# Arabic Coffee shop



## Falcon29

I noticed each defence forum has its own native discussion thread whether it's for Turks or Iranians...so I figured we should make one for us Arabs even though it could end being a compete failure since our laziness gets to us...

Let's give it a try though....

@Frogman @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @Mahmoud_EGY @BLACK EAGLE @Tunisian Marine Corps @Doritos11 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 

Any more Arabs invite.....

اهلًا سهلا ي شباب كيف الحال

تفضلو

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> I noticed each defence forum has its own native discussion thread whether it's for Turks or Iranians...so I figured we should make one for us Arabs even though it could end being a compete failure since our laziness gets to us...
> 
> Let's give it a try though....
> 
> @Frogman @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @Mahmoud_EGY @BLACK EAGLE @Tunisian Marine Corps @Doritos11 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter
> 
> Any more Arabs invite.....
> 
> اهلًا سهلا ي شباب كيف الحال


It was an arabic forum in 2012 but it closed in the beging of 2013 I think 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> It was an arabic forum in 2012 but it closed in the beging of 2013 I think
> ​



Okay we'll start a new one here then and English Arabic is fine too for those who can't type in Arabic...

No politics here of course just discussion of life, how we are doing, what we're doing with our lives, how we have been doing with faith, questions and answers, updates about our lives, funny shows we've been watching or funny Arabic youtube vids we can post here too and classic Arabic things....so many ideas ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

okey , we have an eye on saudiz  @SALMAN AL-FARSI

حظا سعيدا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> okey , we have an eye on saudiz  @SALMAN AL-FARSI



Hehhee, no politics here, of course before we proceed @al-Hasani has to do dna tests for all those invited to prove we have Arabic roots.  

Miss you my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> Miss you my friend.


miss u too my palestinain bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> miss u too my palestinain bro



You can join no problem  and this will help me improve my Arabic literacy I can get help even if it's a little broken I will learn over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

The old one was sadly banned. Great fun it was.

This will be too I fear.

Something for you @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

كيف أخباركم ي شباب؟ يلا نبدأ في أسامي بعض الاشخاص 



al-Hasani said:


> The old one was sadly banned. Great fun it was.
> 
> This will be too I fear.
> 
> Something for you @Hazzy997



Oh dear, my little sis always whoed me this guys videos hehhee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> You can join no problem


 i dont know arabic  just quran 




Hazzy997 said:


> and this will help me improve my Arabic literacy I can get help even if it's a little broken I will learn over time.


 were u born in US ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> i dont know arabic  just quran
> 
> 
> 
> were u born in US ?







haman10 said:


> i dont know arabic  just quran
> 
> 
> 
> were u born in US ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> The old one was sadly banned. Great fun it was.
> 
> This will be too I fear.
> 
> Something for you @Hazzy997


You were there right I found that thread was started by pakistani who speak arabic and another pakistani from UAE I think he was al batti or something and imran khan I found that thread but it was closed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

I got 4 tooth extractions today I cannot sleep it's too painful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

strong lebenese coffee for all my arab friends

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You were there right I found that thread was started by pakistani who speak arabic and another pakistani from UAE I think he was al batti or something and imran khan I found that thread but it was closed



Sorry, nonsense from me. Not banned but obviously deleted/closed. I have not slept for 22 hours by now. Do not know what happened. Probably some stupid discussion but I do not remember. Long time ago.

Look at this. A 2 meter tall and 15 long dead whale got washed up on the coast of Jazan and many other whales have died the same way recently in the same province of KSA. Very strange.

It must stink horribly.






@Hazzy997

Have you heard about HowToLearnArabicWithMaha? She is an Christian Palestinian from the West Bank I believe. She has made a lot of people from across the world interested in Arabic apparently.

LearnArabicwithMaha - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

اهلا بكل الناس المحترمة الى معانا

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SALMAN F

Pakistan Defence
This is the old one but the arabic letters became numbers


----------



## Alpha1

Another chit chat thread??


----------



## Falcon29

She's new to me but I think I have an old friend in the West Bank who is best friends with her, lol.

This old friend become an actress now and is getting fame...

I have a question for you guys though...you know what Sh3r is and do you write any? I have a few short ones I'd like to share here and there. 



haman10 said:


> strong lebenese coffee for all my arab friends



Hehehe, I swear I was going to post this earlier...

Don't for get our tea later on too...

And our منسف dinner mmmmm



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> اهلا بكل الناس المحترمة الى معانا



الله يمسيك بل خير ...صاحي بدري اليوم في مصر شو عامل؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

خوش والله 

المفروض من زمان فاتحين موضوع بالعربي

بالــ توفيق إن شاء الله

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Hadbani said:


> خوش والله
> 
> المفروض من زمان فاتحين موضوع بالعربي
> 
> بالــ توفيق إن شاء الله



شايف بالله...أهلين بيك ي اخي...عندنا مصري سعودين و فلسطيني  

شو اخبارك كيف المجتمع العرابي في لندن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Hadbani said:


> خوش والله
> 
> المفروض من زمان فاتحين موضوع بالعربي
> 
> بالــ توفيق إن شاء الله


There was one before but got closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

تفضلو معي ي شباب الخير ...





@BLACK EAGLE ...this is Jordanian food right? I used to be obsessed with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

الله يخليك 

بالنسبة للعرب في بريطانيا أبشرك و لله الحمد حبايب و مثل السمنه على العسل

بريطانيا هي الدولة الوحيدة اللي أتفقوا فيها العرب 

حتى بعض أصحابي فرس و يهود

المفروض الدول الشرق أوسطية تجي عندنا و تستفيد من تجربتنا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> تفضلو معي ي شباب الخير ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BLACK EAGLE ...this is Jordanian food right? I used to be obsessed with it.


I think it's kabsa or machboos 
مجوس لحم


----------



## Falcon29

Hadbani said:


> الله يخليك
> 
> بالنسبة للعرب في بريطانيا أبشرك و لله الحمد حبايب و مثل السمنه على العسل
> 
> بريطانيا هي الدولة الوحيدة اللي أتفقوا فيها العرب
> 
> حتى بعض أصحابي فرس و يهود
> 
> المفروض الدول الشرق أوسطية تجي عندنا و تستفيد من تجربتنا



الله يسعدك يخي ههه منيح هيك انك مبسوط غاد 

لأكن انا إنسان بهونش علي اسافر علا أيا دولة غربية غير في بيتي في أمريكية لو انزل زيارة علا غزة احبها و أحب أهلها 

بتدريس بل جامعه انت؟ اغلب الشباب هنا بل جامعه



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I think it's kabsa or machboos





SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> مجوس لحم



This is called Mansaf, it's with yogurt stirring on the rice and lamb meat with almonds and parsley spread all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Hazzy997 said:


> الله يسعدك يخي ههه منيح هيك انك مبسوط غاد
> 
> لأكن انا إنسان بهونش علي اسافر علا أيا دولة غربية غير في بيتي في أمريكية لو انزل زيارة علا غزة احبها و أحب أهلها
> 
> بتدريس بل جامعه انت؟ اغلب الشباب هنا بل جامعه
> 
> ​
> This is called Mansaf, it's with yogurt stirring on the rice and lamb meat with almonds and parsley spread all over it.



الله يسعدك و يسعد أهل غزه

أنا مولود في إنجلترا لأن أبوي و أمي كانوا ملتحقين بالجامعه هنا

لكن تربيت في السعودية و أقضي وقتي متنقل بين السعودية و بريطانيا 

و أدرس حالياً الهندسة الميكانيكية

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Mahmoud_EGY 

محمود حبيبي انا بذكر أكل بمصر هيا رز و زي الاندومي مشهورة كثير شو هيا؟

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 

انت تتكلم فل لهجة العيراقية؟



Hadbani said:


> الله يسعدك و يسعد أهل غزه
> 
> أنا مولود في إنجلترا لأن أبوي و أمي كانوا ملتحقين بالجامعه هنا
> 
> لكن تربيت في السعودية و أقضي وقتي متنقل بين السعودية و بريطانيا
> 
> و أدرس حالياً الهندسة الميكانيكية



الله يوفقك ، انا مولود هنا كمان بس قضيت فترة من حياتي بغزة و انا صغير و كل قرابي عيشين غاد امهجرين احنا

الله ينجحك شد حيلك و انا بدرس صيدلة بذن الله 



@al-Hasani هو زايك بدرس هندسة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> محمود حبيبي انا بذكر أكل بمصر هيا رز و زي الاندومي مشهورة كثير شو هيا؟
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> انت تتكلم فل لهجة العيراقية؟


Yes and little shami also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yes and little shami also



زي مسلن شلونك؟ هههه عنا كلدان من العيراق بتكلمو هيك


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> زي مسلن شلونك؟ هههه عنا كلدان من العيراق بتكلمو هيك


Chaldean have their own languege
Their arabic is maslawi from Mosul it close to Syrian lahja
Which state you are living??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

هذا شعر انا كتبته ...كيف ?

في هذا العالم، وجود طيبة القلب هو سبب كل المعاناة



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Chaldean have their own languege
> Their arabic is maslawi from Mosul it close to Syrian lahja
> Which state you are living??



I think they speak Aramaic...and Michigan.


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> هذا شعر انا كتبته ...كيف ?
> 
> في هذا العالم، وجود طيبة القلب هو سبب كل المعاناة
> 
> 
> 
> I think they speak Aramaic...and Michigan.


Yea it's some kind of arameic Syriac languege

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Ya Habibon, anta coffee shop jadidon.openon, haaza permission takeon?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend

LoveIcon said:


> Ya Habibon, anta coffee shop jadidon.openon, haaza permission takeon?


 Crazy Icon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> محمود حبيبي انا بذكر أكل بمصر هيا رز و زي الاندومي مشهورة كثير شو هيا؟


يمكن رز بالشعرية او كشرى

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ي شباب شو الاحكام عل ربا في دول الغرب؟

You guys know the situation overseas in western nations we pay so many taxes, insurance , payments, etc...

So when we invest in businesses or plazas or anything most people take a bank loan that has interest .....what is the ruling on this?

@Full Moon @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Hadbani @Mahmoud_EGY ...anyone else....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hadbani

إنه لشرف أن يوجد مهندس سعودي آخر. فأنا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية. ولدينا خلفية عائلية متشابهة نوعا ما من حيث العيش في الخارج وهذا ما يزيد الأمور سوءا



@Hazzy997

يسمى هذا الطبق المنسف. وهو طبق أردني تقليدي ويُعتبر الطبق الوطني في الأردن. يعود أصل الطبق إلى البدو وهو لذيذ جدا، علما بأن المطبخ العربي بشكل عام لذيذ جدا ومتنوع. أوصي بالمطبخ الحجازي واليمني بالتحديد. المطبخ الشامي ممتاز ولكن جميعنا نعرف ذلك

*يالله حيّهم*











> المنسف يعتبر المنسف من أشهر وجبات بادية الشام الواقعة بين *سوريا والعراق والأردن وفلسطين وشمال السعودية*, وأكثر من يشتهر بإعدادها أهل الأردن, ويتميز المنسف عن باقي أنواع الكبسات العربية وجود الجميد الذي يصنع من الحليب بعد تحويله إلى لبن رائب[1][2][3][4][5] تتكون من لحم الضأن مع صوص



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منسف

@BLACKEAGLE is that you in that video 7abibi?

@Hazzy997 you were right about that "PDF Think Thank" troll. It is unbelievable really.



LoveIcon said:


> Ya Habibon, anta coffee shop jadidon.openon, haaza permission takeon?





Lovely photo from Sana'a, Yemen.
*




*​Join us @Bubblegum Crisis @tyrant @Mosamania @burning_phoneix @agentny17 @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @fahd tamimi etc.

@Chai I miss you!

Let us hope that this thread will not get deleted. This will be our exodus. This is also where we will plan trolling raids on our enemies if necessary. Just joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RAMPAGE

No Mod has the guts to close this thread of our Arab brothers 

Yalla Habibi !!!!



LoveIcon said:


> Ya Habibon, anta coffee shop jadidon.openon, haaza permission takeon?


Our Arabiun Akhi'un don't 'un needun permission to open'un threadun jadeedun 

Sorry guys my Arabic is a little rusty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani I told you brother I'm an honest person and never dealt with such a troll, when I said there's something odd about him I meant it. You see how trustworthy I am....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> I noticed each defence forum has its own native discussion thread whether it's for Turks or Iranians...so I figured we should make one for us Arabs even though it could end being a compete failure since our laziness gets to us...
> 
> Let's give it a try though....
> 
> @Frogman @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @Mahmoud_EGY @BLACK EAGLE @Tunisian Marine Corps @Doritos11 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234
> 
> Any more Arabs invite.....
> 
> اهلًا سهلا ي شباب كيف الحال
> 
> تفضلو


Coffeebean? 



al-Hasani said:


> The old one was sadly banned. Great fun it was.
> 
> This will be too I fear.
> 
> Something for you @Hazzy997


I only know 3 of the 4 songs ...and I am not even Arab 



LoveIcon said:


> Ya Habibon, anta coffee shop jadidon.openon, haaza permission takeon?


Thats Urdun Arabiya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> I got 4 tooth extractions today I cannot sleep it's too painful


pop some painkillers and hit the bed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

@Imran Khan .. time to show off your arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@Hazzy997 gotta love this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

I cant get enough of this :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Maybe this Wonho Chung comedian is a relative of @Sun Piwa aka @elis aka @waikici

If that's the case I salute him.

@Talon
















The last one is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Same Arabic speaking Korean but this time with a Chinese accent:


----------



## Dubious

Anyone from Cairo? Can you tell me how crazily true is the last comedian:


----------



## Dubious

@al-Hasani So how many in the Coffee shop speak like this Berfect English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Lol, this is true about Egypt.

This one is so true....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> @al-Hasani So how many in the Coffee shop speak like this Berfect English



Haha, good one. I think that all of us Arabs and to a large extent all Middle Eastern people can relate to all those issues that they make fun of. Although it obviously varies from family to family. But the part about getting married and starting your own family must be an Arab classic in particular.

Yet we have one of the most expensive dowries overall. Makes sense, not!

What he said about Cairo is true but obviously exaggerated. The traffic is really horrible. You have to see it for yourself. It's their luck that it nearly never rains in Cairo because otherwise they might have been in for gigantic problems on that front. Let alone if it snowed even for a few days a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, good one. I think that all of us Arabs and to a large extent all Middle Eastern people can relate to all those issues that they make fun of. Although it obviously varies from family to family. But the part about getting married and starting your own family must be an Arab classic in particular.
> 
> Yet we have one of the most expensive dowries overall. Makes sense, not!
> 
> What he said about Cairo is truth but obviously exaggerated. The traffic is really horrible. You have to see it for yourself. It's their luck that it nearly never rains in Cairo.


Dowries? I thought men pay the women haq mehr not woman paying men dowry?

@al-Hasani these are 2 interesting you tube videos:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

*مكافحة الارهاب بالجمهور في تونس هههههه *
*in Tunisia Counter Terrorism with Audience hhhhhhhh 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> Dowries? I thought men pay the women haq mehr not woman paying men dowry?
> 
> @al-Hasani these are 2 interesting you tube videos:



You are obviously right but I was more referring to the general extremely high expenses of setting up a traditional wedding in the GCC at least. And anywhere else in the Arab world. But especially the GCC.

Yes, the husband is bound to give the bride much more than the other way around. This is often a difficult task due to the high demands. So often it is a problem financially that SOMETIMES prevents marriages from occurring. So often Saudi Arabians are marring other Arabs or foreigners from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> *You are obviously right *but I was more referring to the general extremely high expenses of setting up a traditional wedding in the GCC at least. And anywhere else in the Arab world. But especially the GCC.
> 
> Yes, the husband is bound to give the bride much more than the other way around. This is often a difficult task due to the high demands. So often it is a problem financially that SOMETIMES prevents marriages from occurring. So often Saudi Arabians are marring other Arabs or foreigners from abroad.


Yea you tube videos help fill me in with info 

Even in South Asia a marriage is not just between the bride and groom, it is the affair of the whole family to the whole village 



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> *مكافحة الارهاب بالجمهور في تونس هههههه *
> *in Tunisia Counter Terrorism with Audience hhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are they standing and watching?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> Yea you tube videos help fill me in with info
> 
> Even in South Asia a marriage is not just between the bride and groom, it is the affair of the whole family to the whole village
> 
> 
> What are they standing and watching?



Yes, that's the same here. Often it involves a whole family, village, tribe (big extended family in reality) etc. Very complicated, expensive but also beautiful affair. When I compare it to what I hear and read about elsewhere in the world, particularly in the West where weddings are much, much, much smaller and where much fewer people attend I can't help feeling that it is not a "real wedding".

Yes, I know that South Asia are famous for their big weddings as well.

A recent anti-terror operation in Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Talon said:


> Yea you tube videos help fill me in with info
> 
> Even in South Asia a marriage is not just between the bride and groom, it is the affair of the whole family to the whole village
> 
> 
> What are they standing and watching?


they are cheering the USGN and the BAT and the army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that's the same here. Often it involves a whole family, village, tribe (big extended family in reality) etc. Very complicated, expensive but also beautiful affair. When I compare it to what I hear and read about elsewhere in the world, particularly in the West where weddings are much, much, much smaller and where much fewer people attend I can't help feeling that it is not a "real wedding".
> 
> Yes, I know that South Asia are famous for their big weddings as well.


 



 I like this guy he is to the point and funny at times 


al-Hasani said:


> A recent anti-terror operation in Tunisia.


How?



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> they are cheering


Cheering to what...I didnt get to see what they were watching?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Talon said:


> I like this guy he is to the point and funny at times
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> Cheering to what...I didnt get to see what they were watching?!


this OP 
Exclusive photos of the Tunisian special forces in Raoued operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> I like this guy he is to the point and funny at times
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> Cheering to what...I didnt get to see what they were watching?!



Will watch it later and probably laugh about the comparisons.

Well, not far from there the Tunisian military is engaged in an anti-terrorist operation in the town of Raoued. The civilians are cheering for the military. That is what the video shows. The terrorists are local terrorists who have killed and attacked Tunisian soldiers on a few occasions in the past if I recall it correctly. Now they have tracked those few individuals down and those members of that group to defeat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> this OP
> Exclusive photos of the Tunisian special forces in Raoued operation


I see but wasnt it dangerous for civilians to be nearby?


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Talon said:


> I see but wasnt it dangerous for civilians to be nearby?


they are far from the clash area even in night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> I see but wasnt it dangerous for civilians to be nearby?



No, they are standing at a safe distance. The actual engagements occurred at a safe distance from where they stayed. It is basically just to show their support for the Tunisian army and them defeating those terrorists/unwanted elements.

Anyway let my bro @Tunisian Marine Corps answer all that. He knows it better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Thank you @Tunisian Marine Corps and @al-Hasani I usually stay away from military news its always sad...this one was nice!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Talon said:


> Thank you @Tunisian Marine Corps and @al-Hasani I usually stay away from military news its always sad...this one was nice!!


if you want to know any thing about it ask me in here topic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> if you want to know any thing about it ask me in here topic


I was curious but I read that thread ...and you explained enough for me to get the idea...Thank you! Yes I will ask if I have further questions! Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

كيف الحال ي شباب شو نتغدا اليوم؟ هههههههههه

@Talon 

Nouman Khan is a very hard working person I've seen him in person and he taught my cousin Arabic he really connects with the youth and entertains them at the same time many of our youth look up to him. 



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> if you want to know any thing about it ask me in here topic



تتكلمش سياسة هنا ي زغلول هههه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> Nouman Khan is a very hard working person I've seen him in person and he taught my cousin Arabic he really connects with the youth and entertains them at the same time many of our youth look up to him.


  thats why I watch some of his lectures on youtube...
Really entertaining, to the point using references from Quran and informative! He picks from the Quran and hence no confusion on fiqh no confusion on who to follow and what to follow....Read the Quran its all there!!! Really impressive guy!

How's the spaces where your teeth were?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> thats why I watch some of his lectures on youtube...
> Really entertaining, to the point using references from Quran and informative! He picks from the Quran and hence no confusion on fiqh no confusion on who to follow and what to follow....Read the Quran its all there!!! Really impressive guy!
> 
> How's the spaces where your teeth were?



Very painful but I'm on pain pills which unfortunately have caused me constipation lately as well....

Also, next week I'm getting two wisdom teeth removed and after that getting fillings then putting all my braces on so won't be until 3-4 weeks till I can relax and start eating food normally again.


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Very painful but I'm on pain pills which unfortunately have caused me constipation lately as well....
> 
> Also, next week I'm getting two wisdom teeth removed and after that getting fillings then putting all my braces on so won't be until 3-4 weeks till I can relax and start eating food normally again.


Hmmm....drink loads of water...

Why are you getting rid off soo many teeth?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Hmmm....drink loads of water...
> 
> Why are you getting rid off soo many teeth?



I need space in my mouth there are some overlapping and I removed those, now two bottom wisdom teeth are causing cavities so I get those out too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Hazzy997 said:


> كيف الحال ي شباب شو نتغدا اليوم؟ هههههههههه
> 
> @Talon
> 
> Nouman Khan is a very hard working person I've seen him in person and he taught my cousin Arabic he really connects with the youth and entertains them at the same time many of our youth look up to him.
> 
> 
> 
> تتكلمش سياسة هنا ي زغلول هههه


not politic it is military


----------



## Imran Khan

hinduguy said:


> @Imran Khan .. time to show off your arabic


i am pakistani


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> i am pakistani


was talking about arabic language...


----------



## Falcon29

شو عملين هدول مش عرب ههههههه



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> not politic it is military


 
حتا ولو، هذا مكان نبسط في


----------



## SinaG

@al-Hasani do you know what percentage of Saudi Arabia was Jewish, Christian and Pagan before Islam? Didn't want to ask in Azerbaijan/Armenia thread as it would be off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> @al-Hasani do you know what percentage of Saudi Arabia was Jewish, Christian and Pagan before Islam? Didn't want to ask in Azerbaijan/Armenia thread as it would be off topic.



It is difficult to answer that question. There were no censuses back then and it is hard to determine the population etc. Nevertheless we know due to historical inscriptions, archeology etc. that it is an undoubtedly fact that most of Yemen for instance next by was Jewish and Christian and that large regions of what is now KSA were majority Christian or Jewish. Most of the nearby Levant was Christian for instance. Southern Iraq was ruled by a Christian Arab dynasty originally from Yemen (Lakhmids) who were Christians and allies of the Sassanids btw. Their capital was Hirah. Christianity had "only" existed for about 500 years in the Middle East until Islam came.

In what is now KSA there were Jewish and Christian kingdoms and whole tribes (extended families/communities in reality) who were either fully Christian or Jewish. Aside from that there was a strong presence of Pagans - what in reality where people who worshipped ancient Semitic deities that were once worshipped from what is now Southern Turkey to Yemen and from Oman to Egypt. There was also similarities with nearby Egyptian elements. Mainly around Makkah, Tai'if and those parts of Hijaz. Hence why in the Qur'an the non-Muslims were what we call Pagans today. Quraysh especially although not all members of Quraysh were Pagans. Some were Christian and Jews although the majority were Pagans.

Percentage wise it is difficult. My estimation, overall in what is today KSA would be 40% Abrahamic and 60% Pagan (ancient pre-Abrahamic Semitic religions). But once again it depends on the region and exact time period. The closer you get to the appearance of Islam the more Christians and Jews there would obviously be.

At that time there was nothing called KSA after all.

I actually wrote a longer post, partially about what you asked, when another user asked me about the Islamic history of the province of Najran.

Here is what I wrote:



al-Hasani said:


> Sorry for the late reply guys. I had made a reply in Word and stored it there yesterday but I forgot to post it. Here it is.
> 
> Those are remains of a ancient town called Al-Ula. It is located in northern Hijaz. Many of the archeological remains/buildings are over 2000 years old. It is 110 km southwest from the ancient city of Tayma in Northern Hijaz as well which is a town with a nearly 4000 year old history.
> 
> Al-`Ula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Well, Najran is several thousands years old as well. Historically it was very close to the ancient civilizations of nearby Yemen which are among the oldest in the world.
> 
> Back in the time it was ruled by a Jewish king, then it had a sizable Christian community until Islam came. The Romans also occupied it for some time 2000 years ago or so.
> It was also part of the Incense Route.
> From 700 BC to 200 CE incense was the most valuable commodity in the ancient world and it grew in the wild mountains of Yemen and Oman. Still do to this day. Also in the mountains of southern KSA.
> 
> Read more here below:
> 
> Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can read about the Christian community here below:
> 
> Christian community of Najran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I am not much into Christianity but I know that the Roman Catholic Church has quite a few Christian "saints" from modern day KSA and they are called the "Martyrs of Najran". Among others of course.
> 
> History of Jews in KSA and Najran:
> 
> History of the Jews in Saudi Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It was an Yemeni Jewish King that killed those Christians because they would not convert so he made a siege around the town. If I remember correctly.
> 
> St. Aretas and the Martyrs of Najran | Aliens in This World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Saint Arethas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arethas (martyr) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is still an ancient church in Najran btw…..
> 
> The name of the Jewish king was Dhu Nuwas:
> 
> Dhu Nuwas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In terms of Islamic importance then the ancient city of Najran was known to be a headquarter for weapon manufacturing and leather.
> Prophet Muhammad (saws) also made a deal with the Christian community of Najran back in the day after receiving them in Madinah where he allowed them to pray in the mosque and observe Easter in 10 A.H.
> 
> It was called the "Treaty of Najran"
> 
> Prophet Muhammad Meets Najran Christians - His Life - Reading Islam - OnIslam.net
> 
> Today the region is home to Ismaili Shias, Zaydi Shias, Sunnis of the Shafi'i, Maliki and Hanbali madahib. So a very diverse place. Also a very beautiful province.
> 
> You can read more about the province/region below:
> 
> Najran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Lastly there is a town called Najran, the ancient one I am talking about and then there is a province named Najran which the city of Najran is a part of today.
> 
> That was a bit long but at least you got some answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 - Ya Mahsharal Muslimeen - Whats up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 - Ya Mahsharal Muslimeen - Whats up ?


Feeling boated and lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 - Ya Mahsharal Muslimeen - Whats up ?



Hungry and resting before I go out later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 - Ya Mahsharal Muslimeen - Whats up ?



Just watched a interesting BBC documentary (I think it was) about Al-Andalus. Other than that I have to prepare for my two upcoming exams and maybe I will catch the Real Madrid game against Villarreal if it has not already started! I can't find my remote control for the TV!

How about you Buttstrong? Is everything as it should be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

hinduguy said:


> was talking about arabic language...


how can be ? can you talk


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Just watched a interesting BBC documentary (I think it was) about the Al-Andalus. Other than that I have to prepare for my two upcoming exams and maybe I will catch the Real Madrid game against Villarreal if it has not already started! I can't find my remote control for the TV!
> 
> How about you Buttstrong? Is everything as it should be?



Do you live alone? LOL

I just had an exam today, next Thursday I have another chemistry exam too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> how can be ? can you talk


no I cant , but your arabic is awsome habibi.. how is your biwi...


----------



## Imran Khan

hinduguy said:


> no I cant , but your arabic is awsome habibi.. how is your biwi...


i am not an arab nor i know how to talk or write in Arabic . whats means habibi ? i am not your habibi nor i am gay  my wife is ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Imran Khan said:


> i am not an arab nor i know how to talk or write in Arabic . whats means habibi ? i am not your habibi nor i am gay  my wife is ok


احبك آوي


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you live alone? LOL
> 
> I just had an exam today, next Thursday I have another chemistry exam too.



Yes, I do. After all I live abroad. Far away from home, LOL. Well, not actually alone since I live close to a lot of fellow students from across the world. I have my own apartment though. But all my neighbors are from across the world and fellow students from the same university. Nearly that is. It is not a official campus but close to being that because so many students live there and its not far from the university (centrally located). I have about 95 m2 for myself. That's more than enough although we Arabs like big places. And a balcony. But it is so cold that it is impossible to use right now. Still it was better when most of the family lived in France due to my fathers work or back home but I can't possibly complain at all. It has been a great experience and the university I am studying at is among the best in the world in my field (engineering and in particular chemical engineering) But we don't have a lot of classes. My semester is first going to start this Monday. After a 6 week long break. I do have two exams though that I moved from December to late February.

That's great. Hope it all went well. Pharmacy right? That's also interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Hazzy997 said:


> احبك آوي


google translate said -احبك آوي I love accommodated

Google Translate


----------



## KingMamba

@Hazzy997 

Bro what part of US you live in? 

@al-Hasani 

I noticed many of the things he mentioned about tea and the cups is the same for Pakistanis lol we have different dishes for guests and everything. 

Also what he said about being mad loud is true for you guys as well I always think my friend argues with his mom because they be talking mad loud but it is usually a normal conversation. Lastly the hand gestures I have also noticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Bro what part of US you live in?
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> I noticed many of the things he mentioned about tea and the cups is the same for Pakistanis lol we have different dishes for guests and everything.
> 
> Also what he said about being mad loud is true for you guys as well I always think my friend argues with his mom because they be talking mad loud but it is usually a normal conversation. Lastly the hand gestures I have also noticed.



Michigan. 



Imran Khan said:


> google translate said -احبك آوي I love accommodated
> 
> Google Translate


 
لك انت عسل

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Bro what part of US you live in?
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> I noticed many of the things he mentioned about tea and the cups is the same for Pakistanis lol we have different dishes for guests and everything.
> 
> Also what he said about being mad loud is true for you guys as well I always think my friend argues with his mom because they be talking mad loud but it is usually a normal conversation. Lastly the hand gestures I have also noticed.



Haha, there are a lot of similarities between Middle Eastern people and Pakistanis I have noticed. Overall that video is just for fun but it has some truths in it. Mostly from his point of view - Palestinians, but nevertheless it fits in most Arab countries.

Regarding "speaking" loud then I am afraid that me and my siblings, us men at least, and my dad and sometimes my mom (LOL) are not speaking but shouting when we talk. Haha, it is absolutely hilarious. But we never had any neighbors complaining so I guess that the walls were thick enough or they did just not dare to comment on it. I got the unusual looks from time to time from our old French neighbors in Paris (Neuilly-sur-Seine). But what is good is that the French like to shout themselves once in a while and in general Southern Europeans. Much more so than the cold and reserved Danes. Here I would fear for my life. Luckily I am living on my own so I don't shout much. Only when speaking with relatives or when FC Barcelona are losing and occasional when some loud neighbors/friends/students are visiting.

Hand gestures, well, what can I say? We can't live without them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> Michigan.



Dearborn?  

@al-Hasani why don't you ever mention the Hanifs? Many Arabs were Hanif and not Christian, Pagan, or Jewish before Islam reemerged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 is it correct that most or at least many of the nearly 4 million Arab Americans live in Michigan? How so? I hear that there is a big Arab community there. Why Michigan of all places? Is is not damn cold. How can you survive?


KingMamba said:


> Dearborn?
> 
> @al-Hasani why don't you ever mention the Hanifs? Many Arabs were Hanif and not Christian, Pagan, or Jewish before Islam reemerged.



Yes, forgot them.






She is so friendly. I feel sorry for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani 

Poor girl was like I love you lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Poor girl was like I love you lol.



Yeah, that's what I am saying. I felt really sad for her. She did not get the "problem" the first time but afterwards she was adorable, LOL. Not many of her likes on such job positions. It really sounded like she truly felt sorry.

Watch this one mate, it is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Dearborn?
> 
> @al-Hasani why don't you ever mention the Hanifs? Many Arabs were Hanif and not Christian, Pagan, or Jewish before Islam reemerged.



LOL! Many do but I'm not from there. 



al-Hasani said:


> Yeah, that's what I am saying. I felt really sad for her. She did not get the "problem" the first time but afterwards she was adorable, LOL. Not many of her likes on such job positions. It really sounded like she truly felt sorry.
> 
> Watch this one mate, it is priceless.



Hehe, because the community already got established and people knew friends or family members who helped them get here. We have a big Arabic community here, many Lebanese in Dearborn. 

I don't really like people in Dearborn though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani

He said you must have roaches in the back. 

**** to you lol, free hookahs for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Imran Khan said:


> google translate said -احبك آوي I love accommodated
> 
> Google Translate




It's Arab with dialect, 80% of it won't be translated correctly.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

اية رايكو كل واحد يقول احسن فيلم شافة و احسن ممثل


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> اية رايكو كل واحد يقول احسن فيلم شافة و احسن ممثل


 
ممثلين عرب؟ هههه لمبي

هههههههههههههه

شو هاد بالله ههههههههه






@al-Hasani @KingMamba @Talon @Arabian Legend @Arabic Girl @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

I seen that video before one of my friends from the army forwarded it to me, cute fat kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Come eat some Palestinian sweets with my friends 

تفضلو معنا كنافة بابلسية

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> ممثلين عرب؟ هههه لمبي
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شو هاد بالله ههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani @KingMamba @Talon @Arabian Legend @Arabic Girl @Mahmoud_EGY


هههههههههههههههههههههه حلو الفيديو بتاع العراق 
بالمناسبة فى ممثلين كتير و افلام محترمة زى احمد السفا يعتبر كل افلامة حلوة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ممثلين عرب؟ هههه لمبي
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شو هاد بالله ههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani @KingMamba @Talon @Arabian Legend @Arabic Girl @Mahmoud_EGY










هههههههههههههه



That's priceless. Seen him before. Legend.

Who is @Arabic Girl 



KingMamba said:


> @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

هههه مش عارف مين هيا بس شفت الاسم شكلها رحلت زمان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saudi dance


----------



## Falcon29

اللهم أمين يارب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

al-Hasani said:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> That's priceless. Seen him before. Legend.
> 
> Who is @Arabic Girl



Did he really die though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Saudi dance


 سيبنا من القرف ي عمي

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> Did he really die though?



I have no idea. If anything due to being overweight.

EDIT: Read the description of the clip. Clearly a joke.

@Hazzy997

Do not take that individual seriously. He is not even an Arab. That is obviously a joke and a women dance. I doubt that this is even KSA since there is no proof of this. More likely Kuwait since it is a Khalejii dance (description).

We badly need an Arab moderator on this section that could deal with such incidents and other trolling attempts on this section. I will voice it for Webmaster and the moderation team. Also to "control" this thread. It should not be destroyed by non-Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> I have no idea. If anything due to being overweight.
> 
> EDIT: Read the description of the clip. Clearly a joke.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> Do not take that individual seriously. He is not even an Arab. That is obviously a joke and a women dance. I doubt that this is even KSA since there is no proof of this. More likely Kuwait since it is a Khalejii dance (description).
> 
> We badly need an Arab moderator on this section that could deal with such incidents and other trolling attempts on this section. I will voice it for Webmaster and the moderation team. Also to "control" this thread.


Why are you mad these are Saudis


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I have no idea. If anything due to being overweight.
> 
> EDIT: Read the description of the clip. Clearly a joke.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> Do not take that individual seriously. He is not even an Arab. That is obviously a joke and a women dance. I doubt that this is even KSA since there is no proof of this. More likely Kuwait since it is a Khalejii dance (description).
> 
> We badly need an Arab moderator on this section that could deal with such incidents and other trolling attempts on this section. I will voice it for Webmaster and the moderation team. Also to "control" this thread.



I know these are gulf Arabs and not Saudis and it's okay we don't need a mod to do anything but if I could be a mod that would be great? Support me. 



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why are you mad these are Saudis



This thread is meant to promote unity, make prayers, have fun, talk about Arabic culture, foods, developments ....etc.....

Not to poke fun at either people's get that straight okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, i would advice you to stick to English as you don't have a Arab mod to moderate Arabic language.

Our earlier chit-chat thread has been locked with the very same reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> هههه مش عارف مين هيا بس شفت الاسم شكلها رحلت زمان





Hazzy997 said:


> I know these are gulf Arabs and not Saudis and it's okay we don't need a mod to do anything but if I could be a mod that would be great? Support me.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is meant to promote unity, make prayers, have fun, talk about Arabic culture, foods, developments ....etc.....
> 
> Not to poke fun at either people's get that straight okay.


yes there somethings more important than cursing and attacking eachother i have learned that that we should if we can give ourselves a time of peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I know these are gulf Arabs and not Saudis and it's okay we don't need a mod to do anything but if I could be a mod that would be great? Support me.



Sure, I would. The point is though that we should not allow non-Arabs or people against us to destroy a thread were we as Arabs can communicate with each other and discuss events not fitting on this forum in Arabic (or English) or those fitting for this forum. Everybody whether Arab or non-Arab is free to post here (very welcome) as long as they are not trying to troll or create a bad environment. You know what I mean.






Amazing documentary about the Arabs in Spain, Portugal, France and Sicily and early Islam in Europe.

@Mahmoud_EGY

The "problem" is that Salman Al-Farsi is not even an Arab. So it is not even us (Arabs) creating a bad environment here. We have had 115 posts in a row without any problems until his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes there somethings more important than cursing and attacking eachother i have learned that that we should if we can give ourselves a time of peace



Yeah this place is to take a rest from politics a little bit. 

..............

Bros, do you know where to get quality thin thobes for Ramadan? Or just dressing at home? I try looking for thobes with those very comfortable pants under I can't find any online or here. 

Would appreciate some help. I know my mother is coming back with a Pakistani thobe for me. 

@al-Hasani


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Sure, I would. The point is though that we should not allow non-Arabs or people against us to destroy a thread were we as Arabs can communicate with each other and discuss events not fitting on this forum in Arabic (or English) or those fitting for this forum. Everybody whether Arab or non-Arab is free to post here (very welcome) as long as they are not trying to troll or create a bad environment. You know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> The "problem" is that Salman Al-Farsi is not even an Arab. So it is not even us (Arabs) creating a bad environment here. We have had 115 posts in a row without any problems until his post.


I told you before who i am no need to be naive


----------



## Alshawi1234

Poetry and literature anyone


Read it horizontaly and vertically. Enjoy
It's a poem for Imam Ali ibn abi Talib.

ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال 
صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال
وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال
محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Poetry and literature anyone
> 
> 
> Read it horizontaly and vertically. Enjoy
> It's a poem for Imam Ali ibn abi Talib.
> 
> ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال
> صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال
> وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال
> محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال



Can you show us Iraqi foods? Over here I love the Iraqi food it's amazing but I want to know how it is there please.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Pacha? Lol ok il post a sensor image of it. It's one of the "taste better than it looks" food. Basically a lambs head and legs boiled. Served with bread and sometimes rice. 






Dolma,
basically stuffed vine leaves(mostly) as well as stuffed eggplant, pepper, And onions. We call stuffed zucchini "sheik ma7shi" in the south, I don't know about other parts of Iraq. 






Iraqi bread "khubs"





"Sumoon"





Kliechê. (some call it ma3mool) Dates rolled in bread. 





"Masgoof" usually cooked with firewood. 





Here's some other foods, biryani, tashreeb, kubbah (we don't say kibbeh)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Alshawi1234 said:


> Pacha? Lol ok il post a sensor image of it. It's one of the "taste better than it looks" food. Basically a lambs head and legs boiled. Served with bread and sometimes rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolma,
> basically stuffed vine leaves(mostly) as well as stuffed eggplant, pepper, And onions. We call stuffed zucchini "sheik ma7shi" in the south, I don't know about other parts of Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi bread "khubs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sumoon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kliechê. (some call it ma3mool) Dates rolled in bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Masgoof" usually cooked with firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some other foods, biryani, tashreeb, kubbah (we don't say kibbeh)



Wow, I didn't know that Iraqi food is this close to our food.
BTW, "Kalleh Pacheh" or as you said "Pacha" is famous in Iran. But, I don't like it. Maybe because I haven't tasted it so far.
Anyway, I did not know that you make Dolma as well. It is one of the most famous dishes of Azerbaijan.  I think this word is derived from the turkish word "Dolmak".
We have the same bread and pastries as you have posted as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that Iraqi food is this close to our food.
> BTW, "Kalleh Pacheh" or as you said "Pacha" is famous in Iran. But, I don't like it. Maybe because I haven't tasted it so far.
> Anyway, I did not know that you make Dolma as well. It is one of the most famous dishes of Azerbaijan.  I think this word is derived from the turkish word "Dolmak".
> We have the same bread and pastries as you have posted as well.



Actually the first dish (Khash) is apparently an Armenian dish originally. It is not popular in the Arab world at all aside from parts of Iraq I believe. It is present in Kuwait, Bahrain etc. under the name "پاچة" though.

Dolma is eaten across the Arab world from Syria to Yemen and from Iraq to Egypt. Grape leafs are mostly used. محشي‎ is a popular word. I don't know about the dishes origin though.
Khubz is just the Arabic word for Arabic bread. It is eaten in the entire Arab world. It is just flatbread often made in special ovens.
Goes under the name "خبز".

The only dish that is not eaten in KSA and the vast majority of the Arab world from the images posted is Masgoof which is entirely Iraqi. I have not encountered it anywhere else in the Arab world or outside of it. Also the national dish. Aside from the first dish posted.

I am still unsure if the first dish (Khash) is eaten in the Eastern Province of KSA but it might be very possible.

Also I am not sure if kleicha is eaten anywhere else outside of Iraq and parts of Najd. Although those in Najd differ from the Iraqi ones. They are bigger but more or less similar ingredients are used. Both countries are famous for their date production and dishes involving dates just as Egypt is.

In general the Middle Eastern cuisine like with anything else nearly is very similar overall. Mutual influences, trade etc. has undoubtedly taken place for centuries if not millenniums although each region/country has its own specialties and rare/lesser known dishes.

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

Could you please post some Tunisian dishes? I am less familiar with that part of Arabic cuisine outside of Moroccan.

But showcasing Arabic cuisine from various Arab countries is an excellent idea. I am just afraid that it is going to make us hungry and those of us who live outside of the ME/Arab World will probably feel homesick for a while, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Actually the first dish (Khash) is apparently an Armenian dish originally. It is not popular in the Arab world at all aside from parts of Iraq I believe. It is present in Kuwait, Bahrain etc. under the name "پاچة" though.
> 
> Dolma is eaten across the Arab world (Mashriq) from Syria to Yemen and from Iraq to Egypt. Grape leafs are mostly used. محشي‎ is a popular word. I don't know about the dishes origin though.
> Khubz is just the Arabic word for Arabic bread. It is eaten in the entire Arab world. It is just flatbread often made in special ovens.
> Goes under the name "خبز".
> 
> The only dish that is not eaten in KSA and the vast majority of the Arab world from the images posted is Masgoof which is entirely Iraqi. I have not encountered it anywhere else in the Arab world or outside of it. Also the national dish. Aside from the first dish posted.
> 
> I am still unsure if the first dish (Khash) is eaten in the Eastern Province of KSA but it might be very possible.
> 
> In general the Middle Eastern cuisine like with anything else nearly is very similar overall. Mutual influences, trade etc. has undoubtedly taken place for centuries if not millenniums although each region/country has its own specialties and rare/lesser known dishes.
> 
> @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi
> 
> Could you please post some Tunisian dishes? I am less familiar with that part of Arabic cuisine outside of Moroccan.
> 
> But showcasing Arabic cuisine from various Arab countries is an excellent idea. I am just afraid that it is going to make us hungry and those of us who live outside of the ME/Arab World will probably feel homesick for a while, LOL.



We don't have Masgoof either, but it looks delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> We don't have Masgouf either, but it looks delicious.



The way to grill the dish is known in the Arab world when making other dishes (mainly meat not fish) but I can't think of any similar dish in the Arab world. Maybe Maghreb has something similar although I highly doubt it, LOL.

Here is actually a report Al-Arabiya made about that Masgouf dish. The one speaking is an Iraqi talking about its origin, how to prepare it etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> The way to grill the dish is known in the Arab world when making other dishes (mainly meat not fish) but I can't think of any similar dish in the Arab world. Maybe Maghreb has something similar although I highly doubt it, LOL.
> 
> Here is actually a report Al-Arabiya made about that Masgouf dish. The one speaking is an Iraqi talking about its origin, how to prepare it etc.


Why you are offline??


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> The way to grill the dish is known in the Arab world when making other dishes (mainly meat not fish) but I can't think of any similar dish in the Arab world. Maybe Maghreb has something similar although I highly doubt it, LOL.
> Here is actually a report Al-Arabiya made about that Masgouf dish. The one speaking is an Iraqi talking about its origin, how to prepare it etc.



Thanks Dude. But, The video was fully in Arabic language. 
I found this video in its nearby links:




I think I understood how they make it. I am not very familiar with sea foods, but I think we have some food with the close recipe. The difference in our version is that we open the body of fish, put the vegtables inside the fish, and again close its body and then we put it in oven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you are offline??



That is because I am Houdini. You cannot see me.



rmi5 said:


> Thanks Dude. But, The video was fully in Arabic language.
> I found this video in its nearby links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I understood how they make it. I am not very familiar with sea foods, but I think we have some food with the close recipe. The difference in our version is that we open the body of fish, put the vegtables inside the fish, and again close its body and then we put it in oven.



Sorry, I forgot that. I cannot find any video in English explaining everything. Doubt that it exist.

I don't know how to explain this in English actually, LOL.








Here is how it is mostly prepared on the streets:





This is how it is grilled. It can be made in many ways. @Alshawi1234 can probably explain more.

Is that not just stuffed fish?

EDIT: Actually the video you posted is not made in the traditional way but she explains the process well from what I just quickly saw. You can probably see the whole process if you have watched the whole video. The only difference is that it is not how it is traditionally grilled. I mean the one she is making is in the oven I think? I assume so at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> That is because I am Houdini. You cannot see me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot that. I cannot find any video in English explaining everything. Doubt that it exist.
> 
> I don't know how to explain this in English actually, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how it is mostly prepared on the streets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it is grilled. It can be made in many ways. @Alshawi1234 can probably explain more.
> 
> Is that not just stuffed fish?


What is Houdini???
يظاهر انك أتحب السمك المزكوف انا البارحة اشتريت سمكة كارب او سمكة بني ههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That is because I am Houdini. You cannot see me.
> Sorry, I forgot that. I cannot find any video in English explaining everything. Doubt that it exist.
> I don't know how to explain this in English actually, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how it is mostly prepared on the streets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it is grilled. It can be made in many ways. @Alshawi1234 can probably explain more.
> 
> Is that not just stuffed fish?
> 
> EDIT: Actually the video you posted is not made in the traditional way but she explains the process well from what I just quickly saw. You can probably see the whole process if you have watched the whole video. The only difference is that it is not how it is traditionally grilled. I mean the one she is making is in the oven I think? I assume so at least.



Yes, she was making it in the oven. These days, one cannot anymore make it in the home in the same traditional fashion as the photos that you have posted. 
Anyway, I suggest you to try this food. Anar(Pomegranate) makes the fish very tasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Pacha? Lol ok il post a sensor image of it. It's one of the "taste better than it looks" food. Basically a lambs head and legs boiled. Served with bread and sometimes rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolma,
> basically stuffed vine leaves(mostly) as well as stuffed eggplant, pepper, And onions. We call stuffed zucchini "sheik ma7shi" in the south, I don't know about other parts of Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi bread "khubs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sumoon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kliechê. (some call it ma3mool) Dates rolled in bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Masgoof" usually cooked with firewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some other foods, biryani, tashreeb, kubbah (we don't say kibbeh)



Thanks bro! I know all those they just have different names. Although you're using the Chaldean way if referring to them...are you Chaldean? Because.....:

Pocha: كرش
Dolma: ورق عنب
Magsoof: مندي 



@al-Hasani 

Is that fish thing فسيخ؟


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> Thanks bro! I know all those they just have different names. Although you're using the Chaldean way if referring to them...are you Chaldean? Because.....:
> 
> Pocha: كرش
> Dolma: ورق عنب
> Magsoof: مندي
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Is that fish thing فسيخ؟


He is not chaldean he is arab shia these dishes are iraqi not just chaldean 

اسم الآكلة السمك المزكوف مش الفسيخ 
الفسيخ أكلة سمك مصرية فرعونية من عهد الفراعنة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What is Houdini???
> يظاهر انك أتحب السمك المزكوف انا البارحة اشتريت سمكة كارب او سمكة بني ههههههههه








Google هاري هوديني

هذا يبدو جيدا

You really did not know him? Famous illusionist. Jewish-Hungarian.



Hazzy997 said:


> Is that fish thing فسيخ؟



No, it's not Fesikh which is eaten in Egypt and nearby Hijaz. It is a distinct Iraqi dish. Not found anywhere else. Don't think so at least.

The fish used is كارب عادي،

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Google هاري هوديني
> 
> هذا يبدو جيدا
> 
> You really did not know him? Famous illusionist. Jewish-Hungarian.


What's that look good??
ايش تقصد يبدو جيداً؟؟


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Google هاري هوديني
> 
> هذا يبدو جيدا
> 
> You really did not know him? Famous illusionist. Jewish-Hungarian.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not Fesikh which is eaten in Egypt and nearby Hijaz. It is a distinct Iraqi dish. Not found anywhere else. Don't think so at least.
> 
> The fish used is كارب عادي،



You know I never knew of Fesikh until last summer they made it for Eid in the morning! LOL! Like 7:00 am, I was like no way I'm not eating that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Hazzy997 said:


> شو عملين هدول مش عرب ههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> حتا ولو، هذا مكان نبسط في


أنا أخبرته إنه إذا أراد أن يعرف أي شيئ عن عملية رواد يسألني في موضوعها ليس في هذا موضوع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Tunisian couscous









Global Table Adventure | Recipe: Tunisian Grilled Salad with Tuna | Salata Mishwiyya
Global Table Adventure | Recipe: Honey Almond Samsa with Orange Blossom Water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> أنا أخبرته إنه إذا أراد أن يعرف أي شيئ عن عملية رواد يسألني في موضوعها ليس في هذا موضوع



حاضر يخي ولا يهمك


----------



## Full Moon

Before eating _Masgoof_ I thought it may be over-rated. When I tried it, I realized that it deserves its reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> Tunisian couscous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Table Adventure | Recipe: Tunisian Grilled Salad with Tuna | Salata Mishwiyya
> Global Table Adventure | Recipe: Honey Almond Samsa with Orange Blossom Water



هذا مفتول؟


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Hazzy997 said:


> هذا مفتول؟


ماذا


----------



## Dubious

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why are you mad these are Saudis


Dude even I a non-Arab can tell that was a some female dancing attempted by some weirdos! Naming them Saudi or Kuwaiti doesnt validate the point that it was plain rude of you to intrude some friendly talks...Cant tolerate go find another thread to spoil!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> ماذا



في فلسطين بنحكيلها مفتول هذا الطبخة



Full Moon said:


> Before eating _Masgoof_ I thought it may be over-rated. When I tried it, I realized that it deserves its reputation.



Is that like smoked chicken? In Gaza we have pots buried under ground and they smoke the rice and the chicken there it comes out really good.


----------



## Full Moon

Hazzy997 said:


> Is that like smoked chicken? In Gaza we have pots buried under ground and they smoke the rice and the chicken there it comes out really good.



It doesn't taste like chicken. I think that the type of fire wood and spices give it that well-known nice taste (in addition to the type of fish of course).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

تفضلو معي ي شباب الكارم

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﻳﺸﻮﻓﻮﺍ ﺇﺭﻫﺎﺑﻲ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﻭ ﻓﻲ ﻳﺪﻭ ﻗﻨﺒﻠﺔ ﻳﺸﺪﻭﺍ ﺟﺮﺗﻮ
ﻳﻜﺮﺩﻭﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺮ ...
ﺇﺭﻫﺎﺑﻲ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﺭﻭﺣﻮ ﻋﺎﻟﺒﺤــﺮ ﻳﻤﺸﻴﻮ ﻳﺘﺼﻮﺭﻭ ﻣﻊ ﺳﺎﻗﻮ
ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺗﺮﻳﺎﻝ ...
ﺯﻣﻴﻞ ﻳﻔﺎﺭﻉ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﻫﺒﺔ ﻣﻠﻐﻤﺔ ﺗﻠﻘﻲ ﺣﻀﺒﺔ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﺓ ﺑﻴﻪ
ﻭ ﻻﺧﺮ ﻳﻘﻠﻮﺍ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻌﻠﻢ
ﻗﺺ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻂ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﻃﻮﺵ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻮﺭﺩﻳﺔ ﻭ ﻻﺧﺮ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﺱ
ﺍﻣﻚ ﻫﺎﺕ ﻧﻀﺮﺏ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﻚ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﻣﺤﺎﺻﺮ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺇﺭﻫﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻭﺍﺩ ﻭ ﻣﻮﺍﻃﻦ
ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﺍﻫﻮﻛﺎ ﻣﺎﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ
ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﻭﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ
ﺻﺪﻕ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﻻ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
Only happen in Tunisia
See running terrorist with bomb in his hand and they follow him and throw stones at him
Terrorist blows himself up on the beach and you find them taking photos with his leg and what left from him
Colleague dismantling a bomb in bombed car you find a crowd of people around him sum say boss Cut the Red Wire
One of the anti-terrorism squad shooting in wardia operation and another says the love of your mother give meto shoot little fire instade of you
national Guard boxing in a terrorist group in rwad and citizen says he was next to the window shoot the Damned
Honestly said that terrorism has no future in Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> Guys, i would advice you to stick to English as you don't have a Arab mod to moderate Arabic language.
> 
> Our earlier chit-chat thread has been locked with the very same reason.



That could happen indeed when the first fight breaks out, just wait and see who will start it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Good luck to Tunis both Islamists and secular joint government i see they formed a constitution recently this is a great development. Your people support Palestine like no other and that's not why I like them though. I think your youth are unlike all our Arabic youth and are educated people. What scares me is I'm afraid people will become very secular and introduce bad habits to the society. Anyways, I will go to Tunis to see the place myself one day inshallah.

@Tunisian Marine Corps



Full Moon said:


> That could happen indeed when the first fight breaks out, just wait and see who will start it.



Don't worry, I have a policy here, any fitnah will result in one being personally sodomized by me.  

Then we will have sharia lashes if that doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Hijaz has extremely many traditional fish dishes, especially in the traditional cuisine of Jeddah, Yanbu and many other coastal cities.

If you like Egyptian, Shami and Yemeni cuisine you will love Hijazi cuisine. More so in Hijazi cuisine you probably have influences from all Muslim areas of the world due to pilgrims from across the world settling in Hijaz and influencing the local cuisine etc. That is why we have influences from South East Asia, South Asia, Central Asia even etc.
Fesikh is actually just dried and salted mullet. More popular in Egypt though. It's an ancient dish. I believe that it has been eaten for literary several millenniums along the shores of the beautiful Red Sea and Mediterranean Sea.

I love Tunisia and its cuisine and nearly everything about it. When I lived in France I had more Tunisian friends than anyone else outside the Shami community. Despite Moroccans and Algerians outnumbering Tunisians many times over.

@Tunisian Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

كيف أخباركم شو عملين ي شباب مين هنا متزوج و مسطقر؟


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Masgoof depend on two things, the type of fish, and the way it's cooked. In Iraq they use mostly local fish. They taste much better than imported ones. They have less fish odor and better quality meat.









Hazzy997 said:


> Thanks bro! I know all those they just have different names. Although you're using the Chaldean way if referring to them...are you Chaldean? Because.....:
> 
> Pocha: كرش
> Dolma: ورق عنب
> Magsoof: مندي



No I'm Arab from Basrah, but these foods and names are the same all over Iraq.
The pacha inclundes stuffed "كرش"
The dolma is Made a bit differently in each region. Also it includes different vegetable not only vine leaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Tikkah and Kabab, this looks a bit burnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

Alshawi1234 said:


> Tikkah and Kabab, this looks a bit burnt.



Crispier always taste better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



ههههههههههههههههه الف



Alshawi1234 said:


> Tikkah and Kabab, this looks a bit burnt.



Iraqi Kafta is the best in the world no joke, I can't get enough of their Kafta and quails.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ok guys and girls (we wish) here are a few names of some local Hijazi dishes that I can think of. Obviously many of them are found throughout the Arab world and especially in nearby countries/neighboring countries such as Egypt, Syria, Jordan (Sham in general), Yemen etc.

السليق
المعصوب
العريكة
المطبق
الحنيذ
المدفون
الهريسة
الفول
الفرموزة
العيش باللحم
الكباب البلدي
شربة العدس
شربة الحب
المنتو
الفتة
اليغمش
العصيدة
المبشور
الدبيازة
الألماسية
الجبنية
اللبنية
اللدو
المعمول
لقيمات

I am sure that many Arabs from across the Arab world here will recognize at least some of the dishes if not a lot. The Egyptians will.

Don't know all the names in English though, LOL!

Some photos and videos:






That's local fruit, banana, dried fruits etc.





















Locat fruits at a market























Great video of some of the Hijazi dishes:






Obviously Sambusa and Martabak are two local dishes that are popular as street food.

Sambusa - from Saudi Arabia - YouTube

Amazing Arab Street Food! - Martabak (Mutabak) Recipe - YouTube

@Hazzy997

Are you referring to something like this. The chicken/lamb/meat you talk about that was made "underground"?

*الحنيذ*






*المدفون*






Watch until the end in both of the last videos!

KSA is quite a big country so the regional difference in cuisine and pretty much everything are there but I am only talking about Hijaz here and the traditional cuisine differ from town to town and area in Hijaz. For instance fish dishes are very popular in Yanbu, Jeddah etc. but Makkah just less than 100 km away eats a lot more meat and less fish. Traditionally that was at least the case.
Sorry for the essay.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Give me 1 Frabashino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

LOL! Yeah that is it, and I love samboosa too and Ftaayir

شربة حب؟؟؟

There's love soup?  I'd like to try that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> LOL! Yeah that is it, and I love samboosa too and Ftaayir
> 
> شربة حب؟؟؟
> 
> There's love soup?  I'd like to try that



Ok, I actually know that it is used in Palestine. Just tried to test you.

LOL. That's just wheat/grain soup. Many different soups. What I showed is just one tiny bit. Don't want to spam this thread with Hijazi dishes.






Well, do I need to tell you about all the funny Arabic names etc. Let us not go there.

In general I have noticed that Hijazi and Shami - obviously including Palestinian thus, are very close. We are also neighbors so no wonder and there have been trading caravans/connection for millenniums.

@Hadbani is from the Eastern Province I think and actually partially Iranian. He might be willing to show you some of the dishes of that province of KSA. We also have esteemed Saudi Arabians users from the highlands (Asir, Al-Bahah, Najran etc.) and Southern provinces and they also have a distinct cuisine. None from the north though from what I know but they are the ones that are closest in terms of Syria, Jordan, outside of Hijaz. They also use olive oil for everything, eat lots of it etc. KSA has hundreds (by now) km2 of olive plantations in the Northern Regions especially around the ancient towns of Tabuk, Sakakah etc. The olive tree is native to that part of KSA. Unfortunately we also have quite a few fat Najdis that spoil it for us and whom we suffer discrimination from.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani 

What is the difference between dialects of Arabic? Which would be the best to learn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> What is the difference between dialects of Arabic? Which would be the best to learn?



Long discussion. Some are NEARLY as distinct languages (obviously I am overreacting here) and some are much closer. Most new Arabic speakers either start with learning Egyptian or Syrian. They are somewhat in the middle of all Arabic dialects and most people understand them. Hijazi is also a good start (Urban Hijazi). It's close to Egyptian, Shami and Yemeni. But much lesser spread

Some more traditional people prefer starting with Yemeni Arabic of the Sana'a variety.

Anyway in KSA you either speak (native) the Hijazi or Najdi dialect. Hijazi makes you mutually understandable (99%) with speakers of Sham (Levant), Yemen, Egypt, Libya etc. Iraq as well although Najdi and Khaleeji is closer to the Iraqi one (Baghdadi not Northern Mesopotamian that is distinct but obviously understandable). For instance Hijazi Arabic is closer to Egyptian, Shami and Yemeni than it is to Khaleeji Arabic. Khaleeji is only spoken by 200.000 people as a native dialect in KSA but if you speak it/understand it you can make yourself understandable in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, UAE and large parts of Southern Iraq. Parts of Eastern Province of KSA as well obviously. But you have many sperate dialects within the dialect of for instance Najdi. Riyadhi Arabic (traditional one) differ slightly from the one spoken in Unaizah, Ha'il. Although those are cosmetic differences.

Overall all those Arabic dialects are somewhat similar considering the geographic distances OUTSIDE of Maghrebi. I think there is a consensus that Moroccan, Algerian and Tunisian (slightly less so though) differ the most from the Arabic dialects spoken in the "traditional" ME region.

But once again each country have their own dialects again with some being very close to the "lingua franca dialect" of Arab country x or y while others are distinctive.

But start with Egyptian or Syrian. If you learn that then 99% will be understand in Hijaz and most of KSA likewise most of the traditional ME area as I called it.

Most importantly don't even start with a dialect. Start with the fus7a. MSA. From there on you can start learning a distinct dialect or more if you have any particular interest in an Arabic dialect or the country that it is spoken in.

Listen to this. She is fairly accurate.






I warned you beforehand about the complexity of the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

WhitePakistani said:


> Mashallah I wud love 2 visit



White Pakistani lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani 

I ask for two reasons, one being obviously I want to learn so I can visit Arab nations without a problem and also so I can read Quran without translations. 

Secondly would different dialects be totally different languages or would the difference be like American English and British English?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> White Pakistani lol?



He looks like justin bieber, lol. I can't see any Pakistani in him...



WhitePakistani said:


> Ys i am? Problem?



No he's cool but I never seen a white Pakistani that looks like an American.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

WhitePakistani said:


> Ys i am? Problem?



How exactly I do not get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WhitePakistani said:


> Ys i am? Problem?



Pak version of Justin beiber?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> He looks like justin bieber, lol. I can't see any Pakistani in him...
> 
> 
> 
> No he's cool but I never seen a white Pakistani that looks like an American.



I just wanted to know if he literally an anglo born in Pakistan lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I ask for two reasons, one being obviously I want to learn so I can visit Arab nations without a problem and also so I can read Quran without translations.
> 
> Secondly would different dialects be totally different languages or would the difference be like American English and British English?



To make it short.

Then you need to study Classical Arabic for that purpose. That's the best way to go. But that should only be done AFTER you learn fus7a or a particular Arabic dialect.

To make it short. No in most cases it is not like American English vs British English. The differences are bigger.

I really advice you to watch this whole video (10.25 minutes) I posted earlier. Most of your questions will be answered this way I assume.






Tell Justin Beiber Jr. (probably a troll) not to destroy this thread with nonsense when people ask serious questions and take their time to reply.
We have no whitening creams for you on this section. That's not an Arab trait, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

^^^

LOL! We got a party going here...you guys know what he's up to. 

@KingMamba @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WhitePakistani said:


> I gues I gt a lucky genetics



Skin color doesnt make a person "white" ... lmao.. how old are you? do you go to a regular school?

I have a class fellow who thinks hes a philosopher... and do you know the whole class calls him? Doctor and Battery .. 

Whats your nickname at school?coz you serious cant be a col or univ student.. unless its a "Special Uni" ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ^^^
> 
> LOL! We got a party going here...you guys know what he's up to.
> 
> @KingMamba @al-Hasani



Something tells me that he is an Indian or an Iranian or maybe even a mixture of both, LOL. In all seriousness, please stop trolling here. Not even funny. As I said no whitening creams for you on this section. Take care. Goodbye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WhitePakistani said:


> Wallahi I do not like Justin Bieber, he iz drug user and comits fitna daily.



Certified False Flagger-TROLL..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

I think he is a kid lol guys leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

WhitePakistani said:


> U onli need 2 look at mi picture and C how white i am.
> In school dey call me womaniser.


I hope you get better brother. Suffering from albinism is unfortunate. Best wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

al-Hasani said:


> To make it short.
> 
> Then you need to study Classical Arabic for that purpose. That's the best way to go. But that should only be done AFTER you learn fus7a or a particular Arabic dialect.
> 
> To make it short. No in most cases it is not like American English vs British English. The differences are bigger.
> 
> I really advice you to watch this whole video (10.25 minutes) I posted earlier. Most of your questions will be answered this way I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Justin Beiber Jr. (probably a troll) not to destroy this thread with nonsense when people ask serious questions and take their time to reply.
> We have no whitening creams for you on this section. That's not an Arab trait, LOL.



Alright akhi appreciate the response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WhitePakistani said:


> U onli need 2 look at mi picture and C how white i am.
> In school dey call me womaniser.



"dey" make fun ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

WhitePakistani said:


> U onli need 2 look at mi picture and C how white i am.
> In school dey call me womaniser.



Womanizing is fitna meri jaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Despite it being in Qatar, which I want to bomb and invade, it is great fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

WhitePakistani said:


> Tank u mi love
> Tank u my dear


I am not gay/bi bro. Each to his own.  Love rejected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> Womanizing is fitna meri jaan.



Not if the "women" is your left hand.. 

So, no hes correct ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Womanizing is fitna meri jaan.



LOL! I was going to say that.


----------



## Falcon29

Time for some lunch people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Itfadalo 3al shai ya regala  A7ader Elshisha well dominos walla tel3abo tawla

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

Ya naas al-arabyia - haaza kaifa haalak


----------



## Falcon29

^^^

I knew you were a Egyptian special forces commander!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> View attachment 16370



Thts a copy of a Pak meme..


Here is another one :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Frogman said:


> Itfadalo 3al shai ya regala  A7ader Elshisha well dominos walla tel3abo tawla


الشاى عندى السايب مش فتلة و فى كوباية ازاز لو عندك انا جاى



Hazzy997 said:


> Time for some lunch people.


اية دة انتو عندكو طعمية فى غزة ؟ اول مرة اعرف

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

> الشاى عندى السايب مش فتلة و فى كوباية ازاز لو عندك انا جاى



3andi kol haga inta momken to3ozha ya basha, inta to'mor bas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Keyfahalukum. Ana jadeed fee PDF. Ana ushahid hathihi Forum min 2010.

Keyfa Arabi?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Frogman said:


> 3andi kol haga inta momken to3ozha ya basha, inta to'mor bas


انت راجل برنس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> انت راجل برنس



Rabinah Yakhaleek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> الشاى عندى السايب مش فتلة و فى كوباية ازاز لو عندك انا جاى
> 
> 
> اية دة انتو عندكو طعمية فى غزة ؟ اول مرة اعرف



هذا صورة من النت لأكن مليان بغزة فول و فلافل ي رجال ههههههههه

@al-Hasani perfect memes how'd you find them I've been trying to...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Look at the links, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

I luv kous kous... God these pictures made me lust for it. I'm going to ask my grand parents to make some. They learnt it from a restaurant and make it ever since. Turkish cous cous is little bit different I think. More variety in ingredients. Arabs used to make it with just the rice since they didn't have anything else in the desert. Turkish cous cous a lot of other ingredients are added.


----------



## al-Hasani

@atatwolf

Couscous is a native Tunisian dish. It came to Turkey from there. Arabs in general use more species than Turks when it comes to cuisine. You do know that Arabs controlled the spice trade for nearly 1000 years before the Europeans took our throne from us? But even after that we still controlled a lot of the trade routes. Aden, Jeddah, Basra, Muscat etc. being famous ports on a world wide scale. Tunisia is quite fertile and is a top producer of olive oil and many other agricultural products of the Mediterranean region. Close to nobody is living in the wild desert areas of Tunisia outside of Berbers mostly. Just like the wild/mountainous/non-fertile areas of Turkey are sparsely populated. Most Tunisians live in the coastal, fertile, hilly and mountainous regions of the country. No offense.

This thread is not for trolling or attempts of it.

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

@Mahmoud_EGY





Mahmoud_EGY said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

@al-Hasani
I wasn't talking about the spices but about the ingredients like veggies etc. In the desert these are not found. But which species do Arabs use which we dont????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

atatwolf said:


> @al-Hasani
> I wasn't talking about the spices but about the ingredients like veggies etc. In the desert these are not found. But which species do Arabs use which we dont????



Which deserts are you talking about when nearly all Tunisians live in the coastal and fertile areas of Tunisia that have a Mediterranean climate and fertile lands?
Which fruits and vegetables do you have that we do not have? I could quickly mention the tropical fruits that we have and which grow in our lands such as banana, coconuts, dates, tea, coffee (first cultivated in Yemen) etc. Hence the name Coffea ARABICA. You don't have that in Turkey. Neither rice production from what I know about.

In general Arabic cuisine is obviously much more diverse for obvious reasons and in general uses more species due to historical and geographical reasons. Yemeni cuisine for instance is considering ME standards spicy.

Which foods did the Turks on the cold steppes of Central Asia have? Many of the areas of today's Arab world are one of the most fertile. Hence the name FERTILE CRESCENT. Maybe you have heard about that. Or the main rivers of the ME (Nile, Euprhates, Tigris) or the tropical areas. Or large areas of Yemen and KSA.

Anyway find another thread to troll and show your ignorance in. Nobody cares. We know what you are up to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

When it comes to rice the turks in turkey dont know whats good. For example the best rice I ate in turkey was made by arabs I think it was called maqlube or something.. The Turks in Central Asia make Amazing rice. I believe Arabs call it Bukhara.


The turks controled much of the Silk road for literally thousands of years so we had access to all sorts of spices and vegetables. 

Never start an argument with Turks over food. You will lose.

@al-Hasani


----------



## Falcon29

هذا 500 إنسان ولد شرموطة ابن كلب مجرم صهيونية بكذب و بحقد زي الشيطان لعنت الله علا كل صهيونية محتل ولد كلب

@al-Hasani @SALMAN AL-FARSI 

سلمان انت شايف كيف يضل يكذب ي ينزل صور اقحاب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> Which deserts are you talking about when nearly all Tunisians live in the coastal and fertile areas of Tunisia that have a Mediterranean climate and fertile lands?
> Which fruits and vegetables do you have that we do not have? I could quickly mention the tropical fruits that we have and which grow in our lands such as banana, coconuts, dates, tea, coffee (first cultivated in Yemen) etc. Hence the name Coffea ARABICA. You don't have that in Turkey. Neither rice production from what I know about.
> In general Arabic cuisine is obviously much more diverse for obvious reasons and in general uses more species due to historical and geographical reasons. Yemeni cuisine for instance is considering ME standards spicy.
> 
> Which foods did the Turks on the cold steppes of Central Asia have? Many of the areas of today's Arab world are one of the most fertile. Hence the name FERTILE CRESCENT. Maybe you have heard about that. Or the main rivers of the ME (Nile, Euprhates, Tigris) or the tropical areas. Or large areas of Yemen and KSA.


But those ingredients are not used in Turkish cous cous.We don't use it anyway. Who uses Banana or coconut in their cous cous? And for your information cous cous was not invented in the FERTILE crescent but in North Africa. The Arabs who lived in the desert. They didn't have veggies. They only cooked the cous cous rice and that is it. It is actually berber food anyway.



> Anyway find another thread to troll and show your ignorance in. Nobody cares. Find another thread to make ignorant remarks in. We know what you are up to.


Cous cous is not even that old. And you make your usual racist remarks again. What does central-asia have to do with it? I was talking about the origins of Cous cous which is north africa, not fertile cresent in levant. First learn the basic facts instead of doing you usual barking and insulting.


----------



## Falcon29

سعدوني شويا هان و هان فل thread تبع الزنخ لال قوات الإسرائيلية 

هما و الهنود اولاد الشيطان لعنهم الله وقفين مع حيش ظالم و محتل


----------



## KAL-EL

Obviously not Arab, but I would love to try some of that good Arabic coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Truth Seeking Missile

There is not much to discuss about. I know Turkish cuisine very well. I have eaten at Turkish restaurants a few times here in Copenhagen and elsewhere. Only a fool would claim it to be more spicy than the entire Arab cuisine or more diverse. In fact just the cuisine of a few main Arab countries are more diverse. Let alone all of the Arab world, LOL. That's hardly a surprise for anybody.

We have every vegetables imaginable native to our region. Banana, coconut, rice, coffee, tea and other "exotic" foods that simply do not grow in Turkey nor are native to it.

The people of the ME obviously controlled trade routes for millenniums and more importantly had direct contact with the populations of South Asia who had a lot of species. For instance the Arabian Peninsula has had a 5000 year old connection with South Asia (India and Pakistan mainly) who again themselves had contacts to South East Asia the homeland of many of the species.



> Trade and cultural links between ancient India and Arabia date back to third millennium BC[1]eptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991.ISBN81-7023-340-2, 9788170233404




Notice the examples I gave of tropical fruits, vegetables etc. who are not growing in Turkey or native there. Notice all the historically famous fertile areas that lie in the Arab world. Notice which countries of today make up most of the Fertile Crescent. Look at the main rivers. The areas with a tropical climate. I mean it is a no brainer.

I am not saying that Turkish cuisine is not using spices but your compatriot is clearly ignorant on this topic and is making attempts of trolling. We don't want to see that here. He can do it in his own thread or somewhere else.

Tunisian cuisine is a mixture of Arab and Berber dishes just as the people. What is the problem? You Turkic Turks are a mixture yourself. But they are an Arab country and have been that for 1400 years nearly. A proud one. You obviously have no clue about either the Arab history, Semitic one or that of the ME. You have demonstrated that in debates on several occasions and now here again. So spare me your nonsense and don't waste my time. I don't want to turn this into a ugly debate although you can force me to do so. Anyway not able to answer to my points as always. Not surprised. Hence you should not waste our time. 
Today couscous is considered a popular and mainstream Arab dish that just happen to have Berber/Arabic origins and has been modified throughout the years and influenced by the Arabs and Berbers of Tunisia. Very simple.

@Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

الله يهد اسرايل والصهيونية الفيها

أمين يارب


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Link? We should try to keep politics out of the thread though. I am sure that you can follow me. At least when there is no moderator to control thinks, preferably an Arab moderator since we need one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @Truth Seeking Missile
> 
> There is not much to discuss about. I know Turkish cuisine very well. I have eaten at Turkish restaurants a few times here in Copenhagen and elsewhere. Only a fool would claim it to be more spicy than the entire Arab cuisine or more diverse. In fact just the cuisine of a few main Arab countries are more diverse. Let alone all of the Arab world, LOL. That's hardly a surprise for anybody.
> 
> We have every vegetables imaginable native to our region. Banana, coconut, rice, coffee, tea and other "exotic" foods that simply do not grow in Turkey nor are native to it.
> 
> The people of the ME obviously controlled trade routes for millenniums and more importantly had direct contact with the populations of South Asia who had a lot of species. For instance the Arabian Peninsula has had a 5000 year old connection with South Asia (India and Pakistan mainly) who again themselves had contacts to South East Asia the homeland of many of the species.
> 
> 
> I never denied that you guys didn't have access to all the fruits and vegetables in the world im not intereseted in creating an argument out of nothing but to say that we Turks didn't have access to the same ingredients you had is wrong.
> 
> 
> Notice the examples I gave of tropical fruits, vegetables etc. who are not growing in Turkey or native there. Notice all the historically famous fertile areas that lie in the Arab world. Notice which countries of today make up most of the Fertile Crescent. Look at the main rivers. The areas with a tropical climate. I mean it is a no brainer.
> 
> I am not saying that Turkish cuisine is not using spices but your compatriot is clearly ignorant on this topic and is making attempts of trolling. We don't want to see that here. He can do it in his own thread or somewhere else.



The fact is that due to the geographic location both of our two peoples had access to all sorts of ingredients. I think what Atawolf is talking about is what the average ahmed had access to back in the day probably not all the fruits and vegetables in the world simply due to financial reasons the same goes for the average Turk on the cold central asian steppe.

BTW there is no argument im done after this post. unless someone says something nasty

@atatwolf
@al-Hasani


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> هذا 500 إنسان ولد شرموطة ابن كلب مجرم صهيونية بكذب و بحقد زي الشيطان لعنت الله علا كل صهيونية محتل ولد كلب
> 
> @al-Hasani @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> سلمان انت شايف كيف يضل يكذب ي ينزل صور اقحاب


اعتقد هي مره مش رجال المهم الصهاينة كل عادة دائماً يزورو تاريخ فلسطين مشان يدعون ملكية فلسطين

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Link? We should try to keep politics out of the thread though. I am sure that you can follow me. At least when there is no moderator to control thinks, preferably an Arab moderator since we need one.



The Israel defense forces thread....this guy repeatedly tries to decieve people and lie about things....yes I know this is the last thing I'm going to say keep up the food discussions, I like to see diverse selections and I like to promote unity between us Muslims and towards all of humanity. 

This is a good place for other members to see the normal everyday side of us Arabs too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> اعتقد هي مره مش رجال المهم الصهاينة كل عادة دائماً يزورو تاريخ فلسطين مشان يدعون ملكية فلسطين



بحط صورة مرة بس قال انه رجل، ، مذاب واطي بحقد علا ايران و المقاومة 

الله ينصرني علا اسرايل يارب


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> بحط صورة مرة بس قال انه رجل، ، مذاب واطي بحقد علا ايران و المقاومة
> 
> الله ينصرني علا اسرايل يارب


ما في فرق اذا كان رجال او مره متى اليهود كان عدهم رجال كلهم نسوان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> When it comes to rice the turks in turkey dont know whats good. For example the best rice I ate in turkey was made by arabs I think it was called maqlube or something.. The Turks in Central Asia make Amazing rice. I believe Arabs call it Bukhara.
> 
> 
> The turks controled much of the Silk road for literally thousands of years so we had access to all sorts of spices and vegetables.
> 
> Never start an argument with Turks over food. You will lose.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> View attachment 16388


Turkish food is best in the region imho. I ate at Kazakh and Uighur restaurant. It was amazing. Arab cuisine is also nice but I never tried anything else than cous cous. Now I think about it I also tried that Meze but that is it. I went through Arab cuisine on the internet and most of it is Turkish like Dolma. Some people say Dolma is not Turkish while even the word "Dolma" is Turkish. When I ask them. What the non-Turkish name for it. They look at me with an empty stare. In Ottoman Empire a lot of people were brought together with the sword and unique cuisine came to being. It is not something that outdates the Ottoman Empire but something that was created during Ottoman Empire. Before Ottoman Empire there was "Dark Age" and Dark age food was very primitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Real turkish food is found in the home. Turkish Restaraunts are for making money especially the ones outside of Turkey. You haven't experienced our cuisine fully which is why you are even trying to compare Arab food to Turkish food.
@al-Hasani 
@atatwolf 

It ends here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Truth Seeking Missile

No problem. But I do believe that you are more than capable of reading English and thus reading the facts that I have listed. You see the ancestral homeland of Arabs who again appeared about 3000 years ago, our past ancestors are all those native Semitic people and civilizations of the ME, were spread on a huge geographical area and had trading contacts with several continents (nearby Europe, Africa, South Asia) for millenniums. Look at the quote I have quoted about the 5000 year old ties between the Arabian Peninsula and India for instance.

Moreover there are tropical areas of Southern Hijaz, Southern provinces of KSA and large parts of Yemen and also in Oman where there is even an monsoon season. Called khareef in Arabic.

Khareef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here a lot tropical fruit , native as non-native, such as coffee was first cultivated and spread to the remaining world. You had and have to this day wild banana, pineapples, coconut and other tropical fruits growing that are absent in Turkey LET ALONE the Central Asian Steppe. In the North of the Peninsula and Southern Levant where Arabs also lived you have olive trees etc. who are native to the region. You are surrounded by seas and even a ocean. Thus plenty of seafood. There was plenty of food outside of the interior which was always sparsely populated. But even there (Najd) there are large agricultural areas and have always been there due to the underground and the many valleys and wadis. Even to this day the desert areas around Riyadh turn green each and every spring.

Of course the average Joe, no matter where he lived, had not access to as varied a cost as most people have today. That is obvious.

Anyway the point is still that claiming that Turkish cuisine is more diverse than the entire Arab cuisine, which is otherwise very diverse, and more spicy than the whole Arab cuisine, when Yemeni cuisine alone is more spicy than Turkish in general (I know both cuisines closely -I doubt that many others do here and certainly not Atatwolf) is obviously ludicrous. He is a serial troll often looking for fights against everybody. We don't want to see that here nor the ignorance he often shows as exemplified in this debate.

Lastly I have never claimed that Turkish cuisine did not use spices. It does. Mainly due to the Silk Road trade as you told.

But let us end it here. I hope that you get my point now.

@Alshawi1234 Please educate some of the users here on the Arab cuisine served during the heights of the Islamic civilization and during the Islamic Golden Age when the Turks had yet reached Turkey from Central Asia. Or that served in Al-Andalus. I doubt that those users have a clue (big one) about even one single Arab countries cuisine, for instance Iraqi. Let alone Yemeni etc. So quite funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Real turkish food is found in the home. Turkish Restaraunts are for making money especially the ones outside of Turkey. You haven't experienced our cuisine fully which is why you are even trying to compare Arab food to Turkish food.
> @al-Hasani
> @atatwolf
> 
> It ends here.


that is true but there are exceptions. I ate Manti and it was as good as my grand parents make.







I think Arabs don't make this. It is very difficult to make and it takes a lot of skill and time to make it. All Turkic peoples make this food though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

atatwolf said:


> that is true but there are exceptions. I ate Manti and it was as good as my grand parents make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Arabs don't make this. It is very difficult to make and it takes a lot of skill and time to make it.



Manti comes from China. Each region of the ME has their own variations. It is just a variation of dumplings. Yes, we have that. In fact I posted a picture of it today as one of the dishes of Hijaz.

It is similar to the Arabic Sambosa, Martabak etc. that is also eaten in other regions of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> that is true but there are exceptions. I ate Manti and it was as good as my grand parents make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Arabs don't make this. It is very difficult to make and it takes a lot of skill and time to make it. All Turkic peoples make this food though.



Even if they make it then they have do admit that they got it from us becuase manti is originally from central asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

LOL I see that atatwolf is even trolling here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> Manti comes from China. Each region of the ME has their own variations. It is just a variation of dumplings. Yes, we have that. In fact I posted a picture of it today as one of the dishes of Hijaz.
> 
> It is similar to the Arabic Sambosa, Martabak etc. that is also eaten in other regions of the world.


No, it is not from China. It is unique to Turkic peoples and people who lived on the silk road... which is Turkic peoples.

........
Manti is believed that originated in China as mantou,[1] and was carried across Central Asia to Anatolia by migrating Mongol peoples in the Chingizid-Timurid periods.[2] In particular, according to some researchers, manti first reached Cilician Armenia as a result of the cultural interaction between Armenians and Mongols during their alliance in the 13th century.[3] According to Holly Chase, "Turkic and Mongol horsemen on the move are supposed to have carried frozen or dried _manti_, which could be quickly boiled over a camp-fire".[4] In Turkey, it is also called _Tatar böregi_ (Tatar bureks), which indicates its relation to nomadic peoples. Korean mandu is also said to have arrived in Korea through the Mongols in the 14th century.[5] However, some researchers do not discount the possibility that manti may have originated in the Middle East and spread eastward to China and Korea through the Silk Road.[6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Even if they make it then they have do admit that they got it from us becuase manti is originally from central asia.



China. It came to the region before the Turks came to the ME and the Ottomans even came to an existence. Just saying. No disrespect.

Manti is believed that originated in China as mantou,[1] and was carried across Central Asia to Anatolia by migrating Mongol peoples in the Chingizid-Timurid periods.[2]In particular, according to some researchers, manti first reached [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cilician_Armenia']Cilician Armenia as a result of the cultural interaction between Armenians and Mongols during their alliance in the 13th century.[3][/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Manti comes from China. Each region of the ME has their own variations. It is just a variation of dumplings. Yes, we have that. In fact I posted a picture of it today as one of the dishes of Hijaz.
> 
> It is similar to the Arabic Sambosa, Martabak etc. that is also eaten in other regions of the world.



You are correct that manti is from "China" however it is important to note that it is specifically from east Turkestan which is located in china.


----------



## atatwolf

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Even if they make it then they have do admit that they got it from us becuase manti is originally from central asia.


Good luck with that :


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> You are correct that manti is from "China" however it is important to note that it is specifically from east Turkestan which is located in china.



Does not seem so when you make a quick Google search.



> Prior to the Song Dynasty, the word _mantou_ meant both filled and unfilled buns. The term _baozi_ arose in the Song Dynasty to indicate filled buns only. As a result, _mantou_ gradually came to indicate only unfilled buns in Mandarin and other varieties of Chinese.
> 
> In many areas, however, _mantou_ still retains its meaning of filled buns. In the Jiangnan region, it usually means both filled and unfilled buns. In the province of Shanxi (山西) mantou is often called _momo_ (饃饃), which is simply the character for "steamed bun".
> 
> The name _mantou_ is cognate to _manty_ and _mantı_; these are filled dumplings in Turkish, Persian, Central Asian, and Pakistani cuisines. InJapan, _manjū_ (饅頭) usually indicates filled buns, which traditionally contain bean paste or minced meat-vegetable mixture (nikuman 肉まん "meat _manjū_"). Filled _mantou_ are called _siopao_ in Tagalog. In Thailand, they called filled "mantou" as "salapao".In Korea, _mandu_ (饅頭) can refer to both _baozi_ or _jiaozi_ (餃子). In Mongolia, _mantuu_ are basically the same as the Chinese _mantou_.



Mantou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No mention of any Xinjiang or as you call it Turkestan.

@ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain are probably able to confirm or de-confirm this since they are Chinese.

Lastly it is just 1 out of 100's of ways to make simple dumplings. Nothing special really. But I like it. Also it says that the Mongols brought it to ME and Anatolia.

Anyway it is somewhat similar to the Arab Sambosa, Martabak etc. that is also eaten in other regions of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> ما في فرق اذا كان رجال او مره متى اليهود كان عدهم رجال كلهم نسوان



كلامك شريف ي اخي


----------



## Hakan

@al-Hasani 

I like your signature. Thanks for supporting the people of "Xianjiang" not east turkestan cough cough muslim region.


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Good luck with that :



Is this necessary brother? I made this thread to at least promote unity between Muslims, we need to work on our internal problems just as all other people's in the world solve theirs. Let's move forward and not backward. Take it easy, all food tastes good around the world. That's what matters.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> Is this necessary brother? I made this thread to at least promote unity between Muslims, we need to work on our internal problems just as all other people's in the world solve theirs. Let's move forward and not backward. Take it easy, all food tastes good around the world. That's what matters.


Akhi thats what I want but unfortunately I understand the different types of arabs. There are 3 types very very very nice kind type, average but still nice, and lastly the very arrogant, very deceptive, very annoying type. The third type make up like 1% but they stick out like a sore thumb. unfortunately brother the third type is what we muslims have to deal with.

@Hazzy997


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Is this necessary brother? I made this thread to at least promote unity between Muslims, we need to work on our internal problems just as all other people's in the world solve theirs. Let's move forward and not backward. Take it easy, all food tastes good around the world. That's what matters.


Actually I just posted that I liked manti and Al-hasani attack us with saying it is not Turkic but Chinese without any evidence.

Manti is shared cuisine of all Turkic peoples. China was also ruled by Turks so they could also have gotten it from us. West-China was part of Turkistan until last century.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> Does not seem so when you make a quick Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> Mantou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No mention of any Xinjiang or as you call it Turkestan.
> 
> @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain are probably able to confirm or de-confirm this since they are Chinese.
> 
> Lastly it is just 1 out of 100's of ways to make simple dumplings. Nothing special really. But I like it. Also it says that the Mongols brought it to ME and Anatolia.
> 
> Anyway it is somewhat similar to the Arab Sambosa, Martabak etc. that is also eaten in other regions of the world.



The Halal food in China has been heavily sinicized, but it does still retain some basic traditions such as no pork and no alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I like your signature. Thanks for supporting the people of "Xianjiang" not east turkestan cough cough muslim region.



Xinjiang is the official name. But it also goes under the name of Turkestan among Turks. I don't have voiced any opinion about that conflict here on this forum. Nor has it anything to do with Islam. It is a ethnic dispute between Uyghur's and Han Chinese. If Muslims are targeted for just being Muslim I will support the Muslim party. But I don't see that happening nor do I know about that conflict much since it does not concern my people. Likewise you are probably ignorant about conflicts of a similar nature in the Arab world and other parts of the Muslim world.

Not sure what you want?

To make it simple this thread is not about Turkic matters. Look at the name. If I want to discuss Turkey I can find the Turkish forum as I have done in the past. But maybe I should start trolling there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

al-Hasani said:


> Does not seem so when you make a quick Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> Mantou - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No mention of any Xinjiang or as you call it Turkestan.
> 
> @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain are probably able to confirm or de-confirm this since they are Chinese.
> 
> Lastly it is just 1 out of 100's of ways to make simple dumplings. Nothing special really. But I like it. Also it says that the Mongols brought it to ME and Anatolia.



The word is indeed believed by western scholars to be borrowed from Chinese language, Mantou is not a Uyghur word. Mnatou refered to filled buns in ancient China but now its used to refer to a solid steamed bun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Xinjiang is the official name. But it also goes under the name of Turkestan among Turks. I don't have voiced any opinion about that conflict here on this forum. Nor has it anything to do with Islam. It is a ethnic dispute between Uyghur's and Han Chinese. If Muslims are targeted for just being Muslim I will support the Muslim party. But I don't see that happening nor do I know about that conflict much since it does not concern my people. Likewise you are probably ignorant about conflicts of a similar nature in the Arab world and other parts of the Muslim world.
> 
> Not sure what you want?
> 
> To make it simple this thread is not about Turkic matters. Look at the name. If I want to discuss Turkey and can find the Turkish forum.


 You don't even now me but you are again making judgements without understanding what you are talking about just like you did about our food which we have no problem sharing with others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wholegrain said:


> The word is indeed believed by western scholars to be borrowed from Chinese language, Mantou is not a Uyghur word. Mnatou refered to filled buns in ancient China but now its used to refer to a solid steamed bun.



Just what virtually all sources say so no secret really. Thanks for that confirmation.



Truth Seeking Missile said:


> You don't even now me but you are again making judgements without understanding what you are talking about just like you did about our food which we have no problem sharing with others.



Excuse me, you are the one asking stupid questions to me and making silly statements directed to me. Did I call you? Yes, I happen to know Turkish cuisine very well as I told. I live in a city where it is common like Arab, Persian etc. cuisine. On the other hand I seriously doubt that you even know one single Arab countries cuisine. This debate at least proved this and your compatriot has admitted to only trying 1 single Arab dish and despite that he is talking about things that he has no clue about. Way to go.

Now not interested in continuing this pointless discussion. Let us Arabs and outsiders that are not trolling discuss other issues. If you have something interesting/non-trolling to say you are welcome as anybody else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Just what virtually all sources say so no secret really. Thanks for that confirmation.


 Actually it was orginally called Manti however the chinese changed it to mantou. Again nothing wrong with adopting someone elses food. even if im wrong i dont care food is food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Actually it was orginally called Manti however the chinese changed it to mantou. Again nothing wrong with adopting someone elses food. even if im wrong i dont care food is food.



Yes, virtually every source shows this as we have all seen.
After all the entire moon is actually Turkish. Now as I told you find another thread to troll in and take your ignorant compatriot with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

I


al-Hasani said:


> Just what virtually all sources say so no secret really. Thanks for that confirmation.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, you are the one asking stupid questions to me and making silly statements directed to me. Did I call you? Yes, I happen to know Turkish cuisine very well as I told. I live in a city where it is common like Arab, Persian etc. cuisine. On the other hand I seriously doubt that you even know one single Arab countries cuisine. This debate at least proved this and your compatriot has admitted to only trying 1 single Arab dish and despite that he is talking about things that he has no clue about.


 I went to elementary, middle, and highschool with arabs. 90% of my friends are arab and i have eaten their food aswell. I have eaten the food of turkish arabs aswell. I know arabs very well. I even speak arabic. Again you are judging me without even knowing anything and that is because you are very arrogant. I have been following this forum for years and i know your opinions very well and how you behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Actually it was orginally called Manti however the chinese changed it to mantou. Again nothing wrong with adopting someone elses food. even if im wrong i dont care food is food.


Al-hasani started this food fight with saying "no it is not Turkic but Chinese" Why can't we just share some interesting food without a fight? I don't get it.

By the way saying Manti is not Uighur but Chinese. Uighurs and Turkics are making these for centuries. Chinese arrived in east-Turkistan last century.

Anyway, the facts are clear. No need to make a fight about this by talking to racist al-hasani. (he used Kazakh as curse word agaisnt Farsi people).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Akhi thats what I want but unfortunately I understand the different types of arabs. There are 3 types very very very nice kind type, average but still nice, and lastly the very arrogant, very deceptive, very annoying type. The third type make up like 1% but they stick out like a sore thumb. unfortunately brother the third type is what we muslims have to deal with.
> 
> @Hazzy997



I'm not sure what's going on I missed a few pages I'm a little busy can you summarize what's going on? I can talk to him though he's a honorable man and we can work things out just cooperate with me all of you.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, virtually every source shows this as we have all seen.
> After all the entire moon is actually Turkish. Now as I told you find another thread to troll in and take your ignorant compatriot with you.


I didn't come here to troll unfortunately you just dont want to stop and im it ending here to keep the integrity of this forum. Say what ever you want i am not replying. I think you should apply for chinese citizenship you seem to like them alot.


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> I
> 
> I went to elementary, middle, and highschool with arabs. 90% of my friends are arab and i have eaten their food aswell. I have eaten the food of turkish arabs aswell. I know arabs very well. I even speak arabic. Again you are judging me without even knowing anything and that is because you are very arrogant. I have been following this forum for years and i know your opinions very well and how you behave.



The Arabs who live in Turkey only represent Northern Syria. There are over 20 Arab countries with distinct cuisine stretching from Morocco and Mauritania in the West near the Atlantic Ocean to Oman in the East near the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean. Likewise from Syria in the north to Sudan in the south. I myself don't even know all of my countries regional cuisines and far from all Arab country's cuisine and here you act like you know "Arab cuisine" just because you probably lived alongside Turks of Arab descent near Syria whose cuisine only represents a tiny part of the overall Arab cuisine.

I am honored to have been stalked by you.



Truth Seeking Missile said:


> I didn't come here to troll unfortunately you just dont want to stop and im it ending here to keep the integrity of this forum. Say what ever you want i am not replying. I think you should apply for chinese citizenship you seem to like them alot.



Yes, I do like Chinese and China and never made a secret of that. Since you have stalked me you should know this. You got a problem with that? Besides nobody forces you to like Arabs. We don't care whether you likes us or not. That's your problem and decision.

Sino-Arab ties are ancient and booming and they will continue to be so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

@al-Hasani 
Dont worry every one has been watched on this forum beausei get some of my defence news from here. I didn't go to highschool with arab turks I went with arabs from all over the world including your country. And now you are trying to say i hate arabs. Get lost kid.


----------



## Wholegrain

atatwolf said:


> Actually I just posted that I liked manti and Al-hasani attack us with saying it is not Turkic but Chinese without any evidence.
> 
> Manti is shared cuisine of all Turkic peoples. China was also ruled by Turks so they could also have gotten it from us. *West-China was part of Turkistan until last century*.



You mean this puny Soviet puppet state that ruled only three districts in Ili? Or how about the great independence "hero" Ehmetjan Qasim, a Soviet Communist party member, and a puppet of Stalin?

Ili Rebellion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Second East Turkestan Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A small portion of Northern China was only ruled ruled by Shatuo from 923-951. Less than thirty years. Two of the Shatuo dynasties were so ashamed of their Turkic origins, that they forged genealogies claiming they were descended Chinese, Shi Jingtang forged descent from a Han dynasty official and Later Han dynasty forged a connection to the Han dynasty itself. They all ran their entire state as a Chinese state with no elements of Turkic culture or nomadism at all and were fully sinicized.

The Turkic Yenisei Kirghiz Khagans, also forged ancestry from the Chinese General Li Ling to claim they were related to the Chinese Emperor. Truly something to be proud of, forging ancestry from other people. Sounds like what the Safavids did.

If you want to troll about this, take it up elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

atatwolf said:


> Al-hasani started this food fight with saying "no it is not Turkic but Chinese" Why can't we just share some interesting food without a fight? I don't get it.
> 
> *By the way saying Manti is not Uighur but Chinese. Uighurs and Turkics are making these for centuries. Chinese arrived in east-Turkistan last century.*
> 
> Anyway, the facts are clear. No need to make a fight about this by talking to racist al-hasani. (he used Kazakh as curse word agaisnt Farsi people).



lol, China was in Xinjiang for at least 2000 years, our ancestors have met the Tocharians, and we had created an alliance with them to against the invasion of Xiongnu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Wholegrain said:


> You mean this puny Soviet puppet state that ruled only three districts in Ili? Or how about the great independence "hero" Ehmetjan Qasim, a Soviet Communist party member, and a puppet of Stalin?
> 
> Ili Rebellion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Second East Turkestan Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A small portion of Northern China was only ruled ruled by Shatuo from 923-951. Less than thirty years. Two of the Shatuo dynasties were so ashamed of their Turkic origins, that they forged genealogies claiming they were descended Han Chinese, Shi Jingtang forged descent from a Han dynasty official and Later Han dynasty forged a connection to the Han dynasty itself.
> 
> The Turkic Yenisei Kirghiz Khagans, also forged ancestry from the Chinese General Li Ling to claim they were related to the Chinese Emperor. Truly something to be proud of, forging ancestry from other people. Sounds like what the Safavids did.
> 
> If you want to troll about this, take it up elsewhere.


What is your point? The things you posted here is completely irrelevant. That is like saying most Chinese want to be Japanese because they are ashamed of being Han and looking like ... ... Which is actually true. They think Japanese are superior humans.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Truth Seeking Missile
Whatever you say. This debate showed me enough to know that you have no clue about even the cuisine of one Arab country in depth let alone the entire Arab world that has a population of nearly 450 million people and which stretches from the Atlantic to the Arabian Sea and from the Mediterranean to the Indian Ocean and which is nearly the size of Russia. Please, don't make me laugh.

Anyway show us all your "proof" of Manti being originally Turkish. There is no such proof. Hence you are bullshitting and crying when challenged/questioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

atatwolf said:


> What is your point? The things you posted here is completely irrelevant. That is like saying most Chinese want to be Japanese because they are ashamed of being Han and looking like ... ... Which is actually true. They think Japanese are superior humans.



Most Chinese look down on Japs, get your facts straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani and other brothers here let's try to keep it going well....

Now I want to talk about coffee, what kind of coffee do you drink in Denmark Hasani ? 

I love the Canadian Tim Hortons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

atatwolf said:


> What is your point? The things you posted here is completely irrelevant. That is like saying most Chinese want to be Japanese because they are ashamed of being Han and looking like ... ... Which is actually true. They think Japanese are superior humans.



Chinese don't travel to an AIDs ridden predominantly Hindu island to have..... 

Japanese Women Travel to Bali for Sex with Local Beach Boys – indoBOOM

Oh wait, their own men aren't satisfying them.

Herbivore men - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sexless trend in Japan spurs demographic tragedy

Those are the people you worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @Truth Seeking Missile
> Whatever you say. This debate showed me enough to know that you have no clue about even the cuisine of one Arab country in depth let alone the entire Arab world that has a population of nearly 450 million people and which stretches from the Atlantic to the Arabian Sea and from the Mediterranean to the Indian Ocean and which is nearly the size of Russia. Please, don't make me laugh.
> 
> Anyway show us all your "proof" of Manti being originally Turkish. There is no such proof. Hence you are bullshitting and crying when challenged/questioned.



You actually showed no evidence to back up your claim that i don't know anything about arab countries thats just what you want to think. I can state irrelevant facts to in my posts. world population is 7 billion +, Michael Jackson is dead, Obama is th u.s president you see im right about food. Atawolf already showed the proof of manti being turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani and other brothers here let's try to keep it going well....
> 
> Now I want to talk about coffee, what kind of coffee do you drink in Denmark Hasani ?
> 
> I love the Canadian Tim Hortons.



Italian (cappuccino) and the Arabian one - original coffee. Mostly Yemeni and the one made in KSA.






Of course I can't make real Arabic coffee since I can't make a fire in my apartment, LOL. But there a few Arab restaurants here in Copenhagen (there are a lot) which make an good original Arabic coffee. Somalians make similar coffee and I have eaten at their places as well. Great, great food.











Of course accompanied with dates from Madinah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> You actually showed no evidence to back up your claim that i don't know anything about arab countries thats just what you want to think. I can state irrelevant facts to in my posts. world population is 7 billion +, Michael Jackson is dead, Obama is th u.s president you see im right about food.



No need to be excessive put it aside my Muslim brother.


----------



## atatwolf

Really pathetic. Some Chinese who think they are Japanese although most Japanese look closer to Central Asian.

Extremist Arab nationalist, al-hasani, who keeps blurting out false facts about everything and is using Kazakh as curse word.

Good to know there are good Arabs like @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

LOL! I couldn't stand Arabic coffee at first but eventually I managed, it just taste like plain black. 

What's itialian coffee? I never tried that introduce it to me.


----------



## atatwolf

@al-Hasani
Looks like Turkish coffee in that video...

Turkish Coffee is an Intangible Cultural Heritage of Turks confirmed by UNESCO.


----------



## al-Hasani

Can somebody find an exit door for that serial troll and ignoramus? So I have sticked to facts, used sources etc. and I am the one making "false claims" while you are unable to proof anything and make ignorant comments left and right.

Is there a reason why you have to include Turkey and troll in every section that is not Turkish? Be it Arab, Chinese, Indian, Iranian etc. threads? Or European? I mean what is wrong with you?



atatwolf said:


> @al-Hasani
> Looks like Turkish coffee in that video...
> 
> Turkish Coffee is an Intangible Cultural Heritage of Turks confirmed by UNESCO.



Coffee came to Turkey through the Arabs and is an Arab drink. What you call Turkish coffee is just modified Arab coffee. The first attested use of coffee has been registered in Yemen in Sufi monasteries. Now get lost illiterate. This is not a Turkish chit-chat thread were you can bullshit and make up false and ignorant claims. Do you understand this? You will get countered as plenty of users have done. Only your troll compatriot and friend is sticking to you as glue because you are both writing the same bullshit.

Coffea arabica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

I just want to say to the chinese guys on the forum that I don't have any problems with the chinese considering the fact that we have lived together for hundreds of years. In history we had both good times and bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> Coffee came to Turkey through the Arabs and is an Arab drink. What you call Turkish coffee is just modified Arab coffee. The first attested use of coffee has been registered in Yemen in Sufi monasteries. Now get lost* illiterate.*


It is just food. Take it easy


----------



## Falcon29

I'm not sure what this is over, but leave it aside brothers.....

Let's change the topic come up with a neat idea.


----------



## Hakan

@al-Hasani You know that god created the coffee plant not arabs. You can have different types of coffee just as you can cook meat in different ways.

To all the other rational members of the forum:

I had arab coffee a few times and i thought it was pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> @al-Hasani You know that god created the coffee plant not arabs. You can have different types of coffee just as you can cook meat in different ways.
> 
> To all the other rational members of the forum:
> 
> I had arab coffee a few times and i thought it was pretty good.



Yes, God also created Manti that you falsely used 2-3 pages on to "prove" without any luck that it was Turkish despite that not being the case.

The idiotic and serial troll was insinuating in another attempt of trolling that Arab coffee (Coffea Arabica - the original coffee) was "Turkish" when in fact Turkish coffee came to Turkey thanks to the Arabs and Turkish coffee is just a modification of Arabic coffee. It's not the other way around and everyone knows this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Do you watch aljazeera in arabic? Did you see the recent discussion on Palestinian reconciliation? I hope you saw out of that about Fatah...it's sad they still have that mentality but recently US told Abbas if you don't submit to their occupation that his fate would end up like Arafat. What a sick threat to his life...anyways lets not get too political I will post a separate thread inshallah.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, God also created Manti that you falsely used 2-3 pages on to "prove" without any luck that it was Turkish despite that not being the case.
> 
> The idiotic and serial troll was insinuating in another attempt of trolling that Arab coffee (Coffea Arabica - the original coffee) was "Turkish" when in fact Turkish coffee came to Turkey thanks to the Arabs and Turkish coffee is just a modification of Arabic coffee. It's not the other way around and everyone knows this.



Great cofee came to turkey via arabs. We dont have a problem with that.

Heres a medal for coffee coming from arabs to turks (you can print it out and tape it around your neck when you go to school tommorow)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> بحط صورة مرة بس قال انه رجل، ، مذاب واطي بحقد علا ايران و المقاومة
> 
> الله ينصرني علا اسرايل يارب


ايران الان غير ايران زمان امريكا و ايران بيتفاهمو فى كل شى و قريب ممكن تلاقى علاقة ايران بالغرب زى قبل الثورة الايرانية


----------



## atatwolf

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Great cofee came to turkey via arabs. We dont have a problem with that.
> 
> Heres a medal for coffee coming from arabs to turks
> 
> View attachment 16392


Just like milk and eggs come from farmer but the cheff makes the great food.

@al-Hasani

Take it easy. It is just food. I don't know what you are trying to achieve with insulting and making lies. Just share some nice food instead of making it a pissing contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Do you watch aljazeera in arabic? Did you see the recent discussion on Palestinian reconciliation? I hope you saw out of that about Fatah...it's sad they still have that mentality but recently US told Abbas if you don't submit to their occupation that his fate would end up like Arafat. What a sick threat to his life...anyways lets not get too political I will post a separate thread inshallah.



Yes, I can catch most of the main Arabic channels but I don't watch much TV actually. Very rarely and when I do it is mostly sport which I use Al-Jazeera's excellent sports channels for. But I do watch the news occasionally but I mostly read my news from the internet. You know the usual sources. Occasional when there is a political debate or a major conflict I also try to follow the news and debates. For instance I watched the latest speech of Nasrallah, LOL.

Yes, I know about the situation and you know what I am quite tired of the conflict and mostly blame Fatah, Israel but also many Arab and Muslim states nearby. It really has been a mess since 1947. I have seen with my own eyes from the GCC to here in Europe how that conflicts has destroyed whole families and uprooted them. Many of the Palestinian children here in Denmark suffer from problems due to that. Similar to the Somali community here. Let's hope for some changes. But we have been saying this for years. I mean the conflict is older than my father and probably your too. So it has been going on for a while. Sadly I fear that it will continue for years to come. The region is in a very difficult/dangerous situation right now.

The two Turkish trolls still struggling to get attention after being humiliated by several users, even not only Arabs once again. A funny and desperate bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I can catch most of the main Arabic channels but I don't watch much TV actually. Very rarely and when I do it is mostly sport which I use Al-Jazeera's excellent sports channels for. But I do watch the news occasionally but I mostly read my news from the internet. You know the usual sources. Occasional when there is a political debate or a major conflict I also try to follow the news and debates. For instance I watched the latest speech of Nasrallah, LOL.
> 
> Yes, I know about the situation and you know what I am quite tired of the conflict and mostly blame Fatah, Israel but also many Arab and Muslim states nearby. It really has been a mess since 1947. I have seen with my own eyes from the GCC to here in Europe how that conflicts has destroyed whole families and uprooted them. Many of the Palestinian children here in Denmark suffer from problems due to that. Similar to the Somali community here. Let's hope for some changes. But we have been saying this for years. I mean the conflict is older than my father and probably your too. So it has been going on for a while. Sadly I fear that it will continue for years to come. The region is in a very difficult/dangerous situation right now.
> 
> The two Turkish trolls still struggling to get attention after being humiliated by several users, even not Arab once again. Funny bunch.



Hopefully inshallah things get better and we need to work for it too. 

Nasrallah speech? LOL, the guy is articulate and I love when he warns Israel from attacking Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Hopefully inshallah things get better and we need to work for it too.
> 
> Nasrallah speech? LOL, the guy is articulate and I love when he warns Israel from attacking Lebanon.



Actually it was by a complete accident. I was switching channels and then I saw his face and wanted to hear what he was rambling about. I did agree with some of his speech though but everyone can make speeches where you can agree on some part of it. The actions matter the most though. I did agree with him when he referred to you know what (ISIS) and their bunch as a danger to Islam and the region. But we discussed this before, I believe.

Do you still live at home and if not do you then have Arabic TV at your place? To keep track of the old world? Hamas TV probably. Don't disappoint me.

I mean how is the Arab-American community of Michigan in general? Is it closely knitted? I imagine so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ايران الان غير ايران زمان امريكا و ايران بيتفاهمو فى كل شى و قريب ممكن تلاقى علاقة ايران بالغرب زى قبل الثورة الايرانية



الله عالم ي اخي لأكن هما ضد اسرايل و.امحصرين عشان علاقة اسرايل و امريكية...عل اقل يعني الجيش تبعهم بشتغل ضد الهماجية فل منطقة

يارت كل الدول العرب هيك كمان



al-Hasani said:


> Actually it was by a complete accident. I was switching channels and then I saw his face and wanted to hear what he was rambling about. I did agree with some of his speech though but everything can make good speeches. The actions matter the most. I did agree when he referred to you know what (ISIS) and their bunch as a danger to Islam and the region. But he discussed this I believe before.
> 
> Do you still live at home and if not do you then have Arabic TV at your place? To keep track of the old world? Hamas TV probably. Don't disappoint me.



He does make good arguments and I respect him as a person as he plays a difficult role, remember Hezbollah first supported dialogue with opposition but they've been getting hordes of cash from Iran and they can't deny any favors Iran wants from it. However, hopefully we resolve our differences and Hezbollah still functions to protect Lebanon from Israel and eventually to secure disputed resources(natural gas) in the Mediterranean which Israel wishes to hog. 

Yes I live home, I personally don't watch much tv at all I don't like popular media. 

I prefer youtube when I want to watch some things 

For media social media is a lot better, we don't have time to have fun anymore really. It's all about studying and working.


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> The two Turkish trolls still struggling to get attention after being humiliated by several users, even not only Arabs once again. A funny and desperate bunch.



You are living in your own world again with your lies. People were just sharing food until you started saying "this food is Arabic" .. "this food is not Turkish" and your usual jibberish about false history. Why can't you just take it easy. It is just food. You are approaching everything like it is a desert clan fight.


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> You are living in your own world again with your lies. People were just sharing food until you started saying "this food is Arabic" .. "this food is not Turkish" and your usual jibberish about false history. Why can't you just take it easy. It is just food. You are approaching everything like it is a desert clan fight.



Just stop.


----------



## al-Hasani

@atatwolf

You are famous for being one of the biggest trolls on this forum. You are trolling every single thread nearly when not being banned. Just ask the majority of Arab, Chinese, Iranian, European etc. members. They all know your trolling games. Your ignorance, nonsense and constant attempts of trying to start discussions about your small country everywhere is extremely tiring. You are getting ridiculed on a daily basis. You suffer from delusion. Google that. Just in this thread alone 5-6 users have ridiculed you and we have all countered your false claims and ignorance. I have sticked to facts throughout the whole debate. You are the one that has a problem with facts hence why you only amount to trolling.

Yes, I will target any troll and enemy of my people that is spreading lies around here in our section. As was done not only by me but non-Arabs here (Chinese) and other users. So get used to it if you come here to troll again. Now get lost. Nobody here is interested in your nonsense and ignorance.

@Hazzy997

بالرغم من الاختلافات لا توجد حاجة لنعطي لأعدائنا وللذين يكرهوننا فرصة لتشويه سمعتنا.

Just in general.

Yes, I agree. However not with the actions of Hezbollah in Syria but you know this already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

@al-Hasani

Haha, enemy of your people because I talk about food. I won't address all your lies again since I respect Arabs like Hazzy. Most Turks don't even take you serious. Just like me. I will leave it at that. I advice my Turkish friend not to get his hand dirty with your lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@atatwolf



You were trolling. Not taking about food. Besides I have seen enough of anti-Arab posts from your side so I believe it is better to STFU in your case and stop the playacting. Besides you were the one that was ridiculed by 3 Chinese users, me and 1-2 other users. Once again you did not even provide one single source and you were bullshitting as always while all the several users that countered you, including me, used plenty of sources and sticked to facts. You did not like that and started to cry.

Your likes are not needed here so as I said stick to your matters, such as that tungri or whatever dude that you often talk about and your imaginary unions between some 2-3 countries that nobody has heard about. We are not interested in them hence we do not troll your section although it would take a few minutes to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> Your likes are not needed here so as I said stick to your matters, such as that tungri or whatever dude that you often talk about and your imaginary unions between some 2-3 countries that nobody has heard about.



  

I actually let out a laugh when I read this line. Think I may have woken up my cousin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> You are famous for being one of the biggest trolls on this forum. You are trolling every single thread nearly when not being banned. Just ask the majority of Arab, Chinese, Iranian, European etc. members. They all know your trolling games. Your ignorance, nonsense and constant attempts of trying to start discussions about your small country everywhere is extremely tiring. You are getting ridiculed on a daily basis. You suffer from delusion. Google that. Just in this thread alone 5-6 users have ridiculed you and we have all countered your false claims and ignorance. I have sticked to facts throughout the whole debate. You are the one that has a problem with facts hence why you only amount to trolling.
> 
> Yes, I will target any troll and enemy of my people that is spreading lies around here in our section. As was done not only by me but non-Arabs here (Chinese) and other users. So get used to it if you come here to troll again. Now get lost. Nobody here is interested in your nonsense and ignorance.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> بالرغم من الاختلافات لا توجد حاجة لنعطي لأعدائنا وللذين يكرهوننا فرصة لتشويه سمعتنا.
> 
> Just in general.
> 
> Yes, I agree. However not with the actions of Hezbollah in Syria but you know this already.



The reason why I started arguing with you in the beggining is because you ridicule other peoples countries example "your small country" and expect not be attacked by other people from that "small country". Guess what that small country is building its own tanks, airplanes, armoured vehicles, radars, and naval vessels now look at your self in the mirror and think about your own small country of only 28 million who are mostly lazy and obese. (I would post sources but i am not allowed to yet) Yes, I will target any troll and enemy of my people that is spreading lies around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> 
> 
> You were trolling. Not taking about food. Besides I have seen enough of anti-Arab posts from your side so I believe it is better to STFU in your case and stop the playacting. Besides you were the one that was ridiculed by 3 Chinese users, me and 1-2 others. Once again you did not provide on single source and you were bullshitting as always while all the several users that countered you, including me, used plenty of sources and sticked to facts. You did not like that and started to cry.


Who cares about what Chinese are saying? Are they referee or something? I also don't get why you need to keep making up lies. Now you are saying I'm anti-Arab poster because I posted about food? It is really waste of time but I have to straighten out your lies. Sorry @Hazzy997 It is just absolutely hilarious how you can overreact because of food. Hahaha.



Truth Seeking Missile said:


> The reason why I started arguing with you in the beggining is because you ridicule other peoples countries example "your small country" and expect not be attacked by other people from that "small country". Guess what that small country is building its own tanks, airplanes, armoured vehicles, radars, and naval vessels now look at your self in the mirror and think about your own small country of only 28 million who are mostly lazy and obese. (I would post sources but i am not allowed to yet) Yes, I will target any troll and enemy of my people that is spreading lies around.



Don't take it personal and don't think all Arabs are like that. Al-hasani is known liar and dishonest person. He turned innocent chat into a food war and now is busy with making other lies that we are anti-Arab. Just don't make your hands dirty with him.


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> We are not interested in them hence we do not troll your section although it would take a few minutes to do so.


Atatwolf is trolling and he should stop it your right but, why do you come up with this?
What do you mean by you could troll our section in a few minutes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Atatwolf is trolling and he should stop it your right but, why do you come up with this?
> What do you mean by you could troll our section in a few minutes?



Bu adam resmen turkler saldiriyor. Ermenilerden daha kotu.


----------



## xenon54 out

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Bu adam resmen turkler saldiriyor. Ermenilerden daha kotu.


You and @atatwolf should really stop with this, i have read the whole conversation its useless we have allready enough flamewars in forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

atatwolf said:


> Who cares about what Chinese are saying? Are they referee or something? I also don't get why you need to keep making up lies. Now you are saying I'm anti-Arab poster because I posted about food? It is really waste of time but I have to straighten out your lies. Sorry @Hazzy997 It is just absolutely hilarious how you can overreact because of food. Hahaha.



Don't lie. Everyone knows you as a giant troll on this forum. Hence why you are banned every second week or so. You have made plenty of anti-Arab posts in the past where not even Arabs participated so stop the comedy. A quick search on this forum by any user could confirm this.

No, you were trolling and you know what I am talking about so stop the playacting. What I wrote in my latest post is all correct and that's what happened. Anybody can read the discussion. No, it just shows that 5-6 users are agreeing on you bullshitting and all provided sources to show that unlike you. So you are the one that has a problem with explaining yourself.



xenon54 said:


> Atatwolf is trolling and he should stop it your right but, why do you come up with this?
> What do you mean by you could troll our section in a few minutes?



Because that's all he talks about hence several users are making fun of this.

This means that if I wanted I could engage in serious trolling in the Turkish section. Maybe that's the only option if he and his likes don't stop. If he had an Arab moderator he would not have lasted for more than 5-10 minutes. So that's his luck.

@Truth Seeking Missile

Tiny compared to the Arab world. Good for you that the West and NATO has helped you. GCC's economy alone though is nearly twice as big as yours and each year our non-natural resources sector is growing at a rapid speed. Anyway all the best of luck to you. I am only answering in the same fashion as the one who started that kind of remarks, everybody can see it and that's what started the debate, and because he is a well-known serial troll and user that has made plenty of anti-Arab posts in the past.

If this was another user the reaction would have been different. Do you understand this? If not, then it's not my problem. Since you obviously defend him and take his side you appear similar to him thus you get similar reactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

@xenon54 replying on this thread, c

Currently this is my fav Turkish food, though the vegetarian version, you should really try but you probably have already

Çiğköftem Türkiye'nin Dünyaya açılan kapısı

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

@al-Hasani

What you wrote doesn't even connect to what I'm saying. You just blurt our random statements. Not addressing the core issues how this all started which was food. It is just food, take it easy and don't bring up irrelevant topics. Repeating the same thing 10 times doesn't make it true. Haha. Anyway, probably it will fall on deaf ears again. At least I tried.

Good night to everybody.


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> @xenon54 replying on this thread, c
> 
> Currently this is my fav Turkish food, though the vegetarian version, you should really try but you probably have already
> 
> Çiğköftem Türkiye'nin Dünyaya açılan kapısı



I actually didnt want to since i know that im maybe not welcome by some users here but my country is beeing bashed because of some of my countrymen.

And yes i love Cigköfte but its really spicy and makes a really uncomfortable session afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> You and @atatwolf should really stop with this, i have read the whole conversation its useless we have allready enough flamewars in forum.



It is pointless, let's stay in topic ....this an related to Arabic affairs, culture, foods, etc.....

Non Arabs are welcome but they need to stay on topic. Thank you.


----------



## Hakan

Cig Kote is actually arab but it tastes really good.


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> I actually didnt want to since i know that im maybe not welcome by some users here but my country is beeing bashed because of some of my countrymen.
> 
> And yes i love Cigköfte but its really spicy and makes a really uncomfortable session afterwards.


He is just one person. Take it easy. If he can't take criticism about food. It is his own personal problems. He is the only Arab here who makes a problem. Don't take it out of context. He is also known for causing problems with Iranians and others.


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> I actually let out a laugh when I read this line. Think I may have woken up my cousin.



You are welcome. Sorry, what am I supposed to do? We all know him here. He gives a enormous bad picture of the Turks here. A serial troll that is banned every second week. Just read the debate. I mean what more can one say?

The worst thing is that he is acting all innocent and like 6-7 users that countered him here are all wrong. And the "lies" part is marvelous when we have just sticked to facts something he could not do at no point. I mean.

Can't he find another thread to troll? 140-150 replies where written where people from all countries participated (Iran, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.) without any problems whatsoever until the serial troll arrived.Trying to somehow include Turkey when that was never talked about while trolling.

Imagine if I visited the Iranian chit-chat thread or Turkish chit-chat thread all the time and started talking about Arab, Semitic etc. history and what not. You know what I mean. Not only that but by trolling in the process. After being countered by 6-7 users I would act all innocent and claim that all the others are wrong.

As I said delusion. He is the same guy that is bragging about his, probably imaginary, conquests of Iranian women or what not. Seen it before. How do you tolerate him on your section must be a wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> He is just one person. Take it easy. If he can't take criticism about food. It is his own personal problems. He is the only Arab here who makes a problem. Don't take it out of context. He is also known for causing problems with Iranians and others.



Enough personal attacks. Put it aside, I already got him to and you kept going on and on.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Don't lie. Everyone knows you as a giant troll on this forum. Hence why you are banned every second week or so. You have made plenty of anti-Arab posts in the past where not even Arabs participated so stop the comedy. A quick search on this forum by any user could confirm this.
> 
> No, you were trolling and you know what I am talking about so stop the playacting. What I wrote in my latest post is all correct and that's what happened. Anybody can read the discussion. No, it just shows that 5-6 users are agreeing on you bullshitting and all provided sources to show that unlike you. So you are the one that has a problem with explaining yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's all he talks about hence several users are making fun of this.
> 
> This means that if I wanted I could engage in serious trolling in the Turkish section. Maybe that's the only option if he and his likes don't stop. If he had an Arab moderator he would not have lasted for more than 5-10 minutes. So that's his luck.
> 
> @Truth Seeking Missile
> 
> Tiny compared to the Arab world. Good for you that the West and NATO has helped you. GCC's economy alone though is nearly twice as big as yours and each year our non-natural resources sector is growing at a rapid speed. Anyway all the best of luck to you. I am only answering in the same fashion as the one who started that kind of remarks, everybody can see it and that's what started the debate, and because he is a well-known serial troll and user that has made plenty of anti-Arab posts in the past.
> 
> If this was another user the reaction would have been different. Do you understand this? If not, then it's not my problem. Since you obviously defend him and take his side you appear similar to him thus you get similar reactions.



Again typical 3rd category arab (See my previous post if you want the definition) always dividing people. Why are you comparing your self to tiny turkey if your so great. Compare yourself to france, germany, britain, usa, china. Thats what we turks do. We may not be big right now but we are moving towards that goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> He is just one person. Take it easy. If he can't take criticism about food. It is his own personal problems. He is the only Arab here who makes a problem. Don't take it out of context.


Look buddy i dont know if your doing this intentionally or not but you started the conversation with something like ''Turks have other ingredients in kuskus than Arabs because they dont have these in desert''.

Now imagine an Arab would say something similar in our section, how would you react?
I dont know about you but i think thats not really the best way to start a conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Everyone say amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Again typical 3rd category arab (See my previous post if you want the definition) always dividing people. Why are you comparing your self to tiny turkey if your so great. Compare yourself to france, germany, britain, usa, china. Thats what we turks do. We may not be big right now but we are moving towards that goal.



Nobody has compared the Arab world with Turkey. Are you kidding? I am not the one visiting the Turkish section and trolling while looking for attention. Get off your high horse. It's the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> I actually didnt want to since i know that im maybe not welcome by some users here but my country is beeing bashed because of some of my countrymen.
> 
> And yes i love Cigköfte but its really spicy and makes a really uncomfortable session afterwards.






xenon54 said:


> Look buddy i dont know if your doing this intentionally or not but you started the conversation with something like ''Turks have other ingredients in kuskus than Arabs because they dont have these in desert''.
> 
> Now imagine an Arab would say something similar in our section, how would you react?
> I dont know about you but i think thats not really the best way to start a conversation.


yeah that is exactly how it started and the al hasani attacked turks so i jumped in.


----------



## al-Hasani

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> yeah that is exactly how it started and the al hasani attacked turks so i jumped in.



Where have I attacked any Turks? Why don't you just find another section? Do you see the name of this section? We are not interested. I am not anymore. Tired of this debate. Take your serial troll in your hand and find another thread where they want to hear about your nonsense and false claims that were countered by sources by 6-7 users all of different backgrounds (Arab world, China, Iran). How hard is it? We don't need your help. We saw it here in this thread where you have taken the side of a well-known and serial troll and anti-Arab. You are starting to get on my nerves.

@Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain @ChineseTiger1986 can confirm all this since they participated in the debate more or less since you unfortunately entered this section. They can also confirm the fact about you being a serial troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> yeah that is exactly how it started and the al hasani attacked turks so i jumped in.


And this is the reason why you should stop with this useless discussion.
It obviously offended Arab members.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Put it aside habibi, there are always small elements that try to put us up against each other, often these elements could be false flaggers and in real world examples usually Americans and Israelis.....

They don't want us developing any comfort together they want us to be strange from each other. 

Whenever there are good developments in the Muslim world small elements come to ruin it and these are what Israelis want.

Lets both shake hands and put an end to this.


----------



## SinaG

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome. Sorry, what am I supposed to do? We all know him here. He gives a enormous bad picture of the Turks here. A serial troll that is banned every second week. Just read the debate. I mean what more can one say?
> 
> The worst thing is that he is acting all innocent and like 6-7 users that countered him here are all wrong. And the "lies" part is marvelous when we have just sticked to facts something he could not do at no point. I mean.
> 
> Can't he find another thread to troll? 140-150 replies where written where people from all countries participated (Iran, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc.) without any problems whatsoever until the serial troll arrived.Trying to somehow include Turkey when that was never talked about while trolling.
> 
> Imagine if I visited the Iranian chit-chat thread or Turkish chit-chat thread all the time and started talking about Arab, Semitic etc. history and what not. You know what I mean. Not only that but by trolling in the process. After being countered by 6-7 users I would act all innocent and claim that all the others are wrong.
> 
> As I said delusion. He is the same guy that is bragging about his, probably imaginary, conquests of Iranian women or what not. Seen it before. How do you tolerate him on your section must be a wonder.



I haven't seen his posts about his erotic conquests, but him saying it wouldn't surprise me. To be honest we have a problem in Iranian section where extremist Turks and extremist Iranics insult each other. Atatwolf feeds off of that negative energy in order to troll.

He was doing this same trolling in the Iranian thread, pretending to be all innocent while giving subliminal insults. Luckily Serpentine thread-banned him from the Iranian chill thread. I suggest you take it up with mods to thread-ban him from here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Look buddy i dont know if your doing this intentionally or not but you started the conversation with something like ''Turks have other ingredients in kuskus than Arabs because they dont have these in desert''.
> 
> Now imagine an Arab would say something similar in our section, how would you react?
> I dont know about you but i think thats not really the best way to start a conversation.


It was not exactly like that but I did say Turks used other ingredients. Only later I said those can't be found in the desert.

Although I might have said it differently. This is not a reason to attack Turks. It just started about food and the topic went another direction because of his lies.

He takes the topic too seriously. It is just food. No need to make more of it.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Tiny compared to the Arab world.





al-Hasani said:


> Nobody has compared the Arab world with Turkey. Are you kidding? I am not the one visiting the Turkish section and trolling while looking for attention. Get off your high horse. It's the other way around.


Yes you did compare your self to turkey


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Put it aside habibi, there are always small elements that try to put us up against each other, often these elements could be false flaggers and in real world examples usually Americans and Israelis.....
> 
> They don't want us developing any comfort together they want us to be strange from each other.
> 
> Whenever there are good developments in the Muslim world small elements come to ruin it and these are what Israelis want.
> 
> Lets both shake hands and put an end to this.



I suggest you should read that serial trolls posts or better see his user history and that in connection to Arabs. I will explain more tomorrow in Arabic. He also claims to be a Muslim but constantly talks about some pagan Central Asian God. Not worth it. Remember the other trolls that have now been perma-banned that I warned you and others about?

We will not have respect for people who abuse our hospitality with the sole intention to troll. You know what started this debate and you also know that it was deliberate since such idiotic and ignorant claims is his trade mark to start a debate so he can include Turkey etc. The usual soap opera. Just ask among Iranians, other Arab users, Chinese etc. They will give you the exact same answer.
We don't troll the Turkish section and whenever we have been there we have always been respectful even when we had discussions. That kalb will not learn it so we need to tell him the hard way. If there was an Arab moderator he would get banned or at least banned from this thread so nobody would listen to his crap.

@Truth Seeking Missile

In terms of geography. That was all. Your troll friend was the one who started making ignorant and false comparisons. When countered with facts by me he started to cry and you joined. Letter you were countered by Chinese and other users that also posted sources to refute your lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> I suggest you should read that serial trolls posts or better see his user history and that in connection to Arabs. I will explain more tomorrow in Arabic. He also claims to be a Muslim but constantly talks about some pagan Central Asian God. Not worth it. Remember the other trolls that have now been perma-banned that I warned you and others about?
> 
> We will not have respect for people who abuse our hospitality with the sole intention to troll. You know what started this debate and you also know that it was deliberate since such idiotic and ignorant claims is his trade mark to start a debate so he can include Turkey etc. The usual soap opera. Just ask among Iranians, other Arab users, Chinese etc. They will give you the exact same answer.
> We don't troll the Turkish section and whenever we have been there we have always been respectful even when we had discussions. That kalb will not learn it so we need to tell him the hard way. If there was an Arab moderator he would get banned or at least banned from this thread so nobody would listen to his crap.
> 
> @Truth Seeking Missile
> 
> In terms of geography. That was all. Your troll friend was the one who started making ignorant and false comparisons.


So you did compare the arab world to turkey.. thank you for being honest but you forgot economy also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SinaG said:


> I haven't seen his posts about his erotic conquests, but him saying it wouldn't surprise me. To be honest we have a problem in Iranian section where extremist Turks and extremist Iranics insult each other. Atatwolf feeds off of that negative energy in order to troll.
> 
> He was doing this same trolling in the Iranian thread, pretending to be all innocent while giving subliminal insults. Luckily Serpentine thread-banned him from the Iranian chill thread. I suggest you take it up with mods to thread-ban him from here as well.



Well, just search "Atatwolf + Iranian women" on this forum and you will find plenty of material.

That's exactly the problem. That's what pisses me off. Him acting all innocent. It's pathetic. At least when we Arabs and Iranians had heated debates, it has cooled down now and been the case in the last few weeks, we never made a secret of that being the case. At least be a man and admit that your sole intention was/is to troll. If he was some new user that never had a history of insulting Arabs, trolling constantly, getting banned every 2 week, trolling Iranians, Chinese, Arabs, Europeans etc. this might have been different.

When we get, if we ever get an Arab moderator again, he should perms-ban him immediately as well. I will at least notify him about doing so.



Truth Seeking Missile said:


> View attachment 16397
> 
> So you did compare the arab world to turkey.. thank you for being honest but you forgot economy also.



Are you drunk? Because your troll friend started it. Yes, I quickly mentioned the economy. The GCC alone has 2 times the economy of your country. Let alone the whole Arab world. So let us just drop it. Nobody is comparing themselves to you or anybody else in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> View attachment 16397
> 
> So you did compare the arab world to turkey.. thank you for being honest but you forgot economy also.



We aren't foolish to attack or compare our countries at they worst times brother, look at Palestine, we face a brutal occupation. So I am naturally someone who promotes unity and humans naturally have emotions so these reactions are normal. No need to stay upset. 

Just keep wolf calm and quiet and I do my part with Hasani and we get back on topic.


----------



## atatwolf

@al-Hasani

You keep going on don't you? @Hazzy997 it is not me, you see?

Al-hasani, can you please quote me when I made anti-Arab post? I can quote you when you used the word "Kazakh" as insult against Iranians.

You also made countless racist comments against Turks and Iranians. I can quote that too. I never made racist comments. It is just one of your many lies that other people also experienced from you.

You just keep repeating the same lines over and over. It is really fun to watch such a schitzophrenic person trying to make a point. THAT is what I enjoy. You made an innocent food conversation into this. Congratulations.


----------



## al-Hasani

Just pray that this section never gets an Arab moderator. He would perms-ban you in this case just like the Iranian moderator did. What a surprise.

It is more probable that you will get banned in a few days again anyway.

Go worship your Tungri or whatever it is Central Asian God. Maybe that will keep you quite.

@Hazzy997 I forgot to tell you that he is a Zionist as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Truth Seeking Missile @atatwolf after reading the whole conversation, you two are wrong and should stop it now.

Espacially atatwolf, you should maybe thing about your formulation, to be honest i wouldnt react different than Al hasani or others if an Arab would talk like that in our section.

After all you started this flamewar and should end it now, before the whole forum become anti Turkish.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Just pray that this section never gets an Arab moderator. He would perms-ban you in this case just like the Iranian moderator did. What a surprise.
> 
> It is more probable that you will get banned in a few days again anyway.
> 
> Go worship your Tungri or whatever it is Central Asian God. Maybe that will keep you quite.



Let's end it Hasani, on a serious note...let's discuss our Arabic nations. I want us to all get together and discuss our regional situation.


----------



## Wholegrain

@al-Hasani

Go to GHQ to complain to the Mods. Make sure you mention WebMaster. I believe Atatwolf is also false flagging as well, he lives in the Netherlands. I already complained about him there.

https://defence.pk/forums/general-headquarters.170/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> @Truth Seeking Missile @atatwolf after reading the whole conversation, you two are wrong and should stop it now.
> 
> Espacially atatwolf, you should maybe thing about your formulation, to be honest i wouldnt react different than Al hasani or others if an Arab would talk like that in our section.
> 
> After all you started this flamewar and should end it now, before the whole forum become anti Turkish.


Although I disagree, I didn't make any insults to Arabs. I agree we should stop here.

Al-hasani made many anti-Turkish statements before I even typed in arab thread so it couldnt be me why he is anti-Turkish or anti-Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Wholegrain said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Go to GHQ to complain to the Mods. Make sure you mention WebMaster. I believe Atatwolf is also false flagging as well, he lives in the Netherlands. I already complained about him there.
> 
> https://defence.pk/forums/general-headquarters.170/



Thanks for that one mate.

Not going to waste my time with him anymore though. I don't want to continue this petty debate that he started. Not for the first time mind you, he does it all the time as you already know and most Chinese, Iranian, European, Arab etc. users. I frankly consider him as nothing more than an uneducated kid and serial troll that bullshits most of the time.
Nor should we start any major Arab-Turkish flame war because of one troll when there has been close to no problems between Arab and Turkish users. When we Arab users visited the Turkish section we never trolled and never made any hidden remarks to create a troll war and provoke the others. We don't call them Mongols, Central Asian barbarians with no history etc. or whatever some idiotic trolls call them to deliberately start a fight. But he insists and then claims innocence. That's the most annoying part. Lastly I have spent far too much time on this idiotic debate. I seriously have to learn to ignore trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Although I disagree, I didn't make any insults to Arabs. I agree we should stop here.


Thanks, and please be more calm in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ي شباب العرب...كيف شافين مستقبلنا فل علام العربي؟ و لا قضية فلسطين؟ 

بدي احكي انو منا اسمع خبر عن جيوش العربية بنسطش عشان جيوش العربية مش امنظمين لا يدفعو عن بعض هما امنظمين لا يحطو الشعب في مكانهوم

شو رأيكم فل موضوع؟ بجد احنا ضعف فل عقل ول قوة و سلاحنا المفروض يكون ضد اسرايل و أمريكية 

@Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Frogman @Hadbani @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Let's end it Hasani, on a serious note...let's discuss our Arabic nations. I want us to all get together and discuss our regional situation.



Us all together will lead to bigger 'trolling' then Atatwolf joining the scene as long as you know that there are Safavids like me.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Well, just search "Atatwolf + Iranian women" on this forum and you will find plenty of material.
> 
> That's exactly the problem. That's what pisses me off. Him acting all innocent. It's pathetic. At least when we Arabs and Iranians had heated debates, it has cooled down now and been the case in the last few weeks, we never made a secret of that being the case. At least be a man and admit that your sole intention was/is to troll. If he was some new user that never had a history of insulting Arabs, trolling constantly, getting banned every 2 week, trolling Iranians, Chinese, Arabs, Europeans etc. this might have been different.
> 
> When we get, if we ever get an Arab moderator again, he should perms-ban him immediately as well. I will at least notify him about doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you drunk? Because your troll friend started it. Yes, I quickly mentioned the economy. The GCC alone has 2 times the economy of your country. Let alone the whole Arab world. So let us just drop it. Nobody is comparing themselves to you or anybody else in the region.



Are you drunk? Turkey alone has at least 3 times food, steal, and defense products than the economy of your country. Let alone the whole Turkic world. So let us just drop it. Nobody is comparing themselves to you or anybody else in the region.

After this one im done guys in any chill thread, coffee house, what ever you wanna call them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ي شباب العرب...كيف شافين مستقبلنا فل علام العربي؟ و لا قضية فلسطين؟
> 
> بدي احكي انو منا اسمع خبر عن جيوش العربية بنسطش عشان جيوش العربية مش امنظمين لا يدفعو عن بعض هما امنظمين لا يحطو الشعب في مكانهوم
> 
> شو رأيكم فل موضوع؟ بجد احنا ضعف فل عقل ول قوة و سلاحنا المفروض يكون ضد اسرايل و أمريكية
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Frogman @Hadbani @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI .....



Will make a long detailed reply tomorrow. I want you to read some articles first. Arabic ones of course. No, they are independent articles with no affiliation to any Arabic TV outlet etc. Nor any religious party or organization. Just intellectuals. Some living abroad.

Also we must be realistic and solve the problems of the region and in every separate country before having such big thoughts and plans. It's great to think big and be positive but USA is the sole superpower of the world and will be for quite some time. Necessarily being anti-American is neither the best idea as of now. A balanced policy is the way forward. For instance the biggest trading partner by far of the GCC is China. Many other Arab countries are cooperating with China etc. Another big partner is India. It's all about having as many friends as possible and playing your cards rightly. No separate country in the ME can become a global superpower. At most a regional. Unless the Arab world merges into some federal states but that is unlikely to happen anytime soon if ever. So.

Science, technology, maths, engineering, mutual cooperation etc. is the solution and way forward if you ask me. Also the sectarianism needs to be dealt with somehow. No reason for Iraqis killing each other, Yemenis and others. Whether it is religious, political, ethnic or regional sectarianism. All are equally as bad.



Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Are you drunk? Turkey alone has at least 3 times food, steal, and defense products than the economy of your country. Let alone the whole Turkic world. So let us just drop it. Nobody is comparing themselves to you or anybody else in the region.
> 
> After this one im done guys in any chill thread, coffee house, what ever you wanna call them.



Thanks for writing nonsense and copying my correct reply because you can't take the fact that the GCC alone, let alone the WHOLE Arab world, has an economy that is nearly 2 times bigger than yours and which is rapidly growing and by each year being less reliant on natural resources. Well, you proclaimed that you had posted your last post 2 hours ago. You somehow did not fulfill that wish neither do I think that you will do it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Alright good to know Hasani, we'll all discuss it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

GCC only consumes.

That’s all that you need to know to end this discussion.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Alright good to know Hasani, we'll all discuss it tomorrow.



But before I hit the bed you might just write your thoughts. I don't think that we are that apart from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> GCC only consumes.
> 
> That’s all that you need to know to end this discussion.



You're really fascinating, you first tell me your presence is why we can't get along than proceed to cause fitnah right away making provocative statements. Get out of this thread if you're going to be stupid like that. 

Only a Jew would come here and deliberately attempt to create divide right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> GCC only consumes.
> 
> That’s all that you need to know to end this discussion.



You will be up for a surprise very soon. And that's not even correct anyway. Not in the case of KSA. But we have had that discussion a few times where I and several other users, not even Arabs or from the area, refuted your claim.

You know about the realities of this region and its politics in the past 100 years and that the ME is not what it once was. So everything takes a long time and is not done overnight. You should know this more than anyone else being an Iraqi and Turkmen.
We know about all the problems and also know what should be done to face them and correct them. That's all that matters and most importantly making the right steps to solve them. That's what KSA has been doing for the past 10 years and the effects have already been very clear and will be even more so every year from now on.

I am sure that most ME countries will grow in the future and instead of creating division we should cooperate. At least the Arab countries. Even the non-Arab too. If we look past the silly discussions. Money is king in our society today and the age of invasions has long ended as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> But before I hit the bed you might just write your thoughts. I don't think that we are that apart from each other.



I will soon, it's going to be long but I will divide it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> You're really fascinating, you first tell me your presence is why we can't get along than proceed to cause fitnah right away making provocative statements. Get out of this thread if you're going to be stupid like that.
> 
> Only a Jew would come here and deliberately attempt to create divide right away.



I don’t feel like reading stories of bullshit by people speaking in the name of 1 large Arab state ( playing Pan Arabist ) whilst on another occasion having a complete different ideology, state nationalism. Not accepted.

They cannot even produce toilet paper on their own if not for some foreigners setting up that factory.

Rergarding Jews I prefer not saying such things, this shows backwardness and opens a door for other racism/discrimination.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> I don’t feel like reading stories of bullshit by people speaking in the name of 1 large Arab state ( playing Pan Arabist ) whilst on another occasion having a complete different ideology, state nationalism. Not accepted.
> 
> They cannot even produce toilet paper on their own if not for some foreigners setting up that factory.
> 
> Rergarding Jews I prefer not saying such things, this shows backwardness and opens a door for other racism/discrimination.





We are not talking about one state but mutual cooperation.

KSA is more independent and self-sufficient than Iraq will be for a long, long time. Don't make me laugh. Do you see anyone making dumb comments about Iraq despite them easily having material for trolling for 1 straight year?

Yet, you are deliberately provoking. Already one contradiction there.

Nobody forces you to take part in this discussion if you are only spreading negativity and making nonsense claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> You will be up for a surprise very soon. And that's not even correct anyway. Not in the case of KSA. But we have had that discussion a few times where I and several other users, not even Arabs or from the area, refuted your claim.
> 
> You know about the realities of this region and its politics in the past 100 years and that the ME is not what it once was. So everything takes a long time and is not done overnight. You should know this more than anyone else being an Iraqi and Turkmen.
> We know about all the problems and also know what should be done to face them and correct them. That's all that matters and most importantly making the right steps to solve them. That's what KSA has been doing for the past 10 years and the effects have already been very clear and will be even more so every year from now on.
> 
> I am sure that most ME countries will grow in the future and instead of creating division we should cooperate. At least the Arab countries. Even the non-Arab too. If we look past the silly discussions. Money is king in our society today and the age of invasions has long ended as well.



Quit the supremacism, Turkey is ahead of all Arab states combined in case of industry, simply accept it it’s the truth.

UAE’s industry is nothing, brings some foreigners to build and design stuff, the entire state runs on foreigners. Kick them out and the state collapses.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> I don’t feel like reading stories of bullshit by people speaking in the name of 1 large Arab state ( playing Pan Arabist ) whilst on another occasion having a complete different ideology, state nationalism. Not accepted.
> 
> They cannot even produce toilet paper on their own if not for some foreigners setting up that factory.
> 
> Rergarding Jews I prefer not saying such things, this shows backwardness and opens a door for other racism/discrimination.



What Arab state? Do you even know how to read Arabic? LOL

That's not what we were discussing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> Quit the supremacism, Turkey is ahead of all Arab states combined in case of industry, simply accept it it’s the truth.
> 
> UAE’s industry is nothing, brings some foreigners to build and design stuff, the entire state runs on foreigners. Kick them out and the state collapses.



Nothing to do with supremacism. What are you talking about? Who started to mention anything about the military sector? That's one tiny part of an economy. Besides Turkey is a NATO member and have been that since the end of WW2 nearly. They have been getting European help for decades while that could never be given to any Arab state for political reasons. So no wonder that they are ahead. It would be pathetic if they were not. But this is slowly changing which is positive. The economy is already very big and growing rapidly in the case of GCC and some other Arab states as well.

Besides the military sector is once again a small part of the economy. Also that's why being blessed with enormous natural resources is sometimes a curse rather than a blessing. It forces you to take the easy way out. But once again that approach is changing and we have seen signs of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> We are not talking about one state but mutual cooperation.
> 
> *KSA is more independent and self-sufficient than Iraq will be for a long, long time.* Don't make me laugh. Do you see anyone making dumb comments about Iraq despite them easily having material for trolling for 1 straight year?
> 
> Yet, you are deliberately provoking. Already one contradiction there.
> 
> Nobody forces you to take part in this discussion if you are only spreading negativity and making nonsense claims.











Hazzy997 said:


> What Arab state? Do you even know how to read Arabic? LOL
> 
> That's not what we were discussing.



No I can’t read it.

Though, there are more Iranians then Saudis that read the Arabic script, that must mean a lot.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> No I can’t read it.
> 
> Though, there are more Iranians then Saudis that read the Arabic script, that must mean a lot.



No gif is going to change the reality of that statement. So just drop it.



What are you trying to say? Do you even know what you are writing? WTF?

@Hazzy997 

I thought the serial troll Atatwolf was enough for today. I guess not. Goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Nothing to do with supremacism. What are you talking about? Who started to mention anything about the military sector? That's one tiny part of an economy. Besides Turkey is a NATO member and have been that since the end of WW2 nearly. They have been getting European help for decades while that could never be given to any Arab state for political reasons. So no wonder that they are ahead. It would be pathetic if they were not. But this is slowly changing which is positive. The economy is already very big and growing rapidly in the case of GCC and some other Arab states as well.
> 
> Besides the military sector is once again a small part of the economy. Also that's why being blessed with enormous natural resources is sometimes a curse rather than a blessing. It forces you to take the easy way out. But once again that approach is changing and we have seen signs of this.



You have been getting American & European help for decades.


??


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> You have been getting American & European help for decades.
> 
> 
> ??



Not even in the remotely same manner. Do you even know what it means to be a NATO member for the past 70 years nearly and what that means in terms of getting European help (real one) to become more self-sufficient?

Yet in reality that partial self-sufficiency is no rival to any of the world powers at all.

Which again leads us back to the fact that no ME country will be any global power at most a regional power which 3-4 countries already are. Unless the Arab world united into one federal state although that is highly unlikely and even then it would be little probable unless improvements on many fronts took place in decades from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> No I can’t read it.
> 
> Though, there are more Iranians then Saudis that read the Arabic script, that must mean a lot.



What?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Not even in the remotely same manner. Do you even know what it means to be a NATO member for the past 70 years nearly and what that means in terms of getting European help (real one) to become more self-sufficient?


Means just as much as having that many resources & US/British support for decades, infact Iran never was NATO but in the 70’s they were more advanced then todays GCC. They were about to build 300 F16’s locally.

Now we are supposed to hear how great the GCC is yet they produce nothing, if abandoned by the US = doomed. oil was in the ground already. Your attempts to come with Iraq don’t work either, that state was ahead of all Arabs pre 1980, wars and sanctions explain the rest.




> Which again leads us back to the fact that no ME country will be any global power at most a regional power which 3-4 countries already are. Unless the Arab world united into one federal state although that is highly unlikely and even there it would be little probable unless improvements on many fronts took place in decades from now on.


Unrealistic again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nonsense. Go study the region and the accuracy of the claims that you make.

Hence I am writing unrealistic. Do you actually read what is written?

Anyway don't worry about GCC. We are doing great on most fields and improving rapidly. Each year. In fact we have the by far biggest economy of the ME region and it is rapidly growing each year. More self-sufficiency and less reliance on natural resources is also seen by each year.

My bro @Yzd Khalifa can elaborate more on that.

Goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> Nonsense. Go study the region and the accuracy of the claims that you make.
> 
> Hence I am writing unrealistic. Do you actually read what is written?
> 
> Anyway don't worry about GCC. We are doing great on most fields and improving rapidly. Each year. In fact we have the by far biggest economy of the ME region and it is rapidly growing each year. More self-sufficiency and less reliance on natural resources is also seen by each year.
> 
> My bro @@Yzd Khalifa can elaborate more on that.
> 
> Goodnight.
> .



A few smilies here and there + Safavid jokes, i’m really waiting for such elaboration.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> ي شباب العرب...كيف شافين مستقبلنا فل علام العربي؟ و لا قضية فلسطين؟
> 
> بدي احكي انو منا اسمع خبر عن جيوش العربية بنسطش عشان جيوش العربية مش امنظمين لا يدفعو عن بعض هما امنظمين لا يحطو الشعب في مكانهوم
> 
> شو رأيكم فل موضوع؟ بجد احنا ضعف فل عقل ول قوة و سلاحنا المفروض يكون ضد اسرايل و أمريكية
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Frogman @Hadbani @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI .....


رايى ان المنطقة كلها هتتغير فى المستقبل تحالفات جديدة و عدوات جديدة رايى كل واحد يشتغل فى مكانة و ان شاء اللة بكرا احسن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> A few smilies here and there + Safavid jokes, i’m really waiting for such elaboration.



Stop trolling for once. @Yzd Khalifa is a good member. He will have all the links available for you that I don't keep a track off. I can post whole economic reports and prognosis of how the situation will look like in 2030 etc. but what is the point of that when you will not read it? Same with the non-natural resources sector.

The point is that you are trying to troll and spread negative energy when this thread does not promote this. RIGHT after a pointless debate started by a pointless serial troll just has ended. Do you not remember our debate the last time over PM? It seemed that we agreed from the beginning to the end.

You can keep making fun of the GCC, ME and the Arab world. How many times have you visited the region? Also what is the point of spreading negativity?

If you think that GCC are such laughable then what the hell do you say about Iraq? The country that you are not in touch with and sometimes make ignorant/wrong statements about as seen in previous debates.
Whatever it is better stop it. Not the thread for such discussions. We don't want to turn this into the Iranian Chit Chat thread were everybody is insulting each other due to ethnic groups, religion, politics etc. and that's only people from the same country.

Make a anti-GCC, anti-Arab and anti Sunni Muslim Arab whatever thread on the ME section. I am sure a lot of trolls will enjoy it. Just keep this thread clean. I suggest deleting all pointless debates, @WebMaster and appointing an Arab moderator for this section.

There has not been any conflict between Arab users for weeks but you are encouraging trolling for no reason. Nor on this thread. We all got together in a civil manner. Maybe you want to change this?

Well, the bottom line is that the ME is moving forward and then outsiders can laugh all they want.
This region has been neglected and in a bad state for many decades if not centuries compared to its former glory. Silly divisions is not going to help change that rather the opposite. But since you live in the Netherlands then you do not care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hazzy997 said:


> ههههههههههههههههه الف
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Kafta is the best in the world no joke, I can't get enough of their Kafta and quails.



Lol i had to google what kafta is. we call it kabab in Iraq. kabab mshiesh or better known as "shish kabab" I think the word shish is of Turkish origin. we use the word in raq for iron or metal bars. hence "shish kabab" is basically cooked using a shish to hold it.


al-Hasani said:


> @Alshawi1234 Please educate some of the users here on the Arab cuisine served during the heights of the Islamic civilization and during the Islamic Golden Age when the Turks had yet reached Turkey from Central Asia. Or that served in Al-Andalus. I doubt that those users have a clue (big one) about even one single Arab countries cuisine, for instance Iraqi. Let alone Yemeni etc. So quite funny.



Well Arab cuisine is diverse even in the same countries. There are some foods in other parts of Iraq which surprisingly don't know about or haven't tried, yet alone in other countries. With each region in each country having its own cuisine. put into consideration the Turkish, Persian, Indian, and other influence. you get quite a bit of diversity


In other note. I forgot to mention one really important sweet found exclusively in Iraq, North Iraq to be specific but its pretty popular everywhere in Iraq. It's also found in parts of Iran. There are dozens of shops which make it all across Iraq as well.

it called "men ilsima" in Iraq. Its also mentioned in the Quran in surah 2
وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) *57*

The actual sweet is found on a special type of trees that usually produce it every 2-3 years. A chemical reaction turns the leaves into powder, then the powder turns into rock. The rocks are collected from one type of tree, other trees produce these rocks but they are bitter and cannot be used. These rocks are collected broken down, filtered, and boiled to make a syrup, then egg yolk and nuts are added. There are some well known shops which are known to make it, with each shop making it differently.

Note that there is similar looking sweets, but they are usually made from sugar and not men ilsima.


















Doritos11 said:


> A few smilies here and there + Safavid jokes, i’m really waiting for such elaboration.



Were finally getting along, keep the subject food, makes everyone happy. lets not ruin it by turning it into sectarian, or racist thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Ah .. Kebabs ... كباب !!!!!

I am a great fan of Iraqi Kebabs .. Iraqis are 2nd to Turks when it comes to Kebabs.

there are very few Iraqi restaurants here in Riyadh sadly.

********************************************************************************************
Why have the women of arabia been spared discussion yet ?

Lets talk some Lebanese .. some syria .. some Palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

xenon54 said:


> @Truth Seeking Missile @atatwolf @T-123456 after reading the whole conversation, you two are wrong and should stop it now.
> 
> Espacially atatwolf, you should maybe thing about your formulation, to be honest i wouldnt react different than Al hasani or others if an Arab would talk like that in our section.
> 
> After all you started this flamewar and should end it now, before the whole forum become anti Turkish.


It was started by Hasani don't worry that's normal for us when talking to him in PDF...

There is an extreme hardcore Arab nationalist who showed his EXTREME PRIDE and MASSIVE EGO on Arabs within Arabism itself and EXTREMELY DEFENSIVE whenever we talk about culture, people or country etc and that is Al Hasani! You shouldn't take him easily or you're gonna get a headache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Did someone call me? Sup !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

This is the most disguist comment by a childish, unrespectful scumbag. Just a friendly fella was asking a question then ...



revojam said:


> With which money? Isn't current coup goverment run country with Saudi money? I believe trying to fix economy should be more important for Egypt.



And look! 


my name is al-Hasani and i am gay said:


> Yes, we pay for everything in Egypt. Did you not know?
> 
> *Why do you sound like you are hurt? Are you a Saudi Arabian, Egyptian or let alone an Arab since this matters to you what two brotherly Arab/Semitic countries with ancient ties and Muslim neighbors such as KSA and Egypt do?*



Nothing but an extremist Arab nationalist, this have been done by against like 100 members including Iranian, Turkish, Indians and most non GCC members all DNA, culture, political related yet why are we talking to this scum? He even does that on other forum which iranians and alshaawi have spotted him on the same topics he isually speak here.

You shouldn't be accusing @atawolf when he's right, xenon !

I don't have the gut to see this disgustiest racist and takfiri post like Hasani and the second most disgusting member Yzd khalifa...

I'm off....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Shah9

You are a false flagger, a troll and a double user. 10 users took my side in that debate, even a fellow Iranian, and here you are spreading nonsense as always. That user implied that KSA was running Egypt which was a stupid comment to make. Not at least disrespectful and untrue. My reply, which several users agreed with, had no insults whatsoever and contained a question. Get over it and accept that I have schooled and will continue to school trolls like you in debates. So get lost from this thread and don't troll. We don't want you likes around. I am not an Arab nationalist but I will not tolerate any insults to my people so get used to it. You are the troll that supports Ba'athis while we speak. Even look at your troll avatar. Now don't engage in debates with me and don't ruin this thread with your idiotic behavior as usual.



Alshawi1234 said:


> Lol i had to google what kafta is. we call it kabab in Iraq. kabab mshiesh or better known as "shish kabab" I think the word shish is of Turkish origin. we use the word in raq for iron or metal bars. hence "shish kabab" is basically cooked using a shish to hold it.
> 
> 
> Well Arab cuisine is diverse even in the same countries. There are some foods in other parts of Iraq which surprisingly don't know about or haven't tried, yet alone in other countries. With each region in each country having its own cuisine. put into consideration the Turkish, Persian, Indian, and other influence. you get quite a bit of diversity
> 
> 
> In other note. I forgot to mention one really important sweet found exclusively in Iraq, North Iraq to be specific but its pretty popular everywhere in Iraq. It's also found in parts of Iran. There are dozens of shops which make it all across Iraq as well.
> 
> it called "men ilsima" in Iraq. Its also mentioned in the Quran in surah 2
> وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِن كَانُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) *57*
> 
> The actual sweet is found on a special type of trees that usually produce it every 2-3 years. A chemical reaction turns the leaves into powder, then the powder turns into rock. The rocks are collected from one type of tree, other trees produce these rocks but they are bitter and cannot be used. These rocks are collected broken down, filtered, and boiled to make a syrup, then egg yolk and nuts are added. There are some well known shops which are known to make it, with each shop making it differently.
> 
> Note that there is similar looking sweets, but they are usually made from sugar and not men ilsima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were finally getting along, keep the subject food, makes everyone happy. lets not ruin it by turning it into sectarian, or racist thread.



Yes, I doubt that any Arab member from whatever country is fully aware of all of his country's (countries) cuisine or all the regional differences in his own country. LET ALONE the whole Arab world.

I have heard a little about that sweet food but if it is mentioned in the Noble Qur'an it might be found in other regions of the ME or am I wrong? Do you know the English word for it if there is a English word for it?

Min il sima7 as it is also known is found in Sham and Northern KSA as well. Actually it is mentioned in this article about Arab hospitality. It must have spread to other countries from Northern Iraq.

http://albahethon.com/?page=show_det&id=985

من السما

It looks somewhat similar to this Makkawi dessert






To make matters worse it also looks similar to the almond shaped sweets that you can find in Italy, Tuscany to be precise. Looks very similar. They sell them in your usual Western shop. I think that you can easily find them in Canada. Don't recall the name, sadly.

Anyway please post some dates from Basrah and date dishes from there since it is one of the more famous regions in the Arab world when it comes to date production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY 

How I see the future: A LOT WORSE

Past 10 years:

Let's look at events that unfolded in the Arabic world the past 10 years specifically following 9/11. Israel saw a rising Iraq, I don't need to explain this, Iraq was invaded and divided into sub regions with no military. It is know serving as a security force. Israel has left Gaza under siege and Gaza suffers from over 30% unemployment and settlements and settler population in West Bank have increased significantly. Jordan has poverty but relatively has been the same. We saw what occurred in Libya, Tunis, Egypt, Iraq, Bahrain, Yemen, Syria, Algeria, Sudan, Lebanon, Gaza, and on and on. We see GCC development but also foreign policy that is disappointing. We've seen Iran foreign policy and sponsorship. Now look at Arabic countries as a coalition, we don't have any impact on our nations politically or strategically. We serve no purpose in life almost. 

US and Israel policy:

Like I've told you guys, these two allies don't care about who's the good or bad guy, they care that we divide our nations and fight each other. In other words, we have 99 problems and Israel ain't one. Now, let me explain what I mean, I don't mean they're keeping us distracted from them. Even if Arabic nations become powerful tomorrow I don't want them doing anything to israel. That's not my point, my point is look what's happened to our nations at the expense of Israel. Iraq was destroyed, now people are being killed everyday there is no stability which in turn means no economy can be regulated and our populations suffer as a result. Look what happened in Libya, for their own oil benefits they made sure the country gets weakened and unstable. Egypt is experiencing bad hatred between two sides, and mahmoud, don't tell me your military is doing the right thing, I told there's no right side in this. People are adding fuel to the fire and who knows where these militants get weapons or if there are false flag attacks. These two people support Al Qaeda when it benefits them, so every case is different. Look at GCC, yes they have developed but they play no independent role brother Hasani, we can agree on this. However, these two allies make us feel like we do play a role but it's internally and it's al between our nations. This is what they want from us, all because of Israel's security massive conflicts are erupting. We also have stupid leadership which doesn't know how to deal with things properly but at the same time things can't be dealt with. Problem is, even if lesdership succeeded, we have a government which serves no purpose and our militaries serve our monarchies and governments remain corrupt. So both options are bad, we don't have no covert joint strategy or discuss our issues as a whole, we allow foreign nations to take lead and meddle in our affairs, they exploit our people, use us for oil and what they've done to the Middle East is horrific. We are victims of severe imperialism. 

Future 10 years:

-Egypt will be divided and at a desperate state
-Gaza will be in a desperate state
-Israel will go on offensive against all Palestinians and try to annex West Bank
-Israel will attack Lebanon or instigate instability in Lebanon
-Lebanon will see more instability
-Syria will see more bloodshed
-Libya will have a worsening economic state
-GCC will stay the same and allow this conspiracy against us to occur and if they try to prevent it they will suffer consequences 
-Yemen is now going to be divided into regions
-Iraq will see an even worse humanitarian crisis 
-Jordan's economy will slowly deteriorate
-Jordan will fell isolated 
-Iran will have two options, completely surrender to West or face destruction 
-Saudi Arabia will start to realize where the West stands
-Sudan will continue as it is
-Israel will expand its borders(remember they haven't declared their borders)

Isn't this all crazy? You guys think this is all a result of our affairs? Hell no, I've never seen a region like this, it isn't a coincidence and while this all occurs the West will aid Israel in every imaginable form and justify their actions. This is all that is occurring, these people despise us and want us all to to kill each other all because we oppose this US Israeli hegemony lead by same war criminals. Only way to avoid this is to say okay, we will let you decide our foriegn policy, we won't make any moves without your permission and we will devolve economic ties allow foreigners to take our jobs ...etc....just like the GCC is doing. We completely sold our souls basically, please tell me of one Arabic nation or entity which spoke out against Israel or sympathized with Palestinians and managed to survive? NONE

Examples:

-Saudi king Faisial assassinated after speech he made calling to support Palestinians 
-Saddam Hussein wanted a strong Arabic nation he later opposed this hegemony and Iraq was invaded and completely wrecked
-Hezbollah and Hamas and any Palestinian organization faced many measures 
-Syria is now destroyed 
-Iran is facing severe sanctions and military threats, isolation. 
-MB served two years and was ousted 
-Qatar gave aid to Gaza and was condemned
-Turkey was presented as 'terrorist regime' after flotilla incident where their civilians were killed
-Gaza facing humanitarian crisis
-West Bank occupied 
-Abbas threatened recently by USA that if he doesn't submit to the proposal he will suffer same fate as Arafat(poisoned to death by covered up by slaves of Israel)
-US taking military action against armed conveys going to Gaza 
-Europe giving Israel billions in aid, military weapons, aiding settlement projects 

I can go on and on....seriously...all these people did wrong was sympathize with their brothers. You guys think this shit is normal? This so called 'tiny nation' has relentless power to do what it wants and get foreign nations to act in its behalf and only nation in world that's allowed a nuclear weapons program that is covert, allowed to deal with South Africa, allowed to assisinaite whomever they wish, alllowed to lead a brutal military occupation, there's nothing they aren't allowed to do. 

Everytime we seek to ease the siege on Gaza Israel attacks Gaza to tell people oh look rockets, and people accept this shit. Do you think it's out free will? No way, no country in the world has this much power and immunity to international law. All these so called 'actions' against them are just for show. 

So either you do what GCC does, or we will declare a war on your religion, or you will be destroyed from within. Or end up like Iran. 

We have no freedom to even sympathize with our brothers and they keep pitching us against each other. 

This just what I see 10 years from now mark my words and this is why I focus on Israel so much. They aren't a tiny innocent country minding their own business, they have privileges not even superpowers have. Because of holocaust ? Bullshit, many other millions have been massacred in history and starved to death, etc....but you will realize in western nations especially America the only tragic event in the world was the holocaust, half of my 6th grade english class was about the holocaust. I'm not making this up

Why do you think these people joke about destroying our countries? Or making any genocidal comments? They know nothing will happen to them they are free to do as they wish and people serve their interest for them. 

Even at one point Hamas caught foreign intelligence agencies trying to spy on Hamas military wing in Gaza...why? Because it's crazy, they serve Jews literally. I can bring the articles 

Also US military members are given an indoctrination course teaching them that Islam is the enemy and we must attack it everywhere and first thing is to show Hamas resistance fighters in the videos...then they are forced to accept notion that Israel (terrorist expansionist entity) is fighting terrorists and if you bekieve otherwise this could cost you your career and Israeli forces train them off the bat.

This is ridiculous, why do think Allah(SWT) told us they are the most wicked entity on earth? They even put God on trial once and they challenge him constantly. Why do you think our hadith says Jews will be in the worst hellfire? 

Europeans are now under Jewish hegemony and they know this but they are hopeless, who do you think allows immigration into European nations ? Jewish lead groups to make everybody hate us.


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> They have been getting European help for decades



Ohh, i didn't know we were gettin European *help.
*
Care to explain ? I would be enlightened. 

On a second thought.... don't mind me. I have looked at previous pages and seen Turkish invasion. 

Arab section seriously in need of a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Ohh, i didn't know we were gettin European *help.
> *
> Care to explain ? I would be enlightened.
> 
> On a second thought.... don't mind me. I have looked at previous pages and seen Turkish invasion.
> 
> Arab section seriously in need of a mod.



Don't listen to @al-Hasani hes dating Danish Ladies by the dozen on one hand & complaining about Europeans on the other !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> Don't listen to @al-Hasani hes dating Danish Ladies by the dozen on one hand & complaining about Europeans on the other !



@al-Hasani in Denmark. 

I don't think he will find time to date...... I bet, he is shivering and wondering why did he leave his warm homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Has ever a day gone by when @Hazzy997 hasn't demonized by Israeli Brethren ? 

@al-Hasani @Sinan - I'm thinking of getting this Chubby Palestinian an Israeli Girlfriend to end this Conflict once & for all !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Ohh, i didn't know we were gettin European *help.
> *
> Care to explain ? I would be enlightened.
> 
> On a second thought.... don't mind me. I have looked at previous pages and seen Turkish invasion.
> 
> Arab section seriously in need of a mod.



Yes, help as in being a NATO member for nearly 70 years. Help as in starting up a military industry that slowly but steadily has moved towards self-sufficiency. It's been a long process. A process that non-NATO member states don't have an access to in the same way by virtue of not being part of the NATO. Turkey has done well on that area but it was excepted. It would be strange if the opposite was the case. It is good to see.

No, the two Turkish troll just need to leave or stop trolling until a moderator gets appointed that can deal with them and other similar trolls no matter where they are from. Notice that we reacted similar to an Arab that trolled yesterday night.



Armstrong said:


> Don't listen to @al-Hasani hes dating Danish Ladies by the dozen on one hand & complaining about Europeans on the other !



No, I actually don't find Northern Europeans or blondes attractive AT ALL. I prefer Arab women, Latinos, Southern Europeans and women from the ME in general. Similar for all 4 is that they are Caucasians and in general somewhat similar looking at least often.

Oh, I also find some of the Horners (Eastern Africans) quite beautiful.

But there are beautiful women in all countries and among all people.

LOL, I am not anti-European at all. I have lived in Europe for years and have European relatives. So that would be strange.

@Hazzy997

That was a long post 7abibi. I agree with many of your points. Let me be back for an answer in the next few days. Don't feel like starting complicated discussions in a thread that can turn into trolling.



Sinan said:


> @al-Hasani in Denmark.
> 
> I don't think he will find time to date...... I bet, he is shivering and wondering why did he leave his warm homeland.



Actually parts of KSA are pretty damn cold during winter and at nights especially. It also snows often and the mountain regions in the northern provinces are cold during winter (2-3 months). It's actually not that cold here in Denmark due to the oceanic climate. It is much colder in Central and Eastern Europe. I bet that the winter has been colder in Ankara than in all places of Denmark. The coldest temperature during the day in Denmark (Copenhagen) has been -5 since Winter arrived in late November. At night -10. But that's only for a few days. Most of the time it's 5-10 degrees celcius. Here in January the average was 4.5 I think.

The problem is just that the sun never nearly shines here. It's really sick. Always cloudy or rainy. During this winter that is. We had sunshine for 2-3 hours today. The first hours of sunshine in 10 days or so. THat's why so many people are depressive here during the winter and elsewhere in Northern and Central Europe. It's even worse in Scandinavia (Sweden, Norway, Finland) where the sun never shines (often) during the winter months and the days are extremely short…. Horrible. Just horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@Sinan @al-Hasani - I think @Hazzy997 hates me !  

Thats why he isn't talking to me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @Sinan @al-Hasani - I think @Hazzy997 hates me !
> 
> Thats why he isn't talking to me !



Give him some nice Kashmiri cuisine and pronounce your hatred for Israel then he will love you. Just joking. Nobody hates anybody here. Sometimes there are heated and more often than not pointless debates. But that's what it is. Nothing more than that.

Talking about that lack of sunshine in Northern Europe during winter and the extremely short days compared to the rest of Europe, especially Southwestern.





Actually there is something beautiful about those chilly but sunny winter days of Riyadh where the temperate is about 10-15 degrees. Often 18-19 degrees. Or sunshine during the winter in mountainous areas.

In my opinion Sana'a has one of the most perfect climates in the ME due to being located nearly 2500 meters above sea level.

Sana'a - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Or that of Ibb.

Ibb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Many mountainous towns, provinces and regions of KSA have a similar climate. For instance Al-Baha @Arabian Legend 's beautiful and ancient hometown which is even colder!

Al Bahah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Give him some nice Kashmiri cuisine and pronounce your hatred for Israel then he will love you. Just joking. Nobody hates anybody here. Sometimes there are heated and more often than not pointless debates. But that's what it is. Nothing more than that.



I'm on the Palestinian Side but I don't think they are on my side !  

Thats what keeps the friction between me & @Hazzy997 - That Chubby Bunny from Gaza hasn't once supported me on the Kashmir Issue !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> How I see the future: A LOT WORSE
> 
> Past 10 years:
> 
> Let's look at events that unfolded in the Arabic world the past 10 years specifically following 9/11. Israel saw a rising Iraq, I don't need to explain this, Iraq was invaded and divided into sub regions with no military. It is know serving as a security force. Israel has left Gaza under siege and Gaza suffers from over 30% unemployment and settlements and settler population in West Bank have increased significantly. Jordan has poverty but relatively has been the same. We saw what occurred in Libya, Tunis, Egypt, Iraq, Bahrain, Yemen, Syria, Algeria, Sudan, Lebanon, Gaza, and on and on. We see GCC development but also foreign policy that is disappointing. We've seen Iran foreign policy and sponsorship. Now look at Arabic countries as a coalition, we don't have any impact on our nations politically or strategically. We serve no purpose in life almost.
> 
> US and Israel policy:
> 
> Like I've told you guys, these two allies don't care about who's the good or bad guy, they care that we divide our nations and fight each other. In other words, we have 99 problems and Israel ain't one. Now, let me explain what I mean, I don't mean they're keeping us distracted from them. Even if Arabic nations become powerful tomorrow I don't want them doing anything to israel. That's not my point, my point is look what's happened to our nations at the expense of Israel. Iraq was destroyed, now people are being killed everyday there is no stability which in turn means no economy can be regulated and our populations suffer as a result. Look what happened in Libya, for their own oil benefits they made sure the country gets weakened and unstable. Egypt is experiencing bad hatred between two sides, and mahmoud, don't tell me your military is doing the right thing, I told there's no right side in this. People are adding fuel to the fire and who knows where these militants get weapons or if there are false flag attacks. These two people support Al Qaeda when it benefits them, so every case is different. Look at GCC, yes they have developed but they play no independent role brother Hasani, we can agree on this. However, these two allies make us feel like we do play a role but it's internally and it's al between our nations. This is what they want from us, all because of Israel's security massive conflicts are erupting. We also have stupid leadership which doesn't know how to deal with things properly but at the same time things can't be dealt with. Problem is, even if lesdership succeeded, we have a government which serves no purpose and our militaries serve our monarchies and governments remain corrupt. So both options are bad, we don't have no covert joint strategy or discuss our issues as a whole, we allow foreign nations to take lead and meddle in our affairs, they exploit our people, use us for oil and what they've done to the Middle East is horrific. We are victims of severe imperialism.
> 
> Future 10 years:
> 
> -Egypt will be divided and at a desperate state
> -Gaza will be in a desperate state
> -Israel will go on offensive against all Palestinians and try to annex West Bank
> -Israel will attack Lebanon or instigate instability in Lebanon
> -Lebanon will see more instability
> -Syria will see more bloodshed
> -Libya will have a worsening economic state
> -GCC will stay the same and allow this conspiracy against us to occur and if they try to prevent it they will suffer consequences
> -Yemen is now going to be divided into regions
> -Iraq will see an even worse humanitarian crisis
> -Jordan's economy will slowly deteriorate
> -Jordan will fell isolated
> -Iran will have two options, completely surrender to West or face destruction
> -Saudi Arabia will start to realize where the West stands
> -Sudan will continue as it is
> -Israel will expand its borders(remember they haven't declared their borders)
> 
> Isn't this all crazy? You guys think this is all a result of our affairs? Hell no, I've never seen a region like this, it isn't a coincidence and while this all occurs the West will aid Israel in every imaginable form and justify their actions. This is all that is occurring, these people despise us and want us all to to kill each other all because we oppose this US Israeli hegemony lead by same war criminals. Only way to avoid this is to say okay, we will let you decide our foriegn policy, we won't make any moves without your permission and we will devolve economic ties allow foreigners to take our jobs ...etc....just like the GCC is doing. We completely sold our souls basically, please tell me of one Arabic nation or entity which spoke out against Israel or sympathized with Palestinians and managed to survive? NONE
> 
> Examples:
> 
> -Saudi king Faisial assassinated after speech he made calling to support Palestinians
> -Saddam Hussein wanted a strong Arabic nation he later opposed this hegemony and Iraq was invaded and completely wrecked
> -Hezbollah and Hamas and any Palestinian organization faced many measures
> -Syria is now destroyed
> -Iran is facing severe sanctions and military threats, isolation.
> -MB served two years and was ousted
> -Qatar gave aid to Gaza and was condemned
> -Turkey was presented as 'terrorist regime' after flotilla incident where their civilians were killed
> -Gaza facing humanitarian crisis
> -West Bank occupied
> -Abbas threatened recently by USA that if he doesn't submit to the proposal he will suffer same fate as Arafat(poisoned to death by covered up by slaves of Israel)
> -US taking military action against armed conveys going to Gaza
> -Europe giving Israel billions in aid, military weapons, aiding settlement projects
> 
> I can go on and on....seriously...all these people did wrong was sympathize with their brothers. You guys think this shit is normal? This so called 'tiny nation' has relentless power to do what it wants and get foreign nations to act in its behalf and only nation in world that's allowed a nuclear weapons program that is covert, allowed to deal with South Africa, allowed to assisinaite whomever they wish, alllowed to lead a brutal military occupation, there's nothing they aren't allowed to do.
> 
> Everytime we seek to ease the siege on Gaza Israel attacks Gaza to tell people oh look rockets, and people accept this shit. Do you think it's out free will? No way, no country in the world has this much power and immunity to international law. All these so called 'actions' against them are just for show.
> 
> So either you do what GCC does, or we will declare a war on your religion, or you will be destroyed from within. Or end up like Iran.
> 
> We have no freedom to even sympathize with our brothers and they keep pitching us against each other.
> 
> This just what I see 10 years from now mark my words and this is why I focus on Israel so much. They aren't a tiny innocent country minding their own business, they have privileges not even superpowers have. Because of holocaust ? Bullshit, many other millions have been massacred in history and starved to death, etc....but you will realize in western nations especially America the only tragic event in the world was the holocaust, half of my 6th grade english class was about the holocaust. I'm not making this up
> 
> Why do you think these people joke about destroying our countries? Or making any genocidal comments? They know nothing will happen to them they are free to do as they wish and people serve their interest for them.
> 
> Even at one point Hamas caught foreign intelligence agencies trying to spy on Hamas military wing in Gaza...why? Because it's crazy, they serve Jews literally. I can bring the articles
> 
> Also US military members are given an indoctrination course teaching them that Islam is the enemy and we must attack it everywhere and first thing is to show Hamas resistance fighters in the videos...then they are forced to accept notion that Israel (terrorist expansionist entity) is fighting terrorists and if you bekieve otherwise this could cost you your career and Israeli forces train them off the bat.
> 
> This is ridiculous, why do think Allah(SWT) told us they are the most wicked entity on earth? They even put God on trial once and they challenge him constantly. Why do you think our hadith says Jews will be in the worst hellfire?
> 
> Europeans are now under Jewish hegemony and they know this but they are hopeless, who do you think allows immigration into European nations ? Jewish lead groups to make everybody hate us.


i disagree the US is going out of our region they getting weaker every day what happened in iraq cant happan anymore they paid the price also Egypt can never be divided a Algira morocoo GCC are safe for now iran will be more friendly to the US i feel bad about syria libya sudan they need some time to be as they once was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, help as in being a NATO member for nearly 70 years. Help as in starting up a military industry that slowly but steadily has moved towards self-sufficiency. It's been a long process. A process that non-NATO member states don't have an access to in the same way by virtue of not being part of the NATO.



Contrary to common belief Turkey received no or minimal help from West when it comes to military industry.

In 1930s we had our own planes which have been built on Turkish factories. Also we made our indigenous car with the very same way. In 1950s with the US marshall aid and with speculated US schemes. These factories closed....

Until 1970s we were highly %90 -%95 dependent on foreign military hardware. When we invaded Cyprus in 1974, US sanctions placed on Turkey and it crippled Turkish Military.

After this incident we started our own military industry. Roketsan, TAI, Aselsan most of the companies have been established in 1970s.

NATO did help us by sanctioning us, forcing us to produce our military hardware.

Also when you look at Turkish military products like, Altay Tank, Fırtına Howitzers, MBRLs most of the ToT comes from either from China or South Korea.

Today NATO's policy towards Turkey remains unchanged you can see it, in our effort to strike a deal with Chinese to acquire know how of HQ-9 air defence missile.



al-Hasani said:


> No, the two Turkish troll just need to leave or stop trolling until a moderator gets appointed that can deal with them and other similar trolls no matter where they are from.



Lolz, Trolls will be trolls, you need mod to handle them. You can't simply ask them to leave or simply engage them ( as this action will derail the original topic.)

That said, i don't have disputes with the two Turkish poster you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

I don't know enough about the history of the Turkish military in recent years to counter, agree or disagree with what you are writing. All I know for a fact though is that being a NATO member has its often very big benefits in that connection and that all ME countries have used European/American design and help for all their native products and projects.

Anyway thanks for the explanation. I need to do some reading on this. But I am sure that you are right on most instances.

Well, if we don't have a moderator all we can do is ask people not to troll, whoever they are or leave the thread. Other than that all users should and are welcome. Even those who in the past have made anti-Arab posts. But that's just my opinion.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i disagree the US is going out of our region they getting weaker every day what happened in iraq cant happan anymore they paid the price also Egypt can never be divided a Algira morocoo GCC are safe for now iran will be more friendly to the US i feel bad about syria libya sudan they need some time to be as they once was



I think that you are right, Mahmoud. I don't really agree with the doomsday prophecies of the region and the ME as a whole either. Things are moving in an excellent direction and rapidly. At least in the GCC. The effects have already been seen but many more will be seen in the upcoming years. There is no reason to why Egypt cannot take the same road. The potential is there. Also I don't believe that Egypt will get portioned either. Many of the Arab countries have one of the strongest social fabrics and national pride on earth. So it's not like you can divide people that easily. Same with Yemen which people use similar arguments about. Also federalism does not mean division. USA has federalism. Russia etc. Dozens of other countries such as Brazil, Australia, Germany, Mexico, Canada etc. With no major problems outside of those you see in Russia which have nothing to do with federalism simply just that Russians are ruling non-Russians and their native lands which they invaded very recently (200-150 years ago).

Federalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I don't know enough about the history of the Turkish military in recent years to counter, agree or disagree with what you are writing. All I know for a fact though is that being a NATO member has its often very big benefits in that connection and that all ME countries have used European/American design and help for all their native products and projects.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the explanation. I need to do some reading on this. But I am sure that you are right on most instances.



Please do so mate. 

It will be amusing to know;

How Germany sold Leopard A6 to Greece but denied Turkey, so we created Altay tank.
How US sold Apache to Greece but denied Turkey, so we created T-129
How US denied Turkey for the sales of Predator, so we created ANKA.

I mean forget sharing ToT, joint production, West even didn't allow Turkey to purchase military hardware off the shelf on the most occasions.






al-Hasani said:


> Well, if we don't have a moderator all we can do is ask people not to troll, whoever they are or leave the thread. Other than that all users should and are welcome. Even those who in the past have made anti-Arab posts. But that's just my opinion.



-ME section will be modless forever.

-Turkish section has no mod for a time and continue without a mod.

-Also traffic in Arab section isn't great, meaning no mod for you guys too.

Allowing trolls, colliding opposite ideas (for example; Arab vs Iranian), sparks a heated discussion thus increased traffic = $

My opinion is with the same with you but it is unimportant because money matters, for the site owner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Please do so mate.
> 
> It will be amusing to know;
> 
> How Germany sold Leopard A6 to Greece but denied Turkey, so we created Altay tank.
> How US sold Apache to Greece but denied Turkey, so we created T-129
> How US denied Turkey for the sales of Predator, so we created ANKA.
> 
> I mean forget sharing ToT, joint production, West even didn't allow Turkey to purchase military hardware off the shelf on the most occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ME section will be modless forever.
> 
> -Turkish section has no mod for a time and continue without a mod.
> 
> -Also traffic in Arab section isn't great, meaning no mod for you guys too.
> 
> Allowing trolls, colliding opposite ideas (for example; Arab vs Iranian), sparks a heated discussion thus increased traffic = $
> 
> My opinion is with the same with you but it is unimportant because money matters, for the site owner.



Aha. But did you not get help from the outside then? Don't you train with NATO? Don't you have NATO advisers and have that for years? Don't NATO have nukes in Turkey? I mean there must be some kind of cooperation that benefits NATO member states that non-NATO member states have no access to by virtue of being non-members. Of course there is also a internal rivalry in NATO but with all due respect then NATO is controlled by USA and I don't see Turkey ever rivaling them or any other country in the ME. How come that China and South Korea have been willing to help, China being a non-NATO member? That's great.

Yes, I am afraid that you are right.

Actually our discussion would fit more on the Turkish section where more Turks could participate or on the military section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

See @al-Hasani @Sinan - What did I say; @Hazzy997 completely ignored me & my posts !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. But did you not get help from the outside then? Don't you train with NATO? Don't you have NATO advisers and have that for years? Don't NATO have nukes in Turkey? I mean there must be some kind of cooperation that benefits non-NATO members. Of course there is also a internal rivalry in NATO but with all due respect then NATO is controlled by USA and I don't see Turkey ever rivaling them or any other country in the ME. How come that China and South Korea have been willing to help, China being a non-NATO member? That's great.



Of course, we get those kinds help, i was referring to military industry. We wouldn't join NATO in the first place if it did not benefit.

The greatest reason for Turkey joining the NATO is because of the Soviets. We granted us a protection against them. This was the primary reason. And also the other reasons yo mentioned.

Turkey can't rival NATO but there is a possible that Turkey can rival individual countries in military industry. Like how T-129 outrun the Eurocopter in Korean tender.

We have great relations with South Korea. The main reason is we joined the Korean war and made sacrifices, our soldiers showed heroic bravery. Koreans don't forget this and they help us whenever they can. 

China on the other hand is trying to prove itself as a International Weapons Supplier. If they can manage to sell their equipment to a NATO member it would greatly reflect on them.



al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I am afraid that you are right.
> 
> Actually our discussion would fit more on the Turkish section where more Turks could participate or on the military section.



Yeap, it would be much more suitable. But Arab members seldom visit our section, except @Yzd Khalifa and @Bubblegum Crisis 



Armstrong said:


> See @al-Hasani @Sinan - What did I say; @Hazzy997 completely ignored me & my posts !


You are so consistent.... soheil did the same to you back in time. Just move along mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Some of KSA's nearly 2000 km long Red Sea coastline and some of the 1150 Saudi Arabian islands in the beautiful and tropical Red Sea:





































Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr




Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr




Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr

Has anyone experience with diving here?

The Red Sea has the second biggest coral reefs in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia. I have started to get quite hooked on the idea of diving.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

I couldn't decide if these islands should be opened for tourism or should be remain untouched to preserve their natural beauty.


----------



## Hakan

I am seeking attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> I am seeking attention.



What's up? Anything wrong my friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> What's up? Anything wrong my friend?



He just tries to start another pointless debate and reopen a long buried debate that he and his troll friend (Atatwold) started yesterday by mentioning my name on the Turkish section with a clear attempt to troll/start a fight with me. The moderators will deal with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> He just tries to start another pointless debate and buried debate that he and his troll friend (Atatwold) started yesterday by mentioning my name on the Turkish section with a clear attempt to troll/start a fight with me. The moderators will deal with this.



I thought he meant he's in a bad mood for personal reasons and wants people talk?


----------



## Kompromat

@Truth Seeking Missile 

You need to behave and abide by the rules, if you wish to continue posting here. Please consider this a courtesy reminder. The next time i'd have to restrict your posting rights.

best regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> He just tries to start another pointless debate and reopen a long buried debate that he and his troll friend (Atatwold) started yesterday by mentioning my name on the Turkish section with a clear attempt to troll/start a fight with me. The moderators will deal with this.



@al-Hasani 

Yesterday I was going through that bizarre Karabakh thread and came across your points on Indian geneaology (which had no business being there)

Saw your comments on Kerala and it's people (I am one of them).

Your kind comments about Kerala is appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Yesterday I was going through that bizarre Karabakh thread and came across your points on Indian geneaology (which had no business being there)
> 
> Saw your comments on Kerala and it's people (I am one of them).
> 
> Your kind comments about Kerala is appreciated



Well, the other user made a comment that was inaccurate and felt I had to correct it and educate him on that front. He appreciated it and that was it. Later we discussed Nagorno-Karabakh again.

Well, I actually have never visited India or South Asia. I just like the Indians from Kerala that I have met in the ME. Most were Muslims though. Also because Islam first came to Kerala as late as 1400 years ago and that there have been 5000 year old ties between the Arabian Peninsula and those parts of India/South Asia. Basically the area corresponding to the IDV homeland and all the way down to Kerala.

Also another thing, I have seen photos from Kerala and the beaches are very similar to the ones found in Yemen, Oman, KSA and also many of the landscapes. Maybe you can spot some similarities in post number 362 and if not I will show them to you on the Indian section if you have a thread about Kerala or a chit-chat Kerala thread.

In general I regard Indians as good people. I just wished that you guys would cut down on the hatred for Islam and sometimes, although a minority, mostly very ignorant one, and Arabs. We Arabs were not the Mongolic Mughals so whatever crimes they did we have nothing to do with them. We Arabs controlled the major trade routes for 1000 years nearly and we conducted business with what is now Eastern coastal India, Pakistan for millenniums literary. To this day that continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> *Well, I actually have never visited India or South Asia. I just like the Indians from Kerala that I have met in the ME. Most were Muslims though.* Also because Islam first came to Kerala as late as 1400 years ago and that there have been 5000 year old ties between the Arabian Peninsula and those parts of India/South Asia. Basically the area corresponding to the IDV homeland and all the way down to Kerala.
> 
> .



what you said is true. about 24% of Kerala are Muslims, 21% are Christians and close to 50% are Hindus. a lot of Keralite Muslims do seek employment in Gulf Countries.

Kerala is a state with high Human development indicators (97% literacy, high healthcare coverage and our Women are better off education wise) but with low industrialization and we depend heavily on the Gulf countries for remittances and on Tourism 

sometimes Arabs get dragged into this fight Pakistanis and Indians because of the Aryan Dravidian fight. Mainly because Pakistanis and Indians don't want to identify themselves as the defeated Dravidian race and other complex race related issues.

My position on this is I am happy to be identified as a Dravidian, because the South Indians form the backbone of the sciences, academics in India and are much more pleasant places to live than the North.

In Post 362, the first photo reminds me heavily of Kerala, the rest I would mistake it for Maldives 

@al-Hasani North Indians (some ) berate south Indians for being Dravidians and dark skinned as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> what you said is true. about 24% of Kerala are Muslims, 21% are Christians and close to 50% are Hindus. a lot of Keralite Muslims do seek employment in Gulf Countries.
> 
> Kerala is a state with high Human development indicators (97% literacy, high healthcare coverage and our Women are better off education wise) but with low industrialization and we depend heavily on the Gulf countries for remittances and on Tourism
> 
> sometimes Arabs get dragged into this fight Pakistanis and Indians because of the Aryan Dravidian fight. Mainly because Pakistanis and Indians don't want to identify themselves as the defeated Dravidian race and other complex race related issues.
> 
> My position on this is I am happy to be identified as a Dravidian, because the South Indians form the backbone of the sciences, academics in India and are much more pleasant places to live than the North.
> 
> In Post 362, the first photo reminds me heavily of Kerala, the rest I would mistake it for Maldives
> 
> @al-Hasani North Indians (some ) berate south Indians for being Dravidians and dark skinned as well.



Yes, there are many Indians in KSA and the other GCC states. KSA is not a Gulf country though. I don't think you have yet encountered my "educational rant" (LOL) on that topic when I corrected other users claiming that to be the case. Nevertheless I have to admit that the Indian community, might not go well on a Pakistani forum, are a very pleasant bunch and mostly educated. In short we like you. That's my impression. I also see many similarities between the common man. More so in poor Arab countries.

Well, I don't think Arabs care about that nor do most probably even know what a Dravidian speaker is. Most Arabs probably stick with Pakistan for historical and religious reasons but I do not believe that they hate India at all.

Yes, but that's because most of the photos are of islands so. But the coastal regions are similar with the coconut palm trees and fertile hills/mountains in the background mainly in Oman and Yemen and some parts of KSA. Google Dhofar - a province in Oman or the nearby Yemeni province that goes by the name Al-Mahrah. That's also where the biggest Arabian Leopard populations live. A highly endangered animal that also lives in Hijaz and the southern provinces of KSA. For instance the crest of a Saudi Arabian football club from Jeddah a ancient coastal city in Hijaz uses that animal as its symbol. The football club is called Al-Ittihad. But you Indians like cricket more which I have never watched, LOL. Well, that is a foolish thing to do but let them do this and do not worry. Non-Europeans, here I am also talking about Caucasian people such as Middle Eastern, Latinos, South Asians etc. let alone the Africans (Black people), South East Asians and the "real Asians" probably outnumber the Europeans 15:1 or something like that.

LOL, I did not know that there were many Arab tourists. My impression is that most go to Malaysia and South East Asia aside from USA and Europe or nearby ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, there are many Indians in KSA and the other GCC states. *KSA is not a Gulf country though. I don't think you have yet encountered my "educational rant" (LOL) on that topic* when I corrected other users claiming that to be the case. Nevertheless I have to admit that the Indian community, might not go well on a Pakistani forum, are a very pleasant bunch and mostly educated. In short we like you. That's my impression. I also see many similarities between the common man. More so in poor Arab countries.
> 
> Well, I don't think Arabs care about that nor do most probably even know what a Dravidian speaker is. Most Arabs probably stick with Pakistan for historical and religious reasons but I do not believe that they hate India at all.
> 
> Yes, but that's because most of the photos are of islands so. But the coastal regions are similar with the coconut palm trees and fertile hills/mountains in the background mainly in Oman and Yemen and some parts of KSA. Google Dhofar - a province in Oman or the nearby Yemeni province that goes by the name Al-Mahrah. That's also where the biggest Arabian Leopard populations live. A highly endangered animal that also lives in Hijaz and the southern provinces of KSA. For instance the crest of a Saudi Arabian football club from Jeddah a ancient coastal city in Hijaz uses that animal as its symbol. The football club is called Al-Ittihad. But you Indians like cricket more which I have never watched, LOL. Well, that is a foolish thing to do but let them do this and do not worry. Non-Europeans, here I am also talking about Caucasian people such as Middle Eastern, Latinos, South Asians etc. let alone the Africans (Black people), South East Asians and the "real Asians" probably outnumber the Europeans 15:1 or something like that.
> 
> *LOL, I did not know that there were many Arab tourists. My impression is that most go to Malaysia and South East Asia aside from USA and Europe or nearby ME*.



D'oh. What I meant was Keralites usually head to places like Dubai, Sharjah or Abu Dhabhi and Qatar 

I should clarify, Many foreign tourists comprise of Germans, French and other Europeans. Not much Arabs.

I will check out the place that you have mentioned. They sound very interesting 

@al-Hasani Ceck out Goa in India. A lot more tourists go there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

500 هذا إنسان حقير خنزير يهودي كلب بشبك فينا احناالمسلمين و بطلع صورة اننا مش محتلين أبدا 

بكتب زي كانو احنا الشعب الفلسطيني شعب غريب لال منطقة و زي كانا بنمقد علا المحتلين اليهود عشان السلام دين ارهبي و ينكره أيا ناس غير بعض

أرجوك خليك قاسي مع هذا المجرم و سافل و شيطان 

الله يهد أبو أهلو

@al-Hasani 

هدا Yzd بجد بستغرب من الانسان امباين علي انو صهيونية 

هذا شخص غريب جداً بدور علا كل لحظة يغلط علا حماس يطلع صورة انو حماس ضد المسيحين بدون سبب طبعن

اقسم بالله هذا إنسان غريب جداً ليش هيك بحقد علا اعدا اسرايل في طريقة بحقد عل اسلام


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> 500 هذا إنسان حقير خنزير يهودي كلب بشبك فينا احناالمسلمين و بطلع صورة اننا مش محتلين أبدا
> 
> بكتب زي كانو احنا الشعب الفلسطيني شعب غريب لال منطقة و زي كانا بنمقد علا المحتلين اليهود عشان السلام دين ارهبي و ينكره أيا ناس غير بعض
> 
> أرجوك خليك قاسي مع هذا المجرم و سافل و شيطان
> 
> الله يهد أبو أهلو
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> هدا Yzd بجد بستغرب من الانسان امباين علي انو صهيونية
> 
> هذا شخص غريب جداً بدور علا كل لحظة يغلط علا حماس يطلع صورة انو حماس ضد المسيحين بدون سبب طبعن
> 
> اقسم بالله هذا إنسان غريب جداً ليش هيك بحقد علا اعدا اسرايل في طريقة بحقد عل اسلام



ولد احترم نفسك يعني عشان عنده راي مختلف عن رايك صار صهيوني؟

متى نتعلم نتقبل الراي والراي الاخر

وبعدين يزد معاه حق حماس سبب المشاكل اللي يعانون منها الفلسطينين بسبب سياساتها المتعنته وتصادماتها مع الداخل الفلسطيني وايضا تدخلها في شؤون مصر وتحالفها من ايران وحزب ابليس

انت مشكلتك اناني وبتحب نفسك وباين عليك صغير وتوك طالع من البيضة متحمس ولاتعرف اي شي في السياسة او ما يحدث في الوطن العربي فقط مع الخيل يا شقرا

السوريين يموتون والنساء تغتصب تحت ايادي الحرس الايراني ومرتزقة حزب الشيطان وانت جالس تصفق لهم رايح جاي هذا غير اللي يسووه في اخواننا اهل التوحيد في اقليم بلوشستان واقليم الاحواز وباقي الاقاليم التي يتواجد بها الاقليات من اهل التوحيد وايضا اهلنا في العراق وماذا يفعل بهم واهلنا في لبنان وهلم جرا

لا تنسى المذابح التي ارتكبت في حق الفلسطيين تحت ايدي حزب الشيطان والاسد في مخيمات اللاجئين

كل التي تريده ايران هو تشكيل هلال مجوسي لمحاصرة الجزيرة العربيه وتستخدم بعض من اغبياء الشيعة وتطلق شعارات رنانة في محاولة لكسب التعاطف العربي معها عن طريق متاجرتها بالقضية الفلسطينة واللعب على الوتر الحساس واشعال الفتنة الطائفية واطلاق الشعارات الزائفة ضد اسرائيل وامريكا وهي لم تطلق رصاصة واحدة اتجاهم على مدى التاريخ بل عن طريق زج المتخلفين من الشيعة في الصفوف الامامية وايضا كسب تعاطف من هم على شاكلتك من جهلاء الوطن العربي في صفوفها

قولي متى اخر مره تبرعت ايران لفلسطين ببناء مستشفى اومدرسة او وحدة سكنية او حتى معدات طبية او اغاثية غذائية او حتى مالية ؟

ياخي عيب عليك والله ماعندك مبادىء ثابتة ولا اخلاقيات، اصحى ياخي واطلع من القوقعة اللي عايش فيها

اذا فلسطين محتلة فكمان سوريا محتلة ولبنان محتلة والعراق محتل وافغانستان محتل وكشمير محتلة

اي واحد يقول تعيش فلسطين صفيت معاه وحتى لو قالك الشيطان اعبدني واصير في صفك راح تسويها

السعودية ودول الخليج ياما ضحت برجالها و قدمت عدة تنازلات في سبيل القضية الفلسطينيه ودائما ما تدعمها في جميع المنظمات الحقوقية والانسانية والتعليمية والطبية وفي الاجتماعات الدولية حتى انه تنازلت عن مقعد مجلس الامن ووصفته بازدواج المعايير قبل عدة اشهر بسبب تعنت المجلس في حل القضية
ايضا لا ننسى موقفها في محاولة اعادة اللحمة بين اطراف الشعب الفلسطيني عن طريق اتفاق مكة واتفاق الدوحة واتفاق القاهرة ولكن للاسف نقضت حماس العهد والميثاق بعد الحلف على كتاب الله

تذكر الاية الكريمة ان الله لايغير مابي قوم حتى يغيرو ما بي انفسهم

@Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

> ولد احترم نفسك يعني عشان عنده راي مختلف عن رايك صار صهيوني؟



That's not what I said. 



> متى نتعلم نتقبل الراي والراي الاخر



أتعلم انت تترك الكذب ي حيوان


> وبعدين يزد معاه حق حماس سبب المشاكل اللي يعانون منها الفلسطينين بسبب سياساتها المتعنته وتصادماتها مع الداخل الفلسطيني وايضا تدخلها في شؤون مصر وتحالفها من ايران وحزب ابليس



حماس سبب مشاكل شو؟ يلا احكيلي و اذا يعني متضايق من العلاقة هيني حكينلكو ابعتو دعم و سلاح لو بدكوم نترك دعمنا



> انت مشكلتك اناني وبتحب نفسك وباين عليك صغير وتوك طالع من البيضة متحمس ولاتعرف اي شي في السياسة او ما يحدث في الوطن العربي فقط مع الخيل يا شقرا



عشانك انت بتفهم فل سياسة اكيد، قاعد علا كذبات أمريكية و دستور المصري


> السوريين يموتون والنساء تغتصب تحت ايادي الحرس الايراني ومرتزقة حزب الشيطان وانت جالس تصفق لهم رايح جاي هذا غير اللي يسووه في اخواننا اهل التوحيد في اقليم بلوشستان واقليم الاحواز وباقي الاقاليم التي يتواجد بها الاقليات من اهل التوحيد وايضا اهلنا في العراق وماذا يفعل بهم واهلنا في لبنان وهلم جرا



والله البسمعك بقول انك عمر ابن خطاب عامل حالك بفرق علا طيزك لو فرق معكو كان ضربتو سوريا و مين حاب جاب كل الكلام هاد؟ انت نونفق تقعدش تحكي اهلنا زي كنكو مسلمين اكثر من الصحابا 



> لا تنسى المذابح التي ارتكبت في حق الفلسطيين تحت ايدي حزب الشيطان والاسد في مخيمات اللاجئين



مين جاب سيرة حزب الله ي خوارجيي؟


> كل التي تريده ايران هو تشكيل هلال مجوسي لمحاصرة الجزيرة العربيه وتستخدم بعض من اغبياء الشيعة وتطلق شعارات رنانة في محاولة لكسب التعاطف العربي معها عن طريق متاجرتها بالقضية الفلسطينة واللعب على الوتر الحساس واشعال الفتنة الطائفية واطلاق الشعارات الزائفة ضد اسرائيل وامريكا وهي لم تطلق رصاصة واحدة اتجاهم على مدى التاريخ بل عن طريق زج المتخلفين من الشيعة في الصفوف الامامية وايضا كسب تعاطف من هم على شاكلتك من جهلاء الوطن العربي في صفوفها



فكني من إيراني رجل 



> قولي متى اخر مره تبرعت ايران لفلسطين ببناء مستشفى اومدرسة او وحدة سكنية او حتى معدات طبية او اغاثية غذائية او حتى مالية ؟



كثير بيعتو تبرعت



> ياخي عيب عليك والله ماعندك مبادىء ثابتة ولا اخلاقيات، اصحى ياخي واطلع من القوقعة اللي عايش فيها



عيب علا شو ؟ ايش بدك مني انت



> اذا فلسطين محتلة فكمان سوريا محتلة ولبنان محتلة والعراق محتل وافغانستان محتل وكشمير محتلة



ينعن ابو اهلك مش شايفني يعني قاعد بكتب علا جراح الأمة اللاسلامية؟

اي بس عملتش زي ما عملت في سوريا عشان كرهك لتل شيعي اكثر من حبك لال قضية اسلامية و قضية عمر و علي 



> واتفاق الدوحة واتفاق القاهرة ولكن للاسف نقضت حماس العهد والميثاق بعد الحلف على كتاب الله



عش شو انت متعصب؟ عشان حماس اخوان؟ بتركهوم عشانهوم مقاومة؟



> تذكر الاية الكريمة ان الله لايغير مابي قوم حتى يغيرو ما بي انفسهم



شباب حماس اشرف منك و أحسن منك و قراب لال الله اكثر منك هيكا ربنا نصرنا في اخر حرب هزمنا اسرايل 

انت امباين عليك ضد أيا مقاومة ترفع السلاح ضد اسرايل او إنسان حاقد بدون سبب


----------



## Arabian Legend

I didn't understand a word. 

احترم نفسك وبدون عبارات مسيئة 

خلك انسان مؤدب

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

* وبدأنا في المضاربات
ههههههههههه*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> I didn't understand a word.
> 
> احترم نفسك وبدون عبارات مسيئة
> 
> خلك انسان مؤدب



Read again, obviously you what I said bothers you because it's the truth.



Full Moon said:


> * وبدأنا في المضاربات
> ههههههههههه*​



It's okay, let us clear our misunderstandings sooner better than later even if we are cursing at each other. 

This an every day average Arabic conversation.


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend 

وينك شارد ي عسل؟ بصل؟


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> وينك شارد ي عسل؟ بصل؟



عندما تصبح انسان موضوعي ومحترم للحديث بقية

انا لست ضد حماس في نزاعها مع اسرائيل ولكني ضد سياساتها الداخلية وتعاملها مع ملف القضية الفلسطينة في الاطار الدولي

اما ما ذكرته انت في الرد على مشاركتي السابقة فما هي الا مجرد هرطقات

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> عندما تصبح انسان موضوعي ومحترم للحديث بقية
> 
> انا لست ضد حماس في نزاعها مع اسرائيل ولكني ضد سياساتها الداخلية وتعاملها مع ملف القضية الفلسطينة في الاطار الدولي
> 
> اما ما ذكرته انت في الرد على مشاركتي السابقة فما هي الا مجرد هرطقات



أيا سياسة داخلية فهمني بلذبت عن شو بتتكلم

و انا برجعلك بعد ثلث سعات ان شاء الله


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Yzd Khalifa someone is accusing you of being a Zionist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> @Yzd Khalifa someone is accusing you of being a Zionist



You should have seen him calling me Christian - as if it were some sort of a crime -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> @Yzd Khalifa someone is accusing you of being a Zionist



Are you going to respond yet?



Yzd Khalifa said:


> You should have seen him calling me Christian - as if it were some sort of a crime -



Show us the talkbacks because what you say what I was implying probably wasn't what I was implying. Especially when it comes from a disingenuous person.

@Yzd Khalifa 

I personally don't believe you are an Arab for several reasons. However, you choose to make what you want out of it, in the end it is what it is and is my personal belief. 

For one...

-You come to the defense of Israel in every thread related to Israel
-You jump to belittle those who are critical of Israel and try to make them out to be Jew haters since you can't do anything better than that
-You tell us how we should think about the region as if you represent all Saudi Arabians and it's usually don't mentioned the I/P conflict anywhere just keep pushing sectarian thoughts and hatred but you report Iranians who return the favor. 
-You are quick to make assertions against Palestinians without applying context or any facts/specific details and assume you hold the right view on something you've never experienced. A Italian living in Texas that is wealthy will probably not comprehend what it's like living under an occupation. 

These are not the characteristics of an Arab Muslim. 

......I can go on and on if you want to dispute any of these please attempt do so and I will cite examples when you want. 

@al-Hasani , on the other hand does not behave like this or even close to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

What's up ya Ikhwatun ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Are you going to respond yet?



Why should he? 

Looks like you're ready to bash anyone who keeps a contact with me or at least the " Saudis " - assuming that I'm not a Saudi as you like to call me - 



> Show us the talkbacks because what you say what I was implying probably wasn't what I was implying. Especially when it comes from a disingenuous person.



I don't understand what you're trying to say here.



> I personally don't believe you are an Arab for several reasons. However, you choose to make what you want out of it, in the end it is what it is and is my personal belief.



Fair enough, if that's what you think then fine. But don't you think that you made yourself look like a fool when you said it? 



> -You come to the defense of Israel in every thread related to Israel



This is like the third time I asked you to show me an example you could rely on to jump into this conclusion.



> -You jump to belittle those who are critical of Israel and try to make them out to be Jew haters since you can't do anything better than that



No body will respect anyone arguing that all Jews are dogs, evil, and should be killed. The Hamas-like mentality stinks



> -You tell us how we should think about the region as if you represent all Saudi Arabians and it's usually don't mentioned the I/P conflict anywhere just keep pushing sectarian thoughts and hatred but you report Iranians who return the favor.



Hatred of Iran? Last time you said it, an Iranian started to pick up the fight, not us 

Factually speaking, as I happen to be a Saudi, I reserve the right to convey how do we tend to think about the region.



> -You are quick to make assertions against Palestinians without applying context or any facts/specific details and assume you hold the right view on something you've never experienced



Give an example?

That's another blatant lie.



> . A Italian living in Texas that is wealthy will probably not comprehend what it's like living under an occupation.



I will take it as a complaint  Despite the fact that I never spoke about my social status, class, or anything of that sort.



> These are not the characteristics of an Arab Muslim.



Although @Arabian Legend and I had had friendly disagreements on various topic, but he sums up the reasons why you don't like us, and the reason why we don't like the way things are being run there.





Hazzy997 said:


> Are you going to respond yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the talkbacks because what you say what I was implying probably wasn't what I was implying. Especially when it comes from a disingenuous person.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> I personally don't believe you are an Arab for several reasons. However, you choose to make what you want out of it, in the end it is what it is and is my personal belief.
> 
> For one...
> 
> -You come to the defense of Israel in every thread related to Israel
> -You jump to belittle those who are critical of Israel and try to make them out to be Jew haters since you can't do anything better than that
> -You tell us how we should think about the region as if you represent all Saudi Arabians and it's usually don't mentioned the I/P conflict anywhere just keep pushing sectarian thoughts and hatred but you report Iranians who return the favor.
> -You are quick to make assertions against Palestinians without applying context or any facts/specific details and assume you hold the right view on something you've never experienced. A Italian living in Texas that is wealthy will probably not comprehend what it's like living under an occupation.
> 
> These are not the characteristics of an Arab Muslim.
> 
> ......I can go on and on if you want to dispute any of these please attempt do so and I will cite examples when you want.
> 
> @al-Hasani , on the other hand does not behave like this or even close to it.


----------



## Falcon29

> Why should he?
> 
> Looks like you're ready to bash anyone who keeps a contact with me or at least the " Saudis " - assuming that I'm not a Saudi as you like to call me -



Because we're having a discussion and clearing up misunderstandings, did you read the Arabic talkbacks? I thought you couldn't read arabic? 



> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.



Show the talkbacks where I made it seem like it's a crime to be a Christian. I don't know how you went from here to there. 



> This is like the third time I asked you to show me an example you could rely on to jump into this conclusion.



When you've said numerous times Hamas should stop attacking Israel while disregarding the timeline of events or specific details as to what and who initiated the war. 



> No body will respect anyone arguing that all Jews are dogs, evil, and should be killed. The Hamas-like mentality stinks



Nobody thinks that about all Jews, and neither does Hamas. They are a liberation movement and don't want anything to do with Jews abroad. 




> Factually speaking, as I happen to be a Saudi, I reserve the right to convey how do we tend to think about the region.



And so do I and other Islamists, problem is the likes of your kind assume we are wrong in everything. 



> Give an example?



This is related to the top post look at it.



> Although @Arabian Legend and I had had friendly disagreements on various topic, but he sums up the reasons why you don't like us, and the reason why we don't like the way things are being run there.



Who's 'us' and why don't I like you guys? How are ways being run here?


----------



## Mugwop

Kaifah halooka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Who said you can even write Arabic here, thread would be closed even though people said it some must be blind.


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> What's up ya Ikhwatun ???



NM sir,  

Arabs are busy sleeping. 



Jessica_L said:


> Kaifah halooka!



Good good, welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> NM sir,
> 
> Arabs are busy sleeping.


Indeed they are brother.

Hope they wake up before it's too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

ويسرني أن ألتقي بكم جميعا. هل الرجال مثل النكات؟ هنا واحد. كنت أعيش في بلد عربي (عمان) لمدة 10 سنوات ولكن ما زلت لا يعرفون شيئا من اللغة العربية. حتى هذا هو جوجل ترجمة.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Strigon said:


> ويسرني أن ألتقي بكم جميعا. هل الرجال مثل النكات؟ هنا واحد. كنت أعيش في بلد عربي (عمان) لمدة 10 سنوات ولكن ما زلت لا يعرفون شيئا من اللغة العربية. حتى هذا هو جوجل ترجمة.



هههههههههههههههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

What ever happened to the @Mosamania ?


----------



## SALMAN F

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> What ever happened to the @Mosamania ?


He is retired I think he said he was semi retired last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He is retired I think he said he was semi retired last year



I don't believe that's true o O


----------



## SALMAN F

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't believe that's true o O


What do mean habibi???


----------



## Alshawi1234

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I doubt that any Arab member from whatever country is fully aware of all of his country's (countries) cuisine or all the regional differences in his own country. LET ALONE the whole Arab world.
> 
> I have heard a little about that sweet food but if it is mentioned in the Noble Qur'an it might be found in other regions of the ME or am I wrong? Do you know the English word for it if there is a English word for it?
> 
> Min il sima7 as it is also known is found in Sham and Northern KSA as well. Actually it is mentioned in this article about Arab hospitality. It must have spread to other countries from Northern Iraq.
> 
> http://albahethon.com/?page=show_det&id=985
> 
> من السما
> 
> It looks somewhat similar to this Makkawi dessert
> 
> 
> To make matters worse it also looks similar to the almond shaped sweets that you can find in Italy, Tuscany to be precise. Looks very similar. They sell them in your usual Western shop. I think that you can easily find them in Canada. Don't recall the name, sadly.
> 
> Anyway please post some dates from Basrah and date dishes from there since it is one of the more famous regions in the Arab world when it comes to date production.



These deserts your posting are making me crave some sweets, stop posting before I break my diet .
TBH I don't think there Is an English name for Men Ilsima. Maybe because it's limited to the region. There's a lot of similar looking sweets but they usually make them out of different ingredients which don't include men Ilsima. Usually marshmellow, corn starch, sugar... 

I wouldn't doubt it has spread by now but probably very little. 

Basrah was once the biggest date exporter in the world, it's not in the best shape right now but the palm tree is still part of Basrahs identity. My favorite kind is bar7i, kind round, it tastes sweet even before it's full ripe, best served cold when it's half ripped, preferably with yogurt on a hot summer day. 







Another popular sweet in Basrah is "halawat nahr Khuz". It's made out of sesame oil and date syrup. It has spread and now is popular in most Arab countries, although in Iraq the "original halawat nahr khuz" is still popular in Basrah.






Here's some old images of Basrah Iraq, shows how developed it was before Saddam started his heroic wars. Iraq's economical capital and the province which suffered the most throughout the wars since it was always the frontline. It was once known as the "Venezia of the east"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What do mean habibi???


Are you sure Moss said such thing? ;/


----------



## SALMAN F

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Are you sure Moss said such thing? ;/


Yes he said it


----------



## Malik Alashter

In najaf my city in Iraq we have some food and pickles and dessert so
here is some of our plates.

القيمة مشهورة جدا في النجف والعراق وهي اكلة غنية جدا





وهنا الطرشي النجفي معروف في العراق وهو في معم الاحيان يقدم كهدية لمن يضاف طبعا لا ت1هب لتتضف ويدك خالية

*



*

والان لا يمكنك زيارة النجف دون التحلي بحلوى الدهين حلوى مشهورة ايضا في العراق.






طبعا توجد اكلات عراقية نجفية اخرى مميزة مثل الاش وهي وان كانت ايرانية الا ان النفس النجفيي واضحا فيها
وكذلك الكباب النجفي شيء لايصدق





الكباب العراق عامة يعمل من لحم الخروف طبعا ولهذا فان طعمه رهيب.

النجف ليست مدينة زراعية بمعنى انها معروفة بنوع من انواع الفاكهة او الخضار الا ان افضل رز واكثره عطرا هو المزروع في مدينة النجف وهو المفضل على موائئد العراقيين الا ان قلة انتاجه تجعله نادرا للاسف.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

و


> هنا الطرشي النجفي معروف في العراق وهو في معم الاحيان يقدم كهدية لمن يضاف طبعا لا ت1هب لتتضف ويدك خالية
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



شو هاد فلفل اخضر؟


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Tunisian Marine Corps 

ما رأيك بعضو مجلس الشعب ابراهيم القصاص؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Brothers, what is going on here and what is it that I see?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Brothers, what is going on here and what is it that I see?





You tell me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend @Hazzy997 @Yzd Khalifa

الإخوة الكرام، ليس من الضروري إطلاق مثل هذه الاتهامات أو توجيه اتهامات باطلة بسبب الخلافات السياسية. وليس من حكمة أو فائدة في هذا النقاش، لذا أود أن توقفوه إذا كان ذلك ممكنا، وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع

نحن العرب والمسلمين يجب أن نعرف أكثر من أي شخص آخر عن الدور المدمر للنظام الإيراني في المنطقة ونحن نعلم أيضا أن إسرائيل تلعب دورا مماثلا 

العالم العربي كله يريد أن يرى دولة فلسطينية قوية ومستقلة وموحدة. وهذا في مصلحتنا كمسلمين وعرب وشعوب للمنطقة 

الشعب الفلسطيني يعرف موقف دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وقد عرفه منذ عام 1947 

أخي الفلسطيني العزيز، خليفة هو نصف سعودي ونصف ايطالي أمريكي. دعونا لا نتهم أحدا بأنه لا هذا ولا ذاك. فهذه هي الإنترنت فحسب

مرة أخرى يحدوني الأمل في أن نتمكن من تجنب مثل هذه المناقشات في المستقبل. فلنضع حدا لكل هذا ولا نتهم أحدا من فضلكم 

*أخيرا، أتساءل إن كنتما قد تصالحتم؟*

@Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Malik Alashter said:


> In najaf my city in Iraq we have some food and pickles and dessert so
> here is some of our plates.
> 
> القيمة مشهورة جدا في النجف والعراق وهي اكلة غنية جدا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا الطرشي النجفي معروف في العراق وهو في معم الاحيان يقدم كهدية لمن يضاف طبعا لا ت1هب لتتضف ويدك خالية
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> والان لا يمكنك زيارة النجف دون التحلي بحلوى الدهين حلوى مشهورة ايضا في العراق.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا توجد اكلات عراقية نجفية اخرى مميزة مثل الاش وهي وان كانت ايرانية الا ان النفس النجفيي واضحا فيها
> وكذلك الكباب النجفي شيء لايصدق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الكباب العراق عامة يعمل من لحم الخروف طبعا ولهذا فان طعمه رهيب.
> 
> النجف ليست مدينة زراعية بمعنى انها معروفة بنوع من انواع الفاكهة او الخضار الا ان افضل رز واكثره عطرا هو المزروع في مدينة النجف وهو المفضل على موائئد العراقيين الا ان قلة انتاجه تجعله نادرا للاسف.


وين راحت أكلة الفسجون سيدة آكلات المطبخ النجفي


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend :

I miss my *Bro* @Mosamania !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend :
> 
> I miss my *Bro* @Mosamania !



We all miss him my dear brother.

So tell me how's life treating you buttstrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> We all miss him my dear brother.
> 
> So tell me how's life treating you buttstrong?



Life is boring !  

There is no purpose to it; nothing exciting that makes it worth living !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend :
> 
> I miss my *Bro* @Mosamania !



I miss @Chai 

Her region of Oman, close to the Yemeni border:





























Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr





Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

Our marriage seems to be off. She has made me heartbroken.

She probably left me for a small and skinny Japanese weirdo.

Can you imagine Buttstrong? Not even chemical engineering is going to safe me.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI get lost with your trolling and I think that you have entered the wrong chit-chat thread.

The Iranian chit-chat thread is found in another section of the forum.

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend @Hazzy997 @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> الإخوة الكرام، ليس من الضروري إطلاق مثل هذه الاتهامات أو توجيه اتهامات باطلة بسبب الخلافات السياسية. وليس من حكمة أو فائدة في هذا النقاش، لذا أود أن توقفوه إذا كان ذلك ممكنا، وخصوصا في هذا الموضوع
> 
> نحن العرب والمسلمين يجب أن نعرف أكثر من أي شخص آخر عن الدور المدمر للنظام الإيراني في المنطقة ونحن نعلم أيضا أن إسرائيل تلعب دورا مماثلا
> 
> العالم العربي كله يريد أن يرى دولة فلسطينية قوية ومستقلة وموحدة. وهذا في مصلحتنا كمسلمين وعرب وشعوب للمنطقة
> 
> الشعب الفلسطيني يعرف موقف دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وقد عرفه منذ عام 1947
> 
> أخي الفلسطيني العزيز، خليفة هو نصف سعودي ونصف ايطالي أمريكي. دعونا لا نتهم أحدا بأنه لا هذا ولا ذاك. فهذه هي الإنترنت فحسب
> 
> مرة أخرى يحدوني الأمل في أن نتمكن من تجنب مثل هذه المناقشات في المستقبل. فلنضع حدا لكل هذا ولا نتهم أحدا من فضلكم
> 
> *أخيرا، أتساءل إن كنتما قد تصالحتم؟*
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997


مسوي نفسك حلال مشاكل و انت أكثر واحد يثير مشاكل و عنصرية و طائفية روح العب غيرها


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> مسوي نفسك حلال و انت أكثر واحد يثير مشاكل و عنصرية و طائفية روح العب غيرها



،*سلمان هدّي أعصابك شوي وخلي حوارك رايق حبتين  
من دون مؤاخذه ، حبيت أسأل انت نجفي؟*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> Brothers, what is going on here and what is it that I see?


Iranians ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RAMPAGE said:


> Iranians ???



Actually it has nothing to do with Iranians. It was a discussion between Arab members. Pointless one if you ask me and some accusations that are not correct. Use Google Translate to get some of the meaning of my post 407.

The only Iranian here that is trolling is Salman Al-Farsi. He did it at the start of this thread once and now he did it again. I don't know what he is doing in this thread if he is only interested in trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> Actually it has nothing to do with Iranians. It was a discussion between Arab members. Pointless one if you ask me and some accusations that are not correct. Use Google Translate to get some of the meaning of my post 407.
> 
> The only Iranian here that is trolling is Salman Al-Farsi. He did it at the start of this thread once and now he did it again. I don't know what he is doing in this thread if he is only interested in trolling.


كذلك أعتقد أن العرب في حاجة إلى بذل المزيد من الجهد.

المملكة العربية السعودية بمساعدة الأصدقاء يمكن بسهولة سحق إسرائيل.


----------



## Malik Alashter

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> وين راحت أكلة الفسجون سيدة آكلات المطبخ النجفي
> View attachment 16969
> View attachment 16970
> View attachment 16972​


You right but this one even in Najaf isn't that common because it needs a lot of work plus some staff that people cant find any day like pomegranate and some other staff.



Hazzy997 said:


> و
> 
> 
> شو هاد فلفل اخضر؟


Honestly no clue its hard to see.


----------



## Shah9

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He is retired I think he said he was semi retired last year


BLACKEAGLE said he is not he but a "She".

Females spend less time on internet than males


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> ،*سلمان هدّي أعصابك شوي وخلي حوارك رايق حبتين
> من دون مؤاخذه ، حبيت أسأل انت نجفي؟*​


My name is not salman


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Arabian Legend said:


> @Tunisian Marine Corps
> 
> ما رأيك بعضو مجلس الشعب ابراهيم القصاص؟


he don't deserve to be a member in Constituent Assembly ( it called Constituent Assembly because that it name not Parliament yet ) he is joke


----------



## al-Hasani

Byblos, Lebanon, the oldest continuously-inhabited city in the world.



















What a difference compared to the second oldest continuously-inhabited city in Syria (Damascus).
But our region will rise like a phoenix as always. No doubt about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> NM sir,
> 
> Arabs are busy sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> Good good, welcome here.



Shokrun! In the dark knight rises when christian bale climbs outta the pit,Is the prisoner chant in arabic?


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Shokrun! In the dark knight rises when christian bale climbs outta the pit,Is the prisoner chant in arabic?



I missed out on the movie, .


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> I missed out on the movie, .



It was a good movie but the last fight scene with bane was terrible. Btw how different is arabic spoken in morocco than the rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> It was a good movie but the last fight scene with bane was terrible. Btw how different is arabic spoken in morocco than the rest?



I actually am not sure, Hasani knows more on this than me but I remember at the airport in Amsterdam we saw a buff looking man who looked French of Arabic and we asked him, he said he was Moroccan and started speaking Arabic with us.  

My father understood him but at some points I didn't have a clue. 

Some statements and words sound the same like everyone else but it sounded like a mix between French, Egyptian, Lebanese, Syria, classic Saudi Arabic...

Can't explain it really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Jessica_L said:


> Shokrun! In the dark knight rises when christian bale climbs outta the pit,Is the prisoner chant in arabic?



Moroccan Arabic, which again has many dialects on its own, some more similar to the dialects spoken outside of the Maghreb and classical Arabic than others, is in general the hardest Arabic dialect to understand for Arabs outside of the Maghreb (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia). But on the other hand there are many Moroccan dialects which are not hard to understand. What basically distinguishes Moroccan Arabic is the number of Berber words and French/Spanish loanwords. But since basically all Arabs in the Arab world speak fus7a Arabic (Modern Standard Arabic) and most media in all Arab countries speak that when speaking formally (news, newspapers, in school etc.) there is no problem with understanding each other. But on the other hand there would be some really hard dialects in the Moroccan countryside that I would have a hard time understanding. At least I would really need to listen.

I hope that I answered your question.

Morocco is awesome though and very beautiful. Love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

^^^ 

Nationalist arab knows everything about Arabic culture...

Love you @al-Hasani 

I'm different I don't know I never really looked at my Arabic identity like you do...maybe because I am mixed from Levant area.

My ancestors may been Jewish you never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Lebanese I talked to didn't consider themselves Arab.

She told me Lebanese identify with ancient non Arab identity.

They are there for long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nationalist arab knows everything about Arabic culture...
> 
> Love you @al-Hasani
> 
> I'm different I don't know I never really looked at my Arabic identity like you do...maybe because I am mixed from Levant area.
> 
> My ancestors may been Jewish you never know.



LOL, I am not an Arab nationalist. But I know the history of my region and that of our people (Arabs, Semitic people etc.). Also that of other countries of the region and main countries of the world. Having an overall knowledge about Arabic dialects is not really hard. In one day you could get the overall picture of the situation.

All Arabs in the Arab world are mixed with various ancient Semitic peoples and also some influx from the outside - meaning non native ME people. I am mixed myself and I am certain that I have Jewish ancestors as well given the high number of Jews that once roamed our region. Anyway the Banu Hashim and thus Quraysh tribe trace their ancestry to Prophet Ibrahim (as) which all Jews do as well so it is not secret that we are both related. I mean we are the sons of Prophet Ishmael (as) while they are the offsprings of Prophet Isaac (as) who was the half-brother of Propheh Ishmael (as) and son of Prophet Ibrahim (as). This is where the "cousin talks" come from Jews etc.

Actually it has also been proven that there is a genetic connection. For instance the Banu Hashim clan members (basically Sharif's and Sayyid's) belong to the same haplogroup and branch like the Jewish Cohen family who are the Jewish counterpart of the Ashraf's and Sayyid's.

Cohen (surname) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Y-chromosomal Aaron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Lebanese I talked to didn't consider themselves Arab.
> 
> She told me Lebanese identify with ancient non Arab identity.
> 
> They are there for long time.



Lebanese are very mixed and Palestinians in a way but some Palestinians have strong Arabic roots some are mixed. 

I know my Moms Moms moms stepmom was turkish, my dad's moms family was always originating from levant, my dad's dad had a little Egyptian but largely mixed and my moms dad had a little Yemeni but rest was mixed.


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Moroccan Arabic, which again has many dialects on its own, some more similar to the dialects spoken outside of the Maghreb and classical Arabic than others, is in general the hardest Arabic dialect to understand for Arabs outside of the Maghreb (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia). But on the other hand there are many Moroccan dialects which are not hard to understand. What basically distinguishes Moroccan Arabic is the number of Berber words and French/Spanish loanwords. But since basically all Arabs in the Arab world speak fus7a Arabic (Modern Standard Arabic) and most media in all Arab countries speak that when speaking formally (news, newspapers, in school etc.) there is no problem with understanding each other. But on the other hand there would be some really hard dialects in the Moroccan countryside that I would have a hard time understanding. At least I would really need to listen.
> 
> I hope that I answered your question.
> 
> Morocco is awesome though and very beautiful. Love it.



Why did the Arabs moved on from the Classical Arabic of the Koran & of that age to the Standard Version now ?  

And @Hazzy997 hates me !  

Can you please talk to him !


----------



## SinaG

Hazzy997 said:


> Lebanese are very mixed and Palestinians in a way but some Palestinians have strong Arabic roots some are mixed.
> 
> I know my Moms Moms moms stepmom was turkish, my dad's moms family was always originating from levant, my dad's dad had a little Egyptian but largely mixed and my moms dad had a little Yemeni but rest was mixed.



I heard that in Lebanon Muslims identify with Arabs, but most seculars and Christians identify with Phoenicians.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Lebanese are very mixed and Palestinians in a way but some Palestinians have strong Arabic roots some are mixed.
> 
> I know my Moms Moms moms stepmom was turkish, my dad's moms family was always originating from levant, my dad's dad had a little Egyptian but largely mixed and my moms dad had a little Yemeni but rest was mixed.


Yea, in Turkey it is also like that. There are some Turks in southern region with Arabic background, or they have other Background like me. I'm partly Circassian. For example last month I met Turkish girl who was half Lebanese Christian. She had curly hair. She was so nice :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, I am not an Arab nationalist. But I know the history of my region and that of our people (Arabs, Semitic people etc.). Also that of other countries of the region and main countries of the world. Having an overall knowledge about Arabic dialects is not really hard. In one day you could get the overall picture of the situation.
> 
> All Arabs in the Arab world are mixed with various ancient Semitic peoples and also some influx from the outside - meaning non native ME people. I am mixed myself and I am certain that I have Jewish ancestors as well given the high number of Jews that once roamed our region. Anyway the Banu Hashim and thus Quraysh tribe trace their ancestry to Prophet Ibrahim (as) which all Jews do as well so it is not secret that we are both related. I mean we are the sons of Prophet Ishmael (as) while they are the offsprings of Prophet Isaac (as) who was the half-brother of Propheh Ishmael (as) and son of Prophet Ibrahim (as). This is where the "cousin talks" come from Jews etc.



Yeah, we arabs and Jews come from Abrahams line...we are mixed including you with exception of some Afro Arabs. 

I remember you posted your pic earlier but I never seem a different one without the cultural clothing. 

Remember when I posted my pic a while back you told me I look Yemeni. 

When I push my hair up I do a little but when it's done I'm different. I have some pics I'll show you and you decide but one was after buzz cut. 

I'll delete them right when you thank the post. You do the same.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Lebanese are very mixed and Palestinians in a way but some Palestinians have strong Arabic roots some are mixed.
> 
> I know my Moms Moms moms stepmom was turkish, my dad's moms family was always originating from levant, my dad's dad had a little Egyptian but largely mixed and my moms dad had a little Yemeni but rest was mixed.



But basically all of them are fellow Semitic people and that's all that matters. Even the Druze trace their ancestry to Yemen through the Christian Arab Lakhmid Kingdom in Iraq who originally came from Yemen. The leading Druze family in Lebanon as well and genetic tests prove their closeness. Besides Arabism is strong in Lebanon and not all Lebanese are Arabs. Many non-Arabs live in Lebanon and have done it for years.

For instance Christian Arabs tend to be more nationalistic than the Muslims of our region. Hence many leading Arab nationalists were Christian Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SinaG said:


> I heard that in Lebanon Muslims identify with Arabs, but most seculars and Christians identify with Phoenicians.



I'm not sure on this actually, I know some Christians there consider themselves partially greek though. 

And that's true some do look like that.

@al-Hasani 

You need to be very quick, tell me if I still look Yemeni to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm not sure on this actually, I know some Christians there consider themselves partially greek though.
> 
> And that's true some do look like that.



I remember a secular (Shia Muslim) Lebanese friend told me this. Anyway here is the Wikipedia page for it:

Phoenicianism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Phoenicianism* is a form of Lebanese nationalism. It promotes the view that Lebanese people are not Arabs and that the Lebanese speak a distinct language and have their own culture, separate from that of the surrounding Middle Eastern countries. Supporters of this theory of Lebanese ethnogenesis maintain that the Lebanese are descended from Phoenicians and are not Arab. Some also maintain that Lebanese Arabic is not an Arabic dialect, but has become a distinctly separate language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm not sure on this actually, I know some Christians there consider themselves partially greek though.
> 
> And that's true some do look like that.



Well, most Greeks came from the ME originally hence why most belong to the haplogroup J, G and E. Same with Italy and most of the Balkans. The most common in the Arab world. Phoenicians were fellow Semitic people and a great, great ancient civilization. One of the greatest. Hannibal was part of them and they also founded Carthage and gave rise to the Punic's and Carthaginians. Quite interesting.

Punics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ancient Carthage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hannibal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Assure me you will be quick. @al-Hasani


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Assure me you will be quick. @al-Hasani





Go ahead then.

EDIT: Well, if you have Yemeni ancestry on your father's side then you are bound to have somewhat of an connection. Not that there is a typical Yemeni look per se or a typical Italian etc. look, LOL.


----------



## Falcon29

..........
Hurry thank my post when you see it. @al-Hasani

Nobody quote it btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

As I told you, you look fully Hijazi which are basically a mixture of people from Levant and Yemen.

You look like my little brother which I already told you months ago! Haha. Especially the first photo.

Our Jewish Arab/slash Polish Jew really had a field day against you when you posted it. You know that lunatic. Don't remember his name. The one that called us cousins all the time and wanted to kill all Palestinians.
I miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> As I told you, you look fully Hijazi which are basically a mixture of people from Levant and Yemen.
> 
> You look like my little brother which I already told you months ago! Haha.



كذاب وقح 



al-Hasani said:


> As I told you, you look fully Hijazi which are basically a mixture of people from Levant and Yemen.
> 
> You look like my little brother which I already told you months ago! Haha. Especially the first photo.
> 
> Our Jewish Arab/slash Polish Jew really had a field day against you when you posted it. You know that lunatic. Don't remember his name. The one that called us cousins all the time and wanted to kill all Palestinians.
> I miss him.



I know I remember because I had just gotten out of Gaza lost so much weight but gained it back as you can tell in those two pics. 

I couldn't tell if he was Jewish or Indian or trolling Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

You look a bit like DJ Khaled. He is Palestinian Arab as well and looks like your stereotypical Arab/Semite. Could fit anywhere in the Arab world just like you.





You have to agree that there is a similarity.



I have a great Palestinian friend here in Copenhagen who looks exactly like DJ Khaled. Just a little bit darker. It's really amazing. Most of the Arabs here in Denmark are from Palestine btw. Either from Palestine itself or nearby Lebanon or Syria. That's where I get my Arabic gear.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> You look a bit like DJ Khaled. He is Palestinian Arab as well and looks like your stereotypical Arab/Semite. Could fit anywhere in the Arab world just like you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17076
> 
> 
> You have to agree that there is a similarity.



Hell no there isn't, 

How do you see that? 

Because the haircut and trimmed beard? Usually my beard is longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani - No reply to my post !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Hell no there isn't,
> 
> How do you see that?
> 
> Because the haircut and trimmed beard? Usually my beard is longer.



Facial features. If you post the first photo. Definitely a similarity. It's not meant in a bad way at all!



Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani - No reply to my post !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


>



You don't ! Why ?


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

LOL! You deserve a 100 lashes for that. First photo I normally don't look like that, second photo I do more. 

I know what you mean about it, but I'm Ikwhani trim my mustache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

In my opinion both of you also have similar facial features to this Palestinian Arab.






I see it all the time in Palestinians and people from Sham. It is basically the proto-Semitic look in my book. The one you see most in Hijaz as well among non-mixed people. Genetics from both regions proof that people are extremely similar in terms of genetics. Not a coincidence since both regions are neighbors and there have been population movements and ties for millenniums.


----------



## Falcon29

Maybe we'll let @Frogman judge...

Now it's your turn @al-Hasani



al-Hasani said:


> In my opinion both of you also have similar facial features to this Palestinian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it all the time in Palestinians and people from Sham. It is basically the proto-Semitic look in my book. The one you see most in Hijaz as well among non-mixed people.



Oh my Gosh, my little sister aways tells me this, LOL!

Who's both of you? I'm the same guy in both pics lol. 

In all my pics a seem a little different. If I showed you another one you'd say I'm different than this guy. You would also say I'm Yemeni though. Haha.

ههههههههه يقطع شارك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Maybe we'll let @Frogman judge...
> 
> Now it's your turn @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Gosh, my little sister aways tells me this, LOL!
> 
> Who's both of you? I'm the same guy in both pics lol.
> 
> In all my pics a seem a little different. If I showed you another one you'd say I'm different than this guy. You would also say I'm Yemeni though. Haha.



The other guy was Dj Khaled. I know that both of the photos were you.. As I told you months ago then you still look like my little brother and as partially Yemeni which you say that you are on your father's side. In all 3 of you I see the same facial features that I see in most Palestinians on a daily basis and other people from the Levant. Basically what I and others call the "proto-Semitic" look. The one most common in Hijaz and other regions of the Arab world as well. I like the look since I am myself part of that group.

Did you see my محور الشر list?


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani !



Something to cheer you up with.

















@Chai better look like this Arabian princess otherwise our marriage is off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Something to cheer you up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chai better look like this Arabian princess otherwise our marriage is off.



I've seen her before - I just don't approve of the whole polygamy thing !


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> I've seen her before - I just don't approve of the whole polygamy thing !



Polygamy? Where did that com from Buttstrong?

Al-Waleed bin Talal has only one wife and that's her. He is divorced. Like many Saudi Arabians.

Polygamy is permitted in many countries and in Islam as well. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as all parties involved agree and the man can provide for more than 1 wife if he intends to have 2 for instance.

Like most people in the West or outside of it are faithful to their wife's all the time let alone "partners". Might as well have 2 wife's instead of having affairs with 10 different women every year as many married men have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> The other guy was Dj Khaled. I know that both of the photos were you.. As I told you months ago then you still look like my little brother and as partially Yemeni which you say that you are on your father's side. In all 3 of you I see the same facial features that I see in most Palestinians on a daily basis and other people from the Levant. Basically what I and others call the "proto-Semitic" look. The one most common in Hijaz and other regions of the Arab world as well. I like the look since I am myself part of that group.
> 
> Did you see my محور الشر list?



I have little Yemeni in me, but that's not concerning. 

Yes we all have Semetic look and i did see it, LOL. Just post yours were nice people here. 

Those three men define your characteristics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Polygamy? Where did that com from Buttstrong?
> 
> Al-Waleed bin Talal has only one wife and that's her. He is divorced. Like many Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Polygamy is permitted in many countries and in Islam as well. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as all parties involved agree and the man can provide for more than 1 wife if he intends to have 2 for instance.
> 
> Like most people in the West or outside of it are faithful to their wife's all the time let alone "partners". Might as well have 2 wife's instead of having affairs with 10 every year.



He may have divorced them now but I did see an Interview of his in which she was the Second or the Third wife & she was asked this exact question by the Western Lady (I can't remember whether she was an American or not) whether she resented that & she replied, if I remember correctly - She didn't ! 

I have a different take on Polygamy & Islam !


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> He may have divorced them now but I did see an Interview of his in which she was the Second or the Third wife & she was asked this exact question by the Western Lady (I can't remember whether she was an American or not) whether she resented that & she replied, if I remember correctly - She didn't !
> 
> I have a different take on Polygamy & Islam !



Well, I don't know about that. If that's the case then fair play to him. If he is happy, his 2-3 wife's and if he can look after them which he should have no problem with considering that he is in the top 30 of richest persons alive and as long at it is allowed in Islam then I have no problem with it at all. That I am never going to have more than 1 wife as most people and Arabs is another thing. But love is a funny thing.

People have definitely another view of that in the Muslim world than outside of it. But I don't care what others say. We Arabs like to have big families.
I am also a big proponent of most of the laws in KSA despite all the "bitching" from the outside. Let them cry as I say.

I for instance have nothing more than laughter left when it comes to most of the laws here in Denmark. Especially the criminal law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I don't know about that. If that's the case then fair play to him. If he is happy, his 2-3 wife's and if he can look after them which he should have no problem with considering that he is in the top 30 of richest persons alive and as long at it is allowed in Islam then I have no problem with it at all. That I am never going to have more than 1 wife as most people and Arabs is another thing. But love is a funny thing.
> 
> People have definitely another view of that in the Muslim world than outside of it. But I don't care what others say. We Arabs like to have big families.
> I am also a big proponent of most of the laws in KSA despite all the "bitching" from the outside. *Let them cry as I say.*
> 
> I for instance have nothing more than laughter left when it comes to most of the laws here in Denmark. Especially the criminal law.



That was not very nice !  

Polygamy as I understand was permitted as a Social Function in exceptional circumstances whereby widows & orphans were taken care of; not to have a conveyer belt of wives where you divorce one & take another all the time keeping the 4 number in the picture !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> That was not very nice !
> 
> Polygamy as I understand was permitted as a Social Function in exceptional circumstances whereby widows & orphans were taken care of; not to have a conveyer belt of wives where you divorce one & take another all the time keeping the 4 number in the picture !



Well, this is quite a complicated discussion but what you are saying is not incorrect. All I am saying though is that it is permitted to have 4 wife's in Islam. Thus polygamy is legal. But I agree the intention was never to get 4 new wife's each month and then divorce them to take 4 new wife's and so on and so on etc. Let's leave the discussion. I think that we agree with the basics. But as I said I don't know much about this topic nor how it is treated outside of the Arab world. My knowledge is just the basic one concerning this field. I have not dig into it.

@Hazzy997

Why should it be concerning to be partially Yemeni? Yemen is one of the most ancient civilizations on earth and by far one of the most beautiful and unique countries of the world. Seriously who cares if it is poor today? It's not this that matters. It's so much more such as the history, the people, the cuisine, the openness, the charm, the beautiful landscapes, the hospitality etc. If Yemen had as much oil and gas like KSA, Iraq, Iran etc. the situation would be different. But they don't.

LOL, I completely misunderstood your post. Sorry, you wrote the exact opposite. Apologies. I have barely slept this night. Been preparing for 1 exam most of the day.

Yes, that's the point I was trying to make. Have posted before but I don't actually have many recent photos of myself here in Denmark. Some of them are from my holidays from Florida on the beach. Don't think that this has any interest. Can repost those I posted before although they are over 1 years old.

No, I am talking about the facial features that unite all of you 3 in my opinion at least. Not necessarily the look. I mean you are obviously not identical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Well, this is quite a complicated discussion but what you are saying is not incorrect. All I am saying though is that it is permitted to have 4 wife's in Islam. Thus polygamy is legal. But I agree the intention was never to get 4 new wife's each month and then divorce them to take 4 new wife's and so on and so on etc. Let's leave the discussion. I think that we agree with the basics. But as I said I don't know much about this topic nor how it is treated outside of the Arab world.



Oh please lets face it between the Dane, the Dutch, the Spanish & the Arab - You're just supporting this because of your own vested interests !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Well, this is quite a complicated discussion but what you are saying is not incorrect. All I am saying though is that it is permitted to have 4 wife's in Islam. Thus polygamy is legal. But I agree the intention was never to get 4 new wife's each month and then divorce them to take 4 new wife's and so on and so on etc. Let's leave the discussion. I think that we agree with the basics. But as I said I don't know much about this topic nor how it is treated outside of the Arab world. My knowledge is just the basic one concerning this field. I have not dig into it.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> Why should it be concerning to be partially Yemeni? Yemen is one of the most ancient civilizations on earth and by far one of the most beautiful and unique countries of the world. Seriously who cares if it is poor today? It's not this that matters. It's so much more such as the history, the people, the cuisine, the openness, the charm, the beautiful landscapes, the hospitality etc. If Yemen had as much oil and gas like KSA, Iraq, Iran etc. the situation would be different. But they don't.
> 
> LOL, I completely misunderstood your post. Sorry, you wrote the exact opposite. Apologies. I have barely slept this night. Been preparing for 1 exam most of the day.
> 
> Yes, that's the point I was trying to make. Have posted before but I don't actually have many recent photos of myself here in Denmark. Some of them are from my holidays from Florida on the beach. Don't think that this has any interest. Can repost those I posted before although they are over 1 years old.
> 
> No, I am talking about the facial features that unite all of you 3 in my opinion at least. Not necessarily the look. I mean you are obviously not identical.



LOL, glad you got my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> Oh please lets face it between the Dane, the Dutch, the Spanish & the Arab - You're just supporting this because of your own vested interests !



You got me there Buttstrong. I obviously always dreamt about my own Harem. Who does not?

Look at this Hashemite from the current ruling family of Morocco.

Ismail ibn Sharif.





Ismail Ibn Sharif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Moulay Ismaïl is alleged to have fathered 888 children. A total of 867 children, including 525 sons and 342 daughters, was noted by 1703 and his 700th son was born in 1721.[3]This is widely considered the record number of offspring for any man throughout history that can be verified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> You got me there Buttstrong. I obviously always dreamt about my own Harem. Who does not?
> 
> Look at this Hashemite from the current ruling family of Morocco.
> 
> Ismail ibn Sharif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ismail Ibn Sharif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



He should've been neutered so as to rid the world of Islam of another example of the abuse of Islam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> He should've been neutered so as to rid the world of Islam of another example of the abuse of Islam !



That's how most of the ruling class was back then but he took it to the extreme. I don't think that there is a person in human history that has fathered more children than him. 700 sons!!!!!!! How could he keep track of them all? Obviously a large percentage of them must have died before they reached adulthood as most children did back then. But still that's insane.

He is known as the "Warrior King" in Morocco because of his over 50 year old rule and his successful defeats of Turks, Spaniards, English etc.

But he also seems to have been quite cruel.



> Moulay Ismaïl is also known as a fearsome ruler and used at least 25,000 slaves for the construction of his capital.[6] His Christian slaves were often used as bargaining counters with the European powers, selling them back their captured subjects for inflated sums or for rich gifts. Most of his slaves were obtained by Barbary pirates in raids on Western Europe.[7] Over 150,000 men from sub-Saharan Africa served in his elite Black Guard.[8] By the time of Ismail's death, the guard had grown tenfold, the largest in Moroccan history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

What a sick...LOL, that's seriously messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@al-Hasani - Did @Hazzy997 really Thanked my post ! 

Yes.....yes he still considers me his Brother ! 

Albeit a Rude, Hurtful Brother but a Brother nonetheless ! 

P.S Slavery shall remain a blot on Muslims for ages to come; Islam came to eliminate Slavery in a gradual systemized manner whilst Muslims only fanned it more !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Guys speaking about history have you then watched this series? It is very popular in the Arab world. It is basically an Pan-Arab production in terms of actors from across the Arab world participating in the series. Many famous ones as well. Here is the first episode:






Omar (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Saudi Arabian Samer Ismail is playing Omar ibn al-Khattab (ra) while the "famous" Syrian Ghassan Massoud plays Abu Bakr (ra). He also played Salah ad-Din (ra) in Ridley Scott's Kingdom of Heaven from 2005.

Samer Ismail:





Ghassan Massoud:










I don't usually watch series but that one caught my attention.


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> @al-Hasani - Did @Hazzy997 really Thanked my post !
> 
> Yes.....yes he still considers me his Brother !
> 
> Albeit a Rude, Hurtful Brother but a Brother nonetheless !
> 
> P.S Slavery shall remain a blot on Muslims for ages to come; Islam came to eliminate Slavery in a gradual systemized manner whilst Muslims only fanned it more !



I only agreed with your statement, we're at war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> I only agreed with your statement, we're at war.



Oh come on you can't mean it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Armstrong

Slavery is a hugely controversial topic especially in the Arab world. Quite frankly I have to admit that I have never even discussed this topic with Arabs let alone with Afro-Arabs living in KSA, Iraq, Yemen, Egypt and elsewhere in the Arab world! I mean they must be conscious about how they ended up in the ME just like the Afro-Americans in the US and the Black people in the Americas.
I always wondered how it must feel. I mean those people can't for obvious reasons trace their family, they don't even know where they came from in Africa, which religion their ancestor had etc. It's all quite sad. It must also be degrading to know that your ancestors were actually bought to country/region x and y and were slaves for generations. Not long ago. I mean it's not more than 4-5-6 generations away for most African-Americans and even less so for some Afro-Arabs!

Many of those Afro-Arabs and African-Americans are actually offspring of Arabs and Europeans on their paternal side. They just don't know about it and people obviously can't see it since they don't really differ much from other Africans. Obviously we can all guess how that happened…. Read about this topic in the US were it was mentioned and same with the Afro-Arabs.

But slavery was common across the world even among Africans themselves and is still present to this day in some parts of the world. The West, as with many other issues, was just quicker to deal with their ghosts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Oh come on you can't mean it !



If you want a cease fire we put conditions on the table right here right now before I have to go. 

I don't take it is a joke I lost 8 family members since 2009 over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> If you want a cease fire we put conditions on the table right here right now before I have to go.
> 
> I don't take it is a joke I lost 8 family members since 2009 over there.



Alright you give me your conditions & I'd give you mine !  

My condolences !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Alright you give me your conditions & I'd give you mine !
> 
> My condolences !



I will in 15 min I have to do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> Life is boring !
> 
> There is no purpose to it; nothing exciting that makes it worth living !



You need a break dude. Pack it up and do something. Europe in the Summer is worthy to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> You need a break dude. Pack it up and do something. Europe in the Summer is worthy to visit.



I went to Singapore in the Summers !  

But its not that I just think about Life & realize that whats the purpose of my life ? Is it to continue on with the inevitable life of a Professional whereby I have to work because the bills are piling up because I or my loved ones have to buy 'stuff' more & more 'stuff' & that later on I have to work twice as hard to get an increment in my pay so that I may exchange mental headache for less physical work because I have to buy more stuff & that I keep putting things off...simple things like doing a Course in Persian Literature or Classical Arabic or Philosophy etc. because there just isn't time & too many commitments & little by little I see time go by & one day I wake up as an Old Man who's spent the better part of his life making a name for himself, earning lots of money, providing a secure future for his family & increasing his societal standing but all the while those things....those little things that he really wanted to do - He never got to do them because there was always one more appointment or one more assignment or one more outing with your family ! 

And most of all in a nut-shell his life's purpose was to live, earn & spend dotted by instances of philanthropy - I shudder to think myself to be such a man & I know that I most probably will be ! 

There must be some higher purpose to life....something....anything that excites the hell out of me so that when I'm in the twilight of my life I don't look back with regret having thought that whereas *I was alive....I never really lived* ! 

I still can't find that purpose & it depresses the hell out of me !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Armstrong

Get married number one. Maybe we'll do it together, I think that will make life feel less empty.

Or me and you can go do jihad. 

Conditions from me:

-Support the Palestinian right to self determination and defense.

This could mean many things such as:
-Understanding our complaints, our claim to our land
-Understanding our right to self defense even if the only means are firing rockets towards Israel. Remember, we are a weak and isolated people's, the only way Gaza could resist Israel and create a deterrent is to amass a rocket arsenal. This is why they do it, not to go to war. Eventually Israel would fear a reprisal and avoid targeting our people or violating our borders. Like we see in Lebanon today. This also would be justified in the West Bank, West Bank has no resistance, see what occurs there, our homes are being demolished, etc....I'm not speaking about Jerusalem area only, we should resist in our towns and Jerusalem is a shared city.

-don't give credibility to IDF.

This means:
-if Israel goes on another offensive against Gaza don't give them credibility by making it appear like a fight against people who came from the moon and are mercilessly attacking Israel, they want people to believe they are fighting a 'terrorist' threat, that's not the truth. There's a context to this conflict, so support our right to defense.
-I'm not asking you to sympathize with Hamas, even though there's nothing wrong with them, I'm just saying support us when times are difficult and don't feed into the mainstream media assertions. If Israel attacks us we use only possible means to resist and they target our homes so it's odd people onlyexpress outrage when we return fire with much less capable weapons. That doesn't mean you should support any unnecessary violence by any palestinain individual or group.

-don't bring up what you usually bring up too

That's all, now you give your conditions



Armstrong said:


> I went to Singapore in the Summers !
> 
> But its not that I just think about Life & realize that whats the purpose of my life ? Is it to continue on with the inevitable life of a Professional whereby I have to work because the bills are piling up because I or my loved ones have to buy 'stuff' more & more 'stuff' & that later on I have to work twice as hard to get an increment in my pay so that I may exchange mental headache for less physical work because I have to buy more stuff & that I keep putting things off...simple things like doing a Course in Persian Literature or Classical Arabic or Philosophy etc. because there just isn't time & too many commitments & little by little I see time go by & one day I wake up as an Old Man who's spent the better part of his life making a name for himself, earning lots of money, providing a secure future for his family & increasing his societal standing but all the while those things....those little things that he really wanted to do - He never got to do them because there was always one more appointment or one more assignment or one more outing with your family !
> 
> And most of all in a nut-shell his life's purpose was to live, earn & spend dotted by instances of philanthropy - I shudder to think myself to be such a man & I know that I most probably will be !
> 
> There must be some higher purpose to life....something....anything that excites the hell out of me so that when I'm in the twilight of my life I don't look back with regret having thought that whereas *I was alive....I never really lived* !
> 
> I still can't find that purpose & it depresses the hell out of me !



Sir, you actually describe me as well, that is literally what goes through my head sometimes and I try to take time off this materialistic life where all we do is school/work and I be spiritual.

This is why I had a signature which you always wanted to find out: remember ?

'life or 29'? I meant should I live this life or I should 29, I can't say what 29 is though.

Because this life has not taste or meaning to it, I'm only living it to secure my future and please my family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

I agree with most of them !  

My conditions : 

(i) Support the Kashmiri Right of Self-Determination ! 

(ii) I cannot condone any attack against Israeli Civilians ! 

(iii) I admire Israel for its resilience, fortitude & resourcefulness ! 

(iv) I won't hate Israel; I wish a speedy end to the Israel-Palestine Issue & fraternal relations between Arabs & Jews & I hope that once that happens Pakistan & Israel would develop great relations with each other as well !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> I agree with most of them !
> 
> My conditions :
> 
> (i) Support the Kashmiri Right of Self-Determination !
> 
> (ii) I cannot condone any attack against Israeli Civilians !
> 
> (iii) I admire Israel for its resilience, fortitude & resourcefulness !
> 
> (iv) I won't hate Israel; I wish a speedy end to the Israel-Palestine Issue & fraternal relations between Arabs & Jews & I hope that once that happens Pakistan & Israel would develop great relations with each other as well !



I don't mind number one or number 4, number 3 is not accurate but the part where you admire their advances that's fine, everybody likes advances and can be impressed. That's up to you. 

Although go back and read my first condition as it relates with 2 try to understanding what I'm asking here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Armstrong

Sorry to interrupt your discussion, I have not read it fully but just noticed your post about "life" in general.

Well, the secret to enjoying those small simple things in life is basically to stop thinking like you do. If you stop doing that you will notice that you will automatically feel more at ease when doing the small things in life and it will come more naturally to you. Breaking routines is also a good thing.

I mean a happy life can mean so much that it is pointless to discuss it further since happiness is something you create on your own. Some people have everything that you dream about but are still more miserable than those who have literary close to nothing.

What is certain though is the importance of other humans. Obviously your family, relatives, friends, wife, children etc. That's a pretty good start.

The other one is doing something that you truly love to do. Something that you are passionate about.

A third one is not having too big expectations. Ambitions are a wonderful thing but they must be realistic otherwise you are bound to get disappointed.

Another thing is to take it easy and don't stress too much. We are all going to die anyway. Let's make the best out of it.

Normally I don't like discussing such things since it totally depends on the individual and what they value but I think what I just wrote is something a lot people would agree with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't mind number one or number 4, number 3 is not accurate but the part where you admire their advances that's fine, everybody likes advances and can be impressed. That's up to you.
> 
> Although go back and read my first condition as it relates with 2 try to understanding what I'm asking here.



I understand but I believe very...very strongly in the Koranic Wisdom 'To take an (innocent) human life is as if you've killed the whole of humanity & to save a human life is as if you've saved the whole of humanity'; therefore even if its in retaliation or in reaction I will never support the targeting of Unarmed Civilians ! 

And by number 3 I meant - I admire them for how they've faced, at times, nearly impossible odds & kept going - That resilience, that fortitude & that resourcefulness is something I envy !



al-Hasani said:


> @Armstrong
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your discussion, I have not read it fully but just noticed your post about "life" in general.
> 
> Well, the secret to enjoying those small simple things in life is basically to stop thinking like you do. If you stop doing that you will notice that you will automatically feel more at ease when doing the small things in life and it will come more naturally to you. Breaking routines is also a good thing.
> 
> I mean a happy life can mean so much that it is pointless to discuss it further since happiness is something you create on your own. Some people have everything that you dream about but are still more miserable than those who have literary close to nothing.
> 
> What is certain though is the importance of other humans. Obviously your family, relatives, friends, wife, children etc. That's a pretty good start.
> 
> The other one is doing something that you truly love to do. Something that you are passionate about.
> 
> A third one is not having too big expectations. Ambitions are a wonderful thing but they must be realistic otherwise you are bound to get disappointed.
> 
> Another thing is to take it easy and don't stress too much. We are all going to die anyway. Let's make the best of it.
> 
> Normally I don't like discussing such things since it totally depends on the individual and what they value but I think what I just wrote is something a lot people would agree with.



Do you know what my ideal life is ? 

To live in a secluded place somewhere up North where I live off the land & there isn't a human being in a 100 mile radius anywhere near me ! 

And that where I live has a large Library !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Armstrong

Seclusion can be a beautiful thing and the Arabs know all about it and it plays a role in our ancient folklore. But too much seclusion is simply unhealthy and not normal. Humans are social creatures. That's also why we bother to be here. Because even though this is just a virtual life we interact with each other.

If you got the health, money and time (very privileged if that is the case) then you can explore much about this world. Try many different life styles etc. I always planned to do such a thing but now when I think about it then I don't think that it is realistic to truly do it fully. Nor am I even certain that I am going to miss much by NOT doing that. But let us see. One never knows what can happen. I think that I have experienced A LOT considering my age and been lucky enough to live on 3 continents and simply enjoy what I am doing. My studies, family, friends, traveling, being able to explore my interests, watch the sport I want to live or in TV etc. Or all the small things. Eat some good food, play football late at night with friends or family members. Or your brothers. That's what I love.

Or just even lay in your bed at night and think about the good memories or what life has hidden for you. That's also something I enjoy. I mean those tiny things.

Why not start with a sport or go hunting or something? Become a member of some local discussion club or whatever? Go hiking in the mountains or whatever. I mean you are from Kashmir? Perfect place for that.

Just think positive as well. Better to live a "miserable life" while being positive than living a "miserable life" while being negative all the way through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> I understand but I believe very...very strongly in the Koranic Wisdom 'To take an (innocent) human life is as if you've killed the whole of humanity & to save a human life is as if you've saved the whole of humanity'; therefore even if its in retaliation or in reaction I will never support the targeting of Unarmed Civilians !
> 
> And by number 3 I meant - I admire them for how they've faced, at times, nearly impossible odds & kept going - That resilience, that fortitude & that resourcefulness is something I envy !



Back then people fought face to face on foot with planned battles with armed brigades only. Today is not yesterday, I agree suicide bombings against civilians shouldn't occur and they've stopped them ever since 2004. But, most of those actually killed IDF members because white males were targeted, they lost army members through that and it was during a desperate time during the intifada. However, we've looked past that and it's not necessary anymore if our situation doesn't get too chaotic. 

Today war is fought by many means and through many means, the Quran doesn't say anything about isolated situations like this, if this is the only means the Palestinians have to defend theirselves and to defend their land than it is acceptable and God will judge himself. If you go by Quran btw, you need to go by everything else included in it. Including not dating any females, praying more than five times a day because there are extra prayers, praying Friday prayer, making tasbeeh, fasting, respect ones self, having manners of Prophet(SAW), reading Quran daily and actually believing it from your heart and much more....that being said, every army in the world has targeted and killed civilians intentionally as well including your army. Please cite the Quran against them as well. 

You seem to admire them for what? Any examples? I admire people such as Vietnamese, or Palestinians, or South Africans who had courage and determination in face of imperialism and occupation. 

If this is your argument then there's absolutely no case in today's world where that is true. Btw, even that verse has interpretations which you need to look into to. Keep in mind, civilians aren't people who illegally seized our land through terrorism and expansionism. That being said, nobody is being targeted, even if Palestinians aimed rockets at military bases they won't land there. So bottom line is if Palestinian population centers are being bombed then they have the right to return the favor. I can show you many examples of Israel targeting civilians as well.



> Why not start with a sport or go hunting or something? Become a member of some local discussion club or whatever? Go hiking in the mountains or whatever. I mean you are from Kashmir? Perfect place for that.
> 
> Just think positive as well. Better to live a "miserable life" while being positive than living a "miserable life" while being negative all the way through.



I'm surprised because he's at home, if he lives in the West for example it's more difficult here and people aren't as open. In Gaza I am literally making dozens of friends each day and have many things to do and people to see. I don't bored there and you also feel at home, mosques are surrounding us, it feels Arabic and Islamic. You feel better when it comes to religion because things fit in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Or just do like me and start studying chemical engineering. Not going to regret it. It's not easy but it's interesting as hell.








Only petroleum engineers have a higher salary in the US than chemical engineers. Listen from 1:30.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Explain a bit more 7abibi.

How about working for some Islamic relief organizations? What is it called again? The Red Crescent? I mean it is not military but you get to travel a lot, meeting new people and doing a difference. Actual difference for once to other people. I mean you live in the US. Michigan if I recall? Don't that state have pretty liberal laws when it comes to fire arms? You can enjoy that in the private without necessarily jointing a military. How about joining the Palestinian military in the West Bank for some time if that is possible?

I don't want to give you any bad advice but I doubt that there are any legal militant groups anywhere.

What about something more extreme? The French Foreign Legion? If you truly love challenges and military life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Explain a bit more 7abibi.
> 
> How about working for some Islamic relief organizations? What is it called again? The Red Crescent? I mean it is not military but you get to travel a lot, meeting new people and doing a difference. Actual difference for once to other people. I mean you live in the US. Michigan if I recall? Don't that state have pretty liberal laws when it comes to fire arms? You can enjoy that in the private without necessary jointing a military. How about joining the Palestinian military in the West Bank for some time if that is possible?
> 
> I don't want to give you any bad advices by I doubt that there are any legal militant groups anywhere.
> 
> What about something more extreme? The French Foreign Legion? If you truly love challenges and military life.



Yeah there are organizations here but I don't have the time as of now, I'm taking 4 courses but when this semester ends I plan on doing something like joining an organization or joining a gun club but I don't like people in gun clubs, lol. Self explanatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Do you know what my ideal life is ?
> 
> To live in a secluded place somewhere up North where I live off the land & there isn't a human being in a 100 mile radius anywhere near me !
> 
> And that where I live has a large Library !



Sorry to invade the Arabic section but you know @Armstrong thats exactly an ideal life for me as well. I think it just can't get better than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Sorry to invade the Arabic section but you know @Armstrong thats exactly an ideal life for me as well. I think it just can't get better than that



My God when will this Hero Worship stop - Stop copying me !


----------



## al-Hasani

I think that I know what you have in mind @Hazzy997 and I have had similar thoughts but I figured out that it is not where I am in life. I doubt that it is something for me.

I would feel a huge obligation if anyone tried to attack Makkah and Madinah etc. I would answer the call immediately in such a case but it is not realistic. I hope that you all find something that you will be comfortable about doing and enjoying.

Now a completely different topic:

The Arab explorer in my wants to visit The North Sentinel Island badly but at the other hand I don't want to disturb their ancient way of living or worse get killed.
















I can't think of something more exciting to visit in terms of visiting isolated people. Maybe similar unknown tribes somewhere in the Amazon Basin, Papua New Guinea or in the middle of Africa.

I seriously get goosebumps just by watching it!!!!!

Speaking about seclusion @Armstrong @Aamna14 maybe you should try to approach those people and maybe they will accept you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> My God when will this Hero Worship stop - Stop copying me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> Like most people in the West or outside of it are faithful to their wife's all the time let alone "partners". Might as well have 2 wife's instead of having affairs with 10 different women every year as many married men have.


I've always had a question in mind regarding Polygamy but couldn't ask anyone !!!!

Can i ask you  ???

Never mind lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

@al-Hasani Not very hospitable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> I've always had a question in mind regarding Polygamy but couldn't ask anyone !!!!
> 
> Can i ask you  ???
> 
> Never mind lol.



I already know, and it's done seperately. Although I don't believe it is necessary at all today except in rare cases. 

However most cases aren't out of acceptable reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> @al-Hasani Not very hospitable



But it's simply fantastic and amazing. I seriously get goosebumps just by watching it and I can imagine being around that island like those anthropologists were (I think they were anthropologists at least) 30 or 40 years ago. I believe that's how old the first video is. There is no date on it though. Look at the beautiful island too.

What a absolutely fantastic thing to witness. Give me such adventures over any luxurious 7 star hotel stays every day of the week all year around until the end of time.

If I lived in another time period I would have wished to either become a scientist or an explorer. But since we have discovered more or less everything on our tiny planet the excitement is just not really there anymore. Imagine what people like Columbus etc. must have felt when they first encountered unknown land. That feeling. I want to experience it. Whether here on this planet or in the universe. Astronomy is one of biggest passions but it is too nerdy to discuss here.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> I already know, and it's done seperately. Although I don't believe it is necessary at all today except in rare cases.
> 
> However most cases aren't out of acceptable reasons.


lol ok


----------



## Aamna14

@al-Hasani Yeah that would be interesting indeed and i myself do have the desire to visit some places at times there is some natural inclination and curiosity towards them but the description that @Armstrong provided would be indeed a heaven on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> lol ok



It's not what you think, the woman are usually older and not good looking. Same with the men, they get married because they may have problem with current wife or just want another wife because they feel one has gotten uglier but still most people that do it are divorced older people or not so good looking people. I've seen it myself. 

The vast majority of people are good looking people and the good liking girls will only get married to one man and the right man.



Aamna14 said:


> @al-Hasani Yeah that would be interesting indeed and i myself do have the desire to visit some places at times there is some natural inclination and curiosity towards them but the description that @Armstrong provided would be indeed a heaven on earth.



Get married you two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Get married you two.









Was just about to write it. No more seclusion then.

Just joking guys. No offense meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> @al-Hasani Yeah that would be interesting indeed and i myself do have the desire to visit some places at times there is some natural inclination and curiosity towards them but the description that @Armstrong provided would be indeed a heaven on earth.



Ohhhh the Hero Worship continues !  

Stop imitating everything I do or like you thespian !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Ohhhh the Hero Worship continues !
> 
> Stop imitating everything I do or like you thespian !



Whats so heroic about you anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> Whats so heroic about you anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Armstrong 

What's the deal with the cease fire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> @Armstrong
> 
> What's the deal with the cease fire?



What ceasefire ?


----------



## al-Hasani

@Armstrong @Aamna14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> @Armstrong @Aamna14



We were supposed to be guests on your Arabic coffee thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Aamna14 said:


> We were supposed to be guests on your Arabic coffee thread



Hospitality in the Middle East

Saudi Aramco World :
Manners In The Middle East

Visit Saudi Arabia and discover the famous Arab hospitality

Arab Culture

This is your home. I was just joking with your "heroic" comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> What ceasefire ?



To put an end to our war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

al-Hasani said:


> Hospitality in the Middle East
> 
> Saudi Aramco World :
> Manners In The Middle East
> 
> This is your home. I was just joking with your "heroic" comment.



I was kidding as well. No i have no chance of ever visiting Middle East so won't get to test the hospitality of the people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> To put an end to our war.



I don't quite follow what do you mean 'whats the deal' with it ?  

Don't you want the war to end - I'm tired of kicking your butttt again & again & again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Mahmoud_EGY 

شو لازم تعمل حماس عشان اترضيها مصر؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Egypt 






@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> شو لازم تعمل حماس عشان اترضيها مصر؟


ان شاء اللة مافيش مشكلة ولا حاجة الحكاية بس الوقت دة الاعصاب مشدودة علشان الحرب الى فى سيناء و ارهاب الاخوان اول لما الاوضاع تستقر كل المشاكل هتتحل اليومين دول صعبين على الكل فى المنطقة يارب نطلع منها على خير

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ان شاء اللة مافيش مشكلة ولا حاجة الحكاية بس الوقت دة الاعصاب مشدودة علشان الحرب الى فى سيناء و ارهاب الاخوان اول لما الاوضاع تستقر كل المشاكل هتتحل اليومين دول صعبين على الكل فى المنطقة يارب نطلع منها على خير



ان شاء الله خير المشكلة عشان قبل قليل كلمني ابن عمتي بقول الحصار أمسكر كلشي فش مال ولا شغل و مخنوقين الناس ولابدهوم حرب ولا بدهون يهربو سلاح

بقول عن الجماعة بغزة انها جاهزة تتفق مع مصر و هما عرفين بدون مصر غزة بتغرق و بدهوم الخير بس الحكومة بتتكلم مع جها الضفة لأكن يمكن منا يهدا الوضع بمصر بصير خير ان شاء الله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997



LOL! I came across this guy recently and I really do miss him. I used to listen to him when I was younger and he was the only rapper that actually had meaning to his music but he also was an civil rights activist, promoted unity, was against mainstream media...etc...he was symbolic in my opinion. He respected those who had respect and had a nice presence amongst people and died young. Since then rap has evolved into something completely idiotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! I came across this guy recently and I really do miss him. I used to listen to him when I was younger and he was the only rapper that actually had meaning to his music but he also was an civil rights activist, promoted unity, was against mainstream media...etc...he was symbolic in my opinion. He respected those who had respect and had a nice presence amongst people and died young. Since then rap has evolved into something completely idiotic.



Indeed. Moreover his name Shakur comes from the Arabic Shakir. Another reason to like him.
I heard that his father's family were Tuaregs apparently? That's quite cool. Many African-Americans actually have Arab/Berber ancestry down the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

@Hazzy997 why do you have a ghetto thug, gang banger, drug dealer, and drug user as your avatar?


----------



## Falcon29

Infoman said:


> @Hazzy997 why do you have a ghetto thug, gang banger, drug dealer, and drug user as your avatar?



Already gave the answer, if you want to understand his perspective listen to this:


----------



## Infoman

Hazzy997 said:


> Already gave the answer, if you want to understand his perspective listen to this:


Yes, his actions spoke louder than his words. His actions were smoking crack and gang banging, he helped destroy the black community as well as other American youths by glorifying drugs, gangs, murder and prostitution.



al-Hasani said:


> Indeed. Moreover his name Shakur comes from the Arabic Shakir. Another reason to like him.
> I heard that his father's family were Tuaregs apparently? That's quite cool. Many African-Americans actually have Arab/Berber ancestry down the line.


Blacks in America look and act nothing like Arabs in America, most blacks in America come from godless broken homes 70 percent of American blacks grow up in a single parent home or live with their grandparents.


----------



## Falcon29

Infoman said:


> Yes, his actions spoke louder than his words. His actions were smoking crack and gang banging, he helped destroy the black community as well as other American youths by glorifying drugs, gangs, murder and prostitution.



If you listen to his song he blames the FBI indirectly partially and also the black community but says that's how things are being born in the projects. I can't think of celebrities who don't glorify drugs these days. I had problems with some of his personal aspects but I also saw some distinct features in him. As for prostitution I consider promoting immoral behavior like many artists do today as equivalent to it. Please don't tell me you're racist.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Infoman

Yet there are many African-American Muslims and African-Americans also tend to be more religious than other groups in the US. Anyway let @Hazzy997 choose his own avatar. Why is it your business? I am only interested in the music. If you ask me then he has made a few good songs and his lyrics were mostly good as well and praised. I am talking about those lyrics that are not dealing with a "gangsta/thug life" or whatever you call it. Whatever he did or how he lived his life was his business alone. Allah (swt) will be his judge not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

Hazzy997 said:


> If you listen to his song he blames the FBI indirectly partially and also the black community but says that's how things are being born in the projects. I can't think of celebrities who don't glorify drugs these days. I had problems with some of his personal aspects but I also saw some distinct features in him. As for prostitution I consider promoting immoral behavior like many artists do today as equivalent to it. Please don't tell me you're racist.


Speaking the truth does not make one racist. The truth is brutal sometimes but the truth is the truth.


----------



## Falcon29

Infoman said:


> Speaking the truth does not make one racist. The truth is brutal sometimes but the truth is the truth.



I have problems with much if the black community here too, however my avatar has nothing to do with the black community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

al-Hasani said:


> @Infoman
> 
> Yet there are many African-American Muslims and African-Americans also tend to be more religious than other groups in the US. Anyway let @Hazzy997 choose his own avatar. Why is it your business? I am only interested in the music. If you ask me then he has made a few good songs and his lyrics were mostly good as well and praised. I am talking about those lyrics that are not dealing with a "gangsta/thug life" or whatever you call it. Whatever he did or how he lived his life was his business alone. Allah (swt) will be his judge not you.


If you look at official stats 70 percent of blacks in America live without a father, because they have sex and run.

if you look at stats of the center for disease control a massive portion of the black population is infected with a sexually transmitted disease.

If you look at the stats you are a hundred or more times likely to be robbed or killed if you are in a black neighborhood .

Yes they are Muslim blacks but they are the minority the majority of blacks here care nothing for religion.


----------



## al-Hasani

Arab American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quite a successful bunch indeed. I am sure that @Hazzy997 will be addition to that list.

Oh, and how can we forget Steve Jobs.









@Infoman

No need to state the obvious. But that has nothing to do with our debate. African-Americans might have many problems but they have had many great musicians, artists and actors etc. Why start a debate about their behavior in the US over some harmless avatar?
Should you not worry about NOT supporting a mass-murderer, child-murderer and dictator like Al-Asshead who happens to have affairs outside of marriage etc. He is probably drugged as well because he can't be normal.


----------



## Infoman

Hazzy997 said:


> I have problems with much if the black community here too, however my avatar has nothing to do with the black community.


thats right if you go to their neighborhood on a warm summer night they will rob you guarenteed. And you know this in your heart.


----------



## Falcon29

Infoman said:


> thats right if you go to their neighborhood on a warm summer night they will rob you guarenteed. And you know this in your heart.



I've been to Detroit, if you are chicken and don't know how to get around then yeah it will be a bad experience but I'm an Palestinian Muslim who doesn't fear people.

............

Good night people, don't forget for us Arabs here attend Friday prayer we all make mistakes and it's a great opportunity to seek forgiveness. Pray for me as well all people's I want to be closer to God.

اللهم اغسل قلوبنا بل ايمان امين يارب

@al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Arabian Legend @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Full Moon .....

تصبحو علا خير

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> I've been to Detroit, if you are chicken and don't know how to get around then yeah it will be a bad experience but I'm an Palestinian Muslim who doesn't fear people.
> 
> ............
> 
> Good night people, don't forget for us Arabs here attend Friday prayer we all make mistakes and it's a great opportunity to seek forgiveness. Pray for me as well all people's I want to be closer to God.
> 
> اللهم اغسل قلوبنا بل ايمان امين يارب
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Arabian Legend @Malik Alashter @Alshawi1234 @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Full Moon .....
> 
> تصبحو علا خير


ياريت ندعى لكل الامة الاسلامية يارب ارزقنا السلام و الامان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

One whipped coffee please.....


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> I went to Singapore in the Summers !
> 
> But its not that I just think about Life & realize that whats the purpose of my life ? Is it to continue on with the inevitable life of a Professional whereby I have to work because the bills are piling up because I or my loved ones have to buy 'stuff' more & more 'stuff' & that later on I have to work twice as hard to get an increment in my pay so that I may exchange mental headache for less physical work because I have to buy more stuff & that I keep putting things off...simple things like doing a Course in Persian Literature or Classical Arabic or Philosophy etc. because there just isn't time & too many commitments & little by little I see time go by & one day I wake up as an Old Man who's spent the better part of his life making a name for himself, earning lots of money, providing a secure future for his family & increasing his societal standing but all the while those things....those little things that he really wanted to do - He never got to do them because there was always one more appointment or one more assignment or one more outing with your family !
> 
> And most of all in a nut-shell his life's purpose was to live, earn & spend dotted by instances of philanthropy - I shudder to think myself to be such a man & I know that I most probably will be !
> 
> There must be some higher purpose to life....something....anything that excites the hell out of me so that when I'm in the twilight of my life I don't look back with regret having thought that whereas *I was alive....I never really lived* !
> 
> I still can't find that purpose & it depresses the hell out of me !




That's how life runs unfortunately so you gotta live it and love it. Sometime the surrounding environment is the reason that brings frustration and depression but as overall life is good once we learn how to run it instead of letting it ruining us. Have some future vision, a plan that you follow, be outgoing, engage in your society, do voluntarily works, get married, work out, do some sport, travel, do some entertaining stuff, engage in some practical researches and studies, be closer to almighty for hope and spiritual fulfillment.



LoveIcon said:


> One whipped coffee please.....



How do you like your sugar sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Arabian Legend said:


> How do like your sugar sir.



Habibi - If you have beautiful female staff than i don't need sugar, otherwise 2 spoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

LoveIcon said:


> Habibi - If you have beautiful female staff than i don't need sugar, otherwise 2 spoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Moroccan Arabic, which again has many dialects on its own, some more similar to the dialects spoken outside of the Maghreb and classical Arabic than others, is in general the hardest Arabic dialect to understand for Arabs outside of the Maghreb (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia). But on the other hand there are many Moroccan dialects which are not hard to understand. What basically distinguishes Moroccan Arabic is the number of Berber words and French/Spanish loanwords. But since basically all Arabs in the Arab world speak fus7a Arabic (Modern Standard Arabic) and most media in all Arab countries speak that when speaking formally (news, newspapers, in school etc.) there is no problem with understanding each other. But on the other hand there would be some really hard dialects in the Moroccan countryside that I would have a hard time understanding. At least I would really need to listen.
> 
> I hope that I answered your question.
> 
> Morocco is awesome though and very beautiful. Love it.



Thank you for answering my question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps




----------



## al-Hasani

Jessica_L said:


> Thank you for answering my question.



You are welcome.

I watched that short documentary we discussed yesterday just minutes ago. Nothing special really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 

This is interesting.

Famous Arab Americans | The Arab American Institute

The Arab American Institute



> *Arab American Education*
> 
> Arab Americans with at least a high school diploma number 85%
> More than 4 out of 10 Arab Americans have a bachelor's degree or higher.
> 17% of Arab Americans have a post-graduate degree which is nearly twice the American average (9%).
> Of the school age population, 13% are in pre-school, 58% are in elementary or high school, 22% are enrolled in college and 7% are in graduate school.
> *Arab American Income*
> 
> Median income for Arab American households in 1999 was $47,000 compared with $42,000 for all households in the U.S.
> Approximately 30% have an annual household income of more than $75,000 compared to 22% of all households in the U.S.
> Mean income for Arab American households measures at 8% higher than the national average of $56,644.
> Arab American incomes are 22% higher than the U.S. national average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> This is interesting.
> 
> Famous Arab Americans | The Arab American Institute
> 
> The Arab American Institute



Many Arabs are well off here, however in suburbs they have average median income but still get well fine. We mostly are a educated bunch but problem arises is many glorify positions such as in the medical field and we don't have much people who innovate or come up with new clever ideas.

You see even with that income we still have bills, taxes, insurance, ...etc...so you won't be left with much.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Many Arabs are well off here, however in suburbs they have average median income but still get well fine. We mostly are a educated bunch but problem arises is many glorify positions such as in the medical field and we don't have much people who innovate or come up with new clever ideas.
> 
> You see even with that income we still have bills, taxes, insurance, ...etc...so you won't be left with much. My dad gets rewards people can't get in a whole year and still there is much to pay off with it. Just in two weeks he cashed in over 50 grand. It all goes towards business insurance, investments...but alhamdillah in the end that's something to be very grateful for.



Well, the Arab community in the US seems to be one of the best educated and most prosperous groups in the US. They are above the national average on all levels as the numbers clearly show.
Well according to the link below then 6% of all IMGs in the US are Arabs.

Arab American Physicians | NAAMA

So overall the community is one of the most influential and well off considering the numbers. (3.5 million). It's neither too small to make it unfair for comparisons nor too big.
Well, Steve Jobs did a heck of a job I would say.

You should not really complain that much. The taxes, bills, insurances etc. are overall little compared to what you see in most of Europe, especially Western Europe and Scandinavia. But the wages are in general bigger there but if you are well off in the US it is much, much easier to get rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Well, the Arab community in the US seems to be one of the best educated and most prosperous groups in the US. They are above the national average on all levels as the numbers clearly show.
> Well according to the link below then 6% of all IMGs in the US are Arabs.
> 
> Arab American Physicians | NAAMA
> 
> So overall the community is one of the most influential and well off considering the numbers. (3.5 million). It's neither too small to make it unfair for comparisons nor too big.
> Well, Steve Jobs did a heck of a job I would say.
> 
> You should not really complain that much. The taxes, bills, insurances etc. are overall little compared to what you see in most of Europe, especially Western Europe and Scandinavia. But the wages are in general bigger there but if you are well off in the US it is much, much easier to get rich.



It depends what connections you have and what scenario, opportunity you have at the right time. This is where many people failed miserably and many gained a lot and now have been investing wherever they can. I know people who have an office at their home and manage their investments and lend money. This is a neat way to retire but they are still young, however we have to make sure what we do isn't haram such as loans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

You are right. It just shows that people have bigger chances of becoming successful in environments such as those found in the US. Hence the very high success rate.

You see the same among the 20-30 million (!) of Arabs in Latin America. They are among the most successful and rich communities. Many presidents, prime minsters, military men, businessmen (especially that), intellectuals, sportsmen etc. For instance the world richest man is an Mexican-Arab.

Check this out. I always wanted to travel to Latin America.






How to make Kibbeh (Kibe) - Brazil's popular 'arab' snack - YouTube

US is better for investments than Western Europe and especially Scandinavia. Trust me. On the other hand you have a much bigger social security there than in the US.

Now to something completely different:
















Arabian leopard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

LOL, what's up with the leopard?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> LOL, what's up with the leopard?



Watch the report. Conversation program in Hijaz for the highly endangered Arabian Leopard. We already lost the Asiatic Lion and Cheetah last century (20th century) so no need to lose another wonderful animal. It is good that people are becoming conscious. Today I read that 100 youth were taking part in some cleanup in the Red Sea and in other news volunteers were planting new mangrove trees on the ancient Tarout Island and parts of the Eastern province. Some bays there. It is good that the youth gets more and more conscious about environmental matters. I mean in France etc. in the schools you get those ideas imprinted into your head from an early age. I mean you participate in collecting garbage in groups etc. All that is lacking in the ME.

More than 100 young divers to take part in Red Sea cleanup | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Children chip in to preserve mangrove | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.






_SAVING NATURE: Volunteers join schoolchildren in planting more than 10,000 mangrove shrubs on the shores of Ras Tanura and Tarut Bay.
_
The older generation when they hunted animals such as the Cheetah, Asia Lion, local Saudi Arabian gazelle (some gazelle only found in KSA until it went extinct some 10-15 years ago) and dozens of other animals to extinction were complete ignoramuses on those matters. Why repeat it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

So the first guy is raising and preserving ostriches, in Saudi Arabia? 

I saw the second report also, the Arabic leopard movement. 

Glad they are making efforts to preserve animal species and that second guy doesn't look Arabic in those shades, lol. 

Do you know I remember reading something that by 2050 all fish species will disappear? Did you read anything about this? I mean worldwide not restricted to Arabic nations. 

I remember in the UAE I went to Jabal Hafeet and they had piranhas in their streams, it was funny we threw a little bread and they came out of nowhere dozens of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> So the first guy is raising and preserving ostriches, in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> I saw the second report also, the Arabic leopard movement.
> 
> Glad they are making efforts to preserve animal species and that second guy doesn't look Arabic in those shades, lol.
> 
> Do you know I remember reading something that by 2050 all fish species will disappear? Did you read anything about this? I mean worldwide not restricted to Arabic nations.
> 
> I remember in the UAE I went to Jabal Hafeet and they had piranhas in their streams, it was funny we threw a little bread and they came out of nowhere dozens of them.



Yes, and some other species.






Yes, it is excellent.

LOL. I have not heard about that but without being an expert I can safely tell you that it is nonsense.

National Geographic and other respect channels have made dozens of documentaries about the wildlife of Arabia (Arabian Peninsula) and the one National Geographic made was 4 hours long. Of course divided into episodes.






Speaking about fish do you then know what kind of sharks roam around the waters of Gaza? I mean it is just next to the Suez Channel linking the Mediterranean Sea with the Red Sea. There are at least 44 different shark species in the Red Sea. Maybe some of the local fisherman catch the Great White Shark occasionally.? They do exist in Malta though!

Many are quite aggressive and dangerous actually. But as most animals they leave you alone when not feeling threatened or hungry.

List of Red Sea sharks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do like animals I have to admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

They've caught a lot of sharks in Gaza, lol. Here's one example but they don't do harm to humans I don't think. 

Gaza fishermen catch large shark | Maan News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> They've caught a lot of sharks in Gaza, lol. Here's one example but they don't do harm to humans I don't think.
> 
> Gaza fishermen catch large shark | Maan News Agency



Impressive. I forgot to tell you that the entire Red Sea is literary INFESTED by all kind of sharks. 44 different species. If you ever visit then don't go into the waters while bleeding offshore!

That's definetely a Israeli Zionist spy shark. Great job.

They are very impressive animals. Actually there are shark dishes in both KSA and Yemen, LOL. Never tried it though. The Chinese and East Asians in particular love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Impressive. I forgot to tell you that the entire Red Sea is literary INFESTED by all kind of sharks. 44 different species. If you ever visit then don't go into the waters while bleeding!
> 
> That's definetely a Israeli Zionist spy shark. Great job.
> 
> They are very impressive animals.



I've swam in the sea in Gaza's coast problem is the jellyfish. 

They're all over the place and sting you multiple times but it's not that bad of a sting all you do is rub sand against it and you may not even realize you got stung. 

They've actually pulled out a portion of an Israeli drone before too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Over in the Turkish defence forum we opened a thread called turkish millitary memories and fire arms experiance so can you guys open a similar thread so we can get some of your experiences?
> 
> (I said I would never come back here and its still on but this is a special case)



Of which state ?
Arab states gone to war with each other, it will end up in trolling and fights.


----------



## Doritos11

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> Any



For the new sentence I added, that reason I think better not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Hazzy997 
I wanted to ask you why you have chosen Tupac for your avatar, but it seems that other guys have asked you about it before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997
> I wanted to ask you why you have chosen Tupac for your avatar, but it seems that other guys have asked you about it before.



Did somewhat get the answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Did somewhat get the answer?


No 

@Hazzy997 , dude, why did you really chose that drug dealer photo as your avatar? 
Are you from those guys who believe that he will resurrect in 2014?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> No
> 
> @Hazzy997 , dude, why did you really chose that drug dealer photo as your avatar?
> Are you from those guys who believe that he will resurrect in 2014?



While he didn't have best personal life or didn't show best examples in some cases he has many cases where he promotes good things and he understands the society well. He was an activist in a way and made rap feel different than what it has become today. I also noticed he was anti-mainstream media in a way and I sympathize with him on that. 

Some people say near the end part of his life he converted to Islam.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> While he didn't have best personal life or didn't show best examples in some cases he has many cases where he promotes good things and he understands the society well. He was an activist in a way and made rap feel different than what it has become today. I also noticed he was anti-mainstream media in a way and I sympathize with him on that.
> 
> Some people say near the end part of his life he converted to Islam.


uhhh, on the other hand, I think these rappers are responsible for our social issues by promoting their screwed up life style, like gangs, drugs, ... They have totally screwed the black community, and their work does not worth anything from musical point of view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, on the other hand, I think these rappers are responsible for our social issues by promoting their screwed up life style, like gangs, drugs, ... They have totally screwed the black community, and their work does not worth anything from musical point of view



No they haven't, many factors contribute to the controversy in the black community and to be honest our people want them to stay that way including our authorities. But, also they are largely responsible. However. Regarding our social issues, all popular media and music has ruined our people. People do out of control things here, drinking, random sex, random sexual acts, drug use, excessively cursing, peer pressure, ...and white people indulge in this as well, how don't you see anything wrong in that? Besides a few girls here and there the rest are adventurous and it's disturbing why some girls crush theirselves like that and why guys 24/7 insist on getting girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> No they haven't, many factors contribute to the controversy in the black community and to be honest our people want them to stay that way including our authorities. But, also they are largely responsible. However. Regarding our social issues, all popular media and music has ruined our people. People do out of control things here, drinking, random sex, random sexual acts, drug use, excessively cursing, peer pressure, ...and white people indulge in this as well, how don't you see anything wrong in that? Besides a few girls here and there the rest are adventurous and it's disturbing why some girls crush theirselves like that and why guys 24/7 insist on getting girls.



I do agree that they are not the only responsible ones here. but, you need to note that they are a huge part of the media that you are criticizing it. BTW, I agree that this screwed up life style also exists in white community as well, but its extent is much less compared to the black community. I am personally a very conservative person and almost don't drink alcohol, and have no casual sex, and always try to use proper language. But, even in the black community, they consider it very natural to use drugs, have casual sex, ... not a long time ago, I was talking with a bunch of black youth in a party. after some time, they decided to go outside for using drugs, .... I just freaked out, and got very angry. Then one of them told me that "dude, We are black. It is natural for us to use drugs, ..." . You know, this media have made black youth to believe that they need to use drugs, ... That's why I see these rap stars as the responsible ones in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> I do agree that they are not the only responsible ones here. but, you need to note that they are a huge part of the media that you are criticizing it. BTW, I agree that this screwed up life style also exists in white community as well, but its extent is much less compared to the black community. I am personally a very conservative person and almost don't drink alcohol, and have no casual sex, and always try to use proper language. But, even in the black community, they consider it very natural to use drugs, have casual sex, ... not a long time ago, I was talking with a bunch of black youth in a party. after some time, they decided to go outside for using drugs, .... I just freaked out, and got very angry. Then one of them told me that "dude, We are black. It is natural for us to use drugs, ..." . You know, this media have made black youth to believe that they need to use drugs, ... That's why I see these rap stars as the responsible ones in this mess.



Rap stars today absolutely promote a horrible image, I consider the black community worse in many cases but I also look at the overall picture. Our society is sad bro, it's become something crazy. Don't think I'm not a social person or have no friends, I've seen that stuff and can go to parties whenever I want but it really has less to do with religion and more on my perspective on lifestyle. I used to have crushes on girls until 9th grade, each girl would grind on multiple guys at a party or hook up with a different guy every other weekend or even some I know have numerous partners for sex in the same night at their home. This is insane why cute innocent girls turn this way. Wouldn't you be pissed if you like a cute girl and it turned one weekend she was letting guys get all over here?

I also in Islamic law and more as of recently so I've refrained from dating and definitely from any sexual acts with opposite sex. I'm still somewhat young, I can wait and don't have a problem. My problem is I don't know what to do, should I meet a Arabic girl here Christian or Muslim? Should I look for a religious girl here? No I wouldn't, I'd rather have an Iraqi Christian girl because the ones from back home are different. Then I ask should I marry overseas? I'm considering this but don't know how it will play out and who I would get, I want someone like me. Too bad I saw someone who fit my preference by accident she wears a Niqab but was stunning I should have asked my cousin to approach her. But, God knows what's best for us and he will reward those with what they want.

I'd rather not wait till I'm done with college because having a wife can get stress off me and she could help me focus and study and be happy. Because, I refuse to indulge in these parties which are very easy to be invited to. I won't drink or do drugs and almost everyone I know does either or on the weekends when they're free.

How old are you? Like estimate? Because I am still young and could choose to go into that lifestyle but I want a dedicated relationship and want to raise a family. I don't know bro, you've had your past, is it easy to get over girls or a girl after you've met and lived with one? Or got in a relationship with one?

Because sometimes I regret not finding out who that person was but at same time I try forgetting, however I felt I saw the same person again while she was in a car staring at me. May have may have not but hopefully God gives me what I need and want and what he thinks is right for me.

@rmi5 ...respond where izzzz u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlueWarrior

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I watched that short documentary we discussed yesterday just minutes ago. Nothing special really.


Dividing Yemen is a bad thing.


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> I do agree that they are not the only responsible ones here. but, you need to note that they are a huge part of the media that you are criticizing it. BTW, I agree that this screwed up life style also exists in white community as well, but its extent is much less compared to the black community. I am personally a very conservative person and almost don't drink alcohol, and have no casual sex, and always try to use proper language. But, even in the black community, they consider it very natural to use drugs, have casual sex, ... not a long time ago, I was talking with a bunch of black youth in a party. after some time, they decided to go outside for using drugs, .... I just freaked out, and got very angry. Then one of them told me that "dude, We are black. It is natural for us to use drugs, ..." . You know, this media have made black youth to believe that they need to use drugs, ... That's why I see these rap stars as the responsible ones in this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Rap stars today absolutely promote a horrible image, I consider the black community worse in many cases but I also look at the overall picture. Our society is sad bro, it's become something crazy. Don't think I'm not a social person or have no friends, I've seen that stuff and can go to parties whenever I want but it really has less to do with religion and more on my perspective on lifestyle. I used to have crushes on girls until 9th grade, each girl would grind on multiple guys at a party or hook up with a different guy every other weekend or even some I know have numerous partners for sex in the same night at their home. This is insane why cute innocent girls turn this way. Wouldn't you be pissed if you like a cute girl and it turned one weekend she was letting guys get all over here?
> 
> I also in Islamic law and more as of recently so I've refrained from dating and definitely from any sexual acts with opposite sex. I'm still somewhat young, I can wait and don't have a problem. My problem is I don't know what to do, should I meet a Arabic girl here Christian or Muslim? Should I look for a religious girl here? No I wouldn't, I'd rather have an Iraqi Christian girl because the ones from back home are different. Then I ask should I marry overseas? I'm considering this but don't know how it will play out and who I would get, I want someone like me. Too bad I saw someone who fit my preference by accident she wears a Niqab but was stunning I should have asked my cousin to approach her. But, God knows what's best for us and he will reward those with what they want.
> 
> I'd rather not wait till I'm done with college because having a wife can get stress off me and she could help me focus and study and be happy. Because, I refuse to indulge in these parties which are very easy to be invited to. I won't drink or do drugs and almost everyone I know does either or on the weekends when they're free.
> 
> How old are you? Like estimate? Because I am still young and could choose to go into that lifestyle but I want a dedicated relationship and want to raise a family. I don't know bro, you've had your past, is it easy to get over girls or a girl after you've met and lived with one? Or got in a relationship with one?
> 
> Because sometimes I regret not finding out who that person was but at same time I try forgetting, however I felt I saw the same person again while she was in a car staring at me. May have may have not but hopefully God gives me what I need and want and what he thinks is right for me.
> 
> @rmi5 ...respond where izzzz u



I am so sorry buddy, I got stuck at another thread that @al-Hasani created a while ago. All blame is on him. 
you are right bro. I have the same perspective as you. I would not suggest marrying someone from overseas, because even a christian Iraqi-american girl would be more close to you than a palestinian girl from Gaza. I am not a religious person as you are, but I have been raised in a conservative family and I almost believe in the same social and moral codes as you do. I am also young like you, and have not finished my studies yet. I also prefer to marry with some turkic girl(Azerbaijani, Iranian azeri, Turkish,...), since our mentality and beliefs would be much more closer to each other. My another problem is that I am not able to talk in turkish language fluently. Sadly, my turkish language is very broken, which is an another barrier for me. But, hopefully I am pretty good in talking with girls, and have no problem in this regard . Anyway, I think we need to be patient, dude. finding a good girl, for a serious relationship not just for casual sex stuff, is not an easy job, but it totally worth it when you find a good one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> I am so sorry buddy, I got stuck at another thread that @al-Hasani created a while ago. All blame is on him.
> you are right bro. I have the same perspective as you. I would not suggest marrying someone from overseas, because even a christian Iraqi-american girl would be more close to you than a palestinian girl from Gaza. I am not a religious person as you are, but I have been raised in a conservative family and I almost believe in the same social and moral codes as you do. I am also young like you, and have not finished my studies yet. I also prefer to marry with some turkic girl(Azerbaijani, Iranian azeri, Turkish,...), since our mentality and beliefs would be much more closer to each other. My another problem is that I am not able to talk in turkish language fluently. Sadly, my turkish language is very broken, which is an another barrier for me. But, hopefully I am pretty good in talking with girls, and have no problem in this regard . Anyway, I think we need to be patient, dude. finding a good girl, for a serious relationship not just for casual sex stuff, is not an easy job, but it totally worth it when you find a good one



Yeah, you never know, I actually am liked very much overseas and could deal with a girl from there as long as I find the right person I think is right after I meet her with her family's permission and get to know her. 

Good luck to you on your studies as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah, you never know, I actually am liked very much overseas and could deal with a girl from there as long as I find the right person I think is right after I meet her with her family's permission and get to know her.
> Good luck to you on your studies as well.


Thanks buddy, and also happy valentines day to you 

@Hazzy997 
See this one: 


Serpentine said:


> To all the single members, happy valentine's day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

LOL, I don't care about being single, I just care to know I will be blessed with a good wife and the right wife.

As for females generally I don't care about them. 

I'm younger than you forsure though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Avoid ME girls if you have grown up in the US. All they can do is talk gossip, be obsessed about fashion or obsessed about studying. Some are beautiful and well-mannered and from good families but an Palestinian American girl would be perfect for you I believe. Depends what you prefer. I have lived abroad for over half of my life and each month I can't decide if it would be better to marry an local girl from the ME or a girl of an ME background but born in the West or even a non-ME girl!

It's about the person after all. Sorry for sounding negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Avoid ME girls if you have grown up in the US. All they can do is talk gossip, be obsessed about fashion or obsessed about studying. Some are beautiful and well-mannered and from good families but an Palestinian American girl would be perfect for you I believe. Depends what you prefer. I have lived abroad for over half of my life and each month I can't decide if it would be better to marry an local girl from the ME or a girl of an ME background but born in the West or even a non-ME girl!



I'm on the same page regarding Arabic girls from ME nations and most in Gaza however there are some girls that are really different in Gaza and very pious. I know all these really good families they have really good girls and very pretty ones. I will deal with my wife when it comes to drama I won't tolerate it because I'm the person that doesn't gossip or care for it at all. However, I wouldn't marry a Palestinian girl. There aren't good girls here, maybe some in Ann Arbor are more religious but I'm not sure they are my types personality wise they probably can't live with me. However, I actually get along well female cousins and in Gaza and people there we are very similar I'm a boater in some ways. Girls there aren't like elsewhere, they want a good guy and don't care for other things.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> Avoid ME girls if you have grown up in the US. All they can do is talk gossip, be obsessed about fashion or obsessed about studying. Some are beautiful and well-mannered and from good families but an Palestinian American girl would be perfect for you I believe. Depends what you prefer. I have lived abroad for over half of my life and each month I can't decide if it would be better to marry an local girl from the ME or a girl of an ME background but born in the West or even a non-ME girl!
> It's about the person after all. Sorry for sounding negative.



You are absolutely right, dude. Exactly the same thing(100.00% similar not even 99.99%) is true for Iranian girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm on the same page regarding Arabic girls from ME nations and most in Gaza however there are some girls that are really different in Gaza and very pious. I know all these really good families they have really good girls and very pretty ones. I will deal with my wife when it comes to drama I won't tolerate it because I'm the person that doesn't gossip or care for it at all. However, I wouldn't marry a Palestinian girl. There aren't good girls here, maybe some in Ann Arbor are more religious but I'm not sure they are my types personality wise they probably can't live with me. However, I actually get along well female cousins and in Gaza and people there we are very similar I'm a boater in some ways. *Girls there aren't like elsewhere, they want a good guy and don't care for other things*.


Do you think is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## KingMamba

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Avoid ME girls if you have grown up in the US. All they can do is talk gossip, be obsessed about fashion or obsessed about studying. Some are beautiful and well-mannered and from good families but an Palestinian American girl would be perfect for you I believe. Depends what you prefer. I have lived abroad for over half of my life and each month I can't decide if it would be better to marry an local girl from the ME or a girl of an ME background but born in the West or even a non-ME girl!
> 
> It's about the person after all. Sorry for sounding negative.



Bro Arabs tried to beat me up when I attempted to chat up a beautiful Lebanese chick. 

You are right though about American Arab girls but Persians girls are worse they have a stereotype of being gold diggers because of their habits lol.

Don't get me started on Pakistani girls they watch too much Indian dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Do you think is it a good thing or a bad thing?



I do think it's a good thing because I haven't lived a life with multiple partners if any at all. I'd rather just get married to the right person but also I wouldn't want the vast majority over there but there are actually more than enough good people there and different girls. I consider raising my children as well, something about religious girls they are more shy and humble I like that in a girl.



KingMamba said:


> Bro Arabs tried to beat me up when I attempted to chat up a beautiful Lebanese chick.
> 
> You are right though about American Arab girls but Persians girls are worse they have a stereotype of being gold diggers because of their habits lol.
> 
> *Don't get me started on Pakistani girls they watch too much Indian dramas. *



LOL! That's so annoying, Arabic girls have this issue with turkish dramas as well. What's this world coming to. Lets just settle for the virgins of paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! That's so annoying, Arabic girls have this issue with turkish dramas as well. What's this world coming to. Lets just settle for the virgins of paradise.



Turkish dramas are more popular than Indian ones in Pakistan now too. Careful mate I heard those aint virgins but raisins in paradise.


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Turkish dramas are more popular than Indian ones in Pakistan now too. Careful mate I heard those aint virgins but raisins in paradise.



Alright this getting funny  but lets not mock God's creations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> I do think it's a good thing because I haven't lived a life with multiple partners if any at all. I'd rather just get married to the right person but also I wouldn't want the vast majority over there but there are actually more than enough good people there and different girls. I consider raising my children as well, something about religious girls they are more shy and humble I like that in a girl.


If you find the right partner it would be all perfect but what if it backfires and the partner turns out be someone you don;'t like? In that case you have wasted your entire energy on something that will backfire on you. And also there's higher chance of you getting heartbroken or being fooled. Don't you think so? In this case I am not referring to having multiple partners but leaving other important aspects of life like career, status etc to solely concentrate on a life partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> If you find the right partner it would be all perfect but what if it backfires and the partner turns out be someone you don;'t like? In that case you have wasted your entire energy on something that will backfire on you. And also there's higher chance of you getting heartbroken or being fooled. Don't you think so? In this case I am not referring to having multiple partners but leaving other important aspects of life like career, status etc to solely concentrate on a life partner.



I know this would be a problem but marriages there tend to work out with good guys, I'm in person one of the best guys on this green earth and a wife would be blessed to have me as her husband...

I will get to know her during engagement and if it doesn't feel right we can end it there, I know what I want and can tell who a person is in all aspects pretty quickly. 

The problem isn't me it's that I need to see someone a couple years from now if I insist on marriage overseas. If that doesn't work when I travel there then I will consider seeing someone here not to marry but to know well first.

How about you my friend? Are you in a relationship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 

Post that Egyptian actor or who he was again here and let people see if he looks like me, LOL.


----------



## Falcon29

LOL, he's Palestinian do you believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> I know this would be a problem but marriages there tend to work out with good guys, I'm in person one of the best guys on this green earth and a wife would be blessed to have me as her husband...
> 
> I will get to know her during engagement and if it doesn't feel right we can end it there, I know what I want and can tell who a person is in all aspects pretty quickly.
> 
> The problem isn't me it's that I need to see someone a couple years from now if I insist on marriage overseas. If that doesn't work when I travel there then I will consider seeing someone here not to marry but to know well first.
> 
> How about you my friend? Are you in a relationship?


Yes, I am in a relationship 

But I put equal amount of energy towards education and other interests as much as I concentrate on my partner instead of solely rely on my girlfriend. Actually I have a hard time trusting people, the reason could be childhood experience. So that's the reason why I think it's not a good idea to put your entire life on the hands of your partner. I am personally very loyal towards my partner and expect loyalty from her.

Buddy I need to sleep now. It's 2:52 am here. Good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Yes, I am in a relationship
> 
> But I put equal amount of energy towards education and other interests as much as I concentrate on my partner instead of solely rely on my girlfriend. Actually I have a hard time trusting people, the reason could be childhood experience. So that's the reason why I think it's not a good idea to put your entire life on the hands of your partner. I am personally very loyal towards my partner and expect loyalty from her.
> 
> Buddy I need to sleep now. It's 2:52 am here. Good night.



Night. 

Tomorrow you show us pics of you two. 

.........
@al-Hasani 

I just took a quick pic of myself to prove to you I don't look like DJ khaled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, he's Palestinian do you believe it.



I actually do see some similarities. Mostly facial. But he fits right into the Levant and Hijaz just south of it so not surprising.

OK, I will await that then, LOL.


KingMamba said:


> Bro Arabs tried to beat me up when I attempted to chat up a beautiful Lebanese chick.
> 
> You are right though about American Arab girls but Persians girls are worse they have a stereotype of being gold diggers because of their habits lol.
> 
> Don't get me started on Pakistani girls they watch too much Indian dramas.



Bro, I don't know much about American Arab girls. I only studied for 1 year in the US. I want to return though. There I obviously met some Arab American women and Saudi Arabian/other Arab female students. Most are good but some were simply too wild or too serious. It's like there are not any middle ground with them.

In France most were "liberal" while in Denmark more are conservative and often wearing hijab. Those who are not are too wild and a bad example. But they are a minority in Denmark. More of them in France. What an embarrassment it was.

But I have too big expectations anyway so maybe it is just me?

What is your experience with Arab-American women? Are they as I told or what? I imagine that some of them are crazy house wife's with temper.

To me most ME girls are similar maybe that is just me?

Pakistani girls seem the most normal to me. As I told you I study with a Pakistani girl who is among the best students in my class. She is Punjabi.

I will give you her surname, LOL since I am already stalking her a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I'm not going to do it forget it....

Here's a short documentary I want you too see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> I actually do see some similarities. Mostly facial. But he fits right into the Levant and Hijaz just south of it so not surprising.
> 
> OK, I will await that then, LOL.
> 
> 
> Bro, I don't know much about American Arab girls. I only studied for 1 year in the US. I want to return though. There I obviously met some Arab American women and Saudi Arabian/other Arab female students. Most are good but some were simply too wild or too serious. It's like there are not any middle ground with them.
> 
> In France most were "liberal" while in Denmark more are conservative and often wearing hijab. Those who are not are too wild and a bad example. But they are a minority in Denmark. More of them in France. What an embarrassment it was.
> 
> But I have too big expectations anyway so maybe it is just me?
> 
> What is your experience with Arab-American women? Are they as I told or what? I imagine that some of them are crazy house wife's with temper.
> 
> To me most ME girls are similar maybe that is just me?
> 
> Pakistani girls seem the most normal to me. As I told you I study with a Pakistani girl who is among the best students in my class. *She is Punjabi.*
> 
> I will give you her surname, LOL since I am already stalking her a bit.


Punjabi girls are the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ya habibis what's up and kaifa haluk ??? 

@Hazzy997

@al-Hasani how goes your search for the perfect maid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Ya habibis what's up and kaifa haluk ???
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> @al-Hasani how goes your search for the perfect maid



Everything's good alhamdillah how's everything with you guys. 

................................

@Mahmoud_EGY

وكـالــة مـعـا الاخباريـة: الجيش المصري يدمر منازلا وانفاقا لإقامة منطقة عازلة على حدود غزة

القاهرة- معا - شنت قوات حرس الحدود المصري، اليوم السبت، حملة عسكرية مكبرة بمنطقة الانفاق الحدودية على حدود غزة برفح وضبط عشرة انفاق.
وقالت مصادر امنية مصرية انه تم ضبط عشرة انفاق بينها سبعة داخل منازل في مناطق البراهمة والصرصورية وصلاح الدين والحلوات وزعرب وتم تفجير الانفاق وتدمير ونسف المنازل.
واوضحت ان ذلك يأتي في اطار خطة الجيش المصري ايضا لاقامة منطقة عازلة بين مصر وقطاع غزة برفح بعمق 300 متر بالمناطق السكنية وبعق 500 متر بالمناطق الخلاء.

..................
شو رأيك بهل موضوع


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

عمرك زرت قبر الرسول؟

ولا أيا حد فيكو؟

Has anyone here ever visited the Prophet's(SAW) tomb?

@Talon 

Sometimes when I stand still or stand against my back not often though I feel a tickle in my heart. How should I explain this...basically I feel like energy is leaving my heart into the space and it tickles in a way and if I rub my chest or flex it it will stop or sometimes it stops by itself. Is this something normal? Maybe my heart is being cleaned of sins...


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> Sometimes when I stand still or stand against my back not often though I feel a tickle in my heart. How should I explain this...basically I feel like energy is leaving my heart into the space and it tickles in a way and if I rub my chest or flex it it will stop or sometimes it stops by itself. Is this something normal? Maybe my heart is being cleaned of sins...



Or maybe just a heartburn or palpitation....ask a doc or get a ECG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Or maybe just a heartburn or palpitation....ask a doc or get a ECG



It's not heartburn, just a soft tickle I get once in a while.


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> It's not heartburn, just a soft tickle I get once in a while.


describe " soft tickle"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> describe " soft tickle"



Basically as if atoms are swimming out of my heart in one area maybe near the middle and while that's occurring it feels ticklish. It's like particles are leaving my body but from my heart.


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Basically as if atoms are swimming out of my heart in one area maybe near the middle and while that's occurring it feels ticklish. It's like particles are leaving my body but from my heart.


usually associated with acidity, gas (meaning you sit too much or have gas production and it is pushing at your heart) or can be palpitation or even heartburn has that symptoms sometimes....ask our doc @S.U.R.B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Basically as if atoms are swimming out of my heart in one area maybe near the middle and while that's occurring it feels ticklish. It's like particles are leaving my body but from my heart.



Have you been diagnosed with high blood pressure or abnormal cholesterol level?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Have you been diagnosed with high blood pressure or abnormal cholesterol level?



Not at all and I'm still pretty young, I'm not sure what it is but it's not worrying me. It's just a fuzzy feeling I get here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Sometimes when I stand still or stand against my back not often though I feel a tickle in my heart. How should I explain this...basically I feel like energy is leaving my heart into the space and it tickles in a way and if I rub my chest or flex it it will stop or sometimes it stops by itself. Is this something normal?* Maybe my heart is being cleaned of sins...*


lolzzz get yourself checked up by a doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Everything's good alhamdillah how's everything with you guys.
> 
> ................................
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> وكـالــة مـعـا الاخباريـة: الجيش المصري يدمر منازلا وانفاقا لإقامة منطقة عازلة على حدود غزة
> 
> القاهرة- معا - شنت قوات حرس الحدود المصري، اليوم السبت، حملة عسكرية مكبرة بمنطقة الانفاق الحدودية على حدود غزة برفح وضبط عشرة انفاق.
> وقالت مصادر امنية مصرية انه تم ضبط عشرة انفاق بينها سبعة داخل منازل في مناطق البراهمة والصرصورية وصلاح الدين والحلوات وزعرب وتم تفجير الانفاق وتدمير ونسف المنازل.
> واوضحت ان ذلك يأتي في اطار خطة الجيش المصري ايضا لاقامة منطقة عازلة بين مصر وقطاع غزة برفح بعمق 300 متر بالمناطق السكنية وبعق 500 متر بالمناطق الخلاء.
> 
> ..................
> شو رأيك بهل موضوع


رايى المتواضع ان كل احتياجات غزة لازم توصل من المعبر الانفاق مافيش جد عارف بتجيب اية يعنى اما يكون فى طيارة واقعة و تسليج متطور عند الارهابيين لازم اقفل كل الطرق الى بتوصل السلاح

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

hey friends what's your favorite movies ما هي أفلامكم المفضلة
me action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> رايى المتواضع ان كل احتياجات غزة لازم توصل من المعبر الانفاق مافيش جد عارف بتجيب اية يعنى اما يكون فى طيارة واقعة و تسليج متطور عند الارهابيين لازم اقفل كل الطرق الى بتوصل السلاح



فش امسلاحين فل منطقة عند الحدود انا شفتها بعينيا ي اخي

السلاح بيجي من ليبا مش من عندنا



Mootaz-khelifi said:


>



I like inception, insidious 2, man on fire, all the die hards except last one, some Mel Gibson movies, taken, avatar was decent, I know there's more I can't remember now....

There's one also where this guy is a double agent at a Yemeni prison but then goes against the CIA it's confusing a little but really good. I forgot what it's called.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

حسبي الله ونهم الوكيل عليهم عناصر داعش الشياطين كيف يقتلو فتاة في هيك جريمة بالله فهموني هدول الجواسيس بل مرة غريبين بحبو القتل والأجرام فل شعب

بجد الفيديو هداك قهرني بس المشكلة الكبيرة انو في ناس بدافعو عنهم لسا و بحكولي الشباب هدول اشرف شباب 

هدول الشباب قتلة و بنا فتنة الله يكسبهم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> حسبي الله ونهم الوكيل عليهم عناصر داعش الشياطين كيف يقتلو فتاة في هيك جريمة بالله فهموني هدول الجواسيس بل مرة غريبين بحبو القتل والأجرام فل شعب
> 
> بجد الفيديو هداك قهرني بس المشكلة الكبيرة انو في ناس بدافعو عنهم لسا و بحكولي الشباب هدول اشرف شباب
> 
> هدول الشباب قتلة و بنا فتنة الله يكسبهم






See this video and what he said 
الإرهابيين أصدقائنا اشرف ناس و اتقى ناس


----------



## Doritos11

The reason why the ME societies are a mess is because they actually listen people like that.


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> See this video and what he said
> الإرهابيين أصدقائنا اشرف ناس و اتقى ناس



مين هو هاد؟ لحظة دبي أصالي صلاة المغرب


----------



## Dubious

@Hazzy997 hows your tickling?


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> مين هو هاد؟ لحظة دبي أصالي صلاة المغرب


Abdullah al-nafisi a Kuwaiti national

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> @Hazzy997 hows your tickling?



Overall it's fine but I get it here and there I don't think it's anything of concern though. I don't mind concern either I've been through way worse...

Soon after I get a couple more tooth extractions and the rest of my braces I will finally head back to the gym I really miss lifting weights they make a difference...

.......................

Us Arabs rarely get positive ratings, lol. 

@Arabian Legend 

ي ولد مين هاذي المش عارف ايش فل افاتار تعبك؟ 

ي عيب الشوم عليك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Do you guys know of any solid sports watches out there? 

@Doritos11 @al-Hasani 

Btw, I'm really looking forward to the HTC M8 it will be a nice phone but my contract hasn't ended yet.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you guys know of any solid sports watches out there?
> 
> @Doritos11 @al-Hasani
> 
> Btw, I'm really looking forward to the HTC M8 it will be a nice phone but my contract hasn't ended yet.



Get a G shock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Get a G shock.



I have one... 

They're really solid and tough but I'm looking for more variety ...

And affordable at same time.


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Traffic accident in the Libyan desert astonish the traffic experts in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hakan




----------



## Falcon29

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 
" قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: كَذَّبَنِي ابْنُ آدَمَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، وَشَتَمَنِي وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ، فَأَمَّا تَكْذِيبُهُ إِيَّايَ فَقَوْلُهُ: لَنْ يُعِيدَنِي كَمَا بَدَأَنِي، وَلَيْسَ أَوَّلُ الْخَلْقِ بِأَهْوَنَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ إِعَادَتِهِ، وَأَمَّا شَتْمُهُ إِيَّايَ فَقَوْلُهُ: اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا، وَأَنَا الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ، لَمْ أَلِدْ وَلَمْ أُولَدْ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِي كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ"
رواه البخاري (وكذلك النسائي)


----------



## Shah9

Is that you on your DP hazz?


----------



## Hakan

Check out this thread guys
Ottoman Uniforms Complete Guide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

^

Don't check out that thread.



Kaan said:


> Check out this thread guys
> Ottoman Uniforms Complete Guide



Mate, generally Arabs don't like out Ottomans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> Traffic accident in the Libyan desert astonish the traffic experts in the world



lol that made my day (hoping the occupants of both autos are ok of course)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sinan said:


> ^
> 
> Don't check out that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, generally Arabs don't like out Ottomans.


LoLz. Why do you make such an assumption?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoLz. Why do you make such an assumption?


I have noticed it alot with egyptians and christian arabs not so much the others like gulf arabs.


----------



## Hyperion

Need some Turkish coffee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Yzd Khalifa said:


> LoLz. Why do you make such an assumption?



1-) General opinion in Turkey. "Arabs don't like us and we don't like them"

WW1 issues. Though it's going for better now, i think.

2-) Do you remember that rail road thread.... Xenon mentioned Hicaz railroad had been built by Ottomans, all the hell break lose in a minute.

3-)Foreign Rule.

I think Ottomans are a sensitive issue to talk with Arabs ? 



Hyperion said:


> Need some Turkish coffee!



Sir, can i offer you a Turkish Tea.... Turkish,Tea house. | Page 47

İnce belli, tavşan kanı.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Kaan said:


> I have noticed it alot with egyptians and christian arabs not so much the others like gulf arabs.



In what way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> ^
> 
> Don't check out that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, generally Arabs don't like out Ottomans.



damn it .. i did.. 

Pak naswar,Arabic coffee,Turkish tea... wtf is next? afghani hash?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> damn it .. i did..



You Pakistanis love Ottomans....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Turkish coffee anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> You Pakistanis love Ottomans....



funny isnt it... my granpa"s brother was into the khilafat movement..



Hyperion said:


> Turkish coffee anyone?




its raining here... n my foot is forked up cant walk... life is a bitch..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Tbqh, I'd like to get something off my chest, I like exchanging thoughts with you in particular ...



> ]1-) General opinion in Turkey. "Arabs don't like us and we don't like them"




Some people. We - Saudis - do really like the Turks, but some of us do have the kind of perception that the Turks are cold - even among themselves -




> WW1 issues. Though it's going for better know, i think.



I responded to this at time where Al-Hasani and Ata Wolf were exchanging a poor language. Although I perfectly understand that the outcome of WW1 was slightly unfair for the Turks and Germans, but I believe that the Turks got their own back, re-took their land, and sought after their dependence. The Ottoman Empire didn't collapse because of the Turks, the Greeks, the Americans, the Brits or the Arabs. It collapsed because the Ottoman Sultans turned away from the very same thing they made them great. They ignored everybody, the country was running down pretty low and low, with tens of rebellions and so on.




> 2-) Do you remember that rail road thread.... Xenon mentioned Hicaz railroad had been built by Ottomans, all the hell break lose in a minute.



That's a historic fact. Although we never allied ourselves with you, we never considered the Ottomans to be THE sworn enemy of ours. I might go on and say many modern Saudi historians endorse the Ottomans at the time where they were at the peak of their power.




> 3-) Foreign Role



Erdogan isn't the best, no one is flawless. But I must attest that most of the criticism I have against him is regarding his own book of rules within Turkey, not his FP, that's despite the fact that he often tries to slack off most of the agreements we reached with the Turkish Gov't - but he still faces a great number of opposition in this regard, among his party, the government, the military, the private sector, and the parliament.



Sinan said:


> 1-) General opinion in Turkey. "Arabs don't like us and we don't like them"
> 
> WW1 issues. Though it's going for better know, i think.
> 
> 2-) Do you remember that rail road thread.... Xenon mentioned Hicaz railroad had been built by Ottomans, all the hell break lose in a minute.
> 
> 3-)Foreign Role
> 
> I think Ottomans are a sensitive issue to talk with Arabs ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, can i offer you a Turkish Tea.... Turkish,Tea house. | Page 47
> 
> İnce belli, tavşan kanı.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> funny isnt it... my granpa"s brother was into the khilafat movement..



We Turks remember our Pakistani brothers help, during our most distressful time. I think that is the exact reason why our relatonship never got soured.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> We Turks remember our Pakistani brothers help, during our most distressful time. I think that is the exact reason why our relatonship never got soured.



we remember yours... i met Turk med teams during 2012 floods... one of the first teams to arrive and the last to leave..

@Hyperion although the aussie chicks were nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Me likey Aussie girls..... 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we remember yours... i met Turk med teams during 2012 floods... one of the first teams to arrive and the last to leave..
> 
> @Hyperion although the aussie chicks were nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> In what way?


The egyptians don't have a problem with turks from my experience but they don't care for the ottomans much. IDK maybe because the ottomans took out the mamlukes or something. The other arabs like north AFricans, gulf, balad Al Sham arabs like the ottomans from my experience. I haven't done a poll or anything but thats just what I observed.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Me likey Aussie girls.....



bhai bhabiun sharmun ya shiek...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Tbqh, I'd like to get something off my chest, I like exchanging thoughts with you in particular ...



Great... 

Please always be open with me. Not talking about negative things is no good.We should be realistic.



> Some people. We - Saudis - do really like the Turks, but some of us do have the kind of perception that the Turks are cold - even among themselves -



Cold like ...... Ruthless or like in relationships between people.

I wouldn't consider us as cold people, but maybe from Saudis POV we look cold, IDK.




> I responded to this at time where Al-Hasani and Ata Wolf were exchanging a poor language. Although I perfectly understand that the outcome of WW1 was slightly unfair for the Turks and Germans, but I believe that the Turks got their own back, re-took their land, and sought after their dependence. The Ottoman Empire didn't collapse because of the Turks, the Greeks, the Americans, the Brits or the Arabs. It collapsed because the Ottoman Sultans turned away from the very same thing they made them great. They ignored everybody, the country was running down pretty low and low, with tens of rebellions and so on.



We covered this ssue with you long time ago, i still remember.

At that time, wheni was still a new comer to the forum... I was thinking "Arabs stabbed us through our backs at WW1".

But you explained that rebellion was inevatible as Ottomans new nationalistic movement as th policy regarded non-Turk Ottomans citizens as secnd class people. It helped me to understand hat Ottomans were at fault too. I decided to be open minded at that point. Thank you. 




> That's a historic fact. Although we never allied ourselves with you, we never considered the Ottomans to be THE sworn enemy of ours. I might go on and say many modern Saudi historians endorse the Ottomans at the time where they were at the peak of their power.



Sometimes, (only sometimes, as i am very nationalistic)

I wish we could be still living together, not Turks on the power but ruling and living as equal citizens. That would be state could have been a super power.




> Erdogan isn't the best, no one is flawless. But I must attest that most of the criticism I have against him is regarding his own book of rules within Turkey, not his FP, that's despite the fact that *he often tries slack-off most of the agreements we reached with the Turkish Gov't *- but he still faces a great number of opposition in this regard, among his party, the government, the military, the private sector, and the parliament.



I don't like Erdogan, never liked a bit. 

What about the agreements ? I'm curious ? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mate, it's 2:00 am here. I worked 14 hours for every weekday (except today) and slept for 4 hours..... So please excuse me. I need to get some sleep. See you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Bhabhi's place is at home and in my heart.... no business in my day to day life..... she is my queen, not my sovereign
...... 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> bhai bhabiun sharmun ya shiek...



Iyi geceler!

@Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Hyperion said:


> Turkish coffee anyone?



OoOo yes please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sorry for being an asshole... but had to share this with ya:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

What about her serving it? 








KAL-EL said:


> OoOo yes please






















Edited out.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> sorry for being an asshole... but had to share this with ya:
> 
> 
> View attachment 18083

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

........................


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> What about her serving it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Hyperion said:


> What about her serving it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, hold on to your pants.......... 





KAL-EL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 18084


Awesome avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

*Epic



*


KAL-EL said:


>


----------



## xenon54 out

Yzd Khalifa said:


> *Epic
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have somehow the feeling you like pokemon much, dont you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> I have somehow the feeling you like *pokemon* much, dont you?


----------



## Falcon29




----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 18087


Well, i have nice memorys with pokemon, i collected the trading cards and played the Gameboy games when i was a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> Well, i have nice memorys with pokemon, i collected the trading cards and played the Gameboy games when i was a kid.



never liked em.. except for a small time.. coz of a geeky neighbouring kid..


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Well, i have nice memorys with pokemon, i collected the trading cards and played the Gameboy games when i was a kid.


No way man me too. I had gold version on gameboy color, then I had saphire for game boy advanced. I never played with pokemon cards. I was a yugioh guy when it came to card games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I know most Shia do mu'tah and it's excessive but does Hezbollah believe strongly in that too? 

Do they only allow it in certain cases or is it the same thing as well? I thought you might of known since you're more involved in the Arabic world and forums.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I know most Shia do mu'tah and it's excessive but does Hezbollah believe strongly in that too?
> 
> Do they only allow it in certain cases or is it the same thing as well? I thought you might of known since you're more involved in the Arabic world and forums.



No,

most Muslims including Suninis do mu’tah.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> No,
> 
> most Muslims including Suninis do mu’tah.



Not true bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Doritos11 said:


> No,
> 
> most Muslims including Suninis do mu’tah.



Nopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Doritos11 

Bro, theres a problem where people are having multiple partners by the age of 20 and this is obviously done for pleasure and is completely haram. Mu'tah was never such a concept it was only in few cases where it was permitted and in early times where arabs still had not adopted Islam completely they were learning slowly. 

I read a article another day of shia muslim in my state in the city of dearborn who says hes a muslim and has done mut'ah with 20 different partners and he was being interviewed at a night club, LMAO. This guy is going straight to hell fire shame on him. That is corrupting Islam and all the parents who permit that will be in hell too.


----------



## Hakan

I would like to thank all the arab members here for not buying al-hasanis b.s and for upholding unity in the musilm community. I hope you guys dont take offence for what was written today and i hope you get al-hasani to straighten out.


Thank you.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> I would like to thank all the arab members here for not buying al-hasanis b.s and for upholding unity in the musilm community. I hope you guys dont take offence for what was written today and i hope you get al-hasani to straighten out.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



What's wrongs? LOL, he seems to get many people to come here and complain, I disagree with him on something's but it's really funny...


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> What's wrongs? LOL, he seems to get many people to come here and complain, I disagree with him on something's but it's really funny...



I don't know what that person is talking about? He is referring to a thread where I purely wrote facts and where ironically 5-6 Arab members thanked my posts if not more.

Including yourself. Very funny indeed. 

He thinks that any Arab will side with a Turk over an Arab.

You see then he became angry and started to make threads about KSA in the ME section to which I started to make counter threads.

It's great fun anyway. No problem.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I don't know what that person is talking about? He is referring to a thread where I purely wrote facts and where ironically 5-6 Arab members thanked my posts if not more.
> 
> Including yourself. Very funny indeed.
> 
> He thinks that any Arab will side with a Turk over an Arab.
> 
> You see then he became angry and started to make threads about KSA in the ME section to which I started to make counter threads.
> 
> It's great fun anyway. No problem.



It can't be black and white, so yes I agreed with something's you said about the late ottoman empire however I obviously have my complaints with Arabs today. It never used to be so complicated for Muslims but life was never intended this way, God made it so we're in a constant struggle.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Any gamers in the house?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Any gamers in the house?



Depends what gaming? PC or console?

انتي زي القمر


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Depends what gaming? PC or console?
> 
> انتي زي القمر



Thanks for the complement !

Yeah I just got the new PS4 .

There are no much games released yet but the available ones are nice though. Assassin's creed is what I play at the moment. 

You?


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Thanks for the complement !
> 
> Yeah I just got the new PS4 .
> 
> There are no much games released yet but the available ones are nice though. Assassin's creed is what I play at the moment.
> 
> You?



وقتيش بدنا نتزواج 

I don't have the new one, I have the ps3 and haven't played in months but I will eventually get a new console haven't decided yet but I know much about both. Titanfall is coming out soon and there aren't many games out but have you tried battlefield 4? 

I'm just going to buy a real gun for a hobby only on weekends rather than game.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> وقتيش بدنا نتزواج



Im already engaged to @al-Hasani 



> I don't have the new one, I have the ps3 and haven't played in months but I will eventually get a new console haven't decided yet but I know much about both. Titanfall is coming out soon and there aren't many games out but have you tried battlefield 4?



I would recommend the xbox. I really wanted to get one but since I got the PS4 no chance for the xbox.

Yes I tried the BF4. I like it but too much headache. 



> I'm just going to buy a real gun for a hobby only on weekends rather than game.




I thought you have one already, LOL. Stay safe if you go for it.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Im already engaged to @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend the xbox. I really wanted to get one but since I got the PS4 no chance for the xbox.
> 
> Yes I tried the BF4. I like it but too much headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you have one already, LOL. Stay safe if you go for it.



Me getting rifle have handgun though...

كيف حياتك معك شو بتعمل انت؟ انت متزواج ولا لسا؟ والله انا شايف أحسن نتزواج و ننسا نكد الدنيا


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Me getting rifle have handgun though…



What guns are in your locker? post some pics if you may. 



> كيف حياتك معك شو بتعمل انت؟ انت متزواج ولا لسا؟ والله انا شايف أحسن نتزواج و ننسا نكد الدنيا



Anesthesiologist, one year ahead for graduation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> What guns are in your locker? post some pics if you may.
> 
> 
> 
> Anesthesiologist, one year ahead for graduation.



P226, good for you so you study In Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Mugwop

rmi5 said:


> No
> 
> @Hazzy997 , dude, why did you really chose that drug dealer photo as your avatar?
> Are you from those guys who believe that he will resurrect in 2014?



He was more than just a drug dealer.He was a legend who survived 5 shots. RMI5 can you survive 5 shots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> P226,



The sliver one



> good for you so you study In Saudi Arabia?



UOF Toronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> The sliver one
> 
> 
> 
> UOF Toronto.



No, it's black ....

Do you have any guns? Laws in Canada are crazy aren't they? I don't have CCW for it yet though...

@Jessica_L , what's up with you? How's life been? We rarely see you here it's so painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it's black ....



Not bad at all.



> Do you have any guns? Laws in Canada are crazy aren't they? I don't have CCW for it yet though...




No I don't nor planning to get one 

Yes the laws are strict comparing to the states.

Get licensed or you will end up in trouble.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't nor planning to get one
> 
> Yes the laws are strict comparing to the states.
> 
> Get licensed or you will end up in trouble.



No I won't lol, I don't carry it in public, in our state we can own guns but handguns need a purchasing license, when I'm legal age for a carry license then I will get it but right now I can't carry it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jessica_L said:


> He was more than just a drug dealer.He was a legend who survived 5 shots. RMI5 can you survive 5 shots?



Dude, I am not an idiot to be shotted 5 times


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Under 21 and lives in a democrat state



And....?


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> No I won't lol, I don't carry it in public, in our state we can own guns but handguns need a purchasing license, when I'm legal age for a carry license then I will get it but right now I can't carry it...


Under 21 and lives in a democrat state


----------



## KAL-EL

Arabian Legend said:


> Any gamers in the house?



Oh yeah  Although right now Just currently playing COD: Black Ops II on 360. Still deciding between the PS4 or xbox one.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Under 21 and lives in a democrat state



Is that supposed to mean anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

KAL-EL said:


> Oh yeah  Although right now Just currently playing COD: Black Ops II on 360. Still deciding between the PS4 or xbox one.



I tried COD Ghost, didn't like though. Im zombies fan

Go for the xbox. Much better than the PS4 in term of graphics. The grips are nice too to that of the PS.


----------



## KAL-EL

Arabian Legend said:


> I tried COD Ghost, didn't like though. Im zombies fan
> 
> Go for the xbox. Much better than the PS4 in term of graphics. The grips are nice too to that of the PS.



Not a big fan of ghosts either. Have mixed feelings on it. I still like BO2 better. I'm leaning towards the xbox, but haven't made my final decision yet. I wanted to wait till spring to see how both consoles performed after a few updates. I have a PS3 too, but never fully got used to the controllers. I use it for mainly a blu-ray player.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it's black ....
> 
> Do you have any guns? Laws in Canada are crazy aren't they? I don't have CCW for it yet though...
> 
> @Jessica_L , what's up with you? How's life been? We rarely see you here it's so painful.



Well I get alot of backlash from people here for no reason. The thread about the Palestinian brawl is an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

KAL-EL said:


> Not a big fan of ghosts either. Have mixed feelings on it. I still like BO2 better. I'm leaning towards the xbox, but haven't made my final decision yet. I wanted to wait till spring to see how both consoles performed after a few updates. I have a PS3 too, but never fully got used to the controllers. I use it for mainly a blu-ray player.



What else you play beside the COD?


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Well I get alot of backlash from people here for no reason. The thread about the Palestinian brawl is an example.



Don't worry about them,  

Even I had a thread which is was maybe over a hundred pages long where almost everyone went against me but I still kept going because I stand up for what I believe. 

It's Palestinian genetics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

KAL-EL said:


> Not a big fan of ghosts either. Have mixed feelings on it. I still like BO2 better. I'm leaning towards the xbox, but haven't made my final decision yet. I wanted to wait till spring to see how both consoles performed after a few updates. I have a PS3 too, but never fully got used to the controllers. I use it for mainly a blu-ray player.


 
Instead of deliberately buying video games with pretty ladies in them just so you've got a special someone who talks sweetly back at you why don't you muster the courage up & ask out that blond on whom you've got a massive crush on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

What victory against the regional power is like:






@Doritos11 @haman10 @ResurgentIran @Zarvan @Full Moon @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend .... @Arabi 

You guys gotta appreciate this spirit... ....while all our nations are in turmoil and in fitnah with each other Gaza gets attacked yet they still put up resistance like no other people no matter how many times they attack them ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> its raining here... n my foot is forked up cant walk... life is a bitch..


 Shut up nikkah pra and watch this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Talon said:


> Shut up nikkah pra and watch this:




My sister talon has a harsh language 

Tough ma'am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

haman10 said:


> My sister talon has a harsh language
> 
> Tough ma'am


Ah, now I figured why she has over "25,000" likes yet has a few "6,000" post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> You guys gotta appreciate this spirit..



appreciated 

but can u explain what was that ? what was those lights on the sky ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> My sister talon has a harsh language
> 
> Tough ma'am


Well @DESERT FIGHTER is a good bro....but sometimes I just like to be the man 
Nikkah praa means small bro 



Shah9 said:


> Ah, now I figured why she has over "25,000" likes yet has a few "6,000" post.


Did I cause you to scratch your head too  sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> appreciated
> 
> but can u explain what was that ? what was those lights on the sky ?



After the ceasfire was declared on November 21 I believe the Palestinians took to the streets and the Palestinian soliders were firing guns at the air you can hear from 0:33-0:45 and saying Israel couldn't stop the resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Shah9 said:


> Ah, now I figured why she has over "25,000" likes yet has a few "6,000" post.


I post like a badass  everyone loves *each and every of my post*  at least 4.1 thanks per post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> I post like a badass  everyone loves *each and every of my post*  at least 4.1 thanks per post







@Arabian Legend

How is the PS4? Thinking about buying one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Didn't realize there is an arab chit chat corner too! 
so many chit chat threads......
do also visit my thread Whatever | Page 2986

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Guys and gals, what's your opinion on Wafa Sultan?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Guys and gals, what's your opinion on Wafa Sultan?



Nusayri trash.

A very rare and beautiful Arabian Leopard killed in Hijaz in a valley around Makkah by some complete idiots.






*مقتل نمر عربي في مكة المكرمة وبيع جثته*​مكة المكرمة - خميس الزهراني
لم يألف أهالي قرية الشق بوادي نعمان، الواقع بين مدينة الطائف ومكة المكرمة، رؤية ذلك المنظر، الذي ظهر لهم في صباح السبت، لنمر عربي معلقاً في شجرة سمرة.

وتأتي تفاصيل الحادثة التي حصلت عليها "العربية.نت".. أن أهالي القرية شعروا في وقت سابق بفقدانهم عدداً كبيراً من الإبل يجدونها كل صباح ضحية لحيوان مفترس لم يستطيعوا تحديد هويته أو توجيه أصابع الاتهام إليه، غير أن الشكوك تذهب دائماً إلى ناحية الذئب البريء.

ويسرد تفاصيل القصة ماطر السويدي الهذلي، أحد سكان القرية قائلاً: "بينما أحد ربعنا اسمه جبير المطرفي، فقد مساء الجمعة، إحدى إبله وجدها مذبوحة.. وراوده الشك أن هناك ذئباً يترصد حلالهم، فقرر أن يضع مادة السم في الجمل الميت وتركه حتى الصباح ليتفاجأ بأن القاتل والمقتول هو النمر العربي النادر جداً".

واستطرد السويدي، "الحقيقة أن جميع أهالي القرى هنا في وادي نعمان التي تسكنها قبيلة هذيل تأثروا كثيراً ليس لفقدانهم للإبل فحسب بل لهذا الحيوان الذي نحبه، وهو نادر الوجود، حيث كنا نسمع عنه منذ عام 1970، واختفى عنا بعدها ليعود بيننا مجدداً لكن للأسف ميتاً".

وأضاف "هنا أهالي القرى لديهم قدر كبير من الوعي تجاه هذا السلالة النادرة من الحيوانات، ولو كنا نعلم لما وضعنا السم في الجمل المقتول.. أقل ما نفعله نُبلغ الجهات المعنية لتتبع خطاه وحمايتنا وحمايته هو الآخر".

وحول وادي نعمان الواقع شمال شرق مكة المكرمة، وهو من أكبر الأودية في المنطقة وتسكنه قبيلة هذيل منذ القدم.

وأشار السويدي إلى "أن مجموعة من أهالي القرية لاحظوا قبل فترات عدد 3 من الضباء تجول في جبل النوبة شمال تلفريك الطائف، والمنطقة غنية بالحيوانات والصيد مثل الفهد الحجل، والوبر وغيرها من الطيور".

*بيع الجثة*
روى أمين عام الهيئة للحماية الفطرية الأمير بندر بن سعود تفاصيل اختفاء جثة النمر العربي الذي تم قتله يوم أمس على يد أحد سكان قرية وادي النعمان في مكة المكرمة.

وقال لـ"العربية.نت" أن قاتله باع جثته لأحد المواطنين من خارج تلك القرية، لكي يستفيد من جلده، وتم التوصل إليه، والذي بدوره وعد فريق الهيئة التي تتابع هذا الموضوع بتسليم الجثة اليوم أو غد كحد أقصى.

وأوضح أن الإحصائيات تتوقع تواجد ما بين 50 إلى 200 نمر عربي فقط في السعودية والأردن وعمان واليمن والإمارات، إذ تتواجد عبر سلسلة من الجبال. مشيراً إلى تواجد عشر من تلك النمور في المركز الوطني للأبحاث بالطائف. 

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-t...يقتلون-النمر-العربي-في-ضواحي-مكة-المكرمة.html


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Indeed complete idiots, can't understand why people make moronic decisions like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> How is the PS4? Thinking about buying one.



Go for the xbox if play soccer much. The PS4 is nice too but the controller is what I don't like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Go for the xbox if play soccer much. The PS4 is nice too but the controller is what I don't like.



Not touched the PS4 or the new Xbox yet. Not a big gamer. When I was smaller I was though. But I want to buy the new PS4 nevertheless.

Is the new Xbox really better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Not touched the PS3 or the new Xbox yet. Not a big gamer. When I was smaller I was though. But I want to buy the new PS4 nevertheless.
> 
> Is the new Xbox really better?



I would say the graphics is slightly much better than the PS4 but as overall both consoles are pretty much alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> I would say the graphics is slightly much better than the PS4 but as overall both consoles are pretty much alike.



I mean is the difference between a PS4 and a PS3 as big as some say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> I mean is the difference between a PS4 and a PS3 as big as some say?



Way different that the old one, I would say you should get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend 

Who is this Arabic singer in your avatar? Tell me now or else....


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> Who is this Arabic singer in your avatar? Tell me now or else....



She is not a singer but an ordinary fellow. I like the gucci earrings tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> She is not a singer but an ordinary fellow. I like the gucci earrings tough.



How did you find her?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> How did you find her?



She is a Saudi Arabian model/lady I believe. Arabian beauty.

Love her green jacket as well. Has the colors of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997

What do you think of my signature ???


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> She is a Saudi Arabian model/lady I believe. Arabian beauty.
> 
> Love her green jacket as well. Has the colors of KSA.



أعطيني اسمها بدي اطلبها للزواج



RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> What do you think of my signature ???



The Ummah rests on Quds AlShareef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> أعطيني اسمها بدي اطلبها للزواج
> 
> 
> 
> The Ummah rests on Quds AlShareef.



No idea.

@Arabian Legend to the rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> The Ummah rests on Quds AlShareef.




You a supporter of Pan-Islamism ???

@Arabian Legend I'd like you to answer the same question.


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> You a supporter of Pan-Islamism ???
> 
> @Arabian Legend I'd like you to answer the same question.



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Yes.


Then you are truly my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Then you are truly my brother.



Did you not already notice with my American Jihadist eagle in my avatar?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Did you not already notice with my American Jihadist eagle in my avatar?


What's with that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

RAMPAGE said:


> You a supporter of *Pan-Islamism* ???
> 
> @Arabian Legend I'd like you to answer the same question.


you Islamist, Mullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Alpha1 said:


> you Islamist, Mullah


Mullah at heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> What's with that



Just taking pride that when the American people elect me as their representative in the future Jews, Shia(except Iranian), gulf Arabs, blacks, bankers, celebrities, CIA/Pentagon employees, evangelists and others will regret the day they were born.


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

OH 





1st Turkish made plane VS 1st Tunisian made beer 
You now know what is the mindset of the Tunisian investor


----------



## -SINAN-

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> OH
> 1st Turkish made plane VS 1st Tunisian made beer
> You now know what is the mindset of the Tunisian investor



That's no Turkish made plane......

It's a 737 AEW&C built by Boeing of US.

Boeing 737 AEW&C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> That's no Turkish made plane......
> 
> It's a 737 AEW&C built by Boeing of US.
> 
> Boeing 737 AEW&C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Us dumb Arabs at it again.


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

Sinan said:


> That's no Turkish made plane......
> 
> It's a 737 AEW&C built by Boeing of US.
> 
> Boeing 737 AEW&C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


but how post the pic say it is Turkish and i translate it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i think the driver ( where he is ) is now preparing his CV in other company ( if they accept him ) 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=492181347552551

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> but how post the pic say it is Turkish and i translate it



That reminded me of @BronzePlaque 's signature. 

"Don`t believe everything you read on the internet
Abraham Lincoln"

This one is the first Turkish made plane... and still lacks an indigenous engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

It's Friday my backwards arabian brothers and guest of the Arabic coffee shop. Make sure you read surat al kahf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The girl with the green blouse at 13:01 is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I would die to marry her...


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The girl with the green blouse at 13:01 is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I would die to marry her...



Are you sure you're talking about 13:01? 

That's very common where I live, what attracts me is someone like Elizee. 










Like that but with Arabic fervor/look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you sure you're talking about 13:01?
> 
> That's very common where I live, what attracts me is someone like Elizee.
> 
> 
> 
> Like that but with Arabic fervor/look.


Yes, the one with the green blouse and short skirt. I love women like her whom we lack in the ME, unfortunately.


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, the one with the green blouse and short skirt. I love women like her whom we lack in the ME, unfortunately.



The one on the left? LOL

I think Arabic women are the most beautiful on planet alongside Latino and some Indian....

I think because you're in Jordan maybe the capital not much Arabic girls are that natural anymore but if you go some places in Saudi or Yemen or poorer places in Jordan or Gaza for example there are natural beautiful women. I personally know women who wear niqabs in Gaza and they are natural and very beautiful in every sense, manners, body, face, ...etc....

There are plenty of women in Gaza and it's easy to find pretty ones but I never saw any yet for me because I'm not ready for marriage yet. Two more years . 

Some of them are picky too but they like religious and manners above everything and I'm very liked there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> The one on the left? LOL
> 
> I think Arabic women are the most beautiful on planet alongside Latino and some Indian....
> 
> I think because you're in Jordan maybe the capital not much Arabic girls are that natural anymore but if you go some places in Saudi or Yemen or poorer places in Jordan or Gaza for example there are natural beautiful women. I personally know women who wear niqabs in Gaza and they are natural and very beautiful in every sense, manners, body, face, ...etc....
> 
> There are plenty of women in Gaza and it's easy to find pretty ones but I never saw any yet for me because I'm not ready for marriage yet. Two more years .
> 
> Some of them are picky too but they like religious and manners above everything and I'm very liked there.





I am shocked @BLACKEAGLE !

What so special about that girl in green at 13.01 into the video? She looks ordinary and as a child!? Or do you mean somebody else?

For me ME beuaty tops everything. Southern Europeans, Latinos and South Asians after that since they ironically often can pass for Arabs or ME people.

I don't find pale and blonde women attractive AT ALL.

I do like some Indonesian/Asian looking women as well but less than the other groups.

But beauty is selective.

I forgot that I also find the Habesha women beautiful. Since they are a mixture of ME people and Africans. Very exotic looking and totally different from your ordinary African or Afro-American woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I am shocked @BLACKEAGLE !
> 
> What so special about that girl in green at 13.01 into the video? She looks ordinary and as a child!? Or do you mean somebody else?
> 
> For me ME beuaty tops everything. Southern Europeans, Latinos and South Asians after that since they ironically often can pass for Arabs or ME people.
> 
> I don't find pale and blonde women attractive AT ALL.
> 
> I do like some Indonesian/Asian looking women as well but less than the other groups.
> 
> But beauty is selective.
> 
> I forgot that I also find the Habesha women beautiful. Since they are a mixture of ME people and some African in them. Very exotic looking and totally different from your ordinary African or Afro-American woman.



I know, lol. Maybe because we live in the west and that's very common here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> I am shocked @BLACKEAGLE !
> 
> What so special about that girl in green at 13.01 into the video? She looks ordinary and as a child!? Or do you mean somebody else?
> 
> *For me ME beuaty tops everything. *Southern Europeans, Latinos and South Asians after that since they ironically often can pass for Arabs or ME people.
> 
> I don't find pale and blonde women attractive AT ALL.
> 
> I do like some Indonesian/Asian looking women as well but less than the other groups.
> 
> But beauty is selective.
> 
> I forgot that I also find the Habesha women beautiful. Since they are a mixture of ME people and some African in them. Very exotic looking and totally different from your ordinary African or Afro-American woman.


sorry to say but all i cud see every where wid a family visit to saudi was huge fat hippo sized burqa wearin woman there....saudi women dun kno hw to dress up nor do thy are known to b gud lookin....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I know, lol. Maybe because we live in the west and that's very common here.



Yes, probably. I always cringe when I hear Arabs or other ME people obsess about blondes all while there are extremely beautiful and exotic looking women around them. Exotic according to most of the world at least. On the other hand many Europeans are in love with Arab, other ME women and Latino women etc. I see such couples all the time. This always disappoints me since they will lose their culture.



Marshmallow said:


> sorry to say but all i cud see every where wid a family visit to saudi was huge fat hippo sized burqa wearin woman there....saudi women dun kno hw to dress up nor do thy are known to b gud lookin....



You probably only saw the migrants and old ones, LOL. You can't see how they look in public since most are wearing the niqab or hijab. Especially in the main cities. Arabian beauty is famous across the world and just ask some of your compatriots in the US who have seen real Saudi Arabian and other Arab women. 35.000 Saudi Arabian women study in the US. Trust me, we are covered in that department. The only problem is that the obesity levels are too high for my liking but that's unfortunately common in many ME countries.
The good thing is that you can always lose or gain weight but if you are not attractive from nature then that sucks….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marshmallow said:


> sorry to say but all i cud see every where wid a family visit to saudi was huge fat hippo sized burqa wearin woman there....saudi women dun kno hw to dress up nor do thy are known to b gud lookin....



Lebanese chicks are also good lookin ... but than again too much make up,plastic? i find Pak-Afghan-Iranian girls attractive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, probably. I always cringe when I hear Arabs or other ME people obsess about blondes all while there are extremely beautiful and exotic looking women around them. Exotic according to most of the world at least. On the other hand many Europeans are in love with Arab, other ME women and Latino women etc. I see such couples all the time. This always disappoints me since they will lose their culture.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably only saw the migrants and old ones, LOL. Y*ou can't see how they look in public since most are wearing the niqab or hijab*. Especially in the main cities. Arabian beauty is famous across the world and just ask some of your compatriots in the US who have seen real Saudi Arabian and other Arab women. 35.000 Saudi Arabian women study in the US. Trust me, we are covered in that department. The only problem is that the obesity levels are too high for my liking but that's unfortunately common in many ME countries.
> The good thing is that you can always lose or gain weight but if you are not attractive from nature then that sucks….


thy wear skin fittin jeans n do all type of make up undr burka  burka is just a cultural thing otherwise girls their spend alot on saloons etc n im talkin abt those livin in arabia not US etc....

saudis arent gud lookin ppl....rest of arabs are....not joking....


----------



## Hakan

LOL people have religious signatures and say read this and that surrah before you go to sleep and look at what is being posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lebanese chicks are also good lookin ... but than again too much make up,plastic? i find Pak-Afghan-Iranian girls attractive...


n hav u heard of da news abt teens gettin addictd to drugs etc...? yes there really!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Marshmallow

Whatever floats your boat. Taste is selective after all. But Arabian beauty is pretty well-known worldwide and Saudi Arabian women are Arabians. Also sort after among many Arabs and Muslims from abroad. The internet would confirm this fact very quickly for you.

I seriously doubt that you have seen any Saudi Arabian girl (real one) and not some migrant. If you had you would not say such nonsense. Not going to post photos of ordinary women here but you may ask your countrymen on this forum who have seen them in the US (obviously not wearing the niqab) and elsewhere and they will tell you what I have told since they told me that here. Other Gulf Arab girls, Kuwaitis, Emirati girls are gorgeous looking as well by far and there is no difference.

Lastly Burqa is not worn in the Arab world. It's native to Afghanistan and Central Asia. Only hijab and Niqab is worn.


----------



## Marshmallow

Kaan said:


> LOL people have religious signatures and say read this and that surrah before you go to sleep and look at what is being posted.


hahaha i was also wonderin abt it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> LOL people have religious signatures and say read this and that surrah before you go to sleep and look at what is being posted.









disgusting people.. shame...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

What's going on here..... can I troll as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> What's going on here..... can I troll as well?


BB saudiz arent as cool in looks as othr arabs dun u agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marshmallow said:


> BB saudiz arent as cool in looks as othr arabs dun u agree?



the chicks from midt countries are good lookin .....gulf... hmm.... never mind..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Marshmallow

I remember you. That old troll.
Saudi Arabians are not Gulf Arabs and no sane person can claim that Gulf Arab girls are beautiful. They have not visited Kuwait and other GCC states then. That's for sure!

@Kaan

Of course we can discuss our Arab girls and others if that's what we want as long as it is civil. No photos or anything have been posted by me or @Hazzy997 .

Besides that's our business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nope... late Generation X of Saudis cross bred with loads of foreign women.... as a result Generation Y and Generation Z is pretty nice looking...... I have seen several Saudi-Lebanese // Saudi-Turk // Saudi-Syrian // Saudi-Jordanian combos and their children are very attractive indeed. 




Marshmallow said:


> BB saudiz arent as cool in looks as othr arabs dun u agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> @Marshmallow
> 
> I remember you. That old troll.
> 
> @Kaan
> 
> Of course we can discuss our Arab girls and others if that's what we want as long as it is civil. No photos or anything have been posted by me or @Hazzy997 .
> 
> Besides that's our business.


its not trollin n u dun own saudia...every one is free to giv opinion like ppl comment on everything related to pakistan....so stop being a child n cry baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

OMG, I can't believe you guys think she's not super pretty. You must be blind. I tend to prefer Russian beauty or women like her, not Arabic ones.


----------



## Sugarcane

Ya-Habib - Haaza al-coffee al-haazir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Nope... late Generation X of Saudis cross bred with loads of foreign women.... as a result Generation Y and Generation Z is pretty nice looking...... I have seen several Saudi-Lebanese // Saudi-Turk // Saudi-Syrian // Saudi-Jordanian combos and their children are very attractive indeed.


im talking abt da original race....thy hav different looks n complexion....dark eyes n dark colourd hair....thy look different from labanese,jordanian n egyptians etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Meri pari pari darling..... that's how you should assert yourself...... good girl...... BB is very proud of you, angel! 



Marshmallow said:


> its not trollin n u dun own saudia...every one is free to giv opinion like ppl comment on everything related to pakistan....so stop being a child n cry baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hyperion said:


> Nope... late Generation X of Saudis cross bred with loads of foreign women.... as a result Generation Y and Generation Z is pretty nice looking...... I have seen several Saudi-Lebanese // Saudi-Turk // Saudi-Syrian // Saudi-Jordanian combos *and their children* are very attractive indeed.


perv..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> its not trollin n u dun own saudia...every one is free to giv opinion like ppl comment on everything related to pakistan....so stop being a child n cry baby!



Who cares? You obviously have never seen any anyway nor did you even knew that burqa is native to your region and not the Arab world. Arabian beauty is well-known worldwide and was coined in Arabia. That's all that matters. Also the fact that they are one of the most sought after women in the Muslim world. Also I am sure that you are confusing Africans and South Asian migrants in KSA with the locals since you have no clue who is what and can't tell them apart. Let alone when they are wearing niqab or hijab.
Besides I find ME women and Arab women much more attractive than South Asian women. Most Arabs do the same. Hence why people rarely marry anybody from South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Meri pari pari darling..... that's how you should assert yourself...... good girl...... BB is very proud of you, angel!


haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Yes. Yes... you can extrapolate their local features from the following image.... replace eye for human eye..... ear for a human ear...... you get thr drift, dont ya? 








Marshmallow said:


> im talking abt da original race....thy hav different looks n complexion....dark eyes n dark colourd hair....thy look different from labanese,jordanian n egyptians etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Yes. Yes... you can extrapolate their local features from the following image.... replace eye for human eye..... ear for a human ear...... you get thr drift, dont ya?


lolllllllllssssssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude.... you Salfist dawg still alive.... I had hoped you gotten killed somewhere in Syria! 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> perv..


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> OMG, I can't believe you guys think she's not super pretty. You must be blind. I tend to prefer Russian beauty or women like her, not Arabic ones.



Fail.

She is completely ordinary man! What's going on? Come on? You could have picked 1000 more beautiful Northern European women. 

Anyway beauty is selective as they say. I stick to Arabian beauties and other ME people and from there Latinos and Southern Europeans.

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marshmallow said:


> im talking abt da original race....thy hav different looks n complexion....dark eyes n dark colourd hair....thy look different from labanese,jordanian n egyptians etc....



jhoot egyptian farigh haien...lebanese k ilawa .. not sure..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Who cares? You obviously have never seen any anyway nor did you even knew that burqa is native to your region and not the Arab world. Arabian beauty is well-known worldwide and was coined in Arabia. That's all that matters. Also the fact that they are one of the most sought after women in the Muslim world. Also I am sure that you are confusing Africans and South Asian migrants in KSA with the locals since you have no clue who is what and can't tell them apart. Let alone when they are wearing niqab or hijab.
> Besides I find ME women and Arab women much more attractive than South Asian women. Most Arabs do the same. Hence why people rarely marry anybody from South Asia.


yeh like u were da only one who knows everything......if thy are so pretty why do da sheikhs marry n like to introduce only non saudi women as their wives in public

i kno alot abt arabia....hav lots family there....


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> LOL people have religious signatures and say read this and that surrah before you go to sleep and look at what is being posted.



Please tell me what is being posted? Meanwhile, I never ever had a partner in my life, I don't do what most guys do(pleasure themselves), I don't curse in person, I read Quran, I just was praying and pray Sunnah, I do istihgfaar, I please my parents I grow a beard for Sunnah purposes, I keep my head down in public, I support the good, I attend Friday prayer, I pray all Ramadan taraweeh prayer, I never came close to drugs or alcohol or even mixing with females and males. I do Zakaat, I make du'aa if you'd read in Arabic I've out du'aa here in past. All this doesn't meany anything because it's Gods mercy that is. I unlike you are going to be traditionally married according to Islamic law. Yet you're here calling me out even though I'm miles ahead of you. That wasn't necessary at all. Seculars shouldn't talk about who's religious or not, I actual to don't bother trying to talk about myself except when people like you call me out. My signature is for those who don't know why God created us.



Marshmallow said:


> yeh like u were da only one who knows everything......if thy are so pretty why do da sheikhs marry n like to introduce only non saudi women as their wives in public
> 
> i kno alot abt arabia....hav lots family there....



I hope you're joking.


----------



## Alpha1

ahlan wa sahlan.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> yeh like u were da only one who knows everything......if thy are so pretty why do da sheikhs marry n like to introduce only non saudi women as their wives in public
> 
> i kno alot abt arabia....hav lots family there....



Sure you do. I already saw that in past debates with you. Nothing more than a troll. The Burqa comment and your other comments were hilarious too. Read about Arabian beauty and where it was coined first. Arabia is the hint here hence the word ARABIAN. Don't confuse African and South Asian migrants with our people. They just live there as your family.

Yet, 99% of all people marry locals or other Arab girls. In fact most marry Yemenis among foreigners who surprise surprise happen to be Arabs as well. Including the rulers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Who are we comparing by the way??? 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> OMG, I can't believe you guys think she's not super pretty. You must be blind. I tend to prefer Russian beauty or women like her, not Arabic ones.


----------



## Falcon29

Alpha1 said:


> ahlan wa sahlan.......



Ahleen feek 3azizee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hyperion said:


> Dude.... you Salfist dawg still alive.... I had hoped you gotten killed somewhere in Syria!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Did you live in Dearborn bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Sure you do. I already saw that in past debates with you. Nothing more than a troll. The Burqa comment and your other comments were hilarious too. Read about Arabian beauty and where it was coined first. Arabia is the hint here hence the word ARABIAN. Don't confuse African and South Asian migrants with our people. They just live there as your family.
> 
> Yet, 99% of all people marry locals or other Arab girls. In fact most marry Yemenis among foreigners who surprise surprise happen to be Arabs as well. Including the rulers.


i never had debate wid ya i guess until recently saw some of ur comments on othr threads n found u darn racist...saudis dis saudis dat....i hate this racist attitude... like u ppl are from different planet n consider da earthians inferior!

u dun own saudia ....its a holy place for all muslims....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Who are we comparing by the way???



This thread has "alot" of potential. 



Alpha1 said:


> ahlan wa sahlan.......



haaaaaaien?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Marshmallow

Whatever troll. Don't bother to repeat myself and I remember you since you started a similar pathetic debate 1 year ago until you got countered by your own and other Arab users. So I don't bother. Reread my post number 758 if you missed anything.

Yes, I own KSA. In fact I rule it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

The Emperor hopes to milk it dry...... mooooooooooooooooooooonh'








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This thread has "alot" of potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Hyperion said:


> The Emperor hopes to milk it dry...... mooooooooooooooooooooonh'





Just wait until this thread will turn into another Najdi sheep thread if you don't stop. You are making me hungry man in more than 1 way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Did you live in Dearborn bro?



No I don't, people there aren't all religious btw, lol. A lot Shia and hookah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@Hazzy997 
Your just assuming that because I am from Turkey that I don't follow islamic rules. Your Damn wrong. I complete all of my obligations since you asked and I'm not going to state the extras because we are supposed to humble our selves. I also will get married the same way you plan to. Also I don't have to state what was posted because you know islam yourself so I don't have to explain it for you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Hyperion

What's wrong with Saudi's nowadays...... no one takes my Wahabi rants seriously....... 



al-Hasani said:


> Just wait until this thread will turn into another Najdi sheep thread if you don't stop. You are making me hungry man in more than 1 way.


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Your just assuming that because I am from Turkey that I don't follow islamic rules. Your Damn wrong. I complete all of my obligations since you asked. I also will get married the same way you plan to. Also I don't have to state what was posted because you know islam yourself so I don't have to explain it for you. Have a nice day.



What? You commented on me and @Hazzy997 discussing women while we never posted anything offensive or posted any photos. I don't see any problems. You never discuss women? Most Turks are conservative as are most ME people.

Oh, nobody has proclaimed themselves as perfect Muslims here. Certainly not me.

Also I never said anything about what you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Hazzy997 said:


> That's very common where I live, what attracts me is someone like Elizee.


oh my she looks like an innocent fairy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> No I don't, people there aren't all religious btw, lol. A lot Shia and hookah.



 Shia and hookah?


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Your just assuming that because I am from Turkey that I don't follow islamic rules. Your Damn wrong. I complete all of my obligations since you asked. I also will get married the same way you plan to. Also I don't have to state what was posted because you know islam yourself so I don't have to explain it for you. Have a nice day.



Why'd you talk in the first place? Have I ever been hostile to any of you? You're telling me I'm not religious, why? Islam isn't just about basic obligations, I follow much obligations with specific details and read religious books such as Riyad Al Saliheen it tells you how to live life in every aspect and little details. You don't need to tell me about Islam.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> What? You commented on me and @Hazzy997 discussing women while we *never posted* anything offensive or posted *any photos. *I don't see any problems. You never discuss women? Most Turks are conservative as are most ME people.
> 
> Oh, nobody has proclaimed themselves as perfect Muslims here. Certainly not me.
> 
> Also I never said anything about what you are.



Thts offensive...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> @Marshmallow
> 
> Whatever troll. Don't bother to repeat myself and I remember you since you started a similar pathetic debate 1 year ago until you got countered by your own and other Arab users. So I don't bother. Reread my post number 758 if you missed anything.
> 
> *Yes, I own KSA. In fact I rule it*.


racist! nobudy gives a dollar importance to saudis xcept for da locals ofcourse cuz thy hav to undr old stone age strict laws there so da locals dun go against da drunkard n women obsessed royal men!

outside saudia u ppl are nothin nor do ppl hav any respect for u guys dats y u ppl attract non saudies wid oil


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> No I don't, people there aren't all religious btw, lol. A lot Shia and hookah.



Have you seen the Arab festival they have? Apparently Michigan has many of the 3.5 million Arabs in the US. Never understood why since it is damn cold. You should be living in the West or South.


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Shia and hookah?



I'm gonna kill em all.


----------



## Hyperion

Someone send an invitation to our Persian brothers..........


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts offensive...



 Indeed.

@Marshmallow 

Learn proper English. An Arab must have beat you up hence your crying. Now find another thread to troll in. Nobody cares. Take your Burqa with you.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Have you seen the Arab festival they have? Apparently Michigan has many of the 3.5 million Arabs in the US. Never understood why since it is damn cold. You should be living in the West or South.



I know what it is, mostly Arabs and blacks but they don't go for good reasons. 

I don't go to festivals, . Especially with those annoying Arabs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm gonna kill em all.



i knew you had evil inside ya...


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> That was to hazzy I'm on my phone so PDF is weird with quoting people.



Sorry. No problems. I have not posted any offensive photos of women here! Just so you know.

But I am not that conservative anyway.


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i knew you had evil inside ya...



Bring it on.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I know what it is, mostly Arabs and blacks but they don't go for good reasons.
> 
> I don't go to festivals, . Especially with those annoying Arabs.





Nothing like an Arab-American party. Tell me about it.

But why the hell Michigan of all states?!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed.
> 
> @Marshmallow
> 
> Learn proper English. An Arab must have beat you up hence your crying. Now find another thread to troll in. Nobody cares. Take your Burqa with you.



Respect women instead of ... like a d-bag... or im gonna behead your camels n leave you in the desert.. 



Hazzy997 said:


> Bring it on.



@Kaan use your Ottoman bitch slap on this fool.. my jaanisary ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Well is this another one of Shia Sunni thread? or is it about Arab wimminzz.


----------



## Marshmallow

Informant said:


> Well is this another one of Shia Sunni thread? or is it about Arab wimminzz.


its abt ugly n racist saudiz


----------



## Falcon29

No it isn't. 

@al-Hasani

I'm memorizing polytamic ions. 

So painful.



Marshmallow said:


> its abt ugly n racist saudiz



Dude, take it easy, lowlife.


----------



## Hyperion

Baby... you back.... now give your Emperor a kiss..... have been missing you! 

@Dillinger... come here, there's a party going on..... call some of your Persian friends as well...... 



Informant said:


> Well is this another one of Shia Sunni thread? or is it about Arab wimminzz.


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> I'm memorizing polytamic ions.
> 
> So painful.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, take it easy, lowlife.


teach dat low life too how to b not a racist n belittle other nationalities....


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Baby... you back.... now give your Emperor a kiss..... have been missing you!
> 
> @Dillinger... come here, there's a party going on..... call some of your Persian friends as well......



Only beautiful thing I've seen so far on this forum are the goats. No wonder you haven't touched the gulf yet in pursuit of populating your harem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Should we show those South Asian peasants what the world famous Arabian beauty is and what ME beauty is? One of them seems pretty envious and frustrated. An local probably declined marrying his relative. 

Polytamic ions? Good luck, you will need it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Baby... you back.... now give your Emperor a kiss..... have been missing you!
> 
> @Dillinger... come here, there's a party going on..... call some of your Persian friends as well......



Mun laiyye chumma dun aanpko, MANLY kiss. So there are no women in GCC, only "black cloaks" roaming around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Should we show those South Asian peasants what the world famous Arabian beauty is and what ME beauty is? One of them seems pretty envious and frustrated. An local probably declined marrying his relative.
> 
> Polytamic ions? Good luck, you will need it!



I don't know about KSA but I had the occasion to admire a beauty from Bahrain once. Ah, the good old days....


----------



## Hyperion

Saudi Arabia does resemble Hogwarts a little....... 



Informant said:


> Mun laiyye chumma dun aanpko, MANLY kiss. So there are no women in GCC, only "black cloaks" roaming around

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

plz xclude saudiz from arab beauty....thy arent close them even an inch

i wonder y ppl include them when discussin beauty in appearance n behaviour of arabs


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Should we show those South Asian peasants what the world famous Arabian beauty is and what ME beauty is? One of them seems pretty envious and frustrated. An local probably declined marrying his relative.
> 
> Polytamic ions? Good luck, you will need it!



LOL! You're probably right he was declined. 

I know for a fact we have Burka wearing pious beautiful women, a lot of them and people are jealous. Oh well, don't post pics because they are our honor. 

They'll never know. 

Yeah I will need them and they are ridiculous, I'm confused on double placement reactions and other things. 

This is so stressful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...........


sumbudy teach this to al hassani....cuz he considers asians less beautiful n capable!


----------



## Dillinger

Alpha1 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...........



@Hyperion This child has much yet to learn, perhaps our endeavors were not wholly enough and more needs to be done?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Saudi Arabia does resemble Hogwarts a little.......



Imagine my shock when i was up for a poondi at age 15. DRY 2 weeks. Also havent seen HP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! You're probably right he was declined.
> 
> I know for a fact we have Burka wearing pious beautiful women, a lot of them and people are jealous. Oh well, don't post pics because they are our honor.
> 
> They'll never know.
> 
> Yeah I will need them and they are ridiculous, I'm confused on double placement reactions and other things.
> 
> This is so stressful.



Indeed.  But that's nothing new. When Arabs marry foreigners they marry mostly Europeans or other fellow ME people. South East Asians as a third.

He is just a complete idiot. Nothing more. He smells of ignorance. Just reread my posts and his. It's hilarious. He desperately continues thinking I give a shiit about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Is Hazzy an arab? Isnt he an IRANian stooge?


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed.  But that's nothing new. When Arabs marry foreigners they marry mostly Europeans or other fellow ME people. South East Asians as a third.
> 
> He is just a complete idiot. Nothing more. He smells of ignorance. Just reread my posts and his. It's hilarious. He desperately continues thinking I give a shiit about him.



Most religious Arabic women don't prefer foreigners actually.


----------



## al-Hasani

Loujain Al Houthloul














The princess (by birth) Deena Al-Juhani:














Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr

Reem Abdullah





Dr. Mody al-Khalaf






Adah al-Mutairi, Associate Professor of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Materials Science and Engineering
Ph.D., University of California, Riverside










All of the above are "real" Saudi Arabian women. Not Saudi Arabians of non-Arab origins or migrants living in KSA.

Ask anyone familiar with Arabian women and they will tell you that this is the "Arabian look".

@Hyperion no need to troll. You already admitted that you have only met one Saudi Arabian women and earlier you talked about their beauty! In fact today you even said so when we discussed British Arabs and you mentioned that flat of yours! Unless you are trolling obviously. Can't tell anymore.

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> Loujain Al Houthloul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess (by birth) Deena Al-Juhani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr
> 
> Reem Abdullah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Mody al-Khalaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adah al-Mutairi, Associate Professor of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Materials Science and Engineering
> Ph.D., University of California, Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask anyone familiar with Arabian women and they will tell you that this is the "Arabian look".
> 
> @Hyperion no need to troll. You already admitted that you have only met on Saudi Arabian women and earlier you talked about their beauty! In fact today you even said so when we discussed British Arabs and you mentioned that flat of yours! Unless you are trolling obviously. Can't tell anymore.
> 
> Haters gonna hate!



We were told that this was a "for-trollers" thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

omg he actually posted arab girls pics to prove his point hw lame!

didnt expect this!


----------



## Hyperion

Never met pure Saudi women...... that's why I commented only where I could........

P.S Dina Al Juhani is fab..... yumm yumm.........  also the girl in second pic has a beautiful smile..... 

I'm such a womanizer....... 



al-Hasani said:


> Loujain Al Houthloul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess (by birth) Deena Al-Juhani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jood by Abdulrahman AL-Dukhaini || عبدالرحمن, on Flickr
> 
> Reem Abdullah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Mody al-Khalaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adah al-Mutairi, Associate Professor of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Materials Science and Engineering
> Ph.D., University of California, Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hyperion no need to troll. You already admitted that you have only met on Saudi Arabian women and earlier you talked about their beauty! In fact today you even said so when we discussed British Arabs and you mentioned that flat of yours! Unless you are trolling obviously. Can't tell anymore.
> 
> Haters gonna hate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> omg he actually posted arab girls pics to prove his point hw lame!
> 
> didnt expect this!



I was going to post them anyway before you started to troll. In fact me, @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE were discussing women before outsiders interrupted us. We have nothing to prove to you or anybody else since 90% of all people have no clue about the Arab world, ME or Saudi Arabia here. Never even seen on single Arab women in real life let alone an Saudi Arabian women. Those who have are obviously not trolling.

Also whatever I post is not your business as long as it is not breaching any rules. Don't like it then turn away and look at something else or find another thread. Very simple.


----------



## Alpha1

al-Hasani said:


>


who is she? she looks realy decent and nice....


----------



## Marshmallow

@Hazzy997

bro u said u ppl dun post arab women's pics?


al-Hasani said:


> I was going to post them anyway before you started to troll. In fact me, @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE were discussing women before outsiders interrupted us. We have nothing to prove to you or anybody else since 90% of all people have no clue about the Arab world, ME or Saudi Arabia here. Never even seen on single Arab women in real life let alone an Saudi Arabian women. Those who have are obviously not trolling.
> 
> Also whatever I post is not your business as long as it is not breaching any rules. Don't like it then turn away and look at something else or find another thread. Very simple.


like u say u own saudia then lemme be little racist n say dat its a PAKISTANI FORUM n we wud go to any thread we wud like to so stop being a bossy n dictate wht to n wht not to do...THIS IS NOT UR SAUDIA ARABIA but a Pakistani forum!


----------



## al-Hasani

Alpha1 said:


> who is she? she looks realy decent and nice....



I have written the name. She is a doctor. She looks like your typical Arab woman next door from the region. Ordinary I would say. But that post of mine was supposed to post ordinary women in their best age. We are not talking about any models after all. Those are all well-known Saudi Arabian women abroad or inside KSA. Mostly due to their academic achievements.
If you want to see how ordinary Saudi Arabian women look like who are not wearing conservative clothes most of the time in public then you need to visit the universities in the US where practically every university has Saudi Arabian women. Most are obviously wearing the hijab but at least you get a idea how they look compared to them wearing niqab's. Or Facebook. But you would have to know Arabic and know where to look, LOL.

@Marshmallow

Go seek some help. Seriously. You have given me enough of attention and I am overwhelmed. Now go find another person that might repay your favor. OK? The rejection must have really hurt you. I sense your frustration from here.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Never met pure Saudi women...... that's why I commented only where I could........
> 
> P.S Dina Al Juhani is fab..... yumm yumm.........  also the girl in second pic has a beautiful smile.....
> 
> *I'm such a womanizer....... *



You wish!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> I have written the name. She is a doctor. She looks like your typical Arab woman next door from the region. Ordinary I would say. But that post of mine was supposed to post ordinary women in their best age. We are not talking about any models after all. Those are all well-known Saudi Arabian women abroad or inside KSA. Mostly due to their academic achievements.
> If you want to see how ordinary Saudi Arabian women look like who are not wearing conservative clothes most of the time in public then you need to visit the universities in the US where practically every university has Saudi Arabian women. Most are obviously wearing the hijab but at least you get a idea how they look compared to them wearing niqab's. Or Facebook. But you would have to know Arabic and know where to look, LOL.
> 
> @Marshmallow
> 
> Go seek some help. Seriously. You have given me enough of attention and I am overwhelmed. Now go find another person that might repay your favor. OK?


no sorry racists dun attract me at all!


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> no sorry racists dun attract me at all!



Ok, then stop quoting me clown and deal with your rejection somewhere else.


----------



## Informant

Marshmallow said:


> no sorry racists dun attract me at all!



Be careful Hasani has a tendency to go onto racist rants


----------



## al-Hasani

Informant said:


> Be careful Hasani has a tendency to go onto racist rants



Well, I only repay the favors of others. You should read his earlier posts in this debate and see for yourself what a big illiterate clown he is. I have not written anything racist in this thread. He was the one making racist posts left and right and empty generalization taken from his ***. I am only doing him a favor by pointing it out to him. I did it 1 year ago but today he decided to leave his cave to troll again. Now I hope that I won't see him for another 1 year again.


----------



## Hyperion

Pakistani women (few samples):

Amina sheikh




Humaima Malik:




Mahnoor Baloch 




Ayan Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Marshmallow said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> bro u said u ppl dun post arab women's pics?
> 
> like u say u own saudia then lemme be little racist n say dat its a PAKISTANI FORUM n we wud go to any thread we wud like to so stop being a bossy n dictate wht to n wht not to do...THIS IS NOT UR SAUDIA ARABIA but a Pakistani forum!



They're seculars it's okay , lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, then stop quoting me clown and deal with your rejection somewhere else.


loser ur quoting me when i dun find it inrestin at all to intreract wid racists.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

After I'm done with you.... I'll wear that label with pride! 



Informant said:


> You wish!



I love you baby angel..... keep going! 



Marshmallow said:


> loser ur quoting me when i dun find it inrestin at all to intreract wid racists.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> They're seculars it's okay , lol.


da 2nd line wasnt for u bro...was just tryin to show a racist his true colours....didnt mean to offend all arabs...not all arabs are bad but those racist ones cant stand...thy look down upon pakistanies which is quite obvious on this forum!


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Bro kick these losers out of our thread! Show em that Arab superiority! 



al-Hasani said:


> Actually I am not a secularist (LOL) but I have no problem with posting women as long as they are not outrageous photos. I am not going to be a hypocrite when I live in the West and see "attractively dressed" women everywhere whenever I go.



Not you, the girls in the pictures, lol.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> They're seculars it's okay , lol.



Actually I am not a secularist (LOL) but I have no problem with posting women as long as they are not outrageous photos. There is no nudity involved or anything. Just ordinary women - half of them wearing scarfs. I am not going to be a hypocrite when I live in the West and see "attractively dressed" women everywhere whenever I go in real life more importantly.


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> After I'm done with you.... I'll wear that label with pride!
> 
> 
> 
> I love you baby angel..... keep going!


haha hes more racist n arrogant than i actually thought by readin his comments on othr threads...God these racist ppl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I only repay the favors of others. You should read his earlier posts in this debate and see for yourself what a big illiterate clown he is. I have not written anything racist in this thread. He was the one making racist posts left and right and empty generalization taken from his ***. I am only doing him a favor by pointing it out to him. I did it 1 year ago but today he decided to leave his cave to troll again. Now I hope that I won't see him for another 1 year again.



Man you are real wound up if you remember what you posted on here an year ago. Chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Informant said:


> Man you are real wound up if you remember what you posted on here an year ago. Chill.



Please read his posts and see who started it. I only remember it because the clown started an EXACT same debate 1 year ago before he was put in place by his own compatriots that knew what they were talking about and other Arabs. So it pisses me off that he is trolling here again.

Anyway already told him not to quote me. Could not care less about him. Where do I put users on ignore here?


----------



## Hyperion

Still no Persian here.......


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> After I'm done with you.... I'll wear that label with pride!



Shukr karein shadi hogayi, warna kisi lardki ka saya bhi na guzre appke kareeb se.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Everyone says that on the first day..... tomorrow you shall miss me, chikni chambeli! 


@Marshmallow, has my "GirlDar", ever been wrong? I am telling you, this @Informant is a cute chick... 24 - 29 age bracket. 



Informant said:


> Shukr karein shadi hogayi, warna kisi lardki ka saya bhi na guzre appke kareeb se.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Not you, the girls in the pictures, lol.



Bro, half of them are pictured with a hijab. I mean Saudi Arabian women are probably the hardest to really see on the net! There are no photos at all without a hijab or niqab nearly! You need to know the names of those who do not wear them, mainly when they are based abroad, or visit social media sites. Oh, going to UAE is also a good way to see them since Saudi Arabians are the ones that visit UAE the most out of all foreigners. But in order to find them you would have to know Arabic.

Moreover I have no clue if they are secularists or not just because some of them are not wearing the headscarf. I think that this is a too quick conclusion to make. I have female relatives who are not wearing hijab in Europe and in other Western countries but they are still Muslim. I have never been that obsessed about the headscarf anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Everyone says that on the first day..... tomorrow you shall miss me, chikni chambeli!
> 
> 
> @Marshmallow, has my "GirlDar", ever been wrong? I am telling you, this @Informant is a cute chick... 24 - 29 age bracket.


lolsss......b4 goin for break..i kno u wud force her to admit it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

A fingernail of an arab is worth more than all south Asians combined. 

@al-Hasani 

Ain't that right?


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Everyone says that on the first day..... tomorrow you shall miss me, chikni chambeli!
> 
> 
> @Marshmallow, has my "GirlDar", ever been wrong? I am telling you, this @Informant is a cute chick... 24 - 29 age bracket.



Lagta hai apka Girldar chayna se aya hai  

Plus Persians are not gonna come here. Hasani is cocked and ready to explode on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Informant said:


> Lagta hai apka Girldar chayna se aya hai
> 
> Plus Persians are not gonna come here. Hasani is cocked and ready to explode on them.



What the hell do you want Persians here for anyway? You want Israelis as well?

No, I have good ties with most Iranian users. Outside the 2-3 double users that have now been permanently banned and that Kurdish Iranian Haman11 or what he is called.


----------



## Falcon29

A fingernail of an arab is worth more than all south Asians combined. 

@al-Hasani 

Ain't that right?


----------



## Hyperion

I always plan way ahead....future is uncertain, and it's really difficult to find intelligent, funny girls as friends..... 



Marshmallow said:


> lolsss......b4 goin for break..i kno u wud force her to admit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> A fingernail of an arab is worth more than all south Asians combined.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Ain't that right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Still no Persian here.......


Don't antagonize my Iranian brother! 

Although, when did this dick measuring contest start?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> I always plan way ahead....future is uncertain, and it's really difficult to find intelligent, funny girls as friends.....



Boys and girls can never be friends. Deep down you already mind sex them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

And the molecule in my fart particle has more advanced-human-DNA than all of Arabs combined! 



Hazzy997 said:


> A fingernail of an arab is worth more than all south Asians combined.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Ain't that right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Folks we need drama on PDF let out all your feelings right here. 

@Talon I don't like you anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Dillinger said:


> Don't antagonize my Iranian brother!
> 
> Although, when did this dick measuring contest start?



There is no dick measuring contests at all. That's already sorted before hand anyway!
There is just one Pakistani user, a well-known troll that started the exact same debate 1 year ago (that's why I remember him) where he was put in place by his own compatriots that knew what they talked about and Arab users. Now this has happened again. Probably a rejection of some short. At least he is talking nonsense and when rightly countered he cries about "racism"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Excuses. Excuses. I have a gift, and have learned to trust my sixth sense. 



Informant said:


> Boys and girls can never be friends. Deep down you already mind sex them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> And the molecule in my fart particle has more advanced-human-DNA than all of Arabs combined!


haha gosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Folks we need drama on PDF let out all your feelings right here. 

@Talon I don't like you anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> There is no dick measuring contests at all. That's already sorted before hand anyway!
> There is just one Pakistani user, a well-known troll that started the exact same debate 1 year ago (that's why I remember him) where he was put in place by his own compatriots that knew what they talked about and Arab users. Now this has happened again. Probably a rejection of some short. At least he is talking nonsense.



I see...so will I get lynched if I try my chances with some Arab beauties..warn me before hand..I love my skin far too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

I want drama today.


----------



## al-Hasani

Dillinger said:


> I see...so will I get lynched if I try my chances with some Arab beauties..warn me before I hand..I love my skin far too much.



Try out your luck. Can't tell. At least you got nothing to lose I guess.



Hazzy997 said:


> I want drama today.



Better go study. I have an excuse. I got a flu so can't study properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Arabs are known for their temper tantrums so just a warning to all guests this isn't a coffee shop it's a Arabic wrestling arena. 



Dillinger said:


> I see...so will I get lynched if I try my chances with some Arab beauties..warn me before hand..I love my skin far too much.



Stay away from our women!!! Aryan trash!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Arabs are known for their temper tantrums so just a warning to all guests this isn't a coffee shop it's a Arabic wrestling arena.



We are going to behead them in a matter of seconds. Just one more stupid comment and I am ready to go to war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> Try out your luck. Can't tell. At least you got nothing to lose I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Better go study. I have an excuse. I got a flu so can't study properly.



Don't be coy...I don't want to be picked up and thrown at Yzd's mercy..


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Try out your luck. Can't tell. At least you got nothing to lose I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Better go study. I have an excuse. I got a flu so can't study properly.



I don't have any exams, lol. I'm just memorizing before we start the chapter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Excuses. Excuses. I have a gift, and have learned to trust my sixth sense.


mayb shes hidin it alredy here cuz of u n might hav read those old convoz at late night show in naswaristan everyday remember

remember da no of guests we used to c below dat thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> We are going to behead them and eat them in a matter of seconds. Just one more stupid comment and I am ready to go to war.



Although I know nothing of your cuisine? Forget the women, let us know of some of your feasts.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't have any exams, lol. I'm just memorizing before we start the chapter.



I have 6 (!) exams from now until June the 14th. Can you imagine? That's due to me relocating past exams from the last 2 semesters. So in an ideal world = no more PDF otherwise I am screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

You are good.... of course you are..... you're Emperors little sis! 



Marshmallow said:


> mayb shes hidin it alredy here cuz of u n might hav read those old convoz at late night show in naswaristan everyday remember
> 
> remember da no of guests we used to c below dat thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Hazzy997 said:


> Arabs are known for their temper tantrums so just a warning to all guests this isn't a coffee shop it's a Arabic wrestling arena.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from our women!!! Aryan trash!



How do you identify an Aryan?


----------



## al-Hasani

Dillinger said:


> Although I know nothing of your cuisine? Forget the women, let us know of some of your feasts.



You can start by exploring 1 Arab country's (Yemen) cuisine out of the over 20 Arab countries in this thread below:

Yemeni cuisine (other Arab cuisines may be posted)

I recommend reading all the posts since it took some time to make them!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> You are good.... of course you are..... you're Emperors little sis!


or mayb ur wify has appointed som spy on u tring tring....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I have 6 (!) exams from now until June the 14th. Can you imagine? That's due to me relocating past exams from the last 2 semesters. So in an ideal world = no more PDF otherwise I am screwed.



I have exams but they're not crazy, except for the chemistry and math. 



Dillinger said:


> How do you identify an Aryan?



Goo goo Gaa GaaGaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I have exams but they're not crazy, except for the chemistry and math.



Every exam when it comes to chemical engineering is crazy by definition for most normal people. Unfortunately I hate to lose so bad grades is a no-go for me.





Losing is no option in any department. Even on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

in anycase BB @Hyperion becareful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Crap.... I'm worried now...... but how can that be..... she was really busy in Islamabad last time I spoke..... who could she find? .... maybe one of her Paksitani friend? She made like a dozen friends while I was there.... or maybe assigned one of my cousins? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......... 



Marshmallow said:


> or mayb ur wify has appointed som spy on u tring tring....



Stuff inside their pants.... tends to be slightly larger! 



Dillinger said:


> How do you identify an Aryan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Crap.... I'm worried now...... but how can that be..... she was really busy in Islamabad last time I spoke..... who could she find? .... maybe one of her Paksitani friend? She made like a dozen friends while I was there.... or maybe assigned one of my cousins? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........


heheehe but i tell u ...u stayed very well behaved dis time....afta this break

u even avioded men let alone women on PDF while havin conversation so no need to worry abt it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hyperion

No way. Western Asians are leading in that department in Asia. We Arabs also got some African in us in the form of the Afro-Arabs.
It's getting hot in here.

I got fever so I am excused. Please forgive me. Will send a Najdi sheep or two. I promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

@Hyperion Hazzy will now try to kill you, keep a sharp eye out for him trying to rush you with a knife in hand while issuing shrill war cries! 

Come now, let us not call them out on this..lest Al-Hasani refuses to ship the goats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Didn't know you swung both sides..... meet our friend @RAMPAGE 



al-Hasani said:


> @Hyperion
> 
> No way. Western Asians are leading in that department in Asia. We Arabs also got some African in us in the form of the Afro-Arabs.
> It's getting hot in here.
> 
> I got fever so I am excused. Please forgive me. Will send a Najdi sheep or two. I promise.


----------



## al-Hasani

Dillinger said:


> @Hyperion Hazzy will now try to kill you, keep a sharp eye out for him trying to rush you with a knife in hand while issuing shrill war cries!
> 
> Come now, let us not call them out on this..lest Al-Hasani refuses to ship the goats.



1 camel, 1 Arabian horse, 1 Arabian leopard and one angry Yemeni Jew (JEW USA) is all I can give you for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Your bro has been tortured into reforming himself.... just that sometimes, the real Hype comes out of me.... can't resist intelligent women.... dunno why! 



Marshmallow said:


> heheehe but i tell u ...u stayed very well behaved dis time....afta this break
> 
> u even avioded men let alone women on PDF while havin conversation so no need to worry abt it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hyperion said:


> Didn't know you swung both sides..... meet our friend @RAMPAGE





I am excused. Some user here, ironically an Iranian, posted a map that showed this so I am only spreading the word. 

Anyway the question is now if you got the information from the same source or from somewhere else?

It was our friend @Surenas who was the source and he is now apparently permanently banned for making double users!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

al-Hasani said:


> 1 camel, 1 Arabian horse, 1 Arabian leopard and one angry Yemeni Jew (JEW USA) is all I can give you for now.



There are Leopards in KSA?


----------



## Hyperion

Well, this was just pure internet research..... I'm sort of a homophobe...... strictly into chicks...... more the better! 



al-Hasani said:


> I am excused. Some user here, ironically an Iranian, posted a map that showed this so I am only spreading the word.
> 
> Anyway the question is now if you got the information from the same source or from somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Dillinger said:


> There are Leopards in KSA?



Yes, snow and humans as well!



Hyperion said:


> Well, this was just pure internet research..... I'm sort of a homophobe...... strictly into chicks...... more the better!



We are on the same side then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Your bro has been tortured into reforming himself....* just that sometimes, the real Hype comes out of me.... can't resist intelligent women.... dunno why*!


haha prolly dats y all da intelligent women are pozin as men on PDF nw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dillinger said:


> There are Leopards in KSA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> And the molecule in my fart particle has more advanced-human-DNA than all of Arabs combined!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Excuses. Excuses. I have a gift, and have learned to trust my sixth sense.



Achawww  Uncleji poora din PDF main karte hain aaap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> haha prolly dats y all da intelligent women are pozin as men on PDF nw



Dude, learn me to write English that way! Is it some kind of dialect that I am not familiar with? It's awesome. Serious here.
Hilarious comment as well.



Informant said:


> Achawww  Uncleji poora din PDF main karte hain aaap.


What's that for an language?

I demand an translation otherwise there will be no date for you with an Arab, in this case Saudi Arabian women!


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> What's that for an language?
> 
> I demand an translation otherwise there will be no date for you with an Arab, in this case Saudi Arabian women!


 He was giving instructions on beheading you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon

Don't thank my posts I don't like you anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Dude, learn me to write English that way! Is it some kind of dialect that I am not familiar with? It's awesome. Serious here.
> Hilarious comment as well.
> 
> 
> What's that for an language?
> 
> I demand an translation.


hey loser stop quotin me....jk lol

i write dat way....u need to bring ur thick head up to da mark to undertsand wht we are writin....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Talon said:


> [quote="al-Hasani, post: 5334160, member: 144723"
> What's that for an language?
> 
> I demand an translation otherwise there will be no date for you with an Arab, in this case Saudi Arabian women!


 He was giving instructions on beheading you! [/quote]

 I guess my time has come.

At least I want to get behead by my own counties swords!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> Don't thank my posts I don't like you anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Won't be here next couple of months.... will miss you though....... you'll be one of the few girls, who got away! 

Need to better manage my moments with witty girls such as yourself........ Revoir belle fille 



Informant said:


> Achawww  Uncleji poora din PDF main karte hain aaap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


>



Don't play around don't quote me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> hey loser stop quotin me....jk lol
> 
> i write dat way....u need to bring ur thick head up to da mark to undertsand wht we are writin....



Okiz itz waz justz a jooke thatz I wantz to tellz you aboutz. Juzt writin ut ou prob d ot unders…. my ay oof wriin dat. Goz a problmez withz mee? You wantz to tastee mah sword o wat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

This thread was hillarious today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hyperion said:


> Won't be here next couple of months.... will miss you though....... you'll be one of the few girls, who got away!
> 
> Need to better manage my moments with witty girls such as yourself........ Revoir belle fille



Say hello to those good-looking GCC girls in London. I will be coming one day if I don't marry soon!

Take care mah Pashtun brother and kick some azz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

I might fall asleep now, so bye in advance.!  Biology test tommorow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> Okiz itz waz justz a jooke thatz I wantz to tellz you aboutz. Juzt writin ut ou prob d ot unders…. my ay oof wriin dat. Goz a problmez withz mee? You wantz to tastee mah sword o wat?


haha nw dats somthin funny u wrote....first time i liked somthing u wrote! 

very non saudish of u


----------



## Falcon29

Alpha1 said:


> I might fall asleep now, so bye in advance.!  Biology test tommorow



Good luck to you and bad luck to @Talon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Alpha1 said:


> I might fall asleep now, so bye in advance.!  Biology test tommorow



Good luck bro. Remember to study. It will be the best investment that you can make. I sound like your parents right now but it's true. Don't screw up your school. Ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> I might fall asleep now, so bye in advance.!  Biology test tommorow


gud luck wid it then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> haha nw dats somthin funny u wrote....first time i liked somthing u wrote!
> 
> very non saudish of u



ay main thaz bec ou don ow anythin oub Sauiiz in Audiz.


----------



## Alpha1

Hazzy997 said:


> Good luck to you and bad luck to @Talon


Naa , everyone needs luck  bye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@Talon

hullo talon sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Thanks mate.... though not traveling to the UK..... going on second leg of honeymoon to southern hemisphere....... cruise to Aussieland.... then backpacing Kiwiland..... and few other Island destinations...... 



al-Hasani said:


> Say hello to those good-looking GCC girls in London. I will be coming one day if I don't marry soon!
> 
> Take care mah Pashtun brother and kick some azz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

al-Hasani said:


> ay main thaz bec ou don ow anythin oub Sauiiz in Audiz.


stop copyin me


----------



## al-Hasani

Hyperion said:


> Thanks mate.... though not traveling to the UK..... going on second leg of honeymoon to southern hemisphere....... cruise to Aussieland.... then backpacing Kiwiland..... and few other Island destinations......






Not envious at all! Yet to visit Australia or New Zealand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Won't be here next couple of months.... will miss you though....... you'll be one of the few girls, who got away!
> 
> Need to better manage my moments with witty girls such as yourself........ Revoir belle fille



One has to admire the 12k plus posts in 2 yeas span. That takes time, loos like you sleep on the couch often

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Marshmallow said:


> stop copyin me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> @Talon
> 
> hullo talon sis


Hi @Marshmallow kabhi tou banda di mail hi reply ker diyea kero...aik tum and aik @ZYXW  both of you bully me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Won't be here next couple of months.... will miss you though....... you'll be one of the few girls, who got away!
> 
> Need to better manage my moments with witty girls such as yourself........ Revoir belle fille


dun worry she wil practise to becum even more intelligent n witty in ur absence to be at top most position in ur gud books once u cum back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> A fingernail of an arab is worth more than all south Asians combined.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Ain't that right?



Aint that the 2nd time you said tht?  ... was it for a cookie point or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

That's right...... on the couch, watching TV and bashing people online...... not to forget, on the phone with my lovely wife! 




Informant said:


> One has to admire the 12k plus posts in 2 yeas span. That takes time, loos like you sleep on the couch often



P.S. I got your point.... just didn't go there....


----------



## Marshmallow

Talon said:


> Hi @Marshmallow kabhi tou banda di mail hi reply ker diyea kero...aik tum and aik @ZYXW  both of you bully me


im very sorry sista ill reply nw ...so many things to do so forgot it.!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> im very sorry sista ill reply nw ...so many things to do so forgot it.!


Awww no prob....I am just bored

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Aint that the 2nd time you said tht?  ... was it for a cookie point or something?



Internet was laggy.


----------



## Informant

al-Hasani said:


> Dude, learn me to write English that way! Is it some kind of dialect that I am not familiar with? It's awesome. Serious here.
> Hilarious comment as well.
> 
> 
> What's that for an language?
> 
> I demand an translation otherwise there will be no date for you with an Arab, in this case Saudi Arabian women!



Translation: you're on PDF the whole day. Now gimme your wimminzzz.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 

Let's get some Arab dancing and music!






Yallah. Bow down peasants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Not envious at all! Yet to visit Australia or New Zealand!


me too...prob Australia next yr....or something...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> That's right...... one the couch, watching TV and bashing people online...... not to forget, on the phone with my lovely wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I got your point.... just didn't go there....



Aussie this time is having summers right? Havent been to bogan land yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Yups. It's summers. Best time to visit! 



Informant said:


> Aussie this time is having summers right? Havent been to bogan land yet.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Let's get some Arab dancing and music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yallah. Bow down peasants.



I hope I don't have to debka in my wedding, that's a terrifying thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I hope I don't have to debka in my wedding, that's a terrifying thought.



What about belly dancing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Yups. It's summers. Best time to visit!



Hew Jeckmun. They have a funny accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> What about belly dancing?



That's a horror movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

True.... here, listen to some Cockney Accent and then compare it with Bogan.... I can't differentiate between either! 











Had a Cockney girlfriend for over 2 years...... didn't understand fukk all...... specially when she was pissed.




Informant said:


> Hew Jeckmun. They have a funny accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon 

You should be ashamed of yourself .


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997






The amount of awesome traditional Arab dances in even one single Arab country is too much to post let alone the dance of each tribe!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself .


y? shes a nice sista!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I wanna learn how to do this.








Marshmallow said:


> y? shes a nice sista!



She knows what she did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> True.... here, listen to some Cockney Accent and then compare it with Bogan.... I can't differentiate between either!



I had an Australian friend in school, i would call him bogan this bogan that. Kinda pisses Ozziez off. The only accent i find it easy is North American that too Northern US. Other than those its gibberish. Fake english for all i care. Im sure you have a paindu try hard accent most prevalent in our humble KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I wanna learn how to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She knows what she did.



What did I just watch? Haha. Awesome.

You mentioned weddings before:













We take things to the extreme every single time haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> What about belly dancing?


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Fake gay shit. We don't want to see this shit around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Hazzy997 during Jihad: lol








al-Hasani said:


> Fake gay shit. We don't want to see this shit around.



Why so serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Hyperion said:


> True.... here, listen to some Cockney Accent and then compare it with Bogan....* I can't differentiate between either*!


 Re adjust your listening aid...It might help a bit 



Hyperion said:


> Had a Cockney girlfriend for over 2 years...... didn't understand fukk all...... specially when she was pissed.


 @Armstrong thats your cockney right there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Fake English? Typical. Pretentious Yankee! 

Manhoos ho tumm..... ABCD (American Born Confused Desi)..... 



Informant said:


> I had an Australian friend in school, i would call him bogan this bogan that. Kinda pisses Ozziez off. The only accent i find it easy is North American that too Northern US. Other than those its gibberish. Fake english for all i care. Im sure you have a paindu try hard accent most prevalent in our humble KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

You ain't seen nothing yet...... 



al-Hasani said:


> What did I just watch? Haha. Awesome.
> 
> You mentioned weddings before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We take things to the extreme every single time haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

This is awesome:








Hyperion said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet......



In Yemen I have seen people use rocket launchers and accidentally killing each other. Can't possible get worse than this or can it?

I hope it can at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Try understanding this since we're both somewhat a little Yemeni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Fake English? Typical. Pretentious Yankee!
> 
> Manhoos ho tumm..... ABCD (American Born Confused Desi).....



America the badass king of the planet. Rest of the world follows us. You should learn from us ( ME). Someday you might get a green card

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

On my marriage, they were firing anti-aircraft gun at the mountain.... people are crazy man.... specially my kin are nuts! 



al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> This is awesome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen I have seen people use rocket launchers and accidentally killing each other. Can't possible get worse than this or can it?
> 
> I hope it can at least!



Who gives a damn about green-card.... I achieved all my objectives, proudly with a green passport..... much more than people can dream of at this age......... 

P.S. No one follows you. Trust me on that. You need to seriously get out of there and visit Europe, you'll feel the hostility as soon as you land, and that too from whites! 



Informant said:


> America the badass king of the planet. Rest of the world follows us. You should learn from us ( ME). Someday you might get a green card

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Lately I have developed a crush on Libyan music. Must be due to its similarity to Najdi Arabic.






Outside of Libya:






In honor of one of the greatest heroes in the Arab world in the past 2 centuries - Sharif Emir Abd-al-Qadir ibn Muhyiddin.







Hyperion said:


> On my marriage, they were firing anti-aircraft gun at the mountain.... people are crazy man.... specially my kin are nuts!



Yeah, Pashtuns are probably one of the few that can compete with us on this factor. Although that rocket launcher incident is obviously a rarity. Mostly "just" machine guns are used.

@Hazzy997

I understand eveyrthing man. I am fluent in most of the dialects of Yemen. Wonderful video. The photos are from Ibb and the areas around it btw! Beautiful place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

@Hazzy997 

Just a random question

When most Palestinians visit their country, do they only visit Gaza and West bank or also to currently Israeli controlled places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> On my marriage, they were firing anti-aircraft gun at the mountain.... people are crazy man.... specially my kin are nuts!
> 
> Who gives a damn about green-card.... I achieved all my objectives, proudly with a green passport..... much more than people can dream of at this age.........
> 
> P.S. No one follows you. Trust me on that. You need to seriously get out of there and visit Europe, you'll feel the hostility as soon as you land, and that too from whites!



Homie i live in Lahore, cracking codes and shit. Seen enough of Europe. Eurotrash still need us to solve their issues. Ukrainian issue the west europe looking up to the Mighty US. They might act all snotty, but in the end they be our hoes 

The world follows hollywood, it influences people like no other. It is what it is, an unmatched power ever seen on this earth. Bhai sona nahin aapne?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Cracking codes? Signit? 



Informant said:


> Homie i live in Lahore, cracking codes and shit. Seen enough of Europe. Eurotrash still need us to solve their issues. Ukrainian issue the west europe looking up to the Mighty US. They might act all snotty, but in the end they be our hoes
> 
> The world follows hollywood, it influences people like no other. It is what it is, an unmatched power ever seen on this earth. Bhai sona nahin aapne?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Just a random question
> 
> When most Palestinians visit their country, do they only visit Gaza and West bank or also to currently Israeli controlled places



It depends, I'm not originallly from Gaza but we are refugees so we've lived in Gaza for the past several decades and I'm not allowed to the West Bank or Israel regardless of my US citizenship. The ones that are from Gaza can visit no else other than Gaza. The ones in the West Bank can go to Jerusalem but they don't go to israel unless they're traveling from tel aviv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Talon said:


> Hi @Marshmallow kabhi tou banda di mail hi reply ker diyea kero...aik tum and aik @ZYXW  both of you bully me



Omgshhhhhh I will respond to that right away...sorry I read things and then mentally I think I have responded to them and then forget to respond ot them in reality LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> On my marriage, they were firing anti-aircraft gun at the mountain.... people are crazy man.... specially my kin are nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> *Who gives a damn about green-card.... I achieved all my objectives, proudly with a green passport..... much more than people can dream of at this age......... *
> 
> P.S. No one follows you. Trust me on that. You need to seriously get out of there and visit Europe, you'll feel the hostility as soon as you land, and that too from whites!











ZYXW said:


> Omgshhhhhh I will respond to that right away...sorry I read things and then mentally I think I have responded to them and then forget to respond ot them in reality LOL


hi zeezu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> hi zeezu



Hi sweetheart....how are you? 

@Hyperion hi there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> Hi sweetheart....how are you?
> 
> @Hyperion hi there!


im fine hw r u?  nice seein u again !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hyperion said:


> Fake English? Typical. Pretentious Yankee!
> 
> Manhoos ho tumm..... ABCD (American Born Confused Desi).....


 apko hamesha asay hi kyu takartay hai ur highness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Patta nahin'....... I'm like Yankee magnet! 



ZYXW said:


> apko hamesha asay hi kyu takartay hai ur highness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> im fine hw r u?  nice seein u again !


thank you baby, I miss seeing you too...just busy with school  how are studies ?? 



Hyperion said:


> Patta nahin'....... I'm like Yankee magnet!



Well you know what they say...opposites attract! haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> thank you baby, I miss seeing you too...just busy with school  how are studies ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know what they say...opposites attract! haha


everything is going gud just tryin to hav som funtime on PDF this weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> everything is going gud just tryin to hav som funtime on PDF this weekend


ah, gotcha! :p Marsha...what are you pursuing with your studies??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> ah, gotcha! :p Marsha...what are you pursuing with your studies??


idr arabs ki place pi personal batein nae butao...thy alredy hate us pakistanies n can go to any level to harm us lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> idr arabs ki place pi personal batein nae butao...thy alredy hate us pakistanies n can go to any level to harm us lols



LMAO I thought that was just a stereotype... do arabs and pakistanis really dislike one another?  why...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> LMAO I thought that was just a stereotype... do arabs and pakistanis really dislike one another?  why...


not all but only from som parts....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> not all but only from parts....


LMAO ohhh I seee....I personally love arabs and their culture though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> LMAO ohhh I seee....I personally love arabs and their culture though



I love you too. 



Marshmallow said:


> not all but only from som parts....



Not really, lol, actually in a way it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> I love you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, lol, actually in a way it's true.


but dats not a nice thing dun u think?

c u agreed atlast n u ur frend werent agreein b4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> I love you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, lol, actually in a way it's true.



LMAOOOO  let me correct that...i personally love arabs, their culture and their way of saying hello on pdf  LOL



Marshmallow said:


> but dats not a nice thing dun u think?
> 
> c u agreed atlast n u ur frend werent agreein b4


Marshaaa you should work for the UN lololol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> LMAOOOO  let me correct that...i personally love arabs, their culture and their way of saying hello on pdf  LOL
> 
> 
> Marshaaa you should work for the UN lololol


haha no u kno actually we had som arguments here on saudiz vs pakistanies etc

n ull be my asst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Marshmallow said:


> but dats not a nice thing dun u think?
> 
> c u agreed atlast n u ur frend werent agreein b4



Pakistanis and Arabs for the most part get along, only in few cases their arrogance takes hold.



ZYXW said:


> LMAOOOO  let me correct that...i personally love arabs, their culture and their way of saying hello on pdf  LOL
> 
> 
> Marshaaa you should work for the UN lololol



Don't worry I don't need you to love me you're not on my level, I am a bright light in this world and my love only will come by God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't worry I don't need you to love me you're not on my level, I am a bright light in this world and my love only will come by God.


 cute....you know the arab guy at the deli I get my sandwich from says the same thing haha so this level u r refering to..its not just you alone im guessing its an arab mutation  LOL



Marshmallow said:


> haha no u kno actually we had som arguments here on saudiz vs pakistanies etc
> 
> n ull be my asst


Oh haha gotcha!!  who won btw?
Ans of course I will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> cute....you know the arab guy at the deli I get my sandwich from says the same thing haha so this level u r refering to..its not just you alone im guessing its an arab mutation  LOL
> 
> 
> Oh haha gotcha!!  who won btw?
> Ans of course I will


we ofcourse who else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> cute....you know the arab guy at the deli I get my sandwich from says the same thing haha so this level u r refering to..its not just you alone im guessing its an arab mutation  LOL
> 
> 
> Oh haha gotcha!!  who won btw?
> Ans of course I will



Good for him, you're so full of yourself and deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Good for him, you're so full of yourself and deserve it.


aww baby don't you know, we Pakis have a monopoly on "being full of ourselves" and over confidence  LOL

I am just messing with you 



Marshmallow said:


> we ofcourse who else


You're adorable marsh haha  missed you darling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ZYXW and @Marshmallow and @Talon 

Sound all the same. Hmm...



ZYXW said:


> aww baby don't you know, we Pakis have a monopoly on "being full of ourselves" and over confidence  LOL
> 
> I am just messing with you



You sure are.  

Don't mess with Arabs, you aren't at our level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW and @Marshmallow and @Talon
> 
> Sound all the same. Hmm...


No having three IDs is @Alpha1 's job hahaha




Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW and @Marshmallow and @Talon
> 
> Sound all the same. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> Don't mess with Arabs, you aren't at our level.


I'll take that as a challenge, start with me....If I win then perhaps I will be teaching you something and if you win then I don't mind learning either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> No having three IDs is @Alpha1 's job hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a challenge, start with me....If I win then perhaps I will be teaching you something and if you win then I don't mind learning either



Go ahead challenge me with whatever you want my will is off the roofs I am ready to die for God to be ready to debate with a lost person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Go ahead challenge me with whatever you want my will is off the roofs* I am ready to die for God* to be ready to debate with a lost person.


You know being a muslim in the US, you should be a bit more careful with such statements hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> You know being a muslim in the US, you should be a bit more careful with such statements hahahahahaha



I'm just playing with you, I knew you would react that way. 

Don't worry you're not a lost person either. 

Now, what's the challenge?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> *I'm just playing with you, I knew you would react that way.
> 
> Don't worry you're not a lost person either*.
> 
> Now, what's the challenge?



The FBI got there already..boy they are fast these days hahahaha i know you are messing with me, same here 

Actually, I don't have, I am a very passive, one world, one human race type of person lol maybe we can battle it out on another issue if we ever enf up clashing on this thread


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW and @Marshmallow and @Talon
> 
> Sound all the same. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> Don't mess with Arabs, you aren't at our level.


no we are not same ppl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ZYXW 

It's sad that you consider being ready to die for God as threatening the USA. I'm not sure you even know what that means, it's okay though, you're not an Arab to be able to understand Islam anyways. 



ZYXW said:


> The FBI got there already..boy they are fast these days hahahaha i know you are messing with me, same here
> 
> Actually, I don't have, I am a very passive, one world, one human race type of person lol maybe we can battle it out on another issue if we ever enf up clashing on this thread



Are you muslim? You don't live in USA do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> It's sad that you consider being ready to die for God as threatening the USA. I'm not sure you even know what that means, it's okay though, you're not an Arab to be able to understand Islam anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you muslim? *You don't live in USA do you*?


yes she does l

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Marshmallow said:


> yes she does l



Good for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> It's sad that you consider being ready to die for God as threatening the USA. I'm not sure you even know what that means, it's okay though, you're not an Arab to be able to understand Islam anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you muslim? You don't live in USA do you?



Haha no no don't worry I am only messing with you...political humor lol  Of course I am muslim, I live in nyc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> *No having three IDs is @Alpha1 's job hahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that as a challenge, start with me....If I win then perhaps I will be teaching you something and if you win then I don't mind learning either


haha lol ....best he doesnt read it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> yes she does l


 that's right girl, you tell him haha <3



Marshmallow said:


> haha lol ....best he doesnt read it


no marsha...
best he or one of his three IDs don't read this LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> that's right girl, you tell him haha <3


btw he was lookin for a rishta the other day on sum thread if im not wrong kisii muslim girl ka hahah 

u got caught in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> Haha no no don't worry I am only messing with you...political humor lol  Of course I am muslim, I live in nyc



Good for you, how is it there for Muslims? I here they face more stereotyping than Muslims in other states? You guys have many mosques there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> Good for you, how is it there for Muslims? I here they face more stereotyping than Muslims in other states? You guys have many mosques there?


hazzy @ZYXW is very nice,decent, n intelligent girl

zeezuu shall i go further  lol jk soz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Good for you, how is it there for Muslims? I here they face more stereotyping than Muslims in other states? You guys have many mosques there?



Honestly, I personally have never faced anything terrible here in the US being a Pakistani and a muslim. But I have friends that have for the religion. Yes, Americans do stereotype A LOT...but not the educated ones, which is a few...
Actually muslims outside of nyc face trouble more than the ones here. Nyc is very liberal so it is heaven...but in other states, it could get bad. However, you have the law which protects you and thats what matters at the end of the day, you just have to know your rights and how to fight for them really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Marshmallow said:


> hazzy @ZYXW is very nice,decent, n intelligent girl
> 
> zeezuu shall i go further  lol jk soz



Why are you trying to put me out as someone who's trying to flirt online? I don't flirt in person let alone online. I don't look for relationships except when time comes for marriage and if I feel God knows what's right for me I will go with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> Why are you trying to put me out as someone who's trying to flirt online? I don't flirt in person let alone online. I don't look for relationships except when time comes for marriage and if I feel God knows what's right for me I will go with that.


i said sorry in last post soz > sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> hazzy @ZYXW is very nice,decent, n intelligent girl
> 
> zeezuu shall i go further  lol jk soz


 @Hyperion your sister is trying to get me married off... I feel betrayed hahahahaha 



Hazzy997 said:


> Why are you trying to put me out as someone who's trying to flirt online? I don't flirt in person let alone online. I don't look for relationships except when time comes for marriage and if I feel God knows what's right for me I will go with that.


Oh she is a sweetheart..she's just messing with you ....chill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> Honestly, I personally have never faced anything terrible here in the US being a Pakistani and a muslim. But I have friends that have for the religion. Yes, Americans do stereotype A LOT...but not the educated ones, which is a few...
> Actually muslims outside of nyc face trouble more than the ones here. Nyc is very liberal so it is heaven...but in other states, it could get bad. However, you have the law which protects you and thats what matters at the end of the day, you just have to know your rights and how to fight for them really well.



I had a man outside a 7/11 during Ramadan stare down my sister I was in the car though couldn't see but my father was there and stared him down too and asked him if he's alright. It was disturbing the guy was pretty sick. However, for the most part nobody is actually hateful but they do stereotype since that is common in our culture. If you're educated though it's very easy to make people like that look stupid. 

I find Arab Christians tend to be hateful if you've ever known any 'Chaldeans' they tend to curse Muhammad and express hatred towards us except when it's face to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> @Hyperion your sister is trying to get me married off... I feel betrayed hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Oh she is a sweetheart..she's just messing with you ....chill


zeezuu move out of this thread b4 we r kicked out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> @Hyperion your sister is trying to get me married off... I feel betrayed hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Oh she is a sweetheart..she's just messing with you ....chill



I know I'm playing around , you guys should know me by now. 

I am very sarcastic in real ways.  

In person I am like this I will be sarcastic but with a blank face so nobody can really tell. That's what makes me unique though. 



Marshmallow said:


> zeezuu move out of this thread b4 we r kicked out



Does she cook good Pakistani food?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> I know I'm playing around , you guys should know me by now.
> 
> I am very sarcastic in real ways.
> 
> In person I am like this I will be sarcastic but with a blank face so nobody can really tell. That's what makes me unique though.


so u were jokin



wht a horrible sense of humour here too we pakistanies beat u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> I had a man outside a 7/11 during Ramadan stare down my sister I was in the car though couldn't see but my father was there and stared him down too and asked him if he's alright. It was disturbing the guy was pretty sick. However, for the most part nobody is actually hateful but they do stereotype since that is common in our culture. If you're educated though it's very easy to make people like that look stupid.
> 
> I find Arab Christians tend to be hateful if you've ever known any 'Chaldeans' they tend to curse Muhammad and express hatred towards us except when it's face to face.



I can understand. But you have to understand stuff like that happens everywhere. Here it might be for religion, in some other part of the world it might be for being gay. Poeple just need a reason to hate and divide.The thing is ignorance is everywhere, you just have to make sure its not in you simple. I can never be angry t the US despite how bad it gets for muslims...bc my loyalties lie with the American constitution not its people....

But I understand how difficult it could be to face such prejudice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> I can understand. But you have to understand stuff like that happens everywhere. Here it might be for religion, in some other part of the world it might be for being gay. The thing is ignorance is everywhere, you just have to make sure its not in you simple. I can never be angry t the US despite how bad it gets for muslims...bc my loyalties lie with the American constitution not its people....
> 
> But I understand how difficult it could be to face such prejudice



Actually I don't feel much pressure and prejudice is just a childish thing nothing that's tough. Because I've experienced life overseas and prejudice is the last thing id complain about.  

Most people are cowards inside anyways.  

I'm too manly to have prejudice against me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> zeezuu move out of this thread b4 we r kicked out


 it's no fun marsha if we can't get kicked out....besides I got you..if we go we go together hahaaha  



Hazzy997 said:


> I know I'm playing around , you guys should know me by now.
> 
> I am very sarcastic in real ways.
> 
> In person I am like this I will be sarcastic but with a blank face so nobody can really tell. That's what makes me unique though.
> 
> 
> 
> Does she cook good Pakistani food?



LMAOOOOO your question.... @KingMamba can answer that hahahaah do I cook well mambi 



Hazzy997 said:


> Actually I don't feel much pressure and prejudice is just a childish thing nothing that's tough. Because I've experienced life overseas and prejudice is the last thing id complain about.
> 
> Most people are cowards inside anyways.
> 
> *I'm too manly to have prejudice against me.*


saying that makes it a boyish statement on its own  haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> it's no fun marsha if we can't get kicked out....besides I got you..if we go we go together hahaaha
> 
> 
> 
> LMAOOOOO your question.... @KingMamba can answer that hahahaah do I cook well mambi



Why would he know? 

If you're good at cooking then done deal, unless you're racist against Arabs I don't want to deal with a moody **** wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Why would he know?
> 
> If you're good at cooking then done deal, unless you're racist against Arabs I don't want to deal with a moody **** wife.


 Unfortunately I can't cook for my life.....but hey if you can make arab food, I promise to forget my racism towards arabs on the weekends haaha


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> Unfortunately I can't cook for my life.....but hey if you can make arab food, I promise to forget my racism towards arabs on the weekends haaha



Hahhaha, you're a funny Aunty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Hahhaha, you're a funny Aunty.



i like your comments...bitter sweet LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> i like your comments...bitter sweet LOL



Talon was calling one of you two aunty I can't remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Talon was calling one of you two aunty I can't remember.



@Talon 

i see how it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> @Talon
> 
> i see how it is



I'm really in the mood for a snack, I want something sweet but there's nothing. 

What are you up to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

so are we gunna c any weddin in US anytime soon? hw far has it gone nw?

sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> LMAOOOOO your question.... @KingMamba can answer that hahahaah do I cook well mambi
> 
> saying that makes it a boyish statement on its own  haha





Hazzy997 said:


> Why would he know?
> 
> If you're good at cooking then done deal, unless you're racist against Arabs I don't want to deal with a moody **** wife.



I would know cuz she cooks for me lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm really in the mood for a snack, I want something sweet but there's nothing.
> 
> What are you up to?



You should probably get something from outside if that's possible...I know how that feels....same in mood for something sweet but nothign 

Nothing much, had free time today so was just messing around on pdf  but it was nice talking to you Hazzy, its always nice to engage with new ppl, so thank u for ur time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> I would know cuz she cooks for me lol.



Are you two married. Awwwwwww.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Marshmallow said:


> so are we gunna c any weddin in US anytime soon? hw far has it gone nw?
> 
> sorry


 marsha darlingggg...watch this if you ever wanna have a good laugh....these people are hilarious.....hey we should start a website like this to help ppl find their match ahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> You should probably get something from outside if that's possible...I know how that feels....same in mood for something sweet but nothign
> 
> Nothing much, had free time today so was just messing around on pdf  but it was nice talking to you Hazzy, its always nice to engage with new ppl, so thank u for ur time



I'm heating up lentil soup. Farewell you conceited woman.



ZYXW said:


> marsha darlingggg...watch this if you ever wanna have a good laugh....these people are hilarious.....hey we should start a website like this to help ppl find their match ahaha



Are you making fun of fat people? You're probably the fat one. 

Don't hurt my feelings.


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you two married. Awwwwwww.



And divorsed so to answer your question she cant cook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you two married. Awwwwwww.


 No the idiot divorced me after he found out i lacked cooking talent...I mean I was good at other things like slacking ...but no he left  @KingMamba haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> And divorsed so to answer your question she cant cook



I'm so confused, lol.

This is one of your games I see on every other thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> And divorsed so to answer your question she cant cook


 oh the good ol' days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> No the idiot divorced me after he found out i lacked cooking talent...I mean I was good at other things like slacking ...but no he left  @KingMamba haha



That wasnt the only thing you were good at baby.... I mean doing laundry of course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> That wasnt the only thing you were good at baby.... I mean doing laundry of course


Oh hush, we all know where this was going untill you put those silly periods and diverted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

get a room @KingMamba and @ZYXW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> Oh hush, we all know where this was going untill you put those silly periods and diverted



This is so cute, so you think I actually care about you. 

@al-Hasani 

Look at these poor Pakis(Indians) thinking we sink down to marry a paksitani. 

They don't know how handsome we are and that we're both engaged. 



Talon said:


> get a room @KingMamba and @ZYXW



You too join them woman, I'm surprised you're not ashamed of yourself yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> You too join them woman, I'm surprised you're not ashamed of yourself yet.


 I have nothing to be of....and had someone balls and an ounce of truth....you would have already said of what...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> This is so cute, so you think I actually care about you.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Look at these poor Pakis(Indians) thinking we sink down to marry a paksitani.
> 
> They don't know how handsome we are and that we're both engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> You too join them woman, I'm surprised you're not ashamed of yourself yet.



Did a screw get loose in your head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon 

It's okay I'm not upset at you anymore  But honestly I don't care anymore if it's going to be that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> I have nothing to be of....and had someone balls and an ounce of truth....you would have already said of what...



English please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> This is so cute, so you think I actually care about you.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Look at these poor Pakis(Indians) thinking we sink down to marry a paksitani.
> 
> They don't know how handsome we are and that we're both engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> You too join them woman, I'm surprised you're not ashamed of yourself yet.



Bro, you can yourself banned as me before the exams or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, you can yourself banned as me before the exams or what?



What you say?  

They know we're playing around, but some people here are too sensitive. Imagine if they tried surviving in the Arabic world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> You too join them woman, I'm surprised you're not ashamed of yourself yet.


is that how the arabs do it   LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> is that how the arabs do it   LOL



That was disturbing Z....lol 

I was only upset at her for another thread she gave me one of those 'okk....' , you're an awkard guy kind of thing I'm not to keen for that.

It's not something I do, in person if people are like that I don't have any chemistry with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> That was disturbing Z....lol
> 
> I was only upset at her for another thread she gave me one of those 'okk....' , you're an awkard guy kind of thing I'm not to keen for that.
> 
> It's not something I do, in person if people are like that I don't have any chemistry with them.



I am sooo sorryyyy... didn't mean it like that  haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> I am sooo sorryyyy... didn't mean it like that  haha



No need to be sorry Z.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> No need to be sorry Z.


hahaha thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> hahaha thanks



You like sticking your tongue out a lot it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> You like sticking your tongue out a lot it seems.



LMAOO could you imagine me doing that in real life after every comment, that's hilarious...no no its just i like to make my posts friendly and happy like this   haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> LMAOO could you imagine me doing that in real life after every comment, that's hilarious...no no its just i like to make my posts friendly and happy like this   haha



It's actually pretty funny when you do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> It's actually pretty funny when you do that.


in that case have a blast

    LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> in that case have a blast
> 
> LOL



Now another four of them. 

You're probably bored of me already. 

I'm no fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Now another four of them.
> 
> You're probably bored of me already.
> 
> I'm no fun.


No no of course not and def. not with u haha....I never get bored, if I am at the risk of getting bored i make things interesting myself 



ZYXW said:


> No no of course not and def. not with u haha....I never get bored, if I am at the risk of getting bored i make things interesting myself


haha just saw the smiley


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> No no of course not and def. not with u haha....I never get bored, if I am at the risk of getting bored i make things interesting myself
> 
> 
> haha just saw the smiley



Me and @Talon have good chemistry she's only female member who I have good chemistry with but she ruined it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Me and @Talon have good chemistry she's only female member who I have good chemistry with but she ruined it.


LMAO awies, what happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> LMAO awies, what happened?



I explained a few posts back, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> I explained a few posts back, lol.


 ohhhhhhh haha i seeeee......

no but you two should make up  she's lovely!


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> ohhhhhhh haha i seeeee......
> 
> no but you two should make up  she's lovely!



Whys she lovely. 

She secretly hates Arabs and calls me a kid.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Cracking codes? Signit?



Something in the same domain, but not Signit persay. More into analysis and manipulaation. a little small PRISM like kinda thing, just like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Awwwwwwwww....... they just gave you the small one to play with? 

Here play with my HUGE crystal ball...........











Informant said:


> Something in the same domain, but not Signit persay. More into analysis and manipulaation. a little small PRISM like kinda thing, just like you


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Awwwwwwwww....... they just gave you the small one to play with?
> 
> Here play with my HUGE crystal ball...........



Lahol Wala! 

Are you a guy?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Yes, I am. Just yanking your chain! 

I still have my doubts about you. You sure sound like a chick. So, till I'm completely sure......... 



Informant said:


> Lahol Wala!
> 
> Are you a guy?!


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Yes, I am. Just yanking your chain!
> 
> I still have my doubts about you. You sure sound like a chick. So, till I'm completely sure.........



Im a man, just Metrosexual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Nah. Don't believe you! 

Eff. Off. 



Informant said:


> Im a man, just Metrosexual


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Nah. Don't believe you!
> 
> Eff. Off.



I'll show you the pleasures, just hold my hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Stop soliciting. Fag! 



Informant said:


> I'll show you the pleasures, just hold my hand.



Just so that we don't seem trolling....

Arabic coffee anyone?


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Stop soliciting. Fag!



Hahaha! Man **** PTV fucking ads everywhere, no HD transmission.


----------



## Hyperion

Get connected to a decent foreign IPTV package...... I also hate what's available in Pakistan. 



Informant said:


> Hahaha! Man **** PTV fucking ads everywhere, no HD transmission.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Get connected to a decent foreign IPTV package...... I also hate what's available in Pakistan.



Wings plus barbican and smokes. The American way of enjoying sports.


----------



## Hyperion

Biryani, coke and smokes. Pakistani way of enjoying everything. 



Informant said:


> Wings plus barbican and smokes. The American way of enjoying sports.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Biryani, coke and smokes. Pakistani way of enjoying everything.



Not bad, my **** way is having crispy qeema parathas smokes and coke. Deadly combo.


----------



## Hyperion

Ooooooooooo.... now you made me hungry..... and don't have access to anything even close to a paratha here....... crap....... 



Informant said:


> Not bad, my **** way is having crispy qeema parathas smokes and coke. Deadly combo.


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Ooooooooooo.... now you made me hungry..... and don't have access to anything even close to a paratha here....... crap.......



My kaam walas have the skill of crispy parths to the hilt. No where in PAKISTAN have i had these parathas. Lucky lucky. Had them for beakfast with fresh orange juice and smokes. Hungry now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Just had one of those dreams again....I walked in an very old deserted urban city that had a tan color to it with many homes and buildings. Kids were with me four of them walked with me to the root but i felt they were not children and rather demons I already knew it tried to escape saw another group of 20 children and I'm like these aren't children. 

What'd ya know, one of those teens pointed and said look there's something, turned out a flying demon coming our way. I woke right away, right in time for fajr.

لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله


اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


----------



## Hyperion

Informant said:


> My kaam walas have the skill of crispy parths to the hilt. No where in PAKISTAN have i had these parathas. Lucky lucky. Had them for beakfast with fresh orange juice and smokes. Hungry now?


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


>



Man i wanna have that namkeen pathani dumb kardahi. Shit man i am a fat ****.

Any place in Lahore for Turkish Delights.


----------



## Hyperion

Well, you can have the kadhai in Nammak Mandi, Peshawar........ don't know much about Turkish restaurants in Pakistan. Besides, Turkish food is mostly bland, other than few exceptions such as Adana Kebab or Iskender Kebab.



Informant said:


> Man i wanna have that namkeen pathani dumb kardahi. Shit man i am a fat ****.
> 
> Any place in Lahore for Turkish Delights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hyperion said:


> Well, you can have the kadhai in Nammak Mandi, Peshawar........ don't know much about Turkish restaurants in Pakistan. Besides, Turkish food is mostly bland, other than few exceptions such as Adana Kebab or Iskender Kebab.



Will go to an Afghani restaurant tomorrow for my fix.



Hazzy997 said:


> Just had one of those dreams again....I walked in an very old deserted urban city that had a tan color to it with many homes and buildings. Kids were with me four of them walked with me to the root but i felt they were not children and rather demons I already knew it tried to escape saw another group of 20 children and I'm like these aren't children.
> 
> What'd ya know, one of those teens pointed and said look there's something, turned out a flying demon coming our way. I woke right away, right in time for fajr.
> 
> لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم



What the kinda meth you do ahahah?


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

عاجل | حمة الهمامي يدعو أنصاره للجهاد في روسيا
URGENT | Hamma Hammami calls for his supporters to fight for Russia





hhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Informant said:


> Will go to an Afghani restaurant tomorrow for my fix.
> 
> 
> 
> What the kinda meth you do ahahah?



No meth it's just a dream.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=499006386859552




Ignorance of Quraish in Morocco in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

@al-Hasani 

That’s ur Arab monarchy Sunni Muslim State.


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> That’s ur Arab monarchy Sunni Muslim State.



What have I to do with the monarchy in Morocco?You referring to me because I am a Hashemite?

I don't know what is going on in Morocco. From that clip the ignorance is clear for both parties.

You don't see that in the Middle East.


----------



## Doritos11

al-Hasani said:


> What have I to do with the monarchy in Morocco?You referring to me because I am a Hashemite?
> 
> I don't know what is going on in Morocco. From that clip the ignorance is clear for both parties.
> 
> You don't see that in the Middle East.



I refer to this



> Sunni Muslims and Sunni Muslim states, including the Arab ones, are still supporting the Syrian opposition


----------



## al-Hasani

Doritos11 said:


> I refer to this



What are you now talking about? Morocco is indeed supporting the Syrian opposition but since they are not a wealthy country they have not much to offer. Besides they are located far away from Syria.

The people in Morocco support the Syrian revolution. I saw a statistic about who the Arab street supported in Syria. I believe that only Lebanon and Iraq showed majority support for Al-Asshead of all the Arab countries.

Anyway I suggest your read about the Moroccan monarchy. They are hugely respected due to their history and independence which they always retained. Many of those rituals are indeed strange for me and any Muslim. But that is up to the King and those doing the rituals. They have to answer to it.

I have nothing to do with this so I do not understand why you are quoting me.



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> عاجل | حمة الهمامي يدعو أنصاره للجهاد في روسيا
> URGENT | Hamma Hammami calls for his supporters to fight for Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Falcon29

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.....

I just saw a sick bastard with facebook name 'zebi nar' ....some Arabs are seriously disturbing, lol. 

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps 

الله يهدي الجميع 

I know @Arabian Legend is going to start laughing his head off.


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon 

...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

how much for a cup of tea?, hope its not blashphemy..


----------



## Shah9

AL HASANI IS BANNED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nooooooooooooooooo....he's gone......

..........see ya soon Hasani hopefully 

..........
@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@MooshMoosh 

مصر بدها تهتم حماس بنها حركة ارهبية عن قريب حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

فهمني بالله ي شيخ لماذا


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo....he's gone......
> 
> ..........see ya soon Hasani hopefully
> 
> ..........
> @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@MooshMoosh
> 
> مصر بدها تهتم حماس بنها حركة ارهبية عن قريب حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> فهمني بالله ي شيخ لماذا


على حسب ما اعرف مواطن رافع دعوة قضائية علشان يلزم الحكومة بانها تعتبر حماس حركة ارهابية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> على حسب ما اعرف مواطن رافع دعوة قضائية علشان يلزم الحكومة بانها تعتبر حماس حركة ارهابية



أكيد، يعني ليسات قضية الحكومة المصرية او محاكم مصرين؟


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> أكيد، يعني ليسات قضية الحكومة المصرية او محاكم مصرين؟


لا مش الحكومة مواطن مصرى عادى رفع الدعوة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> لا مش الحكومة مواطن مصرى عادى رفع الدعوة



طب رفضو الطلب؟


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> طب رفضو الطلب؟


لسة على العموم المحاكم عندنا بتاخد وقت كتير

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> لسة على العموم المحاكم عندنا بتاخد وقت كتير



ان شاء الله خير، كيف حالك اخي شو بتعمل

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> ان شاء الله خير، كيف حالك اخي شو بتعمل


الحمد للة هخش انام دلوقتى الساعة فى مصر 3 بالليل دلوقتى


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> الحمد للة هخش انام دلوقتى الساعة فى مصر 3 بالليل دلوقتى



صحيح ي رايس نوم الهنا وتقبل الله امقدمةD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

http://www.alminbar.net/alkhutab/madda.asp?mediaURL=2366

1- أن لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة على قومه قد دعا بها إلا نبينا محمد




قد ادخرها شفاعة لأمته يوم القيامة. 2- أنواع شفاعة النبي



يوم القيامة. 3- فضل التوحيد في عدم خلود صاحبه في النـار.


عن أبي هريرة



قال: قال رسول الله



: ((لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة، فتعجل كل نبي دعوته، وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة، فهي نائلة إن شاء الله من مات من أمتي لا يشرك بالله شيئا)).

لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم



[التوبة:128].

ومما يدل على رحمته وشفقته بأمته هذا الحديث، ومعناه: أن كل نبي له دعوة لأمته متيقنة الإجابة، وهو على يقين من إجابتها، وأما باقي دعواتهم فهم على طمع من إجابتها، وبعضها يجاب وبعضها لا يجاب. وقد دعا كل نبي لأمته في الدنيا، وادّخر النبي دعوته لأمته إلى أهم أوقات حاجاتهم وهو يوم القيامة: يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم [الشعراء:88-89].

يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه عبس:34-37].




يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين المطففين:6].

في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة، حفاة عراة غرلا، في موقف صعب حرج، ضيّق ضنك على المجرمين، ويغشاهم من أمر الله تعالى ما تعجز القوى والحواس عنه.

عن المقداد بن الأسود



قال: سمعت رسول الله



يقول: إذا كان يوم القيامة أدنيت الشمس من العباد حتى تكون قدر ميل أو ميلين فتصهرهم الشمس، فيكونون في العرق كقدر أعمالهم، منهم من يأخذه العرق إلى عقبيه، ومنهم من يأخذه إلى ركبتيه، ومنهم من يأخذه إلى حقويه، ومنهم من يلجمه العرق إلجاما)).

حتى إذا عظم الخطب، واشتد الكرب ألهموا أن يستشفعوا بالأنبياء فيقول بعض الناس لبعض: ألا ترون ما أنتم فيه؟ ألا ترون ما قد بلغكم؟ ألا تنظرون من يشفع لكم إلى ربكم؟

فيقول: بعض الناس لبعض: ائتوا آدم. فيأتون آدم فيقولون: يا آدم أنت أبو البشر، خلقك الله بيده، ونفخ فيك من روحه، وأمر الملائكة فسجدوا لك.

اشفع لنا إلى ربك. ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى إلى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول آدم: إن ربى غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، وإنه نهاني عن الشجرة فعصيته، نفسي نفسي!! اذهبوا إلى غيري. اذهبوا إلى نوح. فيأتون نوحا فيقولون: يا نوح! أنت أول الرسل إلى الأرض، وسمّاك الله عبدا شكورا، اشفع لنا إلى ربك. ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، وإنه قد كانت لي دعوة دعوت بها على قومي، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا إلى إبراهيم.

فيأتون إبراهيم فيقولون: أنت نبي الله وخليله من أهل الأرض، اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم إبراهيم: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، وذكر كذباته، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا إلى غيري، اذهبوا إلى موسى. فيأتون موسى فيقولون: يا موسى أنت رسول الله، فضّلك الله برسالاته وبتكليمه على الناس، اشفع لنا إلى ربك ألا ترى إلى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم موسى: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، وإني قتلت نفسا لم أومر بقتلها، نفسي نفسي!! اذهبوا إلى عيسى. فيأتون عيسى فيقولون: يا عيسى أنت رسول الله، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، وقد كلمت الناس في المهد اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فيقول لهم عيسى: إن ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله، ولن يغضب بعده مثله، ولم يذكر ذنبا، نفسي نفسي !! اذهبوا إلى غير اذهبوا إلى محمد.

قال : ((فيأتون فيقولون: يا محمد أنت رسول الله، وخاتم الأنبياء، وغفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر، اشفع لنا إلى ربك، ألا ترى ما نحن فيه؟ ألا ترى ما قد بلغنا؟ فأنطلق فآتي تحت العرش فأقع ساجدا لربي، ثم يفتح الله علي ويلهمني من محامده وحسن الثناء عليه شيئا لم يفتحه لأحد قبلي، ثم يقال: يا محمد! ارفع رأسك، سل تعطه، واشفع تشفّع. فأرفع رأسي فأقول: يا رب أمتي أمتي. فقال: يا محمد! أدخل من أمتك من لا حساب عليهم من الباب الأيمن من أبواب الجنة، وهم شركاء الناس فيما سوى ذلك من الأبواب. والذي نفس محمد بيده إن ما بين المصراعين من مصاريع الجنة لكما بين مكة وهجر أو كما بين مكة وبصرى)).

هذه الشفاعة العامة التي خص بها نبينا من بين سائر الأنبياء هي المراد بقوله: ((وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي يوم القيامة)).

وهذه الشفاعة العامة لأهل الموقف إنما هي لتعجيل حسابهم وإراحتهم من هول الموقف.

وقوله : ((يا رب أمتي أمتي)) فيه اهتمام بأمر أمته، وإظهار محبته لهم، وشفقته عليهم.

وقوله : ((فيقال: أدخل الجنة من أمتك من لا حساب عليه من الباب الأيمن)) فيه دليل على أن من هذه الأمة من سيدخل الجنة بغير حساب، يتكئون فيها على سرر موضونة والناس ما زالوا في أرض الموقف.

وقد قال فيهم : ((يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعون ألفا بغير حساب)). قالوا: من هم يا رسول الله؟ قال: ((هم الذين لا يسترقون، ولا يتطيرون، ولا يكتوون، وعلى ربهم يتوكلون)).

وقال : ((وعدني ربي أن يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعين ألفا بغير حساب، مع كل ألف سبعون ألفا، وثلاث حثيات من حثيات ربي عز وجل)).

وهكذا تضمن حديث الشفاعة نوعين من أنواع شفاعته

1- الشفاعة العظمى لأهل الموقف ليريحهم الله من هذا القيام.

2- شفاعته في جماعة من أمته أن يدخلوا الجنة بغير حساب.

3- والنوع الثالث شفاعته : في أقوام تساوت حسناتهم وسيئاتهم، فيشفع لهم فيدخلون الجنة.

4- شفاعته في أقوام قد أمر بهم إلى النار أن لا يدخلوها.

5- شفاعته في رفع درجات من يدخل الجنة فوق ما كان يقتضيه ثواب أعمالهم.

6- شفاعته أن يؤذن لجميع المؤمنين في دخول الجنة.

7- شفاعته في أهل الكبائر من أمته ممن دخل النار فيخرجون منها.

..............
@Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi


----------



## Falcon29

Please watch the first ten minutes of this video this guy makes really good and accurate points on 3 major issues including the issues facing the Arabic world today but the first ten minutes he goes over:

-the important of the Palestinian cause in the Arabic and Islamic world
-the actual point of the US 'brokering' for a peace deal and deadline by the end of this year.
-the importance to Arabic people's as well not just governments






@Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

يو يو يو يو هههههههه

@Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Please watch the first ten minutes of this video this guy makes really good and accurate points on 3 major issues including the issues facing the Arabic world today but the first ten minutes he goes over:
> 
> -the important of the Palestinian cause in the Arabic and Islamic world
> -the actual point of the US 'brokering' for a peace deal and deadline by the end of this year.
> -the importance to Arabic people's as well not just governments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi


اخوف ما اخاف على امتى منافق عليم اللسان


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> اخوف ما اخاف على امتى منافق عليم اللسان



خلي منافق لأكن اسمع الكلام رهيب

احنا المسلمين مش املاقين حل لمشاكلنا


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> خلي منافق لأكن اسمع الكلام رهيب
> 
> احنا المسلمين مش املاقين حل لمشاكلنا


لا اسمع لكلام منافق كذاب خسيس حقير سفاح المسلمين.
اذا كان هيك عمل بسنة سوريا اللي احتضنوا وايدوا، فكيف رح يعمل فينا اذا اتمكن منا؟
اذا كنت بتحبه، الله يحشرك معه


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> لا اسمع لكلام منافق كذاب خسيس حقير سفاح المسلمين.
> اذا كان هيك عمل بسنة سوريا اللي احتضنوا وايدوا، فكيف رح يعمل فينا اذا اتمكن منا؟
> اذا كنت بتحبه، الله يحشرك معه



هههههههه هدي نفسك ي عبود، بفهمك شويا سياسة بس، انا احبش كل حكام العرب ول اعلام 

قولي ي عبود عندكم صراريخ هيك؟ سكب تو ١:٠٠ 

بالله شوفها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> هههههههه هدي نفسك ي عبود، بفهمك شويا سياسة بس، انا احبش كل حكام العرب ول اعلام
> 
> قولي ي عبود عندكم صراريخ هيك؟ سكب تو ١:٠٠
> 
> بالله شوفها



مثل هاي الصواريخ اهميتها للحرب النفسية فقط


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> مثل هاي الصواريخ اهميتها للحرب النفسية فقط



حرب نفسية بعينك، هذا دفاع عن الشعب الفسطيني

ولو لا امريكا بتدعم اسرايل في تسعا ميت مليون دولار للقبضة الحديدة لأكن لسا حماس هزمت اسرايل تحت النار العنيف الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon 

You're back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon

What do I have to do!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> What do I have to do!?


?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> ?



Why arez you still mad? I sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Why arez you still mad?


1stly, I had no idea what you were talking about...All you did was kept asking me to be ashamed of myself...over what? and why?

2ndly, its not really polite to tell people that.....

3rdly, I dont really have much to say right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> 1stly, I had no idea what you were talking about...All you did was kept asking me to be ashamed of myself...over what? and why?
> 
> 2ndly, its not really polite to tell people that.....
> 
> 3rdly, I dont really have much to say right now...



Because you weren't being serious about the coffee shop. 

I haz a sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Because you *weren't *being *serious *about the coffee shop.
> 
> I haz a sad.


I was supposed to be serious?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> I was supposed to be serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


>


 About what?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> About what?





Did we make up for it now, you're going to make Armstrong happy if our alliance fades away. 

@Talon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Did we make up for it now, you're going to make *Armstrong happy if our alliance fades away. *
> 
> @Talon


How is that connected?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> How is that connected?



You two are closer since you're both Kashmiris.


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> You two are closer since you're both Kashmiris.


I am not Kashmiri...thats @ZYXW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> I am not Kashmiri...thats @ZYXW



So what are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> So what are you?


Human, and you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Human, and you?



Angel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Angel.


angel of death? Take some Indians with ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> angel of death? Take some Indians with ya



You're evil. 

The two Kashmiris @ZYXW and @Armstrong should get married then, he's a handsome guy I saw his personal picture. 

Then me and you after them, on our honeymoon I will take you on a journey into Mumbai and take some Indians to the afterlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> You're evil.
> 
> The two Kashmiris @ZYXW and @Armstrong should get married then, he's a handsome guy I saw his personal picture.
> 
> Then me and you after them, on our honeymoon I will take you on a journey into Mumbai and take some Indians to the afterlife.



Dude you are an angel...You can just say La hawla wala quwatta illa billah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Dude you are an angel...You can just say La hawla wala quwatta illa billah



You're an angel too. 

The honeymoon will be in Detroit, MI. 

I know you'll love me even more for it, we might get killed. 

@Arabian Legend 

مين هاذي الملتزمة في صورتك؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> You're an angel too.
> 
> The honeymoon will be in Detroit, MI.
> 
> I know you'll love me even more for it, we might get killed.
> 
> @Arabian Legend
> 
> مين هاذي الملتزمة في صورتك؟


Whats in Detroit?


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Whats in Detroit?



Nothing, I hate it.  

Lots of guns that's all. 

Does California sound better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997 

You're 19 yes ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> You're 19 yes ???



Why?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Why?


Aren't you too young to marry ???


----------



## Dillinger

RAMPAGE said:


> Aren't you too young to marry ???



Ahemm..and here I thought that age was just a number for you?


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Aren't you too young to marry ???



That's the ideal age for Muslims to get married. 

@Talon already agreed, we're just working on the framework as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> You're evil.
> 
> The two Kashmiris @ZYXW and @Armstrong should get married then, he's a handsome guy I saw his personal picture.
> 
> Then me and you after them, on our honeymoon I will take you on a journey into Mumbai and take some Indians to the afterlife.


Word...I accepppttt....@armstrong is pretty cute  lololol



RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> You're 19 yes ???


hi there....I miss you rampi.....take care of yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

Dillinger said:


> Ahemm..and here I thought that age was just a number for you?


It still is dilli baba match dekh rha hai ???


----------



## Alpha1

Hi @ZYXW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ZYXW 

I'm sorry I've been using your tongue thing. 

الأخبار -  عربي - قضاء مصر يحظر "حماس" والحركة تستنكر

طب تعو اقتلونا احسن مضلش شي

@Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

........

And then you guys ask why we support Iran and take support Iran, maybe because they don't want to destroy our cause, starve our people and strangle us like yours do. 

God bless Iran for their support to Palestine, some people here talk about Shia look at them they support an Islamic cause before you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

@Hazzy997

I can’t read it anyway


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> I can’t read it anyway



Which one?


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Which one?



Every Arabic news you mention me


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Every Arabic news you mention me



The first one was a video, the really long one was not news. It's about the 7 forms of intercession by our Prophet(SAW) on the day of judgement described in detail.

The other video was with Hassan Nasrallah, the last one I posted was news about Egypt banning Hamas activities in their country.


----------



## Falcon29

@Talon 

Don't worry I won't propose to you until I get bigger muscles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @Talon
> 
> Don't worry I won't propose to you until I get bigger muscles.


Make sure they are concentrated at the brain area ....brain is also a muscle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Make sure they are concentrated at the brain area ....brain is also a muscle



Oh my goodness you're not having it. 

Fine me and @ZYXW will give it a try, she's nicer than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Oh my goodness you're not having it.
> 
> Fine me and @ZYXW will give it a try, she's nicer than you.


welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Talon said:


> welcome



That avatar of yours is so sexy!


----------



## Dubious

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That avatar of yours is so sexy!


All I can say is..when I see it I go "I believe I can fly..."


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> All I can say is..when I see it I go "I believe I can fly..."



Awww...you wish you were here, that's why I'm offering you marriage to make you feel better. 



Talon said:


> welcome



Rejecting Hazzy997 for marriage will be the biggest mistake you've made in your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Talon said:


> All I can say is..when I see it I go "I believe I can fly..."


LOL. 

It kinda reminds me of that song by Evanescence, Bring Me to Life.



Hazzy997 said:


> Awww...you wish you were here, that's why I'm offering you marriage to make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Rejecting Hazzy997 for marriage will be the biggest mistake you've made in your life.



She's a Pakistani Gurl. She will never marry a Hamas(er) Arab


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Awww...you wish you were here, that's why I'm offering you marriage to make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Rejecting Hazzy997 for marriage will be the biggest mistake you've made in your life.



Nice...we having BBQ? 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> LOL.
> 
> It kinda reminds me of that song by Evanescence, Bring Me to Life.


  man I dont really like loud music




Yzd Khalifa said:


> She's a Pakistani Gurl. She will never marry a Hamas(er) Arab


  I am not racist


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> Nice...we having BBQ?
> 
> man I dont really like loud music
> 
> 
> I am not racist



According to him I'm an hamster. 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> LOL.
> 
> It kinda reminds me of that song by Evanescence, Bring Me to Life.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a Pakistani Gurl. She will never marry a Hamas(er) Arab



Thousands of girls would marry poor guy, and they're all 10/10 Arabic girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> According to him I'm an hamster.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thousands of girls would marry poor guy,* and they're all *10/10 Arabic girls.*


huh?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> According to him I'm an hamster.
> 
> Thousands of girls would marry poor guy, and they're all 10/10 Arabic girls.



Ooh yeah. Arabian Gurls are cute. 

I don't think I can't afford any of these hot chicks though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> huh?



I forgot to write me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

What goes on arbeez?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Ooh yeah. Arabian Gurls are cute.
> 
> I don't think I can't afford any of these hot chicks though.



Mahr in Saudi Arabia or UAE is but in Gaza the whole wedding would cost me 10,000-15,000 dollars at most. 

And many Arabic girls I know in UAE who would marry me, in Gaza I know many good families.


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> Mahr in Saudi Arabia or UAE is but in Gaza the whole wedding would cost me 10,000-15,000 dollars at most.
> 
> And many Arabic girls I know in UAE who would marry me, in Gaza I know many good families.



Bro you should get to know somebody before you marry them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hala hala gulu gulu shukh bar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Bro you should get to know somebody before you marry them.



Bro I'm telling you I know a lot of people. 

And I won't cross God's lines to get to know someone really well either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> Bro I'm telling you I know a lot of people.
> 
> And I won't cross God's lines to get to know someone really well either.



You don't have to.  Anyway I agree with you about Iran, that is why I prefer Iran over Arabs states even though they are shia they support Palestine over humanitarian reasons. Even non Muslim Iranians support Palestine I have noticed (not all of them obviously).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> You don't have to.  Anyway I agree with you about Iran, that is why I prefer Iran over Arabs states even though they are shia they support Palestine over humanitarian reasons. Even non Muslim Iranians support Palestine I have noticed (not all of them obviously).



I don't have to what?


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't have to what?



Cross God's line to get to know a girl lol.


----------



## Alpha1

Get married all of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> Mahr in Saudi Arabia or UAE is but in Gaza the whole wedding would cost me 10,000-15,000 dollars at most.
> 
> And many Arabic girls I know in UAE who would marry me, in Gaza I know many good families.



It isn't about money, not what I meant.


----------



## Alpha1

F-4 Phantom | Pictures and Multimedia | Page 3
give me likes on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Alpha1 said:


> Get married all of you



lol , looks like your happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

haman10 said:


> lol , looks like your happy


Me sad because of the delay in my promotion 
i am still stuck with this RnD tag although i got elected for promotion a month ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Informant said:


> Hala hala gulu gulu shukh bar?



Tammam  

Means good!


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Cross God's line to get to know a girl lol.



Nope, we in Gaza are conservative.  

Not like other Arabs.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> It isn't about money, not what I meant.



What then?


----------



## Informant

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Tammam
> 
> Means good!



Ana kalim arbi shui shui 

What Yzd mean? Yazid? Then you must not be acceptable to Shia crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Informant said:


> Ana kalim arbi shui shui
> 
> What Yzd mean? Yazid? Then you must not be acceptable to Shia crowd



Wow! You do? That is awesome. 


It is an abberviation not to that particular name.


----------



## Falcon29

Alpha1 said:


> Get married all of you



Find us someone.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> Nope, we in Gaza are conservative.
> 
> Not like other Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> What then?



In order to make your Saudi wifey happy, you will have to kill yourself in the process.


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> In order to make your Saudi wifey happy, you will have to kill yourself in the process.



Go in details please....


----------



## Informant

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Wow! You do? That is awesome.
> 
> 
> It is an abberviation not to that particular name.



A little to make things work. I thought it as for Yazid and i honestly didnt know who yazeed was until my Shia friends just play their tape. Then its get boring and have to listen through to no offend them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Alpha1 

You still haven't shown us your wedding photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

@Yzd Khalifa 

Hazihi/haza tuffah. This is aBBle.

Haza dabbaba -- This is tank

Haza habibi -- this is my darling.

Jeeb Fulloos -- Give money 

Rooh sayyarah -- Go in car

A+!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Informant said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Hazihi/haza tuffah. This is aBBle.
> 
> Haza dabbaba -- This is tank
> 
> Haza habibi -- this is my darling.
> 
> Jeeb Fulloos -- Give money
> 
> Rooh sayyarah -- Go in car
> 
> A+!


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> @Alpha1
> 
> You still haven't shown us your wedding photos.


Wassup little bro ??? 

So did you find any Palestinian girls for me to marry ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Wassup little bro ???
> 
> So did you find any Palestinian girls for me to marry ???



Little bro? 

Amazing manly man. 

I've been great bro, if you want Palestinian woman I'll find you a little above average one for you if you find me way above average Pakistani. 

Or convince @Jessica_L to marry me and I will find you top of the line pious Palestinian girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Yo GCC arbis what this ive been hearing some UAE commander died in explosions Bahrain?


----------



## Falcon29

Informant said:


> Yo GCC arbis what this ive been hearing some UAE commander died in explosions Bahrain?



First Lieutenant officer from their police force, I'm not sure why he was there in the first place.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Little bro?
> 
> Amazing manly man.
> 
> I've been great bro, if you want Palestinian woman I'll find you a little above average one for you if you find me way above average Pakistani.


lol come to Pakistan and i'll marry you to whomever you'll point at. 

Now about those 4 beautiful Palestinian virgins, when am i getting them ???


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> lol come to Pakistan and i'll marry you to whomever you'll point at.
> 
> Now about those 4 beautiful Palestinian virgins, when am i getting them ???



Needs to be Pakistani pious virgin. 

4? In your dreams. 

One average one unless you do what I told you.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Needs to be Pakistani pious virgin.


No shortage of those. 

Just promise me 4 in return and we have a deal


----------



## Informant

Hazzy997 said:


> First Lieutenant officer from their police force, I'm not sure why he was there in the first place.



Lahol. RIP police officers. Shia protestors mustve carried it out, its about to get real for them.


----------



## Falcon29

Informant said:


> Lahol. RIP police officers. Shia protestors mustve carried it out, its about to get real for them.



This just keeps getting worse and worse and I don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## Informant

Hazzy997 said:


> This just keeps getting worse and worse and I don't know what to say anymore.



It's stupid to do bombings, they would be idiots to do it! The repercussions would f them over.


----------



## Falcon29

Informant said:


> It's stupid to do bombings, they would be idiots to do it! The repercussions would f them over.



All the bombings against Shia and Sunnis by Shia and Sunnis is horrific. But, I sincerely believe the CIA and Mossad have a hand in it. Maybe even elements of Iraqi government.


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997 

What do you think will be the result of this Arab spring ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hazzy997 said:


> All the bombings against Shia and Sunnis by Shia and Sunnis is horrific. But, I sincerely believe the CIA and Mossad have a hand in it. Maybe even elements of Iraqi government.



now you need to sleep 
CIA Mossad wont be here. Probably Iraqi backing cum Iranian motivation. Ofcourse this is all speculation.


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> What do you think will be the result of this Arab spring ???



Not much to be honest, because international powers and local partners with ex dictators will make sure they seize power either way. The people need to be very active and awake to get serious results. It's better than before though, they somewhat listen to their people unlike before. It's too early to tell though.



Informant said:


> now you need to sleep
> CIA Mossad wont be here. Probably Iraqi backing cum Iranian motivation. Ofcourse this is all speculation.



Backing what?


----------



## Informant

Hazzy997 said:


> Not much to be honest, because international powers and local partners with ex dictators will make sure they seize power either way. The people need to be very active and awake to get serious results. It's better than before though, they somewhat listen to their people unlike before. It's too early to tell though.
> 
> 
> 
> Backing what?



Unrest inBahrain


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Not much to be honest, because international powers and local partners with ex dictators will make sure they seize power either way. The people need to be very active and awake to get serious results. It's better than before though, they somewhat listen to their people unlike before. It's too early to tell though.


You support Ikhwan ???


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> You support Ikhwan ???



Not every single member but for the most part I do. At the same time I always believed this wasn't the right time for them to enter elections even half of them knew that but majority voted to enter elections.


----------



## Arabi

Hazzy997 said:


> @ZYXW
> 
> I'm sorry I've been using your tongue thing.
> 
> الأخبار -
> 
> عربي -
> قضاء مصر يحظر "حماس" والحركة تستنكر
> 
> طب تعو اقتلونا احسن مضلش شي
> 
> @Frogman @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Doritos11 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi@Hadbani @agentny17 @BLACK EAGLE @Arabi



ما الذي تتوقعه من السيسي؟، كونه لفق تهمة بعمالة الإخوان لـ حماس!
هنا كان لزامًا عليه من نعت حماس بحركة إرهابية حتى يكون هناك منطق في التهمة، وهذا خطأ جسيم

الأمر الآخر أنه سيترشح للرئاسة، وتعلم المعارضة الشديدة في الغرب عليه
فأراد أن يقدم نفسه لهم بصورة أخرى، وحظره لـ حماس هو ربما سيكون خطوة لتطبيق مخطط كيري تجاه فلسطين وسيريح الخارجية الأمريكية في التعامل مع الوضع الفلسطيني، وهذه هدية قدمها السيسي الذي لم يجرؤ غيره على تقديمها

لذلك ربما سيربح كرسي الرئاسة في مصر، 

للأسف أصبح آخِر من يُحرك فعليا في القضية الفلسطينية هم الفلسطينيون

وعمومًا هذا الحكم لن يؤثر على حماس، فهي لم يكن لها قبول لدى النظام السابق وزيادة صفة عليها من السيسي لن يكون ذا تأثر مطلق، ما على حماس مراعاته هو عدم كسب عداء جمهور السيسي وحلفائه إن وجد، والحصول على زغم في فلسطين والعرب ومراعاة المطالب الشعوبية العربية وتوجهاتهم نحو القضية الفلسطينية الداعمة لها

حاليًا السياسة الخارجية صعبة لدول فما بالك بحركة، الدول ذاتها تسعى لكسب شرعية داخلية والأهم "دولية" لذلك على حماس أن تراعي ذلك بكل السبل التي تخدم القضية الفلسطينية وفي ذات الوقت لا تضر بها أو بغيرها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Not every single member but for the most part I do. At the same time *I always believed this wasn't the right time for them to enter elections *even half of them knew that but majority voted to enter elections.


Why ?


----------



## Falcon29

Arabi said:


> ما الذي تتوقعه من السيسي؟، كونه لفق تهمة بعمالة الإخوان لـ حماس!
> هنا كان لزامًا عليه من نعت حماس بحركة إرهابية حتى يكون هناك منطق في التهمة، وهذا خطأ جسيم
> 
> الأمر الآخر أنه سيترشح للرئاسة، وتعلم المعارضة الشديدة في الغرب عليه
> فأراد أن يقدم نفسه لهم بصورة أخرى، وحظره لـ حماس هو ربما سيكون خطوة لتطبيق مخطط كيري تجاه فلسطين وسيريح الخارجية الأمريكية في التعامل مع الوضع الفلسطيني، وهذه هدية قدمها السيسي الذي لم يجرؤ غيره على تقديمها
> 
> لذلك ربما سيربح كرسي الرئاسة في مصر،
> 
> للأسف أصبح آخِر من يُحرك فعليا في القضية الفلسطينية هم الفلسطينيون
> 
> وعمومًا هذا الحكم لن يؤثر على حماس، فهي لم يكن لها قبول لدى النظام السابق وزيادة صفة عليها من السيسي لن يكون ذا تأثر مطلق، ما على حماس مراعاته هو عدم كسب عداء جمهور السيسي وحلفائه إن وجد، والحصول على زغم في فلسطين والعرب ومراعاة المطالب الشعوبية العربية وتوجهاتهم نحو القضية الفلسطينية الداعمة لها
> 
> حاليًا السياسة الخارجية صعبة لدول فما بالك بحركة، الدول ذاتها تسعى لكسب شرعية داخلية والأهم "دولية" لذلك على حماس أن تراعي ذلك بكل السبل التي تخدم القضية الفلسطينية وفي ذات الوقت لا تضر بها أو بغيرها



انت مصري ي شيخ؟ وضحلي شويا بالله

يعني بتقول هذا اعمال سياسة و فل حقيقة السيسي مش ما يسبب مشاكل لا حماس بعد الانتخابات ؟ هيكلا قصدك؟

I'm not sure what to expect from him. 



RAMPAGE said:


> Why ?



Because, having majority popular support and I mean like 80/100 would have meant nobody could challenge their term. They needed time for some things to clear up in the Arabic world and prepare more to run a nation such as Egypt and it would have been better for them. Going into elections it was very risky, now they were sent 50 years back.


----------



## Arabi

Hazzy997 said:


> انت مصري ي شيخ؟ وضحلي شويا بالله
> 
> يعني بتقول هذا اعمال سياسة و فل حقيقة السيسي مش ما يسبب مشاكل لا حماس بعد الانتخابات ؟ هيكلا قصدك؟
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect from him.



ربما، ولما لا، فهذا الأمر وارد كون حماس لم تضر فعليًا بـ السيسي ولا بجماعته
الأيام قادمة وستكشف لنا المزيد.

لا لست مصري، وأفخر بمصر وبالمصريين

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabi said:


> ربما، ولما لا، فهذا الأمر وارد كون حماس لم تضر فعليًا بـ السيسي ولا بجماعته
> الأيام قادمة وستكشف لنا المزيد.
> 
> لا لست مصري، وأفخر بمصر وبالمصريين



انا معك، ان شاء الله خير ، حماس ما عملتش شي ضد حكومة مصر او ضد مصر و الشعب الفلسطيني و حماس بغزة يعزو الشعب المصري ودولتها

بس مش فاهم ليش الحركات هاذي، القوت قدام ستكشف بذن الله اذا حتصير خير

لأكن لو صار الوضع أسوأ؟ شو حتفكر؟


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Oh my goodness you're not having it.
> 
> Fine me and @ZYXW will give it a try, she's nicer than you.


 This is hilarious you guys haha 
And hazzy you have the copyrights for the tongue thing  hahha

@Alpha1 howz u? <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 3, 2014

*GCC nationals top Saudi marriage list*

Justice ministry publishes data showing marriage trends among Saudi women

Most Saudi women who married foreigners last year took Yemeni husbands, official figures indicate.

According to the data released by the justice ministry, 1,000 Saudi women married Yemeni men in one year.

At the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) level where Saudi women took 1,618 GCC husbands, Kuwait topped the list with 762 marriages, followed by Qatar with 554 weddings.

Saudi women married 246 UAE nationals, 36 Bahrainis and 20 Omanis, the ministry data showed.

Outside the GCC, Saudi women married 173 Egyptians, 78 Lebanese, 19 Iraqis and 14 Moroccans.

*Elsewhere, **Saudi women married 110 Pakistanis*, 15 Burmese, 13 Americans, 10 Britons, seven Indians, five Thais, three Europeans and one Filipino, according to the data published by local daily Al Watan.

Family matters expert Hani Al Gamdi said there were no obstacles to Saudi women taking non-Saudi husbands as long as the marriage meets the religious requirements.

Under Islamic laws, Muslim women marry only Muslim men.

“Saudi families now accept that their daughters marry Gulf or Arab nationals instead of confining their choices to men from the same family or tribe,” he said.

Mohammad Saleh Sanaan, a marriage contractor, attributed the marriage of Saudi women with non-Saudi men to a “wish to live in a comfort zone that the husband can provide,”

He said that most of the families that accept their daughters marry Gulf nationals lived in the central or eastern provinces of the kingdom.

GCC nationals top Saudi marriage list | GulfNews.com


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Little bro?
> 
> Amazing manly man.
> 
> I've been great bro, if you want Palestinian woman I'll find you a little above average one for you if you find me way above average Pakistani.
> 
> Or convince @Jessica_L to marry me and I will find you top of the line pious Palestinian girl.



Aww that's so sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jessica_L said:


> Aww that's so sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Aww that's so sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

My phone has been stolen at work.  I know the one who stole it, all my work colleagues and the management have revealed him. What a pig..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen 

Which collaborator azzhole was behind this? 

Israel intercepts ship transporting 'Iranian weapons' | Maan News Agency



BLACKEAGLE said:


> My phone has been stolen at work.  I know the one who stole it, all my work colleagues and the management have revealed him. What a pig..



Seriously? Is he playing a joke on you? Go at him and get your phone back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Hazzy997 said:


> Which collaborator azzhole was behind this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Islam shall be the winner said:


>



You guys need to be careful if they're monoriting you from the sea.


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> Which collaborator azzhole was behind this?
> 
> Israel intercepts ship transporting 'Iranian weapons' | Maan News Agency


99.999999999% fake news, they publish these kind of news to justify their actions and the embargo on Gaza.
Israelis are the last one you wanna trust, do you remember when Egypt seized their weapon carrying ship and they said Egypt has seized the Iranian ship? they change the reality 180'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sure dude.
Those are just some few missed shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mohsen said:


> 99.999999999% fake news, they publish these kind of news to justify their actions and the embargo on Gaza.
> Israelis are the last one you wanna trust, do you remember when Egypt seized their weapon carrying ship and they said Egypt has seized the Iranian ship? they change the reality 180'.



I remember that but I think this is true but they don't catch the vast majority of them. Gaza was in need of ammo desperately too, I'm glad that Iran-Hamas relationship is at all time high. 

I think they have these in Gaza already, are they guided rockets? 

I'm also surprised because if Iran's doing this that means that many tunnels are still operating and smuggling is working somewhat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen
> 
> Which collaborator azzhole was behind this?
> 
> Israel intercepts ship transporting 'Iranian weapons' | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Is he playing a joke on you? Go at him and get your phone back.


No, he stole it. I don't want the phone anymore, I want him fired. He's Egyptian.


----------



## Informant

BLACKEAGLE said:


> My phone has been stolen at work.  I know the one who stole it, all my work colleagues and the management have revealed him. What a pig..



haram, haza las dakhil fil sijn. **** yeah little arbi maloom, shu ismuk aswad nasr?


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, he stole it. I don't want the phone anymore, I want him fired. He's Egyptian.



What a sick guy, why'd he do that? Get him fired and don't let pick on you at all. Last time one of my cousins took my phone in Gaza and tried to transfer my credits to his phone. He's 27 and I yelled at him in front of everyone and humiliated him. That's how far you need to go, even though they were all upset at me that day. You have to stand your ground and make it clear to everyone you demand honor and respect. Of course later the next visit we made up for it and I helped him with money for his newborn child.


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen
> 
> Which collaborator azzhole was behind this?
> 
> Israel intercepts ship transporting 'Iranian weapons' | Maan News Agency
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Is he playing a joke on you? Go at him and get your phone back.



Iran wasn't behind the shippment. 

Wink 

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> Iran wasn't behind the shippment.
> 
> Wink
> 
> Lol



You're right, let's stop interrupting Iran and Hamas and keep this on the low, let them do the work they need to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> You're right, let's stop interrupting Iran and Hamas and keep this on the low! let them do the work they need to do.


Yes bro 
Let them keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> What a sick guy, why'd he do that? Get him fired and don't let pick on you at all. Last time one of my cousins took my phone in Gaza and tried to transfer my credits to his phone. He's 27 and I yelled at him in front of everyone and humiliated him. That's how far you need to go, even though they were all upset at me that day. You have to stand your ground and make it clear to everyone you demand honor and respect. Of course later the next visit we made up for it and I helped him with money for his newborn child.


I can, but I don't need to. Firstly, he can sue me and I would look bad in the eyes of the management. First, the management need to make sure 100% that he's the thief and that will happen tomorrow, then I can do whatever I want to him. You can't get back your stuff the way you did with your cousin, because he would simply hide your things and deny.

Actually, I don't hate him, but contempt him. He's a freaking intermediate students mentor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I can, but I don't need to. Firstly, he can sue me and I would look bad in the eyes of the management. First, the management need to make sure 100% that he's the thief and that will happen tomorrow, then I can do whatever I want to him. You can't get back your stuff the way you did with your cousin, because he would simply hide your things and deny.
> 
> Actually, I don't hate him, but contempt him. He's a freaking intermediate students mentor.



No I did, lol. I took his phone and transferred all my رصيد back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> No I did, lol. I took his phone and transferred all my رصيد back.



Unfortunately, my thief doesn't have credit in his rotten phone 



Informant said:


> haram, haza las dakhil fil sijn. **** yeah little arbi maloom, shu ismuk aswad nasr?


No, I don't want him to get jailed. But I strongly believe that a person like him shouldn't be around students, that's why he should be fired immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Yzd Khalifa 

You support Israeli attacks against Palestinians, shame on you don't call yourself part of Muhammad's nation you're not part of us.


----------



## Informant

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Unfortunately, my thief doesn't have credit in his rotten phone
> 
> 
> No, I don't want him to get jailed. But I strongly believe that a person like him shouldn't be around students, that's why he should be fired immediately.



shooooooo haza? haza mafi jayyad. Atleast a few beatings from shurtah would set him straight.


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I can, but I don't need to. Firstly, he can sue me and I would look bad in the eyes of the management. First, the management need to make sure 100% that he's the thief and that will happen tomorrow, then I can do whatever I want to him. You can't get back your stuff the way you did with your cousin, because he would simply hide your things and deny.
> 
> Actually, I don't hate him, but contempt him. He's a freaking intermediate students mentor.



What the heck is happening to you ? 

First someone drinks water out of your bottle & gets chummy with you ! 

Then a lady that you were dating thinks your Pakistani Bro aka Armstrong is cute & she ditches you for him ! 

And now this - Someone stole your Mobile Cell Phone ! 

I'm disappointed in you ! 

Stand Up & Be counted amongst Men !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> What the heck is happening to you ?
> 
> First someone drinks water out of your bottle & gets chummy with you !
> 
> Then a lady that you were dating thinks your Pakistani Bro aka Armstrong is cute & she ditches you for him !
> 
> And now this - Someone stole your Mobile Cell Phone !
> 
> I'm disappointed in you !
> 
> Stand Up & Be counted amongst Men !


So I need to beat up a 55 years old man to be counted as a man?
And the one who drank my water is so dumb to a degree that he didn't get my insults, he's what we call Maskeen. I don't beat such people Armstrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So I need to beat up a 55 years old man to be counted as a man?
> And the one who drank my water is so dumb to a degree that he didn't get my insults, he's what we call Maskeen. I don't beat such people Armstrong.



I was kidding, you literalist cat-lover !  

Violence should not be resorted to unless its in self-defense !


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> You support Israeli attacks against Palestinians, shame on you don't call yourself part of Muhammad's nation you're not part of us.



I don't. 

And thanks again for the infidel remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> I was kidding, you literalist cat-lover !
> 
> Violence should not be resorted to unless its in self-defense !


I used to be aggressive and violent till I reached 19 years old, I realized I'm not here to teach all people manners. Now, I tend to avoid annoying people and if necessary make them get away the hard way. Life is short, make yourself relaxed and bring good people around you to live well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't.
> 
> And thanks again for the infidel remarks.



You made it more than clear enough in that one thread.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't.
> 
> And thanks again for the infidel remarks.


He called you infidel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

@Hazzy997 If you want to save your beloved Palestine have children loads and loads of them 1 or 2 every year  
Make your friends do the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Jessica_L

Give me a chance, I'm good looking just take a look: 






Even @ZYXW and @Talon agree 

Z you can sue me for copyright after I get married.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

@BLACKEAGLE havent seen you for awhile!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> @BLACKEAGLE havent seen you for awhile!



So now you're trying to make me jealous, denying me for marriage and going for my fellow arab. 

I haz a sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

EyanKhan said:


> @Hazzy997 If you want to save your beloved Palestine have children loads and loads of them 1 or 2 every year
> Make your friends do the same


Hahahaha reminds me of a Jordanian in Pakistan who had 12 sons. he used to say that they will fight against Israel. 

My Grandmother told me about him. this was way back in the 80's i think.

@BLACK EAGLE @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Hahahaha reminds me of a Jordanian in Pakistan who had 12 sons. he used to say that they will fight against Israel.
> 
> My Grandmother told me about him. this was way back in the 80's i think.
> 
> @BLACK EAGLE @Hazzy997



Yeah there are some like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> So now you're trying to make me jealous, denying me for marriage and going for my fellow arab.
> 
> I haz a sad.


 I hadnt seen him online for a bit 

You jealous? Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah there are some like that.


Real Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Talon said:


> I hadnt seen him online for a bit
> 
> You jealous? Bro



I jealous, Jessica and now you....



RAMPAGE said:


> Real Muslim



What do you do in Pakistan? Are you am university student?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> What do you do in Pakistan? Are you am university student?


Will be joining Uni this year. i was free last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Will be joining Uni this year. i was free last year



So you know @Talon personally?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997

What about you bro ???



Hazzy997 said:


> So you know @Talon personally?




No. where did you get that idea from ???


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> What about you bro ???



College for now. 

Then I will transfer to university but first I'm taking a year off to marry @Jessica_L @Talon and @ZYXW.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> College for now.


You owe me 4 Palestinian girls 

@Hazzy997

Why are you living in USA ???

Get settled in an Arab country.


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> College for now.
> 
> Then I will transfer to university but first I'm taking a year off to marry @Jessica_L @Talon and @ZYXW.


Man that is going to be 3 slaps a day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> You owe me 4 Palestinian girls
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> Why are you living in USA ???
> 
> Get settled in an Arab country.



I would live in Palestine if we weren't under an Israeli threat but it's too tough the conditions there I'd rather just study here and then think about it later. The gulf countries I'm not a fan of their people, they're different in a way and too much into popular culture.



Talon said:


> Man that is going to be 3 slaps a day



I wouldn't mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Talon said:


> Man that is going to be 3 slaps a day



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hahhahahahahahaha xD 



Hazzy997 said:


> College for now.
> 
> Then I will transfer to university but first I'm taking a year off to marry @Jessica_L @Talon and @ZYXW.


 yay i made the list, i am so flattered  hahaha jk jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hahhahahahahahaha xD
> 
> 
> yay i made the list, i am so flattered  hahaha jk jk



Why aren't you flattered? What do I need to do!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> I would live in Palestine if we weren't under an Israeli threat but it's too tough the conditions there I'd rather just study here and then think about it later. The gulf countries I'm not a fan of their people, they're different in a way and too much into popular culture.


Complete your studies and come to Pakistan if possible. you'll love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Complete your studies and come to Pakistan if possible. you'll love it.



What's to love?


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Why aren't you flattered? What do I need to do!?



i told u before too....u must make me good arab food  haha


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> What's to love?


Everything. by the time you complete your studies, these Talibunnies will be history and our economy will be back on track.

Pakistanis are very hospitable. especially towards Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> i told u before too....u must make me good arab food  haha



I will I promise, now let's talk about interests. 

I like tickling myself when I'm bored, I eat Pakistani food once every three weeks. For fun I raise hamsters. Your turn now. 



RAMPAGE said:


> Everything. by the time you complete your studies, these Talibunnies will be history and our economy will be back on track.
> 
> Pakistanis are very hospitable. especially towards Muslims.



Are there religious people? Or side I get married first and bring my fsmilt there? 

On a serious note, what do Pakistanis in Pakistan do for fun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> I will I promise, now let's talk about interests.
> 
> I like tickling myself when I'm bored, I eat Pakistani food once every three weeks. For fun I raise hamsters. Your turn now.


ROFL 

@ZYXW This guy means business 



Hazzy997 said:


> Are there religious people? Or side I get married first and bring my fsmilt there?
> 
> On a serious note, what do Pakistanis in Pakistan do for fun?


Majority of the Pakistanis are religious.

Depends on your definition on fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> ROFL
> 
> @ZYXW This guy means business
> 
> Majority of the Pakistanis are religious.
> 
> Depends on your definition on fun



What do they do with free time? Guys and girls?

@ZYXW

This is me, what you say? 

I just joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> What do they do with free time? Guys and girls?


dunno about others but i like to hang out with my buddies, get high and sometimes play cricket. other then that i like to spend time with my girl if i can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> dunno about others but i like to hang out with my buddies, get high and sometimes play cricket. other then that i like to spend time with my girl if i can.



Good one bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Good one bro.


I hope you haven't been hearing rumors 

@Hazzy997 

What about you ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> I hope you haven't been hearing rumors
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> What about you ???



I know you were joking about that. 

I'm going now brb soon here and there I'll come but got some work to do for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

http://www.aljazeerah.info/Islamic ...ssage to Humanity By Hassan Ali El-Najjar.htm

At the beginning of the 21st Century, many people in the world no longer believe in God. Even some of those who profess such belief are not sure. Others have a distorted belief, which makes them behaving in misguided and dangerous ways. In brief, there is a lot of ignorance on this Planet, at this time, about the Creator of life and about His message to humanity, which has been told in the religious Holy Books.

But before addressing the problem of misguided believers, it is more essential to address the question of atheism, or the belief that God does not exist in the first place. This belief has developed as a result of lack of scientific evidence in teaching about God. Many world religions involve illogical myths and weird rituals that belittle the human mind, leading to the disbelief that these myths and rituals are from a Supreme Being, who is supposed to be more intelligent than the human beings He has created, and as a result is worthy of being worshipped by them. 

A more important reason for atheism is that leaders of many religions, including the major ones, put themselves in a collision course with science. This has alienated the most educated and most intelligent people and made them susceptible to atheism, indifference, or at least not taking religion seriously. 

So, how can this problem of God’s existence be resolved? 

To convince the most intelligent beings on this Planet that there is a God and that He does exist, scientific evidence supporting this fact has to be brought to the discussion. 

The Holy Quran (pronounced in two separate syllables Qur - an) is full of such evidence. Actually, the Islamic Holy Book can be broadly divided into two parts. The first involves the scientific evidence that its ultimate author is the Creator of life Himself, in order to convince humans that He exists and that the Holy Quran is His message to humanity. The second part involves His teachings, the Shari'a, which if followed by humans will lead them to happiness in this life and in the everlasting Hereafter. 

The story of life on Planet Earth, including human life, is told in the Holy Quran in a way that would light up the eyes of scientists if they read it. It’s the same story, which is told to students of biology. It leaves no doubt about the fact that life started in a very simple way a long time ago and kept evolving ever since (See: Creation and Evolution in the Holy Qur'an). 

The scientific story of creation of life is just one example of how the Holy Quran convinces its readers that no human on this Planet could have authored this Book. Many of the scientific facts revealed became known only in the last century or so. The Messenger of God, Prophet Muhammed (Peace and blessings of God be upon him) was an illiterate man. It was impossible for him or for any other human being 1428 years ago to know about such facts. 



*Examples of Verses with Scientific Evidence*

Some of the Quran verses explain facts about Earth, humans, and other creatures.

1. For example, there is *an invitation for humans to fly*, indicating the possibility of flying, more than 1428 years ago.**

In Surat Al-Rahman (Chapter 55), Verse 33 states, we read:***

O You jinn and men, if you can penetrate zones of the heavens and the Earth, then penetrate! You will never penetrate them except with (the) power (of science).

يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا ۚ لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ 

2. The Holy Quran tells us that *there is intelligent life in outer space*, where Allah (Praise to Him) is also worshipped and glorified.

In Chapter 30, Verse 26, Allah (Praise to Him) says:

To Him belongs whom are in the heavens and the Earth, all are devoutly obedient to Him.

وَلَهُ ۥ مَن فِى ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٲتِ وَٱلأرۡضِ‌ۖ ڪُلٌّ۬ لَّهُ ۥ قَـٰنِتُونَ

In Chapter 3, Verse 83, Allah (Praise to Him) also tells us about life in outer space saying:

Do they want other than the Religion of Allah?While (all) who are in the heavens and the Earth have willingly, or unwillingly, submitted to Him (as Muslims do), and to Him shall they be returned.

*أ*َفَغَيۡرَ دِينِ ٱللَّهِ يَبۡغُونَ وَلَهُ ۥۤ أَسۡلَمَ مَن فِى ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٲتِ وَٱلأرۡضِ طَوۡعً۬ا وَڪَرۡهً۬ا وَإِلَيۡهِ يُرۡجَعُونَ

In Chapter 19, Verse 93-95, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

There is none in the heavens and the Earth but comes (on the Day of Judgment) to the Beneficent (Allah) as a (helpless) slave.

He does take an account of them, and has counted them exactly.

And all of them (are coming to Him) on the Day of Resurrection individually (alone) (Maryam, 19: 92-95).

إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَـٰنِ عَبْدًا

لَّقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا

وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا (مريم ، 19: 93-95).

In Chapter 24, Verse 41, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

Do not you see that Allah is praised by whoever in the heavens and the Earth, and (that) the birds are flying in lines? Each (category of creatures) knows its own prayer and praise. And Allah knows that they do.

أَلَمۡ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ ۥ مَن فِى ٱلسَّمَـٰوَٲتِ وَٱلأًرۡضِ وَٱلطَّيۡرُ صَـٰٓفَّـٰتٍ۬‌ۖ كُلٌّ۬ قَدۡ عَلِمَ صلاتَهُ ۥ وَتَسۡبِيحَهُ ۥ‌ۗ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمُۢ بِمَا يَفۡعَلُونَ

*3. Earth is described as egg-shaped* (not a perfect circular globe), a fact which was discovered recently in the human history.

In Chapter 79, Verse 30, the Holy Quran mentions that:

And the Earth, after that, He made it egg-shaped.

وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَٰلِكَ دَحَاهَا

The noun "da'hya" is used by North African Arabs in reference to an "egg." The author heard it by himself in the early 1970s in Libya. Other translators missed the meaning of the verb (da'haha,* دَحَٮٰهَآ)* translating it into "extended."

4. In Verses 68-69, we are told that *it is the female bee that makes honey*, a very recent bit of knowledge for humans. We know now that male bees die after mating with the queen and live only for about 90 days. Only female bees survive to be the workers, which gather nectar and make honey. This bit of knowledge could never be known to humans before the invention and use of microscopes. It is another piece of evidence that the author of the Holy Quran could never be a human being about 1428 years ago. Rather, He is the All Knowledgeable One.

And your Lord inspired the female bees to take (build) its houses (hives) on mountains, trees, and in (people's) gardens

Then (you female bee) eat from all the fruits and (you female bee) follow the ways of your Lord laid down (for you). There emerges from their bellies a drink, varying in colors, in which there is healing (cure) for people. In that, (there) is a sign for a people who give thought (Al-Na'hl, 16: 68-69).

وَأَوْحَىٰ رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا وَمِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَمِمَّا يَعْرِشُونَ

ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلًا ۚ يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِّلنَّاسِ ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (النحل ، 16: 68-69).

In dealing with Verse 68, some translators did not pay attention to the feminine form of the Arabic verb (*اتَّخِذِي*), which refers to female bees in particular, not bees in general. The same meaning is confirmed in Verse 69, in verbs (*كُلِي*), which means "you female bee eat," and verb (*فَاسْلُكِي*), which means "you female bee follow."

5. In 27: 18, there is a reference to a female ant speaking to other ants, which is also a recent bit of knowledge. We know now that male ants die after mating with the queen and *only female ants survive to be the workers*, just like the case with bees mentioned above. This bit of knowledge could never be known to humans before the invention and use of microscopes and the advanced studies in biology.

" ... a female ant said: "O you ants enter your dwellings" (Al-Nahl, 27: 18).

ققَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ ۡ (النمل ، 27: 18).

Several translators, also in this verse, did not pay attention to the feminine form of the Arabic noun (*نَمْلَةٌ*), which refers to "a singular female ant."

6. The Holy Qur'an also provides us with *an accurate description of deep waters in the ocean*, where darkness prevails. Nobody could dive deep enough in the ocean 1428 years ago and come back to tell about what he saw there. Only the One who has created Earth and its oceans could know. For us, Philippe Causteau and his crew showed us some videos about only some parts of the ocean depth, in the 1980s.

In Chapter 24, Verse 40 of the Holy Quran, Allah (Praise to Him) says:

Or (the Unbelievers' state) is like layers of darkness in a vast deep ocean overwhelmed withwaves topped by waves, topped by clouds: Layers of darkness, one above another, if a man stretches out his hand, he can hardly see it! For anyone to whom Allah does not make light, he has no light (Al-Noor, 24: 40).

*أ*َوۡ كَظُلُمَـٰتٍ۬ فِى بَحۡرٍ۬ لُّجِّىٍّ۬ يَغۡشَٮٰهُ مَوۡجٌ۬ مِّن فَوۡقِهِۦ مَوۡجٌ۬ مِّن فَوۡقِهِۦ سَحَابٌ۬‌ۚ ظُلُمَـٰتُۢ بَعۡضُہَا فَوۡقَ بَعۡضٍ إِذَآ أَخۡرَجَ يَدَهُ ۥ لَمۡ يَكَدۡ يَرَٮٰهَا‌ۗ وَمَن لَّمۡ يَجۡعَلِ ٱللَّهُ لَهُ ۥ نُورً۬ا فَمَا لَهُ ۥ مِن نُّورٍ (النور ، 24: 40).

7. In Chapter 24, Verse 43 of the Holy Quran, Allah (Praise to Him) *vividly describes the water cycle*, from winds to clouds, then to rain. He says:

Do not you see that Allah makes the clouds move gently, then joins them together, then makes them into a heap? Then, you will see rain coming out of it. And He sends down hail from the sky mountains (of clouds). He strikes with it whom He wills and He turns it away from whom He wills. The vivid flash of its lightning is close to blinding the sights (of people). (Al-Noor, 24: 43).

*أ*َلَمۡ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُزۡجِى سَحَابً۬ا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيۡنَهُ ۥ ثُمَّ يَجۡعَلُهُ ۥ رُكَامً۬ا فَتَرَى ٱلۡوَدۡقَ يَخۡرُجُ مِنۡ خِلَـٰلِهِۦ وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مِن جِبَالٍ۬ فِيہَا مِنۢ بَرَدٍ۬ فَيُصِيبُ بِهِۦ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَصۡرِفُهُ ۥ عَن مَّن يَشَآءُ‌ۖ يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرۡقِهِۦ يَذۡهَبُ بِٱلأًبۡصَـٰرِ (النور ، 24: 43).

In Chapter 30, Verse 48, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

It is Allah Who sends the Winds, and they raise the Clouds. Then, He spreads them in the sky as He wills, and break them into fragments, until you see rain-drops coming out from the midst of it. When He makes them reach whoever He wills of his servants, then they rejoice! (Al-Room, 30: 48).

ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِى يُرۡسِلُ ٱلرِّيَـٰحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابً۬ا فَيَبۡسُطُهُ ۥ فِى ٱلسَّمَآءِ كَيۡفَ يَشَآءُ وَيَجۡعَلُهُ ۥ كِسَفً۬ا فَتَرَى ٱلۡوَدۡقَ يَخۡرُجُ مِنۡ خِلَـٰلِهِۦ‌ۖ فَإِذَآ أَصَابَ بِهِۦ مَن يَشَآءُ مِنۡ عِبَادِهِۦۤ إِذَا هُمۡ يَسۡتَبۡشِرُونَ (الروم ، 3 48).

8. The Holy Qur'an tells us in several verses that *Allah (Praise to Him) has created plants in pairs (male and female)* in order for plant reproductive activities to happen leading to giving us the fruits we enjoy on this Planet.

This pairing can be found in two separate plants producing the same fruit (such as date-palm trees), or in two different flowers in the same plant (such as cucumbers), or in the same flower containing male and female organs (pistils and stamens).

In Chapter 20, Verse 53, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

"... and (God) has sent down water from the sky. With it, We have produced diverse pairs of plants(Taha, 20: 53).

وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً۬ فَأَخۡرَجۡنَا بِهِۦۤ أَزۡوَٲجً۬ا مِّن نَّبَاتٍ۬ شَتَّىٰ (طه ، 20: 53).

In Chapter 13, Verse 3, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

"and of all fruits, He made in them pairs, two each (a male and a female).

وَمِن كُلِّ ٱلثَّمَرَٲتِ جَعَلَ فِيہَا زَوۡجَيۡنِ ٱثۡنَيۡنِ‌ۖ (الرعد ، 13: 3).

In Chapter 31, Verse 10, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

We send down water from the sky, (in order that) We cause goodly pairs to grow out of it (of earth)(Luqman, 31: 10).

وَأَنزَلۡنَا مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً۬ فَأَنۢبَتۡنَا فِيہَا مِن ڪُلِّ زَوۡجٍ۬ كَرِيمٍ (لقمان ، 31: 10).

In Chapter 36, Verse 36, Allah (Praise to Him) also says:

Glory to Him, Who created all pairs, of what the earth produces, of themselves (humans), and of others unknown to them (Yaseen, 36: 36).

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (يس ، 36: 36).

................


----------



## ZYXW

RAMPAGE said:


> ROFL
> 
> @ZYXW This guy means business
> 
> Majority of the Pakistanis are religious.
> 
> *Depends on your definition on fun*





RAMPAGE said:


> dunno about others but i like to hang out with my buddies, *get high* and sometimes play cricket. other then that i like to spend time with my girl if i can.



well well well, aren't we getting a bit naughty here LOL  haha



Hazzy997 said:


> I will I promise, now let's talk about interests.
> 
> I like tickling myself when I'm bored, I eat Pakistani food once every three weeks. For fun I raise hamsters. Your turn now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there religious people? Or side I get married first and bring my fsmilt there?
> 
> On a serious note, what do Pakistanis in Pakistan do for fun?



I like to
a) drink vodka and swim simultaneously
b) spend 3 hours in my bathtub trying to imagine what life would be like if i were a mermaid
c) alternate between religious channels and ****
d) stare at a blank computer screen and pretend like I am in space
e) eat my neighbors food
f) steal people's dogs at the park
g) spy on my ex-husband @KingMamba's cat

If you like my profile please hit me up at shaadi.com asap or email me at im_awesome@yahoo.com for I am in search of a suitable husband! Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> well well well, aren't we getting a bit naughty here LOL  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I like to
> a) drink vodka and swim simultaneously
> b) spend 3 hours in my bathtub trying to imagine what life would be like if i were a mermaid
> c) alternate between religious channels and ****
> d) stare at a blank computer screen and pretend like I am in space
> e) eat my neighbors food
> f) steal people's dogs at the park
> 
> If you like my profile please hit me up at shaadi.com asap or email me at im_awesome@yahoo.com for I am in search of a suitable husband! Thank you.



LOL! Are you trolling me Z? 

Nice fake email too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! Are you trolling me Z?
> 
> Nice fake email too.



what a smart cookie you are  hhaahaha although i should change my email to that haha 

how are you today though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> I hope you haven't been hearing rumors
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> What about you ???



To be honest with you I restrict myself, probably not a fun life from most people's point of view but I try spending most of my time with family, religion, prayers, politics, education, and on weekends I go out to friends homes or watch a movie once in a while. I don't do any drugs or alcohol and never have, I'm strict on all those matters nor do or did ever meet a girl before marriage. I'm pretty sure you were playing a joke on me. 

But, I'm telling you what my life is like I don't get into fun too much but I get into politics too much. 



ZYXW said:


> what a smart cookie you are  hhaahaha although i should change my email to that haha
> 
> how are you today though



Just took an exam I wasn't expecting. But, for the next ones I'm prepared I'm in an okay mood really going to pray the prayers I missed then find something to eat. Then class tomorrow morning too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

10 Steps to Draw Closer to Allah

It should be the desire of every Muslim to draw nearer and closer to Almighty Allah the most compassionate and the most merciful. By drawing closer and near to Allah we gain his help in every aspect of our lives in this world and to be merciful to us so that we may gain mercy in the hereafter in order to enter Jannah in the next world.

When we call upon him he would answer our calls and when we ask of him for anything he would give it to us and when we draw nearer to him then our sincerity and intentions will enable us to become closer to him.

So we should strive to draw nearer to Allah, the Glorified the Exalted, who is the majesty of honour and generosity and the giver of peace, the most high and the most honoured.

So what can we do to draw closer to him? The following are 10 steps for us to draw closer to our Almighty Allah:
*
1. Fulfilling obligatory duties and abstaining from prohibited matters*

The Prophet (May Allah bless him and grant him peace) has guided us. And Allah, the Glorified and the Exalted, has guided us how to draw near to Him. As He said According to Hadith Qudsi:

“Whoever draws near to Me among those drawn near by fulfilling what I have made obligatory on them….

You do not draw near to Allah except by fulfilling the obligatory duties which Allah has made obligatory on you; (that is) the obligatory duties from the obligatory duties (Faraid) such as Prayers, and Zakat (obligatory charity), and Hajj, and Fasting and being good to Parents and all these obligatory duties on you draw you near to Allah, the Glorified and the Exalted. And the faraid (obligatory duties) are the first things that draw you near to Allah. You do not reach the door of nearness nor do you reach to the presence of nearness except by fulfilling the obligatory duties. This is the first thing that draws you near to Allah, the Glorified and the Exalted, and you are in His Presence.

So the first thing we need to do is fulfil ALL of our obligatory duties and abstain from that which Allah and his messenger have forbidden us from.

*2. Nawafil prayers (superogatory prayers)*

Allah says in Hadith Qudsi:

….and My slave keeps on coming closer to Me through performing Nawafil (voluntary deeds) until I love him, so I become his sense of hearing with which he hears, and his sense of sight with which he sees, and his hand with which he grips, and his leg with which he walks; and if he asks Me, I will give him, and if he asks My Protection, I will protect him..." [Bukhari]


A Source of Elevation for you

The Prophet (sallAllahu alayhi wasallam) said: "Ask (anything)." Rabi'ah said: "I ask of you to be your companion in paradise." The Prophet said: “Anything else?" Rabi'ah said: "That is it." The Prophet (sallAllahu alayhi wasallam) said to him: "Then help me by making many prostrations (i.e., supererogatory prayers)." [Muslim]

Tahajjud

Allah Most High said, “Establish worship at the going down of the sun until the dark of the night, and (the recital of) the Qur’an at dawn. Lo! (the recital of) the Qur’an at dawn is ever witnessed. And some part of the night awake for its recital, as voluntary worship for you. It may be that your Lord will raise you to a praised estate.” [Qur’an, 17: 78-79]

Abu Hurayra (Allah be pleased with him) reports that the Messenger of Allah (blessings and peace be upon him, his family, and companions) said, “The best prayer after the obligatory prayers is the night prayer.” [Muslim]

Abu Umama al-Bahili (Allah be pleased with him) reports that the Messenger of Allah (blessings and peace be upon him, his family, and companions) said, “Hold fast to night prayer, for it was the way of the righteous before you, a way of drawing closer to your Lord, an expiation for wrong deeds, and a shield from sin.” [Tirmidhi, and others] In some narrations, there is an addition, “And it repels sickness from the body.”

And because night vigil time is the best of times for voluntary worship and prayer, and the closest a servant is to his Lord.

So let us make the habit of reading as many Nawafil prayers as we can for more prayers means more prostrations and one is truly the closest to Allah in prostration.

….bow down in prostration and bring yourself the closer (to Allah)." (96:19)
*
3. Zikr (remembrance of Allah) and glorification of Allah*

"…Verily, in the remembrance of Allah do hearts find rest." (13:28)

Remembrance of Allah indeed is the greatest virtue.(29:46).

O ye who believe, remember Allah much. And glorify Him morning and evening (33:42-43)

Remembrance of Allah is the foundation of all good deeds. Whoever succeeds in it is blessed with the close friendship of Allah. That is why the Prophet, peace be upon him, used to make remembrance of Allah at all times. When a man complained, "The laws of Islam are too heavy for me, so tell me something that I can easily follow," the Prophet told him, "Let your tongue be always busy with the remembrance of Allah." [Ahmad].

Remembrance of Allah the best of deeds

The Prophet, peace be upon him, would often tell his Companions, "Shall I tell you about the best of deeds, the most pure in the sight of your Lord, about the one that is of the highest order and is far better for you than spending gold and silver, even better for you than meeting your enemies in the battlefield where you strike at their necks and they at yours?" The Companions replied, "Yes, O Messenger of Allah!" The Prophet, peace be upon him, said, "Remembrance of Allah." (Tirmidhi,Ahmad)

Abu Musa Al-Ash`ari (May Allah be pleased with him) reported: The Prophet (PBUH) said, "The similitude of one who remembers his Rubb and one who does not remember Him, is like that of the living and the dead.'' [Al-Bukhari and Muslim].

Zikr can be done anywhere and anytime

A person may ask, ‘How can we do Zikr all the time whilst we have so many things to do in life such as we go to work, feed the family, pay bills, etc.? Well, the answer to this is that, firstly, it is the Sunnah of Allah's Messenger to work and feed the family which is rewarded by Allah and, secondly, that when a person is working or at school or wherever a person may be this does not mean that he should stop remembering Allah while he is working, while he is serving his customers or while he is programming his computer.

In fact the heart of the believer should be attached to Allah's remembrance throughout his day to day activities such that he protects himself from falling in love with the materials and temptations of this world and that his love for Allah and his Messenger becomes stronger and stronger as time goes by. When a person begins to remember Allah all the time it is then that he becomes conscious of his actions.

Remember: in a place where people are oblivious to dhikir, remembrance of Allah is like being steadfast in jihad, when others are running away. (Targhib, p. 193, vol. 3 ref. Bazar and Tibrani)

"... And the men and the women who remember Allah much with their hearts and tongues. Allah has prepared for them forgiveness and a great reward (i.e., Jannah).'' (33:35)


*4. Calling upon Allah in Dua (supplication)*

Allah the most compassionate says in the Holy Quran, "Call on Me. I will answer your prayer, but those who are too arrogant to serve me will surely find themselves humiliated in Hell" (40:60).

Allah the Exalted, has said: "And your Lord says: Pray unto me: and I will hear your prayer" (Quran 40:60),

"Call upon your Lord Humbly and in secret" (Quran 7:55),

"When My servants question thee concerning Me, I am indeed close (to them): I listen to the prayer of every suppliant when he calleth on Me" (Quran 2:186),

"Is not He (best) who listens to the (soul) distressed when it calls on Him, and who relieves its suffering." (Quran 27:62)

Dua’s are never wasted

Aisha radhiallaahu anha said, "No believer makes Dua and it is wasted. Either it is granted here in this world or deposited for him in the Hereafter as long as he does not get frustrated."

Allah’s anger at those who don’t make dua

In fact, it is even wrong to never make Dua, "Whosoever does not supplicate to Allah, He will be angry with Him." [Saheeh Jaami`as-Sagheer #2414]

Dua is a weapon for the believers

Rasullullah is reported to have said, “Dua is the weapon of a Muslim”.

Dua for ones brother in his absence

"The supplication that gets the quickest answer is the one made by one Muslim for another in his absence." [Abu Daw'ud and Tirmidhi]

So let us build a close relationship with Allah by making much dua to him. He loves it when his slave calls upon him and it angers him if his slave does not call upn him.

Let us have full hope that our dua’s will be accepted and if you think they won’t they know Allah is keeping the rewards for you in the hereafter and those rewards are so great that one would wish that none of there duas were excepted in this world just so that one can gain all the rewards for their duas in the next world.

*5. Building a close relationship with the Qur’an*

Recite the Holy Qur’aan as much as we can for It will come as an intercessor for its reciter’ on the Day of Judgement [Muslim]
Learn the Qur’an and recite it, because the example of one who learns the Qur’an, reads it and recites it in Tahajjud is like an open bag full of musk whose fragrance permeates the entire place. And the person who has learnt the Qur’an but sleeps while the Qur’an is in the heart is like a bag full of musk but with its mouth closed.

Virtues of reciting the Qur’an

“Whoever reads a letter from the Book of Allah will receive a hasanah (good deed) from it (i.e. his recitation), and the hasanah is multiplied by ten. I do not say that Alif-Laam-Meem is (considered as) a letter, rather Alif is a letter, Laam is a letter, and Meem is a letter.” [At-Tirmidhi, Ad-Darimi]

“There is no envy (acceptable) except in two (cases): a person whom Allah has given the Qur’an and recites it throughout the night and throughout the day. And a person whom Allah has given wealth, that he gives out throughout the night and throghout the day.” [Al-Bukhari and Muslim]

It was narrated that Abdullah ibn Mas’ud said: Whoever reads Tabarakallahi Biyadihil Mulk [i.e. Surah al-Mulk] every night, Allah will protect him from the torment of the grave. At the time of the Messenger of Allah (Peace be upon him) we used to call it al-mani’ah (that which protects). In the Book of Allah it is a surah which, whoever recites it every night has done very well. (an-Nasa’i)

Abdullah Ibn ‘Abbas and Anas Ibn Malik (Ra) reported that the Prophet (Peace be upon him) said, ‘Whoever recited Surah Zilzilah (99) would get the reward of reciting half the Qur’an. Whoever recited Surah al Kaafirun (109) would get a reward as if reading a quarter of the Qur’an. Whoever recited Surah al Ikhlas (112) would get a reward as if reading one third of the Qur’an’. (At-Tirmidhi 2818/A)

Reading, understanding and implementing the Qur’an in our daily lives

The virtues of reciting the Qur’an are too numerous to list. In order to get closer to Allah we need to recite the Qur’an, understand it and implement it in our daily lives.

We should make a target of reading at least a chapter a day. If one can’t manage that then at least half a chapter. If one still can’t manage that then recite at least quarter of a chapter or even a page a day. However much we can manage we should try to recite each day with its meanings and implement what we learn into our daily lives.

Reading a little each day is better than reciting a lot once in a while. We should build a close relationship with the Qur’an which is in fact building a close relationship with Allah!

“Verily Allah raises nations by this book (the Qur’an) and puts down (i.e. destroys) others by it.” [Muslim]

*6. Keeping good company*

One of the most important things we must do, which sadly many people neglect, is that we should avoid bad company. People we should avoid taking as friends those who speak too freely, who miss Salah, who do not dress modestly, who backbite, slander etc.

The company of such people is poison; just even sitting and talking with them will lead one to commit sins. Just as a person who sits for a long time with a perfume seller begins to smell nice, and a person who sits by a gutter cleaner begins to smell awful, similarly a person who spends time in the company of the wicked eventually gets affected badly by them.

Rather, we should seek out pious friends who fear Allah taala and who have the qualities of humility, charity, compassion, modesty and knowledge. If we sit with them we will always benefit and they will be a means for us to get closer to Allah taala!

The Prophet (saws) said, “The case of the good companion and the bad companion is like that of the seller of musk and the blower of the bellows (iron-smith). As for the seller of musk, he will either give you some of the musk, or you will purchase some from him, or at least you will come away having experienced its good smell. Whereas the blower of the bellows will either burn your clothing, or at least you will come away having experienced its repugnant smell.” [Al-Bukhaaree and Muslim]

Remember: “All friends will be enemies of one another on that Day (Day of Judgment) except those of the virtuous.” (al-Qur’an 43:67)
*
7. Having fear and hope in Allah*

Indeed, no one despairs of relief from Allah except the disbelieving people. (Surah Yusuf 12:87)

One must be hopeful of Allahs mercy and forgiveness and fearful of His punishment. It is this fear that should lead one to seek Allahs forgiveness with hope. Allah says:

Know that Allah is severe in punishment and that Allah is Forgiving and Merciful. (Surat al-Maaidah 5:98)

In the above verse, Allah gives us reason to fear because His punishment is justly severe, as well as good reason to have hope, since He is the Most Forgiving and Merciful. There should be a balance between fear and hope and not too much or too less of one or the other.

We should always remain between fear and hope. For, the right and the approved kind of fear is that which acts as a barrier between the slave and the things forbidden by Allah. But, if fear is excessive, then the possibility is that the man will fall into despair and pessimism.

On the other hand the approved state of optimism is of a man who does good in the light of the Shari'ah and is hopeful of being rewarded for it. Or, conversely, if a man committed a sin, he repents sincerely, and is hopeful of being forgiven. Allah (swt) said:

"Verily, those who believed, and those who migrated and fought in the way of Allah, it is they who are hopeful of Allah's mercy. And Allah is very Forgiving, very Merciful." (Al-Baqarah, 218)

In contrast, if a man indulges in sins and excesses, but is hopeful that he would be forgiven without doing anything good, then, this is self-deception, mere illusion and false hope. Abu 'All Rowzbari has said, "Fear and hope are like the two wings of a bird. If they are well balanced, the flight will be well balanced. But, If one is stunted, the Right would also be stunted. And, to be sure, if the two are lost, the bird will soon be in the throes of death." Allah has praised the people of hope and fear in the following verse:

'Is one who worships devotedly during the night, prostrating himself or standing, fearing the Hereafter, and hoping for the mercy of his Lord (is equal to him who doesn't do these things)?' (Al Zumar, 9)

Hope then also demands fear. If that was not the case, one would be in a state of false security. Conversely, fear demands hope. Without that it would be despair.

Fear and hope, both should be equally proportioned in our hearts, in our worship, and in our dua to Allah. Allah says:

Call out to Him with fear and hope. (Surat al-Araaf 7:56)
They forsake their beds to call their Lord in fear and hope. (Surat as-Sajdah 32:16)

*8. Voluntary fasting for the pleasure of Allah*

Fasting in general and voluntary fasting in particular is a great worship. Fasting is not restricted to Ramadhan, but it is an act of worship that can be [and should be in some cases] performed at any time and at any place except when not recommended. Indeed, it is a worship that draws the believer closer to Allah and closer to perfection.

Fasting Mondays and Thursdays:

`Aa'ishah said: The Messenger of Allah, salla Allahu alaihi wa salam, used to fast Mondays and Thursdays". [An-Nasaa’i; Sahih]

Abu Hurairah reported that the most the Prophet, salla Allahu alaihi wa salam, would fast would be Monday and Thursday. He was asked about that and he said: "The deeds of people are presented to Allah on every Monday and Thursday. Allah forgives every Muslim except for those who are deserting each other. He says: "leave them for later." [Ahmad; Hasan]

Intention for voluntary fasting

As opposed to Ramadan, the intention does not have to be made before dawn. The person can intend fasting [and start fasting] after dawn any time [even after noon] given that he did not eat anything. `Aa'ishah said : The Prophet, salla Allahu alaihi wa sallam, came to us one day and said, "Do you have any [food]?" We said "No". He said: Therefore, I am Fasting". [Muslim and Abu Dawood]

Fasting three days of every month(White days):

Abu Tharr Al-Ghefari said: "The Messenger of Allah, salla Allahu alaihi wa sallam, said "O Abu Tharr! if you fast three days of every month, then fast the 13th, the 14th and the 15th [these are call the al-ayaam al-beedh, the white days]". [Ahmad, an-Nasaa'i and at-Tirmithi; Sahih]

“Fasting and the Qur’an will intercede for the slave on the Day of Resurrection. Fasting will say: ‘O My Rabb! I prevented him from food and desires, so accept my intercession for him.’ And the Qur’an will say: ‘I prevented him from sleep during the night, so accept my intercession for him.’ He (sallallahu `alayhi wa sallam) said: ‘And they will (be allowed to) intercede.’” [Ahmad, at-Tabarani, Al-Hakim, Sahih]

So let us get closer to Allah by fasting Mondays and Thursdays or at least 3 days every month on the 14th,15th and 16th. If we leave something for the pleasure of Allah then we will get MUCH greater in return!

*9. Sincerely repenting to Allah*

Allah says: O son of Adam, if your sins were to reach the clouds of the sky and you would then seek My forgiveness, I would forgive you.

When a person sins and then sincerely turns to Allah for forgiveness, one will find Allah ready to accept his repentance and to forgive him, as this verse indicates:

And whoever does a wrong or wrongs himself, but then seeks forgiveness from Allah, he will find Allah forgiving and merciful. (Surat an-Nisaa 4:110)

Everyone commits sin and does wrong, but Allah is always willing to forgive and He always gives them a chance to repent and seek His forgiveness. A believer should never forget the fact that Allah is so forgiving. If Allah had willed, He could have held everyone accountable for his or her sins, but He has decreed that He shall allow His servants to seek His forgiveness and that He shall in fact forgive who and what He wills. In fact, Allah commands that His servants seek His forgiveness:

And seek Allahs forgiveness. Certainly, Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.
(Surat al-Muzzammil 73:20)

Repentance is an act, which purifies the soul and brings the servant closer to Allah. It puts the heart at rest from guilt. It protects one from falling prey to his desires and lusts and increases his faith.

We must ask ourselves this question: Would we be willing to forgive anyone who hurts us and disobeys us constantly as easily as Allah is Able to forgive? Most probably, the answer would be no. But our Creator is the Most Kind and He is the Most Perfect.

Lo! Allah is a Lord of Kindness to mankind, but most of mankind give not thanks. (Surat al-Baqarah 2:143)

In this Hadithi Qudsi, mankind is encouraged to seek Allahs forgiveness and repent, but there are five conditions of repentance, which must be met for ones repentance to be accepted. The first and most important is that the act of repentance be sincerely for Allah alone. Secondly, the person must feel remorse and guilt over his actions so much so that he wished he had never done it in the first place. The third condition is that the person must immediately cease performing the wrong and sinful act. Fourthly, the repentant person must have a firm intention to never commit the sin again. And lastly, the person must repent before it is too late, meaning before death approaches.

However, there is a condition. One must not associate any partners with Allah, which is shirk. And Allah does not forgive shirk and if one dies without believing in Allah alone as ones Creator, then he will be doomed to the Hellfire for all of eternity. So, Allah emphasizes the importance of calling on Him alone. He has no and needs no partners, associates, wives, children, etc. There is no god, but Allah. None forgives sins except Him, so one who is seeking forgiveness should seek it only from Allah.

Allahs forgiveness and mercy is far greater and vaster than the sins of the creation. One must always have trust and hope in Allah in both good times and bad times and especially when seeking Allahs forgiveness. And the believer who calls out to his Lord for forgiveness demonstrates his true weakness and that he is totally dependent on the Creator.

When one confesses his sins to Allah and sincerely repents with hope in Allahs mercy, the heart should come to peace and the soul should feel rest. When a person has hope, he has no reason to despair because it only leads to destruction. Allah gives hope to all, especially those who despair that there is no reason to despair because Allah is the Most Merciful of all those who show mercy. Allah praises those who repent and turn to Him:

And those who, when they commit a lewd act or wrong themselves with evil, remember Allah and ask forgiveness for their sins and who forgives sins except Allah? And they do not persist in what (wrong) they were doing while they knew it. For such, the reward is forgiveness from their Lord and Gardens with rivers flowing through, wherein they shall abide forever. How excellent is the reward of the doers (of good)! (Surah Ali Imran 3:135-136)

*10. Having good manners, character and being humble*

Many of us think that “a perfect Muslim” is simply one who is correct in the observance of the salah (ritual Prayer), the fasting, the zakah (payment of a certain portion of one’s wealth to the poor), and the Hajj (pilgrimage to Makkah). This indeed is not the case.

If the ritual observances do not help the person to be humble, virtuous and truly God-fearing, then he or she is not a real Muslim. A Muslim should be good and just in dealing with others, no matter their religion, and take special care to keep away from all the shameful and sinful things Allah (God) has forbidden.

One can never get close to Allah by being arrogant, full of pride and having a bad character and manners. Those who have humility and are humble and have good character and manners are the closest to Allah and Allah raises their ranks in the hereafter.

The superiority of good character:

Hadrat Abu Darda, may Allah be pleased with him, relates that the Holy Prophet Muhammad, may the peace and blessings of Allah be upon him, said, “Nothing is heavier in the scales of a believer on the Day of Judgement than his good behaviour. Allah detests a person who is obscene and shameless”. (Tirmidhi)

Having humility and being humble:

The Prophet (PBUH) said: "He who was humble for the sake of God by one degree, God (SWT) would then elevate them to a degree till they reach the uppermost of high Orders, and he who was arrogant to God (SWT), God (SWT) would then lower him for a degree till he reaches the lowest of low Orders", (Narrated by: Muslim (Hadeeth: 6535).
Al-Nawawi said: 

The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “And no one humbles himself before Allaah but Allaah will raise him (in status).”

Humbleness is to know the value of oneself, to avoid pride, or disregarding the truth and underestimating people. As the Prophet sallallahu `alaihi wa sallam said, according to Muslim and others, "Al-Kibr is rejecting the truth and looking down upon people" [Muslim, Tirmidhi and Abu Dawud].

Humbleness is for one who is important and significant and he fears to gain notoriety or to become too great among people. Humbleness is that one should humble himself with his companions.

Humbleness is to humble oneself to one who is below you. If you find someone who is younger than you, or of less importance than you, you should not despise him, because he might have a better heart than you, or be less sinful, or closer to Allah than you. Even if you see a sinful person and you are righteous, do not act in arrogance towards him, and thank Allah that He saved you from the tribulation that He put him through. Remember that there might be some riyaa' or vanity in your righteous deeds that may cause them to be of no avail, and that this sinful person may be regretful and fearful concerning his bad deeds, and this may be the cause of forgiveness of his sins.

Humbleness is that your deed should not become too great in your eyes. If you do a good deed, or attempt to get closer to Allah ta`ala through an act of obedience, your deed may still not be accepted, "Allah only accepts from those who have taqwa (fear of Allah)." (Surat al-Maida: 27)

Humbleness is that, when you are advised, if Shaytaan calls you to reject the advice, you must negate him. Because the purpose of advice is that your brother points out the defects that you have.

The arrogant never gives credit to anybody or mentions good about someone, and if he needed to do so, he would also mention five defects of that person. But if he hears somebody reminding him about his own defects, he will not be flexible nor comply due to his inferiority complex. This is why it is among man's moral integrity to accept criticism or comment without any sensitivity or discomfort or feelings of shame and weakness.

We can summarize the teachings of Islam about the Muslim character in the following list:

Be truthful in everything, don’t lie.
Be sincere and straightforward, don’t be hypocritical.
Be honest, don’t be corrupt.
Be humble, don’t be boastful.
Be moderate, don’t be excessive.
Be reserved, don’t be garrulous.
Be soft-spoken, don’t be loud.
Be refined and gentle in speech, don’t curse and use foul language.
Be loving and solicitous to others, don’t be unmindful of them.
Be considerate and compassionate, don’t be harsh.
Be polite and respectful to people, don’t be insulting or disrespectful.
Be generous and charitable, don’t be selfish and miserly.
Be good natured and forgiving, don’t be bitter and resentful.
Share and be content with what Allah has given you, don’t be greedy.
Be cheerful and pleasant, don’t be irritable and morose.
Be chaste and pure, don’t be lustful.
Be alert and aware of the world around you, don’t be absent-minded.
Be dignified and decent, don’t be graceless.
Be optimistic and hopeful, don’t be cynical or pessimistic.
Be confident and have deep faith, don’t be doubtful and wavering.
Be spiritually oriented and not materialistic.
Be confident of the mercy of Allah, don’t be despairing and lose heart.
Be diligent and vigilant of your duties, don’t be negligent.
Be thankful to Allah and constantly pray to Him, don’t be forgetful of His innumerable blessings.

Finally as the righteous say, "The love of Allah is the axis around which all good revolves." If you fall in love with Allah, and then strive to be true in your love--in accordance with the way of the Beloved of Allah (Allah bless him and give him peace), then you'll find nothing but increasing light and contentment in your life.

And Allah alone gives success.

.................


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> To be honest with you I restrict myself, probably not a fun life from most people's point of view but I try spending most of my time with family, religion, prayers, politics, education, and on weekends I go out to friends homes or watch a movie once in a while. I don't do any drugs or alcohol and never have, I'm strict on all those matters nor do or did ever meet a girl before marriage. I'm pretty sure you were playing a joke on me.
> 
> But, I'm telling you what my life is like I don't get into fun too much but I get into politics too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Just took an exam I wasn't expecting. But, for the next ones I'm prepared I'm in an okay mood really going to pray the prayers I missed then find something to eat. Then class tomorrow morning too.


Oh niceeee....... Hopefuly you did well... and I see, what are you studying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

RAMPAGE said:


> Hahahaha reminds me of a Jordanian in Pakistan who had 12 sons. he used to say that they will fight against Israel.
> 
> My Grandmother told me about him. this was way back in the 80's i think.
> 
> @BLACK EAGLE @Hazzy997


No need to fight , just need to outnumber their population


----------



## RAMPAGE

ZYXW said:


> well well well, aren't we getting a bit naughty here LOL  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I like to
> a)* drink vodka and swim simultaneously*
> b) spend 3 hours in my bathtub trying to imagine what life would be like if i were a mermaid
> c) alternate between religious channels and ****
> d) stare at a blank computer screen and pretend like I am in space
> e) eat my neighbors food
> f) steal people's dogs at the park
> g) spy on my ex-husband @KingMamba's cat
> 
> If you like my profile please hit me up at shaadi.com asap or email me at im_awesome@yahoo.com for I am in search of a suitable husband! Thank you.


ROFL 

Who the **** does that 



Hazzy997 said:


> To be honest with you I restrict myself, probably not a fun life from most people's point of view but I try spending most of my time with family, religion, prayers, politics, education, and on weekends I go out to friends homes or watch a movie once in a while. I don't do any drugs or alcohol and never have, I'm strict on all those matters nor do or did ever meet a girl before marriage. I'm pretty sure you were playing a joke on me.
> 
> But, I'm telling you what my life is like I don't get into fun too much but I get into politics too much.


Politics i love. Don't you think that you're too pious for your age ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> ROFL
> 
> Who the **** does that
> 
> Politics i love. Don't you think that you're too pious for your age ???



Not at all, supposed to be like that since 16 we are responsible by God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> Give me a chance, I'm good looking just take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even @ZYXW and @Talon agree
> 
> Z you can sue me for copyright after I get married.



oh ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> Give me a chance, I'm good looking just take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even @ZYXW and @Talon agree
> 
> Z you can sue me for copyright after I get married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> Give me a chance, I'm good looking just take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even @ZYXW and @Talon agree
> 
> Z you can sue me for copyright after I get married.



well hello there you gorgeous gorgeous creature   LOL 

@RAMPAGE you have some serious competition now haha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ZYXW said:


> well hello there you gorgeous gorgeous creature   LOL
> 
> @RAMPAGE you have some serious competition now haha



Aren't I gorgeous? 

@Jessica_L set up a date with me after she saw the magnificent beauty and personality of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> well well well, aren't we getting a bit naughty here LOL  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I like to
> a) drink vodka and swim simultaneously
> b) spend 3 hours in my bathtub trying to imagine what life would be like if i were a mermaid
> c) alternate between religious channels and ****
> d) stare at a blank computer screen and pretend like I am in space
> e) eat my neighbors food
> f) steal people's dogs at the park
> g) spy on my ex-husband @KingMamba's cat
> 
> If you like my profile please hit me up at shaadi.com asap or email me at im_awesome@yahoo.com for I am in search of a suitable husband! Thank you.



LOL  

My cat committed suicide now I know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

ZYXW said:


> well hello there you gorgeous gorgeous creature   LOL
> 
> @RAMPAGE you have some serious competition now haha


zeezzu y havnt u chosen any flags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@Jessica_L How have you been I don't see you around much anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

I apologize for forgetting my fourth proclaimed wife. Here's the updated list for my future wives: 

@Jessica_L @Talon @ZYXW @Marshmallow 

I already ordered the jewelry , first set goes to @Jessica_L 



KingMamba said:


> @Jessica_L How have you been I don't see you around much anymore.



Sir, don't tag my wife ever again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> I apologize for forgetting my fourth proclaimed wife. Here's the updated list for my future wives:


Dude don't push it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> Sir, don't tag my wife ever again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Hazzy997 said:


> I apologize for forgetting my fourth proclaimed wife. Here's the updated list for my future wives:
> 
> @Jessica_L @Talon @ZYXW @Marshmallow
> 
> I already ordered the jewelry , first set goes to @Jessica_L
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, don't tag my wife ever again.


shut up n behave urself! as simple as dat!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

All of you are officially banned from the Arabic coffee shop, you have an ultimatum of 1 hour or action will be taken to implement regulation of the Arabic coffee shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> LOL
> 
> *My cat committed suicide now I know why*.


darnit...it was a well kept secret until now! LOL 



Marshmallow said:


> zeezzu y havnt u chosen any flags


I can leave comments in the serious sections without anyone calling me a yank or **** LOLOL  haha


Marshmallow said:


> shut up n behave urself! as simple as dat!


LMAOOO marsha for some reason I think of the powerpuff girls when i think of you, all cute and then getting all aggressive when mad  LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Dude don't push it.



You scared me brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> darnit...it was a well kept secret until now! LOL



I hate you for driving my cat to such an act. 

BTW I read the dog thingy, you messed up broke my heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

نشيد جميل ي اخواني


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> I hate you for driving my cat to such an act.
> 
> BTW I read the dog thingy, you messed up broke my heart.



LMAO no bro, I was gonna leave it but the kissy smiley wasn't appearing, so I was like i know how traumatized he is about his cat, dun want him to get offended too on top of that hahaahaha 

as for the cat......u noe i spied on her in a dog's oufit so she thought she was being stalked by a doggie 

mambi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> LMAO no bro, I was gonna leave it but the kissy smiley wasn't appearing, so I was like i know how traumatized he is about his cat, dun want him to get offended too on top of that hahaahaha
> 
> as for the cat......u noe i spied on her in a dog's oufit so she thought she was being stalked by a doggie
> 
> mambi



Really this is you on your off days? 







Toh kissy smiley ab deh doh na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Really this is you on your off days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toh kissy smiley ab deh doh na


OO but baby I swear I am a "hot dog" on my good days  ooo my wit just improves day by day




Fine i'll give it to u but only if u promise not to sue me for your cat like you did for the house and kids LOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> OO but baby I swear I am a "hot dog" on my good days  ooo my wit just improves day by day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine i'll give it to u but only if u promise not to sue me for your cat like you did for the house and kids LOLOL



Promise  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Promise  lol


  
^ it never showss see i gave u three seriously though
  haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29




----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> ^ it never showss see i gave u three seriously though
> haha



Lol nah I see them.  Sloppy as usual though you need more practice.

lmaoooo jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> You scared me brother.


Maybe that was my intention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> Lol nah I see them.  Sloppy as usual though you need more practice.
> 
> lmaoooo jk


 asshole LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> asshole LOL



That's why you love me though.  lol 

Anyway it was fun talking to you again jaanu, see you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

KingMamba said:


> *That's why you love me though*.  lol
> 
> Anyway it was fun talking to you again jaanu, see you later.



ur overconfidence never fails to intrigue me  laters and sorry abput the cat  haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

hello hot wala larka @ZYXW ...you look nice in hot dog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Talon said:


> hello hot wala larka @ZYXW ...you look nice in hot dog


even better out of it  trust me haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Maybe that was my intention



Now I'm even scared further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ZYXW said:


> ur overconfidence never fails to intrigue me  laters and sorry abput the cat  haha



Over confidence lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Over confidence lol



Why did you two divorce? 

You seem to get along so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Hazzy997 said:


> Why did you two divorce?
> 
> You seem to get along so well.



yups that's what the judge said too LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Aren't I gorgeous?
> 
> @Jessica_L set up a date with me after she saw the magnificent beauty and personality of mine.



Love on first sight 



KingMamba said:


> @Jessica_L How have you been I don't see you around much anymore.



I been fine thanks for asking. Well I been busy for sometime and I can't stand some obnoxious people on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Where's this Salah Al Din you're talking about? Zionist Saudi Arabia and Secular Jordan? Secular Arab nationalists? The same people who persecute anybody who has Islamic ambitions? Salah Al Din would have killed the coward polytheists serving foreign interests in our nations. Please don't cite religious figures when you guys are hardly religious at all and persecute Muslims for being Muslims.



Jessica_L said:


> Love on first sight
> 
> 
> 
> I been fine thanks for asking. Well I been busy for sometime and I can't stand some obnoxious people on this forum.



How have you been ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



I have seen this picture alotta times.What does that say next to it?



Hazzy997 said:


> Where's this Salah Al Din you're talking about? Zionist Saudi Arabia and Secular Jordan? Secular Arab nationalists? The same people who persecute anybody who has Islamic ambitions? Salah Al Din would have killed the coward polytheists serving foreign interests in our nations. Please don't cite religious figures when you guys are hardly religious at all and persecute Muslims for being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been ?


I been fine thanks for asking.How have you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> I have seen this picture alotta times.What does that say next to it?
> 
> 
> I been fine thanks for asking.How have you been?



It says before Salah Al Din conquered Jerusalem he attacked the Shia first, but this guy and his Saudi comrades are not religious at all neither are their governments. It's a joke. 

I'm great going to Friday prayer brb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> It says before Salah Al Din conquered Jerusalem he attacked the Shia first, but this guy and his Saudi comrades are not religious at all neither are their governments. It's a joke.
> 
> I'm great going to Friday prayer brb.


They're talking about Ismailis. they're not Muslims anyway.


----------



## KingMamba

RAMPAGE said:


> They're talking about Ismailis. they're not Muslims anyway.



Based on what? Your own thoughts? Don't be a takfiri. Remember Agha Khan 3rd of Ismailis was one of the staunchest supporter of Pakistan movement, even Muhammad Ali Jinnah was an Ismaili.



Jessica_L said:


> I been fine thanks for asking. Well I been busy for sometime and I can't stand some obnoxious people on this forum.



People will always be dumb don't worry about them when you post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

KingMamba said:


> Based on what? Your own thoughts? Don't be a takfiri. Remember Agha Khan 3rd of Ismailis was one of the staunchest supporter of Pakistan movement, even Muhammad Ali Jinnah was an Ismaili


Didn't call them Anti Pakistan. And for your Information, Muhammad Ali Jinnah was NOT A SHIA according to Pakistani High court. 

I'm not in a mood to debate on their Faith right now, maybe some other time.


----------



## KingMamba

RAMPAGE said:


> Didn't call them Anti Pakistan. And for your Information, Muhammad Ali Jinnah was NOT A SHIA according to Pakistani High court.
> 
> I'm not in a mood to debate on their Faith right now, maybe some other time.



Pakistani High court can now declare someones faith ok got you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

KingMamba said:


> Pakistani High court can now declare someones faith ok got you.


This was 40-50 years ago and yes a proper investigation was conducted.

His quotes suggest that Quran and Islam didn't need to be interpreted by an Ismaili Imam "in relation to the present time."


*The constitution of Pakistan has yet to be framed by the Pakistan Constituent Assembly. I do not know what the ultimate shape of this constitution is going to be, but I am sure that it will be of a democratic type, embodying the essential principles of Islam. Today, they are as applicable in actual life as they were 1,300 years ago.* Jinnah

Get it ???

@Aeronaut

What say you ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@KingMamba ^^^^^


----------



## KingMamba

RAMPAGE said:


> This was 40-50 years ago and yes a proper investigation was conducted.
> 
> His quotes suggest that Quran and Islam didn't need to be interpreted by an Ismaili Imam "in relation to the present time."
> 
> 
> *The constitution of Pakistan has yet to be framed by the Pakistan Constituent Assembly. I do not know what the ultimate shape of this constitution is going to be, but I am sure that it will be of a democratic type, embodying the essential principles of Islam. Today, they are as applicable in actual life as they were 1,300 years ago.* Jinnah
> 
> Get it ???
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> What say you ???



I still think it is controversial subject but you have to remember when Muhammad Ali Jinnah passed away his sister got his property by invoking Shia inheritance law and the court accepted. I don't remember exactly where I read that but this is a site I just found that says the same thing.

Welcome to The Friday Times - Was Jinnah a Shia ora Sunni? by Khaled Ahmed - Pakistan's First Independent Weekly Paper:www.thefridaytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@RAMPAGE 

Yes I do. 

Why?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Arabian Legend said:


> @RAMPAGE
> 
> Yes I do.
> 
> Why?


Then you know that house of saud has to go at some point.


----------



## Arabian Legend

RAMPAGE said:


> Then you know that house of saud has to go at some point.



Yes Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



youre ( saudian / jordani masters) doing a good job replacing him , getting all blown up in syria 

go kill shia muslims . lets see where does that get you .

http://america.aljazeera.com/content/dam/ajam/images/articles_2014/Syrian_ambush_022614.jpg


----------



## RAMPAGE

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes Sir.


Traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

RAMPAGE said:


> Traitor



Why? He will come from among us and will receive the oath of allegiance from our people and then the Islamic world. We are working hard for the time he comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> youre ( saudian / jordani masters) doing a good job replacing him , getting all blown up in syria
> 
> go kill shia muslims . lets see where does that get you .
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/content/dam/ajam/images/articles_2014/Syrian_ambush_022614.jpg


What? Are you asking for your dead brothers pictures and videos around the world?


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Why? He will come from among us and will receive the oath of allegiance from our people and then the Islamic world. We are working hard for the time he comes.



He's actually going to kill some Saudis. 

He will be shocked at current Saudi state there is a lot of immorality and me and you know it. Besides, he's not going to stay there, he's going towards Palestine.


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> Based on what? Your own thoughts? Don't be a takfiri. Remember Agha Khan 3rd of Ismailis was one of the staunchest supporter of Pakistan movement, even Muhammad Ali Jinnah was an Ismaili.
> 
> 
> 
> People will always be dumb don't worry about them when you post.


Oh aight cool. Btw a friend of mines wants to become a lawyer.What books would you recommend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Jessica_L said:


> Oh aight cool. Btw a friend of mines wants to become a lawyer.What books would you recommend?



What makes you think I would know of good books to read to become a lawyer lol? 

It really depends on the type of lawyer he or she wants to become though it is different for each. If your friend is still in college I would recommend they do not get a degree in law because law schools prefer you concentrate on something else before you come to Law school where they will teach you Law.


----------



## Hakan

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jessica_L said:


> I been fine thanks for asking. Well I been busy for sometime and I can't stand some *obnoxious *people on this forum.


Who me?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> He's actually going to kill some Saudis.
> 
> *He will be shocked at current Saudi state* there is a lot of immorality and me and you know it. Besides, he's not going to stay there, he's going towards Palestine.


He won't be coming from mars lol


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> @Hazzy997



I've seen all of those.  

Only we need Al-Hasani to see them poor guy. 



RAMPAGE said:


> He won't be coming from mars lol



Most of us won't be around when he comes and there will be strife in Saudi Arabia and significant events near the Kaaba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I miss my home


----------



## RAMPAGE

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I miss my home


Bro, you angry with me ???


----------



## Informant

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I miss my home



wein beit?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RAMPAGE said:


> Bro, you angry with me ???


Why are you asking??


----------



## RAMPAGE

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Why are you asking??


You didn't reply to my post in another thread. 

What did i do ???


----------



## Durrak

RAMPAGE said:


> You didn't reply to my post in another thread.
> 
> What did i do ???



Is he find your post complicated ???


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RAMPAGE said:


> You didn't reply to my post in another thread.
> 
> What did i do ???


Sorry, It seems I didn't see it or sth.


----------



## RAMPAGE

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Sorry, It seems I didn't see it or sth.


Still, no Smileys in a chit chat thread isn't a good sign


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RAMPAGE said:


> Still, no Smileys in a chit chat thread isn't a good sign


I'm not in the mood, homesick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

This was interesting:


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I miss my home



What home? I miss my home too I wish I could be in a prosperous Palestine. Life in the West is not easy if you're not aiming to make three digit figures there's no point of life here. So many bills, electricity, heat, insurance for businesses, vehicles, teeth, medical, gas, school, IRS taxes, income tax, federal tax, this is ridiculous life here is all work. 

People only have one day off on Sunday and we Americans only get a month of a vacation unless you run small business it's impossible to take vacations. And for college students most take student loans and you need to be studying 24/7 and to rest your mind you need to be on campus drinking and partying and meeting girls there but that's haram for us so we have no life but politics and studying and work which is why we need marriage for health and psychological reasons to have someone with us all of our life, lol. 

People in Arabic countries don't pay all these bills anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> And for college students most take student loans and you need to be studying 24/7 and to rest your mind you need to be on campus drinking and *partying and meeting girls there but that's haram for us*



Since when ?  



Hazzy997 said:


> so we have no life but politics and studying and work which is why we need *marriage* for health and psychological reasons to have someone with us all of our life, lol.



Marriage is the End of Living !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Since when ?
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage is the End of Living !



A lot of people seem to say that, what's so wrong about marriage if there's a dedicated relationship between pious people's? 

I have a really good personality in the Arabic world and most people told me my wife will love me to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> A lot of people seem to say that, what's so wrong about marriage if there's a dedicated relationship between pious people's?



Because variety is the spice of life & its boring as hell loving one person for so long ! 



Hazzy997 said:


> I have a really good personality in the Arabic world and most people told me my wife will love me to death.



You and your narcissism !


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Because variety is the spice of life & its boring as hell loving one person for so long !
> 
> 
> 
> You and your narcissism !





That's a problem, maybe you don't have an amazing wife. It's great to love someone for all of life that is enough to satisfy me. I have other concerns, relationship will only get better after I get children too. 

I'm an amazing future husband Sowwy it makes you feel like a loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> That's a problem, maybe you don't have an amazing wife. It's great to love someone for all of life that is enough to satisfy me. I have other concerns, relationship will only get better after I get children too.
> 
> I'm an amazing future husband Sowwy it makes you feel like a loser.



Of course I don't have an amazing wife - I'm 23...how the heck can I even think of having an amazing wife till well into the future !  

And no I don't plan on being a Human ATM Machine either !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Of course I don't have an amazing wife - I'm 23...how the heck can I even think of having an amazing wife till well into the future !
> 
> And no I don't plan on being a Human ATM Machine either !



You're 23!? I thought you were in your late 30's for some reason. 

Well, let me put it honestly, we follow Islamic guidelines so we never have a relationship because we're supposed avoid dating. Just this week a pretty Latino girl wanted to get to know me but I'm not sure how I will make it clear to here that I don't do relationships. Point is that we would eventually want a wife and would be thankful for a good wife. Because the majority of our focus should stay on managing for our family and on God. There are some people who have personalities that can't bore them from each other they have great chemistry,but shyness also helps chemistry. I know I have a mentality and personality suited to marry someone abroad but better than they have there too. I know how to relate to females there so when the time comes look for a good family or if you want meet someone at university get to know them then from there you'll know each other's families and can decide to marry or not. 

Keep most of your focus elsewhere but develop a great relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> What home? I miss my home too I wish I could be in a prosperous Palestine. Life in the West is not easy if you're not aiming to make three digit figures there's no point of life here. So many bills, electricity, heat, insurance for businesses, vehicles, teeth, medical, gas, school, IRS taxes, income tax, federal tax, this is ridiculous life here is all work.
> 
> People only have one day off on Sunday and we Americans only get a month of a vacation unless you run small business it's impossible to take vacations. And for college students most take student loans and you need to be studying 24/7 and to rest your mind you need to be on campus drinking and partying and meeting girls there but that's haram for us so we have no life but politics and studying and work which is why we need marriage for health and psychological reasons to have someone with us all of our life, lol.
> 
> People in Arabic countries don't pay all these bills anyways.


But the US is such a beautiful country, you can experience both it's amazing modernity and nature. Yes, we don't have such bills, but you can't go anywhere here in Riyadh, it's boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> But the US is such a beautiful country, you can experience both it's amazing modernity and nature. Yes, we don't have such bills, but you can't go anywhere here in Riyadh, it's boring as hell.



Why? In Gaza I would go out everyday with my cousins and friends there just walk in parks or go get food or hang out at the sea. 

I've never been to Saudi Arabia I'm not sure I would have fun there but I went to the UAE my cousins live in Al Ain, there was nothing to do there literally unless you went to Dubai which is too expensive but a very nice city.


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> You're 23!? I thought you were in your late 30's for some reason.
> 
> Well, let me put it honestly, we follow Islamic guidelines so we never have a relationship because we're supposed avoid dating. Just this week a pretty Latino girl wanted to get to know me but I'm not sure how I will make it clear to here that I don't do relationships. Point is that we would eventually want a wife and would be thankful for a good wife. Because the majority of our focus should stay on managing for our family and on God. There are some people who have personalities that can't bore them from each other they have great chemistry,but shyness also helps chemistry. I know I have a mentality and personality suited to marry someone abroad but better than they have there too. I know how to relate to females there so when the time comes look for a good family or if you want meet someone at university get to know them then from there you'll know each other's families and can decide to marry or not.
> 
> Keep most of your focus elsewhere but develop a great relationship.



Yeah I'm not very religiously observant !  

I'm more into Islamic Political & Philosophical thought than rituals & standards of propriety ! 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> But the US is such a beautiful country, you can experience both it's amazing modernity and nature. Yes, we don't have such bills, but you can't go anywhere here in Riyadh, it's boring.



What about the Women ? You guys don't have women in Riyadh either ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Why? In Gaza I would go out everyday with my cousins and friends there just walk in parks or go get food or hang out at the sea.
> 
> I've never been to Saudi Arabia I'm not sure I would have fun there but I went to the UAE my cousins live in Al Ain, there was nothing to do there literally unless you went to Dubai which is too expensive but a very nice city.


There are parks in Riyadh but there is no sea. It's generally a nice city but as I said there is nothing to do, even Saudis leave as soon as there is any holiday. This would have been different if I lived in a coastal city like Dammam, I love the sea

Okay, night night



Armstrong said:


> What about the Women ? You guys don't have women in Riyadh either ?


Oh my god, I've not seen a woman's face for like 8 whole freaking months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE 

It is all about having a social life. You can live in NYC and find it boring if you never go out or socialize. You can basically do everything that you want in Riyadh. Including all those things that are illegal or considered unaccepted if you know the right people and socialize with them. Be it luxurious restaurants, exclusive places, resorts, private swimming pools etc. But all that is legal.

In terms of eating places, malls etc. Riyadh is one of the best cities of the ME. It's very cheap as well. Take a trip to Wadi Hanifa, the deserts or visit more of KSA than just Riyadh and nearby areas. 

The deserts and valleys are a good place for camping, off-road driving etc.

There are the historical areas, old part of Riyadh, nearby Diriyah (WORLD UNESCO Heritage Site), zoo, equestrian club, national museum, the souqs etc. I know that Riyadh is huge and that it takes a lot of time to get to know it. But each neighborhood has interesting places at least those I am familiar with.

Anyway I am not from Riyadh or Najd and never lived there but visited several times but always with friends or relatives so we had fun.

But I told you to look for jobs/work in Hijaz instead. Much more interesting. You have many big cities, probably among the most cosmopolitan not only in the Muslim world but world overall, beautiful tropical sea and nearly a 2000 km long beautiful coastline, hundreds of islands, beautiful mountains, tropical areas, volcanic areas, desert, steppe and much less conservative people. Amazing and cheap food as well. Just wait until all of the projects are done in Hijaz - meaning the new airports, railway system, metro, stadiums, highways, the Kingdom Tower, all the industrial cities etc.

I suspect and I am pretty sure that KSA will open up for real when it comes to tourism and certain liberal laws before the World Cup in Qatar in 2022 since by then you will have all those projects ready and tourism coming into KSA. The World Cup will be basically next door so that's where it is going to kick off IMO.

Also if you want to live in the Eastern Province then go to Khobar and not Dammam. A friendly advice. Khobar is amazing. Just ask @salman108 

After all KSA is the size of Western Europe. But all that information is useless if one does not socialize or is not open to travel. When I studied in the US at a leading university (hint California) I lived with one roommate who never ventured out. He was from Germany. When the two semesters were finished he had literary nothing to speak about other than studying and living in his bubble while all of us other foreign students were visiting all the interesting places, socializing, visiting other states etc. All he did was sitting in his dorm. Later he had the audacity to complain. Ridiculous really.

Regarding that phone the Egyptian teacher stole from you then I obviously would confront him directly and in public. That's unacceptable behavior. Age difference or not. But that's a messed up situation indeed and if he is around children then that's a no go. You need to talk with the leadership. That is not right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> It is all about having a social life. You can live in NYC and find it boring if you never go out or socialize. You can basically do everything that you want in Riyadh. Including all those things that are illegal or considered unaccepted if you know the right people and socialize with them. Be it luxurious restaurants, exclusive places, resorts, private swimming pools etc. But all that is legal.
> 
> In terms of eating places, malls etc. Riyadh is one of the best cities of the ME. It's very cheap as well. Take a trip to Wadi Hanifa, the deserts or visit more of KSA than just Riyadh and nearby areas.
> 
> The deserts and valleys are a good place for camping, off-road driving etc.
> 
> There are the historical areas, old part of Riyadh, nearby Diriyah (WORLD UNESCO Heritage Site), zoo, equestrian club, national museum, the souqs etc. I know that Riyadh is huge and that it takes a lot of time to get to know it. But each neighborhood has interesting places at least those I am familiar with.
> 
> Anyway I am not from Riyadh or Najd and never lived there but visited several times but always with friends or relatives so we had fun.
> 
> But I told you to look for jobs/work in Hijaz instead. Much more interesting. You have many big cities, probably among the most cosmopolitan not only in the Muslim world but world overall, beautiful tropical sea and nearly a 2000 km long beautiful coastline, hundreds of islands, beautiful mountains, tropical areas, volcanic areas, desert, steppe and much less conservative people. Amazing and cheap food as well. Just wait until all of the projects are done in Hijaz - meaning the new airports, railway system, metro, stadiums, highways, the Kingdom Tower, all the industrial cities etc.
> 
> I suspect and I am pretty sure that KSA will open up for real when it comes to tourism and certain liberal laws before the World Cup in Qatar in 2022 since by then you will have all those projects ready and tourism coming into KSA. The World Cup will be basically next door so that's where it is going to kick off IMO.
> 
> Also if you want to live in the Eastern Province then go to Khobar and not Dammam. A friendly advice. Khobar is amazing. Just ask @salman108
> 
> After all KSA is the size of Western Europe. But all that information is useless if one does not socialize or is not open to travel. When I studied in the US at a leading university (hint California) I lived with one roommate who never ventured out. He was from Germany. When the two semesters were finished he had literary nothing to speak about other than studying and living in his bubble while all of us other foreign students were visiting all the interesting places, socializing, visiting other states etc. All he did was sitting in his dorm. Later he had the audacity to complain. Ridiculous really.
> 
> Regarding that phone the Egyptian teacher stole from you then I obviously would confront him directly and in public. That's unacceptable behavior. Age difference or not. But that's a messed up situation indeed and if he is around children then that's a no go. You need to talk with the leadership. That is not right.


Well, I've visited almost all malls and many parks. I've tried most restaurants be they Jordanian, Saudi, Yemeni, Indian, Egyptian and western ones. All boring. I do socialize, but people here are all at home. Don't get me wrong Al-Hasani, but people have different tastes and I didn't have fun here although I tried. Watch this to know what I mean:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE '

Yes, in that sense of the word Riyadh is not a good choice for single men. Much better for families.

Anyway there is always Wadi Hanifa, other valleys, the deserts which are good for camping and off-road driving, nature, small villages, the historical areas, old part of Riyadh, nearby Diriyah (WORLD UNESCO Heritage Site), zoo, equestrian club, national museum, the souqs etc.

As I see it's all about the people you socialize with. Especially if you are a newcomer and foreigner.

But as I said I can only recommend all the other provinces of KSA.

What about golf? There is the Riyadh Golf Club Sports. You need membership but it is not that expensive. What about all the swimming pools? You said that you do like water?

What about the fitness gyms? Some local amateur football or sport clubs?

I mean what do you like to do? What did you do in Amman?

@Arabian Legend and @JUBA might help you out as well since they Iive in Riyadh if I recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There are parks in Riyadh but there is no sea. It's generally a nice city but as I said there is nothing to do, even Saudis leave as soon as there is any holiday. This would have been different if I lived in a coastal city like Dammam, I love the sea
> 
> Okay, night night
> 
> 
> *Oh my god, I've not seen a woman's face for like 8 whole freaking months!*



Nigga iz you serious? Shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, id bolt from that place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hi arabs.


Please watch our Pakistani tv serial and give us feedback. I am interested in knowing what you guys think of the plot/story:
@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997 @BLACK EAGLE 

OST:





Episode 1:





Seriously guys, I would love some feedback. I haven't heard any reviews from Arabs. Take some time out of your day and complete the series, I'm sure you will enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@RazPaK Didn't you say you were retiring not too long back?


----------



## Falcon29

@Armstrong

Become religiously observant then or you will have a mindset too focused on the worldly cravings of this life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@al-Hasani

I need your word that you will watch and provide feedback. It's important to build cultural understanding.

This series was the all time hit in Pakistan. I think Indians liked it too. If we translated it into farsi and turkish, it would have been popular there too.

It is not a never ending serial like turkish soaps. It is only 20 episodes with excellent story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I need your word that you will watch and provide feedback. It's important to build cultural understand.
> 
> This series was the all time hit in Pakistan. I think Indians liked it too. If we translated it into farsi and turkish, it would have been popular there too.
> 
> It is is not a never ending serial like turkish soaps. It is only 20 episodes with excellent story.



@RazPaK

Bro, I promise to take a look at it but right now I don't have the time to watch it all. I promised to do some workout with friends here at 20.00 local time (that's in 1 hour from now) but I might be late if I stick around here. I have to do my groceries as well which is thankfully all close but still.

So I have to go but will take a look at it. I am sure that it is good but I do have to warn you that I have a dislike for soap operas and such series due to my mother and sisters watching it since I was a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

the international day of women : 100% female crew flying TU720/721 08 March 2014 
*طاقم نسائي مائة بالمائة يؤمّن رحلة جوية بين تونس وباريس*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=665883876805856




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/web...girl-emerges-to-become-a-child-star-1923.html






Anyway that has nephews know what I am referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Time to give you my honest opinion on everything in our Arab world.

Let's get started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

You start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Can we do it tomorrow? I am about to leave the flat. I also fear that there will be too many trolls as well.
I preferred our past PM debates in Arabic with other Arab users. Don't you think so?

But in short I believe that education and a bigger social awareness is the solution to many of the problems in the Arab, Muslim and developing world. In fact the whole world.

This way political issues, corruption etc. will be solved easier.

Economy is maybe the most crucial factor in our world today. Notice that the Arab revolt collided with growing food prices and this was a fuel for social unrest. This is why the prosperous Arab countries are very stable overall.

That was short. Obviously there is also the religious aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Yeah I did too, and we can do tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@Hazzy997 whats with the new avatar?


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> @Hazzy997 whats with the new avatar?



17 year old daughter of MB member killed by Egyptian military dictatorship they shot her dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Time to give you my honest opinion on everything in our Arab world.
> 
> Let's get started.



Lebanese guy messed up my baba ganoush today.

I think we have Broblem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> Lebanese guy messed up my baba ganoush today.
> 
> I think we have Broblem.



You're being sarcastic but you seriously remind of Arabs who fight over little things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> You're being sarcastic but you seriously remind of Arabs who fight over little things.


No I am being serious. He was a Shia and did on burbose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Crazy Raz……

Stop using the ''B''

Time to bed.

See ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> No I am being serious. He was a Shia and did on burbose.



Should've went to a Palestinian restaurant. 

Lebanese here actually make decent food. 



Arabian Legend said:


> Crazy Raz……
> 
> Stop using the ''B''
> 
> Time to bed.
> 
> See ya



Hopefully you have a nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ya habibis what's up ????


----------



## -SINAN-

Yoo guys, what's up.

I'm looking for @Arabian Legend , have you seen him ?


----------



## Falcon29

All Arabs are sleeping, lol.

@RAMPAGE @Sinan


----------



## Arabian Legend

Sinan said:


> Yoo guys, what's up.
> 
> I'm looking for @Arabian Legend , have you seen him ?



how I can be of your service my dear brother Sinan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Arabian Legend said:


> how I can be of your service* my dear brother Sinan.*



Never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend

Could you summarize Saudi Arabia military industry for me? Do they produce drones, rifles, ammunition, artillery rockets as well?

I also heard they might have a ballistic missile program is that true? Do you believe Saudi Arabia would start producing its own arsenal of short range ballistic missiles as a start?

Maybe @Yzd Khalifa can answer


----------



## Falcon29

عاشت حركة المقاومة الاسلامية حماس!!! ....

@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

ربنا يرحمهم. مصر هتاخد حقها من الارهابين ومن يدعمهم باذن اللة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ربنا يرحمهم. مصر هتاخد حقها من الارهابين ومن يدعمهم باذن اللة



May God have mercy on them, shame on the criminals, not terrorists. MB has nothing to do with criminals targeting armed forces and neither does Hamas. Have fear from God and quit spreading shameful lies and telling yourself to believe such propaganda. Of course you did not care for the 1,000 plus civilians killed by Egyptian 'security' forces, you're a shameful person and a hypocrite have some fear of God.

............

@al-Hasani 

He knows how to get around IP bans and other things so admins and mods can't do any more.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Hazzy997 
*انا الحمدلله بصلي. افهمني يا اخي. لا تفكرنا ناسيين فلسطين او اننا متقبلين اسرائيل. لكن اللي بحصل بسوريا اخذ كل تفكيرنا. بصراحة اللي عمله الشيعة بالسوريين والله اسرائيل ما عملت 10% منه. الفلسطينيين على الاقل عايشين بينما السوريين قاعدين بموتوا بالقتل والتجويع والتهجير. انا ضد اي استفزاز لاسرائيل لاننا العرب في اسوأ اوضاعنا وحالاتنا. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hazzy997
> *انا الحمدلله بصلي. افهمني يا اخي. لا تفكرنا ناسيين فلسطين او اننا متقبلين اسرائيل. لكن اللي بحصل بسوريا اخذ كل تفكيرنا. بصراحة اللي عمله الشيعة بالسوريين والله اسرائيل ما عملت 10% منه. الفلسطينيين على الاقل عايشين بينما السوريين قاعدين بموتوا بالقتل والتجويع والتهجير. انا ضد اي استفزاز لاسرائيل لاننا العرب في اسوأ اوضاعنا وحالاتنا. *



أنسا فلسطين هلقيت حماس قاوية، ولوضع بتغيرش فل ضفة هما ليسات تعين سلام هما بفهمو بل نار ولحديد فقط

انا عارف شو بدك فل منطقة وشو اكبر همك لأكن بقولك تركنش عا دول العربية ابدا، لو احنا الشعب قمناش، اغلب الوطن، مش حتغير الوضع لا بسوريا ولا غير سوريا،لازم انقوم بعدد كبير، هذا فرض علينا و جهاد عليكو ي اخوا العرب بس اغلب شعوبنا ناس تعين الدنيا و مش حا يحصل الخير في أيا ارض مسلمة او عربية

حا اتعب حالك نفسيان بس ورا السياسة و قرفها و خينها، سوريا بدها عشرات السنين عشان هيا العلام بدها هيا تكمل هيك


----------



## Full Moon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @Hazzy997
> *انا الحمدلله بصلي. افهمني يا اخي. لا تفكرنا ناسيين فلسطين او اننا متقبلين اسرائيل. لكن اللي بحصل بسوريا اخذ كل تفكيرنا. بصراحة اللي عمله الشيعة بالسوريين والله اسرائيل ما عملت 10% منه. الفلسطينيين على الاقل عايشين بينما السوريين قاعدين بموتوا بالقتل والتجويع والتهجير. انا ضد اي استفزاز لاسرائيل لاننا العرب في اسوأ اوضاعنا وحالاتنا. *



I can't agree more on this. Surly Al Asad and Iran's alliance made Israel looks like an innocent 6 years old child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, do you know who is "Yasin El Kadı" ???


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Hazzy997 

Done! 
So what do you think about what I said in the other thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Done!
> So what do you think about what I said in the other thread?



I know for a fact all nations with majority Muslim populations will not only recognize Israel but also aid their occupation against us and it won't have anything to do with whether a solution will be found or not. I don't want to say more than this since I don't want to hurt your feelings, you're a good guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I know for a fact all nations with majority Muslim populations will not only recognize Israel but also aid their occupation against us and it won't have anything to do with whether a solution will be found or not. I don't want to say more than this since I don't want to hurt your feelings, you're a good guy.



Not at all, you should speak your opinions my bro.
Im not in favor with Iran opening relations with them under current conditions. You know my opinion about the occupation. Not just the occupation but those who aid it and micro-manage it (Fatah). And consequently all the Arab states that give aid to Fatah.

When I say solution I mean a genuine solution, which will take decades probably. 
These are structures that are going to take an extremely long time to break down. :/

Although I cant deny that Iran with current administration may sell out a little. Not just nuclear but also lessening support for Hamas. I hope it doesnt happen though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Not at all, you should speak your opinions my bro.
> Im not in favor with Iran opening relations with them under current conditions. You know my opinion about the occupation. Not just the occupation but those who aid it and micro-manage it (Fatah). And consequently all the Arab states that give aid to Fatah.
> 
> When I say solution I mean a genuine solution, which will take decades probably.
> These are structures that are going to take an extremely long time to break down. :/
> 
> Although I cant deny that Iran with current administration may sell out a little. Not just nuclear but also lessening support for Hamas. I hope it doesnt happen though



Do you have a rock solid heart? 

I know you as a person and your personal opinion bro, I feel the same way as you. No one really cares anymore about justice, it's about money and interests these days including people in Palestine. Even some elements within Hamas are corrupt. It's really hard to find people who genuinely care about justice from within their hearts. We as a Muslim people are in our worst state, I'm saddened by our state, not about Palestine. If our state was somewhat close to what it's supposed to be things would be different. We then have religious differences so we disagree on them obviously, but, most Sunni and Shia in my honest opinion don't really care either. They only care about what's best for them, this includings Hezbollah and the Iranian administration. I actually personal the believe Hezbollah and Syria killed Imad Muginyeh because he actually acted out of his heart and was dedicated to the Islamic cause of Palestine even when it risked Hezbollah and Lebanon. 

I believe Iran will stop supporting Palestinians and that day we will part ways, we will thank them for support and move on. So if you're afraid, it will happen. We as Muslim people are supposed to act as a group and act on our behalfs. We however are actually some the most morally corrupt people on earth today. So I'm not expecting anything from Muslims. Nobody cares anymore, they just want to live life, have fun and take care of theirselves while they're being fed atheist and agnostic ideas even when they don't take their own time to study those arguments made by them and dispute them. 

I really don't know where this world is heading, nobody cares about innocent people, diseases are purposely created to keep population stable, there is a cure for cancer but it's huge industry so money matters more. All that matters is money irregardless if we corrupt ourselves in the process. 

I never trusted any single nation because it's not about a single nation. 

Today Israel is looking for tunnels around Gaza so they prepare another offensive against Gaza so they don't risk IDF casualties or another captured IDF occupier. So they will attack and again nobody will care, they will do opposite and condemn us, dehumanize us and vilify the victim. Iran won't help, Hezbollah won't do anything, no Arab nation will do anything. 

I really don't care anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you have a rock solid heart?
> 
> I know you as a person and your personal opinion bro, I feel the same way as you. No one really cares anymore about justice, it's about money and interests these days including people in Palestine. Even some elements within Hamas are corrupt. It's really hard to find people who genuinely care about justice from within their hearts. We as a Muslim people are in our worst state, I'm saddened by our state, not about Palestine. If our state was somewhat close to what it's supposed to be things would be different. We then have religious differences so we disagree on them obviously, but, most Sunni and Shia in my honest opinion don't really care either. They only care about what's best for them, this includings Hezbollah and the Iranian administration. I actually personal the believe Hezbollah and Syria killed Imad Muginyeh because he actually acted out of his heart and was dedicated to the Islamic cause of Palestine even when it risked Hezbollah and Lebanon.
> 
> I believe Iran will stop supporting Palestinians and that day we will part ways, we will thank them for support and move on. So if you're afraid, it will happen. We as Muslim people are supposed to act as a group and act on our behalfs. We however are actually some the most morally corrupt people on earth today. So I'm not expecting anything from Muslims. Nobody cares anymore, they just want to live life, have fun and take care of theirselves while they're being fed atheist and agnostic ideas even when they don't take their own time to study those arguments made by them and dispute them.
> 
> I really don't know where this world is heading, nobody cares about innocent people, diseases are purposely created to keep population stable, there is a cure for cancer but it's huge industry so money matters more. All that matters is money irregardless if we corrupt ourselves in the process.
> 
> I never trusted any single nation because it's not about a single nation.
> 
> Today Israel is looking for tunnels around Gaza so they prepare another offensive against Gaza so they don't risk IDF casualties or another captured IDF occupier. So they will attack and again nobody will care, they will do opposite and condemn us, dehumanize us and vilify the victim. Iran won't help, Hezbollah won't do anything, no Arab nation will do anything.
> 
> I really don't care anymore.



You're breaking my heart. 
But what you say is true. Nations look after their own interests. They even abandon revolutionary ideals for the sake of the nation state.
I also think Iran will abandon Hamas and PIJ at some point. I really hope it doesnt happen, but I cant deny this is a big possibility and likelihood. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

All Arab and Muslim care about these days is fantasizing over their F16 toys and other weapons they have, as if it means anything. They will never be put to use or be used for good, just wanna be westerners who praise several weapon systems. I don't care about weapons, i care about objectives. We don't care about objectives. We used to have good people running our societies, the last seen were some ottoman sultans. That's it, no more good people amongst our ranks.

The people in Gaza don't care for weapons, we only care for defending our land and we actually use our weapons in a just manner. We don't want to be building weapons or want to die. We have no other choice, people have to put their lives on the line. God told us he won't interfere during this period and we are living in the worst period of human civilization. 

I'd rather live in a ten with honest, poor people rather than live in a place with much money, technology, but no good things to brag about. 

I can't believe people think we're living in the best era, they've never studied the past.



ResurgentIran said:


> You're breaking my heart.
> But what you say is true. Nations look after their own interests. They even abandon revolutionary ideals for the sake of the nation state.
> I also think Iran will abandon Hamas and PIJ at some point. I really hope it doesnt happen, but I cant deny this is a big possibility and likelihood. :/



I know this, I just hope this era will be the tipping point. Where things will flip around in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

This is a really good explanation by the God :

There are among men some who serve Allah, as it were, on the verge: if good befalls them, they are, therewith, well content; but if a trial comes to them, they turn on their faces: they lose both this world and the Hereafter: that is loss for all to see! – [Quran 22:11]

......

We believe because there is no good in supporting Palestine that it's wrong. We believe that because we are in good security, economy, safety, whatever you want to call it then everything must be right because it's going good in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

The occupation found a tunnel around Gaza today and something major is occurring right at this moment it's not being reported though. The Hamas military wing has a major announcement/press conference pretty soon I'll tell you what it was about when the time comes. In like ten minutes, something is occurring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend

Explain why Saudi Arabia is detached from Palestine but supporting PA slightly, can't they tell Egypt to open the border for people to travel and goods to cross? Hamas wants to have ties with Saudi Arabia. They're open to ties with everybody. Even military or financial ties with Iran. 
They are naturally a resistance movement and are in a hostile situation so they need to and will keep developing their military.


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> Explain why Saudi Arabia is detached from Palestine but supporting PA slightly, can't they tell Egypt to open the border for people to travel and goods to cross? Hamas wants to have ties with Saudi Arabia. They're open to ties with everybody. Even military or financial ties with Iran.
> They are naturally a resistance movement and are in a hostile situation so they need to and will keep developing their military.



Maybe because you already know the answer, they don’t give a **** actually and they aren’t going to risk it either just like you won’t risk it and stay safe in JEW USA.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> Explain why Saudi Arabia is detached from Palestine but supporting PA slightly, can't they tell Egypt to open the border for people to travel and goods to cross? Hamas wants to have ties with Saudi Arabia. They're open to ties with everybody. Even military or financial ties with Iran.
> They are naturally a resistance movement and are in a hostile situation so they need to and will keep developing their military.



Saudi Arabia doesn't have authority over Egypt to tell them what should or shouldn't do. Im sure Egypt will do a lot to Palestine once the current internal situation is stabilized. As for Saudi-Hamas ties don't think that will happen unless Hamas assimilated itself politically in the government. Hamas and Fateh needs to reach and agreement and a form of unity instead of standing at each other throat.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia doesn't have authority over Egypt to tell them what should or shouldn't do. Im sure Egypt will do a lot to Palestine once the current internal situation is stabilized. As for Saudi-Hamas ties don't think that will happen unless Hamas assimilated itself politically in the government. Hamas and Fateh needs to reach and agreement and a form of unity instead of standing at each other throat.



Everybody is against Fatah, Islamic jihad, even part of Fatah itself, even the democratic front of Palestine, whomever. They're all against that stooge leadership, I still don't think Saudi Arabia would do anything there since it doesn't have a credible strategy in Palestine it probably will think it will lose a lot since Jews have the smarts.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Everybody is against Fatah, Islamic jihad, even part of Fatah itself, even the democratic front of Palestine, whomever. They're all against that stooge leadership, I still don't think Saudi Arabia would do anything there since it doesn't have a credible strategy in Palestine it probably will think it will lose a lot since Jews have the smarts.



The issue isn't whether Fateh is favored or Hamas is disliked. The main point is that Hamas should be politically active and part of the government in order to be diplomatically legitimized. Saudi Arabia doesn't give a crap about the illegal state of the Zionist nor bother to give it a second look since that entity is not recognized by Saudi Arabia. What the resistant groups of Palestine need are:


Anti Aircraft Missiles
Guided missiles
Surveillance drones
If they managed to get these things in hands (smuggled through Syria) then that illegal state will be a living hell.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> The issue isn't whether Fateh is favored or Hamas is disliked. The main point is that Hamas should be politically active and part of the government in order to be diplomatically legitimized. Saudi Arabia doesn't give a crap about the illegal state of the Zionist nor bother to give it a second look since that entity is not recognized by Saudi Arabia. What the resistant groups of Palestine need are:
> 
> 
> Anti Aircraft Missiles
> Guided missiles
> Surveillance drones
> If they managed to get these things in hands (smuggled through Syria) then that illegal state will be a living hell.



Hamas did join the government when its representatives were elected in 2007 and Fatah tried to throw them out and stage a coup, it failed.

Syria can't get those decent weapons, Gaza is working on some guidance for their rockets and some people say they do have, but few in quantity. They have:

-Anti-aircraft manpads(not effective against jets)
-Drones(Small ones to strap explosives and attack Israeli military forces
-Guided Missiles(They have anti ship missiles and heavier rockets not confirmed as of yet if they have guidance systems
-Kornet missiles

They're not weak bro, only when you compare them to the Israeli military they appear not so strong. However, they have many decent weapons and are very organized otherwise it would be impossible to fire rockets, they do a lot of things underground you won't believe what they built underground all over Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> They're not weak bro, only when you compare them to the Israeli military they appear not so strong. However, they have many decent weapons and are very organized otherwise it would be impossible to fire rockets, they do a lot of things underground you won't believe what they built underground all over Gaza.



Unguided rocket fire has a 90% higher hit probability on civilians then military targets, then you complain when they kill civilians so what are you gaining from this, nothing if you ask me.


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> Unguided rocket fire has a 90% higher hit probability on civilians then military targets, then you complain when they kill civilians so what are you gaining from this, nothing if you ask me.



Go sign up at a university, I'll pray for you that you get accepted.


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> Go sign up at a university, I'll pray for you that you *get accepted*.



Already am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> Already am.



Rafidi butthurt over me saying Hezbollah won't fight Israel again. 

This is Middle East forum:


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> Rafidi butthurt over me saying Hezbollah won't fight Israel again.



The rafida ( not me ) are giving you weapons, you are proving the Israeli guy right that you bite the hands of those that feed you with such comments.

This is Middle East forum:





This music is for the dollar worshipping kuffar, I only listen to nasheed.


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> The rafida ( not me ) are giving you weapons, you are proving the Israeli guy right that you bite the hands of those that feed you with such comments.
> 
> This is Middle East forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music is for the dollar worshipping kuffar, I only listen to nasheed.



No, that's sane General Qassameni, you're a Rafadi Iraqi idiot. You can't even read surat Fatiha let alone understand nasheed.


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> No, that's sane General Qassameni, you're a Rafadi Iraqi idiot. You can't even read surat Fatiha let alone understand nasheed.



Qassamenei should wash his filthy mouth and change his name not close to that of Ayatollah Khamenei.

@Popeye Turbo , add to the list : backstab the Shias whilst receiving weaponry from Rafidi state of Iran.

@F117

We have a lot of work to do on the dollar worshippers like Hazzy that corrupt the Islamic caliphate.


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> Qassamenei should wash his filthy mouth and change his name not close to that of Ayatollah Khamenei.
> 
> @Popeye Turbo , add to the list : backstab the Shias whilst receiving weaponry from Rafidi state of Iran.
> 
> @F117
> 
> We have a lot of work to do on the dollar worshippers like Hazzy that corrupt the Islamic caliphate.



When I look at your eyes I see a roundabout, I dream about you day after day my love. I never been so interested in someone.


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> When I look at your eyes I see a roundabout, I dream about you day after day my love. I never been so interested in someone.



gay


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> gay



Youm wara youm bahlam feek ya habibi


----------



## atatwolf

Selam Aleykum, galama galama galama habibi, galama baba galama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> Youm wara youm bahlam feek ya habibi



We know how the mujahideen deal with the homosexuals, joking with this shows you disrespect the Islamic values, a lot of work to be done on you and the other dollar worshippers.

I hand this case to professional @F117

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> We know how the mujahideen deal with the homosexuals, joking with this shows you disrespect the Islamic values, a lot of work to be done on you and the other dollar worshippers.
> 
> I hand this case to professional @F117



I heard you're fat.



atatwolf said:


> Selam Aleykum, galama galama galama habibi, galama baba galama



Whatever you said please welcome. 

@doritos 

ميجاريح حبك يا اليشاغيلي

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

So what are Arabs brewing here today - did you guys miss me? The Persians did!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*WARNING: BAD PICTURES IN THE REPORT!!*
I just want opinion on this... is it fake?? 

Why Are Saudis Tearing Up the Quran? | Vocativ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Yzd Khalifa 

You reported the thread didn't you....

@haman10 

He reported a good thread as if he's embarrassed by that ...so we can't have the discussion anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hyperion said:


> So what are Arabs brewing here today - did you guys miss me? The Persians did!


heck we didnt 



Hazzy997 said:


> He reported a good thread as if he's embarrassed by that ...so we can't have the discussion anymore


yes , we were just getting to the good parts , i could easily prove them wrong with verses from holy quran

@Hazzy997 dearest bro, whats up with the insults to shia muslims up there ?  



Hazzy997 said:


> Rafidi butthurt over me saying Hezbollah won't fight Israel again.


actually israel is the arch enemy of all of us bro , they hate humanity ......
so for sure we all will fight israel again ....



Syrian Lion said:


> *WARNING: BAD PICTURES IN THE REPORT!!*
> I just want opinion on this... is it fake??
> 
> Why Are Saudis Tearing Up the Quran? | Vocativ


these people are lost .....

no one can save this "islamic" country ....

they're far gone ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

I know that bro, I don't have anything against Shia, he just was going anti Hamas and Palestinian resistance and he got me upset. I always tell them israel is arch enemy of all Muslims but no one believes us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I didn't report a thing. 



Hazzy997 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> You reported the thread didn't you....
> 
> @haman10
> 
> He reported a good thread as if he's embarrassed by that ...so we can't have the discussion anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> I know that bro, I don't have anything against Shia, he just was going anti Hamas and Palestinian resistance and he got me upset. I always tell them israel is arch enemy of all Muslims but no one believes us.


thats alright bro , i know your heart , everyone gets angry from time to time ....

but you're right , israel is an evil entity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> I know that bro, I don't have anything against Shia, he just was going anti Hamas and Palestinian resistance and he got me upset. I always tell them israel is arch enemy of all Muslims but no one believes us.



but i'm not shia, how hard is it for people to understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> but i'm not shia, how hard is it for people to understand that.



I thought you were, but, don't suddenly become anti Palestinian resistance again since we are on the same side. I'm anti Saudi too, I support Iraq and Iran. Only place we disagree is on Syria on a few matters. We largely agree on those matters. I face the same scrutiny you face from Saudis here. So I just ask you stick to our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

You see how he backs away when ever the Palestinian people are mentioned...he doesn't want to recognize that an occupied people's have an right to security and to resist which is why it's pointless to defend this guy when Saudis are embarrassing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

im just here to say, @al Hasani i feel strangely attracted to you


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> these people are lost .....
> 
> no one can save this "islamic" country ....
> 
> they're far gone ......





You are now going to lecture the people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the prophets before him and the people who gave you fire-worshippers Islam about what is an Islamic society and what is not? A follower of his fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their fire-worshipping. What a joke.  Noboby will ever teach us Islam. It has always been and will always be the other way around.

That report has already been proven to be a hoax. 

Now it is time for you to get back to your cave as the farsi and kurdish majoosi حيوان that you are. We don't want you people around here.

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> You are now going to lecture the people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the prophets before him and the people who gave you fire-worshippers Islam about what is an Islamic society and what is not? A follower of his fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their fire-worshipping. What a joke.  Noboby will ever teach us Islam. It has always been and will always be the other way around.
> 
> That report has already been proven to be a hoax.
> 
> Now it is time for you to get back to your cave as the farsi and kurdish majoosi حيوان that you are. We don't want you people around here.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon



 back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> back!



For a short time hopefully. Too many retards of late. Another exam in 1 weeks time.

Anyway look what I found on PDF.

Saudi government official abusing Bangladesh online - Pashtun Community | Pashtuns | Pashto |

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashshāshīn

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway look what I found on PDF.
> 
> Saudi government official abusing Bangladesh online - Pashtun Community | Pashtuns | Pashto |


Saudi official? really?


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway I might get banned again in a short time since I saw a religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically conquered farsi animal barking a bit too much on the ME section that I have to deal with in a few minutes. Obviously he was not banned for his trolling comments while whenever I reply I get a warning or a ban. Pathetic.



Hashshāshīn said:


> Saudi official? really?



I think I know which user that is. It's that deluded Bangladeshi that thinks that his little swamp and country with no history is a superpower and who badmouths KSA on that forum but never dares to do it here on PDF. He badmouths Pakistan regularly as well but never dares to do the same here either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I though you were banned for good.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> For a short time hopefully. Too many retards of late. Another exam in 1 weeks time.
> 
> Anyway look what I found on PDF.
> 
> Saudi government official abusing Bangladesh online - Pashtun Community | Pashtuns | Pashto |



OMG OMG 

    

This has got to be I'm Bengal, he's mad at me as hellz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be I'm Bengal, he's mad at me as hellz.



Either that certified low IQ retard or Bengal-Tiger. I believe that's the latter because the former is not able to write such detailed posts. I bet that he is spying on me too.

In any case they can





Off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be I'm Bengal, he's mad at me as hellz.



What's even funnier is that he's offended by a piece of shit useless queer like you .



@Yzd Khalifa 

Fucking coward live up to who you proclaim to be, give your personal name you bravado Saudi emperor so I can crush your bones. 

You insult everybody except when I tag you, you report me like a baby and run away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

@Hazzy997 

Yzd is in pursuit & collecting dick don't be mean to him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

Yzd Khalifa said:


> OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be I'm Bengal, he's mad at me as hellz.


LOL, 'Saudi official', you traumatized this boy, how will you pay for this in the other world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Yzd is in pursuit & collecting dick don't be mean to him



I'm waiting for his typical response by calling me a 'hamster'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

usernameless said:


> LOL, 'Saudi official', you traumatized this boy, how will you pay for this in the other world?



He has made detailed descriptions of most Saudi Arabian users on PDF it seems. I saw that he called me an Hashemite agent and a shrouded user that has insight information and who is based in the evil West. While he himself lives in the UK.

Hillarious. 

The other Bangladeshi troll, IAmBengali or what his name is, has a little obsession as well. One could not have made it up.



Jf Thunder said:


> im just here to say, @al Hasani i feel strangely attracted to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> What's even funnier is that he's offended by a piece of shit useless queer like you .
> 
> 
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Fucking coward live up to who you proclaim to be, give your personal name you bravado Saudi emperor so I can crush your bones.
> 
> You insult everybody except when I tag you, you report me like a baby and run away.



Now you do understand that I chose not to reply to you. Since you brought it up then I will tell you why. I honestly feel sorry for you, not because you're Hazzy the wild child, but because of what you've gone through. 


Oh, BTW, I never reported your posts.



doritos said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Yzd is in pursuit & collecting dick don't be mean to him



Sorry, I can't got on the deck of the ship, it makes me sick. 

But you sallow dicks on daily basis by me


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Now you do understand that I chose not to reply to you. Since you brought it up then I will tell you why. I honestly feel sorry for you, not because you're Hazzy the wild child, but because of what you've gone through.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, I never reported your posts.



Awwww this is so adorable, now it's 'I feel sorry for you' . 

You Akho sharmoota give me your personal name if you're such a hotshot I'm going to transform from you from a terrorist exporting Israeli supporting Saudi queer into a proper Muslim Arab. Just please that's have coffee together one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sorry, I can't got on the deck of the ship, it makes me sick.
> 
> But you sallow dicks on daily basis by me



you homo follow me everyday on the forum begging for zobr, then when you get it you report me & get me a warning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> you homo follow me everyday on the forum begging for zobr, then when you get it you report me & get me a warning



Piece of garbage liar reported me more than six times already, he acts like a tough guy starts a fight then gets his *** kicked and reports me and the thread gets locked. Then he comes here and acts as if nothing happend, what a homo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Lol... you guys have an interesting thread. Especially the homoerotic posts, they are just hilarious!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Haywaan kalb I'm coming to Texas in a couple weeks, I really want to have coffee with you and rape you. @Yzd Khalifa 



@Yzd Khalifa 

On a serious note, would you mind having coffee with me? I promise I won't hurt you I just want to hear your views in person face to face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

*@Hazzy997 
*
Do you like Sheikh al Assir, he doesn't take the dick like Yzd. He gives real sbeeches and fights war himself, he's the real Salafi not like the other JEW paid ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> *@Hazzy997
> *
> Do you like Sheikh al Assir, he doesn't take the dick like Yzd. He gives real sbeeches and fights war himself, he's the real Salafi not like the other JEW paid ones



I really think the guy is homo, it's getting really weird he's like 34 and doesn't have a wife. What a passionate homo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

May al Assir force him and all the other corrupt Arabs on the correct path


----------



## Sam1980

Hazzy997 said:


> Haywaan kalb I'm coming to Texas in a couple weeks



He lives in Texas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> May al Assir force him and all the other corrupt Arabs on the correct path



Don't bring him up because my views on him will hurt your feelings. 

Let's hope the MB liberates Saudi Arabia and we get a hold of Yzd we're going to have a lot of choices.....:

We can....:

1. Sodomize him
2. Send him to Syrian shabihaah
3. Make him pray 1000 rikaahs in a row
4. Throw him off 15 story building
5. Hire him as a transsexual prostitue(although I'm against this since he'll probably enjoy it)
6. Put him in a small cage with Vaseline and tissues(So he can survive)

Hmmmm....any other ideas?



Sam1980 said:


> He lives in Texas?



Yeah he does. I'm not sure why he's scared of responding to me, he told me I wasn't attractive a while back. Maybe I have no importance to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

@Hazzy997 Lol this website is a huge security risk, you guys have so much information about each other 
Age, major, country that you live in, etc... Assuming that the information you share publicly is valid you could endanger yourselves. Especially considering mental instability of some members!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 what's going on with you and @Yzd Khalifa ? It's getting pathetic. Also what's with all this homo stuff? How do you guys now I don't want to know, LOL.

I thought that I tried to make peace between you a few months ago when we wrote in Arabic but to no avail apparently.

Khalifa is about our age. Maybe 2-3 years older. He is a good guy and a good member. Respected too. He is certainly not 34 years old unless he told something differently now.



doritos said:


> *@Hazzy997
> *
> Do you like Sheikh al Assir, he doesn't take the dick like Yzd. He gives real sbeeches and fights war himself, he's the real Salafi not like the other JEW paid ones



He's got nothing on this individual.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

He's more Israeli than the Israelis themselves. If he stops supporting their occupation then there will be no tension, he comes on Israel related threads and expresses praise to them.



Sam1980 said:


> @Hazzy997 Lol this website is a huge security risk, you guys have so much information about each other
> Age, major, country that you live in, etc... Assuming that the information you share publicly is valid you could endanger yourselves. Especially considering mental instability of some members!



You're having a good time aren't you Sam, glad we are entertaining you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> He's more Israeli than the Israelis themselves. If he stops supporting their occupation then there will be no tension, he comes on Israel related threads and expresses praise to them.




That is a very big broblem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> He's more Israeli than the Israelis themselves. If he stops supporting their occupation then there will be no tension, he comes on Israel related threads and expresses praise to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're having a good time aren't you Sam, glad we are entertaining you.



What? Since when is Khalifa supporting Israel? Whenever I see him post on that tiring conflict he is always anti-Israeli. Him not being a fan of the MB should have no say in this.

But whatever. Your guys thing.

Anyway I thought about doing some trips in the Arab world when some areas become more peaceful and for a long time I have thought about making a trip starting starting from Oman in the East near the Arabian Sea and then travel northwards towards Syria and Iraq and from there southwards all the way to the Comoros in the Indian Ocean and from there all the way to Morocco near the Atlantic Ocean. It would be some trip.  25.000 kilometers long or so but that's nothing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> That is a very big broblem.



I knowZ right? 

@al-Hasani 

He cheers for Israel, he also doesn't show any sympathy to Palestinians. He just makes it appear as if the Israelis and great peace loving people who are 'better than that'. 

Being anti MB doesn't mean he has to be anti Hamas. Hamas is disconnected from the world, recently they were speaking of ties between KSA and Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> I knowZ right?
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> He cheers for Israel, he also doesn't show any sympathy to Palestinians. He just makes it appear as if the Israelis and great peace loving people who are 'better than that'.
> 
> Being anti MB doesn't mean he has to be anti Hamas. Hamas is disconnected from the world, recently they were speaking of ties between KSA and Jordan.


you should take it easy and try to win people over .calling other people gay will not do any good people who ask why the middle east is a fucked up place should see this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I knowZ right?
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> He cheers for Israel, he also doesn't show any sympathy to Palestinians. He just makes it appear as if the Israelis and great peace loving people who are 'better than that'.
> 
> Being anti MB doesn't mean he has to be anti Hamas. Hamas is disconnected from the world, recently they were speaking of ties between KSA and Jordan.



Really? In any case calling him a gay for that reason is not wise.

You better plan the trip I am talking about as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> you should take it easy and try to win people over .calling other people gay will not do any good people who ask why the middle east is a fucked up place should see this thread



Relax...the gay thing is a joke between all of us...

On a serious note I have tried to win him on multiple occasions. He's just pro israel for some odd reason. I've already won Frogman, some Indians, may Pakistanis, many Iranians and Turks, it's only some few Arabs who don't like me. People that didn't like me anymore now like me, just ask @xenon54 

If you want to get on good terms lets start here. Pan Arab pact? 



al-Hasani said:


> Really? In any case calling him a gay for that reason is not wise.
> 
> You better plan the trip I am talking about as well!



Maybe just Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Relax...the gay thing is a joke between all of us...
> 
> On a serious note I have tried to win him on multiple occasions. He's just pro israel for some odd reason. I've already won Frogman, some Indians, may Pakistanis, many Iranians and Turks, it's only some few Arabs who don't like me. People that didn't like me anymore now like me, just ask @xenon54
> 
> If you want to get on good terms lets start here. Pan Arab pact?


i have to ask you one thing would you call someone a good man if he dissagree with you this doesnt mean he hate you 
i used to be like you but time teach people take it easy a bit we are in this site to discuss and know more i learned to watch and learn even from someone who is hostile to me to respect my rival in order to think in a good way to find the things that we agree on to let everyone say what he want perventing something by force is faliure you fight ideas with ideas 
about the pact i think you are a good man even if you sometimes get over excited but i dont really beleive in arab nationalism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> Relax...the gay thing is a joke between all of us...
> 
> On a serious note I have tried to win him on multiple occasions. He's just pro israel for some odd reason. I've already won Frogman, some Indians, may Pakistanis, many Iranians and Turks, it's only some few Arabs who don't like me. People that didn't like me anymore now like me, just ask @xenon54
> 
> If you want to get on good terms lets start here. Pan Arab pact?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just Morocco.




You see my briend, you Balestinians are the cousins of the yahoodies. That is why many beoble don't like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i have to ask you one thing would you call someone a good man if he dissagree with you this doesnt mean he hate you
> i used to be like you but time teach people take it easy a bit we are in this site to discuss and know more i learned to watch and learn even from someone who is hostile to me to respect my rival in order to think in a good way to find the things that we agree on to let everyone say what he want perventing something by force is faliure you fight ideas with ideas
> about the pact i think you are a good man even if you sometimes get over excited but i dont really beleive in arab nationalism



Neither do I, I just think we Arabs should support each other on this forum. So I will support your nations and defend them and you guys stand with Gaza, Hamas and all of Palestine against the Israeli occupation. I know you guys are good people but we enough crap to deal with we should be supporting each other from now on, what do you say?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Welcome back homeboy. Good to see ya back again.

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> You are now going to lecture the people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the prophets before him and the people who gave you fire-worshippers Islam about what is an Islamic society and what is not? A follower of his fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their fire-worshipping. What a joke.  Noboby will ever teach us Islam. It has always been and will always be the other way around.
> 
> That report has already been proven to be a hoax.
> 
> Now it is time for you to get back to your cave as the farsi and kurdish majoosi حيوان that you are. We don't want you people around here.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon


WCB , you abu-sofian left over  
kalb , you call me a heyvan ? go suck on abu-sofian and your weird lizard stuff that you eat everyday.

this is the islam of abu-sofian and his breed , may he rest in hell among his followers :






go worship your yazid and his monkey player scum daddy moaviyah


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> You are now going to lecture the people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the prophets before him and the people who gave you fire-worshippers Islam about what is an Islamic society and what is not? A follower of his fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their fire-worshipping. What a joke.  Noboby will ever teach us Islam. It has always been and will always be the other way around.
> 
> That report has already been proven to be a hoax.
> 
> Now it is time for you to get back to your cave as the farsi and kurdish majoosi حيوان that you are. We don't want you people around here.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon


I remember the arab hypocrites attacking iran and shia because some iranian burned the holy Quran and even when iranian athiests burned the Quran Sunnis attacked and insulted the shia 
and because tearing the Quran and used for apple boxes 
Last year saudi workers found a lot of Qurans in sanitary sewer and now Saudis tearing the Quran so we can attack and insult Saudi Arabia and its government because of these atheists


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> WCB , you abu-sofian left over
> kalb , you call me a heyvan ? go suck on abu-sofian and your weird lizard stuff that you eat everyday.
> 
> this is the islam of abu-sofian and his breed , may he rest in hell among his followers :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go worship your yazid and his monkey player scum daddy moaviyah


Execution by the sword have nothing to do with abu sofyian or yazid or muayyiah it's the Quran say that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Execution by the sword have nothing to do with abu sofyian or yazid or muayyiah it's the Quran say that


whats up with AQ flag as your avatar ? 

so quran says execute your innocent men and women with sword ?


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> whats up with AQ flag as your avatar ?
> 
> so quran says execute your innocent men and women with sword ?


It's prophet muhammad(pbuh)flag not al Qaida 
my point is not if they are innocent or not but the execution by the sword is against the people who did bad crimes and its not against islam 
Al saud don't kill the corrupts in their governmant only they kill the weak people 
thier police arrest only the citizens who drink but the police don't dare to arrest anyone who belongs to the royal family their law against Saudis but al saud are above the law

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

al-Hasani said:


> He has made detailed descriptions of most Saudi Arabian users on PDF it seems. I saw that he called me an Hashemite agent and a shrouded user that has insight information and who is based in the evil West. While he himself lives in the UK.
> 
> Hillarious.
> 
> The other Bangladeshi troll, IAmBengali or what his name is, has a little obsession as well. One could not have made it up.


im serious dear


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Relax...the gay thing is a joke between all of us...
> On a serious note I have tried to win him on multiple occasions. He's just pro israel for some odd reason. I've already won Frogman, some Indians, may Pakistanis, many Iranians and Turks, it's only some few Arabs who don't like me. People that didn't like me anymore now like me, just ask @xenon54
> If you want to get on good terms lets start here. Pan Arab pact?


I never hated you mate, its just that your a my way or the highway type of person who only accepts his own opinion and sometimes you get agressive if people diagree with you, thats sometimes annoying but not reason enough to hate you.

You are young i think you will cool down if you get older, you will learn that not everybody can agree with you, and you will learn from different opinnions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@haman10

Once again are you really going to lecture the people of Prophet Muhammad (saws) and all the prophets before him and the people who gave you fire-worshippers Islam about what is an Islamic society and what is not? A follower of his fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their fire-worshipping. What a joke.  Nobody will ever teach us Islam. It has always been and will always be the other way around.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

That report has already been proven to be a hoax.

It's mostly immigrants who do that. There have been a few cases of Indians and other non-Muslim migrants who have been caught damaging the Qur'an. Besides even if we presume that 2-3 atheist Saudi Arabians have done this as this report claims then that's still 0,001% of the entire population.

What has any government to do with migrants or 2-3 locals damaging the Qur'an in their homes? Not everything can or should be controlled. What people do within their own walls back home is usually something that outsiders have no clue about.

I don't know where you live but if you started doing some small illegal activities back home it would be difficult for me or others to do anything about it unless you were stupid enough to get caught.

Also yes, there are atheists in Saudi Arabia but there are probably many more atheists in Iran but at the end of the day that is their own business.

Husayn ibn Ali (ra) was from our lands and from our people and we revere him. The nonsense you have written is just laughable but expected.



Jf Thunder said:


> im serious dear



Well. I heard that before a few times here on PDF.


----------



## al-Hasani

Light pollution:


----------



## xenon54 out

WTF? 






They look like Egyptians right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Gabriel92 

I'm SERIOUSLY concerned about the terror threats the French people are facing by those French who returned from Syria. We work with France to halt these kind of terror attacks. 

I was glad to find out that a terror attack was foiled in Southern France a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> I'm SERIOUSLY concerned about the terror threats the French people are facing by those French who returned from Syria. We work with France to halt these kind of terror attacks.
> 
> I was glad to find out that a terror attack was foiled in Southern France a few days ago.




Terrorist Previously Caught by Greek Police, Found in France | Greek Reporter Europe
I was glad too 
Thank you for your support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Every decent human being should support protecting Civilians. 

The thing is that Al-Qaida and their allies aren't really picky when it comes to targeting people i.e. they won't bother about hitting women and children. 

The only false pretext they can propagate, which I have been hearing for quite sometime, is France's involvement in Mali. However, It isn't worth mentioning that France didn't do any harm to Mali, nor did the French annex their land, or rob off their national resources. 

They just want to pull of extremists, as Mali is known to be a mine for uranium, and if such thing falls into the hand of extremists, they surely will use it or sell it to rouge nations like North Korea, or Burma, or Iran. Something no one can tolerate. 



Gabriel92 said:


> Terrorist Previously Caught by Greek Police, Found in France | Greek Reporter Europe
> I was glad too
> Thank you for your support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like Egyptians right?



What did I just watch?

I am happy that none of my parents are watching any soap operas from what i know about.

My maternal grandmother on the other hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> What did I just watch?
> 
> I am happy that none of my parents are watching any soap operas from what i know about.
> 
> My maternal grandmother on the other hand.


I hate it too but i have to admit it is a big help for our soft power. 
I read once that one soap operas final episode was watched by over 80 million people in ME on one evening, thats crazy. 
Hell even Israel is airing our soaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> I hate it too but i have to admit it is a big help for our soft power.
> I read once that one soap operas final episode was watched by over 80 million people in ME on one evening, thats crazy.
> Hell even Israel is airing our soaps.



I don't hate soap operas I just don't watch it. My mother sometimes watches serials but most of them are English/European serials. Especially French ones.

My sisters are watching most of those ME serials especially my younger sister. She probably watches the Turkish ones too but I have no idea, LOL.





But let them watch it if they like it. I hated when they used to complain about me and my brothers watching football or sport. So I don't criticize their habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> about me and my brothers watching football or sport


Ya Allah, Ya allah. Goal Goal Goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal. Subhanallah Ya allah. Wallahi al haris himar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> Ya Allah, Ya allah. Goal Goal Goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal. Subhanallah Ya allah. Wallahi al haris himar.


Azizi, take it easy, take it easy. 

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Arab sport commentators are absolutely crazy. Sometimes they act like idiots.











Tennis commentators with certain Arab commentators is also something to behold. They don't hide that they are not neutral LOL.

Of course most of it is fake but often it is the case, LOL. So this is just the extreme example (not real).






Regular Arab football game. 

arabic football funny - YouTube

At least you as Turks and fellow ME people can understand the temper sometimes. For many others they cannot believe it.

The commentators are so boring in Europe outside of Spain/Portugal. They rarely raise their voice.

Football and sport is so much better with passionate commentators.
The most crazy commentators I have seen have been from Latin America together with the Arab ones.

Spanish are the best in Europe. Google the goal Zidane scored in 2002. Will see if I can find it.

Here it was:

Zidane-Goal in Eurocup final Real Madrid-Bayer Leverkusen - YouTube


This beats everything that I have seen so Spain wins this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

Do you know Hamas-Iran military ties are completely zero now?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Do you know Hamas-Iran military ties are completely zero now?



Why? :/

I thought Iran and Hamas normalized their relations?


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Why? :/
> 
> I thought Iran and Hamas normalized their relations?



You have most Hamas representatives in Gaza who wanted to not say a thing about Syria and thankfully Meshaal idiot and few other members ruined it for Gaza as they thought everything was getting better for them. The military leaders were pissed off about that and ever since then they have cut military ties, they recently have financial ties only. Islamic Jihad has military ties with Iran but even for them it's very hard to acquire arms. Hamas military wing is actually in a weak state, they're trying to get their own funding and trying to develop new systems but they don't have the money for it. They are not prepared to defend Gaza anytime soon and their arsenal is not powerful anymore. So they're trying hard to do their own work and costs them lives from premature explosions. I would of rather had them have upgraded military ties since Jabari had good ties with Iran and Syria, however its been over for a few years now and honestly it seems they can't come up with good ideas to get weapons through.

@ResurgentIran 

You know what..nvm..some people there make up lies since they hate Iran, what some sick people...I will try getting more info, people say they still have military ties yet some of them lie about it its annoying as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> You have most Hamas representatives in Gaza who wanted to not say a thing about Syria and thankfully Meshaal idiot and few other members ruined it for Gaza as they thought everything was getting better for them. The military leaders were pissed off about that and ever since then they have cut military ties, they recently have financial ties only. Islamic Jihad has military ties with Iran but even for them it's very hard to acquire arms. Hamas military wing is actually in a weak state, they're trying to get their own funding and trying to develop new systems but they don't have the money for it. They are not prepared to defend Gaza anytime soon and their arsenal is not powerful anymore. So they're trying hard to do their own work and costs them lives from premature explosions. I would of rather had them have upgraded military ties since Jabari had good ties with Iran and Syria, however its been over for a few years now and honestly it seems they can't come up with good ideas to get weapons through.
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> You know what..nvm..some people there make up lies since they hate Iran, what some sick people...I will try getting more info, people say they still have military ties yet some of them lie about it its annoying as hell.



I think it was unfortunate that Syria crisis served as mechanism for bad relations between Iran and Hamas. Some tension is expected and political disagreements are usual
But they ought to not stand in the way for cooperation. I hope both parties (Iran and Hamas) overcome these differences or at least manage them and not let them be a barrier to their relations.

I think Hamas has enough to deter an Israeli invasion or large scale attack. Although you probably know more than me.
But the issue is to replenish the stocks.
Even if there is technology transfer and Hamas produce them locally the issue is how to get raw material when Gaza under such siege? 
Its a little bit beyond Iran's control.
The problem has been the closing of the tunnels. Sisi is coming down hard on the Sinai operations and smuggle network. Even Mubarak was not this strict. :/

I wish Iran step up their delivery of weapons, tries harder somehow. I dont know, its an extremely difficult situation for Gazans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan




----------



## Falcon29

@Yzd Khalifa 

What are your views on the I/P conflict? This is a serious question I've always been curious and won't insult you for it. You can keep it short if you'd like.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> What are your views on the I/P conflict? This is a serious question I've always been curious and won't insult you for it. You can keep it short if you'd like.


انا رح اربيك


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> انا رح اربيك



تعال انشوف بل طبيعي مين حيرابي مين ي خاويف

@Yzd Khalifa 

Here's your civilized Arab here threatening me , are you going to call him out on being 'civilized' too? 

Of course not you muslim hating hypocrite.


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> انا رح اربيك

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

Hazzy997 said:


> What are your views on the I/P conflict? This is a serious question I've always been curious and won't insult you for it. You can keep it short if you'd like.



Not everything evolves around Palestine & destroying Israel, all ur posts are about it, you should quit attacking everyone over it, take advice from the Safavid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> انسان حقير جدا جدا



ليش حقير، عشانك بتغلط كل ما أجيب سيرة اسرايل يعني يقطع شركو ي عرب لو بتخافو الله بتتعملوش بل طريقة تبعوك هاذي


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> يا لقيط يا ابن اللقيطة لولا ما انت ابن قحبة ما حدا اجا فيك ولا بفلسطيز. لكن انت بوقاحة امك الزانية جلبت لحالك المشاكل. والله انكم اقذر واحط المخلوقات



برافو عليك بكسب اجر منك عرفت تغلط خوفتني ي زالمه ، أتعلم تحترم نفسك لازم كل انسان ان يكون مثلك عبيد الجيوش وحكام تعبك عشان اتحبهم الله اكبر

صحيح، صليت الفجر؟


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> انت يا حيوان متى بدك تفهم تفرق بين الارهاب والاسلام؟
> انا الحمد لله عايش بكرامة وامان في بلدي مش مثلك يا مشرد



انت بتعرف الاسلام اكثر ي تبع الرقاصين ولزنا ولسكر وتعين حياة الدنيا بتصلوش ركعتين صلاة وبدك تتكلم عن الاسلام ، برافو عليك، خففت السلام عندك عيش حياة مثل كل العلام بدون عباد الله ولا عقضية اسلامية اسكت ي رجل اتقي الله انت من الاردن ما اتربيت فل دين

المجاهدين لسنو ارهاب، فش حاجة اسمها مدني اسرايلية، هدول محتلين اراضينا ولسلام هوا يدعي للجهاد في دفاع عن انفسونا، مافي غلاط فيها، انت أحسن ما شاء الله عنك رجل بعبدو الله ليل وانهار يحفظون عا سنة الرسول هم ارهاب، لا، هما شهداء في سبيل الله بفضل القران الكريم أكيدأكيد


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> اخرس. الاسرائيليين اصحاب الارض وانتم مشردين محتضنين للارهاب



برافو عليك مبسوط عا حالك أتكلم كل ما بدك، واحقد عا الله وعا الرسول ، مافي فرق بينك وبين المشركين الحقدو عا حبيبا انت تبع حياة الدنيا وليسات تبع حب الله ملكاش ايمان ولا تقوا. بالله احزن عليك أنك انسان ضايع، مليش وقت ألك شاطر بغلاطك انت ومش شاطر بشرفك

كلامك كلام فاضي خوفتني ونكدت علي برافو عليك


----------



## Falcon29

@doritos 

Kiss his hand right now, Walak ya Kalb ya Haywaan right now kiss his hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Hazzy997 said:


> @doritos
> 
> Kiss his hand right now, Walak ya Kalb ya Haywaan right now kiss his hand.


Why do you live murders some Palestinians act hypocrites they hate Sharon but they love saddam he was worst than Sharon and any Zionist leader


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why do you live murders some Palestinians act hypocrites they hate Sharon but they love saddam he was worst than Sharon and any Zionist leader



Relax it's a joke between me and @doritos from another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Wow, seems like Arabs dont like to chat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Wow, seems like Arabs dont like to chat.


They dont even have time, They are always busy in the M.E section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

xenon54 said:


> Wow, seems like Arabs dont like to chat.


The Sheikhs don't like to talk to us poor people !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> They dont even have time, They are always busy in the M.E section.



That's true, we're raging 24/7 our region is on fire. 

Have some coffee and dates my friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 

Come entertain the non-Arabs here, they're bored and want to learn more about us sheikhs.


----------



## al-Hasani

The great Dr. (famous heart surgeon in KSA) Khalid al-Jubair. We need more men and Muslims like him.


----------



## doritos

al-Hasani said:


> The great Dr. (famous heart surgeon in KSA) Khalid al-Jubair. We need more men and Muslims like him.
> ​



Why is he wearing a military uniform, was it conscription


----------



## al-Hasani

doritos said:


> Why is he wearing a military uniform, was it conscription



He is not part of the military but he addressed the military and wore it out of respect.

He has written over 35 papers about heart diseases and conducted many heart surgeries and he is also a learned man in Islam.

‫الصفحة الرسمية للشيخ الدكتور خالد الجبير | Facebook‬

د٠خالد الجبير (Khalid_Aljubair) on Twitter

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/خالد_الجبير

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Guys im a refugee. We lost our tea house thanks to one idiot. But we deserved it webby was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Guys im a refugee. We lost our tea house thanks to one idiot. But we deserved it webby was right.



Anyone is welcome here with good intentions. We don't use this thread anyway. Only the first 10 days and after that period we stopped coming here for some reason. Now some Arabs are fighting against each other due to some childish comments.

You are free to use this thread for Turkish talk. I do not think that anyone will object. I do not know what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997 wassup bro ??? 

how goes life ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> @Hazzy997 wassup bro ???
> 
> how goes life ???



Everything is good my friend, the weather is getting better for summer activities soon. 

Lately I've been busy teaching @BLACKEAGLE a lesson for disrespecting fallen Palestinian soldiers.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Everything is good my friend, the weather is getting better for summer activities soon.


hmmm so what's planned for summer ???


----------



## Hakan

@ghara ghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

so this is the place you are talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> hmmm so what's planned for summer ???



Grilling, fishing, college, lots of basketball, Ramadan, Eid, it's going to be a great summer.  

HBu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hazzy997 said:


> That's true, we're raging 24/7 our region is on fire.
> 
> Have some coffee and dates my friends



Who the hell eats dates with coffee ?  

And whats the Arabic word for a 'date' - Is it the same as ours 'Khajooor' ?


----------



## Hakan

@Armstrong 

Listen to Webmaster and Follow Orders or You will be Banned


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> Guys im a refugee. *We lost our tea house thanks to one idiot*. But we deserved it webby was right.



Who ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Armstrong said:


> Who the hell eats dates with coffee ?
> 
> And whats the Arabic word for a 'date' - Is it the same as ours 'Khajooor' ?



Tamr 



Kaan said:


> @Armstrong
> 
> Listen to Webmaster and Follow Orders or You will be Banned



What's going on??? Does this site need financial support? Webby should introduce an full member option and ill gladly support it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Grilling, fishing, college, lots of basketball, Ramadan, Eid, it's going to be a great summer.
> 
> HBu?


nothing. just bracing myself for the intense heat. 

btw what do you have against Mahatir ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Hazzy997 said:


> Tamr


can you find a tamr for me  




RAMPAGE said:


> nothing. just bracing myself for the intense heat.


same for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghara ghan said:


> same for me


Really ??? At least you guys don't have power cuts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> nothing. just bracing myself for the intense heat.
> 
> btw what do you have against Mahatir ???



He's a tragedy against humanity.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> He's a tragedy against humanity.


How so ???


----------



## Nomad16

RAMPAGE said:


> Really ??? At least you guys don't have power cuts


who said that we always have power cut in 48 'c weather !


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghara ghan said:


> who said that we always have power cut in 48 'c weather !


Where are you exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> Who the hell eats dates with coffee ?
> 
> And whats the Arabic word for a 'date' - Is it the same as ours 'Khajooor' ?



A bitter taste together with a sweet taste is fitting my friend. People eat dates with tea as well and other drinks.

@ghara ghan

Where do you live in Iran if I may ask? The Turkmen flag is a nice/atypical flag. What is the history behind it? Are those carpets and stars symbolizing the different tribes or what?

Flag of Turkmenistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

RAMPAGE said:


> Where are you exactly




i live in north east of iran in place between desert and mountain forest and the sea in summer we have 48'c with sandstorm in winter however we have a -10 'c weather with snow ! if you have a car you can travel between desert , mountain , forest and the sea in 1 hour ! can you imagine it ?  our province is famous for it's large number of waterfalls i can say it's most unique place in the world 


@al-Hasani well the moon on the flag is the mark of ay dada (moo father / moon god ) he was the father of oghuz khan but wiki says different thing about the stars idk maybe as the wiki says it's about the 5 provinces those 5 carpet marks is our tribal marks as wiki says those are Flowers but as my grand mother says they are evil eyes and they are our pagan Legacy about the greed color i have no idea as far as i remember our color was red maybe they change the red to make differences with Soviet union

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

ghara ghan said:


> i live in north east of iran in place between desert and mountain forest and the sea in summer we have 48'c with sandstorm in winter however we have a -10 'c weather with snow ! if you have a car you can travel between desert , mountain , forest and the sea in 1 hour ! can you imagine it ?  our province is famous for it's large number of waterfalls i can say it's most unique place in the world
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani well the moon on the flag is the mark of ay dada (moo father / moon god ) he was the father of oghuz khan but wiki says different thing about the stars idk maybe as the wiki says it's about the 5 provinces those 5 carpet marks is our tribal marks as wiki says those are Flowers but as my grand mother says they are evil eyes and they are our pagan Legacy about the greed color i have no idea as far as i remember our color was red maybe they change the red to make differences with Soviet union



Sounds a bit like Hijaz where you have sea, mountains, forests/tropical areas and desert although it does not get as cold in the winter. Even volcanos are present. But it only gets freezing in the highest mountains and that not every winter.

Thanks for that expiation mate. Anyway the Turkmen flag is a beautiful flag and the country was always mysterious to me because it was so closed off and sparsely populated and located in a place of the world we rarely hear something about in the news.

Now I am going back to watching the Copa del Rey final between FC Barcelona and Real Madrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghara ghan said:


> i live in north east of iran in place between desert and mountain forest and the sea in summer we have 48'c with sandstorm in winter however we have a -10 'c weather with snow ! if you have a car you can travel between desert , mountain , forest and the sea in 1 hour ! can you imagine it ?  our province is famous for it's large number of waterfalls i can say it's most unique place in the world


You have power cuts in Iran ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

al-Hasani said:


> Sounds a bit like Hijaz where you have sea, mountains, forests/tropical areas and desert although it does not get as cold in the winter. Even volcanos are present. But it only gets freezing in the highest mountains and that not every winter.
> 
> Thanks for that expiation mate. Anyway the Turkmen flag is a beautiful flag and the country was always mysterious to me because it was so closed off and sparsely populated and located in a place of the world we rarely hear something about in the news.
> 
> Now I am going back to watching the Copa del Rey final between FC Barcelona and Real Madrid.


any time bro just know im real madrid's side 



RAMPAGE said:


> You have power cuts in Iran ???


ofc every summer ! we get fuvked up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@atatwolf @xenon54 

Do you guys think we will ever get our tea house back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> @atatwolf @xenon54
> 
> Do you guys think we will ever get our tea house back?


I would say we wait till everything cools down, Webby hates us at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Kaan said:


> @atatwolf @xenon54
> 
> Do you guys think we will ever get our tea house back?


I can't follow what is happening any more. You are the mod. You should decide on that.



xenon54 said:


> I would say we wait till everything cools down, Webby hates us at the moment.


Why did he make Kaan mod if he can't decide to open a thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Why did he make Kaan mod if he can't decide to open a thread?


He can decide but Webby is mad atm so he doesnt wants Turkish chit chat, like i said lets be patient and wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> I can't follow what is happening any more. You are the mod. You should decide on that.
> 
> 
> Why did he make Kaan mod if he can't decide to open a thread?


He locked all of them but then I opened them earlier today. After that el turco pissed him off so webby said dont open any more tea house threads or you will be banned. If you want you can open one.

Look at what webby said:

TURKIC YURT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

There were some discusions whle back and that is why he banned Neptune. But I don't see why he has to punish us all for that. I don't understand but I guess it is not meant to be understood.



Kaan said:


> He locked all of them but then I opened them earlier today. After that el turco pissed him off so webby said dont open any more tea house threads or you will be banned. If you want you can open one.
> 
> Look at what webby said:
> 
> TURKIC YURT


Probably if I open one he will say the same thing. Webmaster doesn't give a lot of information why he does what. So it is better to leave it. I'm to busy at the moment anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> I would say we wait till everything cools down, Webby hates us at the moment.



You Turkish/Saudi Arabian/Jordanian animals deserve it. 

Hamas lives on!


----------



## Hakan

@LegionnairE bolo has been terminated.


----------



## LegionnairE

Kaan said:


> @LegionnairE bolo has been terminated.


good riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

LegionnairE said:


> good riddance


Just keep reporting. I may miss stuff here and there. Also i edited your post in the listen carefully thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Just keep reporting. I may miss stuff here and there. Also i edited your post in the listen carefully thread.



Why'd you do that? 

He was a knowledgable person.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> Why'd you do that?
> 
> He was a knowledgable person.


Who? You should see bolos posts that were deleted a few weeks ago by webby in the uyghur thread.

Also i edited @LegionnairE post for another reason and he knows why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Who? You should see bolos posts that were deleted a few weeks ago by webby in the uyghur thread.
> 
> Also i edited legionaires post for another reason and he knows why.



What were they about? He's Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> What were they about? He's Chinese?


He basically said that turks are dumb as bricks in one post, in another he used inappropriate language, and in another he called uyghurs all lazy worthless people.

Also the chinese have no mercy with us when we are in their section debating this topic.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> He basically said that turks are dumb as bricks in one post, in another he used inappropriate language, and in another he called uyghurs all lazy worthless people.
> 
> Also the chinese have no mercy with us when we are in their section debating this topic.



I don't think he should be banned, those flame wars are very common on PDF and very entertaining. 

I'm not sure why Turks-Chinese don't get along.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't think he should be banned, those flame wars are very common on PDF and very entertaining.
> 
> I'm not sure why Turks-Chinese don't get along.


I only gave him 1 point. He already had 2 so thats why he got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@BLACKEAGLE 

You're lucky I got banned from your thread, otherwise life would continue being hell for you.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> You're lucky I got banned from your thread, otherwise life would continue being hell for you.


Here where I am brave man:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Here where I am brave man:



So you lied about living in a hotel, now show us your face. I'm coming myself habibi on June 7 inshallah. Prepare me tea. 

Don't put your address here, I want you to stay safe, I'll call when I coming حمار


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> So you lied about living in a hotel, now show us your face. I'm coming myself habibi on June 7 inshallah. Prepare me tea.


It's a hotel sweaty. Now where is the phone number coward. You told me you are going to come tomorrow and now it's in June  stateless coward

ما ترد يا ابن الزانية؟


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's a hotel sweaty. Now where is the phone number coward. You told me you are going to come tomorrow and now it's in June  stateless coward
> 
> ما ترد يا ابن الزانية؟



Stupid BS liar, the other thread said you there's no such hotel in your area. What a coward fat wimp, look at your walls they have no paint, you live in a condo your cheap *** can't afford living in a hotel. 

Show us your face as I've shown mine, so we can see you how handsome you are before we rape you. 

Don't worry I'll try my best sending you gifts tonight to room 203 even though nobody occupies it. 

Bullshitter. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Here where I am brave man:



Oh my God your thumb is the size of a chicken finger, go get off your ugly *** and exercise a little bit.


----------



## doritos

They will close this like the Turkish one because of you 2 ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Stupid BS liar, the other thread said you there's no such hotel in your area. What a coward fat wimp, look at your walls they have no paint, you live in a condo your cheap *** can't afford living in a hotel.
> 
> Show us your face as I've shown mine, so we can see you how handsome you are before we rape you.
> 
> Don't worry I'll try my best sending you gifts tonight to room 203 even though nobody occupies it.
> 
> Bullshitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God your thumb is the size of a chicken finger, go get off your ugly *** and exercise a little bit.


I told you darling it's not the hotel in your picture it's Al-Hamra Hotel شقق الحمرا. I have given you now all the details, why don't you come?

Give me your phone number and stop running stateless coward. Israelis have made you too cowards..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I told you darling it's not the hotel in your picture it's Al-Hamra Hotel شقق الحمرا. I have given you now all the details, why don't you come?
> 
> Give me your phone number and stop running stateless coward. Israelis have made you too cowards..



I just gave you a picture and you said that's not the hotel. Haywaan ibn al Sarmah you make up your addresses, be a man and just show your picture, I don't need your address. 

Yeah, we're so cowardly we're the only Arabs who resist Israel and you Jordanians wouldn't dare fire one bullet. Sarmah you had your phone stolen by a grandpa who kicked your *** and bullied you and you want to call other people cowards.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> I just gave you a picture and you said that's not the hotel. Haywaan ibn al Sarmah you make up your addresses, be a man and just show your picture, I don't need your address.
> 
> Yeah, we're so cowardly we're the only Arabs who resist Israel and you Jordanians wouldn't dare fire one bullet. Sarmah you had your phone stolen by a grandpa who kicked your *** and bullied you and you want to call other people cowards.


now you don't need my address stateless coward. 
طيب بلاش, جيبلي امك خليني انكحها نكاح المسيار. بدي امصمص بزازها وارضعها زبي 
اعطيني رقمك واسم العاهرة


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> now you don't need my address stateless coward.
> طيب بلاش, جيبلي امك خليني انكحها نكاح المسيار. بدي امصمص بزازها وارضعها زبي
> اعطيني رقمك واسم العاهرة



You sick pig I swear by Allah as soon as I get to Saudi Arabia I'm coming to smash your brains out and you won't even know what hit you. It's unfortunate I don't any garbage people from Saudi Arabia or I would have shown you the beginning tonight, if you were in Jordan you'd see what happened to you coward shit talker. Show us your picture so we can see your cursed ugly face and I will come and make sure you learn your lesson haywaan.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> I just gave you a picture and you said that's not the hotel. Haywaan ibn al Sarmah you make up your addresses, be a man and just show your picture, I don't need your address.
> 
> *Yeah, we're so cowardly we're the only Arabs who resist Israel and you Jordanians wouldn't dare fire one bullet. Sarmah you had your phone stolen by a grandpa who kicked your *** and bullied you and you want to call other people cowards*.


The difference between me and you is that I never disrespect people older than me, that not bravery, it could be bravery for stateless people though, I took the phone cash and got him expelled though. While you my friend get your a$$es fvcked up day and night without doing anything:


----------



## Falcon29

@SALMAN AL-FARSI @al-Hasani 

This guy has no dignity, people like this guy we call them masakeen he's a poor mahsood cursed disgusting pig, he has no life and no friends at all people that resort to childish dirty references like this are known to be the number one cowards in the Arab world. I promise both of you you will see me ihzum this pig and I will take pictures on my cell phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> You sick pig I swear by Allah as soon as I get to Saudi Arabia I'm coming to smash your brains out and you won't even know what hit you. It's unfortunate I don't any garbage people from Saudi Arabia or I would have shown you the beginning tonight, if you were in Jordan you'd see what happened to you coward shit talker. Show us your picture so we can see your cursed ugly face and I will come and make sure you learn your lesson haywaan.


Ya ibn alzanya, you said you are going to come tomorrow if I gave you my address. 

طيب خلينا نرجع لموضوعنا الاصلي بما انك خايف تعطيني رقمك. خليني امصمص بزاز امك الغزاوية



Hazzy997 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI @al-Hasani
> 
> This guy has no dignity, people like this guy we call them masakeen he's a poor mahsood cursed disgusting pig, he has no life and no friends at all people that resort to childish dirty references like this are known to be the number one cowards in the Arab world. I promise both of you you will see me ihzum this pig and I will take pictures on my cell phone.


Crying? Oh my poor baby. Why don't you submit to the three conditions so I can set you free? 

Submit or


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> The difference between me and you is that I never disrespect people older than me, that not bravery, it could be bravery for stateless people though, I took the phone cash and got him expelled though. While you my friend get your a$$es fvcked up day and night without doing anything:



Haywan khanzeer you're the one talking about respect? 

You get bullied by your employees yet are Rambo online. What a fucking stupid pig you are, what kind of sadistic sad man of course can't be a man at all and resorts to very dirty references thinking that makes him a man. And now talking about dead people, what a fucking stupid Arab coward. 

You're over 30 years old and not married that just means your family has a very shitty name you're known as the worst scumbags in Jordan people look down upon on your name. I already have several in my mind, tell us your last name coward so people know you belong to a shitty family 40 year old virgin you're not worth it for any family no girl would be with a fat wimp pig like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Haywan khanzeer you're the one talking about respect?
> 
> You get bullied by your employees yet are Rambo online. What a fucking stupid pig you are, what kind of sadistic sad man of course can't be a man at all and resorts to very dirty references thinking that makes him a man. And now talking about dead people, what a fucking stupid Arab coward.
> 
> You're over 30 years old and not married that just means your family has a very shitty name you're known as the worst scumbags in Jordan people look down upon on your name. I already have several in my mind, tell us your last name coward so people know you belong to a shitty family 40 year old virgin you're not worth it for any family no girl would be with a fat wimp pig like you.


I'm 30 years old! Wow  That's really old.. 

انا مش متزوج لاني مستني انكح امك الغزاوية مثل ما اسرائيل نكحتكم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Ya ibn alzanya, you said you are going to come tomorrow if I gave you my address.
> 
> طيب خلينا نرجع لموضوعنا الاصلي بما انك خايف تعطيني رقمك. خليني امصمص بزاز امك الغزاوية
> 
> 
> Crying? Oh my poor baby. Why don't you submit to the three conditions so I can set you free?
> 
> Submit or



Oh you're so cool, bravo, you can't defend at yourself at all and sink lower than an animal, nobody tolerates disgusting pigs like you if people knew who you were they'd massacre the hell out of you, only a matter of time before I come and teach you a lesson, give us your name and picture coward. 

You poor baby think I'm going to sink low like an animal like you. 

It's only because I respect myself I don't sink low like a pig. 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'm 30 years old! Wow  That's really old..
> 
> انا مش متزوج لاني مستني انكح امك الغزاوية مثل ما اسرائيل نكحتكم



احترم نفسك لعنت الله هيك ي مخزي انت ابن العار ولجهل اعطيني اسمك ي حقير افرجيك شو حعمل ملك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Oh you're so cool, bravo, you can't defend at yourself at all and sink lower than an animal, nobody tolerates disgusting pigs like you if people knew who you were they'd massacre the hell out of you, only a matter of time before I come and teach you a lesson, give us your name and picture coward.
> 
> You poor baby think I'm going to sink low like an animal like you.
> 
> It's only because I respect myself I don't sink low like a pig.
> 
> 
> 
> احترم نفسك لعنت الله هيك ي مخزي انت ابن العار ولجهل اعطيني اسمك ي حقير افرجيك شو حعمل ملك


ليش معصب؟ مش انت شجاع وبتقدر تسب؟
بدي ارضع كسها لامك القحبة الغزاوية مثل ما رضعوه الغزاويين من اسرائيل






@Hazzy997
Want to see the big firecrackers which I enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> ليش معصب؟ مش انت شجاع وبتقدر تسب؟
> بدي ارضع كسها لامك القحبة الغزاوية مثل ما رضعوه الغزاويين من اسرائيل



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

What a low life coward, you're less than a pig, thinking it's funny that a person has family massacred. And your pathetic immoral references in Arabic, it's only because I have more honor and decency than you I choose to respect myself. Every Arabs knows how pathetic those references are, I could easily respond and be a pervert and pig like you, that's the easy out for cowards. What a pathetic creature, it's because I fear God I don't sink low like an animal like you do. 

I swore to Allah I will teach a lesson and you will see within a few months I will teach you a lesson and video tape you on my camera and post it on PDF and I promise all the members here this will happen. @ResurgentIran @haman10 @rmi5 @al-Hasani @Informant make sure you remember I will humiliate this coward in front of all the members here and he will begging that I leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> What a low life coward, you're less than a pig, thinking it's funny that a person has family massacred. And your pathetic immoral references in Arabic, it's only because I have more honor and decency than you I choose to respect myself. Every Arabs knows how pathetic those references are, I could easily respond and be a pervert and pig like you, that's the easy out for cowards. What a pathetic creature, it's because I fear God I don't sink low like an animal like you do.
> 
> I swore to Allah I will teach a lesson and you will see within a few months I will teach you a lesson and video tape you on my camera and post it on PDF and I promise all the members here this will happen. @ResurgentIran @haman10 @rmi5 @al-Hasani @Informant make sure you remember I will humiliate this coward in front of all the members here and he will begging that I leave him alone.


Okay my friend Hazzy, I tell you I pay for your tickets, and you come just for one or two days. Give me your phone number and we will sort it out 

Here is another video, my favorite:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

You coward when I swear by God that means it's something destined to happen and I swear on my life I will come to you and teach such a disgusting pig a lesson and I will film it. Stay in Riyadh for the summer and see what I will do it you. 

Now I need to go with my friends because I have a life unlike you lowlife coward who has no friends or anything else of that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> You coward when I swear by God that means it's something destined to happen and I swear on my life I will come to you and teach such a disgusting pig a lesson and I will film it. Stay in Riyadh for the summer and see what I will do it you.
> 
> Now I need to go with my friends because I have a life unlike you lowlife coward who has no friends or anything else of that matter.


Why so afraid to come now for just two days since the tickets are on me  Go run now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> القحبة


man , dont call yourself that 

اذهب وتفريغ نفسك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I have the next two days off. So, I was going to teach him a very good lesson but it already happened. I don't want to brag about it, but nobody has ever picked on me and go away with it without dear punishment. I sometimes hate myself for that. So, I hope you @Hazzy997 never use that vulgar language with me again. It would be better we don't talk to eachother. Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Congrats to @BLACKEAGLE and @Hazzy997 . You just have the world record in arguing on PDF and maybe even the whole internet. I have not read this debate at all so please do not involve me.

But here is my gift.





Now make peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> that vulgar language with me again


we dont know , what we know and see is that you called every gazan a whore in your post .

maybe dear hazzy didnt want to translate that cause he is a proud muslim , but indeed i found it so disgusting that i couldnt keep calm .

you're a disgrace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Okay my friend Hazzy, I tell you I pay for your tickets, and you come just for one or two days. Give me your phone number and we will sort it out
> 
> Here is another video, my favorite:



I like these ones:









Ashdod under rockets attack. November 18. - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> ou just have the world record in arguing on PDF and maybe even the whole internet. I have not read this debate at all so please do not involve me.


nah , actually that goes to me and you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

haman10 said:


> we dont know , what we know and see is that you called every gazan a whore in your post .
> 
> maybe dear hazzy didnt want to translate that cause he is a proud muslim , but indeed i found it so disgusting that i couldnt keep calm .
> you're a disgrace



You too  You get to know the root of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> nah , actually that goes to me and you



Nah, we only argue a few times every 2-3 weeks. We do a good job avoiding each other unless you venture to this section to troll KSA.

Ok, let's make peace. I also met a nice Kurdish girl recently. @doritos wants to marry a Kurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> I like these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashdod under rockets attack. November 18. - YouTube


Really, good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

al-Hasani said:


> Nah, we only argue a few times every 2-3 weeks. We do a good job avoiding each other unless you venture to this section to troll KSA.
> 
> Ok, let's make peace. I also met a nice Kurdish girl recently. @doritos wants to marry a Kurd.



no Kurds are annoying, I avoid any political talk with them if I wish to keep them as friends

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You too  You get to know the root of the problem.


dont say iran cause i'll laugh my A$$ off here 




al-Hasani said:


> Ok, let's make peace


seriously , i very much need that  cause my studies are piling up and i've to study super hard ...

peace my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

doritos said:


> no Kurds are annoying, I avoid any political talk with them if I wish to keep them as friends



They are very good as friends indeed and good people but when I mention politics or Iraq they get angry.

They make great kebabs as well. Here in Copenhagen there is a famous Kurdish restaurant. The owner is really friendly. His son unfortunately suffered from a car attack and is now paralyzed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have the next two days off. So, I was going to teach him a very good lesson but it already happened. I don't want to brag about it, but nobody has ever picked on me and go away with it without dear punishment. I sometimes hate myself for that. So, I hope you @Hazzy997 never use that vulgar language with me again. It would be better we don't talk to eachother. Peace



Eat shit haywaan, you didn't teach anybody a lesson, you're a pig and think everybody is like and will sink so low, I already told you I swear by God I will come to you person and teach you a real lesson. You still lose on every level of any debate, pigs like you have to sink so low to try to make a looks and you're not dragging me to your level.

Keep dreaming about imaginary 'lessons', you're a pig that picks fights and than sinks so low when somebody hands your *** to you. You opened the gates of hell on yourself I promised my God I will punish you in person and film it and post on PDF by the end of this year. Don't think you're a hotshot for behaving like dirty Arab pig, no wonder you have no friends and your employees bully, that man did the right thing, he taught a like you how to behave and I swear I will do way worse I won't have mercy on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@Sinan @ghara ghan @xenon54 the chinese banned atatwolf.


----------



## doritos

hazzy, train like him before you meet blackeagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> @Sinan @ghara ghan @xenon54 the chinese banned atatwolf.


wtf


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Eat shit haywaan, you didn't teach anybody a lesson, you're a pig and think everybody is like and will sink so low, I already told you I swear by God I will come to you person and teach you a real lesson. You still lose on every level of any debate, pigs like you have to sink so low to try to make a looks and you're not dragging me to your level.
> 
> Keep dreaming about imaginary 'lessons', you're a pig that picks fights and than sinks so low when somebody hands your *** to you. You opened the gates of hell on yourself I promised my God I will punish you in person and film it and post on PDF by the end of this year. Don't think you're a hotshot for behaving like dirty Arab pig, no wonder you have no friends and your employees bully, that man did the right thing, he taught a like you how to behave and I swear I will do way worse I won't have mercy on you.


Well. I consider that the rage that follows the lesson. I will ignore you for a while but don't test me again. Regarding the punishment I'm going to get, what about we leave it to June?  Although I told you, I'm free anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> the chinese banned atatwolf.


TBH , he is a troll 

anyway , you guys are welcome in our chill thread . get your a$$es back in there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

doritos said:


> hazzy, train like him before you meet blackeagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Well. I consider that the rage that follows the lesson. I will ignore you for a while but don't test me again. Regarding the punishment I'm going to get, what about we leave it to June?  Although I told, I'm free anytime.



Eat shit haywaan, you will learn a lesson for behaving like a pig, you can be proud about yourself all you want for disrespecting yourself and sinking lower than a pig, it's only because some people aren't animals like you that they refrain from responding in the same way. Whether you get or banned or not I will still come over there and I swear to God سيهزمهك و اطعميك قتلة 

Only because I'm a Muslim and have decency in me I'm not responding in a miserable cowardly shameful manner, you're a pig and I'm a man I will settle it with you like a man instead of being a pig coward like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 @BLACKEAGLE you have been discussing for 3-4 hours in two threads. You have made over 100 posts. I mean come on. I don't remember you having a problem before.

None of my business but it is getting pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Hazzy997 said:


> Eat shit haywaan, you will learn a lesson for behaving like a pig, you can be proud about yourself all you want for disrespecting yourself and sinking lower than a pig, it's only because some people aren't animals like you that they refrain from responding in the same way. Whether you get or banned or not I will still come over there and I swear to God سيهزمهك و اطعميك قتلة
> 
> Only because I'm a Muslim and have decency in me I'm not responding in a miserable cowardly shameful manner, you're a pig and I'm a man I will settle it with you like a man instead of being a pig coward like you.


Okay brave man. You have a weekend right? Why don't you come for two days, and again I promise, the tickets are on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hazzy you need to grow the **** up. Your Iranian cheerleaders wont do shit in real life. 

So sad it's not even funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

@Kaan which one of them banned @atatwolf ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 @BLACKEAGLE I just took a look at some of your comments. None of you have any moral high grounds. It is disappointing to see such behavior. I mean there is a difference between trolling and what you guys engaged in for over 100 posts for 3-4 hours in a row on 2 different threads. You should really make peace and stop this childish nonsense. Nobody of you are ever going to met in real life anyway. Hazzy997 is not going to travel to Riyadh just to met Blackeagle and Blackeagle is not going to travel to Michigan just to meet Hazzy997.

Come on. This is tragicomical. No Muslim nor Arab should behave like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hakan

ghara ghan said:


> @Kaan which one of them banned @atatwolf ?


Their int'l mod banned him hu songshan.


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> @Sinan @ghara ghan @xenon54 the chinese banned atatwolf.



So ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> So ?


now we have 2 guys gone. neptune and atatwolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> now we have 2 guys gone. neptune and atatwolf.



But not permanently or what? Neptune was a good user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> now we have 2 guys gone. neptune and atatwolf.



Neptune's ban is a shame.. he didn't deserved.

Atatwolf constantly gets banned, so no surprise. He will be here 1 or 2 weeks later and continue his cycle. Do you remember that i told him to slown down a couple of days ago ?

This is his routine and we can't do anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> But not permanently or what? Neptune was a good user.


I think its just temporary. He will probably be gone for a while because he has 3 warning points and they last 40 days each in general if I remember correctly.



Sinan said:


> Neptune's ban is a shame.. he didn't deserved.
> 
> Atatwolf constantly gets banned, so no surprise. He will be here 1 or 2 weeks later and continue his cycle. Do you remember that i told him to slown down a couple of days ago ?
> 
> This is his routine and we can't do anything about it.


even neptune you told him to chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> I think its just temporary. He will probably be gone for a while because he has 3 warning points and they last 40 days each in general.
> 
> 
> even neptune you told him to chill.



LOL since I have been banned a couple of times I can share some "inside" information. Well usually it is only a 1 week or 2 week ban. Depends on how many infraction points you got.
In any case they will probably get back soon but @atatwolf should avoid some of his posts against nearly all ethnic groups. It always ends bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> LOL since I have been banned a couple of times I can share some "inside" information. Well usually it is only a 1 week or 2 week ban. Depends on how many infraction points you got.
> In any case they will probably get back soon but @atatwolf should avoid some of his posts against nearly all ethnic groups. It always ends bad.


They probably did a custom warning where they can set how many days it lasts. The pre made warnings last either 40 days or 1 month. So it would take 40 days for that warning point to disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Hazzy997 @BLACKEAGLE

Congratulations, you guys broke all records today. 

Enjoy your ban, I hope it helps you grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997 @BLACKEAGLE you have been discussing for 3-4 hours in two threads. You have made over 100 posts. I mean come on. I don't remember you having a problem before.
> 
> None of my business but it is getting pathetic.


7abibi, do you know what has happened here?!!!
both @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE are banned. 



ghara ghan said:


> @Kaan which one of them banned @atatwolf ?


our wolf is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> 7abibi, do you know what has happened here?!!!
> both @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE are banned.



Well they wrote 200 posts in two different threads - one of them this one. The other the Jordanian military thread but their posts there have been deleted. They literary discussed non-stop in 4-5 hours and exchanged all kind of nasty insults from mother's to family, to what not. Planned meeting each other and some death threats. Really childish. They both got banned 1 hour ago or so.

Not sure why they suddenly became enemies. Disagreements on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict I believe. Not sure since I have not followed their discussion. Nobody has I believe otherwise they would have lost all their hair.

I am disappointed by them. Especially @BLACKEAGLE who always was a very calm guy and a member here for 7 years. I have never seen him banned before. He always get calm. I know that he has/had some issues with Iranian users due to Syria and the conflict there and rivalry in the ME but he is good guy. Same with @Hazzy997 although he is still a child and a hothead as am I sometimes here, LOL.

Anyway we should give them time to explain themselves when they comeback.

In any case I have never seen something similar on PDF and that says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Well they wrote 200 posts in two different threads - one of them this one. The other the Jordanian military thread but their posts there have been deleted. They literary discussed non-stop in 4-5 hours and exchanged all kind of nasty insults from mother's to family, to what not. Planned meeting each other and some death threats. Really childish. They both got banned 1 hour ago or so.
> 
> Not sure why they suddenly became enemies. Disagreements on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict I believe. Not sure since I have not followed their discussion. Nobody has I believe otherwise they would have lost all their hair.
> 
> I am disappointed by them. Especially @BLACKEAGLE who always was a very calm guy and a member here for 7 years. I have never seen him banned before. He always get calm. I know that he has/had some issues with Iranian users due to Syria and the conflict there and rivalry in the ME but he is good guy. Same with @Hazzy997 although he is still a child and a hothead as am I sometimes here, LOL.
> 
> Anyway we should give them time to explain themselves when they comeback.


They will be back on the 27th. 



rmi5 said:


> 7abibi


lol whats with the 7?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> They will be back on the 27th.
> 
> 
> lol whats with the 7?



Arabic chit chat langauge I believe. 7 = h etc. LOL. Arabic Latin is really something. I dislike it but what can you do? I sometimes use it as well without thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Well they wrote 200 posts in two different threads - one of them this one. The other the Jordanian military thread but their posts there have been deleted. They literary discussed non-stop in 4-5 hours and exchanged all kind of nasty insults from mother's to family, to what not. Planned meeting each other and some death threats. Really childish. They both got banned 1 hour ago or so.
> 
> Not sure why they suddenly became enemies. Disagreements on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict I believe. Not sure since I have not followed their discussion. Nobody has I believe otherwise they would have lost all their hair.
> 
> I am disappointed by them. Especially @BLACKEAGLE who always was a very calm guy and a member here for 7 years. I have never seen him banned before. He always get calm. I know that he has/had some issues with Iranian users due to Syria and the conflict there and rivalry in the ME but he is good guy. Same with @Hazzy997 although he is still a child and a hothead as am I sometimes here, LOL.
> 
> Anyway we should give them time to explain themselves when they comeback.


Both guys are good members. Hazzy is sometimes childish but, overall, he is a good member as well.
Too many good members are banned these days. Probably, we need to make the atmosphere more calm in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> In any case I have never seen something similar on PDF and that says a lot.


Yup i'm older than you on PDF and believe me i have seen some drama here but nothing like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> Both guys are good members. Hazzy is sometimes childish but, overall, he is a good member as well.
> Too many good members are banned these days. Probably, we need to make the atmosphere more calm in PDF.


They are both interesting characters.



RAMPAGE said:


> Yup i'm older than you on PDF and believe me i have seen some drama here but nothing like this.


Hey. Im the oldest one here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> They will be back on the 27th.
> 
> 
> lol whats with the 7?


It is h sound as Al-hassani mentioned. When Atatwolf and Neptune would come back? I think El-Turco is also banned, but I think no one would miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> Hey. Im the oldest one here.


Why's @Neptune banned ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> It is h sound as Al-hassani mentioned. When Atatwolf and Neptune would come back? I think El-Turco is also banned, but I think no one would miss him.


Neptune will be back on the 25th. 

I banned el-turco. 



RAMPAGE said:


> Why's @Neptune banned ???


long story.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

RAMPAGE said:


> Why's @Neptune banned ???


I think Webby has swear that would ban anyone who ask this question.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@ELTurco might be a religious person and a Turkish nationalist but he is a good member I believe. I never had problems with him. He seems like a good guy. Not sure what he wrote in Turkish.

@Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Kaan said:


> I banned el-turco.



Thanks. ElTurco is my archenemy. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RAMPAGE said:


> Yup i'm older than you on PDF and believe me i have seen some drama here but nothing like this.



Yes, it was "amazing". A 10 day ban is nothing given all the rules violations. I mean every single of their posts had an insult.



ResurgentIran said:


> Thanks. ElTurco is my archenemy. lol



LOL. @ELTurco is a good guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @ELTurco might be a religious person and a Turkish nationalist but he is a good member I believe. I never had problems with him. He seems like a good guy. Not sure what he wrote in Turkish.
> 
> @Kaan


he didn't listen to webby and he was using bad language. I let him slide a few times but he took it to far. 

so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

rmi5 said:


> I think Webby has swear that would ban anyone who ask this question.


LOL today he gave me an infraction for an off-topic post on a thread which had already gone down the drain. I told the guy that he can ban me if he wants cuz i'm not exactly the obeying kind. 

I hope he bans me. never been banned

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

RAMPAGE said:


> LOL today he gave me an infraction for an off-topic post on a thread which had already gone down the drain. I told the guy that he can ban me if he wants cuz i'm not exactly the obeying kind.
> 
> I hope he bans me. never been banned


come to the turkish section and break a few rules. I can see to it that you get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> come to the turkish section and break a few rules. I can see to it that you get banned.



@Kaan I have an exam on the 19th May. I would like you to ban me for 3 weeks 3 weeks before that exam if that can be arranged, LOL.

The there moderators would not ban me when I asked.

@ResurgentIran might be interested as well with such an arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> come to the turkish section and break a few rules. I can see to it that you get banned.


I have a feeling that you wouldn't be a mod for long. 

Anyways what rule should i break ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @Kaan I have an exam on the 19th May. I would like you to ban me for 3 weeks 3 weeks before that exam if that can be arranged, LOL.
> 
> The there moderators would not ban me when I asked.
> 
> @ResurgentIran might be interested.


Just come by and tell me how long you need to be away from PDF and it can be arranged. 



RAMPAGE said:


> I have a feeling that you wouldn't be a mod for long.
> 
> Anyways what rule should i break ???


Off topic. We could be talking about something serious and then you just talk about soccer or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. @ELTurco is a good guy.



We had a heated exchange. He called me a c.unt. Then I called him a f.aggot.
Then he called me Irani homo.

Lets just say things escalated from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> We had a heated exchange. He called me a c.unt. Then I called him a f.aggot.
> Then he called me Irani homo.
> 
> Lets just say things escalated from there.



LOL.

@Kaan thanks mate. You need to stay as an moderator. I will defend your position. So are you a Fenerbache or Galatasaray fan or maybe an Besiktas fan?

Because then I might insult your favorite team. We can arrange it without people being suspicious.

@ResurgentIran guess how many pages I have read since we last discussed exams 9 days ago despite preaching to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

*Kaan PDF Rehab Services*

Need a Ban? Gives us a call.



al-Hasani said:


> Besiktas fan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Guys please enjoy this song






this song is one the most famous iranian rap songs that is produced in 2006

تابستون کوتاهه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> *Kaan PDF Rehab Services*
> 
> Need a Ban? Gives us a call.



I am seriously a PDF addict. How pathetic, LOL.





Thank God that nobody outside myself know about this little addiction. People and friends believe that I am just sitting on Facebook or keeping track of my studies or writing with family and friends from abroad.

They should just know.

I will sue @WebMaster one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @Kaan I have an exam on the 19th May. I would like you to ban me for 3 weeks 3 weeks before that exam if that can be arranged, LOL.
> 
> The there moderators would not ban me when I asked.
> 
> @ResurgentIran might be interested as well with such an arrangement.



Yeaah I really need it. LOL
But not quite yet though. 

@Kaan Do you have the ability to change my username?
I have contacted webmaster and other mods several times, but they all ignored me. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeaah I really need it. LOL
> But not quite yet though.
> 
> @Kaan Do you have the ability to change my username?
> I have contacted webmaster and other mods several times, but they all ignored me. lol


No I cant. Webby is probably really busy thats why it hasn't been changed yet. 

Why do you want to change it to "insurgent iran"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeaah I really need it. LOL
> But not quite yet though.
> 
> @Kaan Do you have the ability to change my username?
> I have contacted webmaster and other mods several times, but they all ignored me. lol



Well, I have read 0 pages. PDF and Facebook was more important.

At least it is Easter break now but still.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Kaan said:


> No I cant. Webby is probably really busy thats why it hasn't been changed yet.
> 
> Why do you want to change it to "insurgent iran"?



Haha no.
I want to change it to EranShahr 



al-Hasani said:


> Well, I have read 0 pages. PDF and Facebook was more important.
> 
> At least it is Easter break now but still.



I actually had a plan for reading schedule. But now I have skipped reading for like 3 days and it has really piled up.
Tomorrow Im going to sit through most of the day and read. 12 hour session or something. I have 200 pages to read in Neurology.

I wont be online tomorrow until around this time.
If I am, and @Kaan notices it, he is free to ban me. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> No I cant. Webby is probably really busy thats why it hasn't been changed yet.
> 
> Why do you want to change it to "insurgent iran"?


I have asked him multiple times to add Azerbaijan flag. but he has not added it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -------

Can I get a Decaf please, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Combat-Master said:


> Can I get a Decaf please, thanks.


Decaf ? arabic coffee ? 

are u kidding me ?  i once had a lebenese coffee here in iran  tell you what buddy , it was full of caf  

i didnt sleep for 6 hours .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -------

haman10 said:


> Decaf ? arabic coffee ?
> 
> are u kidding me ?  i once had a lebenese coffee here in iran  tell you what buddy , it was full of caf
> 
> i didnt sleep for 6 hours .......



What was the brand, I'll need some for Friday nights ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

xenon54 said:


> He can decide but Webby is mad atm so he doesnt wants Turkish chit chat, like i said lets be patient and wait.



You guys - @Sinan Xenon @Kaan and others - are as good as gold. A few apples won't give the box a bad name.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You guys - @Sinan Xenon @Kaan and others - are as good as gold. A few apples won't give the box a bad name.


@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Combat-Master said:


> What was the brand, I'll need some for Friday nights ;-)


No brand , its just an special way for preparing it . i had it in esfehan in a coffee shop 

How to Make Lebanese Coffee | Mama's Lebanese Kitchen - Traditional Lebanese Recipes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Anyways Turkish bros... let's stay low for a while and be carefull about what we talk in this thread. (planning coups and all that stuff)

We shouldn't cause trouble for our Arab friends here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Anyways Turkish bros... let's stay low for a while and be carefull about what we talk in this thread. (planning coups and all that stuff)
> 
> We shouldn't cause trouble for our Arab friends here.



Well, the Arab users can be counted on one hand and we lost 2 today (20% of our entire team, LOL) so nothing to worry about.

Everyone is welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Well, the Arab users can be counted on one hand and we lost 2 today (20% of our entire team, LOL) so nothing to worry about.
> 
> Everyone is welcome here.



I'm more concerned about locking this thread... where ever we go webby locks the threads. 

And he took me as a hostage for 1 day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

This place is better than our desi threads cuz of the multicultural thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

without hazzy the PDF is a lot more calm but i got used to him the good thing here is that there is members from all over the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> without hazzy the PDF is a lot more calm but i got used to him the good thing here is that there is members from all over the world


Yeah, He is too much pro mullah and pro Hamas which it gets annoying sometimes. but, He is still a good guy. 

@ghara ghan What's up man?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> he didn't listen to webby and he was using bad language. I let him slide a few times but he took it to far.
> so



Where you following the thread which i was arguing with @Islamic faith&Secularism a few months ago. He got banned, El-Turco dropped in and heavily sweared on both me and T-123456.

I'm done talking to him since that day.



ResurgentIran said:


> We had a heated exchange. He called me a c.unt. Then I called him a f.aggot.
> Then he called me Irani homo.
> 
> Lets just say things escalated from there.



Mate, you are no where near Turkish insults..

@anatolia is good in that. 

Once he said to El-Turco: "If we took your brain out and install it on a bird. Bird would fly reverse."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Where you following the thread which i was arguing with @Islamic faith&Secularism a few months ago. He got banned, El-Turco dropped in and heavily sweared on both me and T-123456.
> 
> I'm done talking to him since that day.


No I didn't see it. I was nice to him and everything but he showed me no respect in that Turkic Yurt Thread.



Sinan said:


> "If we took your brain out and install it on a bird. Bird would fly reverse."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

RAMPAGE said:


> This place is better than our desi threads cuz of the multicultural thingy.



I noticed that our cultures have many similarities. But i think Turks are culturally closer to Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> No I didn't see it. I was nice to him and everything but he showed me no respect in that Turkic Yurt Thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 24968


@Dillinger

Dilli this guy just hurt my eyes lol. I'm unleashing the great butt. 

@Kaan this is your punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> I noticed that our cultures have many similarities. But i think Turks are culturally closer to Iranians.



Well, I do not think that Arabs have introduced you to the similarities between Arabic culture and Turkish. After all Turkey is an neighbor of the Arab world. Linguistically speaking Arabic had a much more profound influence on Turkish vocabulary than Persian while Arabs also controlled what is modern-day Southern and Southeastern Turkey for 600 years or so. To this day there are about 1 million Arab Turks. But I think it depends which part of the Arab world you are talking about. Don't forget that intermarriages between Arabs and Turks were not uncommon due to the Umayyad and Abbasid heritage and later Ottoman.

But there are similarities between the Arab world, Turkey and Iran overall. No doubt about that. The rest is for the historians to argue about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Have a break while enjoying your coffee


----------



## al-Hasani

@kouroshkourosh do you like English/American rap?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> @kouroshkourosh do you like English/American rap?




Not too much bro.but i enjoy persian rap too much 
do u have rap group singers?
good to say in my teenage ages I was a rapper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Sinan said:


> I noticed that our cultures have many similarities. But i think Turks are culturally closer to Iranians.


Yeah i guess. The Ottoman Empire was based not only on Turks but also on multicultural migrant Muslims from all over the world like, Iran, Afghanistan, central Asian states, some parts of Pakistan so the spread and adoption of different cultures it not unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I noticed that our cultures have many similarities. But i think Turks are culturally closer to Iranians.


It is not a surprise, since a big share of Iranian people are Oghuz Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I do not think that Arabs have introduced you to the similarities between Arabic culture and Turkish. After all Turkey is an neighbor of the Arab world. Linguistically speaking Arabic had a much more profound influence on Turkish vocabulary than Persian while Arabs also controlled what is modern-day Southern and Southeastern Turkey for 600 years or so. To this day there are about 1 million Arab Turks. But I think it depends which part of the Arab world you are talking about. Don't forget that intermarriages between Arabs and Turks were not uncommon due to the Umayyad and Abbasid heritage and later Ottoman.
> 
> But there are similarities between the Arab world, Turkey and Iran overall. No doubt about that. The rest is for the historians to argue about.



I don't know, that's the just the impression that i take in PDF from talking both with Arab and Iranian users..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

RAMPAGE said:


> Yeah i guess. The Ottoman Empire was based not only on Turks but also on multicultural migrant Muslims from all over the world like, Iran, Afghanistan, central Asian states, some parts of Pakistan so the spread and adoption of different cultures it not unlikely.


Have you chosen a wolf for your avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> I don't know, that's the just the impression that i take in PDF from talking both with Arab and Iranian users..



Well, I was just talking from the historical perspective. All I know is that there are significant similarities but that goes for all ME people. Just think about all the similarities between Arabs and Jews yet we can't live in peace with them. Well it is mostly Palestinians obviously but it's not like they are the only ones.

But of course the Iranians of Turkic ancestry (Azeris, Turkmen etc) probably play a big role in that connection.



kouroshkourosh said:


> Not too much bro.but i enjoy persian rap too much
> do u have rap group singers?
> good to say in my teenage ages I was a rapper



Ok, that's nice. Yes, there are some. Not sure if I should post them, LOL.

Ok, I never rapped before but I like rhymes and I consider myself a fan of rap music but mostly American obviously. French is great too. When I say American I mean old school not the modern-day ones. I like Nas for instance. Do you know him?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> our wolf is banned.


yea by those Chinese again 




rmi5 said:


> I think El-Turco is also banned, but I think no one would miss him.


yea me too 




RAMPAGE said:


> Why's @Neptune banned ???


dangerous  question ask it again and you ill be next ! 




Kaan said:


> I banned el-turco.


so at last you showed your power ? 



al-Hasani said:


> @ELTurco might be a religious person and a Turkish nationalist but he is a good member I believe. I never had problems with him. He seems like a good guy. Not sure what he wrote in Turkish.
> 
> @Kaan


well he had problem with @Neptune and @Sinan but the main reason of "no buddy will miss him " is our chil thread ! cuz of him webi close our chil than warn us to ban the next man who make new chil !





rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan What's up man?


salamati 


RAMPAGE said:


> central Asian states


are you aware that we and turks come have common history during Seljuk era ? 



rmi5 said:


> It is not a surprise, since a big share of Iranian people are Oghuz Turks.






al-Hasani said:


> But of course the Iranians of Turkic ancestry (Azeris, Turkmen etc) probably play a big role in that connection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

RAMPAGE said:


> Yeah i guess. The Ottoman Empire was based not only on Turks but also on multicultural migrant Muslims from all over the world *like, Iran, Afghanistan, central Asian states, some parts of Pakistan so the spread and adoption of different cultures it not unlikely.*



 

Safavid empire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> Have a break while enjoying your coffee



Do you follow Turkish rap ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

rmi5 said:


> Have you chosen a wolf for your avatar?


Lets say that this pic and i go way way back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I was just talking from the historical perspective. All I know is that there are significant similarities but that goes for all ME people. Just think about all the similarities between Arabs and Jews yet we can't live in peace with them. Well it is mostly Palestinians obviously but it's not like they are the only ones.
> 
> But of course the Iranians of Turkic ancestry (Azeris, Turkmen etc) probably play a big role in that connection.



Not just the Turkic groups. Persians and Turks are also culturally very close. All Iranians are culturally close to the Turks.
Maybe Turks are a little bit more agressive, and we Persians are more meaow meaow

But other than that you could not tell the diff. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sinan said:


> Do you follow Turkish rap ?



No man because i cannot understand what they say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ResurgentIran said:


> Not just the Turkic groups. Persians and Turks are also culturally very close. All Iranians are culturally close to the Turks.
> Maybe Turks are a little bit more agressive, and we Persians are more meaow meaow
> 
> But other than that you could not tell the diff. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I was just talking from the historical perspective. All I know is that there are significant similarities but that goes for all ME people. Just think about all the similarities between Arabs and Jews yet we can't live in peace with them. Well it is mostly Palestinians obviously but it's not like they are the only ones.
> 
> But of course the Iranians of Turkic ancestry (Azeris, Turkmen etc) probably play a big role in that connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's nice. Yes, there are some. Not sure if I should post them, LOL.
> 
> Ok, I never rapped before but I like rhymes and I consider myself a fan of rap music but mostly American obviously. French is great too. When I say American I mean old school not the modern-day ones. I like Nas for instance. Do you know him?



I was a little kiddy rapper in my teenage ages for my self
I dont like black rappers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yzd Khalifa said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I was just talking from the historical perspective. All I know is that there are significant similarities but that goes for all ME people. Just think about all the similarities between Arabs and Jews yet we can't live in peace with them. Well it is mostly Palestinians obviously but it's not like they are the only ones.
> 
> But of course the Iranians of Turkic ancestry (Azeris, Turkmen etc) probably play a big role in that connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's nice. Yes, there are some. Not sure if I should post them, LOL.
> 
> Ok, I never rapped before but I like rhymes and I consider myself a fan of rap music but mostly American obviously. French is great too. When I say American I mean old school not the modern-day ones. I like Nas for instance. Do you know him?



no man but i thing 2pac was an old school rapper am i right ?

@al-Hasani

Did u like zed bazi rap song?

@Sinan
Watchig turkish shows on tv is one my favorites.many people in iran like turkish show turks or non turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

kouroshkourosh said:


> Safavid empire


Nah that was way after. the Muslim migrants started settling in the Ottoman Empire in the 13th century because of the Mongol invasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

kouroshkourosh said:


> no man but i thing 2pac was an old school rapper am i right ?
> 
> @al-hasaani
> Did u like zed bazi rap song?
> @Sinan
> Watchig turkish shows on tv is one my favorites.many people in iran like turkish show turk or non turks.



My aunt is into soap operas and recently got very addcited to a Turkish TV series. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Wolf  










ResurgentIran said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kouroshkourosh

RAMPAGE said:


> Nah that was way after. the Muslim migrants started settling in the Ottoman Empire in the 13th century because of the Mongol invasions.


Saljughis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Arabian Wolf



I thought the wolf thing belonged to Turks?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

If I am not mistaken the first turks arrived to the middle east in the year 700 a.d and served in muslim armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

kouroshkourosh said:


> My aunt too,she often watches Gem tv.
> Harim e Soltan
> Does she live in iran?



No, in Germany. She watches on satelline I guess. 
My family is pretty scattered. I have family all over. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

kouroshkourosh said:


> what is soap opera ?



Its like a drama series. Like "Days of our lives" or "Glamour" and other stupid crap. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Kaan

So what's Turkey's official stance regarding the Xinjiang conflict ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Sinan 
@al-Hasani 

Do u know pmc tv ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ResurgentIran said:


> I thought the wolf thing belonged to Turks?



Arabian wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Kaan said:


> If I am not mistaken the first turks arrived to the middle east in the year 700 a.d and served in muslim armies.


actually nevermind the gok turks sent a small army into persia so that may have been the first time


RAMPAGE said:


> @Kaan
> 
> So what's Turkey's official stance regarding the Xinjiang conflict ???


I dont understand it myself. Its like we dont like the chinese because of the uyghurs but at the same time we cooperate with them in many fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> If I am not mistaken the first turks arrived to the middle east in the year 700 a.d and served in muslim armies.


Actually, it is a bit older than that. we have records of Turkic presence around 900 years ago in Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> I dont understand it myself. Its like we dont like the chinese because of the uyghurs but at the same time we cooperate with them in many fields.


I have a feeling that I should've asked that question from @atatwolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> Actually, it is a bit older than that. we have records of Turkic presence around 900 years ago in Azerbaijan.


The gok turks sent troops to deliver a message to the byzantines in anatolia. They fought their way through iran to do so. I think this was late 600's or early 700's 


RAMPAGE said:


> I have a feeling that I should've asked that question from @atatwolf.


I think he would say something similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> The gok turks sent troops to deliver a message to the byzantines in anatolia. They fought their way through iran to do so. I think this was late 600's or early 700's
> 
> I think he would say something similar.


Yes, Actually I was talking about major settlements, not smaller groups

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Wow the Turks were in the middle east much earlier then I thought.

_ At around the same time, another Hun force crossed the Caucasus and ravaged Armenia, penetrating as far as Syria. The story of the Huns begins here, when their ferocity has finally earned them a place in the chronicles.

_

The Huns - All Empires

The World of the Huns: Studies in Their History and Culture - Otto Maenchen-Helfen - Google Books

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> Watchig turkish shows on tv is one my favorites.many people in iran like turkish show turks or non turks.



Nooooooooooooooo.....   

Which ones ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Why do I feel like Japan and Turkey have a lot of similarities?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> Do u know pmc tv ?



I barely watch tv.. it has been months since i watched tv.



Kaan said:


> we dont like the chinese because of the uyghurs



I don't think just because of Uighurs... they are our ancient enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> Why do I feel like Japan and Turkey have a lot of similarities?



Like what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> I barely watch tv.. it has been months since i watched tv.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think just because of Uighurs... they are our ancient enemy.


LOL Disney even made a movie about it. Mulan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> The most famous iranian music video channel in iran and one the most popular channels in iran.u can find it on hotbird satt.



I meant which of the Turkish shows do you watch ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Like what ?


It seems like the fate both nations are the same while Turkey is a little bit behind in time when compared to Japan and they are in two corners of Asia (if you consider Turkey as an Asian country). I've also heard that Young Turks or Ataturk adopted Japanese policies for modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sinan said:


> Nooooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Which ones ?


ibrahim tatlis,ebru gundes,sandal...
after iranian shows turkish is the most popular in iran even more popluar than indian.



Sinan said:


> I meant which of the Turkish shows do you watch ?


pop



Sinan said:


> I barely watch tv.. it has been months since i watched tv.


it plays turkish arab west and iranian shows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@kouroshkourosh

Here is some Arabic rap also from KSA.






Here in English:






Qusai is the most famous Saudi Arabian rapper: He sings in both Arabic and English but usually a mixture like here:






Arabic rap music is quite huge in the region. From Morocco to Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> ibrahim tatlis,ebru gundes,sandal...
> after iranian shows turkish is the most popular in iran even more popluar than indian.
> pop



Ah, i thought that you were watiching tv shows, serials...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> @kouroshkourosh
> 
> Here is some Arabic rap also from KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in English:



Thanks buddy i didnt know u have rap too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> It seems like the fate both nations are the same while Turkey is a little bit behind in time when compared to Japan and they are in two corners of Asia (if you consider Turkey as an Asian country). I've also heard that Young Turks or Ataturk adopted Japanese policies for modernization.



Can be. I think we are very different from Japanese.

They are an isolated island country. Whereas we interacted with many nations. Also we are culturally very different

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @kouroshkourosh
> 
> Here is some Arabic rap also from KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in English:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qusai is the most famous Saudi Arabian rapper: He sings in both Arabic and English but usually a mixture like here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic rap music is quite huge in the region. From Morocco to Oman.


lahme song. 

lahme song - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sinan said:


> Ah, i thought that you were watiching tv shows, serials...


i watch american serials but like turkish show.
the last and also the best serial that i watched was EZAL about 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> Thanks buddy i didnt know u have rap too.



Well, of course, LOL.

I am not well-versed in it but North Africans and Egyptian are huge fans of their own rappers.

Here is another Saudi Arabian rapper. Quite well-known. The rap song is purely in Arabic.

Last one I am going to show since I do not want to spam this thread.






Ignore the music video, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> LOL Disney even made a movie about it. Mulan


 
So are you telling me that this bald guy with crazy eyes, a sorry-excuse for a moustache and long nails waiting to be nail-polished, is the ancestor of modern day Turks ?  

Damn @Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @ghara ghan - Is this true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> lahme song.
> 
> lahme song - YouTube



LOL. What did I just watch. 

Anyway @kouroshkourosh you will probably like this Spanish/Arabic/French mixture of a rap song.

It's really great.






Please listen to it from the beginning to the end. It's rare when such mixtures work as well IMO. The beat is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I never could understand why people like RAP - That sh*t isn't even music; more like a rhyming verbal diarrhea !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> Do u watch iranian shows or even hate them?
> kidding



I don't know any Iranian shows. I rarely watch TV. Never really did. So I am really the wrong person to ask. I barely know more than 2-3 Arab shows. 

I never watch any series either. Only series that I watched was Sopranos. All the new series that the whole world watches I have no clue about.

I rarely watch movies either LOL which is something that I need to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Armstrong said:


> I never could understand why people like RAP - That sh*t isn't even music; more like a rhyming verbal diarrhea !


Rap has many different kinds some of them are beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> So are you telling me that this bald guy with crazy eyes, a sorry-excuse for a moustache and long nails waiting to be nail-polished, is the ancestor of modern day Turks ?
> 
> Damn @Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @ghara ghan - Is this true ?



There is resemble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> There is resemble.


 
I've yet to see a Turk that looks like that & I've seen the photographs of quite a few !  

And this guy looks alright; even classy but that Mulan guy was  !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> I've yet to see a Turk that looks like that & I've seen the photographs of quite a few !
> 
> And this guy looks alright; even classy but that Mulan guy was  !



Well he resembles, my aunts husband a bit. 

Except the mustache...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> Why?
> because u are religious?



LOL. Does Islam forbid to watch series or TV my friend?

No, when I watch TV I usually watch news and documentaries. Of course I sometimes watch series but what I mean is that I do not follow any and I have not followed any since Sopranos. I have no idea about all the new series from USA for instance. This is something my elder sisters are doing and younger sister. They watch soap operas often.

I do watch movies but maybe not more than 15-20 movies a year and many of them are not even new.

I try to get updated with the best movies during the year but it's hard and I often miss most of them. So when it comes to series and movies I am the wrong person to ask. I have watched most of the classics though from Casablanca to the Godfather and the old Westerns that I like with Sergio Leone music etc. 

I am boring on that front. I hate science fiction as well.  I boycott every movie that is science fiction. I have only watched 1 Star Wars episode in my life for instance and was really bored.

How about you? Do you like Science Fiction?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ahhh, i wanted to ask this for a while, just remembered it now.

While i was searching for Nasheeds in this site. Some member said that instrumentals are banned in Islam...

So i was wondering how Iranian and Arabic singers can use instrumentals in their songs.... since they live in Islamic states ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Well he resembles, my aunts husband a bit.
> 
> Except the mustache...


 
Yeah I don't buy into the whole 'Huns' being the ancestors of 'Modern day Turks' anyhow !  

I think they could be the ancestors of a whole lot of people judging by how vast their Empire spread but a direct ancestor of one ethnic group - Nahhhhh, I don't believe that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> I have only watched 1 Star Wars episode in my life for instance and was really bored.


 
That is blasphemy !  

I've got close to 200 Star Wars novels & I've watched every Star Wars Movies or Cartoons many times over !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sinan said:


> Ahhh, i wanted to ask this for a while, just remembered it now.
> 
> While i was searching for Nasheeds in this site. Some member said that instrumentals are banned in Islam...
> 
> So i was wondering how Iranian and Arabic singers can use instrumentals in their songs.... since they live in Islamic states ?



such as these thing are the thing that mullas says.Showing instrumentals on govermet tv is forbided but in concerts in tehran or other cities are not forbided.plus we have many instrumentals shops in iran and are not forbided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> Yeah I don't buy into the whole 'Huns' being the ancestors of 'Modern day Turks' anyhow !
> 
> I think they could be the ancestors of a whole lot of people judging by how vast their Empire spread but a direct ancestor of one ethnic group - Nahhhhh, I don't believe that !



As far as i know they are not the Ancestors of Oghuz Turks. We refer them as Huns Turks same as saying Kırgız Turks or Kazakh Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Does Islam forbid to watch series or TV my friend?
> 
> No, when I watch TV I usually watch news and documentaries. Of course I sometimes watch series but what I mean is that I do not follow any and I have not followed any since Sopranos. I have no idea about all the new series from USA for instance. This is something my elder sisters are doing and younger sister. They watch soap operas often.
> 
> I do watch movies but maybe not more than 15-20 movies a year and many of them are not even new.
> 
> I try to get updated with the best movies during the year but it's hard and I often miss most of them. So when it comes to series and movies I am the wrong person to ask. I have watched most of the classics though from Casablanca to the Godfather and the old Westerns that I like with Sergio Leone music etc.
> 
> I am boring on that front. I hate science fiction as well.  I boycott every movie that is science fiction. I have only watched 1 Star Wars episode in my life for instance and was really bored.
> 
> How about you? Do you like Science Fiction?



emmm, no very, i like only action films 

i am not tv,film or serial lover but i like music very much.plus i like news and often watch news...
sorry for late answer.
is the reason that u dont like or listen to the music your religious thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

kouroshkourosh said:


> No i mean why dont listen to music?


if you like movies soundtracks you should see this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> if you like movies soundtracks you should see this


Are u adherent of morsi or against him?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

kouroshkourosh said:


> Are u adherent of morsi or against him?


of course against morsi and his brotherhood and his friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> emmm, no very, i like only action films
> 
> i am not tv,film or serial lover but i like music very much.plus i like news and often watch news...
> sorry for late answer.
> is the reason that u dont like or listen to the music your religious thoughts?



I listen to all kind of music. From classical to rap. I like documentaries a lot and also thrillers and horror movies. Action as well.

So I watch all kind of movies. Just not science fiction. It never really gained my interest somehow. It is a bit strange because I do have an interest in astronomy.

I am not as religious as you probably think. People always think that people from KSA or partial Saudi Arabians are very religious people.

People in Saudi Arabia are just as anywhere else. Saudi Arabians are one of the youngest populations on earth. 66% of our population or so is below 30 years. They are the biggest users of social media such as Facebook, Twitter and all watch the same movies, hear the same music etc. like anywhere else. Football is very popular. Especially Spanish football (FC Barcelona and Real Madrid).
Some are atheists while there are also very religious people. I guess like anywhere else in ME.

The women like to watch soap operas, hear pop music and read about fashion. Like anywhere I guess. To gossip too of course. They want to prove their worth academically especially.



Armstrong said:


> That is blasphemy !
> 
> I've got close to 200 Star Wars novels & I've watched every Star Wars Movies or Cartoons many times over !



 Science fiction was never for me. I do not know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> *Of course I sometimes watch series but what I mean is that I do not follow any and I have not followed any since Sopranos. I have no idea about all the new series from USA for instance. This is something my elder sisters are doing and younger sister. They watch soap operas often.*



So u are a modern guy.where do u live right now?
I offer u listen some persian music maybe u liked it.


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> So u are a modern guy.where do u live right now?
> I offer u listen some persian music maybe u liked it.



I do not know if I am modern. What you mean by this?

Some people say that you are not modern if you are a Muslim so maybe I am not modern.

I live in Copenhagen due to studies.

Well, free to post it here. Go ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

kouroshkourosh said:


> Sorry for postin too much on your coffe shop.
> I respect islam and i believe muslims are modern without any doubt.
> they changed europe from dark medieval era.
> do u still think i am best Land ?



Everyone here is welcome.

That is good.

Well, they helped contribute. This is correct.

Yes, but it does not matter. As long as you do not troll you are welcome in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

al-Hasani said:


> Everyone here is welcome.
> 
> That is good.
> 
> Well, they helped contribute. This is correct.
> 
> Yes, but it does not matter. As long as you do not troll you are welcome in my eyes.



Thank u man but u are wrong.
I like saudis and iranian have better relation beacause both of them are muslim Sunnie or Shia...
Good night dude ...
We two both muslim countries should change rivalry to cooperation, to progress more and more inshaallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I am boring on that front. I hate science fiction as well.  I boycott every movie that is science fiction. I have only watched 1 Star Wars episode in my life for instance and was really bored.


I also dont like science fiction movies but you should watch Starship troopers, it was pretty funny, i still dont know how to classify that movie, is it action, science fiction or comedy? I dont know. 

Also that one star wars movie i have watched was funny but i dont undestand the hype about it, espacially the old ones look weird, although Nathalie Portman is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> I also dont like science fiction movies but you should watch Starship troopers, it was pretty funny, i still dont know how to classify that movie, is it action, science fiction or comedy? I dont know.
> 
> Also that one star wars movie i have watched was funny but i dont undestand the hype about it, espacially the old ones look weird, although* Nathalie Portman *is great.



Then I cannot watch that movie because I boycott every JEW USA movie. Sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

has anyone watched forest gump?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Then I cannot watch that movie because I boycott every JEW USA movie. Sorry.


I love sexy Jews. 



Kaan said:


> has anyone watched forest gump?


One of my favourite movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> has anyone watched forest gump?



Yes, it is a great movie.

If anyone has not watched Shawshank Redemption then they need to.



xenon54 said:


> I love sexy Jews.
> 
> 
> One of my favourite movies.



Just joking. Tried to imitate @Fukuoka but failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

@al-Hasani you was serious about Jew movies? I dont know if your beeing sarcastic or not.

Edit: allready answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

12 angry men is a good one too. Its old but its really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@xenon54 @Kaan

Do you like movies that you watch but who fool you and where you cannot guess the plot? Psychological thrillers in other words. Can you recommend any such movie?

I think about watching a movie this night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @xenon54 @Kaan
> 
> Do you like movies that you watch but who fool you and where you cannot guess the plot? Psychological thrillers in other words. Can you recommend any such movie?
> 
> I think about watching a movie this night.


The Matrix

Actually watch the movie I posted. I may watch it today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> @xenon54 @Kaan
> 
> Do you like movies that you watch but who fool you and where you cannot guess the plot? Psychological thrillers in other words. Can you recommend any such movie?
> 
> I think about watching a movie this night.


Two movies, *Shutter Island* and *The life of Pi* though Shutter island was much much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> The Matrix
> 
> Actually watch the movie I posted. I may watch it today.



I have watched The Matrix. Thanks.

Will watch it tomorrow. I am in the mood of something more "extreme". 



xenon54 said:


> Two movies, *Shutter Island* and *The life of Pi* though Shutter island was much much better.



I have watched Shutter Island and it was really great. I have not watched The Life of Pi but heard a lot about it. I think that I will watch it tonight.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I have watched Shutter Island and it was really great. I have not watched The Life of Pi but heard a lot about it. I think that I will watch it tonight.
> Thank you.


Its a movie where you will say WTF the thole movie, but everything will make sense in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Its a movie where you will say WTF the thole movie, but everything will make sense in the end.



Just what I need. Thanks mate. I owe you one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Just what I need. Thanks mate. I owe you one.


I watched it on my 3D TV, it was great, you should also watch in 3D if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

i like black hawk down if anyone did not watch it he should

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @xenon54 @Kaan
> 
> Do you like movies that you watch but who fool you and where you cannot guess the plot? Psychological thrillers in other words. Can you recommend any such movie?
> 
> I think about watching a movie this night.


Have you watched Inception?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> Have you watched Inception?


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> No.


So, you need to definitely watch it. 
Although, my favorite one is shawshank redemption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> No.


Hi @Kaan how was your cave, nice and warm?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Have you watched Inception?



Not yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i like black hawk down if anyone did not watch it he should


 
They omitted all the help that the Pakistani contingent of the UN gave them from the movie & made us look like mere spectators instead of the ones who saved their arses & gave lives in the process !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> So, you need to definitely watch it.
> Although, my favorite one is shawshank redemption.



I just proposed the movie to @xenon54 and @Kaan  It is a great movie indeed. One of my favorites. Morgan Freeman is one of my favorite actors. I like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Also that one star wars movie i have watched was funny but i dont undestand the hype about it, espacially the old ones look weird, although Nathalie Portman is great.


 
Star Wars is a world in itself; one cannot appreciate the movie without understanding the background !  

And keep your eyes of Natalie Portman !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Not yet.


So, it is a good suggestion for you to watch it, if you want to watch a movie that has many layers, and is complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Guys check this out:

IMDb Top 250 - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> They omitted all the help that the Pakistani contingent of the UN gave them from the movie & made us look like mere spectators instead of the ones who saved their arses & gave lives in the process !


I had the feeling that Pakistan saved the Yankee *** when i watched it, and thought, damn these Pakistanis are probably the most Helpful people on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> has anyone watched forest gump?


 
Yes....wonderful movie !  

Up there with my all time favorites : the Gladiator, Dead Poet's Society, A beautiful mind, the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Jinnah, Lincoln and Into the Wild !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Armstrong said:


> They omitted all the help that the Pakistani contingent of the UN gave them from the movie & made us look like mere spectators instead of the ones who saved their arses & gave lives in the process !


in the movie the pakistani help did not come in time but this is because the US general did not tell them about the attack untill his men were traped in the hostile area and taking hits from every where 
also i advice watching saving private ryan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in the movie the pakistani help did not come in time but this is because the US general did not tell them about the attack untill his men were traped in the hostile area and taking hits from every where
> also i advice watching saving private ryan


Yes, i also didnt have the feeling as if they was showing Pakistanis bad in that movie.



al-Hasani said:


> I just proposed the movie to @xenon54 and @Kaan  It is a great movie indeed. One of my favorites. Morgan Freeman is one of my favorite actors. I like him.


I just noticed that i have allready seen this movie, just the German name is different, its a great movie indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5 @xenon54

Which movie is better? Inception or Life of Pi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5 @xenon54
> 
> Which movie is better? Inception or Life of Pi?



Both are good, but, I prefer Inception

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5 @xenon54
> 
> Which movie is better? Inception or Life of Pi?


Inception is awesome but it doesnt have the twist at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I just proposed the movie to @xenon54 and @Kaan  It is a great movie indeed. One of my favorites. Morgan Freeman is one of my favorite actors. I like him.


It really deserves to be the 1st movie in IMDB list.



al-Hasani said:


> Guys check this out:
> 
> IMDb Top 250 - IMDb



I have downloaded and watched almost all of the top 100 of the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in the movie the pakistani help did not come in time but this is because the US general did not tell them about the attack untill his men were traped in the hostile area and taking hits from every where
> also i advice watching saving private ryan


 
And that is precisely where the movie is incorrect; the 15th battalion of the Frontier Force Regiment, the 19th lancers of the Armored Corp and the 10th battalion of the Baluch Regiment - All belonging to the Pakistan Army, took part in the Rescue Operation whereas the entire movie revolves around the exploits of a US Extraction as if the Pakistanis & the Malaysian contingent of the 'Combined Task Force' sent in to rescue the downed pilots & later took part in the fighting that killed between a few hundred to a 1000 Somalia militiamen, were simply either drivers or sitting on the side-lines !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Guys I am a big fan of French movies and for that reason I want to recommend you this movie since we are all young people:

La Haine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






I can also recommend movies made by Quentin Tarantino.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Yes....wonderful movie !
> 
> Up there with my all time favorites : the Gladiator, Dead Poet's Society, A beautiful mind, the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Jinnah, Lincoln and Into the Wild !



I don't know why people don't like Dead Poet society, but it is an awesome movie, indeed.



al-Hasani said:


> Guys I am a big fan of French movies and for that reason I want to recommend you this movie since we are all young people:
> 
> La Haine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also recommend movies made by Quentin Tarantino.


movie fans are usually either totally love his movies or totally dislike them.  I think it is due to his special style and also the non-linear time-line of his movies, in which he repeatedly jumps from some time to another in his movies. I liked Pulp Fiction but Reservoir dogs was really boring for me.

BTW, I suggest Kubrick movies. This jew is my favorite one.  @elis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Guys I am a big fan of French movies and for that reason I want to recommend you this movie since we are all young people:


I dont like french movies but i watched Amélie, its a weird movie but interesting if you watch it when you are high. 



rmi5 said:


> BTW, I suggest Kubrick movies. This jew is my favorite one.  @elis


*Full metal Jacked* rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5
I am a VERY big fan of Stanley Kubrick.











Of course one of my favorite movies of his is the one starring another one of my favorite actors (Jack Nicholson) is The Shinning.

The opening scene is still one of my favorites.






Thank you for mentioning him. 

BTW @500 you are welcome here. No Jewish haters now when Hazzy997 is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Hi @Kaan how was your cave, nice and warm?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> I am a VERY big fan of Stanley Kubrick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course one of my favorite movies of his is the one starring another one of my favorite actors (Jack Nicholson) is The Shinning.
> 
> The opening scene is still one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for mentioning him.
> 
> BTW @500 you are welcome here. No Jewish haters now when Hazzy997 is banned.


LOL, it seems that our taste in movies are exactly the same. 
Yup, Shining is awesome as well. I also recommend "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" from movies of Jack Nicholson. He is really awesome as well. This movie is also one of my favorites. 
Anyway, although Hazzy is banned now, but, hamal10 is still around. 



xenon54 said:


> Hi @Kaan how was your *cave*, nice and warm?


LOL, this word reminds me of Surenas, and Bahoz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Favorite video games?

I will start with my list:

Splinter cell (The first one that came out)
Ghost Recon (The first one 2001 or 2002)
World in Conflict
Call of Duty (the 1st one that ever came out)
Starwars Republic Commando
Star wars knights of the old republic
All of the total wars
Arma 2
fight night round 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> Favorite video games?
> 
> I will start with my list:
> 
> Splinter cell (The first one that came out)
> Ghost Recon (The first one 2001 or 2002)
> World in Conflict
> Call of Duty (the 1st one that ever came out)
> Starwars Republic Commando
> Star wars knights of the old republic
> All of the total wars
> Arma 2
> fight night round 3


nice list mine is 
1 al of total war 
2 wargame airland battle 
3 battlefield 
4 red alert 2 when i was young 
5 need for speed most wanted i love the BMW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> nice list mine is
> 1 al of total war
> 2 wargame airland battle
> 3 battlefield
> 4 red alert 2 when i was young
> 5 need for speed most wanted i love the BMW


im playing as egypt now in medieval 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> im playing as egypt now in medieval 2.


kingdoms or medieval 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> kingdoms or medieval 2


medieval. 

I want kingdoms really bad. It has the seljuks right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> medieval.
> 
> I want kingdoms really bad. It has the seljuks right?


yes the faction name is turks also i recomend stanilsteel mod it add alot to the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes the faction name is turks also i recomend stanilsteel mod it add alot to the game


In rome the best faction is egypt in my opinion. You can have huge armies and still have alot of money. Also in medieval 2 egypt is generally rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> In rome the best faction is egypt in my opinion. You can have huge armies and still have alot of money. Also in medieval 2 egypt is generally rich.


rome is not balanced spartan hoplite is overpowered but Egypt best unit is pharoh bowmen they are the best archers in the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> rome is not balanced spartan hoplite is overpowered but Egypt best unit is pharoh bowmen they are the best archers in the game


I think that they made the parthians to weak honestly. They are like a joke in the game. Their troop look like they are wearing pajamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Rome 2 sucks. 

Medieval 2 is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> I think that they made the parthians to weak honestly. They are like a joke in the game. Their troop look like they are wearing pajamas.


 poor farsis. 
Anyway, I am not a fan of these games, and I have played none of them. but, what would you suggest to me if I someday decide to play one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> poor farsis.
> Anyway, I am not a fan of these games, and I have played none of them. but, what would you suggest to me if I someday decide to play one?



Uh, it's like the only great game to play.

Check this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> Favorite video games?
> 
> I will start with my list:
> 
> Splinter cell (The first one that came out)
> Ghost Recon (The first one 2001 or 2002)
> World in Conflict
> Call of Duty (the 1st one that ever came out)
> Starwars Republic Commando
> Star wars knights of the old republic
> All of the total wars
> Arma 2
> fight night round 3


 
Red Alert 2 + Yuri's Revenge

C&C Generals + Zero Hour 

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II

War Craft 111 + Frozen Throne + DOTA (Defense of the Ancients) 

Fifa Football Manager 2009

Medal of Honor Allied Assault + Spearhead 

Battlefield 2 

Counter Strike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Uh, it's like the only great game to play.
> 
> Check this:


LOL, Turks won the battle. 
BTW, what's up dude?!!! happy to see you around, again, although you usually get banned again in a week. 
Has that indian issued more negative points for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Turks won the battle.
> BTW, what's up dude?!!! happy to see you around, again, although you usually get banned again in a week.
> Has that indian issued more negative points for you?


I give 0 fucks about being banned.

I see some of your gray wolves are being hunted down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I give 0 fucks about being banned.
> 
> I see some of your gray wolves are being hunted down.



Yup, I know it very well, dude. 
Yeah, Atatwolf i hunted, again.  We need to save and rescue him again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Armstrong said:


> Red Alert 2 + Yuri's Revenge
> 
> C&C Generals + Zero Hour
> 
> Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II
> 
> War Craft 111 + Frozen Throne + DOTA (Defense of the Ancients)
> 
> Fifa Football Manager 2009
> 
> Medal of Honor Allied Assault + Spearhead
> 
> Battlefield 2
> 
> Counter Strike


Allied Assault! This one?













I also forgot to add star wars battle front 2 to my list.



RazPaK said:


> Rome 2 sucks.
> 
> Medieval 2 is the best.


I havn't played it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I know it very well, dude.
> Yeah, Atatwolf i hunted, again.  We need to save and rescue him again.



A few years ago this forum used to be an awesome place with the most entertaining troll fights on the entire internet.

Then, the little uptight whiny bitch kids came and started crying and ruined it. They should just get rid of infractions bs and let everybody take off the gloves. It's way more fun that way.

I mean as of now my trolling powers are zero. The management here literally has me like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> I think that they made the parthians to weak honestly. They are like a joke in the game. Their troop look like they are wearing pajamas.


lol yes they have funny uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> A few years ago this forum used to be an awesome place with the most entertaining troll fights on the entire internet.
> 
> Then, the little uptight whiny bitch kids came and started crying and ruined it. They should just get rid of infractions bs and let everybody take off the gloves. It's way more fun that way.
> 
> I mean as of now my trolling powers are zero. The management here literally has me like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

ok we talked about movies and games 
what is everyone favourite assult rifle 
mine is arx 160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ok we talked about movies and games
> what is everyone favourite assult rifle
> mine is arx 160



HK416:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

my alert is BS it wont work !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i like black hawk down if anyone did not watch it he should



I watched it for 41 times. Really was my favourite movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> I watched it for 41 times. Really was my favourite movie.


me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

haman10 said:


> No brand , its just an special way for preparing it . i had it in esfehan in a coffee shop
> 
> How to Make Lebanese Coffee | Mama's Lebanese Kitchen - Traditional Lebanese Recipes



Thanks, definitely going to try this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan sup bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan sup bro?


i was checking something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i was checking something


LOL, gotcha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> LOL, gotcha


im peparing something funny you ill see it soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> im peparing something funny you ill see it soon


LOL, I am ready for a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@ghara ghan where are you man?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> @ghara ghan where are you man?


downloading

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@DESERT FIGHTER What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER What do you think?



Nothing... coz you r da boss man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nothing... coz you r da boss man..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


>



Hey Kaan .. i dont think we have been properly introduced eachother.

Let me start .. My name is Ali Khan.. a Law and CPL trainee and a part time elite troll on PDF..

Like 4x4s,guns n hot chicks.. 

Originally from Baluchistan n belong to a military background..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey Kaan .. i dont think we have properly introduced eachother..
> 
> Let me start .. My name is Ali Khan.. a Law and CPL trainee and a part time elite troll on PDF..
> 
> Like 4x4s,guns n hot chicks..
> 
> Originally from Baluchistan n belong to a military background..


Im studying I.T but more specifically network security. Other than that not much going on here. 

Im also into guns, and I have a 4x4. I go camping, fishing pretty regularly.

Chicks.
Have to wait till I get married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> Im studying I.T but more specifically network security. Other than that not much going on here.
> 
> Im also into guns, and I have a 4x4. I go camping, fishing pretty regularly.
> 
> Chicks.
> Have to wait till I get married.



I got a Jeep CJ5... guns .. a shit load of em.. more into hunting... 

So wats goin on brah .. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I got a Jeep CJ5... guns .. a shit load of em.. more into hunting...
> 
> So wats goin on brah .. ?


Got me a Nissan Pathfinder.

I haven't been hunting yet. But I wanna go so badly. I just haven't had the chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> Got me a Nissan Pathfinder.
> 
> I haven't been hunting yet. But I wanna go so badly. I just haven't had the chance.



Nissan has no market in Pakistan... had a Patrol once... great suv... 

P.S: I thought you were more into the real thing instead of pathfinders etc... 

Although i do own "SUVs".. but man.. youve gotta love the jeep.. found a few Turkish CJ fan pages.. you have some nice Jeeps..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nissan has no market in Pakistan... had a Patrol once... great suv...
> 
> P.S: I thought you were more into the real thing instead of pathfinders etc...
> 
> Although i do own "SUVs".. but man.. youve gotta love the jeep.. found a few Turkish CJ fan pages.. you have some nice Jeeps..


Yeah when I was in turkey I noticed the jeeps too. They do look good. You should check out what they have in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kaan said:


> Yeah when I was in turkey I noticed the jeeps too. They do look good. You should check out what they have in America.



Cant rival USA.. but we do have several offroadin clubs ... 4x4 scene aint that bad here either... thanks to cheap parts specially in provinces near afghanistan (smuggled vehicles aka spares etc)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The other thread got closed so I moved it to here:



SarthakGanguly said:


> Ah of course, of course. The blame is with Pakistan (funny how Pakistanis thanked you too  ) A similar logic is given by retards vis-a-vis the rapes and molestation cases - the girl is not covered enough blah blah. As if guys are like insects and bound to sit on any 'uncovered' girl and devour them.
> 
> Question is a basic understanding of morality. I mean from x,y,z I can understand, but from the royalty - it shows the people in bad light.
> 
> Try not to draw parallel with us to justify your relative standing. When there are sanitation, rape or other issue, Indians and also to a large extent Pakistanis introspect (sometimes violently) about their own shortcomings.
> 
> Besides - what hunting rules do you have for endangered species - I was wondering? Cloning in a secret lab and then freeing to bird - only to hunt it down? Just curious.
> 
> Not trying to be rude here - just find the apathetic attitude of the general population and the society that such incidents of the royal family are regularly brushed under the carpet.



Well, there is a difference between being educated and cultured and then committing such things. But once again I have seen no proof of this news. So I give him the benefit of the doubt for now at least.

Well, I hardly ever talk about India here and if I do it is never in a negative way unless there has been some childish trolling that I am countering like in that thread which just got locked due to the pathan donkey.

I mean the attested trading and cultural ties between the Arabian Peninsula and the Indian Subcontinent are at least 5000 years old.



> Trade and cultural links between ancient Arabia and ancient India date back to third millennium BC.[1]
> 
> Heptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991. ISBN9788170233404.



Well the blame lies on the Pakistani government. No doubt about it. If KSA did something similar I would be angry as well and blame them and not the foreigner taking advantage of it. Of course this portrays this prince in a bad light as well obviously. If the news is correct.

Well I don't know the exact rules but I know for a fact that there are national parks, a hunting season and strict rules in terms of hunting endangered species that nobody breaks. At least not the ordinary people. I have no idea if a prince is for instance hunting Arabian Leopards in Hijaz or Jizan in private but I highly doubt this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

al-Hasani said:


> The other thread got closed so I moved it to here:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is a difference between being educated and cultured and then committing such things. But once again I have seen no proof of this news. So I give him the benefit of the doubt for now at least.
> 
> Well, I hardly ever talk about India here and if I do it is never in a negative way unless there has been some childish trolling that I am countering like in that thread which just got locked.
> 
> I mean the attested trading and cultural ties between the Arabian Peninsula and the Indian Subcontinent are at least 5000 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the blame lies on the Pakistani government. No doubt about it. If KSA did something similar I would be angry as well and blame them and not the foreigner taking advantage of it. Of course this portrays this prince in a bad light as well obviously. If the news is correct.
> 
> Well I don't know the exact rules but I know for a fact that there are national parks, a hunting season and strict rules in terms of hunting endangered species that nobody breaks. At least not the ordinary people. I have no idea if a prince is for instance hunting Arabian Leopards in Hijaz or Jizan in private but I highly doubt this.


Thanks sire for clearing that up  When I was a kid, I always wanted to be a bird in my next life. As I grew up (this is one of many incidents starting from home etc) I began to think that was probably not a very good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

al-Hasani said:


> The other thread got closed so I moved it to here:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is a difference between being educated and cultured and then committing such things. But once again I have seen no proof of this news. So I give him the benefit of the doubt for now at least.
> 
> Well, I hardly ever talk about India here and if I do it is never in a negative way unless there has been some childish trolling that I am countering like in this thread.
> 
> I mean the attested trading and cultural ties between the Arabian Peninsula and the Indian Subcontinent are at least 5000 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the blame lies on the Pakistani government. No doubt about it. If KSA did something similar I would be angry as well and blame them and not the foreigner taking advantage of it. Of course this portrays this prince in a bad light as well obviously. If the news is correct.
> 
> Well I don't know the exact rules but I know for a fact that there are national parks, a hunting season and strict rules in terms of hunting endangered species that nobody breaks. At least not the ordinary people. I have no idea if a prince is for instance hunting Arabian Leopards in Hijaz or Jizan in private but I highly doubt this.



Hunting should be declared as haram IMO, because more animals = better.


----------



## al-Hasani

doritos said:


> Hunting should be declared as haram IMO, because more animals = better.



Senseless hunting is already haram. For instance if that news in that other thread is correct then this was clear haram. Because unnecessary killing is not allowed. Even without the religious glasses this is wrong behavior since animals must never be killed for no reason.

Hunting is necessary for many species. It is to keep the numbers down.

Humans always hunted. This is an instinct in us from pre-historic times. So nothing strange about liking to hunt. All of our ancestors thousands of years ago did it and not until that long ago in most places. Some still do it to survive in South America, Africa and Asia.

The Houbara Bustard is rare so this is bad.

But poaching is a great problem. Just look at South America @blackface or Africa which is the worst.

@SarthakGanguly



How about a turtle? They live a very long life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

al-Hasani said:


> Senseless hunting is already haram. For instance if that news in that other thread is correct then this was clear haram. Because unnecessary killing is not allowed. Even without the religious glasses this is wrong behavior since animals must never be killed for no reason.
> 
> Hunting is necessary for many species. It is to keep the numbers down.
> 
> Humans always hunted. This is an instinct in us from pre-historic times. So nothing strange about liking to hunt. All of our ancestors thousands of years ago did it and not until that long ago in most places. Some still do it to survive in South America, Africa and Asia.
> 
> The Houbara Bustard is rare so this is bad.
> 
> But poaching is a great problem. Just look at South America @blackface or Africa which is the worst.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> 
> 
> How about a turtle? They live a very long life.


Naah, I can win a race against a rabbit... but then, I am still a turtle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@SarthakGanguly

This is hunting with a falcon after Houbara Birds in UAE. Seen from the perspective of the falcon due to the camera attached. Very awesome.






Hunting in Pakistan:











Houbara Bustard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is the Houbara Bustard living in Rajasthan?


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Then almost everyone on this forum would be banned including you for bashing Jews.


Brother, thanks for support. Anyway, do not waste your time on them. They are 50-cents army of mullahs  All of them have confessed to be basij members, and basij members are paid mercenaries of the regime  They deliberately try to derail threads and put pressure on anti-regime members, and threads.  Just ignore them


----------



## blackface

al-Hasani said:


> Senseless hunting is already haram. For instance if that news in that other thread is correct then this was clear haram. Because unnecessary killing is not allowed. Even without the religious glasses this is wrong behavior since animals must never be killed for no reason.
> 
> Hunting is necessary for many species. It is to keep the numbers down.
> 
> Humans always hunted. This is an instinct in us from pre-historic times. So nothing strange about liking to hunt. All of our ancestors thousands of years ago did it and not until that long ago in most places. Some still do it to survive in South America, Africa and Asia.
> 
> The Houbara Bustard is rare so this is bad.
> 
> But poaching is a great problem. Just look at South America @blackface or Africa which is the worst.
> 
> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> 
> 
> How about a turtle? They live a very long life.



Hunting is far better than factory farming. LOok at how animals are treated in factory farms. They have no breathing space, they are fed minimally, they are in pain constantly, and slaughtered. Their lives are worse than hell and we as humans have a moral obligation to put an end to such unneccesary cruelty to sentient non human animals. Hunting is much better - the animals lived a decent and free life and are killed instantly and without much pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

@Azlan Haider

Your signature is a pretty nice one liner.

How is this one liner: _Politics isn't about right versus left. It's about right versus wrong. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Kaan said:


> @Azlan Haider
> 
> Your signature is a pretty nice one liner.
> 
> How is this one liner: _Politics isn't about right versus left. It's about right versus wrong. _



We live in a strange world where 'left is right and right is wrong" .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

Azlan Haider said:


> We live in a strange world where 'left is right and right is wrong" .......



And you've countered this by saying the left is wrong and the right is right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@doritos @al-Hasani 

As far as I know hunting is only haram when someone is in ihram, or if you are going to hunt in makkah.


----------



## M. Sarmad

blackface said:


> And you've countered this by saying the left is wrong and the right is right?



Actually this is a little saying to help straight men remember which ear they can get pierced. The left ear is ok, the right ear means you're a limp-wristed pansy. 

@Kaan so still Right is right for you ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

There was alot of backlash in that bustard hunting thread SMH
I don't know why some members have to be so immature sometimes.


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> @SarthakGanguly
> 
> This is hunting with a falcon after Houbara Birds in UAE. Seen from the perspective of the falcon due to the camera attached. Very awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houbara Bustard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Is the Houbara Bustard living in Rajasthan?


If it wasn't for the $1.5 billion, I would've fined that prince with the amount required to breed 2000 bustards and then make him eat all those birds he slaughtered !!!


----------



## xenon54 out



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

@Azlan Haider @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Azlan Haider said:


> Actually this is a little saying to help straight men remember which ear they can get pierced. The left ear is ok, the right ear means you're a limp-wristed pansy.
> 
> @Kaan so still Right is right for you ??


Not in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

why @LegionnairE gets banned ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

ghara ghan said:


> why @LegionnairE gets banned ?


LOL

I told him like 5 times to stop using bad language. He didn't listen so I gave him a Pre warning. 2 posts later in the same thread he used bad language again. He already had 2 warning points so I added 1. Now he is banned. I made it where the ban only lasts 1 day so he will be back today in about 7 hours. NORMALLY BANS LAST 40 DAYS!!!! But im a nice guy.

I opened a thread in the GHQ asking for a tea house. Lets see what they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> LOL
> 
> I told him like 5 times to stop using bad language. He didn't listen so I gave him a Pre warning. 2 posts later in the same thread he used bad language again. He already had 2 warning points so I added 1. Now he is banned. I made it where the ban only lasts 1 day so he will be back today in about 7 hours. NORMALLY BANS LAST 40 DAYS!!!! But im a nice guy.
> 
> I opened a thread in the GHQ asking for a tea house. Lets see what they say.


you did the right thing let him be cooled than return 1 day is better than 40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

ghara ghan said:


> you did the right thing let him be cooled than return 1 day is better than 40


I dont think I will ever do a 40 day ban. Thats just not right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> I dont think I will ever do a 40 day ban. Thats just not right.


i really happy to have you as mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i really happy to have you as mod


What's up man?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> What's up man?


my @ss is burning  have you heard iran have a 36-story 150 m tower in Manhattan ? the building is taken by american now they wanna sell it and give it's money to relative of victim of terrorist attack !  ,this is our people's tower in this building they make dollars and and give it to students as scholarship  now i think they will stop giving these scholarships & arz e danesh jooi idk when these kind of news going to end ! 

650 Fifth Avenue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> my @ss is burning  have you heard iran have a 36-story 150 m tower in Manhattan ? the building is taken by american now they wanna sell it and give it's money to relative of victim of terrorist attack !  ,this is our people's tower in this building they make dollars and and give it to students as scholarship  now i think they will stop giving these scholarships & arz e danesh jooi idk when these kind of news going to end !
> 
> 650 Fifth Avenue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Dude, that building is part of Alavi foundation which was the main source of money for mullah lobbyists in US and Canada. It was spent only for NIAC, AmirAhmadi, and fucktard leftists and muslim extremists in US&Canada. Even one cent of that money has not been spent for students after Revolution. Do not be fooled by mullah propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Dude, that building is part of Alavi foundation which was the main source of money for mullah lobbyists in US and Canada. It was spent only for NIAC, AmirAhmadi, and fucktard leftists and muslim extremists in US&Canada. Even one cent of that money has not been spent for students after Revolution. Do not be fooled by mullah propaganda


yea i know but you know it's hard to explain it , this tower was in the one of the most important city and District in the world if we going to buy another tower could we find it in that district ? do you know how much will be expansive to buy it ? one day it could used for good purpose but now we lose it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> yea i know but you know it's hard to explain it , this tower was in the one of the most important city and District in the world if we going to by another tower could we find it in that district ? do you know how much will be expansive to buy it ? one day it could used for good purpose but now we lose it


LOL, dude, mullahs have burnt more than 100 times of the value of this building in the past 30 years. You know, it is like when a thief comes to a home and you, as the home owner, are worried about the water valve which is open and water is wasting. 

Anyway, let's discuss about another topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

PDF Knife Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> LOL, dude, mullahs have burnt more than 100 times of the value of this building in the past 30 years. You know, it is like when a thief comes to a home and you, as the home owner, are worried about the water valve which is open and water is wasting.
> 
> Anyway, let's discuss about another topic


is there anything worse than iran's internet ? from 24 h we have 20 h disconnection


yea you are right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> is there anything worse than iran's internet ? from 24 we have 20 disconnection
> 
> 
> yea you are right


No, there isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 are there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 are there ?


Bale aziz. inja hastam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Bale aziz. inja hastam


1 min fekardam band shodi  

sup bro hows the weather in usa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> 1 min fekardam band shodi
> 
> sup bro hows the weather in usa


@ghara ghan man bidi nistam ke be in baad ha belarzam. man touye zendegim yek asl daaram. ounam ine ke har chi moshkel bishtar besheh, manam talaasham bishtar misheh va hich vaght tou zendegim give up nakardeh va nemikonam. 
Dar mored e in hezbollahi ha ham hamin hast, har chi moshkel bishtar ijaad konand, man ham bishtar bar zeddeshoun amal mikonam 
BTW, Weather is awesome here. flowers are grown again, and I am enjoying the beautiful spring here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan man bidi nistam ke be in baad ha belarzam. man touye zendegim yek asl daaram. ounam ine ke har chi moshkel bishtar besheh, manam talaasham bishtar misheh va hich vaght tou zendegim give up nakardeh va nemikonam.
> Dar mored e in hezbollahi ha ham hamin hast, har chi moshkel bishtar ijaad konand, man ham bishtar bar zeddeshoun amal mikonam







rmi5 said:


> har chi moshkel bishtar besheh, manam talaasham bishtar misheh


man in harfet roo avizeye goosham mikonam in rooz ha yeki az sakhtarin roozhaye zendegiye mane , in harfet vaghan roohiye man rooo avaz kard ty 




rmi5 said:


> BTW, Weather is awesome here. flowers are grown again, and I am enjoying the beautiful spring here.


it's great than  here we get hot weather  i hate hot weather i rather live with polar bear in a cave than here in summers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> man in harfet roo avizeye goosham mikonam in rooz ha yeki az sakhtarin roozhaye zendegiye mane , in harfet vaghan roohiye man rooo avaz kard ty
> 
> 
> 
> it's great than  here we get hot weather  i hate hot weather i rather live with polar bear in a cave than here in summers



Well, there is a golf field very close to my home and its grass was all green again, and there was some beautiful flowers as well. I every day drive in its side and it makes my day happy. It really looks like a piece of heaven these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 can you translate this from English to Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@rmi5

A friend of mine who is living in the city of Shiraz is planning to study in Canada. I tried to help her out but the issue is that she has no idea from where to start, nor do I. The Canadian embassy in Iran is closed as she told. Also she has no idea about the requirement of Student Visa. All she has now is her Passport, Academic History and Bank Statement and the enrollment letter which I emailed to her. I looked up in the internet and I found that the Canadian embassy in Turkey accept applications from Iran and elsewhere. Does that means she needs to travel to Turkey or just send application by mail? She was talking about biometric process that must be done in advance. I gave her some related links but she said all of them are blocked.

Your help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Where are you all?  ..I feel all alone 

@Kaan @Sinan @rmi5 @haman10 @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani @doritos @Yzd Khalifa @RAMPAGE @KingMamba @ghara ghan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Where are you all?  ..I feel all alone
> 
> @Kaan @Sinan @rmi5 @haman10 @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani @doritos @Yzd Khalifa @RAMPAGE @KingMamba @ghara ghan



Mostly busy with our section...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Mostly busy with our section...



Bring the party over here. 

My Arab brethren don't look out for each other, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 can you translate this from English to Persian


@Ostad 's translation is almost correct:


Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan
> 2.اعداد حقیقی و حسابی
> 3.تناسب
> 4.فاکتور گیری
> 5.اعداد نمایی(توان)
> 6.ریشه یابی
> 7.معادله درجه اول
> 8. اینو نمیدونم فارسیش چی میشه ولی فک کنم نابرابری شاید درست باشه
> همون بزرگتر کوچکتر خودمون میشه
> 9.توابع
> 10. مجموعه ها
> 11.چند جمله ای ها
> example=4x+6
> 12. معادله درجه 2
> 13.مثللثات
> 14.اعداد مختلط
> 15.لگاریتم
> 16. منظور اثبات های مربوط به بخش نظریه اعداد هستش
> 17.دامنه توابع
> 18.ماتریس ودترمینان
> 
> 19. حد
> 20.مشتق
> 21.انتگرال


But, the following modifications need to be done:
chand ta eslaahiyeh:
2) A'daad e gouyaa(kasri) va A'daad e dar mabnaaye 10
8) Naa-mosaavi ha va A'daad e motlagh
12) mo'aadelaat e martabe dovvom, naa-mosaavi ha va tavaabe'
16) Esteghraa ye riyaazi, manzour hamoun asl e Esteghraa hast 



Arabian Legend said:


> @rmi5
> 
> A friend of mine who is living in the city of Shiraz is planning to study in Canada. I tried to help her out but the issue is that she has no idea from where to start, nor do I. The Canadian embassy in Iran is closed as she told. Also she has no idea about the requirement of Student Visa. All she has now is her Passport, Academic History and Bank Statement and the enrollment letter which I emailed to her. I looked up in the internet and I found that the Canadian embassy in Turkey accept applications from Iran and elsewhere. Does that means she needs to travel to Turkey or just send application by mail? She was talking about biometric process that must be done in advance. I gave her some related links but she said all of them are blocked.
> 
> Your help would be appreciated.


You can send her this link:
ApplyAbroad Forum
This is a forum for the ones who want to study(or emigrate to) outside of Iran, and it has all of the related details. It has also the resources for taking English exams, how to get an appointment from embassy, how to book flights, the necessary items need to be bring in outside of Iran, and every other detail that you can imagine. This forum is also a really big forum and it is always up to date. BTW, my information about Canada embassies are limited, but I think most people go to Ankara or Abu-dhabi to get Canadian Visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad 's translation is almost correct:
> 
> But, the following modifications need to be done:
> chand ta eslaahiyeh:
> 2) A'daad e gouyaa(kasri) va A'daad e dar mabnaaye 10
> 8) Naa-mosaavi ha va A'daad e motlagh
> 12) mo'aadelaat e martabe dovvom, naa-mosaavi ha va tavaabe'
> 16) Esteghraa ye riyaazi, manzour hamoun asl e Esteghraa hast



esm in na mosaavi kolan yadam rafteh boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hazzy997 said:


> Where are you all?  ..I feel all alone


Just got home. wassup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Just got home. wassup



Trolling the prime minister of Israel's facebook page, ROFLMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> You can send her this link:
> ApplyAbroad Forum
> This is a forum for the ones who want to study(or emigrate to) outside of Iran, and it has all of the related details. It has also the resources for taking English exams, how to get an appointment from embassy, how to book flights, the necessary items need to be bring in outside of Iran, and every other detail that you can imagine. This forum is also a really big forum and it is always up to date. BTW, my information about Canada embassies are limited, but I think most people go to Ankara or Abu-dhabi to get Canadian Visa.



Thank you, that was helpful but site is blocked in Iran. Im doing share screen on Skype, so tiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> 7abibi, do you know what has happened here?!!!
> both @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE are banned.
> 
> 
> our wolf is banned.


Hu Songshan banned me for posting without value about uighur issue. It is such a vague excuse.

I guess he didn't agree with me and I didn't use insults so he couldn't ban me for that. So he came up with the vague lame excuse to ban me. Mods shouldn't have double standard but Hu Songshan does have this. This is the second time.

I hope management will do something about it. Chinese shouldn't be allowed to install the same authoritarian rule they have in their country on to this forum. If you can you should also file complaint at head quarters. @Kaan @ghara ghan @Sinan and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Hu Songshan banned me for posting without value about uighur issue. It is such a vague excuse.
> 
> I guess he didn't agree with me and I didn't use insults so he couldn't ban me for that. So he came up with the vague lame excuse to ban me. Mods shouldn't have double standard but Hu Songshan does have this. This is the second time.
> 
> I hope management will do something about it. Chinese shouldn't be allowed to install the same authoritarian rule they have in their country on to this forum.



LOL


----------



## usernameless

atatwolf said:


> Hu Songshan banned me for posting without value about uighur issue. It is such a vague excuse.
> 
> I guess he didn't agree with me and I didn't use insults so he couldn't ban me for that. So he came up with the vague lame excuse to ban me. Mods shouldn't have double standard but Hu Songshan does have this. This is the second time.
> 
> I hope management will do something about it. Chinese shouldn't be allowed to install the same authoritarian rule they have in their country on to this forum. If you can you should also file complaint at head quarters. @Kaan @ghara ghan @Sinan and others.


welcome back bro, but how can he ban you in the Turkish section? let me guess, you were doing your usual thing in the Chinese section again, weren't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Arabian Legend said:


> Thank you, that was helpful but site is blocked in Iran. Im doing share screen on Skype, so tiring.


it's not banned


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Thank you, that was helpful but site is blocked in Iran. Im doing share screen on Skype, so tiring.



You have an Iranian girlfriend?

لعنك الله ساقيم عليك الحد 

ROFLMAO JK JK JK JK Don't get upset habibi


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> Hu Songshan banned me for posting without value about uighur issue. It is such a vague excuse.
> 
> I guess he didn't agree with me and I didn't use insults so he couldn't ban me for that. So he came up with the vague lame excuse to ban me. Mods shouldn't have double standard but Hu Songshan does have this. This is the second time.
> 
> I hope management will do something about it. Chinese shouldn't be allowed to install the same authoritarian rule they have in their country on to this forum. If you can you should also file complaint at head quarters. @Kaan @ghara ghan @Sinan and others.


I will see what I can do. 

You should also try to find the post for which he gave you a warning. When I look at your record I am not able to see for which posts you got warnings/infraction points for. If you can find the post and show them then they may do something about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Kaan said:


> I will see what I can do.
> 
> You should also try to find the post for which he gave you a warning. When I look at your record I am not able to see for which posts you got warnings/infraction points for. If you can find the post and show them then they may do something about it.


Thanks abi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> Thank you, that was helpful but site is blocked in Iran. Im doing share screen on Skype, so tiring.


Uhhh, rats. Actually I have not been in Iran for quite long time and I don't know which websites are recently blocked. Anyway, you can use Team viewer software instead of skype to make it easier. Another option is using some anti-filter software by her to pass the filter.


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Hu Songshan banned me for posting without value about uighur issue. It is such a vague excuse.
> 
> I guess he didn't agree with me and I didn't use insults so he couldn't ban me for that. So he came up with the vague lame excuse to ban me. Mods shouldn't have double standard but Hu Songshan does have this. This is the second time.
> 
> I hope management will do something about it. Chinese shouldn't be allowed to install the same authoritarian rule they have in their country on to this forum. If you can you should also file complaint at head quarters. @Kaan @ghara ghan @Sinan and others.



Welcome back brother 
I expected it be Chinese mod again. 
BTW, Don't worry. We will make a thread in the GHQ in this regard 

PS. I don't know why there is a message when I want to quote @Arabian Legend that it says that your post is awaiting for moderation. Probably NSA is looking for @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Hazzy997 said:


> You have an Iranian girlfriend?
> 
> لعنك الله ساقيم عليك الحد
> 
> ROFLMAO JK JK JK JK Don't get upset habibi




Having girlfreind is bad?


----------



## KingMamba

@Hazzy997 heard you and eagle threatened each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

kouroshkourosh said:


> Having girlfreind is bad?



I was joking with him. 

If you want to ask me from a religious standpoint go ahead brother ask questions.



KingMamba said:


> @Hazzy997 heard you and eagle threatened each other.



Not really, he got me upset when he mocked the deaths of some Palestinians so I started going off on his Jordanian Armed Forces thread. 

Then it kept going on and on from there, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@KingMamba 

In short, yes we did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> my @ss is burning  have you heard iran have a 36-story 150 m tower in Manhattan ? the building is taken by american now they wanna sell it and give it's money to relative of victim of terrorist attack !  ,this is our people's tower in this building they make dollars and and give it to students as scholarship  now i think they will stop giving these scholarships & arz e danesh jooi idk when these kind of news going to end !
> 
> 650 Fifth Avenue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


If you wanna know more about Alavi foundation and that building, you can see the video below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@al-Hasani you just changed your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> @al-Hasani you just changed your avatar.



I reverted back.

I could not decide on a new avatar and I will only change once I find a good avatar. First world problems indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I reverted back.
> 
> I could not decide on a new avatar and I will only change once I find a good avatar. First world problems indeed.


Aww, poor guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

al-Hasani said:


> I reverted back.
> 
> I could not decide on a new avatar and I will only change once I find a good avatar. First world problems indeed.


don't change you avatar it's good , i have big problem with avatar changing  i can't recognize PDF member when they change their avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

kouroshkourosh said:


> it's not banned



Hi there,

Are you sure? Because she used the word ''filtered'' and I don't know what she meant by that. 

Anyway, she got what she was looking for. 

Thanx.


----------



## xenon54 out

Arabian Legend said:


> Anyway, she got what she was looking for.


So, im curious, how is she going to get Canadian visa?


----------



## Arabian Legend

xenon54 said:


> So, im curious, how is she going to get Canadian visa?



She will head to Ankara, Turkey to get her application processed. 

Welcome her please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Arabian Legend said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are you sure? Because she used the word ''filtered'' and I don't know what she meant by that.
> 
> Anyway, she got what she was looking for.
> 
> Thanx.



Hi ,

Yes i am sure but maybe on different ISPs it is filtered or blocked.

BTW she can use vpn or go to coffenet.


----------



## Full Moon

al-Hasani said:


> I reverted back.
> 
> I could not decide on a new avatar and I will only change once I find a good avatar. First world problems indeed.



You may re-think about changing it. It looks good and I personally think it is among the best ones on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

​


----------



## al-Hasani

@500

Do all Israeli conscripts learn Krav Maga? It's awesome.










If so then I do not hope that you had the women instructor in the last video as your teacher! What a badass. Do you call them shemales now a days or what, LOL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

^^^

@al-Hasani 

Hasani, I think you're very bored today. 

Tell you what? Want to go troll the Turks on our Arab superiority?


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ^^^
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Hasani, I think you're very bored today.
> 
> Tell you what? Want to go troll the Turks on our Arab superiority?



I am indeed but I am not trolling. 

Krav Maga is awesome. I have to admit that. Just asking if every Israeli conscript is learning that.

LOL that mutual trolling ended 2 months ago and lasted for a few days. Other than that there has been no problems between Arab or Turkish users here.

I was not even in the mood for any trolling tonight but the same notorious retards made me troll by replying to their troll posts on the ME section.

Actually I was trying to kickstart a discussion about Arabs or in particularly Palestinians inventing a more deadly martial art than Krav Maga. I want to see that happening in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I am indeed but I am not trolling.
> 
> Krav Maga is awesome. I have to admit that. Just asking if every Israeli conscript is learning that.
> 
> LOL that mutual trolling ended 2 months ago and lasted for a few days. Other than that there has been no problems between Arab or Turkish users here.
> 
> I was not even in the mood for any trolling tonight but the same notorious retards made me troll by replying to their troll posts on the ME section.
> 
> Actually I was trying to kickstart a discussion about Arabs or in particularly Palestinians inventing a more deadly martial art than Krav Maga. I want to see that happening in the future.



They do have one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

al-Hasani said:


> @500
> 
> Do all Israeli conscripts learn Krav Maga? It's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so then I do not hope that you had the women instructor in the last video as your teacher! What a badass. Do you call them shemales now a days or what, LOL?


Only SF learn it seriously. Infantry so so. Me as a tanker almost nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Arabian Legend 
I tried to post this comment yesterday, but it is not shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> I tried to post this comment yesterday, but it is not shown.



This is happening with me too, I guess when we make references to people in first person the mod has to approve it. Unfortunately, probably after me and BE flamewar we had.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> This is happening with me too, I guess when we make references to people in first person the mod has to approve it. Unfortunately, probably after me and BE flamewar we had.


maybe, they are sensitive to some keywords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> maybe, they are sensitive to some keywords.



That purple smiley is terrifying and gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> That purple smiley is terrifying and gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Full Moon 

Hasani do you remember Ruby? I had a crush on her as a young child, i thought i had a geniuine chance to marry her and it didn't happen so I got depressed from 9 years of age.   






@al-Hasani 

OMG that face at 1:02  



I love crude looking girls like that.

@Mahmoud_EGY 

She's Egyptian!? Mahmoud i will vote for Sisi marry me her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

Sup?

@Hazzy997 Which Mahatir bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sam1980 said:


> Sup?
> 
> @Hazzy997 Which Mahatir bro?



Sup Brotha. 

LOL! The Arab guy on this forum @mahatir , not the actual Bangladashi guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @Full Moon
> 
> Hasani do you remember Ruby? I had a crush on her as a young child, i thought i had a geniuine chance to marry her and it didn't happen so I got depressed from 9 years of age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> OMG that face at 1:02
> 
> 
> 
> I love crude looking girls like that.



I got beaten by bamboo sticks when I was smaller if I listened to music.

But I am sure that @Mahmoud_EGY and @Frogman have.

I always preferred female Lebanese singers but there are so many Arab female singers. Man, LOL. I remember that I had my favorites when younger as well!

For instance I have always liked Sofia El Marikh.

Also why the hell do nearly all famous Arab female singers marry businessmen? I know that business and trade is in our blood but still…..



Hazzy997 said:


> Sup Brotha.
> 
> LOL! The Arab guy on this forum @mahatir , not the actual Bangladashi guy.



He is half Arab and although sometimes having radical liberal viewpoints I wish we had more of his likes. He is a Ibadi as well if I am not mistaken.

If we look past politics. I like his critical sense. In other words he takes no hostages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I got beaten by bamboo sticks when I was smaller if I listened to music.
> 
> But I am sure that @Mahmoud_EGY and @Frogman have.
> 
> I always preferred female Lebanese singers but there are so many Arab female singers. Man, LOL. I remember that I had my favorites when younger as well!
> 
> For instance I have always liked Sofia El Marikh.
> 
> Also why the hell do nearly all famous Arab female singers marry businessmen? I know that business and trade is in our blood but still…..
> 
> 
> 
> He is half Arab and although sometimes having radical liberal viewpoints I wish we had more of his likes. He is a Ibadi as well if I am not mistaken.
> 
> If we look past politics. I like his critical sense. In other words he takes no hostages.



HAHAHAHHA LOL! My Mom would cover my eyes right away and change the channel. 

But me and my family friend we used tell our Mothers to keep it on, lol. 

I swear I don't get why they marry odd people, my father is obsessed with Oum Kalthoum as all middle aged arab men are. And Abdel Halem. 



al-Hasani said:


> I got beaten by bamboo sticks when I was smaller if I listened to music.
> 
> But I am sure that @Mahmoud_EGY and @Frogman have.
> 
> I always preferred female Lebanese singers but there are so many Arab female singers. Man, LOL. I remember that I had my favorites when younger as well!
> 
> For instance I have always liked Sofia El Marikh.
> 
> Also why the hell do nearly all famous Arab female singers marry businessmen? I know that business and trade is in our blood but still…..
> 
> 
> 
> He is half Arab and although sometimes having radical liberal viewpoints I wish we had more of his likes. He is a Ibadi as well if I am not mistaken.
> 
> If we look past politics. I like his critical sense. In other words he takes no hostages.



What is an Ibadi? 

He's so annoying when he goes on rants, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Hazzy997 said:


> Sup Brotha.
> 
> LOL! The Arab guy on this forum @mahatir , not the actual Bangladashi guy.



Oh man! I always thought he is Malaysian! Or is he?!


----------



## Falcon29

Sam1980 said:


> Oh man! I always thought he is Malaysian! Or is he?!



I thought he was an emirate Arab turns out hes half half.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought he was an emirate Arab turns out hes half half.



From what I observe, he is an Arab-Atheist-Pro pre-Revolution Iran-ist! And a Malaysia lover! A very odd combination!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> HAHAHAHHA LOL! My Mom would cover my eyes right away and change the channel.
> 
> But me and my family friend we used tell our Mothers to keep it on, lol.
> 
> I swear I don't get why they marry odd people, my father is obsessed with Oum Kalthoum as all middle aged arab men are. And Abdel Halem.
> 
> 
> 
> What is an Ibadi?
> 
> He's so annoying when he goes on rants, lol.



I was obviously joking with the beating stuff. My father never hurt me or my siblings but my mother used to pull our ears when we were smaller if we misbehaved but in a loving way, LOL.

Not sure. Don't follow all that gossip nonsense. My sisters do though. Women. 

Umm Kulthum is one among several favorites of my grandfather as well. She really was popular for that generation.

I did not know much about Ibadism until a few years ago where I researched it.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إباضية

Ibadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ibadism: Origins & History

They are mostly found in Oman nowadays with very small pockets in Algeria and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I was obviously joking with the beating stuff. My father never hurt me or my siblings but my mother used to pull our ears when we were smaller if we misbehaved but in a loving way, LOL.
> 
> Not sure. Don't follow all that gossip nonsense. My sisters do though. Women.
> 
> Umm Kulthum is one among several favorites of my grandfather as well. She really was popular for that generation.
> 
> I did not know much about Ibadism until a few years ago where I researched it.
> 
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إباضية
> 
> Ibadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ibadism: Origins & History
> 
> They are mostly found in Oman nowadays with very small pockets in Algeria and Libya.



Oh those good old days of pulling ears and slipper surface to surface launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Oh those good old days of pulling ears and slipper surface to surface launches.



I have a vague memory of pissing in my pants the first time it happened. I must not have been more than 2-3 years old, LOL. Good old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

A lot of Arab singers come out of Egypt actually. 

Except the legendary Qazim AL Saher from Iraq. 



al-Hasani said:


> I have a vague memory of pissing in my pants the first time it happened. I must not have been more than 2-3 years old, LOL. Good old days.



Bro it used to be like this for me 24/7:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> A lot of Arab singers come out of Egypt actually.
> 
> Except the legendary Qazim AL Saher from Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro it used to be like this for me 24/7:





Yes, Egypt is also the most populous Arab country and as most of us Arabs know then Egyptian movies, satire, series etc. gained and have a lot of popularity still due to their global Arab appeal and history.



It's weird that you tend to remember such things. It was not even meant in a bad way. A little caring/loving pull in the ear. Sometimes you really do remember the strangest of things.
Yeah, I do remember that. Hillarious.






Notice Bush's attempts of saying "thank you very much" in Arabic.

How the time flies fast. Feels like it happened not long ago but it is literary years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, Egypt is also the most populous Arab country and as most of us Arabs know then Egyptian movies, satire, series etc. gained and have a lot of popularity still due to their global Arab appeal and history.
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird that you tend to remember such things. It was not even meant in a bad way. A little caring/loving pull in the ear. Sometimes you really do remember the strangest of things.
> Yeah, I do remember that. Hillarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Bush's attempts of saying "thank you very much" in Arabic.
> 
> How the times flies fast.



My ear pulling wasn't lovely it was punishing. 

Yeah suddenly I started remembering things after viewing youtube i got to some Arabic songs. 

Time sure does fly it's amazing. Hopefully we end up Jannah. You know what's frightening? 

Hadith says you will be ressurected with people you spent your time around, so this is scary thought of me ressurecting with all other PDF memebrs here too. 

OH MY GOD!  PLease NO

@rmi5 @Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> My ear pulling wasn't lovely it was punishing.
> 
> Yeah suddenly I started remembering things after viewing youtube i got to some Arabic songs.
> 
> Time sure does fly it's amazing. Hopefully we end up Jannah. You know what's frightening?
> 
> Hadith says you will be ressurected with people you spent your time around, so this is scary thought of me ressurecting with all other PDF memebrs here too.
> 
> OH MY GOD!  PLease NO
> 
> @rmi5 @Kaan




LOL. Then, you will be resurrected with 500, blackeagle, YZD Khalifa. 
@Al-Hassani will be resurrected with mullah clowns. 
and I will be resurrected with Surenas, and Bahoz clowns, and kill myself after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> LOL. Then, you will be resurrected with 500, blackeagle, YZD Khalifa.
> @Al-Hassani will be resurrected with mullah clowns.
> and I will be resurrected with Surenas, and Bahoz clowns, and kill myself after that.



I'm going to accuse them of being heretics. 

@RAMPAGE @KingMamba @rockstar08 @WebMaster 

This is catchy, makes me wanna be a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Jessica_L 

I need the instrumental for this.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> I need the instrumental for this.



There's a software called audacity which can take out the vocals from the song. I use it sometimes to make instrumentals I can't find online. Btw where have you been lately?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm going to accuse them of being heretics.
> 
> @RAMPAGE @KingMamba @rockstar08 @WebMaster
> 
> This is catchy, makes me wanna be a Pakistani.



What language is that lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jessica_L said:


> There's a software called audacity which can take out the vocals from the song. I use it sometimes to make instrumentals I can't find online. Btw where have you been lately?


I was using audacity to record my voice and doing practice for speaking section in TOEFL.



KingMamba said:


> What language is that lol?


french, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> There's a software called audacity which can take out the vocals from the song. I use it sometimes to make instrumentals I can't find online. Btw where have you been lately?



Where have you been? 

I rarely see you, I for the first time got banned for a really long period but my homie shortened the ban for me. 

Ask the people here what happened, if they remember.  @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> I rarely see you, I for the first time got banned for a really long period but my homie shortened the ban for me.
> 
> Ask the people here what happened, if they remember.  @rmi5


Actually, @al-Hasani later explained to me what has happened.
In summary, it was like e nuke exploded in the PDF, and you and blackeagle were vaporized when I opened PDF. 
Your bashing comments were everywhere.  I, seriously, expect you guys not to do such a mess again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> I rarely see you, I for the first time got banned for a really long period but my homie shortened the ban for me.
> 
> Ask the people here what happened, if they remember.  @rmi5



Why were you banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Why were you banned?



Look right on top of you. 



rmi5 said:


> Actually, @al-Hasani later explained to me what has happened.
> In summary, it was like e nuke exploded in the PDF, and you and blackeagle were vaporized when I opened PDF.
> Your bashing comments were everywhere.  I, seriously, expect you guys not to do such a mess again.



He made me go off after one of my threads he was happy that Hamas fighters died then I completely derailed his thread then it got really ugly with threats and unimaginable curse words. 

then manticore banned me.  I swear I knew it was him too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Look right on top of you.
> 
> 
> 
> He made me go off after one of my threads he was happy that Hamas fighters died then I completely derailed his thread then it got really ugly with threats and unimaginable curse words.
> 
> then manticore banned me.  I swear I knew it was him too.


Yup, I have heard about it, and read some of your comments.  I have heard that you have even planned and arranged to meet each other in Michigan and Riyadh, in order to have a physical fight as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I have heard about it, and read some of your comments.  I have heard that you have even planned and arranged to meet each other in Michigan and Riyadh, in order to have a physical fight as well.



No he didn't, it was me who was saying I will come to him and he gave me his address, ROFLMAO.

WOW! The stupid store mixes up my order i didn't order this SHIZ!

Sonic just opened the gates of hell on itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Sam1980 said:


> From what I observe, he is an Arab-Atheist-Pro pre-Revolution Iran-ist! And a Malaysia lover! A very odd combination!





Sam1980 said:


> From what I observe, he is an Arab-Atheist-Pro pre-Revolution Iran-ist! And a Malaysia lover! A very odd combination!



what kind of weed do you hit ?


----------



## KingMamba

mahatir said:


> what kind of weed do you hit ?



So what are you then, I think @al-Hasani said you were an Omani? Is that true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> HAHAHAHHA LOL! My Mom would cover my eyes right away and change the channel.
> 
> But me and my family friend we used tell our Mothers to keep it on, lol.
> 
> I swear I don't get why they marry odd people, my father is obsessed with Oum Kalthoum as all middle aged arab men are. And Abdel Halem.
> 
> 
> 
> What is an Ibadi?
> 
> He's so annoying when he goes on rants, lol.



You Just cant thinking about me , bro sorry I am not gay .


KingMamba said:


> So what are you then, I think @al-Hasani said you were an Omani? Is that true?



I am not Omani and Hassani is right about my sect though there is ibadi minority in UAE .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

KingMamba said:


> So what are you then, I think @al-Hasani said you were an Omani? Is that true?



I just wrote that he is Ibadi. I know that he is half Emirati and half Malaysian. He has said so on a few occasions.

Although I have to admit that I was not aware of there being a local Ibadi minority in UAE. It must be really insignificant but I can be wrong @mahatir

Wait a second. Why the hell is @Hazzy997 banned AGAIN?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Hazzy997 banned?


----------



## mahatir

al-Hasani said:


> I just wrote that he is Ibadi. I know that he is half Emirati and half Malaysian. He has said so on a few occasions.
> 
> Although I have to admit that I was not aware of there being a local Ibadi minority in UAE. It must be really insignificant but I can be wrong @mahatir
> 
> Wait a second. Why the hell is @Hazzy997 banned AGAIN?



Only 10 thousand in UAE so yeah small one that lives close to oman border . anyway there is not much difference between us and sunnis we pray in same mosque etc and we do not worship specific figures like shia . 

I told hazzy I had connections on this site but he never listened , he continued insulting me from my back and he got what he deserves .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm going to accuse them of being heretics.
> 
> @RAMPAGE @KingMamba @rockstar08 @WebMaster
> 
> This is catchy, makes me wanna be a Pakistani.



anyone can translate ?


----------



## KingMamba

mahatir said:


> Only 10 thousand in UAE so yeah small one that lives close to oman border . anyway there is not much difference between us and sunnis we pray in same mosque etc and we do not worship specific figures like shia .
> 
> I told hazzy* I had connections on this site but he never listened* , he continued insulting me from my back and he got what he deserves .



How much you payed webby ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

rmi5 said:


> I was using audacity to record my voice and doing practice for speaking section in TOEFL.


 You stopped using it now?



> Wait a second. Why the hell is @@Hazzy997 banned AGAIN?


I was gonna ask the same thing.I am shocked to see him banned again. There's only 1 group of people here who should be banned for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

KingMamba said:


> How much you payed webby ?



you know we dont count money bro  had we not had gun control laws I would have bought my own JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jessica_L said:


> You stopped using it now?
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask the same thing.I am shocked to see him banned again. There's only 1 group of people here who should be banned for good.


Yeah, actually I took TOEFL many years ago, and then stopped using this software. But, it was a user friendly and very good software


----------



## Sam1980

mahatir said:


> what kind of weed do you hit ?



I don't know, our dealer is the same guy. Ask him next time.


----------



## -SINAN-

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani 

Guys do you know what happened to this project.

*SAUDI AIRLINES HOUSING COMPLEX
JEDDAH, SAUDI ARABIA
*
I'm just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani
> 
> Guys do you know what happened to this project.
> 
> *SAUDI AIRLINES HOUSING COMPLEX
> JEDDAH, SAUDI ARABIA
> *
> I'm just curious.



It's related to the King Abdulaziz International Airport expansion work. It will have a capacity of 80 million passengers pr. year once when completely finished.

Freyssinet Saudi Arabia was awarded with The Jeddah Airport Housing project from the Ministry of Housing in August 2013. The project is expected to be executed in a period of 20 months.

Read more here below:

King Abdulaziz International Airport Development Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> It's related to the King Abdulaziz International Airport expansion work. It will have a capacity of *80 million passengers* pr. year once when completely finished.



Ours will be bigger. 

Istanbul New Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Congratulations with the win tonight. Saw the game with a bunch of Real Madrid fans (fellow students here). Really impressive I must say.

But something tells me that Mourinho will win the final if they beat Atlético Madrid tomorrow night but you never know.

Now of course my two elder brothers who are big Real Madrid fans will keep talking about the victory for the next few days.

The counter attacks of Real Madrid are simply deadly and when you have Ronaldo in this form and a hardworking and quick Bale, Benzema, di María and a really good Modric it is difficult to lose. Pepe and especially Ramos were impressive again.

But always good to see a Spanish side in the final!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> Congratulations with the win tonight. Saw the game with a bunch of Real Madrid fans (fellow students here). Really impressive I must say.
> 
> But something tells me that Mourinho will win the final if they beat Atlético Madrid tomorrow night but you never know.
> 
> Now of course my two elder brothers who are big Real Madrid fans will keep talking about the victory for the next few days.
> 
> The counter attacks of Real Madrid are simply deadly and when you have Ronaldo in this form and a hardworking and quick Bale, Benzema, di María and a really good Modric it is difficult to lose. Pepe and especially Ramos were impressive again.
> 
> But always good to see a Spanish side in the final!




Thanks, My feeling tells me that Real Madrid will have it this time.

Btw don't miss the opining ceremony tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Everyone has a tea garden and tea shop but no one serving tea  @Kaan

How come the Iranians are not advertising their tea?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Talon said:


> Everyone has a tea garden and tea shop but no one serving tea  @Kaan
> 
> How come the Iranians are not advertising their tea?!


Why serve tea if no one has any money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Kaan said:


> Why serve tea if no one has any money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

oops @Kaan based on the thread:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Talon said:


> oops @Kaan based on the thread:


It doesnt look like Saudi Riyal? 

Saudi riyal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Qatari Riyals.


Wait a second isnt it zero on the left banknote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> It doesnt look like Saudi Riyal?
> 
> Saudi riyal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Qatari Riyals.
Speaking about Arab currencies then the Kuwaiti Dinar is the highest-valued currency unit in the world!

List of circulating currencies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Arabian Legend said:


> Thanks, My feeling tells me that Real Madrid will have it this time.
> 
> Btw don't miss the opining ceremony tomorrow.



Well, let's hope not.

Will watch it and update the thread I made on the ME section if I don't forget it.



xenon54 said:


> Wait a second isnt it zero on the left banknote?



5 Qatari Riyal banknote.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> 5 Qatari Riyal banknote.



Oops i confused 0 and *·*

0=5
*·*=0

Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

xenon54 said:


> It doesnt look like Saudi Riyal?
> 
> Saudi riyal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was not bribing him I mean giving him Saudi Riyal  

Qatari Riyal coz I dont think there is any Qatari on this forum so no prejudice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> Well, let's hope not.



 We will win. 



> Will watch it and update the thread I made on the ME section if I don't forget it.



Its going to be one of a kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@Arabian Legend
Is xbox one better or ps4?



Talon said:


> oops @Kaan based on the thread:



They look so small and easy to carry.


----------



## Dubious

Jessica_L said:


> They look so small and easy to carry.


Yo American notes are soo damn long...I had to get another wallet for them


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

"Khalid is the Sword of God"

Prophet Muhammad (saws) (629 A.D)

"What an excellent servant of God: Khalid ibn al-Walid, one of the swords of Allah, unleashed against the unbelievers."

Prophet Muhammad (saws). (630 A.D)

"He is a master of war; a friend of death. He has the dash of a lion and the patience of a cat!"

Amr ibn al A'as (ra), another famous general of 7th century Islamic conquest, said this during Ridda Wars when Caliph Abu Bakr asked him about his opinion regarding Khalid.(632 A.D)

I've fought in so many battles seeking martyrdom that there is no spot in my body left without a scar or a wound made by a spear or sword. And yet here I am, dying on my bed like an old camel. May the eyes of the cowards never rest.

—Khalid ibn al-Walid (ra)

Undoubtedly one of the best generals in human history and among the very few undefeated generals.

Khalid ibn al-Walid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Jessica_L said:


> @Arabian Legend
> Is xbox one better or ps4?
> 
> 
> 
> They look so small and easy to carry.



For me I prefer PS4 over the xbox but I like the Xbox controllers. When I got my ps4 I bought an adapter that allows me to use xbox controller on the PS4 but sadly it doesn't work on every game. But overall I would say go for the PS4. Note that for the xbox online LIVE paid subscription is required annually.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Ours will be bigger.
> 
> Istanbul New Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I asked at the time because my firm proposed for that project (in 2012) but seems like we have lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@ranjeet

Long time no see mate. How are you doing and where have you been? I hope that everything is fine with you. Come here and have some Arab coffee and some sweets.

You must tell me how you are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Sinan said:


> I asked at the time because my firm proposed for that project (in 2012) but seems like we have lost.



Theres a project called Marmara city in Baghdad ( Turkish company ) i'll post it in the Iraq thread, are you involved in that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> @ranjeet
> 
> Long time no see mate. How are you doing and where have you been? I hope that everything is fine with you. Come here and have some Arab coffee and some sweets.
> 
> You must tell me how you are doing.


m good man ... been banned for the last whole month. been surfing through your thread.... and u have been busy rubbing it in. 
how are things at your end man. hows family and everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> m good man ... been banned for the last whole month. been surfing through your thread.... and u have been busy rubbing it in.
> how are things at your end man. hows family and everything else.



That's great to here. Just wondered where you were at.

Oh, well. Been there and done that.  What matters is that you are good.

Well, it could be better but I don't complain. Soon the exams will be coming up and other than that I miss home a bit and folks outside of Denmark.

I have seriously been thinking about visiting India but I am afraid that such a trip would require at least 2 months!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Habibi - haza al-coffee al-shop still al-maftoh? Haza moderatun no tughlaq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> That's great to here. Just wondered where you were at.
> 
> Oh, well. Been there and done that.  What matters is that you are good.
> 
> Well, it could be better but I don't complain. Soon the exams will be coming up and other than that I miss home a bit and folks outside of Denmark.
> 
> I have seriously been thinking about visiting India but I am afraid that such a trip would require at least 2 months!


good to hear that bruv... would love to offer to help you show around India if you ever come around here ... but you sheikhs have rich taste so would excuse myself from doing that 



LoveIcon said:


> Habibi - haza al-coffee al-shop still al-maftoh? Haza moderatun no tughlaq?


chacha jaan aap ithe vi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> good to hear that bruv... would love to offer to help you show around India if you ever come around here ... but you sheikhs have rich taste so would excuse myself from doing that
> 
> 
> chacha jaan aap ithe vi !!!



Dear, much of the Arab world is hardly rich financially but rather poor. Even some of the resource rich Arab countries. Despite that you still have the history, nature, heritage, cuisine, friendliness etc. Just like India I imagine. I am not a man of particularly high demands. India will suit me perfectly. Not that you don't have exclusive hotels etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

doritos said:


> Theres a project called Marmara city in Baghdad ( Turkish company ) i'll post it in the Iraq thread, are you involved in that



Nope, in Iraq we are currently working on Basrah Hospital and Duhok Hospital projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ranjeet said:


> chacha jaan aap ithe vi !!!



Practicing Arabic....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

LoveIcon said:


> Practicing Arabic....


eh song tuhade vaste ta nahi banaya haiga !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> eh song tuhade vaste ta nahi banaya haiga !!!



What language are you and @LoveIcon writing in? I don't understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> Dear, much of the Arab world is hardly rich financially but rather poor. Even some of the resource rich Arab countries. Despite that you still have the history, nature, heritage, cuisine, friendliness etc. Just like India I imagine. I am not a man of particularly high demands. India will suit me perfectly. Not that you don't have exclusive hotels etc.


lol ... come on man ..I was just pulling you leg. 



al-Hasani said:


> What language are you and @LoveIcon writing in? I don't understand it.


it's punjabi .... it's a song about how an arabic girl's 40 brothers give a hard time to a desi/Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ranjeet @LoveIcon














3 million views.

Some Arab-Indian mixed music video on Youtube has 17 million views! This one below but the music got deactivated due to copyright infringement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Talon said:


> Yo American notes are soo damn long...I had to get another wallet for them


I had the same problem with pounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jessica_L said:


> I had the same problem with pounds.


 oh yea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Arabian Legend said:


> For me I prefer PS4 over the xbox but I like the Xbox controllers. When I got my ps4 I bought an adapter that allows me to use xbox controller on the PS4 but sadly it doesn't work on every game. But overall I would say go for the PS4. Note that for the xbox online LIVE paid subscription is required annually.


Xbox controllers do look tougher.I didn't know you can use them for ps4.
Primal carnage looks like a good game.I hope they work for it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it was "amazing". A 10 day ban is nothing given all the rules violations. I mean every single of their posts had an insult.
> .


I know, I've gone too far, that's because I can bear anything but not insulting my parents. However, I calmed myself at first and kept reporting him and mentioning mods and even created a thread to get mods attention to him. Nothing happened for a whole week. Then I decided to take it myself in order to deter him from any future harassment. I was really irritated with the way he lies, insults and harasses us and yet gives us lessons about morality and religious duties. I assure you now that he will think 100 times before thinking of stalking me like he used to. Eventually, this is the tough white *Hazzy997: *
Just google him *



*


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani Changed his avatar. 
 Very good action, dude. Your avatar did not change since when I can remember. you needed to change it. BTW, the new avatar looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani Changed his avatar.
> Very good action, dude. Your avatar did not change since when I can remember. you needed to change it. BTW, the new avatar looks cool



Yes, I decided to change despite people liking my avatar and telling me to keep it last time I changed it. Maybe I will revert back later.

The choice was either this:







Or this:







But since Arabian horses are such a majestic animal and the photo is just cool and stylish (IMO) I decided to have it for a while. It lacks the Arab scimitar sword though. But at the end of the day it is just a avatar. No big deal.

@BLACKEAGLE

I just hope that you have stopped your arguing but it looks like this is not the case. Not sure if it is a good idea to post photos of others on the internet if they have not given permission but this is just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I decided to change despite people liking my avatar and telling me to keep it last time I changed it. Maybe I will revert back later.
> 
> The choice was either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since Arabian horses are such a majestic animal and the photo is just cool and stylish (IMO) I decided to have it for a while. It lacks the Arab scimitar sword though. But at the end of the day it is just a avatar. No big deal.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I just hope that you have stopped your arguing but it looks like this is not the case. Not sure if it is a good idea to post photos of others on the internet if they have not given permission but this is just my opinion.



LOL, those Najdi sheep are really cute. BTW, what is that word Jin in the second photo? 
Anyway, you did the best to change your avatar to this new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I just hope that you have stopped your arguing but it looks like this is not the case. Not sure if it is a good idea to post photos of others on the internet if they have not given permission but this is just my opinion.


Just keep yourself out of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> LOL, those Najdi sheep are really cute. BTW, what is that word Jin in the second photo?
> Anyway, you did the best to change your avatar to this new one.



They are distinctive animals. Their wool is of a very high quality and the locals usually made clothes out of it or carpets. Their milk is also very tasty and also the cheese made out from it. But the best part is the meat. I have always wondered why it is mostly only local consumption. I think that it is either the name of the sheep or some username of the one who took the photo. Or somebody added it.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Just keep yourself out of this.



It is not my business all I am saying is that it would be a shame if your discussions continued in various threads as it is annoying and of little use.

Anyway good to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I decided to change despite people liking my avatar and telling me to keep it last time I changed it. Maybe I will revert back later.
> 
> The choice was either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since Arabian horses are such a majestic animal and the photo is just cool and stylish (IMO) I decided to have it for a while. It lacks the Arab scimitar sword though. But at the end of the day it is just a avatar. No big deal.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I just hope that you have stopped your arguing but it looks like this is not the case. Not sure if it is a good idea to post photos of others on the internet if they have not given permission but this is just my opinion.


I knew you would change your avatar when i say this pic in arabic horse thread. 
Now your first world problem is solved. 
It looks cool btw. 

@BLACKEAGLE welcome back, your buddy is banned again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I decided to change despite people liking my avatar and telling me to keep it last time I changed it. Maybe I will revert back later.
> 
> The choice was either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since Arabian horses are such a majestic animal and the photo is just cool and stylish (IMO) I decided to have it for a while. It lacks the Arab scimitar sword though. But at the end of the day it is just a avatar. No big deal.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> I just hope that you have stopped your arguing but it looks like this is not the case. Not sure if it is a good idea to post photos of others on the internet if they have not given permission but this is just my opinion.


Finally you changed your avatar but you are wannabe Semitic and wannabe Arab you always put Arab world avatar or anything related to Arabs like this horse avatar or ghutra and Iqal guy which is you


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> I knew you would change your avatar when i say this pic in arabic horse thread.
> Now your first world problem is solved.
> It looks cool btw.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE welcome back, your buddy is banned again.



It's a great photo indeed. I already changed my avatar last week but only for a short time as you might remember.

First world problem solved.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Are you insane or just trolling yet again? You are not even Arab at all but you have used Arab nationalist avatars all the time, now the one you use now, before that Arab nationalist leaders yet you constantly badmouth Arabs.* Supposedly as an half Arab. No half Arab would do such a thing.*

*Why are you never insulting your other half (Farsi) as you are insulting your Arab half?*

How is having myself as an avatar anything to do with Arab nationalism or my current avatar?

You really got some mental problems of some sort. Go back to the Farsi section where you belong. We don't want your likes around here especially not trolls like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

@al-Hasani you did good...Now your avatar is rocking!!! In fact, i might confess, i am a bit jealous!!! 

@BLACKEAGLE welcome back...Stay cool my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> It's a great photo indeed. I already changed my avatar last week but only for a short time as you might remember.
> 
> First world problem solved.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Are you insane or just trolling yet again? You are not even Arab at all but you have used Arab nationalist avatars all the time, now the one you use now, before that Arab nationalist leaders yet you constantly badmouth Arabs.
> 
> How is having myself as an avatar anything to do with Arab nationalism or my current avatar?
> 
> You really got some mental problems of some sort. Go back to the Farsi section where you belong. We don't want you likes around here especially not trolls like you.


You misunderstood me I mean you were using Arab world maps as your avatar you have opsession with everything is Arab 
And you are the one who insult everyone on this forum


----------



## al-Hasani

BronzePlaque said:


> @al-Hasani you did good...Now your avatar is rocking!!! In fact, i might confess, i am a bit jealous!!!
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE welcome back...Stay cool my friend



The old avatar rocked as well. At least I was told so.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

You are an supposed half Arab yet you constantly badmouth Arabs. You accuse me of being "obsessed" about my own people yet you are the one that constantly is using Arab nationalist avatars. As your current avatar. Contradiction much?

Why is it that you never insult your other half (Farsi)? But somehow you insult the ethnicity of your own mother.

Anyway it's late and I am going to bed but quit trolling this section of the forum and you should troll in your own Farsi section instead.

Lastly every Arab is proud of being an Arab and there is a lot to be proud of. Nor is that your business.
Discussion has ended with you since you are a serial troll and contradictory user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

*al-Hasani* nice avatar my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> *al-Hasani* nice avatar my friend



Thank you my friend but I did not make it. But I love horses (animals in general) especially Arabian horses. What the avatar lacks is a Scimitar sword though but this is the only thing.






​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you my friend but I did not make it. But I love horses (animals in general) especially Arabian horses. What the avatar lacks is a Scimitar sword though but this is the only thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


thank you my dear friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You misunderstood me I mean you were using Arab world maps as your avatar you have opsession with everything is Arab
> And you are the one who insult everyone on this forum



>Has Arab world map as avatar
>Ridicules people with Arab World avatars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Only 10 thousand in UAE so yeah small one that lives close to oman border . anyway there is not much difference between us and sunnis we pray in same mosque etc and we do not worship specific figures like shia .
> 
> I told hazzy I had connections on this site but he never listened , he continued insulting me from my back and he got what he deserves .



I wasn't banned because of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> I wasn't banned because of you.



Welcome back lil bro..

Here is a 1 "tank" salute from my side:








burning_phoneix said:


> >Has Arab world map as avatar
> >Ridicules people with Arab World avatars



holy shit thats creepy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Thanks for blowing me up with the Al-Khalid tank bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> Thanks for blowing me up with the Al-Khalid tank bro.



Thts not an AK bro... but this one is:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> I wasn't banned because of you.


welcome back again hazzy i hope this time you will not get banned again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> welcome back again hazzy i hope this time you will not get banned again



Thanks brother, I don't think I will be again because I was banned for something unrelated to members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani your avatar is showing too much skin habibi change or be damned yalla yalla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Ceylal 

LOL...I saw your thread on 'Egypt invade Algeria', it made me laugh because I saw it and was shocked by it. I noticed you were outraged too, but it was even funnier because you claimed the Qassam Brigades were fighting Algeria a few months ago and cheered for Sisi against Hamas. 

I don't know what to make out of it, although maybe you can realize that our militaries are odd.


----------



## rmi5

@Hazzy997 Your ban is lifted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@500 

Where did your obsessed lover go?



rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997 Your ban is lifted!



You don't care anymore do you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> @500
> 
> Where did your obsessed lover go?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care anymore do you.


To be honest no. You get banned a lot. It has mostly became a routine for me to congratulate you each time your bans get lifted. 

BTW, who is his lover?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> To be honest no. You get banned a lot. It has mostly became a routine for me to congratulate you each time your bans get lifted.
> 
> BTW, who is his lover?



I know right, this time it won't happen again inshallah. 

Remember the Iranian guy who thought he was a girl and was obsessed with him? 

And there were rumours that it is a girl but she doesnt want people here to know.. 

He was calling here sweetie all the time he got banned eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I know right, this time it won't happen again inshallah.
> 
> Remember the Iranian guy who thought he was a girl and was obsessed with him?
> 
> And there were rumours that it is a girl but she doesnt want people here to know..
> 
> He was calling here sweetie all the time he got banned eventually.


Whom? 
BTW, LOL at your new signature. What happened to your old one? Did mahatir and his friends made you to change it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Whom?
> BTW, LOL at your new signature. What happened to your old one? Did mahatir and his friends made you to change it?



I think his name was 'Beyondheritic' 

Naa, I wasnt banned cuz of him lol, i was banned for something else which i believe i shouldnt have been, this new sig is warnig those who want to commit further injustice,ROFLMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I think his name was 'Beyondheritic'
> 
> Naa, I wasnt banned cuz of him lol, i was banned for something else which i believe i shouldnt have been, this new sig is warnig those who want to commit further injustice,ROFLMAO.



Uhh, Now I got it. I remember that stupid clown. I doubt even if he was an Iranian. He has Iran, and Pakistan flags in his avatar, though.
Anyway, that ape always gets banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Uhh, Now I got it. I remember that stupid clown. I doubt even if he was an Iranian. He has Iran, and Pakistan flags in his avatar, though.
> Anyway, that ape always gets banned.



It was really cute though he was so desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> It was really cute though he was so desperate.


Yup.  See it in this way, hazzy; hopefully this desperation and isolation and being a down person of him, won't let his stupid seed(genes) to be spread to the next generation. If we think, we can clearly observe that evolution really works, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Yup.  See it in this way, hazzy; hopefully this desperation and isolation and being a down person of him, won't let his stupid seed(genes) to be spread to the next generation. If we think, we can clearly observe that evolution really works, buddy.



You're a virgin too, though, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> You're a virgin too, though, lol.


LOL, Why did you guess so? I previously just said that I don't like to sleep with random people, and I am also a bit of a bookworm, ... but, I did not say anything about being a virgin. Anyway, hopefully I have the gift to be able to talk very good with ladies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Why did you guess so? I previously just said that I don't like to sleep with random people, and I am also a bit of a bookworm, ... but, I did not say anything about being a virgin. Anyway, hopefully I have the gift to be able to talk very good with ladies.



Might as well come out of the closet. 

You're a 32 old virgin and I'm a under 20 older than 15 virgin so might as well lose it 500 chick. 

She's a fat crazy israeli settler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Might as well come out of the closet.
> 
> You're a 32 old virgin and I'm a under 20 older than 15 virgin so might as well lose it 500 chick.
> 
> She's a fat crazy israeli settler.



32 years old, and a virgin?!!!  LOL, dude, I would have killed myself if I was a 32 years old virgin. 
Come on dude, are you really under 20?  LOL, so you basically still go to highschool and live in your parents house? 
@al-Hasani , is @Hazzy997 high on قات again?  
Anyway, Were you jealous about the relation of BeyondHeretic and 500?  Sometimes, showing hatred toward someone has the root in an oppressed deep love.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> 32 years old, and a virgin?!!!  LOL, dude, I would have killed myself if I was a 32 years old virgin.
> Come on dude, are you really under 20?  LOL, so you basically still go to highschool and live in your parents house?
> @al-Hasani , is @Hazzy997 high on قات again?
> Anyway, Were you jealous about the relation of BeyondHeretic and 500?  Sometimes, showing hatred toward someone has the root in an oppressed deep love.





Okay, 27 year old virgin. 

No, I'm not in high school don't worry. 

Yeah, we hate each other and wish for two state solution so we can finally get married. @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Okay, 27 year old virgin.
> 
> No, I'm not in high school don't worry.
> 
> Yeah, we hate each other and wish for two state solution so we can finally get married. @500



LOL, I am not a 27 years old nor a virgin.
Anyway, where would you guys live if you guys get married? exactly on the border line? probably you would have a separate bedroom on the Palestinian side, and he would have one on the israeli side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I am not a 27 years old nor a virgin.
> Anyway, where would you guys live if you guys get married? exactly on the border line? probably you would have a separate bedroom on the Palestinian side, and he would have one on the israeli side of the border.



We'd married in one of the tunnels and spend our wedding night in there. 

That's spicy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> We'd married in one of the tunnels and spend our wedding night in there.
> 
> That's spicy!


But, seriously, are there marriages between Palestinians and Israelis? How frequent it is?


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> But, seriously, are there marriages between Palestinians and Israelis? How frequent it is?



It happened in Gaza earlier, I know some guys who are married to Israeli women. Although it's not common, there is an endless supply of beautiful women in Gaza and educated women. And here too. 

Looking forward to your wedding, we'll do an Arab wedding for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Who knew, @rmi5 is banned. 

How unfortunate, I never was expecting that. 

On a side note, lately my posts have been very civilized and constructive, I've also been very calm. Not sure what's happening to me guys. 

Before you know it, if I keep up this behavior I may become the Arab mod. 

@al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Yzd Khalifa @doritos @SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Who knew, @rmi5 is banned.
> How unfortunate, I never was expecting that



Check Iranian chill thread.

Edit: I thought, you were asking the reason for his ban. Anyways he didn't deserved the ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Check Iranian chill thread.
> 
> Edit: I thought, you were asking the reason for his ban. Anyways he didn't deserved the ban.



I'm surprised he was banned for that, that discussion is very common on PDF, lol.

@atatwolf 

Stop being stupid in that bro. 

I already had this discussion with you on Arab regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Who knew, @rmi5 is banned.
> 
> How unfortunate, I never was expecting that.
> 
> On a side note, lately my posts have been very civilized and constructive, I've also been very calm. Not sure what's happening to me guys.
> 
> Before you know it, if I keep up this behavior I may become the Arab mod.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Yzd Khalifa @doritos @SALMAN AL-FARSI


very good it is not worth it to be angry and fight we can learn from eachother here and we can all be friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy and blackeagle banned again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Hazzy and blackeagle banned again?



Once again. @BLACKEAGLE is missed. Both are actually.



Arabian Legend said:


> Quitting PDF..





Arabian Legend said:


> PDF doesn't suits me anymore. I regret the day I joined this ghetto place. I just wasted my time on something that turned to be un useful at the end.





If you are leaving 7abibi then I will be leaving as well. First @Mosamania and now maybe @BLACKEAGLE as well. If that's the case I will leave too. Indeed there are too many idiotic trolls and inferiority ridden users that offer nothing. It's a great waste of time when you are bedridden as I am right now but on the long run I tend to agree with you here.

What do you say @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Who knew, @rmi5 is banned.
> 
> How unfortunate, I never was expecting that.
> 
> On a side note, lately my posts have been very civilized and constructive, I've also been very calm. Not sure what's happening to me guys.
> 
> Before you know it, if I keep up this behavior I may become the Arab mod.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Yzd Khalifa @doritos @SALMAN AL-FARSI



Buddy, it was a non-sense, and un-fair ban. Farsis, insulted turks with their insults in their language, and when I protested, and told them about the root of their racism, which is their deep inferiority complex caused by 1300 years getting ruled by Arabs and Turks, the farsi mod banned me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

Welcome back dear. Good to see you again and I hope that everything is well.



jandk said:


> What do you know about ancient India? Arabs tend to have a weird prejudice towards South Asia I have noticed. I thought Iranians were above that.



Which prejudices are you talking about? India and the Arabian Peninsula have had 5000 year old ties with each other. Arabs do not hate Indians. In fact we have no rivalry with you. On the other hand many Indians on PDF seem to hate everything related with the ME or Islam. And for some strange reason Arabs whose only relation with India is a fellow ancient trade and fellow cultural ties.



> Trade and cultural links between ancient Arabia and ancient India date back to third millennium BC.[1]
> 
> Heptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991. ISBN9788170233404.



Indian Ocean trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Do you see Arabs trolling the Indian section let alone commenting on the Indian section? That never happens.

On the other hand many Indian users are very eager to comment on ME news and often trolling with their enormous ignorance and anti-Islam sentiments.*

Anyway I want to apologize if I hurt any Indian's feelings. I don't have anything against Indian's but I can't say that I don't find @INDIC (see when I talk about others behind their back I mention them directly - you could learn something from this - comment aimed at INDIC) annoying for writing lies about my person, starting to troll me in this thread for no reason and for talking behind my back like a 7 year old child. Let alone his outrageous claims here.

I think that I should have learnt from the senior Pakistani users and ignored him as they told me about that inferiority ridden troll. I will give him no apology since he started it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani Thank you buddy  I hope everything has been good for you, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani Thank you buddy  I hope everything has been good for you, too.



The Farsi users on this forum do not reflect the ones in real life. Some are good people even here on PDF but they have a habit of trolling and playing the victim card. I do not know where this comes from. The Farsis living in the Arab world and the Arabs living in Iran do not have a problem with each other more than some small instances and a minority.

PDF just attracts trolls.

I do not know why @Ostad hates Arabs that much. He is a Azeri himself. Arabs have nothing against Turks let alone Azeris. Turkmen people, who are of Azeri origins I believe, live side by side with Arabs in Iraq and Syria and intermarriages are common and Arabs have a long history in the Caucasus too.

In Hijaz there are numerous families of Turkic origin. Some from Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Welcome back dear. Good to see you again and I hope that everything is well.
> 
> 
> 
> Which prejudices are you talking about? India and the Arabian Peninsula have had 5000 year old ties with each other. Arabs do not hate Indians. In fact we have no rivalry with you. On the other hand many Indians on PDF seem to hate everything related with the ME or Islam. And for some strange reason Arabs whose only relation with India is a fellow ancient trade and fellow cultural ties.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Ocean trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Do you see Arabs trolling the Indian section let alone commenting on the Indian section? That never happens.
> 
> On the other hand many Indian users are very eager to comment on ME news and often trolling with their enormous ignorance and anti-Islam sentiments.*
> 
> Anyway I want to apologize if I hurt any Indian's feelings. I don't have anything against Indian's but I can't say that I don't find @INDIC (see when I talk about others behind their back I mention them directly - you could learn something from this) annoying for writing lies about my person, starting to troll me in this thread for no reason and for talking behind my back like a 7 year old child. Let alone his outrageous claims here.
> 
> I think that I should have learnt from the senior Pakistani users and ignored him as they told me about that inferiority ridden troll. I will give him no apology since he started it.



Dude if Arabs hate or insult Indians then I won't bother insulting Arabs back because racism is not just wrong when it's against you; it's wrong in principle. Besides this is the internet. Trolling is the norm here especially on this site because people tend to be nationalists here. Yea I know some Indians needlessly insult Arabs and that is wrong. Since there are so many Indians in this world, we are bound to have a larger number of @ssholes. They do not speak for all Indians just like Arab users don't represent all Arabs.


----------



## al-Hasani

jandk said:


> Dude if Arabs hate or insult Indians then I won't bother insulting Arabs back because racism is not just wrong when it's against you; it's wrong in principle. Besides this is the internet. Trolling is the norm here especially on this site because people tend to be nationalists here. Yea I know some Indians needlessly insult Arabs and that is wrong. Since there are so many Indians in this world, we are bound to have a larger number of @ssholes. They do not speak for all Indians just like Arab users don't represent all Arabs.



First of all there is nothing called an Indian race. It's a nationality. Indian Punjabis or Indian Bengalis are not the same as Indians from Kerala or Indian Tamils. You must know this as an Indian national.

Arabs do NOT hate Indians. Do you see any Arab users hating on Indians when not replying to trolls or insults with insults? Do Arabs troll the Indian section? Yes or no? The answer is no. Indians are simply not a people that we spent much time on. We do not hate you nor do we love you. The ties are normally good and have normally been good historically.

I got angry because that individual has been trolling for a long time, here he destroyed a serious debate again with his trolling and at the same time he is making up lies about my person to discredit me and he also talks behind my back on the Iranian section to get attention like a 7 year old writing false claim that I have never written. Now you will have users believing this to be the case when I never wrote such claims.

That he has no clue about genetics but still insist on talking about it and that he at the same time makes insane comments and outrageous false claims does not help one bit either.

There are many respected Indian users. That even have good relations with Pakistani users. But the senior Pakistani users were right when they said that I should avoid him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> The Farsi users on this forum do not reflect the ones in real life. Some are good people even here on PDF but they have a habit of trolling and playing the victim card. I do not know where this comes from. The Farsis living in the Arab world and the Arabs living in Iran do not have a problem with each other more than some small instances and a minority.
> 
> PDF just attracts trolls.
> 
> I do not know why @Ostad hates Arabs that much. He is a Azeri himself. Arabs have nothing against Turks let alone Azeris. Turkmen people, who are of Azeri origins I believe, live side by side with Arabs in Iraq and Syria and intermarriages are common and Arabs have a long history in the Caucasus too.
> 
> In Hijaz there are numerous families of Turkic origin. Some from Azerbaijan.



Yup, I already told @Ostad that we don't have any problem with Arabs. We do have problems with farsis, because of their backward culture, and their lying(Taqqiya), ... but, we are very good with arabs. Specially in Iran, Azerbaijanis and Arabs consider themselves as allies to get their rights from Farsi regime. BTW, almost all farsis in the real world, have the same mentality as PDF members. The only difference is that they are not as mullah cheerleader as the ones in PDF. But, rest of their characteristics, including Taqqiya, racism, being shameless, and having no logic, is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I already told @Ostad that we don't have any problem with Arabs. We do have problems with farsis, because of their backward culture, and their lying(Taqqiya), ... but, we are very good with arabs. Specially in Iran, Azerbaijanis and Arabs consider themselves as allies to get their rights from Farsi regime. BTW, almost all farsis in the real world, have the same mentality as PDF members. The only difference is that they are not as mullah cheerleader as the ones in PDF. But, rest of their characteristics, including Taqqiya, racism, being shameless, and having no logic, is the same.



Dear, I do not know about all that. One should always be vary of making such overall conclusions. I know that you are rightly angry at some of your compatriots and how they provoke Azeris who form the core of Iranian society but there are also good Farsi users on PDF. As well as in real life. I have two Persian friends. One from Shiraz and the other from Yazd. They are got people and we only make jokes against each other for fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> First of all there is nothing called an Indian race. It's a nationality. Indian Punjabis or Indian Bengalis are not the same as Indians from Kerala or Indian Tamils. You must know this as an Indian national.
> 
> Arabs do NOT hate Indians. Do you see any Arab users hating on Indians when not replying to trolls or insults with insults? Do Arabs troll the Indian section? Yes or no? The answer is no. Indians are simply not a people that we spent much time on. We do not hate you nor do we love you. The ties are normally good and have normally been good historically.
> 
> I got angry because that individual has been trolling for a long time, here he destroyed a serious debate again with his trolling and at the same time he is making up lies about my person to discredit me and he also talks behind my back on the Iranian section to get attention like a 7 year old writing false claim that I have never written. Now you will have users believing this to be the case when I never wrote such claims.
> 
> That he has no clue about genetics but still insist on talking about it and that he at the same time makes insane comments and outrageous false claims does not help one bit either.
> 
> There are many respected Indian users. That even have good relations with Pakistani users. But the senior Pakistani users were right when they said that I should avoid him.



Indian is not a race that's true but then neither is Arab. The point was that making offensive generalizations and stereotypes about peoples is rarely warranted. You should ignore that user- it is for the best.


----------



## al-Hasani

jandk said:


> Indian is not a race that's true but then neither is Arab. The point was that making offensive generalizations and stereotypes about peoples is rarely warranted. You should ignore that user- it is for the best.



Yes, they are. Arabs are Arabs and are known as one ethnic group across the world. Even if not all are identical they are all from a common Semitic/Middle Eastern background. In India you have ethnic groups who do not even belong to the same language family (not that this equals ancestry/origin) and you have many more ethnic groups and large climatic differences.

There are only 3 main races in the world. Caucasian, Black and Mongoloid. Then you have subgroups under each main group and mixtures.

The end of all this is that this individual started it just like he was talking behind my back like a child. He seems to have some serious problems but he is to be ignored for the future.

Yes, I will that is why I apologized to other Indians that might have read the thread. But I don't expect anything similar from him.


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, they are. Arabs are Arabs and are known as one ethnic group across the world. Even if not all are identical they are all from a common Semitic/Middle Eastern background. In India you have ethnic groups who do not even belong to the same language family (not that this equals ancestry/origin) and you have many more ethnic groups and large climatic differences.
> 
> There are only 3 main races in the world. Caucasian, Black and Mongoloid. Then you have subgroups under each main group and mixtures.
> 
> The end of all this is that this individual started it just like he was talking behind my back like a child. He seems to have some serious problems but he is to be ignored for the future.
> 
> Yes, I will that is why I apologized to other Indians that might have read the thread. But I don't expect anything similar from him.



Point taken about Arabs being an ethnic group. And it's alright. I have also said racism stuff in the past. It's the nature of this site. People are hot headed nationalists here  None of us really mean what we say anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

jandk said:


> Point taken about Arabs being an ethnic group. And it's alright. I have also said racism stuff in the past. It's the nature of this site. People are hot headed nationalists here  None of us really mean what we say anyway.



Please do not think that I hate Indians or any other people. This is not the case at all. You know my opinions on this field and that I like and respect the Indian users I have interacted with in a friendly and respectful manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> If you are leaving 7abibi then I will be leaving as well. First @Mosamania and now maybe @BLACKEAGLE as well. If that's the case I will leave too. Indeed there are too many idiotic trolls and inferiority ridden users that offer nothing. It's a great waste of time when you are bedridden as I am right now but on the long run I tend to agree with you here.
> 
> What do you say @Yzd Khalifa



This platform should be renamed Anti-Saudi forum. Most members here are bias in their views aside from being un objective all the time and have very limited knowledge on militarily related discussions as well as to that related to politics, economy and so on. Why do I need to waste my time with people who are fed with hate and jealousy and, as a result of that most of their posts are filled with insults. am I in need of this? certainly not. Since we are living a good life and are in no need of others for whatever reason, those people can burn for all we care. They can keep trolling and insulting as much as their energies allow them to for what they do they represent themselves and their surrounding enviroment. In the end we are prospering and they are sinking in their own $h!t. You don't see me out of this section lately, yeah. Maybe we can coordinate so that we keep in touch outside this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Good to see you back @rmi5 I hope everything is going good at your end. 

Stay cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> Good to see you back @rmi5 I hope everything is going good at your end.
> 
> Stay cool.



Thank you buddy. Yes, everything is good, I hope everything is good for you, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Arabian Legend said:


> This platform should be renamed Anti-Saudi forum. Most members here are bias in their views aside from being un objective all the time and have very limited knowledge on militarily related discussions as well as to that related to politics, economy and so on. Why do I need to waste my time with people who are fed with hate an jealousy and, as a result of that most of their posts are filled with insults. am I in need of this? certainly not. Since we are living a good life and are in no need of others for whatever reason, those people can burn for all we care. They can keep trolling and insulting as much as their energies allow them to for what they do they represent themselves and their surrounding enviroment. In the end we are prospering and they are sinking in their own $h!t. You don't see me out of this section lately, yeah. Maybe we can coordinate so that we keep in touch outside this forum?



Baad al zaman al khara jeyid min hathihi forum. Lakin al military section quwayis bes all middle east wa asia sections khara. 

Fee qabla usboo wa alan ana fee turkish defence forum katheer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Kaan said:


> Baad al zaman al khara jeyid min hathihi forum. Lakin al military section quwayis bes all middle east wa asia sections khara.
> 
> Fee qabla usboo wa alan ana fee turkish defence forum katheer.



Wow your arabic are pretty good. I would like to know more about that if you may? Where did you learn Arabic?



rmi5 said:


> Thank you buddy. Yes, everything is good, I hope everything is good for you, too.



Im doing great but worn out and exhausted lately. Too much exams and studying aside from being on the on call list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Arabian Legend said:


> Wow your arabic are pretty good. I would like to know more about that if you may? Where did you learn Arabic?
> 
> 
> 
> Im doing great but worn out and exhausted lately. Too much exams and studying aside from being on the on call list.



I learned arabic from some of your fellow country men. I have alot of saudi friends and alot of other arab friends. So i pick up some here and there. 
__________________________________________

I just finished exams finally. Now I can relax. Im still traumatized by school and all of the assignments, when I wake up in the mornings I think I have class and before I sleep I get scared thinking I forgot to do homework or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> I learned arabic from some of your fellow country men. I have alot of saudi friends and alot of other arab friends. So i pick up some here and there.
> __________________________________________
> 
> I just finished exams finally. Now I can relax. Im still traumatized by school and all of the assignments, when I wake up in the mornings I think I have class and before I sleep I get scared thinking I forgot to do homework or something.


Good going bro !!!!!! 

How old are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

RAMPAGE said:


> Good going bro !!!!!!
> 
> How old are you ?


106 

You know the air here in Zimbabwe is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> 106
> 
> You know the air here in Zimbabwe is good.


Nice signature btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

RAMPAGE said:


> Nice signature btw.


Your avatar looks cool. who is it?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Kaan said:


> Your avatar looks cool. How is it?


Muhammad bin Dawood Chaghri, AKA Alp Arsalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Kaan Srsly man? Zimbabwe? You know I really like the Tukey's education system, as I said before I got my Bachelor from a top Turkish university and I'm proud of it. I'm actually more proud of that university than when I got into MIT and in the end USC. Your first university is something special, something that you'll remember and defend for the rest of your life. 

I was the youngest person to ever enroll at the age in the history of that university, we had to pull many strings in order for me to get in. I was treated with respect by the Professors, this paved the way for me and even made me work harder and be better. So put simply I owe it big to Turkey. Now, enough about me, the real question is...

Why would you go to Zimbabwe for an education?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Sam1980 said:


> @Kaan Srsly man? Zimbabwe? You know I really like the Tukey's education system, as I said before I got my Bachelor from a top Turkish university and I'm proud of it. I'm actually more proud of that university than when I got into MIT and in the end USC. Your first university is something special, something that you'll remember and defend for the rest of your life.
> 
> I was the youngest person to ever enroll at the age in the history of that university, we had to pull many strings in order for me to get in. I was treated with respect by the Professors, this paved the way for me and even made me work harder and be better. So put simply I owe it big to Turkey. Now, enough about me, the real question is...
> 
> Why would you go to Zimbabwe for an education?


I will give you a detailed answer later. Im using my phone right now.


----------



## rmi5

does anybody know when @Hazzy997 will be unbanned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Where has hazzy been? And How come yzd khalifa never posts here no more?



al-Hasani said:


> It's seems that all the best users are leaving. Like we discussed over PM @Kaan
> 
> I have no idea. Both he and @BLACKEAGLE were banned in quick succession 2-3 times in a row. So it might be more than 2 weeks this time around.



Why were they banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jessica_L said:


> Where has hazzy been? And How come yzd khalifa never posts here no more?
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they banned?



He has been banned a lot recently. Why? I have no idea really. Khalifa is still active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> He has been banned a lot recently. Why? I have no idea really. Khalifa is still active.


I havn't seen khalifa around lately either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

there is something happning in libya anyone have any idea


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I already told @Ostad that we don't have any problem with Arabs. We do have problems with farsis, because of their backward culture, and their lying(Taqqiya), ... but, we are very good with arabs. Specially in Iran, Azerbaijanis and Arabs consider themselves as allies to get their rights from Farsi regime. BTW, almost all farsis in the real world, have the same mentality as PDF members. The only difference is that they are not as mullah cheerleader as the ones in PDF. But, rest of their characteristics, including Taqqiya, racism, being shameless, and having no logic, is the same.


lol  hafezat zaeef shod baaz ke :\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol  hafezat zaeef shod baaz ke :\


?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

@rmi5... you have problem with Persian people ?


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Sometimes I ask my self why didnt we genocide these


paak kon commenteto .

ban mishi . be alave khod een aziz irani-arab hast . zayash nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

Fotol said:


> Get off the drugs sonny. Current regime in Iran are almost all Azaris, not to mention your crippled compatriot, also not to forget the bazaaris who back up this criminal regime.
> 
> We should wish real Persians would be in power, wouldnt be worse then this, for sure.


Persian nationalists will enjoy the backing of the entire world, minus North Korea and Venezuela. They are all tired of Mullah fanatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

F117 said:


> Persian nationalists will enjoy the backing of the entire world, minus North Korea and Venezuela. They are all tired of Mullah fanatics.



Many Iranians (minus the Pan turk idiots) will take Persian nationalists any day over the Azari tork mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Fotol said:


> Many Iranians (minus the Pan turk idiots) will take Persian nationalists any day over the Azari tork mullahs.


He is not even iranian he acted like iranian nationalist but he showed his real face that he is Zionist lover trash scumbag and american shoe licker who try to be iranian very funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He is not even iranian he acted like iranian nationalist but he showed his real face that he is Zionist lover trash scumbag and american shoe licker who try to be iranian very funny


LOL, Are you the same salman that was using Saddam Hussein as his avatar, and even arab members do not recognize him as an arab, and iranians do not consider him as an iranian either?
Anyway, I know that you a psychopath that can only say some insults. anyway, No one tries be an Iranian. Thanks to your beloved mullahs, who don't even consider you as their dogs, Iran's reputation has gone to shitter. So, I can assure you that no one would try to show himself as an Iranian, if he is really not one.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Some idiots that are not older than 25 years do not know any truth about Iranian history and think all of things that Zionists tell them is truth.Zionist regime want to destroy a powerful country like Iran and divide it into small parts.
This is what Britain did with Iran and splitted many parts from Iran.
Iranian people in the history never thought abour their race I am Azeri or Persian.
Azeri people live in north of Iran for hundreds years.

This kind of thought that I am Persian or Azeri have come from West.
Seljuqid empire had an Azeri king but they fought with turks and conquered many parts of Turkey.Safavid empire were Azeri but they defended country against Ottomans.



rmi5 said:


> You are a moron. If arabs and turks were really racists, and committing genocide, no farsi would have been alive after 1300 years of ruling of Arabs and Turks in farsistan(west afghanistan).
> 
> LOL, We are not a ball-less nation like the ones who 1300 years gets ruled by foreigners. Increase the tension, and we will pick up our guns from our closet, and with the help of our brothers from Baku, Ankara, and Central Asia, we would do a real genocide this time.


Do u know how many tabrizi's martyred against Russian empire?


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Are you the same salman that was using Saddam Hussein as his avatar, and even arab members do not recognize him as an arab, and iranians do not consider him as an iranian either?
> Anyway, I know that you a psychopath that can only say some insults. anyway, No one tries be an Iranian. Thanks to your beloved mullahs, who don't even consider you as their dogs, Iran's reputation has gone to shitter. So, I can assure you that no one would try to show himself as an Iranian, if he is really not one.


Says the zonist lover very funny


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Seljuqid empire had an Azeri king but they fought with turks and conquered many parts of Turkey.



Fought with Turks and conquered Anatolia.. what the hell are you talking about... Seljuqs are Turks, mostly from Oghuz tribe..
Battle of Manzikert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seljuqs warred against Byzantine Empire... there were no other Turkics at that time in Anatolia. After Seljuqs dismembered many other Turkish kingdoms emerged as Ottoman's was one of them..

Anyways believe what you believe. we know our blood line and our ancestors. We are not in a identitiy crysis...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Fought with Turks and conquered Anatolia.. what the hell are you talking about... Seljuqs are Turks, mostly from Oghuz tribe..
> Battle of Manzikert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Seljuqs warred against Byzantine Empire... there were no other Turkics at that time in Anatolia. After Seljuqs dismembered many other Turkish kingdoms emerged as Ottoman's was one of them..
> 
> Anyways believe what you believe. we know our blood line and our ancestors. We are not in a identitiy crysis...


I cant believe that we have to have this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> I cant believe that we have to have this discussion.



This is typical mullah ideology. They call their conquerers Iranic so that it happens to be they have never been conquered. Strange ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOS Brigade

Sinan said:


> This is typical mullah ideology. They call their conquerers Iranic so that it happens to be they have never been conquered. Strange ideology.



MOHSENAM acts strange...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Lol, looks like no Arab left in PDF...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa

Create a account on the Arabic military forum I want to PM you guys there.

@rmi5

That was funny, I was wondering why you got banned only to be banned myself. 

@Jessica_L

I don't know, I got banned for light things that I can't even view. I think I'm not going to spend much time here anymore if it stays this way.

@Sinan 

There's a few left but they're not that active.

@haman10 

I saw your thread my friend and was going to make a point but it was locked. I figured some people would blame Iranians for unjustified sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

> @rmi5
> 
> That was funny, I was wondering why you got banned only to be banned myself.


Look who's back!!! 
I thought that you have banned yourself after seeing that I am banned, since you could not tolerate the forum without your good friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Look who's back!!!
> I thought that you have banned yourself after seeing that I am banned, since you could not tolerate the forum without your good friend.





Seems like Hasani got that treatment. Hope to see him back soon too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

*@Hazzy997*
 Back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Kaan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @ResurgentIran

I haven't bought a game in years with the recent exception of battlefield 4 although it keeps freezing in my ps3 I'm not even bothering to play. What's a good game that doesn't freeze and has a good campaign? LOL

I recently saw something called wolf stein new order it's like a WW2 game it looks interesting should I go for that or for the last of us??




Jessica_L said:


> *@Hazzy997*
> Back



Nice to see you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @Kaan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @ResurgentIran
> 
> I haven't bought a game in years with the recent exception of battlefield 4 although it keeps freezing in my ps3 I'm not even bothering to play. What's a good game that doesn't freeze and has a good campaign? LOL
> 
> I recently saw something called wolf stein new order it's like a WW2 game it looks interesting should I go for that or for the last of us??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you.



Last of Us!!!!!

If you dont buy Last of Us, I will hurt you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Last of Us!!!!!
> 
> If you dont buy Last of Us, I will hurt you!!



Is it that good? Uncharted was fun, is it better than that? 

I want to get it for cheap though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> @Kaan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @ResurgentIran
> 
> I haven't bought a game in years with the recent exception of battlefield 4 although it keeps freezing in my ps3 I'm not even bothering to play. What's a good game that doesn't freeze and has a good campaign? LOL
> 
> I recently saw something called wolf stein new order it's like a WW2 game it looks interesting should I go for that or for the last of us??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you.


You know my answer. 



Hazzy997 said:


> Is it that good? Uncharted was fun, is it better than that?
> 
> I want to get it for cheap though.


Ten times better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Is it that good? Uncharted was fun, is it better than that?
> 
> I want to get it for cheap though.



It is THAT good!
But I would not compare it to Uncharted games (even though its the same developer).
Uncharted is more of an arcady Indiana jones-like action/adventure game.

Last of Us is a raw experience with an unbelievably good atmosphere and tension. Fundamentally it is a survival game, where ammo and resouces are scarce. Whic is why you cant just shoot mindlessly and waste ammo like you can do in Uncharted. So you have to approach enemies with stealth a lot, or even avoid enemies alltogether. Like I said, it is about survival. 

Its also an emotional game which add to that sense of tension. The voice-acting is beyond you will see in any other video game and even most movies.
Last of Us is 1000 times better than Uncharted imo, but they are also two different games.

I should also warn you that Last of Us is extremely violent. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@KingMamba 

I'm still younger than you btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> @KingMamba
> 
> I'm still younger than you btw.



Damn but I know I been to more parties than you probably will in your lifetime, so I know what I am talking about.  The only parents who really don't care about much are Hispanic parents who half the time used to buy the alcohol for the party and then leave for the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Damn but I know I been to more parties than you probably will in your lifetime, so I know what I am talking about.  The only parents who really don't care about much are Hispanic parents who half the time used to buy the alcohol for the party and then leave for the night.



@ResurgentIran 

Sam, this guy thinks he parties more than us.


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Sam, this guy thinks he parties more than us.



Nah I used to no doubt, haven't been to one in a few months though just not my cup of tea anymore. I am a lot more religious now.  Well as much as I can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Nah I used to no doubt, haven't been to one in a few months though just not my cup of tea anymore. I am a lot more religious now.  Well as much as I can be.



I'm just playing you've been to more than me. 

Glad that you're happy now. I also need to be as religious as I can be. 

Meanwhile @al-Hasani and @ResurgentIran both had recently developed relations with Danish girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm just playing you've been to more than me.
> 
> Glad that you're happy now. I also need to be as religious as I can be.
> 
> Meanwhile @al-Hasani and @ResurgentIran both had recently developed relations with Danish girls.



Word Danish girls are hot though so don't blame them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @Kaan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @ResurgentIran
> 
> I haven't bought a game in years with the recent exception of battlefield 4 although it keeps freezing in my ps3 I'm not even bothering to play. What's a good game that doesn't freeze and has a good campaign? LOL
> 
> I recently saw something called wolf stein new order it's like a WW2 game it looks interesting should I go for that or for the last of us??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you.



Thanks! Primal carnage looks challenging but it's only in ps4. I heard dead space is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm just playing you've been to more than me.
> 
> Glad that you're happy now. I also need to be as religious as I can be.
> 
> Meanwhile @al-Hasani and @ResurgentIran both had recently developed relations with Danish girls.



They are honestly overrated. As I told on many occasions then I obviously prefer Arab women and other ME women or South Europeans. Basically my own. Sure you have some good-looking Nordic girls as well but they never told me anything in particular to be honest.

Good to see you back.

Anyway all of the best Arab users (not that there were a lot of us but what should Arabs also do on a Pakistani forum if we are serious?) have left and I see no reason for me to be on a forum where mostly ignorants are roaming around. We do not even have an Arab moderator. Too many idiotic users. It's also getting tiring to destroy their historical lies, fairytales, inferiority complexes and just random trolling. The moderator line is non-existing as well very often.

The only thing that keeps me here is the historical lies/factual lies and nonsense I sometimes see in connecting with KSA and the Arab world.

Anyway I really need to leave the forum altogether.

I can't remember the password of my old username on arabic-military.com (used it rarely anyway) but after my exams this month and the next I plan to make a user and in the introduction section I will make sure to come into contact with the gang. I suggest you do the same.
We can make an arrangement sometimes next month? Or coordinate with other Arab users that have left PDF but if they see our discussion they might react? Unfortunately PM's are not working anymore and I prefer giving personal information over PM if I am forced to!

Because although this forum is EXTREMELY addicting then don't expect much activity from me here in the future if any and especially not when all the best Arab users and other users have left or are rarely active. Let alone the moderation line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Jessica_L

What's primal carnage? 

@al-Hasani

What's up with the belly dancers? Sexually frustrated? 

Yeah, I'm not even sure if there is a PM feature on that forum, we need something to keep in touch or create our own military forum. 

Great to see you back. I agree, wish we has a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Hazzy997 @al-Hasani welcome back.

ME section was so boring when you guys was banned, make it interesting again, NOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani welcome back.
> 
> ME section was so boring when you guys was banned, make it interesting again, NOW!



We don't have trolling privileges anymore. If I make one wrong move I'll be banned for 4 weeks. I'm being watched 24/7 by my dear @Manticore 

I never thought we made it interesting anyways. How did we make it interesting?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani welcome back.
> 
> ME section was so boring when you guys was banned, make it interesting again, NOW!



LOL. Are you trying to get me addicted again now when the exam period just started and I promised myself to leave the forum?!

I am not sure about that. Lately, in the last few months, I have mostly countered historical lies, nonsense and trolling from people writing nonsense about KSA and the Arab world as a whole. In terms of political discussions I have kept a distance. This forum, or at least the ME section, is rarely a platform for serious discussions and now when 90% of all Arab users have left and the best ones included there is little purpose here.

The Arab forums are much better honestly speaking although there are a lot of good users on PDF and it's a very international forum with many discussions. The moderation line is just very bad of late and we still have no Arab moderator on this section or a moderator on the ME section. The moderators as persons are great but…..they need to fix those problems if they want a serious forum and not only care about traffic. On the other hand it's a Pakistani forum and other sections are not that important which is fair enough.

Oh, another plucking pointless essay although it took me 2-3 minutes to write this. That's what PDF does to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> We don't have trolling privileges anymore. If I make one wrong move I'll be banned for 4 weeks. I'm being watched 24/7 by my dear @Manticore
> 
> I never thought we made it interesting anyways. How did we make it interesting?


Well it was so quiet the last weeks, just boring. 



al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Are you trying to get me addicted again now when the exam period just started and I promised myself to leave the forum?!
> 
> I am not sure about that. Lately, in the last few months, I have mostly countered historical lies, nonsense and trolling from people writing nonsense about KSA and the Arab world as a whole. In terms of political discussions I have kept a distance. This forum, or at least the ME section, is rarely a platform for serious discussions and now when 90% of all Arab users have left and the best ones included there is little purpose here.
> 
> The Arab forums are much better honestly speaking although there are a lot of good users on PDF and it's a very international forum with many discussions. The moderation line is just very bad of late and we still have no Arab moderator on this section or a moderator on the ME section. The moderators as persons are great but…..they need to fix those problems if they want a serious forum and not only care about traffic. On the other hand it's a Pakistani forum and other sections are not that important which is fair enough.
> 
> Oh, another plucking pointless essay although it took me 2-3 minutes to write this. That's what PDF does to you.


Do whats the best for you buddy.

Btw we opened our 20th ''cay bahcesi'' thread in the mean time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10

آنها می گویند روابط ایران و حماس هستند .... سلاح های پیشرفته تر به آن ارسال شود ... آیا می دانید آنچه را که آنها در حال رفتن به ارسال؟

Respond in Persian and then delete after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. Are you trying to get me addicted again now when the exam period just started and I promised myself to leave the forum?!
> 
> I am not sure about that. Lately, in the last few months, I have mostly countered historical lies, nonsense and trolling from people writing nonsense about KSA and the Arab world as a whole. In terms of political discussions I have kept a distance. This forum, or at least the ME section, is rarely a platform for serious discussions and now when 90% of all Arab users have left and the best ones included there is little purpose here.
> 
> The Arab forums are much better honestly speaking although there are a lot of good users on PDF and it's a very international forum with many discussions. The moderation line is just very bad of late and we still have no Arab moderator on this section or a moderator on the ME section. The moderators as persons are great but…..they need to fix those problems if they want a serious forum and not only care about traffic. On the other hand it's a Pakistani forum and other sections are not that important which is fair enough.
> 
> Oh, another plucking pointless essay although it took me 2-3 minutes to write this. That's what PDF does to you.



Hi al-hasani, are those forums that you are talking about in English. It's good to see you back here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Al-hasani is back. I'm scared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> What's primal carnage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@MOHSENAM

Me too in 2-3 years. 


@Jessica_L 
Is that you playing? 

You're into gaming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> have u yahoo id?



Email? I have a gmail. If you have one or a whatsapp or something I'll add u then delete the post.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @MOHSENAM
> 
> Me too in 2-3 years.
> 
> 
> @Jessica_L
> Is that you playing?
> 
> You're into gaming?


That's not me playing but yes I started to play games.It's a good way to get rid of stress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997
The site : الائمة الاثنی عشر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> آنها می گویند روابط ایران و حماس هستند .... سلاح های پیشرفته تر به آن ارسال شود ... آیا می دانید آنچه را که آنها در حال رفتن به ارسال؟
> 
> Respond in Persian and then delete after.


no need for responding in persian , let them all know 

yeah bro , i have some info regarding that of course . latest versions of misagh 2 MANPADs , probably (they have nt decided yet) blueprints of Zelzal (to build themselves) .

new versions of light pinpoint missiles ..... (low weight warhead - high accuracy ) . 

Toophan5 Anti-tank smart missile (also used for anti-heli warfare) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

haman10 said:


> no need for responding in persian , let them all know
> 
> yeah bro , i have some info regarding that of course . latest versions of misagh 2 MANPADs , probably (they have nt decided yet) blueprints of Zelzal (to build themselves) .
> 
> new versions of light pinpoint missiles ..... (low weight warhead - high accuracy ) .
> 
> Toophan5 Anti-tank smart missile (also used for anti-heli warfare) .



Toofan means storm in hindi/urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jandk said:


> Toofan means storm in hindi/urdu


exactly the same here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Hi al-hasani, are those forums that you are talking about in English. It's good to see you back here



They are unfortunately all in Arabic but they are huge, huge forums. Much bigger than PDF. I am not aware of any Arab military forums in English but I have not searched much. PDF and the Arab forums I read are more than enough for me let alone Facebook.

Thank you dear and good to see you well as well.



Jessica_L said:


> That's not me playing but yes I started to play games.It's a good way to get rid of stress.



Dear, you should try playing real life games such as chess or backgammon as well. Great fun. 



jandk said:


> Al-hasani is back. I'm scared



No, need for that. I am very harmless. The only "scary" thing about me is me doing martial arts but so many people do it nowadays that it is nothing special, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> no need for responding in persian , let them all know
> 
> yeah bro , i have some info regarding that of course . latest versions of misagh 2 MANPADs , probably (they have nt decided yet) blueprints of Zelzal (to build themselves) .
> 
> new versions of light pinpoint missiles ..... (low weight warhead - high accuracy ) .
> 
> Toophan5 Anti-tank smart missile (also used for anti-heli warfare) .



Niceeeeee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani 
I play baseball,softball and chess sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/181102#.U4Sy_n-9KK0

This is interesting, wasn't expecting that. 

@Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @MOHSENAM @mohsen

@Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 

Do you know good dishes in Egypt? And something else to do rather than go to pyramids? I'm probably coming next year and want to spent time. I was wondering if there's a tour for the historical sites? I saw lots of ancient churches and mosques I want to take pictures of. Know anything?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997 
come to yahoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Jessica_L said:


> @al-Hasani
> I play baseball,softball and chess sometimes.



That's great. No basketball? I genuinely always prefer engaging in games with humans rather than computers. I don't know but it might have something to do with my upbringing and how we as a family always spent time playing games together. I still remember that fondly. Playing chess with my brothers, father etc. Or even my mother!



Hazzy997 said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17
> 
> Do you know good dishes in Egypt? And something else to do rather than go to pyramids? I'm probably coming next year and want to spent time. I was wondering if there's a tour for the historical sites? I saw lots of ancient churches and mosques I want to take pictures of. Know anything?



Check out post number 46 and 49 to get you an idea!

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 4

Traveling along the Nile or visiting Alexandria and Sinai especially (although it's not fully safe right now) are must see areas of Egypt. Aside from old Cairo that I am sure that you have visited.

If you want more "extreme" adventures then visit the mountainous areas of Sinai (not recommended right now unless you find local Bedouin guides) or the isolated Red Sea coastline (not Sinai). That I can recommend. Maybe some desert safari too? You could do all that for instance in KSA or any other Arab/ME country but Egypt is a bit unstable right now and especially Sinai so I would not recommend it personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/181102#.U4Sy_n-9KK0
> 
> This is interesting, wasn't expecting that.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @MOHSENAM @mohsen
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17
> 
> Do you know good dishes in Egypt? And something else to do rather than go to pyramids? I'm probably coming next year and want to spent time. I was wondering if there's a tour for the historical sites? I saw lots of ancient churches and mosques I want to take pictures of. Know anything?


most historic mosques are in cairo and alexandrea there are nice beaches on the red sea and a lot of historic sites in aswan and luxor 
about food if you did not try koshri you should i think you know the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> That's great. No basketball? I genuinely always prefer engaging in games with humans rather than computers. I don't know but it might have something to do with my upbringing and how we as a family always spent time playing games together. I still remember that fondly. Playing chess with my brothers, father etc. Or even my mother!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out post number 46 and 49 to get you an idea!
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 4
> 
> Traveling along the Nile or visiting Alexandria and Sinai especially (although it's not fully safe right now) are must see areas of Egypt. Aside from old Cairo that I am sure that you have visited.
> 
> If you want more "extreme" adventures then visit the mountainous areas of Sinai (not recommend right now) or the isolated Red Sea coastline (not Sinai). That I can recommend. Maybe some desert safari too?



I didn't stay in Alexandria, but i went to Sinai and New Cairo plus old Cairo I saw all the mosques built by Islamic commanders during crusade war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I didn't stay in Alexandria, but i went to Sinai and New Cairo plus old Cairo I saw all the mosques built by Islamic commanders during crusade war.



There is much to see in Egypt like in all other Arab countries. The problem is now the political situation and the instability. More logistically then the long distances. I mean going from Upper Egypt to Alexandria and from there to the isolated and wild (largely totally empty) Western and Southern parts of Egypt and from there to the Eastern Red Sea coastline (not the one on Sinai) is a long, probably costly and time-consuming trip. If you have a lot of time on your hands, for instance 1-2 months, I could recommend doing something like that. We did a trip similar to the one I am talking about when I was younger (13-14 years old) with siblings and my parents and some relatives but that was when Mubarak was still there and you had no safety problems or instability other than the usual stuff.

Sinai is a real gem nature wise. The best part of Egypt IMO due to the mountains, beaches, wild desert areas etc.

I am less familiar with the Mediterranean coastline. Only visited Alexandria.

@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Dino R. @agentny17 would know much better than me anyway. Neighbor or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/181102#.U4Sy_n-9KK0
> 
> This is interesting, wasn't expecting that.


so 2014 shooting in Belgium is Hezbollah's job, cause in other continent and 14 years ago, Israel evacuated part of Lebanon?
no wonder Zionists have occupied the Hollywood, they do have creative minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> There is much to see in Egypt like in all other Arab countries. The problem is now the political situation and the instability. More logistically then the long distances. I mean going from Upper Egypt to Alexandria and from there to the isolated and wild (largely totally empty) Western and Southern parts of Egypt and from there to the Eastern Red Sea coastline (not the one on Sinai) is a long, probably costly and time-consuming trip. If you have a lot of time on your hands, for instance 1-2 months, I could recommend doing something like that. We did a trip similar to the one I am talking about when I was younger (13-14 years old) with siblings and my parents and some relatives but that was when Mubarak was still there and you had no safety problems or instability other than the usual stuff.
> 
> Sinai is a real gem nature wise. The best part of Egypt IMO due to the mountains, beaches, wild desert areas etc.
> 
> I am less familiar with the Mediterranean coastline. Only visited Alexandria.
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Dino R. @agentny17 would know much better than me anyway. Neighbor or not.



I was there a month after the events took place, there was almost no instability. Only in Sinai during night times. Cairo was perfectly normal, some protests on streets but you can't notice them. 

What did you do in Sinai? My Dad always wanted to go to Sharm al Shiekh. 



mohsen said:


> so 2014 shooting in Belgium is Hezbollah's job, cause in other continent and 14 years ago, Israel evacuated part of Lebanon?
> no wonder Zionists have occupied the Hollywood, they do have creative minds.



Indeed creative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I was there a month after the events took place, there was almost no instability. Only in Sinai during night times. Cairo was perfectly normal, some protests on streets but you can't notice them.
> 
> What did you do in Sinai? My Dad always wanted to go to Sharm al Shiekh.



Well after we moved to Europe (France) my father always wanted for us children to not loss touch with our paternal roots so each summer we often visited the Arab world. That particular year (2006 or 2007 - can't recall) we made a trip to Jordan, Syria and from there on we went to Egypt where we visited the Pyramids, nearby Cairo, many of the historical sites in Upper Egypt, Alexandria and obviously Sinai. In total we were away for nearly 2 months! More than half of the time we spent in Egypt.

Sinai is just next to Hijaz (nearly bordering it) and it is strikingly similar to the Northern areas of Hijaz. Well, we visited the wild beaches, Sharm el Sheikh, the mountains, Saint Catherine Monastery and then we visited the local Bedouins for 1 night where we had a camp fire and ate some roasted lamb. It was great fun.

One of my father's sister is married to an Egyptian (although he is half French as well) so I got some extended family in the country and like it a lot because of the historical and close ties between Hijaz and Egypt. Anyone speaking Hijazi Arabic will pick up the Egyptian dialect in matter of days due to the big similarities. 

Now I am planning to visit the Arab countries that I am yet to visit and some that I have never visited or have no ties to and know very little about. Such as Sudan and far-away Mauritania. I just don't know when I will get the time to do that and with whom I will travel because when I mentioned those two locations none of my family members or friends seemed willing to do such a trip and I have never travelled alone! 

Oh, speaking about Egypt then my family have intermarried with Egyptians for generations. Since the Fatimids. Many Hijazis, especially in the main cities, also have ancestral ties to Egypt. Like vice versa in certain areas of Egypt. But back then it was all just Arab and way before the age of nationalism.

So that's why I have always had great sympathy for Egypt. More than most other Arab countries. Egypt also has the potential to become the leader of the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Well after we moved to Europe (France) my father always wanted for us children to not loss touch with our paternal roots so each summer we often visited the Arab world. That particular year (2006 or 2007 - can't recall) we made a trip to Jordan, Syria and from there on we went to Egypt where we visited the Pyramids, nearby Cairo, many of the historical sites in Upper Egypt, Alexandria and obviously Sinai. In total we were away for nearly 2 months! More than half of the time we spent in Egypt.
> Sinai is just next to Hijaz (nearly bordering it) and it is strikingly similar to the Northern areas of Hijaz. Well, we visited the wild beaches, Sharm el Sheikh, the mountains, Saint Catherine Monastery and then we visited the local Bedouins for 1 night where we had a camp fire and ate some roasted lamb. It was great fun.
> My father's sister is married with an Egyptian (although he is half French as well) so I got some extended family in the country and like it a lot because of the historical and close ties between Hijaz and Egypt. Anyone speaking Hijazi Arabic will pick up the Egyptian dialect in matter of days due to the big similarities.
> Now I am planning to visit the Arab countries that I am yet to visit and some that I have never visited or have no ties to and know very little about. Such as Sudan and far-away Mauritania. I just don't know when I will get the time to do that and with whom I will travel because when I mentioned those two locations none of my family members or friends seemed willing to do such a trip and I have never travelled alone!
> 
> Oh, speaking about Egypt then my family have intermarried with Egyptians for generations. Since the Fatimids. Many Hijazis, especially in the main cities, also have ancestral ties to Egypt. Like vice versa in certain areas of Egypt. But back then it was all just Arab and way before the age of nationalism.
> 
> So that's why I have always had great sympathy for Egypt. More than most other Arab countries.



I have some Turkish roots. Probably ottoman intermarriage. Little connection, not much. Although largely a Palestinian family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Achtiname of Muhammad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






There were guided tours once. Not sure if they are still there due to the situation in Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Never EVER take a ride on a horse in Egypt. 

I went on one going uphill in the pyramids and it collided with another horse. Then everytime it ran my private area would slam against the leather seating. I almost fell off four times. 

Thank God I wasn't paraylized. I immeditalty got off at the top of the hill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

As I said it's better to ignore those creatures. Those are the types that should raise concern from a theological and political viewpoint as we have discussed. But we need to keep in mind that they only represent a tiny minority although a growing one due to the geopolitical events of the region since 1979 and especially after 2003.

I am talking about the illiterate low IQ user Malik Alashter and our Farsi serial double user that just replied to you. It's those types that can make you hostile but then you remember that they only form a tiny minority and that it's not worth it. In any case sectarianism is not needed and a hindrance for the Arab and Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Well after we moved to Europe (France) my father always wanted for us children to not loss touch with our paternal roots so each summer we often visited the Arab world. That particular year (2006 or 2007 - can't recall) we made a trip to Jordan, Syria and from there on we went to Egypt where we visited the Pyramids, nearby Cairo, many of the historical sites in Upper Egypt, Alexandria and obviously Sinai. In total we were away for nearly 2 months! More than half of the time we spent in Egypt.
> 
> Sinai is just next to Hijaz (nearly bordering it) and it is strikingly similar to the Northern areas of Hijaz. Well, we visited the wild beaches, Sharm el Sheikh, the mountains, Saint Catherine Monastery and then we visited the local Bedouins for 1 night where we had a camp fire and ate some roasted lamb. It was great fun.
> 
> One of my father's sister is married to an Egyptian (although he is half French as well) so I got some extended family in the country and like it a lot because of the historical and close ties between Hijaz and Egypt. Anyone speaking Hijazi Arabic will pick up the Egyptian dialect in matter of days due to the big similarities.
> 
> Now I am planning to visit the Arab countries that I am yet to visit and some that I have never visited or have no ties to and know very little about. Such as Sudan and far-away Mauritania. I just don't know when I will get the time to do that and with whom I will travel because when I mentioned those two locations none of my family members or friends seemed willing to do such a trip and I have never travelled alone!
> 
> Oh, speaking about Egypt then my family have intermarried with Egyptians for generations. Since the Fatimids. Many Hijazis, especially in the main cities, also have ancestral ties to Egypt. Like vice versa in certain areas of Egypt. But back then it was all just Arab and way before the age of nationalism.
> 
> So that's why I have always had great sympathy for Egypt. More than most other Arab countries. Egypt also has the potential to become the leader of the Arab world.



So you are a European Arab !  

Ahhh well maybe thats the reason why you don't eat any Falafels with Hummus but is often seen munching on Chicken Teriyaki and Red Wine !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> So you are a European Arab !
> 
> Ahhh well maybe thats the reason why you don't eat any Falafels with Hummus but is often seen munching on Chicken Teriyaki and Red Wine !



Partial one. But yeah, I have lived in Europe for half of my life and still do. Mostly France but now Denmark as you know.

LOL. I eat Arab cuisine from Morocco to Oman but not a much as I would have wished for!

I mostly eat Arab cuisine (ME basically), Southern European and sometimes South Asian and Chinese and other Asian cuisines. When I am not preparing food myself.

Which often ends in easy Mediterranean dishes and lots of boring pasta and sometimes fish (salmon mostly) and lots of cheese, diary products and yoghurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Partial one. But yeah, I have lived in Europe for half of my life and still do. Mostly France but now Denmark as you know.
> 
> LOL. I eat Arab cuisine from Morocco to Oman but not a much as I would have wished for!
> 
> I mostly eat Arab cuisine (ME basically), Southern European and sometimes South Asian and Chinese and other Asian cuisines. When I am not doing food myself.



I ate Arab Cuisine on my visit to the States; both the Moroccan Restaurant & the some Arab Kiosk were terribly bland - You guys don't marinate the meat with much spices do you ?  

The Lebanese barbeque, on the other hand, was nice !  

And whats with the excessive use of Olive Oil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway I have heard that there are some quick and tasty vegetarian South Asian dishes, especially South Indian, that can be done fairly quickly if you have the ingredients (mostly spices and coconut) but which are tasty. As a student you often find yourself tired at night and sometimes you ought to make your own food. Don't get me wrong. I enjoy cooking and eating well (not always healthy) but sometimes I need new impulses from cuisines I am less familiar with.

From my knowledge, just like Arab and other ME cuisines, Pakistani cuisines takes a lot of time to prepare, even the simplest of breads, but there must be some dishes that are tasty but at the same time easy to prepare. They don't have to be vegetarian.



Armstrong said:


> I ate Arab Cuisine on my visit to the States; both the Moroccan Restaurant & the some Arab Kiosk were terribly bland - You guys don't marinate the meat with much spices do you ?
> 
> The Lebanese barbeque, on the other hand, was nice !
> 
> And whats with the excessive use of Olive Oil ?



Strange because Moroccan cuisine is otherwise quit spicy even for South Asian levels. You must have been unlucky. Moroccan cuisine is amazing. It really is.

Olive oil is amazing and healthy but butter, milk and herbs are also used as a base for dishes. Coconut in the Southern Areas of the Arabian Peninsula - coastal obviously.


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway I have heard that there are some quick and tasty vegetarian South Asian dishes, especially South Indian, that can be done fairly quickly if you have the ingredients (mostly spices and coconut) but which are tasty. As a student you often find yourself tired at night and sometimes you ought to make your own food. Don't get me wrong. I enjoy cooking and eating well (not always healthy) but sometimes I need new impulses from cuisines I am less familiar with.
> 
> From my knowledge, just like Arab and other ME cuisines, Pakistani cuisines takes a lot of time to prepare, even the simplest of breads, but there must be some dishes that are tasty but at the same time easy to prepare. They don't have to be vegetarian.



Yeah I'm not a big fan of Indian cooking - Their Vegetarian is great but their Meat isn't that much even when they cook the same dishes as we do the taste is very different !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> Partial one. But yeah, I have lived in Europe for half of my life and still do. Mostly France but now Denmark as you know.
> 
> LOL. I eat Arab cuisine from Morocco to Oman but not a much as I would have wished for!
> 
> I mostly eat Arab cuisine (ME basically), Southern European and sometimes South Asian and Chinese and other Asian cuisines. When I am not preparing food myself.
> 
> Which often ends in easy Mediterranean dishes and lots of boring pasta and sometimes fish (salmon mostly) and lots of cheese, diary products and yoghurt.



I don't get this fascination with so called Southern European food. Spanish food is not that good, neither is portuguese. Italian food is good. Greek is healthy but not that tasty. In French food, I like the crepes but French is Western European.



Armstrong said:


> Yeah I'm not a big fan of Indian cooking - Their Vegetarian is great but their Meat isn't that much even when they cook the same dishes as we do the taste is very different !



Pakistani food is too oily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Strange because Moroccan cuisine is otherwise quit spicy even for South Asian levels. You must have been unlucky. Moroccan cuisine is amazing. It really is.
> 
> Olive oil is amazing and healthy but butter, milk and herbs are also used as a base for dishes.



Oh it was spicy at least as far as the appetizers were concerned but the chicken that came with the couscous wasn't & this was a pretty darn popular restaurant that we ate at !



jandk said:


> Pakistani food is too oily



True but its also considerably more tasty - You guys cook Chicken the same way you cook Veggies !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Armstrong said:


> Oh it was spicy at least as far as the appetizers were concerned but the chicken that came with the couscous wasn't & this was a pretty darn popular restaurant that we ate at !
> 
> 
> 
> True but its also considerably more tasty - You guys cook Chicken the same way you cook Veggies !



So you mean to say that Indian Punjabis cook differently from Pakistani punjabis? Highly implausible.


----------



## Armstrong

jandk said:


> So you mean to say that Indian Punjabis cook differently from Pakistani punjabis? Highly implausible.



I dunno I haven't eaten what Indian Punjabis do or do not cook; probably the similar Chicken based dishes would be similar but the Mutton and the Beef would be fairly different ! 

Plus its gonna be more like Lahoris & Indian Punjabis more than anything because the rest of Pakistani Punjab cooks in a different manner !


----------



## al-Hasani

jandk said:


> I don't get this fascination with so called Southern European food. Spanish food is not that good, neither is portuguese. Italian food is good. Greek is healthy but not that tasty. In French food, I like the crepes but French is Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani food is too oily



Well, I once frequented a bad Indian (maybe it was Pakistani since many Pakistanis in the ME or in Europe make Indian cuisine (maybe it is Pakistani in reality) restaurant and got a bad impression of Indian cuisine. That was in UAE many years ago. Then 8 years after or so I have tasted Indian cuisine at various restaurants in the ME, Europe, USA and most importantly privately. I would have been an immense fool (maybe I am) If I based my interaction with Indian cuisine solely on my first encounter with it.

French cuisine for instance is nearly a science in itself. You have thousands of dishes, regional differences, hundreds of different cheeses, wines, types of meat etc.

Mediterrenean cuisine is tasty because the ingredients are mostly natural, healthy, tasty and varied and fresh.

Try buy a French baguette (real one from a local bakery not from Carrefour or Walmart) get some authentic French or Italian cheese, some quality olive oil, salt, pepper, fresh tomatoes, olives and basil and you have a wonderful, quick, fresh and healthy breakfast or snack.

I mean it's a crime that I am even talking about Arab cuisine or pretending to know a great deal about it (not sure if I come across as such) since each Arab country has unique cuisine and big regional differences. I am not even qualified to judge Saudi Arabian cuisine completely. Let alone the entire Arab cuisine.

Also you very rarely get food that is made in foreign countries (in this case Moroccan cuisine prepared in USA) that is tastier than anything served locally in Morocco even at the cheapest of places - which are often the best and most authentic because that's where all the locals go while all the tourists in Rabat, Casablanca, Fes, Marrakech, Meknes etc. are overpaying greatly and the portions they pay for are usually smaller too.

That was long.

@jandk @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I once frequented a bad Indian restaurant and got a bad impression of Indian cuisine. That was in UAE many years ago. Then 8 years after or so I have tasted Indian cuisine at various restaurants in the ME, Europe, USA and most importantly privately. I would have been an immense fool (maybe I am) If I based my interaction with Indian cuisine solely on my first encounter with it.
> 
> French cuisine for instance is nearly a science in itself. You have thousands of dishes, regional differences, hundreds of different cheeses, wines, types of meat etc.
> 
> Mediterrenean cuisine is tasty because the ingredients are mostly natural, healthy, tasty and varied and fresh.
> 
> Try buy a French baguette (real one from a local bakery not from Carrefour or Walmart) get some authentic French or Italian cheese, some quality olive oil, salt, pepper, fresh tomatoes, olives and basil and you have a wonderful, quick, fresh and healthy breakfast or snack.
> 
> I mean it's a crime that I am even talking about Arab cuisine or pretending to know a great deal about it (not sure if I come across as such) since each Arab country has unique cuisine and big regional differences. I am not even qualified to judge Saudi Arabian cuisine completely. Let alone the entire Arab cuisine.
> 
> Also you very rarely get food that is made in foreign countries (in this case Moroccan cuisine prepared in USA) that is tastier than anything served locally in Morocco even at the cheapest of places - which are often the best and most authentic because that's where all the locals go while all the tourists in Rabat, Casablanca, Fes, Marrakech, Meknes etc. are overpaying greatly and the portions they pay for are usually smaller too.
> 
> That was long.
> 
> @jandk @Armstrong



Mediterranean food has its own niche I agree with you largely. They use a lot of fresh vegetables and the food is very healthy. Italian food is indeed very good. French food is also quite good. I mean I like their croissants, deserts, crepes, pastries. Arab food is quite good too. I attended a Lebanese--Moroccan wedding a few months back. It was an interesting experience with good food and culture (they had belly dancers ). In Europa, no doubt Mediterranean food is the best. I mean northern european and east european food is barely edible.



Armstrong said:


> I dunno I haven't eaten what Indian Punjabis do or do not cook; probably the similar Chicken based dishes would be similar but the Mutton and the Beef would be fairly different !
> 
> Plus its gonna be more like Lahoris & Indian Punjabis more than anything because the rest of Pakistani Punjab cooks in a different manner !



We both know that Lahori food is the best in Pakistan. It is famous. My grandfather was a professor in some college in Lahore before partition. He told us that Lahore was beautiful and had great food. Yes the beef is different because we don't eat beef but the goat and lamb and fish should be quite similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Much of the Arab cuisine has great familiarity with Mediterranean cuisine where fresh vegetables, fruits, olive oil, olives, garlic, basil, oregano, tomatoes, cucumbers, various cheeses, yoghurt, salads, nuts, own-baked bread etc. are stable ingredients. That's not strange given the geographic proximity or the fact that most of the Mediterranean Sea is actually bordering Arab countries directly.

Dates are also popular which is not used normally in Europe though.

For instance it's very common to see something called Meze in the Arab cuisine. Nearly every Arab country have similar appetizers or something similar that goes under local names.

















It's eaten as appetizers/snack before main meals (nearly always containing meat) or as a breakfast.

The Arab cuisine is mostly not spicy, aside from Moroccan, Yemeni and some other cuisine on the Arabian Peninsula but rather mildly spicy. Still spicier than the European Mediterranean cuisines nearby, Iranian, Turkish and other nearby cuisines.
I would say that there is a bigger focus on herbs than spices but on the Arabian Peninsula and other Arab countries (Morocco for instance) it's 50/50.

Of course it's not as spicy as some South Asian cuisine. Don't get me wrong I enjoy spicy food (Mexican included here) but sometimes it can get too much and you can only taste the heat. That's not something I normally enjoy. Of course if one is used to spicy food mainly then other food can taste blend.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> Much of the Arab cuisine has great familiarity with Mediterranean cuisine where fresh vegetables, fruits, olive oil, olives, garlic, basil, oregano, tomatoes, cucumbers, various cheeses, yoghurt, salads, nuts, own-baked bread etc. are stable ingredients. That's not strange given the geographic proximity or the fact that most of the Mediterranean Sea is actually bordering Arab countries directly.
> 
> Dates are also popular which is not used normally in Europe though.
> 
> For instance it's very common to see something called Meze in the Arab cuisine. Nearly every Arab country have similar appetizers or something similar that goes under local names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's eaten as appetizers/snack before main meals (nearly always containing meat) or as a breakfast.
> 
> The Arab cuisine is mostly not spicy, aside from Moroccan, Yemeni and some other cuisine on the Arabian Peninsula but rather mildly spicy. Still spicier than the European Mediterranean cuisines nearby, Iranian, Turkish and other nearby cuisines.
> I would say that there is a bigger focus on herbs than spices but on the Arabian Peninsula and other Arab countries (Morocco for instance) it's 50/50.
> 
> Of course it's not as spicy as some South Asian cuisine. Don't get me wrong I enjoy spicy food (Mexican included here) but sometimes it can get too much and you can only taste the heat. That's not something I normally enjoy. Of course if one is used to spicy food mainly then other food can taste blend.



Man you are making me hungry 

Yes, spicy food is not always good. I usually try to mix it up. We live in a globalized world. Why contrain yourself to only one type of cuisine? Sometimes I prefer Mediterranean, sometimes Indian, Chinese etc... I'm in Canada so we have quite a variety of ethnic cuisines available. The most popular Arab dishes are probably Felafel and Hummus. I eat them often. The ME food I haven't tried are Iranian and Turkish. Although Iranian food bears some superficial similarity with Indian food (the names are sometimes the same), it does not employ use of much spices. Arab food is more popular here than Iranian. Indian/South Asian, Chinese, Thai, Japanese are the most popular non European cuisines in Canada (in no particular order).


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway in Iran for instance the cuisine the Iranian Arabs eat is considered spicy, some even call it very spicy. In general the cuisine on the Arabian Peninsula (due to the ancient and historical trade with South Asia and South East Asia especially - where actually most of the spices come from) would be considered spicy by most people outside of Mexico and South Asia and certainly it can be considered mildly spicy. Some dishes even as spicy as in South Asia. At the other hand my impression is that dishes containing meat in the Arab world are not as spicy as the ones in South Asia. That herbs are preferred.

Notice that I am by no means any expert but just speaking about the facts that I know about or personal experience.

I can tell you that here in Denmark then most of the restaurants that sell Indian cuisine are actually managed by Pakistanis chefs. So I might actually have mostly eaten Pakistani cuisine during most of my time here in Denmark without actually noticing. But I have also eaten at restaurants that had Indian chefs. Both from the South and North.

Some of the common Arab spices. The photo is from Morocco:





Spices from Yemen:





This got me thinking. Since many of the spices are actually from South East Asia is Indonesian and other South East Asian cuisine then very spicy? Unfortunately I have not eaten much South East Asian cuisine other than mostly soups and I have to say that they were quite spicy and I otherwise have no problem eaten spicy food.

@Indos @Wahhab2701 please elaborate.

I even ate some of the strongest chills in the world alone (it was a test) and I managed not to puke although it was some of the worst 5-10 minutes in my life. You can buy those chills here in Denmark at a shop called Netto for not more than 2 dollars. It was a Habenero chili. I never drank that much milk that quickly!

Habanero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just search on Youtube and write "Habanero Chili Challenge".

In general I really like South Asian cuisine but I have told that before.

I am passionate about food in general. Finding a wife that is able to cook food well is very important for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

South east asian food is heavily influenced by South Indian food. I know that Thai food has similar kinds of curries and uses a lot of spices. Thai food also uses a lot of coconut based products in their food. You should really try Thai. It's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

jandk said:


> South east asian food is heavily influenced by South Indian food. I know that Thai food has similar kinds of curries and uses a lot of spices. Thai food also uses a lot of coconut based products in their food. You should really try Thai. It's awesome.



LOL. I was just going to write a little essay on Thai cuisine and it's connection to nearby Indian/South East Asian cuisine. It's great indeed but I prefer South Asian cuisine maybe because some of the dishes in the Thai cuisine are alien while I can always (nearly always) detect similarities with South Asian dishes.

They eat a lot of poultry and especially chicken in Thailand from what I have tasted and seen.

Chinese cuisine is also interesting but I am not that familiar with it. It has big regional differences too. I imagine that the Southern Chinese cuisine is more spicy while the Northern one is more blend or "boring" if you like. Depends on what you prefer.

What I am interested in is the cuisine of Indonesia and Malaysia and how hot it is compared to certain hotter Arab cuisines, Mexican cuisine and South Asian cuisine.

Anyway form what I have seen then Mexican cuisine is hotter than South Asian on some fronts. What is your opinion about that?

Some of those very hot chills (the hottest on earth actually) are native to the Americas.

Or how about something like Burmese cuisine? Never tasted it but it must be great as well. Some kind of Chinese, Thai, Bengali, Indian, ME blend of some short.

Anyway got to make some food. Dying of hunger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> I have some Turkish roots. Probably ottoman intermarriage. Little connection, not much. Although largely a Palestinian family.



Whose is Turkish in your family ? 



jandk said:


> The ME food I haven't tried are Iranian and *Turkish.*



You won't be able to compare cuisines after eating Turkish foods.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Armstrong @WebMaster @jandk

Can you recommend some quick recipes that are easy to make but which are still tasty.They don't necessarily have to be vegetarian dishes. I normally eat a lot of meat and seafood so it would even be positive if the dishes contained some kind of meat or seafood.

I live in a fairly big city (Copenhagen) close to the city center so there is no problem with buying South Asian ingredients and spices. I even have a Pakistani living in the same flat that I live in.

I am not necessarily talking about main dishes but something along the lines of the Arab Meze or just snacks in general. Also what type of breakfast do you mainly eat? Is it also just bread and mostly dairy products and vegetables with either tea or coffee?
I remember one reading about some South Indian dish (vegetarian) that was easy to make but which contained beans, coconut and chilies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> @Armstrong @WebMaster @jandk
> 
> Can you recommend some quick recipes that are easy to make but which are still tasty.They don't necessarily have to be vegetarian dishes. I normally eat a lot of meat and seafood so it would even be positive if the dishes contained some kind of meat or seafood.
> 
> I live in a fairly big city (Copenhagen) close to the city center so there is no problem with buying South Asian ingredients and spices. I even have a Pakistani living in the same flat that I live.
> 
> I am not necessarily talking about main dishes but something along the lines of the Arab Meze or just snacks in general. Also what type of breakfast do you mainly eat? Is it also just bread and mostly dairy products and vegetables with either tea or coffee?



I don't know how to cook; how can I recommend anything ?  

Ask @Akheilos !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Armstrong said:


> I don't know how to cook; how can I recommend anything ?
> 
> Ask @Akheilos !



lol same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> I don't know how to cook; how can I recommend anything ?
> 
> Ask @Akheilos !



But how does a typical Pakistani (Lahori) breakfast look like? Or what do you eat of traditional local food between main dishes? I mean something light. Not main dishes. Something along the Arab Meze that I showed you guys.

I am not just talking about sweets. LOL Arab sweets is a field study in itself. No wonder that quite a few are big aside from being tall in general. Embarrassing. Kuwait and some areas of KSA in particular.

Well, of course I have studied this by reading about Pakistani and Indian cuisine (not sure how accurate it is though) but I want inside information and I hope that you can provide it for me otherwise I am going to have to ask silly questions at Pakistani shops here in Denmark.


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> But how does a typical Pakistani (Lahori) breakfast look like? Or what do you eat of traditional local food between main dishes? I mean something light. Not main dishes. Something along the Arab Meze that I showed you guys.
> 
> I am not just talking about sweets. LOL Arab sweets is a field study in itself. No wonder that quite a few are big aside from being tall in general. Embarrassing. Kuwait and some areas of KSA in particular.
> 
> Well, of course I have studied this by reading about Pakistani and Indian cuisine (not sure how accurate it is though) but I want inside information and I hope that you can provide it for me otherwise I am going to have to ask silly questions at Pakistani shops here in Denmark.



Dude there is no such thing as a Pakistani Cuisine (I don't speak for India so I can't comment on Indian Cuisine); if you are here in Lahore you may be treated with everything from Halwa Purri, Nihari, or Naan Chaneiii with a glass of Lassi to some Pakistani rendition of a Continental breakfast dish. 

If you are sitting in Peshawar on the other hand you could be treated with a bowl of cream with a freshly baked Paratha or Naan & freshly made Chai (Tea) ! 

So its different ! 

So far as sweets are concerned - We've got dozens upon dozens of sweet-dishes that we eat !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> Dude there is no such thing as a Pakistani Cuisine (I don't speak for India so I can't comment on Indian Cuisine); if you are here in Lahore you may be treated with everything from Halwa Purri, Nihari, or Naan Chaneiii with a glass of Lassi to some Pakistani rendition of a Continental breakfast dish.
> 
> If you are sitting in Peshawar on the other hand you could be treated with a bowl of cream with a freshly baked Paratha or Naan & freshly made Chai (Tea) !
> 
> So its different !
> 
> So far as sweets are concerned - We've got dozens upon dozens of sweet-dishes that we eat !



Wait a second? Do you not recognize something called "Pakistani cuisine"? I mean every main cuisine has great regional differences but they share an overall familiarity with each other. For instance is the Arab cuisine similar in every Arab country let alone every region of Arab country x or y? Of course not since we are talking about over 20 countries on two different continents located from the Atlantic in the West to the Arabian Sea in the West to Syria in the North and to Comoros in the Southern Hemisphere (Indian Ocean) or Sudan in the South (mainland).

But there must still be dishes that are eaten commonly across most of Pakistani for instance during breakfast. Like the Arab Meze is eaten in most Arab countries or something similar just going under different names.

I mean what is your typical breakfast or that of your relatives/friends etc.?
I am unfamiliar with those names. Is there any Pakistani user on PDF who is familiar with Pakistani cuisine and which can help me out here?

How accurate is this for instance?

Pakistani Breakfast recipes | KhanaPakana.com

Pakistani cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jandk

Armstrong said:


> Dude there is no such thing as a Pakistani Cuisine (I don't speak for India so I can't comment on Indian Cuisine); if you are here in Lahore you may be treated with everything from Halwa Purri, Nihari, or Naan Chaneiii with a glass of Lassi to some Pakistani rendition of a Continental breakfast dish.
> 
> If you are sitting in Peshawar on the other hand you could be treated with a bowl of cream with a freshly baked Paratha or Naan & freshly made Chai (Tea) !
> 
> So its different !
> 
> So far as sweets are concerned - We've got dozens upon dozens of sweet-dishes that we eat !



Pakistanis are dramebaaz. What's the difference between lahori food and amritsari food? in Amritsar, you may be served kulcha, parantha, lassi, puri cholay. Same will be the case in Lahore. In my city (Jammu) we have some differences. We have some peculiar regional dishes which outsiders are not familiar with. Some famous dishes in Jammu:

In sweets we have Patisa from Kud






Kaladi which is kind of cheesy type bread - very tasty (famous one is from a place named Samroli)





Ambal (kind of has the same function as pickles- it is sour)





Rajma (kidney beans) from Bhadarwah - best kidney beans come from Jammu






Desi chai (called in Jammu) - pink and salty tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@jandk

Can you please post some quick and easy-to-make Indian recipes for breakfast or as snack?

Both South and North Indian if you can.

Also did the dish I talked about earlier, containing some kind of bean curry, coconut and chillies say something to you? It's a vegetarian dish native to Southern India I believe.

Help needed.


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Wait a second? Do you not recognize something called "Pakistani cuisine"? I mean every main cuisine has great regional differences but they share an overall familiarity with each other. For instance is the Arab cuisine similar in every Arab country let alone every region of Arab country x or y? Of course not since we are talking about over 20 countries on two different continents located from the Atlantic in the West to the Arabian Sea in the West to Syria in the North and to Comoros in the Southern Hemisphere (Indian Ocean) or Sudan in the South (mainland).
> 
> But there must still be dishes that are eaten commonly across most of Pakistani for instance during breakfast. Like the Arab Meze is eaten in most Arab countries or something similar just going under different names.
> 
> I mean what is your typical breakfast or that of your relatives/friends etc.?
> I am unfamiliar with those names. Is there any Pakistani user on PDF who is familiar with Pakistani cuisine and which can help me out here?
> 
> How accurate is this for instance?
> 
> Pakistani Breakfast recipes | KhanaPakana.com
> 
> Pakistani cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No we don't recognize any Pakistani Cuisine because there isn't any ! 

For example when we barbeque a Lamb we marinate it with all the many spices that we can think of & garnish it was everything from thyme to lemons but when someone from the Western parts of Pakistan does that they don't use anything but the Lamb's own fat & only Pepper & Salt to make one of the best Lambs one would eat in the World - I kid you not !  

Similarly in the South-West or even the South you've got the Sajii which is cooked in a completely different manner !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

al-Hasani said:


> @jandk
> 
> Can you please post some quick and easy-to-make Indian recipes for breakfast or as snack?
> 
> Both South and North Indian if you can.
> 
> Also did the dish I talked about earlier, containing some kind of bean curry, coconut and chillies. It's a vegetarian dish native to Southern India I believe.
> 
> Help needed.



Try Amritsari Kulcha Amritsari Aloo Kulcha recipe | Stuffed Kulcha

I don't know if it is fast though but it's really tasty...... Also try this site Indian Cuisine - Indian Food - Step-by-step Indian Cooking and Recipes 
It has several recipes on various Indian dishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> No we don't recognize any Pakistani Cuisine because there isn't any !
> 
> For example when we barbeque a Lamb we marinate it with all the many spices that we can think of & garnish it was everything from thyme to lemons but when someone from the Western parts of Pakistan does that they don't use anything but the Lamb's own fat & only Pepper & Salt to make one of the best Lambs one would eat in the World - I kid you not !
> 
> Similarly in the South-West or even the South you've got the Sajii which is cooked in a completely different manner !



Well, I suffered from a blackout for a moment. I mean just like there is nothing called Saudi Arabian cuisine in that way that it is also bound in ancient regional differences and that it is also just belong to the wider Arab and ME kitchen.

So if I am right here then Pakistani cuisine as such is just the cuisines found in what is now Pakistan but it is highly dependent on the historical regions and the different ethnic groups inhabiting those regions? Just like in India?

But then why not call it Pakistani cuisine as a umbrella name for all the cuisines found in what is now Pakistan?



jandk said:


> Try Amritsari Kulcha Amritsari Aloo Kulcha recipe | Stuffed Kulcha
> 
> I don't know if it is fast though but it's really tasty...... Also try this site Indian Cuisine - Indian Food - Step-by-step Indian Cooking and Recipes
> It has several recipes on various Indian dishes.



You know I am very fond of coconut and coconut milk/butter as ingredients to rice. It's also common in Southern Arabia as I told you. From what I can see Southern Indian cuisine uses that a lot.

Thanks, I will take a look at it.


----------



## Armstrong

jandk said:


> Pakistanis are dramebaaz. What's the difference between lahori food and amritsari food? in Amritsar, you may be served kulcha, parantha, lassi, puri cholay. Same will be the case in Lahore. In my city (Jammu) we have some differences. We have some peculiar regional dishes which outsiders are not familiar with. Some famous dishes in Jammu:
> 
> In sweets we have Patisa from Kud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaladi which is kind of cheesy type bread - very tasty (famous one is from a place named Samroli)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambal (kind of has the same function as pickles- it is sour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajma (kidney beans) from Bhadarwah - best kidney beans come from Jammu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi chai (called in Jammu) - pink and salty tea



We cook all of them in a different manner hence why they taste a hell of a lot different - And I've eaten from Indian Culinary Establishments (Kiosk to Restaurant) from 3 different countries. 

And we call that 'cheesy naan' as Taaftan or was it Sheermaal - I can't recall ! 

And the Pink Chai is known throughout Pakistan as 'Kashmiri Chai' !  

Its served in almost all weddings !



al-Hasani said:


> Well, I suffered from a blackout for a moment. I mean just like there is nothing called Saudi Arabian cuisine in that way that it is also bound in ancient regional differences and that it also just belong to the wider Arab and ME kitchen.
> 
> So if I am right here then Pakistani cuisine as such is just the cuisines found in what is now Pakistan but it is highly dependent on the historical regions and the different ethnic groups inhabiting those regions? Just like in India?
> 
> But then why not call it Pakistani cuisine as a umbrella name for all the cuisines found in what is now Pakistan?




Because many of those same cuisines are found in India, Afghanistan or Iran; when the Muslims came to India they left a significant imprint on North Indian cuisine - We being Muslims adopted much of that & as did Indians but because we didn't have the dietary restrictions that many Hindus did....we adopted much more of them. 

Afghanistan's largest ethnic group are the Pukhtoons.....our second largest ethnic group (more than twice that of Afghanistan) is also the Pukhtoon so Pukhtoon cuisines, though different between the two, share some similarities ! 

Therefore I prefer the term 'Cuisines or Foods of Pakistan' as opposed to 'Pakistani Cuisine' to be politically correct !  

P.S There is no such thing as Saudi Arabian Cuisine !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Armstrong said:


> We cook all of them in a different manner hence why they taste a hell of a lot different - And I've eaten from Indian Culinary Establishments (Kiosk to Restaurant) from 3 different countries.
> 
> And we call that 'cheesy naan' as Taaftan or was it Sheermaal - I can't recall !
> 
> And the Pink Chai is known throughout Pakistan as 'Kashmiri Chai' !
> 
> Its served in almost all weddings !



You are wrong. Kalari is exclusive to Jammu and Kashmir and is only found in Dogra cuisine. Kashmiris probably adopted it from us. I shouldn't have called it a bread. It is simply cheese. Kalari Kulcha is very popular in Jammu. Here is what wikipedia has to say.
*Kalari* or *Maish Krej* (Kashmiri: ميش کريج, Dogri: कलाड़ी or کلاڑی) is a traditional ripened cheese product indigenous to Jammu and Kashmir state of India .[1] It is a very dense cheese that is usually fried in its own fat and salted prior to being eaten. Kalaris are usually made from cow's milk, though kalaris made from goat's milk are also available, and have a whitish color.[2]

Kalaris, traditionally a local hill cheese [3] product are an intrinsic part of Kashmiri and Dogra cuisine and often incorporated into other dishes, such as the "Kalari-Kulcha," which is a popular snack in the Jammu region. To prepare a Kalari, it's put on a hot pan and allowed to release the fat, then it is covered with a small bowl. After some time the bowl is lifted and Kalari is flipped over and covered again. After frying it ends with brownish crispy layer outside and soft, creamy, gooey cheese inside (just like melted mozzarella cheese on pizza).[4]

In the Kashmir region, it is often prepared with tomatoes, after frying


----------



## Armstrong

jandk said:


> You are wrong. Kalari is exclusive to Jammu and Kashmir and is only found in Dogra cuisine. Kashmiris probably adopted it from us. I shouldn't have called it a bread. It is simply cheese. Kalari Kulcha is very popular in Jammu. Here is what wikipedia has to say.
> *Kalari* or *Maish Krej* (Kashmiri: ميش کريج, Dogri: कलाड़ी or کلاڑی) is a traditional ripened cheese product indigenous to Jammu and Kashmir state of India .[1] It is a very dense cheese that is usually fried in its own fat and salted prior to being eaten. Kalaris are usually made from cow's milk, though kalaris made from goat's milk are also available, and have a whitish color.[2]
> 
> Kalaris, traditionally a local hill cheese [3] product are an intrinsic part of Kashmiri and Dogra cuisine and often incorporated into other dishes, such as the "Kalari-Kulcha," which is a popular snack in the Jammu region. To prepare a Kalari, it's put on a hot pan and allowed to release the fat, then it is covered with a small bowl. After some time the bowl is lifted and Kalari is flipped over and covered again. After frying it ends with brownish crispy layer outside and soft, creamy, gooey cheese inside (just like melted mozzarella cheese on pizza).[4]
> 
> In the Kashmir region, it is often prepared with tomatoes, after frying



Gooey Cheese inside - Hell No....I must've mistaken it for something else; a Taaftan is sweet !

We've got a separate Cheese Naan - Some modern day rendition of it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Whose is Turkish in your family ?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to compare cuisines after eating Turkish foods.



My grandma's(mothers side) grandma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

al-Hasani said:


> @Armstrong @WebMaster @jandk
> 
> Can you recommend some quick recipes that are easy to make but which are still tasty.They don't necessarily have to be vegetarian dishes. I normally eat a lot of meat and seafood so it would even be positive if the dishes contained some kind of meat or seafood.
> 
> I live in a fairly big city (Copenhagen) close to the city center so there is no problem with buying South Asian ingredients and spices. I even have a Pakistani living in the same flat that I live in.
> 
> I am not necessarily talking about main dishes but something along the lines of the Arab Meze or just snacks in general. Also what type of breakfast do you mainly eat? Is it also just bread and mostly dairy products and vegetables with either tea or coffee?
> I remember one reading about some South Indian dish (vegetarian) that was easy to make but which contained beans, coconut and chilies?



Bro, for us..(almost all) usually a mother, sister or a wife who cooks, we just eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@rmi5 

You can chill here. 

@al-Hasani @Jessica_L @Abu Nasar @RAMPAGE @haman10 @ResurgentIran @Sinan @Kaan @xenon54 @jandk 

Good morning all.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You can chill here.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Jessica_L @Abu Nasar @RAMPAGE @haman10 @ResurgentIran @Sinan @Kaan @xenon54 @jandk
> 
> Good morning all.



15:35 here. 

But good morning for you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> 15:35 here.
> 
> But good morning for you too.



That's my mistake, everybody is probably awake except @rmi5 and @Jessica_L 

I'm eating really good french toast sticks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

You all need to try this:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> That's my mistake, everybody is probably awake except @rmi5 and @Jessica_L
> 
> I'm eating really good french toast sticks.


Did you make them yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Did you make them yourself?



Nope. From Sonic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> You all need to try this:


Can't  Loaded with sugar!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Can't  Loaded with sugar!



It's peanut butter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> Nope. From Sonic.


What is sonic?



Hazzy997 said:


> It's peanut butter.


What else is in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> What is sonic?
> 
> 
> What else is in it?



American drive thru 'restaurant'. 

And Fudge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> American drive thru 'restaurant'.


Ah ok!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> American drive thru 'restaurant'.
> 
> And Fudge.


You don't cook yourself ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> You don't cook yourself ?



Not always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abu Nasar said:


> Can't  Loaded with sugar!


strange  shia haters have diabetes ? 

on a serious note , which type u have ? or your just trying to control your weight ?



Hazzy997 said:


> Fudge


american fudge  typical american aerteriosclerosis material 

dont eat 'em muslim  you're a doctor for lord's sake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Hazzy997 You are a doctor?

@haman10 Staying in shape. Is your name really Haman or are you just impressed by him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abu Nasar said:


> Is your name really Haman or are you just impressed by him?


astonished by him , praying for him and following him as model for humanity .

how much do u know abt haman ?


----------



## Indus Falcon

haman10 said:


> astonished by him , praying for him and following him as model for humanity .
> 
> how much do u know abt haman ?


Which Haman? Pharo's Chief Magician?


----------



## haman10

Abu Nasar said:


> Which Haman? Pharo's Chief Magician?


noope , Iranian "the book of esther" haman .

the zio hunter haman


----------



## Indus Falcon

haman10 said:


> noope , Iranian "the book of esther" haman .
> 
> the zio hunter haman


Ah ok! Got it thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

WebMaster said:


> Bro, for us..(almost all) usually a mother, sister or a wife who cooks, we just eat.



Dear, it's the same in the Arab world the problem is just that I am on my own. None of my sisters are around, nor my mother and I am not yet married. So making your own food is not foreign to me and to be honest I have nothing against making food if I am in the mood and not too tired. It's the exact same with other international students. We eat out a lot - too much sometimes, but when that is not happening you have to make your own food. Yes, we had fellow female students that made food to us during gatherings but it's not like I can hire them.

So I am just looking for something different, easy to make yet tasty and I thought that looking towards Pakistan and South Asia in general is a good pick to try something new other than Arab Meze, Arab snacks and Southern European snacks/easy-to-make meals. Both are lovely but I like trying new food from across the world.

Anyway I spoke with a Pakistani friend of mine (lives in the same flat as me) and he told me about some easy-to-do recipes aside from the links that I have read. But I need to buy the ingredients first and practice a bit not to mess the recipes up. Sometimes this can happen if you do not have experience.

I am still interested in knowing the name of that Southern Indian (vegetarian) recipe that had beans, chili and coconut but @jandk could not help me out here! It sounds very easy to make and tasty in my opinion. Coconut is also an ingredient in Southern Arabian cuisine (Yemeni and Omani - along the coastline).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> strange  shia haters have diabetes ?
> 
> on a serious note , which type u have ? or your just trying to control your weight ?
> 
> 
> american fudge  typical american aerteriosclerosis material
> 
> dont eat 'em muslim  you're a doctor for lord's sake



I have a long way to become a pharmacist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Hasbara Buster

Are you Arab?

Why don't we middle easterners discuss our issues in a form of a technocratic forum or something? We, the new generation need to be active and try giving ourselves better opportunities since our leaders like to limit our progress.

The military factor isn't important right now. Unless there is a secret Islamic movement preparing the military factor. Apparently, according to Islam there will be a large war in our region and some will fight with conventional weapons and others with light weapons.

Which is confusing since some event must occur to eliminate the ability to use conventional weapons.

@Hasbara Buster 

Following the Quran is the Sunnah, there isn't a sunni religion.


----------



## RAMPAGE

jandk said:


> Pakistanis are dramebaaz. What's the difference between lahori food and amritsari food? in Amritsar, you may be served kulcha, parantha, lassi, puri cholay. Same will be the case in Lahore.


What about paaya, nihari ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> Dear, it's the same in the Arab world the problem is just that I am on my own. None of my sisters are around, nor my mother and I am not yet married.



Ahh I see where you are going. You are creating the foundation to do Mutah!!!  

Remember it's haram!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Ahh I see where you are going. You are creating the foundation to do Mutah!!!
> 
> Remember it's haram!!!



That is why I am planning to become a Shia Muslim.





No, I am safe bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> That is why I am planning to become a Shia Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am safe bro.


You are contraindicating your self by saying Shia and Muslim in the same sentence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> You are contraindicating your self by saying Shia and Muslim in the same sentence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> That's my mistake, everybody is probably awake except @rmi5 and @Jessica_L
> 
> I'm eating really good french toast sticks.


Awake 



> That's great. No basketball? I genuinely always prefer engaging in games with humans rather than computers. I don't know but it might have something to do with my upbringing and how we as a family always spent time playing games together. I still remember that fondly. Playing chess with my brothers, father etc. Or even my mother!


Nope no basketball.The thing is No girl I know plays chess  and they are not good at checkers either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Hopefully we will have another best footballer in the world from the Arab world and hopefully Algeria will surprise in the World Cup.







Jessica_L said:


> Awake
> 
> 
> Nope no basketball.The thing is No girl I know plays chess  and they are not good at checkers either.



Sorry, I forgot that you are a woman. What about running or swimming? Haha, I can imagine that. Few girls play those games indeed.

What types of computer games are you playing?


----------



## al-Hasani

Next page.



​


----------



## al-Hasani

Am I blind or can I not see any thread about Arabic music on this section? There dozens of thread about Arabic music on PDF but all are old. I also see a lot of people posting Arabic music on PDF in various threads. I mean the most popular ME music and music that has influenced a wide range of other musical genres and the music of most Muslim and many non-Muslim countries deserve its own thread here on this section.

So how about creating on? Who is up for it? @Hazzy997 I expect you to enter the scene here. We can also post anasheed, poems, traditional music etc.

Anyway let me start by posting some music then:
















That's Rai music. A musical genre in Arabic music originating in Algeria which incorporates Bedouin, Arab, African and to a lesser extent French and Spanish (itself heavily influenced by Arabic music) musical influences. It's a popular musical style among the big Arab community in France.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raï

The last video shows a more modern form of Rai music mixed with French rap at the beginning and end.

Or what about you @The SC ? I saw that you already made one but it's old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Hopefully we will have another best footballer in the world from the Arab world and hopefully Algeria will surprise in the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot that you are a woman. What about running or swimming? Haha, I can imagine that. Few girls play those games indeed.
> 
> What types of computer games are you playing?



The only Computer game I ever played was Medal of honor! On Ps3 I play call of duty,batman arkham city "which was too easy" and gta5. Btw there's something I wanted to ask you about The prophet and Angel Gabriel, May I?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> . Btw there's something I wanted to ask you about The prophet and Angel Gabriel, May I?



Looking forward to your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Palestinian Dabke music. Variants of that musical style of Arab music is found in many Arab countries.






There are many versions of similar rhythmic songs. Traditionally they are sung at weddings or parties.

Here is a newer version:






It's very easy to get in a festivity mood after listening to that type of Arabic music.

This traditional Arabic music on the other hand is very relaxing:





@Hazzy997



Jessica_L said:


> The only Computer game I ever played was Medal of honor! On Ps3 I play call of duty,batman arkham city "which was too easy" and gta5. Btw there's something I wanted to ask you about The prophet and Angel Gabriel, May I?



Aha. I never play any kind of games. I once did when I was much smaller. Just asked out of curiosity. But I have been thinking about buying a PS4 though!

Yes, you are free to ask and I will see if I can answer but I have to warn you and tell you that I am not a cleric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani .... I know you love these three





 (Classic)










 (modern)

@Jessica_L 

I am a cleric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 





 (Day after day I think about you)




 (About his son, correct me if I'm wrong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Good ones bro!

We need to make an thread about Arabic music here on this section. Don't you think? Where we can post music from across the Arab world but also traditional music obviously, poems and even anasheed. It's good to have it in 1 place. You might discover something interesting as well and attract more Arab users and others that can contribute. Our posts in this thread will just be forgotten and disappear in the midst of everything else that is discussed in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani



al-Hasani said:


> Good ones bro!
> 
> We need to make an thread about Arabic music here on this section. Don't you think? Where we can post music from across the Arab world but also traditional music obviously, poems and even anasheed. It's good to have it in 1 place. You might discover something interesting as well and attract more Arab users and others that can contribute. Our posts in this thread will just be forgotten and disappear in the midst of everything else that is discussed in this thread.



If you want go ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abu Nasar said:


> Ahh I see where you are going. You are creating the foundation to do Mutah!!!
> 
> Remember it's haram!!!


And (forbidden to you) are married women, except those whom your right hand owns. such allah has written for you. lawful to you beyond all that, "is that you can seek using your wealth in marriage and *not fornication*. so whatever you have enjoyed from them give them their obligated wage.""and there is no fault in you in what ever you mutually agree after the obnligatio." allah is the knower, the wise. [4,24]


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Hopefully we will have another best footballer in the world from the Arab world and hopefully Algeria will surprise in the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot that you are a woman. What about running or swimming? Haha, I can imagine that. Few girls play those games indeed.
> 
> What types of computer games are you playing?


He is Berber not arab


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He is Berber not arab



Of mixed Arab origins as well. Like most people even in Kabyle. Arabs and Berbers are both cousins anyway and have intermarried for centuries. It's like Persians and Lurs. Have you noticed his middle name (Yazid)? I have noticed that it is not uncommon in the Maghreb while it is almost totally absent from the core ME (AP and Mashriq). Interesting.

@Hazzy997

I am going to make that thread later tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@The SC 

What's your opinion on the I/P conflict from a military POV?


----------



## The SC

Hazzy997 said:


> @The SC
> 
> What's your opinion on the I/P conflict from a military POV?


It is an Israeli /Arab conflict, since the Palestinians are not in an optimised position of defending themselves militarily, although they have made some minimum progress.
In my opinion there is no Israel, there is what I call USraEl (US-Israel-Europe) forces under the guise of Israel itself, so, in order to face the latter one has to think and prepare for facing and defeating the USraEl instead, at least in that area. Possibilities are existent and there should be a way. At least to force a political two state solution with a fair division based on Palestinian historical facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> @The SC
> 
> What's your opinion on the I/P conflict from a military POV?


If u ask me my opinion is that, those troglodytes have occupied Muslim countries for this reason that their grandpas lived here 2500 years ago.
They have killed many innocent Muslims and suffered Muslims too much Inshallah Muslims will evict them from Palestine soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Palestinian Dabke music. Variants of that musical style of Arab music is found in many Arab countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many versions of similar rhythmic songs. Traditionally they are sung at weddings or parties.
> 
> Here is a newer version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy to get in a festivity mood after listening to that type of Arabic music.
> 
> This traditional Arabic music on the other hand is very relaxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. I never play any kind of games. I once did when I was much smaller. Just asked out of curiosity. But I have been thinking about buying a PS4 though!
> 
> Yes, you are free to ask and I will see if I can answer but I have to warn you and tell you that I am not a cleric.



When the Angel Gabriel appeared in front of the Prophet (P.B.U.H) what exactly did he say about a Black man's heart?



Abu Nasar said:


> Looking forward to your question.


Post #2160


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> When the Angel Gabriel appeared in front of the Prophet (P.B.U.H) what exactly did he say about a Black man's heart?
> 
> 
> Post #2160



Which hadith are you speaking of? Be aware of anti-islam sites you may be viewing. Most are weak or fabricated hadiths. You're fully african american? I thought you were Pakistani too?

If you are curios about God or what's his stance on things you're free to ask it'll help you understand Islam better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Which hadith are you speaking of? Be aware of anti-islam sites you may be viewing. Most are weak or fabricated hadiths. You're fully african american? I thought you were Pakistani too?
> 
> If you are curios about God or what's his stance on things you're free to ask it'll help you understand Islam better.



I am mixed! Plus I don't like discussing my ethnicity on this forum because of some racists on this forum. I need to know more about hadiths So i can respond to Anti-Muslim bigots who like to cherry pick things.That's why I asked because the internet is filled with Fabricated and false things.



Hazzy997 said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> You're speaking of this right?
> 
> "Gabriel came to Muhammad and said, 'If a black man comes to you, his heart is more gross than a donkey's." Ishaq 243



Yes that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> I am mixed! Plus I don't like discussing my ethnicity on this forum because of some racists on this forum. I need to know more about hadiths So i can respond to Anti-Muslim bigots who like to cherry pick things.That's why I asked because the internet is filled with Fabricated and false things.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that!



Well, it's really simple. The Prophet spent his life combating racism amongst pre-islamic era Arabs. Three examples:

1.) Bilal, he was the caller to prayer and the Prophet freed him from slavery.

2.) Another sahaba who was being refused marriage by Arabs over his skin color. The Prophet told the father of the woman to wait for him again. Until he came by himself and recommended her she marry this pious man. She agreed.

3.) Arabs refused to have a black man fight alongside them since racism was still rampant at the time. He came by himself and told them victory won't be acheived unless you put aside these differences. The Prophet appointed him as an commander for the major battles.

Also, if you realize a lot of the people who spread Islam were Africans along the spice trade. Of course it's not easy in any society to combat racism completely.

As for this hadith, IShaq 243 describes the Dajjal who is dark in appearance. This isn't dark as in skin color, it's more like darkness upon his face rather than noor(light).

Muslims scholars have already agreed that Ishaq and Tabari hadiths are unauthentic since they have many things that don't make sense and are bizarre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Jessica L

*Those ahadith are first of all weak and many of the quotations are outright lies propagandized by a few radical American evangelists that have no clue about Islam and try to harm the religion and the unity of Islam!*

The ahadith that are considered authentic are the following:

Sahih Bukhari
Sahih Muslim
Sunan al-Sughra
Sunan Abi Da'ud
Sunan al-Tirmidhi
Al-Muwatta

The authenticity of all other ahadith are questionable and ahadith such as those of Ibn Ishaq and Tabari etc. are unauthenticated, unverified and labelled unreliable (munkar) by most reputable scholars of today and yesterday.

In the Qur'an it is also made very clear that racism is not tolerated and that there is no difference between people only in their deeds!

"Stand out firmly for Allah as bearers of witness with Justice, and let not hatred of a people incite you not to act equitably; act equitably, that is nearest to piety" (Al-Ma'idah 5:8)

"One of His signs is the creations of the heavens and the earth and the diversity of your tongues and colors" (Ar-Rum 30:22)

"O Mankind, We created you from a single (pair) of a male and a female and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know each other. Verily *the most honored amoung you in the sight of Allah is he who is the most righteous amoung you*" (Al-Hujurat 49:13) This particular verse is confirmed in Prophet Muhammad's (saws) farewell sermon in Ninth Day of Dhul-Hijjah, 10 A.H. (632 CE).

"_All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action_".

*The Prophet Muhammad (saw) himself grew up in and embraced a multi-racial society. Here are some important and much loved Black people:*

Barakah Umm Ayman (ra) was the nanny from his birth and he described her as "the mother after my own mother". She was Black. She was there for the Prophet when his mother and grandfather died, raising him and being a key influence on his life and character from age 8. She tended to the wounded soldiers at the Battle of Uhud and after trekking from Makkah to Madinah to be with the Prophet (saw) he said to her "_Ya Umm Ayman! Ya Ummi! (O Umm Ayman! O my mother!) Indeed for you is a place in Paradise!_". This, black woman is one of the most beloved people of the Prophet (saw) and one of the most respected people to Muslims.

Prophet Muhammad (saws) himself was married to an Ethiopian women. Ramla Ommu Habiba. She was one of the Prophets most faithful wives, going on to write Bukhari and Muslim authenticated ahadith relating to marriage.

Another sign is when Prophet Muhammad (saws) was persecuted by the Quraysh in Makkah (his own tribe) he an some Sahaba (ra) went to the land of modern-day Ethiopia to seek refugee. Prophet Muhammad (saws) then asked for the help and protection from the Ethiopian king Ashama ibn Abjar. The Prophet (saws) felt no superiority over him because he was Black and felt no shame turning to this Black king for help. The King not only gave the Prophet (saws) and the Sahaba (ra) refuge despite pleas from the influential and powerful Quraysh but also converted to Islam after reading the Surah Al-Maryam!

Which you can listen to here:






This is a clear evidence of the importance of Black people in early Islam and in Islam overall.

Let alone the story of Bilal ibn Rabah (ra) which you probably know about. It is his call to prayer that all muezzins base their call on today nearly 1400 years after! He was also one of the most loved and trusted Sahaba by the Prophet (saws).

There is no racism or caste in Islam. Islam is against racims and does not view Caucasians as superior over Black people or Black people superior over Caucasians. Greatness is only measured by the deeds of a person.

This is my view and that of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> @Jessica L
> 
> *Those ahadith are first of all weak and many of the quotations are outright lies propagandized by a few radical American evangelists that have no clue about Islam and try to harm the religion and the unity of Islam!*
> 
> The ahadith that are considered authentic are the following:
> 
> Sahih Bukhari
> Sahih Muslim
> Sunan al-Sughra
> Sunan Abi Da'ud
> Sunan al-Tirmidhi
> Al-Muwatta
> 
> The authenticity of all other ahadith are questionable and ahadith such as those of Ibn Ishaq and Tabari etc. are unauthenticated, unverified and labelled unreliable (munkar) by most reputable scholars of today and yesterday.
> 
> In the Qur'an it is also made very clear that racism is not tolerated and that there is no difference between people only in their deeds!
> 
> "Stand out firmly for Allah as bearers of witness with Justice, and let not hatred of a people incite you not to act equitably; act equitably, that is nearest to piety" (Al-Ma'idah 5:8)
> 
> "One of His signs is the creations of the heavens and the earth and the diversity of your tongues and colors" (Ar-Rum 30:22)
> 
> "O Mankind, We created you from a single (pair) of a male and a female and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know each other. Verily *the most honored amoung you in the sight of Allah is he who is the most righteous amoung you*" (Al-Hujurat 49:13) This particular verse is confirmed in the Prophets farewell sermon in Ninth Day of Dhul-Hijjah, 10 A.H. (632 CE)...
> 
> "_All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action_".
> 
> *The Prophet Muhammad (saw) himself grew up in and embraced a multi-racial society. Here are some important and much loved Black people:*
> 
> Barakah Umm Ayman (ra) was the nanny from his birth and he described her as "the mother after my own mother". She was Black. She was there for the Prophet when his mother and grandfather died, raising him and being a key influence on his life and character from age 8. She tended to the wounded soldiers at the Battle of Uhud and after trekking from Makkah to Madinah to be with the Prophet (saw) he said to her "_Ya Umm Ayman! Ya Ummi! (O Umm Ayman! O my mother!) Indeed for you is a place in Paradise!_". This, black woman is one of the most beloved people of the Prophet (saw) and one of the most respected people to Muslims.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (saws) himself was married to an Ethiopian women. Ramla Ommu Habiba. She was one of the Prophets most faithful wives, going on to write Bukhari and Muslim authenticated ahadith relating to marriage.
> 
> Another sign is when Prophet Muhammad (saws) was persecuted by the Quraysh in Makkah (his own tribe) he an some Sahaba (ra) went to the land of modern-day Ethiopia to seek refugee. Prophet Muhammad (saws) then asked for the help and protection from the Ethiopian king Ashama ibn Abjar. The Prophet (saws) felt no superiority over him because he was Black and felt no shame turning to this Black king for help. The King not only gave the Prophet (saws) and the Sahaba (ra) refuge despite pleas from the influential and powerful Quraysh but also confirmed to Islam after reading the Surah Al-Maryam.
> 
> Which you can listen to here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a clear evidence of the importance of Black people in early Islam and in Islam overall.
> 
> Let alone the story of Bilal ibn Rabah (ra) which you probably know about. It is his call to prayer that all muezzins base their call on today nearly 1400 years after! He was also one of the most loved and trusted Sahaba by the Prophet (saws).
> 
> There is no racism or caste in Islam. Islam is against Islam and does not view Caucasians as superior over Black people or Black people superior over Caucasians. Greatness is only measured by the deeds of a person.
> 
> This is my view and that of Islam.


Thank You for a detailed and well written answer. I couldn't have said it better my self. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Abu Nasar

Delete post 2167

@al-Hasani @Abu Nasar @Sinan @Kaan @ResurgentIran 








Abu Nasar said:


> Thank You for a detailed and well written answer. I couldn't have said it better my self. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> @Abu Nasar
> 
> 
> No dude, I live in America, she's probably 20.
> 
> She's not a family marriage type she is hook up type.


Hook up = Haram!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Jessica_L

What ever wrongdoings the Islamic world did or is even doing (yes, unfortunately racism is still present) is not the fault of Islam but of some ancient cultural habits of superiority or just human bigotry.

I am not going to lie and tell you that everything is perfect in the Arab (or Muslim world) in connection to Blacks. Because it is not. But that is not the fault of Islam. And things are changing.






May I point your interest to one of the former Imam's of Al-Masjid Al-Haram. Sheikh Adil al-Kalbani. The first Afro-Arab in KSA that became one of the Imam's of Al-Masjid al-Haram.










Anyway you should not be afraid to ask such questions to Muslim clerics. That's what they are for! Cleric or not I hope that I answered your question and that you were implying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> @Jessica_L
> 
> What ever wrongdoings the Islamic world did or is even doing (yes, unfortunately racism is still present) is not the fault of Islam but of some ancient cultural habits of superiority or just human bigotry.
> 
> I am not going to lie and tell you that everything is perfect in the Arab (or Muslim world) in connection to Blacks. Because it is not. But that is not the fault of Islam. And things are changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I point your interest to one of the former Imam's of Al-Masjid Al-Haram. Sheikh Adil al-Kalbani. The first Afro-Arab in KSA that became one of the Imam's of Al-Masjid al-Haram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway you should not be afraid to ask such questions to Muslim clerics. That's what they are for! Cleric or not I hope that I answered your question and that you were implying.


Well said, Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Abu Nasar 

Don't worry. 

Delete post 2169


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> @Abu Nasar
> 
> Don't worry.
> 
> Delete post 2169


I'm an old man, I can't help but worry about the sate of our youngsters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> I'm an old man, I can't help but worry about the sate of our youngsters!



How old are you? I'm not really 21 btw. And don't worry I never done that stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> How old are you? I'm not really 21 btw. And don't worry I never done that stuff.


44

So how old are you really?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> 44
> 
> So how old are you really?



I thought you were younger. 

Not going to disclose my real age.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought you were younger.
> 
> Not going to disclose my real age.


You reminded me of a story:

A boy said to his father “I saw a girl and I want to marry her. She is so beautiful and she has gorgeous eyes etc.” The father answered his son “of course son let’s ask for her hand in marriage”.

When the father saw the girl, he admired her beauty and he told his son “You don’t deserve this girls, she needs someone who has experience in life and she can depend on, someone like…me”.

The boy was surprised by the attitude of his father and he told him “She will marry me, not you!” They started to fight and finally they decided both to go to the police station to solve their problem.

When they told their story to the police officer, he told them “bring the girl so we can ask her opinion about this”. When the officer saw the beauty of the girl, he said to the boy and his father “you both don’t deserve her, she needs someone who has prestige…like me”.

The 3 men started a fight and decided to go to a minister to solve their problem. When the minister saw the girl, he said “She deserves to be married with a minister…like me”.

The Prince heard about their problem and called them all to help solve their problem but when he saw the girls, he said “This girl will marry me”.

All the 5 men started to fight. Finally, the girl said “I have the solution! I will start to run and whoever catches me first, he will be my husband”. All 5 men agreed. When she started to run, the boy, his father the police officer, the minister and the prince ran as fast as they could to catch her. Suddenly the 5 men fell into a deep hole.

The girl looked to them from the top and she said “Do you know who I am?”

I am the Dunya – This World!!!

People are running after the fame, wealth & beauty of this world. By doing so they forget their real purpose of life till they finally end up in their graves and meet their creator. So realise the reality of life and amend your ways before it’s too late.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani @Hazzy997 
Thank you for that Information.I really appreciate it. Shukran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Jessica_L said:


> @al-Hasani @Hazzy997
> Thank you for that Information.I really appreciate it. Shukran



You are most welcome. Always remember to try and research such issues first alone (thoroughly if possible), then ask Muslims and to be 100% sure try to come into contact with learned Muslim clerics. They are best equipped to answer any question concerning Islam. You should never be afraid to ask.

I can see that you use Toussaint Louverture as your avatar. So I can guess where you are partially from!

Est-ce que vous parlez français?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Abu Nasar said:


> You reminded me of a story:
> 
> A boy said to his father “I saw a girl and I want to marry her. She is so beautiful and she has gorgeous eyes etc.” The father answered his son “of course son let’s ask for her hand in marriage”.
> 
> When the father saw the girl, he admired her beauty and he told his son “You don’t deserve this girls, she needs someone who has experience in life and she can depend on, someone like…me”.
> 
> The boy was surprised by the attitude of his father and he told him “She will marry me, not you!” They started to fight and finally they decided both to go to the police station to solve their problem.
> 
> When they told their story to the police officer, he told them “bring the girl so we can ask her opinion about this”. When the officer saw the beauty of the girl, he said to the boy and his father “you both don’t deserve her, she needs someone who has prestige…like me”.
> 
> The 3 men started a fight and decided to go to a minister to solve their problem. When the minister saw the girl, he said “She deserves to be married with a minister…like me”.
> 
> The Prince heard about their problem and called them all to help solve their problem but when he saw the girls, he said “This girl will marry me”.
> 
> All the 5 men started to fight. Finally, the girl said “I have the solution! I will start to run and whoever catches me first, he will be my husband”. All 5 men agreed. When she started to run, the boy, his father the police officer, the minister and the prince ran as fast as they could to catch her. Suddenly the 5 men fell into a deep hole.
> 
> The girl looked to them from the top and she said “Do you know who I am?”
> 
> I am the Dunya – This World!!!
> 
> People are running after the fame, wealth & beauty of this world. By doing so they forget their real purpose of life till they finally end up in their graves and meet their creator. So realise the reality of life and amend your ways before it’s too late.



Very good Sir,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Indos said:


> Very good Sir,


You are welcome. 

I used to post on this thread:
Picture of the Day | Page 520

Then I realized this would be a more appropriate thread:
Quotes | Page 44

You can find some interesting Islamic stuff I have posted here.


Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> You reminded me of a story:
> 
> A boy said to his father “I saw a girl and I want to marry her. She is so beautiful and she has gorgeous eyes etc.” The father answered his son “of course son let’s ask for her hand in marriage”.
> 
> When the father saw the girl, he admired her beauty and he told his son “You don’t deserve this girls, she needs someone who has experience in life and she can depend on, someone like…me”.
> 
> The boy was surprised by the attitude of his father and he told him “She will marry me, not you!” They started to fight and finally they decided both to go to the police station to solve their problem.
> 
> When they told their story to the police officer, he told them “bring the girl so we can ask her opinion about this”. When the officer saw the beauty of the girl, he said to the boy and his father “you both don’t deserve her, she needs someone who has prestige…like me”.
> 
> The 3 men started a fight and decided to go to a minister to solve their problem. When the minister saw the girl, he said “She deserves to be married with a minister…like me”.
> 
> The Prince heard about their problem and called them all to help solve their problem but when he saw the girls, he said “This girl will marry me”.
> 
> All the 5 men started to fight. Finally, the girl said “I have the solution! I will start to run and whoever catches me first, he will be my husband”. All 5 men agreed. When she started to run, the boy, his father the police officer, the minister and the prince ran as fast as they could to catch her. Suddenly the 5 men fell into a deep hole.
> 
> The girl looked to them from the top and she said “Do you know who I am?”
> 
> I am the Dunya – This World!!!
> 
> People are running after the fame, wealth & beauty of this world. By doing so they forget their real purpose of life till they finally end up in their graves and meet their creator. So realise the reality of life and amend your ways before it’s too late.



I've been refraining from relationships my whole life and can still do so now. No need to worry my friend, if I didn't fear God I would have gotten into them before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I've been refraining from relationships my whole life and can still do so now. No need to worry my friend, if I didn't fear God I would have gotten into them before.



Good to know that.

Unfortunately today it's easier to do zina, then nikah. Sad, very sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Good to know that.
> 
> Unfortunately today it's easier to do zina, then nikah. Sad, very sad.



I'm assuming you have children...how are they coping in the UAE? From my experience, it is also pretty bad there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm assuming you have children...how are they coping in the UAE? From my experience, it is also pretty bad there.


Alhumdullilah absolutely no Issues. You have to instill moral values, right from day one. They should understand that everything in society is not totally good or not totally bad, you have to follow the example of the Prophet S.A.W.S. and his companions, not what is being taught today (religiously speaking). On the education side you do have one decent Islamic school as well, but that is in Sharjah. And traveling from Dubai to Sharjah is next to impossible because of the traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

This is the way the world is today. Our kids should understand this from day one, and learn to be responsible and not be blinded by stereotypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997 
How are u?What s up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> How are u?What s up?



I'm good, hows everything with you? 



Abu Nasar said:


> Good to know that.
> 
> Unfortunately today it's easier to do zina, then nikah. Sad, very sad.



Our brother @al-Hasani has had thirteen danish girlfriends, he needs our help brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm good, hows everything with you?


Well come to yahoo messenger to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> Our brother @al-Hasani has had thirteen danish girlfriends, he needs our help brother.



No I think he meant 13 Danish Pastries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> No I think he meant 13 Danish Pastries















Nearly as good as Arab sweets and on some occasions better although I have obviously not even tried the sweets of half of the Arab countries.

When it comes to diary products (milk and yoghurt especially) then Denmark is the best country to live in. Overall it's a very good country. Probably the most advanced on many fronts and extremely stable. The Muslim community, although it has problems mostly among certain Turkish and Arab communities (mostly war refugees from Iraq and Palestine - so some of their problems are understandable), is doing well too. In business and education. Especially the new generation or second-generation "foreigners" as some call them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

What happened to your old avatar? 

You too. @Jessica_L

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Abu Nasar

Arabs as you know it bro already have a habit of eating a lot of diary products (milk, cheeses, pastry, sweets etc. aside from meat obviously and eating BIG ) but I have NEVER in my whole life tasted as good milk as the Danish one. Nor anywhere in the ME, France, elsewhere in Europe or USA. Not even close!

Same with the yoghurts. I am talking about the mainstream brands that you can buy in your ordinary shop here. Not some exclusive brands.









I need to fill my refrigerator tomorrow morning!​


Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> What happened to your old avatar?
> 
> You too. @Jessica_L



I like the current one. It's awesome. Maybe I will change from time to time. Different traditional Arab attire for each week.

I miss authentic Arab food from back home































Everything except the diary products, sweets and some vegetables is really not very impressive culinary wise. In Europe it's mostly only about France, Italy and Mediterranean cuisine in general which shares a lot of similarities with nearby Arab cuisine as we both know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


>


I sincerely wished you had started a thread like this, instead of the one you started on music.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> I sincerely wished you had started a thread like this, instead of the one you started on music.



I am not in the mood to enter a long theological debate about music in Islam but all I can say is that music/poetry always played a big role in the Arabic world before and after Islam. I can't lie and I will tell you that I enjoy music, obviously Arabic included and its extremely rich and varied heritage, as long as it does not cross any religious or moral borders. You know what kind of music I am referring to here.

But I respect other people's view on that matter and most others for that matter since I am not the type to interfere or lecture people on what they should do aside from advices and personal opinions.
Besides my thread is often for anasheed, dua, sufi songs and in general religious "music".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> The Muslim community, although it has problems mostly among certain Turkish and Arab communities (mostly war refugees from Iraq and Palestine - so some of their problems are understandable), is doing well too. In business and education. Especially the new generation or second-generation "foreigners" as some call them.



Do tell us more about "foreigners" and their absorption into Danish / European Societies. From what I have seen in France, quite disappointing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Do tell us more about "foreigners" and their absorption into Danish / European Societies. From what I have seen in France, quite disappointing.



Well, it's mostly quite good I would say. Better than in France. Occasional there is talk of some smaller problems and the most "extreme" problem is some of the few ghettos in the country and the unemployment there and problems that follow with it.

The most criticized community where once the Turks (mostly bound in crime levels and the avoiding of tax which is extremely high in Denmark) but now it's mostly the Somalians. Of course you have far-right parties that are against Islam as a whole and the Muslims who are not willing to integrate. They often have some very funny views of what integrating means. Some of the politicians for instance think that you have to eat pork in order to integrate. Most people from the party called Dansk Folkeparti.

I think that there are more problems with Muslims in Sweden than in Denmark and Norway. Out of all Scandinavia. At the other hand Denmark is probably also one of the most difficult countries for Muslims and foreigners in general to integrate fully in. That includes Western Europeans mind you. Due to culture, language (especially), big alcohol culture and much liberalism when it comes to sex and most other things. Even compared to Western Europe as I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> I am not in the mood to enter a long theological debate about music in Islam but all I can say is that music/poetry always played a big role in the Arabic world before and after Islam. I can't lie and I will tell you that I enjoy music, obviously Arabic included and its extremely rich and varied heritage, as long as it does not cross any religious or moral borders. You know what kind of music I am referring to here.
> 
> But I respect other people's view on that matter and most others for that matter since I am not the type to interfere or lecture people on what they should do aside from advices and personal opinions.
> Besides my thread is often for anasheed, dua, sufi songs and in general religious "music".




*Bukhari :: Book 7 :: Volume 69 :: Hadith 494*
Narrated Abu 'Amir or Abu Malik Al-Ash'ari:

that he heard the Prophet saying, "_From among my followers there will be some people who will consider illegal sexual intercourse, the wearing of silk, the drinking of alcoholic drinks and the use of musical instruments, as lawful. And there will be some people who will stay near the side of a mountain and in the evening their shepherd will come to them with their sheep and ask them for something, but they will say to him, 'Return to us tomorrow.' Allah will destroy them during the night and will let the mountain fall on them, and He will transform the rest of them into monkeys and pigs and they will remain so till the Day of Resurrection."_

*Shaykh AbdulAziz Bin Baaz (RH)* said in Majmoo’ al-Fataawa, 3/423-424): “Ma’aazif refers to singing and musical instruments. The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) told us that at the end of time there will come a people who will allow these things just as they will allow alcohol, zina and silk. This is one of the signs of his Prophethood, for all of this has happened. The hadeeth indicates that [musical instruments] are haraam, and condemns those who say they are halaal, just as it condemns those who say that alcohol and zina are allowed. The aayaat and ahaadeeth that warn against singing and musical instruments are many indeed. Whoever claims that Allaah has allowed singing and musical instruments is lying and is committing a great evil. We ask Allaah to keep us from obeying our desires and the Shaytaan. Even worse and more seriously sinful than that are those who say it is mustahabb. Undoubtedly this stems from ignorance about Allaah and His Religion; it is insolent blasphemy against Allaah and lying about His Laws. What is mustahabb is to beat on the daff [simple hand drum] at weddings. This is mustahabb for women only, in order to announce the wedding and to distinguish it from fornication. There is nothing wrong with women singing amongst themselves, accompanied by the daff, so long as the songs contain no words that encourage evil or distract people from their duties. It is also a condition that this should take place among women only, and there should be no mixing with men. It should also not cause any annoyance or disturbance to neighbours. What some people do, of amplifying such singing with loudspeakers is evil, because of the disturbance it causes to other Muslims, neighbours and others. It is not permissible for women, in weddings or on other occasions, to use any instrument other than the daff, such as the oud, violin, rebab (stringed instrument) and so on. This is evil, and the only concession that women are given is that they may use the daff.

As for men, it is not permissible for them to play any kind of musical instrument, whether at weddings or on any other occasion. What Allaah has prescribed for men is training in the use of instruments of war, such as target practice or learning to ride horses and competing in that, using spears, shields, tanks, airplanes and other things such as cannons, machine guns, bombs and anything else that may help jihaad for the sake of Allaah.”


So, do you still think Music is not haram? What you do from this point forward, is entirely up to you. I have delivered my message. To act on it, or deny it is entirely up to you. I hope you will take it in the right spirit.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Abu Nasar

It's a matter of somewhat differing opinions. I am of the opinion that music is not sinful as long as it does not go against the core teachings of Islam and as long as there is no evil involved. Also in the year 2014 it is impossible to avoid music. You have musical melodies everywhere from your TV, computer, on the streets etc.
We can also not deny the fact that music in Islam has a long and rich history.

Islamic music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is no direct verse in the Qur'an that prohibits music mind you. There are a few ahadith that allude or the 2 (from what I recall) that directly mention music by name but I think the music mentioned there is in connecting with bad deeds or pre-Islamic music. As you see then it is mentioned along with alcohol and premartial sexual intercourse.

You also have ahadith that mention musical instruments as allowed. The tambourine and oud if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MOHSENAM

sorry @Hazzy997 I lost u on yahoo messenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> @Abu Nasar
> 
> It's a matter of somewhat differing opinions. I am of the opinion that music is not sinful as long as it does not go against the the core teachings of Islam and as long as there is no evil involved. Also in the year 2014 it is impossible to avoid music. You have musical melodies everywhere from your TV, computer, on the streets etc.
> We can also not deny the fact that music in Islam has long and rich history.
> 
> Islamic music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is no direct verse in the Qur'an that prohibits music mind you. There are a few ahadith that allude or the 2 (from what I recall) that directly mention music by name but I think the music mentioned there is in connecting with bad deeds or pre-Islamic music. As you see then it is mentioned along with alcohol and premartial sexual intercourse.
> 
> You also have ahadith that mention musical instruments as allowed.



Like I said,you are free to do what you want. But in light of even one solid Hadith that forbids it, is enough for me. 

Secondly, Shaikh Abdul Aziz Bin Baaz (RH), was not only the Grand Mufti of Saudi, but one of the greatest scholars of our present time. Maybe you can doubt his Fatwas, I can't.

Thirdly, there is no such thing as "*Islamic Music*," Can you tell me of 1 incident where the Prophet S.A.W.S., the four rightly caliphs, the Sahabas, the Tabaeens, The Taba-tabaeen, indulged in music of any form? 

Fourth, Is there any Ayah in the Quran that teaches you how to do wudu? No. You look to the Ahadith for guidance.

Fifth, your interpretation of this Hadith is your interpretation, not of Shaikh Bin Baaz or any other major scholar.

Lastly, there is no solid hadith that allows music. If there is, I would like to definitely see it.

Nothing is impossible, You can replace music in your life by listening to Nasheeds, Quranic recitations, doing zikir. There are plenty of alternatives "IF" you want to. It's all about what YOU want, and where you want to go.

Best Regards!!


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Like I said,you are free to do what you want. But in light of even one solid Hadith that forbids it, is enough for me.
> 
> Secondly, Shaikh Abdul Aziz Bin Baaz (RH), was not only the Grand Mufti of Saudi, but one of the greatest scholars of our present time. Maybe you can doubt his Fatwas, I can't.
> 
> Thirdly, there is no such thing as "*Islamic Music*," Can you tell me of 1 incident where the Prophet S.A.W.S., the four rightly caliphs, the Sahabas, the Tabaeens, The Taba-tabaeen, indulged in music of any form?
> 
> Fourth, Is there any Ayah in the Quran that teaches you how to do wudu? No. You look to the Ahadith for guidance.
> 
> Fifth, your interpretation of this Hadith is your interpretation, not of Shaikh Bin Baaz or any other major scholar.
> 
> Lastly, there is no solid hadith that allows music. If there is, I would like to definitely see it.
> 
> Nothing is impossible, You can replace music in your life by listening to Nasheeds, Quranic recitations, doing zikir. There are plenty of alternatives "IF" you want to. It's all about what YOU want, and where you want to go.
> 
> Best Regards!!



I mostly listen to nasheeds and some instrumental music, like just sounds that are soothing. What do you think about that? It's just many people are so bored they listen to songs including me sometimes. Although little do I and they're classic Arab songs.


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Like I said,you are free to do what you want. But in light of even one solid Hadith that forbids it, is enough for me.
> 
> Secondly, Shaikh Abdul Aziz Bin Baaz (RH), was not only the Grand Mufti of Saudi, but one of the greatest scholars of our present time. Maybe you can doubt his Fatwas, I can't.
> 
> Thirdly, there is no such thing as "*Islamic Music*," Can you tell me of 1 incident where the Prophet S.A.W.S., the four rightly caliphs, the Sahabas, the Tabaeens, The Taba-tabaeen, indulged in music of any form?
> 
> Fourth, Is there any Ayah in the Quran that teaches you how to do wudu? No. You look to the Ahadith for guidance.
> 
> Fifth, your interpretation of this Hadith is your interpretation, not of Shaikh Bin Baaz or any other major scholar.
> 
> Lastly, there is no solid hadith that allows music. If there is, I would like to definitely see it.
> 
> Nothing is impossible, You can replace music in your life by listening to Nasheeds, Quranic recitations, doing zikir. There are plenty of alternatives "IF" you want to. It's all about what YOU want, and where you want to go.
> 
> Best Regards!!



This is a topic that has been debated among Muslim scholars for a very long time and you can't ignore that there are differing opinions and have been historically. Among the most learned scholars of yesterday. If it was such a great sin would it not have been mentioned in the Qur'an or mentioned more times in the ahadith as something very bad like alcohol, pork and premarital intercourse, or unfaithfulness in a marriage etc. etc.?

*[Sahih Bukhari]
*
Volume 2, Book 15, Number 103:


Narrated 'Urwa on the authority of 'Aisha:
On the days of Mina, (11th, 12th, and 13th of Dhul-Hijjah) Abu Bakr came to her while two young girls were beating the tambourine and the Prophet was lying covered with his clothes. Abu Bakr scolded them and the Prophet uncovered his face and said to Abu Bakr, "Leave them, for these days are the days of 'Id and the days of Mina." 'Aisha further said, "Once the Prophet was screening me and I was watching the display of black slaves in the Mosque and ('Umar) scolded them. The Prophet said, 'Leave them. O Bani Arfida! (carry on), you are safe (protected)'."

Volume 2, Book 15, Number 72:


Narrated Aisha:
Abu Bakr came to my house while two small Ansari girls were singing beside me the stories of the Ansar concerning the Day of Buath. And they were not singers. Abu Bakr said protestingly, "Musical instruments of Satan in the house of Allah's Apostle !" It happened on the 'Id day and Allah's Apostle said, "O Abu Bakr! There is an 'Id for every nation and this is our 'Id."
Volume 2, Book 15, Number 70:


Narrated Aisha:
Allah's Apostle (p.b.u.h) came to my house while two girls were singing beside me the songs of Buath (a story about the war between the two tribes of the Ansar, the Khazraj and the Aus, before Islam). The Prophet (p.b.u.h) lay down and turned his face to the other side. Then Abu Bakr came and spoke to me harshly saying, "Musical instruments of Satan near the Prophet (p.b.u.h) ?" Allah's Apostle (p.b.u.h) turned his face towards him and said, "Leave them." When Abu Bakr became inattentive, I signalled to those girls to go out and they left. It was the day of 'Id, and the Black people were playing with shields and spears; so either I requested the Prophet (p.b.u.h) or he asked me whether I would like to see the display. I replied in the affirmative. Then the Prophet (p.b.u.h) made me stand behind him and my cheek was touching his cheek and he was saying, "Carry on! O Bani Arfida," till I got tired. The Prophet (p.b.u.h) asked me, "Are you satisfied (Is that sufficient for you)?" I replied in the affirmative and he told me to leave.
That's 3 examples of ahadith that allude to something else or at least are not as rigorous in their interpretation of the role of music in Islam.

So based on that I, like other clerics of yesterday, today and ordinary Muslims, conclude that music is not harmful as long as the conditions I mentioned before apply (no music that goes against the teachings of Islam and no evil involved).

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I mostly listen to nasheeds and some instrumental music, like just sounds that are soothing. What do you think about that? It's just many people are so bored they listen to songs including me sometimes. Although little do I and they're classic Arab songs.



Nasheeds without music is fine.

Instrumental Music = I'm trying to find a Hadith I once read, where the Prophet S.A.W.S. said "I have come to destroy the instruments of music."
Secondly, I have yet to see a Fatwa by a respectable scholar that says Instrumental music is allowed.

You need to ask yourself, how much time do I spend building my hereafter? This life will end. The next one will NOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Nasheeds without music is fine.
> 
> Instrumental Music = I'm trying to find a Hadith I once read, where the Prophet S.A.W.S. said "I have come to destroy the instruments of music."
> Secondly, I have yet to see a Fatwa by a respectable scholar that says Instrumental music is allowed.
> 
> You need to ask yourself, how much time do I spend building my hereafter? This life will end. The next one will NOT.



I mostly adhere to this. I wish to meet you one day when I come to the UAE again. 

Btw, I'm still going to meet that houri girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

shuntmaster said:


> Is Mutah allowed in Islam? Isn't it same as prostitution?


Its a SHIA innovation. Most Muslims think of it the same way. Just a way to make prostitution seem morally correct really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> This is a topic that has been debated among Muslim scholars for a very long time and you can't ignore that there are differing opinions and have been historically. Among the most learned scholars of yesterday. If it was such a great sin would it not have been mentioned in the Qur'an or mentioned more times in the ahadith as something very bad like alcohol, pork and premarital intercourse, or unfaithfulness in a marriage etc. etc.?
> 
> *[Sahih Bukhari]
> *
> Volume 2, Book 15, Number 103:
> 
> 
> Narrated 'Urwa on the authority of 'Aisha:
> On the days of Mina, (11th, 12th, and 13th of Dhul-Hijjah) Abu Bakr came to her while two young girls were beating the tambourine and the Prophet was lying covered with his clothes. Abu Bakr scolded them and the Prophet uncovered his face and said to Abu Bakr, "Leave them, for these days are the days of 'Id and the days of Mina." 'Aisha further said, "Once the Prophet was screening me and I was watching the display of black slaves in the Mosque and ('Umar) scolded them. The Prophet said, 'Leave them. O Bani Arfida! (carry on), you are safe (protected)'."
> 
> Volume 2, Book 15, Number 72:
> 
> 
> Narrated Aisha:
> Abu Bakr came to my house while two small Ansari girls were singing beside me the stories of the Ansar concerning the Day of Buath. And they were not singers. Abu Bakr said protestingly, "Musical instruments of Satan in the house of Allah's Apostle !" It happened on the 'Id day and Allah's Apostle said, "O Abu Bakr! There is an 'Id for every nation and this is our 'Id."
> Volume 2, Book 15, Number 70:
> 
> 
> Narrated Aisha:
> Allah's Apostle (p.b.u.h) came to my house while two girls were singing beside me the songs of Buath (a story about the war between the two tribes of the Ansar, the Khazraj and the Aus, before Islam). The Prophet (p.b.u.h) lay down and turned his face to the other side. Then Abu Bakr came and spoke to me harshly saying, "Musical instruments of Satan near the Prophet (p.b.u.h) ?" Allah's Apostle (p.b.u.h) turned his face towards him and said, "Leave them." When Abu Bakr became inattentive, I signalled to those girls to go out and they left. It was the day of 'Id, and the Black people were playing with shields and spears; so either I requested the Prophet (p.b.u.h) or he asked me whether I would like to see the display. I replied in the affirmative. Then the Prophet (p.b.u.h) made me stand behind him and my cheek was touching his cheek and he was saying, "Carry on! O Bani Arfida," till I got tired. The Prophet (p.b.u.h) asked me, "Are you satisfied (Is that sufficient for you)?" I replied in the affirmative and he told me to leave.
> That's 3 examples of ahadith that allude to something else or at least are not as rigorous in their interpretation of the role of music in Islam.
> 
> So based on that I, like other clerics of yesterday, today and ordinary Muslims, conclude that music is not harmful as long as the conditions I mentioned before apply (no music that goes against the teachings of Islam and no evil involved).


Ok this is where it stops. Why don't you end this matter once and for all and consult a Mufti you trust?


----------



## shuntmaster

revolutionary mujahid said:


> Its a SHIA innovation. Most Muslims think of it the same way. Just a way to make prostitution seem morally correct really.


I read somewhere that Prophet Mohammed allowed mutah.. Is it true?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I mostly adhere to this. I wish to meet you one day when I come to the UAE again.
> 
> Btw, I'm still going to meet that houri girl.


You are more than welcome to come to Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Ok this is where it stops. Why don't you end this matter once and for all and consult a Mufti you trust?


There are different opinions on that matter in the Islamic world as I told. The Qur'an does not mention anything about music being haram and the ahadith have a somewhat conflicting view. Or at least not a definitive one. 

But at it's core what is wrong with music whose instruments are pleasing to the ear and whose lyrics are those of goodwill, no harm and which contain no evils?


----------



## Falcon29

shuntmaster said:


> I read somewhere that Prophet Mohammed allowed mutah.. Is it true?



Are you up to something or actually curious about Islam? 



Abu Nasar said:


> UAE ranks first globally in respect for women | Page 6 Post#89
> 
> Islamic militants warn they will sell captive Nigerian schoolgirls into sex slavery after internatio | Page 9 Post#133
> 
> You have asked the same question on 3 different threads. What is wrong with you?
> 
> @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Manticore This guy is trying to start some sort of sectarian crap.



That's what I said too...lol...you can see my post on that thread.


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

shuntmaster said:


> I read somewhere that Prophet Mohammed allowed mutah.. Is it true?


No he didn't. Just as Jesus didn't eat swine but many Christians do. People twist religion for there own worldly pleasures.


----------



## shuntmaster

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you up to something or actually curious about Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said too...lol...you can see my post on that thread.


just curious..


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

shuntmaster said:


> just curious..


Really.


----------



## shuntmaster

revolutionary mujahid said:


> No he didn't. Just as Jesus didn't eat swine but many Christians do. People twist religion for there own worldly pleasures.


How do Shia's justify the practise of mutah?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you up to something or actually curious about Islam?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said too...lol...you can see my post on that thread.



The only thing he is interested in is maligning Islam. Nothing else!


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

shuntmaster said:


> How do Shia's justify the practise of mutah?


Ask them.




 Watch from 3:38 onwards for questions regarding shia.


----------



## Falcon29

shuntmaster said:


> just curious..



Are you looking to convert? Because judging by your past I already know what you are but don't want to embarrass you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

shuntmaster said:


> How do Shia's justify the practise of mutah?


Why don't you go to Iran and find out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

Abu Nasar said:


> Why don't you go to Iran and find out?


Because he will come back in a black bag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> But at it's core what is wrong with music whose instruments are pleasing to the ear and whose lyrics are those of goodwill, no harm and which contain no evils?


Why are you on this planet? What is the reason behind your existence? TO prepare for the next never ending life, Things like this divert you from the remembrance of God and the hereafter.


----------



## al-Hasani

What is wrong with that Indian character?

Here have some Arabic coffee or tea to clam down.







Arabic Mint Tea شاي مع النعناع by Mark Alexander PhotoG, on Flickr​


Abu Nasar said:


> Why are you on this planet? What is the reason behind your existence? TO prepare for the next never ending life, Things like this divert you from the remembrance of God and the hereafter.



Come on my friend. Not more than us sitting on PDF, you driving a car, watching TV or watching a movie. Let's just respectfully agree to disagree as we did. I might change my opinion one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

al-Hasani said:


> What is wrong with that Indian character?
> 
> Here have some Arabic coffee or tea to clam down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic Mint Tea شاي مع النعناع by Mark Alexander PhotoG, on Flickr​


Have it every other day after a Shwarma. Helps digest the food so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> What is wrong with that Indian character?
> 
> Here have some Arabic coffee or tea to clam down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic Mint Tea شاي مع النعناع by Mark Alexander PhotoG, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> Come on my friend. Not more than us sitting on PDF, you driving a car, watching TV or watching a movie. Let's just respectfully agree to disagree as we did. I might change my opinion one day.


Have you ever wished to see The Prophet S.A.W.S. ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Have you ever wished to see The Prophet S.A.W.S. ?



Of course and if I was bestowed the honor of seeing Prophet Muhammad (saws) today I would also ask The Prophet (saws) about our debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

shuntmaster said:


> How do Shia's justify the practise of mutah?


Mutah exist in old Hadiths of Shia some believe it and some dont believe.
In our Hadiths has quoted if mutah did not forbid no one did zina and rape.It is non permanent marriage for who can not marry permanently.


This verse is about non permanent marriage

Such allah has written for you. *lawful to you beyond all that*, *is that you can seek using your wealth in marriage and not fornication*.so whatever *you have enjoyed from them give them their obligated wage*. and there is no *fault* in you in what ever you mutually agree after the obligation. allah is the knower, the wise.

[4,24]


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> Of course and if I was bestowed the honor of seeing Prophet Muhammad (saws) today I would also ask The Prophet (saws) about our debate.


What does the Sahih Bukhari say about someone who has seen the Prophet SAWS in his dream?


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> What does the Sahih Bukhari say about someone who has seen the Prophet SAWS in his dream?



Why are you asking dear? I obviously know the answer but I am not sure what you are alluding to?


----------



## Indus Falcon

MOHSENAM said:


> This verse is about non permanent marriage
> 
> Such allah has written for you. *lawful to you beyond all that*, *is that you can seek using your wealth in marriage and not fornication*. so whatever *you have enjoyed from them give them their obligated wage*. and there is no *fault* in you in what ever you mutually agree after the obligation. allah is the knower, the wise.
> 
> [4,24]


SO how does this Ayah justify Mutah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> Why are you asking dear? I obviously know the answer but I am not sure what you are alluding to?


Dear Brother, I would like to hear the answer from you.


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> Dear Brother, I would like to hear the answer from you.



This requires a interoperation of the exact dream which is done by a learned scholar. But in general it means that it is if you have seen Prophet Muhammad (saws) in real life. But again there are different opinions on this. Some are of the opinion that good dreams are matter between you and Allah (swt).

What were you implying brother? It's getting late here and I am tired.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't know? I wonder what it is? Because I've dream about somebody although not sure who he was. A lot of sahaba were surrounding him and he had his head bent staring at the ground with no smirk or smile on his face. He looked disappointed and was wearing a light blue thobe. He doesn't like pictures drawn by Shia. At least from the side of his face.


The 1st rule of dreams, is don't mention it. To anyone. Only to a scholar who is learned in the field of dream interpretation. Secondly when you wake up, recite Auzubila himinash shaiteen nir rajeem, thrice and spit thrice on your left side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

One of the things about a dream about the Prophet SAWS is that someone will mention him, or introduce you to him. When you guys come to Dubai, I will introduce you to Walle, who has seen the Prophet SAWS 4 times, that I know of. And each of the dreams he told me was amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought that was for nightmares?


As per the Scholars, there are only 3 types of dreams, 

1) Ramblings of the Mind
2) Devilish whispers
3) Divine enlightenment
So unless you are at that spirtual level where you can identify what you have seen, there is no harm in reciting Auzubillah....

There is dua, I'll look for it, to recite after one has seen a dream. Loosely interpreted it means "O God , turn the goodness towards me and the evil towards my enemies"



Hazzy997 said:


> Do you have yahoo messenger or what's up?


I'm on yahoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> As per the Scholars, there are only 3 types of dreams,
> 
> 1) Ramblings of the Mind
> 2) Devilish whispers
> 3) Divine enlightenment
> So unless you are at that spirtual level where you can identify what you have seen, there is no harm in reciting Auzubillah....
> 
> There is dua, I'll look for it, to recite after one has seen a dream. Loosely interpreted it means "O God , turn the goodness towards me and the evil towards my enemies"
> 
> 
> I'm on yahoo



Do you mind exchanging them so I could ask a few questions?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abu Nasar said:


> SO how does this Ayah justify Mutah?


Allah has said beyond of all of that Ahkam, is lawful to you to use your wealth in marriage. And after your contract date u must *give their wage *that u contracted them in beginning of marriage.
and there is no fault in "*you in what ever you mutually agree after the obligation*" :

After your *non permanent marriage* u can *be with each other or "separate"* .


But mutah has several laws and astaghfirullah* has nothing with Zina*. Difference of mutah and zina is difference of marriage and Zina.

Marriage is only allowed with Muslims.


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> One should be careful about interpreting dreams without the necessary knowledge. A lot of people are going overboard.
> 
> A lot of funny videos on the internet (in Arabic) that the scholar answer and they can't stop laughing on some instances.
> 
> This one is good. The Arabic speakers will understand it.


He speaks good English, used to give the Friday Khutba in my masjid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

I'm deleting my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The ceremonial and anual washing of the Kaaba before Ramadan was performed this Thursday.

This is Sunnah as Prophet Muhammad (saws) washed the Kaaba after the conquest of Makkah in 8 AH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

MOHSENAM said:


> Allah has said beyond of all of that Ahkam, is lawful to you to use your wealth in marriage. And after your contract date u must *give their wage *that u contracted with them in beginning of marriage.
> and there is no fault in "*you in what ever you mutually agree after the obligation*" :
> 
> After your *non permanent marriage* u can *be with each other or "separate"* .
> 
> 
> But mutah has several laws and astaghfirullah* has nothing with Zina*. Difference of mutah and zina is difference of marriage and zina.
> Marriage is only allowed with Muslims.


Well that is your interpretation. Our Interpretation is different. Marriage, cannot be predetermined, it has to be life long, unless irreconcilable differences arise. You cannot have a marriage which is predefined to be 3 days, 1 week, 4 months, 2 years etc. This is simply not permissible, as per our laws. Marriage is an institution and should not be fooled around with. 

The wage you are talking about is a gift / Mehar, which could be cash, property, animal or even learning an Ayah of the Quran.

Mutah on the other hand is a predetermined contract. For an "X" amount of cash, you marry a female, for a "Y" period of time. Same like zina,/ prostitution, you pick up a female decide upon "X" amount, and spend "Y" amount of time. NO kids in either scenario, NO financial obligations or responsibilities, nothing! 

You are free to believe and practice what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

And hes' gone... @rmi5 

So is @haman10

@ResurgentIran , what happened? 

What's up all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997 
Prophet Ibrahim PBUH born in *Sumer* so he was Iranian.Wants evidences?


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> Prophet Ibrahim PBUH born in *Sumer* so he was Iranian.Wants evidences?



No he wasn't Iranian. And ethnicity doesn't matter anyways. Religion isn't about Arab or Persian, it's about God. And God gave us Islam and we are happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

Hazzy997 said:


> No he wasn't Iranian. And ethnicity doesn't matter anyways. Religion isn't about Arab or Persian, it's about God. And God gave us Islam and we are happy with it.


 How dare you hurt the pride of the Safavids.
On a serious note good point though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> No he wasn't Iranian. And ethnicity doesn't matter anyways. Religion isn't about Arab or Persian, it's about God. And God gave us Islam and we are happy with it.


BTW Prophet Ibrahim PBUH *born in Iran and lived in Iran* (and defeated idol worshippers). So quraish tribe (Prophet Muhammad PBUH family tribe) has Iranian root and believed in one God like their forefather and not arabia people. He defeated idol worshippers like his forefather as well.


revolutionary mujahid said:


> How dare you hurt the pride of the Safavids.
> On a serious note good point though.


Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Salman Al Farsi and his people are from me. Imam Hossein PBUH had an Iranian wife.

Safavid is one of Iranian Empires


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine

Just thread ban him?

I'm speaking about @rmi5 ...did you need to ban him bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Just thread ban him?


He usually has not any work in the site except trolling toward Iranian


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> BTW Prophet Ibrahim PBUH *born in Iran and lived in Iran* (and defeated idol worshippers). So quraish tribe (Prophet Muhammad PBUH family tribe) has Iranian root and believed in one God like their forefather and not arabia people. He defeated idol worshippers like his forefather as well.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Salman Al Farsi and his people are from me. Imam Hossein PBUH had an Iranian wife.
> 
> Safavid is one of our Empires names



I'm not into these discussions. 

You're being too foolish. 

I told you if you were being serious you would become a Sunni. But, you're obviously aligning Islamic faith with your Iranian roots. Which is a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Just thread ban him?
> 
> I'm speaking about @rmi5 ...did you need to ban him bro?



Who?


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> Why are u interested with an atheist and hater of Islam?
> He usually has not any work in the site except trolling toward Iranian



Sometimes he goes out of his way to bash Iran, but I still think he could be thread banned only from the threads Iranians are on. 

I like him as a person, even if he disagrees with me on our political views we get along good. 

Why was haman banned too?



Serpentine said:


> Who?



Did you ban him? The Azeri guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm not into these discussions.
> 
> You're being too foolish.
> I told you if you were being serious you would become a Sunni. But, you're obviously aligning Islamic faith with your Iranian roots. Which is a problem.


I am being too foolish or Iran has 7000 Imamzadeh which u can not find one of them in the land that Prophet revealed.
U can find wrecked Prophet grandsons tombs there.
BTW I am talking totally historically when I say Prophet Ibrahim born and lived in Iran.Good luck


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> I am being too foolish or Iran has 7000 Imamzadeh which u can not find one of them in the land that Prophet revealed.
> U can find wrecked Prophet grandsons tombs there.
> BTW I am talking totally historically when I say Prophet Ibrahim born and lived in Iran.Good luck



What you're saying is laughable and I'm not going to respond. As I've said, you're basing Islam off your persian roots. So your Shia beliefs are a direct result of these odd things you believe about your persian identity and has not to do with looking for God or actually being concerned about Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

MOHSENAM said:


> BTW Prophet Ibrahim PBUH *born in Iran and lived in Iran* (and defeated idol worshippers). So quraish tribe (Prophet Muhammad PBUH family tribe) has Iranian root and believed in one God like their forefather and not arabia people. He defeated idol worshippers like his forefather as well.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Salman Al Farsi and his people are from me. Imam Hossein PBUH had an Iranian wife.
> 
> Safavid is one of Iranian Empires



Prophet Ibrahim was actually born into a family of idolaters. He fought against Nimrod who ruled most of modern day Iraq. So please calm down and go read a book. Dont just rely on Press tv for life lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> What you're saying is laughable and I'm not going to respond. As I've said, you're basing Islam off your persian roots. So your Shia beliefs are a direct result of these odd things you believe about your persian identity and has not to do with looking for God or actually being concerned about Islam.


I am talking *historicaly*, and I am saying truth about ahlulbayt PBUH and their Shrines which is in Iran and Iraq.
U should not consider it in Shia Sunni sect and race.BTW I think there is no Shia Sunni and there is one religion: Believe to Quran,Prophet and Ahlulbayt.
Quran verse:
إِنَّمَا ""وَلِيُّكُمُ"" "اللّهُ" وَ"رَسُولُهُ" وَ"الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ"
Indeed your master is Allah, his messenger,and the believers; those who establish the prayer and pay the poor-rate while they bow.


Now wahabis can say we worship ahlulbayt !!


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

MOHSENAM said:


> I am talking *historicaly*.and I am saying truth about ahlulbayt PBUH and their Shrines which is in Iran and Iraq .
> U should not consider it in Shia Sunni sect and race.


You have to be the most brainwashed turd i have ever come across in my existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> Did you ban him? The Azeri guy?



I issued infractions to violators and he got banned automatically because he had previous infractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> BTW Prophet Ibrahim PBUH *born in Iran and lived in Iran* (and defeated idol worshippers). So quraish tribe (Prophet Muhammad PBUH family tribe) has Iranian root and believed in one God like their forefather and not arabia people. He defeated idol worshippers like his forefather as well.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Salman Al Farsi and his people are from me. Imam Hossein PBUH had an Iranian wife.
> 
> Safavid is one of Iranian Empires



What of bunch of historical nonsense and diarrhea from the liar. I don't know what they fed you guys in Mullah land.

Prophet Ibrahim (as) was a Semite and was not born in Iran. We do not know where he was born with certainty. According to the Bible he was born in Ur which is in Southern Iraq and he was a Semite. There was not even anything called "Iranian" back then. Persians came from the steppes and deserts of Central Asia 3000 years ago. Read about Andronovo.

All the known Prophets were either Arabs or Jews. Basically Semites.

I think it is best for you to keep out of this thread. Moronic claims are not welcome here. I get a chronic headache by reading your posts.

The Prophet (saws) and his family were Arabs born in Hijaz and their descendants belong to an Arab and ancient Semitic lineage of Prophets. Nothing is going to change that ever. We do not as Arabs and Semites permit such lies to be spread about our people and Prophets.



revolutionary mujahid said:


> You have to be the most brainwashed turd i have ever come across in my existence.



Complete idiot. Why that serial double user has not been banned permanently I have no idea.



Hazzy997 said:


> What you're saying is laughable and I'm not going to respond. As I've said, you're basing Islam off your persian roots. So your Shia beliefs are a direct result of these odd things you believe about your persian identity and has not to do with looking for God or actually being concerned about Islam.



It's amazing how people (foreigners) try to steal other peoples historical characters, Prophets and history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> What of bunch of historical nonsense and diarrhea from the liar. I don't know what they fed you guys in Mullah land.
> 
> Prophet Ibrahim (as) was a Semite and was not born in Iran. We do not know where he was born with certainty. According to the Bible he was born in Ur which is in Southern Iraq and he was a Semite. There was not even anything called "Iranian" back then. Persians came from the steppes and deserts of Central Asia 3000 years ago. Read about Andronovo.
> 
> All the known Prophets were either Arabs or Jews. Basically Semites.
> 
> I think it is best for you to keep out of this thread. Moronic claims are not welcome here. I get a chronic headache by reading your posts.
> 
> The Prophet (saws) and his family were Arabs born in Hijaz and their descendants belong to an Arab and ancient Semitic lineage of Prophets. Nothing is going to change that ever. We do not as Arabs and Semites permit such lies to be spread about our people and Prophets.


Prophet Muhammad PBUH has Iranian root since his grandfather is Prophet Ibrahim PBUH and Prophet Ibrahim has born is Sumer.


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> Prophet Muhammad PBUH has Iranian root since his grandfather is Prophet Ibrahim PBUH and Prophet Ibrahim has born is Sumer.



You must be a complete idiot. Sumer has nothing to do with Iran. It was and is not even located in Iran. Iran did not exist back then. He was a Semite. His name is Semitic and everything about him and all the other known prophets of the Abrahamic religions. Go bullshit elsewhere cretin where people will believe your lies and complete historical nonsense.

Every Iranian is an Arab. FACT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

al-Hasani said:


> You must be a complete idiot. Sumer has nothing to do with Iran. It was and is not even located in Iran. Iran did not exist back then. He was a Semite. His name is Semitic and everything about him and all the other known prophets of the Abrahamic religions. Go bullshit elsewhere cretin where people will believe your lies and complete historical nonsense.
> 
> Every Iranian is an Arab. FACT.



Don't say all this otherwise you become a JEW USA ZIONIST AL QAEDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

revolutionary mujahid said:


> Don't say all this otherwise you become a JEW USA ZIONIST AL QAEDA.



Those Farsi Mullah retards are in their own league. Truly. I have never experienced that many historical lies, bullshit claims and other nonsense that I witness daily.

I never thought that I would witness such ABSURD claims as those I saw in this thread. IN OUR ARAB SECTION even. I could not here less what the Farsi's write in their own section of a Zoo. There they can claim everything as Iranian for all I care. Enough brainwashed idiots that will believe it.

If delusion was an Olympic discipline those retarded Farsis would win each event until the end of times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

You are a professional when it comes to these things. 

On a serious note, take it easy on him bro. 

I don't want him to perceive us as enemies, I've told him that what he believes is wrong and I still consider him a brother. Just not sure why he's really into this stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> You are a professional when it comes to these things.
> 
> On a serious note, take it easy on him bro.
> 
> I don't want him to perceive us as enemies, I've told him that what he believes is wrong and I still consider him a brother. Just not sure why he's really into this stuff.



No, I don't want to do that. That idiot is a serial cretin and serial double user that should have been permanently banned a long time ago. He thinks that he can get away with writing historical bullshit about our Prophets and historical figures in our own section. I will not tolerate that. What does he think this is? A Farsi zoo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnTaymiyyah

al-Hasani said:


> Those Farsi Mullah retards are in their own league. Truly. I have never experienced that many historical lies, bullshit claims and other nonsense that I witness daily.
> 
> I never thought that I would witness such ABSURD claims as those I saw in this thread. IN OUR ARAB SECTION even. I could not here less what the Farsi's write in their own section of a Zoo. There they can claim everything as Iranian for all I care. Enough brainwashed idiots that will believe it.
> 
> If delusion was an Olympic discipline those Farsis would win each event until the end of times.


HAHAHAHA. I'm in stitches. 

It is commendable the cheek that they have. Even after being sanctioned by the whole world and isolated they don't want to learn the art of making friends. 

I am not generalizing but the so called Iranian nationalists and the type that believe Iran to be the inventor of everything and the center of the universe are the must repulsive people in the entire region even more so than our neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> No, I don't want to do that. That idiot is a serial cretin and serial double user that should have been permanently banned a long time ago. He thinks that he can get away with writing historical bullshit about our Prophets and historical figures in our own section. I will not tolerate that. What does he think this is? A Farsi zoo?



You made me laugh really hard with your posts, especially the part about him giving you a chronic headache. 

I agree with you about everything as well. Just don't want to be to harsh on him. Maybe he got the message now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

revolutionary mujahid said:


> HAHAHAHA. I'm in stitches.
> 
> It is commendable the cheek that they have. Even after being sanctioned by the whole world and isolated they don't want to learn the art of making friends.
> 
> I am not generalizing but the so called Iranian nationalists and the type that believe Iran to be the inventor of everything and the center of the universe are the must repulsive people in the entire region even more so than our neighbors.



Imagine if I ventured into their zoo and started claiming some Farsis as Arabs? Have you ever met Arabs who do that? No, that never happens. But some of those Farsis are addicted to anything Arab. They love to meddle in the ancient and vast Arab world. Even their Mullah's try to be more Arab than the most hardcore Arab nationalists. Pathetic. Maybe this is due to them being ruled by us and conquered by us militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically (to an extent).

In any case I don't want to look at their diarrhea on the Arab section. As I said they can make up historical lies and claim everything as Farsi anywhere else which I am sure many do already from what I have seen on PDF.

We badly need an Arab moderator. If I was a moderator on this section he would have turned pink a long time ago from his conduct in this section and thread in particular.



Hazzy997 said:


> You made me laugh really hard with your posts, especially the part about him giving you a chronic headache.
> 
> I agree with you about everything as well. Just don't want to be to harsh on him. Maybe he got the message now.



No, he did not. You do not know this serial troll. I am afraid that this will never happen. In return I think that we should claim someone that is a Farsi but I wonder who is worthy the honor?

Then people wonder why we are hostile to those people or whatever they are.

Haha, now that creature is posting a list of so-called "Iranian" inventions of which 66% are made up. Hillarious. Only on PDF.

Anywa let's get this thread back on track:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> Imagine if I ventured into their zoo and started claiming some Farsis as Arabs? Have you ever met Arabs who do that? No, that never happens. But some of those Farsis are addicted to anything Arab. They love to meddle in the ancient and vast Arab world. Even their Mullah's try to be more Arab than the most hardcore Arab nationalists. Pathetic. Maybe this is due to them being ruled by us and conquered by us militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically (to an extent).
> 
> In any case I don't want to look at their diarrhea on the Arab section. As I said they can make up historical lies and claim everything as Farsi anywhere else which I am sure many do already from what I have seen on PDF.
> 
> We badly need an Arab moderator. If I was a moderator on this section he would have turned pink a long time ago from his conduct in this section and thread in particular.
> No, he did not. You do not know this serial troll. I am afraid that this will never happen. In return I think that we should claim someone that is a Farsi but I wonder who is worthy the honor?
> 
> Then people wonder why we are hostile to those people or whatever they are.
> 
> Haha, now that creature is posting a list of so-called "Iranian" inventions of which 66% are made up. Hillarious. Only on PDF.
> 
> Anywa let's get this thread back on track:


Anyway civilization religion everything... began from Iran. U did not exist in 2500-3000 years ago.Just Egypt and its around had some civilization.Look at the history if u existed Iran would conquare.No Prophet except Prophet Muhammad PBUH revealed to u, because u did not exist and were no nation.On the other hand most of the Prophets like Prophet Soleiman PBUH Prophet Ibrahim PBUH Prophet Zarathustra PBUH and even Prophet Noah PBUH have revealed in Iran (and around Iran).This is why we have 7000 years civilization.Most of Imams Shrines are in Iraq and near by Iran.
Prophet Muhammad PBUH is arab but he is not from u,if he was from u did not make 70 wars against your Prophet.


one hadith about Iranian in sunni book:
*(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا  مَنْصُورُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْحَذَّاءُ  ، ثنا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ، ثنا  أَيُّوبُ الْوَزَّانُ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  . ح وَحَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْيَقْطِينِيُّ  ، ثنا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْدَانَ الأَنْطَاكِيُّ  ، ثنا  جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ الْخُرَاسَانِيُّ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، ثنا  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، عَنْ  مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَذُكِرَتْ عِنْدَهُ فَارِسُ ، فَقَالَ : " فَارِسُ عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ " . زَادَ جَعْفَرٌ : قِيلَ لِسَعِيدٍ : مَا يَعْنِي : عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ؟ قَالَ : هُمْ وَلَدُ إِسْحَاقَ ، عَمُّ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ . *
kanz ul amal 34138

*Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Persians are from our family;Saee asked Why ya Rasool Allah? Prophet Muhammad answered they are children of Ishaq and we are children of Ismail.*
Ishaq PBUH and Ismail were sons of Prophet Ibrahim PBUH.


And Iranian are real fellows of Prophet PBUH and ahlulbayt PBUH since they never made war against Ahlulbayt and Prophet PBUH.plus as I said most of Imams Shrines are in Iraq which organized one country with Iran in previous time.


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> Anyway civilization religion everything... began from Iran. U did not exist in 2500-3000 years ago.Just Egypt and its around had some civilization.Look at the history if u existed Iran would conquare.No Prophet except Prophet Muhammad PBUH revealed to u, because u did not exist and were no nation.On the other hand most of the Prophets like Prophet Soleiman PBUH Prophet Ibrahim PBUH Prophet Zarathustra PBUH and even Prophet Noah PBUH have revealed in Iran (and around Iran).This is why we have 7000 years civilization.Most of Imams Shrines are in Iraq and near by Iran.
> Prophet Muhammad PBUH is arab but he is not from u,if he was from u did not make 70 wars against your Prophet.
> 
> 
> one hadith about Iranian in sunni book:
> *(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا  مَنْصُورُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْحَذَّاءُ  ، ثنا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ، ثنا  أَيُّوبُ الْوَزَّانُ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  . ح وَحَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْيَقْطِينِيُّ  ، ثنا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْدَانَ الأَنْطَاكِيُّ  ، ثنا  جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ الْخُرَاسَانِيُّ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، ثنا  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، عَنْ  مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَذُكِرَتْ عِنْدَهُ فَارِسُ ، فَقَالَ : " فَارِسُ عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ " . زَادَ جَعْفَرٌ : قِيلَ لِسَعِيدٍ : مَا يَعْنِي : عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ؟ قَالَ : هُمْ وَلَدُ إِسْحَاقَ ، عَمُّ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ . *
> kanz ul amal 34138
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad PBUH : Persians are from our family;Saee asked Why ya Rasool Allah? Prophet Muhammad answered they are children of Ishaq and we are children of Ismail.*
> Ishaq PBUH and Ismail were sons of Prophet Ibrahim PBUH.
> 
> 
> And Iranian are real fellows of Prophet PBUH and ahlulbayt PBUH since they never made war against Ahlulbayt and Prophet PBUH.plus as I said most of Imams Shrines are in Iraq which organized one country with Iran in previous time.



Stop bullshitting this thread with historical nonsense and lies. 3000 years ago you Farsis lived in the deserts and steppes of Central Asia (Andronovo) where you left nothing while we Arabs and Semites are native to the ancient ME and founded the oldest civilizations on earth and in the region.

Prophet Muhamamd (saws) was an Arab and Semite and so where all the Prophets before him (either Arab or Jewish = Semites). They were born, lived and died in our ancient lands.

Nothing to do with you or Iran which did not exist back then.

Now get lost Farsi. You are not welcome here. Get back to your zoo where you can write historical lies and steal our Prophets, historical figures and history.
Iraq is an Arab and Semitic country too.

Enemies of Arabs are not welcome here.

@Hazzy997

Look at him in action again. Keeps spreading historical nonsense and trying to steal our history in OUR OWN SECTION! If we had an Arab moderator he would be gone a long time ago.

You should know what he says about Arabs in Farsi writing in our alphabet as @rmi5 also told once. Now he is sadly banned by the same gang of enemies. How do we remove this serial troll from our section of the forum so we will not listen to his historical lies and diarrhea in our own section? They are troublemakers here and have violated our hospitality. Enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> View attachment 33411



I used to obsess over their pizza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> This is a topic that has been debated among Muslim scholars for a very long time and you can't ignore that there are differing opinions and have been historically. Among the most learned scholars of yesterday. If it was such a great sin would it not have been mentioned in the Qur'an or mentioned more times in the ahadith as something very bad like alcohol, pork and premarital intercourse, or unfaithfulness in a marriage etc. etc.?
> 
> *[Sahih Bukhari]
> *



What kind of person you are my friend ? I believe you are one of Saudi Prince.......You are so knowledgeable..!! I wait your significant contribution in your real life....Please let me know it as soon as you accomplish it. Me, my self is trying to set up an NGO, hoping to see my contribution in a more meaningful way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> You are most welcome. Always remember to try and research such issues first alone (thoroughly if possible), then ask Muslims and to be 100% sure try to come into contact with learned Muslim clerics. They are best equipped to answer any question concerning Islam. You should never be afraid to ask.
> 
> I can see that you use Toussaint Louverture as your avatar. So I can guess where you are partially from!
> 
> Est-ce que vous parlez français?


I can speak a alot of languages but that language I'm not good at

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> What happened to your old avatar?
> 
> You too. @Jessica_L


I guess I changed it. I don't use my own avatar for a reason.



al-Hasani said:


> @Abu Nasar
> 
> Arabs as you know it bro already have a habit of eating a lot of diary products (milk, cheeses, pastry, sweets etc. aside from meat obviously and eating BIG ) but I have NEVER in my whole life tasted as good milk as the Danish one. Nor anywhere in the ME, France, elsewhere in Europe or USA. Not even close!
> 
> Same with the yoghurts. I am talking about the mainstream brands that you can buy in your ordinary shop here. Not some exclusive brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to fill my refrigerator tomorrow morning!​
> 
> 
> I like the current one. It's awesome. Maybe I will change from time to time. Different traditional Arab attire for each week.
> 
> I miss authentic Arab food from back home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except the diary products, sweets and some vegetables is really not very impressive culinary wise. In Europe it's mostly only about France, Italy and Mediterranean cuisine in general which shares a lot of similarities with nearby Arab cuisine as we both know.



I know I have tried some of these cuisines.They taste good but I don't know their names

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> What kind of person you are my friend ? I believe you are one of Saudi Prince.......You are so knowledgeable..!! I wait your significant contribution in your real life....Please let me know it as soon as you accomplish it. Me, my self is trying to set up an NGO, hoping to see my contribution in a more meaningful way



I can assure you that I have nothing to do with the House of Saud. You are not the first one who makes this strange assumption. I belong to the Hashemite family though from the Hijaz. A totally different ruling family (former in many places). Oh, you are overestimating me. I hope that I can contribute in some way or another in this life. That's my goal. I want to do something that will help change the life of people for the better. Right now I am just studying and still too young.

That is very good to hear. I wish you all the best of success in your life. That is an impressive achievement and shows that you have ambitious goals in your life and want to help people. That is important if you ask me.



Jessica_L said:


> I can speak a alot of languages but that language I'm not good at



C'est dommage!



Jessica_L said:


> I know I have tried some of these cuisines.They taste good but I don't know their names



You live in the US. Plenty of Arab restaurants. Just ask people around. Most are friendly and will reply. You just have to ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> I can assure you that I have nothing to do with the House of Saud. You are not the first one who makes this strange assumption. I belong *to the Hashemite family though from the Hijaz. A totally different ruling family (former in many places).*.



It is even much better brother....you have our Prophet blood....this is the source of your intellectuality then. Get him proud on you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> It is even much better brother....you have our Prophet blood....this is the source of your intellectuality then. Get him proud on you buddy



I try my best but I am often a sinner thanks to PDF.

Anyway I have to study so take care brother and all the other brothers and sisters who are frequent visitors on this section of the forum. Make your families, loved ones, communities, people and country (countries) proud and strive for what you believe in. There are a lot of hindrances here in life.

In reality I should not even be on PDF from now on until the end of June due to exams yet I am here. I must leave or arrange a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> I try my best but I am often a sinner thanks to PDF.
> 
> Anyway I have to study so take care brother and all the other brothers and sisters who are frequent visitors on this section of the forum. Make your families, loved ones, communities, people and country (countries) proud and strive for what you believe in. There are a lot of hindrances here in life.
> 
> In reality I should not even be on PDF from now on until the end of June due to exams yet I am here. I must leave or arrange a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Goo Goo Gaa Gaa my friends. 






@rahi2357 @al-Hasani @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @waz @Abu Nasar @ResurgentIran @JUBA @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman @1000 @FARSOLDIER @Luffy 500 @Zarvan and anybody else i forgot. 

@jandk @PlanetWarrior @Ravi Nair

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

What you think about this? There's no historical truth to it right.






What's he saying? Ya Hussein the heart is in my two hands? What else? 

MOhsen gonna tell us he's not an Arab but handsome Iranian.


----------



## waz

Hazzy997 said:


> Goo Goo Gaa Gaa my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rahi2357 @al-Hasani @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @Jessica_L @waz @Abu Nasar @ResurgentIran @JUBA @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman @1000 @FARSOLDIER @Luffy 500 @Zarvan and anybody else i forgot.
> 
> @jandk @PlanetWarrior @Ravi Nair




I will take dates, one java and a warm topic of conversation bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

al-Hasani said:


>



During my Haj I visited the blessed city of Medina. At night I used to walk around and around the exterior the mosque (white marbled floor) and just dream and imagine that this where my Prophet(saws) walked and lived.

On my last day of my stay in Medina I saw Rasool Allah(saws) in my dream and he gave me good tiding of my Haj. I will never forget this for the rest of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

waz said:


> I will take dates, one java and a warm topic of conversation bro.







waz said:


> During my Haj I visited the blessed city of Medina. At night I used to walk around and around the exterior the mosque (white marbled floor) and just dream and imagine that this where my Prophet(saws) walked and lived.
> 
> On my last day of my stay in Medina I saw Rasool Allah(saws) in my dream and he gave me good tiding of my Haj. I will never forget this for the rest of my life.



That's amazing, did it feel special being there? I've yet to go.


----------



## Zarvan

waz said:


> During my Haj I visited the blessed city of Medina. At night I used to walk around and around the exterior the mosque (white marbled floor) and just dream and imagine that this where my Prophet(saws) walked and lived.
> 
> On my last day of my stay in Medina I saw Rasool Allah(saws) in my dream and he gave me good tiding of my Haj. I will never forget this for the rest of my life.


Are you serious you saw RASOOL SAW in your dream ??????????????????????????????


----------



## Indos

waz said:


> During my Haj I visited the blessed city of Medina. At night I used to walk around and around the exterior the mosque (white marbled floor) and just dream and imagine that this where my Prophet(saws) walked and lived.
> 
> On my last day of my stay in Medina I saw Rasool Allah(saws) in my dream and he gave me good tiding of my Haj. I will never forget this for the rest of my life.



I also saw him when I was still high school in my dream, can you please tell his feature first before I give mine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Hazzy997 said:


> That's amazing, did it feel special being there? I've yet to go.



Yes bro, the greatest feeling ever. It is just one of constant elation and joy. It is also true you meet the best of people there.



Zarvan said:


> Are you serious you saw RASOOL SAW in your dream ??????????????????????????????



Yes brother I did mashallah, and conversed with him. I will write up a full account of my entire Haj soon for you to read.



Indos said:


> I also saw him when I was still high school in my dream, can you please tell his feature first before I give mine ?



Medium stature, beautiful white coloured face with reddish cheeks. His hair was long, touching his blessed shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

OK...I dream him in a judgement day.....he is in a kind of stage...with people in billions are just surrounding that stage. He is like a king of human being. But he is so humble, no arrogance that we can see through him. Believe me, I don't see any believer there at crowd, maybe because so little believer compare to all human being. I practice Tasawuf, better to stick on Ibnu Qayim, even though I learn at many books. It is the real way bro. 

Prophet Muhammad in my dream. He is handsome and white skin, a bit curly hair, his beard is more curly than his hair but neat. He looks like 40 years old, perfect body. Handsome and no arrogance. He has a charisma that can make all human bow to him. But it happened in the end of my dream.



waz said:


> Medium stature, beautiful white coloured face with reddish cheeks. His hair was long, touching his blessed shoulders.



Perfectly similar brother...Are you a sayyid ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> OK...I dream him in a judgement day.....he is in a kind of stage...with people in billions are just surrounding that stage. He is like a king of human being. But he is so humble, no arrogance that we can see through him. Believe me, I don't see any believer there at crowd, maybe because so little believer compare to all human being. I practice Tasawuf, better to stick on Ibnu Qayim, even though I learn at many books. It is the real way bro.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad in my dream. He is handsome and white skin, a bit curly hair, his beard is more curly than his hair but neat. He looks like 40 years old, perfect body. Handsome and no arrogance. He has a charisma that can make all human bow to him. But it happened in the end of my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly similar brother...Are you a sayyid ?



That's not what I say in my dream. I saw a turban on his hand which was light blue and he was wearing a light blue thobe. I don't remember seeing long hair, i saw the side of his face and he had a red thick beard. Flat nose, he was tall but not very tall. Some people around him were taller than him but he had long arms. Face wasn't so white but more like tannish reddish. Maybe I didn't see him after all. Although this person looked older, he didn't seem like his younger days. He had black eyes that stood out and eye lashes that stood out. He almost had similar eyes to me.


----------



## waz

Indos said:


> OK...I dream him in a judgement day.....he is in a kind of stage...with people in billions are just surrounding that stage. He is like a king of human being. But he is so humble, no arrogance that we can see through him. Believe me, I don't see any believer there at crowd, maybe because so little believer compare to all human being. I practice Tasawuf, better to stick on Ibnu Qayim, even though I learn at many books. It is the real way bro.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad in my dream. He is handsome and white skin, a bit curly hair, his beard is more curly than his hair but neat. He looks like 40 years old, perfect body. Handsome and no arrogance. He has a charisma that can make all human bow to him. But it happened in the end of my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly similar brother...Are you a sayyid ?



Beautiful post brother jazakallah khair for sharing it.

No I'm not honoured to be Sayid. I am a normal Muslim and a humble (inshallah) member of the ummah of our master Rasool Allah(saws).



Hazzy997 said:


> That's not what I say in my dream. I saw a turban on his hand which was light blue and he was wearing a light blue thobe. I don't remember seeing long hair, i saw the side of his face and he had a red thick beard. Flat nose, he was tall but not very tall. Some people around him were taller than him but he had long arms. Face wasn't so white but more like tannish reddish. Maybe I didn't see him after all. Although this person looked older, he didn't seem like his younger days. He had black eyes that stood out and eye lashes that stood out. He almost had similar eyes to me.



The description is very similar to what Indos wrote and mine. Yes he is known to have been of medium height, had a beautiful light complexion face and red in his cheeks. He wore Turbans of different colours, Allah knows one of them may have been blue (notable colours black, white and red), as he did with his thobes. Yes his eyes were dark and beautiful.

His hair grew with age so that is also explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Hazzy997 said:


> That's not what I say in my dream. I saw a turban on his hand which was light blue and he was wearing a light blue thobe. I don't remember seeing long hair, i saw the side of his face and he had a red thick beard. Flat nose, he was tall but not very tall. Some people around him were taller than him but he had long arms. Face wasn't so white but more like tannish reddish. Maybe I didn't see him after all. Although this person looked older, he didn't seem like his younger days. He had black eyes that stood out and eye lashes that stood out. He almost had similar eyes to me.



I don't remember that he has flat nose, seems OK for me. But his nose doesnt like most Arab people. And his face is not really like Arab feature. Seems different than Arab looks like. Beautiful and a typical of kind person face. Long shoulders, a very good wrestler body. Not really tall. Medium High but with thick bones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> I don't remember that he has flat nose, seems OK for me. But his nose doesnt like most Arab people. And his face is not really like Arab feature. Seems different than Arab looks like. Beautiful and a typical of kind person face. Long shoulders, a very good wrestler body. Not really tall. Medium High but with thick bones.



He looked Arab to me. 

You might not be familiar with some Arab people. Arabs don't all look kuwaiati or emiratee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Hazzy997 said:


> He looked Arab to me.
> 
> You might not be familiar with some Arab people. Arabs don't all look kuwaiati or emiratee.


 
Exactly bro ..Not like King Faisal look like with his kind of noose 

Yeah I met some Arab also before, what I mean he is not like standard Arab look like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

waz said:


> Yes bro, the greatest feeling ever. It is just one of constant elation and joy. It is also true you meet the best of people there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes brother I did mashallah, and conversed with him. I will write up a full account of my entire Haj soon for you to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Medium stature, beautiful white coloured face with reddish cheeks. His hair was long, touching his blessed shoulders.


Well that is how Hazrat MUHAMMAD SAW looked like which I have read Man so it seems you saw him if that amazing thing happens give my salam



Indos said:


> OK...I dream him in a judgement day.....he is in a kind of stage...with people in billions are just surrounding that stage. He is like a king of human being. But he is so humble, no arrogance that we can see through him. Believe me, I don't see any believer there at crowd, maybe because so little believer compare to all human being. I practice Tasawuf, better to stick on Ibnu Qayim, even though I learn at many books. It is the real way bro.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad in my dream. He is handsome and white skin, a bit curly hair, his beard is more curly than his hair but neat. He looks like 40 years old, perfect body. Handsome and no arrogance. He has a charisma that can make all human bow to him. But it happened in the end of my dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly similar brother...Are you a sayyid ?


and even you saw him great job May ALLAH bless you both brothers

@waz and @Indos do you guys do some specific act or read some specific darood that resulted in you seeing RASOOL SAW in your dream what do you think is the reason ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> and even you saw him great job May ALLAH bless you both brothers
> 
> @waz and @Indos do you guys do some specific act or read some specific darood that resulted in you seeing RASOOL SAW in your dream what do you think is the reason ?



May ALLAH bless you brother,

Man, my early childhood has so much turbulence, I don't want to tell it in here. I just want to share that at the time before I went to sleep actually I cry to ALLAH about my stressful condition, and at the night I dream like that. I am a kind of person that never been naughty since I was kid bro. Getting closed to Him since I was at elementary school. Even I never steal anything or doing bad things to my friends since I was kid.

Man, you really makes me look so weak in this post ,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Zarvan said:


> Well that is how Hazrat MUHAMMAD SAW looked like which I have read Man so it seems you saw him if that amazing thing happens give my salam



I will do and if you see him (Saws) please do the same for us.



Zarvan said:


> and even you saw him great job May ALLAH bless you both brothers
> 
> @waz and @Indos do you guys do some specific act or read some specific darood that resulted in you seeing RASOOL SAW in your dream what do you think is the reason ?



Allah bless you as well bro.

These were the Darood I recited and sang along when I was in Medina.











Haji Muhammad Mushtaq Qadri sings the last naat and he was a Pakhtun from the tribal regions, Allah bless him.

I played the above Naats all night long for 6 days straight, whilst I sat in the courtyard of the Prophet's Mosque. On the final night I was very upset and said that I had come so far and I have not met the messenger of Allah yet and tomorrow was my last day, I planned to stay in Medina sharif for 7 days. On my last night I was granted an audience with Rasool Allah(saws) and he called my name twice and told me that my Haj will be accepted Inshallah.

There is no special naat or dua bro that I did. I guess it was sheer love and desire to see our master Rasool(saws). It will happen to you as well inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Whenever you see an article like this coming from the Jews you get very suspicious. Looks like Mossad is already planning the next false flag to keep America in the Middle East for another few decades:

@The SC @Abu Nasar @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani

Will American jihad in Syria lead to a future 9/11? - Israel News, Ynetnews

And we're the ones who are gonna suffer because of this false flag plan. We should realize these people are our enemies and compete with them in every way possible until they have no influence amongst any important fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> Whenever you see an article like this coming from the Jews you get very suspicious. Looks like Mossad is already planning the next false flag to keep America in the Middle East for another few decades:
> 
> @The SC @Abu Nasar @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani
> 
> Will American jihad in Syria lead to a future 9/11? - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> And we're the ones who are gonna suffer because of this false flag plan. We should realize these people are our enemies and compete with them in every way possible until they have no influence amongst any important fields.




You guys have to see this. It's too big for me to post. Interesting read!

9/11 & Israeli Apartheid, The Kiss of Death for World Zionism | Veterans Today

@Indos @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos

In the Arab world the term شريف‎ was bestowed upon the descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) while the term سيد was used for the descendants of Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Among the ranks within Hashemites then the rank of Sharif was higher since they were and are the senior descendants of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra). After all the eldest son of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra), Muhsin ibn Ali (ra) unfortunately died in his infancy of natural causes.

The branch of the Hashemites that I belong to and which the majority of the Makkawi/Hijazi Hashemites belong to is the branch of Qatada ibn Idris (ra) who belonged to the senior line of the Hashemites and was a paternal descendent of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). He gained the Sharifate in 1201 after a power struggle. The Sharifate as a sovereign body "first" came into existence in the late 10th century - to be precise in year 968. Earlier the Caliphs of the Umayyad and Abbasid Dynasty had full sovereignty and Hashemite branches although present in Hijaz had only religious and economic (not always) power but no military or governing powers (formal). Public roles were avoided due to the historical events (persecution). Also there was persecution in the earliest centuries after the death of Prophet Muhammad (saws). Anyway that position was held until 1925. Of course it is very difficult to know whether the Qatada branch is the oldest living Hashemite branch descending from Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) but it is certainly among the oldest. Aside from that there are similar and maybe even older branches found in mostly Southern Arabia - mainly Yemen. In particular Hadhramaut and the city of Tarim which my Yemeni side of my mother's family is from. Apparently the Qatada branch were Shia's during the reign of the Fatimids which gained control of Hijaz in the early 900's before becoming Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh which is the case to this day. Yet that information is disputed as is the claim of Shia's that the Ahl al-Bayt were Shia's as we know it today which I do not agree with and other scholars of yesterday and of today. In the late 800's Muhammad ibn Musa (ra) who was the great-great-great-grandson of Al-Hasan al-Muthana (ra) one of the younger sons of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was reported living in the coastal Hijazi city of Yanbu. It was one of his grandsons, Jafar ibn Hussein (ra), who became the first Sharif of Makkah in 968 that held a public position as a Sharif. His line only lasted for a few decades as it died out and was replace by others. In the late 11th century the Hashemites were replaced as Sharif's by appointed Sharif's, often from the outside and not always Hashemites, under the full authority of the Fatimids and later Ayyubids. Let me remind you that the Fatimids where Shia Ismailis thus they preferred the offspring of Jafar al-Musawi (ra) to other Hashemites so that was mainly Sharif's from his lineage that got appointed in that time period. To make matters even more difficult then there was often power struggles as the Arab world was often a playground for the heretical Qarmatians. A heretical off-shot of the Ismaili Shia sect based mostly in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA and they were known for their rebellion against the ruling Abbasid Caliphate and their ransacking of Makkah and the Kaaba (!) in 317 AH. Ironically they were vegetarians! That sect died out a few decades afterwards after their rebellions were put down by the Abbasid forces.

So this is the history. So in fact I am a Sharif and not a Sayyid although both are the same and the distinction, even in the Arab world of today, is barely kept. So now both the paternal descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) are clustered into one and called Sadah (plural of Sayyid). Which traditionally is a wrong description as Ashraf were called Sharif and Sadah Sayyid. This is of course only a historical detail that not many people from outside the Arab world know about. But I like details as you might have noticed.

Regarding the description of our Beloved Prophet (saws) then the best description was given by the old but generous woman Umm Ma'bad (ra) who one day was visited by The Prophet (saws), Abu Bakr (ra), Abu Fuhayra (ra) and Abdullah ibn Urayqit (ra). Although that particular day she had nothing to offer other than one of her goats which was very weak. Then The Prophet (saws) asked for permission to milk it and milked this weak goat and filled a very big container (not a cup) to her great surprise and that of Umm Ma'bad's (ra) husband (he was not present during the encounter) when the meeting was over. Although Umm Mabad (ra) only met The Prophet (saws) once she described The Prophet (saws) as a man of evident splendor, fine in figure, handsome face, slim in form, head not too small, elegant, good-looking, eyes large and black, long eyelids, deep voice, very intelligent, brows high and arched, hair in plaits, long neck, thick beard, dignity when silent (humility), high intelligence when talked, decisive and not trivial, fine and splendid looking from a distance and the best of all from close by, medium in height, best proportioned, center and vocal point of the attention of the Sahaba (ra) who obeyed him loyally. When that description was given by Umm Mabad (ra) to her husband he exclaimed that this must be Prophet Muhammad (saws) persecuted by the Quraysh and told that he would give allegiance to The Prophet (saws) and Islam. Of course Umm Ma'bad (ra) embraced Islam after that encounter.

Umm Ma’bad, ‘Aatikah bint Khalid

Let me remind you that it is a great honor to have seen Prophet Muhammad (saws) in a dream as this is a honor bestowed upon few people. I am talking about reliable dreams and descriptions of Prophet Muhammad (saws) here.

I was touched and impressed by both of your stories and pleased about your trip @waz and you overcoming obstacles in your life @Indos which we all do. Some bigger than others depending on ones fortune or misfortune her in this earthly life.

Lately I have become very attached to Surah al-Kahf. I can't be the only one here with a special likeness for this particular surah? I love to recite it personally.





Sorry for this long essay again.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> In the Arab world the term شريف‎ was bestowed upon the descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) while the term سيد was used for the descendants of Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Among the ranks within Hashemites then the rank of Sharif was higher since they were and are the senior descendants of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra). After all the eldest son of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra), Muhsin ibn Ali (ra) unfortunately died in his infancy of natural causes.
> 
> The branch of the Hashemites that I belong to and which the majority of the Makkawi/Hijazi Hashemites belong to is the branch of Qatada ibn Idris (ra) who belonged to the senior line of the Hashemites and was a paternal descendent of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). He gained the Sharifate in 1201 after a power struggle. The Sharifate as a sovereign body "first" came into existence in the late 10th century - to be precise in year 968. Earlier the Caliphs of the Umayyad and Abbasid Dynasty had full sovereignty and Hashemite branches although present in Hijaz had only religious and economic (not always) power but no military or governing powers (formal). Public roles were avoided due to the historical events (persecution). Also there was persecution in the earliest centuries after the death of Prophet Muhammad (saws). Anyway that position was held until 1925. Of course it is very difficult to know whether the Qatada branch is the oldest living Hashemite branch descending from Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) but it is certainly among the oldest. Aside from that there are similar and maybe even older branches found in mostly Southern Arabia - mainly Yemen. In particular Hadhramaut and the city of Tarim which my Yemeni side of my mother's family is from. Apparently the Qatada branch were Shia's during the reign of the Fatimids which gained control of Hijaz in the early 900's before becoming Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh which is the case to this day. Yet that information is disputed as is the claim of Shia's that the Ahl al-Bayt were Shia's as we know it today which I do not agree with and other scholars of yesterday and of today. In the late 800's Muhammad ibn Musa (ra) who was the great-great-great-grandson of Al-Hasan al-Muthana (ra) one of the younger sons of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was reported living in the coastal Hijazi city of Yanbu. It was one of his grandsons, Jafar ibn Hussein (ra), who became the first Sharif of Makkah in 968 that held a public position as a Sharif. His line only lasted for a few decades as it died out and was replace by others. In the late 11th century the Hashemites were replaced as Sharif's by appointed Sharif's, often from the outside and not always Hashemites, under the full authority of the Fatimids and later Ayyubids. Let me remind you that the Fatimids where Shia Ismailis thus they preferred the offspring of Jafar al-Musawi (ra) to other Hashemites so that was mainly Sharif's from his lineage that got appointed in that time period. To make matters even more difficult then there was often power struggles as the Arab world was often a playground for the heretical Qarmatians. A heretical off-shot of the Ismaili Shia sect based mostly in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA and they were known for their rebellion against the ruling Abbasid Caliphate and their ransacking of Makkah and the Kaaba (!) in 317 AH. Ironically they were vegetarians! That sect died out a few decades afterwards after their rebellions were put down by the Abbasid forces.
> 
> So this is the history. So in fact I am a Sharif and not a Sayyid although both are the same and the distinction, even in the Arab world of today, is barely kept. So now both the paternal descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) are clustered into one and called Sadah (plural of Sayyid). Which traditionally is a wrong description as Ashraf were called Sharif and Sadah Sayyid. This is of course only a historical detail that not many people from outside the Arab world know about. But I like details as you might have noticed.
> 
> Regarding the description of our Beloved Prophet (saws) then the best description was given by the old but generous woman Umm Ma'bad (ra) who one day was visited by The Prophet (saws), Abu Bakr (ra), Abu Fuhayra (ra) and Abdullah ibn Urayqit (ra). Although that particular day she had nothing to offer other than one of her goats which was very weak. Then The Prophet (saws) asked for permission to milk it and milked this weak goat and filled a very big container (not a cup) to her great surprise and that of Umm Ma'bad's (ra) husband (he was not present during the encounter) when the meeting was over. Although Umm Mabad (ra) only met The Prophet (saws) once she described The Prophet (saws) as a man of evident splendor, fine in figure, handsome face, slim in form, head not too small, elegant, good-looking, eyes large and black, long eyelids, deep voice, very intelligent, brows high and arched, hair in plaits, long neck, thick beard, dignity when silent (humility), high intelligence when talked, decisive and not trivial, fine and splendid looking from a distance and the best of all from close by, medium in height, best proportioned, center and vocal point of the attention of the Sahaba (ra) who obeyed him loyally. When that description was given by Umm Mabad (ra) to her husband he exclaimed that this must be Prophet Muhammad (saws) persecuted by the Quraysh and told that he would give allegiance to The Prophet (saws) and Islam. Of course Umm Ma'bad (ra) embraced Islam after that encounter.
> 
> Umm Ma’bad, ‘Aatikah bint Khalid
> 
> Let me remind you that it is a great honor to have seen Prophet Muhammad (saws) in a dream as this is a honor bestowed upon few people. I am talking about reliable dreams and descriptions of Prophet Muhammad (saws) here.
> 
> I was touched and impressed by both of your stories and pleased about your trip @waz and you overcoming obstacles in your life @Indos which we all do. Some bigger than others depending on ones fortune or misfortune her in this earthly life.
> 
> Lately I have become very attached to Surah al-Kahf. I can't be the only one here with a special likeness for this particular surah? I love to recite it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this long essay again.


It's a beautiful Surah, no doubt!

Appreciate the long essay!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> In the Arab world the term شريف‎ was bestowed upon the descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) while the term سيد was used for the descendants of Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Among the ranks within Hashemites then the rank of Sharif was higher since they were and are the senior descendants of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra). After all the eldest son of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra), Muhsin ibn Ali (ra) unfortunately died in his infancy of natural causes.
> 
> The branch of the Hashemites that I belong to and which the majority of the Makkawi/Hijazi Hashemites belong to is the branch of Qatada ibn Idris (ra) who belonged to the senior line of the Hashemites and was a paternal descendent of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). He gained the Sharifate in 1201 after a power struggle. The Sharifate as a sovereign body "first" came into existence in the late 10th century - to be precise in year 968. Earlier the Caliphs of the Umayyad and Abbasid Dynasty had full sovereignty and Hashemite branches although present in Hijaz had only religious and economic (not always) power but no military or governing powers (formal). Public roles were avoided due to the historical events (persecution). Also there was persecution in the earliest centuries after the death of Prophet Muhammad (saws). Anyway that position was held until 1925. Of course it is very difficult to know whether the Qatada branch is the oldest living Hashemite branch descending from Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) but it is certainly among the oldest. Aside from that there are similar and maybe even older branches found in mostly Southern Arabia - mainly Yemen. In particular Hadhramaut and the city of Tarim which my Yemeni side of my mother's family is from. Apparently the Qatada branch were Shia's during the reign of the Fatimids which gained control of Hijaz in the early 900's before becoming Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh which is the case to this day. Yet that information is disputed as is the claim of Shia's that the Ahl al-Bayt were Shia's as we know it today which I do not agree with and other scholars of yesterday and of today. In the late 800's Muhammad ibn Musa (ra) who was the great-great-great-grandson of Al-Hasan al-Muthana (ra) one of the younger sons of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was reported living in the coastal Hijazi city of Yanbu. It was one of his grandsons, Jafar ibn Hussein (ra), who became the first Sharif of Makkah in 968 that held a public position as a Sharif. His line only lasted for a few decades as it died out and was replace by others. In the late 11th century the Hashemites were replaced as Sharif's by appointed Sharif's, often from the outside and not always Hashemites, under the full authority of the Fatimids and later Ayyubids. Let me remind you that the Fatimids where Shia Ismailis thus they preferred the offspring of Jafar al-Musawi (ra) to other Hashemites so that was mainly Sharif's from his lineage that got appointed in that time period. To make matters even more difficult then there was often power struggles as the Arab world was often a playground for the heretical Qarmatians. A heretical off-shot of the Ismaili Shia sect based mostly in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA and they were known for their rebellion against the ruling Abbasid Caliphate and their ransacking of Makkah and the Kaaba (!) in 317 AH. Ironically they were vegetarians! That sect died out a few decades afterwards after their rebellions were put down by the Abbasid forces.
> 
> So this is the history. So in fact I am a Sharif and not a Sayyid although both are the same and the distinction, even in the Arab world of today, is barely kept. So now both the paternal descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) are clustered into one and called Sadah (plural of Sayyid). Which traditionally is a wrong description as Ashraf were called Sharif and Sadah Sayyid. This is of course only a historical detail that not many people from outside the Arab world know about. But I like details as you might have noticed.
> 
> Regarding the description of our Beloved Prophet (saws) then the best description was given by the old but generous woman Umm Ma'bad (ra) who one day was visited by The Prophet (saws), Abu Bakr (ra), Abu Fuhayra (ra) and Abdullah ibn Urayqit (ra). Although that particular day she had nothing to offer other than one of her goats which was very weak. Then The Prophet (saws) asked for permission to milk it and milked this weak goat and filled a very big container (not a cup) to her great surprise and that of Umm Ma'bad's (ra) husband (he was not present during the encounter) when the meeting was over. Although Umm Mabad (ra) only met The Prophet (saws) once she described The Prophet (saws) as a man of evident splendor, fine in figure, handsome face, slim in form, head not too small, elegant, good-looking, eyes large and black, long eyelids, deep voice, very intelligent, brows high and arched, hair in plaits, long neck, thick beard, dignity when silent (humility), high intelligence when talked, decisive and not trivial, fine and splendid looking from a distance and the best of all from close by, medium in height, best proportioned, center and vocal point of the attention of the Sahaba (ra) who obeyed him loyally. When that description was given by Umm Mabad (ra) to her husband he exclaimed that this must be Prophet Muhammad (saws) persecuted by the Quraysh and told that he would give allegiance to The Prophet (saws) and Islam. Of course Umm Ma'bad (ra) embraced Islam after that encounter.
> 
> Umm Ma’bad, ‘Aatikah bint Khalid
> 
> Let me remind you that it is a great honor to have seen Prophet Muhammad (saws) in a dream as this is a honor bestowed upon few people. I am talking about reliable dreams and descriptions of Prophet Muhammad (saws) here.
> 
> I was touched and impressed by both of your stories and pleased about your trip @waz and you overcoming obstacles in your life @Indos which we all do. Some bigger than others depending on ones fortune or misfortune her in this earthly life.
> 
> Lately I have become very attached to Surah al-Kahf. I can't be the only one here with a special likeness for this particular surah? I love to recite it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this long essay again.



Thanks bro for the long essay, I learn a lot from you actually in PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

@Hazzy997 @waz @Indos 
god bless you guys  i don't know what's wrong with me but i always see satan and his demons in my dreams (nightmares)  (that's a sad lol) 

@al-Hasani 
do you remember me? i think it was one month ago when i did some trolling in 2 posts in one of your threads  i was a new member and you know.. i just wanted to say i am sorry.. peace bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

rahi2357 said:


> @Hazzy997 @waz @Indos
> god bless you guys  i don't know what's wrong with me but i always see satan and his demons in my dreams (nightmares)  (that's a sad lol)



Thanks bro.....well if you see satan in your dream and you are overwhelm by him so it may be derived from your subconsciousness (the heart). This is the thing that any Sufi do to try to find "The Road" and reflect their heart quality, by seeing their dream and analyzing it over time. 

If we love a women so much, for instant, so the dream is like we are trapped by satan and we can not hide away from that creature. It doesn't mean we cannot love any women, but don't love them too much that can make us love them more than ALLAH, rasuluLLAH and jihad. If we are clean inside, our dream can be us taking wudhu and praying in a mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Abu Nasar said:


> It's a beautiful Surah, no doubt!
> 
> Appreciate the long essay!



Indeed it is. You are welcome brother. I have much, much more information so feel free to ask.



Indos said:


> Thanks bro for the long essay, I learn a lot from you actually in PDF



You are very welcome brother. If there is anything you want to ask regarding the Arab world then feel free to ask. There are nearly no stupid questions.



rahi2357 said:


> @Hazzy997 @waz @Indos
> god bless you guys  i don't know what's wrong with me but i always see satan and his demons in my dreams (nightmares)  (that's a sad lol)
> 
> @al-Hasani
> do you remember me? i think it was one month ago when i did some trolling in 2 posts in one of your threads  i was a new member and you know.. i just wanted to say i am sorry.. peace bro



No, need to apologize brother. I had my moments as well. What is important here is that it's just a forum and when most people troll they do actually not mean it. Nor is it how anyone behaves in real life. Aside from a small deranged minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

"The Dilmun civilization was an important trading centre[11] which at the height of its power controlled the Persian Gulf trading routes.[11] *The Sumerians regarded Dilmun as holy land.[12] Dilmun is regarded as one of the oldest ancient civilizations in the Middle East.[13][14] The Sumerians described Dilmun as a paradise garden in the Epic of Gilgamesh.[15] The Sumerian tale of the garden paradise of Dilmun may have been an inspiration for the Garden of Eden story.*[15] Dilmun appears first in Sumerian cuneiform clay tablets dated to the end of fourth millennium BC, found in the temple of goddess Inanna, in the city of Uruk. The adjective "Dilmun" is used to describe a type of axe and one specific official; in addition there are lists of rations of wool issued to people connected with Dilmun.[16]

Dilmun was very prosperous during the first 300 years of the second millennium.[17] Dilmun's commercial power began to decline between 2000 BC and 1800 BC because piracy flourished in the Persian Gulf. In 600 BC, the Babylonians and later the Persians added Dilmun to their empires.

The Dilmun civilization was the centre of commercial activities linking traditional agriculture of the land with maritime trade between diverse regions as the Indus Valley and Mesopotamia in the early period and China and the Mediterranean in the later period (from the 3rd to the 16th century AD).[14]

Dilmun was mentioned in two letters dated to the reign of Burna-Buriash II (c. 1370 BC) recovered from Nippur, during the Kassite dynasty of Babylon. These letters were from a provincial official, Ilī-ippašra, in Dilmun to his friend Enlil-kidinni in Mesopotamia. The names referred to are Akkadian. These letters and other documents, hint at an administrative relationship between Dilmun and Babylon at that time. Following the collapse of the Kassite dynasty, Mesopotamian documents make no mention of Dilmun with the exception of Assyrian inscriptions dated to 1250 BC which proclaimed the Assyrian king to be king of Dilmun and Meluhha. Assyrian inscriptions recorded tribute from Dilmun. There are other Assyrian inscriptions during the first millennium BC indicating Assyrian sovereignty over Dilmun.[18] Dilmun was also later on controlled by the Kassite dynasty in Mesopotamia.[19]

Dilmun, sometimes described as "the place where the sun rises" and "the Land of the Living", is the scene of some versions of the Sumerian creation myth, and the place where the deified Sumerian hero of the flood, Utnapishtim (Ziusudra), was taken by the gods to live forever. Thorkild Jacobsen's translation of the Eridu Genesis calls it _"Mount Dilmun"_ which he locates as a _"faraway, half-mythical place"_.[20]

Dilmun is also described in the epic story of Enki and Ninhursag as the site at which the Creation occurred. The promise of Enki to Ninhursag, the Earth Mother:

For Dilmun, the land of my lady's heart, I will create long waterways, rivers and canals, whereby water will flow to quench the thirst of all beings and bring abundance to all that lives.[21]

Ninlil, the Sumerian goddess of air and south wind had her home in Dilmun. It is also featured in the Epic of Gilgamesh.

However, in the early epic _"Enmerkar and the Lord of Aratta"_, the main events, which center on Enmerkar's construction of the ziggurats in Uruk and Eridu, are described as taking place in a world "before Dilmun had yet been settled"."

Pre-Islamic Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dilmun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Ubaidians were the first civilizing force in Sumer, draining the marshes for agriculture, developing trade, and establishing industries, including weaving, leatherwork, metalwork, masonry, and pottery.[5] However, some scholars such as Piotr Michalowski and Gerd Steiner, contest the idea of a Proto-Euphratean language or one substrate language. It has been suggested by them and others, that the Sumerian language was originally that of the hunter and fisher peoples, who lived in the marshland and the Eastern Arabia littoral region, and were part of the Arabian bifacial culture.[10] Reliable historical records begin much later; there are none in Sumer of any kind that have been dated before Enmebaragesi (c. 26th century BC). Professor Juris Zarins believes the Sumerians were settled along the coast of Eastern Arabia, today's Persian Gulf region, before it flooded at the end of the Ice Age.[11] *Sumerian literature speaks of their homeland being Dilmun*."

Sumer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This genetic tests conducted on the Marsh Arabs of modern-day Southern Iraq (exact geographic extent of the Sumerians) who have a remarkable resemblance to the Sumerians point to an origin on the Arabian Peninsula paternally by a vast, vast majority.

*"Conclusions*
Evidence of genetic stratification ascribable to the Sumerian development was provided by the Y-chromosome data where the J1-Page08 branch reveals a local expansion, almost contemporary with the Sumerian City State period that characterized Southern Mesopotamia. On the other hand, a more ancient background shared with Northern Mesopotamia is revealed by the less represented Y-chromosome lineage J1-M267*. Overall our results indicate that the introduction of water buffalo breeding and rice farming, most likely from the Indian sub-continent, only marginally affected the gene pool of autochthonous people of the region. Furthermore, a prevalent Middle Eastern ancestry of the modern population of the marshes of southern Iraq implies that if the Marsh Arabs are descendants of the ancient Sumerians, also the Sumerians were most likely autochthonous and not of Indian or South Asian ancestry."

BMC Evolutionary Biology | Full text | In search of the genetic footprints of Sumerians: a survey of Y-chromosome and mtDNA variation in the Marsh Arabs of Iraq.

Anyway it's a historical fact that the first Middle Easterner's lived on the Arabian Peninsula for thousands of years and later moved northwards. In fact the first humans outside of Africa. The question is the ancient migration routes and their precise age. Did more migrations occur AFTER the migrations to the Fertile Crescent (Neolithic period) and especially afterwards? And from where did the ancient Semites suddenly appear from? All information point either to the Arabian Peninsula or the Levant. It's an extremely interesting topic to understand the ancient history of the ME and all of its treasures. The problem is just that the Arabian Peninsula is vastly understudied by archeologists and historians but that is slowly changing which is a good thing and this will probably help answer many questions that have been asked by historians, archaeologists, geneticists etc. alike. Although this still faces big, big obstacles due to neglect and religious reasons……

BBC News - Bahrain digs unveil one of oldest civilizations

I even recently stumbled across a nearly 5000 years old bronze culture in UAE of all places. Adjacent to a modern metropolis like Abu Dhabi. Somewhat comical to think about. Who would have thought that? Anyway of course the climate and geography was different back then across the ME.

Umm an-Nar Culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The ME is a very important region to understand human history and the earliest civilizations. What is certain is that the people of the ME are connected genetically and on almost every other front. Yet also distinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

We came out victorious in that one thread. They're all pissed now. 

And your response to that one Turk sealed the deal, he's probably raging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> We came out victorious in that one thread. They're all pissed now.
> 
> And your response to that one Turk sealed the deal, he's probably raging.



Indeed he is. The clown asked for it. Not the first time his dirty mouth is in action and he sticks his dirty nose into the ancient and vast Arab world. He should know his place and don't look for trouble otherwise we will give him that. Those people are untrustworthy. If the PM option was open I would show you another forum where those creatures are rooming around and badmouthing. Yet they are the ones that were culturally, religiously, militarily and linguistically conquered by Arabs. I don't have any problem with any people but those people are annoying as hell as they are always the ones that start it and make people lose their temper. I have been ignoring the creature for quite some time but when I saw his ignorant dirty mouth in action again I could not look past it this time. The Turkmen's in the Arab world are not like this and know their place. As we already had the "Indian" continent or whatever ethnicity those people are so that was not really helping either. I don't care about a ban. They are allowed to start the insults on several threads and yet escape Scot free but if you reply in a similar fashion you get banned. That's PDF for you and that's why 90% of all Arab users have left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed he is. The clown asked for it. Not the first time his dirty mouth is in action and he sticks his dirty nose into the ancient and vast Arab world. He should know his place and don't look for trouble otherwise we will give him that. Those people are untrustworthy. If the PM option was open I would show you another forum where those creatures are rooming around and badmouthing. Yet they are the ones that were culturally, religiously, militarily and linguistically conquered by Arabs. I don't have any problem with any people but those people are annoying as hell as they are always the ones that start it and make people lose their temper. I have been ignoring the creature for quite some time but when I saw his ignorant dirty mouth in action again I could not look past it this time. The Turkmen's in the Arab world are not like this and know their place. As we already had the "Indian" continent or whatever ethnicity those people are so that was not really helping either.



We need to exchange yahoo messengers, I already have some PDF members. We should do a group chat for updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

It's just a forum. Stop taking it so seriously


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> We need to exchange yahoo messengers, I already have some PDF members. We should do a group chat for updates.



Is there any English speaking Arab military forum like this? Only about specific Arab countries from what I have seen. We should make a user at those huge Arab military forums (much bigger than PDF - believe it or not) like Arabic-Military etc. Much more sanity there and we could discuss our affairs outside the reach of ignorant outsiders.

It's hard to be tolerant after what I have witnessed here and the amount of low IQ retards. I am normally calm but this forum brings the worst in me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Is there any English speaking Arab military forum like this? Only about specific Arab countries from what I have seen. We should make a user at those huge Arab military forums (much bigger than PDF - believe it or not) like Arabic-Military etc. Much more sanity there and we could discuss our affairs outside the reach of ignorant outsiders.



No there aren't, only that Arabic one which is too huge and has many sub forums. 

We need an English one.



jandk said:


> It's just a forum. Stop taking it so seriously



We're fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> No there aren't, only that Arabic one which is too huge and has many sub forums.
> 
> We need an English one.



There are actually several large Arabic military forums. But I do not know about any English speaking forums dealing only with the Arab world Only specific Arab countries. But then again I have not looked that much after them either. Indeed. That would be great. Especially in this time and age and future where we will have indigenous projects coming up in several Arab countries and hopefully fully indigenous military sectors in a lot of Arab countries in the next few decades. It could potentially attract so many users. Mainly the 50 million big Arab diaspora or so. I was just talking with an Salvadorian of Arab ancestry (Palestinian) that was extremely interested in the ME and what was going on there. It's type like these that will be attracted by English forums since he does not write Arabic. Already the ME and Arab world is one of the most discussed regions in the news and in terms of the military aspect. A hell lot to discuss. Maybe even too much which is why such a project scares people away?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> There are actually several large Arabic military forums. But I do not know about any English speaking forums dealing only with the Arab world Only specific Arab countries. But then again I have not looked that much after them either. Indeed. That would be great. Especially in this time and age and future where we will have indigenous projects coming up in several Arab countries and hopefully fully indigenous military sectors in a lot of Arab countries in the next few decades. It could potentially attract so many users. Mainly the 50 million big Arab diaspora or so. I was just talking with an Salvadorian of Arab ancestry (Palestinian) that was extremely interested in the ME and what was going on there. It's type like these that will be attracted by English forums since he does not write Arabic. Already the ME and Arab world is one of the most discussed regions in the news and in terms of the military aspect. A hell lot to discuss. Maybe even too much which is why such a project scares people away?



After we get our degrees and settle we'll create one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> No there aren't, only that Arabic one which is too huge and has many sub forums.
> 
> We need an English one.
> 
> 
> 
> We're fine.



See how I ignore al hasani's troll rants. I am desensitized now


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> See how I ignore al hasani's troll rants. I am desensitized now



He's not trolling. 

We're all desensitized for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

What happened? I had to leave to do some stuff and came back, everybody is banned. 

@Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Kaan @jandk @Sinan 

Hasani is gone.


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> What happened? I had to leave to do some stuff and came back, everybody is banned.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Kaan @jandk @Sinan
> 
> Hasani is gone.



Dude that hasani character is a hardcore racist. @Yzd Khalifa is the most level headed Saudi here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> What happened? I had to leave to do some stuff and came back, everybody is banned.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Kaan @jandk @Sinan
> 
> Hasani is gone.



Hasani can eat my shıt... nobody cares about that idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> Dude that hasani character is a hardcore racist. @Yzd Khalifa is the most level headed Saudi here



He's not racist at all, just passionate. I don't it's fair to call him that especially when I see dozens of other people doing the same thing. Iranians/Turks/Chinese, whenever they get upset at each other.



Sinan said:


> Hasani can eat my shıt... nobody cares about that idiot.



Don't use such language, it was that racist Turk member that started it. He's racist against Arabs. Other Turks aren't like him. 

I really like these two guys:

@usernameless @Kaan 

You and @xenon54 come after

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't use such language, it was that racist Turk member that started it. He's racist against Arabs. Other Turks aren't like him.
> 
> I really like these two guys:
> 
> @usernameless @Kaan
> 
> You and @xenon54 come after



I'm not arguing over that, prick. Hasani always comes with racist slurs that irritates us. So... i'm repeating,* he can eat my shıt, *not a single fvck has been given to Hasani's ban.. that little troll deserves a perma-ban.

Anyways, i'm gone. Don't mention me anymore for that fvcker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> He's not racist at all, just passionate. I don't it's fair to call him that especially when I see dozens of other people doing the same thing. Iranians/Turks/Chinese, whenever they get upset at each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use such language, it was that racist Turk member that started it. He's racist against Arabs. Other Turks aren't like him.
> 
> I really like these two guys:
> 
> @usernameless @Kaan
> 
> You and @xenon54 come after



Well he started his usual verbal diarrhea against Indians. He is a third rate clown who cannot even entertain people with his trolling. Only good for writing walls of text that no one reads.


----------



## Indus Falcon

jandk said:


> Well he started his usual verbal diarrhea against Indians. He is a third rate clown who cannot even entertain people with his trolling. Only good for writing walls of text that no one reads.


To read you need to be literate.


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> I'm not arguing over that, prick. Hasani always comes with racist slurs that irritates us. So... i'm repeating,* he can eat my shıt, *not a single fvck has been given to Hasani's ban.. that little troll deserves a perma-ban.
> 
> Anyways, i'm gone. Don't mention me anymore for that fvcker.



LOL, get a life Sinan. He doesn't mean any of it, just responds with enthuasisasm when there are racists against Arabs. If you're against Hasani then okay sure but also be against that bald headed avatar guy. 



jandk said:


> Well he started his usual verbal diarrhea against Indians. He is a third rate clown who cannot even entertain people with his trolling. Only good for writing walls of text that no one reads.



Indians did same thing too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

where is @BLACKEAGLE btw...Havent seen him for a while..Did he quit?


----------



## Falcon29

There aren't active Arab members anymore except @1000 who just trolls us all day. 

@Yzd Khalifa doesn't spend time here anymore. 

@JUBA, weenak ya zalamah ta3aal 3naa 



BronzePlaque said:


> where is @BLACKEAGLE btw...Havent seen him for a while..Did he quit?



At first, we got in a huge flame war and were both banned. 

THen something little happened again, we both got banned again although he's still banned it appears. 

I wanted to get over it and start over but it wasn't working out.


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, get a life Sinan. He doesn't mean any of it, just responds with enthuasisasm when there are racists against Arabs. If you're against Hasani then okay sure but also be against that bald headed avatar guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians did same thing too.



w/e don't like him



Abu Nasar said:


> To read you need to be literate.



His posts summarized in a nutshell - ancient arabia semetic dilmun(lol) largest empires cretin meddle cradle civilization mesopotamia spain UNESCO heritage


----------



## Indus Falcon

Sinan said:


> I'm not arguing over that, prick. Hasani always comes with racist slurs that irritates us. So... i'm repeating,* he can eat my shıt, *not a single fvck has been given to Hasani's ban.. that little troll deserves a perma-ban.
> 
> Anyways, i'm gone. Don't mention me anymore for that fvcker.


Lighten up bro! Calm down, Come to Dubai we'll have some Kunafa, Baklawa and turkish coffee
edited due to kids on the forum!


jandk said:


> His posts summarized in a nutshell - ancient arabia semetic dilmun(lol) largest empires cretin meddle cradle civilization mesopotamia spain UNESCO heritage



You sound just like my indian laundry guy "yingra pinga ponga chika pika boo boo"!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Well everyone that deserved to be banned got banned in that thread. I give al hasani 1 infraction and because he already had 2 or 3 so he was automatically banned same thing for the other guy. I banned 2 noobs as spammers because of all of the insults.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Well everyone that deserved to be banned got banned in that thread. I give al hasani 1 infraction and because he already had 2 or 3 so he was automatically banned same thing for the other guy. I banned 2 noobs as spammers because of all of the insults.



I thought you couldn't moderate out of Turkish section? 

Whoo! Glad you missed me! 

Did you think of banning me too? 

I would've gone insane since the unity government was announced and lots of news coming tomorrorw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought you couldn't moderate out of Turkish section?
> 
> Whoo! Glad you missed me!
> 
> Did you think of banning me too?
> 
> I would've gone insane since the unity government was announced and lots of news coming tomorrorw.


I gave infractions points to posts that were previously made in the Turkish Section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@atatwolf 

ROFLMAO at your 'Japan support thread' . 

You have so much against China idk why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> ROFLMAO at your 'Japan support thread' .
> 
> You have so much against China idk why


It was a really good idea just like @usernameless uyghur thread.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> It was a really good idea just like @usernameless uyghur thread.



I'm not sure what it's all about although it's very entertaining. I also like most Chinese members, if not all. They are just cool about things and some of them support Palestine. Even if they don't, at least they don't start taking sides and bashing us. 

Any videos of Turkish Air Force exercises? 

I wanna see if they can compare to Israeli Air Force since they're crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> ROFLMAO at your 'Japan support thread' .
> 
> You have so much against China idk why


They are threat to humanity.


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> They are threat to humanity.





@Raphael @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

That is a nasty tactic, Hazzy, didn't expect that from you. Actually I did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> That is a nasty tactic, Hazzy, didn't expect that from you. Actually I did.



Just for fun mate. 

Weren't you also being anti-Palestinian a while back because Hasani got you upset? 

So now it's even.


----------



## T-123456

atatwolf said:


> That is a nasty tactic, Hazzy, didn't expect that from you. Actually I did.


Why do you care,let him call all of China.


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> Why do you care,let him call all of China.



Oooh look at you tickle tickle. 

This isn't WOW, it's a chill thread.


----------



## xenon54 out

WTH happened again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> WTH happened again?



All our friends banned 

@al-Hasani @rmi5 @haman10 @BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> WTH happened again?


Nothing,just chilling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

T-123456 said:


> Nothing,just chilling.


@Sinan was upset gain and @Kaan gave al-Hasani infraction for something, another flamewar?



Hazzy997 said:


> How has life been my homosexual Turkish friend??


Dont you have shame to call some like that who could be your dad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan was upset gain and @Kaan gave al-Hasani infraction for something, another flamewar?



No, it had nothing to do with Sinan. An Israel started a thread about Saudi Arabia. Basically, the first four pages I was constructively standing up for Saudi Arabia. Then this Turk named 'Turur' or something started using slurs against Arabs and Hasani got started with him, I condemned the Turk as a racist. Then the bored Indians jumped in and it became Arabs vs Turks/Israelis/Indians. 

Then this Tamil gangster came in and gave us his address as he was looking for a fight. 

Eveyrthing after that was spamming of anti muslim memes by indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Hazzy997 said:


> How has life been my homosexual Turkish friend??


Did you get orders from your masters?
Oh no,your Master Israel wouldnt do that,still working at the central station?


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan was upset gain and @Kaan gave al-Hasani infraction for something, another flamewar?
> 
> 
> Dont you have shame to call some like that who could be your dad?



I'm teasing him.  

Relax you hothead, and in your silly dreams.


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan was upset gain and @Kaan gave al-Hasani infraction for something, another flamewar?
> 
> 
> Dont you have shame to call some like that who could be your dad?


Dont worry he ìs `just a slave that takes orders.


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> Did you get orders from your masters?
> Oh no,your Master Israel wouldnt do that,still working at the central station?



It's that easy to push your buttons. 

That racist deserved the punishment by Hasani.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it had nothing to do with Sinan. An Israel started a thread about Saudi Arabia. Basically, the first four pages I was constructively standing up for Saudi Arabia. Then this Turk named 'Turur' or something started using slurs against Arabs and Hasani got started with him, I condemned the Turk as a racist. Then the bored Indians jumped in and it became Arabs vs Turks/Israelis/Indians.
> 
> Then this Tamil gangster came in and gave us his address as he was looking for a fight.
> 
> Eveyrthing after that was spamming of anti muslim memes by indians.


Ok, you guys gone too far, lets meet in Downtown before McDonalds, we will beat the shit our of you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Ok, you guys gone too far, lets meet in Downtown before McDonalds, we will beat the shit our of you guys.



It was @TurAr 

This racist hater. Next time keep him under control and Hasani won't be forced to defend Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> It was @TurAr
> 
> This racist hater. Next time keep him under control and Hasani won't be forced to defend Arabs.


Too late, we will deal the situation like real man now.  *punches a hole into wall*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Hazzy997 said:


> It was @TurAr
> 
> This racist hater. Next time keep him under control and Hasani won't be forced to defend Arabs.


You keep your racist al-shitany under controll and nothing wil happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Too late, we will deal the situation like real man now.  *punches a hole into wall*



Let's have a ballistic missile war to sort this out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

T-123456 said:


> You keep your racist al-shitany under controll and nothing wil happen.



hasani is despised by everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> You keep your racist al-shitany under controll and nothing wil happen.



Stfu, you're irrelevant in all of this.


----------



## T-123456

jandk said:


> hasani is despised by everyone


You sure?
Some dumb idiots still take that idìot serious.


----------



## jandk

T-123456 said:


> You sure?
> Some dumb idiots still take that idìot serious.



You're actually right. Some Arabs and Pakistanis do like him still.


----------



## T-123456

Hazzy997 said:


> Stfu, you're irrelevant in all of this.


Go `play with your hamas dolls kid.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Let's have a ballistic missile war to sort this out.


Good luck....





Oh btw my favourite Arabs here are @Yzd Khalifa @BLACK EAGLE  @Bubblegum Crisis and then you on the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it had nothing to do with Sinan. An Israel started a thread about Saudi Arabia. Basically, the first four pages I was constructively standing up for Saudi Arabia. Then this Turk named 'Turur' or something started using slurs against Arabs and Hasani got started with him, I condemned the Turk as a racist. Then the bored Indians jumped in and it became Arabs vs Turks/Israelis/Indians.
> 
> Then this Tamil gangster came in and gave us his address as he was looking for a fight.
> 
> Eveyrthing after that was spamming of anti muslim memes by indians.


What is the name of that thread?



Hazzy997 said:


> Just for fun mate.
> 
> Weren't you also being anti-Palestinian a while back because Hasani got you upset?
> 
> So now it's even.


I don't trust Arabs...


J/k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> Go `play with your hamas dolls kid.



I don' tolerate Arab hating secular nationalist Turks who make up 15-20% of the Turkish population who come to look for trouble. Turkey is becoming Islamized as a whole never before has the relations between the people been this good. 

You can leave my thread asswipe.



xenon54 said:


> Good luck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw my favourite Arabs here are @Yzd Khalifa @BLACK EAGLE 90 @Bubblegum Crisis and then you on the bottom.



I miss the days where I used to make you fume. 



atatwolf said:


> What is the name of that thread?
> 
> 
> I don't trust Arabs...
> 
> 
> J/k



Something about Saudi Arabia laws, I forgot. Since already there exist dozens of such threads.


----------



## Hakan

atatwolf said:


> What is the name of that thread?
> 
> 
> I don't trust Arabs...
> 
> 
> J/k


it got deleted but it was funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> it got deleted but it was funny.



The Tamil guy made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> The Tamil guy made my day.


which guy I forgot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> The Tamil guy made my day.



That tamil guy is a funny serial troll. If only all trolls could be as funny as him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> which guy I forgot.



I forgot too. 



jandk said:


> That tamil guy is a funny serial troll. If only all trolls could be as funny as him



Yeah I know, he had the wiki page up and the exact hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Good luck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw my favourite Arabs here are @Yzd Khalifa @BLACK EAGLE  @Bubblegum Crisis and then you on the bottom.


who needs ballistic missiles when we are developing gezgin cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@jandk 

Him and that one other Pakistani guy who comes every now and then to make a all caps lock thread about INdia. 

He seriously used to make my day...something like this:

INDIA IS A STATE WITH MOST RAPES. INDIA THIS AND THAT. 

...

Please tell me you remember him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> I don' tolerate Arab hating secular nationalist Turks who make up 15-20% of the Turkish population who come to look for trouble. Turkey is becoming Islamized as a whole never before has the relations between the people been this good.
> You can leave my thread asswipe.


Only in your dreams my friend, you dont know the Turkish socieity, AKP got 45% that means there is another 55% that are against them...

Eat this. 







You can only dream about a Islamist Turkey. 



Hazzy997 said:


> I miss the days where I used to make you fume.


I've got your number dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Only in your dreams my friend, you dont know the Turkish socieity, AKP got 45% that means there is another 55% that are against them...
> 
> Eat this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only dream about a Islamist Turkey.
> 
> 
> I've got your number dude.



No, I won't be, it's God's decree. 

You got my what?


----------



## T-123456

Hazzy997 said:


> I don' tolerate Arab hating secular nationalist Turks who make up 15-20% of the Turkish population who come to look for trouble. Turkey is becoming Islamized as a whole never before has the relations between the people been this good.
> 
> You can leave my thread asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the days where I used to make you fume.
> 
> 
> 
> Something about Saudi Arabia laws, I forgot. Since already there exist dozens of such threads.


I'll leave your thread boy,np.
But you can dream about `Turkey becomìng your savìor.


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> @jandk
> 
> Him and that one other Pakistani guy who comes every now and then to make a all caps lock thread about INdia.
> 
> He seriously used to make my day...something like this:
> 
> INDIA IS A STATE WITH MOST RAPES. INDIA THIS AND THAT.
> 
> ...
> 
> Please tell me you remember him?



Oh yea I remember him. PDF sure attracts people from all strata of human intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> You got my what?


I've got your vicious tricks.  (damn translator)


----------



## Hakan

Ironically palestine uses the flag of the arab rebellion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> I'll leave your thread boy,np.
> But you can dream about `Turkey becomìng your savìor.



You're so over protective it's not even funny, probably were bullied as a kid. 

And your constant refernces to Hamas as if that's supposed to be mena anything, corniest 'jokes' I've seen in my life. 

You're an insult to all Turkish people, never said Turkey would be our 'savior' did I smartass. We are more capable of defending ourselves from any assualt. 

Now get lost before I actually start spanking you.



xenon54 said:


> I've got your vicious tricks.  (damn translator)



I used to call everybody a son of ... in Arabic when I got pissed. 

Then the mods made sure if I ever type in Arabic again it has to go through moderation. No joke.


----------



## T-123456

Hazzy997 said:


> You're so over protective it's not even funny, probably were bullied as a kid.
> 
> And your constant refernces to Hamas as if that's supposed to be mena anything, corniest 'jokes' I've seen in my life.
> 
> You're an insult to all Turkish people, never said Turkey would be our 'savior' did I smartass. We are more capable of defending ourselves from any assualt.
> 
> Now get lost before I actually start spanking you.


````````````

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> Ironically palestine uses the flag of the arab rebellion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> ````````````



Do you want more spanking habibi? 

You defintely yield the symptoms of a bullied child or molested one.


----------



## atatwolf

I got to hand it to the Arabs. Huzzy and Al-Fartani do know how to push Turkish member's buttons. Turkish members should learn that they don't have to prove themselves all the time.

Arab inferiority complex versus Turkish need to prove themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> I got to hand it to the Arabs. Huzzy and Al-Fartani do know how to push Turkish member's buttons. Turkish members should learn that they don't have to prove themselves all the time.
> 
> Arab inferiority complex versus Turkish need to prove themselves.



I'm too talented.


----------



## xenon54 out

@Hazzy997 @T-123456 are you guys having a argument now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

[quote"Hazzy997, post: 5742606, member: 145988"]Do you want more spanking habibi? 

You defintely yield the symptoms of a bullied child or molested one. [/quote]
The arabs will save Palestine huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

.........................





..............................





.................................................





PARTY TIME! HA HA HA!



T-123456 said:


> [quote"Hazzy997, post: 5742606, member: 145988"]Do you want more spanking habibi?
> 
> You defintely yield the symptoms of a bullied child or molested one.


The arabs will save Palestine huh?[/quote]

What brought Palestine up? You're too over-sensitive. I made a comment to chill and you took it like it was some insult. I don't just randomly insult people. Then you went back to your old references to Hamas. Now you're accusing me of wanting Turkish favors. Then when I deny that you ask if Arabs will do so or not. Something's wrong with you. 

And to answer your question, yes they will. Only thing holding us back is technology and unity. If we did good in both of those areas and were religious as we were we could conquer the whole world in a few weeks. Nobody has the will to fight like we do and we are the blessed people of Islam. We are not afraid to die like everybody else is, we are not afraid of war. When God orders of us a duty we will fulfill it no questions asked.


----------



## atatwolf

I was at a wedding last week. There was a belly dancer. I really got to appreciate belly dancing. She came to our table. I almost couldn't hold myself to stand up and dance with the girl in front of everybody haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> I was at a wedding last week. There was a belly dancer. I really got to appreciate belly dancing. She came to our table. I almost couldn't hold myself to stand up and dance with the girl in front of everybody haha.



Says the fugly wolf looking man. 

On the internet he's a ladies man.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Nobody has the will to fight like we do and we are the blessed people of Islam.


You are the chosen ones huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@jandk 

Is that you?



xenon54 said:


> You are the chosen ones huh?



Nope. Those are the shoes. 

Arabs at their best have no nationilism or tribalistic feelings, which is why we follow Islam and the Shariah and our ancestors were very steadfast.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Says the fugly wolf looking man.
> 
> On the internet he's a ladies man.


I was the best looking guy at the wedding because the others were from arab region in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> I was the best looking guy at the wedding because the others were from arab region in Turkey.



Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Nope. Those are the shoes.


Good answer must say. 

We still beat the crap out of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> @jandk
> 
> Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Those are the shoes.
> 
> Arabs at their best have no nationilism or tribalistic feelings, which is why we follow Islam and the Shariah and our ancestors were very steadfast.



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

To Turk Arab Pakistani and Indian bros :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


what didn't happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Good answer must say.
> 
> We still beat the crap out of you.



We will conquer Constantitpole. 

On a serious note though:

Awaited Mahdi.com - Harun Yahya



atatwolf said:


> what didn't happen?



The whole ladies man wedding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

MOHSENAM said:


> To Turk Arab Pakistani and Indian bros :


Chai?


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> We will conquer Constantitpole.


You first need to learn the correct name of the city.  what is a titpole?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> Yes



Nice. 



xenon54 said:


> You first need to learn the corrent name of the city.



Constantapull 



xenon54 said:


> what is a titpole?



It's a constant-titpole. 

Never ending tits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

jandk said:


> Yes





Hazzy997 said:


> Nice.


He is interested in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Kaan said:


> Chai?


Coffee bro, it gives u more energy at beginning of day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> The whole ladies man wedding.


Do you think I will post pictures here bro? With all the psychopaths straying around here. For all I know you are a gay boy from staying a virgin your whole early adult life.


----------



## Hakan

MOHSENAM said:


> Coffee bro, it gives u more energy at beginning of day.


Oh. Im a dumbass. Idk i saw some people put milk in tea and it looked like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Do you think I will post pictures here bro? With all the psychopaths straying around here. For all I know you are a gay boy from staying a virgin your whole early adult life.



Palestine doesn't even have .000001% gays. That's your thing. 

As for virginity, in Islam only marriage is permissable. And we Arabs take God seriously. 

With the exception of the dirty provocation by @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

xenon54 said:


> He is interested in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


>



Don't listen to this xenon gay. 

Poor desperate guy was the first to make gay remark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Kaan said:


> Oh. Im a dumbass. Idk i saw some people put milk in tea and it looked like that.


Yes in many countries drink tea with milk but in Iran drink tea with boiled water.coffee and tea color are similar to each other when tea is mixed with milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> He is interested in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> With the exception of the dirty provocation by @xenon54


I didnt do anything, its you own dirty mind, i was just an catalyst. 

Btw, calling a Turk gay could easly mean your death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Palestine doesn't even have .000001% gays. That's your thing.
> 
> As for virginity, in Islam only marriage is permissable. And we Arabs take God seriously.
> 
> With the exception of the dirty provocation by @xenon54


Oops, I think I touched a sensitive part, no hard feelings bro, when the day comes you can have sex just make sure you don't faint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

jandk said:


>








Yes.


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> I didnt do anything, its you own dirty mind, i was just an catalyst.
> 
> Btw, calling a Turk gay could easly mean your death.



You just opened the gates of hell on yourselves. Armegadon is closer than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't listen to this xenon gay.
> 
> Poor desperate guy was the first to make gay remark.


I didnt talked about you beeing gay, i meant you are interested in his bro friendship, but it could be the reflection of your hidden desires since you automatically think about gays.


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Oops, I think I touched a sensitive part, no hard feelings bro, when the day comes you can have sex just make sure you don't faint.



Why do you make it like an extordinary thing? 

I can easily get much more girls than you. Ask @MOHSENAM how handsome I am. I don't obsess over such things though. 

Above all I fear God, which is why many Arabs will go to Paradise. I even rejected a princess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> I didnt talked about you beeing gay, i meant you are interested in his bro friendship, but it could be the reflection of your hidden desires since you automatically think about gays.


All that suppressed energy gotta go somewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> . And we Arabs take God seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> I didnt talked about you beeing gay, i meant you are interested in his bro friendship, but it could be the reflection of your hidden desires since you automatically think about gays.



You're gay for both of us. 



Kaan said:


> View attachment 33689



I'm assuming you do too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> You're gay for both of us.


Sry mate im not interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> You're gay for both of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you do too.


I try to. Im not the best but saying arabs take god serious is the opposite of what i have seen. All talk no walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Guys im going to work, it was all jokes no hard feelings, bye everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Sry mate im not interested.



So now you're putting this on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Guys im going to work, it was all jokes no hard feelings, bye everyone.


Why go to work when you can just collect government money and mess around on pdf all day?

Jk we have to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Why do you make it like an extordinary thing?
> 
> I can easily get much more girls than you. Ask @MOHSENAM how handsome I am. I don't obsess over such things though.
> 
> Above all I fear God, which is why many Arabs will go to Paradise. I even rejected a princess.


Just don't blow yourself up though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> I try to. Im not the best but saying arabs take god serious is the opposite of what i have seen. All talk no walk.



It's not about you personally, in general most Turks are like atatwolf who find these matters funny. You must be speaking of Arabs in western nations because it's not true. 

Religion is easy but it's not a game we can play around with. Arabs are dedicated in ways you probably never seen which is why you need connections to the Arab world to realize this.



xenon54 said:


> Guys im going to work, it was all jokes no hard feelings, bye everyone.



Good luck Turkish bastard.


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> Why go to work when you can just collect government money and mess around on pdf all day?


Because i can earn more money and buy more stuff when i work than hanging around on PDF whole day, i have to keep my life standart you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Just don't blow yourself up though.



Troll idiot are you asking for spanking from Chinese member on top of that also from me? 

We will leave you crying. Behave bastard. 



xenon54 said:


> Because i can earn more money and buy more stuff when i work than hanging around on PDF whole day, i have to keep my life standart you know.



What do you do?


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Good luck Turkish bastard.


Hahah hazzy is mad 



Hazzy997 said:


> What do you do?


Galvano technician.


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Hahah hazzy is mad



No I'm not mad, if I was mad you would notice by now murtad kafir. 



xenon54 said:


> Hahah hazzy is mad
> 
> 
> Galvano technician.



Maintenance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> No I'm not mad, if I was mad you would notice by now murtad kafir.


Hahaha i hate you too islamist terrorist. 



Hazzy997 said:


> Maintenance?


Wut?


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Hahaha i hate you too islamist terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Troll idiot are you asking for spanking from Chinese member on top of that also from me?
> 
> We will leave you crying. Behave bastard.


Don't loose your virginity...ehh, I mean don't loose your temper 

No hard feelings bro


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Don't loose your virginity...ehh, I mean don't loose your temper
> 
> No hard feelings bro



Show us your fugly face jock. 

The keyboard ladies man is acting up, he's about to be put in his place. Thirty year old man probably knew a girl who had a paperbag on her face. 

Don't be so foolish about lifestyle since you're probably a meaningless turd. 

Murtad chinese hating lunatic.


----------



## jandk

atatwolf said:


> Don't loose your virginity...ehh, I mean don't loose your temper
> 
> No hard feelings bro



Why do you troll Indians?


----------



## Falcon29

The Ugly asswipe thinks he's gaining bragging rights by bragging on the internet. Only tells he lives a sad existence. 

People who know girls and been around them don't try bragging about it on the internet.


----------



## xenon54 out

@Hazzy997 i was just joking bro no hard feelings.

This is my job, but more with calculations and planning as a technician, im chilling in my office the whole day.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Show us your fugly face jock.
> 
> The keyboard ladies man is acting up, he's about to be put in his place. Thirty year old man probably knew a girl who had a paperbag on her face.
> 
> Don't be so foolish about lifestyle since you're probably a meaningless turd.
> 
> Murtad chinese hating lunatic.


Did I get under your skin? I hope you will also get under some skin some day too 



Hazzy997 said:


> The Ugly asswipe thinks he's gaining bragging rights by bragging on the internet. Only tells he lives a sad existence.
> 
> People who know girls and been around them don't try bragging about it on the internet.


I was talking about belly dancers at a wedding I visited. Who bragged about what? No "hard" feelings 



jandk said:


> Why do you troll Indians?



Most Indians are nice. They are friends of Turks and Japanese. There are just some Indians that have problems with Moghuls and insult them.


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Did I get under your skin? I hope you will also get under some skin some day too
> 
> 
> I was talking about belly dancers at a wedding I visited. Who bragged about what? No "hard" feelings
> .



Now that's cold. You've created a new enemy. 

You're still a ugly **** who has to reassure himself that's a macho man by bragging about it on the internet. 

Ugly bastard won't show us his face, you need a paperbag my friend. 

No hard feelings.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Now that's cold. You've created a new enemy.
> 
> You're still a ugly **** who has to reassure himself that's a macho man by bragging about it on the internet.
> 
> Ugly bastard won't show us his face, you need a paperbag my friend.
> 
> No hard feelings.


I think I have unleashed the wrath of the virgins over me  about what did I brag bro? Are you gay or something? No "hard" feelings


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> @Hazzy997 i was just joking bro no hard feelings.
> 
> This is my job, but more with calculations and planning as a technician, im chilling in my office the whole day.



We're all joking. We need to provide some entertainment for our viewers here. 

If I wasn't joking around I would make a mockery out of this sad excuse of an exisistence. 

He hasn't pushed any buttons, if and when he does he will be sent running from this thread. 

How's your pay? If you don't mind. 



atatwolf said:


> I think I have unleashed the wrath of the virgins over me  about what did I brag bro? Are you gay or something? No "hard" feelings



If it makes you feel better to reassure yourself that you're an animal over the internet feel free to do so. 

Nobody takes you seriously to take the time to make a mockery out of you. 

Rapheal already played with like you were his doll in your japan thread. 

Hasani made you butthurt dozens of times already. I don't want you to feel worse poor bastard. 

Only some degenrate idiot like you treats sex as an accomplishment. 

Just show's how eager you are for it, fugly bastard. 

Tell it to someone who cares.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> If it makes you feel better to reassure yourself that you're an animal over the internet feel free to do so.
> 
> Nobody takes you seriously to take the time to make a mockery out of you.
> 
> Rapheal already played with like you were his doll in your japan thread.
> 
> Hasani made you butthurt dozens of times already. I don't want you to feel worse poor bastard.
> 
> Only some degenrate idiot like you treats sex as an accomplishment.
> 
> Just show's how eager you are for it, fugly bastard.
> 
> Tell it to someone who cares.


You broke my heart bro 

All that pent up emotion and desires.

Promise me you won't kill me?


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> You broke my heart bro
> 
> All that pent up emotion and desires.
> 
> Promise me you won't kill me?



Awwww, the little childish 'man' has nothing left to say. 

Only a classless bastard like atatwolf would resort to sex jokes just as he probably resorted to mom jokes as a child. 

The first sign that somebody is denegrate fugly bastard is to see one brag about the most common act on this earth over the internet. 

That's when you know you're dealing with someone who never has been around girls before, the bastard is confusing his laptop screen for reality. 

For people who aren't sexually frustrated like our 'macho man' atatwolf they don't need to display any bragging rights. 

The Chinese made him their bitch, the Iranians did the same, The Arabs followed and now the poor fugly bastard wants more. 

He never get's enough does he, what's even sadder is that nobody is willing to take the time or effort to make a mockery out of the dog. 

Good night my fugly friend. Adios, don't forgot the selfie with a paperbag on your face for tomorrow.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Awwww, the little childish 'man' has nothing left to say.
> 
> Only a classless bastard like atatwolf would resort to sex jokes just as he probably resorted to mom jokes as a child.
> 
> The first sign that somebody is denegrate fugly bastard is to see one brag about the most common act on this earth over the internet.
> 
> That's when you know you're dealing with someone who never has been around girls before, the bastard is confusing his laptop screen for reality.
> 
> For people who aren't sexually frustrated like our 'macho man' atatwolf they don't need to display any bragging rights.
> 
> The Chinese made him their bitch, the Iranians did the same, The Arabs followed and now the poor fugly bastard wants more.
> 
> He never get's enough does he, what's even sadder is that nobody is willing to take the time or effort to make a mockery out of the dog.
> 
> Good night my fugly friend. Adios, don't forgot the selfie with a paperbag on your face for tomorrow.


You are really a heartbraker aren't you? 

Can you tell me what I bragged about?

I can't follow your post. Probably an Arab thing... lol


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> You are really a heartbraker aren't you?
> 
> Can you tell me what I bragged about?
> 
> I can't follow your post. Probably an Arab thing... lol



LOL, you're a pathetic joke. I don't have the time to piss in your mouth right now, although I'll see you back tomorrow. 

Maybe I should up the ante against you, although I feel no need to as every member on this forum has made you their bitch. 

Get over yourself fugly bastard, it's really funny seeing a degenrate like you making a common act of reproduction an accomplishment. Of course you won't show us the face behind the ladies man. 

You'd look better with a paper bag over your face.


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, you're a pathetic joke. I don't have the time to piss in your mouth right now, although I'll see you back tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I should up the ante against you, although I feel no need to as every member on this forum has made you their bitch.
> 
> Get over yourself fugly bastard, it's really funny seeing a degenrate like you making a common act of reproduction an accomplishment. Of course you won't show us the face behind the ladies man.
> 
> You'd look better with a paper bag over your face.


What did I brag about? Acting out your emotions and desires in this way is not healthy for you


----------



## Azeri440

can you girls take your relationship problems to pm ?

thx


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> What did I brag about? Acting out your emotions and desires in this way is not healthy for you



You're so sad, I've concluded you're fugly dengenrate bastard. That has no class and resorts to outdated childish style of jokes. 

The only comeback is the same one you keep coming up with. Obviously a dog like you can't handle a little fun. 

Wipe that smile off your face because it sure isn't a smile. And go cry to your mod about it like you do when the Chinese make you their bitch. 

The Arabic coffee shop is not for you my fugly bastard. 

I have to go now, don't go crying to the mods. See ya tomorrow for some more fun. 



Azeri440 said:


> can you girls take your relationship problems to pm ?
> 
> thx



Can you get out of this chill thread that's intended for fun?

Thx. 

Cya later everybody.


----------



## atatwolf

You still haven't answered my question. Anyway sleep safe. No off-guard


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> How's your pay? If you don't mind.


I wont tell exact number but its not bad.


----------



## TurAr

Hazzy997 said:


> It was @TurAr
> 
> This racist hater. Next time keep him under control and Hasani won't be forced to defend Arabs.



My call for tolerance was answered by all sorts of insults against Turks and Turkey, which i was gonna ignore until Reek said "know your place" . As being an Arap, you shouldn't say that to anyone. Just smell the glass of camel piss on your table and turn back to reality. Remember who you are, who your fathers were, and who were their masters. Embrace your identity, so next time when somebody starts stating facts about your kind, you wouldn't call him a racist.

In short, know your place.


----------



## Falcon29

TurAr said:


> My call for tolerance was answered by all sorts of insults against Turks and Turkey, which i was gonna ignore until Reek said "know your place" . As being an Arap, you shouldn't say that to anyone. Just smell the glass of camel piss on your table and turn back to reality. Remember who you are, who your fathers were, and who were their masters. Embrace your identity, so next time when somebody starts stating facts about your kind, you wouldn't call him a racist.
> 
> In short, know your place.



I will respond when I return but I have a life. 

Funny that you think an online forum is your key to 'put people in their people place'. You should be banned by now, although I'll make sure you cry like a little baby when I return.


----------



## waz

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> In the Arab world the term شريف‎ was bestowed upon the descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) while the term سيد was used for the descendants of Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). Among the ranks within Hashemites then the rank of Sharif was higher since they were and are the senior descendants of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra). After all the eldest son of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Sayyida Fatima bint Muhammad (ra), Muhsin ibn Ali (ra) unfortunately died in his infancy of natural causes.
> 
> The branch of the Hashemites that I belong to and which the majority of the Makkawi/Hijazi Hashemites belong to is the branch of Qatada ibn Idris (ra) who belonged to the senior line of the Hashemites and was a paternal descendent of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). He gained the Sharifate in 1201 after a power struggle. The Sharifate as a sovereign body "first" came into existence in the late 10th century - to be precise in year 968. Earlier the Caliphs of the Umayyad and Abbasid Dynasty had full sovereignty and Hashemite branches although present in Hijaz had only religious and economic (not always) power but no military or governing powers (formal). Public roles were avoided due to the historical events (persecution). Also there was persecution in the earliest centuries after the death of Prophet Muhammad (saws). Anyway that position was held until 1925. Of course it is very difficult to know whether the Qatada branch is the oldest living Hashemite branch descending from Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) but it is certainly among the oldest. Aside from that there are similar and maybe even older branches found in mostly Southern Arabia - mainly Yemen. In particular Hadhramaut and the city of Tarim which my Yemeni side of my mother's family is from. Apparently the Qatada branch were Shia's during the reign of the Fatimids which gained control of Hijaz in the early 900's before becoming Sunni Muslims of the Shafi'i fiqh which is the case to this day. Yet that information is disputed as is the claim of Shia's that the Ahl al-Bayt were Shia's as we know it today which I do not agree with and other scholars of yesterday and of today. In the late 800's Muhammad ibn Musa (ra) who was the great-great-great-grandson of Al-Hasan al-Muthana (ra) one of the younger sons of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) was reported living in the coastal Hijazi city of Yanbu. It was one of his grandsons, Jafar ibn Hussein (ra), who became the first Sharif of Makkah in 968 that held a public position as a Sharif. His line only lasted for a few decades as it died out and was replace by others. In the late 11th century the Hashemites were replaced as Sharif's by appointed Sharif's, often from the outside and not always Hashemites, under the full authority of the Fatimids and later Ayyubids. Let me remind you that the Fatimids where Shia Ismailis thus they preferred the offspring of Jafar al-Musawi (ra) to other Hashemites so that was mainly Sharif's from his lineage that got appointed in that time period. To make matters even more difficult then there was often power struggles as the Arab world was often a playground for the heretical Qarmatians. A heretical off-shot of the Ismaili Shia sect based mostly in the Eastern Province of modern-day KSA and they were known for their rebellion against the ruling Abbasid Caliphate and their ransacking of Makkah and the Kaaba (!) in 317 AH. Ironically they were vegetarians! That sect died out a few decades afterwards after their rebellions were put down by the Abbasid forces.
> 
> So this is the history. So in fact I am a Sharif and not a Sayyid although both are the same and the distinction, even in the Arab world of today, is barely kept. So now both the paternal descendants of Hasan ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) and Al-Husayn ibn Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) are clustered into one and called Sadah (plural of Sayyid). Which traditionally is a wrong description as Ashraf were called Sharif and Sadah Sayyid. This is of course only a historical detail that not many people from outside the Arab world know about. But I like details as you might have noticed.
> 
> Regarding the description of our Beloved Prophet (saws) then the best description was given by the old but generous woman Umm Ma'bad (ra) who one day was visited by The Prophet (saws), Abu Bakr (ra), Abu Fuhayra (ra) and Abdullah ibn Urayqit (ra). Although that particular day she had nothing to offer other than one of her goats which was very weak. Then The Prophet (saws) asked for permission to milk it and milked this weak goat and filled a very big container (not a cup) to her great surprise and that of Umm Ma'bad's (ra) husband (he was not present during the encounter) when the meeting was over. Although Umm Mabad (ra) only met The Prophet (saws) once she described The Prophet (saws) as a man of evident splendor, fine in figure, handsome face, slim in form, head not too small, elegant, good-looking, eyes large and black, long eyelids, deep voice, very intelligent, brows high and arched, hair in plaits, long neck, thick beard, dignity when silent (humility), high intelligence when talked, decisive and not trivial, fine and splendid looking from a distance and the best of all from close by, medium in height, best proportioned, center and vocal point of the attention of the Sahaba (ra) who obeyed him loyally. When that description was given by Umm Mabad (ra) to her husband he exclaimed that this must be Prophet Muhammad (saws) persecuted by the Quraysh and told that he would give allegiance to The Prophet (saws) and Islam. Of course Umm Ma'bad (ra) embraced Islam after that encounter.
> 
> Umm Ma’bad, ‘Aatikah bint Khalid
> 
> Let me remind you that it is a great honor to have seen Prophet Muhammad (saws) in a dream as this is a honor bestowed upon few people. I am talking about reliable dreams and descriptions of Prophet Muhammad (saws) here.
> 
> I was touched and impressed by both of your stories and pleased about your trip @waz and you overcoming obstacles in your life @Indos which we all do. Some bigger than others depending on ones fortune or misfortune her in this earthly life.
> 
> Lately I have become very attached to Surah al-Kahf. I can't be the only one here with a special likeness for this particular surah? I love to recite it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this long essay again.




Very beautiful, knowledge filled post brother. Thank you for taking the time out to write out. I would love to meet you in person to talk about many things.

I hope to see you back in a few days (just saw your status) 



rahi2357 said:


> @Hazzy997 @waz @Indos
> god bless you guys  i don't know what's wrong with me but i always see satan and his demons in my dreams (nightmares)  (that's a sad lol)



Thank you for kind words my brother.

You see evil things in your dreams then here is the answer to this. 

Please read Surah Ikhlas







and read Surah Naas 







Read both once before you sleep and blow on yourself. 

Those dreams will go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

TurAr said:


> My call for tolerance was answered by all sorts of insults against Turks and Turkey, which i was gonna ignore until Reek said "know your place" . As being an Arap, you shouldn't say that to anyone. Just smell the glass of camel piss on your table and turn back to reality. Remember who you are, who your fathers were, and who were their masters. Embrace your identity, so next time when somebody starts stating facts about your kind, you wouldn't call him a racist.
> 
> In short, know your place.



That's nonsense, you're a pathological liar. Before he even came online you had a share of racist comments against Arabs and slurs against them. If you wanted respect from him then earn it. Don't get off your high horse about your Turkish identity. That's stuff supremacists do. 

And there's nothing else to say. Either you behave and earn respect from members on Middle East related threads or you mind your own business.


----------



## TurAr

Hazzy997 said:


> That's nonsense, you're a pathological liar. *Before he even came online you had a share of racist comments against Arabs and slurs against them.* If you wanted respect from him then earn it. Don't get off your high horse about your Turkish identity. That's stuff supremacists do.
> 
> And there's nothing else to say. Either you behave and earn respect from members on Middle East related threads or you mind your own business.



Like what? I said showing atheism as if it is something bad as child abuse is ridicilous, and i added: but it is Arabia after all. I see nothing wrong nor racist with this statement of mine.

Then Reek rushed into the discussion with his camel and started with Kurds and Armenians and ended up with global warming which was totally fine by me until he started his usual insults and name calling. Mind you, you cheered and encouraged the guy.


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> That's nonsense, you're a pathological liar. Before he even came online you had a share of racist comments against Arabs and slurs against them. If you wanted respect from him then earn it. Don't get off your high horse about your Turkish identity. That's stuff supremacists do.
> And there's nothing else to say. Either you behave and earn respect from members on Middle East related threads or you mind your own business.



Why don't you use insults and slurs against Turks and Turkey like your friend hasani ? You were pretty much zealously defending him yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

TurAr said:


> Like what? I said showing atheism as if it is something bad as child abuse is ridicilous, and i added: but it is Arabia after all. I see nothing wrong nor racist with this statement of mine.
> 
> Then Reek rushed into the discussion with his camel and started with Kurds and Armenians and ended up with global warming which was totally fine by me until he started his usual insults and name calling. Mind you, you cheered and encouraged the guy.



I don't want to get into since I explained my perspective in the thread. I'm don't hold anything against Turks and the members here acknowledge that. I support much of Turkey's actions and cheer for their advancements. Maybe I understood you but I took that as Arab bashing. 

If you're saying you weren't intending to do so, then we had an misunderstanding. Although I don't think you have the most reasonable attitude towards Arabs anyways. Evident by your use of the slur 'camel'. As for Hasani, I was supporting him in the points he made regarding his nation and against the double standard of Indians. As for the fued with you, I was indifferent to that. It's a common thing amongst members here. I've seen Turks doing it to others, Iranians to others, Chinese to Turks, Turks to Chinese etc.. 

It's not important. I can't tell if you're being serious and wish to be good to us or are sticking to that attitude. Hope it's not the second part.



Sinan said:


> Why don't you use insults and slurs against Turks and Turkey like your friend hasani ? You were pretty much zealously defending him yesterday.



I could care less about the whole tribalistic, nationalistic cheer leading all you Arabs, Turks and Iranians have about Arabia, Ancient Persia and the Turkish past. I find it really annoying and backwards that most of you think you have bragging rights or claim the greatest civilizations seen on earth. I don't indulge in that and find it childish.


----------



## TurAr

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't want to get into since I explained my perspective in the thread. I'm don't hold anything against Turks and the members here acknowledge that. I support much of Turkey's actions and cheer for their advancements. Maybe I understood you but I took that as Arab bashing.
> 
> If you're saying you weren't intending to do so, then we had an misunderstanding. Although I don't think you have the most reasonable attitude towards Arabs anyways. Evident by your use of the slur 'camel'. As for Hasani, I was supporting him in the points he made regarding his nation and against the double standard of Indians. As for the fued with you, I was indifferent to that. It's a common thing amongst members here. I've seen Turks doing it to others, Iranians to others, Chinese to Turks, Turks to Chinese etc..
> 
> It's not important. I can't tell if you're being serious and wish to be good to us or are sticking to that attitude. Hope it's not the second part.



I have no problem with Arabs on individual level. Especially since almost all of the Arab members here -except for Reek- are really friendly towards Turkey and Turks and can handle criticism about their regimes.

In any case, i will continue to criticize the backwardness of Arab states. I really don't care if you see it as Arab bashing or not. As i said before i have no problem with Arabs but their states; with how they treat woman, with how intolerant they are, with how hypocrite they are, etc. And please, spare me from "its their internal matter" BS.

As for the Reek, he is just a mad dog and everybody in this forum knows that. I won't be provoked that easily but when he said "know your place", he found the button and i couldn't help it. Fortunately, he is as smart as a regular Iranian troll who usually get banned within an hour after going berserk.

So yeah, we are cool i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

TurAr said:


> I have no problem with Arabs on individual level. Especially since almost all of the Arab members here -except for Reek- are really friendly towards Turkey and Turks and can handle criticism about their regimes.
> 
> In any case, i will continue to criticize the backwardness of Arab states. I really don't care if you see it as Arab bashing or not. As i said before i have no problem with Arabs but their states; with how they treat woman, with how intolerant they are, with how hypocrite they are, etc. And please, spare me from "its their internal matter" BS.
> 
> As for the Reek, he is just a mad dog and everybody in this forum knows that. I won't be provoked that easily but when he said "know your place", he found the button and i couldn't help it. Fortunately, he is as smart as a regular Iranian troll who usually get banned within an hour after going berserk.
> 
> So yeah, we are cool i guess.



Hasani is half European did you know that? He looks like a straight up saudi Bedouin but claims to be half french and pretends to be part of the Mediterranean Southern European race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

jandk said:


> Hasani is half European did you know that? He looks like a straight up saudi Bedouin but claims to be half french and pretends to be part of the Mediterranean Southern European race.



People as retarded and as overprotective as him tend to come out of Europe's migrants which in my opinion would worth researching. Really interesting. Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

TurAr said:


> People as retarded and as overprotective as him tend to come out of Europe's migrants which in my opinion would worth researching. Really interesting. Thanks for the info.



I think we have been handling him with kid gloves till now. Next time he comes back I will make sure
that I make him cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

jandk said:


> I think we have been handling him with kid gloves till now. Next time he comes back I will make sure
> that I make him cry.



Don't forget to mention my name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

TurAr said:


> I have no problem with Arabs on individual level. Especially since almost all of the Arab members here -except for Reek- are really friendly towards Turkey and Turks and can handle criticism about their regimes.
> 
> In any case, i will continue to criticize the backwardness of Arab states. I really don't care if you see it as Arab bashing or not. As i said before i have no problem with Arabs but their states; with how they treat woman, with how intolerant they are, with how hypocrite they are, etc. And please, spare me from "its their internal matter" BS.
> 
> As for the Reek, he is just a mad dog and everybody in this forum knows that. I won't be provoked that easily but when he said "know your place", he found the button and i couldn't help it. Fortunately, he is as smart as a regular Iranian troll who usually get banned within an hour after going berserk.
> 
> So yeah, we are cool i guess.



As I've said, it's better not to make assertions because you consider your own set of values as a universal code everyone should follow. As for Arab tribal norms I've criticized them as well since they aren't something of Islam. But, you need to refrain from generalizations over incidents and throw terms around like 'backwardness' over the closet thing you can get to Arab nations or culture which is negative news media. So if you approach things with rationality he could explained things to you as he does with everybody else. If you don't care about him then move on. But, when it comes to me and you we can be good to each other as long as you take something from what I said. 

I've been almost the most critical person on Arab affairs and almost every Arab member was bashing me. So maybe we do agree on things, just approach things with rationality instead of appearing like you're trying to bash Arabs which won't be seen as a nice gesture. Kapish?


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> I think we have been handling him with kid gloves till now. Next time he comes back I will make sure
> that I make him cry.



And you will open the gates of hell on yourself. 

Hazzy will brew a storm if you think about crossing his red lines. 

It's weird that @xenon54 convinced you I'm gay and you chnaged your avatar. I could care less about you dude. 

Still an epic stab at me @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

I missed @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> Hasani is half European did you know that? He looks like a straight up saudi Bedouin but claims to be half french and pretends to be part of the Mediterranean Southern European race.



I don't think he ever claimed to be half something he just said he has European relatives afaik.



jandk said:


> I think we have been handling him with kid gloves till now. Next time he comes back I will make sure
> *that I make him cry.*



Chal bey munne ida raigaya tu.


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> I don't think he ever claimed to be half something he just said he has European relatives afaik.
> 
> 
> 
> Chal bey munne ida raigaya tu.



pakistani it's none of your business. ye arbi khotay mere se sehan nahi hotay



Hazzy997 said:


> And you will open the gates of hell on yourself.
> 
> Hazzy will brew a storm if you think about crossing his red lines.
> 
> It's weird that @xenon54 convinced you I'm gay and you chnaged your avatar. I could care less about you dude.
> 
> Still an epic stab at me @xenon54



Dude you're cool. I just switch between this avatar and the other one usually....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> pakistani it's none of your business. ye arbi khotay mere se sehan nahi hotay



Tu rolane wala banda nai hai tere vich nai ha.  Arbi neh vaise kiya kii?


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> Tu rolane wala banda nai hai tere vich nai ha.  Arbi neh vaise kiya kii?



The "Southern European" bedouin clown posted nonsense about Indians as he usually does.


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> pakistani it's none of your business. ye arbi khotay mere se sehan nahi hotay
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're cool. I just switch between this avatar and the other one usually....



That's great, no hard feelings then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> The "Southern European" bedouin clown posted nonsense about Indians as he usually does.



Seems I missed the show, but why you guys always bitch after the fact why not fight him in the thread itself?


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> Seems I missed the show, but why you guys always bitch after the fact why not fight him in the thread itself?



I was trying to be nice to him at the time. Then when I confronted him he got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> I was trying to be nice to him at the time. Then when I confronted him he got banned.



You were trying to calm the Indians and down and thought it would cool out, then it kept spiraling out of control and I noticed it ticked you off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> You were trying to calm the Indians and down and thought it would cool out, then it kept spiraling out of control and I noticed it ticked you off.



I'm naturally not a hateful person. Life has been very kind to me so I don't need to go around hating random ethnic groups or people on the internet but if someone keeps insulting my people then I believe that person need to be put down like a rabid dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> I'm naturally not a hateful person. Life has been very kind to me so I don't need to go around hating random ethnic groups or people on the internet but if someone keeps insulting my people then I believe that person need to be put down like a rabid dog.



Anyways, hows life been? 

Let's get this thread back on track.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@al-Hasani
sorry bro I trolled a little in your section about 2 days ago, I have decided not to troll toward whoever knows himself as Muslim. This work is not good since it will ruin face of Islam arab or persian.have a good time ...

@Hazzy997

How are u bro ? I have missed u.do not take this forum so serious,million million Muslims are pro Palestine.
be cool bro.I know u , in real life u are very cool and kindly guy since I have talked u a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I issued infractions to violators and he got banned automatically because he had previous infractions.


@Hazzy997 I only had infractions from him.

@Hazzy997 Why @al-hassani and @BLACKEAGLE are banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997 I only had infractions from him.
> 
> @Hazzy997 Why @al-hassani and @BLACKEAGLE are banned?



Hasani got banned over a thread on Saudi Arabia, which turned into a flamewar with many Indians and one very funny Tamil guy. 

He got an infraction, as for blackeagle, as far as I remember he's been banned ever since I have been. Maybe I missed it, did he get banned after that too? He can try emailing the webmaster. 

Welcome back too! 

I thought it would be longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Hasani got banned over a thread on Saudi Arabia, which turned into a flamewar with many Indians and one very funny Tamil guy.
> 
> He got an infraction, as for blackeagle, as far as I remember he's been banned ever since I have been. Maybe I missed it, did he get banned after that too? He can try emailing the webmaster.
> 
> Welcome back too!
> 
> I thought it would be longer.


Yup, it was supposed to be 2 weeks, but it got lifted much sooner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Yup, it was supposed to be 2 weeks, but it got lifted much sooner



Well maybe our dear Iranian friend should make it as it was. 

JK. 

So who else did we lose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Well maybe our dear Iranian friend should make it as it was.
> 
> JK.
> 
> So who else did we lose?


We only need to lose a Palestinian now.  Do you know anyone who matches with this condition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> We only need to lose a Palestinian now.  Do you know anyone who matches with this condition?



I love how you put an azeri flag. 

Did Iranians bash you over that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I love how you put an azeri flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Iranians bash you over that?



 I just got banned after it, if you have noticed it


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> I just got banned after it, if you have noticed it



No, it's because of your constant trolling and provocations. 

Seriously though, it's entertaining when I see you and Iranians going at it. Including the Abi guy, just please write it all in english so we could understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it's because of your constant trolling and provocations.
> 
> Seriously though, it's entertaining when I see you and Iranians going at it. Including the Abi guy, just please write it all in english so we could understand.


Come on man. I am one of the most decent and nice members of the forum. 
Anyway, those shasgool are bunch of brain dead who have racial and religious complexes. even @Abii who is a persian guy, backs me up against those racist mullahs followers. BTW, you are really missing our comments, specially my and Abii's sarcasms if you don't know farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Come on man. I am one of the most decent and nice members of the forum.
> Anyway, those shasgool are bunch of brain dead who have racial and religious complexes. even @Abii who is a persian guy, backs me up against those racist mullahs followers. BTW, you are really missing our comments, specially my and Abii's sarcasms if you don't know farsi.



I know you're decent I wasn't taking sides. 

Yeah I'm missing out, thanks to u guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @Hazzy997 I only had infractions from him.
> 
> @Hazzy997 Why @al-hassani and @BLACKEAGLE are banned?


Seems like there was a huge flamewar two days ago between Hasani vs. Turkish, Indian, Israeli members in ME section, i also missed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

You always have negative comments on any thread related to the Palestinian people. If you don't like us for whatever weird reason than I'm sure your headache would be relieved if you weren't snooping around all threads of us. 

Or maybe I should start giving you a taste of your medicine.


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 

By braying like a donkey you gave my thread 500 views. LOL.


----------



## Falcon29

@Eve Teaser 

You can ask questions here if you're interested....


----------



## Eve Teaser

Hazzy997 said:


> @Eve Teaser
> 
> You can ask questions here if you're interested....


Yah the same the questions . . . ..... so the sole motive of our life is to preach Allah and follow quran ? 
also where can i get details of the Islam prophesies u told me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Eve Teaser said:


> Yah the same the questions . . . ..... so the sole motive of our life is to preach Allah and follow quran ?
> also where can i get details of the Islam prophesies u told me



The reason we were created was to worship the God. Allah= The One. 

That's the actually meaning of one of his names. He has another 98 that we call him. 

This explains more:

*"We did not create the jinn and men except to worship us."
[Al-Qur'an 51:56]*

So relative to Allah, we were created in a means or a way in which Allah has chosen to manifest his attributes of creation, mercy, grace etc and he could have chosen another one. But relative to us as human beings, we know that our purpose is to worship Allah. As we said, Allah does not need our worship, a Allah didn't need to create. When he created us to worship him, he didn't create us, out of a need for our worship, because Allah has no needs. In a famous _hadith qudsi_ in which Allah says:

*"If all of you, jinn and mankind, were to worship like the most righteous amongst you, it would not increase the dominion of Allah in any way shape or form. And if all of us, jinn and mankind ... "*
Therefore when we look for the purpose of worship, we have to look into man. Allah created us to worship him, because we need to worship him. It is something he has given us as a means of benefiting ourselves. We are the ones who benefit from it. Worship has been established, fundamentally for the growth, the spiritual growth of man. This growth takes place through the remembrance of Allah. When you look at all the different aspects of worship, you will see the core of it is focused on the remembrance of Allah.
*
*
*"Establish the prayer for My remembrance." *
This is the essence for the consciousness of God. Allah says that he has:

" ... prescribed for us fasting, as he prescribed it for those before us, so that we may fear him."​
.................


Now, these are prophecies we have that came from our Prophet(SAW) himself and not from the Quran:

*Prophecies in Islam (Past, Present and Future)*

I give you this website, which has tabs. It also mentions hidden prophecies in the Quran and has in depth explanations to help you understand. 

*Some of the minor prophecies mentioned:*

* Camels will no longer be used as a means of transport;
* People will ride on saddles that aren't saddles (cars?)
* The distance on earth will become short;
* Horses will not be used in wars;
* Muslims will defeat the Byzantines which will end with the conquest of Constantinople Istanbul);
* The Jews will gather again to live in Bilad Canaan;
* Very tall buildings will be built;
* The disappearance of knowledge and the appearance of ignorance, with much killing;
* Adultery will become widespread, and the drinking of wine will become common;
* The number of men will decrease and the number of women will increase until there are 50 women to be looked after by one man.
* Islam will become worn out like clothes are, until no one will know what fasting, prayer, charity and rituals are;
* Allah will send a disease to fornicators that will have no cure (Aids?);
* People will begin to believe in the stars and reject AL QADAR (THE DIVINE DECREE OF DESTINY);
* Men will pass by people's graves and say: 'Would that I were in his place'; (large amount of sucidal deaths?)
* The Euphrates will uncover a mountain of gold for which people will fight over (the river of Alfurat that lies near Syria );
* Two large groups of people will fight one another, and there will be many casualties; they will both be following the same religion World War II?);
* Approximately 30 DAJJALS will appear, each one claiming to be the messenger of ALLAH;
* Earthquakes will increase; * Time will pass quickly;
* Afflictions will appear;
* Killing will increase;
* Wealth will increase;
* Women will be wearing clothes but not wearing clothes

......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@al-Hasani

I passed my exams and the semester! 

Hows it going in København? Let me know how your exams went.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I passed my exams and the semester!
> 
> Hows it going in København? Let me know how your exams went.



You're lying, I saw at the cafe tearing up. Taiqyaah son.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> You're lying, I saw at the cafe tearing up. Taiqyaah son.



What? lolz


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> What? lolz



You failed two of them and had a breakdown. 

On a serious note, congrats. We need to buy you a gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> You failed two of them and had a breakdown.
> 
> On a serious note, congrats. We need to buy you a gift.



I like sesame cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I like sesame cake



Seriously? 

Yuck. 

I will mail you any gift you want and I don't want anything from you in return. With the exception of your danish girlfriend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> I will mail you any gift you want and I don't want anything from you in return. With the exception of your danish girlfriend.



Just kidding, I hate sesame cake. 

Buy me this Iranian treat: Bamieh







Yummm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Just kidding, I hate sesame cake.
> 
> Buy me this Iranian treat: Bamieh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummm!



I love that stuff but we're probably going to get diabetes. 

Unless you know something that I don't. 

Do you know how to cook food or do you just purchase food? What kind of food do you cook?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I love that stuff but we're probably going to get diabetes.
> 
> Unless you know something that I don't.
> 
> Do you know how to cook food or do you just purchase food? What kind of food do you cook?



I can cook simple food. But nothing advanced. Tacos, spaghetti, chicken stew etc. Some basic stuff like that.
I cant cook tasty food lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I can cook simple food. But nothing advanced. Tacos, spaghetti, chicken stew etc. Some basic stuff like that.
> I cant cook tasty food lol



I consider spaghetti advanced, wish i knew how to make that. 

I currently have spacers in my teeth so I can't chew anything, basically been eating yougurt and lentil soup for the past three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I consider spaghetti advanced, wish i knew how to make that.
> 
> I currently have spacers in my teeth so I can't chew anything, basically been eating yougurt and lentil soup for the past three days.



Thats too bad bro. You know what Im gonna eat today? A tasty juicy steak. Medium-rare. With bearnaisse sauce

Think about that when you eat your youghurt.
Just teasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Thats too bad bro. You know what Im gonna eat today? A tasty juicy steak. Medium-rare. With bearnaisse sauce
> 
> Think about that when you eat your youghurt.
> Just teasing





I heard you cry yourself to sleep at night from the fear of being in the dark. 

You have a grill too? And I though you live in a one bedroom apartment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I heard you cry yourself to sleep at night from the fear of being in the dark.
> 
> You have a grill too? And I though you live in a one bedroom apartment.



Nah, dont have a grill. But I should get one. I would like to grill some chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKINCI

Anyone knows this song at 3:50? At least i need a few arabic word to search it.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997
after Syria u send labaik to jihad in Iraq?


----------



## Falcon29

AKINCI said:


> Anyone knows this song at 3:50? At least i need a few arabic word to search it.



Why do you need it? I can't find it, it's not that popular. 

I know better ones if that's what you want.



MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> after Syria u send labaik to jihad in Iraq?



What?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Why do you need it? I can't find it, it's not that popular.
> 
> I know better ones if that's what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> What?


labaik ya hadal jahad araghna


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> labaik ya hadal jahad araghna



Yeah, how did Syria get into this? It's about Fallujah. It's a song.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah, how did Syria get into this? It's about Fallujah. It's a song.


u accept the jihad in Iraq against Iraq goverment?


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> u accept the jihad in Iraq against Iraq goverment?



Yeah I do.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah I do.


Do u know ISIL attacked to Samera yesterday and Iraqi goverment killed over than 150 of them.U accept ISIL and similar groups also?


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> Do u know ISIL attacked to Samera yesterday and Iraqi goverment killed over than 150 of them.U accept ISIL and similar groups also?



That's a lie the government spreads about the numbers. I'm fine with them if they do the right thing. Take their land back. It's not about one group, many Sunnis fought the American occupation and didn't support government corruption.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> That's a lie the government spreads about the numbers. I'm fine with them if they do the right thing. Take their land back. It's not about one group, many Sunnis fought the American occupation and didn't support government corruption.


Do u know Iraq is the most demorat country among Arab world?
and one of the most democrat countries in Asia.


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> Do u know Iraq is the most demorat country among Arab world?
> and one of the most democrat countries in Asia.



Iraq is supporting everything in Syria, the government is also a collaborator government that is sectarian. You don't need to teach me anything about Iraq. 

As I've said, with their current policy it will only get worse for them.


----------



## Dizer

Hazzy997 said:


> Iraq is supporting everything in Syria, the government is also a collaborator government that is sectarian. You don't need to teach me anything about Iraq.
> 
> As I've said, with their current policy it will only get worse for them.



You know nothing about Iraq. Keep your mouth shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dizer said:


> You know nothing about Iraq. Keep your mouth shut.



Shut your mouth I know everything about Iraq Saddam is my hero.


----------



## e3nad3alek

Hazzy997 said:


> Shut your mouth I know everything about Iraq Saddam is my hero.


Saddam is every Palestinian's hero


----------



## Falcon29

e3nad3alek said:


> Saddam is every Palestinian's hero



Relax it's a joke. And a Palestinian can have his own opinion regarding politics or preferences. It's funny you could care less what anybody elses opinions are.


----------



## Dizer

Hazzy997 said:


> Relax it's a joke. And a Palestinian can have his own opinion regarding politics or preferences. It's funny you could care less what anybody elses opinions are.



this sort of crap makes me happy that israel f*cks you in the *** every now and then.

Trashy people, no one deserves to die for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dizer said:


> this sort of crap makes me happy that israel f*cks you in the *** every now and then.
> 
> Trashy people, no one deserves to die for.



Shouldn't you be watching Tarazan? Since when did any of your people die for us? You're confusing Iraqi Sunni from decades ago for modern day Iraqi Shia.

LOL, I said it on purpose to get you mad.


----------



## Dizer

Hazzy997 said:


> Shouldn't you be watching Tarazan? Since when did any of your people die for us? You're confusing Iraqi Sunni from decades ago for modern day Iraqi Shia.
> 
> LOL, I said it on purpose to get you mad.



Iraqis died fighting for the sorry excuse of 'arab brethren' for people like you.. such as shame.

The graveyards of our soldiers still decorates palastinian lands. Had they known you cowards would support and exercise terrorism against their childrens children, they wouldn't have stepped into palastine.


----------



## Indus Falcon

This thread has to be one of the weirdest on PDF!! @Aeronaut Some moderation would help!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Dizer said:


> Iraqis died fighting for the sorry excuse of 'arab brethren' for people like you.. such as shame.
> 
> The graveyards of our soldiers still decorates palastinian lands. Had they known you cowards would support and exercise terrorism against their childrens children, they wouldn't have stepped into palastine.



You aren't Iraqi, Iraqi Sunni hereos fought in the independence war. They are remembered by God.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> Iraqis died fighting for the sorry excuse of 'arab brethren' for people like you.. such as shame.
> 
> The graveyards of our soldiers still decorates palastinian lands. Had they known you cowards would support and exercise terrorism against their childrens children, they wouldn't have stepped into palastine.


The best way to answer this guy and his kind is ignorance just no one of the Iraqis reply to him and he will shut up like a dog. 

by the way this guy disgrace the palestinians people he is so cheap that the wahhabist bought him for cheap so let the cheap guy bark no harm to us.


----------



## mahatir

Malik Alashter said:


> The best way to answer this guy and his kind is ignorance just no one of the Iraqis reply to him and he will shut up like a dog.
> 
> by the way this guy disgrace the palestinians people he is so cheap that the wahhabist bought him for cheap so let the cheap guy bark no harm to us.



As long as dogs are slaughtering each other why should even anyone drop tears on clowns killing each other over worthless shrines and worthless sharia law



MOHSENAM said:


> Do u know Iraq is the most demorat country among Arab world?
> and one of the most democrat countries in Asia.



Democracies dont have armies dropping barrel bombs and artellery on civilians just because they belong to a different sect . There is not a single democracy in the middle east , Lebanon had a good chance but was ruined by filthy Shia and Sunni islamists . 

As long as Muslims incorporate the khilafa crap into a political system there will never be a democracy in this region , the only democracy sadly in middle east is only Israel . 

we Arabs and our goverments lack the moral credentials to have a true democracy , still a long way to go .



Hazzy997 said:


> Shut your mouth I know everything about Iraq Saddam is my hero.



Saddam was the sunni version of bachar al assad , if you regard saddam as your hero then assad should fill the bill to , even al maliki fills it . 

There is not single difference between maliki , saddam or assad , all of them slaughtered their own people for the sake of power but you will find shia dogs here supporting maliki as long as he is killing sunnis same goes for sunnis who loved saddam while he was killing the shias . 

Mubarak had much more values than all of these filthy dogs , at least he gave up power without resorting to using egyptian divisions loyal to him to keep his chair .


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> As long as dogs are slaughtering each other why should even anyone drop tears on clowns killing each other over worthless shrines and worthless sharia law
> 
> 
> 
> Democracies dont have armies dropping barrel bombs and artellery on civilians just because they belong to a different sect . There is not a single democracy in the middle east , Lebanon had a good chance but was ruined by filthy Shia and Sunni islamists .
> 
> As long as Muslims incorporate the khilafa crap into a political system there will never be a democracy in this region , the only democracy sadly in middle east is only Israel .
> 
> we Arabs and our goverments lack the moral credentials to have a true democracy , still a long way to go .
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam was the sunni version of bachar al assad , if you regard saddam as your hero then assad should fill the bill to , even al maliki fills it .
> 
> There is not single difference between maliki , saddam or assad , all of them slaughtered their own people for the sake of power but you will find shia dogs here supporting maliki as long as he is killing sunnis same goes for sunnis who loved saddam while he was killing the shias .
> 
> Mubarak had much more values than all of these filthy dogs , at least he gave up power without resorting to using egyptian divisions loyal to him to keep his chair .



God matters more than a nobody heretic like you.



Malik Alashter said:


> The best way to answer this guy and his kind is ignorance just no one of the Iraqis reply to him and he will shut up like a dog.
> 
> by the way this guy disgrace the palestinians people he is so cheap that the wahhabist bought him for cheap so let the cheap guy bark no harm to us.



Bought me? Why do you think it's this way? Don't mistaken us for Shia murtadeen, we don't fight for interests, we fight for God and that's why we're going to win in the end.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Shut your mouth I know everything about Iraq Saddam is my hero.


Saddam was a mad bastard who ruined the region, and finally got caught like a worm from a shithole and sent to hell by Iraqi people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Saddam was a mad bastard who ruined the region, and finally got caught like a worm from a shithole and sent to hell by Iraqi people.



Go read my previous posts, I stated it was a joke to get that one guy angry. Yet two stupid people already quoted it. 

On a serious note, I already explained to you in another thread as to why I didn't support him. Let me make it clear though, it has nothing to do with you or your peoples beliefs. If I genuinely did support him I would have done so openly here gasban an akhlaahkum. 

Is @al-Hasani back yet? @Kaan


----------



## e3nad3alek

mahatir said:


> Saddam was the sunni version of bachar al assad , if you regard saddam as your hero then assad should fill the bill to , even al maliki fills it .
> 
> There is not single difference between maliki , saddam or assad , all of them slaughtered their own people for the sake of power but you will find shia dogs here supporting maliki as long as he is killing sunnis same goes for sunnis who loved saddam while he was killing the shias .
> 
> Mubarak had much more values than all of these filthy dogs , at least he gave up power without resorting to using egyptian divisions loyal to him to keep his chair .


this is offensive


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> God matters more than a nobody heretic like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought me? Why do you think it's this way? Don't mistaken us for Shia murtadeen, we don't fight for interests, we fight for God and that's why we're going to win in the end.



You fight for god by slaughtering civilians ? how wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> You fight for god by slaughtering civilians ? how wonderful



Who's slaughtering civilians? Gain some rationality instead of coming here with your 'Shia Sunni rape , rape this rape that'.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Who's slaughtering civilians? Gain some rationality instead of coming here with your 'Shia Sunni rape , rape this rape that'.



Your books is what caused this mess whether in Syria or Iraq , I am not the one killing civilians in both countries but rather your brothers in ISIS and other sectarian sunni and shia groups


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Your books is what caused this mess whether in Syria or Iraq , I am not the one killing civilians in both countries but rather your brothers in ISIS and other sectarian sunni and shia groups



What books??

Where do you have this idea of a perfect world without violence?


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> What books??
> 
> Where do you have this idea of a perfect world without violence?



sayid qutb , khomeny

Violence always existed but in other parts of the world it ended after people decided to work on eliminating the ideas that caused this violence .

The problem in our region we have violence because of the disorted ideologies we believe in but once these ideologies lose influence then the level of violence will decrease by a significant portion .

Just like in Egypt once the MB and talbanized islamists were crushed by Egyptian security forces the level of ethnic violence between christians and muslims decreased to a minimum .

Problem now we have multiply sources of violence in the region which makes the mission of eradicating it impossible but at-least it could be decreased by eliminating the sources inside our own countries .


----------



## 1000

mahatir said:


> sayid qutb , khomeny , osama biladen and there is a long list of such bastards in our region today followed by millions
> 
> Violence always existed but in other parts of the world it ended after people decided to work on eliminating the ideas that caused this violence .
> 
> The problem in our region we have violence because of the disorted ideologies we believe in but once these ideologies lose influence then the level of violence will decrease by a significant portion .
> 
> Just like in Egypt once the MB and talbanized islamists were crushed by Egyptian security forces the level of ethnic violence between christians and muslims decreased to a minimum .
> 
> Problem now we have multiply sources of violence in the region which makes the mission of eradicating it impossible but at-least it could be decreased by eliminating the sources inside our own countries .



he doesn't give a **** about the region, it's about Palestine for him. ( Islamists/bin laden/nusrats&ISIS ) that create havoc is good for his cause so he supports it, all that so he can take it back from Israel which is the most unlikely thing in the world as they are the best armed in the region.


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> sayid qutb , khomeny , osama biladen and there is a long list of such bastards in our region today followed by millions
> 
> Violence always existed but in other parts of the world it ended after people decided to work on eliminating the ideas that caused this violence .
> 
> The problem in our region we have violence because of the disorted ideologies we believe in but once these ideologies lose influence then the level of violence will decrease by a significant portion .
> 
> Just like in Egypt once the MB and talbanized islamists were crushed by Egyptian security forces the level of ethnic violence between christians and muslims decreased to a minimum .
> 
> Problem now we have multiply sources of violence in the region which makes the mission of eradicating it impossible but at-least it could be decreased by eliminating the sources inside our own countries .



I agree we have too much clerics taking matters into their hands. Although I disagree with you on some political aspects of the region.

I don't know which books you're speaking of, although for example in Gaza. We all mostly follow the Shafai3ee school.



1000 said:


> he doesn't give a **** about the region, it's about Palestine for him. ( Islamists/bin laden/nusrats&ISIS ) that create havoc is good for his cause so he supports it, all that so he can take it back from Israel which is the most unlikely thing in the world as they are the best armed in the region.



Yeah sure, I don't care about the region at all. Kid, you closet atheist quit throwing around accusations. I care much more about our Islamic Ummah than you do. All of our problems are tied together. Not one conflict can be solved unless we solve every single issue.

It's not a matter of one conflict. Try using your brain for the last time.

If it was about Palestine I would be happy by now. We got a unity government, a international boycott movement, international support for an independent Palestinain state. Egypt is going to open the border tuesday, Egyptian businessmen and other Arabs are going to invest in gaza. 

So save me your nonsense, I don't look at things from that POV.


----------



## mahatir

1000 said:


> he doesn't give a **** about the region, it's about Palestine for him. ( Islamists/bin laden/nusrats&ISIS ) that create havoc is good for his cause so he supports it, all that so he can take it back from Israel which is the most unlikely thing in the world as they are the best armed in the region.



Isis is the worst of all islamist groups in the region , cant tolerate someone supporting those dogs. Our problems today are much bigger than the palestinian/israel issue , arab countries now are fighting to ensure their very own existence and this existence is being threatened by islamist fighters immigrating into our region from europe , north africa and southeast asia . 

I am sure in near future ISIS will launch terrorist attacks against gulf and other countries around the world once they completely trench themselves in Anbar and Dier el zor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Isis is the worst of all islamist groups in the region , cant tolerate someone supporting those dogs. Our problems today are much bigger than the palestinian/israel issue , arab countries now are fighting to ensure their very own existence and this existence is being threatened by islamist fighters immigrating into our region from europe , north africa and southeast asia .
> 
> I am sure in near future ISIS will launch terrorist attacks against gulf and other countries around the world once they completely trench themselves in Anbar and Dier el zor.



Existence or identity? Our nations will continue to exist, although the identities of our nations may be altered. Why is this phenomena only increasing?

Is it really a coincidence that people are just tired of this current state? That's the most significant coincidence I've seen in my lifetime.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Existence or identity? Our nations will continue to exist, although the identities of our nations may be altered. Why is this phenomena only increasing?
> 
> Is it really a coincidence that people are just tired of this current state? That's the most significant coincidence I've seen in my lifetime.



I mean the end of nation states like Syria and Iraq then dividing them into sectarian entities fighting each other . 

You have this now in Iraq and Syria . Look at syria now divided into 4 parts divided between alawites , sunni islamists , isis and kurds. 

Iraq you have kurds in north "KRJ" , ISIS holding western iraq and south under shia militias . 

Now islamists are crying over how khilafa was divided into several countries now these countries will be further divided into smaller pieces based on ethnic , tribal and sect identities making things even worse.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997

Bro please do not troll in my threads.
will u delete your #4 post in
Saudi princesses need UK support

thanks


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Bro please do not troll in my threads.
> will u delete your #4 post in
> Saudi princesses need UK support
> 
> thanks



I'm not trolling, mutah is no different than what that king does.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm not trolling, mutah is no different than what that king does.


I am not interested to these things. but please do not talk about slaught from Imam Mahdi a.s .


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> I am not interested to these things. but please do not talk about slaught from Imam Mahdi a.s .



Okay.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Bro be gentlemen I liked your previous personality much more than now.
Bro we Iranian like Palestinians much, and hate their enemies too much.we always cures Israel and its supporters.

We like Hamas as well, we know Palestinian and Lebanese mujahids our brothers.

Bro we have always said Palestine Palestine and hated USA and Israel, do not misdiagnosis enemy and friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997
do not u want to delete your off toppic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hi @Yzd Khalifa , Do you know when @al-Hasani 's ban will be lifted? 
Why almost all of Saudis are left?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rmi5 said:


> Hi @Yzd Khalifa , Do you know when @al-Hasani 's ban will be lifted?
> Why almost all of Saudis are left?


Al-Hasani is still banned  ..

No, not all the Saudis are gone, there is still me in here and Al-Tamimi among others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Al-Hasani is still banned  ..
> 
> No, not all the Saudis are gone, there is still me in here and Al-Tamimi among others.



You also only come here occasionally 
What's up with you brother?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I've been busy with real life stuff and all that, you know? 


rmi5 said:


> You also only come here occasionally
> What's up with you brother?



I'm doing good thanks for asking  I hope you're doing good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I've been busy with real life stuff and all that, you know?
> 
> 
> I'm doing good thanks for asking  I hope you're doing good as well.



Almost the same for me too. Busy with studying, research, life, ...
Wish you bests, and hope to see you guys more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@mohsen 

I've been noticing Israeli media putting a lot of emphasis on Gaza armed strength recently. Ever since the reconciliation they've put several headlines out about how Hamas this and that. And how powerful they are therefore Israel must bomb Gaza as soon as possible. 

It seems like they're preparing the media and general public for more attacks. This is how the Israeli media plays out when they're preparing public opinion for assaults. 

Of course for the most part the Israeli public doesn't mind bombing people to death as long as nothing hits them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hazzy997 said:


> @mohsen
> 
> I've been noticing Israeli media putting a lot of emphasis on Gaza armed strength recently. Ever since the reconciliation they've put several headlines out about how Hamas this and that. And how powerful they are therefore Israel must bomb Gaza as soon as possible.
> 
> It seems like they're preparing the media and general public for more attacks. This is how the Israeli media plays out when they're preparing public opinion for assaults.
> 
> Of course for the most part the Israeli public doesn't mind bombing people to death as long as nothing hits them.


it's not like they have stopped their bombardments, but since they know Hamas will react, they have to bring some pretexts to justify their actions and its consequences (Hamas reactions) for their people. I think it's a good sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine @mohsen 

Do you know the music in this video?


----------



## Falcon29

@JayAtl

You mad bro?

I love Allah and I love his Quran!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you know the music in this video?


It's soundtrack of an old Iranian movie named 'Train'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kataria

Hazzy997 said:


> @JayAtl
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> I love Allah and I love his Quran!



Please ignore that coconut - brown on the outside, white on the inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> That doesn't matter, *there are racist Turkish members here.* Let's not go on.
> 
> @1000
> 
> Put a lot of effort into this thread. If you want to respond to me do so in the Coffee Shop.



Please name them.


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> I mean the end of nation states like Syria and Iraq then dividing them into sectarian entities fighting each other .
> 
> You have this now in Iraq and Syria . Look at syria now divided into 4 parts divided between alawites , sunni islamists , isis and kurds.
> 
> Iraq you have kurds in north "KRJ" , ISIS holding western iraq and south under shia militias .
> 
> Now islamists are crying over how khilafa was divided into several countries now these countries will be further divided into smaller pieces based on ethnic , tribal and sect identities making things even worse.


Maybe they will go down to cities and blocks and even houses can have their own states, provided they can afford it !
What you are saying is true, but i wonder why this is happening only in Syria(although they seem to have diminished the intensity of the fighting there and raised it in Iraq) and Iraq now.
So, what will happened as an ultimate result from these sectarian battles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Al-Hasani is still banned  ..
> 
> No, not all the Saudis are gone, there is still me in here and Al-Tamimi among others.



Why'd he get banned? And I barely see you here anymore man what's up?



Hazzy997 said:


> @JayAtl
> 
> You mad bro?
> 
> I love Allah and I love his Quran!



JayAtl hates muslims??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Why'd he get banned? And I barely see you here anymore man what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> JayAtl hates muslims??



He says he doesn't but calls most of us salafi jihadists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> He says he doesn't but calls most of us salafi jihadists.


Someone needs to tell him and the rest of these bharti Islamaphobes that the real word is Jihad and Jihadist is a corruption of that word.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Someone needs to tell him and the rest of these bharti Islamaphobes that the real word is Jihad and Jihadist is a corruption of that word.



True story. 

He was banned after several troll threads.


----------



## Dubious

Jessica_L said:


> Someone needs to tell him and the rest of these bharti Islamaphobes that the real word is Jihad and Jihadist is a corruption of that word.


 tried really ended up in some disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Akheilos said:


> tried really ended up in some disaster


I can Imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> True story.
> 
> He was banned after several troll threads.


Several Threads Damn! His sinophobic rants didn't effect anyone so I guess he turned on something else. Btw why was hasani banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Several Threads Damn! His sinophobic rants didn't effect anyone so I guess he turned on something else. Btw why was hasani banned?



Big flamewar in an old thread on Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Big flamewar in an old thread on Saudi Arabia.


Who started it and how'd it escalate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> Who started it and how'd it escalate?



I was defending Saudi Arabia on an issue and some people get into it with me. I was calm though, but some Turk made slurs against Arab nations and people. So Hasani got upset at that and responded, then the Turk said something which Hasani responded to which all became ugly. 

It was a troll fest since then, we had a Tamil gangster poser too who gave us a good laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> I was defending Saudi Arabia on an issue and some people get into it with me. I was calm though, but some Turk made slurs against Arab nations and people. So Hasani got upset at that and responded, then the Turk said something which Hasani responded to which all became ugly.
> 
> It was a troll fest since then, we had a Tamil gangster poser too who gave us a good laugh.



A turkish dude making slurs against Arab nations  I knew they had problems with Iran but why arab nations.I think he might be a false flagger and *Tamil gangster*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> A turkish dude making slurs against Arab nations  I knew they had problems with Iran but why arab nations.I think he might be a false flagger and *Tamil gangster*



The guy always disliked Arabs. 

The tamil guy was a different guy. 

You missed out though, he was giving us an address and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> The guy always disliked Arabs.
> 
> The tamil guy was a different guy.
> 
> You missed out though, he was giving us an address and everything.


My bad! I was having a discussion on submarines and corvettes in some other thread. Why was he giving out an address?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> My bad! I was having a discussion on submarines and corvettes in some other thread. Why was he giving out an address?



No broblem. 

He was trolling us about a Tamil gang somewhere in Canada and wanted a fight with about anybody. So he posted a photo of an apartment block and gave us his room number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hazzy997 said:


> No broblem.
> 
> He was trolling us about a Tamil gang somewhere in Canada and wanted a fight with about anybody. So he posted a photo of an apartment block and gave us his room number.


Well another lunatic bites the dust!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Nasar said:


> Well another lunatic bites the dust!



He was funny, but the other Indian in that thread was annoying.


----------



## DizuJ

Hazzy997 said:


> No broblem.
> 
> He was trolling us about a Tamil gang somewhere in Canada and wanted a fight with about anybody. So he posted a photo of an apartment block and gave us his room number.


come at me @ 39 courthouse Scarborough Toronto. I'm VVT tigers dawg. Ikillu Arabs homie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> come at me @ 39 courthouse Scarborough Toronto. I'm VVT tigers dawg. Ikillu Arabs homie



That was exactly him. 

Great impersonation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

Hazzy997 said:


> That was exactly him.
> 
> Great impersonation!



Alhasani was waiting for one of the trolls to insults his country which as you know is customary in PDF so that he can wage a flame war. He said that he needed to study for his late June final exams but he couldn't since he's addicted to PDF. So he arranged a ban and got an indian and a Tamil trolls to get banned with him. It a win-win situation. I think he was even prepared for the war and posted a page full of attack a minute and the thread went several dozens of pages before it got deleted. He gets to study & 2 less saudi haters on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Jessica_L said:


> Why'd he get banned? And I barely see you here anymore man what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> JayAtl hates muslims??



IDK why he keeps getting banned. 

I've been extremely busy with life and all, especially work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> Alhasani was actually waiting to wage a flame war with one of the trolls who insults his country which as you know is customary in PDF. He said that he needed to study for his late June final exams but he couldn't since he is addicted to PDF. So he arranged a ban and took down an indian and a Tamil trolls to get banned with him. It a win-win situation. He gets to study & 2 less saudi haters on PDF



We all need to study.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> No broblem.
> 
> He was trolling us about a Tamil gang somewhere in Canada and wanted a fight with about anybody. So he posted a photo of an apartment block and gave us his room number.


LOL! I remember some tamil poser with french flags also posted something about gangs.According to him Bloods and Crips were made by tamil.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> IDK why he keeps getting banned.
> 
> I've been extremely busy with life and all, especially work.


Oh aight! When ever you get a chance I would like to have a discussion with you about F-15s and Typhoons,That is if you don't mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Jessica_L said:


> LOL! I remember some tamil poser with french flags also posted something about gangs.According to him Bloods and Crips were made by tamil.
> 
> 
> .



That's him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> That's him.


Wow just Wow.

@cb4 
I heard there was a $20 billion project between Karachi and dubai which was cancelled??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Jessica_L said:


> Wow just Wow.
> 
> @cb4
> I heard there was a $20 billion project between Karachi and dubai which was cancelled??



Project by Malik Riaz only to fool people. He is always claiming to be building world's tallest buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> Wow just Wow.
> 
> @cb4
> I heard there was a $20 billion project between Karachi and dubai which was cancelled??


Are you talking about the worlds tallest tower in Karachi?


----------



## Mugwop

Abu Nasar said:


> Are you talking about the worlds tallest tower in Karachi?


Yes



cb4 said:


> Project by Malik Riaz only to fool people. He is always claiming to be building world's tallest buildings


I heard he also wanted to rebuild Ghakkar plaza in rwp almost 20 stories high.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jessica_L said:


> Yes


The project got axed, due to some misunderstanding. Turns out Bahria town was under the impression that their UAE partners were going to fund it, whereas they were only going to provide technical expertise. So the whole thing fell apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Alhasani was waiting for one of the trolls to insults his country which as you know is customary in PDF so that he can wage a flame war. He said that he needed to study for his late June final exams but he couldn't since he's addicted to PDF. So he arranged a ban and got an indian and a Tamil trolls to get banned with him. It a win-win situation. I think he was even prepared for the war and posted a page full of attack a minute and the thread went several dozens of pages before it got deleted. He gets to study & 2 less saudi haters on PDF



No, this time the Mongol and the Gypsy annoyed me although they were dealt with. The usual ignorants and inferiority ridden individuals. You are right though that it fitted right into the plan and that the outcome yielded the desired result. 

Yet I still have an exam tomorrow but I think that I will manage as usual.

Anyway I had a 1 week break and went to Paris to visit family and ran into Vincent Cassel in Neuilly.

Algeria-Belgium tonight. A difficult match for Algeria since Belgium are one of the most talented squads out there (partially thanks to the Belgian Arabs such as Hazard, Fellaini, Chadli etc. ironically) but I would not rule Algeria out. The best African/Asian team in the current World Cup in my opinion.















VS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> No, this time the Mongol and the Gypsy annoyed me although they were dealt with. The usual ignorants and inferiority ridden individuals. You are right though that it fitted right into the plan and that the outcome yielded the desired result.
> 
> Yet I still have an exam tomorrow but I think that I will manage as usual.
> 
> Anyway I had a 1 week break and went to Paris to visit family and ran into Vincent Cassel in Neuilly.
> 
> Algeria-Belgium tonight. A difficult match for Algeria since Belgium are one of the most talented squads out there (partially thanks to the Belgian Arabs such as Hazard, Fellaini, Chadli etc. ironically) but I would not rule Algeria out. The best African/Asian team in the current World Cup in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS:


Good to see you back in PDF 
I don't know muck about the Algerian team. Karim Benzema of France. who is of Algerian descent, almost got a hat-trick 
Playing against Honduras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Good to see you back in PDF
> I don't know muck about the Algerian team. Karim Benzema of France. who is of Algerian descent, almost got a hat-trick
> Playing against Honduras.



Yes, I saw that. Cheering for France for obvious reasons outside of Algeria and Spain.

Ironically there were Honduran players of Arab ancestry in that game as well.

Saudi Aramco World :
The Arabs of Honduras

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inmigración_árabe_en_Honduras

We are everywhere.

We miss Zizou though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I saw that. Cheering for France for obvious reasons outside of Algeria and Spain.
> 
> Ironically there were Honduran players of Arab ancestry in that game as well.
> 
> Saudi Aramco World :
> The Arabs of Honduras
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inmigración_árabe_en_Honduras
> 
> We are everywhere.
> 
> We miss Zizou though.



It's too bad that Zidane retired. I would like to see him head butting one of the soccer-field trolls again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

@al-Hasani are you watching the game?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Sup fellas ! 








ebray said:


> @al-Hasani are you watching the game?









Im cheering for Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

ALGERIAAAAAAAAAAAAA
First goal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

ebray said:


> ALGERIAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> First goal



Penalty

Algeria didn't perform as it suppose to be in the first half. The second half Belgium will set the field on fire mark it dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

As an Arab you must support an Arab country over Belgium despite the Belgian national team having players of Arab origin.

The current result is awesome and as I predicted Algeria is by far the strongest African and Asian team at the World Cup. It's amazing.

As the sole representative of the Arab world we should support them and they should make us proud.

Good to see you back.

1-1. A shame. An Arab scored against Algeria. LOL.



Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Welcome back!



Thanks bro. What's been going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Algerians aren't Arabs rather Berbers. 

Remember?? 

@Ceylal

Belgium Scored!!! 

NOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> @al-Hasani are you watching the game?







This fellow just scored against Belgium. Anyway Algeria can be proud of their performance. I was watching the game with a closed eye in the background while I am preparing for my exam. Going to quit PDF for today soon as well.

Hazard with the assist to 2-1. So now 2 of the "only" 3 Belgian footballers of Arab origin have helped defeat Algeria. Anyway in football there is no such thing and everyone is against everyone - even teams from the same country. Just having a bit of fun.

@Hazzy997

Yeah, I remember our Berber friend. But in all seriousness then Arabs and Berbers are cousins and already related. Let alone now after 1300 years of intermarriage. They are good people. Even our Berber friend admitted it himself in that famous quote of his that I found.

The Yanks won yesterday against Ghana. A bit surprising. So was Michigan on fire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

Belgians scored 2 goals. @Arabian Legend predicted it. I'm now supporting Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Belgians scored 2 goals. @Arabian Legend predicted it. I'm now supporting Belgium.



Gloryhunter.

Anyway France or Spain will win.

In all seriousness then I can only see Brazil take it. Especially when the WC is being played at their own turf. They are the biggest favorites to win it for the 6th time.

Anyway Arabs form one of the biggest ethnic groups in Brazil so I am fine with that.

Arab Brazilian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> As an Arab you must support an Arab country over Belgium despite the Belgian national team having players of Arab origin.
> 
> The current result is awesome and as I predicted Algeria is by far the strongest African and Asian team at the World Cup. It's amazing.
> 
> As the sole representative of the Arab world we should support them and they should make us proud.
> 
> Good to see you back.
> 
> 1-1. A shame. An Arab scored against Algeria. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. What's been going on?





ebray said:


> Belgians scored 2 goals. @Arabian Legend predicted it. I'm now supporting Belgium.





I only cheer for whoever plays good and have the capacity to entrain me. Algeria performed badly using the defensive tactic in the first half, wast of time if you asks me. Belgium has very skilled players, played very good and nailed it. I watched the game with bunch of my Belgian friends here in Toronto. I knew the gonna won the game so I saved myself the embarrassment from the beginning and took their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend



Nice tactic. BTW it's been 8 years now. Feels like a very long time. In 2018 we simply have to qualify for the 5th time. Yet we are still the only ME team outside of Turkey that have managed to get out of the group stage (1994).

I hope that KSA can win its 4th AFC Asian Cup and equal Japan's record this January and then qualify for the Confederations Cup in 2017 and later the World Cup in 2018.

By 2022 we must hijack Qatar's hosting of the World Cup or annex it altogether tbeforehand.

Anyway I have to go because I must prepare the final details for my exam tomorrow so I will miss the Brazil game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tactic. BTW it's been 8 years now. Feels like a very long time. In 2018 we simply have to qualify for the 5th time. Yet we are still the only ME team outside of Turkey that have managed to get out of the group stage (1994).
> 
> I hope that KSA can win its 4th AFC Asian Cup and equal Japan's record this January and then qualify for the Confederations Cup in 2017 and later the World Cup in 2018.
> 
> By 2022 we must hijack Qatar's hosting of the World Cup or annex it altogether tbeforehand.
> 
> Anyway I have to go because I must prepare the final details for my exam tomorrow so I will miss the Brazil game.



LOL. I like the optimistic spirit you have. Not for the ten coming years. Our team is sucks despite having great players. The whole youth administration should be restructured I must say.

Yeah Qatar will be a province by 2022 so what we should work on is the tourist Visa thing.

Anyway, good luck on your exams homie. Keep us proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> LOL. I like the optimistic spirt you have. Not for the ten coming years. Our team is sucks despite having great players. The whole youth administration should be restructured I must say.
> 
> Yeah Qatar will be a province by 2022 so what we should work on is the tourist Visa thing.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on your exams homie. Keep us proud.



Always positive, man.

By that time we will annex the entire Arabian Peninsula.

Yes, but given our history and traditions qualification for the 2018 World Cup is highly plausible. It's just that the period from 2007 to 2012 has been the worst in 3-4 decades. Basically since we lost the AFC Asian Cup final against Iraq in 2007.

Anyway given that there are between 10-15 million Brazilians of Arab origins (some even say more!) I must say that I would not be sad if they won.

One of them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mário_Zagallo

He even coached KSA for 3 years between 1981-1984!

Going by that logic then we can nearly choose every team out there. Even Iran might have some Iranian Arab players on their team. Not that I think that they will ever manage to get out of the group stage like the 3 previous times that they played in a World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@atatwolf

Didn't expect you to come off to be like that, once again I ask of the same thing.

@Kaan 

PM me please.


----------



## Aepsilons

Awesome thread! Regards to all my Arab brothers !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Awesome thread! Regards to all my Arab brothers !






























Welcome dear and feel at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> Welcome dear and feel at home.




Shokran, sadeek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Shokran, sadeek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


>



So delicious looking @al-Hasani ! I love Middle Eastern Dates , i was lucky to try some at a local restaurant some time ago. I bet the ones grown in Saudi Arabia are the best eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> So delicious looking @al-Hasani ! I love Middle Eastern Dates , i was lucky to try some at a local restaurant some time ago. I bet the ones grown in Saudi Arabia are the best eh?



Glad that you like it. Arab cuisine itself is extremely diverse because we are talking about the cuisine of 20 + countries located next to the Atlantic in the West (Morocco) to being located next to the Arabian Sea in the East (Oman) to Syria in the North and Comoros in the Southern Hemisphere in the Indian Ocean.

Yes, that's at least what the experts claim and the reputation say.

There are many distinct type of dates. It's a bit like olives in the Arab world. We cherish both and since both are them are very healthy it's a good thing I guess. On the other hand we tend to have a weakness for sweets and meat dishes and that's not that healthy as you know.






The Ajwa date of Hijaz is known as the "King of Dates" and it was the favorite date of Prophet Muhammad (saws).






Please visit this page below for more information:

Saudi Arabia Dates. Best Quality Dried Dates, Fresh Dates, Dates Syrup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I'm getting hungry reading & looking at these pictures! Must get dates to nibble on now...hahaha!

@al-Hasani , 

Is Mezedeke an arabic style of music /dance? Or is it turkish? I love this particular song...but never knew the meaning or language origin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Is Mezedeke an arabic style of music /dance? Or is it turkish? I love this particular song...but never knew the meaning or language origin...


Egytian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm getting hungry reading & looking at these pictures! Must get dates to nibble on now...hahaha!
> 
> @al-Hasani ,
> 
> Is Mezedeke an arabic style of music /dance? Or is it turkish? I love this particular song...but never knew the meaning or language origin...



Arabic of course. Same with belly dancing.

You are welcome to check this thread out about Arabic music below. The moderators need to make it sticky. There have been many threads about Arabic music but most are old and not on our section.

Arabic Music (modern, traditional, poems, anasheed, dua etc.) | Page 2

Time to update it. You might visit and ask questions there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Thanks @al-Hasani and @xenon54 ! Shukran habibi (??)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thanks @al-Hasani and @xenon54 ! Shukran habibi (??)



Habayeb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*Saudi Arabian woman stabbed to death in park 'because she was wearing traditional Muslim dress' was science PhD student who had been in the UK for just six months*



*Nahid Almanea, 31, was found dying in Colchester, Essex, on Tuesday*
*The student was wearing Muslim dress - an Abaya robe and a hijab scarf*
*Police believe that the religious clothing may have made her a target*
*It emerged today that Ms Almanea was studying English ahead of her PhD*
*Teachers paid tribute today to 'considerate' and 'hard-working' student*
*Was 'seeking brighter future' studying life sciences at University of Essex*
*Police questioning 52-year-old man from Colchester in connection with death*
By KIERAN CORCORAN and MIA DE GRAAF

PUBLISHED: 14:46 GMT, 18 June 2014 | UPDATED: 12:27 GMT, 19 June 2014

A Saudi Arabian woman who could have been was stabbed to death for wearing Muslim clothing was a science PhD student who moved to the UK just six months ago, it emerged today.

Nahid Almanea, 31, was found bleeding to death at 10.40am on Tuesday on a footpath in Colchester, Essex.

*The 'quiet, considerate' student was wearing a dark blue robe called an Abaya, as well as a multi-coloured hijab scarf, leading police to believe she may have been targeted for religious reasons.*






*Investigation: Forensics scale the path where a Saudi Arabian student in her 30s was battered to death yesterday as police probe suspicions that she was targeted for being a Muslim. She was wearing an abaya and a hijab*





*Murder hunt: Police have revealed the woman found battered to death in Colchester yesterday morning was wearing a full-length robe and a hijab as they investigate whether the attack was racially motivated*

Ms Almanea was taking a language course at Essex University ahead of starting a life sciences PhD. She is thought to have been living in Colchester with her brother.

Paramedics tried to save her but she died at the scene from head and body injuries. Police confirmed Ms Almanea's identity this morning.

A 52-year-old man from Colchester has been arrested in connection with the incident. Officers are thought to have requested extra time to question him.

Teachers from the English language course Ms Almanea studied - from which she was due to graduate in August - today paid tribute to her.

Richard Barnard, head of the University of Essex's International Academy, said: ‘Nahid was a student on the Essex English Language Programme, which develops students' English language skills.

‘Nahid joined this programme and was a very hard-working and conscientious student, who was making excellent progress.

‘She was a quiet, considerate and well-respected member of the programme and had ambitions to move on to further academic study. She will be greatly missed by her teachers and her fellow students.’

Muslim student leaders yesterday expressed their dismay at the attack.

Omar Ali, president of the Federation of Student Islamic Societies, said: 'A Saudi international student at the University of Essex, Nahid Almanea, had only recently come to the UK in pursuit of an education for a brighter future.

'Essex Police have confirmed that her hijab (Muslim dress) may have played a factor in this horrific crime.






*Location: The above map shows where in Colchester the body was found. The area was cordoned off yesterday*





*Cordon: Paramedics attended the scene just after 10.40am but they were unable to save the victim*

'This is the saddest piece news I have had the displeasure of receiving in all my years of student activism. Our sincere prayers are with our sister who has been murdered and we extend our sincerest condolences to her family.'

Detective Superintendent Tracy Hawkings said officers were keeping an open mind about the motive of the attack.

But she added: 'We are conscious that the dress of the victim will have identified her as likely being a Muslim and this is one of the main lines of the investigation but again there is no firm evidence at this time that she was targeted because of her religion.'

Detectives are now appealing for witnesses who used the trail between 8.30am and 11am that day.

Ms Hawkings said: 'This crime was committed on a busy thoroughfare where you would expect a number of people to be walking.

'It was a brazen, reckless attack and there is a high likelihood people were there or there about at the time.'





*Death: The woman was found the Salary Brook Trail public path on the outskirts of Colchester, Essex*





*Probe: Police are appealing for anyone with information. It is the second brutal murder in the town since March*

Officers also asked residents to check their gardens and rubbish bins for any discarded weapons or blood stained clothing.

The victim is believed to have left her home in the Greenstead area of Colchester at around 10am.

Ms Hawkings said: 'We have not yet been able to formally identify the victim but we believe we know who she is and specially trained family liaison officers are speaking with her family now.





*Similar: Police conceded that the incident bears similarities to the murder of James Attfield, pictured with his mother Julie Finch, who was stabbed in March*

'A forensic post-mortem is due to be carried out this afternoon to establish the cause of death but at this time it would appear that a knife or other bladed weapon was used in this attack.

'The victim also suffered facial injuries but the cause of these has yet to be established.

'We have no further detail on the murder weapon or weapons at this time but if anyone comes across any suspicious items which they think could be connected to this murder we would ask them to call us.'

After the incident, police launched a search of the area using sniffer dogs and a helicopter with thermal imaging equipment.

A cordon was set up around the area as forensics officers began work.

The University of Essex, where Ms Almanea studied, warned its students to stay vigilant walking through the town.

In an email to students yesterday, the university said: 'There is a police presence on campus, and police are speaking to users of the Salary Brook trail.

'When travelling to and from campus don’t walk alone if possible, don’t take short cuts and keep to well-lit areas. Stay vigilant and be aware of your surroundings.'

One local resident said: 'It’s a terrible thing to happen but it can be quite rough around here.

'I just hope they get to the bottom of what happened.'

The woman was found on the Salary Brook Trail on the outskirts of Colchester. The footpath was cordoned off by police yesterday.

Neighbour Jane Davies, 66, who lives not far from the path in the Greenstead area of Colchester, said Ms Almanea moved in about three weeks ago.

She said: 'There is a real sense of shock here. It would be horrible to think it was something to do with race.

'I saw her every morning and she was always in a silver car. I can't think for the life of me why she didn't drive on Tuesday.

Essex University student Ataa Koonison, 22, said: 'I'm sure she only moved in three or so weeks ago, so I haven't really got to know her... When I came back to the police here, I was really scared.

'I'm sure a lot of people take that same route to the university.'

Saudi Arabian diplomats yesterday offered condolences to the family, and said they are working to bring home her body.

A statement from the Saudi embassy in the UK said: 'Prince Mohammed bin Nawaf bin Abdulaziz, Saudi Ambassador to the UK, expressed in a telephone call to the brother of the deceased his sincerest condolences to her family.

‘He affirmed the embassy's speed in taking all the procedures for the transfer of the body of the deceased to the Kingdom.'

Officers are also looking at possible links with the murder of James Attfield, a vulnerable man with brain damage who died after being stabbed more than 100 times at a park in the town in March.

'There are some immediate similarities between this murder and that of James Attfield but there are also a large number of differences as well,' she said.

'There is no current known motive for this attack and we are keeping an open mind and exploring all possible avenues of investigation.'

Officers will be carrying out additional patrols in the area.

Anyone with any information should contact the major investigation team on 01245 282103, Essex Police on 101 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.





*Appeal for calm: Street lights near the murder scene will be left on overnight to reassure residents*

Read more: Saudi student Nahid Almanea killed in Colchester footpath attack 'targeted because of Muslim robes' was science PhD student | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Who kills a 31 year old defenseless and peaceful woman in public with a knife? Deranged scum.

@levina (since you are around here)


----------



## al-Hasani

*Great news!*

Guys today the Danish Islamic Council opened up the first real mosque (Grand Mosque) here in Denmark, Copenhagen. There are currently about 200.000 Muslims in Copenhagen out of a population of 1.6 million or so. It was about time. It has been financed by Qatar and people from the Arab world also attended. I will be praying there tomorrow for Jumuah. The Grand Mosque is not far from where I am living. 4 minutes in metro and train from where I am and 15 minutes by bike and 30 min. by foot.

*بالصور والفيديو.. شاهد افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري في الدنمارك*​
كوبنهاجن - قنا | 2014-06-19

تم اليوم افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري بالعاصمة الدنماركية كوبنهاجن الذي يعد أول مركز ثقافي إسلامي ، وجامع في الدنمارك ، والذي أقيم على نفقة صاحب السمو الأمير الوالد الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني.

وقد ألقى سعادة الدكتور غيث بن مبارك الكواري، وزير الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية، كلمة بهذه المناسبة ، أوضح فيها أن افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضَارِيِّ ترجَمَةٌ فِعلِيَةٌ لِرَغبَةٍ أَكِيدَةٍ في التَّعَارُفِ عُبِّرَ عَنْهَا في مُنَاسَبَاتٍ عَدِيدَةٍ مِنْ تَارِيخِ مَمْلَكَةِ الدنماركِ وَالْعَالَمِ اَلْإِسْلَامِيّ .

وأكد وزير الأوقاف أن دولةَ قطر بِقِيَادَةِ حضرة صاحب السمو الشيخ تميم بن حمد آل ثاني أمير البلاد المفدى لَنْ تَتوانى في رِعَايَةِ اَلْجُهُودِ التي تُبْرِزُ قِيمَةَ الإِسْلاَمِ اَلْحَقِيقِيَة القائمة عَلَى اَلْوَسَطِيَّةِ وَالاِعْتِدَالِ ، كَمَا لَنْ تَتَخَلَّفَ عَنْ دَعْمِ كُلِّ حِوَارٍ جَادٍّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَ اَلْمُسْلِمِينَ في كُلِّ بِقَاعِ اَلْأَرْضِ وَيُؤَسِّسُ لِعَلاَقَاتٍ تَعَارُفِيَةٍ مُتَوَازِنَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَ وَمَعَ جِيرَانِهِمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ اَلْمُسلمينَ.

وَشدد سعادته على أنَّ دَوْلَةَ قَطَر، التي تُسْهِمَ بِقَنَاعَةٍ تَامَّةٍ فِي كُلِّ اَلْمُبَادَرَاتِ اَلْإِيجَابِيَةِ لِلْحِوَارِ بَيْنَ الثَّقَافَاتِ وَتَحَالُفِ اَلْحَضَارَاتِ، والتَّعَارُفِ بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ، تَسْعَدُ بِدَعْمِهَا لِهَذَا اَلْمَشْرُوعِ اَلْحَضَارِيِّ، وَتَتَطَلَّعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا اَلْمَرْكَزُ جِسْرًا لِبِنَاءِ اَلثِّقَةِ، وَمَنَارَةً لِتَحْقِيقِ اَلتَّعَارُفِ بَيْنَ اَلشَّعْبِ اَلدَّنِمَارْكِيِّ وَشُعُوبِ اَلْعَالَمِ اَلْإِسْلَامِيِّ، مِنْ أَجْلِ اَلْمُسْتَقْبَلِ.

من جانبه، أكد السيد عبدالحميد الحمدي رئيس المجلس الإسلامي الدنماركي أن مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري يمثل نقلة نوعية في تاريخ المسلمين في الدنمارك، وفي علاقتها بالعالم الإسلامي.. مشيداً في هذا الصدد بدور دولة قطر في إقامة هذا المشروع التاريخي الذي يعد نموذجا لغيره من المجتمعات.

حضر الافتتاح عدد من المسؤولين بدولة قطر ومملكة الدنمارك، وعدد من العلماء ورجال الدين.

يذكر أن مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري أقيم تحت إشراف المكتب الهندسي الخاص على مساحة (5216) مترا مربعا ومساحة البناء (6931) مترا مربعا، ويتكون المركز الذي يديره المركز الإسلامي الدنماركي من مركز ثقافي، وجامع يتسع لأكثر من (1000) مصل من الرجال والطابق الثاني مخصص للنساء ويتسع لـ (500) مصلية.

كما يحتوي المركز على مسرح لأنشطته وقاعة للمؤتمرات، وقاعات دراسية، ومدرسة، وقد تم تخصيص (200) متر مربع من المساحة لمحلات تجارية ليكون ريعها الوقفي لتمويل المركز.

ويهدف مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري إلى خدمة المسلمين في الدنمارك، وليكون منارة لفهم أعمق لتعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف الذي يكفل التعايش السلمي بين الجميع وتقاربهم.

صحيفة العرب القطرية - بالصور والفيديو.. شاهد افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري في الدنمارك





















This is big news for the 300.000 strong Muslim community in Denmark.

@Arabian Legend @JUBA etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> *Great news!*
> 
> Guys today the Danish Islamic Council opened up the first real mosque (Grand Mosque) here in Denmark, Copenhagen. There are currently about 200.000 Muslims in Copenhagen out of a population of 1.6 million or so. It was about time. It has been financed by Qatar and people from the Arab world also attended. I will be praying there tomorrow for Jumuah. The Grand Mosque is not far from where I am living. 4 minutes in metro and train from where I am and 15 minutes by bike and 30 min. by foot.
> 
> *بالصور والفيديو.. شاهد افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري في الدنمارك*​
> كوبنهاجن - قنا | 2014-06-19
> 
> تم اليوم افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري بالعاصمة الدنماركية كوبنهاجن الذي يعد أول مركز ثقافي إسلامي ، وجامع في الدنمارك ، والذي أقيم على نفقة صاحب السمو الأمير الوالد الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني.
> 
> وقد ألقى سعادة الدكتور غيث بن مبارك الكواري، وزير الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية، كلمة بهذه المناسبة ، أوضح فيها أن افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضَارِيِّ ترجَمَةٌ فِعلِيَةٌ لِرَغبَةٍ أَكِيدَةٍ في التَّعَارُفِ عُبِّرَ عَنْهَا في مُنَاسَبَاتٍ عَدِيدَةٍ مِنْ تَارِيخِ مَمْلَكَةِ الدنماركِ وَالْعَالَمِ اَلْإِسْلَامِيّ .
> 
> وأكد وزير الأوقاف أن دولةَ قطر بِقِيَادَةِ حضرة صاحب السمو الشيخ تميم بن حمد آل ثاني أمير البلاد المفدى لَنْ تَتوانى في رِعَايَةِ اَلْجُهُودِ التي تُبْرِزُ قِيمَةَ الإِسْلاَمِ اَلْحَقِيقِيَة القائمة عَلَى اَلْوَسَطِيَّةِ وَالاِعْتِدَالِ ، كَمَا لَنْ تَتَخَلَّفَ عَنْ دَعْمِ كُلِّ حِوَارٍ جَادٍّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَ اَلْمُسْلِمِينَ في كُلِّ بِقَاعِ اَلْأَرْضِ وَيُؤَسِّسُ لِعَلاَقَاتٍ تَعَارُفِيَةٍ مُتَوَازِنَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَ وَمَعَ جِيرَانِهِمْ مِنْ غَيْرِ اَلْمُسلمينَ.
> 
> وَشدد سعادته على أنَّ دَوْلَةَ قَطَر، التي تُسْهِمَ بِقَنَاعَةٍ تَامَّةٍ فِي كُلِّ اَلْمُبَادَرَاتِ اَلْإِيجَابِيَةِ لِلْحِوَارِ بَيْنَ الثَّقَافَاتِ وَتَحَالُفِ اَلْحَضَارَاتِ، والتَّعَارُفِ بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ، تَسْعَدُ بِدَعْمِهَا لِهَذَا اَلْمَشْرُوعِ اَلْحَضَارِيِّ، وَتَتَطَلَّعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا اَلْمَرْكَزُ جِسْرًا لِبِنَاءِ اَلثِّقَةِ، وَمَنَارَةً لِتَحْقِيقِ اَلتَّعَارُفِ بَيْنَ اَلشَّعْبِ اَلدَّنِمَارْكِيِّ وَشُعُوبِ اَلْعَالَمِ اَلْإِسْلَامِيِّ، مِنْ أَجْلِ اَلْمُسْتَقْبَلِ.
> 
> من جانبه، أكد السيد عبدالحميد الحمدي رئيس المجلس الإسلامي الدنماركي أن مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري يمثل نقلة نوعية في تاريخ المسلمين في الدنمارك، وفي علاقتها بالعالم الإسلامي.. مشيداً في هذا الصدد بدور دولة قطر في إقامة هذا المشروع التاريخي الذي يعد نموذجا لغيره من المجتمعات.
> 
> حضر الافتتاح عدد من المسؤولين بدولة قطر ومملكة الدنمارك، وعدد من العلماء ورجال الدين.
> 
> يذكر أن مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري أقيم تحت إشراف المكتب الهندسي الخاص على مساحة (5216) مترا مربعا ومساحة البناء (6931) مترا مربعا، ويتكون المركز الذي يديره المركز الإسلامي الدنماركي من مركز ثقافي، وجامع يتسع لأكثر من (1000) مصل من الرجال والطابق الثاني مخصص للنساء ويتسع لـ (500) مصلية.
> 
> كما يحتوي المركز على مسرح لأنشطته وقاعة للمؤتمرات، وقاعات دراسية، ومدرسة، وقد تم تخصيص (200) متر مربع من المساحة لمحلات تجارية ليكون ريعها الوقفي لتمويل المركز.
> 
> ويهدف مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري إلى خدمة المسلمين في الدنمارك، وليكون منارة لفهم أعمق لتعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف الذي يكفل التعايش السلمي بين الجميع وتقاربهم.
> 
> صحيفة العرب القطرية - بالصور والفيديو.. شاهد افتتاح مركز حمد بن خليفة الحضاري في الدنمارك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is big news for the 300.000 strong Muslim community in Denmark.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA etc.


Doesn't looks like a mosque that we are accustomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Doesn't looks like a mosque that we are accustomed.



What do you mean? I guess that you are referring to the design? Well, it does not remind me of any traditional mosque in the Arab world or the ME as a whole. I think that the local environment did not allow for that. From the outside it does not really look like a mosque. It only has one minaret. It's located in a industrial area as well. So that might be the cause for that. Anyway it is obviously very modern and has some traditional design from the inside. The problem is that it would not fall to the taste of the Danes if a huge mosque with traditional design would emerge as there has been controversy with that mosque. The first of its kind in the country. That's just my guess.

Of course it is nothing compared to the Grand Mosque in Paris which is built in one of the many traditional Arab architectural styles reminiscent of the architecture found in Al-Andalus and Northern Africa.

This was/is my local mosque in Paris.



Grand Mosque of Paris by bariisiyobasto, on Flickr



Minaret of the Grand Mosque in Paris, France by Ivo Lisitzki, on Flickr



Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr



Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr



Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr

Grand Mosque of Paris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was built in 1926 and in Paris of all places so it might have something to do with this.

@Wahhab2701

I am going to answer your question here since I don't want to derail the other thread since it is for photos from the Arab world.

Yes, as long as the expansion is taking place most countries will have a smaller quota than usual but as soon as the expansion work ends the end result will be that many more pilgrims than before are able to visit. So it's a necessary evil for a few years. Afterwards it will only be positive for pilgrims as it will greatly improve their chances of going for hajj or umrah. I hope that was answer enough.

Also I can direct you to this thread below for more information:

"Makkah and Madinah News and Updates"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> What do you mean? I guess that you are referring to the design? Well, it does not remind me of any traditional mosque in the Arab world or the ME as a whole. I think that the local environment did not allow for that. From the outside it does not really look like a mosque. It only has one minaret. It's located in a industrial area as well. So that might be the cause for that. Anyway it is obviously very modern and has some traditional design from the inside. The problem is that it would not fall to the taste of the Danes if a huge mosque with traditional design would emerge as there has been controversy with that mosque. The first of its kind in the country. That's just my guess.
> 
> Of course it is nothing compared to the Grand Mosque in Paris which is built in one of the many traditional Arab architectural styles reminiscent of the architecture found in Al-Andalus and Northern Africa.
> 
> This was/is my local mosque in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Mosque of Paris by bariisiyobasto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Minaret of the Grand Mosque in Paris, France by Ivo Lisitzki, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Grande Mosquée de Paris by halvorbodin, on Flickr
> 
> Grand Mosque of Paris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It was built in 1926 and in Paris of all places so it might have something to do with this.
> 
> @Wahhab2701
> 
> I am going to answer your question here since I don't want to derail the other thread since it is for photos from the Arab world.
> 
> Yes, as long as the expansion is taking place most countries will have a smaller quota than usual but as soon as the expansion work ends the end result will be that many more pilgrims than before are able to visit. So it's a necessary evil for a few years. Afterwards it will only be positive for pilgrims as it will greatly improve their chances of going for hajj or umrah. I hope that was answer enough.
> 
> Also I can direct you to this thread below for more information:
> 
> "Makkah and Madinah News and Updates"



Hmmm....

I meant, there was no dome in that mosque. Flat ceiliing. But i don't know Arabic architecture maybe it's like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I meant, there was no dome in that mosque. Flat ceiliing. But i don't know Arabic architecture maybe it's like that.



LOL, no. Domes are completely normal in Arab mosques. In fact that has been the traditional way since the beginning. The earliest mosques had dome structures. The mosque has just been built in a rather modern/futuristic fashion which I personally do not like but many mosques across the world tend to look like that unfortunately. Also the compounds also host a cultural center etc. So that might have impacted the design. The design was done by a Danish firm if I am not wrong. The construction was just financed by people from Qatar. It's the Islamic Council in Denmark which will have full authority over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Militant Atheist 

This helps, also scroll down to the subsections down at the bottom. 

http://www.aljazeerah.info/Islamic ...ssage to Humanity By Hassan Ali El-Najjar.htm


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> This helps, also scroll down to the subsections down at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.aljazeerah.info/Islamic Editorials/2007/September/The Scientific Evidence That God Exists and the Holy Qur'an Is His Message to Humanity By Hassan Ali El-Najjar.htm


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Hazzy997 said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> This helps, also scroll down to the subsections down at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.aljazeerah.info/Islamic Editorials/2007/September/The Scientific Evidence That God Exists and the Holy Qur'an Is His Message to Humanity By Hassan Ali El-Najjar.htm



You owe me a laptop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> You owe me a laptop.



Look into it bud.


----------



## tesla

go go algeria 

perfect first half Algeria leading 3 -0 south korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Everybody is excited over Algeria. On facebook I thought a new leader was elected or something, lol. I'm like why are all these Palestinians happy.


----------



## Hakan

Algeria and the U.S played good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

In the other part of the world, Indonesia national football team beat Pakistan U-22 last Saturday with 4:0 scores......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

As I said then Algeria are by far the best Muslim and non-European and non-South American team out there. Unlike others that play stone age football and probably never will advance from the group stage in a World Cup.

Amazing victory and Algeria did the entire Arab world proud by outplaying South Korea.





Watched the game with an Algerian friend of mine and a bunch of other Arabs from across the Arab world. Great fun. Now they need to draw or win against the Ruskies.






Currently the 22th best team in the world according to the controversial FIFA ranking. Not bad.

BTW there is nothing like Arab commentators. Only South American/Spanish commentators reach that level of awesomeness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Halo @al-Hasani 

How are you buddy ? 

I just want to ask you about Bani Anshar, even though it is a very important tribe in the beginning of Islam, but it seems that this tribe never have any powerful position in the Arab world after our prophet passed away, is it right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Halo @al-Hasani
> 
> How are you buddy ?
> 
> I just want to ask you about Bani Anshar, even though it is a very important tribe in the beginning of Islam, but it seems that this tribe never have any powerful position in the Arab world after our prophet passed away, is it right ?



I am well. Thanks for asking. I hope the same is the case with you!
I have just been extremely busy in the last few days so I was not on PDF. When Ramadan starts I will be even more busy.

Banu Khazraj and Banu Aws were very prolific after the Hijra.

Many of them are still present in Hijaz while the remaining migrated across the entire Arab world and outside of the Arab world. Today they do not form any single unit but are made up of a lot of families/tribes etc.

Madinah is famous for having families that trace their ancestry to the Ansar. Same with other cities of Hijaz. Yanbu included. Makkah as well obviously. Many of the families use Al-Ansari as their surname together with their clan/tribal/family name. More often than not they do not use Al-Ansari at all.

Muhannad who was the 4th Emir of the Arab Mujahideen in Chechnya was rumored to belong to the Ansar.



​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> I am well. Thanks for asking. I hope the same is the case with you!
> I have just been extremely busy in the last few days so I was not on PDF. When Ramadan starts I will be even more busy.
> 
> Banu Khazraj and Banu Aws were very prolific after the Hijra.
> 
> Many of them are still present in Hijaz while the remaining migrated across the entire Arab world and outside of the Arab world. Today they do not form any single unit but are made up of a lot of families/tribes etc.
> 
> Madinah is famous for having families that trace their ancestry to the Ansar. Same with other cities of Hijaz. Yanbu included. Makkah as well obviously. Many of the families use Al-Ansari as their surname together with their clan/tribal/family name. More often than not they do not use Al-Ansari at all.
> 
> Muhannad who was the 4th Emir of the Arab Mujahideen in Chechnya was rumored to belong to the Ansar.



Thanks for the info friend,

Actually I am quite enthusiastic now, trying to do something different inshaALLAH, starting at Ramadhan, other kind of business, I hope I get much money from this one.....  

Back to our topic, Quraish tribe seems to be very powerful, this tribe is also spreading all over the Muslim world. I bet this power comes from Prophet Ibrahim pray to ALLAH to make his descent a leader in the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Thanks for the info friend,
> 
> Actually I am quite enthusiastic now, trying to do something different inshaALLAH, starting at Ramadhan, other kind of business, I hope I get much money from this one.....
> 
> Back to our topic, Quraish tribe seems to be very powerful, this tribe is also spreading all over the Muslim world. I bet this power comes from Prophet Ibrahim pray to ALLAH to make his descent a leader in the world...



Well, I wish you all the best of luck with your future plans. May they materialize. 

Yes, indeed. It's probably among the most prolific families in history. Not only when looking at it from a Islamic point of view.

Actually I have to remind you of the fact that the Ansar did not belong to the Quraysh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I wish you all the best of luck with your future plans. May they materialize.
> 
> Yes, indeed. It's probably among the most prolific families in history. Not only when looking at it from a Islamic point of view.
> 
> Actually I have to remind you of the fact that the Ansar did not belong to the Quraysh.



Thanks bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Well done Bosnia. No more stone age football at least from 1 team. 3 games, 1 point and 1 goal (against Bosnia which were already out before tonight's game) in 3 games. Still never qualified from the group stage yet their deluded fans were badmouthing certain Arab countries (KSA) who have a richer football history and who have actually managed to qualify from a group stage in a World Cup and who have nothing to do with the current World Cup as they did not manage to qualify.



Messi finally woke up from his 1 year long sleep. Good to see. Despite wanting France to win for obvious reasons I could live with a Argentina win as this would cement Messi's place among the very best in history. If anyone was ever in doubt to begin with!

He was subbed off and unfortunately it could look like he could be slightly injured.

Typical that Neymar and Messi are the two top goalscorer's currently after playing way below partfor the whole previous season for FCB.

Anyway Agüero got himself injured once again (LOL) and that could prove to be fatal for Argentina as he is the only one apart from Messi and di María that can create something out of nowhere.

I don't trust Sabella as a tactician either or their defense. It's Brazil's or Germany's to lose with France being the outsider. I might be biased here but I have been impressed by them so far and there seems to be harmony for once. Unlike in previous years.



Indos said:


> Thanks bro....



You are welcome brother. May I ask where you live in Indonesia? Sumatra, Java or somewhere else? I have some questions if you don't mind?!


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> You are welcome brother. May I ask where you live in Indonesia? Sumatra, Java or somewhere else? I have some questions if you don't mind?!



Jakarta, Java. Please....


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Jakarta, Java. Please....



Is it truth that the cuisine of Sumatra is more similar to Arab and South Asian cuisine due to long and strong trading traditions with those two regions of the world rather than the remaining part of Indonesia? Or is Java similar?
Also I would like to know how safe it is for tourists to travel across Indonesia. Not by foot but by boat mainly as Indonesia is the biggest archipelago on earth.

Can people privately (with local guidance) travel from island to island without any problems of piracy etc.?

Sorry for my ignorance on this front.

Brother @Wahhab2701 might be the best to ask such question.

Also how is the situation on Sulawesi?

Also do most of the Arab-Indonesinas of which there are millions (partial included obviously) live mostly on Sumatra and Java? Or do they also live elsewhere in Indonesia? Not many is my guess.


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Is it truth that the cuisine of Sumatra is more similar to Arab and South Asian cuisine due to long and strong trading traditions with those two regions of the world rather than the remaining part of Indonesia? Or is Java similar?
> Also I would like to know how safe it is for tourists to travel across Indonesia. Not by foot but by boat mainly as Indonesia is the biggest archipelago on earth.
> 
> Can people privately (with local guidance) travel from island to island without any problems of piracy etc.?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance on this front.
> 
> Brother @Wahhab2701 might be the best to ask such question.
> 
> Also how is the situation on Sulawesi?
> 
> Also do most of the Arab-Indonesinas of which there are millions (partial included obviously) live mostly on Sumatra and Java? Or do they also live elsewhere in Indonesia? Not many is my guess.



Well, Aceh (Sumatran) cuisine is quite similar like Arab and South Asian

I am Sumatran by blood by the way, and Sumatran people like spicy food, Java's cuisine is sweet, very different.

I think almost all traveling in Indonesia now uses airplane, train, or cars/buses. It is very safe, many Arabs tourist also come to my country. The most tourist comes from Australian, Singaporean, and Malaysian.

The piracy is only happening in Malacca strait...and they come after container ship, not a small boat  But Malacca strait is quite safe though, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Singapore guard this strait together.

I have never come to Sulawesi, but according to many people, Sulawesi is so beautiful. 

Well, the Arab-Indonesian people lives every where in Indonesia, maybe they are not so many in Papua island. Mainly the live in big city. Local Jakarta people also has Arab roots according to history

Betawi people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Well, Aceh (Sumatran) cuisine is quite similar like Arab and South Asian
> 
> I am Sumatran by blood by the way, and Sumatran people like spicy food, Java's cuisine is sweet, very different.
> 
> I think almost all traveling in Indonesia now uses airplane, train, or cars/buses. It is very safe, many Arabs tourist also come to my country. The most tourist comes from Australian, Singaporean, and Malaysian.
> 
> The piracy is only happening in Malacca strait...and they come after container ship, not a small boat  But Malacca strait is quite safe though, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Singapore guard this strait together.
> 
> I have never come to Sulawesi, but according to many people, Sulawesi is so beautiful.
> 
> Well, the Arab-Indonesian people lives every where in Indonesia, maybe they are not so many in Papua island. Mainly the live in big city. Local Jakarta people also has Arab roots according to history
> 
> Betawi people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thank you for this detailed answer and sorry for my ignorance.

What I meant was whether it is safe to travel on your own by boat from one Indonesian island to the other as one of my hobbies is sailing and I have made plans of one day sailing to Indonesia by boat and then traveling from island to island.

Yes, I have heard that Sulawesi is beautiful too but I remember once hearing news about killings between Muslims and Christians. Now it is probably safe.

Sumatra is also beautiful. That is interesting. A Sumatran living in Java. Is that common?

I really want to visit Indonesia. Yes, I know that many Arab tourists go to Indonesia. Malaysia too. We like your guys and many tour operators arrange trips to South East Asia.

I want to see closer ties between the Arab world and South East Asia as we share a long history, religion, to a large extent culture and even ancestry. As I told you once then there are also people of Indonesian ancestry in the Arab world in particular Hijaz.
Can you show me a video, book or recommend places to visit? Is there any good documentary about Indonesia? Be it history, nature, cuisine, politics etc.

Also is it correct that Aceh is the most conservative area of Indonesia? And would you say that Sumatra is more conservative than Java in general?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## xenon54 out

Is Hamad something like the king of Qatar because i see often his name on Projects?

And whose stupid idea was this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@xenon54

JUL 20, 2011 6:32PM ET / GLOBAL

*The Billionaire Sheikh Who Carved His Name Into an Island*​URI FRIEDMAN




GOOGLE EARTH​_The Sun_ has a curious report today on Sheikh Hamad Bin Hamdan Al Nahyan, a member of Abu Dhabi's ruling family. The paper informs us that the billionaire sheikh had workmen carve his name, Hamad, in capital letters into an island he owns in the United Arab Emirates called Al Futaisi, without elaborating on when the name was inscribed, how it was accomplished, or how _The Sun_ learned of the exploit. The paper reports that the name is so massive--we're talking two miles across, with each letter over half a mile high--that it's visible from space. Indeed, it is. To get a sense of just how gigantic this thing is, here's a view of both Abu Dhabi and Al Futaisi captured by Google Earth's satellites in 2009 (we've inserted an arrow to Hamad's name):




Zoom in a little closer and you'll see this post's lead image. Zoom in still closer and you get this:




We'll forgive you if you have some questions. For example, don't names scrawled in sand wash away? _The Daily Mail_ explains that the letters form waterways that "absorb the encroaching tide" (check out the "M" above). Or you might ask why Sheikh Hamad chose to write his name in Roman letters rather than in Arabic. Was it to make sure everyone in space knew who he was? Perhaps. But _The Financial Times_' Tom Gara has another explanation: "Not a lot of straight lines in Arabic." Gara adds that that Hamad halted the project "temporarily, halfway through (rumour is other royals weren't happy). For a while on Google Earth, it just said 'HAM.'"

Finally, just who is this man with the audacity to carve his name on an island for astronauts and satellites to see? The 63-year-old Hamad, it turns out, seems to live by the motto "go big or go home." Forbes notes that Hamad's Emirates National Auto Museum features a "custom-built globe-shaped motor home said to be one-millionth the size of the Earth itself" and a pyramid housing his vast car collection. Here's a shot of that motor home and pyramid from the museum's website:




Hamad also built the world's largest truck--an operational Dodge Power Wagon 64 times larger than the original with a whole apartment inside--in the middle of the desert. Here's a BBC clip highlighted by Tom Gara profiling the vehicle (starts two minutes in):





_The Daily Mail_ adds that Hamad has painted many of his cars in the colors of the rainbow, presumably the reason why he's nicknamed the "Rainbow Sheikh." Here's a picture from a Facebook fan page showing the sheikh standing next to a real Jeep and a Jeep replica:




Before you start criticizing Hamad for his lavish displays of wealth, however, you may want to know that the sheikh is also a philanthropist who focuses on medical causes, according to _The Daily Mail.

The Billionaire Sheikh Who Carved His Name Into an Island - The Wire_



​_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> @xenon54
> 
> JUL 20, 2011 6:32PM ET / GLOBAL
> 
> *The Billionaire Sheikh Who Carved His Name Into an Island*​URI FRIEDMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOGLE EARTH​_The Sun_ has a curious report today on Sheikh Hamad Bin Hamdan Al Nahyan, a member of Abu Dhabi's ruling family. The paper informs us that the billionaire sheikh had workmen carve his name, Hamad, in capital letters into an island he owns in the United Arab Emirates called Al Futaisi, without elaborating on when the name was inscribed, how it was accomplished, or how _The Sun_ learned of the exploit. The paper reports that the name is so massive--we're talking two miles across, with each letter over half a mile high--that it's visible from space. Indeed, it is. To get a sense of just how gigantic this thing is, here's a view of both Abu Dhabi and Al Futaisi captured by Google Earth's satellites in 2009 (we've inserted an arrow to Hamad's name):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom in a little closer and you'll see this post's lead image. Zoom in still closer and you get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll forgive you if you have some questions. For example, don't names scrawled in sand wash away? _The Daily Mail_ explains that the letters form waterways that "absorb the encroaching tide" (check out the "M" above). Or you might ask why Sheikh Hamad chose to write his name in Roman letters rather than in Arabic. Was it to make sure everyone in space knew who he was? Perhaps. But _The Financial Times_' Tom Gara has another explanation: "Not a lot of straight lines in Arabic." Gara adds that that Hamad halted the project "temporarily, halfway through (rumour is other royals weren't happy). For a while on Google Earth, it just said 'HAM.'"
> 
> Finally, just who is this man with the audacity to carve his name on an island for astronauts and satellites to see? The 63-year-old Hamad, it turns out, seems to live by the motto "go big or go home." Forbes notes that Hamad's Emirates National Auto Museum features a "custom-built globe-shaped motor home said to be one-millionth the size of the Earth itself" and a pyramid housing his vast car collection. Here's a shot of that motor home and pyramid from the museum's website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamad also built the world's largest truck--an operational Dodge Power Wagon 64 times larger than the original with a whole apartment inside--in the middle of the desert. Here's a BBC clip highlighted by Tom Gara profiling the vehicle (starts two minutes in):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Daily Mail_ adds that Hamad has painted many of his cars in the colors of the rainbow, presumably the reason why he's nicknamed the "Rainbow Sheikh." Here's a picture from a Facebook fan page showing the sheikh standing next to a real Jeep and a Jeep replica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you start criticizing Hamad for his lavish displays of wealth, however, you may want to know that the sheikh is also a philanthropist who focuses on medical causes, according to _The Daily Mail.
> 
> The Billionaire Sheikh Who Carved His Name Into an Island - The Wire_
> 
> 
> 
> ​__


Lol for this guy size really matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you for this detailed answer and sorry for my ignorance.
> 
> What I meant was whether it is safe to travel on your own by boat from one Indonesian island to the other as my hobby is sailing and I have made plans of one day sailing to Indonesia by boat and then traveling from island to island.
> 
> Yes, I have heard that Sulawesi is beautiful too but I remember once hearing news about killings between Muslims and Christians. Now it is probably safe.
> 
> Sumatra is also beautiful. That is interesting. A Sumatran living in Java. Is that common?
> 
> I really want to visit Indonesia. Yes, I know that many Arab tourists go to Indonesia. Malaysia too. We like your guys and many tour operators arrange trips to South East Asia.
> 
> I want to see closer ties between the Arab world and South East Asia as we share a long history, religion, to a large extent culture and even ancestry. As I told you once then there are also people of Indonesian ancestry in the Arab world in particular Hijaz.
> Can you show me a video, book or recommend places to visit? Is there any good documentary about Indonesia? Be it history, nature, cuisine, politics etc.
> 
> Also is it correct that Aceh is the most conservative area of Indonesia? And would you say that Sumatra is more conservative than Java in general?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.



Well, I think Indonesia is quite safe, it is more safe in Indonesia than USA of course, by seeing how many murders happening in USA each day.....

Sumatrans like to live in big cities in Java, like Jakarta, Bandung, Surabaya. In Jakarta, it is just like United Indonesians  You can find any girls from different ethnic quite easily here ...... 

Yes, Sumatra/ Kalimantan/Sulawesi (Malay ethnic) and Sundanese people is more conservative in general than Javanese

I dont know whether Aceh is the most fanatic, but what I can say is that beside in Aceh... another conservative Muslim can be found in West Sumatra (Minangkabau) and West Java (Sundanese)

Minangkabau people is famous as a politician and businessman, and they are every where...first Singapore and Malaysia Presidents for example is from Minangkabau tribe, also some important and high ranking people in Malaysia. 

Minangkabau people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Beside Betawi people, Sundanese also quite strong in Islam value in Java island

Sundanese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I will bring you the video later inshaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Lol for this guy size really matters.



Well I am not a billionaire but I suppose you have a tendency to involve yourself in outrageous projects when you have too much money to waste.

I recommend watching that interview with Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear.

@Indos

Thank you for you valuable answers once again brother.

I started to talk with an Arab-Indonesian that I had not talked to for a long time (we lost contact) back in Hijaz and we might go to Indonesia together as he is interested in sailing too and he has family in Sumatra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani


If you like diving, this is the best in the world (Raja Ampat/Papua Province)






Jakarta






West Sumatra (the cuisine is amazing, particularly if you like spicy food)...don't forget Bukit Tinggi town






Many beautiful places in Indonesia, even if you ask Malaysian, they will acknowledge that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Raja Ampat (Papua Island, Indonesia)





Bunaken, Sulawesi





Bunaken, Sulawesi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

CAMA

@Indos Raja ampat is very beautiful. I heard from my friends there's a dispute because of these islands between Indonesians and Aussies. Can you fill me in on the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mugwop said:


> @Indos Raja ampat is very beautiful. I heard from my friends there's a dispute because of these islands between Indonesians and Aussies. Can you fill me in on the details.



Some element in Aussie do speak vocal about it, but not the government.

We need to have a war with Dutch to liberate this island. Near the sea, Papuan people are Muslim, but inside the land many are Christians. I do understand some Christian element in some countries don't like to see Papua as an integrated part of Indonesia which is Muslim majority country.

Operation Trikora - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

xenon54 said:


> Is Hamad something like the king of Qatar because i see often his name on Projects?
> 
> And whose stupid idea was this?




What?! Serious??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What?! Serious??


Well, if there are Aliens observing the Earth throught their telescope then they will call it HAMAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos
Thanks for that my friend. Indonesia is definitely a destination I would like to visit for several reasons. My father already spent time in Indonesia a long time ago as I told you. He only had positives to say although he was a small child. I remember that he told me that it was very humid but at the same time also poor. He lived in Jakarta for 1 year and went to an English school there due to my father's work. He also visited nearby Bali. Don't think that he visited any other area of Indonesia as he was mostly based in Jakarta, Java and Bali.

The coral reefs remind me of those found in our Red Sea which has the second biggest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia.

Nature wise then Papua seems amazing and wild. Always wanted to visit it. The Papua New Guinean side as well. When I was smaller I remember that I dreaded it as I saw documentaries about cannibals in that region. I would be very surprised if any Indonesian-Arabs lived on Papua that still spoke any Arabic.

*@Nihonjin1051*
Check out post number 2640. This will explain it. Still hilarious. I want such an private island as well and his car collection!

Algeria vs Russia tonight guys. A draw or a victory and we have an Arab country among the last 16!






I hope that Algeria can avenge the events from 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> Nature wise then Papua seems amazing and wild. Always wanted to visit it. The Papua New Guinean side as well. When I was smaller I remember that I dreaded it as I saw documentaries about cannibals in that region. I would be very surprised if any Indonesian-Arabs lived on Papua that still spoke any Arabic.



Thats why I told you not so many of Arab Indonesian live there  

But currently many non-Papua ethnic people live there, so maybe there are some Arab-Indonesian traders who settle there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Thats why I told you not so many of Arab Indonesian live there
> 
> But currently many non-Papua ethnic people live there, so maybe there are some Arab-Indonesian traders who settle there



Yes, probably. Arabs and trade are nearly synonymous words.

Indos, can you recommend me some Indonesian cuisine? What are the favorite dishes in Indonesia? Yes, I know that Google is invented but it is always better to ask locals. There is an Indonesian restaurant here in Copenhagen and I have long wanted to try it and I think that I might do so today since its not far from my flat.
I have tried Thai food and like that and I once tried Indonesian food in London but that was ages ago. I only remember eating a nice hot soup and a rice dish.

Also I justed watched that video of Papua. Amazing nature!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, probably. Arabs and trade are nearly synonymous words.
> 
> Indos, can you recommend me some Indonesian cuisine? What are the favorite dishes in Indonesia? Yes, I know that Google is invented but it is always better to ask locals. There is an Indonesian restaurant here in Copenhagen and I have long wanted to try it and I think that I might do so today since its not far from my flat.
> I have tried Thai food and like that and I once tried Indonesian food in London but that was ages ago. I only remember eating a nice hot soup and a rice dish.
> 
> Also I justed watched that video of Papua. Amazing nature!



According to CNN, number 1 and 2 most delicious cuisine in the world are Indonesian ones, Rendang and Nasi Goreng

World's 50 best foods: Readers' picks | CNN Travel





Rendang +rice (West Sumatra)





Nasi Goreng (Indonesian fried rice)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani How were your exams Brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

@Indos I would love to go to Indonesia, how much will it cost for me to buy an Island there? A few Kilometers across, I'll get the helipad and port set up later I guess. Do you have an idea?


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> @al-Hasani How were your exams Brother?



I got an A and a B so I can't complain. What about you?

@Mosamania

Good to have you back bro! Stick around.



Indos said:


> According to CNN, number 1 and 2 most delicious cuisine in the world are Indonesian ones, Rendang and Nasi Goreng
> 
> World's 50 best foods: Readers' picks | CNN Travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendang +rice (West Sumatra)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasi Goreng (Indonesian fried rice)



Looks very tasty. I probably already know that I would prefer Sumatran cuisine as it is closer to Arab cuisine as you say. But I am sure that Indonesian cuisine is tasty.

Would you say that you use more spices/herbs than Thai people? I mean after all most of the species back then were not from India or Arabia but Indonesia/Malaysia!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Mosamania said:


> @Indos I would love to go to Indonesia, how much will it cost for me to buy an Island there? A few Kilometers across, I'll get the helipad and port set up later I guess. Do you have an idea?



Why do we want to sell them ? What we really want is to expand it, and it is not just a boast, we really did that 

Indonesia–Malaysia confrontation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Indonesian invasion of East Timor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of wars involving Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mosamania

Indos said:


> Why do we want to sell them ? What we really want is to expand it, and it is not just a boast, we really did that
> 
> Indonesia–Malaysia confrontation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Indonesian invasion of East Timor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I know someone who owns an Island in Indonesia, figured you might give me a good price. You know part of the people and all.


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani 
I think your test results are marvelous,Congrats brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> @al-Hasani
> I think your test results are marvelous,Congrats brother.



Thanks sister. Wait a second. Are you Jessica? Because I remember your avatar. What's with the name Mugwop? What's that supposed to mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> I got an A and a B so I can't complain. What about you?
> 
> @Mosamania
> 
> Good to have you back bro! Stick around.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very tasty. I probably already know that I would prefer Sumatran cuisine as it is closer to Arab cuisine as you say. But I am sure that Indonesian cuisine is tasty.
> 
> Would you say that you use more spices/herbs than Thai people? I mean after all most of the species back then were not from India or Arabia but Indonesia/Malaysia!



Nah I am just bored as hell today, don't expect my visits to come often though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Nah I am just bored as hell today, don't expect my visits to come often though.



Well, my batteries are also quickly running out in terms of my presence on PDF as everything after a hectic summer will be hell in terms of being busy and stressed. 

Anyway it's good to have you around and I saw that you graduated so congrats! Missed your recent thread as I was extremely busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mosamania said:


> I know someone who owns an Island in Indonesia, figured you might give me a good price. You know part of the people and all.



Yeah...I heard that too.....but dont know the development of those case...we have so many of small islands...

It is not a sell but just like a rent, at some period of time it should be given back to government 

Some corrupt officials are so many in the past, but now we can really put them into jail after we form Anti Corruption Commission (Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Indos said:


> Yeah...I heard that too.....but dont know the development of those case...we have so many of small islands...
> 
> It is not a sell but just like a rent, at some period of time it should be given back to government
> 
> Some corrupt officials are so many in the past, but now we can really put them into jail after we form Anti Corruption Commission (Komisi Pemberantasan Korupsi)



Actually no, he actually owns the island, it will still belong to Indonesia of course as a country, but the land officially belongs to him, I want to buy my an island my self. Get away from the world and have me some time at my lonesome. And nothing beats an Indonesia Paradise Islands now does it?


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> I got an A and a B so I can't complain. What about you?
> 
> @Mosamania
> 
> Good to have you back bro! Stick around.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very tasty. I probably already know that I would prefer Sumatran cuisine as it is closer to Arab cuisine as you say. But I am sure that Indonesian cuisine is tasty.
> 
> Would you say that you use more spices/herbs than Thai people? I mean after all most of the species back then were not from India or Arabia but Indonesia/Malaysia!



Actually I dont remember eating Thai food anymore, but yes West Sumatra cuisine uses many spices, and its cuisine is so famous in Indonesia, in almost all big cities in Indonesia there always been a Padang (West Sumatra) restaurant.

But I dont like Javanese food, it taste so sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Mosamania

Do you know what the hell happened with @Banu Umayyah ? You know what I have a suspicion of him going to Iraq or Syria. I am a passive part-time user/observer on Defense-Arab and Arabic-Military (forums much bigger than PDF) and I don't recall seeing him. Not that I remember if he had a user there to begin with.

Of course the possibility of that is very low but he turned around 180 degrees in his time on PDF. Was he not based in Canada as well?

So many Saudi Arabian/Arab users (mostly great ones) vanished without a trace or very rarely reemerge.


----------



## Indos

Mosamania said:


> Actually no, he actually owns the island, it will still belong to Indonesia of course as a country, but the land officially belongs to him, I want to buy my an island my self. Get away from the world and have me some time at my lonesome. And nothing beats an Indonesia Paradise Islands now does it?



There is a news reporting about that before, big news in Indonesia, but I don't follow the current case....

You just can sneak into Papua island and live there until you pass away....no body will check you, the place is so remote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> There is a news reporting about that before, big news in Indonesia, but I don't follow the current case....
> 
> You just can sneak into Papua island and live there until you pass away....no body will check you, the place is so remote



Is that really possible? I mean there are about 1300 unihabited islands in KSA as well but foreigners cannot buy them at all.

KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

There have been talk about making those islands attractive as most are tropical/coral in the push for tourism in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Is that really possible? I mean there are about 1300 unihabited islands in KSA as well but foreigners cannot buy them at all.
> 
> KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> There have been talk about making those islands attractive as many are tropical in the push for tourism in KSA.



There is a news like that, Indonesia has so many corrupt person that want to sell their own country just to have a good life. It cannot be done based on our law, even foreigner cannot buy any property in Indonesia, how can they buy an island ? In Australia and Singapore we can buy their land and property.

For your information 3 big political parties chairman has been accused to make a corruption, and one of them has been convicted guilty and is at jail now. Ministers, constitutional judge, politicians, General, Central Bank Chairman, etc have already been sentenced. This is our problem that should be dealt with cold heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> There is a news like that, Indonesia has so many corrupt person that want to sell their own country just to have a good life. It cannot be done based on our law, even foreigner cannot buy any property in Indonesia, how can they buy an island ? In Australia and Singapore we can buy their land and property.
> 
> For your information 3 big political parties chairman has been accused to make a corruption, and one of them has been convicted guilty and is at jail now. Ministers, constitutional judge, politicians, General, Central Bank Chairman, etc This is our problem that should be dealt with cold heart.



Same in KSA. You just need to stamp down on something like that. It would be unthinkable if any foreigner bought one of those 1300 uninhabited islands in KSA.

Thnks for that information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Mosamania 

Did you returned for good ? Few Arab members left in the PDF.....


----------



## al-Hasani

Algeria-Russia in 1 hour and 33 minutes. Will be exciting but difficult. Russia are no pushovers and have Capello who knows how to get a result when needed.






I wish I was in Paris now as there is a large Arab and Algerian community. If Algeria qualify there will be a lot of fun in the streets I predict.

@Indos

Regarding that "island talk" then there must be several thousand uninhabited islands in Indonesia. Am I right?

Do you have different types of islands or are they all tropical? I assume that given the geographic location of Indonesia.

As you can see with KSA then the islands are different depending on their location. I mean either tropical, coral, sandy, desert like, volcanic etc.

KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Are there any plans like in KSA of turning some of those uninhabited islands into resort islands of some short for the sake of tourism?

I mean like in the Bahamas, French Polynesia etc. you can lease your own islands for a certain time period. Indonesia should do something similar. This will attract the richest customers from across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @Mosamania
> 
> Do you know what the hell happened with @Banu Umayyah ? You know what I have a suspicion of him going to Iraq or Syria. I am a passive part-time user/observer on Defense-Arab and Arabic-Military (forums much bigger than PDF) and I don't recall seeing him. Not that I remember if he had a user there to begin with.
> 
> Of course the possibility of that is very low but he turned around 180 degrees in his time on PDF. Was he not based in Canada as well?
> 
> So many Saudi Arabian/Arab users (mostly great ones) vanished without a trace or very rarely reemerge.


Maybe that pig went to Syria and got killed I remember him insults lady Fatima(as) and imam hassan(as) may he root in hell that dog 
What is your account of arab-military forum 
Or arab defence forum??
BLACKEAGLE is also on arab defence forum
Do you have account on arab avation forum???


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Maybe that pig went to Syria and got killed I remember him insults lady Fatima(as) and imam hassan(as) may he root in hell that dog
> What is your account of arab-military forum
> Or arab defence forum??
> BLACKEAGLE is also on arab defence forum
> Do you have account on arab avation forum???



He was misguided indeed but if you look at his user profile then he was against militant actions of any kind and was against even Muslims defending themselves in the beginning. He was last seen on 1 October 2013. So he is probably back in KSA or in Canada.

I do not know about that.

Why shall I say this here? Then you will stalk me.

Also this was not Hasan ibn Ali (ra) but Husayn ibn Ali (ra) which does not make it any better.

I just asked because maybe Mosab knew where he was as we have not seen him here as many other old Arab users, Saudi Arabian and non-Saudi Arabian who have disappeared or are rarely participating. 

Do you really live in Lebanon now or do you live in US or Australia?


----------



## 1000

Banu umayyah is/was another braindamaged religious brainwashed monkey, so many of them no idea how they come to existence.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> Banu umayyah is/was another braindamaged religious brainwashed monkey, so many of them no idea how they come to existence.



Not in the beginning if you look at his user history and there is nothing wrong with defending Muslims from people who want to kill Muslims and invade Muslim land. Actual Jihad in the sense of the word.

The Western world are sticking up to each other when they are attacked by outsiders. Why can the Muslim world not do it?
Besides the chances of him going there are minimal. Only a few hundred people (at most 4000) in the past 10 years form KSA ever ventured out to fight elsewhere. Mostly in Afghanistan and Chechnya where we saw nothing of the actions we have seen by ISIS, Al-Qaeda and others in the past 15-10 years.

Probably still in Canada or back in KSA or whatever he is doing. But you never know.

What ISIS is doing is not Islam or Jihad. Why do people not understand this? Same with all those so-called Shia terrorist gangs across the world. 99,9% of all Muslims are normal people.

It's a international campaign to destroy Islam and demonize Muslims so they can be killed and the lands invaded.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> What ISIS is doing is not Islam or Jihad. Why do people not understand this? Same with all those so-called Shia terrorist gangs across the world. 99,9% of all Muslims are normal people.
> 
> It's a international campaign to destroy Islam and demonize Muslims so they can be killed and the lands invaded.



Says you, but not the other Muslim, even if the Grand mufti says what you just said many will not listen.


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

Now my theory is that world powers such as US and regional powers such as Israel are interested in creating as much havoc in the Muslim world, in particular Arab, so they can exploit the region and easily dictate most events as this can best be done when states are vulnerable.

When there is law and order it is harder for outsiders to meddle directly. Look at Iraq before 2003. Now of course there are retards in the region (like anywhere else) and some clerics who are spreading hatred but all that mostly started thanks to the so-called "Islamic" revolution in 1979 and their need for exporting their theocracy. Before that time nearly nobody knew the difference between Shia or Sunni. This is a fact.

Also most people forget that this sectarian violence is just a power struggle where religion is used. No different from Northern Ireland and 100's of other conflicts. Northern Ireland for instance was about nationalism (Irish vs. Brits (loyalists). One party wanted Northern Ireland to belong to Ireland and the other wanted it to remain part of the UK. That both rivals happened to be mostly Catholic and Protestant was what it was. It was still just a power struggle and not about religion. It was just one of the aspects that defined the conflict but not the root of the problem.

Same with the Sunni-Shia divide. All of it was based on dynastic rivalries and power. Like anything else here in life.

I mean what the hell has suicide bombing to do with any sect or Islam as whole? First time this filth was used by Muslims was in 1983 for God's sake.



> Islamic Jihad Organization's attacks in 1983 during the Lebanese Civil War are the first examples of the modern suicide terrorism.[16]



PKK also used it and they are not a religious group.



> Workers Party of Kurdistan (PKK) used its first suicide attack in 1996, and Al-Qaeda in the mid-1990s.[16]



Islamic Jihad Organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I*SIS are not Muslims as they are going against Islam on nearly every aspect. Killing civilians doing un-Islamic things etc. Yet the media call them Muslims and in some cases "Sunnis" which is ridiculous. This is unintentionally making some misguided Muslims believe that what they are doing is actually Islam. This creates Islamophobia and hatred among ordinary people who are mostly ignorant about world politics and religions which are not even their own or far away lands that they do not understand.
*
I saw you calling ISIS Islamic before which is a clear sign of how easily Muslims are being manipulated because they do not study actual Islam.

Same with all those Shia groups. They are not real Shias. 99,9% of all Shias and other Muslims are normal and peaceful people. Yet several circumstances in the Muslim world and ME create these retards. It's not about Islam.



1000 said:


> Says you, but not the other Muslim, even if the Grand mufti says what you just said many will not listen.



Yet those who will not listen can be counted in the hundreds (at most thousands) while there are 1.7 billion Muslims. We need to focus on the perspectives here and proportions.


----------



## Falcon29

@ELTurco 

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Algeria qualified from the group stage as the second best placed team after Belgium which itself has 3 Arab-Belgian players!

They did the whole Arab world proud!

Amazing.

Goodbye to Russia!

They managed to avenge the unfair and non-sportmanship events during the 1982 World Cup!

In honor of the Algerian brothers and sisters!




















Congrats @Ceylal !​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Ceylal 

Even a Palestinian soldier is cheering for Algeria while he's guarding the border at night. 

Palestinians will never forget the common struggle we had against colonialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @Ceylal
> 
> Even a Palestinian soldier is cheering for Algeria while he's guarding the border at night.
> 
> Palestinians will never forget the common struggle we had against colonialism.



Beautiful. Tonight all Arabs were Algerians!

Check this out:










The goalscorer, Islam Slemani!​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Beautiful. Tonight all Arabs were Algerians!
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goalscorer, Islam Slemani!​



Youth soccer team in Gaza. 

Too bad I missed the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Youth soccer team in Gaza.
> 
> Too bad I missed the game.



That's why I posted it, bro.

Did you hear the rumor of ISIS congratulating Messi for crushing the farsi dreams of a first qualification from the group stages in a World Cup. Must have been utter nonsense.

In any case the Algerian struggle against the French was heroic. Nothing but respect.

It's amazing how far Algeria have come.

Germany will be extremely difficult though and it might end there. But you never know. The Algerians already defeated Germany (West Germany) back in 1982 and they probably still want revenge for that stunt Germany and Austria did in 1982 by deliberately playing 0-0. I spoke with my father tonight (he is interested in football too) and he reminded me of that match.

Might be extra motivation for the Algerians.

I am talking about this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> That's why I posted it, bro.
> 
> Did you hear the rumor of ISIS congratulating Messi for crushing the farsi dreams of a first qualification from the group stages in a World Cup. Must have been utter nonsense.
> 
> In any case the Algerian struggle against the French was heroic. Nothing but respect.
> 
> It's amazing how far Algeria have come.
> 
> Germany will be extremely difficult though and it might end there. But you never know. The Algerians already defeated Germany (West Germany) back in 1982 and they probably still want revenge for that stunt Germany and Austria did in 1982 by deliberately playing 0-0. I spoke with my father tonight (he is interested in football too) and he reminded me of that match.
> 
> Might be extra motivation for the Algerians.
> 
> I am talking about this:



Of course it was a rumor. Many troll accounts on twitter. 

So where does Algeria go next? They have all our support so hopefully that raises their morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Of course it was a rumor. Many troll accounts on twitter.
> 
> So where does Algeria go next? They have all our support so hopefully that raises their morale.



Yes, I know. Still it would be absolutely hilarious and absurd if true.

Izzat ad-Douri on Twitter. Imagine that.

Well, as I wrote then they are going to meet Germany next. You can see it here below:

2014 FIFA World Cup knockout stage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are 16 teams left.

If a miracle should occur and Algeria manages to advance to the quarterfinals then they will probably play against France who are going to meet Nigeria. This would be quite something considering the history!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I know. Still it would be absolutely hilarious and absurd if true.
> 
> Izzat ad-Douri on Twitter. Imagine that.
> 
> Well, as I wrote then they are going to meet Germany next. You can see it here below:
> 
> 2014 FIFA World Cup knockout stage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There are 16 teams left.
> 
> If a miracle should occur and Algeria manages to advance to the quarterfinals then they will probably play against France who are going to meet Nigeria. This would be quite something considering the history!



I hope they win and advance to beat France. 

Also kick some of their faces in the process.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I hope they win and advance to beat France.
> 
> Also kick some of their faces in the process.









@Hazzy997

How popular is football or "SOCCER" (LOL) as the you Yanks call it in USA today? I mean are people even following the World Cup? I guess yes?

Is your impression that football is getting more and more popular by each year? I mean USA also qualified to the next round tonight.

They are going to play against Belgium who are a strong but inexperienced team. Of course Eden Hazard is the main star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> How popular is football or "SOCCER" (LOL) as the you Yanks call it in USA today? I mean are people even following the World Cup? I guess yes?
> 
> Is your impression that football is getting more and more popular by each year? I mean USA also qualified to the next round tonight.



Actually, not many people are into soccer here. Mostly foreigners and people of European descent that are new to this nation. This nation is about football, they go crazy over the American football. 

Football is the biggest sport here I would say. Then hockey+baseball then basketball. 

Although the World Cup attracts many viewers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Actually, not many people are into soccer here. Mostly foreigners and people of European descent that are new to this nation. This nation is about football, they go crazy over the American football.
> 
> Football is the biggest sport here I would say. Then hockey+baseball then basketball.
> 
> Although the World Cup attracts many viewers.



I do not know anything about American Football other than Super Bowl and that it is very popular. I do not even fully understand the rules. I have never watched a game fully from the very beginning to the very end!

I do like basketball a lot and my favorite team are the LA. Lakers which I have always cheered for since I started watching basketball 10-12 years ago! I watched 5 of the 6 final games this year. I even commented on last years NBA final series on PDF.

Of course I was cheering for San Antonio Spurs as they have 2 French players (Parker and Diaw) and also have an international team. Duncan and Ginobili are also amazing and they are the best TEAM. Amazing team play and commitment.

Miami was/is all about the "Big 3". I prefer San Antonio's model.

I do not like Wade or Bosh that much. Lebron is OK despite all the hate he gets.

Which is the local team of people from Michigan in NBA? Chicago Bulls or Detroit Pistons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

@Hazzy997


Thank you bro nice to have you too

Hope you are well and stuff

You can see those racist alawite fake turks disguised themselves as kemalist dislike me and want me to disappear from here but my real broz in religion welcome me back that made me happy thank you much again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I do not know anything about American Football other than Super Bowl and that it is very popular. I do not even fully understand the rules. I have never watched a game fully from the very beginning to the very end!
> 
> I do like basketball a lot and my favorite team are the LA. Lakers which I have always cheered for since I started watching basketball 10-12 years ago! I watched 5 of the 6 final games this year. I even commented on last years NBA final series on PDF.
> 
> Of course I was cheering for San Antonio Spurs as they have 2 French players (Parker and Diaw) and also have an international team. Duncan and Ginobili are also amazing and they are the best TEAM. Amazing team play and commitment.
> 
> Miami was/is all about the "Big 3". I prefer San Antonio's model.
> 
> I do not like Wade or Bosh that much. Lebron is OK despite all the hate he gets.



San Antonio is unreal, they have a very fast paced game style like the Euro league while combining that with American basketball standards they're deadly. Miami players gave up even before the second half. 

Football here is interesting since we have college and professional league. For college, some of the local Universities have big teams and if you're a student you can get a good deal on the games. Almost all University students go to them. For professional is it also interesting since the league is like 16 weeks about 17 games. On sunday too, so Americans are free from work. 

It's basically like the field is divided into ten portions. At the beginning of the game one team kicks off, the other team receives and runs to wherever they can. So let's say they make it to the 30 yard line. They have 4 chances to get to the 40 yard line. That 10 yard difference is called a completion. You need to keep making completions. That's why you see things like '3rd and 2'. Third try, 2 yards from completion. 

Rules are mostly about the lineup, and players actions before the pitch off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ELTurco

Bro, can I ask you where you are from in Turkey out of interest? Is it true that the most conservative people from Turkey are from the Northeast? Around Trabzon etc. It seems like a very interesting part of Turkey. Not so known to outsiders.

Also are there not many Turkish people of Caucasian origins?

How about Southern and Southeastern Turkey? How is it there? It reminds me of the Arab world in particular nearby Levant.


----------



## Falcon29

ELTurco said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> 
> Thank you bro nice to have you too
> 
> Hope you are well and stuff
> 
> You can see those racist alawite fake turks disguised themselves as kemalist dislike me and want me to disappear from here but my real broz in religion welcome me back that made me happy thank you much again.



Hope you are well too my friend, I remember you used to thank a lot of my posts and are pro-Palestinian. 

Yeah, some Turks here very secular and I had a bad experience with them in the beginning but I spanked them too much they gave up. 

So eventually most of us became good with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> but I spanked them too much they gave up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> Regarding that "island talk" then there must be several thousand uninhabited islands in Indonesia. Am I right?
> 
> Do you have different types of islands or are they all tropical? I assume that given the geographic location of Indonesia.
> 
> As you can see with KSA then the islands are different depending on their location. I mean either tropical, coral, sandy, desert like, volcanic etc.
> 
> KSA has 1,300 islands with no inhabitants | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> Are there any plans like in KSA of turning some of those uninhabited islands into resort islands of some short for the sake of tourism?
> 
> I mean like in the Bahamas, French Polynesia etc. you can lease your own islands for a certain time period. Indonesia should do something similar. This will attract the richest customers from across the world.



Of course some islands has already been used for our Tourism industry, just like in Raja Ampat (Papua).....Honestly many places in Indonesia has so much potency for tourism, yet tourism industry investment is far away of optimizing them. Even in an area close to Jakarta like Anyer is not optimized yet.

This is Bidadari island in Jakarta region







Climate is vary....all of them are tropical but some areas are cool like Puncak near Jakarta and Bukit Tinggi town in West Sumatra

The cool ones are the town that is located in high ground like Puncak and Bukit Tinggi, for example for reaching Bukit Tinggi Town we need to go this road first





West Sumatra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks sister. Wait a second. Are you Jessica? Because I remember your avatar. What's with the name Mugwop? What's that supposed to mean?


Yup! It's me! I changed my name to avoid some people here and Mugwop is my nickname

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Militant Atheist said:


> You seem to be butthurt, yet you don't dare name the country that you're butthurt about? Grow a pair Al-Hassani
> 
> And seriously, your posts are fucking long. And you have like 20,000 posts! How do you do that?



I would not care the slightest if your compatriots were not badmouthing KSA's national football team who are not even participating in the World Cup and who have a better football history and who actually managed to qualify from a group stage in a World Cup back in 1994 as the only team from the ME outside of Turkey in history. Thus not relevant at all currently. Aside from comments against Algeria which proved my point of being the best non-European and non-South American team out there.

Actually I mentioned your lovely pariah state directly just before that post and after.

You don't have to read them. I don't think that they are long. Ask the people who gave me those thanks. I could not care less about that. Might abolish the post and thanks count.



Mugwop said:


> Yup! It's me! I changed my name to avoid some people here and Mugwop is my nickname



Is a name change possible? I was not aware of that. What is it supposed to mean? Something Haitian Creole or from one of the languages spoken in Pakistan?



Indos said:


> Of course some islands has already been used for our Tourism industry, just like in Raja Ampat (Papua).....Honestly many places in Indonesia has so much potency for tourism, yet tourism industry investment is far away of optimizing them. Even in an area close to Jakarta like Anyer is not optimized yet.
> 
> This is Bidadari island in Jakarta region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Climate is vary....all of them are tropical but some areas are cool like Puncak near Jakarta and Bukit Tinggi town in West Sumatra
> 
> The cool ones are the town that is located in high ground like Puncak and Bukit Tinggi, for example for reaching Bukit Tinggi Town we need to go this road first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Sumatra



Looks very good. Don't think that I will ever see resorts like that in some of those mostly 1.300 tropical uninhabited Saudi Arabian islands although a few island resorts in the Red Sea which have the biggest coral reefs after the Great Barrier Reef might sound interesting. There is talk of this but I don't think that it will happen soon. Firstly a real advanced tourism sector need to be developed as the future number of just hajis will be 20-25 million big. The Red Sea is the most northern tropical sea as well actually. It's just that 24% of all the shipping trade happens in the Red Sea. But that should not be a big problem as there are no resorts along the Suez Channel after all or the Bab-el-Mandeb.

EDIT: That last picture could have been taken somewhere in the Alps during Spring/early Summer. Or Southern Hijaz. We need to develop a bike culture in the ME and the Muslim world in general. Would solve a few problems. Fewer cars on the roads, exercise for the overweight and protecting the nature although minimally. Just skip the 3 summer months if necessary.

There is already a internationally recognized bicycle race in the ME. The Tour of Oman each year where most of the stars participate in late February.

Tour of Oman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tour of Oman

You got me talking about bicycle racing due to the last photo of those cyclists.



Lastly @BLACKEAGLE are you alive out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> EDIT: That last picture could have been taken somewhere in the Alps during Spring/early Summer. Or Southern Hijaz. We need to develop a bike culture in the ME and the Muslim world in general. Would solve a few problems. *Fewer cars on the roads*, exercise for the overweight and protecting the nature although minimally. Just skip the 3 summer months if necessary.
> 
> There is already a internationally recognized bicycle race in the ME. The Tour of Oman each year where most of the stars participate in late February.
> 
> Tour of Oman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tour of Oman
> 
> You got me talking about bicycle racing due to the last photo of those cyclists.



 

In Jakarta with that huge traffic, some people go to work by bike 





Jakarta

In the last picture at my previous post....it is a professional race picture...

*Tour de Singkarak*

The *BNI-Maybank Tour de Singkarak* (abbreviated *TDS*) is an annual professional road bicycle racing stage race held in West Sumatra, Indonesia, and named after the Lake Singkarak. First staged in 2009, Tour de Singkarak is classified by the Union Cycling International (UCI) as a 2.2 category race as part of the UCI Asia Tour. It covers more than 900 kilometres — from/to Padang passing around lake Singkarak and runs through inland West Sumatran cities — and lasted for a week and held annually around May or June. The total prize money is IDR 1,000,000,000 (US$100,000). BNI-Maybank was the platinum sponsor of the Tour De Singkarak since 2009 with the Ministry of Culture and Tourism of Indonesia.


Tour de Singkarak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Tour de Singkarak (West Sumatra)

You can see many beautiful places in West Sumatra by using "Tour de Singkarak" words at Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

@al-Hasani



> Bro, can I ask you where you are from in Turkey out of interest?





Hasani, i am from Kayseri province a city in central Turkey







Kayseri province is one of most wealthy and industrialized city compared to rest of Turkey..also our cuisine is famous and we have lot of highest quality of gold.. we are not like these gypsies from Ankara or Istanbul who are just turk in nationality we are the real Turks national, culturally, faith, blood and in spirit..

also we are Sunni of hanafi school of law thats an important fact to note imo cause most of so called turks that are known in this forum are either atheist, alawite or agnostic or something i mean there is nothing wrong with that its just they really do not represent the Turkish people. they are a small insignificant minority...

anyway,








we also have the mount Erciyes it is the highest mountian of Turkey you can ski there even in middle of summer.





> Is it true that the most conservative people from Turkey are from the Northeast? Around Trabzon etc. It seems like a very interesting part of Turkey. Not so known to outsiders.






Indeed its a very beautiful place with lots of rivers mountians and nature and its people are the most conservative but when it comes to conservatism it doesnt stop there my city Kayseri and others such as Sivas, Konya, Yozgat these are also known to belong in that specific group of people it simply also shows you where the real ethnic Turks live.

this is blacksea region Trabzon is part of that.









> Also are there not many Turkish people of Caucasian origins?



Yes the Turks from Caucasia migrated there in ancient times but their origin/etnicity is really Turk infact you cannot get more Turk than that brother.. also apart from them you have a very small minority of Causasians who are Circassian, Chechen, Laz, Georgian etc.


The Black Sea region's population is 8,439,213 based on the 2010 census. 4,137,166 people live in cities and 4,301,747 people in villages. This makes it the only one of the seven regions of Turkey in which more people live in rural rather than urban areas.

*Though the overwhelming majority is Turkish, the east of the region is also inhabited by the *Laz*, a people who speak a Georgian dialect and converted to Islam from Georgian Orthodoxy in the late Ottoman period as well as Muslim *Georgians*, also the *Hemsin*, Armenian converts to Islam, and *Pontic Greeks*, who converted to Islam in 17th century.*




> How about Southern and Southeastern Turkey? How is it there? It reminds me of the Arab world in particular nearby Levant.



There are an estimated 800,000-1 million Arabs living near the border with Syria, particularly in the province of Hatay, Mardin, Sanliurfa, Siirt also Adana and Antep also you have Kurds, Assyrians, Armenians and Azerbaijanis they are very well integrated and all of them speak fluently Turkish.

An estimated 25,000 Assyrians/Syriacs live in Turkey, with about 17,000 in Istanbul and the other 8,000 scattered in southeast Turkey. They belong to the Syriac Orthodox Church, Syriac Catholic Church, and Chaldean Catholic Church The Mhallami, who usually are described as Arabs, have Assyrian/Syriac ancestry. They live in the area between Mardin and Midyat, called in Syriac"I Mhalmayto"

@al-Hasani

This is Uzungöl- Trabzon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ELTurco

Thanks for all that valuable information brother. I need to visit Turkey finally. My father lived in Istanbul for 2 years when he was in his early teenage years due to my grandfather's work. He went to an English school (I will ask him which and maybe it still exists) and he also learnt to speak Turkish but he forget most of it in his later years. Ironically my grandfather only worked and lived outside of the ME and Europe in two countries. Indonesia and Turkey. Extremely funny considering that we are talking now (You a Turk) and @Indos being an Indonesian.

Anyway he lived in Besiktas and supports Besiktas in Turkey as we all like football in our family for some strange reason. He never watches any of their games but he just hopes that they win the league. I once told this on the forum as well. All males I mean. The women of our family hate it including my sisters.

I personally want to visit Istanbul of course but especially Southern and Southeastern Turkey because it is a historic area and because it reminds me of parts of the Arab world and because it is were the Turkish-Arabs live and because that area of Turkey was part of the 3 first Caliphates for many years.

Me and my father, my younger brother and my 2 elder brothers planned to visit Istanbul last year but it never materialized so maybe another time.

Also of course I want to visit the Northeast and travel to Anatolia and visit the rural and as you say "true" Turkey.

Here in Denmark you should know that most Turks I know and run into seem to be from KONYA and many are Kurds for some reason. How did they end up in Konya? Of course not all are Kurds but there are many Kurds from Turkey here.

Turkey seems quite diverse. I mean many people from the Balkans originally as well according to many sources. That's very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Highllights from yesterday's amazing game by Algeria:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Highllights from yesterday's amazing game by Algeria:



Yeah..I watched too....I didnt sleep at night yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Yeah..I watched too....I didnt sleep at night yesterday



The games are not that late here (22.00 PM to 00.00) but in Indonesia I imagine it was very late. Closer to the morning than midnight right?

So any emerging Indonesian badminton stars?


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> The games are not that late here (22.00 PM to 00.00) but in Indonesia I imagine it was very late. Closer to the morning than midnight right?
> 
> So any emerging Indonesian badminton stars?



Yup the game starts at 10 at night for the first game, Algeria if I am not mistaken started at 1-2 in early morning.

Its good...so people who has to work at office hours will not lose their concentration  

Nope, I don't like badminton, more into football, but only focused on our national team.

Before going to Brazil, Holland team visited Jakarta first and won 3:0 against our national team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> Yup the game starts at 10 at night for the first game, Algeria if I am not mistaken started at 1-2 in early morning.
> 
> Its good...so people who has to work at office hours will not lose their concentration
> 
> Nope, I don't like badminton, more into football, but only focused on our national team.
> 
> Before going to Brazil, Holland team visited Jakarta first and won 3:0 against our national team.



Yes, that's convenient but sleep is important to perform. My sleeping pattern is messed up so I should not talk.
Really? Is badminton not the favorite sport in Indonesia? I mean table tennis must also be popular is it not?

I do not know much about Indonesian football but I know very talented players of Indonesian descent. Full and partial.

Such as Van Bronckhorst, Robin Van Persie (apparently he has an Indonesian grandmother), Radja Nainggolan etc. There are probably many more that I do not know about.

Also speaking about Indonesia then some of my furniture is from Indonesian. It looks like mahogany but it's another tree sort. It's very old of its kind. Something that has been in the family for generations. It came as a gift from an Indonesian of importance that came for Hajj in the 1800's.

Many people in the furniture business in Hijaz are of Indonesian ancestry. Good craftsmen. As Hajj once was a journey for life thousands of pilgrims from across the world (including large numbers of Indonesians) stayed in Hijaz and are now Saudi Arabians. This is why Hijaz is so diverse.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah, some Turks here very secular and I had a bad experience with them in the beginning but I spanked them too much they gave up.






al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for all that valuable information brother. I need to visit Turkey finally. My father lived in Istanbul for 2 years when he was in his early teenage years due to my grandfather's work. He went to an English school (I will ask him which and maybe it still exists) and he also learnt to speak Turkish but he forget most of it in his later years. Ironically my grandfather only worked and lived outside of the ME and Europe in two countries. Indonesia and Turkey. Extremely funny considering that we are talking now (You a Turk) and


Could it be that you are this guy?  His father says he also lived in Turkey for a couple years before he moved to France.


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Could it be that you are this guy?  His father also lived in Turkey for a couple years before he moved to France.



You spanked me by convincing people I was gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> You spanked me by convincing people I was gay.


But you deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that's convenient but sleep is important to perform. My sleeping pattern is messed up so I should not talk.
> Really? Is badminton not the favorite sport in Indonesia? I mean table tennis must also be popular is it not?
> 
> I do not know much about Indonesian football but I know very talented players of Indonesian descent. Full and partial.
> 
> Such as Van Bronckhorst, Robin Van Persie (apparently he has an Indonesian grandmother), Radja Nainggolan etc. There are probably many more that I do not know about.
> 
> Also speaking about Indonesia then some of my furniture is from Indonesian. It looks like mahogany but it's another tree sort. It's very old of its kind. Something that has been in the family for generations. It came as a gift from an Indonesian of importance that came for Hajj in the 1800's.
> 
> Many people in the furniture business in Hijaz are of Indonesian ancestry. Good craftsmen. As Hajj once was a journey for live thousands of pilgrims from across the world (including large numbers of Indonesians) stayed in Hijaz and are now Saudi Arabians. This is why Hijaz is so diverse.



Badminton is favorite when I was still kid  It is still popular for some people...It is actually popular because we are good at it, and Indonesia and China are rivals in this sport at world level.

Actually Indonesian are really a Football maniac   

Yes, many Dutch- Indonesian fled from Indonesia and live in Holland after our Independence. The ones that stay is the Muslim one I guest. One of my old neighbor family is indo Dutch, too bad they are all men    

Yes, in Hijaz it has many West Sumatran or Bugis (Sulawesi) roots I believe, since they are famous as traders since old time and also very religious.

This I will bring you present from Indonesia, Minang Kabau (West Sumatra) women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> @ELTurco
> 
> Thanks for all that valuable information brother. I need to visit Turkey finally. My father lived in Istanbul for 2 years when he was in his early teenage years due to my grandfather's work. He went to an English school (I will ask him which and maybe it still exists) and he also learnt to speak Turkish but he forget most of it in his later years. Ironically my grandfather only worked and lived outside of the ME and Europe in two countries. Indonesia and Turkey. Extremely funny considering that we are talking now (You a Turk) and @Indos being an Indonesian.
> 
> Anyway he lived in Besiktas and supports Besiktas in Turkey as we all like football in our family for some strange reason. He never watches any of their games but he just hopes that they win the league. I once told this on the forum as well. All males I mean. The women of our family hate it including my sisters.
> 
> I personally want to visit Istanbul of course but especially Southern and Southeastern Turkey because it is a historic area and because it reminds me of parts of the Arab world and because it is were the Turkish-Arabs live and because that area of Turkey was part of the 3 first Caliphates for many years.
> 
> Me and my father, my younger brother and my 2 elder brothers planned to visit Istanbul last year but it never materialized so maybe another time.
> 
> Also of course I want to visit the Northeast and travel to Anatolia and visit the rural and as you say "true" Turkey.
> 
> Here in Denmark you should know that most Turks I know and run into seem to be from KONYA and many are Kurds for some reason. How did they end up in Konya? Of course not all are Kurds but there are many Kurds from Turkey here.
> 
> Turkey seems quite diverse. I mean many people from the Balkans originally as well according to many sources. That's very interesting.



There are Kurdish villages in some parts of Central Anatolia, particularly around Konya, they're either followed Turkish migrations to west or forcefully settled(Ottomans forcefully settled/moved many tribes in its last times)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@xenon54

Unless I became an Egyptian overnight then not despite the close relations between Hijaz and Egypt.

It's was due to the nature of my grandfather's work. France is because of my mother and half of her family which is French!

@Targon

I suspected that. Still surprising as one expects people from Anatolia to be of Turkish origin.

@Indos

I do actually not know precisely which part of Indonesia that they came from but they surely most have been either from Sumatra or Java. Give me a few minutes and I can probably solve the "mystery". In any case many of them do not look East Asian at all strangely enough. Some could fit into KSA. Do you remember that overweight Saudi Arabian girl that competed in the Olympics in Yudo or sumo (LOL, or what it was) in London? She is of Indonesian origin. Not going to post photos of her as she is not very beautiful, LOL. The fat and pale one. But of course there are less beautiful people among every race and in general Indonesian girls, at least people of Indonesian origin in Hijaz, are good looking people. Especially the mixed ones as most mixtures.

The other female Saudi Arabian was Sarah Attar. That 800 meter runner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

@al-Hasani 

Anatolia has always been multi ethnic and a center of migrations  though yes Turks are the dominating ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

@al-Hasani


> Thanks for all that valuable information brother. I need to visit Turkey finally. My father lived in Istanbul for 2 years when he was in his early teenage years due to my grandfather's work. He went to an English school (I will ask him which and maybe it still exists) and he also learnt to speak Turkish but he forget most of it in his later years. Ironically my grandfather only worked and lived outside of the ME and Europe in two countries. Indonesia and Turkey. Extremely funny considering that we are talking now (You a Turk) and @Indos being an Indonesian.



Yes you should really consider anytime brother its an honor for me to welcome you to our great home town Kayseri too.



> Anyway he lived in Besiktas and supports Besiktas in Turkey as we all like football in our family for some strange reason. He never watches any of their games but he just hopes that they win the league. I once told this on the forum as well. All males I mean. The women of our family hate it including my sisters.



same here mate women hate football ofcourse they prefer to see soap opera.

anyway, Besiktas thats a district in Istanbul i've visited Istanbul couple of times for short periods its nice but not really had the chance to explore the place so i am not so familiar with the names and such but i know the place itself..



> I personally want to visit Istanbul of course but especially Southern and Southeastern Turkey because it is a historic area and because it reminds me of parts of the Arab world and because it is were the Turkish-Arabs live and because that area of Turkey was part of the 3 first Caliphates for many years.



yea you should definately pay a visit i highly recommend you to do so.. you can wander around and explore the city take a boat tour and view wonderful historical buildings and palaces and also do nice design clothes and other shopping there.

here is a short video about istanbul and some other places:






also if you want to visit south eastern region its best to see places like Urfa, Antep and Adana i personally never went to Urfa but thats what everyone recommended me these are basically nice places with ancient and historical monuments and sites etc you have the best cuisine there imo also extremely spicey also i would say Cappadocia although not south east (it's close to my city) for sure its worth to visit its a nice experience to see those hundreds of thousands years old of caves and other ancient sites:
























Cappadocia lies in eastern Anatolia, in the center of what is now Turkey. The relief consists of a high plateau over 1000 m in altitude that is pierced by volcanic peaks, with Mount Erciyes (ancient Argaeus) near Kayseri (ancient Caesarea) being the tallest at 3916 m. The boundaries of historical Cappadocia are vague, particularly towards the west. To the south, the Taurus Mountains form the boundary with Cilicia and separate Cappadocia from the Mediterranean Sea. To the west, Cappadocia is bounded by the historical regions of Lycaonia to the southwest, and Galatia to the northwest. The Black Sea coastal ranges separate Cappadocia from Pontus and the Black Sea, while to the east Cappadocia is bounded by the upper Euphrates, before that river bends to the southeast to flow into Mesopotamia, and the Armenian Highland.[1] This results in an area approximately 400 km (250 mi) east–west and 250 km (160 mi) north–south. Due to its inland location and high altitude, Cappadocia has a markedly continental climate, with hot dry summers and cold snowy winters.[4] Rainfall is sparse and the region is largely semi-arid












> Me and my father, my younger brother and my 2 elder brothers planned to visit Istanbul last year but it never materialized so maybe another time.



I hope you can visit in some near future.


Also of course I want to visit the Northeast and travel to Anatolia and visit the rural and as you say "true" Turkey.

Yes you should not neglect us when visiting the other places you are expected to there too. 



> Here in Denmark you should know that most Turks I know and run into seem to be from KONYA and many are Kurds for some reason. How did they end up in Konya? Of course not all are Kurds but there are many Kurds from Turkey here.



As far as i know lot of Kurds leave there places in early 80's cause of economic reasons and other reason such as security because there was terror done by pkk etc there was heavy pressure on them from both government and pkk so people leave there homes for better lives these are the main reasons today you can find Kurds almost everywhere they are scattered across the country..



> Turkey seems quite diverse. I mean many people from the Balkans originally as well according to many sources. That's very interesting.



Thats true there was a strong Turkish presence across the Balkans..after collapse of the Empire millions of muslims, Turks and other muslims got slaughtered that why these people left their homes they escape en masse the ones that were able to reach Turkey survived most of them did not and Turkey tried to save them because Turkish Republic is the inheritor of the Empire but couldnt do much and so..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> @Indos
> 
> I do actually not know precisely which part of Indonesia that they came from but they surely most have been either from Sumatra or Java. Give me a few minutes and I can probably solve the "mystery". *In any case many of them do not look East Asian at all strangely enough*. Some could fit into KSA.



Some Indonesian can be look like East Asian like this one











Tya Ariesta, Sandra Dewi, Kheira Sabira

Some look like Arab/Pakistan even though they are pure Indonesian





Risti Tagor (Aceh)


It can be look like Latino as well like this one (this is more general look of Indonesian women) :




Megan Nicole (USA/Latino)





Titi Stjuman (West Sumatra/Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@ELTurco

Thanks for that amazing post, bro. I will definitely take a look at all the videos. Turkey is a really interesting country as it lies between the ME and Southeastern Europe. If I traveled there, especially to the Southern and Southeastern and probably also Anatolia I would probably recognize many things from the Arab world (being neighbors not so strange) and feel familiar. Such as cuisine, weather, landscapes, clothing, people's faces etc. No doubt about it.

I like to travel to places that are not as well-known. For example I also really want to explore Caucasus. I mean the more wild areas.

You should try and make a tour around Turkey. Starting from Georgia and along the entire Black Sea coastline and from there to the Mediterranean Sea.

So you prefer the cuisine of Southeastern/Southern Turkey? I think that it is very similar to Arab or at least Levantine cuisine but that's just my guess. Levantine Arab cuisine is great so that is also the case with those regions of Turkey too if truth. Turkish cuisine in general is good and reminds me of Arab cuisine. Although Arab cuisine is very diverse because there are so many different countries.

I really like Adana kebab which is a city in Southeastern Turkey for instance.

There is a Turkish restaurant here in Copenhagen that I eat at a couple of times a month (real Turkish restaurant with people that arrived from Turkey not long ago) and I often eat real Adana kebab with rice, yoghurt and flatbread. Very good.

@Indos

The Arab-Indonesian girls are very beautiful but you have posted them before and I too. But Sumatran girls look very beautiful too. My experience tells me that Arabs like Indonesian/Malaysian girls but I cannot speak for nearly 450 million people. But in KSA they are popular. Anyway you have beautiful women in all countries but the heart is more important IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

@WebMaster @Aeronaut 

tell this cockraoch to leave me in peace.. he (@Sinan) demand from me to stay away from here

did i missed something does he own the forum or something?

how ridicilous is that?

wont you atleast tell him to stfu and stay away from me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ELTurco said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> tell this cockraoch to leave me in peace.. he (@Sinan) demand from me to stay away from here
> 
> did i missed something does he own the forum or something?
> 
> how ridicilous is that?
> 
> wont you atleast tell him to stfu and stay away from me?



What's wrong with you guys? Relax a little my friend. 

Me and my Arab brothers always get rough with each other here and there but we stay brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

@WebMaster @Aeronaut

Guys these racist gypsies and sectarian alawites attack me cause i am not of them please do something about it..

i just plead from you to make them stay away from me.. nothing more.. i dont even look to Turkish Defence section anymore.. so there should be no issues left but as you can see he stalk me even here.

they attack me first and make me say bad things so that the other racist called @Kaan can come in an bann me for no reason.


----------



## Targon

ELTurco said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> Guys these racist gypsies and sectarian alawites attack me cause i am not of them please do something about it..
> 
> i just plead from you to make them stay away from me.. nothing more.. i dont even look to Turkish Defence section anymore.. so there should be no issues left but as you can see he stalk me even here.
> 
> they attack me first and make me say bad things so that the other racist called @Kaan can come in an bann me for no reason.



Nobody likes you because you're a dirty mouthed Yobaz, you're probably the only sectarian among us.


@al-Hasani 

Dude seriously why are you trying to connect everything to Arabs  I mean if you come to Turkey it feels like all you will do will be looking for local Arabs, food that resembles Arab cuisine, architecure that reminds Arabic architecture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

Targon said:


> Nobody likes you because you're a dirty mouthed Yobaz, you're probably the only sectarian among us.




I am more modern and wealthy than your limited keko intelligence can grasp and make no mistake even if there was a choise i would without a doubt prefer to be a yobaz than to be loser hungry son of a keko like you.


----------



## Falcon29

Relax @Sinan @Targon 

Me and @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend used to be at each others throats. 

Me and @al-Hasani had a very heated discussion once too. 

Now we are fine.

Me and @1000 also have some beef, but we get over it. Although I think he still hates me after the several 'STFU's' I got from him.


----------



## EagleEyes

Ok cut it out, stop fighting amongst yourself.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Targon

Why are you constantly obsessed about Arabs? Because those regions of Turkey seem very interesting, because they border the Arab world, because more or less all Turkish-Arabs live there and because from what I have seen the regions have clear familiarities on those fronts I mentioned. Why is that a problem if I point it out? Those areas have been under Arab influence/control for centuries as well so only natural. Aside from being direct neighbors.

My Turkish friends tell me the same.
Besides I asked a wide range of questions. About all regions of Turkey.

I am not sure what your problem is? Go troll somewhere else. I am not even speaking with you. You already told you dislike Arabs. Good for you. Then what are you doing in our section?!

Turks on this forum have asked about Turkish minorities in the Arab world, influences etc. dozens of times in this thread. You did not have a problem with that. When the opposite happens (you are not even involved) hell breaks lose.

Strange behavior indeed.


----------



## Falcon29

WebMaster said:


> Ok cut it out, stop fighting amongst yourself.



Don't worry yourself Sultan Webby, I have them under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

ELTurco said:


> I am more modern and wealthy than your limited keko intelligence can grasp and make no mistake even if there was a choise i would without a doubt prefer to be a yobaz than to be loser hungry son of a keko like you.



You countless time proven your class here, may be you're wealthy but you know there is a saying "Kıroyum ama para bende"



@al-Hasani

Where did I said I disliked Arabs ? can't remember.

Thats not just about Arabs, if someone else was acting like that I would say the same, I mean I'm also kind of nationalist but you don't see me bragging about how Turks are great and influential in every thread  may be not all your posts are like that bu I always come across to your posts about Arab bragging, its just kind of irritating, but of course its not forbidden, you'e free to do whatever you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Targon said:


> You countless time proven your class here, may be you're wealthy but you know there is a saying "Kıroyum ama para bende"
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Where did I said I disliked Arabs ? can't remember.
> 
> Thats not just about Arabs, if someone else was acting like that I would say the same, I mean I'm also kind of nationalist but you don't see me bragging about how Turks are great and influential in every thread



He's confusing you for another guy. @al-Hasani , this is not the same guy.


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> You countless time proven your class here, may be you're wealthy but you know there is a saying "Kıroyum ama para bende"
> 
> 
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Where did I said I disliked Arabs ? can't remember.
> 
> Thats not just about Arabs, if someone else was acting like that I would say the same, I mean I'm also kind of nationalist but you don't see me bragging about how Turks are great and influential in every thread



You have a problem. Deal with it. Me and @ELTurco had a interesting and long discussion where I asked all kind of questions and he answered them. You were not even involved. Of course I as an Arab will ask about regions of Turkey where Arabs not only live but which have been under Arab influence for centuries and which are our neighbors. If you have such a big problem with that, that you need to comment and make stupid remarks then I feel really sorry for you. Please do that on the Turkish section or wherever you want to. Not in this thread.

I am not interested in petty discussion but since you are often making dumb comments its hard to ignore it. Same in the Algeria thread in the ME section where you started trolling out of nowhere because Arabs were happy about Algeria, an Arab country, qualifying from the group stage.



Hazzy997 said:


> He's confusing you for another guy. @al-Hasani , this is not the same guy.



No, did he not write it directly in that debate with you where he idiotically called Palestinians for stupid peasants or something along those lines?

Anyway @Targon

Turks on this forum have asked about Turkish minorities in the Arab world, influences etc. dozens of times in this thread. You did not have a problem with that. When the opposite happens (you are not even involved) hell breaks lose.

Turkish users often turn threads into something about Turkey. You never comment on that. Nor do I have a problem with it anyway.

I have made dozens of threads that deal with Arab issues where Turks have asked about something in connection with Turkey. I always answer and never told that this was a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

@Targon 

You are just a high school kid.. you dont know anything about life you cant Judge me you dont even know me..

dont mention my name anymore.. i dont like you guys i dont want to have talk or fight with you whats so hard to understand?

so dont mention my name anymore or i will report you anytime you do that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@el-turco


You are always using very personal insults other than that your pretty good imo.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Y
> 
> Anyway @Targon
> 
> Turks on this forum have asked about Turkish minorities in the Arab world, influences etc. dozens of times in this thread. You did not have a problem with that. When the opposite happens (you are not even involved) hell breaks lose.
> 
> Turkish users often turn threads into something about Turkey. You never comment on that. Nor do I have a problem with it anyway.
> 
> I have made dozens of threads that deal with Arab issues where Turks have asked about something in connection with Turkey. I always answer and never told that this was a problem.



Did he really say that about Palestinians??


----------



## ELTurco

> Nobody cares for El-Turco... if he doesn't mention us, and threw slanders on us. Nobody will bother themselves to reply him




As if i wake up everyday to impress you moron..


Guys just ignore this moron he is trying to create fitna with his limited brain capacity between us brothers but we wont fall for that ofcourse..trying to make me look bad..

i never insulted anyone who didnt desevered it.


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> You have a problem. Deal with it. Me and @ELTurco had a interesting and long discussion where I asked all kind of questions and he answered them. You were not even involved. Of course I as an Arab will ask about regions of Turkey where Arabs not only live but which have been under Arab influence for centuries and which are our neighbors. If you have such a big problem with that, that you need to comment and make stupid remarks then I feel really sorry for you. Please do that on the Turkish section or wherever you want to. Not in this thread.
> 
> I am not interested in petty discussion but since you are often making dumb comments its hard to ignore it. Same in the Algeria thread in the ME section where you started trolling out of nowhere because Arabs were happy about Algeria, an Arab country, qualifying from the group stage.
> 
> 
> 
> No, did he not write it directly in that debate with you where he idiotically called Palestinians for stupid peasants or something along those lines?
> 
> Anyway @Targon
> 
> Turks on this forum have asked about Turkish minorities in the Arab world, influences etc. dozens of times in this thread. You did not have a problem with that. When the opposite happens (you are not even involved) hell breaks lose.
> 
> Turkish users often turn threads into something about Turkey. You never comment on that. Nor do I have a problem with it anyway.



Its not only about this discuission and you know it, I'm talking about your overall behaviour, I many times answered and corrected my Turkish friends in bragging issues.

Anyway, I'm also not interested in a long discuissing, I'm already tired of heat here, you can keep continuing if you want, just telling that its irritating to see an article like post about how great and influential Arabs are in every simple thread thats is somehow connected to Arabs.

@El Turco

You called people Gypsies and Sectarian but you don't want them to answer you ? you're really smart aren't you  we don't love talking to you either, justdon't talk at people's backs.

@Hazzy997

He's talking about a discuissing where I was saying it was stupid for Jews to try settle in Palestine, excepting they would not get any resistance from angry, religious rurals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Did he really say that about Palestinians??



Don't you remember that debate about Israeli settlers? Where most of the many idiotic/ignorant Indian users were involved. I swear to God that I saw him post something along those lines and when he defended Palestinains he added that "I am not a big fan of Arabs" or something along those lines. That thread must have been deleted. You were involved in that debate and I remember that you even quoted his post. If was not that Turan retard.

It was about Israeli (Jewish European) settlers that settled in Palestine etc.

Anyway it's clear to see it from his behavior. He is mostly only making semi-troll posts here on the section. Look at the recent comments.

Totally normal discussion where I ask some questions about certain areas of Turkey that are our neighbors and were our people live and who we have an ancient connection to (ASIDE FROM dozens of other questions about Turkey and not on that topic) and look at the reaction. Hillarious.

Especially when we answer such questions from Turks without problems and have done so 100 times.

*Asking questions and stating facts is now apparently bragging.* Did you know that?

In short he should get his act together as he is annoying on those occasions. Or just stop writing here. I have nothing against him but you can easily figure such things out. If the person has good or bad intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

ELTurco said:


> As if i wake up everyday to impress you morons.. lol
> 
> 
> Guys just ignore this moron he is trying to create fitna with his limited brain capacity between us brothers but we wont fall for that ofcourse..trying to make me look bad..
> 
> i never insulted anyone who didnt desevered it.


Which moron are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Kaan said:


> @el-turco
> 
> 
> You are always using very personal insults other than that your pretty good imo.



You are not fit for moderator position you are like a jugde who is not neutral you just see what you want to see listen to one side and ignore the other side..see it doesnt work like that


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Don't you remember that debate about Israeli settlers? Where most of the many idiotic/ignorant Indian users were involved. I swear to God that I saw him post something along those lines and when he defended Palestinains he added that "I am not a big fan of Arabs" or something along those lines. That thread must have been deleted. You were involved in that debate and I remember that you even quoted his post. If was not that Turan retard.
> 
> It was about Israeli (Jewish European) settlers that settled in Palestine etc.



I'm trying hard to remember, I've been in so many debates I forgot them all.


----------



## Hakan

ELTurco said:


> You are not fit for moderator position you are like a jugde who is not neutral you just see what you want to see listen to one side and ignore the other side..see it doesnt work like that


Whats your side?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

what the hell is a keko?


----------



## Falcon29

ELTurco said:


> Bro Hasani.. believe me those guys are a joke.. they all hate Arabs (i mean those who come to this forum) they just dont have the guts to admit it in front of you but dont worry bro they dont represent the Turks.. they are just a couple of insignificant gypsies who are from Ankara and Istanbul.. the lower class. they are the trash of Turkish society.
> 
> so i apologize for whatever bad they might have said about Arabs. You should know that we true Turkish people are in reality far from those trash.



I have no doubt that some of them here do dislike Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> what the hell is a keko?



Keko and Kıro are Kurdish words for villager if I remember correctly, commonly used for rough, uneducated people.

@al-Hasani 

I never insulted or said anything negative about Arabs in that thread, I said it because they were trying to label me as a fundementalist Arab lover, I don't know how is that means I hate or dislike Arabs ? we don't have to be a fan of anybody, I'm just neutral about Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

ELTurco said:


> Bro Hasani.. believe me those guys are a joke.. they all hate Arabs (i mean those who come to this forum) they just dont have the guts to admit it in front of you but dont worry bro they dont represent the Turks.. they are just a couple of insignificant gypsies who are from Ankara and Istanbul.. the lower class. they are the trash of Turkish society.
> 
> so i apologize for whatever bad they might have said about Arabs. You should know that we true Turkish people are in reality far from those trash.


You see you use insults like this then you ask why do I get banned.

Also 90% of my friends are arab. (Non turk arabs)


----------



## al-Hasani

ELTurco said:


> Bro Hasani.. believe me those guys are a joke.. they all hate Arabs (i mean those who come to this forum) they just dont have the guts to admit it in front of you but dont worry bro they dont represent the Turks.. they are just a couple of insignificant gypsies who are from Ankara and Istanbul.. the lower class. they are the trash of Turkish society.
> 
> so i apologize for whatever bad they might have said about Arabs. You should know that we true Turkish people are in reality far from those trash.



Well, I don't know what they are but I know that most Arabs and Turks have no problems with each other at all. We have Turks living among us for centuries and the ties are brotherly. Turks and Arabs live among each other, pray together, work together, do business together, fought together etc. Be it in Turkey or the Arab world. Let alone Europe.

That's what matters. The Turks who hate Arabs can do so just like the Arabs who hate Turks. Both are a minority and are not going to change all those facts above or below.

Many Turkish tourists have visited or are visiting the Arab world and vice versa. Many Arab and Turkish firms work closely. We are neighbors. I don't know about all areas of Turkey but I know that the Southern and Southeastern areas are very similar to the neighboring Arab countries. Even overall there are many similarities between the Arab world and Turkey. Religion, cuisine, culture etc.

Anyway we are not representing our people here or countries. Only ourselves. One must be a total cretin to draw conclusions based on 2-3 Turkish users of a country of 75 million people or base your conclusions about the 450 million or so Arabs based on a few Arab users on PDF from 1-2 Arab countries or something.

One can have heated discussions, even exchange insults (which happens all the time here against everybody) but that's it. Noting to do with how we in reality feel.

All youngsters. And on a "controversial/heated" forum like PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Kaan said:


> Whats your side?



Thats a question you had to consider long time ago maybe that way you would be able to understand the situation better, anyway it doesnt matter anymore cause i wont participate in your section..

i just want from you now to keep them trolls away from me thats all i ask from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> I have no doubt that some of them here do dislike Arabs.



U aint gonna cry are ya?


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> U aint gonna cry are ya?



I only cry if I were insulted by you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway no point having those stupid discussions. A waste of time.

In any case what I wrote in post 2748 is the reality.

Ramadan is quickly approaching and we should leave such petty discussions or ignore something we do not like or find annoying. We have all done idiotic things before. Here on PDF and in life and what we ought to do is learn from it. We all make mistakes.

Anyway too much moralizing. I am hungry.

@ELTurco @Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

Targon said:


> Keko and Kıro are Kurdish words for villager if I remember correctly, commonly used for rough, uneducated people.
> 
> .



You brainwashed sectarian cultists attacked me one time because i was surprised to learn some of people from Turkmenistan and also Turkey eating pork.. these so called Turks then called me a yobaz/bigot can you imagine that @al-Hasani and my dear Pakistani brothers and sisters?

know what kind of a people you are dealing with.

i repeat these trash that call themselves Turks but who are not those brainwashed cultists attacked me because i find it not normal for someone who calls himself Turk to fed himself with pork. its was just my own imo i didnt force my views on anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Yeah Ramadan is almost here so we have to be calm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Happy ramadan! 

Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek @rockstar08 @Malik Alashter @Fulcrum15 @Pakistanisage @danish falcon @cheekybird @iranigirl2 @acetophenol @ebray @blain2 @The SC @JEskandari @Kiarash @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @BLACKEAGLE @kollang @revolutionary mujahid @F.O.X @RAMPAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## ELTurco

Now they call me bigot for that..


----------



## al-Hasani

@ELTurco

Please bro. I don't know about your history between each other and as I respect both you and other Turkish users I am a nobody to judge. If some eat pork then let them eat it bro. It is their decision and if they are Muslims then they know that they are committing a sin. You just as well as me know that most Turks do not eat pork. Only a small minority probably. Some Arabs are probably eating it too (wild boar etc.) but only a minority. I am not talking about the Christian Arabs here. Only those who call themselves Muslims.

Nor does this change anything about what I wrote in post 2748.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

ELTurco said:


> You brainwashed sectarian cultists attacked me one time because i was surprised to learn some of people from Turkmenistan and also Turkey eating pork.. these so called Turks then called me a yobaz/bigot can you imagine that @al-Hasani and my dear Pakistani brothers and sisters?
> 
> know what kind of a people you are dealing with.
> 
> i repeat these trash that call themselves Turks but who are not those brainwashed cultists attacked me because i find it not normal for someone who calls himself Turk to fed himself with pork. its was just my own imo i didnt force my views on anyone.



Oh now you're trying to gain support from Arabs ? 

You're not fooling anyone, people called you bigot because you were talking sh.t to them because they were eating pork, we said you were nobody to judge simple as that, your personal insults flamed these arguings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI



Thanks Hazzy jan. Im not religious but I do appreciate the sentiment and respect Ramadan.
Happy Ramadan to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> Oh now you're trying to gain support from Arabs ?
> 
> You're not fooling anyone, people called you bigot because you were talking sh.t to them because they were eating pork, we said you were nobody to judge simple as that, your personal insults flamed these arguings.



Which support from "Arabs" There are two Arab users here. We don't take sides in your internal fights. I like @ELTurco because we have only talked great together. I don't know how you guys behave among each other. This is not my business.

I also like @Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

al-Hasani said:


> @ELTurco
> 
> Please bro. I don't know about your history between each other and as I respect both you and other Turkish users I am a nobody to judge. If some eat pork then let them eat it bro. It is their decision and if they are Muslims then they know that they are committing a sin. You just as well as me know that most Turks do not eat pork. Only a small minority probably.
> 
> Nor does this change anything about what I wrote in post 2748.



Ofcourse they can feed themselves whatever they like to who am i to Judge but thats not the point i just said it was better not to eat cause its forbidden according to our religion and it is not healty.. they called me all kind of names just cause i said that..

freedom of speech only when it fits their agenda..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI




Ramadan Kareem to all my Muslim brothers and sisters internationally. May Allah be most Beneficent and most Merciful to you during this time of sacrifice. God bless all those who undertake the fast of Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Which support from "Arabs" There are two Arab users here. We don't take sides in your internal fights. I like @ELTurco because we have only talked great together. I don't know how you guys behave among each other. This is not my business.
> 
> I also like @Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> Which support from "Arabs" There are two Arab users here. We don't take sides in your internal fights. I like @ELTurco because we have only talked great together. I don't know how you guys behave among each other. This is not my business.
> 
> I also like @Kaan



I didn't said you take sides, I said he's trying to involve you, complaining about us to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Im going to post pictures of delicious foods for 30 days, in this thread.
While ya'll are starving. 

Test your commitment. tihihi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> I didn't said you take sides, I said he's trying to involve you, complaining about us to you



Once again you think that the Arabs here are all some religious bigots. It seems so. I already wrote that people can do what they want to. There are dozens of Arabs that drink, smoke and do un-Islamic things. In the nightclubs of Dubai, to Beirut to Cairo to Rabat to Algiers etc.

We have/had non-religious Saudi Arabians here on PDF and Arabs that were not Muslims. We have Christian Arabs too. We never tell them what to do. 

Why should Arabs take sides in a Turkish issue? I like @ELTurco as we never had any problems and have had many interesting discussions for the past 1.5 years. I also like some of the users that he criticized and that is why I neither thanked those posts of his that contained insults nor took sides. As this is not my business.

I was not there, I don't know what happened and quite frankly if I should be some judge about people's internal affairs I would not do anything else.

I suggest you make peace but again that's not my business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos




Thanks mate. in Iran, Ramadan starts on Sunday since the new moon is observed on Saturday night.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

ELTurco said:


> You brainwashed sectarian cultists attacked me one time because i was surprised to learn some of people from Turkmenistan and also Turkey eating pork.. these so called Turks then called me a yobaz/bigot can you imagine that @al-Hasani and my dear Pakistani brothers and sisters?
> 
> know what kind of a people you are dealing with.
> 
> i repeat these trash that call themselves Turks but who are not those brainwashed cultists attacked me because i find it not normal for someone who calls himself Turk to fed himself with pork. its was just my own imo i didnt force my views on anyone.



Our job as Muslims is only to inform if some Muslims eat pork we must tell them it is forbidden and if they still eat it then just do not eat food made by their hand and leave the rest to God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> You say, leave me alone but you still talk from my back.... you are asking for it.
> 
> Create fıtna ??? Like i said no one cares about you, so don't think that world revolves around you.
> 
> Another thing is... people can exactly see your behaviour..... you are the one using insults. Soon you will use some harsher words and be banned for the 4th time. My advice, just leave this forum, and play in a sandbox with the 3 year old kids who has the bigger mental age than you.



and why should i let you have the last word i have to defend myself from your lies so dont talk sh!t.. now just let it go.. you really really irritate me..


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek


Happy Ramadan to you to and to the ones who are going to fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> Once again you think that the Arabs here are all some religious bigots. It seems so. I already wrote that people can do what they want to. There are dozens of Arabs that drink, smoke and do un-Islamic things. In the nightclubs of Dubai, to Beirut to Cairo to Rabat to Algiers etc.
> 
> Why should Arabs take sides in a Turkish issue? I like @ELTurco as we never had any problems and have had many interesting discussions for the past 1.5 years. I also like some of the users that he criticized and that is why I neither thanked those posts of his that contained insults nor took sides. As this is not my business.
> 
> I was not there, I don't know what happened and quite frankly if I should be some judge about people's internal affairs I would not do anything else.
> 
> I suggest you make peace but again that's not my business.



Dude why are you so sensitive 

All I said he's trying to take your support by complaining about us to you ? that has nothing with what Arabs do  I know there is a lot of diversity among Arabs, my childhood friend was from Iskenderun btw, he was almost non-religious, he was drinking too. but doubt he does know that diversity, he was probably expecting you would go angry and support him when hecomplained to you about eating pork

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

KingMamba said:


> Our job as Muslims is only to inform if some Muslims eat pork we must tell them it is forbidden and if they still eat it then just do not eat food made by their hand and leave the rest to God.



I agree brother and thats exatly what i did nothing more nothing less,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Beyler ramazana bu sekilde girmeyelim


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> Dude why are you so sensitive
> 
> All I said he's trying to take your support by complaining about us to you ? that has nothing with what Arabs do  I know there is a lot of diversity among Arabs, my childhood friend was from Iskenderun btw, he was almost non-religious, he was drinking too. but doubt he does know that diversity, he was probably expecting you would go angry and support him when hecomplained to you about eating pork



Fair enough. I have seen it all on PDF so hard not to be defensive and difficult not to explain things in detail. After all there are many ignorants here.

If @ELTurco was really insulted for saying that eating pork is a bad thing then I agree with his complains but that is just me. As I said this is not my fight or my problem. I am not part of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> Fair enough. I have seen it all on PDF so hard not to be defensive and difficult not to explain things in detail. After all there are many ignorants here.
> 
> If @ELTurco was really insulted for saying that eating pork is a bad thing then I agree with his complains but that is just me. As I said this is not my fight or my problem. I am not part of it.
> 
> Anyway Happy Ramadan to all that observe it here.



He's the most swearing Turkish member in this forum, I hope this gives the hint.


----------



## Contrarian

Kaan said:


> Which moron are you talking about?


You quoted el turco and somehow I got an alert saying you quoted my post.


----------



## rahi2357

@Hazzy997 
thank you very much bro  i think ramadan is a good time to remember ourselves and to concentrate on our inner world and to learn how to control the biggest monster which is just inside us and not outside. nothing else matters it's just you and creator . then we can have a good restart for rest of the year 
*Happy to all.. *
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@rahi2357 

Great post, I agree with you. This month is our month God willing we become closer to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> If @ELTurco was really insulted for saying that eating pork is a bad thing then I agree with his complains but that is just me. As I said this is not my fight or my problem. I am not part of it.


Nobody insulted him, he was judging Ghara Ghan (the Turmen guy from Iran) because he once told us that he and his father hunted a boar and ate it. So we said him he isnt in the position to judge anyone, after that he got mad and said something like ''eat shit what do i care'' and now hes playing the victim here and brings his stupid argument like ''look they all eat pork''.
Not to mention the heaviest insults to the mothers of all Turks in forum he was throwing out of nowhere.

Its also funny how he calls everybody gypsy and Alevi (as if beeing Alevi was an insult), and then says we dont leave him alone, besides as far is i know there is not a single Alevi Turkish member in Forum or at least not active if thats really so important for some people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ELTurco said:


> You can see those racist alawite fake turks disguised themselves as kemalist dislike me and want me to disappear from here but my real broz in religion welcome me back that made me happy thank you much again.


I think you should pack and go and have fun with your arab friends aka idols. After all, you are an arab worshiper. BTW, watch your mouth about Sinan. If you continue your trolling against Sinan, every turk member would make this forum as a nightmare for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Actually, prayer starts Saturday night and the first day of fasting begins Sunday.


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I think you should pack and go and have fun with your arab friends aka idols. After all, you are an arab worshiper. BTW, watch your mouth about Sinan. If you continue your trolling against Sinan, every turk member would make this forum as a nightmare for you.



What have Arabs to do with anything here?! It's an issue between Turkish users.

Is being a religious Muslim equal to worshipping Arabs? In this case there are damn many "Arab-worshippers" out there.

@ELTurco is welcome here as a brother. Just like other Turks who are frequent visitors here.

In fact anyone with good intentions is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Actually, prayer starts Saturday night and the first day of fasting begins Sunday.


Is it different between Arabs and Turks? Because fasting begins tomorrow and today is the first day of prayer for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> What have Arabs to do with anything here?! It's an issue between Turkish users.
> 
> Is being a religious Muslim equal to worshipping Arabs? In this case there are damn many "Arab-worshippers" out there.



Any sane person knows that being a turk has nothing to do with the religion. There are sunni, shia, alewite, jewish, christian, atheist, agnostic, and even Buddhist turks. Only a brainwashed scum can tell what that little pig is saying. He is indeed a brainwashed arab worshiper, which means he is a manqurt wannabe arab and not a turk. He needs to finish his trollings. Anyway, I think he worships you as well, so, please order him to stop his trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Actually, prayer starts Saturday night and the first day of fasting begins Sunday.



Indeed. I think most of the Arab and Muslim world start their fasting Sunday while Ramadan starts tomorrow. But of course this depends on geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Is itfferent between Arabs and Turks? Because fasting begins tomorrow and today is the first day of prayer for us.


The mosque in my area said they will know 100% in the evening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Is it different between Arabs and Turks? Because fasting begins tomorrow and today is the first day of prayer for us.



So far Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Jordan, the Gulf, Indonesia, Malaysia, Oman, Iran and Singapore have said fasting begins Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> The mosque in my area said they will know 100% in the evening


Why so late, Diyanet calendar says tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Any sane person knows that being a turk has nothing to do with the religion. There are sunni, shia, alewite, jewish, christian, atheist, agnostic, and even Buddhist turks. Only a brainwashed scum can tell what that little pig is saying. He is indeed a brainwashed arab worshiper, which means he is a manqurt wannabe arab and not a turk. He needs to finish his trollings. Anyway, I think he worships you as well, so, please order him to stop his trolling.



That's your definition. It's if I started defining what it means to be an Arab. The reality is that there are millions of conservative Turks. That does not make them "Arab worshippers" or what nonsense you are talking about.

Arabs have a even bigger diversity on that front. Most Turkic people are Muslim or Atheists. Very few other minority groups. In the Arab world you have millions of Christians as the Arab world is the homeland of Christianity too.

Arabs have nothing to do with the internal discussions of Turkish users so please keep us out of this. At least in our own goddamn thread and section.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed. I think most of the Arab and Muslim world start their fasting tomorrow. But of course this depends on geography.



All the Arab world is starting fasting Sunday, Ramadan begins Saturday, but the fasting begins Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> All the Arab world is starting fasting Sunday, Ramadan begins Saturday, but the fasting begins Sunday.



Yes, I meant the beginning of the Ramadan. Too tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Mate, i appreciate the thought. But you know when everybody joins in the fight some agressive ones will surely insult Arabs and shitstorm will happen in response mods will close the thread and issue warnings. Hence i will lose my spanking session...
> 
> That's what happened lastly in Uyghur Thread.
> 
> Also there is no need to deal this moron with more than a one guy... infact a half guy is enough for him.



Guys stop, it all ended until this @rmi5 came and put us back into the same discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Why so late, Diyanet calendar says tomorrow.



Im following diyanet.

Alot of people want to sight the moon before they start fasting. From what I understand diyanet uses satellite info to say when ramadan starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997

Ok, I researched the topic a bit.

Ramadan starts tomorrow in most of the world. So that's good. All of Europe too if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Im following diyanet.
> 
> Alot of people want to sight the moon before they start fasting. From what I understand diyanet uses satellite info to say when ramadan starts.



You're supposed to follow the moon. Follow Egypt and Saudi Arabia, they have many scholars and schools who confirm the exact day. 



al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Ok, I researched the topic a bit.
> 
> Ramadan starts tomorrow in most of the world. So that's good. All of Europe too if I am not mistaken.



Yes it does, but fasting starts Sunday. Most people think that means fasting starts tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Ok, I researched the topic a bit.
> 
> Ramadan starts tomorrow in most of the world. So that's good. All of Europe too if I am not mistaken.


Yeah some Pakistani guys told me it starts tomorrow too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> Im following diyanet.
> 
> Alot of people want to sight the moon before they start fasting. From what I understand diyanet uses satellite info to say when ramadan starts.


Wut? I dont get it how does the moon tell when ramadan starts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Wut? I dont get it how does the moon tell when ramadan starts?



Yeah dude.

Thats how you tell when the month starts for sure. I will give you hadis and stuff about that when i get home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Wut? I dont get it how does the moon tell when ramadan starts?



Moonsighting.com

Explains it very well.



​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> You're supposed to follow the moon. Follow Egypt and Saudi Arabia, they have many scholars and schools who confirm the exact day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, but fasting starts Sunday. Most people think that means fasting starts tomorrow.


I follow turkish govt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ELTurco said:


> d
> 
> 
> Haha you know bro Hasani difference is they go to westerners and get rejected like a dog in his case that guy @rmi5 or something he go to Russian and get abused and trown away like garbage he goes to Persians and got abused trown away and rejected by them and at finally dropped like the trash he is in front of the building... but i go to my Arab brothers hamdulilah and they welcome me with open arms.. and yes i love the Arabs.. it is one of greatest civilizations ever and an honorable people.. nothing wrong with loving the Arabs. Just die out of anger you farsi worshipping facist keko.




Funny that a piglet is trying to insult me. I don't care about your bullshit nor about that arab butthurt teenage who tries to support you. After all, you are most probably some kurd or arab who is molested by a turk in his childhood and is trying to talk bullshit against turks. BTW, a manqurt is not a turk. remember it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Moonsighting.com
> 
> Explains it very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Kaan said:


> Yeah dude.
> 
> Thats how you tell when the month starts for sure. I will give you hadis and stuff about that when i get home.


Hmm ok, well here is the Calendar from Ministry of Religious affairs, they say it starts tomorrow so im going to follow them.

http://www2.diyanet.gov.tr/DinHizmetleriGenelMudurlugu/Sayfalar/2014DiniGunlerListesi.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway now it's getting a bit tiring guys.

You don't want to beat @Hazzy997 's and @BLACKEAGLE 's marathon wars or will you?


This thread has been more or less completely peaceful overall and these discussions of yours that no Arab has anything to do with are getting a bit tiring and annoying with all due respect.

So please end it or move it as it makes the mood bad.

@ELTurco @Sinan etc.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Hmm ok, well here is the Calendar from Ministry of Religious affairs, they say it starts tomorrow so im going to follow them.
> 
> http://www2.diyanet.gov.tr/DinHizmetleriGenelMudurlugu/Sayfalar/2014DiniGunlerListesi.aspx


Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Wut? I dont get it how does the moon tell when ramadan starts?


 
The Islamic Calender is Lunar whereas the Gregorian Calender is Solar i.e based on the movement of the Moon & the Sun respectively - So Ramazan (a Month) starts or ends according to the movement of the 'moon' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That's your definition. It's if I started defining what it means to be an Arab. The reality is that there are millions of conservative Turks. That does not make them "Arab worshippers" or what nonsense you are talking about.
> 
> Arabs have a even bigger diversity on that front. Most Turkic people are Muslim or Atheists. Very few other minority groups. In the Arab world you have millions of Christians as the Arab world is the homeland of Christianity too.


Dude, I am talking about this specific moron. I am not talking about any religions or religious people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> Yeah some Pakistani guys told me it starts tomorrow too.


 
It would either start on the Sunday or on Monday depending upon whether the Moon is sighted in the country or not ! 

Today is Friday !


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> The Islamic Calender is Lunar whereas the Gregorian Calender is Solar i.e based on the movement of the Moon & the Sun respectively - So Ramazan (a Month) starts or ends according to the movement of the 'moon' !


Yes i know this but i think the calculation from officials is more accurate than visual determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Funny that a piglet is trying to insult me. I don't care about your bullshit nor about that arab butthurt teenage who tries to support you. After all, you are most probably some kurd or arab who is molested by a turk in his childhood and is trying to talk bullshit against turks. BTW, a manqurt is not a turk. remember it.



What the hell are you talking about? Don't troll this thread. Once again, Arabs have nothing to do with this so stop mentioning them. It's also a discussion between TURKISH users.


----------



## Hakan

Guys is say we dont go into all this moon stuff without looking at the opinions of scholars and stuff. I personally dont know a ton so im out. All i will do is upload a few pages from a book i have latter.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i appreciate the thought. But you know when everybody joins in the fight some agressive ones will surely insult Arabs and shitstorm will happen in response mods will close the thread and issue warnings. Hence i will lose my spanking session...
> 
> That's what happened lastly in Uyghur Thread.
> 
> Also there is no need to deal this moron with more than a one guy... infact a half guy is enough for him.



Dude, you are too polite, and soft on these trolls, and they continue insulting you. I know that you don't give a damn about those scums, but sometimes, these scums need some harsh spanks as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

I had Turkish style Arabic food today: couscous  My grandparents learnt it from Arabic restaurant from a friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> I follow turkish govt



Government doesn't have anything to do with it, it's all religious ministries and schools. Turkey is the same with the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> I had Turkish style Arabic food today  My grandparents learnt it from Arabic restaurant from a friend.



We call this Maftool. Nice. 

My grandma always makes this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Also I saw something one time sayingto follow what your ccommunity does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Hazzy997 said:


> We call this Maftool. Nice.
> 
> My grandma always makes this.


We call it couscous, is that Arabic word?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Guys stop, it all ended until this @rmi5 came and put us back into the same discussion.



Are you still butthurt about me?  Anyway, that's not my problem. In addition, I think we had a pact which was not mentioning or quoting or talking about each other. is it right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

y997 said:


> Government doesn't have anything to do with it, it's all religious ministries and schools. Turkey is the same with the rest.


Yeah but diyanet belongs to the gov


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Also I saw something one time sayingto follow what your ccommunity does.



Starting tomorrow is not the same as fasting tomorrow. If it starts tomorrow then the fasting begins the second day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

How about everyone makes their hak helal and moves on.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Are you still butthurt about me?  Anyway, that's not my problem. In addition, I think we had a pact which was not mentioning or quoting or talking about each other. is it right?



No, it's the opposite. You got a thread ban and started crying over it. 

I don't care about you, just don't mention me or Arabs in your posts and don't start flaming after the conversation already ended.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> Starting tomorrow is not the same as fasting tomorrow. If it starts tomorrow then the fasting begins the second day.


Im praying taraweeh tonight and fasting tommorow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Yes i know this but i think the calculation from officials is more accurate than visual determination.



All countries use officials as sources of sightings rather than visual determination by your ordinary Joe.

It solely depends on geography.

@Sinan

Ok, but then take it in another thread as we have nothing to do with it and some people obviously seem to be obsessed about Arabs and indirectly badmouth us in our own goddamn section. Ramadan is approaching and I do not consider @rmi5 a troll at all normally but he should quit involving Arabs here.

There is no need for it.

This is the Arab section. We don't tolerate insults.

Arab users never had a problem with @ELTurco so why the hell shall we condemn him for something that we 1. have not seen 2. had nothing to do with?

We are not taking any sides. This was also clear hours ago until @rmi5 helped kickstart the discussion again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Yes i know this but i think the calculation from officials is more accurate than visual determination.


 
So far as I know the way they used to do in the time of the Prophet (PBUH) was to determine the start or end of a month through the sighting of the 'moon' !

What some of our people don't realize is that where could've the early Muslims brought a meteorologist to tell them about the movement of the moon ? 

This doesn't mean that you refuse to use the knowledge of meteorology just because you can't find a mention of it in the Hadith ! Its like saying I'm gonna continue using medieval medicinal practices 'cause the new-stuff ain't part of faith - That kind of irrationality is what has become the bane of the Muslim World !

Islam teaches us '*rationality*' above everything else - Thats something I learned when I was an *atheist* !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Im praying taraweeh tonight and fasting tommorow



No, you can't. The prayer starts tomorrow. Tomorrow is last day of Sha'ban. 

Ramadan Starts Saturday, Sunday - Global - News - OnIslam.net

Religious authorities in Saudi Arabia, the birthplace of Islam, said that the fasting month will start on Sunday, June 29.

Egypt's Iftaa House said the new moon of Ramadan was not sighted Friday, June 27.

*When is Your Ramadan?*

*Middle East Ramadan More Likely on Sunday*

*Visibility Possibilities of Ramadan Crescent 1435*
"Therefore, Saturday, June 28, will be the last day of Sha`ban and Sunday, June 29 will be the first day of Ramadan."

The Higher Judicial Council of Palestine has also announced that Saturday will be the last day of Sha`ban. Therefore, Ramadan will commense on Sunday.

In Kuwait, Jordan, United Arab Emirates, Indonesia and South Korea, it has been announced that Ramadan will start on June 29

.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> No, it's the opposite. You got a thread ban and started crying over it.
> 
> I don't care about you, just don't mention me or Arabs in your posts and don't start flaming after the conversation already ended.



LOL, that shows your IQ. Anyway, you were the ones who cried over and started to call all admins, mods, senior mods, ... to come to help you. After all, I don't care about you, as a person, and it's not your business whether I talk about arabs or not. So, back off little kid.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> No, you can't. The prayer starts tomorrow. Tomorrow is last day of Sha'ban.
> 
> Ramadan Starts Saturday, Sunday - Global - News - OnIslam.net
> 
> Religious authorities in Saudi Arabia, the birthplace of Islam, said that the fasting month will start on Sunday, June 29.
> 
> Egypt's Iftaa House said the new moon of Ramadan was not sighted Friday, June 27.
> 
> *When is Your Ramadan?*
> 
> *Middle East Ramadan More Likely on Sunday*
> 
> *Visibility Possibilities of Ramadan Crescent 1435*
> "Therefore, Saturday, June 28, will be the last day of Sha`ban and Sunday, June 29 will be the first day of Ramadan."
> 
> The Higher Judicial Council of Palestine has also announced that Saturday will be the last day of Sha`ban. Therefore, Ramadan will commense on Sunday.
> 
> In Kuwait, Jordan, United Arab Emirates, Indonesia and South Korea, it has been announced that Ramadan will start on June 29
> 
> .................


Idk let me look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> LOL, that shows your IQ. Anyway, you were the ones who cried over and started to call all admins, mods, senior mods, ... to come to help you. After all, I don't care about you, as a person, and it's not your business whether I talk about arabs or not. So, back off little kid.



I will spank you 24/7 and you know it. Which is why you went on five different threads crying about me to other people and bashing me without my knowledge. 

Don't start derailing this thread since you obviously can't control your temptations to insult Arabs. Which is why mods need to interfere in the first place. 

If you knew how to control yourself we would be done by now. But, clearly you're butthurt and calling me a 'kid' since it still pains you. Don't renew the spanking my friend. 

We're ending it here.


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know the way they used to do in the time of the Prophet (PBUH) was to determine the start or end of a month through the sighting of the 'moon' !
> 
> What some of our people don't realize is that where could've the early Muslims brought a meteorologist to tell them about the movement of the moon ?
> 
> This doesn't mean that you refuse to use the knowledge of meteorology just because you can't find a mention of it in the Hadith ! Its like saying I'm gonna continue using medieval medicinal practices 'cause the new-stuff ain't part of faith - That kind of irrationality is what has become the bane of the Muslim World !
> 
> Islam teaches us '*rationality*' above everything else - Thats something I learned when I was an *atheist* !


I agree its the same like prayer, i mean the new technologys are far more accurate to tell when the Sun goes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Can you say it in Turkish ?
> 
> I really wonder about your pronunciation


Teravih

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Idk let me look into it.



Do you have a local Muslim community in Zimbabwe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> Islam teaches us 'rationality' above everything else - Thats something I learned when I was an atheist !


Interesting i didnt know you were atheist, you little kuffar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Ok, but then take it in another thread as we have nothing to do with it and some people obviously seem to be obsessed about Arabs and indirectly badmouth us in our own goddamn section. Ramadan is approaching and I do not consider @rmi5 a troll at all normally but he should quit involving Arabs here.
> 
> There is no need for it.
> 
> This is the Arab section. We don't tolerate insults.
> 
> Arab users never had a problem with @ELTurco so why the hell shall we condemn him for something that we 1. have not seen 2. had nothing to do with?
> 
> We are not taking any sides. This was also clear hours ago until @rmi5 helped kickstart the discussion again.



Why are you bashing me? 
I would not care about that moron, at all, if he, and that palestinian teenager stop their insulting in this very thread.


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you have a local Muslim community in Zimbabwe?


Idk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> Nope Turco is continuing this... and i'm saying bro. Until he stops talking shit from our backs. I will continue to reply him.



I was here talking to my Arab brothers it was about visiting places in Turkey.. everything was alright until you and your bandits came here..


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Why are you bashing me?
> I would not care about that moron, at all, if he, and that palestinian teenager stop their insulting in this very thread.



Where did I insult? You in your own post called me a butthurt teenager because I told you guys to stop and I stated the fact that you brought this discussion back after we finished it already. Stop making up lies.


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Interesting i didnt know you were atheist, you little kuffar.


 
Yeah I was almost 'religiously atheistic' !  

And that brought me to Philosophy & ironically enough an Atheist's arguments made me believe in God again !  

And remarkably so much of the brilliance that I found in reading the Philosophical works of some of the best mind's ever produced by Humanity - I saw it reflected in the Koran & that brought me back to Islam !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Why are you bashing me?
> I would not care about that moron, at all, if he, and that palestinian teenager stop their insulting in this very thread.



Because you were involving Arabs in a negative way in our own section as a guest (normally a trouble free guest that we consider a friend) in a discussion that we Arab users have nothing to do with or had anything to do with. It was a discussion between Turkish members only.

Also what's with the teenager crap?! You might not agree with @Hazzy997 but considering his age he has a big knowledge and is apparently working hard in school and getting good grades.

Compared to most of your compatriots from Iran (with all due respect) he is in another league quite frankly.

I remember that you two had friendly relations not long ago and now all hell broke lose? What the hell?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I will spank you 24/7 and you know it. Which is why you went on five different threads crying about me to other people and bashing me without my knowledge.
> 
> Don't start derailing this thread since you obviously can't control your temptations to insult Arabs. Which is why mods need to interfere in the first place.
> 
> If you knew how to control yourself we would be done by now. But, clearly you're butthurt and calling me a 'kid' since it still pains you. Don't renew the spanking my friend.
> 
> We're ending it here.



Bunch of rants and taqqiya, and did not even worth it to be answered.


----------



## Hakan

Armstrong said:


> Yeah I was almost 'religiously atheistic' !
> 
> And that brought me to Philosophy & ironically enough an Atheist's arguments made me believe in God again !
> 
> And remarkably so much of the brilliance that I found in reading the Philosophical works of some of the best mind's ever produced by Humanity - I saw it reflected in the Koran & that brought me back to Islam !


Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek @rockstar08 @Malik Alashter @Fulcrum15 @Pakistanisage @danish falcon @cheekybird @iranigirl2 @acetophenol @ebray @blain2 @The SC @JEskandari @Kiarash @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @BLACKEAGLE @kollang @revolutionary mujahid @F.O.X


Happy Ramadan to All!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Where did I insult? You in your own post called me a butthurt teenager because I told you guys to stop and I stated the fact that you brought this discussion back after we finished it already. Stop making up lies.


Stop your taqqiya Hazzy. You said bunch of lies, and started to support the first person that insulted me. What is it called? check the dictionary. Anyway, never mind, I dont give a damn about it.


----------



## xenon54 out

ELTurco said:


> ever asked yourself why you are 2nd class citizen of Turkish Republic?


There is no such thing everone is equal in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Kaan said:


> Wow.


 
Haahaa !  

Had you talked to me about anything 'religious' back when I was an atheist I would've probably degenerated into 'abuses' - Thats how much moronic, barbaric & idiotic I had come to think 'religion' was !

But God works in mysterious ways....I suppose !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Stop your taqqiya Hazzy. You said bunch of lies, and started to support the first person that insulted me. What is it called? check the dictionary. Anyway, never mind, I dont give a damn about it.



Show me my lies in support of him. I simply said you started this again when we already helped end it. Then you started crying that I accused you of bringing it back. My honesty is way above yours.


----------



## Hakan

ELTurco said:


> Even if i remove the flag and throw away my passport i will remain a Turk because my blood is Turk..
> 
> what about you gypsie?
> 
> what makes you Turk tell me.. is it just your nationality?.. ever asked yourself why you are 2nd class citizen of Turkish Republic?


Whats wrong with gypsies?

They have good music

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> There is no such thing everone is equal in Turkey.


 
@Sinan & You would never be Equal to me !  

Not until you too can make Nur Fettahoglu laugh the way I did !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Because you were involving Arabs in a negative way in our own section as a guest (normally a trouble free guest that we consider a friend) in a discussion that we Arab users have nothing to do with or had anything to do with. It was a discussion between Turkish members only.
> 
> Also what's with the teenager crap?! You might not agree with @Hazzy997 but considering his age he has a big knowledge and is apparently working hard in school and getting good grades.
> 
> Compared to most of your compatriots from Iran (with all due respect) he is in another league quite frankly.
> 
> I remember that you two had friendly relations not long ago and now all hell broke lose? What the hell?!



If I say that someone is an arab-worshiper, who he really is, it is not arabs faults or it's not talking in a negative way about you guys.
About Hazzy, He started to cheerleading for ISIS terrorists, and started to insult every member at middle east section on a 24/7 basis. He is an emotional teenager and cannot control his emotions. After that, he opened a thread about Gaza, and he went full emotional retard about my first comment in that thread. About those mullah supporters from Iran, I have nothing to do with them and I don't care about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> @Sinan & You would never be Equal to me !
> 
> Not until you too can make Nur Fettahoglu laugh the way I did !


Nobody is equal to you as our Emperor aka @Hyperion 's right hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> If I say that someone is an arab-worshiper, who he really is, it is not arabs faults or it's not talking in a negative way about you guys.
> About Hazzy, He started to cheerleading for ISIS terrorists, and started to insult every member at middle east section on a 24/7 basis. He is an emotional teenager and cannot control his emotions. After that, he opened a thread about Gaza, and he went full emotional retard about my first comment in that thread. About those mullah supporters from Iran, I have nothing to do with them and I don't care about them.



Don't involve me in your problems. And stop lying, you began trolling my thread immediately like a raging lunatic which got you a thread ban. 

Show me where I 'insulted everybody', quit making lame accusations. You're the one in flame wars with Iranians 24/7 calling them baboons and mullah idiots, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. *Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.*
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek @rockstar08 @Malik Alashter @Fulcrum15 @Pakistanisage @danish falcon @cheekybird @iranigirl2 @acetophenol @ebray @blain2 @The SC @JEskandari @Kiarash @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @BLACKEAGLE @kollang @revolutionary mujahid @F.O.X


Ramadan Muubarak to all Muslims!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> If I say that someone is an arab-worshiper, who he really is, it is not arabs faults or it's not talking in a negative way about you guys.
> About Hazzy, He started to cheerleading for ISIS terrorists, and started to insult every member at middle east section on a 24/7 basis. He is an emotional teenager and cannot control his emotions. After that, he opened a thread about Gaza, and he went full emotional retard about my first comment in that thread. About those mullah supporters from Iran, I have nothing to do with them and I don't care about them.



What makes @ELTurco a so-called "Arab-worshipper". I mean how do you qualify for such a title? Do you turn into one if you like belly dancing? Arabic music and films? Dates? Shawarma? Falafel? Kabsa? Arabian horses? If you are a Muslim? Conservative one too?

Or do you turn into a so-called "Arab-worshipper" if you like some of the over 20 Arab countries (or even just one) and its very rich heritage and nearly 100 World UNESCO Heritage sites?

Or is a beard enough and a visit on the Arab section on PDF?!

I don't know anything about that. As you say this is normal in that age. At least he has knowledge. It's his choice and responsibility to use that knowledge wisely and not waste it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

I apologize for distturbing the peace here and i want to thank my dear Arab brothers letting me speak on equal terms freely against these ignorant kids without banning me..

@Hazzy @al-Hasani and the others and Pakistani brothers aswell thank you guys.

@al-Hasani 

its simple.. if one is a muslim and doesnt talk in despising way about Arabs.. you are Arab worshipper according to those facists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> What makes @ELTurco a so-called "Arab-worshipper". I mean how do you qualify for such a title? Do you turn into one if you like belly dancing? Arabic music and films? Dates? Shawarma? Falafel? Kabsa? Arabian horses? If you are a Muslim? Conservative one too?
> 
> Or do you turn into a so-called "Arab-worshipper" if you like some of the over 20 Arab countries (or even just one) and its very rich heritage and nearly 100 World UNESCO Heritage sites?
> 
> Or is a beard enough and a visit on the Arab section on PDF?!
> 
> I don't know anything about that. As you say this is normal in that age. At least he has knowledge. It's his choice and responsibility to use that knowledge wisely and not waste it.



Don't listen to him, I said I supported the Sunni revolution in Iraq until the sectarian government introduce a unity government with equal representation. They translated into this you're supporting 'wahabi terrorists' as usual and started pushing their narrative about Syria. Saying everything in Syria and Iraq is a struggle against wahabi terrorists.

I told them I refuse to accept that narrative and many other Sunni rebels are in the fight.

Let's end it here though, the 'Arab worshipper' thing is common. If we say 'Jew worshipping' though the same will go nuts on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!


Tnx dear 

the holy month hadnt started here yet  i plan to eat the heck out of junk foods for the next 24h  

happy ramazan to everyone 

i wish peace and freedom for every single muslim during the holy month . lets just put the weapons down for the sake of the lord .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ELTurco said:


> I apologize for distturbing the peace here and i want to thank my dear Arab brothers letting me speak on equal terms freely against these ignorant kids without banning me..
> 
> @Hazzy @al-Hasani and the others and Pakistani brothers aswell thank you guys.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> its simple.. if one is a muslim and doesnt talk in despising way about Arabs.. you are Arab worshipper according to those facists.



I don't understand why they have to involve Arabs here on our section. Is their problem that we have discussions here and that we do not hate you as we have no reason for that? It's a thing between you and fellow Turkish users. We have nothing to do with it so why involve us?

Strange and annoying behavior.


----------



## learningall

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nice

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> What makes @ELTurco a so-called "Arab-worshipper". I mean how do you qualify for such a title? Do you turn into one if you like belly dancing? Arabic music and films? Dates? Shawarma? Falafel? Kabsa? Arabian horses? If you are a Muslim? Conservative one too?
> 
> Or do you turn into a so-called "Arab-worshipper" if you like some of the over 20 Arab countries (or even just one) and its very rich heritage and nearly 100 World UNESCO Heritage sites?
> 
> Or is a beard enough and a visit on the Arab section on PDF?!
> 
> I don't know anything about that. As you say this is normal in that age. At least he has knowledge. It's his choice and responsibility to use that knowledge wisely and not waste it.



Arab worshiper means a person who is so brainwashed(by sectarian thoughts) that consider arabs and their interests above his own people, like the farsis who care about Palestine, Syria, Iraq, ... more than their own people, and this El-Turco guy who insults all turks members and at the same time is flattering arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@Kaan - Can anyone tell me what in heaven's name is happening here ? 

Whats up with these Cat-Fights ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> Tnx dear
> 
> the holy month hadnt started here yet  i *plan to eat the heck out of junk foods for the next 24h  *
> 
> happy ramazan to everyone
> 
> i wish peace and freedom for every single muslim during the holy month . lets just put the weapons down for the sake of the lord .



Me too. 

I'm preparing lots of food and sweets for the next two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@rmi5  uncle why are you fighting? You might break your back

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Arab worshiper means a person who is so brainwashed(by sectarian thoughts) that consider arabs and their interests above his own people, like the farsis who care about Palestine, Syria, Iraq, ... more than their own people, and this El-Turco guy who insults all turks members and at the same time is flattering arabs.



You must be specific here. Your farsi Mullah goons have nothing to do with us. Despite their holy cows trying to act like fake wannabe Arabs and wearing those black turbans. No, in fact they are just giving us a bad reputation as we have nothing to do with their version of Islam, their idiotic system or their nonsense actions which often have nothing to do with Islam. Anyway not us as 99% of all people consider them Iranians which they are.

In what way is @ELTurco putting the interests of Arabs (like we 450 million or so Arabs in the entire world were one single body with similar thoughts, LOL) above that of his country?

Because he disagrees with a few Turkish users in a country of 75 million people.

I tell you that most Turks I know are conservative Muslims. Maybe you consider such people "Arab-worshippers" too. I have no idea.

Turks have their own respected Sunni clerics. They don't need to follow fellow Sunni Muslim Arab clerics.

In any case I suggest that you leave Arabs out of this for the reasons I mentioned. This is the behavior we except from the Mullah gang here not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Everybody, let's all apologize to each other. For those who don't want to, no more off topic posts. Stick to having a peaceful discussion here. 

It's going to end, all the cat fights. 

Let's talk about Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I don't understand why they have to involve Arabs here on our section. Is their problem that we have discussions here and that we do not hate you as we have no reason for that? It's a thing between you and fellow Turkish users. We have nothing to do with it so why involve us?
> 
> Strange and annoying behavior.



The reason is fairly simple. Because, 1) the discussion is taking place in arab section, and 2) he is continuing his insults against turks, and you guys are giving him courage by giving him warm welcomes  BTW, we have no specific beef with you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ELTurco said:


> in your face your gypsy alewi dummy.


racism at its best shape .

shame . alawites are triple the man u r .
@Manticore @Aeronaut i assume this thread needs serious clean up


----------



## rmi5

Akheilos said:


> @rmi5  uncle why are you fighting? You might break your back



 Someone just insulted my brother, Sinan, and I felt responsible to stop him.
Anyway, what's up? I hope everything is good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> The reason is fairly simple. Because, 1) the discussion is taking place in arab section, and 2) he is continuing his insults against turks, and you guys are giving him courage by giving him warm welcomes  BTW, we have no specific beef with you guys.



1. Just because you are writing in the Arab section it does not suddenly mean that we have something to do with discussions between Turkish members. In fact we never had. I don't get that strange logic.

2. We don't encourage anybody. I think I made it very clear that we are neutral and have nothing to do with it. Maybe you did not read my posts.

Or just ask @Kaan and @Sinan as they have seen my posts regarding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

rmi5 said:


> Someone just insulted my brother, Sinan, and I felt responsible to stop him.
> Anyway, what's up? I hope everything is good for you.


I am crying Ramadan is a good 18.5 hrs here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> I am crying Ramadan is a good 18.5 hrs here


he is atheist , what are u talking abt 

anyway , u know @Akheilos means "oh fickle" in persian :O 

i dont care abt the hunger but the thirst  its so freaking HOT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

We have a Ramadan thread running actually 2 I think 1 was started by @Zarvan and one is today's 

Ramadan Mubarak!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> he is atheist , what are u talking abt
> 
> anyway , u know @Akheilos means "oh fickle" in persian :O
> 
> i dont care abt the hunger but the thirst  its so freaking HOT


 thanks for the Persian translation but akheilos is supposed to be the changing sea monster in Greek Mythology 

Yea it is freaking hot here too....thirsty esp for something cold and sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> You must be specific here. Your farsi Mullah goons have nothing to do with us. Despite their holy cows trying to act like fake wannabe Arabs and wearing those black turbans. No, in fact they are just giving us a bad reputation as we have nothing to do with their version of Islam, their idiotic system or their nonsense actions which often have nothing to do with Islam. Anyway not us as 99% of all people consider them Iranians which they are.
> 
> In what way is @ELTurco putting the interests of Arabs (like we 450 million or so Arabs in the entire world were one single body with similar thoughts, LOL) above that of his country?
> 
> Because he disagrees with a few Turkish users in a country of 75 million people.
> 
> I tell you that most Turks I know are conservative Muslims. Maybe you consider such people "Arab-worshippers" too. I have no idea.
> 
> Turks have their own respected Sunni clerics. They don't need to follow fellow Sunni Muslim Arab clerics.
> 
> In any case I suggest that you leave Arabs out of this for the reasons I mentioned. This is the behavior we except from the Mullah gang here not you.



Again, I am talking about one specific member, not religious people, or conservative people, or anyone else.  I am personally a conservative person, and I obviously don't bash myself  About mullah goons, that term is what they are called, and it is not your fault if they are doing those insane actions. So, it does not give you a bad reputation. So, don't worry about that


----------



## al-Hasani

@Akheilos 

Where are you based? You are so secretive.

Don't say Denmark or I am going to visit you tonight.

Yeah, you have the permission to slap me for that comment if we ever meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> If you don't want to disturb people anymore, i said don't talk shit..... is it really a hard sentence to understand or are you a moron ?



I wasnt talking to you.. you are irritating.. just dont mention me anymore.. get lost out of my face.. even a dog has more dignity than you a dog would just let it and leave it but you stubborn donkey doesnt understand.. comes back for more like a ...


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> The reason is fairly simple. Because, 1) the discussion is taking place in arab section, and 2) he is continuing his insults against turks, and you guys are giving him courage by giving him warm welcomes  BTW, we have no specific beef with you guys.


This was no different during WW1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Akheilos said:


> I am crying Ramadan is a good 18.5 hrs here


You need to move to somewhere close to South pole, like Australia, or Argentina, their fasting would be very short in time for this Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Salam alaikum @al-Hasani brother! Hoping you are doing great. Ahlan wa sahlan ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Again, I am talking about one specific member, not religious people, or conservative people, or anyone else.  I am personally a conservative person, and I obviously don't bash myself  About mullah goons, that term is what they are called, and it is not your fault if they are doing those insane actions. So, it does not give you a bad reputation. So, don't worry about that



Mate, I am not getting involved in your discussions I would just appreciate if you left us Arabs out of this. That's all I am trying to say here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> thanks for the Persian translation




you're all welcome 



Akheilos said:


> Yea it is freaking hot here too....thirsty esp for something cold and sweet


i cant stand the mornings too  u should eat at i donno , 3 midnight ? how can i keep up with that ?  



what does God want from us ?  

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Salam also to brothers @atatwolf and @rmi5 ! Subhanallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ELTurco said:


> Azeri i see you have a big mouth and bark like a mad dog from far whats your issue you Russified stooge do i know you?
> 
> .. what do you want from me you Ruski/ Farsi assimilated moron what the reason you call me mankurt and arab worshipper for?
> 
> tell us.. go ahead crazy keko..
> 
> i will explain why i just called you ruski/farsi stooge go ahead explain us and i explain mine.
> 
> .



I was searching for a good mental hospital for you. look what I found in your close proximity: (in your hometown)
Gevher Nesibe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
it says that:


> The institution was reportedly the first hospital in the world that treated patients with mental disorders.


Tell me sweetie, do you like this place, or you just escaped from it? 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Salam also to brothers @atatwolf and @rmi5 ! Subhanallah!


Salam 
what's up? I see you have changed your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> A Liar always a liar.
> 
> Let's see how it started.



now you show this as proof who started it..


> You can see *those racist alawite fake turks *disguised themselves as kemalist dislike me and want me to disappear from here but my real broz in religion welcome me back that made me happy thank you much again.



but you have deleted the ones that you wrote before you are such a lier hiding the truth playing games like a coward..

why do you delete the post when you told me to go away.. that i should not return.. and that i am so and so.. a very very bad person. bla bla you coward?


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> @Akheilos
> 
> Where are you based? You are so secretive.
> 
> Don't say Denmark or I am going to visit you tonight.
> 
> Yeah, you have the permission to slap me for that comment if we ever meet.


 I travel a bit mate...and I am not even joking....For Ramadan I might be in Pakistan or UK...depending on my lab work...

As for my base..I literally have 2-3 labs which I work with  so I do move a bit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, I am not getting involved in your discussions I would just appreciate if you left us Arabs out of this. That's all I am trying to say here.


OK bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Salam also to brothers @atatwolf and @rmi5 ! Subhanallah!


konnichiwa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Let's all enjoy a nice piece of baklava and warm coffee! It's Friday!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> you're all welcome
> 
> 
> i cant stand the mornings too  u should eat at i donno , 3 midnight ? how can i keep up with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> what does God want from us ?
> 
> JK


yea 2:40 am here  

and break fast at about 9:15 pm 

God wants to see if we are strong plus recent research shows fasting now and then is good to combat cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

TGIF!



Akheilos said:


> yea 2:40 am here
> 
> and break fast at about 9:15 pm
> 
> God wants to see if we are strong plus recent research shows fasting now and then is good to combat cancer




Lol! And a good way to detox!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> I travel a bit mate...and I am not even joking....For Ramadan I might be in Pakistan or UK...depending on my lab work...
> 
> As for my base..I literally have 2-3 labs which I work with  so I do move a bit...



Londonistan?

I have a few cousins living in London and I visit from time to time so I know the city well. In fact last time I were there a drunk guy tried to rob me in North Acton but he was dealt with.

Sounds like my Ramadan. I am going to be based in 3 countries overall.

Sounds like a interesting life but a busy life.

@Nihonjin1051

Everything is fine mate. How about you? Still chasing those girls in the US?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> God wants to see if we are strong plus recent research shows fasting now and then is good to combat cancer


it also balances the fat in blood  increases HDL and lowers LDL levels for good 

trains the brain to use ketone bodies instead of glucose  increases levels of GH for better growth 

and so on ..... 

i can go for pages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

rmi5 said:


> You need to move to somewhere close to South pole, like Australia, or Argentina, their fasting would be very short in time for this Ramadan.


Yea I was thinking of going to Australia....but I need visa 



haman10 said:


> it also balances the fat in blood  increases HDL and lowers LDL levels for good
> 
> trains the brain to use ketone bodies instead of glucose  increases levels of GH for better growth
> 
> and so on .....
> 
> i can go for pages


Glad to see you did your homework little bro 



al-Hasani said:


> Londonistan?
> 
> I have a few cousins living in London and I visit from time to time so I know the city well. In fact last time I were there a drunk guy tried to rob me in North Acton but he was dealt with.
> 
> Sounds like my Ramadan. I am going to be based in 3 countries overall.
> 
> Sounds like a interesting life but a busy life.
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Everything is fine mate. How about you? Still chasing those girls in the US?!


Yea well I dont have my passport currently sent it to get visa...soo lets see...Might end up in NYC ...my previous visa is still valid  sooo 3 choices: Pak, UK, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> Glad to see you did your homework little bro


little bro ?  i am probably as old as your uncle 

anyway , thats what i do for living  TBH , its my homework

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.


and happy Ramadan to every body but it seems for us it start from Sunday .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

@Sinan bro! mate how are ya?! Ramadan spirit kicking in yet? 



haman10 said:


> little bro ?  i am probably as old as your uncle
> 
> anyway , thats what i do for living  TBH , its my homework


ack! Another uncle  I could be as old as your aunty 

Ok people be good and practice for Ramadan (to hold your tongues) Me is going for prayers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

@Sinan



>



what the hell?




> Do you even know the meaning of "facist" did you learned it's meaning from hollywood movies as well ?



look at mirror you will see a wannebee one.. even facists wouldnt accept you..




> My advice,* repeant* for you lies and slanders, be a decent person. So you can stand behind your words and won't run out of arguments.



repent you mean.. so much for your worthless education.. i told you get whatever education you want you will remain a illiterate donkey.






> So explain me why we are doing this conversation right now ???



cause i was treated unfairly.




> Another word learned from movies.



shame on you..




> I agree, being fun material to whole Turkish section was not funny for your. I understand your hurt feelings.



butthurt much?



> One entry in a urban dictionary and you think it will prove your assertion. You are really dumb.



lol you are the one who did that you are indeed a foolish person.. i dont even need dictionary to know that.. it is part of our culture you moron.




> That's a Turkish saying. If you don't recognize as it your own. İt means that you have nothing to do with Turkish culture.



no we dont recognize.. i know it hurts but it wont change.. you will stay 2nd class citizen of Turkey it doesnt matter how much you bark 

*



Wanna bet ? 

Click to expand...

*
Sure but you need to have a stack of cash.. and i dont think you have that so forget about it my hungry 2nd class compatriot..


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> If the weather had been better, it would be better. I had plans for the weekends now they are all ruined.
> 
> Other than that, kicking trolls like i always do.


Try the report button its my fav  coz I dont have the patience for BS 

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

JEskandari said:


> and happy Ramadan to every body but it seems for us it start from Sunday .



Fasting or prayer? For us saturday begins prayer, sunday fasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> I could be as old as your aunty


R U a lady ? 

i'm sorry Ma'am i dint mean any disrespect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> it also balances the fat in blood  increases HDL and lowers LDL levels for good
> 
> trains the brain to use ketone bodies instead of glucose  increases levels of GH for better growth
> 
> and so on .....
> 
> i can go for pages



well sorry to tell this , but you can train as much as you like but sadly the brain don't have the capacity to learn how to burn keton bodies instead of Glucose .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> well sorry to tell this , but you can train as much as you like but sadly the brain don't have the capacity to learn how to burn keton bodies instead of Glucose .


ehmm :O

Ketone bodies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The brain gets a portion of its energy from ketone bodies when glucose is less available (e.g., during fasting, strenuous exercise, low carbohydrate, ketogenic diet and inneonates). In the event of low blood glucose, most other tissues have additional energy sources besides ketone bodies (such as fatty acids), but the brain has an obligatory requirement for some glucose. After the diet has been changed to lower blood glucose for 3 days, the brain gets 25% of its energy from ketone bodies.[7] After about 4 days, this goes up to 70%[_citation needed_] (during the initial stages the brain does not burn ketones, since they are an important substrate for lipid synthesis in the brain). Furthermore, ketones produced from omega-3 fatty acids may reduce cognitive deterioration in old age.[8]

its my freaking field of study

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hazzy997 said:


> Fasting or prayer? For us saturday begins prayer, sunday fasting.


well we tend to fast without any praying before it.


----------



## Hakan

Armstrong said:


> @Kaan - Can anyone tell me what in heaven's name is happening here ?
> 
> Whats up with these Cat-Fights ?


Its a long story but this thread is a good summary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Its a long story but this thread is a good summary.



Although we host the show us Arabs are for once calm and not involved despite "sometimes" (LOL) being known as having a "slight" temper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

If this was in the turkish section I would have slapped a couple of thread bans and this would have been done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

As there are teenagers around and kids then I will post this instead for now as the current discussion is starting to look like a marathon equal that of the epic battles that @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE once waged until the latter died in battle.
















@Akheilos



I am going to spam this place if you don't stop this useless discussion here.

@Kaan you should be the moderator here as long as you keep the naughty Turks in check and all trolling no matter where people are from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Akheilos said:


> Yes little bro..talon in my last life



No way!? It's you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> I think, she posted even her pic... in a thread that our Japanese friend opened.
> 
> @Akheilos
> 
> You didn't forget to remove your pic later, right ?


Bro how dare you confuse me with an Indian! 



al-Hasani said:


> As there are teenagers around and kids then I will post this instead for now as the current discussion is starting to look like a marathon equal that of the epic battles that @Hazzy997 and @BLACKEAGLE once waged until the latter died in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Akheilos
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to spam this place if you don't stop this useless discussion here.
> 
> @Kaan you should be the moderator here as long as you keep the naughty Turks in check and all trolling no matter where people are from.


 good idea!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ELTurco said:


> only thing you spank is your little sisters back


WTF , cool down what the hell is wrong with u ?

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Kaan said:


> *If this was in the turkish section* I would have slapped a couple of thread bans and this would have been done.


 
That chick in the dp has no power?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Akheilos said:


> That chick in the dp has no power?!


Not here. 

But in a severe case I did go outside of my authority which was wrong to some extent. 

@al-Hasani 
No hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> Huh ???


I never posted my pix in the Japanese thread who the hell did you drool on?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

I like Greek feta cheese with green olives and virgin olive oil on a fresh baguette. Basil too. Tomatoes as well. Remember salt and pepper. Some oregano too.


----------



## -SINAN-

Akheilos said:


> never posted my pix in the Japanese thread who the hell did you drool on?!



Well.... it's a good thing that you didn't post your pic. Especially in a forum that has been dominated with single man. 

Other than that. I was scrolling down fast, tp find a if any of my countrymen posted their pics. I think i saw of a pic of a girl, though it was a body shot and i remember your name..... look like i had mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> Well.... it's a good thing that you didn't post your pic. Especially in a forum that has been dominated with single man.
> 
> Other than that. I was scrolling down fast, tp find a if any of my countrymen posted their pics. I think i saw of a pic of a girl, though it was a body shot and i remember your name..... look like i had mistaken.


I was probably quoting the one who posted it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> But in a severe case I did go outside of my authority which was wrong to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


>



Sorry Hasani that i flooded your section...... 

I will delete my previous posts. I will just reply to El-Turco when he talk shıt, after he replies , i'm gonna reply him and will delete my previous comment. That way, i will do my best to keep this thread clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Sorry Hasani that i flooded your section......
> 
> I will delete my previous posts. I will just reply to El-Turco when he talk shıt, after he replies , i'm gonna reply him and will delete my previous comment. That way, i will do my best to keep this thread clean.



It's ok. I don't mind anymore, mate.

So is anyone else playing chess here?!

In the future I am ready for a duel with a member here.

Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> It's ok. I don't mind anymore, mate.
> 
> So is anyone else playing chess here?!


Dude chess is old.

Strategy games are new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Dude chess is old.
> 
> Strategy games are new.



But I am old, boring and conservative. Types like me have to play chess. Otherwise hell is going to break lose.

It's a wonderful game also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> It's ok. I don't mind anymore, mate.
> 
> So is anyone else playing chess here?!
> 
> In the future I am ready for a duel with a member here.
> 
> Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com



I played a bit when i was a kid didn't liked it much as my father always beat me and i was very unpatient...

İ like "Dama" though...but i don't know the english word for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> Sorry Hasani that i flooded your section......
> 
> I will delete my previous posts. I will just reply to El-Turco when he talk shıt, after he replies , i'm gonna reply him and will delete my previous comment. That way, i will do my best to keep this thread clean.



Just shut your mouth i try to ignore you all day but you wont shut up..


----------



## -SINAN-

ELTurco said:


> Just shut your mouth i try to ignore you all day but you wont shut up..


I said the same thing for you did you shut-up ?


----------



## al-Hasani

In all seriousness then if anyone one day wants to play some chess I can be found on that page. My username is the same as here.

Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com

It is actually great fun.

I have played chess against people from most of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> It's ok. I don't mind anymore, mate.
> 
> So is anyone else playing chess here?!
> 
> In the future I am ready for a duel with a member here.
> 
> Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com


I do play..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> I do play..



Really?! Very good.

If you want to play some chess in the future then just contact me here.

I have not played for a long time but I have started again recently.

Check this out @Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Really?! Very good.
> 
> If you want to play some chess in the future then just contact me here.
> 
> I have not played for a long time but I have started again recently.
> 
> Check this out @Akheilos


Need to sign up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> Need to sign up



It's very easy. Just takes a few seconds. There is privacy so don't worry.

Currently there are 14.500 users online playing chess from across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@al-Hasani I just signed up with same name as here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> @al-Hasani I just signed up with same name as here



That's great. So give me a call if you one day want to play a game or two. You can set the time limit yourself. I mean both players need to agree of course but that should not be a problem.

Others are very welcome too if they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

How on earth do I search you some Hossani has been after me  

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

@Sinan



> Yes you are a clown.



Childish moron




> You know the meaning but you can't use it properly in a sentence. Which means you are more idiot then i have thought.



Thats it now i'm convinced that you are a true idiot. A real gerizekali ahmak 




> Are you trying to look like an idiot or your just a idiot ?



Are you really criticizing yourself now.. its an improvement.




> Moron, misunderstood again. I won't even try to explain it in a plain way. You are just a waste of time. Though you can ask to other people.



says the donkey




> Talk, about it not showing respect to other peoples religion. It was my grandfather who tried to talk down the various sects in our country right ?



ask yourself why.




> Why we are Nerds ? Because we post in a defence forum ? I would say a thing about life and stuff. But it would really depress you... i'm not that cruel.



you laugh behind my back because someone made a stupid comment to me about a piguen or something?

as if i care about that nonsense..

nerd!






> You can't find anything to back your claims that's why you resort to insults.



son, i wont waste my time with something i have no doubt about.. if you claim otherwise go ahead proof me wrong or else shut up.




> Empty words as all ways.



sure..




> You played with dogs when you were a kid, did they done anything to you ?



dont get me wrong i like dogs.




> Says the guy who couldn't afford the school whereas i attended to most prestigious school in the capital of Turkey.



you are such a prejuced idiotic kid.. how you know i coulndt afford it.. you are narrow minded fool.. that dont know anything about life and people.. lol idiot.. gerizekali gypsy. have you ever been outside of Turkey or heck even outsite your town you moron?

ive seen the world but ofcourse i couldnt afford school sure moron..



> Anyways, courage don't comes with money or property. It is either in you or not. You proved yourself as a coward after you proved yourself as a liar.



my balls are bigger than your head you coward.. dont confuse me with your nerdish friends from Ankara you gypsie..





> Now it makes sense.



oh whatever poor fella..


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> How on earth do I search you some Hossani has been after me
> 
> @al-Hasani





That's not me. My username is the same as here. I actually don't know how you search after people. I have not used that page for months. Give me a few minutes and I will hopefully have solved the "mystery".

EDIT: Now I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> That's not me. My username is the same as here. I actually don't know how you search after people. I have not used that page for months. Give me a few minutes and I will hopefully have solved the "mystery".
> 
> EDIT: Now I know.


You know? Ok then add me!


----------



## al-Hasani

Ok, enter "Share" then "Members" and then "Search".

I searched on Akheilos and could not find any user.

Maybe it is because you are a new member?

You can also enter "Share" then "Members" and then "Newest Members" at the top left corner.

I can see some of the users that joined today but not you yet.


----------



## -SINAN-

ELTurco said:


> @Sinan
> 
> 
> 
> Childish moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it now i'm convinced that you are a true idiot. A real gerizekali ahmak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really criticizing yourself now.. its an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says the donkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you laugh behind my back because someone made a stupid comment to me about a piguen or something?
> 
> as if i care about that nonsense..
> 
> nerd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son, i wont waste my time with something i have no doubt about.. if you claim otherwise go ahead proof me wrong or else shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong i like dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a prejuced idiotic kid.. how you know i coulndt afford it.. you are narrow minded fool.. that dont know anything about life and people.. lol idiot.. gerizekali gypsy. have you ever been outside of Turkey or heck even outsite your town you moron?
> 
> ive seen the world but ofcourse i couldnt afford school sure moron..
> 
> 
> 
> my balls are bigger than your head you coward.. dont confuse me with your nerdish friends from Ankara you gypsie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh whatever poor fella..



Reserved.

Don't worry, i will edit this post and gonna continue spanking your @ss. My little clown.


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, enter "Share" then "Members" and then "Search".


Dude this is a headache! Cant seem to find you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Sinan said:


> Reserved.
> 
> Don't worry, i will edit this post and gonna continue spanking your @ss. My little clown.



as i said before only thing you spank is your little sisters arse you delusional monkey..


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> Dude this is a headache! Cant seem to find you





Ok, if you follow that guidance can you then tell me which newest member that you can see?

I can see a member called *gonz27 f*rom Chile. Do you see him/her as well?

Maybe you don't have the rights to search after people yet? Or that function is not working properly right now?!

We can try another day then or another site.


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, if you follow that guidance can you then tell me which newest member that you can see?
> 
> I can see a member called *gonz27 f*rom Chile. Do you see him/her as well?
> 
> Maybe you don't have the rights to search after people yet? Or that function is not working properly right now?!


It is working but there are too many under hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> It is working but there are too many under hasani



My username is the same as here and my flag is the Danish flag because that is the location flag.

I think that it is better to try another day as it seems that I can't find you either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> My username is the same as here and my flag is the Danish flag because that is the location flag.
> 
> I think that it is better to try another day it seems as I can't find you either.


No Al-hasani from Denmark


----------



## ELTurco

enough for today.. l'll be back tomorrow to put you in the lowest place you belong my llittle puppy.


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> No Al-hasani from Denmark



"Al-Hasani".

Try and search on your username. If you can't find that then you don't have the privileges yet or something is wrong because I am online now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> It's ok. I don't mind anymore, mate.
> 
> So is anyone else playing chess here?!
> 
> In the future I am ready for a duel with a member here.
> 
> Play Chess Online - Free Chess Games at Chess.com


I see everyone from say Iran to Kosova but not Denmark


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, if you follow that guidance can you then tell me which newest member that you can see?
> 
> I can see a member called *gonz27 f*rom Chile. Do you see him/her as well?
> 
> Maybe you don't have the rights to search after people yet? Or that function is not working properly right now?!
> 
> We can try another day then or another site.



How do you add members?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> I see everyone from say Iran to Kosova but not Denmark



Strange.

@Hazzy997

Follow what I wrote to @Akheilos and then just send a friend request.

Anyway can you find a member called "Akheilos" because I can't? I think it has something to do with you being new members. I mean if you have made a user too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> How do you add members?


same thing me and @al-Hasani trying to figure out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Akheilos said:


> same thing me and @al-Hasani trying to figure out



I think the feature is long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> I think the feature is long gone.


it shows me everyone in Iran all the way to Albania even US and UK with @al-Hasani name or something linked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Akheilos said:


> it shows me everyone in Iran all the way to Albania even US and UK with @al-Hasani name or something linked



I meant that you can't add anybody anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

كل سنة و الامة الاسلامية بخير

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Do you still think we need an Arab mod? Or a very active mod for our section? I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiarash

Happy Ramazan everyone...best of wishes !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Akheilos @Hazzy997

I will hopefully solve that problem tomorrow. Otherwise we can try again another time. Maybe this will help?

Now we simply have to play some chess one day. I had not played for about 1 year until I started again 1 week ago or so.



Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Do you still think we need an Arab mod? Or a very active mod for our section? I do.



Well, it would be a very good thing if we got our own Arab moderator but that decision is @WebMaster 's to tale as the boss here but as a Farooqi we count on him.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Akheilos @Hazzy997
> 
> I will hopefully solve that problem tomorrow. Otherwise we can try again another time. Maybe this will help?
> 
> Now we simply have to play some chess one day. I had not played for about 1 year until I started again 1 week ago or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be a very good thing if we got our own Arab moderator but that decision is @WebMaster 's to tale as the boss here but as a Farooqi we count on him.
> .



I don't meant the 'Arab Defence' section, I mean the 'Middle East and Africa' section. Since that's the most heated up section with trolls in it. Or just angry people trying to derail threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't meant the 'Arab Defence' section, I mean the 'Middle East and Africa' section. Since that's the most heated up section with trolls in it. Or just angry people trying to derail threads.





Not sure about that one. I wish we were allowed to post social issues regarding the Arab world on this section and not strictly military topics.

This way there would be close to no trolls and if there was an Arab moderator he/she (I still count on @Chai ) could ban them if necessary or issue warnings.

The end result being close to no ignorant retards and destructive trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure about that one. I wish we were allowed to post social issues regarding the Arab world on this section and not strictly military topics.
> 
> This way there would be close to no trolls and if there was an Arab moderator he/she (I still count on @Chai ) could ban them if necessary or issue warnings.



Our moderator needs to be like Saddam Hussein so the braying donkeys in that section learn how to behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure about that one. I wish we were allowed to post social issues regarding the Arab world on this section and not strictly military topics.
> 
> This way there would be close to no trolls and if there was an Arab moderator he/she (I still count on @Chai ) could ban them if necessary or issue warnings.
> 
> The end result being close to no ignorant retards and destructive trolls.


I had mentioned you and @Hazzy997 on ramadan thread...I am guessing you both didnt get the notification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Our moderator needs to be like Saddam Hussein so the braying donkeys in that section learn how to behave.



I was literary about to write that.

We Arabs are well-known for our hospitality across the world but the internet, especially PDF, works in different ways so that is not always possible.



levina said:


> I had mentioned you and @Hazzy997 on ramadan thread...I am guessing you both didnt get the notification.



Thanks dear. No, I don't get all notifications I have noticed. It's a bit annoying.

Anyway have to go. I need to wake up really early tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@levina 

Never got one. 



al-Hasani said:


> I was literary about to write that.
> 
> We Arabs are well-known for our hospitality across the world but the internet, especially PDF, works in different ways so that is not always possible.
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> I was literary about to write that.
> 
> We Arabs are well-known for our hospitality across the world but the internet, especially PDF, works in different ways so that is not always possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. No, I don't get all notifications I have noticed. It's a bit annoying.
> 
> Anyway have to go. I need to wake up really early tomorrow.





Hazzy997 said:


> @levina
> 
> Never got one.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



Ohh I had just wished my friends on the forum "Ramadan kareem". 

Ramadan Karim | 2014 | Page 7


Take care
Ciao!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> @Akheilos @Hazzy997
> 
> I will hopefully solve that problem tomorrow. Otherwise we can try again another time. Maybe this will help?
> 
> Now we simply have to play some chess one day. I had not played for about 1 year until I started again 1 week ago or so.
> 
> .


I havent played for almost 3 yrs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> I havent played for almost 3 yrs!



Quite some time!
Well, I never played regularly but sometimes I played with family or occasionally (rare) with friends. Outside of a period a few years ago where I played regularly against people and the computer on the internet.

So have people here prepared themselves for the fasting? Especially us that live in the Northern Hemisphere where the days are very long? Thankfully I will be in Hijaz at the end of Ramadan and before that in Paris. Not that there is a big difference between Copenhagen and Paris.

Imagine fasting in Northern Norway or Sweden!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Quite some time!
> Well, I never played regularly but sometimes I played with family or occasionally (rare) with friends. Outside of period a few years ago where I played regularly against people and the computer on the internet.
> 
> So have people here prepared themselves for the fasting. Especially us that live in the Northern Hemisphere where the days are very long? Thankfully I will be in Hijaz at the end of Ramadan and before that in Paris. Not that there is a big difference between Copenhagen and Paris.
> 
> Imagine fasting in Northern Norway or Sweden!



I used to pretend like I knew how to play back in the days. It was miserable I would make the worst moves and the person I would be versing would try helping understand what I'm doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I used to pretend like I knew how to play back in the days. It was miserable I would make the worst moves and the person I would be versing would try helping understand what I'm doing.



I usually did that when playing cards as I only learned a very limited number of card games. I mean at the beginning until I picked it up. Before the start of those games I just said, "yeah of course I know how to play" until they saw my "moves".

Of course that was ages ago but still funny to think about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Chess. 

pretty much everyone in my family plays that.

My brother is really good in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I have to fast almost 17 hours where I live. 

Try that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I have to fast almost 17 hours where I live.
> 
> Try that.



I should be in bed by now but I can beat that.

18 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek @rockstar08 @Malik Alashter @Fulcrum15 @Pakistanisage @danish falcon @cheekybird @iranigirl2 @acetophenol @ebray @blain2 @The SC @JEskandari @Kiarash @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @BLACKEAGLE @kollang @revolutionary mujahid @F.O.X @RAMPAGE




Thanks dear Hazzy Ramazan Mubarak to u too. I am not at my city and home now and I will loose 2 days of beginning of Ramazan .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> I should be in bed by now but I can beat that.
> 
> 18 hours.


18.5 here @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani beat that bitches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

al-Hasani said:


> I would not care the slightest if your compatriots were not badmouthing KSA's national football team who are not even participating in the World Cup and who have a better football history and who actually managed to qualify from a group stage in a World Cup back in 1994 as the only team from the ME outside of Turkey in history. Thus not relevant at all currently. Aside from comments against Algeria which proved my point of being the best non-European and non-South American team out there.
> 
> Actually I mentioned your lovely pariah state directly just before that post and after.
> 
> You don't have to read them. I don't think that they are long. Ask the people who gave me those thanks. I could not care less about that. Might abolish the post and thanks count.
> 
> 
> 
> Is a name change possible? I was not aware of that. What is it supposed to mean? Something Haitian Creole or from one of the languages spoken in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very good. Don't think that I will ever see resorts like that in some of those mostly 1.300 tropical uninhabited Saudi Arabian islands although a few island resorts in the Red Sea which have the biggest coral reefs after the Great Barrier Reef might sound interesting. There is talk of this but I don't think that it will happen soon. Firstly a real advanced tourism sector need to be developed as the future number of just hajis will be 20-25 million big. The Red Sea is the most northern tropical sea as well actually. It's just that 24% of all the shipping trade happens in the Red Sea. But that should not be a big problem as there are no resorts along the Suez Channel after all or the Bab-el-Mandeb.
> 
> EDIT: That last picture could have been taken somewhere in the Alps during Spring/early Summer. Or Southern Hijaz. We need to develop a bike culture in the ME and the Muslim world in general. Would solve a few problems. Fewer cars on the roads, exercise for the overweight and protecting the nature although minimally. Just skip the 3 summer months if necessary.
> 
> There is already a internationally recognized bicycle race in the ME. The Tour of Oman each year where most of the stars participate in late February.
> 
> Tour of Oman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tour of Oman
> 
> You got me talking about bicycle racing due to the last photo of those cyclists.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly @BLACKEAGLE are you alive out there?


I like you man. You remind me of myself, minus the anger issues and world domination parts of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


>


Tank god im not living in Iceland, but we also have to fast around 18h though 
Fasting in North Pole must be fun, six months till iftar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Akheilos said:


> 18.5 here @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani beat that bitches



LOL, my fasting starts tomorrow. Wish me the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Tank god im not living in Iceland, but we also have to fast around 18h though
> Fasting in North Pole must be fun, six months till iftar.


Look at @Aeronaut 

9 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, my fasting starts tomorrow. Wish me the best.


may ALLAH be with you in the battle against yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Tank god im not living in Iceland, but we also have to fast around 18h though
> Fasting in North Pole must be fun, six months till iftar.


Didn't realize you're religous . Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arabian Legend

Ramadan Mubarak folks may almighty accept our deeds and grant us forgiveness of our sins. 

Ramadan Kareem.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, my fasting starts tomorrow. Wish me the best.



I thought it starts sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> I thought it starts sunday.



For everybody else it does, although if you live in the US most likely it's Saturday for you. So we have to go with what the community goes with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> For everybody else it does, although if you live in the US most likely it's Saturday for you. So we have to go with what the community goes with.



Many mosques in Nyc saying sunday so ima put it sunday I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> Many mosques in Nyc saying sunday so ima put it sunday I guess.



Where I live they said saturday which surprised me. Although we're going to go with it. I have a few hours before it begins. 

Trying not to fall alsleep, better to stay up drink water and eat some things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

I declare this thread as ours, @Kaan put our flag here bro 

Our Arab friends will either accept our dominion or leave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

--------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Happy ramadan!
> 
> Ramadan Kareem. Confirmed it starts tonight, pray taraweeh tonight my brothers.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Halima @1000 @Kaan @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @ELTurco @Zarvan @GreenFalcon @Aeronaut @Manticore @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Oscar @Chak Bamu @kobiraaz @DESERT FIGHTER @Desert Fox @KingMamba @Mugwop @PlanetWarrior @haman10 @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @mohsen @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Developereo @Ulla @Abu Zolfiqar @Targon @Indos @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Abu Nasar @Jaanbaz @atatwolf @Multani @cb4 @qamar1990 @Akheilos @jf17thunder @BDforever @Al-Kurdi @e3nad3alek @rockstar08 @Malik Alashter @Fulcrum15 @Pakistanisage @danish falcon @cheekybird @iranigirl2 @acetophenol @ebray @blain2 @The SC @JEskandari @Kiarash @Tunisian Marine Corps @Mootaz-khelifi @BLACKEAGLE @kollang @revolutionary mujahid @F.O.X @RAMPAGE



Happy Ramadan to you as well 

@al-Hasani
If i tell you what it means,You promise not to laugh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Armstrong said:


> So far as I know the way they used to do in the time of the Prophet (PBUH) was to determine the start or end of a month through the sighting of the 'moon' !
> 
> What some of our people don't realize is that where could've the early Muslims brought a meteorologist to tell them about the movement of the moon ?
> 
> This doesn't mean that you refuse to use knowledge of meteorology just because you can't find a mention of it in the Hadith ! Its like saying I'm gonna continue using medieval medicinal practices 'cause the new-stuff ain't part of faith - That kind of irrationality is what has become the bane of the Muslim World !
> 
> Islam teaches us '*rationality*' above everything else - Thats something I learned when I was an *atheist* !



Yes, some Muslim in Indonesia uses astronomy knowledge (Hisab) on it. We have two different start. Muhammadiyah, which is the second largest Islamic organization in Indonesia has started earlier, on 28 June. I follow Muhammadiyah not our government. But we are free and tolerance to each other. No need to fight for some thing small like this.

Muhammadiyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Muhammadiyah* (Arabic: محمدية, followers of Muhammad. full name: _Persyarikatan Muhammadiyah_) is an Islamic organization in Indonesia. The organization was founded in 1912 by Ahmad Dahlan in the city of Yogyakarta as a reformist socioreligious movement, advocating ijtihad - individual interpretation of Qur'an and sunnah, as opposed to taqlid - the acceptance of the traditional interpretations propounded by the ulama.[1]

At the moment, Muhammadiyah is the second largest Islamic organization in Indonesia with 29 million members.[1] Although Muhammadiyah leaders and members are often actively involved in shaping the politics in Indonesia, Muhammadiyah is not a political party. It has devoted itself to social and educational activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Kaan said:


> View attachment 36691
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 36692
> 
> View attachment 36693
> View attachment 36694
> 
> View attachment 36695
> View attachment 36696
> View attachment 36697


@Kaan share the details off how Ramadan is celebrated in Turkey what food are made how mosques are taraweeh prayer and other things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> 18.5 here @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani beat that bitches



Wait a second. Either I can't calculate or I was simply too tired yesterday. If Berlin has 19 hours of sunlight then surely Copenhagen must have more. So I probably have around 19 hours of wasting too if not a little bit more. At least at the beginning of the Ramadan. Paris must be similar. Makkah is thankfully only about 15 hours (at the end about 14 hours) but the weather is FREAKING hot. At least not so humid.

@Militant Atheist

I am direct and try to be as honest as I possibly can. I am pretty calm in reality and never had any anger issues (LOL) although I can get really angry if I get angry which happens rarely. World domination?! Nah, if I had a choice I would prefer an isolated island for a while and then MAYBE I could embark on a Napoleonic campaign of some sorts. Just maybe.

Well, I see you as a good guy too and I don't have a problem with you and never had as you are a new user. You must have misunderstood my post.



Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, my fasting starts tomorrow. Wish me the best.



Best of luck 7abibi!



Mugwop said:


> Happy Ramadan to you as well
> 
> @al-Hasani
> If i tell you what it means,You promise not to laugh?



What if I did? It already sounds a bit funny.

You would have succeeded with something if you made someone laugh. Remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

Zarvan said:


> @Kaan share the details off how Ramadan is celebrated in Turkey what food are made how mosques are taraweeh prayer and other things



Families oftenly invite each other to iftar, iftar tents are opened for poor, there are fests that includes some Ottoman sweets, guys with Fez and Karagöz&Hacivat shadow play.

But of course thats the ideal Ramadan, not everyone spends it like that, many just plain fasts and doesn't cares about such activities, many people don't fast, many consume alcohol too.

In my area pretty much nobody cares if other one fasts or not.

On food, other then Ramazan Pidesi which is a kind of bread associated with Ramadan month, I can't think of anything special to Ramadan, may be also Güllaç dessert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Congratulations Algeria for a fantastic performance. First time in their history they qualify to knock out stage. Good luck against Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

To all my resident Arab brothers and sisters on this section:

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Awadd @Full Moon @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Halimi @Hadbani @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @agentny17 @Chai @Tunisian Marine Corps @1000 @Alshawi1234 @Ceylal @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @Frogman @Hechmi Seif @Hussein @Naifov @thefreesyrian @Syrian Lion etc. and to all the other Muslims on PDF celebrating this blessed month.

*رمضان مبارك*









Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr​*



*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr



by birklund, on Flickr



The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr​


Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Didn't realize you're religous . Mashallah


I will be honest im only practicing at Ramadan and sometimes fridays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

xenon54 said:


> I will be honest im only practicing at Ramadan and sometimes fridays.



Still better than me, I only go to Eid prayers and its only because its a tradition for all male family members to go together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Targon said:


> I declare this thread as ours, @Kaan *put our flag here bro*
> 
> Our Arab friends will either accept our dominion or leave


 @Kaan


Did Cay Baychi get out of business?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> I will be honest im only practicing at Ramadan and sometimes fridays.


Throw in namaz 5 times a day and your 


Zarvan said:


> @Kaan share the details off how Ramadan is celebrated in Turkey what food are made how mosques are taraweeh prayer and other things


Basically neighbors share food, and invite each other over for iftar. Some people go to terawih prayer, people read quran, people watch special religious shows on t.v. There are ramadan commercials for stuff. Idk people are more religious than usual but still some people dont fast and still eat in public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Kaan said:


> Basically neighbors share food, and invite each other over for iftar. Some people go to terawih prayer, people read quran, people watch special religious shows on t.v. There are ramadan commercials for stuff. Idk people are more religious than usual but still some people dont fast and still eat in public.


 Pretty much same as Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

It's going good so far for me, did shoor and prayed fajr also prayed taraweeh last night. Alhamidllah I don't feel any thirst or hunger. 

That might be because we still have 13 hours left.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> Is it truth that the cuisine of Sumatra is more similar to Arab and South Asian cuisine due to long and strong trading traditions with those two regions of the world rather than the remaining part of Indonesia? Or is Java similar?
> Also I would like to know how safe it is for tourists to travel across Indonesia. Not by foot but by boat mainly as Indonesia is the biggest archipelago on earth.
> 
> Can people privately (with local guidance) travel from island to island without any problems of piracy etc.?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance on this front.
> 
> Brother @Wahhab2701 might be the best to ask such question.
> 
> Also how is the situation on Sulawesi?
> 
> Also do most of the Arab-Indonesinas of which there are millions (partial included obviously) live mostly on Sumatra and Java? Or do they also live elsewhere in Indonesia? Not many is my guess.


 The cuisine in Sumatera is closer to India than Arabian cuisine in my opinion but culturally Sumatera in general is very close to Arab. One province in Sumatera island (aceh Darussalam) known as "serambi mekkah or veranda of mecca" due to it's closeness with middle in culture.
Travelling in Indonesia (inland) is very safe insha Alloh as it is visited by 7-8 million foreign tourists per annum. as per travelling by sea, I think you have to avoid the Malacca strait as mentioned by brother @Indos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Wahhab2701 said:


> Travelling in Indonesia (inland) is very safe insha Alloh as it is visited by 7-8 million foreign tourists per annum. as per travelling by sea, I think you have to avoid the Malacca strait as mentioned by brother @Indos.



Yes, so Al-Hasani should use the ruote that make him visit West Sumatra and beautiful Mentawai islands, no need to use Malacca strait....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Happy Ramada Karim too All my friends here ... May Allah bless you with the blessing of this holy month ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Less than 6 hours left for me. 

For those who drink coffee like me, drink before or after taraweeh to get some caffeine. I can assure you will be feeling head pain like I am right now. 

My stomach is making a lot of noises too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> Less than 6 hours left for me.
> 
> For those who drink coffee like me, drink before or after taraweeh to get some caffeine. I can assure you will be feeling head pain like I am right now.
> 
> My stomach is making a lot of noises too.


I eat dinner food for suhur. What do you eat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> I eat dinner food for suhur. What do you eat?



Most people eat yougurt, cheese, eggs, fava beans, maybe fries sometimes. 

I was eating some cheese then I took out a kabob from my fridge. 

I prefer eating dinner for suhur too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

> What if I did? It already sounds a bit funny.
> 
> You would have succeeded with something if you made someone laugh. Remember that.


Well I'm delighted that you are humored by my nickname. Some short Italian mobster had the same nickname in the 60's.For some strange reason my fam passed it on 2 me. The reason I took it because it also sounds kinda cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Most people eat yougurt, cheese, eggs, fava beans, maybe fries sometimes.
> 
> I was eating some cheese then I took out a kabob from my fridge.
> 
> I prefer eating dinner for suhur too.


Before opening a fast I suggest you drink lemon+ water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

Fasting Ended ! Happy ramadan .... 

_شهره الرمضان_ مبارک!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Wahhab2701 @Indos

Noticed brothers and thanks for that additional information. Useful as usual.

@Mugwop

To be honest then I find your username hilarious in a good way. No matter its history or background. But I was not expecting it to derive from an Italian mobster of all people.

@Hazzy997

So far so good. Despite 19 hours of fasting then it was not that hard or difficult. Maybe it's because I have days where I don't eat or drink for hours. Yes, I am aware of that being unhealthy but I tend to forget everything else when I am focused on either studies, work etc. The only problem was the thirst. Especially since it was pretty humid today and rained most of the day. That raining outside made me incredibly thirsty at the closing hours of today's fast.

3 hours before it starts all over and I am tired already and I have eaten WAY too much food. I wish I could just sleep for most of the day tomorrow but I have a few things to do before I am out of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Kobe beef!






I like my steak medium rare!







Prefarably with some bearnaise sauce and duchesse potatoes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Kobe beef!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my steak medium rare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefarably with some bearnaise sauce and duchesse potatoes!







Man, France are piss poor so far. Pathetic. If anyone is watching France-Nigeria right now. Second half about to being. Well, it just started seconds ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Man, France are piss poor so far. Pathetic.



Im not watching the game. Ive always thought France to not be very exciting team to watch.
Im waiting for Germany-Algeria match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Im not watching the game. Ive always thought France to not be very exciting team to watch.
> Im waiting for Germany-Algeria match



France are actually playing quite well this World Cup. Just not today. But still many minutes left.

I think the France of Zidane's generation was an entertaining team to watch that I have fond memories of but I am biased here.

Algeria-Germany is going to be a great game hopefully with Algeria as the winner. Although Germany are the by far biggest favorites. Probably the best overall team out there right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> France are actually playing quite well this World Cup. Just not today. But still many minutes left.
> 
> I think the France of Zidane's generation was an entertaining team to watch that I have fond memories of but I am biased here.
> 
> Algeria-Germany is going to be a great game hopefully with Algeria as the winner. Although Germany are the by far biggest favorites. Probably the best overall team out there right now.



Germany are big favorites, but that can also be advantage for Algeria.
The onus will be on Germany and Algeria can strike from underdog position.

I think it will be exciting game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Algeria better win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Germany are big favorites, but that can also be advantage for Algeria.
> The onus will be on Germany and Algeria can strike from underdog position.
> 
> I think it will be exciting game.



No doubt about it. Algeria are the strongest non-European non-South American team out there. As I predicted before the World Cup. They can make a surprise and have unfinished business dating back from 1982.






But realistically speaking then Germany are clear favorites and I don't think that Algeria will win but I am obviously cheering for Algeria like probably all other Arabs out there that care about football.


----------



## al-Hasani

Amazing game so far by Algeria considering the opponent.

Unfortunately they look tired. Understandably so.

Neuer is amazing. By far the best goalkeeper around. He prevented many potential chances with his offensive goalkeeping.

Anyway whatever happens then Algeria can be proud.

Of course Germany scores. Pretty lucky goal but Algeria are clearly too tired after that extremely hectic first half. Now Germany can sit back and defend and play on the counter against a tired Algerian team.

Brahimi is the only one that can cause problems together with Feghouli IMO.

Mostefa with a big chance. Man, they need to score on those chances!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Amazing game so far by Algeria considering the opponent.
> 
> Unfortunately they look tired. Understandably so.
> 
> Neuer is amazing. By far the best goalkeeper around. He prevented many potential chances with his offensive goalkeeping.
> 
> Anyway whatever happens then Algeria can be proud.
> 
> Of course Germany scores. Pretty lucky goal but Algeria are clearly too tired after that extremely hectic first half. Now Germany can sit back and defend and play on the counter against a tired Algerian team.
> 
> Brahimi is the only one that can cause problems together with Feghouli IMO.
> 
> Mostefa with a big chance. Man, they need to score on those chances!


We still have a chance but germany is playing much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> We still have a chance but germany is playing much better.



I think the chances are very small. Algeria created 2 pretty big chances in the overtime. But none resulted in a goal. You need to score on those occasions if you want to equalize.

I can only see Slemani score on a standard situation or Brahimi or Feghouli to create something on their own. If Germany does not score themselves. Then it will not matter.

I only see Algeria score on a standard situation now. Only a few minutes are left. Germany won't risk much and Neuer is the world's best goalkeeper.

2-0. Tiredness killed Algeria off and Germany's individual class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Damn.

Atleast Ozil scored and algeria got a goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

2-1. Amazing goal.

Man, that was close. Algeria can be proud.

Still a shame.

Now I just hope that France will kick Germany out of the tournament. Khedira or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Germany won!


----------



## Hakan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Germany won!


why are you supporting germany?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Germany won!





Either France or their nemesis Brazil will kick them out before the final. 18 years without a major trophy for the Germans.

I was not impressed by Germany today. Expected much more. France have a chance without a doubt. A big one even.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Algeria played good, looks like Halilhodzic reformed the team well, we need something like that for our team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Algeria played fantastic and attractive football. Especially in 2nd half.
Too bad that they lost. Algeria-France would have been some clash!

But overall Algeria can be very proud of their World Cup campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

Nigeria opened their own goal , damn n****s


----------



## al-Hasani

jammersat said:


> Nigeria opened their own goal , damn n****s



Get lost farsi (probably a false flagger) retard.


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> Get lost farsi (probably a false flagger) retard.



But the origin of name is that country, not sure if racist


----------



## al-Hasani

Belgium-USA right now.

Hazard and Fellaini are both playing for Belgium. Chadli on the bench. Let's see what they can do again.

Will be interesting to see if the US can advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

waz said:


> Medium stature, beautiful white coloured face with reddish cheeks. His hair was long, touching his blessed shoulders.





Indos said:


> OK...I dream him in a judgement day.....he is in a kind of stage...with people in billions are just surrounding that stage. He is like a king of human being. But he is so humble, no arrogance that we can see through him. Believe me, I don't see any believer there at crowd, maybe because so little believer compare to all human being. I practice Tasawuf, better to stick on Ibnu Qayim, even though I learn at many books. It is the real way bro.
> 
> Prophet Muhammad in my dream. He is handsome and white skin, a bit curly hair, his beard is more curly than his hair but neat. He looks like 40 years old, perfect body. Handsome and no arrogance. He has a charisma that can make all human bow to him. But it happened in the end of my dream.


Mashallah mashallah !!! you guys must be great !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@al-Hasani I don't know how you became such an Arab nationalist when your government (KSA) has historically opposed to nationalistic movement, care to explain?


----------



## Burger Boy

I guess no more waffles for me for sehri....I'll have to get some apple pie instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kefak @al-Hasani ?! Hoping your Ramadan is going good my friend. How's everything in DK? 

Is summer too hot over there ?



Targon said:


> Algeria played good, looks like Halilhodzic reformed the team well, we need something like that for our team.



Yes they did! They fought very well. Good Game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@al-Hasani

Shia believe except Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] Hazrat Fitima [pbuh] and 12 Imams after Prophet had communication with Allah [jallajaloh] . Hazarat Mayram [pbuh] Prophet Jesus's [pbuh] mother was not prophet but had communication with Allah by Angels.

The word "الحج" exist in Quran "14 times" that mean there is no distance between Allah and Ahlulubayt [pbuh] who are messengers of Allah. Imam Ali [pbuh] has born in Kabaa.


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Kefak @al-Hasani ?! Hoping your Ramadan is going good my friend. How's everything in DK?
> 
> Is summer too hot over there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did! They fought very well. Good Game.



Everything is fine. How about you? Don't worry about me, mate. It's actually quite cold. A weak summer so far.
This morning I was just doing the latest arrangements before I leave for France and otherwise I have just been fasting and having a very boring day.

@MOHSENAM

Where does the infallibility of the 12 Imams come from?


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> Everything is fine. Don't worry about me, mate. It's actually quite cold. A weak summer so far.
> This morning I was just doing the latest arrangements before I leave for France and otherwise I have just been fasting and having a very boring day.
> 
> @MOHSENAM
> 
> Where does the ineffability of the 12 Imams come from?




They are "messegers" of Allah like Prophet Muhammad [pbuh]. 
Torah revaled to Prophet Moses [pbuh] but many messengers after him like Suleiman [pbuh] and Davood [pbuh] revealed to bani israle to guide Jewish people and their book was only Torah.

Allah did aforetime take a covenant from the children of israel, and we appointed twelve captains among them. and allah said: "i am with you: if ye (but) establish regular prayers, practise regular charity, believe in my messengers, honour and assist them, and loan to allah a beautiful loan, verily i will wipe out from you your evils, and admit you to gardens with rivers flowing beneath; but if any of you, after this, resisteth faith, he hath truly wandered from the path or rectitude. [5,12]

but because of their breach of their covenant, we cursed them, and made their hearts grow hard; they change the words from their (right) places and forget a good part of the message that was sent them, nor wilt thou cease to find them- barring a few - ever bent on (new) deceits: but forgive them, and overlook (their misdeeds): for allah loveth those who are kind. 13


In this verse Allah has said we chose 12 Captains after Prophet Moses [pbuh] but only few of Jews accepted (believed) them ! They [their leaders] changed the words from right places except a few of them.
Allah never have left people without "messengers" and leaders.Apostles of Prophet Christ [pbuh] were 12 persons too.
Apostle (Christian) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

o ye who believe! be ye helpers of allah: as said jesus the son of mary to the disciples, "who will be my helpers to (the work of) allah?" said the disciples, "we are allah's helpers!" then a portion of the children of israel believed, and a portion disbelieved: but we gave power to those who believed, against their enemies, and they became the ones that prevailed.[61,14]
This verse (and also some other verses in Quran) is about "الْحَوَارِيُّونَ" Apostle of Prophet Christ [pbuh] .
Prophet Ibrahim [pbuh] is grandfather of Prophet Muhammad [pbuh]. His son and grandson were "Imams" and leaded people.

And we gave him Ishaq and Yaqoub, a son's son, and we made (them) all good. [21,72]
and we made them "Imams" who guided (people) by our command, and we revealed to them the doing of good and the keeping up of prayer and the giving of the alms, and us (alone) did they serve. [21,73]

After Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] demise 12 messengers exist to guide people. Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] in Ghadir Khum day said: Whoever I am his lord (Mawla) after me Ali [pbuh] my brother and cousin is his lord. 
Hadith of the pond of Khumm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The 5 caliph (all of them wrong except Imam Ali [pbh] ) died So does Islam finish after their death? 

Up to now 12 Imams after Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] have lived and the twelfth Imam Mahdi [att] is alive and will arrive.
Imam Mahdi [att] has born in 255 A.H.
سوره ۹: التوبة - جزء ۱۰ part 10 Surah 9 verse 33

هُوَ الَّذِی أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِینِ الْحَقِّ لِیُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّینِ کُلِّهِ وَلَوْ کَرِهَ الْمُشْرِکُونَ ﴿۳۳﴾
it is he who hath sent his "messenger" with guidance and the religion of truth, to proclaim it over all religion, even though the pagans may detest (it).

سوره ۴۸: الفتح - جزء ۲۶ part 26 Surah 48 Verse 28

هُوَ الَّذِی أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِینِ الْحَقِّ لِیُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّینِ کُلِّهِ وَکَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِیدًا ﴿۲۸﴾
it is he who has sent his "messenger" with guidance and the religion of truth, to proclaim it over all religion: and enough is allah for a witness.
سوره ۶۱: الصف - جزء ۲۸ part 28 Surah 61 Verse 9

هُوَ الَّذِی أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِینِ الْحَقِّ لِیُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّینِ کُلِّهِ وَلَوْ کَرِهَ الْمُشْرِکُونَ ﴿۹﴾
it is he who has sent his "messenger" with guidance and the religion of truth, that he may proclaim it over all religion, even though the pagans may detest (it).

parts(10+26+28)+Surah(9+48+61)+Verse(33+28+9)+3(repeat of three verse) = 255 َ
مهدی = guider ,leader
Imam Mahdi "مهدی" born in 255 A.H
Mahdi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All of Prophets and Messengers were ineffable So messengers of Islam after Prophet Muhammad [pbuh] are ineffable too. They are only chosen by Allah like all of Prophets and messengers.

BTW they "اهل البیت" Ahlulbayt are several times better than all of Prophets and Messegers since they are children of best Prophet of Allah and messengers of Islam after Prophet Muhammad [pbuh]. Thousands hadiths tells us they are not comparable to other Prophets [expect Prophet Muhammad] and the 14 Infallibles are the reason that Allah created universe and best creatures of Allah.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Nihonjin1051

Mate, I will ask here as the "Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos" thread should not turn into a chit-chat thread. Just saw that you had commented once again.

Since you asked about monasteries, churches etc. in the Arab world knowing that's the original place of Christianity in that thread am I then going too far if I ask if you are a Christian?

I thought that this was a rarity in Japan? Are most people not atheists or believers in Japanese religions?

Such as Shinto and Japanese Buddhism and is that not more cultural than spiritual?

Thanks.


----------



## VelocuR

May 13 2014

Egyptian female with fake hijab crazy


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> May 13 2014
> 
> Egyptian female with fake hijab crazy



What's the point of this video?


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> What's the point of this video?



Just want to see your comments or opinions


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Just want to see your comments or opinions



Aha. What shall I say?


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. What shall I say?



Lol, maybe I thought Egyptians are more crazy. How is the situations in Egypt ?

BTW, Germany is in semi-final now after defeating both France/Algeria.


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Lol, maybe I thought Egyptians are more crazy. How is the situations in Egypt ?
> 
> BTW, Germany is in semi-final now after defeating both France/Algeria.



It's better than before. It's calming down. Not much unrest anymore. Only a few occasional protests.

But you should ask @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman for more details.

Yes, I know and they will probably defeat Brazil too as Neymar is out of the tournament (their best player) while Thiago Silva is suspended for the next match due to too many yellow cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> It's better than before. It's calming down. Not much unrest anymore. Only a few occasional protests.
> 
> But you should ask @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Frogman for more details.
> 
> Yes, I know and they will probably defeat Brazil too as Neymar is out of the tournament (their best player) while Thiago Silva is suspended for the next match due to too many yellow cards.



I prefer to ask Saudis rather than Egyptians, lol. 

YES, I am looking forward next match, I always grew up supporting Germany since they are best in sports including tennis player Boris Becker and Steffi Graf. Still want to buy German Tank Leopard 2 after likely cancel deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> I prefer to ask Saudis rather than Egyptians, lol.
> 
> YES, I am looking forward next match, I always grew up supporting Germany since they are best in sports including tennis player Boris Becker and Steffi Graf. Still want to buy German Tank Leopard 2 after likely cancel deal?



LOL.

Me too. It should be exciting but it's a shame that we won't see the best players. 

Well, I don't know if they are the best overall when it comes to sport. Spain has been dominating the main sports in the world in the past few years IMO. I mean such as football, tennis, cycling, racing etc.

I think some are still pushing for it (they will not sell probably) but there are other options I believe. It's been discussed on this section so take a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

RaptorRX707 said:


> Lol, maybe I thought Egyptians are more crazy. How is the situations in Egypt ?
> 
> BTW, Germany is in semi-final now after defeating both France/Algeria.


it is a lot better now Egypt is a lot more safe than before maybe close to before 25 jan but we have a more important challenge which is the economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

@Nihonjin1051 
Are there any Ninjas left in japan?? My favorite ninja is Ishikawa Goemon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> Are there any Ninjas left in japan?? My favorite ninja is Ishikawa Goemon.



@Mugwop ,

Is this you, Jessica? If it is, awesome new name. lol. I think ninjas are a thing of the past. Just like cowboys and indians in the American West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. What shall I say?



Well what about an Indian Infidel defiling your sacred grounds 

I was wondering if there nations in the Middle East besides being super wealthy in population, have like a well educated population, with high social indices and with high stability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Mugwop ,
> 
> Is this you, Jessica? If it is, awesome new name. lol. I think ninjas are a thing of the past. Just like cowboys and indians in the American West.


Yup it's me,I changed my name and No more ninjas left .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ResurgentIran

I think that we just had one of our occasional discussions/outburts that occur once every 1-2 months.



Ravi Nair said:


> Well what about an Indian Infidel defiling your sacred grounds
> 
> I was wondering if there nations in the Middle East besides being super wealthy in population, have like a well educated population, with high social indices and with high stability



First of all not all countries in the ME are rich, mate. Those that are tend to be stable and there is an on-going industralization and focus on higher education in all of them. Although it is not like in the West for obvious reasons since they are much ahead. Ahead of everyone actually. The literacy rates in the ME also tend to be quite high at least in those above mentioned countries.

Yes, there are such social classes in every society I guess.

Why are you asking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I think that we just had one of our occasional discussions/outburts that occur once every 1-2 months.



That's ok. Just two Hejazi brothers venting it out ey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> That's ok. Just two Hejazi brothers venting it out ey?



I really don't mean what I say, LOL. Just bored and I can get sucked into stupid discussions on PDF quickly nowadays as I am fasting and doing nothing. Normally I tend to be doing physical exercise each day but I can't do that now during Ramadan. So I am just watching Tour de France on TV2.

Sorry for those posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I really don't mean what I say, LOL. Just bored and I can get sucked into stupid discussions on PDF quickly nowadays as I am fasting and doing nothing. Normally I tend to be doing physical exercise each day but I can't do that now during Ramadan. So I am just watching Tour de France on TV2.
> 
> Sorry for those posts.



Yeah, Im sorry too. lol
I always regret what I say, later on. hehe

I hate Tour De France. How can you watch that borefest? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah, Im sorry too. lol
> I always regret what I say, later on. hehe
> 
> I hate Tour De France. How can you watch that borefest? lol



Yes, same here. We tend to forget it always and you know that I like you as a user anyway.

Well, try not eating or drinking during days like today that are warm and humid for Danish standards and at the same time having a messed up sleeping pattern due to the Ramadan and earlier weeks that are bound in the exam period.

I can't spiritually enjoy this month in the current situation before I relocate to Paris and from there Hijaz later.

Well, I like it It's Tour de France man. Especially when they hit the mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, same here. We tend to forget it always and you know that I like you as a user anyway.
> 
> Well, try not eating or drinking during days like today that are warm and humid for Danish standards and at the same time having a messed up sleeping pattern due to the Ramadan and earlier weeks that are bound in the exam period.
> 
> Well, I like it It's Tour de France man. Especially when they hit the mountains.



How did your exams go?
Are you free for the summer now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> How did your exams go?
> Are you free for the summer now?



I got an A and a B. Translated to 12 and 10 in Denmark as you know. One was a written exam and the last one was an oral (LOL) exam the 18th of June. I have never been that nervous before or during an exam. That's why I was hugely surprised by getting a B for that exam. But those were subjects that I liked.

Yes, I am free academically speaking I just have to send a "dispensation" next week. Then I am trying to look at the possibilities of going abroad (US) again for the next spring semester.

How about you? Got that job yet for the summer? If I recall your application got accepted or am I wrong here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I got an A and a B. Translated to 12 and 10. One was a written exam and the last one was an oral (LOL) exam the 18th of June. I have never been that nervous before or during an exam. That's why I was hugely surprised by getting a B for that exam. But those were subjects that I liked.
> 
> Yes, I am free academically speaking I just have to send a "dispensation" next week. Then I am trying to look at the possibilities of doing abroad (US) again for the next spring semester.



Holy shit, good going!
I got a 4 in Psychiatry. lol 
It was a written exam. I didnt study for it much though. I pretty much started studiying for it 2 weeks prior to exam.

However I managed myself better with the oral exam in Otolaryngology (øre næse hals) where I got 10.
It was a clinical exam with a real patient. I got a pretty easy patient. One that had planoceullular cancer in the mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I think that we just had one of our occasional discussions/outburts that occur once every 1-2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all not all countries in the ME are rich, mate. Those that are tend to be stable and there is an on-going industralization and focus on higher education in all of them. Although it is not like in the West for obvious reasons since they are much ahead. Ahead of everyone actually. The literacy rates in the ME also tend to be quite high at least in those above mentioned countries.
> 
> Yes, there are such social classes in every society I guess.
> 
> Why are you asking?



I hear Oman and the people there are really pleasant 

I was just curious. Because i was reading an article, and it postulated that sometimes being resource rich can be a curse as it leads a country to neglect developing it's most valuable resource, it's Human resource.



ResurgentIran said:


> Holy shit, good going!
> I got a 4 in Psychiatry. lol
> It was a written exam. I didnt study for it much though. I pretty much started studiying for it 2 weeks prior to exam.
> 
> However I managed myself better with the oral exam in Otolaryngology (øre næse hals) where I got 10.
> It was a clinical exam with a real patient. I got a pretty easy patient. One that had planoceullular cancer in the mouth.



what's this?

from worst enemies to friends 

A couple of Iranian posters here are my friends. My few interactions with Iranians are either professors in University or Doctors in New Zealand 

So I always think of them as an intelligent people for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Holy shit, good going!
> I got a 4 in Psychiatry. lol
> 
> However I managed myself better with the oral exam in Otolaryngology (øre næse hals) where I got 10.
> It was a clinical exam with a real patient. I got a pretty easy patient. One that had planoceullular cancer in the mouth.



LOL, as you told then grades are less important in your field. As long as you manage to position yourself in the right position on the job maket and receive the overall degree with not too bad grades. I mean if your exams are full of 02 grades (E) you might get a problem as a doctor or am I wrong here?

That's great man. Congrats. I don't think I would be able to work with such sick persons. Hospitals creep me out a little aside from the responsibility attached to that field. It's probably because I once was confined to a shitty hospital for 1 weak when I was younger. This was in France. Moreover I have a phobia with needles so oveall that field is not for me but as I told you then I have a sister who works in that field and my mother works in dermatology so also the medical field.

My mother actually wanted me to study medicine but I told here that I cannot due to those reasons so I choose chemical engineering, LOL.

Got that job yet for the summer? If I recall your application got accepted or am I wrong here?



Ravi Nair said:


> I hear Oman and the people there are really pleasant
> 
> I was just curious. Because i was reading an article, and it postulated that sometimes being resource rich can be a curse as it leads a country to neglect developing it's most valuable resource, it's Human resource.
> 
> 
> 
> what's this?
> 
> from worst enemies to friends



LOL, me and @ResurgentIran are famous for hot-headed and stupid discussions once in a while but we always make peace right afterwards. Expect something similar to happen in 2 monts time if we are both alive and here. That seems to be the case. 1 hour long discussion (initially normal) that later turns into a few insulsts and gorilla chest chumping just for us to make peace a few minutes after.

Yes, that has actually been a problem in some ME countries but it's getting corrected. For instance then KSA has the 4th highest number of students in the US after the Chinese, you Indians and South Koreans. We have the highest number per capita by far.

Also many new universities are being built in KSA and the GCC that attract students and teachers from the West and East but they need to establish themselves first. Some laws and curriculums also need to change which they apparently will be soon.

Oman is a cool, beautiful and tranquil place. Omanis are cool people indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, as you told then grades are less important in your field. As long as you manage to position yourself in the right position on the job maket and receive the overall degree with not too bad grades. I mean if your exams are full of 02 grades (E) you might get a problem as a doctor or am I wrong here?
> 
> That's great man. Congrats. I don't think I would be able to work with such sick persons. Hospitals creep me out a little aside from the responsibility attached to that field. It's probably because I once was confined to a shitty hospital for 1 weak when I was younger. This was in France. Moreover I have a phobia with needles so oveall that field is not for me but as I told you then I have a sister who works in that field and my mother works in dermatology so also the medical field.
> 
> My mother actually wanted me to study medicine but I told here that I cannot due to those reasons so I choose chemical engineering, LOL.
> 
> Got that job yet for the summer? If I recall your application got accepted or am I wrong here?



Hmm, dont know. I honestly dont think so. It depends on what your ambitions are though. If you want to start research project and go for MD or PhD then you probably must have top grades and cant have a bunch of 02s.
Otherwise they dont look at grade when employing.
If there is competition in a field, what they mainly look at is if you have done research in that field. But then again, sometimes that itself require good grade to be able to do that.
So it all depends.

Yes, I got a summer-job in Neurology department. I work as an assistant doctor. I assist in admitting patients. I also do lumbar puncture procedures, assist in rounds. 
I started 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, that has actually been a problem in some ME countries but it's getting corrected. For instance then KSA has the 4th highest number of students in the US after the Chinese, you Indians and South Koreans. We have the highest number per capita by far.
> 
> Also many new universities are being built in KSA and the GCC that attract students and teachers from the West and East but they need to establish themselves first. Some laws and curriculums also need to change which they apparently will be soon.
> 
> Oman is a cool, beautiful and tranquil place. Omanis are cool people indeed.



If you look at India, it's social indicators and GDP per capita would put it along the levels of your typical Africa country. There is poverty, massive social problems etc.

But then, you have things like Indians launching mars probes and Indigenous Nuclear submarines and such. 

I mostly have a negative or a pessimistic outlook of India but accomplishments like these, however usless they maybe, do provide a sliver of pride.



ResurgentIran said:


> Hmm, dont know. I honestly dont think so. It depends on what your ambitions are though. If you want to start research project and go for MD or PhD then you probably must have top grades and cant have a bunch of 02s.
> Otherwise they dont look at grade when employing.
> If there is competition in a field, what they mainly look at is if you have done research in that field. But then again, sometimes that itself require good grade to be able to do that.
> So it all depends.
> 
> Yes, I got a summer-job in Neurology department. I work as an assistant doctor. I assist in admitting patients. I also do lumbar puncture procedures, assist in rounds.
> I started 2 weeks ago.



where is your current country of residence? (it's cool if you want to keep it secret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Hmm, dont know. I honestly dont think so. It depends on what your ambitions are though. If you want to start research project and go for MD or PhD then you probably must have top grades and cant have a bunch of 02s.
> Otherwise they dont look at grade when employing.
> If there is competition in a field, what they mainly look at is if you have done research in that field. But then again, sometimes that itself require good grade to be able to do that.
> So it all depends.
> 
> Yes, I got a summer-job in Neurology department. I work as an assistant doctor. I assist in admitting patients. I also do lumbar puncture procedures, assist in rounds.
> I started 2 weeks ago.



Yes, it's the same in my field. The only difference is that grades and work experience are more important I think.

You are right about that. it depends so generalization in this case is wrong. But you can talk about tendencies on the other hand.

That's great man! So how are you cooping with all that? Lumbar puncture? Sounds scary. Had to google that. How dangerous is such a procedure?



Ravi Nair said:


> If you look at India, it's social indicators and GDP per capita would put it along the levels of your typical Africa country. There is poverty, massive social problems etc.
> 
> But then, you have things like Indians launching mars probes and Indigenous Nuclear submarines and such.
> 
> I mostly have a negative or a pessimistic outlook of India but accomplishments like these, however usless they maybe, do provide a sliver of pride.



Well, some countires/regions of ME also have very big problems. I think you know that already.

Yes, that's the good thing about having a 1.2 billion big population I guess. Then there will always be a lot of talented people. It's harder for 5 million big Oman for instance to do such things although it is not impossible. It just takes much, much harder work.

Why should you have that as an Indian? Every country out there has good and bad sides. It's a cliché I know but it's correct. It depends on your outlook here in life. What you want to value and cheerish and what you want to keep away from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ravi Nair said:


> If you look at India, it's social indicators and GDP per capita would put it along the levels of your typical Africa country. There is poverty, massive social problems etc.
> 
> But then, you have things like Indians launching mars probes and Indigenous Nuclear submarines and such.
> 
> I mostly have a negative or a pessimistic outlook of India but accomplishments like these, however usless they maybe, do provide a sliver of pride.
> 
> 
> 
> where is your current country of residence? (it's cool if you want to keep it secret



I live in Denmark currently (for studies), but the rest of my family are scattered in Sweden. 
Luckily Sweden and Denmark are not that far apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@al-Hasani thanks for the talk.

gotta hit the hay 



ResurgentIran said:


> I live in Denmark currently (for studies), but the rest of my family are scattered in Sweden.
> Luckily Sweden and Denmark are not that far apart.



I am in New Zealand.

I have heard all the sheep jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it's the same in my field. The only difference is that grades and work experience are more important I think.
> 
> You are right about that. it depends so generalization in this case is wrong. But you can talk about tendencies on the other hand.
> 
> That's great man! So how are you cooping with all that? Lumbar puncture? Sounds scary. Had to google that. How dangerous is such a procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some countires/regions of ME also have very big problems. I think you know that already.
> 
> Yes, that's the good thing about having a 1.2 billion big population I guess. Then there will always be a lot of talented people. It's harder for 5 million big Oman for instance to do such things although it is not impossible. It just takes much, much harder work.
> 
> Why should you have that as an Indian? Every country out there has good and bad sides. It's a cliché I know but it's correct. It depends on your outlook here in life. What you want to value and cheerish and what you want to keep away from.



Its a bit tough in the start because everything is so new. I mean we've had clinical time in hospitals incorporated in the semester program before, but there you mostly follow another doctor around.
Now, you have to learn to be more independent.

But I think it is good and it will be a valuable experience for me.
Ive only done one LP so far, and it succeeded. 
I got a thin patient where you could see the spine easy, so it wasnt hard. At least not this first one that I did. It may run into problems later. lol

Its not that dangerous procedure. Its a relatively standard test in our department, to diagnose different diseases.
THere are some minor risk like infection and bleeding. But again, pretty minor risk.
Postlumbar headache is the common though which can last a day or two.



Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani thanks for the talk.
> 
> gotta hit the hay
> 
> 
> 
> I am in New Zealand.
> 
> I have heard all the sheep jokes



LOL I dont know many of the sheep jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Its a bit tough in the start because everything is so new. I mean we've had clinical time in hospitals incorporated in the semester program before, but there you mostly follow another doctor around.
> Now, you have to learn to be more independent.
> 
> But I think it is good and it will be a valuable experience for me.
> Ive only done one LP so far, and it succeeded.
> I got a thin patient where you could see the spine easy, so it wasnt hard. At least not this first one that I did. It may run into problems later. lol
> 
> Its not that dangerous procedure. Its a relatively standard test in our department, to diagnose different diseases.
> THere are some minor risk like infection and bleeding. But again, pretty minor risk.
> Postlumbar headache is the common though which can last a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I dont know many of the sheep jokes.



Thanks for that explanation! Sounds challenging and interesting so you must be happy. Have you found any companion from that department yet?

Can I ask if most of the students are ethnic Danes or are Middle Eastern people also represented? Because here in Copenhagen we have many students from the ME which I am happy for. Especially the Arab world and Turkey as they are the biggest groups of minorities in Denmark.

I hope that they can succeed so those that harm their reputations will be silenced.

In France this is a huge problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for that explanation! Sounds challenging and interesting so you must be happy. Have you found any companion from that department yet?



Im still looking! 
The nurses are cute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani thanks for the talk.
> 
> gotta hit the hay
> 
> 
> 
> I am in New Zealand.
> 
> I have heard all the sheep jokes



You are welcome buddy. Enjoy your time in New Zealand. Sounds like a very interesting country and beautiful one. I want to visit it. Never been to Oceania. So far away. I would like to meet the Mauris though.



ResurgentIran said:


> Im still looking!
> The nurses are cute!



LOL, I can imagine that. Hehe. Because you know that most couples get together during their university studies or at work places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for that explanation! Sounds challenging and interesting so you must be happy. Have you found any companion from that department yet?
> 
> Can I ask if most of the students are ethnic Danes or are Middle Eastern people also represented? Because here in Copenhagen we have many students from the ME which I am happy for. Especially the Arab world and Turkey as they are the biggest groups of minorities in Denmark.
> 
> I hope that they can succeed so those that harm their reputations will be silenced.
> 
> In France this is a huge problem.



Most of the students are ethnic Danes, but there are also a lot of people of foreign origin. Middle East in particular.
I know many Lebanese, Iraqis and Turks in my semester.
They are bright students and very well integrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Anyway it's Ramadan so I need to behave. I was already reprimanded on PDF because I posted a few songs on the "Arab Music" thread on this section.

I have to go.

Cheers @ResurgentIran @Ravi Nair

@Frogman

Good to see you back here bro. How are your military studies going? Don't want to spam the Egyptian Army thread.



ResurgentIran said:


> Most of the students are ethnic Danes, but there are also a lot of people of foreign origin. Middle East in particular.
> I know many Lebanese, Iraqis and Turks in my semester.
> They are bright students and very well integrated.



It's good to hear that the same is the case in Aarhus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Good to see you back here bro. How are your military studies going? Don't want to spam the Egyptian Army thread.



Thanks, dude. It's good to be back. My studies are going well and my path towards a Reserve commission is going great so far. I've been away for the past two weeks on exercise and adventure training with my unit, which was great fun but I'm bloody knackered. How are your studies going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> Thanks, dude. It's good to be back. My studies are going well and my path towards a Reserve commission is going great so far. I've been away for the past two weeks on exercise and adventure training with my unit, which was great fun but I'm bloody knackered. How are your studies going?



That's great mate. Congrats!
We need your military expertise here. Especially in the matters of Egyptian and other Arab armies in general. In general just events in Egypt as I see many trolls here.

My studies are going well. I finished my last two exams for the semester last month. So now I have a few days left before I go to Paris to visit family and from there I will relocate to Hijaz for the end of the Ramadan and then I will be back in Denmark in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> Yup it's me,I changed my name and No more ninjas left .



ahaha! You like Japanese military history then eh? What other historical areas are you interested in?


----------



## Mugwop

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ahaha! You like Japanese military history then eh? What other historical areas are you interested in?


I love Japanese military history,culture and anime. Alot of historical areas but my most favorite one is the statue of Hachiko at Shibuya Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> I love Japanese military history,culture and anime. Alot of historical areas but my most favorite one is the statue of Hachiko at Shibuya Station.



That's really impressive Jessica, you really like areas in Japanese history that a lot of Japanese youth don't even remember or care to learn. I find the era of Senggoku Jidai really interesting; its like a doggy eat dog world during Japan's history. May the best (strongest) win. Kinda similar to Italy in the Medieval era when many Italian principalities were vying for supreme power in the peninsula; or in the Chinese' Warring States Period. 

I also am fond of colonial history in the americas, and recently started reading into the history of Middle East and African Kingdoms. So much to learn, so much culture ! 

I'm Kenji by the way.  

See you around, Jess!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I don't know where you can find English subtitles for the non-Arabic speakers here.

It's absolutely hillarious and it's a parody of ISIS done by Palestinian comedians from the West Bank.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997

U are doing great job in the PDF and the thread of Gaza. but do u think that change anything on the ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> U are doing great job in the PDF and the thread of Gaza. but do u think that change anything on the ground?



Like all around the world? I don't think so. 

But, at least people here see it and other guests will support our cause. Other members of other forums might also use my thread to get infromation to combat pro-Israel people on other forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Like all around the world? I don't think so.
> 
> But, at least people here see it and other guests will support our cause. Other members of other forums might also use my thread to get infromation to combat pro-Israel people on other forums.




Theory of pro israelis is false. They say Jews were living in Palestine at 2500..... years ago but they dont say Palestinians have lived in Palestine for thousands years.

This theory is like Iran occupy Lebanon because Iranians lived there 2000 years ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Hazzy997 said:


> Like all around the world? I don't think so.
> 
> But, at least people here see it and other guests will support our cause. Other members of other forums might also use my thread to get infromation to combat pro-Israel people on other forums.



Brother...I dont know whether you are signed for this job by Palestinian government or not.....

But if you are not, it is better to focus on our real life. Be a successful entrepreneur and fund Palestinian from your future wealth.
Israeli will not hear us in anyway and all Muslim government doesn't have braveness either. All of us here need to be very successful in life brother, so we can make more impact to the world in the future, inshaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Indos said:


> Brother...I dont know whether you are signed for this job by Palestinian government or not.....
> 
> But if you are not, it is better to focus on our real life. Be a successful entrepreneur and fund Palestinian from your future wealth.
> Israeli will not hear us in anyway and all Muslim government doesn't have braveness either. All of us here need to be very successful in life brother, so we can make more impact to the world in the future, inshaALLAH.



Before he got here there was no Palestinian here so you had Israelis spreading their propaganda and Indians cheering on, I used to be one of the few people who defended the Palestinian side but once Hazzy came along I decided it was time for me to retire. I used to have many battles with the ultimate Israeli propagandists Solomon2, and there used to be another dude called King Solomon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

KingMamba said:


> Before he got here there was no Palestinian here so you had Israelis spreading their propaganda and Indians cheering on, I used to be one of the few people who defended the Palestinian side but once Hazzy came along I decided it was time for me to retire. I used to have many battles with the ultimate Israeli propagandists *Solomon2*, and there used to be another dude called *King Solomon*.



I'm surprised no one by the name of '_Bathsheba_' came in the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm surprised no one by the name of '_Bathsheba_' came in the forum.



The dude King Solomon used to pretend he was a Muslim and claimed he was a Muslim Zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Brother...I dont know whether you are signed for this job by Palestinian government or not.....
> 
> But if you are not, it is better to focus on our real life. Be a successful entrepreneur and fund Palestinian from your future wealth.
> Israeli will not hear us in anyway and all Muslim government doesn't have braveness either. All of us here need to be very successful in life brother, so we can make more impact to the world in the future, inshaALLAH.



Don't worry I'm free for the next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KingMamba said:


> Before he got here there was no Palestinian here so you had Israelis spreading their propaganda and Indians cheering on, I used to be one of the few people who defended the Palestinian side but once Hazzy came along I decided it was time for me to retire. I used to have many battles with the ultimate Israeli propagandists Solomon2, and there used to be another dude called King Solomon.



Man, there are many bad mouthing people here who insult Islam... .I dont want to fight them here......wasting my time 
But...I want to fight people like them in my real life....their mouth makes me understand that I have to take power in both financial and real politics 

Many great intellectual that I see here, including Hazzy, Al-Hasani and you

They can win here, but not in a real life 

Maybe in the future, we can really unite in a personal level and make something useful bro

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

KingMamba said:


> The dude King Solomon used to pretend he was a Muslim and claimed he was a Muslim Zionist.



lol!

With a name like '*Solomon*', that will definitely invite suspicion amongst Arab posters, but perhaps had he chosen "*Suleiman*" as a username, maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Hadbani @Full Moon @Awadd @Bubblegum Crisis etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Vamos a trabajar para pelear por todos los trofeos para la próxima temporada!

Luis Suárez, oficial, ya es jugador del Barça



LeBron James back to Cleveland? I was not expecting that to happen quite frankly!

James decides to go back to the Cavaliers | NBA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Indos said:


> Man, there are many bad mouthing people here who insult Islam... .I dont want to fight them here......wasting my time
> But...I want to fight people like them in my real life....their mouth makes me understand that I have to take power in both financial and real politics
> 
> Many great intellectual that I see here, including Hazzy, Al-Hasani and you
> 
> They can win here, but not in a real life
> 
> Maybe in the future, we can really unite in a personal level and make something useful bro



Those hate-mongers ain't gonna do anything in real life. I tried to find people like them in NY but they are hidden or reticent about their racist views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> Those hate-mongers ain't gonna do anything in real life. I tried to find people like them in NY but they are hidden or reticent about their racist views.



@Mugwop (still a very funny name)
How are the about 3.5 million big Arab American community doing in the US and in particular NYC and how are their ties with other communities? Do you know that? I have only visited NYC once and that was for under 1 week and in general I do not know the East Coast much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R2D2

I think Israel should be induced to expand and annex probably Lebanon and Jordan and then long tern guerrilla war should be waged to exhaust Israel. In the meantime IS would be strong and then Muslims should attack exhausted Israel and destroy it altogether. That's what happened to USSR in Afghanistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> @Mugwop (still a very funny name)
> How are the about 3.5 million big Arab American community doing in the US and in particular NYC and how are their ties with other communities? Do you know that? I have only visited NYC once and that was for under 1 week and in general I do not know the East Coast much.



I don't know about NYC, but I know a couple of Arab-Americans by my parts. Sojo (South Jersey). A lot of them in Cherry Hill area. Big money. Interestingly enough, a lot of Jews , too, live in Cherry Hill. 

Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mugwop said:


> Those hate-mongers ain't gonna do anything in real life. I tried to find people like them in NY but they are hidden or reticent about their racist views.



Thanks for the positive rating..... 

I bet you can find them a lot in Tea Party Movement and FOX News Channel


----------



## Mugwop

Indos said:


> Thanks for the positive rating.....
> 
> I bet you can find them a lot in Tea Party Movement and FOX News Channel


They are protected by the cops :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I don't know about NYC, but I know a couple of Arab-Americans by my parts. Sojo (South Jersey). A lot of them in Cherry Hill area. Big money. Interestingly enough, a lot of Jews , too, live in Cherry Hill.
> 
> Go figure.



Mate, I actually know that most of the 3.5 million Arab-Americans are prosperous. Significantly more prosperous than the American average. Just like most of the Arab diaspora in the "New World" actually.

Arab world and Latin America cooperation thread

Those places are not telling me anything mate. I am not familiar with the East Coast at all.

My reaction is this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I was banned from that thread until the 13th of July so I am going to reply here despite the Farsi's starting the debate as usual. I wonder if the culprits that started it will be banned and that Mohsenam serial double user. I am not so sure about that.



> 1. Iran did recognize state of Israel during Monarchy in Iran. But after Shah of Iran was deposed, Iran did alter the secular character of the state. You really can not fault them for something that happened during Monarchy. Being former 'jewish' (Israeli?) allies is better than being a current Zionist ally. I would rather trust Iran than trust some GCC members who play both sides.
> 
> 2. Though Hezbollah is an 'Arab army', you can not ignore their ties with Iran. I guess you want to credit their performance in 2006 to their being Arab? If so, that is a big Fail. You can not hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.
> 
> 3. I suppose you are using the word 'farsis' as a pejorative term? Farsi is a very beautiful language. I do not know what you might be thinking when you use word 'farsis' because it can not be a pejorative term. At least not for those who have the benefit of education and appreciation of this very cultured and noble language.
> 
> 4. Stating that Iran has never gone to war with Israel is rather pointless. They are not neighbors. Plus Iran's Arab neighbors imposed a devastating 10 year war on them to mutual destruction. *Oh what an irony this brings to mind* - An Arab from KSA finding fault with Iran for not having fought a war with Israel while his country supported Saddam Hussein in his naked aggression against Iran that broke both Iran and Iraq financially.
> 
> And in all of that Iran's conduct was heroic in my view. How can you fault them? Something is seriously wrong with your world-view.



1.

Iran was the main Middle Eastern ally of Israel since it was founded in 1947 and until the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's gained the throne during the so-called "Islamic" revolution in 1979.

The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are on loan as anyone is aware of and once they are gone Iran will once again be the fifth column of Israel in the ME together with their stateless Kurdish cousins.

GCC has no relations with Israel and never had any. Israelis are not even allowed to visit those countries. The same Iran has been a semi-close ally of Russia - one of the main backers of Israel. The same fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are now desperately trying to gain the favor of the West once again. The same West that they have cursed for 35 years but now due to being humiliated, sanctioned, isolated etc. they are crawling back. Defeated. At least the GCC is open with their dealings.

2.

The point remains the same. Hizbollah is an Arab organization (indigenous) and its fighters are Arabs. A few "Revolutionary Guard" officers helping with tactics one in a while is not going to change that. Besides Arab military history is much more impressive than the farsi one so I struggle to see that part of the argument as well.

3.

No, farsi is Arabic for Persian. I don't think so at all.

4.

It's not pointless as the country has been the most vocal anti-Israeli state out there or at least they have pretended so.
Without ever attacking Israel once.

Why the hell should Arabs not support an fellow Arab country in Iraq? Especially against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's who wanted to export their "Islamic" revolution to the Arab world as this is where all the holy sites in Islam are located and rulers of the Muslim world have to control those sites to have any widespread legitimacy. At least Islamic history shows this clearly.

Heroic? What is exactly heroic in participating in a war? Numerous Arab countries have done so in the past and present. Iraq did not loose the war either despite being a 3 times smaller country and having a 2.5 times smaller population, Kurdish uprisings in the North and Shia in the South.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In short Iranian Mullah meddling in the Arab world since 1979 has been nothing more than poisonous and given nothing other than trouble so I suggest that they worry about their own backyard or their only "brother" countries such as Tajikistan or Afghanistan. This would be a good thing for the ME.

Let the Arabs deal with Israel as they are the only ones that at the end of the day will be willing to do the fighting. As before and historically. Which is only understandable as direct neighbors. I will keep exposing that hideous regime and it's negative meddling and influence in the Arab world. *What I wrote will happen and some of the idiotic Arabs that are fooled by that empty rhetoric (mainly Shia Lebanse and Iraqi Shias) will have a rough awakening once the Mullah's are removed and they become friends with the West once again. Even Farsi users have told this openly here on PDF and "bragged" about it too!*

I see it as my responsibility as an Arab Muslim to expose them for what they are and warn fellow Arabs.

Let other Muslims support them blindly (which is not taking place) but even if it was I would still be of the same opinion as the reality shows what I have written and history backs it up too.

Having said that (despite the military support being insignificant) the Mullah regime can keep supporting those few Arab groups despite them not achieving anything and in fact being more harmful than helpful. Of course when they and the Russians are not sponsoring genocide in Syria by supporting Al-Asshead.

My right of expression and me telling the truth as a well-informed indiivdual about the regions history and politics will not be silenced in any case. Nor here on PDF or elsewhere. As millions upon millions are of my opinion. In fact the vast majority of Arabs and many Muslims too.

With all due respect then foreigners do not have the same insight in what is going on in the Arab world and the Mullah's poisonous role.

@Hazzy997

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Hadbani @Awadd @Halimi @BLACKEAGLE @Frogman @islamrules etc.

I appeal to all sane Arab users on PDF to not only read my post but also to do the research themselves and understand why I am hostile against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their supporters and why I consider it my duty to expose them.

I will also like to inform you that the same Farsi users here on PDF who are anti-Israeli are at the same time against most Arabs on all other discussions as they cannot support Israel openly while claiming to be an "Islamic state" but behind your backs (especially to the Palestinians out there reading my posts and @Hazzy997 ) they are insulting you. *Just look at Syria where 99,9% of them support the genocide of Muslims and Arabs and brag about it here while the Syrian struggle is the exact same struggle the Palestinians have and are facing.*

*Don't tell me that I did not warn you. 

Now they will probably spam this section of ours again but I don't care. I will keep speaking my mind. Bans, thread bans or not.

This will not stop me from speaking out though which is what they dream about. Nor their cries of "racism and sectarianism" which I find laughable knowing them.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Don't you think it's about time we do something? What's holding us back? Can we not demand from the US to pressure Israel to end their mass murder?

A friend of mine just contacted me in terror saying they're threatening to carpet bomb northern Gaza. How much more needs to happen?

You personally have nothing to do with it. But , that's my point, I keep saying something is wrong with our leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Don't you think it's about time we do something? What's holding us back? Can we not demand from the US to pressure Israel to end their mass murder?
> 
> A friend of mine just contacted me in terror saying they're threatening to carpet bomb northern Gaza. How much more needs to happen?
> 
> You personally have nothing to do with it. But , that's my point, I keep saying something is wrong with our leaders.



7abibi we all know the reality. The Muslim leaders of today are toothless. Most are not even worth a single nail of even a single iconic Muslim figure.

I am afraid that not much can be done as Israel has the backing of all the powerful states and they just hide their atrocities under the disguise of fighting "terrorists". Even US "enemies" such as Russia etc. support Israel over Palestine. Same with China.

The Arab world despite being able to defeat Israel easily if we remove the option of nuclear bombs being used and the lack of will and unity, will not do anything military due to all that. Especially as the Arab world of today is already on fire.

Which everyone knows but not all are brave to admit it. Before I somehow had a hard time accepting it but now there can be no doubt anymore, sadly.

In any case I really suggests that you read my post number 3096 in this thread. On that topic we have a lot of talking to do.

Foreginers who do not know much about the Arab world cannot suppress the will of us Arabs and our views here. We know who our historical enemies are. Until I see changes I will not change my opinion. Of course my opinion is not final as it can change depending on the changes on the ground but I really doubt that those changes will occur.


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> I was banned from that thread until the 13th of July so I am going to reply here despite the Farsi's starting the debate as usual. I wonder if the culprits that started it will be banned and that Mohsenam serial double user. I am not so sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> Iran was the main Middle Eastern ally of Israel since it was founded in 1947 and until the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's gained the throne during the so-called "Islamic" revolution in 1979.
> 
> The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are on loan as anyone is aware of and once they are gone Iran will once again be the fifth column of Israel in the ME together with their stateless Kurdish cousins.
> 
> GCC has no relations with Israel and never had any. Israelis are not even allowed to visit those countries. The same Iran has been a semi-close ally of Russia - one of the main backers of Israel. The same fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are now desperately trying to gain the favor of the West once again. The same West that they have cursed for 35 years but now due to being humiliated, sanctioned, isolated etc. they are crawling back. Defeated. At least the GCC is open with their dealings.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The point remains the same. Hizbollah is an Arab organization (indigenous) and its fighters are Arabs. A few "Revolutionary Guard" officers helping with tactics one in a while is not going to change that. Besides Arab military history is much more impressive than the farsi one so I struggle to see that part of the argument as well.
> 
> 3.
> 
> No, farsi is Arabic for Iranian. I don't think so at all.
> 
> 4.
> 
> It's not pointless as the country has been the most vocal anti-Israeli state out there or at least they have pretended so.
> Without ever attacking Israel once.
> 
> Why the hell should Arabs not support an fellow Arab country in Iraq? Especially against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's who wanted to export their "Islamic" revolution to the Arab world as this is where all the holy sites in Islam are located and rulers of the Muslim world have to control those sites to have any widespread legitimacy. At least Islamic history shows this clearly.
> 
> Heroic? What is exactly heroic in participating in a war? Numerous Arab countries have done so in the past and present. Iraq did not loose the war either despite being a 3 times smaller country and having a 2.5 times smaller population, Kurdish uprisings in the North and Shia in the South.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In short Iranian Mullah meddling in the Arab world since 1979 has been nothing more than poisonous and given nothing other than trouble so I suggest that they worry about their own backyard or their only "brother" countries such as Tajikistan or Afghanistan. This would be a good thing for the ME.
> 
> Let the Arabs deal with Israel as they are the only ones that at the end of the day will be willing to do the fighting. As before and historically. Which is only understandable as direct neighbors. I will keep exposing that hideous regime and it's negative meddling and influence in the Arab world. *What I wrote will happen and some of the idiotic Arabs that are fooled by that empty rhetoric (mainly Shia Lebanse and Iraqi Shias) will have a rough awakening once the Mullah's are removed and they become friends with the West once again. Even Farsi users have told this openly here on PDF and "bragged" about it too!*
> 
> I see it as my responsibility as an Arab Muslim to expose them for what they are and warn fellow Arabs.
> 
> Let other Muslims support them blindly (which is not taking place) but even if it was I would still be of the same opinion as the reality shows what I have written and history backs it up too.
> 
> Having said that (despite the military support being insignificant) the Mullah regime can keep supporting those few Arab groups despite them not achieving anything and in fact being more harmful than helpful. Of course when they and the Russians are not sponsoring genocide in Syria by supporting Al-Asshead.
> 
> My right of expression and me telling the truth as a well-informed indiivdual about the regions history and politics will not be silenced in any case. Nor here on PDF or elsewhere. As millions upon millions are of my opinion. In fact the vast majority of Arabs and many Muslims too.
> 
> With all due respect then foreigners do not have the same insight in what is going on in the Arab world and the Mullah's poisonous role.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Hadbani @Awadd @Halimi @BLACKEAGLE @Frogman @islamrules etc.
> 
> I appeal to all sane Arab users on PDF to not only read my post but also to do the research themselves and understand why I am hostile against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their supporters and why I consider it my duty to expose them.
> 
> I will also like to inform you that the same Farsi users here on PDF who are anti-Israeli are at the same time against most Arabs on all other discussions as they cannot support Israel openly while claiming to be an "Islamic state" but behind your backs (especially to the Palestinians out there reading my posts and @Hazzy997 ) they are insulting you. *Just look at Syria where 99,9% of them support the genocide of Muslims and Arabs and brag about it here while the Syrian struggle is the exact same struggle the Palestinians have and are facing.*
> 
> *Don't tell me that I did not warn you.
> 
> Now they will probably spam this section of ours again but I don't care. I will keep speaking my mind. Bans, thread bans or not.
> 
> This will not stop me from speaking out though which is what they dream about. Nor their cries of "racism and sectarianism" which I find laughable knowing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




al-hasani u need a gun for Jihad against Iranian instead these things. But I am sure u are more afraid than that to destroy your cute and easy life. Instead of hating Iranian u should be worry about the extremist terrorists that u yourself have breeded them. I read many news about them that they say we want destroy saudi arabia as soon as possible. I hope nothing bad happen. Good luck and good night. Also watch the nice match

I have never called arabs anything instead arabs but looks like I must call arabs something else from tomorrow.


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> al-hasani u need a gun for Jihad against Iranian instead these things. But I am sure u are more afraid than that to destroy your cute and easy life. Instead of hating Iranian u should be worry about the extremist terrorists that u yourself have breeded them. I read many news that they say we want destroy saudi arabia as soon as possible. I hope nothing bad happen. Good luck and good night. Also watch the nice match
> 
> I have never called arabs anything instead arabs but looks like I must call arabs another thing from tomorrow.



Stop writing to me. You are a serial troll that has been permanently banned with dozens of users (which I can easily prove to @WebMaster himself) and you are spreading anti-Arab sentiment all the time on the forum. Even in almost every thread about Israel and Palestine you have done so which I ignored. Later one of your friends (also a former permanently banned user by the former name @Fotol ) now hiding under a new username started this debate.

You cannot destroy anything. Don't forget who conquered your entity 1400 years ago and changed it forever. It was never the other way around anywhere in the Arab world.

I do not like false people and that's what you are. While your Iranian Mullah brigade are writing anti-Israeli posts you are insulting Arabs and Palestinians on your own section. I have seen this myself.

So what do you expect? Flowers in return? Either be a man and speak directly like I do or stop the false comedy here.

My opinions which are shared by the vast majority of all Arabs and many Muslims will not change until events on the ground change which I do not think is realistic.

You can keep crying to the moderators for me speaking the truth. That will not stop me from telling the truth here.


----------



## Chak Bamu

@al-Hasani I was in two minds about moderation in that thread. I had already replied to you and banning you would take away the opportunity for you to reply. On the other hand, your exchanges with @MOHSENAM had degraded to a level where moderation was a must. If I wanted to ban you, I would have. I do not want to do something like that. Tell me, how else I could make the two of you stop with your negative posts? You just got too emotional and I had to act. The best I could do was give you guys one day to cool off... Not bad in my opinion.

About your answering my post here. I am glad you did so. I just wish you had mentioned my name.

I disagree with your responses because we have very different views. I could respond point by point, but that would drag our disagreement further. I doubt either one of us can convince the other because of our respective POVs. We can instead agree to disagree and move on.

Iran-Iraq war was a very distressing thing for Pakistanis who had ties to both Arabs and Iranians. I now know what triggered that war, but back then it made no sense for Iraq to attack Iran. In this regard I have always had a soft corner for Iran. I can not help it. Iraq was the aggressor and the excuse was too flimsy to be even a fig leaf.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@MOHSENAM , pls stop it. If he does not wish to converse with you, just disengage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

@al-Hasani MOHSENAM is not Fotol. I've checked IPs and they do not match at all. You may believe me or you may not believe me, but there it is....

Just calm down.


----------



## al-Hasani

Chak Bamu said:


> @al-Hasani I was in two minds about moderation in that thread. I had already replied to you and banning you would take away the opportunity for you to reply. On the other hand, your exchanges with @MOHSENAM had degraded to a level where moderation was a must. If I wanted to ban you, I would have. I do not want to do something like that. Tell me, how else I could make the two of you stop with your negative posts? You just got too emotional and I had to act. The best I could do was give you guys one day to cool off... Not bad in my opinion.
> 
> About your answering my post here. I am glad you did so. I just wish you had mentioned my name.
> 
> I disagree with your responses because we have very different views. I could respond point by point, but that would drag our disagreement further. I doubt either one of us can convince the other because of our respective POVs. We can instead agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Iran-Iraq war was a very distressing thing for Pakistanis who had ties to both Arabs and Iranians. I now know what triggered that war, but back then it made no sense for Iraq to attack Iran. In this regard I have always had a soft corner for Iran. I can not help it. Iraq was the aggressor and the excuse was too flimsy to be even a fig leaf.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @MOHSENAM , pls stop it. If he does not wish to converse with you, just disengage.



I wonder if you thread banned the culprits that started the discussion as usual? I also wonder where your and other moderators were when that serial troll and 5-6 times former banned (permanently user) @MOHSENAM was trolling Arabs in most of the threads on the ME section today concerning the current conflict in Gaza? I can quote some of them for you as I just stored some of them so he is not able to delete them without me still having them stored.

Are you aware of the fact that the Farsi user that started the debate by insulting Arab armies (forgetting that Arabs have a much more impressive military history than Iranians) is the former banned user @Fotol ?

I am not complaining as long as all parties receive the same punishment in this case a thread ban which I am not sure happened.

Actually I was only able to copy your reply but somehow you were not informed. I just thought that I wanted to explain myself in more detail as I was writing the reply before I saw that I was thread banned.

We do not have to agree but I will not tolerate being called a racist or whatever when I am just replying in the same fashion and especially not by people who openly hate Arabs and who insult us behind our backs on the Iranian section an their moderator looks silently at that.

Imagine if we Arabs were insulting Iranians and Iranian users in Arabic on this section and if we had an moderator (he or she would approve it or at least do nothing?) Can you imagine it?

At least I am direct and speak my mind and I am not afraid of the consequences. I am not a two-faced individual. I might get too emotional and you might not agree with everything I write but THAT you cannot criticize.

Peace.



Chak Bamu said:


> @al-Hasani MOHSENAM is not Fotol. I've checked IPs and they do not match at all. You may believe me or you may not believe me, but there it is....
> 
> Just calm down.



I am not talking about Mohsenam. I am taking about @IR1907 Mohsenam's former usernames are too numerous but I already showed that to the moderators and apparently @WebMaster gave him a chance despite him being a former banned user permanently at least with 4-5 various users.

Most Iranians on their section can also confirm that @MOHSENAM by no means is a new user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> Do you seriously want me to expose you to @WebMaster who might ban you for being a serial double user and whose *at least *5-6 former users were permanently banned? Now you are denying it. Do you think that people are stupid here and cannot see through two-faced individuals like you?
> 
> You have no arguments as usual. You know that I am correct and people who now the region also agree with me. So do the majority of Arabs which is the most important thing as neither Pakistanis nor Papuans know anything about the poisonous influence and meddling of your fake wannabe Arab regime.
> 
> You clearly do not know nor your compatriots as they are starting those debates almost every time. Do you also really want me to quote all of your posts (JUST TODAY) *where you are trolling Arabs and especially Sunni Muslim Arabs in threads about Israel and Gaza which have absolutely nothing to do with the topic*?
> 
> You are a clown and show it time and time again. The Arab world is home to the oldest civilizations on the planet and oldest cities. It was always a very right region. Certainly richer than Iran for most of its history and it was IRanians who were dying of famine just 100 years ago (before oil and gas was discovered in the ME) and not Arabs.
> 
> The Great Famine and Genocide in Persia, 1917-1919: Mohammad Gholi Majd: 9780761826330: Amazon.com: Books




Which troll against sunni Muslim? u are lunatic.U know urslef in past years thousands or millions arabs have killed each other cuz of power unlike Iran that always have been a united country. 






And u know Arab corps in beginning of Islam could defeat Iranian army in 14 war which even more *Arabs died cuz Iranians had more advanced equipments.* But after that, at least 600000 Arab corps from Umayyads killed by Abu Muslim Khorasani and Bani Abbasids.

As well u know that deserty arabs could not find anything more than lizzard and rasshopper during several centuries.

U dont have even 1% civilization of Iran even after Islam since Umayyad destroyed by Iranians.

Most of Pakistanis (u can ask them) know that here u are mentall ill; your behavior even ashame Arabs.


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> @Chak Bamu
> 
> The truth is also that I do not have any problems with Iranians (I would not have several Iranian friends on PDF if that was the case nor have spoken with them in friendly terms 100's of times) but I cannot hide (which I am very open about) that I dislike their regime as they have done nothing good in the Arab world since they emerged in 1979 nor most of their supporters although I can respect some of them on PDF even.
> 
> It's also not a secret that I am against Iranian non-Mullah supporters who hate Arabs.
> 
> Just like you Pakistanis are against people who hate you. This is completely normal.
> 
> The fact is just that the Iranian users here who are truly friendly and who have no problems with Arabs can be counted on 2-3 hands. Even the only half Arab and half Iranian user (Hussein) has sometimes a habit of trolling certain Arab states.
> 
> It's also truth that I mostly reply in the similar fashion if met by insults. I never hidden that. That's where ALL of my infractions and ban come from.
> 
> You don't see me visiting the Iranian section and trolling there like many Iranian users do. Nor the Turkish section, Indian one or whatever.
> 
> It's also truth that I sometimes take this forum too seriously and get too emotional. I never denied this.




I never troll against Arabs or call them anything but u always insult Iranian and call them farsis. Also insult Iranian clerics many times by saying mulla mulla, maybe I should insult your muftis too and put here their fitwas and kind of thinking.

As well insult Kurds ,call Muslims fake Arabs etc ...


----------



## al-Hasani

@Chak Bamu

The truth is also that I do not have any problems with Iranians (I would not have several Iranian friends on PDF if that was the case nor have spoken with them in friendly terms 100's of times) but I cannot hide (which I am very open about) that I dislike their regime as they have done nothing good in the Arab world since they emerged in 1979 nor most of their supporters although I can respect some of them on PDF even.

It's also not a secret that I am against Iranian non-Mullah supporters who hate Arabs.

Just like you Pakistanis are against people who hate you. This is completely normal.

The fact is just that the Iranian users here who are truly friendly and who have no problems with Arabs can be counted on 2-3 hands. Even the only half Arab and half Iranian user (Hussein) has sometimes a habit of trolling certain Arab states.

It's also truth that I mostly reply in a similar fashion if met by insults. I have never hidden that. That's where ALL of my infractions and bans come from.

You don't see me visiting the Iranian section and trolling there like many Iranian users do. Nor the Turkish section, Indian one or whatever.

It's also truth that I sometimes take this forum too seriously and get too emotional. I never denied this.

@MOHSENAM

How many times do I need to tell a 5-6 times former banned (PERMANENTLY) troll like you not to speak about history or invent historical lies when your knowledge is obviously on a very low level?
*More nonsense. Arabs killed many more Iranians and also enslaved many. They conquered your entire entity military and changed it on most fronts forever. This is still seen on almost every single aspect of Iranian society to this very day. Here 1400 years after.*

The Arab world is STILL home to the oldest civilizations and towns in the world and the Arab world has 4 times as many World UNESCO Heritage Sites as Iran and much more history. The Dilmun civilization in KSA is also older than anything in Iran.

Just 100 years ago 50% of your population died due to famine. You were a poor country with high illiteracy. Many more Arab countries were richer than you.

In any case I have no interest talking with a 5-6 times permanently banned user, a serial troll, a liar and a two-faced individual.

I will contact @WebMaster tomorrow. If the rules were followed you would not be on PDF anymore. This is undeniable.

So stop trolling this section and mind your own business. People are able to see right through you. You are not fooling anyone, at least not me.


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> @Chak Bamu
> 
> The truth is also that I do not have any problems with Iranians (I would not have several Iranian friends on PDF if that was the case nor have spoken with them in friendly terms 100's of times) but I cannot hide (which I am very open about) that I dislike their regime as they have done nothing good in the Arab world since they emerged in 1979 nor most of their supporters although I can respect some of them on PDF even.
> 
> It's also not a secret that I am against Iranian non-Mullah supporters who hate Arabs.
> 
> Just like you Pakistanis are against people who hate you. This is completely normal.
> 
> The fact is just that the Iranian users here who are truly friendly and who have no problems with Arabs can be counted on 2-3 hands. Even the only half Arab and half Iranian user (Hussein) has sometimes a habit of trolling certain Arab states.
> 
> It's also truth that I mostly reply in a similar fashion if met by insults. I have never hidden that. That's where ALL of my infractions and bans come from.
> 
> You don't see me visiting the Iranian section and trolling there like many Iranian users do. Nor the Turkish section, Indian one or whatever.
> 
> It's also truth that I sometimes take this forum too seriously and get too emotional. I never denied this.
> 
> @MOHSENAM
> 
> How many times do I need to tell a 5-6 times former banned (PERMANENTLY) troll like you not to speak about history or invent historical lies when your knowledge is obviously on a very low level?
> *More nonsense. Arabs killed many more Iranians and also enslaved many. They conquered your entire entity military and changed it on most fronts forever. This is still seen on almost every single aspect of Iranian society to this very day. Here 1400 years after.*
> 
> The Arab world is STILL home to the oldest civilizations and towns in the world and the Arab world has 4 times as many World UNESCO Heritage Sites as Iran and much more history. The Dilmun civilization in KSA is also older than anything in Iran.
> 
> Just 100 years ago 50% of your population died due to famine. You were a poor country with high illiteracy. Many more Arab countries were richer than you.
> 
> In any case I have no interest talking with a 5-6 times permanently banned user, a serial troll, a liar and a two-faced individual.
> 
> I will contact @WebMaster tomorrow. If the rules were followed you would not be on PDF anymore. This is undeniable.
> 
> So stop trolling this section and mind your own business. People are able to see right through you. You are not fooling anyone, at least not me.




I have not had any contact with @WebMaster but I have had contacs with other mods and have reported your insults.

@Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Manticore knwo.


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> I have not had any contact with @WebMaster but I have had contacs with other mods and have reported your insults.
> 
> @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz @Manticore knwo.



Which insults?

You are the one that has been insulting Arabs 100 times just today on several thread which was TOTALLY off-topic. I never countered 1 of your troll posts. Not even 1. But when I saw your trolling once again I replied in the SAME fashion. I am not afraid of any bans so keep threatening me with a ban.

You are nothing more than a coward for not being able to admit that you are in fact a 5-6 times former banned user and permanently banned user.

Your claim of never having insulted Arabs (which you have just done minutes ago) is also laughable.

Indeed, I am the one that needs "help". I wonder why people have given me all those thanks and positive ratings then and why most respect my knowledge here despite not always agreeing with my political views that BTW rarely are static.

You are crying about me in several threads too which I ignore. Maybe you should ignore my posts on this section too as they are not even aimed at you contrary to your own posts.

Also with all due respect then your English is also very poor. I doubt that you understand everything I write here.

Also numerous Iranian users can confirm as well that you are a former permanently banned user several times over. You are not fooling anyone and you are forcing me to contact @WebMaster and I can prove what I say. I ignored such a move but since you have been trolling a lot lately this might become the outcome and then @WebMaster will be the final judge.


----------



## The SC

MOHSENAM said:


> al-hasani u need a gun for Jihad against Iranian instead these things. But I am sure u are more afraid than that to destroy your cute and easy life. Instead of hating Iranian u should be worry about the extremist terrorists that u yourself have breeded them. I read many news about them that they say we want destroy saudi arabia as soon as possible. I hope nothing bad happen. Good luck and good night. Also watch the nice match
> 
> I have never called arabs anything instead arabs but looks like I must call arabs something else from tomorrow.


One Arab calls you something else and that will make you call all the Arabs something else.isn't it childish?


----------



## MOHSENAM

The SC said:


> One Arab calls you something else and that will make you call all the Arabs something else.isn't it childish?




This forum is childish with kid troll like al-hasani. I have not called arabs anything and will not, but he calls Iranians farsis.

That is like a person call "Turks" or "Paksitanis" another thing.


----------



## IR1907

@al-Hasani.. you seem very stressed out when talking about Iran or Iranians. Dude, the wars we had fought are over, thousands of years have passed, its finished, the participatns of the war are a long time dead. We as descendants of them should strife to build our countries, not to engage in meaningless discussions that will go nowhere.

Can you honestly understand the above ^^ ?



MOHSENAM said:


> This forum is childish with kid troll like al-hasani. I have not called arabs anything and will not, but he calls Iranians farsis.
> 
> That is like a person call "Turks" or "Paksitanis" another thing.


Yes i think so too because in Arabic we are named ''Al Iraniyeen'' or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

IR1907 said:


> @al-Hasani.. you seem very stressed out when talking about Iran or Iranians. Dude, the wars we had fought are over, thousands of years have passed, its finished, the participatns of the war are a long time dead. We as descendants of them should strife to build our countries, not to engage in meaningless discussions that will go nowhere.
> 
> Can you honestly understand the above ^^ ?
> 
> 
> Yes i think so too because in Arabic we are named ''Al Iraniyeen'' or something like that.




I offer do not waste your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> This forum is childish with kid troll like al-hasani. I have not called arabs anything and will not, but he calls Iranians farsis.
> 
> That is like a person call "Turks" or "Paksitanis" another thing.



You are such a pathetic liar that it is not even funny anymore. Just in your post you cannot write Arabs with capital letters but are able to do that when writing the word "Iranian".

As I said stop writing to me and if you continue you are forcing me to contact @WebMaster tonight.

You know very well that if the rules were followed you would not be here on PDF.

But keep using your taqiyya that you have perfected.

Pathetic.


----------



## IR1907

al-Hasani said:


> You are such a pathetic liar that it is not even funny anymore. Just in your post you cannot write Arabs with capital letters but are able to do that when writing the word "Iranian".
> 
> As I said stop writing to me and if you continue you are forcing me to contact @WebMaster tonight.
> 
> You know very well that if the rules were followed you would not be here on PDF.
> 
> But keep using your taqiyya that you have perfected.
> 
> Pathetic.


Just because he writes Arabs without capital A doesnt mean he hates or is a racist. Sometimes you are just focusing too much on nonesense issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

IR1907 said:


> Just because he writes Arabs without capital A doesnt mean he hates or is a racist. Sometimes you are just focusing too much on nonesense issues.




So I must write Arabs with capital letters from tomorrow. I am going to sleep good night dude. Al-hasani wants to prove I am 100 double user, this makes me laugh. What the people exist in the world...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

MOHSENAM said:


> So I must write Arabs with capital letters from tomorrow. I am going to sleep good night dude. Al-hasani wants to prove I am 100 double user, this makes me laugh. What the people exist in the world...


Shab khosh baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MOHSENAM said:


> So I must write Arabs with capital letters from tomorrow. I am going to sleep good night dude. Al-hasani wants to prove I am 100 double user, this makes me laugh. What the people exist in the world...



LOL. You are such a funny user and a harmless user that I am not even sure if I want you banned or not despite your frequent diarrhea. That's quite an achievement I have to tell you. In short, you are really something.

@IR1907

That's correct but when he does it very often (if not always) coupled with his user history and other nonsense it's not hard to make a conclusion.

In any case I have openly said time and time again that my only problem is the poisonous Iranian regime due to their negative meddling in the Arab world, all Iranians who hate Arabs and the two-faced Iranian users here. Whether Mullah or not Mullah supporters. That's all. Other than that rest is not something I care about.

If I really hated Iranians I would not have several Iranian friends on PDF or discussed with several Iranian users on friendly terms 100's times on PDF or have ties with any Iranians in real life.

Those types of Iranians I mentioned before I have no ties to already so I don't care about them. Those are the types I am against.

Had the Iranian regime not been busy acting more Arab than the most hardcore Arab nationalist from the 1980's then most Arabs would simply not care or comment even. Yet unfortunately we have a horde of Iranians who are more obsessed about what is going on in the Arab world than their own backyard or "brotherly" countries such as Tajikistan and Afghanistan which are as bad as Somalia.

Even several Iranian users have complained about this.

Also notice who is replying to my posts (which had nothing to do with him) on the Arab section.

My initial post was simply a reply to @Chak Bamu as he thread banned me for 24 hours while I was writing a reply (explaining myself). Then our friend @MOHSENAM felt the need to troll this section when nobody had mentioned him and in the meantime he was crying about me in several other threads and I did not confront him.


----------



## The SC

Dear @al-Hasani

No one is immune to insults on PDF or any other forum, it is just the way it is. You start responding to a post in a thread and all of a sudden it gets personal, you have 5 or 6 guys , in my case mostly from India who will start insulting , the arabs and the Muslims, when you respond you have more of them bashing and ranting against you. happily there are always some other guys from the same origins that are more intelligent and can see the truth.

I do appreciate your knowledge, but I do diverge in my opinion about the Iranians, be it Mullahs or not, you should know that in the time of the Shah, more than 70 or 80% of Iranians were living in poor conditions and had poor education while a few had it all , western style, with whisky and mini-skirts. Today it is totally different, since most Iranians enjoy higher education and a good standard of living that I wish most Arab countries achieve soon too.

You blame the Iranians and you also blame the Arab leaders for what is happening in the middle east, I do understand the confusion since it is chaotic in the area, but as you know the main seemingly beneficiaries are the Usraelis, I do put an emphasis on "seemingly".
Muslims can insult each other's ethnicities sometime, but deep down they know they have a common bond stronger than the ethnicity, and like brothers or cousins they know the insults are superficial and out of anger.As the latter fades away the insults become meaningless.
The main problem is with other people from other faith or without any faith, the best thing I found to do, is to try to educate them on Islam or the Arab world, and to find a way to do it while absorbing their insults and basing one's arguments on truth and logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> @Mugwop (still a very funny name)
> How are the about 3.5 million big Arab American community doing in the US and in particular NYC and how are their ties with other communities? Do you know that? I have only visited NYC once and that was for under 1 week and in general I do not know the East Coast much.


I would say they are doing pretty good but not so well in maintaining ties with each other.In NY you can find alot of Lebanese,Palestinians and Egyptians in every borough but they aren't as unified as they should be.I only saw a few Saudis in Manhattan. Which part of NYC did you visit btw?



The SC said:


> Dear @al-Hasani
> 
> No one is immune to insults on PDF or any other forum, it is just the way it is. You start responding to a post in a thread and all of a sudden it gets personal, you have 5 or 6 guys , in my case mostly from India who will start insulting , the arabs and the Muslims, when you respond you have more of them bashing and ranting against you. happily there are always some other guys from the same origins that are more intelligent and can see the truth.
> 
> I do appreciate your knowledge, but I do diverge in my opinion about the Iranians, be it Mullahs or not, you should know that in the time of the Shah, more than 70 or 80% of Iranians were living in poor conditions and had poor education while a few had it all , western style, with whisky and mini-skirts. Today it is totally different, since most Iranians enjoy higher education and a good standard of living that I wish most Arab countries achieve soon too.
> 
> You blame the Iranians and you also blame the Arab leaders for what is happening in the middle east, I do understand the confusion since it is chaotic in the area, but as you know the main seemingly beneficiaries are the Usraelis, I do put an emphasis on "seemingly".
> Muslims can insult each other's ethnicities sometime, but deep down they know they have a common bond stronger than the ethnicity, and like brothers or cousins they know the insults are superficial and out of anger.As the latter fades away the insults become meaningless.
> The main problem is with other people from other faith or without any faith, the best thing I found to do, is to try to educate them on Islam or the Arab world, and to find a way to do it while absorbing their insults and basing one's arguments on truth and logic.



Hi! I'm sorry to intrude but I'm curious about what ethnicity are you? I hope you don't mind me asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mugwop said:


> I would say they are doing pretty good but not so well in maintaining ties with each other.In NY you can find alot of Lebanese,Palestinians and Egyptians in every borough but they aren't as unified as they should be.I only saw a few Saudis in Manhattan. Which part of NYC did you visit btw?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm sorry to intrude but I'm curious about what ethnicity are you? I hope you don't mind me asking.


ARAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

al-Hasani said:


> @IR1907
> 
> That's correct but when he does it very often (if not always) coupled with his user history and other nonsense it's not hard to make a conclusion.
> 
> In any case I have openly said time and time again that my only problem is the poisonous Iranian regime due to their negative meddling in the Arab world, all Iranians who hate Arabs and the two-faced Iranian users here. Whether Mullah or not Mullah supporters. That's all. Other than that rest is not something I care about.
> 
> If I really hated Iranians I would not have several Iranian friends on PDF or discussed with several Iranian users on friendly terms 100's times on PDF or have ties with any Iranians in real life.
> 
> Those types of Iranians I mentioned before I have no ties to already so I don't care about them. Those are the types I am against.
> 
> Had the Iranian regime not been busy acting more Arab than the most hardcore Arab nationalist from the 1980's then most Arabs would simply not care or comment even. Yet unfortunately we have a horde of Iranians who are more obsessed about what is going on in the Arab world than their own backyard or "brotherly" countries such as Tajikistan and Afghanistan which are as bad as Somalia.
> 
> Even several Iranian users have complained about this.
> 
> Also notice who is replying to my posts (which had nothing to do with him) on the Arab section.
> 
> My initial post was simply a reply to @Chak Bamu as he thread banned me for 24 hours while I was writing a reply (explaining myself). Then our friend @MOHSENAM felt the need to troll this section when nobody had mentioned him and in the meantime he was crying about me in several other threads and I did not confront him.



Dude, if you have Iranian friends here then how can you look them in the face (just a expression) when you start saying bad stuff about Iran, its history or culture ?

You realize that you also directly insult the Iranian friends you have ?

Either you are a extreme anti IR Arab, which is fine if it remains directed at the government and not the people or the country and its values or just a simply anti Iranian Arab.

If you are the latter then please say so because we get confused. In one thread you target Iran, its culture and its values and also its people by writing in a very rude, offending and hurtful manner and in the other one you are saying you have Iranian friends here on PDF and your target are the Mullahs.

If it is really the Mullahs, then just go against them, dont associate the entire country with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

IR1907 said:


> Dude, if you have Iranian friends here then how can you look them in the face (just a expression) when you start saying bad stuff about Iran, its history or culture ?
> 
> You realize that you also directly insult the Iranian friends you have ?
> 
> Either you are a extreme anti IR Arab, which is fine if it remains directed at the government and not the people or the country and its values or just a simply anti Iranian Arab.
> 
> If you are the latter then please say so because we get confused. In one thread you target Iran, its culture and its values and also its people by writing in a very rude, offending and hurtful manner and in the other one you are saying you have Iranian friends here on PDF and your target are the Mullahs.
> 
> If it is really the Mullahs, then just go against them, dont associate the entire country with them.



I return insults that are targeting Arabs in a similar fashion no matter who makes the initial insults against Arabs and which ethnic group or country they belong to.

I already said who I dislike. The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that are ruling Iran since 1979, all Iranians who dislike Arabs (which is the majority) whether Mullah supporters or not. That's it. I don't care about the rest.

In such a case must people would be without friends here on PDF as most people return such favors.

Besides the debate in that other thread was started by your comment regarding the Arab armies. The same armies who actually have fought against Israel although this was ages ago unlike all other Muslim states. The same Arabs whose military history is one of the very best of all people historically.

Anyway no point in continuing this debate as this Mohsenam serial troll is a waste of time unless he changes which is not going to be the case in the foreseeable future if ever.

@The SC

Point taken mate but there are limits to the ignorance, false historical claims and in general idiotic behavior one can tolerate. It's especially that Mohsenam character that is annoying.


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> I would say they are doing pretty good but not so well in maintaining ties with each other.In NY you can find alot of Lebanese,Palestinians and Egyptians in every borough but they aren't as unified as they should be.I only saw a few Saudis in Manhattan. Which part of NYC did you visit btw?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm sorry to intrude but I'm curious about what ethnicity are you? I hope you don't mind me asking.



Saudi Arabians are mostly only students (there are nearly 50.000 alone - only Chinese, Indians and South Koreans have more foreign students in the US) or businessmen or other wealthy people. There are quite a few half Saudi Arabian and half American's too. We even have one here on PDF.

More Saudi Arabians studying in the U.S. - Los Angeles Times

I heard and was told by American Pakistanis and @Hazzy997 (Palestinian-American) that most tend to stick together but I gather that it depends on how you look at it.

Actually I, my parents and most of my siblings visited NYC 4 years ago and we visited most of the historical landmarks and Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island. We missed The Bronx though.

I am more familiar with the West Coast as I have studied in California for 1 year.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Saudi Arabians are mostly only students (there are nearly 50.000 alone - only Chinese, Indians and South Koreans have more foreign students in the US) or businessmen or other wealthy people. There are quite a few half Saudi Arabian and half American's too. We even have one here on PDF.
> 
> More Saudi Arabians studying in the U.S. - Los Angeles Times
> 
> I heard and was told by American Pakistanis and @Hazzy997 (Palestinian-American) that most tend to stick together but I gather that it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> Actually I, my parents and most of my siblings visited NYC 4 years ago and we visited most of the historical landmarks and Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island. We missed The Bronx though.
> 
> I am more familiar with the West Coast as I have studied in California for 1 year.



Lebanese are all together. Palestinians as well in one city. In other cities with more concentration of whites there isn't much Palestinians. More like Syrians, many Syrians and they get along with the Palestinians. 

I've never been to NYC though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

al-Hasani said:


> I return insults that are targeting Arabs in a similar fashion no matter who makes the initial insults against Arabs and which ethnic group or country they belong to.
> 
> I already said who I dislike. The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's that are ruling Iran since 1979, all Iranians who dislike Arabs (which is the majority) whether Mullah supporters or not. That's it. I don't care about the rest.
> 
> In such a case must people would be without friends here on PDF as most people return such favors.
> 
> Besides the debate in that other thread was started by your comment regarding the Arab armies. The same armies who actually have fought against Israel although this was ages ago unlike all other Muslim states. The same Arabs whose military history is one of the very best of all people historically.
> 
> Anyway no point in continuing this debate as this Mohsenam serial troll is a waste of time unless he changes which is not going to be the case in the foreseeable future if ever.
> 
> .


First, you realize that regimes come and go ? Governments are all temporarily, some exist longer than the other but at the long term they are all gone but the people and the country stay. So its not really worth to go all nuts for such a short term issue.

I as a Iranian confirm that many inside the country dislike Arabs, but pay attention to what i am saying now... they dislike Arabs exactly because the *behaviour displayed by you.*

Other then that we arent really concerned about the wars we had with Arabs in the past because that is a *issue belonging to history for historians.* So we arent really against Arabs, we judge them by their behaviour and i am sure most Arabs do the same.

Anyway, my point is that Iranian member you have dispute with has no issues with Arabs in general but by your behaviour only.

On Arab armies, their capabilites dont matter to me since i dnt care but what is Saudi Arabia doing now when Gaza is getting bombed ? Why are there no Saudi arms in the hands of Palestinian fighters ? Answer this to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

IR1907 said:


> First, you realize that regimes come and go ? Governments are all temporarily, some exist longer than the other but at the long term they are all gone but the people and the country stay. So its not really worth to go all nuts for such a short term issue.
> 
> I as a Iranian confirm that many inside the country dislike Arabs, but pay attention to what i am saying now... they dislike Arabs exactly because the *behaviour displayed by you.*
> 
> Other then that we arent really concerned about the wars we had with Arabs in the past because that is a *issue belonging to history for historians.* So we arent really against Arabs, we judge them by their behaviour and i am sure most Arabs do the same.
> 
> Anyway, my point is that Iranian member you have dispute with has no issues with Arabs in general but by your behaviour only.
> 
> On Arab armies, their capabilites dont matter to me since i dnt care but what is Saudi Arabia doing now when Gaza is getting bombed ? Why are there no Saudi arms in the hands of Palestinian fighters ? Answer this to me.



I do. When have I ever voiced any criticism of former or future Iranian governments? I am only commenting on the Mullah's who I find extremely harmful for the Arab world. At least their track record confirms this.

Yes, just like most Arabs dislike Iranians. We don't like each other. I always said that. *My so-called behavior is answering insults with appropriate insults.*

You do not see me trolling the Iranian section for instance.

Yes, I agree.

That is not correct at all. You don't know him then.

That is the case with 99% of all Muslim countries. I think you know why that is the case. KSA is one of the main donors when it comes to humanitarian aid though and also political support.

We also know that the Iranian support (military wise) is not going to change anything on the ground.

Look what Hamas gained from those rocket attacks. I understand their urge to defend themselves but we know that it is fruitless. Many Gazans are increasingly more critical of that approach as well it seems as the costs are simply too high.

Besides there have been private donors who supported various groups in Palestine and people from KSA who fought in Palestine although it is extremely difficult for any foreigner to go into Palestine and fight Israel.


----------



## Falcon29

@TeesraIndiotHunter 

I know you know better than me that you can't trust those propagandists. This is how they fire them and they only have a little more than a couple dozen. 

This is literally during the aerial assault:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@TeesraIndiotHunter delete that comment ^^^.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

KingMamba said:


> @TeesraIndiotHunter delete that comment ^^^.


I edited it. But there is one indian pest viewing this. He might know this by now 



Hazzy997 said:


> @TeesraIndiotHunter
> 
> I know you know better than me that you can't trust those propagandists. This is how they fire them and they only have a little more than a couple dozen.
> 
> This is literally during the aerial assault:



Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I was banned from that thread until the 13th of July so I am going to reply here despite the Farsi's starting the debate as usual. I wonder if the culprits that started it will be banned and that Mohsenam serial double user. I am not so sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> Iran was the main Middle Eastern ally of Israel since it was founded in 1947 and until the fake wannabe Arab Mullah's gained the throne during the so-called "Islamic" revolution in 1979.
> 
> The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are on loan as anyone is aware of and once they are gone Iran will once again be the fifth column of Israel in the ME together with their stateless Kurdish cousins.
> 
> GCC has no relations with Israel and never had any. Israelis are not even allowed to visit those countries. The same Iran has been a semi-close ally of Russia - one of the main backers of Israel. The same fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are now desperately trying to gain the favor of the West once again. The same West that they have cursed for 35 years but now due to being humiliated, sanctioned, isolated etc. they are crawling back. Defeated. At least the GCC is open with their dealings.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The point remains the same. Hizbollah is an Arab organization (indigenous) and its fighters are Arabs. A few "Revolutionary Guard" officers helping with tactics one in a while is not going to change that. Besides Arab military history is much more impressive than the farsi one so I struggle to see that part of the argument as well.
> 
> 3.
> 
> No, farsi is Arabic for Persian. I don't think so at all.
> 
> 4.
> 
> It's not pointless as the country has been the most vocal anti-Israeli state out there or at least they have pretended so.
> Without ever attacking Israel once.
> 
> Why the hell should Arabs not support an fellow Arab country in Iraq? Especially against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's who wanted to export their "Islamic" revolution to the Arab world as this is where all the holy sites in Islam are located and rulers of the Muslim world have to control those sites to have any widespread legitimacy. At least Islamic history shows this clearly.
> 
> Heroic? What is exactly heroic in participating in a war? Numerous Arab countries have done so in the past and present. Iraq did not loose the war either despite being a 3 times smaller country and having a 2.5 times smaller population, Kurdish uprisings in the North and Shia in the South.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In short Iranian Mullah meddling in the Arab world since 1979 has been nothing more than poisonous and given nothing other than trouble so I suggest that they worry about their own backyard or their only "brother" countries such as Tajikistan or Afghanistan. This would be a good thing for the ME.
> 
> Let the Arabs deal with Israel as they are the only ones that at the end of the day will be willing to do the fighting. As before and historically. Which is only understandable as direct neighbors. I will keep exposing that hideous regime and it's negative meddling and influence in the Arab world. *What I wrote will happen and some of the idiotic Arabs that are fooled by that empty rhetoric (mainly Shia Lebanse and Iraqi Shias) will have a rough awakening once the Mullah's are removed and they become friends with the West once again. Even Farsi users have told this openly here on PDF and "bragged" about it too!*
> 
> I see it as my responsibility as an Arab Muslim to expose them for what they are and warn fellow Arabs.
> 
> Let other Muslims support them blindly (which is not taking place) but even if it was I would still be of the same opinion as the reality shows what I have written and history backs it up too.
> 
> Having said that (despite the military support being insignificant) the Mullah regime can keep supporting those few Arab groups despite them not achieving anything and in fact being more harmful than helpful. Of course when they and the Russians are not sponsoring genocide in Syria by supporting Al-Asshead.
> 
> My right of expression and me telling the truth as a well-informed indiivdual about the regions history and politics will not be silenced in any case. Nor here on PDF or elsewhere. As millions upon millions are of my opinion. In fact the vast majority of Arabs and many Muslims too.
> 
> With all due respect then foreigners do not have the same insight in what is going on in the Arab world and the Mullah's poisonous role.
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Hadbani @Awadd @Halimi @BLACKEAGLE @Frogman @islamrules etc.
> 
> I appeal to all sane Arab users on PDF to not only read my post but also to do the research themselves and understand why I am hostile against those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their supporters and why I consider it my duty to expose them.
> 
> I will also like to inform you that the same Farsi users here on PDF who are anti-Israeli are at the same time against most Arabs on all other discussions as they cannot support Israel openly while claiming to be an "Islamic state" but behind your backs (especially to the Palestinians out there reading my posts and @Hazzy997 ) they are insulting you. *Just look at Syria where 99,9% of them support the genocide of Muslims and Arabs and brag about it here while the Syrian struggle is the exact same struggle the Palestinians have and are facing.*
> 
> *Don't tell me that I did not warn you.
> 
> Now they will probably spam this section of ours again but I don't care. I will keep speaking my mind. Bans, thread bans or not.
> 
> This will not stop me from speaking out though which is what they dream about. Nor their cries of "racism and sectarianism" which I find laughable knowing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You should not be fooled. Iran, regardless of how it looks on the surface, is not just Mullahs. If anything, I think that even Khamenei is just a figure.
Deep under the surface, Iran is ruled by a military entity called the Sepah/IRGC/Pasdaran (they have many names).

If Iran and the West normalize relations, I do think that those hardline elements will be marginalized and perhaps on the long term get weaker. Mullahs will have less role.
Although I dont see how that is going to change Iran outside behavior. Iran will continue to exert influence (or "meddle" as you call it) in Arab countries, even if regime changes its face.
Thats just the reality of realpolitik. All states seek power and seek to expand their sphere of influence. You think that will change if Mullahs are not there? You'd be very naive to think so.
Arab and Farsi have nothing to do with it. 

And I didnt quite get the point of Iran being semi-close to Russia and linking that to Israel?
USA is KSA's security guarantor and closes ally, and at the same time USA is the only state keeping Israel afloat.
So what does that mean?

@Chak Bamu wrote an excellent sentence yesterday, which really fits.
You can not hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> You should not be fooled. Iran, regardless of how it looks on the surface, is not just Mullahs. If anything, I think that even Khamenei is just a figure.
> Deep under the surface, Iran is ruled by a military entity called the Sepah/IRGC/Pasdaran (they have many names).
> 
> If Iran and the West normalize relations, I do think that those hardline elements will be marginalized and perhaps on the long term get weaker. Mullahs will have less role.
> Although I dont see how that is going to change Iran outside behavior. Iran will continue to exert influence (or "meddle" as you call it) in Arab countries, even if regime changes its face.
> Thats just the reality of realpolitik. All states seek power and seek to expand their sphere of influence. You think that will change if Mullahs are not there? You'd be very naive to think so.
> Arab and Farsi have nothing to do with it.
> 
> And I didnt quite get the point of Iran being semi-close to Russia and linking that to Israel?
> USA is KSA's security guarantor and closes ally, and at the same time USA is the only state keeping Israel afloat.
> So what does that mean?
> 
> @Chak Bamu wrote an excellent sentence yesterday, which really fits.
> You can not hunt with the hounds and run with the hares.



Whoever controls Iran then they are using Mullah's as their figureheads and accept them and their system. Whoever rules behind the scenes is an enemy of the Arab and Sunni Muslim world by large due to their actions.

No, they won't because Iran's influence is limited to Southern Iraq and Southern Lebanon and that is only due to Shia Islam. Nothing more and nothing less. Only Iraq can be influenced directly because it's an neighbor.

GCC are partners of the West on many fronts just as Iran is a partner with Russia on many fronts. Both the West and Russia support Israel. That's the point. But that does not mean that the GCC or Iran support such a policy. It was just hypocritical.

China is KSA's biggest trading partner and relations with the US are increasingly getting worse as USA is less focused on the ME for each month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Whoever ever controls Iran they are using Mullah's as their figureheads and accept them and their system. Whoever rules behind the scenes is an enemy of the Arab and Sunni Muslim world by large due to their actions.
> 
> No, they won't because Iran's influence is limited to Southern Iraq and Southern Lebanon and that is only due to Shia Islam. Nothing more and nothing less. Only Iraq can be influenced directly because it's an neighbor.
> 
> GCC are partners of the West on many fronts just as Iran is a partner with Russia on many fronts. Both the West and Russia support Israel. That's the point. But that does not mean that the GCC or Iran support such a policy. It was just hypocritical.
> 
> China is KSA's biggest trading partner and relations with the US are increasingly getting worse as USA is less focused on the ME for each month.



Whatever Iran's influence is limited to or not limited to, Iran's outside behavior in the region will not change all that much. Even the Shah supported Shiite groups in Lebanon, as a means to exert influence.
What I think will happen in Iran is this. It wont be an explosive 1979-like revolution, but more of an evolutionary change.
But again, it wont change Iran's behavior in the region. Not in any signficant way.
Im just telling you this so you know what to expect, because you shouldnt expect Iran to suddenly stop "meddling" regardless of who is in power. IRI, or no IRI.
You seem to not have grasped the great tragedy of realpolitik.

KSA's relations with USA may have been getting worse but the nature of the relationship has not changed. USA is still KSA's (house of Saud) closest ally and security guarantor.
I just brought it up because you mentioned Iran being semi-ally to Russia, and Russia being backer of Israel.
It looks far worse for KSA in that department because of your closer relations with USA.
Unless you think Russia is a more important ally to Israel, than USA is?
So I just dont know what the point was with you bringing up Iran-Russia and then linking it to Israel, thats all.


----------



## al-Hasani

All what I initially wrote in that reply is correct and by far the most majority of all Arabs agree with it which is the most important thing here.

Iran's influence in the Arab world (aside from mostly being futile) is based on Shia Islam. Only that. Once those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's are gone so will most of that influence which is only of a religious nature. Only neighboring Iraq can then be influenced and who knows if it will even be 1 country anymore by than?

Security guarantor? What? Then by that logic Russia is the Mullah's security guarantor.

LOL.

Because both those nations support Israel. They are key Israeli allies. Maybe that is why?

In any case I don't want to discuss about those Mullah's or Iran on this thread of all threads or this section.


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> In any case I don't want to discuss about those Mullah's or Iran on this thread of all threads or this section.



Well you wrote a pretty impressive lengthy response to Chak Bamu about Iran in this thread.
But ok, I will respect your decision and wont talk about it anymoe.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Well you wrote a pretty impressive lengthy response to Chak Bamu about Iran in this thread.
> But ok, I will respect your decision and wont talk about it anymoe.
> 
> Peace.



I was forced to it as I was thread banned for 24 hours in that other thread. Anyway I am at least clear and honest about who I consider an political enemy right now which is the current Iranian regime, it's supporters and those Iranians who hate Arabs which is a majority at least on PDF. I am not like those people who are busy trying to stand up for Palestinians but insult Arabs behind their backs on the Iranian section etc.

I can be blamed for much but you know that I am direct and that I do not have any problem with any ethnicity as long as there is mutual respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> I can be blamed for much but you know that I am direct and that I do not have any problem with any ethnicity as long as there is mutual respect.



True, mutual respect is very important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> True, mutual respect is very important.



Argentina-Germany today. A repeat of the 1986 and 1990 final. In the first final Argentina were victorious while 4 years later the German's (West German's actually) got their revenue. I imagine that you are cheering for Argentina are you not? At least I am. It will be exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Saudi Arabians are mostly only students (there are nearly 50.000 alone - only Chinese, Indians and South Koreans have more foreign students in the US) or businessmen or other wealthy people. There are quite a few half Saudi Arabian and half American's too. We even have one here on PDF.
> 
> More Saudi Arabians studying in the U.S. - Los Angeles Times
> 
> I heard and was told by American Pakistanis and @Hazzy997 (Palestinian-American) that most tend to stick together but I gather that it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> Actually I, my parents and most of my siblings visited NYC 4 years ago and we visited most of the historical landmarks and Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island. We missed The Bronx though.
> 
> I am more familiar with the West Coast as I have studied in California for 1 year.



As a student I would also pick L.A over NY if I had the chance. We have a mixed Saudi member here? who?
They stick together very well in Detroit and other states just not so well in NY,I'm saying this because I have friends who argue and fight alot. Still alot better when compared to American Pakistani community.
Didn't visit the Bronx lucky for you


----------



## Falcon29

@Mugwop 

Are you 'PapaDoc91' on another forum?

@flamer84 

Could you explain to me here, instead of being a two faced person as to why you suggest Israel(A colonialist state) should 'flatten Gaza' because the Palestinians responded to a massive Israeli initiated assault and the ongoing occupation? When are you going to suggest we 'flatten' Israel for committing crimes against humanity and illegal occupation?


----------



## Mugwop

@Hazzy997 
Naw man! I am not a fan of Papadoc. He is a corrupt person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> @Hazzy997
> Naw man! I am not a fan of Papadoc. He is a corrupt person.



Thank you. 

I just saw a similar avatar and the guy was saying things that are unreal. What can you expect from a right wing Jewish forum which is full of Muslim haters.



Mugwop said:


> As a student I would also pick L.A over NY if I had the chance. We have a mixed Saudi member here? who?
> They stick together very well in Detroit and other states just not so well in NY,I'm saying this because I have friends who argue and fight alot. Still alot better when compared to American Pakistani community.
> Didn't visit the Bronx lucky for you



@Yzd Khalifa 

He is the mixed I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> As a student I would also pick L.A over NY if I had the chance. We have a mixed Saudi member here? who?
> They stick together very well in Detroit and other states just not so well in NY,I'm saying this because I have friends who argue and fight alot. Still alot better when compared to American Pakistani community.
> Didn't visit the Bronx lucky for you



The America Pakistani community is tight knit in fact I would say too tight knit as every aunty is up in everyone's business.


----------



## Mugwop

> Thank you.
> 
> I just saw a similar avatar and the guy was saying things that are unreal. What can you expect from a right wing Jewish forum which is full of Muslim haters.



Was it a military forum? And unfortunately there are alotta Muslim haters here as well and I'd say they are 10 times worse.



KingMamba said:


> The America Pakistani community is tight knit in fact I would say too tight knit as every aunty is up in everyone's business.


I know right! Instead of getting along they keep condescending each other also,but I can forgive all that.1 thing I can't stand are Pakistanis who become Internalized racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> I know right! Instead of getting along they keep condescending each other also,but I can forgive all that.1 thing I can't stand are Pakistanis who become *Internalized racists.*



What you mean by the bold?  Btw is anybody fasting in your household, have you ever tried?


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> What you mean by the bold?  Btw is anybody fasting in your household, have you ever tried?


Internalized racists are people who hate their own kind for example Vcheng,Herman cain.
We all try fasting sometimes,I'm the one who does it the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> Internalized racists are people who hate their own kind for example Vcheng,Herman cain.
> We all try fasting sometimes,I'm the one who does it the least.



Yes I agree, a lot of the leftists here hate themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> Yes I agree, a lot of the leftists here hate themselves.


I'm afraid that these leftists might out number us in the coming 2 years :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> I'm afraid that these leftists might out number us in the coming 2 years :-(



I doubt it there kind has always been vocal but a vocal minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Hazzy997 said:


> @Mugwop
> 
> Are you 'PapaDoc91' on another forum?
> 
> @flamer84
> 
> Could you explain to me here, instead of being a two faced person as to why you suggest Israel(A colonialist state) should 'flatten Gaza' because the Palestinians responded to a massive Israeli initiated assault and the ongoing occupation? When are you going to suggest we 'flatten' Israel for committing crimes against humanity and illegal occupation?



two faced ? Until Hamas stops there can be no peace,as i've said it in here to,must have missed it in all of those posts and threads.Btw,you missed the part where I said that i'm all pro for a Palestinian state but that just can't happen with Hamas kidnapping teens and throwing rockets at Israel.It's survival one on one for Israel.

Remember Grozni ? It isn't fair,it isn't pretty,but that's how others dealt with a city based insurgency and won even if they were not right.


----------



## Arabian Legend

flamer84 said:


> two faced ? Until Hamas stops there can be no peace,as i've said it in here to,must have missed it in all of those posts and threads.Btw,you missed the part where I said that i'm all pro for a Palestinian state but that just can't happen with Hamas kidnapping teens and throwing rockets at Israel.It's survival one on one for Israel.
> 
> Remember Grozni ? It isn't fair,it isn't pretty,but that's how others dealt with a city based insurgency and won even if they were not right.



So its permissible for the Israelis to terrorize the Palestinians, demolish their homes, kidnap, torture, and kill, build illegal settlements, ethnic cleansing, de-arabize the country...etc. which have been going on since ever but its not ok for the Palestinians to stand against with whatever they have in hand? Look at it more clearly, what will ya find? disproportionate use of force isn't it? yet idiotically still accuse the other party. I might not agree with Hamas polices but I strongly support all the Palestinians parties in their fight for equality, justice, freedom and the right of self determination. Israel on other hand is illegal state built on occupied territories and on skulls of innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> I doubt it there kind has always been vocal but a vocal minority.


It starts off from a Vocal minority then it gets bigger and their filth spreads everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> It starts off from a Vocal minority then it gets bigger and their filth spreads everywhere.



What can we do?  Btw what does your new user name mean?


----------



## xenon54 out

Is the School Teacher Look real?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

@Mugwop 

Halo Friend,

How do you do ?

I have a question for you, actually I saw your avatar several days ago, it was a lady there on it, so is it you (just curious) ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Why do so many non-Arabs claim Sadah ancestry even when their claims are very dubious, undocumented and falsified? Especially Shia people. Met another bunch today who did not even know the historical basics of the ancient Banu Hashim and Quraysh clans/tribes.

They might fool their own locals in Mullahistan, former and poor Soviet republics like Azerbaijan etc. but none in the Arab world let alone Hijaz. It's hilarious and a joke. Even on PDF I have seen this on numerous occasions.

End of today's rant.





I am very impressed by the work Sultan is doing. Long may it continue. So much potential. KSA is already the 15th most visited country on earth and if everything goes according to the plan in terms of investments in the tourism sector, changes of law then a top 10 position is going to be a reality in the very near future. From then on only the sky is the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@al-Hasani et al, 

_Ahlan wa sahlan!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @al-Hasani et al,
> 
> _Ahlan wa sahlan!_



Enjoying the blessings of Ramadan. The fasting has been a success so far and surprisingly I feel stronger physically which normally is not the case during Ramadan as I tend to exercise on a regular basis which I have not done much during Ramadan for obvious reasons.

How about you mate? Been listening to Arabic music and watching belly dances of late?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> Enjoying the blessings of Ramadan. The fasting has been a success so far and surprisingly I feel stronger physically which normally is not the case during Ramadan as I tend to exercise on a regular basis which I have not done much during Ramadan for obvious reasons.
> 
> How about you mate? Been listening to Arabic music and watching belly dances of late?



_Ana bekhair, shokran! Sadeek!_

_I'm praying that God will bless you tenfold for your devotion to Ramadan. _

For me, taking a break from doing work , sipping coffee. Ya, i need to get back to the Mezedek listening , bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Indos said:


> @Mugwop
> 
> Halo Friend,
> 
> How do you do ?
> 
> I have a question for you, actually I saw your avatar several days ago, it was a lady there on it, so is it you (just curious) ?






KingMamba said:


> What can we do?  Btw what does your new user name mean?


Guess what it means?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> Guess what it means?



Idk I hate such games. 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> _Ana bekhair, shokran! Sadeek!_
> 
> _I'm praying that God will bless you tenfold for your devotion to Ramadan. _
> 
> For me, taking a break from doing work , sipping coffee. Ya, i need to get back to the Mezedek listening , bro.



Slowly we will give you dawah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

KingMamba said:


> Slowly we will give you dawah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> Idk I hate such games.
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly we will give you dawah.



This used to be a nickname of some short italian . It got passed on 2 me in a taunting way by my friends and family.The only reason I took it because it sounds kinda cute. Are you gonna make fun of it now like Hasani did?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> This used to be a nickname of some short italian . It got passed on 2 me in a taunting way by my friends and family.The only reason I took it because it sounds kinda cute. Are you gonna make fun of it now like Hasani did?



No mugwop I will not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> This used to be a nickname of some short italian . It got passed on 2 me in a taunting way by my friends and family.The only reason I took it because it sounds kinda cute. Are you gonna make fun of it now like Hasani did?



Oh, I could never dare to make fun of women first of all. That's just not cool.

I just found the username funny and it made me laugh. Still does on some occasions if I try to pronounce it.

That's a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> No mugwop I will not.


Appreciate it! Btw I didn't know you support PML(N)? How come?



al-Hasani said:


> Oh, I could never dare to make fun of women first of all. That's just not cool.
> 
> I just found the username funny and it made me laugh. Still does on some occasions if I try to pronounce it.


Well I'm glad you are amused by it. Btw Did RSAF really change their F-15's to ground attack?  If it's true why would they do such a thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Mugwop 






I love French Haitian.

So tell me MUGWOP do you do any voodoo at home when you are bored?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> Appreciate it! Btw I didn't know you support PML(N)? How come?



My nickname was motu shah growing up.  

PMLN is corrupt but so is every other party in Pakistan, they however while taking a cut will still get the job done and many international investors are fond of the business minded Sharifs so they can and do bring in capital to Pakistan. I used to support PTI before Imran Khan went all Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Truly the greatest sportsman and sports icon of the 20th century and in the modern day age without question. What a character. Screw parkinson and his promotors in his later years who pushed for more fights against opponents that he had no chance against when he was past it for destroying the man too soon.

I always wanted to met Mandala but that wish never materialized. I want to met Muhammad Ali before its too late but I am afraid that this will not happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

KingMamba said:


> My nickname was motu shah growing up.
> 
> PMLN is corrupt but so is every other party in Pakistan, they however while taking a cut will still get the job done and many international investors are fond of the business minded Sharifs so they can and do bring in capital to Pakistan. I used to support PTI before Imran Khan went all Taliban.


Imran Khan went all Taliban? I do admit he's soft on them but didn't they wanted to kill him when he tried to protest against drones in peshawer? I admit PMLN can bring some investors to pakistan but about getting the job done they still haven't fixed or done anything about Load-shedding crisis other than boasting.



al-Hasani said:


> @Mugwop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love French Haitian.
> 
> So tell me MUGWOP do you do any voodoo at home when you are bored?


After the stories and things I heard about Voodoo.I'll be honest I'm scared of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Mugwop

I am joking dear.

Yes, it's quite strange to be honest but unique at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> Imran Khan went all Taliban? I do admit he's soft on them but didn't they wanted to kill him when he tried to protest against drones in peshawer? I admit PMLN can bring some investors to pakistan but about getting the job done they still haven't fixed or done anything about Load-shedding crisis other than boasting.



They cannot fix load shedding right away all they can do is start up the projects that were on hold so that within the next couple of years more power is added to the grid, it would have been best if they tried to get the IP pipeline up and running but its abandonment was to be expected honestly. 

Umm taliban actually support his anti-drone stance because their leadership was being decimated. He was even against current operation but back tracked when it became clear that the whole country was for it. Actually PMLN has done a lot and will do a lot more, follow @cb4 or @orangzaib 's posts on what PMLN has done so far both literally and in terms of Pakistan's image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mugwop said:


>



Wow, I am talking to a beautiful lady then

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> ​Truly the greatest sportsman and sports icon of the 20th century and in the modern day age without question. What a character. Screw parkinson and his promotors in his later years who pushed for more fights against opponents that he had no chance against when he was past it for destroying the man too soon.
> 
> I always wanted to met Mandala but that wish never materialized. I want to met Muhammad Ali before its too late but I am afraid that this will not happen.


Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.


----------



## Chronos

Mugwop said:


> Imran Khan went all Taliban? I do admit he's soft on them but didn't they wanted to kill him when he tried to protest against drones in peshawer? I admit PMLN can bring some investors to pakistan but about getting the job done they still haven't fixed or done anything about Load-shedding crisis other than boasting.
> 
> 
> *After the stories and things I heard about Voodoo.I'll be honest I'm scared of i*t.



depends on the practitioner. It can be as harmless as common day rituals or as harmful as encouraging a trade in albino parts in certain parts of Africa.

But the religon has woven itself in to the fabric of Haiti and New Orleans, if I am not mistaken.



Nihonjin1051 said:


>



gotta say you are one of the best rookies this forum has had. 



al-Hasani said:


> @Mugwop
> 
> I am joking dear.
> 
> Yes, it's quite strange to be honest but unique at the same time.



al-hasani I saw in forbes some Indians who became Billionaires in Middle Eastern countries.

This must not be allowed. You need to kick them out seriously. I have been lobbying the New Zealand government to kick out Indians as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Ravi Nair 

I don't know about that to be honest with you. Can you mention some names? I am not surprised by this as many non-locals have become rich in the ME (GCC mainly) in the last decades.


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> @Ravi Nair
> 
> I don't know about that to be honest with you. Can you mention some names? I am not surprised by this as many non-locals have become rich in the ME (GCC mainly) in the last decades.



Oh damn, I remember telling you telling meof about calling Dubai, Abu Dhabhi and such gulf countries.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Oh damn, I remember telling me of about calling Dubai, Abu Dhabhi and such gulf countries.



India's 100 Richest People - Forbes

According to this list above only 3 of them are based in the GCC while 90% of them are based in India while the remaining few are based in London.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> India's 100 Richest People - Forbes
> 
> According to this list above only 3 of them are based in the GCC while 90% of them are based in India while the remaining few are based in London.



of that I know sunny varkey the founder of the GEMS educational foundation and Yusuf ali, the guy who runs LuLu Malls 

Looking at that list sort of alarmed me about wealth distribution. Still GCC countries allow foreigners to make successful living there though 

@al-Hasani did you watch Mohammad Ali's amazing speed video,  the guy had phenomenal speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Indos said:


> Wow, I am talking to a beautiful lady then


Aww thank you so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Mugwop said:


> Aww thank you so much.



What is this I am hearing about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> of that I know sunny varkey the founder of the GEMS educational foundation and Yusuf ali, the guy who runs LuLu Malls
> 
> Looking at that list sort of alarmed me about wealth distribution. Still GCC countries allow foreigners to make successful living there though
> 
> @al-Hasani did you watch Mohammad Ali's amazing speed video,  the guy had phenomenal speed.



Muhammad Ali's main strenght was his stamina, quickness, technique and tactical awareness. He was never the most powerful puncher or even close to that. Another of his main strength's were the battles before the real fight. Meaning the psychological part of a boxing match and all that went on before and after the match.

Apparently he was also able to take a lot of beating which ultimately probably caused him to develop parkinson (at least contributed to varying degrees) especially in his later matches where he received a lot of beatings from boxers such as Leon Spinks, Larry Holmes especially etc. His promoters and he himself is partially to blame for that.





Current heavyweight boxing is a joke compared to that time period. A giant joke actually.

When I did boxing on a more serious level I tried to imitate Muhammad Ali rather than Mike Tyson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Muhammad Ali's main strenght was his stamina, quickness and tactical awareness. He was never the most powerful puncher or even close to that. Another of his main strength's were the battles before the real fight. Meaning the psychological part of a boxing match and all that went on before and after the match.
> 
> Apparently he was also able to take a lot of beating which ultimately probably caused him to develop parkinson (at least contributed to varying degrees) especially in his later matches where he received a lot of beatings from boxers such as Leon Spinks, Larry Holmes especially etc. His promoters and he himself is partially to blame for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current heavyweight boxing is a joke compared to that time period. A giant joke actually.
> 
> When I did boxing on a more serious level I tried to imitate Muhammad Ali rather than Mike Tyson.



Well, one of the big names is Floyd Mayweather, and it is no fun watching him destroy his opponents now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Well, one of the big names is Floyd Mayweather, and it is no fun watching him destroy his opponents now.



Floyd Mayweather is not a heavyweight boxer mate.

Heavyweight boxing has been dominated by technically poor, boring and relatively talentless boxers (often Eastern Europeans and Russians) best exemplified by mechanical orcs such as the Klitschko brother's who would have got their asses severely kicked if they were boxing in the 1960's, 1970's, 1980's or even the 1990's.

There has simply been a very big shortage of world class heavyweight boxers for a long time.

The last one that was a truly great was Lennox Lewis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> *Floyd Mayweather is not a heavyweight boxer mate.*
> 
> Heavyweight boxing has been dominated by technically poor, boring and relatively talentless boxers (often Eastern Europeans and Russians) best exemplified by mechanical orcs such as the Klitschko brother's who would have got their asses severely kicked if they were boxing in the 1960's, 1970's, 1980's or even the 1990's.
> 
> There has simply been a very big shortage of world class heavyweight boxers.
> 
> The last one that was a truly great was Lennox Lewis.



I know that, but the last big names in boxing have been the flyweights, Manny Pacqiao, Floyd Mayweather.

some of the boxing fans have migrated to UFC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> I know that, but the last big names in boxing have been the flyweights, Manny Pacqiao, Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> some of the boxing fans have migrated to UFC.



I agree.

I actually started watching the UFC for that reason alone. I started boxing and after that I moved on to kickboxing. Similarly I moved on from watching boxing to UFC. Now I have stopped watching and practicing both actually aside from the occasional publicized fights that I watch if I don't fall asleep as they tend to be in the middle of the night during winter.


----------



## Mugwop

> depends on the practitioner. It can be as harmless as common day rituals or as harmful as encouraging a trade in albino parts in certain parts of Africa.
> 
> But the religon has woven itself in to the fabric of Haiti and New Orleans, if I am not mistaken.


Yes it has! It's played a part in the revolution also. As long as there's no animal sacrifice or Damballa snakes stuff involved. I'm ok with it. The stories however I heard about people being possessed are kinda scary.



KingMamba said:


> They cannot fix load shedding right away all they can do is start up the projects that were on hold so that within the next couple of years more power is added to the grid, it would have been best if they tried to get the IP pipeline up and running but its abandonment was to be expected honestly.
> 
> Umm taliban actually support his anti-drone stance because their leadership was being decimated. He was even against current operation but back tracked when it became clear that the whole country was for it. Actually PMLN has done a lot and will do a lot more, follow @cb4 or @orangzaib 's posts on what PMLN has done so far both literally and in terms of Pakistan's image.


Ok I'll give PMLN a chance.Let's hope they fix everything.


----------



## Bratva

@al-Hasani @Arabian Knight @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997 

Any idea who is the Qari? MashAllah such a beautiful voice and I want to hear uninterrupted talwa in his voice.


A prompt reply would be much appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Bratva said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Knight @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997
> 
> Any idea who is the Qari? MashAllah such a beautiful voice and I want to hear uninterrupted talwa in his voice.
> 
> 
> A prompt reply would be much appreciated



I am afraid that not many can help you as he seems to be unknown. Since it's Qur'an I can neither detect any dialect. I am afraid that I cannot help you with this although I would if I could.


----------



## Falcon29

Bratva said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Knight @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997
> 
> Any idea who is the Qari? MashAllah such a beautiful voice and I want to hear uninterrupted talwa in his voice.
> 
> 
> A prompt reply would be much appreciated



I was going to check the comments. They were closed. 

He may be just a normal Imam, the video is popular because the person trying to correct him is wrong in everything. Yet he's still going on like a moron.

Found him: Hassan Sayed

This is him and another recitation:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I was going to check the comments. They were closed.
> 
> He may be just a normal Imam, the video is popular because the person trying to correct him is wrong in everything. Yet he's still going on like a moron.
> 
> Found him: Hassan Sayed
> 
> This is him and another recitation:



Yes, it's indeed Hasan as-Sayed. I did a more thorough research too.






@Bratva

hasanassayed's favorites on SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds

He is not very well-known at all. No wonder that I could not recognize him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Bratva said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Knight @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Hazzy997
> 
> Any idea who is the Qari? MashAllah such a beautiful voice and I want to hear uninterrupted talwa in his voice.
> 
> 
> A prompt reply would be much appreciated



His name is Hassan Assayed

Here is his twitter where you can find his tilawats
HASANASSAYED@

Surah Al-Muminon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> His name is Hassan Assayed
> 
> Here is his twitter where you can find his tilawats
> HASANASSAYED@
> 
> Surah Al-Nour



He has a beautiful voice indeed and suddenly became semi-famous overnight. Not bad.

He has more here:

hasanassayed's favorites on SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Hazzy997 said:


> I was going to check the comments. They were closed.
> 
> He may be just a normal Imam, the video is popular because the person trying to correct him is wrong in everything. Yet he's still going on like a moron.
> 
> Found him: Hassan Sayed
> 
> This is him and another recitation:





Arabian Legend said:


> His name is Hassan Assayed
> 
> Here is his twitter where you can find his tilawats
> HASANASSAYED@
> 
> Surah Al-Nour




Shukran Habibi's. Jazak'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sorry for spamming this thread with Hijazi food as many people on PDF and out there are still fasting.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

The tragic self-delusion behind the Hamas war | The Times of Israel

Hazzy, what do you have to say about this article? (I read it in complete...a bit long so have time before you start reading it)...

DON'T go on to the title (The article is about something completely different).

In my view, a very brilliant analysis (doesn't mean I am saying he is right or wrong, but from Political Science perspective..the author is going trying to go a little "deeper" rather than superficial bs that we read from israelis all the time)..

I'd love to hear your perspective..


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

A good guide to sadaqat al fitr



Kaan said:


> View attachment 39264
> 
> 
> View attachment 39265
> 
> 
> View attachment 39266
> 
> 
> View attachment 39267


----------



## Dubious

@Hazzy997 @al-Hasani can any of you translate this:


----------



## Falcon29

AUz said:


> The tragic self-delusion behind the Hamas war | The Times of Israel
> 
> Hazzy, what do you have to say about this article? (I read it in complete...a bit long so have time before you start reading it)...
> 
> DON'T go on to the title (The article is about something completely different).
> 
> In my view, a very brilliant analysis (doesn't mean I am saying he is right or wrong, but from Political Science perspective..the author is going trying to go a little "deeper" rather than superficial bs that we read from israelis all the time)..
> 
> I'd love to hear your perspective..



I get the point about the anti-colonial mindset. I read this a couple days ago. But, it's wrong in it's implication that the Palestinians dragged Israel into the conflict. It isn't true. In the end power talks, this morning 5 Israeli soldiers were killed. 

Then Egypt modified the original cease fire proposal. They will modify it again. Which means Egypt/US/Israel/PA/Saudi Arabia are to blame for any Palestinian deaths since they never went straight to a real cease fire. Which they will eventually.



Akheilos said:


> @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani can any of you translate this:



Seems like it quotes a hadith in the beginning and then other stuff about Quran God,Paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

@al-Hasani 

Do you know about the Europa Barbarorum II mod for M2TW ? its going to have Nabatean and Sabaean factions in it, might get your interest 

Here is some units they made


----------



## Indos

Hai bro..... @Nihonjin1051 

Do you know this comic ....






Is it famous in Japan....?

Actually this comic is good for teenagers, many philosophical lesson in there......


----------



## al-Hasani

@Targon

I do not play any strategy games. In fact I have only heard about that game but never played it. I have not played any games on the computer or console for 4-5 years now. Aside from Football Manager on my Macbook Pro. 

I thought about buying the PS4 but I have yet to try it so I am not sure whether to buy it or not.

Have you tried it? Also what kind of games do you play on your PC? Mainly strategy games?


----------



## Targon

@al-Hasani 

This mod is going to be released next month so no I haven't tried it, but its going to be awesome, I think no other game or mod ever put this much historical research into their games, plus they're visually done a good job as well, look at this, considering original graphics of M2TW, this is heavenly.






For me, I have a particular interest on strategy games, but ironically I suck at them, I play whatever I like, no genre restrictions.


----------



## al-Hasani

Well, 1 of my elder brother's used to play a lot of strategy games but somehow it never attracted my attention. Today I would probably find it interesting but I am afraid that it would be far too time consuming.

When I was a teenager I used to play all kind of games on PC and console, online as well, and sometimes we had "LAN-parties" as they were once called where 10-15 of us ganged up and then played for hours and hours against each other and online.
Games such as Diablo, Counter-Strike, Half-Life etc. Those are the only games I recall right now. Such a long time ago.

Of course barely sleeping at all. I think I must have been 12-14 years old back then.

So what are the best strategy games out there?

Actually I prefer programming rather than gaming.


----------



## Jf Thunder

sup, im just here to troll and all, you know?


----------



## al-Hasani

@flamer84

Please ignore those serial farsi trolls (they take the number 1 spot in terms of ignorance, historical nonsense and trolling on PDF) and the PISS-TV addicts and in this case that Turkish PISS-TV addict.

Since I am also partially European and live in Europe (for quite a long time now) I am even worse in their eyes.

Especially when I shatter their historical nonsense and tell it how it is every single time.

It's even reached to that point that I have about 10 of those stalkers who desperately try to get me banned/provoke me and in each and every debate they get defeated by historical facts, common sense and the realities on the ground.
Of course they can't handle this so their reply is usually "Zionist" "evil imperialist", "racist", "Arab supremacist" (LOL) etc. nonsense. It's hilarious.

Recently one of the serial farsi trolls (named king of farsis, lol - a double user too) returned from his ban with the sole intention of provoking me into a ban which worked. Later Webmaster himself revoked that because that troll was a suicide troll etc. and now he is permanently banned again. His friends were really angry about that while they jumped up and down for a few hours while it lasted. Pathetic creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

al-Hasani said:


> @flamer84
> 
> Please ignore those serial farsi trolls (they take the number 1 spot in terms of ignorance, historical nonsense and trolling on PDF) and the PISS-TV addicts and in this case that Turkish PISS-TV addict.
> 
> Since I am also partially European and live in Europe (for quite a long time now) I am even worse in their eyes.
> 
> Especially when I shatter their historical nonsense and tell it how it is every single time.
> 
> It's even reached to that point that I have about 10 of those stalkers who desperately try to get me banned/provoke me and in each and every debate they get defeated by historical facts, common sense and the realities on the ground.
> Of course they can't handle this so their reply is usually "Zionist" "evil imperialist", "racist", "Arab supremacist" (LOL) etc. nonsense. It's hilarious.
> 
> Recently one of the serial farsi trolls (named king of farsis, lol - a double user too) returned from his ban with the sole intention of provoking me into a ban which worked. Later Webmaster himself revoked that because that troll was a suicide troll etc. and now he is permanently banned again. His friends were really angry about that while they jumped up and down for a few hours while it lasted. Pathetic creatures.




I ussually treat their flame baiting such as "right wing nutjob" with humour,not indulginig them.I wonder where he was on the Burma opression of muslims thread where i had to debate for several pages with other posters (most of them Indian) and defend the horrendous opression of muslims there.

I've been for over a year on this forum and i think that many can attest that i try to be objective,i may not agree with Arab/Pakistani posters on some issues (such as Israel/Palestine) but i'm not completely one sided and many times i had found common ground.

I can only attest of being completely biased when it comes to our giant eastern neighbour but that's out of my hands really,it's installed in my DNA.

Btw,don't seem to remember that troll ever condemning Russian opression of muslims or the flattenning of Grozni.Ah,the hypocrisy of not attacking your allies i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

flamer84 said:


> I ussually treat their flame baiting such as "right wing nutjob" with humour,not indulginig them.I wonder where he was on the Burma opression of muslims thread where i had to debate for several pages with other posters (most of them Indian) and defend the horrendous opression of muslims there.
> 
> I've been for over a year on this forum and i think that many can attest that i try to be objective,i may not agree with Arab/Pakistani posters on some issues (such as Israel/Palestine) but i'm not completely one sided and many times i had found common ground.
> 
> I can only attest of being completely biased when it comes to our giant eastern neighbour but that's out of my hands really,it's installed in my DNA.
> 
> Btw,don't seem to remember that troll ever condemning Russian opression of muslims or the flattenning of Grozni.Ah,the hypocrisy of not attacking your allies i guess.



Well, I am a liberal-conservative myself so I guess that makes me a "right-wing" nut too.

Actually I was not following those threads at all. I mostly follow major world events that are discussed on PDF and then the Arab section of the forum and the crazy ME section aside from topics about France.

Actually the Arab users on PDF (that are here regularly) can be counted on 2 hands. It's amazing that this section has so many posts despite this compared to the number of users.

No, of course not as those trolls are hypocrites of the worst class and they also live in their own fantasy world.

Regarding the Russians then I am neither a big fan as you might know already but that's the regime. I can't really make myself hate a whole nation etc. despite many farsi users here making me want to do that on a regular basis.


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Turkish PISS-TV addict.


Who is this Turkish PISS-TV addict that i don't know ? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hasani what is the Arabs view about our father "Mustafa Kemal Atatürk"

Today, from @Kaan i learned about his stance about Palestine.

Here is his speech.

_That's bad too see that Arabs couldn't affect European politics and believed in so-called "independence" word, meanwhile they made their countries captive of European imperialism. 

No one can know the displeasure and the chaos between Arabs, as we know. We kept away from them for a while. *But now, we believe in ourselves and won't let Jewish and Christians to control the holy places of Islam, because we know our strength. Therefore, we want to say that we won't allow there to be the playground of the European Imperialism*. We have been accused of being atheist and incurious on Islam.
But despite these accusations, we're ready to shed our bloods to fulfill Prophet's last request (desire), I mean, the holy places to stay under Muslim Control. 

*As we can express that we won't allow Foreigns to capture the places where our ancestors, under Salahaddin's command, fought against Christians; we're strong by Allah's grace. We don't have doubt about that all Islam world will defend together, when Europe will try to capture these holy places.*_

This speech has been made in 1937, he was already ill. In 1938 he passed away.

I wonder if he could unite Arabs, against British's plans of founding Israel ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Who is this Turkish PISS-TV addict that i don't know ?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hasani what is the Arabs view about our father "Mustafa Kemal Atatürk"
> 
> Today, from @Kaan i learned about his stance about Palestine.
> 
> Here is his speech.
> 
> _That's bad too see that Arabs couldn't affect European politics and believed in so-called "independence" word, meanwhile they made their countries captive of European imperialism.
> 
> No one can know the displeasure and the chaos between Arabs, as we know. We kept away from them for a while. *But now, we believe in ourselves and won't let Jewish and Christians to control the holy places of Islam, because we know our strength. Therefore, we want to say that we won't allow there to be the playground of the European Imperialism*. We have been accused of being atheist and incurious on Islam.
> But despite these accusations, we're ready to shed our bloods to fulfill Prophet's last request (desire), I mean, the holy places to stay under Muslim Control.
> 
> *As we can express that we won't allow Foreigns to capture the places where our ancestors, under Salahaddin's command, fought against Christians; we're strong by Allah's grace. We don't have doubt about that all Islam world will defend together, when Europe will try to capture these holy places.*_
> 
> This speech has been made in 1937, he was already ill. In 1938 he passed away.
> 
> I wonder if he could unite Arabs, against British's plans of founding Israel ?


My stance is that everyone should live together in peace. I said it in another thread. Either way that speech was made along time ago and today the realities are different from when ataturk made that speech. IMO the speech is an important historical article.

@Sinan I am assuming you have the same stance as ataturk or that your stance is based on his beliefs but modified to fit todays reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The Hasbara Buster clown (don't want to tag him as I don't want to see him on this section of PDF) and serial troll that can't keep his nonsense to himself in whenever thread that he participates in.

I don't know about that to be honest with you. Most Arabs (of course I can't speak for 22 countries and close to 450 million people) are taught their own ancient and native civilizations in the ME (pre-Islamic ties) and then Islamic history. More recent history of ME countries are not taught extensively from my experience. It's a bit like in Europe where only the major events are taught such as the WW1, WW2, Cold War etc.

It's funny how big the focus is on Palestine in the Arab and Muslim world when we Arabs have so much land from Morocco near the Atlantic Ocean, to Oman near the Arabian Sea and from Syria to Comoros on the Southern Hemisphere and the Jews only have Israel.

Well, it's obviously only due to Al-Aqsa, Al-Quds and the enemy being Jew. Who talks about the Ahwazi Arabs in Iran for instance? Not many. Most Arabs probably don't even know that they exist to begin with.

I consider only that part of the Arab world being occupied by "foreigners" as somewhat of an achievement considering the vast area that is the Arab world and the fact that so many foreign powers, also in recent times, have been interested in those rich lands.

On the other hand something like this could have happened for any Arab people or Muslim/Non-Western people but it's the bad luck of the Palestinians that it happened to them.

Regarding the uniting thing? I am not sure about that. That age was a age of nationalism, depression (Wall Street Crash in 1929), still colonial forces in many Muslim states if not most etc.

Also I don't think that any Muslim country back then (most were in a very weak state) could prevent the main world power at that time (British Empire) and the very rich and influential Zionism movement from buying up land and moving into Palestine.

There were simply too many big agendas around.

Anyway honestly speaking then I am sick and tired of this conflict and I am starting to believe that Israelis and Palestinians should deal with this once and for all or keep killing themselves. Soon most people will not really care if they keep going on for another 67 years. Many Arabs out there are tired of the publicity this conflict gets when they themselves face difficulties (Iraq, Yemen, Libya) and many also dislike the political parties of both and their overall conduct. Palestinians also get preferential treatment anywhere in the Arab world and they have not always payed that back in the best way to be honest with you! Just ask the Jordanians, Iraqis, Kuwaitis, Egyptians, Lebanese etc. I almost can't blame them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> My stance is that everyone should live together in peace. I said it in another thread. Either way that speech was made along time ago and today the realities are different from when ataturk made that speech. IMO the speech is an important historical article.
> 
> @Sinan I am assuming you have the same stance as ataturk or that your stance is based on his beliefs but modified to fit todays reality.



I don't know mate....i say we should stay out of Arab affairs.....but my heart is being crushed under these Israeli brutality.....

I believe, we should in according to Turkey's interests but.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> I don't know mate....i say we should stay out of Arab affairs.....but my heart is being crushed under these Israeli brutality.....
> 
> I believe, we should in according to Turkey's interests but.......



Mate, the Palestinian-Israeli conflict was never only about an so-called "Arab affair". This is why the entire world is obsessed about it. Just look at this forum. I had a discussion with several users on PDF a few hours ago who claimed that the reason why Palestinian deaths are more "worthy" and get more publicity out there is because they happen to be Arabs while I said that it is only because of Palestinians living in Palestine which is home to Al-Quds (Jerusalem) and Al-Aqsa. Respectively the third most holy city in Islam and third most holy mosque. So the conflict has a religious dimension first of all aside from being a conflict between David and Goliath and against injustice (depending on your view-point) and also because Jerusalem is so holy to the 3 Abrahamic religions (Judaism, Christianity and Islam). it has a big historical significance.

I don't think that the situation would have been different had Palestine been occupied by Muslim Afghans, Kazakhs, Papuans, Germans, Poles etc. Muslims would still care.

Lastly why can I safely make such claim? Well because the world, including the Muslim world, is largely silent when other Arabs are killed either by non-Muslims, their "own" or foreigners. Be it in Yemen, Iraq, Syria, Libya etc.

If you asked a regular Syrian if the world cared about his country or his people he would laugh at you and maybe hit you if he was emotional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> I don't know mate....i say we should stay out of Arab affairs.....but my heart is being crushed under these Israeli brutality.....
> 
> I believe, we should in according to Turkey's interests but.......


Accordng to ataturk it isn't arab affairs rather it is an islamic issue. I saw @al-Hasani arguing the same thing today also he said what do you expect arab countries to do? He is right what can they do.

Right now what is in turkey's interest is to develop itself technologically, economically, and militarily. We don't need any obstructions that are going to set us back. Any type of military conflict with any group will set us back because it will cause instability. This may take a while but it is for the good of turkey and the islamic world in general for us to develope before we play tough guy.

IMO turkey should concentrate on the karabagh issue so that way we have full access to azerbaijan but at the same time we can still have a humanitarian policy towards the holy land issue, after all that is the only realistic thing that can be done along with "talk".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> Accordng to ataturk it isn't arab affairs rather it is an islamic issue. I saw @al-Hasani arguing the same thing today also he said what do you expect arab countries to do? He is right what can they do.
> 
> Right now what is in turkey's interest is to develop itself technologically, economically, and militarily. We don't need any obstructions that are going to set us back. Any type of military conflict with any group will set us back because it will cause instability. This may take a while but it is for the good of turkey and the islamic world in general for us to develope before we play tough guy.
> 
> IMO turkey should concentrate on the karabagh issue so that way we have full access to azerbaijan but at the same time we can still have a humanitarian policy towards the holy land issue, after all that is the only realistic thing that can be done along with "talk".



This issues are like a joke IMO.... Look at Syria...after that chemical gas attack. Russia and US sat down the table and decided the fate of Syria...Two christian countries from outside of the ME, decided the fate of a Muslim, ME country... that along shows how toothless the Islamic World has become.

Anyways.... i think, you are correct about Karabagh issue... we should find a solution and link ourselves with the Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan and Kazakhistan, only then we can became a serious power....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Accordng to ataturk it isn't arab affairs rather it is an islamic issue. I saw @al-Hasani arguing the same thing today also he said what do you expect arab countries to do? He is right what can they do.
> 
> Right now what is in turkey's interest is to develop itself technologically, economically, and militarily. We don't need any obstructions that are going to set us back. Any type of military conflict with any group will set us back because it will cause instability. This may take a while but it is for the good of turkey and the islamic world in general for us to develope before we play tough guy.
> 
> IMO turkey should concentrate on the karabagh issue so that way we have full access to azerbaijan but at the same time we can still have a humanitarian policy towards the holy land issue, after all that is the only realistic thing that can be done along with "talk".



It's not only about what the Arab world (that has it's own problems to look after) can do but what the entire Muslim can do? Seriously what can any single Muslim country do against a nuclear state, one of the biggest military powers out there, a country that is ready to sacrifice everything just to keep alive (read about the Samson doctrine), has the bagging of the entire Western world (let's not forget Holocaust and the guilt involved in that etc. - look at Germanys' political actions vis a vis Israel), has one of the strongest lobbies out there etc. We all know that Muslim countries will not be allowed to all attack Israel. This is not a computer game after all.

Every country should first of all worry about themselves and then their allies and friends. This is not a computer game. We all (here on PDF) often try to act like the biggest nationalists and everything being rosy but the truth is that countries only care about their own interests.

Let's just face it. The Muslim world is overall in a pathetic state. So far behind the West on all fronts that it's not even funny. This has been going on for centuries.

Until changes does not occur from within nothing big will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> It's not only about what the Arab world (that has it's own problems to look after) can do but what the entire Muslim can do? Seriously what can any single Muslim country do against a nuclear state, one of the biggest military powers out there, a country that is ready to sacrifice everything just to keep alive (read about the Samson doctrine), has the bagging of the entire Western world (let's not forget Holocaust and the guilt involved in that etc. - look at Germanys' political actions vis a vis Israel), has one of the strongest lobbies out there etc. We all know that Muslim countries will not be allowed to all attack Israel. This is not a computer game after all.
> 
> Every country should first of all worry about themselves and then their allies and friends. This is not a computer game. We all (here on PDF) often try to act like the biggest nationalists and everything being rosy but the truth is that countries only care about their own interests.
> 
> Let's just face it. The Muslim world is overall in a pathetic state. So far behind the West on all fronts that it's not even funny. This has been going on for centuries.


Yeah all we can do is develop ourselves individually and perhaps cooperate in this process then eventually we will realize that the best thing to do is cooperate with each other on a large scale.

I agree people on PDF se the world as a game. If we went by PDF opinions Turkey would have been at war with Russia, isis, assad, and PYD at the same time maybe israel too. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan @Kaan

If you are interested in reading an essay by me (yes, you got that right) about the current state of the Muslim world or just our part of the world (Muslim or not it does not change anything) and the Palestine-Israeli conflict then you are welcome to read my two posts below.



al-Hasani said:


> Nah, you know that Palestine is front-page news everywhere in the Arab and Muslim world whenever anything big happens. Even the world in general. If there is 1 single conflict that has got more publicity, that has had a bigger influence on the Arab psyche etc. than any other than it is undoubtedly the Palestinian-Israeli conflict. After all this conflict has been going on for 67 years. 2-3 Arab generations have grown up with this conflict. It's been thrown at their heads whenever they went. Whether in schools, at home, in the media etc. Leaders have used this conflict all the time for good and bad. More often bad thus the failures. Palestinians themselves also play a role in this. I mean the political elite. Not the ordinary people of course.
> 
> Look, if I was a Palestinian I would be just like you if not even worse. In fact I might have been dead now. I perfectly understand the pain and suffering and injustice as our part of the world has suffered from this in the past few centuries. We all know what it is. Maybe not the current generation but our ancestors knew it. This goes for all Muslims out there and people in general.
> 
> My point is that there comes a point in people's life's where all those conflicts, divisions etc. make you fed up. I am at this point now. I know that many are too. It's not because we don't care it's just because we are close to losing all hope. About ever seeing something as simple as a peaceful ME that we all deserve and that this ancient and glorious part of the world deserves. Not the retarded one that we see now.
> That's all. Don't take my post as me being against Palestine or whatever as some trolls probably will to troll me.





al-Hasani said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Read this carefully please.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You know when such organizations should be put in place de facto and not just de jure (nice cosy coffee shops that they are today)?
> 
> When the Muslim world goes through what Europe/the West did go through after WW1 and WW2 were 80 million perished. After those devastating wars (the most devastating to this day in world history) and after centuries of infighting in Europe the Europeans decided to cooperate rather than to fight each other. So they started mutual economic, military, political etc. organizations. They basically needed to hit rock bottom before they realized that they were on a wrong path and before they could change for real instead of just talking like the Muslim world is doing today. This way all those political, social etc. changes occurred.
> 
> Tell me when has this happened in the Muslim world? The question is never and that's why we see all those social, political etc. problems.
> 
> Drastic changes are needed.
> 
> How can anyone take all those Muslim organizations (current ones) seriously when the Muslim world never made those necessary steps I allude to?
> 
> It's like attempting to built a house without the fundament and when it crashes you are left wondering; "How did that happen when I did everything right."? You did everything wrong but never was aware of this. Or you were but just decided to ignore it which is even worse.
> 
> Basically that's the current state of the Muslim world. A new fundament needs to be built. A strong and powerful one. Unless that does not happen then nothing will change. Trying to built over a already broken fundament TIME and TIME again is something only idiots do. You see most of us Muslims of today are incompetent idiots. That's the reality.
> 
> My quick two cents.



I am not sure if you will agree or not but probably as most honest people can see what is wrong with our part of the world by large. I know that the GCC and Turkey are doing great compared to most Muslim and non-Western countries but I am speaking about overall here and both still have problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> This issues are like a joke IMO.... Look at Syria...after that chemical gas attack. Russia and US sat down the table and decided the fate of Syria...Two christian countries from outside of the ME, decided the fate of a Muslim, ME country... that along shows how toothless the Islamic World has become.
> 
> Anyways.... i think, you are correct about Karabagh issue... we should find a solution and link ourselves with the Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan and Kazakhistan, only then we can became a serious power....


Central asia has all the resources and thats where we need to spend our energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> Central asia has all the resources and thats where we need to spend our energy.



Resources are not always a blessing and don't forget that this area is currently (at least) the playground of the Russians while the Chinese themselves are increasingly more interested in that region due to the resources too. *Those two are 2 of the 3 main powers currently. The other being USA obviously.* A hard coconut to destroy. Also the problem might be the lack of natural borders between Turkey and Kazakhstan for instance. I mean there is several 1000's km of distance between both of you. But of course those are your internal issues. Just my two cents as an observer.

Also I don't think that any of the main powers will allow any single Turkic state (a state not sticking together naturally in terms of borders) just like they will never allow 1 Arab state as this will threaten their monopoly. Especially 1 Arab state is something that would be very unpleasant for them due to all the resources and geography and the fact that this land is connected directly from the West to East and North and South.

The goal should be to outcompete the West or at least compete with the West on areas such as science and technology. This way the societies will evolve and the Muslim world will become more independent and strong. It's a very long and hard process. Turkey has already shown some of the way and other Muslim countries out there are doing the same. All in different ways and tempos though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Resources are not always a blessing and don't forget that this area is currently (at least) the playground of the Russians while the Chinese themselves are increasingly more interested in that region due to the resources too. Also the problem might be the lack of natural borders between Turkey and Kazakhstan for instance. I mean there is several 1000's km of distance between both of you. But of course those are your internal issues. Just my two cents as an observer.
> 
> Also I don't think that any of the main powers will allow any single Turkic state (a state not sticking together naturally in terms of borders) just like they will never allow 1 Arab state as this will threaten their monopoly. Especially 1 Arab state is something that would be very unpleasant for them due to all the resources and geography and the fact that this land is connected directly from the West to East and North and South.
> 
> The goal should be to outcompete the West or at least compete with the West on areas such as science and technology. This way the societies will evolve and the Muslim world will become more independent and strong. It's a very long and hard process. Turkey has already shown some of the way and other Muslim countries out there are doing the same. All in different ways and tempos though.


I don't think we can have any political union or anything but if we can get a trans caspian pipeline built and have it run from central asia through turkey to europe then we can get some more influence in europe and we can get some influence against russia. But russia controls central asia for now so they won't like that idea.

Geographically we don't have any connection to the region so we are at a disadvantage. Iran is in the way and so is the caspian sea. The max we can get with central asia is free trade agreements, more military cooperation and more cooperation in the international arena but then again they will side with russia on important issues.

I agree with you about concentrating on tech. Realistically we have to go it alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ceylal said:


> A military forum is for military gear, guns and bullets, not for beaches, seagulls and past civilisation vestiges...



I don't want to spam that other thread.

Mate, all sections have such threads (many more as regular Arab users on PDF can be counted on 2 hands) and there are whole sections of the forum dedicated for non-military talk. This is something the moderators have decided and I see no problem with that thread being there. Nobody forces people to look so I see no problem. Rather the contrary it has opened the eyes to many foreigners (just look at all the comments in that thread from non-Arabs) here and your country (Algeria) has also been represented in that thread in a good way.

I don't really know why you started that discussion in that thread?


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> I don't think we can have any political union or anything but if we can get a trans caspian pipeline built and have it run from central asia through turkey to europe then we can get some more influence in europe and we can get some influence against russia. But russia controls central asia for now so they won't like that idea.
> 
> Geographically we don't have any connection to the region so we are at a disadvantage. Iran is in the way and so is the caspian sea. The max we can get with central asia is free trade agreements, more military cooperation and more cooperation in the international arena but then again they will side with russia on important issues.
> 
> I agree with you about concentrating on tech. Realistically we have to go it alone.



Mate, I was talking about 1 country. I mean 1 Turkic country like 1 Arab country. I don't see why a political union is impossible? What stops you? If the Arab League can be formed (a region where US, Russia have had big influence in and earlier UK and France) then surely you can do such a thing too now in the year 2014?!

Turkey has a really strategic geographic position which is a big plus. It's even more important than natural resources IMO.

I think that we will see more cooperation in the ME. My wish is to see something like EU one day in the ME. Or at least just more cooperation like in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

al-Hasani said:


> I don't want to spam that other thread.
> 
> Mate, all sections have such threads (many more as regular Arab users on PDF can be counted on 2 hands) and there are whole sections of the forum dedicated for non-military talk. This is something the moderators have decided and I see no problem with that thread being there. Nobody forces people to look so I see no problem. Rather the contrary it has opened the eyes to many foreigners (just look at all the comments in that thread from non-Arabs) here and your country (Algeria) has also been represented in that thread in a good way.
> 
> I don't really know why you started that discussion in that thread?


Cool it, I have just asked for the reason...You can talk about harvesting potatoes for all I care...But a military section should be dedicated to military...period....at least in my book....


----------



## al-Hasani

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm from Ahwaz and I want to let you know something: Not all Ahwazis are Arabs and those that are Arabs are treated equally, however we will kill (I would say that even their families must be killed, but unfortunately I'm not in a position to make that decision) those that try to destroy the harmony in our country by importing Saudi radical ideologies in our country must die. Now be it Sunnis or Shiites, I hope that straight things out.



My Luri friend;

You did not tell me anything. Hence my wording "Ahwazi Arabs". That's not what several organizations tells us - most not even Arab.

We don't care about Iran and I don't know what the hell you are talking about. I just used 1 example of Arabs, in this case in Iran, getting very little publicity compared to the Palestinians. Like many other Arabs.

Trust me, that the Arab world is more than tired of your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their radical ideologies and meddling/obsessions. So the feeling is mutual.



Ceylal said:


> Cool it, I have just asked for the reason...You can talk about harvesting potatoes for all I care...But a military section should be dedicated to military...period....at least in my book....



This is not about what you or I think or like. It's something the moderators have decided and this will stay this way. To the pleasure of many users as seen in that thread. No sane person should have any problem with such a thread either. Period.


----------



## Militant Atheist

al-Hasani said:


> My, Luri friend;
> 
> You did not tell me anything. Hence my wording "Ahwazi Arabs". That's not what several organizations tells us - most not even Arab.
> 
> We don't care about Iran and I don't know what the hell you are talking about. I just used 1 example of Arabs, in this case Iran, getting very little publicity compared to the Palestinians. Like many other Arabs.
> 
> Trust me, that the Arab world is more than tired of your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's and their radical ideologies. So the feeling is mutual.



No, I would say they're Arabs, but not typical Arabs, sellouts, they're Saudi sellouts to be more exact.

In any case, you clearly do care about Iran, and you should. Iran is a typical Saudi obsession. I could care less about Mullahs, their time is up, they're soon to be replaced by a West-friendly regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## e3nad3alek

al-Hasani said:


> Palestinians also get preferential treatment anywhere in the Arab world and they have not always payed that back in the best way to be honest with you! Just ask the Jordanians, Iraqis, Kuwaitis, Egyptians, Lebanese etc. I almost can't blame them.


Palestinians are traitors, arguably worse than the Jews.


----------



## Militant Atheist

I'm off to do stuff, you guys have fun


----------



## al-Hasani

Militant Atheist said:


> No, I would say they're Arabs, but not typical Arabs, sellouts, they're Saudi sellouts to be more exact.
> 
> In any case, you clearly do care about Iran, and you should. Iran is a typical Saudi obsession. I could care less about Mullahs, their time is up, they're soon to be replaced by a West-friendly regime.



There is no other people on this earth that are more obsessed about Arabs than Iranians. The reasons for that are well-known to most of the world and are historical.

I can tell you that half of the Arab world don't even know where Iran is located as they are situated thousands of km away from Iran.

Saudi Arabians do not care about Iran anymore than vice versa. Besides the Ahwazi Arabs have the closest ties to nearby Iraqi Shia Arabs.

Good luck with that. This will never challenge the importance of the Arab world anyway which will always be bigger than that of Iran by far on every front imaginable.


----------



## -SINAN-

e3nad3alek said:


> Palestinians are traitors, arguably worse than the Jews.



Are you really in Turkey ?? What are you doing as Kuwaiti in Turkey ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

e3nad3alek said:


> Palestinians are traitors, arguably worse than the Jews.



You are a Kuwaiti. Might be a bit biased here.

It's not wise to paint a whole people with 1 single brush especially not a people that have lived and suffered from hardships such as the Palestinians. You have to remember that the rulers (a tiny, tiny minority) is one thing and ordinary people a total other thing.

It's more complex than just this.

But I get your point at 1 hand but not on the other. Welcome to the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

al-Hasani said:


> There is no other people on this earth that are more obsessed about Arabs than Iranians. The reason for those are all well-known to the world and historical.



Maybe, after all they're following what's derivative of a 7th Century desert ideology. But don't worry, people like me are trying to change that. So we are on the same side. 



al-Hasani said:


> Good luck with that. This will never challenge the importance of the Arab world anyway which will always be bigger than that of Iran.



Ok dokey. I was just reading in some other thread that you said: "What's happening in Gaza is not an Arab issue, but a Muslim issue". I know your type, nationalism and stuff, whenever its convenient for you, no one should interfere in your affairs, and whenever shit hits the fact, its everyone's problem.

If it weren't because of Mullahs Hamas wouldn't even have those toys to use against Israel, you guys buy tens of billions of dollar worth of weapons just to keep them in your storage? Look, I'm not saying go invade Israel, because I do believe that Israel could fry you and anyone else that dares to challenge it, moreover I believe Jews are our natural allies, but it was just interesting to know, considering that I know you fairly well by now.


----------



## RazPaK

The Balestinian beoble are good beoble. Blz stop insulting them.

@Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Militant Atheist said:


> Maybe, after all they're following what's derivative of a 7th Century desert ideology. But don't worry, people like me are trying to change that. So we are on the same side.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok dokey. I was just reading in some other thread that you said: "What's happening in Gaza is not an Arab issue, but a Muslim issue". I know your type, nationalism and stuff, whenever its convenient for you, no one should interfere in your affairs, and whenever shit hits the fact, its everyone's problem.
> 
> If it weren't because of Mullahs Hamas wouldn't even have those toys to use against Israel, you guys buy tens of billions of dollar worth of weapons just to keep them in your storage? Look, I'm not saying go invade Israel, because I do believe that Israel could fry you and anyone else that dares to challenge it, moreover I believe Jews are our natural allies, but it was just interesting to know, considering that I know you fairly well by now.



Yes, they should have sticked to Farsi desert ideology and offerings etc.

Why do you assume that Arabs care about what religion Iranians or anyone else for that matter is following? Before Islam Arabs believed in ancient Semitic religions, Christianity, Judaism or were Hanifs.

Well it's just the truth. Iran cannot be compared with the Arab world on any front. I mean Egypt alone has a bigger population and tiny UAE an economy almost the size of Iran. It's the cold truth. You might not like it. Not my problem.

You did not really read that debate and obviously not my latest discussion with @Kaan or @Sinan so I don't bother explaining that again.

Besides I am not sure why you care about what is going on in Palestine? Should you not worry about Afghanistan or Tajikistan instead? It's the Palestinians who are desperate of any help (as pathetic as it might be). No Arab is asking Iran for anything other than to mind their own business. Preferably focusing on Afghanistan and Tajikistan.


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> The Balestinian beoble are good beoble. Blz stop insulting them.
> 
> @Hazzy997



Stupid people making unnecessary remarks for whatever reason. There should be no jealousy in anything happening in the region. 

The past should be put behind and Arabs need to move forward. The vast majority of Arabs aren't like the ones you see on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Stupid people making unnecessary remarks for whatever reason. There should be no jealousy in anything happening in the region.
> 
> The past should be put behind and Arabs need to move forward. The vast majority of Arabs aren't like the ones you see on this forum.



Kuwaitis like all other Arabs are supporting only 1 party in this conflict and this is the Palestinians just like almost every other Muslim out there and millions upon millions of people who are neither Muslims or from the ancient ME or have any remote connection to both.

Some Kuwaitis being angry by the conduct of some Palestinians in Kuwait during Iraq's invasion is one thing the entire Kuwaiti people and their opinion regarding the Palestine-Israeli conflict and Palestinians is a complete other discussion altogether.

In 20 years time only the old generation will remember that event.

Anyway people will have different opinions. That can't be a bad thing and it is fine just as long as it's civil and those opinions can be challenged.


----------



## Militant Atheist

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, they should have sticked to Farsi desert ideology and offerings etc.



That beats stoning and beheading I guess.  But in any case, religions must die, regardless of its origin. 



al-Hasani said:


> Why do you assume that Arabs care about what religion Iranians or anyone else for that matter is following? Before Islam Arabs believed in ancient Semitic religions, Christianity, Judaism or were Hanifs.



Because of your posts and Half-Moon's, I had Arab classmates too, so I know things, I have been told things too. 



al-Hasani said:


> Well it's just the truth. Iran cannot be compared with the Arab world on any front. I mean Egypt alone has a bigger population and tiny UAE an economy almost the size of Iran. It's the cold truth. You might not like it. Not my problem.



Sanctions do this to you, had Mullahs didn't bring this obsolete ideology to Iran, this wouldn't have happened. But in any case, Whenever you catch a fish, its still fresh  You let this go now (by protecting Islam), because Saudi is an excellent country to be a man in it, had you been a woman, your opinion might have differed. 



al-Hasani said:


> Besides I am not sure why you care about what is going on in Palestine? should you not worry about Afghanistan or Tajikistan instead? It's the Palestinians who are desperate of any help (as pathetic as it might be). No Arab is asking Iran for anything other than to mind their own business. Preferably focusing on Afghanistan and Tajikistan.



I don't really care. I only care about loss of innocent human lives there, but when I see that some Muslims here cheer for death of Jews, it pisses me off, I even saw that some cheered for death of Iraqi Shiites. Oh, hey, didn't you say in one of your posts, just very recently: "Where is Iran?" meaning where is Iran to aid Hamas.

Anyway, about Ahwazi-Arabs, I don't know how to say it, but they're doing better than Turks, and my people (Bakthtiari, Lurs). They have high-ranking positions: Governors, Chief of Police, Mayors, etc, etc. And Arabic is taught in all Iran for only about 1 million people (Iranian-Arabs), whereas Turkish is not taught in Iran despite the fact that 25% of the country are Turks. How could you say that Ahwazi-Arabs don't have equal rights, they have more than equal rights.

By the way, Al-hassani, I like you man, so no hard-feeling, we're just discussing things


----------



## al-Hasani

Militant Atheist said:


> That beats stoning and beheading I guess.  But in any case, religions must die, regardless of its origin.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your posts and Half-Moon's, I had Arab classmates too, so I know things, I have been told things too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions do this to you, had Mullahs didn't bring this obsolete ideology to Iran, this wouldn't have happened. But in any case, Whenever you catch a fish, its still fresh  You let this go now (by protecting Islam), because Saudi is an excellent country to be a man in it, had you been a woman, your opinion might have differed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care. I only care about loss of innocent human lives there, but when I see that some Muslims here cheer for death of Jews, it pisses me off, I even saw that some cheered for death of Iraqi Shiites. Oh, hey, didn't you say in one of your posts, just very recently: "Where is Iran?" meaning where is Iran to aid Hamas.
> 
> Anyway, about Ahwazi-Arabs, I don't know how to say it, but they're doing better than Turks, and my people (Bakthtiari, Lurs). They have high-ranking positions: Governors, Chief of Police, Mayors, etc, etc. And Arabic is taught in all Iran for only about 1 million people (Iranian-Arabs), whereas Turkish is not taught in Iran despite the fact that 25% of the country are Turks. How could you say that Ahwazi-Arabs don't have equal rights, they have more than equal rights.
> 
> By the way, Al-hassani, I like you man, so no hard-feeling, we're just discussing things



Yes, I am sure that people were very peaceful overall 1400 years ago. Stoning was something the ancient Greeks did too and almost every other civilization out there.

Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Beheading? You are joking right? It was the most common method of execution back then and until recently. Guillotine anyone? Do you want me to show you what the Persians used to do of fun stuff? Not only the Persians but every other civilization out there. *People were brutal as hell back then. Simple as that.*

The point is that those were the times back then. I see nothing wrong with a beheading anyway. It's a quick, swift, cheap and painless way of dying. I certainly prefer that rather than many other methods. But I hear that KSA is running out of executioners so lethal injections might be used now. Too bad.

Better than being slowly hanged by a crane for minutes before dying as seen in Iran or other prolonged and expensive ways of execution.

Yes, I do support execution if you wanted to ask.

That's your opinion. Some are religious and some are not. I respect both and have no problem with both.

Are you trying to tell me that Arabs care about what Iranians believe in? Really? In fact most Arabs would probably rejoice if you returned to whatever religion you were following or want to follow as this would mean no meddling or negative influence. I for once am indifferent to what outsiders believe in EVEN fellow Arabs. I consider an Christian Arab, Jewish Arab, atheist Arab or Muslim Arab as one and the same. I am not a person who picks friends based on religion, business partners or a person that goes around and asks people what they believe in.

The Mullah's have nothing to do with the Arab world. I know that you Iranians like to blame Arabs for something your own people did and Islam despite your version of Islam being indigenous and your whole ruling system.

Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know from close hand how atheist Iranians like you try to call your rulers for Arabs and associate your system with us somehow. But whatever floats your boat I guess. Your decision.

I suggest people start calling the Al-Saud for Iranians instead of Jews this time around.

Just like SOME Jews are cheering for the death of Muslims? Both are wrong.

You need to understand that I do not care about sect. I really don't. I only use sect when mostly your compatriots (Mullah goons and the non-Mullah goons) are busy screaming "Wahhabi" left and right. I have Muslims, Christians and open Atheists in my family. My background is mixed. I am not your typical Middle Eastern person, whatever that is.

But of course I will take my side in a conflict. Who would not?

Look I mentioned Ahwazi Arabs (while I was also talking about Iraqis, Yemenis, Libyans, Egyptians and other Arabs) and the exposure they get compared to the Palestinians and that you took as some kind of separatism and started talking about killing all Ahwazi Arabs etc.

Look, let's not fool each other. The mistreatment of minorities in Iran is well-known and human rights is hardly anything that Iran can boost about. Neither KSA or any other ME country by most. At least compared to Western Europe and the West.
This is not news really.

No harm done mate, LOL.


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> The Hasbara Buster clown (don't want to tag him as I don't want to see him on this section of PDF) and serial troll that can't keep his nonsense to himself in whenever thread that he participates in.
> 
> I don't know about that to be honest with you. Most Arabs (of course I can't speak for 22 countries and close to 450 million people) are taught their own ancient and native civilizations in the ME (pre-Islamic ties) and then Islamic history. More recent history of ME countries are not taught extensively from my experience. It's a bit like in Europe where only the major events are taught such as the WW1, WW2, Cold War etc.
> 
> It's funny how big the focus is on Palestine in the Arab and Muslim world when we Arabs have so much land from Morocco near the Atlantic Ocean, to Oman near the Arabian Sea and from Syria to Comoros on the Southern Hemisphere and the Jews only have Israel.
> 
> Well, it's obviously only due to Al-Aqsa, Al-Quds and the enemy being Jew. Who talks about the Ahwazi Arabs in Iran for instance? Not many. Most Arabs probably don't even know that they exist to begin with.
> 
> I consider only that part of the Arab world being occupied by "foreigners" as somewhat of an achievement considering the vast area that is the Arab world and the fact that so many foreign powers, also in recent times, have been interested in those rich lands.
> 
> On the other hand something like this could have happened for any Arab people or Muslim/Non-Western people but it's the bad luck of the Palestinians that it happened to them.
> 
> Regarding the uniting thing? I am not sure about that. That age was a age of nationalism, depression (Wall Street Crash in 1929), still colonial forces in many Muslim states if not most etc.
> 
> Also I don't think that any Muslim country back then (most were in a very weak state) could prevent the main world power at that time (British Empire) and the very rich and influential Zionism movement from buying up land and moving into Palestine.
> 
> There were simply too many big agendas around.
> 
> Anyway honestly speaking then I am sick and tired of this conflict and I am starting to believe that Israelis and Palestinians should deal with this once and for all or keep killing themselves. Soon most people will not really care if they keep going on for another 67 years. Many Arabs out there are tired of the publicity this conflict gets when they themselves face difficulties (Iraq, Yemen, Libya) and many also dislike the political parties of both and their overall conduct. Palestinians also get preferential treatment anywhere in the Arab world and they have not always payed that back in the best way to be honest with you! Just ask the Jordanians, Iraqis, Kuwaitis, Egyptians, Lebanese etc. I almost can't blame them.


Morocco and majority of North Africa are Berbers amazigh and Tuareg and not arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Morocco and majority of North Africa are Berbers amazigh and Tuareg and not arabs



No, they are not. Those that are a Arab-Berber mixtures. Basically almost everyone has Arab and Berber blood by now in Morocco and Algeria as you have had almost 1300 years of constant intermarriages. Arabs and Berbers were already related people long before Islam. Ties are several thousands years old. They date back to before the ancient Semitic Phoenicians even started settle in North Africa and Southern Europe to a large degree.

Anyway what has this to do with my post?

You better tell me how your Ramadan is going in Lebanon and what you are doing there. I am curious.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Kuwaitis like all other Arabs are supporting only 1 party in this conflict and this is the Palestinians just like almost every other Muslim out there and millions upon millions of people who are neither Muslims or from the ancient ME or have any remote connection to both.
> 
> Some Kuwaitis being angry by the conduct of some Palestinians in Kuwait during Iraq's invasion is one thing the entire Kuwaiti people and their opinion regarding the Palestine-Israeli conflict and Palestinians is a complete other discussion altogether.
> 
> In 20 years time only the old generation will remember that event.
> 
> Anyway people will have different opinions. That can't be a bad thing and it is fine just as long as it's civil and those opinions can be challenged.



I know that, I disagree with what Fatah did back then. But, we need to look past these and hope for more united. I know most Arabs support Palestinians. Some Arab governments don't like MB ideology so they are in a way supporting the offensive on Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I know that, I disagree with what Fatah did back then. But, we need to look past these and hope for more united. I know most Arabs support Palestinians. Some Arab governments don't like MB ideology so they are in a way supporting the offensive on Gaza.



Gaza is not about any ideology. It's about people being killed unjustly. Brethren. Fellow Muslims too. Neighbors, children, innocents etc.

That the Muslim and Arab world is not powerful, united and influential enough to do something about it right now is another thing altogether.

Anyway I really do believe that people should make a distinction between the ruling elite in the Muslim world and the average people.

Look, I am even certain that most of our Muslim leaders want the same that we want but maybe they can see that their populations are not ready yet? Maybe outsiders don't want those changes to occur because they will loose influence in the region?

I was watching a documentary about Gaddafi and the guy might have been mad by the end but in the beginning he had a lot of good visions for Libyans such as education for all, both sexes playing a active role in the society etc. but the documentary clearly showed that people (at least many) were simply not ready for all those changes so his projects failed more often than not.

For instance in KSA many people want social reforms and the Al-Saud family too (most of them and especially King Abdullah) yet the still somewhat powerful clergy are against this by large. Hence them finding a middle-way. It's complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> I know that, I disagree with what Fatah did back then. But, we need to look past these and hope for more united. I know most Arabs support Palestinians. Some Arab governments don't like MB ideology so they are in a way supporting the offensive on Gaza.



Don't worry about that, give it a month and Gaza will be calm again, then you will again ( currently a break ) chant for the terror in Syria and Iraq, insult Iran and Saudi from time to time switching sides each week.

We know hazzy by know.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Don't worry about that, give it a month and Gaza will be calm again, then you will again ( currently a break ) chant for the terror in Syria and Iraq, insult Iran and Saudi from time to time switching sides each week.
> 
> We know hazzy by know.



LOL, you're a clown.


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, you're a clown.



I am a clown indeed, but it's the truth ask @al-Hasani so you can get rid of that bad habit


----------



## Militant Atheist

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I am sure that people were very peaceful overall 1400 years ago. Stoning was something the ancient Greeks did too and almost every other civilization out there.
> 
> Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Beheading? You are joking right? It was the most common method of execution back then and until recently. Guillotine anyone? Do you want me to show you what the Persians used to do of fun stuff? Not only the Persians but every other civilization out there. *People were brutal as hell back then. Simple as that.*
> 
> The point is that those were the times back then. I see nothing wrong with a beheading anyway. It's a quick, swift, cheap and painless way of dying. I certainly prefer that rather than many other methods. But I hear that KSA is running out of executioners so lethal injections might be used now. Too bad.
> 
> Better than being slowly hanged by a crane for minutes before dying as seen in Iran or other prolonged and expensive ways of execution.
> 
> Yes, I do support execution if you wanted to ask.
> 
> That's your opinion. Some are religious and some are not. I respect both and have no problem with both.
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that Arabs care about what Iranians believe in? Really? In fact most Arabs would probably rejoice if you returned to whatever religion you were following or want to follow as this would mean no meddling or negative influence. I for once am indifferent to what outsiders believe in EVEN fellow Arabs. I consider an Christian Arab, Jewish Arab, atheist Arab or Muslim Arab as one and the same. I am not a person who picks friends based on religion, business partners or a person that goes around and asks people what they believe in.
> 
> The Mullah's have nothing to do with the Arab world. I know that you Iranians like to blame Arabs for something your own people did and Islam despite your version of Islam being indigenous and your whole ruling system.
> 
> Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I know from close hand how atheist Iranians like you try to call your rulers for Arabs and associate your system with us somehow. But whatever floats your boat I guess. Your decision.
> 
> I suggest people start calling the Al-Saud for Iranians instead of Jews this time around.
> 
> Just like SOME Jews are cheering for the death of Muslims? Both are wrong.
> 
> You need to understand that I do not care about sect. I really don't. I only use sect when mostly your compatriots (Mullah goons and the non-Mullah goons) are busy screaming "Wahhabi" left and right. I have Muslims, Christians and open Atheists in my family. My background is mixed. I am not your typical Middle Eastern person, whatever that is.
> 
> But of course I will take my side in a conflict. Who would not?
> 
> Look I mentioned Ahwazi Arabs (while I was also talking about Iraqis, Yemenis, Libyans, Egyptians and other Arabs) and the exposure they get compared to the Palestinians and that you took as some kind of separatism and started talking about killing all Ahwazi Arabs etc.
> 
> Look, let's not fool each other. The mistreatment of minorities in Iran is well-known and human rights is hardly anything that Iran can boost about. Neither KSA or any other ME country by most. At least compared to Western Europe and the West.
> This is not news really.
> 
> No harm done mate, LOL.


I didn't say kill all AhwazI Arabs. I meant the terrorists that are responsible for these incidents:Ahvaz bombings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desert Fox

@al-Hasani @Hazzy997 and anyone else interested, here is a brilliant documentary that provides an alternative perspective of WW2 and Adolf Hitler, one which you won't find in any other documentary concerning that era:






Also, here is another great video:






Do give them a watch when you have the time, its well worth it.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Desert Fox said:


> @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 and anyone else interested, here is a brilliant documentary that provides an alternative perspective of WW2 and Adolf Hitler, one which you won't find in any other documentary concerning that era:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another great video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do give them a watch when you have the time, its well worth it.​



I will give it a watch, bro, although I am afraid that you have posted the same video twice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

al-Hasani said:


> I will give it a watch, bro, although I am afraid that you have posted the same video twice?


Yeah, thanks for pointing that out. I just fixed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani 
Do don frye and yoshiro know what the meaning of blocking is? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


>







Mugwop said:


> @al-Hasani
> Do don frye and yoshiro know what the meaning of blocking is? LOL



Dear, I can't stand wrestling. The most stupid sport out there or certainly one of them.

Don't get what Americans and others see in that "sport".

It hurts my eyes to watch some of that video. Only watched a few seconds honestly speaking.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Dear, I can't stand wrestling. The most stupid sport out there or certainly one of them.
> 
> Don't get what Americans and others see in that "sport".
> 
> It hurts my eyes to watch some of that video. Only watched a few seconds honestly speaking.


Do Saudis play any contact sport or any sport apart from football?



Desert Fox said:


> @al-Hasani @Hazzy997 and anyone else interested, here is a brilliant documentary that provides an alternative perspective of WW2 and Adolf Hitler, one which you won't find in any other documentary concerning that era:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another great video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do give them a watch when you have the time, its well worth it.​



Here is an article posted in Dawn today.. You may like to read it:
Hitler quotes will not help the Palestinians - Blogs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do Saudis play any contact sport or any sport apart from football?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article posted in Dawn today.. You may like to read it:
> Hitler quotes will not help the Palestinians - Blogs - DAWN.COM



Football is by far the most popular sport. Other than that traditional sports such as horse riding, falconry, boat-racing, martial arts, and hunting too if you can consider that a sport, LOL.

Nowadays other popular sports are basketball, athletics, motor sports etc. But football takes 95% of all the time if not more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Football is by far the most popular sport. Other than that traditional sports such as horse riding, falconry, boat-racing, martial arts, and hunting too if you can consider that a sport, LOL.
> 
> Nowadays other popular sports are basketball, athletics, motor sports etc. But football takes 95% of all the time if not more.



Motor sports ? Interesting .. Give out some details my frnd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Motor sports ? Interesting .. Give out some details my frnd.



In general people do not seem that interested in sports aside from football. There is no tradition of local sports clubs like in every village in most of Western Europe, US etc. for instance either. Maybe this will change but sport is after all only sport.

In shot there is a lot of improvement but nothing will change unless sport clubs, facilities, interest, sports committees that know what they do etc. will show up.

In general aside from football there is nothing to brag about on a international scale.

I have talked about sports with my Pakistani friends and they talk about similar problems in Pakistan. it's not because there is no talent it's just that they do not have the same environment, support etc. to succeed in as your average European has to succeed.

Saudi Arabian Motorsport Federation, KSA | CircuitProDigital

There is a international rally in a city called Ha'il that takes place each year every spring.

People really like racing (look at all those idiotic drifting videos - mainly in Najd) but once again there are not any race tracks of worth when there could be dozens.
















So you can see the problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> In general people do not seem that interested in sports aside from football. There is no tradition of local sports clubs like in every village in most of Western Europe, US etc. for instance either. Maybe this will change but sport is after all only sport.
> 
> In shot there is a lot of improvement but nothing will change unless sport clubs, facilities, interest, sports committees that know what they do etc. will show up.
> 
> In general aside from football there is nothing to brag about on a international scale.
> 
> I have talked about sports with my Pakistani friends and they talk about similar problems in Pakistan. it's not because there is no talent it's just that they do not have the same environment, support etc. to succeed in as your average European has to succeed.
> 
> Saudi Arabian Motorsport Federation, KSA | CircuitProDigital
> 
> There is a international rally in a city called Ha'il that takes place each year every spring.
> 
> People really like racing (look at all those idiotic drifting videos - mainly in Najd) but once again there are not any race tracks of worth when there could be dozens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can see the problems.



In our country the problem is different .. It has more to do with neglect,no govt support at all or just corruption etc.. Our hockey team won the championships like 4 times .. We had champion squash players like Jan Sher Khan and Jahangir Khan .. We have champion snooker/billiard players.. Now none .. Our hockey team didn't even qualify for the championship this time .. Football team





They don't even get the budget .. No govt support..

Same goes for boxing .. Although Pakistani expats supported by their govts are doing extremely good Imran khan (British champ)..

We had/have a A1 team .. Started by Musharaf .. No govt support now..









Also have a rugby team .. All fund themselves no govt support ..

Just few days a guy who came 2nd in Mr universe or something uploading a video where he seemed frustrated n complaining .. We have Olympic medalist selling their medals in scrapyards ..in short we are fucked up ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

It's the same with all Arab countries basically. Incompetence, corruption, lack of facilities, unrest (nobody cares about some sports in situation like those or when they need to feed their family) etc.

Yet we have dozens upon dozens of Arabs that are winning Olympic Gold medals for Western countries, South American, US etc. teams in all sports and world famous football players playing for the best football clubs and winning Champions League titles, World Cups (Khedira just won recently with Germany) etc. Same with athletics, boxing etc. Although some Arab countries have won quite a few gold medals at the Olympics in athletic disciplines.

Well, countries like UAE, Qatar etc. have world class facilities but the problem is that they don't have a very big talent mass. I mean the locals in those two countries make up 2-3 million people in total. That's nothing. You have limits with that population. No matter how good facilities that you have.

I have no doubt that Muslim countries would be much more successful in sports had they had the same facilities like in Europe and the West. Or extreme training regimes like China etc. and such countries. But once again they have 1.3 billion people to chose from and even compared to their population their records are rather poor.

Pakistan has a lot of potential because you have a huge talent mass (potentially) to chose from due to your population and your expat population could also help and spread the techniques, system etc. they learned/are used to from the West and that gave them success.

But frankly we have many more problems to worry about than sports. I wish we could just focus on that though, LOL.

Another successful Muslim from the UK (boxing):






No way would he have had the same success in his country of origin, LOL.

PS: I am a big fan of Amir Khan!

PPS: Can you watch Youtube in Pakistan again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> It's the same with all Arab countries basically. Incompetence, corruption, lack of facilities, unrest (nobody cares about some sports in situation like those or when they need to feed their family) etc.
> 
> Yet we have dozens upon dozens of Arabs that are winning Olympic Gold medals for Western countries, South American, US etc. teams in all sports and world famous football players playing for the best football clubs and winning Champions League titles, World Cups (Khedira just won recently with Germany) etc. Same with athletics, boxing etc. Although some Arab countries have won quite a few gold medals at the Olympics in athletic disciplines.
> 
> Well, countries like UAE, Qatar etc. have world class facilities but the problem is that they don't have a very big talent mass. I mean the locals in those two countries make up 2-3 million people in total. That's nothing. You have limits with that population. No matter how good facilities that you have.
> 
> I have no doubt that Muslim countries would be much more successful in sports had they had the same facilities like in Europe and the West. Or extreme training regimes like China etc. and such countries. But once again they have 1.3 billion people to chose from and even compared to their population their records are rather poor.
> 
> Pakistan has a lot of potential because you have a huge talent mass (potentially) to chose from due to your population and your expat population could also help and spread the techniques, system etc. they learned/are used to from the West and that gave them success.
> 
> But frankly we have many more problems to worry about than sports. I wish we could just focus on that though, LOL.
> 
> Another successful Muslim from the UK (boxing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way would he have had the same success in his country of origin, LOL.
> 
> PS: I am a big fan of Amir Khan!
> 
> PPS: Can you watch Youtube in Pakistan again?


I'm not counting the expats bro .. I'm talking about our national teams n medalists .. When given the support they have done miracles .. Apart from our cricket team there is literally no support to others .. They either finance themselves or the play for military teams... 

P.S no YouTube is still banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm not counting the expats bro .. I'm talking about our national teams n medalists .. When given the support they have done miracles .. Apart from our cricket team there is literally no support to others .. They either finance themselves or the play for military teams...
> 
> P.S no YouTube is still banned.



Yes, I know that Pakistan has been successful when it comes to hockey and your national sport cricket on a international scale.

It's just that the percentage of your successful expats are bigger and we know the reasons for that. It's the same with the Arab world and every Muslim country. We discussed it already after all.

Do you use proxies then? It's a shame that we cannot share Youtube clips here in general.

Why did your change your avatar? The other was awesome, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I know that Pakistan has been successful when it comes to hockey and your national sport cricket on a international scale.
> 
> It's just that the percentage of your successful expats are bigger and we know the reasons for that. It's the same with the Arab world and every Muslim country. We discussed it already after all.
> 
> Do you use proxies then? It's a shame that we cannot share Youtube clips here in general.
> 
> Why did your change your avatar? The other was awesome, LOL.



Only if we had resources like the oil rich states man ..

Even to download proxies etc we have to use other proxies bcoz most of the good ones are also banned ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only if we had resources like the oil rich states man ..
> 
> Even to download proxies etc we have to use other proxies bcoz most of the good ones are also banned ..
> View attachment 40128



Man, trust me this does not help much as only UAE, Qatar have top class facilities etc. The problem is just that their native populations are tiny. Besides more often than not it is a curse too, LOL.

It's a great avatar. Like the white horse (what kind of horse is it?), attire, beard and long hair. I have somewhat long hair now but it does not curl that much unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@DESERT FIGHTER

I have always been of the opinion that Baluch and Pashtun people are the closest to Arabs (and other ME people) in terms of look, attire and culture than other ethnic groups of Pakistan such as Sindhi, Mujahir or Punjabi people.

Aside from being closer geographically and having more contact with ME people.

That man on your avatar could look like a traditional tribal in many pats of the Arab world. In Oman were many Baluch people live it is very hard to tell them apart from locals now when they are not wearing their traditional clothing at special occasions.

A Sindhi and Punjabi is usually much easier to stop due to their more foreign looks.

It's just from personal observation, interaction, reading history etc. I have even seen Baluch and Pashtun people write the same here on PDF and elsewhere.

Arab tribals:





IMG_0318 by oboudiold, on Flickr



1949 by oboudiold, on Flickr




2010-10-25_095821 by oboudiold, on Flickr




2500 by oboudiold, on Flickr



037 by oboudiold, on Flickr

@Desert Fox

Do you agree with this as well as a Pashtun my friend?

PS:

Biblical-like figures for the win!


----------



## RazPaK

> I have always been of the opinion that Baluch and Pashtun people are the closest to Arabs (and other ME people) in terms of look, attire and culture than other ethnic groups of Pakistan such as Sindhi, Mujahir or Punjabi people.
> 
> Aside from being closer geographically and having more contact with ME people.
> 
> That man on your avatar could look like a traditional tribal in many pats of the Arab world. In Oman were many Baluch people live it is very hard to tell them apart from locals now when they are not wearing their traditional clothing at special occasions.
> 
> A Sindhi and Punjabi is usually much easier to stop due to their more foreign looks.
> 
> It's just from personal observation, interaction, reading history etc. I have even seen Baluch and Pashtun people write the same here on PDF and elsewhere.
> 
> Arab tribals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0318 by oboudiold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 1949 by oboudiold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010-10-25_095821 by oboudiold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500 by oboudiold, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 037 by oboudiold, on Flickr
> 
> @Desert Fox
> 
> Do you agree with this as well as a Pashtun my friend?
> 
> PS:
> 
> Biblical-like figures for the win!


The closest to Arabs would be from the coastal areas of Pakistan. Baluchistan and Sindh.


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> The closest to Arabs would be from the coastal areas of Pakistan. Baluchistan and Sindh.



Genetic, cultural wise, historical andl geographic wise then Pashtuns and Baluch people seem to be the closest to Arabs and other ME people from my experience.

Sindhi people, Punjabis, Mujahir people much less IMO. The only connection with Sindh are Omanis sending Africans (back then slaves) to Southern Pakistan. Now known as Siddi people.


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Genetic wise, cultural wise, geographic wise then Pashtuns and Baluch people seem to be the closest to Arabs and other ME people from my experience.
> 
> Sindhi people, Punjabis, Mujahir people much less IMO.



But there are actual descendants of Arabs in Sind. You can still trace Bin Qasim's expedition by following the date trees planted by his army in interior Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> But there are actual decedents of Arabs in Sind. You can still trace Bin Qasim's expedition by following the date tree planted by his army in interior Sindh.



Really? Like the about 1000-1500 Arab families in Afghanistan? No, I am not talking about the few thousands Arabs and other Muslims that helped give the Soviets an ***-beating.

History of Arabs in Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think that I once read that many of those families still speak Arabic as their mother tongue. Also there once lived many Arabs in Central Asia (Uzbekistan mainly) that migrated to Afghanistan when the Soviets arrived. They are apparently very much respected in Afghanistan where they mainly live among Pashtuns and Tajiks.

Our expert in Arab history and Chinese friend @Wholegrain once made a very interesting thread about Central Asian Arabs with dozens links and amazing footage. It was very interesting to see.
Anyway that's interesting mate.

But Siddi people are descendants of slaves (mostly from Horn of Africa) that the Portuguese and Omanis brought to Southern Pakistan and Iran as they controlled those lands back then.



> Siddis are descended from Bantu peoples from Southeast Africa that were brought to the Indian subcontinent as slaves by the Portuguese.[1] While most of these migrants became Muslim and a small minority became Christian, very few becameHindu since they could not find themselves a position in the traditional Hindu caste hierarchy.[4]



Siddi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I saw some Pakistani users call them Arabs once, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Really? Like the about 1000-1500 Arab families in Afghanistan? No, I am not talking about the few thousands Arabs and other Muslims that helped give the Soviets an ***-beating.
> 
> History of Arabs in Afghanistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I think that I once read that many of those families still speak Arabic as their mother tongue. Also there once lived many Arabs in Central Asia (Uzbekistan mainly) that migrated to Afghanistan when the Soviets arrived. They are apparently very much respected in Afghanistan where they mainly live among Pashtuns and Tajiks.
> 
> Our expert in Arab history and Chinese friend @Wholegrain once made a very interesting thread about Central Asian Arabs with dozens links and amazing footage. It was very interesting to see.
> Anyway that's interesting mate.
> 
> But Siddi people are descendants of slaves (mostly from Horn of Africa) that the Portuguese and Omanis brought to Southern Pakistan and Iran as they controlled those lands back then.
> 
> 
> 
> Siddi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I saw some Pakistani users call them Arabs once, LOL.




They looked like Arabs to me.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Man, trust me this does not help much as only UAE, Qatar have top class facilities etc. The problem is just that their native populations are tiny. Besides more often than not it is a curse too, LOL.
> 
> It's a great avatar. Like the white horse (what kind of horse is it?), attire, beard and long hair.





al-Hasani said:


> Genetic, cultural wise, historical andl geographic wise then Pashtuns and Baluch people seem to be the closest to Arabs and other ME people from my experience.
> 
> Sindhi people, Punjabis, Mujahir people much less IMO. The only connection with Sindh are Omanis sending Africans (back then slaves) to Southern Pakistan. Now known as Siddi people.



Pakhtun and Baluch are more closer to Iranians in culture n looks than Arabs... Our clothes are also different you wear the long robes we wear baggy trousers n loose shirts and vests .. Apart from tht in the real sense we are federation of tribes .. Some also have different origins .. Like the Pakhtun Ghilzais they are originally of Turkic stock but have assimilated in the Pakhtun society and are Pakhtuns.. And so on .. As for the clothes you wear robes .. We wear baggy trousers and long shirts and vests..It also depends on different regions ...Even today the Baluch style clothes take over 8 meters of cloth lol..

Baluch traditional clothes:

































PS: the black ppl were bought by Baluch kingdoms as slaves and soldiers ... Not Arabs.. Infact hushu khan (black general) was the general of Talpur Baluch dynasty of Sindh .. Who fought the British .. His last words were in Sindhi "massous per Sindh na dessu" or something like tht..translation : I will die but not give Sindh...

Ps tht was Balochi horse..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@RazPaK

I was not aware of Arabs looking like some Bantu people. You must have seen other people. But no the Siddi people have nothing to do with Arabs. Afro-Arabs yes. At least some.

@DESERT FIGHTER

I was talking about Arabs and other ME people. From my experience (look at all the reasons I gave) it's only mostly the Pashtun and Baluch people that resemble (somewhat) Arabs and ME people.

Yes, but there are also many similarities from what I can gather.

For instance those individuals you posted would not be looked upon as foreigners had they worn some of the many local Arab clothing seen across the Arab world:














Nobody would say "hey they look foreign" and people would probably speak to them in Arabic. While if this was your average Indian or Bengali people would not take them as locals in MOST cases.

I once saw your photo on PDF and you look like an ordinary Arab meaning that you could easily fit into most Arab countries without anyone thinking that you are a foreigner.

Very nice horses. I love horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@DESERT FIGHTER @al-Hasani 

I believe many Arab scholar went to Pakistan/India during Mongol invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Pakhtuns:











Indos said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I believe many Arab scholar went to Pakistan/India during Mongol invasion



Our region didn't have Foreigners.. Even the hazaras in our country migrated from Northern Afghanistan. During the 18th century .. As for Mongols they invaded several times but were beaten back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Yalda Hakim (BBC Reporter)

Is she 100 % Pashtun or having 1/2 Pashtun ?

What I know she is Afghan descent

@DESERT FIGHTER and other Pakistani friend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> I was not aware of Arabs looking like some Bantu people. You must have seen other people. But no the Siddi people have nothing to do with Arabs. Afro-Arabs yes. At least some.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I was talking about Arabs and other ME people. From my experience (look at all the reasons I gave) it's only mostly the Pashtun and Baluch people that resemble (somewhat) Arabs and ME people.
> 
> Yes, but there are also many similarities from what I can gather.
> 
> For instance those individuals you posted would not be looked upon as foreigners had they worn some of the many local Arab clothing seen across the Arab world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would say "hey they look foreign" and people would probably speak to them in Arabic. While if this was your average Indian or Bengali people would not take them as locals in MOST cases.
> 
> I once saw your photo on PDF and you look like an ordinary Arab meaning that you could easily fit into most Arab countries without anyone thinking that you are a foreigner.
> 
> Very nice horses. I love horses.


Yes I've noticed your love for horses .. 







But it's the camel tht is truely remarkable n has helped ppl for centuries in terrains such as ours:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos

What is the difference between the ethnic groups of Indonesia (Papuans excluded) and Malay people? Are they not very similar?

Look what I find:

Apparently it's still official in Brunei and Malaysia.

Jawi alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Given that there are millions of Indonesians of Arab or partial Arab origin and Arabs spreading Islam to Indonesia through trade and settlement, mostly exclusively people from Arabia (hence you following the Shafi'i fiqh today) have something similar? I mean a traditional Islamic alphabet?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes I've noticed your love for horses ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 40174
> 
> 
> But it's the camel tht is truely remarkable n has helped ppl for centuries in terrains such as ours:
> 
> View attachment 40169
> View attachment 40170
> View attachment 40171
> View attachment 40172
> View attachment 40173



I love animals in general and try to be kind to them always. I think it is something that I have inherited from my father. I hate when people abuse animals.

Yes, camels are very useful animals and have been central in some of the most well-known civilizations and helped people throughout the world for centuries and saved people from a lot of bad. They were actually the most expensive animal after horses traditionally in the ancient world as they were the best way of transportation on land after horses. We often forget that cars, planes etc. are less than 150 years old!

My favorite animals are horses and falcons but I also like sheep LOL. Eating them too of course. Now please no jokes.

Of course I also admire animals such as lions, leopards and others but I have only seen those animals and not had any contact with them. Well, it often results in death too so that is understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Yalda Hakim (BBC Reporter)
> 
> Is she 100 % Pashtun or having 1/2 Pashtun ?
> 
> What I know she is Afghan descent
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER and other Pakistani friend....



She looks like an average Pashtun lady to me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> I was not aware of Arabs looking like some Bantu people. You must have seen other people. But no the Siddi people have nothing to do with Arabs. Afro-Arabs yes. At least some.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I was talking about Arabs and other ME people. From my experience (look at all the reasons I gave) it's only mostly the Pashtun and Baluch people that resemble (somewhat) Arabs and ME people.
> 
> Yes, but there are also many similarities from what I can gather.
> 
> For instance those individuals you posted would not be looked upon as foreigners had they worn some of the many local Arab clothing seen across the Arab world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would say "hey they look foreign" and people would probably speak to them in Arabic. While if this was your average Indian or Bengali people would not take them as locals in MOST cases.
> 
> I once saw your photo on PDF and you look like an ordinary Arab meaning that you could easily fit into most Arab countries without anyone thinking that you are a foreigner.
> 
> Very nice horses. I love horses.




I usually get Mexican. 

But I am in Texas, so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> I usually get Mexican.
> 
> But I am in Texas, so.



Do you know how much I want to travel to Texas just to eat like a pig for a few days as I hear that the food portions are enormous?
Texas is cool as hell. I would even like to met some of the rednecks there. But it's apparently hot and humid as hell there. At least I heard this was the case in Houston while Dallas is more pleasant.

Mate, how are the beaches in Texas? You never hear about them. It's only about the East Coast, Florida, Hawaii and California.

LOL, I thought that you lived in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Do you know how much I want to travel to Texas just to eat like a pig for a few days as I hear that the portions are enormous?
> Texas is cool as hell. I would even like to met some of the rednecks there. But it's apparently hot and humid as hell there. At least I heard this was the case in Houston while Dallas is more pleasant.
> 
> Mate, how are the beaches in Texas? You never hear about them. It's only about the East Coast, Florida, Hawaii and California.
> 
> LOL, I thought that you lived in Pakistan?



I live in the Austin area. I haven't been to any beaches here, but from what I hear they suck.

As for food I only eat halal, so Muslims tend to give big portions any way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> I usually get Mexican.
> 
> But I am in Texas, so.


Lol señor beaner..

Mexicans are kinda short though .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol señor beaner..
> 
> Mexicans are kinda short..




I've seen a few tall ones. Some of their chicks look ****. I remember going to the bank and this girl looked **** to me, while she thought I was Mexican. She wanted that number, but I was like nah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> I live in the Austin area. I haven't been to any beaches here, but from what I hear they suck.
> 
> As for food I only eat halal, so Muslims tend to give big portions any way.



Really? Texas has quite a coastline after all. That's why I am wondering. You never hear anyone say, "let's go to Texas for a beach holiday" etc. despite its waters being warm all year around and bordering the Mexican Gulf.

Me too, but I have heard from friends who visited that the Muslim community in Texas has absorbed the local traditions of serving huge portions.

I mean what's that saying about the US? "Everything is bigger in the US" Now what's that similar saying about Texas beating all that?

I am STARVING due to the fast. The days are extremely long and it has been 30 degrees Celsius here in Denmark for the past 5-6 days and the humidity is like 99%. All I can think about is food and water.

I wish that I was fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Really? Texas has quite a coastline after all. That's why I am wondering. You never hear anyone say, "let's go to Texas for a beach holiday" etc. despite its waters being warm all year around and bordering the Mexican Gulf.
> 
> Me too, but I have heard from friends who visited that the Muslim community in Texas has absorbed the local traditions of serving huge portions.
> 
> I mean what's that saying about the US? "Everything is bigger in the US" Now what's that similar saying about Texas beating all that?
> 
> I am STARVING due to the fast. The days are extremely long and it has been 30 degrees Celsius here in Denmark for the past 5-6 days.
> 
> I wish that I was fat.



Grocery stores in Texas are huge. They are like warehouses. It takes me 45 mins just to pick up milk. I be like,





I have met plenty of Iranians and Pakistanis here. Arabs, I've only met a Syrian and a Palestinian.

It's 40 degrees here and my mouth is dry as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Malay mostly live in Sumatera/Kalimantan/Sulawesi island
Sundanese: West Java (second largest) = many of them look like East Asian
Javanese: Central Java and East Java (first largest)
Balinese : This is the ethnic that is Hindu and can be seen as not getting any DNA influence from outside world

And all of them are flock to big cities in Java especially Jakarta

Malay people are more hard in character, some tribe are like "easy to fight" like Bugis, in Thailand this tribe is well known and Thai Kingdom hire Bugis people to fight for them in an old time.






Maia Estianty (Sundanese)





Nina Zatulini (West Sumatra, Minang Tribe (can be considered Malay race)

I bet you can see the difference

But they are the pretty ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Multani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakhtun and Baluch are more closer to Iranians in culture n looks than Arabs... Our clothes are also different you wear the long robes we wear baggy trousers n loose shirts and vests .. Apart from tht in the real sense we are federation of tribes .. Some also have different origins .. Like the Pakhtun Ghilzais they are originally of Turkic stock but have assimilated in the Pakhtun society and are Pakhtuns.. And so on .. As for the clothes you wear robes .. We wear baggy trousers and long shirts and vests..It also depends on different regions ...Even today the Baluch style clothes take over 8 meters of cloth lol..
> 
> Baluch traditional clothes:
> 
> View attachment 40153
> View attachment 40154
> View attachment 40155
> View attachment 40156
> View attachment 40157
> View attachment 40158
> View attachment 40159
> View attachment 40160
> View attachment 40162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the black ppl were bought by Baluch kingdoms as slaves and soldiers ... Not Arabs.. Infact hushu khan (black general) was the general of Talpur Baluch dynasty of Sindh .. Who fought the British .. His last words were in Sindhi "massous per Sindh na dessu" or something like tht..translation : I will die but not give Sindh...
> 
> Ps tht was Balochi horse..
> View attachment 40164



what a majestic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Grocery stores in Texas are huge. They are like warehouses. It takes me 45 mins just to pick up milk. I be like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have met plenty of Iranians and Pakistanis here. Arabs, I've only met a Syrian and a Palestinian.
> 
> It's 40 degrees here and my mouth is dry as hell.





I want to experience that. Here in Denmark they are all tiny outside the Arab/Turkish/Pakistani dominated bazars and local shops that i obviously only frequent almost. I and a few other international Muslim students here (I invited them obviously) in Copenhagen had Iftar yesterday with my Pakistani neighbor and the two families that own the local grocery shop across my balcony/street yesterday. It was great. They are Punjabis.

LOL, that was not many. 2 people. That's strange because there are 3.5 million Arabs in the US. Maybe they all left Texas due to 9/11.

Arab American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well, that's a hell of a lot degrees.

@Indos

Thanks bro. What about that alphabet? Do Indonesians have anything similar to the Jawi Alphabet. They must have due to the reasons I mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@RazPaK

Post some typical Texan recipes. Something from the grill if possible. I have plenty of meat in the refrigerator. I should eat it before I go to Hijaz for the end of the Ramadan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thanks bro..


Multani said:


> what a majestic people.


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Dear, I can't stand wrestling. The most stupid sport out there or certainly one of them.
> 
> Don't get what Americans and others see in that "sport".
> 
> It hurts my eyes to watch some of that video. Only watched a few seconds honestly speaking.



Wrestling?? This is Pride closest thing to UFC. Wrestling is lame and predictable. Usually MMA fighters use techniques but these 2 guys go bat-shit after 4:27 in this match LOL


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> Wrestling?? This is Pride closest thing to UFC. Wrestling is lame and predictable. Usually MMA fighters use techniques but these 2 guys go bat-shit after 4:27 in this match LOL


Really? Maybe I should watch the video then dear. At the beginning it looked like wrestling and when I googled those two I got information of them being wrestlers?!
I do like MMA (practiced it myself) but the parts of the video I watched it did not look like that.

I still prefer watching heavyweight boxing.











It's the primate in me that comes up when I put cloves on. Can't help it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> Post some typical Texan recipes. Something from the grill if possible. I have plenty of meat in the refrigerator. I should eat it before I go to Hijaz for the end of the Ramadan.



Bro, I grill Pakistani style. You know how it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Bro, I grill Pakistani style. You know how it is.



So not yet fully integrated I gather then.


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> So not yet fully integrated yet I gather then.



It's not about integration, just taste. A Pakistan kebab is the only kebab, feel me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> It's not about integration, just taste. A Pakistan kebab is the only kebab, feel me.



I was joking.

But I have heard that Texan grill is great. Influenced by nearby Mexican which I have tried and liked a lot. Yes, I have eaten Pakistani kebabs. They are great indeed. In fact I love shawarma, falafel, kebab and whatever I get thrown at me from the ME/South Asia. The cuisines are in general very similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Malaysian Malay





Erra Fazira (Malay Ethnic)

Indonesian Javanese




Dian Sastro Wardoyo (Javanese)

(Both are taken from the beautiful pool)

Javanese women is the most " soft and submissive" character, even we can detect it from their face 

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

> Javanese women is the most " soft and submissive" character, even we can detect it from their face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Really? Maybe I should watch the video then dear. At the beginning it looked like wrestling and when I googled those two I got information of them being wrestlers?!
> I do like MMA (practiced it myself) but the parts of the video I watched it did not look like that.
> 
> I still prefer watching heavyweight boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the primate in me that comes up when I put cloves on. Can't help it.



Having a wrestling background is very helpful in MMA. Wrestling Entertainment sucks but wrestlers are really tough. Jon jones and Rashad evans have some wrestling background as well. Heavyweight boxing was much entertaining when Mike tyson,lennox lewis and hashim rahman used to fight now it's kinda fading away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It is true man ..... 

Sumatran Malay uses Arabic Alfabet in old time ( I just know West Sumatra Malay), I dont know about Javanese, Javanese if not mistaken using Indian Alfabet in the old time (sangkrit).

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> Having a wrestling background is very helpful in MMA. Wrestling Entertainment sucks but wrestlers are really tough. Jon jones and Rashad evans have some wrestling background as well. Heavyweight boxing was much entertaining when Mike tyson,lennox lewis and hashim rahman used to fight now it's kinda fading away.



I know. Wrestling is crucial. But when I wrote wrestling I meant the professional wrestling. Those "clowns" that you see in the US. Sorry, I just don't like it at all and find it annoying.

Professional wrestling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ironically it's the first kind of "martial art" that I have seen on TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> I was joking.
> 
> But I have heard that Texan grill is great. Influenced by nearby Mexican which I have tried and liked a lot. Yes, I have eaten Pakistani kebabs. They are great indeed. In fact I love shawarma, falafel, kebab and whatever I get thrown at me from the ME/South Asia. The cuisines are in general very similar.




Have you gotten the chance to try Pakistani spicy shwarma? It's totally different from the general Arab one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Have you gotten the chance to try Pakistani spicy shwarma? It's totally different from the general Arab one.



LOL, mate Arab cuisine is very diverse. You have 22 countries. There are several spicy versions of shawarma etc. in the Arab world. In Hijaz, Yemen and Morocco much of the cuisine is very much spicy!

It's Turkish and Farsi cuisine that is known for being blend in the ME. Arab is not like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> I know. Wrestling is crucial. But when I wrote wrestling I meant the professional wrestling. Those "clowns" that you see in the US. Sorry, I just don't like it at all and find it annoying.
> 
> Professional wrestling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ironically it's the first kind of "martial art" that I have seen on TV.



I agree! I still don't know how or why so many people show up to their events lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, mate Arab cuisine is very diverse. You have 22 countries. There are several spicy versions of shawarma etc. in the Arab world. In Hijaz, Yemen and Morocco much of the cuisine is very much spicy!
> 
> It's Turkish and Farsi cuisine that is known for being blend in the ME. Arab is not like that.



Iranian food like . Turkish is tolerable but I feel something missing. In the states Arab food is the typical levant style I guess. Tahini sauce on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Iranian food like . Turkish is tolerable but I feel something missing. In the states Arab food is the typical levant style I guess. Tahini sauce on everything.



Arab Levantine cuisine is not hot at all. Only a little bit spicy but mostly herbs are used. On this front it resembles nearby Turkish cuisine more but it's still more spicy than your average Turkish cuisine. More spices are used at least.

When it comes to Arab cuisine from North Africa (Moroccan especially) a hell lot of spices are used and also on the Arabian Peninsula. Especially Yemeni cuisine.

I mean Arabia was always famous for culinary herbs, spices, incense, myrrh etc. Since the first real international trade route emerged 3200 years ago. When incense was the most valuable goods in the world.

Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Later during the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean trade more trading occurred with South Asia, South East Asia (where most of the spices actually originate from) @Indos etc.

Indian Ocean trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Besides ties with the Arabian Peninsula and South Asia are 5000 years old. They are ancient.



> Trade and cultural links between Arabia and South Asia date back to third millennium BC.[1]
> 
> Heptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991. ISBN 9788170233404.



Of course South Asian cuisine is still more spicy in general than Arab but the difference is not that big between certain regions/countries in the Arab world. Just like you have regions in South Asia that eat less spicy food and some eat much more spicy food than the average South Asian.

Both Arab and South Asian cuisine is very diverse especially Arab as it concerns cuisines from 22 countries that are located in different parts of the world yet all bordering each other geographically. 

I once made a thread about Arab cuisine where I planned to include cuisines from the entire Arab world (LOL) but I only covered Yemen as the cuisine there is close to South Asian cuisine so I wanted to see the reaction here on PDF:

Yemeni cuisine (other Arab cuisines may be posted)

Sorry for the essay and the links but I always like to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> I agree! I still don't know how or why so many people show up to their events lol.



Professional wrestling "stars" in KSA: (From this year)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Professional wrestling "stars" in KSA: (From this year)


I think the dude with the beard and the cap is of Arab descent.His name's Damien sandow. He is kinda entertaining when it comes to mocking the fans.I heard they also performed in Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> I think the dude with the beard and the cap is of Arab descent.His name's Damien sandow. He is kinda entertaining when it comes to mocking the fans.I heard they also performed in Dubai.



He is. His full name is *Aaron Steven Haddad.* The last name is of Arab origin.

I think that he is Arab on his father's side only but I am not sure. Don't know him well.

On some photos he resembles an Arab/ME person but on others not much.





Dear, that was in Riyadh, not Dubai.

Where they also in Dubai?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here is an article posted in Dawn today.. You may like to read it:
> Hitler quotes will not help the Palestinians - Blogs - DAWN.COM


I never endorsed what Hitler allegedly and supposedly did to Jews during WW2.

AFAIK, Palestinians were always labeled as terrorist for trying to defend themselves, regardless of some Muslims admiration of Hitler. In fact, i think its safe to say that Muslims admiration of Hitler arises due to the persecution and mass murder of the Palestinians by the Zionists and the media bias towards Islam from the Zionist owned media.

If Jews had any sense in them, they wouldn't feed anti-semetism through their racist, discriminatory acts towards Muslims and Arabs.

And secondly, i don't see anyone condemning Jews for erecting Statues of the imperialist mass murderer Churchill or that Marxist Tyrant Stalin, both of whom are responsible for the deaths of millions of people worldwide, in fact Stalin alone has murdered and starved more people than Hitler did during WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> He is. His full name is *Aaron Steven Haddad.* The last name is of Arab origin.
> 
> I think that he is Arab on his father's side only but I am not sure. Don't know him well.
> 
> On some photos he resembles an Arab/ME person but on others not much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, that was in Riyadh, not Dubai.
> 
> Where they also in Dubai?!


Yes they were in Dubai also,Thess pic was taken in Burj Khalifah









I heard Rima fakih also wants to become a wrestler. She gonna go from Miss Usa to becoming a wrestler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

My favourite food are Kurdish (Turkish) food and Pakistani food.

Pakistani above all of course 

I fell in love with Turkish food after my friend repeatedly makes me try it over and over.

@RazPaK: Give it more of a chance.


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> Yes they were in Dubai also,Thess pic was taken in Burj Khalifah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Rima fakih also wants to become a wrestler. She gonna go from Miss Usa to becoming a wrestler





Really?

Female professional wrestler? You gotta be kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Really?
> 
> Female professional wrestler? You gotta be kidding.


I'm not kidding












All the Lebanese in America support her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@MOHSENAM 

Delete your thread of Hamas military successes. Leave that for later okay. I will post whatever military related stuff in the live thread. But, don't create those threads because this isn't Iranmilitaryforum where the people are informed that Palestinians are freedom fighters. This forum, many aren't familiar with Hamas. 

THanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> ​




WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

كل سنة و انتو طيبين جميعا بمناسبة عيد الفطر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Really?
> 
> Female professional wrestler? You gotta be kidding.



read your banter with the Indian posters over the Israel thing 

But then I read your comments about dark skinned people 

how dare you mock Dravidians, the smartest among the South Asians 

kidding 



Hazzy997 said:


> @MOHSENAM
> 
> Delete your thread of Hamas military successes. Leave that for later okay. I will post whatever military related stuff in the live thread. But, don't create those threads because this isn't Iranmilitaryforum where the people are informed that Palestinians are freedom fighters. This forum, many aren't familiar with Hamas.
> 
> THanks.



how are you holding up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> read your banter with the Indian posters over the Israel thing
> 
> But then I read your comments about dark skinned people
> 
> how dare you mock Dravidians, the smartest among the South Asians
> 
> kidding
> 
> 
> 
> how are you holding up?



Doing well lately, exhausted though. Have plans for tomorrow. Soon fall season will return and life will go back to being routine. Hbu?


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> Doing well lately, exhausted though. Have plans for tomorrow. Soon fall season will return and life will go back to being routine. Hbu?



trying to survive negative degree temperatures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> trying to survive negative degree temperatures



Weather has been decent and consistent for me. Compared to last year. How has life been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> Weather has been decent and consistent for me. Compared to last year. *How has life been?*



pretty good. But it seems I have been fighting more with Indians on this forum than my sworn enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

I see you got your first paycheck. How does it feel now? 

Does it feel better than in the past depending on your parents? You feel like you completed the struggle in life right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I see you got your first paycheck. How does it feel now?
> 
> Does it feel better than in the past depending on your parents? You feel like you completed the struggle in life right.



Its awesome t bro. Ive had paychecks before, but it was my first one as doctor. Before I always used to work part time as an orderly in hospital. But this feels more like a REAL salary, because the job is more serious and I get more money. I never had so much money lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Its awesome t bro. Ive had paychecks before, but it was my first one as doctor. Before I always used to work part time as an orderly in hospital. But this feels more like a REAL salary, because the job is more serious and I get more money. I never had so much money lol



What do you want to do with your money?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> What do you want to do with your money?



Buy some new clothes. Maybe a Playstation 4 
No, but mainly Im just going to use it to pay rent and for food for the remainder of my education. It should be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

ResurgentIran said:


> Buy some new clothes. Maybe a Playstation 4
> No, but mainly Im just going to use it to pay rent and for food for the remainder of my education. It should be enough.


Buy what you need before you get married. Tools, games, etc. Things women arnt interested in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخخير وصصحه وسسسلامه وينعاد عليكم كل سسنه وانتم بافضضل ححال

العيد نعمة من الله لينشر الفرحة في قلوب عباده وللصائم فرحتان : فرحة عند فطره وفرحة عند لقاء ربه

اللهم اجعلنا من الفرحين بعيد الفطر ومن الفريحن بلقائك

اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزة ، و فرج قلوب جميع المسلمين

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Wa inta bee alf khayr, ameen ya rab al 3alameen .

...........

Is facebook working with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Kaan said:


> Buy what you need before you get married. Tools, games, etc. Things women arnt interested in.


I'm interested in Games! Mind Games! 
Kaan is there a way we can add smileys like these<--- holding flags from Turkey,Ksa,Haiti,Palestine,Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> Only reason some people without a reason favors Saudi Arabia is because of Makka and Madina, some people thinks its something "divine", thats especially applies to Muslim regions far from Middle East or holy lands, they have no idea about the real situation, in their eyes Saudi Arabia is all about Holy Lands and Islam. So I wouldn't call it a real influence of Abdush or something. His influence is mostly limited by several of the Arab states.



Newsweek Names King Abdullah among Top 10 Global Leaders - U.S.-Saudi Arabian Business Council

Saudi King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz al-Saud: The Most Important Man In The Middle East - Forbes

Al-Saud, H.M. King Abdullah bin Abdul-Aziz | The Muslim 500

KAICIID - The Centre





With all due respect then you are saying that Newsweek, Forbes and several other well-known and well-recognized organizations and analysts (just make a quick google search on the topic) are less knowledgeable then you. KSA's religious clout is without competition. This creates a lot of influence and obviously Muslims across the world will always worry about the state of Makkah and Madinah just like we worry about Al-Quds.

Yet your little theory makes close to no sense as KSA is the most popular Muslim country according to most polls. So It's not "a few people". The reasons for that are not important here. They can always be discussed.

I am sure that the billions of dollars KSA have donated in humanitarian aid to Muslims and non-Muslims across the world is highly appreciated. KSA is one of the biggest donors in human history which I think is very admirable thing.

Lastly KSA sponsors thousands of mosques economically, Islamic centers across the world and helps make Dawah. For you as a non-practising Muslim this might not have any interest but for many it has.

Saudi foreign assistance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

KSA is also spending big sums on education, technology and science across the world to improve the world.

Saudis donate most to UK universities - FT.com

KSA aid during the past 1 year (in fact 11 months)

*Foreign Aid*
July 25, 2014King Abdullah issues directive to provide Palestinian Health Ministry with $26.7 million
July 22, 2014Saudi clinics treat 2,158 Syrians in Al-Zaatari camp in Jordan
July 17, 2014IIRO distributes 10,000 Iftar food baskets to Syrian refugees in Egypt
July 15, 2014Emergency Meeting of Arab Foreign Ministers held in Cairo
July 13, 2014King Abdullah issues directive to provide Palestinian Red Crescent with $53 million
July 11, 2014Saudi Arabia donates more than 10 million polio vaccines to Pakistan
July 10, 2014Saudi Campaign for Syria continues provision of food and relief aid
July 9, 2014IIRO starts implementation of Ramadan program in Yemen
July 8, 2014Crown Prince receives President of International Committee of the Red Cross
July 7, 2014Crown Prince chairs Cabinet session (7/7/14)
July 6, 2014Saudi Arabia initiates medical, educational programs for displaced Syrians in Lebanon
July 3, 2014Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques Iftar Project launched in Sudan
July 3, 2014750 Iftar food baskets distributed in Mali
July 2, 2014U.N. expresses gratitude for Kingdom’s $500 million donation for Iraq
July 1, 2014King Abdullah Orders $500 Million in Humanitarian Assistance to the Iraqi People
June 30, 2014Agreement signed between Saudi Campaign for Palestinians in Gaza, UNRWA
June 30, 2014Saudi national campaign continues shelter project for Syrians in Lebanon
June 27, 2014IDB Board of Governors concludes annual meeting in Jeddah
June 27, 2014Saudi Campaign launches food basket distribution project in Pakistan
June 26, 2014SDF aids Yemen, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, Chad, Guinea, Mozambique
June 25, 2014IIRO conducts 188 surgeries in Yemen
June 24, 2014Saudi Campaign distributes more rent checks to Syrians in Lebanon
June 24, 2014Crown Prince receives Microsoft founder Bill Gates
June 22, 2014IIRO to launch Iftar aid project in 29 countries
June 19, 2014Kingdom continues distribution of assistance to displaced Syrians in Lebanon
June 18, 2014Kingdom distributing 150 tons of dates to Syrians in Lebanon during Ramadan
June 16, 2014Kingdom extends aid to displaced Syrians in Lebanon
June 4, 2014Kingdom pays 6 months of rent for 1,000 displaced Syrian families in Lebanon
June 3, 2014International Islamic Relief Organization finances 25 surgeries in Yemen
June 2, 2014World Bank President thanks the Kingdom for its assistance
May 26, 2014IDB signs $2 billion sustainable development agreement with Kazakhstan
May 25, 2014International Islamic Relief Organization conducts 25 surgeries in Sudan
May 25, 2014Saudi Committee sends aid to Afghans affected by floods, landslides
May 24, 2014Al-Rabeeah announces success of Sudanese twins’ separation surgery
May 23, 2014Saudi medical team to separate conjoined Sudanese twins
May 21, 2014Saudi Campaign resumes distribution of assistance in Jordan
May 17, 2014IIRO performs 250 surgeries in Yemen
May 16, 2014OIC initiates humanitarian projects in Chad
May 13, 2014IDB provides $50 million for agricultural project rehabilitation in Sudan
May 13, 2014Work begins on $270 million Saudi-funded road in Jordan
May 11, 2014SFD funds $232 million in developmental projects in Jordan
May 8, 2014Saudi Campaign for Syria donations reach $207 million
May 4, 2014IIRO undertakes several drinking water and irrigation projects in Somalia
May 1, 2014Saudi Campaign gives food to 171 Syrian families in Jordan
April 29, 2014Saudi delegation attends Friends of Yemen meeting in London
April 28, 2014Crown Prince chairs Cabinet session (4/28/14)
April 27, 2014IIRO provides assistance to people affected by war in Afghanistan
April 21, 2014Dr. Al-Harthi meets with U.S. Envoy for Syria
April 20, 2014IIRO provides aid to 4,000 orphans in Chad
April 17, 2014Saudi Campaign for Syrians distributes 18th round of aid
April 15, 2014Yemeni Health Minister meets with SFD delegation
April 14, 2014Saudi Campaign for Pakistan launches school bag project
April 14, 2014Saudi Campaign for Syrians distributes 17th round of aid
April 11, 2014Conjoined Iraqi twins successfully separated
April 10, 2014Iraqi conjoined twins’ surgery starts at King Abdulaziz Medical City
April 8, 2014Saudi Arabia donates $100 million to Arab Trade Financing Program
April 7, 2014Saudi National Campaign for Syrians targets people of Zarqaa Province
April 7, 2014Arab Organization for Red Crescent and Cross headquarters dedicated in Riyadh
March 24, 2014SFD funds dialysis center, long term care facility in Bahrain
March 24, 2014Saudi Campaign for Syria helps refugees in eastern Jordan
March 23, 2014IIRO distributes aid to Congolese refugees in Uganda
March 21, 2014Saudi Campaign completes distribution of winter supplies in northern Jordan
March 18, 2014Kingdom donates $1 million to the International Organization for Migration
March 18, 2014IIRO medical camp performs 500 cataract surgeries in Nigeria
March 17, 2014Kingdom donates sacrificial meat to Yemen, the Comoros
March 16, 2014IIRO aid benefits 3,603,788 Syrian refugees
March 16, 2014Solidarity Campaign for Syria collects SR 75 million in cash, SR 20 million in goods
March 15, 2014Saudi Ambassador delivers relief aid to Niger’s government
March 10, 2014IIRO hands out 3,500 food rations to Syrians in northern Lebanon
March 9, 2014Kingdom gives India’s Hamdard University $5 million in aid
March 5, 2014Saudi Arabia donates $1 million to UN Human Rights Commission
March 4, 2014200 tons of Saudi dates presented to Jordanian officials
March 3, 2014SR 65 million donated to Solidarity Campaign for Syrian Children
February 25, 2014“Day of Solidarity with the Children of Syria” begins in the Kingdom
February 24, 2014Yemeni conjoined twins arrive at King Fahd Medical City
February 20, 2014Saudi Campaign distributes winter clothes to Syrian families in Jordan
February 7, 2014Saudi Ambassador gifts sacrificial sheep meat to Sudan
February 6, 2014Saudi Campaign distributes winter clothes to Syrians in Sidon
February 2, 2014Saudi aid continues to arrive at Syrian refugee camps in Jordan
February 2, 2014IIRO organizes medical campaign in Yemen
February 1, 2014Saudi Campaign distributes winter supplies in Lebanon
January 26, 2014Saudi Arabia provides Yemen with 15 tons of desert locust pesticides
January 20, 201411th relief convoy sent to Syrian refugees
January 20, 2014Saudi Ambassador opens medical clinics, drinking water projects in Sudan
January 15, 2014Kingdom increases aid to Syrian people
January 14, 2014Saudi Campaign distributes clothing, blankets to Syrian refugees in Lebanon
January 13, 2014IIRO aids victims of earthquakes in Baluchistan
January 13, 2014Crown Prince chairs Cabinet session (1/13/14)
January 9, 2014IIRO establishes orphan centers in Asian, African countries
January 5, 2014Saudi Arabia provides $40 million for Palestinian Authority budget
January 4, 2014IIRO team carries out eye surgeries for 1,000 patients in Nigeria
January 2, 2014Yemeni President lays foundation stone for King Abdullah Medical City
January 1, 2014Saudi-organized disaster combat training course held in Sudan
December 31, 2013Sacrificial meat shipments arrive in Gambia, Senegal, Mauritania
December 31, 2013Alwaleed bin Talal Foundation donates $200,000 for Syrian children
December 30, 2013Saudi Campaign for Somali People provides financial aid for malnourished children
December 17, 2013IIRO provides winter aid to Syrians in multiple countries
December 17, 2013Saudi Campaign distributes aid in Lebanon’s Bekka Valley
December 15, 2013Saudi Committee sends money for housing units in Rafah
December 14, 2013Saudi Campaign distributes blankets to Syrian refugees in Lebanon
December 12, 2013SFD signs agreements with UNHCR to provide $10 million for Syrian refugees
December 9, 2013Kingdom has approved over $135 million in aid projects for Somalia
December 3, 2013Interior Minister approves SR 32 million in aid to Syrian Campaign
November 28, 2013Saudi Arabia sends eight vehicles to combat locust outbreak in Sudan
November 21, 2013Saudi Campaign hands out more rent checks to Syrians in Beirut
November 20, 2013Prince Saud Al-Faisal attends 3rd Arab-African Summit in Kuwait
November 18, 2013Saudi Campaign to assist Syrian people distributed over $114 million
November 17, 2013Kingdom donates to UNHCR’s Rohingya appeal
November 15, 2013King Abdullah donates $10 million to Typhoon Haiyan recovery
November 6, 2013IIROSA provides medical treatment for Yemenis, food baskets for Syrians
October 29, 2013IIRO implements sacrificial meat project in Guinea
October 28, 2013Kingdom to support anti-polio campaign in Pakistan
October 24, 2013Meat from 100 heads of cattle distributed in Chad
October 19, 2013Sheep meat distributed to Syrian refugees in Jordan
October 7, 20131,165,172 pilgrims have arrived in Saudi Arabia from abroad
October 4, 2013Saudi Campaign sends relief convoy to Baluchistan
October 1, 2013Saudi Ambassador opens 2 field hospitals in Egypt
September 30, 2013King Abdullah sponsors Hajj pilgrims
September 30, 2013Saudi relief program launched for earthquake victims in Balochistan
September 26, 2013Kingdom pays rent for 68 more Syrian families in Lebanon
September 18, 2013Saudi Campaign continues refugee housing project in Lebanon
September 17, 2013IIRO launches urgent relief project for flood victims in Pakistan
September 14, 2013Saudi Arabia donates $300,000 to anti-piracy fund
September 12, 2013Saudi National Campaign provides rent checks to displaced Syrians in Lebanon
September 2, 2013Crown Prince chairs Cabinet session (9/2/13)
September 1, 2013Saudi Arabia donates $200 million to support Palestinian cities

Foreign Aid


@Chak Bamu there was no need to close that other thread. Just delete troll posts or posts of no quality from that well-known troll and serial double user.


----------



## Targon

Yep I don't believe, at least I doubt what they take as base, its probably wealth of Saudi family as they barely involve or influence in foreign affairs, I believe what I see.

And I'm still behind what I said about the source of favor, you have varying views in Middle East, but when you get further from Middle east rate of favoring increases, I mentioned the reason for that, purely emotional without an actual knowlodge of the country or ruling family.


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> Yep I don't believe, at least I doubt what they take as base, its probably wealth of Saudi family as they barely involve or influence in foreign affairs, I believe what I see.
> 
> And I'm still behind what I said about the source of favor, you have varying views in Middle East, but when you get further from Middle east rate of favoring increases, I mentioned the reason for that, purely emotional without an actual knowlodge of the country or ruling family.



I already gave you the reasons for why those world-renowned organizations have written what they have written. It's pretty much well-known among those circles. They did not make it up and surely they have much more knowledge than you have on this field.

Yet, KSA is still much more popular in the ME than un-popular as all polls show. Moreover we are talking about the entire Islamic world and not just the ME which is a small part of that.

As I said KSA is the most popular Muslim country out there according to dozens of polls and the reasons for that are many as I have mentioned.


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> I already gave you the reasons for why those world-renowned organizations have written what they have written. It's pretty much well-known among those circles. They did not make it up and surely they have much more knowledge than you have on this field.
> 
> Yet, KSA is still much more popular in the ME than un-popular as all polls show. Moreover we are talking about the entire Islamic world and not just the ME which is a small part of that.
> 
> As I said KSA is the most popular Muslim country out there according to dozens of polls and the reasons for that are many as I have mentioned.



I don't expect you to agree or something(it would be the end of world if you agreed ), I'm stating my opinion and I still see nothing that debunks it, Saudi Arabia or Royal family has no stance or influence that could gain them favor, most of favoring is purely emotional, now lets end it before its comes to superior, cradle of civilization Arab world again


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> I don't expect you to agree or something(it would be the end of world if you agreed ), I'm stating my opinion and I still see nothing that debunks it, Saudi Arabia or Royal family has no stance or influence that could gain them favor, most of favoring is purely emotional, now lets end it before its comes to superior, cradle of civilization Arab world again



As I said I have Forbes, Newsweek, actual polls showing popularity and dozens of other links and analysts (not having anything to do with KSA) on my side so as I said if you think that you are more knowledgeable than all of them on this field then fair enough then we don't have much more to add I guess since we will not agree.


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> As I said I have Forbes, Newsweek, actual polls showing popularity and dozens of other links and analysts (not having anything to do with KSA) on my sides so as I said if you think that you are more knowledgeable than all them on this field then fair enough then we don't have much more to add I guess.



Popularity of country has nothing with actual political influence of state or King, and I keep repeating the reason about where this popularity comes from. I keep asking about the base of these sources, let Saudi Arabia aside, entire Arab League is pretty much useless and not taken much seriously, now what is "most influential" ? all King has is money nothing else, money opens gates of business but personally he doesn't have the favor of masses or have his name known everywhere.

Now really end this here because we will go nowhere, our opinions will not change.


----------



## Hakan

Mugwop said:


> I'm interested in Games! Mind Games!
> Kaan is there a way we can add smileys like these<--- holding flags from Turkey,Ksa,Haiti,Palestine,Egypt?


We asked webby a million times to add the turkish flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Targon 

Stop writing nonsense. Not going to bother anymore. I said everything that is needed to be said in this discussion.


----------



## Targon

Just because you like it that way doesn't means everyone has to agree, I don't have a grudge againts you or something I'm just saying what I think.


----------



## al-Hasani

Targon said:


> Just because you like it that way doesn't means everyone has to agree, I don't have a grudge againts you or something I'm just saying what I think.



You come across as arrogant and highly misinformed in this discussion as you are disputing world-renowned organizations, actual polls, plenty of sources and what not. You are basically disputing reliable data. Of course I have a hard time taking that seriously.

But whatever.


----------



## Targon

al-Hasani said:


> You come across as arrogant and highly misinformed in this discussion as you are disputing world-renowned organizations, actual polls, plenty of sources and what not. You are basically disputing reliable data. Of course I have a hard time taking that seriously.
> 
> But whatever.



I'm disputing the details and backgrounds of these polls(Taking our facts from media is another issue to discuiss), but you just have to ignore whatever is kind of negative about your country. 

Yeah whatever.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Andalusi Knight

Welcome to the forum 7abibi. Great to see another brother joining PDF. We had an Moroccan user @FARSOLDIER but I think that he left the forum. At least he has not been seen for months.

There are not too many of us Arabs compared to our actual numbers out there (450 million) which might have something to do with this being a Pakistani forum but we have quite a sizable Saudi Arabian community, a few Egyptian users, a few Iraqi users, a few Tunisian users, a few Algerian users and your random Arab from Oman, Lebanon, Palestine, Kuwait, Syria, UAE etc.

Not many are that active though yet this section of the forum is still quite active compared to the numbers of active Arab users.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rockstar08 

Have you thought about using a proxy from Pakistan so you can watch Youtube?


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> @rockstar08
> 
> Have you thought about using a proxy from Pakistan so you can watch Youtube?



yeah i thought but bro , i dont want to open Youtube .. as my personal opinion .. i tried not to open those Webs which Contains insulting matter on my Prophet ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> yeah i thought but bro , i dont want to open Youtube .. as my personal opinion .. i tried not to open those Webs which Contains insulting matter on my Prophet ..



I respect your opinion but it is a shame that you are unable to watch a lot of interesting videos. For instance the one I posted to you that answered your questions.

I think that you can see similar videos on Dailymotion though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> I respect your opinion but it is a shame that you are unable to watch a lot of interesting videos. For instance the one I posted to you that answered your questions.
> 
> I think that you can see similar videos on Dailymotion though.



yep exactly what i do ... dailymotion is better Alternative ... 
do you have any link from Dailmotion for same video ? ? 
or i must have to use proxy for Youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

al-Hasani said:


> @Chak Bamu there was no need to close that other thread. Just delete troll posts or posts of no quality from that well-known troll and serial double user.



Too many bad words were being used all around - for you, for your country, and by yourself about others. If you had something left to say, I can open the thread. But then you have to promise me that you would stay civil and not be provoked.


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> yep exactly what i do ... dailymotion is better Alternative ...
> do you have any link from Dailmotion for same video ? ?
> or i must have to use proxy for Youtube



I cannot find that same video on Dailymotion unfortunately.






I think that this will work initially although I am not sure at all.

VPN – Secure Private Virtual Network Service – Hide My ***!

Just enter Youtube through that VPN and then search on "Trip to Wadi-e Al Baida near Madinah"

The video is 18 minutes and 8 seconds long.



Chak Bamu said:


> Too many bad words were being used all around - for you, for your country, and by yourself about others. If you had something left to say, I can open the thread. But then you have to promise me that you would stay civil and not be provoked.



I was civil the entire debate. I never made any insults at all. Please show where I did so in that thread. It was that serial troll and 10 times double user that used derogatory terms in that troll post that you rightly deleted in that thread.


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> I cannot find that same video on Dailymotion unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this will work initially although I am not sure at all.
> 
> VPN – Secure Private Virtual Network Service – Hide My ***!
> 
> Just enter Youtube through that VPN and then search on "Trip to Wadi-e Al Baida near Madinah"
> 
> The video is 18 minutes and 8 seconds long.
> 
> 
> 
> I was civil the entire debate. I never made any insults at all. Please show where I did so in that thread. It was that serial troll and 10 times double user that used derogatory terms in that troll post that you rightly deleted in that thread.



ok bro i will watch it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

al-Hasani said:


> I was civil the entire debate. I never made any insults at all. Please show where I did so in that thread. It was that serial troll and 10 times double user that used derogatory terms in that troll post that you rightly deleted in that thread.



I've edited one of your posts to get rid of some insults. I do not quite recall what you had written; something about Fake Arab wannabes Ayatollahs and such: King Abdullah calls Israeli onslaught war crime | Page 6

There has been some days of peace, until this flare up. There will be another, then another, and then another. I shall keep advising you and MOHSENAM to be careful and civil. Banning is not really a solution. Motivated people always find a way to come back. Its best to be sensitive and polite. I am not saying that you are not sensitive and polite - but stressing the need to stay that way despite provocation.


----------



## al-Hasani

Chak Bamu said:


> I've edited one of your posts to get rid of some insults. I do not quite recall what you had written; something about Fake Arab wannabes Ayatollahs and such: King Abdullah calls Israeli onslaught war crime | Page 6
> 
> There has been some days of peace, until this flare up. There will be another, then another, and then another. I shall keep advising you and MOHSENAM to be careful and civil. Banning is not really a solution. Motivated people always find a way to come back. Its best to be sensitive and polite. I am not saying that you are not sensitive and polite - but stressing the need to stay that way despite provocation.



That is not an insult at all. That's what they are. A tiny minority of them are from Sadah families and the rest just use that ancestry to boost their position. Arab genealogists and Sadah families in the Arab world have confirmed this long ago by exposing their lies.

Well, I was in KSA for 1 week and when I returned earlier this week all I saw was the usual troll posts of that serial double user and systematic troll. Mentioning KSA in every thread and writing historical nonsense.

Well unlike him then I have NEVER made any double user nor violated any of my bans.

I was extremely cool and calm-headed in that thread that you are referring to and had discussions (sane ones) with all the users in that thread.

But even though I tagged several moderators in the beginning of the thread (actually the very first post) because I could predict that it would attract the usual suspects they still were able to troll.

Anyway now it is closed and there is no reason to open it as it is old news. I have no intention to engage with those trolls either anymore.


----------



## Chak Bamu

@al-Hasani you may indeed be saying the truth when you write those words. That is not half as important as the fact that it is inflammatory material nonetheless. When you use such words, what do you expect?


----------



## Andalusi Knight

al-Hasani said:


> @Andalusi Knight
> 
> Welcome to the forum 7abibi. Great to see another brother joining PDF. We had an Moroccan user @FARSOLDIER but I think that he left the forum. At least he has not been seen for months.
> 
> There are not too many of us Arabs compared to our actual numbers out there (450 million) which might have something to do with this being a Pakistani forum but we have quite a sizable Saudi Arabian community, a few Egyptian users, a few Iraqi users, a few Tunisian users, a few Algerian users and your random Arab from Oman, Lebanon, Palestine, Kuwait, Syria, UAE etc.
> 
> Not many are that active though yet this section of the forum is still quite active compared to the numbers of active Arab users.



Ahleen fik yalghali, it's my pleasure to be here with you, and to be welcomed by you habibi..

I tried to invite my friends to join the PDF forum, and all of them are in vocation for the moment because I haven't seen them for a while, once I get a signal from them I will drive them to you for sure..

And if any of you wants my FB account can look for me, my name on the FB is "Zakaria Yerrou"..

I appreciate your welcoming again my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Blessings and Peace to you All !
Happy Sunday Folks!

Special regards to my friend @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Andalusi Knight said:


> Ahleen fik yalghali, it's my pleasure to be here with you, and to be welcomed by you habibi..
> 
> I tried to invite my friends to join the PDF forum, and all of them are in vocation for the moment because I haven't seen them for a while, once I get a signal from them I will drive them to you for sure..
> 
> And if any of you wants my FB account can look for me, my name on the FB is "Zakaria Yerrou"..
> 
> I appreciate your welcoming again my brother.



إنه لشرف عظيم أن ينضمّ مستخدم عربي شقيق آخر إلى صفوفنا

من فضلك لا تتردد في الدخول وإنني أتطلع إلى مساهمتك في القسم العربي من المنتدى وأماكن أخرى

هل تعلم أن العائلة المالكة المغربية (سلالة العلويين الفيلاليين) هي أصلا من الحجاز؟





Nihonjin1051 said:


> Blessings and Peace to you All !
> Happy Sunday Folks!
> 
> Special regards to my friend @al-Hasani



Thank you and for you too.
I hope that you are doing well my Samurai brother.















​


----------



## al-Hasani

Watch: Unveiled Saudi anchorwoman causes controversy | GulfNews.com



@Bubblegum Crisis​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> Watch: Unveiled Saudi anchorwoman causes controversy | GulfNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> @Bubblegum Crisis​




  

There is again so much, so much, so much path… 


*Nadine Umayya Khammash (Al Arabiya News)*







_Damn it !_ We are in 2014. *In 2014*. 







...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> There is again so much, so much, so much path…
> 
> 
> *Nadine Umayya Khammash (Al Arabiya News)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Damn it !_ We are in 2014. *In 2014*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Very big problems!? Indeed! Crazy people.


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani bro, I did not understand why you are hitting your head to a wall.  Are you against that anchorwomen since she is not wearing hijab?


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani bro, I did not understand why you are hitting your head to a wall.  Are you against that anchorwomen since she is not wearing hijab?



No, no, no we are just angry at such nonsense news even getting publicity by some retards as there are unveiled Saudi Arabian and other Arab women on Al-Arabiya where there are no problems from people and when a young Saudi Arabian news presenter on a private owned Saudi Arabian TV station in London reads some news without a veil some people are starting to complain.

Me and @Bubblegum Crisis are against such nonsense and against such priorities as there are plenty of non-veiled women on KSA television and Arab television in general, Saudi Arabian and GCC women overall are obsessed about fashion and can afford it and all the males have seen everything in this regard.

We are angry because of the publicity that such nonsense news gets and we hope that this stops so real problems can be addressed instead. 

This discussion derives from this thread where I have written my opinion about this and other users from KSA and other people:

A female news presenter without a headscarf in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Andalusi Knight said:


> Ahleen fik yalghali, it's my pleasure to be here with you, and to be welcomed by you habibi..
> 
> I tried to invite my friends to join the PDF forum, and all of them are in vocation for the moment because I haven't seen them for a while, once I get a signal from them I will drive them to you for sure..
> 
> And if any of you wants my FB account can look for me, my name on the FB is "Zakaria Yerrou"..
> 
> I appreciate your welcoming again my brother.



إنه لشرف عظيم أن ينضمّ مستخدم عربي شقيق آخر إلى صفوفنا

من فضلك لا تتردد في الدخول وإنني أتطلع إلى مساهمتك في القسم العربي من المنتدى وأماكن أخرى

هل تعلم أن العائلة المالكة المغربية (سلالة العلويين الفيلاليين) هي أصلا من الحجاز؟






Nihonjin1051 said:


> Blessings and Peace to you All !
> Happy Sunday Folks!
> 
> Special regards to my friend @al-Hasani



Thank you and for you too.
I hope that you are doing well my Samurai brother. It's time for you to update the Arabic Music thread.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

What is it with Kurds on the internet that live abroad? Why do they make their own history books and why are they rewriting history?

It is ridiculous. Special cases. I can't believe that Kurds from the ME are like that but maybe they have been brainwashed too.

This can happen when you never had your own country, I guess?





Biji "Kurdistan" and biji Rudaw.

I don't want to embarrass him further but the Krak des Chevaliers was built by French crusaders between 1140 and 1170. Nothing to do with Kurds other than Arabs naming that hill and a former smaller fortress on that site after a few Kurds (mercenaries) that they used 100 years earlier and later the French adopted that name (حصن الأكراد) and translated it into French.

I guess coastal Syria is now "Kurdistan" too for this reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> What is it with Kurds on the internet that live abroad? Why do they make their own history books and why are they rewriting history?
> 
> It is ridiculous. Special cases. I can't believe that Kurds from the ME are like that but maybe they have been brainwashed too.
> 
> This can happen when you never had your own country, I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biji "Kurdistan" and biji Rudaw.
> 
> I don't want to embarrass him further but the Krak des Chevaliers was built by French crusaders between 1140 and 1170. Nothing to do with Kurds other than Arabs naming that hill and a former smaller fortress on that site after a few Kurds (mercenaries) that they used 100 years earlier and later the French adopted that name (حصن الأكراد) and translated it into French.
> 
> I guess coastal Syria is now "Kurdistan" too for this reason.



Dude, Kurds are a 100% similar replica of farsis, and have the same intentions to falsify history and create some history to cover their historical butt hurts. their racism and supremacy beliefs are also world-known. As a person who has lived with them for many years, my suggestion to you is never take them seriously and never trust them. they are 100% words, and propaganda, and zero capability.

PS. about that map, it includes part of Azerbaijan and also Arabistan(Al-Ahwaz Al-Arabi), which shows the wet dreams of them. If they want these lands, they can come and take it, although I doubt if they achieve anything but a big middle finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> Dude, Kurds are a 100% similar replica of farsis, and have the same intentions to falsify history and create some history to cover their historical butt hurts. their racism and supremacy beliefs are also world-known. As a person who has lived with them for many years, my suggestion to you is never take them seriously. they are 100% words, and propaganda, and zero capability.
> 
> PS. about that map, it includes part of Azerbaijan and also Arabistan(Al-Ahwaz Al-Arabi), which shows the wet dreams of them. If they want these lands, they can come and take it, although I doubt if they achieve anything but a big middle finger.



The kurds i see on the internet behave just like the truks , they curse persians and call the iranian government a perso-facist entity just like the azeris do ... moreover the kurds are the remnants of the mesopotamian civilizations that were called the media , they have nothing to do with the farsis who are descendants of the pre-mongol/turkic scythian people of central asia , the "persians" are essentially the desert dwelling people of eastern and central iran minus the baloch and the arab , they are a minority in iran and have always been , but the world renown iranian empires were the ones who were persian ruled , the achamenids or the sassanids , need i say more about the persians? ...

This is how a persian looks like how is that similar to a kurd:







And this is persian art :



























Has your 1000 years long , turkic / azeri rule been able to produce such art?


----------



## jammersat




----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> The kurds i see on the internet behave just like the truks , they curse persians and call the iranian government a perso-facist entity just like the azeris do ... moreover the kurds are the remnants of the mesopotamian civilizations that were called the media , they have nothing to do with the farsis who are descendants of the pre-mongol/turkic scythian people of central asia , the "persians" are essentially the desert dwelling people of eastern and central iran minus the baloch and the arab , they are a minority in iran and have always been , but the world renown iranian empires were the ones who were persian ruled , the achamenids or the sassanids , need i say more about the persians? ...



The funny point for me is that you Iranic tribes(kurds, farsis, afghans) always bash each other and curse each other while have very interesting similarities. Anyway, thanks for being honest and admitting that even your fellow Iranic tribes consider you as facists.
About those so called empires, there are tons of BS about them to make them as important entities while they were not. Naser Pourpiraar, who is the most prominent alive persian historian has even admitted that those stories about those dynasties are full of BS. Two reasons are main motives. First, bashing islam and make you farsis as eternal enemies of Arabs by falsifying your history and make you believe that you had great civilizations before islam and Islam and Arabs are responsible for ruining them, which it is a big fat lie. Second, Achaimanid stories are promoted since in the bible there are positive points about Achaimanids, since they were mercenaries of jews. They commited genocide in the region in which part of it is explained in the purim book of old testament. Funny point is that all western historian who have written Iranian history of that era are jewish themselves 



jammersat said:


>



What it proves? the funny point is that there is no coin remaining from Cyrus tomb other than greek coins. have you ever thought why it is so? also there are Inscription in Persepolis that says that Xerexes declares that a cup belongs to him.  it is very funny that an emperor makes an Inscription for a cup. Basically, the ones who have faked those Inscription, has had a very low IQ.
Have you ever thought why there is no coins remaining from Parthian era? they ruled about half a millennium and the only claimed coins, contain the word helleno-phil (Greece Lover) 
BTW, have you ever thought why there is almost no book remained from pre-islamic Iran? were they not civilized? then, why they don't have any written documents like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> The funny point for me is that you Iranic tribes(kurds, farsis, afghans) always bash each other and curse each other while have very interesting similarities. Anyway, thanks for being honest and admitting that even your fellow Iranic tribes consider you as facists.



I don't see any similarities between kurds and persians , kurds are of a different stock , of course there's confusion too due to the american vision of race that is based on the fairness of skin and the color of eyes and hair , for which the turks and azeris have heavily fallen , otherwise it is sometimes very hard to tell between a turk and a kurd.



> About those so called empires, there are tons of BS about them to make them as important entities while they were not. Naser Pourpiraar, who is the most prominent alive persian historian has even admitted that those stories about those dynasties are full of BS. Two reasons are main motives. First, bashing islam and make you farsis as eternal enemies of Arabs by falsifying your history and make you believe that you had great civilizations before islam and Islam and Arabs are responsible for ruining them, which it is a big fat lie. Second, Achaimanid stories are promoted since in the bible there are positive points about Achaimanids, since they were mercenaries of jews. They commited genocide in the region in which part of it is explained in the purim book of old testament. Funny point is that all western historian who have written Iranian history of that era are jewish themselves



Sounds like pure hatred and jealousy , Pourpiraar also sounds like a persified azeri surname , i'm quite well familiar with the azeri historians who try to bash the persian rule under the guise of religion , , Jews are responsible for a lot of corruption like you said , but that happens with the jews of azerbaijan and turkey too , and even worse , only those are closed soviet style societies when no one gets to know about the mischie of jews ...


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> I don't see any similarities between kurds and persians , kurds are of a different stock , of course there's confusion too due to the american vision of race that is based on the fairness of skin and the color of eyes and hair , for which the turks and azeris have heavily fallen , otherwise it is sometimes very hard to tell between a turk and a kurd.


That's non-sense. We, turks have certain written family roots and our language makes us apart from you or anyone else. Even from physical appearances, you can usually guess if someone is Azerbaijani or farsi or ... the notion of nations and ethnicities, has nothing to do with american point of view.


> Sounds like pure hatred and jealousy , Pourpiraar also sounds like a persified azeri surname , i'm quite well familiar with the azeri historians who try to bash the persian rule under the guise of religion , , Jews are responsible for a lot of corruption like you said , but that happens with the jews of azerbaijan and turkey too , and even worse , only those are closed soviet style societies when no one gets to know about the mischie of jews ...


1) I don't have any beef with jews, nor Arabs.
2)You need to take some farsi classes. PourPiraar is pour(son, descendant)+Pirar(Past)= descendant of Past(Ancestors), which is a 100% pure farsi word  He has also clearly mentioned that he is Persian in his inteviews.
3)Instead of attacking jews, turks and arabs, try to open your mind, and use your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> What it proves? the funny point is that there is no coin remaining from Cyrus tomb other than greek coins. have you ever thought why it is so? also there are Inscription in Persepolis that says that Xerexes declares that a cup belongs to him.  it is very funny that an emperor makes an Inscription for a cup. Basically, the ones who have faked those Inscription, has had a very low IQ.
> Have you ever thought why there is no coins remaining from Parthian era? they ruled about half a millennium and the only claimed coins, contain the word helleno-phil (Greece Lover)
> BTW, have you ever thought why there is almost no book remained from pre-islamic Iran? were they not civilized? then, why they don't have any written documents like that?



Why because , the achamenid dynasty were known for their humble attitude , if they were greek lovers it is because the circumstances of the day required them to be such , greece wasn't a tiny nation , it was the gateway to all europe were all the booties laid , the persians again have always been a minority and not a majority , if they had a humble attitude it was because they had to manage all the turks and arabs around them , just so that they won't do something harmful to themselves 

There are written documents , belonging to the the pre-islamic iran , in the aramic language of the time , i try to google and find them , but here's a hint / clue : There are even written documents of the pre-islamic arabia , in hebrew and in arabic , so do you really think the persians of the time were so barbaric than to be more backward than the arabs ?



rmi5 said:


> That's non-sense. We, turks have certain written family roots and our language makes us apart from you or anyone else. Even from physical appearances, you can usually guess if someone is Azerbaijani or farsi or ... the notion of nations and ethnicities, has nothing to do with american point of view.



If turks are so zealous about their bloodline then why do they inter marry with persians and even ahwazi arabs in places like Tehran? that's how people like Pourpiraar are born  



> 1) I don't have any beef with jews, nor Arabs.
> 2)You need to take some farsi classes. PourPiraar is pour(son, descendant)+Pirar(Past)= descendant of Past(Ancestors), which is a 100% pure farsi word  He has also clearly mentioned that he is Persian in his inteviews.
> 3)Instead of attacking jews, turks and arabs, try to open your mind, and use your brain.


Neither do i , i only try to avoid jews , cause they hate me , i have nothing against turks and arabs , i'm simply stating the historical facts


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> The kurds i see on the internet behave just like the truks , they curse persians and call the iranian government a perso-facist entity just like the azeris do ... moreover the kurds are the remnants of the mesopotamian civilizations that were called the media , they have nothing to do with the farsis who are descendants of the pre-mongol/turkic scythian people of central asia , the "persians" are essentially the desert dwelling people of eastern and central iran minus the baloch and the arab , they are a minority in iran and have always been , but the world renown iranian empires were the ones who were persian ruled , the achamenids or the sassanids , need i say more about the persians? ...
> 
> This is how a persian looks like how is that similar to a kurd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is persian art :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has your 1000 years long , turkic / azeri rule been able to produce such art?



PS. I missed this part of your post.
FYI, almost all of the famous historical sites of Iran, like caravan houses, and palaces are built in Turkic and mongol rulers. Specially during Safavids and Qajars. Shah Abbas the great, Safavid ruler, has much more remaining architecture heritage than any other person in Iranian history.
BTW, lol at your arts. almost all of them are similar(Copy Paste) to either super famous Assyrian, or greek art pieces.
FYI, it might be shocking for you but just check about the Assyrian gods which you Farsis are representing as Farvahar sign and claim it as your national symbol. 
I am referring to this picture of yours:




Farsi brainwashing has no limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> PS. I missed this part of your post.
> FYI, almost all of the famous historical sites of Iran, like caravan houses, and palaces are built in Turkic and mongol rulers. Specially during Safavids and Qajars. Shah Abbas the great, Safavid ruler, has much more remaining architecture heritage than any other person in Iranian history.
> BTW, lol at your arts. almost all of them are similar(Copy Paste) to either super famous Assyrian, or greek art pieces.
> FYI, it might be shocking for you but just check about the Assyrian gods which you Farsis are representing as Farvahar sign and claim it as your national symbol.
> I am referring to this picture of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farsi brainwashing has no limits.



Here's an inscription in aramic:






And this is the sassanid alphabet :


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> Why because , the achamenid dynasty were known for their humble attitude , if they were greek lovers it is because the circumstances of the day required them to be such , greece wasn't a tiny nation , it was the gateway to all europe were all the booties laid , the persians again have always been a minority and not a majority , if they had a humble attitude it was because they had to manage all the turks and arabs around them , just so that they won't do something harmful to themselves


Take an IQ test bro. First of all, Parthians are different from Achaimanids. Second, you are basically saying that humble persians, who committed Purim genocide, were using coins of another kings and love you letters for their enemies because they wanted to be nice? 
Face Palm


> There are written documents , belonging to the the pre-islamic iran , in the aramic language of the time , i try to google and find them , but here's a hint / clue : There are even written documents of the pre-islamic arabia , in hebrew and in arabic , so do you really think the persians of the time were so barbaric than to be more backward than the arabs ?


Exactly right. do you have any other reasonable explanation?


> If turks are so zealous about their bloodline then why do they inter marry with persians and even ahwazi arabs in places like Tehran? that's how people like Pourpiraar are born
> Neither do i , i only try to avoid jews , cause they hate me , i have nothing against turks and arabs , i'm simply stating the historical facts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Turk vs Persian fight!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> Here's an inscription in aramic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the sassanid alphabet :


Dude, I have taken two semester courses about ancient handwritings including Pahlavi and Avestan hand writings. Anyway, FYI, this shown alphabet, and the only few remaining pages, are all belonging to first and second centuries after islam, when islam was not still the dominant religion inside Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> Take an IQ test bro. First of all, Parthians are different from Achaimanids. Second, you are basically saying that humble persians, who committed Purim genocide, were using coins of another kings and love you letters for their enemies because they wanted to be nice?
> Face Palm



The parthians were eastern iranic , they descended from central asia just like persians did , that makes them of the same stock , i suggest you look for some pictures of parthians online , here is one: 







need i say more?



> Exactly right. do you have any other reasonable explanation?


So you are saying that arabs of the time were more advanced than persians and that they had papers and handwriting and persians lacked these , well maybe , cause paper was an egyptian invention anyway  not a german , dutch or american one


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Turk vs Persian fight!


I don't see it as a fight. Farsi masses are brainwashed to be anti-Arab and anti-Turk, and when their elite are almost non-existent or don't care about it, we need to inform them about some facts, which would make them more peaceful and logical about their neighboring nations 



jammersat said:


> The parthians were eastern iranic , they descended from central asia just like persians did , that makes them of the same stock , i suggest you look for some pictures of parthians online , here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need i say more?


What does it supposed to mean?


> So you are saying that arabs of the time were more advanced than persians and that they had papers and handwriting and persians lacked these , well maybe , cause paper was an egyptian invention anyway  not a german , dutch or american one


OK, then what do you conclude from this fact that they did not even have papers and remaining handwritings? Do you still hate arabs for destroying something that never existed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> I don't see it as a fight. Farsi masses are brainwashed to be anti-Arab and anti-Turk, and when their elite are almost non-existent or don't care about it, we need to inform them about some facts, which would make them more peaceful and logical about their neighboring nations


Most anti-arab sentiment goes back to the ottoman caliphate and the young turks , farsis have nothing to do with this , farsis are the poor people of central and eastern iran , they even can't afford to be racist unlike you guys , farsis used to fight for safavid and qajar turks when ottomans bombed arabs in their tents , guess who's the real anti-arab


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> Most anti-arab sentiment goes back to the ottoman caliphate and the young turks , farsis have nothing to do with this , farsis are the poor people of central and eastern iran , they even can't afford to be racist unlike you guys , farsis used to fight for safavid and qajar turks when ottomans bombed arabs in their tents , guess who's the real anti-arab



Dude, Turks are not anti-arab, and never have been accused by arabs to be so.
BTW, poor or rich, does not make a difference. Farsi racism is a crystal clear fact. no need to play victim, and make yourself look stupid.
PS. Persians have also been non-existent in Turk and Azerbaijani armies. our armies, like Qizilbash, has always been tribal turkic armies. You guys simply don't have courage to be in a war  You guys can write your poems. 



---------------------------------------------
Anyway, I need to go to sleep, see you guys on tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> OK, then what do you conclude from this fact that they did not even have papers and remaining handwritings? Do you still hate arabs for destroying something that never existed?



I still adore the art of the pre-islamic iran , i rather watch some of that art online than to visit a monument built by Tughril Beyc or whoever came from mongolia ....

Facts about the arab invasion are still unkonwn , because it is politically sensitive , what is known is that conversion to islam was very gradual ...


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, your inputs please...about this Turkey-Qatar relationship.

Turkish Geopolitics/ Foreign Affairs | Page 10



jammersat said:


> Has your 1000 years long , turkic / azeri rule been able to produce such art?



We were not artists nor philosophers......We were warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

@Nihonjin1051 

Is that your real picture buddy ? I bet you have already seen mine ..........


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997

How are u man, thank god war is end is Gaza.

Your new avatar is beautiful, what does it mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> How are u man, thank god war is end is Gaza.
> 
> Your new avatar is beautiful, what does it mean?



Doing good cousin. 

It is not officially over yet because of Egyptian stubbornness. 

My avatar is a character from the movie 'Guardians of the Galaxy'/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Doing good cousin.
> 
> It is not officially over yet because of Egyptian stubbornness.
> 
> My avatar is a character from the movie 'Guardians of the Galaxy'/




Hope everything become okey bro, and have the best time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @IR1907 @JEskandari 

Lebanon is next, and then you guys following them. Or both at the same time. It's starting to become clear what is happening in the region. It is very difficult, I personally was against Assad/Maliki because they were capable of addressing local concerns. The US/Israel/UK/KSA are taking advantage of this situation. And due to ethnic demographics it easy to exploit the situation. There is too much stupidity amongst masses which is why horrible violence is being used. Why is why I tried saying in the beginning Syria should have been approached differently. It isn't just our part, obviously the scheme was being planned as well. Now we have everyone weakened, except Iran/Hezbollah and they are looking after Hezbollah next. Iran may be left alone because of lack of legal consensus/they also want Iran there to pitch Arab nations/Resistaance Axis plus MB in regional dispute to keep us preoccupied into this order.

Now Iraq is divided which some people like but it isn't good for Iranian interests. Even if Hezbollah can fight back it still will be bad, they want to damage Hezbollah/Lebanon very badly and this time they will target civilians much more to try to fully exploit tensions in Lebanon and get population against them. It is very complex and Hezbollah is now worrying to deal with multiple fronts which they can do but long term I don't know how it will play out. I don't know how Israel will declare war on Lebanon either but feel they want in the next two years but they are patient with the regional crisis. 

Only people who can escape this regional mess is Hamas because Hamas has much experience in these attempts and secures Gaza without violence. They also have much local support due to PA experience in the past in Gaza. But, now the KSA/Egypt axis might try getting to either weaken Hamas more or try getting them to join their camp. Good thing is Hamas may not be forced to make a decision due to unity government taking financial responsibility. 

Even though I have confidence in Hezbollah I fear if they get dragged into war it will be a war of attrition unless they resupply quickly. If they can't it will look similar to Gaza and not sure how Lebanese army would react. 

This is why I think we need to think of new methods, Syria/Iraq are long gone and it's a tragedy what's occurring there. Iran starting from now needs to treat Syria as if it is completely in control of rebels and learn how to resupply Hezbollah in the instance of that. Hamas also needs urgent technological help since it is too difficult to smuggle nowadays. Hamas surprises me though because they never give up. They will get stronger again but they need more weapons/stronger ones/rockets with faster speed/anti-ship missiles/ammuntion for training(mortats/bullet/rpg rounds). Not sure where they can get this. I think Iran finds it risky to smuggle anti-ship missiles. Or Hamas does have them but not using them. 

As creative as the resistance is, it needs to up the level still. But, I believe it's a waste to put any effort into Syria/Iraq. US now is trying to gain influence in Iraq. THe people are fed up with the situations as well. We should not take that seriously but find news to secure interests as I was saying from the beginning. 

Your thoughts guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

You are one confused kid. Go to bed its getting late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> You are one confused kid. Go to bed its getting late.



Damned if I do, damned if I don't. 

Whatever I say here is so controversial and someone from both sides will criticize me. 

How's your F-15 toys playing out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> Damned if I do, damned if I don't.
> 
> Whatever I say here is so controversial and someone from both sides will criticize me.
> 
> How's your *F-15 toys* playing out?



Like this:








Sorry, couldn't help it. Apologies to all offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it. Apologies to all offended.



LOL, is that a queer? Where is that?


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, is that a queer? Where is that?



Prolly Gulf.


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> Prolly Gulf.



So sad. 

I promise you though I will overthrow those scum.


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> So sad.
> 
> I promise you though I will *overthrow* those scum.



The scum or the bum?


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> The scum or the bum?



The scum who force these poor girls into these situations. 

Much of Gulf leadership basically will be gone in no more than 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hazzy997 said:


> The scum who force these poor girls into these situations.
> 
> Much of Gulf leadership basically will be gone in no more than 10 years.



Why you are so keen to overthrow the Gulf monarchies?


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @IR1907 @JEskandari
> 
> Lebanon is next, and then you guys following them. Or both at the same time. It's starting to become clear what is happening in the region. It is very difficult, I personally was against Assad/Maliki because they were capable of addressing local concerns. The US/Israel/UK/KSA are taking advantage of this situation. And due to ethnic demographics it easy to exploit the situation. There is too much stupidity amongst masses which is why horrible violence is being used. Why is why I tried saying in the beginning Syria should have been approached differently. It isn't just our part, obviously the scheme was being planned as well. Now we have everyone weakened, except Iran/Hezbollah and they are looking after Hezbollah next. Iran may be left alone because of lack of legal consensus/they also want Iran there to pitch Arab nations/Resistaance Axis plus MB in regional dispute to keep us preoccupied into this order.
> 
> Now Iraq is divided which some people like but it isn't good for Iranian interests. Even if Hezbollah can fight back it still will be bad, they want to damage Hezbollah/Lebanon very badly and this time they will target civilians much more to try to fully exploit tensions in Lebanon and get population against them. It is very complex and Hezbollah is now worrying to deal with multiple fronts which they can do but long term I don't know how it will play out. I don't know how Israel will declare war on Lebanon either but feel they want in the next two years but they are patient with the regional crisis.
> 
> Only people who can escape this regional mess is Hamas because Hamas has much experience in these attempts and secures Gaza without violence. They also have much local support due to PA experience in the past in Gaza. But, now the KSA/Egypt axis might try getting to either weaken Hamas more or try getting them to join their camp. Good thing is Hamas may not be forced to make a decision due to unity government taking financial responsibility.
> 
> Even though I have confidence in Hezbollah I fear if they get dragged into war it will be a war of attrition unless they resupply quickly. If they can't it will look similar to Gaza and not sure how Lebanese army would react.
> 
> This is why I think we need to think of new methods, Syria/Iraq are long gone and it's a tragedy what's occurring there. Iran starting from now needs to treat Syria as if it is completely in control of rebels and learn how to resupply Hezbollah in the instance of that. Hamas also needs urgent technological help since it is too difficult to smuggle nowadays. Hamas surprises me though because they never give up. They will get stronger again but they need more weapons/stronger ones/rockets with faster speed/anti-ship missiles/ammuntion for training(mortats/bullet/rpg rounds). Not sure where they can get this. I think Iran finds it risky to smuggle anti-ship missiles. Or Hamas does have them but not using them.
> 
> As creative as the resistance is, it needs to up the level still. But, I believe it's a waste to put any effort into Syria/Iraq. US now is trying to gain influence in Iraq. THe people are fed up with the situations as well. We should not take that seriously but find news to secure interests as I was saying from the beginning.
> 
> Your thoughts guys?


hmm ,lets see 

hezbollah is strong enough to protect lebenon from possible zio strike , that being said , the war might be a disaster for lebanons economical perspective .

iran's allies namely iraq and syria are in all-out-war situation , so its not going so well for some of our allies in the region . Again , iraq has yet to call for help from iran . if they do so , which has an extremely low possibility , the situation is iraq would end in a couple of weeks .

US should be so happy right now . meanwhile iran is getting much more stronger both in economy and political influence . we'll have 2 fighter jets being unveiled in the next couple of years and numerous space launches in coming years .

the power balance will be restored in (i would say) 3 yrs from now 

regarding the situation of hamas , let them do their thing and don't u ever worry abt them  .

iran/palestine now how to smuggle weapons their , and i promise u that hamas DID NOT show and use its most sophisticated weapons like Zelzal , iranian MANPADs and .....

so they are doing just fine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine @haman10 @ResurgentIran @IR1907 @JEskandari
> 
> Lebanon is next, and then you guys following them. Or both at the same time. It's starting to become clear what is happening in the region. It is very difficult, I personally was against Assad/Maliki because they were capable of addressing local concerns. The US/Israel/UK/KSA are taking advantage of this situation. And due to ethnic demographics it easy to exploit the situation. There is too much stupidity amongst masses which is why horrible violence is being used. Why is why I tried saying in the beginning Syria should have been approached differently. It isn't just our part, obviously the scheme was being planned as well. Now we have everyone weakened, except Iran/Hezbollah and they are looking after Hezbollah next. Iran may be left alone because of lack of legal consensus/they also want Iran there to pitch Arab nations/Resistaance Axis plus MB in regional dispute to keep us preoccupied into this order.
> 
> Now Iraq is divided which some people like but it isn't good for Iranian interests. Even if Hezbollah can fight back it still will be bad, they want to damage Hezbollah/Lebanon very badly and this time they will target civilians much more to try to fully exploit tensions in Lebanon and get population against them. It is very complex and Hezbollah is now worrying to deal with multiple fronts which they can do but long term I don't know how it will play out. I don't know how Israel will declare war on Lebanon either but feel they want in the next two years but they are patient with the regional crisis.
> 
> Only people who can escape this regional mess is Hamas because Hamas has much experience in these attempts and secures Gaza without violence. They also have much local support due to PA experience in the past in Gaza. But, now the KSA/Egypt axis might try getting to either weaken Hamas more or try getting them to join their camp. Good thing is Hamas may not be forced to make a decision due to unity government taking financial responsibility.
> 
> Even though I have confidence in Hezbollah I fear if they get dragged into war it will be a war of attrition unless they resupply quickly. If they can't it will look similar to Gaza and not sure how Lebanese army would react.
> 
> This is why I think we need to think of new methods, Syria/Iraq are long gone and it's a tragedy what's occurring there. Iran starting from now needs to treat Syria as if it is completely in control of rebels and learn how to resupply Hezbollah in the instance of that. Hamas also needs urgent technological help since it is too difficult to smuggle nowadays. Hamas surprises me though because they never give up. They will get stronger again but they need more weapons/stronger ones/rockets with faster speed/anti-ship missiles/ammuntion for training(mortats/bullet/rpg rounds). Not sure where they can get this. I think Iran finds it risky to smuggle anti-ship missiles. Or Hamas does have them but not using them.
> 
> As creative as the resistance is, it needs to up the level still. But, I believe it's a waste to put any effort into Syria/Iraq. US now is trying to gain influence in Iraq. THe people are fed up with the situations as well. We should not take that seriously but find news to secure interests as I was saying from the beginning.
> 
> Your thoughts guys?



The problem in Syria is too complex. I dont think Iran care about Assad personally. He's an Alawi but you also have to realise that Assad's government is staunchly secular, whilst the Iranian government is anything but. I guarantee you that the mullahs probably view Assad as a "kafir".
What I am trying to say here that Iran's commitment to Syrian government is not at all based on ideology, but rather its a strategic alliance.
The big problem is that when we say "rebels", who exactly are we talking about? They are so many groups that are in conflict with each other. Just the other day I heard ISIS declared war on rebel-held territory, and ordered to chop heads of those rebels.
So this is the issue. The "rebels", represent total disintegration of the state of Syria. How can Iran reasonably ally themselves with such an entity, that its not even a singular entity but multiple that are at war with each other?
The Syrian government, bad as it may be, is still a state actor that have kept most of the institutions still intact.

Im positive there will be a new Israel-Hezbollah war. I have no doubt, as Israeli detterence are somewhat weakened.
I think in the span of 1-3 years, it will boil over and shit will truly hit the fan.
It all depends on how well Hezbollah has bunkered their arsenal. Last time they bunkered up extremely well.
I mean they managed to almost destroy an Israeli frigate at sea in 2006, which really shook Israel and the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> The problem in Syria is too complex. I dont think Iran care about Assad personally. He's an Alawi but you also have to realise that Assad's government is staunchly secular, whilst the Iranian government is anything but. I guarantee you that the mullahs probably view Assad as a "kafir".
> What I am trying to say here that Iran's commitment to Syrian government is not at all based on ideology, but rather its a strategic alliance.
> The big problem is that when we say "rebels", who exactly are we talking about? They are so many groups that are in conflict with each other. Just the other day I heard ISIS declared war on rebel-held territory, and ordered to chop heads of those rebels.
> So this is the issue. The "rebels", represent total disintegration of the state of Syria. How can Iran reasonably ally themselves with such an entity, that its not even a singular entity but multiple that are at war with each other?
> The Syrian government, bad as it may be, is still a state actor that have kept most of the institutions still intact.
> 
> Im positive there will be a new Israel-Hezbollah war. I have no doubt, as Israeli detterence are somewhat weakened.
> I think in the span of 1-3 years, it will boil over and shit will truly hit the fan.
> It all depends on how well Hezbollah has bunkered their arsenal. Last time they bunkered up extremely well.
> I mean they managed to almost destroy an Israeli frigate at sea in 2006, which really shook Israel and the US.



Good answer. I like your avatar btw. 

If the situation does change in Syria and opposition forces gain upperhand do you think it will be possible to secure interests?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Good answer. I like your avatar btw.
> 
> If the situation does change in Syria and opposition forces gain upperhand do you think it will be possible to secure interests?



I think Iran should mediate between the opposition and the government forces, to come to a peaceful conclusion. But again, when we say opposition, which opposition are we talking about? There are just too many tribal groups that have conflicting interests and as I said represent total disintegration of the state apparatus. Libya would be a good example, with their endless tribal wars after fall of Ghadaffi. Not that Ghadaffi was such a sweetheart, but Libya is far worse off now after NATOs war.

Iran must mediate between the two (or more correctly between Syrian government and multiple other opposition groups that are reasonable) parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

ResurgentIran said:


> I think Iran should mediate between the opposition and the government forces, to come to a peaceful conclusion. But again, when we say opposition, which opposition are we talking about? There are just too many tribal groups that have conflicting interests and as I said represent total disintegration of the state apparatus. Libya would be a good example, with their endless tribal wars after fall of Ghadaffi. Not that Ghadaffi was such a sweetheart, but Libya is far worse off now after NATOs war.
> 
> Iran must mediate between the two (or more correctly between Syrian government and multiple other opposition groups that are reasonable) parties.


I think Iran should get out of it all together and things will be just perfect. The Persian expansion ideology is obsolete, and will fail no matter how hard they try to revive it.

They don't give a damn about Shiasim, Alawisim, Sunnisim, Israel, or even Islam itself. That's the Persian personality which is always unstable in its religious believes, and can't get enough of pessimism, hatred, and self-victimization. The main goal for Iran right now is to live out the old Persian dreams. Noting more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Full Moon said:


> I think Iran should get out of it all together and things will be just perfect. The Persian expansion ideology is obsolete, and will fail no matter how hard they try to revive it.
> 
> They don't give a damn about Shiasim, Alawisim, Sunnisim, Israel, or even Islam itself. That's the Persian personality which is always unstable in its religious believes, and can't get enough of pessimism, hatred, revenge, and self-victimization. The main goal for Iran right now is to live out the old Persian dreams. Noting more.



Okay. 

If as you say it is about Persian expansion to them, then what is about to us(If you consider me part of your axis, because honestly I have a hard time trying to associate myself with Arab leadership)?


----------



## Mugwop

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Why you are so keen to overthrow the Gulf monarchies?


How have you been man? Did you hear about what happened to Martin? He is a member here and on CDF. You both had an excellent debate about Trident vs DF.


----------



## Falcon29

@Mugwop @qamar1990 @patriotpakistan @Full Moon @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @1000 @Desert Fox @Arabian Legend @revojam @Serpentine @ResurgentIran @haman10 

I know not many of you have the time. But, this is the most informative and accurate presentation of the literal situation we live in now and is heavily supported with reliable hadith/quran. 

I really recommend you watch this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Full Moon said:


> I think Iran should get out of it all together and things will be just perfect. The Persian expansion ideology is obsolete, and will fail no matter how hard they try to revive it.
> 
> They don't give a damn about Shiasim, Alawisim, Sunnisim, Israel, or even Islam itself. That's the Persian personality which is always unstable in its religious believes, and can't get enough of pessimism, hatred, revenge, and self-victimization. The main goal for Iran right now is to live out the old Persian dreams. Noting more.





U need a psychiatrist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

MOHSENAM said:


> U need a psychiatrist.



Poor psychiatrist. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

@Hazzy997 

You should learn to be polite in your dealings with others, resorting to bad mouthing only makes your position seems worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

You dealt very well with that Afghan/Farsi refugee on page 225 and 226 in this thread. Unfortunately the later pages of this otherwise excellent thread have been infested by either well-known clowns or just as well-known Farsi diarrhea.

We badly need an Arab moderator that will deal with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You dealt very well with that Afghan/Farsi refugee on page 225 and 226 in this thread. Unfortunately the later pages of this otherwise excellent thread was been infested by either well-known clowns or just as well-known Farsi diarrhea.



I mostly don't care about delusional farsis, since I have a very limited patience in dealing with stupids, but, sometimes I feel really sorry for them and I try to burst their delusions bubble. They have been told lies from their childhood to make them enemies with their neighbors, and make them ready to die for mullah's agendas and interests. Mullahs were giving some keys to farsi children to go to war fronts with Iraq, and were telling them that they are keys to heaven. I think it is not bad to tell them some truth about their own people, from time to time, to able them to think better about themselves and put aside their hatred and racism about their neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I mostly don't care about delusional farsis, since I have a very limited patience in dealing with stupids, but, sometimes I feel really sorry for them and I try to burst their delusions bubble. They have been told lies from their childhood to make them enemies with their neighbors, and make them ready to die for mullah's agendas and interests. Mullahs were giving some keys to farsi children to go to war fronts with Iraq, and were telling them that they are keys to heaven. I think it is not bad to tell them some truth about their own people, from time to time, to able them to think better about themselves and put aside their hatred and racism about their neighbors.



I rather don't waste my time with them as long as they keep out of this section and their friends.

It is also obvious by now that Hazzy is changing his opinions as often as normal people change their socks and that he mostly only cares about Palestine and uses that conflict in various ways. It's a bit tiring. Then he complains why 95% of all Arabs don't want anything to do with Iran or their fake wannabe-Arab Mullah's while he propagandizes for them or is silent about their destructive role in the Arab world because they sometimes send his favorite organization (Hamas) a few pipes once in a while with no gains other than more civilian deaths.

I am starting to believe the Israelis when they say that the Palestinian leadership, especially Hamas, is using their own people's blood like it meant nothing.

Yet of course Qatar's leadership is never criticized despite hosting a US military base, being a monarchy and in many ways being closer to the "evil" West than most other GCC member states. All while living in the US himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I rather don't waste my time with them as long as they keep out of this section and their friends.
> 
> It is also obvious by now that Hazzy is changing his opinions as often as normal people change their socks and that he mostly only cares about Palestine and uses that conflict in various ways. It's a bit tiring. Then he complains why 95% of all Arabs don't want anything to do with Iran or their fake wannabe-Arab Mullah's while he propagandizes for them or is silent about their destructive role in the Arab world because they sometimes send his favorite organization (Hamas) a few pipes once in a while with no gains other than more civilian deaths.
> 
> I am starting to believe the Israelis when they say that the Palestinian leadership, especially Hamas, is using their own people's blood like it meant nothing.
> 
> Yet of course Qatar's leadership is never criticized despite hosting a US military base, being a monarchy and in many ways being closer to the "evil" West than most other GCC member states. All while living in the US himself.



I have talked enough with @Hazzy997. I would not mind it if he was changing his opinions to a good direction, but his problem is that he is too young and emotional, hence he is attracted to extremists and is more inclined to extremism, day by day. The point is that Hamas has turned Israeli-Palestinian conflict as an advertisement business for themselves. The price is the civilian blood and what is earned is Qatari/Farsi dollars for Hamas leadership, and bunch of useless firecracker rockets. Hamas is only a traitor to Palestinians and Arabs. Other arab countries have understood it very well. The only ones supporting them are farsis and qataris who want more palestinian blood and more sympathy of muslims with Hamas and consequently their farsi supporters to achieve their political goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I have talked enough with @Hazzy997. I would not mind it if he was changing his opinions to a good direction, but his problem is that he is too young and emotional, hence he is attracted to extremists and is more inclined to extremism, day by day. The point is that Hamas has turned Israeli-Palestinian conflict as an advertisement business for themselves. The price is the civilian blood and what is earned is Qatari/Farsi dollars for Hamas leadership, and bunch of useless firecracker rockets. Hamas is only a traitor to Palestinians and Arabs. Other arab countries have understood it very well. The only ones supporting them are farsis and qataris who want more palestinian blood and more sympathy of muslims with Hamas and consequently their farsi supporters to achieve their political goals.



Sorry for the late reply. I was engaged in another thread. @Hazzy997 is at the end of the day a good person it is just that some of his views are not to be taken seriously and he changes his opinion way too often. I understand that he as a Palestinian will support anyone that supports his people (no matter how little the gains are and no matter that it actually creates more problems than positives) but he should not try to fool people here or Arabs of all people. We know very well what is going on in the ME despite it being very complicated and despite all parties having faults.

You can see my two posts in this thread regarding what we have discussed here:

Arabs haven't given one bullet to Palestine | Page 5

Post number 70 and 72.

He is apparently not aware of the fact that SOME of his statements are making zero favors for his cause on PDF among people whose support his people otherwise will have in 99% of all cases from a human viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> I have talked enough with @Hazzy997. I would not mind it if he was changing his opinions to a good direction, but his problem is that he is too young and emotional, hence he is attracted to extremists and is more inclined to extremism, day by day. The point is that Hamas has turned Israeli-Palestinian conflict as an advertisement business for themselves. The price is the civilian blood and what is earned is Qatari/Farsi dollars for Hamas leadership, and bunch of useless firecracker rockets. Hamas is only a traitor to Palestinians and Arabs. Other arab countries have understood it very well. The only ones supporting them are farsis and qataris who want more palestinian blood and more sympathy of muslims with Hamas and consequently their farsi supporters to achieve their political goals.



Your 'good direction' is simply just that. Age has no impact on wisdom. I am myself and lead myself in one direction. I am aware of the reality in the ME. All Palestinians disagree with you, it's an empty slogan. People like you are no good except for empty slogans. 

And the two people who thanked your post:

1. Turkish Jew
2. Atheist Brit Egyptian

.............

You don't know anything about 'right direction' and don't try to put off our people as stupid people. We know the criminal entity occupying our land much more than you do. Arab countries do not represent their citizens in any way. You don't follow Arab public opinion. 

The most popular hashtag on the internet right now is: #We are all Hamas

This proves time and time again that you and others on this forum are purely pathological liars who deny reality. It proves that the Arab citizens 100% stand with the Palestinian struggle for their rights.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Your 'good direction' is simply just that.


Then what is the good direction? is the endless killing and being played by Qatar and Iran a good direction?


> Age has no impact on wisdom.


From scientific point of view, it has. But, I am mostly referring to hormones which makes a person like you to be too emotional and decide based on emotions, not your wisdom.


> I am myself and lead myself in one direction. I am aware of the reality in the ME. *All Palestinians disagree with you*, it's an empty slogan. People like you are no good except for empty slogans.


I don't think so. My perception is that except for Hamas, and PIJ, rest of them disagree with you.


> And the two people who thanked your post:
> 
> 1. Turkish Jew
> 2. Atheist Brit Egyptian
> .............


3 persons. Al-Hasani is also a person  
BTW, @asena_great is not jewish. Frogman is also an educated member, with very good reputation in forum.


> You don't know anything about 'right direction' and don't try to put off our people as stupid people.


I am just talking about you, not people, although there maybe thousands like you. BTW, it's not about stupidity. it's about not being emotional and don't be fooled by extremists. would you tell me what good impact has Hamas had for your nation, other than filling Hamas leader pockets with dollars? 


> We know the criminal entity occupying our land much more than you do. Arab countries do not represent their citizens in any way. You don't follow Arab public opinion.


I was referring to arab governments. Unfortunately, a huge part of Arab citizens of some arab countries are just emotional like you, and also uneducated, hence immensely influenced by bunch of extremists who care for nothing but their pockets.


> The most popular hashtag on the internet right now is: #We are all Hamas
> 
> This proves time and time again that you and others on this forum are purely pathological liars who deny reality. It proves that the Arab citizens 100% stand with the Palestinian struggle for their rights.


BS insults

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Then what is the good direction? is the endless killing and being played by Qatar and Iran a good direction?



Everyone has a different opinion and bias. Iran/Qatar aren't involved in our struggle. They offer support, but even Hamas/Iran had small relations for a few years. What I can guarantee you is if you've experienced what we have you'd have a change in bias. Qatar/Iran aren't killing Palestinians. Here you are again with an empty slogan which has no basis on reality/facts. What the facts do tell us is that Israel dropped at least 20,000 tons of explosives on Gaza with an intention to maim and murder. 


> From scientific point of view, it has. But, I am mostly referring to hormones which makes a person like you to be too emotional and decide based on emotions, not your wisdom.



I'm a very mature young man, hormones don't play with my political thought process. 10 or 20 years from now I will be the same. You're educated but have your own bias. 



> I am just talking about you, not people, although there maybe thousands like you. BTW, it's not about stupidity. it's about not being emotional and don't be fooled by extremists. would you tell me what good impact has Hamas had for your nation, other than filling Hamas leader pockets with dollars?



Why is a person like you living in California trying to lecture someone who lived in Gaza and goes there every year on Hamas? Hamas isn't extremist, it also isn't corrupt. That is the PA, Hamas is just a name for the movement, the people are the same people who struggle for our rights and feel the brunt of the occupation. They seek the same goals we all do. 



> BS insults



There's no 'BS insults' by stating a fact. That is the most popular hashtag. Which means you guys are trying to present something which has no basis on reality. Stop trying to mislead people.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> Everyone has a different opinion and bias. Iran/Qatar aren't involved in our struggle. They offer support, but even Hamas/Iran had small relations for a few years. What I can guarantee you is if you've experienced what we have you'd have a change in bias. Qatar/Iran aren't killing Palestinians. Here you are again with an empty slogan which has no basis on reality/facts. What the facts do tell us is that Israel dropped at least 20,000 tons of explosives on Gaza with an intention to maim and murder.


I disagree with some parts of your post. But, let me ask you this: Do you honestly think that Qatar/Iran really care about Palestinians? My answer is no. Hence, normally you should assume that they expect Hamas and Palestinians to do some favors for them. As I am sure you know it, there are rumors about how qatar put pressure on Hamas for not accepting Egyptian peace plan. BTW, Iran also loves to see more palestinian bloods, since it would bring more sympathy for palestinians, and then their known mullah supporters, which it would repair their reputation among muslims. So, more palestinian blood means more propaganda, and hence brings more reputation for Qatar/Iran.


> I'm a very mature young man, hormones don't play with my political thought process. *10 or 20 years from now I will be the same*.


I doubt it 


> You're educated but have your own bias.


I don't deny it. every one has some bias.


> Why is a person like you living in California trying to lecture someone who lived in Gaza and goes there every year on Hamas? Hamas isn't extremist, it also isn't corrupt. That is the PA, Hamas is just a name for the movement, the people are the same people who struggle for our rights and feel the brunt of the occupation. They seek the same goals we all do.


I am not lecturing you. just try to make you to think about other aspects of this conflict from another view point.
Having the same goal, does not justify whatever they do.


> There's no 'BS insults' by stating a fact. That is the most popular hashtag. Which means you guys are trying to present something which has no basis on reality. Stop trying to mislead people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Too much drama from hazzy


----------



## Falcon29

@rmi5 

I don't view the world in a materialistic way. I used but don't anymore. Qatar/Iran are just state institutions to me. When I address the Arab world I address it as a whole. The Islamic community is beginning to be revived and we don't believe in borders or capitalism. 

Other people like you for example see this world in a different manner. Qatar/Iran may try getting public reputation just as anyone else would. Doesn't mean they initiated the situation. And that's less important. I don't prefer acting out of wrong political interests as the Arab world currently does. That's a grave mistake which has cursed us. 

We believe in Islam as our constitution and we want pious people to make our decisions and let God make our decisions. 

As for the people, for example community of Hezbollah do care about Palestine. There are many Arab Muslims who consider the 'Sham' area holy and will fight for it from their own perspective. Not because of me or anyone else.


----------



## IR1907

rmi5 said:


> BTW, Iran also loves to see more palestinian bloods,


To goh khordi (meaning you ate sh!t)

Only ones who like to see Palestinians getting hurt are scum like you who are standing on the sidelines and cheering for the Israeli bombs to drop on Palestinians.

Palestinians have every right to fight back, wether it is with stones or with heavy weaponry and their source of getting weapons is also not important, it is a humanitarian thing to do.

So be kind and f#ck off to your Turkish and Azari Stronk!!!!!1 threads.


----------



## rmi5

IR1907 said:


> To goh khordi (meaning you ate sh!t)
> 
> Only ones who like to see Palestinians getting hurt are scum like you who are standing on the sidelines and cheering for the Israeli bombs to drop on Palestinians.
> 
> Palestinians have every right to fight back, wether it is with stones or with heavy weaponry and their source of getting weapons is also not important, it is a humanitarian thing to do.
> 
> So be kind and f#ck off to your Turkish and Azari Stronk!!!!!1 threads.



This post very well shows the cultural and intellectual level of Farsis.



Hazzy997 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> I don't view the world in a materialistic way. I used but don't anymore. Qatar/Iran are just state institutions to me. When I address the Arab world I address it as a whole. The Islamic community is beginning to be revived and we don't believe in borders or capitalism.
> 
> Other people like you for example see this world in a different manner. Qatar/Iran may try getting public reputation just as anyone else would. Doesn't mean they initiated the situation. And that's less important. I don't prefer acting out of wrong political interests as the Arab world currently does. That's a grave mistake which has cursed us.
> 
> We believe in Islam as our constitution and we want pious people to make our decisions and let God make our decisions.
> 
> As for the people, for example community of Hezbollah do care about Palestine. There are many Arab Muslims who consider the 'Sham' area holy and will fight for it from their own perspective. Not because of me or anyone else.



Let's talk about it later, but, in sum, I believe that you are too optimistic about islamists. Islamists bring nothing but destruction to region. just look at Iran, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, ... and you would find out. Anyway, let's agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> Islamists bring nothing but destruction to region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Sinan said:


> We were not artists nor philosophers......We were warriors.


All Empires begins as Warrior State then later years transform into Civiilisation, I think Ottomans Sultan Soloman the Magnificient (The Conan) enjoyed that period

If iam not wrong SINAN is the name of his Intellectual Minister, who contributed much to Turk Civilsation and you have Picture of him in your Currency


RazPaK said:


> Turk vs Persian fight!


Enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ShowGun said:


> All Empires begins as Warrior State then later years transform into Civiilisation, I think Ottomans Sultan Soloman the Magnificient (The Conan) enjoyed that period



Hımm...mate, it is a different case with us.

When you look at ancient Greek, Egypt, Persian,Semite civilizations...they enjoyed a relatively easy life.

While they were building cities, writing poems, advancing on science... We were trying to survive in the harsh steppes of Central-Asia... constantly fighting against Chinese, Mongolians, Other Turkic Tribes.. we lived a nomadic life and couldn't settle..not because Turks were incapable but remaining stable in one place meant absolute death in that geography.

We have saying in Turkish "Ocağına darı ekmek" , in English "To plant panicum in house".... meaning "absolute destruction"

When Turks encountered an enemy settlement, they would kill all the humans, animals, plants...every living thing. Then they would reduce houses into pebble and mix them into soil. Then they would plant panicum on top of it and they would leave. So when someone arrived in the ex-setlement.. instead of a village they would see a field of panicum. And they would understand that settlement had met with the Turks wrath.

Fighting with the other Turkic tribes it was impossible for us to settle. So our ancestors spend centuries on horse backs...fighting, honing their military strategies, weaponary, warrior culture etc... At the mean time other nations were busy with founding civilization.

This was the difference between Turks and other ME nations.



ShowGun said:


> If iam not wrong SINAN is the name of his Intellectual Minister, who contributed much to Turk Civilsation and you have Picture of him in your Currency



Yeap, "Mimar" Sinan, "Architect" Sinan was the head architect of the Suleiman . 

Mimar Sinan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My real name is Sinan. It means "pointy end of an arrow or spear."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Halimi said:


> @al-Hasani, I see you're active and I don't know how to PM on this forum, so I'll say this here: for the love of God stop getting banned.



You need to ask the biased moderators that question and not me.

Anyway I don't care about getting banned AT ALL. I am enjoying life in Cannes (vacation with relatives here) right now. I am on PDF to waste time and I have had a lot of time to waste this year.

@rmi5

Trust me the 450 million or so Arabs would not care about small Palestine or Palestinians at all had it not been for Al-Aqsa and civilians dying once in a while in relatively large numbers (still nothing compared to what happens elsewhere in the Arab world right now or has happened during past or present wars and conflicts). The Palestinian ungratefulness is well-known by now. Just ask Kuwaitis, Iraqis, Jordanians, Lebanese and the list is pretty long.

They try to make this sound like an Arab-Israeli/Jewish conflict while in reality Jews have never hurt 99% of all Arabs or vice versa. But Muslims of today seem to be obsessed by Jews. I don't recall this being the case just 80 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Sinan said:


> Hımm...mate, it is a different case with us.
> When you look at ancient Greek, Egypt, Persian,Semite civilizations...they enjoyed a relatively easy life.
> While they were building cities, writing poems, advancing on science... We were trying to survive in the harsh steppes of Central-Asia... constantly fighting against Chinese, Mongolians, Other Turkic Tribes.. we lived a nomadic life and couldn't settle..not because Turks were incapable but remaining stable in one place meant absolute death in that geography.
> We have saying in Turkish "Ocağına darı ekmek" , in English "To plant panicum in house".... meaning "absolute destruction"
> When Turks encountered an enemy settlement, they would kill all the humans, animals, plants...every living thing. Then they would reduce houses into pebble and mix them into soil. Then they would plant panicum on top of it and they would leave. So when someone arrived in the ex-setlement.. instead of a village they would see a field of panicum. And they would understand that settlement had met with the Turks wrath.
> Fighting with the other Turkic tribes it was impossible for us to settle. So our ancestors spend centuries on horse backs...fighting, honing their military strategies, weaponary, warrior culture etc... At the mean time other civilizations were busy with founding civilization.
> This was the difference between Turks and other ME nations.


No doubt on your Greatness, you are surrounded with enemy states in major part of your timeline, But life in Cities are different as compared to War-Zone Area (where war was taking place), France,England,Russia,Germany,Italy each evolved different Civilisation even-though they were at WAR with each other, And the Chunk of timeline you're referring to me when your Turk tribe devastated enemy cities was the time when you were called NOMAD WARRIORS (before 1400 AD)
Lots of your turk members have running threads on PDF about your Impact in History, Food, Living & Civilisation, AND after 1450 or 1500 AD, Do you have any refernce of Punishing defiant Cities raze to the ground ?? & killing all of there inhabitants?? 



Sinan said:


> Yeap, "Mimar" Sinan, "Architect" Sinan was the head architect of the Suleiman .
> Mimar Sinan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> My real name is Sinan. It means "pointy end of an arrow or spear."


hmmm, So you possess very reverent name , my real name is ADNAN, unfortunately my name have no Hallmark in history  But it also means ONUS is now up to me to do something extraordinary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ShowGun said:


> hmmm, So you possess very reverent name , my real name is ADNAN, unfortunately my name have no Hallmark in history But it also means ONUS is now up to me to do something extraordinary




We use Adnan name as well. 



ShowGun said:


> No doubt on your Greatness, you are surrounded with enemy states in major part of your timeline, But life in Cities are different as compared to War-Zone Area (where war was taking place), France,England,Russia,Germany,Italy each evolved different Civilisation even-though they were at WAR with each other, And the Chunk of timeline you're referring to me when your Turk tribe devastated enemy cities was the time when you were called NOMAD WARRIORS (before 1400 AD)
> Lots of your turk members have running threads on PDF about your Impact in History, Food, Living & Civilisation, AND after 1450 or 1500 AD, Do you have any refernce of Punishing defiant Cities raze to the ground ?? & killing all of there inhabitants??



Hmm... those things were made when we were still in Central-Asia... my father told me these things. I will ask him. 

Edit: But i know... Turks erased Juan-Juan nation from the face of earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@ShowGun 

Adnan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Adnan (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The etymological meaning of the name is _settler_, from a semitic root_`dn_; "to stay, abide".



Adnan is a nice name. I have a relative named that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> @ShowGun
> 
> Adnan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adnan (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Adnan is a nice name. I have a relative named that.



Hasani what is your real name?


Sorry I forgot..



Sinan said:


> We use Adnan name as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... those things were made when we were still in Central-Asia... my father told me these things. I will ask him.
> 
> Edit: But i know... Turks erased Juan-Juan nation from the face of earth.



Hey Sini what does Oglu etc mean? I've seen Turkish names like that? Also levant?



Sinan said:


> Hımm...mate, it is a different case with us.
> 
> When you look at ancient Greek, Egypt, Persian,Semite civilizations...they enjoyed a relatively easy life.
> 
> While they were building cities, writing poems, advancing on science... We were trying to survive in the harsh steppes of Central-Asia... constantly fighting against Chinese, Mongolians, Other Turkic Tribes.. we lived a nomadic life and couldn't settle..not because Turks were incapable but remaining stable in one place meant absolute death in that geography.
> 
> We have saying in Turkish "Ocağına darı ekmek" , in English "To plant panicum in house".... meaning "absolute destruction"
> 
> When Turks encountered an enemy settlement, they would kill all the humans, animals, plants...every living thing. Then they would reduce houses into pebble and mix them into soil. Then they would plant panicum on top of it and they would leave. So when someone arrived in the ex-setlement.. instead of a village they would see a field of panicum. And they would understand that settlement had met with the Turks wrath.
> 
> Fighting with the other Turkic tribes it was impossible for us to settle. So our ancestors spend centuries on horse backs...fighting, honing their military strategies, weaponary, warrior culture etc... At the mean time other civilizations were busy with founding civilization.
> 
> This was the difference between Turks and other ME nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, "Mimar" Sinan, "Architect" Sinan was the head architect of the Suleiman .
> 
> Mimar Sinan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My real name is Sinan. It means "pointy end of an arrow or spear."




Mimar in Urdu means tht aswell..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> My real name is Sinan. It means "pointy end of an arrow or spear."





ShowGun said:


> my real name is ADNAN, unfortunately my name have no Hallmark in history


 mine means Nobel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Akheilos said:


> mine means Nobel


Curiosity kills the Cat.....Plz reveal name....right now Iam BrainStorming it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

ShowGun said:


> Curiosity kills the Cat.....Plz *reveal name*....right now Iam BrainStorming it


 girls dont do such things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

al-Hasani said:


> Adnan is a nice name. I have a relative named that.


*Thanks for the detailed reference, esp that paragraph *

In other poems such as the ones composed by the Pre-Islamic poet "Qumma'a Ibn Ilias", it appears that Arabs considered it as a "Honor" to be a descendant of Adnan, and for some reason they appear to have been proud of it
&
Adnan died after Nebuchadnezzar II returned to Babylon ........
So on that account...it means that name is *2600 *Years Old to match Nebuchadnezzar 2 era.....
-----
Meaning of Adnan is "Two Heavens" ??? But u said something else
The etymological meaning of the name is _settler_, from a semitic root_`dn_; "to stay, abide".
----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey Sini what does Oglu etc mean? I've seen Turkish names like that? Also levant?



Oğlu means "son of".. like Davutoğlu means "son of Davut"

Levant....we have the word "Levent"... Otttoman Sailors called Levent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Oğlu means "son of".. like Davutoğlu means "son of Davut"
> 
> Levant....we have the word "Levent"... Otttoman Sailors called Levent.




Thanks for the info...

But what's your name Sinan Braat?


Mine is Ali..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> But what's your name Sinan Braat?
> 
> 
> Mine is Ali..



Sinan is my real name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ShowGun said:


> *Thanks for the detailed reference, esp that paragraph *
> 
> In other poems such as the ones composed by the Pre-Islamic poet "Qumma'a Ibn Ilias", it appears that Arabs considered it as a "Honor" to be a descendant of Adnan, and for some reason they appear to have been proud of it
> &
> Adnan died after Nebuchadnezzar II returned to Babylon ........
> So on that account...it means that name is *2600 *Years Old to match Nebuchadnezzar 2 era.....
> -----
> Meaning of Adnan is "Two Heavens" ??? But u said something else
> The etymological meaning of the name is _settler_, from a semitic root_`dn_; "to stay, abide".
> ----



I am not an expert by any means when it comes to names but be sure of the fact that Adnan is a very old name and that the name is influential. It predates Islam by almost 2 millenniums. The historical Adnan traced his ancestry to Ishmael (ra) who was the first son of Prophet Ibrahim (as). I think that there is also mythology involved.

I think settler is the right translation.



> *Origin*
> 
> According to tradition, Adnan is the father of a group of the Ishmaelite Arabs who inhabited West and Northern Arabia. Adnan is believed by Arab genealogies to be the father of many Ishmaelite tribes along the Western coast of Arabia, Northern Arabia and Iraq.[2][3][4][5]
> 
> Many family trees have been presented for Adnan, which did not agree about the number of ancestors between Ishmael and Adnan but agreed perfectly about the names and number of the ancestors between Adnan and the Prophet Muhammad.[6][7]
> 
> The overwhelming majority of traditions and Muslim scholars state that Adnan is a descendant of Kedar the son of Ishmael,[8][9][10][11][12] except for Ibn Ishaq who claimed that Adnan was a descendant of Nebaioth,[13] this confusion of Ibn Ishaq can be due to the case of one of the descendants of Kedar was named "Nebaioth".[14]
> 
> Most of Muslim scholars refused any attempt to recite the ancestors between Adnan to Ishmael, and condemned some other scholars such as Ibn Ishaq for doing it.[15][16][17][18][2]
> 
> *In Pre-Islamic Arabia*
> 
> Adnan was mentioned in various Pre-Islamic poems, such as the Pre-Islamic poets: "Lubayb Ibn Rabi'a" and "Abbas Ibn Mirdas".[19]
> 
> Adnan was viewed by Pre-Islamic Arabs as an honorable father among the fathers of Arab tribes, and they used this ancestry to boast against other Qahtani tribes who were a minority among the Adnanites.[20] lol



Somehow I have noticed that Adnan is especially popular in the Balkans for some strange reason.

It seems that every third Bosnian/Albanian etc. is named Adnan for instance, LOL.

I think that it has something to do with the historical migrations around the ME or what is now the Arab world in the ME. (Levant, Iraq, Egypt & the Arabian Peninsula). Adnan and his family seems to have been migrants often too if we believe the sources.

@Sinan

I just ate at a Turkish restaurant here in Cannes called "Bosphore Kebab". It does not look impressive from the outside but the food was excellent (I ordered an Adana kebab) and the chefs were Turks from Adana who have lived in France for over 10 years now. I was surprised to learn the relatively large number of Turks in France. Normally the majority of the migrants in France are either people from Europe or the Arab world and former French colonies in Sub-Saharan Africa. Arabs are now the second biggest ethnic group after the French and hence some complains. A bit like among Germans about Turks in Germany. Not sure what they are complaining about as there is little difference between people now if anything.

Arabs in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Turks in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> I am not an expert by any means when it comes to names but be sure of the fact that Adnan is a very old name and that the name is influential. It predates Islam by almost 2 millenniums. The historical Adnan traced his ancestry to Ishmael (ra) who was the first son of Prophet Ibrahim (as). I think that there is also mythology involved.
> 
> I think settler is the right translation.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I have noticed that Adnan is especially popular in the Balkans for some strange reason.
> 
> It seems that every third Bosnian/Albanian etc. is named Adnan for instance, LOL.
> 
> I think that it has something to do with the historical migrations around the ME or what is now the Arab world in the ME. (Levant, Iraq, Egypt & the Arabian Peninsula). Adnan and his family seems to have been migrants often too if we believe the sources.
> 
> @Sinan
> 
> I just ate at a Turkish restaurant here in Cannes called "Bosphore Kebab". It does not look impressive from the outside but the food was excellent (I ordered an Adana kebab) and the chefs were Turks from Adana who have lived in France for over 10 years now. I was surprised to learn the relatively large number of Turks in France. Normally the majority of the migrants in France are either people from Europe or the Arab world and former French colonies in Sub-Saharan Africa. Arabs are now the second biggest ethnic group after the French and hence some complains. A bit like among Germans about Turks in Germany. Not sure what they are complaining about as there is little difference between people now if anything.
> 
> Arabs in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Turks in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was in France for 1 day from 21st to 22nd (yesterday) : 

Had missed my connecting flight on 21st and had to spend the night near the airport as I had an early flight on 22nd...so stayed at the area near the airport Roissy-en-France and saw that mall aeroville mall since that was the only thing I could do...Everything closed at 8pm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> I just ate at a Turkish restaurant here in Cannes called "Bosphore Kebab". It does not look impressive from the outside but the food was excellent (I ordered an Adana kebab) and the chefs were Turks from Adana who have lived in France for over 10 years now. I was surprised to learn the relatively large number of Turks in France. Normally the majority of the migrants in France are either people from Europe or the Arab world and former French colonies in Sub-Saharan Africa. Arabs are now the second biggest ethnic group after the French and hence some complains. A bit like among Germans about Turks in Germany. Not sure what they are complaining about as there is little difference between people now if anything.



Hmm...i doubt man....

I ate Turkish Kebab in Europe too...they were not compariable with the ones in Turkey. 
They felt.....how can i describe........ synthetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Sinan said:


> Hmm...i doubt man....
> 
> I ate Turkish Kebab in Europe too...they were not compariable with the ones in Turkey.
> They felt.....how can i describe........ synthetic.


 "exotic" food in Europe caters for the European taste and def doesnt taste anything close to home even if the restaurant is owned by a foreigner...why? They think it will attract more public...My supervisor and some colleagues were boasting about being able to eat South Asian food coz they have eaten it in many places around Europe...then I introduced them to my cooking  1 of them had to literally sit next to the tissue box to finish his dish 

Another time me and my sis went to this Indian restaurant in UK....yuck the food was like Indian food without spices  not sure what we were expected to pay for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> I was in France for 1 day from 21st to 22nd (yesterday) :
> 
> Had missed my connecting flight on 21st and had to spend the night near the airport as I had an early flight on 22nd...so stayed at the area near the airport Roissy-en-France and saw that mall aeroville mall since that was the only thing I could do...Everything closed at 8pm



That sounds horrible. Believe it or not but I have never missed a plight and I am otherwise a person that has a pretty liberal viewpoint of punctuality which is totally contrary to my parents. I don't know where it comes from? But I am glad that you survived.

I am not that familiar with that part of metropolitan Paris. I am many more times familiar with the Aéroport Paris-Charles de Gaulle. In fact I only recall being in Roissy-en France once.

@Sinan

Yes, that's true. There is usually a world in difference but sometimes you can hit jackpot and actually frequent restaurants or eating places that serve authentic ME or South Asian cuisine made by people from those regions.

But of course most of those eating places (this goes for both Arab, Turkish, South Asian etc.) in Europe are what you can consider of low quality in our eyes but they are very popular in Europe. It's more like an alternative for fast food here.

But I must be fair and say that there are good ME restaurants in cities such as Paris and especially London. Less so in Copenhagen from what I have experienced though.

But of course in general you are right.








Akheilos said:


> * "exotic" food in Europe caters for the European taste and def doesnt taste anything close to home even if the restaurant is owned by a foreigner...why? They think it will attract more public...My supervisor and some colleagues were boasting about being able to eat South Asian food coz they have eaten it in many places around Europe...then I introduced them to my cooking  1 of them had to literally sit next to the tissue box to finish his dish *
> 
> Another time me and my sis went to this Indian restaurant in UK....yuck the food was like Indian food without spices  not sure what we were expected to pay for



Spot on. You can't blame them because nobody here is used to spices. Arab food is usually the most spicy food in the ME and North Africa in general and some Arab foods are comparable to South Asian cuisine on this front (Hijazi, Yemeni, Omani, Moroccan) but forget about eating authentic South Asian cuisine in most places outside of London from my experience. I remember being at a Pakistani restaurant a few months ago in Copenhagen with other international students (some of them Pakistani students) and we went to a Pakistani restaurant (unfortunately it was labelled as "Indian" to attract people) and made it clear that we wanted the "real" deal in terms of ingredients. They obliged while laughing and telling us that they usually do not make it authentic at all as there is little demand.

Yet people from the diaspora in Europe are still eating at those places and the funny thing is that whenever they visit their parents home countries and eat the real deal they complain just as the locals in Europe somewhat. This is very funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> That sounds horrible. Believe it or not but I have never missed a plight and I am otherwise a person that has a pretty liberal viewpoint of punctuality which is totally contrary to my parents. I don't know where it comes from? But I am glad that you survived.
> I am not that familiar with that part of metropolitan Paris. I am many more times familiar with the Aéroport Paris-Charles de Gaulle. In fact I only recall being in Roissy-en France once.


Well....Since I had a 8am flight I didnt wanna miss it too so decided to stay within the airport's vicinity 

Well I didnt actually miss it...My London flight lifted off a little late and hence landed a little late...I landed at 1 terminal and by the time I reached the terminal I was flying out of Paris from...the final call had been announced and even my baggage didnt reach my flight out of Paris hence why I got a free 1 night in Paris 

Air France 

Well, the thing was terminal 2G didnt announce its boarding I heard this the next morning (22nd Aug) when the lady on the counter opposite me got her boarding pass she was warned that the terminal doesnt announce final calls (prob how I missed it on 21st then again I arrived right on time when the gates closed and reached the bloody desk 10 mins after the flight had taken off without me  ) ...But surprisingly on 22nd Aug they were announcing final calls 2-3 times and I saw Germans running to 2 of the flights soo I am guessing the bloody airport is spread too much that transfer takes too much time! 



al-Hasani said:


> Spot on. You can't blame them because nobody here is used to spices. Arab food is usually the most spicy food in the ME and North Africa in general and some Arab foods are comparable to South Asian cuisine on this front (Hijazi, Yemeni, Omani, Moroccan) but forget about eating authentic South Asian cuisine in most places outside of London from my experience. I remember being at a Pakistani restaurant a few months ago in Copenhagen with other international students (some of them Pakistani students) and we went to a Pakistani restaurant (unfortunately it was labelled as "Indian" to attract people) and made it clear that we wanted the "real" deal in terms of ingredients. They obliged while laughing and telling us that they usually do not make it authentic at all as there is little demand.
> Yet people from the diaspora in Europe are still eating at those places and the funny thing is that whenever they visit their parents home countries and eat the real deal they complain just as the locals in Europe somewhat. This is very funny.


Well....I ate at this restaurant in Copenhagen ..cant recall the name..it was close to the train station and had a nice interior expensive though (was a poor student back then ....) since I was only there for few hrs I didnt go around too much 

I think the meal was buffet and it did look yummy but less spicy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> Well....Since I had a 8am flight I didnt wanna miss it too so decided to stay within the airport's vicinity
> 
> Well I didnt actually miss it...My London flight lifted off a little late and hence landed a little late...I landed at 1 terminal and by the time I reached the terminal I was flying out of Paris from...the final call had been announced and even my baggage didnt reach my flight out of Paris hence why I got a free 1 night in Paris
> 
> Air France
> 
> Well, the thing was terminal 2G didnt announce its boarding I heard this the next morning (22nd Aug) when the lady on the counter opposite me got her boarding pass she was warned that the terminal doesnt announce final calls (prob how I missed it on 21st then again I arrived right on time when the gates closed and reached the bloody desk 10 mins after the flight had taken off without me  ) ...But surprisingly on 22nd Aug they were announcing final calls 2-3 times and I saw Germans running to 2 of the flights soo I am guessing the bloody airport is spread too much that transfer takes too much time!



Oh, that's great!

Usually Air France is quite good but they have their unfortunate incidents as every other flag carrier out there. At least they paid for all the expenses.

This reminds me of a story that involved a old passport of mine and a temporary passport last year. I think that they call it a provisory passport nowadays. Somehow I showed the outdated passport by a mistake when I was receiving my boarding pass and afterwards after I went past the security/police (don't recall the English word I am looking for). To my shock they did not notice that it had expired and we are talking about a VERY old passport that was made back in 2007. So sometimes I really question the security and personal but you can't blame them when they are dealing with thousands of people a day. Some are at least!

So them not announcing the call can happen unfortunately. Always look at the information. I nearly got lost at Copenhagen airport when I was flying to Nice. Started panicking a little too as I was late as usual.

Could not find gate D2 which as I recall actually turned into gate D102 in reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> Oh, that's great!
> 
> Usually Air France is quite good but they have their unfortunate incidents as every other flag carrier out there. At least they paid for all the expenses.
> 
> This reminds me of a story that involved a old passport of mine and a temporary passport last year. I think that they call it a provisory passport nowadays. Somehow I showed the outdated passport by a mistake when I was receiving my boarding pass and afterwards after I went past the security/police (don't recall the English word I am looking for). To my shock they did not notice that it had expired and we are talking about a VERY old passport that was made back in 2007. So sometimes I really question the security and personal but you can't blame them when they are dealing with thousands of people a day. Some are at least!
> 
> So them not announcing the call can happen unfortunately. Always look at the information. I nearly got lost at Copenhagen airport when I was flying to Nice. Started panicking a little too as I was late as usual.
> 
> Could not find gate D2 which as I recall actually turned into gate D102 in reality.


No the lady actually said they dont announce flights on that terminal...strange but seriously on 21st I heard not a single announcement while on 22nd I heard 3 "final call" of the same flight  at least they improved...Well I do look like a kid and when I am sad or upset I can really look like a lost kid...

Yea at least they paid...and I got to look around for 1 night in Paris well North Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Akhelios

That South Asian restaurant that you are talking about could it possible be this one? Actually it is owned by Pakistanis (yes, I have eaten there and I usually have a habit of speaking with the staff) and it is quite good and relatively cheap despite its central location. 1000 times better than nearby fast food chains such as McDonalds etc. Although I can't lie when I say that I sometimes order 1 cheeseburger or two.





There are actually quite a few South Asian/Pakistani restaurants in Copenhagen and some of them are really good and well-known.

Haha, I can recognize that "looking as a kid" or being as confused as a kid in such situations. You can't really act calm when you are getting lost and your flight is scheduled to depart in 10 minutes. Anyway I am huge fan of aviation and I love flying.


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> @Akhelios
> 
> That South Asian restaurant that you are talking about could it possible be this one? Actually it is owned by Pakistanis (yes, I have eaten there and I usually have a habit of speaking with the staff) and it is quite good and relatively cheap despite its central location. 1000 times better than nearby fast food chains such as McDonalds etc. Although I can't lie when I say that I sometimes order 1 cheeseburger or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually quite a few South Asian/Pakistani restaurants in Copenhagen and some of them are really good and well-known.


No that place was not a fast food take away but a proper restaurant ...after walking in the city for few hours I wanted a good meal and it had buffet for Lunch or something....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Akheilos said:


> No that place was not a fast food take away but a proper restaurant ...after walking in the city for few hours I wanted a good meal and it had buffet for Lunch or something....



It could be every restaurant as there are quite a lot of South Asian restaurants/take away places. The most funny thing is that buffets are EXTREMELY popular in Scandinavia. They call it a Swedish buffet in Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> Yes, that's true. There is usually a world in difference but sometimes you can hit jackpot and actually frequent restaurants or eating places that serve authentic ME or South Asian cuisine made by people from those regions.
> But of course most of those eating places (this goes for both Arab, Turkish, South Asian etc.) in Europe are what you can consider of low quality in our eyes but they are very popular in Europe. It's more like an alternative for fast food here.
> But I must be fair and say that there are good ME restaurants in cities such as Paris and especially London. Less so in Copenhagen from what I have experienced though.
> But of course in general you are right.



Hmm... what you say is true...

In Ankara Kebab restaurants are generally ok...but some of them are are superb.

In Adana City(Southern Turkey) Kebab restaurants are generally superb...but some of are off the chart. 

Edit: Now i ordered kebab because of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> It could be every restaurant as there are quite a lot of South Asian restaurants/take away places. The most funny thing is that buffets are EXTREMELY popular in Scandinavia. They call it a Swedish buffet in Denmark.


yea I was googling and damn yea could be any of them!  was in the year 2011 I think....cant recall much now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Hmm... what you say is true...
> 
> In Ankara Kebab restaurants are generally ok...but some of them are are superb.
> 
> In Adana City(Southern Turkey) Kebab restaurants are generally superb...but some of are off the chart.
> 
> Edit: Now i ordered kebab because of you.



I have heard from my Turkish mates that Adana especially is famous for its kebabs and meat dishes.

I could eat Adana kebab every second day with some good rice, vegetables and various yoghurts. To that some nice tea and coffee afterwards. After such meals I am satisfied for the rest of the day.



> *History*
> 
> Kebabs are usually made out of ground lamb meat and tail fat, though there are many regional variations. Kebabs are fairly common in the area from Mersin in Turkey to Kirkuk in Iraq, and includes Aleppo in Syria.[1] According to many authors, this kebab was born out of a fusion of Turkish and Arab cultures. Birecik, once an important locality in the Eyalet of Aleppo, is said to be the creator of this very kind of kebab.[1] The version prepared and consumed today in the province of Adana also has a history rooted in the modern Turkish culture, only to receive a "Controlled Designation of Origin" in February 2005, after subsequent legal trials.[4][5]



Adana kebabı - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This explains it because in the Arab world (Levant in particular and Iraq and Hijaz) there are local kebabs who are extremely similar to Adana Kebab. This must be bound in mutual culinary influences.

What is the typical meat dish of Ankara or Anatolia?

Haha, you won't regret it I believe.


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I have heard from my Turkish mates that Adana especially is famous for its kebabs and meat dishes.


Yeap..they are making the undisputed the best kebabs in Turkey 



al-Hasani said:


> I could eat Adana kebab every second day with some good rice, vegetables and various yoghurts. To that some nice tea and coffee afterwards. After such meals I am satisfied for the rest of the day.



Adana kebabı - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/quote]



For me, Adana is like a basic kebab....

For instance "Beyti" is like a more advanced Kebab





It's basically adana meat wrapped by lavaş, tomato sousce, eaten with yoğurt...some serve it with kashar cheese and pistachio on it...

Also



al-Hasani said:


> I have heard from my Turkish mates that Adana especially is famous for its kebabs and meat dishes.


This explains it because in the Arab world (Levant in particular and Iraq and Hijaz) there are local kebabs who are extremely similar to Adana Kebab. This must be bound in mutual culinary influences.

What is the typical meat dish of Ankara or Anatolia?[/quote]

Mate, Turkish cuisine is insanely rich.. our cuisine have similarities with Turkic, Arab, Iranian, Greek, Anatolian, Black Sea cuisines...so there is no typical meat dish.. I would say....

Let's ask @Targon , maybe he has an better answer.



al-Hasani said:


> Haha, you won't regret it I believe.


 Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Hard question  I don't know what could be a typical meat dish. in Antalya meat culture isn't as developed as vegetables, typical meat dishes are meatballs, simple skewer stuff, plain meat in barbecue, meat in vegetable dishes and juicy meat dishes, in major part of the dishes meat is just a topping.

One example





I think rest of western Anatolia also goes like that but of course there are a lot of regional dishes including meat dishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The 18 year old world class talent Munir El Haddadi just scored his first goal for FC BARCELONA (!) in his first professional game for the senior team.

He is an Moroccan Arab born to Moroccan parents in Spain (Madrid).

This is pretty awesome.





He looks like some talent.

A shame that all those Arab talents/players/sportsmen etc. are representing their countries of birth and not countries of origin but you can't blame them.

@FARSOLDIER @Andalusi Knight 

@Oscar

Why are you deleting my correct and factual posts in that other thread? I was not the one that went off-topic. I was replying to off-topic posts. As always it was an Arab-obsessed Farsi that is obsessed about his military, religious, cultural and linguistic conquerors that made a troll thread and later some of his Farsi friends (2 multiple users and serial trolls) started insulting @Belew_Kelew and making racist comments out of the blue just because he correctly wrote that the Farsi users here are obsessed about KSA and Arabs as a whole.

Anyway I have stored those posts as they are all correct and none of them contain any insults and they will be reposted during the right occasion and when they become relevant if those Farsis cannot learn to behave.

Obviously they are unable to debate with me intellectually or when the purpose is to stick to facts.

The users @ebray @rmi5 @ozzy22 etc. can confirm that themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

Hazzy997 said:


> My avatar is a character from the movie 'Guardians of the Galaxy'/



Which character?


----------



## 787B

al-Hasani said:


> The 18 year old world class talent Munir El Haddadi just scored his first goal for FC BARCELONA (!) in his first professional game for the senior team.
> 
> He is an Moroccan Arab born to Moroccan parents in Spain (Madrid).
> 
> This is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like some talent.
> 
> A shame that all those Arab talents/players/sportsmen etc. are representing their countries of birth and not countries of origin but you can't blame them.
> 
> @FARSOLDIER @Andalusi Knight
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> Why are you deleting my correct and factual posts in that other thread? I was not the one that went off-topic. I was replying to off-topic posts. As always it was an Arab-obsessed Farsi that is obsessed about his military, religious, cultural and linguistic conquerors that made a troll thread and later some of his Farsi friends (2 multiple users and serial trolls) started insulting @Belew_Kelew and making racist comments out of the blue just because he correctly wrote that the Farsi users here are obsessed about KSA and Arabs as a whole.
> 
> Anyway I have stored those posts as they are all correct and none of them contain any insults and they will be reposted during the right occasion and when they become relevant if those Farsis cannot learn to behave.
> 
> Obviously they are unable to debate with me intellectually or when the purpose is to stick to facts.
> 
> The users @ebray @rmi5 @ozzy22 etc. can confirm that themselves.



you're still trolling with your conjecture and you deserve to be banned.


----------



## Falcon29

bloo said:


> Which character?



I already changed it. Zoe Saldana is her name and she plays character of Gamaro.


----------



## BDforever

HEY ! HEY ! ! WAITER ! ! ! COFFEE HERE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Belew_Kelew

LMAO old habit never dies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> I already changed it. Zoe Saldana is her name and she plays character of Gamaro.


Zoe Saldana = Bony @$$ Dominican
Gamaro is ok, Rocket Racoon is my favorite



al-Hasani said:


> The 18 year old world class talent Munir El Haddadi just scored his first goal for FC BARCELONA (!) in his first professional game for the senior team.
> 
> He is an Moroccan Arab born to Moroccan parents in Spain (Madrid).
> 
> This is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like some talent.
> 
> A shame that all those Arab talents/players/sportsmen etc. are representing their countries of birth and not countries of origin but you can't blame them.
> 
> @FARSOLDIER @Andalusi Knight
> 
> @Oscar
> 
> Why are you deleting my correct and factual posts in that other thread? I was not the one that went off-topic. I was replying to off-topic posts. As always it was an Arab-obsessed Farsi that is obsessed about his military, religious, cultural and linguistic conquerors that made a troll thread and later some of his Farsi friends (2 multiple users and serial trolls) started insulting @Belew_Kelew and making racist comments out of the blue just because he correctly wrote that the Farsi users here are obsessed about KSA and Arabs as a whole.
> 
> Anyway I have stored those posts as they are all correct and none of them contain any insults and they will be reposted during the right occasion and when they become relevant if those Farsis cannot learn to behave.
> 
> Obviously they are unable to debate with me intellectually or when the purpose is to stick to facts.
> 
> The users @ebray @rmi5 @ozzy22 etc. can confirm that themselves.


Hey man how have you been? Did you ever play that game war thunder? Does it exist on Ps3?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> Zoe Saldana = Bony @$$ Dominican
> Gamaro is ok, Rocket Racoon is my favorite



I like her personality. 

Rocket racoon was also one of my favorite characters after Groot.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> I like her personality.
> 
> Rocket racoon was also one of my favorite characters after Groot.


She also has some Haitian in her which she doesn't claim.
Doesn't Groot come in that Disney Angelina jolie movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> She also has some Haitian in her which she doesn't claim.
> Doesn't Groot come in that Disney Angelina jolie movie?



Really? She seems like a good house mom. 

I'm not sure where he comes from but he saved the day in the movie more than once. 

I was originally going to see Let's be Cops but I was told it was bad. Maybe the next one will be the third expendabales.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Really? She seems like a good house mom.
> 
> I'm not sure where he comes from but he saved the day in the movie more than once.
> 
> I was originally going to see Let's be Cops but I was told it was bad. Maybe the next one will be the third expendabales.



You heard about how hackers targeted expendables 3 right? Guardians of the galaxy was better than Avengers except in Avengers Thanos looked more intimidating. I just played this game called Fall out 3 which has a rating of 9/10 I don't know why? It is wack and very painful to play. Btw did you hear about the ceasefire? They showed some Palestinians celebrating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

787B said:


> you're still trolling with your conjecture and you deserve to be banned.



More Farsi diarrhea. Facts are facts and whether you like them or not is not my problem so keep crying.

Stick to your troll/double user/low IQ/Fake wannabe Arab Mullah propaganda infested section. We don't want your likes here.



Mugwop said:


> Hey man how have you been? Did you ever play that game war thunder? Does it exist on Ps3?



Enjoying life here in Cannes and the great weather. Other than this - not that much. Going to watch Athletic Bilbao-Napoli right now. Champions League qualification. Second leg.

What about you? Can you show me some Haitian music?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> You heard about how hackers targeted expendables 3 right? Guardians of the galaxy was better than Avengers except in Avengers Thanos looked more intimidating. I just played this game called Fall out 3 which has a rating of 9/10 I don't know why? It is wack and very painful to play. Btw did you hear about the ceasefire? They showed some Palestinians celebrating



No I didn't hear about that. Guardians of the Galaxy was interesting to me but the storyline was odd. It was all about that magic ball. I like creative storylines, like Inception. Yes I did hear of it, it is over now and everyone is happy and went celebrating. 


Fall Out 3? On console or PC? I have heard of it but don't play games anymore. The latest game I played was 'Quizup' on my smartphone. 

@al-Hasani @Mugwop 

We should quiz each other. 

I don't have a new console either. 

@al-Hasani 

stole my xbox one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> No I didn't hear about that. Guardians of the Galaxy was interesting to me but the storyline was odd. It was all about that magic ball. I like creative storylines, like Inception. Yes I did hear of it, it is over now and everyone is happy and went celebrating.
> 
> 
> Fall Out 3? On console or PC? I have heard of it but don't play games anymore. The latest game I played was 'Quizup' on my smartphone.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mugwop
> 
> We should quiz each other.
> 
> I don't have a new console either.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> stole my xbox one



MAN, when I was smaller I used to have a PS1 (my first console) for 1 year or so, then I got a PS2 years after, then I bought an Xbox One because everyone else had it and then finally a Gamecube or what it's name is. Actually a friend gave me his Gamecube because he never used it. Then years after I bought a PS3 when it came out sometime in 2007 if I recall?! Since that time I have never had any new console nor have I used a console for close to 3-4 years by now.

The next time I will buy a console will probably first be when I become a father, LOL, and my future children will not be allowed to play any computer games until they reach a certain age. I know this is impossible but I would hate to see them end up like most other kids nowadays. Tied to their gadgets to an extreme degree. When our parents and grandparents generation were/are complaining about our current generations need for technology then think about the next generation and our complains?!

The world is advancing but on some fronts (socially, spiritually etc.) it seems that we are regressing which I find worrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> MAN, when I was smaller I used to have a PS1 (my first console) for 1 year or so, then I got a PS2 years after, then I bought an Xbox one because everyone else had it and then finally a Gamecube or what it's name is. Actually a friend gave me his Gamecube because he never used it. Then years after I bought a PS3 when it game out sometime in 2007 if I recall?! Since that time I have never had any new console nor have I used a console for close to 3-4 years by now.
> 
> The next time I will buy a console will probably first be when I become a father, LOL, and my future children will not be allowed to play any computer games until they reach a certain age. I know this is impossible but I would hate to see them end up like most other kids nowadays. Tied to their gadgets to an extreme degree. When our parents and grandparents generation were/are complaining about our current generations need for technology then think about the next generation and our complains?!
> 
> The world is advancing but on some fronts (socially etc.) it seems that we are regressing.



Mine was the original xbox, then the Ps3. Then it ended too.I liked fighting games at first, then racing then shooting. Now I just stopped playing, it requires much time and it's impossible with college. Like you said, once I'm done with school I might play again. 

When I become a father I will buy lots of technology and get a pick up truck plus a gun collection. Social life has become awkward. It's a effing fest basically, lol. Everyones goal in life is to eff the next girl he sees whether at house party, club, normal hangout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Mine was the original xbox, then the Ps3. Then it ended too.I liked fighting games at first, then racing then shooting. Now I just stopped playing, it requires much time and it's impossible with college. Like you said, once I'm done with school I might play again.
> 
> When I become a father I will buy lots of technology and get a pick up truck plus a gun collection. Social life has become awkward. It's a effing fest basically, lol. Everyones goal in life is to eff the next girl he sees whether at house party, club, normal hangout.



I can spot the difference between my generation and that of my nephews already. It seems that they are developed lesser socially and spiritually. I don't know how to explain it. I believe that this is a problem.

Technology should be used in a constructive way and with certain limits. Sometimes it's get too much. I mean it seems like privacy is a thing of the past nowadays. 

I often wonder how the world will look like when we grow old if we live that long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I can spot the difference between my generation and that of my nephews already. It seems that they are developed lesser socially and spiritually. I don't know how to explain it. I believe that this is a problem.
> 
> Technology should be used in a constructive way and with certain limits. Sometimes it's get too much. I mean it seems like privacy is a thing of the past nowadays.
> 
> I often wonder how the world will look like when we grow old if we live that long.



I don't think it can get worse than this. But, like you said, the privacy part will become less and less important as life goes on. Right now, in theprivate all kinds of things happen regarding sexual reproduction and too much experimenting. 

I really don't get life anymore, for most people it is like I described but with school/work added on to it. 

Except us bastard uncivliized Muslims. We're just busy eating meat/other foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't think it can get worse than this. But, like you said, the privacy part will become less and less important as life goes on. Right now, in theprivate all kinds of things happen regarding sexual reproduction and too much experimenting.
> 
> I really don't get life anymore, for most people it is like I described but with school/work added on to it.
> 
> Except us bastard uncivliized Muslims. We're just busy eating meat/other foods.



Sometimes I get this strong urge of just leaving it all and settling in some faraway mountain village in Hijaz or Southern KSA (or even Yemen) or somewhere in the desert for a few months. In KSA it's quite popular for youngsters and people in general to leave the city life and return to the nature during weekends for camping etc.. I think that it is something that most Arabs have especially us from the Arabian Peninsula. An natural attachment to nature and the surroundings. When you observe poetry, architecture etc. of Arab rulers in Al-Andalus (that was 1300 years ago at the earliest) you will notice that their palaces/castles/houses were always built (or very often - aside from those strategic ones on mountain hills etc.) in open space or in the middle of the nature. Either on wide fields or in the mountains or around palm grooves, forests etc.

Something that I am for some reason also drawn to are olive fields which there are many of in Northern KSA and which is also very typical of the Palestinian landscape as you know. I have the same feeling with palm trees. Hard to explain. I just feel at home and at ease when I am around that kind of nature. Away from the concrete jungle that is a modern city in the year 2014.

A home has always had a distinct meaning in the Arab world too. It was often something moveable while that is not the case anymore.

What is more amazing is the sky in deserts/steppes or in the mountains. I honestly believe that the "skyline" on the Arabian Peninsula is one of the best in the world due to the nature and open spaces. Especially at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Sometimes I get this strong urge of just leaving it all and settling in some faraway mountain village in Hijaz or Southern KSA (or even Yemen) or somewhere in the desert for a few months. In KSA it's quite popular for youngsters and people in general to leave the city life and return to the nature during weekends for camping etc.. I think that it is something that most Arabs have especially us from the Arabian Peninsula. An natural attachment to nature and the surroundings. When you observe poetry, architecture etc. of Arab rulers in Al-Andalus (that was 1300 years ago at the earliest) you will notice that their palaces/castles/houses were always built (or very often - aside from those strategic ones on mountain hills etc.) in open space or in the middle of the nature. Either on wide fields or in the mountains or around palm grooves, forests etc.
> 
> Something that I am for some reason also drawn to are olive fields which there are many of in Northern KSA and which is also very typical of the Palestinian landscape as you know. I have the same feeling with palm trees. Hard to explain. I just feel at home and at ease when I am around that kind of nature. Away from the concrete jungle that is a modern city in the year 2014.



Same here. We are stuck in the West though since we already adapted to educational system and our parents want us to get jobs here. 

LOL, it sucks for me because even if I choose to move to Palestine I would be entering a difficult life. For you I'm not sure how it is. I know people who study in KSA they say it's good. Although they preferred family friends/life here. 

I can get along anywhere though. It's funny because my family dislikes being in Gaza although I love it and don't mind the lack of some stuff. It's not viable though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Same here. We are stuck in the West though since we already adapted to educational system and our parents want us to get jobs here.
> 
> LOL, it sucks for me because even if I choose to move to Palestine I would be entering a difficult life. For you I'm not sure how it is. I know people who study in KSA they say it's good. Although they preferred family friends/life here.
> 
> I can get along anywhere though. It's funny because my family dislikes being in Gaza although I love it and don't mind the lack of some stuff. It's not viable though.



Palestine is not comparable to KSA for obvious reasons let alone Gaza. Unfortunately when they should not be any different. I have never been to Gaza so I do not know how it is but obviously war zones or heavily sanctioned areas like Gaza is not a ideal place to grow up in even though you might be very attached to that land and consider it your homeland.

I mean what I described can even happen in Europe too although there are honestly not many secluded wild areas here. There is more of such stuff in the US were you have many areas that are forested areas, deserts, mountains, open fields etc. It's not like I have any wish to live like some bum (or what it is called in English) but rather more in harmony with nature. At least try it for a few months. I think that this urge is something basic in all of us.

Enough of bullshitting. Time to hit the bed. I got a long day tomorrow - at the beach!

@Hazzy997

I thought about something here a few seconds ago. How big is the Palestinian community in the US and can I ask if they are generally successful in terms of business as many other Arab groups tend to be abroad - at least the non-war refugees?

I think that the Palestinian traditional dresses are really nice.

I really think that traditional Palestinian clothing (both men and female) could become a success commercially (if adjusted into the current fashion traits) let alone Palestinian olives, cheeses etc. Hell, even the Christian Palestinians can make their Arak more commercial for the non-Muslim market.

I am just speculating. Nothing big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Pretty big actually. Along with Lebanese/Iraqi. Lebanese/Palestinian are largest two. We also have many Yemeni's in other areas. Palestinians/Lebanese own almost every sweets store here. There are many products that come from both places. Most do business and are entrepreneurs. Lots of investing. 

We also have a large portion of doctors/engineers. Iraqi's/Lebanese own most of the Arab restaurants here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Pretty big actually. Along with Lebanese/Iraqi. Lebanese/Palestinian are largest two. We also have many Yemeni's in other areas. Palestinians/Lebanese own almost every sweets store here. There are many products that come from both places. Most do business and are entrepreneurs. Lots of investing.
> 
> We also have a large portion of doctors/engineers. Iraqi's/Lebanese own most of the Arab restaurants here.



That's very encouraging to hear. I am very happy when I see that second-generation Arabs in France, Denmark and elsewhere in Europe (especially females) are found to be even more educated than the "locals" there and this is great news that one can built on. I hope that the local Palestinian etc. communities in Michigan and elsewhere in the US emphasize those values too. This is crucial.

Anyway Arabs and business/trade are synonyms so I am not surprised to see this being the case in Michigan too. We see it everywhere from Brazil to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> More Farsi diarrhea. Facts are facts and whether you like them or not is not my problem so keep crying.
> 
> Stick to your troll/double user/low IQ/Fake wannabe Arab Mullah propaganda infested section. We don't want your likes here.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying life here in Cannes and the great weather. Other than this - not that much. Going to watch Athletic Bilbao-Napoli right now. Champions League qualification. Second leg.
> 
> What about you? Can you show me some Haitian music?



Here is a catchy song by a Haitian guy the beat of this song is middle eastern.







Hazzy997 said:


> No I didn't hear about that. Guardians of the Galaxy was interesting to me but the storyline was odd. It was all about that magic ball. I like creative storylines, like Inception. Yes I did hear of it, it is over now and everyone is happy and went celebrating.
> 
> 
> Fall Out 3? On console or PC? I have heard of it but don't play games anymore. The latest game I played was 'Quizup' on my smartphone.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mugwop
> 
> We should quiz each other.
> 
> I don't have a new console either.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> stole my xbox one


Console. I play console games not PC much. War Thunder is a PC game and looks awesome. :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Mugwop 

That is interesting that you're a gamer. I remember gaming took stress off pretty well. Now in college gaming can't make up for the stress chemistry gives me. 

I personally have a Ps3 console which I don't use. Last game I bought was BF4 and it froze on me every 25 min so I just gave up. Although I may purchase some good story mode games. Have you played any unique good games? I remember when Skyrim came out everyone was telling to buy it. 

A friend gave me a copy of oblivion and I couldn't get past the tutorial. 

Those games are too time taking and complicated. If you have a ps3 I'll add you on psn.


----------



## al-Hasani

I just ate at a Lebanese restaurant here in Cannes not far away from the InterContinental Carlton Cannes Hotel and the owner was obviously a Lebanese and to my great surprise after we started talking with him (had a long talk) it turned out that he worked in Riyadh half of the year in the construction sector with local Saudi Arabian partners. He was doing pretty good financially and worked together with the Saudi Binladin Group among others. He was a man in his early 60's I believe and he has been working in KSA since the early 1980's. Initially in Khobar where he came under the "protection" of a local Sheikh that treated him as a son. Not to my surprise the restaurant was full of fellow Arabs from the GCC (mostly KSA) but we did not get the opportunity to talk with them for too long as the restaurant was closing. Looking at the personal/guests I would think that I was back in the GCC . This feeling was magnified outside the InterContinental Carlton Cannes Hotel were I not only saw luxury cars with Saudi Arabian number plates but various tourists (my age once again) from Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, UAE etc.

Only Russians seems to be rivaling us. It was a surreal feeling on a Thursday night and I can't stop thinking what the locals might think.









Arab supercar tour continues to Cannes | Mail Online

@Halimi

The Lebanese community in France is pretty strong and numerous. Mostly Christian though. The owner was a very friendly guy. Such a surprise/coincidence that he works half of the year in Riyadh and that he has been based in KSA since the 1980's. He told me that his paternal grandfather was an Armenian and then I recalled that the Armenian community in Lebanon is pretty significant. Great guy though and we discussed politics too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@al-Hasani

I want to ask you something..... How is Qatar being viewed from KSA... how is your relation with Qatar....are you friends, rivals, enemies ??

I begin to see this "Qatar and Turkey" thing in many articles.... but i don't know what to make out of it... I don't know Qatar much... and i don't know what are we doing/plotting with them.

Can you eloborate if you have knowledge about this issue ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I want to ask you something..... How is Qatar being viewed from KSA... how is your relation with Qatar....are you friends, rivals, enemies ??
> 
> I begin to see this "Qatar and Turkey" thing in many articles.... but i don't know what to make out of it... I don't know Qatar much... and i don't know what are we doing/plotting with them.
> 
> Can you eloborate if you have knowledge about this issue ?



Well of course. Feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them. Others might too I guess.

Well how is it being viewed? Well historically it has been viewed as a small nearby peninsula next to the Eastern Province whose living evolved around pearls, fishery and trade. The locals being fellow Arabians mostly originating from either Eastern Arabia or Najd.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Being ruled by the Al-Thani family.

The relations are pretty complicated and changing. De jure we are part of the same union (GCC) and close on many fronts on the other hand there are quite significant gaps politically or at least were until recently. Human relations are fine so no problem there.

What you are basically looking for is Qatar's relation with the MB and Turkey's too. From what I understand and gather then Qatar made a deal with the MB to support them politically and economically, host their leaders etc. in return of the MB not causing trouble in Qatar and not criticizing them. I think that Erdogan too is allied with MB-like parties across the Arab world and Muslim world but I am not sure about that. Other than that then I think that the relations are just purely economical. Qatar is a pretty rich nation to put it mildly and probably the most influential one compared to its population and size in general.

Turkey, Qatar strengthen economic ties - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Turkey and Qatar: A fruitful relationship - The Edge

Turkey – Qatar axis in the Middle East politics | Turkey Agenda

The last article seems pretty accurate although I have only read the headline.

I think that this relation can be summed down to 3 important points.

1) Fellow political interests.

2) In general a positive view of MB and MB-like groups in the Arab and Muslim world.

3) Increasing economic ties.

But what really is happening behind closed doors we cannot know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

We have to more gain supporting each other. The events in Egypt affect this. But, in the future I believe we will all get past these meaningless divisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> We have to more gain supporting each other. The events in Egypt affect this. But, in the future I believe we will all get past these meaningless divisions.



I have not criticized the MB anywhere and I respect people that support them although I don't agree with the MB fully myself. I just answered @Sinan 's question and wrote what I believe is taking place between Qatar and Turkey and why and then I linked to 3 different articles from 3 different pages that talk about similar issues and others.

To tell you honestly then I don't have any allegiance to any political party/movement in the ME as all of them (at least the majority) are, with all due respect, trash and incompetent clowns by large. All I care about is whether KSA is moving forward or not and the Arab world as a whole. No matter who rules it. I don't have any power anyway.

There are certain things that I would like to see improved, some political changes, a better leadership etc. (what we have discussed thousands of times) but I don't have any allegiance to any particular political party, rulers etc.

I agree that all those silly political differences are causing more problems than anything and makes people forget what it is all about. Which is improving the life's of ordinary people and moving country x or y forward on all important fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Well of course. Feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them. Others might too I guess.
> 
> Well how is it being viewed? Well historically it has been viewed as a small nearby peninsula next to the Eastern Province whose living evolved around pearls, fishery and trade. The locals being fellow Arabians mostly originating from either Eastern Arabia or Najd.
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Being ruled by the Al-Thani family.
> 
> The relations are pretty complicated and changing. De jure we are part of the same union (GCC) and close on many fronts on the other hand there are quite significant gaps politically or at least were until recently. Human relations are fine so no problem there.
> 
> What you are basically looking for is Qatar's relation with the MB and Turkey's too. From what I understand and gather then Qatar made a deal with the MB to support them politically and economically, host their leaders etc. in return of the MB not causing trouble in Qatar and not criticizing them. I think that Erdogan too is allied with MB-like parties across the Arab world and Muslim world but I am not sure about that. Other than that then I think that the relations are just purely economical. Qatar is a pretty rich nation to put it mildly and probably the most influential one compared to its population and size in general.
> 
> Turkey, Qatar strengthen economic ties - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> Turkey and Qatar: A fruitful relationship - The Edge
> 
> Turkey – Qatar axis in the Middle East politics | Turkey Agenda
> 
> The last article seems pretty accurate although I have only read the headline.
> 
> I think that this relation can be summed down to 3 important points.
> 
> 1) Fellow political interests.
> 
> 2) In general a positive view of MB and MB-like groups in the Arab and Muslim world.
> 
> 3) Increasing economic ties.
> 
> But what really is happening behind closed doors we cannot know.



Hmm.... i would understand political alignment on MB issues....

But what i don't understand is.... how Qatari Emir can take the next seat to Erdogan in the presidency reception.






There were 15 presidents and even more Prime ministers in that reception.... but Qatari Emir... sitting next to Erdoğan.. it's pretty interesting.




> After the Justice and Development Party (AKP) resoundingly won the March 30 local elections, Qatari Investment Authority officials met with Turkey’s privatization agency officials with the intent of investing $20 billion in Turkey. The Qataris are interested in Derince port, Yatagan Thermal Power Station, Afsin-Elbistan Thermal Power Station and valuable lands in Istanbul.



“We appreciate that Qatar is supporting the *Free Trade Agreement between the GCC countries and Turkey*, though it is not finalised yet,” -


We single handly export over $20 Billion to Iraq and we can still act against their interests.... whereas our exports to Qatar not even 1$ Billion...

There is something else... i'm asking everybody, reading articles as much as i can find.... but i can't find a decent answer, not even a rumour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Hmm.... i would understand political alignment on MB issues....
> 
> But what i don't understand is.... how Qatari Emir can take the next seat to Erdogan in the presidency reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 15 presidents and even more Prime ministers in that reception.... but Qatari Emir... sitting next to Erdoğan.. it's pretty interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We appreciate that Qatar is supporting the *Free Trade Agreement between the GCC countries and Turkey*, though it is not finalised yet,” -
> 
> 
> We single handly export over $20 Billion to Iraq and we can still act against their interests.... whereas our exports to Qatar not even 1$ Billion...
> 
> There is something else... i'm asking everybody, reading articles as much as i can found.... but can't find a decent answer, not even a rumour.



That's pretty interesting indeed. Could that gesture be a pure coincidence?

I mean what else can it really be than a unified stand on MB and MB affiliated political groups in the Muslim world and then closer economic ties?

Could it have something to do with some future infrastructure and natural resources? But then again gas-pipelines are expensive and they would need to go through KSA and Iraq before it reaches Turkey.

I understand why you are hinting at something more and I think that you might be right when saying that. I can't seem to pinpoint that "extra thing" though.

Thanks for opening up this possibility and giving it attention. It's food for thought.

Is there not more information in the Turkish media? One would think that this was the case or what?

The ME is a really complex part of the world with strange alliances that also can change quickly.


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> “We appreciate that Qatar is supporting the *Free Trade Agreement between the GCC countries and Turkey*, though it is not finalised yet,” -
> 
> We single handly export over $20 Billion to Iraq and we can still act against their interests.... whereas our exports to Qatar not even 1$ Billion...
> 
> There is something else... i'm asking everybody, reading articles as much as i can found.... but can't find a decent answer, not even a rumour.



I don't think it has anything to do with economics, it's religious & political. MB has many affiliates using other names in Muslim majority states. AKP, Qatar, Egyptian MB, Hamas, Tariq al Hashimi who Erdogan took in are all MB.

If it was purely economic Erdogan would have been outraged at ISIS for costing Turkey billions of trade, but he isn't, he gets more emotional at the Israel/Gaza conflict, barely words about ISIS/Iraq situation whether economic cost or human life's of his own state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with economics, it's religious & political. MB has many affiliates using other names in Muslim majority states. AKP, Qatar, Egyptian MB, Hamas, Tariq al Hashimi who Erdogan took in are all MB.
> 
> If it was purely economic Erdogan would have been outraged at ISIS for costing Turkey billions of trade, but he isn't, he gets more emotional at the Israel/Gaza conflict, barely words about ISIS/Iraq situation whether economic cost or human life's of his own state.



But what is the connection between ISIS and the MB? From what I understand there is none or at least very little if any.

Because we know that every Muslim leader who wants to gain more influence outside of his immediate country is willing to play the Israel/Palestine card. Doing that is probably popular itself inside Turkey alone and surely among AKP voters. Anyway in which Muslim country is that not a popular card to play?

Has Erdogan not been vocal against ISIS too? Turkey might lose money due to the instability in Iraq but it seems that Erdogan and Turkey as a whole can live with that as the ties with "Kurdistan" gets closer and better.

Anyway we can't know as it is all speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> That's pretty interesting indeed. Could that gesture be a pure coincidence?
> 
> I mean what else can it really be than a unified stand on MB and MB affiliated political groups in the Muslim world and then closer economic ties?
> 
> Could it have something to do with some future infrastructure and natural resources? But then again gas-pipelines are expensive and it would need to go through KSA and Iraq before it reaches Turkey.
> 
> I understand why you are hinting at something more and I think that you might be right when saying that. I can't seem to pinpoint that "extra thing" though.
> 
> Thanks for opening up this possibility and giving it attention. It's food for thought.



That is not a coincidence.... Turkish protocol is very strict. That's definetly a pre-planed gesture, there is no other way around.

Let's say we are on the same tone regarding MB with Qatar....so what ? How does it benefits Turkey ? That can't be the sole reason.

Other than that rewarding some construction deals to Turkey...is nothing at all.. Turkey is the world's second when it comes to construction after China. Net Construction profits from Russia is $8.2 Billion...

What we hunger is oil and natural gas..... but i can't see how can Qatar help us on this issue.



1000 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with economics, it's religious & political. MB has many affiliates using other names in Muslim majority states. AKP, Qatar, Egyptian MB, Hamas, Tariq al Hashimi who Erdogan took in are all MB.
> 
> If it was purely economic Erdogan would have been outraged at ISIS for costing Turkey billions of trade, but he isn't, he gets more emotional at the Israel/Gaza conflict, barely words about ISIS/Iraq situation whether economic cost or human life's of his own state.



Mate.... he is not the emotional guy you thought him to be...

When Israel killed 9 of our citizens or Syria downed our jet... he didn't gave up a speech immediatly... he first talked to his advisers, army, ministers... 1 day after the incident, you would see him gave a emotional speech.. all pre-planned.

When he gets in front of cameras and people... you would see him as emotional. When he gives an interview to a journalist one on one..... he is cool as cucumber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I have not criticized the MB anywhere and I respect people that support them although I don't agree with the MB fully myself. I just answered @Sinan 's question and wrote what I believe is taking place between Qatar and Turkey and why and then I linked to 3 different articles from 3 different pages that talk about similar issues and others.
> 
> To tell you honestly then I don't have any allegiance to any political party/movement in the ME as all of them (at least the majority) are, with all due respect, trash and incompetent clowns by large. All I care about is whether KSA is moving forward or not and the Arab world as a whole. No matter who rules it. I don't have any power anyway.
> 
> There are certain things that I would like to see improved, some political changes, a better leadership etc. (what we have discussed thousands of times) but I don't have any allegiance to any particular political party, rulers etc.
> 
> I agree that all those silly political differences are causing more problems than anything and makes people forget what it is all about. Which is improving the life's of ordinary people and moving country x or y forward on all important fronts.



I know what you meant, you explained it to him well. I know we hold no real hatred to political movements in the Arab world. I believe we might be moving into era of cooperation. We need it. It's enough of everything else we've tried in the past. 

Inshallah Khayr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Join me here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Thank you for inviting me.
> Pour me some no sugar and i'll have a slice.
> Is that a sweet dish with cheese



Top of the line cheese. 

How has life been?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Good Alhamdulilah. Very same line can be said by few from our countries.
> How are you my "nigga" as it is said on the street's of Michigan.



He he, my white friends considered me white. 

I used to ask them how they viewed me and they told me I'm white in every way. Except politically I'm a muzzie. 

Life has been good, back to school, although an easier schedule than last time. And now I might get a job after doing interview. 

Then I will purchase my first toy with my own hard earned money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You are from Michigan because this could turn awkward otherwise.
> I hope the toys aren't similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people shocked when you tell them you are a muzzie.
> When I say it my white friends start laughing and tell me to be careful the Muslim people might mind.





That's the first time I seen something like that, lol. 

I want to save up enough to be able to lease a pickup truck. Or should I attempt mercedes suv? 

Actually, I don't deal with bigotry because most people are afraid to express it. Arabs are the only ones who aren't shy. I have a strong personality and am too logical for most people to make use of their anti-Muslim sentiments. 

In college that changes when everyone around you is at least somewhat logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Mercedes-Benz ML Class Estate Lease - Contract Hire & Leasing
> Come UK and live with me. My Father has always said you Levant people are extremely nice. Maybe the two of us could settle down.
> My friends don't mock it. It's just because of the comedian that I am it's hard to believe any thing i say. I never lie but they rarely believe me in anything because they get a feeling i'm trolling.
> 
> If you go for pickup it has to be



OMG, 600 euro a month for mercedes jeep? 

LOL, you guys have it hard. We can get a loaded GL full size suv with v8 engine for that much in USD. 

If I ever come to the UK I will visit you. Promise you that. 

Btw, that toyota model isn't available here. We still have the crappy tacamo. They are replacing it soon. That model I seen in Gaza but the older version.

For pick ups here. I can get 2013 hemi ram for a little over 200 a month:





...........................

I am eying this model but it's expensive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Cars are heavily taxed over here so is the fuel. I always wanted to go and set up in a Arab country but not yet.
> Both cars are nice but the GMC one looks good with the other front grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I end up In America Also wish to meet you. The two of us will drink green tea and smoke shisha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you invite me.



You smoke Sheesha? 

All of us probably have tried it.  

Although I'm no regular smoker. I prefer drinking. 

JK obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Obviously.
> You are obviously a classy drinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell Ami/Mama this habit of yours so she can blackmail you into marrying a fresh off the boat arab girl.
> Other wise Abu/Baba will skin you alive.



Azzhole, lol. 

I will tell Mama of your shroom habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Cars are heavily taxed over here so is the fuel. I always wanted to go and set up in a Arab country but not yet.
> Both cars are nice but the GMC one looks good with the other front grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I end up In America Also wish to meet you. The two of us will drink green tea and smoke shisha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you invite me.



Me welcome you in my country.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Me welcome you in my country.



You discluded me from this gay party. 

I'm pest! Shet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> You discluded me from this gay party.
> 
> I'm pest! Shet!



How can I exclude the stripper Hazzy.rofl:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> How can I exclude the stripper Hazzy.rofl:



I am one shmexy girl indeed. 







Bit neekha wala keef?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Are you a female.
> 
> If so
> 
> I'm only joking I would love to come to



cough cough  what an old pic.













> Just send me the tickets.



I'll have my private jet ready at your order.


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

Yallah, it's time now to ask for forgiveness. You know what I take that back, a few more pics will do it.  

.........

AL you still haven't told me who this person is in your avi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I am one shmexy girl indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit neekha wala keef?




Naughty Hazzy. keep it together mate.  



Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> Yallah, it's time now to ask for forgiveness. You know what I take that back, a few more pics will do it.
> 
> .........
> 
> AL you still haven't told me who this person is in your avi.



Thats is me. 
JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

Let's set up a PDF vacation trip to the Bahamas. Us 3 and two or 3 others go. No girls because we are too damn ugly anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Old is gold. The New Riyadh looks unreal.
> Would rather go see this though.



Indeed old is gold but not in Riyadh. You need to visit southern Saudi Arabia. A lot to see. 

Check out this thread esp. the last 50 pages. 

Saudi Arabia in Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani has to come definitely. In case we meet some Persians and he will defend us from them.



Ha Ha Ha! Good one! 




> We need @Fukuoka to ward off the JEW USA also.
> You can invite the others.



That last thing we need is a crack addict.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> Let's set up a PDF vacation trip to the Bahamas. Us 3 and two or 3 others go. No girls because we are too damn ugly anyways.



Me going with ugly boys. That works.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani has to come definitely. In case we meet some Persians and he will defend us from them.
> We need @Fukuoka to ward off the JEW USA also.
> You can invite the others.



Definitely will need @al-Hasani as a bodyguard along with his sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Then we can get @Mugwop & @acentophol to join us ...

I know @levina can't do it due to her raging biryani obsessed hubby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Me going with ugly boys. That works.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely will need @al-Hasani as a bodyguard along with his sword.



Are you seriously a girl?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Come again ?



Definitely will go.


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Is that you?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You are either full on batty or a girl.
> I hope your not gay @Hazzy997 might get some ideas.



Me and @JUBA are similiar mentality. No gay in us. 



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Obviously.



I wasn't expecting you to look like that handsome man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Stop playing games with us bro. 

Is that a barbie?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> Is that you?



Let me see your face. Post one and then take it off.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Let me see your face. Post one and then take it off.



I thought you saw me before bro.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought you saw me before bro.



Nope I havent.


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Nope I havent.



I look like the average yemeni.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I look like the average yemeni.



You have a FB?

@IbnTaymiyyah as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Arabian Legend This is the boy toy @Hazzy997 isn't it



 No I don't think so. This guy looks familiar anyway. who is he?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Arabian Legend This is the boy toy @Hazzy997 isn't it



Which one is you darn it? 

@Arabian Legend 

I am uploading photos one sec.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Adam Saleh.
> Youtuber.
> @Hazzy997 that guy isn't me and why can't I be good looking tell me.
> Are you a Levant supremacist.



I wish I was right. I wouldn't be here on PDF would I? 

I am average looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I wish I was right. I wouldn't be here on PDF would I?
> 
> I am average looking.



If you have a good heart, looks doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Look at my avi. @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

This first one is an old one.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Look at my avi. @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> This first one is an old one.



Which one are you? I can't tell.


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

Delete it.  

Already saved it. 



Arabian Legend said:


> Which one are you? I can't tell.



Tan shirt.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> Delete it.
> 
> Already saved it.



You are handsome I must say.

Truth to be told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

I will post second newer pic if this azzhole promises to not do that again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> I will post second newer pic if this azzhole promises to not do that again.



Hahaha he was fast at it wasn't he.

@IbnTaymiyyah  Stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Me on labtob early morning

That's it's gone. 

I have another one with bald head. 

Your guy's turn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> So cute and innocent on the "labtob".
> @Hazzy997



He looks innocent indeed but he has a sharp tongue always mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> What Mic you rockin on there playing world of warcraft.



It's a sony stereo headset meant for music. 



Arabian Legend said:


> He looks innocent indeed but he has a sharp tongue always mad.



Palestinian genetics. 



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> Do you need glasses all the time or just for tv and dat.



I wear contacts for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Indeed.
> After a "session" with me he would forget his innocence.



Ok I'm getting scared now. What r u up to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Ok I'm getting scared now. What r u up to?



Both of you are gay. 

I'm a thug, just warning you. 

No matter how innocent I look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Palestinian genetics.



Yeah I guess you are right. I have a few Palestinian friends driving me crazy. Just like you shouting all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> BTW I saved the images for my personal pleasure.
> 
> Are they like a head ache and dat coz i want some blue ones for the laughs.



Now you scared @Arabian Legend from posting his photo. 

They are normal for a limited time then they start bothering you. 

Delete them if you imaan if Allah.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> If I post a pic don't be dodgy I am trusting you.
> I will take it off straight away any way.



Post it, we both trust each other. But, I will save it as a bargaining chip.


----------



## Levina

Hazzy997 said:


> Then we can get @Mugwop & @acentophol to join us ...


Ooh I dont know @Mugwop.
Hi there @Mugwop 

Anddddd...
@acetophenol is a lad and not a lady. 



Hazzy997 said:


> @levina can't do it due to her raging biryani obsessed hubby



Bahamas???
Naaaa....

I wld go to Rome/Paris/Machu Pichhu/ Greece etc etc.


Hazzy997 said:


> No girls because we are too damn ugly anyways.


Naaah
I 've seen you,you're a sweet looking lanky lad with a child like innocent face.


Now say thank you!! Lolzz.



Arabian Legend said:


> Definitely will need @al-Hasani as a bodyguard along with his sword.


 
Just apt for @al-Hasani. He's an angry young man.First time I met him on this forum, we ended up fighting.Lolzz
Now I know he's a great guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Both of you are gay.
> 
> I'm a thug, just warning you.
> 
> No matter how innocent I look.



Thugs in the Eastside? Hardly any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

levina said:


> Ooh I dont know @Mugwop.
> Hi there @Mugwop
> 
> Anddddd...
> @acetophenol is a lad and not a lady.
> 
> .



I think it is a lady actually. 

@Mugwop wouldn't mind meeting @al-Hasani , they get along here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Hazzy997 said:


> I think it is a lady actually.
> 
> @Mugwop wouldn't mind meeting @al-Hasani , they get along here.


Naa hes an engineering student.


----------



## Falcon29

levina said:


> Naa hes an engineering student.



LOL, he/she posted a picture of a girl..anyways I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I think it is a lady actually.
> 
> @Mugwop wouldn't mind meeting @al-Hasani , they get along here.



Nope. @al-Hasani likes Indina cuisine so much. I think he and @levina make a perfect couple.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> They get along to much we have to stop them and get him like me and @Arabian Legend that way he won't look at girls.


 Crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah

You're queer up the butt. 

Khalas no more queer jokes or I might do honor killing against you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> OMG
> @Arabian Legend is as well the silly little goose.



It's all his fault, you're right.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> He changed me.
> I am now past the point of return.
> God I feel liberated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 



..........

Back to topic. So we got @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah and me so far for our imaginary vacation to Bahamas. 

I want @ResurgentIran and @haman10 too. Can we work it out?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I can serve him something as well.
> @levina has to get through me to get to my @al-Hasani.



That looks Yummy.  But no thanks.

Butter chicken with a cup of salted mint lassi and some chapati for me and then you can go enjoy your kebob with @al-Hasani .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Arabian Legend said:


> Nope. @al-Hasani likes Indina cuisine so much. I think he and @levina make a perfect couple..

















IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @levina has to get through me to get to my @al-Hasani.


@al-Hasani whats wrong with these guyz?? 
Lol I think I have landed at the wrong place at the wrong time. 



Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, he/she posted a picture of a girl..anyways I don't know.


Naaa hes a HE.
I remember he had posted some actress's pic on your thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

levina said:


>



Believe me, Arabian nights are so romantic. You won't regret it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> That looks Yummy.
> 
> Butter chicken with a cup of salted mint lassi and some chapati for me and then you can go enjoy your kebob with @al-Hasani .



I will make you mansaf with my hands habibti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Believe me, Arabian nights are so romantic. You won't regret it.



She's married don't scare her. 

@levina 

Apologize for the inconvenience, Arabs don't know how to behave unless ISIS puts a gun to our head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Stop flirting other wise my hand might make you something.



You crossed all red lines. Beheading will be tomorrow at 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> I will make you mansaf with my hands habibti.



I like Mnasaf but so oily tbqh. Already too much yogurt. Why too much oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Sorry.
> aap hindi bolti hain.







Now thats another shock!!

Jee hum hindi bolte hai janab. 


Arabian Legend said:


> Believe me, Arabian nights are so romantic. You won't regret it.


How high are you??


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah 

Back on topic, and no more gay jokes(Serious). 

What happened to the deal we made?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Dawlatul islam
> Baqiyah



Hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> You crossed all red lines. Beheading will be tomorrow at 3.



Don't get ahead of yourself.



Ba dum tish.



Hazzy997 said:


> You crossed all red lines. Beheading will be tomorrow at 3.



Don't get *ahead* of yourself



Ba dum tish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Ravi Nair 

You've been added to the list for the vacation, sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> @Ravi Nair
> 
> You've been added to the list for the vacation, sir.



where?


----------



## Arabian Legend

levina said:


> How high are you??



In space.


----------



## Chronos

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> @Ravi Nair is calling you out cuzz you need to do something or shall I call the Emir to help us in this desperate moment.
> View attachment 45674



what's going on here.


----------



## Chronos

IbnTaymiyyah said:


>



Laykin hum Hindi nahi bolte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> what's going on here.



Our Caliph is going to nikah you. 

@Arabian Legend 



Ravi Nair said:


> where?



Bahamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Our Caliph is going to nikah you.
> 
> @Arabian Legend



Already engaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> *Our Caliph is going to nikah you. *
> 
> @Arabian Legend
> 
> 
> 
> Bahamas.



Not until he gets a full body wax and shaves his beard.

Plus I need to be spoiled like a princess. I ain't easy until you have the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Already engaged.



Not you, I meant him. 

Congrats on your khutbah bro. 

Congrats if you're a guy. If you're a girl then I hope you the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> hahaha.
> Chalo pashto mere saat bol sakta hain



actually, that is the truth. I am a South Indian (from Kerala) I know a bit of Hindi. That too I picked it up from learning till Eighth standard and watching Bollywood movies.

I am pretty weak in Hindi. can say a few sentences. that's it.


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> Not until he gets a full body wax and shaves his beard.
> 
> Plus I need to be spoiled like a princess. I ain't easy until you have the money.



Nope. The sexy part about us Arabs is the body hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You speak Tamil ?
> Come to our Islamic state in Iraq and Syria we have brothers from all around the world.
> Even Palestinians who look yemeni like @Hazzy997



I can understand Tamil, But I speak Malayalam. I am a Non-Muslim and I have no intention of letting go of my decadent lifestyle to join the cause.





Hazzy997 said:


> Nope. The sexy part about us Arabs is the body hair.



what's the common thing between a hairless Arab and a hairy Samoan? 



They are non-existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I insist otherwise
> @Arabian Legend will change you.



I live in Middle Earth. I have my own crusade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @IbnTaymiyyah @Ravi Nair 

This was a fun party. 

I'll return to it tomorrow. Peace it out broskis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Sinan said:


> Oğlu means "son of".. like Davutoğlu means "son of Davut"
> 
> Levant....we have the word "Levent"... Otttoman Sailors called Levent.



Nice bit of info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Back to topic. So we got @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah and me so far for our imaginary vacation to Bahamas.
> 
> I want @ResurgentIran and @haman10 too. Can we work it out?


i wont even go to heaven with @al-Hasani 

i might as well hang my self in the entrance  ..... so bahamas ? r u kidding me ? 

JK  i'm on board as long as u guys serve me some of that famous dark coffee of yours 

so when is the imaginary departure ? 



Hazzy997 said:


> The sexy part about us Arabs is the body hair

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Time to bed guys. Take it easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You need some company.



I will be ok.


----------



## Levina

IbnTaymiyyah said:


>


Introduce yourself soldier!!

I was flummoxed at the idea that an arab was speaking hindi so flunetly.
Later I checked your flags and then I came to know that you're a Pakistani. 



Arabian Legend said:


> In space.


Gotta meet you when you land back on earth.
Or should i call for ISIS's help?? 


@Hazzy997
Thanks!! 


Ravi Nair said:


> Laykin hum Hindi nahi bolte.


Kiwis dont speak hindi. 


Arabian Legend said:


> Already engaged.




Now I know your secret 

Congrats!!


Ravi Nair said:


> Not until he gets a full body wax and shaves his beard.
> 
> Plus I need to be spoiled like a princess. I ain't easy until you have the money.




Let me inform Indee about it.


----------



## Armstrong

@levina *Apa* - Why am I getting the silent treatment ?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Back to topic. So we got @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah and me so far for our imaginary vacation to Bahamas.
> 
> I want @ResurgentIran and @haman10 too. Can we work it out?



If they promise not to bring the chopping knife, Im so there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Introduce yourself soldier!!
> 
> I was flummoxed at the idea that an arab was speaking hindi so flunetly.
> Later I checked your flags and then I came to know that you're a Pakistani.
> 
> 
> Gotta meet you when you land back on earth.
> Or should i call for ISIS's help??
> 
> 
> @Hazzy997
> Thanks!!
> 
> Kiwis dont speak hindi.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know your secret
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me inform Indee about it.



Indee and I have an open relationship.



Armstrong said:


> @levina *Apa* - Why am I getting the silent treatment ?



I know that I am not the person who you wanted, but good to see you bro. How is life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> @levina *Apa* - Why am I getting the silent treatment ?


You guessed it right 




Guess what?
It works!!!! Lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Ravi Nair 

Hey buddy, you are also looking forward to Arkham Knight?


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> If they promise not to bring the chopping knife, Im so there!



Done deal as long as you don't bring the troll cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani has to come definitely. In case we meet some Persians and he will defend us from them.
> We need @Fukuoka to ward off the JEW USA also.
> You can invite the others.







Arabian Legend said:


> Definitely will need @al-Hasani as a bodyguard along with his sword.






levina said:


> Just apt for @al-Hasani. He's an angry young man.First time I met him on this forum, we ended up fighting.Lolzz
> Now I know he's a great guy.



Really? I don't recall that dear although it would not surprise me. I normally refuse to engage verbally with women but if I ever did it was because I did not know that I was talking/speaking with a female. I only raise my voice toward my sisters if they misbehave or annoy me. Both the younger one and the two elder ones.



Hazzy997 said:


> @Mugwop wouldn't mind meeting @al-Hasani , they get along here.



@Mugwop is a very friendly lady indeed.



Arabian Legend said:


> Nope. @al-Hasani likes Indina cuisine so much. I think he and @levina make a perfect couple.
> 
> 
> Crazy.




I do like Indian cuisine indeed, LOL, but @levina is already married I believe.



Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Back to topic. So we got @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah and me so far for our imaginary vacation to Bahamas.
> 
> I want @ResurgentIran and @haman10 too. Can we work it out?



I propose Comoros as the destination instead. Fellow Arab country. Bahamas is too far away for me!





Comoros is a place for a honeymoon @Arabian Legend



levina said:


> @al-Hasani whats wrong with these guyz??
> Lol I think I have landed at the wrong place at the wrong time.



Yesterday it was a crazy day on PDF I see. Some of the funniest posts I have seen in PDF of all time.



haman10 said:


> i wont even go to heaven with @al-Hasani



You have to enter heaven first. I will learn a bit of Kurdi and you will change your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> was happenin chief you alright.



I'm deep thinking again today. At this situation in the Muslim world which is pathetic. Yesterday made us forget though. 

How's everything with you?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Alhamdulilah. I am fine.
> The protest's in Islamabad are gaining ground.
> The Islamist cleric who is of a slightly "moderate" sect believes democracy will help our situation.
> He is a great man but when will he and others realize Sharia is the way for peace and security. May Allah guide him.
> May Allah guide all the Brothers who believe in the democratic system.
> 
> Any way forget that. Lets try and lighten it up. @Arabian Legend you alive my silly little gay goose.
> I was lost in thoughts of you all day.



LOL, good one. Just before we do that can you help explain a little to me the situation in Pakistan? Is there military coup attempt or how is it?


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Wow, I didn't know it was this tense. So are we expecting army to step in like in Egypt without a political resolution between parties? I wish your people the best. 

I think it is best for us Muslims to embrace unity/Islam. We need it more than ever. Of course for my people our situation keeps getting worse day by day. Nothing will solve it except a regional struggle. 

In Arab nations the situation is just as bad if not worse. Syria/Iraq is sectarian/ethnic in an unexpected way. I don't know how Arabs expect to resolve these issues. It's dangerous because if we try getting involved politically in Syria it wouldn't work due to so many regional players involved. 

Iraq also has no solution to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Well said. 

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani 

On a side not guys, is this schizophrenia or bath salts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> She has been smokin that @Fukuoka guy's glaucoma medicine.
> @Arabian Legend she is a women what the hell is wrong with @Hazzy997.



She interrupted me eating pringles. One thing you don't do to Hazzy is interrupt him while he's eating his pringles. 



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> She has been smokin that @Fukuoka guy's glaucoma medicine.



LOL! @Fukuoka is mixing up some crazy stuff yo.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> It's just me and you today I think unless you can get some people to join this comedy of the highest degree.
> U jew usa palestinie cia al ciada riidng camels in pictures that were provided by jew usa for yor al ciada training.
> That is @Fukuoka analysis on why you was riding camels in that picture bro.



We are Hamas JEW NATO traitors. Now I now where Fukuoka is coming from after seeing these bath salts. 




> There is a third user watching but he won't write anything he is a shy one.



I see him too. Ha Ha. 

Who should we invite then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Skip to 1:20 LOL








........

I never seen funny stuff like this in a long time, LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> That's my reaction whenever I read a @Fukuoka quote.
> The guys face is so funny.



He he. 

That is some crazy stuff, I think I've seen someone like that. 

I was standing near the porches in our college and this Indian was walking back and forth. He asked a random lady for a cigarette. 

I could hear him whispering 'The West will cede to India, it all starts with a paper and a pencil'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah @Arabian Legend @ebray @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @ResurgentIran @Mugwop @xenon54 @BloodyPak96 

Join our dinner here people. 







...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I would love to chow down on them.



Nobody's online to join our party. We need to put forth plans to punish them. Should we belittle them tomorrow night?


----------



## Mugwop

levina said:


> Ooh I dont know @Mugwop.
> Hi there @Mugwop
> 
> Anddddd...
> @acetophenol is a lad and not a lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Bahamas???
> Naaaa....
> 
> I wld go to Rome/Paris/Machu Pichhu/ Greece etc etc.
> 
> Naaah
> I 've seen you,you're a sweet looking lanky lad with a child like innocent face.
> 
> 
> Now say thank you!! Lolzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Just apt for @al-Hasani. He's an angry young man.First time I met him on this forum, we ended up fighting.Lolzz
> Now I know he's a great guy.


Hi levina! We spoke once when you started a thread about shivsena hooligans pelting rocks.


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> I will learn a bit of Kurdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Mugwop said:


> Hi levina! We spoke once when you started a thread about shivsena hooligans pelting rocks.


Oops! 
I completely forgot about it.  
Have you always used the same username??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah @Arabian Legend @ebray @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @ResurgentIran @Mugwop @xenon54 @BloodyPak96
> 
> Join our dinner here people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........





IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I would love to chow down on them.



Disgusting ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah @Arabian Legend @ebray @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @ResurgentIran @Mugwop @xenon54 @BloodyPak96
> 
> Join our dinner here people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........


Even if you pay me i wont eat this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Even if you pay me i wont eat this.



Same here. I found it difficult even posting the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

What do Arabs think about Iran?


----------



## Fukuoka

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> 3. Accept SHARIA and Jihad as a part of life. People claim we are disgraced by this but in fact the era when we rose to the top was when we regarded the two of these as the most beautiful things from which comes even more blessing than you can imagine.


WTF? You zionist ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Fukuoka said:


> WTF? You zionist ISIS



Is the mermaid in your avi your personal love?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fukuoka

xenon54 said:


> Even if you pay me i wont eat this.


Chinese people eat this, do like @Hazzy997



Hazzy997 said:


> Is the mermaid in your avi your personal love?


I just like the color and the fresh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Join our dinner here people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........



What the hell is this?



atatwolf said:


> What do Arabs think about Iran?



Try and find out what the 450 million or so Arabs mostly think about Farsis and you will get your answer.

Or google this:

ثلاثة كان على الله ان لا يخلقهم: الفرس، اليهود والذباب

Hell, what kind of question is that even? It's like asking if Turks like Greeks, Kurds or Armenians.

@Arabian Legend


----------



## Mosamania

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> @Fukuoka AKA Fukhead is calling me out as a "zionist ISIS"
> I am absolutely devastated help me deal with the insult I have suffered.
> View attachment 46147
> 
> Make me a sandwich while you are at it.



Oh Great now I am hungry, I hope that you are proud of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> @Fukuoka AKA Fukhead is calling me out as a "zionist ISIS"
> I am absolutely devastated help me deal with the insult I have suffered.
> View attachment 46147
> 
> Make me a sandwich while you are at it.



That's the best picture of a Shawarmi sandwich I've seen. 

I got yo back yo.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Our little bitch @Arabian Legend is nowhere to be found.
> Shawarma is what the arabs and kurds are known for lately in Europe.
> @Al-Kurdi I have to say you are supreme in this field.



No one is to be found. 

How's life been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Good. Alhamdulillah.
> How are you ?
> I always wanted to ask do you recognize the man in my avatar and do you admire him or ..



Same here. 

Yes I do, it's Izz Al Din Al Qassam. He fought colonialism on all fronts.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Good lad.
> I will name my first son Qassam or Hazzy if some close family take it first.



I have a real name. It isn't Hazzy. 

Shez, I took the quiz and I got India. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 



@patriotpakistan


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I saw this documentary on India by Al Jazeera I think and it was about how lots of Israeli teens go because they are the hippy type and don't want to be involved in the fighting. They smoke hash as well so ..
> 
> Is your name Hudayfah-Pronounced hazayfah -just asking coz it's my bro's name and we call him hazzy as well.



Let's keep it personal. If you have facebook account ask Webby to create PM between us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Lets keep it personal Hazayfah,Hassan,Hussein or it could be Harry to be honest.



Now I know that you're a CIA agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ebray

Sudan? 

Okay now I understand, you are an Arab. But, the thing you told me I never heard of before. 



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> MI6.
> You know the score Hassan.



I'm a double agent too. 

Ahhh....darn it we're all Zio-crypto agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> We are all JEW USA NATO TrAITORS.
> We love to behead ALQAEDA "VAHABI" STYLE AS our Persian bro's love to say.
> The others that are included in the package are SALAFI,BEHEADER,CANNIBAL and last but not least ARAB.
> @Fukuoka I mean fuk head come here some day and show us how to do it. We need to learn from the best. . I dare you.



He did post here today, lol.


----------



## DizuJ

Hazzy997 said:


> @ebray
> 
> Sudan?
> 
> Okay now I understand, you are an Arab. But, the thing you told me I never heard of before.


You know PDF is infested by racist trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> Do you have a take on this.
> Double click to go and read title.



I don't see UN flags. This was the Syrian forces. But, the other incident. My take is similar to theirs. 

They said they will exchange them for humanitarian aid to people in Syria. Because of the reasons they listed and they do have a point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> It's significant for the location.
> Just imagine Islamists in Golan heights. You guys might get a breather.



It doesn't mean much right now. Because to go up against Israel you need to improve. If rebels do take over Syria they need to keep it stable and begin weapons production/training.

How do you see ISIS? I disagree with some parts of their ideology but I'm kind of surprised how they're fighting on all these fronts. 

If they make big gains in Syria I bet the world will panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Hopefully they can snatch some chemical weapons and you know make Haifa uninhabitable.
> This would be the last resort and if Israel intervenes after rebel victory they should consider this.



I think Iran will make up with rebels if they do indeed take over Syria. This can be deadly as well. A determined force of Islamists with iranian technology support. 

I think we should keep Israel aside if there is a rebel victory. And focus on the state, order, unity, and production/preparation for the future. 

We can even expect international intervention if rebels take over Syria. 

Look above at my post again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Problem with me is I'm not familiar with reliable sources from Syria and don't know the situation on ground. For Palestine I know everything so if I see false reports/misleading ones I can notice right away and distinguish between reliable sources or not. 

I need to ask some people from Syria. This is why I'm hesitant to support any side there. 

But, as usual these guys suck at public relations. They don't know how to develop connection with population and never reform. That's not how they can encourage the population to embrace Islam. 

And I'm no apostate for saying that.


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Try and find out what the 450 million or so Arabs mostly think about Farsis and you will get your answer.
> 
> Or google this:
> 
> ثلاثة كان على الله ان لا يخلقهم: الفرس، اليهود والذباب
> 
> Hell, what kind of question is that even? It's like asking if Turks like Greeks, Kurds or Armenians.
> 
> @Arabian Legend


Funny you repeat the statement of khairullah the scumbag of Baghdad 
You better be careful for your racism which is like banu ummyya dogs racism but the know what happened to banu ummyya on the hands of abu muslim al khorasani


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> You little Murtad.
> Just take the time to watch the videos please especially the last one and all the lies will come clear.
> I am not asking you to give Bayah.
> I am just saying watch and you will be free from the lies.



I know the lies bro. Don't worry about that part. 

I just think they can't be effective with some of their methods/connecting with population. But the bogus of 'sex jihad' and women slaves, etc.. isn't true. 

I read a hadith that our Prophet said people will kill you in a way never seen before...I'm trying to wonder if this brutality is what he's referring to. 

If ISIS didn't resort to this brutality it wouldn't be where it is today. 

However, the situation is far from over. Even when Imam Mahdi comes we will have civil strife. But, difference is at that time we know which side is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Just watch the videos I am sure you are watching "keeping up with the kardashians" any way so might as well.
> People kill with Barell bombs and cluster munition that is Alien to what the Prophet saw where as beheading opponents wasn't a unheard of thing back then. Just my brain thinking. Maybe wrong Allah hu Alim.



I have seen a couple back then. LOL, I don't watch any television bro. 

Too concerned with situation in Arab world. Beheading at the time was done by everyone, it was with a sword and very quick during battle or not. Beheading with knife is unacceptable. But, for them it serves purpose of horrifying their enemies. 

I don't know how God views this situation. But, it seems like it has become a necessary thing in Syria and is what's helping them succeed which is odd. 

Time will tell who is right or wrong. For me I prefer not to take a side currently. Although I'm observing here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Time telling is correct and I am sure the trials and tribulations will be fierce ahead.
> 
> ANYWAY have you decided what car you iz going for.
> Have mercy on us(car pricing lmao)/help me choose GT/LM-LMS cars PLZ - GTPlanet





YOu found me? 

Haven't decided, hbu?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Told you I am a Jew USA Nato Traitor.
> 
> BTW I am speaking without bias I went on Iranian militay forum and the layout is disgusting are there any good ones out there besides dis on which is superb.
> One which you are also on so we can jointly troll up DAT one as well.
> A few user names from here popped up on that forum.



I went there too, got in a argument with someone and a lot of them sided with that person. 

So I told them my support to Iran has ended. None of them took it seriously and some simply don't care. So be it.

I don't use any other forums besides this, the one you found and an account on an Islamic forum. But, layout is annoying on that one too.

We should troll a conservative website lol.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Ummah.com - Muslim Forum is this the islamic forum
> 
> We should troll a zionist one.



Yes it is. 

The only large Zionist one is militaryphotos, although the moment you speak in favor of Palestine you get banned, lol. 

And we have to wait to get our accounts approved which is annoying. Do you want try making one? I will watch your posts there just notify me here since I most likely got IP ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I will most likely tomorrow but the idea of trolling is like when a person first thinks of drugs does it and gets addicted and the cycle continues untill you become @Fukuoka



Alrighty. 

See ya tomorrow then akhi.


----------



## atatwolf

al-Hasani said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Try and find out what the 450 million or so Arabs mostly think about Farsis and you will get your answer.
> 
> Or google this:
> 
> ثلاثة كان على الله ان لا يخلقهم: الفرس، اليهود والذباب
> 
> Hell, what kind of question is that even? It's like asking if Turks like Greeks, Kurds or Armenians.
> 
> @Arabian Legend


Turks don't hate Greeks. On personal level we can get along very well. Similar culture but different religion. It is just on government level there is a clash. This also counts for Kurds. My family is befriended with Kurdish families. It doesnt seem like it looks like. I think Arab and Iranian fuss is different. I heard Iranians despise Arab national clothing for example. Iranian farsi also hate Turks. When my German friends went to Iran they witnessed this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

atatwolf said:


> Turks don't hate Greeks. On personal level we can get along very well. It is just on government level there is a clash. This also counts for Kurds. My family is befriended with Kurdish families. It doesnt seem like it looks like. I think Arab and Iranian fuss is different. I heard Iranians despise Arab national clothing for example.


iran is 70% turks


----------



## Arabian Legend

Sup fellas 

@IbnTaymiyyah @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani

@levina lets keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> The only large Zionist one is militaryphotos


I confirm, got banned for 1 pro ISIS joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Arabian Legend said:


> Sup fellas
> 
> @IbnTaymiyyah @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani
> 
> @levina lets keep it that way.


Which way???


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> I confirm, got banned for 1 pro ISIS joke



lol, seriously? I got banned for questioning peoples views during 2012 on Gaza. Everyone I questioned was Israeli/Jewish and began cursing me. 

The admin then joined and banned me permanently. 



Arabian Legend said:


> Sup fellas
> 
> @IbnTaymiyyah @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani
> 
> @levina lets keep it that way.



I woke up early today for some odd reason.


----------



## patriotpakistan

Hazzy997 said:


> I have a real name. It isn't Hazzy.
> 
> Shez, I took the quiz and I got India. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> 
> 
> @patriotpakistan


 

I will probably get Israel if I take the quiz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@patriotpakistan @IbnTaymiyyah @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @1000 

Shoo cuzzees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @patriotpakistan @IbnTaymiyyah @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @1000
> 
> Shoo cuzzees



Just discussing in the "Iraq civil war thread" or what it is called. Other than that I am about to embark on a dangerous journey in this case going to my local Arab/ME groceries in another nearby neighborhood where I am desperately trying to lower the prices by arguing. Just like in the ME. It works less here. Diaspora or not.

Oh, I am also following the last day of the transfer window (football or soccer as you Americans call it!).

Hungry as hell too. Thirsty too.

Crushing some Zionist skulls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran @1000 

Doritos made us this delicious Iraqi Kabob for us fat Arabs and Persians.Thank you bud.









al-Hasani said:


> Just discussing in the "Iraq civil war thread" or what it is called. Other than that I am about to embark on a dangerous journey in this case going to my local Arab/ME groceries in another nearby neighborhood where I am desperately trying to lower the prices by arguing. Just like in the ME. It works less here. Diaspora or not.
> 
> Oh, I am also following the last day of the transfer window (football or soccer as you Americans call it!).
> 
> Hungry as hell too. Thirsty too.
> 
> Crushing some Zionist skulls?



LOL, can you seriously get away with that there? 

I always do it overseas, in Egypt/Gaza it's so easy. 

In the UAE it was impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran @1000
> 
> Doritos made us this delicious Iraqi Kabob for us fat Arabs and Persians.Thank you bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, can you seriously get away with that there?
> 
> I always do it overseas, in Egypt/Gaza it's so easy.
> 
> In the UAE it was impossible.



Iraqi kebab is lovely.

Yes, because a lot of black money is moving hands. They only bargain with other Arabs. Locals have to pay full. Besides locals never bargain about the prices here although they are allowed to do that and sometimes they will receive it legally in shops. Be it shops that sell clothing, electronics etc. Sometimes up to 25% legally. They just have to ask. There is nothing to loose. My budget is low and I do not want to beg my father for money.

It can be done in the UAE. You just have to know where. In KSA it can easily be done.

@Arabian Legend

Why did you guys sell di María? He is insane.











What a player man. Amazing really. You will miss him.

I always feared him more than any other RM player. You also sold Xabi Alonso?

Chicharito on loan? Really?

PS: Did you see that Di Maria clone in traditional Arab clotting in KSA that some people started circulating on the internet? Hilarious. Just like Saddam in KSA.






LOOOOOOL










I think it was Qatar instead.. Scary shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> In a way we deserve it. When will we free our selves from the shackles of nationalism and embrace each other.
> I love what this guy said but not coz i hate saudi because i hate nationalism as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should realize the west view as pawns on the chessborad no matter what weapons they give us.
> The cure is
> 1. Become self-sufficient in as many fields as possible economically,militarily and scientifically.
> 2.Look beyond money and see the greater good.
> 3. Accept SHARIA and Jihad as a part of life. People claim we are disgraced by this but in fact the era when we rose to the top was when we regarded the two of these as the most beautiful things from which comes even more blessing than you can imagine.



Nationalism is generally a bad and false pride that does more harm than good. Patriotism on the other hand is generally healthy. The individual in that video is telling the truth on some issues but not all. He is exaggerating. What is the chance of him NOT becoming power hungry too when/if his people reach power if not even becoming worse? He himself puts great emphasis on his ancestry. Anyway there should be room for people like him.

But man, he does look like a typical Zahrani. It's scary. From beautiful and historical Al-Bahah. I still consider him a brother in faith, ethnicity and country. We need to get along more despite our political differences because we are under attack by foreigners on many fronts and have much more important issues to unite on other than creating trouble among each other.



Hazzy997 said:


> Skip to 1:20 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> I never seen funny stuff like this in a long time, LMAO



Bro @Hazzy997 before I venture out then check this documentary out below:






Anyway you can create much more potent, dangerous and much more hallucinating drugs even chemically in a laboratory you just can't test them on humans because the fatality rate will be too high and you really need to look out for the doses. The most dangerous drugs are actually those that never gain a foothold on the drug market because they are simply too dangerous and are killing machines. Sometimes you have those cases of a new drug emerging and having a fatality rate of about 90% but they only last like 1-2 times before their distribution stops. It's usually because the creators messed up the doses.
The ones producing and distributing the drugs have no financial gain if their drug is a killing machine. Then they might just as well enter the suicide business. It's all about money.

Why is brother @JUBA banned? The one that banned him has now messed with me. I now declare a war on him or her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Read this. 

https://ia801901.us.archive.org/25/items/EbookBlackFlagsFromArabia/Black-Flags-from-ARABIA-hq.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Nationalism is generally a bad and false pride that does more harm than good. Patriotism on the other hand is generally healthy. The individual in that video is telling the truth on some issues but not all. He is exaggerating. What is the chance of him NOT becoming power hungry too when/if his people reach power if not even becoming worse? He himself puts great emphasis on his ancestry. Anyway there should be room for people like him.
> 
> But man, he does look like a typical Zahrani. It's scary. From beautiful and historical Al-Bahah. I still consider him a brother in faith, ethnicity and country. We need to get along more despite our political differences because we are under attack by foreigners on many fronts and have much more important issues to unite on other than creating trouble among each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro @Hazzy997 before I venture out then check this documentary out below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway you can create much more potent, dangerous and much more hallucinating drugs even chemically in a laboratory you just can't test them on humans because the fatality rate will be too high and you really need to look out for the doses. The most dangerous drugs are actually those that never gain a foothold on the drug market because they are simply too dangerous and are killing machines. Sometimes you have those cases of a new drug emerging and having a fatality rate of about 90% but they only last like 1-2 times before their distribution stops. It's usually because the creators messed up the doses.
> The ones producing and distributing the drugs have no financial gain if their drug is a killing machine. Then they might just as well enter the suicide business. It's all about money.
> 
> Why is brother @JUBA banned? The one that banned him has now messed with me. I now declare a war on him or her.



you are alive.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> you are alive.



Yes, for the time being I am alive. Why are you asking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, for the time being I am alive. Why are you asking?



it was a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> it was a joke



Got it. A bit slow today. Just slept for 2 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> Got it. A bit slow today. Just slept for 2 hours.



Brother, not good. You need the REM sleep!

How has your studies / work been? How is life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

levina said:


> Oops!
> I completely forgot about it.
> Have you always used the same username??



I changed it from jessica to mugwop like some time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Hazzy997 ,

How's your studies going, my man? Ready for this fall semester?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Hazzy997 ,
> 
> How's your studies going, my man? Ready for this fall semester?



Going good, I have a loose schedule so far. How's life with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Mugwop said:


> I changed it from jessica to mugwop like some time ago.


Aah thats it!!
Now I know you. 



al-Hasani said:


> Got it. A bit slow today. Just slept for 2 hours.


How's your studies going??
And which semester are you in?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Hazzy997 said:


> Going good, I have a loose schedule so far. How's life with you?



Ah, that's good ! Are you now a senior? Excited for the fall semester, bro? 

Just started a new course last week. And this coming 5th of September, I'm lecturing an Intro to Adolescent Psych class. Should be fun -- i have 40+ freshmen students.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ah, that's good ! Are you now a senior? Excited for the fall semester, bro?
> 
> Just started a new course last week. And this coming 5th of September, I'm lecturing an Intro to Adolescent Psych class. Should be fun -- i have 40+ freshmen students.  lol



Not yet, no. 

Are you assisting? Have you completed a degree already?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Why is brother @JUBA banned? The one that banned him has now messed with me. I now declare a war on him or her.


I think it's cuz he's trolling a thread about a new "indigenous, top notch, 5th generation, stealth,' weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Hazzy997 

Mate, i listened all the Nasheeds in that thread's 1 page....

They are not like this :/











By the way, ever heard of "Mehteran" (Ottoman military band) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Mate, i listened all the Nasheeds in that thread's 1 page....
> 
> They are not like this :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, ever heard of "Mehteran" (Ottoman military band) ?



I see what you mean now. Yeah, those nasheeds are more mainstream. I'll show you a couple I listen to. And I haven't heard of that band. 

Listen to this one:




...........
I think you're more into motivational ones like this(I listen to them too):
Salil Sawarim - Abu Yasser | Best Jihad Nasheed | صليل الصوارم - أبو ياسر | (English subtitles) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> I see what you mean now. Yeah, those nasheeds are more mainstream. I'll show you a couple I listen to. And I haven't heard of that band.
> 
> Listen to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........



Nahh...... it's like, i'm listening to a dua.



Hazzy997 said:


> I think you're more into motivational ones like this(I listen to them too):
> Salil Sawarim - Abu Yasser | Best Jihad Nasheed | صليل الصوارم - أبو ياسر | (English subtitles) - YouTube



Yessssss 

This is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Nahh...... it's like, i'm listening to a dua.
> 
> 
> 
> Yessssss
> 
> This is good.



I'll get you more like that when I get back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> I'll get you more like that when I get back.



Thx man. 

About Mehteran...... never saw this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Hazzy997 said:


> Not yet, no.
> 
> Are you assisting? Have you completed a degree already?



I'm teaching the class all by my lonesome. Working on Ph.D.

On a side note, I feel old knowing that my students are most likely 10 year younger than I. Goodness where does the time go !

PS. What are you doing your studies on ?



Sinan said:


> Thx man.
> 
> About Mehteran...... never saw this ?




That's authentic Turkish / Ottoman regalia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Nihonjin1051 said:


> hat's authentic Turkish / Ottoman regalia ?



This is Mehteran "Ottoman Military Band"

Ottoman military band - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most famous song..





Let's say we wake up in the morning and this one plays in the state radio...... It means were probably at war. 
(Happened exactly in Cyprus War)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Brother, not good. You need the REM sleep!
> 
> How has your studies / work been? How is life ?



I know that it's not good. I have just had difficulties with sleeping for the first time in my life. Anyway I normally don't tend to sleep more than 8 hours AT MOST. I normally do with 6-7 hours of sleep. Occasionally less. Sleep is extremely important for your physical and mental well-being and it's highly underrated. The problem is that it's sleep. You are wasting your life with doing nothing. If I could I would be awake 24/7.

I am very good brother. Just started on my semester today. It was nice to see all the guys and girls and the new ones. I have classes with a nice new Tunisian lady (problem is that she is 2-3 years older than me I assume).

What about you my friend? Is everything as it should be? Aside from this page being highly addictive.



levina said:


> Aah thats it!!
> Now I know you.
> 
> 
> How's your studies going??
> And which semester are you in?



My studies are going really well Levina. Thank you for asking. I am doing my candidate in chemical engineering. Just started on it today. So it's my 7th semester basically.

What about you? Is everything well with you in Dubai and your husband? I heard that you visited India? How was that?


Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ah, that's good ! Are you now a senior? Excited for the fall semester, bro?
> 
> Just started a new course last week. And this coming 5th of September, I'm lecturing an Intro to Adolescent Psych class. Should be fun -- i have 40+ freshmen students.  lol



All the best of luck bro. I am sure that you are an awesome teacher if your behavior on PDF reflects your behavior in reality. In fact I am sure that you are even more serious than here which is saying A LOT.

@Hazzy997 etc.

Most of the anasheed circulating on the internet are sung by Saudi Arabians. Big surprise ah? All types of them. The Jihadi ones too.

Listen to this one. It was song by the blessed Sahabah. Ignore the flag.






The Anashid are better in Hijazi dialect though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

marhaba habibis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

al-Hasani said:


> I know that it's not good. I have just had difficulties with sleeping for the first time in my life. Anyway I normally don't tend to sleep more than 8 hours AT MOST. I normally do with 6-7 hours of sleep. Occasionally less. Sleep is extremely important for your physical and mental well-being and it's highly underrated. The problem is that it's sleep. You are wasting your life with doing nothing. If I could I would be awake 24/7.
> I am very good brother. Just started on my semester today. It was nice to see all the guys and girls and the new ones. I have classes with a nice new Tunisian lady (problem is that she is 2-3 years older than me I assume).
> What about you my friend? Is everything as it should be? Aside from this page being highly addictive.



Good to know that you're doing good, Brother @al-Hasani . There was a time last year where I was so stressed due to a prior engagement in research , that i was not sleeping at least 4 hours a day. I gained 20 lbs, and became lethargic, and ate unhealthy foods -- too much meat. The fact that i didn't sleep much led to reduced metabolism -- that's why i gained so much weight. I actually got up to 200 lbs ! After research was finished, i had to force myself onto a sleeping regimen. And you know what -- after couple of weeks and doing light work out, i was able to loose the weight i gained, and definitely the lethargy stopped. So I definitely empathize when i heard you weren't sleeping enough...!

Remember this old adage, _"Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and...wise."_

Enjoy your semester back in class, be safe and be good. Make us all proud !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good to know that you're doing good, Brother @al-Hasani . There was a time last year where I was so stressed due to a prior engagement in research , that i was not sleeping at least 4 hours a day. I gained 20 lbs, and became lethargic, and ate unhealthy foods -- too much meat. The fact that i didn't sleep much led to reduced metabolism -- that's why i gained so much weight. I actually got up to 200 lbs ! After research was finished, i had to force myself onto a sleeping regimen. And you know what -- after couple of weeks and doing light work out, i was able to loose the weight i gained, and definitely the lethargy stopped. So I definitely empathize when i heard you weren't sleeping enough...!
> 
> Remember this old adage, _"Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and...wise."_
> 
> Enjoy your semester back in class, be safe and be good. Make us all proud !



Thank you again mate. You are a nice person.

Oh, that sounds pretty drastic and serious.

I am not overweight at all and never have been that. I have always been of normal weight compared to my rather tall height. The problem is that I was not always active aside from football and basketball a few times each week. In the past 4-5 years I have been quite serious with my workout sessions, cardio exercises (mostly in the form of running) and then I did boxing for 2 years. Nowadays I am less active indeed and I don't always eat healthy either and have a messed up sleeping pattern. I know that I should change all this and hopefully I will.

Anyway it's good to hear that you overcame that stress and lack of sleep. I try never to stress but sometimes it's impossible not to do so. Stress is a major silent killer.

Thank you and enjoy your teaching position too. I am sure that you will do well.

Oh, I forgot to tell you that one of my local chemical engineering professors here in Copenhagen is among the best in the world when it comes to a Japanese martial art discipline that originated among the Samurai warrior class.

He is a Kyoshi in the laido discipline. His master was Toyotaro Hogaku. He is in his late 40's and an awesome man. He has been of great help for me here.


















ebray said:


> I think it's cuz he's trolling a thread about a new "indigenous, top notch, 5th generation, stealth,' weapon.



Bro, I wonder which moderator and section that was written in.

Anyway he was right for ridiculing their nonsense toys. It's pathetic to see all their mock-ups and propaganda and bragging. My God.

Anyway I have a question. What ethnic group do you belong to in Ethiopia if I may ask? You don't have to answer. If so which language do you speak? Also the language that you speak is it similar to Somali? Moreover is Guled also a name in your language?

Brother @JUBA will come back and kick their ***. We got his back. An Arab never forgets. Hence our sometimes several decades old feuds although it's not as bad as it was many, many years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I know that it's not good. I have just had difficulties with sleeping for the first time in my life. Anyway I normally don't tend to sleep more than 8 hours AT MOST. I normally do with 6-7 hours of sleep. Occasionally less. Sleep is extremely important for your physical and mental well-being and it's highly underrated. The problem is that it's sleep. *You are wasting your life with doing nothing. If I could I would be awake 24/7.*



Exatly my case.... i wish i could restore all of my energy with 2 hours sleep. 



al-Hasani said:


> Most of the anasheed circulating on the internet are sung by Saudi Arabians. Big surprise ah? All types of them. The Jihadi ones too.
> Listen to this one. It was song by the blessed Sahabah. Ignore the flag.
> The Anashid are better in Hijazi dialect though.



So, so ...this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Nihonjin1051 

Still deciding my friend. 

Hope you luck in teaching as well. Tell us about your experiences when you can! 

..........
@al-Hasani 

Are @Arabian Legend @JUBA

GUys or girls? I keep getting confused. 

Try to marry her bro. 

..............
@Sinan 

I have heard of it but I'm not into band.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Exatly my case.... i wish i could restore all of my energy with 2 hours sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> So, so ...this one.



Exactly.


















Hazzy997 said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Still deciding my friend.
> 
> Hope you luck in teaching as well. Tell us about your experiences when you can!
> 
> ..........
> @al-Hasani
> 
> Are @Arabian Legend @JUBA
> 
> GUys or girls? I keep getting confused.
> 
> Try to marry her bro.
> 
> ..............
> @Sinan
> 
> I have heard of it but I'm not into band.



There are no Arab girls her let alone SAUDI ARABIAN girls.Thank God.

The only Arab girl was @Chai and she went to Japan and I lost contact with her. She was from Oman. Dhofar. Near Yemen. Very friendly. Lost forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> I have been quite serious with my workout sessions, cardio exercises (mostly in the form of running) and then I did boxing for 2 years.



Wohaa... if i do that kind of exercise, i would be Rambo. 

Nowadays, i'm chubby. 














al-Hasani said:


> Exactly.



That's what i'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> Wohaa... if i do that kind of exercise, i would be Rambo.
> 
> Nowadays, i'm chubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm talking about.




You have the right kind of body to be Rambo. Stop being lazy. Girls don't like guys that are soft like pillows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Sinan





Thank you bro.


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Wohaa... if i do that kind of exercise, i would be Rambo.
> 
> Nowadays, i'm chubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm talking about.



Chubby? What? You are doing fine but I guess your girlfriend is the person to decide or tell you what to do not us here, LOL.

Are you in the military or was it some parade/memorial day/open day in the military? 

What kind of weapon is that? Weapons are badass but dangerous in the wrong hands! One should always be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

if you don't refer the tunisian girl to me I'm sorry to inform you that you'd be rendered an apostate. Baqiyah. 



.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> ou have the right kind of body to be Rambo. Stop being lazy. Girls don't like guys that are soft like pillows.



Mate, i woke up at 7:30 Am, Start working at 8:30, work ends in 7:00 pm...after coming home and dinner, it is 8:30 pm.....

I'm being tired....that said i began to work with dumbells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Chubby? What? You are doing fine but I guess your girlfriend is the person to decide or tell you what to do not us here, LOL.
> 
> Are you in the military or was it some parade/memorial day/open day in the military?
> 
> What kind of weapon is that? Weapons are badass but dangerous in the wrong hands! One should always be careful.




He is a little chubby, but your comment makes me think you be a fat sheikh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> if you don't refer the tunisian girl to me I'm sorry to inform you that you'd be rendered an apostate. Baqiyah.
> 
> 
> 
> .............



Shall I be a bastard and post her Facebook profile without permission?



PS: She looks much better in real life than on pictures. That's good because often it is the other way around!



RazPaK said:


> He is a little chubby, but your comment makes me think you be a fat sheikh?



Give me a few years and I will end up just like that.

I am not overweight at all. Never were.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> Mate, i woke up at 7:30 Am, Start working at 8:30, work ends in 7:00 pm...after coming home and dinner, it is 8:30 pm.....
> 
> I'm being tired....that said i began to work with dumbells.




Go swimming, you will lose the chubbiness and will help your muscles from being sore from work. That way you don't have pump weights and stress yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Chubby? What? You are doing fine but I guess your girlfriend is the person to decide or tell you what to do not us here, LOL.



I'm 1.81 cm, 81 kg.... i have a little belly....and gf calls me fatso, fatty, etc....

Also, i don't like my belly. 



al-Hasani said:


> Are you in the military or was it some parade/memorial day/open day in the military?


It was 30 August victory day.  That said, you know military sercive is mandatory for every Turkish male. 



al-Hasani said:


> What kind of weapon is that? Weapons are badass but dangerous in the wrong hands! One should always be careful.



It's MPT... Turkish made rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Shall I be a bastard and post her Facebook profile without permission?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: She looks much better in real life than on pictures. That's good because often it is the other way around!



Nah don't, lol. PM me your facebook and Pm hers in a facebook PM. 

I wanna see your taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> Go swimming, you will lose the chubbiness and will help your muscles from being sore from work. That way you don't have pump weights and stress yourself.



Too lazy for that.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Nah don't, lol. PM me your facebook and Pm hers in a facebook PM.
> 
> I wanna see your taste.



PM's are not working here anymore. Once we used them excessively. At least some of us Arab users here. We need to exchange DATA somehow at one point.

Nah, of course I would not post her photo without permission although her profile picture is public for all to see. They just have to know her name. So I guess that it would only make me a little bastard. Not a giant one. You never know with people on the internet though. Did you hear about that scandal of those naked photos or what the hell it was of all those celebrities there were hacked recently by some freaks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> Too lazy for that.



@al-Hasani Please get this Turk Saudi nationality. He wants to be a fat sheikh, instead of a Turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@RazPaK 

I'm going back to pumping weights in the coming weeks. 

Oh man it's a pain. 

but it got me ripped.



al-Hasani said:


> PM's are not working here anymore. Once we used them excessively. At least some of us Arab users here. We need to exchange date somehow at one point.
> 
> Nah, of course I would not post her photo without permission although her profile picture is public for all to see. They just have to know her name. So I guess that it would only make me a little bastard. Not a giant one. You never know with people on the internet though. Did you hear about that scandal of those naked photos or what the hell it was of all those celebrities there were hacked recently by some freaks?



Ask Webby to forward to me. 

Yes I did, that sucks for them. 

Only stupid girls do that anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> I'm 1.81 cm, 81 kg.... i have a little belly....and gf calls me fatso, fatty, etc....
> 
> *Also, i don't like my belly. *




I hope you don't drink. All my american friends look pregnant because they drink beer and liquor, while I look like a well oiled machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Go swimming, you will lose the chubbiness and will help your muscles from being sore from work. That way you don't have pump weights and stress yourself.



Man, I was in Southern France last week to visit some extended family and there I ventured out to the beach and I realized that I am barely able to swim anymore and once I even went to swimming clubs, LOL. Of course it was not that bad but I was shocked. After a few days of swimming it helped but I was still not impressed. I guess it's the difference between swimming in an ocean with pretty big waves and then in a swimming pool/basin. 

So how is life in Bigger than Life Texas or what you say there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Man, I was in Southern France last week to visit some extended family and there I ventured out to the beach and I realized that I am barely able to swim anymore and once I even went to swimming clubs, LOL. Of course it was not that bad but I was shocked. After a few days of swimming it helped but I was still not impressed. I guess it's the difference between swimming in an ocean with pretty big waves and then in a swimming pool/basin.
> 
> So how is life in Bigger than Life Texas or what you say there?




Most of us Pakistanis are worried about the possible civil war in our country. Other than that life is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> I'm 1.81 cm, 81 kg.... i have a little belly....and gf calls me fatso, fatty, etc....
> 
> Also, i don't like my belly.
> 
> 
> It was 30 August victory day.  That said, you know military sercive is mandatory for every Turkish male.
> 
> 
> 
> It's MPT... Turkish made rifle.



LOL. My belly has seen better days too. Not that bad yet but I am afraid that it might go the wrong way soon. LOL.

Nice. Late congrats. Yes, that's something admirable. I wish KSA had something similar. UAE and Kuwait announced it but our fatties are not forced yet although they should in my eyes.

Nice one!

@Hazzy997

She seems very friendly. But not a Hijabi though so not sure if you would be impressed. But nothing trashy about her. Anyway I am not up to anything anyway.



RazPaK said:


> Most of us Pakistanis are worried about the possible civil war in our country. Other than that life is good.



Yes, I have been following the events. Seems like some serious shit. Hope it all ends well. The last thing the Muslim world needs is its only nuclear power to turn into another Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

Looks like we might got the little party going. 

When @Arabian Legend gets here we can resume the gay jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. My belly has seen better days too. Not that bad yet but I am afraid that it might go the wrong way soon. LOL.
> 
> Nice. Late congrats. Yes, that's something admirable. I wish KSA had something similar. UAE and Kuwait announced it but our fatties are not forced yet although they should in my eyes.
> 
> Nice one!




Funny thing I noticed about Saudis.

They look malnourished before marriage, but after marriage they become sheikhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Man, I was in Southern France last week to visit some extended family and there I ventured out to the beach and I realized that I am barely able to swim anymore and once I even went to swimming clubs, LOL. Of course it was not that bad but I was shocked. After a few days of swimming it helped but I was still not impressed. I guess it's the difference between swimming in an ocean with pretty big waves and then in a swimming pool/basin.
> 
> So how is life in Bigger than Life Texas or what you say there?



Try swimming in Gaza, by the time you duck the wave another bigger one arrives. 

I got my face burried in sand many times there. 

And then sometimes you have these 'dawaams' that pull you away. That will teach you how to swim. Otherwise you'll drown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Funny thing I noticed about Saudis.
> 
> They look malnourished before marriage, but after marriage they become sheikhs.



Trust me when I say that this depends on the region and how much they like their mother's food.

But it's true what you say. We tend to eat way too big portions, too much and waste too much. Too much meat, oily food, sweets, too much rice, too many dairy products etc.

I have rarely seen a fat Pakistani though.



Hazzy997 said:


> Try swimming in Gaza, by the time you duck the wave another bigger one arrives.
> 
> I got my face burried in sand many times there.
> 
> And then sometimes you have these 'dawaams' that pull you away. That will teach you how to swim. Otherwise you'll drown.



Haha, I can imagine that. Try swimming in the Red Sea. A tropical sea infested with 40 different shark species and other dangerous animals, coral reefs etc. It's a calm sea though.





List of sharks in the Red Sea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Each year people drown in its waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Trust me when I say that this depends on the region and how much they like their mother's food.
> 
> But it's true what you say. We tend to each way too big portions, too much and waste too much.
> 
> I have rarely seen a fat Pakistani though.



Fat Pakistanis exist in Punjab.

@Armstrong 's tribe the Butts can eat more than you Saudis put together.

One man can eat an entire goat.

Watch this video. This guy is a Butt and he hired a guy to massage him as he eats so he can eat more. I was like wtf? 






They say Butts become Chengez Khan when it comes to eating.


The restaurant owner said he fears Butts coming to his place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> @al-Hasani Please get this Turk Saudi nationality. He wants to be a fat sheikh, instead of a Turk.



  

Mate, i'm trying things...maybe will do in the future..

I think the real problem is, i drink to much tea... in every cup, i use 4 cube Sugars. I drink near 15 cups of tea in a day.....

that makes 60 cube sugars daily.............now i'm drinking water instead of tea. 

Also i can use some advice. I'm doing this with dumbell...





Now i read that you should work in sets...

So i begin with 

5 kg 10 x 3 sets.....i'm thinking like i will increase every day like......11x 3 sets, 12x3 sets...when i hit 20x3sets i will increase the weight

It will be 6 kg 10 x3 sets.... and same routine will go on increasing the weight every 10 days.... 

what do you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Fat Pakistanis exist in Punjab.
> 
> @Armstrong 's tribe the Butts can eat more than you Saudis put together.
> 
> One man can eat an entire goat.
> 
> Watch this video. This guy is a Butt and he hired a guy to massage him as he eats so he can eat more. I was like wtf?



Are you sure about that because last time I checked the fattest man on the planet was a young Saudi Arabian (admittedly the poor guy suffers from some disease) before some Mexican overtook him. Man, Mexicans are fat!

LOL.

I am sure that @Armstrong is in a league of his own. When he walks in Lahore the whole neighborhood can spot him from 1 km away.:

@RazPaK

Did you know that the former Emir of Qatar is 25% Indian or half Indian or something? Not kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> I hope you don't drink. All my american friends look pregnant because they drink beer and liquor, while I look like a well oiled machine.



I don't.... maybe a beer in month... i'm not into alcohol.



al-Hasani said:


> LOL. My belly has seen better days too. Not that bad yet but I am afraid that it might go the wrong way soon. LOL.
> Nice. Late congrats. Yes, that's something admirable. I wish KSA had something similar. UAE and Kuwait announced it but our fatties are not forced yet although they should in my eyes.
> Nice one!



Mate, i don't know about mandatory service....this military thing is not a thing that everybody can do....I mean yes, they force you to serve, and transform into you a soldier but.....

It's hard man...not physically but psychologically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm trying things...maybe will do in the future..
> 
> I think the real problem is, i drink to much tea... in every cup, i use 4 cube Sugars. I drink near 15 cups of tea in a day.....
> 
> that makes 60 cube sugars daily.............now i'm drinking water instead of tea.
> 
> Also i can use some advice. I'm doing this with dumbell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i read that you should work in sets...
> 
> So i begin with
> 
> 5 kg 10 x 3 sets.....i'm thinking like i will increase every day like......11x 3 sets, 12x3 sets...when i hit 20x3sets i will increase the weight
> 
> It will be 6 kg 10 x3 sets.... and same routine will go on increasing the weight every 10 days....
> 
> what do you think ?




Listen, muscles don't get rid of fat. To get rid of fat you need to do cardio. Swimming and running. Otherwise you will just become stronger, but your body will just get bigger, hence you will just look more fat.


With your current dumb bell exercise you will just be a guy with strong arms and a belly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

I am talking about this poor 20 year old. He has some disease.

Saudi King intervenes to help 1,345-pound man - CNN.com

1345 pounds!* That's about 610 kg! *How do such crazy overweight people even go to the toilet? What a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> I am talking about this poor 20 year old. He has some disease.
> 
> Saudi King intervenes to help 1,345-pound man - CNN.com
> 
> 1345 pounds!* That's about 610 kg! *How do such crazy overweight people even go to the toilet? What a mess.



That's just sad.

@Sinan when you get off work, go play football, or even just juggle the ball for an hour. That will help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> Listen, muscles don't get rid of fat. To get rid of fat you need to do cardio. Swimming and running. Otherwise you will just become stronger, but your body will just get bigger, hence you will just look more fat.
> 
> 
> With your current dumb bell exercise you will just be a guy with strong arms and a belly.



So... if do sit-ups, i will develop muscles under the belly...
Hmmm.... then i will walk after dinner... thanks for the advice man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

Try start doing some sit-ups each morning and night. When you wake up and before you go to bed or before you go to the shower. Make 25 repetitions in a row. 50 each day. For 2 weeks in a row. If you eat healthy in the meantime, sleep enough and otherwise do some cardio you will see an improvement already after just 2 weeks. Your belly will complain about the workload initially but you need to oppress that and just keep going on. 25 is not that much.

There are many programs out there and what not but sometimes something as simple as sit-ups can help you greatly. That's just from my experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> This guy drinks beer.
> He needs to become classy like us.



Nah.... I will stick with beer.


----------



## Hakan

@Sinan 

4 sugars in 1 cay?!!??!?!?!? 

I either use only 1 or 0. 

If you want to lose weight you need a real exercise program. Exercising here and there doesn't do much. If I were you I would do weights daily and then run a few times a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Try start doing some sit-ups each morning and night. When you wake up and before you go to bed or before you go to the shower. Make 25 repetitions in a row. 50 each day. For 2 weeks in a row. If you eat healthy in the meantime, sleep enough and otherwise do some cardio you will see an improvement already after just 2 weeks. Your belly will complain about the workload initially but you need to oppress that and just keep going on. 25 is not that much.
> 
> There are many programs out there and what not but sometimes something as simple as sit-ups can help you greatly. That's just from my experience.



Man....i did sit-ups after reading your post.

I could do 10... 10th was very very hard...couldn't lift my body at the 11th....

I was doing 60 sit-ups when i was at military....what i have become. 



Kaan said:


> @Sinan
> 
> 4 sugars in 1 cay?!!??!?!?!?
> 
> I either use only 1 or 0.
> 
> If you want to lose weight you need a real exercise program. Exercising here and there doesn't do much. If I were you I would do weights daily and then run a few times a week.



I'm not drinking in this






But in this...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Man....i did sit-ups after reading your post.
> 
> I could do 10... 10th was very very hard...couldn't lift my body at the 11th....
> 
> I was doing 60 sit-ups when i was at military....what i have become.


Buy some dumbells so you can workout your whole body.

when you do sit ups you can use them at the same time. You can use them to workout your chest, shoulders, arms, legs etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> If you want to lose weight you need a real exercise program. Exercising here and there doesn't do much. If I were you I would do weights daily and then run a few times a week.



I'm gonna start with walking...i don't think i can run 100 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Man....i did sit-ups after reading your post.
> 
> I could do 10... 10th was very very hard...couldn't lift my body at the 11th....
> 
> I was doing 60 sit-ups when i was at military....what i have become.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not drinking in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in this...


No cay glass?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> Buy some dumbells so you can workout your whole body.
> 
> when you do sit ups you can use them at the same time. You can use them to workout your chest, shoulders, arms, legs etc.



ı have dumbless....mate, i'm not gonna body build... i want to lose belly, and some arm muscle...



Kaan said:


> No cay glass?


Tea finishes too quickly in those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> ı have dumbless....mate, i'm not gonna body build... i want to lose belly, and some arm muscle...
> 
> 
> Tea finishes too quickly in those.




Play football and do your dumb bell exercise to see fast results. In one month you will be good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> Play football and do your dumb bell exercise to see fast results. In one month you will be good to go.



None of my friends football... and i suck at it.. 

I will walk after dinner...when i feel like i built some stamina, i will begin to run.  I really want to get into shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

From reading your posts I believe that swimming or running will be the best solution for you. Swimming is good as all body muscles (almost) are working. It will give you a nice stature too. You live in Ankara right? No beach in sight but there must be plenty of swimming pools. Public at least.

Combine that with sit-ups and push-ups and you can't really screw up IMO. Unless you start on a messed up diet and end up sleeping very little.

You just need motivation. I always train with mates. Otherwise I would struggle to do it myself other than sit-ups and push-ups and some weights that I have.

Running is great too. You can become semi-addicted too. Nothing big but just run for 20-30 minutes every second day or 2 each week and you are really well off too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> From reading your posts I believe that swimming or running will be the best solution for you. Swimming is good as all body muscles (almost) are working. It will give you a nice stature too. You live in Ankara right? No beach in sight but there must be plenty of swimming pools. Public at least.
> 
> Combine that with sit-ups and push-ups and you can't really screw up IMO. Unless you start on a messed up diet and end up sleeping very little.
> 
> You just need motivation. I always train with mates. Otherwise I would struggle to do it myself other than sit-ups and push-ups and some weights that I have.



Swimming is hard in Ankara.....

Okay, i decided....Running, dumbell, sit-ups, push-ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Insane moves.

Seems like their cardio is insane too.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani
> This guy is Saudi I think.
> He has in my opinion the best voice for reciting Quran I have ever heard.



Yes he is. That's him on the left with a Pakistani "fan".





Luhaidan is a well-known family in KSA.

When you start exercising @Sinan then start eating some tuna and foods high in protein. I also suggest drinking water instead of all that tea. I stopped drinking tea and coffee basically (almost) due to (excuse my language) pissing all the time due to that.

In KSA people cannot survive without their tea or coffee. It's getting ridiculous. Here in Denmark I stopped drinking each almost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Nah don't, lol. PM me your facebook and Pm hers in a facebook PM.
> 
> I wanna see your taste.







I will marry one of King Abdullah's daughters. They are Makkawi Hashemites too originally. Now based in Jordan.





I like Penélope Cruz too.

*

*

I prefer brunettes. Blondes never said anything to me.

Basically I prefer ME girls, Southern European girls and Latinos. Sometimes I also find some Habesha girls nice looking. Slavic girls can also be nice. Especially the Balkan variant.

Now I posted some royalty and 1 actor. I am not going to post random girls/models or whatever. You got my style/preference now hopefully.

What about you?

Oh, I also like girls that are taller than 1.70 m. 1.75 m would be perfect for me as I am between 1.91 and 1.93 m tall. May I also add neither too thin or too big in the right places. LOL, I will stop now. Time to marry I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Also i can use some advice. I'm doing this with dumbell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i read that you should work in sets...
> 
> So i begin with
> 
> 5 kg 10 x 3 sets.....i'm thinking like i will increase every day like......11x 3 sets, 12x3 sets...when i hit 20x3sets i will increase the weight
> 
> It will be 6 kg 10 x3 sets.... and same routine will go on increasing the weight every 10 days....
> 
> what do you think ?



I think this exercise is unimportant, it's an isolation exercise. A little muscle which will be trained itself if you train the large muscles through compound exercises. You can do this exercise but it won't do much from my experiences through the last years.



> Swimming is hard in Ankara.....
> 
> Okay, i decided....Running, dumbell, sit-ups, push-ups.



Running is good but you will get bored soon of just doing biceps, push ups and sit ups at home. Being at a gym is way more effective for strength training for endurance & strength joining a sport like boxing and going 2 times a week is good as well being led by the trainer and you being forced to keep up with the rest as much as you can, you will become better in time and it's one of the heaviest sports. 

from my own experiences I think that's best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Sinan

Do heavywieght sets with low reps(6-8) and change it up every few weeks. For someone your size you need 45 min in the gym. I suggest you workout every day 5 times a week if you get enough protein intake/sleep. If not then every other day depending on how your muscles feel. 

You want to hit every muscle for best results. Back, chest, shoulders, legs, triceps/biceps. Do two a day if you can and switch up each time. 

For someone my size I'm supposed to do high intensity compound exercises less than heavywieght around 10-12 reps , 3 sets each exercise and 4 exercises within 30 min.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> I think this exercise is unimportant, it's an isolation exercise. A little muscle which will be trained itself if you train the large muscles through compound exercises. You can do this exercise but it won't do much from my experiences through the last years.
> 
> 
> 
> Running is good but you will get bored soon of just doing biceps, push ups and sit ups at home. Being at a gym is way more effective for strength training for endurance & strength joining a sport like boxing and going 2 times a week is good as well being led by the trainer and you being forced to keep up with the rest as much as you can, you will become better in time and it's one of the heaviest sports.
> 
> from my own experiences I think that's best.



That's correct. No need to only train the biceps. Dumbbells are not that effective either.

Boxing is an excellent choice for weight loss, for increased agility, coordination, muscle gain and for greater fitness (cardio).

He does not even need to do actual boxing. He can just do sparring with a boxing bag or a sparring partner. I think that @Sinan is only interested in gaining a BIT more muscle mass and losing the unnecessary fat % that are stored in his belly and other unwanted places of the body.

A 2 month boxing training regime will turn him around completely though on all fronts. In terms of muscle mass, weight loss and cardio. The emphasis will be on the arms, upper body and stomach muscles though. Less so legs unless he makes separate exercises training them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

This would be ideal:






Last video is just for fun. I doubt that anybody here is geared for a pro boxers training regime. I am at least far from that and I have boxed for 2 years. Nothing serious but at least against opponents my size and age (sometimes even older).






Combine that with a few exercises in the gym such as deadlift, pull-ups, leg press, bench press (my favorite upper body exercise).

Of course no talk about boxing without a video of the great Iron Mike.






Anyway can anyone recommend a good movie? Don't care about the genre. Just not some romantic nonsense or stupid science fiction nonsense. Not in the mood for that. Can't sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

My taste is similair to yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> My taste is similair to yours.



What can I say? You have a good taste then my friend.

@levina and her friends going berserk in Dubai (just kidding)
















Living like a filthy, filthy rich Arab sheikh for a few weeks would not be bad would it? The ones my age in Cannes were obviously not ordinary tourists. You should have seen them @Hazzy997 Imagine money never being a problem?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

I never knew that happened in Dubai. 

But, to be honest it makes me sad and angry. What a pathetic people we have become. This is a tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I never knew that happened in Dubai.
> 
> But, to be honest it makes me sad and angry. What a pathetic people we have become. This is a tragedy.



Really? Dubai is one of the party capitals in the region. Come on, Arabs always liked to party and enjoy the pleasures of life. Where do you think all that belly dancing, good food, poetry, harems, hundreds of dances etc. come from? Palestinians know how to party too. You know.

Nah, most locals in the UAE are actually still quite conservative. Believe it or not.

I have been clubbing dozens of times myself but I don't drink alcohol. I just do it to socialize with friends and met new people. Most Muslims (Arabs included) do it in France and Denmark. Hell many even drink. It is almost impossible to avoid unless you isolate yourself (to a degree) socially in the West and then people will think of you as strange. Especially in our age. Not that I care what people say I am just saying that sometimes people do and then act accordingly.

To be honest with you then I prefer such people over two-faced Muslims that act all religious but in reality are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Really? Dubai is one of the party capitals in the region. Come on, Arabs always liked to party and enjoy the pleasures of life. Where do you think all that belly dancing, good food, poetry, harems, hundreds of dances etc. come from? Palestinians know how to party too. You know.
> 
> Nah, most locals in the UAE are actually still quite conservative. Believe it or not.
> 
> I have been clubbing dozens of times myself but I don't drink alcohol. I just do it to socialize with friends and met new people. Most Muslims (Arabs included) do it in France and Denmark. Hell many even drink.



I never went clubbing. 

It is common for Muslims overseas to try to integrate with the society because life is lonely without doing so. It's a hard situation for all Muslims. But, I still believe we need to go back to our ways and I hope these Islamic Movements in the ME are bringing us back to what we used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I never went clubbing.
> 
> It is common for Muslims overseas to try to integrate with the society because life is lonely without doing so. It's a hard situation for all Muslims. But, I still believe we need to go back to our ways and I hope these Islamic Movements in the ME are bringing us back to what we used to be.



That's amazing. Are you serious? I mean what about a home party, birthday etc?

Yes and not only that in many Western European countries the only time when people really socialize outside of the work places/schools/universities/colleges etc. are when they are drunk or going out. There is already a lot of negativity surrounding Muslims in the West so if they also abstain from socializing people will think that they are up to something or don't want to "integrate". Of course many don't do it but instead of going clubbing the men are going to coffee shops to smoke shisha, cigarettes and other stuff while the women are meeting each other to gossip.

To tell you honestly I would have difficulties moving back to KSA and staying there for good by now due to some of the restrictive laws on some areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

al-Hasani said:


> That's amazing. Are you serious? I mean what about a home party, birthday etc?
> 
> Yes and not only that in many Western European countries the only time when people really socialize outside of the work places/schools/universities/colleges etc. are when they are drunk or going out. There is already a lot of negativity surrounding Muslims in the West so if they also abstain from socializing people will think that they are up to something or don't want to "integrate". Of course many don't do it but instead of going clubbing the men are going to coffee shops to smoke shisha, cigarettes and other stuff while the women are meeting each other to gossip.
> 
> To tell you honestly I would have difficulties moving back to KSA and staying there for good by now due to some of the restrictive laws on some areas.


 
Stop being Haram, Al-Hasani!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

WebMaster said:


> Stop being Haram, Al-Hasani!



I am neither drinking, smoking or having any affairs right now. I try to do my best but having lived in Europe for so many years it can be hard not to get used to the personal freedoms that we have and often enjoy. I know that we often romanticize our home countries and the Muslim world (trust me there is a lot of good things there and on many areas better than in the West) but in terms of personal freedoms there is much less.

Rules in KSA are much more restrictive when it comes to that.

In the West we are allowed to live our life's like we want to. I can become really religious tomorrow and nobody will hurt me for doing so or prevent me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> That's amazing. Are you serious? I mean what about a home party, birthday etc?
> 
> Yes and not only that in many Western European countries the only time when people really socialize outside of the work places/schools/universities/colleges etc. are when they are drunk or going out. There is already a lot of negativity surrounding Muslims in the West so if they also abstain from socializing people will think that they are up to something or don't want to "integrate". Of course many don't do it but instead of going clubbing the men are going to coffee shops to smoke shisha, cigarettes and other stuff while the women are meeting each other to gossip.
> 
> To tell you honestly I would have difficulties moving back to KSA and staying there for good by now due to some of the restrictive laws on some areas.



Yeah I am bro, I don't why but I always stayed away from any parties besides birthday parties when I was a child. Other than that I never clubbed/partied/drank/did any drug. I am clean when it comes to that stuff. But, I need to work on myself a lot. I miss some prayers and I need to read Quran more often. 

I used to be very sensitive when I was young and also had bad asthma. Now I'm strong hearted. But I changed my perspective on social life. 

I fit into Gaza very perfectly. I actually feel more freedom/fun there than here.

Women gossip too much and I can't handle it. I prefer to stay away from all drama. My father always raised me on these standards to not care about drama/what people think of you/etc...

And today I am better than him at this stuff. I actually prefer also not to go to shishaa stores.

I am a unique case. 

That's partly because when the war on Gaza began in 2008 I wanted to learn about the conflict. That summer of 2009 I also visited there but wasn't influenced by them. Then a point in my life where I began deep thinking about life at a rather young age so I matured mentally early. I began taking our cause very seriously and it eventually evolved into bigger things.

I really don't belong here but my family wants me to study. It's stressful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Hazzy997 said:


> young age so I matured mentally early.



Don't flatter yourself


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah I am bro, I don't why but I always stayed away from any parties besides birthday parties when I was a child. Other than that I never clubbed/partied/drank/did any drug. I am clean when it comes to that stuff. But, I need to work on myself a lot. I miss some prayers and I need to read Quran more often.
> 
> I fit into Gaza very perfectly. I actually feel more freedom/fun there than here.
> 
> Women gossip too much and I can't handle it. I prefer to stay away from all drama. My father always raised me on these standards to not care about drama/what people think of you/etc...
> 
> And today I am better than him at this stuff. I actually prefer also not to go to shishaa stores.
> 
> I am a unique case.
> 
> That's partly because when the war on Gaza began in 2008 I wanted to learn about the conflict. That summer of 2009 I also visited there but wasn't influenced by them. Then a point in my life where I began deep thinking about life at a rather young age so I matured mentally early. I began taking our cause very seriously and it eventually evolved into bigger things.
> 
> I really don't belong here but my family wants me to study. It's stressful.



I have never eaten pork, drunk alcohol or taken any drugs either. I tried qat once but I consider that harmless. Like caffeine.

My sisters are great gossipers. They often exposed me and my brothers when we were doing trouble or fighting. This is typical for women. They gossip all the time.

That is admirable but remember not to go to the extremes. A healthy balance is always the best. I don't know. I just guess that you change when you are exposed to different environments. No that I never knew Europe. I did from a very, very young age due to travels and family visits etc. My family background is that of a mixed household that upheld traditions but also a household that was international and orientated towards the outside world. This was always the case. Due to my background. So not really your typical traditional home. I think that this has shaped me. I was always curious of different cultures, countries etc. I try to take the good and the bad away from every culture.

What I don't like is the habit of us not wanting to lose face. I mean ME people. This creates much hot air and false nonsense.

I can't stand migrants in Europe (Muslim ones) who are complaining when their sisters/female friends etc. are not wearing scarfs but they themselves are doing many haram things etc. and have girlfriends without scarfs etc. This is nonsense.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997 That phrase says it all.
> I also feel the same way despite being born here and having many friends and being respected by people.
> I always felt this weird feeling.Once I finish education I will come Gaza with you.



LOL. What I meant is that I have tried smoking shisha a few times (I have to admit that) and cigarettes too but I don't recall ever drinking. So I am not that bad or any different from even the average male in KSA, ME or the Muslim world.

I am not doing much harm. In fact I am more conservative than most Muslims in the West. I just don't shun social life and have no problem going out with non-Muslim friends under the condition that they respect that I do not drink alcohol.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

I know, Allah Yihdeenaah Jamee3an, we are living in a difficult time. 



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Don't flatter yourself



Not the way you understand it. 

................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> I have never eaten pork, drunk alcohol or taken any drugs either. I tried qat once but I consider that harmless. Like caffeine.
> 
> My sisters are great gossipers. They often exposed me and my brothers when we were doing trouble or fighting. This is typical for women. they gossip all the time.
> 
> That is admirable but remember not to go to the extremes. A healthy balance is always the best. I don't know. I just guess that you change when you are exposed to different environments. No that I never knew Europe. I did from a very, very young age due to travels and family visits etc. My family background is that of a mixed household that upheld traditions but also a household that was international and orientated on the outside world. So not really your typical traditional home. I think that this has shaped me. I was always curious of different cultures, countries etc. I try to take the good and the bad away from every culture.
> 
> What I don't like is the habit of us not wanting to lose face. I mean ME people. This creates much hot air and false nonsense.
> 
> I can't stand migrants in Europe (Muslim ones) who are complaining when their sisters/female friends etc. are not wearing scarfs but they themselves are doing many haram things etc. and have girlfriends without scarfs etc. This is nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. What I meant is that I have tried smoking shisha a few times (I have to admit that) and cigarettes too but I don't recall ever drinking. So I am not that bad or any different from even the average male in KSA, ME or the Muslim world.
> 
> I am not doing much harm. In fact I am more conservative than most Muslims in the West. I just don't shun social life and have no problem going out with non-Muslim friends under the condition that they respect that I do not drink alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> The effects of hangover.
> 
> t



I write it that way because I have a little suspicion that some of my friends in France might have put a bit of alcohol in my non-alcoholic drinks the times I went clubbing with them just to tease me/annoy me. Other then that I have never drunk alcohol. I have been around alcohol many times though.

Anyway I never said that I am perfect.



RazPaK said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> I write it that way because I have a little suspicion that some of my friends in France might have put a bit of alcohol in my non-alcoholic drinks the times I went clubbing with them just to tease me/annoy me. Other then that I have never drunk alcohol. I have been around alcohol many times though.
> 
> Anyway I never said that I am perfect.




You saoodis like to drink. I've seen an entire family, women included with head covered at the grocery store with cases and cases of budweiser. 

I gave the son a dirty look and said that better be for your convenience store or gas station.

He laughed a little and said yes it is aaaaaaa(nervous) for our store.


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Poor boy they spiked his drink.
> 
> Hope next time it's not the "product"
> Other wise you will wake up like this.



I was joking.

Nah, I have no doubt that they did not do such a thing and if they did it were minimal amounts. Alcohol is used in many products that we don't think about on a daily basis.



Is that a facial tattoo? "A Mike Tyson" in other words.

@IbnTaymiyyah

How is the Muslim community in the UK outside of London?



RazPaK said:


> You saoodis like to drink. I've seen an entire family, women included with head covered at the grocery store with cases and cases of budweiser.
> 
> I gave the son a dirty look and said that better be for your convenience store or gas station.
> 
> He laughed a little and said yes it is aaaaaaa(nervous) for our store.



No way.

List of countries by alcohol consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> I was joking.
> 
> Nah, I have no doubt that they did not do such a thing and if they did it were minimal amounts. Alcohol is used in many products that we don't think about on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a facial tattoo? "A Mike Tyson" in other words.
> 
> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> How is the Muslim community in the UK outside of London?
> 
> 
> 
> No way.




You would have been surprised. I could only tell they were Saudi because the son had on a Saudi national football team jersey. Afterwards I thought, maybe they are Christian Saudis, but I don't think there are any in KSA??


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> You would have been surprised. I could only tell they were Saudi because the son had on a Saudi national football team jersey. Afterwards I thought, maybe they are Christian Saudis, but I don't think there are any in KSA??



Take a look at this list below mate:

List of countries by alcohol consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alcohol is a huge no-go in KSA. A tiny, tiny minority consume it illegally at home.

I seriously don't believe that they were Saudi Arabians. A football shirt means nothing. Everyone walks around in different shirts nowadays.

There are a few hundred or at most thousand Christian converts and similarly atheists. Other than that only Muslims of various sects (Shafi'i, Hanbali, Hanafi, Maliki, Zaydi, Ismaili, Twelver, Sufis etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Take a look at this list below mate:
> 
> List of countries by alcohol consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Alcohol is a huge no-go in KSA. A tiny, tiny minority consume it illegally at home.
> 
> I seriously don't believe that they were Saudi Arabians. A football shirt means nothing. Everyone walks around in different shirts nowadays.
> 
> There are a few hundred or at most thousand Christian converts and similarly atheists. Other than that only Muslims of various sects (Shafi'i, Hanbali, Hanafi, Maliki, Zaydi, Ismaili, Twelver, Sufis etc).




Don't get so defensive, maybe they were buying it for their store.

But I 'll tell you what. The first time I drank was with some Saudis. My friend Said was from Katani tribe, and it was a crazy night. 

I don't drink alcohol anymore though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Don't get so defensive, maybe they were buying it for their store.
> 
> But I 'll tell you what. The first time I drank was with some Saudis. My friend Said was from Kitani tribe, and it was a crazy night.
> 
> I don't drink alcohol anymore though.



You are right. Did not think about that option somehow. But if they did it was not for their own consumption. It surprises me because selling alcohol is illegal in KSA. You can only get it at compounds and those that sell it to you are either Westerners or non-Muslim foreigners.

Anyway most Christians, Jews and Pagans (people who worshipped our previous ancient Semitic Pagan Gods) of what is now KSA disappeared in the first few decades after Hijra.

LOL, what? You are joking right? Qahtani.

Qahtanite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Indeed some Saudi Arabians that first venture out to the West want to try forbidden things etc. and try to test limits etc. We are social people so no surprise that you had a good time even when doing haram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> You are right. Did not think about that option somehow. But if they did it was not for their own consumption. It surprises me because selling alcohol is illegal in KSA. You can only get it at compounds and those that sell it to you are either Westerners or non-Muslim foreigners.
> 
> Anyway most Christians, Jews and Pagans (people who worshipped our previous ancient Semitic Pagan Gods) of what is now KSA disappeared in the first few decades after Hijra.
> 
> LOL, what? You are joking right? Qahtani.
> 
> Qahtanite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Indeed some Saudi Arabians that first venture out to the West want to try forbidden things etc. and try to test limits etc. We are social people so no surprise that you had a good time even when doing haram.




I don't think those guys would buy 7 cases of beer for their own consumption. 

Yeah man Pakistanis drink too. Good and bad everywhere. My friend from KSA was telling me that Pakistanis make homemade liquor which we call "desi" in KSA. I was like wtf? Even you saudis know about desi???? 

I was like Pakistanis will never stop being wreckless... 


Anyways, yea we had a crazy night.

It went along the lines of this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@RazPaK

Is it correct that the Taliban are often under the influence of drugs and heavily involved in the heroin trade in Afghanistan? How do they not find that conflicting with their supposed pious claims and conduct otherwise?



RazPaK said:


> I don't think those guys would buy 7 cases of beer for their own consumption.
> 
> Yeah man Pakistanis drink too. Good and bad everywhere. My friend from KSA was telling me that Pakistanis make homemade liquor which we call "desi" in KSA. I was like wtf? Even you saudis know about desi????
> 
> I was like Pakistanis will never stop being wreckless...
> 
> 
> Anyways, yea we had a crazy night.
> 
> It went along the lines of this:



LOL, what do I know about that?

Here in Denmark one person can drink that during 1 week if he is really experienced. This is the land of drunk Vikings.

LOL, it's true. Just like some Saudi Arabians drink wine and Arak. Before Islam we drank a lot apparently but I am not sure about that.


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> Is it correct that the Taliban are often under the influence of drugs and heavily involved in the heroin trade in Afghanistan? How do they not find that conflicting with their supposed pious claims and conduct otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what do I know about that?.
> 
> Here in Denmark one person can drink that during 1 week if he is really experienced.
> 
> LOL, it's true. Just like some Saudi Arabians drink wine and Arak. Before Islam we drank a lot apparently but I am not sure about that.



The real Taliban ended the heroin trade. That's why the US is there to control the profitable heroin trade. Under Taliban heroin trade was nearly non-existent. Before the Taliban it was under control of various warlords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> The real Taliban ended the heroin trade. That's why the US is there to control the profitable heroin trade. Under Taliban heroin trade was nearly non-existent. Before the Taliban it was under control of various warlords.



Actually I can already tell you that drinking was common in pre-Islamic Arabia. Wine was made in Hijaz and beer consumed and made too.

Aha. Thanks for that information. It's a shame with all those drug addicts in Afghanistan though. They should stop that somehow but I understand that it's a major source of income for the poor local farmers to grow opium poppies rather than some crops. A bit like qat in Yemen.

The only "drug" that was common on the Arabian Peninsula was qat and hashish. Both relatively very harmless compared to heroin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Time to go buy cigarettes. 

Zara apna bhi nasha pura kar lun. 

Later guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The muzzie community up here are quite diverse and have many small differences but at the end of the day we are a united force and one that gains more and more strength every day.
> 
> The majority of non -Muslims have accepted us despite some far right crack heads that come out every few weeks in extremely small numbers.
> 
> The last generation loved to slam every other sect but because of the tension some times like when last year a British soldier got beheaded. The people were furious and some hate crime ensued.
> 
> These kind of incidents only push the Muslims community closer.
> 
> Put we are quite a visible part of society whether the haters like it or not.
> 
> How's the situation in Denmark are the right wing parties gaining influence and what country or region are the majority of Muslims from?



That is very good. Why is it that many British people complain about Bradford and Muslims. What is going there?

Most Muslims in Denmark are from the Arab world (Iraq, Lebanon, Palestine, Egypt, Morocco, Yemen etc.) then Turkey, then possibly Kurds, Somalians, Bosnians/Albanians, Pakistanis, Iranians (most of them are atheists and very anti-Islam).

Muslims are doing fine and good overall and we are numbering about 300.000 people. 5-6% of the total population. 75-80% of us live in Copenhagen alone.

There are close to no right wing clowns in DK. There is only a populistic party called Danish People's Party. They tend to be anti-migation and anti-Muslim. They are the third biggest party.

Danish People's Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway in terms of Muslims (numbers) then Denmark is nothing compared to France where I lived for years. There are 5-6 MILLION Arabs alone and 2-3 more Muslims. Muslims make up at least 10-15% of the population by my estimation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> My studies are going really well Levina. Thank you for asking. I am doing my candidate in chemical engineering. Just started on it today. So it's my 7th semester basically.


Yeah I know you're a chemical engg student.Being an engg myself I dont forget the other enggs on this forum.And this forum has a lottttt of enggs, which just proves my point that "enggs make good trolls". 



al-Hasani said:


> I have classes with a nice new Tunisian lady (problem is that she is 2-3 years older than me I assume).



Recently I had a chemical engg guy in my corporate training class and he was so much well behaved than the mech and electrical guys who mostly fill my corporate training classes. So I am assuming you too 're a well behaved student. 





al-Hasani said:


> What about you? Is everything well with you in Dubai and your husband?


We are doing fine.Thank you. 



al-Hasani said:


> I heard that you visited India? How was that?



It was good.I was traveling most of the time, we went to Delhi, Goa and kerala.So I am glad that I utilized my time spent in India well this year. 


al-Hasani said:


> What can I say? You have a good taste then my friend.
> 
> @levina and her friends going berserk in Dubai (just kidding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living like a filthy, filthy rich Arab sheikh for a few weeks would not be bad would it? The ones my age in Cannes were obviously not ordinary tourists. You should have seen them @Hazzy997 Imagine money never being a problem?!


Lolzz
We stopped our crazy partying ways a few months back after I got a lil dizzy during a party.And fortunately we have mostly family,close friends and friends of friends attending such parties so the crowd is usually good. 
Which party were you planning to attend??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'*m teaching the class all by my lonesome. Working on Ph.D.*
> 
> On a side note, I feel old knowing that my students are most likely 10 year younger than I. Goodness where does the time go !
> 
> PS. What are you doing your studies on ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's authentic Turkish / Ottoman regalia ?



NOOOOO...

Proves how mediocre I am in my studies :/


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> You are right. Did not think about that option somehow. But if they did it was not for their own consumption. It surprises me because selling alcohol is illegal in KSA. You can only get it at compounds and those that sell it to you are either Westerners or non-Muslim foreigners.
> 
> Anyway most Christians, Jews and Pagans (people who worshipped our previous ancient Semitic Pagan Gods) of what is now KSA disappeared in the first few decades after Hijra.
> 
> LOL, what? You are joking right? Qahtani.
> 
> Qahtanite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Indeed some Saudi Arabians that first venture out to the West want to try forbidden things etc. and try to test limits etc. We are social people so no surprise that you had a good time even when doing haram.



Speaking of Alcohol, they are experimenting with prohibition in Kerala.

I am betting it is going to be Boardwalk Empire Malabar edition. Especially since keralites are such notorious boozers I was one previously)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> In the West we are allowed to live our life's like we want to. I can become really religious tomorrow and nobody will hurt me for doing so or prevent me.



Secularism....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Ravi Nair said:


> Speaking of Alcohol, they are experimenting with prohibition in Kerala.
> 
> I am betting it is going to be Boardwalk Empire Malabar edition. Especially since keralites are such notorious boozers including myself)



Prohibiting it will increase drinkers. It is a good step with wrong implementation.

Alcohol is honestly shit, and this is coming from a former drinker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> For someone your size you need 45 min in the gym.


Hazzy what this means ? How is my size is related with the time i should spend in workout ?


----------



## Chronos

RazPaK said:


> Prohibiting it will increase drinkers. It is a good step with wrong implementation.
> 
> *Alcohol is honestly shit, and this is coming from a former drinke*r.



I can attest to that, I don't know why I wrote I am a nototrious boozer when I _was. _I drink in moderation now, a beer during lunch on saturday and that is it. Because I started working out. It is empty calories and I hated the feeling of it.

I am honestly surprised the kerala government would go that way. It is one of the biggest moneymakers in taxes. Because previous experiments has not ended too well in other Indian states. 

Bootlegging and liquor smuggling is too easy, especially when it is easily available in Tamil Nadu, and other neighboring states.

One way to look at it is if one of the major issues you are grappling with is a society, especially if you are an Indian sate, you are not doing too bad.

But that's not saying much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Another member member? 



Sinan said:


> Hazzy what this means ? How is my size is related with the time i should spend in workout ?



You are average weight so those exercise you should do. I am skinny so I have to do 30-35 minutes workout.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

-


al-Hasani said:


> This would be ideal:



Hasani i did this tonight...... it was easy to watch.......

I could last until 14:30 and done half of the reps..... this squat thingy finished me off... But i liked this, and will continue to do.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fwc

need one cup


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> Yeah I know you're a chemical engg student.Being an engg myself I dont forget the other enggs on this forum.And this forum has a lottttt of enggs, which just proves my point that "enggs make good trolls".
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I had a chemical engg guy in my corporate training class and he was so much well behaved than the mech and electrical guys who mostly fill my corporate training classes. So I am assuming you too 're a well behaved student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing fine.Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> It was good.I was traveling most of the time, we went to Delhi, Goa and kerala.So I am glad that I utilized my time spent in India well this year.
> 
> Lolzz
> We stopped our crazy partying ways a few months back after I got a lil dizzy during a party.And fortunately we have mostly family,close friends and friends of friends attending such parties so the crowd is usually good.
> Which party were you planning to attend??



Haha, I record and remember the other engineers on this forum too or tend to. At least those I have written with.

Haha, we chemical engineers are always very serious. "The central science" and all that. On PDF on the other hand I get my "space" for good and bad.

That's great to hear.

Sounds like a very interesting trip. Especially Goa and Kerala.

Haha, as long as you are enjoying life I guess that you will survive.

LOL, none really. Other than the one I am attending tomorrow with freshmen's. Should be fun.








Ravi Nair said:


> Speaking of Alcohol, they are experimenting with prohibition in Kerala.
> 
> I am betting it is going to be Boardwalk Empire Malabar edition. Especially since keralites are such notorious boozers I was one previously)



I read that on BBC the other day. I was surprised to hear such news. Not sure that it is going to work? Is it really SUCH a huge problem that a ban will be in place? Will the people not travel to another province/region to get their alcohol instead?



Sinan said:


> -
> 
> 
> Hasani i did this tonight...... it was easy to watch.......
> 
> I could last until 14:30 and done half of the reps..... this squat thingy finished me off... But i liked this, and will continue to do.
> 
> Thank you.



Good that you could use it mate. That's not bad for a beginner. Keep it up and inform us if you have made progress! If you get really into it you will realize that you can get addicted to being active.



Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Another member member?
> 
> 
> 
> You are average weight so those exercise you should do. I am skinny so I have to do 30-35 minutes workout.



What do you mean with "another member member" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, I record and remember the other engineers on this forum too or tend to. At least those I have written with.
> 
> Haha, we chemical engineers are always very serious. "The central science" and all that. On PDF on the other hand I get my "space" for good and bad.
> 
> That's great to hear.
> 
> Looks like a very interesting trip. Especially Goa and Kerala.
> 
> Haha, as long as you are enjoying life I guess that you will survive.
> 
> LOL, none really. Other than the one I am attending tomorrow with freshmen's. Should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that on BBC the other day. I was surprised to hear such news. Not sure that it is going to work? Is it really SUCH a huge problem that a ban will be in place? Will the people not travel to another province/region to get their alcohol instead?



yes, it is a huge problem actually. One of the big backers are women's groups who have had enough of issues like domestic violence, rising divorce due to alcoholism.

and yes, it is freely available in other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> yes, it is a huge problem actually. One of the big backers are women's groups who have had enough of issues like domestic violence, rising divorce due to alcoholism.
> 
> and yes, it is freely available in other provinces.



Well, it was not a success in the USA at least during the prohibition in the 1930's or 1920's. Don't recall the exact time period and don't bother googling. I have some pasta to look after.

Well, if they can buy it in other provinces then will a ban really have the desired effect? Anyway good luck to Kerala. Our ancient trade partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I meant another member banned. 

So now Juba and IBntamiyaah are gone.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I meant another member banned.
> 
> So now Juba and IBntamiyaah are gone.









fwc said:


> need one cup



Here is a big cup of authentic Arabian coffee.





@500

What is going on here? Is this recent?


----------



## 500

al-Hasani said:


> What is going on here? Is this recent?


Never heard about it. Apparently Livni visited some Arab wedding (probably some Arab Knesset member or municipality head kids), nothing newsworthy.


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, I wonder which moderator and section that was written in.
> 
> Anyway he was right for ridiculing their nonsense toys. It's pathetic to see all their mock-ups and propaganda and bragging. My God.
> 
> Anyway I have a question. What ethnic group do you belong to in Ethiopia if I may ask? You don't have to answer. If so which language do you speak? Also the language that you speak is it similar to Somali? Moreover is Guled also a name in your language?
> 
> Brother @JUBA will come back and kick their ***. We got his back. An Arab never forgets. Hence our sometimes several decades old feuds although it's not as bad as it was many, many years ago.



I don't know which moderator banned him but take a look at saydali73's reply on the second page
Iran completes indigenous missile system Bavar-373 | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@ebray

What a hilarious post by @JUBA 

Thanks for the info bro. I know a few people from your people. Great people.

Can I ask you how close Somali is to Amharic? 

I know that they are not even part of the same language family but is there any influence on Somali from Amharic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> @ebray
> 
> What a hilarious post by @JUBA
> 
> Thanks for the info bro. I know a few people from your people. Great people.
> 
> Can I ask you how close Somali is to Amharic?
> 
> I know that they are not even part of the same language family but is there any influence on Somali from Amharic?


Amharic is a second-most spoken Semitic language in the world, after arabic. However, Somali is a is a totally different Cushitic language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> Amharic is a second-most spoken Semitic language in the world, after arabic. However, Somali is a is a totally different Cushitic language.



I know bro, it's just that there can be a lot of foreign influences on a language despite that language belonging to a totally different language branch. Just look at Spanish and Portuguese which have up to 20-25% of their vocabulary deriving from Arabic and Maltese having a lot of Italian vocabulary despite being classified as a Semitic language. I was just interested to hear if there was something similar going on with the languages of the Horn of Africa.

Anyway I find the Ge'ez alphabet stunning.

Ge'ez script - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, none really. Other than the one I am attending tomorrow with freshmen's. Should be fun.


Have fun 



al-Hasani said:


> I read that on BBC the other day. I was surprised to hear such news. Not sure that it is going to work? Is it really SUCH a huge problem that a ban will be in place? Will the people not travel to another province/region to get their alcohol instead?


It should work.And why not?
In India there're states like Gujarat where there's already a law prohibiting alcohol in place and it has another state close by which serves tax free alcohol and i am talking about Goa.I am glad kerala govt mustered courage to bring about such a change.




Ravi Nair said:


> yes, it is a huge problem actually. One of the big backers are women's groups who have had enough of issues like domestic violence, rising divorce due to alcoholism.
> 
> and yes, it is freely available in other provinces.


Ravi I have read many of your posts on this and each time I wondered when was the last time you visited kerala? 
In last few years the drinking problem in kerala has risen to an epidemic proportion.I have seen guys as young as 16 and 18 drinking.No party in kerala is complete without a drink.
Kerala does have a drinking problem. At 8.3 litres of alcohol per citizen per year its rate of consumption is the highest in India,I am sure you knew about it. And it might seem light compared to most European countries where ppl drink twice as much.
But understand that the figures are misleading. Most Muslims and many Hindus in Kerala are teetotalers and so 're the women. This means some people are drinking far more than the average amount. According to the Alcohol and Drug Information most of the crime in kerala ( i guess thats a figure above 65% ) is done when ppl are intoxicated.
Ravi we needed this change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

al-Hasani said:


> No, no, no we are just angry at such nonsense news even getting publicity by some retards as there are unveiled Saudi Arabian and other Arab women on Al-Arabiya where there are no problems from people and when a young Saudi Arabian news presenter on a private owned Saudi Arabian TV station in London reads some news without a veil some people are starting to complain.
> 
> Me and @Bubblegum Crisis are against such nonsense and against such priorities as there are plenty of non-veiled women on KSA television and Arab television in general, Saudi Arabian and GCC women overall are obsessed about fashion and can afford it and all the males have seen everything in this regard.
> 
> We are angry because of the publicity that such nonsense news gets and we hope that this stops so real problems can be addressed instead.
> 
> This discussion derives from this thread where I have written my opinion about this and other users from KSA and other people:
> 
> A female news presenter without a headscarf in Saudi Arabia


I have seen Hijab wearing women that look much better than the most fashion oriented women in the World, So that fashion obssession is superficial and should be adressed by the GCC women themselves by asking the question of what purpose that fashion serves them for. Moderation is a beauty of it own...



rmi5 said:


> I don't see it as a fight. Farsi masses are brainwashed to be anti-Arab and anti-Turk, and when their elite are almost non-existent or don't care about it, we need to inform them about some facts, which would make them more peaceful and logical about their neighboring nations
> 
> 
> What does it supposed to mean?
> 
> OK, then what do you conclude from this fact that they did not even have papers and remaining handwritings? Do you still hate arabs for destroying something that never existed?


This is no place for you, as you bash Arabs and Muslims in other threads and here the Iranians. It is just an indication that you are one of those stirring hatred between Muslims all over PDF. You are exposed. but keep trying your best.


----------



## Mugwop

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ah, that's good ! Are you now a senior? Excited for the fall semester, bro?
> 
> Just started a new course last week. And this coming 5th of September, I'm lecturing an Intro to Adolescent Psych class. Should be fun -- i have 40+ freshmen students.  lol


Congrats on becoming a think tank.


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> Congrats on becoming a think tank.



Thank you Ms. @Mugwop !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Now Hasani is gone too lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Now Hasani is gone too lol



Lol....it's your turn, i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Lol....it's your turn, i guess.



I say @xenon54 's turn, he's never been banned, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> I say @xenon54 's turn, he's never been banned, lol.



He won't be banned...never. 

Also, i have never been banned too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> He won't be banned...never.
> 
> Also, i have never been banned too.



I'm close to being banned again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@fahd tamimi 

كانك القناص العراقي ؟ هههه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Mugwop said:


> Congrats on becoming a think tank.


 
How do you become ThinkTank anyway? I've got good analytical skills and knowledge. I can be useful in that respect.


----------



## Falcon29

patriotpakistan said:


> How do you become ThinkTank anyway? I've got good analytical skills and knowledge. I can be useful in that respect.



I think you may become one in the future. I currently won't because I am the only one dealing with Palestinian topic so I have to deal with hordes of pro-Israel lunatics. Which forced me into cursing many times. 

That's because most of the posts I deal with are people with lame rhetoric. No factual debates. Cheap pro-Israeli rhetoric. It's not even an attempt to be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Hazzy997 said:


> I think you may become one in the future. I currently won't because I am the only one dealing with Palestinian topic so I have to deal with hordes of pro-Israel lunatics. Which forced me into cursing many times.
> 
> That's because most of the posts I deal with are people with lame rhetoric. No factual debates. Cheap pro-Israeli rhetoric. It's not even an attempt to be good.


 
Thanks buddy! And don't feel like you are alone dealing with these Israeli trolls. Someone friendly is always watching and assessing the strength of their propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Ana Ga3an!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saho said:


> Ana Ga3an!



3ala 3aynee wa rasi ya basha


----------



## Falcon29

@A.P. Richelieu 

You say UN refugee sites aren't protected areas? What do you mean by that and where is your source for that? They are civilian areas and it's a war crime, deliberate murder. 

Where are these three times you're talking about? They said there was one incident in northern Gaza in an empty site. And that was being investigated by local authorities. What does that have to do with Israeli attacks on UN refugee sites(All examined/searched by UN employees) in which UN coordinated with Israel on locations 17 and 32 times? And which the US, EU, and UN all called 'unacceptable actions', etc...?

What videos are talking about? There has been no such video of firing from hospitals and there's no such thing as rocket fire from the vicinity where a ground operation is taking place. Israel had no excuse for it. There is a thread on fabricated photos/etc...:

UN: Israel is posting false pictures/videos to justify attacks on schools

And they also bombed a playground in the Shifa hospital. I already debunked false IDF contradictory claims for that. 

...................
If you notice, Israel has made up four different lies regarding their attack on a playground which killed at least 10 children. Here are the four lies:

Five soldiers confirmed killed, four in mortar attack; Netanyahu warns op may take time | The Times of Israel

*Gantz says Hamas responsible for Shifa Hospital blast: First lie*

*Second lie:*
*Islamic Jihad behind Shifa explosion — IDF*
The army says that the Islamic Jihad is responsible for the blast at the Shifa hospital and at a nearby playground in the Gaza Strip, according to Ynet.

............

Army chief and army spokesmen contradict each other statement. 

*Lie number 3:*
 IDF *✔* @*IDFSpokesperson* Follow
A short while ago, militants in Gaza fired rockets at Israel. 1 of them hit Al-Shifa Hospital in Gaza. The other hit Al-Shati refugee camp.

......................

Here they are saying a salvo of rockets were fired but one fell.... yet we know no such rocket can do such massive damage but another contradiction...

*Lie Number 4:*
*Hamas rocket said to have 100 kg warhead*
The Hamas Fajr-5 rocket aimed at central Israel, which was fired from a playground outside the Shifa hospital and exploded on the site causing casualties, had at least a 100 kg (220 lbs) warhead, Channel 2 reports

....................

They say a large rocket was fired and exploded on site. This is a lie, since earlier they said a salvo were fired and one fell. Again contradicting each their own statements. 

......

Big rockets don't fail like that and aren't anywhere near this hospital. They are deep north of Gaza. 

.............

Notice how we went from story to another to cover up IDF crimes. 
..............
*
Journalists at the hospital all said said it was an Israeli drone strike. Israel deliberately killed children to terrorize the children of Gaza and terrorize the civilian population. *

..............

The rest of your post was meaningless 'no on knows for sure', etcc..evasive tactics to escape reality. But, when it comes to Israeli allegations proven to be false you claim they are one hundred percent reliable accounts while sitting in Sweden.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hazzy997 said:


> @A.P. Richelieu
> 
> You say UN refugee sites aren't protected areas? What do you mean by that and where is your source for that? They are civilian areas and it's a war crime, deliberate murder.



"Protected Areas" is a term defined in the Fourth Geneva Convention.
There are rules on how such areas are created and how they should be treated.
A "Protected Area" must not have any military installations nor soldiers
with the exception of wounded. They may not be defended, nor attacked
and thus have higher protection than purely civilian buildings.

UN is trying to establish the UN schools as "Protected Areas" by publishing the locations,
but they do not follow the rules for doing so, and it is utterly impractical to designate
single buildings as "Protected Areas".



Hazzy997 said:


> Where are these three times you're talking about? They said there was one incident in northern Gaza in an empty site. And that was being investigated by local authorities. What does that have to do with Israeli attacks on UN refugee sites(All examined/searched by UN employees) in which UN coordinated with Israel on locations 17 and 32 times? And which the US, EU, and UN all called 'unacceptable actions', etc...?


There were rockets found in UN (or ex-UN) buildings three times during the conflict,
according to the UNRWA website.

Rockets found in UNRWA school, for third time | The Times of Israel




Hazzy997 said:


> What videos are talking about? There has been no such video of firing from hospitals and there's no such thing as rocket fire from the vicinity where a ground operation is taking place. Israel had no excuse for it. There is a thread on fabricated photos/etc...:



Video published in the Israeli Aggression on Gaza thread.
I did not even claim it was authentic in my original post. (Didn't claim they were false either)
The fact that videos may be fake makes professional investigations neccessary,
before judgement can be made.

As for rocket firing, it would be stupid to fire strategic weapons at the front of the battle,
but there are other weapons like mortars, machine guns, AT missiles that can be fired from
positions which causes UN school casualties if fire is returned.
Whether that happened or not, only investigations will tell.



Hazzy997 said:


> UN: Israel is posting false pictures/videos to justify attacks on schools
> 
> And they also bombed a playground in the Shifa hospital. I already debunked false IDF contradictory claims for that.
> 
> ...................
> If you notice, Israel has made up four different lies regarding their attack on a playground which killed at least 10 children. Here are the four lies:
> 
> Five soldiers confirmed killed, four in mortar attack; Netanyahu warns op may take time | The Times of Israel
> 
> *Gantz says Hamas responsible for Shifa Hospital blast: First lie*
> 
> *Second lie:
> Islamic Jihad behind Shifa explosion — IDF*
> The army says that the Islamic Jihad is responsible for the blast at the Shifa hospital and at a nearby playground in the Gaza Strip, according to Ynet.
> 
> ............
> 
> Army chief and army spokesmen contradict each other statement.
> 
> *Lie number 3:*
> IDF *✔* @*IDFSpokesperson* Follow
> A short while ago, militants in Gaza fired rockets at Israel. 1 of them hit Al-Shifa Hospital in Gaza. The other hit Al-Shati refugee camp.
> 
> ......................
> 
> Here they are saying a salvo of rockets were fired but one fell.... yet we know no such rocket can do such massive damage but another contradiction...
> 
> *Lie Number 4:
> Hamas rocket said to have 100 kg warhead*
> The Hamas Fajr-5 rocket aimed at central Israel, which was fired from a playground outside the Shifa hospital and exploded on the site causing casualties, had at least a 100 kg (220 lbs) warhead, Channel 2 reports
> 
> ....................
> 
> They say a large rocket was fired and exploded on site. This is a lie, since earlier they said a salvo were fired and one fell. Again contradicting each their own statements.
> 
> ......
> 
> Big rockets don't fail like that and aren't anywhere near this hospital. They are deep north of Gaza.
> 
> .............
> 
> Notice how we went from story to another to cover up IDF crimes.
> ..............
> *Journalists at the hospital all said said it was an Israeli drone strike. Israel deliberately killed children to terrorize the children of Gaza and terrorize the civilian population. *
> 
> ..............
> 
> The rest of your post was meaningless 'no on knows for sure', etcc..evasive tactics to escape reality. But, when it comes to Israeli allegations proven to be false you claim they are one hundred percent reliable accounts while sitting in Sweden.



Nope, I just say that depending on circumstances where I have little or no knowledge,
Israelis may or may not have committed crimes.

You, without any more first hand information claim that crimes MUST have been committed.

What I do claim with 100 % certaincy is that Palestinian Rockets fired on Israeli cities are war crimes,
because there are no conditions which would make them legal.


----------



## Falcon29

A.P. Richelieu said:


> "Protected Areas" is a term defined in the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> There are rules on how such areas are created and how they should be treated.
> A "Protected Area" must not have any military installations nor soldiers
> with the exception of wounded. They may not be defended, nor attacked
> and thus have higher protection than purely civilian buildings.
> 
> UN is trying to establish the UN schools as "Protected Areas" by publishing the locations,
> but they do not follow the rules for doing so, and it is utterly impractical to designate
> single buildings as "Protected Areas".



They are protected areas filled with refugees which the Israeli military evacuated. Following what rules? 



> There were rockets found in UN (or ex-UN) buildings three times during the conflict,
> according to the UNRWA website.



I already explained this to you earlier. 



> I did not even claim it was authentic in my original post. (Didn't claim they were false either)
> The fact that videos may be fake makes professional investigations neccessary,
> before judgement can be made.



There was already investigations done. Another thread was just created about the fake video regarding the Wafa hopsital. 


> As for rocket firing, it would be stupid to fire strategic weapons at the front of the battle,
> but there are other weapons like mortars, machine guns, AT missiles that can be fired from
> positions which causes UN school casualties if fire is returned.
> Whether that happened or not, only investigations will tell.



You claim to know little or nothing yet here are claiming that anti-tank missiles were fired from 'positions which can UN refugee site casualties'. What in the world is that supposed to mean? Wow, you're unbelievable. Shows how desperate your arguments have become. 


> Nope, I just say that depending on circumstances where I have little or no knowledge,
> Israelis may or may not have committed crimes.



Israel did commit plenty of war crimes. 



> You, without any more first hand information claim that crimes MUST have been committed.



I already gave you information that Israel committed war crimes. So did the UN, Amnesty International and Human Rights watch. Unlawful strikes equal war crimes. No debate about it. 


> What I do claim with 100 % certaincy is that Palestinian Rockets fired on Israeli cities are war crimes,
> because there are no conditions which would make them legal.



And your argument goes both ways. Israeli generals openly state the goal of their 'operation' is to bring Gaza back another 50 years. 1/3 of Gaza was destroyed, they say targeting civilian infrastructure is the sole purpose of the assault on Gaza. There's no question about that. Therefore, if you have 100% certaincy that Palestinian firing are war crimes then you also have 100% certaincy that Israeli firing are war crimes. The difference between the two is that Israel has massive firepower, international obligations, and attacks people it's occuiped for decades in an open air prison with the intent of bringing Gaza back decades/keep Palestinians living in misery until they leave(according to some Israeli ministers) and to keep them from having any hope. While the Palestinians are resisting an occupation/devestating assault with the little firework means they have to achieve their basic rights.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hazzy997 said:


> They are protected areas filled with refugees which the Israeli military evacuated. Following what rules?



A protected area is not the same as a "Protected Area" as defined in the Fourth Geneva Convention.



Hazzy997 said:


> I already explained this to you earlier.


No, you lied about the number of incidents.




Hazzy997 said:


> There was already investigations done. Another thread was just created about the fake video regarding the Wafa hopsital.
> 
> You claim to know little or nothing yet here are claiming that anti-tank missiles were fired from 'positions which can UN refugee site casualties'. What in the world is that supposed to mean? Wow, you're unbelievable. Shows how desperate your arguments have become.



Again you lie. I am talking about possible circumstances, under which 
firing at a UN school would be deemed legal. That is very different from claiming 
that something specific happened.



Hazzy997 said:


> Israel did commit plenty of war crimes.



So You claim, and I am waiting for proper investigations.



Hazzy997 said:


> I already gave you information that Israel committed war crimes. So did the UN, Amnesty International and Human Rights watch. Unlawful strikes equal war crimes. No debate about it.



So You claim, and I am waiting for proper investigations, which must include 
the Israeli opinion. Your previous source claiming that Israelis commit war crimes because
they fire at UN schools show that some UN representatives have little knowledge of 
International Law. Same goes for HRW, and maybe also for Amnesty International.
Amnesty do have a much better credibility than HRW.



Hazzy997 said:


> And your argument goes both ways. Israeli generals openly state the goal of their 'operation' is to bring Gaza back another 50 years. 1/3 of Gaza was destroyed, they say targeting civilian infrastructure is the sole purpose of the assault on Gaza. There's no question about that. Therefore, if you have 100% certaincy that Palestinian firing are war crimes then you also have 100% certaincy that Israeli firing are war crimes. The difference between the two is that Israel has massive firepower, international obligations, and attacks people it's occuiped for decades in an open air prison with the intent of bringing Gaza back decades/keep Palestinians living in misery until they leave(according to some Israeli ministers) and to keep them from having any hope. While the Palestinians are resisting an occupation/devestating assault with the little firework means they have to achieve their basic rights.



Show some Israeli sources making the claim that targetting purely civilians is the goal of the operation communicated by the government to the IDF. I doubt that you will find that.
While there are nutcases making all kinds of statements, that is not official policy.


----------



## Falcon29

A.P. Richelieu said:


> A protected area is not the same as a "Protected Area" as defined in the Fourth Geneva Convention.



What are you up to? Are you trying to justify a war crime? UN refugee sites in which their coordinates were relayed to IDF 32 times that are attacked are crimes against humanity. 



> No, you lied about the number of incidents.



No I didn't, I asked you to verify. Only two incidents showed up which TimesofIsrael calls 3. One of them they have no proof of. 



> Again you lie. I am talking about possible circumstances, under which
> firing at a UN school would be deemed legal. That is very different from claiming
> that something specific happened.



You're an apologist who has no factual basis. There's no relevance for your 'possible circumstances'. I didn't lie about anything, you made a statements.



> So You claim, and I am waiting for proper investigations.



No, I don't claim. Every human rights organization does 'claim' citing international law. And they know their work a lot better than you do. 

Israel is doing everything to prevent human rights organizations from being able to gather conclusive evidence of war crimes:
Israeli hinders Gaza probe: Rights groups | Oman Observer

.............
Anyways, UN probe into Gaza will begin in October. And even if they do conclude Israel comitted war crimes on a massive scale you'd still deny it. 




> So You claim, and I am waiting for proper investigations, which must include
> the Israeli opinion. Your previous source claiming that Israelis commit war crimes because
> they fire at UN schools show that some UN representatives have little knowledge of
> International Law. Same goes for HRW, and maybe also for Amnesty International.
> Amnesty do have a much better credibility than HRW.



Israel commits many different war crimes. The most common and major ones are strikes destroying homes/families of various ranking members of the Palestinian Resistance. Amnesty is just as critical as HRW. Israeli opinion is irrelevant, Israel is refusing to cooperate. But, Israel shouldn't investigate its own 'alleged' war crimes. It should be independent. 


> Show some Israeli sources making the claim that targetting purely civilians is the goal of the operation communicated by the government to the IDF. I doubt that you will find that.
> While there are nutcases making all kinds of statements, that is not official policy.



Yes it is, just look at 'Dahaiya doctrine'. And the observations on the ground in Gaza. I can cite numerous reports for that. And since you already acknowledge the numerous ministers you call 'nutcases' then I won't link that.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hazzy997 said:


> What are you up to? Are you trying to justify a war crime? UN refugee sites in which their coordinates were relayed to IDF 32 times that are attacked are crimes against humanity.
> 
> No I didn't, I asked you to verify. Only two incidents showed up which TimesofIsrael calls 3. One of them they have no proof of.
> 
> You're an apologist who has no factual basis. There's no relevance for your 'possible circumstances'. I didn't lie about anything, you made a statements.
> 
> No, I don't claim. Every human rights organization does 'claim' citing international law. And they know their work a lot better than you do.
> 
> Israel is doing everything to prevent human rights organizations from being able to gather conclusive evidence of war crimes:
> Israeli hinders Gaza probe: Rights groups | Oman Observer
> 
> .............
> Anyways, UN probe into Gaza will begin in October. And even if they do conclude Israel comitted war crimes on a massive scale you'd still deny it.
> 
> Israel commits many different war crimes. The most common and major ones are strikes destroying homes/families of various ranking members of the Palestinian Resistance. Amnesty is just as critical as HRW. Israeli opinion is irrelevant, Israel is refusing to cooperate. But, Israel shouldn't investigate its own 'alleged' war crimes. It should be independent.
> 
> Yes it is, just look at 'Dahaiya doctrine'. And the observations on the ground in Gaza. I can cite numerous reports for that. And since you already acknowledge the numerous ministers you call 'nutcases' then I won't link that.



The fact that the UN publishes the location of a school does not give them any additional protection over any other civilian building. If Israelis judge that there are military targets inside or in the vicinity, they can legally be acted upon.

If proper procedures are followed to create a "Protective Area" according to the Fourth Geneva Convention"
then it has a HIGHER level of protection than a civilian building.

I have stated that for each incident where civilians are killed, hospitals or schools are attacked,
only a proper investigation involving Israel, Palestinians as well as credible unbiased representatives
from the international community must be allowed to run its course, before judgement is passed.

It is quite obvious that there is a lot of people involved in International Organisations
making public announcements, that know a lot less than I do.

Is Israel obstructing ? - Yes, and so is Hamas.

Is attacking houses of Hamas members a war crime? Not neccessarily.
Each soldier of Hamas is a military target. If all Hamas soldiers sleep at home,
during hot conflict, then for sure the homes are military targets.

When I speak of nutcases, I do not neccessarily refer to ministers.
Liebermann possibly an exception.


----------



## Falcon29

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The fact that the UN publishes the location of a school does not give them any additional protection over any other civilian building. If Israelis judge that there are military targets inside or in the vicinity, they can legally be acted upon.



We are not talking about other buildings. We are talking about attacks on refugee sites. There were no military targets inside the school. IN the vicinity can mean a lot of things. You're the only who disagrees with the whole world.

Gaza school attack denounced as 'criminal act' by UN chief | World news | theguardian.com
US calls Israeli attack on UN school 'disgraceful' - Yahoo News



> If proper procedures are followed to create a "Protective Area" according to the Fourth Geneva Convention"
> then it has a HIGHER level of protection than a civilian building.



Cite these documents you're taking about. So you're claiming this is some kind of super duper protection status. And exactly what? I don't get where you're going with this.


> I have stated that for each incident where civilians are killed, hospitals or schools are attacked,
> only a proper investigation involving Israel, Palestinians as well as credible unbiased representatives
> from the international community must be allowed to run its course, before judgement is passed.



You don't need to investigate an official Israeli military policy. Targeted attacks on civilian homes(not due to firing or weapons, due to a family having a member in a Resistance faction) requires no investigation. Whole families were wiped out during attacks like these. Thousands of attacks took place like that. Almost all times the members were active in the battlefield, the attacks were intended to terrorize other Palestinians from joining resistance factions.


> It is quite obvious that there is a lot of people involved in International Organisations
> making public announcements, that know a lot less than I do.



You are biased, human rights watch/amnesty aren't biased and they study international law. And cite exact references to international law supporting their claims.


> Is Israel obstructing ? - Yes, and so is Hamas.



No, Hamas isn't. Israel is preventing human rights organizations from getting into Gaza to investigate Israeli war crimes.


> Is attacking houses of Hamas members a war crime? Not neccessarily.
> Each soldier of Hamas is a military target. If all Hamas soldiers sleep at home,
> during hot conflict, then for sure the homes are military targets.



Yes they are war crimes. In the same way you categorise Palestinain rocket firing.THis is an early example to clarify. The remainder of the assault saw thousands more homes of families being targeted. 

Israel/Palestine: Unlawful Israeli Airstrikes Kill Civilians | Human Rights Watch

On July 11, an Israeli attack on the Fun Time Beach café near the city of Khan Yunis killed nine civilians, including two 15-year-old children, and wounded three, including a 13-year-old boy. An Israeli military spokesman said the attack was “targeting a terrorist” but presented no evidence that any of those at the café, who had gathered to watch a World Cup match, were participating in military operations, or that the killing of one alleged “terrorist” in a crowded café would justify the expected civilian casualties.

In another July 11 attack, an Israeli missile struck a vehicle in the Bureij refugee camp, killing the two municipal workers inside. The men were driving home in a marked municipal vehicle after clearing rubble from a road damaged in an airstrike. Their relatives said that neither man was affiliated with an armed group, and that the driver had followed the same daily routine in the same vehicle every day since July 7. The explosion blew the roof off the vehicle and partly disemboweled a 9-year-old girl and wounded her sister, 8, who were sitting in front of their home nearby. Human Rights Watch found no evidence of a military objective in the vehicle or in the area at the time.

An Israeli airstrike on July 10 on the family home of Mohammed al-Hajj, a tailor, in the densely crowded Khan Yunis refugee camp killed seven civilian family members, including two children, and wounded more than twenty civilians. An eighth fatality, al-Hajj’s 20-year-old son, was a low-ranking member of the Qassam Brigades, the armed wing of Hamas, residents told Human Rights Watch. The Israeli military said the attack was being investigated. Even if the son was the intended target, the nature of the attack appears indiscriminate and would in any case be disproportionate.

“The presence of a single, low-level fighter would hardly justify the appalling obliteration of an entire family,” Whitson said. “Israel would never accept an argument that any Israeli home of an Israel Defense Force member would be a valid military target.”

A fourth Israeli airstrike, on July 9, killed Amal Abed Ghafour, who was 7-months pregnant, and her 1-year-old daughter, and wounded her husband and 3-year-old son. The family lived across the street from an apartment building that was struck with multiple missiles, according to witnesses. Residents of nearby homes said Israeli forces fired a small non-explosive “warning” missile at the apartment building minutes before the main missile strikes. However, the family did not know of the warning or have time to flee. Israeli officials have not said why they targeted the apartment building.

................


----------



## Arabian Legend

@BLACKEAGLE I would like to talk to you outside the forum If that is ok with you.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> He won't be banned...never.
> 
> Also, i have never been banned too.



Bro, your account was almost deleted once if you remember. We were calling you General Sinan and King Sinan in our protests for having a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Bro, your account was almost deleted once if you remember. We were calling you General Sinan and King Sinan in our protests for having a mod.



Yeah, 

But didn't banned only deactivated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> @BLACKEAGLE I would like to talk to you outside the forum If that is ok with you.


Of course, we can talk to eachother in the Arab forum.


----------



## Mugwop

patriotpakistan said:


> How do you become ThinkTank anyway? I've got good analytical skills and knowledge. I can be useful in that respect.


Increase the number of your posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> @BLACKEAGLE I would like to talk to you outside the forum If that is ok with you.



What are you up to habeebati?


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hazzy997

Hey bro How are u? Missed u mate.

I see @al-Hasani is again banned, I dont hate him but I dont like his ideas and whole of my hate is toward their regime and their extremist people and thought. Hope everything gonna OK and he become a little more cool. Other than his thought, I like him... If he was Shia he was my brother. Al-hasani hope have nice times without PDF  .


----------



## Falcon29

@MOHSENAM 


Doing good, where have you been? 

You and Haman dissappeared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> @MOHSENAM
> 
> 
> Doing good, where have you been?
> 
> You and Haman dissappeared.




Mate a little busy and these days I went to Mashhad to visit Imam Reza [pbuh], and want Allah grant my prays because of him. Very good times.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> Mate a little bussy and these days I went to Mashhad to visit Imam Reza [pbuh], and want Allah grant my prays because of him. Very good times.



Glad you had a good time. 

Who's Imam Reza?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Glad you had a good time.
> 
> Who's Imam Reza?




The Eighth Imam, bro. He is in Iran city of Tus or Khorasan. His name is "Ali" but his Nickname is Reza or Raza.


----------



## Falcon29

MOHSENAM said:


> The Eighth Imam, bro. He is in Iran city of Tus or Khorasan. His name is "Ali" but his Nickname is Reza or Raza.



Are you talking about Ali Kaadim?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you talking about Ali Kaadim?




No Imam Reza, grandson of Prophet, Ali and Hussain [pbuh], The eighth Imam.

Ali al-Ridha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> @BLACKEAGLE I would like to talk to you outside the forum If that is ok with you.


Where are you bro?


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where are you bro?



What is your ID on the Arabic forum aviation-arab.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997
> Was happenin chief.





Welcome back yo! 

What did you do? I'm good, just came back from some work. Drinking my coffee.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> My "Hazzy" is all grown up now. Mashallah he drinks coffee and even works.
> 
> I referred to bengali's in a derogatory way.
> 
> I was devestated by my ban.





I was pist off with my first ban. 

Because I felt lack of Mod action forced me to get into an argument.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> What is your ID on the Arabic forum aviation-arab.


Arabian Jobaria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Arabian Jobaria



Couldn't find you !


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Couldn't find you !


http://aviation-arab.net/member.php?u=143


----------



## Falcon29

@Arabian Legend @BLACKEAGLE 

What are you up to? Mansaf party? 

@IbnTaymiyyah 

What do you think they're up to?


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

We have to figure out what they're up to. I think it's a man on man date bruh. 





IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Dunno but something is not right.
> The two have become Jihadi's or some thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this
> The two are here staring in this movie.



Video not available in my country, lol.


----------



## rmi5

When will @al-Hasani be un-banned? I think it's over a week that he is not around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Who is much Richer Jay Gatsby or tom?


----------



## al-Hasani

*Warning; A somewhat long post that I do not expect many to read but had to write it quickly anyway. *

25 gold medals for the GCC in the Asian Games. If we were 1 country (which we basically are already on many fronts) this would mean a 5th place overall. This result means that we are the best compared to the population ratio per gold medal. 
Despite investments in sports being horrible anywhere outside of Qatar and UAE and almost no participation from females! Not bad! This will only improve when more focus on sports, some stupid laws etc. change and even more impressive infrastructure begins to emerge.

Anyway it's only the Asian Games and few nations take such a tournament seriously and besides that China is dominating almost everything (understandable given their huge population, focus on sports etc.) with Japan and South Korea being 2 and 3. As usual.

What I don't understand is how bad KSA have suddenly become. I know that we unlike almost all other countries only have male participants almost but back in 2002 we won 7 gold medals and reached 11 spot "only" 4 medals behind 1.2 billion big India on the 7th spot. In 2006 8 gold medals and 13th place but "just" 3 gold medals from 6th place. 2010 was not that good either with only 5 gold medals and a 13th place. This year has been even worse. Anyway who gives a crap? It's the shitty Asian Games anyway if we look at it from an international perspective. It's the Olympic Games that matter and the GCC should improve strongly on that front and I hope this will happen in the upcoming years when we are going to host world events such as the World Cup in football (second biggest sport event in the world) and other world events. Many countries out there have proven that population numbers are not everything. It all goes down to investments, focus, no corruption, right infrastructure, training from the childhood etc.

Because if the GCC countries focused on certain sports we could dominate areas such as athletics and other sports were you need to be tall and physically strong as we are the tallest and biggest "Asians" on average. There are a lot of areas to improve.

The problem is that people only focus on football which the Arab countries in Asia already dominate together with Japan and South Korea both on an international level and club level. How the hell do you get people to become interested in small and rather "useless" sports like wrestling, fencing, shooting, canoeing (WTF), karate, archery and such sports that certain countries dominate and get over 50% of their medals from? I mean football is so much bigger than any other sport out there that this will be a very difficult process. Athletics are doing good though. This should become the area of "expertise" if you ask me. Also I am very pleased about the equestrian field but that is not so strange. Anyway it never hurts to become good at those small sports either. 

I mean such a discipline like rowing, KSA, having one of the longest coastlines (tropical) that are ideal for rowing all year around, could have great results at if just there was focus on it which is non-existent.I mean countries that are landlocked are winning medals in it. What stops KSA then? Or other GCC states? It's like that with most of the unpopular and smaller sports. They get no attention at all. 

Also I want to see women performing on a much, much, much bigger scale. We are handicapped due to that. While other countries nearly get half of their medals because of their women we get 0. Time and time again.

Knowing the so-called "sports federations" etc. nothing will really happen. Unlike in other GCC states that have much, much smaller populations, potential etc. At least they are doing something from trying to host international sport events on a yearly basis to improving their own talents from a very young age. What is even worse is that becoming a sportsman is looked down upon as something useless and undesired. How many talents have been wasted due to that? Let alone the thousands upon thousands of talented women who never got the chance to compete?

You guys see the difference in terms of performances from Arabs competing in sports for countries in Europe, Northern and Southern Africa. There they become world stars but in their countries of origin they would have been unknown. Why? Because nobody cares about them. The whole system is pfucked up. Excuse my language. 

Having said all that then Al-Hillal are in the AFC Champions League final where they are going to 
met Western Sydney Wanderers. Mabrouk!

@Arabian Legend






Al-Shamrani is on fire in this years edition! He is too good for the Saudi Arabian league despite it being the best in Asia together with the Japanese league.

2014 AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rant over.

@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Frosty @Full Moon @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis @Rakan.SA @burning_phoneix @Arabi @Awadd @Mosamania @BLACKEAGLE @fahd tamimi @Tihamah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> lol point well taken doc ... but what's the life without some fun.
> Lets not derail the thread any further. just saw you on there so though about saying hi. good to see ya after a while. cheers



You are right mate. I tend to stick to Shisha and my Arabic coffee. This is my drug/fuel.

You too.

Greetings to you as well @levina . Saw you in another thread but did not want to spam it. Hope you are doing well too.



rmi5 said:


> When will @al-Hasani be un-banned? I think it's over a week that he is not around.



How are you doing mate? Is everything well academically and otherwise?

@IbnTaymiyyah

You too. What happened with @Hazzy997 ? Another Hamas argument or what? Man, PDF really brings the worst in us all sometimes. Me included.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

al-Hasani said:


> You are right mate. I tend to stick to Shisha and my Arabic coffee. This is my drug/fuel.
> 
> You too.
> 
> Greetings to you as well @levina . Saw you in another thread but did not want to spam it. Hope you are doing well too.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing mate? Is everything well academically and otherwise?


everything is good at my end bruv .... .Eid mubarak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ranjeet said:


> everything is good at my end bruv .... .Eid mubarak.



Thanks, mate. Appreciated.
So how is life in India? How is the weather? Still hot and humid? Or are you keeping yourself indoors due to studies and work as many of us out there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 110210



Eid Mubarak, mate. How are you doing? Everything good and well?

Ceylal made a thread here below regarding Eid al-Adha.

AID EL ADHA: BEST WISHES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> You are right mate. I tend to stick to Shisha and my Arabic coffee. This is my drug/fuel.
> 
> You too.
> 
> Greetings to you as well @levina . Saw you in another thread but did not want to spam it. Hope you are doing well too.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing mate? Is everything well academically and otherwise?
> 
> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> You too. What happened with @Hazzy997 ? Another Hamas argument or what? Man, PDF really brings the worst in us all sometimes. Me included.


Back from your snooze mode?? 

At least you must hv celebrated your eid in peace. 

@Hazzy997 is still hibernating it seems. 


Btw I didn't get an alert for this mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Eid Mubarak, mate. How are you doing? Everything good and well?
> 
> Ceylal made a thread here below regarding Eid al-Adha.
> 
> AID EL ADHA: BEST WISHES



Alhamdulilah .. im great my frnd how are you n family.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alhamdulilah .. im great my frnd how are you n family.....



I am doing well brother. They are mostly fine it seems. How about yours? Stay safe man. Our regions are about to explode. I have a bad feeling about the future if changes do not arrive.



levina said:


> Back from your snooze mode??
> 
> At least you must hv celebrated your eid in peace.
> 
> @Hazzy997 is still hibernating it seems.
> 
> 
> Btw I didn't get an alert for this mention.



Yes and yes.

I have problems with the mentions too so don't worry. Good that you are well. How is the weather in Dubai right now? Here in Copenhagen it's still relatively warm for the season but in 2-3 weeks it will change. In 1-1.5 months Winter will be coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Eid Mubarak habibis!

I just ate some lamb with bebsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Eid Mubarak habibis!
> 
> I just ate some lamb with bebsi.



Bics or it did not happen.

Eid Mubarak mate to you and your family as well. Stay save.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> I am doing well brother. They are mostly fine it seems. How about yours? Stay safe man. Our regions are about to explode. I have a bad feeling about the future if changes do not arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> I have problems with the mentions too so don't worry. Good that you are well. How is the weather in Dubai right now? Here in Copenhagen it's still relatively warm for the season but in 2-3 weeks it will change. In 1-1.5 months Winter will be coming.


Its hot here and all that we hv done in our eid holidays is to utilise the pool well. In fact I felt like adding a few buckets of ice cubes to it. 
But some call this weather pleasant because it feels much better than July. 

So what's the grasshopper planning for winters?? It must be a freezing winter in Copenhagen Isn't it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> Its hot here and all that we hv done in our eid holidays is to utilise the pool well. In fact I felt like adding a few buckets of ice cubes to it.
> But some call this weather pleasant because it feels much better than July.
> 
> So what's the grasshopper planning for winters?? It must be a freezing winter in Copenhagen Isn't it??



It's about 35-40 Celsius degrees during the day right? That's not THAT bad. But you are speaking with a Makkawi who also happens to like hot/warm weather and plenty of sunshine. Having lived for years in Europe has made me appreciate the hot/warm weather and most of all the sunshine. Sunshine is life if you ask me. Try living here during winter. You would suffer from a Winter depression in only a matter of weeks. It's HORRIBLE here. If there were mountains and sunshine during Winter here it would be tolerable and even fun I supposed but this is flat land and moreover a capital city. France is much, much better in this department. You always have the Alps nearby. From here you need to go all the way to Norway to see real mountains, LOL. Or the Alps.

You are talking about swimming pools. Man, I envy you.

It's actually not that cold. 15-18 Celsius degrees and sunshine. For October this is considered very good weather. Normally it's about 12-15 Celsius degrees and rain/wind.

Jeddah has a pretty nice climate. Abha, Al-Baha, Ta'if even better in KSA but those are not coastal towns but mountain towns.

Anyway the weather on the Arabian Peninsula is lovely during "winter, spring and late autumn". Really ideal. Neither too cold or too hot. During July, August and much of September it's hot. Kuwait and Southern Iraq being the hottest closely followed by areas along the Gulf. I have heard that Kuwait is especially hot. No wonder that the locals escape during the summer months. But everything is air conditioned from the cars, shops, restaurants and sometimes even streets that it's not really that much of a problem. The days are not that long either for us people that do not like to wake up too early. As soon as the sun is gone even the summers are quite tolerable on the Arabian Peninsula. You often have big differences between nights and days in terms of temperature. I mean in the interior not so much coastal cities. Another feature that not all know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hi brother, thanks, I am fine.what about you?
BTW, your eid al adzha Mubarak 



al-Hasani said:


> You are right mate. I tend to stick to Shisha and my Arabic coffee. This is my drug/fuel.
> 
> You too.
> 
> Greetings to you as well @levina . Saw you in another thread but did not want to spam it. Hope you are doing well too.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing mate? Is everything well academically and otherwise?
> 
> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> You too. What happened with @Hazzy997 ? Another Hamas argument or what? Man, PDF really brings the worst in us all sometimes. Me included.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> It's about 35-40 Celsius degrees during the day right? That's not THAT bad. But you are speaking with a Makkawi who also happens to like hot/warm weather and plenty of sunshine. Having lived for years in Europe has made me appreciate the hot/warm weather and most of all the sunshine. *Sunshine is life if you ask me. *


Indeed!!
l hate monsoons as it's cloudy,grey & depressing.I hate it when I see the grey colour all around.I'm like a cold blooded animal who likes warmer climate.But it's really hot outside these days.I think in another week or so temperatures would dip more and then it will be very pleasant climate here. 




al-Hasani said:


> Try living here during winter. You would suffer from a *Winter depression* in only a matter of weeks. It's HORRIBLE here. If there were mountains and sunshine during Winter here it would be tolerable and even fun I supposed but this is flat land and moreover a capital city. France is much, much better in this department. You always have the Alps nearby. From here you need to go all the way to Norway to see real mountains, LOL. Or the Alps.


alps remind me of some scenic pics that I've seen. 
But I'd hate to imagine the temp.




Al-Hassani said:


> You are talking about swimming pools. Man, I envy you.


Haha! 




al-Hasani said:


> It's actually not that cold. 15-18 Celsius degrees and sunshine. For October this is considered very good weather. Normally it's about 12-15 Celsius degrees and rain/wind.


To me anything below 20 is cold.Lol
But Al-Hasani you must've adapted well to both extreme heat & cold.Isnt it?



al-Hasani said:


> Jeddah has a pretty nice climate. Abha, Al-Baha, Ta'if even better in KSA but those are not coastal towns but mountain towns.


My dad was in Jeddah last year and he found that place colder than other places he visited in KSA. 
I do want to visit KSA once.


al-Hasani said:


> Anyway the weather on the Arabian Peninsula is lovely during "winter, spring and late autumn". Really ideal. Neither too cold or too hot. During July, August and much of September it's hot. Kuwait and Southern Iraq being the hottest closely followed by areas along the Gulf. I have heard that Kuwait is especially hot. No wonder that the locals escape during the summer months. But everything is air conditioned from the cars, shops, restaurants and sometimes even streets that it's not really that much of a problem. The days are not that long either for us people that do not like to wake up too early.


You're right Kuwait's temperature swings to both the extremes.I remember freezing under the Kuwait towers because it was a breezy December nite. 
I find UAE's winters 're not as cold as Kuwait's.Just a shawl or a single cardigan is enough to keep you warm. 



al-Hasani said:


> As soon as the sun is gone even the summers are quite tolerable on the Arabian Peninsula. You often have big differences between nights and days in terms of temperature. I mean in the interior not so much coastal cities. Another feature that not all know about.


You know when I was in Rajasthan (part of Thar desert on Indian side), I used to find the summer nights very pleasant.The locals there used to tell me that sand heats up quickly and cools equally faster, making the nights pleasant even during the scorching summers. 
But because we live in a concrete jungle it's hot even at night.I'm sure that far away in the desert where there 're no buildings,it must be really pleasant at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Hi brother, thanks, I am fine.what about you?
> BTW, your eid al adzha Mubarak



That's good to hear bro. Eid Mubarak to you and your loved ones as well. If you want to then please educate us how Eid al-Adha is celebrated in Azerbaijan in this thread below if it has any interest. I am a bit curious myself.

AID EL ADHA: BEST WISHES



levina said:


> Indeed!!
> l hate monsoons as it's cloudy,grey & depressing.I hate it when I see the grey colour all around.I'm like a cold blooded animal who likes warmer climate.But it's really hot outside these days.I think in another week or so temperatures would dip more and then it will be very pleasant climate here.
> 
> 
> alps remind me of some scenic pics that I've seen.
> But I'd hate to imagine the temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> To me anything below 20 is cold.Lol
> But Al-Hasani you must've adapted well to both extreme heat & cold.Isnt it?
> 
> 
> My dad was in Jeddah last year and he found that place colder than other places he visited in KSA.
> I do want to visit KSA once.
> 
> You're right Kuwait's temperature swings to both the extremes.I remember freezing under the Kuwait towers because it was a breezy December nite.
> I find UAE's winters 're not as cold as Kuwait's.Just a shawl or a single cardigan is enough to keep you warm.
> 
> 
> You know when I was in Rajasthan (part of Thar desert on Indian side), I used to find the summer nights very pleasant.The locals there used to tell me that sand heats up quickly and cools equally faster, making the nights pleasant even during the scorching summers.
> But because we live in a concrete jungle it's hot even at night.I'm sure that far away in the desert where there 're no buildings,it must be really pleasant at night.



Yes, you know the climate of Dubai/coastal UAE better than me after all. I just know that the Winters, Autumn and Spring are lovely periods of the year.

Actually, although I am not a fan of cold weather, but a combination of sunshine and snowy mountains is actually awesome. The only disadvantage is that you need a lot of clothing.

The good thing about UAE and the Arabian Peninsula in general is that the days start really early while the sun descends rather early compared to elsewhere in the world.

Same here. I complain as soon as the temperature gets below 20 degrees Celsius but I am not like some of those Africans that you see who are freezing despite it being sunny and 20-25 degrees Celsius.
Yes, I have now become used to it and it's never really that cold here anyway. I mean compared to how Winters look elsewhere in Europe, Russia, Canada, remaining Scandinavia etc. The temperature during the few weeks where you have temperatures below 0 rarely get colder than -5 degrees Celsius during the day.

Jeddah has a climate influenced by the nearby Red Sea. It never gets too hot (rarely above 40 degrees Celsius) and very rarely below 20 degrees Celsius). Right now it's about 30-35 degrees Celsius which I consider as a good climate.

The coldest areas of KSA are the mountainous areas (KSA has some of the highest located towns on the planet actually but due to the altitude it's not as cold as other areas of similar elevation) such as Al-Baha, Abha, Ta'if etc. during summer and winter. They have a very pleasant climate. Just like Sana'a in Yemen for instance. In fact one of the most pleasant out there IMO. During Winter the coldest areas are the interior and the northern highlands/mountain ranges.

The coldest temperature recorded in KSA is -12 degree Celsius and it was recorded in Turaif. At least I know of no colder temperature.

Turaif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway unlike in UAE which is a small country compared to KSA you guys don't get those differences between the day and night in terms of temperatures like most of KSA gets. Actually very few cities in KSA retains their warm weather all year round. Makkah, Jeddah and a few Southern coastal cities being some of the few and Red Sea coastal cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That's good to hear bro. Eid Mubarak to you and your loved ones as well. If you want to then please educate us how Eid al-Adha is celebrated in Azerbaijan in this thread below if it has any interest. I am a bit curious myself.
> 
> AID EL ADHA: BEST WISHES
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you know the climate of Dubai/coastal UAE better than me after all. I just know that the Winters, Autumn and Spring are lovely periods of the year.
> 
> Actually, although I am not a fan of cold weather, but a combination of sunshine and snowy mountains is actually awesome. The only disadvantage is that you need a lot of clothing.
> 
> The good thing about UAE and the Arabian Peninsula in general is that the days start really early while the sun descends rather early compared to elsewhere in the world.
> 
> Same here. I complain as soon as the temperature gets below 20 degrees Celsius but I am not like some of those Africans that you see who are freezing despite it being sunny and 20-25 degrees Celsius.
> Yes, I have now become used to it and it's never really that cold here anyway. I mean compared to how Winters look elsewhere in Europe, Russia, Canada, remaining Scandinavia etc. The temperature during the few weeks where you have temperatures below 0 rarely get colder than -5 degrees Celsius during the day.
> 
> Jeddah has a climate influenced by the nearby Red Sea. It never gets too hot (rarely above 40 degrees Celsius) and very rarely below 20 degrees Celsius). Right now it's about 30-35 degrees Celsius which I consider as a good climate.
> 
> The coldest areas of KSA are the mountainous areas (KSA has some of the highest located towns on the planet actually but due to the altitude it's not as cold as other areas of similar elevation) such as Al-Baha, Abha, Ta'if etc. during summer and winter. They have a very pleasant climate. Just like Sana'a in Yemen for instance. In fact one of the most pleasant out there IMO. During Winter the coldest areas are the interior and the northern highlands/mountain ranges.
> 
> The coldest temperature recorded in KSA is -12 degree Celsius and it was recorded in Turaif. At least I know of no colder temperature.
> 
> Turaif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway unlike in UAE which is a small country compared to KSA you guys don't get those differences between the day and night in terms of temperatures like most of KSA gets. Actually very few cities in KSA retains their warm weather all year round. Makkah, Jeddah and a few Southern coastal cities being some of the few and Red Sea coastal cities.


 it is called gurban bayrami in Azerbaijan. People usually gather together and use colored bulbs to lighten streets. Also, meat foods, like kebab are cooked for several days starting the eid day and people distribute meats and meat foods for poor people.
I think it has many common elements with other Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

al-Hasani said:


> That's good to hear bro. Eid Mubarak to you and your loved ones as well. If you want to then please educate us how Eid al-Adha is celebrated in Azerbaijan in this thread below if it has any interest. I am a bit curious myself.
> 
> AID EL ADHA: BEST WISHES
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you know the climate of Dubai/coastal UAE better than me after all. I just know that the Winters, Autumn and Spring are lovely periods of the year.
> 
> Actually, although I am not a fan of cold weather, but a combination of sunshine and snowy mountains is actually awesome. The only disadvantage is that you need a lot of clothing.
> 
> The good thing about UAE and the Arabian Peninsula in general is that the days start really early while the sun descends rather early compared to elsewhere in the world.
> 
> Same here. I complain as soon as the temperature gets below 20 degrees Celsius but I am not like some of those Africans that you see who are freezing despite it being sunny and 20-25 degrees Celsius.
> Yes, I have now become used to it and it's never really that cold here anyway. I mean compared to how Winters look elsewhere in Europe, Russia, Canada, remaining Scandinavia etc. The temperature during the few weeks where you have temperatures below 0 rarely get colder than -5 degrees Celsius during the day.
> 
> Jeddah has a climate influenced by the nearby Red Sea. It never gets too hot (rarely above 40 degrees Celsius) and very rarely below 20 degrees Celsius). Right now it's about 30-35 degrees Celsius which I consider as a good climate.
> 
> The coldest areas of KSA are the mountainous areas (KSA has some of the highest located towns on the planet actually but due to the altitude it's not as cold as other areas of similar elevation) such as Al-Baha, Abha, Ta'if etc. during summer and winter. They have a very pleasant climate. Just like Sana'a in Yemen for instance. In fact one of the most pleasant out there IMO. During Winter the coldest areas are the interior and the northern highlands/mountain ranges.
> 
> The coldest temperature recorded in KSA is -12 degree Celsius and it was recorded in Turaif. At least I know of no colder temperature.
> 
> Turaif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway unlike in UAE which is a small country compared to KSA you guys don't get those differences between the day and night in terms of temperatures like most of KSA gets. Actually very few cities in KSA retains their warm weather all year round. Makkah, Jeddah and a few Southern coastal cities being some of the few and Red Sea coastal cities.


 
Eid Mubarak @al-Hasani. Speaking of weather, I just love late fall and winter in Saudi Arabia (or at least in the Central and Eastern Parts of the country). The chill in the morning followed by the noon's warmth, then the chilly winds around sunset and late evening. It is a real break from our severe summers that make everybody frustrated.

And you are right, I used to complain so much about our weather (and still !) until I lived in the U.S for a while. Then, I started to take it a bit easy since the long winters are equally frustrating and like hot weather, force everything to be done indoor. But with winter you get snow and rain, therefore life upon the beginning of spring. Deserts' heat gives nothing in return for people's patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> it is called gurban bayrami in Azerbaijan. People usually gather together and use colored bulbs to lighten streets. Also, meat foods, like kebab are cooked for several days starting the eid day and people distribute meats and meat foods for poor people.
> I think it has many common elements with other Muslim countries.



This sounds very similar to how this is done here and the Muslim world overall. I imagine that people gather with family too, slaughter/sacrifice a lamb, goat, cow etc. too and otherwise met with family and do prayers in local mosques etc.? I really enjoy such religious holidays as this unites people under a common, in my eyes, beautiful occasion. Such religious festivals are always the joy of children and the poor.



Full Moon said:


> Eid Mubarak @al-Hasani. Speaking of weather, I just love late fall and winter in Saudi Arabia (or at least in the Central and Eastern Parts of the country). The chill in the morning followed by the noon's warmth, then the chilly winds around sunset and late evening. It is a real break from our severe summers that make everybody frustrated.
> 
> And you are right, I used to complain so much about our weather (and still !) until I lived in the U.S for a while. Then, I started to take it a bit easy since the long winters are equally frustrating and like hot weather, force everything to be done indoor. But with winter you get snow and rain, therefore life upon the beginning of spring. Deserts' heat gives nothing in return for people's patience.



Eid Mubarak to you too mate. You are right. This is a lovely element of the weather in KSA. I am not sure if you are familiar with the Western part of the country (Hijaz) and the Southern parts of the country but this is also evident in all the mountainous areas of KSA which I believe have the best climate overall. Look at for instance at Al-Baha, Abha, Ta'if etc.

Al Bahah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Abha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ta'if - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you ever visited a desert/steppe/valley etc. during spring? It's beautiful. In some areas it last for months upon months.







Yes, some of the weeks during summer can even get too hot for me. Especially in Najd and the Eastern Province. But honestly speaking who is really going out and doing physical work at the middle of the day? Even here in cold and small little Denmark far away north people don't tend to venture out during the middle of the day during the warmest days of the year. Let alone countries in Southern Europe (Siesta etc.). The benefit is once again that our days do start early and end relatively early compared to what is going on in Europe where the days are generally very long during the summer. As soon as the sun has descended I am fine even during the hottest days. It's just a question of becoming used to it, drinking enough of water and not going berserk and suddenly deciding to run a marathon.

Also at least the humidity is mostly not a problem in most of KSA. This is more a problem along the Gulf (coastal cities). I am not sure if you have been to South East Asia (Malaysia, Indonesia etc.) but there the humidity is insane and the temperatures are almost always above 30 celsius degrees during the entire year, INCLUDING, during the rainy season. That's maybe a bit too tiring.

Also did we ever touch upon the differences in temperature during the day and night in most of KSA during the Winter, Autumn and Spring? That's also a lovely aspect if you ask me. Back in the old days when small children caught a flu it was mostly due to that change in temperature and if the windows were open now it is due to the air-condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> This sounds very similar to how this is done here and the Muslim world overall. I imagine that people gather with family too, slaughter/sacrifice a lamb, goat, cow etc. too and otherwise met with family and do prayers in local mosques etc.? I really enjoy such religious holidays as this unites people under a common, in my eyes, beautiful occasion. Such religious festivals are always the joy of children and the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you too mate. You are right. This is a lovely element of the weather in KSA. I am not sure if you are familiar with the Western part of the country (Hijaz) and the Southern parts of the country but this is also evident in all the mountainous areas of KSA which I believe have the best climate overall. Look at for instance at Al-Baha, Abha, Ta'if etc.
> 
> Al Bahah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Abha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ta'if - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Have you ever visited a desert/steppe/valley etc. during spring? It's beautiful. In some areas it last for months upon months.
> 
> View attachment 111822
> 
> 
> Yes, some of the weeks during summer can even get too hot for me. Especially in Najd and the Eastern Province. But honestly speaking who is really going out and doing physical work at the middle of the day? Even here in cold and small little Denmark far away north people don't tend to venture out during the middle of the day during the warmest days of the year. Let alone countries in Southern Europe (Siesta etc.). The benefit is once again that our days do start early and end relatively early compared to what is going on Europe where the days are generally very long during the summer. As soon as the sun has descended I am fine even during the hottest days. It's just a question of becoming used to it, drinking enough of water and not going berserk and suddenly deciding to run a marathon.
> 
> Also at least the humidity is mostly not a problem in most of KSA. This is more a problem along the Gulf (coastal cities). I am not sure if you have been to South East Asia (Malaysia, Indonesia etc.) but there the humidity is insane and the temperatures are almost always above 30 celsius degrees during the entire year, INCLUDING, during the rainy season. That's maybe a bit too tiring.
> 
> Also did we ever touch upon the differences in temperature during the day and night in most of KSA during the Winter, Autumn and Spring? That's also a lovely aspect if you ask me. Back in the old days when small children caught a flu it was mostly due to that change in temperature and if the windows were open now it is due to the air-condition.


 Yeah exactly. We usually gather at house of a senior member of family who have been in haj before, like grandfather and grand mother's house 
This year I was invited in a eid party of my Turkish friends, and enjoyed food and baklava 
There was also a really big ceremony in the mosque of our neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> Yeah exactly. We usually gather at house of a senior member of family who have been in haj before, like grandfather and grand mother's house
> This year I was invited in a eid party of my Turkish friends, and enjoyed food and baklava
> There was also a really big ceremony in the mosque of our neighborhood.


 
Thanks @rmi5 for sharing. Speaking of Eid, I know that the two Eids are celebrated and respected among Turks (whether in Turkey or else where). Does that include the Azris in Iran as well? I have always thought that the two Eids are not that important in Iran (especially Eid Al Adha "Qurban"). If I am not mistaken Norouz seems to have left no importance for other Eids (given the nationalistic element of it too). Is it true that the Norouz break is nearly 11-13 days, while the other two Eids are 1 day each?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> Thanks @rmi5 for sharing. Speaking of Eid, I know that the two Eids are celebrated and respected among Turks (whether in Turkey or else where). Does that include the Azris in Iran as well? I have always thought that the two Eids are not that important in Iran (especially Eid Al Adha "Qurban"). If I am not mistaken Norouz seems to have left no importance for other Eids (given the nationalistic element of it too). Is it true that the Norouz break is nearly 11-13 days, while the other two Eids are 1 day each?


 about the official calendar, yes, Islamic holidays are one day each and norouz is 13 days of the month of farvardin plus a few days of the month esfand.
About people, it depends. In Sunni or non-iranic regions, these two eid are no different from other Muslim countries, but for rest parts it's like how you described.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@al-Hasani Eid Mubarak bro 

I haven't talked to you in ages.

@levina Do you mean you hate the Monsoon in back in India? That's actually one of the things I miss from India.



rmi5 said:


> about the official calendar, yes, Islamic holidays are one day each and norouz is 13 days of the month of farvardin plus a few days of the month esfand.
> About people, it depends. In Sunni or non-iranic regions, these two eid are no different from other Muslim countries, but for rest parts it's like how you described.



Thanks for that little tidbit of information @rmi5 

Hindus also finished their festival of Navratri lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani Eid Mubarak bro
> 
> I haven't talked to you in ages.
> 
> @levina Do you mean you hate the Monsoon in back in India? That's actually one of the things I miss from India.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that little tidbit of information @rmi5
> 
> Hindus also finished their festival of Navratri lately.



Thank you. Much appreciate. Yes, indeed. I have not spoken with some users that I held in high regard for months as well. Hope they are doing well.

I am all good and well. Enjoying the fact that I can afford to take it easy academically until tomorrow. So had a nice break due to Eid Al-Adha.

Happy Navratri.


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you. Much appreciate. Yes, indeed. I have not spoken with some users that I held in high regard for months as well. Hope they are doing well.
> 
> I am all good and well. Enjoying the fact that I can afford to take it easy academically until tomorrow. So had a nice break due to Eid Al-Adha.
> 
> Happy* Navratri*.



I used to love this holiday back in Kerala. All the books were taken in for worship of goddess saraswati (goddess of learning, arts and knoweldge).

so for three days or so students were forbidden to read. on the fourth day two and three year olds are then initiated into learning by writing on a rice spread.

It was one of my favorite holidays back in India 

@al-Hasani hope you stick around in case I have questions for all thing arab or middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> @levina Do you mean you hate the Monsoon in back in India? That's actually one of the things I miss from India.


Actually yes!
I hate to see the sky grey.Its depressing to say the least.I enjoy the occasional downpour though.
Ravi the issue is I've never stayed at a place where it rains as heavily as it rains in kerala.Nagaland comes close..


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Actually yes!
> I hate to see the sky grey.Its depressing to say the least.I enjoy the occasional downpour though.
> Ravi the issue is I've never stayed at a place where it rains as heavily as it rains in kerala.Nagaland comes close..



btw, Levina there is a person called Kobenhaven walking around displaying his/her vendetta against you.

@al-Hasani surprised you haven't encountered the Hindutva crowd in here before. 

Oh and I didn't go through the whole thread, but apologies for what I presume a lot of anti-Islam comments left by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> btw, Levina there is a person called Kobenhaven walking around displaying his/her vendetta against you.
> .


Lol 
I know about it Ravi. 
And FYI it happened all because of you.


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> Lol
> I know about it Ravi.
> And FY*I it happened all because of you*.



I am curious to know. Do tell. When you have the time


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> I am curious to know. Do tell. When you have the time


it started here...the original post of kobenhaven was deleted after it was reported.
but you can read his/her post in my post #199 we must go for disintegration of Pakistan,break-up into pieces-Swamy on ceasefire violation | Page 14
and then we continued our fght on whatever.
You've quite a few fans here Ravi...
The issue was that the member was insulting another TTA and was spreading a rumor which is nothing but a rumor sans any truth.With "reliable" sources outside the forum within a month of joining that member is definitely not a newbie.
In the end a mod deleted all posts...
Whatever | Page 3388


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> it started here...the original post of kobenhaven was deleted after it was reported.
> but you can read his/her post in my post #199 we must go for disintegration of Pakistan,break-up into pieces-Swamy on ceasefire violation | Page 14
> and then we continued our fght on whatever.
> *You've quite a few fans here Ravi.*..
> The issue was that the member was insulting another TTA and was spreading a rumor which is nothing but a rumor sans any truth.With "reliable" sources outside the forum within a month of joining that member is definitely not a newbie.
> In the end a mod and deleted all posts...
> Whatever | Page 3388



Having fans in an internet forum is like getting facebook likes. Sure you feel good for a few seconds, but then you realise the whole exercise was pointless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> btw, Levina there is a person called Kobenhaven walking around displaying his/her vendetta against you.
> 
> @al-Hasani surprised you haven't encountered the Hindutva crowd in here before.
> 
> Oh and I didn't go through the whole thread, but apologies for what I presume a lot of anti-Islam comments left by them.



That user is pretty strange. Apparently based in Denmark and a female. Copenhagen is called Koebenhavn in Danish (actually København but there is no ø in the English alphabet). There is nothing called "Kobenhaven".

I have but I remained silent as the discussions concerned Pakistanis and Indians which is not really my business and I leave that for the locals.

Mate, you don't have to apologize for what others do and it was not THAT bad. Expected worse in that thread. Most of the Indians I have talked to are nice people. A few bad apples are found among all people so no need to worry.

Mate can you tell a bit about New Zealand. I have never been there nor Oceania. I am curious to know how life is there. Probably very secluded/isolated and quite outside of Wellington and Auckland but probably that feeling is even present there. Or what? How are the indigenous Maori people doing? Also what about life from an economical perspective? How are the taxes, are the goods cheap compared to the average paycheck etc.?

Sorry for all the questions. Take your time if you want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> That user is pretty strange. Apparently based in Denmark and a female. Copenhagen is called Koebenhavn in Danish (actually København but there is no ø in the English alphabet). There is nothing called "Kobenhaven".
> 
> I have but I remained silent as the discussions concerned Pakistanis and Indians which is not really my business and I leave that for the locals.
> 
> Mate, you don't have to apologize for what others do and it was not THAT bad. Expected worse in that thread. Most of the Indians I have talked to are nice people. A few bad apples are found among all people so no need to worry.
> .



That user was a false flagger and a troll.He was banned after his IP was tracked to some other troll ids here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> That user was a false flagger and a troll.He was banned after his IP was tracked to some other troll ids here.



That explains everything, LOL. Thanks for that information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

levina said:


> That user was a false flagger and a troll.He was banned after his IP was tracked to some other troll ids here.



What was his previous id though?


----------



## Levina

KingMamba said:


> What was his previous id though?


I was not given that info.
but whom do you have in mind?


----------



## KingMamba

levina said:


> I was not given that info.
> but whom do you have on mind?



Somebody because although the person was a troll the info was correct as far as it pertains to the tt status.


----------



## KingMamba

levina said:


> noo,that was a rumor which spread like a wild fire.
> 
> The TTA we are talking about has no black points and is not into chit chat on d forum.Its not easy to provoke him.
> For the same reason his name was forwarded .
> And I know the source of this rumor.
> 
> and who are you talking about?



Obviously now they will call it a rumor because he turned out to be a good candidate anyway but when it happened I heard a while back that it was a mistake before this poster made it public in that thread.  

Doesn't matter who.


----------



## KingMamba

levina said:


> nope!
> whoever told you all this doesn't know which names were forwarded for TTA.



Believe what you will.


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> That user is pretty strange. Apparently based in Denmark and a female. Copenhagen is called Koebenhavn in Danish (actually København but there is no ø in the English alphabet). There is nothing called "Kobenhaven".
> 
> I have but I remained silent as the discussions concerned Pakistanis and Indians which is not really my business and I leave that for the locals.
> 
> Mate, you don't have to apologize for what others do and it was not THAT bad. Expected worse in that thread. Most of the Indians I have talked to are nice people. A few bad apples are found among all people so no need to worry.
> 
> Mate can you tell a bit about New Zealand. I have never been there nor Oceania. I am curious to know how life is there. Probably very secluded/isolated and quite outside of Wellington and Auckland but probably that feeling is even present there. Or what? How are the indigenous Maori people doing? Also what about life from an economical perspective? How are the taxes, are the goods cheap compared to the average paycheck etc.?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Take your time if you want to.



I can mate. Just give me a bit of time though to give you a cogent response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> T
> 
> M*ate can you tell a bit about New Zealand. I h*ave never been there nor Oceania. I am curious to know how life is there. Probably very secluded/isolated and quite outside of Wellington and Auckland but probably that feeling is even present there. Or what? How are the indigenous Maori people doing? Also what about life from an economical perspective? How are the taxes, are the goods cheap compared to the average paycheck etc.?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Take your time if you want to.



sorry about the late reply. I had forgotten about this.

In terms of the weather, it is quite similar to the U.K. (you live in Denmark right? so the weather won't be radically different from there, except it is warmer.)

People in New Zealand are very laid back and friendly. New Zealand employs a progressive tax system. so if you earn below $48,000 you pay 18% income tax. Above $70,000 means you pay 35%.

New Zealand has 4.3 million people and 2 million of those live in Auckland or around it and you are right about the feeling of seclusion.

The cost of living is actually pretty high. Australia does a better job there. The essentials like Bread, butter etc is pricy. Basically if you want to lead a quiet, safe and a good lifestyle free of hassle, New Zealand is the place. If you want to have flashy cars, high powered career raking in the cash, then Australia is the way to go in Oceania.

The Maori are doing well compared to other indigenous groups like Native Americans or Aborigines but still they make up a disproportionate number of the prison population and the Gang population.

The Maori were a war-like people when Europeans first arrived. They got a reputation for being fierce warriors and sometimes notoriety for the occasional cannibalism.

The Maori used to divide themselves into Hapu which is the sub clan the Hapus then form into tribes or Iwi. The differnt tribes then traced their lineage to a Waka or Canoe, which the Maori believed their ancestors used to get from Hawaii to New Zealand.

In fact, the heaven for Pre-Christian Maori is Hawaikii. Decades of fighting with British, diseases brought ny Europeans and fighting among tribes dwindled their numbers to 40,000 arounf 1870.

Right now there are around 500,000 of people with Maori descent. 

Do you have any other question bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> sorry about the late reply. I had forgotten about this.
> 
> In terms of the weather, it is quite similar to the U.K. (you live in Denmark right? so the weather won't be radically different from there, except it is warmer.)
> 
> People in New Zealand are very laid back and friendly. New Zealand employs a progressive tax system. so if you earn below $48,000 you pay 18% income tax. Above $70,000 means you pay 35%.
> 
> New Zealand has 4.3 million people and 2 million of those live in Auckland or around it and you are right about the feeling of seclusion.
> 
> The cost of living is actually pretty high. Australia does a better job there. The essentials like Bread, butter etc is pricy. Basically if you want to lead a quiet, safe and a good lifestyle free of hassle, New Zealand is the place. If you want to have flashy cars, high powered career raking in the cash, then Australia is the way to go in Oceania.
> 
> The Maori are doing well compared to other indigenous groups like Native Americans or Aborigines but still they make up a disproportionate number of the prison population and the Gang population.
> 
> The Maori were a war-like people when Europeans first arrived. They got a reputation for being fierce warriors and sometimes notoriety for the occasional cannibalism.
> 
> The Maori used to divide themselves into Hapu which is the sub clan the Hapus then form into tribes or Iwi. The differnt tribes then traced their lineage to a Waka or Canoe, which the Maori believed their ancestors used to get from Hawaii to New Zealand.
> 
> In fact, the heaven for Pre-Christian Maori is Hawaikii. Decades of fighting with British, diseases brought ny Europeans and fighting among tribes dwindled their numbers to 40,000 arounf 1870.
> 
> Right now there are around 500,000 of people with Maori descent.
> 
> Do you have any other question bro



Thank you for taking your time my friend. This was a very precise reply and somewhat what I imagined. I will surely ask more questions if necessary and you are more than welcome to ask questions the other way around concerning KSA, the Arab world and the ME. I will try to answer to the best of my abilities. Hell, even about Denmark, France etc.



Armstrong said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Mosamania - Is our akhi here talking about a horse or the future *Mrs.Al-Hassani* to be ?



Good old, Buttstrong always good for a laugh with his humorous command of the language. I hope that everything is well. I have not seen you for a while. Good to see you well and good (I imagine?). A late but nevertheless a brotherly Eid mubarak to you my friend.

Stay safe and continue to spread that humor around, will you?!

PS: You made me spill some coffee due to laughter as I had also written endurance and strength in the post that you quoted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> Good old, Buttstrong always good for a laugh with his humorous command of the language. I hope that everything is well. I have not seen you for a while. Good to see you well and good (I imagine?). A late but nevertheless a brotherly Eid mubarak to you my friend.
> 
> Stay safe and continue to spread that humor around, will you?!
> 
> PS: You made me spill some coffee due to laughter as I had also written endurance and strength in the post that you quoted.



Khair Mubarik !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

KOBANE: KURDISH LAST STAND... | Page 4

Post 50.

Can you see what this stateless Kurd is writing about the ancient Semitic Assyrian Empire and civilization while his people have a recorded history of barely 1000 years? The Assyrian Empire was more developed thousands of years ago than many Kurds are today.







*911 BC–609 BC*

Neo-Assyrian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Where were his Kurds back then? They did not even exist! Assyria was the most powerful state back then.

Calling Kirkuk "Kurdish". Since when?

There is no need to engage with him though. Obvious troll is obvious. "Jordanian Kurd" my ***.

The Iraqi army, when fully rebuilt, must retake the Kurdish controlled parts of Kirkuk and other Iraqi areas occupied currently by these Kurds. They will get the full support of the local Iraqi Arabs, Assyrians and Turkmens. All 3 should form a front and the 1 million or so Iraqi Arab refugees in Kurdistan should stay in Kurdistan. After all a similar number of Kurds live in Baghdad and Diyala.

I don't endorse everything that Saddam Hussein did but he surely knew how to keep Iraq intact and prevented the Kurds from stealing land etc.





Iraq badly needs a clever strongman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> KOBANE: KURDISH LAST STAND... | Page 4
> 
> Post 50.
> 
> Can you see what this stateless Kurd is writing about the ancient Semitic Assyrian Empire and civilization while his people have a recorded history of barely 1000 years? The Assyrian Empire was more developed thousands of years ago than many Kurds are today.
> 
> View attachment 119522
> 
> 
> *911 BC–609 BC*
> 
> Neo-Assyrian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Where were his Kurds back then? They did not even exist! Assyria was the most powerful state back then.
> 
> Calling Kirkuk "Kurdish". Since when?
> 
> There is no need to engage with him though. Obvious troll is obvious. "Jordanian Kurd" my ***.
> 
> The Iraqi army, when fully rebuilt, must retake the Kurdish controlled parts of Kirkuk and other Iraqi areas occupied currently by these Kurds. They will get the full support of the local Iraqi Arabs, Assyrians and Turkmens. All 3 should form a front and the 1 million or so Iraqi Arab refugees in Kurdistan should stay in Kurdistan. After all a similar number of Kurds live in Baghdad and Diyala.
> 
> I don't endorse everything that Saddam Hussein did but he surely knew how to keep Iraq intact and prevented the Kurds from stealing land etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119539
> 
> 
> Iraq badly needs a clever strongman.



lol



> ffs they defected on the tigris spreading diseases to the babylonians on purpose, mass deportations, mass executions



That shit was thousands of years ago, us humans kill each other all throughout history like other species. Not long ago Hitler, Stalin killed millions. What a fucking cretin, as for supporting genocide then I can play Saddamist on them as well so he shouldn't be 2 faced and cry when people do that.
Kurds claim to be Medes, they belong in the Zagros mountains, not in the lowlands.

The 2 pieces of shit Ali Ghaidan & Abbud Qanbar created the worst army in the world by giving each soldier an AK 47 without training them how to use it, with a capable force ISIS & tarazani can be dealt with, though I get called a fascist and racist by Kurds for saying that so I should bow to kaka churdi instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> That shit was thousands of years ago, us humans kill each other all throughout history like other species. Not long ago Hitler, Stalin killed millions. What a fucking cretin, as for supporting genocide then I can play Saddamist on them as well so he shouldn't be 2 faced and cry when people do that.
> 
> Kurds claim to be Medes, they belong in the Zagros mountains, not in the lowlands.



He is annoying and keeps insulting without consequences. Not sure how the Turks tolerate him.

Indeed. Back then people were doing thousands of much worse things. People can just look at Europe 400-300 years ago (when they were also the most powerful place in the world and so-called the most civilized) and how they burned millions of witches, killed millions of each others in hundreds of wars, the torture devices they used, execution methods etc. This was just 400-300 years ago. Now the clown is talking about something that happened almost 3000 years ago and what he says is also nonsense. Nobody defected to any river deliberately. Propaganda. People back then thought each other. Even among themselves.

List of wars by death toll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let's not even talk about cannibalism in Oceania, South America, The Aztecs, Mongols etc. which all happened much, much recently.

No Arabs/Semites found on that list so not sure what he is talking about.

There is no proof of Kurds being descendants of Medes. The Kurds first started becoming recorded in history 1000 years ago or something. They are basically a mixture of all locals around who adopted an Indo-Iranian language because the warrior elite were likely Indo-Iranians who came from Central Asia/Southern Russia (the steppes/deserts/lowlands there) and settled on the Iranian Plateau and thus reached Northwestern Iran. This is confirmed by genetics as most Kurds and Iranians are not any different (much at least) to your average ME person. Same with Turks btw. Then those Kurds started migrating towards Northern Iraq, Turkey and Northern Syria and here we are today.

See Andronovo to see how that Indo-Iranian warrior elite spread languages such s farsi and Kurdish. For instance the Elamites (oldest civilization in Iran) were not Indo-Iranians and had nothing to do with Farsis.

Andronovo culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you study history and read Arab historians and other historians from 1400 years back none of them talk about any Kurds. They write that this areas was inhabited by Assyrians or speakers of Aramaic. Aramaic is a Semitic language that was the lingua franca of the ancient world for many years and this language was understood by the Arabs (educated class at least just like everywhere else) as well because it was used as a trade language and because it is a closely related language. Anyway even the Arabs that lived in Iraq and others (non-Assyrians, non-Babylonians) such as the Christian Lakhmids etc. before Islam did not report anything about Kurds. They also said that this was Assyrian inhabited lands.

So not sure what they (some Kurds) talk about when they say that Kirkuk is the "heart of Kurdistan". Too much Rudaw nonsense and too little history and when you mention the history they start talking about Saddam and other such nonsense.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> He is annoying and keeps insulting without consequences. Not sure how the Turks tolerate him.
> 
> Indeed. Back then people were doing thousands of much worse things. People can just look at Europe 400-300 years ago (when they were also the most powerful place in the world and so-called the most civilized) and how they burned millions of witches, killed millions of each others in hundreds of wars, the torture devices they used, execution methods etc. This was just 400-300 years ago. Now the clown is talking about something that happened almost 3000 years ago and what he says is also nonsense. Nobody defected to any river deliberately. Propaganda. People back then thought each other. Even among themselves.
> 
> List of wars by death toll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> No Arabs/Semites found on that list so not sure what he is talking about.
> 
> There is no proof of Kurds being descendants of Medes. The Kurds first started becoming recorded in history 1000 years ago or something. They are basically a mixture of all locals around who adopted an Indo-Iranian language because the warrior elite were likely Indo-Iranians who came from Central Asia/Southern Russia (the steppes/deserts/lowlands there) and settled on the Iranian Plateau and thus reached Northwestern Iran. This is confirmed by genetics as most Kurds and Iranians are not any different (much at least) to your average ME person. Same with Turks btw.
> 
> See Andronovo to see how that Indo-Iranian warrior elite spread languages such s farsi and Kurdish. For instance the Elamites (oldest civilization in Iran) were not Indo-Iranians and had nothing to do with Farsis.
> 
> Andronovo culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you study history and read Arab historians and other historians from 1400 years back none of them talk about any Kurds. They write that this areas was inhabited by Assyrians or speakers of Aramaic. Aramaic is a Semitic language that was the lingua franca of the ancient world for many years and this language was understood by the Arabs as well because it was used as a trade language and because it is a closely related language. Anyway even the Arabs that lived in Iraq and others (non-Assyrians, non-Babylonians) such as the Christian Lakhmids etc. before Islam did not report anything about Kurds. They also said that this was Assyrian inhabited lands.
> 
> So not sure what they (some Kurds) talk about when they say that Kirkuk is the "heart of Kurdistan". Too much Rudaw nonsense and too little history and when you mention the history they start talking about Saddam and other such nonsense.



They're foreign to those lands, theres nothing Kurdish about Ayn al Arab, Mosul, Kirkuk which is Arapha a city founded by Nebuchadnezzar the Babylonian, and all the other cities which they claim. Saddam would have cleaned the area but that time is gone, we got some democratic softies now, whether that's better or not you should ask the locals not me, the only thing we know is that Abadi is smarter as his background shows.

I argued with many of them bringing history into the discussion, but their only response is about recent history and repeating ' Kirkuk is the heart ..... '. It actually doesn't matter that much, as you can see they can't fight, any well trained infantry force could walk over them. If Iraq wants to solve the problem they should get rid of the democratic system whilst kurds have dictator tarzani, get rid of the constitution and create a capable force. With that they can run over both of them as theres no shortage of volunteers. To tell you the truth I wouldn't have a problem joining myself if they had a strong force as i'm interested in this field like many others on this forum, but currently all there is to join is a force of untrained personnel whom are neither capable nor motivated.

The only reason they got this chance is because of the US attacking Iraq twice and removing Saddam, a return of someone like him would be great to deal with both, but preferably someone with a brain, better then this democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> They're foreign to those lands, theres nothing Kurdish about Ayn al Arab, Mosul, Kirkuk which is Arapha a city founded by Nebuchadnezzar the Babylonian, and all the other cities which they claim. Saddam would have cleaned the area but that time is gone, we got some democratic softies now, whether that's better or not you should ask the locals not me, the only thing we know is that Abadi is smarter as his background shows.
> 
> I argued with many of them bringing history into the discussion, but their only response is about recent history and repeating ' Kirkuk is the heart ..... '. It actually doesn't matter that much, as you can see they can't fight, any well trained infantry force could walk over them. If Iraq wants to solve the problem they should get rid of the democratic system whilst kurds have dictator tarzani, get rid of the constitution and create a capable force. With that they can run over both of them as theres no shortage of volunteers.
> 
> The only reason they got this chance is because of the US attacking Iraq twice and removing Saddam, a return of someone like him would be great to deal with both, but preferably someone with a brain, better then this democracy.



Indeed. Anyway the Assyrian Empire was the biggest empire in that time period and for those times undoubtedly one of the most civilized/developed.

I am not advocating any genocide or even any wars I am just saying that they should respect the locals. Why do they hate the Assyrians so much for instance? They are great people and patriots of Iraq and other countries where they live.

Saddam, if he lived 100 years ago, would have removed all Kurds. Today and 30-20 years back this was impossible.

But in order for Iraq to be powerful the government and Abadi and the military must recapture the taken land. But maybe the Southerners are too tired of all this conflict (can't blame them somewhat) and want their own country and live like another UAE, Qatar or Kuwait.

Democracy or not it all depends on the leaders. Clever leaders can transform the country. In KSA, since 2005, a lot of retards have been removed and this is thanks to the leadership and educated people being around areas of power. Every successful ruler 1 year ago or 10.000 years ago had clever people around him to guide him or was himself clever.

Al-Maliki probably wanted the best for the country but was too retarded and that "fake detector" scandal is enough to warrant an execution IMO. Besides his sons are also corrupt and drive Ferrari cars in London, UAE etc.

Iraq and Syria must stabilize otherwise ME will go up in flames and people will have to migrate to Greenland etc.


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you for taking your time my friend. This was a very precise reply and somewhat what I imagined. I will surely ask more questions if necessary and you are more than welcome to ask questions the other way around concerning KSA, the Arab world and the ME. I will try to answer to the best of my abilities. Hell, even about Denmark, France etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Good old, Buttstrong always good for a laugh with his humorous command of the language. I hope that everything is well. I have not seen you for a while. Good to see you well and good (I imagine?). A late but nevertheless a brotherly Eid mubarak to you my friend.
> 
> Stay safe and continue to spread that humor around, will you?!
> 
> PS: You made me spill some coffee due to laughter as I had also written endurance and strength in the post that you quoted.



When you visit New Zealand,

spend most of your days in the South Island. The natural beauty is supreme 



al-Hasani said:


> Indeed. Anyway the Assyrian Empire was the biggest empire in that time period and for those times undoubtedly one of the most civilized/developed.
> 
> I am not advocating any genocide or even any wars I am just saying that they should respect the locals. Why do they hate the Assyrians so much for instance? They are great people and patriots of Iraq and other countries where they live.
> 
> Saddam, if he lived 100 years ago, would have removed all Kurds. Today and 30-20 years back this was impossible.
> 
> But in order for Iraq to be powerful the government and Abadi and the military must recapture the taken land. But maybe the Southerners are too tired of all this conflict (can't blame them somewhat) and want their own country and live like another UAE, Qatar or Kuwait.
> 
> Democracy or not it all depends on the leaders. Clever leaders can transform the country. In KSA, since 2005, a lot of retards have been removed and this is thanks to the leadership and educated people being around areas of power. Every successful ruler 1 year ago or 10.000 years ago had clever people around him to guide him or was himself clever.
> 
> Al-Maliki probably wanted the best for the country but was too retarded and that "fake detector" scandal is enough to warrant an execution IMO. Besides his sons are also corrupt and drive Ferrari cars in London, UAE etc.
> 
> Iraq and Syria must stabilize otherwise ME will go up in flames and people will have to migrate to Greenland etc.



there's a sizeable community of Assyrian Chrisitians here in New Zealand as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Iraq and Syria must stabilize otherwise ME will go up in flames and people will have to migrate to Greenland etc.



This is bad, that means Kerala's economy will be in tatters (it doesn't have much to begin with). 

Err... I mean, I hope the situation stabilizes.

 yeah, that's it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> When you visit New Zealand,
> 
> spend most of your days in the South Island. The natural beauty is supreme
> 
> 
> 
> there's a sizeable community of Assyrian Chrisitians here in New Zealand as well.



Was the South Island not the scene of Lord of the Rings and other films that used the nature of New Zealand? I think so.

Thank's for the recommendation although I do not think that I will visit New Zealand soon or Oceania. I would like to though.

Oh, that's interesting. I know that there is a Iraqi and Arab community in New Zealand but surprised to hear about the Assyrian community. They are good people.

According to Wikipedia only 12.000 Arabs live in New Zealand. This must be our smallest diaspora out there or one of the smallest. Lucky New Zealanders, LOl.

Arabs in New Zealand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you ever encountered Arab students in New Zealand? I know that there are students from KSA down there.



Ravi Nair said:


> This is bad, that means Kerala's economy will be in tatters (it doesn't have much to begin with).
> 
> Err... I mean, I hope the situation stabilizes.
> 
> yeah, that's it



I was joking about that Greenland part. An Arab would die in such a cold place.

The refugees in Iraq, Syria, Yemen, Lebanon etc. are mostly migrating inside their own countries or to neighboring countries. Or Europe. But I would rather prefer Kerala than some cold Northern European country. At least for holiday! Arabs and other Semites (Assyrians, Jews, Chaldeans etc. etc.) have fund memories of Kerala and India as a friendly place of trade and settlement occasionally.


----------



## RazPaK

@al-Hasani 

Take a break a listen to some Bakistani music habibi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Take a break a listen to some Bakistani music habibi:



Very nice, Razpak. Did he sing that song in Punjabi? Or what language is it?



rmi5 said:


> Wow, Bravo @al-Hasani
> How did you find all these high quality awesome photos?



You are very welcome, bro.

From Flickr mainly and Arab forums. There are a lot of talented photographers on Flickr that have visited the Arab world. Locals and non-locals. So there are a lot of photos and many of the areas in the Arab world are world famous tourist attractions so there are many photos out there. It's harder to find photos form less known/popular areas but the locals take care of that mostly but the equipment they use is not always the best. Most of the photos are of good quality but it also took me a long time to find quality photos because not all of them are that. Some are also old and taken with outdated cameras. I also like photography and I am a amateur photographer in private, LOL.

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

RazPaK said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Take a break a listen to some Bakistani music habibi:


 
Yesterday it was "Bebsi" and now it is "Bakistani". You like to mock us for not having the letter "P", don't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Full Moon said:


> Yesterday it was "Bebsi" and now it is "Bakistani". You like to mock us for not having the letter "P", don't you ?



No habibi I don't have any broblem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

RazPaK said:


> No habibi I don't have any broblem.


I don't have viber yet but once I get it I'll inform you. Anyways Eid Mubarik!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

You see, I constantly sticked to facts in that debate while the Farsi users were inventing historical lies. They can't stand the truth. Either the pre-Islamic or Islamic one. They even deny that a famine between 1917-1919 killed 40% of their population despite Iranian authors etc. describing it in Farsi language and despite international sources saying the same. Yet they initially had the audacity to talk about lack of food in the Arab world despite the Arab world producing 5-10 times as much food as Iran if not more and KSA not having suffered from any famines in recent times.

فراهان آنلاین - کشته شدن10 میلیون نفر و قحطی سال ۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶ ایران

http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/قحطی_سال_۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶_ایران

JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

مرکز اسناد انقلاب اسلامی - Exploring Great Britain’s role in Great Famine in Iran during World War part 1

Amazon.com: The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919 (9780761861676): Mohammad Gholi Majd: Books

List of famines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway Webby banned @Safavid empire after I wrote to him and showed him plenty of evidence of him being a serial double user. I have it stored for future use as well should he reappear. We tried the diplomatically way and even I made attempts of making peace (which succeeded) until he reappeared again with a new user trolling like his old self. What to do then?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You see. I constantly sticked to facts in that debate while the Farsi users were inventing historical lies. They can't stand the truth. Either the pre-Islamic or Islamic one. They even deny that a famine between 1917-1919 killed 40% of their population despite Iranian authors etc. describing it in Farsi language and despite international sources saying the same.
> 
> فراهان آنلاین - کشته شدن10 میلیون نفر و قحطی سال ۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶ ایران
> 
> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/قحطی_سال_۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶_ایران
> 
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> مرکز اسناد انقلاب اسلامی - Exploring Great Britain’s role in Great Famine in Iran during World War part 1
> 
> Amazon.com: The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919 (9780761861676): Mohammad Gholi Majd: Books
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> You see. I constantly sticked to facts in that debate while the Farsi users were inventing historical lies. They can't stand the truth. Either the pre-Islamic or Islamic one. They even deny that a famine between 1917-1919 killed 40% of their population despite Iranian authors etc. describing it in Farsi language and despite international sources saying the same.
> 
> فراهان آنلاین - کشته شدن10 میلیون نفر و قحطی سال ۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶ ایران
> 
> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/قحطی_سال_۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶_ایران
> 
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> مرکز اسناد انقلاب اسلامی - Exploring Great Britain’s role in Great Famine in Iran during World War part 1
> 
> Amazon.com: The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919 (9780761861676): Mohammad Gholi Majd: Books
> 
> List of famines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I know that saving face is somewhat an ME trait but the Persians seem to take it to new standards.



Bro, Farsis are throughly brainwashed people. All they learn is to bash turks, europeans, ... in schools, and bash arabs through their opposition media in Los Angeles, and learning to mock pakistanis and hindis for being poor. Also, they think that they are german's cousins, and are the superior race. They are uneducated about their history, science, technology, and how to behave.
Talking with them is like trying to pierce a rock with water droplets. I don't have the required patience to talk with such bigots anymore. So, I mostly ignore their comments.
What's the point in talking with bigots?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You see, I constantly sticked to facts in that debate while the Farsi users were inventing historical lies. They can't stand the truth. Either the pre-Islamic or Islamic one. They even deny that a famine between 1917-1919 killed 40% of their population despite Iranian authors etc. describing it in Farsi language and despite international sources saying the same. Yet they initially had the audacity to talk about lack of food in the Arab world despite the Arab world producing 5-10 times as much food as Iran if not more and KSA not having suffered from any famines in recent times.
> 
> فراهان آنلاین - کشته شدن10 میلیون نفر و قحطی سال ۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶ ایران
> 
> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/قحطی_سال_۱۲۹۸–۱۲۹۶_ایران
> 
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> مرکز اسناد انقلاب اسلامی - Exploring Great Britain’s role in Great Famine in Iran during World War part 1
> 
> Amazon.com: The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919 (9780761861676): Mohammad Gholi Majd: Books
> 
> List of famines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway Webby banned @Safavid empire after I wrote to him and showed him plenty of evidence of him being a serial double user. I have it stored for future use as well should he reappear. We tried the diplomatically way and even I made attempts of making peace (which succeeded) until he reappeared again with a new user trolling like his old self. What to do then?!


This was caused by the British I think???


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Bro, Farsis are throughly brainwashed people. All they learn is to bash turks, europeans, ... in schools, and bash arabs through their opposition media in Los Angeles, and learning to mock pakistanis and hindis for being poor. Also, they think that they are german's cousins, and are the superior race. They are uneducated about their history, science, technology, and how to behave.
> Talking with them is like trying to pierce a rock with water droplets. I don't have the required patience to talk with such bigots anymore. So, I mostly ignore their comments.
> What's the point in talking with bigots?



I have noticed that. Their worst fear is educated ME people who are not Persians that can expose all their historical lies and telling them well-known facts concerning ancient Semitic civilizations in the ME long before anything called Iran existed, their heavy influence on the earliest Persian period in history (that began some 3000 years ago) or the Islamic history. I have noticed this fascination of anything German and nonsense claims about them being cousins etc. Every German would laugh at them, LOL, and I have seen this as well whenever such nonsense claims were put forward.

Whatever it is I will continue to counter their nonsense and stick to well-known historical facts that they will never be able to change. From Pre-Islamic, Islamic or even more recent times. But had they not had a fetish when it comes to interfering in the Arab world nobody would even discuss such things to begin with or even engage in debates with them.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> This was caused by the British I think???



Iran was under British rule and occupation back then so yes it was a combination of that, lack of food etc. It's quite interesting how little publicity this has been given despite it taken place only 100 years ago.

It reminds me of this;

Holodomor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But even that is much more well-known.

Anyway you should know that I got no problem with Persians. It's just that they insult Arabs and Semitic peoples a lot and write nonsense. So of course we are forced to counter it. I never troll the Iranian section or start such discussions. It's always the same 5-6 Iranian users (all Persians).

The Iranian Arabs can behave, the Iranians of Azerbaijani background too. Turkmen Iranians too. I do not know what it is?

Anyway it would be good if we could have sane and interesting discussions instead of trolling and this type of nonsense discussions.

Trust me on this that there is no single insult in Arabic about Iranians in this thread. It contains 3000 posts. Iranian users have been welcome and also took part in discussions.

While you have told me that Persian users insult Arabs, Turks etc. in Farsi all the time on their section and we are not even there. The only Arab that ever writes on the Iranian section is @Full Moon and that is to counter nonsense.

@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Bro, Farsis are throughly brainwashed people. All they learn is to bash turks, europeans, ... in schools, and bash arabs through their opposition media in Los Angeles, and learning to mock pakistanis and hindis for being poor. Also, they think that they are german's cousins, and are the superior race. They are uneducated about their history, science, technology, and how to behave.




Dear @al-Hasani as mr. @rmi5 said unfortunately average online Iranians here, are lacking the basic abilities for a diplomatic, fruitful discussion, so it would be for the best of all not to engage them in any form of discussion at all.
Also I would like to point it out that neither it can be considered their fault, as they haven't been thought such fundamental skills, nor it would make any difference no matter how hard you ever try, cause they are already biased into the very point that it could not be undone on such a short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

New said:


> Dear @al-Hasani as mr. @rmi5 said unfortunately average online Iranians here, are lacking the basic abilities for a diplomatic, fruitful discussion, so it would be for the best of all not to engage them in any form of discussion at all.
> Also I would like to point it out that neither it can be considered their fault, as they haven't been thought such fundamental skills, nor it would make any difference no matter how hard you try, cause they are already biased into the point that it could not be undone on such a short period.



My problem is not that they write some historical nonsense to save face or want to deny Pre-Islamic or Islamic history. My main problem is that they are almost hellbent on starting silly discussions and provoking the Arab users here. Mostly people from the GCC. Nor do I understand why they feel the need to insult Arabs and Turks in Farsi language or on the Iranian section. Let me tell you that many Arabs can understand much of Farsi written language because of the shared alphabet and thousands of words in Farsi language of Arabic origin.

We have no problem with admitting short-comings although probably more than any non-ME people but some Iranians take it to the extreme.

In this case I provided Iranian authors (historians) and their work, Farsi sources, English sources etc. Yet the reply was that 100 million Arabs got killed yesterday and that it was nonsense.

You see our regimes (Arab and Iranian regime) might have a problem with each other but most of the 500 million Arabs have no problem with Persians let alone Iranians. Moreover most of the Arab world is located far away from Iran so they are not even really part of it unless they just hear that Persians hate Arabs.

It would be good if people could discuss normally but it seems impossible for some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I have noticed that. Their worst fear is educated ME people who are not Persians that can expose all their historical lies and telling them well-known facts concerning ancient Semitic civilizations in the ME long before anything called Iran existed, their heavy influence on the earliest Persian period in history (that began some 3000 years ago) or the Islamic history. I have noticed this fascination of anything German and nonsense claims about them being cousins etc. Every German would laugh at them, LOL, and I have seen this as well whenever such nonsense claims were put forward.
> 
> Whatever it is I will continue to counter their nonsense and stick to well-known historical facts that they will never be able to change. From Pre-Islamic, Islamic or even more recent times. But had they not had a fetish when it comes to interfering in the Arab world nobody would even discuss such things to begin with or even engage in debates with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran was under British rule and occupation back then so yes it was a combination of that, lack of food etc. It's quite interesting how little publicity this has been given despite it taken place only 100 years ago.
> 
> It reminds me of this;
> 
> Holodomor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> But even that is much more well-known.
> 
> Anyway you should know that I got no problem with Persians. It's just that they insult Arabs and Semitic peoples a lot and write nonsense. So of course we are forced to counter it. I never troll the Iranian section or start such discussions. It's always the same 5-6 Iranian users (all Persians).
> 
> The Iranian Arabs can behave, the Iranians of Azerbaijani background too. Turkmen Iranians too. I do not know what it is?
> 
> Anyway it would be good if we could have sane and interesting discussions instead of trolling and this type of nonsense discussions.
> 
> Trust me on this that there is no single insult in Arabic about Iranians in this thread. It contains 3000 posts. Iranian users have been welcome and also took part in discussions.
> 
> While you have told me that Persian users insult Arabs, Turks etc. in Farsi all the time on their section and we are not even there. The only Arab that ever writes on the Iranian section is @Full Moon and that is to counter nonsense.
> 
> @rmi5



Well, when oil was discovered in Iran, Qajar turks were ruling in Iran. after oil was discovered in Iran, Britain got interested to have more privileges in Iranian oil since the amount of the discovered oil was far beyond their expectation in which it was denied by Qajars, and Qajars did not accept to change the old contract. Hence they tried to influence the constitution movement by paying money to Farsi and Lur tribes in central and southern regions to revolt against Qajars. Yet Qajars did not accept their greediness, hence britains used the WW1 as an opportunity and occupied Iran. During this time, they literally plundered Iran which resulted in big famine. After they emptied all money, golds, ... in Iran, they did hand the power to Pahlavi dynasty. Reza shah, in a comical gesture, and story, first in a fakery fashion abolished old oil deal, then accepted the deal that britains wanted to be signed for Iranian oil. Of course Pahlavi regime did not want to put this info in the history books of Iran, neither mullahs who were allies with GB all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Well, when oil was discovered in Iran, Qajar turks were ruling in Iran. after oil was discovered in Iran, Britain got interested to have more privileges in Iranian oil since the amount of the discovered oil was far beyond their expectation in which it was denied by Qajars, and Qajars did not accept to change the old contract. Hence they tried to influence the constitution movement by paying money to Farsi and Lur tribes in central and southern regions to revolt against Qajars. Yet Qajars did not accept their greediness, hence britains used the WW1 as an opportunity and occupied Iran. During this time, they literally plundered Iran which resulted in big famine. After they emptied all money, golds, ... in Iran, they did hand the power to Pahlavi dynasty. Reza shah, in a comical gesture, and story, first in a fakery fashion abolished old oil deal, then accepted the deal that britains wanted to be signed for Iranian oil. Of course Pahlavi regime did not want to put this info in the history books of Iran, neither mullahs who were allies with GB all the time.



Did Iran not rule Azerbaijan back then? The oilfields near Baku were world famous. They were important for the Soviets during WW2 as well and this was the main interest of Hitler when he invaded the Soviet Union. He wanted to control the oil fields in Azerbaijan. I must tell you that my mother visited Georgia and Azerbaijan in the late 1980's as a young woman and she told me some funny stories, LOL. It was when it was still the Soviet Union and she was one of the few tourists with a Western European passport. I remember her telling me about the task watermelons especially and her almost falling in love with some Azeri man, LOL.

I am not that well-versed in Iranian history but we should also be cautious about not acting like those 5-6 Persian users. There are good Persians on this forum.

Mate, how come the people of Iran accepted Reza Shah Pahlavi as their ruler? I mean he was not from any dynasty but just took power in 1925 and proclaimed himself a Shah? What was the opinion of the Qajar Dynasty or what about the Safavids? Do they still have descendants in Iran?

Is it correct that the Pahlavi family are from the Caspian region and originally non-Persians? Why was he so anti-non Persian then? I hear that the minorities had a hard time back then but not sure if this is true?

The eldest son of the late Shah seems very arrogant to me. He thinks that he is something special just because his grandfather proclaimed himself a Shah 89 years ago and now he thinks that he is an royal like the kings and queens of Europe!

The late Queen of Iran lives in Paris btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Did Iran not rule Azerbaijan back then?


No


> The oilfields near Baku were world famous.


Yup, Baku alone was producing half of total oil production of the world for decades 


> They were important for the Soviets during WW2 as well and this was the main interest of Hitler when he invaded the Soviet Union. He wanted to control the oil fields in Azerbaijan.


Yes, the main plan was defeating USSR close to Stalingrad, then go to Baku and capture oil fields.


> I must tell you that my mother visited Georgia and Azerbaijan in the late 1980's as a young woman and she told me some funny stories, LOL. It was when it was still the Soviet Union and she was one of the few tourists with a Western European passport.


There was not much tourists during Soviet times, if there was any  Soviets had very harsh policies in such cases.


> I remember her telling me about the task watermelons especially and her almost falling in love with some Azeri man, LOL.





> Mate, how come the people of Iran accepted Reza Shah Pahlavi as their ruler? I mean he was not from any dynasty but just took power in 1925 and proclaimed himself a Shah? What was the opinion of the Qajar Dynasty or what about the Safavids? Do they still have descendants in Iran?


Well, people were not much informed back then. elite were also from Qajar tribe, in which were militarily defeated by GB. So, they could not do much, specially by considering that Farsis were allies with GB. Ataturk proposed to send an army to help us, but Qajar king refused, since it would have initiate a long civil war between Azeris/Turkmens supported by Ataturk and probably Russians and Iranians(farsis/Lurs/Kurds) supported by GB, causing millions of death. Although, now, I think we were wrong, since after the stabilizing the situation, millions of people died out of famine or in political prisons of Reza Shah.
About Safavids, they were basically like the head of 12 Azeri tribes called Qizilbash. Qajars were one of these 12 tribes themselves. Yes, there are still many of these 12 tribes descendants. I, as a Qajar, know that our tribe has at least 20,000 members who live in Azerbaijan, Iran, USA, ... let alone Afshars who are much more bigger in size than us.


> Is it correct that the Pahlavi family are from the Caspian region and originally non-Persians?


There are not much thing as Pahlavi tribe. Reza Shah was born in a stable and her mother was single parent to be polite  He joined military forces when he was a child and appointed to clean stables of dutch embassy in Tehran. Later got promoted as a soldier to guard German embassy door in Tehran. His forms of attending posts is still available in museums. In sum, His dad is suspected to be from Palani tribe, who were a kurdish tribe from West Kermanshah, and East Diyala in Iraq, who immigrated to South Caspian regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> My problem is not that they write some historical nonsense to save face or want to deny Pre-Islamic or Islamic history. My main problem is that they are almost hellbent on starting silly discussions and provoking the Arab users here. Mostly people from the GCC. Nor do I understand why they feel the need to insult Arabs and Turks in Farsi language or on the Iranian section. Let me tell you that many Arabs can understand much of Farsi written language because of the shared alphabet and thousands of words in Farsi language of Arabic origin.
> We have no problem with admitting short-comings although probably more than any non-ME people but some Iranians take it to the extreme.
> In this case I provided Iranian authors (historians) and their work, Farsi sources, English sources etc. Yet the reply was that 100 million Arabs got killed yesterday and that it was nonsense.
> You see our regimes (Arab and Iranian regime) might have a problem with each other but most of the 500 million Arabs have no problem with Persians let alone Iranians. Moreover most of the Arab world is located far away from Iran so they are not even really part of it unless they just hear that Persians hate Arabs.
> It would be good if people could discuss normally but it seems impossible for some.


I'd rather not to speak about the specification of the discussion you have had with the guys, because I do really prefer not to even engage such discussions in this forum let alone reading the posts no matter Iranian or else.
In the preliminary stages of an addiction treatment process the first step for a candidate hophead would be to confess publicly that he admit being an addict or else the professionals would say that the treatment process has never been initiated. 
Accordingly, it has been quoted from Confucius the great in his attributed texts of "Five classics" that for a fruitful discussion to be started, involved parties should first admit either they lack some understandings or they have some doubts that they hope to be covered in the discussion. 
As neither of these initial conditions are satisfied in any of the discussions here on this forum I do strongly advise you not to enter such debates with those guys any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> No
> 
> Yup, Baku alone was producing half of total oil production of the world for decades
> 
> Yes, the main plan was defeating USSR close to Stalingrad, then go to Baku and capture oil fields.
> 
> There was not much tourists during Soviet times, if there was any  Soviets had very harsh policies in such cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people were not much informed back then. elite were also from Qajar tribe, in which were militarily defeated by GB. So, they could not do much, specially by considering that Farsis were allies with GB. Ataturk proposed to send an army to help us, but Qajar king refused, since it would have initiate a long civil war between Azeris/Turkmens supported by Ataturk and probably Russians and Iranians(farsis/Lurs/Kurds) supported by GB, causing millions of death. Although, now, I think we were wrong, since after the stabilizing the situation, millions of people died out of famine or in political prisons of Reza Shah.
> About Safavids, they were basically like the head of 12 Azeri tribes called Qizilbash. Qajars were one of these 12 tribes themselves. Yes, there are still many of these 12 tribes descendants. I, as a Qajar, know that our tribe has at least 20,000 members who live in Azerbaijan, Iran, USA, ... let alone Afshars who are much more bigger in size than us.
> 
> There are not much thing as Pahlavi tribe. Reza Shah was born in a stable and her mother was single parent to be polite  He joined military forces when he was a child and appointed to clean stables of dutch embassy in Tehran. Later got promoted as a soldier to guard German embassy door in Tehran. His forms of attending posts is still available in museums. In sum, His dad is suspected to be from Palani tribe, who were a kurdish tribe from West Kermanshah, and East Diyala in Iraq, who immigrated to South Caspian regions.



Ok, but did the Qajar or Safavid dynasties not rule what is now modern day Azerbaijan at some time? What I meant with "back then" was during the Qajar times. I know that the Russian Empire first really got involved in Caucasus 150 years ago so very recently if you look at history in its entirety.

Yes, it was quite impressive. I have read something similar once too.

Yes, my mother also travelled through Poland to Moscow and thereon to Batumi, Tbilisi and Baku. So not directly from Western Europe. The watermelons are apparently quite famous or were in the Soviet Union. Most came from Caucasus or Central Asia (Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan).

Back then most ME people were illiterate. Many are still today despite not being illiterate in reality but more brain damaged.

Very interesting indeed. Did the Safavids, when removed from power, not try to recapture the throne?

Yes, I know that it is just a family name I was just referring to their origin. Because Iran is a very diverse country and it surprises me that they were so anti non-Persian (apparently) if they themselves belonged to a minority in Iran.

Aha, so they are a Kurdish family. Interesting.

Thank you as usual my friend.

@New where are you from in Iran if I may ask and how is life in Iran right now? Is the country slowly trying to open up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Ok, but did the Qajar or Safavid dynasties not rule what is now modern day Azerbaijan at some time? What I meant with "back then" was during the Qajar times. I know that the Russian Empire first really got involved in Caucasus 150 years ago so very recently if you look at history in its entirety.
> 
> Yes, it was quite impressive. I have read something similar once too.
> 
> Yes, my mother also travelled through Poland to Moscow and thereon to Batumi, Tbilisi and Baku. So not directly from Western Europe. The watermelons are apparently quite famous or were in the Soviet Union. Most came from Caucasus or Central Asia (Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan).
> 
> Back then most ME people were illiterate. Many are still today despite not being illiterate in reality but more brain damaged.
> 
> Very interesting indeed. Did the Safavids, when removed from power, not try to recapture the throne?
> 
> Yes, I know that it is just a family name I was just referring to their origin. Because Iran is a very diverse country and it surprises me that they were so anti non-Persian (apparently) if they themselves belonged to a minority in Iran.
> 
> Aha, so they are a Kurdish family. Interesting.
> 
> Thank you as usual my friend.
> 
> @New where are you from in Iran if I may ask and how is life in Iran right now? Is the country slowly trying to open up?



Well, we fought three times against Russians.
1) 1796: Qajars defeated Russians and captured Georgia.
* which this war is removed from history books of Iran, since qajar Turks won the battle. 
2)1804-1813: Russians gained Georgia and north Azerbaijan.
3)1826-1828 The wars got terminated without success, and Qajars did not reclaim North Azerbaijan again.

So, at the time you mentioned, North Azerbaijan was part of Russia/USSR

Well, after Safavids, the power transfer to Afshars(A Qizilbash tribe) after some minor revolts caused by Afghans, and then transfer to Qajars(Another Qizilbash tribe), after another revolts in Southern region by Lurs, called Zand family.

So Basically, Safavids and their Qizilbash allies have rules iran up to Pahlavi(Palani) dynasty.

No problem, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Let me tell you a thing. Most of the Iranians that settled in the Arab world (mainly Iraq and the Arabian Peninsula - mostly Eastern Arabia) were Persians from nearby Southern Iran and then Iranian Arabs but also LURS who I think are an interesting people that not many know about.

In the GCC those people are called Hola and there are many prominent families so there are quite a few people who have Arab and Persian/Lur/Iranian Arab ancestry. Also Afro-Persians.

Hola (ethnic group) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In fact did you know that Eastern Africa, Horn of Africa, Swahili coastline (itself an Arabic word) was ruled by many centuries by Arabs (also Portuguese for a short period and British) and most famously the Omani Sultanate? Interestingly a few hundred/thousand Iranians from Southern Iran (Shiraz, Bushehr, Bandar Abbas etc. mainly from what I remember) settled in Zanzibar etc. too. The last Sultan of Zanzibar (from the Omani royal family) was deposed in 1964 and most Omani Arab advisers/residents were killed.

Zanzibar Revolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway many of the locals have Arab ancestry, Arabic is still the language of trade for the upper classes, there are Arab influences all over and Swahili language itself contains the most Arab words from any foreign language. They also used the Arabic alphabet at one time. Unfortunately there were also bad history such as the Arab Slave trade which in retro-perspective was a very wrong thing although common back then.

My question is if any Iranian Azerbaijanis also traveled that far away? What are the relations between Iranian Arabs and Azeris? Are they good?

In the Arab world many of the about 2-3 million Turkmens in total in Iraq and Syria have Azerbaijani background it has been said. Not from Turkmenistan actually.

So it seems to me that Arabs and Persians can work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

al-Hasani said:


> @New where are you from in Iran if I may ask and how is life in Iran right now? Is the country slowly trying to open up?


With all due respect dude, as I am now in a kinda hurry, lets continue our discussion later in a more appropriate interval.
Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> My question is if any Iranian Azerbaijanis also traveled that far away? What are the relations between Iranian Arabs and Azeris? Are they good?


No, Inanlu tribes have resided in the middle of Fars province in Iran, which is the most southern point that Azeris/Turks live.


> In the Arab world many of the about 2-3 million Turkmens in total in Iraq and Syria have Azerbaijani background it has been said. Not from Turkmenistan actually.


Well, All Oghuz turks, which means turks of Turkey, Azerbaijan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, and turkmenistan were called Turkmen  In a broader sense, Turkmens are not just turks of Turkmenistan. 
Yup, Iraqi turks almost speak in Southern Azerbaijani accent of Azerbaijani language, and it is said they are from descendants of Safavid Army in Iraq.
our bro, @Atilla_ORANKAY is Turkmen from Kirkuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> No, Inanlu tribes have resided in the middle of Fars province in Iran, which is the most southern point that Azeris/Turks live.
> 
> Well, All Oghuz turks, which means turks of Turkey, Azerbaijan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, and turkmenistan were called Turkmen  In a broader sense, Turkmens are not just turks of Turkmenistan.
> Yup, Iraqi turks almost speak in Southern Azerbaijani accent of Azerbaijani language, and it is said they are from descendants of Safavid Army in Iraq.
> our bro, @Atilla_ORANKAY is Turkmen from Kirkuk.



Aha. Yes geographically this makes sense. Iranian Arabs live among Persians, Lurs and Baluch. Similarly the 1-2 million people of Iranian origin that live in Eastern Arabia are mainly of Persian, Iranian Arab, Lur and Baluch origin.

Yes, I know about this connection. In this case most of the Arabs of Iraq and Syria and Turkmens have good ties. In Kirkuk for instance the local Arabs and Turkmens stick together and are against Kurdish attempts of hijacking this city. @1000 can confirm this as he has a grandmother that is Turkmen or what it was.

Also Ottoman armies I have read.

Anyway the Chinese user @Wholegrain is an eminent expert of Arab/Semitic history and I think that he also studies Arabic in Taiwan or where he lives. We miss his presence. He has also covered Turkmens in the Arab world but also Arabs in Caucasus and Central Asia/Afghanistan. He is a very knowledgable person.

You can see photos from Zanzibar in this thread that he once made.

Arabs in sub-Saharan Africa. | Page 2

Anyway I thought I was almost certain of there also being a presence of Azebaijani people in Eastern Africa. I must research on the history between Arabs and Azerbaijani people to learn more myself.

Azerbaijan is going to play against Italy in 40 minutes time btw!

KSA is playing against Uruguay and Suárez is back for the first time since his bitting. I do not know if you like football. It is 0-0 after the first half. Uruguay are 2 times World Champions and have the record in Copa América titles so they are one of the most historical national teams out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. Yes geographically this makes sense. Iranian Arabs live among Persians, Lurs and Baluch. Similarly the 1-2 million people of Iranian origin that live in Eastern Arabia are mainly of Persian, Iranian Arab, Lur and Baluch origin.
> 
> Yes, I know about this connection. In this case most of the Arabs of Iraq and Syria and Turkmens have good ties. In Kirkuk for instance the local Arabs and Turkmens stick together and are against Kurdish attempts of hijacking this city. @1000 can confirm this as he has a grandmother that is Turkmen or what it was.
> 
> Also Ottoman armies I have read.
> 
> Anyway the Chinese user @Wholegrain is an eminent expert in Arab history and I think that he also studies Arabic in Taiwan or where he lives. We miss his presence. He has also covered Turkmens in the Arab world but also Arabs in Caucasus and Central Asia/Afghanistan. He is a very knowledgable person.
> 
> You can see photos from Zanzibar in this thread that he once made.
> 
> Arabs in sub-Saharan Africa. | Page 2
> 
> Anyway I thought I was almost certain of there also being a presence of Azebaijani people in Eastern Africa. I must research on the history between Arabs and Azerbaijani people to learn more myself.
> 
> Azerbaijan is going to play against Italy in 40 minutes time btw!
> 
> KSA is playing against Uruguay and Suárez is back for the first time since his bitting. I do not know if you like football. It is 0-0 after the first half. Uruguay are 2 times World Champions and have the record in Copa América titles so they are one of the most historical national teams out there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124159



In sum, Turkmens of Syria are more related to Anatolia(Turkiye), and turkmens of Iraq are more connected to South Azerbaijan.
Syrian Turkmens are probably the related ones to Ottoman army. 
About Eastern Africa, I have not heard much from Azeris presence there, if there is any of us there, but I do know that Farsis, originally from the city of Shiraz, do live there.
 We normally don't have much chance against Italy  they have won world cup three times 
Well, be careful of Suarez, I hope your players wear steel clothing against his bitings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> In sum, Turkmens of Syria are more related to Anatolia(Turkiye), and turkmens of Iraq are more connected to South Azerbaijan.
> Syrian Turkmens are probably the related ones to Ottoman army.
> About Eastern Africa, I have not heard much from Azeris presence there, if there is any of us there, but I do know that Farsis, originally from the city of Shiraz, do live there.
> We normally don't have much chance against Italy  they have won world cup three times
> Well, be careful of Suarez, I hope your players wear steel clothing against his bitings



Yes, this is correct as a finger rule but the Ottomans also contributed to the number of Turkmens in Iraq.

It would be interesting if there were. Do you know what is the furthest away that Azerbaijanis settled before modern times and modern migrations? Because we Arabs are almost present everywhere. Even in Greenland there are Danish Arabs.

Italy is actually a 4 times World Cup Winner and they are a very strong team indeed.

No, our back four and team have many big Afro-Arabs they can deal with Suárez if he bites again otherwise we will behead him in Riyadh. After all this is where the game is played.

Nice, talking with you bro and always a pleasure. I have to go so take care.

Also congrats for being chosen as one of the host nations for the 2020 EURO! This is big news for Azerbaijan I imagine and good for Azerbaijani football!

KSA-Uruguay 1-1. Ok, result I guess but just a friendly. KSA were better which is promising for the Asian Cup in Australia in January. If we are lucky we might win for the 4th time and equal Japan's record of 4 victories.

Iraq:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

So did anyone watch the KSA-Uruguay game?

@Arabian Legend surely must have.






Commentator during the equalizing goal.

Saudi engineer in talks with govt to plant trees in desert | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Thoughts on this method? It could be of great help to almost half of the world if it worked on a large-scale and proved to be non-harmful for the crops be they trees, vegetables, fruits etc.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Also congrats for being chosen as one of the host nations for the 2020 EURO! This is big news for Azerbaijan I imagine and good for Azerbaijani football!


Well, yeah!!! After we supported Athletico Madrid club and they achieved tons of success, it was another good news. We are also hosting Quarter-finals and Group stage games along with Munich, Saint Petersburg and Rome, and top of cities like Amsterdam, Glasgow, ... which means a lot for me.
We have also achieved being host for the next Formula 1, Grand Prix games.
Last but not least, we achieved the host nation for the first European olympics(European Games 2015), in which we are excited about it. Baku European Games 2015




These are all happy news for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> Bro, Farsis are throughly brainwashed people. All they learn is to bash turks, europeans, ... in schools, and bash arabs through their opposition media in Los Angeles, and learning to mock pakistanis and hindis for being poor. Also, they think that they are german's cousins, and are the superior race. They are uneducated about their history, science, technology, and how to behave.
> Talking with them is like trying to pierce a rock with water droplets. I don't have the required patience to talk with such bigots anymore. So, I mostly ignore their comments.
> What's the point in talking with bigots?


 
@al-Hasani:

Modern day Persians are indoctrinated from an early age into an obsolete and awkward from of nationalism that takes them away from reality, and wrongly inflate their perception about themselves. This type of nationalism tries to rely, very heavily, on ancient imperial history to create a peculiar identity and "uniqueness" for the Persian people and their culture. While they have always had such national element in their spirit, before and after Islam, the rise of their nationalism can be associated with the rise of nationalism in Europe in the late 19th century and early 20th century.

We must also note that Reza Shah Pahlavi was inspired by Atatürk and his militant seculrization of Turkey, and most importantly, the replacement of the state religious identity with a national identity that doesn't really care much for historical fairness nor accuracy, so long as it brings the masses together. Reza Shah was also inspired by Nazism and has exploited the Aryan theory as much as he possibly could.

The main difference, however, is that the Persian nationalism traces back its "greatness" to the period that precedes Islam. Hence, its sever hostility to Islam and the people that first believed in it and carried it forward (Arabs). That's the complete opposite to Turks, where the back bone of their achievements was made under an Islamic flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> @al-Hasani:
> 
> Modern day Persians are indoctrinated from an early age into an obsolete and awkward from of nationalism that takes them away from reality, and wrongly inflate their perception about themselves. This type of nationalism tries to rely, very heavily, in ancient imperial history to create a peculiar identity and "uniqueness" for the Persian people and their culture among other cultures. While they have always had such national element in their spirit, before and after Islam, the rise of their nationalism can be associated with the rise of nationalism in Europe in the late 19th century and early 20th century.
> 
> We must also note that Reza Shah Pahlavi was inspired by Atatürk and his militant seculrization of Turkey and Turks, and most importantly, the replacement of the state religious identity with a national identity that doesn't really care much for historical fairness nor accuracy so long as it bring the masses together. Reza Shah was also inspired by Nazism and has exploited the Aryan theory as much as he possibly could.
> 
> The main difference, however, is that the Persian nationalism traces back its "greatness" to the period that precedes Islam. Hence, its sever hostility to Islam and the people that first believed in it and carried it forward (Arabs). That's the complete opposite to Turks, where the back bone of their achievements was made under an Islamic flag.



Well, secular and nationalist Turks don't have such problems with islam, including my self. why should we have problems with it? Well, I, myself, do not believe in this religion, but it does not mean that whatever it says is wrong or harmful, and also it does not undermine the impact of this religion in our history, culture, traditions, ... 
For example, That's why I don't see it necessary to bold the GokTurk Khanate (Pre-Islamic Turkic empire) and undermine Ottomans, or Safavids, or Seljuqs. They were all our ancestor, and we our proud of them all, no matter of them being muslim or not.
About Reza Shah, he wanted to imitate turks, but he obviously could not, since he had not the knowledge, studies, war experience, democratic spirit, ... of Ataturk, and young turks. That's why he looked ridiculous.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Full Moon said:


> ...
> 
> *We must also note that Reza Shah Pahlavi was inspired by Atatürk and his militant seculrization of Turkey, and most importantly, the replacement of the state religious identity with a national identity *that doesn't really care much for historical fairness nor accuracy, so long as it brings the masses together. Reza Shah was also inspired by Nazism and has exploited the Aryan theory as much as he possibly could.
> 
> ...




And it is at this moment he signed his end (Its judgment of death). Its absolute crime? Want to remove the mullahs their _‘Divine right privileges’_ (Policy, share of trade, religious tax, agricultural lands etc…). They subsequently totally recovered - and even more beyond their wildest dreams - by handling and ondoctrinement (False revolution in 1979) . And they keep now by force unlimited.



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> And it is at this moment he signed his end (Its judgment of death). Its absolute crime? Want to remove the mullahs their _‘Divine right privileges’_ (Policy, share of trade, religious tax, agricultural lands etc…). They subsequently totally recovered - and even more beyond their wildest dreams - by handling and ondoctrinement (False revolution in 1979) . And they keep now by force unlimited.
> ...


The problem was that he tried to achieve these stuff by brute force, and infamous political prisons. That's why people hated him, and his son, and whatever they did(or mostly wanted to do), hence when mullahs arrived, they got easily gathered under mullah flag, and the situation got worse.


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> Well, secular and nationalist Turks don't have such problems with islam, including my self. why should we have problems with it? Well, I, myself, do not believe in this religion, but it does not mean that whatever it says is wrong or harmful, and also it does not undermine the impact of this religion in our history, culture, traditions, ...
> For example, That's why I don't see it necessary to bold the GokTurk Khanate (Pre-Islamic Turkic empire) and undermine Ottomans, or Safavids, or Seljuqs. They were all our ancestor, and we our proud of them all, no matter of them being muslim or not.
> About Reza Shah, he wanted to imitate turks, but he obviously could not, since he had not the knowledge, studies, war experience, democratic spirit, ... of Ataturk, and young turks. That's why he looked ridiculous.


 
On the other hand, Persian nationalists hold "sever" views on Islam that they spread openly. It is not uncommon for them to even indoctrinate their children from birth into such overly expressed hostility. Some of them would even insist on the use of "_Dorood_" instead of "_Salam_", to pay back something to the _Tazis _(Arabs). Or even funnier, making sure that the kids loose resistance towards eating pork by having it regularly on the dinner table.

You may already know this website www.Iranian.com . In it, you will see a Nazi view on Islam and Arabs (without much distinction between the two). The funny thing is that most of the participants in this website are Persian immigrants to the EU and North America (where racial tolerance was the key for their immigration).

What would happen if they are treated in their "new home" with 1/10th of the bigotry they hold in their hearts?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Full Moon said:


> On the other hand, Persian nationalists hold "sever" views on Islam that they spread openly. It is not uncommon for them to even indoctrinate their children from birth into such overly expressed hostility. Some of them would even insists on the use of "_Dorood_" instead of "_Salam_", to pay back something to the _Tazis_. Or even funnier, making sure that the kids loose resistance towards eating pork by having it regularly on the dinner table.
> 
> You may already know this website www.Iranian.com . In it, you will see a Nazi view on Islam and Arabs (without much distinction between the two) by Persian nationalists. The funny thing is that most of the participants in this website's content are Persian immigrants to the EU and North America (where racial tolerance was the key for their immigration).
> 
> What would happen if they are treated in their "new home" with 1/10th of the bigotry they hold in their hearts?




Here is one example. OP of this thread:
Sunni Insurgents Step Up Attacks in Iran | Page 4

Iranians seem to like to make enemies with everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> Some of them would even insist on the use of "_Dorood_" instead of "_Salam_", to pay back something to the _Tazis_.


How did you know that they do so?  Are you sure you are not from Al-Ahwaz? 
Yeah, They do some really crazy stuff, since those ones have established their identity based on hating Arabs and Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

rmi5 said:


> The problem was that he tried to achieve these stuff by brute force, and infamous political prisons. That's why people hated him, and his son, and whatever they did(or mostly wanted to do), hence when mullahs arrived, they got easily gathered under mullah flag, and the situation got worse.




Even the softness, never there would be reached. The religion of the majority of the population (Masses) in Iran inculcated from childhood, the _myth_ that is _infallible Ayatollah supreme leader_ (The sole representative on earth of_ ‘Prophet Ali’_, for them) and therefore a divine right on every human being on earth. Therefore it is simply impossible as the population no longer believes in this faith.




...


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

rmi5 said:


> How did you know that they do so?  Are you sure you are not from Al-Ahwaz?
> *Yeah, They do some really crazy stuff, since those ones have established their identity based on hating Arabs and Islam.*




Or you live my friend, on _Mars _? Shi'ism was planned, created, organized (A protection against Arabs) with only goal, to preserve _the Persian identity _with the idea - crazy - one day to revive the Empire.




...


----------



## al-Hasani

@Full Moon

I know all this my brother.

Was is even more comical is that we as Arabs and Semites have a much older, significant and important pre-Islamic history as the cradle of civilization and being home to the oldest civilizations on the planet long before anyone had even heard about anything called "Iran" or anything called "Persians". We can cherish our pre-Islamic past but at the same time Islam is a very important part of our recent (last 1400 years) history and will probably continue to be so for a long time as it has given us a lot on all fronts be it religious, cultural, linguistic, military etc.

What is even more funny is that the Persians were civilized by us Semites and they adopted our customs, copied our pre-Islamic Gods (Assyrian Gods), national symbols, architecture, language (Aramaic) and even made Babylon their capital!

We don't need to talk about the religious, cultural, linguistic, military or even ethnical conquest by Arabs on the Persians. They realize it but they shun it away.

The most funny thing is that they would probably be just like their cousins in Tajikistan and Afghanistan had they not encountered us Semites in the ME and started meddling there. 

Also it's funny that they thing that Arabs attacked Iran first. Last time I checked they were occupying parts of the Arabian Peninsula, Iraq and Levant, Egypt despite them not being natives there etc. and Semites lived in those lands.

But let them continue to write historical nonsense and delude themselves and believe that they are "racially superior" despite genetically having few differences when it comes to other nearby ME peoples nor in terms of appearance by large.

But once again I have to state that not all Persians behave this way.

Anyway equaling Persians with Iranians is also nonsense as you have Iranian Arabs, Azerbaijani Turks, Baluch, Kurds, Lurs, Turkmen etc. peoples. Calling them Persians would be insulting to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> @Full Moon
> 
> I know all this my brother.
> 
> Was is even more comical is that we as Arabs and Semites have a much older, significant and important pre-Islamic history as the cradle of civilization and being home to the oldest civilizations on the planet long before anyone had even heard about anything called "Iran" or anything called "Persians". We can cherish our pre-Islamic past but at the same time Islam is a very important part of our recent (last 1400 years) history and will probably continue to be so for a long time as it has given us a lot on all fronts be it religious, cultural, linguistic, military etc.
> 
> What is even more funny is that the Persians were civilized by us Semites and they adopted our customs, copied our pre-Islamic Gods (Assyrian Gods), national symbols, architecture, language (Aramaic) and even made Babylon their capital!
> 
> We don't need to talk about the religious, cultural, linguistic, military or even ethnical conquest by Arabs on the Persians. They realize it but they shun it away.
> 
> The most funny thing is that they would probably be just like their cousins in Tajikistan and Afghanistan had they not encountered us Semites in the ME and started meddling there.
> 
> Also it's funny that they thing that Arabs attacked Iran first. Last time I checked they were occupying parts of the Arabian Peninsula, Iraq and Levant, Egypt despite them not being natives there etc. and Semites lived in those lands.
> 
> But let them continue to write historical nonsense and delude themselves and believe that they are "racially superior" despite genetically having few differences when it comes to other nearby ME peoples nor in terms of appearance by large.
> 
> But once again I have to state that not all Persians behave this way.
> 
> Anyway equaling Persians with Iranians is also nonsense as you have Iranian Arabs, Azerbaijani Turks, Baluch, Kurds, Lurs, Turkmen etc. peoples. Calling them Persians would be insulting to them.



Why these beoble like to start trouble?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Why these beoble like to start trouble?



They are idiots. I guess the Arab conquest on all levels still hurts. They could not even defeat an Iraq in a civil war (Kurds rebelling in the North and Shia's in the South) during the Iraq-Iran war and some of those fools think that they can invade the entire Arab world and conquer the 500 million or so Arabs. Delusion is a serious disease among SOME of them. It must be a pain in the *** being neighbors with them. Thankfully we have a Gulf that separates us. Iraqis are not that lucky though as the only Arabs.

If they hate Islam so much then let them convert to Zoroastrianism and let them worship their Semitic Assyrian Gods that they have stolen and the symbols they use too. Or they can join hands and convert to Hinduism with their "Aryan" cousins the Indians, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

RazPaK said:


> Why these beoble like to start trouble?




Simple, the myth (Faith) to be Aryan (Superior man).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Simple, the myth (Faith) to be Aryan (Superior man).



I am an Aryan! You are just envious!





Aryan power! Sieg Heil!


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> I am an Aryan! You are just envious!
> 
> 
> View attachment 125690
> 
> 
> Aryan power! Sieg Heil!





My _brother_, you scare me... 





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Summer Bishil











I did not know that Bandar joined the ranks of @Yzd Khalifa

Saudi American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Another life and bright future destroyed and another family in distress. This must stop.

الاختفاء "الغريب" في ماليزيا لمبتعث سعودي بأستراليا​





مشعل السحيمي المختفي من سيدني​

آخر تحديث: الثلاثاء 13 ذو الحجة 1435هـ - 7 أكتوبر 2014م KSA 07:22 - GMT 04:22
الثلاثاء 13 ذو الحجة 1435هـ - 7 أكتوبر 2014م

_لندن - كمال قبيسي_

أين حطت الرحال بمبتعث سعودي ظهر في ماليزيا بعد اختفائه قبل أسبوعين من حيث كان يدرس ويقيم في مدينة سيدني الأسترالية، أو بجوارها؟ الجواب صعب، لأن المعلومات قليلة عما حدث لمشعل صالح السحيمي بعد 3 أسابيع من اختفاء مبتعث آخر في قارة مختلفة بالطرف الأقصى من العالم، هو عبدالله القاضي، الشاب الذي باع إحدى سيارتيه في مدينة لوس أنجلوس، ثم اختفى حتى عن شقيقه المقيم هناك.

كل المعروف عن المبتعث المفقود، أنه كان يقيم في سيدني منذ عام ويدرس الإنجليزية تمهيدا لمواصلة تعليمه الجامعي والتحضير لمرحلة البكالوريوس، وفيها اختفى بعد يومين من العيد الوطني السعودي، أي في 25 سبتمبر الماضي، ثم ظهر بالتواصل الأثيري مع عائلته في السعودية بعد 5 أيام، ولكن في ماليزيا التي عاد واختفى فيها مجددا، أو ربما غادرها، وهو ما حمل "العربية.نت" لأن تتصل بالسفارتين السعوديتين في أستراليا وماليزيا، لكنهما مقفلتان بسبب عطلة العيد إلى الخميس.

الوحيد الذي تمكنت "العربية.نت" من الاتصال به بشأن السحيمي هو المقدم السعودي عمر الحصان، المشرف على الطلبة المبتعثين فقط من الحرس الوطني السعودي في أستراليا، حيث يقيم في مدينة تبعد 900 كيلومتر عن سيدني، هي "بريزبن" عاصمة ولاية "كوينزلاند" الساحلية بأقصى الشرق الأسترالي، لذلك لا يملك معلومات تلبي الفضول عن المبتعث الذي أثار اختفاؤه استغراب آخرين تطرقوا إليه.

مع ذلك قال المقدم عمر من هاتفه النقال: "سمعت بقصته من مواقع التواصل فقط (..) لا أعرف ظروف وتفاصيل اختفائه، ولا حتى إذا سافر إلى ماليزيا أصلا، إلا عندما أخبرتني أنت الآن. كل ما لديّ من معلومات عنه أنه في سيدني واختفى فيها ولم يغادرها"، وفق تعبيره.



*كتب لها "أنا بصحة جيدة" ثم اختفى*




أربع صور أخرى وضعها ذووه في حساب لهم بموقع "تويتر" التواصلي، طالبين المساعدة بالعثور عليه

لكن سفر السحيمي إلى ماليزيا ورد أمس الاثنين في صحيفة موثوقة، هي "الرياض" السعودية، ومعززاً بصورتين للمبتعث الذي ذكرت أنها أجرت اتصالاً بوالدته، فأخبرت أن آخر اتصال لها معه كان في 23 سبتمبر الماضي، وبعد يومين بث رسالة نصية إليها يخبرها أنه بخير ويتمتع بصحة جيدة، ثم اختفى فجأة ذلك اليوم.

تابعت "الرياض" وقالت إن والدته اتصلت بالمعهد الذي يدرس فيه بسيدني، فأفادها "أنه كان متغيباً عن الحضور منذ 20 يوماً"، مما دفعها للاتصال بسفارة المملكة في أستراليا، فأخبروها أنه "غادر أستراليا في رحلة دولية إلى ماليزيا"، فتواصلت بدورها مع سفارة المملكة بعاصمتها كوالالمبور، "فوعدتها خيراً ببذل كافة الجهود في البحث عنه"، وفقاً للصحيفة.

كما في "العربية.نت" معلومات منذ أمس مصدرها "السفارة السعودية في سيدني" من أنها تكثف من عمليات بحثها وإعلاناتها بين الطلبة السعوديين، وأن هاتفه طبقاً لمعلومات السفارة "مغلق منذ 20 سبتمبر الماضي، وهو الذي لم يعتد إغلاق هاتفه" بحسب زملائه.

*"كلنا محتاجينك، أبغي صوتي يصل لمشعل"*
وهناك حساب زارته "العربية.نت" في "تويتر" باسم meshal20127865 @ ودشنه أمس "أهل المفقود مشعل" ووضعوا فيه 5 صور مختلفة للسحيمي، لكنه خال تماماً من معلومات ضرورية عنه، كعمره ومن أين هو في المملكة، كما في أي معهد يدرس بسيدني، خصوصاً أن هناك بعض الالتباس الواضح، لأن عائلته تذكر أنه يدرس في "ولاية سيدني"، علماً أنها ليست ولاية، بل مدينة بولاية "نيو ثاوث ويلز" الواقعة عند الساحل الجنوبي لأستراليا.

وقد جعل "أهل المفقود مشعل" في حسابهم "هاشتاغ" سموه "#اختفاء_الطالب_مشعل_السحيمي" فانتشر سريعاً في "تويتر"، وأصبح مكتظاً بأدعية كررها كثيرون تضرعوا إلى الله بأن يعيده سالماً إلى ذويه. كما فيه كلام كثير عن اختفاء السحيمي، من أنه "غريب" وكذلك "مشبوه"، وبعضهم نقل عن والدته قولها: "أقول لمشعل إذا كنت تسمعني فأخبرني أنت وين؟ كلنا محتاجينك، أبغي صوتي يصل لمشعل، ما أبغي يسمعني أي أحد ثاني"، لكن مطلق هذه التغريدة التويترية لم يذكر مصدر ما نقل.

وكانت "العربية.نت" كتبت رسالة موحدة بالبريد الإلكتروني إلى ناديين للطلبة السعوديين في سيدني وكوالالمبور، لمعرفة إذا كان لدى القيّمين عليهما معلومات عن المبتعث المفقود، لكن أياً منهما لم يرد على الرسالة، لذلك فالمعلومات مازالت تراوح مكانها عن الاختفاء "الغريب" للسحيمي، ومازال سؤال مهم بلا جواب: لماذا تغيب المبتعث عن معهده 20 يوماً، ثم ترك دروسه وسافر إلى بلد لا ناقة له فيه ولا جمل على ما يبدو؟

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/last-pa...الغريب-في-ماليزيا-لمبتعث-سعودي-بأستراليا.html

http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/alth...يا-ترد-على-السفارة-السعودية.html#comment|list

Guys, please watch this video below. Many great points and more should be done to stop it. It is such a waste of talented youth and I feel sorry for the mothers whose children do not come back, especially. The recruiters should be dealt with very harshly if they are inside the country which some are indeed! AlShirian is an excellent host and funny as hell. I can't be the only one that watches his show?








Bubblegum Crisis said:


> My _brother_, you scare me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I am super Aryan!



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Or you live my friend, on _Mars _? Shi'ism was planned, created, organized (A protection against Arabs) with only goal, to preserve _the Persian identity _with the idea - crazy - one day to revive the Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not right. Traditional Shia Islam has nothing to do with Iran. Millions of Arabs were Shia before Shia even became the dominant sect of Iran. The Iranian ولاية الفقيه system is a Persian invention though. Persian as Persian after all the Mullah's that invented it claim paternal Arab ancestry (Sadah families). At least it is a new invention unique to the Iranian establishment. This is right. Some Arabs should stop thinking that Shias are the problem. No, it's the Persian regime and their supporters that are a problem. Whether in Iran, the Arab world or elsewhere! A clear distinction should be made!!!!!!! I cannot state this clearly enough! I am sure that even @Full Moon will agree with me on this.

Do we have a problem with our Shia community? The answer is no outside of a tiny, tiny, tiny number of troublemakers in you know what city led by you know which Mullah.


Anyway see here my brother.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ولاية_الفقيه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> On the other hand, Persian nationalists hold "sever" views on Islam that they spread openly. It is not uncommon for them to even indoctrinate their children from birth into such overly expressed hostility. Some of them would even insist on the use of "_Dorood_" instead of "_Salam_", to pay back something to the _Tazis _(Arabs). Or even funnier, making sure that the kids loose resistance towards eating pork by having it regularly on the dinner table.
> 
> You may already know this website www.Iranian.com . In it, you will see a Nazi view on Islam and Arabs (without much distinction between the two). The funny thing is that most of the participants in this website are Persian immigrants to the EU and
> North America (where racial tolerance was the key for their immigration).
> 
> What would happen if they are treated in their "new home" with 1/10th of the bigotry they hold in their hearts?


I think you should not open your mouth about things you don't know
If they use dorood and Salam that's their languege like Berbers use uzul instead of Salam 
Tazi mean taiyy tribe the named the arabs after that tribe


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I think you should not open your mouth about things you don't know
> If they use dorood and Salam that's their languege like Berbers use uzul instead of Salam
> Tazi mean taiyy tribe the named the arabs after that tribe



Don't act stupid. @Full Moon is right about everything that he wrote and everyone knows this.

Last time I checked half of their language is almost Arabic, their entire alphabet is Arabic aside from 3 new letters.

Yeah, right. Nonsense. We know what "tazi" means. This is the stupidest excuse in a long time.

@rmi5

Are you an Arab or Persian or where are you allegiances?

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mosamania @Ahmed Jo @Dino R. @Bubblegum Crisis @Awadd @Full Moon @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Halimi @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @agentny17 @Chai @Tunisian Marine Corps @1000 @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @Frogman @Hechmi Seif @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Don't act stupid. @Full Moon is right about everything that he wrote and everyone knows this.
> 
> Last time I checked half of their language is almost Arabic, their entire alphabet is Arabic aside from 3 new letters.
> 
> Yeah, right. Nonsense. We know what "tazi" means. This is the stupidest excuse in a long time.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Are you an Arab or Persian or where are you allegiances?
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Hazzy997 @Mosamania @Ahmed Jo @Dino R. @Bubblegum Crisis @Awadd @Full Moon @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Halimi @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @agentny17 @Chai @Tunisian Marine Corps @1000 @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @Frogman @Hechmi Seif @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian etc.


طی (قبیله) - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
تازی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
This from farsi wiki 
The iranian named the arabs tazi mistakenly after tayy tribe 
Like the European named the Native American as Indians 
The arabs named the Europeans as rums(Romans​


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> طی (قبیله) - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> تازی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> This from farsi wiki
> The iranian named the arabs tazi mistakenly after tayy tribe
> Like the European named the Native American as Indians
> The arabs named the Europeans as rums(Romans​



Tazi = Dog. Tayy the name of an ancient Arab tribe based in Najd but thought originally to be from Yemen. How do those two have any connection?

@rmi5

Is this correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Tazi = Dog. Tayy the name of an ancient Arab tribe based in Najd but thought originally to be from Yemen. How do those two have any connection?
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Is this correct?


Did you read the wiki source I cant farsi but I can understand some of it
Sag means dog in farsi


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Did you read the wiki source I cant farsi but I can understand some of it
> Sag means dog in farsi



No, I did not but Persian users when discussing with Arabs and angry call us "Tazi" which I think is dog. What is Tazi in Persian then? A dog breed? Tazi = Arab Saluki dog or what?

I thought that you knew Farsi.

Anyway we Arabs do not care. Read post 3977.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> No, I did not but Persian users when discussing with Arabs and angry call us "Tazi" which I think is dog. What is Tazi in Persian then? A dog breed? Tazi = Arab Saluki dog or what?
> 
> I thought that you knew Farsi.
> 
> Anyway we Arabs do not care. Read post 3977.


تازي=طائي 
The iranians call arabs as tazi after one arab tribe which is tayy tribe 
Arabs call Europeans as rom or Romans after one European civilization
Not all Europeans are Romans and not all arabs are from tayy tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> تازي=طائي
> The iranians call arabs as tazi after one arab tribe which is tayy tribe
> Arabs call Europeans as rom or Romans after one European civilization
> Not all Europeans are Romans and not all arabs are from tayy tribe



Are you sure about that because Farsi people also call the Arab Saluki dog for Tazi I think. I cannot open those Wiki links for some reason.

Saluki dog is a royal dog and the fastest dog in the world. Ideal for hunting. I have used one.


















What you two guys saying to all this? @Full Moon @rmi5

How come they started calling Arabs Tayy? Lakhmids were in Southern Iraq. Makes no sense. Arabs and Semites have encountered Southern Europeans for 10.000 years (the first farmers that migrated to Europe came from the Arab world) during the Neolithic times but at least the Arab generation of Prophet Muhammad (saws) called Europeans Romans because we faught and defeated the Romans. So it sticked. But Persians calling Arabs Tazi because of Tayy tribe makes little sense in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Are you sure about that because Farsi people also call the Arab Saluki dog for Tazi I think. I cannot open those Wiki links for some reason.
> 
> Saluki dog is a royal dog and the fastest dog in the world. Ideal for hunting. I have used one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126255
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126257
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you two guys saying to all this? @Full Moon @rmi5
> 
> How come they started calling Arabs Tayy? Lakhmids were in Southern Iraq. Makes no sense. Arabs and Semites had encountered Southern Europeans for 10.000 years (the first farmers that migrated to Europe came from the Arab world) during the Neolithic times but at least the Arab generation of Prophet Muhammad (saws) called Europeans Romans because we taught and defeated the Romans. So it sticked. But Persians calling Arabs Tazi because of Tayy tribe makes little sense in my eyes.


Maybe because tayy tribe was big and powerful tribe or was on of the first tribe to contact the persians???
The Spanish and Europeans called Native Americans as Indians because they thought they arrived in India
You should ask iranian members in the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Maybe because tayy tribe was big and powerful tribe or was on of the first tribe to contact the persians???
> The Spanish and Europeans called Native Americans as Indians because they thought they arrived in India
> You should ask iranian members in the forum



Tayy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tayy Tribe before Islam was mostly Christian and the others believe in Canaanite religions (one of the many ancient Semitic religions (Pagans) ). They lived in Northern Najd, Iraq and Syria but have now spread to all over the Arab and Muslim world. Some say that the Shammar tribe is from Tayy tribe. Many people in Iraq also have Al-Ta'ii surname.

Arab tribes in Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shammar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The famous generous Arab, Hatim al-Tai is one of the many characters of the Arabian Nights stories.

Hatim al-Tai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Banu Tamim had closer contacts with the first Persians who arrived to the ME 2800 years ago. Some Banu Tamim members were even Zoroastrians and some allies of the Persians.





> *Banī Tamīm, Tamim is one of the largest of all Arab tribes. The tribe's history goes back to ancient pre-Islamic times, a sister-clan of Quraysh. Today millions descend from the tribe in the Arabian Peninsula and neighboring countries such as Iraq, Qatar, Jordan, Syria, Egypt, Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and the United Arab Emirates.* The word Tamim in Arabic means strong and solid. The Bani Tamīm are located primarily in Najd (Central Saudi Arabia), central and southern Iraq (Basra and Diyala), the Iranian province of Khuzestan, and south and north Yemen (Hadhramaut and Ta'izz). Members of the tribe are commonly identified by the surnames "Al-Tamimi" or "al-Tamīmī", which can be spelled as "Al-Timimi" or "Al-Temimi" in reflection of the local accent. Some members of the Al Tamim tribe migrated to Morocco as well during the Arab expansion). They are called "Temim", "Tamim" or "Tamimy".
> *The tribe traces its lineage to Adnan and Biblical figures Ishmael and Abraham. It has been said that Banu Tamim could be the largest Arab tribe.* In pre-Islamic period Banu Tamim were allied with Sassanid Persians and were influenced by the Persian language and culture. *Some Tamimi's even became Zoroastrians*. The tribe embraced Islam in the eighth year after the Hijra. In an Islamic hadith, Prophet Muhammad remarked that the Tamīm tribe would be the most vigorous of his community in fighting the Dajjal (the Antichrist), an evil figure in Islamic eschatology. After Islam some groups of Tamimi's settled in border areas of Persia and gradually became bilingual in Arabic and Persian. *Large sections of the Banu Tamim in Iraq converted from Sunnism to Shi’ism just before or during the 19th century.*


 

Bani Tamim



> Malik bin Nuwaira was a chief of the Bani Yarbu', a large section of the powerful tribe of Bani Tamim which inhabited the north-eastern region of Arabia, above Bahrain.* Being close to Persia, some elements of the Bani Tamim had embraced Zoroastrianism, but by and large the tribe was pagan until Islam came to Arabia. *The centre of Malik's clan was Butah.*2* (See Map. 8).


Read more: Grande Strategy

Banu Tamim is the only Arab tribe of which some members embraced Zoroastrianism. Rest were Semitic pagans or Christians. So logically Farsis should call Arabs for Tamimis or Tamims and not Tazi after Tayy as you say.

Are you not a Tamimi @SALMAN AL-FARSI ?

This warrants an investigation I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Tayy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Tayy Tribe before Islam was mostly Christian and the others believe in Canaanite religions (one of the many ancient Semitic religions (Pagans) ). They lived in Northern Najd, Iraq and Syria but have now spread to all over the Arab and Muslim world. Some say that the Shammar tribe is from Tayy tribe. Many people in Iraq also have Al-Ta'ii surname.
> 
> Arab tribes in Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Shammar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The famous generous Arab, Hatim al-Tai is one of the many characters of the Arabian Nights stories.
> 
> Hatim al-Tai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Banu Tamim had closer contacts with the first Persians who arrived to the ME 2800 years ago. Some Banu Tamim members were even Zoroastrians and some allies of the Persians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bani Tamim
> 
> 
> Read more: Grande Strategy
> 
> Banu Tamim is the only Arab tribe of which some members embraced Zoroastrianism. Rest were Semitic pagans or Christians. So logically Farsis should call Arabs for Tamimis or Tamims and not Tazi after Tayy as you say.
> 
> Are you not a Tamimi @SALMAN AL-FARSI ?
> 
> This warrants an investigation I believe.


No I am not tamimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Or you live my friend, on _Mars _? Shi'ism was planned, created, organized (A protection against Arabs) with only goal, to preserve _the Persian identity _with the idea - crazy - one day to revive the Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very wrong bro. The first shiites were yemenite tribes. @al-Hasani is more expert in this stuff. Then later, some of these tribes emigrated to Qom(basically they were the ones who founded this city), and also Kashan. Yet, they did not find much fans in persians. Then, the massive wave of sufism came, and some sufis, like Shah Ne'matAllah Vali, and Ghutb Al-din Heydar, got some support, specially in Turkic tribes of Azerbaijan and Anatolia. Safavids later emerged among Turks, not persians, as a shia sufi movement, which spread shiism in Iran. Also, Most famous Shia clerics have been Arabs from Iraq, in contrast to Sunnism in which there were some Afghan/Farsi scholars like Abu Hanifah, and Muslim Bukhari, ... So, conceptually, Shiism is even developed more by arabs than Sunnism, and its spread is done by Turks(like spread of sunni islam in sub continent and Balkan, ... which was done by Turks as well). Relating the concept of Shia/Sunni to Arab/Farsi fights is very new, and started after Iranian Revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Not right. Traditional Shia Islam has nothing to do with Iran. Millions of Arabs were Shia before Shia even became the dominant sect of Iran. The Iranian ولاية الفقيه system is a Persian invention though. Persian as Persian after all the Mullah's that invented it claim paternal Arab ancestry (Sadah families). At least it is a new invention unique to the Iranian establishment. This is right. Some Arabs should stop thinking that Shias are the problem. No, it's the Persian regime and their supporters that are a problem. Whether in Iran, the Arab world or elsewhere! A clear distinction should be made!!!!!!! I cannot state this clearly enough! I am sure that even @Full Moon will agree with me on this.
> 
> Do we have a problem with our Shia community? The answer is no outside of a tiny, tiny, tiny number of troublemakers in you know what city led by you know which Mullah.
> 
> 
> Anyway see here my brother.
> 
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ولاية_الفقيه



That's exactly right. That's why Arab shias in Iraq and Turk Shias in Azerbaijan are different from Persian so called shias. As you correctly mentioned, Velayat Faqih is a new bid'ah in shiism, which is even considered as blasphemy by some high rank shia marja', and I believe that they are right. Grand Ayatullah Khoyi(RIP) never approved Velayat Faqih. In shiism, it's not allowed to try to establish a religious government by using the name of islam before Imam Mahdi arrives, since it would sectarian problems and its incompetency would defame Islam. As history proved, Shia maraja' were right, and Iranian revolution ruined the reputation of islam for millions of people. Before revolution, there were even some clerics in Qom who were washing a cup if Khomeini had been drink from it, since they believed Khomeini is no longer a muslim because of such beliefs. Velayat Faqih has nothing to do with true shiism, and it's a new persian/uneducated bid'ah.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I think you should not open your mouth about things you don't know
> If they use dorood and Salam that's their languege like Berbers use uzul instead of Salam


Bro, it's hard to find a normal religious person who uses "doroud" instead of "Salam". People who want to purify farsi from Arabic, use "Doroud" instead 


> Tazi mean taiyy tribe the named the arabs after that tribe


No, a person from Tay, is called Taa'ee in farsi. I am not sure, but I think "Taazi" is derived from the verb "Taazandeh" as a subject name. Taazandeh means the one who invades, or something similar.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> طی (قبیله) - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> تازی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> This from farsi wiki
> The iranian named the arabs tazi mistakenly after tayy tribe
> Like the European named the Native American as Indians
> The arabs named the Europeans as rums(Romans​


I read wiki, first wiki is not reliable, but this is what wiki says:
نام تازی ظاهراً تغییریافتهٔ واژه طی‌زی است به معنای کسی که در قبیلهطی زندگی می‌کند.[۳] برخی نیز تازی را منسوب به تاز به معنی تازَنده و مهاجم می‌انگارند که یادآور یورشهای گاه‌ و بیگاه اعراب به شهرهای ایران است.[_چه کسی؟_] بعدها ایرانیان این نام را به کل عربان اطلاق کردند.

It says, there is two theory behind it. First, it's derived from Tay, which I think it's ridiculous, second theory is that it's coming from "Taaz", and "Taazandeh" as I said in my previous post. it means invader.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Tazi = Dog. Tayy the name of an ancient Arab tribe based in Najd but thought originally to be from Yemen. How do those two have any connection?
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Is this correct?


Tay has nothing to do with tazi. first, a person from Tay is called Taa'ee not tazi, and second Tay tribe were not living in Persians neighborhood. "Sag e Taazi" means Arabic dog. Taazi means invader and plunderer in Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

This is completely correct. The problem nowadays is that people do not study history anymore and just look at recent history without going into depth. This disappoints me as there are 50-80 million Shia Arabs out there and Shia Islam originated in the Arab world too (Hijaz and Southern Iraq) and later spread to the remaining world. Let alone Karbala and Najaf being located in Iraq.

Moreover many Arab dynasties from Al-Andalus to Iran were Shias. Or what about the Fatimid Dynasty which is probably the most import Shia dynasty? Shia Arabs founded it and they also ruled Hijaz at one point. Their empire was almost as big as the Ottomans!

It lasted for almost 300 years too so not just for a few years or decades.

Fatimid Caliphate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is always controversial to speak about who the first "Shias" or "Sunnis" were. After all Shias believe that the Prophets (saws) family were the first Shias and their companions especially those of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). At that time many Arab clans/tribes also pleaded allegiance to Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) or his two sons. Shias consider them Shias.

Yes, I have read about some Yemenite famileis/clans/tribes settling in Iran and founding cities there and they might very well have been Shias but during the Islamic Conquest of Persia the majority of the conquerors were Sunnis and Sunni Islam was first spread to Iran and later what is now Central Asia, Pakistan etc.

It is interesting because many of the Arab kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms etc. adhered to different sects depending on the time periods and they stretched from Al-Andalus in the West to what is now Pakistan in the East and Syria in the North to East Africa in the South.

Then you had Ibadis, Sufis and now extinct madahib.

But I think that @Bubblegum Crisis refers to this below

Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (which is a new invention from my understanding) rather than Shia Muslims overall. Or at least I hope so.

Right now I am about to read about Ibadism which I find kind of interesting. Not much information about them and they are mainly based in Oman and parts of Algeria, Libya and East Africa. There have also been a lot of interesting madahib that are now "extinct" or at least followed by very few Muslims. Once they played a big role in Islamic theology.

One can say a lot about Islam but from a historical viewpoint it is surely interesting.

Honestly speaking I am saddened when Muslims or just people from the same country or region kill each other due to such stupidity like a slightly different sect from the same religion let alone people killing each other due to different religions or views etc.



rmi5 said:


> Tay has nothing to do with tazi. first, a person from Tay is called Taa'ee not tazi, and second Tay tribe were not living in Persians neighborhood. "Sag e Taazi" means Arabic dog. Taazi means invader and plunderer in Farsi.



I thought that this made no sense when I read it. Not sure what Salman tried to tell here, LOL. Anyway it is good if they call us invader and plunderer. I just wonder what they were when they occupied Eastern Arabia, Yemen and large parts of what is now the Arab ME or previously Semitic speaking ME.

But is Tazi also not the Farsi name for Saluki dog? They are lovely dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> This is completely correct. The problem nowadays is that people do not study history anymore and just look at recent history without going into depth. This disappoints me as there are 50-80 million Shia Arabs out there and the Shia Islam originated in the Arab world too (Hijaz and Southern Iraq) and later spread to the remaining world. Let alone Karbala and Najaf being located in Iraq.
> 
> Moreover many Arab dynasties from Al-Andalus to Iran were Shias. Or what about the Fatimid Dynasty which is probably the most import Shia dynasty. Arabs founded them and they also ruled Hijaz at one point. Their empire was almost as big as the Ottomans!
> 
> It lasted for almost 300 years!
> 
> Fatimid Caliphate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This is completely right. BTW, Fatimids had immense impact on other parts of islamic world as well. Hasan Sabbah, and his followers were fans of Fatimids as well.


> It is always controversial to speak about who the first "Shias" or "Sunnis" were. After all Shias believe that the Prophets (Saws) family were the first Shias and their companions especially those of Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra). At that time many Arab clans/tribes also pleaded allegiance to Ali ibn Abi Talib (ra) or his two sons. Shias consider them Shias.
> Yes, I have read about some Yemenite famileis/clans/tribes settling in Iran and founding cities there and they might very well have been Shias but during the Islamic Conquest of Persia the majority of the conquerors were Sunnis and Sunni Islam was first spread to Iran and later what is now Central Asia, Pakistan etc.


That's right. It is believed that first individuals, except for Ahl al Bayt, were people like Salman, Abu Dhar, Ammar bin Yasir, ...
The first tribes, though, were yemenite tribes who immigrated to Southern Iraq.


> It is interesting because many of the Arab kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms etc. adhered to different sects depending on the time periods and they stretched from Al-Andalus in the West to what is now Pakistan in the East and Syria in the North to East Africa in the South.
> 
> Then you had Ibadis, Sufis and now extinct madahib.





> Guardianship of the Islamic Jurists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (which is a new invention from my understanding) rather than Shia Muslims overall. Or at least I hope so.
> 
> Right now I am about to read about Ibadism which I find kind of interesting. Not much information about them and they are mainly based in Oman and parts of Algeria, Libya and East Africa. There have also been a lot of interesting madahib that are now "extinct" or at least followed by very few Muslims. Once they played a big role in Islamic theology.


They were once really strong in South and South eastern Iran as well.


> One can say a lot about Islam but from a historical viewpoint it is surely interesting.
> 
> Honestly speaking I am saddened when Muslims or just people from the same country or region kill each other due to such stupidity like a slightly different sect from the same religion let alone people killing each other due to different religions or views etc.





> I thought that this made no sense when I read it. Not sure what Salman tried to tell here, LOL. Anyway it is good if they call us invader and plunderer. I just wonder what they were when they occupied Eastern Arabia, Yemen and large parts of what is now the Arab ME or previously Semitic speaking ME.
> 
> But is Tazi also not the Farsi name for Saluki dog?



 No, it does not mean dog. it's plunderer. As I remember, two thing though, are referred with the term tazi, which are "Asb e Tazi", meaning Arabian Horse, and "Sag e Tazi", meaning Arabian dog. I don't know what breed are Tazi dogs or Saluki dogs, though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> That's exactly right. That's why Arab shias in Iraq and Turk Shias in Azerbaijan are different from Persian so called shias. As you correctly mentioned, Velayat Faqih is a new bid'ah in shiism, which is even considered as blasphemy by some high rank shia marja', and I believe that they are right. Grand Ayatullah Khoyi(RIP) never approved Velayat Faqih. In shiism, it's not allowed to try to establish a religious government by using the name of islam before Imam Mahdi arrives, since it would sectarian problems and its incompetency would defame Islam. As history proved, Shia maraja' were right, and Iranian revolution ruined the reputation of islam for millions of people. Before revolution, there were even some clerics in Qom who were washing a cup if Khomeini had been drink from it, since they believed Khomeini is no longer a muslim because of such beliefs. Velayat Faqih has nothing to do with true shiism, and it's a new persian/uneducated bid'ah.
> 
> 
> Bro, it's hard to find a normal religious person who uses "doroud" instead of "Salam". People who want to purify farsi from Arabic, use "Doroud" instead
> 
> No, a person from Tay, is called Taa'ee in farsi. I am not sure, but I think "Taazi" is derived from the verb "Taazandeh" as a subject name. Taazandeh means the one who invades, or something similar.
> 
> 
> I read wiki, first wiki is not reliable, but this is what wiki says:
> نام تازی ظاهراً تغییریافتهٔ واژه طی‌زی است به معنای کسی که در قبیلهطی زندگی می‌کند.[۳] برخی نیز تازی را منسوب به تاز به معنی تازَنده و مهاجم می‌انگارند که یادآور یورشهای گاه‌ و بیگاه اعراب به شهرهای ایران است.[_چه کسی؟_] بعدها ایرانیان این نام را به کل عربان اطلاق کردند.
> 
> It says, there is two theory behind it. First, it's derived from Tay, which I think it's ridiculous, second theory is that it's coming from "Taaz", and "Taazandeh" as I said in my previous post. it means invader.


I was talking about the athiests or the ones who became christains who live in n america and Europe they hate arabs and islam they use dorood instead of Salam 
The same with the Berbers in North Africa who hate arabs and islam they use uzul instead of Salam 
About tazi I heard before that its meaning invader but I also heard it comes from tayy tribe and its mean arabs 
Thanks for clearing the information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I was talking about the athiests or the ones who became christains who live in n america and Europe they hate arabs and islam they use dorood instead of Salam
> The same with the Berbers in North Africa who hate arabs and islam they use uzul instead of Salam
> About tazi I heard before that its meaning invader but I also heard it comes from tayy tribe and its mean arabs
> Thanks for clearing the information



Berbers do not hate Arabs. In fact most North Africans are a mixture of Arabs and Berbers. It's only a few Berbers who want a Berber country of their own despite that probably not going to happen. Anyway even if we look past that then Arabs and Berbers are distantly related.

Anyway @rmi5 thanks for clarifying it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I was talking about the athiests or the ones who became christains who live in n america and Europe they hate arabs and islam they use dorood instead of Salam


You are exactly right. In addition, even many muslim persian who hate arabs, use this word, since as they say, they want to purify Farsi from Arabic.


> The same with the Berbers in North Africa who hate arabs and islam they use uzul instead of Salam


I did not know much about such Berbers.


> About tazi I heard before that its meaning invader but I also heard it comes from tayy tribe and its mean arabs
> Thanks for clearing the information


No problem brother. I think the root from Tay does not make sense for me, since a person from Tay, is a Taa'ee not a Taazi in farsi language.



al-Hasani said:


> Berbers do not hate Arabs. In fact most North Africans are a mixture of Arabs and Berbers. It's only a few Berbers who want a Berber country of their own despite that probably not going to happen. Anyway even if we look past that then Arabs and Berbers are distantly related.
> 
> Anyway @rmi5 thanks for clarifying it bro.


There is one of those algerian Berbers in ME section, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Bro, Farsis are throughly brainwashed people. All they learn is to bash turks, europeans, ... in schools, and bash arabs through their opposition media in Los Angeles, a*nd learning to mock pakistanis and hindis for being poor*. Also, they think that they are german's cousins, and are the superior race. They are uneducated about their history, science, technology, and how to behave.
> Talking with them is like trying to pierce a rock with water droplets. I don't have the required patience to talk with such bigots anymore. So, I mostly ignore their comments.
> What's the point in talking with bigots?



Joke's on them, if they were so smart, then they would know a large number of Indians aren't Hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Joke's on them, if they were so smart, then they would know a large number of Indians aren't Hindi


All Indian are called "Hendi" in farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

Our Berber friend, Ceylal.



> Admit what? How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? *And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture*... For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection

PS; I made that troll thread long ago to troll an Jewish suicide troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> All Indian are called "Hendi" in farsi



Well Iranians do have better living standards and are better in all HDI components 

Perhaps in 30 or so years with good economic growth and drastic improvement in living standards maybe Indians can reply back in kind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Our Berber friend, Ceylal.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection
> 
> PS; I made that troll thread long ago to troll an Jewish suicide troll.



Hatred between arabs and berbers does not make sense at all. It's like me hating tatar turks.







well, can a sane person hate these tatars?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Berbers do not hate Arabs. In fact most North Africans are a mixture of Arabs and Berbers. It's only a few Berbers who want a Berber country of their own despite that probably not going to happen. Anyway even if we look past that then Arabs and Berbers are distantly related.
> 
> Anyway @rmi5 thanks for clarifying it bro.





rmi5 said:


> You are exactly right. In addition, even many muslim persian who hate arabs, use this word, since as they say, they want to purify Farsi from Arabic.
> 
> I did not know much about such Berbers.
> 
> No problem brother. I think the root from Tay does not make sense for me, since a person from Tay, is a Taa'ee not a Taazi in farsi language.
> 
> 
> There is one of those algerian Berbers in ME section, though.


Some of the Berbers not all of them they are blinded by their nationalistic propaganda they are racists some of them hate arabs and others hate islam 
The majority of Berbers love islam and became muslims by their own free will some of them are misguided like the kurds France lied on them same with the kurds who's Great Britain told them that they have imaginary country which lead to bloody conflicts french tried the same by encourage the Berber nationalism and taureg it's divide and rule tactics 
the Berbers saved Andalus from falling during yousef bin tashfeen time 
the Berbers fought against the European Christians and protected islam in North Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Berbers do not hate Arabs. In fact most North Africans are a mixture of Arabs and Berbers. It's only a few Berbers who want a Berber country of their own despite that probably not going to happen. Anyway even if we look past that then Arabs and Berbers are distantly related.
> 
> Anyway @rmi5 thanks for clarifying it bro.



This is carrying on the discussion from before.

If oyu ever do visit India as a tourist, Visit Delhi and North for Mughal architecture and Islamic architecture 

Go to Kerala and Goa for the touristy places. And i recommend visiting Tamil Nadu and Hampi in Karnataka to see some ornate, large ancient Hindu temples


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Well Iranians do have better living standards and are better in all HDI components
> 
> Perhaps in 30 or so years with good economic growth and drastic improvement in living standards maybe Indians can reply back in kind



Well, the point is about not being racists 
reciprocating such things is a form of racism again



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Some of the Berbers not all of them they are blinded by their nationalistic propaganda they are racists some of them hate arabs and others hate islam
> The majority of Berbers love islam and became muslims by their own free will some of them are misguided like the kurds France lied on them same with the kurds who's Great Britain told them that they have imaginary country which lead to bloody conflicts french tried the same by encourage the Berber nationalism and taureg it's divide and rule tactics
> the Berbers saved Andalus from falling during yousef bin tashfeen time
> the Berbers fought against the European Christians and protected islam in North Africa



In addition, they have racial and linguistic connections with arabs. such hatred will not make sense at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

too muxh reading. just stick with lizard eater and majoosi please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Well Iranians do have better living standards and are better in all HDI components
> 
> Perhaps in 30 or so years with good economic growth and drastic improvement in living standards maybe Indians can reply back in kind



That might be so but there are also almost 1.3 billion of you. Obviously this creates huge challenges. At least 40% of your population did not die due to famine 100 years ago.

Well, Turks and Tatars are a bit closer related to each other than Arabs and Berbers but there is still pre-Islamic relations indeed.

@rmi5
Anyway most of those few Berbers that cry about Arabs forget that the Arabs in their own countries and they themselves have Arab and Berber blood in them. So they are basically hating on themselves. It is like if we Arabs started to hating on our own Semitic ancestors who came from various Semitic backgrounds. It would make no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> *Well, the point is about not being racists*
> reciprocating such things is a form of racism again



I agree. There are numerous Indian engineers, scientists and doctors (Nerds!) So it's not a question of racial inferiority.


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Some of the Berbers not all of them they are blinded by their nationalistic propaganda they are racists some of them hate arabs and others hate islam
> The majority of Berbers love islam and became muslims by their own free will some of them are misguided like the kurds France lied on them same with the kurds who's Great Britain told them that they have imaginary country which lead to bloody conflicts french tried the same by encourage the Berber nationalism and taureg it's divide and rule tactics
> the Berbers saved Andalus from falling during yousef bin tashfeen time
> the Berbers fought against the European Christians and protected islam in North Africa



Well, it is funny that Berbers are racist towards anyone as they are Africans firstly and secondly originally from Mali and related to such peoples as Tuaregs and others. In fact Tuaregs are Berbers themselves. Yes, of course Berbers played a big role in Islam. But after 1400 years of Arab and Berber intermarriages in Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia you cannot talk about purely Berbers or Arabs anymore outside of isolated villages. Moreover you also have influences from Sub-Saharan Africans, Europeans, Turks etc.

I got no problem with Berbers whatsoever. When we lived in France I always had good relations with them and they admitted themselves that they themselves have Arab blood in them like most other North Africans but that they just embraced Berber culture. Anyway there are not many of them overall. 25-30 million or so.

The recent generations of the Moroccan royal family are actually a good example of racial mixture. The paternal lineage is Arab, the Moroccan's current wife is Berber and his grandmother was half Arab and half Sub-Saharan (Afro-Arab). They probably also got some Turkish and European in them.









With the former King of Spain.

I have noticed that this is common in Morocco. I only believe that you will encounter "pure" Berbers in the Atlas Mountains and deserts of Morocco. But even those have probably mixed with Arabs or outsiders at some point. Likewise the same goes for the Arabs of Morocco and Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Well, it is funny that Berbers are racist towards anyone as they are Africans firstly and secondly originally from Mali and related to such peoples as Tuaregs and others. In fact Tuaregs are Berbers themselves. Yes, of course Berbers played a big role in Islam. But after 1400 years of Arab and Berber intermarriages in Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia you cannot talk about purely Berbers or Arabs anymore outside of isolated villages. Moreover you also have influences from Sub-Saharan Africans, Europeans, Turks etc.
> 
> I got no problem with Berbers whatsoever. When we lived in France I always had good relations with them and they admitted themselves that they themselves have Arab blood in them like most other North Africans but that they just embraced Berber culture. Anyway there are not many of them overall. 25-30 million or so.



btw, I read your epic duel posts against the Kurdish posters here XD.

But in all my naivety, I hope all the minorities in Iraq can be protected. The longer this ISIS is allowed to tun roughshod, the worse it is for the region.

Before, I wished to see Assad removed (we all know how he and his dad have handled their 'subjects'). But I am having second thoughts.


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Hatred between arabs and berbers does not make sense at all. It's like me hating tatar turks.
> 
> View attachment 126552
> 
> 
> well, can a sane person hate these tatars?


Who is this she looks familiar???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> btw, I read your epic duel posts against the Kurdish posters here XD.
> 
> But in all my naivety, I hope all the minorities in Iraq can be protected. The longer this ISIS is allowed to tun roughshod, the worse it is for the region.
> 
> Before, I wished to see Assad removed (we all know how he and his dad have handled their 'subjects'). But I am having second thoughts.



LOL, I have not had any "epic dual" with Kurdish posters here mate, as there is only one on PDF (outside the Iranian troll Haman10) and I have not discussed with him about Kurds other than 2-3 posts. His name is Al-Kurdi.

I had a long discussion with a few users about the conflict in Syria and their false allegations that I disproved by using sources, well-known historical events and exposed their hypocrisy in general. You are free to read that debate.

It's just that the city is called Ayn al Arab, Kurds not being native to those lands and having a very bad history when it comes to the natives (Assyrians, Chaldeans, Syriacs, Arabs or basically us Semites) and the international community suddenly crying out for them and going berserk while Syria and Iraq have been on fire for 3-4 years now. But those were not Kurds so maybe that's why people did not care. Anyway it's just annoying that people act like ISIS has started to kill people now when they have been killing locals (Christians, Muslims, Arabs, Turkmens) for 3-4 years now without much media going THAT berserk. Let alone the horrors of the Al-Assad regime.

Ayn al Arab is now a fight between YPG/PKK and ISIS. There are no civilians anymore. In the meantime Al-Assad continues to carpet bomb people and ISIS continues to kill civilians in Iraq and other areas of Syria.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this she looks familiar???



Putin's girlfriend. Indeed she looks familiar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this she looks familiar???




My wife. Behave yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this she looks familiar???



She is a champion in Olympics, and also Putin's Girl Friend 
Alina Kabaeva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> LOL, I have not had any "epic dual" with Kurdish posters here mate, as there is only one on PDF (outside the Iranian troll Haman10) and I have not discussed with him about Kurds other than 2-3 posts. His name is Al-Kurdi.
> 
> I had a long discussion with a few users about the conflict in Syria and their false allegations that I disproved by using sources, well-known historical events and exposed their hypocrisy in general. You are free to read that debate.
> 
> It's just that the city is called Ayn al Arab, Kurds not being native to those lands and having a very bad history when it comes to the natives (Assyrians, Chaldeans, Syriacs, Arabs or basically us Semites) and the international community suddenly crying out for them and going berserk while Syria and Iraq have been on fire for 3-4 years now. But those were not Kurds so maybe that's why people did not care. Anyway it's just annoying that people act like ISIS has started to kill people now when they have been killing locals (Christians, Muslims, Arabs, Turkmens) for 3-4 years now without much media going THAT berserk. Let alone the horrors of the Al-Assad regime.
> 
> Kobane is now a fight between YPG/PKK and ISIS. There are no civilians anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> *Putin's girlfriend. Indeed she looks familia*r.



Lucky bastard! some guys have all the luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> My wife. Behave yourself.





Razbak, LOL it was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> She is a champion in Olympics, and also Putin's Girl Friend
> Alina Kabaeva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Kazakh girls are hottest out of Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Kazakh girls are hottest out of Turks.



Nah, Tatars and Azeris are the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Nah, Tatars and Azeris are the best



I was about to believe you but I decided to do some research and youtube Kazakh girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Razbak, LOL it was awesome



I thing RazPak is setting up himself for polonium poisoning, if you know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Ravi Nair

I am of course firstly not cheering for ISIS and never did. I am not against Kurds I am just against the hypocrisy in terms of coverage regarding Syria and Iraq. Now this ISIS assault on Ayn Al Arab is obviously horrible and all that but how come is it treated as something new? Dozens of cities in both Syria and Iraq have fallen victims to similar behavior from ISIS and assaults. Much, much bigger than Ayn al Arab for that matter and much more bloody too!

Yet the coverage was never that big. When ISIS were massacring Iraqi Shia Arab soldiers and civilians in general (Arabs and Turkmen) the media never went this much berserk. As soon as the Kurds started getting hit a bit (mostly YPG and PKK) hell broke lose. Of course this is pathetic and not right.

Moreover Kurds are the last people to cry about genocide. When their Yazidi cousins were massacred by ISIS (apparently) they did nothing. The Iraqi army saved the Yazidis. The Kurds took part in horrible massacres on the NATIVE Semitic Assyrians, Syriac, Chaldeans etc. who btw hate Kurds for that reason today and for them stealing their lands in Northern Iraq and now Northern Syria.

Moreover the Kurds are now occupying Kirkuk despite that city being majority Arab and Turkmen. Now they do not want to leave or leave other territories they gained control of after the Iraqi army fled Mosul and large parts of Northern Iraq.

Let me once again remind you of the fact that Ayn Al Arab is now an empty town. All it hosts are YPG, PKK and ISIS fighters and 4-5 families that refused to leave. Rest escaped to Turkey. The same Turkey that is now blamed for not engaging with ISIS (who can turn on them) or helping YPG/PKK, Kurdish groups that are responsible for 30.000 Turkish deaths.

Lastly the West largely looked silently at the massacres that the Al-Assad regime, ISIS etc. have been committing for years now. Same with Iraq. Now due to Ayn Al Arab etc. the focus has gotten bigger but this is bound in hypocrisy as Al-Assad continues his carpet bombings and ISIS continues their massacres in their ISIS-controleld areas in both Iraq and Syria.

Why is the West not going this much Berserk to safe those people?

So this is pretty much my view regarding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I thing RazPak is setting up himself for polonium poisoning, if you know what I mean


Yeah 
Russians are really tough people. killing with knives or guns does not seem manly enough for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Ravi Nair said:


> I thing RazPak is setting up himself for polonium poisoning, if you know what I mean




That's cuz Butin in not man enough to fight me face to face.

Anyways I will add Kazakh, Azeri, and Butin's gf to my harem.

Tahya AL-BAKISTAN!

Yallah habibis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @Ravi Nair
> 
> I am of course firstly not cheering for ISIS and never did. I am not against Kurds I am just against the hypocrisy in terms of coverage regarding Syria and Iraq. Now this ISIS assault on Ayn Al Arab is obviously horrible and all that but how come is it treated as something new? Dozens of cities in both Syria and Iraq have fallen victims to similar behavior from ISIS and assaults. Much, much bigger than Ayn al Arab for that matter and much more bloody too!
> 
> Yet the coverage was never that big. When ISIS were massacring Iraqi Shia Arab soldiers and civilians in general (Arabs and Turkmen) the media never went this much berserk. As soon as the Kurds started getting hit a bit (mostly YPG and PKK) hell broke lose. Of course this is pathetic and not right.
> 
> Moreover Kurds are the last people to cry about genocide. When their Yazidi cousins were massacred by ISIS (apparently) they did nothing. The Iraqi army saved the Yazidis. The Kurds took part in horrible massacres on the NATIVE Semitic Assyrians, Syriac, Chaldeans etc. who btw hate Kurds for that reason today and for them stealing their lands in Northern Iraq and now Northern Syria.
> 
> Moreover the Kurds are now occupying Kirkuk despite that city being majority Arab and Turkmen. Now they do not want to leave or leave other territories they gained control of after the Iraqi army fled Mosul and large parts of Northern Iraq.
> 
> Let me once again remind you of the fact that Ayn Al Arab is now an empty town. All it hosts are YPG, PKK and ISIS fighters and 4-5 families that refused to leave. Rest escaped to Turkey. The same Turkey that is now blamed for not engaging with ISIS (who can turn on them) or helping YPG/PKK, Kurdish groups that are responsible for 30.000 Turkish deaths.
> 
> Lastly the West largely looked silently at the massacres that the Al-Assad regime, ISIS etc. have been committing for years now. Same with Iraq. Now due to Ayn Al Arab etc. the focus has gotten bigger but this is bound in hypocrisy as Al-Assad continues his carpet bombings and ISIS continues their massacres in their ISIS-controleld areas in both Iraq and Syria.
> 
> Why is the West not going this much Berserk to safe those people?
> 
> So this is pretty much my view regarding this.



When Arabs and Turkmens fled from ISIS, and kurds did not let them in Erbil, and other cities of their own country, *Iraq*, they are crying why Turks and Arabs are not fighting in Ayn Al'Arab on their behalf when their supapower aryan PKK goons are fleeing like 6 year old girls. They still have the audacity to mock Iraqi army which saved their *** by retaking Mosul dam, providing CAS(Close Air Support), ... The media is really ridiculously biassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Nah, Tatars and Azeris are the best



I must say that I have been pleasantly surprised by especially Tatars and Azeris so I second that. Turkish girls are more similar to ME girls to me. Sometimes I can't tell them apart from Arab girls even. Tatars and Azeris are more exotic. Tatars especially can come in many shapes and forms (LOL, just like all peoples almost) but I think you know what I mean. Some look purely Slavic (Russian), some ME while others look very Mongoloid and others look a mixture of all 3.

Irina Shayk the girlfriend of the world's biggest crybaby is one example of a exotic looking Tatar IMO.

Women from Caucasus have also been known for their beauty and thick black hair in Europe, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Speaking about women then I have always liked the Queen of Jordan (Rania). She has that noble/innocent/friendly look about here. To me it seems that she has no evil in her even which I rarely see in women. It also helps that she is apparently an awesome women in real life. The King of Jordan is a lucky man.









For a 44 year old she is doing extremely well IMO.

@BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I must say that I have been pleasantly surprised by especially Tatars and Azeris so I second that. Turkish girls are more similar to ME girls to me. Sometimes I can't tell them apart from Arab girls even. Tatars and Azeris are more exotic. Tatars especially can come in many shapes and forms (LOL, just like all peoples almost) but I think you know what I mean. Some look purely Slavic (Russian), some ME while others look very Mongoloid and others look a mixture of all 3.
> Irina Shayk the girlfriend of the world's biggest crybaby is one example of a exotic looking Tatar IMO.



Yeah, I agree. 
We, azeris, were sometimes called as tatars of Caucasus in older times, as well. Almost all Azeris have such mixture of European, ME, and Mongoloid genes. For example, some of my cousins are blonds with blue eyes, and some of my other relatives look very close to ME people. My uncle has very distinct mongoloid genes. also, many people have very exotic looks as you correctly mentioned, which is due to this mixture. I, myself had golden/olive hairs and colored eyes when I was born, then it became dark, and after my puberty, it is started slowly to revert back  Well, to be honest, I am happy with it, since having a bit exotic look, immensely boosts your chance in attracting girls, at least it has been so for me compared to my friends.

Russians and tatars are also mixed as well. Just Russians have more european/blonde look, and genes and we have more ME, mongoloid genes. 

As you know the north and Central Asia, and Eastern Europe is a big plane which causes people from different parts to mix easily with each other over thousands of years.

Irina Shayk is really beautiful. These exotic looking ones are the most beautiful women in my opinion.



al-Hasani said:


> Speaking about women then I have always liked the Queen of Jordan (Rania). She has that noble/innocent/friendly look about here. To me it seems that she has no evil in her even which I rarely see in women. It also helps that she is apparently an awesome women in real life. The King of Jordan is a lucky man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126641
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126642
> 
> 
> For a 44 year old she is doing extremely well IMO.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE



She is really beautiful. looks Southern European/Arab mixed to me. She looks more like a 25-30 years old women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> @Ravi Nair
> 
> I am of course firstly not cheering for ISIS and never did. I am not against Kurds I am just against the hypocrisy in terms of coverage regarding Syria and Iraq. Now this ISIS assault on Ayn Al Arab is obviously horrible and all that but how come is it treated as something new? Dozens of cities in both Syria and Iraq have fallen victims to similar behavior from ISIS and assaults. Much, much bigger than Ayn al Arab for that matter and much more bloody too!
> 
> Yet the coverage was never that big. When ISIS were massacring Iraqi Shia Arab soldiers and civilians in general (Arabs and Turkmen) the media never went this much berserk. As soon as the Kurds started getting hit a bit (mostly YPG and PKK) hell broke lose. Of course this is pathetic and not right.
> 
> Moreover Kurds are the last people to cry about genocide. When their Yazidi cousins were massacred by ISIS (apparently) they did nothing. The Iraqi army saved the Yazidis. The Kurds took part in horrible massacres on the NATIVE Semitic Assyrians, Syriac, Chaldeans etc. who btw hate Kurds for that reason today and for them stealing their lands in Northern Iraq and now Northern Syria.
> 
> Moreover the Kurds are now occupying Kirkuk despite that city being majority Arab and Turkmen. Now they do not want to leave or leave other territories they gained control of after the Iraqi army fled Mosul and large parts of Northern Iraq.
> 
> Let me once again remind you of the fact that Ayn Al Arab is now an empty town. All it hosts are YPG, PKK and ISIS fighters and 4-5 families that refused to leave. Rest escaped to Turkey. The same Turkey that is now blamed for not engaging with ISIS (who can turn on them) or helping YPG/PKK, Kurdish groups that are responsible for 30.000 Turkish deaths.
> 
> Lastly the West largely looked silently at the massacres that the Al-Assad regime, ISIS etc. have been committing for years now. Same with Iraq. Now due to Ayn Al Arab etc. the focus has gotten bigger but this is bound in hypocrisy as Al-Assad continues his carpet bombings and ISIS continues their massacres in their ISIS-controleld areas in both Iraq and Syria.
> 
> *Why is the West not going this much Berserk to safe those people*?
> 
> So this is pretty much my view regarding this.



the same reason for the longest time, Eurpoeans cared zilch about Balkan Muslims and what was happening to them.

It's the.....

'I' word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> We, azeris, were sometimes called as tatars of Caucasus in older times, as well. Almost all Azeris have such mixture of European, ME, and Mongoloid genes. For example, some of my cousins are blonds with blue eyes, and some of my other relatives look very close to ME people. My uncle has very distinct mongoloid genes. also, many people have very exotic looks as you correctly mentioned, which is due to this mixture. I, myself had golden/olive hairs and colored eyes when I was born, then it became dark, and after my puberty, it is started slowly to revert back  Well, to be honest, I am happy with it, since having a bit exotic look, immensely boosts your chance in attracting girls, at least it has been so for me compared to my friends.
> 
> Russians and tatars are also mixed as well. Just Russians have more european/blonde look, and genes and we have more ME, mongoloid genes.
> 
> As you know the north and Central Asia, and Eastern Europe is a big plane which causes people from different parts to mix easily with each other over thousands of years.
> 
> Irina Shayk is really beautiful. These exotic looking ones are the most beautiful women in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> She is really beautiful. looks Southern European/Arab mixed to me. She looks more like a 25-30 years old women.



This is interesting! Yes, I have seen this in Azerbaijanis too although I am less familiar with you guys. To me Azerbaijani people are more exotic and diverse in terms of looks than nearby Armenians and Georgians.

I think that Azerbaijanis have a wealthy mixture of indigenous Caucasian genes, ME influences and Mongoloid/Turkic influences. With Tatars it is similar but without the Caucasian component. I believe that it is replaced with the Slavic one instead when it comes to Tatars of Tatarstan. This is also natural due to the region they inhabit.

I think that brother @Alienoz_TR is of Tatar origins? Probably Crimean.

This is very correct. Lowland regions were always more prone to influences from the outside. This is the same guess in the Arab world. A good example is Iraq and Najd for instance (although Iraq more so because Najd was a more difficult region to inhabit due to the mountainous regions, desert, steppes, valleys - not that Iraq does not have those but just not in the same amount) where people really come in many different looks. It is very interesting. While in the more mountainous regions of the Arabian Peninsula the variety in looks seem to be somewhat smaller. Hijaz is here excluded due to having been an area of trade, pilgrimage for thousands of years, even way before Islam, and due to its proximity to Levant, Egypt, Yemen, Sudan and further away Iraq, the Eastern Mediterranean and Horn of Africa.

LOL, that is good!

Indeed she is. I think that she has stated herself that this look has helped her model career greatly and something about being confused for an Latin women sometimes.

Yes, indeed. But actually she has a somewhat typical look (facial features) of Levant and Hijaz. It is hard to describe. Here I am talking about those of "purely" Arab origins as Hijaz is one of the most diverse places in the Muslim world. It is home alone to 200.000 people of Turkish ancestry.





This is for instance, Princess Haya bint al Hussein. The current wife of the Ruler of Dubai.

Princess Haya bint Al Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

She is also doing well for her age too. But I guess she has all the help that she needs that ordinary women do not have access to so a bit unfair to compare royals with your average 40-45 old from the region let alone the world.



Ravi Nair said:


> the same reason for the longest time, Eurpoeans cared zilch about Balkan Muslims and what was happening to them.
> 
> It's the.....
> 
> 'I' word.



Exactly. I just wish for an end to both ISIS and Al-Assad. Of course Al-Assad is a better choice than ISIS, almost everyone is, but that does not suddenly stop him from being a mass child-murderer or a horrible dictator. He surely has proven that to be the case and UN already declared him a war criminal.

It is just as if people have forgotten about the crimes of Al-Assad just because something even worse or more precisely similar have reappeared.

Honestly speaking ME deserves new leaders everywhere. People deserve better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

how've you been @al-Hasani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> This is interesting! Yes, I have seen this in Azerbaijanis too although I am less familiar with you guys. To me Azerbaijani people are more exotic and diverse in terms of looks than nearby Armenians and Georgians.


Yes, That's true. Armenians generally look Middle Eastern to me, and less diverse. In some extent, they look similar to kurds for me, which makes sense, since most Armenians are not caucasians and have immigrated to caucasus from east Turkey, during ethnic tensions between muslims and Armenians during WW1. After all, they are genetically 2/3 Iranic and 1/3 Caucasian, and other mixes as some of their scholars say. Georgians are also mixed, but I think less than us. Georgian women are beautiful but obnoxious in some extent. Their men are really good, friendly and cultured people. Dagestan is probably the most diverse place on the earth as some people say. its population is less than 3 million but they are consisted of over 20 major,(even maybe 100 or so in total) of different ethnic groups. It's one of the most beautiful places. IMO, other North caucasians like Chechens, Circassians, ... are less diverse than Dagestanis. Chechens and Circassians have really beautiful girls, though.  some of the most beautiful ones in all muslim people, and good if you look for some beautiful muslim wife 
I suggest you to see Caucasus some time in future. Caucasus has an astonishing nature as well. Well, one of my future plans is working and earn money in USA, then go to caucasus for the retired age, and buy some farm and land.



> I think that Azerbaijanis have a wealthy mixture of indigenous Caucasian genes, ME influences and Mongoloid/Turkic influences. With Tatars it is similar but without the Caucasian component. I believe that it is replaced with the Slavic one instead when it comes to Tatars of Tatarstan. This is also natural due to the region they inhabit.





> This is very correct. Lowland regions were always more prone to influences from the outside. This is the same guess in the Arab world. A good example is Iraq and Najd for instance (although Iraq more so because Najd was a more difficult region to inhabit due to the mountainous regions, desert, steppes, valleys - not that Iraq does not have those but just not in the same amount) where people really come in many different looks. It is very interesting. While in the more mountainous regions of the Arabian Peninsula the variety in looks seem to be somewhat smaller. Hijaz is here excluded due to having been an area of trade, pilgrimage for thousands of years, even way before Islam, and due to its proximity to Levant, Egypt, Yemen, Sudan and further away Iraq, the Eastern Mediterranean and Horn of Africa.





> LOL, that is good!
> 
> Indeed she is. I think that she has stated herself that this look has helped her model career greatly and something about being confused for an Latin women sometimes.
> 
> Yes, indeed. But actually she has a somewhat typical look (facial features) of Levant and Hijaz. It is hard to describe. Here I am talking about those of "purely" Arab origins as Hijaz is one of the most diverse places in the Muslim world. It is home alone to 200.000 people of Turkish ancestry.


wow 200,000?  I did no know that. I just thought that some Circassian have emigrated there from former Ottoman empire, and didn't know there are also this much turks living there.


> View attachment 126689
> 
> 
> This is for instance, Princess Haya bint al Hussein. The current wife of the Ruler of Dubai.
> 
> Princess Haya bint Al Hussein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> She is also doing well for her age too. But I guess she has all the help that she needs that ordinary women do not have access to so a bit unfair to compare royals with your average 40-45 old from the region let alone the world.


Yeah, I agree. Also another point is that when you are an Emir, you would choose the best looking women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Senk Lotta (Uzbekistan women working in Indonesia, once married Indonesian man)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> how've you been @al-Hasani ?



I have been very well. How about you? Did you have a good Eid al-Adha?



rmi5 said:


> Yes, That's true. Armenians generally look Middle Eastern to me, and less diverse. In some extent, they look similar to kurds for me, which makes sense, since most Armenians are not caucasians and have immigrated to caucasus from east Turkey, during ethnic tensions between muslims and Armenians during WW1. After all, they are genetically 2/3 Iranic and 1/3 Caucasian, and other mixes as some of their scholars say. Georgians are also mixed, but I think less than us. Georgian women are beautiful but obnoxious in some extent. Their men are really good, friendly and cultured people. Dagestan is probably the most diverse place on the earth as some people say. its population is less than 3 million but they are consisted of over 20 major,(even maybe 100 or so in total) of different ethnic groups. It's one of the most beautiful places. IMO, other North caucasians like Chechens, Circassians, ... are less diverse than Dagestanis. Chechens and Circassians have really beautiful girls, though.  some of the most beautiful ones in all muslim people, and good if you look for some beautiful muslim wife
> I suggest you to see Caucasus some time in future. Caucasus has an astonishing nature as well. Well, one of my future plans is working and earn money in USA, then go to caucasus for the retired age, and buy some farm and land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow 200,000?  I did no know that. I just thought that some Circassian have emigrated there from former Ottoman empire, and didn't know there are also this much turks living there.
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Also another point is that when you are an Emir, you would choose the best looking women



Yes, Armenians tend to look more ME than Caucasian by far. At least from what I have seen. There are quite a few Armenians in Lebanon for instance and they are sometimes difficult to pick apart from the locals. I don't know about their genetic makeup. As always there are many theories out there regarding genetics and new information is constantly coming forward in this regard.

I am yet to encounter any person from Georgia so I cannot tell anything negative or positive about them other than some of their dresses and swords being similar to what I have seen among mountain people of Yemen.

It is funny that you mention this because I have always had somewhat of an interest in Caucasus. For various reasons. First it being a somewhat unknown region to the world but at the same time neighboring ME. Arabs and other Semites also had a presence there and there was cooperation with the locals. Moreover the mountains there have always been interesting for me and it almost being a peninsula divided between the Black Sea and Caspian Sea (both almost landlocked seas). Also because of the Chechen conflict that was widely exposed in the Arab in the 1990's and early 2000's. I remember watching my first scenes of battle/fighting from there. Ironically not from Palestine, Gulf War (Iraq, Kuwait) or Afghanistan. Or at least this is what I recall. In reality I might be wrong.

I have also found it very interesting that most Caucasian people (paternally at least) originate from the Fertile Crescent and many of the haplogroups that especially the people of Dagestan share and other areas of Caucasus are those that you can also find on the Arabian Peninsula and Arab ME. Sometimes the people of Dagestan have the highest frequencies of those haplgroups (some people (80-90% of the total population tested) for instance belong to the same haplogroup! On the other hand as you say the diversity is enormous.

Speaking about most diverse then I think that Sub-Saharan Africa and Africa in general are widely recognized as the most diverse areas but I am sure that Dagestan is up there.

Moreover I find some of the Caucasian languages really unique. They sound so different from any other language out there. Also the amount of different languages. It is all very interesting.

That's sound as a very good plan! I would go for it.

Actually it is quite disputed but I am pretty sure that the number is around that number. You can also see it by some of the family names. In Makkah alone one neighborhood (soon to be demolished) is home to 100.000 Burmese for instance. Mostly illegal migrants though.

Yes, of course that helps a lot. Anyway I am of the opinion that the most beautiful girls out there are those that you never spot in the news, on the internet etc. Social media such as Facebook, Twitter is really a good media to find them.

@Indos

She looks Slavic to me in the first photo. When I think of Uzbeks I think of this:









Most Uzbeks have very clear Mongoloid features/influences IMO.

Anyway enough of anthropology for this month I believe.

Anyway what do you think of her below?:

Her name is Summer Bishil.









Half Saudi Arabian and half American (not sure what ethnicity her mother is though).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

Yup more Slavic than Mongoloid, but of course she is Muslim...............  




Senk Lotta

Yes, that Arab-American is very beautiful

I hope I can bring my Arab (Palestinian-Malaysian blood) relative photo to this Thread, she looks more beautiful than the picture I posted above  Too bad she hasn't yet visited Jakarta since I meet her several years ago 





Indonesian-British Blood (Nadine Alexandra)

She is the woman I that I have told you that I meet "accidently," 

Some Western Women actually have some skin problem even though they are quite pretty.

Once again I don't get alert, there is some one who wants Future Indonesia-Saudi Pact never exist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

al-Hasani said:


> Speaking about women then I have always liked the Queen of Jordan (Rania). She has that noble/innocent/friendly look about here. To me it seems that she has no evil in her even which I rarely see in women. It also helps that she is apparently an awesome women in real life. The King of Jordan is a lucky man.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126641
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126642
> 
> 
> For a 44 year old she is doing extremely well IMO.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE


she is really pretty

she look 28-29 years old

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos

Brother Indonesia and Saudi Arabia (the entire Arabian Peninsula) will be brotherly people forever. We share blood (there are millions of Arab-Indonesians, Arab-Malaysians) and there are also many people of Indonesian origins on the Arabian Peninsula, we have had very ancient trading ties and cultural ties (I think that we were the second after the Indians that started to have really close ties with Indonesia, Malaysia etc.), we share the same fiqh (Shafi'i  ), Arabs (Yemenis and Hijazis mainly) sailors and merchant spread Islam peacefully to Indonesia (this is why you are the world's biggest Shafi'i country and also Muslim country!) many similar foods, what we in the Arab world call for "Indian" spices are actually Indonesian ones because this is where most of the world's species always came from etc. Indonesia/Malaysia are my favorite countries in that part of Asia (North Asia, East Asia, South Asia and South East Asia).

Alsos for some strange reason many Arab men have a fetish for South East Asian women. This has also created unfortunate incidents I have heard about but please forgive us. Those vandals act same with our women and all other.

I hope that you are doing very well brother and a shame that we have not talked for such long. I hope you had a blessed Eid al-Adha.

I always hope the best for Indonesia and Malaysia!

Also I should not forget my favorite Indonesian natural painter. Radeh Saleh.

Raden Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






I forgot Brunei. Them too. A lot of people from KSA visit Malaysia and also study there. Very popular country.

SEJARAH BANGSA ARAB

Sorry, wrong link. I do not speak Bahasa but I think it is about Arab families in Brunei. But anyway many Hijazis have Indonesian/South East Asian ancestry because many pilgrims settled and Indonesians were always one of the biggest pilgrim groups. Many also came for trade and choose to settle.

We have even Chinese too.

Your cousins the Filipinos are also lovely people. They are one of the most respected migrant groups in KSA despite mostly being Catholic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

I am so bored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

RazPaK said:


> I am so bored.


does these change your conditions? 










Turkmen Gelin-Ve-Gyzlary

turkmen gyzlary

★TolkunFM♬™ TŰRKMENISTAN★

??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

asena_great said:


> does these change your conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkmen Gelin-Ve-Gyzlary
> 
> turkmen gyzlary
> 
> ★TolkunFM♬™ TŰRKMENISTAN★
> 
> ??



Perhaps If they jumped out of my computer screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

RazPaK said:


> Perhaps If they jumped out of my computer screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

*@Aegis DDG*

I hope that your question was answered by me accordingly in this thread below.

The Concept of the Pan-Malay Union: A discussion | Page 11

May I ask why you asked this question in a thread about South East Asia? Just curious.

Also are you fully Habesha (Ethiopian/Eritrean) or half that and South East Asian? Quite a mix if that is the case I have to say!


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Thanks Brother, I do also hope you are well there in Denmark

Actually I don't have any blood relation with Malaysian, but one of my aunt married a Saudi National (Malaysian origin) whose first wife is Palestinian. Some branch of my family are Saudi national since long time ago as I have told you before, but still have pure Indonesian blood (but the last generation have Saudi and Pakistani (blood) wife) .

Yes, they get there because of trading, which is a natural trait for Minang Kabau people. Our tribe also live every where in South East Asian Region because of their trading activities. Even the first modern heads of state of both Malaysia and Singapore come from my ethnic/ tribe.

Philippine was a Muslim Kingdom before, Catholic is there because of Spain. I believe Filipinos that settle at Saudi are from Mindanao Island which is Muslim area. 

I heard @Arabian Legend went to Indonesia, visiting Puncak at West Java, just recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Thanks Brother, I do also hope you are well there in Denmark
> 
> Actually I don't have any blood relation with Malaysian, but one of my aunt married a Saudi National (Malaysian origin) whose first wife is Palestinian. Some branch of my family are Saudi national since long time ago as I have told you before, but still have pure Indonesian blood (but the last generation have Saudi and Pakistani (blood) wife) .
> 
> Yes, they get there because of trading, which is a natural trait for Minang Kabau people. Our tribe also live every where in South East Asian Region because of their trading activities. Even the first modern heads of state of both Malaysia and Singapore come from my ethnic/ tribe.
> 
> Philippine was a Muslim Kingdom before, Catholic is there because of Spain. I believe Filipinos that settle at Saudi are from Mindanao Island which is Muslim area.
> 
> I heard @Arabian Legend went to Indonesia, visiting Puncak at West Java, just recently.



For now I am surviving. Thanks. Hope you are doing well in humid Jakarta.

People from South East Asia have been present in Hijaz and the Arabian Peninsula since we Arabs and South East Asians encountered each other on the big oceans and obviously due to trade and thus mutual influences the ties grew strong. The migration both ways was almost constant but often at low levels. In certain periods of history the migrations were bigger due to various reasons. Some of them being political and others economical. It is by no means any surprise that there are Saudi Arabian nationals of South East Asian (mainly Indonesian and Malaysian) ancestry at all nor that some of the families have kept intermarrying with their own community.

Indonesia being the biggest archipelago in the world it is only logical that people were based around trade and seamanship. Similarly the inhabitants of the Arabian Peninsula (it being a peninsula) also very often looked towards the seas and oceans hence the Arabian Sea being called the Arabian Sea. it's a testament to the big role Arabs played in nearby seas millenniums before Islam and during the Islamic period. Well, back then I am not sure if they were known as Arabs, Semites or whatever but at least they lived on the Arabian Peninsula/ME.

Actually most of the Filipinos in KSA are Christian but it is correct that many are also Muslims from Mindanao. Can I ask you a question as a local? Are the people of Mindanao not related with Malay people? Or is it Indonesians? Because I know that there are many different ethnic groups in the Philippines. Correct me if I am wrong.

I am not aware of that but I envy him if he did travel there. Lucky bastard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos what is the situation when it comes to the few troublemakers such as Abu Bakar Bashir and his group and Abu Sayyaf (Philippines)? Are those vandals under control? You never hear about any trouble in Indonesia. You seem to be on a very good track economically, politically and militarily. You also have a big potential and the 4th biggest population in the world. I think that a lot of reasons and credit can be given to the Shafi'i fiqh. There are barely any problems in countries with that fiqh. Somalia and Chechnya being the only exceptions and parts of Yemen but Chechnya had nothing to do with religion but was a struggle for independence and more political rights and more autonomy if I am not mistaken while Somalia despite being in chaos for the past 30 years only has Al-Shabaab as troublemakers and they number a few thousand. Yemen is also most political and AQAP are militant Jihadists (not Shafi'is) while Houthis are Zaydi's.

I really want to visit Indonesia.
















I hear that you have a very good reputation as people among visitors which you can be proud of.

Mate, can you mention me the most famous Shafi'i scholars in Indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Yes, talking about our terrorist they are under control now. Actually the movement has been started long time ago, we had huge war with them before in the past. At some degree, Aceh war can be seen as part of them in term of the history concern.

Yes, generally we are Safii follower, but for Todays Muslim, we are not really that fanatic, so 4 madzab can be taught simultaneously. The thing that is quite unique for Indonesian case is that we are lucky to have Muslim leaders that favor moderate Islam. In my opinion, the real Islam is the moderate one.

In term of Sufism teaching, as I see it as another important aspect to moderate our type of Islam, I can say that some people just learn it from classic book directly. It is for the educated one. But, for uneducated people (the majority), they learned it from their cleric. What I mean "educated" in here is not in term of formal education, but in term of how well their understanding about religion + adequate analytical skills.

I want to also add that there are two big grouping in Indonesia in relation to Islamic Teaching. Nahdatul Ulama (NU) which is more Sufism oriented (old teaching) and Muhammadiyah which is the first Wahhabi movement in Indonesia, but this group also use intellectual and democratic approach in their teaching.

The emergence of this group is relatively in the same time with Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. Later, Muhammadiyah embraces Sufism as well. But the Sufism they use is the kind of Sufism that is cleaned from any wrong act that is not in line with Quran and Hadist. One of the famous leader of Muhammadiyah is also making a Sufi book. Tasawuf Moderen. This person is also from West Sumatra like me. He is so famous, and even though he has passed away, many of his students shape Todays Indonesia Islamic Teaching.








Hamka (born in 1908)


Actually there are only two tribes/ethnic in Indonesia that are so famous for their trading and voyagers which are Minang Kabau from West Sumatra and Bugis from Sulawesi Island. Indonesia has around 300 different ethnic, but 50 % of them are Javanese and Sundanese. Maybe because our land is not as good as Java. I am myself living in Jakarta, at Java, it means I don't live in West Sumatra.

Most of us are in the big group of Malay, which is comprised of most Indonesian/Malaysian/Brunei/some Singaporean/ Most Philippines. So we are related with Mindanao people as well.

Bugis people living in Sulawesi has more relation with Mindanao people since they are very close geographically


Minang Kabau/Bugis Blood



Marini Zumarnis

Malaysian who has Bugis Blood





Lisa Surihani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> wow 200,000?  I did no know that. I just thought that some Circassian have emigrated there from former Ottoman empire, and didn't know there are also this much turks living there.



My mother's side of the family is actually of Turkce ancestry, and I do have extended family members in Yalova, Turkey. So yeah, there is about 200,000 people of Turkish ancestry in Saudi Arabia at least if not more.

Like someone said once, Saudi Arabia was a huge immigration location, "the America of the Muslim world" for a time, so there are many races and different origins of people, but they are all Saudis. We have South Asian, South East Asians, Turkish, African, Chinese and European origins. Prior to the 2000s the Saudi military had a rule to only employ only people who have Arabic Tribal paternal and maternal ancestry, with this rule dissolved (due to having more than 50% of the population actually without a tribal ancestry on either paternal and maternal side), now you see if you go through Saudi military pictures, people from Asian, Turkish, African and European ancestry in the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> My mother's side of the family is actually of Turkce ancestry, and I do have extended family members in Yalova, Turkey. So yeah, there is about 200,000 people of Turkish ancestry in Saudi Arabia at least if not more.
> 
> Like someone said once, Saudi Arabia was a huge immigration location, "the America of the Muslim world" for a time, so there are many races and different origins of people, but they are all Saudis. We have South Asian, South East Asians, Turkish, African, Chinese and European origins. Prior to the 2000s the Saudi military had a rule to only employ only people who have Arabic Tribal paternal and maternal ancestry, with this rule dissolved (due to having more than 50% of the population actually without a tribal ancestry on either paternal and maternal side), now you see if you go through Saudi military pictures, people from Asian, Turkish, African and European ancestry in the military.



Correct but it has to be stated that the vast majority of people, even those without tribal ties etc. are Arabs either from within KSA or from nearby countries. People of Yemeni origins for instance are the second biggest group after the "natives" but now both are Saudi Arabians on a equal footing. Also most of the diversity is confined to Hijaz and Eastern Arabia (Eastern Province) and to a lesser extent Najd. I don't know about the Northern Regions tough so can't comment on that but it would surprise me if it was anything other than Anizzah dominated territory with tribal/ancestral ties to nearby Iraq and Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Yes, talking about our terrorist they are under control now. Actually the movement has been started long time ago, we had huge war with them before in the past. At some degree, Aceh war can be seen as part of them in term of the history concern.
> 
> Yes, generally we are Safii follower, but for Todays Muslim, we are not really that fanatic, so 4 madzab can be taught simultaneously. The thing that is quite unique for Indonesian case is that we are lucky to have Muslim leaders that favor moderate Islam. In my opinion, the real Islam is the moderate one.
> 
> In term of Sufism teaching, as I see it as another important aspect to moderate our type of Islam, I can say that some people just learn it from classic book directly. It is for the educated one. But, for uneducated people (the majority), they learned it from their cleric. What I mean "educated" in here is not in term of formal education, but in term of how well their understanding about religion + adequate analytical skills.
> 
> I want to also add that there are two big grouping in Indonesia in relation to Islamic Teaching. Nahdatul Ulama (NU) which is more Sufism oriented (old teaching) and Muhammadiyah which is the first Wahhabi movement in Indonesia, but this group also use intellectual and democratic approach in their teaching.
> 
> The emergence of this group is relatively in the same time with Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. Later, Muhammadiyah embraces Sufism as well. But the Sufism they use is the kind of Sufism that is cleaned from any wrong act that is not in line with Quran and Hadist. One of the famous leader of Muhammadiyah is also making a Sufi book. Tasawuf Moderen. This person is also from West Sumatra like me. He is so famous, and even though he has passed away, many of his students shape Todays Indonesia Islamic Teaching.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127761
> 
> Hamka (born in 1908)
> 
> 
> Actually there are only two tribes/ethnic in Indonesia that are so famous for their trading and voyagers which are Minang Kabau from West Sumatra and Bugis from Sulawesi Island. Indonesia has around 300 different ethnic, but 50 % of them are Javanese and Sundanese. Maybe because our land is not as good as Java. I am myself living in Jakarta, at Java, it means I don't live in West Sumatra.
> 
> Most of us are in the big group of Malay, which is comprised of most Indonesian/Malaysian/Brunei/some Singaporean/ Most Philippines. So we are related with Mindanao people as well.
> 
> Bugis people living in Sulawesi has more relation with Mindanao people since they are very close geographically
> 
> 
> Minang Kabau/Bugis Blood
> 
> View attachment 127769
> 
> Marini Zumarnis
> 
> Malaysian who has Bugis Blood
> 
> View attachment 127770
> 
> View attachment 127768
> 
> Lisa Surihani



That's great to hear.

Well, I have no problem with drawing inspiration from other madahib. I am just saying that the Shafi'i madahib has clearly shown throughout history to be tolerant. In other words it has a track record to back that claim up with. I agree. Fanatic beliefs in all shapes and forms are dangerous and harmful.

"Wahhabi movement"? You mean Hanbali fiqh right? The more conservative approach of Sunni Islam on certain areas?

So you yourself are a Shafi'i with tendencies of Sufi thoughts? Interesting. That was traditionally the practice in Hijaz and to some extent still is.

The biggest recent exponent of it was this thread cleric and man; He was not Shafi'i but Maliki.

Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks for the description regarding recent history, movements of people and how they are connected. Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> I have been very well. How about you? Did you have a good Eid al-Adha?


 I'm doing good. Eid was great Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Where is Hazzy?


----------



## 1000

Mugwop said:


> Where is Hazzy?



banned for posting a video of a beheading and threatening doing it to a user here


----------



## Mugwop

1000 said:


> banned for posting a video of a beheading and threatening doing it to a user here


OMG! Which user?


----------



## 1000

Mugwop said:


> OMG! Which user?


@rmi5 

hazzy went emotional, as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

1000 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> hazzy went emotional, as usual


I'm shocked man.


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

What are you comments about this?






The Iranian Arabs are very close to the Southern Iraqi Arabs and not only KSA/Kuwait.

This is contradictory to what our friend Nasrallah says;






Iran is behaving badly as usual despite having been an Arab colony for the past 1400 years.

If they continue their criminal behavior the Arab world should team up and invade them once again and give them an unforgettable spanking that might send the Farsis back to their original homeland, the barren, flat and landlocked Pontic Steppe.


----------



## RazPaK

Is Hazzy permabanned?


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Is Hazzy permabanned.



Hopefully not. We need him when we will spank the Farsis in the future once again as usual.

@Hazzy997 if you are reading this then we count on you! Our colony Iran is behaving badly against its Arab minority.


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Hopefully not. We need him when we will spank the Farsis in the future once again as usual.
> 
> @Hazzy997 if you are reading this then we count on you!



If you try to do the @ and put his name in, it doesn't pop up.

@haz

Poor Hazzy. I liked the kid. 

@rmi5 you were scared of a little Palestinian kid? Shame on you.

The worst he could have done was throw a rock at you through the computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I miss my brother Hazzy
> @al-Hasani How's life ?
> Are you still keeping the Zoroastrians in check ?



All is well bro. How about you and did you have blessed Eid Al-Adha?

Of course I always keep the Farsis in check. All you need to do is to stick to historical facts from pre-Islamic and Islamic times after all and their entire world falls apart.

Yes, the forum is boring without him. Anyway the whole situation in the Muslim and Arab world is disturbing to witness currently. Lot's of problems and barely any end to them.

@ebray

That's great to hear. You are always welcome here bro!


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Eid was great bro.
> How about you ? Did you go much some lizard.



Yes, of course. Fried with rice, tomato and chili sauce and fresh vegetables. Delicious as grilled chicken. The Uromastyx is not poisonous and is only eating plants as well. The Najdis know that they do. I am yet to try it but I would rather eat that then dozens of strange Asian and African foods. This is basically "our" (I am not a Najdi) strangest food. I think that it started with a Najdi looking for food during a draught and then he caught an Uromastyx and later it evolved into an delicacy. Stranger things could have happened after all.

Farsis eat brain and cow/goat/sheep heads.

Can I ban myself from PDF or shall I do a @Fukuoka ?! I got a busy week and time ahead of me. PDF is a hindrance for that.

@rmi5

I am on an epic troll-like raid. It seems that an Indian is disappointed that you are not backing the Mullah's up and that we had an epic discussion without crossing any lines until Shakur Zol Aktaf reappeared with his double user.


I also wonder if that mohsenam troll is raging on some Iranian Mullah forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> That's great to hear.
> 
> Well, I have no problem with drawing inspiration from other madahib. I am just saying that the Shafi'i madahib has clearly shown throughout history to be tolerant. In other words it has a track record to back that claim up with. I agree. Fanatic beliefs in all shapes and forms are dangerous and harmful.
> 
> "Wahhabi movement"? You mean Hanbali fiqh right? The more conservative approach of Sunni Islam on certain areas?
> 
> So you yourself are a Shafi'i with tendencies of Sufi thoughts? Interesting. That was traditionally the practice in Hijaz and to some extent still is.
> 
> The biggest recent exponent of it was this thread cleric and man; He was not Shafi'i but Maliki.
> 
> Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thanks for the description regarding recent history, movements of people and how they are connected. Interesting.



This I bring you the wiki version about Muhammadiyah organization :

*Muhammadiyah* (Arabic: محمدية, followers of Muhammad. full name: _Persyarikatan Muhammadiyah_) is an Islamic organization in Indonesia. The organization was founded in 1912 by Ahmad Dahlan in the city of Yogyakarta as a reformist socioreligious movement, advocating ijtihad - individual interpretation of Qur'an and sunnah, as opposed to taqlid - the acceptance of the traditional interpretations propounded by the ulama.[1]

At the moment, Muhammadiyah is the second largest Islamic organization in Indonesia with 29 million members.[1] Although Muhammadiyah leaders and members are often actively involved in shaping the politics in Indonesia, Muhammadiyah is not a political party. It has devoted itself to social and educational activities.

*History*
On November 18, 1912, Ahmad Dahlan— a court official of the _kraton_ of Yogyakarta[2] and an educated Muslim scholar from Mecca—established Muhammadiyah in Yogyakarta. There were a number of motives behind the establishment of this movement. Among the important ones are the backwardness of Muslim society and the penetration of Christianity. Ahmad Dahlan, much influenced by Egyptian reformist Muhammad 'Abduh, considered modernization and purification of religion from syncretic practices were very vital in reforming this religion. Therefore, since its beginning Muhammadiyah has been very concerned with maintaining tawhid, and refining monotheism in society.

From 1913 to 1918, Muhammadiyah established five Islamic Schools. In 1919 an Islamic high school, _Hooge School Muhammadiyah_ was established.[3] In establishing schools, Muhammadiyah received significant help from the Boedi Oetomo, an important nationalist movement in Indonesia in the first half of the twentieth century, such as in the form of providing teachers.[4] Muhammadiyah has generally avoided politics. Unlike its traditionalist counterpart, the Nahdatul Ulama, it never formed a political party. Since its establishment, it has devoted itself to educational and social activities.

In 1925, two years after the death of Dahlan, Muhammadiyah only has 4,000 members, even has built 55 schools and two clinics in Surabaya and Yogyakarta.[5] After Abdul Karim Amrullah introduced the organisation to Minangkabau dynamic Moslem community, Muhammadiyah developed rapidly. In 1938, organisation claimed has 250,000 members, managed the 834 moques, 31 libraries, 1,774 schools, and 7,630 ulema. The Minangkabau Merchants spread organization to the entire of Indonesia.[6]

During the 1965-66 political turbulence and violence, Muhammadiyah declared the extermination of the "Gestapu/PKI" (the 30 September Movement and the Indonesian Communist Party) constituted Holy War, a view endorsed by other Islamic groups.[7] (see also: Indonesian killings of 1965-66). During the 1998 "Indonesian reformation", some parts of Muhammadiyah urged the leadership to form a party. Therefore, they - including Muhammadiyah chairman, Amien Rais, founded the National Mandate Party.

Although gaining large support from Muhammadiyah members, this party has no official relationship with Muhammadiyah. The leader of Muhammadiyah says the members of his organisation are free to align themselves with political parties of their choosing provided such parties have shared values with Muhammadiyah.[8]

Today, with 29 million members Muhammadiyah is the second largest Muslim organization in Indonesia, after Nahdlatul Ulama.

*Doctrine*
The central doctrine of Muhammadiyah is Sunni Islam. However, the main focus of the Muhammadiyah movement is to heighten people's sense of moral responsibility, purifying their faith to true Islam. It emphasizes the authority of the Qur'an and the Hadiths as supreme Islamic law that serves as the legitimate basis of the interpretation of religious belief and practices, in contrast to traditional practices where shariah law invested in religious school by ulema.

Muhammadiyah strongly opposes syncretism, where Islam in Indonesia has coalesced with animism (spirit worship) and with Hindu-Buddhist values that were spread among the villagers, including the upper classes, from the pre-Islamic period. Furthermore, Muhammadiyah opposes the tradition of Sufism that allows Sufi leader (shaykh) as the formal authority of Muslims.

Muhammadiyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos
I was more thinking along the lines of famous Indonesian Shafi'i scholars such as Ahmad Syafi'i Maarif and Hashim Muzadi.

Nahdlatul Ulama is the biggest Indonesian Islamic organization and they use Shafi'ii fiqh.

Nahdlatul Ulama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







What are your most famous clerics today and what kind of fiqh do they tend to follow? I presume Shafi'i which the vast, vast majority of all South East Asians use.

Can you show me some reports or videos? I am curious. If in Bahasa no problem. Can you also post photos of mosques from Indonesia and traditional mosques?

Thank you.


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

I believe the majority of Indonesian follow Shafii, since Tasawuf preacher were the ones who spread Islam into Indonesia. As we all know that Shafii has more tendency to Tasawuf. For your information the old Ulama get united under NU banner, after the present of Muhammadiyah seems to threaten their existence.

Regarding Muhammadiyah, they tries to do research again about all laws based on the their Quran understanding and the authenticity of the Hadith, so it means they will use all Mazhab once more, and then try to advocate Islam version that they said as the cleaner and get more backing from strong Hadith and also rational. Muhammadiyah for instant uses Hisab in determining the start and the end of Ramadhan.

Well, actually the Ulama are many, each Ulama tap different segment of society. For me, I like Hamka (I have posted his picture before) interpretation of Islam from his Quran Tafseer (Tafsir Al-Azhar). In general organization like NU and Muhammadiyah are much more powerful than an individual preacher.

For people like me, I learn Islam from many books. And Indonesia bookstore has so much classic Islam book in their inventory. Before Hamka was so famous, according to my parents, if he is going to give a preach, so many people will come.

Currently, the recent famous is Quraish Shihab. He is also writing another Quran Tafseer by using his excellence Arab words understanding. He is graduated from Al-Azhar University at Egypt and has become professor. We can see his teaching from TV. Before, he was appearing every week on TV.






Quraish Shihab

Please check this Thread https://defence.pk/threads/sufism-tasawuf-islamic- mysticism.317357/ if you want to know about my interest in Sufism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I believe the majority of Indonesian follow Shafii, since Tasawuf preacher were the ones who spread Islam into Indonesia. As we all know that Shafii has more tendency to Tasawuf. For your information the old Ulama get united under NU banner, after the present of Muhammadiyah seems to threaten their existence.
> 
> Regarding Muhammadiyah, they tries to do research again about all laws based on the their Quran understanding and the authenticity of the Hadith, so it means they will use all Mazhab once more, and then try to advocate Islam version that they said as the cleaner and get more backing from strong Hadith and also rational. Muhammadiyah for instant uses Hisab in determining the start and the end of Ramadhan.
> 
> Well, actually the Ulama are many, each Ulama tap different segment of society. For me, I like Hamka (I have posted his picture before) interpretation of Islam from his Quran Tafseer (Tafsir Al-Azhar). In general organization like NU and Muhammadiyah are much more powerful than an individual preacher.
> 
> For people like me, I learn Islam from many books. And Indonesia bookstore has so much classic Islam book in their inventory. Before Hamka was so famous, according to my parents, if he is going to give a preach, so many people will come.
> 
> Currently, the recent famous is Quraish Shihab. He is also writing another Quran Tafseer by using his excellence Arab words understanding. He is graduated from Al-Azhar University at Egypt and has become professor. We can see his teaching from TV. Before, he was appearing every week on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129949
> 
> 
> Quraish Shihab
> 
> Please check this Thread https://defence.pk/threads/sufism-tasawuf-islamic- mysticism.317357/ if you want to know about my interest in Sufism



Thank you brother for your very detailed answer as usual. Actually it is healthy that Indonesia uses influences from various madahib and Islamic movements as long as they stick to the basics of Sunni Islam. Sufism has been an important part of Sunni Islam for a long time and also the Shafi'i fiqh.

Maybe you have heard about those clerics before?

Habib al-Jifri and Habib Umar bin Hafiz from the famous Dar al-Mustafa madrasah in Tarim, Yemen. They follow the traditional Shafi'i madahib. It is a very famous madrasah in the Muslim world and Muslim students from across the planet arrive.

Welcome to Tarim and Dar al-Mustafa | Orientation Kit for students and families intending on visiting or residing in Tarim, HadramawtWelcome to Tarim and Dar al-Mustafa | Orientation Kit for students and families intending on visiting or residing in Tarim, Hadramawt



> According to the great Indian Hanafi scholar, Shah Waliullah, the Shafi'i madhab is distinguished among all the Sunni schools in having the most illustrious Islamic scholars in history, in all fields, among its followers.[5] As al-Shafi'i emphasized the importance of muttasil (connected) and Ahad (singular) hadith whilst undermining the relevance of mursal (skipped) hadith, his madhab found particular favour among hadith scholars.



Shafi'i - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This documentary you should watch when you get time. There are English subtitles.






You should also read about this now unfortunately dead scholar and some of his work;

Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I often mention him when I discuss such issues but this is because he was my family's favorite cleric or one of them. My father made me read his works at early age. I can give you PDF links if you are interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

Thanks brother, I will try to look at it .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Erdogan slams modern 'Lawrence of Arabias' in MidEast | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Sorry forget 

Quraish Shihab at Metro TV during Ramadhan (he always had a program in Ramadhan every day since long time ago)






This Mosque is historical. Under Muhammadiyah control and can be seen as the symbol of Islamist Political struggle in Indonesia.













Masjid Al-Azhar, Jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> What are you comments about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian Arabs are very close to the Southern Iraqi Arabs and not only KSA/Kuwait.
> 
> This is contradictory to what our friend Nasrallah says;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is behaving badly as usual despite having been an Arab colony for the past 1400 years.
> 
> If they continue their criminal behavior the Arab world should team up and invade them once again and give them an unforgettable spanking that might send the Farsis back to their original homeland, the barren, flat and landlocked Pontic Steppe.


If Americans, Brits, Germans, Australians and others are interfering the Arab world, then why can't we? We have the right to boss around our subjects.


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Sorry forget
> 
> Quraish Shihab at Metro TV during Ramadhan (he always had a program in Ramadhan every day since long time ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Mosque is historical. Under Muhammadiyah control and can be seen as the symbol of Islamist Political struggle in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130023
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130024



Very good. Thank you once again!

What do you mean with "symbol of Islamist political struggle in Indonesia". Can you explain this? I thought that the various Sunni Muslim organizations, vast majority being Shafi'i, and all almost exclusively Sunni Muslim would have agreed on most issues? I mean those struggles must be in terms of theological disagreements and politics because Indonesia has not been hit by inter-related Muslim fights. Actual fights I mean as we see in other regions of the Muslim world were sects unfortunately fight against each other. But that is even often based on politics also.

Can you post some of the old mosques in Indoensia (the most significant) and tell us shortly about their history, who founded them etc. It would be interesting.

Also Arab merchants from Hijaz and Yemen (mostly) created the first Muslim communities in Sumatra right and spread Islam first there right? I mean before it spread to Java? Or how about that story? If you know I mean.

Take your time and thanks in advance.



F117 said:


> If Americans, Brits, Germans, Australians and others are interfering the Arab world, then why can't we? We have the right to boss around our subjects.



I did not know that a 1400 year old Arab colony can "boss around" their militarily, culturally, linguistic and religious conquerors. Even ethnically we have influenced you and millions of Arabs now live in Iran and many more have partial Arab ancestry.

Well, the whole world interferes in Iran. After all you are North Korea II and sanctioned by almost the entire world. Besides it is only normal that there are interferences in the Arab world when we talk about 25 countries almost from the Atlantic Ocean to the Arabian Sea and from the Mediterranean to the Indian Ocean and Southern Hemisphere (Comoros).

Listen to the Arab Sayyid Hassan Nasrallah and what he says about Iran. This is your ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

F117 said:


> If Americans, Brits, Germans, Australians and others are interfering the Arab world, then why can't we? We have the right to boss around our subjects.


 
You better keep yourself to yourself, and save what remained from your own resources to your own people. You will never be the power you dream of, simply because you can't sustain its financial consequences. Iran is heading towards being an overly populated and poorly managed country. That's the only guaranteed thing you are eventually getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Full Moon said:


> You better keep yourself to yourself, and save what remains from your own resources to your own people. You will never be the power you dream of, simply because you can't sustain its financial consequences. Iran is heading towards being an overly populated and poorly managed country. That's the only guaranteed thing you are getting eventually.



He thinks that tiny Iran and it's 40 million farsis can even conquer 1 single Arab country let alone all 22 Arab countries and subject the 450-500 million Arabs across the world.

See post 4076 and the video by Nasrallah.



Anyway they have been an Arab colony for the past 1400 years. I see nothing "Iranian" about Iran. Even their language is basically half Arabic and their alphabet is pure Arabic outside 3 new additions. Must be really painful. Can't imagine being in their place. Luckily we never were

Anyway let us return to the topic. Not interested in silly debates in this thread at least.

Look past this @Indos  You know PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

Islamist Political Struggle in Indonesia should be looked from Masyumi history :

The mosque is just symbol, as before the mosque was under "Hamka" influence, Hamka can be seen as the ultimate Muslim leader who fight against Soekarno before because of Soekarno tendency toward Communism.

From Wiki :

*Masyumi Party* (Indonesian: _Partai Majelis Syuro Muslimin Indonesia_) (Council of Indonesian Muslim Associations) was a major Islamic political party in Indonesia during the Liberal Democracy Era in Indonesia. It was banned in 1960 by President Sukarno for supporting the PRRI rebellion.

Masyumi was the name given to an organization established by the occupying Japanese in 1943 in an attempt to control Islam in Indonesia.[1] Following the Indonesian Declaration of Independence, on 7 November 1945 a new organization called Masyumi was formed. In less than a year it became the largest political party in Indonesia. It included the Islamic organizations such as Nahdlatul Ulama and Muhammadiyah. During the period of liberal democracy era, Masyumi members had seats in the People's Representative Council and the party supplied prime ministers such as Muhammad Natsir and Burhanuddin Harahap.[2]




President Sukarno at a 1954 Masyumi convention

Masyumi came second in the 1955 election. It won 7,903,886 votes, representing 20.9% of the popular vote,[3] resulting in 57 seats in parliament. Masyumi was popular in modernist Islamic regions such as West Sumatra, Jakarta, and Aceh. 51.3% of Masyumi's vote came from Java, but Masyumi was the dominant party for regions outside Java, and it established itself as the leading party for the one third of people living outside Java.[4][5] In Sumatra, Kalimantan, and Sulawesi, Masyumi gained a significant share of the vote. In Sumatra, 42.8% voted for Masyumi.[6] while the figure for Kalimantan was 32%,[7] and for Sulawesi 33.9%.[8]

In 1958, some Masyumi members joined the PRRI rebellion against Sukarno. As a result, in 1960 Masyumi (and the Socialist Party) were banned.[9]

Following the banning, Masyumi members and followers established the Crescent Star Family (Indonesian: _Keluarga Bulan Bintang_) to campaign for Islamic shariah law and teachings. An attempt was made to reestablish the party following the transition to the New Order, but this was not permitted. After the fall of Suharto in 1998, another attempt was made to revive the party name, but eventually Masyumi followers and others established the Crescent Star Party, which contested the legislative elections in 1999, 2004 and 2009.[10]

Actually the last paragraph don't really correct. In essence Masyumi follower create all Muslim Parties in Indonesia now, in which if they joined together will have 30 % voting.





Istiqlal Mosque

After the Indonesian National Revolution 1945–1949, followed by the acknowledgement of Indonesian independence from The Netherlands in 1949, there was a growing idea to build a national mosque for the new republic, which had the largest Muslim population in the world.[2] The idea of constructing a grand Indonesian national mosque was launched by Wahid Hasyim, Indonesia's first minister for religions affairs,[3] and Anwar Cokroaminoto, later appointed as the chairman of the Masjid Istiqlal Foundation. The committee for the construction of the Istiqlal Mosque, led by Cokroaminoto, was founded in 1953. He proposed the idea of a national mosque to Indonesian President Sukarno, who welcomed the idea and later helped to supervise the mosque's construction. In 1954 the committee appointed Sukarno technical chief supervisor.[4]:106

Several locations were proposed; Mohammad Hatta, Indonesian vice president, suggested that the mosque should be built near residential areas on Thamrin avenue, on a plot where Hotel Indonesia stands today.[5] However, Sukarno insisted that a national mosque should be located near the most important square of the nation, near the Merdeka Palace.

This is in accordance with the Javanese tradition that the _kraton_ (king's palace) and _masjid agung_ (grand mosque) should be located around the _alun-alun_ (main Javanese city square), which means it must be near Merdeka Square.[6] Sukarno also insisted that the national mosque should be built near Jakarta Cathedral and Immanuel Church, to symbolize religious harmony and tolerance as promoted in Pancasila (the Indonesian national philosophy and the five principles which constitute the philosophical foundation of Indonesian nationhood).[7] It was later decided that the national mosque was going to be built in Wilhelmina park, in front of the Jakarta Cathedral. To make way for the mosque, the Citadel Prins Frederick, built in 1837, was demolished.[8][9]

Sukarno actively followed the planning and construction of the mosque, including acting as the chairman of the jury for the mosque design competition held in 1955. The design submitted by Frederich Silaban, a Christian architect from North Sumatra, with the theme "Ketuhanan" (English: "Divinity") was chosen as the winner. The foundation stone was laid by Sukarno on 24 August 1961;[10][11] the construction took 17 years. President Suharto inaugurated it as the national mosque on 22 February 1978.[10][12] As of 2013[update] it is the largest mosque in the region of Southeast Asia, with a capacity of over 120,000.[13][14]:65

Istiqlal Mosque, Jakarta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Yup, Islam was first established in Sumatra. You might get interested to read the story of our first Islamic Kingdom :





*Samudera Pasai*, also known as *Samudera* and *Pasai* sometimes called *Samudera Darussalam* was a Muslim harbour kingdom on the north coast of Sumatra from the 13th to the 15th centuries CE. It was believed the word Samudera derived from Samudra meaning ocean in Sanskrit. According to Hikayat Raja-raja Pasai, it was said Merah Silu saw an ant as big as a cat, he caught it and ate it and he named the place Samandara. King Merah Silu later converted to Islam, known as Malik ul Salih, he was the sultan in year 1267 CE.

Little evidence has been left to allow for historical study of the kingdom.[1]

*History*

Pasai exported its culture, and most importantly its language — an early form of Malay written in the Jawi alphabet — to a number of islands. Later, this language became the lingua franca among traders in what is now Indonesia and Malaysia.

Arab and Indian Muslims had traded in Indonesia and China for many centuries. A Muslim tombstone in eastern Java bears a date corresponding to 1082. But substantial evidence of Islam in Indonesia begins only in northern Sumatra at the end of the 13th century. Two small Muslim trading kingdoms existed by that time at Pasai and Peureulak or Perlak. A 1297 royal tomb at Samudra is inscribed entirely in Arabic. By the 15th century several harbour kingdoms developed, all ruled by local Muslim princes, from the north coast of Java and elsewhere to as far east as Ternate and Tidore in Maluku. Marco Polo spent five months here, he had Ferlec, Basma, and Samara (Samudera) mentioned in his travel story. Another famous traveller Ibn Battuta on his way to China stayed 15 days at Samudera.

The establishment of the first Muslim centres in Indonesia was probably a result of commercial circumstances. By the 13th century the collapse of Srivijayan power, drew foreign traders harbours on the northern Sumatran shores of the Bay of Bengal, safe from the pirate lairs at the southern end of the Strait of Malacca. Northern Sumatra had a hinterland rich in gold and forest produce, and pepper was being cultivated at the beginning of the 15th century. It was accessible to all the merchants of the archipelago who wanted to meet ships from the Indian Ocean.




Cakra Donya bell is a gift from Zheng He during his voyage to Pasai.

In the year 1345, Ibn Battuta, a Moroccan traveler visited Samudra Pasai where he notes in his travel log that the ruler of Samudera Pasai was a pious Muslim, who performed his religious duties in utmost zeal. The madh'hab he observed was Imam Al-Shafi‘i. At that time Samudera Pasai was the end of Dar al-Islam for no territory east of this was ruled by a Muslim ruler. He praised the kindness and hospitality demonstrated by the sultan of Samudera Pasai. Here he stayed for about two weeks in the wooden walled town as a guest of the sultan, and then the sultan provided him with supplies and sent him on his way on one of sultan's own junks to China.[2]

By the end of the 14th century, Samudra-Pasai had become a wealthy commercial centre, giving way in the early 15th century to the better protected harbour of Malacca on the south-west coast of the Malay Peninsula. Majapahit attacked and looted the place in the middle of the 14th century.

Pasai's economic and political power depended almost entirely on foreigners. Muslim traders and teachers probably participated in its administration from the beginning and were bound to introduce religious practices that made them feel at home. The first Muslim beachheads in Indonesia, especially Pasai, were to a considerable extent genuine Muslim creations that commanded the loyalty of the local population and encouraged scholarly activities.

Similar new harbour kingdoms formed on the northern coast of Java. Tomé Pires, author of the _Suma Oriental_, writing not long after 1511, stresses the obscure ethnic origins of the founders of Cheribon, Demak, Japara, and Gresik. These Javanese coastal states served commerce with India and China and especially with Malacca, an importer of Javanese rice. The rulers of Malacca, despite their prestigious Srivijayan origin, accepted Islam precisely in order to attract Muslim and Javanese traders to their port.

The Portuguese occupied Pasai in 1521, 10 years after their conquest of Malacca. Through the Portuguese, the place become known in Europe as *Pacem*.[3] Later, the Acehnese took control of Pasai.

Samudera Pasai Sultanate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Aceh Girl (Aceh / Samudera Pasai Centre)





Cut Nabila Azhar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Aceh Girl (Aceh / Samudera Pasai Centre)
> 
> 
> View attachment 130157
> 
> 
> Cut Nabila Azhar



Man, all those millions of Arab-Indonesian girls tend to be very beautiful. You have yourself posted some of them and I have seen some too, LOL.

Anyway I am content that I remembered the main points of Islamic history in Indonesia. Basically the reason why Indonesia belongs to the Shafi'i fiqh is because specifically Hijazi and Yemeni merchants, sailors, scholars, soldiers, bureaucrats, Sufis, Sadah families, ruling families etc. settled and spread Islam in Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei etc. Some of the ruling families (historically) and some of the modern-day "Sultans" of Malaysia descent from those first settlers.

Similar why most Muslims in Southern India, especially Kerala, are Shafi'i.

Brother, can you please post some photos of traditional mosques in Indonesia? My father told me that many of the mosques in Indonesia were wooden with beautiful decorations. Is this truth?

Also please watch that documentary below if you got the time;






Sumatra girls are also beautiful from what I have seen. Many look different from other Indonesians? Do you agree with this?

KSA and the Arab world must get even stronger ties with Indonesia, Malaysia, Brunei and South East Asia in general. This should be one of the highest foreign priorities. You also have a strong military, we have many ties with you on many fronts (especially people from the Arabian Peninsula), you are fellow Muslims and very friendly people and great areas to do business with and booming economies. I hope to visit South East Asia soon.






Is there a Indonesian forum on PDF? I cannot find one. Or only that South East Asia section?

Do we have any Malaysian members?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Tazi = Dog. Tayy the name of an ancient Arab tribe based in Najd but thought originally to be from Yemen. How do those two have any connection?
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Is this correct?



We say "Köpek" to dogs.
We call Tazı to fast dogs like this.






Also word "Tazı" is Persian originated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

Well according to @rmi5 farsis refer to Arabs as "tazi" due to them thinking that Arabs equaled the ancient Arabian tribe of Tayy that was based in Syria, Southern Iraq and Northern Najd or it means invader, LOL.

See post 3996 in this thread.

It looks like our Arabian Saluki dogs.

Saluki dog is a royal dog and probably the fastest dog in the world. Ideal for hunting. I have been out hunting with them.



















Yes, the word "tazi" is not Arabic at all. We use "saluqi/saluki".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

[quote="al-Hasani, post: 6287910, member: 144723

Sumatra girls are also beautiful from what I have seen. Many look different from other Indonesians? Do you agree with this?

quote]

The looks a bit difference. And I can say White Javanese/ White Sundanese looks more like Chinese, since base on DNA, Javanese/Sundanese have more Hmong (Chinese) DNA than Sumatran. And White Sumatran tend to have ME features.





Elvira Devinamira (Javanese)





Cut Tari (Sumatran/Aceh)






Nia Ramadhani (West Sumatra/ Sundanese)

Brown One





Titi Rajo Bintang (West Sumatra)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> Erdogan slams modern 'Lawrence of Arabias' in MidEast | News , Middle East | THE DAILY STAR



Mate, they didn't translate whole of his speech. I don't like Erdoğan much but his speech was good.

He said , When Sunnis blow up Shias, who benefits ?, When Shias blow up Sunnis who benefits ? We shall remove the Sykes-Picot borders. Not geographically but in our minds. As Imperialist powers designed this region to have conflicts, and till this day they have contributed nothing but only sucked natural resources of the region. Do you think they have (U.S) come with their Jets and Missiles to bring peace to the region ? No, they have comed so they can secure the oil wells in the region (Iraq).Assad killed 200.000 people in Syria, but Westerns only acted when ISIS threatened oil facilities.

Also he bashed Iranian Cleric Hamaney.
Erdoğan said "When we ask them (Iran) Why do you support Assad, They tell us "Because he is the only one standing against Assad"..... what non-sense. Has Assad fired one bullet against Israel ?. Assad killed 250.000 of his people and you are still sending money and weaponary to him. How could this man be a religous leader (Hamaney) ?

Also he said. "When word Arab comes, we say traitors. When word Palestine comes, we say, what's Palestine to us.... This must change. We say these because Imperialist not only draw borders on the map. They also draw borders on our minds to limit us. We shall remove these borders. Our Historians, Professors, Scientists. will re-investigate WW1 history. And we will free ourselves from Imperialist version of history....

Whole speech... but there are no subtitles.


----------



## RazPaK

@al-Hasani

This song is in Urdu. I wish I could translate for you.


Here is a Pakistani serial with Arabic. If you are interested in learning Pakistan culture, watch this serial.












Serials are for women, but this serial will help you understand basic Pakistani culture. The plot of this story was of excellence.

Now Watch the start:






We Bakistanis are better looking than you hummus eating beobles.


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Brother, can you please post some photos of traditional mosques in Indonesia? My father told me that many of the mosques in Indonesia were wooden with beautiful decorations. Is this truth?




Menara Kudus Mosque













The *Menara Kudus Mosque* or *Al-Aqsha Mosque* is located in Kudus in the Indonesian province of Central Java. Dating from 1549, it is one of the oldest mosques in Indonesia, built at the time of Islam's spread through Java.[1] The mosque preserves the tomb of Sunan Kudus, one of the nine Islamic saints of Java (the _Wali Sanga_), and it is a popular pilgrimage point.[2]

Menara Kudus Mosque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As far as I know, many Modern Mosque in Jakarta are not really that different from mosque every where in Moslem world. The wooden part are not quite many though for the mosque I have visited in Jakarta. Only one small mosque that has many wooden part in Bandung, West Java that I know, but it is not a famous one.

The things that is quite extraordinary for Muslim visitor in Jakarta is that some of our famous mall has very good place for praying. Even one of the best just like in Pondok Indah Mall, Jakarta, the praying place are awesome and luxury and each floor has at least one praying place, in which men and women are praying in a separable place as well.

Pondok Indah Mall, Jakarta









As far as I know there is only one Malay Malaysian member here that is not quite active ( though he doesn't declare it but it can be read by his supportive argument regarding Malay ethnic).

There is no Indonesian section here, we are just in China and Far East section, together with China, SEA countries, and also Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@JUBA

Brother, don't discuss with that stateless Pathan moron in that other thread. He obviously suffers from inferiority complexes when it comes to Arabs just like many others from those regions of the world who have a problem with Arabs for some strange reason. He is a serial troll. Seen his posts before but did not bother commenting. As long as he is not polluting this section or the ME/Africa section then I don't care. Those creatures blame all their miseries in life on Arabs.

Also, LOL, at comparing "Pathan military history" with that of us Arabs. We founded 3 of the 10 largest empires the world has ever seen. More than any other ethnic group in the top 10. We founded dozens of kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms, imamates, sharifates etc. on 3 continents.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Our religious, cultural, linguistic (Arabic is the 4th most spoken language in the world and has influenced all languages spoken in the Muslim world nearly by a great deal and 20-25% of all Spanish and Portuguese words derive from Arabic), military, architectural, musical, scientific, literal etc. influence is comparable to very few other peoples. None can ever doubt that. Let alone any historian. Our influence is widely accepted and respected all across the world.

With all due respect to the Pashtuns who are generally good people from my experience then a comparison between Arabs and them is totally unfair for them on all fronts. I would not bother so safe your time.

Arabs, especially Sadah families, are the most respected people in Afghanistan. See this video too.

Look at the reception of the UAE soldiers among the Afghans.






Many Afghans also claim Arab ancestry. The Afghans/Pashtuns who live in their native lands are good people. Trust me on this. Anyway all this "superiority" nonsense is quite pathetic but facts are facts. We must be fair. It's not about bragging. It's just the reality.

Just like I accept the huge influence of English peoples.

Better tell me how life is in Riyadh? No need to bother with ignorants and simpletons. Save your time.


----------



## Mugwop

@Norwegian 
Hi sorry to bother you but I have a question I'd like to ask you if you don't mind,It's about norway.


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

Bro, please ignore that serial troll and double user. As usual they have to turn every thread into a troll thread and during such discussions you will have clueless Indians and others who have nothing to do with the ME joining in.

I have to go but if you got the time then contact the moderators about that serial troll. The fact that he is a serial double user should warrant a permanent ban and his insults in that thread too.

We do not care about any races or any "racial superiority" we just stick to historical facts and don't tolerate bullshit written about our people.

It is the average farsi nationalist that thinks that he is a cousin of the German people despite the average Farsi and Iranian too being closer to fellow ME people than any other peoples out there.
Goes for all ME people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Bro, please ignore that serial troll and double user. As usual they have to turn every thread into a troll thread and during such discussions you will have clueless Indians and others who have nothing to do with the ME.
> 
> I have to go but if you got the time then contact the moderators about that serial troll. The fact that he is a serial double user should warrant a permanent ban and his insults in that thread too.



Yes, it's their strategy to troll such threads in order to get them closed. After all, even if they get banned, they would create another new account.

Anyway, I was going to make such thread in ME section, but I got happy when I saw that you created it. It's really informative and has better quality than what I had in my mind to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yes, it's their strategy to troll such threads in order to get them closed. After all, even if they get banned, they would create another new account.
> 
> Anyway, I was going to make such thread in ME section, but I got happy when I saw that you created it. It's really informative and has better quality than what I had in my mind to make.



I am writing from my iPhone so bare with me my friend. Please reread the post that you have quoted as I have edited it.

Indeed it is.

This guy is a joke. Arabs and Turks are two of the most fiercely proud people out there and I don't know any tendencies of us trying to associate us with people that we have nothing to do with. Only to fellow Semites and Turkic peoples. Which is only normal. The Farsis themselves take "pride" in being connected with Baluch, Kurd, Pathans etc. Or so they claim.

It is them and their "Aryan" bullshit that is the biggest sign of inferiority complexes out there and their weird fetish with Germany that they have nothing to do with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

I searched "Arab" and on its wikipedia page it says that Sri Lanka has 1,870,000 Arabs (WTF??). Does anyone have any idea?

Arabs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I am writing from my iPhone so bare with me my friend. Please reread the post that you have quoted as I have edited it.
> 
> Indeed it is.
> 
> This guy is a joke. Arabs and Turks are two of the most fiercely proud people out there and I don't know any tendencies of us trying to associate us with people that we have nothing to do with. Only to fellow Semites and Turkic peoples. Which is only normal. The Farsis themselves take "pride" in being connected with Baluch, Kurd, Pathans etc. Or so they claim.
> 
> It is them and their "Aryan" bullshit that is the biggest sign of inferiority complexes out there and their weird fetish with Germany that they have nothing to do with.



Well, Turks and arabs have made and ruled big empires, stretching from south europe to the heart of africa, and from Jabal Al tariq to India and West china. So, we have many real stuff to be proud of. It's not the case for every nation though.
In general, Arabs and turks have no problems, rather have been friends. Always, Al-ahwaz arab activists interview with our(South Azeri) media, like Gunaz TV, ... and our relations with them is literally the best among all ethnic groups of Iran. 
If a person has nothing to be proud of, he would tend to develop weird inferiority complexes. Their Aryan BS, is the most hilarious one. 

@al-Hasani I reported that moron in GHQ section, and deleted my off-topic posts in order to keep that thread clean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Well, Turks and arabs have made and ruled big empires, stretching from south europe to the heart of africa, and from Jabal Al tariq to India and West china. So, we have many real stuff to be proud of. It's not the case for every nation though.
> In general, Arabs and turks have no problems, rather have been friends. Always, Al-ahwaz arab activists interview with our(South Azeri) media, like Gunaz TV, ... and our relations with them is literally the best among all ethnic groups of Iran.
> If a person has nothing to be proud of, he would tend to develop weird inferiority complexes. Their Aryan BS, is the most hilarious one.



The funniest thing of all is that we Arabs/Semites are Caucasian people and always were that. We also always took pride in our skin color and even wrote that in poems, literature etc. All this can be researched easily. I even think that the Wikipedia page concerning the "White Race" and "Caucasian race" mentions this directly and it is also sourced material.
Just like all other native ME populations. Even European racial "experts" and anthropologists categorized us racially together with the nearby "Mediterranean peoples" outside of very few differences mostly in terms of nuances of skin color. Obviously those categorizations are what they are but it says a lot and obviously shatters that Indians nonsense. It was written during the times when racial theories were popular and all non-Western people were looked down upon.

Arabid race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

White people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nor do they understand this:

Afro-Arab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arab slave trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's their people who have complexes in this regard and they are also famous for this. Hence the big consumption of lightening creams. I am not saying that you can't find that among us ME people, you can, but they are mostly a minority and are ridiculed.

Also as a mixed person of Arab/ME and European ancestry I do not believe in a "pure race" firstly nor "racial superiority" but I do believe that certain peoples/civilizations had greater cultures/more impact than others. I don't think that this makes me a racist.

Another thing that annoys me is that there is a ton of Indian users (there are also many good Indian users) have a habit of meddling in internal ME affairs and mostly those persons are EXTREMELY ignorant. On the other hand I am yet to see a single ME person caring about their internal events. As usual they are discussing with the Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Sri Lankans and obviously the Chinese.

Arabs and Turks are brotherly people and have had close ties throughout history. We are also neighbors. Arabs and Turks have very excellent ties in Europe and operate businesses together etc. I often frequent a restaurant here in Copenhagen that makes ME cuisine and it is co-owned by Arabs and Turks and the personal is exclusively that too.

@Sinan and @xenon54 can confirm what I say about those Indian trolls and @BronzePlaque I think has a relative or sister even that is married with an Moroccan Arab and he also knows the differences between Arabs of Morocco and the Berbers there. Correct me if I am wrong here my friend but are Berbers not the majority among the Moroccan immigrant group in the Netherlands? @BronzePlaque


Farsis are also a hilarious bunch. They have been heavily influenced by us Semites before the appearance of Islam (culturally, in terms of architecture, music, religious Gods, alphabet (Phoenician) language (Aramaic was adopted as a state language) and they also ironically found our areas so interesting that they occupied Iraq, Eastern Arabia, Yemen, Oman, parts of Levant and Egypt. Although they only controlled Egypt, Levant, Yemen for a short while. Also they were influenced and ruled by Turkic peoples for a long time too.

Let's not even talk about what happened after this had occurred.

Muslim conquest of Persia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Azizam

Wikipedia is a really bad source. You need books about the history of the ME, Arab world, Semitic peoples (which Arabs are a part of) and read up on genetics etc.

I don't know where they get those 2 million Arabs in Sri Lanka from? I really have to read up on that. Is there any source and what kind of source is used? I don't know much about Sri Lanka aside from the basics. Will have to study it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

@al-Hasani It definitely talks about the Sri Lankan Moors that make up most of the Muslims in Sri Lanka. Generally they identified as Arab migrants to Sri Lanka but I think in reality, it's just a little number of them who are actually Arabs while majority are Tamil people as they also speak the Tamil language. But then again, I have read in some other sources that their existence in Sri Lanka predates Islam so I am not very educated on this subject. There are conflicting views about them and the government tries to recognize them as a separate ethnic group to prevent number of Tamils increasing. Overall I don't know much about their ancestry. I was surprised to see that Sri Lanka has more than 1 million Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Azizam

Sri Lankan Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have not read about them at all and I have no idea if those are Arabs or just local people who adopted Arabic and who now identify with Arabic culture. All I can see is that Arab sailors/merchants/administrators settled in Sri Lanka and spread Islam.

I will have to read up about this topic but you must know something more than me since you are Sri Lankan.

*In this link it says that most of them are indeed of Arab origins but that they intermarried with local Sinhalese and Dravidian peoples.*

See this PDF link for more information:

http://sailanmuslim.com/news/wp-con...ns-and-affinities-of-the-sri-lankan-moors.pdf

There are references. It seems rather interesting so I might take a look at it.

Here is a link to a paper from the Colorado University dealing with this issue;

Arabs, Moors and Muslims: Sri Lankan Muslim ethnicity in regional perspective

So from what I can see the ones who they call Arabs are basically mostly off-spring of Arab merchants/sailors/administrators/soldiers/Sadah families who intermarried with locals. They mostly came a long time ago so they are more local than Arab in appearance but their paternal ancestry might be Arab or partial Arab at least. This seems very probable as the same is the case among parts of the Muslim community in nearby India (Kerala).

It reminds me of certain communities in Eastern Africa and Sub-Saharan Africa who also have Arab ancestry but mostly from a very long time now and in appearance they look like locals due to marrying locals for centuries upon centuries.

For a similar thing see this thread made by an Chinese expert on Arab history and affairs who even studies Arabic and history in Taiwan. The widely respected user @Wholegrain

His knowledge about the Arab world is eminent. I even learnt things from him.

Arabs in sub-Saharan Africa.



rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani I reported that moron in GHQ section, and deleted my off-topic posts in order to keep that thread clean



Thank you bro. If they have not dealt with that suicide troll by tomorrow I will contact them too. Now I just don't bother as I have complained about several farsi double users/suicide trolls and they were also mostly banned except one who is still here for some reason but I discussed this with @Kaan though.

@rmi5

Bro, do you remember me posting this video to show the differences of how Farsis are treated in the GCC compared to Arabs in Iran?






Do you know what the original song is? The remix/background track. It's pretty awesome. I am not talking about that Farsi song but that is even OK due to the soundtrack in the background. Whatever it is, it is awesome and the creator deserves a bottle of vodka and red bull or gin and juice.

I like such "Mullah's" too:






It's that Halloween somewhere in the US/Canada or what? Don't think that anyone would have the balls to risk doing that in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Bro, do you remember me posting this video to show the differences of how Farsis are treated in the GCC compared to Arabs in Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the original song is? The remix/background track. It's pretty awesome. I am not talking about that Farsi song but that is even OK due to the soundtrack in the background. Whatever it is, it is awesome and the creator deserves a bottle of vodka and red bull or gin and juice.





> I like such "Mullah's" too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that Halloween somewhere in the US/Canada or what? Don't think that anyone would have the balls to risk doing that in Iran.


 Thanks for sharing.
It was the best video that I have seen in the last month. 
Farsi mullahs are a joke! They know nothing about Shiism, rather are bunch of clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

Indeed. No wonder why all of those Farsis are educated under Iraqi Shia Arab/Arab Shia clerics or learn from Azerbaijani Shia clerics.

Anyway we lost brother @Full Moon (who has always been pro-Azerbaijani I have noticed) today because he posted the very "civilized" burial method of those Zoroastrians. Somebody should have warned him that graphic photos now result in an instant ban. We await his comeback and thank him for the laughs and very good replies to that farsi serial double user/suicide troll who is still not banned for some strange reason.

Also bro, if you have any interest in Sufism then you should really listen to some Arab inspired Sufi anasheed or Sufi Music. After all Sufism originates in the Arab world and a lot (!) Arabs are into that or have been strongly influenced by it. In Hijaz Sufism has traditionally always been strong and still is.






I have to admit that some people also make silly things during such Sufi gatherings. But that is part of the "charm". Especially those Naqshbandi Order dudes in Iraq.

If you can please educate us about similar Azerbaijani anasheed or just music. I am curious.

Anyway I hope that I get a ban. This forum is turning into a joke. Too many idiotic trolls.
@1000

That Ceylal clown is indeed a clown. No arguing with him. He has entered my ignore list. I recommend doing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Anyway we lost brother @Full Moon (who has always been pro-Azerbaijani I have noticed) today because he posted the very "civilized" burial method of those Zoroastrians. Somebody should have warned him that graphic photos now result in an instant ban. We await his comeback and thank him for the laughs and very good replies to that farsi serial double user/suicide troll who is still not banned for some strange reason.



That's really sad. Actually, I think that the picture he posted does not contain any bloods or chopped limbs, and such stuff.
@WebMaster @Horus @Chak Bamu @Oscar
Can you please reconsider your decision about the ban of @Full Moon ?
I think the picture that he posted is a typical picture of cemeteries, and cannot be categorized as a "Graphic Picture", and he has not been informed about this rule.



> Also bro, if you have any interest in Sufism then you should really listen to some Arab inspired Sufi anasheed or Sufi Music. After all Sufism originates in the Arab world and a lot (!) Arabs are into that or have been strongly influenced by it. In Hijaz Sufism has traditionally always been strong and still is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that some people also make silly things during such Sufi gatherings. But that is part of the "charm". Especially those Naqshbandi Order dudes in Iraq.
> 
> If you can please educate us about similar Azerbaijani anasheed or just music. I am curious.



That is a nice sounding poem. I generally like Qasidah and Ghazal over Masnavi. Well, about Sufis, one of our relatives was the head of one of those sufi groups, but my father hated such stuff, hence we never get close to such stuff. About Azerbaijani music, I prefer its classic music compared to its pop music. My favorite singer is Reshid Behbudov(RIP).













I listen to this playlist everyday: 
Popular Rashid Behbudov Videos - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

I will listen to all this my friend but I am leaving the forum for a while. Too many retarded trolls, no moderation almost and the same trolls are able to provoke people without reason and spread their poison and piss people off.

Now a few of those trolls pissed me off in other threads.

Anyway I wish all the best for Azerbaijan and Azerbaijanis across the world and I hope to visit Azerbaijan one day. The Euro's 2020 could be a good time.

I like classical music too. italians, Germans and Russians are quite good in this discipline.

@rmi5








A bit alternative ones:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> I will listen to all this my friend but I am leaving the forum for a while. Too many retarded trolls, no moderation almost and the same trolls are able to provoke people without reason and spread their poison and piss people off.
> 
> Now a few of those trolls pissed me off in other threads.
> 
> Anyway I wish all the best for Azerbaijan and Azerbaijanis across the world and I hope to visit Azerbaijan one day. The Euro's 2020 could be a good time.
> 
> I like classical music too. italians, Germans and Russians are quite good in this discipline.



Don't leave the forum, bro. In this situations, I tend to get a break from the from for a few days, then I will come back.
Thanks bro! You are more than welcome to come to Azerbaijan 
If you like classical Russian music, you may find this one interesting as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Don't leave the forum, bro. In this situations, I tend to get a break from the from for a few days, then I will come back.
> Thanks bro! You are more than welcome to come to Azerbaijan
> If you like classical Russian music, you may find this one interesting as well:



Just planning to take a break. There is a holiday here in Denmark this week 42. So I have had no classes at the University, only assignments, but when the holiday ends on Monday I will be very busy so I will not have much time for PDF or at least I should not have time much for PDF.

Russians are good indeed.

I like Tchaikovsky especially but I hear that he was apparently an Ukrainian/Pole originally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Just planning to take a break. There is a holiday here in Denmark this week 42. So I have had no classes at the University, only assignments, but when the holiday ends on Monday I will be very busy so I will not have much time for PDF or at least I should not have time much for PDF.





> Russians are good indeed.



 Yes, in terms of their classical music, classical literature, beautiful ladies, and being smart. Their politicians are something else, though.



> I like Tchaikovsky especially but I hear that he was apparently an Ukrainian/Pole originally.



Me too. Yes, that's right.
He is my favorite musician of classical music of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I also like Puccini;






And more recent Sopranos such as Pavarotti which I am a big fan of. It is a shame that he died.












Yes, Russians are funny people and overall I got no problem with them. Their leadership is just a bit irresponsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I also like Puccini;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more recent Sopranos such as Pavarotti which I am a big fan of. It is a shame that he died.





>


LOL, he does not look like a musician  although he was a great one 
Have you seen Friends TV series? He looks like Joey in some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> LOL, he does not look like a musician  although he was a great one
> Have you seen Friends TV series? He looks like Joey in some extent.



Indeed. He looks like a eccentric. I really liked him. Even my father liked him.

Yes, of course. Joey Tribbiani. Yes, I can understand where you are coming from. There is indeed a bit of resemblance there.

Interesting video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Indeed. He looks like a eccentric. I really liked him. Even my father liked him.
> 
> Yes, of course. Joey Tribbiani. Yes, I can understand where you are coming from. There is indeed a bit of resemblance there.


 Yup, specially if you notice their close ups from the video that you posted with Joey 



> Interesting video.



Well, I think I posted the promo video for European Games 2015 as well, that one was also a good short video about Azerbaijan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

BTW @rmi5 and everyone else that is seeing this. I just stumbled across this via Facebook. Very interesting. Now I am finding out what has been happening/changing in the world since I was born.

BBC - Earth - Your life on earth

My heart has beaten 880 million times since I was born and a Blue Whale in comparison has only 67 million heart beats in that time period.

Some of the facts are very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani 
I need to go now, see you later, bro 

PS. very interesting link. I am a grandpa on the Mercury

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani
> I need to go now, see you later, bro
> 
> PS. very interesting link. I am a grandpa on the Mercury



I also need to go. Have a nice time and stay safe.

Yes, I am too.

@ebray

Brother, please update us a bit more about Ethiopia. It's a great country and no need to be shy. I will hold your back as I like Ethiopia if anyone starts trolling. Habesha people are very, very friendly people and friends of Arabs for a very long time.

I hope that Habesha people are now not anti-Arab because of few unfortunate incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan and @xenon54 can confirm what I say about those Indian trolls and


The thing is many Indians hate muslim generally because of their beef with Pakistan, they are just ignorants and easy to counter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> The thing is many Indians hate muslim generally because of their beef with Pakistan, they are just ignorants and easy to counter.



Well, their sheer ignorance about the ME, despite it being the cradle of civilization, also helps aside from their well-known Islamophobia. Combined it's a toxic mixture. I promised myself not to bother with such creatures and just ignore them but it is not always a success story. 

@Azizam did you take a look at my 3 links in post 4098? It appears to me that the Muslim community of Sri Lanka or the "Moors" as they are called indeed appear to be descendants of Arab sailors, merchants, administrators, soldiers, Sufis, Sadah families etc. by large who then started marrying with their own community but at one point they started intermarrying with the local Sinhalese and Dravidian populations and here today they are not much different from the locals in appearance. Not much Arab about them in appearance at least. 

Of course there are also those who undoubtedly are not from paternal Arab lineages but who just adopted Islam along the way and maybe intermarried with the Muslim community of Sri Lanka and there are probably also those who have no Arab/ME ancestry at all. Likewise there are probably non-Muslims in Sri Lanka who have Arab/ME ancestry. Anyway Sri Lankans seem to be of a native origins (Sinhalese and Dravidian) by far. A bit of mixing did take place though like anywhere else in the world for the past 1500 years. So at least that is certain.

The Arabs already spread Islam to Sri Lanka in the 7th century AD. So it's been a long time ago. It appears to me that it was a gradual process as Arabs controlled the main sea trade routes in the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean for centuries and had a strong presence not long ago too.

Islam in Sri Lanka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I only looked briefly at those 3 links yesterday but the topic seems rather interesting if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

al-Hasani said:


> Well, their sheer ignorance about the ME, despite it being the cradle of civilization, also helps aside from their well-known Islamophobia. Combined it's a toxic mixture. I promised myself not to bother with such creatures and just ignore them but it is not always a success story.
> 
> @Azizam did you take a look at my 3 links in post 4098? It appears to me that the Muslim community of Sri Lanka or the "Moors" as they are called indeed appear to be descendants of Arab sailors, merchants, administrators, soldiers, Sufis, Sadah families etc. by large who then started marrying with their own community but at one point they started intermarrying with the local Sinhalese and Dravidian populations and here today they are not much different from the locals in appearance. Not much Arab about them in appearance at least.
> 
> Of course there are also those who undoubtedly are not from paternal Arab lineages but who just adopted Islam along the way and maybe intermarried with the Muslim community of Sri Lanka and there are probably also those who have no Arab/ME ancestry at all. Likewise there are probably non-Muslims in Sri Lanka who have Arab/ME ancestry. Anyway Sri Lankans seem to be of a native origins (Sinhalese and Dravidian) by far. A bit of mixing did take place though like anywhere else in the world for the past 1500 years. So at least that is certain.
> 
> The Arabs already spread Islam to Sri Lanka in the 7th century AD. So it's been a long time ago. It appears to me that it was a gradual process as Arabs controlled the main sea trade routes in the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean for centuries and had a strong presence not long ago too.
> 
> Islam in Sri Lanka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I only looked briefly at those 3 links yesterday but the topic seems rather interesting if you ask me.


Thanks for the links. I've found some information that I didn't know about. Indeed most of them are localised but some of them do have some distinct looks especially the upper class but then again you see pockets of people with distinct looks among the majority ethnic group especially along some parts of southern coastal line. As I recall one of your sources say that Arabs have been in Sri Lanka before Islam and they later adopted Islam. Another interesting thing that I got to know recently was that remains of a 2000 years old nestorian church had been uncovered from the ancient capital So I think ancient Sri Lanka was somewhat truly multicultural and had an open society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@Sinan

How is the exercise going ? Do you look like this yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> @Sinan
> 
> How is the exercise going ? Do you look like this yet?
> 
> View attachment 137089




Not doing it for a while, after hurting my ankle... Gonna start again soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Sinan said:


> Not doing it for a while, after hurting my ankle... Gonna start again soon.



Ah yeah, you remind of the time when I was playing Rugby in the gym's field and busted my knee, it was really really bad, didn't exercise much since. Don't do my mistake and be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Erhabi

al-Hasani said:


> I also need to go. Have a nice time and stay safe.
> 
> Yes, I am too.
> 
> @ebray
> 
> Brother, please update us a bit more about Ethiopia. It's a great country and no need to be shy. I will hold your back as I like Ethiopia if anyone starts trolling. Habesha people are very, very friendly people and friends of Arabs for a very long time.
> 
> *I hope that Habesha people are now not anti-Arab because of few unfortunate incidents*.



They are gone for good..They were attacking Saudis and other foreigners in many areas of Riyadh..They even attacked my younger brother with hammer even though he gave his mobile to them(That too happened in Ramadan)..They were even selling liquor and drugs in Manfouha, Yamama and in many areas..Most of them are Christians and dont belong here at all.. and Alhamdulilah everything is turn to normal now...They were getting in the Kingdom without Iqama through border.Those Saudis who let them in should also be brought to justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Azizam said:


> Thanks for the links. I've found some information that I didn't know about. Indeed most of them are localised but some of them do have some distinct looks especially the upper class but then again you see pockets of people with distinct looks among the majority ethnic group especially along some parts of southern coastal line. As I recall one of your sources say that Arabs have been in Sri Lanka before Islam and they later adopted Islam. Another interesting thing that I got to know recently was that remains of a 2000 years old nestorian church had been uncovered from the ancient capital So I think ancient Sri Lanka was somewhat truly multicultural and had an open society.



Yes, Arabs have indeed been present in Sri Lanka and South Asia in general long before Islam. Or any other Abrahamic/Semitic religion emerged.

The Arabian Peninsula and the Indian Subcontinent have had _recorded_ ties as far back as 5000 years. Mostly confined to what is now Pakistan (coastal region) and all of Western and Southwestern India and Sri Lanka probably.



> Trade and cultural links between ancient Arabia and ancient India date back to the third millennium BC.[1]
> Heptulla, Nejma. _Indo-West Asian relations: the Nehru era_. Allied Publishers, 1991. ISBN 9788170233404.



I would not be surprised if the founders of the IVC originally came from the Arab world/ME either.

What surprised me was that the majority of the Muslims of Sri Lanka or "Moors/Arabs" live on the Eastern side of Sri Lanka and not the Western side which is the one that is closest to the Arabian Sea etc.

Anyway Arabs have a very long and deep history in the Arabian Sea and Indian Ocean. After all it were Arabs who discovered many of the islands in the Indian Ocean and settled them first.

Examples such as Mauritius, Comoros (the Southernmost Arab country and the only Arab country located on the Southern Hemisphere), Seychelles. Jointly with the first Austronesian settlers who came from South East Asia (much more distantly located).

@Arabian Legend

Guess which country that I am maybe going to visit this upcoming summer?

Comoros.





And maybe "nearby" Seychelles.



Malik Abdullah said:


> They are gone for good..They were attacking Saudis and other foreigners in many areas of Riyadh..They even attacked my younger brother with hammer even though he gave his mobile to them(That too happened in Ramadan)..They were even selling liquor and drugs in Manfouha, Yamama and in many areas..Most of them are Christians and dont belong here at all.. and Alhamdulilah everything is turn to normal now...They were getting in the Kingdom without Iqama through border.Those Saudis who let them in should also be brought to justice.



Bro, I was not referring to those troublemakers but ordinary Habesha people of which many are also Muslims. We Arabs have had millennium old ties with the Horn of Africa and we should not forget Islamic history of that region either. My experience is that Habesha people are good people. I like them. I don't know anything about the Habesha migrants in Riyadh so can't comment on that but judging from the news/forums/people I know they were very bad representatives. Anyway Manfouha is a hellhole full of illegal migrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani Tom will be a big day for me if Al-Hilal and Madrid won the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

xenon54 said:


> The thing is many Indians hate muslim generally because of their beef with Pakistan, they are just ignorants and easy to counter.



It is not just their beef with Pakistan, many hindu nationalists hate all Muslims. You should see how they use the word Turk as a slur and celebrate the fact that the heirs of the Mughals now live in poverty. Not to mention one other hindutva troll just a few days ago was talking about nuking "sites west of Pakistan" if there is an exchange between IndoPak. Now we all know what said troll meant by sites west of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani Tom will be a big day for me if Al-Hilal and Madrid won the game.



I am down with a flu and just wasting time crushing skulls in some threads. Took a 1 week break from PDF due to the workload. Now I got a bit of time.

Yes, it will be a great sports day. I will be cheering for you guys against that Australian team that I do not remember the name of. It would be very big if we could take part in that FIFA Club World Cup in December. I think that Morocco will host it.

Also do not forget that Al-Ittihad is number 1 in the league. All games won.

Yes tomorrow also Barca and Real play against each other and it will be an exciting game but I will be cheering for this guy and his team.











Did you watch KSA against Uruguay and that late equalizer by Hawsawi? If not you can watch the full game here in this link below;






Or still in Canada?

Also do not forget Gulf Cup soon. Next month. At home. Games played at King Abdullah Sports City etc. I hope that we win. In January Asian Cup in Australia were we will hopefully win our 4th title and equalize with Japan!

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani @Mosamania 
Guys what is the annual budget for arms purchases of KSA?
BTW, where is @Yzd Khalifa ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> Guys what is the annual budget for arms purchases of KSA?
> BTW, where is @Yzd Khalifa ?



List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Around those figures. Not all of the expenditures are actually spent on the military. Mosab can elaborate further on that.

Khalifa is still here lurking. I think that he is busy with work and if not that then he must have just taken a break from PDF which many of us need. I do at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> I am down with a flu and just wasting time crushing skulls in some threads. Took a 1 week break from PDF due to the workload. Now I got a bit of time.
> 
> Yes, it will be a great sports day. I will be cheering for you guys against that Australian team that I do not remember the name of. It would be very big if we could take part in that FIFA Club World Cup in December. I think that Morocco will host it.
> 
> Also do not forget that Al-Ittihad is number 1 in the league. All games won.
> 
> Yes tomorrow also Barca and Real play against each other and it will be an exciting game but I will be cheering for this guy and his team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch KSA against Uruguay and that late equalizer by Hawsawi? If not you can watch the full game here in this link below;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or still in Canada?
> 
> Also do not forget Gulf Cup soon. Next month. At home. Games played at King Abdullah Sports City etc. I hope that we win. In January Asian Cup in Australia were we will hopefully win our 4th title and equalize with Japan!
> 
> AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah I feel you, me also got lots of work to do. Lot's of exams every now and then. Wish ya luck.

Al-hilal is playing against Sydney. There lots of hope that we will win the game. Im very optimistic about it. 

Al-ittihad is doing very good job this season despite the difficulties they have been going through since the past three years. Me don't care about the local league at the moment. I just want Al-Hilal to win this cup.

Yeah I watched the game, we could have won the game easily. The goal Uruguay scored was the fault of one of the defense players. Nevertheless we performed well. Yeah Im still in Canada just got back form home after Ramadan.

I subscribed to all the Arabic channels over here so that I don't miss anything, plus I can watch online over the internet if I was not at my place. Tomorrow Real Madrid is going to win. Get yourself ready buy some napkins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Around those figures. Not all of the expenditures are actually spent on the military. Mosab can elaborate further on that.


yeah, Khalifa previously explained that it is not just about actual military expenditure. what İ am interested in, is an estimation of just annual arms purchases.


> Khalifa is still here lurking. I think that he is busy with work and if not that then he must have just taken a break from PDF which many of us need. I do at least.


yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> Guys what is the annual budget for arms purchases of KSA?
> BTW, where is @Yzd Khalifa ?



USD80.8 billion 

Saudi Arabia announces 20% defence budget increase - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> USD80.8 billion
> 
> Saudi Arabia announces 20% defence budget increase - IHS Jane's 360



Thanks 7abibi.
are there any more details about this budget, like what percentage is spent on what category?
Also, İ am interested to know how much it cost for you guys to buy Eurofighters? Actually, we are in a need to upgrade our air force, and İ want to know how much it would cost if we order eurofighters like Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Yeah I feel you, me also got lots of work to do. Lot's of exams every now and then. Wish ya luck.
> 
> Al-hilal is playing against Sydney. There lots of hope that we will win the game. Im very optimistic about it.
> 
> Al-ittihad is doing very good job this season despite the difficulties they have been going through since he past three years. Me don't care about the local league at the moment. I just want Al-Hilal to win this cup.
> 
> Yeah I watched the game, we could have won the game easily. The goal Uruguay scored was the fault of one of the defense players. Nevertheless we performed well. Yeah Im still in Canada just got back form home after Ramadan.
> 
> I subscribed to all the Arabic channels over here so that I don't miss anything, plus I can watch online over the internet if I was not at my place. Tomorrow Real Madrid is going to win. Get yourself ready buy some napkins.



I got 1 very important exam coming up this December and 2 other in January and I have been slagging a bit for a while on top of that. Some appointments too for next week and the week after.

Yes, I was very surprised by the performance of Hilal against Al-Ain at home. I thought that Al-Ain would advance but luckily they did not and lost very clearly overall.

Yes, honestly speaking I have not followed the local league much either just the results. It's quite hard to watch the local league here despite streaming and satellite that I have.

Yes, me too but Uruguay also had their chances but overall a good game. I am convinced that we will do better than in recent years were we have been bad. I mean the period after we lost to Iraq in the AFC final in 2007 until 2012/early 2013. After we got that Spanish manager things have been steadily improving. Frank Rijkaard was a bad idea. Still a lot of nonsense in the federation IMO.

I was back during Ramadan as well but this was a long time ago. I thought that you were back recently?



Let's wait an see. We will defeat Franco CF and Suárez will score!

Anyway honestly speaking then I can't predict who will win. Normally I have a favorite but for tomorrow there is no real favorite. Both teams are in good form. Especially Neymar and Messi and the crybaby Ronaldo is impressive as ever. Don't know what motivates that guy.

Must be this;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> Thanks 7abibi.
> are there any more details about this budget, like what percentage is spent on what category?
> Also, İ am interested to know how much it cost for you guys to buy Eurofighters? Actually, we are in a need to upgrade our air force, and İ want to know how much it would cost if we order eurofighters like Saudi Arabia.




The EF cost around $123ml per unit £4.4bn for the 72 units deal with the TOT and assembly at home but later the facility at home wasn't ready so the assembly has been put off. But the issue here is that how much does it cost for load, maintenance, training, logistic support etc. Here is what you need to look at. Right now only Saudi Arabia has EF support facility outside Europe and will be taking care of the EF other countries own like Oman, later Bahrain and Qatar if they go ahead with the deal.

Im sure if Azerbaijan go for the EF it will have its own customization and specification. Here you have different prices based on what you are welling to procure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> The EF cost around $123ml per unit £4.4bn for the 72 units deal with the TOT and assembly at home but later the facility at home wasn't ready so the assembly has been put off. But the issue here is that how much does it cost for load, maintenance, training, logistic support etc. Here is what you need to look at. Right now only Saudi Arabia has EF support facility outside Europe and will be taking care of the EF other countries own like Oman, later Bahrain and Qatar if they go ahead with the deal.
> 
> Im sure if Azerbaijan go for the EF it will have its own customization and specification. Here you have different prices based on what you are welling to procure.



Thanks for information.


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> Thanks for information.



Anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> hanks 7abibi.
> are there any more details about this budget, like what percentage is spent on what category?
> Also, İ am interested to know how much it cost for you guys to buy Eurofighters? Actually, we are in a need to upgrade our air force, and İ want to know how much it would cost if we order eurofighters like Saudi Arabia.



I think you are interested in KSA's budget for procurement. I think It should be between %20-30 of their annual defense budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

rmi5 said:


> Thanks 7abibi.
> are there any more details about this budget, like what percentage is spent on what category?
> Also, İ am interested to know how much it cost for you guys to buy Eurofighters? Actually, we are in a need to upgrade our air force, and İ want to know how much it would cost if we order eurofighters like Saudi Arabia.



Actually there was pricing and contract issues, the price has sense gone down significantly from 123M$, not to mention that the UK added an extra 20% increase to price for the full ToT, which was about local production of the aircraft that turned into a complete support and upgrade facility run by local companies. The price after the contract issues is not publicized, but what is known is that the EF will have the capacity to upgrade to Tranche 3 in the updated contract. 

Also the updated contract included local maintenance and spare parts production of the EJ-200 in the recently established Middle East Propulsion Company. And complete avionics maintenance and support by Advanced Electronic Company, which included the purchase of copy rights and property licenses which increased the price. But it's worth it I think in the end.



Sinan said:


> I think you are interested in KSA's budget for procurement. I think It should be between %20-30 of their annual defense budget.



The military is building like 6 new hospitals this year, also they are building 2 dams and 2 new military airports and airbases, as well as building 4 land bases in the southern and northern borders, they were approved this year so I think they are behind the increase in budget this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Mosamania said:


> The military is building like 6 new hospitals this year, also they are building 2 dams and 2 new military airports and airbases, as well as building 4 land bases in the southern and northern borders, they were approved this year so I think they are behind the increase in budget this year.



Mate, why would the Military builds dams and hospitals ??? It's the job of Energy and Health Ministiries' .... ?

One of the new airport is this ?

*PRINCE MOHAMMED BIN ABDULAZIZ INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*
*(RIYADH, SAUDI ARABIA)







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Mosamania said:


> ...
> 
> The military is building like 6 new hospitals this year, also they are building 2 dams and 2 new military airports and airbases, as well as building 4 land bases in the southern and northern borders, they were approved this year so I think they are behind the increase in budget this year.




Enjoy ! 

*Saudi Armed Forces Medical City (Riyadh)*

*August, 2014*
*Source: meed.com*

- Saudi Binladin (SBG) bids low for medical city

- SBG submitted a price of SR9.4bn _*($2.5bn)*_

- The Defence Ministry received bids from 10 groups for the main construction contract for the 1,500-bed first phase of the medical facility. The phase will also include laboratories, warehouses and administrative buildings.

- The hospital will contain *3,500 beds* when completed. The medical city will be built on the Riyadh airport highway and will be located near Princess Noura University.



















...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Sinan said:


> Mate, why would the Military builds dams and hospitals ??? It's the job of Energy and Health Ministiries' .... ?
> 
> One of the new airport is this ?
> 
> *PRINCE MOHAMMED BIN ABDULAZIZ INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*
> *(RIYADH, SAUDI ARABIA)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




They are military hospitals, staffed with ministery of defense staff, and there are SANG hospitals staffed with SANG staff. and the military owns airbases obviously, 2 new airports are being built by the ministry of defense and another 2 airports for fixed wing aircraft (for some reason) are being built by the SANG. Dams are built by the military in locations with heavy military presence. Like Taif and Khamis Mushayt etc.



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Enjoy !
> 
> *Saudi Armed Forces Medical City (Riyadh)*
> 
> *August, 2014*
> *Source: meed.com*
> 
> - Saudi Binladin (SBG) bids low for medical city
> 
> - SBG submitted a price of SR9.4bn _*($2.5bn)*_
> 
> - The Defence Ministry received bids from 10 groups for the main construction contract for the 1,500-bed first phase of the medical facility. The phase will also include laboratories, warehouses and administrative buildings.
> 
> - The hospital will contain *3,500 beds* when completed. The medical city will be built on the Riyadh airport highway and will be located near Princess Noura University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Projects like this also increase the defense budget, not all of KSA's military budget is weapons and bombs etc. the Saudi military plays a huge part in Saudi civilian life even.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Congrats. As I feared you won today. I had a friend who travelled all the way from KSA to attend this game with his parents and 1 brother. I feel sorry for him. Must be a real let down. If I get the time I will probably go to Barcelona as well this season to watch a match in the Champions League or something.

Can't really complain. You were quicker in thought and action and Isco and Pepe were fantastic while most of "our" players choked horribly. The difference was not as big as some want to make it out but still it was a deserved home victory.

Thank God that I don't have the time to scrutinize the game and all the news after the match. People such as Tomás Roncero are probably unbearable right now. Google that guy.



















Al-Hilal lost (1-0) in the first match against that Australian team away from home. I did not watch the game so can't tell if it was deserved. Do you think that they can win the title despite this result in the return leg at home? It's a bad away result. 2-1 would have been better. Away goals tend to be very crucial in such close encounters.

Regardless of what then KSA shows time and time again that we have the best league in Asia together with Japan and South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Horus

Why is @Hazzy997 still banned? I think he has payed his due, and you should lift the ban. He is severely missed in the forum.

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> @WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Horus
> 
> Why is @Hazzy997 still banned? I think he has payed his due, and you should lift the ban. He is severely missed in the forum.
> 
> @al-Hasani



Indeed he is bro, indeed. We don't always agree with him politically but I always liked his juvenile spark, offensive approach when necessary and honesty. That guy genuinely cares not only about Palestine (although it sometimes can appear as such) but the Arab world, ME, Muslim world and probably the world as whole.

We need someone that can insult both the Arab world, Iran, Turkey etc. when necessary and expose our hypocrisy sometimes. We can do the same with Hazzy when necessary and have done so too.

He can go overboard sometimes but who can't on PDF? I mean we have all done it ourselves. The funniest thing is that "terrorist" mark that he has, LOL. Like Hazzy is ever capable of doing such a thing.

I don't know what happened but it is a shame that the ban seems to be THIS long. He also had a good grip on our "Tengri guy" whenever he goes overboard if I am not around and the other Turkish trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

@al-Hasani 

No reason for the tag. Just wanted you to get your dose of a bird staring at you, for the day. hihi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> I must say that I have been pleasantly surprised by especially Tatars and Azeris so I second that. Turkish girls are more similar to ME girls to me. Sometimes I can't tell them apart from Arab girls even. Tatars and Azeris are more exotic. Tatars especially can come in many shapes and forms (LOL, just like all peoples almost) but I think you know what I mean. Some look purely Slavic (Russian), some ME while others look very Mongoloid and others look a mixture of all 3.
> 
> Irina Shayk the girlfriend of the world's biggest crybaby is one example of a exotic looking Tatar IMO.
> 
> Women from Caucasus have also been known for their beauty and thick black hair in Europe, LOL.


Most of the women in my family are white skinned since we have a lot of circassians in my family so I've come to really appreciate Arabian brown skinned women and consider them as exotic lol. If you're wondering, I'm not white skinned my self (thankfully) but my younger brother is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> No reason for the tag. Just wanted you to get your dose of a bird staring at you, for the day. hihi



Haha, that ostrich is world class. I was close to follow your example of using an animal as my avatar. The reason can be found in this thread.

Yemen's Socotra island granted province status | Page 2

I hope that you are doing well. It was quite cold today. Just returned from my classes 1 hour ago or so. I think that I need to buy some shoes for the winter, LOL.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Most of the women in my family are white skinned since we have a lot of circassians in my family so I've come to really appreciate Arabian brown skinned women and consider them as exotic lol. If you're wondering, I'm not white skinned my self (thankfully) but my younger brother is.



LOL, most our our Arab women (outside of our Afro-Arab lot or the mixed lot) are rather pale if you ask me. I would not consider them exotic by any means in terms of skin color. More appearance (you know those big eyes, the characteristic make-up etc.) In fact our women are much lighter than us men. I have noticed that and I don't think that I am the only one. I prefer Arab/Arabian beauty/ME/Southern European beauty than any Central Asians or Caucasians many times over. With all due respect to them.

Today I saw an extremely beautiful lady at the university (she was just too thin IMO) and I could see by her appearance that she was from the ME and I talked with her for a while but did not ask her about her background. I wonder where she was from?! Hmm. that's for another day to find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

I am back from the Indian dungeon habibtis.

They locked me up and threw away the key. They went to dig out my grave, while I fought with every fiber of my being. I bleaded with God, that blease let me get my revenge, and now I am back washing the blood, sweat and tears off my face.

*Only for Revenge. *



al-Hasani said:


> Indeed he is bro, indeed. We don't always agree with him politically but I always liked his juvenile spark, offensive approach when necessary and honesty. That guy genuinely cares not only about Palestine (although it sometimes can appear as such) but the Arab world, ME, Muslim world and probably the world as whole.
> 
> We need someone that can insult both the Arab world, Iran, Turkey etc. when necessary and expose our hypocrisy sometimes. We can do the same with Hazzy when necessary and have done so too.
> 
> He can go overboard sometimes but who can't on PDF? I mean we have all done it ourselves. The funniest thing is that "terrorist" mark that he has, LOL. Like Hazzy is ever capable of doing such a thing.
> 
> I don't know what happened but it is a shame that the ban seems to be THIS long. He also had a good grip on our "Tengri guy" whenever he goes overboard if I am not around and the other Turkish trolls.




You got viber?

I give you my number and you can add me. Me and Hazzy are always chatting on viber. We have a pdf group lol.

We want @rmi5 to join as well. Too many restrictions on the forum for a healthy debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I am back from the Indian dungeon habibtis.
> 
> They locked me up and threw away the key. They went to dig out my grave, while I fought with every fiber of my being. I bleaded with God, that blease let me get my revenge, and now I am back washing the blood, sweat and tears off my face.
> 
> *Only for Revenge. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got viber?
> 
> I give you my number and you can add me. Me and Hazzy are always chatting on viber. We have a pdf group lol.
> 
> We want @rmi5 to join as well. Too many restrictions on the forum for a healthy debate.



LOL, if I give you my number, I should have expect to be blown up by the intihari attack of one of our dear wahabi bros on tomorrow morning  That's a little bit dangerous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> LOL, if I give you my number, I should have expect to be blown up by the intihari attack of one of our dear wahabi bros on tomorrow morning  That's a little bit dangerous



Shame on you. Hazzy is a little skinny Palestinian kid. The worst that can happen is he will throw a stone at you through the phone?

But seriously, he's a cool kid. I talked to him and he said he never threatened to cut off anyone's head and that you all lied and twisted what he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

RazPaK said:


> Shame on you. Hazzy is a little skinny Palestinian kid. The worst that can happen is he will throw a stone at you through the phone?
> 
> But seriously, he's a cool kid. I talked to him and he said he never threatened to cut off anyone's head and that you all lied and twisted what he said.



lol he posted a video of a beheading and threatened that will happen to rmi and me along with others who reject God, that type of BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

1000 said:


> lol he posted a video of a beheading and threatened that will happen to rmi and me along with others who reject God, that type of BS.



I wasn't there, but after talking to him and hearing his voice, he is a chill dude.


----------



## 1000

RazPaK said:


> I wasn't there, but after talking to him and hearing his voice, he is a chill dude.



no one said different, don't care either this is just some text we don't know each other but he posted a vid of a beheading and threatened to do so, short memory or taqiyya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Shame on you. Hazzy is a little skinny Palestinian kid. The worst that can happen is he will throw a stone at you through the phone?
> 
> But seriously, he's a cool kid. I talked to him and he said he never threatened to cut off anyone's head and that you all lied and twisted what he said.


He is a liar kid. You can ask @1000 about it. 
Anyway, I don't care much about his presence. He is usually busy with his non-sense supporting hamas terrorists, and jumps on mullah's throat, when they delay payments to their Hamas, from time to time which is entertaining for me. He is not even close to trolling level of Surenas or some mullah members. He is just a low IQ foul mouth. 

PS. @1000 , I saw that you have already explained it, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

VIBER is a JEW USA company btw, he should not even use it

Viber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Viber was founded by four Israeli partners: Talmon Marco, Igor Megzinik, Sani Maroli and Ofer Smocha,

@Fukuoka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

1000 said:


> VIBER is a JEW USA company btw, he should not even use it
> 
> Viber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Viber was founded by four Israeli partners: Talmon Marco, Igor Megzinik, Sani Maroli and Ofer Smocha,
> 
> @Fukuoka


----------



## RazPaK

Yo guys download viber right now. 

I will post my number and we can chat in the pdf group. Be men.


----------



## RazPaK

I will cut off your heads If you don't download viber right now. Silly kaafirs.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> VIBER is a JEW USA company btw, he should not even use it
> 
> Viber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Viber was founded by four Israeli partners: Talmon Marco, Igor Megzinik, Sani Maroli and Ofer Smocha,
> 
> @Fukuoka



Time to blacklist them and Facebook then.













RazPaK said:


> I will cut off your heads If you don't download viber right now. Silly kaafirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> The Caliph approves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


>


----------



## RazPaK

Guys, I do the best @al-Hasani impression ever. Ask hazzy. I had him literally crying. 

dl viber and stop being chicken shits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


>



Where have you been Brother ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> Where have you been Brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@al-Hasani 

dl viber bro. 

I'm talking to hazzy right now. We both think you are an arabic chicken.


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


>



Master Fukuoka arrived in the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> dl viber bro.
> 
> I'm talking to hazzy right now. We both think you are an arabic chicken.









1000 said:


> Master Fukuoka arrived in the thread


----------



## Arabian Legend

Armstrong said:


> Where have you been Brother ?



Im here watching form a distance.  

Im busy with school and work. Exams here and there, workshops, clinical practices...etc. less sleeping time.....so much headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


>




Nonono. Just dl viber and when you do, I will post MY OWN Number. You don't have to post your number.After that just msg me. That's it.


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> Im here watching form a distance.
> 
> Im busy with school and work. Exams here and there, workshops, clinical practices...etc. less sleeping time.....so much headache.



Bro, once PDF has caught you there is no escaping. I am thinking about drastic matters otherwise PDF is going to destroy my current semester. Next week I will have a job interview at a international firm so wish me luck!

I have urged Webby to ban me but without luck.



RazPaK said:


> Nonono. Just dl viber and when you do, I will post MY OWN Number. You don't have to post your number.After that just msg me. That's it.



I don't even know what viber is. It's 01.07 AM here in Copenhagen and I have classes tomorrow morning. Maybe another day. I do prefer Skype though!


----------



## RazPaK

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, once PDF has caught you there is no escaping. I am thinking about drastic matters otherwise PDF is going to destroy my current semester. Next week I will have a job interview at a international firm so wish me luck!
> 
> I have urged Webby to ban me but without luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what viber is. It's 01.07 AM here in Copenhagen and I have classes tomorrow morning. Maybe another day. I do prefer Skype though!



Habibi your Arab card is revoked. Now go and take a seat with the jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

RazPaK said:


> Habibi your Arab card is revoked. Now go and take a seat with the jews.


Hey man what's up? You never told me the story about your cousins beating up sunny deol :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Mugwop said:


> Hey man what's up? You never told me the story about your cousins beating up sunny deol :-(


I still have to talk to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

RazPaK said:


> I still have to talk to him.


Oh aight cool when you do tell me everything in detail because I always wanted to assault that actor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Mugwop said:


> Oh aight cool when you do tell me everything in detail because I always wanted to assault that actor.



I will talk to my cousin tomorrow. And chill out girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


>



Hasani, which Arabs wear those white clothes ?


----------



## Mosamania

Sinan said:


> Hasani, which Arabs wear those white clothes ?



Almost all Arabs do, it is just more pronounced in the Arabian Peninsula because it is considered the formal wear instead of a suit. From Oman:







To Morocco:






And everything in between, like Egypt:






And Syria: 






It is just as I said more pronounced in Arabian peninsula, because the Thobe (White Robe) is considered the formal/business wear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Are you watching the final game bro? Just turned in! Almost forget everything about it due to having so much on my hands nowadays.

It would be a great thing if a Saudi Arabian team could win the Asian Champions League once again and compete in the FIFA Club World Cup against a team like Real Madrid! It's been 9 years now!

AFC Champions League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A clear penalty denied to Al-Hilal! A scandal. Half time now. 0-0.

Another penalty denied (clear hands). That East Asian referee should get his shit together. How obvious can it be?! Al-Hilal are so far quicker, better technically and attacking often. Clearly better individually.

Good old Al-Qahtani just subbed on. Can he make the difference?! It would be poetic if he could. Come on man. They are already wasting the time big time.

How the hell did Al-Hilal manage to lose the away game 1-0 against that team?!

That idiotic referee at it again…..Giving non-existent fouls away!

Qahtaniiii….Man, should have scored. What a chance to waste…… Another huge chance wasted…..This will not end well.

Another penalty denied. **** that referee. Clearly bought. Tempers high. They should calm down not to do something stupid. Still time enough. Another quite big chance! Shamrani with the header.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

The referee messed up the game. His slanted eyes need to be pulled out of his face so he can see clearly. What happened is a mark of disgrace, three penalty were not called for and I think FIFIA should do something about it. Al-Hilal did everything he could. Im out of words homeboy. First it was that fire worshipper referee and now this drunk one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> The referee messed up the game. His slanted eyes need to be pulled out of his face so he can see clearly. What happened is a mark of disgrace, three penalty were not called for and I think FIFIA should do something about it. Al-Hilal did everything he could. Im out of words homeboy. First it was that fire worshipper referee and now this drunk one.



It's a disgrace. He must have been bought. You can't simply "miss" so many clear penalties. Watching the game on Bein Sport and I completely agree with the commentators. Bad referee but far too many missed chances. I watch football every weak but I have not seen so many huge missed chances in a very long time. The worst of all this is that Al-Hilal were clearly the better team. I missed the first 30 minutes but from the time I started watching that Australian team had absolutely nothing. It was all Al-Hilal.

Anyway nothing to do but now focus on the national team and first the Gulf Cup at home and then ACN in January in Australia where the goal should be to equal Japan's 4 wins.

Anyway after the result against Al-Ain I had big hopes of Hilal making it but unfortunately they could not.

How could the first game end with a defeat?!

You have much better chances of advancing to another final next year and winning. We lost yesterday and our team is much worse. I just hope that Digao and Neves will both stay.

They should cancel the celebrations immediately as they won due to this corrupt idiot of a referee . Look at that dumb referee thinking that he did a good job.

Anyway not much we can do. Tired of football recently….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> It's a disgrace. He must have been bought. You can't simply "miss" so many clear penalties. Watching the game on Bein Sport and I completely agree with the commentators. Bad referee but far too many missed chances. I watch football every weak but I have not seen so many huge missed chances in a very long time. The worst of all this is that Al-Hilal were clearly the better team. I missed the first 30 minutes but from the time I started watching that Australian team had absolutely nothing. It was all Al-Hilal.
> 
> Anyway nothing to do but now focus on the national team and first the Gulf Cup at home and then ACN in January.
> 
> Anyway after the result against Al-Ain I had big hopes of Hilal making it but unfortunately they could not.
> 
> How could the first game end with a defeat?!
> 
> You have much better chances of advancing to another final next year and winning. We lost yesterday and our team are much worse. I just hope that Digao and Neves both stay.
> 
> They should cancel the celebrations immediately as they won due to this corrupt idiot of a referee . Look at that dumb referee thinking that he did a good job.



Im longer going to watch any game from now on. I feel so frustrated after this. We could have easily won the game that we deserved in the first place if it was not for that idiot. If I was there I would have

Al-Hilal performed very well in the league especially the last two game against Sydney and deserved to win but shit happens what can I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yes, I was surprised that nobody even attempted to give him a well-deserved beating. On the other hand riots in KSA are as uncommon as heroin/drug free towns in Mullahstan.

Like yesterday night could not have become worse in terms of football results. FC Barcelona - Celta de Vigo 0-1. Afterwards I said **** it and left for a night out in Copenhagen.

We better win that Gulf Cup this month!

Anyway even the Australians admitted that they should not even have been near the victory!






Look at all those blatantly denied clear penalties (3) and enormous chances. They did not even show all of them. Ridiculous really. Indeed his slanted eyes must have made him blind aside from him being drunk. 

Was the farsi Gypsy referee as bad in the first leg? I missed that game as I told you. I mean how the hell can they pick a Farsi to referee a match where an Arab team takes part to begin with?

Obvious robbery is obvious. Still the league of KSA is as good as those of Japan and South Korea. Hilal should have won their 3 AFC CL title though.

I hope that our Moroccan brothers (Moghreb Tétouan) will give them a well-deserved beating.

2014 FIFA Club World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mugwop

Mosamania said:


> Almost all Arabs do, it is just more pronounced in the Arabian Peninsula because it is considered the formal wear instead of a suit. From Oman:
> 
> View attachment 139783
> 
> 
> To Morocco:
> 
> View attachment 139784
> 
> 
> And everything in between, like Egypt:
> 
> View attachment 139785
> 
> 
> And Syria:
> View attachment 139813
> 
> 
> 
> It is just as I said more pronounced in Arabian peninsula, because the Thobe (White Robe) is considered the formal/business wear.


Which ones wear the black clothes?


----------



## Mosamania

Mugwop said:


> Which ones wear the black clothes?



There is no uniform color really, it is really mostly up to preference, if I have to wear one I have a vanilla colored one. A black one and a grey one for winter (I live in a mountain city where it is currently about 9 degrees in the morning, gets below zero at heart of winter). White is just used more frequently because it doesn't abdorb sun and is a good coolant in hot weather.


----------



## -SINAN-

@Hazzy997 Welcome back mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> @Hazzy997 Welcome back mate.



Nice to see you Sinan, even though you called me a little cute terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Nice to see you Sinan, even though you called me a little cute terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> View attachment 145538



How you doin girl?


----------



## asena_great

Full Moon said:


> laughingcat.gif


lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Nice to see you Sinan, even though you called me a little cute terrorist.



But it had been boring without our cute terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @JUBA 

You guys will like this nationalist song of your country, I found it before you all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani found something that might interest you. Not sure if this the right place to post them here but anyway I can delete them if you say so.
> 
> When Saudi Arabia Ruled the World - The Daily Beast
> Asian Art Museum | Roads of Arabia



By no means bro. In fact I believe that you should make a thread about those very excellent topics on the ME section of the forum despite the hard trolling from the usual suspects. I have been combating the stateless Berbarian and the usual Farsi renegades.

In fact I must tell you that I already saw the "Roads of Arabia" exhibition at Louvre back in the summer of 2010 when it began touring outside of KSA and I also have visited the National Museum in Riyadh.

But I have heard that in recent years the exhibitions have become much bigger and I know that they toured in the US and Berlin 1-2 years ago.






If you have not watched this excellent documentary then please do so when you got the time. Sultan has been doing some excellent work and this is very good.

Here he talks about the exhibition in Pittsburgh. Have they plans of visiting Canada? I have never visited Canada so I do not know much.






Full speech at the opening.






Link to SCTA and also check out the official Youtube channel but I am sure that you have!

الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار 
-
الصفحة الرئيسية



jaunty said:


> Nice pics, GCC should appoint @al-Hasani as tourism promoter.



Thanks mate. I am just replying here not to turn that other thread into a chit-chat thread. That's why we got this thread.

Well the day I get sufficient enough money either through hard work or inheritance (LOL) I will invest in tourism in KSA and the GCC overall and the Arab world too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan 

How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch interstellar tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Hazzy997 said:


> @1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan
> 
> How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch interstellar tomorrow?


who dat be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> who dat be?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Hazzy997 said:


>


I want to watch that sooooooo bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I want to watch that sooooooo bad.



I know you're being sarcastic. 

A friend what's me to go see this with him. I heard it got good ratings but I don't know what it's about.


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

Confirmation of that being the case if looking at the user history or his recent comments in another thread on the section. I don't know what is wrong with those people. It's not the Islam I know and I grew up amongst and was taught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> Confirmation of that being the case if looking at the user history or his recent comments in another thread on the section. I don't know *what is wrong with those people.* It's not the Islam I know and I grew up amongst and was taught.



Untermenschen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Hazzy997 said:


> I know you're being sarcastic.
> 
> A friend what's me to go see this with him. I heard it got good ratings but I don't know what it's about.


I'm not being sarcastic. Worm holes and time travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> Confirmation of that being the case if looking at the user history or his recent comments in another thread on the section. I don't know what is wrong with those people. It's not the Islam I know and I grew up amongst and was taught.



??


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> ??



It is the user Belew Kelew (from Eritrea) that was trolling in another thread and saying that children, women and elders from the Albu Nimr tribe in Al-Anbar deserved to be killed which I found unacceptable as well as apologetic behavior to the ISIS retards that have harmed Islam's reputation greatly and that of Muslims due to using Islam as a disguise for their criminal behavior.

Anyway I could eat some fattoush right now.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I could use some too. 

..........

I don't think he implied that, I read the posts. I thought IS killed male adult members of that tribe. I don't know. Although I'm against system of tribes we should just base unity on one thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan
> 
> How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch interstellar tomorrow?



Oh man, I forgot that is coming out today. I so wanna watch that film. Chris Nolan is a genius!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> @1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan
> 
> How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch interstellar tomorrow?


Nah i wait till others watch and tell me if its good, i always do it this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Hazzy997 said:


> @1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan
> 
> How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch *interstellar *tomorrow?


No idea what that is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @ResurgentIran 

Do you guys use over ear headphones? I am wanting to buy a pair. I heard SOL Republic, Monster, Beats are mainstream ones which are built nicely. But for sound quality most say buy Sound Magic, Audio Technica or Senhieser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran
> 
> Do you guys use over ear headphones? I am wanting to buy a pair. I heard SOL Republic, Monster, Beats are mainstream ones which are built nicely. But for sound quality most say buy Sound Magic, Audio Technica or Senhieser.



No, I have not used those for years. So I can't help with that. I am clueless on that front. 

It's very obvious that this 500 character hates Palestinians very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> No, I have not used those for years. So I can't help with that. I am clueless on that front. I use my little brother's headphones whenever I need them.
> 
> It's very obvious that this 500 character hates Palestinians very much.



These are mainstream which most people buy: 





















These are the ones that professionals/Sound enthuasists say sound the best for 200$:





.....................

Yeah he defintely does

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> These are mainstream which most people buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147282
> 
> View attachment 147283
> 
> View attachment 147284
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones that professionals/Sound enthuasists say sound the best for 200$:
> View attachment 147285
> 
> 
> .....................
> 
> Yeah he defintely does



Don't tell me that he is a Jew from the Arab world originally? The chance is well over 50% They are usually very annoying. I mean the radicals among them which he seems to be on some fronts.

For instance I asked him 2 times if he considered the Palestinians living in Israel (Muslims and Christians alike even Atheists) for Israelis and he did not reply. 3 times even. We are talking about 21% of the Israeli population. He probably wants them gone yet he is deluded enough not to understand that this is how the Palestinians feel about his likes too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Don't tell me that he is a Jew from the Arab world originally? The chance is well over 50% They are usually very annoying. I mean the radicals among them which he seems to be on some fronts.
> 
> For instance I asked him 2 times if he considered the Palestinians living in Israel (Muslims and Christians alike even Atheists) for Israelis and he did not reply. 3 times even. We are talking about 21% of the Israeli population. He probably wants them gone yet he is deluded enough not to understand that this is how the Palestinians feel about his likes too.



Bro they're all extremist up the ***, lol, I am shocked when I see people thinking they're normal Westerners just trying to get on with life. They're very provocative people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Bro they're all extremist up the ***, lol, I am shocked when I see people thinking they're normal Westerners just trying to get on with life. They're very provocative people.



Arabs and Jews, being cousins (yes, I know ) can easily coexist and have done so for most of the Islamic history and even worked closely together form Al-Andalus to Oman but I am here talking about the decision makers and their radicals just like we have our own.

That video that you posted of that Rabbi Ovadia (Iraqi Jew) was hilarious. To think that such a character gets ZERO publicity for his obvious extremism while any Palestinians that even farts get's much more exposure is amazing.






I believe that we need a Jewish Memri TV monitoring Jewish media (TV channels, social media) but I believe that if this was done it would be "anti-Semitic".

I have been called anti-Semitic (can't take that word seriously when we Arabs are the biggest Semitic group of people out there by far) just for criticizing aspects of Israeli politics and some Jewish users behavior on PDF. It's pathetic. Next it will be Nazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Hazzy997 said:


> These are mainstream which most people buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147282
> 
> View attachment 147283
> 
> View attachment 147284
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones that professionals/Sound enthuasists say sound the best for 200$:
> View attachment 147285
> 
> 
> .....................
> 
> Yeah he defintely does


I like the professional ones the best, the ear cover looks large so they would fit over the ears and not on them. But they cost to much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I believe that we need a Jewish Memri TV monitoring Jewish media (TV channels, social media) but I believe that if this was done it would be "anti-Semitic".
> 
> .



I'm with you on that. 

We need to just mimic them and trust me with what their ministers say on daily basis it will make hits. 



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I like the professional ones the best, the ear cover looks large so they would fit over the ears and not on them. But they cost to much.



Which ones? I like over ear for me, complete over ear. And my problem is if I pay 200 I want excellent sound quality. And most people say Beats/SOR republics won't give amazing sound qaulity.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm with you on that.
> 
> We need to just mimic them and trust me with what their ministers say on daily basis it will make hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones? I like over ear for me, complete over ear. And my problem is if I pay 200 I want excellent sound quality. And most people say Beats/SOR republics won't give amazing sound qaulity.



Youtube is already full of their stupidities in the thousands.






I wonder why this has not been done already? I mean what the hell? You got a few Zionists monitoring 1000's of channels in the entire Muslim world (1.7 billion people) waiting for a few retards to go over the top while in a emotional state (most often) yet nobody can retaliate by showing the exact same behavior which is in abundance.

I consider it almost too strange…. Just think about it. Especially when money and material is not a problem AT ALL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Hazzy997 said:


> Which ones? I like over ear for me, complete over ear. And my problem is if I pay 200 I want excellent sound quality. And most people say Beats/SOR republics won't give amazing sound qaulity.


Don't know any specif ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

We have started to do it. On websites like Middle East Monitor, they attract Western viewers. We need to get more involved in social media/mainstream media. Al Jazeera English does a good job too. 

@XenoEnsi-14 

Same here, I knew many people who bought Beats but I'm not spending 300 dollars for them. They sound good with dance music and the quality feels really nice, but sound quality doesn't cut it. Same with those other ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> How you doin girl?


I'm alright. How have you been? Its good to see you back here.



Hazzy997 said:


> @1000 @Frogman @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran @Belew_Kelew @IbnTaymiyyah @XenoEnsi-14 @qamar1990 @RazPaK @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Mugwop @Akheilos @xenon54 @T-123456 @Sinan
> 
> How's everything guys. Anyone going to watch interstellar tomorrow?


Never heard of it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> I'm alright. How have you been? Its good to see you back here.



Had a busy life lately. Trying to relax my brain. 

And saved up some money from work and I want to purchase headsets. How's school with you?


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Had a busy life lately. Trying to relax my brain.
> 
> And saved up some money from work and I want to purchase headsets. How's school with you?


What kinda headsets? I'v been butting heads with feminists about patriarchy other than that nothing new in my life so far.


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> What kinda headsets? I'v been butting heads with feminists about patriarchy other than that nothing new in my life so far.



Headphones for music/movies and maybe gaming besides the usual Beats or SOL republics. 

LOL, you've been dealing with femenists? That's nice.


----------



## Mugwop

Hazzy997 said:


> Headphones for music/movies and maybe gaming besides the usual Beats or SOL republics.
> 
> LOL, you've been dealing with femenists? That's nice.


I hear a lot of good talk about Dr dre headphones called beats. And yes some feminists can be very annoying,I thought they were about advocating women's rights but they have a different agenda.I might make a thread about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

im so bored

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> im so bored



Listen to Dance Music Playlist then.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Hazzy997 I am tired and need to attend classes far too early tomorrow morning. Help me deal with that Jewish ibn Kelb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> Listen to Dance Music Playlist then.


ever since you left viber, i got nobody to bs wit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Hazzy997 I am tired and need to attend classes far too early tomorrow morning. Help me deal with that Jewish ibn Kelb.



Who? 



RazPaK said:


> ever since you left viber, i got nobody to bs wit



That 1000 idiot said it was Israeli and made me delete it.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Who?



500. Never knew that he was that annoying. Usually I just read his posts regarding military topics but the guy (in his late 30's) seems to know as much about history as a Jewish Rabbi knows about Islam. I don't have the patience today. Tired and hungry. It's your turn.

Got to hit the bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> That 1000 idiot said it was Israeli and made me delete it.




too bad. i had to tell you something important.


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> too bad. i had to tell you something important.



Good one. 

Will it work? 



al-Hasani said:


> 500. Never knew that he was that annoying. Usually I just read his posts regarding military topics but the guy (in his late 30's) seems to know as much about history as a Jewish Rabbi knows about Islam. I don't have the patience today. Tired and hungry. It's your turn.
> 
> Got to hit the bed.



Just ignore him, I've dealt with that mule for many times before and I'm honestly trying to get a little break from him. 

During Christmas break I'll go off on him but lately I can't get too sucked in because he never stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> Good one.
> 
> Will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore him, I've dealt with that mule for many times before and I'm honestly trying to get a little break from him.
> 
> During Christmas break I'll go off on him but lately I can't get too sucked in because he never stops.





I wonder what the hell a Jew of unknown origins in his late 30's is doing on a Pakistani forum dominated by Muslims? Moreover being active/present almost at every hour. I thought that his generation were less addicted to the internet than our generation. He is not doing anything else other than spreading anti-Arab and anti-Muslim sentiments 24/7 when not discussing military.

God, half of my posts on PDF are due to countering trolls.

Leaving PDF entirely might be the only solution but this place is addicting as hell and there are some nice people. I have to admit that although I am not much for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@RazPaK

Listen to this if you're bored. 

How's life been? 





................


al-Hasani said:


> I wonder what the hell a Jew of unknown origins in his late 30's is doing on a Pakistani forum dominated by Muslims? Moreover being active/present almost at every hour. I thought that his generation were less addicted to the internet than our generation. He is not doing anything else other than spreading anti-Arab and anti-Muslim sentiments 24/7 when not discussing military.
> 
> God, half of my posts on PDF are due to countering trolls.
> 
> Leaving PDF entirely might be the only solution but this place is addicting as hell and there are some nice people. I have to admit that although I am not much for it.



Same here, I had to deal with Israeli's and Indian Hindu Brigade. 

But, PDF is better than watching tv or something else when you're free. Only dance music beats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> Listen to this if you're bored.
> 
> How's life been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................
> 
> 
> Same here, I had to deal with Israeli's and Indian Hindu Brigade.
> 
> But, PDF is better than watching tv or something else when you're free. Only dance music beats it.



When did you turn into a dance music listening kafir?





















































































Just kidding….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I gave up on political situation in ME and became a kafir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> Listen to this if you're bored.
> 
> How's life been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................
> 
> 
> Same here, I had to deal with Israeli's and Indian Hindu Brigade.
> 
> But, PDF is better than watching tv or something else when you're free. Only dance music beats it.




That's cute. I used to listen to dance music in 1997.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


>



ROFL 



RazPaK said:


> That's cute. I used to listen to dance music in 1997.



Dance is relevant again RazPak. 

You're many generations ahead of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> Dance is relevant again RazPak.
> 
> You're many generations ahead of us.








What cousins used to listen to in Pakistan, last time I went.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> What cousins used to listen to in Pakistan, last time I went.



LMAO, they discover those songs once they become classics here. 

This one so suits the people back home. hahha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> LMAO, they discover those songs once they become classics here.
> 
> This one so suits the people back home. hahha




This is the kind of music I listen to:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 



British Rap sounds hilarious. I don't know why. 

You need to hear some hardcore American rap, we invented rap:









RazPaK said:


> This is the kind of music I listen to:



No you don't stop BSing us bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> 
> 
> British Rap sounds hilarious. I don't know why.
> 
> You need to hear some hardcore American rap, we invented rap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't stop BSing us bro.


no really.








RazPaK said:


> no really.




"From Gaza to Tianemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah @RazPaK 








.........

@Mugwop 

This is your east coast man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah @RazPaK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> @Mugwop
> 
> This is your east coast man.



Camron from dipset and nas are way better. LoL

@Hazzy997 

this song go hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997



At least you guys are more creative. Nowadays our hip hop is retarded and all about girls. it used to be better, some are making rap good again but too early to tell. 

I forgot all the artists I used to listen but back then I heard a lot of hardcore rap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> Camron from dipset and nas are way better. LoL
> 
> @Hazzy997
> 
> this song go hard.



I agree about Nas, he had good songs. Him and Ti, the Game, and some others but I forgot. But remember the best of all of them???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah @RazPaK














This guy is a phacking retard lol

All three are hilarious 

....................

Then he had a freestyle dissing US troops, the beginning was funny as hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani as a kid.
> 
> 
> View attachment 147354










Listen to this guys!

@Hazzy997 @RazPaK @IbnTaymiyyah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

"I am a product of the system I was born to destroy" 

What a bloody perfect line of our world today and especially the events of the ME currently.

Lowkey is a genius.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> "I am a product of the system I was born to destroy"
> 
> What a bloody perfect line of our world today and especially the events of the ME currently.
> 
> Lowkey is a genius.



What's he implying? I was thinking two different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> What's he implying? I was thinking two different things.



Listen to the song in post 4254. Lowkey himself is the son of an Iraqi Sunni Arab and a British mother I think. His home country is England. So you need to listen to the song in that context and what he sings about (lyrics). Also notice where the video is filmed (Venezuela) and Adnan (the Iraqi boy that died from some disease and who is the one "talking" on the video) that takes part in the video.

It's a criticism of the West and their double standards and hypocrisy and label of terrorist etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Listen to the song in post 4254. Lowkey himself is the son of an Iraqi Sunni Arab and a British mother I think. His home country is England. So you need to listen to the song in that context and what he sings about (lyrics). Also notice where the video is filmed (Venezuela) and Adnan (the Iraqi boy that died from some disease and who is the one "talking" on the video) that takes part in the video.
> 
> It's a criticism of the West and their double standards and hypocrisy and label of terrorist etc.



You reminded of this guy:






Listen to this one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

@Hazzy997 @al-Hasani 

Advise for both of you listening to kuffr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani
> 
> Advise for both of you listening to kuffr



I bet that he listens to heavy metal in private. Just a show on camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> @Hazzy997 @al-Hasani
> 
> Advise for both of you listening to kuffr



I don't listen to Arabic love music or Qathim or Georgo, my music is all Halal. And even if it has bad lyrics I interpret all my music as anti-Israel content.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Goodbye friends.

@qamar1990 @Akheilos @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @Hazzy997 @LoveIcon @Rafi @al-Hasani @Thorough Pro @Zarvan @Abu Zolfiqar @friendly_troll96 @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Icarus @RescueRanger @SOHEIL @Sinan @Hakan @Chinese-Dragon @save_ghenda @Psycho Pakistani @farhan_9909 @Spring Onion @Pukhtoon @Leader
@JonAsad @MastanKhan 

and many others that I did not mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Today is the day that Indians can rejoice. I give up this forum. For a Pakistani defence forum, the majority talks ill of our army. The Indians have quickly dominated this forum. Fellow Pakistanis are willing to cut the throat of their own fellow Pakistani. If they can live with appeasing the Indian lobby, then I can sure as hell cast aside this propaganda platform. It's been a good ride. They will soon ban my account forever. All I can say is goodbye to all of my friends. mazab, mulak/watan, ghairat, insaniat, means very little here. I am proud to be forever banned from such a place. I love all of you guys. Peace out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

RazPaK said:


> Today is the day that Indians can rejoice. I give up this forum. For a Pakistani defence forum, the majority talks ill of our army. The Indians have quickly dominated this forum. Fellow Pakistanis are willing to cut the throat of their own fellow Pakistani. If they can live with appeasing the Indian lobby, then I can sure as hell cast aside this propaganda platform. It's been a good ride. They will soon ban my account forever. All I can say is goodbye to all of my friends. mazab, mulak, ghairat, insaniat, means very little here. I am proud to be forever banned from such a place. I love all of you guys. Peace out.






RazPaK said:


> Today is the day that Indians can rejoice. I give up this forum. For a Pakistani defence forum, the majority talks ill of our army. The Indians have quickly dominated this forum. Fellow Pakistanis are willing to cut the throat of their own fellow Pakistani. If they can live with appeasing the Indian lobby, then I can sure as hell cast aside this propaganda platform. It's been a good ride. They will soon ban my account forever. All I can say is goodbye to all of my friends. mazab, watan, ghairat, insaniat, means very little here. I am proud to be forever banned from such a place. I love all of you guys. Peace out.


Y u so melodramatic? 

And don't leave.


----------



## RazPaK

SarthakGanguly said:


> Y u so melodramatic?
> 
> And don't leave.



It's already been decided. Indian members have rallied against me and want me on a permanent ban.

So If I go, I want @WebMaster to know that he betrayed his own country member for a website. I'm sure he can live with that. I am of a completely different mentality, where loyalty means everything. To think, in the end, a fellow Pakistani will betray me rather than a hindu banniya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

RazPaK said:


> It's already been decided. Indian members have rallied against me and want me on a permanent ban.


Indians don't decide that. We complain(successfully)  Relax. And don't start drinking... 

Life is tough. No point frowning over virtual forums and all. I thought you are leaving on your own. OTH I wish there was a judicial process(kinda) that would give the defendant(!) a chance to defend him/herself. 



RazPaK said:


> To think, in the end, a fellow Pakistani will betray me rather than a hindu banniya.


Hey Ram, you are into emotional blackmail like us 'hindu baniya'.


----------



## RazPaK

SarthakGanguly said:


> Indians don't decide that. We complain(successfully)  Relax. And don't start drinking...
> 
> Life is tough. No point frowning over virtual forums and all. I thought you are leaving on your own. OTH I wish there was a judicial process(kinda) that would give the defendant(!) a chance to defend him/herself.
> 
> 
> Hey Ram, you are into emotional blackmail like us 'hindu baniya'.



I have already been informed that my account will be terminated. Drinking has nothing to do with this. I have been drink free for 3 years. I have been of this forum for 5 years defending Pakistan, and in the end I am taken out by treacherous Pakistanis. What a life. If they think I will come back with a fake id, they are morons.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

RazPaK said:


> I have been drink free for 3 years. I have been of this forum for 5 years defending Pakistan, and in the end I am taken out by treacherous Pakistanis. What a life. If they think I will come back with a fake id, they are morons.


That is very good. 

You are such a typical emotional Punjabi. Same like our Punjabis(and most Northerners including me) here. You need to get mature. Name calling and throwing tantrums is of no use here. Just here itself you are abusing Indians as well as Pakistanis.  Now tell me, who would sympathize with you? As a Pakistani you wanted to defend your state - fine. But first - a remark or even a thousand on a webforum can do shyte to a nation. It has no impact on the real world whatsoever. Secondly you could have used the report button and done what everyone else does. You do understand that many of your posts are deeply insulting (to most people). I got a skin of a rhino, so does not bother me, but you get my point. 

I hope you don't get banned for good anyway. Not in my hands though. 

@levina - drill some sense if you wish to.


----------



## RazPaK

SarthakGanguly said:


> That is very good.
> 
> You are such a typical emotional Punjabi. Same like our Punjabis(and most Northerners including me) here. You need to get mature. Name calling and throwing tantrums is of no use here. Just here itself you are abusing Indians as well as Pakistanis.  Now tell me, who would sympathize with you? As a Pakistani you wanted to defend your state - fine. But first - a remark or even a thousand on a webforum can do shyte to a nation. It has no impact on the real world whatsoever. Secondly you could have used the report button and done what everyone else does. You do understand that many of your posts are deeply insulting (to most people). I got a skin of a rhino, so does not bother me, but you get my point.
> 
> @levina - drill some sense if you wish to.




All these ugly bhaiya hindus are sensitive. Only chuttiyas use the report button. I never reported even one indian, I rather deal with them myself.If these chuttiyas think they have collectively won against me, then I will say this.

Twadi paana de pudday main maraan. Phuddi yvon dayo. Pain chodo Hindu'o. Twadi kaali mataa nu lun, puddi yvon de kutti de bache. Panchod bund'a marvan wali kaum. Puddi yvon de bunda marvande o te keera kande o. Twadi paan'a de khussay, mein garam karan. Twadi panna de khussay vich mein saap wangun waran. Phuddi yvon de hindu. Panchod gandi naali de keeray. Twadi mawan nu mein L te chutaay dawan.

Aho kar lo hun minu ban. puddi yvon de, kisay nash item number di ghasti de bache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^^ Hey I can read and understand that. 

You tell me, what can I say after this?  Reminded me of Honey Singh.


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Hazzy997

Ticket to Interstellar for today, salon 1 with 524 seats: Check! 



Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran
> 
> Do you guys use over ear headphones? I am wanting to buy a pair. I heard SOL Republic, Monster, Beats are mainstream ones which are built nicely. But for sound quality most say buy Sound Magic, Audio Technica or Senhieser.



I use headphone. Turtle Beach. Its a pretty good brand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Ticket to Interstellar for today, salon 1 with 524 seats: Check!
> 
> 
> 
> I use headphone. Turtle Beach. Its a pretty good brand



I'm going to see it today too! 

I hope I enjoy it. 

Turtle Beach for music? Gaming? It is good for gaming I heard but I don't know about Music. ONce I get a new console I'll look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm going to see it today too!
> 
> I hope I enjoy it.
> 
> Turtle Beach for music? Gaming? It is good for gaming I heard but I don't know about Music. ONce I get a new console I'll look into it.



I hope so too! 

I bought it for gaming purposes (ps3), but I also use it on my computer for movies and such.
I dont know which headphone is the best for music. I must admit that Im not very knowledgeable on this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

RazPaK said:


> Today is the day that Indians can rejoice. I give up this forum. For a Pakistani defence forum, the majority talks ill of our army. The Indians have quickly dominated this forum. Fellow Pakistanis are willing to cut the throat of their own fellow Pakistani. If they can live with appeasing the Indian lobby, then I can sure as hell cast aside this propaganda platform. It's been a good ride. They will soon ban my account forever. All I can say is goodbye to all of my friends. mazab, mulak/watan, ghairat, insaniat, means very little here. I am proud to be forever banned from such a place. I love all of you guys. Peace out.



You better don't leave bro. We need your expertise in combating kufr here and the radical Hindu brigade. If it ever gets to that point you can get my user and use it. Will give me an excuse to leave PDF as well.



RazPaK said:


> I have already been informed that my account will be terminated. Drinking has nothing to do with this. I have been drink free for 3 years. I have been of this forum for 5 years defending Pakistan, and in the end I am taken out by treacherous Pakistanis. What a life. If they think I will come back with a fake id, they are morons.



Am I on that list too? WTF. They can't ban you.



ResurgentIran said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> Ticket to Interstellar for today, salon 1 with 524 seats: Check!
> 
> 
> 
> I use headphone. Turtle Beach. Its a pretty good brand



In Aarhus? Is it really worth watching? Asking because a lot of people are talking about that movie but I am personally not the greatest fan of science-fiction despite having an interest in astronomy. Ridiculous I know but they don't make as good science fiction movies as they once did, IMO, so lost the interest.

Anyway good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I hope so too!
> 
> I bought it for gaming purposes (ps3), but I also use it on my computer for movies and such.
> I dont know which headphone is the best for music. I must admit that Im not very knowledgeable on this area.



You're knowledgeable with Kabobs. 

I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't listen to Arabic love music or Qathim or Georgo, my music is all Halal. And even if it has bad lyrics I interpret all my music as anti-Israel content.













I am going to hire a palace for my wedding and hire the best Arab folk dancers out there from Morocco to Oman. 2000-3000 guests Arab style too.

P.S. I have turned into a Ba'athi overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> You better don't leave bro. We need your expertise in combating kufr here and the radical Hindu brigade. If it ever gets to that point you can get my user and use it. Will give me an excuse to leave PDF as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I on that list too? WTF. They can't ban you.
> 
> 
> 
> In Aarhus? Is it really worth watching? Asking because a lot of people are talking about that movie but I am personally not the greatest fan of science-fiction despite having an interest in astronomy. Ridiculous I know but they don't make as good science fiction movies as they once did, IMO, so lost the interest.
> 
> Anyway good luck!



Dude, its Nolan!
All his films are pure genius 
Have you watched his movies like Memento and Inception? Those are utter mindf.ucks 

Yeah Im watching in Århus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude, its Nolan!
> All his films are pure genius
> Have you watched his movies like Memento and Inception? Those are utter mindf.ucks
> 
> Yeah Im watching in Århus.



Yes, I know. I am a "fan" of that guy as well. Yes, I watched them both and liked them a lot. Especially Inception.

I doubt that there are any tickets available here in Copenhagen though if that movie is so popular. Anyway there is always the internet or next weekend.

Anyway tell us about the movie after you have watched it if you got the time.

You better do the same @Hazzy997 or else ISIS' department in Michigan will come after you. Or Al-Sisi's men. Or Al-Sissy as you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I know. I am a "fan" of that guy as well. Yes, I watched them both and liked them a lot. Especially Inception.
> 
> I doubt that there are any tickets available here in Copenhagen though if that movie is so popular. Anyway there is always the internet or next weekend.
> 
> Anyway tell us about the movie after you have watched it if you got the time.
> 
> You better do the same @Hazzy997 or else ISIS' department in Michigan will come after you. Or Al-Sisi's men. Or Al-Sissy as you say.



The trailer looked kind of corny, I thought it was going to similar to avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

That movie blew my mind away. I don't want to spoil it for you if you haven't seen it yet. 

Basic but good plot, and then interesting developments. Almost reminded me of Inception in some ways. The movie was also very emotional but I didn't cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> That movie blew my mind away. I don't want to spoil it for you if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Basic but good plot, and then interesting developments. Almost reminded me of Inception in some ways. The movie was also very emotional but I didn't cry.



It was bloody awesome. I got boosebumps several times in the movie and almost cried (ALMOST!) 
I will see it again tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> It was bloody awesome. I got boosebumps several times in the movie and almost cried (ALMOST!)
> I will see it again tomorrow



The beginning confused me, I was like why is this guy chasing a drone and then he steals the technology in it. 

The biggest part was that he turned out to be the _______ in the room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> The beginning confused me, I was like why is this guy chasing a drone and then he steals the technology in it.
> 
> The biggest part was that he turned out to be the _______ in the room



Classic Nolan moment (mindf.uck!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Hazzy997



He points out double standard. The Muslim world is lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Hazzy997 whats up nigga? Wheres my Künefe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> @Hazzy997 whats up nigga? Wheres my Künefe?



How you been bro. 

No kunefe today PDF team needs a diet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> How you been bro.
> 
> No kunefe today PDF team needs a diet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@xenon54 @ResurgentIran @RazPaK @IbnTaymiyyah @al-Hasani

Got me some of these, I'll tel how they are when they arrive. I chose the black color over white because I hate white beoble. 



jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> @xenon54 @ResurgentIran @RazPaK @IbnTaymiyyah @al-Hasani
> 
> Got me some of these, I'll tel how they are when they arrive. I chose the black color over white because I hate white beoble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Do i look like a oil Sheikh's son? Go ask @al-Hasani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sorry for bothering guys, but your votes would be appreciated here, 
As not much time is left, Please cast your vote

Thanks, in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Polisario vows to return to 'armed resistance' in response to Moroccan King's speech

@Ceylal 

What's this about?


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

Who's your favorite Arab here? I am sure 1000?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Who's your favorite Arab here? I am sure 1000?



Nah.
Hazzy997 is my favorite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hazzy997 said:


> Polisario vows to return to 'armed resistance' in response to Moroccan King's speech
> 
> @Ceylal
> 
> What's this about?


Have you heard the King speech and his four no's...M6 is making a mockery of the UN resolutions on Western Sahara. I don't blame the Polisario threat to return to an armed conflict. Morocco for the past 11 years of Bouteflika's presidency hasn't missed a month without attacking verbally Algeria. We all wish back home that he makes that fetal mistake. In all cases, a new , real [ it won't stop to skirmishes at the border] Algero-Moroccan war is on a horizon. Depending on "Ross visit results", I won't be surprised, if M6 makes that fatidic mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ceylal said:


> Have you heard the King speech and his four no's...M6 is making a mockery of the UN resolutions on Western Sahara. I don't blame the Polisario threat to return to an armed conflict. Morocco for the past 11 years of Bouteflika's presidency hasn't missed a month without attacking verbally Algeria. We all wish back home that he makes that fetal mistake. In all cases, a new , real [ it won't stop to skirmishes at the border] Algero-Moroccan war is on a horizon. Depending on "Ross visit results", I won't be surprised, if M6 makes that fatidic mistake.



I do not know what M6 is or the dispute between Algeria/Morroco. Could you explain it in simple/short terms? And do you really believe there might be an Algerian/Morrocan war?


----------



## Ceylal

Hazzy997 said:


> I do not know what M6 is or the dispute between Algeria/Morroco. Could you explain it in simple/short terms? And do you really believe there might be an Algerian/Morrocan war?


Its about 400,000 square kilometers with rich sea and minerals that H2 the father of the actual king and Franco the Spanish Caudillo had a deal signed on the latter death bed, after the International court denied Morocco's claim on Western Sahara. H2 took it on himself to invade it. The Polisario has since fought Morocco's occupation, and H2 seeing Morocco's proper being threatened by the Sahrawi , signed a truce and turned the UN for a solution. The UN entered the Sahrawi question as a decolonisation process where the two parties should negotiate the departure of the Moroccan troops and the Independance of the Sahara. The death of Boumediene, changed the attitude of H2 and sought a rapprochement with Chadli, the new designed Algerian president...Chadli, was not Boumediene. Since then H2 used all the stratagem to delay the UN as Israel does with Palestine and the UN resolutions. With Bouteflika, it is worse, since M6 know that Bouteflika is anti war. The Algerian army does not see it, the way Bouteflika does and are prepared to give a whoopass to M6 and his alawite's outfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Everyone you tagged never got an alert because you edited the tags in. Put the tags again in a new post without editing it so they get an alert. 

As for your idea, I think it would be neat too but what would foundation of it be on? Of Arab states? Arab Nationalism? I would also be in favor in sections about the Seerah of the Prophet for example, weekly there is a thread explaining it in parts. That would be interesting. 

You would need an editor and someone to pay for it I guess. Although, I won't take part in anything that is anti-Hamas or anti-Palestinian.


----------



## Aepsilons

Hazzy997 said:


> @xenon54 @ResurgentIran @RazPaK @IbnTaymiyyah @al-Hasani
> 
> Got me some of these, I'll tel how they are when they arrive. I chose the black color over white because I hate white beoble.
> 
> 
> 
> jk



You should've gotten the Beats !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You should've gotten the Beats !



My father brought Beats Studios as gifts for my siblings the day my Monsters arrived. The Beats Studios first gen wireless. To be honest I had high expectations for the Monsters and wasn't happy, they sound more neutral, not as fun as my older Sony XB500's. They are heavy and don't fit around my ear, my ears are too big not just for these but also the Beats. The Beats sound funner a little but Monsters are louder. I am an honest person and just because I own the Monsters doesn't mean I will praise them. On contrary, I would look away from them if you're into excellent sound quality/funner sounding headphones. Same with the Beats, you can get much better sounding headphones from other companies around similiar or lesser price. 

Such as Sound Magic Hp100, Sony MDr-1r, Audio Technica, Grado, AKG, etc...

Those are the things that will impress you in terms of sound quality. They just aren't as stylish as the Beats or Monsters.


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Everyone you tagged never got an alert because you edited the tags in. Put the tags again in a new post without editing it so they get an alert.
> 
> As for your idea, I think it would be neat too but what would foundation of it be on? Of Arab states? Arab Nationalism? I would also be in favor in sections about the Seerah of the Prophet for example, weekly there is a thread explaining it in parts. That would be interesting.
> 
> You would need an editor and someone to pay for it I guess. Although, I won't take part in anything that is anti-Hamas or anti-Palestinian.



I just copied all those usernames from a past post. Anyway no problem as @Arabian Legend will update us about his plans.

Read our posts in this thread;

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 33

@Arabian Legend

That Arab sports bar (they are apparently closed just today for unknown reasons) that I planned to attend today to watch the first match of the Gulf Cup is closed so I have to watch the match on Youtube.






Big let down.

Anyway deserved 1-0 led so far after the first half. The Gulf Cup is a nice tournament and can be used as a serious warm up to the much more important Asian Cup in January in Australia were we all hope that we will win for the 4 time and equal Japan's record.

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend 

What just happened?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> 
> What just happened?



Just email me. 

ArabianLegend@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> 
> What just happened?



Webby deleted the posts as it is apparently against the forum rules to discuss other forums here. I was personally not aware of this. No problem though.



Arabian Legend said:


> Just email me.
> 
> ArabianLegend@defence.pk



You will receive a message this weekend bro or at latest at the beginning of the next week. @Hazzy997 was lost today at the battlefield. Time of recovery unknown as of now.

@1000

Did you watch today's Iraq-Kuwait game? One of the biggest football rivalries in the Arab world and out there. I saw that Kuwait scored in the extra time and won. Was it deserved? The Gulf Cup is a nice regional tournament and serves as a very good warm-up for the much more important AFC Asian Cup (most important competition for Asian teams outside of the World Cup obviously) this January in Australia.

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Webby deleted the posts as it is apparently against the forum rules to discuss other forums here. I was personally not aware of this. No problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> You will receive a message this weekend bro or at latest at the beginning of the next week. @Hazzy997 was lost today at the battlefield. Time of recovery unknown as of now.
> 
> @1000
> 
> Did you watch today's Iraq-Kuwait game? One of the biggest football rivalries in the Arab world and out there. I saw that Kuwait scored in the extra time and won. Was it deserved? The Gulf Cup is a nice regional tournament and serves as a very good warm-up for the much more important AFC Asian Cup (most important competition for Asian teams outside of the World Cup obviously) this January in Australia.
> 
> AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wow he has a tendency to get banned lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Wow he has a tendency to get banned lol



I got a long "criminal record" too but that's because I tend to be ruthless with the resident clowns and ignorants here and every anti-Arab and anti-Muslim that can breath. Especially Farsis if they bark too much and I am around.



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> I got a long "criminal record" too but that's because I tend to be ruthless with the resident clowns and ignorants here and every anti-Arab and anti-Muslim that can breath. Especially Farsis if they bark too much and I am around.
> 
> View attachment 151852
> 
> 
> View attachment 151853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Apparently, the second video isn't "available in my country".. Since when is anything not available in America?  
Anyway, as for me, I usually only unleash my 'wrath' on anti-Jordan accounts and that's only if they raise somewhat valid points (or at least what may seem like valid points to some). If some trolls want to troll, attempting to reason with them won't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Apparently, the second video isn't "available in my country".. Since when is anything not available in America?
> Anyway, as for me, I usually only unleash my 'wrath' on anti-Jordan accounts and that's only if they raise somewhat valid points (or at least what may seem like valid points to some). If some trolls want to troll, attempting to reason with them won't do anything.



It's Ice Cube and his "Why We Thugs". Those songs fitted to my remaining post and the "criminal record" comment. I am obviously just joking. How the hell is that video banned? It's 100% made in America and contains no nudity or anything. Maybe it's the lyrics?

They should be happy that this is just a forum. I would give them a good beating if they were behaving similarly in real life (on some extreme occasions) and other Arabs probably more than just a beating.

Anyway at the end of the day we should not take anything serious here.

Jordan is a shitty country.



































test.

Got to go. Promised to go out with some of my clown friends here. Despite there being promising NBA games later.

You watch that anyway? I have been a life long Lakers fan. A shame that they are piss poor nowadays though. Or let me guess you have joined the Cavaliers bandwagon after King James came back? Wonder how many "supporters" Miami have left? Time for Will Smith to make a "Miami" volume 2.0 to attract those that have left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> It's Ice Cube and his "Why We Thugs". Those songs fitted to my remaining post and the "criminal record" comment. I am obviously just joking. How the hell is that video banned? It's 100% made in America and contains no nudity or anything. Maybe it's the lyrics?
> 
> They should be happy that this is just a forum. I would give them a good beating if they were behaving similarly in real life (on some extreme occasions) and other Arabs probably more than just a beating.
> 
> Anyway at the end of the day we should not take anything serious here.
> 
> Jordan is a shitty country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test.
> 
> Got to go. Promised to go out with some of my clown friends here. Despite there being promising NBA games later.
> 
> You watch that anyway? I have been a life long Lakers fan. A shame that they are piss poor nowadays though.


*al-hasani dies*
Not too much, I used to root for the Nuggets (weird name, right?) when I used to live in Colorado, now not so much. I don't even know what the Texas NBA team is lol
In other news, the Jordanian Nashama have lost 1-0 against South Korea in Amman.. *sigh* Is there even any hope anymore for this team? It seems even hiring an English coach doesn't work..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> *al-hasani dies*
> Not too much, I used to root for the Nuggets (weird name, right?) when I used to live in Colorado, now not so much. I don't even know what the Texas NBA team is lol
> In other news, the Jordanian Nashama have lost 1-0 against South Korea in Amman.. *sigh* Is there even any hope anymore for this team? It seems even hiring an English coach doesn't work..



I am going to die one day. Don't worry. We all are.

Not as strange as @Frosty being a Derby County fan.

Nah, Denver Nuggets usually had a capable team. Especially at home. I think that many teams struggled due to the altitude of Denver. I remember liking to watch some of their games when they still had Carmelo. I can't honestly remember the last time I watched them in action though. Strangely enough. It's because the games in the Western Conference are played very late European time. There is a 9 hours difference between LA and Paris/Copenhagen. It's even bigger between Jeddah/Makkah and LA. 10 hours during the Summer and 11 during the Winter. Now I used to, not much lately, to wake up for the Lakers games once a week or so when they played against exciting opponents and that's more than enough.

Yes, took a look through the results today. Still a friendly. I have to say that my knowledge about Jordanian football is not that big but I hope that you guys will improve. The talent pool must be there.

KSA was once the by far best football team in Asia. Nowadays not so much. Yet I still have a deluded hope of us winning the AFC Asian Cup for the 4th team and equaling Japan's record of 4 wins this January.

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For now we got the Gulf Cup to be preoccupied with. Bahrain on Sunday is waiting.

Anyway you should try to follow San Antonio Spurs as a adopted Texan. They are playing some wonderful basketball based on teamwork and experience and an amazing patience and tactical awareness. Popovich is the remaining coaching titan too that is left after Phil Jackson left the Lakers. I know that this is not something a Lakers fan is supposed to say but I like the Spurs too. Mostly due to what I wrote above and the French contingent (Parker, Diaw) in the team and the international profile of the team.

You got to watch Shaq, Barkley and the remaining crew in action. Probably the best commentator team out there. Shaq is a genius.
















God, all this talk about basketball has made me want to play basketball right now. Love that sport almost as much as football. Playing and watching alike.

That was a long post. Anyway got to go so take care mate. A pleasure talking to you as usual.

P.S: Find me a nice Jordanian wife to marry one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> I am going to die one day. Don't worry. We all are.
> 
> Not as strange as @Frosty being a Derby County fan.
> 
> Nah, Denver Nuggets usually had a capable team. Especially at home. I think that many teams struggled due to the altitude of Denver. I remember liking to watch some of their games when they still had Carmelo. I can't honestly remember the last time I watched them in action though. Strangely enough. It's because the games in the Western Conference are played very late European time. There is a 9 hours difference between LA and Paris/Copenhagen. It's even bigger between Jeddah/Makkah and LA. 10 hours during the Summer and 11 during the Winter. Now I used to, not much lately, to wake up for the Lakers games once a week or so when they played against exciting opponents and that's more than enough.
> 
> Yes, took a look through the results today. Still a friendly. I have to say that my knowledge about Jordanian football is not that big but I hope that you guys will improve. The talent pool must be there.
> 
> KSA was once the by far best football team in Asia. Nowadays not so much. Yet I still have a deluded hope of us winning the AFC Asian Cup for the 4th team and equaling Japan's record of 4 wins this January.
> 
> AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For now we got the Gulf Cup to be preoccupied with. Bahrain on Sunday is waiting.
> 
> Anyway you should try to follow San Antonio Spurs as a adopted Texan. They are playing some wonderful basketball based on teamwork and experience and an amazing patience and tactical awareness. Popovich is the remaining coaching titan too that is left after Phil Jackson left the Lakers. I know that this is not something a Lakers fan is supposed to say but I like the Spurs too. Mostly due to what I wrote above and the French contingent (Parker, Diaw) in the team and the international profile of the team.
> 
> You got to watch Shaq, Barkley and the remaining crew in action. Probably the best commentator team out there. Shaq is a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, all this talk about basketball has made me want to play basketball right now. Love that sport almost as much as football. Playing and watching alike.
> 
> That was a long post. Anyway got to go so take care mate. A pleasure talking to you as usual.
> 
> P.S: Find me a nice Jordanian wife to marry one day.


You just reminded me, I was going to ask you to find me a suitable khaleeji bride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> You just reminded me, I was going to ask you to find me a suitable khaleeji bride.



Bro, don't ever call a Hijazi, Yemeni, Omani, Najdi, Northerner etc. etc. for a Khaleeji. That is limited to our Emirati, Qatari, Kuwaiti, Bahraini brothers and a about 200.000 Saudi Arabians from the Eastern Province. Although they all have differences in culture, dialect, cuisine, history etc. but they are all part of historical ancient Eastern Arabia and all of them speak Khaleeji dialects.

Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well, we can work on that if you visit the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@flamer84 
Have you ever heard of this dude *Guccifer*, who’s real name is Marcel-Lehel Lazar. Do you think what he predicted about chicago is true?


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, don't ever call a Hijazi, Yemeni, Omani, Najdi, Northerner etc. etc. for a Khaleeji. That is limited to our Emirati, Qatari, Kuwaiti, Bahraini brothers and a about 200.000 Saudi Arabians from the Eastern Province. Although they all have differences in culture, dialect, cuisine, history etc. but they are all part of historical ancient Eastern Arabia and all of them speak Khaleeji dialects.
> 
> Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Well, we can work on that if you visit the UAE.


Oh I had no idea, I just thought anything south of the Jordanian border is automatically "khaleeji"  Thanks for informing me.
I would really like to visit the UAE someday as well as Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Mugwop said:


> @flamer84
> Have you ever heard of this dude *Guccifer*, who’s real name is Marcel-Lehel Lazar. Do you think what he predicted about chicago is true?




I don't know about the prediction,i only knew he's a hacker.


----------



## Mugwop

flamer84 said:


> I don't know about the prediction,i only knew he's a hacker.


According to him chicago will get nuked in 2015


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

Are you going to purchase that new Ps4 bundle? I can get it, it has GTA5/Last of us for 399.99$ USD and $50 dollar gift card so I can use it for another game. I personally don't like GTA games and was going to get just a console for same price with 50$ gift card at walmart but miejer has same deal but with the bundle so I guess why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Are you going to purchase that new Ps4 bundle? I can get it, it has GTA5/Last of us for 399.99$ USD and $50 dollar gift card so I can use it for another game. I personally don't like GTA games and was going to get just a console for same price with 50$ gift card at walmart but miejer has same deal but with the bundle so I guess why not.



Honestly, this generation of consoles have been very underwhelming. All I see is PC games (battlefield, call of duty etc) being developed for consoles, but with worse framerate, worse graphics and higher price than it would be on the PC.
Im considering ordering components online and build myself a high-end PC. Then I might get PS4 at the end of its lifecycle when the price has gone down and some exclusives has stacked up.
Right now I think I wanna go back to the roots with PC gaming. 

@Hazzy997 @Sinan @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly, this generation of consoles have been very underwhelming. All I see is PC games (battlefield, call of duty etc) being developed for consoles, but with worse framerate, worse graphics and higher price than it would be on the PC.
> Im considering ordering components online and build myself a high-end PC. Then I might get PS4 at the end of its lifecycle when the price has gone down and some exclusives has stacked up.
> Right now I think I wanna go back to the roots with PC gaming.
> 
> @Hazzy997 @Sinan @xenon54



I don't play PC. As a child I played with my gameboy sp. 

But, I am interested in getting a new console because one I don't play pc but I am fine with the new framerate or fps. I am looking forward to Uncharted 4 which is play station exclusive. Right now there are no good games besides kilzone shadowfall and for online play cod. But, I will preorder Batman Arkhma Knight limited edition, it looks really good and has good history. Then when Uncharted pre-order is available I will get collectors edition since it is last game in series. 

Other than that, all I see that I will buy is Batman, UNcharted 4, Battlefield 5 (If it doens't freeze console) and maybe other future games but the variety isn't so good currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't play PC. As a child I played with my gameboy sp.
> 
> But, I am interested in getting a new console because one I don't play pc but I am fine with the new framerate or fps. I am looking forward to Uncharted 4 which is play station exclusive. Right now there are no good games besides kilzone shadowfall and for online play cod. But, I will preorder Batman Arkhma Knight limited edition, it looks really good and has good history. Then when Uncharted pre-order is available I will get collectors edition since it is last game in series.
> 
> Other than that, all I see that I will buy is Batman, UNcharted 4, Battlefield 5 (If it doens't freeze console) and maybe other future games but the variety isn't so good currently.



I also want PS4 one day, for the exclusives. You have definitely made the right choice to go with playstation 
Uncharted 4 and Batman is going to be epic!

And as you mentioned you also have Last of Us Remastered edition, in case you didnt play it on PS3. So you cant go wrong with PS4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108




----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly, this generation of consoles have been very underwhelming. All I see is PC games (battlefield, call of duty etc) being developed for consoles, but with worse framerate, worse graphics and higher price than it would be on the PC.
> Im considering ordering components online and build myself a high-end PC. Then I might get PS4 at the end of its lifecycle when the price has gone down and some exclusives has stacked up.
> Right now I think I wanna go back to the roots with PC gaming.
> 
> @Hazzy997 @Sinan @xenon54



I can't play pc games that i used to be....games don't interest me much anymore....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I can't play pc games that i used to be....games don't interest me much anymore....



Well its just as well. Soon you will be a wedded husband and she will never allow you to chill and play games anyway. lol jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Well its just as well. Soon you will be a wedded husband and she will never allow you to chill and play games anyway. lol jk




Hmm, problem would not be playing chlidish games.. problem would be giving my attention to games instead of her.... girls always wants your attention no matter what...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Sorry for the late reply bro. I have been really busy for the past 7-10 days and will be until January as the current situation is. Going back to Hijaz this December as well. Have to visit some of my rather huge family.

Please reply if "the project" is still in progress and relevant. As you know then we can't talk about it publicly here. The problem is that I never got your email. Please post it again if you do not mind.

Also it seems that all of our old and excellent threads containing images that have got around 500.000 views in total are "working" again.



al-Hasani said:


> Webby can you one day fix those threads below that in total have got over 500.000 views (if not 1 million views) and many thanks and which were excellent threads? Now due to the current rule of updating photos they have basically been destroyed. Most of the photos were uploaded from flickr.
> 
> Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos
> 
> Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 78
> 
> Saudi Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG | Page 175
> 
> GCC States Economy & Development
> 
> Jordanian Armed Forces JAF
> 
> GCC Unified Military Command l Updates & Discussions.
> 
> "Makkah and Madinah News and Updates"
> 
> KSA : Kingdom Tower (Mile-High Tower)
> 
> KSA Economy News & Discussions
> 
> KAEC to have 2m people, projects worth $100bn on completion: CEO
> 
> Exploring Saudi Arabia's marine wonderland
> 
> Falconry in KSA and the Arab world
> 
> Tourist visas to be introduced in KSA
> 
> GCC and China sign deal to boost cooperation
> 
> In Oman, innovation meets tradition
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-ar...the-world’s-biggest-botanical-gardens.308599/
> 
> The world famous Arabian horse
> 
> Olive and olive oil production in KSA
> 
> Ancient historical sites in Syria destroyed by the Al-Assad terror regime
> 
> The financial rise of Riyadh and the Jeddah/Makkah region
> 
> 'City of Light' (Holy city of Madinah) could recapture an intellectual leadership role
> 
> Al-Rajhi Mosque in Makkah
> 
> Traditional clothing from the Arab world.
> 
> Makkah and the hajj in the 1880's, photos of pilgrims from across the world
> 
> And dozens of other threads and especially the ones dealing with military matters.



If you and other brothers bother then please help update them from time to time as well. I mean the relevant threads.

Also hopefully you were watching tonight's game. We are in the final after beating UAE 3-2. It was a well-deserved victory and Qatar is waiting in the final. Winning the Gulf Cup is very probable IMO but I just hope that the final won't be referred by a drunk and blind slanted-eyed East Asian referee as you said after the disgraceful defeat of Al-Hilal in the Asian Champions League.  Winning the Gulf Cup (best and most prestigious regional international competition in West Asia) will be a perfect preparation for the Asian Cup. Winning the Asian Cup for the 4th time and equalling the Japanese would be amazing but I still think that we are a few years from reaching our potential. I doubt that we will dominate Asian football as we once did. For instance reaching 5 AFC finals in a row between 1984-2000 and wining 3 of them. Or reaching 6 finals out of 7 possible between 1984-2007.

AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Saudi Arabia national football team - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway the game tonight was absurd. We were leading 2-0 after 53 minutes of play and playing comfortable (should have scored a few times more) football and then suddenly UAE scored from a set piece (header). 15 minutes later we got a 100% chance but missed and the second after UAE had equalized with about 15 minutes left. A few minutes later they had a big chance and could have scored a third goal. Until this amazing team play and goal by Al-Dawsari. I was shouting like a madman at the Arab sports bar here in Copenhagen. What a goal!






Anyway we always had quick, strong and technically good players. Our problem since 2007 (where our bad period began) was the lack of team play, losing our cool and making silly defensive mistakes. Now since Caro took the throne after the misery of Rijkaard things have been improving quickly and despite our pessimism it looks promising. It really does.

Full match highlights;






Anyway I am disappointed by the attendance during the Gulf Cup. Do people in Riyadh simply not care or are the ticket prices too high? Or is it the cold weather nowadays? Normally the King Fahd Stadion is packed during international games of importance. I want to see a full stadium on Wednesday night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly, this generation of consoles have been very underwhelming. All I see is PC games (battlefield, call of duty etc) being developed for consoles, but with worse framerate, worse graphics and higher price than it would be on the PC.
> Im considering ordering components online and build myself a high-end PC. Then I might get PS4 at the end of its lifecycle when the price has gone down and some exclusives has stacked up.
> Right now I think I wanna go back to the roots with PC gaming.
> 
> @Hazzy997 @Sinan @xenon54


It depends on what kind of games your playing, i mostly play PC games but there are some console exclusive games that i like, you know which one. 
Built your own PC if you want to game, for 1000$ you would get a pretty good one.

Its indeed a shame that consoles are already on their maximum capacity without managing full HD on 60 FPS but its normal if you consider that a PS3 was 899$ on release while PS4 was 499$.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@al-Hasani

Congrats on the awesome performance. We did well and we nailed it. Waiting for the final, victory is ours hopefully.

Anyway, yeah I have done working on the project we talked about before. It will be ON by Tuesday so please save your energy for that. We can continue this through emails ArabianLegend@defence.pk

@BLACKEAGLE @JUBA @Mosamania @Full Moon @Frosty @Hazzy997 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Gasoline @Ahmed Jo 

shoot me an email.

@al-Hasani please tag the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Congrats on the awesome performance. We did well and we nailed it. Waiting for the final, victory is ours hopefully.
> 
> Anyway, yeah I have done working on the project we talked about before. It will be ON by Tuesday so please save your energy for that. We can continue this through emails ArabianLegend@defence.pk
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA @Mosamania @Full Moon @Frosty @Hazzy997 @Tunisian Marine Corps @Gasoline @Ahmed Jo
> 
> shoot me an email.
> 
> @al-Hasani please tag the rest.



Noted. Last time I did I apparently did it wrong when I tagged the gang. I will spread the message here and elsewhere when the "project" (we should call it that in the future whenever we address the topic here on PDF ) will be up and running.

I had a day off today but after the 11th of January 2015 I will have more time and will be at disposition if anything is needed.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Hmm, problem would not be playing chlidish games.. problem would be giving my attention to games instead of her.... girls always wants your attention no matter what...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> Who is this imposter ?


Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ResurgentIran

I am replying here as we are going off-topic if I reply. We were already.

I am fine bro. Just been busy this month hence why I have not been much active on PDF. Today I had time off and got engaged in a long discussion as usual, lol.

As usual I am a bit behind my curriculum so I have to kick myself in the *** and start catching up. Other than that then I secured myself a student job at "Novo Nordisk" until the Summer of 2015 where I will probably depart from Denmark to either the UK or the US to finalize my last year of my master's degree. Later I will think about maybe getting a Ph.D degree in chemical engineering and after that I will hopefully get the job as the director of ARAMCO. Just kidding.

What about you? Planning to visit Iran? Don't tell me that you are from Northeastern/Southeastern/Eastern Iran after the post I wrote?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I am replying here as we are going off-topic if I reply. We were already.
> 
> I am fine bro. Just been busy this month hence why I have not been much active on PDF. Today I had time off and got engaged in a long discussion as usual, lol.
> 
> As usual I am a bit behind my curriculum so I have to kick myself in the *** and start catching up. Other than that then I secured myself a student job at "Novo Nordisk" until the Summer of 2015 where I will probably depart from Denmark to either the UK or the US to finalize my last year of my master's degree. Later I will thing about maybe getting a Ph.D degree in chemical engineering.
> 
> What about you? Planning to visit Iran? Don't tell me that you are from Northeastern/Southeastern/Eastern Iran after the post I wrote?



My mom is from Shiraz and my dad is from Kerman. 
I may visit in summer but I dont have any plans, as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> My mom is from Shiraz and my dad is from Kerman.



So I was right? You actually have ancestral ties to Eastern Iran. **** me. (Gordan Ramsay pronunciation)

Shiraz from what I can see is located "just" across the Arabian Peninsula and KSA in particular if you first enter the Iranian coastline.

How far is Shiraz from the coastline? I can see that Kerman is further away and located in the East of Iran.

I actually just looked at a map of our region and I almost forgot how close Iran is actually located, lol. Especially Bandar Abbas. Speaking about that city how far is it from Kerman? On a map I can see that it is just south of Kerman.









I always thought that you were from Tehran or Qom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> So I was right? You actually have ancestral ties to Eastern Iran. **** me. (Gordan Ramsay pronunciation)
> 
> Shiraz from what I can see is located "just" across the Arabian Peninsula and KSA in particular if you first enter the Iranian coastline.
> 
> How far is Shiraz from the coastline? I can see that Kerman is further away and located in the East of Iran.
> 
> I actually just looked at a map of our region and I almost forgot how close Iran is actually located, lol. Especially Bandar Abbas. Speaking about that city how far is it from Kerman? On a map I can see that it is just south of Kerman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that you were from Tehran or Qom.



Well actually, Kerman is a province. So it depends on which city. But my dad is from a city called Sirjan, which is in the West of the Kerman province, so close to Shiraz. 
Im not so sure how far away it is from Bandar Abbas. But not too far! Pretty close actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Well actually, Kerman is a province. So it depends on which city. But my dad is from a city called Sirjan, which is in the West of the Kerman province, so close to Shiraz.
> Im not so sure how far away it is from Bandar Abbas. But not too far! Pretty close actually



Yes, I know. I posted the Pars and Kerman Province there. I can see that your father's home "county" borders Pars province.

I think that those provinces of Iran are the most similar to the Arabian Peninsula and also the closest geographically speaking. Outside of Southern Iran and Khuzestan/ (free Arabistan, LOL) as a whole.

Well, I sometimes forget how closely the Arabian Peninsula and KSA included are located to those parts of Iran as being from "the other side of KSA".

Central and Eastern Iran seems like a secluded area of the world unknown to many outsiders. You should do a road trip there one day, lol. Sometimes the more unknown/secluded areas are the most interesting and beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@ResurgentIran, that was a sargardan thank !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> @ResurgentIran, that was a sargardan thank !



Where are you from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Where are you from?


Planet earth, no further specifications would be broadcasted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> Planet earth, no further specifications would be broadcasted.



Piss off. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Piss off. lol



More precisely the Milky Way Galaxy.

But nevertheless what @New is probably insinuating is correct but the world would be a very, very boring place if we all were the same and all spoke the same language. It would be a "poorer" world IMO. A truly global citizen takes the best from all cultures.

Yet cultures and languages are not static and can change and have been changing. Nobody here even knows which language their ancestors spoke just 5000 years ago or their culture etc. Only guesses. Or even where they lived unless they talk a DNA test and that will only give a indication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Piss off. lol


Sure, pissing off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> Sure, pissing off.



Just kidding, wuv you. 
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> More precisely the Milky Way Galaxy.
> 
> But nevertheless what @New is probably insinuating is correct but the world would be a very, very boring place if we all were the same and all spoke the same language. It would be a "poorer" world IMO. A truly global citizen takes the best from all cultures.
> 
> Yet cultures and languages are not static and can change and have been changing. Nobody here even knows which language their ancestors spoke just 5000 years ago or their culture etc. Only guesses. Or even where they lived unless they talk a DNA test and that will only give a indication.



New will tell me his place of origin sooner or later. It is the command of the bird!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Starring planet earth in the Milky Way Galaxy.






This is how the ME should be:






How it is:





I know that you Iranians had a bad experience with the most recent revolution and that some of our Arabs had an even worse experience (before and now after the "Arab Spring") but we are badly in need of better leadership.

I hope that our current generation can change this some day or future generations. Of course we will rule and our children will succeed us.

All this talk about the ME made me hungry. Throw in some Iranian kebab, Adana kebab, falafel and shawarma, some lovely oven baked bread, hummus and fruits and vegetables. Yes, I am not a vegetarian.



ResurgentIran said:


> New will tell me his place of origin sooner or later. It is the command of the bird!



I think that it was Shiraz or was that @rahi2357 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I am not a vegetarian.


In Turkey people will look weird at you when you say im vegetarian, its as if you said you are a homo, espacially if you are Turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

@al-Hasani @ResurgentIran, @xenon54
Guys take a look at this page,
Where is Rosetta?
And do a little research on it, if you feel interested.
That's truly amazing.

@rahi2357 you too, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> In Turkey people will look weird at you when you say im vegetarian, its as if you said you are a homo, espacially if you are Turk.



I think that goes for all of the ME. We love meat. Arabs are no different but we also eat tons of rice, bread (wheat and barley mainly), beans, tons of yoghurt, tons of dairy products, herbs and spices, grains (love Bulgur personally), legumes, and all kind of nuts (lol).

In general most ME cuisines are very similar. Very similar. The only distinguish cuisine I can think of are that of Southern Arabia, Hijaz and the "Khaliji" (Eastern Arabia) of the Arabian Peninsula and that's mainly because we tend to use much more spices than traditional Turkish and Iranian cuisine which is due to the trade with South Asia and especially South East Asia. We also have something that we share with India which is making rice with coconut. Here I am talking about Southern Arabia mainly though. (parts of Yemen and Oman).

But basically talking about the differences of ME cuisine in a simplistic way is like talking about the differences between South East Asian cuisine, for instance Thai, Vietnamese, Burmese, Malaysian etc. All are very similar. You don't have to be an expert on the ME cuisine to see that. It only talks a quick reading and a few visits to restaurants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> In Turkey people will look weird at you when you say im vegetarian, its as if you said you are a homo, espacially if you are Turk.


Only a girl can be vegetarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I think that goes for all of the ME. We love meat. Arabs are no different but we also eat tons of rice, bread (wheat and barley mainly), beans, tons of yoghurt, tons of dairy products, herbs and spices, grains (love Bulgur personally), legumes, and all kind of nuts (lol).
> 
> In general most ME cuisines are very similar. Very similar. The only distinguish cuisine I can think of are that of Southern Arabia, Hijaz and the "Khaliji" (Eastern Arabia) of the Arabian Peninsula and that's mainly because we tend to use much more spices than traditional Turkish and Iranian cuisine which is due to the trade with South Asia and especially South East Asia. We also have something that we share with India which is making rice with coconut. Here I am talking about Southern Arabia mainly though. (parts of Yemen and Oman).
> 
> But basically talking about the differences of ME cuisine in a simplistic way is like talking about the differences between South East Asian cuisine, for instance Thai, Vietnamese, Burmese, Malaysian etc. All are very similar. You don't have to be an expert on the ME cuisine to see that. It only talks a quick reading and a few visits to restaurants.


Rice with coconut sound delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Rice with coconut sound delicious.



It is.

Anyway I doubt that there is a Yemeni restaurant in Switzerland but there is probably a Ethiopian/Eritrean and those two cuisines are quite similar and then you will understand why the Arabian Peninsula and Eastern Africa have quite big similarities with South Asian cuisine. From what I know about mainly Western India and Southern India.

Indian Ocean trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







We have @ebray who is from Ethiopia and @Belew_Kelew is from Eritrea and they should be able to explain more as they probably know about this too.

Oh we (Hijazis) and people living along the coastlines (after all we are the biggest peninsula on the planet) also eat a lot of fish.

I think I once read that Turks were the biggest consumers of meat in the world or something like that. You are very good at making meat dishes so understandable. I think that all 3 of us (Arabs, Turks and Iranians) share that. Same with breads.

Also I am not sure if you guys eat a lot of wild meat. Do you? I mean stuff like rabbits, birds etc. Camel is also eaten. Especially Egypt where it is very popular. Also in Syria and the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> It is.
> 
> Anyway I doubt that there is a Yemeni restaurant in Switzerland but there is probably a Ethiopian/Eritrean and those two cuisines are quite similar and then you will understand why the Arabian Peninsula and Eastern Africa have quite big similarities with South Asian cuisine. From what I know about mainly Western India and Southern India.
> 
> Indian Ocean trade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We have @ebray who is from Ethiopia and @Belew_Kelew is from Eritrea and they should be able to explain more as they probably know about this too.
> 
> Oh we (Hijazis) and people living along the coastlines (after all we are the biggest peninsula on the planet) also eat a lot of fish.
> 
> I think I once read that Turks were the biggest consumers of meat in the world or something like that. You are very good at making meat dishes so understandable. I think that all 3 of us (Arabs, Turks and Iranians) share that. Same with breads.
> 
> Also I am not sure if you guys eat a lot of wild meat. Do you? I mean stuff like rabbits, birds etc. Camel is also eaten. Especially Egypt where it is very popular. Also in Syria and the Arabian Peninsula.


I visited a nigerian restaurant once and barely survived it, thx but no thx, no african restaurant anymore. 
But i never visited a Arabic restaurant yet and havent found one, maybe i should go over to France just to try Arabic food.

About meat, we are pretty boring about that, there are surely people eating wild meat but, mostly beef, lamb and such stuff and fish is also popular, horse is pretty common in CA Turkic states but not in Turkey since its mekruh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> I visited a nigerian restaurant once and barely survived it, thx but no thx, no african restaurant anymore.
> But i never visited a Arabic restaurant yet and havent found one, maybe i should go over to France just to try Arabic food.
> 
> About meat, we are pretty boring about that, there are surely people eating wild meat but, mostly beef, lamb and such stuff and fish is also popular, horse is pretty common in CA Turkic states but not in Turkey since its mekruh.



Mate, Nigerian cuisine has nothing to do with Horn of Africa cuisine. That cuisine is very similar to ME cuisine (Arab and others) and South Asian cuisine. With some Italian touches due to that region being under Italian rule for about 100 years or so.











I have never tried African cuisine either outside of Horn of Africa cuisine. By African I mean everything South of Sahara. You should try North African Arab/Berber cuisine. The cuisines from Morocco to Egypt. You will notice a lot of similarities. Also between Southern European cuisines nearby.

I have no clue about Nigerian cuisine I have to admit.

In France you will have no problem finding Moroccan, Algerian, Tunisian, Egyptian, Lebanese, Syrian etc. cuisine due to the very big Arab diaspora there. In Germany there are also some Arab restaurants. I have been at one in Munich. Not sure about Switzerland as I have only eaten at fast food "restaurants" there and those restaurants along the highway. Outside of a stop we did in Lugano and that's just the Italian part of Switzerland so the cuisine was very similar to Northern Italian.

Well, Arabs are not as extreme as Chinese, Africans and many other peoples but we eat almost everything that is meat outside of pork obviously. Lamb, chicken, beef, turkey, wild meat, camel etc. Yes, and some even eat lizards (read _Uromastyx microlepis _or dabb as it is called by Najdis) and this is eaten by some people in Najd (not really elsewhere in KSA or the Arab world for that matter) and it is considered a delicacy. Those reptiles are only eating plants and are not poisonous and rather clean animals. Harmless too. They are just scary looking for some. Apparently it tastes like chicken meat. @Irfan Baloch has tried it but most Saudi Arabians let alone Hijazis have never tried it and won't ever try it. It's mostly the older generation of SOME Najdis and they made their children eat it. At the end of the day they are meat as any other meat and nothing compared to what Chinese etc. eat. Still many non-Arabs use this insult against Arabs rather ignorantly.

Oh, we have the same view of horses. Nobody eats horses. It's looked down upon as we love horses.

Also of course we drink TON of coffee and tea and numerous juices.

I really should write a book or two…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, Nigerian cuisine has nothing to do with Horn of Africa cuisine. That cuisine is very similar to ME cuisine (Arab and others) and South Asian cuisine. With some Italian touches due to that region being under Italian rule for about 100 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried African cuisine either outside of Horn of Africa cuisine. By African I mean everything South of Sahara. You should try North African Arab/Berber cuisine. The cuisines from Morocco to Egypt. You will notice a lot of similarities. Also between Southern European cuisines nearby.
> 
> I have no clue about Nigerian cuisine I have to admit.
> 
> In France you will have no problem finding Moroccan, Algerian, Tunisian, Egyptian, Lebanese, Syrian etc. cuisine due to the very big Arab diaspora there. In Germany there are also some Arab restaurants. I have been at one in Munich. Not sure about Switzerland as I have only eaten at fast food "restaurants" there and those restaurants along the highway. Outside of a stop we did in Lugano and that's just the Italian part of Switzerland so the cuisine was very similar to Northern Italian.
> 
> Well, Arabs are not as extreme as Chinese, Africans and many other peoples but we eat almost everything that is meat outside of pork obviously. Lamb, chicken, beef, turkey, wild meat, camel etc. Yes, and some even eat lizards (read _Uromastyx microlepis _or dabb as it is called by Najdis) and this is eaten by some people in Najd (not really elsewhere in KSA or the Arab world for that matter) and it is considered a delicacy. Those reptiles are only eating plants and are not poisonous and rather clean animals. Harmless too. They are just scary looking for some. Apparently it tastes like chicken meat. @Irfan Baloch has tried it but most Saudi Arabians let alone Hijazis have never tried it and won't ever try it. It's mostly the older generation of SOME Najdis and they made their children eat it. At the end of the day they are meat as any other meat and nothing compared to what Chinese etc. eat. Still many non-Arabs use this insult against Arabs rather ignorantly.
> 
> Oh, we have the same view of horses. Nobody eats horses. It's looked down upon as we love horses.
> 
> Also of course we drink TON of coffee and tea and numerous juices.
> 
> I really should write a book or two…


Well i wouldnt eat lizard but i dont think its such an extraordinary meal, there are definately way worse dishes around. 
In Turkey and Iran sheep brain is a delicacy, its at least as bad as lizard if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Well i wouldnt eat lizard but i dont think its such an extraordinary meal, there are definately way worse dishes around.
> In Turkey and Iran sheep brain is a delicacy, its at least as bad as lizard if you ask me.



Actually the problem is that people think that all Arabs eat it while it is mostly only eaten in one region of KSA and that among a minority even in that region. People of Bedouin background. Ask any Saudi Arabian user here on PDF and I doubt that anyone has ever tried it. Most people say that it tastes like chicken and as long as it is not poisonous then let people eat it. Or as long as they do not kill off that animal.






Well half of the world (if not more) is eating monkeys, dogs, snakes, hundreds of reptiles and all kind of other very strange cuisine and I think that us Arabs and other ME people have nothing to complain about in this department.

I actually think that sheep brain is also eaten in some Arab countries, lol. Iraq only I believe. But not sure. After all I might know the basics but I am no expert about Arab cuisine and the cuisine of all Arab countries and their regions etc. Doubt that anyone is.

Well, I asked about the wild meat because I was curious if you ate rabbits and other wild meat as this is something I thought.

Anyway as I have told many times then I am a big fan of Adana kebab. It is very similar to the way Hijazi kebabs are made and those in the Levant. Must be some shared heritage there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adana_kebabı

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Actually the problem is that people think that all Arabs eat it while it is mostly only eaten in one region of KSA and that among a minority even in that region. People of Bedouin background. Ask any Saudi Arabian user here on PDF and I doubt that anyone has ever tried it. Most people say that it tastes like chicken and as long as it is not poisonous then let people eat it. Or as long as they do not kill off that animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well half of the world (if not more) is eating monkeys, dogs, snakes, hundreds of reptiles and all kind of other very strange cuisine and I think that us Arabs and other ME people have nothing to complain about in this department.
> 
> I actually think that sheep brain is also eaten in some Arab countries, lol. Iraq only I believe. But not sure. After all I might know the basics but I am no expert about Arab cuisine and the cuisine of all Arab countries and their regions etc. Doubt that anyone is.
> 
> Well, I asked about the wild meat because I was curious if you ate rabbits and other wild meat as this is something I thought.


As i said wild meat is eaten but not so widespread rabbit is actually quite common in some countrys, in Switzerland you can get them in supermarkets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> As i said wild meat is eaten but not so widespread rabbit is actually quite common in some countrys, in Switzerland you can get them in supermarkets.



Mate, now that you are around. What is the main delicacy of Switzerland other than Swiss cheese or is that ignorance from my part? I know that you are famous for making diary products and such things like chocolate and sweets. Switzerland is a interesting country because you have a German, French and Italian part. I mean what do the average Swiss person consider himself? I mean do people in the French part of Switzerland have an affinity with French people? Also who are the indigenous Swiss? The Romansh speaking people?

Also why are there so many Albanians? I have met Albanians here in Denmark and then we became closer (started talking about all kind of things and I am a big talker like I am a big writer, lol) and I learned that many of them have relatives in Switzerland.

I always thought that Switzerland was harsh on immigration not form Europe and in general? It's a interesting country. I also know that you guys are heavily armed. A bit like KSA, Yemen, Pakistan and many other countries out there. Just more peaceful.

It must be a good thing living in Switzerland. Many rich people from France and Denmark are settling in Switzerland due to the tax laws. As you might know then taxation is a hell in both France and Denmark so people that can afford it often chose to settle in Switzerland. I mean among the rich class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, now that you are around. What is the main delicacy of Switzerland other than Swiss cheese or is that ignorance from my part? I know that you are famous for making diary products and such things like chocolate and sweets. Switzerland is a interesting country because you have a German, French and Italian part. I mean what do the average Swiss person consider himself? I mean do people in the French part of Switzerland have an affinity with French people? Also who are the indigenous Swiss? The Romansh speaking people?
> 
> Also why are there so many Albanians? I have met Albanians here in Denmark and then we became closer (started talking about all kind of things and I am a big talker like I am a big writer, lol) and I learned that many of them have relatives in Switzerland.
> 
> I always thought that Switzerland was harsh on immigration not form Europe and in general? It's a interesting country. I also know that you guys are heavily armed. A bit like KSA, Yemen, Pakistan and many other countries out there. Just more peaceful.


Well its mostly cheese but there is also Fondue Chinoise which isnt Switzer origin.






Hot pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Other than that Switzerland doesnt have much own dishes since its a tiny country surrounded by others.


Switzer hates to be associated with any of their neighbors, i have to admit they are a little bit arrogant because they are so successful in everything, at least very nationalistic people compared to rest of Europe, they even have a word for everything from Swiss, the so called ''Swissness''. 


Most Albanians came in Kosovo war, most of them are Kosovo Albanians, we Turks are good with them but sometimes we like to tease them with their Ottoman past if they piss us off. 


Its just naturally that Switzerland is more harsh than rest of Europe with immigration, i mean its a tiny country with almost double GDP per capita than its surroundings only topped by Lichtenstein, so EU shouldnt expect Switzerland to be same easy with immigration as they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ohh and talking about armed Switzerland, heres the reason why Hitler didnt dare to invade Switzerland even thought he believed that all German speaking countrys should be united.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Well its mostly cheese but there is also Fondue Chinoise which isnt Switzer origin.
> 
> View attachment 158298
> 
> 
> Hot pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Other than that Switzerland doesnt have much own dishes since its a tiny country surrounded by others.
> 
> 
> Switzer hates to be associated with any of their neighbors, i have to admit they are a little bit arrogant because they are so successful in everything, at least very nationalistic people compared to rest of Europe, they even have a word for everything from Swiss, the so called ''Swissness''.
> 
> 
> Most Albanians came in Kosovo war, most of them are Kosovo Albanians, we Turks are good with them but sometimes we like to tease them with their Ottoman past if they piss us off.
> 
> 
> Its just naturally that Switzerland is more harsh than rest of Europe with immigration, i mean its a tiny country with almost double GDP per capita than its surroundings only topped by Lichtenstein, so EU shouldnt expect Switzerland to be same easy with immigration as they are.



Thanks for the reply mate. Appreciated. Yes, that's French. I mean Fondue. Where does the Chinese part come from? Or is that the "Hot pot" that you have linked to?

Well, excuse me for bothering you with more questions but that's something I find difficult to understand because Switzerland is a rather new country and so is their identity. I mean the Swiss in the South that speak Italian are basically Italians that settled there. Same with the French and Germans (obviously related to Bavarians, Austrians and Swabians). So maybe they need this big doses of nationalism (was not aware of that) because they want to distinguish themselves from their bigger neighbors?

LOL. Good one.

Yes, that's correct. Not everyone can be a Sweden. Anyway what is the secret for the Swiss prosperity? In Denmark it is the well-fare state, lack of corruption, homogeneity and innovative spirit. Just look at all the Danish international brands compared to the population. It's rather amazing.

The reason why I chose to study in Denmark is because that country is leading when it comes to
translational research which can be one of the many fields that chemical engineers can work in.



xenon54 said:


> Ohh and talking about armed Switzerland, heres the reason why Hitler didnt dare to invade Switzerland even thought he believed that all German speaking countrys should be united.
> 
> View attachment 158299
> 
> 
> View attachment 158300
> 
> 
> View attachment 158301
> 
> 
> View attachment 158302



That's probably due to hunting right and because many people lived on the countryside? All the mountains (Alps) also help Switzerland in this regard. When we drove past Switzerland (I have visited this country quite a few times) I am always surprised by all those secluded farms etc. Very charming. Oh, Switzerland is famous for being neutral in almost all conflicts and being against the EU. A bit like "our" neighbors in Norway who are also filthy rich. (Oil and gas helps here).


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. Appreciated. Yes, that's French. I mean Fondue. Where does the Chinese part come from? Or is that the "Hot pot" that you have linked to.
> 
> Well, excuse me for bothering you with more questions but that's something I find difficult to understand because Switzerland is a rather new country and so is their identity. I mean the Swiss in the South that speak Italian are basically Italians that settled there. Same with the French and Germans (obviously related to Bavarians, Austrians and Swabians). So maybe they need this big doses of nationalism (was not aware of that) because they want to distinguish themselves from their bigger neighbors?
> 
> LOL. Good one.
> 
> Yes, that's correct. Not everyone can be a Sweden. Anyway what is the secret for the Swiss prosperity? In Denmark it is the well-fare state, lack of corruption, homogeneity and innovative spirit. Just look at all the Danish international brands compared to the population. It's rather amazing.
> 
> The reason why I chose to study in Denmark is because that country is leading when it comes to
> translational research which can be one of the many fields that chemical engineers can work in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably due to hunting right and because many people lived on the countryside? All the mountains (Alps) also help Switzerland in this regard. When we drove past Switzerland (I have visited this country quite a few times) I am always surprised by all those secluded farms etc. Very charming. Oh, Switzerland is famous for being neutral in almost all conflicts and being against the EU. A bit like "our" neighbors in Norway who are also filthy rich. (Oil and gas helps here).


Yes its the Hot Pot originated in Mongolia.

Switzerland as a bunch of united states has a history of half a millenium, its older or better said more continuous than most states on earth with a couple addition of states throught history.
Its diputed when exactly Switzerland was founded, the date revolves around 1300s but it got its modern form in 1848.

Ofcourse Switzer are a bunch of European ethnicities but their Swiss nationalism is strong, they consider themselves as Swiss and hate it to be called Italian, French or German.
Sometimes people call them ''Mountain Germans'' to tease them and they get pissed off. 

The secret of Swiss properity is discipline, honesty and hardworking i have to give them that, they have a big Pharma industry, world class products such as watches, and obviously Banking sector, Nestle, Rolex, Novartis and Roche are just a couple of Swiss global companys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Yes its the Hot Pot originated in Mongolia.
> 
> Switzerland as a bunch of united states has a history of half a millenium, its older or better said more continuous than most states on earth with a couple addition of states throught history.
> Its diputed when exactly Switzerland was founded, the date revolves around 1300s but it got its modern form in 1848.
> 
> Ofcourse Switzer are a bunch of European ethnicities but their Swiss nationalism is strong, they consider themselves as Swiss and hate it to be called Italian, French or German.
> Sometimes people call them ''Mountain Germans'' to tease them and they get pissed off.
> 
> The secret of Swiss properity is discipline, honesty and hardworking i have to give them that, they have a big Pharma industry, world class products such as watches, and obviously Banking sector, Nestle, Rolex, Novartis and Roche are just a couple of Swiss global companys.



Mate, what I meant is that Switzerland as a country and a modern-day state might be old (about 700 years - just googled) but what about their culture, traditions, things that made them distinguished etc. before that period? It's not like in our part of the world or the Arab world were we have millennium old cultures that are largely similar of a Semitic stock (now influenced by Arabic culture which itself is part of that) and distinctive historical regions. Just like you Turks share a recent history or at least a Turkic history. Many of the modern-day states might be young countries (I would rather say nation states) but that's not the case with their culture, traditions, the land they live on and their connection to that land and previous civilizations on that land.

I can't see that with the Swiss but I can see that with the Italians, Germans, French etc. even before their nation states were created. A bit complex but that's what I alluded too.

So this is something that I wondered about. Are the people who speak Romansh language considered as the natives or do people not operated with such a thing? Also are there not a rivalry between the German, French and Italian parts?

You are right. Similar traits are found among Danes. I think this is due to the Protestant revolution.

Protestant work ethic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, I forgot to mention that Denmark has a huge pharmacy industry as well. A heaven for chemical engineers.

Mate, can you recommend other Turkish kebabs other than Adana Kebab? Something distinct. Thanks.

@Sinan might also know something here. He seems to me like a fan of meat like most of us here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, what I meant is that Switzerland as a country and a modern-day state might be old (about 700 years - just googled) but what about their culture, traditions, things that made them distinguished etc. before that period? It's not like in our part of the world or the Arab world were we have millennium old cultures that are largely similar of a Semitic stock (now influenced by Arabic culture which itself is part of that) and distinctive historical regions. Just like you Turks share a recent history or at least a Turkic history. Many of the modern-day states might be young countries (I would rather say nation states) but that's not the case with their culture, traditions, the land they live on and their connection to that land and previous civilizations on that land.
> 
> I can't see that with the Swiss but I can see that with the Italians, Germans, French etc. even before their nation states were created. A bit complex but that's what I alluded too.
> 
> So this is something that I wondered about. Are the people who speak Romansh language considered as the natives or do people not operated with such a thing? Also are there not a rivalry between the German, French and Italian parts?
> 
> You are right. Similar traits are found among Danes. I think this is due to the Protestant revolution.
> 
> Protestant work ethic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention that Denmark has a huge pharmacy industry as well. A heaven for chemical engineers.
> 
> Mate, can you recommend other Turkish kebabs other than Adana Kebab? Something distinct. Thanks.
> 
> @Sinan might also know something here. He seems to me like a fan of meat like most of us here.



Mate....going with not only kebab with my top list meat dishes


1-) Erzurum's "Oltu Cag Kebab"






2-) Bursa's "İskender"




3-) Beyti




4-) Adıyaman's "Çiğ Köfte"




5-) Konya's "Tandır kebab"




6-) Antep's Lahmacun




7-) Kayseri's "Pastırma"This not really a dish but we can say it as a ingredient but you can eat it raw, which i do. In my opinion it is the best taste you can get of a meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Mate....going with not only kebab with my top list meat dishes
> 
> 
> 1-) Erzurum's "Oltu Cag Kebab"
> View attachment 158312
> 
> 
> 2-) Bursa's "İskender"
> View attachment 158313
> 
> 3-) Beyti
> View attachment 158314
> 
> 4-) Adıyaman's "Çiğ Köfte"
> View attachment 158315
> 
> 5-) Konya's "Tandır kebab"
> View attachment 158308
> 
> 6-) Antep's Lahmacun
> View attachment 158317
> 
> 7-) Kayseri's "Pastırma"This not really a dish but we can say it as a ingredient but you can eat it raw, which i do. In my opinion it is the best taste you can get of a meat.
> View attachment 158311



Looks delicious mate and I have actually tried some of those dishes. Number 2 and 6. 4 reminds me of our Kufta. All in all very familiar dishes.

Number 7 is unknown to me but that is because I eat very few sausages or smoked meat and I do not know much about such foods in the Arab world either.

Man, such photos should not be permitted to post. Makes people hungry and thus ultimately overweight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Looks delicious mate and I have actually tried some of those dishes. Number 2 and 6. 4 reminds me of our Kufta. All in all very familiar dishes.


Mate we call it Köfte. But köfte means cooked meatballs. Çiğ Köfte means Raw Köfte, which is made by raw meat. You take minced meat with no fat, and mix it with spices, cooker mix the mixture for 1 hours. Result is awesome.



al-Hasani said:


> Number 7 is unknown for me but that is because I eat very few sausages or smoked meat and I do not know much about such foods in the Arab world either.


I'm not quiet sure how it is made. And it's a complex prosess... as far i know, they salt the meats, rinse, dry, add spice.... they do these things in some order, and repeat some of the process. It takes weeks to finish.



al-Hasani said:


> Man, such photos should not be permitted to post. Makes people hungry and thus ultimately overweight.


Tell me about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

It has the exact same meaning in Arabic. The name is not important here as we are just talking about meatballs. It can be made in so many ways and is a discipline in itself. I think that each Arab country has their own style with different kinds of meat, spices etc. Some also use various nuts etc. Often it is eaten with a tomato sauce were garlic, olive oil etc. is part of it. I think this dish is found across the Muslim world.

Actually this is the local Hijazi variant of a pizza. It's known for its thickness and can be eaten with everything from meat to fish and just vegetables. Might be connected with Lahmucan or similar dishes.











I was thinking about something. Most of us in the ME, when preparing meat, are either grilling the meat, roasting it or smoking it and to a smaller degree boiling it.

What about this way of preparing meat? This is a very popular and traditional way of doing lamb (usually a young and small sized lamb for the good taste). Other meats can also be used. The dishes of such meat are often eaten with basmati rice and a mixture of spices are used and things you eat during meze. Basically appetizers such as various salads, hummus, tabula, Arab bread, olives, vegetables, nuts, various sauces and diary products (more often then not yoghurt).





Anyway what I meant with that way of preparing lamb (and meat in general) is that this kind of meat is cooked in a tandoor (oven) or a hole is dug in the ground and covered inside by clay. The meat gets very tender and the smoke also makes the meat special.











Watch until the end in both of the last videos!

Such dishes are called mandi and haneeth. You have something similar?














Anyway the two videos will explain it better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Turks and Araps eat more meat than Pakistanis and Afghans?

I don't believe, sorry.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, Nigerian cuisine has nothing to do with Horn of Africa cuisine. That cuisine is very similar to ME cuisine (Arab and others) and South Asian cuisine. With some Italian touches due to that region being under Italian rule for about 100 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried African cuisine either outside of Horn of Africa cuisine. By African I mean everything South of Sahara. You should try North African Arab/Berber cuisine. The cuisines from Morocco to Egypt. You will notice a lot of similarities. Also between Southern European cuisines nearby.
> 
> I have no clue about Nigerian cuisine I have to admit.
> 
> In France you will have no problem finding Moroccan, Algerian, Tunisian, Egyptian, Lebanese, Syrian etc. cuisine due to the very big Arab diaspora there. In Germany there are also some Arab restaurants. I have been at one in Munich. Not sure about Switzerland as I have only eaten at fast food "restaurants" there and those restaurants along the highway. Outside of a stop we did in Lugano and that's just the Italian part of Switzerland so the cuisine was very similar to Northern Italian.
> 
> Well, Arabs are not as extreme as Chinese, Africans and many other peoples but we eat almost everything that is meat outside of pork obviously. Lamb, chicken, beef, turkey, wild meat, camel etc. Yes, and some even eat lizards (read _Uromastyx microlepis _or dabb as it is called by Najdis) and this is eaten by some people in Najd (not really elsewhere in KSA or the Arab world for that matter) and it is considered a delicacy. Those reptiles are only eating plants and are not poisonous and rather clean animals. Harmless too. They are just scary looking for some. Apparently it tastes like chicken meat. @Irfan Baloch has tried it but most Saudi Arabians let alone Hijazis have never tried it and won't ever try it. It's mostly the older generation of SOME Najdis and they made their children eat it. At the end of the day they are meat as any other meat and nothing compared to what Chinese etc. eat. Still many non-Arabs use this insult against Arabs rather ignorantly.
> 
> Oh, we have the same view of horses. Nobody eats horses. It's looked down upon as we love horses.
> 
> Also of course we drink TON of coffee and tea and numerous juices.
> 
> I really should write a book or two…



Alhamdolillah, I inherited love for Arabian food from my parents. the Yemani Daal (lintels) and steam roasted chicken with khubs (nnan bread) with the authentic Saudi chili sauce and happy dose of carbonated drinks to wash them all down..those were the days when we used to travel for umrah or shopping to a major city out of our military border town of Sharurah.

@Mosamania is correct about Saudis being wasteful when it comes to food.. but boy they do cook so well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Irfan Baloch said:


> Alhamdolillah, I inherited love for Arabian food from my parents. the Yemani Daal (lintels) and steam roasted chicken with khubs (nnan bread) with the authentic Saudi chili sauce and happy dose of carbonated drinks to wash them all down..



Mate, can you tell us how it tastes? All I know is that the people who eat it, eat it roasted and with basmati rice, tomato sauce and various appetizers (read meze). Of course also duggus which is the hot sauce that you are referring to.

Have you tried saleeg? It is a Hijazi dish.

Saleeg — a Saudi dish that won’t let you down | Arab News


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Mate, what I meant is that Switzerland as a country and a modern-day state might be old (about 700 years - just googled) but what about their culture, traditions, things that made them distinguished etc. before that period? It's not like in our part of the world or the Arab world were we have millennium old cultures that are largely similar of a Semitic stock (now influenced by Arabic culture which itself is part of that) and distinctive historical regions. Just like you Turks share a recent history or at least a Turkic history. Many of the modern-day states might be young countries (I would rather say nation states) but that's not the case with their culture, traditions, the land they live on and their connection to that land and previous civilizations on that land.


Well there isnt much tradition there, Swiss was a poor peasants state for most of its history, just usual European stuff such as festivals and music from strange instruments. 








al-Hasani said:


> So this is something that I wondered about. Are the people who speak Romansh language considered as the natives or do people not operated with such a thing? Also are there not a rivalry between the German, French and Italian parts?


Yes they are natives but the numbers who speak that language is very low, and no there is no rivalty between languages because German rules them all, we had French in School obligatory but never really learned it, i hate that language it sounds strange but the people from French and Italian part most speak also German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> It has the exact same meaning in Arabic. The name is not important here as we are just talking about meatballs. It can be made in so many ways and is a discipline in itself. I think that each Arab country has their own style with different kinds of meat, spices etc. Some also use various nuts etc. Often it is eaten with a tomato sauce were garlic, olive oil etc. is part of it. I think this dish is found across the Muslim world.
> 
> Actually this is the local Hijazi variant of a pizza. It's known for its thickness and can be eaten with everything from meat to fish and just vegetables. Might be connected with Lahmucan or similar dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something. Most of us in the ME, when preparing meat, are either grilling the meat, roasting it or smoking it and to a smaller degree boiling it.
> 
> What about this way of preparing meat? This is a very popular and traditional way of doing lamb (usually a young and small sized lamb for the good taste). Other meats can also be used. The dishes of such meat are often eaten with basmati rice and a mixture of spices are used and things you eat during meze. Basically appetizers such as various salads, hummus, tabula, Arab bread, olives, vegetables, nuts, various sauces and diary products (more often then not yoghurt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway what I meant with that way of preparing lamb (and meat in general) is that this kind of meat is cooked in a tandoor (oven) or a hole is dug in the ground and covered inside by clay. The meat gets very tender and the smoke also makes the meat special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch until the end in both of the last videos!
> 
> Such dishes are called mandi and haneeth. You have something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the two videos will explain it better than me.



Muhahaha.  Hasani we have everyone of these dishes.  It's amazing. 

Mate, after being PDF for 2 years. I can say we have similar food with, Arabs, Iranians, Greeks, Turkics and Black sea region. Maybe that's the reason why Turkish cuisine is very rich....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> Mate....going with not only kebab with my top list meat dishes
> 
> 
> 1-) Erzurum's "Oltu Cag Kebab"
> View attachment 158312
> 
> 
> 2-) Bursa's "İskender"
> View attachment 158313
> 
> 3-) Beyti
> View attachment 158314
> 
> 4-) Adıyaman's "Çiğ Köfte"
> View attachment 158315
> 
> 5-) Konya's "Tandır kebab"
> View attachment 158308
> 
> 6-) Antep's Lahmacun
> View attachment 158317
> 
> 7-) Kayseri's "Pastırma"This not really a dish but we can say it as a ingredient but you can eat it raw, which i do. In my opinion it is the best taste you can get of a meat.
> View attachment 158311



You are a bastard  you know that right?


----------



## Neptune

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something. Most of us in the ME, when preparing meat, are either grilling the meat, roasting it or smoking it and to a smaller degree boiling it.
> 
> What about this way of preparing meat? This is a very popular and traditional way of doing lamb (usually a young and small sized lamb for the good taste). Other meats can also be used. The dishes of such meat are often eaten with basmati rice and a mixture of spices are used and things you eat during meze. Basically appetizers such as various salads, hummus, tabula, Arab bread, olives, vegetables, nuts, various sauces and diary products (more often then not yoghurt).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway what I meant with that way of preparing lamb (and meat in general) is that this kind of meat is cooked in a tandoor (oven) or a hole is dug in the ground and covered inside by clay. The meat gets very tender and the smoke also makes the meat special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch until the end in both of the last videos!
> 
> Such dishes are called mandi and haneeth. You have something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the two videos will explain it better than me.



You are a bastard as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ResurgentIran So, you said that you are originally from Kerman? look what I found for your hometown:

زادسر خبر داد: روستايي با اهالي غارنشين در كرمان كشف شده است

    
    
    

It's the funniest thing that I have read in my life


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Well there isnt much tradition there, Swiss was a poor peasants state for most of its history, just usual European stuff such as festivals and music from strange instruments.
> 
> View attachment 158445
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are natives but the numbers who speak that language is very low, and no there is no rivalty between languages because German rules them all, we had French in School obligatory but never really learned it, i hate that language it sounds strange but the people from French and Italian part most speak also German.



Well us Arabs and Semites of the ME are the original peasants since we were the ones that created agriculture. We are the original rednecks.

In all seriousness then the vast majority of the population in a given civilization or culture, until the industrial revolution, were living of land in one way or another. Of course you had richer and poorer societies and Switzerland was not part of the "rich club" until fairly recently.

That's some wicked musical instrument right there!

What did you just say? French is a fantastic language. Yes, I know that German is the dominant language! That's cool. I guess that the Romansh speaking people are even bigger nationalists!



Sinan said:


> Muhahaha.  Hasani we have everyone of these dishes.  It's amazing.
> 
> Mate, after being PDF for 2 years. I can say we have similar food with, Arabs, Iranians, Greeks, Turkics and Black sea region. Maybe that's the reason why Turkish cuisine is very rich....



That's amazing. Did not expect that. True. Those cuisines are all very similar. I think, as I wrote in post 4350, then only the the only somewhat distinctive cuisines in the ME I can think of are that of Southern Arabia, Hijaz and the "Khaliji" (Eastern Arabia) of the Arabian Peninsula and that's mainly because we tend to use much more spices than traditional Turkish, Greek, Caucasian and Iranian cuisines etc. which is due to the trade with South Asia, Horn of Africa and especially South East Asia. We also have something that we share with those parts of the world which is making rice with coconut and dozens of other dishes and ingredients that might be foreign or rare to other ME cuisines. Here I am talking about Southern Arabia mainly though. Parts of Yemen, Oman and Hijaz as I told.




In general most ME cuisines are very similar. Very similar.



Neptune said:


> You are a bastard  you know that right?



It is my pleasure to be a bastard when the occasion calls for it.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adana_kebabı

Guys before you marry then secure the "food line" first. If she fails you must dumb her and marry another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> What did you just say? French is a fantastic language. Yes, I know that German is the dominant language! That's cool. I guess that the Romansh speaking people are even bigger nationalists!


French sound lé Gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@al-Hasani @Sinan 
Caucasus cuisine, including Azerbaijani cuisine, is different from ME cuisine. I can clearly see many similarities between Turkish and Arab cuisine(specially Levant), which is reasonable by considering the history and geographic proximity. About Iranian (non-Turkic parts) cuisine, it's something between Arabic, Caucasian, and South Asian cuisine, and I think it is most closely related to South Asian cuisine. the amount of spices are lower though. In some southern parts of those areas, they get close to Khaliji cuisine. Also, some caucasian foods are learnt and made by Iranians as well, like qovurma Sabzi, which is one of their most favorite foods. 
About the differences of caucasian and ME cuisine, I think you guys, I mean specially arabs, and in a less extent turkish and Iranian cuisines, have foods with a sugary background taste, like kunafeh(if I remember the name correctly), and also use a big amount of oil. That's not the case for us, though. We don't use much sugar, and oil. 
Also, we don't use spices that much. only salt, a bit pepper, and sometimes tumeric is used, because we think that spices hides the original taste of the ingrediants, but you guys have a different philosophy about it. even in some caspian area regions(south Caspian area, north of Alborz mountain, are also considered as caucasians by genetics, culture, ...  ) they replace Dalaar, which is an almost salty herb, instead of salt 
Also, many of our foods have lemon juice and such tastes, which is unique to our cuisine, and some foreigner people may not like it, but I think it is cool 
Also, Caucasus is rich in flora and vegetables, which are found in mountains and vast jungles, in which many of them are unique to our region and also many different types of fishes, which eating some of them are unique to caucasus, and we use this stuff in our foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

rmi5 said:


> @al-Hasani @Sinan
> Caucasus cuisine, including Azerbaijani cuisine, is different from ME cuisine. I can clearly see many similarities between Turkish and Arab cuisine(specially Levant), which is reasonable by considering the history and geographic proximity. About Iranian (non-Turkic parts) cuisine, it's something between Arabic, Caucasian, and South Asian cuisine, and I think it is most closely related to South Asian cuisine. the amount of spices are lower though. In some southern parts of those areas, they get close to Khaliji cuisine. Also, some caucasian foods are learnt and made by Iranians as well, like qovurma Sabzi, which is one of their most favorite foods.
> About the differences of caucasian and ME cuisine, I think you guys, I mean specially arabs, and in a less extent turkish and Iranian cuisines, have foods with a sugary background taste, like kunafeh(if I remember the name correctly), and also use a big amount of oil. That's not the case for us, though. We don't use much sugar, and oil.
> Also, we don't use spices that much. only salt, a bit pepper, and sometimes tumeric is used, because we think that spices hides the original taste of the ingrediants, but you guys have a different philosophy about it. even in some caspian area regions(south Caspian area, north of Alborz mountain, are also considered as caucasians by genetics, culture, ...  ) they replace Dalaar, which is an almost salty herb, instead of salt
> Also, many of our foods have lemon juice and such tastes, which is unique to our cuisine, and some foreigner people may not like it, but I think it is cool
> Also, Caucasus is rich in flora and vegetables, which are found in mountains and vast jungles, in which many of them are unique to our region and also many different types of fishes, which eating some of them are unique to caucasus, and we use this stuff in our foods.



Excellent. But all of your foods are nothing compared to Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Zaalim said:


> Excellent. But all of your foods are nothing compared to Pakistani.




I think your cuisine is between Indian and Iranian cuisine, with less spices than indian foods, which, IMO, is good.
I have some pakistani friends and I ate some Biryani with them, which was cool 
I also use spices in a great extent from time to time, to change the theme of our foods, and see how they will become  some of them become really good, but still I think I will lose the taste of different ingredients

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@rmi5

Well, Arabs and in general ME people like sweet foods but in the case of Arabian cuisine we use sweet, hot and sour and many herbs and spices. I mean Arabia is the land of incense, myrrh etc.

Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Coffee is also grown naturally in Arabia (coffee Arabica) and it's originates in Arabia and Horn of Africa and coffee for instance spread to the remaining world from Arabia. Tea is also grown. Tropical fruits such as bananas, coconut is also grown in Southern Arabia. We use a lot of nuts, lentils, beans etc. as well.

In Najd for instance many people use leeks.

Oh, we use lemon as well. Lemon is a very often ingredient to use for rice dishes and meat dishes.

In Hijaz we also eat a lot of fish as we border the Red Sea (most northernly situated tropical sea) and that sea is very rich in fish.

We also eat a lot of olives. I think that the Arab world is leading together with Southern Europe when it comes to olive production. Countries like Palestine, Syria, Jordan and Northern Regions of KSA are famous for their olive and olive oil production.

Oh, we also eat dates. It's a stable food too.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Well, Arabs and in general ME people like sweet foods but in the case of Arabian cuisine we use sweet, hot and sour and many herbs and spices. I mean Arabia is the land of incense, myrrh etc.
> 
> Incense Route - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Coffee is also grown naturally in Arabia (coffee Arabica) and it's originates in Arabia and Horn of Africa and coffee for instance spread to the remaining world from Arabia. Tea is also grown. Tropical fruits such as bananas, coconut is also grown in Southern Arabia. We use a lot of nuts, lentils, beans etc. as well.
> 
> In Najd for instance many people use leeks.
> 
> Oh, we use lemon as well. Lemon is a very often ingredient to use for rice dishes and meat dishes.
> 
> In Hijaz we also eat a lot of fish as we border the Red Sea (most northernly situated tropical sea) and that sea is very rich in fish.
> 
> We also eat a lot of olives. I think that the Arab world is leading together with Southern Europe when it comes to olive production. Countries like Palestine, Syria, Jordan and Northern Regions of KSA are famous for their olive and olive oil production.
> 
> Oh, we also eat dates. It's a stable food too.



Yeah, that sweet background of foods was what I was referring to. I personally cannot eat sweet and oily foods, but some people like them. Also, I have seen some Chinese and even American cuisine that use sugar in such extents, which it is again not my favorite.
For us, the main drink is tea, and also we have some other local herbs that we brew them instead of tea as well. sometimes, add some lemon to those drinks as well  Coffee has been a recent drink and is not original of caucasus. Caucasians from Mazandaran, and Gilan to Mughan plain and to Georgia, have grown tea leaves.
We don't use tropical stuff, either.
About lemon juice, we use it in our drinks, rice cooked and meat cooked dishes, in qovurma, ... Lemon juice is used in many parts of the world, but I meant that this amount of lemon juice that we use, is pretty unique to our region.


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, that sweet background of foods was what I was referring to. I personally cannot eat sweet and oily foods, but some people like them. Also, I have seen some Chinese and even American cuisine that use sugar in such extents, which it is again not my favorite.
> For us, the main drink is tea, and also we have some other local herbs that we brew them instead of tea as well. sometimes, add some lemon to those drinks as well  Coffee has been a recent drink and is not original of caucasus. Caucasians from Mazandaran, and Gilan to Mughan plain and to Georgia, have grown tea leaves.
> We don't use tropical stuff, either.
> About lemon juice, we use it in our drinks, rice cooked and meat cooked dishes, in qovurma, ... Lemon juice is used in many parts of the world, but I meant that this amount of lemon juice that we use, is pretty unique to our region.



Actually it is the Levantine/Egyptian cuisine that uses the most sweets of all Arab cuisines but in general Arab cuisine has a sweet teeth. Anyway I am a fan of Arab sweets so I am not complaining but in general Arabian cuisine has a very healthy mixture between herbs, spices, sweet, sour, hot and other distinctive tastes.

Arabian cuisines together with Moroccan cuisine are those that use the most spices and herbs in general.

Personally I use olive oil for almost everything. For rice, beans, bulgur, lentils, pasta and bread. Olives (I prefer green ones) as well.

Together with hummus very often as well.

Well both coffee and tea are very popular drinks in the Arab world but coffee has a big significance in Arabia for obvious reasons since it is a native drink while tea is an import (China).

Well, I do not know anything about that but it would not surprise me. I know that Georgia has a very strong wine culture for instance.

Without knowing it with 100% certainty then you probably also use a lot of diary products. This is also something that is used extensively in the Arab world. I mean we drink a lot of milk, eat a lot of yoghurts and various dairy products. I think that we have one of the highest lactose tolerance levels on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Actually it is the Levantine/Egyptian cuisine that uses the most sweets of all Arab cuisines but in general Arab cuisine has a sweet teeth. Anyway I am a fan of Arab sweets so I am not complaining but in general Arabian cuisine has a very healthy mixture between herbs, spices, sweet, sour, hot and other distinctive tastes.
> 
> Personally I use olive oil for almost everything. For rice, beans, bulgur, lentils, pasta and bread. Olives (I prefer green ones) as well.
> 
> Together with hummus very often as well.
> 
> Well both coffee and tea are very popular drinks in the Arab world but coffee has a big significance in Arabia for obvious reasons since it is a native drink while tea is an import (China).
> 
> Well, I do not know anything about that but it would not surprise me. I know that Georgia has a very strong wine culture for instance.
> 
> Without knowing it with 100% certainty then you probably also use a lot of diary products. This is also something that is used extensively in the Arab world. I mean we drink a lot of milk, eat a lot of yoghurts and various dairy products. I think that we have one of the highest lactose tolerance levels on the planet.



I am a big fan of olives and Olive oil as well. 
About Wine, yes, not only in georgia, but almost in every caucasian land, you can find an old culture of producing Wine. I, personally can make good Wines as well  Later, georgians started to make vodkas as another drink as well, which its production was about the 1/4 of total vodka production of Soviet Union, and was the best quality one.


> Current *Georgia* is probably the oldest wine region in the world. The fertile valleys of the South Caucasus, which Georgia straddles, are believed by many archaeologists to be the source of the world's first cultivated grapevines and neolithic wine production, over 8,000 years ago.[1][2][3] Due to the many millennia of wine in Georgian history, an its key economical role, the traditions of its viticulture are entwined and inseparable with the country's national identity.
> 
> Among the best-known regions of Georgia where wine is produced are Kakheti (further divided onto micro-regions of Telavi and Kvareli), Kartli, Imereti, Racha-Lechkhumi and Kvemo Svaneti, and Abkhazia.
> 
> UNESCO added the ancient traditional Georgian winemaking method using the Kvevri clay jars to the UNESCO Intangible Cultural Heritage Lists.


Georgian wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Georgians are one of my favorite peoples, and our nations have always had great relations.
About Dairy products, yes, of course, we use a lot of dairy products. We are literally Yogurt, qhaymaqh, Ayran, milk, cheese, butter, and cream(not sour cream) addicts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I am a big fan of olives and Olive oil as well.
> About Wine, yes, not only in georgia, but almost in every caucasian land, you can find an old culture of producing Wine. I, personally can make good Wines as well  Later, georgians started to make vodkas as another drink as well, which its production was about the 1/4 of total vodka production of Soviet Union, and was the best quality one.
> 
> Georgian wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Georgians are one of my favorite peoples, and our nations have always had great relations.
> About Dairy products, yes, of course, we use a lot of dairy products. We are literally Yogurt, qhaymaqh, Ayran, milk, cheese, butter, and cream(not sour cream) addicts



That is good. Olive oil and olives are extremely healthy and have been one of our stable dishes for millennium. They are native to Northern KSA as well. It is also a special tree in Islam and today we know of its enormous health benefits.

Yes, the Caucasus region has a long tradition of wine. Wine was also made in Pre-Islamic Arabia and in Hijaz. It also features in Arabian mythology. To this day you have vineyards in Hijaz but they obviously do not produce wine!



The most surprising vineyard by CharlesFred, on Flickr

Wine was actually a common topic in poetry among pre-Islamic Arabia which mind you back then believed in Christianity, Judaism (fellow Abrahamic religions) and Pagan religions (also Semitic) aside from the community of hanifs.

The Arab poet Abu Nawas wrote about wine extensively.

Abu Mihjan al-Thaqafi as well wrote: _“If I die bury me by the vine, so that its roots may satiate the thirst of my bones.”_

The Qur'an also mentions wine in heaven.

That is good. I love diary products. Nothing like a coup of cold cacao milk to start the day with early in the morning. Especially when it is warmer than it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

BTW, some maps and photos from caucasus for the people who are not familiar with our region:


CAUCASUS BIODIVERSITY HOTSPOT







Geographical Map:






People of Caucasus:






Ossetians:





Circassian and Adyghe:





PS. our wolf, @atatwolf and @Neptune have Circassian roots as well 

Azerbaijani:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

rmi5 said:


> I think your cuisine is between Indian and Iranian cuisine, with less spices than indian foods, which, IMO, is good.
> I have some pakistani friends and I ate some Biryani with them, which was cool
> I also use spices in a great extent from time to time, to change the theme of our foods, and see how they will become  some of them become really good, but still I think I will lose the taste of different ingredients



I have had Arab food. And I have also had Turkish food. Bland Bland Bland. Forget the spices, but Arabs over cook the meat like leather, and turks undercook the meat where blood drips out.. Just sayin..

You Araps and Turks are talking about Middle Eastern food, but none of your food can even compare to this.


Look at this bread:






This is true bread. 

In fact look at this:






You Araps and Turks are too commercial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That is good. Olive oil and olives are extremely healthy and have been one of our stable dishes for millennium. They are native to Northern KSA as well. It is also a special tree in Islam and today we know of its enormous health benefits.
> 
> Yes, the Caucasus region has a long tradition of wine. Wine was also made in Pre-Islamic Arabia and in Hijaz. It also features in Arabian mythology. To this day you have vineyards in Hijaz but they obviously do not produce wine!
> 
> 
> 
> The most surprising vineyard by CharlesFred, on Flickr
> 
> Wine was actually a common topic in poetry among pre-Islamic Arabia which mind you back then believed in Christianity, Judaism (fellow Abrahamic religions) and Pagan religions (also Semitic) aside from the community of hanifs.
> 
> The Arab poet Abu Nawas wrote about wine extensively.
> 
> Abu Mihjan al-Thaqafi as well wrote: _“If I die bury me by the vine, so that its roots may satiate the thirst of my bones.”_
> 
> The Qur'an also mentions wine in heaven.
> 
> That is good. I love diary products. Nothing like a coup of cold cacao milk to start the day with early in the morning. Especially when it is warmer than it is now.




making a good wine is really difficult, and needs one to know its techniques and having patience and being cautious. A big amount of good wine can be ruined very easily if one does not carefully follow the recipe.
Also, I reminded about dates and palm trees which are somehow the symbol of arabs for us. I cannot eat too much of dates, since I really have a low threshold for eating sweet stuff, but I will definitely try eating a couple of dates whenever I find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

rmi5 said:


> making a good wine is really difficult, and needs one to know its techniques and having patience and being cautious. A big amount of good wine can be ruined very easily if one does not carefully follow the recipe.
> Also, I reminded about dates and palm trees which are somehow the symbol of arabs for us. I cannot eat too much of dates, since I really have a low threshold for eating sweet stuff, but I will definitely try eating a couple of dates whenever I find them.



Dates from KSA are very good. The Araps tell you to eat them before a meal. WRONG.

Eat a meal, have tea, then eat one or two dates and they will have a great effect on your body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Zaalim said:


> Dates from KSA are very good. The Araps tell you to eat them before a meal. WRONG.
> 
> Eat a meal, have tea, then eat one or two dates and they will have a great effect on your body.



Stop trolling clown. It's Arabs. No, dates can be eaten and are eaten before, after and even during a meal. Quit trolling.

@WebMaster @Horus @Chak Bamu @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Emmie

Check this users user history. Smells to me like a possible troll or double user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Talking about quality of dates, the ones from Iran that come to Pakistan aren't so good. They swarm the market during ramzaan and its pretty hard to pick them apart from the good ones.


----------



## rmi5

Zaalim said:


> I have had Arab food. And I have also had Turkish food. Bland Bland Bland. Forget the spices, but Arabs over cook the meat like leather, and turks undercook the meat where blood drips out.. Just sayin..
> 
> You Araps and Turks are talking about Middle Eastern food, but none of your food can even compare to this.
> 
> 
> Look at this bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true bread.
> 
> In fact look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Araps and Turks are too commercial.



Well, meat can also be cooked with water, wine, milk, orange juice, and these watery stuff, as I always cook them in this way. I almost never cook meat in a pan with oil. wine makes the cooked meat to be tender, and cooking in orange juice makes it really tasty as well.



al-Hasani said:


> Stop trolling clown. It's Arabs. No, Arabs can be eaten and are eaten before, after and even during a meal. Quit trolling.


I got quite confused. How should it be eaten?

@Falcon29 Where can one buy good quality dates in US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

al-Hasani said:


> Stop trolling clown. It's Arabs. No, dates can be eaten and are eaten before, after and even during a meal. Quit trolling.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Chak Bamu @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Emmie
> 
> Check this users user history. Smells to me like a possible troll or double user.



You sound very upset. I simply gave my advice to eating dates. I believe that they are better after the meal with tea.


----------



## al-Hasani

Zaalim said:


> You sound very upset. I simply gave my advice to eating dates. I believe that they are better after the meal with tea.



I am not upset. That's just my standard reaction to trolls. I quickly looked through your user history here on PDF and saw what you have written. Besides there is nothing called "Arap". It's Arab. You have written this consequently. Only idiotic trolls that lack attention do that. We are not interested in your nonsense here on this section that is 100% troll free almost.

@rmi5

Well, dates itself is like wine. You have hundreds of different date types and they can be eaten in many different ways with many other foods accompanied. I prefer eating them after the meal together with coffee or tea. Or as a snack.

Also there are different kind of dates. Sour and sweet. Dates in KSA and most other Arab countries are also made with many fillings. Such as nuts, fruits etc.

There are different syrups as well.

Saudi Arabia Dates. Best Quality Dried Dates, Fresh Dates, Dates Syrup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

al-Hasani said:


> I am not upset. That's just my standard reaction to trolls. I quickly looked through your user history here on PDF and saw what you have written. Besides there is nothing called "Arap". It's Arab. You have written this consequently. Only idiotic trolls that lack attention do that. We are not interested in your nonsense here on this section that is 100% troll free almost.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Well, dates itself is like wine. You have hundreds of different date types and they can be eaten in many different ways with many other foods accompanied. I prefer eating them after the meal together with coffee or tea.
> 
> Also there are different kind of dates. Sour and sweet. Dates in KSA and most other Arab countries are also made with many fillings. Such as nuts, fruits etc.
> 
> There are different syrups as well.
> 
> Saudi Arabia Dates. Best Quality Dried Dates, Fresh Dates, Dates Syrup




You sound very upset my friend.I love you as my Muslim brother. I am sorry If you are upset. This was not my niyat at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I am not upset. That's just my standard reaction to trolls. I quickly looked through your user history here on PDF and saw what you have written. Besides there is nothing called "Arap". It's Arab. You have written this consequently. Only idiotic trolls that lack attention do that. We are not interested in your nonsense here on this section that is 100% troll free almost.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> Well, dates itself is like wine. You have hundreds of different date types and they can be eaten in many different ways with many other foods accompanied. I prefer eating them after the meal together with coffee or tea. Or as a snack.
> 
> Also there are different kind of dates. Sour and sweet. Dates in KSA and most other Arab countries are also made with many fillings. Such as nuts, fruits etc.
> 
> There are different syrups as well.
> 
> Saudi Arabia Dates. Best Quality Dried Dates, Fresh Dates, Dates Syrup


Sour dates? I have never heard of them. What we were doing, was putting some walnut in the middle of the date, and then eat it. I am no dates expert, but when I was in iran, I saw two distinct types of dates.
one was like this one, which was called Bam Rotab: (which was the delicious one)






and there was another dates as well: (Zahedi dates if I remember correctly)




This one was not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

My Saudi friend hasani thinks I am against him. 

I am friends with everyone. I love you Hasani brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Zaalim

I am not upset the slightest. While I am engaged in two discussions right now on PDF I am eating kiwi and watching football. Hardly jumping around and punching the screen of my MacBook.

I think I already know who you are (LOL) and in such a case the banter is justifiable. I thought that you were one of those suicide trolls (often Indians) that emerge to troll before they get banned.

@rmi5

I will return later and explain. After the Valencia - FC Barcelona game which will end 23.00 PM (UTC/GMT +1 hour)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Learn about Pakistan my friends!!!!!!!!







There is no place more beautiful on Earth, than Pakistan!


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> My Saudi friend hasani thinks I am against him.
> 
> I am friends with everyone. I love you Hasani brother.



Is that you razpak? 

How's everything!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> Is that you razpak?
> 
> How's everything!?



I have no idea what you are talking about my friend. My name is Mohsen. And I am Pakistani..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Is that you razpak?
> 
> How's everything!?




That was exactly my guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

Do you have psn? What games you play? I'll play last of us online with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Haramzaade namak haram.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Do you have psn? What games you play? I'll play last of us online with you.



My psn is Atreyu177 
Did you get PS4? And what did you think about Last of Us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> My psn is Atreyu177
> Did you get PS4? And what did you think about Last of Us?



Console. Hahahaha PMR mofos.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Mosamania said:


> Console. Hahahaha PMR mofos.



What is PMR?


----------



## Neptune

rmi5 said:


> BTW, some maps and photos from caucasus for the people who are not familiar with our region:
> 
> 
> CAUCASUS BIODIVERSITY HOTSPOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geographical Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of Caucasus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ossetians:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circassian and Adyghe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. our wolf, @atatwolf and @Neptune have Circassian roots as well
> 
> Azerbaijani:



I am Adyghe mate  well informative post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Sour dates? I have never heard of them. What we were doing, was putting some walnut in the middle of the date, and then eat it. I am no dates expert, but when I was in iran, I saw two distinct types of dates.
> one was like this one, which was called Bam Rotab: (which was the delicious one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there was another dates as well: (Zahedi dates if I remember correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was not good.



cream and almond in the center... = disco disco good good...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ResurgentIran said:


> What is PMR?



paternally-maternally retarded?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> That was exactly my guess



nah... hes hyper n pissed most of the time.. and aint a softie-brother shit kinda guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Besides there is nothing called "Arap". It's Arab.



Mate...i know it's "Arab" in English but it is "Arap" in Turkish.
arap - Tureng - Turkish English Dictionary

So don't get angry if a Turk says "Arap". In a similar case, Iranians say "Tork" instead of "Türk".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Sour dates? I have never heard of them. What we were doing, was putting some walnut in the middle of the date, and then eat it. I am no dates expert, but when I was in iran, I saw two distinct types of dates.
> one was like this one, which was called Bam Rotab: (which was the delicious one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there was another dates as well: (Zahedi dates if I remember correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was not good.



We eat dates too. but it's not common.. We consume them mostly in Ramadan. Especially when breaking the fast. We eat either a date or sip water.

Though last years hot topic is... "Breaking the fast with sexual intercourse.. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

ResurgentIran said:


> What is PMR?



Hahahaha Noob.


----------



## Mosamania

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> paternally-maternally retarded?



Oh is that what you are? That's terrible to hear, I hope your mental retardation woos pass by swiftly.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Oh is that what you are? That's terrible to hear, I hope your mental retardation woos pass by swiftly.



That wasnt aimed at you or any other member for that matter.. and should have been taken as a joke... although i wonder why you gettin your panties in a twist? maybe it does apply to you? oh well... good luck.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> My psn is Atreyu177
> Did you get PS4? And what did you think about Last of Us?



I have not played it and can't play till next w eek. Got finals week. 

Will sent a request In a minute though.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> We eat dates too. but it's not common.. We consume them mostly in Ramadan. Especially when breaking the fast. We eat either a date or sip water.
> 
> Though last years hot topic is... "Breaking the fast with sexual intercourse.. "


Having Sex when being hungry? That doesn't make sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

Yes I did get ps4, are you PS3 still? Can we still play online together?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Mosamania said:


> Hahahaha Noob.



What is noob?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Yes I did get ps4, are you PS3 still? Can we still play online together?



Sure! 
Is there cross connectivity between PS4 and PS3 though? Im not sure its possible to play online together if we're on different platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Sure!
> Is there cross connectivity between PS4 and PS3 though? Im not sure its possible to play online together if we're on different platforms



I think it isn't possible. Apparently also you need to pay for multiplayer which is unfortunate....

The console looks very nice and controller features/feel is major upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I think it isn't possible. Apparently also you need to pay for multiplayer which is unfortunate....
> 
> The console looks very nice and controller features/feel is major upgrade.



Did you play the single player campaign of Last of Us yet? Its epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Did you play the single player campaign of Last of Us yet? Its epic!



I've only started Killzone campaign. I have three other games including last of us which I haven't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I've only started Killzone campaign. I have three other games including last of us which I haven't.



Next year is gonna be an awesome year for games. Uncharted 4 and Batman Arkham Knight are the games Im looking forward to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Next year is gonna be an awesome year for games. Uncharted 4 and Batman Arkham Knight are the games Im looking forward to



I'm preordering collectors edition for unchart d when it comes out . 

I love that series and I will also get batman. I have far cry 4 laying around I'll tell you how it is when I olay it.


----------



## Mosamania

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> paternally-maternally retarded?



Oh is that what you are? That's terrible to hear, I hope your mental retardation woos pass by swi


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That wasnt aimed at you or any other member for that matter.. and should have been taken as a joke... although i wonder why you gettin your panties in a twist? maybe it does apply to you? oh well... good luck.



No U.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Oh is that what you are? That's terrible to hear, I hope your mental retardation woos pass by swi
> 
> 
> No U.



no i can help cure your problem... try SURB hes a shrink.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend 

I am glad that you received my email last Friday and I saw your reply. While I was replying to your post I realized that I was replying to myself. I made that email last Friday just for our talk and I only logged on today after a few days "off from the internet" due to being very busy. I saw "The Project" and as I wrote to you in Arabic in that email I will have more time in January. My time simply do not allow me to participate full-scale. I got employed by Novo Nordisk (student job but still a big thing as they are a huge and very respected firm) in November so now I also got a job to look after. In January I will try to move some of the threads "to the project". Sorry for the cryptic talk. You know the reason.

@ebray 

ረጂም ጊዜ ከተለያየን

Bro, I was talking with a Somali friend at the University this week and I asked him about other Horner restaurants in town. He recommend me a Ethiopian restaurant not that far from where I live. Can you recommend some tasty Ethiopian dishes that are lesser known? I am somehow familiar with Horner cuisine due to its closeness to parts of Arabian cuisine as the influences have gone both ways.

Here is their webpage;

Maed | Ethiopian restaurant in København

It's in English so you should be able to help out.

I am part of a local board here at the University that helps foreigners settle and we are going to welcome a varied gang this Saturday who are going to start their "adventure" in February but some of them are already arriving this early to see the facilities etc. We are planning to take them out and that Ethiopian restaurant is my idea. It's more exotic as well and most people like Ethiopian cuisine since it's a rich cuisine. The restaurant is dirt cheap price wise as well. At least for Danish standards as Denmark is one of the most expensive countries on the planet. The pay is among the highest as well though. Even cleaners here earn as much as lawyers in other countries. No kidding.

@Falcon29

What's going on in the US? I just saw that video of that African-American gentleman that got chocked to death by White cops in Staten Islands. No charges will be put forward? WTF. The guy was repeating (11 times) that he could not breathe.






Bastards. For selling cigarettes illegally! WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I have no clue, lol. I just saw this as you posted about it. Amreekah is an odd place with race issues. Pointless violence from both sides and lives lost for no reason. A bosnian man was attacked by African americans and killed recently to because of Ferguson riot things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I have no clue, lol. I just saw this as you posted about it. Amreekah is an odd place with race issues. Pointless violence from both sides and lives lost for no reason. A bosnian man was attacked by African americans and killed recently to because of Ferguson riot things.



I was watching CNN earlier this day and they talked about this case because the cop that killed that 18-year old kid in Missouri, Ferguson was not indicted in the shooting by a grand jury. I did not hear about that. So they showed similar cases of police brutality (mainly on African-Americans) which did not result in any indictment.

I am not taking any side here is I am not Black but those cases are obvious injustices. It's strange that a country that is less than 250 years old and whose migrants killed off almost the entire indigenous population are now engaged in race wars or are still not past races, skin colors etc.

I think that we have not even seen the top of the iceberg yet but that's just me. There are some huge social problems in the US. I remember it myself from when I studied in the US for 1 year (Cali).

The civil society and justice system have big work in front of them. We have our own problems on that field in the Arab world as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sup my arabian niggas.. hows life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> I was watching CNN earlier this day and they talked about this case because the cop that killed that 18-year old kid in Missouri, Ferguson was not indicted in the shooting by a grand jury. I did not hear about that. So they showed similar cases of police brutality (mainly on African-Americans) which did not result in any indictment.



The young adult was killed but also police officer resigned out of fear. Over here though law is law, police have upperhand. You need to comply, especially the past few years police have been getting more militarized but also freakish. If they see you as a suspicous figure that's worse because they won't hesitate to shoot you. And most cases happen to African Americans which is why they're upset but there are also many other whites, other minorities shot like this. One time there was a shooting in my area and an officer was killed. When I was a teen it happened and I walked off my bus at a further location because street was closed. I walked and saw cop car with armed cops with rifles parked. I walked up and began talking, they weren't freakish and helped me. I asked if I needed an escort and I didn't. 



> It's strange that a country that is less than 250 years old and whose migrants killed off almost the entire indigenous population are now engaged in race wars or are still not past races, skin colors etc.



Agree with this. 



> I think that we have not even seen the top of the iceberg yet but that's just mean. There are some huge social problems in the US. I remember it myself from when I studied in the US for 1 year (Cali).



You never know, but most Americans realize that it is pointless violence. If people at top get held accountable that would be better. Such as Jewish mayors/heads of police department teaching NYPD that Muslms should be seen as 'terrorists' and showing graduates 1 hour video of Israeli/Palestinian conflict portraying Palestinians as savage terrorists and that police must side with Israel. This is how pathetic it has gotten.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> sup my arabian niggas.. hows life!



Good bro, finally not much left for college but I got studying to do this weekend.  

I am about to play some PS4 soon as well. 

I have yet to beat a game, I have 4 right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Falcon29

Well, when I look at crime statistics, number of inmates, death row inmates etc. there seems to be a clear pattern. African-Americans are overrepresented in such statistics. It cannot all be bound in their social problems which by large are self-made. I think that there is definitely state-instituzionalized racism in the "land of the brave" (LOL). Of course social status also plays a huge role and economy but those two are tied with each other.

I am not against law and order. In fact I am pro that. I am a conservative after all and from KSA where law and rules rule supreme and anyone challenging them might end up headless the week after.

I am just saying that you expect more from a country like the US given their preaching, position in the world and history. Especially considering it's creation and it being a huge melting-pot racially.

Seeing that video and then finding out that there will be no charges was just surprising. The race card is easy to pull out though. Not saying anything opposite but statistics are statistics.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> sup my arabian niggas.. hows life!



Busy as hell (in fact I should not be on PDF right now but PDF already almost screwed up my exams and to some extend social life on 1-2 occasions.) but found time this evening to troll a bit on PDF. What about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

@al-Hasani

كيف كنت؟ جيد أن أراك مرة أخرى أخي

how come I never get alerts when you tag me?

I suggest that you as a first-timer eat the Chef’s Special Beyaynetu because you get a test of many items from the menu and sample various vegetarian and meat dishes. Beyaynetu is the Amharic word that refers to a combination platter of numerous vegetarian and meat dishes. When you order beyaynetu you get to choose your favorite items. Personally, I would get the Chef’s Special In Ma’ed because it has in it more than a dozen dishes, all of which I enjoy eating including my favorite vegetarian dishes which are really terrific. I imagine you guys will have a great time. Let’s see if you will manage to eat injera with your hands without making a mess Eat well




[/USER]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> كيف كنت؟ جيد أن أراك مرة أخرى أخي
> 
> how come I never get alerts when you tag me?
> 
> I suggest that you as a first-timer eat the Chef’s Special Beyaynetu because you get a test of many items from the menu and sample various vegetarian and meat dishes. Beyaynetu is the Amharic word that refers to a combination platter of numerous vegetarian and meat dishes. When you order beyaynetu you get to choose your favorite items. Personally, I would get the Chef’s Special In Ma’ed because it has in it more than a dozen dishes, all of which I enjoy eating including my favorite vegetarian dishes which are really terrific. I imagine you guys will have a great time. Let’s see if you will manage to eat injera with your hands without making a mess Eat well
> View attachment 160995
> [/USER]



Everything is fine bro.

I have no idea. Apparently the system prevents me from tagging people.

The Chef's Special it will be then. Whenever I am out trying new cuisines or restaurants I tend to order similar dishes. They might be a bit more expensive but they are usually worth it. I will do the same now especially after your advice.

I am sure that we will. Looking forward to it and to learning the gang a bit better. Having as many interesting contacts as possible with people from across the world is always a good thing. It's quite a diverse bunch. People from North and South America, Africa, the Arab world, remaining Asia and Europe. Suits me fine as I am from a cosmopolitan background myself and quite a nomad.

The board decided to go with my idea. Especially as that restaurant has got good reviews and price-wise it is cheap. It would cost a fortune for everyone if we frequented more fashionable restaurants but often such restaurants are overrated. Ma'ed looks good.

We Arabs have experience with eating certain dishes with our hands and I can see and know already that you guys use plenty of lovely breads etc. for help in that process.

Lovely photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

hello, people.. I've a question 

could someone please tell me WTF 'hamdulla' means ? is it an arabic shortening of the more traditional "alhamdulilah' or something else ? 

thanks


----------



## Falcon29

@rmi5 

Did you end up purchasing any headphones? 

.....

@ResurgentIran 

You haven't added me yet. 

......



gau8av said:


> hello, people.. I've a question
> 
> could someone please tell me WTF 'hamdulla' means ? is it an arabic shortening of the more traditional "alhamdulilah' or something else ?
> 
> thanks



Same thing yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gau8av

Falcon29 said:


> Same thing yes.


ah, thought so. 

thanks


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Did you end up purchasing any headphones?
> 
> .....
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> You haven't added me yet.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing yes.


No, but I bought the tablet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Did you end up purchasing any headphones?
> 
> .....
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> You haven't added me yet.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing yes.



Sorry bro. I havent been home in a week, Ive been in a different city. But I just accepted your friend request. Azzhole!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Sorry bro. I havent been home in a week, Ive been in a different city. But I just accepted your friend request. Azzhole!



I see you got the message! 

Enjoy your stay wherever you are. 



rmi5 said:


> No, but I bought the tablet



Congrats, which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Congrats, which one?



The Samsung one  I compared it with ipad air 2 and Nexus9 and Nexus10, and finally decided to go for the samsung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I see you got the message!
> 
> Enjoy your stay wherever you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, which one?



I see you've been playing some Killzone, but nothing of Last of Us. 
Put down Killzone and play TLOU before I smack you!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I see you've been playing some Killzone, but nothing of Last of Us.
> Put down Killzone and play TLOU before I smack you!!



Dude I tried Last of US but it's too hard for me. 

After first two levels I couldn't stealithy find my way and I don't like the controls compared to Uncharted. 

So I gave up already. And I have up on Killzone's last chapter as well, it's too hard. 

Now I have GTA5 and Far Cry 4 still sealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ResurgentIran @Falcon29

You both seem like hardened gamers. I am probably 10 years back in time compared to you guys on this front. So much that I imagine that even my younger sister could kick my *** in FIFA or similar games.
Yet I was thinking about buying a PS4. So I would just hear if such an investment is really worth it? I bought a PS3 centuries ago but I never really used it on my own. Only during social occasions with family or friends and that was mostly FIFA or Pro Evolution Soccer. In fact I gave my PS3 away to my younger brother. Yes, I am the third youngest in our gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran @Falcon29
> 
> You both seem like hardened gamers. I am probably 10 years back in time compared to you guys on this front. So much that I imagine that even my younger sister could kick my *** in FIFA or similar games.
> Yet I was thinking about buying a PS4. So I would just hear if such an investment is really worth it? I bought a PS3 centuries ago but I never really used it on my own. Only during social occasions with family or friends and that was mostly FIFA or Pro Evolution Soccer. In fact I gave my PS3 away to my younger brother. Yes, I am the third youngest in our gang.



Imo wait to buy PS4, when the price has gone down and there are more games out for the console.
I think you are better off buying a PS3 at this stage. No offense to Hazzy 

What kind of games do you like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Imo wait to buy PS4, when the price has gone down and there are more games out for the console.
> I think you are better off buying a PS3 at this stage. No offense to Hazzy
> 
> What kind of games do you like?



I got mine for good deal with two free games and 10$ target gift card plus 10$ psn card. 

There are good games out now, Shadow of Mordor, AC Unity, Far Cry 4, GTA 5, and some more coming this month. 



al-Hasani said:


> @ResurgentIran @Falcon29
> 
> You both seem like hardened gamers. I am probably 10 years back in time compared to you guys on this front. So much that I imagine that even my younger sister could kick my *** in FIFA or similar games.
> Yet I was thinking about buying a PS4. So I would just hear if such an investment is really worth it? I bought a PS3 centuries ago but I never really used it on my own. Only during social occasions with family or friends and that was mostly FIFA or Pro Evolution Soccer. In fact I gave my PS3 away to my younger brother. Yes, I am the third youngest in our gang.



I used to play Xbox as a child, fighting games and racing ones plus sports. I never knew what Call of Duty was till my friend introduced me to ps3 and COD. I learned it and liked it and since then I've gamed but never played wide variety. I know a lot about games because I see trailers and do research. But usually I don't end up buying much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Imo wait to buy PS4, when the price has gone down and there are more games out for the console.
> I think you are better off buying a PS3 at this stage. No offense to Hazzy
> 
> What kind of games do you like?



I saw that the price was 3000 kroner here in Denmark in most shops. This is about 400 Euros and about 1850 Saudi Arabian Riyal.

Well, I could easily learn to improve my level when playing PS4 games I believe. It would just take my time. I am not a pensioner yet.

I like all interesting games. Mainly sports games, racing games, action games and strategy.



Falcon29 said:


> I used to play Xbox as a child, fighting games and racing ones plus sports. I never knew what Call of Duty was till my friend introduced me to ps3 and COD. I learned it and liked it and since then I've gamed but never played wide variety. I know a lot about games because I see trailers and do research. But usually I don't end up buying much.



Well, when I was smaller, as I once told I think, I played various games on the computer and consoles. It's just that I have had a very long break where I practically have not played any games (outside of Football Manager on the PC) and now I am sick and tired of studying for most of the time (got work now too) so I plan to relax this January where I will only have my student job to think about. No classes nor any exams outside of those 2 I have at the beginning of the month.

Hazzy, and ResurgentIran how is online gaming on a PS4? I remember from the Xbox/PS3 time that Xboxlife got much more praise than Sony's equivalent. I wonder if this has now changed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I have break coming up to play all games I have. Online you now have to pay for 18$ 3 months or 50$ whole year but it works well if you have ethernet cable. I recommend doing that for better gameplay. It is fun depending on game you have. Some games aren't meant for multiplayer and more for single and their single player is like 25-30 hours long if you know what you're doing. If not it is 50 plus, so it is fun. But, if you have the money maybe its better to build your own PC, they have very solid graphics/framerate plus much wider vairety of games. If those 3 factors matter, build your own PC. If not, Ps4 will do you fine, it has 60fps now, solid graphics and fun gameplay. With fun games especially next year releases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I have break coming up to play all games I have. Online you now have to pay for 18$ 3 months or 50$ whole year but it works well if you have ethernet cable. I recommend doing that for better gameplay. It is fun depending on game you have. Some games aren't meant for multiplayer and more for single and their single player is like 25-30 hours long if you know what you're doing. If not it is 50 plus, so it is fun. But, if you have the money maybe its better to build your own PC, they have very solid graphics/framerate plus much wider vairety of games. If those 3 factors matter, build your own PC. If not, Ps4 will do you fine, it has 60fps now, solid graphics and fun gameplay. With fun games especially next year releases.



Thanks Hazzy. Whenever I get a PS4 we need to play together and it would be fun if other gang members on PDF joined.

That's not for me. I like electronics and I once built my own PC (partially) but I am not even remotely such a hardcore gamer.

It is just that instead of going out, watching football (I do watch that damn sport too much - watched 2 games already while I was on PDF and watching a third (Man City - Everton), other sports, movies or sitting on PDF and Facebook like another drone (lol) I sometimes get the urge to game a bit. Either individually or with others.

@ResurgentIran

Earlier this morning I went to Strøget (the main pedestrian area in Copenhagen) and it's December so people are in a Christmas mood so you have all those stands that are selling food, beverages, christmas decorations etc. Now I saw this phenomenon last year (of course I know this from France as well) but at one of the stands a lady was selling burnt sugar almonds. Man, that was some experience. Fried almonds are also eaten in the Arab world but those I tasted were exceptional. They were not made on a frying pan but with the help of a special nut roasting machine that gave it a distinctive flavor and smell. The whole street was smelling of lovely fruit almonds. I got 5 packs for a total of well over 100 kroner. Could not stop myself.

Have you tried it? If not you must. I am sure that they have it in Aarhus too nowadays.





They taste much better than they look, I assure you. I wonder if I can make something as that on my own with some practicing. I do like cooking food but I believe that the nut roasting machine and her unique recipe is making the difference. If I made something similar on a pan with sugar, butter etc. it would probably not even be remotely as good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Try getting it in Christmas deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Try getting it in Christmas deal.



Actually I assume that it will be even cheaper after Christmas. In other words in January. In France that is usually the case.

Anyway 400 euros is not that much. I paid 600 euros for my PS3 while I was still a kid. Of course I had saved up previously. My older siblings were much more spoilt and the two youngest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Actually I assume that it will be even cheaper after Christmas. In other words in January. In France that is usually the case.
> 
> Anyway 400 euros is not that much. I paid 600 euros for my PS3 while I was still a kid. Of course I had saved up previously. My older siblings were much more spoilt and the two youngest.



for buying clothing, that's what I usually do, and mostly try to buy most of my clothing in mid January. For buying electronic stuff, I agree with Falcon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> for buying clothing, that's what I usually do, and mostly try to buy most of my clothing in mid January. For buying electronic stuff, I agree with Falcon.



What I am alluding to bro is winter sales (soldes d'hiver in French).

Dates des soldes 2015 - service-public.fr

I am sure that you guys have this in Azerbaijan and I know that it is also found in USA obviously. In France at least every Winter all major shops operate with huge discount prices in the month of January especially.

The problem is that the type of fashion labels that I like to wear (Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hilfiger, Lacoste etc.) are not always having noticeable discounts.

I am yet to order clothes from the internet as I always have a suspicion of their sizes not corresponding which the numbers they give. It is always better in my humble opinion to buy clothes in person. Especially shoes etc.

It is "safer" to buy electronic hardware through the internet.

Rmi5 can you tell me what the price of a PS4 is in the US? Average price in other words. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> What I am alluding to bro is winter sales (soldes d'hiver in French).
> 
> Dates des soldes 2015 - service-public.fr
> 
> I am sure that you guys have this in Azerbaijan and I know that it is also found in USA obviously. In France at least every Winter all major shops operate with huge discount prices in the month of January especially.
> 
> The problem is that the type of fashion labels that I like to wear (Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hilfiger, Lacoste etc.) are not always having noticeable discounts.


Yes, Black friday, which is the Friday after the thanksgiving, is the day of big discounts  Also, there are some good deal for christmas. Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger are my favorites. I think we have the same taste in clothing 
About Locoste, they are overpriced, at least in USA.
GAP, and Old Navy are also good brands.


> I am yet to order clothes from the internet as I always have a suspicion of their sizes not corresponding which the numbers they give. It is always better in my humble opinion to buy clothes in person. Especially shoes etc.



 I am very paranoid about sizes as well, and cannot buy a clothing without wearing it, not even for ties 


> It is "safer" to buy electronic hardware through the internet.



I also do the same, except for the ones which need careful transportation like hard drives.


> Rmi5 can you tell me what the price of a PS4 is in the US? Average price in other words. Thank you.


I am a game virgin bro  I almost don't know what a PS4 is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Yes, Black friday, which is the Friday after the thanksgiving, is the day of big discounts  Also, there are some good deal for christmas. Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger are my favorites. I think we have the same taste in clothing
> About Locoste, they are overpriced, at least in USA.
> GAP, and Old Navy are also good brands.
> 
> 
> I am very paranoid about sizes as well, and cannot buy a clothing without wearing it, not even for ties
> 
> 
> I also do the same, except for the ones which need careful transportation like hard drives.
> 
> I am a game virgin bro  I almost don't know what a PS4 is.



Yes, I remember this from the 1 year I spent in the US while studying in that country which I really like. Did you know that most of Europe has copied Black Friday? It just shows the big cultural pull of the US. Shops in here in Copenhagen had open until midnight and some shops had 50% discounts. From what I learned then this phenomenon was very much unknown 20 years ago.

Really?

Indeed, I have noticed this. I also like GAP and Old Navy.

Well to tell you shortly then i have been known to dress like an old man from my early teenage years. While others were wearing fashionable clothing (of that day) I was wearing polo shirts, shirts (I practically wear shirts all year long almost) which was a source of laughter for many people.

Yes, me too. I am not really that obsessed about my appearance but I do like to wear some clothes that I fell comfortable in and which I like to wear. Wearing clothes is also about sending signals as superficial as this sounds. We cannot deny this.

On the other hand I am also not a big fan if people are dressing too much formally. I mean you can sometimes sense that it does not fit a person and moreover is not appropriate for the occasion.

We share this in common. I act like that especially when it comes to suits and shoes. I have had bad experiences with both due to being absent. My parents have a very annoying trait of sometimes proposing clothes that I should wear (or at least they had when I was younger) which meant that they sometimes bought we clothes which I actually liked but which were either too big or small.

Exactly.

I am maybe not a "gaming virgin" but I am something that is not far off from such a description. This is why I thought about changing it and now that so many have that PS4 I thought that I should invest in it too. Just to play some of the games that I at least know and which are coming out each year (new versions).

Sorry for writing too long. I must really stop doing this. Sorry mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I remember this from the 1 year I spent in the US while studying in that country which I really like. Did you know that most of Europe has copied Black Friday? It just shows the big cultural pull of the US. Shops in here in Copenhagen had open until midnight and some shops had 50% discounts. From what I learned then this phenomenon was very much unknown 20 years ago.



What have you planned for when you get your bachelor degree? Do you wanna come to USA for post graduate studies?


> Really?
> 
> Indeed, I have noticed this. I also like GAP and Old Navy.
> 
> Well to tell you shortly then i have been known to dress like an old man from my early teenage years. While others were wearing fashionable clothing (of that day) I was wearing polo shirts, shirts (I practically wear shirts all year long almost) which was a source of laughter for many people.


  People are stupids bro 
I exactly wear the same type of clothing.


> Yes, me too. I am not really that obsessed about my appearance but I do like to wear some clothes that I fell comfortable in and which I like to wear. Wearing clothes is also about sending signals as superficial as this sounds. We cannot deny this.
> 
> On the other hand I am also not a big fan if people are dressing too much formally. I mean you can sometimes sense that it does not fit a person and moreover is not appropriate for the occasion.





> We share this in common. I act like that especially when it comes to suits and shoes. I have had bad experiences with both due to being absent. My parents have a very annoying trait of sometimes proposing clothes that I should wear (or at least they had when I was younger) which meant that they sometimes bought we clothes which I actually liked but which were either too big or small.


The same for me. My mother and grand mother had/have the same trait. I have convinced my mother to stop buying/proposing clothes, but I cannot say anything to the grand mother 


> Exactly.
> 
> I am maybe not a "gaming virgin" but I am something that is not far off from such a description. This is why I thought about changing it and now that so many have that PS4 I thought that I should invest in it too. Just to play some of the games that I at least know and which are coming out each year (new versions).


I have multiple times tried that as well, but I don't know why I got bored from playing each time.


> Sorry for writing too long. I must really stop doing this. Sorry mate.


 no problem bro


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> What have you planned for when you get your bachelor degree? Do you wanna come to USA for post graduate studies?
> 
> People are stupids bro
> I exactly wear the same type of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> The same for me. My mother and grand mother had/have the same trait. I have convinced my mother to stop buying/proposing clothes, but I cannot say anything to the grand mother
> 
> I have multiple times tried that as well, but I don't know why I got bored from playing each time.
> 
> no problem bro



I have actually already finished my bachelor degree. I finished this summer and took the bachelor partially in Paris and partially in Denmark. Currently I am doing my Master's degree but I plan (in fact it is already more or less certain that this will be the case) to take the last year in either the UK or the US. I am also seriously thinking about doing a MSc in petroleum engineering once I have majored in chemical engineering. Or a Ph.D in chemical engineering. I am not fully sure yet. Luckily a major in chemical engineering opens a lot of doors and the competition is not as fierce as with other engineering fields due to the smaller number of us. Yet the demand is big at least here in Europe.

Well, we did a lot of banter against each other. You know how it is in that age.

Oh my God.

My grandmother is the exact same type of person. She worries about the most trivial things such as whether I have eaten etc. She is also very good at giving us money which we sometimes try to refuse. It is done as a sign of love obviously and similarly with clothing etc. I tell you something. It's a very healthy trait in a woman. This shows that she has that loving character about her and that she is not cold. Such women raise happy children and good daughters that are given the same traits. Sometimes not possible due to different characters but a lot of can be given through your upbringing. I know from others' that they do not all have such kind of grandmother's or mother's. My mother is very similar to my grandmother. They might be a pain in the *** sometimes but at least they are caring and I much prefer such relations than those cold ones that you hear about. Similarly with calling. My mother is calling me every single day. Sometimes it annoys me greatly but when I end the discussion I always have this feeling (what if she only called 1 a month)? So in a way I am thankful. Of course I am also calling family across the world frequently but I must admit that I am worse on this field.

Well, I think that you simply never became hooked on this and then it is difficult to become that in later years. I understand it fully. We people are creatures of habit. I am similar on other fronts.

Sorry for the late reply. Was having a few discussions at once. It's time for me to go as I will be busy tomorrow so take care and all the best of luck with your Ph.D. and make yourself proud, family, country and people. And most importantly try to make a difference in this largely messed up world. Enough of preaching from my part. I will shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> I have actually already finished my bachelor degree. I finished this summer and took the bachelor partially in Paris and partially in Denmark. Currently I am doing my Master's degree but I plan (in fact it is already more or less certain that this will be the case) to take the last year in either the UK or the US. I am also seriously thinking about doing a MSc in petroleum engineering once I have majored in chemical engineering. Or a Ph.D in chemical engineering. I am not fully sure yet. Luckily a major in chemical engineering opens a lot of doors and the competition is not as fierce as with other engineering fields due to the smaller number of us. Yet the demand is big at least here in Europe.
> 
> Well, we did a lot of banter against each other. You know how it is in that age.
> 
> Oh my God.
> 
> My grandmother is the exact same type of person. She worries about the most trivial things such as whether I have eaten etc. She is also very good at giving us money which we sometimes try to refuse. It is done as a sign of love obviously and similarly with clothing etc. I tell you something. It's a very healthy trait in a woman. This shows that she has that loving character about her and that she is not cold. I know from others' that they do not have such kind of grandmother's or mother's. My mother is very similar to my grandmother. They might be a pain in the *** sometimes but at least they are caring and I much prefer such relations than those cold ones that you hear about.
> 
> Well, I think that you simply never became hooked on this and then it is difficult to become that in later years. I understand it fully. We people are creatures of habit. I am similar on other fronts.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Was having a few discussions at once. It's time for me to go as I will be busy tomorrow so take care and all the best of luck with your Ph.D. and make yourself proud, family, country and people. And most importantly try to make a difference in this largely messed up world. Enough of preaching from my part.



I could not agree more, bro  
Thank you, I wish the bests for you as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

@Falcon29 , so Palestine never existed before the Zionist's occupation 

*Australia V Palestine Football Match (1939)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Syrian Lion said:


> @Falcon29 , so Palestine never existed before the Zionist's occupation
> 
> *Australia V Palestine Football Match (1939)*



Oh my God that's amazing, how'd you find it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

نشيد الوطني الكويتي : أميرنا للعز قائدنا رب الحمية صادق الوعد.
النشيد الوطني الأردني : عاش المليك سامياً مقامهُ خافقاتٍ في المعالي أعلامه .
النشيد الوطني العماني : ربنا احفظ لنا جلالة السلطان .
النشيد الوطني البحريني : بحريننا مليكنا رمز الوئام .
النشيد الوطني المغربي : نشهد الدنيا، أن هنا نحيا بشعار الله الوطن الملك .
النشيد الوطني البريطاني : فليحفظ الله الملكة .
النشيد السعودي ينتهي : عاش الملك للعلم والوطن
النشيد الوطني التونسي : نموت نموت ويحيا الوطن 
why all like that ( loyal to the ruler ) except tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@ebray

I think that I owe you to report back from my (our) trip to Ma'ed (that Ethiopian restaurant in Copehagen that I spoke about).

So we arrived (we were around 30 people in total) and as we had already made the reservations beforehand a large portion of the restaurant was left to us. There were 2 lovely Ethiopian female waiters and they only spoke English and the menu was also written in English. From what I could see then they had 2 chefs that day. 2 women and one of them wore a headscarf so I assume that she might have been a Ethiopian Muslim or more likely a Somali woman. The owner came to say hello to us all. A friendly man. Also in English.

The food was very tasty. It reminded me of certain Arabian and Indian dishes but the injera was unique. It had a somewhat difficult taste to describe. Like a blend of lemon and sweet-sour.

The Chef's menu consisted of various meats with various sauces (some hot, some sour), spinach, chick peas, lentils, cabbage etc. Just like pictured on their webpage.

The most exciting thing was to watch how one of the waiters prepared coffee in a traditional manner. It took 1.5 hours for her to make that coffee but it was splendid. It reminded me very much of how we make coffee and after all Ethiopia and Arabia is where the coffee originated and was developed and later sold to the remaining world. It was one of the best coffees that I have tasted. It tasted similar to a real Arabian coffee made on a bonfire somewhere in the mountains or deserts.

The best thing was that we all sat around here while she was preparing the coffee (she sat in the middle of the restaurant) and we all chatted which her, asked questions about Ethiopia, the coffee and everything in between. I had a somewhat long chat with her too where she told me about Ethiopia etc.

Of course I had already spotted that they were Amhara people (they were also Orthodox Christians which I could also see on their symbols in the restaurant) and of course I had to point out that Amharic is a Semitic language etc. which they knew and I also started talking about history. (LOL).

All in all a wonderful experience with the right company (all upcoming students from most corners of the world) and they were also very content and I promised her to come back one day. Very cheap too (this was important for the crew), we did not wait too long for the food, the food was lovely, the restaurant was cosy and the staff was very friendly and always smiling. As I know our Afro-Arab lot. In short it was a great night out.

Anyway I asked about Ethiopian cuisine in general and one of the waitresses told me that you do not eat much rice. How come is that and is this correct? She also told that injera is almost eaten together with everything and also sometimes in the morning and that you drink coffee 3 times a day on average. She was from Addis Ababa.

I even asked her what she thought about the monarchy and she replied that she is happy that they are gone.

Another long post. Bloody hell.

P.S: All of us ate the entire meal with our bare hands and we shared the food plates with each other. Sexy as hell. I sat across a rather beautiful female from Colombia.

Are you hungry now bro?







Syrian Lion said:


> @Falcon29 , so Palestine never existed before the Zionist's occupation
> 
> *Australia V Palestine Football Match (1939)*



Are those Palestinian Arabs or Jewish refugees (Jewish Arabs, Jewish Europeans, Jewish Africans etc.) that settled in Palestine? I mean it was 9 years before the creation of Israel. The video does not tell about that nor mentions any names of the Palestinian players so it is hard to tell especially as the clip is in black and white.

Hilarious tempo of the game back then though.

You know @Falcon29 ?

Speaking about Palestine and football then I don't recall you guys having played in the Asian Cup before. You will this January!

2015 AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

al-Hasani said:


> Are those Palestinian Arabs or Jewish refugees (Jewish Arabs, Jewish Europeans, Jewish Africans etc.) that settled in Palestine? I mean it was 9 years before the creation of Israel. The video does not tell about that nor mentions any names of the Palestinian players so it is hard to tell especially as the clip is in black and white.
> 
> Hilarious tempo of the game back then though.
> 
> You know @Falcon29 ?
> 
> Speaking about Palestine and football then I don't recall you guys having played in the Asian Cup before. You will this January!
> 
> 2015 AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Not sure, it is hard to tell... my point was that it was Palestine, and the "state" of Israel didn't exist...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion said:


> @Falcon29 , so Palestine never existed before the Zionist's occupation
> 
> *Australia V Palestine Football Match (1939)*


@500 
The match is between Maccabi Tel Aviv and Australia. In 0:03, they have David Star on their shirts


----------



## 500

Syrian Lion said:


> @Falcon29 , so Palestine never existed before the Zionist's occupation
> 
> *Australia V Palestine Football Match (1939)*


Listen what commentator says:

0:32
Saved! But then the Jews were always a saving race. 

Thats what I actually said: during the British mandate Jews were called Palestinians while Arabs were either just Arabs or South Syrians. Only in 1960-70-es Arabs adopted the name "Palestinian".



rmi5 said:


> @500
> The match is between Maccabi Tel Aviv and Australia. In 0:03, they have David Star on their shirts


Thats what happens when u dont even watch what u post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@ebray

Your reply to my post in this thread has somehow disappeared bro? I saw it for a few seconds only because I was engaged in that debate that we both took part in. I saw the funny photo that you posted. If you deleted it then you should have not done so.


----------



## DizuJ

it's weird. I can still see It.


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> it's weird. I can still see It.









ebray said:


> Historically, the Kharijite sect separated from the mainstream Islam and the jihadist phenomenon of the 21st century that we are currently witnessing is the continuation of that same misguided denomination which deviated from the mainstream Islam. So naturally, in our times, this misguided bunch happen to stray form the mainstream Islam. You can't hold the mainstream Muslims accountable for actions perpetrated by savages of ISIS/AQ just like you can't blame the sahaba (ra) for the death of Ali (RA). *I myself have a shafi'i background* and what you call "Wahhabis" are nothing but mainstream orthodox Muslims.










@WebMaster I cannot see @ebray 's reply to me. What is going on can you tell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> @ebray
> I think that I owe you to report back from my (our) trip to Ma'ed (that Ethiopian restaurant in Copehagen that I spoke about).
> So we arrived (we were around 30 people in total) and as we had already made the reservations beforehand a large portion of the restaurant was left to us. There were 2 lovely Ethiopian female waiters and they only spoke English and the menu was also written in English. From what I could see then they had 2 chefs that day. 2 women and one of them wore a headscarf so I assume that she might have been a Ethiopian Muslim or more likely a Somali woman. The owner came to say hello to us all. A friendly man. Also in English.
> The food was very tasty. It reminded me of certain Arabian and Indian dishes but the injera was unique. It had a somewhat difficult taste to describe. Like a blend of lemon and sweet-sour.
> The Chef's menu consisted of various meats with various sauces (some hot, some sour), spinach, chick peas, lentils, cabbage etc. Just like pictured on their webpage.
> The most exciting thing was to watch how one of the waiters prepared coffee in a traditional manner. It took 1.5 hours for her to make that coffee but it was splendid. It reminded me very much of how we make coffee and after all Ethiopia and Arabia is where the coffee originated and was developed and later sold to the remaining world. It was one of the best coffees that I have tasted. It tasted similar to a real Arabian coffee made on a bonfire somewhere in the mountains or deserts.
> The best thing was that we all sat around here while she was preparing the coffee (she sat in the middle of the restaurant) and we all chatted which her, asked questions about Ethiopia, the coffee and everything in between. I had a somewhat long chat with her too where she told me about Ethiopia etc.
> Of course I had already spotted that they were Amhara people (they were also Orthodox Christians which I could also see on their symbols in the restaurant) and of course I had to point out that Amharic is a Semitic language etc. which they knew and I also started talking about history. (LOL).
> All in all a wonderful experience with the right company (all upcoming students from most corners of the world) and they were also very content and I promised her to come back one day. Very cheap too (this was important for the crew), we did not wait too long for the food, the food was lovely, the restaurant was cosy and the staff was very friendly and always smiling. As I know our Afro-Arab lot. In short it was a great night out.
> Anyway I asked about Ethiopian cuisine in general and one of the waitresses told me that you do not eat much rice. How come is that and is this correct? She also told that injera is almost eaten together with everything and also sometimes in the morning and that you drink coffee 3 times a day on average. She was from Addis Ababa.
> I even asked her what she thought about the monarchy and she replied that she is happy that they are gone.
> Another long post. Bloody hell.
> P.S: All of us ate the entire meal with our bare hands and we shared the food plates with each other. Sexy as hell. I sat across a rather beautiful female from Colombia.
> Are you hungry now bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Palestinian Arabs or Jewish refugees (Jewish Arabs, Jewish Europeans, Jewish Africans etc.) that settled in Palestine? I mean it was 9 years before the creation of Israel. The video does not tell about that nor mentions any names of the Palestinian players so it is hard to tell especially as the clip is in black and white.
> Hilarious tempo of the game back then though.
> You know @Falcon29 ?
> Speaking about Palestine and football then I don't recall you guys having played in the Asian Cup before. You will this January!
> 2015 AFC Asian Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm glad you guys enjoyed it bro culturally speaking, the coffee ceremony is considered to be the one most important social occasion and is performed to show respect and friendliness. The ceremony is conducted in a specific traditional brewing process involving roasting coffee beans, preparing boiled coffee in a traditional vessel and is finally served in tiny cups.Yes, eating rice isn't that popular in Ethiopia.. Personally though, we eat plenty of rice and other Arabic dishes in my family. My father went to school in Cairo University and worked as a medical practitioner in the Arab world for many years so we are accustomed to Arabic Cuisine.
If I knew in advance who sat across from you on the other end of the table, I would have told you about an Ethiopian dining etiquette of hand feeding (just once or twice) your Colombian dinner companion by carefully placing a morsel of food in her mouth as a gesture of affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ebray said:


> I'm glad you guys enjoyed it bro culturally speaking, the coffee ceremony is considered to be the one most important social occasion and is performed to show respect and friendliness. The ceremony is conducted in a specific traditional brewing process involving roasting coffee beans, preparing boiled coffee in a traditional vessel and is finally served in tiny cups.Yes, eating rice isn't that popular in Ethiopia.. Personally though, we eat plenty of rice and other Arabic dishes in my family. My father went to school in Cairo University and worked as a medical practitioner in the Arab world for many years so we are accustomed to Arabic Cuisine.
> If I knew in advance who sat across from you on the other end of the table, I would have told you about an Ethiopian dining etiquette of hand feeding (just once or twice) your Colombian dinner companion by carefully placing a morsel of food in her mouth as a gesture of affection.
> View attachment 176007



We surely did. Yes, she told that. Coffee has the same importance in Arabian culture and brewing coffee and consuming it is also a social gathering that sometimes can take a very long time. Often people discuss the situation of the entire world before they finish the "ceremony".

I was surprised by this because from what I know about then rice is not uncommon in nearby Somalia and Eritrea? Am I wrong here?

Well, it's good that your family is familiar with Arab cuisine and enjoy it. I hope that your father had a good time in Cairo. It's a beautiful city and big metropolis.

Haha. I bet you that I was thinking of such a stunt. Just joking. That's a hilarious photo.

Visiting that Ethiopian restaurant, talking with the staff (loved the fact that they were always smiling - something I associate with Africans in general) and also some of the other guests (one was an American female that just returned from Ethiopia - she studied agriculture if I recall correctly) made me want to visit Ethiopia.

Sorry for the late reply. Busy with the books. Should not be on PDF at all from now on until January if I was a responsible young man.

Bro, do you eat beans in Ethiopia? I imagine that you do when you eat chickpeas. Do you make them in any special way? I mean similar to the various Arab ways of making them if you know what I am talking about? I have some beans, tomato sauce (chili flavor), dozens of Arab herbs and spices. Looking for inspiration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> The guy in your avatar looks like someone I saw in a Al jazeera documentary.
> He was like one of Fatahs founders. Abu Jihad I think it is.
> 
> On a less serious note do you have ps4?
> 
> I am thinking of getting it.



Thats him. 

Yes I just got one recently, lol. I'd never thought I'd like GTA games but the new one is really interesting and fun. Can be messed up at times too. 

It was a bundle that came with GTA and last of us. For me last of us is too hard. I've bought kill zone it was on sale. It's also hard but kind of fun. Now I'm playing gta. Once I beat that I have Far Cary 4 waiting for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I am someone who will be switching from 360 to Playstation so I have like one friend to play with and maybe I can smash some long nights with you ?
> I remember playing killzone on the ps2 so will look forward to playing again.



You won't be disappointed with switch. Controller might be a little different. But new controller is much better than last one. Everything is better. Except battery life, if you okay more than a few hours you have to charge it. Old ones used to last very long. 

I'd say skip Killzone, it's not as good as I thought. Maybe because it irritated me on some parts. 

Next game I'll get cod, we can play online on that.


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Im a battlefield person. I like to make Jihadi jeeps and bomb the kuffar on that game..





I am a great BF player but scared it will freeze my console. Which is why I haven't gotten it. 





> Will need a decent Head set after.Going to check if turtle beach is making them for this generation.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...|rnd:12520583575423788852|dvc:c|adp:1o1|bku:1



It comes with a little headphone with mic. But yeah, I probably need some too. Surround Sound is it really any better or do people overdue it?


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> I was a little sweat with these back in the day and trust me they helped loads especially on Search and Destroy on CoD.
> Don't know if these class as surround sound but back in the day on Black ops 1 I could hear people sneaking up on me and stuff it felt nice and tactical. Slaying noobs with such a advantage.
> Turtle Beach Ear Force X11 Headset (Xbox 360/PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> You are familiar with Jihadi jeeps where a friend tags your vehicle with c4 and you go and infiltrate the enemy before asking the c4 planter to detonate and help you do ishtishhadi operation.



The New cod doesn't have footstep sounds. It's all silent so I don't need headsets. I am great without them. 

I've seen videos of them back in BC2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @ResurgentIran 






1:00-1:03


----------



## Falcon29

@Gunsnroses 

How did I disappoint you bro?


----------



## Gunsnroses

Falcon29 said:


> @Gunsnroses
> 
> How did I disappoint you bro?



A little disappointment came from no Arab members participated in the way it should be. Nothing particular about you bro, you and Palestine and those small kids and every Palestine martyr is close to my heart as ever and will always be. Time for friday prayers here. Cheer up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gunsnroses said:


> A little disappointment came from no Arab members participated in the way it should be. Nothing particular about you bro, you and Palestine and those small kids and every Palestine martyr is close to my heart as ever and will always be. Time for friday prayers here. Cheer up!



Thanks for sympathies. I did participate very early on thread and have been following them ever since. As more details are released it is more shocking. We all stand with the families of the people affected and hope this issue can be resolved. For me, I support military operation but I fear some civilians on otherside could end up getting killed. Jumaah Mubarakah by the way. Ours is still several hours away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for sympathies. I did participate very early on thread and have been following them ever since. As more details are released it is more shocking. We all stand with the families of the people affected and hope this issue can be resolved. For me, I support military operation but I fear some civilians on otherside could end up getting killed. Jumaah Mubarakah by the way. Ours is still several hours away.


Hazzy did you change your name?


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> Hazzy did you change your name?



Yeah its me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gunsnroses said:


> A little disappointment came from no Arab members participated in the way it should be. Nothing particular about you bro, you and Palestine and those small kids and every Palestine martyr is close to my heart as ever and will always be. Time for friday prayers here. Cheer up!



Bunch of nonsense. Me and @Falcon29 were one of the first users from the ME (if not the first) to give our condolences.

Yet I did not expect that amount of hatred, unfunded accusations, blaming everything (read only KSA almost) but anything but themselves. And for me to be insulted heavily for expressing condolences as some of the first users from the ME (we are not many Arabs here on PDF to begin with) was quite an eyeopener. The moderators encouraging that similar blame game and behavior. I actually decided to delete my initial post as it was only meet with insults and I am not going to tolerate that while I as a foreigner am expressing sorrow, asking questions etc.

I frankly do not want to be blamed simply for having ancestral ties to KSA (Hijaz) among other areas (judged by my flag), blamed for what my leaders do (unelected - at least you elected your leaders) nor do I want my government to spend billions of dollars on foreign lands and mostly only get ungratefulness and hatred in return.

All while KSA (contrary to popular belief) have many people in need for that money and huge challenges to face.

This is not the first time that I have experienced such behavior. Even in non-heated occasions.

I have never claimed that Arabs are saints nor am I responsible for what other Arabs do nor does it mean that I do not like Pakistan and Pakistanis and wish all the best for them. Of course I am not that simplistic to judge a whole nation (based on users on PDF) as I myself know many Pakistanis in private and have known since my childhood. Some long-time friends.

It's just makes you question some things. Just like you question the role of foreigners. Also now some are complaining why no Arabs extended condolences despite there being 5-6 and despite the fact that are only 10 or so active Arab users. Every day in the Arab world people and children are dyeing. Should we cry why more Pakistani users are not showing interest? Yesterday 15 Yemeni school girls died. Where was the Pakistani condemnation?Not even a thread was made about it. Well I made a thread but deleted it again as people were trolling.

Large parts of the Arab world is on fire. This very week 150 Arab women in Fallujah were brutally murdered as well. Where was the Pakistani condemnation? God know's how many in Syria and elsewhere. Do we see many Pakistanis commenting on that here on PDF compared to the overall users. No. Do we cry about it? No.

Such behavior is not something I expect from a brotherly nation or an ally. At least that's not how I behave.

I read @Mosamania 's recent posts and I don't agree with the words he used or everything that he wrote (clearly written in anger) but the core message I could not agree more with. I am not even going to mention the non-Pakistanis (read Farsis) that used the thread to spray their poison on us Arabs as they primary goal before anything else in that thread. They can go and **** themselves including their supporters.

No is any foreigner going us to tell what terrorism is. We know it better than ANY other people. Nor what a few maniacs can do of harm and do to a peoples and nations reputation.

Yet we are the "evil" ones. Laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah its me.


Good to see you here.I was wondering where you were? I kept asking members here.Why did you change your name?


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Relax, he was just curious. I don't know what happened but Mosa and the Iranian guy got in argument which kind of derailed thread but also ignited other tensions. I think they all got it cleared up. You and I should stay out of it. It's a emotional time for Pakistani's, indeed I have never seen them this emotional before. And I can understand why, these were senseless actions which we can't understand why someone would shoot little girls at gunpoint. It is tragic and best think is to encourage our Pakistani brothers and sisters to be brave through this. 



Mugwop said:


> Good to see you here.I was wondering where you were? I kept asking members here.Why did you change your name?



Good to see you too. How's studies? 

I'm the only Palestinian active member here, so it should be me. 

I wanted a name change to something that isn't nickname of mine and I used this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Relax, he was just curious. I don't know what happened but Mosa and the Iranian guy got in argument which kind of derailed thread but also ignited other tensions. I think they all got it cleared up. You and I should stay out of it. It's a emotional time for Pakistani's, indeed I have never seen them this emotional before. And I can understand why, these were senseless actions which we can't understand why someone would shoot little girls at gunpoint. It is tragic and best think is to encourage our Pakistani brothers and sisters to be brave through this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you too. How's studies?
> 
> I'm the only Palestinian active member here, so it should be me.
> 
> I wanted a name change to something that isn't nickname of mine and I used this one.



That guy was one of the users that insulted me for giving my condolences while I could have been like 80% or so of the non-Pakistanis on this forum and not give a **** as our own region has plenty of such massacres to worry about. Yet I took part in several threads dealing with this cowardly terrorist attack all while similar attacks occurred in the Arab world that I did not even take part in.
Of course that disappointed me. Yet he has the nerve to complain. No, that's not how it works. If he has any problem with any leadership in the Arab world then he should help us topple the unelected dictators. Unlike him we did not elect our leaders. Simple as that.

Watch him disappear or make a troll reply while my post number 4488 was not any trolling but honest speech.

Anyway not going to discuss this as I discussed this issue with several Pakistani brothers here on this forum and they agree with my main points and I also agree that people are in mourning and shock and that a few bad apples are not going to change anything on the ground and the excellent relations between the average Saudi Arabian and Arab and Pakistani. Whether in KSA or in the West.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> That guy was one of the users that insulted me for giving my condolences while I could have been like 90% of the non-Pakistanis (outside the Indian lot) and not give a **** as our own region has plenty of such massacres to worry about. Of course that disappointed me. Yet he has the nerve to complain. No, that's not how he works. If he has any problem with any leadership in Arab then he should help us topple the unelected dictators. Unlike him we did not elect our leaders. Simple as that.



Well I hope you two sort things out. I disagree with what Iranian member did there. But, now it's over. Arab leaderships usually are late to everything and aren't too enthusiastic. Some people here don't know that but know they do.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> Well I hope you two sort things out. I disagree with what Iranian member did there. But, now it's over. Arab leaderships usually are late to everything and aren't too enthusiastic. Some people here don't know that but know they do.



The entire Arab world condemned this attack the day after. I posted the links while it happened. But just think about it. Did any Muslim state even condemn the death of those 15 Yemen school girls or the 150 Iraqi women that were massacred in Fallujah? Oh, wait, Arab blood is cheap so who cares? After all we are all terrorists.

Also honestly speaking I tried the understanding, patient etc. way with such people but their hatred blinds them so I am going to waste my time on better things. They can do you know what for all I care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Relax, he was just curious. I don't know what happened but Mosa and the Iranian guy got in argument which kind of derailed thread but also ignited other tensions. I think they all got it cleared up. You and I should stay out of it. It's a emotional time for Pakistani's, indeed I have never seen them this emotional before. And I can understand why, these were senseless actions which we can't understand why someone would shoot little girls at gunpoint. It is tragic and best think is to encourage our Pakistani brothers and sisters to be brave through this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you too. How's studies?
> 
> I'm the only Palestinian active member here, so it should be me.
> 
> I wanted a name change to something that isn't nickname of mine and I used this one.


Studies are fine I guess. What can we do to invite more Palestinians here especially ones like fousey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> *That guy was one of the users that insulted me for giving my condolences *while I could have been like 80% or so of the non-Pakistanis on this forum and not give a **** as our own region has plenty of such massacres to worry about. Yet I took part in several threads dealing with this cowardly terrorist attack all while similar attacks occurred in the Arab world that I did not even take part in.
> Of course that disappointed me. Yet he has the nerve to complain. No, that's not how it works. If he has any problem with any leadership in the Arab world then he should help us topple the unelected dictators. Unlike him we did not elect our leaders. Simple as that.
> 
> Watch him disappear or make a troll reply while my post number 4488 was not any trolling but honest speech.
> 
> Anyway not going to discuss this as I discussed this issue with several Pakistani brothers here on this forum and they agree with my main points and I also agree that people are in mourning and shock and that a few bad apples are not going to change anything on the ground and the excellent relations between the average Saudi Arabian and Arab and Pakistani. Whether in KSA or in the West.


Who? What happened?


----------



## al-Hasani

Mugwop said:


> Who? What happened?



Long story. Covered it in post 4488. Nothing to waste your time on but could not stop commenting when I saw him around here complaining. Even if he hates me (for whatever moronic reason or Arabs) I don't hate him as I do not even know him and I do not even hate any person that I know. Let him hate though as long as he does not bother me. Don't care. Dislike is the most but that's even rare too.



Mugwop said:


> Studies are fine I guess. What can we do to invite more Palestinians here especially ones like fousey



Compared to the actual number of us Arabs out there, diaspora included (450 million or so) you probably have 40-50 Arab users in total here on PDF and only about 10-15 of us are active. So you can imagine that getting even one Palestinian here (Hazzy) was almost pure luck.

How are things going Mugwop? You lived in NYC right? Do you guys have holidays now and how is the weather? Expecting a white Christmas? Here in Copenhagen it is surprisingly warm for this time of the year. 10 °C this NIGHT and around the same temperature right now. From my understanding and experience here this is rare. Mainly oceanic climate or not.

Miss the warm weather and SUN first of all. Nothing like Winter, Spring and Autumn in most parts of KSA. If just the 4 or so Summer months could have been a bit more cold (I like hot weather otherwise) then it would be fantastic but you can't get everything here in life and at least we have somewhat large mountainous areas were it never gets this hot due to the tall elevation like it does in most other regions of KSA during the Summer.

Whatever you might say then sunlight and warm weather is life while cold weather is mostly death.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> The entire Arab world condemned this attack the day after. I posted the links while it happened. But just think about it. Did any Muslim state even condemn the death of those 15 Yemen school girls or the 150 Iraqi women that were massacred in Fallujah? Oh, wait, Arab blood is cheap so who cares? After all we are all terrorists.
> 
> Also honestly speaking I tried the understanding, patient etc. way with such people but their hatred blinds them so I am going to waste my time on better things. They can do you know what for all I care.



Do you think that's true what happened in Iraq? If it is then we are dealing with psychopaths out to murder every Arab. Has to be foriegn conspiracy.I hate ISIS but story sounds like bullshit. Especialy with more fake 'jihad marriag'e bogus. Of course the Iraqi guy will pretend it happened because he's sectarian as hell.



Mugwop said:


> Studies are fine I guess. What can we do to invite more Palestinians here especially ones like fousey



Some of his videos are funny. But I'm no big fan. Everyone I know is obsessed. Just like their college football obsessions. I don't have those obsessions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DizuJ

al-Hasani said:


> We surely did. Yes, she told that. Coffee has the same importance in Arabian culture and brewing coffee and consuming it is also a social gathering that sometimes can take a very long time. Often people discuss the situation of the entire world before they finish the "ceremony".
> 
> I was surprised by this because from what I know about then rice is not uncommon in nearby Somalia and Eritrea? Am I wrong here?
> 
> Well, it's good that your family is familiar with Arab cuisine and enjoy it. I hope that your father had a good time in Cairo. It's a beautiful city and big metropolis.
> 
> Haha. I bet you that I was thinking of such a stunt. Just joking. That's a hilarious photo.
> 
> Visiting that Ethiopian restaurant, talking with the staff (loved the fact that they were always smiling - something I associate with Africans in general) and also some of the other guests (one was an American female that just returned from Ethiopia - she studied agriculture if I recall correctly) made me want to visit Ethiopia.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Busy with the books. Should not be on PDF at all from now on until January if I was a responsible young man.
> 
> Bro, do you eat beans in Ethiopia? I imagine that you do when you eat chickpeas. Do you make them in any special way? I mean similar to the various Arab ways of making them if you know what I am talking about? I have some beans, tomato sauce (chili flavor), dozens of Arab herbs and spices. Looking for inspiration.



LOL same here bro. I have to focus on school to achieve the dean's list once more and stop indulging in internet use on my cellphone at work. I respect your open mindedness to experiences  I can never be that adventurous. I don't know how to cook many things to be honest but you might want to take a look @ this site al-hasani
.How to make an Ethiopian vegetarian feast | Toronto Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Selous @DESERT FIGHTER @Pakistani shaheens @Gunsnroses @TankMan

Cheer up my bros. 

This is starting to demand sticky thread. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940701589305595

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> Do you think that's true what happened in Iraq? If it is then we are dealing with psychopaths out to murder every Arab. Has to be foriegn conspiracy.I hate ISIS but story sounds like bullshit. Especialy with more fake 'jihad marriag'e bogus. Of course the Iraqi guy will pretend it happened because he's sectarian as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his videos are funny. But I'm no big fan. Everyone I know is obsessed. Just like their college football obsessions. I don't have those obsessions.



It's unfortunately true bro. You can expect everything from those monkeys. We Arabs are the primary target and have always been from similar monkeys before. Unfortunately a small minority of religious Muslims are apologetic towards them as they fail to admit that they are just opportunistic terrorists who might speak (occasionally) in a Islamic way and even make sense occasionally when talking about the necessary changes of the region but they don't give the slightest damn about you or anyone other than themselves. They are killing anyone in their way if they disagree with the slightest thing and they would have killed both of us a long time ago if we had spoken out against them as we have done. Have no illusions.

1000 is a good user. I like him. I don't think that he is sectarian.



ebray said:


> LOL same here bro. I have to focus on school to achieve the dean's list once more and stop indulging in internet use on my cellphone at work. I respect your open mindedness to experiences  I can never be that adventurous. I don't know how to cook many things to be honest but you might want to take a look @ this site al-hasani
> .How to make an Ethiopian vegetarian feast | Toronto Star



That's the blessings of a cosmopolitan background and life and too many interests.

In all seriousness I am no chef in the kitchen (I am elsewhere, lol) but I do occasionally like to explore various cuisines and when I am in the mood I have no problem with making quite complicated dishes.

Anyway looking at that link bro then that's for my future (wife (s)  ) to look for.

I asked Webby to ban me until January but no luck. Just report me from now on if I reappear on PDF. I am serious. I need the computer for my work and studies so switching the internet off is not an option unfortunately.

Oh, and good luck bro. We will both need it I feel. Me more….



Falcon29 said:


> @Selous @DESERT FIGHTER @Pakistani shaheens @Gunsnroses @TankMan
> 
> Cheer up my bros.
> 
> This is starting to demand sticky thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940701589305595



Give them a big tire to fall over again. Next time a burning one though with some explosives inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I think it's true but not due to reasons given. I don't how we get to a point like this. Because of oil in region we are victims of so many conspiracies and that is partialy why some Arabs don't want to deal with such problems anywhere relating to extremism. That's why they may support royal families and some people don't understand that. They think a lot of Arabs are just corrupt and arrogant but its not true. 



al-Hasani said:


> Give them a big tire to fall over again. Next time a burning one though with some explosives inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> @Selous @DESERT FIGHTER @Pakistani shaheens @Gunsnroses @TankMan
> 
> Cheer up my bros.
> 
> This is starting to demand sticky thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940701589305595



tht chick in your dp is nice..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> tht chick in your dp is nice..!



Just for you. 

You like my taste? 

On a serious note, Indians are starting to sympathize with my peoples cause after this avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Do you think that's true what happened in Iraq? If it is then we are dealing with psychopaths out to murder every Arab. Has to be foriegn conspiracy.I hate ISIS but story sounds like bullshit. Especialy with more fake 'jihad marriag'e bogus. Of course the Iraqi guy will pretend it happened because he's sectarian as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his videos are funny. But I'm no big fan. Everyone I know is obsessed. Just like their college football obsessions. I don't have those obsessions.



wtf is wrong with these turds? they drop a coin all the time or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> wtf is wrong with these turds? they drop a coin all the time or what?



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Just for you.
> 
> You like my taste?








> On a serious note, Indians are starting to sympathize with my peoples cause after this avatar.












Falcon29 said:


> lol



shut your mouth hazy or they are gonna put the "sheeny" curse on ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Even Indians felt that video went too far.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Even Indians felt that video went too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

@Falcon29 
That arrogance, that rudeness, you see what I was talking about! Trust me I wrote a better reply to this @al-Hasani but deleted it as I have no time for follow up and no desire to struck up in the vicious circle of badmouthing in which he is the topper. I know Palestinians have experienced this kind of incidents and worst a lot in the past and we always stood by them, but it happened to us for the first time you know. Condolences such as his mixed with filth have no value. Anyway, good to see you around again bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I think it's true but not due to reasons given. I don't how we get to a point like this. Because of oil in region we are victims of so many conspiracies and that is partialy why some Arabs don't want to deal with such problems anywhere relating to extremism. That's why they may support royal families and some people don't understand that. They think a lot of Arabs are just corrupt and arrogant but its not true.



Let us not get both of us started. It will evolve into a marathon of posts that we and other Arab users have talked about many times. All I can say is that those bastards and similar groups are enemies of our people and have done nothing to us other than harm and this will remain like this. The sooner EVERYONE realizes this the better. They have no credit to give out.

It could be a funny sight.

Whose the lady on your avatar? She looks Arab and something tells me that I have seen here before? Some diaspora Arab singer in Europe that I do not know about? There is only one Balqees Ahmed Fahti though!







Anyway got to go so keep spreading the love around folks.

@ebray no need to report this post.



Gunsnroses said:


> @Falcon29
> That arrogance, that rudeness, you see what I was talking about! Trust me I wrote a better reply to this @al-Hasani but deleted it as I have no time for follow up and no desire to struck up in the vicious circle of badmouthing in which he is the topper. I know Palestinians have experienced this kind of incidents and worst a lot in the past and we always stood by them, but it happened to us for the first time you know. Condolences such as his mixed with filth have no value. Anyway, good to see you around again bro.



Troll reply as expected. Very surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

What do ya'll think of future Mrs. Falcon? @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER 










@Gunsnroses 

Let's try cooling things. I will try using my influence to my best on both of you. 

@al-Hasani 

She is half Lebanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> What do ya'll think of future Mrs. Falcon? @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> View attachment 177392
> 
> View attachment 177393



Shakira? Really. Well, her father is of Arab descent so my intuition did not fail me. Well her stage name is Arabic for God's sake. To be honest I am no big fan. Still better than the old Arab "pop divas" or what the hell you should call them nowadays. Nancy Alam, Elisa, Asala, Karam, Al Zoghbi, Sherine (lol), Haifa (another lol), Samaha, Angham etc. Know them all. Having 3 sisters can do so horrors to you.

Give me the likes of for instance Fairuz every day. At least just for the voice and most importantly lyrics.






The others have perverted that genre. It goes for music in all general. It was better in the older days IMO.

Anyway I told you about Lowkey once. Not sure if you have checked him out. A genius. Especially the lyrics. A shame that he retired. He is anti-Zionist to the bone. We need more Arabs like him in the West.





















I am awaiting his return and hope that he will run for politics in the UK.

My favorite rapper I think. All underground too. Low-budget, passionated and speaking right from the heart. Listen to all 4 songs bro. Do it as you won't regret it. The lyrics are simply spot on.

Now I really have to get the hell out of PDF. Last reply Hazzy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

You aren't done with finals?  

I finished. @al-Hasani 

You are classical, Fairuz and Oum Kalthoum. 

I don't listen to Arabic music anymore. I just listen to edm largely and some hip/pop. Most hip hop songs today in the US are boring/effortless songs which demeans females. It's gotten really pathetic.


----------



## Gunsnroses

@Falcon29 
Keep trying your influence man but I have seen hotties from Morocco, so no chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

Hey, whats up friends ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Turkish_FR said:


> Hey, whats up friends ?



Sup Turk friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turkish_FR

Falcon29 said:


> Sup Turk friend



Fine thanks, alhamdulillah. I just want to say a salaam : )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Turkish_FR said:


> Fine thanks, alhamdulillah. I just want to say a salaam : )



Walakium salaam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> Long story. Covered it in post 4488. Nothing to waste your time on but could not stop commenting when I saw him around here complaining. Even if he hates me (for whatever moronic reason or Arabs) I don't hate him as I do not even know him and I do not even hate any person that I know. Let him hate though as long as he does not bother me. Don't care. Dislike is the most but that's even rare too.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the actual number of us Arabs out there, diaspora included (450 million or so) you probably have 40-50 Arab users in total here on PDF and only about 10-15 of us are active. So you can imagine that getting even one Palestinian here (Hazzy) was almost pure luck.
> 
> How are things going Mugwop? You lived in NYC right? Do you guys have holidays now and how is the weather? Expecting a white Christmas? Here in Copenhagen it is surprisingly warm for this time of the year. 10 °C this NIGHT and around the same temperature right now. From my understanding and experience here this is rare. Mainly oceanic climate or not.
> 
> Miss the warm weather and SUN first of all. Nothing like Winter, Spring and Autumn in most parts of KSA. If just the 4 or so Summer months could have been a bit more cold (I like hot weather otherwise) then it would be fantastic but you can't get everything here in life and at least we have somewhat large mountainous areas were it never gets this hot due to the tall elevation like it does in most other regions of KSA during the Summer.
> 
> Whatever you might say then sunlight and warm weather is life while cold weather is mostly death.


Yup still in NYC it's pretty cold here and under obama's regime we expect a very very white christmas.I agree spending the winter seasons in KSA,Pakistan,Dubai is better.I thought about bringing my personal Arab friends on this forum but still having second thoughts you know why. Btw this question might sound strange but can you side rail with a car? How is that stunt done? It looks impossible?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Do you think that's true what happened in Iraq? If it is then we are dealing with psychopaths out to murder every Arab. Has to be foriegn conspiracy.I hate ISIS but story sounds like bullshit. Especialy with more fake 'jihad marriag'e bogus. Of course the Iraqi guy will pretend it happened because he's sectarian as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his videos are funny. But I'm no big fan. Everyone I know is obsessed. Just like their college football obsessions. I don't have those obsessions.


He is very innovative and it would be nice to see him here,Since he is a good prankster he might have a nice way of dealing with trolls here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

How about bringing some of your female from your own family here (big family)

@al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @Falcon29

Just not fair to bring Artist here to show us the beauty of Arab 

This is one of my big family, not quite close though (not a cousins) since I have to be in secret 



Please dont tag the photo mate, I will have to delete later..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*


Indos said:



How about bringing some of your female from your own family here (big family)

Click to expand...

*


Indos said:


> @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @Falcon29
> 
> Just not fair to bring Artist here to show us the beauty of Arab
> 
> This is one of my big family, not quite close though (not a cousins) since I have to be in secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont tag the photo mate, I will have to delete later..........



Here in our culture it would be considered "beghairati" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here in our culture it would be consider "beghairati" ...



Same here, it's major honor deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

Falcon29 said:


> @Selous @DESERT FIGHTER @Pakistani shaheens @Gunsnroses @TankMan
> 
> Cheer up my bros.
> 
> This is starting to demand sticky thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940701589305595


Bro you should make a sticky thread and post all the **** ups of the Israelis...that will give 500 and Solomon2 heart attacks. BTW what is happening in the background of the video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Same here, it's major honor deal.



Our culture is much more conservative than even yours..


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our culture is much more conservative than even yours..



Palestinian is conservative, especially in Gaza.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Palestinian is conservative, especially in Gaza.



Not conservative according to our standards..


and trust me im not lying.. and dont use those Pak americans (*mostly from karachi as a yardstick).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> shut your mouth hazy or they are gonna put the "sheeny" curse on ya.


What the hell is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Indos 

Better to delete it bro. Some creepos save photos here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here in our culture it would be considered "beghairati" ...



Sorry mate, it is also danger as well considering your negative rating here....ha,ha. Respect your culture there. 

@Falcon29 you are right bro, actually there is a temptation to get more personal here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Sorry mate, it is also danger as well considering your negative rating here....ha,ha. Respect your culture there.
> 
> @Falcon29 you are right bro, actually there is a temptation to get more personal here.



Those were given by a creep ( who used to do similiar creepy stuff ... hazzy mentioned... why? coz i bashed him when he started talking sh1t about a female member) and guess what... tht guy is perma banned now.



Indos said:


> Sorry mate, it is also danger as well considering your negative rating here....ha,ha. Respect your culture there.
> 
> @Falcon29 you are right bro, actually there is a temptation to get more personal here.



Post your pics homie? 




Not gay.. just curious..


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those were given by a creep ( who used to do similiar creepy stuff ... hazzy mentioned... why? coz i bashed him when he started talking sh1t about a female member) and guess what... tht guy is perma banned now.
> 
> 
> 
> Post your pics homie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gay.. just curious..



I seem to know who that person is

Maybe later bro......Nihonjin and almost all Indonesian members here have seen me, just ask them how I look like, not having any right feeling to post it now 



Actually if it is not so politicized forum, I will not have any hesitancy to put my own photo here as something I posted here can be against me if I am famous later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> I seem to know who that person is
> 
> Maybe later bro......Nihonjin and almost all Indonesian members here have seen me, just ask them how I look like, not having any right feeling to post it now
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if it is not so politicized forum, I will not have any hesitancy to put my own photo here as something I posted here can be against me if I am famous later



use it as your display pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> use it as your display pic?



Maybe later bro, not now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Maybe later bro, not now.



okay.. cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> What do ya'll think of future Mrs. Falcon? @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> View attachment 177392
> 
> View attachment 177393
> 
> 
> @Gunsnroses
> 
> Let's try cooling things. I will try using my influence to my best on both of you.
> 
> @al-Hasani
> 
> She is half Lebanese.



I must say that I prefer Balqees. Yes, I know that Shakira is half Lebanese. Her surname is Mubarak (one of the more popular Arab surnames as you might know already) after all. Some Arab channel, can't recall what, had a documentary on her visit to her ancestral land Lebanon. She was giving a concert in Beirut. Anyway you do know that I am quite a big FC Barcelona fan right? Her husband (not even sure if they are married) is Gerrard Piqué.



Falcon29 said:


> You aren't done with finals?
> 
> I finished. @al-Hasani
> 
> You are classical, Fairuz and Oum Kalthoum.
> 
> I don't listen to Arabic music anymore. I just listen to edm largely and some hip/pop. Most hip hop songs today in the US are boring/effortless songs which demeans females. It's gotten really pathetic.



I finished my bachelor's degree in chemical engineering this summer. Doing my master's degree now of which I plan to take 1 year (2 semesters) in either the US or in Paris again.

I have 2 exams at the beginning of January. Got 2-3 more weeks of preparation.

Nah, I just find their voices better and obviously the lyrics. Umm Kulthum? Yeah, if I was 50 years older At LEAST and Egyptian.

There are still good Arabic music out there but mainly non-mainstream. A bit like Lowkey (rap) in this case. But each to his own as we say.



Turkish_FR said:


> Hey, whats up friends ?



Welcome. Feel at home. May I ask if that is really you on your avatar? Not trying to be rude, just curious. You know how us men are.



Mugwop said:


> Yup still in NYC it's pretty cold here and under obama's regime we expect a very very white christmas.I agree spending the winter seasons in KSA,Pakistan,Dubai is better.I thought about bringing my personal Arab friends on this forum but still having second thoughts you know why. Btw this question might sound strange but can you side rail with a car? How is that stunt done? It looks impossible?



I have this picture of it always being cold in NYC during Winter. What do you mean with that comment regarding Obama and white Christmas?

Well if they are thick-skinned, can deal with trolls and ignorants and don't mind another addiction outside of probably Facebook then why not?

You talking about railroad cars? Not sure if I understood your here I must admit?








Indos said:


> How about bringing some of your female from your own family here (big family)
> 
> @al-Hasani @DESERT FIGHTER @Falcon29
> 
> Just not fair to bring Artist here to show us the beauty of Arab
> 
> This is one of my big family, not quite close though (not a cousins) since I have to be in secret
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont tag the photo mate, I will have to delete later..........



Bro, you know I like you and all but you can't ask such questions to Arabs let alone people from Arabia. It's a no-brainer. Nobody here is going to expose their female relatives (sisters, cousins) on a public forum (creepy at that moreover occasionally). I think think this goes for all people actually regardless of where they might be from. Nor do I think that any female would agree on such a stunt. Imagine if some relative started posting photos of you on some forum? Anyway if people (females in this case) have posted their photos on the internet then it's their problem if others misuse them. That's part of the risk when doing such a stunt on the internet.

I know that your intentions were harmless and all so don't take this harshly. In any case the best way to see how the average lot looks like is social media such as Facebook, Twitter etc.

It's a good thing that you deleted it. Did not see the photo though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> *Did not see the photo though.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 177429



I can gather that I missed the party.





Or what do you say @Indos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

[QUOTE="al-Hasani, post: 6566832, member: 144723"

Bro, you know I like you and all but you can't ask such questions to Arabs let alone people from Arabia. It's a no-brainer. Nobody here is going to expose their female relatives (sisters, cousins) on a public forum (creepy at that moreover occasionally). I think think this goes for all people actually regardless of where they might be from. Nor do I think that any female would agree on such a stunt. Imagine if some relative started posting photos of you on some forum? Anyway if people (females in this case) have posted their photos on the internet then it's their problem if others misuse them. That's part of the risk when doing such a stunt on the internet.

I know that your intentions were harmless and all so don't take this harshly. In any case the best way to see how the average lot looks like is social media such as Facebook, Twitter etc.

It's a good thing that you deleted it. Did not see the photo though.[/QUOTE]

He,he sorry bro.... (Agree on it mate). Maybe later I will just post my own photo here, It looks like I have already had one fan here 

It is a free time now in Jakarta, damn I wish I can see your sister here..........


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> He,he sorry bro.... (Agree on it mate). Maybe later I will just post my own photo here, It looks like I have already had one fan here
> 
> It is a free time now in Jakarta, damn I wish I can see your sister here..........



You don't have to apologize for anything mate. You did nothing wrong. No ill intention behind your post. I can feel that at least.

We all have our fans out there.

I got 3 mate and 1 is happily married. The younger is under our full protection and the family's spoilt lamb. Anyway I know what you did right there you bastard.

You are 6 hours ahead of me bro. In all seriousness I am very much pro South East Asia (you have read my books on this field) and would love to visit Indonesia.

Ati ati bro.

P.S: I was watching Sufi gatherings in Indonesia lately and I noticed the striking similarity between those traditional ones in Hijaz, Yemen and the remaining Arabia and the ones in Indonesia. Must be the shared Shafi'i heritage.

Can you recognize the Sheikh and the place? 1 month old






Goose bumps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

It is in Istiqlal Mosque, Jakarta. The group is Majelis Rasulullah and the leader that you saw at the video has already been passed away last year, I forget his name. He still has our prophet blood similar as you are.

It is NU people, more traditional group. I rather join Muhammadiyah, the second largest Islamic organization where we are considered as modernist here in Indonesia. I learn Sufism from books though, not any sheiks.

Well, its fine to me if you want to protect your sister from me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> You don't have to apologize for anything mate. You did nothing wrong. No ill intention behind your post. I can feel that at least.
> 
> We all have our fans out there.
> 
> I got 3 mate and 1 is happily married. The younger is under our full protection and the family's spoilt lamb. Anyway I know what you did right there you bastard.
> 
> You are 6 hours ahead of me bro. In all seriousness I am very much pro South East Asia (you have read my books on this field) and would love to visit Indonesia.
> 
> Ati ati bro.
> 
> P.S: I was watching Sufi gatherings in Indonesia lately and I noticed the striking similarity between those traditional ones in Hijaz, Yemen and the remaining Arabia and the ones in Indonesia. Must be the shared Shafi'i heritage.
> 
> Can you recognize the Sheikh and the place? 1 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose bumps.


Amazing stuff...that masjid is massive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Well we have different taste. 

A lot of Palestinians are obsessed with Oum Kalthoum,lol. Especially 40-50 range.

Good luck with your studies. It's going to be relieving once you finish. And get your money. So you can buy your own shawarma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> It is in Istiqlal Mosque, Jakarta. The group is Majelis Rasulullah and the leader that you saw at the video has already been passed away last year, I forget his name. He still has our prophet blood similar as you are.
> 
> It is NU people, more traditional group. I rather join Muhammadiyah, the second largest Islamic organization where we are considered as modernist here in Indonesia. I learn Sufism from books though, not any sheiks.
> 
> Well, its fine to me if you want to protect your sister from me



Thank you for the information brother. I just trusted the date of upload. Youtube playing games with me again.

May the Sheikh rest in peace. I am trying to learn more about our religious scholars in the most populous Muslim country on the planet.

Can I ask you a personal question? What kind of books have you read of Imam al-Shafi'i (ra)?

The Muhammadiyah movement was founded by a Indonesian scholar who had studied in Makkah back in 1912. I was not aware of this coincidence. I actually have no affiliation to any religious movement or organization and I call myself Muslim whenever somebody asks. A Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i madhab if people want to ask more that is open to Sufism. I must frankly admit though that I have neglected my religious obligations since I landed here in Copenhagen. I plan to make up for that in the near future and certainly when my studies are finished.

Correct me if I am wrong but the Muhammadiyah movement opposes Sufi leaders as formal leaders while NU is the Sunni traditionalist movement?

In any case from what I know about and have read then the two movements are very similar and based on the same pillars of mainly Sunni Islam (Shafi'i) and a strong Tasawuf which is typical of Imam al-Shafi'i (ra). Hence why we see no real conflicts in Indonesia on this front.

I remember reading about Quraish Shihab a few months ago and I was impressed by his teachings and his knowledge of Arabic which was very good.



Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Well we have different taste.
> 
> A lot of Palestinians are obsessed with Oum Kalthoum,lol. Especially 40-50 range.
> 
> Good luck with your studies. It's going to be relieving once you finish. And get your money. So you can buy your own shawarma.



In women you mean? No, the last time you asked what kind of women I like (this sounds really sexist but whatever) you agreed. Well, not only Palestinians. I tell you that.

Sure it will. I am actually not doing it for money but rather as an interest. After all I had to chose some field to educate myself in and that I could chose a field that interests me was just my luck.

Dad is sending money if necessary. Don't worry.

Oh, and all the best of luck in your pre-pharmacy studies. If you desperately need help in chemistry then "call" me.

You will like this.






P.S: Be serious. Balqees is better looking than Shakira. She is too old nowadays.



Selous said:


> Amazing stuff...that masjid is massive



Indeed brother. @Indos do you have more footage from the visit? I have already written this mosque down as a must visit the day I visit Jakarta.

Massive seems like the appropriate word here! That's for sure.



















Daily Travel Photo | The Eye by adrisigners, on Flickr



Daily Photo Travel | Masjid Istiqlal, Jakarta by adrisigners, on Flickr

Subhan'Allah

@waz 

Brother I has first now noticed that you have become a moderator. Congratulations with this very deserved appointment! I don't know if you remember but I once told you that you would be a very good choice for a moderator and the leadership apparently agreed with this verdict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

In the beginning Muhammadiyah banned Tasawuf because of some issues, Muhammadiyah was a Wahhabi movement actually at first, but as it becomes mature, it is taking more independence stance Today, and even one of the famous leader of this movement that make it become big has made Tasawuf book. I have given you the book at previous post before in this thread. For this forum information, It is not a salafi movement that comes later in Indonesia under Saudi and Egypt leadership. 

I will bring my Tasawuf book later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Selous said:


> Bro you should make a sticky thread and post all the **** ups of the Israelis...that will give 500 and Solomon2 heart attacks. BTW what is happening in the background of the video ?



Protest after Israeli forces confiscated more land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

@al-Hasani
Well under obama America became very racist that's what i meant the number of right wingers increased,radio hate,media scaremongering,police brutality "which doesn't even spare dogs" skyrocketed..One of my Palestinian friend is thick skinned literally speaking he got slashed across the face with a box cutter but still won that fight but he's not interested in politics or military hardware.Matter of fact most of them aren't ..




I think side railing is the name for a stunt where you drive a car on 2 wheels just like in this video..I always wonder how its done?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Indos

Thank you for that additional information. From what I could gather then there seems to be no current conflict between the Muhammadiyah and NU. Am I correct?

I am looking forward to that. Don't forget to read up on the more traditional books of Imam al-Shafi'i (ra).

@Mugwop

That's a shame if true.

No, inviting personal friends here seems like a bad idea and quite frankly I don't know what most of my friends are doing on the internet in terms of forums etc. I am fine with that remaining to be the case.

I really have no idea other than what you can see in the first video below. Oh, the stunts in that music video are obviously all taken from KSA (  ) but I believe that the music video was filmed somewhere in Morocco if I am not wrong.






Check out this video below where there is also 2 wheel driving involved. You will probably like the music.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani 

No conflict at all, even my Islamic understanding can be like the middle of them. If it is between Sunni, no problem. Famous Ulama on TV or mosque always advocate unity and trow away any ego if differences arise.

What is your resolution for 2015 mate ? Do you have any intention to write any book bro ? One of my best friend has made a book about business for European audience. You seem to have very good talent on writing

I hope I can see your face at Al Jazeera English some day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> @Mugwop
> 
> That's a shame if true.
> 
> No, inviting personal friends here seems like a bad idea and quite frankly I don't know what most of my friends are doing on the internet in terms of forums etc. I am fine with that remaining to be the case.
> 
> I really have no idea other than what you can see in the first video below. Oh, the stunts in that music video are obviously all taken from KSA (  ) but I believe that the music video was filmed somewhere in Morocco if I am not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this video below where there is also 2 wheel driving involved. You will probably like the music.


Did you ever try some of these stunts? I tried a 180 once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> No conflict at all, even my Islamic understanding can be like the middle of them. If it is between Sunni, no problem. Famous Ulama on TV or mosque always advocate unity and trow away any ego if differences arise.
> 
> What is your resolution for 2015 mate ? Do you have any intention to write any book bro ? One of my best friend has made a book about business for European audience. You seem to have very good talent on writing
> 
> I hope I can see your face at Al Jazeera English some day



That's very good to hear and as I expected.

Oh, nothing special. I would like to spend more time with the family, travels and my many personal interests and less time on non-important issues. PDF being one of those non-important things and social media.

Thank you brother. No, doing my master's degree in chemical engineering is sufficient for now. Maybe in the future. One never knows. That sounds interesting. Has that book become a success?

You are more likely to enter politics. That game is not for me. Certainly not as the ME is currently. You should talk about this with @Ahmed Jo as he has told me that he wants to to pursue a career in politics in Jordan when he returns.



Mugwop said:


> Did you ever try some of these stunts? I tried a 180 once



No, I have not Mugwop. I like cars and also driving fast (can't hide it) but I am not the person that is willing to take insane risks by doing dangerous stunts etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Regarding the book I dont know, but it is written on behalf of a consulting firm in which my friend work with. It will not generate much money for him, since it is not a consumption of general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Well as you know, I do not like most Arab leaders. For reasons you probably know. I was expecting this to change with Arab Spring. I thought Arabs were serious about helping Syrians. But support is very low for them. Because our leaders care for theirselves more than our people. So now everything has failed and our leaders want it this way. Because they are puppets. So I can't be open about my feelings and insult others as long as it is this way. When our people choose to change than we could form united stances/opinions. Hamas tried appealing to Arab world after develpments in Syria, but they had awkard response. With Arab nations becoming anti-Hamas. What happened in Gaza is not acceptable and would never happen Morsi. Me and you are not to blame, but our people living in ME are. They don't strive for change. And maybe they are afraid of more war, this is why we need them to follow Islam and get closer to God so he can support us. 

It is bad because we didn't want this situation, the West and their people made it this way. That nothing will change except by war. Because they know they outperform us greatly in that field. So they could manipulate our interests/policies.


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Regarding the book I dont know, but it is written on behalf of a consulting firm in which my friend work with. It will not generate much money for him, since it is not a consumption of general public.



Aha. As long as he enjoyed doing it then why not? A potential profit is just a bonus.



Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Well as you know, I do not like most Arab leaders. For reasons you probably know. I was expecting this to change with Arab Spring. I thought Arabs were serious about helping Syrians. But support is very low for them. Because our leaders care for theirselves more than our people. So now everything has failed and our leaders want it this way. Because they are puppets. So I can't be open about my feelings and insult others as long as it is this way. When our people choose to change than we could form united stances/opinions. Hamas tried appealing to Arab world after develpments in Syria, but they had awkard response. With Arab nations becoming anti-Hamas. What happened in Gaza is not acceptable and would never happen Morsi. Me and you are not to blame, but our people living in ME are. They don't strive for change. And maybe they are afraid of more war, this is why we need them to follow Islam and get closer to God so he can support us.
> 
> It is bad because we didn't want this situation, the West and their people made it this way. That nothing will change except by war. Because they know they outperform us greatly in that field. So they could manipulate our interests/policies.



To be honest for each day that passes I am less inclined to care about the ME (I always say that just to return and waste my time on issues that I did not create nor can solve) and the various political fractions etc. There is no need to comment on our leaders. They are pathetic and parasites by large. Every one of them. Those monarchs have no right to rule whole nations either and steal the resources of the country and spend billions upon billions on themselves and their families, friends etc. without being held accountable.

I can't discuss this with Arabs who live in dictatorships as they cannot speak their minds without possibly getting into trouble. So what you see of views here from the Arabs on PDF are not really their honest views IMO. That's my take on it. They are not as pro-Arab regimes as you think that they are. When they defend those regimes (which I have also done in the past on some occasions) it is more bound in the defense of their home countries and people rather than a love for their regimes. At least they perceive it this way.

I know. I support the Palestinian people 100% but I also know that many foreigners are using Palestine for their own benefits only. We have discussed this.

I really don't know what can be done outside the increase of freedom, increase of education and a increase of awareness. Whatever it is this current situation cannot go on and that should be something that we all can agree on regardless of being pro or anti-MB or whatever.

Anyway got to go. Need to buy some presents tomorrow. I need a break from PDF as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Guys guys guys... Did you hear about the Egyptian wikipedia? Take a look at this:

وحش لوخ نس - ويكيبيديا

Who in their right mind thought it would be a good idea to start an Egyptian side to Wikipedia? I can not read any Arabic not in fus'ha without laughing my *** off. Seriously read it for yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

al-Hasani said:


> That's very good to hear and as I expected.
> 
> Oh, nothing special. I would like to spend more time with the family, travels and my many personal interests and less time on non-important issues. PDF being one of those non-important things and social media.
> 
> Thank you brother. No, doing my master's degree in chemical engineering is sufficient for now. Maybe in the future. One never knows. That sounds interesting. Has that book become a success?
> 
> You are more likely to enter politics. That game is not for me. Certainly not as the ME is currently. You should talk about this with @Ahmed Jo as he has told me that he wants to to pursue a career in politics in Jordan when he returns.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not Mugwop. I like cars and also driving fast (can't hide it) but I am not the person that is willing to take insane risks by doing dangerous stunts etc.



Oh driving safety is a good thing but I always wanted to learn these stunts maybe @Mosamania @Arabian Legend can teach me someday. Btw where is yzd khalifa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Mugwop said:


> Oh driving safety is a good thing but I always wanted to learn these stunts maybe @Mosamania @Arabian Legend can teach me someday. Btw where is yzd khalifa?




I had a car accident once. Now I drive like a 90 year old lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Mosamania said:


> Guys guys guys... Did you hear about the Egyptian wikipedia? Take a look at this:
> 
> وحش لوخ نس - ويكيبيديا
> 
> Who in their right mind thought it would be a good idea to start an Egyptian side to Wikipedia? I can not read any Arabic not in fus'ha without laughing my *** off. Seriously read it for yourselves.



Ah,

they have incorporated P in arabic now ?


----------



## Frogman

Mosamania said:


> Guys guys guys... Did you hear about the Egyptian wikipedia? Take a look at this:
> 
> وحش لوخ نس - ويكيبيديا
> 
> Who in their right mind thought it would be a good idea to start an Egyptian side to Wikipedia? I can not read any Arabic not in fus'ha without laughing my *** off. Seriously read it for yourselves.



We do what we want ya m3lem!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Mosamania said:


> I had a car accident once. Now I drive like a 90 year old lady.


I'm glad to hear you are ok and didn't get any injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@xenon54 @T-123456 @Hakan 

This was posted on Palestinian media page:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Falcon29 said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456 @Hakan
> 
> This was posted on Palestinian media page:
> 
> View attachment 178402


What do you mean?


----------



## Falcon29

T-123456 said:


> What do you mean?



This is in Jerusalem I believe under Ottoman Empire. This is the army. What happened to rmi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> This is in Jerusalem I believe under Ottoman Empire. This is the army. What happened to rmi?


Probably, Farsis tricked him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

My grand parents invited me tomorrow to eat cous cous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. As long as he enjoyed doing it then why not? A potential profit is just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest for each day that passes I am less inclined to care about the ME (I always say that just to return and waste my time on issues that I did not create nor can solve) and the various political fractions etc. There is no need to comment on our leaders. They are pathetic and parasites by large. Every one of them. Those monarchs have no right to rule whole nations either and steal the resources of the country and spend billions upon billions on themselves and their families, friends etc. without being held accountable.
> 
> I can't discuss this with Arabs who live in dictatorships as they cannot speak their minds without possibly getting into trouble. So what you see of views here from the Arabs on PDF are not really their honest views IMO. That's my take on it. They are not as pro-Arab regimes as you think that they are. When they defend those regimes (which I have also done in the past on some occasions) it is more bound in the defense of their home countries and people rather than a love for their regimes. At least they perceive it this way.
> 
> I know. I support the Palestinian people 100% but I also know that many foreigners are using Palestine for their own benefits only. We have discussed this.
> 
> I really don't know what can be done outside the increase of freedom, increase of education and a increase of awareness. Whatever it is this current situation cannot go on and that should be something that we all can agree on regardless of being pro or anti-MB or whatever.
> 
> Anyway got to go. Need to buy some presents tomorrow. I need a break from PDF as well.


Brooooo.. I didn't know you were against the monarchies lol  but I'll let you live this time. Btw, I live in the U.S. but I still support the Jordanian regime in most cases and it's not even because I was indoctrinated or anything. In fact, my father's branch of the family has a long history attempted rebellions against the king and my father himself isn't too fond of him either. I just looked at all the facts and learned about the country's history and then decided that I should support the king. 

Actually, with regards to the 'indoctrination' thing, when i was a child, my father was in the US for a few crucial years in my childhood and back then I looked up to my uncle as a father figure cause he was really cool. He was a retiree from the RJAF and was very patriotic so that might have something to do with it lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Probably, Farsis tricked him.....







atatwolf said:


> My grand parents invited me tomorrow to eat cous cous



Nice, I ate it not too long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456 @Hakan
> 
> This was posted on Palestinian media page:
> 
> View attachment 178402


I like this one better. 












OTTOMAN PALESTINE PICTURES (1.500 Pictures) - History Forum ~ WorldHistoria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Guys guys guys... Did you hear about the Egyptian wikipedia? Take a look at this:
> 
> وحش لوخ نس - ويكيبيديا
> 
> Who in their right mind thought it would be a good idea to start an Egyptian side to Wikipedia? I can not read any Arabic not in fus'ha without laughing my *** off. Seriously read it for yourselves.



Dear Lord.

If they have made an Egyptian Arabic Wikipedia section then they surely should follow suit with a Hijazi Arabic Wikipedia section.



Mugwop said:


> Oh driving safety is a good thing but I always wanted to learn these stunts maybe @Mosamania @Arabian Legend can teach me someday. Btw where is yzd khalifa?



Mostly those racing "stunts" that you see in KSA are performed by youngsters (teenagers). I might be in my earliest 20's but I am past that behavior. Besides I lived all my teenage years abroad and lastly when I am visiting KSA (Hijaz) the last thing on my mind is doing those stunts (illegal mind you and highly dangerous if not experienced). If I had any power I would built more racing tracks for youngsters across the country. Some of those drivers are very talented and with the right training and guidance they could end up as potential racing stars. At least some of them. In any case better than them endangering other people's life's (their own too) on public roads.



Ahmed Jo said:


> Brooooo.. I didn't know you were against the monarchies lol  but I'll let you live this time. Btw, I live in the U.S. but I still support the Jordanian regime in most cases and it's not even because I was indoctrinated or anything. In fact, my father's branch of the family has a long history attempted rebellions against the king and my father himself isn't too fond of him either. I just looked at all the facts and learned about the country's history and then decided that I should support the king.
> 
> Actually, with regards to the 'indoctrination' thing, when i was a child, my father was in the US for a few crucial years in my childhood and back then I looked up to my uncle as a father figure cause he was really cool. He was a retiree from the RJAF and was very patriotic so that might have something to do with it lol



Oh, don't misunderstand me here bro. I am both a Saudi Arabian and Arab nationalist. I am just not a blind follower of regimes. I am not necessarily against monarchies I just prefer a much bigger inclusion of the population. I am also anti-corruption, despotism and other issues that I am no big fan of when it comes to absolute monarchies. It has to be said that the situation has improved tenfold during King Abdullah so it is hard to be outright anti-monarchial. I still firmly believe that we need a real elective system, a real parliament and the monarchs to become constitutional monarchs like in Europe with only symbolic power. They could be used as a unifying force as they are used elsewhere though.

I just hope that the common man and woman will have a bigger say in their daily life and the decision makings of their respective countries. This way the societies would become so much better.

I have no interest in replacing one autocratic system with another irrespective of it being under the banner of nationalism, religion, secularism or something entirely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@Mugwop @al-Hasani @T-123456 @Falcon29 

Happy new years in advance (2015 in two hours time where I am now).

may your future years be filled with happiness and may the world cntinue to rid itself of various ills of hatred.

from an Indian brother in the family of humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> @Mugwop @al-Hasani @T-123456 @Falcon29
> 
> Happy new years in advance (2015 in two hours time where I am now).
> 
> may your future years be filled with happiness and may the world cntinue to rid itself of various ills of hatred.
> 
> from an Indian brother in the family of humanity



That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.

I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.

To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.

Reactions: Like Like:
55


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Dino R @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k etc. Sorry to those that I forgot which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not.



You bet am celebrating!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not.



Happy New Year too !  

Though I'm not celebrating it; I've got a terrible sprain in my ankle today after playing football and throwing a tackle that'll make Claude Makelele proud !  

I took the ball cleanly but two players jumped onto my right foot in the process !  

I'm injured and in bed right now !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Dino R @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @Hakan @BronzePlaque @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @olcayto @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @kollang @rmi5 @Hussein @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Happy new year bro  and to all PDF members and may new year brings with it all happiness and joys in our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

al-Hasani said:


> .............
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Thank you for the kind sentiments, and I wish you and your near and dear ones a great year for 2015 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

today is my birthday

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## chauvunist

al-Hasani said:


> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Happy New Year to you and your Family...May this new bring peace in the Middle east and all Muslim countries..Stay blessed Bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @Hakan @BronzePlaque @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @olcayto @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @500 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @kollang @rmi5 @Hussein @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Barak Allah fik akhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Thx dude, a happy new year to you and all the others too, may the new year bring luck and happyness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @Hakan @BronzePlaque @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @olcayto @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @500 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @kollang @rmi5 @Hussein @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.




JazakALLAH brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @Hakan @BronzePlaque @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @olcayto @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @500 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @kollang @rmi5 @Hussein @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


thank you my dear friend and a happy new year to us all may this year be better than the last

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @Hakan @BronzePlaque @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @olcayto @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @500 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Thanks Man.... Hope in 2015 Allah showers you with all the success & happiness you deserve...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Wish you and your family a happy, healthy and a successful 2015. This also counts for eveyone else who reads this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Dear brother thank you and wish you and your family a very happy new year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.




Thank you and Happy New Year to you too brother!

And Happy New Year To Everyone else as well!! May this New Year be a blessed one for us all!!

@dexter @Abu Nasar @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099* @TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea @sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon @monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099* @Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @RaptorRX707 @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL @ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza @Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth @imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil @islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan @xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84 @senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

Happy New Year!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani Happy New Year to you too brother ... Stay safe and Healthy , best wishes for you and your Family ..May Allah bless you all ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Many thanks to your kindness.

Wish you and your closest dear ones a welthy helthy new year and to all innocents on the planet earth may Allah bless us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Happy New Year to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hi everybody .

Happy new year and wish yo all prosperity in this new year .

last year , if i broke anyone's heart i sincerely apologize . it was clearly not what i meant to do .

i hope you all forgive me whether you are an arab , turk or pakistani .

and finally if i made anyone laugh , well screw you  go laugh at your own brother B!tch 


@dexter @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099*@TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea@sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon@monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099*@Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL@ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza@Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth@imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil@islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan@xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84@senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29 @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halim i@Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps@MooshMoosh@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @salman AL-FARSI@Dr.Thrax@Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight@thefreesyrian@Rakan.SA@ebray@Gasoline@Syed.Ali.Haider@Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs@Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz @ozzy22@Chak Bamu @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch@ @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage@ @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @Aether

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> @Mugwop @al-Hasani @T-123456 @Falcon29
> 
> Happy new years in advance (2015 in two hours time where I am now).
> 
> may your future years be filled with happiness and may the world cntinue to rid itself of various ills of hatred.
> 
> from an Indian brother in the family of humanity



You too good man. 



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> today is my birthday


3eed Saleem bro.


----------



## ozzy22

haman10 said:


> Hi everybody .
> 
> Happy new year and wish yo all prosperity in this new year .
> 
> last year , if i broke anyone's heart i sincerely apologize . it was clearly not what i meant to do .
> 
> i hope you all forgive me whether you are an arab , turk or pakistani .
> 
> and finally if i made anyone laugh , well screw you  go laugh at your own brother B!tch
> 
> 
> @dexter @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099*@TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea@sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon@monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099*@Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL@ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza@Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth@imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil@islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan@xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84@senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29 @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halim i@Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps@MooshMoosh@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @salman AL-FARSI@Dr.Thrax@Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight@thefreesyrian@Rakan.SA@ebray@Gasoline@Syed.Ali.Haider@Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs@Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz @ozzy22@Chak Bamu @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch@ @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage@ @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @Aether


I have to say haman10 that this is absolutely touching. It was just a few hours ago you were insulting Pakistan/Pakistanis with all kinds of insults and here you are with this kind gesture. You’re a good man who has obviously learnt the errors of his ways.

Anyways happy new year to everyone on PDF. My new year’s resolution is to spend more time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> Hi everybody .
> 
> Happy new year and wish yo all prosperity in this new year .
> 
> last year , if i broke anyone's heart i sincerely apologize . it was clearly not what i meant to do .
> 
> i hope you all forgive me whether you are an arab , turk or pakistani .
> 
> and finally if i made anyone laugh , well screw you  go laugh at your own brother B!tch
> 
> 
> @dexter @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099*@TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea@sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon@monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099*@Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL@ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza@Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth@imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil@islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan@xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84@senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29 @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halim i@Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps@MooshMoosh@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @salman AL-FARSI@Dr.Thrax@Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight@thefreesyrian@Rakan.SA@ebray@Gasoline@Syed.Ali.Haider@Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs@Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz @ozzy22@Chak Bamu @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch@ @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage@ @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @Aether


كل عام وانت والاهل وكل قريب عليكم اخي بالف خير وصحة وسلام يا رب.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> كل عام وانت والاهل وكل قريب عليكم اخي بالف خير وصحة وسلام يا رب.


یحفظکم الله انشاالله

Tnx bro , wish you and all around you the same 

wish you and your nation "صحة وسلامة" 

may allah almighty bring all of you prosperity . may he bless all iraqi nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Happy new year to you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.@American Pakistani Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Thanks bro!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved ones. May Almighty Allah shower you with blessings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Hope all of you had a nice year and hope you'll have another one. I'm just not feeling it anymore personally, just been feeling down lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> today is my birthday


Happy Birthday

@al-Hasani @Hashshāshīn 
Happy new year to you guys! All the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

.....

I thought this thread is actually about arabic coffee...

I love a hot cup of UAE brend or Lebanese blend in the early morning, those are my 2nd and 3rd choice after gold coast blend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jhungary said:


> Lebanese


lebenese coffee is extremely rich i think .

i only had a cup of it some years ago and i kinda loved the effect of it , if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hashshāshīn said:


> Hope all of you had a nice year and hope you'll have another one. I'm just not feeling it anymore personally, just been feeling down lately.



What's been going wrong?


----------



## Turkish_FR

Happy new year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> today is my birthday


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> Happy Birthday !


Happy New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Desert Fox said:


> Thank you and Happy New Year to you too brother!
> 
> And Happy New Year To Everyone else as well!! May this New Year be a blessed one for us all!!
> 
> @dexter @Abu Nasar @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099* @TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea @sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon @monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099* @Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @RaptorRX707 @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL @ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza @Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth @imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil @islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan @xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84 @senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29


Happy new year sir! Allah aap ko is saal bohat sarie khusiyan ata karay. (Amin)



haman10 said:


> Hi everybody .
> 
> Happy new year and wish yo all prosperity in this new year .
> 
> last year , if i broke anyone's heart i sincerely apologize . it was clearly not what i meant to do .
> 
> i hope you all forgive me whether you are an arab , turk or pakistani .
> 
> and finally if i made anyone laugh , well screw you  go laugh at your own brother B!tch
> 
> 
> @dexter @Akheilos @RFS_Br @WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Horus @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu @Manticore @Oscar @Desert Fox @DESERT FIGHTER @Barakah @Zarvan @HunterKiller@Slav Defence @waz @RAMPAGE @*Developereo* @Patriots @@American Pakistani @*hasnain0099*@TeesraIndiotHunter @@Multani @kobiraaz @AUz @KingMamba @*Pakistani shaheens* @*pehgaam e mohabbat* @Jf Thunder @T-Rex @Indus Falcon @Informant @hussain0216 @rockstar08 @Arsalan @Riea@sense @Ceylal @qamar1990 @Hazzy997 @Syrian Lion @1000 @Malik Alashter @Indus Falcon@monitor @*TheFlyingPretzel* @*MrShabi2010* @*omega supremme* @Mahmoud_EGY @*hasnain0099*@Pakistanisage @Aslan @Abu Zolfiqar @@sur @*Hasbara Buster* @@majesticpankaj @Flying Eagle @Adnan Butt @Timur @JEskandari @haman10 @raptor22 @Serpentine @SOHEIL@ResurgentIran @New @S00R3NA @IR1907 @kollang @iranigirl2 @anHuman @rahi2357 @Shah9 @Al Bhatti @JUBA @*slapshot* @Devil Soul @HRK @Peaceful Civilian @Irfan Baloch @Fukuoka @Leviza@Major Sam @revojam @Victory @Leader @invinciblesgunner @Tihamah @The SC @Skorpian @Stealth@imran169 @war khan @smarthief @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis @ozzy22 @Mudassar Jalil@islamrules @Umair Nawaz @fawwaxs @ZYXW @Shahrukh Saleem Qureshi @UKBengali @Sinan@xenon54 @Kaan @al-Hasani @p(-)0ENiX @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Arabian Knight @flamer84@senheiser @Chinese-Dragon @vostok @Falcon29 @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halim i@Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps@MooshMoosh@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi @Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @salman AL-FARSI@Dr.Thrax@Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi @tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight@thefreesyrian@Rakan.SA@ebray@Gasoline@Syed.Ali.Haider@Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs@Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz @ozzy22@Chak Bamu @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch@ @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage@ @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @Aether


Happy new year bro! Wish this New Year brings to you newly found happiness, prosperity, joy and everything else you want

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Happy new year bro! Wish this New Year brings to you newly found happiness, prosperity, joy and everything else you want


same to you my dear pakistani brother 

wish you all the best for you and your family and country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

haman10 said:


> same to you my dear pakistani brother
> 
> wish you all the best for you and your family and country


Brother back in school our teachers teach us about iran Pakistan friendship and about islamic brotherhood. So from very beginning being a Pakistani i have respect and love towards you people. me and many common Pakistanis still defend you and call you our brothers because you are our muslim brothers. But i read many of your comments regarding Pakistan which shows your hatred towards us. don't you know govt and peoples are not always thinking the same ? I wish we have the strongest relationship with Iran in future. Btw happy new year brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

I did not expect all of those replies guys and girls.



levina said:


> You bet am celebrating!!
> 
> View attachment 180126



I hope that you had a memorable party Levina. In my humble opinion New Year's Eve is special if you are surrounded by family, loved ones and friends. Albeit I have to admit that it is also one of the most overrated "parties/celebrations" of the year and many people go home disappointed because they had too big expectations. In any case UAE is one of the best places to be during New Year's Eve if somebody loves fireworks, good weather, beach life and parties. Where you guys in Dubai if I may ask?


Armstrong said:


> Happy New Year too !
> 
> Though I'm not celebrating it; I've got a terrible sprain in my ankle today after playing football and throwing a tackle that'll make Claude Makelele proud !
> 
> I took the ball cleanly but two players jumped onto my right foot in the process !
> 
> I'm injured and in bed right now !



Good old Buttstrong.

When I leave PDF I will remember you as the user that always makes people laugh. Even when you abruptly appear in serious threads or those were trolling rules supreme. Some users might find it annoying but I say let them cry!

You will get another opportunity the next year or during another occasion! Nothing to worry about.


Pakistani shaheens said:


> Happy new year bro  and to all PDF members and may new year brings with it all happiness and joys in our lives.



Thank you brother. I wish you all of the best for this new year as well!



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Thank you for the kind sentiments, and I wish you and your near and dear ones a great year for 2015 too.



Thank you brother. I wish you and your loved ones a blessed new year.



chauvunist said:


> Happy New Year to you and your Family...May this new bring peace in the Middle east and all Muslim countries..Stay blessed Bro..



Thank you brother and I wish the same to you and your loved ones. Indeed what we can hope for of this new year is for peace to prevail not only in the ME but the entire Muslim world and world as a whole. We badly need it.



Selous said:


> Barak Allah fik akhi.



Jazaak Allaahu khayran akhi!



xenon54 said:


> Thx dude, a happy new year to you and all the others too, may the new year bring luck and happyness.



Thank you Xenon54. I wish you all of the best luck as well. You are one of my favorite Turkish users. I hope that you had a blast in the Land of Cheese.



dexter said:


> JazakALLAH brother



Jazaana wa iyaakum brother. Stay safe.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> thank you my dear friend and a happy new year to us all may this year be better than the last



The honor is on my side dear brother. Let's wish for stability to Egypt, KSA, the Arab world and our region. I look forward to better times for our brothers and sisters in neighboring Egypt. United and together.



Devil Soul said:


> Thanks Man.... Hope in 2015 Allah showers you with all the success & happiness you deserve...



Thank you brother. I wish similarly to you. May Pakistan see peace and prosperity.



usernameless said:


> Wish you and your family a happy, healthy and a successful 2015. This also counts for eveyone else who reads this.



Thank you dear. I wish you the same. Stay save over there in Japan. As I said once before then I enjoy our discussions and you together with @Sinan Xenon54 and the other gang members are a pleasure to discuss with. I just wish that PDF was a better platform for serious discussions but it is what it is and it's part of the "charm" now in lack of better words.




ghazaliy2k said:


> Dear brother thank you and wish you and your family a very happy new year



Thank you brother and the same message I deliver to you and your loved ones. Stay safe in Oman and give us some first-hand information about the news from that beautiful country will you?




Desert Fox said:


> Thank you and Happy New Year to you too brother!
> 
> And Happy New Year To Everyone else as well!! May this New Year be a blessed one for us all!!



Thank you a lot brother. I enjoy our discussions and in particular I have become much wiser in regards to the history of WW2. It was good to have my horizon widened and to learn a small part of the alternative story of WW2.


Hyperion said:


> Happy New Year!!!



Thank you brother. If we ever meet I will invite you to a barbecue. The main dish obviously being a Najdi sheep. I will get a Najdi somewhere to do the cooking.



rockstar08 said:


> @al-Hasani Happy New Year to you too brother ... Stay safe and Healthy , best wishes for you and your Family ..May Allah bless you all ..



Thank you a lot brother. I enjoyed our recent discussions a lot and you are a good man. Continue and make people proud. Nice photo.



Malik Alashter said:


> Many thanks to your kindness.
> 
> Wish you and your closest dear ones a welthy helthy new year and to all innocents on the planet earth may Allah bless us all.



Thank you dear brother. I wish you and your loved ones a blessed 2015 and I sincerely hope that the ties between KSA and Iraq (on a governmental level) will improve because on many fronts we are practically the same people as you yourself wrote. As partially Iraqi on my father's side the situation in Iraq pains me a lot and I pray for peace and sanity to become victories in Iraq. Unfortunately the leadership in our dear Arab world is not worthy of the titles and positions that they enjoy and unfortunately we ordinary people cannot do much. Despite this I have faith in better times. If I ever visit Najaf it would be a pleasure if you could show me around!



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Happy New Year to everyone



Thank you dear brother. Good to see you around and safe as it has been a long time since we talked. Wish you a happy new year once again.

@haman10

Thank you and a happy new year to you as well. Let us hope that there will not be too many Arab-Iranian fights on PDF although I have my doubts. If I ever visit Iran then you as a Iranian Kurd should show me around Kermanshah and especially that beautiful mosque (interior) named after Imam Al-Shafi'i (ra).



waz said:


> Happy new year to you bro.



Thank you brother. I totally omitted that you have become a moderator. Congratulations and as I said before your appointment to that position then it would be a good choice. It seems that the moderation team and I was right. Stay safe.



American Pakistani said:


> Thanks bro!!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to you and your loved ones. May Almighty Allah shower you with blessings.



Thank you for your warm message brother. May Allah (swt) bless us all and make us better human beings!



Hashshāshīn said:


> Hope all of you had a nice year and hope you'll have another one. I'm just not feeling it anymore personally, just been feeling down lately.



Thank you brother. Do not fall in despair. We all have those periods. Better times will emerge. Don't ever lose faith and always remember that many other people are in a much worse situation. Use the people that have succeeded despite having many odds against them as a inspiration.



jhungary said:


> .....
> 
> I thought this thread is actually about arabic coffee...
> 
> I love a hot cup of UAE brend or Lebanese blend in the early morning, those are my 2nd and 3rd choice after gold coast blend....



Coffee was after all invented in Ethiopia, Yemen and Arabia and commercialized by the later two. You will find real coffee everywhere in Arabia but remember the cardamon.



Mugwop said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @al-Hasani @Hashshāshīn
> Happy new year to you guys! All the best



Thank you dear. I hope that you had a blast in NYC. I hear that New Year's Eve is special there. Oh, and please show me some Haitian songs. It's a very interesting country and as a French speaker I can only say that French Haitian is the French counterpart to Jamaican English.

God, what a long post. I was forced to reply though as I don't want to appear rude after all of those well-wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> I hope that you had a memorable party Levina.


I did!
Infact it was not the usual new year bash, it was a quite gathering at one of my cousin's place. 


al-Hasani said:


> In my humble opinion New Year's Eve is special if you are surrounded by family, loved ones and friends.


Indeed!! 
I also prefer that. 


al-Hasani said:


> Albeit I have to admit that it is also one of the most overrated "parties/celebrations" of the year and many people go home disappointed because they had too big expectations.


Lolzzz


al-Hasani said:


> In any case UAE is one of the best places to be in the UAE? Where you in Dubai?



Actually I live in Abu Dhabi. 
But I go to Dubai and sharjah very often to meet my cousins. 
How about you? How was your party??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

levina said:


> I did!
> Infact it was not the usual new year bash, it was a quite gathering at one of my cousin's place.
> 
> Indeed!!
> I also prefer that.
> 
> Lolzzz
> 
> 
> Actually I live in Abu Dhabi.
> But I go to Dubai and sharjah very often to meet my cousins.
> How about you? How was your party??



Sounds great!

Well I have been out with friends before in Paris and my first year here in Copenhagen so I have also tried that.

I have edited my post. My first reply to you when I started talking about UAE made no sense, lol. Aha. How is the New Year's Eve in Abu Dhabi compared to Dubai? Probably less commercialized and much fewer tourists?

Actually I left my apartment yesterday at 23.00 PM and joined the gang (fellow international students) and we went out in the city square to watch the fireworks at 00.00 and afterwards we ventured out a bit in the nightlife. Nothing wild really. The weather was rather good though. Quite warm for the time of the year. Last year it was very cold.

I have an exam on Monday so I got that to think about too. Bloody university.



xenon54 said:


> First ate with friends in a American rock restaurant and later party, how was your new years eve?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you Xenon54. I wish you all of the best luck as well. You are one of my favorite Turkish users. I hope that you had a blast in the Land of Cheese.


First ate with friends in a American rock restaurant and later party, how was your new years eve?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Well I have been out with friends before in Paris and my first year here in Copenhagen so I have also tried that.
> 
> I have edited my post. My first reply to you when I started talking about UAE made no sense, lol. Aha. How is the New Year's Eve in Abu Dhabi compared to Dubai? Probably less commercialized and much fewer tourists?


Yes, Abudhabi is a sleepy city compared to Dubai. And our party will continue today (at my place) and most prolly tomorrow too Lol. This so because friday and saturday 're also holidays. 
We are one crazy family. 




al-Hasani said:


> Actually I left my apartment yesterday at 23.00 PM and joined the gang (fellow international students) and we went out in the city square to watch the fireworks at 00.00 and afterwards we ventured out a bit in the nightlife. Nothing wild really. The weather was rather good though. Quite warm for the time of the year. Last year it was very cold.
> 
> I have an exam on Monday so I got that to think about too. Bloody university.


Sounds cool!  

And best of luck for your exam.  

Take care..
Bye for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

unchi dukaan phike pakwaan


----------



## Armstrong

Mugwop said:


> Happy New Year



Happy New Year to you too !


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Boy, new year does turn all poisonous snakes into well behaved puppies. Happy new year folks.

On to the topic: I've had some Moroccan tea a few months ago, it was amazing. They do that "lift the jug up higher and higher" thing while pouring it into tiny cups and it just adds to the charm of the whole thing


----------



## usernameless

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you dear. I wish you the same. Stay save over there in Japan. As I said once before then I enjoy our discussions and you together with @Sinan Xenon54 and the other gang members are a pleasure to discuss with. I just wish that PDF was a better platform for serious discussions but it is what it is and it's part of the "charm" now in lack of better words.


thanks for the kind words man. I, too, think that you're a great person to converse with, keep the spirit. Though my interest in PDF has decreased quite a lot, I still like to read certain peoples', incl. yours, posts. PDF certainly has a charm that makes me want to get back, heck I got to admit that even certain trolls have their charms which makes me miss them lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

@al-Hasani thanks brother .. i enjoy reading your posts, and also i learn a lot from you about Arabs culture and Society ...best wishes for 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.


Ya akhi,
A very very happy new to you too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

May God bless us with Caliphate and victory for 2015, amen.


----------



## Malik Alashter

al-Hasani said:


> Thank you dear brother. I wish you and your loved ones a blessed 2015 and I sincerely hope that the ties between KSA and Iraq (on a governmental level) will improve because on many fronts we are practically the same people as you yourself wrote. As partially Iraqi on my father's side the situation in Iraq pains me a lot and I pray for peace and sanity to become victories in Iraq. Unfortunately the leadership in our dear Arab world is not worthy of the titles and positions that they enjoy and unfortunately we ordinary people cannot do much. Despite this I have faith in better times. If I ever visit Najaf it would be a pleasure if you could show me around!
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly once I go back home it would be the honor host you defenetly I look forword to that moment.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Malik Alashter said:


> Certainly once I go back home it would be the honor host you defenetly I look forword to that moment.



The honor would be on my side. I have never visited either Karbala or Najaf but I would very much like to visit both. Al-Quds too.

We are very few active Arab users on PDF so it would be good if you posted more on this section and the ME section.

Also visit those threads below and see if you can contribute;

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 35

Arabic Music (modern, traditional, poems, anasheed, dua etc.) | Page 7

The same goes for @Alshawi1234 but he reappeared again in the last thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



Thank you

Happy New Year to you too!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Vacation Destination? | Page 3

To continue our discussion from that other thread that we should not derail further. Hence my posting my additional post here.

Madinah:








Door of Kaaba:






Mountains of Makkah (you don't see them on photos, they are located a few km from the Al-Masjid Al-Haram):


























See link below for a personal testimony;

The Mountains of Makkah | NidalM Photography

This is how it looks a bit further away from Makkah but still Hijaz:













I wanted to post many more photos but you can only post 10 photos pr. each post and the links should be enough. Sadly many of the photos in the "Makkah and Madinah updates" thread have disappeared now although there are still many out there.

I will not post more photos I will just refer to those threads below;

"Makkah and Madinah News and Updates"

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 78

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 35

Especially the first is good for upcoming pilgrims be it for Hajj or Umrah. Although there are so many pilgrims all the time then local Makkawi families who have gathered for pilgrims for generations can be meet if you are lucky. Or those who are "new in the business". They will invite your home for a dinner etc.

Makkah women invite female pilgrims as a yearly tradition | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette

Try contacting someone from Makkah or Madinah beforehand and see if they will help you and your loved ones. There are also Iranians in Makkah and Madinah or people of Iranian descent. I am sure that they would want to help Iranian pilgrims which are one of the biggest groups of Muslim pilgrims there are.

In fact @haman10 you might have noticed how many Pakistani PDF users that are based in KSA. Some also live in Hijaz from what I recall. Try to ask them since their English is good and you can speak with them here on PDF.

Anyway one must also remember that this is a spiritual journey first of all and not some grand sightseeing. Just like pilgrims who go to Mashhad and focus mostly on that although there is probably a lot of interesting things to see outside of doing just that.

Otherwise reread my posts number 128 and 131 in this thread below;

Exploring Saudi Arabia's marine wonderland | Page 9

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@al-Hasani 

Tnx . Arabia is indeed very beautiful . i HAVE to see the mountains of makkah no matter what . 

and yeah , there are iranians there who could help but i think the major problem is that my visa type can restrict me from going outside the city .

i might be able to perform hajj in 2-3 years , and i hope till then , the visa issue is fixed .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> May God bless us with Caliphate and victory for 2015, amen.


We have one already no?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Tnx . Arabia is indeed very beautiful . i HAVE to see the mountains of makkah no matter what .
> 
> and yeah , there are iranians there who could help but i think the major problem is that my visa type can restrict me from going outside the city .
> 
> i might be able to perform hajj in 2-3 years , and i hope till then , the visa issue is fixed .



You are very welcome. If you want to see the Arabian Peninsula then this thread is absolutely ideal for that. From the first pages to throughout the thread.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 35

When Arab-Iranian (specifically GCC) relations improve (they will ultimately as there is no need for neighbors to be in a constant "cold war state") and both KSA and Iran opens up I am quite sure that there will be mutual traveling. Already is actually. I know that Shia Saudi Arabians are traveling to Iran sometimes to visit the various shrines I believe. While many Iranians are going for Hajj and Umrah. Both ordinary travel for both peoples is still difficult due to a lot of factors that we both know.

Also Iranians are also often travelling to nearby Iraq, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar etc. They should also travel to Oman. A beautiful ancient country with great diversity, heritage and also close to Iran (just across the Gulf of Oman).

Well, I would not have too high hopes of that changing but one can only hope. This would make people more aware of their heritage (a lot is in a dire state although this has been changing for the better in recent years which is good), create infrastructure for international tourism on a big scale etc. Would also open up the country more.

In any case you like anybody else is very welcome to visit and most locals put a great emphasis on hospitality. Politics between unelected regimes are a different matter.



xenon54 said:


> We have one already no?



I was exactly thinking about that. The last thing we need currently in the ME. The Daesh retards have done a lot of harm to the word Caliphate let alone that of Islam regardless of their actions having nothing to do with Islam. Surreal really.

------------

Do any of you guys play Tekken? I have not played video games for centuries but as I wrote a while ago I am thinking about buying a PS4. If I do that I will definitely buy Tekken 7 which is supposed to be released this March.

Especially after this news.





Tekken 7 reveals Saudi Arabian character Shaheen â¢ Eurogamer.net

"Shaheen (シャヒーン _Shahīn_?) is a Saudi Arabian man wearing a keffiyeh on his head. He also wields a scimitar around his waist. Shaheen was first revealed, at that time unnamed, through concept arts and was designed with help from community feedback on social media, particularly those from Saudi Arabia.[28]"

List of Tekken characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quite cool actually.

There is also an Egyptian character named Zafina.





@Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @farag

That skirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> I was exactly thinking about that. The last thing we need currently in the ME. The Daesh retards have done a lot of harm to the word Caliphate let alone that of Islam regardless of their actions having nothing to do with Islam. Surreal really.


Someone was really excited about those thugs at the beginning.  But hes young, he has to learn a lot, i will turn a blind eye on him this time.  @Falcon29



al-Hasani said:


> Especially after this news.


Yeah i saw it in 9gag and you might get annoyed if i say this but the first thing i thought was isnt Shaheen a Persian word? Can you confirm that? 



al-Hasani said:


> That skirt.


Not short enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Someone was really excited about those thugs at the beginning.  But hes young, he has to learn a lot, i will turn a blind eye on him this time.  @Falcon29
> 
> 
> Yeah i saw it in 9gag and you might get annoyed if i say this but the first thing i thought was isnt Shaheen a Persian word? Can you confirm that?
> 
> 
> Not short enough.



I don't know about that.

LOL, why should I be annoyed because of that? It's just a name of a fictional character on Tekken 7. Also Shahin as a name can be found in the Arab world but it is one of the more rarer names. I think that it is a cool name. I don't expect Iranians or basically most of the almost 2 billion Muslims to complain because most of their names are of an Arab origin. I mean now names like Muhammad, Ali, Sarah, Fatimah, Omar (even Spanish speaking peoples have 3 of those names - Sara, Fatima and Omar) etc. are universal and so many others. Just like Peter, George etc.

At the end of the day it's just names and languages.

Haha, that was my initial thought as well.

P.S: They should have chosen the name Amir or something instead of Shaheen if they wanted an Arab character to have an Arab name in a fighting game. But I don't expect the Japanese game designers to distinguish between ME people at all. As long as he will kick *** in that game not many will complain I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

al-Hasani said:


> That was kind of you. Stay save down there in New Zealand and all the best of luck to you as well for the next year.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @Ahmed Jo @Halimi @Falcon29 @Mosamania @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Awadd @Tihamah @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @MooshMoosh @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @Frosty @Haitham @FARSOLDIER @farag @Altamimi@Arabi @Chai @1000 @Malik Alashter @Syrian Lion @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Dr.Thrax @Algeria @Dino @fahd tamimi [@tyrant @Hechmi Seif @Naifov @Andalusi Knight @thefreesyrian @Rakan.SA @ebray @Gasoline @Syed.Ali.Haider @Zarvan @United @chauvunist @Akheilos @Ravi Nair @ranjeet @levina @Cherokee @Indischer @Al Bhatti @American Pakistani @Armstrong @Aslan @BATMAN @Desertfalcon @Desert Fox @Devil Soul @dexter @FaujHistorian @ELTurco @Sinan @xenon54 @usernameless @olcayto @fawwaxs @Gufi @Horus @Jungibaaz @waz  @ozzy22 @Chak Bamu  @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @sahaliyan@Wholegrain @Hu Songshan @IbnTaymiyyah @Imran Khan @Hyperion @Indos @Wahhab2701 @Indus Falcon @Irfan Baloch @KingMamba @K-Xeroid @Luffy 500 @DESERT FIGHTER @WebMaster @mahatir @Major Sam @Al-zakir @Malik Abdullah @Mugwop @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Capt P.H Young @Pakistani shaheens @Peaceful Civilian @Pakistanisage @ResurgentIran @rmi5 @Selous @Slav Defence @Spring Onion @rockstar08 @ghazaliy2k @Aether etc. Sorry to those that I forgot (probably many) which I must have.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year regardless of you celebrating it or not. Enjoy and remember to stay safe. May you all have a new exciting year to look forward to.
> 
> To those few users that I have had a beef with at one point in time here on PDF then a happy new year to you as well. What happens on PDF stays on PDF. We should not take those silly discussions that seriously at the end of the day. I apologize if I was a prick.



I'd enjoyed some Saudi style Kabsa made with lamb. Best of luck to you for days ahead my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> There is also an Egyptian character named Zafina.



Looks more Indian than Egyptian.....


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> You are very welcome. If you want to see the Arabian Peninsula then this thread is absolutely ideal for that. From the first pages to throughout the thread.
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos | Page 35
> 
> When Arab-Iranian (specifically GCC) relations improve (they will ultimately as there is no need for neighbors to be in a constant "cold war state") and both KSA and Iran opens up I am quite sure that there will be mutual traveling. Already is actually. I know that Shia Saudi Arabians are traveling to Iran sometimes to visit the various shrines I believe. While many Iranians are going for Hajj and Umrah. Both ordinary travel for both peoples is still difficult due to a lot of factors that we both know.
> 
> Also Iranians are also often travelling to nearby Iraq, the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar etc. They should also travel to Oman. A beautiful ancient country with great diversity, heritage and also close to Iran (just across the Gulf of Oman).
> 
> Well, I would not have too high hopes of that changing but one can only hope. This would make people more aware of their heritage (a lot is in a dire state although this has been changing for the better in recent years which is good), create infrastructure for international tourism on a big scale etc. Would also open up the country more.
> 
> In any case you like anybody else is very welcome to visit and most locals put a great emphasis on hospitality. Politics between unelected regimes are a different matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was exactly thinking about that. The last thing we need currently in the ME. The Daesh retards have done a lot of harm to the word Caliphate let alone that of Islam regardless of their actions having nothing to do with Islam. Surreal really.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Do any of you guys play Tekken? I have not played video games for centuries but as I wrote a while ago I am thinking about buying a PS4. If I do that I will definitely buy Tekken 7 which is supposed to be released this March.
> 
> Especially after this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tekken 7 reveals Saudi Arabian character Shaheen â¢ Eurogamer.net
> 
> "Shaheen (シャヒーン _Shahīn_?) is a Saudi Arabian man wearing a keffiyeh on his head. He also wields a scimitar around his waist. Shaheen was first revealed, at that time unnamed, through concept arts and was designed with help from community feedback on social media, particularly those from Saudi Arabia.[28]"
> 
> List of Tekken characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Quite cool actually.
> 
> There is also an Egyptian character named Zafina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @agentny17 @farag
> 
> That skirt.


i used to play tekken when was a kid on PS1 tekken 2 and 3 good game


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-zakir said:


> I'd enjoyed some Saudi style Kabsa made with lamb. Best of luck to you for days ahead my brother.



Glad that you enjoyed the dish. It is a very tasty dish, healthy and not that hard to make.






I made this a few weeks ago. Kabsa with shrimp. You can buy basmati rice at any Arab/Turkish/ME shop here in Copenhagen (there are hundreds of them) and all the necessary spices. The shrimp you can buy frozen in all supermarkets or fresh at a fishmonger.











Check her Facebook page out. A lot of good recipes.

It has actually become a very popular dish among us international students. Thankfully there are Arab female students here who can make this dish for us when we have uni gatherings.

Woman must be able to make good food! Or at least the wife.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i used to play tekken when was a kid on PS1 tekken 2 and 3 good game



I have only played Tekken on a PS2 with my siblings and friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> Glad that you enjoyed the dish. It is a very tasty dish, healthy and not that hard to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this a few weeks ago. Kabsa with shrimp. You can buy basmati rice at any Arab/Turkish/ME shop here in Copenhagen (there are hundreds of them) and all the necessary spices. The shrimp you can buy frozen in all supermarkets or fresh at a fishmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has actually become a very popular dish among us international students. Thankfully there are Arab female students here who can make this dish for us when we have uni gatherings.
> 
> Woman must be able to make good food! Or at least the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only played Tekken on a PS2 with my siblings and friends.


what was your favorite character ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what was your favorite character ?



I don't remember many characters but that Brazilian fighter. I think he was called Eddie? Capoeira fighter. I kicked *** with him.

What about you my friend? Do you even play any video games nowadays or are you like me centuries behind nowadays?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> I don't remember many characters but that Brazilian fighter. I think he was called Eddie? Capoeira fighter. I kicked *** with him.
> 
> What about you my friend? Do you even play any video games nowadays or are you like me centuries behind nowadays?


these days i play on pc i am a fan of total war games and assassin creed 
my best character was kazuya mishima

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> May God bless us with Caliphate and victory for 2015, amen.



With the risk of torturing a cliche, but all we can say for that is:
Insha'Allah


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> With the risk of torturing a cliche, but all we can say for that is:
> Insha'Allah



Bist du dumm oder was?





What we need is a new Amsterdam.

My vision;





Girls in bikinis as well. Beach parties until 07.00 in the morning in Jeddah and qat gatherings in Sana'a, heroin gatherings and parties in Tehran and Arak drinking in Damascus.

Just joking. In all seriousness then the last thing that "we" need or the ME needs is more religion being mixed with politics. I am so, so tired of it. You can't imagine. The world is moving forward while a large sector of the ME is left with who is a "Sunni" or "Shia" and who is an Arab or Persian or Turk or whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Bist du dumm oder was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we need is a new Amsterdam.
> 
> My vision;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in bikinis as well. Beach parties until 07.00 in the morning in Jeddah and qat gatherings in Sana'a, heroin gatherings and parties in Tehran and Arak drinking in Damascus.
> 
> Just joking. In all seriousness then the last thing that "we" need or the ME needs is more religion being mixed with politics. I am so, so tired of it. You can't imagine. The world is moving forward while a large sector of the ME is left with who is a "Sunni" or "Shia" and who is an Arab or Persian or Turk or whatever.



yeah I was just joking. lol



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> these days i play on pc i am a fan of total war games and assassin creed
> my best character was kazuya mishima



Do you have steam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> yeah I was just joking. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have steam?



Have you visited Christiania?

@1000

Has the Red Light District in Amsterdam changed recently?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

ResurgentIran said:


> Do you have steam?


sadly no i used to play rome total war online in game ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

al-Hasani said:


> Glad that you enjoyed the dish. It is a very tasty dish, healthy and not that hard to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this a few weeks ago. Kabsa with shrimp. You can buy basmati rice at any Arab/Turkish/ME shop here in Copenhagen (there are hundreds of them) and all the necessary spices. The shrimp you can buy frozen in all supermarkets or fresh at a fishmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check her Facebook page out. A lot of good recipes.
> 
> It has actually become a very popular dish among us international students. Thankfully there are Arab female students here who can make this dish for us when we have uni gatherings.
> 
> Woman must be able to make good food! Or at least the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only played Tekken on a PS2 with my siblings and friends.



Kabsa is almost like our biryani except perhaps spice. 

We use this spice mix to make kabsa. I get it from local store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-zakir said:


> Kabsa is almost like our biryani except perhaps spice.
> 
> We use this spice mix to make kabsa. I get it from local store.
> 
> View attachment 181032



Like with other stable dishes out there you have different versions of Kabsa.

The main ingredients in terms of spices (in general) are cardamon, cinnamon, black lime, bay leaves, nutmeg, turmeric, fennel, bay leaves, saffron (not always) back pepper and salt. Some prefer using hot spices as well. Just like some prefer lamb over chicken while others prefer Kabsa with sea food (for instance shrimp).

Tell me about a tasty Bangladeshi dish that is fairly easy to make. I have to admit that my knowledge about Bangladeshi cuisine is limited other than it probably having similarities with Indian (which I in general like and find similar to Arabian cuisine - especially Yemeni) and using a lot of sea food and rice obviously.

That spice mixture will work. Don't worry. I just prefer using the spices separately but it is more work. A elder sister bought me some lovely handmade jars for storing spices recently so it's all good. The smell of various spices is lovely. Spices in the open reminds me of souqs (bazars) in the ME. Such a great thing!


----------



## Al-zakir

al-Hasani said:


> Like with other stable dishes out there you have different versions of Kabsa.
> 
> The main ingredients in terms of spices (in general) are cardamon, cinnamon, black lime, bay leaves, nutmeg, turmeric, fennel, bay leaves, saffron (not always) back pepper and salt. Some prefer using hot spices as well. Just like some prefer lamb over chicken while others prefer Kabsa with sea food (for instance shrimp).
> 
> Tell me about a tasty Bangladeshi dish that is fairly easy to make. I have to admit that my knowledge about Bangladeshi cuisine is limited other than it probably having similarities with Indian (which I in general like and find similar to Arabian cuisine - especially Yemeni) and using a lot of sea food and rice obviously.
> 
> That spice mixture will work. Don't worry. I just prefer using the spices separately but it is more work. One of my two elder sister's bought me some lovely handmade jars for storing spices recently so it's all good.




I have been in state since a kid. I'm international when comes to enjoy food. Our meat dish is similar to Pakistani dish. 

I enjoy grill salmon fish though 

Bro I don't know how you Guys drink that thick Arabic/ Turkish coffee. I had once and promised not to have ever again, Wallahi


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-zakir said:


> I have been in state since a kid. I'm international when comes to enjoy food. Our meat dish is similar to Pakistani dish.
> 
> I enjoy grill salmon fish though
> 
> Bro I don't know how you Guys drink that thick Arabic/ Turkish coffee. I had once and promised not have ever again, Wallahi



Aha. I guess that I have to do my own research then.

Really? That's one of my favorites as well. Here in Copenhagen they are selling frozen salmon shaped like a beef. Don't recall the English name for it. Anyway I don't usually grill it as I live in a apartment complex in the middle of the city. Our apartment complex does have green areas and a backyard. There is a 100 years old or something artificial lake close by too but you can only do grilling here during the summer which practically only lasts 3 months.

So normally I am just roasting the salmon on a pan with plenty of salt and extra virgin olive oil

Of course it is tastier on the grill. Thankfully I have a gas stove rather than a electric stove which makes a big difference in the taste. For the good.

LOL. Arabic coffee is great! Man up! If it is too strong then use milk or more sugar. In a traditional Arabic coffee there is already cardamon and cloves. Some drink it raw though which is also very tasty. You have to become used to it though. I visited a Ethiopian restaurant here not long ago (@ebray can tell) and I saw how the Ethiopians make coffee. Identical to the Arabian way almost. I could drink that coffee raw despite it being very strong. That's how great it smelled and tasted. Nescafe and other crap is not worth the comparison. It's an insult towards coffee IMO!

Got to go so take care. I was looking forward to some tasty Bangladeshi dishes recommended by a local but you disappointed me there buddy.


----------



## Al-zakir

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. I guess that I have to do my own research then.
> 
> Really? That's one of my favorites as well. Here in Copenhagen they are selling frozen salmon shaped like a beef. Don't recall the English name for it. Anyway I don't usually grill it as I live in a apartment complex in the middle of the city. Our apartment complex does have green areas and a backyard. There is a 100 years old or something artificial lake close by too but you can only do grilling here during the summer which practically only lasts 3 months.
> 
> So normally I am just roasting the salmon on a pan with plenty of salt and extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Of course it is tastier on the grill. Thankfully I have a gas stove rather than a electric stove which makes a big difference in the taste. For the good.
> 
> LOL. Arabic coffee is great! Man up! If it is too strong then use milk or more sugar. In a traditional Arabic coffee there is already cardamon and cloves. Some drink it raw though which is also very tasty. You have to become used to it though. I visited a Ethiopian restaurant here not long ago (@ebray can tell) and I saw how the Ethiopians make coffee. Identical to the Arabian way almost. I could drink that coffee raw despite being very strong. That's how great it smelled and tasted. Nescafe and other crap is not worth the comparison. It's an insult towards coffee IMO!



Gerge Foreman grill my brother. It works like a charm. I use it in winter as it cool outside. It's prayer time in here. Until then ma salama.


----------



## al-Hasani

Al-zakir said:


> Gerge Foreman grill my brother. It works like a charm. I use it in winter as it cool outside. It's prayer time in here. Until then ma salama.
> 
> View attachment 181056



As a big boxing fan then George Foreman is a inspiration. Such a hard puncher and that he won the heavyweight championship at such an age (almost 50 years old) is remarkable. I would have loved to see Tyson and Foreman fighting it out in the ring in their primes. He seems like a very smart and friendly man too. I like him as a commentator too.






I never used a George Foreman grill (lol) but since I am a fan I should buy one. Of course Ali is still the greatest though.

Allah ysalmak bro. I won't take your time and I should study. So let us end it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I get impression that you are chef when I read your posts. I have no idea when it comes to cooking quick lunches. I can do fried Arabic breakfest stuff like fries, tomatos, eggs but nothing else. 

What is the secret to cooking me some lunches?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> I get impression that you are chef when I read your posts. I have no idea when it comes to cooking quick lunches. I can do fried Arabic breakfest stuff like fries, tomatos, eggs but nothing else.
> 
> What is the secret to cooking me some lunches?



No chef at all.

I was like you as well at one point (early teenage years) but now when I have been on my own (I think that I am 1-3 years older than you) I got to do the cooking myself mostly when not eating out which I do quite often. Also I am a person that has too many interests (which is sometimes a problem) so learning about various cuisines and trying to do the stuff myself came naturally. I learn through reading about cuisines, watching videos and "experimenting" with the dishes myself.

Also my mother is fond of making food and I got two elder sister's that used to like to make food as well when we all lived together. So that also helped shape some of my interest with food.

The only problem I have is laziness on this front but I do enjoy good and healthy food.

Of course I know most about various Arab and ME cuisines but I also know European cuisines. Mostly Mediterranean but also French (some French dishes are Mediterranean in nature mostly but it depends on the region). Like in our Arab world there can be great diversity between each historical region in terms of cuisine. Geography, history, fauna, traditions etc. play a role here.

So all I can advice you to do is to read about the cuisines that you like, see videos of the dishes you want to do beforehand and then just try out yourself.

I also screwed some dishes up but then I learnt to correct my mistakes. Also the food I am doing is nothing special. Just ordinary healthy ME/Mediterranean food.

Instead of making pasta all the time (which many people do) I am a bigger fan of rice, bulgur, beans etc. Easy to make as well.

Got to study for 1-2 more hours. So won't reply until tomorrow if you reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

@Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Mosamania 

My Palestinian Brother:- 



> Don't respond to this Egyptian beggar dog. You can't talk sense with these people. If you ever wanted to explore stupidity and understand what stupidity is you go this shithole Egypt where everyone you encounter is slap happy stupid. He probably thinks Egypt is leader of Arab world even with 5 trillion debt. This population is retarded, its better to give them no attention. They need attention to the point where they threaten their own people with mass rape. In the shithole Egypt their women can't walk in the street without being sexually harrased by at least 50 men. They had chance to regain reputation in Arab world under Morsi but this pig population which is full of brainwashed moron zombies decided to tolerate another stooge. Their repuation is dirt now. Only their Jewish masters have positive views of them.



What he wrote before the edit was infinitely more hateful. @Hazzy997 oh! sorry @Falcon29 isn't very nice, nor does he pay any attention to what your views or arguments are, even if you've discussed them at length with him.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> 
> My Palestinian Brother:-
> 
> 
> 
> What he wrote before the edit was infinitely more hateful. @Hazzy997 oh! sorry @Falcon29 isn't very nice, nor does he pay any attention to what your views or arguments are, even if you've discussed them at length with him.



I always viewed as a dog of Jew since I first had encounter with you on this forum. On the other Arabs here also Arab authority dogs that I could give a shit about it. Didn't edit anything you beggar brainwashed zombie. Arabs will invade Egypt in coming years if Egytian dogs keep attacking Algeria, Libya and Palestine. Your whole reputation sunk.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> I always viewed as a dog of Jew since I first had encounter with you on this forum. On the other Arabs here also Arab authority dogs that I could give a shit about it. Didn't edit anything you beggar brainwashed zombie. Arabs will invade Egypt in coming years if Egytian dogs keep attacking Algeria, Libya and Palestine. Your whole reputation sunk.



Ahlan beek, 3atsharafna emta ya basha? 3ashan nekremac, wenfasahak, wene3mel ma3ak elwageb sah. 3emoman ahlan beek feh ay wakt feh balad elsalam welaman yam3alem. Rabina yeshfeek.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> 
> My Palestinian Brother:-
> 
> 
> 
> What he wrote before the edit was infinitely more hateful. @Hazzy997 oh! sorry @Falcon29 isn't very nice, nor does he pay any attention to what your views or arguments are, even if you've discussed them at length with him.



Khalas im done I had argument with Egyptian and took my anger out on you.  



Frogman said:


> Ahlan beek, 3atsharafna emta ya basha? 3ashan nekremac, wenfasahak, wene3mel ma3ak elwageb sah. 3emoman ahlan beek feh ay wakt feh balad elsalam welaman yam3alem. Rabina yeshfeek.



Rabina yeshfeeko unto ya tawfiq 3akashaah


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Khalas im done I had argument with Egyptian and took my anger out on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Rabina yeshfeeko unto ya tawfiq 3akashaah



Teslam edeek ya beh


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Teslam edeek ya beh



Khalaas samhni ya m3lam allah yehdee al jamee3 

@1000 

I love how you never are online except when I entertain you with my rage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Khalaas samhni ya m3lam allah yehdee al jamee3
> 
> @1000
> 
> I love how you never are online except when I entertain you with my rage



Elsamah 3nd allah wahdo yacaptain


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Elsamah 3nd allah wahdo yacaptain







........

Al Ighfaar not al samah


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Frogman said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> 
> My Palestinian Brother:-
> 
> 
> 
> What he wrote before the edit was infinitely more hateful. @Hazzy997 oh! sorry @Falcon29 isn't very nice, nor does he pay any attention to what your views or arguments are, even if you've discussed them at length with him.


my dear brother 
what you see is what 99 percent of palstinians think about Egypt some people would think because of morsi but no it started long ago ever since camp david the fact that we (egyptians ) are not dying for them anymore you see to them we are just soldiers to die for them while they live in europe and the middle east they send others to die this is no surprise to me they wish to see all of Egypt in flames they try to hide it but they hate is more than they can take



Falcon29 said:


> I always viewed as a dog of Jew since I first had encounter with you on this forum. On the other Arabs here also Arab authority dogs that I could give a shit about it.


the dog is you as a matter of fact you are more like a rat your people have been living in tunnels or like dogs in Egypt and the rest of the middle east 



Falcon29 said:


> I Arabs will invade Egypt in coming years if Egytian dogs keep attacking Algeria, Libya and Palestine. Your whole reputation sunk.


why dont you try we have ammo to finish off all your kind


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> my dear brother
> what you see is what 99 percent of palstinians think about Egypt some people would think because of morsi but no it started long ago ever since camp david the fact that we (egyptians ) are not dying for them anymore you see to them we are just soldiers to die for them while they live in europe and the middle east they send others to die this is no surprise to me they wish to see all of Egypt in flames they try to hide it but they hate is more than they can take



99% of Arab world think that about Egypt. Egyptians never died for us. We died for them in 56 and 67 before they invaded Egypt. 



> the dog is you as a matter of fact you are more like a rat your people have been living in tunnels or like dogs in Egypt and the rest of the middle east



Every month 100 new tunnels are built, stop trying. 



> why dont you try we have ammo to finish off all your kind



LOL, everyday dozens of Egyptian soldiers are killed in Libya against weak militias. Your paper tiger army can't do anything to us. We have respect not to shoot at your forces.


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> كس امك يا ابن الشرموطة يا خول على كس ام بلدك لو كان ليك بلد يالى روحت امريكا من كتر اما الاسرائلين اتكيفو من كس امك يا خول يا ابن المتناكة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ احا اما واحد متناك برخصة زيك يكلم علينا لية يا ابن المتناكة يالى واخد الشرمطة مهنة العيلة



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sharmoot Mukhabaratee....

Typical Egyptian zombie not worth responding to. 

They see themselves as top of world, LOL


----------



## 1000

Is it just people on this forum or Arab people in general? 

Everyone here is praising terrorist groups destroying other states as soon as they don't like the regime, i've experienced this a lot during my time on PDF, fucking retarded it explains why that region is full of idiots.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

1000 said:


> Is it just people on this forum or Arab people in general?
> 
> Everyone here is praising terrorist groups destroying other states as soon as they don't like the regime, i've experienced this a lot during my time on PDF, fucking retarded it explains why that region is full of idiots.


not all of us


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Is it just people on this forum or Arab people in general?
> 
> Everyone here is praising terrorist groups destroying other states as soon as they don't like the regime, i've experienced this a lot during my time on PDF, fucking retarded it explains why that region is full of idiots.



Stupid Arabs like you don't realize that every Arab is tired of your shitty regimes and those 'terrorist' groups are much better alternative. You never lived in Arab world or know anything about it.

Like the shithole called Egypt, if you say anything against regime they will torture you in worst ways and rape your sisters.

This forum is full of the sewer garbage of Arab world. That live in other universe. And think that we Arabs support these regimes.

\


Mahmoud_EGY said:


> not all of us



Yeah...not unemployed secular zombie garbage ....lol...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah...not unemployed secular zombie garbage ....lol...


zombie ??? the zombies are the terrorists who are blowing themselves and killing not me or their supporters who live in the US and a terrorist fan 
you are a coward if you were a real man you would defend your country but you run to the US trying to look important on the internet


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> Zombies are unemployed iteration of idiots like you who believe stupid propaganda like Hamas sent 60k soldiers to Sinai to fight Egyptian army. Which 1/4 of your moron population believes. Only cowards are Egyptians, everytime Israeli's blow you up there is never response. By the way very soon....:
> 
> لبيك يا حادي الجهاد في القاهرة


we survived many terror attacks and we are still standing and will ever be .and why are you in the US why dont you go back to gaza and fight ? or do you want others to defend your people


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> I will come to Egypt to kill every Khayr Anjaas Al Aard lol
> 
> btw shutup idiot, there was never single terror attack against Egypt, only terorr is security forces raping women/murdering families of Egyptian people....quit bullshitting us, unlike everyone here I am familiar with your shithole country and people you can't make lies with me


if you can kill or fight you would have done so already defending your people not escaping in the US


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> if you can kill or fight you would have done so already defending your people not escaping in the US



LOL, moron I was born here and didn't escape anywhere. I am getting education in order to feed your people who are 70% below poverty line. I will fight when right time comes.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, moron I was born here and didn't escape anywhere. I am getting education in order to feed your people who are 70% below poverty line. I will fight when right time comes.


if you will fight why do you need education ?


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> LOL, moron I was born here and didn't escape anywhere. I am getting education in order to feed your people who are 70% below poverty line. I will fight when right time comes.



Just stop. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Mosamania

Frogman said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY @al-Hasani @Mosamania
> 
> My Palestinian Brother:-
> 
> 
> 
> What he wrote before the edit was infinitely more hateful. @Hazzy997 oh! sorry @Falcon29 isn't very nice, nor does he pay any attention to what your views or arguments are, even if you've discussed them at length with him.



We have a word here in Saudi Arabia I would like say to you: "امسحها في وجهي".

Clam the F down al of you, it's not worth it, nothing in this world is worth getting angry of or I sulting each other over some forum. Just calm down and if you can't control your rage close the tab and watch Umm Kolthoom on YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> We have a word here in Saudi Arabia I would like say to you: "امسحها في وجهي".
> 
> Clam the F down al of you, it's not worth it, nothing in this world is worth getting angry of or I sulting each other over some forum. Just calm down and if you can't control your rage close the tab and watch Umm Kolthoom on YouTube.



Haha, I am away for 12 hours and the place erupts.

The Arab world in a nutshell. Gotta love it.

That past discussion can best be described this way;






Calm the **** down and understand that nobody here is a decision maker but people will obviously support their countries. Not necessarily regimes. As Arabs you must know that nationalism is high in every Arab country.

I support KSA 100% so if anybody here is writing bullshit I will take the side of the regime that is representing KSA despite not agreeing with them always (or rather most often than not). Also despite not voting for them or the people putting them in power.
Similarly to how Mahmoud, Frogman supports Al-Sisi now (or at least the Egyptian military) and how Hazzy supports Hamas in Gaza and how 1000 supports the Iraqi regime. None of those 4-6 regimes/movements are angels and in the West they would all be considered as failures. That's not the point here though.

Let's leave it with that. We are here to have constructive discussions. Brothers should be able to have that without this nonsense. Leave it for hostile foreigners or outright enemies. You as individuals are not enemies and never will be. This is why I have for my entire time here on PDF refused to have such kind of discussions with any Arab user or at least tried to limit it.

Whether he is a Arab nationalist, Islamist, socialist, communist, liberal, conservative, ultra-conservative etc.
We have almost 500 million different opinions home and abroad. Remember that but each opinion should serve the respective countries and people in the best way.

Despite being no fan of absolute rule whether in the form of monarchies, MB movements, Arab nationalist dictators (Gaddafi, Al-Assad etc.) or something fourth.

We need to work together and solve our problems in a constructive manner. Not like this. If people do not phantom this simple fact then they should quit complaining about the state of their respective countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, I am away for 12 hours and the place erupts.
> 
> The Arab world in a nutshell. Gotta love it.
> 
> That past discussion can best be described this way;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm the **** down and understand that nobody here is a decision maker but people will obviously support their countries. Not necessarily regimes. As Arabs you must know that nationalism is high in every Arab country.
> 
> I support KSA 100% so if anybody here is writing bullshit I will take the side of the regime that is representing KSA despite not agreeing with them always (or rather most often than not). Also despite not voting for them or the people putting them in power.
> Similarly to how Mahmoud, Frogman supports Al-Sisi now (or at least the Egyptian military) and how Hazzy supports Hamas in Gaza and how 1000 supports the Iraqi regime. None of those 4-6 regimes/movements are angels and in the West they would all be considered as failures. That's not the point here though.
> 
> Let's leave it with that. We are here to have constructive discussions. Brothers should be able to have that without this nonsense. Leave it for hostile foreigners or outright enemies. You as individuals are not enemies and never will be. This is why I have for my entire time here on PDF refused to have such kind of discussions with any Arab user or at least tried to limit it.
> 
> Whether he is a Arab nationalist, Islamist, socialist, communist, liberal, conservative, ultra-conservative etc.
> We have almost 500 million different opinions home and abroad. Remember that but each opinion should serve the respective countries and people in the best way.
> 
> Despite being no fan of absolute rule whether in the form of monarchies, MB movements, Arab nationalist dictators (Gaddafi, Al-Assad etc.) or something fourth.
> 
> We need to work together and solve our problems in a constructive manner. Not like this. If people do not phantom this simple fact then they should quit complaining about the state of their respective countries.


Excellent response. I believe there needs to be a balance of power and influence in arab countries between the Nationalists, Islamists, Socialists, or Monarchists (note: monarchists and nationalists are not the same thing) but this balance needs to be enforced by a strong state security apparatus that is calculative and somewhat neutral to domestic politics. It should have the best interest of the nation at heart because as you may know, things can get out of hand very quickly in the Mideast. I hope I articulated my view correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Excellent response. I believe there needs to be a balance of power and influence in arab countries between the Nationalists, Islamists, Socialists, or Monarchists (note: monarchists and nationalists are not the same thing) but this balance needs to be enforced by a strong state security apparatus that is calculative and somewhat neutral to domestic politics. It should have the best interest of the nation at heart because as you may know, things can get out of hand very quickly in the Mideast. I hope I articulated my view correctly.



You sure as hell did brother. As usual dare I say. Let's hope that this will sink in. Enough of damage has been done in the past 60 years by egoists in the Arab world pursuing their ideologies with no understanding of the great diversity in their respective countries. All wanting to gain hegemony and crush any opposition. That's damn unhealthy and shapes a whole nation and its people. That's why we have such crappy leaders overall bar a few exceptions. They are products of such a environment.

Insha'Allah this will change one day. It must and will. No other solution. This way people/groups and their supporters who are hellbent on gaining hegemony could use their time on improving their respective countries and life's of their people instead of being hellbent on removing the current regimes. This will just kickstart a never-ending process. Then a monarch falls, then a Islamist, then an Arab nationalist, then a socialist leader etc. Then what? What happened with the progress in the country in the meantime? Zero. Because how can there be progress in such a unstable environment? 

This is why I hope for no revolution in the GCC despite not agreeing with everything (far from all). The changes must happen gradually and by the people. Another Syria or Libya would be a catastrophe and turn the clock back 20-30 years. Potentially. We can simply not allow that to happen. Until then the people must work towards their goals in the most constructive manner that they can. If the regimes in the Arab world want to remain in power they better listen to the demands of their people. Or otherwise end up as Gaddafi or Al-Assad (just a question of time and in any case his idiotic behavior destroyed his own country).



Ahmed Jo said:


> What kind of change are thinking about?



I elaborated further.

Oh, see my post number 11 in this thread below;

KSA taps the sun to meet a third of its energy needs

Man, politics have been growing on me lately. Remember the discussion we had where I categorically dismissed any political engagement? Not so sure any longer. We PDF Arabs should start a party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> You sure as hell did brother. As usual dare I say. Let's hope that this will sink in. Enough of damage has been done in the past 60 years by egoists in the Arab world pursuing their ideologies with no understanding of the great diversity in their respective countries. All wanting to gain hegemony and crush any opposition. That's damn unhealthy and shapes a whole nation and its people. That's why we have such crappy leaders overall bar a few exceptions. They are products of such a environment.
> 
> Insha'Allah this will change one day. It must and will. No other solution.


What kind of change are thinking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Gaza needs Salafis to rule so hazzy can be among his brothers, Bayt al Maqdis/ISIS consider Hamas as apostates anyway.

Hamas are the same shit as other Arab govs, they don't accept any opposition as they've clashed with Salafis often yet keyboard commander hazzy only talks about other states. In the end all he wants is the return of Morsi so he can have his missiles in Gaza, nothing new. @Falcon29 Join Hamas instead, forum wars don't help. But you won't risk the comfortable life in the US so keep being the PDF mujahid and don't complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> We have a word here in Saudi Arabia I would like say to you: "امسحها في وجهي".
> 
> Clam the F down al of you, it's not worth it, nothing in this world is worth getting angry of or I sulting each other over some forum. Just calm down and if you can't control your rage close the tab and watch Umm Kolthoom on YouTube.



I willl always come to defense of Algeria. Algeria is much more important than Egypt. Egypt has become laughing stock of Arab world. 


1000 said:


> Gaza needs Salafis to rule so hazzy can be among his brothers, Bayt al Maqdis/ISIS consider Hamas as apostates anyway.
> 
> Hamas are the same shit as other Arab govs, they don't accept any opposition as they've clashed with Salafis often yet keyboard commander hazzy only talks about other states. In the end all he wants is the return of Morsi so he can have his missiles in Gaza, nothing new. @Falcon29 Join Hamas instead, forum wars don't help. But you won't risk the comfortable life in the US so keep being the PDF mujahid and don't complain.



First of all that's lie, IS doesn't consider Hamas apostates. Secondly what happened in one incident with militants wasn't case of opoosition. Hamas already have up rule in Gaza. So no they aren't same thing at all. and they were elected and supposed to rule in west Bank .An d you dumb Arabs call for elections again thinking they will lose this time lol. 

Discussions here have nothing to do with personal life but politics pea brained wannabe Turk.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I willl always come to defense of Algeria. Algeria is much more important than Egypt. Egypt has become laughing stock of Arab world.
> 
> 
> First of all that's lie, IS doesn't consider Hamas apostates. Secondly what happened in one incident with militants wasn't case of opoosition. Hamas already have up rule in Gaza. So no they aren't same thing at all. and they were elected and supposed to rule in west Bank .An d you dumb Arabs call for elections again thinking they will lose this time lol.
> 
> Discussions here have nothing to do with personal life but politics pea brained wannabe Turk.



jew lies


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ahmed Jo said:


> Excellent response. I believe there needs to be a balance of power and influence in arab countries between the Nationalists, Islamists, Socialists, or Monarchists (note: monarchists and nationalists are not the same thing) but this balance needs to be enforced by a strong state security apparatus that is calculative and somewhat neutral to domestic politics. It should have the best interest of the nation at heart because as you may know, things can get out of hand very quickly in the Mideast. I hope I articulated my view correctly.


what if there is a group of people who dont believe in their country or their army what then ?


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> كس اختك
> 
> أختك بتشخ وهي واقفه
> 
> عمك مع أمك
> 
> اخوك مع مراتك
> 
> بنتك مع خالها
> 
> يا ابن الزنا المحارم
> 
> يا ابن الرداحه



I'll learn soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> شكلو فلسطيني.حفر نفق وصل لي اختك ودعس عا شرفك يابن القحبه الفسطينيون اسيادك
> 
> ابوك خالك


الى بيعيش فى الانفاق هو الفار يا ابن المعرص يا متناك


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> كل صرمة يبن 66 شرموطة يا بلد مليون رقاصة


so this is what you can do ? a terrorist lover who is living in the US and all he can do is sit on a pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> so this is what you can do ? a terrorist lover who is living in the US and all he can do is sit on a pc



Next time you think twice before insulting certain people.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> Next time you think twice before insulting certain people.


or what can you do ?


----------



## Frogman

> kul khara ya mitnyak





Falcon29 said:


> Next time you think twice before insulting certain people.


 
Charming as always.

In other news:-

القوات المسلحة تحصد المركز الأول عالمياً فى مسابقة حفظ وتلاوة وتجويد القرآن الكريم بمشاركة 26 دولة عربية وأجنبية...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حقق أبناء القوات المسلحة إنجازاً عالمياً جديداً بحصولهم على المركز الأول فى مسابقة الأمير سلطان الدولية الثامنة لحفظة القرآن الكريم للعسكريين والتى أقيمت بالمملكة العربية السعودية بمشاركة عناصر من جيوش 26 دولة على مستوى العالم.

وقد حصل المقدم / حازم محمد عاطف من قوات الدفاع الجوى على المركز الأول فى مسابقة حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً ، كما حصل الرقيب / محمود حسينى محمود على المركز الرابع فى حفظ عشرين جزء ، وحقق النقيب طيار / محمود حامد محمد المركز الثالث فى مسابقة حفظ وتجويد وتلاوة خمسة أجزاء .

وتأتى أهمية المسابقة فى تأصيل القيم والمبادئ الدينية والروحية التى دعا إليها الدين الإسلامي الحنيف ، وتحقيق التقارب والتآلف بين عناصر القوات المسلحة المشاركين فى المسابقة من كافة الدول والذين تجمعهم كلمات ومعانى القرآن الكريم .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Charming as always.
> 
> In other news:-
> 
> القوات المسلحة تحصد المركز الأول عالمياً فى مسابقة حفظ وتلاوة وتجويد القرآن الكريم بمشاركة 26 دولة عربية وأجنبية...
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> حقق أبناء القوات المسلحة إنجازاً عالمياً جديداً بحصولهم على المركز الأول فى مسابقة الأمير سلطان الدولية الثامنة لحفظة القرآن الكريم للعسكريين والتى أقيمت بالمملكة العربية السعودية بمشاركة عناصر من جيوش 26 دولة على مستوى العالم.
> 
> وقد حصل المقدم / حازم محمد عاطف من قوات الدفاع الجوى على المركز الأول فى مسابقة حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً ، كما حصل الرقيب / محمود حسينى محمود على المركز الرابع فى حفظ عشرين جزء ، وحقق النقيب طيار / محمود حامد محمد المركز الثالث فى مسابقة حفظ وتجويد وتلاوة خمسة أجزاء .
> 
> وتأتى أهمية المسابقة فى تأصيل القيم والمبادئ الدينية والروحية التى دعا إليها الدين الإسلامي الحنيف ، وتحقيق التقارب والتآلف بين عناصر القوات المسلحة المشاركين فى المسابقة من كافة الدول والذين تجمعهم كلمات ومعانى القرآن الكريم .
> 
> 
> View attachment 181300



This is not clear. It states they rank in first place amongst Arab nations in Quran memorization. What do they mean? They have army institution which specializes in Quran recitation?? Because its not likely all 820k Egyptian forces memorize Quran. And you are supposed to reflect off Quran, memorizing it isn't enough. If Egyptian army leadership does that they will get utmost respect amongst Arab world. 

Btw, you can't join Hamas's armed wing unless you memorize Quran.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> This is not clear. It states they rank in first place amongst Arab nations in Quran memorization. What do they mean? They have army institution which specializes in Quran recitation?? Because its not likely all 820k Egyptian forces memorize Quran. And you are supposed to reflect off Quran, memorizing it isn't enough. If Egyptian army leadership does that they will get utmost respect amongst Arab world.
> 
> Btw, you can't join Hamas's armed wing unless you memorize Quran.




There are internal memorisation and recitation competitions among all units and branches and then on the level of the Armed Forces as a whole, participation in these competitions is strictly voluntary. International competitions (usually in SA) are held every now and then, this year the Egyptian team (Air Defence Officer, Air Force pilot, and another Officer) placed first out of the 26 Arab and international teams participating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> There are internal memorisation and recitation competitions among all units and branches and then on the level of the Armed Forces as a whole, participation in these competitions is strictly voluntary. International competitions (usually in SA) are held every now and then, this year the Egyptian team (Air Defence Officer, Air Force pilot, and another Officer) placed first out of the 26 Arab and international teams participating.



Are you saying Arab nations do these competitions for military branches? I am aware Egyptian army does that. Why are you telling me this? It would be great if Arab armies acted off of Quran. They rarely do...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Are you saying Arab nations do these competitions for military branches? I am aware Egyptian army does that. Why are you telling me this? It would be great if Arab armies acted off of Quran. They rarely do...



Yes, just like every military has shooting and fitness competitions (among other things) between units and branches. I wasn't telling you specifically just posting it in the shop. The competition ended today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Yes, just like every military has shooting and fitness competitions (among other things) between units and branches. I wasn't telling you specifically just posting it in the shop. The competition ended today.



It is known Egypt is one of centers of Islam. Long scholarly history with insitustions like Al-Azhar. Also birth of Muslim Brotherhood...etc...

I would rank Egypt after Saudi Arabia in Islamic Studies/fikh/etc.... Maybe Syria after Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Falcon29 said:


> Btw, you can't join Hamas's armed wing unless you memorize Quran.



the underlined word says all about hamas... memorize and not understand... like any silly college student wanting high marks in exams, wanting to become wage-slaves... says all about hamas...

but no... no... gaddafi was a fool, and sheikh yasin and ismail haniya are world leaders and in the history books. 

like i said before, hazzy... those of hamas are indian muslims ( of the wrong kind )... surely, you must know how the indian deobandi/tableeghi mullah, maudoodi, inspired the ikhwaani mullah, sayyid qutb... congrats is in order. 

but of course, i am a fool.


----------



## haman10

jamahir said:


> memorize and not understand... like any silly college student wanting high marks in exams, wanting to become wage-slaves... says all about hamas...


says a gaddafi supporter 

========================

@al-Hasani you're quite informed when it comes to history of SA . thats respectable .

is it a personal hobby for you , or no it was a part of your studies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> says a gaddafi supporter
> 
> ========================
> 
> @al-Hasani you're quite informed when it comes to history of SA . thats respectable .
> 
> is it a personal hobby for you , or no it was a part of your studies ?



I am as well versed in the history of Iraq and Yemen and most of the Arab world. No, it's just something that I have been researching and still do since a very young age. Read a lot of books in Arabic, English etc. about the history of the ME since the Neolithic period and until more recent times. In general history is one of my many interests.

No, I study chemical engineering but sometimes I wish that this field had history in it. Sadly there is none to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

haman10 said:


> says a gaddafi supporter



says the ayatollahi supporter of hamas, delivering arms and money to ismail haniya.

what are you doing in syria, by the way... have you become socialist??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

al-Hasani said:


> I am as well versed in the history of Iraq and Yemen and most of the Arab world. No, it's just something that I have been researching and still do since a very young age. Read a lot of books in Arabic, English etc. about the history of the ME since the Neolithic period and until more recent times. In general history is one of my many interests.
> 
> No, I study chemical engineering but sometimes I wish that this field had history in it. Sadly there is none to see.


lol . i was coming to terms that you had studied history back in SA and moved to EU to follow your will .

anyway , keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

what is this... hazzy and haman thanking my post... to what do i owe the honor??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

haman10 said:


> lol . i was coming to terms that you had studied history back in SA and moved to EU to follow your will .
> 
> anyway , keep it up .



Actually I have studied history in both KSA and France. After all I have lived over half of my life in Europe now. In KSA most of the history is confined to Islamic history though.

Simply put I have far too many interests. Science, technology, astronomy, history, sports (football, basketball, tennis, cycling), photography, military, cuisine, agriculture, art, books, hunting, animal life, cinema, documentaries etc.

Of course I do not count social media here.

Actually I have a slight interest in medicine too (mostly when it comes to diseases (lol) and medical advancements. I find the latter especially interesting. One of my sister's is a GP and my mother is a dermatologist so I am a bit familiar with the health service and how it functions.

A few weeks ago I watched those two very interesting documentaries;











I am just not built to be a doctor. Not sure if I could separate work from private life, I am no fan of hospitals, the responsibility is simply to huge (death and life potentially) and too much stress and I don't like to work in places were death is common, diseases, sorrow etc.

But I do have a huge admiration for doctors, NURSES etc. A lot. Just not for me.

My mother tells me to marry a doctor/nurse because they are generally caring and trustable people, lol. Good potential mother's. I think that this is a accurate observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Zarvan @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah @haman10

I was trying to post content regarding some Hadith but it won't let me post for some reason. I was asking you guys if you believe we are nearing that moment...

يَكُونُ اخْتِلاَفٌ عِنْدَ مَوْتِ خَلِيفَةٍ فَيَخْرُجُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ هَارِبًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ فَيَأْتِيهِ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ فَيُخْرِجُونَهُ وَهُوَ كَارِهٌ فَيُبَايِعُونَهُ بَيْنَ الرُّكْنِ وَالْمَقَامِ وَيُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ بَعْثٌ مِنَ الشَّامِ فَيُخْسَفُ بِهِمْ بِالْبَيْدَاءِ بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ فَإِذَا رَأَى النَّاسُ ذَلِكَ أَتَاهُ أَبْدَالُ الشَّامِ وَعَصَائِبُ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَيُبَايِعُونَهُ بَيْنَ الرُّكْنِ وَالْمَقَامِ ثُمَّ يَنْشَأُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ أَخْوَالُهُ كَلْبٌ فَيَبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِمْ بَعْثًا فَيَظْهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَذَلِكَ بَعْثُ كَلْبٍ وَالْخَيْبَةُ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ غَنِيمَةَ كَلْبٍ فَيَقْسِمُ الْمَالَ وَيَعْمَلُ فِى النَّاسِ بِسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِمْ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَيُلْقِى الإِسْلاَمُ بِجِرَانِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ فَيَلْبَثُ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ ثُمَّ يُتَوَفَّى وَيُصَلِّى عَلَيْهِ الْمُسْلِمُونَ

"*Disagreement will occur at the death of a caliph* and a man of the people of Medina will come... flying forth to Mecca. Some of the people of Mecca will come to him, bring him out against his will and give bay'ah to him between the Rukn and the Maqam. An expeditionary force will then be sent against him from Syria but will be swallowed up in the desert between Mecca and Medina. When the people see that, the God fearing people of Syria and the best people of Iraq will come to him and swear allegiance to him between the Corner and the Maqam. Then there will arise a man of Quraysh whose maternal uncles belong to Kalb and send against them an expeditionary force which will be overcome by them, and that is the expedition of Kalb. Disappointed will be the one who does not receive the booty of Kalb. He will divide the property, and will govern the people by the Sunnah of their Prophet (peace be upon him) and establish Islam on Earth. He will remain seven years..."

..........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@jamahir will you please stop mentioning Gaddafi all the time? What the hell?

Also stop calling him "Imam of all Muslims" too. This is an insult.

You seem to have infested @SALMAN AL-FARSI also.

You guys really need to tell me why you see such a big light with this person. Are you even aware of what his family was doing, he himself, his lunatic behavior and actions?

One of his sons studied here in Copenhagen 5-10 years ago. There were stories of him torturing 1-2 Libyan expats that fled from Libya. Parties every weekend, enormous extravagance etc.

Just like any other ME/Muslim leader. They are all ridiculous with few exceptions.

Hannibal Muammar Gaddafi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Also in 2008, Gaddafi lost a lawsuit he brought in Denmark against the Danish newspaper, _Ekstra Bladet_. The newspaper reported that in 2005, Gaddafi, then a student in Copenhagen, had directed the abduction and beating of a Libyan national at the home of the Libyan consul in Gentofte. Gaddafi failed to appear in court to present his side of the case, and the court ruled that the existing evidence supported _Ekstra Bladet's_ version of events.[6][7]



If Gaddafi really had left such a great legacy in Libya then Libya would not be like it is today. *The strength of a country is not the ruling regime but the people*. His rule destroyed Libya largely. Libya would have been better of with the monarchy. At least they were Muslims. Even Ceylal agrees.



Falcon29 said:


> @Zarvan @al-Hasani @IbnTaymiyyah @haman10
> 
> I was trying to post content regarding some Hadith but it won't let me post for some reason. I was asking you guys if you believe we are nearing that moment...
> 
> يَكُونُ اخْتِلاَفٌ عِنْدَ مَوْتِ خَلِيفَةٍ فَيَخْرُجُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ هَارِبًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ فَيَأْتِيهِ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ فَيُخْرِجُونَهُ وَهُوَ كَارِهٌ فَيُبَايِعُونَهُ بَيْنَ الرُّكْنِ وَالْمَقَامِ وَيُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ بَعْثٌ مِنَ الشَّامِ فَيُخْسَفُ بِهِمْ بِالْبَيْدَاءِ بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ فَإِذَا رَأَى النَّاسُ ذَلِكَ أَتَاهُ أَبْدَالُ الشَّامِ وَعَصَائِبُ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ فَيُبَايِعُونَهُ بَيْنَ الرُّكْنِ وَالْمَقَامِ ثُمَّ يَنْشَأُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ أَخْوَالُهُ كَلْبٌ فَيَبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِمْ بَعْثًا فَيَظْهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَذَلِكَ بَعْثُ كَلْبٍ وَالْخَيْبَةُ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ غَنِيمَةَ كَلْبٍ فَيَقْسِمُ الْمَالَ وَيَعْمَلُ فِى النَّاسِ بِسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِمْ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَيُلْقِى الإِسْلاَمُ بِجِرَانِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ فَيَلْبَثُ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ ثُمَّ يُتَوَفَّى وَيُصَلِّى عَلَيْهِ الْمُسْلِمُونَ
> 
> "*Disagreement will occur at the death of a caliph* and a man of the people of Medina will come... flying forth to Mecca. Some of the people of Mecca will come to him, bring him out against his will and give bay'ah to him between the Rukn and the Maqam. An expeditionary force will then be sent against him from Syria but will be swallowed up in the desert between Mecca and Medina. When the people see that, the God fearing people of Syria and the best people of Iraq will come to him and swear allegiance to him between the Corner and the Maqam. Then there will arise a man of Quraysh whose maternal uncles belong to Kalb and send against them an expeditionary force which will be overcome by them, and that is the expedition of Kalb. Disappointed will be the one who does not receive the booty of Kalb. He will divide the property, and will govern the people by the Sunnah of their Prophet (peace be upon him) and establish Islam on Earth. He will remain seven years..."
> 
> ..........................................



This warrants a long reply.

All I can say is that we in very bad times. People are confused and in despair. They don't know what the future will bring and are afraid. I don't like what I see and have spoken about it for years. Discussed this with many people. It seems that people have their own theories which adds to the confusion.

My own humble opinion is that people have become corrupt and forgot what Islam is really about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani

Exactly that, and we have many disputes regarding events taking place today. How can we surely know if these prophecies are indeed taking place? What if they are fulfilled? What happens to us? Do we fail in life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Exactly that, and we have many disputes regarding events taking place today. How can we surely know if these prophecies are indeed taking place? What if they are fulfilled? What happens to us? Do we fail in life?



Those are big questions that I do not know the answers of. All I can say is that we as people cannot be satisfied with the current situation and I believe that the problems that we see today have appeared for a reason and before we do not solve what causes this we will see even worse times. This is just the beginning. It is in our hands to improve.

Anyway I have to go. Real Sociedad - FC Barcelona in about 25 minutes time. Also I have an exam on Tuesday (24 hour exam) which I thought was tomorrow (lol) so I got 1 more day to prepare for it.

Take care guys and I hope that you and @Frogman and @Mahmoud_EGY make peace and learn to have sane discussions with each other.

P.S.:

I have to say that you disappointed me with all those insults Hazzy. Both 1000, Frogman and Mahmoud are good members and fellow Arabs and they are not anti-Palestine either. They just have somewhat different political views than you. That's all. I am sure that all 3 would like to see an independent Palestine, an end to that tiring conflict and a better region overall.

We are not many Arab users on PDF but we should stick together rather than be in conflict. Outside of your discussions this is the case largely.

They deserve more respect. Sometimes you must be more cool (I have a temper too it's an Arab thing I guess) but it needs to be controlled. We might be both young and this is just a forum but still actions are actions. As religious people such language is bad.

Such behavior can only potentially make people here on PDF turn away from the Palestinian cause. I am not saying that you are any spokesman but if all Palestinians acted this way they would be left with nobody at all but themselves in terms of moral and actual support.

Egypt as a country has done more for Palestine than any other country IMO. That's my humble objective observation based on historical facts.

The MB supporters hatred of anything Egyptian today is getting sick my friend. It needs to stop and will only create more bloodshed and less unity. Is that really what we need more? Another civil war in the region? MIght as well wish for a civil war in the streets of Makkah, Madinah, Al-Quds, Najaf, Karbala etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others

Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this. 

Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)



Im not that religious .. but i do believe in Imam Mahdi... but i dont know if il see Him in my lifetime.. although ive heard alot of people talk about it and talk about Syria and Khorasan (Pak-Iran-Afghanistan) region and so on... but hey 20-21 isnt too far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)



There is nothing to forgive my friend. Everyone has a right to their own opinions. Sometimes those differences of opinions take the form of personal insults, which is wrong, but then the fault is on both parties and not just one. Im sure Im guily of this also.
I will read your link later, because I have spent enough time online for today and I need to study for exam.

Happy new year Hazzy jan.  
May this year bring more victories to the resilient and noble people of Palestine!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im not that religious .. but i do believe in Imam Mahdi... but i dont know if il see Him in my lifetime.. although ive heard alot of people talk about it and talk about Syria and Khorasan (Pak-Iran-Afghanistan) region and so on... but hey 20-21 isnt too far?



I'm sure many of us here aren't that religious. Starting with me, I defintely need to start studying Islam more and pray on time. But we do have good hearts. There are people who are religious and knowledagable but they stay in denial of observing these current events. And they'd rather not take them seriously. Many Arab clerics for example try to die it down and say no this is still far off but they offer no explanation. And they live in nations with monarchs. It doesn't make sense. On other hand, people like us who aren't that religious. Are looking for hope for better days. And hopefully we will be guided on right path. 

As far as I'm aware. When he emerges there will be an army of supporters(volunteers) coming from Mishriq, which is Arabic term for areas in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Chehcyana, Iran and other areas near there. Whilst also supporters in Yemen. Hadith also mentions people in Beit Maqdis which could refer to Palestine or Jerusalem only. 

It does make sense to me.



ResurgentIran said:


> There is nothing to forgive my friend. Everyone has a right to their own opinions. Sometimes those differences of opinions take the form of personal insults, which is wrong, but then the fault is on both parties and not just one. Im sure Im guily of this also.
> I will read your link later, because I have spent enough time online for today and I need to study for exam.
> 
> Happy new year Hazzy jan.
> May this year bring more victories to the resilient and noble people of Palestine!



You too. 

PS: I am not apologizing from position of weakness rather of nobelty 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> hunting, animal life


So when are you coming to South Africa ? We can hunt together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I'm sure many of us here aren't that religious. Starting with me, I defintely need to start studying Islam more and pray on time. But we do have good hearts. There are people who are religious and knowledagable but they stay in denial of observing these current events. And they'd rather not take them seriously. Many Arab clerics for example try to die it down and say no this is still far off but they offer no explanation. And they live in nations with monarchs. It doesn't make sense. On other hand, people like us who aren't that religious. Are looking for hope for better days. And hopefully we will be guided on right path.
> 
> As far as I'm aware. When he emerges there will be an army of supporters(volunteers) coming from Mishriq, which is Arabic term for areas in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Chehcyana, Iran and other areas near there. Whilst also supporters in Yemen. Hadith also mentions people in Beit Maqdis which could refer to Palestine or Jerusalem only.
> 
> It does make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You too.
> 
> PS: I am not apologizing from position of weakness rather of nobelty
> 
> JK



I did not ever think you were weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> The MB supporters hatred of anything Egyptian today is getting sick my friend. It needs to stop and will only create more bloodshed and less unity. Is that really what we need more? Another civil war in the region? MIght as well wish for a civil war in the streets of Makkah, Madinah, Al-Quds, Najaf, Karbala etc.



You keep adding things to your post. Anyways, I disagree, there is much hatred from opposing side. And there won't be settlement nor dispute in my opinion.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> I'm sure many of us here aren't that religious. Starting with me, I defintely need to start studying Islam more and pray on time. But we do have good hearts. There are people who are religious and knowledagable but they stay in denial of observing these current events. And they'd rather not take them seriously. Many Arab clerics for example try to die it down and say no this is still far off but they offer no explanation. And they live in nations with monarchs. It doesn't make sense. On other hand, people like us who aren't that religious. Are looking for hope for better days. And hopefully we will be guided on right path.
> 
> As far as I'm aware. When he emerges there will be an army of supporters(volunteers) coming from Mishriq, which is Arabic term for areas in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Chehcyana, Iran and other areas near there. Whilst also supporters in Yemen. Hadith also mentions people in Beit Maqdis which could refer to Palestine or Jerusalem only.
> 
> It does make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You too.
> 
> PS: I am not apologizing from position of weakness rather of nobelty
> 
> JK



Dnt know brother... but i hope he does come... coz we are in deep crap..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> My hatred for liberal and secular zombies as you call them  is one of the mains reason I want Imam Mahdi to come in my lifetime.
> I swear by Allah the most supreme they will be humiliated and all off the disgusting left wing interpretations of the Quran so called Muslims from Pakistan make on this forum will be debunked.
> 
> I want to leave this country.
> Victory will be granted through Islamist persistence.
> 
> ‘The spark has been ignited in Iraq, and its flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq,
> Abu Musab al-Zarqawi



As you said, people from all spectrums will be shocked. We really need it more than ever. It is to get our senses back in shape. End all civil/social strife and provide security for people. Inshallah. 

I always wanted to live in Palestine but my family disagrees. Btw, be more careful with your statements online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> My hatred for liberal and secular zombies as you call them  is one of the mains reason I want Imam Mahdi to come in my lifetime.
> I swear by Allah the most supreme they will be humiliated and all off the disgusting left wing interpretations of the Quran so called Muslims from Pakistan make on this forum will be debunked.
> 
> I want to leave this country.
> Victory will be granted through Islamist persistence.
> 
> ‘The spark has been ignited in Iraq, and its flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq,
> Abu Musab al-Zarqawi



What does secular mean? im secular..i respect all religions,wish em on their festivities,consider them equal to me in every sense,respect their way of life (even if i disagree with them) and so on... does that make me some evil guy who hates his own religion?


----------



## jamahir

al-Hasani said:


> @jamahir will you please stop mentioning Gaddafi all the time? What the hell?



firstly, i talk here of many things... astronomy, space travel, ladies, music, films and of course, political ideologies.

secondly, he was the last older-time great muslim leader, a unique man... i am still waiting for your work that will surpass the green book.

how come there is an entire long running thread insulting bashar al-assad, day in and day out ( the syria "civil war" thread ), and you object to me talking about a ideology that should be acceptable to anyone with common sense.

so which leader ( muslim or otherwise ) do you say should we talk of... name those in the last 1000 years.



al-Hasani said:


> Also stop calling him "Imam of all Muslims" too. This is an insult.



insulting to who... the white house??

i am insulted when bbc and cnn call the saudi king the "custodian of the holy two mosques"... who gave them the right... certainly not me.

gaddafi is the imam by his words, works, ideas and ambitions... if he is dead then there should be another imam, and that should be a person whom people like me accept... that is common sense and justice, because people like me are above race, mysticism and nationality.



al-Hasani said:


> Just like any other ME/Muslim leader. They are all ridiculous with few exceptions.



who do you say are the exceptions?? sincere question.



al-Hasani said:


> If Gaddafi really had left such a great legacy in Libya then Libya would not be like it is today.



surely, you have not forgotten those nato planes, ships, allies and proxies bombarding and cutting libya for months in 2011... or were jinns flying those planes or rowing those ships... surely, all that didn't happen in a virtual reality game.



al-Hasani said:


> The strength of a country is not the ruling regime but the people.



hence the name "jamahiriya", a society governed by the masses... yes, there was corruption within libya, and it wasn't the true communist society, but that has not arrived yet and every sensible person should forward the proper ideology to achieve true communism.

tell me, did gaddafi and his evil henchmen for 40 years magically control the masses, and did that magic suddenly die out in 2011 thereby allowing the masses to rise up against him.

for once, please do read the "great great charter".



al-Hasani said:


> His rule destroyed Libya largely.



1. how did his "rule" destroy libya??

2. when you say "rule", you are not really considering the libyan system... so maybe what we need here is a proper libyan.



al-Hasani said:


> Libya would have been better of with the monarchy. At least they were Muslims.



in that case taliban are also muslim.



al-Hasani said:


> Even Ceylal agrees.



ceylal must think again... he once answered my query about the algerian singer, souad massi... she now lives in france, i think... he said algerians respect her... i wonder if algeria becomes present libya ( which has become taliban-time afghanistan ) whether souad massi and other ladies will be able to do what they wish... ceylal must think again.


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What does secular mean? im secular..i respect all religions,wish em on their festivities,consider them equal to me in every sense,respect their way of life (even if i disagree with them) and so on... does that make me some evil guy who hates his own religion?



I believe our focus currently is less on others but rather on solving our own internal issues and reaching stable, widely accepted resolution for our peoples. And this is what will happen but we will be attacked following this and if that war is going to happen then it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> ‘The spark has been ignited in Iraq, and its flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq,
> Abu Musab al-Zarqawi




No my friend.

The spark has been ignited in Peshawar, and it's flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq. - Fazal Hayat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jamahir said:


> firstly, i talk here of many things... astronomy, space travel, ladies, music, films and of course, political ideologies.
> 
> secondly, he was the last older-time great muslim leader, a unique man... i am still waiting for your work that will surpass the green book.
> 
> how come there is an entire long running thread insulting bashar al-assad, day in and day out ( the syria "civil war" thread ), and you object to me talking about a ideology that should be acceptable to anyone with common sense.
> 
> so which leader ( muslim or otherwise ) do you say should we talk of... name those in the last 1000 years.
> 
> 
> 
> insulting to who... the white house??
> 
> i am insulted when bbc and cnn call the saudi king the "custodian of the holy two mosques"... who gave them the right... certainly not me.
> 
> gaddafi is the imam by his words, works, ideas and ambitions... if he is dead then there should be another imam, and that should be a person whom people like me accept... that is common sense and justice, because people like me are above race, mysticism and nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> who do you say are the exceptions?? sincere question.
> 
> 
> 
> surely, you have not forgotten those nato planes, ships, allies and proxies bombarding and cutting libya for months in 2011... or were jinns flying those planes or rowing those ships... surely, all that didn't happen in a virtual reality game.
> 
> 
> 
> hence the name "jamahiriya", a society governed by the masses... yes, there was corruption within libya, and it wasn't the true communist society, but that has not arrived yet and every sensible person should forward the proper ideology to achieve true communism.
> 
> tell me, did gaddafi and his evil henchmen for 40 years magically control the masses, and did that magic suddenly die out in 2011 thereby allowing the masses to rise up against him.
> 
> for once, please do read the "great great charter".
> 
> 
> 
> 1. how did his "rule" destroy libya??
> 
> 2. when you say "rule", you are not really considering the libyan system... so maybe what we need here is a proper libyan.
> 
> 
> 
> in that case taliban are also muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> ceylal must think again... he once answered my query about the algerian singer, souad massi... she now lives in france, i think... he said algerians respect her... i wonder if algeria becomes present libya ( which has become taliban-time afghanistan ) whether souad massi and other ladies will be able to do what they wish... ceylal must think again.





Ever wonder how unlucky the lslamic leaders who attended the Second Islamic Conference (1974?) held in Lahore/Pakistan were?

King Faisal = Shot 
Anwar Sadat = Shot
Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto = Hanged
Gaddafi = Shot
etc?

All these people thought of making a strong Islamic block... and died unnatural deaths...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

1000 said:


> No my friend.
> 
> The spark has been ignited in Peshawar, and it's flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq. - Fazal Hayat


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> I believe our focus currently is less on others but rather on solving our own internal issues and reaching stable, widely accepted resolution for our peoples. And this is what will happen but we will be attacked following this and if that war is going to happen then it will happen.



We should first make ourselves better... work for our countries.. and so on... before pointing at others.. today our countries are in deep shit... not because of others... but our own fuk ups!


----------



## Gufi

al-Hasani said:


> No chef at all.


You need to explore Chinese food there are some wonderful dishes that one needs to try


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1000 said:


> No my friend.
> 
> The spark has been ignited in Peshawar, and it's flames will grow until they burn the Crusader armies in Dabiq. - Fazal Hayat


who is Fazal Hayat?


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We should first make ourselves better... work for our countries.. and so on... before pointing at others.. today our countries are in deep shit... not because of others... but our own fuk ups!



It's both us and due to others. But this is reason of his emergence. I don't believe we are capable without him. And with current political/military establishments we have.


----------



## jamahir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto = Hanged
> Gaddafi = Shot
> 
> All these people thought of making a strong Islamic block... and died unnatural deaths...



those two, most of all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@IbnTaymiyyah 

ignore his mockery/satire. He is confused person.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jamahir said:


> those two, most of all.



King Faisal was also a good guy...


----------



## 1000

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> who is Fazal Hayat?



Fazlullah, emir of the Caliphate in the subcontinent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What does secular mean? im secular..i respect all religions,wish em on their festivities,consider them equal to me in every sense,respect their way of life (even if i disagree with them) and so on... does that make me some evil guy who hates his own religion?



I do find it curious that fundamentalists of all religions have this 'hatred' of secular systems.

More people with your outlook are needed in our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@jamahir

I don't give a crap about your Gaddafi clown. Any ruler that controls the two most holy sites on the planet (Makkah and Madinah) is called that. The lunatic got killed by his own people and thanks for that. One idiot less. Stop trying to start this discussion for the 1000th time in a few months.

His green book is the biggest nonsense written in a very long time.

Don't turn the Arab section into your Gaddafi obsession. Nobody here is interested. Libyans hate his *** and that's all that matters.

The Arab world is not interested in neither Western or Eastern puppets. On our own we could become a superpower only rivaled by China and USA if we united. Stop trying to make Eastern backed dictators in the Arab world better than the Western ones. There is no difference. Only in the Eastern backed ones being much bigger failures and ruining their countries.

What we need is a strong Arab Islamic leader but not like the current Islamists who are largely total failures ruining the reputation of Islam and Muslims.

If that person is Imam Mahdi (AS) then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1000 said:


> Fazlullah, emir of the Caliphate in the subcontinent



Mullah Fazlullah.... aka mullah radio.. aka soon to be fukin dead cocksucker.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @IbnTaymiyyah
> 
> ignore his mockery/satire. He is confused person.



Nope, you're the one that's confused and explodes from time to time i'm more stable,


----------



## Chronos

@al-Hasani 

As a keralite, I continue to thank Saudi and other Arab countries contribution to our economy.

Thank you for not bankrupting us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)



I am not religious at all, but I know that the hour of judgement and the preludes to it are not known to anyone except God, calculations and numbers immediately makes the argument moot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> I am not religious at all, but I know that the hour of judgement and the preludes to it are not known to anyone except God, calculations and numbers immediately makes the argument moot.



Ignore numbers part but rest of information is related to context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> I believe our focus currently is less on others but rather on solving our own internal issues and reaching stable, widely accepted resolution for our peoples. And this is what will happen but we will be attacked following this and if that war is going to happen then it will happen.



I say ignore all this end of times BS and instead focus to work on ourselves for now and now alone. I hate people who decide to wait for a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Gufi said:


> You need to explore Chinese food there are some wonderful dishes that one needs to try



I am not well-versed in the various Chinese cuisines. Some of the dishes that I have tasted have been both good and bad. Based on that I prefer Thai/Indonesian/Malasyian etc. cuisine (the dishes that I have tasted at least) if we are speaking about East Asia. Too much pork is eaten in China and strange foods. Don't misunderstand me as I am otherwise a big fan of China.



Selous said:


> So when are you coming to South Africa ? We can hunt together



I always wanted to go on a safari! Or shark cage diving with great white sharks and other predators. You can do that in KSA as well privately if you know the right people. Looking those beasts in the eyes while shitting myself. I suspect that it to be a great, great adrenaline rush.

Hunting is a big thing on the Peninsula.



Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> As a keralite, I continue to thank Saudi and other Arab countries contribution to our economy.
> 
> Thank you for not bankrupting us.



Well, bro, I am afraid that this is called mutual interests.

No reason to thank anybody or anything. Business goes both ways. I have very good views of people of Kerala from personal experience. Just on PDF you and @levina are probably the two most friendly Indian users. Ties with Southern India and the Arabian Peninsula are 5000 years or so. Not a coincidence that some of the first mosques in the world were built in Southern India! I would love to visit as I love beaches and the sea. It's dear to most Hijazis outside of the mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Inshalllah he will be overthrown by a legitimate leader who actually make gains and spreads Sharia.
> He is not Caliph material.



The leader swore allegiance to the Caliph Baghdadi, he follows Baghdadi's guidelines and did so at the Peshawar attack as well. 

Pakistani terror group swears allegiance to Islamic State - Telegraph



> I would go further into details on how failed your country is but ....
> You have a story ready. You have been through a lot and Pakistan would be in pieces if the same had happened.


I have facts no stories, failed can be said about Pakistan as well, the reason you're in the UK, no further details needed.


----------



## Sugarcane

Mosamania said:


> I am not religious at all, but I know that the hour of judgement and the preludes to it are not known to anyone except God, calculations and numbers immediately makes the argument moot.



u alive or its ghost?


----------



## Falcon29

Mosamania said:


> I say ignore all this end of times BS and instead focus to work on ourselves for now and now alone. I hate people who decide to wait for a miracle.



There's no way Arabs can work on their selves with current leadership they have. World isn't like it was in past. Today it is globalisation. You need to earn your spot.


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @1000
> I was born here.


Same.




> Iraqis are leaving.* Not countries but the eart*.... No further details needed.


Just like Pakistanis.

However not the point, Leader Fazlullah was following the teachings of Caliph Baghdadi when massacring Peshawar children of soldiers, i'm teaching you about the ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

and some good recipes from the Mediterranean would be appreciated


al-Hasani said:


> I am not well-versed in the various Chinese cuisines.


Sichuan Eggplant, Sichuan Fried rice and Sichuan beef stir fry try these some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Falcon29 said:


> There's no way Arabs can work on their selves with current leadership they have. World isn't like it was in past. Today it is globalisation. You need to earn your spot.



Before the leadership is wrong, Arabs themselves are wrong, so easy to brainwash and swing their opinion in whatever which way, extremely emotional and unpragmatic, Arabs themselves are what's wrong, and that is what they need to change, once the get rid of their tunnel vision and thinking of themselves VS the world and instead think of themselves plus the world you will see true change. We don't live in an island far cut off from the rest of the universe with everyone else in the universe only out to get us and is obsessed about us. 

Arabs think so highly of themselves they believe the entire world is afraid of them and conspiring collectively against them in whatever which way. We need to stop looking at stars and starts looking at ourselves for what we really are. Always blaming someone else for own mistakes, it is the leaders today, the west tomorrow, the traitor east the next, no, these people don't give two S'es about Arabs, they are just after their interests and that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Selous

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)


Bismillah arRhaman arRahim
I read the article and I must say that I was not impressed. The author seems to base some of his theory on the work of a guy called Harun Yahya. I don't know if you know him but his real name is Adnan Oktar and he is a untrustworthy fellow. He warrants a thread of his own so I will rest his case. The author of the article uses no sahih hadith or Quran to back his claims, just some obscure opinions of some scholars.
Anyways back to the topic: as much as I have read on the topic of the end of times and the emergence of Imam Mahdi I can say the following:
1) This Ummah is going to be the last Ummah on earth. Thus the end of this Ummah will occur towards the end of times. The End of Times is one of those things which is classified as being part of Ilm ul Ghaib. This means that none but Allah (SWT) has complete knowledge regarding it.

They ask you, [O Muhammad], about the Hour: when is its arrival? Say, "Its knowledge is only with my Lord. None will reveal its time except Him. It lays heavily upon the heavens and the earth. It will not come upon you except unexpectedly." They ask you as if you are familiar with it. Say, "Its knowledge is only with Allah , but most of the people do not know."
[Surah Al Araf ayah 187]

Thus from this we gain that calculating when the End of Times is going to occur is a waste of time.
What we do know is that we are living closer to the End of Times as compared to the other Ummats that passed before us and that a relatively short period of time is left for the Last Hour. Exactly how short it is is known only to Allah (SWT).

2) Imam Mahdi has been described in the Ahadeeth as an individual from the family of Nabi Muhammad (SAW) who will appear suddenly towards the end. His name will be Muhammad. His coming will be preceded by great disunity amongst Muslims and the spread of injustice and violence throughout the world. He himself will not know that he is the Mahdi till the night before his appearance.
He will be performing tawaaf when he will be recognized. People will rush to pledge allegiance to him between Hajar al Aswad and Maqam Ibraheem. Armies will be sent out against him and will be destroyed. He will rule over the Muslims for a few years (7 I think) and will spread justice and peace throughout the world and will be present when Hazrat Isa returns. He will lead Hazrat Isa in salah.
There are many ahadeeth (some sahih...others not so much) regarding the Mahdi and describe him in detail. As to his coming only Allah (SWT) knows when.

3) I think think that when the Mahdi comes all true Muslims will know in their hearts that he is truly here. Besides that the descriptions of him in the Ahadeeth and the events that will follow him should be sufficient in guiding us.
Once he appears I think that every Muslim should try and pledge allegiance to him and follow his every instruction. Even if some Muslims are unable to reach him...I am pretty sure he will reach them 
But since we do not know when he is going to come we should not give up in despair...seeing all the misery around us but rather try to spread justice and peace everywhere. There is work to be done and the responsibility is ours to do it. The Mahdi will simply be that shining light that will come when the world will seem darkest. That is something to look forward to...to know that when things will be at their worst we can expect a savior. As long as he does not come then perhaps things are not yet so bad 

For more info check out Before and After the Last Hour by Ibn Kathir.

Wallahu a'lam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> I am not well-versed in the various Chinese cuisines. Some of the dishes that I have tasted have been both good and bad. Based on that I prefer Thai/Indonesian/Malasyian etc. cuisine (the dishes that I have tasted at least) if we are speaking about East Asia. Too much pork is eaten in China and strange foods. Don't misunderstand me as I am otherwise a big fan of China.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to go on a safari! Or shark cage diving with great white sharks and other predators. You can do that in KSA as well privately if you know the right people. Looking those beasts in the eyes while shitting myself. I suspect that it to be a great, great adrenaline rush.
> 
> Hunting is a big thing on the Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, bro, I am afraid that this is called mutual interests.
> 
> No reason to thank anybody or anything. Business goes both ways. I have very good views of people of Kerala from personal experience. Just on PDF you and @levina are probably the two most friendly Indian users. Ties with Southern India and the Arabian Peninsula are 5000 years or so. Not a coincidence that some of the first mosques in the world were built in Southern India! I would love to visit as I love beaches and the sea. It's dear to most Hijazis outside of the mountains.



I was in India not more than a month ago.

I have to say, the sectarian hankering worries me.


----------



## Falcon29

ebray said:


> Some people during the Tatar invasion also misunderstood end times eschatology and swore by Allah(SWT) that the world was about to end. It's better to be always optimistic, always hopeful no matter how hard one's situation is, avoid yourself from all kinds of current fitnah (like group-ism), instead focus on yourself.



People were not knowledgeable then. There are signs for us to observe. And yes whole point here is to work on ourselves. But I disagree with you, hadeeth states there will be groups of Muslims not by sects but groups on their views/actions. We need to stop giving our rulers excuses by claiming generalizing is wrong. No it isn't. You are also encouraging community just to sit back and watch when we have responsiblities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> I was in India not more than a month ago.
> 
> I have to say, the sectarian hankering worries me.



Right now FC Barcelona's horrible performance worries me more and ruining my evening.

In all seriousness then I was not aware of that. What is that bound in? Is it Muslim-Muslim bitching or Muslim-Hindu? Sectarianism is everywhere. People confuse sectarianism with the religious form while it exists in almost every field out there.


----------



## Falcon29

Selous said:


> Bismillah arRhaman arRahim
> I read the article and I must say that I was not impressed. The author seems to base some of his theory on the work of a guy called Harun Yahya. I don't know if you know him but his real name is Adnan Oktar and he is a untrustworthy fellow. He warrants a thread of his own so I will rest his case. The author of the article uses no sahih hadith or Quran to back his claims, just some obscure opinions of some scholars.
> Anyways back to the topic: as much as I have read on the topic of the end of times and the emergence of Imam Mahdi I can say the following:
> 1) This Ummah is going to be the last Ummah on earth. Thus the end of this Ummah will occur towards the end of times. The End of Times is one of those things which is classified as being part of Ilm ul Ghaib. This means that none but Allah (SWT) has complete knowledge regarding it.
> 
> They ask you, [O Muhammad], about the Hour: when is its arrival? Say, "Its knowledge is only with my Lord. None will reveal its time except Him. It lays heavily upon the heavens and the earth. It will not come upon you except unexpectedly." They ask you as if you are familiar with it. Say, "Its knowledge is only with Allah , but most of the people do not know."
> [Surah Al Araf ayah 187]
> 
> Thus from this we gain that calculating when the End of Times is going to occur is a waste of time.
> What we do know is that we are living closer to the End of Times as compared to the other Ummats that passed before us and that a relatively short period of time is left for the Last Hour. Exactly how short it is is known only to Allah (SWT).
> 
> 2) Imam Mahdi has been described in the Ahadeeth as an individual from the family of Nabi Muhammad (SAW) who will appear suddenly towards the end. His name will be Muhammad. His coming will be preceded by great disunity amongst Muslims and the spread of injustice and violence throughout the world. He himself will not know that he is the Mahdi till the night before his appearance.
> He will be performing tawaaf when he will be recognized. People will rush to pledge allegiance to him between Hajar al Aswad and Maqam Ibraheem. Armies will be sent out against him and will be destroyed. He will rule over the Muslims for a few years (7 I think) and will spread justice and peace throughout the world and will be present when Hazrat Isa returns. He will lead Hazrat Isa in salah.
> There are many ahadeeth (some sahih...others not so much) regarding the Mahdi and describe him in detail. As to his coming only Allah (SWT) knows when.
> 
> 3) I think think that when the Mahdi comes all true Muslims will know in their hearts that he is truly here. Besides that the descriptions of him in the Ahadeeth and the events that will follow him should be sufficient in guiding us.
> Once he appears I think that every Muslim should try and pledge allegiance to him and follow his every instruction. Even if some Muslims are unable to reach him...I am pretty sure he will reach them
> But since we do not know when he is going to come we should not give up in despair...seeing all the misery around us but rather try to spread justice and peace everywhere. There is work to be done and the responsibility is ours to do it. The Mahdi will simply be that shining light that will come when the world will seem darkest. That is something to look forward to...to know that when things will be at their worst we can expect a savior. As long as he does not come then perhaps things are not yet so bad
> 
> For more info check out Before and After the Last Hour by Ibn Kathir.
> 
> Wallahu a'lam



I agree that calculation aren't right, I used source for informative content. Yes I have heard of him brother and know about his issues. I don't read his content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

al-Hasani said:


> Any ruler that controls the two most holy sites on the planet (Makkah and Madinah) is called that.



a ruler who is kept in place by western governments.



al-Hasani said:


> The Arab world is not interested in neither Western or Eastern puppets.



enough of your "arab world" obsession... there is mostly no common political ideology that binds west asia and north africa... please understand that once and for all.

and puppets, you say...



al-Hasani said:


> On our own we could become a superpower only rivaled by China and USA if we united.



will saudia unite with syria?? will qatar unite with egypt?? will yemen unite with algeria??



al-Hasani said:


> If that person is Imam Mahdi (AS) then so be it.



let me guess... arab, again?? 



al-Hasani said:


> The lunatic got killed by his own people and thanks for that. One idiot less.



how nice that your views are the same as hillary clinton, british prime minister and israel government... oh, but when were they ever different??



al-Hasani said:


> Libyans hate his *** and that's all that matters.



like i said, bring a proper libyan to pdf... i personally knew a person who was a position there.

---------------

i recommend you create a saudia defence forum in which you spin fantasies of "arab world".

i am reporting your post.



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @1000
> I was born here. I want to leave and probably will.
> Iraqis are leaving. Not countries but the eart.... No further details needed.



your earlier post has been reported for supporting qaeda.


----------



## Selous

@jamahir yes Imam Mahdi will be an Arab...as was Nabi Muhammad (SAW).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)


فى حديث ينفع فى الموقف دة 
اعمل لحياتك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا
about your apology i apologize as well i used words that simply should not be said no matter what 
but i dont want every one to act as if there is no problem there is as long as any country not doing what you think is right to you they are fighting islam. our religion is bigger than any political group or militia if you want to serve islam be a good example in your life to all think of a way to improve your life and life of every one around you 
me too i am hostile to some political views but this is for a good reason i have seen the destruction and death caused by them nothing in the world justify what happened in all the middle east all this death

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Selous said:


> @jamahir yes Imam Mahdi will be an Arab.



what about one from south asia whose name includes "muhammad" and perhaps has arab ancestry??


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> Right now FC Barcelona's horrible performance worries me more and ruining my evening.
> 
> In all seriousness then I was not aware of that. What is that bound in? Is it Muslim-Muslim bitching or Muslim-Hindu? Sectarianism is everywhere. People confuse sectarianism with the religious form while it exists in almost every field out there.



Well right now in power is a Hindu nationalist party. When I opened up a newspaper it seemed everyday there some sort of comments made against secular folk and other minorities.

It is political posturing. But India always had unorganised pogroms caused by a misstep.

Even before the Mughals, India had an immense Buddhist and Hindu history. 

I think for a lot of Indians, they look at the country now, and think what's wrong. They point the blame at everyone but themselves.

I think the disappointment that India can be great but we are falling short, way short is disappointing to some.


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Well right now in power is a Hindu nationalist party. When I opened up a newspaper it seemed everyday there some sort of comments made against secular folk and other minorities.
> 
> It is political posturing. But India always had unorganised pogroms caused by a misstep.
> 
> Even before the Mughals, India had an immense Buddhist and Hindu history.
> 
> I think for a lot of Indians, they look at the country now, and think what's wrong. They point the blame at everyone but themselves.
> 
> I think the disappointment that India can be great but we are falling short, way short is disappointing to some.



To tell you honestly then I see problems in Europe as well. Growing unemployment, lesser level of innovation than before, too much laziness and largely empty self-confidence, more intolerance and political radicalism, growing disunity in the EU, decreasing populations, too many elders and too few people to provide for them and the current level of living declining etc. Still the problems are nowhere near those found in the developing world where even the most basic challenges are
hardly solved rationally.

This is nothing. Wait and see how the developing world will look like in 50-60 years time with additional 1-2 billion people. There will be major wars, migrations, fighting about the increasingly limited natural resources etc.

I have only faith in technological advancements nowadays almost.

How is the situation in New Zealand?


----------



## Chronos

al-Hasani said:


> To tell you honestly then I see problems in Europe as well. Growing unemployment, lesser level of innovation than before, too much laziness and largely empty self-confidence, more intolerance and political radicalism, growing disunity in the EU, decreasing populations, too many elders and too few people to provide for them and the current level of living declining etc. Still the problems are nowhere near those found in the developing world where even the most basic challenges are
> hardly solved rationally.
> 
> This is nothing. Wait and see how the developing world will look like in 50-60 years time with additional 1-2 billion people. There will be major wars, migrations, fighting about the increasingly limited natural resources etc.
> 
> I have only faith in technological advancements nowadays almost.
> 
> How is the situation in New Zealand?



Honestly. New Zealand has no major problems. The big topics are privatisation, cost of living, and general life issues.

I feel like New Zealand is blessed that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> "*Disagreement will occur at the death of a caliph* and a man of the people of Medina will come... flying forth to Mecca. Some of the people of Mecca will come to him, bring him out against his will and give bay'ah to him between the Rukn and the Maqam. An expeditionary force will then be sent against him from Syria but will be swallowed up in the desert between Mecca and Medina. When the people see that, the God fearing people of Syria and the best people of Iraq will come to him and swear allegiance to him between the Corner and the Maqam. Then there will arise a man of Quraysh whose maternal uncles belong to Kalb and send against them an expeditionary force which will be overcome by them, and that is the expedition of Kalb. Disappointed will be the one who does not receive the booty of Kalb. He will divide the property, and will govern the people by the Sunnah of their Prophet (peace be upon him) and establish Islam on Earth. He will remain seven years..."


well this haddith was collected by Abu dawood if you must know . he was a persian sunni muslim . his work is generally accepted in sunni jurisprudence , but in shia .... you know .... not as much .

so being a shia muslim (  ) i've done a heck lot of research on this but TBH i've no intention to share it at all for the reasons we all know .

Do i believe that imam mahdi will come sooner than expected ? yeah ! do i believe that our version of islam is not islamic anymore ? yeah ! do i think we need a huge change ? heck yeah !!

but can we really estimate when our savior will come ? heck no !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran @Selous @Pakistani shaheens @DESERT FIGHTER @ebray @haman10 @Mootaz-khelifi @Tunisian Marine Corps @SALMAN AL-FARSI @IbnTaymiyyah @Zarvan @Mosamania @JUBA @others
> 
> Forgive me for any past remarks. I apologize. I want you all to read this and tell me your opinion. It sounds convincing with exception of some couple hadiths that are weak. What do you think? What do we do as Muslims overseas? If this indeed occurs. I know you aren't scholars but it seems like nobody can answer these questions. And then there are people who could but because their political perspectives/confusion don't want to. And there are many Muslims who believe what's occuring in Syria can't be prelude to this.
> 
> Imam mahdi is coming 2020-21: Imam Mahdi is coming 2020-21 (The khalifa of 21st century to rule the world)


Well Imam mehdi will gonna come in this world, there is no doubt about it but no one exactly knows when. Only Almighty Allah is aware of this.
I am actually not a islamic scholar but i have read some where that prior to the emergence of Imam Mahdi, the sufyani will emerge from damascus and he will be tyrant and will spread chaos in this world. And he will send an army to kill Imam Mahdi. But before it reaches to Imam Mahdi, his army will be swallowed by earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> فى حديث ينفع فى الموقف دة
> اعمل لحياتك كانك تعيش ابدا واعمل لاخرتك كانك تموت غدا
> about your apology i apologize as well i used words that simply should not be said no matter what
> but i dont want every one to act as if there is no problem there is as long as any country not doing what you think is right to you they are fighting islam. our religion is bigger than any political group or militia if you want to serve islam be a good example in your life to all think of a way to improve your life and life of every one around you
> me too i am hostile to some political views but this is for a good reason i have seen the destruction and death caused by them nothing in the world justify what happened in all the middle east all this death



I have seen violence/suffering since I was child. And I know what it is to be victim of political conspiracy from superpower and regional power. Besides our people, other Arabs in region are now victims to same thing. Because violence occurs doesn't mean political views may be wrong. Sometimes violence has to occur. Today's violence in ME is excessive. Much of it isn't done for right thing, but this is what Fitnah is. Egyptians/Saudis aren't as desperate Palestinians/Syrians. We want change more than you guys. And the lack of any political leverage in Arab world means more suffering for us. And let's be honest, Arab league is nice gimmick platform. In reality though arabness won't change anything for us. It is Islam that will. Without Islam you know how Arabs are to each other, very divided, very arrogant, incapable of anything besides lying to their people. We are not saying let militias take over. We are saying you play the role they are trying to play. However we aren't. Therefore you will always see such political views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Mosamania said:


> I say ignore all this end of times BS.



Oh. You could have avoided 'BS' at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Well Imam mehdi will gonna come in this world, there is no doubt about it but no one exactly knows when. Only Almighty Allah is aware of this.
> I am actually not a islamic scholar but i have read some where that prior to the emergence of Imam Mahdi, the sufyani will emerge from damascus and he will be tyrant and will spread chaos in this world. And he will send an army to kill Imam Mahdi. But before it reaches to Imam Mahdi, his army will be swallowed by earth.



I have read it is weak hadith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

People all complaining about the end-times and Imam Mahdi and whatnot; no body's focused on making sure they're even eligible for Jannah  
The following video answers some of that end-times stuff, and why there's something more than important than that. In my opinion there shouldn't be anything Shias have a problem with, give it a go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Falcon29 said:


> I have seen violence/suffering since I was child. And I know what it is to be victim of political conspiracy from superpower and regional power. Besides our people, other Arabs in region are now victims to same thing. Because violence occurs doesn't mean political views may be wrong. Sometimes violence has to occur. Today's violence in ME is excessive. Much of it isn't done for right thing, but this is what Fitnah is. Egyptians/Saudis aren't as desperate Palestinians/Syrians. We want change more than you guys. And the lack of any political leverage in Arab world means more suffering for us. And let's be honest, Arab league is nice gimmick platform. In reality though arabness won't change anything for us. It is Islam that will. Without Islam you know how Arabs are to each other, very divided, very arrogant, incapable of anything besides lying to their people. We are not saying let militias take over. We are saying you play the role they are trying to play. However we aren't. Therefore you will always see such political views.


sometimes change is not always a good thing even if things are bad there is always worse examples are all around us in the region my opinion is when things went bad in the so called arab spring protests and riots should have been canceled to protect the region from this madness


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hey Hazzy, I found the perfect girl for you






I think she will make you relaaaaaax 

@Falcon29 @al-Hasani @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Armstrong (you pervert! ) @1000


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> sometimes change is not always a good thing even if things are bad there is always worse examples are all around us in the region my opinion is when things went bad in the so called arab spring protests and riots should have been canceled to protect the region from this madness



Problem with Arab spring was that everyone had different vision. MB had strongest vision which almost went well. But Iran/Arab nations/Israel didn't like them. That doesn't mean they worked together. No, they each have their own interests.Iran in Syria and Arab nations in Egypt , Iraq and Syria. So this all collided and we got miserable conflict. Now MB can't implement vision. Iran has lost a lot and is still trying to maintain situation. Arab nations are back pedaling after we saw ISIS try take advantage of opportunity. Which seems like you want that as well. However while it may sound good right now it may have bad counter effect over time. We dealt with it with simple approach which won't work. And no one will be happy in near future. It's unfortunate and I dint know how it will play out.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Falcon29 @1000 @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran

I have a solution to the problems of the ME.






10-20 of such atomic bombs with a similar kiloton yield would solve it all.

Have some fun;

NUKEMAP (Classic) by Alex Wellerstein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy bro, I was just joking with that video btw. I hope you did not offense. lol


----------



## Chronos

ResurgentIran said:


> Hazzy bro, I was just joking with that video btw. I hope you did not offense. lol



Off topic, your avatar always makes me smile 



haman10 said:


> well this haddith was collected by Abu dawood if you must know . he was a persian sunni muslim . his work is generally accepted in sunni jurisprudence , but in shia .... you know .... not as much .
> 
> so being a shia muslim (  ) i've done a heck lot of research on this but TBH i've no intention to share it at all for the reasons we all know .
> 
> Do i believe that imam mahdi will come sooner than expected ? yeah ! do i believe that our version of islam is not islamic anymore ? yeah ! do i think we need a huge change ? heck yeah !!
> 
> but can we really estimate when our savior will come ? heck no !



I forget it was you haman! Greetings my Iranian brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Ravi Nair said:


> Off topic, your avatar always makes me smile
> 
> 
> 
> I forget it was you haman! Greetings my Iranian brother.



Arabian ostrich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wonder if @ResurgentIran is a descendent of an Arabian ostrich himself.

I am sure that @Falcon29 ancestors helped hunt the Arabian ostrich to extinction in Palestine as pictured;









Has anyone here eaten ostrich eggs or ostrich? I wonder how it tastes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> @Falcon29 @1000 @Mahmoud_EGY @ResurgentIran
> 
> I have a solution to the problems of the ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-20 of such atomic bombs with a similar kiloton yield would solve it all.
> 
> Have some fun;
> 
> NUKEMAP (Classic) by Alex Wellerstein


this would solve everything but i am sure i can think of something better


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Hazzy bro, I was just joking with that video btw. I hope you did not offense. lol



Bro I know lol I had people over I couldn't open it in front of them 



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> this would solve everything but i am sure i can think of something better



We need new generation like generation of Sahaba. In the past 70 years Arabs have done so many sick things towards each other. Still there are hundreds of millions of sick Arabs . But slowly it's changing hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

good laugh, but the saudi guy was rude...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

al-Hasani said:


> I always wanted to go on a safari! Or shark cage diving with great white sharks and other predators.


You dare devil!!






al-Hasani said:


> No reason to thank anybody or anything. Business goes both ways. I have very good views of people of Kerala from personal experience. Just on PDF you and @levina are probably the two most friendly Indian users.


I know most of the Indians here 're trolls but they 're equally friendly..trust me  .
I was flummoxed to see how the rivals on the forum (read Indians and Pakistanis) 're best buddies outside pdf. Lol
They all put up a troll show here. 




Ravi Nair said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> As a keralite, I continue to thank Saudi and other Arab countries contribution to our economy.
> 
> Thank you for not bankrupting us.


Lol
you're a kiwi now...

btw how was your trip to India??


----------



## Chronos

levina said:


> You dare devil!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of the Indians here 're trolls but they 're equally friendly..trust me  .
> I was flummoxed to see how the rivals on the forum (read Indians and Pakistanis) 're best buddies outside pdf. Lol
> They all put up a troll show here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> you're a kiwi now...
> 
> btw how was your trip to India??



Kerala changed a lot. I have to say.

The village that I was born in in Mallappurram that had like 2000 people now has over 20,000 people and is a big town.

within 10 years a lot of people have smart phones, computers. it all changed so fast in 10 years.

did you find that when you went there?


----------



## Levina

Ravi Nair said:


> Kerala changed a lot. I have to say.
> 
> The village that I was born in in Mallappurram that had like 2000 people now has over 20,000 people and is a big town.
> 
> within 10 years a lot of people have smart phones, computers. it all changed so fast in 10 years.
> 
> did you find that when you went there?


 We live in Thrissur and trust me not much has changed in that city...same malls and the same huge round about encircling Shakthan temple. The traffic has definitely increased and now I can see some corporate giants making their presence felt in the city.


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> I forget it was you haman! Greetings my Iranian brother.


Greeting my bro 

how are u ? whats going on mate ? still an aussie ?


----------



## Syrian Lion

*ويل لأمة تكثر فيها المذاهب والطوائف وتخلو من الدين ، ويل لأمة تلبس مما لاتنسج ، وتأكل مما لاتزرع ، وتشرب مما لاتعصر ، ويل لأمة تحسب المستبد بطلا ، وترى الفاتح المذل رحيما ً، ويل لأمة لاترفع صوتها إلا إذا مشت بجنازة ، ولا تفخر إلا بالخراب ولا تثور إلا وعنقها بين السيف والنطع ويلٌ لأمة سائسها ثعلب، و فيلسوفها مشعوذ، و فنها فن الترقيع و التقليد. ويلٌ لأمة تستقبل حاكمها بالتطبيل و تودعة بالصَّفير، لتستقبل آخر بالتطبيل و التزمير. ويلُ لأمة حكماؤها خرس من وقر السنين، و رجالها الأشداء لا يزالون في أقمطة السرير. ويلٌ لأمة مقسمة إلى أجزاء، و كل جزءي يحسب نفسه فيها أمة*
*جبران خليل جبران*

pity the nation by Gibran Khalil Gibran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> Greeting my bro
> 
> how are u ? whats going on mate ? still an aussie ?





A kiwi mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> A kiwi mate


lol 

my memory serves me up till 2 hours  and i'm so lousy to take a look at the flags 

i think i misunderstood you for @Horus . i was pretty sure till now that you're an aussie and he is a kiwi


----------



## ResurgentIran

Frogman said:


> What you're seeing here is the true Hazzy, the one I have seen since I joined this forum.



Imo Hazzy is a good guy. Sometimes he has a temper and say awful stuff. And he's a bit mislead on certain things (like ISIS) but thats why I think we have an opportunity to have a dialogue and try to influence Hazzy in the right direction.

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

Ah, yes I do buddy. Because Americans , Iranians, Israelis and Arab nationalists think they can deceive people with their propaganda, doesn't mean everyone believes it. ISIS is brutal but nowhere near as corrupt as everyone else in region. Same with other Islamic movements. You know nothing about magnitude of crimes committed by Arab tyrannical regimes who have suppressed Islam and Islamic rule for decades. I am not glorifying attack, I am stating the obvious. That God is beginning to punish these criminals for all they've been committing. These criminals were cheering during last Israeli war on Gaza and reacted to it by building buffer zone on Gaza. They do not care about anyone's suffering. Neither do Iranians. Who have brutalized Syrian people. 

It's time for drastic change, I follow Arab world closely and support for caliphate is very high. 

......

PS: I'm grownn man, please dont tell me I need your influence of influence of Arab nationalist oppressors. I can think for myself and I can see right from wrong. I am a Muslim as well and will want to see Islam. Not Islam that is recorded on constitution in order for Arab regimes to claim they support Islam but Islam that is put to practice.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Ah, yes I do buddy. Because Americans , Iranians, Israelis and Arab nationalists think they can deceive people with their propaganda, doesn't mean everyone believes it. ISIS is brutal but nowhere near as corrupt as everyone else in region. Same with other Islamic movements. You know nothing about magnitude of crimes committed by Arab tyrannical regimes who have suppressed Islam and Islamic rule for decades. I am not glorifying attack, I am stating the obvious. That God is beginning to punish these criminals for all they've been committing. These criminals were cheering during last Israeli war on Gaza and reacted to it by building buffer zone on Gaza. They do not care about anyone's suffering. Neither do Iranians. Who have brutalized Syrian people.
> 
> It's time for drastic change, I follow Arab world closely and support for caliphate is very high.
> 
> ......
> 
> PS: I'm grownn man, please dont tell me I need your influence of influence of Arab nationalist oppressors. I can think for myself and I can see right from wrong. I am a Muslim as well and will want to see Islam. Not Islam that is recorded on constitution in order for Arab regimes to claim they support Islam but Islam that is put to practice.



Just because regimes are horrible, it doesnt mean ISIS (terrorist criminals) is the answer.
Its becoming increasingly clear that you are drifting towards the ideology of ISIS and this is why you need guidance, young man.


----------



## Frogman

ResurgentIran said:


> Imo Hazzy is a good guy. Sometimes he has a temper and say awful stuff. And he's a bit mislead on certain things (like ISIS) but thats why I think we have an opportunity to have a dialogue and try to influence Hazzy in the right direction.
> 
> @Falcon29



As you can see from the post above, he is not what you believe he is.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Frogman said:


> As you can see from the post above, he is not what you believe he is.



I know, he is very mislead on this and this is a dangerous thing. Particularly sad since Hazzy is grown up in a good social and secure enviroment in the US, with a good education. But I do still hope that Hazzy sees the light and gets more guidance from his family/relatives and that they can discourage him from the sick twisted ideology of terrorist groups.

To be honest, I think Hazzy is clueless and completely in the dark when it comes to the crimes of ISIS. Thats where we can play a part and bring him the necessary information by exposing their crimes and exposing this pathological and backward Jihadi ideology that is killing thousands of innocent people.


----------



## Frogman

ResurgentIran said:


> I know, he is very mislead on this and this is a dangerous thing. Particularly sad since Hazzy is grown up in a good social and secure enviroment in the US, with a good education. But I do still hope that Hazzy sees the light and gets more guidance from his family/relatives and that they can discourage him from the sick twisted ideology of terrorist groups.
> 
> To be honest, I think Hazzy is clueless and completely in the dark when it comes to the crimes of ISIS. Thats where we can play a part and bring him the necessary information by exposing their crimes and exposing this pathological and backward Jihadi ideology that is killing thousands of innocent people.



There's no point, no matter what you say or show, he will accuse you of lying and spreading nationalist/Kurdish/Jewish propaganda. He also sees the oppression of dictators and tyrants in the ME as justification for senseless murder, and no matter the barbarity of groups opposed to them, they should be destroyed as they have committed similar crimes, he does not realise he is the opposite side of the same coin, the same murderous barbaric coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Frogman said:


> There's no point, no matter what you say or show, he will accuse you of lying and spreading nationalist/Kurdish/Jewish propaganda. He also sees the oppression of dictators and tyrants in the ME as justification for senseless murder, and no matter the barbarity of groups opposed to them, they should be destroyed as they have committed similar crimes, he does not realise he is the opposite side of the same coin, the same murderous barbaric coin.



I know, but I still have faith that Hazzy is not beyond reason and is not made of stone and completely impervious to guidance and influence from saner voices than ISIS.

The problem is that right now the region is stuck between a rock and a much bigger rock. All regimes in ME has not done a good job at adapting the changes in the region and accomodating the wishes of the people, by reforming.
I guess we can call it "democracy". What Hazzy does not realise is that such changes take place in the span of a very long time. Hazzy wants it to be like an "explosive, must have it now" kind of a thing, which only result in anarchy and destruction of states.

When people have lived under such conditions for such a long time with autocratic regimes, they will resist to other alternatives. Even if those alternatives are terrorist filth like ISIS, that represents disintegration of the nation state structures. Thats because other alternatives have not been nearly strong enough, which is extremely unfortunate. And those groups who did not share the ideology/narrative of ISIS either did not politically form to cohesive and strong actors, or they were hijacked by terrorists.
Thats why the regimes need to reform themselves.

However I believe the bigger and more acute issue at this moment is crushing the Jihadi terrorists, as to not allow the total disintegration of borders and nation states (like what happened in post-Ghaddafi Libya).
This is what Hazzy must be made to understand. ISIS is no alternative, they are just the infinitely more worse and sinister alternative to the current regimes in place. Right now he is too blinded by his idealism (which is seriously misplaced) to understand this.

@Falcon29


----------



## Frogman

ResurgentIran said:


> I know, but I still have faith that Hazzy is not beyond reason and is not made of stone and completely impervious to guidance and influence from saner voices than ISIS.
> 
> The problem is that right now the region is stuck between a rock and a much bigger rock. All regimes in ME has not done a good job at adapting the changes in the region and accomodating the wishes of the people, by reforming.
> I guess we can call it "democracy".
> When people have lived under such conditions for such a long time with autocratic regimes, they will resist to other alternatives. Even if those alternatives are terrorist filth like ISIS, that represents disintegration of the nation state structures. Thats because other alternatives have not been nearly strong enough, which is extremely unfortunate. And those groups who did not share the ideology/narrative of ISIS either did not politically form to cohesive and strong actors, or they were hijacked by terrorists.
> Thats why the regimes need to reform themselves.
> 
> However I believe the bigger and more acute issue at this moment is crushing the Jihadi terrorists, as to not allow the total disintegration of borders and nation states (like what happened in post-Ghaddafi Libya).
> This is what Hazzy must be made to understand. ISIS is no alternative, they are just the infinitely more worse and sinister alternative to the current regimes in place. Right now he is too blinded by his idealism (which is seriously misplaced) to understand this.



Hazzy is not seeking an alternative, he is after a final solution. A solution in which minorities don't exist nor do differing views or interests, other than those he supports. He has no regard for anyone who opposes this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Frogman said:


> Hazzy is not seeking an alternative, he is after a final solution. A solution in which minorities don't exist nor do differing views or interests, other than those he supports. He has no regard for anyone who opposes this.



I agree with you, but that is where we must come in and influence him even if it seems impossible, because Hazzy is kinda stubborn sometimes.


----------



## Frogman

ResurgentIran said:


> I agree with you, but that is where we must come in and influence him even if it seems impossible, because Hazzy is kinda stubborn sometimes.



You can try, but I will continue annoying him, it's how you get his real views out.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Falcon29

We are roughly in the same age group. Both living in the West (for many years) yet we both deeply care about the Arab world and are familiar with the affairs back home. At least I do and I like to believe that you do as well at the end of the day and based on our many interactions.

I have almost always held your back even when I was very much alone in doing so. Because I know that the issues that are discussed are issues that can invoke strong feelings and because of the huge amount if ignorants and trolls on PDF. I speak from experience. My "battles" so to speak have mostly been with hateful outright anti-Arabs and anti-Muslims than fellow Arabs outside of disagreements on Syria which were not really hateful.

Recently though (last 1-2 days) it seems to me that you have went berserk. There must be something outside of the forum because I can't explain it otherwise as nothing major has happened in the Arab world in the meantime.

I simply cannot recognize you. We both want those regimes to be removed but what you have been writing recently is very counterproductive.

I think, once you calm down, that you should write the changes that you want to see in a constructive manner and then we can take the discussion from there.

You also really need to accept that not every Arab is dreaming about MB rule everywhere. Just like not every Arab is a "regime supporter". You know my views of practically all movements in the Arab and Muslim world and Muslim/Arab leaders as well so you cannot accuse me of being pro this and that. You know this.

Countries as a whole and people as a whole are another discussion and I will always take the back of fellow Arabs and Arab countries over foreigners.

If we cannot discuss the issues that we face as a people in a constructive manner (no initiating more violence for the sake of it is not going to solve anything - you as a Palestinian should know this) then we might as well give up and mind our own business. You as a Palestinian, Mahmoud as an Egyptian and Umar as an Algerian and Abdul-Rahman as an Saudi Arabian.

Anyway let me ask you a question right now. Do you really see no other solution than MB? If not them then what? I mean you must have some alternatives that you can accept?

I for instance could easily accept Islamist rule as long as the country that had such a system advanced on all fronts, people had a say and basically the things that people living in regimes today long for were available. Do you understand me on this front?

We also both agree that the Arab world on its own could be a superpower potentially and that we should not become either Western or Eastern "puppets" yet work together with everyone on equal terms like other globalized players.

You tell me where I am wrong here?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Your post is very long. Yes I am going bezerk. I used to secular asswipe. Then I become MB. Now I think I'm becoming Salafi. 

On serious note, why is it always about MB? MB has solutions to Arab world because they simply do. For most part. I am speaking of large Arab nations. MB can play some roles while other elements in Arab world can play some roles. You ask yourself , what is choice for Arab people today? It used to be same Arab regime or MB. Today no longer case. It is Arab regime or Salafi Al Qaeda. Thanks to Arab regime war against moderate islamists. So we should STOP making it about MB. And I much rather have Salafis over these garbage Arabs we have. I am no longer going to be goodwilled to any Arab country anymore. 

And to answer your question no not only them. There were Arab leaders in past who had good qualities. Such as Saddam. Other than that most of them were not capable of anything. Saddam wasn't Islamist, so you can't say I'm only Islamist supporter. However he had qualities which people liked and some that they didn't like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Your post is very long. Yes I am going bezerk. I used to secular asswipe. Then I become MB. Now I think I'm becoming Salafi.
> 
> On serious note, why is it always about MB? MB has solutions to Arab world because they simply do. For most part. I am speaking of large Arab nations. MB can play some roles while other elements in Arab world can play some roles. You ask yourself , what is choice for Arab people today? It used to be same Arab regime or MB. Today no longer case. It is Arab regime or Salafi Al Qaeda. Thanks to Arab regime war against moderate islamists. So we should STOP making it about MB. And I much rather have Salafis over these garbage Arabs we have. I am no longer going to be goodwilled to any Arab country anymore.
> 
> And to answer your question no not only them. There were Arab leaders in past who had good qualities. Such as Saddam. Other than that most of them were not capable of anything. Saddam wasn't Islamist, so you can't say I'm only Islamist supporter. However he had qualities which people liked and some that they didn't like.



I am not anti-MB nor pro-MB. I just think that the main problem of our Arab world and Arabs as a people are that they do not accept pluralism. There are only 4-5 main narratives as well despite there being 450 million of us and 450 million different opinions when it comes down to it. Either you are an nationalist (I don't like this word - prefer patriotism, brotherhood, solidarity), pro-regime, anti-regime, Islamist or secularist.

What about Palestine?

I am not going to write another long post (lol) as I just wrote a long post in that other thread. You should check it out. It describes my feelings about all this the best way.


----------



## -SINAN-

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what was your favorite character ?


Ken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@1000

Why are you wasting your time with that Farsi gypsy troll (or Baluch or whatever he is) and his stateless Kurdi troll friend? Chemical Ali lived for a reason, you know?

The stateless parasites will be driven away from stolen areas of Northern Iraq. No about about it.

Whether by Sunnis, Shias or Christians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @1000
> 
> Why are you wasting your time with that Farsi gypsy troll (or Baluch or whatever he is) and his stateless Kurdi troll friend? Chemical Ali lived for a reason, you know?
> 
> The stateless parasites will be driven away from stolen areas of Northern Iraq. No about about it.
> 
> Whether by Sunnis, Shias or Christians.


Who you are referring to 
اى ايران؟؟؟


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who you are referring to
> اى ايران؟؟؟



Al-Kurdi and his Iranian Baluch friend that is spreading anti-Muslim and anti-Arab sentiment 24/7 and has obsession about KSA and Iraq. No tagging as the retards will invade this place then.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is the Baluch??



ای ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> Al-Kurdi and his Iranian Baluch friend that is spreading anti-Muslim and anti-Arab sentiment 24/7 and has obsession about KSA and Iraq. No tagging as the retards will invade this place then.


Who is the Baluch??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Sinan said:


> Ken.
> View attachment 181527


i think he is from street fighter not tekken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

*Saudi Arabian Fighter Joins Tekken 7*

*




*

*A brand new fighter from Saudi Arabia named Shaheen will be joining the cast of Tekken 7, Tekken Game Director and Chief Producer Katsuhiro Harada has revealed.

Harada first raised the possibility of adding a Middle Eastern character to Tekken 7 with a concept design he presented to fans back August 2014.

"If the Tekken fan community, especially those in the Middle Eastern area, end up liking this character, I would like to feature this character in the game," Harada said in a post to the game's Facebook page. "On the other hand, if this character is not received well by the Middle Eastern Tekken fan community members, there is a possibility that the character will be considerably changed or letting go of the idea of featuring this character in the game."

Feedback on Harada's Facebook post and GameSpot's story was fairly positive, and as you can see by comparing the reveal image to the concept art below, Shaheen's design was barely changed at all.



Tekken 7 was announced over the summer. The game, which is powered by Epic's Unreal Engine 4, will bereleased for Japanese arcades this year, though console plans have not yet been announced
*

*



*

*Saudi Arabian Fighter Joins Tekken 7 - GameSpot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ResurgentIran said:


> I know, but I still have faith that Hazzy is not beyond reason and is not made of stone and completely impervious to guidance and influence from saner voices than ISIS.
> 
> The problem is that right now the region is stuck between a rock and a much bigger rock. All regimes in ME has not done a good job at adapting the changes in the region and accomodating the wishes of the people, by reforming.
> I guess we can call it "democracy". What Hazzy does not realise is that such changes take place in the span of a very long time. Hazzy wants it to be like an "explosive, must have it now" kind of a thing, which only result in anarchy and destruction of states.
> 
> When people have lived under such conditions for such a long time with autocratic regimes, they will resist to other alternatives. Even if those alternatives are terrorist filth like ISIS, that represents disintegration of the nation state structures. Thats because other alternatives have not been nearly strong enough, which is extremely unfortunate. And those groups who did not share the ideology/narrative of ISIS either did not politically form to cohesive and strong actors, or they were hijacked by terrorists.
> Thats why the regimes need to reform themselves.
> 
> However I believe the bigger and more acute issue at this moment is crushing the Jihadi terrorists, as to not allow the total disintegration of borders and nation states (like what happened in post-Ghaddafi Libya).
> This is what Hazzy must be made to understand. ISIS is no alternative, they are just the infinitely more worse and sinister alternative to the current regimes in place. Right now he is too blinded by his idealism (which is seriously misplaced) to understand this.
> 
> @Falcon29



If you allow me to interject here, this is not concerning the Arab world but I have a similar experience. It was not that long back the western nations were mired in perpetual conflict. That they themselves were ruled by poisonous dictators with hateful ideologies.

Slowly they were able to transfer that power from individuals to institutions. Institutions that based most of their decisions on logic, reason self- interest etc.

When I think of Islamic, Chinese wester golden ages, they were periods where learning, questioning, science were given precedence. But most importantly stability.

I believe in incremental changes to the system.

But I do understand how this will be unpalatable to a person who wishes for a nation rooted in a faith.

@ResurgentIran as an Indian sometimes I do engage myself in self-flagellation when I read comments about Indians and India or when I see the corruption, the poverty. You can't imagine the number of comments from the British commenters online about how Indians should be thankful for their colonisation. 

The third world is filled with this despondency. It is worse because a lot if iti is self-inflicted

@Mosamania I enjoy reading your comments here. Articulate and filled with reason. Well met.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @jamahir
> Gaddafi the mad dog died a death of a dog.
> With apologies to dogs.



your name says it all, mr. nato puppet, but others can read ( Mandela and Gaddafi: the myth of the Saint and the Mad Dog - English pravda.ru ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman @ResurgentIran

You both are wrong. I am mentally stable and mentally strong individual. I don't need guidance, I guide myself. I do not actually sympathize with ISIS. I view them (besides local Arab members) as mentally ill depressed nutcases. I am also partially Arab supremacist(actually take that back, I like Arab culture but don't have racism ) I used to post on religious forums dissauding people from sympathizing with ISIS(Until I was permabanned by mod for being : 'Stupid Arab asshole'.

That being said, I will continue bashing Arabs and Arab nations and pretend that I sympathize with ISIS. They have over 450 million citizens. Only ten million are needed for all countries combined to demonstrate in their capitals and demand their governments arm my people. Diplomacy does not work at all. We know what Israel policy is and had always been. Problem with people like frogman is they try denying that Israel is irrational. And it pisses me off and makes me want to bash Arabs and others alike. Because it simply isn't true.

Regarding his talk about minorities, all I stated was there should be no room for distinct sects. Because each one tries acting as if they have their own culture and it causes too much division. If he doesn't agree then I don't give a shit. Don't agree. 

Btw, if you guys can manage 500 k deaths within two years by mass murdering each other in one 'all at once explosion' then you sure for hell can do something similiar towards our cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> You both are wrong. I am mentally stable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Itachi 

I read your article. I agree with it. Despite that people in scientific community still look at you as alien for coming to that conclusion. People are ignorant these days. We can't change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Falcon29 said:


> read your article. I agree with it. Despite that people in scientific community still look at you as alien for coming to that conclusion. People are ignorant these days. We can't change it.


lol thanks. Just wanted to contribute something. By the way, keep fighting the good fight against Zionism, I really like you threads on Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


>



Already being a dirty Arab. 

I wish I could meet you in person and smack the shit of you.



Itachi said:


> lol thanks. Just wanted to contribute something. By the way, keep fighting the good fight against Zionism, I really like you threads on Palestine.



Thanks bro. 

It seems like your thread was deleted?


----------



## Itachi

Falcon29 said:


> It seems like your thread was deleted?



lol, you gave me a heart attack. Hahaha
It's still awaiting moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Already being a dirty Arab.
> 
> I wish I could meet you in person and smack the shit of you.



You said you gonna slap blackeagle, anyway you're welcome here


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> You said you gonna slap blackeagle, anyway you're welcome here



I don't know you take pride in being so dumb. It's embarrassing for every Arab. Is it because Saddam dealt with Iraqi Shia with iron fist that he caused brain functioning disorders for you? Maybe two more generations and your IQ's will near IQ of monkeys.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I don't know you take pride in being so dumb. It's embarrassing for every Arab. Is it because Saddam dealt with Iraqi Shia with iron fist that he caused brain functioning disorders for you? Maybe two more generations and your IQ's will near IQ of monkeys.



Saddam pampered you too much now look how spoiled you are, whilst living in safe USA complaining day and night. You bring prostitution in this section with all the lies and dirty family insults, if you want to smack me you know where I live but you wouldn't show up, keep jumping on the keyboard now bye.

@Horus it's time to appoint an Arab mod to keep the animals under control.


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Saddam pampered you too much now look how spoiled you are, whilst living in safe USA complaining day and night. You bring prostitution in this section with all the lies and dirty family insults, if you want to smack me you know where I live but you wouldn't show up, keep jumping on the keyboard now bye.
> 
> @Horus it's time to appoint an Arab mod to keep the animals under control.



LOL, don't proovoke me if you're end up whining like baby every time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

jamahir said:


> what about one from south asia whose name includes "muhammad" and perhaps has arab ancestry??


Perhaps...who knows ? But highly unlikely in my opinion.



al-Hasani said:


> Arabian ostrich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I wonder if @ResurgentIran is a descendent of an Arabian ostrich himself.
> 
> I am sure that @Falcon29 ancestors helped hunt the Arabian ostrich to extinction in Palestine as pictured;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here eaten ostrich eggs or ostrich? I wonder how it tastes.


I've eaten ostrich...it's actually quite nice...no cholesterol. But if it is not made well it can be a bit dry.
As for the eggs, I took some from a bird I shot when I was young and then tried to make them hatch  They became rotten and smelled so bad that I have decided not to eat them ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> I don't know you take pride in being so dumb. It's embarrassing for every Arab. Is it because Saddam dealt with Iraqi Shia with iron fist that he caused brain functioning disorders for you? Maybe two more generations and your IQ's will near IQ of monkeys.


No you have low IQ because sharon dealt with you with his shoes above your heads 
That's why you have mental problem sharon have been crushing you from 1948 to 2006

شارون كان داعس عليكم بالصرماية كان خارسكم و مربيكم

ما كان فيكو حدا زلمة يقدر يفتح تمو


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No you have low IQ because sharon dealt with you with his shoes above your heads
> That's why you have mental problem sharon have been crushing you from 1948 to 2006
> 
> شارون كان داعس عليكم بالصرماية كان خارسكم و مربيكم
> 
> ما كان فيكو حدا زلمة يقدر يفتح تمو



انتو بتتكلمو عن الرجالة ههههههه 

شارون أكل حرة وغضبن عنه سحب من غزة


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> انتو بتتكلمو عن الرجالة ههههههه
> 
> شارون أكل حرة وغضبن عنه سحب من غزة


Sharon withraw from Gaza from his own free will 

Stop living in fantasy world and the empty victory festivals from your leaders


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @ResurgentIran
> 
> You both are wrong. I am mentally stable and mentally strong individual. I don't need guidance, I guide myself. I do not actually sympathize with ISIS. I view them (besides local Arab members) as mentally ill depressed nutcases. I am also partially Arab supremacist(actually take that back, I like Arab culture but don't have racism ) I used to post on religious forums dissauding people from sympathizing with ISIS(Until I was permabanned by mod for being : 'Stupid Arab asshole'.
> 
> That being said, I will continue bashing Arabs and Arab nations and pretend that I sympathize with ISIS. They have over 450 million citizens. Only ten million are needed for all countries combined to demonstrate in their capitals and demand their governments arm my people. Diplomacy does not work at all. We know what Israel policy is and had always been. Problem with people like frogman is they try denying that Israel is irrational. And it pisses me off and makes me want to bash Arabs and others alike. Because it simply isn't true.
> 
> Regarding his talk about minorities, all I stated was there should be no room for distinct sects. Because each one tries acting as if they have their own culture and it causes too much division. If he doesn't agree then I don't give a shit. Don't agree.
> 
> Btw, if you guys can manage 500 k deaths within two years by mass murdering each other in one 'all at once explosion' then you sure for hell can do something similiar towards our cause.



Iran is arming Palestine. 
I did not say you are mentally unstable.
Everyone could use a bit of guidance from time to time. You are still young and impressionable. lol


----------



## 1000

ResurgentIran said:


> Iran is arming Palestine.
> I did not say you are mentally unstable.
> Everyone could use a bit of guidance from time to time. You are still young and impressionable. lol



Taqiyya Farsi, say the truth to him like I do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Sharon withraw from Gaza from his own free will
> 
> Stop living in fantasy world and the empty victory festivals from your leaders



وصدام دعس عا شرف أخواتكو by free will 

Just yesterday you were saying I am son of Sharon now you became Sharon


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> وصدام دعس عا شرف أخواتكو by free will
> 
> Just yesterday you were saying I am son of Sharon now you became Sharon



لين اليهود اغتصبوكم فأنتو اولاد الزنا و عيال شارون هههههههه

Sharon raped you that's why you are his illegal sons


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> لين اليهود اغتصبوكم فأنتو اولاد الزنا و عيال شارون هههههههه
> 
> Sharon raped you that's why you are his illegal sons



شرون فطس وضربنا صواريخ عا مقبرتو بس ضلك احلم ههههههه


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Falcon29 @1000 @SALMAN AL-FARSI 

Are you looking forward to the Asian Cup, which starts in couple of days?

Iraq vs Palestine

That should be a good one!


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> شرون فطس وضربنا صواريخ عا مقبرتو بس ضلك احلم ههههههه


When you did that I think the hashisha effected your brain you keep dreaming 
If you fired a rocket at his grave they would have burned Gaza to ashes

We executed saddam and we destroyed his grave and you couldn't do anything


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @Falcon29 @1000 @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Are you looking forward to the Asian Cup, which starts in couple of days?
> 
> Iraq vs Palestine
> 
> That should be a good one!



Never knew about it. Don't Carr about soccer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Never knew about it. Don't Carr about soccer.



Well Palestine is in it. They qualified for the first time so its huge for them.
Its called football you fucking yank lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> When you did that I think the hashisha effected your brain you keep dreaming
> If you fired a rocket at his grave they would have burned Gaza to ashes
> 
> We executed saddam and we destroyed his grave and you couldn't do anything



صدام عندو شرف وشجاع واستشهد عا يد خونة ولخونة بدو يضوقو العذاب من قبل اميركم البغدادي هههه

يلا روح حل



ResurgentIran said:


> Well Palestine is in it. They qualified for the first time so its huge for them.
> Its called football you fucking yank lol



Yanks brainwashed me into calling it soccer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> When you did that I think the hashisha effected your brain you keep dreaming
> If you fired a rocket at his grave they would have burned Gaza to ashes
> 
> We executed saddam and we destroyed his grave and you couldn't do anything



He doesn't understand Saddam would use nerve gas on them & fire some scuds on Gaza if they'd play a dirty game like PLO tried in Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> He doesn't understand Saddam would use nerve gas on them & fire some scuds on Gaza if they'd play a dirty game like PLO tried in Jordan.


This animal doesn't know that sharon is an angel in front of saddam and ali hassan al majid 

If they did in Iraq what they did in Jordan and Lebanon he would turn them into ashes

Don't forget how king Hussein massacred thier fedayeen in Jordan or al kataeb kicked them from Lebanon for good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> This animal doesn't know that sharon is an angel in front of saddam and ali hassan al majid
> 
> If they did in Iraq what they did in Jordan and Lebanon he would turn them into ashes
> 
> Don't forget how king Hussein massacred thier fedayeen in Jordan or al kataeb kicked them from Lebanon for good



مال طيزك أنت روح شوخ ونام


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> مال طيزك أنت روح شوخ ونام


Oh sorry did i made you mad go cry like baby


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Oh sorry did i made you mad go cry like baby



هههههههههه انت واحد مسكين الفلسطينون اسيادك روح شوخ ونام نحن شعب جبار لا يقهرني شي


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> هههههههههه انت واحد مسكين الفلسطينون اسيادك روح شوخ ونام نحن شعب جبار لا يقهرني شي


It's 5:00 am in Michigan right now why you are awake at this late time for trolling go to sleep 

يلا روح انخمد ولك


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> It's 5:00 am in Michigan right now why you are awake at this late time for trolling go to sleep
> 
> يلا روح انخمد ولك



I am not from Michigan haboobi


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> I am not from Michigan haboobi


So which state you live right now


----------



## al-Hasani

@Falcon29 @SALMAN AL-FARSI

بدأ القتال عند الفجر ودامت المعركة طوال النهار





ResurgentIran said:


> @Falcon29 @1000 @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Are you looking forward to the Asian Cup, which starts in couple of days?
> 
> Iraq vs Palestine
> 
> That should be a good one!



KSA will win their 4th Asian Cup title and equal Japan's current record, lol. In all seriousness then Japan will probably win or the home team Australia.

KSA is piss poor in recent times and will probably never play in 5 straight Asian Cup finals as in between 1984-2000 and win 3 of them in the process.

9 of the 16 participating countries are from the Arab world. So we are already well-covered.



1000 said:


> You said you gonna slap blackeagle, anyway you're welcome here



Control your extremist behavior.



Selous said:


> I've eaten ostrich...it's actually quite nice...no cholesterol. But if it is not made well it can be a bit dry.
> As for the eggs, I took some from a bird I shot when I was young and then tried to make them hatch  They became rotten and smelled so bad that I have decided not to eat them ever.



Really? How did it taste? A bit like chicken or as "wild" meat such as goose etc.?

A ostrich once (when I was 3-4 years old) hacked me in the head in a zoo. My mother went furious.





SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> So which state you live right now



Compton.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> @Falcon29 @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> بدأ القتال عند الفجر ودامت المعركة طوال النهار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KSA will win their 4th Asian Cup title and equal Japan's current record, lol. In all seriousness then Japan will probably win or the home team Australia.
> 
> KSA is piss poor in recent times and will probably never play in 5 straight Asian Cup finals as in between 1984-2000 and win 3 of them in the process.
> 
> 9 of the 16 participating countries are from the Arab world. So we are already well-covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Control your extremist behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How did it taste? A bit like chicken or as "wild" meat such as goose etc.?



I think Iran is going to flunk in a major way this Asia Cup. Im not sure we will get out of the group. Our midfield is pretty old and has no creativity.
The only thing good going for us is that our defence is pretty solid and we have a couple of new interesting young prospects (Alireza Jahanbakhsh, Sardar Azmoun) that play in Europe. But I dont think it will be enough.

Japan or Australia will win Asia Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> Really? How did it taste? A bit like chicken or as "wild" meat such as goose etc.?
> 
> A ostrich once (when I was 3-4 years old) hacked me in the head in a zoo. My mother went furious.


Surprisingly it did not taste like a bird...(I haven't eaten goose so don't know)...it tastes more like goat. don't ask me why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> I think Iran is going to flunk in a major way this Asia Cup. Im not sure we will get out of the group. Our midfield is pretty old and has no creativity.
> The only thing good going for us is that our defence is pretty solid and we have a couple of new interesting young prospects (Alireza Jahanbakhsh, Sardar Azmoun) that play in Europe. But I dont think it will be enough.
> 
> Japan or Australia will win Asia Cup.



Iran is stronger than KSA currently. I think that you are right behind Japan, Australia. Together with teams like UAE, South Korea etc. Oman and Qatar are not bad either. It will be interesting.

A strong defense is crucial for a team.

Anyway in Asian football (at least still) the most important aspect of a team is almost its coach. I mean no matter how talented or how shitty a team you have a coach with a clear tactic and one that is able to motivate the team and knows it well, can do wonders. For instance you guys have had Quiroz or what he is called for years now. KSA has been changing coaches all the time. Now some Romanian dude is the coach.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmin_Olăroiu

He has been a coach for 3 weeks. No way that he can do much in such a short time despite having worked in the Peninsula for years and been successful at doing that moreover. He speaks Arabic so that's a good thing. The previous Spanish coach did not.



Selous said:


> Surprisingly it did not taste like a bird...(I haven't eaten goose so don't know)...it tastes more like goat. don't ask me why.



Interesting. What about the eggs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> Iran is stronger than KSA currently. I think that you are right behind Japan, Australia. Together with teams like UAE, South Korea etc. Oman and Qatar are not bad either. It will be interesting.
> 
> A strong defense is crucial for a team.
> 
> Anyway in Asian (at least still) the most important aspect of a team is almost its coach. I mean no matter how talented or how shitty a team you have a coach with a clear tactic and one that is able to motivate the team and knows it well, can do wonders. For instance you guys have had Quiroz or what he is called for years now. KSA has been changing coaches all the time. Now some Romanian dude is the coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmin_Olăroiu
> 
> He has been a coach for 3 weeks. No way that he can do much in such a short time despite having worked in the Peninsula for years and been successful at doing that moreover. He speaks Arabic so that's a good thing. The previous Spanish coach did not.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What about the eggs?



Yeah that's a positive I guess that we've had Quieroz for 4 years. He knows the team, players and the team's weaknesses.
He is a very result oriented coach. Iran is playing very defensive and boring under him.

I think KSA should have hired Nasser Johar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah that's a positive I guess that we've had Quieroz for 4 years. He knows the team, players and the team's weaknesses.
> He is a very result oriented coach. Iran is playing very defensive and boring under him.
> 
> I think KSA should have hired Nasser Johar



It is as long as he has the support of the team and they have not grown tired of him which does not seem to be the case. No expert though.

Are you fucking kidding me? That Afro-Arab clown better stay away. He is the most clueless manager ever and a troll of the highest order.





"Look at me. Yes, I am clueless but keep hiring me."

The blind Grand Mufti would do a better job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> It is as long as he has the support of the team and they have not grown tired of him which does not seem to be the case. No expert though.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? That Afro-Arab clown better stay away. He is the most clueless manager ever and a troll of the highest order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look at me. Yes, I am clueless but keep hiring me."
> 
> The blind Grand Mufti would do a better job!



Nasser Johar was always a good "last minute" emergency coach for KSA. I think KSA should have hired him for very short term (Asia Cup) and then went with a European coach afterwards. The new coach does not know the football culture of KSA, I think.

I think Johar will be coach again, some day. My Johar senses are tingling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ResurgentIran said:


> Nasser Johar was always a good "last minute" emergency coach for KSA. I think KSA should have hired him for very short term (Asia Cup) and then went with a European coach afterwards. The new coach does not know the football culture of KSA, I think.
> 
> I think Johar will be coach again, some day. My Johar senses are tingling!



And I think that Iran should hire Ahmadinejad. I think that he is out of work currently. Anyway in all seriousness. What is he doing nowadays? Has he disappeared?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

al-Hasani said:


> And I think that Iran should hire Ahmadinejad. I think that he is out of work currently. Anyway in all seriousness. What is he doing nowadays? Has he disappeared?



Ahmadinejad is now gone from the politics scene and aspiring to become a Team Melli footballer.







lol that's a picture of him in 2009, making a suprise visit and training with Team Melli.

Ahmadinejad is politically crushed and probably wont be making a comeback. I dont know what he is up to these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Also what the hell. There is a 10 hour difference between our time (most of Europe outside of UK, Portugal, Iceland) and that of Western Australia (Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane). The games will be played really early. I mean like everything from 06.00 AM to 10.00 AM.

Madness.



ResurgentIran said:


> Ahmadinejad is now gone from the politics scene and aspiring to become a Team Melli footballer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's a picture of him in 2009, making a suprise visit and training with Team Melli.
> 
> Ahmadinejad is politically crushed and probably wont be making a comeback. I dont know what he is up to these days.



Hilarious photo. Ever watched Monty Python and that scene with German and Greek philosophers etc. playing against each other? We should make a Mullah version between KSA and Iran and other countries.






"Grand Mufti Abdul-Aziz ibn Abdullah ibn Muhammad ibn Abdul-Latif Al-ash-Sheikh has the ball on the left flank waiting to cross it into the penalty area but wait Grand Ayatollah Sayyid Ali Al-Husayni al-Sistani blocks the crossing and the play is stopped".

Just lol.

Maybe in 100 years they will make such parody.

@ResurgentIran



Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman @ResurgentIran
> 
> You both are wrong. I am mentally stable and mentally strong individual. I don't need guidance, I guide myself. I do not actually sympathize with ISIS. I view them (besides local Arab members) as mentally ill depressed nutcases. I am also partially Arab supremacist(actually take that back, I like Arab culture but don't have racism ) I used to post on religious forums dissauding people from sympathizing with ISIS(Until I was permabanned by mod for being : 'Stupid Arab asshole'.
> 
> That being said, I will continue bashing Arabs and Arab nations and pretend that I sympathize with ISIS. They have over 450 million citizens. Only ten million are needed for all countries combined to demonstrate in their capitals and demand their governments arm my people. Diplomacy does not work at all. We know what Israel policy is and had always been. Problem with people like frogman is they try denying that Israel is irrational. And it pisses me off and makes me want to bash Arabs and others alike. Because it simply isn't true.
> 
> Regarding his talk about minorities, all I stated was there should be no room for distinct sects. Because each one tries acting as if they have their own culture and it causes too much division. If he doesn't agree then I don't give a shit. Don't agree.
> 
> Btw, if you guys can manage 500 k deaths within two years by mass murdering each other in one 'all at once explosion' then you sure for hell can do something similiar towards our cause.



So that's what it was all about?

Trust me better times will emerge in the Arab world. No doubt about it. We are in our weakest position like ever. Yet nobody will ever defeat us. It's all in our hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Selous

al-Hasani said:


> Interesting. What about the eggs?


Don't know...as I said I haven't tasted them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran @al-Hasani 


Don't want to sound like I'm in denial but I don't believe these attacks are done by Muslims. Only Israelis /Jews haVe big interest in these attacks.....

Maybe I'm wrong ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> Don't want to sound like I'm in denial but I don't believe these attacks are done by Muslims. Only Israelis /Jews haVe big interest in these attacks.....
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong ...



Well, regardless its going to be very bad news for us Muslims residing in the West. This will give huge ammunition to right wing parties that will be successful in rallying ordinary people against Islam/Muslims.

@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Well, regardless its going to be very bad news for us Muslims residing in the West. This will give huge ammunition to right wing parties that will be successful in rallying ordinary people against Islam/Muslims.
> 
> @al-Hasani



The problem is if it is a foreign agency behind it it's difficult to prove it. I'm sure producer of this media publication is Jewish. 

Just see their reaction, they're very happy about it since it will cause more hatred. Nobody but them have interests in terrorzong westerners to advance their Israeli interests. 

Anyways, do you look European of more like middle easterner? Does it effect you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> The problem is if it is a foreign agency behind it it's difficult to prove it. I'm sure producer of this media publication is Jewish.
> 
> Just see their reaction, they're very happy about it since it will cause more hatred. Nobody but them have interests in terrorzong westerners to advance their Israeli interests.
> 
> Anyways, do you look European of more like middle easterner? Does it effect you?



I have dark hair, but my skin is pretty white. I have had a Danish coming up to me in the bus, saying I look like someone from southern Europe (Italy, Portugal etc).
If I dont shave my beard, then yeah I look pretty much like the next Osama. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> Don't want to sound like I'm in denial but I don't believe these attacks are done by Muslims. Only Israelis /Jews haVe big interest in these attacks.....
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong ...



Which Muslims? Those people are not Muslims. Certainly not Muslims in action and thought. Maybe only in their deluded mind.



ResurgentIran said:


> Well, regardless its going to be very bad news for us Muslims residing in the West. This will give huge ammunition to right wing parties that will be successful in rallying ordinary people against Islam/Muslims.
> 
> @al-Hasani



10-15% of all the population in France are of a Muslim background. Not much they can do. Other than electing Marie Le Pen. There might be radicals of the opposite side of the same coin who will take their hatred out against innocent Muslims. I do not rule that out but the vast majority of French people know how to differentiate between Muslims and terrorists.

This is coming from a person that knows French society as well as KSA and the Arab world and who has family in that country.

But it is sure as hell a scary thought when you know this area of Paris yourself. I did never imagine such a thing to happen.

People are surprised where they get full-automatic guns from but those can be bought relatively easy in France. Most serious gangs let alone foreign gangs such as the Russian Mafia etc. have them. They are mostly originating from Yugoslavia and there are smugglers that engage in that business. Often they are just storing the weapons underground, in forests etc. just outside of Paris.

I am familiar with many of the "tough" areas in the suburban areas of Paris. Social problems are the cause for all the problems there.











I can't find the best documentary that I have seen by Jérôme Pierrat though.

@ResurgentIran

LOL. I found the documentary but with Swedish subtitles and a Swedish headline I think.






Probably something to do with copyright but the two other documentaries I posted is by the same great journalist/reporter (Jérôme Pierrat)
Expert on crime and he spent years with the gangs to make those documentaries.

You should give it a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> Don't want to sound like I'm in denial but I don't believe these attacks are done by Muslims. Only Israelis /Jews haVe big interest in these attacks.....
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong ...



You are always wrong.

Look at your own posts and the pro ISIS wanking you've done yesterday, these attacks are carried out by the likes of you and @IbnTaymiyyah, except you guys are the keyboard jihadists whilst they're more motivated and carry it out instead.


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> You are always wrong.
> 
> Look at your own posts and the pro ISIS wanking you've done yesterday, these attacks are carried out by the likes of you and @IbnTaymiyyah, except you guys are the keyboard jihadists whilst they're more motivated and carry it out instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


>



He's been going crazy since yesterday because I said Saddam was a martyr


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> He's been going crazy since yesterday because I said Saddam was a martyr








Use the above or below avatar to troll Al-Stateless with. The native of Barzanistan.










@1000 is a fellow Ba'athi so this is highly impossible.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

I like al kurdi. 


Doritos isn't baathist doubt it.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> I like al kurdi.



They like Israel

https://www.google.nl/search?q=kurd israel&biw=1422&bih=707&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ZW-tVN7xF8fyPNC9gPgE&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani
> Al -Saloli look for it



It is a great insult to Al Tikriti that vermin uses his picture.


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @1000
> You are the biggest shit wipe on this forum. You are obviously straight out of the Mutah production line.
> Please report this post. I have lost seriousness anyway nowadays.



So now you're going to join the 15 year olds Twitter jihadi trolls ?



al-Hasani said:


> is a fellow Ba'athi so this is highly impossible.



They don't understand that the Ba'ath ideology would be the end of their life's, it's ideology goes against theirs with fascist levels unlike soft Europe which allows them to do everything, Saddam would have used me to take care of Hazzy.


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @1000
> Sort your attitude out sunshine. Otherwise you will be joining these top notch lads



Those are martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> So now you're going to join the 15 year olds Twitter jihadi trolls ?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't understand that the Ba'ath ideology would be the end of their life's, it's ideology goes against theirs with fascist levels unlike soft Europe which allows them to do everything, Saddam would have used me to take care of Hazzy.


----------



## 1000

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @1000
> Looking beautiful which moisturizer you using brother ?



That brother uses red fluids as moisturizer I am afraid, you can figure out who's that is.



al-Hasani said:


>



Who's that ?


----------



## al-Hasani

1000 said:


> That brother uses red fluids as moisturizer I am afraid, you can figure out who's that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

"رسالة من جندي من الجيش التونسي إلى أعزائي تلاميذ و تلميذات المدرسة الإبتدائية الطوال، أما بعد فقد أحببناكم دون لقائكم. نشد على أياديكم و أيادي مربيكم و نحيي فيكم تضحياتكم و عزمكم و كفاحكم ، واصلو على هذا الدرب و ستصلون إلى أهدافكم إن شاء الله ، أتمنىى ، و أمنيات عند الله لا تموت أن يكون فيكم الطبيب و الطبيبة ، المهندس و المهندسة ، الإستاذ و الإستاذة ​أسأل الله أن يوفقكم لخير هذه البلاد و إلى اللقاء، أحبكم  
أنتم مستقبل هذه البلاد المشرق " أخوكم أ.س​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

tone down your rhetoric on other threads, you are putting me in danger. I don't want to have flame war with you.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Don't tone your rhetoric on other threads, you are putting me in danger. I don't want to have flame war with you.



What do you mean putting you in danger?


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> What do you mean putting you in danger?



Just because I ranted against Arabs doesn't mean you should keep associating me with ISIS on every thread.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Just because I ranted against Arabs doesn't mean you should keep associating me with ISIS on every thread.



But you have become an ISIS (on the internet) sympathizer. Judging from not only those posts, but even in that other thread about Islamophobia. You glorify clash of civilizations. Extremely retarded posts.

Im sorry my friend, but your mind has snapped. You need to snap out of it. I hope you get guidance from your close family and relatives. God forbid should this also translate into real life.
Right now I feel like I am talking to ISIS zombie. :/


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> But you have become an ISIS (on the internet) sympathizer. Judging from not only those posts, but even in that other thread. You glorify clash of civilizations. Extremely retarded posts.
> 
> Im sorry my friend, but your mind has snapped. You need to snap out of it. I hope you get guidance from your close family and relatives. God forbid should this also translate into real life.
> Right now I feel like I am talking to ISIS zombie. :/



How so? You don't bother reading my posts. You just read the portions which concern Iranians. And your posts on other threads are annoying me. I am much more politically educated than most members here on Arab world and I don't need anyone to tell me right from wrong. I like you as a member so I hope you tone it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> How so? You don't bother reading my posts. You just read the portions which concern Iranians. And your posts on other threads are annoying me. I am much more politically educated than most members here on Arab world and I don't need anyone to tell me right from wrong. I like you as a member so I hope you tone it down.



I read your posts to the fully, and no I do not just respond when it concerns Iranian members. Did you not see the discussion I had with Frogman in this thread about this?
I like you as a member too, which is why it disappoints me the kind of things you write. I hope you tone down the ISIS sympathizing crap and become sane again.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> I read your posts to the fully, and no I do not just respond when it concerns Iranian members. Did you not see the discussion I had with Frogman in this thread about this?
> I like you as a member too, which is why it disappoints me the kind of things you write. I hope you tone down the ISIS sympathizing crap and become sane again.



I do not need to sympathize with them to satisfy my political views or bash Arab governments. Or any government in region for that matter. So if you mean that by becoming 'sane' I go back to normaizing myself with these stooges in the region and their policies that won't happen...



IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @Falcon29
> @ResurgentIran Is right. You are basically a ISIS zombie. You ISIS supporters are everywhere. Disgusting.



Is that Saddam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I do not need to sympathize with them to satisfy my political views or bash Arab governments. Or any government in region for that matter. So if you mean that by becoming 'sane' I go back to normaizing myself with these stooges in the region and their policies that won't happen...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Saddam?



Its not just about bashing governments. Your posts show clear ISIS mentality.
Why were you gloryfing civil war/clash of civilizations between Muslims and Westeners?
That is simply insane.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Its not just about bashing governments. Your posts show clear ISIS mentality.
> Why were you gloryfing civil war/clash of civilizations between Muslims and Westeners?
> That is simply insane.



No it isn't insane. I said if that is direction West wants to take it will happen. And it will be defensive war in ME. I also posted saying it doesn't need to happen if Europe plays larger role in ME rather than US. If you read you would see that. Read my conversation with peacefan.


----------



## al-Hasani

@IbnTaymiyyah 

What a beautiful avatar. Wonder where it came from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> No it isn't insane. I said if that is direction West wants to take it will happen. And it will be defensive war in ME. I also posted saying it doesn't need to happen if Europe plays larger role in ME rather than US. If you read you would see that. Read my conversation with peacefan.



Dude you know what you said so stop lying to my face. I was there. Indirectly you also said that these terrorist attacks were beneficial in th elong term because it will lead to this clash. You made it clear that it was a desirable outcome.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude you know what you said so stop lying to my face. I was there. Indirectly you also said that these terrorist attacks were beneficial in th elong term because it will lead to this clash. You made it clear that it was a desirable outcome.



No, I said long term effects of what follows these attacks are beneficial for Muslims. The attacks themselves are stupid. For some odd reason Muslims and Arabs do not take any concern over their affairs until they realize there is controversy around them. Then they realize they should probably start doing something for their selves.


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Keepin it fresh my Al-Saloli brother. Hows life in Dar ul Kufr Denmark ?
> I have lost seriousness now. By the way I think the Pally @Falcon29 is becoming a ISIS fannatic. I mean like that is so summer of 2014.



Kufr everywhere I look. Even the weather is kufr.

Yes, I am looking forward to the Islamic State of Arabia.

What about the UK? Raining with beer as usual?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> No, I said long term effects of what follows these attacks are beneficial for Muslims. The attacks themselves are stupid. For some odd reason Muslims and Arabs do not take any concern over their affairs until they realize there is controversy around them. Then they realize they should probably start doing something for their selves.



Yeah I dont really see the distinction. You're now saying the effect of what follows will be beneficial for Muslims, so that in effect means that the attacks themselves are beneficial.

Btw the effects of what will follow will be bad for Muslims in Europe. Too bad you see it differently.


----------



## 1000

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude you know what you said so stop lying to my face. I was there. Indirectly you also said that these terrorist attacks were beneficial in th elong term because it will lead to this clash. You made it clear that it was a desirable outcome.



I said it a long time ago, all he cares about is Palestine, he will switch between Shia Iran and ISIS whenever he feels like they are more beneficial to his interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah I dont really see the distinction. You're now saying the effect of what follows will be beneficial for Muslims, so that in effect means that the attacks themselves are beneficial.
> 
> Btw the effects of what will follow will be bad for Muslims in Europe. Too bad you see it differently.



The effects have greatest impact on Muslims overseas. And my post was detailed. If you want to understand it go read it again. I am not wasting my energy in pointless conversation.


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> Raining cocaine.
> Bro I go on delivery with my uncle some times as he and my Dad own a restaurant/Takeaway and we deliver to these Arabs who get like Biryani and Samboosa, bro the house absolutely reeks of ganja.
> 
> I went to them the bill is £30.
> He goes "One second boss" . He poorly attempts to hide a spliff and just smiles at me. They are silly but so well mannered and polite. One night they phoned at closing time and asked for delivery worth £6.
> 
> They are defnitely related to @Falcon29 /Pally/uses Palestine and resistance as a way to promote his drug business.
> 
> @al-Hasani You must be a DOPE head like the boys.





What the hell? Ever asked them where they were from in the Arab world?

I am sure that Hazzy is part of the Colombian mafia. Actually 10% of Columbia's population are of Arab origin. Many from Palestine! So that's the missing puzzle of Hazzy's hidden life.

Nah, I never touched drugs. Outside of trying qat but that is very harmless.

I started from a very young age as seen;





Today;





I am sure that qat could help with the nerves before exams. Not sure if it would be effective performance wise though.

Not sure if strong Arabic coffee and RedBull counts here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani
> They are from some wealthy family. Always wearing nice clothes and so on. I think they are Iraqi. Will ask them next time.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Falcon29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys after getting caught



Look into Moroccan hashish bro.






@1000 is a frequent guest at coffee houses in Amsterdam where he smokes weed with the gang before touring the Red Light District!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IbnTaymiyyah said:


> @al-Hasani
> Not that I am old but before when I was a liberal/reckless kid I did all sorts of shit. Even drove around with or drove around drug dealers while they did their ting. In my Early teen days so like a few months ago.
> 
> A lot of shit a European born nigga regrets doing. Allah will hopefullly forgive me if not I will come on Hajj do a few laps and bam bam .
> 
> I see poverty a lot and feel for the kids it's hard times out there for da bruddas.
> 
> Anyways this video changed me Wallah my friends who became islamist before me showed me it. Shivers went down my spine.
> @Falcon29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch last 2-3 minutes



I was always good boy as a kid for some reason....partially because my Dad is sneaky guy who can easily tell what I'm up to just by having a 1 min talk with me 

My drug was Shawarma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

man we Arabs are something


----------



## jamahir

Syrian Lion said:


> man we Arabs are something



wow... that is something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

identify the error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Must see!!


----------



## Frogman

OH! Zamalkawiiiiii!!

@al-Hasani @Mosamania @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> OH! Zamalkawiiiiii!!
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Mahmoud_EGY



I am no fan of Al-Hilal bro. Al-Ittihad all the way, lol!

Tell me what is going on with the Egyptian national football team? The kings of African football. Just bad luck that you failed to qualify for this years African Cup of Nations? I know that Egyptian football has had some rough years since Mubarak's downfall. I just don't know the details.

I was thinking about making a similar thread like the one I made about Arab teams in the Asian Cup but we only got 2 Arab teams in the African Cup of Nations this year. Tunisia and Algeria. No Morocco, no Libya and no Egypt.


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> I am no fan of Al-Hilal bro. Al-Ittihad all the way, lol!
> 
> Tell me what is going on with the Egyptian national football team? The kings of African football? Just bad luck that you failed to qualify for this years' African Cup of Nations?
> 
> I was thinking about making a similar thread like the one I made about Arab teams in the Asian Cup but we only got 2 Arab teams in the African Cup of Nations this year. Tunisia and Algeria. No Morocco and no Egypt.



Arabs can't play football even if their live's depended on it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Iam no fan of Al-Hilal bro. Al-Ittihad all the way, lol!



Bring em on! The White Knights will beat them  You should always support your native team against a foreign one, come on man, unless its Liverpool, then you just support the opposing side.



> Tell me what is going on with the Egyptian national football team? The kings of African football? Just bad luck that you failed to qualify for this years' African Cup of Nations?



The Revolution hit hard as did the retirement of several legends from international football. With no regular football, and a lack of players abroad like the Algerians and Moroccans the national football team was always going to struggle, a shake up in management from the association itself to the coaches every few months didn't help either. We're still playing mostly without crowds in the new season of football which was allowed to start thank god, and everyone is still dealing with Port Saied massacre.

We won't be seeing scenes like these for a long time, I've been to Premier League games, and international games here in the UK but nothing beat the atmosphere of a Zamalek derby game or watching Egypt play a big game, even saw Egypt play England here at Wembley, and we were still louder than the English fans even though we lost 3-1.

You will not find scenes like this in any other nation on the planet:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Frogman

I do I am just saying that "my team" in KSA is Al-Ittihad rather than Al-Hilal so I am not bothered by them being defeated in a friendly!

Haha, I have no love lost for Liverpool either although I do not support any English team. My favorite teams are FC Barcelona, PSG (my local team more or less) and Al-Ittihad. In Italy I am cheering for Milan although I am no fan. I have seen Milan in action live though so I definitely have sympathies for them.

Yes, Egyptian fans are notorious for being vocal. Most Arab fans are this. Sometimes we go to the extreme though to put it mildly. Not only in terms of football


----------



## -SINAN-

@Falcon29

Mate, can i suggest you to fix the way you address to some people... When you returned from the long ban. Everything was fine... but now you are heavily insulting and swearing at people and get banned in the process.

Keep your cool man. I noticed that people are playing on you as you go angrier....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Mate, can i suggest you to fix the way you address to some people... When you returned from the long ban. Everything was fine... but now you are heavily insulting and swearing at people and get banned in the process.
> 
> Keep your cool man. I noticed that people are playing on you as you go angrier....



Playing on what? Lol 

It's my normal style dude. I deal with propagandists. All of you are afraid to debate 500 and give up very quickly and accept his arguments. I don't, and it gets him so angry that he responds with rhetoric/propaganda/dehumanization/demeaning of Palestinian people. 

You know what that tells you? He lost argument and responded with childish stuff. A year ago Indian trolls filled those threads. Now they are intimidated by me. So I effectively moderate the section. 

You can thank me later.


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> Playing on what? Lol
> 
> It's my normal style dude. I deal with propagandists. All of you are afraid to debate 500 and give up very quickly and accept his arguments. I don't, and it gets him so angry that he responds with rhetoric/propaganda/dehumanization/demeaning of Palestinian people.
> 
> You know what that tells you? He lost argument and responded with childish stuff. A year ago Indian trolls filled those threads. Now they are intimidated by me. So I effectively moderate the section.
> 
> You can thank me later.



No, no. It's not just 500. People trying to hit the nerve on you. Making you swear much. They will report you and cause ban. Don't fall into their trap.

Regarding 500... i'm gonna debate with him on what....he is harmless to Turks.


----------



## Falcon29

@Archdemon 

How you doing Steve? How's New York treating you?


----------



## Gabriel92

@Falcon29 is back ?,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Armstrong said:


> Arabs can't play football even if their live's depended on it !



Really Buttstrong? Egypt is the most successful team in the African Cup of Nations and KSA is the second most successful team in the Asian Cup only behind Japan although KSA has had the most final appearances. In terms of club football then Arab teams in both Africa and Asia are the best.

Heck, what about all of those football stars that are playing for European football clubs and European national teams that are of Arab origins? Also Latin American as there is a huge 30-40 million big Arab diaspora in the Americas.





We cannot play cricket though even if our life's depended on it! Anyway only nations that cannot kick a football and play the world's most popular sport excel in cricket.

@Falcon29

Welcome back bro. Don't get yourself banned again.



Gabriel92 said:


> @Falcon29 is back ?,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@al-Hasani @Falcon29 

What is "Ibn ül Arabi" means ??? Is it "Son of Arab" ??? That doesn't makes sense for a name.

There is Turkish serial and there is character named "Ibn ül Arabi" in the serial... so that made me wonder.






White bearded guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> @al-Hasani @Falcon29
> 
> What is "Ibn ül Arabi" means ??? Is it "Son of Arab" ??? That doesn't makes sense for a name.
> 
> There is Turkish serial and there is character named "Ibn ül Arabi" in the serial... so that made me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White bearded guy.


He was sufi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He was sufi


So, that's an actual name ?

@Falcon29 I forget to tell you about the serial. 

Watch bro.. Turks vs Templars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> So, that's an actual name ?


*Abū ʿAbd Allāh Muḥammad ibn ʿAlī ibn Muḥammad ibn al-ʿArabī al-Ḥātimī aṭ-Ṭāʾī al-andulosi *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> *Abū ʿAbd Allāh Muḥammad ibn ʿAlī ibn Muḥammad ibn al-ʿArabī al-Ḥātimī aṭ-Ṭāʾī al-andulosi *


Now it made sense.....

I read about him in the wiki, so it is possible that he crossed paths with Ertuğrul Gazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Sinan 

Turkish sword fight? 

Ibn al Arabi should mean son of Arab maybe that's nickname for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Have you seriously noticed a people anywhere that have longer names than us Arabs? I mean today but especially traditionally? Even the common man had very long names. It's probably bound in the importance that we have placed on tracking down our ancestors and recording lineages. I don't see this to such an degree among any other people either.

In the Arabian Peninsula especially the names are far, far too long.

What's wrong with being called Peter Johnson now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Turkish sword fight?


Yeap. 

Finally they managed to shoot a decent sword fight. 



Falcon29 said:


> Ibn al Arabi should mean son of Arab maybe that's nickname for him.


Yeap, Salman al-Farsi explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Sinan

You can read more about him here below;

Ibn Arabi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"He is renowned by some practitioners of Sufism as "the greatest master"[2] and also as a genuine saint.[3]"

You can find dozens of his Sufi songs on Youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> @Sinan
> 
> You can read more about him here below;
> 
> Ibn Arabi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "He is renowned by some practitioners of Sufism as "the greatest master"[2] and also as a genuine saint.[3]"
> 
> You can find dozens of his Sufi songs on Youtube.



Mate, you will know better than me.... Did Knight Templars happened to be in Anatolia, Damascus at the years around 1220 ???

Also, i read about Ibn Arabi....he was around during 1220. It's highly possible that he crossed paths with Ertuğrul Gazi..

I'm curious about if this serial is accurate about the history or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

@Falcon29

You forgot about me, azzhole?

It's obvious that are the cousin of a jew. Selfish azzhole.

Sharmoota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Sinan said:


> Mate, you will know better than me.... Did Knight Templars happened to be in Anatolia, Damascus at the years around 1220 ???
> 
> Also, i read about Ibn Arabi....he was around during 1220. It's highly possible that he crossed paths with Ertuğrul Gazi..
> 
> I'm curious about if this serial is accurate about the history or not.



Yes, they were although they were in decline. They were driven out entirely from the ME in the year 1319. Their last stronghold being Cyprus if I recall.

Might be possible although I have to say that I do not know about that with certainty. A Turkish historian might answer this question.

He was born in Murcia in what was then Arab Muslim-controlled Al-Andalus but he travelled to Makkah, Madinah and Hijaz and lived there for years but also to Iraq, Syria, Palestine AND Turkey. So it is possible that he might have encountered Ertugrul Ghazi.

I think that the serial has most of the historical events accurately covered but maybe some of it is fiction? I do not know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> You forgot about me, azzhole?
> 
> It's obvious that are the cousin of a jew. Selfish azzhole.
> 
> Sharmoota.



 

I knew it was you! 

How's everything going bro? Are we going to boil eggs still?


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> I knew it was you!
> 
> How's everything going bro? Are we going to boil eggs still?



You are the most worthless Palestinian I have ever met. If Jordanians don't take you out, I hope the Jews will. 

And yes, I will teach you how to boil a fucking egg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> You are the most worthless Palestinian I have ever met. If Jordanians don't take you out, I hope the Jews will.
> 
> And yes, I will teach you how to boil a fucking egg.



You are the most Hindu **** I ever met. 

Biryani eating azzwipe. How's qamar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, they were although they were in decline. They were driven out entirely from the ME in the year 1319. Their last stronghold being Cyprus if I recall.
> 
> Might be possible although I have to say that I do not know about that with certainty. A Turkish historian might answer this question.
> 
> He was born in Murcia in what was then Arab Muslim-controlled Al-Andalus but he travelled to Makkah, Madinah and Hijaz and lived there for years but also to Iraq, Syria, Palestine AND Turkey. So it is possible that he might have encountered Ertugrul Ghazi.


Very interesting. 



al-Hasani said:


> I think that the serial has most of the historical events accurately covered but maybe some of it is fiction? I do not know.


When i see the Christians in the serial i immediatly recognized them as templars (red cross over white background) but i didn't know they were present at the Anatolia. So, i was like 

Fiction part is that "Zikir" part.....i asked my father about it he said "They making rithmic head movements and pass into trans, then they see things from future".....So, we can say there is some fictional elements too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> *You are the most Hindu **** I ever met.*
> 
> Biryani eating azzwipe. How's qamar?



Stupid Pali, I will make sure Isreal shits on YOU. 























lol, jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Bro, change the title of your thread to "Sultanate of Oman Armed Forces". Will delete this post after you have seen it so not to make a post in the new thread while you are still updating the thread.


That's their official title though.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> I know but most if not all Arab army threads on PDF do not use the formal names.
> 
> Anyway you made a small spelling mistake unintentionally if you notice.


so stupid of me lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

صور القوات الخاصة للجيش الليبي وهي تشيش عذرا في حالة استنفار قصوى
Photo special forces of the Libyan Army smoking hookah Sorry on high alert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

*Parents of little dancers vow legal action over social media attacks*
Last updated: Monday, January 19, 2015 11:44 PM





Little girls dance at the opening of the recent Buraidah Spring Festival. — Courtesy photo

*Saudi Gazette report*

*BURAIDAH* — Parents of little girls who came under attack on social media for performing a dance at the Buraidah Spring Festival on Friday plan to sue those who posted critical comments about their daughters, Al-Hayat Arabic daily reported.

Lawyers and legal consultants were attracted to the case and many took the initiative to contact the families.

One parent said: “Some conservatives have unfortunately abused our daughters’ innocence.

“The reaction we got was shocking and abhorrent to say the least.
“We will sue those who published offensive content about our daughters, who did not deserve this treatment.”

Another parent, who also expressed shock and disapproval at the comments, said: “The little girls were just performing a segment in the festival.
“They were not wearing any skimpy clothes or being controversial by any means.

“It is sad that we have some people with this mentality who look at little girls in such a perverted way and criticize them for flaunting their perceived sexuality when they barely have any.”
Another parent said: “I will sue them.

“My daughter is in shock because of what happened, especially as her friends and she have participated before in many festivals and never received such comments.
“This is truly disgraceful.”

Parents of little dancers vow legal action over social media attacks | Kingdom | Saudi Gazette

Great. Crush the degenerates. We must all support and stand behind the daughters of the nation. Let this be a start of greater things to come. Tired of those few ignorants with too much power who have hijacked the country.



Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> صور القوات الخاصة للجيش الليبي وهي تشيش عذرا في حالة استنفار قصوى
> Photo special forces of the Libyan Army smoking hookah Sorry on high alert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> One parent said: “Some conservatives have unfortunately abused our daughters’ innocence.


I hate those so called ''conservatives'' more and more, putting grown women into Burqa but posting sexual contents about children, perverted scums, and then coming up with an attitute as if they were the saits or perfect human beings.

Seriously i would throw all of them in a huge hole, throw napalm in there and enjoy the smell of freedom, fucking disgusting human beings, pedo assholes.

Sry for my attitude but im sick of those people, im not a person who has hate to anyone but i developed a deep hate for such people in recent years after seeing what kind of sick shit they come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

xenon54 said:


> I hate those so called ''conservatives'' more and more, putting grown women into Burqa but posting sexual contents about children, perverted scums, and then coming up with an attitute as if they were the saits or perfect human beings.
> 
> Seriously i would throw all of them in a huge hole, throw napalm in there and enjoy the smell of freedom, fucking disgusting human beings, pedo assholes.
> 
> Sry for my attitude but im sick of those people, im not a person who has hate to anyone but i developed a deep hate for such people in recent years after seeing what kind of sick shit they come up with.


I share your hate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ahmed Jo said:


> I share your hate


If i had a button where i could kill these people all together i wouldnt hesitate to push it, 1 million? 5 million? 10 million? i wouldnt give a flying **** since it would be a huge favor to the humanity, thats how deep my hate is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

xenon54 said:


> If i had a button where i could kill these people all together i wouldnt hesitate to push it, 1 million? 5 million? 10 million? i wouldnt give a flying **** since it would be a huge favor to the humanity, thats how deep my hate is.


Maybe genocide is a bit much lol, I would just like to see them lose any influence they have on the lives of others or society in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> I hate those so called ''conservatives'' more and more, putting grown women into Burqa but posting sexual contents about children, perverted scums, and then coming up with an attitute as if they were the saits or perfect human beings.
> 
> Seriously i would throw all of them in a huge hole, throw napalm in there and enjoy the smell of freedom, fucking disgusting human beings, pedo assholes.
> 
> Sry for my attitude but im sick of those people, im not a person who has hate to anyone but i developed a deep hate for such people in recent years after seeing what kind of sick shit they come up with.



Well, they are indeed "special" people to say the least. I must correct you though my friend. Burqa is not worn in KSA. It's not even an Arabic word but of Persian origin. The most conservative dress that is worn in KSA and the Arab world is a niqab.

Having said that then those clowns only barked for a while and most ridiculed them on social media (Twitter, Facebook) etc. It's just that religious people think that clerics are "sacred" somehow and that any criticism of them is "un-Islamic" which is pure nonsense. So even if they think that something is moronic they will blindly support it. Especially in a religious state like KSA.

Besides as the article states then such festivals have existed in KSA since people could walk ( = more or less always) and suddenly a few clowns on Twitter make it into a big deal.

To attack children that have not even developed a sexuality to begin with is sick. Good that the parents are going to sue them.

What happened with @Sinan ? Why is he banned?



Ahmed Jo said:


> Maybe genocide is a bit much lol, I would just like to see them lose any influence they have on the lives of others or society in general.



Yes, let's not go overboard. Not all religious conservatives are like this. I say let them have their opinion but don't attack innocents with your rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ahmed Jo said:


> Maybe genocide is a bit much lol, I would just like to see them lose any influence they have on the lives of others or society in general.


Kill them all, burn them with fire they dont deserve anthing better.



al-Hasani said:


> Well, they are indeed "special" people to say the least. I must correct you though my friend. Burqa is not worn in KSA. It's not even an Arabic word but of Persian origin. The most conservative dress that is worn in KSA and the Arab world is a niqab.
> 
> Having said that then those clowns only barked for a while and most ridiculed them on social media (Twitter, Facebook) etc. It's just that religious people think that clerics are "sacred" somehow and that any criticism of them is "un-Islamic" which is pure nonsense. So even if they thing that something is moronic they will blindly support it.
> 
> Besides as the article states then such festivals have existed in KSA since people could walk ( = more or less always) and suddenly a few clowns on Twitter make it into a big deal.
> 
> To attack children that have not even developed a sexuality to begin with is sick. Good that the parents are going to sue them.
> 
> What happened with @Sinan ? Why is he banned?


My comment wasnt directed at KSA or anywhere specially, those thypes exist everywhere, you know what im talking about.

About Sinan i dont know.



al-Hasani said:


> Yes, let's not go overboard. Not all religious conservatives are like this. I say let them have their opinion but don't attack innocents with your rhetoric.


Im not talking about Conservatives generally thats why i put the word between '' '' you know which type im talking about, those who think they need to impose their lifestyle to others, those who think its ok to rape 5 year old kids, etc. etc. in short isis type people.
We have many conservative here in forum, overwhelming majority are ok, they dont do all those stuff, they are just religious thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Kill them all, burn them with fire they dont deserve anthing better.
> 
> 
> My comment wasnt directed at KSA or anywhere specially, those thypes exist everywhere, you know what im talking about.
> 
> About Sinan i dont know.
> 
> 
> Im not talking about Conservatives generally thats why i put the word between '' '' you know which type im talking about, those who think they need to impose their lifestyle to others, those who think its ok to rape 5 year old kids, etc. etc. in short isis type people.
> We have many conservative here in forum, overwhelming majority are ok, they dont do all those stuff, they are just religious thats it.



Aha. I missed the ". In such a case we agree. In fact no need to kill them. Just deport them to Antarctica. There they will only bother themselves or polar bears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. I missed the ". In such a case we agree. In fact no need to kill them. Just deport them to Antarctica. There they will only bother themselves or polar bears.


Poor polar bears, what did they do to deserve this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Poor polar bears, what did they do to deserve this?











Just saying.

Haha, look at the fur on the last one. Amazing creatures. I must say that I like animals, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

al-Hasani said:


> Aha. I missed the ". In such a case we agree. In fact no need to kill them. Just deport them to Antarctica. There they will only bother themselves or polar bears.


Yeah but there are no polar bears in Antarctica, only penguins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

xenon54 said:


> Yeah but there are no polar bears in Antarctica, only penguins.







You are right. Probably hence the name "polar" bear. My fault.

Ok, what about killer whales? Surely their reach also covers Antarctica.





They look friendly but are deadly animals. The king of the oceans.

@rmi5

Do not waste your time with those goons bro. Let them embarrass themselves as usual. Do not get yourself banned in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

@al-Hasani what do you think of the new king? i wanted an unbiased opinion and the news is no help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gufi said:


> @al-Hasani what do you think of the new king? i wanted an unbiased opinion and the news is no help



Please see my post number 129 in this thread below;

King Abdullah has passed away - PDF extends its condolences to the Saudi people | Page 9

In general my opinion of King Salman is good. He seems like a warm-hearted person and he has a very good track record as a long-time governor of Riyadh which he has transformed into a international metropolis. 

He is likely to continue the reforms. What differentiates him from King Abdullah is that he is more assertive and direct in his approach IMO.

Otherwise please read that post in that thread that I have linked to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22

Saudis should be careful about Prince Muqrin he is obviously up to no good and talk about ruining a tradition that has spanned for more than a 100 years(goatee). Reform is great but he has taken it too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ozzy22 said:


> Saudis should be careful about Prince Muqrin he is obviously up to no good and talk about ruining a tradition that has spanned for more than a 100 years(goatee). Reform is great but he has taken it too far.





Good one. Had to read that twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

More thievery of other's history

200-year-old Torah scroll brought to Jerusalem synagogue | i24news - See beyond

A 200-year-old Torah scroll has arrived from Baghdad to Jerusalem, where it was greeted with candies and song in a dedication ceremony on Thursday.

Israeli Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman said the scroll's journey from Iraqi intelligence storage to a synagogue in the ministry "represents the fate of the Jews." Jews have been persecuted, he said, but "in the end they come to Israel."

To celebrate the scroll's restoration, Lieberman and Sephardi Chief Rabbi of Israel, Yitzhak Yosef, marched with the scroll around the perimeter of the Foreign Ministry building, with some 300 ministry employees trailing behind them throwing candy, clapping and singing.

The scroll was found in 2003 – a few days after the American takeover of Baghdad - in an Iraqi Jewish Archive.

A group of American soldiers entered the flooded headquarters of Saddam Hussein’s Intelligence agency (Mukhabarat). In the basement, under four feet of water, they found tens of thousands of books, artifacts and documents belonging to the Jewish community – materials that had been seized mainly in the 1960's from synagogues, schools and other Jewish institutions.


----------



## Ahmed Jo

I agree, this is thievery. It was also thievery when Saddam took it, it and other artifacts should be in an Iraqi museum for all Iraqis to see. It pains me to see the great history of the middle east being tarnished and twisted by different people like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> More thievery of other's history
> 
> 200-year-old Torah scroll brought to Jerusalem synagogue | i24news - See beyond
> 
> A 200-year-old Torah scroll has arrived from Baghdad to Jerusalem, where it was greeted with candies and song in a dedication ceremony on Thursday.
> 
> Israeli Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman said the scroll's journey from Iraqi intelligence storage to a synagogue in the ministry "represents the fate of the Jews." Jews have been persecuted, he said, but "in the end they come to Israel."
> 
> To celebrate the scroll's restoration, Lieberman and Sephardi Chief Rabbi of Israel, Yitzhak Yosef, marched with the scroll around the perimeter of the Foreign Ministry building, with some 300 ministry employees trailing behind them throwing candy, clapping and singing.
> 
> The scroll was found in 2003 – a few days after the American takeover of Baghdad - in an Iraqi Jewish Archive.
> 
> A group of American soldiers entered the flooded headquarters of Saddam Hussein’s Intelligence agency (Mukhabarat). In the basement, under four feet of water, they found tens of thousands of books, artifacts and documents belonging to the Jewish community – materials that had been seized mainly in the 1960's from synagogues, schools and other Jewish institutions.



Not the Joooooooooos again

I'm joking but u always do that with me


----------



## al-Hasani

@Ahmed Jo

Masha'Allah. I knew that there was something "there".

Welcome to the "club".

Will give it a read surely! Thanks for the link.

Oh, I can see that your clan has fondness for Arabian horses. Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Masha'Allah. I knew that there was something "there".
> 
> Welcome to the "club".
> 
> Will give it a read surely! Thanks for the link.


So don't be surprised if someday I make my claim to the hijaz with my magnificent (and non-existent) army of warriors. Maybe I'll make you my second-in-command lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> I agree, this is thievery. It was also thievery when Saddam took it, it and other artifacts should be in an Iraqi museum for all Iraqis to see. It pains me to see the great history of the middle east being tarnished and twisted by different people like this.



True. KSA is actually working for that.

*Thousands of Saudi artifacts returned to Kingdom*
*December 24, 2009*
Saudi Arabia has retrieved more than 10,000 of its artifacts from other countries, Prince Sultan bin Salman, chairman of Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (SCTA), said on Wednesday, _Arab News_ reported today.

“Retrieving antiquities has now become a national issue,” Prince Sultan bin Salman said, adding that the government would continue its efforts to bring back Saudi artifacts scattered across the world.

Prince Sultan said the SCTA with the cooperation of other government agencies would prevent the theft of antiquities, especially the ones from the Islamic heritage sites in Makkah and Madinah.

“Saudi Arabia is replete with a large number of valuable antiquities and protection of these artifacts is a national duty,” he said, adding that the Kingdom would not tolerate smuggling of antiquities.

Prince Sultan said the Kingdom would host the first international conference on architectural heritage on April 18.

The Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia, Washington, DC, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> True. KSA is actually working for that.
> 
> *Thousands of Saudi artifacts returned to Kingdom*
> *December 24, 2009*
> Saudi Arabia has retrieved more than 10,000 of its artifacts from other countries, Prince Sultan bin Salman, chairman of Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (SCTA), said on Wednesday, _Arab News_ reported today.
> 
> “Retrieving antiquities has now become a national issue,” Prince Sultan bin Salman said, adding that the government would continue its efforts to bring back Saudi artifacts scattered across the world.
> 
> Prince Sultan said the SCTA with the cooperation of other government agencies would prevent the theft of antiquities, especially the ones from the Islamic heritage sites in Makkah and Madinah.
> 
> “Saudi Arabia is replete with a large number of valuable antiquities and protection of these artifacts is a national duty,” he said, adding that the Kingdom would not tolerate smuggling of antiquities.
> 
> Prince Sultan said the Kingdom would host the first international conference on architectural heritage on April 18.
> 
> The Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia, Washington, DC, USA


That's great to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> So don't be surprised if someday I make my claim to the hijaz with my magnificent (and non-existent) army of warriors. Maybe I'll make you my second-in-command lol



Actually most Jordanians and people from Levant have ancestral ties to nearby Hijaz. Especially partially. Vice versa too.
We have mixed in this region for thousands of years with each other, mostly various Semitic peoples, but also others.

Also I once read in a article about DNA that many Saudi Arabian paternal lineages originate in the Levant. Of course this is before the Paleolithic age but also many recent.

Basically Jordanians and Saudi Arabians (especially those living in Northern KSA - KSA is a huge country we must remember with big geographical differences and distinctive stories and histories of all the historical regions) are the same people. There was no difference before the current day borders which are even less than 100 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Actually most Jordanians and people from Levant have ancestral ties to nearby Hijaz. Especially partially. Vice versa too.
> We have mixed in this region for thousands of years with each other, mostly various Semitic peoples, but also others.
> 
> Also I once read in a article about DNA that many Saudi Arabian paternal lineages originate in the Levant. Of course this is before the Paleolithic age but also many recent.
> 
> Basically Jordanians and Saudi Arabians (especially those living in Northern KSA - KSA is a huge country we must remember with big geographical differences and distinctive cultures and histories of the all the historical regions) are the same people. There was no difference before the current day borders which are even less than 100 years old.


I know that some people in the city of Haql in the north of KSA sometimes watch Jordanian television because I was watching this show and a caller came on from Haql (idk if this is a good example). Basically, it doesn't seem that there's a big difference between the people of Aqaba (and surrounding areas) and the people of north Saudi Arabia.



al-Hasani said:


> Actually most Jordanians and people from Levant have ancestral ties to nearby Hijaz. Especially partially. Vice versa too.
> We have mixed in this region for thousands of years with each other, mostly various Semitic peoples, but also others.
> 
> Also I once read in a article about DNA that many Saudi Arabian paternal lineages originate in the Levant. Of course this is before the Paleolithic age but also many recent.
> 
> Basically Jordanians and Saudi Arabians (especially those living in Northern KSA - KSA is a huge country we must remember with big geographical differences and distinctive stories and histories of all the historical regions) are the same people. There was no difference before the current day borders which are even less than 100 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> It is but sadly KSA has first really started to wake up on this department (heritage, archaeology etc.) in recent years and it is still not good enough IMO. Many of it is also the fault of the regimes and their neglect. People too.


Also, have you seen the family tree section on the website? I think there is a connection to the tribe of quraish and thus the Hashemites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> That's great to hear.



It is but sadly KSA has first really started to wake up on this department (heritage, archaeology etc.) in recent years and it is still not good enough IMO. Many of it is also the fault of past governments and their neglect. People too have done a lot of neglect. Still pre-Islamic times are frowned upon and little access to archaeology has been given to outsiders let alone locals etc.

See;





















Also speaking about modern-day KSA and Jordan then do not forget that Hijaz and Southern Levant share the Nabatean heritage. The magnificent civilization that gave rise to World UNESCO Heritage Sites such as Petra, Mada'in Saleh, Shivta and Avta (in modern day Southern Israel) and Bosra in Southern Syria.

Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I find the Nabateans to be one of the most interesting civilizations. That they could perform such archeological wonders in such a harsh landscape (rocky desert, valleys and mountains) is impressive if you ask me.

Petra is a jewel.




The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr




jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr



Petra by sharnik, on Flickr



Petra: il Tempio Grande by costagar51, on Flickr



Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



The Temenos Gate and the Royal Tombs at Petra, Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - BETA IS NOT BETTER IT IS WORSE!, on Flickr



Ahmed Jo said:


> I know that some people in the city of Haql in the north of KSA sometimes watch Jordanian television because I was watching this show and a caller came on from Haql (idk if this is a good example). Basically, it doesn't seem that there's a big difference between the people of Aqaba (and surrounding areas) and the people of north Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> Also, have you seen the family tree section on the website? I think there is a connection to the tribe of quraish and thus the Hashemites.





How cool. This reminds me of people (callers) calling to some religious programs in KSA that I have seen and then people from Libya, Tunisia etc. call and extend greetings to certain Arab tribes (their own) to the uncles in KSA.

No, there is not. That goes for all of Jordan actually. Tabuk is another example. I wonder if the dialects are the same? To me Jordanian Arabic seems very close to Hijazi Arabic. But so is Shami Arabic in general. Second only to Egyptian and Sudanese.

I will take a closer look. I took a quick glance only because we started this discussion.

I really got to make some food. I am extremely hungry. Been a long day with the funeral of King Abdullah, burial and all that. Been following it closely and reflecting upon a few things. Then there was Iraq-Iran and the UAE-Japan game in the AFC 2015. Both Iraq and UAE qualified. So now we got 2 Arab teams in the semifinals. You should really take a look at the thread I made about the AFC 2015 here for some cheap laughs. The recent pages.

Also I have barely sleep. King Abdullah died 01.00 today (this night) so I was obviously following the news all night basically. Only got 2-3 hours of sleep.

Speaking about Haql. There is a sunken ship at the beach which has become a tourist attraction, lol. A bit like that shipwreck in Zakynthos Greece if you have ever seen it. Obviously far from this famous, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> It is but sadly KSA has first really started to wake up on this department (heritage, archaeology etc.) in recent years and it is still not good enough IMO. Many of it is also the fault of past governments and their neglect. People too have done a lot of neglect. Still pre-Islamic times are frowned upon and little access to archaeology has been given to outsiders let alone locals etc.
> 
> See;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also speaking about modern-day KSA and Jordan then do not forget that Hijaz and Southern Levant share the Nabatean heritage. The magnificent civilization that gave rise to World UNESCO Heritage Sites such as Petra, Mada'in Saleh, Shivta and Avta (in modern day Southern Israel) and Bosra in Southern Syria.
> 
> Nabataeans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I find the Nabateans to be one of the most interesting civilizations. That they could perform such archeological wonders in such a harsh landscape (rocky desert, valleys and mountains) is impressive if you ask me.
> 
> Petra is a jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jordan petra by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Petra by sharnik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Petra: il Tempio Grande by costagar51, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Temenos Gate and the Royal Tombs at Petra, Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - BETA IS NOT BETTER IT IS WORSE!, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cool. This reminds me of people calling to some religious programs in KSA that I have seen and then people from Libya, Tunisia etc. call and extend greetings to certain Arab tribes (their own) to the uncles in KSA.
> 
> No, there is not. That goes for all of Jordan actually. Tabuk is another example. I wonder if the dialectics are the same? To me Jordanian Arabic seems very close to Hijazi Arabic.
> 
> I will take a closer look. I took a quick glance only because we started this discussion.
> 
> I really got to make some food. I am extremely hungry. Been a long day with the funeral of King Abdullah, burial and all that. Been following it closely and reflecting upon a few things. Then there was Iraq-Iran and the UAE-Japan game in the AFC 2015. Both Iraq and UAE qualified. So now we got 2 Arab teams in the semifinals. You should really take a look at the thread I made about the AFC 2015 here for some cheap laughs. The recent pages.
> 
> Also I have barely sleep. King Abdullah died 01.00 today (this night) so I was obviously following the news all night basically. Only got 2-3 hours of sleep.


جازاك الله خير  and I don't think its the same for all of Jordan since there are many different kinds of Jordanians of different origins (such as Palestinian, Iraqi, or even Syrian, and of course the 'natives' of Jordan.). I've also noticed that there are different accents in each region. For example, I'm from irbid and they have a noticeable accent of their own different from say that of the south or even in northern cities like Salt. Of course I don't speak in the irbidi accent since I spent my childhood in Amman where it's rather diverse, I remember having Kuwaiti and Iraqi friends as a child which effected the way I pronounce some words or phrases. Tbh, I'm really glad that I went to a diverse school at that time because it gave me a sense of brotherhood with other Arabs (which unfortunately kind of deminished as I grew up).

Anyway, I don't want to keep up for too long. I've also not slept since 3 AM so I know how you feel.

EDIT: when I say "Jordanian" I mean those who have Jordanian citizenship, even if they are first generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> جازاك الله خير  and I don't think its the same for all of Jordan since there are many different kinds of Jordanians of different origins (such as Palestinian, Iraqi, or even Syrian, and of course the 'natives' of Jordan.). I've also noticed that there are different accents in each region. For example, I'm from irbid and they have a noticeable accent of their own different from say that of the south or even in northern cities like Salt. Of course I don't speak in the irbidi accent since I spent my childhood in Amman where it's rather diverse, I remember having Kuwaiti and Iraqi friends as a child which effected the way I pronounce some words or phrases. Tbh, I'm really glad that I went to a diverse school at that time because it gave me a sense of brotherhood with other Arabs (which unfortunately kind of deminished as I grew up).
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to keep up for too long. I've also not slept since 3 AM so I know how you feel.



Of course. I was just generalizing here. I mean even in Hijaz you have different dialects depending on whether we are talking about urban or rural Hijazi Arabic. In the past the differences were bigger. For instance people of Makkah spoke a distinct Arabic compared to those in Jeddah or Ta'if. All nearby cities. Of course this is relative. Overall Hijazi Arabic is understood by all Hijazis.

Simiarily, at least I imagine so, the differences between Jordanian Arabic cannot be that great?

So when I say that Hijazi Arabic in general has most in common with Egyptian/Sudanese and Shami I by Shami here mean the Arabic dialects spoken in Levant. Of course Hijazi Arabic has also been influenced by "Yemeni" (Yemen itself has many dialects like all Arab countries of a certain size) Arabic (especially Hadhrami due to the Hadhrami migrations).

Anyway not long ago I learned that even in England you had those differences in dialect depending on the region in England (a lot of distinctive dialects actually) and England is a very small country.

They are apparently still present but not as strong as earlier. Same with many Arabic dialects nowadays.

List of dialects of the English language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, I miss @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa and @BLACKEAGLE . I have totally forgot about that other forum. I think that it is time to make my entrance. It's just that I can't afford to be active on another forum. That other forum still appears relatively "dead" or is it just me last time I saw it (1 month ago or so). Also I got all the Arabic military forums to look for too whenever there are major news and updates. Social media as well. Studies etc. It's too much with that computer all the time. I wish to take a break but it's hard when you need to be around a computer all the time to have contact with family, friends, people, for studies etc.

Also here lastly before I depart (lol) then this is the shipwreck in Haql that I was talking about.

‫تصوير جوي سفينة حقل الغارقة‬‎ - YouTube

What is happening with the Youtube links on PDF?

BTW; Kuwaiti and Iraqi Arabic are very similar overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Of course. I was just generalizing here. I mean even in Hijaz you have different dialects depending on whether we are talking about urban or rural Hijazi Arabic. In the past the differences were bigger. For instance people of Makkah spoke a distinct Arabic compared to those in Jeddah or Ta'if. All nearby cities. Of course this is relative. Overall Hijazi Arabic is understood by all Hijazis.
> 
> Simiarily, at least I imagine so, the differences between Jordanian Arabic cannot be that great?
> 
> So when I say that Hijazi Arabic in general has most in common with Egyptian/Sudanese and Shami I by Shami here mean the Arabic dialects spoken in Levant. Of course Hijazi Arabic has also been influenced by "Yemeni" (Yemen itself has many dialects like all Arab countries of a certain size) Arabic (especially Hadhrami due to the Hadhrami migrations).
> 
> Anyway not long ago I learned that even in England you had those differences in dialect depending on the region in England (a lot of distinctive dialects actually) and England is a very small country.
> 
> They are apparently still present but not as strong as earlier. Same with many Arabic dialects nowadays.
> 
> List of dialects of the English language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BTW, I miss @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa and @BLACKEAGLE . I have totally forgot about that other forum. I think that it is time to make my entrance. It's just that I can't afford to be active on another forum. That other forum still appears relatively "dead" or is it just me last time I saw it (1 month ago or so). Also I got all the Arabic military forums to look for too whenever there are major news and updates. Social media as well. Studies etc. It's too much with that computer all the time. I wish to take a break but it's hard when you need to be around a computer all the time to have contact with family, friends, people, for studies etc.
> 
> Also here lastly before I depart (lol) then this is the shipwreck in Haql that I was talking about.
> 
> ‫تصوير جوي سفينة حقل الغارقة‬‎ - YouTube


Thanks for the link. What other forum are you talking about? I've wondered where @BLACKEAGLE went.. Is this it? If you're talking about world defense forum then yeah it did look kind of dead. I made an account about two months ago but didn't really go back since then. It's totally not cool for black eagle to let me be the only Jordanian here lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> Thanks for the link. What other forum are you talking about? I've wondered where @BLACKEAGLE went.. Is this it? If you're talking about world defense forum then yeah it did look kind of dead. I made an account about two months ago but didn't really go back since then. It's totally not cool for black eagle to let me be the only Jordanian here lol



Yes, I believe so. All the Arabic military forums are very active the problem is that some of the moderation is ridiculous.

Now the link should work!






Wait, it does not!

How do I make the Youtube video appear "visible"?

Here is the link.

‫تصوير جوي سفينة حقل الغارقة‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, I believe so. All the Arabic military forums are very active the problem is that some of the moderation is ridiculous.
> 
> Now the link should work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, it does not!
> 
> How do I make the youtube video appear "visible"?
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> ‫تصوير جوي سفينة حقل الغارقة‬‎ - YouTube


It's fine I can just click on the link and it takes my to the video, and it did work the second time.
EDIT: no it didn't lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> It's fine I can just click on the link and it takes my to the video, and it did work the second time.
> EDIT: no it didn't lol



Never mind bro. It apparently does not work or I am just a fool when it comes to embedding Youtube videos. Both options are possible.

Ok, I took a closer look at the link you sent to me. This is a well-known Arab Muslim clan descending from Ja'far al-Sadiq (ra). The clan is also present in KSA and Iraq I have to tell you. It seems like a very prominent family in Jordan. Be it politics, clergy or military. A big clan as well with numerous tribes.

I pride myself (lol) on knowing the history of many Arab clan and tribes and I knew this one too (no need to mention it here) but I did not remember the details. I will have to make more research. It's a lot of work.

A reminder of what awaits us all if we live that long;







VS





P.S:

Those 40 days of morning might be a bit excessive. Jointly with Bahrain.

Anyway the support of Jordan and its people is very heart-warming. In Jordan we have a eternal friend. I think that I can say this much.

Anyway it has been a long, eventful but also a sad day. Time to rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> Never mind bro. It apparently does not work or I am just a fool when it comes to embedding Youtube videos. Both options are possible.
> 
> Ok, I took a closer look at the link you sent to me. This is a well-known Arab Muslim clan descending from Ja'far al-Sadiq (ra). The clan is also present in KSA and Iraq I have to tell you. It seems like a very prominent family in Jordan. Be it politics, clergy or military. A big clan as well with numerous tribes.
> 
> I pride myself (lol) on knowing the history of many Arab clan and tribes and I knew this one too (no need to mention it here) but I did not remember the details. I will have to make more research. It's a lot of work.
> 
> A reminder of what awaits us all if we live that long;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S:
> 
> Those 40 days of morning might be a bit excessive. Jointly with Bahrain.
> 
> Anyway the support of Jordan and its people is very heart-warming. In Jordan we have a eternal friend. I think that I can say this much.
> 
> Anyway it has been a long, eventful but also a sad day. Time to rest.


Yes, on that matter, I found out that Jordan as a whole will only mourn for 3 days while the royal Hashemite court will mourn for 40 days (idk why exactly). Also, doesn't it seem like he got whiter as he aged? Same thing with the late king hussein, he was brown but as he neared his death he looked more white than brown. I think it was the chemotherapy or something, same thing probably with king Abdullah, the treatment probably effected his skin color on some way.

Anyway, I found this picture online and I had to go on my laptop in order to post it here (I usually use this site on my iPhone) so that's why my response is a little late. 




It's the late king Hussein and the then crown prince Abdullah in their youth. "youth"

here is what I mean







As he aged, it seems that his skin color became whiter. And these pics were before he had the cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ahmed Jo said:


> Thanks for the link. What other forum are you talking about? I've wondered where @BLACKEAGLE went.. Is this it? If you're talking about world defense forum then yeah it did look kind of dead. I made an account about two months ago but didn't really go back since then. It's totally not cool for black eagle to let me be the only Jordanian here lol



I've been the only Jordanian here for a long time. I feel that I'm exploited. Recently, I've been repeating myself over and over. New blood is good..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I've been the only Jordanian here for a long time. I feel that I'm exploited. Recently, I've been repeating myself over and over. New blood is good..


Well, where have you been the past weeks? When i look at old threads I see that you were once very active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ahmed Jo said:


> Well, where have you been the past weeks? When i look at old threads I see that you were once very active.


He had a big fight with Hazzy the glorious 

They started to curse each others in bad arabic words 

He said on his account on arabic defence forum
بنو صعب | Defense Arab المنتدى العربي للدفاع والتسليح
They had a fight like we did with Hazzy couple weeks ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He had a big fight with Hazzy the glorious
> 
> They started to curse each others in bad arabic words
> 
> He said on his account on arabic defence forum
> بنو صعب | Defense Arab المنتدى العربي للدفاع والتسليح
> They had a fight like we did with Hazzy couple weeks ago


I know but leaving the forum all together is letting Hazzy win and besides, my arabic skills aren't all that good, like it takes me some effort to form an intelligent arabic paragraph, so i can't move to the arabic forum (where it seems there are quite a few Jordanian members). Although, ultimately i think it may be necessary..


And apparently I forgot the password for the account i made on that website...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed Jo

al-Hasani said:


> @Ahmed Jo
> 
> Masha'Allah. I knew that there was something "there".
> 
> Welcome to the "club".
> 
> Will give it a read surely! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Oh, I can see that your clan has fondness for Arabian horses. Great!


btw, it's okay if you say the tribe's name on here, I go by one of the many branch names of the clan. We're like the mafia lol, infiltrating all parts of Jordanian society , also apparently we have connections in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ahmed Jo said:


> I know but leaving the forum all together is letting Hazzy win and besides, my arabic skills aren't all that good, like it takes me some effort to form an intelligent arabic paragraph, so i can't move to the arabic forum (where it seems there are quite a few Jordanian members). Although, ultimately i think it may be necessary..
> 
> 
> And apparently I forgot the password for the account i made on that website...



Letting me win what?


----------



## Gufi

al-Hasani said:


> Please see my post number 129 in this thread below;
> 
> King Abdullah has passed away - PDF extends its condolences to the Saudi people | Page 9
> 
> In general my opinion of King Salman is good. He seems like a warm-hearted person and he has a very good track record as a long-time governor of Riyadh which he has transformed into a international metropolis.
> 
> He is likely to continue the reforms. What differentiates him from King Abdullah is that he is more assertive and direct in his approach IMO.
> 
> Otherwise please read that post in that thread that I have linked to.


I talked to some other Saudi friends. There will be less reforms and a more stricter control on religious affairs. A stronger policy towards ISIS and a more direct approach to most issues. Strong leader but more religiously tilted is what i have heard from most of my friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

« عن مسند احمد عن النبی صلی الله علیه و آله و سلم : یحکم الحجاز رجل اسمه علی اسم حیوان، إذا رأیته حسبته فی عینه الحول من البعید و اذا اقتربت منه لا تری فی عینیه شیئاً، یخلفه أخ له إسمه عبدالله، ویل لشیعتنا منه؛ اعادها ثلاثاًً : بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة. »

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Ahmed Jo said:


> btw, it's okay if you say the tribe's name on here, I go by one of the many branch names of the clan. We're like the mafia lol, infiltrating all parts of Jordanian society , also apparently we have connections in Saudi Arabia.



Fair enough.

Well, that's what influential families are supposed to do.



Gufi said:


> I talked to some other Saudi friends. There will be less reforms and a more stricter control on religious affairs. A stronger policy towards ISIS and a more direct approach to most issues. Strong leader but more religiously tilted is what i have heard from most of my friends.



Well, a large portion of people seem to think that the days of Fahd are returning. I doubt this. The changes that have occurred since 2005 cannot be erased IMO. I don't expect much to change outside of King Salman being more assertive and direct in this approach as I wrote initially. Let us see.



SOHEIL said:


> « عن مسند احمد عن النبی صلی الله علیه و آله و سلم : یحکم الحجاز رجل اسمه علی اسم حیوان، إذا رأیته حسبته فی عینه الحول من البعید و اذا اقتربت منه لا تری فی عینیه شیئاً، یخلفه أخ له إسمه عبدالله، ویل لشیعتنا منه؛ اعادها ثلاثاًً : بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة. »



Nobody here believes in some recently fabricated Shia Twelver nonsense hadith. Keep that to your Farsi section where people might be interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

al-Hasani said:


> Nobody here believes in some recently fabricated Shia Twelver nonsense hadith. Keep that to your Farsi section where people might be interested.



Really ... we are not the source of this !

Do some research !


----------



## JUBA

Now you know why i no longer support these ungrateful people.

@al-Hasani @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Rakan.SA @Altamimi @Tihamah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

JUBA said:


> Now you know why i no longer support these ungrateful people.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Rakan.SA @Altamimi @Tihamah



You don't support them because they oppose a king who advance US interests in region and supported invasion of Iraq. They oppose him because they're more Muslim than you. Your life revolve around king, mash allah. Stop indulging in kufr.

I won't waste my time defending Saudi kings anymore. I was only one on pdf who came to defense, now I will reconsider that. Have fun with Iranians.


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> You don't support them because they oppose a king who advance US interests in region and supported invasion of Iraq. They oppose him because they're more Muslim than you. Your life revolve around king, mash allah. Stop indulging in kufr.
> 
> I won't waste my time defending Saudi kings anymore. I was only one on pdf who came to defense, *now I will reconsider that. Have fun with Iranians.*





You dare to sbeak about the house of Al-Saud?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Falcon29 said:


> You don't support them because they oppose a king who advance US interests in region and supported invasion of Iraq.



Yea yea we've heard this sh!t many times before, find a new record.




Falcon29 said:


> They oppose him because they're more Muslim than you. Your life revolve around king, mash allah. Stop indulging in kufr.



They oppose him because they're ungrateful hyenas, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ج


Zaalim said:


> You dare to sbeak about the house of Al-Saud?



Arabs are lost. They worship their leaders more than the worship God. Even though they are well educatd on how Islamic leader should behave. Some of these Arabs are very confused and believe God supports their leaders. All they care about is prestige. Prestige my azz . Since when were Muslims supposed to be boastful? And neglecting their brothers? And taking national interests more serious than Muslim ones? This is why Arab world is breaking down. One side is side that doesn't follow Islam with their actions. Other side does and they will be victors.



JUBA said:


> Yea yea we've heard this sh!t many times before, find a new record.
> 
> 
> They oppose him because they're ungrateful hyenas, nothing more.



لو خرج المهدي حتبيعلو او لا؟ اتقي الله أيها المسلم ، حكامنا حكام بعيدين عن الأسلام، الله يخدهم قي اقرب وقت 

المجاهدين دعسين عا راس كل طاغوت مرتد وعميل

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> To further respond, the only ungrateful people are ones who abandoned ways of the greatest prophet Allah(SWT) gifted us with. I will never betray God. No matter how many Godless scum bags call my people traitor or ungrateful.
> 
> 
> 
> There is similar Hadith to this. It's not strong but it's there. Not sure why they're telling you there's no such thing. The narrations don't all specify names though.




I think the verse implies that there are many hypocrites that call themselves Muslims, but we don't know who they are. Only Allah swt knows who are hypocrites and will judge them.

So basically watch your back my balestinian/falesteeni friend.

And I know what you mean about the leader worship. My grandfather was a very simple pious guy, who had no idea about Middle East, but he said that Saddam Hussein was not a Muslim. I asked him why, and he said this man has built statues of himself.

I know it's an overly simplistic way of looking at Islam, but I kind of agreed with him. It does fall into the realm of shirk.

I think Arabs need to tone down that Arab pride, just a few notches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

JUBA said:


> Now you know why i no longer support these ungrateful people.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Rakan.SA @Altamimi @Tihamah



I saw another video before 3 days ago, but I thought it's just a fake to spread trolls, so I didn't give it attention.

I understand their feelings toward our government, nobody supported them against Israel, but they should know it's out of our hands and this is Muslims' issue not only the Saudis .

I'm sad to see such that behaviors in our society.

I saw another video for brotherhood in Egypt, so as long as the religious adapters still between us I expect more and more enmity...

@JUBA & @Falcon29 

Stop fighting that won't make sense or change the facts .
We still need you alive .

It's NOT Juba's or Falcon's or Saudis' mistake ..It's all Arab leaders mistake ! so no need for blaming or losing each other . 




Zaalim said:


> You dare to sbeak about the house of Al-Saud?



I captured you . 
Stop trolling  


Look at this guys : 







SOHEIL said:


> « عن مسند احمد عن النبی صلی الله علیه و آله و سلم : یحکم الحجاز رجل اسمه علی اسم حیوان، إذا رأیته حسبته فی عینه الحول من البعید و اذا اقتربت منه لا تری فی عینیه شیئاً، یخلفه أخ له إسمه عبدالله، ویل لشیعتنا منه؛ اعادها ثلاثاًً : بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة، بشرونی بموته ابشرکم بظهور الحجة. »



It's fabricated Hadeith .
King Abdullah died .
If you believe that, wait for " الحجة or برهان "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

Gasoline said:


> I saw another video before 3 days ago, but I thought it's just a fake to spread trolls, so I didn't give it attention.
> 
> I understand their feelings toward our government, nobody supported them against Israel, but they should know it's out of our hands and this is Muslims' issue not only the Saudis .
> 
> I'm sad to see such that behaviors in our society.
> 
> I saw another video for brotherhood in Egypt, so as long as the religious adapters still between us I expect more and more enmity...
> 
> @JUBA & @Falcon29
> 
> Stop fighting that won't make sense or change the facts .
> We still need you alive .
> 
> It's NOT Juba's or Falcon's or Saudis' mistake ..It's all Arab leaders mistake ! so no need for blaming or losing each other .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I captured you .
> Stop trolling
> 
> 
> Look at this guys :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fabricated Hadeith .
> King Abdullah died .
> If you believe that, wait for " الحجة or برهان "




What is wrong with what I posted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Zaalim said:


> What is wrong with what I posted?



Nothing bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Gasoline

Good response bro. Obviously I can't change their opinion. But second video is old one I am told when Sharon passed. So far PA did mourning for King Abdullah. Hamas also have condolences and Mousa Abu Marzuk published photo he had with him in KSA. And he wants better relations with Saudi Arabia. I have heard from some people Salman also doesn't mind that. But he's more serious about Syria /Palestine. I don't know if this is true time will tell. Either way it's not Saudis responsibility. It's hard to influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

FIRST of all we are helping palestine for allahs sake and the muslims and al aqsa mosque. those rats dont represent the majority of palestinians. 
second id like to give the refugee rat @Falcon29 a lesson
1. saudi was the first country that opposed everything happened after 9/11 and called it publicly on TV an invasion. 
2. you got 3 iranian presidents who said on live TV that if it wasnt for our help america could have not invaded afghanistan and iraq.
3. you pay taxes to the american government so that means you are a traitor so zip it. you are a traitor just like the thousands of palestinians who worked with the mossad and shabak. 
so keep your BS to yourself. 
btw you got psychological issues you need a shrink. out of good will im willing to cover all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JUBA said:


> Now you know why i no longer support these ungrateful people.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @Full Moon @Yzd Khalifa @Gasoline @BLACKEAGLE @Rakan.SA @Altamimi @Tihamah


So sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

BLACKEAGLE said:


> So sad.




Why my_ brother_, It's just their true faces - forever -. Learn !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Why my_ brother_, It's just their true faces - forever -. Learn !


no brother we are not like them.. they are not the majority of palestinians. and as i said we do it for allahs sake. so we are not waiting for anyones approvals especially those sick rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> 2. you got 3 iranian presidents who said on live TV that if it wasnt for our help america could have not invaded afghanistan and iraq.


Iran's help is irrelevant, can't you think for yourself, all you can do is quote others ?

To invade Iraq or any country with a small coastline you need to use neighbor's land, that's where the 2 Arab client states of America came into use ( Kuwait, Jordan ), than there's other Arab client states the US used indirectly such as Bahrain's 5th fleet HQ as well as other states.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Iran's help is irrelevant, can't you think for yourself, all you can do is quote others ?
> 
> To invade Iraq or any country with a small coastline you need to use neighbor's land, that's where the 2 Arab client states of America came into use ( Kuwait, Jordan ), than there's other Arab client states the US used indirectly such as Bahrain's 5th fleet HQ as well as other states.


quote other ?! hahaha what do you think im a shia like you ?! i got brains of my own and and i told you what was said on TV so how am i quoting anyone ?!
look at you... what a traitor. you are a refugee and you still give excuses to iran. iran has made your country a grave yard. you have no honor. and ppl like you should never go back to iraq. and inshallah you wont.



1000 said:


> Iran's help is irrelevant, can't you think for yourself, all you can do is quote others ?
> 
> To invade Iraq or any country with a small coastline you need to use neighbor's land, that's where the 2 Arab client states of America came into use ( Kuwait, Jordan ), than there's other Arab client states the US used indirectly such as Bahrain's 5th fleet HQ as well as other states.


at least those arab state only provided a base... iran according to the iranian president gave them the plans and intelligence. thats also on TV
oh and they also opened their airspace and covered the back of the american land forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> quote other ?! hahaha what do you think im a shia like you ?! i got brains of my own and and *i told you what was said on TV* so how am i quoting anyone ?!


So you don't even know what quoting means...



> look at you... what a traitor. you are a refugee and you still give excuses to iran. iran has made your country a grave yard. you have no honor. and ppl like you should never go back to iraq. and inshallah you wont.


Different topic, calm your little emotions.



> at least those arab state only provided a base... iran according to the iranian president gave them the plans and intelligence. thats also on TV


Only a base ? a base isn't something little, it's what enables the invasion.

Say about Iranian involvement what you want, but don't forget where the Americans came from. Mainly from 2 of their client states, Kuwait and Jordan. Saddam would have said the same.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> So you don't even know what quoting means...
> 
> 
> Different topic, calm your little emotions.
> 
> 
> Only a base ? a base isn't something little, it's what enables the invasion.


my emotions when it comes to muslim blood is big and if you were infront of me it would have not ended well.
i know what quoting means so what did i quote ?
i told you iran opened their air base and and covered their back meaning invaded iraq with the americans
and most importantly according to the iranian officials on the tv they said "americans were lost they were just bombing and not achieving any goals. we cam and sat down with them gave them the maps and intelligence and told them were to bomb" according to an american official the iranians were more determined than the americans .
maybe you are on irans payroll thats why you are talking like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> my emotions when it comes to muslim blood is big and if you were infront of me it would have not ended well.


looool



> i know what quiting means so what did i qoute ?
> i told you iran opened their air base and and covered their back meaning invaded iraq with the americans
> and most importantly according to the iranian officials on the tv they said "americans were lost they were just bombing and not achieving any goals. we cam and sat down with them gave them the maps and intelligence and told them were to bomb" according to an american official the iranians were more determined than the americans .
> maybe you are on irans payroll thats why you are talking like that


Iran supported the invasion as it removed Saddam, this is no news.

But why do you deny the other involvement ? There was no invasion possible if not for Kuwait/Jordan.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> looool
> 
> 
> Iran supported the invasion as it removed Saddam, this is no news.
> 
> But why do you deny the other involvement ? There was no invasion possible if not for Kuwait/Jordan.


no news ?! what happened to all this propaganda shit that iran plays 24/7 on tv about the devil west ?! 
america was invading from tens of places and air carriers. that is not the point. the point is who helped america achieve their goals ? whats your problem ? no brain or no honor or both ? 
kuwait army isnt iraq killing iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> no news ?! what happened to all this propaganda shit that iran plays 24/7 on tv about the devil west ?!
> america was invading from tens of places and air carriers. that is not the point. *the point is who helped america achieve their goals ?* whats your problem ? no brain or no honor or both ?
> kuwait army isnt iraq killing iraqis.



Many countries helped America achieve their goals in Iraq, Kuwait gave it's land for use by the US, Jordan was mainly used to train new Iraqi security forces etc.

Iranian goals were different from the American's, only important goal they had in common was removing Saddam. They weren't friendly to the US presence in Iraq and have been doing everything they can to include Iraq in their axis, 'special groups' which they supported targeted Americans often.

@Rakan.SA if you read the US-Iraq SOFA you'd notice Iran and Iranian affiliated parties were the main ones against renewal of the agreement allowing US presence, as I said their only common goal was removing Saddam.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Many countries helped America achieve their goals in Iraq, Kuwait gave it's land for use by the US, Jordan was mainly used to train new Iraqi security forces etc.
> 
> Iranian goals were different from the American's, only important goal they had in common was removing Saddam. They weren't friendly to the US presence in Iraq and have been doing everything they can to include Iraq in their axis, 'special groups' which they supported targeted Americans often.


long story short you support iran ?


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> long story short you support iran ?



No, but that's the only thing that matters to you anyway, i'm talking about what happened


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> No, but that's the only thing that matters to you anyway, i'm talking about what happened


what happened is that america and iran had a plan for the region. saudi stood against that plan using smart diplomacy. as for the other small arab states they couldnt stand on the way of the US army for many reasons. but no matter what they didnt come close to what iranians did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> what happened is that america and iran had a plan for the region.


Conspiracy theory



> saudi stood against that plan using smart diplomacy. as for the other small arab states they couldnt stand on the way of the US army for many reasons. but no matter what they didnt come close to what iranians did




Iranian interference and involvement was mainly post invasion, they knew that if they'd do nothing Iraq could easily end up in a US alliance forming a great threat to Iran, Iranian involvement in Iraq was larger than others but that is after the invasion. The countries enabling the US to invade in the first place were Arab states. If not for them the US wouldn't be able to invade unless there would be another neighbor giving it's land for use.

Anyway what do we always see from you and others, blaming all Shi'ites whilst foreign Sunni states ( Jordan & Kuwait ) enabled the invasion, 2 Sunni Arab states that are pawns of the US. You won't learn anyway, for everything I say you have your emotionally based answer ready which is blame the Shi'a as you've been doing here all the time. But this applies to many not just you, the Muslim community has become full of global terrorism and hatred against others for that reason as well.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Conspiracy theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian interference and involvement was mainly post invasion, they knew that if they'd do nothing Iraq could easily end up in a US alliance forming a great threat to Iran, Iranian involvement in Iraq was larger than others but that is after the invasion. The countries enabling the US to invade in the first place were Arab states. If not for them the US wouldn't be able to invade unless there would be another neighbor giving it's land for use.
> 
> Anyway what do we always see from you and others, blaming all Shi'ites whilst foreign Sunni states ( Jordan & Kuwait ) enabled the invasion, 2 Sunni Arab states that are pawns of the US. You won't learn anyway, for everything I say you have your emotionally based answer ready which is blame the Shi'a as you've been doing here all the time. But this applies to many not just you, the Muslim community has become full of global terrorism and hatred against others for that reason as well.


man dont let me come out of the screen and slap you to wake the hell up! 
listen if you are trolling or stupid lets end this discussion. im writing in english and as i can see you read english now lets see if you understand. 
i will repeat for the last time:
saudi officially was against the american invasion and all what it did. please open your brains and understand this is official meaning if you know how to use a computer you will find alot of information even press confrence. now read this 3 times until it sinks in your head. 
before america's invasion to afghanistan they sat with iran. iran opened its airspace. when america was bombing the wrong places iran gave america all the help they need including maps and intl. this is also official on tv. there is no theory or BS when an iranian president says this on TV. again read this until it sinks in your thick head.
iraq was invaded in 2003 thats almost 2 years after afghanistan or a bit less. this time the iranian president told the american lets repeat what we did in afghanistan in iraq. also on TV. 
now what exactly dont you understand in what i said ?!
why is it so hard to talk to you guys ?! are you brainwashed ?! here watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> man dont let me come out of the screen and slap you to wake the hell up!
> listen if you are trolling or stupid lets end this discussion. im writing in english and as i can see you read english now lets see if you understand.
> i will repeat for the last time:
> saudi officially was against the american invasion and all what it did. please open your brains and understand this is official meaning if you know how to use a computer you will find alot of information even press confrence. now read this 3 times until it sinks in your head.
> before america's invasion to afghanistan they sat with iran. iran opened its airspace. when america was bombing the wrong places iran gave america all the help they need including maps and intl. this is also official on tv. there is no theory or BS when an iranian president says this on TV. again read this until it sinks in your thick head.
> iraq was invaded in 2003 thats almost 2 years after afghanistan or a bit less. this time the iranian president told the american lets repeat what we did in afghanistan in iraq. also on TV.
> now what exactly dont you understand in what i said ?!
> why is it so hard to talk to you guys ?! are you brainwashed ?! here watch this




I just said the same, except I said Iran-US interests are not completely the same, they both had the common goal in removing Saddam & Taliban but not the same goals in Iraq & Afghanistan after that.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> I just said the same, except I said Iran-US interests are not completely the same, they both had the common goal in removing Saddam & Taliban but not the same goals in Iraq & Afghanistan after that.


good which means your problem is with iran and the shia traitors who came on top of the american tanks. not any of the arab world. cuz ALL arab neighboring countries told america that its strategy in iraq is desastres and they are doing a huge mistake. this is also official. but they decided to handle iraq to iran.


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> good which means your problem is with iran and the shia traitors who came on top of the american tanks. not any of the arab world. cuz ALL arab neighboring countries told america that its strategy in iraq is desastres and they are doing a huge mistake. this is also official. but they decided to handle iraq to iran.



Don't forget American tanks came from Sunni Arab Kuwait, US special forces from Sunni Arab Jordan. Shia traitors trained in Sunni Arab Jordan.


----------



## Falcon29

Rakan.SA said:


> good which means your problem is with iran and the shia traitors who came on top of the american tanks. not any of the arab world. cuz ALL arab neighboring countries told america that its strategy in iraq is desastres and they are doing a huge mistake. this is also official. but they decided to handle iraq to iran.



How about we just form one big Arab army consisting of forces from each nation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Falcon29 said:


> How about we just form one big Arab army consisting of forces from each nation?




I like it. The United States of Al-Saud.


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> I like it. The United States of Al-Saud.



United States of Kunufaah


----------



## Zaalim

@Falcon29

I had posted this video in regards to a Pakistani thread questioning our identity. This is by a very poet of Pakistan, and I think it applies to the conversation we were having on this thread earlier. It is obviously in Urdu, but there are English subtitles. It is 20 minutes long, but I like you to watch it and give me your thoughts. It is for all of us Muslims.






If vid does not work, here is a link to the thread where I posted it.
Pakistan’s identity crisis! | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Zaalim said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> I had posted this video in regards to a Pakistani thread questioning our identity. This is by a very poet of Pakistan, and I think it applies to the conversation we were having on this thread earlier. It is obviously in Urdu, but there are English subtitles. It is 20 minutes long, but I like you to watch it and give me your thoughts. It is for all of us Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If vid does not work, here is a link to the thread where I posted it.
> Pakistan’s identity crisis! | Page 4



This was in 1912? Wow, he literally described Muslim world. And this is hundred years ago, which is scary. I liked how he said in fashion we are Christian, culture Hindu. And how the people at mosques are the poor. He is right, there is indeed these flaws amongst us which he outlined well in poem. Time will tell how we repair these flaws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

al-Hasani said:


> What happened with @Sinan ? Why is he banned?


I was arguing with Chinese....Chinese mod decided to ban me.

Çay Bahçesi | Page 647

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

So how many here are hitting the gym regularly? If so how often do you change your workout program? I am in need of some inspiration.

I am usually working out 2-3 times every week (sometimes I don't work out regularly and I have weeks where I don't workout at all) so it's about 6-8 times a month. My standard workout lasts around 1 hour. Cardio is included here.

I am usually going deadlifts, chins wide, chins narrow, straight bar seated row, barbell curls, hammer curls and reverse curl. Not all of them always.

Any ideas of a refreshing and motivating workout program?

P.S.: I don't take workouts as seriously as a regular workout "freak" and I have no plans to try and imitate Arnold, lol. I am almost 6'4 feet tall so I don't want to look like a orc but I could do with a more exciting and disciplined workout program.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> So how many here are hitting the gym regularly? If so how often do you change your workout program? I am in need of some inspiration.
> 
> I am usually working out 2-3 times every week (sometimes I don't work out regularly and I have weeks where I don't workout at all) so it's about 6-8 times a month. My standard workout lasts around 1 hour. Cardio is included here.
> 
> I am usually going deadlifts, chins wide, chins narrow, straight bar seated row, barbell curls, hammer curls and reverse curl. Not all of them always.



I am going to resume soon...haven't been doing it in so long. I loved my form back then though. And I was stronger then too.

I did it every other day back at the time. And most compound workouts. Because I am not heavy weight. Did 35-45 minutes. No cardio.

If you are bulky and want to get ripped do less compound and do more cardio. Go everyday for 5 days if you aren't sore. And do hour long workouts. 

If you are skinny do less time, only freeweight and small number of reps(8-10) for 35 -40 min. Eat a lot. 

Our boy @1000 is a body builder. He'll help us out here.


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> I am going to resume soon...haven't been doing it in so long. I loved my form back then though. And I was stronger then too.
> 
> I did it every other day back at the time. And most compound workouts. Because I am not heavy weight. Did 35-45 minutes. No cardio.
> 
> If you are bulky and want to get ripped do less compound and do more cardio. Go everyday for 5 days if you aren't sore. And do hour long workouts.
> 
> If you are skinny do less time, only freeweight and small number of reps(8-10) for 35 -40 min. Eat a lot.
> 
> Our boy @1000 is a body builder. He'll help us out here.



I have been working out for years. Doing boxing too. I am in a good form. It's not about getting ripped. I am well off on that front. It's more about finding the motivation to have a more stable and balanced workout program. Lately I have been skipping workouts and running far too many times and I believe that it's bound in me growing tired with the same workout program and routines. I need something refreshing and motivating.

So I was looking for new ideas in terms of workout programs. I was planning to start a new workout program this February and become more consistent with my training. In short I have lost a bit of the hunger and discipline that I once had which is worrying. Why? Because usually when I am doing physical exercise I fell better mentally and obviously physically. It's much needed here in Northern Europe where the winters are long and the sun is almost absent. I love sunny weather so it's a bit hard after 2-3 months of winter/somewhat cold weather. Lot's of people get a winter depression. I am not there yet, lol, but I guess you know what I am alluding to.

No idea about that but if he can share his experiences then that would be good.











This guy is insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

You can't become like that guy unless your life is about exercise and you are professional boxer. 

He has insane arm strength. For me, honestly I don't have much enthuasiasm to workout when I was back then but I still did it. I didn't like being skinny, I was very skinny then and decided to change it up. That was my motivation. It was hard to keep up with because I had to eat insane amounts of food(from my perspective). Basically eat anything I find or I will start lacking. I couldn't afford bad food days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

hello

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> You can't become like that guy unless your life is about exercise and you are professional boxer.
> 
> He has insane arm strength. For me, honestly I don't have much enthuasiasm to workout when I was back then but I still did it. I didn't like being skinny, I was very skinny then and decided to change it up. That was my motivation. It was hard to keep up with because I had to eat insane amounts of food(from my perspective). Basically eat anything I find or I will start lacking. I couldn't afford bad food days.



I don't aspire to be like him but what he is doing is still very impressive regardless of his small bodyweight and height. The guy is a vegan too!
With proper training and dedication a lot of people could do something similar.

I found some nice abdominal exercises.






Yes, it's all about motivation and dedication. No pain no gain in short. I got to hit the gym early tomorrow morning.

Our "gym gang" has kind of abolished itself for the past 1-2 months. Winter has been hard so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@xenon54 @ResurgentIran 

Haven't played ps4 in two weeks. Turn up COD for 5 min. Got bored, such a boring game. Just realized that psn has bf4 with premium for 23$. Go to get 25$ psn card. Come back and it's down. You've gotta be kidding me Sony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @xenon54 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Haven't played ps4 in two weeks. Turn up COD for 5 min. Got bored, such a boring game. Just realized that psn has bf4 with premium for 23$. Go to get 25$ psn card. Come back and it's down. You've gotta be kidding me Sony.



Then you can play Last of Us while psn is down!


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Then you can play Last of Us while psn is down!



Got my first ever jet kill (with 30mm gun) on battlefield! He he so excited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@al-Hasani

Answering your previous question.

I learn Sufism from Al-Hakim al-Tirmidzi (205-320 H), Ibnu Qayim (Madarijus Salikin/ not yet completed), Abu Madyan Al-Maghribi (Al-Hikam) (594 H), Al-Ghazali, Ibnu Ataillah (Al-Hikam). I also like inferiority complex theory of Adler and agree on him that we, as a human, has a motivation to be the best over time. I learn from classic books only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Answering your previous question.
> 
> I learn Sufism from Al-Hakim al-Tirmidzi (205-320 H), Ibnu Qayim (Madarijus Salikin/ not yet completed), Abu Madyan Al-Maghribi (Al-Hikam) (594 H), Al-Ghazali, Ibnu Ataillah (Al-Hikam). I also like inferiority complex theory of Adler and agree on him that we, as a human, has a motivation to be the best over time. I learn from classic books only.



Good to see you well and alive brother. It's been long since we last talked.

Very good choices.

May I also recommend the works of Ibn Arabi (ra) - probably the most famous and most revered Sufi mystic of them all, Abul Hasan ash-Shadhili (ra), Abd al-Qadir al-Jilani (ra), Abdullah ibn Alawi al-Haddad (ra), Abu al-Hasan al-Shushtari (ra) and Muhammad al-Faqih Muqaddam (ra) to mention a few.

More contemporary ones then look out for Habi Umar bin Hafiz and Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki (ra) one of my favorite scholars as I have told you about before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Good to see you well and alive brother. It's been long since we last talked.
> 
> Very good choices.
> 
> May I also recommend the works of Ibn Arabi (ra) - probably the most famous and most revered Sufi mystic of them all, Abul Hasan ash-Shadhili (ra), Abd al-Qadir al-Jilani (ra), Abdullah ibn Alawi al-Haddad (ra), Abu al-Hasan al-Shushtari (ra) and Muhammad al-Faqih Muqaddam (ra) to mention a few.
> 
> More contemporary ones then look out for Habi Umar bin Hafiz and Muhammad Alawi al-Maliki (ra) one of my favorite scholars as I have told you about before.



Thanks brother, I am alive and healthy, alhamduliLLAH, how are you then....?


This verse is quite amazing

Quran; Ar-Rahman: 37

And when the heaven is split open and becomes rose-colored like oil –






Nebula





Nebula

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Also how could I forget the great Imam al-Busiri (ra)? Al-Burda remains one of my favorite odes of praise to our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws).








Indos said:


> Thanks brother, I am alive and healthy, alhamduliLLAH, how are you then....?
> 
> 
> This verse is quite amazing
> 
> Quran; Ar-Rahman: 37
> 
> And when the heaven is split open and becomes rose-colored like oil –
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebula



I am happy about your well-being.

I am good brother but I am just disillusioned and sad by all the violence, lack of unity etc. in the Arab and Muslim world of late. Not only there but in our world as a whole. Sometimes it all seems so pointless.

Beautiful verse indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Mugwop Hai mate, how do you do ?

I have a question for you as a New Yorker, can you give me a link of New York government website in here, and if you know, how percentage of New York government budget that is for their state employee salary ??


al-Hasani said:


> Also how could I forget the great Imam al-Busiri (ra)? Al-Burda remains one of my favorite odes of praise to our beloved Prophet Muhammad (saws).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy about your well-being.
> 
> I am good brother but I am just disillusioned and sad by all the violence, lack of unity etc. in the Arab and Muslim world of late. Not only there but in our world as a whole. Sometimes it all seems so pointless.
> 
> Beautiful verse indeed.



Dont worry mate, I think this man will raise soon, inshaALLAH. But of course I believe he is in anti-ISIL camp



ISIL become large because people think that ISIL is a black flag holder. In my opinion what the prophet said about a black flag is actually a secret soldiers, not a literal translation that the soldier really has "a REAL" blag flag. All the ISIL done is actually violating Islamic rules. Very sad for the Naive Follower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Indos said:


> @Mugwop Hai mate, how do you do ?
> 
> I have a question for you as a New Yorker, can you give me a link of New York government website in here, and if you know, how percentage of New York government budget that is for their state employee salary ??
> 
> 
> Dont worry mate, I think this man will raise soon, inshaALLAH. But of course I believe he is in anti-ISIL camp
> 
> 
> 
> ISIL become large because people think that ISIL is a black flag holder. In my opinion what the prophet said about a black flag is actually a secret soldiers, not a literal translation that the soldier really has "a REAL" blag flag. All the ISIL done is actually violating Islamic rules. Very sad for the Naive Follower.



Daesh are textbook Khawarij. Their supporters are demising in numbers and those that have joined them were either brainwashed, fooled or simply people with deep troubles who wanted to escape their depressive life's. Looking for "action" in other words and money. Don't forget that many that have joined them (most in fact) are dropouts or poor local Iraqi and Syrians (frustrated with their countries situation since their birth) and they are paying well I believe. Similar to how the Mexican cartels and other terrorist/criminal organizations lure gullible people.

I refuse to believe that all of them are evil by heart. Something must have gone wrong in the process. I believe that the internet is the main source for brainwashing.

Our brothers and sisters in Indonesia and Southeast Asia as a whole must be vary about the dangers of such terrorist organizations and similar ones and do everything to stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

al-Hasani said:


> Daesh are textbook Khawarij.



I thinks, the time has come for all Muslim Countries to join hands and declares them(ISIS, Daes, TTP, Taliban) *Fitna-e-KHAWARIJ-2* unanimously and fought this menace collectively; However, I'm against your suggestion to involves west in this fight bcz their direct help is counter productive towards these Zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

al-Hasani said:


> Daesh are textbook Khawarij. Their supporters are demising in numbers and those that have joined them were either brainwashed, fooled or simply people with deep troubles who wanted to escape their depressive life's. Looking for "action" in other words and money. Don't forget that many that have joined them (most in fact) are dropouts or poor local Iraqi and Syrians (frustrated with their countries situation since their birth) and they are paying well I believe. Similar to how the Mexican cartels and other terrorist/criminal organizations lure gullible people.
> 
> I refuse to believe that all of them are evil by heart. Something must have gone wrong in the process. I believe that the internet is the main source for brainwashing.
> 
> Our brothers and sisters in Indonesia and Southeast Asia as a whole must be vary about the dangers of such terrorist organizations and similar ones and do everything to stop them.



The present of ISIS is somewhat worrying us, but our responsibility is not now mate. I am also depressed with many bad policy our current leaders decided (nationally and internationally) , but this is the world that is not perfect and just, and we just hope that our present here in this world can make the future become much much better and more just. I can be crazy if I do just nothing in here. No matter the result we can have later, our God knows that we are fighting for Him and trying to make the world as just and better as we can. The future is our responsibility, and knowledgeable persons should take a lead, if not, we will be lead by fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Rakan.SA said:


> FIRST of all we are helping palestine for allahs sake and the muslims and al aqsa mosque. those rats dont represent the majority of palestinians.
> second id like to give the refugee rat @Falcon29



You are not helping palestine; just lip service. You dare not give them weapons. If KSA unequivocally supports palestine right to self determination then you could give them weapons if needed and you do not. KSA gives more to America in arms deals than Falcon gives in taxes, furthermore Palestinian americans have no choice, whilst KSA does.


----------



## al-Hasani

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I know it
> This stateless arab-obsessed Berber always bash and try to provoke arabs



Taken from;

THE ALGERIAN ARMY | Page 99

Despite being banned 3-4 times in a row lately he has not learnt from his past mistakes and his severe obsession has not been cured. @1000 can also confirm this.

He is giving Algeria and Algerians a bad reputation although they are our brothers and sisters and the Berber people and Arab people are also related people and most have no problems with each other. If he does not stop then write to the moderators as I did. They will deal with him again.

A disturbed individual that changes opinions 24/7 like so many other users here;



Ceylal said:


> Admit what? How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? *And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture*... For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



9/11: The Rothschild Zionist Connection | Page 2

No Arab user is attacking Berbers ever. We only reply to his insults when we bother.

Algerian brotherly pilgrims in Madinah;

King’s initiative to expand two holy mosques hailed





*Algerian pilgrims pose for a picture in Madinah.*​Monday 19 January 2015

Most Umrah pilgrims, who come from different parts of the world, visit Madinah as part of their spiritual journey to pray at the Prophet’s Mosque and visit historical places in the holy city.

Arab News met with a group of Algerian pilgrims to get their impressions. “I am very happy to visit Madinah, the city of the Prophet,” said Abdul Aziz Khattab. “It gave me an opportunity to pray at the Prophet’s Mosque,” he said.

Khattab said there are millions of Muslims around the world who want to visit this holy place. “I am thankful to Allah for blessing me to be here and I pray that other faithful also get this golden opportunity.”

Ahmed Abul Qassim, also an Algerian, said he was overjoyed for having gotten the chance to visit Makkah and Madinah.

Abul Qassim highlighted the remarkable progress achieved by Madinah during the past few years. “I have visited this holy city several times in the past when I came to Saudi Arabia for Haj and Umrah. The streets have become wider; there are several five-star hotels near the mosque; and new malls have been established.”

He praised Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah for giving his instructions to expand the Grand Mosque in Makkah and the Prophet’s Mosque in Madinah in order to create space for the growing numbers of pilgrims and worshippers.

Khaled Abdul Monem, another Algerian, said Muslims in his country love Saudi Arabia and its generous people. “We appreciate the Kingdom’s efforts in supporting countries and people at times of difficulty,” he said.

King’s initiative to expand two holy mosques hailed | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Indos said:


> @Mugwop Hai mate, how do you do ?
> 
> I have a question for you as a New Yorker, can you give me a link of New York government website in here, and if you know, how percentage of New York government budget that is for their state employee salary ??
> 
> 
> Dont worry mate, I think this man will raise soon, inshaALLAH. But of course I believe he is in anti-ISIL camp
> 
> 
> 
> ISIL become large because people think that ISIL is a black flag holder. In my opinion what the prophet said about a black flag is actually a secret soldiers, not a literal translation that the soldier really has "a REAL" blag flag. All the ISIL done is actually violating Islamic rules. Very sad for the Naive Follower.


http://new-york-employees.findthedata.com/ Maybe this site might help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

To any Arab that he/she isn't yet sure about Persians. Here is a video that shows the real Persian mind and how they behave when the sugar coat is removed, and Farsi is used in the closed rooms. This guy is supposed to be a Mullah that has a lot to share with Arabs.

Logically, the large secular and nonreligious portion of the Persian population must be far worse than this guy. Though, I don't necessarily agree with everything the translator has inserted as his own comments (written in red). I should also say that there is nothing new here, but wanted to share with all of those who were too kind to believe that our war and struggle with Persians is pretty much eternal.


----------



## Hakan

How Much Are Wedding Costs in Your Country ?


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @Mosamania @JUBA 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=995002140542206


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @JUBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=995002140542206



I largely agree with Ahmad Al-Tuwaijri here. A new approach towards the MB is definitely needed. Branding them as a outright terrorist organization has IMO in hindsight also proven to be a wrong approach. It's not going to solve anything either.

Having said that then the MB question is not really crucial for KSA as it is mostly a Egyptian internal matter. Also by far the majority of all people in GCC support their rulers. Hard not to when the situation is much worse wherever they look. Be it north, south, west or east.

Let us see. At the end of the day I don't believe in any serious progress in the regions of the ME that are engulfed in unrest as long as certain fundamental issues are not being solved.

Frankly speaking I am now in favor of a isolationist foreign policy when it comes to the Muslim world. Maybe Turkey being the only exception. The remaining gang is giving us more trouble than benefits. We can't solve all their problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Rakan.SA



> my best friends uncle is the president of the saudi wildlife authority. really smart and the right man on the job. he loves wildlife hes not doing it just as a job. i hope the government will give him the support he needs



What a coincidence brother!

See these videos below;



















































Sources say that there are less than 250 of them in the wild in our beloved Arabian Peninsula.

I hope they do everything to save them in the wild although it looks like a downward spiral.

So many majestic animals that once roamed the Arabian Peninsula for millenniums have become extinct in the wild in the past 100 years.

From our Arabian lions (last one apparently killed in 1923), to cheetahs to Arabian ostrich to Arabian gazelle to mention a few.

Arabian ostrich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arabian gazelle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






The Arabian Leopards, Arabian wolfs, our world-famous and majestic Arabian horses (best horses IMO) and Arabian oryx etc. have survived thankfully. As long as it lasts at least.

Luckily we still have quite a lot of wildlife and a extremely rich sea and bird life.






KSA has many nature parks and reserves. Some very big. Could it be possible to create a big natural park in the mountainous regions of Hijaz or Southwestern KSA for instance and reintroduce those extinct animals? For instance now African lions, cheetahs, gazelles etc.? This would be a dream. I know that African gazelles have been introduced into the wild again.

Also tell him that I respect his work a lot and that I wish him all the success with his work. It is much needed and we have faith in him and his team and their work. We MUST save the Arabian leopard and other endangered animals in KSA but also the Arabian Peninsula as a whole. The clock is running. Raising awareness is a must. The word must be spread on social media and especially in areas were it has been sighted.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani @ResurgentIran 

What's going on in Copenhagen?


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani @ResurgentIran
> 
> What's going on in Copenhagen?



See this thread below;

Shooting in Copenhagen !

Now infested with clueless trolls.

It seems that there was only 1 gunman. A 40 year old civilian man was killed and 3 policemen were lightly wounded.

This is supposedly the suspect. Taken by a surveillance camera in another neighborhood nearby after the attack.







It happened about 4-5 km from my place.

Seems like a clueless kid. A "professional" would have killed many more people with a semi-automatic assault rifle. A crazy lone wolf in other words. Not sure if he is prepared to kill more people although you can never rule it out. It's been 7 hours since the attack occurred and he is yet to be caught. I think that they will catch him unless he managed to escape to Sweden and then further abroad which I find unlikely.

The funniest part is that he has already been classified as "Arab looking" by some local media. Sure some of us can look scary but come on.

@Rakan.SA reply to post 5029 if you see it.

If you can then please ask your best friend to ask his uncle those questions that I asked in post 5029. Really interested in a reply. He must be the man to ask such a question.


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

He looks like native European.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> He looks like native European.



Could be Arab too though. Or a person from the ME.

There has been another shooting near a synagogue. 1 person was apparently shot in the head and 2 police officers were wounded. The suspect escaped and is yet to be found. Nobody knows if it is the same person who took part in that other shooting.

That synagogue is located 1.5-2 km from my place. I could hear all the police sirens and ambulances from my apartment/balcony.

Copenhagen is normally a very peaceful city so it comes as a bit of a shock for people.

Crime in Copenhagen, Denmark. Safety in Copenhagen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Does environment feel scary? Do you see cultural tensions getting worse? 

So two shootings in one day? ISIS sympathizers or what? I have read Europe let men go fight in Syria and come back. If they're tracking them the whole time they wouldn't allow them back. So honestly this is bogus and deliberately allowing them to return because they fear increasing Muslims population in EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Does environment feel scary? Do you see cultural tensions getting worse?
> 
> So two shootings in one day? ISIS sympathizers or what? I have read Europe let men go fight in Syria and come back. If they're tracking them the whole time they wouldn't allow them back. So honestly this is bogus and deliberately allowing them to return because they fear increasing Muslims population in EU.



No. There are about 280.000 Muslims in Denmark. 5% of the population or so. In Copenhagen it's 15% I believe. There have not really been any serious tensions between Muslims and local Christians/Atheists etc. Most violence is gang/biker related.

Of course there have been tensions in the past due to claims of marginalization, the Danish Prophet Muhammad (saws) cartoons and the former right-wing government.

Religiously motivated terrorism is unheard of from what I know about though.

"Denmark has one of the most serious jihadist problems in Europe, with the number of its nationals going off to fight alongside terrorist groups like Isis (Islamic State) beaten only by Belgium.

A survey found that the country has the second highest number of jihadist fighters in Syria: 100 of them, which equates to 18 per million. Belgium has 22 per million and Britain has six per million (ranking fifth worst)."

Denmark: Isis Fighters Warmly Welcomed Home by the Psychiatrists

100 people who have joined Daesh is quite a lot for a country of 5.5 million. 80 million big Germany has had 550 nationals who joined Daesh in comparison. Only Belgium has a higher percentage compared to the population.

Still 100 people out a population of almost 300.000. A very, very small number.

Ironically many of those 100 were local converts, including a few suicide bombers.

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/05/isis_names_danish_fr.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@al-Hasani 

Turns out Salman Al Farsi is a farsi.  

On a serious note. When he states that so and so is Shia country he means Persian. Which makes me confused, are Shia's pro-Persia even though Muslims clashed with them after death of Prophet? So how can you he a Muslim if you're clearly someone who bases your beliefs on that? Don't you notice they dislike all sahaba who took part in struggle against Persia? So how can someone convince me it is part of our religion when I clearly see our religion being used as tool?

I don't care whether edmoties,Persians,Hashemites had control over what land. I care about the message spread by our Prophet that it is Islamic land and if someone has allegiance to a cultural entity you can't call yourself Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Turns out Salman Al Farsi is a farsi.
> 
> On a serious note. When he states that so and so is Shia country he means Persian. Which makes me confused, are Shia's pro-Persia even though Muslims clashed with them after death of Prophet? So how can you he a Muslim if you're clearly someone who bases your beliefs on that? Don't you notice they dislike all sahaba who took part in struggle against Persia? So how can someone convince me it is part of our religion when I clearly see our religion being used as tool?
> 
> I don't care whether edmoties,Persians,Hashemites had control over what land. I care about the message spread by our Prophet that it is Islamic land and if someone has allegiance to a cultural entity you can't call yourself Muslim.



I don't know what he is. A strange dude. Look at his avatar, what he told before and now his current behavior. Makes zero sense.

Check this hilarious thread where I sticked to facts all the time. Nobody could answer and instead resolved to empty trolling that did not even work. All while I was on my own.

Massive demonstrations in occupied Ahvaz, Khuzestan in Iran | Page 5

Yemen was never a "Shia country". The ignorant and his Farsi worshippers do not know that Zaydi Muslims are closer to Sunni Muslims (especially Hanafi's and Shafi'is) than Twelver Shia's and their Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense that has nothing to do with traditional Shia Islam in the Arab world.

Northern Yemen was ruled by a Zaydi Imam for about 1000 years (for large part of that period only nominally) while the rest of Yemen was Sunni Muslim (Shafi'i and Sufi). To this day Yemen is majority Sunni. At least 60% of Yemen's population are Sunnis.

So if Yemen is a "Shia country" then KSA is too.

You must understand that the Farsis have been conquered by us Arabs 1400 years ago militarily, culturally, religiously, linguistically (half of their language is Arabic and their alphabet) and to some extent even ethnically. The Arab Muslim conquest is their national trauma. Always was and will be as long as Islam exists in Iran. Shia Islam which originated in Hijaz and was later developed in Southern Iraq, they have now embraced and claim as "their own". In reality Shia Islam is more exclusively "Arab" in the sense that there is a hierarchy based on descent and most if not all their traditional Shia scholars were Muslim Arabs. All the Farsi Islamic scholars throughout history (they were second or third only to the Arabs) were Sunni Muslims. Even 1 of the 4 Sunni Imams that founded their own madahib (Imam Abu Hanifa (ra) was a Tajik or Persian from Tajikistan/Central Asia. His ancestry is not fully verified but all points to that origin.

Farsis invaded ancient Arab and Semitic lands in Eastern Arabia, Yemen, Iraq, parts of Levant, Egypt for some 150 years (if I recall) and were later chased away. Their capital for a time was Babylon too - an ancient Semitic capital. The Farsis copied the Semitic Assyrians on all fronts from alphabet, language, culture, architecture, national symbols etc. You should read about it. A simply google search will confirm it.
Yet Arabs are the "evil ones" that conquered them on all fronts. They forget that history did not begin 1400 years ago. They were the aggressors first. They should not have invaded our ancient lands in the first place and nobody would have cared about their land as the Semitic ME is the cradle of civilization and was the center of the world back then. Iran had nothing of worth to invade it had it not been for the spread of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javid'Eran

al-Hasani said:


> I don't know what he is. A strange dude. Look at his avatar, what he told before and now his current behavior. Makes zero sense.
> 
> Check this hilarious thread where I sticked to facts all the time. Nobody could answer and instead resolved to empty trolling that did not even work. All while I was on my own.
> 
> Massive demonstrations in occupied Ahvaz, Khuzestan in Iran | Page 5
> 
> Yemen was never a "Shia country". The ignorant and his Farsi worshippers do not know that Zaydi Muslims are closer to Sunni Muslims (especially Hanafi's and Shafi'is) than Twelver Shia's and their Wilayat al-Faqih nonsense that has nothing to do with traditional Shia Islam in the Arab world.
> 
> Northern Yemen was ruled by a Zaydi Imam for about 1000 years (for large part of that period only nominally) while the rest of Yemen was Sunni Muslim (Shafi'i and Sufi). To this day Yemen is majority Sunni. At least 60% of Yemen's population are Sunnis.
> 
> So if Yemen is a "Shia country" then KSA is too.
> 
> You must understand that the Farsis have been conquered by us Arabs 1400 years ago militarily, culturally, religiously, linguistically (half of their language is Arabic and their alphabet) and to some extent even ethnically. The Arab Muslim conquest is their national trauma. Always was and will be as long as Islam exists in Iran. Shia Islam which originated in Hijaz and was later developed in Southern Iraq, they have now embraced and claim as "their own". In reality Shia Islam is more exclusively "Arab" in the sense that there is a hierarchy based on descent and most if not all their traditional Shia scholars were Muslim Arabs. All the Farsi Islamic scholars throughout history (they were second or third only to the Arabs) were Sunni Muslims. Even 1 of the 4 Sunni Imams that founded their own madahib (Imam Abu Hanifa (ra) was a Tajik or Persian from Tajikistan/Central Asia. His ancestry is not fully verified but all points to that origin.
> 
> Farsis invaded ancient Arab and Semitic lands in Eastern Arabia, Yemen, Iraq, parts of Levant, Egypt for some 150 years (if I recall) and were later chased away. Their capital for a time was Babylon too - an ancient Semitic capital. The Farsis copied the Semitic Assyrians on all fronts from alphabet, language, culture, architecture, national symbols etc. You should read about it. A simply google search will confirm it.
> Yet Arabs are the "evil ones" that conquered them on all fronts. They forget that history did not begin 1400 years ago. They were the aggressors first. They should not have invaded our ancient lands in the first place and nobody would have cared about their land as the Semitic ME is the cradle of civilization and was the center of the world back then. Iran had nothing of worth to invade it had it not been for the spread of Islam.


Youu wahhabi dog still here are backbiting and gossiping against Shiites and Iranians !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Javid'Eran said:


> Youu wahhabi dog still here are backbiting and gossiping against Shiites and Iranians !



The good old Rafida Gypsy (using your logic) and 1000 times permanently banned user is back I see.
This is the Arab section and your likes are not welcomed. Stick to your Farsi section where you worship fake wannabe Arabs 24/7 as the conquered people you are on all fronts.

I am a Hashemite and a Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh. You in comparison probably don't know what your great-great-great-grandfather were in comparison. Whether he was a fire-worshipper or a grave worshipper.

Get lost @Mohsenam2 aka @MOHSENAM etc. You will be permanently banned very quickly once again.

You are polluting a holy section, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javid'Eran

al-Hasani said:


> The good old Rafida Gypsy (using your logic) and 1000 times permanently banned user is back I see.
> This is the Arab section and your likes are not welcomed. Stick to your Farsi section where you worship fake wannabe Arabs 24/7 as the conquered people you are on all fronts.
> 
> I am a Hashemite and a Sunni Muslim of the Shafi'i fiqh. You in comparison probably don't know what your great-great-great-grandfather were in comparison. Whether he was a fire-worshipper or a grave worshipper.
> 
> Get lost @Mohsenam2 aka @MOHSENAM etc. You will be permanently banned very quickly once again.


You wahhabi dogs trolls against iranians and Shiites 24/7 but u want iranians to get banned.*U wahhabis are sick and najis*. U live in a country which 85% is desert and u have no food and drink without foreign aids(oil money). U have lived the worst of possible during 1000 years ago the most nomad nation.The nation that did not even undestand camel urine is not a drink!! I am out, u clown nomad creatures are less than that to ge blamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sick and Nijis. I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

al-Hasani said:


> .........................



So hows life treating you, my brother ?


----------



## al-Hasani

Javid'Eran said:


> You wahhabi dogs trolls against iranians and Shiites 24/7 but u want iranians to get banned.U wahhabis are sick and najis.



Arabs have no need to troll you Farsis. After all it was not us that got militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and to some extent even ethnically conquered. It's the other way around. Despite you attacking and invading our ancient Arab and Semitic lands before Prophet Muhammad (saws) was born.

You are a 1000 times permanently banned user. So yes, you will get permanently banned again. All it takes for me is to write in 1 single thread that already exists and you will get the ban hammer.

I don't know what "Najis" are but I personally have nothing to do with Najd. Nor am I a "Wahhabi".

I just dislike anti-Arab Farsis and secret anti-Muslims of which most of you are.

You are the ones, (you alone have made approximately 100 anti-Arab threads) that are provoking all the time and meddling in the Arab world. Whether in KSA, Yemen, Iraq, Syria etc. On the other hand most Arabs have no clue about you Farsis only making up 45% of Iran's population. Or that you oppress all other minorities, including Iranian Arabs etc. Simply most don't care. They have zero reason to do so.

Convert to Zarostraniams or what the hell that name of that religion is as nobody outside of Farsis care about it. I don't care. Just mind your own business.

We react because your regime for the past 36 years has tried to act more Arab than the Arabs themselves and meddled 24/7 in most corners of the Arab world or at least where you were able to meddle. So when your fake wannabe Arab Mullah's support the genocide of our brothers in Syria we are rightly pissed off.

Hell even in real life you have hundred of thousands (!) Farsis migrating to the Arab world, particularly the GCC, that they hate so much and which is 100 times ahead of them on most fronts.

Stop meddling and I guarantee you that no Arab will care about you. Just like before Islam and after. The only reason you were conquered by the Muslim Arabs was to spread Islam and to teach you a lesson after you had illegally occupied our ancient Arab and Semitic lands as I mentioned in post 5037.


----------



## Javid'Eran

Falcon29 said:


> Sick and Nijis. I like it.


Sick Saudi Iran, Shiite haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> Sick and Nijis. I like it.



He is hallucinating. Read his post on that previous side. It's golden.

I don't know what those fake wannabe Arab Mullah's teach them about when history is the subject.

I found him (listen to that extremely sissy language - can't take it seriously, lol)






I don't know what the sissy is saying but I can hear the word "Arabistan". Of course another Arab-obsesed Farsi. What's new?



Armstrong said:


> So hows life treating you, my brother ?



Outside of the occasional troll wars with Farsis (they are sadly becoming a rare thing) I am fine bro. What about you? How is life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javid'Eran

al-Hasani said:


> Outside of the occasional troll wars with Farsis (they are sadly becoming a rare thing) I am fine bro. What about you? How is life?


Mate but your leopard is beautiful.


----------



## al-Hasani

Javid'Eran said:


> Mate but your leopard is beautiful.



I got nothing personal against any user here, this includes you and other Iranian users that I have discussed with. We just have major political disagreements which when discussed evolve into history, religion (sect), culture, wealth and all kind of stuff. Like with all other rivalries.

Looking at it objectively then an Arab-Iranian reconciliation (lead by KSA and Iran) would be the best that could happen for the region and Muslim world (together with peace in Palestine) but I don't see it happening. At least if PDF is the measurement. Nothing tells me that it is much different in real life.

The conflicts in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon etc. have not helped this situation.

The only solution currently is to ignore each other. Iran stops meddling in the Arab world and the Arab world stops repaying this and doing their part.

Seriously Arabs and Jews have a better chance of making peace than Arabs (especially non-Shia Arabs) and Iranians in the current circumstances and political turmoil of the region.

Look, I know quite a bit about Iran. Your parents generation which were born during the Pahlavi Era were heavily brainwashed by anti-Arab propaganda on all fields. Everything Arab was seen as something negative. Then conservatives in your country got the power and you started to act more Arab than the Arabs themselves.

It's like going from 1 extreme to another.

My posts when engaged in trolling should not be taken seriously. It's almost an automatic reflex and something that PDF does to you. I am watching football while writing my replies and drinking coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Javid'Eran

al-Hasani said:


> I got nothing personal against any user here, this includes you and other Iranian users that I have discussed with. We just have major political disagreements which when discussed evolve into history, religion (sect), culture, wealth and all kind of stuff. Like with all other rivalries.
> 
> Looking at it objectively then an Arab-Iranian reconciliation (lead by KSA and Iran) would be the best that could happen for the region and Muslim world (together with peace in Palestine) but I don't see it happening. At least if PDF is the measurement. Nothing tells me that it is much different in real life.
> 
> The conflicts in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon etc. have not helped this situation.
> 
> The only solution currently is to ignore each other. Iran stops meddling in the Arab world and the Arab world stops repaying this and doing their part.
> 
> Seriously Arabs and Jews have a better chance of making peace than Arabs (especially non-Shia Arabs) and Iranians in the current circumstances and political turmoil of the region.
> 
> Look, I know quite a bit about Iran. Your parents generation which were born during the Pahlavi Era were heavily brainwashed by anti-Arab propaganda on all fields. Everything Arab was seen as something negative. Then conservatives in your country got the power and you started to act more Arab than the Arabs themselves.
> 
> It's like going from 1 extreme to another.


Matey I am going to sleep my last post is your long existence in pdf and making your brain too busy about conflicts that goons make in region is not good for your healthy. Wild goons always been existed during whole history. GN ... I hope u don't see every misery in region from Iran which has never supported extremist islamists.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

كيف حالك جميعاً .ما ذ ا تفعل !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Falcon29 

What is the meaning of "rafida" ?


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> What is the meaning of "rafida" ?



Rejectors of caliphate/Caliphs after prohets death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> Rejectors of caliphate/Caliphs after prohets death.


So, is it a offending word for Iranians ?


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> So, is it a offending word for Iranians ?



Shia see it as offensive to them. Because they are ones who rejected caliphate. But it isn't really derogatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Falcon29 said:


> Shia see it as offensive to them. Because they are ones who rejected caliphate. But it isn't really derogatory.



That thread has been closed...couldn't thank you there.




Falcon29 said:


> I'm sexier than you bud, nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS has much more straightforward ideology. But its also related to political situation. Muslims Brotherhood sees society in a different manner. It provides social services alongside religious ones and encourages Muslims to work on their faith. They have Islamic courts but they are largely used for divorce cases or property claims. They don't believe people are ready for Sharia law. And they work within Arab governments, often they are part of political echelon. They don't resort to violence either. Nusra Front rushes more than MB but they're slower than ISIS in implementing their beliefs. What differs from them and MB is that they have anti -Shia views. MB doesn't.
> 
> ISIS on other hand, considers all of them as apostates. Because they take part in politics and deal with political entities in region. ISIS doesn't believe in state systems. It wants to do everything to destroy local state governments in order to establish one state. They implement Sharia law with all its judicial punishements and this is their claim that God supports them due to this and why everyone else is wrong. However they have done extrajudicial killings which aren't part of Islam. But its their way of intimidating people. They also have made it clear they employ beheadings purely for their enemies to fear them. ISIS, besides their fantasies, don't really have explicit visions. But they try appearing alive in the region and have large media campaign. And basically wrecking havoc against their enemies.
> 
> Because they don't believe in social approach for changing people. They believe in armed struggle approach. To them social work won't bring caliphate or make locals religious. To them serious action barbaric acts will cause change.
> 
> They also have their own 'logical' approach. So if FSA doesn't seek Caliphate and Islamic army. They then must be apostates since ISIS believes this is serious struggle to get rid of of what they call 'Tawagheet' which is term they use for Arab rulers and to restore dignity to the People of region. Therefore to them, if you're someone who still looks at things from political approaches/preference rather than Islamic one you are not concerned with Muslims being killed or humiliated and Therefore you probably don't care about Islam hence don't fear God hence you're apostate. This is how they look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> God according to all prophets revered by Christians , Jews and Muslims is mysterious. Their God states he knows everything about us but we don't know much about him.



Let me get this. ..
1. Isis is another Islamic organization but is different to MB, FSA, Nusra Front In a minor way.

2. Isis is against political islam and against nation states...effectively calls anyone adhering to politics as apostates.

3. Isis wants to form a continous Islamic state with no boundaries.

4. Isis wants to implement sharia by force...because that's the way to do it.

5. The beheadings and the killings are to put the fear of God in the people and their enemies.

6. It is and to shia.

That makes and to lot of sense @Falcon29 

Thanks for the Explanation.


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> Got my first ever jet kill (with 30mm gun) on battlefield! He he so excited


I have over 150 kills with jet, try air to ground rockets against FAC's on Paracel Storm map, Jetski's are even easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

acid rain said:


> That thread has been closed...couldn't thank you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this. ..
> 1. Isis is another Islamic organization but is different to MB, FSA, Nusra Front In a minor way.
> 
> 2. Isis is against political islam and against nation states...effectively calls anyone adhering to politics as apostates.
> 
> 3. Isis wants to form a continous Islamic state with no boundaries.
> 
> 4. Isis wants to implement sharia by force...because that's the way to do it.
> 
> 5. The beheadings and the killings are to put the fear of God in the people and their enemies.
> 
> 6. It is and to shia.
> 
> That makes and to lot of sense @Falcon29
> 
> Thanks for the Explanation.



1. Major way
2. Yes
3. A state in ME
4. To them yes
5. Fear of them, not God



xenon54 said:


> I have over 150 kills with jet, try air to ground rockets against FAC's on Paracel Storm map, Jetski's are even easier.



I haven't used attack jets yet, for stealth jets I need to unlock one more thing then I get ground missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> I got nothing personal against any user here, this includes you and other Iranian users that I have discussed with. We just have major political disagreements which when discussed evolve into history, religion (sect), culture, wealth and all kind of stuff. Like with all other rivalries.
> 
> Looking at it objectively then an Arab-Iranian reconciliation (lead by KSA and Iran) would be the best that could happen for the region and Muslim world (together with peace in Palestine) but I don't see it happening. At least if PDF is the measurement. Nothing tells me that it is much different in real life.
> 
> The conflicts in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon etc. have not helped this situation.
> 
> The only solution currently is to ignore each other. Iran stops meddling in the Arab world and the Arab world stops repaying this and doing their part.
> 
> Seriously Arabs and Jews have a better chance of making peace than Arabs (especially non-Shia Arabs) and Iranians in the current circumstances and political turmoil of the region.
> 
> Look, I know quite a bit about Iran. Your parents generation which were born during the Pahlavi Era were heavily brainwashed by anti-Arab propaganda on all fields. Everything Arab was seen as something negative. Then conservatives in your country got the power and you started to act more Arab than the Arabs themselves.
> 
> It's like going from 1 extreme to another.
> 
> My posts when engaged in trolling should not be taken seriously. It's almost an automatic reflex and something that PDF does to you. I am watching football while writing my replies and drinking coffee.


No one is acting arab more than arabs

Iran spending millions on Palestinians was a big mistake


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Falcon29 @Sinan correction.. its not offending to them at all. cuz as falcon said it means "the rejectors" so according to their belief to be a shia you have to reject the prophets companions and say they are not muslim and they stole the leadership from alli. and they say the companions had to corrupt the quran so they can steal the leadership from ali. and the story goes on with crazy claims and fabricated stories that are not true. 
so its not offending at all they call themselves rafida or rafidi.
but you can say the way we call them rafida makes it sound offending. we call them rafida with a bad tone. lol



Javid'Eran said:


> Matey I am going to sleep my last post is your long existence in pdf and making your brain too busy about conflicts that goons make in region is not good for your healthy. Wild goons always been existed during whole history. GN ... I hope u don't see every misery in region from Iran which has never supported extremist islamists.


al-qaieda leader were all in iran. its official. a lot of qeada ppl when they turned themselves in they came from iran. it was on tv. some of them made interviews on tv after they came back. some of them were saudis. including osama bin laden family. 
iran have troops in 4 arab countries according to your parlament. your own government said it.
do you iranians read your own news ?! i know from experts who read daily iranian news that the government sensor a lot of information inside iran. but now you have the internet.
so your politicians say it on tv, newspaper and inside the parliament that we now own 4 arab countries. what does that mean ?
forget that i am saudi muslim and you are iranian shia. lets imagine both of us came from mars. please tell me what do you understand from this simple statement. just use logic and answer me please 
now im not going to bring all the other evidence and videos. i like to let things simple so we dont keep debating for days and hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Rakan.SA said:


> @Falcon29 @Sinan correction.. its not offending to them at all. cuz as falcon said it means "the rejectors" so according to their belief to be a shia you have to reject the prophets companions and say they are not muslim and they stole the leadership from alli. and they say the companions had to corrupt the quran so they can steal the leadership from ali. and the story goes on with crazy claims and fabricated stories that are not true.
> so its not offending at all they call themselves rafida or rafidi.
> but you can say the way we call them rafida makes it sound offending. we call them rafida with a bad tone. lol
> 
> 
> al-qaieda leader were all in iran. its official. a lot of qeada ppl when they turned themselves in they came from iran. it was on tv. some of them made interviews on tv after they came back. some of them were saudis. including osama bin laden family.
> iran have troops in 4 arab countries according to your parlament. your own government said it.
> do you iranians read your own news ?! i know from experts who read daily iranian news that the government sensor a lot of information inside iran. but now you have the internet.
> so your politicians say it on tv, newspaper and inside the parliament that we now own 4 arab countries. what does that mean ?
> forget that i am saudi muslim and you are iranian shia. lets imagine both of us came from mars. please tell me what do you understand from this simple statement. just use logic and answer me please
> now im not going to bring all the other evidence and videos. i like to let things simple so we dont keep debating for days and hours.


Rafida rejectors we reject the dogs like yazid and ibn tammyyia and abdulwahab we follow the prophet family 

Unlike the dogs like you who claim to love the prophet family at the same time you consider the dog yazid and banu ummya dogs as rightful rulers and imam Hussein as kharijie


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Rafida rejectors we reject the dogs like yazid and ibn tammyyia and abdulwahab we follow the prophet family
> 
> Unlike the dogs like you who claim to love the prophet family at the same time you consider the dog yazid and banu ummya dogs as rightful rulers and imam Hussein as kharijie



As far as i know, nobody loves yezid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> As far as i know, nobody loves yezid.


Because your country is handfi sufi and not wahhabi salafi followers of ibn tammyyia

Ibn tammyyia described the revolt against yazid as corruption is like yazid was a muslim ruler who was chosen by people and not dictator who was imposed by his father by the sword on the people 

And imam Hussein and rebel who was hungry for power which is not true he didn't sacrifice home self for sake of the chair if he wanted it he would become one of yazid men and become rich

The revolt was to save the Muslims from the dictatorship of the ummyyads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Rakan.SA said:


> @Sinan no one can argue or debate with iranians. its imposible. cuz they will change what they believe in and their principles just to avoid looking like a fool in a debate. iv sent a video to @haman10 few days or a week ago and iv been waiting for a reply. nothing until now. in the video there is a fatwa by khomeini that men can sleep with babies. i asked him what do you say about that ? and if you think its wrong are you man enough to go and demonstrate against this fatwa in the streets of tehran ? no answer! i asked him again and no reply. i just asked a questioned and im waiting for an answer. very simple.
> they are good at trolling and nothing more. they cant have a proper debate like mature educated men.
> we opened 3 tv channels to debate them and begged them to send us their best scholars. but no reply. they are scared.
> i know their mentality. dont waste your time arguing with them. never argue a fool.
> just put the facts and evidence and leave. they can troll all day long.
> some iranians get paid for trolling. im not kidding
> but the good thing is. after few years from starting those channels many shia in iran are becoming muslims. inshallah in a few years muslims will be the majority in iran and shia a minority.
> 
> *correction. not just iranians but shia in general *



Well, man....in reality i'm extremely secular and nationalist. I really don't care for sects....infact i didn't know much about the sects until a few years ago. I'm Hanafi Muslim that's it. I really don't problem with anyone's sect or religion....

But Iranians....(not all of them, they are have good people among them) arguing, debating on logical basis with them is impossible. So, i'm just toying with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Sinan said:


> Well, man....in reality i'm extremely secular and nationalist. I really don't care for sects....infact i didn't know much about the sects until a few years ago. I'm Hanafi Muslim that's it. I really don't problem with anyone's sect or religion....
> 
> But Iranians....(not all of them, they are have good people among them) arguing, debating on logical basis with them is impossible. So, i'm just toying with them.


of course not all of them. i had good friends from there... but you know what type im talking about. 
hey i heard our king first outside visit will be to turkey. anything from your local news about this visit ? 
im hoping something good will come out of it. a lot of ppl and political analyst are optimistic. but of course we will have to wait and see. some high turkey officials came already. i think if im not mistaken the minister of defence and interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Rakan.SA said:


> of course not all of them. i had good friends from there... but you know what type im talking about.
> Yeap, i know.
> 
> 
> Rakan.SA said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey i heard our king first outside visit will be to turkey. anything from your local news about this visit ?
> 
> 
> 
> im hoping something good will come out of it. a lot of ppl and political analyst are optimistic. but of course we will have to wait and see. some high turkey officials came already. i think if im not mistaken the minister of defence and interior.
Click to expand...

Nope, i have heard nothing.....
Are you sure man...? First visits are diplomatically very important. I think he will visit a brotherly Arab country instead of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Simplicity ...we miss it nowadays.

@al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Mosamania @JUBA @Altamimi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> Simplicity ...we miss it nowadays.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Mosamania @JUBA @Altamimi


LOOOL

@Gasoline this is killing me.. old but gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Speaking about simplicity @Rakan.SA @Gasoline

Check this video out guys.






Richard Proenneke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sometimes I have a strong urge to leave it all and live in the wild for a few weeks/months. It must be a primal instinct that most of us have. At least I have it occasionally.

I could see myself live as a Bedouin for a few weeks somewhere in Arabia, as a shepherd/farmer in the mountainous regions of Hijaz and Southwestern KSA or on one of the over 1000 tropical and secluded islands in KSA as a fisherman.

Nature is hugely underrated in our modern society I feel.

Areas like this in KSA/Arabia.















فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr










الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr





Just to get away from the hectic modern-world that sometimes seems without purpose for a while. Especially to distance yourself from the continuous nonsense in the ME and world as a whole.

@Nihonjin1051

How are you doing bro?

I was reading a bit about the Japanese royal family and then I stumbled across the 99 year old Takahito, Prince Mikasa who apparently is a scholar and part-time lecturer in Middle Eastern studies and Semitic languages.
Since 1954, he has also directed the Japanese Society for Middle East Studies.

Do you know if some of his work has been translated into English? He must be a very knowledgeable man on this field given his 60+ years (!) experience.

Takahito, Prince Mikasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Gasoline said:


> Simplicity ...we miss it nowadays.
> 
> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Mosamania @JUBA @Altamimi



I love how they artistically equated Oil with Drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> Speaking about simplicity @Rakan.SA @Gasoline
> 
> Check this video out guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Proenneke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sometimes I have a strong urge to leave it all and live in the wild for a few weeks/months. It must be a primal instinct that most of us have. At least I have it occasionally.
> 
> I could see myself live as a Bedouin for a few weeks somewhere in Arabia, as a shepherd/farmer in the mountainous regions of Hijaz and Southwestern KSA or on one of the over 1000 tropical and secluded islands in KSA as a fisherman.
> 
> Nature is hugely underrated in our modern society I feel.
> 
> Areas like this in KSA/Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get away from the hectic modern-world that sometimes seems without purpose for a while. Especially to distance yourself from the continuous nonsense in the ME and world as a whole.
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> How are you doing bro?
> 
> I was reading a bit about the Japanese royal family and then I stumbled across the 99 year old Takahito, Prince Mikasa who apparently is a scholar and part-time lecturer in Middle Eastern studies and Semitic languages.
> Since 1954, he has also directed the Japanese Society for Middle East Studies.
> 
> Do you know if some of his work has been translated into English? He must be a very knowledgeable man on this field given his 60+ years (!) experience.
> 
> Takahito, Prince Mikasa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


buddy its in my future plans in shaa allah... just let me finish my business problems and fix them and im going to do it all in shaa allah. desert mountains islands and my own farm. fresh food without antibiotics and sht. 
iv been traveling alone with friends since grade 7. of course as we grew up those trips started to get wilder haha. then few years ago i started to travel alone from time to time. nice detox and rejuvenation trips in islands and between mountains. best alone trip you can have. its amazing. in sha allah in the future i wanna do lots of trips in saudi. there is a lot to see and enjoy. i wish i have started those trips earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This one is good quote from our beloved Prophet :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

@Mosamania @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @The SC @Falcon29 
Hypothetically speaking here,Has RSNF ever thought about acquiring an ACC?


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> @Mosamania @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @The SC @Falcon29
> Hypothetically speaking here,Has RSNF ever thought about acquiring an ACC?



What is RSNF?


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> What is RSNF?


Royal Saudi Navy Force


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> Royal Saudi Navy Force



Not Saudi, not sure.


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Not Saudi, not sure.


I saw your post once about M.E,I'd prefer Rafales over typhoons but the most important thing M.E needs right now is a united intelligence agency.


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> I saw your post once about M.E,I'd prefer Rafales over typhoons but the most important thing M.E needs right now is a united intelligence agency.



ME people are backwards retards that are too tribal and sectarian. Don't expect to be impressed by them militarily. No matter how many nice toys they buy. Their intelligence is purely for targeting political activists. Some small Arab nations have good intelligence. Military wise we are not strong. Any somewhat strong militaries can only serve their state. But at same time we have regional proxy war. And ME idiots need world war to happen before they realize they were underachieving the whole time. 

ME needs Western Arabs/Muslims in their economy, politics and military affairs to help at least alevate the situation there. When I see military related news to Arab world I don't pay attention and don't care. Because people are too close minded and back wards. Look at Syria , they believed in military option there. Yet it's been 5 years they can't achieve shit because they're morons. And so instead of improving their ability to influence affairs they ask the West to do the work for them. Which is pure failure and also testament that they have no intention to successful nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mugwop said:


> @Mosamania @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @The SC @Falcon29
> Hypothetically speaking here,Has RSNF ever thought about acquiring an ACC?


whats an ACC ?


----------



## The SC

Aircraft Carrier Command!
I do not think so, mostly advanced Submarines, stealth frigates and corvettes.


----------



## Mugwop

Rakan.SA said:


> whats an ACC ?











The SC said:


> Aircraft Carrier Command!
> I do not think so, mostly advanced Submarines, stealth frigates and corvettes.


AIP?



Falcon29 said:


> ME people are backwards retards that are too tribal and sectarian. Don't expect to be impressed by them militarily. No matter how many nice toys they buy. Their intelligence is purely for targeting political activists. Some small Arab nations have good intelligence. Military wise we are not strong. Any somewhat strong militaries can only serve their state. But at same time we have regional proxy war. And ME idiots need world war to happen before they realize they were underachieving the whole time.
> 
> ME needs Western Arabs/Muslims in their economy, politics and military affairs to help at least alevate the situation there. When I see military related news to Arab world I don't pay attention and don't care. Because people are too close minded and back wards. Look at Syria , they believed in military option there. Yet it's been 5 years they can't achieve shit because they're morons. And so instead of improving their ability to influence affairs they ask the West to do the work for them. Which is pure failure and also testament that they have no intention to successful nations.


As of right now which Arab country do you think has the best intelligence agency?


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Mugwop saudi arabia is one of the best in the world. not only in the arab world. they work very professionally and quiet. it doesnt work like other arab cointries. meaning a tool for the government against its own ppl. actually saudi ppl almost never hear or know anything about them. in saudi its called Saudi General Intelligence Presidency or GIP its like the CIA.
im not talking about the Mabahith which is like the FBI.
ppl hear about some of their achievements from media specially when thanked by other head of states. like recently David Cameron thanked their work for saving many British lives.
after the death of king abdullah david cameron was asked to justify why Union flags were flown at half-mast. He said: "I can tell you one time since I've been Prime Minister, a piece of information that we have been given by that country has saved potentially hundreds of lives here in Britain."
latest news that we know about is they were behind the Yemeni president escaping his house arrest.

@Falcon29 and no im not saying it cuz im Saudi. so dont start lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Rakan.SA 

Lol, don't worry. 

......

@Mugwop 

Probably smaller nations like Morocco, Tunisia, Jordan.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Falcon29 said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> Lol, don't worry.
> 
> ......
> 
> @Mugwop
> 
> Probably smaller nations like Morocco, Tunisia, Jordan.


i know morocco and jordan are strong too. dont know anything about tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> Lol, don't worry.
> 
> ......
> 
> @Mugwop
> 
> Probably smaller nations like Morocco, Tunisia, Jordan.


Jordon yes! Don't know much about Morocco,tunisia agencies.At one time I thought UAE had a good one.


----------



## Armstrong

Mugwop said:


> Jordon yes! Don't know much about Morocco,tunisia agencies.At one time I thought UAE had a good one.



Urdu aatiii hai ?


----------



## Mugwop

Armstrong said:


> Urdu aatiii hai ?


Yes! Aati Urdu thori as in speaking but difficulty while reading it.Trying to learn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@al-Hasani 

Thought you might be interested. A short documentary of former Shah of Iran's visit to Saudi Arabia.

Interesting part is that the kind welcome ceremony they gave him is rare even for current leaders who visit KSA. Any specific reason?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Serpentine said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Thought you might be interested. A short documentary of former Shah of Iran's visit to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Interesting part is that the kind welcome ceremony they gave him is rare even for current leaders who visit KSA. Any specific reason?



I wan't the Shah back !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> OMG HAHAHA listen i watch those trolling phone calls from shia every day. after working for few years those guys had 1000s of insult and trolls on live tv and they are very patient LOL PLZZZZZ stop being a fool
> if you watch you will understand but i guess you dont have the mental capacity
> you want vids il show you some. send me an inbox message cuz i cant. we are getiing of topic in this thread. or you can start a new thread and il fill it all day long



I can't send a message either. You don't expect me to watch hours of Wesal do you ? doesn't interest me, let me wait on @Mosamania to get his computer and show me similar vids if he wants.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> I can't send a message either. You don't expect me to watch hours of Wesal do you ? doesn't interest me, let me wait on @Mosamania to get his computer and show me similar vids if he wants.


if you didnt watch how are you judging ?!


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> if you didnt watch how are you judging ?!



That vid you just posted.
He said kill Wahabis and Takfiris not Sunnis. There's a big difference. Takfiris are a group everyone is fighting, their terrorism can be seen in : Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Nigeria, Algeria ( 90's ), Egypt, Somalia, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen etc. the list won't end.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> I can't send a message either. You don't expect me to watch hours of Wesal do you ? doesn't interest me, let me wait on @Mosamania to get his computer and show me similar vids if he wants.


what types of videos you want ? proof that they are not muslims ? stupid fabricated stories ? sick fatwa ? how killing us is a great thing to do even if there is no war ? or some dirty talk like this guy ? LOL
is that how imams talk ? i dont listen ppl talking like that in the streets


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> what types of videos you want ? proof that they are not muslims ? stupid fabricated stories ? sick fatwa ? how killing us is a great thing to do even if there is no war ? or some dirty talk like this guy ? LOL
> is that how imams talk ? i dont listen ppl talking like that in the streets



That's nice language

Vids where they call for / praise terrorism similar to Wesal, recently Wesal is speaking about the situation in Yemen so who are they praising now, wouldn't be too hard for me to guess. AQAP.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> That vid you just posted.
> He said kill Wahabis and Takfiris not Sunnis. There's a big difference. Takfiris are a group everyone is fighting, their terrorism can be seen in : Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Nigeria, Algeria ( 90's ), Egypt, Somalia, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen etc. the list won't end.


no such thing as wahhabi. thats a dumb word used for political reasons. when they say wahhabi they mean sunni or you want me to teach you history now ? 
takfiri everyone call his opponent a takfiri.
but as i said choose a topic and il show you that according to shia books all sunna are not muslims. that means 1.6 billion



1000 said:


> That's nice language
> 
> Vids where they call for / praise terrorism similar to Wesal, recently Wesal is speaking about the situation in Yemen so who are they praising now, wouldn't be too hard for me to guess. AQAP.


listen.. idont mind talking and explaining you everything even if it takes days. but i have allergy against stupidity.
are you saying all yemenies are al-qaeda except houthies ?! whats wrong with you ?! use your brain.
and if they supported alqeada even just once they would be rotting in jail. saudi arabia is on the front line against alqeada so please make sense next time you say something.
think before you speak


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> no such thing as wahhabi. thats a dumb word used for political reasons. when they say wahhabi they mean sunni or you want me to teach you history now ?
> takfiri everyone call his opponent a takfiri.
> but as i said choose a topic and il show you that according to shia books all sunna are not muslims. that means 1.6 billion


Wahabi means follower of Abdul Wahhab, call them Qutbi or anything you like. Still comes down to the same group.




> listen.. idont mind talking and explaining you everything even if it takes days. but i have allergy against stupidity.
> are you saying all yemenies are al-qaeda except houthies ?! whats wrong with you ?! use your brain.
> and if they supported alqeada even just once they would be rotting in jail. saudi arabia is on the front line against alqeada so please make sense next time you say something.
> think before you speak



AQAP attacks both the Houthis and the Yemeni security forces. Knowing who Wesal has been supporting for years it wouldn't be too hard to know what they are calling for in Yemen. They support it indirectly like they supported IS in Iraq indirectly, no they won't be jailed. Saudi state is alright with supporting external Islamist terrorist as long as it doesn't reach them, we saw this in Afghanistan as well. Jihadists can be a useful tool.

Now this vermin spreading channel was supposed to be closed yet it's still operating.
Saudi Arabia shuts office of TV channel for fomenting sectarian tension| Reuters


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Wahabi means follower of Abdul Wahhab, call them Qutbi or anything you like. Still comes down to the same group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AQAP attacks both the Houthis and the Yemeni security forces. Knowing who Wesal has been supporting for years it wouldn't be too hard to know what they are calling for in Yemen. They support it indirectly like they supported IS in Iraq indirectly, no they won't be jailed. Saudi state is alright with supporting external Islamist terrorist as long as it doesn't reach them, we saw this in Afghanistan as well. Jihadists can be a useful tool.
> 
> Now this vermin spreading channel was supposed to be closed yet it's still operating.
> Saudi Arabia shuts office of TV channel for fomenting sectarian tension| Reuters


no one saudi follows imam mohammad. get his name write. so no such thing as wahhabi. he is a hanbaly. how can he have followers if he didnt innovate a word in islam ? his books are translated to english. read it before you talk about him. read his books not what ppl said about him. if he has followers then you have to go back to his books. very logical!!

you are wrong about saudi. again you dnt live here so stop talking about things you dont know. your making yourself look like a fool.
please chose a topic and stop wasting time.



1000 said:


> Wahabi means follower of Abdul Wahhab, call them Qutbi or anything you like. Still comes down to the same group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AQAP attacks both the Houthis and the Yemeni security forces. Knowing who Wesal has been supporting for years it wouldn't be too hard to know what they are calling for in Yemen. They support it indirectly like they supported IS in Iraq indirectly, no they won't be jailed. Saudi state is alright with supporting external Islamist terrorist as long as it doesn't reach them, we saw this in Afghanistan as well. Jihadists can be a useful tool.
> 
> Now this vermin spreading channel was supposed to be closed yet it's still operating.
> Saudi Arabia shuts office of TV channel for fomenting sectarian tension| Reuters


open the link i sent.. wesal tv.



1000 said:


> Wahabi means follower of Abdul Wahhab, call them Qutbi or anything you like. Still comes down to the same group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AQAP attacks both the Houthis and the Yemeni security forces. Knowing who Wesal has been supporting for years it wouldn't be too hard to know what they are calling for in Yemen. They support it indirectly like they supported IS in Iraq indirectly, no they won't be jailed. Saudi state is alright with supporting external Islamist terrorist as long as it doesn't reach them, we saw this in Afghanistan as well. Jihadists can be a useful tool.
> 
> Now this vermin spreading channel was supposed to be closed yet it's still operating.
> Saudi Arabia shuts office of TV channel for fomenting sectarian tension| Reuters


a program about imam mohammad. its a daily episods about him and his books. to show how ppl are lying


----------



## xenon54 out

Hey @al-Hasani wazzup? 

Erdogan is calling King Salman his brother in this press relese, what happened recently, something changed? 

Erdoğan'dan önemli açıklamalar - Hürriyet GÜNDEM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

xenon54 said:


> Hey @al-Hasani wazzup?
> 
> Erdogan is calling King Salman his brother in this press relese, what happened recently, something changed?
> 
> Erdoğan'dan önemli açıklamalar - Hürriyet GÜNDEM


haha yeah many are predicting some changes. we will wait and see after the meeting. but generally speaking the only issue was egypt. i dont remember any other issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Rakan.SA said:


> haha yeah many are predicting some changes. we will wait and see after the meeting. but generally speaking the only issue was egypt. i dont remember any other issues


Egypt is a major pain in rear of Erdogan, @al-Hasani what did i said to you, when its about money he will leave MB faster than i eat my sandwich. 

@Falcon29 sir do have some time to talk about our lord Erdogan?


----------



## Full Moon

No one is going to convince "the convinced" ! This is a master piece Article published more than 10 years ago. Enjoy!
*الصراع المذهبي 
خالص جلبي*​
في النقاش الذي كان يدور بين جيمس سواكرت القس الأمريكي و(أحمد ديدات) الشيخ الهندي كان يحاول كل منهما أن يثبت للآخر أن دينه خطأ. فأما سواكرت فقال لقد سألت الشيخ قبل دخول القاعة عن عدد النساء اللواتي بحوزته. وأما ديدات فقد استخرج نصاً من العهد القديم وقال أتحدى سواكرت أن يقرأ هذا النص ولسوف أعطيه مائة دولار إن قرأ النص. فقام سواكرت بقراءة النص وقال إن مال هذا الشيخ من دول البترول ونحن أولى بالمال لإعطائه للجمعيات المسيحية. وفي النهاية طلب سواكرت من ديدات أن يسمح له بمناظرة علنية في بلده كما دعاه إلى أمريكا. إلا أن ديدات قال له إن هذا يحتاج لتأشيرة دخول وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله. وهو جواب قد يخدم أي قضية سوى أن يكون جواباً. كان الاثنان يحركان قضايا قديمة بكلمات جديدة والدخول إلى غابة مليئة بالغيلان. 

وفي يوم تناقش أمامي طبيبان حول مريض هل كانت مشكلته في الزايدة أو الكولون فاختلفا واشتدا في الخلاف وفي اليوم التالي جاء كل واحد ومعه أكداس من الكتب والمراجع ليثبت وجهة نظره فلم يحصدا من النقاش سوى الكراهية وقاطعا بعضهما وحاولت أن أقرب بينهما فعييت. 

وجوهر المسألة أن الخلافات لا تحلها الكتب ولا تنفع فيها كل الأدلة العقلية والنقلية. وما يفعله كل فريق في العادة هو البرهنة على حجته ولو افتقدت كل حجة. فالمسألة نفسية قبل أن تكون أكاديمية. ويبقى حب الحقيقة أمر صعب المنال ويحتاج لجهاد نفسي طويل وهو قريب من المستحيل وهو ما يفسر خلاف البشر الأزلي. 

واعتبر المؤرخ (توينبي) أن المؤرخين أميل لتوضيح آراء الجماعات التي يكدحون في محيطها منهم إلى تصحيح تلك الآراء. وكل منا متحيز وقد يكون أقلنا تحيزا من ينتبه لنفسه أنه متحيز. 

وأنا أتعجب من الجدل العقيم الذي يدور في المحطات الفضائية حينما يحتجون أن أمريكا وبريطانيا تكيلان بمكيالين. ولو كان الأمر للعرب لكالوا بثلاثة. وعندما كان الخليفة هارون الرشيد في بغداد يلعب بالمسبحة وأقدار الأمم وهو يقول للغمامة أمطري حيث شئت فسيأتيني خراجك. فإن هذه الجملة نعتبرها تراثاً إسلامياً يستحق التدريس في المناهج. ولا يخطر في بالنا أشلاء الجماهير التي تقدم هذا الخراج للسلطان. 
وفي يوم تناقش أزهريان، واحد سلفي وآخر صوفي، وامتد النقاش بينهما وفي النهاية بقي كل منهما كما كان واعترف الصوفي لاحقاً أنه اقتنع بحجة خصمه ولكنه كابر. ولم ينقص الكافرين الحجة البينة ولكن جحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا. 

وروى لي رجل من حزب التحرير الإسلامي أن المعتقل ضمه مع آخر شيوعي فتناقشا لمدة عشرة أيام ولم يستريحا إلا لتناول الطعام والنوم. وفي النهاية بحت الحناجر فلم يستطيعا النطق ومتابعة النقاش. 

وفي يوم اجتمعت بشاب من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكانت مجلة «الدعوة» تتحدث عن الثورة الإيرانية بشيء من الريبة فحاولت أن أناقش الرجل، ولكن ساعتين من النقاش أقنعتني أن لا أناقش حزبيا في حياتي وهي نصيحتي للجميع. 

وفي يوم ناقشت معجبا بكتابات سيد قطب وذكرت له أن هناك استطراداً أدبياً في كتاباته وأن 6000 صفحة من الظلال يمكن ضغطها في 200 صفحة، فكان جوابه أن كلماته مثل قوانين الفيزياء ونجوم السماء لا يمكن الاستغناء عن كلمة منها. قلت له ولكنه يصف الليل بست صفات، قال وما المانع ويمكن وصفه بست عشرة صفة؟ 
وفي يوم اجتمع صوفي مع شيوعي فكان الأول يتحدث عن آداب الحضرة والثاني عن فائض القيمة ولم تكن اللغة حاجزاً بينهما فالاثنان يتكلمان بلسان عربي مبين ولكن موجة الحديث مختلفة فكان حديثهما حديث الطرشان. 

ويروى عن اثنين من الطرشان انهما اجتمعا فسأل الأول الثاني: إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ قال الثاني: إلى السينما. قال الأول: ولكن ظننتك ذاهباً إلى السينما. قال الثاني: لا والله أنا ذاهب للسينما. وبعد ساعة اجتمعا في صالة السينما فأشار كل منهما إلى أذنه. 

وفي حرب الخليج الثانية احتشد مؤتمران لمناقشة الأزمة ضما نخبة فقهاء الأمة، كان الأول في جدة والثاني في بغداد فلم تحل النصوص أو الفقهاء المشكلة بل حلتها أمريكا بدون نصوص وفقهاء. 

وفي معركة صفين رفع الأمويون المصحف على رؤوس الرماح طلبا للتحكيم وآخر ما كان يفكر فيه الفريق الأموي القرآن، ولم يكن المقصود من القرآن الحقيقة بل التقاط الأنفاس لمتابعة خطف السلطة. والتاريخ يروي لنا بسخرية أن الذي فاز لم يكن أعدل القوم وأنزههم. وما زال تاريخنا مسلسل محموم دموي من قنص السلطة على الطريقة الأموية. وكل من فكر في حل المشكلة استعار السيف الأموي، فلم تزدد الأمور إلا خبالاً والأوضاع إلا نكساً. ولم يتمكن أحد من إعادة الحياة الراشدية واعتماد آلية نقل السلطة السلمي إلا عندما أشرقت الشمس من مغربها عبر الأطلنطي فبدأنا نسمع لأول مرة أن بوش يمضي ويأتي كلينتون بدون معركة صفين ووقعة الجمل. 

وفي ألمانيا استقبلني منذ لحظات وصولي الأولى جماعة شهود يهوه وهم فريق من المسيحيين وكلمة يهوه هي الله عندهم وبذلوا أقصى جهد ممكن في التبشير وهدايتي إلى مذهبهم وظنوا أنني صيد ثمين ولكن تبين أن حجم السمكة كان اكبر من شباكهم. ومن أحسن من ناقش مسائل الصراع المذهبي عالم الاجتماع العراقي علي الوردي الذي كان يضحك على الشيعة والسنة ثم على نفسه في النهاية. 
وفي يوم فكرت بالصراع الشيعي السني حول خلافة علي رضى الله عنه فقلت في نفسي سائلاً: لو أن علياً ولي الأمر فما هو السيناريو المحتمل بعده؟ أن يأتي ابنه ثم ابن ابنه وهذا سوف يدخلنا النظام الملكي. 

وما زال الشيعة والسنة يتخاصمون حول ولاية علي مع أن القرآن يقول «تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون». كمن يتناقش حول طرق (الزهراوي) في معالجة أمهات الدم ولم يطلع على كل تطور جراحة الأوعية الدموية. وهو نموذج يجعل المطلع يأسف والعدو يشمت وهو يشير إلى توقفنا في مربع الزمن. والسؤال الكبير أي فائدة لنا لو أثبتنا أن عمرا كان متآمرا أو أن حديث الغدير كان صحيحاً. فلم يبق اليوم على ظهر الأرض أموي أو خارجي وإن بقي شيعي يبحث عبثا عن مخاصمة أموي. كما يفعل اليهود بقتال روما وتيطس ولم يبق هادريان وتراجان. 

إن معالجة أمراض قديمة بأدوات فشلت تجربتها يعني التخلص من كل المسلمات القديمة وفتح كليات طب جديدة تناسب حل المشاكل بأدوات جديدة وترك التاريخ موعظة للمتقين ودليلاً على رحلة تطور الإنسان وأن آباءنا لم يكونوا خير البرية. 

واليوم تضم أوربا المتحدة الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والأرثوذكس ولكن لا أحد يرجع إلى كالفن وبطريرك الشرق ولا يحكم يوحنا الثالث أكثر من كيلومتر مربع لحسن الحظ. أما نحن فمازلنا مثل الصرب مجمدين في مربع الزمن. وإذا كان الصرب مجمدين عند معركة (أمسل فيلد) عام 1389 فنحن مجمدون أبعد منهم وعيوننا تحدق على معركة صفين قبل 1400 سنة. 

يصف ابن كثير معركة صفين بأن القوم «اقتتلوا بالرماح حتى تقصفت وبالنبال حتى فنيت وبالسيوف حتى تحطمت ثم صاروا إلى أن تقاتلوا بالأيدي والرمي بالحجارة والتراب في الوجوه وتعاضوا بالأسنان». وكان أشد القتال ليلة الهرير ما يذكر بهرير القطط حيث استمر طول الليل حتى شروق الشمس وقتل من الفريقين «فيما ذكره غير واحد سبعون ألفاً. خمسة وأربعون ألفاً من أهل الشام، وخمسة وعشرون ألفاً من أهل العراق» وهو رقم يذكر بمعركة كربلاء خمسة بين العراق وإيران فقد قتل ستون ألف شاب بقدر النسبة السابقة. ويذكر ابن كثير أنه كان من القتلى «25 بدرياً مع بلال» وهو أكثر ممن قتل من الصحابة في معركة بدر. وامتدت فترة القتال 77 يوماً خاض فيها القوم تسعين زحفاً. وقال الزهري إنه كان يدفن في القبر الواحد خمسون نفساً. 

جمعت الأجمة يوماً حصاناً ووزة فضحكت الوزة من الحصان وقالت له أنا خير منك خلقني الله أحمل صفات الطيور والسمك. نظر الحصان إليها باستخفاف وقال أيتها المخلوقة أمثلي تعيرين فلا مشيك مشي ولا تزيد سباحتك عن عبث. ولكن انظري إلى عضلاتي ورشاقتي التي مجَّدها الأبطال. أنا الحصان الرائع من قهر بي الهكسوس الحضارة الفرعونية وهزم به المغول إمبراطوريات الأرض ودمر بي الإسبان ممالك أمريكا الوسطى. وكانت أثناء هذا الحديث قبرة تسمع الحديث بينهما فقالت لهما:أنا فيَّ من الخصال ما أتفوق به عليكما جميعا فصعق الاثنان من مائة صفة ترويها القبرة عن نفسها. وأثناء هذا سمع الضبع حديث الثلاثة فقال أنا من اختلفت قوائمه وفاحت رائحته وأسناني تطحن الحجر ويخافني الطير والبشر. 

وهكذا فمن أراد التفاخر اكتشف الكثير. ومن أراد كشف الأخطاء عثر على أكثر. ولكن العين عادة لا ترى بل الدماغ. وأعظم شيء يتحلىبه المرء نقد ذاته. والشيطان قديما قال عن نفسه أنا خير منه ولكن آدم قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فهذا هو سر تفوق الإنسان​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

What the hell .. even the coffee shop is full of this ..

I have a suggestion.

Lets discuss Mia Khalifa.

I believe she is the best export from ME.

Plz share more details I know you have info and I want it 

@Mosamania && @al-Hasani this maybe your area of expertise. Don't hold back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Hank Moody said:


> What the hell .. even the coffee shop is full of this ..
> 
> I have a suggestion.
> 
> Lets discuss Mia Khalifa.
> 
> I believe she is the best export from ME.
> 
> Plz share more details I know you have info and I want it
> 
> @Mosamania && @al-Hasani this maybe your area of expertise. Don't hold back.









She is an Christian Arab. Her family have apparently disowned her. Hardly a surprise. She is nothing special either appearance wise for Arab standards.

Anyway how is life in Al-Khobar?

@WebMaster I am @al-Hasani .
I forgot my old password and the email I registered under. I recall creating a "fake email" after those few security ****-ups on PDF a few months ago. I thought that I had stored my passport on either my iPad or Macbook Pro but I was wrong.

How can I get my user back? If that is possible then just delete this user. Thanks.



Full Moon said:


> No one is going to convince "the convinced" ! This is a master piece Article published more than 10 years ago. Enjoy!
> *الصراع المذهبي
> خالص جلبي*​
> في النقاش الذي كان يدور بين جيمس سواكرت القس الأمريكي و(أحمد ديدات) الشيخ الهندي كان يحاول كل منهما أن يثبت للآخر أن دينه خطأ. فأما سواكرت فقال لقد سألت الشيخ قبل دخول القاعة عن عدد النساء اللواتي بحوزته. وأما ديدات فقد استخرج نصاً من العهد القديم وقال أتحدى سواكرت أن يقرأ هذا النص ولسوف أعطيه مائة دولار إن قرأ النص. فقام سواكرت بقراءة النص وقال إن مال هذا الشيخ من دول البترول ونحن أولى بالمال لإعطائه للجمعيات المسيحية. وفي النهاية طلب سواكرت من ديدات أن يسمح له بمناظرة علنية في بلده كما دعاه إلى أمريكا. إلا أن ديدات قال له إن هذا يحتاج لتأشيرة دخول وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله. وهو جواب قد يخدم أي قضية سوى أن يكون جواباً. كان الاثنان يحركان قضايا قديمة بكلمات جديدة والدخول إلى غابة مليئة بالغيلان.
> 
> وفي يوم تناقش أمامي طبيبان حول مريض هل كانت مشكلته في الزايدة أو الكولون فاختلفا واشتدا في الخلاف وفي اليوم التالي جاء كل واحد ومعه أكداس من الكتب والمراجع ليثبت وجهة نظره فلم يحصدا من النقاش سوى الكراهية وقاطعا بعضهما وحاولت أن أقرب بينهما فعييت.
> 
> وجوهر المسألة أن الخلافات لا تحلها الكتب ولا تنفع فيها كل الأدلة العقلية والنقلية. وما يفعله كل فريق في العادة هو البرهنة على حجته ولو افتقدت كل حجة. فالمسألة نفسية قبل أن تكون أكاديمية. ويبقى حب الحقيقة أمر صعب المنال ويحتاج لجهاد نفسي طويل وهو قريب من المستحيل وهو ما يفسر خلاف البشر الأزلي.
> 
> واعتبر المؤرخ (توينبي) أن المؤرخين أميل لتوضيح آراء الجماعات التي يكدحون في محيطها منهم إلى تصحيح تلك الآراء. وكل منا متحيز وقد يكون أقلنا تحيزا من ينتبه لنفسه أنه متحيز.
> 
> وأنا أتعجب من الجدل العقيم الذي يدور في المحطات الفضائية حينما يحتجون أن أمريكا وبريطانيا تكيلان بمكيالين. ولو كان الأمر للعرب لكالوا بثلاثة. وعندما كان الخليفة هارون الرشيد في بغداد يلعب بالمسبحة وأقدار الأمم وهو يقول للغمامة أمطري حيث شئت فسيأتيني خراجك. فإن هذه الجملة نعتبرها تراثاً إسلامياً يستحق التدريس في المناهج. ولا يخطر في بالنا أشلاء الجماهير التي تقدم هذا الخراج للسلطان.
> وفي يوم تناقش أزهريان، واحد سلفي وآخر صوفي، وامتد النقاش بينهما وفي النهاية بقي كل منهما كما كان واعترف الصوفي لاحقاً أنه اقتنع بحجة خصمه ولكنه كابر. ولم ينقص الكافرين الحجة البينة ولكن جحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا.
> 
> وروى لي رجل من حزب التحرير الإسلامي أن المعتقل ضمه مع آخر شيوعي فتناقشا لمدة عشرة أيام ولم يستريحا إلا لتناول الطعام والنوم. وفي النهاية بحت الحناجر فلم يستطيعا النطق ومتابعة النقاش.
> 
> وفي يوم اجتمعت بشاب من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكانت مجلة «الدعوة» تتحدث عن الثورة الإيرانية بشيء من الريبة فحاولت أن أناقش الرجل، ولكن ساعتين من النقاش أقنعتني أن لا أناقش حزبيا في حياتي وهي نصيحتي للجميع.
> 
> وفي يوم ناقشت معجبا بكتابات سيد قطب وذكرت له أن هناك استطراداً أدبياً في كتاباته وأن 6000 صفحة من الظلال يمكن ضغطها في 200 صفحة، فكان جوابه أن كلماته مثل قوانين الفيزياء ونجوم السماء لا يمكن الاستغناء عن كلمة منها. قلت له ولكنه يصف الليل بست صفات، قال وما المانع ويمكن وصفه بست عشرة صفة؟
> وفي يوم اجتمع صوفي مع شيوعي فكان الأول يتحدث عن آداب الحضرة والثاني عن فائض القيمة ولم تكن اللغة حاجزاً بينهما فالاثنان يتكلمان بلسان عربي مبين ولكن موجة الحديث مختلفة فكان حديثهما حديث الطرشان.
> 
> ويروى عن اثنين من الطرشان انهما اجتمعا فسأل الأول الثاني: إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ قال الثاني: إلى السينما. قال الأول: ولكن ظننتك ذاهباً إلى السينما. قال الثاني: لا والله أنا ذاهب للسينما. وبعد ساعة اجتمعا في صالة السينما فأشار كل منهما إلى أذنه.
> 
> وفي حرب الخليج الثانية احتشد مؤتمران لمناقشة الأزمة ضما نخبة فقهاء الأمة، كان الأول في جدة والثاني في بغداد فلم تحل النصوص أو الفقهاء المشكلة بل حلتها أمريكا بدون نصوص وفقهاء.
> 
> وفي معركة صفين رفع الأمويون المصحف على رؤوس الرماح طلبا للتحكيم وآخر ما كان يفكر فيه الفريق الأموي القرآن، ولم يكن المقصود من القرآن الحقيقة بل التقاط الأنفاس لمتابعة خطف السلطة. والتاريخ يروي لنا بسخرية أن الذي فاز لم يكن أعدل القوم وأنزههم. وما زال تاريخنا مسلسل محموم دموي من قنص السلطة على الطريقة الأموية. وكل من فكر في حل المشكلة استعار السيف الأموي، فلم تزدد الأمور إلا خبالاً والأوضاع إلا نكساً. ولم يتمكن أحد من إعادة الحياة الراشدية واعتماد آلية نقل السلطة السلمي إلا عندما أشرقت الشمس من مغربها عبر الأطلنطي فبدأنا نسمع لأول مرة أن بوش يمضي ويأتي كلينتون بدون معركة صفين ووقعة الجمل.
> 
> وفي ألمانيا استقبلني منذ لحظات وصولي الأولى جماعة شهود يهوه وهم فريق من المسيحيين وكلمة يهوه هي الله عندهم وبذلوا أقصى جهد ممكن في التبشير وهدايتي إلى مذهبهم وظنوا أنني صيد ثمين ولكن تبين أن حجم السمكة كان اكبر من شباكهم. ومن أحسن من ناقش مسائل الصراع المذهبي عالم الاجتماع العراقي علي الوردي الذي كان يضحك على الشيعة والسنة ثم على نفسه في النهاية.
> وفي يوم فكرت بالصراع الشيعي السني حول خلافة علي رضى الله عنه فقلت في نفسي سائلاً: لو أن علياً ولي الأمر فما هو السيناريو المحتمل بعده؟ أن يأتي ابنه ثم ابن ابنه وهذا سوف يدخلنا النظام الملكي.
> 
> وما زال الشيعة والسنة يتخاصمون حول ولاية علي مع أن القرآن يقول «تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون». كمن يتناقش حول طرق (الزهراوي) في معالجة أمهات الدم ولم يطلع على كل تطور جراحة الأوعية الدموية. وهو نموذج يجعل المطلع يأسف والعدو يشمت وهو يشير إلى توقفنا في مربع الزمن. والسؤال الكبير أي فائدة لنا لو أثبتنا أن عمرا كان متآمرا أو أن حديث الغدير كان صحيحاً. فلم يبق اليوم على ظهر الأرض أموي أو خارجي وإن بقي شيعي يبحث عبثا عن مخاصمة أموي. كما يفعل اليهود بقتال روما وتيطس ولم يبق هادريان وتراجان.
> 
> إن معالجة أمراض قديمة بأدوات فشلت تجربتها يعني التخلص من كل المسلمات القديمة وفتح كليات طب جديدة تناسب حل المشاكل بأدوات جديدة وترك التاريخ موعظة للمتقين ودليلاً على رحلة تطور الإنسان وأن آباءنا لم يكونوا خير البرية.
> 
> واليوم تضم أوربا المتحدة الكاثوليك والبروتستانت والأرثوذكس ولكن لا أحد يرجع إلى كالفن وبطريرك الشرق ولا يحكم يوحنا الثالث أكثر من كيلومتر مربع لحسن الحظ. أما نحن فمازلنا مثل الصرب مجمدين في مربع الزمن. وإذا كان الصرب مجمدين عند معركة (أمسل فيلد) عام 1389 فنحن مجمدون أبعد منهم وعيوننا تحدق على معركة صفين قبل 1400 سنة.
> 
> يصف ابن كثير معركة صفين بأن القوم «اقتتلوا بالرماح حتى تقصفت وبالنبال حتى فنيت وبالسيوف حتى تحطمت ثم صاروا إلى أن تقاتلوا بالأيدي والرمي بالحجارة والتراب في الوجوه وتعاضوا بالأسنان». وكان أشد القتال ليلة الهرير ما يذكر بهرير القطط حيث استمر طول الليل حتى شروق الشمس وقتل من الفريقين «فيما ذكره غير واحد سبعون ألفاً. خمسة وأربعون ألفاً من أهل الشام، وخمسة وعشرون ألفاً من أهل العراق» وهو رقم يذكر بمعركة كربلاء خمسة بين العراق وإيران فقد قتل ستون ألف شاب بقدر النسبة السابقة. ويذكر ابن كثير أنه كان من القتلى «25 بدرياً مع بلال» وهو أكثر ممن قتل من الصحابة في معركة بدر. وامتدت فترة القتال 77 يوماً خاض فيها القوم تسعين زحفاً. وقال الزهري إنه كان يدفن في القبر الواحد خمسون نفساً.
> 
> جمعت الأجمة يوماً حصاناً ووزة فضحكت الوزة من الحصان وقالت له أنا خير منك خلقني الله أحمل صفات الطيور والسمك. نظر الحصان إليها باستخفاف وقال أيتها المخلوقة أمثلي تعيرين فلا مشيك مشي ولا تزيد سباحتك عن عبث. ولكن انظري إلى عضلاتي ورشاقتي التي مجَّدها الأبطال. أنا الحصان الرائع من قهر بي الهكسوس الحضارة الفرعونية وهزم به المغول إمبراطوريات الأرض ودمر بي الإسبان ممالك أمريكا الوسطى. وكانت أثناء هذا الحديث قبرة تسمع الحديث بينهما فقالت لهما:أنا فيَّ من الخصال ما أتفوق به عليكما جميعا فصعق الاثنان من مائة صفة ترويها القبرة عن نفسها. وأثناء هذا سمع الضبع حديث الثلاثة فقال أنا من اختلفت قوائمه وفاحت رائحته وأسناني تطحن الحجر ويخافني الطير والبشر.
> 
> وهكذا فمن أراد التفاخر اكتشف الكثير. ومن أراد كشف الأخطاء عثر على أكثر. ولكن العين عادة لا ترى بل الدماغ. وأعظم شيء يتحلىبه المرء نقد ذاته. والشيطان قديما قال عن نفسه أنا خير منه ولكن آدم قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فهذا هو سر تفوق الإنسان​



Unfortunately you will be able to write a similar article 10 years from now and conclude many of the same things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> She is an Christian Arab. Her family have apparently disowned her. Hardly a surprise. She is nothing special either appearance wise for Arab standards.
> 
> Anyway how is life in Al-Khobar?
> 
> @WebMaster I am @al-Hasani .
> I forgot my old password and the email I registered under. I recall creating a "fake email" after those few security ****-ups on PDF a few months ago. I thought that I had stored my passport on either my iPad or Macbook Pro but I was wrong.
> 
> How can I get my user back? If that is possible then just delete this user. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you will be able to write a similar peace 10 years from now and conclude many of the same things.


i was wondering where the hell is this guy ?! good to have you back. 

enjoy this song guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> i was wondering where the hell is this guy ?! good to have you back.
> 
> enjoy this song guys





We need something like this more than ever.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Banu Hashim said:


> We need something like this more than ever.


الاشكال هذي بالذات تجيبلي المغص. يبغالهم جلد. ولا مو جلد عشان سبب ديني لا تتحمس ههههه جلد عشان يطلعو من انفصام الشخصيه اللي عايشينها.كيف عرب يتحدو و هويتهم ممسوخه و ماخذينها من ماما امريكا ؟! يا عمي رحت امريكا لين شبعت ما عمري انعديت حمدلله. هذول ٩٠٪ منهم يادوب سافرو! متاثرين ليش ؟ ياخي شي يرفع الضغط


----------



## Banu Hashim

Rakan.SA said:


> الاشكال هذي بالذات تجيبلي المغص. يبغالهم جلد. ولا مو جلد عشان سبب ديني لا تتحمس ههههه جلد عشان يطلعو من انفصام الشخصيه اللي عايشينها.كيف عرب يتحدو و هويتهم ممسوخه و ماخذينها من ماما امريكا ؟! يا عمي رحت امريكا لين شبعت ما عمري انعديت حمدلله. هذول ٩٠٪ منهم يادوب سافرو! متاثرين ليش ؟ ياخي شي يرفع الضغط



اهدا يا اخي النقطة الرتيسية هي وحدة العرب

لا تكن قاسي


----------



## Sinnerman108

Banu Hashim said:


> She is an Christian Arab. Her family have apparently disowned her. Hardly a surprise. She is nothing special either appearance wise for Arab standards.
> 
> Anyway how is life in Al-Khobar?
> 
> @WebMaster I am @al-Hasani .
> I forgot my old password and the email I registered under. I recall creating a "fake email" after those few security ****-ups on PDF a few months ago. I thought that I had stored my passport on either my iPad or Macbook Pro but I was wrong.
> 
> How can I get my user back? If that is possible then just delete this user. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you will be able to write a similar article 10 years from now and conclude many of the same things.




Really ...
I thought she is hot !
specially those dorky glasses ... she gets my motor running for sure !

BTW, as much as i hope to, I don't live in Khobar .. I live in Riyadh.


----------



## Banu Hashim

Hank Moody said:


> Really ...
> I thought she is hot !
> specially those dorky glasses ... she gets my motor running for sure !
> 
> BTW, as much as i hope to, I don't live in Khobar .. I live in Riyadh.





Riyadh is developing really quickly I hear. Turning into a real international metropolis slowly but steadily. KAFD, the promising metro project, King Abdullah International Gardens, Wadi A'Soli, new roads etc. Khobar is a nice city indeed.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Banu Hashim said:


> Riyadh is developing really quickly I hear. Turning into a real international metropolis slowly but steadily. KAFD, the promising metro project, King Abdullah International Gardens, Wadi A'Soli, new roads etc. Khobar is a nice city indeed.



Sweet heart most of those projects, KAFD, KAEC, have work designed and implemented by me.

Yes Riyadh is developing; but Khobar will remain the crown jewel.

It is a gift from God.

Enough geography ... Getting back to Mia Khalifa ! 
Are there more ? can you name ?


----------



## Banu Hashim

Hank Moody said:


> Sweet heart most of those projects, KAFD, KAEC, have work designed and implemented by me.
> 
> Yes Riyadh is developing; but Khobar will remain the crown jewel.
> 
> It is a gift from God.
> 
> Enough geography ... Getting back to Mia Khalifa !
> Are there more ? can you name ?



Really? How much?


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Banu Hashim said:


> Really? How much?




How much as in ?

If you meant like Mia ..





than as much as possible.


----------



## Banu Hashim

Muqeet Sabir said:


> Arab



Muqeet Sabir.

@Hank Moody

As in your contribution to KAEC and KAFD.

You got to marry bro.

My type of Saudi Arabian girls;
































Unfortunately they only emerge you know where and when in KSA.

Mia Khalifa can go home! She has brought shame to many Lebanese and Arabs. **** is nothing to brag about. Let's be serious here. This is not encouraged by our religion, culture or traditions. Anyway she can do what she wants to. I am not supporting it though and would not wish for such a "career" for anyone.

@KAL-EL how are you doing bro? Can you recommend a good movie to watch for tonight? I recall you being well-versed in cinema.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Banu Hashim said:


> Muqeet Sabir.
> 
> @Hank Moody
> 
> As in your contribution to KAEC and KAFD.
> 
> You got to marry bro.
> 
> My type of Saudi Arabian girls;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they only emerge you know where and when in KSA.
> 
> Mia Khalifa can go home! She has brought shame to many Lebanese and Arabs. **** is nothing to brag about. Let's be serious here. This is not encouraged by our religion, culture or traditions. Anyway she can do what she wants to. I am not supporting it though and would not wish for such a "career" for anyone.
> 
> @KAL-EL how are you doing bro? Can you recommend a good movie to watch for tonight? I recall you being well-versed in cinema.
> 
> Thanks.




Hello Banu Hashim. I'm doing very well, thank you. Hope all is well for you too my friend.

Regarding a movie recommendation. I guess that would depend on what kind of flicks you're into. Haven't watched a lot of films lately. The last movie I watched (in a theater) was Interstellar. Last Blu-ray was an 80's sci-fi flick called "2010 the year we make contact"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Gasoline said:


> My brother , Start a private conversion with me I need you in something



I cannot view your profile brother and I cannot write messages to anybody as I do not have the rights yet as a new user.

Just write here in the future. Just tag users here.

I have to go to bed. It's late here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

Hank Moody said:


> How much as in ?
> 
> If you meant like Mia ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than as much as possible.




This girl look Indian.


----------



## شاہد چرسی

Full Moon said:


> To any Arab that he/she isn't yet sure about Persians. Here is a video that shows the real Persian mind and how they behave when the sugar coat is removed, and Farsi is used in the closed rooms. This guy is supposed to be a Mullah that has a lot to share with Arabs.
> 
> Logically, the large secular and nonreligious portion of the Persian population must be far worse than this guy. Though, I don't necessarily agree with everything the translator has inserted as his own comments (written in red). I should also say that there is nothing new here, but wanted to share with all of those who were too kind to believe that our war and struggle with Persians is pretty much eternal.



One thing I want to say is that I have met a lot of Iranians both in Pakistan and in the UK and not one of them was actually a Muslim and this is their own words. All of them said they were "not religious". I know one Afghan-Iranian who is originally from Heart and he says he is a Muslim but he goes out clubbing, picks up women (to get a passport as he risks being deported) and drinks vodka like its water. They are nice people though, I have nothing against them and my ancestors were from Iran (Lashar) and Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Banu Hashim said:


> I cannot view your profile brother and I cannot write messages to anybody as I do not have the rights yet as a new user.
> 
> Just write here in the future.
> 
> I have to go to bed. It's late here.



It can't be discussed here in public..Just go sleep and have a nice dreams . ^_^

We'll have a way to discuss it because also we've to join Rakan to the discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nawaba

Where the fuk my nigga hazzy at?


@qamar1990 @KingMamba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banu Hashim

Gasoline said:


> It can't be discussed here in public..Just go sleep and have a nice dreams . ^_^
> 
> We'll have a way to discuss it because also we've to join Rakan to the discussion



Haha, tomorrow or in the weekend bro. Make your profile public and I will send you my email.

Goodnight!






Rakan wil not like it but Bahrain got their own Ice Cube!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Banu Hashim said:


> Muqeet Sabir.
> 
> @Hank Moody
> 
> As in your contribution to KAEC and KAFD.
> 
> You got to marry bro.
> 
> My type of Saudi Arabian girls;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they only emerge you know where and when in KSA.
> 
> Mia Khalifa can go home! She has brought shame to many Lebanese and Arabs. **** is nothing to brag about. Let's be serious here. This is not encouraged by our religion, culture or traditions. Anyway she can do what she wants to. I am not supporting it though and would not wish for such a "career" for anyone.
> 
> @KAL-EL how are you doing bro? Can you recommend a good movie to watch for tonight? I recall you being well-versed in cinema.
> 
> Thanks.




Hahaha .. 

Marriage is over rated, I can tell you that since I have been married for many years now.

There comes a time in one's life when you got to look beyond marriage. You tend to desire things above and beyond just companionship. It is a matter of broadening you horizons.

A perfect life = Kick *** Career + ( Bahrain 70% , Dubai 30 %)

As for the rest of your comment, I can not agree to it since it is based on racial tones.


----------



## Gasoline

Banu Hashim said:


> Haha, tomorrow or in the weekend bro. Make your profile public and I will send you my email.
> 
> Goodnight!




اووووه آسف حبيبي 
علشان انا ما اتابعك ما تقدر تشوف حسابي سويت لك متابعة الآن 
وان شاء الله بطلعك على الخطة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

@Banu Hashim 

 بالنسبة للموضوع اللي كنت بكلمك عنه هو نفس الشيء الي سويناه في الموضوع حق اخبار العراق كنت بكلمك نسوي معرفات جديده ونشتغلهم 

لكن فعلاً ما يستحقون اننا نضعيع وقتنا عليهم 
 بس فعلاً يقهرون حذفوا مشاركاتي انا وراكان ويكتبون معلومات مغلوطة عنا

لكن مثل ما قلت انته ... هم كلاب تنبح ومايستحقون اننا نضيع وقتنا عليهم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> هلا بالعيال ^_^
> يمديني أكتب بالعربي حلو حلو
> والله عيال أبو فسيه قاهريني الله يغربلهم هههه



مبروك على فك الحظر 
لاعاد تتهور السعهم بس خل عندك شوية دبلوماسية 

من ناحية يقهرون فعلاً هم يقهرون لكن ما عندهم سالفة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> أي حضر !؟
> أنـا مو JUBA ^_^



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رجل ! 

والله كنت افكرك هو ^_^ 

طيب عرفنا على نفسك شرفتنا اخوي 
معاك عبدالله من جدة


----------



## Rakan.SA

checking in at a yemeni hotel 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573560240412712960

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> checking in at a yemeni hotel
> 
> View attachment 200024
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573560240412712960



Damn ! what the hell is that ??
It's like mobile phones they carry it anywhere lol 



l_5LT3BRE_l said:


> هههه ^_^
> حياك الله عبدالله ,, منور يالغالي
> نواف من الطائف
> هدفي من التسجيل تطوير ماي انجلش لانقوتش هههه
> و دحر الهنود لا قامة لهم قائمه شايفين أنفسهم وهم ماعندهم إلا الطقاع



يا مرحبا نواف تشرفنا
حلو انك جاي تطور لغتك هذا شيء جيد 
راح تتعلم لكن الله يعينك على كلام الشوارع هههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Nawaba said:


> Where the fuk my nigga hazzy at?
> 
> 
> @qamar1990 @KingMamba


and you are???


----------



## Falcon29

@qamar1990 @Nawaba

He he, I know who he is. 

@al-Hasani @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Gasoline 

ضابط بسأل محشش تعرف تسبح ؟ قال : لأ ما بعرف قاله الضابط : يعني الكلب احسن منك لأنه بعرف يسبح قال المحشش : انتا تعرف تسبح قال الضابط : اه اكيد قال المحشش : يعني ما في فرق بينك وبين الكلب كبير يا محشش هع هع 


..........

Find more funny ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Falcon29 said:


> @qamar1990 @Nawaba
> 
> He he, I know who he is.
> 
> @al-Hasani @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Gasoline
> 
> ضابط بسأل محشش تعرف تسبح ؟ قال : لأ ما بعرف قاله الضابط : يعني الكلب احسن منك لأنه بعرف يسبح قال المحشش : انتا تعرف تسبح قال الضابط : اه اكيد قال المحشش : يعني ما في فرق بينك وبين الكلب كبير يا محشش هع هع
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> Find more funny ones





شوف هذي ممكن تعجبك
هزا يئـود الى هجم الزربة .. زربة زربة
زربة صغيره زربة محدودة ولكل حادث حديث

هههههههههههههههههههه اسمع وودقق في كلامه طعج ام اللغة










You may find it funny @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @JUBA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Gasoline said:


> شوف هذي ممكن تعجبك
> هزا يئـود الى هجم الزربة .. زربة زربة
> زربة صغيره زربة محدودة ولكل حادث حديث
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه اسمع وودقق في كلامه طعج ام اللغة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find it funny @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @JUBA



ههههههه 

قول ضربة يا زلمة شو الصعوبة فيها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Gasoline said:


> شوف هذي ممكن تعجبك
> هزا يئـود الى هجم الزربة .. زربة زربة
> زربة صغيره زربة محدودة ولكل حادث حديث
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه اسمع وودقق في كلامه طعج ام اللغة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find it funny @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @JUBA


At least he speaks arabic better than your king who didnt even finish his fifth grade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> At least he speaks arabic better than your king who didnt even finish his fifth grade





You understood him because you're Aagami like him .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Gasoline said:


> You understood him because you're Aagami like him .


Why do you mean???

Arabic is not his first langeuge yet he speak better than al salol the dogs

And the ajam are crown on your head and all the araabi scums



Gasoline said:


> شوف هذي ممكن تعجبك
> هزا يئـود الى هجم الزربة .. زربة زربة
> زربة صغيره زربة محدودة ولكل حادث حديث
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه اسمع وودقق في كلامه طعج ام اللغة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find it funny @Rakan.SA @al-Hasani @JUBA


Zarba ala al saud al kilab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

all i heard is زرطه ، زرطه محدوده، زرطه كبيره. الله يلعنك يا ابن الزرطه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why do you mean???
> 
> Arabic is not his first langeuge yet he speak better than al salol the dogs
> 
> And the ajam are crown on your head and all the araabi scums
> 
> 
> Zarba ala al saud al kilab



Why you're dirty like this ? 

Show respect when talking about your masters .

Actually he's in Lebanon so you're one of his slaves and he's crown on your cheap head not on my head !  

Zarba ala teyzak ya wesi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Gasoline said:


> Why you're dirty like this ?
> 
> Show respect when talking about your masters .
> 
> Actually he's in Lebanon so you're one of his slaves and he's crown on your cheap head not on my head !
> 
> Zarba ala teyzak ya wesi5


The dogs of america and israel are my masters

You are have to show some filthy lizard chasing bediuan scum

And again zarbani alaik and your tribe what ever filthy tribe your belong to 

His shoe is iqal above your head and your tribe leader head and all your royal family heads 

Tell them to put the shoes above their heads instead of the iqal



Rakan.SA said:


> all i heard is زرطه ، زرطه محدوده، زرطه كبيره. الله يلعنك يا ابن الزرطه


That's you and the dog in your avaravar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The dogs of america and israel are my masters
> 
> You are have to show some filthy lizard chasing bediuan scum
> 
> And again zarbani alaik and your tribe what ever filthy tribe your belong to
> 
> His shoe is iqal above your head and your tribe leader head and all your royal family heads
> 
> Tell them to put the shoes above their heads instead of the iqal



hahahahahahahah lol

The slaves of Tehran and USA are talking about honor 

You just keep you damn fuc**** @sses virgin and came to talk with men 

Don't you feel ashamed of yourself ? 


You need a hellfire missile shoot in the canter of your *** hole idiot.

You know what ? I pity you more than ever .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Gasoline

.أتمنى السعوديه قطع التعاون الاقتصادي مع السويد ووقف الاستيراد منها كردة فعل لتدخلها في شؤون الدوله

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

al-Hasani said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> أتمنى السعوديه قطع التعاون الاقتصادي مع السويد ووقف الاستيراد منها كردة فعل لتدخلها في شؤون الدوله



نعم وهذا اللي بيصير
اول حاجة سوتها السعودية انها منعت وزيرة خارجيتهم من القاء كلمتها 
هذي اول صفعة والقادم راح يشمل التعاون الاقتصادي

بس اهم شيء اخذنا منهم ثنتين اواكس والباقي كله مضادات دروع وحاجات بسيطة بالامكان ندبرها من الصين او اي مكان ثاني

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> .أتمنى السعوديه قطع التعاون الاقتصادي مع السويد ووقف الاستيراد منها كردة فعل لتدخلها في شؤون الدوله


What did they do


----------



## al-Hasani

Gasoline said:


> نعم وهذا اللي بيصير
> اول حاجة سوتها السعودية انها منعت وزيرة خارجيتهم من القاء كلمتها
> هذي اول صفعة والقادم راح يشمل التعاون الاقتصادي
> 
> بس اهم شيء اخذنا منهم ثنتين اواكس والباقي كله مضادات دروع وحاجات بسيطة بالامكان ندبرها من الصين او اي مكان ثاني



بالضبط أخي

جدير بالذكر ان السويد هي اول دولة أوروبية تعترف بدولة فلسطين رسميا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

al-Hasani said:


> بالضبط أخي
> 
> جدير بالذكر ان السويد هي اول دولة أوروبية تعترف بدولة فلسطين رسميا



هي نعم صحيح اعترفت بفلسطين لكن هذا ما راح ينفع الفلسطينين ولا العرب بشيء لأن الامر كله بيد امريكا واسرائيل

يعني بالعامية اسرائيل راح تعطي السويد الميدل فينقر

@al-Hasani

Do you know this gentleman :
 user profile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Gasoline

انه تصرف طفولي جدا من الحكومة السويدية

لا هذا ليس انا



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What did they do



السويد تنهي تعاونها العسكري مع السعودية بسبب ملف حقوق الانسان - BBC Arabic





Anyway who gives a crap? As Gasoline said then KSA already got what she needed from Sweden. The rest can be bought from elsewhere without trouble.

@Rakan.SA 






@Major Shaitan Singh

Before you post all those threads on this section then check if some of the threads that you have posted already exist or not. It should not be that difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> انه تصرف طفولي جدا من الحكومة السويدية
> 
> لا هذا ليس انا
> 
> 
> 
> السويد تنهي تعاونها العسكري مع السعودية بسبب ملف حقوق الانسان - BBC Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway who gives a crap? As Gasoline said then KSA already got what she needed from Sweden. The rest can be bought from elsewhere without trouble.
> 
> @Rakan.SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Major Shaitan Singh
> 
> Before you post all those threads on this section then check if some of the threads that you have posted already exist or not. It should not be that difficult.


i love SAAB products man i have to admit. 2 solutions we eaither find a strong loby there and do what we do best. OR we cut down business ties and start a campaign here to boycott their products. and stop sharing security intel. with them. but again thats bad. cuz honestly Swedish ppl are good ppl.
ok i made up my mind. lets find a strong loby there. thats the only solution 
my friend own IKEA here so i dont want to start the campaign

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

@al-Hasani 
@Rakan.SA 

الان السعودية عقدت الوضع واستدعت السفير في السويد 
اعتقد بيخيرون السويد يا ترجع العلاقات او كل العلاقات ستكون على المحك سواءً اقتصادية او عسكرية ما عاد تفرق 

اعتقد بدأ يرجع شغل الملك فهد وسياسة المثل بالمثل


----------



## SALMAN F

al-Hasani said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> انه تصرف طفولي جدا من الحكومة السويدية
> 
> لا هذا ليس انا
> 
> 
> 
> السويد تنهي تعاونها العسكري مع السعودية بسبب ملف حقوق الانسان - BBC Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway who gives a crap? As Gasoline said then KSA already got what she needed from Sweden. The rest can be bought from elsewhere without trouble.
> 
> @Rakan.SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Major Shaitan Singh
> 
> Before you post all those threads on this section then check if some of the threads that you have posted already exist or not. It should not be that difficult.


Sweden did great job by canceling the deal with you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

al-Hasani said:


> @Gasoline
> 
> .أتمنى السعوديه قطع التعاون الاقتصادي مع السويد ووقف الاستيراد منها كردة فعل لتدخلها في شؤون الدوله



*
الظاهر إن المقاطعة ما راح تكون سهلة من حيث إنها عمليا أصبحت ممنوعة بحكم الاتفاقيات التجارية الدولية، ولها تبعات في المستقبل على التبادل التجاري مع دول اليورو. ويمكن حتى شيوخنا مايوصلونها لها الحد، أقصد حد المقاطعة (على افتراض انها ممكنة أصلا). سحبوا السفير كتعبير عن عدم رضاهم (إجراء دبلوماسي معروف). وكالعادة يـُـبدون غضبهم لفترة تطول أو تقصر، ويـُغضبون خصمهم ثم بعد ذلك تأتي مصالحة على مدى طويل تجعل الطرفين يخجلون من مواقفهم السابقة*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Sweden did great job by canceling the deal with you


صدقني انا مو قصدي اهينك او اشتمك او اسيئ لك... لكن انا شخصيا اقدر اخلي جرار يقلب حياتك فوق تحت. 
انا ما ابغا احلف احتراما للفظ الجلاله لكن معظم اللي في هذاالمنتدى اطير راسهم ب١٠٠ دولار 
و انت بذات اطيرك باستعانة شخص من اهلك و ناسك.



Gasoline said:


> @al-Hasani
> @Rakan.SA
> 
> الان السعودية عقدت الوضع واستدعت السفير في السويد
> اعتقد بيخيرون السويد يا ترجع العلاقات او كل العلاقات ستكون على المحك سواءً اقتصادية او عسكرية ما عاد تفرق
> 
> اعتقد بدأ يرجع شغل الملك فهد وسياسة المثل بالمثل


موضوع الطائرتين على المحك... لان بكل بساطه كيف ستجري الصيانه و التدريب واحنا امامنا مشوار طويل ؟! لازم كف يصحصحهم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> صدقني انا مو قصدي اهينك او اشتمك او اسيئ لك... لكن انا شخصيا اقدر اخلي جرار يقلب حياتك فوق تحت.
> انا ما ابغا احلف احتراما للفظ الجلاله لكن معظم اللي في هذاالمنتدى اطير راسهم ب١٠٠ دولار
> و انت بذات اطيرك باستعانة شخص من اهلك و ناسك.
> 
> 
> موضوع الطائرتين على المحك... لان بكل بساطه كيف ستجري الصيانه و التدريب واحنا امامنا مشوار طويل ؟! لازم كف يصحصحهم



الغاء التعاون يعني لن يكون هناك تعاون *ما بعد فترة اتخاذ القرار* 

يعني الطائرتين موثقة بعقود ما يحق لأي طرف الاخلال بها وكل شيء في السيف سايد 

يعني ما يقدرون يقطعون قطع الغيار بدون سبب ، لأن هذا اصلاً راح يضرب سوقهم قبل كل شي ء ، ويخوف حتى العملاء منهم والشركات السويدية ما تبغى هذا الشيء  

واذا مره مره تأزم الوضع يعني في أسوأ الحالات لاسمح الله بامكاننا نجيب قطع الغيار بطرق ملتوية لا تنسى ان الامارات برضه تملك الطائرة 

وبالنسبة للصيانة ما فيه خوف باذن الله 
ربعنا يسوون صيانة للأواكس الامريكية اللي هي اعقد من الساب بمرااااحل

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Bitchiz be loco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

haman10 said:


> Bitchiz be loco


must be a jewish cousin of your pimp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Rakan.SA said:


> must be a jewish cousin of your pimp


Sup nigga ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> i love SAAB products man i have to admit. 2 solutions we eaither find a strong loby there and do what we do best. OR we cut down business ties and start a campaign here to boycott their products. and stop sharing security intel. with them. but again thats bad. cuz honestly Swedish ppl are good ppl.
> ok i made up my mind. lets find a strong loby there. thats the only solution
> my friend own IKEA here so i dont want to start the campaign



I hope they didn't deliver their stuff in separate parts. 



haman10 said:


> Sup nigga ?



Arabs vs Farsi !!! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> I hope they didn't deliver their stuff in separate parts.


LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

U guys gay or impotent ..

There were posts made about **** stars .. and yet you are all fighting ??

Why can't we be simple men, and talk about the what we like ..

Can you guess who this is ?


----------



## Sinnerman108

Gabriel92 said:


> I hope they didn't deliver their stuff in separate parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs vs Farsi !!! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT !!



Two women who gives me a heart attack almost ... Tell them who these are






And


----------



## Rakan.SA

Sinnerman108 said:


> U guys gay or impotent ..
> 
> There were posts made about **** stars .. and yet you are all fighting ??
> 
> Why can't we be simple men, and talk about the what we like ..
> 
> Can you guess who this is ?


shes hot


----------



## Sinnerman108

Rakan.SA said:


> shes hot



You are damn right she is hot ..

in the coffee shop , that is what we shall talk about.

The reason why everyone is fighting is because none of you know who these fine women are.



Gabriel92 said:


> @Rakan.SA Hope your govt will never see what you said.



you are a Frenchman, who couldn't tell our friends more about those fine ladies !


----------



## Gasoline

@Rakan.SA 
حبيبي فيه المنتدى حق خوينا
Arabian Legend 

اضغط هنا


----------



## -SINAN-

@Bubblegum Crisis 

Brother, please don't bother yourself with the "uratM" weirdo. He says weird stuff to all of us and probably will be banned when our mod comes back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

تونسي و ليبي وأمريكي و روسي راكبين في طيارة
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

الطيارة لازم تخف شويا تفاهموا كل واحد يطيش حاجة تلفت الامريكي طيش الأيفون قال عنا منهم برشا في بلادنا تلفت الروسي طيش كعبة فودكا قال عنا منهم برشا في بلادنا تلفت التونسي طيش الليبي وقال عنا منهم برشا في بلادنا

Tunisian and Libyan and american and Russian passengers in the plane
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

the plane needed to lose weight so they decide that every one throw unneeded things the american throw his iPhone and told that they got lot of them in his country, the Russian throw his vodka bottle and told that they got lot of them in his country, the Tunisian throw the Libyan and told that they got lot of  them in his country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Is @al-Hasani alive?

what about the other saudi posters here?


----------



## Full Moon

No comments.


----------



## Indos

Chronos said:


> Is @al-Hasani alive?
> 
> what about the other saudi posters here?



He is alive of course, AlhamduliLLAH, just want to focus on his master study I think, Ravi please dont disturb him...... 

@Mugwop

What happen with your avatar mate ? 



Full Moon said:


> No comments.
> 
> View attachment 206025
> 
> 
> View attachment 206026



Whos that girl mate ( whose hand get kissed by a man) ? And what year..? And who are those Iranian....?

Can you give some light about that picture bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

What the hell ..

Alright gentlemen .. Guess who is this.


----------



## Full Moon

Indos said:


> Who is that girl mate ( whose hand get kissed by a man) ? And what year..? And who are those Iranian....?
> 
> Can you give some light about that picture bro.....



She is the Queen of Iran (Farah Deeba) before the awful Khomeni revolution. Despite her very liberal life style, the Mullahs who are cursing her now were bowing to kiss her hand!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Full Moon said:


> She is the Queen of Iran (Farah Deeba) before the awful Khomeni revolution. Despite her very liberal life style, the Mullahs who are cursing her now were bowing to kiss her hand!



Wow, was that an obligation to kiss a hand of a queen in past Iran that even an Ulama must do that ? Or was it just a voluntarily act ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Indos said:


> Wow, was that an obligation to kiss a hand of a queen in past Iran that even an Ulama must do that ? Or was it just a voluntarily act ?



It was voluntary, hence the irony!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Full Moon said:


> It was voluntary, hence the irony!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Saif al-Arab

Oman's national beach soccer team just won the AFC Beach Soccer Championship in Doha minutes ago against Japan who lost another final. It's the biggest title that any Asian beach soccer team can win while competing in Asia. The world cup is out of reach for every team as long as Brazil are around. They have won 13 out of 17 world cups!

This is the 4 time out of 7 possible that an Arab team wins.

I cannot post any links but search on "*AFC Beach Soccer Championship"* on Wikipedia.

Mabrook to our brothers in Oman.

KSA having one of the longest coastlines in the world, sandy and tropical beaches in abundance with good weather almost all year around should invest more in beach soccer.

In general sport as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kinani

Saif al-Arab said:


> What about the Sudanese people? Do they want a new regime? Also would you classify the regime as a truly Islamic regime? Also could you explain why they are changing alliances this frequently? Something tells me that all of those "alliances" are all week.
> 
> In general what is the situation in Sudan post the succession of the South? Is the economy moving forward?
> 
> You know what, let's take such a possible discussion in the Arabic Coffee Shop thread on the Arab section. You should be able to find it. Anyway great to see a brother from Sudan around.



It seems like I've messed up the quotes, my apologies ! 

The Sudanese people like most civilians just want to get on with their lives. They will be quiet as long as the prices are low, the salaries are reasonable and the regime is not too oppressive.They're disillusioned with the lack of options and a viable opposition and the youth activists are mostly divided. The regime has stopped being Islamist a long time ago and it's main concern is survival. Islam is just another tool to pursue their enemies. 

With the seccession of South Sudan, we've lost a vast portion of revenue and most of whatever is left is spent on fighting a pointless civil war in the south and Darfur. That explains why the regime is starting to cozy up to the Gulf, it wants to be treated like Egypt but they're delusional if they think anyone will trust them again.

Thanks for the warm welcome  glad to be here as well.






The beginning of the end Insha'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Full Moon






How times change no?

@f1000n



Al-Kinani said:


> It seems like I've messed up the quotes, my apologies !
> 
> The Sudanese people like most civilians just want to get on with their lives. They will be quiet as long as the prices are low, the salaries are reasonable and the regime is not too oppressive.They're disillusioned with the lack of options and a viable opposition and the youth activists are mostly divided. The regime has stopped being Islamist a long time ago and it's main concern is survival. Islam is just another tool to pursue their enemies.
> 
> With the seccession of South Sudan, we've lost a vast portion of revenue and most of whatever is left is spent on fighting a pointless civil war in the south and Darfur. That explains why the regime is starting to cozy up to the Gulf, it wants to be treated like Egypt but they're delusional if they think anyone will trust them again.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome  glad to be here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning of the end Insha'Allah.



Thanks for the explanation. Permit me to ask more questions later if necessary concerning Sudan. There is a sizable Sudanese community in KSA and many in our Afro-Arab community have origins in Sudan. We hope for the best for our Sudanese brothers and sisters.

Indeed. Let us hope that Omar al-Bashir will pursue a more trustworthy and sensible policy. Unfortunately for Sudan it is a sanctioned and quite isolated country. The events in Darfur and the border regions with South Sudan should also be dealt with as quickly as possible. Sudan has plenty of potential to succeed.

Insha'Allah the mass-murderer Al-Assad will be removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> How times change no?
> 
> @f1000n



Who is the person on the left.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

f1000n said:


> Who is the person on the left.



I have no idea. From the keffiyeh he is wearing you can see that he is an Iraqi from the South.

It's a picture taken in a Iraqi refugee camp in Northern KSA (in the city of Rafha). As you know around 100.000 (if I recall) Iraqis escaped to KSA during the 1991 uprisings in Iraq. Basically everyone was from the South and an Iraqi Shia Arab.

@Malik Alashter was part of that group and so was the person who helped catch Saddam (Operation Red Dawn). He was called "Samir" and he was/is from Nasiriyah.






Here is a documentary where Samir takes part (his full name is unknown to the public for security reasons for him and his family)






I posted it to show how quickly things change. To make it worse then Maliki' family and clan are originally from the Eastern Province in KSA. Maliki was the biggest obstacle to improved KSA-Iraqi relations. It's funny considering his history and origins.

Anyway let us hope that things will improve in the region and between KSA and Iraq. I see a lot of potential if there is cooperation and trust. Of course the retards on all sides need to be silenced first I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Saif al-Arab said:


> I have no idea. From the keffiyeh he is wearing you can see that he is an Iraqi from the South.
> 
> It's a picture taken in a Iraqi refugee camp in Northern KSA (in the city of Rafha). As you know around 100.000 (if I recall) Iraqis escaped to KSA during the 1991 uprisings in Iraq. Mainly in the South. Almost all of them were Iraqi Shia Arabs from the neighboring South.
> 
> @Malik Alashter was part of that group and so was the person who helped catch Saddam (Operation Red Dawn). He was called "Samir" and he was/is from Nasiriyah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a documentary where Samir takes part (his full name is unknown to the public for security reasons for him and his family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it to show how quickly things change. To make it worse then Maliki' family and clan are originally from the Eastern Province in KSA. Maliki was the biggest obstacle to improved KSA-Iraqi relations. It's funny considering his history and origins.



It's known that people have no problems with each other, it's all politicians mainly led by Islamists ideologies which are a cancer to the world.

I believe Abadi should side with the US, get allied with them, let them have their permanent bases in Iraq which they've been seeking for all I care to prevent a proxy war and Islamists using the country to fight neighbors, better for Iraq better for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Al-Kinani said:


>



Allah akbar what for peace of scums.

Hypocracy at it's ugly level. Ignorance.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Allah akbar what for peace of scums.
> 
> Hypocracy at it's ugly level. Ignorance.



Let's not fall into that level brother. Their cause is not any different to the righteous cause of our Iraqi Shia Arab brothers who resisted the oppressor Saddam. I am not talking about Al-Nusra here obviously or ISIS. But the Syrian people who have taken up arms to defend themselves from the barbarism of Al-Assad and his regime. Please understand where they are coming from. If your honor was violated, your town destroyed, your family carpet bombed you would fight too or at least do something to change status quo.

Anyway what did you think about my conversation with @f1000n ? How much of KSA did you visit? After all it is a huge country.

Please visit this thread about the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos and contribute if you want to and have some good photos to post.

The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos

I think that we dealt with those Farsi trolls very well in the Yemen thread.

So much butthurt that it even hurts my eyes. Luckily they won't be able to change history.

@Frosty



f1000n said:


> It's known that people have no problems with each other, it's all politicians mainly led by Islamists ideologies which are a cancer to the world.
> 
> I believe Abadi should side with the US, get allied with them, let them have their permanent bases in Iraq which they've been seeking for all I care to prevent a proxy war and Islamists using the country to fight neighbors, better for Iraq better for the region.



I agree and you know that I have always been of this opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> Let's not fall into that level brother. Their cause is not any different to the righteous cause of our Iraqi Shia Arab brothers who resisted the oppressor Saddam. I am not talking about Al-Nusra here obviously or ISIS. But the Syrian people who have taken up arms to defend themselves from the barbarism of Al-Assad and his regime. Please understand where they are coming from. If your honor was violated, your town destroyed, your family carpet bombed you would fight too or at least do something to change status quo.
> 
> Anyway what did you think about my conversation with @f1000n ? How much of KSA did you visit? After all it is a huge country.
> 
> Please visit this thread about the Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos and contribute if you want to and have some good photos to post.
> 
> The Arabian Peninsula and Arab world in photos
> 
> I think that we dealt with those Farsi trolls very well in the Yemen thread.
> 
> So much butthurt that it even hurts my eyes. Luckily they won't be able to change history.
> 
> @Frosty


Let me ask you this?

Why al saud attacked Yemen.

What would the rule of the Houthis to their country in cooperation with the Yemenis hurt al saud.

How come the poor Yemen would be a chalenge to the " arab national security"?.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Let me ask you this?
> 
> Why al saud attacked Yemen.
> 
> What would the rule of the Houthis to their country in cooperation with the Yemenis hurt al saud.
> 
> How come the poor Yemen would be a chalenge to the " arab national security"?.



Why not answer my questions?

I am not a ruler or part of the House of Saud.

Firstly there has not been any ground invasion yet. Nor do we know if there will be one although it points to that.

Secondly nobody is attacking Yemen but the Houthi's in mostly Northern Yemen.
*
Thirdly the president of Yemen (Hadi) was elected by the Yemeni people (7 million of them from all layers of the Yemeni society) in 2012 in the first real democratic election in Yemen. He was removed by force from a militant group/terrorist group/cult/call it what you want. The UN and international community considered what occurred in September last year as a Coup d'état.*

UN Security Council condemns Al Houthi takeover | GulfNews.com

It's really not difficult to understand why KSA is against the Houthi's as the Houthi's are a hostile organization that has attacked KSA before and wants to attack it. Moreover they want to become a proxy of the Mullah's in Iran which we cannot tolerate. We have enough of their proxies in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq. We don't need more in the Arab world.

This is not a fight against Yemen but Houthi's. Most Yemenis are against the Houthi's.

Bro, how come can you support a terrorist organization/cult/call it what you like which chants death to the West, USA, Jews etc. while you live in the West? Are those people really the answer to Yemen? They are just a slightly more progressive and less extreme version of other lunatics such as AQAP.

Hadi was/is not a dictator and is a patriot. He tried to establish close ties to the West AND EAST to improve the situation in Yemen. Even gave autonomy to all regional people in Yemen last year.

Yemen agrees to become federation of six regions, south gets more autonomy| Reuters






Listen to Hadi's speech at the Arab League Summit this weekend in Sharm el-Sheikh.






Why do you support all this? Do you just support everything that the House of Saud are against?

Also I was seriously hoping that we could have non-political discussions here in this thread mostly. There are already several threads about Yemen, 2 main ones in fact, where about 3500 or so posts have been written in the span of 4-5 days!

I hope that you will answer my initial questions as I am curious. I am a bit tired of discussing politics.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Stop attacking fellow Arabs. Return to your fold. We lost Hazzy the Glorious earlier today already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> Let me ask you this?
> 
> Why al saud attacked Yemen.
> 
> What would the rule of the Houthis to their country in cooperation with the Yemenis hurt al saud.
> 
> How come the poor Yemen would be a chalenge to the " arab national security"?.



*من الصعب معرفة القصة كاملة، ولكن يبدو إنه ثبت للقيادة عندنا إنه من دون التدخل في اليمن سيتحول اليمن إلى قاعد فارسية تهدد أمن البلد على المدى المتوسط والطويل*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


> how come can you support a terrorist organization/cult/call it what you like which chants death to the West, USA, Jews etc.





Saif al-Arab said:


> Why not answer my questions?
> 
> I am not a ruler or part of the House of Saud.
> 
> Firstly there has not been any ground invasion yet. Nor do we know if there will be one although it points to that.
> 
> Secondly nobody is attacking Yemen but the Houthi's in mostly Northern Yemen.
> *
> Thirdly the president of Yemen (Hadi) was elected by the Yemeni people (7 million of them from all layers of the Yemeni society) in 2012 in the first real democratic election in Yemen. He was removed by force from a militant group/terrorist group/cult/call it what you want. The UN and international community considered what occurred in September last year as a Coup d'état.*
> 
> UN Security Council condemns Al Houthi takeover | GulfNews.com
> 
> It's really not difficult to understand why KSA is against the Houthi's as the Houthi's are a hostile organization that has attacked KSA before and wants to attack it. Moreover they want to become a proxy of the Mullah's in Iran which we cannot tolerate. We have enough of their proxies in Southern Lebanon and Southern Iraq. We don't need more in the Arab world.
> 
> This is not a fight against Yemen but Houthi's. Most Yemenis are against the Houthi's.
> 
> Bro, how come can you support a terrorist organization/cult/call it what you like which chants death to the West, USA, Jews etc. while you live in the West? Are those people really the answer to Yemen? They are just a slightly more progressive and less extreme version of other lunatics such as AQAP.
> 
> Hadi was/is not a dictator and is a patriot. He tried to establish close ties to the West AND EAST to improve the situation in Yemen. Even gave autonomy to all regional people in Yemen.
> 
> Yemen agrees to become federation of six regions, south gets more autonomy| Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Hadi's speech at the Arab League Summit this weekend in Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you support all this? Do you just support everything that the House of Saud are against?
> 
> Also I was seriously hoping that we could have non-political discussions here in this thread mostly. There are already several threads about Yemen, 2 main ones in fact, where about 3500 or so posts have been written in the span of 4-5 days!
> 
> I hope that you will answer my initial questions as I am curious. I am a bit tired of discussing politics.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Stop attacking fellow Arabs. Return to your fold. We lost Hazzy the Glorious earlier today.


I'm not supporting Houthis but I'm against Saudi attacking a poor country.

Then I said what's wrong with Hothis rule their country in coopration with other yemenis. Now Hadi was with them do you think Hadi terrorist too how about Ali the one that you support for decades was he a terrorist too.

Do you know many kids already burried a live.

Yes I'm against those death to America why death to America it's a nation of 300 millions that just so stupid.

But attaking Yemen wont solve no problem at all.

Using violance to solve problem is a problem by itself.


----------



## SALMAN F

It's good to see this thread open after it was closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> It's good to see this thread open after it was closed



I wonder what took this long and why it was closed to begin with? Most chill thread on the forum IMO.

Interesting article. KSA doing better than all Muslim countries and most developing countries.

http://www.arabiahighered.com/index...56-qs-world-university-rankings-2018-released

BTW turns out that "French Montana" is an Moroccan from Rabat. I would never have known that.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Montana

As if Saad Lamjarred was not enough!

More Arab musicians having success abroad is a good thing. @Falcon29 DJ Khaled is no longer on his own in the US.






Samosa confirmed as Arab in origin. Always knew.






http://www.imarawatijara.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/abbassid_cook_book.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Malik Alashter said:


> I'm not supporting Houthis but I'm against Saudi attacking a poor country.
> 
> Then I said what's wrong with Hothis rule their country in coopration with other yemenis. Now Hadi was with them do you think Hadi terrorist too how about Ali the one that you support for decades was he a terrorist too.
> 
> Do you know many kids already burried a live.
> 
> Yes I'm against those death to America why death to America it's a nation of 300 millions that just so stupid.
> 
> But attaking Yemen wont solve no problem at all.
> 
> Using violance to solve problem is a problem by itself.


*﴿وَإِن طَآئِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُواْ فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا﴾*

﴿*فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الأُخْرَى فَقَـتِلُواْ الَّتِى تَبْغِى حَتَّى تَفِىءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ﴾*

http://www.qtafsir.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1755&Itemid=105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Amazing.

First recorded poem in the world.






















Who remembers let alone still watches occasionally?








@SALMAN F @Malik Alashter











@Kuwaiti Girl

Another legend gone. He was always very popular in KSA.


Arabian pearl trader Moqbil Al-Thukair (from Najd) and French jewler Cartier! - c1900



#MyArabia #Cartier #ArabianExcellence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> @SALMAN F @Malik Alashter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kuwaiti Girl
> 
> Another legend gone. He was always very popular in KSA.


yes tash for you when you feel depressed.

Abdul Hussain is really a legend kuwait lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

@SALMAN F @Malik Alashter @Sharif al-Hijaz 

I was watching godfather 3 again . at middle of film there was scene from sicily or palermo (Italy) 
with place named "BAGHERIA" 
it was funny moment to see that name in middle of godfather film 

is this place related to Imam bagher (as) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> @SALMAN F @Malik Alashter @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> I was watching godfather 3 again . at middle of film there was scene from sicily or palermo (Italy)
> with place named "BAGHERIA"
> it was funny moment to see that name in middle of godfather film
> 
> is this place related to Imam bagher (as) ?


Doesn't matter bro,

You have tagged a Shia and a wahabi and then asked them about Imam Bagher (AS) that wahabis in peninsula have destroyed his holy tomb. No one has permission to approach it, especially we Rawafids.

You made trouble for Arab brothers, don't annoy dear.


----------



## pin gu

mohammad45 said:


> Doesn't matter bro,
> 
> You have tagged a Shia and a wahabi and then asked them about Imam Bagher (AS) that wahabis in peninsula have destroyed his holy tomb. No one has permission to approach it, especially we Rawafids.
> 
> You made trouble for Arab brothers, don't annoy dear.



you guys are funny too sometimes . is this the guy that destroyed your holy tomb ?

there are some extra ordinary cases these days on PDF . first someone walked on sea now we have 
time traveler wahabi too  or amazingly old guy @Sharif al-Hijaz 

I still dont know where this idiotic thinking coming from that you should turn every topic to shia-sunni fight 

now we should just wait for other guy to show up with wall of videos of 9/11 and other stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> you guys are funny too sometimes . is this the guy that destroyed your holy tomb ?
> 
> there are some extra ordinary cases these days on PDF . first someone walked on sea now we have
> time traveler wahabi too  or amazingly old guy @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> I still dont know where this idiotic thinking coming from that you should turn every topic to shia-sunni fight
> 
> now we should just wait for other guy to show up with wall of videos of 9/11 and other stuff


----------



## Mugwop

This is the only thread where I found peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

@mohammad45 

thanks to @Kaptaan topic about gharbzadegi and jalal al-ahmad

I downloaded his audio book and listened to it . book is from 1350 (1960) era but it shocked me that nearly everything Mr al-ahmad was worried about in those days is our today's problems



Mugwop said:


> This is the only thread where I found peace.


why ? because it was closed for nearly 2 years ????


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> @mohammad45
> 
> thanks to @Kaptaan topic about gharbzadegi and jalal al-ahmad
> 
> I downloaded his audio book and listened to it . book is from 1350 (1960) era but it shocked me that nearly everything Mr al-ahmad was worried about in those days is our today's problems


@Kaptaan Is one the most respected members of PDF but but but
Did Mr Al-Ahmad say that ISIS beheaded a 6 months kid in Syria only for being a Shia?

What did he say about Saudi connection to 9/11?How about Yemen, Bahrain, Palestine, Iraq? 

And FYI there is no Shia Sunni war and there will be non in any case. I have Sunni blood in my vessels, don't try to teach me Islam and it's fundamentals.

@Sharif al-Hijaz Once told me he is a Sunni from Shafei branch, well i trusted him but after following his pro ISIS quotes, i changed my mind. The guy says that Dijjal will rise from Isfahan, always tries to forge prophet's hadith and introduce us as infidels. 

I don't care about him eitherway, there is an ocean of blood between us and Ale-Saud family. Not you could clean that huge massacres and bloodsheds. 

And my kind hearted countryman, ahhhhh typical Iranian, you need to be enlightened. @AmirPatriot can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

If it's about revenge and blood let me kindly show you real bloodsuckers

during ww1 and ww2 Iran lost 10 milion of its population (from 20 million )
where was arabs there ?

our war with Iraq was power projection of americans , they shown whole world who is boss
do you have problem with Iraq right now ? NO

during sanctions of Iran Bank markazi (90-91) our money lost its value maybe about 40%
they stealed from little kids pigi banks and eveyone else . they destroyed Iran economy and Iran's future
its funny you jumping on middle guys burning their embassy and the main guys walking in Iran and smiling in our faces
who was behind these incidents ? arabs ? wahabies ?
it was western countries will










sorry cant remember your reaction about these actions
I simply don't accept your fake patriotism or Isamic ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

I deleted my posts by mistake. Luckily it was "stored".



pin gu said:


> @SALMAN F @Malik Alashter @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> I was watching godfather 3 again . at middle of film there was scene from sicily or palermo (Italy)
> with place named "BAGHERIA"
> it was funny moment to see that name in middle of godfather film
> 
> is this place related to Imam bagher (as) ?



Welcome and thank you for your question.

According to some sources, the name _Bagheria_ (by way of old Sicilian _Baarìa_) originates from the Phoenician term _Bayharia_ meaning "land that descends toward the sea." Other sources claim that it derives from the Arabic _Bāb al-Gerib_, or "windy gateway." However, the most plausible explanation is that it drives from Arabic بحرية _baḥrīyah_, meaning 'of the sea, marine'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagheria

The *Emirate of Sicily* (Arabic: إِمَارَةُ صِقِلِّيَة‎‎) was an emirate on the island of Sicily which existed from 831 to 1072.[1] Its capital was Palermo.

Muslim Arabs, who first invaded in 652, seized control of the entire island from the Byzantine Empire in a prolonged series of conflicts from 827 to 902. An Arab-Byzantine culture developed, producing a multiconfessional and multilingual state. The Emirate was conquered by Christian Norman mercenaries under Roger I of Sicily, who founded the County of Sicily in 1071. The last Muslim city in the island, Noto, was conquered in 1091.

Sicilian Muslims remained citizens of the multi-ethnic County and subsequent Kingdom of Sicily, until those who had not already converted were expelled in the 1240s. Until the late 12th century, and probably as late as the 1220s, Muslims formed the majority of the island's population.[2][3][4][5][6] Their influence remains in some elements of the Sicilian language, as well as surnames and locations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emirate_of_Sicily

You can see more in this thread below if it interests you:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bbc-documentary-an-arab-islamic-history-of-europe.289162/

Sicilian cuisine was also strongly influenced by the Arabs, who added almonds, aniseed, apricots, artichokes, cinnamon, oranges, pistachio, pomegranates, saffron, sesame, spinach, sugarcane, watermelon and rice to the local palate. Today, raisins and pine kernels are fundamental to a host of pasta and fish recipes, many sweets are of obvious Arab extraction, while sorbets and granitas also owe their popularity to North African ingenuity. One of the most common dishes in western Sicily is cous cous, an obvious hangover from Arab times, celebrated each year at the end of September when San Vito Lo Capo hosts an international cous cous fest. The Zibbibo grape, used to make Passito di Pantelleria, the supreme dessert wine, was introduced by the Arabs. *And if all that weren't enough, Sicilian Arabs were the first to mass produce dried pasta - an undertaking of huge importance for the world as a whole!!*

The Arabs in Sicily | Think Sicily

*They ruled Sicily for two centuries and a few decades but their influence was nothing short of monumental. Under their administration, the island's population doubled as dozens of towns were founded and cities repopulated. The Arabs changed Sicilian agriculture and cuisine. Their scientific and engineering achievements were remarkable. More significantly, they changed society itself. To this day, many Sicilian social attitudes reflect the profound influence - often in subtle ways - of the Arabs who ruled a thousand years ago but who (with the Greeks and others) are the ancestors of today's Sicilians.*

Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs - Best of Sicily Magazine - Moors and Saracens in Sicilian History


*Arabic influences in Sicily*​
*The effects of the Arab presence in Sicily are so evident and important - in the landscape, urban layouts, architecture, art, technological achievements and all brunches of culture - that any attempt to list them would be in vain.*

*Short historic outline*
The Arabs conquered Sicily from 827 to 965. In 827 the Arabic army lands at Mazara del Vallo. With the conquest of Syracuse in 878 the Arabs became masters of great part of Sicily. Finally, in 965 Rometta, the last fortress of the Byzantines falls. The Arab replaced the Greek language and Islamism replaced Christianity. The cities that surrendered without fighting were put under protection: The inhabitants of those cities could keep on practicing the Christian religion but they could not build new churches and they could not make processions. The sword of the Islam dominated from Palermo, the new capital, which was called Balarm by the Arabs. The inhabitants of Palermo increased to 300.000 and the city was full of temples and gardens.





The city of Rometta​
*Lions and stars*
Numerous proofs of the influence of Islamic art on Norman Christian architecture and inner church decoration can be seen in Palermo. Many churches in Palermo, as for instance Santa Maria degli Eremiti or San Cataldo have cupolas that give them an oriental look. The first of those two churches was built on the remains of a mosque. This is not at all surprising as such a phenomenon can be seen in most southern countries, the most famous example being, of course, the cathedral of Cordoba in Spain built inside the former great mosque – a stunning case of architectural forms melting together.
Moorish influences can be recognized in the general conception and outlines of the Norman buildings, which use cubic Arabic forms. But more striking is maybe the Islamic touch of inner details: the lion sculptures from the fountain in the inner courtyard of Palazzo dei Normanni wouldn’t be out of place in the Alhambra in Granada. In the famous roman cloister of Monreale, there is also a fountain, like in many Christian monasteries of the Middle Ages; but in its centre you can see a palm tree pillar which testimonies of north African influences. The columns too look as those from Egyptian palaces from the pharaonic times, though they are much slimmer and elegant.
You have to remember, of course, that Islamic artists never represent the human person – for religious reasons. So they have developed beautiful geometrical and floral decorations. If you look attentively at the inner decoration in Cappela Palatina in Palermo or in the Cathedral of Monreale, you will notice that it seems composed of two very different parts: the lower part is clearly inspired by Islamic art and uses geometrical forms in stunning colour combinations; on the other hand, in the upper parts of the buildings, the Norman artists have used all the magnificence of Byzantine mosaics to represent scenes from the Bible. One could add that in the Duomo of Monreale, the abbes has a window decorated with moons and stars as you could find them in Arab palaces.
So Norman architecture seems quite a perfect mixture of both worlds as was, in Spain, the Mozarab tradition. So it is difficult not to think about what historian and sociologist Bernard Lewis said about relations between Islam and Europe in the Middle Ages: that the people from Christian states were very curious and eager to learn from the Moors whereas the Arabs in these times used to consider European people as barbarians.





Palazzo dei Normanni​
*Orlando and friends*
From the French Chanson de geste to puppet shows in Palermo. You might think there is no connexion at all between puppets and French knights from the Middle Age: but you would be wrong ! The stories and characters used in the Sicilian puppet theatre are inspired by the adventures of Charles the Great and his knights. Like the Chanson de Geste - epic poems from the Middle Age narrating the deeds of the French knights - the puppet theatre is an oral form of literature: the pupparo (that is to say the puppeteer) invents the words the characters will say while acting the play. The Sicilian puppet theatre stories are not directly adapted from the 'Chanson de Roland'; they are rather inspired by Italian poems and narratives from the end of the Middle Age and beginnings of the Renaissance: texts by Torquato Tasso and Ariosto ('Orlando furioso').
Just to give you an idea of what it is all about here is a short summing up of the play we could see when in Palermo. The story was about Milone, a French knight from whom I had never heard before and who doesn’t really occur in the 'Chanson de Roland': according to the pupparo, Milone is the father of Roland.
Banned by Charles the Great, Milone decides to flee to North Africa where he offers his services to a Moorish king, helping him by his exceptional courage, to defeat his enemies. But Milone did not tell the King who he really was; he presented himself as a knight errant; so he appears as a romantic character in the manner of Ivanhoe or 'el desdichado' from Nerval’s poem 'Je suis le veuf, l'inconsolé, le chevalier d'Aquitaine à la tour abolie...'). Unfortunately, one day, Milone's real identity gets revealed; discovering that he is a Christian knight, the moors decide to put him to death.
Let’s say these are stories about the eternal fight between good and bad. So fighting episodes are numerous and in some way, these plays are quite violent. The French students from about 12 to 16 years of age that also attended the puppet theatre that day particularly applauded the fighting scenes. They identified very easily with the hero representing the good. This I found really interesting, because it means that - unlike the 'Chanson de Roland' who was written as a type of propaganda for the crusades – these stories are purely symbolic: characters are to be understood as representations from good and bad rather than as real persons from different cultural or religious communities.





Palermo's Puppet Theatre​
*Some interesting Arabic influences in Palermo*


Norman Palace: cubic dungeon and Cappela Palatina
Cathedral and Cloister in Monreale
Many churches: San Cataldo, Eremiti, chiesa dei Leprosi, Chiesa Maione and cloister...
Two other palaces from Norman Arab times: la Cuba, where an interesting exhibition about Arab influences in Palermo can be seen, and la Zisa, which has been restored a few years ago and is now the museum of Islamic art of Palermo.
*East & west, Sicily is the best*
Sicily's strategic position in the Mediterranean has made it a cultural crossroads washed over by successive waves of invaders. On this island, between the 9th and 12th centuries AD, two great civilisations - the Arabs and the Normans - met and mingled laying the basis of the Sicily of today. Palermo, whose very name - from the Arab Balarm - defines its origins. The eminent Arab traveller and explorer Ibn Hawqal described the city, a one - time Arab emirate, in 973 as 'the city of the 300 mosques'. Wherever you look there are signs of the city's heyday as a capital of the Islamic, and consequently Norman kingdoms. Modern Islamic culture occupies a much humbler place in Palermo. The 300 mosques have diminished to but 1 which is housed in a deconsecrated church in Palermo's inner city. The church, San Paolino dei Giardinieri, was badly damaged during and was given to the council by the diocese and is now run by the Tunisian government.
Its a short walk from the Mosque to Palermo's architecturally eclectic Cathedral built in 604 AD as a Christian temple it was given 'facelifts' by both Moors and Normans with the last (disastrous) restoration taking place in the 18th Century. Take a close look at the columns that flank the main entrance. Arab scholars will recognise verses from the Koran. Perhaps the finest example of Arab - Norman art in Sicily is the Capella Palatina in Piazza della Vittoria, a few minutes' walk from the Cathedral. The chapel is a magnificent showcase of Arab - Norman art with its breath - taking Byzantine mosaics rivalled only by those in Istanbul and Ravenna.





Ceiling of the Capella Palatina​
Another church well worth a visit is Chiesa di San Giovanni degli Eremiti which was built on the remains of an Arab mosque. From there we then head towards La Zisa,the museum of Islamic art.Of what one was once the vast Genoardo Park, a Norman creation, there now remains a building of extraordinary value, something unique in the entire Mediterranean area, since nothing remains but a few ruins of any comparable palaces in North Africa. The Palace of la Zisa - the name comes from the Arabic Al - aziz (the splendid - meaning noble and magnificent) was originally a sumptuous summer dwelling of the Norman Kings, a place for the court’s leisures and pleasures. Its impressive outward aspect, the refined elegance of its numerous rooms, its location amid a vast park rich in water and with a fishpond at the front –everything conjures up the image of the Koranic Paradise. Work was started on the palace by William I and continued by William II, between 1165 and 1180. Over the centuries it was variously modified –it was fortified in the fifteenth century (hence its customary, though inaccurate appellation of castle) and transformed into the residential abode of the Sandoval family in the seventeenth century. In the main salon, the fountain Room, we can still see how water gushed out of the floor (honeycomb vaults), plus Byzantine Mosaics with hunting scenes above an eagle, surrounded by little corner columns. On the upper floor, the Belvedere Room, which originally was open to the sky, used to have a marble tank to collect rainwater. The interior has been laid out as a museum, with a number of significant items of Islamic origin from various Mediterranean countries, including elegant musciarabia - latticed wooden floors with refined lacework carvings - and everyday objects and ornaments such as chande liers, bowls, basins and mortals with engraved decoration embellished with gold and silver leaf. An extensive public park is in the process of being laid out all around la Zisa in order to preserve the memory of this Paradise Lost.

*Mazara del Vallo*





Chiesa di San Giovanni degli Eremiti​
We now leave the capital and go southwest towards Mazara del Vallo this is where the Moors landed in 827 AD when they first set about their conquest of Sicily. Nowadays the town boasts some 5,000 Tunisians - an impressive 10% of the total population - most of whom live in the Kasbah, the old Arab quarter. The town's Moorish past is still evident in the remains of the original mosque, the streets and courtyards of the San Francesco and Giudecca Quarters, and the domes of two beautiful Arab - Norman churches: Sant'Egidio e del Carmine and San Nicolò Regale (which is known locally as Santa Niculicchia). Walk around and savour the sights, sounds and smells which seem to come straight from the pages of 'Arabian Nights'.

*Catania's modern mosque*
Our journey now brings us to Catania on the eastern coast of Sicily and into the modern world of Islam. Indeed Catania is home to Italy's first modern mosque, which was opened in 1980 and was shortly followed by the mosques in Milan (1988) and Rome (1995). The mosque, which is dedicated to Khalif Omar, was designed by an Egyptian architect and financed by the Libyan government but a local lawyer Michele Papa who recognised the need of the city’s Arab population promoted the initial idea. It's a pity that the Islamic congregation didn't appreciate the Latin dedication to Papa on the mosque's imposing entrance and chose to relocate to a somewhat shoddier structure close to the port.

*Some other cultural traces in Sicily*
We can see the Arabic or Islamic traces in the city names of Sicily. For instance, Erice. The name of Erice as We can see in the historical sources changed by Arabs emirates and renamed as Gebel - Hamed, means 'Mohammed’s Mountain' or 'Hameds Mountain', as we know 'Hamd' or 'Hamed' means 'thanks to God'. So it looking to possible to be said that 'Gebel Hamed' means not 'Mohammed’s Mountain' may be it means 'The Grace Mountain'.
Another well-known city in Sicily is Marsala. That word means 'Marsa Ali,' or 'Marsa Allah'. As we know Ali is the name of the son - in law of Prophet Mohammed. That means 'Port of God' or 'Port of Ali'. The other city is Caltanisseta. Caltanissetta's name shares the onomastic Arabic kal, indicating that a Saracen castle protected it. In Himera (or the other its historical name Te rmini) you can see a large stone slab with Arabic inscriptions written upon it, believed to have been suspended over the city gates of Termini during the period of Saracen domination.
Messina, the other name is the ‘The City of Ghosts’. One can see the twelfth - century Norman - Arab style of the Church of the Annunciation of the Catalans (Annunziata dei Catalani), on Via Garibaldi near Via Cesare Battisti, differs from the architecture of the other Norman - Arab churches in Sicily. Its exterior is more Byzantine than those of most of the other churches.





Annunziata dei Catalani​In Monreale we can to see many kind of Arab - Muslim influence. The history of Monreale can be summed up in the name of one man: King William II 'The Good.' The last of the Norman Kings of Sicily was the grandson of the illustrious Roger II. Prior to the construction of Santa Maria la Nuova, it is believed Monreale was a tiny Saracen hamlet named 'Ba'lat,' where local farmers would gather to cart their produce to the market, or 'souk' (in Arab it means street' down in Palermo. That outdoor market still exists to this day and is known as Ballarò. It is possible that Ballarò's name derives from an Arabic phrase meaning 'Ba'lat Market.'
In Segesta on one hill there is a amphitheatre and the other side of theatre there is a mosque and Arab - Style houses foundations.
Ironically, the 9th century Saracen invasion of Sicily brought prosperity to Sciacca. The conquest also brought the town a new name. 'Sciacca' is derived from an Arabic phrase, and although the exact meaning of the term is uncertain, most sources agree that it has something to do with the town's geographical position, possibly meaning 'Rocky Heights' or 'Seaside Cliffs.' Under Arab rule, Sciacca became the principal Sicilian port for the export of Sicilian grain to North Africa, and the town's fishing industry thrived as well. Sciacca was bequeathed by Count Roger I to his daughter, Juliet in 1101. She had Christian churches and monasteries erected in place of the mosques. A bloody feud spawned in Sciacca in 1400 between the Norman Perollo clan and the Catalan Lunas family and lasted for more than a century.
One more interesting monument one can see is La Cuba. A less elaborate version of Zisa, and not as well preserved, 'Cuba' is a Sicilian derivation of the Arabic Ka'aba, meaning 'cube' or 'square - shaped structure.' It has nothing to do with the Caribbean island of the same name. Built in 1180 by King William II, it was a kind of summer palace with royal gardens where the court came to escape the heat. A tall building with a rectangular plan, it is another magnificent piece of Fatimid architecture. The interior of the original structure had a hall that rose the full height of the building and was covered by a dome.

*Sicilian music and Arabic influences*
Many Sicilian kinds of music such as Serenades, lullabies, love songs, jealousy or prison songs; or just songs - in which the text is just an embroidery 'sewed' on the melody - and dances, like the 'tarantella', but also the 'fasola' and the 'capona', are based on tunes which taste of Arabia; the melodies, often unpredictable, are the result of a richness built on this influence during several centuries. Specifically, the use of quarter tones and other micro - intervals in sicilian melodies reflects a strong arabian influence.
Generally, Arabic music has had the greatest influence on the music formation of the West throughout history. Arabic music influenced this art through both political and intellectual contact. These kinds of contact brought a circle of bright oriental traditions and beliefs to Sicily. The borrowing from Arabic works or Arab teachers along with compilations and translations from Arabic works can trace the literary and intellectual contact of Muslim Sicily with Christian Sicily. This is when the literary contact became the designated driver of the Arabian influence.
Musical instruments were actually derived from the Egyptian civilization and disseminated in Europe mainly through the Arabs. The names of many well - known musical instruments have their linguistic roots in the Arabic language. The origins of the word guitar from the Arabic _qithara_, is a well - known fact. Such examples clearly present the solid ties between music now and where it originated in the Arabic culture. The Arabic language was used to name musical instruments because of its deep involvement with the art.Among some important musical instruments of Sicilian folk music which reveal Arabic influence is the Tamburi a cornice: widespread in the whole Mediterranean area they are of different dimensions and can also be made with metal objects incorporated which play by resonance. Among these the oldest is probably the 'Daf', also called 'Myriam's tamburine', played by women and used for dance music, which is identical to the small and medium sized Sicilian tamburine.
Darabouka is a clay drum made in the form of a goblet with fish skin, which is common to all arabic countries and is used in both art and folk repertoires. It is traditionally played also by women. The use of the Darabouka in Sicily has been documented by historical and iconographical sources.





Editor(s): Anne Spicher, Despina Thrapsimi, Mustafa Cevik
Latest revision: 12. September 2008 10:37

Chain - Cultural heritage

*Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs
by L. Mendola and V. Salerno*​


*They ruled Sicily for two centuries and a few decades but their influence was nothing short of monumental. Under their administration, the island's population doubled as dozens of towns were founded and cities repopulated. The Arabs changed Sicilian agriculture and cuisine. Their scientific and engineering achievements were remarkable. More significantly, they changed society itself. To this day, many Sicilian social attitudes reflect the profound influence - often in subtle ways - of the Arabs who ruled a thousand years ago but who (with the Greeks and others) are the ancestors of today's Sicilians.*

The Arabs, who in medieval times were sometimes called "Saracens" or "Moors," have been identified since antiquity (in Assyrian records dated to circa 850 BC), but until the Middle Ages they were not unified as a people. In the Early Middle Ages, it was Islam that united the Arabs and established the framework of Islamic law, which may have influenced European legal principles as far away as the Norman Kingdom of England and its common law. Initially, most Muslims were Arabs, and during the Arab rule of Sicily their Islamic faith was closely identified with them. (Even today, many principles believed to be tenets of Islam are, in fact, Arab practices unrelated to Muslim ethics.) The rapid growth of Arab culture could be said to parallel the dissemination of Islam. Except for some poetry, the first major work of literature published entirely in Arabic was the Koran (Quran), the holy book of Islam, and one may loosely define Arabs by the regions where Arabic was spoken in the Middle Ages and afterwards. Arabs were a Semitic people of the Middle East. The *Berbers* of northwest Africa and the Sahara were not Arabs although related with Arabs, though many converted to Islam, adopted Arabic as their language and assimilated with Arab society. Though most parts of Sicily were conquered by Arabs, certain areas where settled by people who, strictly speaking, were Muslim Berbers. Like many Berbers, some Arabs were nomadic.

With the emergence of the Byzantine Empire, groups of Arabs lived in bordering areas in the Arabian peninsula and parts of what are now Iraq, Kuwait, Jordan and Egypt. Their language, Arabic, is a Semitic tongue of various dialects related to Hebrew and Ethiopic, written in script from right to left.

*Muhammad* (the Prophet of Islam) was born in Mecca around AD 570 and his religious community at Medina eventually grew to dominate the entire Arabian peninsula. Following Muhammad's death in 632, caliphs (civil and religious leaders) succeeded him. Three families from Muhammad's tribe ruled the expanding Arabian empire for the next many centuries, namely the *Umayyads* (661-750), the *Abbasids* (750-1517) and the *Alids* (*Fatimid* dynasty in northern Africa from 909 to 1171). In practice, certain regions - including Sicily - were actually controlled by particular (if minor) families, or often under local emirs (there were several in Sicily when the Normans arrived in 1061).

Initially, the Arabs aspired to little more than some productive land in coastal areas and around the Fertile Crescent of the Middle East, but within decades of the Prophet's death their objectives grew greater. With the growth of their society supported by conversions to Islam, the wealth sought by Arabs was precisely that which the Koran (3:14) discouraged: "The passion for women, the desire for male children, the thirst for gold and silver, spirited horses, and the possession of cattle and land, in fact all the pleasures of life on earth." Sicily offered all of these things in abundance.

By 650, the Arabs were making their way through Libya and Tunisia, and


what remained of the once-prosperous city of Carthage was destroyed in 698. The Byzantines had already lost these areas, but they retained control of Sicily - despite numerous raids by Arab pirates - until 827. In that year, Euphemius, a Byzantine admiral and resident governor of Sicily who found himself at odds with the Emperor, offered the governorship of the island to Ziyadat Allah, the Aghlabid Emir of Al Qayrawan (in Tunisia) in exchange for his support. This fiasco resulted in the landing of over ten thousand Arab and Berber troops at Mazara in the western part of Sicily. Euphemius was soon killed and Sicily's Arab period had begun.

Three Arab dynasties ruled Sicily - first the *Aghlabids* (a "minor" family based in Tunisia which had broken away from the Abbasids of Baghdad) and then, from 909, the *Fatimids*, who entrusted much of their authority to the *Kalbids*in 948. In that year, Hassan al-Kalbi became the first Emir of All Sicily. By 969, the Fatimid dynasty (descended from the Prophet's daughter, Fatima) were moving their geographic center of power to Cairo, leaving their Tunisian capitals (Madiyah and Al Quayrawan) and western territories to the care of what in Europe would be called "vassals."

Islam spread quickly across the Mediterranean but in Sicily the Arabs' conquest was a slow one. Panormos, which was to become the seat of an emirate as _Bal'harm_ (Palermo) in 948, fell in 832. Messina was taken in 843. Enna (the Arabs' *Kasr' Yanni*, also an emirate) was conquered in 858. With the violent fall of Syracuse in 878, the conquest was essentially complete, though Taormina and several other mountaintop communities held out for a few more years.

Byzantine society, culture and government were closely identified with Christianity, and the law was based largely (though not entirely) on Judeo-Christian ideas, but it would have been mistaken to consider the Byzantine state a theocracy. Moreover, as Christianity already existed in many regions (such as Sicily) in the Byzantine Empire, there was not always a need to introduce (or impose) it. Islam, however, was a way of life that could not easily be separated from society itself, and it was a religion formerly unknown in Sicily. This obviously influenced Arab society in Sicily and elsewhere, though efforts were made to retain something of the established order. In the early ninth century, Islam itself could be said to be in its formative stages socially, with certain literary sources (collections of *hadiths* containing *sunnahs* or "laws") still being written.

Arab administration, if not particularly enlightened, was not very harsh by medieval standards, but it was far from egalitarian. Sicily's Christians and Jews (Sicily was at least half Muslim by 1060) were highly taxed, and clergy could not recite from the Bible or Talmud within earshot of Muslims. Christian and Jewish women (who like Muslim ones were veiled in public) could not share the public baths with Muslim women -many of whom were ex-Christians converted to Islam to contract financially or socially advantageous marriages to Muslim men. Non-Muslims had to stand in the presence of Muslims. New churches and synagogues could not be built, nor Muslims converted to other faiths. A number of large churches, such as the cathedral of Palermo, were converted to mosques. (The Arabic inscription shown above is still visible on one of its columns.)

A degree of religious tolerance prevailed; there were no forced conversions. Yet, a new social order was soon in place. Except for a few merchants and sailors, there had been very few Muslim Arabs in Sicily before 827, but Byzantine legal strictures imposed upon them, and upon the Jews living across the island, cannot be said to have been as rigid as those imposed upon non-Muslims by the Arabs after about 850. At first, however, many Sicilians probably welcomed the prospect of change because they had been overtaxed and over-governed by their Byzantine rulers.

The Arabs introduced superior irrigation systems; some of their underground _qanats_ (kanats) still flow under Palermo. They established the Sicilian silk industry, and at the court of the Norman monarch Roger II great Arab thinkers like the geographerAbdullah al Idrisi were welcome. Agriculture became more varied and more efficient, with the widespread introduction of rice, sugar cane, cotton and oranges. This, in turn, influenced Sicilian cuisine. Many of the most popular Sicilian foods trace their origins to the Arab period.

Dozens of towns were founded or resettled during the Saracen era, and souks (suks, or street markets) became more common than before. Bal'harm (Palermo) was repopulated and became one of the largest Arab cities after Baghdad and Cordoba (Cordova), and one of the most beautiful. Construction on Bal'harm's al-Khalesa district built near the sea was begun in 937 by Khalid Ibn Ishaq, who was then Governor of Sicily. Despite later estimates of a greater population, there were probably about two hundred thousand residents in and around this city by 1050, and it was the capital of Saracen Sicily. Bal'harm was the official residence of the Governors and Emirs of All Sicily, and al-Khalesa (now the Kalsa district) was its administrative center. As we've mentioned, in 948 the Fatimids granted a degree of autonomy to the Kalbid dynasty, whose last "governor" (effectively a hereditary emir), Hasan II (or Al-Samsan), ruled until 1053. By then, Kasyr Yanni (Enna), Trapani, Taormina and Syracuse were also self-declared, localized "emirates." (This word was sometimes used rather loosely to describe any hereditary ruler of a large locality; in law Sicily had been a unified emirate governed from Palermo since 948, but by the 1050s the others had challenged his authority over them.)

Naturally, Arabic was widely spoken and it was a major influence on Sicilian, which emerged as a Romance (Latin) language during the subsequent (Norman) era. The Sicilian vernacular was in constant evolution, but until the arrival of the Arabs the most popular language in Sicily was a dialect of Greek. Under the Moors Sicily actually became a polyglot community; some localities were more Greek-speaking while others were predominantly Arabic-speaking. Mosques stood alongside churches and synagogues.

Arab Sicily, by 948 governed from Bal'harm with little intervention from Qayrawan (Kairouan), was one of Europe's most prosperous regions --intellectually, artistically and economically. (At the same time, Moorish Spain was comparable to Sicily in these respects, but its prior society had been essentially Visigothic rather than Byzantine.) With the exception of occasional landings in Calabria, the Sicilian Arabs coexisted peacefully with the peoples of the Italian peninsula. These were Lombards (Longobard descendants) and Byzantines in Calabria, Basilicata and Apulia, where Bari was the largest city.

Under the Byzantines' empire, Sicily enjoyed some contact with the East, but as part of a larger Arab empire having greater contact with China and India, Far Eastern developments such as paper (made from cotton or wood), the compass and Arabic numerals (actually Indian) arrived. So did Arab inventions, such as henna - though today's middle-class Sicilian obsession with artficial blondness is a twentieth-century phenomenon. Under the Arabs, Sicily and Spain found themselves highly developed compared to England and Continental northern Europe.

Byzantium hadn't forgotten Sicily, and in 1038 George Maniakes, at the head of an army of Byzantine-Greeks, Normans, Vikings and Lombards, attempted an invasion of Sicily without success. By the 1050s, the Pope, and some Norman knights from this failed adventure, were casting a long glance toward Sicily with an eye to conquest. This desire was later fueled by dissension among the island's Arabs, leading to support by the Emir of Syracuse for the Normans against the emirates of Enna and Palermo. Most of these internal problems developed after the ruling Fatimids moved their capital from Tunisia to Egypt, where they established Cairo (near ancient Memphis).

The Normans conquered Messina in 1061 and reached the gates of Palermo a decade later, removing from power the local emir, Yusuf Ibn Abdallah, but respecting Arab customs. Their conquest of Arab Sicily was slower than their conquest of Saxon England, which began in 1066 with the Battle of Hastings. Kasr Yanni was still ruled by its emir, Ibn Al-Hawas, who held out for years. His successor, Ibn Hamud, surrendered, and converted to Christianity, only in 1087. Initially, and for over a century, the Normans' Sicilian kingdom was the medieval epitome of multicultural tolerance. By 1200, this was beginning to change. While the Muslim-Arab influence continued well into the Norman era - particularly in art and architecture - it was not to endure. The Normans gradually "Latinized" Sicily, and this social process laid the groundwork for the introduction of Catholicism (as opposed to eastern Orthodoxy). Widespread conversion ensued, and by the 1280s there were few - if any - Muslims in Sicily. Yet, the mass immigration of north-African Arabs (and Berbers) was the greatest Sicilian immigration since that of the ancient Greeks, leaving today's Sicilians as Saracen as Hellenic.

While Norman government and law in Sicily were essentially European, introducing institutions such as the feudal system, at first they were profoundly influenced by Arab (and even Islamic) practices. Many statutes were universal, but in the earliest Norman period each Sicilian --Muslim, Christian, Jew-- was judged by the laws of his or her own faith.

When did the various Sicilian localities cease to be Arab (or Byzantine Greek)? There was not an immediate change. Following the Norman conquest, complete Latinization, fostered largely by the Roman Church and its liturgy, took the better part of two centuries, and even then there remained pockets of Byzantine influence in northeastern Sicily's Nebrodi Mountains.

Had the Normans not conquered Sicily, it might have evolved into an essentially Arab society not unlike that which survived in some parts of Spain into the later centuries of the Middle Ages, and the Sicilian vernacular language (as we know it) would have developed later. It is interesting to consider that general functional literacy among Sicilians was higher in 870 under the Arabs and Byzantines than it was in 1870 under the Italians (at about seventeen percent). In certain social respects, nineteenth-century Sicily still seemed very Arab, especially outside the largest cities, well into the early years of the twentieth century.

*About the Authors:* Luigi Mendola is the History Editor of Best of Sicily and author of several books. Palermo native Vincenzo Salerno, who contributed to this article, has written biographies of several famous Sicilians, including Frederick II and Giuseppe di Lampedusa.

Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs - Best of Sicily Magazine - Moors and Saracens in Sicilian History

BTW I think, without knowing it, that Bagher is the Persian version of Al-Baqir just like Reza/Rida. Baqir in Arabic has many meanings one of them is knowledgable, splitter (to rip something open), beloved one etc.

*More precisely Al-Baqir (nickname originally) means the one who splits knowledge open.*



mohammad45 said:


> Doesn't matter bro,
> 
> You have tagged a Shia and a wahabi and then asked them about Imam Bagher (AS) that wahabis in peninsula have destroyed his holy tomb. No one has permission to approach it, especially we Rawafids.
> 
> You made trouble for Arab brothers, don't annoy dear.



Kindly don't pollute this peaceful thread with your usual nonsense. There is nothing called "Wahhabi". What you are referring to are Hanbalis who are present all across the Islamic world and have been that for 1150 + years. Hanbalis in KSA make up about 33% of the population. Some say even less (25%). They are mostly based in Najd which is 1 province out of many historical provinces of KSA. I am a Shafi'i Sunni Muslim personally. Nobody is annoying anyone for asking a question. Do you think that we hate our own sons and daughters of the land and the Ahl al-Bayt? Get your head checked at a doctor. Your behavior is ruining this thread. I am not going to reply so save your time.

BTW why should I even hate people that lived 1300 + years ago that I have never met? Let's assume that we are not talking about Ahl al-Bayt but just an ordinary person from anywhere on the planet.

Grow up dude. You think that Saudi Arabians and Arabs hate Iranians for being Iranians but you are wrong. You can do some research on your own if you speak Arabic. The tensions that exist now did not exist before 1979. As for the House of Saud nonsense they became a dynasty in 1744. So from 1744 until 1979, what was the trouble about since you seem to think that the current rivalry/geopolitical proxy wars are perpetual. BTW only in 1932 KSA become KSA and before that what is made up of KSA today was ruled by many different dynasties between 1744-1932 and before of course.



mohammad45 said:


> @Kaptaan Is one the most respected members of PDF but but but
> Did Mr Al-Ahmad say that ISIS beheaded a 6 months kid in Syria only for being a Shia?
> 
> What did he say about Saudi connection to 9/11?How about Yemen, Bahrain, Palestine, Iraq?
> 
> And FYI there is no Shia Sunni war and there will be non in any case. I have Sunni blood in my vessels, don't try to teach me Islam and it's fundamentals.
> 
> @Sharif al-Hijaz Once told me he is a Sunni from Shafei branch, well i trusted him but after following his pro ISIS quotes, i changed my mind. The guy says that Dijjal will rise from Isfahan, always tries to forge prophet's hadith and introduce us as infidels.
> 
> I don't care about him eitherway, there is an ocean of blood between us and Ale-Saud family. Not you could clean that huge massacres and bloodsheds.
> 
> And my kind hearted countryman, ahhhhh typical Iranian, you need to be enlightened. @AmirPatriot can do it.



Kindly take your medicine. I am dead serious. You are making up nonsense and lying as much as a the water volume in the Pacific Ocean. It is a waste of time for me to pick your nonsense apart as usual as you never learn and will continue to live in your own little bubble. Your nonsense does not fit into this thread and nobody is interested in your nonsense as usual. Not even your compatriot here which should say a lot. You are giving a very bad name to Iranians in this thread.

@WebMaster @Slav Defence @The Eagle @Emmie @Jango is it too much to ask for me to give this individual either 1) a warning, 2) tell him to stop polluting a peaceful thread with nonsense, 3) give him a 24 hour ban from this thread. I don't know what you are going to chose if you are even going to take action, but none of us Arab users here appreciate this peaceful chill thread to turn into a nonsense thread.

Thanks in advance.



pin gu said:


> you guys are funny too sometimes . is this the guy that destroyed your holy tomb ?
> 
> there are some extra ordinary cases these days on PDF . first someone walked on sea now we have
> time traveler wahabi too  or amazingly old guy @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> I still dont know where this idiotic thinking coming from that you should turn every topic to shia-sunni fight
> 
> now we should just wait for other guy to show up with wall of videos of 9/11 and other stuff



Some people have nothing better to waste their time on.

There are 3 options as I see it.

1) He is trolling deliberately.

2) He is trying to get this thread closed again (not sure why it was ever closed to begin with, talk about us writing in Arabic was the excuse)

3) He is really as ignorant as he often appears as.



Mugwop said:


> This is the only thread where I found peace.



Welcome back "home". How is life treating you, sister? What's post-Trump America like and did you finally visit Haiti?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

mohammad45 said:


> Is one


Thanks Mohammed. How I could wish away sectarianism. I absolutely deplore this Sunni/Shia fracture. Tragedy and suffering have ensued from such a non issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> @Kaptaan Is one the most respected members of PDF but but but
> Did Mr Al-Ahmad say that ISIS beheaded a 6 months kid in Syria only for being a Shia?


Mohammad Jan, What are you talking about? Al Ahmad is dead for 48 years, How could he say in his book that ISIS is going to behead a 6 months kid in Syria only for being a Shia? Should he predicted the future when he was writing his book?


----------



## Mugwop

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> I deleted my posts by mistake. Luckily it was "stored".
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and thank you for your question.
> 
> According to some sources, the name _Bagheria_ (by way of old Sicilian _Baarìa_) originates from the Phoenician term _Bayharia_ meaning "land that descends toward the sea." Other sources claim that it derives from the Arabic _Bāb al-Gerib_, or "windy gateway." However, the most plausible explanation is that it drives from Arabic بحرية _baḥrīyah_, meaning 'of the sea, marine'.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagheria
> 
> The *Emirate of Sicily* (Arabic: إِمَارَةُ صِقِلِّيَة‎‎) was an emirate on the island of Sicily which existed from 831 to 1072.[1] Its capital was Palermo.
> 
> Muslim Arabs, who first invaded in 652, seized control of the entire island from the Byzantine Empire in a prolonged series of conflicts from 827 to 902. An Arab-Byzantine culture developed, producing a multiconfessional and multilingual state. The Emirate was conquered by Christian Norman mercenaries under Roger I of Sicily, who founded the County of Sicily in 1071. The last Muslim city in the island, Noto, was conquered in 1091.
> 
> Sicilian Muslims remained citizens of the multi-ethnic County and subsequent Kingdom of Sicily, until those who had not already converted were expelled in the 1240s. Until the late 12th century, and probably as late as the 1220s, Muslims formed the majority of the island's population.[2][3][4][5][6] Their influence remains in some elements of the Sicilian language, as well as surnames and locations.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emirate_of_Sicily
> 
> You can see more in this thread below if it interests you:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bbc-documentary-an-arab-islamic-history-of-europe.289162/
> 
> Sicilian cuisine was also strongly influenced by the Arabs, who added almonds, aniseed, apricots, artichokes, cinnamon, oranges, pistachio, pomegranates, saffron, sesame, spinach, sugarcane, watermelon and rice to the local palate. Today, raisins and pine kernels are fundamental to a host of pasta and fish recipes, many sweets are of obvious Arab extraction, while sorbets and granitas also owe their popularity to North African ingenuity. One of the most common dishes in western Sicily is cous cous, an obvious hangover from Arab times, celebrated each year at the end of September when San Vito Lo Capo hosts an international cous cous fest. The Zibbibo grape, used to make Passito di Pantelleria, the supreme dessert wine, was introduced by the Arabs. *And if all that weren't enough, Sicilian Arabs were the first to mass produce dried pasta - an undertaking of huge importance for the world as a whole!!*
> 
> The Arabs in Sicily | Think Sicily
> 
> *They ruled Sicily for two centuries and a few decades but their influence was nothing short of monumental. Under their administration, the island's population doubled as dozens of towns were founded and cities repopulated. The Arabs changed Sicilian agriculture and cuisine. Their scientific and engineering achievements were remarkable. More significantly, they changed society itself. To this day, many Sicilian social attitudes reflect the profound influence - often in subtle ways - of the Arabs who ruled a thousand years ago but who (with the Greeks and others) are the ancestors of today's Sicilians.*
> 
> Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs - Best of Sicily Magazine - Moors and Saracens in Sicilian History
> 
> 
> *Arabic influences in Sicily*​
> *The effects of the Arab presence in Sicily are so evident and important - in the landscape, urban layouts, architecture, art, technological achievements and all brunches of culture - that any attempt to list them would be in vain.*
> 
> *Short historic outline*
> The Arabs conquered Sicily from 827 to 965. In 827 the Arabic army lands at Mazara del Vallo. With the conquest of Syracuse in 878 the Arabs became masters of great part of Sicily. Finally, in 965 Rometta, the last fortress of the Byzantines falls. The Arab replaced the Greek language and Islamism replaced Christianity. The cities that surrendered without fighting were put under protection: The inhabitants of those cities could keep on practicing the Christian religion but they could not build new churches and they could not make processions. The sword of the Islam dominated from Palermo, the new capital, which was called Balarm by the Arabs. The inhabitants of Palermo increased to 300.000 and the city was full of temples and gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city of Rometta​
> *Lions and stars*
> Numerous proofs of the influence of Islamic art on Norman Christian architecture and inner church decoration can be seen in Palermo. Many churches in Palermo, as for instance Santa Maria degli Eremiti or San Cataldo have cupolas that give them an oriental look. The first of those two churches was built on the remains of a mosque. This is not at all surprising as such a phenomenon can be seen in most southern countries, the most famous example being, of course, the cathedral of Cordoba in Spain built inside the former great mosque – a stunning case of architectural forms melting together.
> Moorish influences can be recognized in the general conception and outlines of the Norman buildings, which use cubic Arabic forms. But more striking is maybe the Islamic touch of inner details: the lion sculptures from the fountain in the inner courtyard of Palazzo dei Normanni wouldn’t be out of place in the Alhambra in Granada. In the famous roman cloister of Monreale, there is also a fountain, like in many Christian monasteries of the Middle Ages; but in its centre you can see a palm tree pillar which testimonies of north African influences. The columns too look as those from Egyptian palaces from the pharaonic times, though they are much slimmer and elegant.
> You have to remember, of course, that Islamic artists never represent the human person – for religious reasons. So they have developed beautiful geometrical and floral decorations. If you look attentively at the inner decoration in Cappela Palatina in Palermo or in the Cathedral of Monreale, you will notice that it seems composed of two very different parts: the lower part is clearly inspired by Islamic art and uses geometrical forms in stunning colour combinations; on the other hand, in the upper parts of the buildings, the Norman artists have used all the magnificence of Byzantine mosaics to represent scenes from the Bible. One could add that in the Duomo of Monreale, the abbes has a window decorated with moons and stars as you could find them in Arab palaces.
> So Norman architecture seems quite a perfect mixture of both worlds as was, in Spain, the Mozarab tradition. So it is difficult not to think about what historian and sociologist Bernard Lewis said about relations between Islam and Europe in the Middle Ages: that the people from Christian states were very curious and eager to learn from the Moors whereas the Arabs in these times used to consider European people as barbarians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palazzo dei Normanni​
> *Orlando and friends*
> From the French Chanson de geste to puppet shows in Palermo. You might think there is no connexion at all between puppets and French knights from the Middle Age: but you would be wrong ! The stories and characters used in the Sicilian puppet theatre are inspired by the adventures of Charles the Great and his knights. Like the Chanson de Geste - epic poems from the Middle Age narrating the deeds of the French knights - the puppet theatre is an oral form of literature: the pupparo (that is to say the puppeteer) invents the words the characters will say while acting the play. The Sicilian puppet theatre stories are not directly adapted from the 'Chanson de Roland'; they are rather inspired by Italian poems and narratives from the end of the Middle Age and beginnings of the Renaissance: texts by Torquato Tasso and Ariosto ('Orlando furioso').
> Just to give you an idea of what it is all about here is a short summing up of the play we could see when in Palermo. The story was about Milone, a French knight from whom I had never heard before and who doesn’t really occur in the 'Chanson de Roland': according to the pupparo, Milone is the father of Roland.
> Banned by Charles the Great, Milone decides to flee to North Africa where he offers his services to a Moorish king, helping him by his exceptional courage, to defeat his enemies. But Milone did not tell the King who he really was; he presented himself as a knight errant; so he appears as a romantic character in the manner of Ivanhoe or 'el desdichado' from Nerval’s poem 'Je suis le veuf, l'inconsolé, le chevalier d'Aquitaine à la tour abolie...'). Unfortunately, one day, Milone's real identity gets revealed; discovering that he is a Christian knight, the moors decide to put him to death.
> Let’s say these are stories about the eternal fight between good and bad. So fighting episodes are numerous and in some way, these plays are quite violent. The French students from about 12 to 16 years of age that also attended the puppet theatre that day particularly applauded the fighting scenes. They identified very easily with the hero representing the good. This I found really interesting, because it means that - unlike the 'Chanson de Roland' who was written as a type of propaganda for the crusades – these stories are purely symbolic: characters are to be understood as representations from good and bad rather than as real persons from different cultural or religious communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palermo's Puppet Theatre​
> *Some interesting Arabic influences in Palermo*
> 
> 
> Norman Palace: cubic dungeon and Cappela Palatina
> Cathedral and Cloister in Monreale
> Many churches: San Cataldo, Eremiti, chiesa dei Leprosi, Chiesa Maione and cloister...
> Two other palaces from Norman Arab times: la Cuba, where an interesting exhibition about Arab influences in Palermo can be seen, and la Zisa, which has been restored a few years ago and is now the museum of Islamic art of Palermo.
> *East & west, Sicily is the best*
> Sicily's strategic position in the Mediterranean has made it a cultural crossroads washed over by successive waves of invaders. On this island, between the 9th and 12th centuries AD, two great civilisations - the Arabs and the Normans - met and mingled laying the basis of the Sicily of today. Palermo, whose very name - from the Arab Balarm - defines its origins. The eminent Arab traveller and explorer Ibn Hawqal described the city, a one - time Arab emirate, in 973 as 'the city of the 300 mosques'. Wherever you look there are signs of the city's heyday as a capital of the Islamic, and consequently Norman kingdoms. Modern Islamic culture occupies a much humbler place in Palermo. The 300 mosques have diminished to but 1 which is housed in a deconsecrated church in Palermo's inner city. The church, San Paolino dei Giardinieri, was badly damaged during and was given to the council by the diocese and is now run by the Tunisian government.
> Its a short walk from the Mosque to Palermo's architecturally eclectic Cathedral built in 604 AD as a Christian temple it was given 'facelifts' by both Moors and Normans with the last (disastrous) restoration taking place in the 18th Century. Take a close look at the columns that flank the main entrance. Arab scholars will recognise verses from the Koran. Perhaps the finest example of Arab - Norman art in Sicily is the Capella Palatina in Piazza della Vittoria, a few minutes' walk from the Cathedral. The chapel is a magnificent showcase of Arab - Norman art with its breath - taking Byzantine mosaics rivalled only by those in Istanbul and Ravenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling of the Capella Palatina​
> Another church well worth a visit is Chiesa di San Giovanni degli Eremiti which was built on the remains of an Arab mosque. From there we then head towards La Zisa,the museum of Islamic art.Of what one was once the vast Genoardo Park, a Norman creation, there now remains a building of extraordinary value, something unique in the entire Mediterranean area, since nothing remains but a few ruins of any comparable palaces in North Africa. The Palace of la Zisa - the name comes from the Arabic Al - aziz (the splendid - meaning noble and magnificent) was originally a sumptuous summer dwelling of the Norman Kings, a place for the court’s leisures and pleasures. Its impressive outward aspect, the refined elegance of its numerous rooms, its location amid a vast park rich in water and with a fishpond at the front –everything conjures up the image of the Koranic Paradise. Work was started on the palace by William I and continued by William II, between 1165 and 1180. Over the centuries it was variously modified –it was fortified in the fifteenth century (hence its customary, though inaccurate appellation of castle) and transformed into the residential abode of the Sandoval family in the seventeenth century. In the main salon, the fountain Room, we can still see how water gushed out of the floor (honeycomb vaults), plus Byzantine Mosaics with hunting scenes above an eagle, surrounded by little corner columns. On the upper floor, the Belvedere Room, which originally was open to the sky, used to have a marble tank to collect rainwater. The interior has been laid out as a museum, with a number of significant items of Islamic origin from various Mediterranean countries, including elegant musciarabia - latticed wooden floors with refined lacework carvings - and everyday objects and ornaments such as chande liers, bowls, basins and mortals with engraved decoration embellished with gold and silver leaf. An extensive public park is in the process of being laid out all around la Zisa in order to preserve the memory of this Paradise Lost.
> 
> *Mazara del Vallo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiesa di San Giovanni degli Eremiti​
> We now leave the capital and go southwest towards Mazara del Vallo this is where the Moors landed in 827 AD when they first set about their conquest of Sicily. Nowadays the town boasts some 5,000 Tunisians - an impressive 10% of the total population - most of whom live in the Kasbah, the old Arab quarter. The town's Moorish past is still evident in the remains of the original mosque, the streets and courtyards of the San Francesco and Giudecca Quarters, and the domes of two beautiful Arab - Norman churches: Sant'Egidio e del Carmine and San Nicolò Regale (which is known locally as Santa Niculicchia). Walk around and savour the sights, sounds and smells which seem to come straight from the pages of 'Arabian Nights'.
> 
> *Catania's modern mosque*
> Our journey now brings us to Catania on the eastern coast of Sicily and into the modern world of Islam. Indeed Catania is home to Italy's first modern mosque, which was opened in 1980 and was shortly followed by the mosques in Milan (1988) and Rome (1995). The mosque, which is dedicated to Khalif Omar, was designed by an Egyptian architect and financed by the Libyan government but a local lawyer Michele Papa who recognised the need of the city’s Arab population promoted the initial idea. It's a pity that the Islamic congregation didn't appreciate the Latin dedication to Papa on the mosque's imposing entrance and chose to relocate to a somewhat shoddier structure close to the port.
> 
> *Some other cultural traces in Sicily*
> We can see the Arabic or Islamic traces in the city names of Sicily. For instance, Erice. The name of Erice as We can see in the historical sources changed by Arabs emirates and renamed as Gebel - Hamed, means 'Mohammed’s Mountain' or 'Hameds Mountain', as we know 'Hamd' or 'Hamed' means 'thanks to God'. So it looking to possible to be said that 'Gebel Hamed' means not 'Mohammed’s Mountain' may be it means 'The Grace Mountain'.
> Another well-known city in Sicily is Marsala. That word means 'Marsa Ali,' or 'Marsa Allah'. As we know Ali is the name of the son - in law of Prophet Mohammed. That means 'Port of God' or 'Port of Ali'. The other city is Caltanisseta. Caltanissetta's name shares the onomastic Arabic kal, indicating that a Saracen castle protected it. In Himera (or the other its historical name Te rmini) you can see a large stone slab with Arabic inscriptions written upon it, believed to have been suspended over the city gates of Termini during the period of Saracen domination.
> Messina, the other name is the ‘The City of Ghosts’. One can see the twelfth - century Norman - Arab style of the Church of the Annunciation of the Catalans (Annunziata dei Catalani), on Via Garibaldi near Via Cesare Battisti, differs from the architecture of the other Norman - Arab churches in Sicily. Its exterior is more Byzantine than those of most of the other churches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annunziata dei Catalani​In Monreale we can to see many kind of Arab - Muslim influence. The history of Monreale can be summed up in the name of one man: King William II 'The Good.' The last of the Norman Kings of Sicily was the grandson of the illustrious Roger II. Prior to the construction of Santa Maria la Nuova, it is believed Monreale was a tiny Saracen hamlet named 'Ba'lat,' where local farmers would gather to cart their produce to the market, or 'souk' (in Arab it means street' down in Palermo. That outdoor market still exists to this day and is known as Ballarò. It is possible that Ballarò's name derives from an Arabic phrase meaning 'Ba'lat Market.'
> In Segesta on one hill there is a amphitheatre and the other side of theatre there is a mosque and Arab - Style houses foundations.
> Ironically, the 9th century Saracen invasion of Sicily brought prosperity to Sciacca. The conquest also brought the town a new name. 'Sciacca' is derived from an Arabic phrase, and although the exact meaning of the term is uncertain, most sources agree that it has something to do with the town's geographical position, possibly meaning 'Rocky Heights' or 'Seaside Cliffs.' Under Arab rule, Sciacca became the principal Sicilian port for the export of Sicilian grain to North Africa, and the town's fishing industry thrived as well. Sciacca was bequeathed by Count Roger I to his daughter, Juliet in 1101. She had Christian churches and monasteries erected in place of the mosques. A bloody feud spawned in Sciacca in 1400 between the Norman Perollo clan and the Catalan Lunas family and lasted for more than a century.
> One more interesting monument one can see is La Cuba. A less elaborate version of Zisa, and not as well preserved, 'Cuba' is a Sicilian derivation of the Arabic Ka'aba, meaning 'cube' or 'square - shaped structure.' It has nothing to do with the Caribbean island of the same name. Built in 1180 by King William II, it was a kind of summer palace with royal gardens where the court came to escape the heat. A tall building with a rectangular plan, it is another magnificent piece of Fatimid architecture. The interior of the original structure had a hall that rose the full height of the building and was covered by a dome.
> 
> *Sicilian music and Arabic influences*
> Many Sicilian kinds of music such as Serenades, lullabies, love songs, jealousy or prison songs; or just songs - in which the text is just an embroidery 'sewed' on the melody - and dances, like the 'tarantella', but also the 'fasola' and the 'capona', are based on tunes which taste of Arabia; the melodies, often unpredictable, are the result of a richness built on this influence during several centuries. Specifically, the use of quarter tones and other micro - intervals in sicilian melodies reflects a strong arabian influence.
> Generally, Arabic music has had the greatest influence on the music formation of the West throughout history. Arabic music influenced this art through both political and intellectual contact. These kinds of contact brought a circle of bright oriental traditions and beliefs to Sicily. The borrowing from Arabic works or Arab teachers along with compilations and translations from Arabic works can trace the literary and intellectual contact of Muslim Sicily with Christian Sicily. This is when the literary contact became the designated driver of the Arabian influence.
> Musical instruments were actually derived from the Egyptian civilization and disseminated in Europe mainly through the Arabs. The names of many well - known musical instruments have their linguistic roots in the Arabic language. The origins of the word guitar from the Arabic _qithara_, is a well - known fact. Such examples clearly present the solid ties between music now and where it originated in the Arabic culture. The Arabic language was used to name musical instruments because of its deep involvement with the art.Among some important musical instruments of Sicilian folk music which reveal Arabic influence is the Tamburi a cornice: widespread in the whole Mediterranean area they are of different dimensions and can also be made with metal objects incorporated which play by resonance. Among these the oldest is probably the 'Daf', also called 'Myriam's tamburine', played by women and used for dance music, which is identical to the small and medium sized Sicilian tamburine.
> Darabouka is a clay drum made in the form of a goblet with fish skin, which is common to all arabic countries and is used in both art and folk repertoires. It is traditionally played also by women. The use of the Darabouka in Sicily has been documented by historical and iconographical sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor(s): Anne Spicher, Despina Thrapsimi, Mustafa Cevik
> Latest revision: 12. September 2008 10:37
> 
> Chain - Cultural heritage
> 
> *Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs
> by L. Mendola and V. Salerno*​
> 
> 
> *They ruled Sicily for two centuries and a few decades but their influence was nothing short of monumental. Under their administration, the island's population doubled as dozens of towns were founded and cities repopulated. The Arabs changed Sicilian agriculture and cuisine. Their scientific and engineering achievements were remarkable. More significantly, they changed society itself. To this day, many Sicilian social attitudes reflect the profound influence - often in subtle ways - of the Arabs who ruled a thousand years ago but who (with the Greeks and others) are the ancestors of today's Sicilians.*
> 
> The Arabs, who in medieval times were sometimes called "Saracens" or "Moors," have been identified since antiquity (in Assyrian records dated to circa 850 BC), but until the Middle Ages they were not unified as a people. In the Early Middle Ages, it was Islam that united the Arabs and established the framework of Islamic law, which may have influenced European legal principles as far away as the Norman Kingdom of England and its common law. Initially, most Muslims were Arabs, and during the Arab rule of Sicily their Islamic faith was closely identified with them. (Even today, many principles believed to be tenets of Islam are, in fact, Arab practices unrelated to Muslim ethics.) The rapid growth of Arab culture could be said to parallel the dissemination of Islam. Except for some poetry, the first major work of literature published entirely in Arabic was the Koran (Quran), the holy book of Islam, and one may loosely define Arabs by the regions where Arabic was spoken in the Middle Ages and afterwards. Arabs were a Semitic people of the Middle East. The *Berbers* of northwest Africa and the Sahara were not Arabs although related with Arabs, though many converted to Islam, adopted Arabic as their language and assimilated with Arab society. Though most parts of Sicily were conquered by Arabs, certain areas where settled by people who, strictly speaking, were Muslim Berbers. Like many Berbers, some Arabs were nomadic.
> 
> With the emergence of the Byzantine Empire, groups of Arabs lived in bordering areas in the Arabian peninsula and parts of what are now Iraq, Kuwait, Jordan and Egypt. Their language, Arabic, is a Semitic tongue of various dialects related to Hebrew and Ethiopic, written in script from right to left.
> 
> *Muhammad* (the Prophet of Islam) was born in Mecca around AD 570 and his religious community at Medina eventually grew to dominate the entire Arabian peninsula. Following Muhammad's death in 632, caliphs (civil and religious leaders) succeeded him. Three families from Muhammad's tribe ruled the expanding Arabian empire for the next many centuries, namely the *Umayyads* (661-750), the *Abbasids* (750-1517) and the *Alids* (*Fatimid* dynasty in northern Africa from 909 to 1171). In practice, certain regions - including Sicily - were actually controlled by particular (if minor) families, or often under local emirs (there were several in Sicily when the Normans arrived in 1061).
> 
> Initially, the Arabs aspired to little more than some productive land in coastal areas and around the Fertile Crescent of the Middle East, but within decades of the Prophet's death their objectives grew greater. With the growth of their society supported by conversions to Islam, the wealth sought by Arabs was precisely that which the Koran (3:14) discouraged: "The passion for women, the desire for male children, the thirst for gold and silver, spirited horses, and the possession of cattle and land, in fact all the pleasures of life on earth." Sicily offered all of these things in abundance.
> 
> By 650, the Arabs were making their way through Libya and Tunisia, and
> 
> 
> what remained of the once-prosperous city of Carthage was destroyed in 698. The Byzantines had already lost these areas, but they retained control of Sicily - despite numerous raids by Arab pirates - until 827. In that year, Euphemius, a Byzantine admiral and resident governor of Sicily who found himself at odds with the Emperor, offered the governorship of the island to Ziyadat Allah, the Aghlabid Emir of Al Qayrawan (in Tunisia) in exchange for his support. This fiasco resulted in the landing of over ten thousand Arab and Berber troops at Mazara in the western part of Sicily. Euphemius was soon killed and Sicily's Arab period had begun.
> 
> Three Arab dynasties ruled Sicily - first the *Aghlabids* (a "minor" family based in Tunisia which had broken away from the Abbasids of Baghdad) and then, from 909, the *Fatimids*, who entrusted much of their authority to the *Kalbids*in 948. In that year, Hassan al-Kalbi became the first Emir of All Sicily. By 969, the Fatimid dynasty (descended from the Prophet's daughter, Fatima) were moving their geographic center of power to Cairo, leaving their Tunisian capitals (Madiyah and Al Quayrawan) and western territories to the care of what in Europe would be called "vassals."
> 
> Islam spread quickly across the Mediterranean but in Sicily the Arabs' conquest was a slow one. Panormos, which was to become the seat of an emirate as _Bal'harm_ (Palermo) in 948, fell in 832. Messina was taken in 843. Enna (the Arabs' *Kasr' Yanni*, also an emirate) was conquered in 858. With the violent fall of Syracuse in 878, the conquest was essentially complete, though Taormina and several other mountaintop communities held out for a few more years.
> 
> Byzantine society, culture and government were closely identified with Christianity, and the law was based largely (though not entirely) on Judeo-Christian ideas, but it would have been mistaken to consider the Byzantine state a theocracy. Moreover, as Christianity already existed in many regions (such as Sicily) in the Byzantine Empire, there was not always a need to introduce (or impose) it. Islam, however, was a way of life that could not easily be separated from society itself, and it was a religion formerly unknown in Sicily. This obviously influenced Arab society in Sicily and elsewhere, though efforts were made to retain something of the established order. In the early ninth century, Islam itself could be said to be in its formative stages socially, with certain literary sources (collections of *hadiths* containing *sunnahs* or "laws") still being written.
> 
> Arab administration, if not particularly enlightened, was not very harsh by medieval standards, but it was far from egalitarian. Sicily's Christians and Jews (Sicily was at least half Muslim by 1060) were highly taxed, and clergy could not recite from the Bible or Talmud within earshot of Muslims. Christian and Jewish women (who like Muslim ones were veiled in public) could not share the public baths with Muslim women -many of whom were ex-Christians converted to Islam to contract financially or socially advantageous marriages to Muslim men. Non-Muslims had to stand in the presence of Muslims. New churches and synagogues could not be built, nor Muslims converted to other faiths. A number of large churches, such as the cathedral of Palermo, were converted to mosques. (The Arabic inscription shown above is still visible on one of its columns.)
> 
> A degree of religious tolerance prevailed; there were no forced conversions. Yet, a new social order was soon in place. Except for a few merchants and sailors, there had been very few Muslim Arabs in Sicily before 827, but Byzantine legal strictures imposed upon them, and upon the Jews living across the island, cannot be said to have been as rigid as those imposed upon non-Muslims by the Arabs after about 850. At first, however, many Sicilians probably welcomed the prospect of change because they had been overtaxed and over-governed by their Byzantine rulers.
> 
> The Arabs introduced superior irrigation systems; some of their underground _qanats_ (kanats) still flow under Palermo. They established the Sicilian silk industry, and at the court of the Norman monarch Roger II great Arab thinkers like the geographerAbdullah al Idrisi were welcome. Agriculture became more varied and more efficient, with the widespread introduction of rice, sugar cane, cotton and oranges. This, in turn, influenced Sicilian cuisine. Many of the most popular Sicilian foods trace their origins to the Arab period.
> 
> Dozens of towns were founded or resettled during the Saracen era, and souks (suks, or street markets) became more common than before. Bal'harm (Palermo) was repopulated and became one of the largest Arab cities after Baghdad and Cordoba (Cordova), and one of the most beautiful. Construction on Bal'harm's al-Khalesa district built near the sea was begun in 937 by Khalid Ibn Ishaq, who was then Governor of Sicily. Despite later estimates of a greater population, there were probably about two hundred thousand residents in and around this city by 1050, and it was the capital of Saracen Sicily. Bal'harm was the official residence of the Governors and Emirs of All Sicily, and al-Khalesa (now the Kalsa district) was its administrative center. As we've mentioned, in 948 the Fatimids granted a degree of autonomy to the Kalbid dynasty, whose last "governor" (effectively a hereditary emir), Hasan II (or Al-Samsan), ruled until 1053. By then, Kasyr Yanni (Enna), Trapani, Taormina and Syracuse were also self-declared, localized "emirates." (This word was sometimes used rather loosely to describe any hereditary ruler of a large locality; in law Sicily had been a unified emirate governed from Palermo since 948, but by the 1050s the others had challenged his authority over them.)
> 
> Naturally, Arabic was widely spoken and it was a major influence on Sicilian, which emerged as a Romance (Latin) language during the subsequent (Norman) era. The Sicilian vernacular was in constant evolution, but until the arrival of the Arabs the most popular language in Sicily was a dialect of Greek. Under the Moors Sicily actually became a polyglot community; some localities were more Greek-speaking while others were predominantly Arabic-speaking. Mosques stood alongside churches and synagogues.
> 
> Arab Sicily, by 948 governed from Bal'harm with little intervention from Qayrawan (Kairouan), was one of Europe's most prosperous regions --intellectually, artistically and economically. (At the same time, Moorish Spain was comparable to Sicily in these respects, but its prior society had been essentially Visigothic rather than Byzantine.) With the exception of occasional landings in Calabria, the Sicilian Arabs coexisted peacefully with the peoples of the Italian peninsula. These were Lombards (Longobard descendants) and Byzantines in Calabria, Basilicata and Apulia, where Bari was the largest city.
> 
> Under the Byzantines' empire, Sicily enjoyed some contact with the East, but as part of a larger Arab empire having greater contact with China and India, Far Eastern developments such as paper (made from cotton or wood), the compass and Arabic numerals (actually Indian) arrived. So did Arab inventions, such as henna - though today's middle-class Sicilian obsession with artficial blondness is a twentieth-century phenomenon. Under the Arabs, Sicily and Spain found themselves highly developed compared to England and Continental northern Europe.
> 
> Byzantium hadn't forgotten Sicily, and in 1038 George Maniakes, at the head of an army of Byzantine-Greeks, Normans, Vikings and Lombards, attempted an invasion of Sicily without success. By the 1050s, the Pope, and some Norman knights from this failed adventure, were casting a long glance toward Sicily with an eye to conquest. This desire was later fueled by dissension among the island's Arabs, leading to support by the Emir of Syracuse for the Normans against the emirates of Enna and Palermo. Most of these internal problems developed after the ruling Fatimids moved their capital from Tunisia to Egypt, where they established Cairo (near ancient Memphis).
> 
> The Normans conquered Messina in 1061 and reached the gates of Palermo a decade later, removing from power the local emir, Yusuf Ibn Abdallah, but respecting Arab customs. Their conquest of Arab Sicily was slower than their conquest of Saxon England, which began in 1066 with the Battle of Hastings. Kasr Yanni was still ruled by its emir, Ibn Al-Hawas, who held out for years. His successor, Ibn Hamud, surrendered, and converted to Christianity, only in 1087. Initially, and for over a century, the Normans' Sicilian kingdom was the medieval epitome of multicultural tolerance. By 1200, this was beginning to change. While the Muslim-Arab influence continued well into the Norman era - particularly in art and architecture - it was not to endure. The Normans gradually "Latinized" Sicily, and this social process laid the groundwork for the introduction of Catholicism (as opposed to eastern Orthodoxy). Widespread conversion ensued, and by the 1280s there were few - if any - Muslims in Sicily. Yet, the mass immigration of north-African Arabs (and Berbers) was the greatest Sicilian immigration since that of the ancient Greeks, leaving today's Sicilians as Saracen as Hellenic.
> 
> While Norman government and law in Sicily were essentially European, introducing institutions such as the feudal system, at first they were profoundly influenced by Arab (and even Islamic) practices. Many statutes were universal, but in the earliest Norman period each Sicilian --Muslim, Christian, Jew-- was judged by the laws of his or her own faith.
> 
> When did the various Sicilian localities cease to be Arab (or Byzantine Greek)? There was not an immediate change. Following the Norman conquest, complete Latinization, fostered largely by the Roman Church and its liturgy, took the better part of two centuries, and even then there remained pockets of Byzantine influence in northeastern Sicily's Nebrodi Mountains.
> 
> Had the Normans not conquered Sicily, it might have evolved into an essentially Arab society not unlike that which survived in some parts of Spain into the later centuries of the Middle Ages, and the Sicilian vernacular language (as we know it) would have developed later. It is interesting to consider that general functional literacy among Sicilians was higher in 870 under the Arabs and Byzantines than it was in 1870 under the Italians (at about seventeen percent). In certain social respects, nineteenth-century Sicily still seemed very Arab, especially outside the largest cities, well into the early years of the twentieth century.
> 
> *About the Authors:* Luigi Mendola is the History Editor of Best of Sicily and author of several books. Palermo native Vincenzo Salerno, who contributed to this article, has written biographies of several famous Sicilians, including Frederick II and Giuseppe di Lampedusa.
> 
> Sicilian Peoples: The Arabs - Best of Sicily Magazine - Moors and Saracens in Sicilian History
> 
> BTW I think, without knowing it, that Bagher is the Persian version of Al-Baqir just like Reza/Rida. Baqir in Arabic has many meanings one of them is knowledgable, splitter (to rip something open), beloved one etc.
> 
> *More precisely Al-Baqir (nickname originally) means the one who splits knowledge open.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly don't pollute this peaceful thread with your usual nonsense. There is nothing called "Wahhabi". What you are referring to are Hanbalis who are present all across the Islamic world and have been that for 1150 + years. Hanbalis in KSA make up about 33% of the population. Some say even less (25%). They are mostly based in Najd which is 1 province out of many historical provinces of KSA. I am a Shafi'i Sunni Muslim personally. Nobody is annoying anyone for asking a question. Do you think that we hate our own sons and daughters of the land and the Ahl al-Bayt? Get your head checked at a doctor. Your behavior is ruining this thread. I am not going to reply so save your time.
> 
> BTW why should I even hate people that lived 1300 + years ago that I have never met? Let's assume that we are not talking about Ahl al-Bayt but just an ordinary person from anywhere on the planet.
> 
> Grow up dude. You think that Saudi Arabians and Arabs hate Iranians for being Iranians but you are wrong. You can do some research on your own if you speak Arabic. The tensions that exist now did not exist before 1979. As for the House of Saud nonsense they became a dynasty in 1744. So from 1744 until 1979, what was the trouble about since you seem to think that the current rivalry/geopolitical proxy wars are perpetual. BTW only in 1932 KSA become KSA and before that what is made up of KSA today was ruled by many different dynasties between 1744-1932 and before of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly take your medicine. I am dead serious. You are making up nonsense and lying as much as a the water volume in the Pacific Ocean. It is a waste of time for me to pick your nonsense apart as usual as you never learn and will continue to live in your own little bubble. Your nonsense does not fit into this thread and nobody is interested in your nonsense as usual. Not even your compatriot here which should say a lot. You are giving a very bad name to Iranians in this thread.
> 
> @WebMaster @Slav Defence @The Eagle @Emmie @Jango is it too much to ask for me to give this individual either 1) a warning, 2) tell him to stop polluting a peaceful thread with nonsense, 3) give him a 24 hour ban from this thread. I don't know what you are going to chose if you are even going to take action, but none of us Arab users here appreciate this peaceful chill thread to turn into a nonsense thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have nothing better to waste their time on.
> 
> There are 3 options as I see it.
> 
> 1) He is trolling deliberately.
> 
> 2) He is trying to get this thread closed again (not sure why it was ever closed to begin with, talk about us writing in Arabic was the excuse)
> 
> 3) He is really as ignorant as he often appears as.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back "home". How is life treating you, sister? What's post-Trump America like and did you finally visit Haiti?


Thanks! Life is busy barely get to travel outside of New york. 
How have you been?



pin gu said:


> @mohammad45
> 
> thanks to @Kaptaan topic about gharbzadegi and jalal al-ahmad
> 
> I downloaded his audio book and listened to it . book is from 1350 (1960) era but it shocked me that nearly everything Mr al-ahmad was worried about in those days is our today's problems
> 
> 
> why ? because it was closed for nearly 2 years ????


Only thread where we all got along no arguments and nothing.
Btw are you a linux user? ubuntu? mint? kali?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> Mohammad Jan, What are you talking about? Al Ahmad is dead for 48 years, How could he say in his book that ISIS is going to behead a 6 months kid in Syria only for being a Shia? Should he predicted the future when he was writing his book?


RIP to him,

I don't even know him, some kind of bitter sarcasm was used.


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> RIP to him,
> 
> I don't even know him, some kind of bitter sarcasm was used.


LOL, This Al Ahmad is not "الاحمد" in Arabic, It is "آل احمد". We are talking about Jalal Al-e-Ahmad "جلال آل‌ احمد". You don't know him?


----------



## Muhammed45

Kaptaan said:


> Thanks Mohammed. How I could wish away sectarianism. I absolutely deplore this Sunni/Shia fracture. Tragedy and suffering have ensued from such a non issue.


Sir, we witnessed. We are the alive witnesses and watching these sectarianism , 
Forgive me but i cannot close my eyes on their crimes in Muslim world. Sunnis have suffered too, only a biased sectarian would deny that Sunnis were not victims. 

The day Ale-Saud used General Zia ul Haq to massacre Shias, the day this cursed family became the roots of explosions in Sunni cities of Muslim countries, the day they armed ISIS in both Iraq and Syria, the day they killed almost 400 of our Hajis and dishonored them, the day they did 9/11, the day they stabbed Hamas and Palestinian oppressed Sunnis .... they became unforgivable. Iran didn't begin the war in Syria neither in Yemen nor in other Muslim states. 
I am sure that my Momin Sunni brothers are fed up with Ale-Saud but due to their loyalty to Ka'aba which i respect , they stayed silent. Doesn't matter, no one is going to attack KSA, they started all of those wars and Yemeni Muslims whether Shia or Sunni will give them what they deserved.



pin gu said:


> If it's about revenge and blood let me kindly show you real bloodsuckers
> 
> during ww1 and ww2 Iran lost 10 milion of its population (from 20 million )
> where was arabs there ?
> 
> our war with Iraq was power projection of americans , they shown whole world who is boss
> do you have problem with Iraq right now ? NO
> 
> during sanctions of Iran Bank markazi (90-91) our money lost its value maybe about 40%
> they stealed from little kids pigi banks and eveyone else . they destroyed Iran economy and Iran's future
> its funny you jumping on middle guys burning their embassy and the main guys walking in Iran and smiling in our faces
> who was behind these incidents ? arabs ? wahabies ?
> it was western countries will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry cant remember your reaction about these actions
> I simply don't accept your fake patriotism or Isamic ideas


So....
به یکی گفتن مراقب باش داری از پشت بوم میفتی ، هی رفت عقب رفت عقب، آخرش از اون ور پشت بوم افتاد. دردت چیه بچه؟ 
به جهنم که عاشق این سوسمار خوراهای حرامزاده ای.!



Cthulhu said:


> LOL, This Al Ahmad is not "الاحمد" in Arabic, It is "آل احمد". We are talking about Jalal Al-e-Ahmad "جلال آل‌ احمد". You don't know him?


Not exactly, haven't read his books. I remember something from high school, only his name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> Not exactly, haven't read his books. I remember something from high school, only his name


I haven't read his books either , But i know the guy is dead for 48 years, So i found it strange when you expected him to say something about what's going on today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> I haven't read his books either , But i know the guy is dead for 48 years, So i found it strange when you expected him to say something about what's going on today.


Just let me leave this peaceful thread and leave Arab brothers to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mugwop said:


> Thanks! Life is busy barely get to travel outside of New york.
> How have you been?
> 
> 
> Only thread where we all got along no arguments and nothing.
> Btw are you a linux user? ubuntu? mint? kali?



That's good to hear. Being busy is usually a very good sign.

I have been great. Finished my master's degree in chemical engineering this summer so no studying for me anytime soon. I don't expect to have as much free time as I used to either.

BTW, since you live in NYC, and we are present in this thread, do you know the Yemeni-American Youtuber Adam Saleh who has 3 million + followers? He is based in NYC.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Saleh

Apparently he is quite big among the Muslim diaspora in the US and the West in general. Just discovered him, lol. He is doing a lot of silly stuff but at the same time showing Arabs from a good side as well.

Seeing your avatar, I have to post this video of him with 3 million views.






This one is good too, lol:






This has 40 million views but it is a nasty video. I would never scare such a beautiful and cute child (his niece) like that.











BTW it was very peaceful until our Iranian neighbors reappeared outside of @pin gu of course who seems very friendly. Cheers to him. BTW maybe we can even reform our Azeri friend Mohammed and make him stop talking about sects 24/7 on PDF. Who knows? Anyway good to see you around again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mugwop said:


> This is the only thread where I found peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> That's good to hear. Being busy is usually a very good sign.
> 
> I have been great. Finished my master's degree in chemical engineering this summer so no studying for me anytime soon. I don't expect to have as much free time as I used to either.
> 
> BTW, since you live in NYC, and we are present in this thread, do you know the Yemeni-American Youtuber Adam Saleh who has 3 million + followers? He is based in NYC.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Saleh
> 
> Apparently he is quite big among the Muslim diaspora in the US and the West in general. Just discovered him, lol. He is doing a lot of silly stuff but at the same time showing Arabs from a good side as well.
> 
> Seeing your avatar, I have to post this video of him with 3 million views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is good too, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has 40 million views but it is a nasty video. I would never scare such a beautiful and cute child (his niece) like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW it was very peaceful until our Iranian neighbors reappeared outside of @pin gu of course who seems very friendly. Cheers to him. BTW maybe we can even reform our Azeri friend Mohammed and make him stop talking about sects 24/7 on PDF. Who knows? Anyway good to see you around again.



Congrats on completing your master's degree.

I have seen him sometimes but never seen trump supporters in the bronx. I did speak to slim his friend another youtuber. I was mad at him for not getting his revenge against the people who tried to jump him. It's a long story. 

He always picks on his little niece 



The SC said:


>


I am glad the moderators opened it but my rating privileges are canceled due to enormous complains by 1 specific group of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

pin gu said:


> @SALMAN F @Malik Alashter @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> I was watching godfather 3 again . at middle of film there was scene from sicily or palermo (Italy)
> with place named "BAGHERIA"
> it was funny moment to see that name in middle of godfather film
> 
> is this place related to Imam bagher (as) ?


Bro unfortunately I have no idea.


----------



## SALMAN F

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Amazing.
> 
> First recorded poem in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who remembers let alone still watches occasionally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SALMAN F @Malik Alashter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kuwaiti Girl
> 
> Another legend gone. He was always very popular in KSA.
> 
> 
> Arabian pearl trader Moqbil Al-Thukair (from Najd) and French jewler Cartier! - c1900
> 
> 
> 
> #MyArabia #Cartier #ArabianExcellence


 Last couple of years many Egyptian actors and actresses died and they were involved in daring romantic scenes yet no one said anything bad against them yet a Kuwaiti comedian who died but because he is a Shia they insulted him and they cursed him these people are pathetic even the actors were not spared from their filth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro unfortunately I have no idea.



See post 5075. I have already answered it bro. Read it carefully if you get the time.



Mugwop said:


> Congrats on completing your master's degree.
> 
> I have seen him sometimes but never seen trump supporters in the bronx. I did speak to slim his friend another youtuber. I was mad at him for not getting his revenge against the people who tried to jump him. It's a long story.
> 
> He always picks on his little niece
> 
> 
> I am glad the moderators opened it but my rating privileges are canceled due to enormous complains by 1 specific group of people.



Dear, I know nothing of such things. I just discovered him. BTW it is good to see that he has success and the people of his crew. They seem like genuinely nice people like most Yemenis are. There is a strong Yemeni community in the US, mainly NYC from what I know. Many very popular Yemeni restaurants.

Yes, his niece (Reema) is one of the cutest children that I have seen. She reminds me of one of my nieces.

I wonder which nationality that could be? You should complain about this decision.



SALMAN F said:


> Last couple of years many Egyptian actors and actresses died and they were involved in daring romantic scenes yet no one said anything bad against them yet a Kuwaiti comedian who died but because he is a Shia they insulted him and they cursed him these people are pathetic even the actors were not spared from their filth



99% of all Arabs did not care about his sect but admired him for his comedy, his movies and because many have memories from him. You can check the reactions on social media (Twitter in particular) and see what people are writing. He was always extremely popular in KSA and always spoke well of it.

But I agree, such behavior is pathetic. You should only judge a human based on his character and besides Abdul-Hussain never took part in politics.

For all I care he could have been a satanist. My "interest" in him was solely related to his profession. I did obviously not know him as a person.

BTW this is an amazing video. I have never seen someone from the Middle East ever score 100% Middle East in a DNA test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Sharif al-Hijaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

@Sharif al-Hijaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@SALMAN F 

There is nothing like shroogis and Marsh Arabs. You can't hate either of them. It is impossible.

It seems that half of the GCC is in Côte d'Azur (French Rivera/Southern France) currently. Shops, restaurants, beaches etc. Even more than usual. As if there were few Arabs (Maghrebis in particular) to begin with in France.

A lot of successful businessmen, investors, students etc. from the GCC have established a base in Southern France/Monaco. It's great to see. Reminds me of London.

Awesome.

سَــلامٌ عَــلى أَهـلي وَداري وَجـيـرَتـي وأُنسي وَقَلبي وَالكَرى وَشَبابي
(إبن حِجْر العسقلاني)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## Mugwop

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> See post 5075. I have already answered it bro. Read it carefully if you get the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, I know nothing of such things. I just discovered him. BTW it is good to see that he has success and the people of his crew. They seem like genuinely nice people like most Yemenis are. There is a strong Yemeni community in the US, mainly NYC from what I know. Many very popular Yemeni restaurants.
> 
> Yes, his niece (Reema) is one of the cutest children that I have seen. She reminds me of one of my nieces.
> 
> I wonder which nationality that could be? You should complain about this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of all Arabs did not care about his sect but admired him for his comedy, his movies and because many have memories from him. You can check the reactions on social media (Twitter in particular) and see what people are writing. He was always extremely popular in KSA and always spoke well of it.
> 
> But I agree, such behavior is pathetic. You should only judge a human based on his character and besides Abdul-Hussain never took part in politics.
> 
> For all I care he could have been a satanist. My "interest" in him was solely related to his profession. I did obviously not know him as a person.
> 
> BTW this is an amazing video. I have never seen someone from the Middle East ever score 100% Middle East in a DNA test.


In NYC Arabs are nice people but unfortunately they fight amongst them selves too much. It's not just adam and karim but happened between my friends too alot. 

Btw who is this guy hassan jamil? Do you know him?


----------



## SALMAN F

@Sharif al-Hijaz 

Mixing the modern technology and the urban city life ruin the entire show if they keep it about the bedeuan life it will be a good show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Evidence of a large Christian monastery (one of the earliest in the world) in modern-day Northwestern KSA (Hijaz - current day Tabuk province):

https://www.deepdyve.com/lp/wiley/c...ve-of-islam-kilwa-saudi-arabia-new-jn3k599qlT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Mugwop said:


> I am glad the moderators opened it but my rating privileges are canceled due to enormous complains by 1* specific group of people.*


Australian Aborigines?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Khafee said:


> Australian Aborigines?


It doesn't matter now. I am glad you are back on this forum. How's life in America?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Mugwop said:


> It doesn't matter now. I am glad you are back on this forum. How's life in America?


Claustrophobic, too many Red Indians running around. Oh wait.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Khafee said:


> Claustrophobic, too many Red Indians running around. Oh wait.........


Which state are you in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Mugwop said:


> Which state are you in?


Home of the Apache, rest on encrypted comm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Khafee said:


> Home of the Apache, rest on encrypted comm.


It's good to have you back on this forum. I am curious thou what happened to your title? Can you still hand out negative ratings? I can't even like a post now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Mugwop said:


> It's good to have you back on this forum. I am curious thou what happened to your title? Can you still hand out negative ratings? I can't even like a post now.



Title - I fried a TT's brain in real life, and they took my title 

Well contact a mod, you should at least be allowed to thank posts - must be a technical glitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Khafee said:


> Title - I fried a TT's brain in real life, and they took my title
> 
> Well contact a mod, you should at least be allowed to thank posts - must be a technical glitch.


Which TT may I ask?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Mugwop said:


> Which TT may I ask?



I want to know too,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

kibda sandwich (KSA after all)





*Saudi Arabian breakfast — a unique experience *​












Doctors and health experts strongly advise a healthy breakfast because it is like the fuel needed by the body’s engine to work and face the day. Breakfast time should be the most relaxed time and the best meal of the day.

The basic, everyday breakfast in most hotels in the city is continental or oriental and American breakfast with milk, tea, coffee, cornflakes, eggs and bread.
However, to get the best taste of Arabic food, particularly Saudi breakfast, one needs to visit the Habsburg restaurant Rosewood Corniche which serves Saudi-style breakfast which is both nourishing and characteristic of Arab cuisine.
*Maurizio, the executive Chef at Rosewood explained that they are inviting guests to have breakfast with a touch of Arabia; to start with very simple but important dishes of breakfast including foul, balila, flatbreads prepared in a saj oven and served with Zater, white goat cheese and labneh, grape leaves, falafel, fresh honeycomb, homemade dates jam, eggs (boiled, fried, poached, etc.), pancakes, waffles, pastries and fresh fruits, green and black olives, a thick cream cheese made by draining yoghurt through cheese cloth and then drizzled with olive oil, to eat with pieces of bread from hot loaves between sips of Arabic coffee or sweet tea in an Arabic atmosphere with music in the background.*
The flatbreads with Zater which is a mixture of thyme, salt, sumac and sesame seeds and eggs was especially prepared in front of the guests by Saudi Chef Adel Ateeq and Lebanese Chef Hassan Ahmed Fakeeh on request which enhanced the whole experience of an Arabic breakfast.
*Arabic breakfast is different in many ways from the European or continental cuisines as it includes a number of healthy dishes such as plain bread with labneh and Zater, foul mudumas, homemade jams, Hummus, dahl, halawa (traditional soft Saudi sweet), falafel, scrambled eggs or Shashukah – which is a Saudi variation of scrambled eggs with traditional yellow tea with mint or Turkish Coffee or Ahwe Sada or traditional Arabic coffee.
Hummus is equally popular for breakfast as it is an excellent appetizer and full of nutrition being made of olive oil and chopped chickpeas with salt, lemon and Tahini.
Foul is also a very popular breakfast food among both Arabs and expatriates who love to eat it with labneh, foul and bread with Zater. The unique combination of Arab and continental breakfast at Habsburg restaurant Rosewood Corniche made for a memorable morning by the sea.*
I tasted the homemade date jam with bread and Chef Adel made fresh saj bread with a Zater topping. I also enjoyed scrambled eggs and fresh labneh with a glass of orange juice.
The chef told Arab News about the special Arabic long-leafed aromatic tea served in a special tea bag with the breakfast. The presentation of the food was of superior quality and the beautiful morning view of the sea from the restaurant’s window gave the appetite a sharp edge.
Sherif El Mansoury, director of sales and marketing of Rosewood Corniche told Arab news that they started the daily Arabic breakfast cuisine to give more variety to the customers and that it will be available all the year round.
He also explained that the Rosewood hotel is always trying to give something better to its clientele. Last year they introduced two different themes in sea food. “People love to come here on weekends and international customers who are staying in the hotel can also have a taste of Saudi Arabia,” he said.
In Jeddah it is the custom for people to queue up to buy breakfast at the several restaurants in the city so Rosewood also wants to give its customers the full experience of the Arabic breakfast on their premises.
Saud Iqbal, assistant marketing manager told Arab News that Rosewood Corniche had two more restaurants dealing in Chinese and Japanese cuisine. The Chinese restaurant named Noodles and Ginza, the Japanese restaurant is open for business everyday. “We are trying to bring more variety to our customers and guests by providing them with a taste of different countries,” he said.
Rosewood is open for breakfast from 6-9:30 a.m. every morning on all days of the week.

Maurizio, the executive Chef at Rosewood explained that they are inviting guests to have breakfast with a touch of Arabia; to start with very simple but important dishes of breakfast including foul, balila, flatbreads prepared in a saj oven and served with Zater, white goat cheese and labneh, grape leaves, falafel, fresh honeycomb, homemade dates jam, eggs (boiled, fried, poached, etc.), pancakes, waffles, pastries and fresh fruits, green and black olives, a thick cream cheese made by draining yoghurt through cheese cloth and then drizzled with olive oil, to eat with pieces of bread from hot loaves between sips of Turkish coffee or sweet tea in an Arabic atmosphere with music in the background.

http://www.arabnews.com/news/524471









Some Saudi Arabian breakfast dishes live from Riyadh:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

@Khafee , are you able to take back your positive ratings as far as I remember two of them comes from you. I am sure you do not represent your government or do they represent you but still, I wouldn't like you to feel bad about it as I am truly against UAE government in case that you did not know when giving those.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

bsruzm said:


> @Khafee , are you able to take back your positive ratings as far as I remember two of them comes from you. I am sure you do not represent your government or do they represent you but still, I wouldn't like you to feel bad about it as I am truly against UAE government in case that you did not know when giving those.


I have even given +ve rating to Iranians, who contributed positively to the forum. You still are my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> I have even given +ve rating to Iranians, who contributed positively to the forum. You still are my brother.



Welcome back dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Are sweet potatoes cultivated in the Arab world? I am yet to see any in person but they could easily be cultivated due to the climate and land available. I am asking because I have just discovered them recently and they are very tasty and one of the most healthy vegetables out there. Great as a source for protein. They are also anti-inflammatory and contain important antioxidant properties.

Of course I could do my own research and I did that but I could not find much other than individual persons growing them in their gardens or in their farms in KSA and other Arab countries.

I was more thinking about large scale production? They are quite expensive in the West for a potato, much more expensive than ordinary potatoes for example. In Spain they are grown locally.
















When I made them by myself in the oven I used the recipe in the first video but also improvised a bit myself.

This recipe by Jamie Oliver is also good. Remember the sweet paprika.






I can highly recommend trying those sweet potatoes. I did not know about them until very recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

I love them baked, can't do the fries though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> I love them baked, can't do the fries though.



The ones that I bought in the store were huge for a potato. As in almost a small watermelon size, made in Buraydah. I have never seen something like that before. I used my most sharp knife to cut them, lol.

I just chopped them like Jamie Oliver did it in that video I linked to. I do not think that I would be able to make those fries. Wait, I probably could but it would take an eternity to chop them that precisely. The most important thing is a good quality oven and a few spices that you can add and of course some high-quality extra virgin olive oil. For instance one from Palestine or Northern KSA.

I know that they are hugely popular in the US (I think that it is an American "invention") but I have never seen them in the Arab world anywhere. I am curious if some Arab countries produce them in large numbers. If they can grow in Spain, they can also grow in the Arab world.

Anyway I think that I am in love. Now I won't eat rice, bulgur etc. all the time but sweet potatoes at least 1-2 times each weak.

BTW how are you doing bro? Is everything well with your studies? Don't focus too much on the situation of the region and politics as a whole (I need to stop doing it as well to this degree) as it is useless and a cause of distraction and even sometimes stress. We should however try to influence the decision makers and do our outmost as a people to try to change the ills and retain the good qualities in the societies but we should rather do that in person than online.

@TheCamelGuy have you tried sweet potatoes and are they also sold in the Netherlands? Do you know if they are produced in Iraq on a large scale? I have never heard about that in any Arab country. I think that we should use them instead of ordinary potatoes. Much tastier and most importantly healthier too. They are a great source for protein for those of us who train a bit and try to keep in form.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> The ones that I bought in the store were huge for a potato. As in almost a small watermelon size, made in Buraydah. I have never seen something like that before. I used my most sharp knife to cut them, lol.
> 
> I just chopped them like Jamie Oliver did it in that video I linked to. I do not think that I would be able to make those fries. Wait, I probably could but it would take an eternity to chop them that precisely. The most important thing is a good quality oven and a few spices that you can add and of course some high-quality extra virgin olive oil. For instance one from Palestine or Northern KSA.
> 
> I know that they are hugely popular in the US (I think that it is an American "invention") but I have never seen them in the Arab world anywhere. I am curious if some Arab countries produce them in large numbers. If they can grow in Spain, they can also grow in the Arab world.
> 
> Anyway I think that I am in love. Now I won't eat rice, bulgur etc. all the time but sweet potatoes at least 1-2 times each weak.
> 
> BTW how are you doing bro? Is everything well with your studies? Don't focus too much on the situation of the region and politics as a whole (I need to stop doing it as well to this degree) as it is useless and a cause of distraction and even sometimes stress. We should however try to influence the decision makers and do our outmost as a people to try to change the ills and retain the good qualities in the societies but we should rather do that in person than online.
> 
> @TheCamelGuy have you tried sweet potatoes and are they also sold in the Netherlands? Do you know if they are produced in Iraq on a large scale? I have never heard about that in any Arab country. I think that we should use them instead of ordinary potatoes. Much tastier and most importantly healthier too. They are a great source for protein for those of us who train a bit and try to keep in form.



You know I don't remember seeing them in Palestine but my family used to always make it growing up, I thought it was some Arab thing, lol. 

In the US there is no middle ground btw, we have small ones or enormous sized ones. I rarely eat sweet potatoes, but when I do I end feasting on them the whole day and eating way too much. 

I am good, been studying really hard and yeah don't like debating much on politics anymore. I follow up still but make specific times for it during the week. Took my first exam which I'm positive I four-o-ed. Studying for the remaining ones. I don't talk much about that just to remain anonymous, but I'm close to finishing undergrad. How is it going with you? You finished correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> You know I don't remember seeing them in Palestine but my family used to always make it growing up, I thought it was some Arab thing, lol.
> 
> In the US there is no middle ground btw, we have small ones or enormous sized ones. I rarely eat sweet potatoes, but when I do I end feasting on them the whole day and eating way too much.
> 
> I am good, been studying really hard and yeah don't like debating much on politics anymore. I follow up still but make specific times for it during the week. Took my first exam which I'm positive I four-o-ed. Studying for the remaining ones. I don't talk much about that just to remain anonymous, but I'm close to finishing undergrad. How is it going with you? You finished correct?



That's probably due to your upbringing in the US. For me those sweet potatoes were a completely new culinary experience. A great one in fact.

I started reading about them a bit and watched some videos on Youtube in Arabic and English. Apparently it is quite common for Americans to grow them in their gardens which I found quite cool.

I am not debating politics in detail here or elsewhere as I used to either expect for the occasional discussion or whenever someone here deliberately tries to provoke Arabs or wind us up.

I am really happy to hear that you are doing well with your studies. Please continue and try not to waste your time with too many online discussions or other wasteful pursuits. I used to do it when I was studying and it was a waste of time mostly.

Another thing that I used when studying, especially right before exams, was to do more physical exercise than I use to. It's really helpful with potential stress and I usually became more energetic and more motivated during the exam period. Good for your health too. Same with healthy eating. It's really helpful, at least it was for me. Prayers too.

Yes, I finished my Master's degree in chemical engineering this summer. Starting work this October so I won't have much time for online activities. However I might be lurking here from time to time (elsewhere too) and I probably will be active (but much less) whenever something important occurs. Social media too of course although I have cut down on that ages ago. That tends to be the case the older you get IMO. You being to focus on real life events.

Anyway my goal is to use my energy, time and political passion in regards to the Arab world in the "real life" rather than online. I am sure that there are many private organizations or even student ones aimed at doing such things by Arab and Muslim communities in the US. At least they exist in the West (Europe) and back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The Iranians are claiming North Korean (which again is old USSR technology given to North Korea by Ukraine in the 1990's) achievements as their own and using their missile technology and displaying it as their own!




















صورة لمحرك RD-250 وصاروخ هوسونغ 12











http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/117485/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911201388365062144
A real hero.

Am I asking for too much if I ask moderators @The Eagle @Jungibaaz @waz @Horus @Zaki @Emmie @Manticore to reopen this thread for the occasion of the Saudi Arabian National Day?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/happy-birth-day-to-our-beloved-saudi-arabia-ksa.279349/

Thanks a lot in advance.

#*نبايعك_يا_وطن* is a top 3 trend on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

"United Arab Emirates' Smart Goverment Intiative Begins With Elektronet!

Elektronet is awarded the tender for UAE's Smart Government Initiative by the Ministry of Interior.The scope of the project is defined as the digital transformation of all the government services for citizens and residents living in UAE."






Note: Elektronet is a Turkish company, has been providing end-to-end, turn-key technology solutions and products for the banking and finance industry, SMEs and state institutions with a 20 year experience in the information and communication technology sector.

@Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

@EgyptianAmerican , what's with the flag?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Saudi pilot flies with father in cockpit *





A Flynas pilot insisted on taking his father with him into the cockpit on a flight from Riyadh to Al-Baha. Abdullah Al-Ghamdi made the gesture in gratitude for what his father had done for him to make him a pilot. He said his father was confined to hospital in Riyadh and he took him on the flight to get him out of depression. "I was determined to have my father with me on the same flight so that I can serve him," he said. The pilot circulated a picture of him with his father in the cockpit on Snapshat and was immediately showered with words of praise by the app's users. "I wanted to tell my father that I was flying that huge aircraft only because of his support and prayers," Al-Ghamdi said.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/518198/SAUDI-ARABIA/Saudi-pilot

*Saga of sacrifice *
*Touching story of a Saudi child donating bone marrow to his brother *






Ziyad suffers from an acute form of leukemia and has undergone previously chemotherapy treatment in Saudi Arabia, but with no success.— Courtesy photos

By Meriem Al Jaber

A SAUDI boy named Ahmad Rakan Al-Shammari was offered the Medal of Courage by the Mayo Clinic in the United States for his humane and magnanimous conduct toward his brother to whom he donated bone marrow. One of the boy’s most oft-quoted phrases was : “If my brother needs anything else while I’m under anesthesia please take it.”

Al Arabiya contacted his father Rakan Al-Shammari who is currently with both of his children in the United States. As conveyed by the father, Ahmad’s little brother namely Ziyad suffers from an acute form of leukemia and has undergone previously chemotherapy treatment in Saudi Arabia, but with no success.

Ziyad was transferred to the Mayo Clinic in the United States where all of Al-Shammari family members were tested for a bone marrow potential donor.

Ahmed was the perfect match for Ziyad. Ahmad’s mother was reluctant at first as she was afraid of the consequences of such an operation, but Ahmad’s resilience and insistence to donate his bone marrow to his little brother convinced both parents.

Prior to the operation, the young boy was questioned by the doctors in charge. The doctors assured Ahmad that he was in no way obliged to proceed with the operation or to donate bone marrow, but the young boy’s answers fully convinced the medical team.

The operation was carried out last Thursday.

In the operating room, the medical team operated along a translator and when they demanded of the boy if he wanted anything before being anesthetized his response was: “Yes, if my brother needs anything else while I am still under anesthesia, please take it and do not return it to me”.

While the translator was conveying Ahmad’s wishes, the medical team was touched by the boy’s words. Afterwards, some team members couldn’t hold their composure and had even to leave the operating room.

The father further added that the operation succeeded by the grace of God and considered it a good omen that it coincided with the date of the Saudi National Holiday. He also confirmed that Ahmad’s health was good and that the boy already left the hospital while Ziyad was still in intensive care.

Furthermore, he stated that the treatment plan needed 100 days to reap any concrete form of success and continued by saying that: “We will stay in America for 3 months to be reassured of Ziyad’s health.”

In addition, Al-Shammari explains that he works in the Ministry of Health in Hafar Al-Batin and took a leave of one year from work, which ends in the month of Rabee Al-Awwal, to foresee his child’s condition.

The father has four children, one of whom he barely saw since she was born. In fact, his daughter Jawhara is about one year old now.

Moreover, he explained that in the past 9 months upon learning of Ziyad’s leukemia, Al-Shammari’s wife was also pregnant at that time, and was about to give birth. Yet by turn of fate, while Ziyad was brought to Dammam to undergo treatment in a specialized hospital, his mother gave birth to the little girl in the King Fahad Specialist Hospital. The two facilities where both mother and child stayed were adjacent and only separated by a wall. A few days later, other Al-Shammari family members were entrusted with the newborn child “Jawhara”.

The parents have not seen her since then as they have been taking care of Ziyad for 11 months traveling with him to the United States when the chemotherapy treatment failed. — Al Arabiya English

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/518311/SAUDI-ARABIA/Saudi-child

*A centenarian who shuns city and family to live in desert *






Mulfi Al-Harbi with his herd of sheep in Thuwairat desert, northwest of Asyah. — Okaz photo

Othman Al-Shallash

Okaz/Saudi Gazette

ASYAH – Hundred-year-old Mulfi Bin Sharaan Al-Areema Al-Harbi does not want to live in a city and preferred to live in the desert with his herd of sheep.

Al-Harbi does not bother about what is happening around him in Thuwairat desert, northwest of Asyah, but he uses a transistor radio to know about developments around the world.

He listened to the news, prayer times, the Qur’an and other programs on the radio.

Al-Harbi has been living in the desert away from his family for several years, bracing challenges of the desert weather, which fluctuates between extreme cold and sweltering heat. He depended on dates and milk to maintain his health and slept in the open air.

Al-Harbi remembers many of the historical incidents in the Kingdom. He recollected his long desert trips to Jordan with his wives and Abdullah Al-Shurada, a friend from Qassim. They purchase sheep and other livestock in Jordan and sold them in Buraidah.

“Then the journey took two months. We used to start our journey in the winter to avoid the extreme hot climate in the Kingdom,” he explained.

“In one of our journeys we did not have water to quench thirst and we lost our camel. We had a very difficult time. Fortunately we found the camel after a long search and it gave us a new lease of life,” he pointed out.

Al-Harbi continued: “In the early years of King Faisal’s rule we purchased a camel for SR400 and sold it in Buraidah for SR800.”

Al-Harbi said he adapted to the life in desert after staying in the hot weather for a long period. “I cannot leave this place now because I have been living here since my childhood,” he told Okaz/Saudi Gazette.

He detested the Internet, cell phones and television. “I can understand what’s happening around the world from the radio and the travelers passing by.”

Al-Harbi enjoys good health even at the age of 100 because of his desert life, taking natural food and drinks. “Drinking a lot of water every day protects me from diseases,” he added.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/518339/SAUDI-ARABIA/Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

bsruzm said:


> @EgyptianAmerican , what's with the flag?



That's an older Egyptian flag.




Flag of the Kingdom of Egypt(1922–1958)

The green signifies the agricultural nature of the country, others say it symbolizes Islam.

The three stars represented the three religious communities of the country: Muslims, Christians, and Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mahatir

EgyptianAmerican said:


> That's an older Egyptian flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flag of the Kingdom of Egypt(1922–1958)
> 
> The green signifies the agricultural nature of the country, others say it symbolizes Islam.
> 
> The three stars represented the three religious communities of the country: Muslims, Christians, and Jews.



Abdulnasser el kalb ruined all this , ra7 yed3am shewayet 3alam ta3bana el naharda beyeshtemo fe masr .


----------



## KediKesenFare3



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913475749360873472



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915241539194023937
See this fantastic Twitter page about the environment in KSA and how to protect it more.

https://twitter.com/ksa_24t?lang=ar

*Ashoura and the controversy among Saudi Shiites*
Tuesday, 3 October 2017




Hassan Al Mustafa

Ashoura rituals are no longer a religious ceremony, which Shiites mark across the world. It has become a topic for debate between different movements and groups.

Citizens in Saudi Arabia observe Ashoura during the first 10 days of Muharram. Extensive preparations are made including several activities ranging from religious sermons, mourning, exhibitions, plays and blood donation campaigns. These events do not only reflect a religious duty but also express one’s desire to make an appearance.

Serious manifestations of remembering Imam Hussein appeared in Iraq after the third Gulf War in 2003 as their flagellation rituals began to include “tatbir,” i.e. using a sword to beat their heads, and “zanjeel,” i.e. using a chain with blades to beat their backs.

This is in addition to journeys in which people walk during the Arba’een to mark 40 days after the day of Ashoura, to Hussein’s tomb for days. There are other strange and primitive traditions which were inherited from Pakistan, Afghanistan and India and they include crawling on the ground or walking on burning coal.

*‘Suppressed culture’*
These rituals can be sociologically and anthropologically interpreted as expressions of a “suppressed culture” that has lived on the margins for years although it has what it views a historical and religious legitimacy.

After the fall of Saddam Hussein’s regime, this culture found itself free of all restraints that prevented it from expressing itself. Therefore, it began to spontaneously express itself in a manner where religious rites are mixed up with tribal ones.

The way Shiites expressed themselves and exposed the faults, which resulted from being marginalized for so long. This was a result of the elimination policy which the Baath Party practiced in Iraq during its time in power. It was also a reaction to attacks by al-Qaeda and ISIS later.

Like any religious ritual, there is no single accurate and final interpretation of Ashura rituals. They do not submit to rational standards in general but rather to acceptance and obedience

Hassan Al Mustafa

*Rituals in this case reflect the politics, culture and social norms rather than a commitment to the teachings of Ahl Al-Bayt. Even the narratives – which those who perform these rituals tell you – are carefully selected according to what suits them as many texts actually contradict their practices and oppose them.*

Shiite citizens in Saudi Arabia were affected by what happened in Iraq in 2003. The events there affected the entire region politically and culturally, but the increased practice of rituals by Shiites in Iraq had great influence on Shiites in the Gulf in general.

This is why we started to hear clerics calling on people to participate in self-flagellation rituals. A strange rhetoric that depends on metaphysics, dreams and myths began to develop while portraying Ahl Al-Bayt imams as people above humans or as men with superpowers. It is the same image drawn for Sufi saints or for Jesus in Christianity.

*Doubting rituals*
Debates about these rituals among Saudi Shiites can be seen in the articles published in local news websites or social networks and during preachers’ and intellectuals’ lectures. In fact, the controversy reflects the society’s development and growing awareness.

Saudi Shiites are not a monolith and they are not a closed uniform community that walks like a herd of sheep behind a certain religious leader as some people imagine. They are like other social groups in Saudi Arabia, a community that’s culturally and socially diverse as there are several religious and liberal movements that engage in a real discourse that has resulted in several changes.

Here is a guide to the ideas circulating during Ashoura:

1. The movement of traditional clerics which represents a wide group that believes in the importance of commemorating Ahl Al-Bayt and holding ceremonies away from politics. These events mainly focus on detailing Hussein’s virtues and the Karbala incident. This movement does not adopt “tatbir” or “zanjeel.” The movement’s prominent clerics include Sheikh Hussein al-Omran and the late Sheikh Abdulhamid al-Khati.

2. A movement that consists of the Shirazi school that follows late Sayyid Mohammad al-Shirazi and another school that follows the “Walaai” doctrine represented by the late Sheikh Jawad Tabrizi and Ayatollah Hussain Vahid Khorasani. This is in addition to a third group called “Sheikhism” which is mainly present in al-Ahsa and Dammam. This group follows the teachings of late Mirza Hassan al-Haeri al-Ehqaqi.

While they have some differences, all these three movements support self-flagellation rituals and other practices considered unusual for the majority of Saudi Shiites. The problem with this group is that it attempts to monopolize Shiism and accuses those who oppose it of “weak loyalties to Ahl Al-Bayt.”

Extremists among this movement adopt a fundamentalist rhetoric similar to that adopted by the likes of Yasser al-Habib and Sayyid Mujtaba Hussaini Shirazi. They harshly criticize figures like Sayyid Mohammed Hussein Fadlallah, Sheikh Ahmad al-Waeli and Sheikh Abdulhadi al-Fadli because they reject the fundamentalist sectarian interpretation of Imam Hussein’s biography.

3. The Centrist movement aims to present the Karbala incident in a modern way and without narrating any myths. However, this movement “lacks the required bravery” as some would say and it does not engage in any critical discussions with clerics from the aforementioned school above.

This movement’s most prominent figure is Ayatollah Sayyid Mounir al-Khabbaz who has worked on presenting a moderate rhetoric rooted at the ideas of Sayyid Mohammed Hussein Fadlallah and Sayyid Mohammed Baqer al-Sadar. However, due to social pressures, Khabbaz does not criticize practices like “tatbir” as he wants to avoid debate with fundamentalists and to maintain unity, as his followers claim. He perhaps avoids it out of respect and courtesy for his teachers Mirza Tabrizi and Hussain Vahid Khorasani.

4. Reformist movement is a movement that rejects the metaphysical image promoted by the Shirazi movement when explaining Ashoura rituals. This movement frankly and directly criticizes this approach and believes that remaining silent over such practices poses a threat to “Shiism,” “distorts the renaissance of Imam Hussein” and contributes “to generalizing a culture of ignorance and backwardness.”

Among those who form the backbone of this “enlightment” movement are Sheikh Hassan al-Saffar, Sheikh Hussein al-Mustafa, Sayyid Hassan al-Nimr and Sayyid Mohammed Rida al-Salman.

5. This fifth movement views Ashoura rituals as a result of religious phenomenon and as a human, social and cultural behavior, i.e. it does not grant these rituals any sanctity that shields them from criticism. This movement deals with these rituals as a matter on which the standards of social and anthropological studies apply. Tawfiq Al-Saif is perhaps one of the most prominent experts in this field in Saudi Arabia.

*Accurate interpretation*
Like any religious ritual, there is no single accurate and final interpretation of Ashoura rituals. They do not submit to rational standards in general but rather to acceptance and obedience. They are the product of spiritual sentiments and self-certainty.

According to this interpretation, they resemble “faith” and “love.” Both is personal and from the heart and which cannot be measured by reason alone.

Therefore, this fifth movement looks at the religious phenomenon via a neutral approach while culturally interpreting it and analyzing the factors that influence it without being part of it.

It believes this phenomenon is part of the individual’s and society’s freedom to practice religious rituals without any compulsions. However, this movement with its secular tendency also offers strong critique that rejects “primitive” behaviors like “tatbir” and walking on burning coal because they lack rationality and violate man’s dignity and humanity.

This discourse within the Saudi Shiite society is beneficial and necessary, and it’s important that it continues without the interference of any official or higher religious authority as it will produce more modern ideas that keep up with progress, strengthen belief in plurality, decrease the extent of fundamentalism and sectarianism and make people more able to think freely, without fear or control from clergy or others.

_This article is also available in Arabic._

___________________________
Hassan AlMustafa is Saudi journalist with interest in middle east and Gulf politics. His writing focuses on social media, Arab youth affairs and Middle Eastern societal matters. His twitter handle is @halmustafa.

Last Update: Tuesday, 3 October 2017 KSA 12:34 - GMT 09:34

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/vi...-and-the-controversy-among-Saudi-Shiites.html

Great in depth article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The British Council considers Arabic as the second most important language of the future.

https://www.britishcouncil.org/sites/default/files/languages-for-the-future-report.pdf

http://metro.co.uk/2015/07/12/this-is-why-we-all-need-to-learn-arabic-5292162/

*Arabic* (Arabic: العَرَبِيَّة‎‎, _al-ʻarabiyyah_ [ʔalʕaraˈbij.ja] (

 listen) or Arabic: عَرَبِيّ‎‎ _ʻarabī_ [ˈʕarabiː, ʕaraˈbij] (

 listen)) is a Central Semitic language that was first spoken in Iron Age northwestern Arabia and is now the _lingua franca_ of the Arab world.[4]Arabic is also the liturgical language of 1.7 billion Muslims.[5][6][7] It is one of six official languages of the United Nations.[8] It is named after the Arabs, a term initially used to describe peoples living from Mesopotamia in the east to the Anti-Lebanon mountains in the west, and from northwestern Arabia to the Sinai in the south.

Arabic is considered, in its standard form and dialects, a single language; it is spoken by perhaps as many as 422 million speakers (native and non-native) in the Arab world,[9] making it one of the five most spoken languages in the world.

The modern written language (Modern Standard Arabic) is derived from the language of the Quran (known as Classical Arabic or Quranic Arabic). It is widely taught in schools and universities, and is used to varying degrees in workplaces, government, and the media. The two formal varieties are grouped together as Literary Arabic, which is the official language of 26 states and the liturgical language of Islam. Modern Standard Arabic largely follows the grammatical standards of Quranic Arabic and uses much of the same vocabulary. However, it has discarded some grammatical constructions and vocabulary that no longer have any counterpart in the spoken varieties, and has adopted certain new constructions and vocabulary from the spoken varieties. Much of the new vocabulary is used to denote concepts that have arisen in the post-Quranic era, especially in modern times.

Arabic is written with the Arabic alphabet, which is an abjad script and is written from right-to-left although the spoken varieties are sometimes written in ASCII Latin from left-to-right with no standardized orthography.

Arabic has influenced many languages around the globe throughout its history. Some of the most influenced languages are Persian, Turkish, Urdu, Kurdish, Bosnian, Kazakh, Bengali, Hindi, Malay, Maldivian, Indonesian, Pashto, Punjabi, Tagalog, Sindhi and Hausa and some languages in parts of Africa. During the Middle Ages, Literary Arabic was a major vehicle of culture in Europe, especially in science, mathematics and philosophy. As a result, many European languages have also borrowed many words from it. Many words of Arabic origin are also found in ancient languages like Latin and Greek. Arabic influence, mainly in vocabulary, is seen in European languages, mainly Spanish owing to both the proximity of Christian European and Muslim Arab civilizations and 800 years of Arabic culture and language in the Iberian Peninsula, referred to in Arabic as al-Andalus. Balkan languages, including Greek, have also acquired a significant number of Arabic words through contact with Ottoman Turkish.

Arabic has also borrowed words from other languages including Greek and Persian in medieval times, and contemporary European languages such as English and French in modern times.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon




----------



## Falcon29

@Sharif al-Hijaz 

You are very knowledgable on Arab history, culture, norms, etc... and in general just come off as an really intelligent person. Although I'm really impressed by your historical/cultural knowledge. How did that happen? Did you learn this stuff out of curiosity and fascination or someone taught you this growing back? If Saudi Arabia ever has elections you should run, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> You are very knowledgable on Arab history, culture, norms, etc... and in general just come off as an really intelligent person. Although I'm really impressed by your historical/cultural knowledge. How did that happen? Did you learn this stuff out of curiosity and fascination or someone taught you this growing back? If Saudi Arabia ever has elections you should run, lol.



Thanks for the praise bro but I do think that you overestimate my knowledge. I am no professor.

Well, it is a combination of personal interests, having read a lot of books on such topics and the family always being open for knowledge in this regard.

When that happens you will not see my name appear anywhere. I would prefer to influence or pull the strings from behind the curtain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

kibda sandwich (KSA after all)





*Saudi Arabian breakfast — a unique experience *​












Doctors and health experts strongly advise a healthy breakfast because it is like the fuel needed by the body’s engine to work and face the day. Breakfast time should be the most relaxed time and the best meal of the day.

The basic, everyday breakfast in most hotels in the city is continental or oriental and American breakfast with milk, tea, coffee, cornflakes, eggs and bread.
However, to get the best taste of Arabic food, particularly Saudi breakfast, one needs to visit the Habsburg restaurant Rosewood Corniche which serves Saudi-style breakfast which is both nourishing and characteristic of Arab cuisine.
*Maurizio, the executive Chef at Rosewood explained that they are inviting guests to have breakfast with a touch of Arabia; to start with very simple but important dishes of breakfast including foul, balila, flatbreads prepared in a saj oven and served with Zater, white goat cheese and labneh, grape leaves, falafel, fresh honeycomb, homemade dates jam, eggs (boiled, fried, poached, etc.), pancakes, waffles, pastries and fresh fruits, green and black olives, a thick cream cheese made by draining yoghurt through cheese cloth and then drizzled with olive oil, to eat with pieces of bread from hot loaves between sips of Arabic coffee or sweet tea in an Arabic atmosphere with music in the background.*
The flatbreads with Zater which is a mixture of thyme, salt, sumac and sesame seeds and eggs was especially prepared in front of the guests by Saudi Chef Adel Ateeq and Lebanese Chef Hassan Ahmed Fakeeh on request which enhanced the whole experience of an Arabic breakfast.
*Arabic breakfast is different in many ways from the European or continental cuisines as it includes a number of healthy dishes such as plain bread with labneh and Zater, foul mudumas, homemade jams, Hummus, dahl, halawa (traditional soft Saudi sweet), falafel, scrambled eggs or Shashukah – which is a Saudi variation of scrambled eggs with traditional yellow tea with mint or Turkish Coffee or Ahwe Sada or traditional Arabic coffee.
Hummus is equally popular for breakfast as it is an excellent appetizer and full of nutrition being made of olive oil and chopped chickpeas with salt, lemon and Tahini.
Foul is also a very popular breakfast food among both Arabs and expatriates who love to eat it with labneh, foul and bread with Zater. The unique combination of Arab and continental breakfast at Habsburg restaurant Rosewood Corniche made for a memorable morning by the sea.*
I tasted the homemade date jam with bread and Chef Adel made fresh saj bread with a Zater topping. I also enjoyed scrambled eggs and fresh labneh with a glass of orange juice.
The chef told Arab News about the special Arabic long-leafed aromatic tea served in a special tea bag with the breakfast. The presentation of the food was of superior quality and the beautiful morning view of the sea from the restaurant’s window gave the appetite a sharp edge.
Sherif El Mansoury, director of sales and marketing of Rosewood Corniche told Arab news that they started the daily Arabic breakfast cuisine to give more variety to the customers and that it will be available all the year round.
He also explained that the Rosewood hotel is always trying to give something better to its clientele. Last year they introduced two different themes in sea food. “People love to come here on weekends and international customers who are staying in the hotel can also have a taste of Saudi Arabia,” he said.
In Jeddah it is the custom for people to queue up to buy breakfast at the several restaurants in the city so Rosewood also wants to give its customers the full experience of the Arabic breakfast on their premises.
Saud Iqbal, assistant marketing manager told Arab News that Rosewood Corniche had two more restaurants dealing in Chinese and Japanese cuisine. The Chinese restaurant named Noodles and Ginza, the Japanese restaurant is open for business everyday. “We are trying to bring more variety to our customers and guests by providing them with a taste of different countries,” he said.
Rosewood is open for breakfast from 6-9:30 a.m. every morning on all days of the week.

Maurizio, the executive Chef at Rosewood explained that they are inviting guests to have breakfast with a touch of Arabia; to start with very simple but important dishes of breakfast including foul, balila, flatbreads prepared in a saj oven and served with Zater, white goat cheese and labneh, grape leaves, falafel, fresh honeycomb, homemade dates jam, eggs (boiled, fried, poached, etc.), pancakes, waffles, pastries and fresh fruits, green and black olives, a thick cream cheese made by draining yoghurt through cheese cloth and then drizzled with olive oil, to eat with pieces of bread from hot loaves between sips of Turkish coffee or sweet tea in an Arabic atmosphere with music in the background.

http://www.arabnews.com/news/524471









Some Saudi Arabian breakfast dishes live from Riyadh:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Big fan of Fahad Matar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Full Moon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> @Full Moon


This mercenary clown like most of the Palestinians he was with the Shia but after he was kicked out from Kuwait he started his obsession with the Shias 

why are you tagging full moon he is an obsessed,angry and hateful individual


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> This mercenary clown like most of the Palestinians he was with the Shia but after he was kicked out from Kuwait he started his obsession with the Shias
> 
> why are you tagging full moon he is an obsessed,angry and hateful individual
> View attachment 447730



I like him by large. He speaks a lot of sense when it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah's and their agenda in the Arab world. As well as other topics. What do you mean "he was with the Shia"? I don't think that he was ever a Shia. Not that it matters as there are millions of Shias who are critical of the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime.

Some of his videos are absolutely hilarious regardless of anything.

That's not the @Full Moon that I know and that is Khalid al-Mihdar. Nice mustache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> I like him by large. He speaks a lot of sense when it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah's and their agenda in the Arab world. As well as other topics. What do you mean "he was with the Shia"? I don't think that he was ever a Shia. Not that it matters as there are millions of Shias who are critical of the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime.
> 
> Some of his videos are absolutely hilarious regardless of anything.
> 
> That's not the @Full Moon that I know and that is Khalid al-Mihdar. Nice mustache.


He was working with the Shias when he was in Kuwait and his filthy clown doesn't know how to talk without insulting people 

He attack the Shias as whole and not just wilayat al faqih or the iranian government 
Also he is mutabbil to al saud more than the Saudis before the problem with Qatar he was glorifying erdogan 

Doesn't Matter if that was khalid al mihdhar he is an obsessed and hateful creature with angry look and silly mustache like full moon


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> He was working with the Shias when he was in Kuwait and his filthy clown doesn't know how to talk without insulting people
> 
> He attack the Shias as whole and not just wilayat al faqih or the iranian government
> Also he is mutabbil to al saud more than the Saudis before the problem with Qatar he was glorifying erdogan
> 
> Doesn't Matter if that was khalid al mihdhar he is an obsessed and hateful creature with angry look and silly mustache like full moon



I don't know his history well. Just watched a few videos before. He is a good comedian though and some of his points are spot on although they come across rather undiplomatically at times. No problem for me though.

Well, at least now he is anti-Qatar and MB so that is always something, lol.

I think that Khalid has a determined look. It must have been a Jew that took the photo.

Did you notice Taha al-Dulaimi as well? He appeared out of nowhere. He must live in exile in Jordan right now. Another comedian at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> I don't know his history well. Just watched a few videos before. He is a good comedian though and some of his points are spot on although they come across rather undiplomatically at times. No problem for me though.
> 
> Well, at least now he is anti-Qatar and MB so that is always something, lol.
> 
> I think that Khalid has a determined look. It must have been a Jew that took the photo.
> 
> Did you notice Taha al-Dulaimi as well? He appeared out of nowhere. He must live in exile in Jordan right now. Another comedian at times.


He is like most Palestinians who always change sides 

Taha al dulaimi doesn't appear on tv anymore he is active on youtube he is the most hateful scumbag on earth like yasser al habib

Anyway I tagged you in this thread I think you were banned at the time take a look

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arab-world-wont-be-led-by-tehran-or-ankara-u-a-e-says.535636/

About khalid that's why I compare him to full moon I just imagine he looks like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> He is like most Palestinians who always change sides
> 
> Taha al dulaimi doesn't appear on tv anymore he is active on youtube he is the most hateful scumbag on earth like yasser al habib
> 
> Anyway I tagged you in this thread I think you were banned at the time take a look
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arab-world-wont-be-led-by-tehran-or-ankara-u-a-e-says.535636/
> 
> About khalid that's why I compare him to full moon I just imagine he looks like him



Taha al-Dulaimi is too radical. While I mostly agree with his criticism aimed at you know who and what, I do not like his generalizations. If I recall when things were at their ugliest 3-4 years ago, his plans was to flood Southern Iraq by destroying the Mosul dam. I think Daesh were inspired by his blabbering.






Him and Yasser al-Habib should make a show together.

What a joke thread that states the obvious with the same 4-5 trolls foaming and wanting their few seconds of "fame" on PDF. Just a joke. Glad that I was not present back then as I would have been banned after dealing successfully with such creatures as usual.

I don't think so.

I picture this stereotypical Saudi Arabian look (modern look)






Salman this unhealthy obsession about the looks of dear Full Moon is not good.

Or do you picture something like this?



 (our current minister of justice)


Let us end it here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951902882625765376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951919599318159365

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957626085558161408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957913889613795328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957901549707112449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877306862328262656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840186053336129536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890863630673219585


SALMAN F said:


> Omanis are the sons of the noble and powerful azd tribe one of the tribes to establish arab kingdoms like the lakhmids and ghassanids and also they supported the prophet (pbuh) the awos and khazraj they were glorified by the prophet and imam Ali
> 
> 
> The Omanis played important rule in defeating the Safavid navy when the ottoman tasked them in the liberation of Basra with the reward of giving yearly salary from the wealth of Basra
> 
> Oman was one of the greatest naval empires they ruled the area from the Indian Ocean the Tanzania and Zanzibar in the Horn of Africa they had relations with all the influential naval empires and states like Spain,portagal, Ottoman Empire, british empire, Iran, india, china, Russia,the Americas, Africa and Southeast Asia
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultanate_of_Zanzibar
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_bin_Na'aman_Al_Kaabi
> They also sent the first arab emissary to visit the US



Great post brother. I did not know about Al-Kaabi. Very interesting.

*Ahmad bin Na'aman Al Kaabi* (Arabic: أحمد بن نعمان الكعبي‎; born between 1784-1790) was the first Arab emissary to visit the United States.[2]To open trade with New York, _Sayyid_ Said bin Sultan, Ruler of Muscat and Oman selected his new Bombay-built ship, _al-Sultanah_, to carry out the voyage and settled on his confidential private secretary, Ahmad bin Na'aman, as his emissary.[3]

*Ahmad bin Na'aman Al Kaabi*



Portrait of Ahmad bin Na'aman in Peabody Essex Museum

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_bin_Na'aman_Al_Kaabi

Also the first US war with a foreign nation (outside of the Brits) was with the Barbary States. One can say that they have continued the trend in recent years too unfortunately. A love-hate relationship.

BTW you should really visit Oman. A wonderful and unique country with some very friendly and welcoming people. I like them and the country a lot. It is a bit ignored country. Also Ibadis are cool people. Also misunderstood people by many.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948885503851540481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951324306637803520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959177638815371264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959085171994693632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959134895477010433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958385564046319617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

BACK FROM THE DEAD GUYS!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

EgyptianAmerican said:


> BACK FROM THE DEAD GUYS!



حمد الله ع السلامة



@Gomig-21 I am not a big NFL fan (only followed the sport sporadically over the years - somehow it never drew my attention as much as football did from a VERY young age or later the NBA) but given your location in the US (if I remember correctly) you are by no means a Patriots fan are you?

Most people were probably rooting for the Eagles in the US and outside of it (but maybe less so as most people tend to be bandwagon fans)






Congratulations @KAL-EL as I recall you were from the Philadelphia area.

When will the Sixers win another ring (NBA)? Or is the "project" still in its infancy? Ben Simmons and Joel Embid are quite good players with a big potential. "My" Lakers have one of the youngest roosters but not performing as consistent as expected. "We" probably won't make the playoffs yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN F said:


> He is like most Palestinians who always change sides



He is a political analyst, nationality has no factor here. I don't like his biases but nevertheless he is still an analyst who mostly attempts analyzing current events. It's his career and there is not a problem with him formulating his own views. Part of society, just accept it and respect it. Don't attack someone because he is not aligned with your views. Me personally I would counter some of his views with mine or encourage him to avoid some biases or give him suggestions but not try to guilt trip him into anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> He is a political analyst, nationality has no factor here. I don't like his biases but nevertheless he is still an analyst who mostly attempts analyzing current events. It's his career and there is not a problem with him formulating his own views. Part of society, just accept it and respect it. Don't attack someone because he is not aligned with your views. Me personally I would counter some of his views with mine or encourage him to avoid some biases or give him suggestions but not try to guilt trip him into anything.



Bro, watch this below 42.00 minutes into the video until 45.30.






While I always disagreed with this in theory I have become more convinced. MB should not be seen as a threat or enemy but rather as a potential ally. Here I am talking about the non-hostile branches, not those that necessarily want to gain power in every single Arab country by all means. Branches that could be constructive partners. However in general a revaluation between Arab monarchies and MB as a political party and movement should start. It is unnecessarily dividing Arab societies. If both can be included and play a constructive role (remains to be seen) and not see each other as a threat but rather as a potential partner, that would be much more preferable. How to do this in practice I do not know.

What is your take on this? I believe that we need to discuss this as a people and as societies. I believe that Arab monarchies (those that are not constitutional) should become constitutional and thus give rise to political parties.

However it is a complicated thing as this can fragment societies. Look at the system in Kuwait where political parties are allowed. This has made the government much less efficient due to political consensus often being difficult to reach. We see similar things in Iraq. Corruption is also sky-high despite democracy on paper.

I am not necessarily convinced that the democracy that we see in the West (not a perfect system either) is the best for our societies and the Arab world today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Bro, watch this below 42.00 minutes into the video until 45.30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I always disagreed with this in theory I have become more convinced. MB should not be seen as a threat or enemy but rather as a potential ally. Here I am talking about the non-hostile branches, not those that necessarily want to gain power in every single Arab country by all means. Branches that could be constructive partners. However in general a revaluation between Arab monarchies and MB as a political party and movement should start. It is unnecessarily dividing Arab societies. If both can be included and play a constructive role (remains to be seen) and not see each other as a threat but rather as a potential partner, that would be much more preferable. How to do this in practice I do not know.
> 
> What is your take on this? I believe that we need to discuss this as a people and as societies. I believe that Arab monarchies (those that are not constitutional) should become constitutional and thus give rise to political parties.
> 
> However it is a complicated thing as this can fragment societies. Look at the system in Kuwait where political parties are allowed. This has made the government much less efficient due to political consensus often being difficult to reach. We see similar things in Iraq. Corruption is also sky-high despite democracy on paper.
> 
> I am not necessarily convinced that the democracy that we see in the West (not a perfect system either) is the best for our societies and the Arab world today.



I don't think the MB or those who identify with their thought process exist in an organized political fashion. They are mostly what you could say are thought activists who envision certain things. The obvious being the Islamic revivalism aspect in the Arab world. As far as political parties I don't think they threaten Gulf monarchies, but post 2013 Egypt, the character assassination between both media centers went through the sky. However the dispute seems to be mostly in rhetoric, albeit powerful. On the ground it's not like everyone is at each others throats. With the exception of like Libya, but that is more deep than just MB vs Haftar. 

So really there is opportunity for reapproachment, and it is talked about by political analysts of both sides of equation all the time, especially recently. On ground there is hesitation. So regarding the theory, I believe if Saudi Arabia could lead that effort or organization or whatever you want to call it, it could be very beneficial and influential since Saudi Arabia is more of an Islamic country than others, and for us Arabs , Islam brings us together. And many people aspire for a moderate Islam and some leadership to look up to. And I think this can be done without MB threatening political establishment of any country, just like it has played out in Qatar. We are need in of political resolution desperately. In some countries the situation is so desperate you have to put aside economic aspirations for now, and focus on political achievements and rebuilding. 

I believe this guy is exiled, correct? I have read some news about him lately. I don't know if MBS is taking heed of the discussions or not. Nevertheless the khilaaf is exaggerated. MB really is socio-economic philosophy, religious wise it is different in every country. Where I'm from we are Shafiee(although I don't pay attention to that and I don't really care about school of thought, I can recognize the way of the predecessors and all school of thoughts are okay), and the Islam is original Sunni Islam which honestly is very similar if not completely the same to Islam in Saudi Arabia. Difference is sociopolitical approach. 

And yes we are pros at being corrupt so we can exploit any system, democracy is not what we need right now. Monarchies are fine if they are willing to absorb some political criticism and they have to be open to leading the region and absorbing the social movements that share a lot in common with their identity/beliefs/etc.... So I believe MB doesn't need to involve in politics everywhere but can play a social movement role. Also they can tone down aspirations of full on Islamic society, a time will come where people are ready for that but not now. Monarchies can take care of that aspect. People are pretty conservative anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think the MB or those who identify with their thought process exist in an organized political fashion. They are mostly what you could say are thought activists who envision certain things. The obvious being the Islamic revivalism aspect in the Arab world. As far as political parties I don't think they threaten Gulf monarchies, but post 2013 Egypt, the character assassination between both media centers went through the sky. However the dispute seems to be mostly in rhetoric, albeit powerful. On the ground it's not like everyone is at each others throats. With the exception of like Libya, but that is more deep than just MB vs Haftar.
> 
> So really there is opportunity for reapproachment, and it is talked about by political analysts of both sides of equation all the time, especially recently. On ground there is hesitation. So regarding the theory, I believe if Saudi Arabia could lead that effort or organization or whatever you want to call it, it could be very beneficial and influential since Saudi Arabia is more of an Islamic country than others, and for us Arabs , Islam brings us together. And many people aspire for a moderate Islam and some leadership to look up to. And I think this can be done without MB threatening political establishment of any country, just like it has played out in Qatar. We are need in of political resolution desperately. In some countries the situation is so desperate you have to put aside economic aspirations for now, and focus on political achievements and rebuilding.
> 
> I believe this guy is exiled, correct? I have read some news about him lately. I don't know if MBS is taking heed of the discussions or not. Nevertheless the khilaaf is exaggerated. MB really is socio-economic philosophy, religious wise it is different in every country. Where I'm from we are Shafiee(although I don't pay attention to that and I don't really care about school of thought, I can recognize the way of the predecessors and all school of thoughts are okay), and the Islam is original Sunni Islam which honestly is very similar if not completely the same to Islam in Saudi Arabia. Difference is sociopolitical approach.
> 
> And yes we are pros at being corrupt so we can exploit any system, democracy is not what we need right now. Monarchies are fine if they are willing to absorb some political criticism and they have to be open to leading the region and absorbing the social movements that share a lot in common with their identity/beliefs/etc.... So I believe MB doesn't need to involve in politics everywhere but can play a social movement role. Also they can tone down aspirations of full on Islamic society, a time will come where people are ready for that but not now. Monarchies can take care of that aspect. People are pretty conservative anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think the MB or those who identify with their thought process exist in an organized political fashion. They are mostly what you could say are thought activists who envision certain things. The obvious being the Islamic revivalism aspect in the Arab world. As far as political parties I don't think they threaten Gulf monarchies, but post 2013 Egypt, the character assassination between both media centers went through the sky. However the dispute seems to be mostly in rhetoric, albeit powerful. On the ground it's not like everyone is at each others throats. With the exception of like Libya, but that is more deep than just MB vs Haftar.
> 
> So really there is opportunity for reapproachment, and it is talked about by political analysts of both sides of equation all the time, especially recently. On ground there is hesitation. So regarding the theory, I believe if Saudi Arabia could lead that effort or organization or whatever you want to call it, it could be very beneficial and influential since Saudi Arabia is more of an Islamic country than others, and for us Arabs , Islam brings us together. And many people aspire for a moderate Islam and some leadership to look up to. And I think this can be done without MB threatening political establishment of any country, just like it has played out in Qatar. We are need in of political resolution desperately. In some countries the situation is so desperate you have to put aside economic aspirations for now, and focus on political achievements and rebuilding.
> 
> I believe this guy is exiled, correct? I have read some news about him lately. I don't know if MBS is taking heed of the discussions or not. Nevertheless the khilaaf is exaggerated. MB really is socio-economic philosophy, religious wise it is different in every country. Where I'm from we are Shafiee(although I don't pay attention to that and I don't really care about school of thought, I can recognize the way of the predecessors and all school of thoughts are okay), and the Islam is original Sunni Islam which honestly is very similar if not completely the same to Islam in Saudi Arabia. Difference is sociopolitical approach.
> 
> And yes we are pros at being corrupt so we can exploit any system, democracy is not what we need right now. Monarchies are fine if they are willing to absorb some political criticism and they have to be open to leading the region and absorbing the social movements that share a lot in common with their identity/beliefs/etc.... So I believe MB doesn't need to involve in politics everywhere but can play a social movement role. Also they can tone down aspirations of full on Islamic society, a time will come where people are ready for that but not now. Monarchies can take care of that aspect. People are pretty conservative anyway.



I totally agree. We need Qatar to be on the same path again. This current division is ridiculous and serves no purpose. I don't understand it any longer or the goal of it. Clearly the US does not support the status quo either seeing them expanding the Al-Ubeid base.

I am starting to believe that we should not exclude anybody even those that hurt society. Let people realize (those that support/vote for such groups) that they are in the wrong. I believe that most will be capable of this.

The key, once again, should be self-sufficiency and I believe that the smaller GCC states are a liability here due to them looking for assurance from Western states against their own people and neighbors (for instance the much larger KSA). I see no need for UAE, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman etc. to have a US presence, UK presence and French presence. I believe that they can share military bases with such countries (which are influential and non-hostile for now - although the US/West has done a lot of harm in the region) but they should not be permanent.

I believe, emotions and personal opinions aside, that dialogue (real constructive one) is necessary. Unfortunately I don't see that happening in public but maybe it happens closed off from the public which I do not understand either. Such topics should be discussed openly. Sure, they are that openly but more of it is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> I totally agree. We need Qatar to be on the same path again. This current division is ridiculous and serves no purpose. I don't understand it any longer or the goal of it. Clearly the US does not support the status quo either seeing them expanding the Al-Ubeid base.
> 
> I am starting to believe that we should not exclude anybody even those that hurt society. Let people realize (those that support/vote for such groups) that they are in the wrong. I believe that most will be capable of this.
> 
> The key, once again, should be self-sufficiency and I believe that the smaller GCC states are a liability here due to them looking for assurance from Western states against their own people and neighbors (for instance the much larger KSA). I see no need for UAE, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman etc. to have a US presence, UK presence and French presence. I believe that they can share military bases with such countries (which are influential and non-hostile for now - although the US/West has done a lot of harm in the region) but they should not be permanent.
> 
> I believe, emotions and personal opinions aside, that dialogue (real constructive one) is necessary. Unfortunately I don't see that happening in public but maybe it happens closed off from the public which I do not understand either. Such topics should be discussed openly. Sure, they are that openly but more of it is necessary.



Everyone is in the wrong if we are looking at overall context, we don't need to pin blame on anyone but instead bring about rapprochement process and do it soon. As long as you're not breaking the law, you aren't necessarily wrong just different. Those that belong to extremist groups however who break the law, of course. I don't care about groups or movements, I don't like exclusivism of any kind. Realistically find what everyone has in common on capitalize on that and hold it to higher regard than differences. Europeans, Americans, Israeli's do it pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Why does @Sharif al-Hijaz keep getting banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Falcon29 said:


> ...And yes we are pros at being corrupt so we can exploit any system, democracy is not what we need right now. Monarchies are fine if they are willing to absorb some political criticism and they have to be open to leading the region and absorbing the social movements that share a lot in common with their identity/beliefs/etc...


You want "enlightened despots" to rule and impose a social order and advance a belief system that the majority won't otherwise support?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Mugwop said:


> Why does @Sharif al-Hijaz keep getting banned?



Some ridiculous reasons. 99,99% of the time it is due to replying to trolls in a language that they understand.



Solomon2 said:


> You want "enlightened despots" to rule and impose a social order and advance a belief system that the majority won't otherwise support?



That's a very strange comment. Interesting how you managed to spin it in such a way.



Falcon29 said:


> Everyone is in the wrong if we are looking at overall context, we don't need to pin blame on anyone but instead bring about rapprochement process and do it soon. As long as you're not breaking the law, you aren't necessarily wrong just different. Those that belong to extremist groups however who break the law, of course. I don't care about groups or movements, I don't like exclusivism of any kind. Realistically find what everyone has in common on capitalize on that and hold it to higher regard than differences. Europeans, Americans, Israeli's do it pretty well.



Pretty much my philosophy currently as well. We might have our own particular ideas as individuals but we should always look at the greater good and capitalize on what people have in common (which is much more than what they do not have in common).

My initial point was merely that this hostility (if we can even call it that) is unnecessary and that a political solution should be sought. Dialogue is the answer to this. I also draw the line at non-self defense violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mugwop said:


> Why does @Sharif al-Hijaz keep getting banned?



IKR? Between him and @The SC , the Arab & Middle East sections (and then some) would hardly be worth anything. What the two of them bring is irreplaceable.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> BACK FROM THE DEAD GUYS!


 
Enta fenak ya 3amo?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Some ridiculous reasons. 99,99% of the time it is due to replying to trolls in a language that they understand.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very strange comment. Interesting how you managed to spin it in such a way.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much my philosophy currently as well. We might have our own particular ideas as individuals but we should always look at the greater good and capitalize on what people have in common (which is much more than what they do not have in common).
> 
> My initial point was merely that this hostility (if we can even call it that) is unnecessary and that a political solution should be sought. Dialogue is the answer to this. I also draw the line at non-self defense violence.


I surely hope that those trolls get banned too



Gomig-21 said:


> IKR? Between him and @The SC , the Arab & Middle East sections (and then some) would hardly be worth anything. What the two of them bring is irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> Enta fenak ya 3amo?


I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR? Between him and @The SC , the Arab & Middle East sections (and then some) would hardly be worth anything. What the two of them bring is irreplaceable.
> 
> 
> 
> Enta fenak ya 3amo?



That's being too kind brother. I told you this in the past as well.



Mugwop said:


> I surely hope that those trolls get banned too
> 
> 
> I agree



Sometimes (or more often than not, lol) telling the truth gets you banned on PDF. Or being trapped by suicide trolls, as I like to call them. A moderator reading, will most of the time not take a look at where and how it began but the 2-3 most recent posts. All my bans have come from engaging with those suicide trolls. Mostly due to their ignorant barking against KSA, Arab states and Arabs in general. Don't regret anything and will continue to deal with them if necessary by speaking the truth and countering their nonsense with facts on the ground whether historical or current-day ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@Sharif al-Hijaz any idea ?


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR? Between him and @The SC , the Arab & Middle East sections (and then some) would hardly be worth anything. What the two of them bring is irreplaceable.


It’s all lies...nothing is factual...but the Sawt el Arab, like you , relishes in manure...


----------



## Ceylal

Finally, the Saudi stadiums will be uplifted with the sent of real parfume...and something beautiful to look at...A big departure from camels and their urine aroma..


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ceylal said:


> Finally, the Saudi stadiums will be uplifted with the sent of real parfume...and something beautiful to look at...A big departure from camels and their urine aroma..



You should take your medicine bro. How are you "invisible" stateless Kurds doing in Iraq after the recent trashing? Still remember your nonsense comments from 2014.








Ceylal said:


> Admit what? *How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture.*.. For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2

Your schizophrenic behavior and division won't work and is not working in real life. We are brothers and sisters and always will be.



2800 said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz any idea ?



Iraqi Arabic music in the background. I don't recognize this particular dance. *It looks like some made up dance for the fun of it. Clips from series (TV series). Not a traditional dance. *You should remember that there are 1000's of dances just in historical regions within each Arab country. Each clan, tribe, city, village, town etc. (historically) used to have their own dances, traditions, folklore etc. Our folklore is very rich due to this reason.

Many of those dances are shared across the borders.

A few examples;






Exact same hair dance is found in neighboring Iraq and Sham.

Another dance found in those regions;






Read the descriptions of the two videos and comments.

Not to forget the famous dabke (native to Sham and Northern KSA):

2.3 million views.






2.8 million views (lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You should take your medicine bro. How are you "invisible" stateless Kurds doing in Iraq after the recent trashing? Still remember your nonsense comments from 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2
> 
> Your schizophrenic behavior and division won't work and is not working in real life. We are brothers and sisters and always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Arabic music in the background. I don't recognize this particular dance. *It looks like some made up dance for the fun of it. Clips from series (TV series). Not a traditional dance. *You should remember that there are 1000's of dances just in historical regions within each Arab country. Each clan, tribe, city, village, town etc. (historically) used to have their own dances, traditions, folklore etc. Our folklore is very rich due to this reason.
> 
> Many of those dances are shared across the borders.
> 
> A few examples;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same hair dance is found in neighboring Iraq and Sham.
> 
> Another dance found in those regions;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the descriptions of the two videos and comments.
> 
> Not to forget the famous dabke (native to Sham and Northern KSA):
> 
> 2.3 million views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 million views (lol)


AREN’T YOU BANNED? Who needs médecine ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> You should take your medicine bro. How are you "invisible" stateless Kurds doing in Iraq after the recent trashing? Still remember your nonsense comments from 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2
> 
> Your schizophrenic behavior and division won't work and is not working in real life. We are brothers and sisters and always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Arabic music in the background. I don't recognize this particular dance. *It looks like some made up dance for the fun of it. Clips from series (TV series). Not a traditional dance. *You should remember that there are 1000's of dances just in historical regions within each Arab country. Each clan, tribe, city, village, town etc. (historically) used to have their own dances, traditions, folklore etc. Our folklore is very rich due to this reason.
> 
> Many of those dances are shared across the borders.
> 
> A few examples;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same hair dance is found in neighboring Iraq and Sham.
> 
> Another dance found in those regions;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the descriptions of the two videos and comments.
> 
> Not to forget the famous dabke (native to Sham and Northern KSA):
> 
> 2.3 million views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 million views (lol)


BTW it is beautiful. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> BTW it is beautiful. Thank you.



BTW I did not know that Iranian women wore something that UAE Bedouin women were/some old are wearing today;

I think they wear it in Bandar Abbas and areas of Southern Iran

This "Iranian" uploader (I think) claims that she is Arab but the music is Iranian and the car (Peugeot) is typical of Iran.
*
I think it is an Iranian woman. Comments of people think the same.*






Uploaded by

Irshaddervesh ichuz

The dress is very nice. Reminds of traditional dresses of Eastern Arabia.

BTW I have been a bit interested in South Khorasan province and the small minority of Khorasani Arabs.

What can you tell me about South Khorasan province?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Khorasan_Province

I think that it is a "forgotten" province. Is there an Iranian user from South Khorasan here?



What I am talking about is called a "batula". It's worn in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iran.

https://en.vogue.me/beauty/oman-batoola-face-covering/













The Iranian girl in that car, she wears the same. Just other version.









Bedouin woman in Abu Dhabi in the 1960s - very different to the Western clothes of





Yemen:







Oman:





Never mind I find an article about this. Can't post the photos due to BBC copyright.

*The mysterious masked women of Iran*
By Rodolfo Contreras 10 January 2017

The face mask worn by many Bandari women is probably the most striking of all their unusual attire.

http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170106-the-mysterious-masked-women-of-iran

Very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959897481357217801

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> BTW I did not know that Iranian women wore something that UAE Bedouin women were/some old are wearing today;
> 
> I think they wear it in Bandar Abbas and areas of Southern Iran
> 
> This "Iranian" uploader (I think) claims that she is Arab but the music is Iranian and the car (Peugeot) is typical of Iran.
> *
> I think it is an Iranian woman. Comments of people think the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded by
> 
> Irshaddervesh ichuz
> 
> The dress is very nice. Reminds of traditional dresses of Eastern Arabia.
> 
> BTW I have been a bit interested in South Khorasan province and the small minority of Khorasani Arabs.
> 
> What can you tell me about South Khorasan province?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Khorasan_Province
> 
> I think that it is a "forgotten" province. Is there an Iranian user from South Khorasan here?
> 
> 
> 
> What I am talking about is called a "batula". It's worn in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iran.
> 
> https://en.vogue.me/beauty/oman-batoola-face-covering/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian girl in that car, she wears the same. Just other version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedouin woman in Abu Dhabi in the 1960s - very different to the Western clothes of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind I find an article about this. Can't post the photos due to BBC copyright.
> 
> *The mysterious masked women of Iran*
> By Rodolfo Contreras 10 January 2017
> 
> The face mask worn by many Bandari women is probably the most striking of all their unusual attire.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170106-the-mysterious-masked-women-of-iran
> 
> Very beautiful.



yes they wear this mask in bandar abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> BTW I did not know that Iranian women wore something that UAE Bedouin women were/some old are wearing today;
> 
> I think they wear it in Bandar Abbas and areas of Southern Iran
> 
> This "Iranian" uploader (I think) claims that she is Arab but the music is Iranian and the car (Peugeot) is typical of Iran.
> *
> I think it is an Iranian woman. Comments of people think the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded by
> 
> Irshaddervesh ichuz
> 
> The dress is very nice. Reminds of traditional dresses of Eastern Arabia.
> 
> BTW I have been a bit interested in South Khorasan province and the small minority of Khorasani Arabs.
> 
> What can you tell me about South Khorasan province?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Khorasan_Province
> 
> I think that it is a "forgotten" province. Is there an Iranian user from South Khorasan here?
> 
> 
> 
> What I am talking about is called a "batula". It's worn in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iran.
> 
> https://en.vogue.me/beauty/oman-batoola-face-covering/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian girl in that car, she wears the same. Just other version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedouin woman in Abu Dhabi in the 1960s - very different to the Western clothes of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind I find an article about this. Can't post the photos due to BBC copyright.
> 
> *The mysterious masked women of Iran*
> By Rodolfo Contreras 10 January 2017
> 
> The face mask worn by many Bandari women is probably the most striking of all their unusual attire.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170106-the-mysterious-masked-women-of-iran
> 
> Very beautiful.



Yes the song in clip is Farsi .

What's the point of this mask ?
I mean seriously , you can see everything expect the nose under it .
There is a solution for nose problem called nose surgery . I think in past 1000's years our ladies had serious problems with their noses  so they came up with idea to cover whole face expect eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> Yes the song in clip is Farsi .
> 
> What's the point of this mask ?
> I mean seriously , you can see everything expect the nose under it .
> There is a solution for nose problem called nose surgery . I think in past 1000's years our ladies had serious problems with their noses  so they came up with idea to cover whole face expect eyes


Its reminder of Portuguese presence in southern Iran .they wore it to distort the beauty of their face . if you look at it it looks like mustache and beard .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Sharif al-Hijaz 

Ignore those trolls, believe me it's not worth your energy. There are some weird racists delusional people out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> That's being too kind brother. I told you this in the past as well.



Hardly, my friend. I don't think there are any who would disagree, even the haters. When something is clear as day, it's impossible to say otherwise.

Quite a few other excellent Arab members I personally enjoy reading their posts ( @Falcon29 & @HannibalBarca ) because they bring intelligent -- and more often than not -- objective views that are worthy of reading. 



Ceylal said:


> It’s all lies...nothing is factual...but the Sawt el Arab, like you , relishes in manure...



And then....we have the complete opposite. smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> BTW I did not know that Iranian women wore something that UAE Bedouin women were/some old are wearing today;
> 
> I think they wear it in Bandar Abbas and areas of Southern Iran
> 
> This "Iranian" uploader (I think) claims that she is Arab but the music is Iranian and the car (Peugeot) is typical of Iran.
> *
> I think it is an Iranian woman. Comments of people think the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded by
> 
> Irshaddervesh ichuz
> 
> The dress is very nice. Reminds of traditional dresses of Eastern Arabia.
> 
> BTW I have been a bit interested in South Khorasan province and the small minority of Khorasani Arabs.
> 
> What can you tell me about South Khorasan province?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Khorasan_Province
> 
> I think that it is a "forgotten" province. Is there an Iranian user from South Khorasan here?
> 
> 
> 
> What I am talking about is called a "batula". It's worn in Eastern Arabia and Southern Iran.
> 
> https://en.vogue.me/beauty/oman-batoola-face-covering/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian girl in that car, she wears the same. Just other version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedouin woman in Abu Dhabi in the 1960s - very different to the Western clothes of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind I find an article about this. Can't post the photos due to BBC copyright.
> 
> *The mysterious masked women of Iran*
> By Rodolfo Contreras 10 January 2017
> 
> The face mask worn by many Bandari women is probably the most striking of all their unusual attire.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170106-the-mysterious-masked-women-of-iran
> 
> Very beautiful.


Another video Iranian women dancing:






womem can drive in Iran I hope in Saudi they can do too soon.
@skyshadow @Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

@Sharif al-Hijaz 

That tweet you mentioned me , was a little bit old and stupid 


@AmirPatriot 
I'm fine bro but mr hasani trapped us here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

skyshadow said:


> yes they wear this mask in bandar abbas



Yes, I learned this after reading the BBC article and it came as a surprise to me but knowing the shared history and geographic proximity, I was not too surprised. But initially you become surprised of course.

Do they only wear it in Bandar Abbas in Southern Iran? BTW it is mostly worn in Oman and UAE in the Arabian Peninsula.



pin gu said:


> Yes the song in clip is Farsi .
> 
> What's the point of this mask ?
> I mean seriously , you can see everything expect the nose under it .
> There is a solution for nose problem called nose surgery . I think in past 1000's years our ladies had serious problems with their noses  so they came up with idea to cover whole face expect eyes



Yes, this is what I wrote. Even the comments said it and you could hear it easily as an Arab, lol. Also the Peugeot gave it away.

I think it is actually quite cute and another word that I better not mention here.

I do not understand why. Most do not have big noses at all but aquiline noses. What is next? Making their eyes smaller when they are famous for their big beautiful eyes (IMO)?

Also I do not like coloring fake hair colors (blonde etc.). It looks so stupid IMO. Each to her own though who am I to touch? Women have more rights in the world today than what the once had after all.



Hack-Hook said:


> Its reminder of Portuguese presence in southern Iran .they wore it to distort the beauty of their face . if you look at it it looks like mustache and beard .



LOL, that would make sense since the Portuguese had a significant presence in Oman and UAE. It indeed looks like that. But are you sure it is Portuguese and where there Portuguese women in the region back then? Was it not mostly men? Or you meant locals. That would make sense back then. Do you have a source of this my friend either in English, Arabic or Farsi? Anything will do.



Falcon29 said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> Ignore those trolls, believe me it's not worth your energy. There are some weird racists delusional people out there.



I was guilty myself of heavily trolling that thread. I am down with a flue and really wanted to pass the time (can't concentrate on doing any serious long-term reading or watching anything seriously, so I am all over the place online). I was looking for a ban to take me out of my current misery. If I read that conversation tomorrow or a few days latter I will probably cringe.

Yes, some of these are genuine (maybe not sure), while I trolled a bit and replied in a similar manner but that does of course not mean that I have a problem with Serbs of all people (LOL) or Russians. However what I wrote about Russia's role in her neighborhood and what her regimes have been doing, I stand by with. Those are simple historical facts. Like it or dislike it. Same with my opinion about the Al-Assad regime and Israel. I am not a fan of both due to their politics. Nothing else. It's not like I hate all Israelis personally or Al-Assad supporters. I might like everything about them BUT their politics. Sometimes it is better not to be outspoken and don't say anything.



Gomig-21 said:


> Hardly, my friend. I don't think there are any who would disagree, even the haters. When something is clear as day, it's impossible to say otherwise.
> 
> Quite a few other excellent Arab members I personally enjoy reading their posts ( @Falcon29 & @HannibalBarca ) because they bring intelligent -- and more often than not -- objective views that are worthy of reading.
> 
> 
> 
> And then....we have the complete opposite. smh.



Being way too kind. Heard it before, admittedly a few times as well, but as long as I am sucked into troll discussions, I am nowhere near you @The SC @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis etc. My age is an excuse but soon it will no longer be. I shall control myself better in particular if I turn pink. Yes, I agree. Although disagreeing with @HannibalBarca on certain fronts, I do respect him and I am happy that he has joined and that more Tunisian brothers have joined such as @Hamilcar (newest one) and others.



2800 said:


> Another video Iranian women dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> womem can drive in Iran I hope in Saudi they can do too soon.
> @skyshadow @Hack-Hook



Yes, what had occurred in KSA since the early 1990's and until recently, was a disgrace (quite frankly) and that idiotic 25 year old ban was never supported by the majority. It was a burden economically, culturally and religiously (gave a bad picture as every progress was answered with "but women in KSA can still not drive" and then you thought, "for God's sake, they are right!").

They will from June this year, lol. Once again. After a too long break. Before that most did not drive either due to different times. Nowadays it is expect that at least 80% will drive regularly. After all you cannot force all women to drive either just like you should not force them not to drive.



pin gu said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz
> 
> That tweet you mentioned me , was a little bit old and stupid
> 
> 
> @AmirPatriot
> I'm fine bro but mr hasani trapped us here



There has been a lot of nonsense trolling lately, including from my part (in particular, 90% of which is not serious) so I lost track of it all. Basically what I was trying to say to our Pakistanis brothers is that reality and forums often are two very different things. As an example I mentioned Arab-Iranian relations in the GCC an Iraq (the neighboring Arab areas) and for instance the fact that the largest Iranian diaspora in the world outside of the US is based in the GCC (even during the proxy war and that nobody is attacked) while at he same time mentioning the close ties between Arabia and Southern Iran next door.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Yes, I learned this after reading the BBC article and it came as a surprise to me but knowing the shared history and geographic proximity, I was not too surprised. But initially you become surprised of course.
> 
> Do they only wear it in Bandar Abbas in Southern Iran? BTW it is mostly worn in Oman and UAE in the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what I wrote. Even the comments said it and you could hear it easily as an Arab, lol. Also the Peugeot gave it away.
> 
> I think it is actually quite cute and another word that I better not mention here.
> 
> I do not understand why. Most do not have big noses at all but aquiline noses. What is next? Making their eyes smaller when they are famous for their big beautiful eyes (IMO)?
> 
> Also I do not like coloring fake hair colors (blonde etc.). It looks so stupid IMO. Each to her own though who am I to touch? Women have more rights in the world today than what the once had after all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that would make sense since the Portuguese had a significant presence in Oman and UAE. It indeed looks like that. But are you sure it is Portuguese and where there Portuguese women in the region back then? Was it not mostly men? Or you meant locals. That would make sense back then. Do you have a source of this my friend either in English, Arabic or Farsi? Anything will do.
> 
> 
> 
> I was guilty myself of heavily trolling that thread. I am down with a flue and really wanted to pass the time (can't concentrate on doing any serious long-term reading or watching anything seriously, so I am all over the place online). I was looking for a ban to take me out of my current misery. If I read that conversation tomorrow or a few days latter I will probably cringe.
> 
> Yes, some of these are genuine (maybe not sure), while I trolled a bit and replied in a similar manner but that does of course not mean that I have a problem with Serbs of all people (LOL) or Russians. However what I wrote about Russia's role in her neighborhood and what her regimes have been doing, I stand by with. Those are simple historical facts. Like it or dislike it. Same with my opinion about the Al-Assad regime and Israel. I am not a fan of both due to their politics. Nothing else. It's not like I hate all Israelis personally or Al-Assad supporters. I might like everything about them BUT their politics. Sometimes it is better not to be outspoken and don't say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Being way too kind. Heard it before, admittedly a few times as well, but as long as I am sucked into troll discussions, I am nowhere near you @The SC @Frogman @Bubblegum Crisis etc. My age is an excuse but soon it will no longer be. I shall control myself better in particular if I turn pink. Yes, I agree. Although disagreeing with @HannibalBarca on certain fronts, I do respect him and I am happy that he has joined and that more Tunisian brothers have joined such as @Hamilcar (newest one) and others.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, what had occurred in KSA since the early 1990's and until recently, was a disgrace (quite frankly) and that idiotic 25 year old ban was never supported by the majority. It was a burden economically, culturally and religiously (gave a bad picture as every progress was answered with "but women in KSA can still not drive" and then you thought, "for God's sake, they are right!").
> 
> They will from June this year, lol. Once again. After a too long break. Before that most did not drive either due to different times. Nowadays it is expect that at least 80% will drive regularly. After all you cannot force all women to drive either just like you should not force them not to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of nonsense trolling lately, including from my part (in particular, 90% of which is not serious) so I lost track of it all. Basically what I was trying to say to our Pakistanis brothers is that reality and forums often are two very different things. As an example I mentioned Arab-Iranian relations in the GCC an Iraq (the neighboring Arab areas) and for instance the fact that the largest Iranian diaspora in the world outside of the US is based in the GCC (even during the proxy war and that nobody is attacked) while at he same time mentioning the close ties between Arabia and Southern Iran next door.


It's not originated from Portuguese the locals made the mask to ward themselves from Portuguese sailors and soldiers who had no access to women for long period of times at the beginning the designs were simple but you knew its women and so it didn't take them long to make a competition between themselves whose mask is more elaborate

About the origin of it its very hard to find any concrete data on the origin of it what I said comes from a documentary on tv about the people of hormozgan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hack-Hook said:


> It's not originated from Portuguese the locals made the mask to ward themselves from Portuguese sailors and soldiers who had no access to women for long period of times at the beginning the designs were simple but you knew its women and so it didn't take them long to make a competition between themselves whose mask is more elaborate
> 
> About the origin of it its very hard to find any concrete data on the origin of it what I said comes from a documentary on tv about the people of hormozgan .





That explains it well. Actually while it looks funny, and the history behind it is even funnier, I think it is quite unique. It adds added mystery to the woman and it fits some on the photos I have googled.

Probably the story is the same in Arabia. Would have to read about it but for sure it has something to do with that period of history and Portuguese presence.

BTW @Hack-Hook you know Iranian history fairly well from what I believe, what can you tell about Southern Khorasan province? Anything unique cuisine or folklore wise? What are the people there famous for and is it truth that the Khorasani Arabs as they are called live in that province? How have they survived for all those years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> That explains it well. Actually while it looks funny, and the history behind it is even funnier, I think it is quite unique. It adds added mystery to the woman and it fits some on the photos I have googled.
> 
> Probably the story is the same in Arabia. Would have to read about it but for sure it has something to do with that period of history and Portuguese presence.
> 
> BTW @Hack-Hook you know Iranian history fairly well from what I believe, what can you tell about Southern Khorasan province? Anything unique cuisine or folklore wise? What are the people there famous for and is it truth that the Khorasani Arabs as they are called live in that province? How have they survived for all those years?


You knew if you search bathula you see its not that old in that region several century at most (I mean its widespread use I can't say for sure if it were not used by nomading tribes. Before that)

About southern khorasan what I can say its just the forgotten province of Iran you barely hear much from it . but what I can say is that mythically south khurasan and north of sustain and baluchistan and western part of Afghanistan is the area that Iran mythical hero and symbol of strength in Persian literature was originated and rulled.but It was not always like this it alwaus one of the refuge for the people who escaped the tyrany of filling dynasties if I'm not wrong the Zoroastrian and some Arab tribes that had different political view with rulling abbaside dynasty many times choose there for refuge.
It was also places were first Iranian dynasties after Islam took places . by the way in old times the area was called Quhistan. About south khorasan I can also say it has beautiful desert specially at nights .
About its cuisines well they are not to my taste ,but let be honest I didn't taste them I just don't like their looks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

hey guys , is any Arab member from 2011 to 2013 still active in the forum ?


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> He is a political analyst, nationality has no factor here. I don't like his biases but nevertheless he is still an analyst who mostly attempts analyzing current events. It's his career and there is not a problem with him formulating his own views. Part of society, just accept it and respect it. Don't attack someone because he is not aligned with your views. Me personally I would counter some of his views with mine or encourage him to avoid some biases or give him suggestions but not try to guilt trip him into anything.


Political analyst doesn't take sides besides he is mercanary who attack the Shia because of personal reasons(got kicked out from Kuwait)

The other two dogs are ahmad abu mattar he was in Iraq in the 1980s but when he moved to Norway he started to glorify the west and attack the arabs not because the west was good but because of his wife she was terrorists and there is Osama fawzi and many other Palestinians

When the iraqi singer kadhim al saher congratulated iraq for the defeat of isis most of the hateful comments came from Palestinians is if iraq

These videos prove why many Iraqis and Arabs hates them and no one sympathies with them anymore

http://videominecraft.ru/watch/pocWmB5dC5o/.html


----------



## TheCamelGuy

SALMAN F said:


>



Islam ruined these people, the kids need to be re-educated outside the mosques.

They're too busy focusing on calling the Shi'a Rafida, Hizbullat etc. now knowing they're the same filth, worse in fact, Wahabi animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

TheCamelGuy said:


> Islam ruined these people, the kids need to be re-educated outside the mosques.
> 
> They're too busy focusing on calling the Shi'a Rafida, Hizbullat etc. now knowing they're the same filth, worse in fact, Wahabi animals.



Will I agree on that but I have to disagree because in Islam there was no sects they were political movements at the beginning but they became religions later


Also these animals hate iraqis if like we are the zionists of the Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957626085558161408
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957913889613795328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957901549707112449
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877306862328262656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840186053336129536
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890863630673219585
> 
> 
> Great post brother. I did not know about Al-Kaabi. Very interesting.
> 
> *Ahmad bin Na'aman Al Kaabi* (Arabic: أحمد بن نعمان الكعبي‎; born between 1784-1790) was the first Arab emissary to visit the United States.[2]To open trade with New York, _Sayyid_ Said bin Sultan, Ruler of Muscat and Oman selected his new Bombay-built ship, _al-Sultanah_, to carry out the voyage and settled on his confidential private secretary, Ahmad bin Na'aman, as his emissary.[3]
> 
> *Ahmad bin Na'aman Al Kaabi*
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of Ahmad bin Na'aman in Peabody Essex Museum
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_bin_Na'aman_Al_Kaabi
> 
> Also the first US war with a foreign nation (outside of the Brits) was with the Barbary States. One can say that they have continued the trend in recent years too unfortunately. A love-hate relationship.
> 
> BTW you should really visit Oman. A wonderful and unique country with some very friendly and welcoming people. I like them and the country a lot. It is a bit ignored country. Also Ibadis are cool people. Also misunderstood people by many.


I don't know why I didn't get notification from this quote


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN F said:


> Political analyst doesn't take sides besides he is mercanary who attack the Shia because of personal reasons(got kicked out from Kuwait)
> 
> The other two dogs are ahmad abu mattar he was in Iraq in the 1980s but when he moved to Norway he started to glorify the west and attack the arabs not because the west was good but because of his wife she was terrorists and there is Osama fawzi and many other Palestinians
> 
> When the iraqi singer kadhim al saher congratulated iraq for the defeat of isis most of the hateful comments came from Palestinians is if iraq
> 
> These videos prove why many Iraqis and Arabs hates them and no one sympathies with them anymore
> 
> http://videominecraft.ru/watch/pocWmB5dC5o/.html



Are you trolling or what? This is supposed to be a fun thread here, I don't care or know about these people you're talking about.


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Are you trolling or what? This is supposed to be a fun thread here, I don't care or know about these people you're talking about.


ok


----------



## Gomig-21

Hack-Hook said:


> About its cuisines well they are not to my taste ,but let be honest I didn't taste them I just don't like their looks



Reminds me of one of our classic Egyptian dishes that honestly, not everyone would like. It's almost like eating grass soup with glue looool. But if it's done right, it's out of this world good.

Molokhia.
















Bamia (ochra) in a delicious red sauce (upper right) is also a delicious CLASSIC Egyptian food. 






What makes these foods in Egypt really great is that they're basically peasant food, and most peasant food is mouth watering!

Then you have the classic koshari. Most people can eat this on a daily basis it's so good! lol








Falcon29 said:


> This is supposed to be a fun thread here,



I wanted to ask you briefly, what is the plan for Ghaza to start any gas exploration for its waters. There should be some fields within its EEZ considering what's to the east and west of it even if it's small.

And what is the West Bank's status as far as any gas ownership, besides Ghaza's waters? Is anyone thinking that it has a share with Israel's?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> Reminds me of one of our classic Egyptian dishes that honestly, not everyone would like. It's almost like eating grass soup with glue looool. But if it's done right, it's out of this world good.
> 
> Molokhia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamia (ochra) in a delicious red sauce (upper right) is also a delicious CLASSIC Egyptian food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes these foods in Egypt really great is that they're basically peasant food, and most peasant food is mouth watering!
> 
> Then you have the classic koshari. Most people can eat this on a daily basis it's so good! lol


3ayzeen molokheya bel araneb ya basha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Reminds me of one of our classic Egyptian dishes that honestly, not everyone would like. It's almost like eating grass soup with glue looool. But if it's done right, it's out of this world good.
> 
> Molokhia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamia (ochra) in a delicious red sauce (upper right) is also a delicious CLASSIC Egyptian food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes these foods in Egypt really great is that they're basically peasant food, and most peasant food is mouth watering!
> 
> Then you have the classic koshari. Most people can eat this on a daily basis it's so good! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask you briefly, what is the plan for Ghaza to start any gas exploration for its waters. There should be some fields within its EEZ considering what's to the east and west of it even if it's small.
> 
> And what is the West Bank's status as far as any gas ownership, besides Ghaza's waters? Is anyone thinking that it has a share with Israel's?



The PA has ownership over the small field on Gaza's coast. And they have no plans to work on yet that I'm aware of. You can't do any exploration without modern Navy, Israel's Navy is on our waters.


----------



## SALMAN F

TheCamelGuy said:


> Islam ruined these people, the kids need to be re-educated outside the mosques.
> 
> They're too busy focusing on calling the Shi'a Rafida, Hizbullat etc. now knowing they're the same filth, worse in fact, Wahabi animals.


You can search for kadhims video on alquds newspaper on fb and see their insults and hatred


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> 3ayzeen molokheya bel araneb ya basha



Enta akeed masri meya meya! You should definitely change one of your flags lol! 

BTW, much love with the Greeks. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968102878610120705


Falcon29 said:


> The PA has ownership over the small field on Gaza's coast. And they have no plans to work on yet that I'm aware of. You can't do any exploration without modern Navy, Israel's Navy is on our waters.



Something needs to be done because there is potential for all the Palestinian people there, even in that small Gaza EEZ which undoubtedly connects into Israel's and even Egypt's as many of these fields interconnect and bypass the designated borders. So he who discovers first, extracts first and withdraws from areas that might be pulling from across those lines. That's one of the major sticking points in the Lebanon/Israeli dispute and why the Israelis are in a huge hurry to start extraction. This business with the embassy was a very well planned scheme that had the perfect timing for certain motives.

The other reason I asked is since the WB is occupied territory, it should have a certain share of the Israeli gas found withing Israel's EEZ, don't you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Enta akeed masri meya meya! You should definitely change one of your flags lol!
> 
> BTW, much love with the Greeks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968102878610120705
> 
> 
> Something needs to be done because there is potential for all the Palestinian people there, even in that small Gaza EEZ which undoubtedly connects into Israel's and even Egypt's as many of these fields interconnect and bypass the designated borders. So he who discovers first, extracts first and withdraws from areas that might be pulling from across those lines. That's one of the major sticking points in the Lebanon/Israeli dispute and why the Israelis are in a huge hurry to start extraction. This business with the embassy was a very well planned scheme that had the perfect timing for certain motives.
> 
> The other reason I asked is since the WB is occupied territory, it should have a certain share of the Israeli gas found withing Israel's EEZ, don't you think so?



Certainly something to ponder upon but we know that will not be feasible without international enforcement of agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Certainly something to ponder upon but we know that will not be feasible without international enforcement of agreements.



For the sake of argument, would we need a modern navy to explore for gas in Gaza territorial waters? Just throwing it out there, what if Abbas told the Israelis that the Palestinian people would like to explore for gas in its designated waters using, let's say, the Italians for example. How could the Israelis object to that? Seems like a very legitimate right that should be pursued. The 6 nautical miles designated as Gaza coastal waters are well within its rights to explore for economic reasons. Shouldn't they at least try?

Let's imagine for a second that a miraculous 2-state solution is agreed upon; in light of that, this would be something Gaza is entitled to and would be doing anyway so why wait for that and start now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> Reminds me of one of our classic Egyptian dishes that honestly, not everyone would like. It's almost like eating grass soup with glue looool. But if it's done right, it's out of this world good.
> 
> Molokhia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamia (ochra) in a delicious red sauce (upper right) is also a delicious CLASSIC Egyptian food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes these foods in Egypt really great is that they're basically peasant food, and most peasant food is mouth watering!
> 
> Then you have the classic koshari. Most people can eat this on a daily basis it's so good! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask you briefly, what is the plan for Ghaza to start any gas exploration for its waters. There should be some fields within its EEZ considering what's to the east and west of it even if it's small.
> 
> And what is the West Bank's status as far as any gas ownership, besides Ghaza's waters? Is anyone thinking that it has a share with Israel's?




my good friend, you seriously should try our maloukhiya (with lamb meat especially or even beef)













even better with our traditional bread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> my good friend, you seriously should try our maloukhiya (with lamb meat especially or even beef)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even better with our traditional bread



Looks amazing. I never knew molokheya was also made in Tunisia. Funny how the few of us outside our native countries talk and yearn for the simplest of local things since we're away from them and those who live there are probably looking at this and thinking they've seen enough of it.  I'll be heading back in the fall for a couple of weeks so I'll catch up on a lot of things!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> For the sake of argument, would we need a modern navy to explore for gas in Gaza territorial waters? Just throwing it out there, what if Abbas told the Israelis that the Palestinian people would like to explore for gas in its designated waters using, let's say, the Italians for example. How could the Israelis object to that? Seems like a very legitimate right that should be pursued. The 6 nautical miles designated as Gaza coastal waters are well within its rights to explore for economic reasons. Shouldn't they at least try?
> 
> Let's imagine for a second that a miraculous 2-state solution is agreed upon; in light of that, this would be something Gaza is entitled to and would be doing anyway so why wait for that and start now?



https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Gaza-Marine-web.pdf

This isn't that long, but it covers information on the field off the Gaza coast. And the legal issues around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

*Man blows up house after trying to kill cockroaches*

DUBAI: A man blew up a part of his house in Australia’s Queensland while trying to kill a group of cockroaches using bug spray as a flamethrower, national daily Sydney Morning Herald reported.

“It looks like the guy was using pest spray in the kitchen then a flame was lit which caused a small fire,” a police spokesman told the paper.
........
........

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1263871/offbeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Gaza-Marine-web.pdf
> 
> This isn't that long, but it covers information on the field off the Gaza coast. And the legal issues around it.



Thanks for that link. Wow, in a nutshell, anything to come up with some justification not to allow Palestinians to use their own EEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks amazing. I never knew molokheya was also made in Tunisia. Funny how the few of us outside our native countries talk and yearn for the simplest of local things since we're away from them and those who live there are probably looking at this and thinking they've seen enough of it.  I'll be heading back in the fall for a couple of weeks so I'll catch up on a lot of things!



Egyptian 
Moza ......... Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeelicious ! 
followed by 
Roa3 
then
Masa3

Last but not the least .. Hamam Ma7shi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

intra Mena... arm wrestlers




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Falcon29

Where did Sharif go? 


Ceylal said:


> intra Mena... arm wrestlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Amused to say the least, what is that ... lol....


----------



## Falcon29

@ sharif al Hijaz

We're starting to get worried about you bro, are you just banned or what? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> @ sharif al Hijaz
> 
> We're starting to get worried about you bro, are you just banned or what? lol


 
It's a shame and I don't blame him one bit for not wanting to participate, considering the relentless anti-Saudi bashing that goes on unabated. And why would he when the likes of cancerous drivel such as the post above is all too common now. Really sets the bar. Unreal that anyone would think the above vomit from the likes of gutter rodents can run wild and unchecked, versus the quality of information and posts and positive interaction that seems to be long gone. Sad. 

That old saying is so true: you can take the rat out of the gutter but you can't take the gutter out of the rat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> you should know that..



I'll tell you what I know, that the moderators have given me permission to take matters into my own hands when it comes to your pathetic, insensitive, bullying and filthy behavior that has ruined a dozen or so threads and has unfortunately chased away quality members that are 1000 times your worth. 

Since I politely asked them to take care of you and the way you insult Egyptians and Arabs on this forum without any consequences and the only one of them who had the fortitude to put you in your place was @waz on the EAF thread but none other said anything, their silence means I've been given permission to squash you like the cockroach that you are. Why should anyone put up with your twisted delinquency, gutter rat-like behavior with your filthy manners when you constantly talk down and berate Egyptians, Palestinians and Arabs? Are you keeping up with the words I'm using since your English sucks to high hell and I want to be sure I dumb it down enough for you to comprehend? 

Get this through whatever slime is in your skull: if I was insulted by someone I had even half an ounce of respect for, it would bother me. But coming from the gutter-like turd that you are who does nothing else but insult Egyptians and Arabs left and right, hahaha I laugh right back and now I'll be giving you a taste of your own medicine. Get your gloves out.

You remind me of every morning when I get up, make my coffee and take a sip, like clockwork I gotta drop a deuce. Once I'm done, I look into the toilet bowl and as the turd is spinning down the drain, it reminds me of you and I just laugh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> @ sharif al Hijaz
> 
> We're starting to get worried about you bro, are you just banned or what? lol


He is not banned anymore.. but being banned every other day was not appropriate when he was only answering insults with the same.. we all miss him..but there are too many high quality Arab members who have quit before him, hopefully he'll come back one of these days.. BTW.. I think that everything has become allowed against Arabs on this forum.. It shows how complexed these haters posting their low quality one liner opinions here are..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> but there are too many high quality Arab members who have quit before him, hopefully he'll come back one of these days..



And before you know it, most Arab members will be entirely gone. It's already happening. There is a severe lack of proper moderation to control the negativity and that's gone amok, it's just the plain truth.

Then when all the quality Arab members are finally gone, the haters (including the chest thumping clowns that must use cases of Vaseline to constantly stroke their nationalism) can all sit in their own little pathetic circle jerks. That's probably all they're good for. Then it'll be a very appealing forum.



The SC said:


> BTW.. I think that everything has become allowed against Arabs on this forum.. It shows how complexed these haters posting their low quality one liner opinions here are..



It's utterly childish. It degrades the quality immensely and when the friction isn't controlled right away, it gets out of hand just like we've witnessed the last few months. But that despicable and filthy cockroach is definitely not getting away with his gutter rat behavior anymore, no matter the cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

So let's leave the shithole


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> @ sharif al Hijaz
> 
> We're starting to get worried about you bro, are you just banned or what? lol


His account was merged with @Saif al-Arab 


He said he is going to quit the internet and going to start in chemical engineering firm to get experience before he returns to KSA to get a job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

TheCamelGuy said:


> So let's leave the shithole


Some should stay just to make these haters mad with the positive news coming from Arab lands day in day out..
And believe me it is mainly jealousy or chest thumping..Some just can't believe that the Arabs are good people and have no malice towards anyone..because they can only see through their own brains' very limited optical prism.. in other words they see others in their own shoes instead of trying to see themselves in others' shoes .. and they can't help it.. a question of bad behaviour and bad education.. too bad.. the forum used to be better.. most of these insects appeared after the $110 Saudi weapons deal with the US and positive news coming out of Egypt..and other parts of the Arab world.. and they use the Yemen war to hide their real motives; bad behaviour and malicious thought without any deep knowledge of the issues at hand.. most of these guys are sectarians.. which shows the amount of pain they are suffering from the Arab world successes.. Now Saudi Arabia is Jewish for them because it is advancing at a fast pace along the rest of the Arab world and most of the Muslim world.. One can see clearly that most of these bad people feel left behind and some are too arrogant to see or admit the truth.. be it historical or factual as of now..
So let's continue posting positive news _for now_ , have constructive discussions between us and with the people who want to contribute positively, and ignore these trolls at all levels..


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll tell you what I know, that the moderators have given me permission to take matters into my own hands when it comes to your pathetic, insensitive, bullying and filthy behavior that has ruined a dozen or so threads and has unfortunately chased away quality members that are 1000 times your worth.
> 
> Since I politely asked them to take care of you and the way you insult Egyptians and Arabs on this forum without any consequences and the only one of them who had the fortitude to put you in your place was @waz on the EAF thread but none other said anything, their silence means I've been given permission to squash you like the cockroach that you are. Why should anyone put up with your twisted delinquency, gutter rat-like behavior with your filthy manners when you constantly talk down and berate Egyptians, Palestinians and Arabs? Are you keeping up with the words I'm using since your English sucks to high hell and I want to be sure I dumb it down enough for you to comprehend?
> 
> Get this through whatever slime is in your skull: if I was insulted by someone I had even half an ounce of respect for, it would bother me. But coming from the gutter-like turd that you are who does nothing else but insult Egyptians and Arabs left and right, hahaha I laugh right back and now I'll be giving you a taste of your own medicine. Get your gloves out.
> 
> You remind me of every morning when I get up, make my coffee and take a sip, like clockwork I gotta drop a deuce. Once I'm done, I look into the toilet bowl and as the turd is spinning down the drain, it reminds me of you and I just laugh!


You know what you are, you know what your people are made off..I don’t need to add to your sorry as..ses..Turds are known, rats are known ..look at the mirror if you have one, and you will see an Egyptian, A Saudi or both..
For @waz , he is one of the few moderators that has my respect..In fact I quit to deflate the ego of the make believe , the teflon army of Egypt, that can’t fight, has never won a war, can’t even contain to little ISIS , if it wasn’t for Israel..@Frogman who, is a true Egyptian military guy..is doing a better job than me..how do you like a fellow countrymen who know the ill of his army twist a baillonette in an open wound? You should listen to him..keyboard warrior..I love the way frogman does it..with a picture, like teaching kindergartener , the difference between a soldier that is able to fight, and a soldier that was just given a uniform for a photo op...
Like I told before..Algerian are better people...You and your like, are the sewer dwellers..and that is only place where you feel at home...that is the only home you will ever know...I bid you farewell belly dancer, make sure to get you asscheeks shaking , it’s spring and a Saudi octogenarian is coming for your little sister...for a two week companionship...
You want to come after me? Give me your best!


----------



## waz

Chaps I let you have one post a piece and I would like you both to stop now. This coffee ship is being trashed quickly and let's all relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@TheCamelGuy @The SC @Gomig-21 @salman @waz 

Thanks Waz for removing those posts. And guys he is a troll or a bit mentally unstable. I don't look at his posts anymore, lol. You'd be wasting your energy. 

I love the Pakistani community here and they've been very welcoming and the moderators have been nice to us. There is some Arab bashing from trolls but recently one of them got banned. There is a lot of bashing of all ethnicities which is sort of common in a political forum and makes the forum interesting to say the least, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

waz said:


> Chaps I let you have one post a piece and I would like you both to stop now. This coffee ship is being trashed quickly and let's all relax.


Thx @waz...You know well, I post about countries and governments not about people..I reply in kind when I am personally attacked...I have no qualm about it, nor apologyze for it.. The two, that were referring to me..were upset that Seif Al Arab was banned..for the right reasons...Sorry you both fendi, that's life deal with it...when you attack you get attacked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ceylal said:


> Thx @waz...You know well, I post about countries and governments not about people..I reply in kind when I am personally attacked...I have no qualm about it, nor apologyze for it.. The two, that were referring to me..were upset that Seif Al Arab was banned..for the right reasons...Sorry you both fendi, that's life deal with it...when you attack you get attacked!



No one was talking to you, we asked about a member and you hurled faahish language towards us. So don't play victim here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Falcon29 said:


> @TheCamelGuy @The SC @Gomig-21 @salman @waz
> 
> Thanks Waz for removing those posts. And guys he is a troll or a bit mentally unstable. I don't look at his posts anymore, lol. You'd be wasting your energy.
> 
> I love the Pakistani community here and they've been very welcoming and the moderators have been nice to us. There is some Arab bashing from trolls but recently one of them got banned. There is a lot of bashing of all ethnicities which is sort of common in a political forum and makes the forum interesting to say the least, lol.



Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

waz said:


> Chaps I let you have one post a piece and I would like you both to stop now. This coffee ship is being trashed quickly and let's all relax.



This isn't about tit-for-tat. [/QUOTE]


----------



## waz

Gomig-21 said:


> This isn't about tit-for-tat. It's about finally someone standing up to that classless bug that gets away with bullying and especially insulting Egyptians and Arabs in general and trolls filth beyond imagination. I've been on military and political forums for over 20 years and never seen the likes of this filth from this guy ever. And not only that, it goes unchecked for the majority of the time.
> 
> He's solely responsible for destroying the integrity of the ME and Arab military section on this forum. Someone has to fight back. His excessive bullying and insulting needs to come to an end, at whatever cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Once he got a taste of his own medicine he went right into the classic bully cower with his sucking up. Ever go into a dark room and put the light on and suddenly the cockroaches start scurrying? What does they do? They panic and starts zipping around looking for cracks and crevasses to hide in, that's what we just witnessed.



I think the best thing to do is just leave addressing him in your posts and he will do the same thing , and I'll take it from there. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ocean

Ceylal is a serial troller in arab threads and when he wants he doesnt even hesitate to insult pakistani posters. His psycho behavior really destroys quality of threads. Anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> No one was talking to you, we asked about a member and you hurled faahish language towards us. So don't play victim here.


I have never played a victim....
but it is amazing that you know the "term"...since I was in the other end of your Pal's table insults...I haven't seen you complaining...so fu ck off!


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> we all miss him..


Agreed wallah


----------



## Vergennes

Too much arab members gone. 

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania Where are you guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ocean said:


> Ceylal is a serial troller in arab threads and when he wants he doesnt even hesitate to insult pakistani posters. His psycho behavior really destroys quality of threads. Anyways.


Define troll..in Urdu..
Do they have convenience stores in Argentina..I haven’t seen any ...in my Argentinian days..


----------



## mahatir

Ceylal said:


> Define troll..in Urdu..
> Do they have convenience stores in Argentina..I haven’t seen any ...in my Argentinian days..



You should be crying over the 300 dogs lost few days ago .


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> Too much arab members gone.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania Where are you guys ?



@Khafee was also an excellent member. But there is only so much these fellas can take and then it's either put up with it, stoop to the same level, leave, or take matters into your own hands. So far it looks like the former seems to be an unfortunate trend as a result of all the reckless, stupid tolling and uncontrolled insulting that's allowed. Luckily the latter seems to have worked. It's too bad that it had to come down to that.


----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> You should be crying over the 300 dogs lost few days ago .


The difference, they are better dogs, comparing to the Egyptian and the Saudi chihuahuas...My dogs have teeth ...yours are just an encyclopedia of hymenplasty after all shallaking you received from Israel,Yemen and ISIS...and it still continue..They are no vetenarians qualified enough to give you spine or a dose of self respect





The Egyptians and their lies....

*Remember, Remember the Fifth of June*

Yesterday was the 48th anniversary of the Six days war defeat in Egypt or as we called it “The 67 setback”.
Nasser’s media and later the Egypt’s media called it a “setback” and not as a defeat because “defeat”word was affecting the morale of the Egyptian army and the Egyptian people. Also Nasser’s era should not hold any “defeats”, it was only a “setback” that hindered the progress of Nasser and we would stand high out of it as usual.

We stood high indeed once again and we restored Sinai through war and peace. Yes the Egyptian army restored its dignity through a magnificent attack plan that wiped the disgrace of the Field Marshal of Nothing Abdel Hakim Amar’s withdrawal plan but till this day Egypt, Middle East as well the World suffer from this defeat.

I do not need to speak about the reasons of why Egypt was defeated politically and militarily. We all know why we were defeated and it was not because the Israelis were more advanced.
Anyhow this year I would like to present to you a special look to the Egyptian press from 48 years old ago.
Those were the issues of Al-Messa Daily newspaper, Egypt's oldest evening newspaper from 48 years ago , from 5 June 1967 to 8 June 1967. Nasser declared the defeat on 9 June 1967.



On 5 June 1967
Upper Headline: We downed 43 enemy
Jetfighters 




On 6 June 1967: The Arab army is marching to Tel
Aviv




On 7 June 1967: The fight is still on




On 8 June 1967 : Our jetfighters destroy an enemy
armored vehicles in Arish
Unfortunately,the Egyptian mainstream is back to this business. Not only the mainstream but also the social media as many of the Facebook pages spreading lies for the sake of the nation !!
By the way there is a new trend spreading as usual and as expected the Pro-Sisi and Pro-Military supporters are attacking those who remind the Egyptians on why we had the defeat. Those supporters ignore and forget that that lies made Egypt lose Sinai and nearly destroyed the Egyptian army

Egypt war in 56




yemen 70's









Egypt 73
Is that Sadat?





Sadat: The freaking Berbers banged him good..





NOW ISIS IN THE SINAI AND WESTERN EGYPT






All that but real Egypt is depicted by this picture..that is the true Egypt..les vrais damnes de la terre...






Algerians are a lot better people than Egyptians or the Sauds...you can'y compare the men of men and waiste basket of humanity..


----------



## El Sidd

What a typical Arab thread.

Ahlan Habibeeez

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988865342175891457

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988865342175891457



Congrats on his success, everyone overseas is very supportive of him and wishes him the best luck. I don't follow soccer too much but I probably will watch the FIFA tournament this year. Will he play with Egypt in it ?



El Sidd said:


> What a typical Arab thread.
> 
> Ahlan Habibeeez



Ahleen Sayd Al Sidd , how's doing you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Congrats on his success, everyone overseas is very supportive of him and wishes him the best luck. I don't follow soccer too much but I probably will watch the FIFA tournament this year. Will he play with Egypt in it ?



You mean the world cup in Russia? He's definitely playing in that, should be a lot of fun. It's coming up in a couple of months. Egypt is in a pretty interesting group with Russia, Saudi Arabia and Uruguay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Falcon29 said:


> Ahleen Sayd Al Sidd , how's doing you?



Qayamat qareebun ya akhi 

Wahadhal rijaal kullu harami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Sad when a Moderator gives in to a professional wailing belly dancer, and end up being insulted himself ..@Waz, banning me it’s OK, if you did it with impartiality..@Gomig-21 teared plea , he used at least in the same phrase five insulting term toward me, and he end up closing his tirade by throwing you under the wagon ..and you took it, like Sissi Being berated by Natanyahu ..Bravo..
There is nothing wrong on what I have said..SC, is the Seif el Arab, I am sure you know that..if you don’t know that..that Moderation is not for you..And me calling him the the Saudi Cunt is befitting..just have a look how he treat everybody that does not agree with what the Saud are doing in Syria, Yemen, Iraq and in every Muslim worlds including Pakistan..
@WebMaster.


----------



## HAIDER

El Sidd said:


> Qayamat qareebun ya akhi
> 
> Wahadhal rijaal kullu harami


Your arabic remind me this old ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993425207347023872


CAN_TR said:


> Qatari Special Forces with the Sarsilmaz SAR 223T 5,56mm.


@Gomig-21 , @The SC , @Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ras el Hekma on the north coast of Egypt.












Siwa oasis.






Siwa hut cafe.






Popular town because of its buildings and gardens called Al Maadi.






Wadi Aryan waterfalls in Fayoum.






Mohammad Ali Palace in Al Manial, Cairo.






Downtown Cairo and Tahrir Square.






The famous Khan El Khalili. Spectacular during Ramadan coming up very soon.






Aswan
















This is the cave church in Al Muqatam. 











The blue lagoon and the blue hole of Dahab, Sinai.











A rare winter storm across Giza just recently.






Salah El Deen Citadel in Taba, Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> Ras el Hekma on the north coast of Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siwa oasis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siwa hut cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular town because of its buildings and gardens called Al Maadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wadi Aryan waterfalls in Fayoum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Ali Palace in Al Manial, Cairo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown Cairo and Tahrir Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The famous Khan El Khalili. Spectacular during Ramadan coming up very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aswan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the cave church in Al Muqatam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue lagoon and the blue hole of Dahab, Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare winter storm across Giza just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salah El Deen Citadel in Taba, Sinai.


May God protects Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

I want to ask a question to Arab, especially to Egyptian users.

First of all i'm not quiet knowledgeable about the history, relationship between Egypt and Israel. I know they had wars in the past but my knowledge ends there.

I have seen many posts from various users in PDF which are suggesting Sisi and Egypt being in bed. When i searched "Sisi Israel" in google, i also many many articles written on that issue from various sources including Western ones.

Another things is, i recently watched a youtube video. In the video they were pranking some Egyptian celebrities. First they are calling them to channel by saying they are German channel and in the middle of show they say, they are an Israeli channel. All of the Egyptian celebrities freaked out, yelling, punching etc...

So, i noticed there should be a huge problem between Israelis and Egyptians, because there seem to be a hate between people if they are showing that much reaction.

That brings us to question; how can an Egyptian leader happens to be in bed with if his people recents Israel this much as that would be a political suicide.

I'm not suggesting Sisi in bed with Israel, even he was doing so, that would the problem of Egyptian people not mine. Also, i have nothing against is Israel or Egypt both countries doing what they believe to be the best for their own people in their own way.

I just want to hear your opinion on this. @Gomig-21 

P.S: @Ceylal i'm not interested in your opinion as all you do is trolling.


----------



## Ceylal

@Sinan , psychologically you need my answer other you wouldn’t even mentioned or bring me to the foray..
We are not Arabs, so what happens between Egypt and Israel is their biizwax..In That relation we know who is the fuc...kee...and who is the fuc.....ker...and You as a Muslim, I suppose you are, you should understand better than anyone how Arab states or Muslim states are governed...Turkey is one of them...and from our point of vue, your country is no different than Egypt...both dealt with Israel, both were molested by Israel, and both went back crawling to Israel..and both of your population is vehemently anti Israel.. unsteady of being fixated on Sissy..you should hone on Ergodan..


----------



## bsruzm

@HannibalBarca , is it an often thing to find one or two great white sharks in Tunisian waters each year? World's smallest great white shark pup was caught alive in Turkish waters and released few years ago.




We have a seal population but they aren't like their relatives, they are shy. Tuna must be on top of shark's menu. Are you interested?

This is from Italy:


----------



## HannibalBarca

bsruzm said:


> @HannibalBarca , is it an often thing to find one or two great white sharks in Tunisian waters each year? World's smallest great white shark pup was caught alive in Turkish waters and released few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a seal population but they aren't like their relatives, they are shy. Tuna must be on top of shark's menu. Are you interested?
> 
> This is from Italy:



We do have some in Tunisian Waters. Nowadays it's almost few ones caught every year.
We also have "Monk Seals" in Tunisia. But they are rare. So I don't think it's the main reason for Shark staying around here, mostly for Tunas or other.

Ours are around 2t and 5-6m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> We do have some in Tunisian Water. Nowadays it's almost few ones caught every year.
> We also have "Monk Seals" in Tunisia. But they are rare. So I don't think it's the main reason for Shark staying around here, mostly for Tunas or other.


I hear each year that a great white is caught by Tunisian fishermen, that's huge to find those each year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

bsruzm said:


> I hear each year that a great white is caught by Tunisian fishermen, that's huge to find those each year...


Food scarcity is the main reason. they tend to come near shore and got caught by small fisherman.

One exemple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

HannibalBarca said:


> Food scarcity is the main reason. they tend to come near shore and got caught by small fisherman.
> 
> One exemple.



I saw a Tunisian movie, "Boy of the terraces"

V nice, loved the girl !!!


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> Food scarcity is the main reason. they tend to come near shore and got caught by small fisherman.
> 
> One exemple.


Mostly small pups are caught by fisherman here but there are records of adult sharks, too.





Two small pups





A juvenile around 3 meters.

Some old records:









According to Hakan Kabasakal, a marine biologist the ones in our waters are usually Australian species of great whites with their gray coloring on top unlike brown like African and dark and black American species.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Sinan said:


> I just want to hear your opinion on this. @Gomig-21 First of all i'm not quiet knowledgeable about the history, relationship between Egypt and Israel. I know they had wars in the past but my knowledge ends there.



Thanks for asking and I'll try to explain it in as short a post as possible, but it's a complex issue so you'll have to bear with me. 

The entire relationship has been based on all the wars, and knowing about the wars and how they started and what the results were and who was involved behind the scenes etc. is all part & parcel of understanding why things are the way they are today. So knowing the history of the wars is really important if you want to understand the dynamics of current Egyptian/Israeli relations.



Sinan said:


> I have seen many posts from various users in PDF which are suggesting Sisi and Egypt being in bed. When i searched "Sisi Israel" in google, i also many many articles written on that issue from various sources including Western ones.



Majority of PDF users are probably the WORST source of information, just FYI. And what does "in bed" mean? That's the real problem with this whole scenario and a common mud-sling that many anti-Egyptians throw around to spew they hatred and venom OR, in many cases as in this forum, their support for other countries that have tensions with Egypt. So the whole notion of Sisi being in bed with the Israelis is more of a feeble attempt at insulting the Egyptian president and Egyptians at the same time.

You have to ask yourself 'why would some idiots say something like that?' Not just because they're idiots, but they're ignorant hypocrites and haters etc. because while they accuse Sisi of doing whatever 'being in bed, means, more than likely the entity they support is doing the same thing -- to some extent -- which they conveniently ignore. But most of us adults pick up on that kinda thing and put them right back in their place. But I'll explain where this stupid "in bed" idiocy comes from later in this post.



Sinan said:


> Another things is, i recently watched a youtube video. In the video they were pranking some Egyptian celebrities. First they are calling them to channel by saying they are German channel and in the middle of show they say, they are an Israeli channel. All of the Egyptian celebrities freaked out, yelling, punching etc...



Yeah, that guy is, sadly, a famous Egyptian actor/comedian and he took that prank as an insult because he's an absolute filthy animal. He actually slapped the interviewer in the face who was a young, harmless lady and they were doing that interview/prank as sort of a test or experiment to see the reaction of the actor, never expecting it to get out of hand like that, let alone violent where there was actually an act of assault and battery when he slapped the young lady. That lowlife criminal should be in jail for behaving that way and should be punished by the courts and pay that lady a huge amount of money for assaulting her like that. That was a disgrace and frankly, there's a lot of that kinda crap that happens in Egypt which is really too bad. It's a cultural mindset that needs to be fixed by enforcing the rule of laws. I'm not sure what ended up happening after that sad situation, but I hope they at least arrested his sorry *** and at least took him to court.



Sinan said:


> So, i noticed there should be a huge problem between Israelis and Egyptians, because there seem to be a hate between people if they are showing that much reaction.



There's a large percentage of Egyptians who just don't like being friendly or having cordial relations with Israel, but it doesn't represent the entire masses. 



Sinan said:


> That brings us to question; how can an Egyptian leader happens to be in bed with if his people recents Israel this much as that would be a political suicide.



Ok, so explaining the "in bed" stupidity (and I'm not referring to you BTW, just the line itself is stupid) goes back to the wars we had. 1956, president Gamal Abdel Nasser nationalized the Suez Canal to make it officially Egyptian and not controlled by the British. Brits got pissed off and got together with France and Israel and started a war against Egypt to regain control of the canal. While the British and French attacked the northern port, Israel invaded Sinai. US didn't like that and told all 3 to get out and they did. Suez Canal became all Egyptian and Nasser was a hero in not only Egypt, but for all Arabs. 11 years later, 1967 war, Israelis invade and take Sinai again along with Jerusalem from the Jordanians and the Golan Heights from Syria. 6 years later on 6th October 1973 (also known as the Yom Kippur war), Egyptian military crosses the Suez canal, seizes the entire Israeli Bar Lev line and all the posts and occupies approximately a 20 km deep stretch along the entire length of the canal in 2 days. The war extends until the 25th of October when a cease fire was called by the UN which was structured by the US (supporting Israel) and Russia (supporting Egypt). Before the cease fire by about 11 days, the Israeli army managed to split the Egyptian army along the entire length of the canal, then cross over onto the western side and stretch its army to the southern city of Suez and somewhat cutting off the Egyptian 3rd army. 2nd army was in the north and holding its territory and also the 3rd army stayed put and was ready to keep fighting but once the cease fire was called, President Sadat basically figured the objective was achieved. After the cease fire negotiations, the Israelis were forced to withdraw and give up almost half of the Sinai while the Egyptian military kept the territory it had gained in the war. So now we had about 1/3 of our Sinai Peninsula back in our hands and Sadat had 2 choices to get the rest back: 1) keep the war status ongoing against Israel and start a war again which now, with the US fully backing Israel and Egypt's military was going to certainly be sanctioned by the US and be in a constant state of war without even having control of Sinai just like the Golan Heights still is to this day or 2) make peace with Israel under the condition that all Egyptian lands are returned. Sadat chose the latter, to make peace and so the Camp David Accords were signed in 1977 and the Israelis had 5 years to completely withdraw from Sinai and return every inch of it back to Egypt. On a side note, the Palestinians and Syrians were offered to join the peace process but refused to do so.

So now Egypt has a binding peace treaty with Israel which comes with all sorts of conditions that apply to both countries. They must have diplomatic relations, they can't post over a certain amount of military close to the border of Sinai & Israel and they basically have to normalize their relationship. THIS is where that stupid "in bed" insult comes in. People try to make it out that there is some secret, behind the scenes relationship that is going on when all it is is complying with the peace treaty that was signed by both countries. When Sisi meets with Netanyahu - "Oh look, he's in bed with the Israelis!" When Sisi coordinates certain actions in Sinai with the Israelis - "Oh look, he had to take permission from the Israelis" when it's part of the peace treaty which even Israel has to do the same thing when it wants to deploys certain military in the Negev desert. But people only see it one way because of the need to bash and insult and denigrate Egypt. 

On the flip side, because of this peace treaty and the overreaching effects of the Palestinian situation and the fact that the Israelis are in constant war with Syria and are building settlements in the WB and still fighting Arabs and Muslims, many Egyptians harbor bad sentiments towards the Israelis because of that. That's where that part comes from.

I tried to explain with as much pertaining info while trying to keep it as minimal as possible. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sinnerman108 said:


> I saw a Tunisian movie, "Boy of the terraces"
> 
> V nice, loved the girl !!!



Fabulous movie.
I think every Boy & Girl, can see a part of Him/Herself in this movie... The paradoxical beauty of the "First Time"...



bsruzm said:


> Mostly small pups are caught by fisherman here but there are records of adult sharks, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two small pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A juvenile around 3 meters.
> 
> Some old records:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472993
> 
> 
> According to Hakan Kabasakal, a marine biologist the ones in our waters are usually Australian species of great whites with their gray coloring on top unlike brown like African and dark and black American species.



At this rate, they will be no more in the Mediterranean.
Last Stat was around 350 ones...
As long as the Fish industry is growing...they will come near shore for food and will be killed one by one...


----------



## -SINAN-

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks for asking and I'll try to explain it in as short a post as possible, but it's a complex issue so you'll have to bear with me.
> 
> The entire relationship has been based on all the wars, and knowing about the wars and how they started and what the results were and who was involved behind the scenes etc. is all part & parcel of understanding why things are the way they are today. So knowing the history of the wars is really important if you want to understand the dynamics of current Egyptian/Israeli relations.
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of PDF users are probably the WORST source of information, just FYI. And what does "in bed" mean? That's the real problem with this whole scenario and a common mud-sling that many anti-Egyptians throw around to spew they hatred and venom OR, in many cases as in this forum, their support for other countries that have tensions with Egypt. So the whole notion of Sisi being in bed with the Israelis is more of a feeble attempt at insulting the Egyptian president and Egyptians at the same time.
> 
> You have to ask yourself 'why would some idiots say something like that?' Not just because they're idiots, but they're ignorant hypocrites and haters etc. because while they accuse Sisi of doing whatever 'being in bed, means, more than likely the entity they support is doing the same thing -- to some extent -- which they conveniently ignore. But most of us adults pick up on that kinda thing and put them right back in their place. But I'll explain where this stupid "in bed" idiocy comes from later in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that guy is, sadly, a famous Egyptian actor/comedian and he took that prank as an insult because he's an absolute filthy animal. He actually slapped the interviewer in the face who was a young, harmless lady and they were doing that interview/prank as sort of a test or experiment to see the reaction of the actor, never expecting it to get out of hand like that, let alone violent where there was actually an act of assault and battery when he slapped the young lady. That lowlife criminal should be in jail for behaving that way and should be punished by the courts and pay that lady a huge amount of money for assaulting her like that. That was a disgrace and frankly, there's a lot of that kinda crap that happens in Egypt which is really too bad. It's a cultural mindset that needs to be fixed by enforcing the rule of laws. I'm not sure what ended up happening after that sad situation, but I hope they at least arrested his sorry *** and at least took him to court.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a large percentage of Egyptians who just don't like being friendly or having cordial relations with Israel, but it doesn't represent the entire masses.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so explaining the "in bed" stupidity (and I'm not referring to you BTW, just the line itself is stupid) goes back to the wars we had. 1956, president Gamal Abdel Nasser nationalized the Suez Canal to make it officially Egyptian and not controlled by the British. Brits got pissed off and got together with France and Israel and started a war against Egypt to regain control of the canal. While the British and French attacked the northern port, Israel invaded Sinai. US didn't like that and told all 3 to get out and they did. Suez Canal became all Egyptian and Nasser was a hero in not only Egypt, but for all Arabs. 11 years later, 1967 war, Israelis invade and take Sinai again along with Jerusalem from the Jordanians and the Golan Heights from Syria. 6 years later on 6th October 1973 (also known as the Yom Kippur war), Egyptian military crosses the Suez canal, seizes the entire Israeli Bar Lev line and all the posts and occupies approximately a 20 km deep stretch along the entire length of the canal in 2 days. The war extends until the 25th of October when a cease fire was called by the UN which was structured by the US (supporting Israel) and Russia (supporting Egypt). Before the cease fire by about 11 days, the Israeli army managed to split the Egyptian army along the entire length of the canal, then cross over onto the western side and stretch its army to the southern city of Suez and somewhat cutting off the Egyptian 3rd army. 2nd army was in the north and holding its territory and also the 3rd army stayed put and was ready to keep fighting but once the cease fire was called, President Sadat basically figured the objective was achieved. After the cease fire negotiations, the Israelis were forced to withdraw and give up almost half of the Sinai while the Egyptian military kept the territory it had gained in the war. So now we had about 1/3 of our Sinai Peninsula back in our hands and Sadat had 2 choices to get the rest back: 1) keep the war status ongoing against Israel and start a war again which now, with the US fully backing Israel and Egypt's military was going to certainly be sanctioned by the US and be in a constant state of war without even having control of Sinai just like the Golan Heights still is to this day or 2) make peace with Israel under the condition that all Egyptian lands are returned. Sadat chose the latter, to make peace and so the Camp David Accords were signed in 1977 and the Israelis had 5 years to completely withdraw from Sinai and return every inch of it back to Egypt. On a side note, the Palestinians and Syrians were offered to join the peace process but refused to do so.
> 
> So now Egypt has a binding peace treaty with Israel which comes with all sorts of conditions that apply to both countries. They must have diplomatic relations, they can't post over a certain amount of military close to the border of Sinai & Israel and they basically have to normalize their relationship. THIS is where that stupid "in bed" insult comes in. People try to make it out that there is some secret, behind the scenes relationship that is going on when all it is is complying with the peace treaty that was signed by both countries. When Sisi meets with Netanyahu - "Oh look, he's in bed with the Israelis!" When Sisi coordinates certain actions in Sinai with the Israelis - "Oh look, he had to take permission from the Israelis" when it's part of the peace treaty which even Israel has to do the same thing when it wants to deploys certain military in the Negev desert. But people only see it one way because of the need to bash and insult and denigrate Egypt.
> 
> On the flip side, because of this peace treaty and the overreaching effects of the Palestinian situation and the fact that the Israelis are in constant war with Syria and are building settlements in the WB and still fighting Arabs and Muslims, many Egyptians harbor bad sentiments towards the Israelis because of that. That's where that part comes from.
> 
> I tried to explain with as much pertaining info while trying to keep it as minimal as possible. I hope that answers your question.


Bro, thx for the detailed explanation. Now, i understand this situation fully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> @HannibalBarca , is it an often thing to find one or two great white sharks in Tunisian waters each year? World's smallest great white shark pup was caught alive in Turkish waters and released few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a seal population but they aren't like their relatives, they are shy. Tuna must be on top of shark's menu. Are you interested?
> 
> This is from Italy:



I've done quite a bit of diving in the Red Sea and seen quite a few sharks. I was deep snorkeling once and came up to the surface and one of my fins was nudged by an Oceanic white-tip. They're probably the largest percentage of sharks found in the Red Sea, followed by hammerheads. I've swam with hammers in Florida on several occasions. Catch a lot of bluefin tuna up here in the northeast and yellowfin tuna in Key West and Louisiana. Probably the funnest fish to cath for me is the yellowfin Tuna.

I catch blacktips almost every year down in the Keys. Here's a spinner shark, cousin of the black tip. Catch them all the time.








Spanish Mackerel





Striped bass.






Cobia





Atlantic Mackerel






Didn't catch this one but it came up to the boat...any guess what that is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> At this rate, they will be no more in the Mediterranean.
> Last Stat was around 350 ones...
> As long as the Fish industry is growing...they will come near shore for food and will be killed one by one...


Are they tagged?



Gomig-21 said:


> Didn't catch this one but it came up to the boat...any guess what that is?


Could that be a bullshark? I never heard of great white sighting in Egypt but heard a lot of shark attacks, I love the sea so much but I honestly wouldn't like to face a shark lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

bsruzm said:


> Are they tagged?


I don't know, Will try to ask a Cousin who works at the Oceanic Institute of Tunis (La Goulette)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

HannibalBarca said:


> Fabulous movie.
> I think every Boy & Girl, can see a part of Him/Herself in this movie... The paradoxical beauty of the "First Time"...
> .



Feel free to suggest more, 

the more the (.)y(.) the better !


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> Could that be a bullshark? I never heard of great white sighting in Egypt but heard a lot of shark attacks, I love the sea so much but I honestly wouldn't like to face a shark lol



It's actually an ocean sunfish, or mola mola. They're huge, wonderful and friendly fish found everywhere, very docile and because of their shape, they have to flatten out sideways when they reach the surface. Had them come up to the boat several times.











I'm also a very ocean-bound person like you. My family and I spend the majority of our summer on our boat out in the ocean, nothing like it.

Here's a young hammerhead that came right up to the boat. Didn't even need to catch him since almost all my fishing is catch & release and this guy already came close enough to get a good look and even pat him on the dorsal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> It's actually an ocean sunfish, or mola mola. They're huge, wonderful and friendly fish found everywhere, very docile and because of their shape, they have to flatten out sideways when they reach the surface. Had them come up to the boat several times.


I was thinking that and a dolphin? but well, it wasn't clear and we were talking about sharks, that's so nice. It looks like a very rich place!



Gomig-21 said:


> I'm also a very ocean-bound person like you. My family and I spend the majority of our summer on our boat out in the ocean, nothing like it.


Do you visit Egypt, too? I am from black sea with lots of fisherman relatives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> I was thinking that and a dolphin? but well, it wasn't clear and we were talking about sharks, that's so nice. It looks like a very rich place!



That was tough and your guess of a bull shark was actually close because when we first saw it, we only saw the dorsal fin cruising above the waterline and it looked exactly like a shark. 



bsruzm said:


> Do you visit Egypt, too? I am from black sea with lots of fisherman relatives



Sure. I'll be there in September for a couple of weeks. 
As you can probably tell, I enjoy fishing quite a bit! Even when the fish aren't biting, it's the most relaxing thing one can do. 
Do you get out with your relatives and do some fishing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll be there in September for a couple of weeks.


I have been to Egypt, it is a lovely place with beautiful people. I love the word basmuhendis, we use it, too.



Gomig-21 said:


> Do you get out with your relatives and do some fishing?


I would like to, but no, they are professionals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> I have been to Egypt, it is a lovely place with beautiful people. I love the word basmuhendis, we use it, too.



I can see why, since it's actually derived from the Turkish language and the word "pasha" in Turkish. And since we Arabs don't know how to pronounce the letter P because it doesn't exist in the Arabic alphabet, we substitute it with the letter B. So it went from pasha muhandis too Pash muhendis to bash-muhendis. lol And Basha is used all the time in Egypt. It's a sign of respect when you address someone. Ezayak ya basha? Kef halak ya basha? Akhbarak eh ya basha? Ahlan wasahlan ya basha.



bsruzm said:


> I would like to, but no, they are professionals...



Maybe get out with them on the boat for a day, that would be a blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> So it went from pasha muhandis too Pash muhendis to bash-muhendis.


No, no... Baş yane Bash means head so it is head of the engineers.
I know a lot common things, it is beautiful 



Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe get out with them on the boat for a day, that would be a blast.


I wish but I neither have time nor opportunity. It was nice talk to you, thanks for the photos


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> No, no... Baş yane Bash means head so it is head of the engineers.



That's exactly what I said, lol. 'Basha' comes from the Turkish word Pascha which as you said means head or more appropriately a high-ranking officer or leader or "head" of state. When we Egyptians combined it with 'Mohandis' (engineer), 'Bash' was the short version of Basha which is the Arabic version of Pascha since we don't have the letter P in the Arabic alphabet. So instead of BashaMohandis, we cut it short and say BashMohandis. It's a respectful title given to anyone who is considered a person of note or high level and commonly used with anyone deserving of a respectful reference and not necessarily an engineer. I figured you would know it came from your Turkish word Pascha!  And you're gonna tell an Egyptian what an Egyptian saying means? Com'ooon maaaan! lol.

So in anticipation of the start of Ramadan coming up in about 5 days and on the subject of Arabic on an Arabic Coffee Shop thread, here's a most popular classic Egyptian song welcoming Ramadan. Anyone who's from our region and lived through Ramadan in any Arab country is most certainly familiar with this beauty by Mohammad Abdelmotaleb. Bring back any memories @Falcon29 ?

Ramadan Gaana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> That's exactly what I said, lol. 'Basha' comes from the Turkish word Pascha which as you said means head or more appropriately a high-ranking officer or leader or "head" of state. When we Egyptians combined it with 'Mohandis' (engineer), 'Bash' was the short version of Basha which is the Arabic version of Pascha since we don't have the letter P in the Arabic alphabet. So instead of BashaMohandis, we cut it short and say BashMohandis. It's a respectful title given to anyone who is considered a person of note or high level and commonly used with anyone deserving of a respectful reference and not necessarily an engineer. I figured you would know it came from your Turkish word Pascha!  And you're gonna tell an Egyptian what an Egyptian saying means? Com'ooon maaaan! lol.
> 
> So in anticipation of the start of Ramadan coming up in about 5 days and on the subject of Arabic on an Arabic Coffee Shop thread, here's a most popular classic Egyptian song welcoming Ramadan. Anyone who's from our region and lived through Ramadan in any Arab country is most certainly familiar with this beauty by Mohammad Abdelmotaleb. Bring back any memories @Falcon29 ?
> 
> Ramadan Gaana



Man to be honest I am too young and don't think I've been exposed to the Ramadam theme , lol. It almost sounded familiar in the beginning but I think I just remember some other similar theme songs from Tuyoor Al Jannah as a kid. 

Anyhow you excited for Ramadan? It is going to be rather long and tedious where I live, but Ramadan is always a fun and exciting month. Community always enjoy it too. You have something to look forward to and have opportunity to repent. It feels nice. 

Now I'm thinking if I should start cutting on coffee early or just go in cold turkey, how are you approaching it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> That's exactly what I said, lol. 'Basha' comes from the Turkish word Pascha which as you said means head or more appropriately a high-ranking officer or leader or "head" of state.


I am not sure, bro. There are so many theories regarding the word and what it exactly means...

Ramadan mabrouk already!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Man to be honest I am too young and don't think I've been exposed to the Ramadam theme , lol. It almost sounded familiar in the beginning but I think I just remember some other similar theme songs from Tuyoor Al Jannah as a kid.
> 
> Anyhow you excited for Ramadan? It is going to be rather long and tedious where I live, but Ramadan is always a fun and exciting month. Community always enjoy it too. You have something to look forward to and have opportunity to repent. It feels nice.
> 
> Now I'm thinking if I should start cutting on coffee early or just go in cold turkey, how are you approaching it?



I keep forgetting you guys are a bit, just a little bit  younger than me. A lot of this is oldschool stuff but it's still being played till this day. The new stuff is mostly junk to this old-timer. 

Not being able to have my 2 cups of coffee in the morning is the toughest part. So I have one at suhur just to make up for it.

It's getting better each year now as it starts 9 or 10 days earlier than the year before as it approaches winter instead of having it during the brutal heat of summer.



bsruzm said:


> I am not sure, bro. There are so many theories regarding the word and what it exactly means...
> 
> Ramadan mabrouk already!



What do you mean? What word, Pascha? There's no theories of meanings or anything about BashMohandis. That's very clear lol. We used to play football in the streets and whoever would score a goal we'd all go up to him "ya m3alem ya bashmohandis"! Someone would do something good and his parents would be proud of him and his relatives would refer to him as "aywa, el ostaz da bashmohandis." Someone would open the door for you and you would say "shokran gedan ya Bashmondis etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean?


It could be taken by a word Pay-i Shah. But whatever it is lol


----------



## bsruzm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995027751932432384
Some show their true face.


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

Ramadan Kareem, fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Ramadan Kareem, fellas.



Thanks brother, same to you too, you scared me for a second I thought it started today , haha! I wish the same to others too ... @The SC @Dalit @naveedullahkhankhattak @lastofthepatriots @LeGenD @Desert Fox @Sinan @T-123456 @SubWater @raptor22 @HAIDER @Meengla @hussain0216 @terry5 @others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Where is @Saif al-Arab, Fahed for real? This villager from Anatolia misses him. It's never fun to fight, debate, disagree with you people...


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> Fahed for real?



"Fahed"? Did you mean "fe'nho? *فين هو *or* هو فين *? In the Sham they would pronounce is "We'nho" or 
*وين هو *

Fanous Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Gomig-21 said:


> "Fahed"? Did you mean "fe'nho? *فين هو *or* هو فين *? In the Sham they would pronounce is "We'nho" or
> *وين هو *
> 
> Fanous Ramadan.


No, no... I thought his name was Fahed lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> No, no... I thought his name was Fahed lol



Oh, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

@Saif al-Arab


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> @Saif al-Arab


Go cry somewhere else.. you lost him with your rants..


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> Go cry somewhere else.. you lost him with your rants..


You didn't like the song? Try that one then:





That's wrong to leave like that, nobody calls me a villager from Anatolia anymore, I feel his anger when he says stuff like that


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> You didn't like the song? Try that one then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wrong to leave like that, nobody calls me a villager from Anatolia anymore, I feel his anger when he says stuff like that


You miss anger? 

Try Nahavand Longa and Ebru Gandes ..


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> You miss anger?


You guys aren't creative with insults or fights, it's like wtf? with @Saif al-Arab, if it wasnt for him, nobody would make fun of 500M Arab world stuff or win-win...


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> You guys aren't creative with insults or fights, it's like wtf? with @Saif al-Arab, if it wasnt for him, nobody would make fun of 500M Arab world stuff or win-win...


Anyone can make fun of Arabs..since they make fun of everyone too.. win-win..


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> Anyone can make fun of Arabs..since they make fun of everyone too.. win-win..


That's fine, you people speak harshly, too lol
What family would you support "except al-Saud" to rule Arabia? Or would you even support a family?


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> What family would you support "except al-Saud" to rule Arabia? Or would you even support a family?


Now you make no sense again!


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> Now you make no sense again!


it's not no sense but if you don't want to answer it's okay


----------



## -SINAN-

bsruzm said:


> 500M Arab world stuff


Well, it's 499M Arabs since they left poor Palestinians to vultures.


----------



## bsruzm

Sinan said:


> Well, it's 499M Arabs since they left poor Palestinians to vultures.


Sad to see that such a great potential is being wasted.


----------



## -SINAN-

bsruzm said:


> Sad to see that such a great potential is being wasted.


Yeah, they could have ruled the world....


----------



## bsruzm

Sinan said:


> Yeah, they could have ruled the world....


Why are you so critical? They could at least be in a much better position.


----------



## -SINAN-

bsruzm said:


> Why are you so critical? They could at least be in a much better position.


That applies to every country in the world....take our country for example.

There had been 3 coups, left-right wing clash, PKK terrorism, bad management after Atatürk...if all of these not happened we would be on par with Germany.

If my aunt had a mustache, she would be my uncle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Sinan said:


> That applies to every country in the world....take our country for example.
> 
> There had been 3 coups, left-right wing clash, PKK terrorism, bad management after Atatürk...if all of these not happened we would be on par with Germany.
> 
> If my aunt had a mustache, she would be my uncle...


I understand your point but that does not apply to every country in the world, you can not compare Gulf states to Turkey's political history for example. Otherwise, you make only mistakes.


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Well, it's 499M Arabs since they left poor Palestinians to vultures.


Well they have less problem to worry about



bsruzm said:


> Sad to see that such a great potential is being wasted.





Sinan said:


> Yeah, they could have ruled the world....


Well don't forget they ruled the caliphate for 1000 years they are the cradle of civilizations with billion unesco heritage sites and the most important part the arab cuisine is popular in the entire galaxy and the arabs built the largest three empires out of ten empires

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

SALMAN F said:


> Well they have less problem to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't forget they ruled the caliphate for 1000 years they are the cradle of civilizations with billion unesco heritage sites and the most important part the arab cuisine is popular in the entire galaxy and the arabs built the largest three empires out of ten empires


If you don't know how to use your own potential, somebody else would. I definitely would.


----------



## SALMAN F

bsruzm said:


> If you don't know how to use your own potential, somebody else would. I definitely would.


You don't need to worry about the mighty 500 million arabs


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Fabulous movie.



Do you know who this gal is?


----------



## bsruzm




----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Do you know who this gal is?



By face, yes. But not the Name.
A TN actress. If it's who I think it is.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> By face, yes. But not the Name.
> A TN actress. If it's who I think it is.



Yep, Rami Imam (now Rami Youssef) after she got married to an Egyptian film producer since she's in many Egyptian TV series including this one I've been catching up on that came out in 2012 called * فرقة ناجي عطاالله الحلقة *and it's hilarious!

She's part of Adel Emam's squad of 6 (and he's a diplomat at the Egyptian embassy in Israel) and he ends up ripping off $20 million from one of the Israeli banks that was transferring the money through the embassy and the other 30 something episodes is them trying to get back to Egypt and finding themselves going through Syria, Lebanon, Iraq etc. carrying 6 suitcases full of the cash and spending it at the same time and all the while being chased by Mossad looooooool. She's really beautiful and very famous in Egypt now. During Ramadan is the best time for mossalsalaat (TV series). She's really good in this one. I've been catching up on it. She shows up for the first time in this episode 1 @ minute 24:11 when Adel Imam meets her and decides to recruit her. She speaks perfect Egyptian colloquial Arabic. The whole gang and the things they do is the typical Egyptian nutty stuff! 






In this 2nd episode @ 7:09 she's speaking amazing Hebrew. Mossad guy is watching her and then goes back to look up her info. The whole series is the usual Egyptian comedy/thriller. 






Here she's speaking perfect Egyptian Arabic @ 12:13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

bsruzm said:


> View attachment 475150


What is this ? Spinach or molakia?


----------



## bsruzm

denel said:


> What is this ? Spinach or molakia?


Molukia


----------



## denel

bsruzm said:


> Molukia


Love it ..... love it. Just had it yesterday... We mix it with spinach and other mustard green.


----------



## bsruzm

denel said:


> Love it ..... love it. Just had it yesterday... We mix it with spinach and other mustard green.


Bil afiyah


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, Rami Imam (now Rami Youssef) after she got married to an Egyptian film producer since she's in many Egyptian TV series including this one I've been catching up on that came out in 2012 called * فرقة ناجي عطاالله الحلقة *and it's hilarious!
> 
> She's part of Adel Emam's squad of 6 (and he's a diplomat at the Egyptian embassy in Israel) and he ends up ripping off $20 million from one of the Israeli banks that was transferring the money through the embassy and the other 30 something episodes is them trying to get back to Egypt and finding themselves going through Syria, Lebanon, Iraq etc. carrying 6 suitcases full of the cash and spending it at the same time and all the while being chased by Mossad looooooool. She's really beautiful and very famous in Egypt now. During Ramadan is the best time for mossalsalaat (TV series). She's really good in this one. I've been catching up on it. She shows up for the first time in this episode 1 @ minute 24:11 when Adel Imam meets her and decides to recruit her. She speaks perfect Egyptian colloquial Arabic. The whole gang and the things they do is the typical Egyptian nutty stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this 2nd episode @ 7:09 she's speaking amazing Hebrew. Mossad guy is watching her and then goes back to look up her info. The whole series is the usual Egyptian comedy/thriller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she's speaking perfect Egyptian Arabic @ 12:13.



Didn't know she had such success.
I know many TN actor/ess /Singers who are extremely successful outside TN borders, But they don't really appear in TN Ramadan TV series, Few are present, like last year, but as of 2018, not much, if not mistaken, none.

I'm related a really known TN singer, Widely known around the Arab world... who finally choose to come back (mostly, her time "almost" passed), but didn't took the opportunity to finally enter the TN maiden... As hame but whatever... it's her choice... We did tell her to try... but still hoping to flourish with her"Legacy"...


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I'm related a really known TN singer, Widely known around the Arab world... who finally choose to come back (mostly, her time "almost" passed), but didn't took the opportunity to finally enter the TN maiden... As hame but whatever... it's her choice... We did tell her to try... but still hoping to flourish with her"Legacy"...



Very cool. I would ask who it is just for curiosity sake, but I'm guessing you probably won't want to tell.

This Ramadan series which is currently airing in Egypt and several other Arab countries including Sudan has sparked protest from the Sudanese government which as a result, has summoned the Egyptian ambassador in Sudan to voice the complaint. The series is called "Abu Omar Al-Masri" and is about the fight against terrorism in Egypt and has scenes that show some of the terrorist being trained in Sudan. That didn't sit well with the Sudanese government. Somewhat understandable, but then that gets into that shady, grey area of entertainment vs politics etc. Supposed to be a pretty good Ramadan series.






http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/299841.aspx



denel said:


> What is this ? Spinach or molakia?





bsruzm said:


> Molukia



"Molakia"? "Molukia"? What's wrong with you guys? It's MOLOKHIA or better yet MOLOKHEYA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Malik Alashter said:


> How many z-10 this 1.5 billion can bring
> or mi-28
> 
> About ToT forget about it the only one who would done it for you is China.


What's burning you?


----------



## Falcon29

How is fasting for everyone so far? 



bsruzm said:


> Molukia



That's definitely spinach my friend, lol.


----------



## bsruzm

Falcon29 said:


> How is fasting for everyone so far?
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely spinach my friend, lol.


Nope, I had nice chat with a Syrian


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> Nope, I had nice chat with a Syrian



I just looked it up and apparently that it is how Syrians make it, this is how everyone else makes as that one looks like spinach, lol :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> I just looked it up and apparently that it is how Syrians make it, this is how everyone else makes as that one looks like spinach, lol :



And this is the way true molokheya is supposed to be made. If it isn't soupy, gluey, gooey and oily it's not Egyptian/Phalastini true Molokheya. They do their own thing in the Sham, between El Souriyeen and El Lubnaniyeen by trying to get all swhingy wangy and stuff. This is true molokheya that sticks to the top of your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> And this is the way true molokheya is supposed to be made. If it isn't soupy, gluey, gooey and oily it's not Egyptian/Phalastini true Molokheya. They do their own thing in the Sham, between El Souriyeen and El Lubnaniyeen by trying to get all swhingy wangy and stuff. This is true molokheya that sticks to the top of your mouth.


As long as it tastes good , let us say amen and put bread in and eat well; this is a great pleasure to add to regular spinach. What we do also is mix it up with chicken gizzards - makes it so unique or add some mince from chicken or guinea fowl; that takes it to new heights as a soup.

I would describe the taste of molokheya as a bamiya (same word in swahili and believe it or not in greek as well) but in spinach texture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> As long as it tastes good , let us say amen and put bread in and eat well; this is a great pleasure to add to regular spinach. What we do also is mix it up with chicken gizzards - makes it so unique or add some mince from chicken or guinea fowl; that takes it to new heights as a soup.



Very cool. Yeah, we just don't appreciate it when others take our dishes and go all cooky with them loool. Just kidding. BTW, you should post some South African dishes for us. What are the some of the local, famous dishes and even delicacies?



denel said:


> I would describe the taste of molokheya as a bamiya (same word in swahili and believe it or not in greek as well) but in spinach texture.



I actually learned a little bit of Swahili when I was in Burundi. Bamya is another favorite Egyptian and Arab dish. Ocra as it's called in the west but mixed with peas and onions and lamb meat in a thick tomato sauce with other vegetable on a bed of white rice is nothing short of heavenly. Although I've been told by a few people I shared it with who had tried it for the first time that it was probably a dish that needed some sort of an acquired taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

denel said:


> same word in swahili and believe it or not in greek as well


Turkish as well lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool. Yeah, we just don't appreciate it when others take our dishes and go all cooky with them loool. Just kidding. BTW, you should post some South African dishes for us. What are the some of the local, famous dishes and even delicacies?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually learned a little bit of Swahili when I was in Burundi. Bamya is another favorite Egyptian and Arab dish. Ocra as it's called in the west but mixed with peas and onions and lamb meat in a thick tomato sauce with other vegetable on a bed of white rice is nothing short of heavenly. Although I've been told by a few people I shared it with who had tried it for the first time that it was probably a dish that needed some sort of an acquired taste.


Bamiya is probably my favourite veg. I grow it here.

Well, our country is a country of acquired dishes we took when each wave of new people came here from over the world. For example, national dish is bobotjie - it is from java aka bobtek; javanese who came here 300+ yrs back brought it, Samosa/Samsa, potjie, biltong, braai - meat on fire is a must have on the list. Biltong is meat - beef or game which is put in vinegar, salt for 24hrs then coat of coriander seeds, black pepper and rock salt hung outside to dry for 6-7 days; that is everywhere. Woeres - big sausage from real meat, dried version etc. tonnes and tonnes of fish as after chicken fish is most widely consumed; melk tarts, koeksisters. just too much to write down; it is a melting pot. For example 20+yrs back, schwarma, falefal became the in thing and are still very very popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

On Wednesday, Al-Azhar al-Sharif celebrated the annual day of the Al-Azhar mosque, which marks the seventh of Ramadan, the anniversary of the first ever prayer in the mosque *1078 years ago*, where many activities, events and a group breakfast were organized, in which hundreds of citizens participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fachfouch

bsruzm said:


> Mostly small pups are caught by fisherman here but there are records of adult sharks, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two small pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A juvenile around 3 meters.
> 
> Some old records:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472993
> 
> 
> According to Hakan Kabasakal, a marine biologist the ones in our waters are usually Australian species of great whites with their gray coloring on top unlike brown like African and dark and black American species.







__ https://www.facebook.com/




today in tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> Bamiya is probably my favourite veg. I grow it here.
> 
> Well, our country is a country of acquired dishes we took when each wave of new people came here from over the world. For example, national dish is bobotjie - it is from java aka bobtek; javanese who came here 300+ yrs back brought it, Samosa/Samsa, potjie, biltong, braai - meat on fire is a must have on the list. Biltong is meat - beef or game which is put in vinegar, salt for 24hrs then coat of coriander seeds, black pepper and rock salt hung outside to dry for 6-7 days; that is everywhere. Woeres - big sausage from real meat, dried version etc. tonnes and tonnes of fish as after chicken fish is most widely consumed; melk tarts, koeksisters. just too much to write down; it is a melting pot. For example 20+yrs back, schwarma, falefal became the in thing and are still very very popular.



I need to come down there and visit you! If not for the fishing and to snorkel shark alley, but for this food you just described! 

Have you ever seen a Great African Land Snail as big as this one in SA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> I need to come down there and visit you! If not for the fishing and to snorkel shark alley, but for this food you just described!
> 
> Have you ever seen a Great African Land Snail as big as this one in SA?


Yes, I have seen those. Some areas they are a problem.

Welcome as well to come and stay over at my farm too. God's country. Food and sports are biggest past-time. I think in entire continent we are the biggest consumer/capita of meat/poultry and fish. But if you want the best beef, that is only in Botswana and Namibia. You will be mistaken to think you are eating game meat.

For snokeling yes, but man, sharks are around, I wont risk it; a friend narrowly had a close call in Knynsa which is beautiful diving spot. You can check it up. The waves are huge; i mean in winter easily 8-10m high at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> Yes, I have seen those. Some areas they are a problem.



Really? Wow, they are huge for snails and look at that thing, it's like a cross between a snail, and elephant and a cat/turtle hybrid! lol  Sobhana'al Khalak Al Azeem as we say.



denel said:


> Welcome as well to come and stay over at my farm too.



Thank you, my friend, and likewise, although up this way in Boston since I reside here a lot more so than Egypt.
We can get out on the boat and fish and cruise all over the place, blast and a half!



denel said:


> For snokeling yes, but man, sharks are around, I wont risk it; a friend narrowly had a close call in Knynsa which is beautiful diving spot. You can check it up. The waves are huge; i mean in winter easily 8-10m high at times.



Ooof, sounds like my kinda spot! lol. Shark Week on discovery is coming up soon.



Falcon29 said:


> I just looked it up and apparently that it is how Syrians make it, this is how everyone else makes as that one looks like spinach, lol :



Bos 3al gamal da fe Ramadan ya rayis. MashAllah.






This is a wadi in Tanomah Aseer, south-west of Saudi Arabia. SobhanaAllah 3al shagar w'el akhdar fel sahra el Arabiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? Wow, they are huge for snails and look at that thing, it's like a cross between a snail, and elephant and a cat/turtle hybrid! lol  Sobhana'al Khalak Al Azeem as we say.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my friend, and likewise, although up this way in Boston since I reside here a lot more so than Egypt.
> We can get out on the boat and fish and cruise all over the place, blast and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooof, sounds like my kinda spot! lol. Shark Week on discovery is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Bos 3al gamal da fe Ramadan ya rayis. MashAllah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a wadi in Tanomah Aseer, south-west of Saudi Arabia. SobhanaAllah 3al shagar w'el akhdar fel sahra el Arabiya.


Yes, if you get up to Mosselbaai which is next to Knysna; that is where there are many marine biologists from UCLA/Hamburg/UCT/Rhodes/BC to name a few are permanently present studying various whales that are around this area. On the forests we have a very unique sub-species of elephants in the Knysna; there is a good book - 'Circles in the Forest' you may want to have read in.

Boston, yes - good city for sure but too expensive for me . Come this side, at 1/4 to 1/5 you have have far better experience especially off the coast of southern africa. If you like to snorkel, the best spots are off Pemba and Mafia Islands or all along the east african shore line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Bos 3al gamal da fe Ramadan ya rayis. MashAllah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a wadi in Tanomah Aseer, south-west of Saudi Arabia. SobhanaAllah 3al shagar w'el akhdar fel sahra el Arabiya.



Very beautiful place, have you been there before in Mecca? It kind of all slopes down towards the Kabba and has an amazing aroma, would love to spend some of Ramadan there some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> Yes, if you get up to Mosselbaai which is next to Knysna; that is where there are many marine biologists from UCLA/Hamburg/UCT/Rhodes/BC to name a few are permanently present studying various whales that are around this area. On the forests we have a very unique sub-species of elephants in the Knysna; there is a good book - 'Circles in the Forest' you may want to have read in.



Sounds peachy!



denel said:


> Boston, yes - good city for sure but too expensive for me .



Why? You would be my guest with the red carpet rolled out and you wouldn't have to pay for a single thing, ma man! 



denel said:


> Come this side, at 1/4 to 1/5 you have have far better experience especially off the coast of southern africa. If you like to snorkel, the best spots are off Pemba and Mafia Islands or all along the east african shore line.



Love it! Boating season has just started for us up here so we're gonna be going out a lot and hopefully having some safe fun ISA.



Falcon29 said:


> Very beautiful place, have you been there before in Mecca? It kind of all slopes down towards the Kabba and has an amazing aroma, would love to spend some of Ramadan there some time.



Aywa tab3an, 3 times Alhamdulillah. My brother resides (for a large part of the the year) in Dammam, since most of his business is in Saudiya and other areas in Iraq and the Sham, so he gets to go to Makkah and Medina any time he wishes MashAllah. I agree, it's a place like none other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Sounds peachy!
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You would be my guest with the red carpet rolled out and you wouldn't have to pay for a single thing, ma man!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Boating season has just started for us up here so we're gonna be going out a lot and hopefully having some safe fun ISA.
> 
> 
> 
> Aywa tab3an, 3 times Alhamdulillah. My brother resides (for a large part of the the year) in Dammam, since most of his business is in Saudiya and other areas in Iraq and the Sham, so he gets to go to Makkah and Medina any time he wishes MashAllah. I agree, it's a place like none other.


Much appreciated; my home is your home, aha'lan wasahalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@denel @Gomig-21 @HannibalBarca 

Man this Ramadan has been hitting me hard, I'm can't get time to eat enough before I'm already tired. It's rather long where I live, about 17 hours. Assuming you do suhoor before sunrise, which I don't. I eat earlier so it's basically like 19 hours a day. The thirst isn't bothering me, I'm just hungry, and I have a smaller threshold now when it comes to eating, lol. 

Good news is we are more than half way down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> @denel @Gomig-21 @HannibalBarca
> 
> Man this Ramadan has been hitting me hard, I'm can't get time to eat enough before I'm already tired. It's rather long where I live, about 17 hours. Assuming you do suhoor before sunrise, which I don't. I eat earlier so it's basically like 19 hours a day. The thirst isn't bothering me, I'm just hungry, and I have a smaller threshold now when it comes to eating, lol.
> 
> Good news is we are more than half way down.



MashAllah ya basha, Rebenna y'se7elha 3aleik InshaAllah ya kbeir! 
17 hours, wow. You must be in Arizona or west coast or somewhere like that. Here in Boston it's 15 hours and 6 minutes exactly but I'm like you, never cut suhoor close to sunrise and actually eat and have coffee a couple of hours earlier around 3;00am and sometimes wait for Fajr but most of the time I'm back out like a lite.

For me it's always been about thirst more than anything else. Food is not as required for some reason but when you're work is pretty physically demanding to a certain extent, you get thirsty very easily. I try to curb my activities during this great month so I don't run my body down. I usually lose about 7 - 10 lbs every Ramadan. So it can be quite difficult but I noticed the older you get, the easier it actually is to go through it TBH. At 52 it's much easier than when I was fasting at oh, say 22 or even 32.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> @denel @Gomig-21 @HannibalBarca
> 
> Man this Ramadan has been hitting me hard, I'm can't get time to eat enough before I'm already tired. It's rather long where I live, about 17 hours. Assuming you do suhoor before sunrise, which I don't. I eat earlier so it's basically like 19 hours a day. The thirst isn't bothering me, I'm just hungry, and I have a smaller threshold now when it comes to eating, lol.
> 
> Good news is we are more than half way down.


It's almost over.
I dont wake up at suhur, I drink and eat lightly around 00:30 and sleep.
We break fast at 9:30pm ( so I fast for almost 21h)

Is it hard? Not much, Im used to it.
But I do get thirsty, sometimes a lot,but I manage to control it.

The Key is control of your emotion and your needs. Remember you are stronger than them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> MashAllah ya basha, Rebenna y'se7elha 3aleik InshaAllah ya kbeir!
> 17 hours, wow. You must be in Arizona or west coast or somewhere like that. Here in Boston it's 15 hours and 6 minutes exactly but I'm like you, never cut suhoor close to sunrise and actually eat and have coffee a couple of hours earlier around 3;00am and sometimes wait for Fajr but most of the time I'm back out like a lite.
> 
> For me it's always been about thirst more than anything else. Food is not as required for some reason but when you're work is pretty physically demanding to a certain extent, you get thirsty very easily. I try to curb my activities during this great month so I don't run my body down. I usually lose about 7 - 10 lbs every Ramadan. So it can be quite difficult but I noticed the older you get, the easier it actually is to go through it TBH. At 52 it's much easier than when I was fasting at oh, say 22 or even 32.



باراك الله فيك يا شيخ، ربنا يتقبل صيامك وصيامنا 

I am in the MidWest so the times have been rough last few years here. That is rough if you have to do physically demanding work, I can't imagine. I was actually pretty thirsty the first few days but now it's just hunger. My body wants more nutrients and I can feel it. Most people seem to complain about gaining weight in Ramadan while I always lose weight,lol. Glad I'm not the only one. Had no idea you where 52 btw, so let me know if calling you sheikh offends you. If I knew you personally I'd have to call you Amo as I'm a young adult, lol. 

Forgot to tag @Mhmoud , hope Ramadan is going for well you too. 



HannibalBarca said:


> It's almost over.
> I dont wake up at suhur, I drink and eat lightly around 00:30 and sleep.
> We break fast at 9:30pm ( so I fast for almost 21h)
> 
> Is it hard? Not much, Im used to it.
> But I do get thirsty, sometimes a lot,but I manage to control it.
> 
> The Key is control of your emotion and your needs. Remember you are stronger than them.



We break fast around same time, a little less. Yeah for me it's usually around 19-20 hours cause I sleep before suhoor. Indeed it's a struggle of emotions/thoughts, on some days you're distracted and some days you think of it. A mid ramadan break for like 1 or 2 days would have been nice, lol. But the prayers/last 10 days are going to be nice days inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

Falcon29 said:


> باراك الله فيك يا شيخ، ربنا يتقبل صيامك وصيامنا
> 
> I am in the MidWest so the times have been rough last few years here. That is rough if you have to do physically demanding work, I can't imagine. I was actually pretty thirsty the first few days but now it's just hunger. My body wants more nutrients and I can feel it. Most people seem to complain about gaining weight in Ramadan while I always lose weight,lol. Glad I'm not the only one. Had no idea you where 52 btw, so let me know if calling you sheikh offends you. If I knew you personally I'd have to call you Amo as I'm a young adult, lol.
> 
> Forgot to tag @Mhmoud , hope Ramadan is going for well you too.
> 
> 
> 
> We break fast around same time, a little less. Yeah for me it's usually around 19-20 hours cause I sleep before suhoor. Indeed it's a struggle of emotions/thoughts, on some days you're distracted and some days you think of it. A mid ramadan break for like 1 or 2 days would have been nice, lol. But the prayers/last 10 days are going to be nice days inshallah.


Ramadan kereem to you too.
Aso, I wish everyone a pleasant Ramadan, @Gomig-21 @HannibalBarca @Falcon29 @Hamilcar and everybody else too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamilcar

Mhmoud said:


> Ramadan kereem to you too.
> Aso, I wish everyone a pleasant Ramadan, @Gomig-21 @HannibalBarca @Falcon29 @Hamilcar and everybody else too.



thank you dear brother
ramadhane mubarak for you and the rest of family inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

So every Arab team has lost so far in the world cup?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> So every Arab team has lost so far in the world cup?


nope and yes...it depends on what you meant by "every"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

HannibalBarca said:


> nope



Out of the first game of the first rounds it seems that way. All I know who played so far is Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Morocco. I'm sure they'll do better next games. 

Tunisia is playing tomorrow I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> Out of the first game of the first rounds it seems that way. All I know who played so far is Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Morocco. I'm sure they'll do better next games.
> 
> Tunisia is playing tomorrow I believe.


18 June.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Falcon29 said:


> Out of the first game of the first rounds it seems that way. All I know who played so far is Saudi Arabia, Egypt and Morocco. I'm sure they'll do better next games.
> 
> Tunisia is playing tomorrow I believe.



Tunisia plays against England tomorrow inshallah
Egypt has the best chances so far in their group
they can deal with Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> Tunisia plays against England tomorrow inshallah
> Egypt has the best chances so far in their group
> they can deal with Russia



I'll be watching it live here in the US, ma bro. I believe it's 8am local time, so while having breakfast! Looking forward to it and will be rooting for Tunisia all the way. Tough matchup against the UK but it can be done. Tunisia has a good team, though. 

Peru vs Denmark right now and this is the 2nd time in this WC where an instant replay was called to the ref and a penalty shot awarded as a result. Peruvian player couldn't have missed the net any wider than the shot he took lol! It went 3 meters above the crossbar! 

Good stuff. Egypt's matchup with Russia won't be that easy, with the latter coming off that big-time win they had against Saudiya and all the fans that will be rooting for them. But maybe this will help them a bit.

Mo Salah was seen training today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll be watching it live here in the US, ma bro. I believe it's 8am local time, so while having breakfast! Looking forward to it and will be rooting for Tunisia all the way. Tough matchup against the UK but it can be done. Tunisia has a good team, though.
> 
> Peru vs Denmark right now and this is the 2nd time in this WC where an instant replay was called to the ref and a penalty shot awarded as a result. Peruvian player couldn't have missed the net any wider than the shot he took lol! It went 3 meters above the crossbar!
> 
> Good stuff. Egypt's matchup with Russia won't be that easy, with the latter coming off that big-time win they had against Saudiya and all the fans that will be rooting for them. But maybe this will help them a bit.
> 
> Mo Salah was seen training today.




hhhhhhhhh
our game would be 7 pm here on the other side of the atlantic 
can't wait to hopefully tease the Brits in the office xD
Tunisia has a good team tactically but we lack a player who can turn chances into goals
both Msekni and Khnisi left a huge gap.
Egypt held its stand against Uruguay and could have ended up with a draw altho Salah wasn't even playing.
You got this my friend
Russia isn't exactly the toughest team out there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> hhhhhhhhh
> our game would be 7 pm here on the other side of the atlantic
> can't wait to hopefully tease the Brits in the office xD
> Tunisia has a good team tactically but we lack a player who can turn chances into goals
> both Msekni and Khnisi left a huge gap.
> Egypt held its stand against Uruguay and could have ended up with a draw altho Salah wasn't even playing.
> You got this my friend
> Russia isn't exactly the toughest team out there



I thought you were a student in the UK. I imagined you younger... Well Hope we win...But I'm afraid it will be the same again... First half at full speed... and the second one... they will lose their legs...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> hhhhhhhhh
> our game would be 7 pm here on the other side of the atlantic
> can't wait to hopefully tease the Brits in the office xD
> Tunisia has a good team tactically but we lack a player who can turn chances into goals
> both Msekni and Khnisi left a huge gap.
> Egypt held its stand against Uruguay and could have ended up with a draw altho Salah wasn't even playing.
> You got this my friend
> Russia isn't exactly the toughest team out there



I was actually wrong about the time. I just looked it up to be sure and I mixed it with Germany vs Mexico which is tomorrow at 10am. Tunisia vs England is Monday morning. Might miss that actually.

That would be something if you can walk into the office and have them all buy you lunch! 

Have you seen the rankings? They're pretty harsh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> I thought you were a student in the UK. I imagined you younger... Well Hope we win...But I'm afraid it will be the same again... First half at full speed... and the second one... they will lose their legs...



How did you guess though ? 
I am indeed a student
a Phd student, so I get few hours to teach in university and we meet and talk quite often in the lab's associated office as well where we work on our research.
I hope it goes the way it went second half with portugal.



Gomig-21 said:


> I was actually wrong about the time. I just looked it up to be sure and I mixed it with Germany vs Mexico which is tomorrow at 10am. Tunisia vs England is Monday morning. Might miss that actually.
> 
> That would be something if you can walk into the office and have them all buy you lunch!
> 
> Have you seen the rankings? They're pretty harsh!



FIFA ranking ?
last I checked we weren't that far away...
finger's crossed I get my free lunch then.
hopefully it doesn't end up with me going into hiding for sometime xD
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> How did you guess though ?
> I am indeed a student
> a Phd student, so I get few hours to teach in university and we meet and talk quite often in the lab's associated office as well where we work on our research.
> I hope it goes the way it went second half with portugal.



Maybe the way you talk... Then with a pinch of "my own" biased logic... by taking into account you are TN in the UK... So illegal immigration will be quite difficult...Therefore you got there for Something or with Someone.
And I choose the first "S"... so Student/Internship or something in those lines.
My logic is based on the fact you are not British Born (could be wrong) but I made such assumptions bc, When reading you, I can't imagine a British writing.

My 2 cents, don't mind it.

If it' snot too much asking, in which field?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamilcar

HannibalBarca said:


> Maybe the way you talk... Then with a pinch of "my own" biased logic... by taking into account you are TN in the UK... So illegal immigration will be quite difficult...Therefore you got there for Something or with Someone.
> And I choose the first "S"... so Student/Internship or something in those lines.
> My logic is based on the fact you are not British Born (could be wrong) but I made such assumptions bc, When reading you, I can't imagine a British writing.
> 
> My 2 cents, don't mind it.
> 
> If it' snot too much asking, in which field?



good deduction 
Telecommunications engineering and Computer Science , working right now on astronomical imaging and astro image processing among few other small things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hamilcar said:


> good deduction
> Telecommunications engineering and Computer Science , working right now on astronomical imaging and astro image processing among few other small things


Interesting, but got not much knowledge in those fields...
But I came across few who finished a Phd in computer science at King College and Telecommunication at Anglia Ruskin University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> FIFA ranking ?
> last I checked we weren't that far away...
> finger's crossed I get my free lunch then.
> hopefully it doesn't end up with me going into hiding for sometime xD
> lol



Check out these power rankings, they're brutal for our teams lol. Most rankings have pretty much the same order although I've seen some showing Egypt as high as 14th and 1st swapped between Brazil and Germany. Other than that, they're pretty much unanimous in this order which doesn't bode very well.

https://www.cbssports.com/soccer/ne...ngs-ranking-every-teams-chances-from-1-to-32/

Here's another one.

http://www.businessinsider.com/world-cup-power-ranking-russia-2018-2018-6#10-colombia-23

Either way, England seems to be right around 8th or 9th. So a win by Tunisia would be a gargantuan upset and how awesome would that be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

اسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

عيدكم مبارك

كل عام وانتم وأسرتكم الكريمة بخير

A bit late, but I am surprised and quite shocked that there are still a few active Arab users on PDF considering the amount of trolls and low quality discussions. Long gone are the "golden days". All glory to those that remained.

A shame with the World Cup results so far but not too shocking. There is still a long way to reach the level of the heavyweights. One day it will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Greetings @Saif al-Arab I hope all has been well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KAL-EL said:


> Greetings @Saif al-Arab I hope all has been well.



I am very well my friend. I have been extremely busy (work related) but it has been a great experience to prove oneself at the highest level on my field (chemical engineering). More so abroad. Outside of a few business trips, 2 weeks of holidays and a few weddings, it's mostly been work and work. If everything goes according to the plan I might relocate to California next year. Thanks for asking. What about you? Is all well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am very well my friend. I have been extremely busy (work related) but it has been a great experience to prove oneself at the highest level on my field (chemical engineering). More so abroad. Outside of a few business trips, 2 weeks of holidays and a few weddings, it's mostly been work and work. If everything goes according to the plan I might relocate to California next year. Thanks for asking. What about you? Is all well?


Eid saeed 
Welcome back I thought you left pdf for good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Eid saeed
> Welcome back I thought you left pdf for good



I left due to workload and my decision to take a break from social media as a whole. I logged in recently to see what was going on and then I saw that almost all Arabs have left this troll forum (what a surprise, lol) but since my hands were itching a bit due to the long "holiday" and due to seeing a ridiculous thread (as expected), I was sucked back into the mess again.

See from post 113 in this thread and onward.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-beats-morroco-in-world-cup.563657/page-8

But yeah, I might give a sign of life at times depending on the workload, if I bother and if something interesting happens. However seeing that there are hardly any Arabs left, there is little reason to be active here.

Most topics are discussed on Arab forums and even more on social media. I can only think of Reddit otherwise and some small forums. Which is fair enough. We have enough of platforms so not much to complain about really.

It was just much, much more interesting once (a few years ago) when many more active Arab users (knowledgeable too) were active.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> اسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
> 
> عيدكم مبارك
> 
> كل عام وانتم وأسرتكم الكريمة بخير
> 
> A bit late, but I am surprised and quite shocked that there are still a few active Arab users on PDF considering the amount of trolls and low quality discussions. Long gone are the "golden days". All glory to those that remained.
> 
> A shame with the World Cup results so far but not too shocking. There is still a long way to reach the level of the heavyweights. One day it will come.



As to you Saif, welcome back we indeed thought you left for good but I suspected it was work related or something along those lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> As to you Saif, welcome back we indeed thought you left for good but I suspected it was work related or something along those lines.





Might leave permanently soon but it is PDF. A very potent drug at times.

Good to see you around bro. I have personally taken a little break when it comes to foreign policy and I don't take it as seriously as once. Trying to focus on more useful topics that are related to education, environment, science and more internal issues related to Arab issues. 

Looking forward to the Egypt-Russia game. Hopefully our neighbors and brothers in Egypt will perform better than we did, lol. Salah should be ready too.

Speaking about him;






Arab-French rap from the banlieues (French ghettos).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Might leave permanently though but it is PDF. A very potent drug at times.
> 
> Looking forward to the Egypt-Russia game. Hopefully our neighbors and brothers in Egypt will perform better than we did, lol. Salah should be ready too.
> 
> Speaking about him;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab-French rap from the banlieues (French ghettos).



Lol, I wonder what Arab/African ghetto's are like in France. I'm gonna see by the look of it it's different than the Ghetto's here in the US. 

Indeed there are too many crucial developments in the Middle East that catch my attention over and over again. I don't think my interest in current events will dissipate any time soon, lol. 

I'm waiting for the game as well although I didn't see it confirmed Mo Salah will play? If he's playing this is definitely going to be interesting. Assuming he has recovered well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Lol, I wonder what Arab/African ghetto's are like in France. I'm gonna see by the look of it it's different than the Ghetto's here in the US.
> 
> Indeed there are too many crucial developments in the Middle East that catch my attention over and over again. I don't think my interest in current events will dissipate any time soon, lol.
> 
> I'm waiting for the game as well although I didn't see it confirmed Mo Salah will play? If he's playing this is definitely going to be interesting. Assuming he has recovered well.



Not familiar with American ghettos and less so with French ones (just driven through them) but I think that mentality wise, they are quite similar. Same story with the ones we have in KSA.

Yes, I am of course trying to keep up to date with the most important issues but I am not following developments as closely as before. Even the Yemen civil war although it is moving in the right direction for KSA and the Arab coalition. As I wrote, I am more concerned about issues that relate to all Arab countries such as education, science, environmental issues, grassroots movements and changes in viewpoints among the youth. I personally like the direction KSA is going overall with the Saudi Vision 2030 and other promising projects.

Was very happy when I saw this for instance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003653447604981762







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008735456467537920






















My only issue is with road safety (which is appealing already IMO) but apparently contrary to the stereotype women are better drivers (more careful) so I believe that road safety will improve.

Other than that hordes of foreigners from regions you can probably guess will be sent home (should never have been here) due to them losing their jobs as drivers. That's a good thing too.

Yeah, Salah is playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Not familiar with American ghettos and less so with French ones (just driven through them) but I think that mentality wise, they are quite similar. Same story with the ones we have in KSA.
> 
> Yes, I am of course trying to keep up to date with the most important issues but I am not following developments as closely as before. Even the Yemen civil war although it is moving in the right direction for KSA and the Arab coalition. As I wrote, I am more concerned about issues that relate to all Arab countries such as education, science, environmental issues, grassroots movements and changes in viewpoints among the youth. I personally like the direction KSA is going overall with the Saudi Vision 2030 and other promising projects.



I find those interesting too but where do you keep up with such developments? I occasionally see some news regarding domestic developments in some nations but most of the news I see is related to political developments. I wish the best for the people of Saudi Arabia, I hope to be able to visit again and spend more time. It is a rather large nation and there is much to do that I couldn't get to. I enjoy the desert scenery and other scenery there as well as would like to see some historical religious sites and learn more about the history. 




>



Nice S class . 



>



Okay now this is weird, because when I think Harley Davidson I think this:







That is exactly how every single Harley rider in the US looks like, so it's very odd seeing an Arab woman riding one of those, lol. 



> My only issue is with road safety (which is appealing already IMO) but apparently contrary to the stereotype women are better drivers (more careful) so I believe that road safety will improve.



Incorrect, women are worse drivers but men are more reckless. 



> Other than that hordes of foreigners from regions you can probably guess will be sent home (should never have been here) due to them losing their jobs as drivers. That's a good thing too.



That's hard to deal with but I can understand locals need some of those jobs until the economy is modernized. Your population needs to increase a bit too. Overall you have a promising future, most of all though I felt like Saudi's had a rich culture as opposed to Emirates for example. I hope you guys retain that going forward, UAE felt too artificial for me if that makes sense. That culture with modernized economy will make for a pleasant place to live in and makes it unique in an age where local culture is losing relevance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Next page, since there are only 6 days to go, lol;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003653447604981762







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008735456467537920
























Falcon29 said:


> I find those interesting too but where do you keep up with such developments? I occasionally see some news regarding domestic developments in some nations but most of the news I see is related to political developments. I wish the best for the people of Saudi Arabia, I hope to be able to visit again and spend more time. It is a rather large nation and there is much to do that I couldn't get to. I enjoy the desert scenery and other scenery there as well as would like to see some historical religious sites and learn more about the history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice S class .
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now this is weird, because when I think Harley Davidson I think this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly how every single Harley rider in the US looks like, so it's very odd seeing an Arab woman riding one of those, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, women are worse drivers but men are more reckless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard to deal with but I can understand locals need some of those jobs until the economy is modernized. Your population needs to increase a bit too. Overall you have a promising future, most of all though I felt like Saudi's had a rich culture as opposed to Emirates for example. I hope you guys retain that going forward, UAE felt too artificial for me if that makes sense. That culture with modernized economy will make for a pleasant place to live in and makes it unique in an age where local culture is losing relevance.



I am reading published scholarly reports about those topics in the Arab and Western media, following Twitter accounts of leading universities in KSA and the Arab world (obviously not all but some of those that have the best rankings worldwide), following Twitter accounts (mainly) of influential people, Twitter accounts such as the "Made in KSA", "Made in Egypt" and otherwise just the media. As far as "grassroots movements", I am looking for public opinions on social media and forums among Arabs and influential thinkers. I follow some popular Islamic scholars to see how they see such topics although most try to keep out of politics and just focus on the religious aspects. Some however do not.

Yes, KSA is a huge country for Arab and Muslim standards. 12th largest in the world. I believe that only Algeria is larger and landlocked Kazakhstan (which has a big Russian minority and which is a typical Soviet Block country in mentality and viewpoints).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_dependencies_by_area

Yes, KSA is actually several distinct historical regions (you can call them past countries) that are now united into a large state. Hence the diversity of KSA in terms of geography, history, dialect, cuisine, culture etc. I look at KSA as a blend of all the historical regions of Arabia, Sham and Mesopotamia, Egypt and other influences from around the Muslim world (due to Hajj and Umrah) although with a distinctive culture of its own.

You might find those two threads interesting then;

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saudi-arabia-in-pictures.222471/page-100

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tour...nities-and-challenges-open-discussion.564089/

Yes, indeed. I wonder if the wife will call the shots now in that marriage?

LOL. I know what you are thinking about and I have seen those type of people here in Europe as well. The biking lot and culture. Some of them have ties to organized crime but most just have this lifestyle as a hobby.

In KSA it is a rather small "niche culture" for now and mostly a thing among the youth but not only. Some expats (mainly Westerners) also do this. There are clubs in various Saudi Arabian cities where they meet and ride together.











There is a club in Jeddah too;






Yes, that's probably about right. But we could use more careful riders. You know Arab riders and how reckless many of us are. Not to mention the temper at times. It's quite a culture shock whenever you return.

Yes, the native population will approach 30 million soon and I believe that KSA will one day aim to attract fellow Arabs into the country (when the country becomes even more influential and powerful) due to its religious and historical status as a sanctuary for Arabs. I would personally like to see that as I am not too obsessed about modern-day states as I prefer to look at shared millennial old history, ethnic ties, tribal ties, cultural, linguistic, religious, geographic etc. Basically our past, present and future as Arabs are tied especially the Arabs in the Middle East (Arabia, Egypt, Sham and Iraq). The past 100 years in terms of people movements etc. have been an anomaly. Until recently it was easier for the average Saudi Arabian to visit London than relatives in Iraq for example. It should not be like that.

Obviously we also need to solve the Palestinian conflict which I consider as the key conflict but also as the most complicated ones for various reasons that we both know. I believe that more needs to be done and sacrificed as if one part of the body is sick, it can and often will impact the healthy parts. The Arab Spring comes to mind.

UAE outside of Dubai and Abu Dhabi is actually a quite rich country and quite diverse for its size.

Case in point;






Emirates such as Fujairah and Sharjah are more authentic than Dubai although that city has its charm too occasionally and obviously people in the world are fans seeing that it is one of the most visited cities in the world (top 5 if I am not wrong).

As for the migrants, before the oil boom in the 1970's, Saudi Arabians (natives) were doing every job on their own without a problem. Due to the oil boom an ENORMOUS building boom occurred seen in very few places in history (maybe comparable to economic booms in the US decades ago and China recently) and since KSA's population was rather small back then and not as educated as today (naturally), cheap manual labour from abroad was imported as well as specialists, mainly from the West. Then the year 1979 happened and the Sahwa movement started and this created an abnormal and unnatural culture in KSA (largely) that the country is now slowly escaping (thankfully) and returning to the old and normal. It will take a few more years but a lot is going in the right direction.

And honestly, 2/3's (at least) of all the expats currently in KSA are not necessary and locals could take over here and now.* Saudi Arabians on average are more educated than the vast majority of Muslims. Most people have higher degrees. Especially the youth that make up 70% of the population. Structural changes are needed (which are being changed as we speak) so well-educated natives, especially women (hence the ambition to increase the women workforce) do not walk around unemployed or are forced to go abroad. Many stories of now successful engineers, doctors, teachers leaving for the West or even other Arab countries and succeeding due to being given a chance. It should not be like that. KSA does not owe any expats anything. It should be the priority of every state to care for its people (citizens) first and foremost. *However it would impact the economy negatively on the short run (negatively) but on the long run it would be better.

Personally too, although I am not a xenophobe, I will never hide or be ashamed of the fact, that I would prefer to only mostly welcome fellow Arabs (millions are already here) over anyone else and only if very necessary, foreigners whether they are Westerners or others. That too (if they want citizenship), they should embrace KSA and not see it as a *piggy bank*. Tiny countries (population wise) such as the smaller GCC states, have a different reality, so they do things differently but KSA should not look at them and emulate them. Besides KSA is not tiny Qatar (350.000 natives) that all are millionaires. We have almost 30 million native mouths to feed on a territory the size of half of Europe. Many people have their struggles too and it does not help that they cannot get jobs due to employees and firms preferring cheaper foreign labour. A bit like how Eastern Europeans screwed up the job market on many fronts in Western Europe and lowered the pay, forcing many locals out of their business. Similar story in the US with the illegal migration although the US is a different beast for many reasons (330 million people to begin with, lol). My 2 cents about this issue.

Let's not forget future technology that will replace most manual jobs not far from now. Quicker than most people imagine.

EDIT: Salah should have scored there. Arab teams have no luck so far. I told people (fellow Arabs in real life) that Russia is not a bad team. They are proving it again. Home teams are always strong and Russia do not have bad players at all. A very strong collective and hosts always play with an extra gear (see South Korea in 2002 as the best example of a underdog reaching the semifinals - with great referee help but whatever, Putin has done his part in this regard most likely too, lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab

Yep, this just went to hell in the second half. I'm not blaming Salah, he has too much pressure in his first game back. Russia is doing better attacking and Egypt seems to be struggling to attack. Although two of the goals IMO shouldn't have happened. I guess I'll support Germany if no Arab team makes it. I don't know much about soccer so maybe I'll change my mind, lol.

It's hard to tell who has the better team just by observation. This sport seems to rely on coincidence more so on offensive end. Defensive end I can tell some teams have better schemes than others.

......
.....

LOL :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009150965453348864
EDIT:


GOAAALLL by SALAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

3-1
Why Salah is so excited after scoring thru a plenaty when Egypt is losing comfortably

Egypt game was below average in the first half. They got lucky that they didn't conceded any goal in the first half else it was another fiver for Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Yep, this just went to hell in the second half. I'm not blaming Salah, he has too much pressure in his first game back. Russia is doing better attacking and Egypt seems to be struggling to attack. Although two of the goals IMO shouldn't have happened. I guess I'll support Germany if no Arab team makes it. I don't know much about soccer so maybe I'll change my mind, lol.
> 
> It's hard to tell who has the better team just by observation. This sport seems to rely on coincidence more so on offensive end. Defensive end I can tell some teams have better schemes than others.



Salah just returned so he is a bit rusty. Not his fault at all. It's just typical Arab teams. Individually our players are great technical players, quick, strong (largely) but mentally (as a unite) we are very far from the best. KSA clearly did not take Russia as seriously as they should after barely losing against Germany and Italy (two very strong historical European teams) 2-1 in friendlies days before the Russia game. After the first pathetic mistake by Al-Braik (falling over his own feet and gifting the first goal to Russia) the mentality of the players just went to ****. Arguing, lack of focus, blame game etc. So mentality and defensive organization is something that Arab teams struggle with.

North African teams (Egypt not including there as it is has much more in common with the Middle East IMO and they too do not have a large diaspora in Europe to take players from like the Maghreb have) have the luxury of being able to play Moroccans, Algerians and Tunisians born in countries like France and the Benelux who were not good enough there. Players born in Europe with a European football education. If I am not wrong, most of Moroccos team (90%) were born abroad but all of Moroccan ancestry. KSA and Egypt do not have that "luxury" really.

It's interesting because some of the biggest football starts in Europe (club football) are originally from the Arab world. Zidane says hello for instance. Benzema and many other players.

Penalty to Egypt after a VAR review. Salah scored.

Well, I will support Spain and France although I don't believe that either will win. My favorite is Brazil.

BTW, Germany has Sami Khedira so there is that connection and 20 years from now they will hopefully have a few Syrian origin Salahs and Zidanes playing.

BTW I am a quite big football fan (mostly club football and Spanish football) so I know quite a lot which is why I admire Qatar's take on their Aspire academy work and that of the UAE. KSA (thanks to our useless FA) are sleeping as usual. Turki al-Sheikh is more busy clapping the shoulders of people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004797694924206081
3 new managers in 12 months. Loaning out 6-7 of the best players to Spanish teams in January thinking that they will receive a lot of playing time in the middle of a season.

#TurkiAlsheikLOGIC



Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Yep, this just went to hell in the second half. I'm not blaming Salah, he has too much pressure in his first game back. Russia is doing better attacking and Egypt seems to be struggling to attack. Although two of the goals IMO shouldn't have happened. I guess I'll support Germany if no Arab team makes it. I don't know much about soccer so maybe I'll change my mind, lol.
> 
> It's hard to tell who has the better team just by observation. This sport seems to rely on coincidence more so on offensive end. Defensive end I can tell some teams have better schemes than others.
> 
> ......
> .....
> 
> LOL :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009150965453348864
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> GOAAALLL by SALAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Salza said:


> 3-1
> Why Salah is so excited after scoring thru a plenty when Egypt is losing comfortably
> 
> Egypt game was below average in the first half. They got lucky that they didn't conceded any goal in the first half else it was another fiver for Russians.



He didn't seem excited to me but he gave life back to Egypt for now. Egypt seemed mostly struggling on offense and made some mistakes on defense but they need time for improved team chemistry imo. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> Salah just returned so he is a bit rusty. Not his fault at all. It's just typical Arab teams. Individually our players are great technical players, quick, strong (largely) but mentally (as a unite) we are very far from the best. KSA clearly did not take Russia as seriously as they should after barely losing against Germany and Italy (two very strong historical European teams) 2-1 in friendlies days before the Russia game. After the first pathetic mistake by Al-Braik (falling over his own feet and gifting the first goal to Russia) the mentality of the players just went to ****. Arguing, lack of focus, blame game etc. So mentality and defensive organization is something that Arab teams struggle with.
> 
> North African teams (Egypt not including there as it is has much more in common with the Middle East IMO and they too do not have a large diaspora in Europe to take players from like the Maghreb have) have the luxury of being able to play Moroccans, Algerians and Tunisians born in countries like France and the Benelux who were not good enough there. Players born in Europe with a European football education. If I am not wrong, most of Moroccos team (90%) were born abroad but all of Moroccan ancestry. KSA and Egypt do not have that "luxury" really.
> 
> It's interesting because some of the biggest football starts in Europe (club football) are originally from the Arab world. Zidane says hello for instance. Benzema and many other players.
> 
> Penalty to Egypt after a VAR review. Salah scored.
> 
> Well, I will support Spain and France although I don't believe that either will win. My favorite is Brazil.
> 
> BTW, Germany has Sami Khedira so there is that connection.



I feel like Salah needs some more time to adjust to the team, other players on Egypt has some decent looks as well. You're right though Russia seems like a decent team so far, I didn't expect that as well. Hopefully Saudi Arabia bounces back tomorrow, I'm gonna watch that game as well. 

Also I don't know any players on Germany, I just find them to be pretty impressive even with that loss to Mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Falcon29 said:


> He didn't seem excited to me but he gave life back to Egypt for now. Egypt seemed mostly struggling on offense and made some mistakes on defense but they need time for improved team chemistry imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Salah needs some more time to adjust to the team, other players on Egypt has some decent looks as well. You're right though Russia seems like a decent team so far, I didn't expect that as well. Hopefully Saudi Arabia bounces back tomorrow, I'm gonna watch that game as well.
> 
> Also I don't know any players on Germany, I just find them to be pretty impressive even with that loss to Mexico.



Egypt finishing has been terrible. Clearly missing quality and skills anyways for now they will be the first team not to qualify for the second round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Salza said:


> 3-1
> Why Salah is so excited after scoring thru a plenaty when Egypt is losing comfortably
> 
> Egypt game was below average in the first half. They got lucky that they didn't conceded any goal in the first half else it was another fiver for Russians.



I just watched first half ( my wife want to see movie !!! ) .... Egypt was playing with fear ....
Iran doesn't have enough capable players and Arabs don't have confident ( except Tunesia ) ...
Russians were lucky that 2 of their first game were against Arab nations ....

and we are facing Spain tomorrow which is worry some ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> He didn't seem excited to me but he gave life back to Egypt for now. Egypt seemed mostly struggling on offense and made some mistakes on defense but they need time for improved team chemistry imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Salah needs some more time to adjust to the team, other players on Egypt has some decent looks as well. You're right though Russia seems like a decent team so far, I didn't expect that as well. Hopefully Saudi Arabia bounces back tomorrow, I'm gonna watch that game as well.
> 
> Also I don't know any players on Germany, I just find them to be pretty impressive even with that loss to Mexico.



Our only chance tomorrow against a heavyweight like Uruguay (2 times world champion, record number of Copa América victories - even more than Argentina and Brazil) is to play as destructive as certain other teams in this World Cup have been doing. The problem is that this type of tactic is not in the Saudi Arabian football DNA. The current team selection is also a wrong one if you want to play that type of game. Against Russia KSA played with what is really only 2 central defenders, 1 defensive midfielder and freaking 2 offensive WING-BACKS. Suicide with that pathetic mentality. 62% of the possession in that game but it matters shit when you concede 3 goals in the last 15 minutes of the game (2 in 2 minutes or what it was, forgot it) and run less than 38 year old slow Russian defenders. Do yourself a favor and don't watch it. I am honestly not bothering.

Did you read Al-Sheikh's comments after the game and the sanctions that were given to a few players haha. Comedy. Typical Arab federations.

Man, I was barely born, but I miss the team in the 1990's. Competing with the giants of the game. Confederations Cup final (barely losing to Argentina - very close game), advancing to the Round of 16 and scoring some of the greatest goals in World Cup history. Mentality strong players. Underdogs. Not pampered "so-called" stars with delusions because they are among the best in Asia and always play better technically. You can have less talent but if you don't work hard and have a pathetic weak mentality, you will achieve less than a lesser talented but strong closely-knitted unit.

And a good preparation for tomorrow;






Can't make this up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Arabs in General... do not wish to win... Or at least...do not want to win with" Commitment"...
Having Good players...Having good Coach... Is useless if you do not "Commit" till the End with whatever you have...

Those match is actually the Mirror of the Arab society... "We want it...with no Effort..no sacrifice..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

OldTwilight said:


> I just watched first half ( my wife want to see movie !!! ) .... Egypt was playing with fear ....
> Iran doesn't have enough capable players and Arabs don't have confident ( except Tunesia ) ...
> Russians were lucky that 2 of their first game were against Arab nations ....
> 
> and we are facing Spain tomorrow which worry some ...



Just some? :d anyways Best of luck for that game. At least Middle Eastern teams did qualify for the WC, we South Asians are too occupied with cricket.


----------



## OldTwilight

Salza said:


> Just some? :d anyways Best of luck for that game. At least Middle Eastern teams did qualify for the WC, we South Asians are too occupied with cricket.



we lowered our exception for the match .... although , as far as we only take 3 goals , it just fine ... although if we are lucky , we can beat them ....


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Arabs in General... do not wish to win... Or at least...do not want to win with" Commitment"...
> Having Good players...Having good Coach... Is useless if you do not "Commit" till the End with whatever you have...
> 
> Those match is actually the Mirror of the Arab society... "We want it...with no Effort..no sacrifice..."



Hard to disagree with. I have been saying this for years. The pampering, devotion and praise that Arab teams and players receive do not help either. This results in delusions of grandeur and a lack of effort. I can't speak for all Arab federations but what is going on in UAE and Qatar (thanks to the connections with Qatari and Emirati owned PSG and Manchester City) is what is needed. Steps are being taken in KSA too.

What I can't understand is that Arab youth teams don't have this disease that the senior teams have.

In 1989 KSA's U-16 football team won the World Cup.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_FIFA_U-16_World_Championship

Journalists from abroad were quick to proclaim many players as future stars of the games. That U-17 team defeated nations whose youth players later became football stars. What happened? Well, what you described and other issues.

At least you guys in the Maghreb have the luxury of being able to use footballers born in Europe with a European football education from day one. Just take a look at the number of Moroccan footballers born in Europe and also Tunisian ones. Hence why you guys usually perform better (at least in terms of tactics) better but still not reaching the potential. Still only a Round of 16 as the best result as KSA back in 1994 for instance. If anyone is going to break the curse in the near future, it is you guys but I see the same problems with local football federations and mentality as with other Arab countries. Sad.

*If I remember correctly only KSA, Algeria and Morocco have managed to reach the Round of 16 in a World Cup. However Arab teams have no problem dominating African and Asian football (national teams and club football teams too). Very strange. I know that the competition in football is the greatest of all sports, especially a World Cup, but we should have done much better IMO. Historically and currently.*


----------



## Ceylal

Flouket Misr ghargouha les Russes.......
Shortest lived Arab participation in a any CM..The kingdom of doom and Scheherazade kingdom will follow the MSARWAS tomorrow...
The Egyptians will be smart to forfeit the last game and go back to Cairo otherwise they will be oredered and forced by Sissi to concede the game to Al Sauds..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hard to disagree with. I have been saying this for years. The pampering, devotion and praise that Arab teams and players receive do not help either. This results in delusions of grandeur and a lack of effort. I can't speak for all Arab federations but what is going on in UAE and Qatar (thanks to the connections with Qatari and Emirati owned PSG and Manchester City) is what is needed. Steps are being taken in KSA too.
> 
> What I can't understand is that Arab youth teams don't have this disease that the senior teams have.
> 
> In 1989 KSA's U-16 football team won the World Cup.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_FIFA_U-16_World_Championship
> 
> Journalists from abroad were quick to proclaim many players as future stars of the games. That U-17 team defeated nations whose youth players later became football stars. What happened? Well, what you described and other issues.
> 
> At least you guys in the Maghreb have the luxury of being able to use footballers born in Europe with a European football education from day one. Just take a look at the number of Moroccan footballers born in Europe and also Tunisian ones. Hence why you guys usually perform better (at least in terms of tactics) better but still not reaching the potential. Still only a Round of 16 as the best result as KSA back in 1994 for instance. If anyone is going to break the curse in the near future, it is you guys but I see the same problems with local football federations and mentality as with other Arab countries. Sad.
> 
> *If I remember correctly only KSA, Algeria and Morocco have managed to reach the Round of 16 in a World Cup. However Arab teams have no problem dominating African and Asian football (national teams and club football teams too). Very strange. I know that the competition in football is the greatest of all sports, especially a World Cup, but we should have done much better IMO. Historically and currently.*



It's not about where you were trained . It's Educational.
Arab Maghrebi Education in general lack to add "Commitment" in it. They behave like if they had a backdoor or a home to come back... "No worry son, Mommy is Here" and It's anchored mostly into the "Boys" Education... Something you see less among Girls.
In case of TN per exemple, Our Women are like mad dogs... When she bite, she doesn't let go... I will give my entire fortune to keep to a Woman, that I just meant, than Giving it to a Man I know personally... and it's the same throughout the Maghreb region.

It's Rooted in us.... unfortunately.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

HannibalBarca said:


> Arabs in General... do not wish to win... Or at least...do not want to win with" Commitment"...
> Having Good players...Having good Coach... Is useless if you do not "Commit" till the End with whatever you have...
> 
> Those match is actually the Mirror of the Arab society... "We want it...with no Effort..no sacrifice..."



To me it seems like Arabs get scared of white people. It's more mental than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ceylal said:


> Flouket Misr ghargouha les Russes.......
> Shortest lived Arab participation in a any CM..The kingdom of doom and Scheherazade kingdom will follow the MSARWAS tomorrow...
> The Egyptians will be smart to forfeit the last game and go back to Cairo otherwise they will be oredered and forced by Sissi to concede the game to Al Sauds..



You are a pathetic fanatical stateless Kabyle. Even the most deluded Kabyle brother has nothing on you. You are really something. Still not understanding that Arabs and Berbers are brothers and cousins (closely related people, same language family (Afro-Asiatic - the oldest in the world), that there are no pure Kabyle (never were - Semitic Phoenicians, Carthaginians, Germanic Vandals, Romans, Africans (hence the African admixture in Maghrebis) etc.

Please tell me how Algeria (a country that you do not represent at all) is doing in this World Cup again?

Last time I saw, Egypt has a far superior football history than Algeria. A record 7 times African Cup of Nations winners.

Algeria 1 time winner.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_Cup_of_Nations#Summary

KSA too has a superior trophy haul than Algeria.

KSA 3 Asian Cup wins (only Japan has won more - 4 times), 6 joint record final appearances.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFC_Asian_Cup#Results

Runners up in the Confederations Cup.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_Confederations_Cup

Algerian fans during the World Cup in 2014 where they reached the Round of 16 (their best result) as KSA did in 1994.







Ceylal said:


> Admit what? How can you hate somebody that you don't even freaking know? *And Can you say that I hate arabs, when we share blood and culture*... For a supposed learned individual, you are really lacking in social skills. Sometimes, you act like an imbecile..and you are showing it here...



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2

Arab users are tired of your bullshit here, megalomaniac behavior, troll posts etc.

Anyway just a single visit to any Arab forum or even social media like Youtube, will quickly show the warm ties and mutual respect between Saudi Arabians and Algerians.





Belmokaddem Adilfor 
I'm Algerian, and my tribe came originally 1200 years ago from the Arabian Peninsula, I feel 100% Saudi <3





Los Santosfor 
i love saudi arabia your brother from algeria f-word the white pigs f-word usa pigs long live to saudi arabia and alla arabs muslims countries




Adel Adelfor 
حتى وإن كان هناك خلاف مع السعودية .فامنها خط احمر لكل الجزائريين وبدمنا نفديها




Rime Rimafor 
تعيش السعودية و الجزائر ⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩




Chawki Malekfor 
مهما كانت الاسباب . الله له مخطط اخر ، هذه بوادر توحد المسلمين ، مهما اختلفنا يجب ان ندعم بعضنا البعض ونشجع التقارب وكفانا تخوين احدنا للاخر ، الماضي ماضي ، لا نريد خسارة السعودية و لا خسارة مصر ولا خشارة الجزائر لان العدو الخارجي يتقرب في الزاوية
*
Just make a search about videos on Youtube related to KSA and Algeria and almost every single comment from Saudi Arabians and Algerians alike are brotherly. *

A few examples:





















10 + million Banu Hilal members in Algeria alone:






Imagine how incredibly insignificant that troll is in the wider picture.

100's of such comments everywhere under most videos that have something to do with KSA. I will tell you another thing based on personal interaction with dozens upon dozens of Algerians in France and Europe as well as the GCC. Algerians resemble us a lot and vice versa on various fields. In particular the sharp distinction between city, mountain and desert dwellers. Same story with Morocco.









Assam Manfor 
الحمد لله على كل حال المهم كي رحبو خاوتي باهد الظيف بارك الله فيهم حمترو وجوهنا ومرحبا بيهم في كل ولاية يجدون حسن الظيافة




gamer dzfor 
اشتركو في قناتي اخواني الكرام ارجوكم نحن العرب نساعد بعضنا بعض احبكم ❤❤❤❤ و انا عربي و ليس امازيغي

You have personality disorder my friend. Seek help.

@Hamilcar @Falcon29 @Alithemoor1 @Gomig-21 @SALMAN F etc. Not even your compatriots take your nonsense seriously.

@ezerdi2 what is wrong with this hateful creature? All Arabs back in 2014 supported Algeria tremendously and this guy (I know that he is not speaking for anyone but his deluded self) is rejoicing at fellow brothers bad results unlike the fast majority of Algerians, even despite the Algeria-Egypt football rivalry. Hateful creature.
*
Algerians are our brothers and sisters on every front. Your presence here is not going to change it. You can convince some Pakistani anti-Arabs and other foreign anti-Arabs here of your nonsense. Neither Algerians nor Arabs are buying it here or elsewhere. The same trolls that thank your useless nonsense posts.
*
@Hamilcar bro, the tagging is not working but speaking about your post on the other thread. Check this comedy out above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

lastofthepatriots said:


> To me it seems like Arabs get scared of white people. It's more mental than anything else.


It's Educational. And mostly among Men.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

lastofthepatriots said:


> To me it seems like Arabs get scared of white people. It's more mental than anything else.



The same Arabs that ruled "white people" in Spain, Portugal, Sicily, Malta, Cyprus, Crete, Southern Italy etc. for centuries, in the past of Iberia for almost 800 years as the only non-Europeans outside of Mongols (Eastern Europe and short) and Turks (genuine Central Asian Turks), Eastern Europe again? Ok.
The same Arabs that killed more US soldiers in Iraq in 5 years than the so-called "brave" Afghans have done in 17 years since 2001.

Nothing to do with anything remotely related to being "scared" of Europeans.

Speaking about Algeria;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_War

@SALMAN F


----------



## OldTwilight

well , morroco has solid defense , they have chance to get some points from Purtugal and Spain ... 
Tunesia wasn't bad ...


----------



## HannibalBarca

OldTwilight said:


> well , morroco has solid defense , they have chance to get some points from Purtugal and Spain ...
> Tunesia wasn't bad ...


Being Good or Bad doesn't matter.
They lack commitment, and tbh that will not change in the near future... When I see the Next generation's Education...it's even worse...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> It's not about where you were trained . It's Educational.
> Arab Maghrebi Education in general lack to add "Commitment" in it. They behave like if they had a backdoor or a home to come back... "No worry son, Mommy is Here" and It's anchored mostly into the "Boys" Education... Something you see less among Girls.
> In case of TN per exemple, Our Woman is like a mad dog... When she bite, she doesn't let go... I will give my entire fortune to keep to a Woman, that I just meant, than Giving it to a Man I know personally... and it's the same throughout the Maghreb region.
> 
> It's Rooted in us.... unfortunately.



I agree and I can relate to it but it's an too easy answer and somehow it does not work for the youth teams who do not suffer from this symptom. How can that be explained?

Why do footballers with origins in the Arab world that play for European top national teams not have those issues?
*
Moroco for instance (I just took at look at their 23 member squad for this World Cup) only 6 players were born in Morocco.*

Rest in France, Netherlands (almost all) and 1-2 in Belgium and 1 in Canada.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco_national_football_team

They should not have this issue.

Somewhat similar situation with Tunisia. 10 players born abroad. Most, aside from 4 players, all play abroad.

I can understand it with KSA and Egypt but less so with Morocco and Tunisia. At least it should not be like that when you are born and breed in Europe and got a world class football education (France in particular is developing one talent after the other).

In Europe footballers of Arab descent are often associated with technical, talented, individual players that struggle with team play and often have a tendency for temper and going against the "teams" interest (individual play". But nowadays most are about the collective. Those that make it at least. So I am not fully buying it in the case of the Maghrebi teams. KSA and Egypt definitely though.



Saif al-Arab said:


> The same Arabs that ruled "white people" in Spain, Portugal, Sicily, Malta, Cyprus, Crete, Southern Italy etc. for centuries, in the past of Iberia for almost 800 years as the only non-Europeans outside of Mongols (Eastern Europe and short) and Turks (genuine Central Asian Turks), Eastern Europe again? Ok.
> The same Arabs that killed more US soldiers in Iraq in 5 years than the so-called "brave" Afghans have done in 17 years since 2001.
> 
> Nothing to do with anything remotely related to being "scared" of Europeans.
> 
> Speaking about Algeria;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_War



+ 1-2 million European slaves. Whole villages in Najd were populated by European slaves (Eastern Europeans mainly).

Arabs even raided as far north as Iceland where the mighty "Vikings" were tamed.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_slave_trade

But yeah, Arabs are very scared of the European man. In particular in Europe itself. I think it's the other way around. At least that's my experience face to face. Arabs are seen as "dangerous" people by many Europeans. A stereotype rooted in shared history and due to a few terrorist incidents in Europe, many not even involving Arabs. But that's another history for another time.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> I agree and I can relate to it but it's an too easy answer and somehow it does not work for the youth teams who do not suffer from this symptom. How can that be explained?
> 
> Why do footballers with origins in the Arab world that play for European top national teams not have those issues?
> *
> Moroco for instance (I just took at look at their 23 member squad for this World Cup) only 6 players were born in Morocco.*
> 
> Rest in France, Netherlands (almost all) and 1-2 in Belgium and 1 in Canada.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco_national_football_team
> 
> They should not have this issue.
> 
> Somewhat similar situation with Tunisia. 10 players born abroad. Most, aside from 4 players, all play abroad.
> 
> I can understand it with KSA and Egypt but less so with Morocco and Tunisia. At least it should not be like that when you are born and breed in Europe and got a world class football education (France in particular is developing one talent after the other).
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_slave_trade



Being born abroad doesn't change the fact you get the same Mother and Father and therefore a continuation of the same "Education".
But, Yes, that Education is altered, thx to the West mixing... That's why those guys are a "Bit" better than the others... and when I say a "bit" it's quite insignifiant tbh... They've got more Discipline, Follow the Rules a bit better and such... But in General it's the same "Things"
And those Maghrebi foreign players are not A neither B class players either in Europe...

As for the Younger generation, Well those I know (around 17-20)... Are not better, BUT they have something that their older brothers didn't get to feel in their young age "The Western vision" through the Internet per exemple.

An Example, Internet democratization in TN begun around 2007... and End of Censorship in 2011...
So...My only hope for the future of TN are our the boys and girls that saw the light around 2005-2010


----------



## OldTwilight

HannibalBarca said:


> Being Good or Bad doesn't matter.
> They lack commitment, and tbh that will not change in the near future... When I see the Next generation's Education...it's even worse...


well , I can't even think about future of Iran ( Dark ) ... so be grateful that you can have some hope ...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Being born abroad doesn't change the fact you get the same Mother and Father and therefore a continuation of the same "Education".
> But, Yes, that Education is altered, thx to the West mixing... That's why those guys are a "Bit" better than the others... and when I say a "bit" it's quite insignifiant tbh... They've got more Discipline, Follow the Rules a bit better and such... But in General it's the same "Things"
> And those Maghrebi foreign players are not Good A class players either in Europe...
> 
> As for the Younger generation, Well those I know (around 17-20)... Are not better, BUT they have something that their older brothers didn't get to feel in their young age "The Western vision" through the Internet per exemple.
> 
> An Example, Internet democratization in TN begun around 2007... and End of Censorship in 2011...
> So...My only hope for the future of TN are our the boys and girls that saw the light around 2005-2010



No, but being born and breed in the West and being brought up in a Western (Western European moreover and mostly French - even better since French football academies are the best in Europe alongside with Spanish and German ones) football culture makes a huge difference. I have cousins that were born and breed in Europe and a large number of relatives in Europe. I myself have lived between those two worlds. I notice the differences easily. Sure, Arabs abroad (whether in the West, Latin America or elsewhere) usually strongly identify with their parents cultures and other Arab communities in their host countries but there is a clear difference in terms of the old generation and the new one abroad. Likewise back home but less so (globalization).

That's my point. Which is why I wrote that Maghrebi teams are more organized (on average) and have that more fighting spirit in them (team work otherwise) that non-Maghrebi Arab teams lack due to having no or very, very few expats footballers in the West that they can use. Yet it does not transform to results aside from Morocco reaching the Round of 16 in 1986 and Algeria reaching the Round of 16 in 2014. So far only those teams and KSA (1994) have managed to quality to the Round of 16.

But how come there have been a lot of footballers with descent from the Arab world who have not only been world stars (Zidane comes to mind) but way above average players such as Benzema, Nasri, Hatem ben Arfa etc. to mention a few just in France from the "1987 generation".

It's all about mentality. Take a look at Brazil (the most successful team in the world). A total mixture of Portuguese, Spaniards, Africans, native Indians, Germans, Slavs, Arabs (yes, between 5-10% of the Brazilian population is of Arab descent or partial Arab descent, largest Arab diaspora in the world)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Brazilians

etc. but there is no mentality problems there despite Brazil and Latin Americans in general facing many of the same issues as Arabs and us being rather similar mentally wise. Does not make sense.

Mo Salah was a nobody just a few years ago but now he is among the best in the world. There are 100's of Salah type players in the Arab world. Neglected, never given the chance etc. It's incredibly that a region that is in love with football, that has the technique, strength, quickness, African (Afro-Arab) ingredient (like Brazil) but has not done better. Something is wrong with how the football federations are run (everyone can see that, KSA being the biggest joke on this front in the past few years, manager changes constantly, no patience etc.) or how the players are being trained.
*
BTW it becomes even stranger when Arab culture (Middle Eastern in general too) is all about the community and not the individual unlike the West. That should transform on the pitch but somehow it's just the opposite. A strange world indeed.*


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> No, but being born and breed in the West and being brought up in a Western (Western European moreover and mostly French - even better since French football academies are the best in Europe alongside with Spanish and German ones) football culture makes a huge difference. I have cousins that were born and breed in Europe and a large number of relatives in Europe. I myself have lived between those two worlds. I notice the differences easily. Sure, Arabs abroad (whether in the West, Latin America or elsewhere) usually strongly identify with their parents cultures and other Arab communities in their host countries but there is a clear difference in terms of the old generation and the new one abroad. Likewise back home but less so (globalization).
> 
> That's my point. Which is why I wrote that Maghrebi teams are more organized (on average) and have that more fighting spirit in them (team work otherwise) that non-Maghrebi Arab teams lack due to having no or very, very few expats footballers in the West that they can use. Yet it does not transform to results aside from Morocco reaching the Round of 16 in 1986 and Algeria reaching the Round of 16 in 2014. So far only those teams and KSA (1994) have managed to quality to the Round of 16.
> 
> But how come there have been a lot of footballers with descent from the Arab world who have not only been world stars (Zidane comes to mind) but way above average players such as Benzema, Nasri, Hatem ben Arfa etc. to mention a few just in France from the "1987 generation".
> 
> It's all about mentality. Take a look at Brazil (the most successful team in the world). A total mixture of Portuguese, Spaniards, Africans, native Indians, Germans, Slavs, Arabs (yes, between 5-10% of the Brazilian population is of Arab descent or partial Arab descent, largest Arab diaspora in the world)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Brazilians
> 
> etc. but there is no mentality problems there despite Brazil and Latin Americans in general facing many of the same issues as Arabs and us being rather similar mentally wise. Does not make sense.
> 
> Mo Salah was a nobody just a few years ago but now he is among the best in the world. There are 100's of Salah type players in the Arab world. Neglected, never given the chance etc. It's incredibly that a region that is in love with football, that has the technique, strength, quickness, African (Afro-Arab) ingredient (like Brazil) but has not done better. Something is wrong with how the football federations are run (everyone can see that, KSA being the biggest joke on this front in the past few years, manager changes constantly, no patience etc.) or how the players are being trained.
> *
> BTW it becomes even stranger when Arab culture (Middle Eastern in general too) is all about the community and not the individual unlike the West. That should transform on the pitch but somehow it's just the opposite. A strange world indeed.*



There is exceptions among the masses.
As for Newest Generation of Arab Descent in The West... You have to define who is from the first Generation...Second...Third etc...
More you go in Generation, less the "Arabic Style Education" is strong.

And, we have to understand that "Western Education" is also shifting, it's not as "Good" as yesterday, They are also taking a less "glorious" road...


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Saif al-Arab said:


> The same Arabs that ruled "white people" in Spain, Portugal, Sicily, Malta, Cyprus, Crete, Southern Italy etc. for centuries, in the past of Iberia for almost 800 years as the only non-Europeans outside of Mongols (Eastern Europe and short) and Turks (genuine Central Asian Turks), Eastern Europe again? Ok.
> The same Arabs that killed more US soldiers in Iraq in 5 years than the so-called "brave" Afghans have done in 17 years since 2001.
> 
> Nothing to do with anything remotely related to being "scared" of Europeans.
> 
> Speaking about Algeria;
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_War
> 
> @SALMAN F



I'm talking about football, not war. It seems like Euros have bigger men on their squads which are more physical and that can be intimidating. Arab teams seem like they focus more on speed than anything else.


----------



## HannibalBarca

OldTwilight said:


> well , I can't even think about future of Iran ( Dark ) ... so be grateful that you can have some hope ...


Hope in the Hands of an "Ungrateful" is just a Word with 4 Letters.
Hope is a marvelous "power" When the one endorsing it, is willing to fight till the end, for what he believes in.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

At least a problem with talented players in the GCC, is that our best players are earning huge sums of money and have little or no initiative to move abroad to prove themselves. First until recently the useless federation led by the even more useless Turki al-Sheikh realized (30 years late but whatever) that it would be a good idea to loan out players to European top leagues so they could play in Europe. *Not long ago there was a freaking ban on leaving to the West. Probably only North Korea had such laws and maybe Iran (not sure). *

What does he do? He strikes an agreement with the Spanish FA and loans out 6-7 above average players to La Liga and Segunda División teams in the middle of January this year, where they get some sporadic minutes in 4 months of the football season after joining in the middle of a season out of a sudden.

I still remember a talented little guy (of Yemeni origin but born in Riyadh) called Omar Abdulrahman who was taken by UAE. A huge talent that many European clubs (top clubs) were rumored to want to buy but as usual the useless Arab football federations did not allow him to leave and he himself was probably not pushing hard enough for a challenge in Europe. Not that his pay in UAE was or is bad either so even less incitament to leave.

With that kind of mentality it is no wonder that things are moving slowly.

Saudi Arabian fans joked that for the next World Cup, we should just send the Al-Hilal team or another Saudi Arabian team to the World Cup. Would make more sense.






5.4 million views;






BTW instead of pushing such talented players to prove themselves in the best leagues of the world (Europe) many local Arab fans are celebrating that he is staying in their league.



lastofthepatriots said:


> I'm talking about football, not war. It seems like Euros have bigger men on their squads which are more physical and that can be intimidating. Arab teams seem like they focus more on speed than anything else.



I thought that it was the usual ignorant Arab bashing on PDF.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> At least a problem with talented players in the GCC, is that our best players are earning huge sums of money and have little or no initiative to move abroad to prove themselves. First until recently the useless federation led by the even more useless Turki al-Sheikh realized (30 years late but whatever) that it would be a good idea to loan out players to European top leagues so they could play in Europe. *Not long ago there was a freaking ban on leaving to the West. Probably only North Korea had such laws and maybe Iran (not sure). *
> 
> What does he do? He strikes an agreement with the Spanish FA and loans out 6-7 above average players to La Liga and Segunda División teams in the middle of January this year, where they get some sporadic minutes in 4 months of the football season after joining in the middle of a season out of a sudden.
> 
> I still remember a talented little guy (of Yemeni origin but born in Riyadh) called Omar Abdulrahman who was taken by UAE. A huge talent that many European clubs (top clubs) were rumored to want to buy but as usual the useless Arab football federations did not allow him to leave and he himself was probably not pushing hard enough for a challenge in Europe. Not that his pay in UAE was or is bad either so even less incitament to leave.
> 
> With that kind of mentality it is no wonder that things are moving slowly.
> 
> Saudi Arabian fans joked that the next time, we should just send the Al-Ahli team or another Saudi Arabian team to the World Cup. Would make more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4 million views;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW instead of pushing such talented players to prove themselves in the best leagues of the world (Europe many local Arab fans are celebrating that he is staying in their league.



Let's not get carried away, by "Local talents"
It's the same in TN, When they all put their faith on (according to them) a very good player who is playing in KSA...
But they forget that... a 3 legged Lion is a King among 2 legged ones... When he encounter a 4 legged one... He will only kneel.

Ofc many have potential who get wasted in Local clubs or low class leagues for Money, most of the Time.
You always need to put "it" in the right environment to judge his potential...

As for me... an Athlete who prefer Money instead of searching the Highest stair of "Power and Reco" is not a true one...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's not get carried away, by "Local talents"
> It's the same in TN, When they all put their faith on (according to them) a very good player who is playing in KSA...
> But they forget that... a 3 legged Lion is a King among 2 legged ones... When he encounter a 4 legged one... He will only kneel.
> 
> Ofc many have potential who get wasted in Local clubs or low class leagues for Money, most of the Time.
> You always need to put "it" in the right environment to judge his potential...
> 
> As for me... an Athlete who prefer Money instead of searching the Highest stair of "Power and Reco" is not a true one...



I am not saying that those talents could be or can become the next Messi or C. Ronaldo but obviously there is a very large talent pool in the Arab world which is why European scouts are starting to prioritize the Arab football market in order to discover the next Salah not to mention all those with European passports that already made it decades ago and are making it each year today.

Optimism/patriotism excluded, it's hard to disagree with this viewpoint. It's similar with Africa btw but that region has more scouts somehow.

The Saudi Arabian football league is strong for Asian standards (the best with the Japanese and Chinese) but it is very far behind the best European leagues. Surprised that Tunisian fans think like that.

I agree but at the other hand I understand their viewpoints too. For many footballers (vast majority who are not among the very elite) it's just a job for them. If they can be paid much more money and work and live in a familiar and safe environment back home surrounded by family, friends etc. what is their incitement to leave? On the other hand some African teenager from say Nigeria, escaping poverty and looking to feed his family, is going all in. Vast majority fail but those who succeed are much stronger mentally than the average Arab talent. Much stronger. Sure, there are poor Arab nations (plenty nowadays) but it's not the same desperation as in Sub-Sahran Africa.

But we have talked a lot but how to change the mentality then? I see no other solution than what UAE and Qatar is doing currently thanks to Man City and PSG.
















Let us see what such academies can develop of players in the future. I am hopeful as it is impossible to do worse than currently.

BTW where is our friend @TheCamelGuy ? Been away for months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> I am not saying that those talents could be or can become the next Messi or C. Ronaldo but obviously there is a very large talent pool in the Arab world which is why European scouts are starting to prioritize the Arab football market in order to discover the next Salah not to mention all those with European passports that already made it decades ago and are making it each year today.
> 
> Optimism/patriotism excluded, it's hard to disagree with this viewpoint. It's similar with Africa btw but that region has more scouts somehow.
> 
> The Saudi Arabian football league is strong for Asian standards (the best with the Japanese and Chinese) but it is very far behind the best European leagues. Surprised that Tunisian fans think like that.
> 
> I agree but at the other hand I understand their viewpoints too. For many footballers (vast majority who are not among the very elite) it's just a job for them. If they can be paid much more money and work and live in a familiar and safe environment back home surrounded by family, friends etc. what is their incitement to leave? On the other hand some African teenager from say Nigeria, escaping poverty and looking to feed his family, is going all in. Vast majority fail but those who succeed are much stronger mentally than the average Arab talent. Much stronger. Sure, there are poor Arab nations (plenty nowadays) but it's not the same desperation as in Sub-Sahran Africa.
> 
> But we have talked a lot but how to change the mentality then? I see no other solution than what UAE and Qatar is doing currently thanks to Man City and PSG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us see what such academies can develop of players in the future. I am hopeful as it is impossible to do worse than currently.



For sure, it's gonna be impossible to do worse.
But Elite Athletes around the World... That are admired for their talent made themselves by their harsh reality, almost none of them got an Easy life, neither before or after their fame... They were people who always pushed for their limits.

The problem with "Academies" is the way they perceive "Talents", Like Zidane said... "I wasn't good enough for them... Today, They scream my name..."
Academies are lambda schools, where to enter you need to fill certain requirement... a certain type of play that teams are seeking...
But Football, isn't meant to be a robotic game, like what we begin to see more and more with the newest generation... The time of "Creation" is fading away...
The likes of Ronaldinho-Zidane-Ronaldo-Cristiano-Messi-Robben-Rooney-Muller are no more... What we've got are some wannabe "Masters" who can't dribble without losing the ball after passing one guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> For sure, it's gonna be impossible to do worse.
> But Elite Athletes around the World... That are admired for their talent made themselves by their harsh reality, almost none of them got an Easy life, neither before or after their fame... They were people who always pushed for their limits.
> 
> The problem with "Academies" is the way they perceive "Talents", Like Zidane said... "I wasn't good enough for them... Today, They scream my name..."
> Academies are lambda schools, where to enter you need to fill certain requirement... a certain type of play that teams are seeking...
> But Football, isn't meant to be a robotic game, like what we begin to see more and more with the newest generation... The time of "Creation" is fading away...
> The likes of Ronaldinho-Zidane-Ronaldo-Cristiano-Messi-Robben-Rooney-Muller are no more... What we've got are some wannabe "Masters"



Spot on. Could not have said it better. You are echoing my sentiments. On the other hand that creativity, naive play, I am a bit tired of in the context of KSA, as such naive football does not get you any results in today's football if you are a underdog where organization is alfa and omega. The Saudi Arabian team in 1994 were the surprise of the tournament but such a naive approach to the game would likely (you never know) not succeed today.

Hence why I support such academies. BTW most serious academies, at least at top clubs in Europe (especially in Spain), also allow the individual talent to shine but not at the expense of the team which is the right approach IMO. After all football is a team play not an individual sport like tennis.

Speaking about tennis, I have always had a hard time believing how little focus this great sport is given in Arab countries and the Middle East in general. A criminally underrated sport with a big following and a lot of money for the very best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> Spot on. Could not have said it better. You are echoing my sentiments. On the other hand that creativity, naive play, I am a bit tired of in the context of KSA, as such naive football does not get you any results in today's football if you are a underdog where organization is alfa and omega. The Saudi Arabian team in 1994 were the surprise of the tournament but such a naive approach to the game would likely (you never know) not succeed today.
> 
> Hence why I support such academies. BTW most serious academies, at least at top clubs in Europe (especially in Spain), also allow the individual talent to shine but not at the expense of the team which is the right approach IMO. After all football is a team play not an individual sport like tennis.
> 
> Speaking about tennis, I have always had a hard time believing how little focus this great sport is given in Arab countries and the Middle East in general. A criminally underrated sport with a big following and a lot of money for the very best.



If you wish for my Feeling regarding Football... Then here it is.
I don't care who win or lose... Whatever it's my country or not...

What I care in Football is to smile and clap when a True "Master" is f*cking each one of them on the field EVEN if it's me in the receiving end, I would have Stopped, Smiled and Clapped, like a little Boy.

I crave for "Beauty"... So when, Per exemple Ronaldinho was Dancing on the Field back in the Days, I loved it, it made me wish to be better in what i was doing (Sport/school etc), Made me stronger.
I crave for the "Commitment" of the Loser, It's Exciting... When you see people fighting till the End like savage beasts... to keep themselves Alive/Relevant...

I believe, if things like that do not animate you, Then it's useless to even open your eyes in front of it.

Pro Football is an Entertainment... it's only a sport when you practicing it. So, for me, I need those players/Teams to transcend themselfs... if you can't, you are useless in that field and in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> If you wish for my Feeling regarding Football... Then here it is.
> I don't care who win or lose... Whatever it's my country or not...
> 
> What I care in Football is to smile and clap when a True "Master" is f*cking each one of them on the field EVEN if it's me in the receiving end, I would have Stopped, Smiled and Clapped, like a little Boy.
> 
> I crave for "Beauty"... So when, Per exemple Ronaldinho was Dancing on the Field back in the Days, I loved it, it made me wish to be better in what i was doing (Sport/school etc), Made me stronger.
> I crave for the "Commitment" of the Loser, It's Exciting... When you see people fighting till the End like savage beasts... to keep themselves Alive/Relevant...
> 
> I believe, if things like that do not animate you, Then it's useless to even open your eyes in front of it.
> 
> Pro Football is an Entertainment... it's only a sport when you practicing it. So, for me, I need those players/Teams to transcend themselfs... if you can't, you are useless in that field and in my eyes.



In complete agreement again.

To change the topic a bit;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009192995114102784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009196757027311616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009161018902237185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009157605095346179


No hope for tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009065081932574720









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008745247151714305










If Arabs can't deliver on the pitch we sure can outsiders of it always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> In complete agreement again.
> 
> To change the topic a bit;
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009192995114102784
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009196757027311616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009161018902237185
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009157605095346179
> 
> 
> No hope for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009065081932574720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008745247151714305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Arabs can't deliver on the pitch we sure can outsiders of it always.


What do you think of our friend Doritos new user names
@thereturnedcamel @HaywanKurdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009181469238026240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007237281093246976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007015467251314689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007032688161820674

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006967157782138886


SALMAN F said:


> What do you think of our friend Doritos new user names
> @thereturnedcamel @HaywanKurdi



Great names. We need him back. If all Arabs leave PDF, no reason to post here really. Is he still around here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009181469238026240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007237281093246976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007015467251314689
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007032688161820674
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006967157782138886
> 
> 
> Great names. We need him back. If all Arabs leave PDF, no reason to post here really. Is he still around here?


I think he still active

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> I think he still active



As the @ReturningArabianHorse this time around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> As the @ReturningArabianHorse this time around?


His last account was banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> His last account was banned



Another martyr lost in the glorious battle against the foreign anti-Arab pagans. For now.









































Heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Another martyr lost in the glorious battle against the foreign anti-Arab pagans. For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 481486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven.


Did you try masgouf before?!
This iraqi dish goes back to Sumer and babylon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Did you try masgouf before?!
> This iraqi dish goes back to Sumer and babylon



Of course. Several times. Also in Europe. It is one of my most favorite dishes because I love fish. I eat a lot of fish during a normal week. Don't forget the rich seafood tradition of Hijaz.

Yes, just like kleicha dating back millennia (rumored at least).

For example in KSA (Najd) the kleicha tends to be a bit bigger than in Iraq from what I have noticed.





Interestingly, just like with kleicha, there is a similar dish in the Eastern Province of KSA and a similar way of preparing fish. It must be very ancient mutual influences. Those regions (Southern Iraq) and Eastern Arabia are very similar. In fact Southern Iraq is/was considered to part of Eastern Arabia. The region that was called Bahrain after the fall of the Semitic empires in Iraq around 800 BC.

Some scholars contest the idea of a Proto-Euphratean language or one substrate language; they think the Sumerian language may originally have been that of the hunting and fishing peoples who lived in the marshland and the Eastern Arabia littoral region and were part of the Arabian bifacial culture.[12] Reliable historical records begin much later; there are none in Sumer of any kind that have been dated before Enmebaragesi (c. 26th century BC). Juris Zarins believes the Sumerians lived along the coast of Eastern Arabia, today's Persian Gulf region, before it was flooded at the end of the Ice Age.[13]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumer

Geographically, human migration pattern and geography (the Gulf looked completely different at that time period, it was more or a lake, rather than today not to mention much less arid).

Then you have the close connection (even spiritual) between Sumer and Dilmun. Hence why we have names of Dilmun rulers that are as old as the first known rulers in contemporary Southern Iraq and Egypt.

Dilmun was an important trading centre. At the height of its power, it controlled the Persian Gulf trading routes.[1] According to some modern theories, the Sumeriansregarded Dilmun as a sacred place,[11] but that is never stated in any known ancient text. Dilmun was mentioned by the Mesopotamians as a trade partner, a source of copper, and a trade entrepôt.

The Sumerian tale of the garden paradise of Dilmun may have been an inspiration for the Garden of Eden story.[12][13][14]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun

The importance of bulls too.



Bull's head, made of copper in the early period of Dilmun (ca. 2000 BC), discovered by Danish archeologists under Barbar Temple, Bahrain.



Correspondence between Ilī-ippašra, the governor of Dilmun, and Enlil-kidinni, the governor of Nippur, ca. 1350 BC
Regardless of origins (although we know for a fact nowadays that the first humans in the Middle East migrated into the remaining Middle East from Arabia and Sinai) those two regions have had very close ties for millennia (since written history began in the region and btw also the world - since writing was invented in our region) and this continues today obviously although under different identities (no surprise). But appearance wise, dialect, culture, geography, cuisine, have stayed very similar.

I also have noticed that Southern Iraqi Shia Arabs (whether religious ones or traditionalists) have a special affinity for Shia Eastern Arabians more than for anyone else outside of their country. Obviously natural. Also there is affinity for Yemen due to tribal origins. But we are back to square one, namely the closeness of contemporary Iraq and Arabia. You can find similar such examples across the Arab world whether in regards to KSA/Arabia-Egyptian relations (pre-dating Islam by millennia), Arabia-Levant relations, Iraq/Mesopotamia-Levant relations etc.

That's why I always stress what we have in common rather than what divides us as people which is mostly a political aspect. Of course each region has its own distinctive culture and thank God for that but looking at the situation from just 2.5 meters above the surface, the existing divisions are mostly unnatural and completely unnecessary.

But you will always have a minority of idiots on both side whether within a country (divides in Iraq or in KSA based on sect, tribe, region, social status and whatever) but the job is to give as little power to such people so they can keep their rants online or during heated discussions in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Purtugal 1 - Morroco 0
------------------------
CR7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


>



The actual show with the blonde girl El Denmarkya is hilarious. That Adel Imam still scoring the young hotties even at 70 or whatever he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Watched the last several minutes of the Morocco-Portugal match, Morocco players locked down on defense and seemed pretty confident but didn't get the best looks. They had a good look at the end but failed to capitalize. Now let's hope Saudi Arabia bounces back, I want to watch a competitive game.

Also looking forward to the Iran-Spain match.

EDIT:


Uruguay already got a good look, thankfully for Saudi Arabia one of their players got there in time to block it. Uruguay is playing aggressive on offensive, KSA is focusing on defense for now. Maybe they will tire them out and switch to offense mode next half.

Why did Saudi goalie keeper move out of goal? Sucks but it is 1-0 still, start being aggressive on offense and make less mistakes. It's hard matching European teams though this is their sport and they are best at it. Yes I know Uruguay is south American but you get my point , lol....

Too many looks for Uruguay so far it's not assuring for sure...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

C'mon Uruguay players quit flopping, LOL. This game should have been a tie if it wasn't for that mistake. KSA having trouble creating easy looks on offense. They did have some opportunities that were very close earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*A performance that the team can be proud of against a historical (2 time World champion, 2 time Olympic champion, record 15 times South American champion) and current heavyweight (one of the best defenses in the world, 2 of the very best attackers in Suárez and Cavani) like Uruguay.

The team had more possession, more successful passes, plenty of great technical moves and combinations and the team, especially Hatan, had an enormous chance to score.*

Once again the opponents first goal (just like against Russia where the team collapsed completely - does not reflect the strength of KSA at all) occurred due to a fatal and silly mistake by the goalkeeper. Not sure what happened there.
*
But anyway KSA played against 3 historic heavyweights (Italy, 3 times world champions, Germany, 4 times world champions, Uruguay 2 times world champions) and we only lost marginally against all 3. 2-1 against Italy 2.5 weeks ago, 2-1 against Germany 12 days ago and 1-0 against Uruguay a few minutes ago.

Nobody believed that we would repeat the great results in 1994 where we reached a historic Round of 16 as the only West Asian team to date and only the 3rd Arab team (Morocco in 1986 and Algeria in 2014) in history and one of the few Asian teams in history (aside from South Korea and Japan).*

There is definitely potential and I believe that some of the players will be bought by European clubs. Lots of talents out there. That would be a welcome thing as I wrote yesterday seeing that few players have tried their luck in Europe.

The game against neighborly and brotherly Egypt will just be about pride.

Shame with Jassim. Looked liked he pulled a hamstring.

Now for the sake of the World Cup and football, Spain should trash Iran tonight. 99 out of 100 times they will do just that but you never know. They might be as lucky as they were against Morocco. Don't care much about Iran (a team that has not won a single trophy since 1976) but I would not want to see them equal our historic result in 1994 (reaching the Round of 16) since they are one of our football rivals and personally I believe that they play one of the most primitive and destructive football out there.

You would never see them play as technically as KSA today and be able to do all those great technical combinations let alone have all this possession and so many successful passes.

*For the next World Cup more physical players (especially up front) should be preferred and no team should ever be underestimated like the team clearly did against Russia. Moreover try to reduce those silly personal mistakes that can be avoided and fight to the end just like today. Today the players rose up especially after the incident during flight where one of the motors caught fire mid-flight. *

Today no insulting, no laughing of the team. They brushed off that disgraceful performance against the hosts Russia, against a much better team (and historical giant) like Uruguay.



Falcon29 said:


> C'mon Uruguay players quit flopping, LOL. This game should have been a tie if it wasn't for that mistake. KSA having trouble creating easy looks on offense. They did have some opportunities that were very close earlier.



Typical South American/Latin team. Arab teams do it as well but KSA did not do it today at all. They fought great all the way through and until the last moments of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Missed the game. Are the highlights worth watching?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

There should be a few clips on Youtube.





Al-Andalus 1-0.

¡Vamos, carajo!

In all seriousness, Spain are pathetic. An over the hill team. Would be shocking to see them winning it (although I hope so) after the first 2 performances and if they keep such performances up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Iran played with Commitment, they are missing few Free "Electron" at the front to continue climbing the ladder, overall interesting fighting spirit.
If The Arab teams, with their respective talents had played with as much Commitment, Some countries will have been happy right now...

In the End Iran gave back what they took from Morocco... let's call it an "Half-Own Goal"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Iran played with Commitment, they are missing few Free "Electron" at the front to continue climbing the ladder, overall interesting fighting spirit.
> If The Arab teams, with their respective talents had played with as much Commitment, Some countries will have been happy right now...
> 
> In the End Iran gave back what they took from Morocco... let's call it an "Half-Own Goal"...



The commitment thing. Don't forget the politics here. Iran is a sanctioned country. Most of their players (if I am not wrong) play at home. A World Cup is one of the few international scenes where they can prove themselves and show Iran from another side. Such aspects should not be underestimated.

Also Iran's playing style is all about the collective, sacrifice, defensive work etc. Hence it being widely known as one of the most primitive and boring sides to watch. It's a team that has the record of fewest passes in a World Cup half (47) 4 years ago.

Arab football DNA is all about technique, flair, imagination at the expense of solid defenses with few exceptions.

Iran has 3 points after 2 games and Morocco 0 after 2 games but Morocco is the better team IMO and showed it. They just lacked composure in front of goal. Similar against Portugal earlier today. They should have drawn.

Tunisia, albeit England was significantly better in the first half and missed many big chances, Tunisia fought back and were close to drawing.

I rather use Senegal as an example here and in general Sub-Saharan African teams. Or even the likes of Costa Rica (especially last year).

Fair play to Iran (fighting spirit) but other than that, it's not a team that I want to emulate. I would hate to watch my team play such defensive and negative football.

I prefer (100 times over) the fashion that KSA lost against Uruguay today (same result) than what Iran did, excluding the last 20 minutes where they attacked and had 2 chances).

The first half was like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> The commitment thing. Don't forget the politics here. Iran is a sanctioned country. Most of their players (if I am not wrong) play at home. A World Cup is one of the few international scenes where they can prove themselves and show Iran from another side. Such aspects should not be underestimated.
> 
> Also Iran's playing style is all about the collective, sacrifice, defensive work etc. Hence it being widely known as one of the most primitive and boring sides to watch. It's a team that has the record of fewest passes in a World Cup half (47) 4 years ago.
> 
> Arab football DNA is all about technique, flair, imagination at the expense of solid defenses with few exceptions.
> 
> Iran has 3 points after 2 games and Morocco 0 after 2 games but Morocco is the better team IMO and showed it. They just lacked composure in front of goal. Similar against Portugal earlier today. They should have drawn.
> 
> Tunisia, albeit England was significantly better in the first half and missed many big chances, Tunisia fought back and were close to drawing.
> 
> I rather use Senegal as an example here and in general Sub-Saharan African teams. Or even the likes of Costa Rica (especially last year).
> 
> Fair play to Iran (fighting spirit) but other than that, it's not a team that I want to emulate. I would hate to watch my team play such defensive and negative football.
> 
> I prefer (100 times over) the fashion that KSA lost against Uruguay today (same result) than what Iran did, excluding the last 20 minutes where they attacked and had 2 chances).
> 
> The first half was like this:



One sign of Commitment...is how "Forward players" behave when they lose a ball...
I will take TN as an Exemple, but is also similar among other Arab teams.
When an Attacker lose his ball... He doesn't help his Defence... He stays "there" till he get the ball back.

Many will say "But it's his Job, so Ofc he will behave that way..." The only thing that many forget is... "You are not Spain... Not Portugal...Not Germany...Nor Belgium etc..." Therefore you have to give an extra "hand" to help pressure and keep them as far as possible from your goal...

Even Big teams, behave as such... So why the Weakest ones don't?

Yes Morrocco did play well... But lack "Commitment" with a lacking Defense... and a Lacking Attack.
Same for TN... And commitment is easily spotted in a match... Take a Minute and rewatch TNvsENG and Check Ben Youssef, the Ginger Forward player.. Who played Defence better than any of his team reunited... A dog who couldn't let go of his bone... That's what Commitment meant... and Unfortunately he was among few, like the Goalkeeper.

You want to see commitment? Check Iceland vs Argentina... you will be happy with such fighting power.

Commitment is one of the condition to surpass or Equaling a stronger opponent... With that... You don't need to be Ronaldinho or Cristiano on the field...

As for Technique and Flair, I agree AR teams "Wish" to play as such..; But let's be realistic... Their "level" is average to call it a "Way of play"... it's a pale copy of South American play... What's the point to dribble... if half of the time...you can't pass your opponent or Even fail "alone" your own...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> One sign of Commitment...is how "Forward players" behave when they lose a ball...
> I will take TN as an Exemple, but is also similar among other Arab teams.
> When an Attacker lose his ball... He doesn't help his Defence... He stays "there" till he get the ball back.
> 
> Many will say "But it's his Job, so Ofc he will behave that way..." The only thing that many forget is... "You are not Spain... Not Portugal...Not Germany...Nor Belgium etc..." Therefore you have to give an extra "hand" to help pressure and keep them as far as possible from your goal...
> 
> Even Big teams, behave as such... So why the Weakest ones don't?
> 
> Yes Morrocco did play well... But lack "Commitment" with a lacking Defense... and a Lacking Attack.
> Same for TN... And commitment is easily spotted in a match... Take a Minute and rewatch TNvsENG and Check Ben Youssef, the Ginger Forward player.. Who played Defence better than any of his team reunited... A dog who couldn't let go of his bone... That's what Commitment meant... and Unfortunately he was among few, like the Goalkeeper.
> 
> You want to see commitment? Check Iceland vs Argentina... you will be happy with such fighting power.
> 
> Commitment is one of the condition to surpass or Equaling a stronger opponent... With that... You don't need to be Ronaldinho or Cristiano on the field...
> 
> As for Technique and Flair, I agree AR teams "Wish" to play as such..; But let's be realistic... Their "level" is average to call it a "Way of play"... it's a pale copy of South American play... What's the point to dribble... if half of the time...you can't pass your opponent or Even fail "alone" your own...



I get what you are saying but the tactic that teams like Iceland (Iceland is a much better team than Iran), Iran etc. employ foster that type of play since almost their entire focus is on defensive work.
*
It's 100 times easier to sit back and absorb the pressure and play on the counter than trying to create and control the game and possession as KSA did tonight against one of the best defensive sides in the world (Uruguay) for instance or Morocco did against Portugal earlier today.

That's why it is very common in football that the much worser team (occasionally) can fluke a lucky win or draw the game undeservedly (based on chances created, possession etc.) This is what makes football "beautiful" and less predictable than say other team sports like basketball and handball.*

Iran's current generation is their best in history, yet they have not won anything for 42 years unlike KSA who has won 3 times as much in the same time period. Such defensive (primitive IMO) playing style has its drawbacks. You should have seen how a underdog that played offensively like Iraq, when they eliminated Iran 3 years ago from the Asian Cup.

Of course it's not like the elite teams but what I saw from KSA today in terms of technique and team play (until the final third of the field - the one where you score goals from usually) was one of the best if not the best among the non-elite teams so far.

I am sure that some Youtube videos will be uploaded with some of the combinations. As a football fan that wants entertainment before anything else (seeing that KSA nor any other Arab team are going to win a World Cup currently), such plays make me happy. I like what I see in other words.


----------



## Ceylal

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a pathetic fanatical stateless Kabyle. Even the most deluded Kabyle brother has nothing on you. You are really something. Still not understanding that Arabs and Berbers are brothers and cousins (closely related people, same language family (Afro-Asiatic - the oldest in the world), that there are no pure Kabyle (never were - Semitic Phoenicians, Carthaginians, Germanic Vandals, Romans, Africans (hence the African admixture in Maghrebis) etc.
> 
> Please tell me how Algeria (a country that you do not represent at all) is doing in this World Cup again?
> 
> Last time I saw, Egypt has a far superior football history than Algeria. A record 7 times African Cup of Nations winners.
> 
> Algeria 1 time winner.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_Cup_of_Nations#Summary
> 
> KSA too has a superior trophy haul than Algeria.
> 
> KSA 3 Asian Cup wins (only Japan has won more - 4 times), 6 joint record final appearances.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFC_Asian_Cup#Results
> 
> Runners up in the Confederations Cup.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_Confederations_Cup
> 
> Algerian fans during the World Cup in 2014 where they reached the Round of 16 (their best result) as KSA did in 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2
> 
> Arab users are tired of your bullshit here, megalomaniac behavior, troll posts etc.
> 
> Anyway just a single visit to any Arab forum or even social media like Youtube, will quickly show the warm ties and mutual respect between Saudi Arabians and Algerians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belmokaddem Adilfor
> I'm Algerian, and my tribe came originally 1200 years ago from the Arabian Peninsula, I feel 100% Saudi <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los Santosfor
> i love saudi arabia your brother from algeria f-word the white pigs f-word usa pigs long live to saudi arabia and alla arabs muslims countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adel Adelfor
> حتى وإن كان هناك خلاف مع السعودية .فامنها خط احمر لكل الجزائريين وبدمنا نفديها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rime Rimafor
> تعيش السعودية و الجزائر ⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chawki Malekfor
> مهما كانت الاسباب . الله له مخطط اخر ، هذه بوادر توحد المسلمين ، مهما اختلفنا يجب ان ندعم بعضنا البعض ونشجع التقارب وكفانا تخوين احدنا للاخر ، الماضي ماضي ، لا نريد خسارة السعودية و لا خسارة مصر ولا خشارة الجزائر لان العدو الخارجي يتقرب في الزاوية
> *
> Just make a search about videos on Youtube related to KSA and Algeria and almost every single comment from Saudi Arabians and Algerians alike are brotherly. *
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 + million Banu Hilal members in Algeria alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how incredibly insignificant that troll is in the wider picture.
> 
> 100's of such comments everywhere under most videos that have something to do with KSA. I will tell you another thing based on personal interaction with dozens upon dozens of Algerians in France and Europe as well as the GCC. Algerians resemble us a lot and vice versa on various fields. In particular the sharp distinction between city, mountain and desert dwellers. Same story with Morocco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assam Manfor
> الحمد لله على كل حال المهم كي رحبو خاوتي باهد الظيف بارك الله فيهم حمترو وجوهنا ومرحبا بيهم في كل ولاية يجدون حسن الظيافة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamer dzfor
> اشتركو في قناتي اخواني الكرام ارجوكم نحن العرب نساعد بعضنا بعض احبكم ❤❤❤❤ و انا عربي و ليس امازيغي
> 
> You have personality disorder my friend. Seek help.
> 
> @Hamilcar @Falcon29 @Alithemoor1 @Gomig-21 @SALMAN F etc. Not even your compatriots take your nonsense seriously.
> 
> @ezerdi2 what is wrong with this hateful creature? All Arabs back in 2014 supported Algeria tremendously and this guy (I know that he is not speaking for anyone but his deluded self) is rejoicing at fellow brothers bad results unlike the fast majority of Algerians, even despite the Algeria-Egypt football rivalry. Hateful creature.
> *
> Algerians are our brothers and sisters on every front. Your presence here is not going to change it. You can convince some Pakistani anti-Arabs and other foreign anti-Arabs here of your nonsense. Neither Algerians nor Arabs are buying it here or elsewhere. The same trolls that thank your useless nonsense posts.
> *
> @Hamilcar bro, the tagging is not working but speaking about your post on the other thread. Check this comedy out above.


Hello Eternal Student, apparently from your lapdogs, you have finally graduated..Should I sent my best wishes for graduating in bomb making? Hardly so! 
Enven I got your wing clipped from the many accounts you had in PDF, you have never left the forum..The complicity of few Moderators , whether willingly, by ignorance or By carelessness they gave you the freedom to stay actif as long as you tone down your réthorique, your lies and falsehood you are known for..
I am sure that they are also aware, that you are running a sort of a boiling room, with many actors, and a large database to spread, publish, defend ideas that put the Sauds and Saudi Arabia in a good light despite what Saudi Arabia and the Sauds are doing to Muslims in the Middle East and other Muslim areas..
If the Moderators took a little time and log the times of your participation in each thread they will find the time between posting a reply or a new thread overlaps..and there is no way that one individual, even if he spent his entire day in any thread, can spit that many answers and that many new posting than you do..
Another PDF participant use to do the same @500, but slow down a little, when he fell to recrut admirers of fan . You, in other hand, either your stupid, deleted or simply stupid to think that somebody is buying your ware..Yes there few Pakistanis moderators, few pdf participants, an Egyptian and a Palestinian...nobody cares..they know what you are and who , you are...and that is enough for them..
You and your pals can always moan, cry, get my replies deleted or banned under the fallacy of trolling, of no values, inflammatory, which are all used loosely...I will be here as long as the Webmaster allows me to be a participant...
For the bla bla, and Wikipedia useless resources that you always find always of a good use..I am to reply to one of them..or few of them..
Egypt had so many African titles in soccer, it wasn’t because they were a great team or better team than others, they got those titles by drawing and game fixing..when they controlled 100% of the CAF..the minute they lost control..please tell us , how many title they won....
For your military staff visits or ministers visit..to Algeria..They were received as a courtesy..nobody really gives shi..t , about your kind...
@WebMaster


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ceylal said:


> Hello Eternal Student, apparently from your lapdogs, you have finally graduated..Should I sent my best wishes for graduating in bomb making? Hardly so!
> Enven I got your wing clipped from the many accounts you had in PDF, you have never left the forum..The complicity of few Moderators , whether willingly, by ignorance or By carelessness they gave you the freedom to stay actif as long as you tone down your réthorique, your lies and falsehood you are known for..
> I am sure that they are also aware, that you are running a sort of a boiling room, with many actors, and a large database to spread, publish, defend ideas that put the Sauds and Saudi Arabia in a good light despite what Saudi Arabia and the Sauds are doing to Muslims in the Middle East and other Muslim areas..
> If the Moderators took a little time and log the times of your participation in each thread they will find the time between posting a reply or a new thread overlaps..and there is no way that one individual, even if he spent his entire day in any thread, can spit that many answers and that many new posting than you do..
> Another PDF participant use to do the same @500, but slow down a little, when he fell to recrut admirers of fan . You, in other hand, either your stupid, deleted or simply stupid to think that somebody is buying your ware..Yes there few Pakistanis moderators, few pdf participants, an Egyptian and a Palestinian...nobody cares..they know what you are and who , you are...and that is enough for them..
> You and your pals can always moan, cry, get my replies deleted or banned under the fallacy of trolling, of no values, inflammatory, which are all used loosely...I will be here as long as the Webmaster allows me to be a participant...
> For the bla bla, and Wikipedia useless resources that you always find always of a good use..I am to reply to one of them..or few of them..
> Egypt had so many African titles in soccer, it wasn’t because they were a great team or better team than others, they got those titles by drawing and game fixing..when they controlled 100% of the CAF..the minute they lost control..please tell us , how many title they won....
> For your military staff visits or ministers visit..to Algeria..They were received as a courtesy..nobody really gives shi..t , about your kind...
> @WebMaster



I graduated last year, my stateless Kabyle and Mr. resident joke of the forum. At a leading university in the world. With honors and before turning 24 years old. Now what have you amounted to? Nothing other than trolling on a freaking forum.

Bombs? Are you talking about the hordes of Algerian terrorists in Europe that have been at rampage in France, Belgium, Netherlands, Spain and elsewhere in the past few years or the hordes that went to Libya, Sinai, Iraq and Syria?

*You can bark all you want. Apparently to you, all Arab users are controlled by me. 10 + people (active ones) that consider you a joke. You can contact the @WebMaster . Firstly I do not care and secondly I have nothing to hide. I did not post for 3-4 months until 2 days ago when I got some time on my hands and that can easily be confirmed.

When I picked your schizophrenic behavior apart in my post, you were left speechless as usual.

Listen, Mr. Joke of the Arab section, what some stateless Kabyle inferiority ridden and Arab-obsessed extremist (schizophrenic too as I confirmed in my post by using your own freaking quote!) that escaped to the US with his tail behind his legs, says, is only representative for the sad individual that you are. You speak for nobody. Don't ever forget that.*

You can make all the excuses you want to. The fact is that both Egypt and KSA have a better track record (many more trophies won) in football than Algeria. For now.

Fact is also that nobody cares about your nonsense here (since you are the living joke of this section) and your obsession about Morocco, Egypt, KSA, Iraq, Arabs, you name it, but just like a bug or mosquito, sometimes you have to squash it, as it becomes annoying on the long run although it is harmless.

You are a sick individual. All I can say. Unlike the Algerians I know in person and online and they would say the exact same thing. Saudi Arabians (Arabs in general) and Algerians are brother and sisters that share blood, culture, religion, history, language etc. As I already confirmed and which you, yourself admitted in the freaking quote of yours that I used. And which I proved within seconds by just showing what some Algerian BROTHERS wrote. In fact I can just take a look at the few other Algerian users on PDF. You are just the odd one out. The attention seeking clown in the class.

*Speaking about moderators, I find it amusing and unbelievable, that a user that curses and insults people, users, ethnic groups, nationalities, entire countries in every second post, is even speaking about moderators. If this was a remotely serious forum that was not solely about internet traffic, you would long have been gone or been confined to the Algeria military thread where you can scream "Algeria stronk" 24/7 and pretend that your beloved military regime plays any role outside of Tunisia (to a small degree too even) and partially Libya (minimal again). If one took your posts seriously, one would think that Algeria was your host country (US) and not, Algeria, with all due respect to Algeria which I consider (as do almost every single normal Arab - meaning people not like you) as a brother country that we only hope and wish the best for. Something that you should try to do. You know.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Saif al-Arab said:


> I graduated last year, my stateless Kabyle and Mr. resident joke of the forum. At a leading university in the world. With honors and before turning 24 years old. Now what have you amounted to? Nothing other than trolling on a freaking forum.
> 
> Bombs? Are you talking about the hordes of Algerian terrorists in Europe that have been at rampage in France, Belgium, Netherlands, Spain and elsewhere in the past few years or the hordes that went to Libya, Sinai, Iraq and Syria?
> 
> *You can bark all you want. Apparently to you, all Arab users are controlled by me. 10 + people (active ones) that consider you a joke. You can contact the @WebMaster . Firstly I do not care and secondly I have nothing to hide. I did not post for 3-4 months until 2 days ago when I got some time on my hands and that can easily be confirmed.
> 
> When I picked your schizophrenic behavior apart in my post, you were left speechless as usual.
> 
> Listen, Mr. Joke of the Arab section, what some stateless Kabyle inferiority ridden and Arab-obsessed extremist (schizophrenic too as I confirmed in my post by using your own freaking quote!) that escaped to the US with his tail behind his legs, says, is only representative for the sad individual that you are. You speak for nobody. Don't ever forget that.*
> 
> You can make all the excuses you want to. The fact is that both Egypt and KSA have a better track record (many more trophies won) in football than Algeria. For now.
> 
> Fact is also that nobody cares about your nonsense here (since you are the living joke of this section) and your obsession about Morocco, Egypt, KSA, Iraq, Arabs, you name it, but just like a bug or mosquito, sometimes you have to squash it, as it becomes annoying on the long run although it is harmless.
> 
> You are a sick individual. All I can say. Unlike the Algerians I know in person and online and they would say the exact same thing. Saudi Arabians (Arabs in general) and Algerians are brother and sisters that share blood, culture, religion, history, language etc. As I already confirmed and which you, yourself admitted in the freaking quote of yours that I used. And which I proved within seconds by just showing what some Algerian BROTHERS wrote. In fact I can just take a look at the few other Algerian users on PDF. You are just the odd one out. The attention seeking clown in the class.
> 
> *Speaking about moderators, I find it amusing and unbelievable, that a user that curses and insults people, users, ethnic groups, nationalities, entire countries in every second post, is even speaking about moderators. If this was a remotely serious forum that was not solely about internet traffic, you would long have been gone or been confined to the Algeria military thread where you can scream "Algeria stronk" 24/7 and pretend that your beloved military regime plays any role outside of Tunisia (to a small degree too even) and partially Libya (minimal again). If one took your posts seriously, one would think that Algeria was your host country (US) and not, Algeria, with all due respect to Algeria which I consider (as do almost every single normal Arab - meaning people not like you) as a brother country that we only hope and wish the best for. Something that you should try to do. You know.*


I going to alert all the PDF users that you have the keys of this forum...@Webmaster...spitting full page answer before Impushed “post reply” ..This forum became a joke..


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ceylal said:


> I going to alert all the PDF users that you have the keys of this forum...@Webmaster...spitting full page answer before Impushed “post reply” ..This forum became a joke..



Yes, please alert the staff at the mental asylum that you escaped from, my friend. Or I will call them for you if you give me their telephone number.

Warm brotherly greetings, from your brother Saif al-Arab that eagerly hopes that you will soon be well again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> You are a pathetic fanatical stateless Kabyle. Even the most deluded Kabyle brother has nothing on you. You are really something. Still not understanding that Arabs and Berbers are brothers and cousins (closely related people, same language family (Afro-Asiatic - the oldest in the world), that there are no pure Kabyle (never were - Semitic Phoenicians, Carthaginians, Germanic Vandals, Romans, Africans (hence the African admixture in Maghrebis) etc.
> 
> Please tell me how Algeria (a country that you do not represent at all) is doing in this World Cup again?
> 
> Last time I saw, Egypt has a far superior football history than Algeria. A record 7 times African Cup of Nations winners.
> 
> Algeria 1 time winner.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_Cup_of_Nations#Summary
> 
> KSA too has a superior trophy haul than Algeria.
> 
> KSA 3 Asian Cup wins (only Japan has won more - 4 times), 6 joint record final appearances.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFC_Asian_Cup#Results
> 
> Runners up in the Confederations Cup.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_Confederations_Cup
> 
> Algerian fans during the World Cup in 2014 where they reached the Round of 16 (their best result) as KSA did in 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/9-11-the-rothschild-zionist-connection.295272/page-2
> 
> Arab users are tired of your bullshit here, megalomaniac behavior, troll posts etc.
> 
> Anyway just a single visit to any Arab forum or even social media like Youtube, will quickly show the warm ties and mutual respect between Saudi Arabians and Algerians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belmokaddem Adilfor
> I'm Algerian, and my tribe came originally 1200 years ago from the Arabian Peninsula, I feel 100% Saudi <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los Santosfor
> i love saudi arabia your brother from algeria f-word the white pigs f-word usa pigs long live to saudi arabia and alla arabs muslims countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adel Adelfor
> حتى وإن كان هناك خلاف مع السعودية .فامنها خط احمر لكل الجزائريين وبدمنا نفديها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rime Rimafor
> تعيش السعودية و الجزائر ⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩⁦⁩
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chawki Malekfor
> مهما كانت الاسباب . الله له مخطط اخر ، هذه بوادر توحد المسلمين ، مهما اختلفنا يجب ان ندعم بعضنا البعض ونشجع التقارب وكفانا تخوين احدنا للاخر ، الماضي ماضي ، لا نريد خسارة السعودية و لا خسارة مصر ولا خشارة الجزائر لان العدو الخارجي يتقرب في الزاوية
> *
> Just make a search about videos on Youtube related to KSA and Algeria and almost every single comment from Saudi Arabians and Algerians alike are brotherly. *
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 + million Banu Hilal members in Algeria alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how incredibly insignificant that troll is in the wider picture.
> 
> 100's of such comments everywhere under most videos that have something to do with KSA. I will tell you another thing based on personal interaction with dozens upon dozens of Algerians in France and Europe as well as the GCC. Algerians resemble us a lot and vice versa on various fields. In particular the sharp distinction between city, mountain and desert dwellers. Same story with Morocco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assam Manfor
> الحمد لله على كل حال المهم كي رحبو خاوتي باهد الظيف بارك الله فيهم حمترو وجوهنا ومرحبا بيهم في كل ولاية يجدون حسن الظيافة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamer dzfor
> اشتركو في قناتي اخواني الكرام ارجوكم نحن العرب نساعد بعضنا بعض احبكم ❤❤❤❤ و انا عربي و ليس امازيغي
> 
> You have personality disorder my friend. Seek help.
> 
> @Hamilcar @Falcon29 @Alithemoor1 @Gomig-21 @SALMAN F etc. Not even your compatriots take your nonsense seriously.
> 
> @ezerdi2 what is wrong with this hateful creature? All Arabs back in 2014 supported Algeria tremendously and this guy (I know that he is not speaking for anyone but his deluded self) is rejoicing at fellow brothers bad results unlike the fast majority of Algerians, even despite the Algeria-Egypt football rivalry. Hateful creature.
> *
> Algerians are our brothers and sisters on every front. Your presence here is not going to change it. You can convince some Pakistani anti-Arabs and other foreign anti-Arabs here of your nonsense. Neither Algerians nor Arabs are buying it here or elsewhere. The same trolls that thank your useless nonsense posts.
> *
> @Hamilcar bro, the tagging is not working but speaking about your post on the other thread. Check this comedy out above.


He is obsessed like many berber girls who get ignored by hilali men

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> He is obsessed like many berber girls who get ignored by hilali men






















Must watch;











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-pEaFZooEg

Falconer from Northern Hijaz in the early 1900's but most likely from the 1920's due to the attire.

Just saw it on Reddit.

Amazing portrait.





@Falcon29 

Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

SALMAN F said:


> He is obsessed like many berber girls who get ignored by hilali men


Thats uncalled... No need to bring woman in it... 
Stay with him and him only...
Actually woman in the wide region MENA are more manly than their counterpart...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

HannibalBarca said:


> Thats uncalled... No need to bring woman in it...
> Stay with him and him only...
> Actually woman in the wide region MENA are more manly than their counterpart...


He is an obsessed and hateful creature like many these videos of bani hilal cousins sent greetings to him from Iraq 
@Saif al-Arab 


















And these from KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> Thats uncalled... No need to bring woman in it...
> Stay with him and him only...
> Actually woman in the wide region MENA are more manly than their counterpart...



Salman wanted to say that Ceylal acts like a woman and since he is a obsessed and hateful creature that also was obsessed about Banu Hilal (fairytale stories), the combination was good.

Ceylal is famous as the clown of the class for almost every user here and for years.

I hope that he quits the trolling and the obsessive behavior and moronic hatred. He is making enemies with everyone. Insults Morocco, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, KSA, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen, Palestine etc. Tragic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fledgingwings

Mind if a non arab tucks in?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Fledgingwings said:


> Mind if a non arab tucks in?


Any one is welcome here 

Arabs have rich culture,food, and history you can talk about anything of course add sports to the list

@Saif al-Arab 
There are many things happened since March 
The palestinian riots,the bombing of Syria, the israeli attacks on Syria, the moving of the US embassy to jerusalem and the Iraq elections and finally trump-kim summit 






























https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qpDR6r3oOYw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

SALMAN F said:


> Any one is welcome here


ونريد ان نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الارض فنجعلهم اىمة ونجعلهم الوارثون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Malik Alashter said:


> ونريد ان نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الارض فنجعلهم اىمة ونجعلهم الوارثون


He is just try to show that there is law and order in Iraq and even the PM goes through checking process but they reality is different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

SALMAN F said:


> He is just try to show that there is law and order in Iraq and even the PM goes through checking process but they reality is different


Be optimistic bro our country is heading the direction we want but it'll take some time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Fledgingwings said:


> Mind if a non arab tucks in?



Of course friend, it's a chat for all members. We just called it Arabic Coffee Shop to make it sound cool, lol. 



SALMAN F said:


> Any one is welcome here
> 
> 
> There are many things happened since March
> The palestinian riots,the bombing of Syria, the israeli attacks on Syria, the moving of the US embassy to jerusalem and the Iraq elections and finally trump-kim summit



Lol, is this a tourism pitch? 

Sounds very appealing, gonna book a tour to the Middle East for July!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Lol, is this a tourism pitch?
> 
> Sounds very appealing, gonna book a tour to the Middle East for July!



Well, I believe that I would be a great minister on this field seeing the work that I have put in to highlight and celebrate the ancient heritage of the Arab world, Arabs, Semites etc. Or the natural beauty of our lands. But I am doing it for free and will continue to do so, lol. I have "converted" many people outside of PDF and in person too.

Occasionally whenever I watch Youtube videos related to Arab issues (whether political, history, archaeology, dialects, music, documentaries, talk shows, comedy, poetry, etc.) I sometimes receive some strange recommendations.

Recently it was a video of Saudi Arabian diplomats in Kyrgyzstan of all countries and I was surprised at the landscapes of that small landlocked and very little known country. Very nice.

The people of Kyrgyzstan do not look anything alike like our Turkish neighbors, lol. They look like our naturalized Uzbek people which we have a lot of in Hijaz (KSA). Great community.






@SALMAN F do you like the song in the first video? Fantastic. Playing it aloud here

Nice.

And a fantastic camp they made for themselves.






Central Asian Turks (I notice) have some strong nomadic traditions as do people from Najd in particular which most of those people are from. Cool stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Argentina. Messi. What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Of course friend, it's a chat for all members. We just called it Arabic Coffee Shop to make it sound cool, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, is this a tourism pitch?
> 
> Sounds very appealing, gonna book a tour to the Middle East for July!


Forget to add trump withrawl from nuclear deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Well, I believe that I would be a great minister on this field seeing the work that I have put in to highlight and celebrate the ancient heritage of the Arab world, Arabs, Semites etc. Or the natural beauty of our lands. But I am doing it for free and will continue to do so, lol. I have "converted" many people outside of PDF and in person too.
> 
> Occasionally whenever I watch Youtube videos related to Arab issues (whether political, history, archaeology, dialects, music, documentaries, talk shows, comedy, poetry, etc.) I sometimes receive some strange recommendations.
> 
> Recently it was a video of Saudi Arabian diplomats in Kyrgyzstan of all countries and I was surprised at the landscapes of that small landlocked and very little known country. Very nice.
> 
> The people of Kyrgyzstan do not look anything alike like our Turkish neighbors, lol. They look like our naturalized Uzbek people which we have a lot of in Hijaz (KSA). Great community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SALMAN F do you like the song in the first video? Fantastic. Playing it aloud here
> 
> Nice.
> 
> And a fantastic camp they made for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Asian Turks (I notice) have some strong nomadic traditions as do people from Najd in particular which most of those people are from. Cool stuff.



Lol, you would definitely make a good tourism minister for KSA. Do you ever go there though or plan to move back there? I certainly learned many things about Saudi Arabia via your posts, didn't know much about the scenery either. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> Argentina. Messi. What a joke.



I missed the game geez they got blown out....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Lol, you would definitely make a good tourism minister for KSA. Do you ever go there though or plan to move back there? I certainly learned many things about Saudi Arabia via your posts, didn't know much about the scenery either.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the game geez they got blown out....



Yes, returned as often as I could while I studied abroad. Now I am working abroad (for now) so less often. However I have been visiting the region (much of the Arab world) since I was a child due to holidays, family visits and my father's job.

I believe that we should share as much as we can from fellow Arab countries which is what I have been doing with KSA, Iraq etc. and other Arab users too. The more we know about each other (most know a lot already but ones level of knowledge can always be improved) the better and the closer we can work together and realize how much we have in common and how tied our future is.

I really love the folklore aspect of cultures in the Arab world. You learn a lot. Palestinians have a rich aspect in this regard as well. It adds to ones depth of knowledge about a region, people, their history and makes it easier to understand what is going on today.

They lost 0-3 after the first half. They played really bad. Shocking how bad they are as a team considering the many great players they have. Now I don't feel too bad about how KSA performed against Russia. Shocking stuff.



SALMAN F said:


> Forget to add trump withrawl from nuclear deal



Man, the political situation in Iraq is as chaotic as usual. Did you read/hear about the infighting and how some pro-Iranian groups were dealt with? Also the whole voting (recounting), the fire that burned several 1000's of votes.

When I see the political chaos in Iraq, politics based on ethnicity, sect, tribes, I tend to think, thank God that KSA has a centralized and authoritarian system like China and many other countries. Of course there are also clear negatives about this and I personally wish for a constitutional monarchy rather than an absolute one but I hope this will come before 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, returned as often as I could while I studied abroad. Now I am working abroad (for now) so less often. However I have been visiting the region (much of the Arab world) since I was a child due to holidays, family visits and my father's job.
> 
> I believe that we should share as much as we can from fellow Arab countries which is what I have been doing with KSA, Iraq etc. and other Arab users too. The more we know about each other (most know a lot already but ones level of knowledge can always be improved) the better and the closer we can work together and realize how much we have in common and how tied our future is.
> 
> I really love the folklore aspect of cultures in the Arab world. You learn a lot. Palestinians have a rich aspect in this regard as well. It adds to ones depth of knowledge about a region, people, their history and makes it easier to understand what is going on today.
> 
> They lost 0-3 after the first half. They played really bad. Shocking how bad they are as a team considering the many great players they have. Now I don't feel too bad about how KSA performed against Russia. Shocking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, the political situation in Iraq is as chaotic as usual. Did you read/hear about the infighting and how some pro-Iranian groups were dealt with? Also the whole voting (recounting), the fire that burned several 1000's of votes.
> 
> When I see the political chaos in Iraq, politics based on ethnicity, sect, tribes, I tend to think, thank God that KSA has a centralized and authoritarian system like China and many other countries. Of course there are also clear negatives about this and I personally wish for a constitutional monarchy rather than an absolute one but I hope this will come before 2030.


Well it seems since the old times democray doesn't work in the Middle East that's why most of the caliphates became monarchies 

I am happy that democracy failed in the region because it make only choas and endless violence 

Iraq was doomed in 1958 with the fall of monarchy and doomed again when the bastard american governer abolished the iraqi armed forces and security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Well it seems since the old times democray doesn't work in the Middle East that's why most of the caliphates became monarchies
> 
> I am happy that democracy failed in the region because it make only choas and endless violence
> 
> Iraq was doomed in 1958 with the fall of monarchy and doomed again when the bastard american governer abolished the iraqi armed forces and security forces



It is strange because I have read that ancient pre-Islamic kingdoms in Arabia, Sham and Iraq were much less authoritarian than the Roman Empire next door for example or Persian one. Arabs were also known for their great solidarity and this can be seen in traditional Arab tribal customs where if 1 member of a clan or tribe is hurt, the other ones will help avenge him or come to his aid. Promises were kept too. Oaths were a very powerful thing and not taken lightly.

Another thing, Arabs had many more female rulers than other people in the region.

*Some of the oldest recorded female rulers in the world (as well as some of the most famous ones - Queen Sheba and Queen Zenobia for instance) emerged in Arabia. Arab queens/rulers such as Queen Sheba (almost 3000 years ago), Queen Shamsi (ruled almost 3000 years ago) Queen Zabibe (almost 3000 years ago), Queen Mavia (1600 years ago), Queen Yatie (almost 3000 years ago) and Queen Zenobia (1750 years ago).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_of_Sheba

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabibe

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavia_(queen)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yatie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenobia

Even an Arab women became de facto the only Caliph in history during the Fatimid era. Sitt al-Mulk (1021-1036).*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitt_al-Mulk

So I think that democracy can work in the Arab world (Arabs are humans like other people) but due to weak central Arab states in the past 500 years, I think a lot of has been lost. People forgot some of their roots and history too. Many Arabs do not know enough about their history.

Arabs were very independent people who did not accept tyrants to rule them (did uprisings, changed rulers) but now some worship the modern-day ones.

Modern-day democracy is a recent concept. There was no real comparable modern-day democracy in ancient Greece as some people foolishly belief in. There was a meritocracy and only the elite had a say, a vote etc.
*
Also some anti-Arabs want to portray Arabs as anti-women but history clearly proves otherwise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> It is strange because I have read that ancient pre-Islamic kingdoms in Arabia, Sham and Iraq were much less authoritarian than the Roman Empire next door for example or Persian one. Arabs were also known for their great solidarity and this can be seen in traditional Arab tribal customs where if 1 member of a clan or tribe is hurt, the other ones will help avenge him or come to his aid. Promises were kept too. Oaths were a very powerful thing and not taken lightly.
> 
> Another thing, Arabs had many more female rulers than other people in the region.
> 
> *Some of the oldest recorded female rulers in the world (as well as some of the most famous ones - Queen Sheba and Queen Zenobia for instance) emerged in Arabia. Arab queens/rulers such as Queen Sheba (almost 3000 years ago), Queen Shamsi (ruled almost 3000 years ago) Queen Zabibe (almost 3000 years ago), Queen Mavia (1600 years ago), Queen Yatie (almost 3000 years ago) and Queen Zenobia (1750 years ago).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_of_Sheba
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsi
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zabibe
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavia_(queen)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yatie
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenobia
> 
> Even an Arab women became de facto the only Caliph in history during the Fatimid era. Sitt al-Mulk (1021-1036).*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sitt_al-Mulk
> 
> So I think that democracy can work in the Arab world (Arabs are humans like other people) but due to weak central Arab states in the past 500 years, I think a lot of has been lost. People forgot some of their roots and history too. Many Arabs do not know enough about their history.
> 
> Arabs were very independent people who did not accept tyrants to rule them (did uprisings, changed rulers) but now some worship the modern-day ones.
> 
> Modern-day democracy is a recent concept. There was no real comparable modern-day democracy in ancient Greece as some people foolishly belief in. There was a meritocracy and only the elite had a say, a vote etc.
> *
> Also some anti-Arabs want to portray Arabs as anti-women but history clearly proves otherwise.*


I think this was due the arab pride 

I read about the conversation between al nouman and kisra anoshervan when he asked him why the arabs don't have a single king he told him because every arab consider himself a king and no arab would ever accept to be ruled by other person 

Also the nature of arab tribes is freedom and follow their leader only they are not familiar with the authority and governance 

Quraish for example despise being a small tribe they didn't have a single ruler they had a kind of democracy and federalism they used to debate before they make any decision 


Also I noticed the qahtanites had kingdoms and kings while adnanites were ruled by sheikhdoms and had tribal confederations only under the rule of kulayb bin raabiah the adnanites controlled much of Arabia and had a king

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> I think this was due the arab pride
> 
> I read about the conversation between al nouman and kisra anoshervan when he asked him why the arabs don't have a single king he told him because every arab consider himself a king and no arab would ever accept to be ruled by other person
> 
> Also the nature of arab tribes is freedom and follow their leader only they are not familiar with the authority and governance
> 
> Quraish for example despise being a small tribe they didn't have a single ruler they had a kind of democracy and federalism they used to debate before they make any decision
> 
> 
> Also I noticed the qahtanites had kingdoms and kings while adnanites were ruled by sheikhdoms and had tribal confederations only under the rule of kulayb bin raabiah the adnanites controlled much of Arabia and had a king



Beautiful said.

Salman, did you know that the Sheikh of all Shammari clans lives in Iraq? He is head of all Shammar in the Arab world and world (one of the largest Arab clans) and head of one of the oldest lineages in the world too as is the case with the oldest Arab clans and tribes.

Shammaris from all over the world visit such gatherings. Amazing that this tradition continues considering all the modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

SALMAN F said:


> Arabs have rich culture,food, and history you can talk about anything of course add sports to the list


You bet ! plenty to discover and enjoy throughout the Arab world.experienced it myself in SA when I was working there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

SALMAN F said:


> He is an obsessed and hateful creature like many these videos of bani hilal cousins sent greetings to him from Iraq
> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these from KSA



These anti-Arab folks largely thrive on a quest to receive some recognition from the white man. Kurds are very good at it, there are some western Assyrians who go on a hating spree against Iraq and Arabs to please the white man. The Berbers do the same, what can you do there will always be loose elements that have to be corrected by the majority. It has gone so far that even Arabs themselves fall in the risk of taking on such a stance fueled by their native culture Ie. Lebanese who claim Phoenician ancestry.

Then you have Iranian/Kurdish Aryan nationalists who hate Arabs. The truth is that Iran itself has become backward, they should stop blaming Arabs. The way forward should be larger unification, unions or complete merging of countries even with the aim of advancing on every level. That's a lot more important than 'Im not Arab, Im a berber' bullshit whilst living in Europe.

Arab cooperation on a larger scale is very important and I hope that Iraq grows closer to the GCC instead of Iran which is still obsessed with exporting the revolution of backward idea's. The sad thing is when they manage to topple their regime they will have a nationalist 'Aryan' leader who will support Kords and cause us problems again like the Shah did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

OutOfAmmo said:


> These anti-Arab folks largely thrive on a quest to receive some recognition from the white man. Kurds are very good at it, there are some western Assyrians who go on a hating spree against Iraq and Arabs to please the white man. The Berbers do the same, what can you do there will always be loose elements that have to be corrected by the majority. It has gone so far that even Arabs themselves fall in the risk of taking on such a stance fueled by their native culture Ie. Lebanese who claim Phoenician ancestry.
> 
> Then you have Iranian/Kurdish Aryan nationalists who hate Arabs. The truth is that Iran itself has become backward, they should stop blaming Arabs. The way forward should be larger unification, unions or complete merging of countries even with the aim of advancing on every level. That's a lot more important than 'Im not Arab, Im a berber' bullshit whilst living in Europe.
> 
> Arab cooperation on a larger scale is very important and I hope that Iraq grows closer to the GCC instead of Iran which is still obsessed with exporting the revolution of backward idea's. The sad thing is when they manage to topple their regime they will have a nationalist 'Aryan' leader who will support Kords and cause us problems again like the Shah did.


What happened to your other accounts like haywankurdi and thereturnedcamel or returnedcamel?!
Do you have account under thereturnedarabianhorse?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

SALMAN F said:


> What happened to your other accounts like haywankurdi and thereturnedcamel or returnedcamel?!
> Do you have account under thereturnedarabianhorse?!



That's my way of taking a break from pdf, I dispose of old accounts or get myself banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

This Brazil - Costa Rica match is the most intense game I've seen so far in the World Cup, highly recommend watching it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

OutOfAmmo said:


> These anti-Arab folks largely thrive on a quest to receive some recognition from the white man. Kurds are very good at it, there are some western Assyrians who go on a hating spree against Iraq and Arabs to please the white man. The Berbers do the same, what can you do there will always be loose elements that have to be corrected by the majority. It has gone so far that even Arabs themselves fall in the risk of taking on such a stance fueled by their native culture Ie. Lebanese who claim Phoenician ancestry.
> 
> Then you have Iranian/Kurdish Aryan nationalists who hate Arabs. The truth is that Iran itself has become backward, they should stop blaming Arabs. The way forward should be larger unification, unions or complete merging of countries even with the aim of advancing on every level. That's a lot more important than 'Im not Arab, Im a berber' bullshit whilst living in Europe.
> 
> Arab cooperation on a larger scale is very important and I hope that Iraq grows closer to the GCC instead of Iran which is still obsessed with exporting the revolution of backward idea's. The sad thing is when they manage to topple their regime they will have a nationalist 'Aryan' leader who will support Kords and cause us problems again like the Shah did.



Welcome back. Had a several month long break too.

Kurds are largely irrelevant. 30-35 million stateless people who recently gained some media attention due to conflicts in the region. Their influence is non-existent compared to that of Arabs. Iraq alone is many, many times stronger on all fronts. No need to explain this here as you know this well. Their tactic to "please the White man" is a sign of inferiority complexes towards the same Arabs that have been dominating them on all fronts always.

Most Assyrians identify with Iraq, Syria and the wider Arab culture in the region, of course emphasizing their own Assyrian culture. Every educated Assyrian know that Assyrians and Arabs are closely related people on all fronts and that culture wise, except for religion (same Abrahamic family moreover), we are more similar than they (Assyrians) are with any other group in the region.

Lebanese who claim to be solely Phoenicians (another Semitic people that moreover, according to historians, originated in Eastern Arabia) are delusional people since genetically this has been disproven and moreover they are so Phoenician that they speak Arabic, have an Arab culture and are considered as Arabs by the entire world. Anyway they are harmless. Arabs can identity partially with pre-Arab (almost always Semitic) cultures without a problem and combine this with an Arab identify which every Arab does from Yemen to Morocco. Some Hijazis also claim to be Nabateans and other non-existent identities today. Many examples but people still identify with Arab culture. Especially in the Middle East.

As for Iran, I believe that things can only improve once the Mullah's are gone. They will instead focus on tiny Tajikistan and half of Afghanistan (Tajik's there). Besides if relations are friendly/cordial between Southern Iranians and neighboring Iraqis and people of Eastern Arabia, like they are on many fronts today, some big conflict will likely not happen.

Anyway Iran is not some superpower or country that Arabs need to worry about at all since we outnumber them several times on most if not all fronts.

It seems to me (in the future at least) that Turkey will meddle more but let us hope for the sake of the region that this meddling will be positive (trade) rather than some territorial claims. Anyway they are no different from Iran in the comparison department so nothing to worry about either but you alluded to possible meddling by external players.

Anyway all that aside, the ball is in the end of the Arabs. We have everything. A huge population (second biggest ethnic group in the world after the Han Chinese), a huge land mass almost the size of Russia, combined natural resources found nowhere else, history in our favor (cradle of civilization), most uniform region in the world of this size with most cultural similarity overall despite 22 sovereign states, great potential, a huge youth population (important) etc.
Most of what is going on is the fault of Arabs themselves to a large degree and this must be corrected by learning from past mistakes, leaving outdated practices on some fronts and leaving aside all small differences in order to cooperate for the sake of mutual benefits.

BTW speaking about anti-Arab propaganda, I created a thread yesterday after a discussion here that you might find interesting.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/anci...ory-do-arabs-hate-women.564572/#post-10579079



Falcon29 said:


> This Brazil - Costa Rica match is the most intense game I've seen so far in the World Cup, highly recommend watching it....



Close match. Huge respect to such a small nation (Costa Rica).

Brazil really struggled and only managed to score twice in the added time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Very interesting discussions. I never knew about this "Speakers Corner" in London. Should visit next time I am around.

@Falcon29 I am sure that this will interest you a lot.

The Youtube channel;

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgJEtU4IEOb4dBqOK5p4AMA

An Arab-obsessed Turkish donkey troll in action below;

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/is-s...urism-destination.564522/page-4#post-10581014


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Close match. Huge respect to such a small nation (Costa Rica).
> 
> Brazil really struggled and only managed to score twice in the added time.



Yeah it took a heartbreaking turn(for Costa Rica), although Brazil seemed like the superior team to me and I'm happy for them. That was clutch on their part. 



Saif al-Arab said:


> Very interesting discussions. I never knew about this "Speakers Corner" in London. Should visit next time I am around.
> 
> @Falcon29 I am sure that this will interest you a lot.
> 
> The Youtube channel;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgJEtU4IEOb4dBqOK5p4AMA



Indeed I agree they are interesting modern discussions that are going to have to be had sooner or later. Not just for non-Muslims but for modern generation of Muslims who don't have the time to study and compile Islamic knowledge in order to declare a position. So the scholars need to get to work. 

That being said I don't really like that street Dawah approach, people consider it as invasive. I personally never approached any non-Muslim with dawah but I've been asked questions but non-Muslims and had some discussions with acquaintances on God, Islam, etc.... Dawah can be more effective if our actions as a group of people as a whole were more in line with our teachings and if approached with genuine intention. That being said there is nothing wrong with it(for the most part) in my opinion. It is a requirement and important part of Islam too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Yeah it took a heartbreaking turn(for Costa Rica), although Brazil seemed like the superior team to me and I'm happy for them. That was clutch on their part.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I agree they are interesting modern discussions that are going to have to be had sooner or later. Not just for non-Muslims but for modern generation of Muslims who don't have the time to study and compile Islamic knowledge in order to declare a position. So the scholars need to get to work.
> 
> That being said I don't really like that street Dawah approach, people consider it as invasive. I personally never approached any non-Muslim with dawah but I've been asked questions but non-Muslims and had some discussions with acquaintances on God, Islam, etc.... Dawah can be more effective if our actions as a group of people as a whole were more in line with our teachings and if approached with genuine intention. That being said there is nothing wrong with it(for the most part) in my opinion. It is a requirement and important part of Islam too.



Yes, it was a shame for the fans of such a small nation. I am sure that they are disappointed but they can be proud of how their team fought.

Actually this is something called Speakers Corner in London (just learned about it or more precisely remembered it again) where individuals and passersby can initiate a discussion about a given topic.

Those Muslims that take part in such discussions (from what I have seen on their Youtube profile) are very knowledgeable and great representatives for Muslims as a group of people. Their discussions all appear to be civil and knowledgeable exchanges of views and all theoretical aspects of religion, God, Islam etc. are discussed. I found it an interesting concept.

Yes, I do know what you are thinking about. In Europe you sometimes see Muslims doing Dawah but some of those people are not sufficiently informed and can at times come off as "threatening" for non-Muslims appearance wise since many follow the Salafi doctrine. Not that there is anything wrong with that at all but as we know, there are a community within the Salafi community that does a disservice for the Muslim community by making controversial or unnecessary statements. I know that many people, Muslims including, equal terrorists with Salafis but I think that this is a simplistic and wrong worldview and I am saying that as a non-Salafi and as a non-perfect Muslim.

However in terms of perceptions of Muslims much of that perception is intermingled with politics, practices that often have nothing to do with Islam and in general standards are compared with the West. The unrest does not help.

I think that by large, Muslims in the West, are productive people but you have a few rotten apples that damage much of the reputation.

Anyway I find many of the philosophical discussions, existential questions etc. to be interesting. I sometimes listen to them (secular scholarly debates between scientists for instance) and find them interesting regardless of my own personal views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nasty game winning goal by Germany, not just the scheme of the play but the kick was perfect. That is the first time I've seen such a play as I rarely watch soccer. I'm confused how Sweden didn't see that coming(assuming it is a common play) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

OutOfAmmo said:


> That's my way of taking a break from pdf, I dispose of old accounts or get myself banned


Men you're the same guy with many accounts how many pc,s you have to login and make comments jees take it easy on you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Nasty game winning goal by Germany, not just the scheme of the play but the kick was perfect. That is the first time I've seen such a play as I rarely watch soccer. I'm confused how Sweden didn't see that coming(assuming it is a common play) ....







Germany is the perfect national team in my view. World class team spirit, mentality, workmate, the TEAM always being the star not 1 or 2 individual players, insane squad depth, hardly any average players, almost all players always above average in terms of ability and actual play on the pitch, the best attitude in football history (never give up) etc. We saw that yesterday as well after Boateng's red card. A well deserved victory by Germany.

Belgium - Tunisia 5-2. Could have been 8 or 9-2. Arab teams have been appalling this World Cup to put it mildly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> Belgium - Tunisia 5-2. Could have been 8 or 9-2. Arab teams have been appalling this World Cup to put it mildly.


A Total waste of Money in general... could have done better things with that amount to the nation by just staying at home, behind their TVs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> A Total waste of Money in general... could have done better things with that amount to the nation by just staying at home, behind their TVs...



What we talked about a few days ago, we witnessed earlier today during the Belgium-Tunisia game. The positives as well but sadly the negatives overshadowed everything. 

I am afraid that this will not change too much regardless of mentality or talent IF players from Arab countries do not all play in top leagues (at least majority) on a weekly basis. Otherwise national Arab teams will never reach the level of the best national teams out there. 

Talent is talent, potential is potential. It can be developed (in theory) everywhere but for it to be nurtured and tested at the highest level and thus grow further, it needs to have the right environment.

Right environment = top leagues in the world.

When that happens, rest will come naturally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> What we talked about a few days ago, we witnessed earlier today during the Belgium-Tunisia game. The positives as well but sadly the negatives overshadowed everything.
> 
> I am afraid that this will not change too much regardless of mentality or talent IF players from Arab countries do not all play in top leagues (at least majority) on a weekly basis. Otherwise national Arab teams will never reach the level of the best national teams out there.
> 
> Talent is talent, potential is potential. It can be developed (in theory) everywhere but for it to be nurtured and tested at the highest level and thus grow further, it needs to have the right environment.
> 
> Right environment = top leagues in the world.
> 
> When that happens, rest will come naturally.



If I could... I will just Ban TN team from any incoming WC, till they decide to change...
The Money put on it is insane... with that amount, We could feed Thousands and Thousands of poor families for Years and Years... Create a lot of projects/Jobs... Pay loans/Salaries etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Nice match Morocco...
But you know guys...World Cup begun 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KSA-Egypt 2-1.

There have been 3 Arab-Arab matches in World Cup history. All 3 involved KSA. The first game was KSA-Morocco back in 1994, where KSA defeated Morocco, (2-1 victory), played 2-2 against Tunisia back in 2006 (Tunisia scored in the last seconds of the game to draw the game) and today 2-1 against Egypt (well-deserved victory). 























= what I said before the World Cup on another platform than PDF.

Goalkeeping problem, usually 1 game in a World Cup where the team falls apart defensively and attitude-wise (Russia game) and a lack of a killer in front of goal that scores on some of the many chances created. 

Morocco did well against Spain indeed but as I wrote several days ago, Spain today, is a shadow of their former teams. They would need a miracle to win the World Cup unless they raise their level by 200%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Forget what I said about Germany.

The first time that they exited a World Cup in the group stage in their entire history.

In other words.





 (the guy is an Assyrian Christian)

Eric Cantona
*
"As a friend of mine who plays for Real Madrid says, when I score I am French when I don't score I am an Arab."*​





Spot on.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*US State Department sends condolences to families of two Saudi students drowned in Massachusetts*




Theeb Al-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah. (Image: Social media)

ARAB NEWS
July 05, 2018

LONDON: The US Department of State issued a statement on Thursday offering its condolences to the families and friends of two Saudi students who drowned in Massachusetts last week.
Cousins, Theeb Al-Yami, 27 and Jaser Al-Rakah, 25, drowned as they attempted to rescue two children who had got into difficulties in the Chicopee River in New England state.
On Thursday the State Department issued a statement which read: “The United States expresses its heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of TheebAl-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah after their tragic deaths in Massachusetts. The young men drowned while courageously attempting to save children in distress.
“Their heroism represents the very best of the international students who enrich communities across the United States.
“Theeb and Jaser were among the 52,000 Saudi students studying in the United States who bring greater international understanding and diverse perspectives to US campuses and communities, and to Saudi Arabia when they return home.”
*The two young Saudi men saw two children in distress in the river after their mother was unable to save them. Another group of people nearby also tried to rescue the children, but failed because of the river’s heavy current, according to a local police report.*
Al-Yami was enrolled at the University of Hartford in a civil engineering program and Al-Rakah was studying at Western New England University as an engineering student. They both drowned after being swept away by the tide.
Police started a search of the river on Friday. They retrieved the bodies of the two Saudi students on Friday and Monday.

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1334016/saudi-arabia

Incredible. I keep hearing about such stories involving Saudi Arabian students and Arab students in general abroad which baffles me greatly given the fact that every single Arab country has a coastline. There is not a single landlocked Arab country. Most coastlines in the Arab world are warm enough to swim in all year round. The longest and some of the longest rivers in the world are found in the Arab world too. Plenty of lakes and 10.000's upon 10.000's of wadis in Arabia alone as well.

KSA for instance has a 3000 km + coastline and 1500 + islands.

Sad that talented people (the future) perish in such a relatively foolish way. Of course the biggest killers are the roads and health-related (diet) diseases but swimming courses should be obligatory like in most European countries. Anything else is irresponsible.

Anyway a courageous act and all honor to the two fallen cousins. RIP.

EDIT: As I wrote, Spain flopped tremendously. As did Portugal. So much for this being the "strongest group".

Meanwhile both Russia and Uruguay are among the 8 best teams. KSA can keep their heads held up high.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014908772744089600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014884748295049219

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010670134069886976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009559212471578624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003857879068180481


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

i did no see talkings even about a single weapon project in the Arab defence section. All news are about insane purchasing weapons from West companies. 

I think if not those Arab countries most of West arm companies have already bunkrupted.


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


> KSA-Egypt 2-1.



Belated Mabrouk to you and @The SC ya 3amo! 

Will Smith visiting the pyramids.






Maria Carrey 






The most beautiful Shakira visiting and performing at the pyramids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> i did no see talkings even about a single weapon project in the Arab defence section. All news are about insane purchasing weapons from West companies.
> 
> I think if not those Arab countries most of West arm companies have already bunkrupted.



Visit the numerous Arab military forums (larger than PDF) and you will see it all. Most of the Arab users on PDF left this forum for those very forums.

There is no point updating all the developments when there are hardly any Arab users on PDF any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> *US State Department sends condolences to families of two Saudi students drowned in Massachusetts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theeb Al-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah. (Image: Social media)
> 
> ARAB NEWS
> July 05, 2018
> 
> LONDON: The US Department of State issued a statement on Thursday offering its condolences to the families and friends of two Saudi students who drowned in Massachusetts last week.
> Cousins, Theeb Al-Yami, 27 and Jaser Al-Rakah, 25, drowned as they attempted to rescue two children who had got into difficulties in the Chicopee River in New England state.
> On Thursday the State Department issued a statement which read: “The United States expresses its heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of TheebAl-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah after their tragic deaths in Massachusetts. The young men drowned while courageously attempting to save children in distress.
> “Their heroism represents the very best of the international students who enrich communities across the United States.
> “Theeb and Jaser were among the 52,000 Saudi students studying in the United States who bring greater international understanding and diverse perspectives to US campuses and communities, and to Saudi Arabia when they return home.”
> *The two young Saudi men saw two children in distress in the river after their mother was unable to save them. Another group of people nearby also tried to rescue the children, but failed because of the river’s heavy current, according to a local police report.*
> Al-Yami was enrolled at the University of Hartford in a civil engineering program and Al-Rakah was studying at Western New England University as an engineering student. They both drowned after being swept away by the tide.
> Police started a search of the river on Friday. They retrieved the bodies of the two Saudi students on Friday and Monday.
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1334016/saudi-arabia
> 
> Incredible. I keep hearing about such stories involving Saudi Arabian students and Arab students in general abroad which baffles me greatly given the fact that every single Arab country has a coastline. There is not a single landlocked Arab country. Most coastlines in the Arab world are warm enough to swim in all year round. The longest and some of the longest rivers in the world are found in the Arab world too. Plenty of lakes and 10.000's upon 10.000's of wadis in Arabia alone as well.
> 
> KSA for instance has a 3000 km + coastline and 1500 + islands.
> 
> Sad that talented people (the future) perish in such a relatively foolish way. Of course the biggest killers are the roads and health-related (diet) diseases but swimming courses should be obligatory like in most European countries. Anything else is irresponsible.
> 
> Anyway a courageous act and all honor to the two fallen cousins. RIP.
> 
> EDIT: As I wrote, Spain flopped tremendously. As did Portugal. So much for this being the "strongest group".
> 
> Meanwhile both Russia and Uruguay are among the 8 best teams. KSA can keep their heads held up high.










Saif al-Arab said:


> Visit the numerous Arab military forums (larger than PDF) and you will see it all. Most of the Arab users on PDF left this forum for those very forums.
> 
> There is no point updating all the developments when there are hardly any Arab users on PDF any longer.


He can just visit the Made in KSA or UAE section ..if he is not trolling!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

The SC said:


> He can just visit the Made in KSA or UAE section ..if he is not trolling!
> There is nothing new there than A few projects.





Saif al-Arab said:


> Visit the numerous Arab military forums (larger than PDF) and you will see it all. Most of the Arab users on PDF left this forum for those very forums.
> 
> There is no point updating all the developments when there are hardly any Arab users on PDF any longer.



Can you give some names or links about Arab defence forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> *US State Department sends condolences to families of two Saudi students drowned in Massachusetts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theeb Al-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah. (Image: Social media)
> 
> ARAB NEWS
> July 05, 2018
> 
> LONDON: The US Department of State issued a statement on Thursday offering its condolences to the families and friends of two Saudi students who drowned in Massachusetts last week.
> Cousins, Theeb Al-Yami, 27 and Jaser Al-Rakah, 25, drowned as they attempted to rescue two children who had got into difficulties in the Chicopee River in New England state.
> On Thursday the State Department issued a statement which read: “The United States expresses its heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of TheebAl-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah after their tragic deaths in Massachusetts. The young men drowned while courageously attempting to save children in distress.
> “Their heroism represents the very best of the international students who enrich communities across the United States.
> “Theeb and Jaser were among the 52,000 Saudi students studying in the United States who bring greater international understanding and diverse perspectives to US campuses and communities, and to Saudi Arabia when they return home.”
> *The two young Saudi men saw two children in distress in the river after their mother was unable to save them. Another group of people nearby also tried to rescue the children, but failed because of the river’s heavy current, according to a local police report.*
> Al-Yami was enrolled at the University of Hartford in a civil engineering program and Al-Rakah was studying at Western New England University as an engineering student. They both drowned after being swept away by the tide.
> Police started a search of the river on Friday. They retrieved the bodies of the two Saudi students on Friday and Monday.
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1334016/saudi-arabia
> 
> Incredible. I keep hearing about such stories involving Saudi Arabian students and Arab students in general abroad which baffles me greatly given the fact that every single Arab country has a coastline. There is not a single landlocked Arab country. Most coastlines in the Arab world are warm enough to swim in all year round. The longest and some of the longest rivers in the world are found in the Arab world too. Plenty of lakes and 10.000's upon 10.000's of wadis in Arabia alone as well.
> 
> KSA for instance has a 3000 km + coastline and 1500 + islands.
> 
> Sad that talented people (the future) perish in such a relatively foolish way. Of course the biggest killers are the roads and health-related (diet) diseases but swimming courses should be obligatory like in most European countries. Anything else is irresponsible.
> 
> Anyway a courageous act and all honor to the two fallen cousins. RIP.
> 
> EDIT: As I wrote, Spain flopped tremendously. As did Portugal. So much for this being the "strongest group".
> 
> Meanwhile both Russia and Uruguay are among the 8 best teams. KSA can keep their heads held up high.


I read the news before you posted it it's sad two young men with bright future died two weeks before their graduation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Can you give some names or links about Arab defence forums.



I will likely get banned for linking to them (it already happened once, lol) but just make a few Google searches in Arabic or English and you will find some of them.

In the meantime you can take a look at this thread below

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/made-in-ksa.475488/page-18

and those two Twitter accounts, the Arabic version being updated daily.

https://twitter.com/SaudiProjectEN?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1004088030930591744&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1004088030930591744

https://twitter.com/Made_In_K_S_A?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1003873818795036672&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html#1003873818795036672

Egypt has a similar Twitter account (Made in Egypt), both an Arabic and English version. Other Arab countries have similar Twitter accounts.



SALMAN F said:


> I read the news before you posted it it's sad two young men with bright future died two weeks before their graduation



Yes, a tragic event even more so considering that they were trying to save a child in distress. It's just another confirmation of how unpredictable life really is and how quickly it can end.

However as I stated initially, many of those monthly occurrences of Arab students and Arab tourists drowning abroad, could be avoided with obligatory swimming practice in schools. In particular as no Arab country is landlocked.

This is not needed to be mentioned online since it is rather personal but one of my childhood friends from school once drowned in KSA (Al-Wajh). It's fair to say that the little he learned to swim was self-learned for the very same reason mentioned earlier. God bless his soul. So when I read such news, I always think, "not again".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

What has the world come to?






Made in KSA.








Amazing. Yet to see 100% anything.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Next page.

What has the world come to?






Made in KSA.








Amazing. Yet to see 100% anything.















*A very interesting video that has 5.5 million views. The Youtuber 'The Food Ranger' created it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@Saif al-Arab

If you remember years ago we talked about the enmity between Iran and Saudi Arabia, i also talked with Iranians too.

Both sides said many things.

But recently i learned prior to revolution, Saudis' had good relations with Iran. Even at the aftermath of the revolution Saudis tried have good relations with Iran but Iran's new ideology of expelling USA out of the region by exporting their revolution ruined everything.

When i look at the issue from Iranian eyes, they have right to hate US for what they did to Iran..

From my eyes both sides are right in their cause... and i don't know how would the enmity between Saudi Arabia and Iran would end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@Falcon29 , supposedly this is a graph-map of the shelling from just last night, from Ghaza into Israel. This was posted by an independent Egyptian Twitter feed but I wanted to ask you if you know if there is any truth to this, as in were there that many firing back and was it that organized across the entire border, or is it an exaggeration?








Saif al-Arab said:


> *US State Department sends condolences to families of two Saudi students drowned in Massachusetts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theeb Al-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah. (Image: Social media)
> 
> ARAB NEWS
> July 05, 2018
> 
> LONDON: The US Department of State issued a statement on Thursday offering its condolences to the families and friends of two Saudi students who drowned in Massachusetts last week.
> Cousins, Theeb Al-Yami, 27 and Jaser Al-Rakah, 25, drowned as they attempted to rescue two children who had got into difficulties in the Chicopee River in New England state.
> On Thursday the State Department issued a statement which read: “The United States expresses its heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of TheebAl-Yami and Jaser Al-Rakah after their tragic deaths in Massachusetts. The young men drowned while courageously attempting to save children in distress.
> “Their heroism represents the very best of the international students who enrich communities across the United States.
> “Theeb and Jaser were among the 52,000 Saudi students studying in the United States who bring greater international understanding and diverse perspectives to US campuses and communities, and to Saudi Arabia when they return home.”
> *The two young Saudi men saw two children in distress in the river after their mother was unable to save them. Another group of people nearby also tried to rescue the children, but failed because of the river’s heavy current, according to a local police report.*
> Al-Yami was enrolled at the University of Hartford in a civil engineering program and Al-Rakah was studying at Western New England University as an engineering student. They both drowned after being swept away by the tide.
> Police started a search of the river on Friday. They retrieved the bodies of the two Saudi students on Friday and Monday.
> 
> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1334016/saudi-arabia
> 
> Incredible. I keep hearing about such stories involving Saudi Arabian students and Arab students in general abroad which baffles me greatly given the fact that every single Arab country has a coastline. There is not a single landlocked Arab country. Most coastlines in the Arab world are warm enough to swim in all year round. The longest and some of the longest rivers in the world are found in the Arab world too. Plenty of lakes and 10.000's upon 10.000's of wadis in Arabia alone as well.
> 
> KSA for instance has a 3000 km + coastline and 1500 + islands.
> 
> Sad that talented people (the future) perish in such a relatively foolish way. Of course the biggest killers are the roads and health-related (diet) diseases but swimming courses should be obligatory like in most European countries. Anything else is irresponsible.
> 
> Anyway a courageous act and all honor to the two fallen cousins. RIP.
> 
> EDIT: As I wrote, Spain flopped tremendously. As did Portugal. So much for this being the "strongest group".
> 
> Meanwhile both Russia and Uruguay are among the 8 best teams. KSA can keep their heads held up high.



This was unfortunately in my state. It was on the news briefly but quite the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> @Falcon29 , supposedly this is a graph-map of the shelling from just last night, from Ghaza into Israel. This was posted by an independent Egyptian Twitter feed but I wanted to ask you if you know if there is any truth to this, as in were there that many firing back and was it that organized across the entire border, or is it an exaggeration?



It's true, as Israeli strikes were hitting Gaza the Palestinian factions were responding. Keep in mind it only takes on mortar or rocket to set off multiple sirens. So those images you only tell you that sirens went off in those areas, it doesn't reflect upon number of shells fired. Some are intercepted along Gaza border too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> It's true, as Israeli strikes were hitting Gaza the Palestinian factions were responding. Keep in mind it only takes on mortar or rocket to set off multiple sirens. So those images you only tell you that sirens went off in those areas, it doesn't reflect upon number of shells fired. Some are intercepted along Gaza border too.



Interesting. Funny how they show them as actual mortar shelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting. Funny how they show them as actual mortar shelling.



Some are mortars but the firing is not that heavy, and many fall in open areas or hit IDF equipment across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Sinan said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> If you remember years ago we talked about the enmity between Iran and Saudi Arabia, i also talked with Iranians too.
> 
> Both sides said many things.
> 
> But recently i learned prior to revolution, Saudis' had good relations with Iran. Even at the aftermath of the revolution Saudis tried have good relations with Iran but Iran's new ideology of expelling USA out of the region by exporting their revolution ruined everything.
> 
> When i look at the issue from Iranian eyes, they have right to hate US for what they did to Iran..
> 
> From my eyes both sides are right in their cause... and i don't know how would the enmity between Saudi Arabia and Iran would end.



Arab-Iranian relations prior to 1979 were mostly cordial neighborly relations with the exception of Iraq and UAE (due to island disputes).

This policy of "expelling Americans out of the region" is bogus as when the same newly established Mullah regime most needed it (Iraq-Iran war where they were mostly on the receiving end by Iraq) they were not shy to ask for help from the likes of Israel and the West.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–Contra_affair

For all their barking against Israel, USA, West, Arab regimes they are yet to even raise their finger against either. All they are good at is creating local (Arab, not even Iranian) proxies in war-torn and divided countries such as Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Lebanon. Elsewhere in the Arab world their influence is non-existent. It's also blown out of proportion in the first 4 btw.

It's just an excuse to try to gain influence in the region.

The solution is simple.

Tiny Iran (in comparison with the Arab world) are no match. Historically, in terms of influence in the world, in terms of ancient civilizations, in terms of economy, population, landmass, resources, potential, geography etc. Therefore they should stop having unrealistic dreams. As per all statistics vast majority of Arabs look at their regime very negatively and their policies in the Arab world.

For now they can play those games as Arabs are divided internally and many Arab countries have problems (much easier to control 1 country than 20 + countries) so this gives a unrealistic/not genuine picture as per the undeniable facts/statistics that I mentioned above.

The ball is in their court (Mullah's). They can choose friendly ties with their neighbors based on trade and a policy of non-interference or they can look forward to more decades of sanctions, poverty, internal division and being behind on most important fronts.

Most Arab states (stable next door to Iran, mainly being the GCC) have much more to loose and cannot afford to act like pariah states like Iran does. If not for that, I am sure that we would have acted ages ago like Saddam Hussein did who was a reckless leader on this front.

As for people to people relations, PDF is not the best place to see the ground realities. The ground realities are that Southern Iran in particular (where the genuine Persians are from) and neighboring Eastern Arabia and Iraq (only two regions of the Arab world that have direct and continues ties to Iran) have ancient historical ties and people to people relations (migration on both sides) and for instance the GCC is home to the largest Iranian diaspora in the world after the US and this diaspora is composed of Iranian Arabs, Persians, Lurs, Baloch etc. Similarly millions of Arabs/Persianized Arabs live in Southern Iran. Similar appearance, dresses, music, cuisine etc.

This is a geopolitical conflict by large and a political conflict. History/ethnicity and least of all religion (sect) is secondary although it might not appear like this on forums.

BTW congratulations to the fifth Arab team in the World Cup, France.






BTW I just learned that Mbappé is half Algerian.





http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...e-black-blanc-beur-benoit-rayski-3454211.html






@HannibalBarca

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> This was unfortunately in my state. It was on the news briefly but quite the story.




[MEDIA=twitter]1018050391982903298[/MEDIA]


A great gesture.

[MEDIA=twitter]1016696633193582592[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=twitter]1016361748151062528[/MEDIA]

:lol:

[MEDIA=twitter]1016630785389088768[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=twitter]1011769828665937920[/MEDIA]

Wonderful video.

[MEDIA=twitter]1015877023598891008[/MEDIA]

:tup:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab

Are you able to post ? I can't make any posts when logged in on my computer. It makes it hard to view things or post links/images/articles(because it's too slow on mobile). Are you having a problem also ? There is no box for me to type a post in .

EDIT: Updated my computer software and now it works, very strange. Didn't know not updating would mess with things like that. I couldn't view another forum also. Usually I just skip the updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Are you able to post ? I can't make any posts when logged in on my computer. It makes it hard to view things or post links/images/articles(because it's too slow on mobile). Are you having a problem also ? There is no box for me to type a post in .
> 
> EDIT: Updated my computer software and now it works, very strange. Didn't know not updating would mess with things like that. I couldn't view another forum also. Usually I just skip the updates.



Bro, I had a somewhat similar problem once but I updated my computer (MacBook Pro) as well and it went away.

Good to hear that your problem got solved.

You should always update your computer otherwise it will slow down and you can experience problems.

On a MacBook Pro if you change the date of your computer to say 5 August 2020, all your updates will go berserk and not work properly.

I am using terminal (coding) to block websites sometimes and the only way, aside from coding to enter blocked sites (depending on the date you entered), is to change the date of your computer manually but you will mess up your computer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

If you have a Mac computer you can download an app called SelfControl (which normally cannot block a page for more than 24 hours) unless you tweak the max block length by increasing the block length interval using terminal.

defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl MaxBlockLength -int [maximum block length in minutes]
defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl BlockLengthInterval -int [block length interval in minutes]

So, for example, to change it to a month-long maximum block with intervals at each day, you could use:

defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl MaxBlockLength -int 43200
defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl BlockLengthInterval -int 1440

43200 being minutes which equals 30 days.

1440 minutes equals 1 day.

To reset your settings:

defaults delete org.eyebeam.SelfControl

https://selfcontrolapp.com

Once you have done this, you cannot usually change it although I tried this below

http://www.joshuakehn.com/2010/10/25/Defeating-SelfControl.html

However changing the date of the computer manually (ahead in time) will solve the problem, lol, but as I told it will mess with your computer (flash, all the updates that will expire, your computer will slow down).

I am not an expert when it comes to coding (far from it) but I started learning the basics some years ago and find it to be an interesting field. Computer science as a whole in fact.

This is actually a great page to get an introduction to the field of coding.

https://learn.freecodecamp.org/resp...ic-html-and-html5/say-hello-to-html-elements/




















*
Must watch:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> If you have a Mac computer you can download an app called SelfControl (which normally cannot block a page for more than 24 hours) unless you tweak the max block length by increasing the block length interval using terminal.
> 
> defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl MaxBlockLength -int [maximum block length in minutes]
> defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl BlockLengthInterval -int [block length interval in minutes]
> 
> So, for example, to change it to a month-long maximum block with intervals at each day, you could use:
> 
> defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl MaxBlockLength -int 43200
> defaults write org.eyebeam.SelfControl BlockLengthInterval -int 1440
> 
> 43200 being minutes which equals 30 days.
> 
> 1440 minutes equals 1 day.
> 
> To reset your settings:
> 
> defaults delete org.eyebeam.SelfControl
> 
> https://selfcontrolapp.com
> 
> Once you have done this, you cannot usually change it although I tried this below
> 
> http://www.joshuakehn.com/2010/10/25/Defeating-SelfControl.html
> 
> However changing the date of the computer manually (ahead in time) will solve the problem, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Must watch:*


Now you are physicist and biologist?!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g-y3DPJRVhE
I also opened thread about bernard Lewis if you know him he died in May it think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Now you are physicist and biologist?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also opened thread about bernard Lewis if you know him he died in May it think



Chemical engineers know a bit about every science field (almost) actually.

Chemistry is actually often called the "central science" due to this reason.

See here below.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_central_science

As you already know, I have many diverse interests that I have spent way too much time trying to understand or learn about.

Some topics that I find incredibly interesting are astronomy and the concept of biological immortality.

Yes, I know our Jewish friend but I found some of his views simplistic and he relied far too much on previous European historians that had racialist leanings and often looked at events in a simplistic fashion. Also he almost never included archaeological findings (actual evidence) in some of his works. For instance many groundbreaking findings in Arabia (even the history of mankind) in recent years have changed the history that we once knew dramatically.

On the other hand I am no expert about his works and less so about his studies of Arabs and the Arab world but I recall reading some works of his that I considered quite simplistic and not completely accurate.

BTW he was more an expert about the recent era (Ottoman) and the post WW1 history which I honestly, while interesting and complex on its own, do not prefer (at all) to more older history, hence the beloved word old or *ancient*.

I much prefer Edward Said who owned the same Bernard Lewis in a few debates. Lewis was a typical "Orientalist". His types can be found on PDF also.

Lewis was also notable for his public debates with Edward Said, who accused Lewis and other orientalists of misrepresenting Islam and serving the purposes of imperialist domination,[12] to which Lewis responded by defending Orientalism as a facet of humanism and accusing Said of politicizing the subject.[3][13] Lewis argued that the deaths of the Armenian Genocide resulted from a struggle between two nationalistic movements[14] and that there is no proof of intent by the Ottoman government to exterminate the Armenian nation.[15] These views prompted a number of scholars to accuse Lewis of genocide denial and resulted in a successful civil lawsuit against him in a French court.[16]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Lewis​Just listen to this nonsense.





​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Said

Unfortunately Said died too soon (2003). I would have loved to hear his views about today's Iraq, the Palestinian-Israeli conflict nowadays, the "Arab Spring", the recent political movements gaining ground (populism, right-wing leaders), MBS and much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Chemical engineers know a bit about every science field (almost) actually.
> 
> Chemistry is actually often called the "central science" due to this reason.
> 
> See here below.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_central_science
> 
> As you already know, I have many diverse interests that I have spent way too much time trying to understand or learn about.
> 
> Some topics that I find incredibly interesting are astronomy and the concept of biological immortality.
> 
> Yes, I know our Jewish friend but I found some of his views simplistic and he relied far too much on previous European historians that had racialist leanings and often looked at events in a simplistic fashion. Also he almost never included archaeological findings (actual evidence) in some of his works. For instance many groundbreaking findings in Arabia (even the history of mankind) in recent years have changed the history that we once knew dramatically.
> 
> On the other hand I am no expert about his works and less so about his studies of Arabs and the Arab world but I recall reading some works of his that I considered quite simplistic and not completely accurate.
> 
> BTW he was more an expert about the recent era (Ottoman) and the post WW1 history which I honestly, while interesting and complex on its own, do not prefer (at all) to more older history, hence the beloved word old or *ancient*.
> 
> I much prefer Edward Said who owned the same Bernard Lewis in a few debates. Lewis was a typical "Orientalist". His types can be found on PDF also.
> 
> Lewis was also notable for his public debates with Edward Said, who accused Lewis and other orientalists of misrepresenting Islam and serving the purposes of imperialist domination,[12] to which Lewis responded by defending Orientalism as a facet of humanism and accusing Said of politicizing the subject.[3][13] Lewis argued that the deaths of the Armenian Genocide resulted from a struggle between two nationalistic movements[14] and that there is no proof of intent by the Ottoman government to exterminate the Armenian nation.[15] These views prompted a number of scholars to accuse Lewis of genocide denial and resulted in a successful civil lawsuit against him in a French court.[16]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Lewis​Just listen to this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Said
> 
> Unfortunately Said died too soon (2003). I would have loved to hear his views about today's Iraq, the Palestinian-Israeli conflict nowadays, the "Arab Spring", the recent political movements gaining ground (populism, right-wing leaders), MBS and much more.


Indeed chemistry involve physics,biology,mathematics and geology
Like the uranium,gold and silver and other materials involve geology,chemistry and physics 

Biology also involve chemistry like the genetics and DNA 

Nuclear physics involve both chemistry and geology while the universal physics(study of space and universe) involves geology,chemistry and astronomy

Universal physics and astronomy are very related fields just like geology,biology,archaeology and anthropology are related when it's come to the study of the civilizations and the human history specially digging for human remains or artifacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Indeed chemistry involve physics,biology,mathematics and geology
> Like the uranium,gold and silver and other materials involve geology,chemistry and physics
> 
> Biology also involve chemistry like the genetics and DNA
> 
> Nuclear physics involve both chemistry and geology while the universal physics(study of space and universe) involves geology,chemistry and astronomy
> 
> Universal physics and astronomy are very related fields just like geology,biology,archaeology and anthropology are related when it's come to the study of the civilizations and the human history specially digging for human remains or artifacts



Yes, most branches of science are related. You summed it up nicely bro.

Here is another field. Linguistics.






Unfortunately they are always using diaspora Arabs who are not even fluent in Arabic. They should have used an Yemeni also. It would be a bit closer, I suspect.

Habesha women.

Apparently (according to people comments) Tigrinya is closer to Arabic than Amharic.

Ethiopia is a beautiful and nice (interesting country). Especially the Ethiopian highlands that are inhabited by Southern Semitic speaking peoples. A very rich culture. The facial features of Habesha women are very, very similar to me. Just a darker skin color (chocolate haha).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, most branches of science are related. You summed it up nicely bro.
> 
> Here is another field. Linguistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they are always using diaspora Arabs who are not even fluent in Arabic. They should have used an Yemeni also. It would be a bit closer, I suspect.
> 
> Habesha women.


I also forgot to add linguistics and history with biology,genetics, geology,archaeology and anthropology 

Also there is zoology it's the animal archeology science I think it's the science field for the animals like dinosaurs and mammoths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> I also forgot to add linguistics and history with biology,genetics, geology,archaeology and anthropology
> 
> Also there is zoology it's the animal archeology science I think it's the science field for the animals like dinosaurs and mammoths





This guy below is half Habesha and half White.











Now it is not strange that most Habesha have around 50% (sometimes more) percentage of Semitic/Arab ancestry from Western Asia.





















I hope that the Arab world and Horn of Africa can develop stronger economic and cultural ties. Huge potential for economic ties. Ethiopia alone will become one of the most populous nations in the world.

Same with the Swahili coastline, Sahel and wider Africa. We can work together with our Chinese friends on this field which they are already doing.

I read that Ethiopia and Eritrea have resumed ties somewhat which is good news for Horn of Africa. Egyptian and Ethiopian relations are also improving.

Man, every non-Habesha Afro-Arab should be expelled and Habeshas should be welcomed with open arms instead. The food will be a bonus too.

We must also urgently develop brotherly ties with Latin America where our largest diaspora in the world is located (30-40 million) and were we have deep cultural and ancestral ties with most locals (due to 800 years of Al-Andalus presence in Spain and Portugal and locals from there in return helped spread large parts of our culture to Latin America). Religion is not everything and besides Islam and Christianity are very close religions overall.

So basically Southern America, Central America (Latin America) and Horn of Africa, Sahel, Swahili and why not all of Sub-Saharan Africa?

Of course also South East Asia where Arabs are the largest non-native ethnic group along with the Chinese and were we have great historical ties to on almost every front.

This way we can cover the entire world (West is already close due to ancient shared cultures and geography as well as big Arab diaspora) and the Muslim world (no need to expand on this), it's partially our living child/off-spring (Muslim world). That is how you cover the entire world with Arab glasses/perspectives.

Now all that is lacking are the Native Americans but we have a solution for this also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

In relation to post 5462.








@SALMAN F 

Fun aside, this is quite remarkable. Either a huge one in a million or billion coincidence, or this is genuine. Most of history is unknown to us as it was never recorded.



Kuwaiti Girl (Katsuit aka Khaleejian) troll (Half stateless Baluch and half English) has returned by spreading nonsense on Twitter and talking nonsense about the Arab world, Arabs and Arabia. Claiming that stateless migrants from Iran (vast majority non-naturlized, thus foreigners, the remaining completely Arabized, intermarried with local Arabs and often themselves of Iranian Arab origins) make up 50% (LOL) of the "imaginary notion of Gulf countries", forgetting that this is complete and utter nonsense (5% at most) and that the combined native population of small Kuwait, Qatar, UAE, Bahrain and Oman do not even reach 10 million, lol.
*
The number of Arabs in Iran and people of Arab origin is many times greater as confirmed by DNA ages ago.*

Always suspected this troll of pursuing this agenda seeing her/his absurd nonsense claims that have nothing to do with historical realities or ground realities.

Arabs online should be wary of such trolls pursuing an obvious agenda aimed at division and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@Saif al-Arab 

She`s back at it on SSC Iran politics thread calling all non-GCC Arabs fake Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

OutOfAmmo said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> She`s back at it on SSC Iran politics thread calling all non-GCC Arabs fake Arabs



"Fake Arabs" (as if those people are not fellow Semites and not clustering extremely closely together, more shared history than any other peoples) who are more "genuine Arabs" and many times more numerous than say her likes in Kuwait (half Baloch and English). Just total nonsense. Heard this song many times.

Battery on my iPhone running out completely.

As if there is anything called a “pure Arab” when this is a 3000 year old (recorded) ethnic group. Still one of the very oldest in the world and for instance older than any other in the region except for the fellow Semitic Assyrians. Jews are as old. Semitic Mandeans similarly.

Most of us are descendants of ancient Semitic peoples native to the Arab world and other peoples native to the Arab world. Arabic was adopted as the main language by our ancestors because it was a closely related and fellow Semitic language to the Semitic Aramaic which was the lingua franca of the ancient Middle East and in particular the Arab Near East. Even our Persian friends next door adopted it when they were first recorded around 2600 years ago.

Each Arab country and each ancient historical region in each Arab country has its own distinctive history like anywhere else in the world.

Adopting the Arab identity does not mean that we cannot take pride in our glorious pre-Islamic history that is second to none as we are the inheritors of it.

The same Arabs respected all the historical sites for the same very reason. Arguing with simpletons is a waste of time indeed.

Yemenis are not Arabs either. Not GCC members (LOL) and they have some 10% admixture with Habesha/Horner people. Only people of Anbar are pure Arabs. Let those trolls embarass themselves.

Anyway we are all Iranians. Time to embrace our olive skin Aryanism.
Gulfies are all Iranian agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> In relation to post 5462.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SALMAN F
> 
> Fun aside, this is quite remarkable. Either a huge one in a million or billion coincidence, or this is genuine. Most of history is unknown to us as it was never recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> Kuwaiti Girl (Katsuit aka Khaleejian) troll (Half stateless Baluch and half English) has returned by spreading nonsense on Twitter and talking nonsense about the Arab world, Arabs and Arabia. Claiming that stateless migrants from Iran (vast majority non-naturlized, thus foreigners, the remaining completely Arabized, intermarried with local Arabs and often themselves of Iranian Arab origins) make up 50% (LOL) of the "imaginary notion of Gulf countries", forgetting that this is complete and utter nonsense (5% at most) and that the combined native population of small Kuwait, Qatar, UAE, Bahrain and Oman do not even reach 10 million, lol.
> *
> The number of Arabs in Iran and people of Arab origin is many times greater as confirmed by DNA ages ago.*
> 
> Always suspected this troll of pursuing this agenda seeing her/his absurd nonsense claims that have nothing to do with historical realities or ground realities.
> 
> Arabs online should be wary of such trolls pursuing an obvious agenda aimed at division and propaganda.





OutOfAmmo said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> She`s back at it on SSC Iran politics thread calling all non-GCC Arabs fake Arabs


Where are the links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Where are the links



https://twitter.com/nadiabelush

She deleted the tweets from today, lol.

Same user (see her Twitter avatar) who I remember was extremely pro-stateless Kurds and she/he wanted Kurds to flood Iraq.

The other website (you will be banned if linking to other forums on PDF, lol) is a skyscraper forum and just make a search on Google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> https://twitter.com/nadiabelush
> 
> She deleted the tweets from today, lol.
> 
> Same user (see her Twitter avatar) who I remember was extremely pro-stateless Kurds and she/he wanted Kurds to flood Iraq.
> 
> The other website (you will be banned if linking to other forums on PDF, lol) is a skyscraper forum and just make a search on Google.


What is her user name if skyscraper?!


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> What is her user name if skyscraper?!



Kutsuit, Khaleejian and a few others I think.

Same writing style, same moronic "rhetoric", same views being parroted and similar nonsense. Exact same person, a close relative or a clone.

A great troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Forget the absurd interviewer from Russia Today and his obvious bias. Quite comical to watch nevertheless, posting it due to the content.











Need to watch the entire documentary. Looks very interesting with some unique footage. Has received great ratings as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021029160817487874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016629367030632448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Amazing Yemeni Arabic from this Italian scientist.






This talk was given at a local TEDx event, produced independently of the TED Conferences. Marco Livadiotti talks about the great heritage Yemen have, the variety شىي culture of thousands of years, the ancient cities that are still hidden under the sands and how important to reserve this heritage for the future يتحدث ماركو عن التراث العظيم الذي يمتلكة اليمن و التنوع التاريخي و الثقافي و المدن المخفية تحت رمال الصحراء , واهمية الحفاظ علي هذا التراث والتاريخ للمستقبل Founder of the Arabic Heritage Company worked in tourism in Yemen for more than 20 years Participated in a variety of activities and programs about the Yemeni heritage ماركو ليفاديوتي مؤسس شركة التراث العربي عمل في القطاع السياحي في اليمن لأكثر من 20 عام شارك في العديد من الأنشطة والفعاليات والبرامج المتعلقة بالتراث الشع ي  اليم ي . About TEDx, x = independently organized event In the spirit of ideas worth spreading, TEDx is a program of local, self-organized events that bring people together to share a TED-like experience. At a TEDx event, TEDTalks video and live speakers combine to spark deep discussion and connection in a small group. These local, self-organized events are branded TEDx, where x = independently organized TED event. The TED Conference provides general guidance for the TEDx program, but individual TEDx events are self-organized.* (*Subject to certain rules and regulations)​Why have I never watched more from this *amazing *half Yemeni and half Syrian Arab woman?

Fantastic clip.
​




In this hilarious and thought-provoking talk, National Geographic Explorer and standup comic Ella Al-Shamahi explains why a huge part of the planet's potential contribution to science is being overlooked. She also shares stories from her dangerous adventures fossil hunting in hostile, unstable regions of the world. Ella is currently piecing together a groundbreaking theory that early humans may have migrated out of Africa via land bridges between East Africa and Yemen. National Geographic Explorer and standup comic Ella Al-Shamahi is a hilarious paleoanthropologist who specializes in Neanderthals. Much of her work involves fossil hunting in caves in dangerous locations such as Yemen. Ella uses comedy as both a coping strategy for the darker side of her work as well as to communicate science to people in engaging, unexpected ways. She holds degrees from Imperial College London/the Natural History Museum in London and University College London where she is undertaking her PhD. She is currently waiting for the worst of the war in Yemen to end so she can resume the search for Paleolithic caves there, to test a theory that early humans may have migrated out of Africa via land bridges between East Africa and Yemen and to test whether Neanderthals went that far south. This talk was given at a TEDx event using the TED conference format but independently organized by a local community. Learn more at http://ted.com/tedx​*Abu Dhabi Crown Prince presents Order of Zayed to Eritrea president, Ethiopia PM*





Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed shared a picture of the event on his official Twitter account, saying that the honorary award is in recognition of “their work for peace”. (Twitter)
Staff writer, Al Arabiya EnglishTuesday, 24 July 2018
Text size A A A


Abu Dhabi’s Crown Prince and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE’s Armed Forces Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed presented the Order of Zayed to the Eritrean President Aisaias Afwerki and the Ethiopian Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed on Tuesday for recently declaring their “state of war” over after two decades.

Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed shared a picture of the event on his official Twitter account, saying that the honorary award is in recognition of “their work for peace”.

Since signing an agreement in Asmara on July 9 to restore ties, Eritrean and Ethiopian leaders have moved swiftly to sweep away two decades of hostility since conflict erupted between the two neighbors in the Horn of Africa in 1998.

Ethiopia’s national carrier Ethiopia Airlines last Wednesday made its first flight to Asmara in two decades and was greeted by dancers waving flags and flowers as families separated by the war and the ensuing hostilities made an emotional reunion.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed had travelled to Addis Ababa for official talks in June with the prime minister of Ethiopia.

The pair discussed bilateral ties including enhanced friendship and cooperation as well as regional and international matters.

Last Update: Tuesday, 24 July 2018 KSA 13:55 - GMT 10:55

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/Ne...f-Zayed-to-Eritrea-president-Ethiopia-PM.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021706328216137730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021686831698595841





Great development and much needed.

A few days earlier.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020565114754404352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

That documentary shows the real footage of alqaeda members and also the saudi security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> That documentary shows the real footage of alqaeda members and also the saudi security forces



Not watched it yet but the trailer is showing the dumbest kids (those that failed in school and everywhere else) in action. It is kinda sad. Best exemplified by our "Brother Ali" who does not even understand simple questions.

Sad, stuff. They (outside of a few people) were jokes compared to ISIS (that had and has many former Republican Guard members).

I am talking about the cannon fodder. The leaders of AQAP back then where smart.

Ibrahim al-Asiri for instnace is considered as the most dangerous and sophisticated bomb maker in the world apparently.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahim_al-Asiri





These guys (photo from the documentary) look more professional than the kids that were used as cannon fodder (suicide bombers)











Their humor in the trailer was also absurd (funny). First time I see such terrorists behave like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019979678294204416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021791580938792960
@SALMAN F I found the full documentary for free. It can be watched here.

http://movierulzfree.net/path-of-blood-2018-english-movierulz-watch-full-movie-online-free-7404.html

Watched the first 5 minutes. Looks promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Not watched it yet but the trailer is showing the dumbest kids (those that failed in school and everywhere else) in action. It is kinda sad. Best exemplified by our "Brother Ali" who does not even understand simple questions.
> 
> Sad, stuff. They (outside of a few people) were jokes compared to ISIS (that had and has many former Republican Guard members).
> 
> I am talking about the cannon fodder. The leaders of AQAP back then where smart.
> 
> Ibrahim al-Asiri for instnace is considered as the most dangerous and sophisticated bomb maker in the world apparently.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahim_al-Asiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys (photo from the documentary) look more professional than the kids that were used as cannon fodder (suicide bombers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their humor in the trailer was also absurd (funny). First time I see such terrorists behave like this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019979678294204416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021791580938792960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019979678294204416
> @SALMAN F I found the full documentary for free. It can be watched here.
> 
> http://movierulzfree.net/path-of-blood-2018-english-movierulz-watch-full-movie-online-free-7404.html
> 
> Watched the first 5 minutes. Looks promising.


At first I was excited I thought it's just a movie like syriana of George Clooney or the kingdom of Jamie foxx but it turned out to be documentary

Brother ali is too stupid to be a terrorist they repeated the question to him many times and they change it many times yet he said make it shorter 

He reminds me of the students who were 14 and still in the elementary school couldn't pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> At first I was excited I thought it's just a movie like syriana of George Clooney or the kingdom of Jamie foxx but it turned out to be documentary
> 
> Brother ali is too stupid to be a terrorist they repeated the question to him many times and they change it many times yet he said make it shorter
> 
> He reminds me of the students who were 14 and still in the elementary school couldn't pass





Did you watch it? I have only watched the first 5 minutes. Looks interesting.

He is either drunk, high or mentally challenged or all 3 put together. One of the more funny terrorists that I have seen in action.

The sad thing about it is that such cannon fodder are the usual suspects. From poorer families, family problems, educational problems, mental problems etc. Instead of helping such vulnerable people (youth) the terrorist masterminds are destroying them further. This is a dirty tactic.

Luckily the problem nowadays is rather small and the few remaining terrorist elements will be dealt with. The society do not accept them.

People talk about a backlash against MBS's impressive reforms and policies but I am yet to see it. Rather the opposite, 90% of people are fully behind it, especially the youth, and most of the radical clerics are behind bars or have been removed from any influence (house arrest). What is not to like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Did you watch it? I have only watched the first 5 minutes. Looks interesting.
> 
> He is either drunk, high or mentally challenged or all 3 put together. One of the more funny terrorists that I have seen in action.
> 
> The sad thing about it is that such cannon fodder are the usual suspects. From poorer families, family problems, educational problems, mental problems etc. Instead of helping such vulnerable people (youth) the terrorist masterminds are destroying them further. This is a dirty tactic.
> 
> Luckily the problem nowadays is rather small and the few remaining terrorist elements will be dealt with. The society do not accept them.
> 
> People talk about a backlash against MBS's impressive reforms and policies but I am yet to see it. Rather the opposite, 90% of people are fully behind it, especially the youth, and most of the radical clerics are behind bars or have been removed from any influence (house arrest). What is not to like?


No I didn't watch it I stopped when the police officer with glasses and bears what talking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> No I didn't watch it I stopped when the police officer with glasses and bears what talking



I am going to watch it now.
















I think that there are 34 + lectures about Arabic music (each video over 30 minutes long) from the Missouri State University.

What a find!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@WebMaster 

Apologize for that sir, was a problem on my end.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> No I didn't watch it I stopped when the police officer with glasses and bears what talking



Watch it bro. Won't regret it. Some thought-provoking scenes in that documentary that were actually created by using footage from all parties and sometimes a narrator speaking while scenes are showed.

Yet to see such a good documentary about this issue. Unique footage as well. 

Chilling and at the same time sad. Worth a watch for sure. The documentary has received very good reviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> Watch it bro. Won't regret it. Some thought-provoking scenes in that documentary that were actually created by using footage from all parties and sometimes a narrator speaking while scenes are showed.
> 
> Yet to see such a good documentary about this issue. Unique footage as well.
> 
> Chilling and at the same time sad. Worth a watch for sure. The documentary has received very good reviews.


From Where did you get you bachelors and masters degrees from Denmark or Spain or France?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> From Where did you get you bachelors and masters degrees from Denmark or Spain or France?



France, initially, (bachelor) but I had large exchange stints in the US and later Denmark. Combined 2/3 (2 out of 3 years) of the time. Took 1 year off too between my bachelor and master's degree. Finished my Master's degree last year (summer). Work experience in Denmark and Spain and hopefully KSA soon. Thinking about the US at some point in time as well. I just want to see and experience as much of the world and the "student life" (although I am no longer a student but as a freshman on the job market the transition period is normal) before I settle down. I am still relatively young (the better part of my 20's, much closer to 25 than 30) so I have plenty of time. However, as you might imagine, family, siblings, relatives, less so friends and less so in the West, lol, etc. are "pushing" for the "settling down" option, in particular certain female members of the family. Too much personal information.

What about you bro? Still studying in the US and having some plans to settle down?

Best Russian song in history.


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> France, initially, (bachelor) but I had large exchange stints in the US and later Denmark. Combined 2/3 (2 out of 3 years) of the time. Took 1 year off too between my bachelor and master's degree. Finished my Master's degree last year (summer). Work experience in Denmark and Spain and hopefully KSA soon. Thinking about the US at some point in time as well. I just want to see and experience as much of the world and the "student life" (although I am no longer a student but as a freshman on the job market the transition period is normal) before I settle down. I am still relatively young (the better part of my 20's, much closer to 25 than 30) so I have plenty of time. However, as you might imagine, family, siblings, relatives, less so friends and less so in the West, lol, etc. are "pushing" for the "settling down" option, in particular certain female members of the family. Too much personal information.
> 
> What about you bro? Still studying in the US and having some plans to settle down?
> 
> Best Russian song in history.


No I am not a university or college guy

Are you going for PhD like our friend @SOHEIL
https://profiles.stanford.edu/soheil-esmaeilzadeh

https://pangea.stanford.edu/people/soheil-esmaeilzadeh


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> No I am not a university or college guy
> 
> Are you going for PhD like our friend @SOHEIL
> https://profiles.stanford.edu/soheil-esmaeilzadeh
> 
> https://pangea.stanford.edu/people/soheil-esmaeilzadeh



I think that I will skip for now. I don't plan to spend my entire life in a university.

I am willing to bet my two golden diamonds below, that this is not "Suhail, I am dying, so I make a thread about it on PDF".

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/i-have-a-good-news-for-fans-im-dying.260553/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> I think that I will skip for now. I don't plan to spend my entire life in a university.
> 
> I am willing to bet my two golden diamonds below, that this is not "Suhail, I am dying, so I make a thread about it on PDF".
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/i-have-a-good-news-for-fans-im-dying.260553/


Sohiel denied that was him but anyway the have the same last name ismaelzadeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Sohiel denied that was him but anyway the have the same last name ismaelzadeh



How do you know his real last name?

Also I thought that he was living in Iran all his life?

Never mind.
















Amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> How do you know his real last name?
> 
> Also I thought that he was living in Iran all his life?
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing.


He once opened thread and wrote his name sohiel ismaelzadeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@SALMAN F

Have you encountered many good-looking Habesha, Latin and Mulatto women in the US of late?

I have been invented (by a Habesha friend) to some gathering for the Habesha community here and it's time to up my game.

Rate from 0 to 10.




The perfect thing would be to find some half Arab and half Habesha girl.

I don't give a crap about what family, relatives might say or what friends are saying, Mulatto women are hot to put it mildly. End of story!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> @SALMAN F
> 
> Have you encountered many good-looking Habesha, Latin and Mulatto women in the US of late?
> 
> I have been invented (by a Habesha friend) to some gathering for the Habesha community here and it's time to up my game.
> 
> Rate from 0 to 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect thing would be to find some half Arab and half Habesha girl.
> 
> I don't give a crap about what family, relatives might say or what friends are saying, Mulatto women are hot to put it mildly. End of story!



I don't I am not like you have all money with a lot of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wedi

Saif al-Arab said:


> Apparently (according to people comments) Tigrinya is closer to Arabic than Amharic.



I think Tigrinya vocabulary may have some more words similar to Arabic but I assume the main reason people say it is closer is it shares more sounds.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> I don't I am not like you have all money with a lot of time



Just returned from a 50 km bicycling trip (in quite a harsh terrain and with a temperature well above 30 + degrees Celsius). My calves are crying.

Speaking about cycling, this sport is gaining ground and momentum in KSA which is a great thing. A hell lot of wonderfully paved and incredibly mountain roads to cycle on in KSA. Geographically a large area too. You could bicycle almost 2000 km from Northern Hijaz to Southern KSA almost entirely on mountainous terrain.

Hopefully we will one day witness a* Tour de Saudi Arabia *but probably the best idea would be to skip the race in the 3 summer months (June, July or August) unless people want to see fatalities.

There could always be more of the first (human greed knows no boundaries - just kidding) and the time element is just for now. From September onwards it does not look as bright as before but I prefer to be fully independent and to prove myself. The stubbornness and inner drive of mine, when first ignited, has a long expiration date. I believe that you can judge parts of a person's character even online. Where do you think my stamina online comes from?

Our great friend Taha al-Dulaimi. Still going strong. Let us hope that he quits his Shia obsession (for the sake of Iraq) and directs that anger completely at the Mullah regime next door which he has already been doing for 20+ years. It's just a shame that he had to include sects into the often relevant discussions.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgX4COnE_q6MXJkFA7fQHvQ/videos



wedi said:


> I think Tigrinya vocabulary may have some more words similar to Arabic but I assume the main reason people say it is closer is it shares more sounds.



I have to admit that my knowledge about those languages is non-existent aside from 1 or 2 words that I have learnt from the few Habesha acquaintances that I have met. However it is easy to spot that those are Semitic languages. Just by looking at the alphabets too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Saif al-Arab @Falcon29 

Long time not see bro....

When Arab, Persian, and Indonesian get together 







Do you think this Syrian guys has a perfect pronunciation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Saif al-Arab said:


> Just listen to this nonsense.
> 
> 
> ​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Said
> 
> Unfortunately Said died too soon (2003). I would have loved to hear his views about today's Iraq, the Palestinian-Israeli conflict nowadays, the "Arab Spring", the recent political movements gaining ground (populism, right-wing leaders), MBS and much more.



Yeah, god willingly we will plant the banner of in the heart of Catholic Church.....

Ironically Mehmet the Conqueror had plans to invade Rome, one of his generals invaded Otranto in Italy but Allah didn't blessed the Conqueror with long life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Indos said:


> @Saif al-Arab @Falcon29
> 
> Long time not see bro....
> 
> When Arab, Persian, and Indonesian get together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this Syrian guys has a perfect pronunciation ?



Good to see you around again bro. How is life? Been busy myself in the recent months and should not even be online right now (in a perfect world) but social media (Facebook, Twitter, PDF etc.) is what it is.

Did not watch the video yet but I know for a fact that Bahasa and other languages in Indonesia have incorporated many words of Arabic origin like almost all languages of the Muslim world have due to historical, trade, military, religious etc. reasons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic

https://umexpert.um.edu.my/file/publication/00010861_116401.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Indonesians

See recent thread.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sing...adhramaut-valley-wadi-dawan-in-the-ha.569585/

Many outsiders, including even Arabs and Indonesians (South East Asians) do not realize the actual historical depth of this relationship that even predates Islam (trade). As we have spoken about many times before, 100.000's of Saudi Arabian citizens have ancestral, familial or otherwise relations with people from Indonesia/South East Asia. So it is not only a one-way street.

BTW, my honest condolences to the victims in Lombok. Earthquakes are rare in KSA but they have occurred in the distant past as have volcanic eruptions. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_earthquakes_in_Saudi_Arabia

Hijaz is pretty much littered with ancient volcanoes that are extant (for now at least!).







Sinan said:


> Yeah, god willingly we will plant the banner of in the heart of Catholic Church.....
> 
> Ironically Mehmet the Conqueror had plans to invade Rome, one of his generals invaded Otranto in Italy but Allah didn't blessed the Conqueror with long life.



Many right-wing Europeans have this fantasy, due to historical experiences of Arabs and Turks having conquered significant portions of Europe, in particular Southern Europe (the civilizational heartland of Europe), that Muslims will conquer all of Europe and kill every European. Hence words like *Eurabia *etc. Meanwhile those same people are glorifying Roman presence (that spanned from Morocco in the West to KSA) in the Arab world, modern-day Turkey etc. and often parrot "shared history" while seemingly forgetting the shared history in the Islamic era.

For instance you will be surprised how much Arabs have influenced Spain and Portugal for instance in terms of linguistic, agricultural, architectural, even genetic (yes), cuisine etc. Most evident is that most of the main cities in Spain are of Arabic origin starting with the capital itself (Madrid). We can say the same thing about Turkish/Ottoman influence in the Balkans. I am sure that you know all about this.

Arabs ruled Sicily and much of Southern Italy for almost 250 years and raids on Rome occurred. The Vatican was already sacked.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_raid_against_Rome

Just like the Romans committed sackings and every other power of the world back then.

Yes, I once read about Khair ad-Din Barbarus (Barbarossa) as he is called in Arabic. His name means "the goodness of faith".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good to see you around again bro. How is life? Been busy myself in the recent months and should not even be online right now (in a perfect world) but social media (Facebook, Twitter, PDF etc.) is what it is.
> 
> Did not watch the video yet but I know for a fact that Bahasa and other languages in Indonesia have incorporated many words of Arabic origin like almost all languages of the Muslim world have due to historical, trade, military, religious etc. reasons.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic
> 
> https://umexpert.um.edu.my/file/publication/00010861_116401.pdf
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Indonesians
> 
> See recent thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sing...adhramaut-valley-wadi-dawan-in-the-ha.569585/
> 
> Many outsiders, including even Arabs and Indonesians (South East Asians) do not realize the actual historical depth of this relationship that even predates Islam (trade). As we have spoken about many times before, 100.000's of Saudi Arabian citizens have ancestral, familial or otherwise relations with people from Indonesia/South East Asia. So it is not only a one-way street.
> 
> BTW, my honest condolences to the victims in Lombok. Earthquakes are rare in KSA but they have occurred in the distant past as have volcanic eruptions.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_earthquakes_in_Saudi_Arabia
> 
> Hijaz is pretty much littered with ancient volcanoes that are extant (for now at least!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many right-wing Europeans have this fantasy, due to historical experiences of Arabs and Turks having conquered significant portions of Europe, in particular Southern Europe (the civilizational heartland of Europe), that Muslims will conquer all of Europe and kill every European. Hence words like *Eurabia *etc. Meanwhile those same people are glorifying Roman presence (that spanned from Morocco in the West to KSA) in the Arab world, modern-day Turkey etc. and often parrot "shared history" while seemingly forgetting the shared history in the Islamic era.
> 
> For instance you will be surprised how much Arabs have influenced Spain and Portugal for instance in terms of linguistic, agricultural, architectural, even genetic (yes), cuisine etc. Most evident is that most of the main cities in Spain are of Arabic origin starting with the capital itself (Madrid). We can say the same thing about Turkish/Ottoman influence in the Balkans. I am sure that you know all about this.
> 
> Arabs ruled Sicily and much of Southern Italy for almost 250 years and raids on Rome occurred. The Vatican was already sacked.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_raid_against_Rome
> 
> Just like the Romans committed sackings and every other power of the world back then.
> 
> Yes, I once read about Khair ad-Din Barbarus (Barbarossa) as he is called in Arabic. His name means "the goodness of faith".



I believe there is elder (arabic abased) script for standard Bahasa too....Jawi script.

More local languages like Javanese etc were Indic scripts originally. Bahasa itself is sanksrit word too. 

Now of course everything largely standardised to latin script. So interesting mix of local-indic-arabic-latin in the languages of this most interesting region (East Indies islands).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Nilgiri said:


> I believe there is elder (arabic abased) script for standard Bahasa too....Jawi script.
> 
> More local languages like Javanese etc were Indic scripts originally. Bahasa itself is sanksrit word too.
> 
> Now of course everything largely standardised to latin script. So interesting mix of local-indic-arabic-latin in the languages of this most interesting region (East Indies islands).



Yes, South East Asia has this unique fusion of Indic (Indian mostly) and Arabic influences. Add the later Chinese influences (mostly migration) and you have quite a unique mixture that is also felt in the local cuisine for instance. Malaysia is a good example of this.

When I was a kid I had great interest in geography (my grandfather gave me an old atlas of the world and a globe before I could walk) and I remember pointing on all those small island states that are scattered in the Indian Ocean and from East Africa to South East Asia. To my great astonishment years later, I discovered that Arabs either first discovered those islands (some were uninhabited while others were inhabited like Comoros, Seychelles, Mauritius, Maldives etc.).

Recently I was looking at world populations for a few minutes and discovered this group of Islands (belonging to India) in the Indian Ocean that I had never heard about and I discovered an Arab presence too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakshadweep

I obviously know that our ancestors were great seafarers (living on the largest peninsula in the world) and that several millennia old trade ties with South Asia, South East Asia and even East Asia existed long before Islam but nevertheless you do get surprised. 

Speaking about blends of cultures, I do believe that certain areas of India (Gujarat, Kerala, Hyderabad, more recent due to the Yemeni diaspora and the Nizam of Hyderabad who claimed Arab paternal ancestry and ironically used elite Arab soldiers from Yemen, even his private corps before being conquered by the Indian state were composed of Hyderabadi Yemenis) have Arab influences as well as Sri Lanka (Moor community). Sindh too in Pakistan. It's interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, South East Asia has this unique fusion of Indic (Indian mostly) and Arabic influences. Add the later Chinese influences (mostly migration) and you have quite a unique mixture that is also felt in the local cuisine for instance. Malaysia is a good example of this.
> 
> When I was a kid I had great interest in geography (my grandfather gave me an old atlas of the world and a globe before I could walk) and I remember pointing on all those small island states that are scattered in the Indian Ocean and from East Africa to South East Asia. To my great astonishment years later, I discovered that Arabs either first discovered those islands (some were uninhabited while others were inhabited like Comoros, Seychelles, Mauritius, Maldives etc.).
> 
> Recently I was looking at world populations for a few minutes and discovered this group of Islands (belonging to India) in the Indian Ocean that I had never heard about and I discovered an Arab presence too.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakshadweep
> 
> I obviously know that our ancestors were great seafarers (living on the largest peninsula in the world) and that several millennia old trade ties with South Asia, South East Asia and even East Asia existed long before Islam but nevertheless you do get surprised.
> 
> Speaking about blends of cultures, I do believe that certain areas of India (Gujarat, Kerala, Hyderabad, more recent due to the Yemeni diaspora and the Nizam of Hyderabad who claimed Arab paternal ancestry and ironically used elite Arab soldiers from Yemen, even his private corps before being conquered by the Indian state were composed of Hyderabadi Yemenis) have Arab influences as well as Sri Lanka (Moor community). Sindh too in Pakistan. It's interesting stuff.



Yes in the oldest comprehensive Tamil literatures (from around 500 BC era to about 300 AD) I have read and studied....the two major trade/cultural exchange of note that really left a large influence and imprint on various vocabulary (still used today) in our language (as noted by the authors of that time) was Arabic and Greek (esp for the specific goods that were traded like various grains, spices, ores, metals, stones etc)....and this was later augmented by Roman and Persian trade as well in the era after it. Of course word for "sugar" (Sakkarai) is probably the most well known one in use in every Tamil dialect + the standard register that is of Arabic origin. The connection of Wootz Steel and Damascus steel is another testament to the trade and exchange that happened in the era.

You are right about the diaspora as well...Both Moors in SL and Muslims in Tamil Nadu for example use Arwi script (which is arabic based) for especially their religious purposes. 

Arab seafaring/trade is well known and documented in region (even to BC times). I believe Vasco Da Gama employed an Arab pilot for the final leg of his voyage to make safe passage to Indian shore....after all Arabs had been plying this route for a very long time...hence no surprise at many of the naming rights and influences in the Arabian Sea and Indian ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good to see you around again bro. How is life? Been busy myself in the recent months and should not even be online right now (in a perfect world) but social media (Facebook, Twitter, PDF etc.) is what it is.
> 
> Did not watch the video yet but I know for a fact that Bahasa and other languages in Indonesia have incorporated many words of Arabic origin like almost all languages of the Muslim world have due to historical, trade, military, religious etc. reasons.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic
> 
> https://umexpert.um.edu.my/file/publication/00010861_116401.pdf
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Indonesians
> 
> See recent thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sing...adhramaut-valley-wadi-dawan-in-the-ha.569585/
> 
> Many outsiders, including even Arabs and Indonesians (South East Asians) do not realize the actual historical depth of this relationship that even predates Islam (trade). As we have spoken about many times before, 100.000's of Saudi Arabian citizens have ancestral, familial or otherwise relations with people from Indonesia/South East Asia. So it is not only a one-way street.
> 
> BTW, my honest condolences to the victims in Lombok. Earthquakes are rare in KSA but they have occurred in the distant past as have volcanic eruptions.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_earthquakes_in_Saudi_Arabia
> 
> Hijaz is pretty much littered with ancient volcanoes that are extant (for now at least!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many right-wing Europeans have this fantasy, due to historical experiences of Arabs and Turks having conquered significant portions of Europe, in particular Southern Europe (the civilizational heartland of Europe), that Muslims will conquer all of Europe and kill every European. Hence words like *Eurabia *etc. Meanwhile those same people are glorifying Roman presence (that spanned from Morocco in the West to KSA) in the Arab world, modern-day Turkey etc. and often parrot "shared history" while seemingly forgetting the shared history in the Islamic era.
> 
> For instance you will be surprised how much Arabs have influenced Spain and Portugal for instance in terms of linguistic, agricultural, architectural, even genetic (yes), cuisine etc. Most evident is that most of the main cities in Spain are of Arabic origin starting with the capital itself (Madrid). We can say the same thing about Turkish/Ottoman influence in the Balkans. I am sure that you know all about this.
> 
> Arabs ruled Sicily and much of Southern Italy for almost 250 years and raids on Rome occurred. The Vatican was already sacked.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_raid_against_Rome
> 
> Just like the Romans committed sackings and every other power of the world back then.
> 
> Yes, I once read about Khair ad-Din Barbarus (Barbarossa) as he is called in Arabic. His name means "the goodness of faith".



My life is still good he he but I experience decrease in obedient to ALLAH, I am trying to recover now...

Yup, there are many Arabic words in Bahasa Indonesia as well as sanksrit as @Nilgiri mentioned. But the thing that both of you should know is that bahasa Indonesia comes from Melayu language. As you know that we have so many languages, there are about a hundred but the most spoken language in Indonesia is Melayu, Javanese, and Sundanese language. Javanese people are the largest, followed by Sundanese, and then Melayu people. Melayu language become our national language since it is a lingua franca or language of the trading for our archipelago, including Malaysia, we call it Nusantara (Nusa means island, tara means between). Dutch also use Melayu language for language of their administration in Dutch East Indies (Indonesia under Dutch occupation). 

The one that has Arab influence is only Melayu one. Melayu language itself has so many, but we use Melayu from Riau islands as our standardize national language. I am also part of Melayu race but my tribe is Minang living is West Sumatra and our local language are rather different but still has so many similarities with Melayu Riau. Melayu race are people living in Malaysia, Sumatra island (Indonesia) and some part of Kalimantan island (Indonesia/Malaysia/Brunei). Beside Melayu people, there are also Dayak tribe whose language so different from Melayu language who live in Kalimantan island. 

Melayu language get influenced by Arabic due to trade and Islam. Melayu people is the one who become Muslim for the first time in Indonesia, as you know that Samudra Pasai (Nort of Sumatra) is the first Islamic Kingdom in Indonesia. As Islam is spreading trough trade, so Sumatran people get influenced by Arab traders and Arab settler. It is so because of Malaccan Strait who divide Sumatra and Malaysia (I forgot the island he he) has become trading route between Arab/India/China since long time ago. Our language is also influenced by Portuguese and Persian but not as many as Arab. We got the most loan word from dutch. The second most influential for bahasa Indonesia is Indian language @Nilgiri. 

Traditional cloth of Melayu Riau is quite Islamic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Indos said:


> My life is still good he he but I experience decrease in obedient to ALLAH, I am trying to recover now...
> 
> Yup, there are many Arabic words in Bahasa Indonesia as well as sanksrit as @Nilgiri mentioned. But the thing that both of you should know is that bahasa Indonesia comes from Melayu language. As you know that we have so many languages, there are about a hundred but the most spoken language in Indonesia is Melayu, Javanese, and Sundanese language. Javanese people are the largest, followed by Sundanese, and then Melayu people. Melayu language become our national language since it is a lingua franca or language of the trading for our archipelago, including Malaysia, we call it Nusantara (Nusa means island, tara means between). Dutch also use Melayu language for language of their administration in Dutch East Indies (Indonesia under Dutch occupation).
> 
> The one that has Arab influence is only Melayu one. Melayu language itself has so many, but we use Melayu from Riau islands as our standardize national language. I am also part of Melayu race but my tribe is Minang living is West Sumatra and our local language are rather different but still has so many similarities with Melayu Riau. Melayu race are people living in Malaysia, Sumatra island (Indonesia) and some part of Kalimantan island (Indonesia/Malaysia/Brunei). Beside Melayu people, there are also Dayak tribe whose language so different from Melayu language who live in Kalimantan island.
> 
> Melayu language get influenced by Arabic due to trade and Islam. Melayu people is the one who become Muslim for the first time in Indonesia, as you know that Samudra Pasai (Nort of Sumatra) is the first Islamic Kingdom in Indonesia. As Islam is spreading trough trade, so Sumatran people get influenced by Arab traders and Arab settler. It is so because of Malaccan Strait who divide Sumatra and Malaysia (I forgot the island he he) has become trading route between Arab/India/China since long time ago. Our language is also influenced by Portuguese and Persian but not as many as Arab. We got the most loan word from dutch. The second most influential for bahasa Indonesia is Indian language @Nilgiri.
> 
> Traditional cloth of Melayu Riau is quite Islamic



Good to hear. Keep your head up bro and you will succeed in life for sure. You have the intellect and the right behavior, at least online, lol. Stay positive.
*
Yes, Indonesia is incredibly diverse similar to South Asia. The Arab world is much more uniform, even in pre-Islamic times as almost all the native peoples and civilizations were Semitic in nature or other closely related Afro-Asiatic speaking peoples, which explains why Semitic languages such as Aramaic became a lingua franca of much of Arabia, Sham and Mesopotamia in ancient times and why Arabic quickly and quite easily became an lingua franca of the Arab world, while Arabic heavily influenced Farsi vocabulary for instance, it was not adopted fully by the masses outside of the first 2-3 centuries due to Farsi and Arabic being much further apart than say Arabic and Assyrian or Arabic and Coptic to mention a few examples. Many people are unaware of this fact and deep relationship between people in the modern-day Arab world prior to Islam.*

However linguistics are one thing, genetics are another. For instance modern-day Arabs cluster closely with Indo-European speaking Southern Europeans, Caucasian speaking Caucasians, Farsi speaking Iranians, Turkic speaking Turks etc. In fact so much that those 3 geographical clusters (Southern Europe, Middle East and Caucasus) are grouped together when compared with other populations of the world (Africa, Asia, the two Americas etc.).

Did many of the Arabs (mostly from Yemen and Hijaz) who settled Indonesia not settle in Java as well in large numbers? I believe so at least.

Yes, most of the people from Indonesia who settled Hijaz were from Sumatra and also many came from Java. Those two regions of the country. However I am less sure about which ethnic groups where most dominating as Indonesia is incredibly diverse, as you correctly mentioned yourself (100 + languages). Hard to imagine really. Can't imagine KSA with 100 different ethnic groups.





*BTW it does not count as "separate ethnic groups" but KSA is probably home to most ethnic groups from the Muslim world due to Hajj, Umrah and past settlements. Of course those numbers are small compared to entire ethnic groups or locals but you have everything from Saudi Arabians of Bosnian, Albanian, Circassian (I have distant Circassian ancestry for example), Chechen, Turkish, Uzbek, Farsi, African, Horner, Asian, South Asian, South East Asian, Chinese (Hui, Uyghur) etc. you name it.

They are not as prominent as locals but they are there in every field of the society. In particular in Hijaz. One of our generals for instance is of Chinese (Hui) ancestry.
*
FFS, even Najd was full of Eastern European and Caucasian slave descendants not long ago. House of Saud members intermarried with Armenians in Najd as well. The "Red Prince" (father of Al-Waleed) is half Armenian. Freed Armenian slave girl that escaped to KSA during events in WW1 from Ottoman controlled regions in modern-day Turkey probably.

Bandar was the son of a freed Yemeni Afro-Arab slave woman etc.

I honestly don't think that there is a single Hijazi that has not partial ancestry or distant non-Arab ancestry. At least in the major towns where most of the population live and lived. However even the mountain and desert dwellers in Hijaz had extensive ties with non-Arabs dating back millennia so even they intermarried. For example Bedouins during raids often took concubines from all corners of the world (as was the practice back then).

As an example here on PDF alone, we had a few Hijazi users here such as @Mosamania and he had a Turkish grandmother from Bursa for example (if I recall) and another user was half Circassian.

I am not even talking about the Arab-Arab intermarriages which everyone in Hijaz engaged in (Egypt next door, Sham next door, Yemen, Iraq etc.) etc. Many people of Maghrebi origins as well and vice versa.

Quite complex on this front but such communities are nowadays fully assimilated so they are no longer separate ethnic groups and mostly intermarried from the start.

For instance I doubt that most Afro-Arabs in say KSA or Iraq can trace their ancestry or even know if they are from Horn of Africa, Sahel, West Africa, East Africa etc. Never asked Afro-Arabs such questions as it would be like asking (often since not all Afro-Arabs arrived due to slavery in fact most due to Hajj/Umrah and sanctuary) the average African-American where he comes from originally, lol.

In a racially/tribal/clan based society this is a quite big taboo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> My life is still good he he but I experience decrease in obedient to ALLAH, I am trying to recover now...
> 
> Yup, there are many Arabic words in Bahasa Indonesia as well as sanksrit as @Nilgiri mentioned. But the thing that both of you should know is that bahasa Indonesia comes from Melayu language. As you know that we have so many languages, there are about a hundred but the most spoken language in Indonesia is Melayu, Javanese, and Sundanese language. Javanese people are the largest, followed by Sundanese, and then Melayu people. Melayu language become our national language since it is a lingua franca or language of the trading for our archipelago, including Malaysia, we call it Nusantara (Nusa means island, tara means between). Dutch also use Melayu language for language of their administration in Dutch East Indies (Indonesia under Dutch occupation).
> 
> The one that has Arab influence is only Melayu one. Melayu language itself has so many, but we use Melayu from Riau islands as our standardize national language. I am also part of Melayu race but my tribe is Minang living is West Sumatra and our local language are rather different but still has so many similarities with Melayu Riau. Melayu race are people living in Malaysia, Sumatra island (Indonesia) and some part of Kalimantan island (Indonesia/Malaysia/Brunei). Beside Melayu people, there are also Dayak tribe whose language so different from Melayu language who live in Kalimantan island.
> 
> Melayu language get influenced by Arabic due to trade and Islam. Melayu people is the one who become Muslim for the first time in Indonesia, as you know that Samudra Pasai (Nort of Sumatra) is the first Islamic Kingdom in Indonesia. As Islam is spreading trough trade, so Sumatran people get influenced by Arab traders and Arab settler. It is so because of Malaccan Strait who divide Sumatra and Malaysia (I forgot the island he he) has become trading route between Arab/India/China since long time ago. Our language is also influenced by Portuguese and Persian but not as many as Arab. We got the most loan word from dutch. The second most influential for bahasa Indonesia is Indian language @Nilgiri.
> 
> Traditional cloth of Melayu Riau is quite Islamic



Thank you for this detailed post on the nuanced history and Arab and other connections in Indonesia...

I do love spoken Bahasa indonesia more than malaysian one (that I picked up quite a lot). It sounds so nice to the ear (you speak so fast but nice!). Then I hear Javanese, Balinese etc.. and there is yet another rich but different sound to them.

May I ask friend, which part of Indonesia are you from? EDIT: nvm you answered as west sumatra...lol.



Indos said:


> It is so because of Malaccan Strait who divide Sumatra and Malaysia (I forgot the island he he) has become trading route between Arab/India/China since long time ago.



Yes I know what you are talking about (I forgot the name too haha)....it was an island that became important because when the prevailing wind was not right, the ship would be swept back to there...so it naturally became a harbour/refuge important to the traders waiting for better winds....it was important during Sri Vijaya times even I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Nilgiri said:


> Thank you for this detailed post on the nuanced history and Arab and other connections in Indonesia...
> 
> I do love spoken Bahasa indonesia more than malaysian one (that I picked up quite a lot). It sounds so nice to the ear (you speak so fast but nice!). Then I hear Javanese, Balinese etc.. and there is yet another rich but different sound to them.
> 
> May I ask friend, which part of Indonesia are you from? EDIT: nvm you answered as west sumatra...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know what you are talking about (I forgot the name too haha)....it was an island that became important because when the prevailing wind was not right, the ship would be swept back to there...so it naturally became a harbour/refuge important to the traders waiting for better winds....it was important during Sri Vijaya times even I believe.



Let us not forget the wonderful Filipino community. They are arguably one of the most well-respected, well-mannered and most-liked expat communities in KSA at least. Not sure about the wider GCC region.

They too have a similar history and similar influences like the remaining South East Asia. Especially the Muslim South has great affinity with the Arab world and ruling dynasties there were either of Arab descent or claimed Arab descent. Numerous sultanates.

As for accents, I know what you are talking about. Many Arab men, at least in KSA, find those accents from South East Asia cute, lol.






Arabic spoken by Filipinos, Indonesians and Malays (women) is cute as hell too.

Bro, is it truth that the dish Mandi (Arabian dish) has become a stable in Hyderabad due to old Yemeni community in Hyderabad along with other dishes?

I don't remember but there once was a very friendly Indian user from Hyderabad who knew such things. Can't recall his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Saif al-Arab said:


> Bro, is it truth that the dish Mandi (Arabian dish) has become a stable in Hyderabad due to old Yemeni community in Hyderabad along with other dishes?



Bro...Yes! It is relished by many...Mandi is definitely a must have when in Hyderabad for sure. It traces to the Yemeni community in Hyderabad as you said. 

It is found in many well established eateries now, often they are just based on Mandi alone:






http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...-the-yemeni-delicacy-from-barkas-1710222.html

Increasingly lot of arab food is becoming very popular in Kerala and TN as well (probably helped by expat community when they return etc). Last time I was in Chennai, there was excellent Chicken Machboos, Mandi and also Mutton Kabsa in number of places...and all were in healthy competition to serve the best one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Nilgiri said:


> Bro...Yes! It is relished by many...Mandi is definitely a must have when in Hyderabad for sure. It traces to the Yemeni community in Hyderabad as you said.
> 
> It is found in many well established eateries now, often they are just based on Mandi alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newindianexpress.com/cit...-the-yemeni-delicacy-from-barkas-1710222.html
> 
> Increasingly lot of arab food is becoming very popular in Kerala and TN as well (probably helped by expat community when they return etc). Last time I was in Chennai, there was excellent Chicken Machboos, Mandi and also Mutton Kabsa in number of places...and all were in healthy competition to serve the best one.



I have noticed that Arabs, especially from the Arabian Peninsula and interestingly enough Morocco which is much further away, use many of the same spices that are used in South Asia and South East Asia, hence Arabian cuisine in generally being more spicy than other Arab cuisines with the exception of Morocco which uses spices too.
*
I am 100% sure that this is due to the ancient Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean etc. trade that is several millennia old and which actually was much more extensive, richer and much bigger than the Silk Road (maritime trade has always been and still is today the by far biggest field of trade in the world).*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Ocean_trade
















That is great to hear. I am sure that other Arabian dishes have been adopted similar to how South Asian/Indian dishes have been adopted in the GCC.

Also another dish originally from Hijaz that is shared in both Arabia, India and South East Asia is the street food murtabak.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murtabak

Indonesia:






















BTW Kerala seems to be a very beautiful region of India and Hyderabad seems to have many interesting sights as well. I have always felt that the Western part of India (from Gujarat to Kerala, Goa etc.) is the most interesting due to being coastal based societies and trade ties. The interior of India and Eastern India (Northeastern as well) seem to be less known to me at least and as a whole than the opposite (Western side). At least this is the impression that I have. Most Indians in the GCC are also from Western India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Saif al-Arab said:


> Good to hear. Keep your head up bro and you will succeed in life for sure. You have the intellect and the right behavior, at least online, lol. Stay positive.
> 
> Did many of the Arabs (mostly from Yemen and Hijaz) who settled Indonesia not settle in Java as well in large numbers? I believe so at least.
> 
> Yes, most of the people from Indonesia who settled Hijaz were from Sumatra and also many came from Java. Those two regions of the country. However I am less sure about which ethnic groups where most dominating as Indonesia is incredibly diverse, as you correctly mentioned yourself (100 + languages). Hard to imagine really. Can't imagine KSA with 100 different ethnic groups.



Thanks bro..

Well, Arab settler who married local in Sumatra has already become native due to Arab comes to Sumatra since long time ago (ancient), because of that some native Sumatran can look like Arab but native. On the other hand, Arab settler in Java is recent, maybe come within Dutch rule so they still think they have Arab blood (and retain their Yemeni heritage including names).

*Talking about whose ethnic is dominating*

Javanese people are half of Indonesian population but at this time there is no ethnic who dominates, but mostly Javanese who will become President, only Habibie who is not Javanese. But now thing is changing. For instance in Jakarta, Indonesia political barometer, the one who win is Anies Baswedan who is an Arab Indonesian with his deputy who is Javanese, Sandiaga Uno. His rival is Basuki Chandra (Ahok) who is Chinese. Jakarta is important since Joko Widodo, a former Jakarta governor has become President.





Sandiaga Uno (left) Anies Baswedan (right)



Nilgiri said:


> Thank you for this detailed post on the nuanced history and Arab and other connections in Indonesia...
> 
> I do love spoken Bahasa indonesia more than malaysian one (that I picked up quite a lot). It sounds so nice to the ear (you speak so fast but nice!). Then I hear Javanese, Balinese etc.. and there is yet another rich but different sound to them.
> 
> May I ask friend, which part of Indonesia are you from? EDIT: nvm you answered as west sumatra...lol.
> 
> Yes I know what you are talking about (I forgot the name too haha)....it was an island that became important because when the prevailing wind was not right, the ship would be swept back to there...so it naturally became a harbour/refuge important to the traders waiting for better winds....it was important during Sri Vijaya times even I believe.



I am 100 % West Sumatran and reside in Jakarta 

Malaysian language which is used by their politician uses formal Melayu language, and it is so close with bahasa Indonesia. Indonesian language is like formal Malaysian language, a language Malaysian used for writing.

But I do love Malaysian girl using their own Malaysian dialect since it sounds cute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021369293777395713




















Some great songs can be found on Mac Miller's and Travis Scott's new albums. Normally not a big fan but credit where credit is due.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Spanish football mania (mainly FC Barcelona and Real Madrid) in yet another Arab country (Morocco).






The Spanish Super Cup was played in Tangier tonight.

I don't think there are countries in the world that take this rivalry as seriously. I am looking at Morocco, Algeria, KSA, Iraq, Egypt etc. here. Sometimes very unhealthy levels.


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Saif al-Arab @Falcon29
> 
> Long time not see bro....
> 
> When Arab, Persian, and Indonesian get together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this Syrian guys has a perfect pronunciation ?



Welcome back brother, good to see you again, it really has been awhile. 

I am doing well, had a bit of a busy summer, and now just enjoying final weeks of it. How is everything with you? 

The Syrian guy does speak Arabic well yes, lots of Arabs can speak in their own accent or without the accent in the classical manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029427188272177153
Trending on Twitter.














Some local braindead monkeys in Qatar and Kuwait helping the Dreamer's failing economy after the same Dreamer annexes Syrian land (albeit tiny), builds illegal bases in Barzanistan (without the approval of Baghdad) and supports his failed terrorist proxy (alongside the traitorous current Al-Thani rulers (as there are 2 of them) across the Arab world (which has been crushed in every single Arab state) while cooperating with the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime that spreads cancer everywhere in the neighborhood.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029519036021788672





Can this tiny non-existent entity called Quntar be annexed once again or what before their entire land turns into a global military base full of treacherous dogs among their "leadership"?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029446310049398784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029468955771990016











Great that this traitor was arrested days ago. Let him rot in jail.

Prince Bandar telling it like it was/is a few days after 9/11 at US national television. The same is repeated today 17 years later!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028216138713522176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028297899577360385


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Welcome back brother, good to see you again, it really has been awhile.
> 
> I am doing well, had a bit of a busy summer, and now just enjoying final weeks of it. How is everything with you?
> 
> The Syrian guy does speak Arabic well yes, lots of Arabs can speak in their own accent or without the accent in the classical manner.



Good to see you well brother and I am still Okay, but there is decrease in my obedience to ALLAH so I need to recover...

Talking about that Syrian guy, I just feel that he is speaking in Syrian accent, not the classical one, rather difficult to understand what he said.

PS: I have just finished watching Indonesia vs Palestine football now in Asian Games, you guys has a good team. We lost 1:2 to Palestine.

Bonus: Asian Games 2018 official song (Arab Version) 






Here Asian Games Livestreaming 

https://www.vidio.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Good to see you well brother and I am still Okay, but there is decrease in my obedience to ALLAH so I need to recover...
> 
> Talking about that Syrian guy, I just feel that he is speaking in Syrian accent, not the classical one, rather difficult to understand what he said.
> 
> PS: I have just finished watching Indonesia vs Palestine football now in Asian Games, you guys has a good team. We lost 1:2 to Palestine.
> 
> Bonus: Asian Games 2018 official song (Arab Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Asian Games Livestreaming
> 
> https://www.vidio.com/



Don't sweat it brother, you're a good guy overall and just try offering the mandatory prayers as much as you can, and inshallah all goes well. 

In some instances he was speaking with a Syrian accent, in others it is pretty classical. They are both pretty easy to understand and learn. Certain dialects use some different terminology but overall largely the same. I would have trouble understanding Iraqi dialect for example. That's what classical Arabic is there for though, if people have different dialects they can just speak in classical Arabic. 

Oh wow, I didn't know Palestine had a team playing in Asia, lol. That is good to hear, hope both teams and the fans had fun. I'll check up on that now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029427188272177153
> Trending on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some local braindead monkeys in Qatar and Kuwait helping the Dreamer's failing economy after the same Dreamer annexes Syrian land (albeit tiny), builds illegal bases in Barzanistan (without the approval of Baghdad) and supports his failed terrorist proxy (alongside the traitorous current Al-Thani rulers (as there are 2 of them) across the Arab world (which has been crushed in every single Arab state) while cooperating with the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime that spreads cancer everywhere in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029519036021788672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can this tiny non-existent entity called Quntar be annexed once again or what before their entire land turns into a global military base full of treacherous dogs among their "leadership"?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029446310049398784
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029468955771990016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great that this traitor was arrested days ago. Let him rot in jail.
> 
> Prince Bandar telling it like it was/is a few days after 9/11 at US national television. The same is repeated today 17 years later!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028216138713522176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028297899577360385



ما أصابك يا رجل هههههه


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> ما أصابك يا رجل هههههه



Nothing at all.

I am just tired of unelected regimes wasting the money and resources of local Arabians on useless foreigners (for Arabs) and pseudo-clerics poisoning the youth with retardation.

*Top Jordanian actor Yasser Al Masri dies in a traffic accident*




Late Jordanian actor Yasser Al Masri. (Supplied)



Staff writer, Al Arabiya English
Friday, 24 August 2018

Jordanian actor Yasser al-Masri died on Thursday night following a car accident. Al-Masri was taken to Jabal Zaitoon Hospital in al-Zarqaa neighborhood in northeastern Amman but died on arrival.

Al Masri was born in Kuwait in 1970 and holds a Bachelor of Music from the Jordanian Academy of Music and was a member of the Jordanian Artists Syndicate.

He is married to Jordanian journalist Nisreen al-Kurd and has three children.







He began working as an actor in the play “Kalkit” until his talent shone forth in 2007 in “Nimr bin Udwan,” in which he played the lead role of knight and poet Nimr with mastery and brilliance.

*Arab historicals and Bedouin dramas *
He acted in many Jordanian and Arab historicals and Bedouin dramas and took part in many local and Arab festivals through a series of theater performances.

He played roles in other television series with historical or nomadic settings, like “Abu Ja'afar Almansour” and “Thy Qar.” His first role in an Egyptian series was in “Taht El Ard” (Underground) in 2013.







He worked as a drama coach for the National Division of the Ministry of Culture, representing Jordan in most Arab and international festivals until the end of 2007.

In 2009 he was awarded the State Encouragement Award jointly with Jordanian artist Munther Rihana.

In August 2016, he was chosen by the Higher Organizing Committee of the Jordan Media Festival for its third session to present the opening ceremony.







Last Update: Friday, 24 August 2018 KSA 23:52 - GMT 20:52

https://english.alarabiya.net/en/li...sser-Al-Masri-dies-in-a-traffic-accident.html

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031989464564948998

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

If you(and I, others) want change, we got to get involved. In what way is a different question. One idea is like an Western-Arab think tank focusing primarily on affairs in Arab world and influencing the politicians there. 

...
...

As for the actor, I couldn't believe it. I was a kid when I would watch that show with my whole family and I had a crush on Wadhah, my father promised me he would get me married to her when I grew up. 

That show was great for the time and he did a really good job. My father couldn't recognize him when I told him he passed away yesterday, today he texted me after he realized it really is the same guy in Nimr Bin 3dwaan. Sad thing that happened but shows you how fragile life is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> If you(and I, others) want change, we got to get involved. In what way is a different question. One idea is like an Western-Arab think tank focusing primarily on affairs in Arab world and influencing the politicians there.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> As for the actor, I couldn't believe it. I was a kid when I would watch that show with my whole family and I had a crush on Wadhah, my father promised me he would get me married to her when I grew up.
> 
> That show was great for the time and he did a really good job. My father couldn't recognize him when I told him he passed away yesterday, today he texted me after he realized it really is the same guy in Nimr Bin 3dwaan. Sad thing that happened but shows you how fragile life is.



Yes, it is much needed. Especially when our diaspora is what, 50 million if we include the huge number in Latin America and South East Asia.

Everything needs to improve. Most importantly the rulers and people must be on the same wavelength. Brother should stop conspiring against brother even if he has different views or goals. Differences should be accepted as long as it does not harm the society.

I have no problem with ordinary MB branches btw. or those aligned to the core teachings of the MB (Muslim solidarity etc.) What I am against is the Qatari funded branch that is aligned with Erdogan and which for political reasons (nothing else) is making a lot of propaganda aimed at KSA, UAE, Egypt, Bahrain and several Muslim nations. We don't have this problem with our brothers and sisters in Sudan across the Red Sea. Even though the party that rules the country there is a MB affiliate. Nor bad ties with Tripoli's government. Or the MB party in Morocco.

For instance when Qatari media makes nonsense claims (absurd) of Qatari pilgrims being banned entry to KSA or when Al-Qaradawi makes nonsense fatwas (out of a sudden for the first time in his life) stating that Hajj is now suddenly not important etc. it can only be seen as political attacks. It also exists the other way around.

This is very unfortunate and is not needed at all.

My beliefs is that every Arab regardless of religion, political viewpoints should be embraced and a dialogue should be created. Even the most religious person can learn something from the biggest atheist and vice versa.

Problem is that most Arabs are too proud and very much focus on honor and not "losing face". We know this even within families and friends.

People should be better to admit their mistakes and reach out to each other as I did earlier today with that Iranian where we made it clear that our trolling was just that and that this is not how we behave in the real world (or the average Arab or Iranian) and decided, after talks on our profiles, to delete our posts. Problem solved.

This should be done on government level.

It really is frustrating to see so much potential, history, resources, landmass, population size, so much in common on every front, yet there are too many senseless divisions that are not needed at all.

Yes, it came as a shock. I liked him a lot as well. Many Arabs did. Very sad.

Speaking about accidents.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028345598372655104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030954033199173637

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, it is much needed. Especially when our diaspora is what, 50 million if we include the huge number in Latin America and South East Asia.



I'm starting to see first blueprints of Arab-American presence in the political scene here in the US. In my state we had an Egyptian American run for governor. He did not win but came second, but this is a good sign that our community is active and finding inroads into fields we thought will be foreign to us for decades to come. We have another Palestinian American lady here who is running for Congress and so far it's looking good for her:

https://www.scmp.com/news/world/uni...n-primary-victory-female-palestinian-american

Here is the Michigan governor candidate I was speaking of: 





Also in California half Arab-half Latino democratic candidate :





....
....

IMO we are going to be an influential minority in this country with some time. Not just Arabs but Muslims here enjoy being active and being involved in all kinds of social work, politics, engineering and other fields. They are mostly educated folk. 




> Everything needs to improve. Most importantly the rulers and people must be on the same wavelength. Brother should stop conspiring against brother even if he has different views or goals. Differences should be accepted as long as it does not harm the society.



Yep, but way of thought is slightly different in the Middle East, you can't have a logical approach to things there because people generally not receptive to logic. Could be because of stubbornness in our genes and/or just not an well educated society(at least older generation). 



> I have no problem with ordinary MB branches btw. or those aligned to the core teachings of the MB (Muslim solidarity etc.) What I am against is the Qatari funded branch that is aligned with Erdogan and which for political reasons (nothing else) is making a lot of propaganda aimed at KSA, UAE, Egypt, Bahrain and several Muslim nations. We don't have this problem with our brothers and sisters in Sudan across the Red Sea. Even though the party that rules the country there is a MB affiliate. Nor bad ties with Tripoli's government. Or the MB party in Morocco.



As I've told you before, I'm definitely aware of this propaganda that's recently aimed mostly at KSA from Al Jazeera. Like you, I don't like this establishment nation influenced MB led axis which let's be honest isn't representative of MB's original aims. And it's become like any other camp in the region but instead employs Muslim solitary/Islam more often than others. So me personally I get disgusted by both Al Jazeera and AlArabiya because of the back and forth propaganda. And I don't like the political/social agendas brought forth by both Saudi and Qatari led camps in the region(whom are the dominant two in the Arab world). However, I like some ideas or view points of certain movements like Hamas or even Egyptian MB(not related to their previous rule in Egypt, just general ideals). So I can't have an black and white approach. 



> For instance when Qatari media makes nonsense claims (absurd) of Qatari pilgrims being banned entry to KSA or when Al-Qaradawi makes nonsense fatwas (out of a sudden for the first time in his life) stating that Hajj is now suddenly not important etc. it can only be seen as political attacks. It also exists the other way around.



Yeah believe me I'm aware of it, and I correct my family friends many times when they are lazy about doing research. Part of is because they don't want to challenge their simplified worldview. Also don't want to put in mental effort to approach these matters ethically. Maybe because it will make for a depressing reality if you approach things ethically. For example, it's easier to believe these smears people direct at certain countries rather than determining the reality is more complex and depressing. These simplified smears are employed by both camps because they resonate well with people, sadly. And maybe the rulers find it fruitless to try explaining these matters in-depth or ethically. 

I didn't Qaradawi did that, I don't agree with that. I never followed him any sense, I just know MB base reveres him. I personally have no opinion on him, but let's cut him slack regarding being an influential scholar in which you make many decrees. He has had positions that benefit both camps. Now things have changed and the division is deeper. I don't like that his daughter is imprisoned in Egypt, I think that's wrong. 



> My beliefs is that every Arab regardless of religion, political viewpoints should be embraced and a dialogue should be created. Even the most religious person can learn something from the biggest atheist and vice versa.



Yeah I agree, unless it's someone bringing forth views to undermine Arabs or Arab/Islamic culture. We can always have dialogue and urge reform, but some things cross lines obviously. 



> Problem is that most Arabs are too proud and very much focus on honor and not "losing face". We know this even within families and friends.



Forsure, this negatively impacts being able to share ideas. If someone wants to give input on a social matter or worldly matter, going public with it could cause concern for immediate and extended family that want to just be safe and not be associated with 'ideas' of one family member. The whole community is to blame for that, because they hold the family accountable or imply that a whole family shares same set of beliefs. It's childish and backwards, but in some cases it does do good. 

I know Prophet Mohammed(SAW) did not see matters that way, and he was stubborn about the truth and not really open to some beliefs but he would never implicate a whole family over one persons beliefs or be so protective against peoples opinions. 

If me for example decided to address some socio-religious matters on my personal social media accounts and it reached people. Eventually someone might be upset with my viewpoint and then word in the community will be that I'm causing strife or something. Which will then reach my family/parents , who will then express their concern that I'm affecting our reputation and need to slow down or rethink making such opinions public. This is what I believe you mean, and it can relate to any other matter as well. 



> People should be better to admit their mistakes and reach out to each other as I did earlier today with that Iranian where we made it clear that our trolling was just that and that this is not how we behave in the real world (or the average Arab or Iranian) and decided, after talks on our profiles, to delete our posts. Problem solved.



Lol, I thought the mod deleted those posts, kudos to you guys then. 




> Speaking about accidents.



That's sad to hear, but on a good note seems like we are valuing life more(which we need more of in this region). 




>



That little girl is talented I see. Honestly when I was a kid girls always outplayed me in soccer too. 




>



Are you trying to draw a correlation between the two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

@Saif al-Arab the emperor of Ethiopia look like an Iraqi from the south or Yemeni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 497715
> View attachment 497716
> View attachment 497714
> 
> 
> 
> @Saif al-Arab the emperor of Ethiopia look like an Iraqi from the south or Yemeni





His facial features are similar (Caucasian/Semitic/Arab) which is not strange as Habesha people of the highlands of Ethiopia and Eritrea have at least 50% of their genetic makeup originating from Western Asia, in particular the Arabian Peninsula but not only.

His skin tone is a too dark for the average Iraqi and Yemeni (if not exposed to sun, faces are always darker for obvious reasons = sun exposure and easy tanning) but his facial features (aquiline nose, large eyes, shape of his head) is very "Middle Eastern" and in particular Arab.

Typical Arabian (most common) look in KSA.





BTW especially among the nobility and royalty among the Habesha and highest social circles (I have noticed) the Western Asian component is evident.

The facial features of Arabian/Arab women and Habesha women are especially close I have noticed.

Anyway Haile Selassie has this noble look which is common among many people in the Arab world. You often see Sheikhs with prominent features and historical rulers. I believe that this is not a coincidence. It was like this in most of the world.

Habesha women (typical facial features):





Arabian women (typical facial features):





Notice the nose, large eyes and skull shape.

An Ethiopian emperor:





Isa ibn Ali Al Khalifa, ruler of Bahrain from 1869-1932.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> His facial features are similar (Caucasian/Semitic/Arab) which is not strange as Habesha people of the highlands of Ethiopia and Eritrea have at least 50% of their genetic makeup originating from Western Asia, in particular the Arabian Peninsula but not only.
> 
> His skin tone is a too dark for the average Iraqi and Yemeni (if not exposed to sun, faces are always darker for obvious reasons = sun exposure and easy tanning) but his facial features (aquiline nose, large eyes, shape of his head) is very "Middle Eastern" and in particular Arab.
> 
> Typical Arabian (most common) look in KSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW especially among the nobility and royalty among the Habesha and highest social circles (I have noticed) the Western Asian component is evident.
> 
> The facial features of Arabian/Arab women and Habesha women are especially close I have noticed.
> 
> Anyway Haile Selassie has this noble look which is common among many people in the Arab world. You often see Sheikhs with prominent features and historical rulers. I believe that this is not a coincidence. It was like this in most of the world.


There are many Iraqis that I know look like him also his noble look is like the looks of arab sheikhs and the sultan of Oman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> There are many Iraqis that I know look like him also his noble look is like the looks of arab sheikhs and the sultan of Oman
> View attachment 497719
> View attachment 497720
> View attachment 497721
> 
> 
> View attachment 497722



The Sultan of Oman (current ruling house of Oman the House of Al-Said) have been intermarrying with Africans from the Swahili coastline and Horn of Africa due to the Sultanate of Oman ruling those areas for a very long time.

You can see the current sultans ancestry yourself.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qaboos_bin_Said_al_Said














The last photo (once again faces showing and in Southern Iraq during the summer its impossible not to get dark in the sun with the UV index and constant sun exposure) is when exposed to the sun and as you know Southern Iraq is home to an Afro-Iraqi community (once of the oldest outside of Africa). If you compare it to the local women (who are veiled and thus not exposed to the sun much) the difference is noticeable. That is why (almost always) Arab women are lighter skinned than the men regardless which country and region.

But yes, the facial similarities are there and some skin tones/shades are also somewhat similar but only with the upper classes of the Habesha in general.

I think that Southern Yemenis (who have some African = Horner admixture) the similarity is there more but since Iraqis (especially Southern) and Yemenis often tend to look alike (facial features) you have a point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

Do you have some kind of Youtube channel bro? Don't say the name, remain anonymous and I will keep it to myself as well(no worries). But, I think I recognized you, some interesting topics. If it was you anyway, could be some other guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> Do you have some kind of Youtube channel bro? Don't say the name, remain anonymous and I will keep it to myself as well(no worries). But, I think I recognized you, some interesting topics. If it was you anyway, could be some other guy.



No, I don't have any Youtube channels bro but I do tend to watch certain youtubers (Arab as well as non-Arab). It's a quite interesting media on many fronts. In particular related to business/investments but not only. Many informative Youtube channels out there that deal with military matters, engineering, physics, astronomy, history, linguistics, religion, philosophy, sports etc.

Just post the youtube channel. You made me curious. If you thought that was me, it must be a person whose videos (at least some of them) I would find interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Saif al-Arab said:


> No, I don't have any Youtube channels bro but I do tend to watch certain youtubers (Arab as well as non-Arab). It's a quite interesting media on many fronts. In particular related to business/investments but not only. Many informative Youtube channels out there that deal with military matters, engineering, physics, astronomy, history, linguistics, religion, philosophy, sports etc.
> 
> Just post the youtube channel. You made me curious. If you thought that was me, it must be a person whose videos (at least some of them) I would find interesting.



Lol, I came across the channel earlier just watching some vlogs in Saudi Arabia. He does a few travel/city vlogs but also touches on other social issues in the world which is why I suspected, haha. Here you go though:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

^

@Falcon29 

I can assure you that this is not me. I don't live in Khobar (it looks like Khobar) let alone the Eastern Province. Never have. Nor have I ever studied in Canada. In fact I am yet to visit.

I can conclude, from the topics that he discusses, that this video is quite outdated and was made 3-4 years ago.

However he seems like a knowledgeable, friendly and straightforward guy. Like most Saudi Arabians are IMO.

What I miss is what foreigners find interesting when they visit KSA. For some reason a tendency have developed where everything new, shiny (as in the case of the malls, restaurants, roads, buildings, private houses, neighborhoods etc. that he is showing) is the best while all the heritage that is found in abundance in and around Al-Khobar and the Eastern Province as a whole (let alone all of KSA) is ignored because it is not new, shiny or "modern". 

While a Westerner (average) would find that much more interesting than showing that, yes, in KSA we have some American fast food chains (I hate them) of which I have never visited 80% of them (at least personally). 

So I prefer (100 times over) such videos from KSA that does it more justice.































But fair play to him for saying that this is just a tiny, tiny part of his own neighborhood, Al-Khobar and that KSA is millions time more things than just this. I also liked that he touched upon road safety or lack thereof (LOL), KSA being a constant and permanent building place (LOL) in many areas.

However when he talked about weather (October being winter, lol) he was wrong. "Winter" in KSA starts in late November and lasts until early March. October and November is autumn. March and April spring.

May, June, July, August and September are summer. Hottest months in most areas of KSA (if not all).

Also 50 degrees celsius never occurs regularly anywhere in KSA. The highest emrpoature measured in KSA is 52 degrees and that was during a heatwave (exceptional) in Jeddah many years ago. Higher temperatures in neighboring Kuwait, Iraq and Iran in particular (that triangle where all 3 countries are in close proximity) is significantly hotter than all of KSA due to those areas being lowland and close to the Gulf. Unlike most of KSA which is mountainous/highland. Even during the summer months, due to KSA having an arid desert climate mostly, differences in night and day temperatures are significant. We are talking about (sometimes) 30 degrees within a few hours in the summer months.

In the coastal Eastern province (which has the highest humidity in KSA due to the prolixity to water) summers feel warmer than in the interior, north, south and west of the country due to geography and that part of KSA being the most lowland territory. However during the summer temperatures usually (during the middle, middle in particular) are around 38-46 degrees (rarely above that). That is obviously very hot by all measures but if you are used to it, not that bad, minus the humidity which thankfully is very limited in most of KSA expect the coastal regions of the Eastern province during the summer and certain parts in and around Jeddah (Red Sea) but less so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

^

Continued:

This is the type of KSA and its many (tons in fact) of hidden treasures that need to be exposed if not outright propagandized rather than the typical and moronic and constant obsession/focus on some mall in Riyadh and skyscrapers, neighborhoods, compounds and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Continued:































(A shame that one cannot post more than 6 Youtube videos in a single post, forces me to make 3 posts in row)

For instance how many people are ware of the fact that KSA is home to the largest olive plantation in the world? Or home to the largest national parks in the Arab world and Muslim world? Well, I did not know until not long ago and it's not like many locals know either let alone "propagandize". All the good sides (which are many) of KSA are somehow forgotten. One really needs to dig it up and how it in its natural form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

Continued:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013425264972435459
I believe that this video speaks for itself. Landscapes not far away from coastal Southern Hijaz.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036041698261061632



























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036154959614627840




































Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA&#x27;s Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr




فرسان by Jazan Know, on Flickr










Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr



... by Fahad Almazyad, on Flickr

























Compare my sentiments to this.

I have a Da Vinci Painting at my disposal and I am desperate to show it to the world who knows very little if nothing about its existence. At most some distant rumor. Or the (very rarely) visitor that I showed it to who tend tells it to a few people who don't want to believe him or her. A perfect analogy. This is how I see KSA currently. That is why I am praying that KSA will open up (for real) for tourism from all corners of the world. Obviously not mass-tourism and senseless tourism.

VLOGS on Youtube about KSA are mostly created by expats that have little or no Arabic knowledge, are not traveling and experiencing KSA as a country much, mostly confined to a specific region, city, town and even more rarely village etc. Part of this is also due to the difficulties of such people traveling across KSA due to a lack of a developed tourism sector and previously political stumbling blocks. To this day people visiting for Hajj and Umrah (VISA for that) cannot travel freely around KSA.

A good VLOG from Saudi Arabian created by an actual Saudi Arabian is this blog below (woman and vegetarian moreover). She is doing a great job both in English an Arabic.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Raoum12/videos

Cute girl and talented too. Great cook it seems.

Obviously not searched much about this but I am sure that you can find tons of Western expats alone that do this VLOG. Just made a search and the first video I saw was of some Western women that uploaded a video 3 weeks ago sitting in some swimming pool or compound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Falcon29

That guy (that you linked to, his initial video) is not too dumb actually. Seems like a great guy.











The Saudi vegetarian blogger that I talked about in the previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> That guy (that you linked to, his initial video) is not too dumb actually. Seems like a great guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi vegetarian blogger that I talked about in the previous post.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1iF8Ohrwk0U

Do you go out for takheem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Saif al-Arab 

This sites are beautiful, especially those mountains, had no idea there are landscapes like that in Saudi Arabia. Are there any tours in Saudi Arabia for visitors as far as these sites go or is that still in the plans? I love nature and I have the energy for those kind of hikes/tours. My family on other hand won't last 5 minutes, lol. I know most people go to KSA for Umrah/Hajj but it's nice to see there is more to explore. How would one get a visa? An Umrah visa is easy to get but I don't know about tourist visas. 

I love the beach scene in most Middle Eastern nations. I love swimming in a sea, sadly don't have that where I live, lol. But, I'd need it to be really hot. I don't like swimming in the 70's with some wind. 90's at least for me to not get shivers. 

I looked through your other pictures , Saudi Arabia would just need to establish a reputation for tourism(besides the Islamic pilgrimage) like UAE did with Dubai/Abu Dhabi. Doesn't happen overnight but pays off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> Do you go out for takheem?



Mostly a Najdi thing. Been to a few and it is great.

Bonfire, Arabian coffee, Arabian tea, dates, frankincense burning in the background, nice music, poetry, storytelling, beautiful nature, night sky, you are out in the open thus fresh air and a feeling of true "freedom" etc. Tons of people to socialize with. You cannot look at it in isolation. It needs to be experienced first hand.

Afterwards hunting or falconry. Great stuff.



Falcon29 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> This sites are beautiful, especially those mountains, had no idea there are landscapes like that in Saudi Arabia. Are there any tours in Saudi Arabia for visitors as far as these sites go or is that still in the plans? I love nature and I have the energy for those kind of hikes/tours. My family on other hand won't last 5 minutes, lol. I know most people go to KSA for Umrah/Hajj but it's nice to see there is more to explore. How would one get a visa? An Umrah visa is easy to get but I don't know about tourist visas.
> 
> I love the beach scene in most Middle Eastern nations. I love swimming in a sea, sadly don't have that where I live, lol. But, I'd need it to be really hot. I don't like swimming in the 70's with some wind. 90's at least for me to not get shivers.
> 
> I looked through your other pictures , Saudi Arabia would just need to establish a reputation for tourism(besides the Islamic pilgrimage) like UAE did with Dubai/Abu Dhabi. Doesn't happen overnight but pays off.



I have visited all continents of the world with the exception of Oceania. KSA is arguably (nature wise and due to size and thus many "secret" places that are breathtaking") is one of the most beautiful countries in terms of nature and wilderness. I am thinking about coastline, islands, coral reefs, mountainous, valleys, deserts (volcanic, mountainous, hilly, sandy, rocky), steppe, pastures, oasis, farmlands etc. I think that my photos and videos speak for themselves and those are just random videos and photos that show a tiny, tiny part of KSA.

Tourism to KSA (despite that KSA is the 15th most visited country in the world and there are almost 200 countries out there) is limited currently but this is about to change when (hopefully soon as planned) a tourism visa emerges.

Haha, I love nature as well and being active when I am on holidays. Luckily I have a large family so I can always find someone to go "exploring" with. I like beach holidays as well (here KSA is ideal outside of the 3 summer months unless you are hardcore) and city sightseeing. KSA can offer all 3 types of tourism.

As for water temperatures, you don't have to worry about that in KSA. Both the Red Sea (which is home to the second largest coral reef in the world) and the Gulf are warm/pleasant all year around.

See this thread I created about tourism in KSA and the potential and challenges bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Saif al-Arab i wonder if you watched this film before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SALMAN F said:


> @Saif al-Arab i wonder if you watched this film before



Yes, many famous Arab actors take part including our Jordanian friend that sadly died not long ago if I remember.

Did you know that I have distant Circassian ancestry (as many people in KSA actually have, Hijaz in particular and Northern regions) and for instance I have always been interested in the Caucasus area (not so much Azerbaijan though) in particular North Caucasus (Circassia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Kabardino-Balkaria).

They have unique languages only spoken in North Caucasus and so much diversity. A Circassian cannot communicate with a Chechen at all! Or a Avar in Dagestan etc.

Also they have one of the highest percentages of J1 which especially Saudi Arabians, Yemenis, Iraqis, Jordanians, Syrians etc. also have. I always found that interesting also but actually Caucasian people are just descendants of pre-Arab Neolithic farmers that moved north to Caucasus and intermarried with locals there.

So when Circassians came to the Arab world back in the 13th century and later after the Circassian Genocide by Imperial Russia (after 1864) they just returned back home.





https://borderlessblogger.wordpress...he-chechen-people-their-language-and-culture/

Also many Hashemites in Hijaz intermarried with Circassians/Caucasus people also just like the Ottomans and others in the region. Women from there had a good reputation as being beautiful and docile/not much conflict unlike Arab women.

Also the personal royal guards of the kings of Jordan have been Circassians.

Lastly Arabs and Caucasian people have great ties.

Even many Saudi Arabians, Iraqis and other Arabs visit Caucasus for holiday (especially Georgia) is popular and Arabs had a very long presence and rule in Caucasus (almost 500 years) and Arab communities (although mostly lost their language) exist. Several villages in North Caucasus are called "Arab village".

Also Arabidze is a quite common Georgian surname. It means Son of Arab.

One example (Georgian footballer)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgi_Arabidze

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabidze

The Patron "Saint" of Tbilisi (capital of Georgia) is also a Christian Arab.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abo_of_Tiflis

Arabs ruled in Georgia for almost 500 years.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_rule_in_Georgia

Off-topic.

Good news to stop the Arab wannabe Erdogan and his wet dreams!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041390708890886144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab




----------



## SALMAN F

Saif al-Arab said:


> The Sultan of Oman (current ruling house of Oman the House of Al-Said) have been intermarrying with Africans from the Swahili coastline and Horn of Africa due to the Sultanate of Oman ruling those areas for a very long time.
> 
> You can see the current sultans ancestry yourself.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qaboos_bin_Said_al_Said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last photo (once again faces showing and in Southern Iraq during the summer its impossible not to get dark in the sun with the UV index and constant sun exposure) is when exposed to the sun and as you know Southern Iraq is home to an Afro-Iraqi community (once of the oldest outside of Africa). If you compare it to the local women (who are veiled and thus not exposed to the sun much) the difference is noticeable. That is why (almost always) Arab women are lighter skinned than the men regardless which country and region.
> 
> But yes, the facial similarities are there and some skin tones/shades are also somewhat similar but only with the upper classes of the Habesha in general.
> 
> I think that Southern Yemenis (who have some African = Horner admixture) the similarity is there more but since Iraqis (especially Southern) and Yemenis often tend to look alike (facial features) you have a point.


Yes I remember writing about the Omani empire which was international and its ships reached America and I think but not sure chime and other East Asians country 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmad_bin_Na'aman_Al_Kaabi

This was the first Arab emissionary to America



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, many famous Arab actors take part including our Jordanian friend that sadly died not long ago if I remember.
> 
> Did you know that I have distant Circassian ancestry (as many people in KSA actually have, Hijaz in particular and Northern regions) and for instance I have always been interested in the Caucasus area (not so much Azerbaijan though) in particular North Caucasus (Circassia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Kabardino-Balkaria).
> 
> They have unique languages only spoken in North Caucasus and so much diversity. A Circassian cannot communicate with a Chechen at all! Or a Avar in Dagestan etc.
> 
> Also they have one of the highest percentages of J1 which especially Saudi Arabians, Yemenis, Iraqis, Jordanians, Syrians etc. also have. I always found that interesting also but actually Caucasian people are just descendants of pre-Arab Neolithic farmers that moved north to Caucasus and intermarried with locals there.
> 
> So when Circassians came to the Arab world back in the 13th century and later after the Circassian Genocide by Imperial Russia (after 1864) they just returned back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://borderlessblogger.wordpress...he-chechen-people-their-language-and-culture/
> 
> Also many Hashemites in Hijaz intermarried with Circassians/Caucasus people also just like the Ottomans and others in the region. Women from there had a good reputation as being beautiful and docile/not much conflict unlike Arab women.
> 
> Also the personal royal guards of the kings of Jordan have been Circassians.
> 
> Lastly Arabs and Caucasian people have great ties.
> 
> Even many Saudi Arabians, Iraqis and other Arabs visit Caucasus for holiday (especially Georgia) is popular and Arabs had a very long presence and rule in Caucasus (almost 500 years) and Arab communities (although mostly lost their language) exist. Several villages in North Caucasus are called "Arab village".
> 
> Also Arabidze is a quite common Georgian surname. It means Son of Arab.
> 
> One example (Georgian footballer)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgi_Arabidze
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabidze
> 
> The Patron "Saint" of Tbilisi (capital of Georgia) is also a Christian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abo_of_Tiflis
> 
> Arabs ruled in Georgia for almost 500 years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_rule_in_Georgia
> 
> Off-topic.
> 
> Good news to stop the Arab wannabe Erdogan and his wet dreams!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041390708890886144


Yes I noticed the hashimates Marry with Caucasians like princess iman married to diadem Mira son of Circassian official also there are two circassians that played important rule in the Iraqi history like Muhammad pasha al dagestani which was killed in the siege of jut and his son ghazi al dagestani 

Also Mahmoud shawkat pasha which played important rule in the Ottoman Empire he was grand vizier and one of many who overthrow sultan abdulhamid ii

Also he is the one who introduced the aviation to the ottoman army and considered the father of the Turkish Air Force later

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahmud_Shevket_Pasha



Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, many famous Arab actors take part including our Jordanian friend that sadly died not long ago if I remember.
> 
> Did you know that I have distant Circassian ancestry (as many people in KSA actually have, Hijaz in particular and Northern regions) and for instance I have always been interested in the Caucasus area (not so much Azerbaijan though) in particular North Caucasus (Circassia, Dagestan, Chechnya, Kabardino-Balkaria).
> 
> They have unique languages only spoken in North Caucasus and so much diversity. A Circassian cannot communicate with a Chechen at all! Or a Avar in Dagestan etc.
> 
> Also they have one of the highest percentages of J1 which especially Saudi Arabians, Yemenis, Iraqis, Jordanians, Syrians etc. also have. I always found that interesting also but actually Caucasian people are just descendants of pre-Arab Neolithic farmers that moved north to Caucasus and intermarried with locals there.
> 
> So when Circassians came to the Arab world back in the 13th century and later after the Circassian Genocide by Imperial Russia (after 1864) they just returned back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://borderlessblogger.wordpress...he-chechen-people-their-language-and-culture/
> 
> Also many Hashemites in Hijaz intermarried with Circassians/Caucasus people also just like the Ottomans and others in the region. Women from there had a good reputation as being beautiful and docile/not much conflict unlike Arab women.
> 
> Also the personal royal guards of the kings of Jordan have been Circassians.
> 
> Lastly Arabs and Caucasian people have great ties.
> 
> Even many Saudi Arabians, Iraqis and other Arabs visit Caucasus for holiday (especially Georgia) is popular and Arabs had a very long presence and rule in Caucasus (almost 500 years) and Arab communities (although mostly lost their language) exist. Several villages in North Caucasus are called "Arab village".
> 
> Also Arabidze is a quite common Georgian surname. It means Son of Arab.
> 
> One example (Georgian footballer)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorgi_Arabidze
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabidze
> 
> The Patron "Saint" of Tbilisi (capital of Georgia) is also a Christian Arab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abo_of_Tiflis
> 
> Arabs ruled in Georgia for almost 500 years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_rule_in_Georgia
> 
> Off-topic.
> 
> Good news to stop the Arab wannabe Erdogan and his wet dreams!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041390708890886144


I am also interested in that region and also east and Central Europe like Hungary 

There are many historical figures but there is not many documentaries or movies about them like the great old Bulgaria or the Volga bulgars and the Balkan Bulgarians 

It would be great if they make tv shows about characters like these 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krum

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asparuh_of_Bulgaria

Steps and nomadic people are mysterious unlike the Egyptians for example they left a lot of archifact that we know today about their lives and history 


As for circassians I think the Ballard and Karachais are interesting because they have three cultures the Circassian culture and the Scythian culture which they got from the Alans and the kipchak culture 

Cossacks also interesting people because the had many origins like their language is Slavic but their warrior culture is similar to the Eurasian steppe nomads also they claimed they are descendants from khazars and they have Scythian elements also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Sayfalarab

What happened, I notice you are banned again? Don't take those trolls seriously and don't take it upon to debate every single one of them. Many people here get into these flame wars for fun, they aren't actually racist in the real world. Don't waste your time with some people with low quality or flame bait posts, most members can recognize what it is and most members are ignoring. Ignoring such posts is intended to be a rejection by most members. Your contribution here is appreciated by a lot of members.

In real world like I said your country and other Arabs are sticking up for themselves, so no need to take such stress upon you or get frustrated online. It's a collective effort/responsibility shared by millions of Arabs. From time to time I debate such people, and when I do they usually just stop what they're saying as they realize it makes no sense. Anyway good luck with everything else , regardless of what decision you make here.

Keep in mind I'm sure you're frustrated that I don't like all your posts you tag me in, and let me explain why. I try to be fair with all nationalities, so sometimes you bash them very hard, and I don't like taking collective stances. But I'm just as anti-regime/supporters of regime as you are if not more regarding these countries. I just don't want people to get impression I don't like a whole people by thanking some of your posts. And I know you don't, but when you're in a debate and want to make strong points it might come off that way. The other posts I don't thank is due to me not having that strong of an attachment to Arab identity , I'm a little more pan-Islam than you that's all. 

And lastly, ignore these bait posts about Saudi-Israel being friends or that Saudi's help the Israeli's and what not. They want to give this image of Saudi's and want this type of reaction from you. It does work with some of the masses, but that's general propaganda and you should know by know propaganda works to an extent with the masses. People like me and you are different and psychoanalyze things.


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


>



What's up Mugwop how's it going? Poor saif got banned again.


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> What's up Mugwop how's it going? Poor saif got banned again.


No paycheck, this month...I guess the Saudi Riyal lost its value in PDF..


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> What's up Mugwop how's it going? Poor saif got banned again.


Hey My friend how have you been? Why does he get banned? Who bans him? 
All he does is answer questions about KSA,Gulf,etc.


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> Hey My friend how have you been? Why does he get banned? Who bans him?
> All he does is answer questions about KSA,Gulf,etc.



Bored honestly, want to try some new things in life and maybe some better weather. 

He got in debates with certain members that probably got heated I'm assuming. I missed the most recent one.


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Bored honestly, want to try some new things in life and maybe some better weather.
> 
> He got in debates with certain members that probably got heated I'm assuming. I missed the most recent one.


New things? What do you have in mind?

Last I saw him was in a thread about israeli missles being bought by KSA. Which I debunked


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> New things? What do you have in mind?
> 
> Last I saw him was in a thread about israeli missles being bought by KSA. Which I debunked



Putting more time into some side hobbies/interests I have. 

Yeah I just saw that thread, it is fake obviously.


----------



## Mugwop

Falcon29 said:


> Putting more time into some side hobbies/interests I have.
> 
> Yeah I just saw that thread, it is fake obviously.


What hobbies/interests do you have If I may ask?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mugwop said:


> What hobbies/interests do you have If I may ask?



Not gonna get into hobbies as I want to remain anonymous, but have lots of interests. I like nature a lot and would like to do vacation blogging at a point in the future. Also want to create like a product line for one of the interests I have. Just some new things on the side.


----------



## Falcon29

https://www.shiachat.com/forum/topic/235055614-a-creator-or-creators/

^^

It's very hard to consider Shia ideology in fold of Islam, I'm not saying Shia's are disbelievers. But, their ideology is beyond ridiculous. I don't hate Shia but I do hate this sick ill intentioned ideology. I really wish Shia's return to original Islam, that ones that do believe in Allah(SWT) and his oneness and want to follow God without this twisting of Islam.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> https://www.shiachat.com/forum/topic/235055614-a-creator-or-creators/
> 
> ^^
> 
> It's very hard to consider Shia ideology in fold of Islam, I'm not saying Shia's are disbelievers. But, their ideology is beyond ridiculous. I don't hate Shia but I do hate this sick ill intentioned ideology. I really wish Shia's return to original Islam, that ones that do believe in Allah(SWT) and his oneness and want to follow God without this twisting of Islam.



Sunnism is sick as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

CamelGuy said:


> Sunnism is sick as well



You're a logical guy bro and your views recently have me proud of you. You're changing for the better. If you mean Salafism, I agree that Salafism sickens me for a lot of reasons. Of course then you have sociopathic ones like Daesh and what not, that are demonic. Regular Salafi's are normal people, but the way and means they employ to try asserting themselves as authorities over Sunni Muslims is what bothers me about their 'movement'. I also don't like how they try discrediting other normal Sunni Muslims, sometimes for political purposes or social ones. 

Original Sunni Islam(which all Sunni's have access to, but for some reason some like Salafi's and Sufi's like to make different approaches to thing for their own benefit and this is wrong) is the original and right Islam. And I'm sure you will see that one day. Right now you are going through a short phase that I went through, we're you trying to make sense of the world and probably think religion isn't good for the modern world. I went through this phase for a short period and alhamdillah I got out of it with strongest ever faith in Islam and Allah(SWT) than I ever had before. 

And I won't forget and still appreciate to this day one of my brother's @lastofpatriots who would personally call me to talk about these matters and helped me in my recovery and I thank him for that. I also hope he isn't banned, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> You're a logical guy bro and your views recently have me proud of you. You're changing for the better. If you mean Salafism, I agree that Salafism sickens me for a lot of reasons. Of course then you have sociopathic ones like Daesh and what not, that are demonic. Regular Salafi's are normal people, but the way and means they employ to try asserting themselves as authorities over Sunni Muslims is what bothers me about their 'movement'. I also don't like how they try discrediting other normal Sunni Muslims, sometimes for political purposes or social ones.
> 
> Original Sunni Islam(which all Sunni's have access to, but for some reason some like Salafi's and Sufi's like to make different approaches to thing for their own benefit and this is wrong) is the original and right Islam. And I'm sure you will see that one day. Right now you are going through a short phase that I went through, we're you trying to make sense of the world and probably think religion isn't good for the modern world. I went through this phase for a short period and alhamdillah I got out of it with strongest ever faith in Islam and Allah(SWT) than I ever had before.
> 
> And I won't forget and still appreciate to this day one of my brother's @lastofpatriots who would personally call me to talk about these matters and helped me in my recovery and I thank him for that. I also hope he isn't banned, lol.


Is like sunnism is any better?!

Read about what sunnies say about god and Muhammad and all that nonsense



CamelGuy said:


> Sunnism is sick as well


They are just like Sikhs make fun of Hindus and they are both ridiculous


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN F said:


> Is like sunnism is any better?!
> 
> Read about what sunnies say about god and Muhammad and all that nonsense



God is the one to be praised and glorified, and Sunni's do praise Prophet Mohammed too but there are false narrations some Sunni's thrown around regarding Prophet Mohammed which they don't know aren't true(I was told some of them in Islamic school as a child too and had no idea they were fabricated narrations until recently). Sunni Islam is the right Islam bro, you will see with time inshallah, and you'll probably live to see the bayah of the Mahdi inshallah. Hopefully all three of us see that time, and hopefully it will help you and Camel, if not before that would be better. I'm not attacking people who happen to be Shia, but the ideology is taking things too far like in that thread. So the Sunni Islam is the right ideology but both Sunni's and Shia's as people are very misguided today. And I don't mean in beliefs or religious knowledge, I'm talking about ordinary people who don't have extensive Islamic knowledge but know the necessary stuff yet behavior wise are misguided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> You're a logical guy bro and your views recently have me proud of you. You're changing for the better. If you mean Salafism, I agree that Salafism sickens me for a lot of reasons. Of course then you have sociopathic ones like Daesh and what not, that are demonic. Regular Salafi's are normal people, but the way and means they employ to try asserting themselves as authorities over Sunni Muslims is what bothers me about their 'movement'. I also don't like how they try discrediting other normal Sunni Muslims, sometimes for political purposes or social ones.
> 
> Original Sunni Islam(which all Sunni's have access to, but for some reason some like Salafi's and Sufi's like to make different approaches to thing for their own benefit and this is wrong) is the original and right Islam. And I'm sure you will see that one day. Right now you are going through a short phase that I went through, we're you trying to make sense of the world and probably think religion isn't good for the modern world. I went through this phase for a short period and alhamdillah I got out of it with strongest ever faith in Islam and Allah(SWT) than I ever had before.
> 
> And I won't forget and still appreciate to this day one of my brother's @lastofpatriots who would personally call me to talk about these matters and helped me in my recovery and I thank him for that. I also hope he isn't banned, lol.



I am glad that your Islam is getting stronger brother, yeah I still remember the moment you become fragile and start accusing Islam. 

Btw @saif al Arab seems to get permanent banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> God is the one to be praised and glorified, and Sunni's do praise Prophet Mohammed too but there are false narrations some Sunni's thrown around regarding Prophet Mohammed which they don't know aren't true(I was told some of them in Islamic school as a child too and had no idea they were fabricated narrations until recently). Sunni Islam is the right Islam bro, you will see with time inshallah, and you'll probably live to see the bayah of the Mahdi inshallah. Hopefully all three of us see that time, and hopefully it will help you and Camel, if not before that would be better. I'm not attacking people who happen to be Shia, but the ideology is taking things too far like in that thread. So the Sunni Islam is the right ideology but both Sunni's and Shia's as people are very misguided today. And I don't mean in beliefs or religious knowledge, I'm talking about ordinary people who don't have extensive Islamic knowledge but know the necessary stuff yet behavior wise are misguided.


Islam in the Arab hands become like Harry Potter trilogy...There is no Mehdi no Sisi Zekri that will come to save the Muslims and the the Arab in general from the moquera they made of a religion that suppose to advocate peace and love the other...Allah has cursed the Arabs and the Moelems since the Prophet Med death, saws..Happy Milan Ennabawi to all of you..


Indos said:


> I am glad that your Islam is getting stronger brother, yeah I still remember the moment you become fragile and start accusing Islam.
> 
> Btw @saif al Arab seems to get permanent banned


No he is not..he went stealth ...he is very actif under false accounts... You have just to find the slime left behind to find him...


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> I am glad that your Islam is getting stronger brother, yeah I still remember the moment you become fragile and start accusing Islam.
> 
> Btw @saif al Arab seems to get permanent banned



Thanks brother, also he is not permanently banned but wanted to quit himself. Or at least a long term break. Did talk to him and wished him the best though, and he wishes same for us. 



Ceylal said:


> Islam in the Arab hands become like Harry Potter trilogy...There is no Mehdi no Sisi Zekri that will come to save the Muslims and the the Arab in general from the moquera they made of a religion that suppose to advocate peace and love the other...Allah has cursed the Arabs and the Moelems since the Prophet Med death, saws..Happy Milan Ennabawi to all of you..



I still like you even though you say ridiculous stuff ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> I still like you even though you say ridiculous stuff ...


There is nothing ridicule about what I have said..That’s reality bro! 
You are a marginal Palestinian, but I manage to like you...My Arabic teacher was a Palestinian...a great one!


----------



## Saddam Hussein

All Arab users left this forum, nothing left now but foreigners


----------



## Ceylal

CamelGuy said:


> All Arab users left this forum, nothing left now but foreigners


When those users you mentioned , are all of them propagandists and published fakes to shore up their countries, they bound to run out of stories to publish..the only one who is barely breathing is SC aka the eternal Saudi student and we have our magnificent Palestinian diehard Muslim brother..so there is two Arabs that are still here...


----------



## Falcon29

CamelGuy said:


> All Arab users left this forum, nothing left now but foreigners



We still have Arab members here but they don't involve themselves much in the ME and Africa section. Mostly just update photo threads of their respective militaries. Arabs in general aren't really active on political forums.


----------



## Falcon29

@Ceylal @SALMAN F @CamelGuy @fachfouch 






..
..

Any of you understand this? Do Moroccan, Tunisian and Algerian all speak with similar dialect? It's pretty cool, I understand some of it but the rest I can't, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> @Ceylal @SALMAN F @CamelGuy @fachfouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Any of you understand this? Do Moroccan, Tunisian and Algerian all speak with similar dialect? It's pretty cool, I understand some of it but the rest I can't, lol.



We understand each others. But Dialect differ. ALG/TN is said to me more intelligible than TN/MOR per exemple.
Last, 1/10th of the song is in Arabic, so what you understood is all of it. What you couldn't is in French and few English ones with a blending accent from him...

For an Arab speaker, MOR is closest to original Arabic, Then comes Algerian and Last Tunisian.
Tunisian is "among" the least understandable national dialect in all of the Arabic speaking world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

HannibalBarca said:


> We understand each others. But Dialect differ. ALG/TN is said to me more intelligible than TN/MOR per exemple.
> Last, 1/10th of the song is in Arabic, so what you understood is all of it. What you couldn't is in French and few English ones with a blending accent from him...
> 
> For an Arab speaker, MOR is closest to original Arabic, Then comes Algerian and Last Tunisian.
> Tunisian is "among" the least understandable national dialect in all of the Arabic speaking world.



Does everyone know French in those three countries? Because they seem to, lol. I notice a lot of songs from there they sing a blend of french/arabic. I will say you guys definitely have better rap/hip hop songs in Arab world. Love songs probably go to Lebanese/Syrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> Does everyone know French in those three countries? Because they seem to, lol. I notice a lot of songs from there they sing a blend of french/arabic. I will say you guys definitely have better rap/hip hop songs in Arab world. Love songs probably go to Lebanese/Syrian.



French is widely known and used across the 3 countries.
As for Rap related musics, the Maghreb region is indeed more into it, Good or not, it depends on the listener.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> @Ceylal @SALMAN F @CamelGuy @fachfouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Any of you understand this? Do Moroccan, Tunisian and Algerian all speak with similar dialect? It's pretty cool, I understand some of it but the rest I can't, lol.


I think the dialect depends on the geographic area like the mounters and nomads have their own dilect and each reagon have a different dilect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks brother, also he is not permanently banned but wanted to quit himself. Or at least a long term break. Did talk to him and wished him the best though, and he wishes same for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I still like you even though you say ridiculous stuff ...


How did you contact him?!


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN F said:


> How did you contact him?!


He is on his payroll



Falcon29 said:


> @Ceylal @SALMAN F @CamelGuy @fachfouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Any of you understand this? Do Moroccan, Tunisian and Algerian all speak with similar dialect? It's pretty cool, I understand some of it but the rest I can't, lol.


Most of it but with some variations..Moroccan have a lot more Arabized Spanish world , Algeria, Spanish, French, Turkish , Latin world are prédominent , same for Tunisia..Among the language spoken in the Arab world, Lebanese is a lot more understanble to us than the rest...Arabic is widely used in Algeria, but very few command the language...You all have just to see Bouteflika ministers giving a news conference in Arabic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> He is on his payroll
> 
> 
> Most of it but with some variations..Moroccan have a lot more Arabized Spanish world , Algeria, Spanish, French, Turkish , Latin world are prédominent , same for Tunisia..Among the language spoken in the Arab world, Lebanese is a lot more understanble to us than the rest...Arabic is widely used in Algeria, but very few command the language...You all have just to see Bouteflika ministers giving a news conference in Arabic...


Ceylal shut up you obsessed barbarian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN F said:


> Ceylal shut up you obsessed barbarian


this is your footnote:
*Ceylal the barbarian is an obsessed and hateful delusional creature*
Who is really , obsessed me, who lives among the free and in the land of the braves or you, the lappadoodle who's his lips and tongue addicted to a sses licking..


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Falcon29 said:


> Does everyone know French in those three countries? Because they seem to, lol. I notice a lot of songs from there they sing a blend of french/arabic. I will say you guys definitely have better rap/hip hop songs in Arab world. Love songs probably go to Lebanese/Syrian.



They all like to break dance too. It's weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> this is your footnote:
> *Ceylal the barbarian is an obsessed and hateful delusional creature*
> Who is really , obsessed me, who lives among the free and in the land of the braves or you, the lappadoodle who's his lips and tongue addicted to a sses licking..


Shut up you obsessed stateless barbarian immigrant


----------



## Ceylal

SALMAN F said:


> Shut up you obsessed stateless barbarian immigrant


Berber’s land is the biggest and the richest of Africa..if you don’t now it, hairless labradoodle!


----------



## SALMAN F

Ceylal said:


> Berber’s land is the biggest and the richest of Africa..if you don’t now it, hairless labradoodle!


I asked @Falcon29 about how did he contact saif al Arab and you quoted me you obsessed and hateful creature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@CamelGuy 

You can't establish an collective Islamic state that will be flourishing and representative of all without divine direction. So I don't see it being established in our time and flourishing unless at hands of the Mahdi because we will agree on him as Muslims after the events happen as told by ahadeeth in the Masjid Al Haram or Kaaba area. Once Muslims see that we will know Allah wanted us under the lead of that man, and we will work ourselves to establish an Islamic state. Also the Prophet(SAW) told us it will flourish so it will meet lots of modern requirements and there are other scholars who said Westerners will be surprised by the justice of that state and so on. 

Until then, if we want to solve many of problems in region we at least need to change in our hearts/minds. And wish for the best for each other instead keep threatening each other and promising to deal blows to each other. And we need leadership to grant us more freedoms and right to speak out against leaders to at least call them out on their wrongdoings so they can fix them.


----------



## Falcon29

@American Pakistani 

There are authentic hadiths referencing that but it's unclear how it will begin or why a war breaks out but world will look different at that time. And it is mentioned near Sayyidnah Isa's(AS) coming.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> @American Pakistani
> 
> There are authentic hadiths referencing that but it's unclear how it will begin or why a war breaks out but world will look different at that time. And it is mentioned near Sayyidnah Isa's(AS) coming.


for what?


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> for what?


We'll never know.


----------



## American Pakistani

Falcon29 said:


> @American Pakistani
> 
> There are authentic hadiths referencing that but it's unclear how it will begin or why a war breaks out but world will look different at that time. And it is mentioned near Sayyidnah Isa's(AS) coming.



Good that you at least believe in that prophecy because for once, I felt you didn't knew that, just like many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

American Pakistani said:


> Good that you at least believe in that prophecy because for once, I felt you didn't knew that, just like many others.


which one?



Philip the Arab said:


> We'll never know.


Inshallah we will.


----------



## American Pakistani

HannibalBarca said:


> which one?
> 
> 
> Inshallah we will.



Ghazwa e Hind.


----------



## Muhammed45




----------



## Philip the Arab

mohammad45 said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Muhammed45

Philip the Arab said:


> Who is this?


Wonderful question, why don't Arabs know their heros?


----------



## Philip the Arab

mohammad45 said:


> Wonderful question, why don't Arabs know their heros?


Not my hero for sure.


----------



## Muhammed45

Philip the Arab said:


> Not my hero for sure.


Her name made Israelis wet their pants. 

BTW, a reminder of Islamic community's heros. Kudos


----------



## bsruzm

Agree or disagree?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024034445509255169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024043802019995648


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


> Agree or disagree?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024034445509255169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024043802019995648


Same could be said about Turks. Some look more "Turkish" then others and are different genetically being more European while others look more Asian and are more Asian genetically.


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> Same could be said about Turks. Some look more "Turkish" then others and are different genetically being more European while others look more Asian and are more Asian genetically.


You are aware what I posted has nothing to do with that?


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


> You are aware what I posted has nothing to do with that?


I know it doesn't but I know your mentality.


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> I know it doesn't but I know your mentality.


Do you agree or disagree with those Arabic people on Twitter? Do some people in Gulf look down on Arabic speaker's in Shami region?


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


> Do you agree or disagree with those Arabic people on Twitter? Do some people in Gulf look down on Arabic speaker's in Shami region?


No, not for that reason. Some look down on you because they think they are richer, and better than you because they have oil and wealth. Palestinians and other Shami are Arab for sure but less than Gulf Arabs. From my personal experience my father is about 70% Arab which is a high amount and the rest is a mix of small amounts Italian, Turkish, and what have you. What they are unaware of is that they are mixed themselves with other things that they are too arrogant to realize as truth.


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> No, not for that reason. Some look down on you because they think they are richer, and better than you because they have oil and wealth. Palestinians and other Shami are Arab for sure but less than Gulf Arabs. From my personal experience my father is about 70% Arab which is a high amount and the rest is a mix of small amounts Italian, Turkish, and what have you. What they are unaware of is that they are mixed themselves with other things that they are too arrogant to realize as truth.


I was in UAE, I met a Jordanian guy. It was awesome, the reason it was awesome is he was wearing a t-shirt of Galatasaray! He told me about UEFA and Super Cup journey's of Galatasaray. I first thought he is Turkish then as I spoke to him, I learnt that he is Jordanian Arab but his step father is Turkish so, he speaks Turkish as well, and wants to study in a university in Turkey. I was so happy to meet him. I honestly like Shami people, they mostly don't have the unnecessary arrogance or tribalism unlike our southern neighbor's...


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


> I was in UAE, I met a Jordanian guy. It was awesome, the reason it was awesome is he was wearing a t-shirt of Galatasaray! He told me about UEFA and Super Cup journey's of Galatasaray. I first thought he is Turkish then as I spoke to him, I learnt that he is Jordanian Arab but his step father is Turkish so, he speaks Turkish as well, and wants to study in a university in Turkey. I was so happy to meet him. I honestly like Shami people, they mostly don't have the unnecessary racism, arrogance or tribalism unlike our southern neighbor's...


Well I am barely Turkish. I'm actually half European on my mothers side so if I went to say Europe they would probably think I was Italian/Greek. I'm not sure how my father is Turkish but I know it has something to do with the Ottomans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> Well I am barely Turkish. I'm actually half European on my mothers side so if I went to say Europe they would probably think I was Italian/Greek. I'm not sure how my father is Turkish but I know it has something to do with the Ottomans.


Do you speak Arabic?


----------



## Philip the Arab

bsruzm said:


> Do you speak Arabic?


Well a little bit but good enough for daily life. I grew up in America in an area where Arabic isn't common so I never really had to speak it except when I was in Jordan.


----------



## bsruzm

Philip the Arab said:


> Well a little bit but good enough for daily life. I grew up in America in an area where Arabic isn't common so I never really had to speak it except when I was in Jordan.


I can speak each dialect of Arabic


----------



## Falcon29

Best Arab baller in the NBA :


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Best Arab baller in the NBA :


He looks Somali, and if he's Somali he there by isn't Arab.


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> He looks Somali, and if he's Somali he there by isn't Arab.



He's African-American but I swear he can pass off as Yemeni, lol.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> He's African-American but I swear he can pass off as Yemeni, lol.


There is a Palestinian NFL player for the Lions called Oday Aboushi that is 6 foot 6 and 330+ pounds.

Does his sister look like 6 feet?








Also, was recently traded and signed for a 2 million dollar contract which is pretty good.
*Detroit Lions*
On March 14, 2019, Aboushi signed a one-year, $2 million contract with the Detroit Lions


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> There is a Palestinian NFL player for the Lions called Oday Aboushi that is 6 foot 6 and 330+ pounds.
> 
> Does his sister look like 6 feet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, was recently traded and signed for a 2 million dollar contract which is pretty good.
> *Detroit Lions*
> On March 14, 2019, Aboushi signed a one-year, $2 million contract with the Detroit Lions



That's awesome , he'll play for our team now. I heard of him during his draft year. 

Camera angle makes her look taller but yeah she seems around 6 feet tall. Are you a Jordanian with Palestinian background or with a Jordanian tribe background , btw?


----------



## Ceylal

To ease the disputes and all the problems with the Arab section, why not separate Africa from the Middle East section..Just the fact of seeing a Saudi picture on the Middle East profile section sends me of the rail..The Sauds are not North African and less African...Africa is a continent and it doesn’t have a thread of its own!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Ceylal said:


> To ease the disputes and all the problems with the Arab section, why not separate Africa from the Middle East section..Just the fact of seeing a Saudi picture on the Middle East profile section sends me of the rail..The Sauds are not North African and less African...Africa is a continent and it doesn’t have a thread of its own!


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> That's awesome , he'll play for our team now. I heard of him during his draft year.
> 
> Camera angle makes her look taller but yeah she seems around 6 feet tall. Are you a Jordanian with Palestinian background or with a Jordanian tribe background , btw?


Jordanian tribe background from my dads side mostly, but my mothers a different story. She's European so its hard to determine what my dads DNA is since I have no contact with him but I could have a little Palestinian roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

LOL @3:11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> LOL @3:11


TBH that's exactly how my dad acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> TBH that's exactly how my dad acts.



He's a Jordanian-Palestinian and they are both very similar. He's making in fun of Khameni and its really funny if you understand arabic, lol. He has some of funniest political commentary I've seen that''s why I watch him.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> He's a Jordanian-Palestinian and they are both very similar. He's making in fun of Khameni and its really funny if you understand arabic, lol. He has some of funniest political commentary I've seen that''s why I watch him.


Right when I heard Mehdi I knew he was talking about somebody Shia that was in power. *hint*hint*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Thinking about getting some for suhoor


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Thinking about getting some for suhoor


Can't say I tasted that... Is it good?

First day of Ramadan I ate this and by far my favorite meal is Mansaf and has been for a long time.


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> Can't say I tasted that... Is it good?



Lots of fat in it but it's very good, similar to the syrian kind in my area. 


Philip the Arab said:


> Can't say I tasted that... Is it good?
> 
> First day of Ramadan I ate this and by far my favorite meal is Mansaf and has been for a long time.



I love mansaf, my cousins have no idea what it is since they don't make it in Gaza but in the West Bank they do. It's a jordanian dish I believe.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Lots of fat in it but it's very good, similar to the syrian kind in my area.
> 
> 
> I love mansaf, my cousins have no idea what it is since they don't make it in Gaza but in the West Bank they do. It's a jordanian dish I believe.


Is your family a dark skinned Palestinian family?


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> Is your family a dark skinned Palestinian family?



What's that matter??


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> What's that matter??


You said your cousins were from Gaza. The Palestinians I know are from Jerusalem and are blue eyed and brown haired. Was wondering the theory of Crusaders having relationship with Palestinian woman from Jerusalem and that area and comparing looks of other Palestinians and if they look European.


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> You said your cousins were from Gaza. The Palestinians I know are from Jerusalem and are blue eyed and brown haired. Was wondering the theory of Crusaders having relationship with Palestinian woman from Jerusalem and that area and comparing looks of other Palestinians and if they look European.



I wouldn't look into theories, there are lots of reasons for that. Most nationalities in the ME/Asia are mixed. Some Palestinians look European, some are tan/brown, others are Arab whitish/reddish. My family has all three types.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Falcon29 What is the worst Arab food you have tasted?


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @Falcon29 What is the worst Arab food you have tasted?



Hmm... anything with fried onions and eggplant I hate. Maybe Egyptian falafel too. I'm not a picky eater for the most part.

@Philip the Arab 

You ever ate stuffed intestines?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Hmm... anything with fried onions and eggplant I hate. Maybe Egyptian falafel too. I'm not a picky eater for the most part.
> 
> @Philip the Arab
> 
> You ever ate stuffed intestines?


No way lol, the nastiest thing I ate was goat brain. When I was 8 or 9 my father was like eat this and it will make you smarter and it tasted like complete trash.


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> No way lol, the nastiest thing I ate was goat brain. When I was 8 or 9 my father was like eat this and it will make you smarter and it tasted like complete trash.



I can assure you stuffed intestines are much better than goat brain, lol. I would never eat that. I did try tongue but it isn't good.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I can assure you stuffed intestines are much better than goat brain, lol. I would never eat that. I did try tongue but it isn't good.


Stuffed with what? Meat, rice?


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> Stuffed with what? Meat, rice?



Yeah


----------



## Mithridates

Falcon29 said:


> anything with fried onions and *eggplant* I hate. Maybe Egyptian *falafel* too





Falcon29 said:


> I can assure you stuffed *intestines* are much better than goat brain, lol. *I would never eat that*


hmm i am starting to realize where our differences starts with arabs


Philip the Arab said:


> goat brain


my friends used to eat brain sandwiches after school but i stuck to simple sausage sandwich and they used to make fun of me but i guess that worth it lol. BTW how the brain taste??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> hmm i am starting to realize where our differences starts with arabs
> 
> my friends used to eat brain sandwiches after school but i stuck to simple sausage sandwich and they used to make fun of me but i guess that worth it lol. BTW how the brain taste??


It tasted indescribable to me but I know it was bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mithridates said:


> hmm i am starting to realize where our differences starts with arabs
> 
> my friends used to eat brain sandwiches after school but i stuck to simple sausage sandwich and they used to make fun of me but i guess that worth it lol. BTW how the brain taste??



Stuffed intestines actually taste very very good. As for brains i wouldn't manage , i saw some videos in Bangledesh and Iran that they eat fried brain dunno how they do it, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> It tasted indescribable to me but I know it was bad.


 my friends described it like egg white.


Falcon29 said:


> Stuffed intestines actually taste very very good. As for brains i wouldn't manage , i saw some videos in Bangledesh and Iran that they eat fried brain dunno how they do it, lol.


well i ate that too however it was not stuffed but mixed with fried potato and union, it tastes good but damn your jaw gonna break after chewing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mithridates said:


> my friends described it like egg white.
> 
> well i ate that too however it was not stuffed but mixed with fried potato and union, it tastes good but damn your jaw gonna break after chewing that.



I think you mean these ones:







One time I choked badly while trying to swallow a piece 

But, I still eat it, learned from my past mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Falcon29 said:


> I think you mean these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One time I choked badly while trying to swallow a piece
> 
> But, I still eat it, learned from my past mistakes.


those are testicles right??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mithridates said:


> those are testicles right??



No, this is called tripe, in arabic we call it 'Korash'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

what are your thoughts on Juhayman al Otaibi?


----------



## Falcon29

CamelGuy said:


> what are your thoughts on Juhayman al Otaibi?



That's not the guy who started the whole thing, it's another guy. Apparently they're doing a show about it on MBC currently. I don't know much about it , on one hand it sounds like a stunt to get some demands accepted, on the other it seems like dumb people who took a dream in the wrong way.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

The Arabized Iranian Mullah regime and pro-Iranian Mullah regime politicians (traitors) in Iraq are turning that beautiful and historic brotherly country into a shithole unfortunately. Painful to see. Not sure how longer Iraqis will tolerate this and the insane corruption. Twitter and social media uncovers everything. Iraqi Shia Arabs in the South (most neglected area and the oil rich Basra province) are cursing Iran daily and pro-Iranian "politicians" (traitors).

Iraqi Afro-Arab community but it could be any ordinary Iraqi family.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137080125491744769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137726427162456064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137662318781882369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136600139668369408
This Omar Al-Mansuri Twitter profile is exposing a lot. Sad stuff but we knew it all along. Just not that it was THIS bad.

The cancerous Iranian Mullah regime will give nothing but misery for Iraq as proved. Nothing but misery in EVERY single Arab country where just a tiny bit of their cancerous influence enters. Why is it that those countries automatically turn into shitholes alongside Iran itself?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136375070044151808





























@CamelGuy

It is high time for summary executions of that traitorous trash otherwise the upcoming generations will have to restore everything. Already mostly the case.

It is getting more and more insane:







Iraqi officer from Basra arresting an Iranian official that was a drug dealer. We all know that almost alll of the drugs that reaches Iraq is from the drug-infested shithole Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133966119944032256
However the Iranian drug scum was released immediately by corrupt officials and border guards! How is that possible?

I hope that the Iraqi Shia Arab retards who wanted more religious (read cancerous Iranian Wilayat al-Faqih rule) and great "friendship" with Iran are content about the state of Iraq and Iraqis while filling their filthy pockets.

The trash in action:



















@dani92 what is your view of the pro-Iranian (cancer) militias and "politicians" (thieves and traitors) in Iraq? Like the above 4 monkeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Al Watan Al Arabi 

Welcome back brother. I really believe there is massive corruption in Iraq that these clerics/government and Iran are all partaking in. A lot of those non-state militias are really corrupt business entities too who are not honest about their motives to their people. With time the Iraqi people will seek to restore their rights/wealth/order but we all know how a revolution will end up with how governments/militias mow down their own people. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The issue isn't limited to individuals aligned to the Iranian regime, the 'Sunni' representing lot are just as bad. Nujaifis, MB trash loyal to Turkey, many others like Ayad Allawi lack nationalism and are weak. Infact if it was for the Nujaifis Mosul would be part of Turkey today, and that was the Nineveh governor and his brother the vice pres.

Anyway, some entertainment.

Kurdish hipster driving expensive car, most likely paid for by some corrupt official he's related to in the KRG ripping flags off the highway. Our prime minister gives them money whilst they don't send oil whilst the peshmerga could be overrun in a day. We are truly ruled by trash


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137889810679521281

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> The issue isn't limited to individuals aligned to the Iranian regime, the 'Sunni' representing lot are just as bad. Nujaifis, MB trash loyal to Turkey, many others like Ayad Allawi lack nationalism and are weak. Infact if it was for the Nujaifis Mosul would be part of Turkey today, and that was the Nineveh governor and his brother the vice pres.
> 
> Anyway, some entertainment.
> 
> Kurdish hipster driving expensive car, most likely paid for by some corrupt official he's related to in the KRG ripping flags off the highway. Our prime minister gives them money whilst they don't send oil whilst the peshmerga could be overrun in a day. We are truly ruled by trash
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137889810679521281



They are trash too but unlike the worse and bigger trash they are not de facto ruling the country and influencing it greatly on every front and turning it into a shithole with the blessing of Iran! Al-Abadi, since he is educated, was a nationalist (compared to the other trash mentioned) tried to correct some of this. He did not last long, unfortunately.
As for corruption, nobody is more corrupt than Iran-aligned politicians. All the most corrupt Iraqi politicians where are they usually escaping if not to Iran? Some to Turkey (Nujaifi) but much fewer and I have no reason to "protect" Turkey here as their interference in the Arab world is not positive either but nothing beats 40 years of cancerous Iranian interference. They already did more harm to Iraq in the 1980's than the US since 2003. In any case everything the Americans did in 2003 (disbanding of the system, making everyone that worked for the state pre-2003 an enemy or Ba'athi etc.) was 100% supported by Iran as it suited them.

Well, if not for the Iraqi people opposing those Iranian sellouts they would have handed over all of Iraq to Iran. We have well-known traitors who fought agains their own country for the Iranian regime in the 1980's being some of the most powerful people in Iraq currently. Hadi al-Amiri. How is that even possible? Say what you want about the Nujaifi's but they never did such a thing. There is also this propaganda of Saddam geocoding Shias. Not sure where this revisionism originates from from that trash. They claim similar happened with previous rulers and even under the monarchy when that never occurred.

Iraq is flooded by drugs from Iran, criminals, cheap and bad-quality products (overflowing the Iraqi market and destroying the agricultural sector), that regime treats Iraq disrespectfully, we have monkeys (officials) publicly claiming that Baghdad is ruled by Iran, the racism nonsense from the Brown "Aryans" against Iraqis and their aversion of anything Arab, yet we have uneducated monkeys in Iraq and other Arab countries (almost all Shias, nothing to do with sectarianism but just a fact as they place their sect over everything else) sucking their **** 24/7.

If just the Iranians had "ruled" Iraq well but that is hardly the case. So this brainwashing must end.

Also WTF is that militia nonsense and creating a state within the state? Is anyone doubting that those monkeys would run to the defense of Iran in case the US/GCC attacks? Even if it would hurt their own people and country.

Tragic. Beyond tragic. A proud nation reduced to this. No wonder that the average Iraqi Sunni Arab, even if nationalist, has a hard time identifying with that lot. Even the current "Iraqi Grand Mufti" Al-Samarai boycotted the recent OIC summit because Iran's regional behavior was publicly criticized. So even if religious people are such sellouts, little can be done currently.

As for KRG, those traitors (politicians) live off that cancer and both KRG "politicians" and those in Baghdad (most of them) are allied in the goal of destroying Iraq from within and corrupting it. If Baghdad (politicians) had a spine, this KRG nonsense would have been solved ages ago. At least to a great degree. The Iranian Mullah's have close ties to KRG and the Talabani plan and PUK. Nothing more needs to be told about that either.

Hopefully Iraq opening up to KSA (more) and other Arab countries (Egypt, Jordan, UAE) will push it in a better direction as what is happening is a disgrace beyond belief. Iraq should be a regional power and an influential Arab country and country of the region but instead it is reduced to this. Even pre-ISIS rise it was similar just with another sellout and retard (Al-Maliki) that somehow remains powerful and a free person.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Amazing how civilized the Youtube comments are. I always said that Spaniards, Portuguese and Latinos are our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> The Arabized Iranian Mullah regime and pro-Iranian Mullah regime politicians (traitors) in Iraq are turning that beautiful and historic brotherly country into a shithole unfortunately. Painful to see. Not sure how longer Iraqis will tolerate this and the insane corruption. Twitter and social media uncovers everything. Iraqi Shia Arabs in the South (most neglected area and the oil rich Basra province) are cursing Iran daily and pro-Iranian "politicians" (traitors).
> 
> Iraqi Afro-Arab community but it could be any ordinary Iraqi family.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137080125491744769
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137726427162456064
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137662318781882369
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136600139668369408
> This Omar Al-Mansuri Twitter profile is exposing a lot. Sad stuff but we knew it all along. Just not that it was THIS bad.
> 
> The cancerous Iranian Mullah regime will give nothing but misery for Iraq as proved. Nothing but misery in EVERY single Arab country where just a tiny bit of their cancerous influence enters. Why is it that those countries automatically turn into shitholes alongside Iran itself?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136375070044151808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CamelGuy
> 
> It is high time for summary executions of that traitorous trash otherwise the upcoming generations will have to restore everything. Already mostly the case.
> 
> It is getting more and more insane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi officer from Basra arresting an Iranian official that was a drug dealer. We all know that almost alll of the drugs that reaches Iraq is from the drug-infested shithole Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133966119944032256
> However the Iranian drug scum was released immediately by corrupt officials and border guards! How is that possible?
> 
> I hope that the Iraqi Shia Arab retards who wanted more religious (read cancerous Iranian Wilayat al-Faqih rule) and great "friendship" with Iran are content about the state of Iraq and Iraqis while filling their filthy pockets.
> 
> The trash in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dani92 what is your view of the pro-Iranian (cancer) militias and "politicians" (thieves and traitors) in Iraq? Like the above 4 monkeys.


I have a lot to say, and I think taha al dulaimi explain it perfectly 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xSCl4a6FTDM

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9s3xrC2oKc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> I have a lot to say, and I think taha al dulaimi explain it perfectly



No, Taha al-Dulaimi is in general a too sectarian idiot. He should stick to talking about political affairs. 
He is right about the Iranian regime and some practices and behaviors of some Shias but that is about it. Such people shall not have any power preferably. The problem is not Iraqi Shia Arabs, or any sect but the policy of a foreign and hostile regime (Iranian regime) and sellouts (incompetent and corrupt too) local Iraqi clerics and "politicians" loyal to that regime and working for it before their own country.

Most Iranians are normal people and 99,9% are not involved in their regime policies like in the Arab world. I would not even blame Iraqi Shias supporting those corrupt politicians as many of them are not educated and poor and know nothing better. This should change however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> No, Taha al-Dulaimi is in general a too sectarian idiot. He should stick to talking about political affairs.
> He is right about the Iranian regime and some practices and behaviors of some Shias but that is about it. Such people shall not have any power preferably. The problem is not Iraqi Shia Arabs, or any sect but the policy of a foreign and hostile regime (Iranian regime) and sellouts (incompetent and corrupt too) local Iraqi clerics and "politicians" loyal to that regime and working for it before their own country.
> 
> Most Iranians are normal people and 99,9% are not involved in their regime policies like in the Arab world. I would not even blame Iraqi Shias supporting those corrupt politicians as many of them are not educated and poor and know nothing better. This should change however.


Indeed he is sectarian but what he says about the Iranians or correct maybe he is generalizing all of them but history show that the Iranians and the Turks always hostile toward Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> Indeed he is sectarian but what he says about the Iranians or correct maybe he is generalizing all of them but history show that the Iranians and the Turks always hostile toward Iraq.



In terms of politics and history he is one of the most eminent and learned thinkers out there and mostly spot on. Without knowing him before but due to being a great history buff and observer of regional politics, our views (political and in relation to Iran) are very aligned. Anyone know of what he is saying in this regard is shocking it is merely historical and current-day realities. More people (in fact every Iraqi and Arab) should be aware of this information and it should be taught. No need for "political correctness".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> No, Taha al-Dulaimi is in general a too sectarian idiot. He should stick to talking about political affairs.
> He is right about the Iranian regime and some practices and behaviors of some Shias but that is about it. Such people shall not have any power preferably. The problem is not Iraqi Shia Arabs, or any sect but the policy of a foreign and hostile regime (Iranian regime) and sellouts (incompetent and corrupt too) local Iraqi clerics and "politicians" loyal to that regime and working for it before their own country.
> 
> Most Iranians are normal people and 99,9% are not involved in their regime policies like in the Arab world. I would not even blame Iraqi Shias supporting those corrupt politicians as many of them are not educated and poor and know nothing better. This should change however.


As for the likes of taha he is exactly the same league with as David duke and William pierce. There are many differences between the obsessed individual and the academic individual just because he hate Iran doesn’t mean he can say untrue things like claiming the Iranians fabricated Judaism and Christianity along with Islam. The problem with the obsessed person that he want to his enemies look bad even if he have to bring conspiracy theories like what David duke doing with Jews or what taha is doing with Iranians. Taha al dulaimi doing things that he accuse the Shias of doing such as fabricated history and hadiths and twisting the meanings of the Quranic scripture to suit his agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> As for the likes of taha he is exactly the same league with as David duke and William pierce. There are many differences between the obsessed individual and the academic individual just because he hate Iran doesn’t mean he can say untrue things like claiming the Iranians fabricated Judaism and Christianity along with Islam. The problem with the obsessed person that he want to his enemies look bad even if he have to bring conspiracy theories like what David duke doing with Jews or what taha is doing with Iranians. Taha al dulaimi doing things that he accuse the Shias of doing such as fabricated history and hadiths and twisting the meanings of the Quranic scripture to suit his agenda.



That is why he should only be listened to for his political and historical input (which is very spot on, informed and correct) instead of the sectarian angle. By doing both he is appealing to both nationalists and religious people (Sunnis). He should divide them and not mix it.

But I have to say that he has been (since 2003) spot on with many things and especially the corrupt "politicians", Iran's cancerous role in Iraq and the region and the pro-Iran "clerics" in Iraq.

I have heard about this David Duke but I do not know the other guy (William Pierce). Will google him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Taha al-Dulaimi should be made foreign minister or defense minister. When you think about it his role would be best served as an educational minister to prevent cancerous Iranian Mullah influence and warn of the dangers of that historical enemy entity.











I have known about the dangers from a very, very young age (10 years ago). Taha seems to have known about the dangers for a very long time as well.

1998:






It is amazing that almost all his predictions turned out to be right. Not that it took a genius as I was of the same opinion already 10 years ago as a kid basically.

What fills my heart with warmth is knowing that most Arabs know that the Iranian Mullah's and that entity is a historical enemy and more are waking up each single day. Formerly brainwashed fans of the Wilayat al-Faqih cancer are leaving the nonsense aside and seeing the light as this former high-ranking Hezbollah member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> Taha al-Dulaimi should be made foreign minister or defense minister. When you think about it his role would be best served as an educational minister to prevent cancerous Iranian Mullah influence and warn of the dangers of that historical enemy entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have known about the dangers from a very, very young age (10 years ago). Taha seems to have known about the dangers for a very long time as well.
> 
> 1998:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing that almost all his predictions turned out to be right. Not that it took a genius as I was of the same opinion already 10 years ago as a kid basically.
> 
> What fills my heart with warmth is knowing that most Arabs know that the Iranian Mullah's and that entity is a historical enemy and more are waking up each single day. Formerly brainwashed fans of the Wilayat al-Faqih cancer are leaving the nonsense aside and seeing the light as this former high-ranking Hezbollah member.


I think he became obsessed with Iran and Shias because of the killing of his brother in the 1991 uprising

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> I think he became obsessed with Iran and Shias because of the killing of his brother in the 1991 uprising



I have not been harmed by Iran or any Iranians but that is not needed to learn about the cancer that is the Iranian Mullah regime or that Iranians and Iran is an ancient enemy of Arabs and Semitic peoples. One just need to read pre-Islamic history (from 2500 years ago since Persians did not exist earlier, after all our ancestors where the first ones to record them and mention them in history by name) or Islamic history and if that is not enough they can take a look at the realities in the region in the past 40 years.

Currently, other than incompetence and corruption within the Arab world by respective regimes, no other bigger and more active cancer than the Iranian Mullah regime. This page (376) of this thread shows it clearly alone.



dani92 said:


> I think he became obsessed with Iran and Shias because of the killing of his brother in the 1991 uprising



He is doing great scholarly work on that front. Personal life aside. Reasons for it aside too. He needs to be invited on more Arab platforms and get a bigger audience. I would very much like to visit him in Amman or where he lives currently and have a long talk with him and try to find solutions to the problem. Supporting him financially would be good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> I have not been harmed by Iran or any Iranians but that is not needed to learn about the cancer that is the Iranian Mullah regime or that Iranians and Iran is an ancient enemy of Arabs and Semitic peoples. One just need to read pre-Islamic history (from 2500 years ago since Persians did not exist earlier, after all our ancestors where the first ones to record them and mention them in history by name) or Islamic history and if that is not enough they can take a look at the realities in the region in the past 40 years.
> 
> Currently, other than incompetence and corruption within the Arab world by respective regimes, no other bigger and more active cancer than the Iranian Mullah regime. This page (376) of this thread shows it clearly alone.
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing great scholarly work on that front. Personal life aside. Reasons for it aside too. He needs to be invited on more Arab platforms and get a bigger audience. I would very much like to visit him in Amman or where he lives currently and have a long talk with him and try to find solutions to the problem. Supporting him financially would be good as well.


One of his big mistakes when he gave credit for Iran in the Iraq-Irani conflict when he considered the Elamites to be Iranian and the conflict between them and the Mesopotamians is the eternal conflict between Iraq and Iran. But in reality the Elamites were Mesopotamians too and the lived in Ahwaz which is geographically part of Iraq and not Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Qais Al Khazali seems good to me, worked as Sadr's spokesperson during the early days 2006-2009. Doesn't bullshit his way around, called Barzani openly an enemy. The problem comes from figures that pretend they are brothers and allies, or types like Maliki that are in positions they do not belong to.

Iraq will remain majority Shi'a, so to replace them all with non-Shias will never work and would be no different than an IS attempt. The PMU also is important in the current Iraqi atmosphere as a second army similar to the previous republican guard. The process of development lies not in dissolving them but improving training, cutting political ties to military units and treating corruption.


----------



## Nilgiri

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> I have not been harmed by Iran or any Iranians but that is not needed to learn about the cancer that is the Iranian Mullah regime or that Iranians and Iran is an ancient enemy of Arabs and Semitic peoples. One just need to read pre-Islamic history (from 2500 years ago since Persians did not exist earlier, after all our ancestors where the first ones to record them and mention them in history by name) or Islamic history and if that is not enough they can take a look at the realities in the region in the past 40 years.
> 
> Currently, other than incompetence and corruption within the Arab world by respective regimes, no other bigger and more active cancer than the Iranian Mullah regime. This page (376) of this thread shows it clearly alone.
> 
> 
> 
> He is doing great scholarly work on that front. Personal life aside. Reasons for it aside too. He needs to be invited on more Arab platforms and get a bigger audience. I would very much like to visit him in Amman or where he lives currently and have a long talk with him and try to find solutions to the problem. Supporting him financially would be good as well.



Hey bud, are you the earlier arab poster (saif al arab i think) that was intersted in lot of arab culture, heritage + world tourism stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@Al Watan Al Arabi

13 countries he said, he needs a lecture. Infact let's make sure he has 22 countries to migrate to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131119479642107904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Hey bud, are you the earlier arab poster (saif al arab i think) that was intersted in lot of arab culture, heritage + world tourism stuff?



Sorry for the late reply. I sometimes don't get all the tags when users mention me.

Yes, I took an almost 1 year long break from PDF due to a very busy life schedule. Openly wrote about it here as well. Before that I asked for a permanent ban from WebMaster after changing my avatar to a troll avatar and my wish was granted. I am interested in far too many topics to list here (lol) but never much about "world tourism stuff". Indeed very interested in the history of the Arab world and its heritage. Any particular reason for asking or just curiosity? Not that I mind.



CamelGuy said:


> @Al Watan Al Arabi
> 
> 13 countries he said, he needs a lecture. Infact let's make sure he has 22 countries to migrate to.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131119479642107904



Grave mistake indeed.





What is that for a Twitter account?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

[QUOTE="Al Watan Al Arabi, post: 11571958, member: 178017"
]


Grave mistake indeed.





What is that for a Twitter account?[/QUOTE]

He's very concerned for the Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> Yes, I took an almost 1 year long break from PDF due to a very busy life schedule. Openly wrote about it here as well. Before that I asked for a permanent ban from WebMaster after changing my avatar to a troll avatar and my wish was granted. I am interested in far too many topics to list here (lol) but never much about "world tourism stuff". Indeed very interested in the history of the Arab world and its heritage. Any particular reason for asking or just curiosity? Not that I mind.



Nope, just was curious, we had some good interaction on various topics....like Arab cultural links with India historically etc (and we got into talking about the cuisine etc as well).

Its good to have you back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Nope, just was curious, we had some good interaction on various topics....like Arab cultural links with India historically etc (and we got into talking about the cuisine etc as well).
> 
> Its good to have you back!



No problem at all. Yes, I have had quite a few very interesting interactions with friendly Indians and practically every nationality on PDF for that matter.

Since Arabia/Arab World and South Asia are almost neighbors (Arabian Sea) and there having been many ties throughout the millennia and this being a Pakistani forum, I often highlight those close historical, religious, cultural, linguistic, trade, people to people interactions etc. as it is not only interesting but could and should serve to further improve the mutually beneficial ties. That and not only discussing about politics, affairs and military stuff. In particular from an Arab perspective due to the many recent conflicts post "Arab Spring". It gets a little bit tiring and not many Arab users left (tiny amount) so those of us that discuss that stuff, we keep repeating ourselves. So it is good to be able to discuss some other topics.

If I recall (correct me if I am wrong, might confuse you for other Indian user that I had discussions with in the past) you are from Kerala right? If true, I don't really need to tell much about the ties between that area of India and Arabia/Arab world. You guys (please correct me if I am wrong) have not had closer or longer ties with many if any foreigners as with Arabs. Even to this day there are a very big Keralite (word?) diaspora in KSA and the GCC.





 (landscapes similar to the monsoon affected areas of Oman, Yemen and Southern KSA)






2.8 million views (lol)






BTW I know that this is a Pakistani forum and you guys are at odds since forever, but from an Arab perspective and historical perspective, we would prefer peace and stability in South Asia and I personally have little reason to hate any South Asian people or ethnic group etc. At most some governments/politicians and their actions. I mean if people from all backgrounds from South Asia can live peacefully in the GCC, I don't need to "defend" my position. 

Thanks and cheers mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Al Watan Al Arabi @CamelGuy 

What you guys eat for snacks? As a child I would eat junk food for snacks. As an adult it's always something healthy . But, usually not filling enough, lol. I have not ate chips in a long time and I miss that stuff, even if it isn't healthy. Otherwise I'm thinking of getting a bunch of turkey , mayo and other stuff to be able to make some quick sandwiches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> @Al Watan Al Arabi @CamelGuy
> 
> What you guys eat for snacks? As a child I would eat junk food for snacks. As an adult it's always something healthy . But, usually not filling enough, lol. I have not ate chips in a long time and I miss that stuff, even if it isn't healthy. Otherwise I'm thinking of getting a bunch of turkey , mayo and other stuff to be able to make some quick sandwiches.



I don't think I eat well, i'm trying to eat better but I feel i'm addicted to sugar, not sure how to overcome that addiction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

CamelGuy said:


> I don't think I eat well, i'm trying to eat better but I feel i'm addicted to sugar, not sure how to overcome that addiction



Coffee and Bananas are a good replacement for sugary snacks. I eat well overall, just not enough and on a consistent basis. Usually lunch is the issue, not sure what to eat around that time. With Arabs it's usually just breakfast and dinner. Most of the time just dinner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Falcon29 said:


> Coffee and Bananas are a good replacement for sugary snacks. I eat well overall, just not enough and on a consistent basis. Usually lunch is the issue, not sure what to eat around that time. With Arabs it's usually just breakfast and dinner. Most of the time just dinner.



Fruits are good idea for sure....in balance of course.

Also how about peanuts, almonds etc and things like that. They give a satisfying taste if you have sweet tooth (i.e can get honey roasted etc) and can carry you over to next meal without indulging too much. They also have good healthy fats in them.

People imo, should stay away from anything that has zero nutritional value and only sugar energy (unless you plan on expending that energy quickly after) as much as possible. Leave them for a treat only.

Arabs have some great cuisine too with roasted meats, lentil soups, falafel and good breads and all varieties of those....people can definitely plan a good healthy diet on just arab food.

Also for breakfast, people can try rolled oatmeal (and you can flavour it with adding sweet or savoury condiments depending on your taste). The good thing is I have found this has slow burning energy that carries you for good portion of the day....you dont really get too much hunger urges if you plan on skipping lunch or having it light etc...and has good complex carbs and fiber too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> @Al Watan Al Arabi @CamelGuy
> 
> What you guys eat for snacks? As a child I would eat junk food for snacks. As an adult it's always something healthy . But, usually not filling enough, lol. I have not ate chips in a long time and I miss that stuff, even if it isn't healthy. Otherwise I'm thinking of getting a bunch of turkey , mayo and other stuff to be able to make some quick sandwiches.



I never really ate much if any junk or fast food in my life. I don't really have a sweet tongue unless it is Ramadan. My guilty pleasures are probably Lays Paprika chips (the only kind of mainstream chips that I really like, eat them maybe once or twice a year), snickers ice cream and chocolate, lol. Some more too as well that I forgot if I thought about it closely.

As for snacks I am eating a lot of vegetables, fruits, various nuts and of course your typical Arabic "snack" dishes but most tend to be relatively healthy so not a big problem.

I don't gain nor loose weight (maybe it will change once I get older) regardless of how much or how little I eat. I do try to stay fit (going to the gym 2 sometimes 3 times a week, sometimes I don't at all also, the last 2 months have been bad due to a busy schedule, work etc., some running, used to do boxing and play tons of football and basketball - now not any longer as you get older and family, friends etc. don't do it much either).

I eat a lot of fish, seafood, lamb, chicken, vegetables, fruit, herbs, (spices too depending on the dish) use olive oil frequently, all kinds of bread (traditional, pita, ordinary bread etc.), various milk products (cheeses and yoghurt mostly) and drink a lot of water. Stopped drinking much coffee and tea but do drink it weekly just not as frequently as I used to.

BTW I actually try not to eat much (sometimes very, very little food other than some fruit and vegetables or nuts) at least once every week or 2. Some kind of "mini fast". My body does not really mind it and I don't feel without energy or tired and can go to the gym for 1-1.5 hours of some weight lifting and a bit of running without trouble or go for a long walk. Doing your everyday kind of activities without a problem. However I always drink a lot of water during such days and always tend to eat a lot the day before such days.

Obviously not smoking, not eating your typical fast food, not drinking any alcohol, barely eating any non-healthy snacks etc. helps a long way.

So occasionally some chocolate, ice cream and more rarely some chips is not a big deal at all.

BTW I obviously eat falafel, kebab, shawarma, kushari, manaseeh/pizza, mantu samboosa, mutabaq etc. but in healthy amounts and not too frequently.

Obviously I also eat traditional sweets and more of them during Ramadan (as I wrote) because I tend to have a more sweet tongue so a dish like luqaimat is normal.



CamelGuy said:


> I don't think I eat well, i'm trying to eat better but I feel i'm addicted to sugar, not sure how to overcome that addiction



As @Falcon29 rightly wrote you can replace sugary foods (especially the not very healthy kind) with fruits, yoghurt and dark chocolate for instance. Being hydrated (drinking lots of water) also helps. I try to drink at least 2.5 l every single day.

Some 1.5-2 years ago I discovered sweet potatoes (very healthy) and started eating them regularly. They are incredibly nutritious and have a somewhat sweet taste. Much better than your ordinary potatoes that I am not much a fan of.

Instead of eating too much rice, pasta/food containing pastry, I have started eating them on a weekly basis. I mostly prepare them in an oven. Taste better than if boiling them. 



Nilgiri said:


> Fruits are good idea for sure....in balance of course.
> 
> Also how about peanuts, almonds etc and things like that. They give a satisfying taste if you have sweet tooth (i.e can get honey roasted etc) and can carry you over to next meal without indulging too much. They also have good healthy fats in them.
> 
> People imo, should stay away from anything that has zero nutritional value and only sugar energy (unless you plan on expending that energy quickly after) as much as possible. Leave them for a treat only.
> 
> Arabs have some great cuisine too with roasted meats, lentil soups, falafel and good breads and all varieties of those....people can definitely plan a good healthy diet on just arab food.
> 
> Also for breakfast, people can try rolled oatmeal (and you can flavour it with adding sweet or savoury condiments depending on your taste). The good thing is I have found this has slow burning energy that carries you for good portion of the day....you dont really get too much hunger urges if you plan on skipping lunch or having it light etc...and has good complex carbs and fiber too.



Great suggestions. I eat oatmeal also and crushed nuts (various) with yoghurt (natural usually). I often add dried raisins too.

BTW I absolutely love Indian naan bread (tandoor oven) with cheese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> I never really ate much if any junk or fast food in my life. I don't really have a sweet tongue unless it is Ramadan. My guilty pleasures are probably Lays Paprika chips (the only kind of mainstream chips that I really like, eat them maybe once or twice a year), snickers ice cream and chocolate, lol. Some more too as well that I forgot if I thought about it closely.
> 
> As for snacks I am eating a lot of vegetables, fruits, various nuts and of course your typical Arabic "snack" dishes but most tend to be relatively healthy so not a big problem.
> 
> I don't gain nor loose weight (maybe it will change once I get older) regardless of how much or how little I eat. I do try to stay fit (going to the gym 2 sometimes 3 times a week, sometimes I don't at all also, the last 2 months have been bad due to a busy schedule, work etc., some running, used to do boxing and play tons of football and basketball - now not any longer as you get older and family, friends etc. don't do it much either).
> 
> I eat a lot of fish, seafood, lamb, chicken, vegetables, fruit, herbs, (spices too depending on the dish) use olive oil frequently, all kinds of bread (traditional, pita, ordinary bread etc.), various milk products (cheeses and yoghurt mostly) and drink a lot of water. Stopped drinking much coffee and tea but do drink it weekly just not as frequently as I used to.
> 
> BTW I actually try not to eat much (sometimes very, very little food other than some fruit and vegetables or nuts) at least once every week or 2. Some kind of "mini fast". My body does not really mind it and I don't feel without energy or tired and can go to the gym for 1-1.5 hours of some weight lifting and a bit of running without trouble or go for a long walk. Doing your everyday kind of activities without a problem. However I always drink a lot of water during such days and always tend to eat a lot the day before such days.
> 
> Obviously not smoking, not eating your typical fast food, not drinking any alcohol, barely eating any non-healthy snacks etc. helps a long way.
> 
> So occasionally some chocolate, ice cream and more rarely some chips is not a big deal at all.
> 
> BTW I obviously eat falafel, kebab, shawarma, kushari, manaseeh/pizza, mantu samboosa, mutabaq etc. but in healthy amounts and not too frequently.
> 
> Obviously I also eat traditional sweets and more of them during Ramadan (as I wrote) because I tend to have a more sweet tongue so a dish like luqaimat is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> As @Falcon29 rightly wrote you can replace sugary foods (especially the not very healthy kind) with fruits, yoghurt and dark chocolate for instance. Being hydrated (drinking lots of water) also helps. I try to drink at least 2.5 l every single day.
> 
> Some 1.5-2 years ago I discovered sweet potatoes (very healthy) and started eating them regularly. They are incredibly nutritious and have a somewhat sweet taste. Much better than your ordinary potatoes that I am not much a fan of.
> 
> Instead of eating too much rice, pasta/food containing pastry, I have started eating them on a weekly basis. I mostly prepare them in an oven. Taste better than if boiling them.
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestions. I eat oatmeal also and crushed nuts (various) with yoghurt (natural usually). I often add dried raisins too.
> 
> BTW I absolutely love Indian naan bread (tandoor oven) with cheese.


Weird question but are you full Arab? I remebr some other member here saying you had a French mother or something. I am half Arab so i don't discriminate and will consider you Arab as the Blacks in America do with bi-racial Blacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nilgiri said:


> Fruits are good idea for sure....in balance of course.
> 
> Also how about peanuts, almonds etc and things like that. They give a satisfying taste if you have sweet tooth (i.e can get honey roasted etc) and can carry you over to next meal without indulging too much. They also have good healthy fats in them.



Forsure, I like to eat peanut butter and roasted peanuts. Unfortunately , I do get reactions to other nuts , otherwise I would be snacking on them like crazy. 



> People imo, should stay away from anything that has zero nutritional value and only sugar energy (unless you plan on expending that energy quickly after) as much as possible. Leave them for a treat only.



Agreed, this is why I'm probably going to check out some healthy protein bars for quick snacks on the go. Or even healthy shakes. 



> Arabs have some great cuisine too with roasted meats, lentil soups, falafel and good breads and all varieties of those....people can definitely plan a good healthy diet on just arab food.



Without a doubt, Arab food always has veggies, meats, rice, other plants and so on. At the restaurants it is nutrition packed. Home cooking is not as nutrition packed but still solid meals that have what you need and are healthy. 



> Also for breakfast, people can try rolled oatmeal (and you can flavour it with adding sweet or savoury condiments depending on your taste). The good thing is I have found this has slow burning energy that carries you for good portion of the day....you dont really get too much hunger urges if you plan on skipping lunch or having it light etc...and has good complex carbs and fiber too.



Never tried that before, you mean the oatmeal mix or something else? If I eat a nutritious breakfast like an omelet with hashbrownes /toast, I can go till about mid day or close to dinner time on that alone.



Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> I never really ate much if any junk or fast food in my life. I don't really have a sweet tongue unless it is Ramadan. My guilty pleasures are probably Lays Paprika chips (the only kind of mainstream chips that I really like, eat them maybe once or twice a year), snickers ice cream and chocolate, lol. Some more too as well that I forgot if I thought about it closely.



Thats great man, one my regrets as a child was not eating healthy snacks. But, I did eat a bunch of Arabic food and got the proper meats for brain growth, lol. I'd say we eat too much meat as Arabs but I don't mind it at all. 



> As for snacks I am eating a lot of vegetables, fruits, various nuts and of course your typical Arabic "snack" dishes but most tend to be relatively healthy so not a big problem.



Same here, like broccoli or those fresh french peas among others. 



> I don't gain nor loose weight (maybe it will change once I get older) regardless of how much or how little I eat. I do try to stay fit (going to the gym 2 sometimes 3 times a week, sometimes I don't at all also, the last 2 months have been bad due to a busy schedule, work etc., some running, used to do boxing and play tons of football and basketball - now not any longer as you get older and family, friends etc. don't do it much either).



My weight doesn't change either. Except in Ramadan I lose a bit of weight. Otherwise to gain weight I need to lift and eat a crap ton of food. 



> I eat a lot of fish, seafood, lamb, chicken, vegetables, fruit, herbs, (spices too depending on the dish) use olive oil frequently, all kinds of bread (traditional, pita, ordinary bread etc.), various milk products (cheeses and yoghurt mostly) and drink a lot of water. Stopped drinking much coffee and tea but do drink it weekly just not as frequently as I used to.



My family love fish, I love only like two specific local kinds. It is very good for you and often overlooked . Shrimp is also an favorite. Cheese is a big deal with Palestinians, we pretty much eat it on a daily basis. With olive oil of course. 

I can cut coffee but I don't really. Not the type to have any withdrawal symptoms. I feel I will cut it at one point soon especially if I go back to lifting again. 



> BTW I actually try not to eat much (sometimes very, very little food other than some fruit and vegetables or nuts) at least once every week or 2. Some kind of "mini fast". My body does not really mind it and I don't feel without energy or tired and can go to the gym for 1-1.5 hours of some weight lifting and a bit of running without trouble or go for a long walk. Doing your everyday kind of activities without a problem. However I always drink a lot of water during such days and always tend to eat a lot the day before such days.



Nice, I don't need lots of food because I'm thin anyways. If I do intensive cardio exercises I quickly get hungry though. Mini fasts are healthy with a good diet and lots of water, I can imagine. 



> Obviously I also eat traditional sweets and more of them during Ramadan (as I wrote) because I tend to have a more sweet tongue so a dish like luqaimat is normal.



Yeah Ramadan is not good when it comes to how much sweets everyone makes. Ramadan is really tough depending where you live. If it was two hours earlier it would make a big difference in sleeping schedule, diet and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Philip the Arab said:


> Weird question but are you full Arab? I remebr some other member here saying you had a French mother or something. I am half Arab so i don't discriminate and will consider you Arab as the Blacks in America do with bi-racial Blacks.



No, you can ask, lol, does not bother me at all.
An Iranian troll says that because he knows that I lived in France and openly wrote about it here earlier when I did that. Another said I was an Afro-Arab years ago as some kind of "insult". I had a cosmopolitan upbringing due to family background, studies abroad and have relatives in many Arab countries and also in Europe where I am currently based and have been for quite a while. My father's side of the family (Hijazi Hashemites) are mixed with ties to more than just 1 Arab country. Mother's side of the family similarly. Hence growing up in an Arab patriotic household and hence my views that I have always held and strong emphasis on Arab unity. it s just a reflection of my own family and upbringing so it comes natural.
If Circassian is considered European and a European female convert of French-Spanish origins (in the immediate lineage) then yes, but Hijazi Hashemites (like any dynasty in the past) mixed with some non-Arabs occasionally as can be seen by any genealogists and historian or pirate person. But other than that fully I am completely and fully Arab.
In any way most Arabs in the region (especially from well-known families) will have some foreign blood in them. Even Bedouins (as proven by DNA). Consider the Hajj, Umrah, all the minorities/diversity, invasions, slavery, sea trade etc. Most might not be able to trace it via their known lineage, have not really dwelled into it or just don't consider it important. Have in mind that we are all mixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

I'm digging this little hot hatch, been impressed with Hyundai lately:








Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> No, you can ask, lol, does not bother me at all.:lol.
> An Iranian troll says that. Another said I was an Afro-Arab years ago as some kind of "insult". I had a cosmopolitan upbringing due to family background, studies abroad and have relatives in many Arab countries and also in Europe where I am currently based and have been for quite a while. My father's side of the family (Hijazi Hashemites) are mixed with ties to more than just 1 Arab country. Mother's side of the family similarly. If Circassian is considered European and a European female convert of French-Spanish origins (in the immediate lineage) then yes, but Hijazi Hashemites (like any dynasty in the past) mixed with some non-Arabs occasionally. But other than that fully I am completely Arab.
> In any way most Arabs in the region (especially from well-known families) will have some foreign blood in them. Even Bedouins (as proven by DNA). Consider the Hajj, Umrah, all the minorities/diversity, invasions, slavery, sea trade etc. Most might not be able to trace it via their known lineage, have not really dwelled into it or just don't consider it important. Have in mind that we are all mixed.



Yeah it's that Zijjugrpat troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Falcon29
Funny thing is that I look more Arab than some Palestinians. My father is Southern European partially I think and my mother is German and from a very Southern island in Italy called Sardinia. Are the Palestinians with light hair and eyes more White or?
Sorry about asking this again if I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> Funny thing is that I look more Arab than some Palestinians. My father is Southern European partially I think and my mother is German and from a very Southern island in Italy called Sardinia. Are the Palestinians with light hair and eyes more White or?



Well some Palestinians are white with brown eyes. But lighter hair if you mean blonde or red head they're mostly white , yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Falcon29 said:


> Never tried that before, you mean the oatmeal mix or something else?



Literally just plain rolled oats (quaker brand or u can try others too). I put a little cinnamon with it and add water to cover in bowl...microwave say 3 minutes or so (to your taste/consistency)...then add a little jam/PB/fruits/syrup or whatever u want to get a little sweet flavour with it....and add a little milk to taste as well etc. 

You can experiment with savoury (to mix in, I normally substitute pepper for cinnamon in the pre-microwave stage) later to mix things up (I normally make my own vinegar based pickles or I buy indian-style pickles etc).

It's been my staple for years now for breakfast for the carbs energy side of things. Protein side, yes eggs are my best bet for breakfast if I feel like it....but normally I eat proteins (meats, lentils, fish, eggs etc) later in the day....breakfast ideally for me is to get the energy boost + slow burn for rest of the day. 

As for oatmeal mix, I avoid the instant oatmeal stuff (if that's what you mean), though I suppose they are handy in a pinch. Mostly because they burn much more quickly (given the oatmeal is ground much more finer compared to rolled/quick oats) and they always add a large amount of sugar (for flavouring of maple, apple etc) ratio wise for the amount of oatmeal in it etc. But I have not really explored them that much as I just read health wise, they just arent doing much good compared to plain rolled oats (that you gotta cook little longer and take a little effort to add stuff to after etc). I mean I would suppose instant oatmeal is about equivalent to having toast with jam/honey etc. Burns quick and you might feel hungry before lunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> Thats great man, one my regrets as a child was not eating healthy snacks. But, I did eat a bunch of Arabic food and got the proper meats for brain growth, lol. I'd say we eat too much meat as Arabs but I don't mind it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, like broccoli or those fresh french peas among others.
> 
> 
> 
> My weight doesn't change either. Except in Ramadan I lose a bit of weight. Otherwise to gain weight I need to lift and eat a crap ton of food.
> 
> 
> 
> My family love fish, I love only like two specific local kinds. It is very good for you and often overlooked . Shrimp is also an favorite. Cheese is a big deal with Palestinians, we pretty much eat it on a daily basis. With olive oil of course.
> 
> I can cut coffee but I don't really. Not the type to have any withdrawal symptoms. I feel I will cut it at one point soon especially if I go back to lifting again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I don't need lots of food because I'm thin anyways. If I do intensive cardio exercises I quickly get hungry though. Mini fasts are healthy with a good diet and lots of water, I can imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Ramadan is not good when it comes to how much sweets everyone makes. Ramadan is really tough depending where you live. If it was two hours earlier it would make a big difference in sleeping schedule, diet and so on.



Of course as a child (small) I ate unhealthy foods (sweets, sometimes fast food) also but it was always rare. Most of my siblings (both brothers and sisters) tended to and to this day have a more sweet tongue for example without being overweight at all though.

Broccoli is good. I use to fry it in olive oil on a pan, sometimes I add ghee or natural butter from Almarai, cilantro, basil, some dried oregano and at times crushed dried chili flakes. It is a great combination actually. Broccoli on its own is a bit boring. I frequently combine fried broccoli with fried carrots (love fried carrots and carrots in rice etc.) as well.

Yes, during Ramadan I always lose weight. So many people talk about weight gain during that month but for me it is opposite. I actually lost weight 2 years ago due to not exercising/training much and eating too little food. However 1-2 months of regular training and regular eating solved that and I gained weight (muscle mass more than anything else). But I have been hitting 88-90 kg in the past many years. I am tall but I would have a relatively thin/medium built if not for hitting the gym for many years. So I would probably weigh some 10 kg less without training/exercising at all and if I kept eating healthy at the same time. On the other hand I could probably hit the 100 kg (lol) if I started eating very unhealthy at the asme time with my height.

Seafood and fish is actually very important for all coastal areas of the Arab world (Hijaz included obviously with such a long coastline) and places like Gaza are no different. Actually Arabia is quite famous for its seafood in the Arab world. But overall, despite every Arab country having access to a sea (interesting fact, actually when you think about it) we all consume meat first and foremost. Without meat there is no Arab cuisine, lol. Which is why vegetarians are so rare to find.

Yes, Palestinian Halloumi is famous and very tasty. You cannot melt that stuff.

Yes, I was never addicted to coffee either and it rarely had much of an effect for me unless the traditional Arabic coffee (without any modern twists) which is very strong. The Italian stuff like cappuccino, espresso etc. does not have any impact on me caffeine wise at all. Just incredibly weak compared to Arabic coffee (original and real deal along with Ethiopian, lol) and the beans are not even roasted in a traditional manner (over fire) but it tastes good of course.

Those mini fasts are actually great by large. Some say fasting is the only scientifically proven method of actually increasing your lifespan (no joke) but it is all about your habits. Some people cannot function properly without eating breakfast for instance.

Yes, Ramadan in KSA/Arab world (fasting time) is shorter if Ramadan is held in the summer months which it usually is, but weather wise it cannot be compared with say Western/Northern Europe where people do not know what air-condition is. In Southern Europe it is like at home. Every house, public space, public transportation has air condition otherwise people (especially elders, babies, small children) would be dying due to dehydration and heat more frequently. 40+ degrees celsius during the summer is normal in countries like Spain and Portugal. Those are KSA/Middle East kind of temperatures during the summer, lol.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> Funny thing is that I look more Arab than some Palestinians. My father is Southern European partially I think and my mother is German and from a very Southern island in Italy called Sardinia. Are the Palestinians with light hair and eyes more White or?
> Sorry about asking this again if I have.



Arabs, Palestinains included, come in all shapes and forms as you know. Pale, olive-skin (vast majority), brown (olive-skin is a type of brown), Black (Afro-Arabs which can be found in every Arab country) and everything in between.

It is funny because on PDF somehow such types of discussions (skin color) are frequent but I have honestly never really had such discussions in real life with family, Arab friends etc. Arabs are proud and confident people, also on this front and honestly (without any bias here) olive-skin is the most beautiful skin color and probably the most desired IMO.

When I think about a "Pan-Arab skin color" I think about something like this:













Saudi girl with the famous "big Arab eyes" representative for us as a people:













Which can fit in every single Arab country. Just like darker or more pale versions can.

Saudi Arabian/Arab women 






I always laugh at anyone saying that Arabs do not look remarkably similar considering the many countries from Oman to Morocco (we do) if we exclude the Afro-Arab community.

BTW is your father (if you don't mind me asking) of Jordanian (most "native" Jordanians actually belong to Arab tribes of mostly Hijazi origins, not including the Bedouins here) or Palestinian origins? BTW Palestinians cluster most closely with Jordanians (native), Syrians, Saudi Arabians and Egyptians on every DNA test that I have seen which also correspondents with the Palestinian tribes, clans, geography and the history of the region. I always found the Jordanian/Palestinian divide in Jordan moronic. Same people. Or the other divides/regional also in every single Arab country. There is also this nonsense South/North divide in Iraq when there is no difference between an Shammari from Tal Afar or Mosul in the North and a Shammari from Basra in the South. Or a Jabouri. Or Tamimi etc.



Falcon29 said:


> I'm digging this little hot hatch, been impressed with Hyundai lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's that Zijjugrpat troll



You should pick a Toyota, the national car of KSA.

BTW I always thought that the most famous Palestinian female youtuber (Maha) was very similar looking to this former Saudi princess (not House of Saud):









Very typical Arab look IMO and very beautiful. We have the most beautiful women.

Olive-skin Arab women>pale Arab women every single day of the year, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> Of course as a child (small) I ate unhealthy foods (sweets, sometimes fast food) also but it was always rare. Most of my siblings (both brothers and sisters) tended to and to this day have a more sweet tongue for example without being overweight at all though.
> 
> Broccoli is good. I use to fry it in olive oil on a pan, sometimes I add ghee or natural butter from Almarai, cilantro, basil, some dried oregano and at times crushed dried chili flakes. It is a great combination actually. Broccoli on its own is a bit boring. I frequently combine fried broccoli with fried carrots (love fried carrots and carrots in rice etc.) as well.
> 
> Yes, during Ramadan I always lose weight. So many people talk about weight gain during that month but for me it is opposite. I actually lost weight 2 years ago due to not exercising/training much and eating too little food. However 1-2 months of regular training and regular eating solved that and I gained weight (muscle mass more than anything else). But I have been hitting 88-90 kg in the past many years. I am tall but I would have a relatively thin/medium built if not for hitting the gym for many years. So I would probably weigh some 10 kg less without training/exercising at all and if I kept eating healthy at the same time. On the other hand I could probably hit the 100 kg (lol) if I started eating very unhealthy at the asme time with my height.
> 
> Seafood and fish is actually very important for all coastal areas of the Arab world (Hijaz included obviously with such a long coastline) and places like Gaza are no different. Actually Arabia is quite famous for its seafood in the Arab world. But overall, despite every Arab country having access to a sea (interesting fact, actually when you think about it) we all consume meat first and foremost. Without meat there is no Arab cuisine, lol. Which is why vegetarians are so rare to find.
> 
> Yes, Palestinian Halloumi is famous and very tasty. You cannot melt that stuff.
> 
> Yes, I was never addicted to coffee either and it rarely had much of an effect for me unless the traditional Arabic coffee (without any modern twists) which is very strong. The Italian stuff like cappuccino, espresso etc. does not have any impact on me caffeine wise at all. Just incredibly weak compared to Arabic coffee (original and real deal along with Ethiopian, lol) and the beans are not even roasted in a traditional manner (over fire) but it tastes good of course.
> 
> Those mini fasts are actually great by large. Some say fasting is the only scientifically proven method of actually increasing your lifespan (no joke) but it is all about your habits. Some people cannot function properly without eating breakfast for instance.
> 
> Yes, Ramadan in KSA/Arab world (fasting time) is shorter if Ramadan is held in the summer months which it usually is, but weather wise it cannot be compared with say Western/Northern Europe where people do not know what air-condition is. In Southern Europe it is like at home. Every house, public space, public transportation has air condition otherwise people (especially elders, babies, small children) would be dying due to dehydration and heat more frequently. 40+ degrees celsius during the summer is normal in countries like Spain and Portugal. Those are KSA/Middle East kind of temperatures during the summer, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs, Palestinains included, come in all shapes and forms as you know. Pale, olive-skin (vast majority), brown (olive-skin is a type of brown), Black (Afro-Arabs which can be found in every Arab country) and everything in between.
> 
> It is funny because on PDF somehow such types of discussions (skin color) are frequent but I have honestly never really had such discussions in real life with family, Arab friends etc. Arabs are proud and confident people, also on this front and honestly (without any bias here) olive-skin is the most beautiful skin color and probably the most desired IMO.
> 
> When I think about a "Pan-Arab skin color" I think about something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi girl with the famous "big Arab eyes" representative for us as a people:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which can fit in every single Arab country. Just like darker or more pale versions can.
> 
> Saudi Arabian/Arab women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always laugh at anyone saying that Arabs do not look remarkably similar considering the many countries from Oman to Morocco (we do) if we exclude the Afro-Arab community.
> 
> BTW is your father (if you don't mind me asking) of Jordanian (most "native" Jordanians actually belong to Arab tribes of mostly Hijazi origins, not including the Bedouins here) or Palestinian origins? BTW Palestinians cluster most closely with Jordanians (native), Syrians, Saudi Arabians and Egyptians on every DNA test that I have seen which also correspondents with the Palestinian tribes, clans, geography and the history of the region. I always found the Jordanian/Palestinian divide in Jordan moronic. Same people. Or the other divides/regional also in every single Arab country. There is also this nonsense South/North divide in Iraq when there is no difference between an Shammari from Tal Afar or Mosul in the North and a Shammari from Basra in the South. Or a Jabouri. Or Tamimi etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You should pick a Toyota, the national car of KSA.
> 
> BTW I always thought that the most famous Palestinian female youtuber (Maha) was very similar looking to this former Saudi princess (not House of Saud):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very typical Arab look IMO and very beautiful.
> 
> Olive-skin Arab women>pale Arab women every single day of the year, lol.


My father is Jordanian native but has very light skin hence why I assumed he has some mixture of European. I am rather pale for an Arab but I usually get a tan to become a reddish olivish color. My great grandmother was almost as dark as the darker Arabs (because of Sardinia being so isolated from the rest of Europe) and thats why I look less White than my relatives who are mixed with White people. I easily pass for Hispanic, Arab, Indian(ignorance) buy rarely White because of my dark features which happens to my mixed relatives a lot. I agree, darker woman are generally more attractuve that paler woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Longer version:














Philip the Arab said:


> My father is Jordanian native but has very light skin hence why I assumed he has some mixture of European. I am rather pale for an Arab but I usually get a tan to become a reddish olivish color. My great grandmother was almost as dark as the darker Arabs (because of Sardinia being so isolated from the rest of Europe) and thats why I look less White than my relatives who are mixed with White people. I easily pass for Hispanic, Arab, Indian(ignorance) buy rarely White because of my dark features which happens to my mixed relatives a lot. I agree, darker woman are generally more attractuve that paler woman.



I don't care about skin color at all but since it is a topic of discussion on PDF I want to quickly state that "pale/light skin color" does not necessarily have anything to do with Europe. White skin color originates in the Arab world actually (look it up) and you have 10's of millions of Arabs with a pale skin color. It is NATIVE to the region just like all the other types. The only "foreign" element is the Afro-Arab (Black) but since we were all apparently Black once not so foreign again either.

Most Hispanic/Latin people resemble Arabs for a reason. Not talking about the "Indian natives" with obvious Mongoloid features like natives of Bolivia, Peru, nor the people of African origin etc. but the rest. One of the largest ethnic minorities in Latin America are actually Arabs. Spaniards and Portuguese (who were under 800 years of Arab/Berber rule) who migrated in large numbers to Latin America also carried Arab genes with them. So the resemblance is not strange. "Indian" is everything from a Northern Indian (that might resemble an Arab) to a Dravidian Tamil from the South where that resemblance is less obvious to a Mongoloid Burmese looking Indian in the Northeast. India is also one of the most diverse countries (ethnically and racially) in the world.

From which area/region/ of Jordan is your father from if you don't mind me asking and you are probably aware of his lineage as well, I guess? If you know which clan or tribe he belongs to you can usually be able to trace your lineage way back as most Arabs. In fact I don't think that there is a people in this world (on average) that can trace their ancestry as far back as the average Arab can especially in our region. Clan/tribal affiliation is basically our type/version of an aristocracy/nobility (today) hence the focus (much less so nowadays) on ancestry in the old days.

EDIT: Most native Jordanians are of Hijazi origins (including the royal family) and Jordan belongs to Northern Arabia geographically and historically as does Southern Syria. In the future we would be better off to join the same country. We need regional Arab blocs, not more Arab countries when we already have 20+. People need to be more educated about the historical realities and understand that all those small Arab nations can do little on their own. Look at the many small GCC states. Anyway that is another discussion altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Al Watan Al Arabi 

Looks like you got banned? See you back soon inA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Al Watan Al Arabi
> 
> Looks like you got banned? See you back soon inA.


I hate the mods on this forum. There should at least be a voting session for mods where they decide whether to ban a member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> I hate the mods on this forum. There should at least be a voting session for mods where they decide whether to ban a member.



I have nothing against the mods, but yeah they should be easier on him. It's okay to have some fun posts with other members once in awhile. Don't think he should be banned for that. Another issue though is people often misunderstand each other or have bad reading comprehension so some accuse Saif of saying things he doesn't intend to get across because they misunderstand. And then they start tagging mods and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I have nothing against the mods, but yeah they should be easier on him. It's okay to have some fun posts with other members once in awhile. Don't think he should be banned for that. Another issue though is people often misunderstand each other or have bad reading comprehension so some accuse Saif of saying things he doesn't intend to get across because they misunderstand. And then they start tagging mods and what not.


The Pakistani mods also have a clear bias towards Pakistani members. There really should be an Arab mod, as well as a mod for each countries forum on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> The Pakistani mods also have a clear bias towards Pakistani members. There really should be an Arab mod, as well as a mod for each countries forum on here.



They said they were considering it but idk happened. I don't think they are biased, I just think he got banned in a flame war with one of the Iranian guys. The Iraqi guys got banned too. I haven't been banned in awhile, they cut me a break sometimes. In the past I would get banned all the time, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Philip the Arab said:


> The Pakistani mods also have a clear bias towards Pakistani members. There really should be an Arab mod, as well as a mod for each countries forum on here.


PAKISTAN DEFENSE FORUM
Shall I spell it out again?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Pakhtoon yum said:


> PAKISTAN DEFENSE FORUM
> Shall I spell it out again?


Than why create other sub-forums? No need for Indian, BD, Arab, Russian...


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Philip the Arab said:


> Than why create other sub-forums? No need for Indian, BD, Arab, Russian...


You didn't have to join if your going to cry about bias. Is anyone forcing them to join it? No, soo.....why complain? 

And there is no bias, you say BS and you face the consequences. No matter who you are or what flag you hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Pakhtoon yum said:


> You didn't have to join if your going to cry about bias. Is anyone forcing them to join it? No, soo.....why complain?
> 
> And there is no bias, you say BS and you face the consequences. No matter who you are or what flag you hold.


Everyone has bias period.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Philip the Arab said:


> Everyone has bias period.


Then stop complaining cupcake


----------



## Philip the Arab

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Then stop complaining cupcake


Don't call me cupcake bub. Ignoring you, because you obviously have very low IQ and don't understand the concept of complaining in hopes of change.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Philip the Arab said:


> Don't call me cupcake bub. Ignoring you, because you obviously have very low IQ and don't understand the concept of complaining in hopes of change.


That's funny cause I think the exact samething, regarding you. There is no bias so stop spreading BS


----------



## The SC

Palestinian Debka... this Arab culture from Iraq to Morocco.. Usrael can try to hit what it wants.. It can't win at the end..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humble Analyst

I have Arab lineage from my father side and his forefathers migrated to areas which are now Pakistan in late sixteenth century. I am of Pakistani origin. While my father knew some Arabic and attended Jamia Azhar but I just read Holy Quran and it’s translation.
I do like Middle Eastern food and my Sisters cook a few Arab dishes as they lived in KSA with their husbands and Kabsa or Maqboos is my favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

My blood is Palestinian:


----------



## Philip the Arab

Viva la @Khafee
Viva la @Al Watan Al Arabi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Humble Analyst said:


> I have Arab lineage from my father side and his forefathers migrated to areas which are now Pakistan in late sixteenth century. I am of Pakistani origin. While my father knew some Arabic and attended Jamia Azhar but I just read Holy Quran and it’s translation.
> I do like Middle Eastern food and my Sister cook a few Arab dishes as they lived in KSA with their husbands and Kabsa or Maqboos is my favourite.



Azhar in Egypt? Nice. It is a really big Islamic institution in the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Humble Analyst

Falcon29 said:


> Azhar in Egypt? Nice. It is a really big Islamic institution in the Arab world.


Yes please he attended for a few months

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> My blood is Palestinian:



I don't want to sound horrible to my people but I can't take pride in this stuff. Any kind of nationalism to me feels fake and wrong in many ways. And I feel that way about every single nationality. Like they are trying to find cause/purpose in nationalism when obeying the Creator makes a lot more sense.


----------



## The SC

Falcon29 said:


> I don't want to sound horrible to my people but I can't take pride in this stuff. Any kind of nationalism to me feels fake and wrong in many ways. And I feel that way about every single nationality. Like they are trying to find cause/purpose in nationalism when obeying the Creator makes a lot more sense.


Good.. but beyond nationalism, the sense of belonging is a basic need of humans.. it is just nature.. as made by God..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> Good.. but beyond nationalism, the sense of belonging is a basic need of humans.. it is just nature.. as made by God..



Agree but feel like a semitic empire in the ME rather than nation states would be a lot more fascinating. Nation states don't fascinate me, lol.


----------



## Nilgiri

Falcon29 said:


> Agree but feel like a semitic empire in the ME rather than nation states would be a lot more fascinating. Nation states don't fascinate me, lol.



Would this conceptually stretch from morocco to iraq? 

Turkey + Caucasus on the north.....Iran to the East, Arabian Sea to the south east..... and saharan expanse to the south....mediterranean to the north and west and atlantic to the west?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nilgiri said:


> Would this conceptually stretch from morocco to iraq?
> 
> Turkey + Caucasus on the north.....Iran to the East, Arabian Sea to the south east..... and saharan expanse to the south....mediterranean to the north and west and atlantic to the west?



Probably not honestly, lol. Iranians don't fall in that category, it would be sort of like previous Levant regions with some of Iraq/Egypt/Ethopia in the mix. It would be cooler than having some artificial nation states. And it makes a lot more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Falcon29 said:


> Probably not honestly, lol. Iranians don't fall in that category, it would be sort of like previous Levant regions with some of Iraq/Egypt/Ethopia in the mix. It would be cooler than having some artificial nation states. And it makes a lot more sense.



Yeah i mean iran, turkey etc as the immediately bordering countries to you....that define your borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah i mean iran, turkey etc as the immediately bordering countries to you....that define your borders.



Turks and Iranians aren't semites, but I wonder how they would all get along in one empire or state. I don't think it will work well. And even the Jewish and Arab semites will compete over power. It's very unrealistic but in principle sounds cool. It would emphasize cultural richness of the region more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> Turks and Iranians aren't semites, but I wonder how they would all get along in one empire or state. I don't think it will work well. And even the Jewish and Arab semites will compete over power. It's very unrealistic but in principle sounds cool. It would emphasize cultural richness of the region more.



Well, the native Arabs and Assyrians are Semitic in those 2 countries.

Genetically around half of all Iranians and Turks (Anatolians) are Semitic in origin as confirmed by DNA. Both of them have been Arabized to a large extend anyway.
In the case of Anatolians they have just been Turkified and in the case of Iranians (who are all mostly natives) they adopted an Indo-Iranian language due to small invasions of Central Asian nomads from Andronovo in modern-day Kazakhstan. For instance the oldest civilization found in Iran were the Elamites next door to Iraq and Eastern Arabia. They did not speak an Indo-Iranian language but a language more closely related to Semitic. Their culture too was closely related. In fact they are grouped alongside Mesopotamian civilizations and were mostly based in Al-Ahwaz which is geographically tied to Mesopotamia.

Only in the Arab world (in the region) do you find civilizations and peoples who have remained true to their origins throughout. That is why fellow Semitic peoples and Afro-Asiatic peoples were this quickly "Arabized" and prior to that "Aramaicized". It was a natural and internal process rather than outside invasions from foreigners. 

@Arsalan have you seen my PM's to you? Send them a few minutes ago. Kindly take a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> Well, the native Arabs and Assyrians are Semitic in those 2 countries.
> 
> Genetically around half of all Iranians and Turks (Anatolians) are Semitic in origin as confirmed by DNA. Both of them have been Arabized to a large extend anyway.
> In the case of Anatolians they have just been Turkified and in the case of Iranians (who are all mostly natives) they adopted an Indo-Iranian language due to small invasions of Central Asian nomads from Andronovo in modern-day Kazakhstan. For instance the oldest civilization found in Iran were the Elamites next door to Iraq and Eastern Arabia. They did not speak an Indo-Iranian language but a language more closely related to Semitic. Their culture too was closely related. In fact they are grouped alongside Mesopotamian civilizations and were mostly based in Al-Ahwaz which is geographically tied to Mesopotamia.
> 
> Only in the Arab world (in the region) do you find civilizations and peoples who have remained true to their origins throughout. That is why fellow Semitic peoples and Afro-Asiatic peoples were this quickly "Arabized" and prior to that "Aramaicized". It was a natural and internal process rather than outside invasions from foreigners.
> 
> @Arsalan have you seen my PM's to you? Send them a few minutes ago. Kindly take a look.



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*
Watch from 8:40 minutes into the video until the end. Amazing. 
*
Actually looking past a linguistic connection, the genetic connection makes sense as well since most Europeans are actually descendants of Afro-Asiatic speaking Neolithic peoples from the modern-day Arab world/Middle East as confirmed by every DNA test in existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> @Arsalan have you seen my PM's to you? Send them a few minutes ago. Kindly take a look.


Yes, its sorted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Nilgiri said:


> Welcome back!


Banned again!!!! Oooooooh dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Wilhelm II said:


> Banned again!!!! Oooooooh dear


In aviation, it is called touch and go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@Arsalan 

Why was he banned again?


----------



## Arsalan

Falcon29 said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> Why was he banned again?


He was not BANNED! He was earned. Multiple warnings resulted in a ban. The main issue with the posts was the racial tone. Off topic and not required in the those threads, everything was being turned into a racial argument. Multiple earnings were issued and multiple posts were deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Arsalan said:


> He was not BANNED! He was earned. Multiple warnings resulted in a ban. The main issue with the posts was the racial tone. Off topic and not required in the those threads, everything was being turned into a racial argument. Multiple earnings were issued and multiple posts were deleted.



It was off topic but I didn't see what you mean by racial tone. Him and that one other again are genuinely interested in that kind of history and it is mostly civilized between them. I would have just moved their posts elsewhere or banned them from posting in the thread.


----------



## Arsalan

Falcon29 said:


> It was off topic but I didn't see what you mean by racial tone. Him and that one other again are genuinely interested in that kind of history and it is mostly civilized between them. I would have just moved their posts elsewhere or banned them from posting in the thread.


The posts were discussing the origins of difference races, debating on Persians being arabs, arabs being superior or not!! I can assure you that if i have seen 10 posts from him 8 or 9 were racial in nature and NOT related to topic. If you want i can try and find some of those to share with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> @Arsalan
> 
> Why was he banned again?


Too much individual power for each mod that is why. It should be a democratic process.


----------



## Falcon29

@HannibalBarca

How is the state of Tunis nowadays following the revolution of 2011? I hear from many Tunisians that life is still hard there but are people happy with political transition that took place? Btw are Tunisians mostly Arabs or some berbers? And are you Arab or have other roots? I never knew what Imaghisee was, apparently it is like an ethnic background in Morocco and I think Tunisia/Algeria too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Philip the Arab said:


> Too much individual power for each mod that is why. It should be a democratic process.



Now you got banned too heh. See you back soon hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nilgiri said:


> Now you got banned too heh. See you back soon hopefully.



Everyone here seems to get banned, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> How is the state of Tunis nowadays following the revolution of 2011? I hear from many Tunisians that life is still hard there but are people happy with political transition that took place? Btw are Tunisians mostly Arabs or some berbers? And are you Arab or have other roots? I never knew what Imaghisee was, apparently it is like an ethnic background in Morocco and I think Tunisia/Algeria too.



I hope Algeria and Sudan follow Tunisian route and successful in their transition into democracy. Until so far there is no Algerian troops dare to shoot the demonstrator, it is a good sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> I hope Algeria and Sudan follow Tunisian route and successful in their transition into democracy. Until so far there is no Algerian troops dare to shoot the demonstrator, it is a good sign.



Yes indeed brother I am impressed by Algeria. There have been some minor incidents on the ground but Algerian people seem to have a real unity of some sort and they were prepared for their demonstrations as well as what they want to achieve. I don't think it is over yet but they at least have a plan and are consistently implementing it. 

Sudan kind of came out of nowhere and has been more tense. It's also a confusing situation as far as how it continues to develop. I wish them the best too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Looks like Philip and Hijazi both got a month long ban, lol. We will see you both back soon.  

This will interest Hijazi:

*Successful birth of Arabian leopard cubs ‘new beacon of hope’ in Saudi bid to save species from extinction: Culture minister*
*




*
*



*
ALULA: The birth of two Arabian leopard cubs has been hailed as a “new beacon of hope” in Saudia Arabia’s bid to reintroduce the critically endangered big cat back into the wild.

The Saudi Royal Commission for AlUla (RCU) revealed that the male and female cubs, born on April 26 at the Prince Saud Al-Faisal Wildlife Research Center in Taif, had now been vaccinated after passing a crucial 12-week developmental milestone.

The news marks a significant step in the RCU’s breeding program to help preserve and eventually reintroduce the subspecies into the north-west of the Kingdom as part of its portfolio of Arabian Leopard Initiatives (ALI).
The commission’s charter aims to deliver a sensitive and responsible transformation of the AlUla region and protect its nature and wildlife.

During the initial 12-week period of the newborn leopards’ lives, they successfully bonded with their 10-year-old mother Hamms (which means “whisper” in Arabic), learned important behaviors and grew stronger in the seclusion of their den. The cubs will remain with their mother for the next 18 months to two years in line with global best practice for captive breeding programs.

Saudi Minister of Culture and RCU Gov. Prince Badr bin Abdullah bin Farhan Al-Saud, said: “This is a historic moment in our efforts to reintroduce the Arabian leopard to the AlUla region.

“With fewer than an estimated 200 Arabian leopards remaining in the wild globally, this is one of the most critically endangered animals in the world, and these cubs represent a new beacon of hope for the renewal of a subspecies on the brink of extinction. It is our duty to protect, conserve and build population numbers to preserve the species from becoming a footnote of history.

“That is why the RCU is actively championing the revitalization of the Arabian leopard to support the future of this rare and majestic big cat that is native to AlUla,” the prince added.

“The birth of these two cubs will be the first of many as our specialized captive breeding program grows and develops – boosted by the support of local experts, as well as global partners like Panthera.”
....

*http://www.arabnews.com/node/1533636/saudi-arabia*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shaqgenie

Falcon29 said:


> Looks like Philip and Hijazi both got a month long ban, lol. We will see you both back soon.
> 
> This will interest Hijazi:
> 
> *Successful birth of Arabian leopard cubs ‘new beacon of hope’ in Saudi bid to save species from extinction: Culture minister*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ALULA: The birth of two Arabian leopard cubs has been hailed as a “new beacon of hope” in Saudia Arabia’s bid to reintroduce the critically endangered big cat back into the wild.
> 
> The Saudi Royal Commission for AlUla (RCU) revealed that the male and female cubs, born on April 26 at the Prince Saud Al-Faisal Wildlife Research Center in Taif, had now been vaccinated after passing a crucial 12-week developmental milestone.
> 
> The news marks a significant step in the RCU’s breeding program to help preserve and eventually reintroduce the subspecies into the north-west of the Kingdom as part of its portfolio of Arabian Leopard Initiatives (ALI).
> The commission’s charter aims to deliver a sensitive and responsible transformation of the AlUla region and protect its nature and wildlife.
> 
> During the initial 12-week period of the newborn leopards’ lives, they successfully bonded with their 10-year-old mother Hamms (which means “whisper” in Arabic), learned important behaviors and grew stronger in the seclusion of their den. The cubs will remain with their mother for the next 18 months to two years in line with global best practice for captive breeding programs.
> 
> Saudi Minister of Culture and RCU Gov. Prince Badr bin Abdullah bin Farhan Al-Saud, said: “This is a historic moment in our efforts to reintroduce the Arabian leopard to the AlUla region.
> 
> “With fewer than an estimated 200 Arabian leopards remaining in the wild globally, this is one of the most critically endangered animals in the world, and these cubs represent a new beacon of hope for the renewal of a subspecies on the brink of extinction. It is our duty to protect, conserve and build population numbers to preserve the species from becoming a footnote of history.
> 
> “That is why the RCU is actively championing the revitalization of the Arabian leopard to support the future of this rare and majestic big cat that is native to AlUla,” the prince added.
> 
> “The birth of these two cubs will be the first of many as our specialized captive breeding program grows and develops – boosted by the support of local experts, as well as global partners like Panthera.”
> ....
> 
> *http://www.arabnews.com/node/1533636/saudi-arabia*


Nice seeing this happening in Saudi Arabia with this majestic animal. 


Falcon29 said:


> Looks like Philip and Hijazi both got a month long ban, lol. We will see you both back soon.
> 
> This will interest Hijazi:
> 
> *Successful birth of Arabian leopard cubs ‘new beacon of hope’ in Saudi bid to save species from extinction: Culture minister*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ALULA: The birth of two Arabian leopard cubs has been hailed as a “new beacon of hope” in Saudia Arabia’s bid to reintroduce the critically endangered big cat back into the wild.
> 
> The Saudi Royal Commission for AlUla (RCU) revealed that the male and female cubs, born on April 26 at the Prince Saud Al-Faisal Wildlife Research Center in Taif, had now been vaccinated after passing a crucial 12-week developmental milestone.
> 
> The news marks a significant step in the RCU’s breeding program to help preserve and eventually reintroduce the subspecies into the north-west of the Kingdom as part of its portfolio of Arabian Leopard Initiatives (ALI).
> The commission’s charter aims to deliver a sensitive and responsible transformation of the AlUla region and protect its nature and wildlife.
> 
> During the initial 12-week period of the newborn leopards’ lives, they successfully bonded with their 10-year-old mother Hamms (which means “whisper” in Arabic), learned important behaviors and grew stronger in the seclusion of their den. The cubs will remain with their mother for the next 18 months to two years in line with global best practice for captive breeding programs.
> 
> Saudi Minister of Culture and RCU Gov. Prince Badr bin Abdullah bin Farhan Al-Saud, said: “This is a historic moment in our efforts to reintroduce the Arabian leopard to the AlUla region.
> 
> “With fewer than an estimated 200 Arabian leopards remaining in the wild globally, this is one of the most critically endangered animals in the world, and these cubs represent a new beacon of hope for the renewal of a subspecies on the brink of extinction. It is our duty to protect, conserve and build population numbers to preserve the species from becoming a footnote of history.
> 
> “That is why the RCU is actively championing the revitalization of the Arabian leopard to support the future of this rare and majestic big cat that is native to AlUla,” the prince added.
> 
> “The birth of these two cubs will be the first of many as our specialized captive breeding program grows and develops – boosted by the support of local experts, as well as global partners like Panthera.”
> ....
> 
> *http://www.arabnews.com/node/1533636/saudi-arabia*


Majestic animal but I'm totally not Hijazi or Phillip or whatever and find it interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nilgiri said:


> Now you got banned too heh. See you back soon hopefully.


Mods here are bitches. I expressed an opinion and was banned for it.

I said China could copy the tech on AESA radars that F-16Vs have and Eagle got butthurt and banned me. Reason was "flaming" but towards who? Expressing your opinion against Pakistan without insulting anybody is illegal on this forum while India and many other countries are talked shit about.


The accountant said:
PAF do not have source code access to F16s so they cant ...

Black hawk was different story as we didnt have any agreement for safety of that equipment


I said:
China can still look at and copy certain tech in radar like T/R modules, hardware, etc.
Do you think China had source codes for some of their unlicensed aircraft?
And again butthurt cuck mods got salty and decided to unfairly ban me like the dictatorship they are. If they didn't want other countries on this forum expressing views about this Pakistan they don't agree with then 150+ flags shouldn't have been added and country defense forums shouldn't have been added either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Wow, Sharif still gone, Philip again and now Nilgiri, lol. Have fun on your vacation guys.


----------



## Shaqgenie

Falcon29 said:


> Wow, Sharif still gone, Philip again and now Nilgiri, lol. Have fun on your vacation guys.


Don't worry,
 the mods. They IP ban you but VPN is hella easy to use.


----------



## Falcon29

Shaqgenie said:


> Don't worry,
> the mods.



Be careful, you might end up with them too, lol.


----------



## Shaqgenie

Falcon29 said:


> Be careful, you might end up with them too, lol.


Who says I'm not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shaqgenie said:


> Who says I'm not?



So you're Philip or Hijaz??


----------



## Shaqgenie

Falcon29 said:


> So you're Philip or Hijaz??


Sorry, I am not supposed to tell you this. 

Jokes aside here, honestly don't even know what I did tbh. Can't access any info about why I got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shaqgenie said:


> Sorry, I am not supposed to tell you this.
> 
> Jokes aside here, honestly don't even know what I did tbh. Can't access any info about why I got banned.



Lol I should've figured it was you. 

How's everything?


----------



## Shaqgenie

Falcon29 said:


> Lol I should've figured it was you.
> 
> How's everything?


It's good, been hanging with more Palestinians and they a pretty good bunch if I do say myself.
Got banned until August 22 for "rules violation" whatever the f that means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shaqgenie said:


> It's good, been hanging with more Palestinians and they a pretty good bunch if I do say myself.
> Got banned until August 22 for "rules violation" whatever the f that means.



Nice, if you mean Palestinians in Europe I've met a lot of them in Gaza from Sweden and Germany. They seem like educated and cool people. I have some cousins in Europe too. Although I never went to see them yet.

Btw hows life in Europe compared to the US? It seems like Europe is more expensive but everything else is similar. You guys pay too much for automobiles for example, lol.

I get a little preferential treatment on this forum tbh maybe because I'm the only Palestinian. Although in past forums I used I got some permabans by some pretty pissed off admins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fachfouch

You guys need a revolution *flies away*


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Arsalan said:


> He was not BANNED! He was earned. Multiple warnings resulted in a ban. The main issue with the posts was the racial tone. Off topic and not required in the those threads, everything was being turned into a racial argument. Multiple earnings were issued and multiple posts were deleted.





Arsalan said:


> The posts were discussing the origins of difference races, debating on Persians being arabs, arabs being superior or not!! I can assure you that if i have seen 10 posts from him 8 or 9 were racial in nature and NOT related to topic. If you want i can try and find some of those to share with you.



You gave me 1 warning for this post.

Thread name:
Militias are taking over the Iraqi state from the inside
https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/11606395/

"Too many traitors operating under that illegal 2003 constitution (one should wipe a certain body part with it) and a certain regional cancer's interference, are the main reasons for the sorry state of Iraq politically and on many other fronts.

There are many patriots among the youth and people (vast majority) who want to see massive changes occurring so I have high hopes of Iraq regaining its pride and footing in the region. The closer Iraq becomes with fellow Arab countries (as under Al-Abadi) the better for Iraq and Iraqis."​Where exactly are any forum rules being broken here?

(Same thread) that resulted in a ban and warning point number 2.
*
The troll Malik Alashter reply to my harmless post above.*

"Another frustrated person but guess what our body in Iraq is ( staying and expanding ) the term your jahsh wahabies isis were using this term but they vanished under the boots of our mobilization forces I think your body is going to be wiped always Allah revenge for his creatures but it's indeed slowly"

My reply to that kind of absurd post:

"No point even countering this retarded Wilayat al-Faqih drivel from Iranian Mullah regime shills and open supporters of traitors and a rotten foreign-imposed system imposed through occupation."

If the words "retarded" and "cancer" leads to "2 warning points", 99% of the users on this forum would be banned regularly.


*As for your two posts here, that is simply not true. It was a historical discussion between me and an Iranian user that occurred in a civil manner without any insults. Purely historical facts.
*
I am only taking this publicly here as I have nothing to hide nor am I even going to complain about your moderation as I don't bother, just answering your posts here since users mentioned my ban and name in this thread and I wanted to explain myself briefly and show what is up and was is down.
*
In fact you can ban me for this post as well as clearly you guys (moderation team - fair to say not all of the moderators though) CONTRARY to the Pakistani people AND government/military establishment that rules the country, seem adverse to the 500 million+ Arabs and 20+ Arab countries and the Arab users who once were active on PDF or the very few who are left, given the Arab exodus from PDF over the years.*



Falcon29 said:


> Looks like Philip and Hijazi both got a month long ban, lol. We will see you both back soon.
> 
> This will interest Hijazi:
> 
> *Successful birth of Arabian leopard cubs ‘new beacon of hope’ in Saudi bid to save species from extinction: Culture minister*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ALULA: The birth of two Arabian leopard cubs has been hailed as a “new beacon of hope” in Saudia Arabia’s bid to reintroduce the critically endangered big cat back into the wild.
> 
> The Saudi Royal Commission for AlUla (RCU) revealed that the male and female cubs, born on April 26 at the Prince Saud Al-Faisal Wildlife Research Center in Taif, had now been vaccinated after passing a crucial 12-week developmental milestone.
> 
> The news marks a significant step in the RCU’s breeding program to help preserve and eventually reintroduce the subspecies into the north-west of the Kingdom as part of its portfolio of Arabian Leopard Initiatives (ALI).
> The commission’s charter aims to deliver a sensitive and responsible transformation of the AlUla region and protect its nature and wildlife.
> 
> During the initial 12-week period of the newborn leopards’ lives, they successfully bonded with their 10-year-old mother Hamms (which means “whisper” in Arabic), learned important behaviors and grew stronger in the seclusion of their den. The cubs will remain with their mother for the next 18 months to two years in line with global best practice for captive breeding programs.
> 
> Saudi Minister of Culture and RCU Gov. Prince Badr bin Abdullah bin Farhan Al-Saud, said: “This is a historic moment in our efforts to reintroduce the Arabian leopard to the AlUla region.
> 
> “With fewer than an estimated 200 Arabian leopards remaining in the wild globally, this is one of the most critically endangered animals in the world, and these cubs represent a new beacon of hope for the renewal of a subspecies on the brink of extinction. It is our duty to protect, conserve and build population numbers to preserve the species from becoming a footnote of history.
> 
> “That is why the RCU is actively championing the revitalization of the Arabian leopard to support the future of this rare and majestic big cat that is native to AlUla,” the prince added.
> 
> “The birth of these two cubs will be the first of many as our specialized captive breeding program grows and develops – boosted by the support of local experts, as well as global partners like Panthera.”
> ....
> 
> *http://www.arabnews.com/node/1533636/saudi-arabia*



Wonderful news indeed. The Arabian Leopard is truly a majestic animal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

That's bad if you got banned for that. Also that 'Iraqi' guy I'm pretty sure is Iranian that got Iraqi citizenship. If he really is Iraqi then that is even more pathetic. He's an Irani firster and puts their interests before interests of his people, sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

Very touching song from Indonesian singer, Hadad Alwi (He is an Arab Indonesian)






@jamahir bro you should hear also 

Another good singer from Indonesia who used to cover Arabic Nashid

This is the song for Prophet Muhammad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Falcon29 @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Very touching song from Indonesian singer, Hadad Alwi (He is an Arab Indonesian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamahir bro you should hear also
> 
> Another good singer from Indonesia who used to cover Arabic Nashid
> 
> This is the song for Prophet Muhammad



Nice bro, indeed we only get granted Paradise by the mercy of our Lord even if we only have good deeds. He looks Egyptian btw, he probably is half. 

Eid Mubarak to you too and everyone else here. We enter new year in Islamic calendar hopefully the year ahead is a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Nice bro, indeed we only get granted Paradise by the mercy of our Lord even if we only have good deeds. He looks Egyptian btw, he probably is half.
> 
> Eid Mubarak to you too and everyone else here. We enter new year in Islamic calendar hopefully the year ahead is a good one.



Many Arab in Indonesia are indeed already half blood. 

Thank you bro, Eid Mubarak to you as well. I think we face tough time in the Muslim world with so many ongoing wars happening and political Islam are getting many hurdles in many Muslim world, particularly in Egypt. Even in Indonesia, PKS (Justice and Well fare Party) got very huge fine for just making a minor mistake. But I hope in personal level we are all getting much better spiritually and have better relation with Allah SWT.

From what I learn our ibadah should be filled with love to Allah. There is Islamic preacher I know who always cry every time he preach at Jumah prayer and also during prayer. This kind of persons are rare nowadays and is an example of how strong a bond between Allah and His creation can be. My mother who always do long Tahajjud prayer every night also always cry every time she sees Ka'bah on Youtube. He watch Youtube on big TV screen so it is big enough for any one having strong bond with Allah to start crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

كل عام وانتم بخير​








Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr
*



*



البائكة الجنوبية الشرقية: 412هـ - 1021م by aboumyriam2000, on Flickr



by birklund, on Flickr


The Palace - ( An Najaf - Iraq) by Hussain Isa, on Flickr



Shrine of Husayn ibn ‘Alī, Karbala, Iraq by james_gordon_losangeles, on Flickr





​May Allah (swt) bestow his blessings upon us, our dear ones, lessen the suffering of those that suffer the most, give our leaders foresight and guide us to become better Muslims and humans. The Muslim world and the whole world in fact is badly in need of it all and much more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> @jamahir bro you should hear also



Thanks for the tag. Eid Mubarak.

There are a few songs whose religious content I like :

1. I was introduced by @Zibago ( Eid Mubarak, Z ) to "Main Abdul Kadir hoon" ( I am Abdul Kadir - in the religious sense ) from the Pakistani TV serial of the same name. The plot is interesting and the song is melodious and emotional.

2. "Aye Khuda" from the Hindi film Murder 2. I especially like the line "Main hi hoon woh jo rehmat se gira" which literally means "I am the one who has fallen from the grace of God" which I take to mean a fallen angel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> Thanks for the tag. Eid Mubarak.
> 
> There are a few songs whose religious content I like :
> 
> 1. I was introduced by @Zibago ( Eid Mubarak, Z ) to "Main Abdul Kadir hoon" ( I am Abdul Kadir - in the religious sense ) from the Pakistani TV serial of the same name. The plot is interesting and the song is melodious and emotional.
> 
> 2. "Aye Khuda" from the Hindi film Murder 2. I especially like the line "Main hi hoon woh jo rehmat se gira" which literally means "I am the one who has fallen from the grace of God" which I take to mean a fallen angel.



Your welcome bro, 

The first song seems to me is more on romantic between man and woman, and the second song looks like a guy who believe in Christianity 

A very good reminder from Quran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Indos said:


> The first song seems to me is more on romantic between man and woman



As the serial's plot will tell you, it is the journey of an innocent young man who becomes spoiled, then regrets that, then turns into a mullah, then comes back to "normal". 

@Zibago , am I right ??



Indos said:


> and the second song looks like a guy who believe in Christianity



Well, the sentiment ( the lyrics ) can easily be of a Muslim background.

Please read this page which has the translation to that song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

jamahir said:


> Thanks for the tag. Eid Mubarak.
> 
> There are a few songs whose religious content I like :
> 
> 1. I was introduced by @Zibago ( Eid Mubarak, Z ) to "Main Abdul Kadir hoon" ( I am Abdul Kadir - in the religious sense ) from the Pakistani TV serial of the same name. The plot is interesting and the song is melodious and emotional.
> 
> 2. "Aye Khuda" from the Hindi film Murder 2. I especially like the line "Main hi hoon woh jo rehmat se gira" which literally means "I am the one who has fallen from the grace of God" which I take to mean a fallen angel.


Red Eid Mubarak my commie friend 



jamahir said:


> As the serial's plot will tell you, it is the journey of an innocent young man who becomes spoiled, then regrets that, then turns into a mullah, then comes back to "normal".
> 
> @Zibago , am I right ??


Eh more or less the more I get older the better I understand it how its basically a drama on self discovery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> As the serial's plot will tell you, it is the journey of an innocent young man who becomes spoiled, then regrets that, then turns into a mullah, then comes back to "normal".
> 
> @Zibago , am I right ??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the sentiment ( the lyrics ) can easily be of a Muslim background.
> 
> Please read this page which has the translation to that song.



Ya, I have read the translation, it is true particularly if you put Islamic context on it. Hearing spiritual song is good for our heart and it is also part of Dhikir in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Falcon29 said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> How is the state of Tunis nowadays following the revolution of 2011? I hear from many Tunisians that life is still hard there but are people happy with political transition that took place? Btw are Tunisians mostly Arabs or some berbers? And are you Arab or have other roots? I never knew what Imaghisee was, apparently it is like an ethnic background in Morocco and I think Tunisia/Algeria too.





Indos said:


> I hope Algeria and Sudan follow Tunisian route and successful in their transition into democracy. Until so far there is no Algerian troops dare to shoot the demonstrator, it is a good sign.





Falcon29 said:


> Yes indeed brother I am impressed by Algeria. There have been some minor incidents on the ground but Algerian people seem to have a real unity of some sort and they were prepared for their demonstrations as well as what they want to achieve. I don't think it is over yet but they at least have a plan and are consistently implementing it.
> 
> Sudan kind of came out of nowhere and has been more tense. It's also a confusing situation as far as how it continues to develop. I wish them the best too.




Hi, was out for a long time from PDF... Personal life and increase toxicity in here...
Just came her today to see ppl piece of mind on the Hong Kong event... Since they are now called Terros by China... Was Wondering if Pro-Chinese PDFians were all hear and soul on it...

As for TN, all good... TN never had a problem after the revo when it comes to Politics... what I meant by that... is not that the political maiden is peaceful and everyone is happy by it... but in TN we didn't get that feeling of " Will a coup happen? will X or Y take it by force? Will we fight for X or Y etc..." and that since the first election back in the days...
TN are and fell like any Arabs... But no one is dumb or stupid to think that their DNA is 100% as any Arab tribes around Mecca /Medina... Being an Arab doesn't mean being 100% of it... look at the Iranians... where a good part of them are more "Arabs" in term of DNA than some "Arabs" in the region and yet rejecting that identification.
Same goes all around the region... Who can say he isn't mixed... The Arab region is one of the most diverse ethnic maiden...
As for me, I'm mixed blood. EU/AR

As for the Revo, I will say it again... TN revo is special, no other country in the arab world had the conditions we had. We are among the highest educated pop in the region... We are extremely Homogeneous(ethnically/religious)... We had a slight different history compared to others, when it comes to individual freedom and that since the Independence and We are among if not the only country where those who could take power by force ie the Army was non existent...

As for DZ, there is a lot of similarities with TN, Education lvl/History etc... But what people feared is the Army vs Family confrontation and the people inbtw, but thankfully it seems one side tried to play the "good Cop" card first... in hope to gain some stability and lets be honest... Hoping to keep their future alive... Right now in Algeria... it's a bit how TN was just after Ben ali left... The most important point will be how things will be if the one they put in power doesn't answer ppl wishes... will they acknowledge his time in power and vote for someone else later on, like in TN or will they put their "blind love" on someone else in mid game and push him to be the new Hero... like in Egypt...

Will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@HannibalBarca 

عودة سليمه أخونا هنبل 

Yes, the Hong Kong situation looks pretty serious and getting worse. I understood the reason for protests but I still have to learn about the place Hong Kong has in China. Apparently they are Chinese but have more Western culture and govern themselves partially or something. 

Had no idea you were mixed, that's cool. There are some others here like that as well. 

Interesting about DZ. Like you said it appears one side of army tried granting the people some wishes but there is still more to it indeed. I don't think they will follow Sisi model, a lot of Algerians already warning the military of that. But, at same time don't know what they will do. I wonder if we ever young candidates for president or something. Why it's always old people is strange to me. Or at least not too old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

Do you believe in Moroccan black magic/baraka things so many Arabs are accusing Moroccans of? I have come accross these sayings recently in person warnings me of Morocco/Moroccan women in general which I at first took as a joke but it seems people take it serious.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Do you believe in Moroccan black magic/baraka things so many Arabs are accusing Moroccans of? I have come accross these sayings recently in person warnings me of Morocco/Moroccan women in general which I at first took as a joke but it seems people take it serious.



Is that not more of a Berber thing seeing that most Moroccan immigrants/migrants in the Netherlands are Berber if I am not wrong?

I have heard about that rumor as well but I have no clue how accurate it is. Probably nonsense.

Superstitions are not a rare thing anyway in the Arab world. Some people mix old pre-Islamic beliefs (legends) with jinns and the whole evil eye etc. I think the latter is more prevalent in Morocco (and such beliefs in general) among the rural Berber minority of Morocco.

As for Moroccan women, I have heard rumors of another "nature" but as you know there is often much unfunded prejudice out there.

The Moroccans that I have interacted with (even the Berbers) are on most fronts very similar to other Arabs, dialect aside. Depends on the Moroccan dialect of course as some are quite similar.

BTW can the leeches that are sitting in the Iraqi parliament not do something about this?






Simultaneously you have pro-Kord propaganda emerging in Western pamphlets (so-called media) time and time again as usual.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ey-return-idUSKBN1D91XL?utm_source=reddit.com

Yet to see positive and genuine news posted about any Arab country in Western media. Always the same nonsense. Probably controlled by Zionists (not joking as Jewish influence in the Western, especially American and British press is a well-known thing) in particular in the US.

Saw this video as well recently:






Not sure how accurate it is, but if true this is bad news once again. Add to that the whole ongoing problem with water disputes (Furat and Dijlah) and diminishing water resources within Iraq coupled with a growing population and a small coastline. Not even from an environmental perspective does it make much sense for the existing Arab countries of the Middle East to have such a siege mentality. If a regional federal state emerged such problems could be solved on a grand scale as that is what is needed to solve those problems if you ask me. Instead we have some idiots thinking about their own personal fiefdoms and dreaming about their city, region etc. becoming "independent".

Even if you have zero inclinations for any regional or Arab cooperation, simple logic would dictate that you will be in the wrong (sometime in the future long after we are dead) with how things are going right now.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Is that not more of a Berber thing seeing that most Moroccan immigrants/migrants in the Netherlands are Berber if I am not wrong?
> 
> I have heard about that rumor as well but I have no clue how accurate it is. Probably nonsense.
> 
> Superstitions are not a rare thing anyway in the Arab world. Some people mix old pre-Islamic beliefs (legends) with jinns and the whole evil eye etc. I think the latter is more prevalent in Morocco (and such beliefs in general) among the rural Berber minority of Morocco.
> 
> As for Moroccan women, I have heard rumors of another "nature" but as you know there is often much unfunded prejudice out there.
> 
> The Moroccans that I have interacted with (even the Berbers) are on most fronts very similar to other Arabs, dialect aside. Depends on the Moroccan dialect of course as some are quite similar.
> 
> BTW can the leeches that are sitting in the Iraqi parliament not do something about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simultaneously you have pro-Kord propaganda emerging in Western pamphlets (so-called media) time and time again as usual.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ey-return-idUSKBN1D91XL?utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Yet to see positive and genuine news posted about any Arab country in Western media. Always the same nonsense. Probably controlled by Zionists (not joking as Jewish influence in the Western, especially American and British press is a well-known thing) in particular in the US.



Iraq's MP's are taking a lot of money and buying up property abroad, they don't care about that. It's a tough situation, the army and other security forces protect the system whilst the system is cancer. People can't attack the army because ISIS would benefit which is an even bigger cancer.

Deadlocked situation and there won't be any coup, unlikely. I must say I feel bad for Basra, all that wealth and such a shithole. We're long past 2003, long past 1991 but they are using the same excuses. There really is nothing that we can do as individuals unless protests on a major scale emerge and then we can only be a part of it. Such protests bring major risks with them though as we know (Arab spring).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> Iraq's MP's are taking a lot of money and buying up property abroad, they don't care about that. It's a tough situation, the army and other security forces protect the system whilst the system is cancer. People can't attack the army because ISIS would benefit which is an even bigger cancer.
> 
> Deadlocked situation and there won't be any coup, unlikely. I must say I feel bad for Basra, all that wealth and such a shithole. We're long past 2003, long past 1991 but they are using the same excuses. There really is nothing that we can do as individuals unless protests on a major scale emerge and then we can only be a part of it. Such protests bring major risks with them though as we know (Arab spring).



Well, corruption is rampant but surely there must be honest Iraqi patriots among the current so-called "elite" (in reality the real Iraqi elite is mostly abroad but that is another discussion) and political system (army included) that are willing to uproot that cancerous, corrupt and insufficient system from the roots. You will probably think that I am obsessed about the Iranian Mullah regime but a lot of the current problems is their doing and their local loyal "partners". Moreover Iran loves to see a weak Iraq too which they can easily attempt to try to control through their proxies and which enables them to flood the country with cheap and very bad Iranian produce.

The interesting thing is that the Iraqi Sunni Arab parts of Iraq, while much more unstable, and not having much oil or gas in comparison, are doing (or at least were pre-ISIS) much better in terms of basic infrastructure etc.

Problem is that supposed change should happen within the system to make such changes the least damaging. Most people will just follow what their leaders/the system is doing.

Same thing in KSA. If say some very conservative people were ruling KSA currently and wanted to keep the old status quo intact, if people rebelled and wanted some of the reforms to occur which have been seen in recent years, the regime/system would probably deal with them with a harsh hand. Instead if they lead as an example, people won't rebel or complain much.

Something similar is needed in Iraq from people within the system. It's incredibly difficult as the power is spread among numerous influential figures, parties etc. while in KSA it is centralized. 16 years of a corrupt system is hard to destroy.

As you say any unrest will be used by ISIS and also Kurds to weaken the central government so a revolution (wides-scale) is not the right thing to do.

However if this shit continues for say another 10 years, then I think that a lot of locals will lose their patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Battle of Waterloo 

You go flamewar Saudi threads then cry to mods to get Arabian banned. I don't get it. I thought you were an adult.


----------



## The SC

CamelGuy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Do you believe in Moroccan black magic/baraka things so many Arabs are accusing Moroccans of? I have come accross these sayings recently in person warnings me of Morocco/Moroccan women in general which I at first took as a joke but it seems people take it serious.


----------



## UmairNawaz

CamelGuy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Do you believe in Moroccan black magic/baraka things so many Arabs are accusing Moroccans of? I have come accross these sayings recently in person warnings me of Morocco/Moroccan women in general which I at first took as a joke but it seems people take it serious.


I believe in it... my Arabs friends father was forced into a relationship by a Moroccan women who threatened black magic on his family if he did not impregnate her.


----------



## The SC

UmairNawaz said:


> I believe in it... my Arabs friends father was forced into a relationship by a Moroccan women who threatened black magic on his family if he did not impregnate her.


Magic affects only the ignorants who believe in it..


----------



## UmairNawaz

The SC said:


> Magic affects only the ignorants who believe in it..


Isn't Sifr Islamic?


----------



## The SC

UmairNawaz said:


> Isn't Sifr Islamic?


Expend on that a bit.. you question is no clear..Sifr in Arabic means zero..
I guess you mean Sihr..no it is not Islamic.. it predates Islam..that asks believers not to believe in it..


----------



## UmairNawaz

The SC said:


> Expend on that a bit.. you question is no clear..Sifr in Arabic means zero..
> I guess you mean Sihr..no it is not Islamic.. it predates Islam..that asks believers not to believe in it..


Yes I meant Sihr and had a brainfart. Don't Islamic scholars believe in black magic?


----------



## Indos

UmairNawaz said:


> Yes I meant Sihr and had a brainfart. Don't Islamic scholars believe in black magic?



I think black magic is something to be believed, our prophet is one of the victim though. My aunt when she was still 5 years old also get affected by back magic, from being fat she turn skinny. There is a black magic in West Sumatra who suck the blood of little kids for the sake of improving their magic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmairNawaz

Indos said:


> I think black magic is something to be believed, our prophet is one of the victim though. My aunt when she was still 5 years old also get affected by back magic, from being fat she turn skinny. There is a black magic in West Sumatra who suck the blood of little kids for the sake of improving their magic.


Evil eye is real of course, but I think those are myths in West Sumatra.


----------



## The SC

UmairNawaz said:


> Yes I meant Sihr and had a brainfart. Don't Islamic scholars believe in black magic?


They don't, but they know its psychological effect on ignorant people..If you have deep belief in God, nothing can affect you, because that alone will protect your psyche against any psychological manipulation..


----------



## Philip the Arab

F16Block72 said:


> Falcon here, this forum has unfortunately become a laughing stock due to Iranian members trolling the ME section and posting so much misinformation that I'm not gonna participate in it anymore. So I'm out guys, enjoy your time here if you remain.
> 
> I don't like immature discussions and my focus is on current events which we obviously can't discuss rationally.


Yeah, I agree... This forum has became shit because of obvious bias towards banning Arabs because of Iranian asshats and the mods that side with them. I will miss talking to you, and hope you can come back whenever you think this forum becomes better than what it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

F16Block72 said:


> Falcon here, this forum has unfortunately become a laughing stock due to Iranian members trolling the ME section and posting so much misinformation that I'm not gonna participate in it anymore. So I'm out guys, enjoy your time here if you remain.
> 
> I don't like immature discussions and my focus is on current events which we obviously can't discuss rationally.



PDF has turned into a troll-infested forum ages ago, unfortunately. 95% of all Arab users left for a reason. Dubious moderation at times too. Anti-Arab cretins that can only bark in front of their tiny computer screens in their basements (will change nothing on the ground) and Farsi Mullah propaganda 24/7. We will stay in touch elsewhere, I suggest.



Philip the Arab said:


> Yeah, I agree... This forum has became shit because of obvious bias towards banning Arabs because of Iranian asshats and the mods that side with them. I will miss talking to you, and hope you can come back whenever you think this forum becomes better than what it is now.



Can only echo that. If Falcon is leaving permanently, I will leave as well, this time not for 1 year but permanently. No point staying with the already tiny amount of Arab users, dwindling further.

I stopped taking anything seriously on PDF. Don't bother engaging in any serious debate whatsoever unless I know the user, as it is a waste of time otherwise due to the trolling. PDF as a whole is dying as well. Half as active as once. It will only get worse in the future as all forums are dying. Twitter is where to be at nowadays and thankfully there is a huge Arab presence there. Lots to talk about and much more international as well for obvious reasons.

Anyway some more positive news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161272476975992832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Menace2Society said:


> Short answer I have a belief in God but believe monotheistic teachings are corrupted by man which includes Islam. Hadith is an abomination and I have gone through authentic and so called unauthentic. The message is pure. There is a longer answer for another thread maybe.
> 
> The bashing fundamentlist Islamic thought gets is justified and it will become more intense as time goes on. This is the natural course.



Don't let other Muslims push you away from God. Misguidance in the Muslim world is its peak, especially in Islamic/spiritual sense. However, this is not in my or your control and you shouldn't let it affect your relationship with God. Join regular Sunni Islam and focus on establishing prayer and always ask your Lord for guidance. I'm sure you are young, below 21/22 and your thoughts will level around 21/22. I went through a similar phase like yours and today I'm a much better Muslim than what I used to be. Sometimes experiences like these have a reason. But, you need to repent like I did, because that sin will not be forgiven after death.


----------



## Falcon29

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 

My post had nothing to do with Kashmir or political causes. I figured you were trolling so I didn't respond, in case you aren't, it was very obvious I was referring to general mindset of average Muslim and how to deal with some matters. The online 'scene' I was talking about were the toxic channels or pages among those sites and not withdrawing from those sites completely. Such as those alt right figures or anti-Islam 'Imams' or anything else. Either address them on moderate basis with well thought out posts are better to leave them to drown in their own poison and not give them any attention. 

And the rest of overall gist of my post was we need to improve our societies and overall character for the sake of ourselves and not because I'm ashamed of being Muslim or don't like Islam. Which is nonsense, like I told others, go pray istikharah ask God who is a better a Muslim Falcon29 or me. 

So apparently self improvement is wrong to some of you guys and thank God we will not deal with such people when Allah sends the Mahdi. At that time you guys ideas are gonna go in the garbage and you will have to sit and down listen or dare take up the challenge of challenging God. 

@AfrazulMandal 

Who said anything about Nazi's and what are you talking about, alt-right? Btw, my post had nothing to do with politics and more with general character of average Muslim. Like Oscar said we need to work on being better humans. And also start tackling social issues we face. Without foregoing any political cause. I don't know who told you guys that self improvement means abandoning Kashmir and Palestine what not, those causes aren't going nowhere and neither is the activism for them. Unless you guys can't multitask and are pathetic failures. 

@Dubious 

'Those Muslims aren't loud but a mess' , okay Dubious, I am referring to those 'mess' of Muslims in my own way. So we agree on that but just described them two different words. 

As for Kashmir and Palestine, read above to see I was not talking about these matters but addressed nevertheless. Politics is a whole other thing and if you asked me how I would approach Kashmir if I was in Pakistan's position, I think your leadership is doing well with their approach. Our leadership in Arab world need change, though. 

And yes we stop evil, and we need to stop evil in Muslim world before anything else. Once you stop evil in Muslim world and do good, then God will be with you and support you and bring good to your society and bring you victory for oppressed Muslims. The key point is we need to start with ourselves , between ourselves. We are still gonna operate as we are now, not abandoning any Kashmir or Palestine or anything else. But, improving ourselves along the way. 

I agree with other stuff you said and wanted to hear everyones inputs but the Azad troll put me off and the topic died after that(until today).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Falcon29 said:


> @AZADPAKISTAN2009
> 
> My post had nothing to do with Kashmir or political causes. I figured you were trolling so I didn't respond, in case you aren't, it was very obvious I was referring to general mindset of average Muslim and how to deal with some matters. The online 'scene' I was talking about were the toxic channels or pages among those sites and not withdrawing from those sites completely. Such as those alt right figures or anti-Islam 'Imams' or anything else. Either address them on moderate basis with well thought out posts are better to leave them to drown in their own poison and not give them any attention.
> 
> And the rest of overall gist of my post was we need to improve our societies and overall character for the sake of ourselves and not because I'm ashamed of being Muslim or don't like Islam. Which is nonsense, like I told others, go pray istikharah ask God who is a better a Muslim Falcon29 or me.
> 
> So apparently self improvement is wrong to some of you guys and thank God we will not deal with such people when Allah sends the Mahdi. At that time you guys ideas are gonna go in the garbage and you will have to sit and down listen or dare take up the challenge of challenging God.
> 
> @AfrazulMandal
> 
> Who said anything about Nazi's and what are you talking about, alt-right? Btw, my post had nothing to do with politics and more with general character of average Muslim. Like Oscar said we need to work on being better humans. And also start tackling social issues we face. Without foregoing any political cause. I don't know who told you guys that self improvement means abandoning Kashmir and Palestine what not, those causes aren't going nowhere and neither is the activism for them. Unless you guys can't multitask and are pathetic failures.
> 
> @Dubious
> 
> 'Those Muslims aren't loud but a mess' , okay Dubious, I am referring to those 'mess' of Muslims in my own way. So we agree on that but just described them two different words.
> 
> As for Kashmir and Palestine, read above to see I was not talking about these matters but addressed nevertheless. Politics is a whole other thing and if you asked me how I would approach Kashmir if I was in Pakistan's position, I think your leadership is doing well with their approach. Our leadership in Arab world need change, though.
> 
> And yes we stop evil, and we need to stop evil in Muslim world before anything else. Once you stop evil in Muslim world and do good, then God will be with you and support you and bring good to your society and bring you victory for oppressed Muslims. The key point is we need to start with ourselves , between ourselves. We are still gonna operate as we are now, not abandoning any Kashmir or Palestine or anything else. But, improving ourselves along the way.
> 
> I agree with other stuff you said and wanted to hear everyones inputs but the Azad troll put me off and the topic died after that(until today).


Assalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

AfrazulMandal said:


> Assalam.



Wa Alaykm wal Salam brother, welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

It is difficult to compromise on core issues. Some of what you claim actually weaken our position.

There is another point.

I often say that Islam is the fastest growing religion. I doubt this often though, especially after I left India.

Among Arabs, Persians, Turks - I see numerous people turning away from Islam. Not just in name. That was common in the past too. I am not talking about drinking and flirting and all. That was always prevalent.

But a significant number of Muslims are claiming themselves to be openly atheist/humanist. That disgusts me. This is especially true for second generation Muslims in the West. Last week I met this group of Iranian students, one wearing the hijab even claiming she does not believe in Islam and practices Buddhism privately. As Kashmir conversations came up, she and her group was very vocal about Islamic 'excesses' to Kashmiri non Muslims and how it was a Hindu land and so on. I don't think is they had been Muslims, they would profess such an opinion. 

Ideologies change and with such mindsets, the Islamic positions are seriously weakened. These educated people write opeds and support the spread of fitnah. India is a shining example of that. It was an Islamic country. And now?

The only Muslims who throng our Mosque here are a couple of local reverts and folks from the BD community.

The point is introspection is fine, but usually it ends up in self hate and then doubt. Only Non muslims benefit from this. In my opinion. Peace.



Falcon29 said:


> Nazi's and what are you talking about


Hindus and Sikhs primarily. The ones most responsible for anti Muslim crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

AfrazulMandal said:


> It is difficult to compromise on core issues. Some of what you claim actually weaken our position.
> 
> There is another point.
> 
> I often say that Islam is the fastest growing religion. I doubt this often though, especially after I left India.
> 
> Among Arabs, Persians, Turks - I see numerous people turning away from Islam. Not just in name. That was common in the past too. I am not talking about drinking and flirting and all. That was always prevalent.
> 
> But a significant number of Muslims are claiming themselves to be openly atheist/humanist. That disgusts me. This is especially true for second generation Muslims in the West. Last week I met this group of Iranian students, one wearing the hijab even claiming she does not believe in Islam and practices Buddhism privately. As Kashmir conversations came up, she and her group was very vocal about Islamic 'excesses' to Kashmiri non Muslims and how it was a Hindu land and so on. I don't think is they had been Muslims, they would profess such an opinion.
> 
> Ideologies change and with such mindsets, the Islamic positions are seriously weakened. These educated people write opeds and support the spread of fitnah. India is a shining example of that. It was an Islamic country. And now?
> 
> The only Muslims who throng our Mosque here are a couple of local reverts and folks from the BD community.
> 
> The point is introspection is fine, but usually it ends up in self hate and then doubt. Only Non muslims benefit from this. In my opinion. Peace.
> 
> 
> Hindus and Sikhs primarily. The ones most responsible for anti Muslim crimes.



Where are you from, brother? 

Yes, it is natural to see this as we are end times, lots of people are developing doubts and influenced by foreign ideas. Some Allah will guide right back to Islam some who knows. 

I don't have a problem Islam, God forbid, on contrary I am huge proponent for Islam and huge proponent for establishing Caliphate in Arab world. And establishing Islamic rule. But, I also have critique for our people like in that thread and want us to focus on improving selves. Because we(the majority) are not observing the 'Salihaat' and very misguided at the time being. So when I say 'look inward' I mean we need to go back to God and start from scratch once again. To improve our character. 

And we need to be strong but smart. And use more professional ways of raising attention to our causes like Al Jazeera op-eds are one example of what I see as professional. 

But remember I was talking about more our internal state and not the issues we are facing due to external entities or forces. Which requires a different thread for it. Hope you understand and I totally understand you with what kind of bigotry you faced in India. We faced bigotry here too, albeit a more professional/organized kind and thus I wish Muslim world becomes place of refuge for Muslims and place where Islam is observed properly and place where Muslims can have security and prosperity so we can go back there one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Falcon29 said:


> Where are you from, brother?
> 
> Yes, it is natural to see this as we are end times, lots of people are developing doubts and influenced by foreign ideas. Some Allah will guide right back to Islam some who knows.
> 
> I don't have a problem Islam, God forbid, on contrary I am huge proponent for Islam and huge proponent for establishing Caliphate in Arab world. And establishing Islamic rule. But, I also have critique for our people like in that thread and want us to focus on improving selves. Because we(the majority) are not observing the 'Salihaat' and very misguided at the time being. So when I say 'look inward' I mean we need to go back to God and start from scratch once again. To improve our character.
> 
> And we need to be strong but smart. And use more professional ways of raising attention to our causes like Al Jazeera op-eds are one example of what I see as professional.
> 
> But remember I was talking about more our internal state and not the issues we are facing due to external entities or forces. Which requires a different thread for it. Hope you understand and I totally understand you with what kind of bigotry you faced in India. We faced bigotry here too, albeit a more professional/organized kind and thus I wish Muslim world becomes place of refuge for Muslims and place where Islam is observed properly and place where Muslims can have security and prosperity so we can go back there one day.


I am originally from India (West Bengal), residing in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

AfrazulMandal said:


> I am originally from India (West Bengal), residing in Australia.



Mashallah, how do you like it there? I think of Finding Nemo every time I hear about Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Falcon29 said:


> Mashallah, how do you like it there? I think of Finding Nemo every time I hear about Australia.


It is good. Civilised place. Bland food though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

https://www.trtworld.com/opinion/why-saudi-arabia-can-t-repel-iran-s-regional-domination-29845


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Wilhelm II

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 579775


I saw that you are so happy for attacking Saudi by Iran in many threads in pdf but why?
Bad behaviour in world
Do you think you win or earn many things?
Iran still is in economic black hole and massive unbelievable corruption even Russia and China are angry of Iran and you now are in a bad security situation 
Can anyone in Iran that decision a good move for Iran people?
Your regime are playing in fire and this fire can burning itself man


----------



## SOHEIL

Wilhelm II said:


> I saw that you are so happy for attacking Saudi by Iran in many threads in pdf but why?
> Bad behaviour in world
> Do you think you win or earn many things?
> Iran still is in economic black hole and massive unbelievable corruption even Russia and China are angry of Iran and you now are in a bad security situation
> Can anyone in Iran that decision a good move for Iran people?
> Your regime are playing in fire and this fire can burning itself man


----------



## Indos

AfrazulMandal said:


> It is difficult to compromise on core issues. Some of what you claim actually weaken our position.
> 
> There is another point.
> 
> I often say that Islam is the fastest growing religion. I doubt this often though, especially after I left India.
> 
> Among Arabs, Persians, Turks - I see numerous people turning away from Islam. Not just in name. That was common in the past too. I am not talking about drinking and flirting and all. That was always prevalent.
> 
> But a significant number of Muslims are claiming themselves to be openly atheist/humanist. That disgusts me. This is especially true for second generation Muslims in the West. Last week I met this group of Iranian students, one wearing the hijab even claiming she does not believe in Islam and practices Buddhism privately. As Kashmir conversations came up, she and her group was very vocal about Islamic 'excesses' to Kashmiri non Muslims and how it was a Hindu land and so on. I don't think is they had been Muslims, they would profess such an opinion.
> 
> Ideologies change and with such mindsets, the Islamic positions are seriously weakened. These educated people write opeds and support the spread of fitnah. India is a shining example of that. It was an Islamic country. And now?
> 
> The only Muslims who throng our Mosque here are a couple of local reverts and folks from the BD community.
> 
> The point is introspection is fine, but usually it ends up in self hate and then doubt. Only Non muslims benefit from this. In my opinion. Peace.
> 
> 
> Hindus and Sikhs primarily. The ones most responsible for anti Muslim crimes.



I believe Muslim in Muslim majority countries are getting stronger in their Islam faith, like happening in Indonesia.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Indos said:


> I believe Muslim in Muslim majority countries are getting stronger in their Islam faith, like happening in Indonesia.


True that is happening in Indonesia, Bangladesh etc. In traditional strongholds of Islam - namely Arabia...it is progressively getting weaker. We must do Dawaah actively.


----------



## Indos

AfrazulMandal said:


> True that is happening in Indonesia, Bangladesh etc. In traditional strongholds of Islam - namely Arabia...it is progressively getting weaker. We must do Dawaah actively.



How do you know Muslim in Arabia are getting weaker ? There is some liberal Muslim there but pious Muslim are in majority. You can see it through their election like in Egypt, their last fair election reveal that 70 percent of Egyptian choose Islamic party (MB and Salafist), last fair election of Algeria said that 90 percent voted for FIS (Islamist).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Indos said:


> How do you know Muslim in Arabia are getting weaker ? There is some liberal Muslim there but pious Muslim are in majority. You can see it through their election like in Egypt, their last fair election reveal that 70 percent of Egyptian choose Islamic party (MB and Salafist), last fair election of Algeria said that 90 percent voted for FIS (Islamist).


In India it would be almost 100 pc among us.


----------



## Nilgiri

SOHEIL said:


>



smiley? Not sad cat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29

Are you really Advance in Arabic and have Arabic dictionary in your home or PC?

There is Christian Arab who said that Ahad means Unification and one of instead of one. He said one in Arabic should be translated into Wahid. I want you to clarify this since I dont understand Arabic and cannot access Arabic dictionary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Are you really Advance in Arabic and have Arabic dictionary in your home or PC?
> 
> There is Christian Arab who said that Ahad means Unification and one of instead of one. He said one in Arabic should be translated into Wahid. I want you to clarify this since I dont understand Arabic and cannot access Arabic dictionary.



He's wrong, 'Wihdah' means unity. That's why you hear a lot in the Arab world the phrase 'Wihdah Wataniyah' which means national unity. Ahad means one. What he's talking about is 'Al-Itihaad' which is belief that God is inside all of his creation or the trinity belief they have.

Unity is not right word for what he is trying to explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> He's wrong, 'Wihdah' means unity. That's why you hear a lot in the Arab world the phrase 'Wihdah Wataniyah' which means national unity. Ahad means one. What he's talking about is 'Al-Itihaad' which is belief that God is inside all of his creation or the trinity belief they have.
> 
> Unity is not right word for what he is trying to explain.



Thanks for the explanation bro and is Ahad only means one when you look up Arabic dictionary ? And why Allah said Allah is Ahad not Allah is wahid in Al-Ikhlas ?

Can you please watch this video, the video have been translated into Indonesian and many Christian channel have publish this with Indonesian translation. The video have become popular among the Christian in Indonesia since the beginning of this year. And he has many videos, not only one but this video specifically use Arabic as a basis of his argument so I ask for your help.

I hope you can counter his argument based on Arabic language and posted in here and I will try to translate it into Indonesia and post it to that channel. If you have time you can also post your comment on this channel since many Indonesian also understand English so you can debate them directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Thanks for the explanation bro and is Ahad only means one when you look up Arabic dictionary ? And why Allah said Allah is Ahad not Allah is wahid in Al-Ikhlas ?
> 
> Can you please watch this video, the video have been translated into Indonesian and many Christian channel have publish this with Indonesian translation. The video have become popular among the Christian in Indonesia since the beginning of this year. And he has many videos, not only one but this video specifically use Arabic as a basis of his argument so I ask for your help.
> 
> I hope you can counter his argument based on Arabic language and posted in here and I will try to translate it into Indonesia and post it to that channel. If you have time you can also post your comment on this channel since many Indonesian also understand English so you can debate them directly.



I'm not the best in Arabic but 'Ahad' means one and not unity. It's improper grammar to use 'Wahid' in this context as opposed to 'Ahad'. Because 'Ahad' in this case is at end of sentence. In other verses of Quran 'Wahid' is used in beginning of sentence. It's just proper sentence etiquette. Here is example of 'Wahid' used in Quran to describe Allah(SWT):

*وَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ ۖ لَّا إِلَـٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَـٰنُ الرَّحِيمُ*

'Tawheed' is the concept, in which we believe Allah is one and all the divine attributes belong to him and him only, no one else. So it is grouping his attributes with his Oneness. Because polytheists at the time believed in One God but also believed that others or idols can have certain attributes of God which we reject. 

This is what you would tell them but don't worry about too much. That guy makes a living off this stuff and he likes to debate with other religions a lot. You can't stop it, just offer counter argument when you feel like it. 

We do not believe Jesus is God. What he was able to do and what he will do is because of the will of God. And Allah granted him ability to perform miracles. The Dajjal is also gonna perform 'miracles' or what appear to people as miracles but no Christians or Muslims believe he is God. Some Prophets were able to communicate with animals, etc.... This is all granted to them by God. No one can take his place or do what he can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> I'm not the best in Arabic but 'Ahad' means one and not unity. It's improper grammar to use 'Wahid' in this context as opposed to 'Ahad'. Because 'Ahad' in this case is at end of sentence. In other verses of Quran 'Wahid' is used in beginning of sentence. It's just proper sentence etiquette. Here is example of 'Wahid' used in Quran to describe Allah(SWT):
> 
> *وَإِلَـٰهُكُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ ۖ لَّا إِلَـٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَـٰنُ الرَّحِيمُ*
> 
> 'Tawheed' is the concept, in which we believe Allah is one and all the divine attributes belong to him and him only, no one else. So it is grouping his attributes with his Oneness. Because polytheists at the time believed in One God but also believed that others or idols can have certain attributes of God which we reject.
> 
> This is what you would tell them but don't worry about too much. That guy makes a living off this stuff and he likes to debate with other religions a lot. You can't stop it, just offer counter argument when you feel like it.
> 
> We do not believe Jesus is God. What he was able to do and what he will do is because of the will of God. And Allah granted him ability to perform miracles. The Dajjal is also gonna perform 'miracles' or what appear to people as miracles but no Christians or Muslims believe he is God. Some Prophets were able to communicate with animals, etc.... This is all granted to them by God. No one can take his place or do what he can do.



Thanks for the explanation bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Falcon29
I found out my grandfather was working with British and stealing weapons to give to Palestinians in 48. Apparently my tribe includes Palestinians and Jordanians and is Adnanite. His family is very dark though compared to Palestinians. I don't live with my dad so info is hard to come by hence why I just found out about this.

There is this Palestinian kid on my HS bus who looks Whiter than me even though I am half. His skin is darker than mine, but hair is brown, and lips are smaller and look more European.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @Falcon29
> I found out my grandfather was working with British and stealing weapons to give to Palestinians in 48. Apparently my tribe includes Palestinians and Jordanians and is Adnanite. His family is very dark though compared to Palestinians. I don't live with my dad so info is hard to come by hence why I just found out about this.



That's crazy bro, aren't Adnaanites the tribe of Quraysh or something like that? You are now one of us, at least partially lol. If you want to be. 

Most of us are wheatish in complexion. My family are either white or wheatish.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> That's crazy bro, aren't Adnaanites the tribe of Quraysh or something like that? You are now one of us, at least partially lol. If you want to be.
> 
> Most of us are wheatish in complexion. My family are either white or wheatish.


Adnanites are Arabized Arabs like Ismaels family and descendants. Qahtanites are the dark ones from Yemen. Bedouins are more pure Arab like Qahtanites.
I don't mind being related to Palestinians. In America do you pass as white or do people think you are Hispanic/Middle Eastern?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> Adnanites are Arabized Arabs like Ismaels family and descendants. Qahtanites are the dark ones from Yemen. Bedouins are more pure Arab like Qahtanites.
> I don't mind being related to Palestinians. In America do you pass as white or do people think you are Hispanic/Middle Eastern?



Qahtanis aren't all dark, there are a lot of them in Saudi Arabia. Most people can tell I'm middle eastern because of some distinct Arab facial features.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Qahtanis aren't all dark, there are a lot of them in Saudi Arabia. Most people can tell I'm middle eastern because of some distinct Arab facial features.


Qahtanis are the Yemeni Arabs and are usually dark if they kept their lineage pure. I will discuss this more tomorrow, I'm tired af today. Are we the last two Arab members? Wilhelm, the SC, Khafee, and Saif are all inactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> Qahtanis are the Yemeni Arabs and are usually dark if they kept their lineage pure. I will discuss this more tomorrow, I'm tired af today. Are we the last two Arab members? Wilhelm, the SC, Khafee, and Saif are all inactive.



Get some rest, yeah they are inactive. Wilhiem posts occasionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Get some rest, yeah they are inactive. Wilhiem posts occasionally.


Stay safe brother. Will see you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Just get out of here man. It's not up moderation team to change things here. They are going with the flow of the members. The ME section is dominated by radical Iranian/Pakistani/Iraqi Shia. And they are gonna push their line there unhinged and without consequences. Then you simply have it that Arabs are not popular anymore or well liked. Many Pakistani's here also want to get closer to Iran and Turkey which is fine but in the process they are abusing Arabs and making fun of Arabs all the time. We can't have an opinion on anything in the ME without people attacking us with their tropes.

I got banned for no reason again and I'm done, I quit. I just read the forum for certain news. We all moved here and the forum is picking up pace: google search world defense forum

My advice for you is to just come there and join us. This place is not tolerant or welcoming of Arabs unless they are Shia radical ones. So I just wanted to give you the link and I'm off now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Just get out of here man. It's not up moderation team to change things here. They are going with the flow of the members. The ME section is dominated by radical Iranian/Pakistani/Iraqi Shia. And they are gonna push their line there unhinged and without consequences. Then you simply have it that Arabs are not popular anymore or well liked. Many Pakistani's here also want to get closer to Iran and Turkey which is fine but in the process they are abusing Arabs and making fun of Arabs all the time. We can't have an opinion on anything in the ME without people attacking us with their tropes.
> 
> I got banned for no reason again and I'm done, I quit. I just read the forum for certain news. We all moved here and the forum is picking up pace: google search world defense forum
> 
> My advice for you is to just come there and join us. This place is not tolerant or welcoming of Arabs unless they are Shia radical ones. So I just wanted to give you the link and I'm off now.



@Falcon29

The topic is under investigating with moderations and forum administrator (have known him here for 6+ years when Mosab was still a moderator here and we had a sizable Arab community on PDF) and might also contact @WebMaster and give him the opinions of old Arab members who left and the few that remain.

Leaving is letting those trolls "win" (although at the end of the day social media is irrelevant in terms of ground realities) and we will have a bunch of Arab-obsessed foreigners speaking in the name of 500 million of us, 20 + Arab countries and what not.

We can easily attract 100's if not 1000's of Arab users to PDF just from the diaspora alone. All it takes is a few Twitter hashtags and exposure. The problem with the other forum is that it is nowhere near as active and when you have been an PDF member for this long, you tend to stick to the same forum.

Arab forums, while many and extensive, have their weaknesses as well as any other forum and naturally are not international outside of the odd foreigner here and there who is capable of writing in Arabic.

Leaving is the easy way and quite frankly, a tiny number (overall) of anti-Arab users and a few anti-Arab Pakistanis here will never change the ground realities.

The ancient civilizational ties that date back to the IVC, the geographical proximity, the fact that we share religion, Urdu has tons of Arab loanwords (the most of all foreign languages), Arab countries host the largest Pakistani diaspora in the world, many I consider like our own and should/will be given citizenship one day, tons of Arab-Pakistani marriages, cultural, ethnic etc. ties.

The reality is that Arabs are incredibly well-liked in Pakistan. All it takes is to visit social media for a simple confirmation if you are completely ignorant. Same with our African Muslim brothers, South East Asian and everyone else by large. So the trolling on PDF is just that. An echo chamber that has nothing to do with the ground reality.

The reality is that Arab-Pakistani people to people ties are much bigger than any Pakistani relations with Turks, Iranians or what not. That's a fact.

We should not allow for this forum to have no Arab voice. We need to tackle the propaganda and lies and argue our case and the moderation team should help ensure that as in the past.

If completely nothing changes, I will probably follow your example, but it is a shame that we lost so many good Arab users. We should attract some of them back (if they wish to return and have the time for it) and add new ones. I think that we could easily attract 100's of new Arab users just from the diaspora alone very quickly. WebMaster would be happy about the traffic and we might finally get an Arab moderator as well.

I will reconsider for the time being, bro. I too have received ridiculous bans and just in this thread you saw the absolutely ridiculous biased moderation abuse in action. Something that will hopefully be dealt with.

@Philip the Arab 

Welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

I like Turks and even some Iranian guys here. And you know me well and my views, and how critical I am of Arabs themselves. Yet that is not enough for some people and they will brandish you as ISIS supporter or Arab nationalist. The Middle East section is not a good section anymore. Because there are simply anti-Arab people who don't care what your views are, if they see an Arab poster they want to abuse him. Unless he is a pro-Iran one.

And I'm disappointed in these Iraqi guys in the forum. They call me an ISIS supporter and they do not cover the Iraqi demonstrations where 150 plus got killed within a few days. They posted nothing about it here. And blamed Saudi Arabia for the demonstrations and said they won't go against Iran.

I know those mods are good people but people here are not polite and not raised well. And they all push propaganda. It's just one place on the internet, and I respectfully think you should move on. I'm not posting again after I got banned for no reason and afterwards some Iraqi members trash me/insult me as ISIS supporter and what not just because I questioned reasons for existence of some Iraqi militias. And you have lots of people thank their posts.

So I have made my decision and I'm not posting here anymore. I like Turks and Turkish members, and even Iranian ones too. It's just there is too much propaganda here and Iranians allowed to behave like victims while abuse Sunnis.

Some of it is really due to the regimes too. They go out and condemn Turkish op which is beneficial for Syrian opposition. Makes no sense. We are just not well liked right now and bigotry is tolerated here against one group so I'm not gonna waste energy trying to have fruitful discussions. You are welcome to do what you want though.

This is my last post so if I don't respond I'm not ignoring you. I just have moved on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> I like Turks and even some Iranian guys here. And you know me well and my views, and how critical I am of Arabs themselves. Yet that is not enough for some people and they will brandish you as ISIS supporter or Arab nationalist. The Middle East section is not a good section anymore. Because there are simply anti-Arab people who don't care what your views are, if they see an Arab poster they want to abuse him. Unless he is a pro-Iran one.
> 
> And I'm disappointed in these Iraqi guys in the forum. They call me an ISIS supporter and they do not cover the Iraqi demonstrations where 150 plus got killed within a few days. They posted nothing about it here. And blamed Saudi Arabia for the demonstrations and said they won't go against Iran.
> 
> I know those mods are good people but people here are not polite and not raised well. And they all push propaganda. It's just one place on the internet, and I respectfully think you should move on. I'm not posting again after I got banned for no reason and afterwards some Iraqi members trash me/insult me as ISIS supporter and what not just because I questioned reasons for existence of some Iraqi militias. And you have lots of people thank their posts.
> 
> So I have made my decision and I'm not posting here anymore. I like Turks and Turkish members, and even Iranian ones too. It's just there is too much propaganda here and Iranians allowed to behave like victims while abuse Sunnis.
> 
> Some of it is really due to the regimes too. They go out and condemn Turkish op which is beneficial for Syrian opposition. Makes no sense. We are just not well liked right now and bigotry is tolerated here against one group so I'm not gonna waste energy trying to have fruitful discussions. You are welcome to do what you want though.
> 
> This is my last post so if I don't respond I'm not ignoring you. I just have moved on.



The reality is that many of the users from those 2 countries are simply ignorant trolls who have severe inferiority complexes towards Arabs. Very easy to notice. Despite our current political problems, they are well aware of the fact that we outnumber them all put together (clearly) and this difference will only keep increasing, that our geography and the lands we inhabit are literally 10 times larger, much more strategically located connecting 3 main continents (Asia, Africa and Europe) throughout the millennia, that we are the cradle of civilization home to the oldest, most influential and impressive ancient civilizations and heritage sites, that our language is the most widespread and influential (influencing every regional language heavily, including even Hebrew), that we ruled and dominated the region for 1000's of years, that it were the Arabs that spread Islam to all corners of the world, that we founded the largest and most influential empires in the region by far, that it was us that ended the Farsi entity once and for all in its pre-Islamic form, that we dominate the geography, that we have the most money, the largest and most influential diaspora, that all the holy sites are located in our lands and you name it, Islamic Golden Age and much, much more. In many ways it is like an ant comparing himself to a hurt (for the time being) elephant.

This explains why Arabs don't have such complexes and why we never engage in such type of nonsense discussions unless someone mentions us or trolls us.

I too have been and am openly critical about the Arab regimes in power (which often brings me at odds on Arab forums although I know the limits for the moderators - newer generation is much more open for criticism and do not look at it as a weakness) and our political systems and internal political, religious and social disagreements. I am not even an Arab nationalist either in the sense of the word but rather an Arab patriot that is otherwise aligned with traditional Arab values and an important place for Islam in the society as a guiding light.

Don't tell me about some ridiculous bans while obvious trolls are escaping free. This is the reality of such forums.

Which Iraqi user? From what I am aware there is only @TheCamelGuy and @Malik Alashter and none of them are pro-Iran regime (in fact very few Iraqis are that, don't let yourself be fooled by some loud paid trolls in the diaspora) and by that lot you are automatically labelled as "ISIS" when you are an Sunni Arab voicing support for Sunni Arabs or criticizing some of the incompetent and corrupt Shia militias that are ruling Iraq in a pathetically bad and corrupt manner and now committing massacres against their own Shia Arab population. I would not take it seriously and just report it. I am used to hearing that all the time and the "Wahhabi nonsense".

Have respect for some Turkish users and a few Iranian users but that is about it. Individual foreigners are of no importance anyway. Much rather focus on Arab-Pakistani cooperation than discussing with Arab-obsessed people with inferiority complexes and extreme ignorance.

You know my age old support for the Syrian opposition and my dislike for any foreigners violating and working against Arab interests (Kurdish terrorists included) and yet we had foreign trolls (Turks) trying to speak in my name, that of 35 million Saudi Arabians and 500 million Arabs and making unfunded and pathetic claims of KSA supporting YPG when KSA has only been supporting local Arab clans, tribes and people in Northeastern Syria that have close ties to KSA, many having migrated from modern-day KSA not many generations ago too.

As I wrote, I will reconsider the options and might join the other forum, but I would prefer us to stay and counter the propaganda and nonsense while trying to attract Arab users from Arab forums, Reddit (mainly the diaspora there) and Twitter. We could attract 1000's of Palestinians alone in theory. This way we could get our own Arab moderators and we would have a strong and vibrant section and community (as in the old days) ready to counter nonsense and propaganda and give a diverse view point of what Arabs think and believe in.

I am also tired of a few Arab regime decisions = 500+ million Arabs think the same or that this particular decision was our own decision. You name it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

Agree with lots of your points, I am personally not an Arab patriot. I am in favor of Islam dominating the Arab world more as you know. Although I will say, on this forum I've seen many Turkish, Iranian, Chinese, Pakistani patriots and so on. It seems they are allowed to be patriots but some Arab users like you aren't. Or its considered racist or evil if Arabs do it. 

I personally don't like nationalism or patriotism but I don't have problem with people who see things that way as long as it doesn't cloud their judgement on other matters. 

And my overall problem with this forum is people don't care about facts and push too much propaganda. In ME section case it is pro-Iran propaganda mostly. And also people resort to rhetorical slurs or bashing too much which to me is immature and prevents fruitful discussions. 

You should join and discuss current events with us. It is diverse on that forum too and all views are usually tolerated and people discuss things in more civil way there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Agree with lots of your points, I am personally not an Arab patriot. I am in favor of Islam dominating the Arab world more as you know. Although I will say, on this forum I've seen many Turkish, Iranian, Chinese, Pakistani patriots and so on. It seems they are allowed to be patriots but some Arab users like you aren't. Or its considered racist or evil if Arabs do it.
> 
> I personally don't like nationalism or patriotism but I don't have problem with people who see things that way as long as it doesn't cloud their judgement on other matters.
> 
> And my overall problem with this forum is people don't care about facts and push too much propaganda. In ME section case it is pro-Iran propaganda mostly. And also people resort to rhetorical slurs or bashing too much which to me is immature and prevents fruitful discussions.
> 
> You should join and discuss current events with us. It is diverse on that forum too and all views are usually tolerated and people discuss things in more civil way there.



I am currently using a pathetically slow internet connection so it takes me ages to see and write posts.

An Arab patriot for me is an Arab who wishes the best for the Arab nation and people and each individual Arab country. Things that all of us can agree on irrespective of religion and political ideology. Which are things such as security, prosperity, economic, educational and scientific progress, respect for the Arab civilization, culture, heriage, traditions, language, Islam (for us Arab Muslims), Christianity (Arab Christians) and even Judaism for the few remaining Arab Jews. A respect for our diversity as a people and civilization too. Support for our territorial integrity. Calling out failed dictatorships that are working against our people's interests.

It has little to do with some racial superiority nonsense or looking at non-Arabs in a bad light automatically. Rather the contrary. Every genuine Arab patriot should respect and always help long-time tested friends, brothers and sisters and allies who have proven track records.

That and obviously wanting to see mutual Arab cooperation on all fronts as we share practically everything together and inhabit the same geographical region. I and you can decide to walk on foot from Oman to Morocco and we could communicate in the same language (even our single Arabic dialect) and get around and everywhere where we would go we would see similarities and we will be able to relate on every front.

That is for me what it means to be an Arab patriot. To look at the bigger picture and not limit yourself to the current political disputes. That is why I never once insulted the Qatari people or our Qatari brothers and sisters nor are Northern Yemeni brothers and sisters. Or even the Iraqi Shia Arabs who were critical of KSA even once.

Problem is that many people from the region (Turks and Iranians), their nationalism often have clear relations to fascism and other primitive ideologies. Such as the fake Aryan nonsense, fake "we Anatolians" are Turkic people from Central Asia, Kurdish not being allowed to be spoken for decades in the modern era etc. In the case of Arabs that is only the case with the Ba'ath Party who only remains in power in Syria and that too only due to Russian support and failure of Arab regime action early on.

That is only due to numbers. There are many more active Iranian users than Arab users. That was not always the case. So naturally their view points will dominate. Similarly with the Turks. That problem could easily be dealt with. For starters, if we had just 5 representatives from each Arab country, it would be so much better in the sense of creating a vibrant Arab community.

As for numbers on PDF, they do not reflect the ground realities. After all we Arabs are the second largest diaspora in the world but on PDF we are only represented with around 5 active users or so nowadays.

Anyway got to go. Will reconsider what you wrote and I suggest to do the same with what I wrote. I hope that we can figure something out as a community, if not the only option is to leave PDF if the moderation does not improve and if so few active Arab users will remain.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Just get out of here man. It's not up moderation team to change things here. They are going with the flow of the members. The ME section is dominated by radical Iranian/Pakistani/Iraqi Shia. And they are gonna push their line there unhinged and without consequences. Then you simply have it that Arabs are not popular anymore or well liked. Many Pakistani's here also want to get closer to Iran and Turkey which is fine but in the process they are abusing Arabs and making fun of Arabs all the time. We can't have an opinion on anything in the ME without people attacking us with their tropes.
> 
> I got banned for no reason again and I'm done, I quit. I just read the forum for certain news. We all moved here and the forum is picking up pace: google search world defense forum
> 
> My advice for you is to just come there and join us. This place is not tolerant or welcoming of Arabs unless they are Shia radical ones. So I just wanted to give you the link and I'm off now.



There's no radical Iraqi Shia controlling anything here, it just happens to be that you are so focused on sects and you're hating on Shias. You see, your type of input/ideology would cause a rift in Iraq, would cause us major problems and a civil war therefore we do not need your input. Some advise, anyone that asks us our sect loses our friendship as this question isn't welcomed, unless you happen to meet some radical sect identifying monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Falcon29 said:


> radical Iranian/Pakistani/Iraqi Shia.



Do you always think on sectarian line? Those whom you are calling Shia are 90% Sunnis and they hate those fiefdoms and tribal leaders bcoz of their policies toward Pakistan and Pakistani interests not bcoz they are Sunni, Ismaeli, Hindus Pagans, Majosi fire worshipers or Christian.

What ignited the recent wave of hatred was act of rewarding Modi the renowned Islam hater with Highest national awards just days after he passed the orders to besiege 8 million Kashmiri Muslims after annexing UN recognized disputed territory of Kashmir(dispute in which Pakistan is also party). i think these awards were organized on dates specially chosen to irk and play with sentiment of Pakistani Nation of which Kashmiris are integral part. No Arab nation announced its support for Kashmiri rights and freedom. instead Syrian and Palestinians supported the eastern swines as usual.

We Pakistani don't ask for Arab armies or weapons or manpower, we don't want your resources either. all we want is simple show of diplomatic support but it seems Arab think Pakistan don't even worth it. India is too much important for them.

Now Pakistani wont give a flying fk, Not bcoz Arabs are pagan and we are fire worshipers, Purely bcoz of their hostile actions. If Arab change their attitude towards Pakistan's core issue, Pakistanis will also change.

Turks, Malaysia and China supported Kashmiri rights, You will find most Pakistanis to be pro China, Malaysia, Turks nowadays. That's how it works in Pakistan.

Support Kashmir, Pakistanis will support you. Don't support our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Look at this moron spouting off lol:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-air-force.168817/page-488#post-11832092

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Look at this moron spouting off lol:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-air-force.168817/page-488#post-11832092
> 
> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Quite frankly I am not interested in ignorant troll posts from trolls, that particular troll's "second mother land, Kuwait" as he claims in his signature, was partially liberated by KSA once upon a time and is de facto (outside of US presence) protected by GCC (KSA). That same country would not have existed if not for the British protecting the ruling Hosue of Sabah family (originally from modern-day KSA as practically every Kuwaiti is) from another Saudi Arabian conquest. Kuwait used to be part of empires, caliphates, kingdoms, sultanates, emirates, sheikdoms ruled by people from modern-day KSA and from modern-day KSA for millennia. Even the House of Saud used to rule modern-day Kuwait for decades 2-3 centuries ago.

Nor interested in the Bangladeshi section of PDF (never posted there and never visit) but I have nothing against Bangladesh at all and wish them all the best. No interest in ignorant Arab-obsessed and partially Arabized Bangladeshi trolls though.

Hope you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Do Arabs here agree that Arab League supporting Assad and Kurds is a stupid idea? If the Arab league had the Arab peoples interest in mind they would have supported Turkey and FSA in establishing a land where Syrian Arabs can live in safety free from PKK/YPG oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Are there any Emiratis here? I wanted to create a thread to ask about this random question but perhaps best to post it directly here.

Why are so many internet/social media communication apps/methods banned in Dubai? Things like calling on iMessage is banned, Skype is banned, and apparently now as of recently internet calls don't work in Dubai at all! 

Am I wrong about these things or, if not, what is the reason for these bans?

Thanks


----------



## Philip the Arab

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Are there any Emiratis here? I wanted to create a thread to ask about this random question but perhaps best to post it directly here.
> 
> Why are so many internet/social media communication apps/methods banned in Dubai? Things like calling on iMessage is banned, Skype is banned, and apparently now as of recently internet calls don't work in Dubai at all!
> 
> Am I wrong about these things or, if not, what is the reason for these bans?
> 
> Thanks


@Khafee 
No clue if he is active though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Some of the common sense messages I read here will help me better assess the situation. For myself, I noticed my lack of empathy to some Arab brothers.

In order not to create any polemic, I will not be involved. But if a person speaks too much about ignorance, there may be either arrogance or greater ignorance.

However, I would like to thank @Falcon29 and @Philip the Arab for their writings. I have sharing same motivation and understanding.

I haven't written this title before, and I don't think I will. For this reason, I would like to send my best wishes to Iraqi friends by the way. I can't figure out exactly what happened but I hope the country will be at peace soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Alhasani, I have a question for you, what is the words Tauhid meaning in Arabic ? I saw Wikipedia and it said it means unification. Some Christian try to make it as if the meaning backs their Trinity doctrine. As far as I know the word Tauhid itself is never mentioned on Quran. Its just the definition made by early Muslim scholars to define Oneness of God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Indos said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Alhasani, I have a question for you, what is the words Tauhid meaning in Arabic ? I saw Wikipedia and it said it means unification. Some Christian try to make it as if the meaning backs their Trinity doctrine. As far as I know the word Tauhid itself is never mentioned on Quran. Its just the definition made by early Muslim scholars to define Oneness of God.


whid as i know means unity in a form, nothing like it can be fund. tawhid means believing in a such being. obviously Arabs can discuss better than me in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> whid as i know means unity in a form, nothing like it can be fund. tawhid means believing in a such being. obviously Arabs can discuss better than me in this regard.


Are you living in Iran? Is defence.pk blocked there?


----------



## Indos

Mithridates said:


> whid as i know means unity in a form, nothing like it can be fund. tawhid means believing in a such being. obviously Arabs can discuss better than me in this regard.


 
If it means unity in form I think it is a bad definition made by early Muslim scholar about oneness of God. I have read the translation of Quran until finished and I dont find the word Tauhid in it.


----------



## Khafee

Indos said:


> If it means unity in form I think it is a bad definition made by early Muslim scholar about oneness of God. I have read the translation of Quran until finished and I dont find the word Tauhid in it.


Instead of relying on translations, actually learning Arabic would do wonders. AND until you do, quit passing judgement.


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> Are you living in Iran? Is defence.pk blocked there?


yes i do and no it is not.



Indos said:


> If it means unity in form I think it is a bad definition made by early Muslim scholar about oneness of God. I have read the translation of Quran until finished and I dont find the word Tauhid in it.


well i'm sure you have red the word ahad, tawhid is a derivative of word ahad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Indos said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Alhasani, I have a question for you, what is the words Tauhid meaning in Arabic ? I saw Wikipedia and it said it means unification. Some Christian try to make it as if the meaning backs their Trinity doctrine. As far as I know the word Tauhid itself is never mentioned on Quran. Its just the definition made by early Muslim scholars to define Oneness of God.



Don't listen to Christian preachers. The word "Tawhid" has nothing to do with the Christian trinity doctrine. Rather the opposite in fact. The trinity is not even mentioned in the Bible because it is a Christian tradition that originates from European (Greek and Roman) paganism, later adopted by Christians.

Tawhid in Arabic means attributing oneness to Allah (swt) and describing Allah (swt) as being one and unique, with no partner or peer in his essence and attributes. 

Tawhid means monotheism that is believing in one true God who has no associates or parters. It's root word is waahid, ahad and waheed.

_
This word (Tawheed) and its derivatives are used with this meaning in the Qur’aan and Sunnah. For example: 

“Say (O Muhammad): He is Allaah, (the) One [Ahad].Allaah‑us‑Samad [Allaah — the Self‑Sufficient Master, Whom all creatures need, (He neither eats nor drinks)].He begets not, nor was He begotten.And there is none co‑equal or comparable unto Him” (al-Ikhlaas 112:1-3)
“And your Ilaah (God) is One Ilaah [ilaahun waahidun] (God — Allaah), Laa Ilaaha illa Huwa (there is none who has the right to be worshipped but He), the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful” *(*al-Baqarah 2:163)
“Surely, disbelievers are those who said: ‘Allaah is the third of the three (in a Trinity).’ But there is no Ilaah (god) (none who has the right to be worshipped) but One Ilaah [ilaahun waahidun] (God —Allaah). And if they cease not from what they say, verily, a painful torment will befall on the disbelievers among them” (al-Maa'idah 5:73)
The above verses from the Quran we can read that the concept of Oneness is found in the Quran. And the word Tawheed has derived from It's root word Waahid, Ahad and Waheed. 

*Did Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and His Companions know about the word Tawheed and the Answer is Yes!. We have Sahih Hadiths where the word Taweed is Explicity Mentioned, which tells us The Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and his Companions were well aware of the Word Taweed and this Word was used during the beginning of Islam. Let's cite a few hadiths to show Tawheed was a well known Word.*
It was narrated from ‘Aishah and Abu Hurairah that when the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) wanted to offer a sacrifice, he brought two large, fat, horned, black-and-white, castrated rams. He slaughtered one on behalf of his nation, for *whoever testified to Allah with monotheism (بِالتَّوْحِيدِ )*and that he had conveyed (the Message), and he slaughtered the other on behalf of Muhammad and the family of Muhammad (ﷺ). ( Sunan Ibn Majah Vol 4 Book 26 Hadith 3122)_
*The Word Tawheed is used in Arabic بِالتَّوْحِيدِ*
_
“The Messenger of Allah came with two sheep both with big horns, then he reclined to one side and said: Bismillah wa Allahu Akbar, O Allah! Be with Muhammad and his family, then reclined to the other and said: Bismillah wa Allahu Akbar, O Allah! Be with Muhammad and his Ummah who testify/bear witness to you of/with *TAWHEED* and testify/bear witness to this statement/declaration. (Narrated by Jabir ibn Abdullah, collected by Ibn Hajr al-Asqalani, Matalib al-Aliya volume 3, page 32 (Hassan))
_
*The Word Tawheed is used in Arabic ، بالتوحيد *
_
“Amr bin Shu`aib narrated from his father, who narrated from his grandfather that al-Aas bin Wa’il took an oath during the pre-Islamic times (Jahiliyyah) that he would slaughter one hundred goats and that Hisham bin al-`Aas slaughtered his share of 50 goats. Then `Amr bin al-`Aas asked the Prophet (P) about that, and he said, “As for your father, if he affirmed *TAWHID*and you fast and give charity on his behalf, it would benefit him.”

أما أبوك فلو كان أقر *بالتوحيد*، فصمت وتصدقت عنه نفعه ذلك “. (Imam Ahmad narrated this, See silsilah saheeha (484))

_
http://mustafa-apologist.blogspot.com/2017/01/are-words-tawheed-and-trinity-found-in.html

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

One of the coolest new Arab youtubers out there. Visiting various Arab countries and eating local cuisine etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


>


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp4AbGFfa0o

This is the channe of Palestinian chef which is also the Arabic language teacher in my mother’s community college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Legend.

@dani92 

Arab mother's and grandmothers are the best cooks in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Don't listen to Christian preachers. The word "Tawhid" has nothing to do with the Christian trinity doctrine. Rather the opposite in fact. The trinity is not even mentioned in the Bible because it is a Christian tradition that originates from European (Greek and Roman) paganism, later adopted by Christians.
> 
> Tawhid in Arabic means attributing oneness to Allah (swt) and describing Allah (swt) as being one and unique, with no partner or peer in his essence and attributes.
> 
> Tawhid means monotheism that is believing in one true God who has no associates or parters. It's root word is waahid, ahad and waheed.
> 
> _
> This word (Tawheed) and its derivatives are used with this meaning in the Qur’aan and Sunnah. For example:
> 
> “Say (O Muhammad): He is Allaah, (the) One [Ahad].Allaah‑us‑Samad [Allaah — the Self‑Sufficient Master, Whom all creatures need, (He neither eats nor drinks)].He begets not, nor was He begotten.And there is none co‑equal or comparable unto Him” (al-Ikhlaas 112:1-3)
> “And your Ilaah (God) is One Ilaah [ilaahun waahidun] (God — Allaah), Laa Ilaaha illa Huwa (there is none who has the right to be worshipped but He), the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful” *(*al-Baqarah 2:163)
> “Surely, disbelievers are those who said: ‘Allaah is the third of the three (in a Trinity).’ But there is no Ilaah (god) (none who has the right to be worshipped) but One Ilaah [ilaahun waahidun] (God —Allaah). And if they cease not from what they say, verily, a painful torment will befall on the disbelievers among them” (al-Maa'idah 5:73)
> The above verses from the Quran we can read that the concept of Oneness is found in the Quran. And the word Tawheed has derived from It's root word Waahid, Ahad and Waheed.
> 
> *Did Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and His Companions know about the word Tawheed and the Answer is Yes!. We have Sahih Hadiths where the word Taweed is Explicity Mentioned, which tells us The Prophet Muhammed Pbuh and his Companions were well aware of the Word Taweed and this Word was used during the beginning of Islam. Let's cite a few hadiths to show Tawheed was a well known Word.*
> It was narrated from ‘Aishah and Abu Hurairah that when the Messenger of Allah (ﷺ) wanted to offer a sacrifice, he brought two large, fat, horned, black-and-white, castrated rams. He slaughtered one on behalf of his nation, for *whoever testified to Allah with monotheism (بِالتَّوْحِيدِ )*and that he had conveyed (the Message), and he slaughtered the other on behalf of Muhammad and the family of Muhammad (ﷺ). ( Sunan Ibn Majah Vol 4 Book 26 Hadith 3122)_
> *The Word Tawheed is used in Arabic بِالتَّوْحِيدِ*
> _
> “The Messenger of Allah came with two sheep both with big horns, then he reclined to one side and said: Bismillah wa Allahu Akbar, O Allah! Be with Muhammad and his family, then reclined to the other and said: Bismillah wa Allahu Akbar, O Allah! Be with Muhammad and his Ummah who testify/bear witness to you of/with *TAWHEED* and testify/bear witness to this statement/declaration. (Narrated by Jabir ibn Abdullah, collected by Ibn Hajr al-Asqalani, Matalib al-Aliya volume 3, page 32 (Hassan))
> _
> *The Word Tawheed is used in Arabic ، بالتوحيد *
> _
> “Amr bin Shu`aib narrated from his father, who narrated from his grandfather that al-Aas bin Wa’il took an oath during the pre-Islamic times (Jahiliyyah) that he would slaughter one hundred goats and that Hisham bin al-`Aas slaughtered his share of 50 goats. Then `Amr bin al-`Aas asked the Prophet (P) about that, and he said, “As for your father, if he affirmed *TAWHID*and you fast and give charity on his behalf, it would benefit him.”
> 
> أما أبوك فلو كان أقر *بالتوحيد*، فصمت وتصدقت عنه نفعه ذلك “. (Imam Ahmad narrated this, See silsilah saheeha (484))
> 
> _
> http://mustafa-apologist.blogspot.com/2017/01/are-words-tawheed-and-trinity-found-in.html



Thanks for the explanation bro, yup I do understand the concept of oneness of God is found in many verses in Quran, but what I mean in my previous post is that the word Tawhid itself is not found in Quran. Quran always say Ahad and Wahid to explain about His oneness. He never use Tawhid as a word to explain about His Oneness.

I also do understand about the meaning of Tawhid as a term in Islam, but what I want to ask is the real meaning of the word in Arabic. For example the word Tawhid can mean to unify if it is used as a verb. So I just want to know the real meaning of the word in Arabic ? And why Arab scholars uses this word as a term to explain the concept of oneness of God in Islam ? Is it because it is found in 2 hadith that you mentioned which are actually not a strong hadith ? When this term is universally used to explain the oneness concept of God ?

As example the meaning of word tawhid in these sentence below is to unify (or to unite) and unification (I use Arab -Indonesian translation). In Indonesia to unify means menyatukan and unification means penggabungan.

الاعداء الذين أفشلو *توحيد* الارض كان يستخدمهم

ألا وهو *توحيد* بلدنا العظيم هذا عن طريق السكك

https://www.almaany.com/id/dict/ar-id/توحيد‎/

This is from Wikipedia.

*Tawhid* (Arabic: توحيد‎ _tawḥīd_, meaning "unification or oneness of God"; also romanized as _tawheed_, _touheed_,Tauheed or _tevhid_[5]) is the indivisible oneness concept of monotheism in islam.[6]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tawhid

I ask this question because I sometimes have debate with Christian in Youtube channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Indos said:


> Thanks for the explanation bro, yup I do understand the concept of oneness of God is found in many verses in Quran, but what I mean in my previous post is that the word Tawhid itself is not found in Quran. Quran always say Ahad and Wahid to explain about His oneness. He never use Tawhid as a word to explain about His Oneness.
> 
> I also do understand about the meaning of Tawhid as a term in Islam, but what I want to ask is the real meaning of the word in Arabic. For example the word Tawhid can mean to unify if it is used as a verb. So I just want to know the real meaning of the word in Arabic ? And why Arab scholars uses this word as a term to explain the concept of oneness of God in Islam ? Is it because it is found in 2 hadith that you mentioned which are actually not a strong hadith ? When this term is universally used to explain the oneness concept of God ?
> 
> As example the meaning of word tawhid in these sentence below is to unify (or to unite) and unification (I use Arab -Indonesian translation). In Indonesia to unify means menyatukan and unification means penggabungan.
> 
> الاعداء الذين أفشلو *توحيد* الارض كان يستخدمهم
> 
> ألا وهو *توحيد* بلدنا العظيم هذا عن طريق السكك
> 
> https://www.almaany.com/id/dict/ar-id/توحيد‎/
> 
> This is from Wikipedia.
> 
> *Tawhid* (Arabic: توحيد‎ _tawḥīd_, meaning "unification or oneness of God"; also romanized as _tawheed_, _touheed_,Tauheed or _tevhid_[5]) is the indivisible oneness concept of monotheism in islam.[6]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tawhid
> 
> I ask this question because I sometimes have debate with Christian in Youtube channel.



Remember that Arabic has different forms depending on the context in which it's used. A word can have many different meanings depending on the context. There are 11 words for love alone to give you an example.

توحيد (Tawhid) (masculine verb) is the verbal noun of وحد (Wahhada), which can mean to unify, to connect, to combine, to profess the unity of, oneness, regularization and in Islamic theology the profession of or belief in the unify of God (monotheism) in other words what the word tawhid describes.

Ahad/Wahad has the same meaning which is "one" in Porto-Semitic. It also means a number (one) in Arabic and as an adjective it means single, unique, incomparable, a certain etc.

When you read the Qur'an, you should not have a single doubt about what the two words refer to. Allah (swt). Tawhid is, in other words, an umbrella word, for the profession of our belief as Muslims in 1 single God (Allah, swt) and his unique abilities, without taking any partners, unlike the Christians who distorted the original monotheistic message of Christianity and Prophet Isa (AS) for the reasons that I mentioned (Roman pagan influences at the time of the adaptation of Christianity as the state religion of the Roman Empire - google Constantine the Great and the First Council of Nicaea, bro).

Lastly, may I refer to the 2 videos that I posted of Sheikh Saleh al-Fazwan. He explains more in his lecture during those 45 minutes about Tawhid and how it should be understood in the Islamic context (Islamic theology).











I hope this helps.

----------------------------

Next page.

One of the coolest new Arab youtubers out there. Visiting various Arab countries and eating local cuisine etc.





















See previous page for many more of his fantastic videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Remember that Arabic has different forms depending on the context in which it's used. A word can have many different meanings depending on the context. There are 11 words for love alone to give you an example.
> 
> توحيد (Tawhid) (masculine verb) is the verbal noun of وحد (Wahhada), which can mean to unify, to connect, to combine, to profess the unity of, oneness, regularization and in Islamic theology the profession of or belief in the unify of God (monotheism) in other words what the word tawhid describes.
> 
> Ahad/Wahad has the same meaning which is "one" in Porto-Semitic. It also means a number (one) in Arabic and as an adjective it means single, unique, incomparable, a certain etc.
> 
> When you read the Qur'an, you should not have a single doubt about what the two words refer to. Allah (swt). Tawhid is, in other words, an umbrella word, for the profession of our belief as Muslims in 1 single God (Allah, swt) and his unique abilities, without taking any partners, unlike the Christians who distorted the original monotheistic message of Christianity and Prophet Isa (AS) for the reasons that I mentioned (Roman pagan influences at the time of the adaptation of Christianity as the state religion of the Roman Empire - google Constantine the Great and the First Council of Nicaea, bro).
> 
> Lastly, may I refer to the 2 videos that I posted of Sheikh Saleh al-Fazwan. He explains more in his lecture during those 45 minutes about Tawhid and how it should be understood in the Islamic context (Islamic theology).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Next page.
> 
> One of the coolest new Arab youtubers out there. Visiting various Arab countries and eating local cuisine etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See previous page for many more of his fantastic videos.



OK Thanks for the explanation and the videos bro, I may ask you again next time particularly the one which is related to Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Enjoying a nice cup of Joe right now actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I want to see Syrian rebuilding its economy and I hope Syrian come back to Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

**** this anti Arab forum

Fukin Asians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

In a recent wedding that I attended of a Saudi-Arabian woman, I discovered through their explanation that they specifically (not all Saudis of course) were part of a tribe that does not allow marriage outside of the tribe itself. Do you know more about this, of course it has nothing to do with Islam as it limits the choice of marriage to members of its own tribe, they're not bedouins either.

Is it widespread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> In a recent wedding that I attended of a Saudi-Arabian woman, I discovered through their explanation that they specifically (not all Saudis of course) were part of a tribe that does not allow marriage outside of the tribe itself. Do you know more about this, of course it has nothing to do with Islam as it limits the choice of marriage to members of its own tribe, they're not bedouins either.
> 
> Is it widespread?



It is quite rare nowadays. Still practiced by some people though. I would say less than 10%. Even less. Such logic (to keep wealth in the wider family, clan, tribe, chauvinism) is a remnant of old practiceses that were common all across the Arab and Muslim world to varying degrees. You can find similar practiceses in Iraq although a small minority as well.

Also the size of tribes and clans differ. Some are huge while others are smaller.

You can think about it as some kind of aristocracy/nobility/snubbish behavior. Some of those are more prestigious than others or have more influence. Some people will simply refuse to marry people from the many historical regions of KSA, cities, towns, villages etc.

Most youth (2/3 of the population) are below 30 years and 75-80% live in urban areas nowadays and not rural areas anymore, so such practices are dying already. However this is the negative side of tribe/clan influence. Which also translates to local Arabs rarely marrying non-Arab (origins) Saudi Arabians and non-Arabs although both occur as well at an increasing rate in the cities. Hijaz for instance is very cosmopolitan and you have nationals with origins from Nigeria to Indonesia, from Bosnia to Dagestan to South Asia and the entire Arab world and Muslim world. Probably not a more diverse region anywhere in the Muslim world.

All the above is mostly about women who have greater difficulty on this front for obvious reasons (Arab paternal tradition and culture with identity passing through the father - for example people born to Saudi Arabian mothers but non-Saudi Arabian fathers/non-GCC do not have full citizenship but something similar like in most Arab countries).

BTW she could be from the South and Southern Hijaz as well. In those mountanious regions they are more traditional and prefer not to mix with other Saudi Arabians.

Out of curiosity do you know where she was from in KSA (I suspect Al-Qassim) and which tribe/clan she belongs to? Also was that weeding in Denmark because the Saudi Arabian community is rather small centered around Copenhagen and Aarhus.

Also lastly each region of KSA, clan and tribe have their own traditional wedding ceremonies. So difficult to talk about a Saudi Arabian wedding as such other than what unites them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is quite rare nowadays. Still practiced by some people though. I would say less than 10%. Even less. Such logic (to keep wealth in the wider family, clan, tribe, chauvinism) is a remnant of old practiceses that were common all across the Arab and Muslim world to varying degrees. You can find similar practiceses in Iraq although a small minority as well.
> 
> Also the size of tribes and clans differ. Some are huge while others are smaller.
> 
> You can think about it as some kind of aristocracy/nobility/snubbish behavior. Some of those are more prestigious than others or have more influence. Some people will simply refuse to marry people from the many historical regions of KSA, cities, towns, villages etc.
> 
> Most youth (2/3 of the population) are below 30 years and 75-80% live in urban areas nowadays and not rural areas anymore, so such practices are dying already. However this is the negative side of tribe/clan influence. Which also translates to local Arabs rarely marrying non-Arab (origins) Saudi Arabians and non-Arabs although both occur as well at an increasing rate in the cities. Hijaz for instance is very cosmopolitan and you have nationals with origins from Nigeria to Indonesia, from Bosnia to Dagestan to South Asia and the entire Arab world and Muslim world. Probably not a more diverse region anywhere in the Muslim world.
> 
> All the above is mostly about women who have greater difficulty on this front for obvious reasons (Arab paternal tradition and culture with identity passing through the father - for example people born to Saudi Arabian mothers but non-Saudi Arabian fathers/non-GCC do not have full citizenship but something similar like in most Arab countries).
> 
> BTW she could be from the South and Southern Hijaz as well. In those mountanious regions they are more traditional and prefer not to mix with other Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Out of curiosity do you know where she was from in KSA (I suspect Al-Qassim) and which tribe/clan she belongs to? Also was that weeding in Denmark because the Saudi Arabian community is rather small centered around Copenhagen and Aarhus.
> 
> Also lastly each region of KSA, clan and tribe have their own traditional wedding ceremonies. So difficult to talk about a Saudi Arabian wedding as such other than what unites them all.



It surprised me to hear such a level of restriction. Although she disagreed with it, it obviously comes from the parents, grand-parents (older generation) and will die off in due time.

Not sure where she is from and such details, I do know part of the family lives in Dammam but whether that is their origin is unknown to me. I can't ask given the distant connection. It was in Denmark and was a mixed wedding, disagreed upon by the rest of the family as the husband was non-Arab and non-Muslim, although she was not so keen on Islam either. But let me not draw the wrong image, they were no party people either, calm, respectful and mature but abandoned those traditions. I personally do not agree with such mixing and find it sad when it occurs, but it, of course, is not my place to say about people I barely know.

Also met Yemenis lately in the Netherlands, I must say I like how traditional they are, great people.

For me myself personally I could not be with a non-Arab or I would have to Arabize her, the level of nationalism is too high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> It surprised me to hear such a level of restriction. Although she disagreed with it, it obviously comes from the parents, grand-parents (older generation) and will die off in due time.
> 
> Not sure where she is from and such details, I do know part of the family lives in Dammam but whether that is their origin is unknown to me. I can't ask given the distant connection. It was in Denmark and was a mixed wedding, disagreed upon by the rest of the family as the husband was non-Arab and non-Muslim, although she was not so keen on Islam either. But let me not draw the wrong image, they were no party people either, calm, respectful and mature but abandoned those traditions. I personally do not agree with such mixing and find it sad when it occurs, but it, of course, is not my place to say about people I barely know.
> 
> Also met Yemenis lately in the Netherlands, I must say I like how traditional they are, great people.



Not so familiar with the Eastern Province. If I knew her clan or tribe I could tell more. Dammam is a cosmopolitan city though due to the oil, gas and petrochemical sector. People from all over the country live there so she could have origins from practically everywhere. My experience is that local Easterners/Hasawis etc. are not restrictive other than some Shias who might prefer to marry likeminded people. Local and non-local marriages (Saudis not native to the region) are not such rare from what I know though.

Interesting. Well, I won’t judge and not my business who people marry with other than family which I can influence but not decide for either.

Surprised to see how many Saudi-Iraqi connections I encounter online and in person. Also met Iraqis in Denmark with an ancestral/family connection not long ago and vice versa in KSA. Mostly Najd, Hijaz and Eastern province. Across secterian backgrounds. For instance most Iraqi Shia Arabs from Southern Iraq (let alone Iraqi Sunni Arabs from every corner of Iraq) have partial ancestral ties to KSA that are fairly recent (3-8 generations = some 250 years) let alone the many older migrations both ways. Some kind of Semitic highway since the Akkadians.

We even have an example of the above on small PDF in the form of @Malik Alashter . Not seen him for a while. Hopefully he is well.

Yes, Yemenis are great people. Many people from Southern KSA, South Hijaz and Southern Najd have some ancestral ties to Yemen as have many people in the GCC and also in Iraq, Jordan, Syria, Palestine, Lebanon etc. Very old migrations that long predate Islam.

Reminds me of how silly the borders are in the Mashriq. Should have been 1 big and powerful federal nation from Yemen to Syria as envisioned 100+ years ago with joint access to all 4 seas. Would have been great honestly.



CamelGuy said:


> It surprised me to hear such a level of restriction. Although she disagreed with it, it obviously comes from the parents, grand-parents (older generation) and will die off in due time.
> 
> Not sure where she is from and such details, I do know part of the family lives in Dammam but whether that is their origin is unknown to me. I can't ask given the distant connection. It was in Denmark and was a mixed wedding, disagreed upon by the rest of the family as the husband was non-Arab and non-Muslim, although she was not so keen on Islam either. But let me not draw the wrong image, they were no party people either, calm, respectful and mature but abandoned those traditions. I personally do not agree with such mixing and find it sad when it occurs, but it, of course, is not my place to say about people I barely know.
> 
> Also met Yemenis lately in the Netherlands, I must say I like how traditional they are, great people.
> 
> For me myself personally I could not be with a non-Arab or I would have to Arabize her, the level of nationalism is too high.



The last sentence killed me. Just saw it.

BTW you should try Yemeni cuisine. It is really great and quite unique.











Many similar dishes in KSA.

This woman has 141 videos. Many of those dishes are shared between KSA and Yemen although in KSA cuisine depends on the region to a large degree.

https://m.youtube.com/user/ShebaYemeniFood

Anyway got to hit the bed. Nice talking as usual after some 1.5 months. Just a shame that almost all Arab users left. Little fun left. Anyway little time for PDF nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is quite rare nowadays. Still practiced by some people though. I would say less than 10%. Even less. Such logic (to keep wealth in the wider family, clan, tribe, chauvinism) is a remnant of old practiceses that were common all across the Arab and Muslim world to varying degrees. You can find similar practiceses in Iraq although a small minority as well.
> 
> Also the size of tribes and clans differ. Some are huge while others are smaller.
> 
> You can think about it as some kind of aristocracy/nobility/snubbish behavior. Some of those are more prestigious than others or have more influence. Some people will simply refuse to marry people from the many historical regions of KSA, cities, towns, villages etc.
> 
> Most youth (2/3 of the population) are below 30 years and 75-80% live in urban areas nowadays and not rural areas anymore, so such practices are dying already. However this is the negative side of tribe/clan influence. Which also translates to local Arabs rarely marrying non-Arab (origins) Saudi Arabians and non-Arabs although both occur as well at an increasing rate in the cities. Hijaz for instance is very cosmopolitan and you have nationals with origins from Nigeria to Indonesia, from Bosnia to Dagestan to South Asia and the entire Arab world and Muslim world. Probably not a more diverse region anywhere in the Muslim world.
> 
> All the above is mostly about women who have greater difficulty on this front for obvious reasons (Arab paternal tradition and culture with identity passing through the father - for example people born to Saudi Arabian mothers but non-Saudi Arabian fathers/non-GCC do not have full citizenship but something similar like in most Arab countries).
> 
> BTW she could be from the South and Southern Hijaz as well. In those mountanious regions they are more traditional and prefer not to mix with other Saudi Arabians.
> 
> Out of curiosity do you know where she was from in KSA (I suspect Al-Qassim) and which tribe/clan she belongs to? Also was that weeding in Denmark because the Saudi Arabian community is rather small centered around Copenhagen and Aarhus.
> 
> Also lastly each region of KSA, clan and tribe have their own traditional wedding ceremonies. So difficult to talk about a Saudi Arabian wedding as such other than what unites them all.



My family usually marry with some particular tribes/families in GCC /Morroco and Egypt.
I remember that it was easier before than today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Great year for Arab football. Qatar champions of Asia and Algeria champions of Africa. Saudi Arabian Al-Hilal Asian Champions league champions and Tunisian Esperance, African Champions League winners.

Total dominance in Asia and Africa.

Tomorrow Al-Hilal and Esperance will play against each other in the FIFA Club World Cup.


----------



## Valar.

Dedicated to @CamelGuy ,


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Valar. said:


> Dedicated to @CamelGuy ,



Why me


----------



## Valar.

CamelGuy said:


> Why me



Based on all your comments about mutawaeen, euro men getting effiminate and cucks etc, this song came to mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

I heard that people are organizing in Egypt 

Does that have anything to do with that?:

*Egyptian Whistleblower, Mohamed Ali, Announces Movement to Oust Sisi*


----------



## Indos

bsruzm said:


> I heard that people are organizing in Egypt
> 
> Does that have anything to do with that?:
> 
> *Egyptian Whistleblower, Mohamed Ali, Announces Movement to Oust Sisi*



I think the only way to kick Sisi out from power is through Muslim Brotherhood infiltration to the Army. Those MB supporters should have at least one of their son joining the Army. 

They also should learn from AKP Turkey success.


----------



## bsruzm

Indos said:


> I think the only way to kick Sisi out from power is through Muslim Brotherhood infiltration to the Army. Those MB supporters should have at least one of their son joining the Army.
> 
> They also should learn from AKP Turkey success.








*-- Speaker:* Let's say we are in September and we have elections in Egypt. And let's presume that the MB win the majority places in Parliament. What will be your position? Will you accept the idea that the military regime in Egypt have to prevent the MB of taking the power in Egypt like it happend in Algeria or we have to play the democratic game and let the MB win Egypt like Hamas taking Gaza?

*-- Bernard Henri Levi:* If MB arrive in Egypt, I will not say democracy wants it so let democracy process. Democracy again is not only election, it is values. I am not an expert on Egypt but my bet is that the new atmosphere prevailing in Egypt will not be a such a good wind for MB. I don't buy the theory which is expressed here that the MB is the only organized force, the only one able to take advantage of the sitaution.

*-- Speaker:* To understand that you are saying that if they were to win a legitimate election, you would urge the military to not to allow them to take the power?

*-- H.B. Levi:* I will urge, urge the prevention of them coming to power.


Hell with your French/Jewish accent, Bernard Henri Levi... I guess, you know that Israeli woman, who sits near Henri Levi. This is a footage that has been taken before the 2012 elections in Egypt.


Poor Egyptian people, I can't say more.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> *-- Speaker:* Let's say we are in September and we have elections in Egypt. And let's presume that the MB win the majority places in Parliament. What will be your position? Will you accept the idea that the military regime in Egypt have to prevent the MB of taking the power in Egypt like it happend in Algeria or we have to play the democratic game and let the MB win Egypt like Hamas taking Gaza?
> 
> *-- Bernard Henri Levi:* If MB arrive in Egypt, I will not say democracy wants it so let democracy process. Democracy again is not only election, it is values. I am not an expert on Egypt but my bet is that the new atmosphere prevailing in Egypt will not be a such a good wind for MB. I don't buy the theory which is expressed here that the MB is the only organized force, the only one able to take advantage of the sitaution.
> 
> *-- Speaker:* To understand that you are saying that if they were to win a legitimate election, you would urge the military to not to allow them to take the power?
> 
> *-- H.B. Levi:* I will urge, urge the prevention of them coming to power.
> 
> 
> Hell with your French/Jewish accent, Bernard Henri Levi... I guess, you know that Israeli woman, who sits near Henri Levi. This is a footage that has been taken before the 2012 elections in Egypt.
> 
> 
> Poor Egyptian people, I can't say more.



I thought that our Egyptian brothers and sisters removed the MB themselves with millions of Egyptians on the streets demanding their removal before the Egyptian army intervened? I also recall that the MB never once gained voting majority (in other words support from 50%+ of the eligible voters).

@Amun @Hell NO

Anyway why is a foreigner obsessed about the less than 120 year old Muslim Brotherhood sect/organization? It is a native Egyptian organization. It has literally nothing to do with Turkey other than Erdogan, along with his friend in Qatar, trying to use the MB as a political tool to gain influence in the Arab world but failing everywhere be it Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, Yemen, Syria etc.

I know that the Turkish branch of MB has a big say in AKP reaching power but it is what it is.

As I wrote, you better worry about the Uyghur's. Azeris. Crimean Tatars. The Russified Central Asian Turks whose culture has been altered forever and whose lands are ruled by pro-Russian dictators for 20-30 years in a row, the same Russia that has killed 10's of millions of Turks, until not long ago.

Or your own country and its future.

Al-Sisi is an angel in comparison.


----------



## bsruzm




----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> **** this anti Arab forum
> 
> Fukin Asians



This forum has turned into a giant stinking shithole indeed. Full of Arabized yet Arab-obsessed cretins meddling/obsessing about Arab affairs 24/7 yet there are hardly any Arab users around.

The Arabized Anatoli above is a great example of one such obsessed individual.

Waste of time, should follow suit and leave like 99.9% of all Arab users did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> This forum has turned into a giant stinking shithole indeed. Full of Arabized yet Arab-obsessed cretins meddling/obsessing about Arab affairs 24/7 yet there are hardly any Arab users around.
> 
> Waste of time, should follow suit and leave like 99.9% of all Arab users did.



All forums are dying. Including that Arabian legend guy who made his own forum,.world defense

It's too addicting tkoufh I must admit, have been coming back since 2013 when I was a teenager. I remember getting angry at all gulf Arabs back then. The good old days of teen angry me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> All forums are dying. Including that Arabian legend guy who made his own forum,.world defense



Arab Military forums still going relatively strong. Many well-informed Arab patriots on those forums, including many from Iraq that I had the pleasure to discuss a lot of interesting topics with. Many military updates that I don't even bother posting here for obvious reasons. Low IQ trolling 24/7 from a bunch of obsessed users is tiring on the long run.

In any case, PDF has turned into shit completely in recent months. It has become a joke and one is just wasting his time. No point to take it seriously.

The funny thing, in the real world, if Arabs pulled the stick, calamity would occur. Sad thing with so many useless regimes in our region, should otherwise stick to our own but as we know, fellow Arabs are not as docile as others in case shit hits the fan. Stopped caring about anything outside the Arab world in the Muslim world. No need to live a lie or some kind of illusion. Luckily I see more and more Arabs waking up. In the future, I will show every deluded Arab this forum and hopefully they will wake up and have the transformation that I did. Already had success with 2 guys on Reddit who were caught up in the "ignorant bubble/phase".

Yes, that is the bad thing about it, if just the standards were as they once were, you could somehow give yourself some excuses. Makes no sense nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

What the **** was I doing


ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Arab Military forums still going relatively strong. Many well-informed Arab patriots on those forums, including many from Iraq that I had the pleasure to discuss a lot of interesting topics with.
> 
> In any case, PDF has turned into shit completely in recent months. It has become a joke and one is just wasting his time. No point to take it seriously.
> 
> The funny thing, in the real world, if Arabs pulled the stick, calamity would occur. Useless regimes, should stick to our own. Stocked caring about anything outside the Arab world in the Muslim world. No need to live a lie or some kind of illusion. Luckily I see more and more Arabs waking up. In the future, I will show every deluded Arab this forum and hopefully they will wake up and have the transformation that I did.



My presence here and on ssc which is dead has arabized me, which is great for my future and that of my future kids. All these efforts have been worthy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Who cares about Def news... when you can enjoy such exchanges.
I mostly come here to have fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> Who cares about Def news... when you can enjoy such exchanges.
> I mostly come here to have fun...



What fun is it being here when 1) this forum is by no means representative of Pakistan or Pakistanis, 2) 100's (literally) of Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating (24/7) individuals are running riot in every single thread remotely related to Arabs (500 million people yet the cretins who live in shithole countries ruled by shithole regimes (compared to most Arab countries by every objective measurement) themselves cannot differentiate between regimes and people) polluting it with their inferiority ridden nonsense while no Arab user is engaging in such behavior nor obsessed about ethnicity x or y, nationality x or y.

All while there are what, less than two handful active Arab users left? How many are we? 6-7 guys?

No wonder that this forum has the reputation it does and has had for years and no wonder that 99% of all Arab users left be they Moroccan, Saudi Arabian, Iraqi, Omani, Syrian, Palestinian etc. Even a guy like @Falcon29 left. No need to mention more. Your own behavior turns into a messed up one at times due to this forum as well. Never experienced anything like this before. I get it, it should not be taken "seriously" but if I want to engage in trolling, there is social media/twitter for that or real life where you can do that stuff if you need attention/have a youthful mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> All forums are dying. Including that Arabian legend guy who made his own forum,.world defense
> 
> It's too addicting tkoufh I must admit, have been coming back since 2013 when I was a teenager. I remember getting angry at all gulf Arabs back then. The good old days of teen angry me


There is a good defense forum for Arabs called https://defense-arab.com/vb/
Hurry up and click that shiat before it gets deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> What fun is it being here when 1) this forum is by no means representative of Pakistan or Pakistan, 2) 100's (literals) of Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating (24/7) individuals are running riot in every single thread polluting it with their inferiority ridden nonsense while no Arab user is engaging in such behavior nor obsessed about ethnicity x or y, nationality x or y.
> 
> All while there are what, less than two handful active Arab users left? How many are we? 6-7 guys?
> 
> No wonder that this forum has the reputation is does and has had for years. Your own behavior turns into a messed up one at times due to this forum as well. Never experienced anything like this before.



3 years ago, i do admit that I took things a bit to "seriously".... that also made me what I am on this Forum... where I can swim in each side, and say whatever I think to be right and still be seen without being a threat...

But now... it's just to "enjoy"... Since most interesting members are out of the picture.
I also saw a new wave of "Arabs" with a particular behavior that wasn't the case before... Same for the Turks and Chinese... Where each side find it hard to control themselves and just end up getting put aside...

I will also say that the Mods let too much slack in the past to too many members, who used the ME section as a no man's land... it's way better today, but still, the ME section is still used as some sort of a sandbox.

Arab members weren't that many in the first place, not that this Forum isn't good enough, but most of them prefered an Arabic speaking one. And to be honest... I find it boring when most of the people sing the same song... that's mostly why I am here and just lurk Arabic forums...


----------



## JonAsad

Arabic Coffee Sux.. 
Turkish Coffee is the real thing..


----------



## Philip the Arab

JonAsad said:


> Arabic Coffee Sux..
> Turkish Coffee is the real thing..


Turkish coffee is Semitic coffee rebranded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

JonAsad said:


> Arabic Coffee Sux..
> Turkish Coffee is the real thing..



Turkish coffee is a cheap remake of Arabic coffee. There is no such thing as "Turkish" coffee as coffee was invented in Arabia. Coffee grows in KSA, Yemen etc. Never heard about coffee growing in Turkey for it to be "Turkish".

It is like saying "Turkish" Kabsa, Shawarma, Falafel, Kebab (yes, kebab, even the word is Semitic and native to the Arab world not Turkey, Iran or whatever as some claim) etc. Makes little to no sense. There are literally 100's of Arabic coffee variants as well depending on the country and region.

Sorry, I just took this forum seriously, that was indeed moronic by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

I love to eat Hummus regardless its an Israeli dish..


----------



## Saddam Hussein

JonAsad said:


> I love to eat Hummus regardless its an Israeli dish..



He pushin it

Looks like my mutawaeen has yet another task added

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

CamelGuy said:


> He pushin it


The Q is who's gonna fall for it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> He pushin it
> 
> Looks like my mutawaeen has yet another task added


Top kek, btw what was your old account on PDFs name?


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> 3 years ago, i do admit that I took things a bit to "seriously".... that also made me what I am on this Forum... where I can swim in each side, and say whatever I think to be right and still be seen without being a threat...
> 
> But now... it's just to "enjoy"... Since most interesting members are out of the picture.
> I also saw a new wave of "Arabs" with a particular behavior that wasn't the case before... Same for the Turks and Chinese... Where each side find it hard to control themselves and just end up getting put aside...
> 
> I will also say that the Mods let too much slack in the past to too many members, who used the ME section as a no man's land... it's way better today, but still, the ME section is still used as some sort of a sandbox.
> 
> Arab members weren't that many in the first place, not that this Forum isn't good enough, but most of them prefered an Arabic speaking one. And to be honest... I find it boring when most of the people sing the same song... that's mostly why I am here and just lurk Arabic forums...



Whatever in-existent "Arab behavior" is a reaction to the Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating trolls who are doing nothing but obsessing about Arabs and Arab affairs 24/7 on this forum and blaming all their own self-created miseries on some 500 million Arab who by some imaginary coincidence are behind every failure of theirs, their people, their country etc. The same old song that has been song on PDF, at times frequently, others rarely and now constantly.

There was once a vibrant Arab community on PDF, before your time, we even had our own moderator and our section was the most peaceful one at that too (the Webmaster admitted to it himself) but then a huge influx of individuals that I am talking about, appeared, and 99% of all Arab users did not bother to waste their time on such individuals and left. Rightly so.

Those Arabic military forums, you can find every ideology, viewpoint among them. With countryman disagreeing with the other countryman on fundamentals. Often heated but mostly in a respectful manner. Much better than what PDF has turned into. You will be shocked to learn that there is even room for Iranian users. I saw 1-2 old faces from PDF recently. Even a few Turkish users. Pakistanis as well. Mind you, this is an Arabic speaking forum so not too many from the diaspora.



HannibalBarca said:


> The Q is who's gonna fall for it...



Fall? You mean blow up, is that not it? According to PDF ArAAAAAAAAAAabs invented suicide bombing. It is a 3000 year old Arab tradition when greeting a foreigner. In particular if he is an invading/occupying cancer, he/she tends to get blown up from time to time. We should be exporting more terrorism to our enemies. Not enough is being done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Top kek, btw what was your old account on PDFs name?



Jalad Al khaleej when I was an angry teenager

Then Doritos11

F1000n

1000

Now this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

A start to a sunny day with Falafel ma Baid Maslook and Batanger.
and to end the humid evening with a delicious dessert Kanafeh. 

Sometimes I wonder from where those delicacies originated from. 

but I am sure its not from Egypt and Palestine..


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Whatever in-existent "Arab behavior" is a reaction to the Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating trolls who are doing nothing but obsessing about Arabs and Arab affairs 24/7 on this forum and blaming all their own self-created miseries on some 500 million Arab who by some imaginary coincidence are behind every failure of theirs, their people, their country etc. The same old song that has been song on PDF, at times frequently, others rarely and now constantly.
> 
> There was once a vibrant Arab community on PDF, before your time, we even had our own moderator and our section was the most peaceful one at that too (the Webmaster admitted to it himself) but then a huge influx of individuals that I am talking about, appeared, and 99% of all Arab users did not bother to waste their time on such individuals and left. Rightly so.
> 
> Those Arabic military forums, you can find every ideology, viewpoint among them. With countryman disagreeing with the other countryman on fundamentals. Often heated but mostly in a respectful manner. Much better than what PDF has turned into. You will be shocked to learn that there is even room for Iranian users. I saw 1-2 old faces from PDF recently. Even a few Turkish users. Pakistanis as well. Mind you, this is an Arabic speaking forum so not too many from the diaspora.
> 
> 
> 
> Fall? You mean blow up, is that not it?



I was lurking PDF in 2015-16, then decided to join in 2017 to answer some "points" that got on my nerve...
As for the some Turks vs Arabs, it's a problem of mods... they let it run for too long, not gonna say one side was right... but both were fueling each other, both side had a behavior that was beyond acceptable many times. Even to this day, even though it's way less... you still got members who just made it their job, by trolling in specific threads...
The problem is the answer of some arabs... who instead answering in a way that give you the upper hand without falling to their level, some just fall into the trap, head first...

Now I will acknowledge that by numerical basis... Arabs were the lesser problem in that issue.

The Arabic forums are very limited in their "pop target" as it's Arabic only. I'm sure if they made an Eng only version... things could be more interesting.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> I was lurking PDF in 2015-16, then decided to join in 2017 to answer some "points" that got on my nerve...
> As for the some Turks vs Arabs, it's a problem of mods... they let it run for too long, not gonna say one side was right... but both were fueling each other, both side had a behavior that was beyond acceptable many times. Even to this day, even though it's way less... you still got members who just made it their job, by trolling in specific threads...
> The problem is the answer of some arabs... who instead answering in a way that give you the upper hand without falling to their level, some just fall into the trap, head first...
> 
> Now I will acknowledge that by numerical basis... Arabs were the lesser problem in that issue.
> 
> The Arabic forums are very limited in their "pop target" as it's Arabic only. I'm sure if they made an Eng only version... things could be more interesting.



It is not about any particular ethnicity or nationality. The type of user/person that I described has been growing in numbers on PDF across ethnicity, nationality, sect etc. for quite a while. Last few years in fact.

When there are no Arab users to pick their nonsense apart and put them in their place intellectually, this tends to occur on a forum of PDF's nature and diminishing level compared to old times.

The problem is that foreigners are obsessed about internal Arab affairs and Arabs. That is the only reason. I understand that we influenced them much more than they ever influenced us but there must be limits to the insanity.

In the real world Arabs do not hate/obsess about any nationality/ethnicity. Not even Israelis/Jews. It is almost always about Zionism. When it is about Iran it is about the Mullah's. When it is about Turkey it is about Turkish meddling in the Arab world. Similarly with the US or whatever else that has been meddling/is meddling and brings nothing good but mostly trouble.

Depends which Arabic forum. I can honestly say that the large Arab military forums are much better than PDF, with the only exception being that they are not as international as this one but that is due to language only but yet you have more foreigners, than you would ever expect on say a Urdu speaking, Turkish speaking or Farsi speaking military forum. With those foreigners being given room.

I mean, it is not without reason that Arabs have always been famous for our world famous traditional hospitality. It is deeply ingrained in us. The entire ancient honor code (even among Arabs) of HAVING to help even a struggling long-term enemy to feed/host him if he/she is in trouble. Unfortunately in today's world, foreign influence, Arabs picking up bad habits/being ignorant about their own past etc., are prone to imitating what should not be imitated but luckily that is a very small minority.

It is no different on PDF. I don't see any Arab users trolling out of nowhere other ethnicities, nationalities, countries etc. We simply don't care enough to engage in such a thing unless provoked beforehand. We have enough to look at on our own plate.

Even international forums like Reddit, pages relevant to Arabs/Arab affairs, are flooded by obsessed foreigners. This phenomenon should be studied by the world's leading psychiatrists, psychobiologists, anthropologists, and cognitive scientists. Basically the entire behavioral science community should look at this phenomenon, starting with PDF. Unfortunately I cannot be of any help, as this is not my field, but would have loved to take part.


----------



## StormBreaker

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Whatever in-existent "Arab behavior" is a reaction to the Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating trolls who are doing nothing but obsessing about Arabs and Arab affairs 24/7 on this forum and blaming all their own self-created miseries on some 500 million Arab who by some imaginary coincidence are behind every failure of theirs, their people, their country etc. The same old song that has been song on PDF, at times frequently, others rarely and now constantly.
> 
> There was once a vibrant Arab community on PDF, before your time, we even had our own moderator and our section was the most peaceful one at that too (the Webmaster admitted to it himself) but then a huge influx of individuals that I am talking about, appeared, and 99% of all Arab users did not bother to waste their time on such individuals and left. Rightly so.
> 
> Those Arabic military forums, you can find every ideology, viewpoint among them. With countryman disagreeing with the other countryman on fundamentals. Often heated but mostly in a respectful manner. Much better than what PDF has turned into. You will be shocked to learn that there is even room for Iranian users. I saw 1-2 old faces from PDF recently. Even a few Turkish users. Pakistanis as well. Mind you, this is an Arabic speaking forum so not too many from the diaspora.
> 
> 
> 
> Fall? You mean blow up, is that not it? According to PDF ArAAAAAAAAAAabs invented suicide bombing. It is a 3000 year old Arab tradition when greeting a foreigner. In particular if he is an invading/occupying cancer, he/she tends to get blown up from time to time. We should be exporting more terrorism to our enemies. Not enough is being done.


Ever tried making toum?
Give me some real authentic recipe



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is not about any particular ethnicity or nationality. The type of user/person that I described has been growing in numbers on PDF across ethnicity, nationality, sect etc. for quite a while. Last few years in fact.
> 
> When there are no Arab users to pick their nonsense apart and put them in their place intellectually, this tends to occur on a forum of PDF's nature and diminishing level compared to old times.
> 
> The problem is that foreigners are obsessed about internal Arab affairs and Arabs. That is the only reason. I understand that we influenced them much more than they ever influenced us but there must be limits to the insanity.
> 
> In the real world Arabs do not hate/obsess about any nationality/ethnicity. Not even Israelis/Jews. It is almost always about Zionism. When it is about Iran it is about the Mullah's. When it is about Turkey it is about Turkish meddling in the Arab world. Similarly with the US or whatever else that has been meddling/is meddling and brings nothing good but mostly trouble.
> 
> Depends which Arabic forum. I can honestly say that the large Arab military forums are much better than PDF, with the only exception being that they are not as international as this one but that is due to language only but yet you have more foreigners, than you would ever expect on say a Urdu speaking, Turkish speaking or Farsi speaking military forum. With those foreigners being given room.
> 
> I mean, it is not without reason that Arabs have always been famous for our world famous traditional hospitality. It is deeply ingrained in us. The entire ancient honor code (even among Arabs) of HAVING to help even a struggling long-term enemy to feed/host him if he/she is in trouble. Unfortunately in today's world, foreign influence, Arabs picking up bad habits/being ignorant about their own past etc., are prone to imitating what should not be imitated but luckily that is a very small minority.
> 
> It is no different on PDF. I don't see any Arab users trolling out of nowhere other ethnicities, nationalities, countries etc. We simply don't care enough to engage in such a thing unless provoked beforehand. We have enough to look at on our own plate.
> 
> Even international forums like Reddit, pages relevant to Arabs/Arab affairs, are flooded by obsessed foreigners. This phenomenon should be studied by the world's leading psychiatrists, psychobiologists, anthropologists, and cognitive scientists. Basically the entire behavioral science community should look at this phenomenon, starting with PDF. Unfortunately I cannot be of any help, as this is not my field, but would have loved to take part.


What large Arab forums ?


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is not about any particular ethnicity or nationality. The type of user/person that I described has been growing in numbers on PDF across ethnicity, nationality, sect etc. for quite a while. Last few years in fact.
> 
> When there are no Arab users to pick their nonsense apart and put them in their place intellectually, this tends to occur on a forum of PDF's nature and diminishing level compared to old times.
> 
> The problem is that foreigners are obsessed about internal Arab affairs and Arabs. That is the only reason. I understand that we influenced them much more than they ever influenced us but there must be limits to the insanity.
> 
> In the real world Arabs do not hate/obsess about any nationality/ethnicity. Not even Israelis/Jews. It is almost always about Zionism. When it is about Iran it is about the Mullah's. When it is about Turkey it is about Turkish meddling in the Arab world. Similarly with the US or whatever else that has been meddling/is meddling and brings nothing good but mostly trouble.
> 
> Depends which Arabic forum. I can honestly say that the large Arab military forums are much better than PDF, with the only exception being that they are not as international as this one but that is due to language only but yet you have more foreigners, than you would ever expect on say a Urdu speaking, Turkish speaking or Farsi speaking military forum. With those foreigners being given room.
> 
> I mean, it is not without reason that Arabs have always been famous for our world famous traditional hospitality. It is deeply ingrained in us. The entire ancient honor code (even among Arabs) of HAVING to help even a struggling long-term enemy to feed/host him if he/she is in trouble. Unfortunately in today's world, foreign influence, Arabs picking up bad habits/being ignorant about their own past etc., are prone to imitating what should not be imitated but luckily that is a very small minority.
> 
> It is no different on PDF. I don't see any Arab users trolling out of nowhere other ethnicities, nationalities, countries etc. We simply don't care enough to engage in such a thing unless provoked beforehand. We have enough to look at on our own plate.
> 
> Even international forums like Reddit, pages relevant to Arabs/Arab affairs, are flooded by obsessed foreigners. This phenomenon should be studied by the world's leading psychiatrists, psychobiologists, anthropologists, and cognitive scientists. Basically the entire behavioral science community should look at this phenomenon, starting with PDF.



Well... Each ppl their own reason for that... could be jealousy... frustration as Seeing Arabs having everything and yet doing little with it... others simple Hate toward the Arab=Muslims... Curiosity and so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

StormBreaker said:


> Ever tried making toum?
> Give me some real authentic recipe
> 
> 
> What large Arab forums ?



Each Arab country (at least from what I am aware of and I am not a chef specializing in Arab cuisine) has its own version. It is a relatively simple garlic dip/sauce. When I make variations of it at home I always use fresh garlic, some good extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, lemon juice and some use ice water and 1 egg before mixing it all up in a food processor (much easier) or by hand.

There are versions with local yoghurt and some chili/spices (to spice it up other than the garlic) but this is mostly used in KSA/Yemen, the Lebanese version is more blend, but the secret with all cooking is not to mix too many species up and tastes. The key in the dish should be the garlic and the fusion of extra virgin olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and yoghurt if you use that which I like to do to make the sauce/dip thicker and add a more milky taste, we Arabians love our milk products.

There are several but I cannot mention them as it is not allowed. One user already mentioned 1 such forum but there are several although most Arabs are now using social media such as Twitter but that is often flooded by boots yet 1 billion times more active. There are quite a few military guys on Twitter as well but Twitter is limited for longer/more complicated discussions.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well... Each ppl their own reason for that... could be jealousy... frustration as Seeing Arabs having everything and yet doing little with it... others simple Hate toward the Arab=Muslims... Curiosity and so on...



Whatever it is, it is very enjoying (on the long run) and needs to be studied closely. I bet that the crying will be 1 billion times bigger once our regimes in power will reflect the will of the people. Many of those people crying now, will like it even less, I am afraid. But what can I do about it? Not much other than laughing if I am lucky to witness it first hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Each Arab country (at least from what I am aware of and I am not a chef specializing in Arab cuisine) has its own version. It is a relatively simple garlic dip/sauce. When I make variations of it at home I always use fresh garlic, some good extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, lemon juice and some use ice water and 1 egg before mixing it all up in a food processor (much easier) or by hand.
> 
> There are versions with local yoghurt and some chili/spices (to spice it up other than the garlic) but this is mostly used in KSA/Yemen, the Lebanese version is more blend, but the secret with all cooking is not to mix too many species up and tastes. The key in the dish should be the garlic and the fusion of extra virgin olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and yoghurt if you use that which I like to do to make the sauce/dip thicker and add a more milky taste, we Arabians love our milk products.
> 
> There are several but I cannot mention them as it is not allowed. One user already mentioned 1 such forum but there are several although most Arabs are now using social media such as Twitter but that is often flooded by boots yet 1 billion times more active. There are quite a few military guys on Twitter as well but Twitter is limited for longer/more complicated discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it is very enjoying (on the long run) and needs to be studied closely. I bet that the crying will be 1 billion times bigger once our regimes in power will reflect the will of the people. Many of those people crying now, will like it even less, I am afraid. But what can I do about it? Not much other than laughing if I am lucky to witness it first hand.



What I'm afraid... is the region will fall into another salve of wars without getting to where they hoped to be...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

HannibalBarca said:


> What I'm afraid... is the region will fall into another salve of wars without getting to where they hoped to be...



Due to foreign meddling



HannibalBarca said:


> What I'm afraid... is the region will fall into another salve of wars without getting to where they hoped to be...



I am worried about foreign non Arab or presence in the GCC. Its too high. Especially Indian. It's not good to me a minority in your own native land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

CamelGuy said:


> Due to foreign meddling
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about foreign non Arab or presence in the GCC. Its too high. Especially Indian. It's not good to me a minority in your own native land



Both are unfortunately being enable by Arabs themselves...
So... our First enemies are "us"...

But well... The History of my Profile pic... is a witness of such things... some may say it's in our blood...


----------



## StormBreaker

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Each Arab country (at least from what I am aware of and I am not a chef specializing in Arab cuisine) has its own version. It is a relatively simple garlic dip/sauce. When I make variations of it at home I always use fresh garlic, some good extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, lemon juice and some use ice water and 1 egg before mixing it all up in a food processor (much easier) or by hand.
> 
> There are versions with local yoghurt and some chili/spices (to spice it up other than the garlic) but this is mostly used in KSA/Yemen, the Lebanese version is more blend, but the secret with all cooking is not to mix too many species up and tastes. The key in the dish should be the garlic and the fusion of extra virgin olive oil, garlic, lemon juice and yoghurt if you use that which I like to do to make the sauce/dip thicker and add a more milky taste, we Arabians love our milk products.
> 
> There are several but I cannot mention them as it is not allowed. One user already mentioned 1 such forum but there are several although most Arabs are now using social media such as Twitter but that is often flooded by boots yet 1 billion times more active. There are quite a few military guys on Twitter as well but Twitter is limited for longer/more complicated discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, it is very enjoying (on the long run) and needs to be studied closely. I bet that the crying will be 1 billion times bigger once our regimes in power will reflect the will of the people. Many of those people crying now, will like it even less, I am afraid. But what can I do about it? Not much other than laughing if I am lucky to witness it first hand.


The one i am referring is to the thick one, most probably the lebanese version as the guy who made me was a lebanese. He also had this brick over, in which he made the bread











And secondly, what do you guys actually call this bread. I always refer to it simple as khubz. And the version of toum i was referring to is this one specifically. My taste buds detect that this version is more garlic rich than the thin Saudi one which I personally am not a fan of. There is this version, in which they mix in red chilli blended as well, but it feels good only in a perfect shawarma, nothing less.



Philip the Arab said:


> Top kek, btw what was your old account on PDFs name?





ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Whatever in-existent "Arab behavior" is a reaction to the Arabized yet Arab-obsessed and Arab-hating trolls who are doing nothing but obsessing about Arabs and Arab affairs 24/7 on this forum and blaming all their own self-created miseries on some 500 million Arab who by some imaginary coincidence are behind every failure of theirs, their people, their country etc. The same old song that has been song on PDF, at times frequently, others rarely and now constantly.
> 
> There was once a vibrant Arab community on PDF, before your time, we even had our own moderator and our section was the most peaceful one at that too (the Webmaster admitted to it himself) but then a huge influx of individuals that I am talking about, appeared, and 99% of all Arab users did not bother to waste their time on such individuals and left. Rightly so.
> 
> Those Arabic military forums, you can find every ideology, viewpoint among them. With countryman disagreeing with the other countryman on fundamentals. Often heated but mostly in a respectful manner. Much better than what PDF has turned into. You will be shocked to learn that there is even room for Iranian users. I saw 1-2 old faces from PDF recently. Even a few Turkish users. Pakistanis as well. Mind you, this is an Arabic speaking forum so not too many from the diaspora.
> 
> 
> 
> Fall? You mean blow up, is that not it? According to PDF ArAAAAAAAAAAabs invented suicide bombing. It is a 3000 year old Arab tradition when greeting a foreigner. In particular if he is an invading/occupying cancer, he/she tends to get blown up from time to time. We should be exporting more terrorism to our enemies. Not enough is being done.





CamelGuy said:


> Jalad Al khaleej when I was an angry teenager
> 
> Then Doritos11
> 
> F1000n
> 
> 1000
> 
> Now this





HannibalBarca said:


> I was lurking PDF in 2015-16, then decided to join in 2017 to answer some "points" that got on my nerve...
> As for the some Turks vs Arabs, it's a problem of mods... they let it run for too long, not gonna say one side was right... but both were fueling each other, both side had a behavior that was beyond acceptable many times. Even to this day, even though it's way less... you still got members who just made it their job, by trolling in specific threads...
> The problem is the answer of some arabs... who instead answering in a way that give you the upper hand without falling to their level, some just fall into the trap, head first...
> 
> Now I will acknowledge that by numerical basis... Arabs were the lesser problem in that issue.
> 
> The Arabic forums are very limited in their "pop target" as it's Arabic only. I'm sure if they made an Eng only version... things could be more interesting.





ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is not about any particular ethnicity or nationality. The type of user/person that I described has been growing in numbers on PDF across ethnicity, nationality, sect etc. for quite a while. Last few years in fact.
> 
> When there are no Arab users to pick their nonsense apart and put them in their place intellectually, this tends to occur on a forum of PDF's nature and diminishing level compared to old times.
> 
> The problem is that foreigners are obsessed about internal Arab affairs and Arabs. That is the only reason. I understand that we influenced them much more than they ever influenced us but there must be limits to the insanity.
> 
> In the real world Arabs do not hate/obsess about any nationality/ethnicity. Not even Israelis/Jews. It is almost always about Zionism. When it is about Iran it is about the Mullah's. When it is about Turkey it is about Turkish meddling in the Arab world. Similarly with the US or whatever else that has been meddling/is meddling and brings nothing good but mostly trouble.
> 
> Depends which Arabic forum. I can honestly say that the large Arab military forums are much better than PDF, with the only exception being that they are not as international as this one but that is due to language only but yet you have more foreigners, than you would ever expect on say a Urdu speaking, Turkish speaking or Farsi speaking military forum. With those foreigners being given room.
> 
> I mean, it is not without reason that Arabs have always been famous for our world famous traditional hospitality. It is deeply ingrained in us. The entire ancient honor code (even among Arabs) of HAVING to help even a struggling long-term enemy to feed/host him if he/she is in trouble. Unfortunately in today's world, foreign influence, Arabs picking up bad habits/being ignorant about their own past etc., are prone to imitating what should not be imitated but luckily that is a very small minority.
> 
> It is no different on PDF. I don't see any Arab users trolling out of nowhere other ethnicities, nationalities, countries etc. We simply don't care enough to engage in such a thing unless provoked beforehand. We have enough to look at on our own plate.
> 
> Even international forums like Reddit, pages relevant to Arabs/Arab affairs, are flooded by obsessed foreigners. This phenomenon should be studied by the world's leading psychiatrists, psychobiologists, anthropologists, and cognitive scientists. Basically the entire behavioral science community should look at this phenomenon, starting with PDF. Unfortunately I cannot be of any help, as this is not my field, but would have loved to take part.



Guys, it’s the coffee shop, just chill in here, no serious posts, for that arab defence section is available. Either serve me kava or i will bring in our speciality 
“Fantastic Tea”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

CamelGuy said:


> Due to foreign meddling
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about foreign non Arab or presence in the GCC. Its too high. Especially Indian. It's not good to me a minority in your own native land



This is only relevant for Qatar which is the size of Yorkshire and has a native population barely approaching 400.000. That and UAE although their native population is 5-6 times higher nowadays. Rest are majority Arab with large Arab expat groups.

Also have in mind that the fertility rates among the natives are relatively high. The native populations have grown by several 100% in recent decades.

1) Extreme and rapid industrialization and urbanization and some of the largest building booms witnessed anywhere in the world in recent times/recorded times

2) The extreme wealth (compared to population size in countries like such as UAE and Qatar in particular) which led (initially) to a foolish opinion that everything old was bad and outdated, leading to many beautiful historical villages, towns and cities being destroyed (not all as some have been kept and are now renovated in a great manner) and replaced by modern architecture which naturally needed a lot of workers (a big workforce) preferably a cheap workforce. Locals were not interested in doing it themselves by large now that they could pay for it, few would, in fact most would have done the same especially back then and if having such small native populations.

3) Those regions of Arabia were sparsely populated even for Arabian/Middle Eastern standards. Historically some of the oldest if not oldest recorded civilizations in the world were recorded in Eastern Arabia (oil and gas rich area of Arabia) such as Sumer, Dilmun, Megan etc. but compared to today's populations those populations 5000 + years ago were not huge either.

4) Eastern Arabia has/have/continue to this day to trade with neighboring Iran (UAE is Iran's closest regional trade partner, it hosts the largest Iranian diaspora in the world, many Arab Iranians and Sunni Persians migrated to the GCC and vice versa in the last few centuries) as well as South Asia which dates back to trade ties with IVC and millennia after that. Hence why the Arabian Sea is named as the Arabian Sea and why some of the earliest mosques in the world were build in what is today Western South Asia due to those ancient sea trade routes when Arabs used to dominate the sea trade routes.

5) That and South Asia hosting the largest impoverished population in the world outside of Sub-Saharan Africa, thus attracting hordes of people looking for a better livelihood. That and relative geographical proximity (compared to say China) and certain cultural/civilizational ties in particular with Muslims.

6) Early on most of the expats were fellow Arabs but in particular after most of the Palestinians welcomed Saddam's foolish invasion of Kuwait, most of the Palestinians were expelled from Kuwait and the regimes in the GCC (especially the small GCC countries) became suspicious against fellow Arabs because Arabs are traditionally/historically a very difficult people to control and due to a common language, culture, geography, history, it is far easier for an Arab expat to influence the local politics/societies than it is for a Pakistani, Indian, Nepali, Bangladeshi, Westerner, African, Horner etc.

In short, an Arab expat is a greater political threat than a non-Arab expat against the regimes in power and the Kuwait example scared them, I guess.

Today there are many Palestinians in Kuwait once again but locals can still be mistrustful of Palestinians (the old generation) who experienced the foolish war first hand.

7) Example of this was the MB infiltration (mostly Egypt and Syria) inside KSA under the King Faisal era when KSA was more inclined towards pan-Islamism and hosted persecuted MB members that were persecuted by Arab nationalist (secular) regimes in Egypt and Syria next door.

8) South Asia has an enormous population, almost 2 billion big, and their economies (in particular India) are big (India mostly again) already and will grow in the future so from an economic standpoint (what states value the most eventually, without money they cannot function and people tend to rebel), a close relationship with South Asia is beneficial for the GCC as we have an enormous positive trade balance with India for example.

9) Those people are not citizens and temporary residents until/if the laws get changed and if they do, small GCC countries will only pick/naturalize the brightest few (1% or so) of the expats that are willing to stay, just like the West/USA is doing. If they don't Qatar will turn into a small Indian colony for instance and which native would be interested in that? This type of immigration, every country likes. Maybe more than that, it depends on the ideology of the rulers and its popularity among the locals.

Most locals, regardless where it is in the world, are not too fond of sharing their wealth/riches with foreigners, this is something natural which explains (we are on PDF so I will use a Pakistani context) why many on PDF for instance are critical of Afghan refugees that Pakistan has welcomed or the Muhajir population that migrated from India next door.

Or in Iraq where Kurds never fully integrated into the Iraqi identity/society and continue to leech on Baghdad to the great displeasure of most locals, in particular those that live next door to them (Northern Iraq).

This is the short story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Or in Iraq where Kurds never fully integrated into the Iraqi identity/society and continue to leech on Baghdad to the great displeasure of most locals, in particular those that live next door to them (Northern Iraq).
> 
> This is the short story.



Gurdistan 2003-2014: Article 140(Kirkuk status) must be implemented!!!!

2014 Massoud Tarzani: We consider article 140 implemented

2017-onwards KRG: Article 140!!!

biji wiji biji wiji biji wiji





These animals didn't stop their Kirkuk attempts btw, the issue is Baghdad's weak political situation might enable the Turds one day to get into Kirkuk again. There is only one solution and his name is Al-Majid. Imagine they take it, an Arab goes to Kirkuk and the Gurds bully him, make fun of him. I do not accept this possibility, the first ones that should be punished should be our fellow Arabs for being too soft, not the Gurds.

Al Abadi is golden compared to the animals we have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

StormBreaker said:


> The one i am referring is to the thick one, most probably the lebanese version as the guy who made me was a lebanese. He also had this brick over, in which he made the bread
> View attachment 595607
> 
> 
> View attachment 595608
> 
> 
> And secondly, what do you guys actually call this bread. I always refer to it simple as khubz. And the version of toum i was referring to is this one specifically. My taste buds detect that this version is more garlic rich than the thin Saudi one which I personally am not a fan of. There is this version, in which they mix in red chilli blended as well, but it feels good only in a perfect shawarma, nothing less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, it’s the coffee shop, just chill in here, no serious posts, for that arab defence section is available. Either serve me kava or i will bring in our speciality
> “Fantastic Tea”



KSA has literally 100's of different traditional breads. Each historical region, modern-day region, city, village etc. has their own version, whether thick, thin, large, small, medium and everything in between. Northern KSA has almost identical cuisine to Sham next door, in particular Jordanian, Palestinian and Southern Syrian. The same traditional dances too with the most famous outside of the Arab world being dabke for instance. Syrian nationalist still include that region of KSA (Northern KSA) in their pan-Syrian maps, lol.

A general rule, the Arab cuisine of the Arabian Peninsula uses more spices and more exotic ingredients (many of those exotic ingredients grow in Arabia such as coffee, tea, various spices, tropical fruits) than other areas of the Arab world. Morocco and Tunisia are the exceptions (Sudan as well) and Iraq as well. Other Arab cuisines do use plenty of spices, herbs etc. as well but less spicy from my experience. On the other hand we don't like too spicy food or spicy food that kills/overly dominates the taste of what we eat. For most Arabs South Asian cuisine (itself diverse, I know) is generally a bit too spicy although I know that Pakistani is more familiar than say Southern Indian which is very spicy from what I have tasted.

That is just regular pita.

In KSA/Yemen we tend to eat a lot of cheese breads and bread mixed with meat such as Murtabak (a famous Arabian dish that is a stable in South East Asian countries like Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei, Muslim Mindanao due to large Arabian migrations to South East Asia)
















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murtabak

One of such breads being akkawi manakeesh where local cheese (mozzarella like), nigella seeds and Arabic herbs called za'atar is used. It is a snack before meals or as a breakfast meal.

I don't like to talk about Saudi Arabian cuisine without going into details as Saudi Arabian cuisine in reality depends entirely on the region in the country as they are so varied and the distances are so big.

Southern cuisine is completely different from Northern for instance which resembles Shami. Eastern Province is very similar to Iraqi and has similarities with Iranian and South Asian. Najdi is distinct on its own with hearty meals. Hijazi is similar to Egyptian next door, Shami next door and Yemeni with influences from all corners of the Muslim world due to the history of the region, diversity and Hajj and Umrah alone. Then you have other traditional regions and regions within Hijaz, Najd, Eastern Province etc. that differ.

For instance I was not aware that people in the South (mountainous mostly) drink pineapple juice with ginger (both grow locally) which I found out is drunk in the freaking Caribbean as well. How cool is that?

7:20 into the video below:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Once you go mlewi... you never go back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> KSA has literally 100's of different traditional breads. Each historical region, modern-day region, city, village etc. has their own version, whether thick, thin, large, small, medium and everything in between. Northern KSA has almost identical cuisine to Sham next door, in particular Jordanian, Palestinian and Southern Syrian. The same traditional dances too with the most famous outside of the Arab world being dabke for instance. Syrian nationalist still include that region of KSA (Northern KSA) in their pan-Syrian maps, lol.
> 
> A general rule, the Arab cuisine of the Arabian Peninsula uses more spices and more exotic ingredients (many of those exotic ingredients grow in Arabia such as coffee, tea, various spices, tropical fruits) than other areas of the Arab world. Morocco and Tunisia are the exceptions (Sudan as well) and Iraq as well. Other Arab cuisines do use plenty of spices, herbs etc. as well but less spicy from my experience. On the other hand we don't like too spicy food or spicy food that kills/overly dominates the taste of what we eat. For most Arabs South Asian cuisine (itself diverse, I know) is generally a bit too spicy although I know that Pakistani is more familiar than say Southern Indian which is very spicy from what I have tasted.
> 
> That is just regular pita.
> 
> In KSA/Yemen we tend to eat a lot of cheese breads and bread mixed with meat such as Murtabak (a famous Arabian dish that is a stable in South East Asian countries like Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Brunei, Muslim Mindanao due to large Arabian migrations to South East Asia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murtabak
> 
> One of such breads being akkawi manakeesh where local cheese (mozzarella like), nigella seeds and Arabic herbs called za'atar is used. It is a snack before meals or as a breakfast meal.
> 
> I don't like to talk about Saudi Arabian cuisine without going into details as Saudi Arabian cuisine in reality depends entirely on the region in the country as they are so varied and the distances are so big.
> 
> Southern cuisine is completely different from Northern for instance which resembles Shami. Eastern Province is very similar to Iraqi and has similarities with Iranian and South Asian. Najdi is distinct on its own with hearty meals. Hijazi is similar to Egyptian next door, Shami next door and Yemeni with influences from all corners of the Muslim world due to the history of the region, diversity and Hajj and Umrah alone. Then you have other traditional regions and regions within Hijaz, Najd, Eastern Province etc. that differ.
> 
> For instance I was not aware that people in the South (mountainous mostly) drink pineapple juice with ginger (both grow locally) which I found out is drunk in the freaking Caribbean as well. How cool is that?
> 
> 7:20 into the video below:


What i do is i buy like 4-5kg za’atar at one go, normally put them inside bun with cheese and i mean the jabn, and then hve at least 4 of such sandwiches. Makes me quite heavy for like an hour.

Mutabbaq, i have had quite a lot, not common everywhere, but really tasty and requires effort.

If you by any chance ever have the pleased of visiting pak, i suggest you to visit any random “quetta tea hotel” and you will find quite some similarities between those making mutabbaq and the quetta hotel.

My personal favorite was and always has been hamoos but then once, i tried mutabbal, ever since, that has been ruling my plates at least once a week.

Simple, light but tasty and healthy.

What do you guys name this ? This is one of the best arabian desserts for me atleast.

Since this one is a true KSA/UAE originated dish, i believe you might know the true recipe as well ? Especially the syrup on top, and tell me the arabic name most importantly, i forget all the time !!!


----------



## bsruzm

StormBreaker said:


> Since this one is a true KSA/UAE originated dish, i believe you might know the true recipe as well ? Especially the syrup on top, and tell me the arabic name most importantly, i forget all the time !!!


KSA/UAE originated


----------



## StormBreaker

bsruzm said:


> KSA/UAE originated


Yemen ?


----------



## bsruzm

StormBreaker said:


> Yemen ?


There are plently of nations to claim it as their own, including Greeks. For example: "The first written news of a sweet similar to *Loukoumades* comes with the Greek-Sicilian Poet Archestratus lived in VI Century BC, and describe deep fried donuts soaked into the honey syrup called at that time Enkrides"

It's called Lokma in Turkish, Loqumat in Arabic and Lokumades in Greek lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

bsruzm said:


> There are plently of nations to claim it as their own, including Greeks. For example: "The first written news of a sweet similar to *Loukoumades* comes with the Greek-Sicilian Poet Archestratus lived in VI Century BC, and describe deep fried donuts soaked into the honey syrup called at that time Enkrides"
> 
> It's called Lokma in Turkish, Loqumat in Arabic and Lokumades in Greek lol


So it’s that old !!!!


----------



## bsruzm

StormBreaker said:


> So it’s that old !!!!


I can't say it's Greek, read well that it says "The first written news of *a sweet similar to* *Loukoumades" *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

bsruzm said:


> I can't say it's Greek, read well that it says "The first written news of *a sweet similar to* *Loukoumades" *


Is that honey syrup or almond syrup ?

Coz the one’s i had at an arab festival with local old ladies wearing all the traditional hijab with the plastic on nose/face, they were making them live, in a hut made of straws as a part of display of heritage and culture.

I had them, too amazing, but heavy as well due to the syrup.

Then mom tried the recipe, they were good but we messed up at the syrup thing by using honey directly. I then read somewhere that it is almond syrup, tried again, it was perfect


----------



## bsruzm

StormBreaker said:


> Is that honey syrup or almond syrup ?
> 
> Coz the one’s i had at an arab festival with local old ladies wearing all the traditional hijab with the plastic on nose/face, they were making them live, in a hut made of straws as a part of display of heritage and culture.
> 
> I had them, too amazing, but heavy as well due to the syrup.
> 
> Then mom tried the recipe, they were good but we messed up at the syrup thing by using honey directly. I then read somewhere that it is almond syrup, tried again, it was perfect


Possible, because it's more like regional than national.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> If Turks were Arabized (actually correct term is Persianized,) then we can’t ignore the fact that Arab were Turkified.
> 
> Egypt, Levant, North Africa, and Gulf are heavily influenced by Turkish culture. From clothes, headdressses, food, desserts, furniture, architecture, woodwork, pottery, and all other cultural identifiers are basically Turkish.
> 
> I bet most Arab nationalists of Levant here on this forum don’t even know that Yemenis and Omanis were influenced by Pakistani culture. Many of their women wear Pakistani clothes and men wear Pakistani shawls/shalwar kameez.
> 
> It’s not always a one way street.



I wonder if this illiterate clown ever read a history book. 

Every the nomadic Turks took was from Arabs,Greeks, Armenians and Iranians but this clown Always twist history 180 degrees lol 

All of the so called famous ottomans were of non Turkic origin like mimar sinan, sokollu pasha, koprulu family and Bargali Ibrahim pasha 

All of their mosques are of Armenian and Byzantine design and their woodwork and dress is from Levant yet this clueless clown from Pakistan say that Arabs took their culture and arts from the Turks who themselves were nothing but nomad dwelling in Siberia and northern China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dani92 said:


> I wonder if this illiterate clown ever read a history book.
> 
> Every the nomadic Turks took was from Arabs,Greeks, Armenians and Iranians but this clown Always twist history 180 degrees lol
> 
> All of the so called famous ottomans were of non Turkic origin like mimar sinan, sokollu pasha, koprulu family and Bargali Ibrahim pasha
> 
> All of their mosques are of Armenian and Byzantine design and their woodwork and dress is from Levant yet this clueless clown from Pakistan say that Arabs took their culture and arts from the Turks who themselves were nothing but nomad dwelling in Siberia and northern China



He should wash his mouth before he speaks of the great Yemen and its old Arab history. Our duty is to enforce the borders of the entire Arab world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> I wonder if this illiterate clown ever read a history book.
> 
> Every the nomadic Turks took was from Arabs,Greeks, Armenians and Iranians but this clown Always twist history 180 degrees lol
> 
> All of the so called famous ottomans were of non Turkic origin like mimar sinan, sokollu pasha, koprulu family and Bargali Ibrahim pasha
> 
> All of their mosques are of Armenian and Byzantine design and their woodwork and dress is from Levant yet this clueless clown from Pakistan say that Arabs took their culture and arts from the Turks who themselves were nothing but nomad dwelling in Siberia and northern China


Arab Empires and Caliphates? Ottomans: Hold my ayran!
Captures the whole Arab world.


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Arab Empires and Caliphates? Ottomans: Hold my ayran!
> Captures the whole Arab world.


I am speaking about the culture and architecture which that Pakistani claimed the the Turks influenced the Arabs but in reality in 180 degree the the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> I wonder if this illiterate clown ever read a history book.
> 
> Every the nomadic Turks took was from Arabs,Greeks, Armenians and Iranians but this clown Always twist history 180 degrees lol
> 
> All of the so called famous ottomans were of non Turkic origin like mimar sinan, sokollu pasha, koprulu family and Bargali Ibrahim pasha
> 
> All of their mosques are of Armenian and Byzantine design and their woodwork and dress is from Levant yet this clueless clown from Pakistan say that Arabs took their culture and arts from the Turks who themselves were nothing but nomad dwelling in Siberia and northern China







bsruzm said:


> Arab Empires and Caliphates? Ottomans: Hold my ayran!
> Captures the whole Arab world.



You mean the 100% Arabized Ottomans whose only "Turkic" thing about them was murdering brother to gain the "throne" and who lost every war against Arabs whenever the Arabs no longer accepted being allies (Yemen, Hijaz and elsewhere) with them and who now belong in the dustbin of history and have no legacy, unlike the Arab world which is a living legacy of the much larger, more influential, respected and important Arab Rashidun, Umayyad, Abassaid, Fatimid Caliphates and empires etc? Got it.

You never ruled anything and 20% of the Arab world (with local rulers ruling as allies, never conquered territory) is not the entire Arab world.

Today you are reduced to a tiny state with a population, economy, resources, landmass 100 times smaller than the Arab world and the difference will just increase in the future with the rapid population growth in the Arab world.

Turkey is already flooded by Arabs as well and you also got the wonderful Kurdish relatives to worry about. What a blessing indeed.



dani92 said:


> I am speaking about the culture and architecture which that Pakistani claimed the the Turks influenced the Arabs but in reality in 180 degree the the opposite



Turkish coffee, remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You mean the 100% Arabized Ottomans whose only "Turkic" thing about them was murdering brother to gain the "throne" and who lost every war against Arabs whenever the Arabs no longer accepted being allies (Yemen, Hijaz and elsewhere) with them and who now belong in the dustbin of history and have no legacy, unlike the Arab world which is a living legacy of the much larger, more influential, respected and important Arab Rashidun, Umayyad, Abassaid, Fatimid Caliphates and empires etc? Got it.
> 
> You never ruled anything and 20% of the Arab world (with local rulers ruling as allies, never conquered territory) is not the entire Arab world.
> 
> Today you are reduced to a tiny state with a population, economy, resources, landmass 100 times smaller than the Arab world and the difference will just increase in the future with the rapid population growth in the Arab world.
> 
> Turkey is already flooded by Arabs as well and you also got the wonderful Kurdish relatives to worry about. What a blessing indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish coffee, remember?


Most Arabic countries are proxies today. I was expecting you to bullshit such as "Hashemite ruler of Hejaz was only second to Sultan in Ottoman Empire", good that you guard yourself now lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> Most Arabic countries are proxies today. I was expecting you to bullshit such as "Hashemite ruler of Hejaz was only second to Sultan in Ottoman Empire", good that you guard yourself now lol



As opposed to the NATO member Turkey (which otherwise would have had the same fate as the Central Asian states - basically a Russian colony) whose entire ideological foundation (Kemalism) is based on a mismatch of forcibly adopted Western ideologies, a country that depends 100% on Europe/West economically, who never acts or will ever be allowed to act in genuinely hostile manner to the same West (Brunson, Syria etc.). Incirlik NATO Base etc. Got it.

BTW hosting millions of poor drunk Germans, Russians etc. having all kinds of "fun" in your country to earn a few billion USD each year, allowing public gay parades, allowing prostitution, large local alcoholic industry, is that part of being an mentally Western puppet or a messed up perception of trying to please the European/Westerner to think that you are "progressive"? The same European that never has and never will see you as a European or equal and who to date has never allowed you to enter the EU that you for so many decades in a row begged to enter?

Hard for Erdogan to champion Islamic causes and play "Caliph" with such a reality, I am afraid of.

What bullshit? That is a fact as well, if you doubt it do a bit of reading of your "own" supposed history. However I am not sure if you will be able to read Ottoman Turkish as it was more Arabic than anything else and written in the Arabic alphabet.

Anyway, as I said, you are a tiny state on every front compared to Arabs and other than some Erdogan delusions from Neo-Ottomanists on online forums and wannabe European Kemalists/secularists, there are no problems between Arabs and Anatolians, many of whom are Arabs themselves (third largest ethnic group in Turkey are Arabs and growing).

Our regional enemy is another one that is why our focus is on that disruptive element.

As for leaderships, indeed many of them are trash, however if I was anti-Arab I would pray for them to rule as long as possible as what will replace them will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> As opposed to the NATO member Turkey (which otherwise would have had the same fate as the Central Asian states - basically a Russian colony) whose entire ideological foundation (Kemalism) is based on a mismatch of forcibly adopted Western ideologies, a country that depends 100% on Europe/West economically, who never acts or will ever be allowed to act in genuinely hostile manner to the same West (Brunson, Syria etc.). Incirlik NATO Base etc. Got it.
> 
> BTW hosting millions of poor drunk Germans, Russians etc. having all kinds of "fun" in your country to earn a few billion USD each year, allowing public gay parades, allowing prostitution, large local alcoholic industry, is that part of being an mentally Western puppet or a messed up perception of trying to please the European/Westerner to think that you are "progressive"? The same European that never has and never will see you as a European or equal and who to date has never allowed you to enter the EU that you for so many decades in a row begged to enter?
> 
> Hard for Erdogan to champion Islamic causes and play "Caliph" with such a reality, I am afraid of.
> 
> What bullshit? That is a fact as well, if you doubt it do a bit of reading of your "own" supposed history. However I am not sure if you will be able to read Ottoman Turkish as it was more Arabic than anything else and written in the Arabic alphabet.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, you are a tiny state on every front compared to Arabs and other than some Erdogan delusions from Neo-Ottomanists on online forums and wannabe European Kemalists/secularists, there are no problems between Arabs and Anatolians, many of whom are Arabs themselves (third largest ethnic group in Turkey are Arabs and growing).
> 
> Our regional enemy is another one that is why our focus is on that disruptive element.
> 
> As for leaderships, indeed many of them are trash, however if I was anti-Arab I would pray for them to rule as long as possible as what will replace them will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs.


The only person, who was second to the Sultan, was Khan of Crimean Khanate. Second to the Ottoman Emperor, and superior to the Grand Vizier, in the Ottoman protocol. The tiny state, Turkey that deploys troops to Libya, have a large military presence in Iraq, in Somalia, Syria and in Qatar. Shame on you lol
I will play it your way, racist way so I am asking "In which Turkic country, an Arab military has a presence?".


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> The only person, who was second to the Sultan, was Khan of Crimean Khanate. Second to the Ottoman Emperor, and superior to the Grand Vizier, in the Ottoman protocol. The tiny state that deploys troops to Libya, have a large military presence in Iraq, in Somalia, Syria and in Qatar. Shame on you lol



That dynasty was the only other genuine Turkic dynasty within a radius of 5000 km from Istanbul so they were chosen to be a successor of the Ottomans in case they died out. The Ottoman dynasty were actually one of the few genuine Turkic tribes that invaded/colonized Anatolia and subjected their language on the locals. Although the Ottomans mostly married non-Turks all the time and to this day 10 of the 30 or so Ottoman males left, are results of Arab intermarriages.

The current head of the Ottoman Dynasty was born in Syria as well.

In terms of importance, prestige etc. it was the Grand Sharif of Makkah who had full autonomy and who received taxes etc. That is why the Sultan always took great interest and often educated sons and grandsons of the Sharif in Istanbul. You might check out the birth place of Sharif Hussein ibn Ali to get an idea about what I am talking about. I know this for a good reason, lol.

What Iraq? Some tiny base in far northern barren/mountainous Barzanistan/KRG that targets mountain Farsis? Acts with full blessing of Baghdad too. Great for me. Syria? You mean that tiny strip of land just across the border? Not serious and no problem for me either as it has helped locals but Turkey should have done much more but this is another discussion.

Qatar? Is that a joke? They are sitting ducks for KSA and Qatar is already turned into a US base (largest US base in the region is there) so it makes zero difference. Turkey does not have a suicide wish to attack KSA from Qatar. Not that such an attack will ever take place, I can assure you of that, lol.

Somalia, well, entire Horn of Africa is a foreign military base as well, KSA, UAE have presence in Somaliland, Djibouti, Eritrea, Yemen etc. but Somalia is not an Arab country, only a minority of Arabs live in Somaliland and many/most Somali clans and tribes trace their ancestry to Arabs but they have a separate identity. They are part of the Arab League due to having an Arab minority and large Arab influence historically, much like Eritrea next door.

As for Libya, this is just a local Libyan civil war, it plays no role, Egypt and Algeria will remain the biggest players in Libya. KSA is not involved in Libya and both sides are on loan anyway and Libyans will not accept foreigners to dominate them as history has shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> That dynasty was the only other genuine Turkic dynasty within a radius of 5000 km from Istanbul so they were chosen to be a successor of the Ottomans in case they died out. The Ottoman dynasty were actually one of the few genuine Turkic tribes that invaded/colonized Anatolia and subjected their language on the locals. Although the Ottomans mostly married non-Turks all the time and to this day 10 of the 30 or so Ottoman males left, are results of Arab intermarriages.
> 
> In terms of importance, prestige etc. it was the Grand Sharif of Makkah who had full autonomy and who received taxes etc. That is why the Sultan always took great interest and often educated sons and grandsons of the Sharif in Istanbul. You might check out the birth place of Sharif Hussein ibn Ali to get an idea about what I am talking about. I know this for a good reason, lol.
> 
> What Iraq? Some tiny base in far northern barren/mountainous Barzanistan/KRG that targets mountain Farsis? Acts with full blessing of Baghdad too. Great for me. Syria? You mean that tiny strip of land just across the border? Not serious and no problem for me either as it has helped locals but Turkey should have done much more but this is another discussion.
> 
> Qatar? Is that a joke? They are sitting ducks for KSA and Qatar is already turned into a US base (largest US base in the region is there) so it makes zero difference. Turkey does not have a suicide wish to attack KSA from Qatar. Not that such an attack will ever take place, I can assure you of that, lol.
> 
> Somalia, well, entire Horn of Africa is a foreign military base as well, KSA, UAE have presence in Somaliland, Djibouti, Eritrea, Yemen etc. but Somalia is not an Arab country, only a minority of Arabs live in Somaliland and many/most Somali clans and tribes trace their ancestry to Arabs but they have a separate identity. They are part of the Arab League due to having an Arab minority and large Arab influence historically, much like Eritrea next door.
> 
> As for Libya, this is just a local Libyan civil war, it plays no role, Egypt and Algeria will remain the biggest players in Libya. KSA is not involved in Libya and both sides are on loan anyway and Libyans will not accept foreigners to dominate them as history has shown.


He was never second to the sultan but was a well treated subject of his empire. 

People like you are your own enemies, collapse is on the horizon lol


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> He was never second to the sultan but was a well treated subject of his empire.
> 
> People like you are your own enemies, collapse is on the horizon lol



Let me tell you a few facts about the Ottomans that you love so much that the Kemalist education system might not have told you about. Without Arabs there would never have been any Ottomans in history. No other people other than Arabs influenced the Ottoman entity more. If not for Arabs welcoming the Ottomans and putting religious Islamic unity first, against the likes of Portuguese, Safavids and others, there would be no Ottoman other than in tiny Anatolia and small parts of tiny Balkans. Everything that you glorify about the Ottomans was mostly Arab in origin. The language, the alphabet, the titles, the caliphate, the bureaucracy, the system, influence on cuisine, music, architecture etc.

Even the spiritual father of the Ottomans was an Arab sheikh of Najdi origins (Banu Tamim).

In short Arabs were revered. Your sole legitimacy to rule was found in Hijaz (Makkah and Madinah). Anatolian subjects were paying taxes to Hijaz and the Sharif as well. Many Sharifs were directly tutored by the Sultan, many times Sultans who killed their own brothers to gain power, yet they never killed a single Sharif of Makkah.

The irony is that it was Western ideological influences (Young Turks) and useless, mostly non-Turkish (as throughout Ottoman history where people of the Balkans dominated the bureaucracy) Ottoman bureaucracy, that signed their own death, the second they started to misbehave towards Arabs. Later that proved to be their downfall forever.

Collapse, lol. On the contrary. We Arabs are growing in numbers by each day, our economies as well. Our influence is already the by far biggest in the region (we control by far the most land, have the by far most resources, population, economies, potential), what holds us back is largely the regimes and outside meddling in war torn countries.

That is why I wrote that anti-Arabs like you should be praying that the current regimes in power will stay as long as possible because once they are gone, it will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs of the region.

In any case, I already told you that we don't view you (Anatolians and Turks) as enemies. Never did. Only the anti-Arab lot among you. However I want to remind you of the fact that Arabs are the third largest ethnic group in Turkey. But if you insist to make enemies of us, that is your own big problem long-term, however your leadership is not this stupid nor people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Let me tell you a few facts about the Ottomans that you love so much that the Kemalist education system might not have told you about. Without Arabs there would never have been any Ottomans in history. No other people other than Arabs influenced the Ottoman entity more. If not for Arabs welcoming the Ottomans and putting religious Islamic unity first, against the likes of Portuguese, Safavids and others, there would be no Ottoman other than in tiny Anatolia and small parts of tiny Balkans. Everything that you glorify about the Ottomans was mostly Arab in origin. The language, the alphabet, the titles, the caliphate, the bureaucracy, the system, influence on cuisine, music, architecture etc.
> 
> Even the spiritual father of the Ottomans was an Arab sheikh of Najdi origins (Banu Tamim).
> 
> In short Arabs were revered. Your sole legitimacy to rule was found in Hijaz (Makkah and Madinah). Anatolian subjects were paying taxes to Hijaz and the Sharif as well. Many Sharifs were directly tutored by the Sultan, many times Sultans who killed their own brothers to gain power, yet they never killed a single Sharif of Makkah.
> 
> The irony is that it was Western ideological influences (Young Turks) and useless, mostly non-Turkish (as throughout Ottoman history where people of the Balkans dominated the bureaucracy) Ottoman bureaucracy, that signed their own death, the second they started to misbehave towards Arabs. Later that proved to be their downfall forever.
> 
> Collapse, lol. On the contrary. We Arabs are growing in numbers by each day, our economies as well. Our influence is already the by far biggest in the region (we control by far the most land, have the by far most resources, population, economies, potential), what holds us back is largely the regimes and outside meddling in war torn countries.
> 
> That is why I wrote that anti-Arabs like you should be praying that the current regimes in power will stay as long as possible because once they are gone, it will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs of the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you a few facts about the Ottomans that you love so much that the Kemalist education system might not have told you about. Without Arabs there would never have been any Ottomans in history. No other people other than Arabs influenced the Ottoman entity more. If not for Arabs welcoming the Ottomans and putting religious Islamic unity first, against the likes of Portuguese, Safavids and others, there would be no Ottoman other than in tiny Anatolia and small parts of tiny Balkans. Everything that you glorify about the Ottomans was mostly Arab in origin. The language, the alphabet, the titles, the caliphate, the bureaucracy, the system, influence on cuisine, music, architecture etc.
> 
> Even the spiritual father of the Ottomans was an Arab sheikh of Najdi origins (Banu Tamim).
> 
> In short Arabs were revered. Your sole legitimacy to rule was found in Hijaz (Makkah and Madinah). Anatolian subjects were paying taxes to Hijaz and the Sharif as well. Many Sharifs were directly tutored by the Sultan, many times Sultans who killed their own brothers to gain power, yet they never killed a single Sharif of Makkah.
> 
> The irony is that it was Western ideological influences (Young Turks) and useless, mostly non-Turkish (as throughout Ottoman history where people of the Balkans dominated the bureaucracy) Ottoman bureaucracy, that signed their own death, the second they started to misbehave towards Arabs. Later that proved to be their downfall forever.
> 
> Collapse, lol. On the contrary. We Arabs are growing in numbers by each day, our economies as well. Our influence is already the by far biggest in the region (we control by far the most land, have the by far most resources, population, economies, potential), what holds us back is largely the regimes and outside meddling in war torn countries.
> 
> That is why I wrote that anti-Arabs like you should be praying that the current regimes in power will stay as long as possible because once they are gone, it will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs of the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you a few facts about the Ottomans that you love so much that the Kemalist education system might not have told you about. Without Arabs there would never have been any Ottomans in history. No other people other than Arabs influenced the Ottoman entity more. If not for Arabs welcoming the Ottomans and putting religious Islamic unity first, against the likes of Portuguese, Safavids and others, there would be no Ottoman other than in tiny Anatolia and small parts of tiny Balkans. Everything that you glorify about the Ottomans was mostly Arab in origin. The language, the alphabet, the titles, the caliphate, the bureaucracy, the system, influence on cuisine, music, architecture etc.
> 
> Even the spiritual father of the Ottomans was an Arab sheikh of Najdi origins (Banu Tamim).
> 
> In short Arabs were revered. Your sole legitimacy to rule was found in Hijaz (Makkah and Madinah). Anatolian subjects were paying taxes to Hijaz and the Sharif as well. Many Sharifs were directly tutored by the Sultan, many times Sultans who killed their own brothers to gain power, yet they never killed a single Sharif of Makkah.
> 
> The irony is that it was Western ideological influences (Young Turks) and useless, mostly non-Turkish (as throughout Ottoman history where people of the Balkans dominated the bureaucracy) Ottoman bureaucracy, that signed their own death, the second they started to misbehave towards Arabs. Later that proved to be their downfall forever.
> 
> Collapse, lol. On the contrary. We Arabs are growing in numbers by each day, our economies as well. Our influence is already the by far biggest in the region (we control by far the most land, have the by far most resources, population, economies, potential), what holds us back is largely the regimes and outside meddling in war torn countries.
> 
> That is why I wrote that anti-Arabs like you should be praying that the current regimes in power will stay as long as possible because once they are gone, it will be a nightmare for the anti-Arabs of the region.


You should calm down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates according to some of our people there is a coming conflict with iran that's was in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 






This is a good man whom should never have been in the prison, the Kurdish and foreign cunts who put them in both have to be punished

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Arabizer said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good man whom should never have been in the prison, the Kurdish and foreign cunts who put them in both have to be punished


Before they said isis killed rauf the kharoof but the news wasn't true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Is there any of you, who likes Wadi al Diab? In 2011, every Syrian shop owner was watching it in Arabic.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dani92 said:


> Before they said isis killed rauf the kharoof but the news wasn't true.



Kurdish rats need some severe punishment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Is there any of you, who likes Wadi al Diab? In 2011, every Syrian shop owner was watching it in Arabic.


I watched the first movie about Iraq only in 2009 I think.


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> I watched the first movie about Iraq only in 2009 I think.


Almost every Iraqi, Syrian that I met is an addict of it, not just the movie but the whole series. They will release new episodes this year, i guess lol You may hate me but I feel for Iraqi people, I don't enjoy their suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Standard-bearers of ancient noble Arab traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

^

Fantastically informative Youtuber, can highly recommend him.

Anyway PDF is absolutely obsessed about internal Arab affairs. A bunch of largely Arabized non-Arabs meddling/obsessing about our internal affairs while not mattering anything at all in the real world. Never seen a more obsessive behavior online. What a joke indeed.

Only unity can save us from this menace.

Very annoying behavior.

@dani92 @camelguy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> ^
> 
> Fantastically informative Youtuber, can highly recommend him.
> 
> Anyway PDF is absolutely obsessed about internal Arab affairs. A bunch of largely Arabized non-Arabs meddling/obsessing about our internal affairs while not mattering anything at all in the real world. Never seen a more obsessive behavior online. What a joke indeed.
> 
> Only unity can save us from this menace.
> 
> Very annoying behavior.
> 
> @dani92 @camelguy


Who is he the YouTuber?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> Who is he the YouTuber?



A YouTuber from KSA that talks about many different topics ranging from agriculture, nature, animal conservation, national reserves and wild parks, animals, plants, environment, history, Arab culture, customs, traditions etc., farming, morals and ethics, travels, cuisine etc.

I rediscovered him because I remember his videos about Arabian lions (now extinct), cheetahs, Arabian ostrich and other animals and also historical topics. But that was before we all saw him in action (how he looks like).

Sounds like a great person that has a lot of intelligent sayings and arguments. I also see that he is often reaching out to other Arabs in what he is saying and many Arabs are commenting on his videos with the usual many brotherly and sisterly Iraqis as you will discover.

I think that he is from Hotat Bani Tamim (ancient Kindah).






Must watch:

@HannibalBarca

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> A YouTuber from KSA that talks about many different topics ranging from agriculture, nature, animal conservation, national reserves and wild parks, animals, plants, environment, history, Arab culture, customs, traditions etc., farming, morals and ethics, travels, cuisine etc.
> 
> I rediscovered him because I remember his videos about Arabian lions (now extinct), cheetahs, Arabian ostrich and other animals and also historical topics. But that was before we all saw him in action (how he looks like).
> 
> Sounds like a great person that has a lot of intelligent sayings and arguments. I also see that he is often reaching out to other Arabs in what he is saying and many Arabs are commenting on his videos with the usual many brotherly and sisterly Iraqis as you will discover.
> 
> I think that he is from Hotat Bani Tamim (ancient Kindah).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch:
> 
> @HannibalBarca


I agree with Taha Al-Dulaimi I noticed what he is saying about the Shias is exactly what the westerners say about Islam.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

*F-22 Raptor*

But the American pilots insisted their planes had gone undefeated against the French during the November exercise — that, in fact, the F-22s had “shot down” Rafales in six one-on-one engagements. Five other simulated battles ended in draws, the Americans said. *The U.S. pilots copped to just one loss in the war game — an F-22 defeated by a Mirage 2000 flown by an Emirati aviator.*

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...as-f-22-stealth-fighter-not-invincible-111336


"ArAbS CaNt fLy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> *F-22 Raptor*
> 
> But the American pilots insisted their planes had gone undefeated against the French during the November exercise — that, in fact, the F-22s had “shot down” Rafales in six one-on-one engagements. Five other simulated battles ended in draws, the Americans said. *The U.S. pilots copped to just one loss in the war game — an F-22 defeated by a Mirage 2000 flown by an Emirati aviator.*
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...as-f-22-stealth-fighter-not-invincible-111336
> 
> 
> "ArAbS CaNt fLy"


I agree, so many Pakistani members on this forum are racist Turk worshippers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Philip the Arab said:


> I agree, so many Pakistani members on this forum are racist Turk worshippers.


It’s no surprise since the Turks are their biological fathers after they invaded the subcontinent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

dani92 said:


> It’s no surprise since the Turks are their biological fathers after they invaded the subcontinent


True, true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Philip the Arab said:


> True, true.


It’s pathetic you worship the criminals like aybak, iltitumish, ghori, and ghaznavi and all the others who raped your ancestors lol.



camelguy said:


> *F-22 Raptor*
> 
> But the American pilots insisted their planes had gone undefeated against the French during the November exercise — that, in fact, the F-22s had “shot down” Rafales in six one-on-one engagements. Five other simulated battles ended in draws, the Americans said. *The U.S. pilots copped to just one loss in the war game — an F-22 defeated by a Mirage 2000 flown by an Emirati aviator.*
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...as-f-22-stealth-fighter-not-invincible-111336
> 
> 
> "ArAbS CaNt fLy"


@F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> I agree, so many Pakistani members on this forum are racist Turk worshippers.



how do i get a permanent ban to leave this place, all my trolling hasn't helped over the past days. insulting Iran doesn't get you banned apparently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

camelguy said:


> how do i get a permanent ban to leave this place, all my trolling hasn't helped over the past days. insulting Iran doesn't get you banned apparently


No need


----------



## bsruzm

@dani92 @camelguy






Baghdad turns orange as dust and smoke cause havoc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> @dani92 @camelguy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdad turns orange as dust and smoke cause havoc


What’s that?


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> What’s that?


It is said that it was written for a young, teenage soldier in Ottoman ranks during Sultan Murad IV's Baghdad Campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Did you people try Turkish coffee?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Did you people try Turkish coffee?


Drink tea mostly


----------



## Valar.

bsruzm said:


> Did you people try Turkish coffee?



Doner kabab, Turkish coffee, Turka cola and Raki(a few times).

Whenever I got a chance I used to try them back in Europe. All of them very hard to find in Pakistan especially doner kebab which I loved the most, much better than Shwarma which is all over in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Valar. said:


> Doner kabab, Turkish coffee, Turka cola and Raki(a few times).
> 
> Whenever I got a chance I used to try them back in Europe. All of them very hard to find in Pakistan especially doner kebab which I loved the most, much better than Shwarma which is all over in Pak.


Cola Turka isn't that tasty, I sadly prefer Pepsi lol Doner is great. I tasted Shawarma, it wasn't that good or perhaps, it's because I am used to taste of Doner. I tasted Arabic coffee as well, it wasn't as good. Shawarma is a Turkish verb "Çevirme" by the way. No Turkish Doner? Hmmm... Should I move Pakistan? 


dani92 said:


> Drink tea mostly


You should try both Arabic and Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

bsruzm said:


> Cola Turka isn't that tasty, I sadly prefer Pepsi lol Doner is great. I tasted Shawarma, it wasn't that good or perhaps, it's because I am used to taste of Doner. I tasted Arabic coffee as well, it wasn't as good. Shawarma is a Turkish verb "Çevirme" by the way. No Turkish Doner? Hmmm... Should I move Pakistan?
> You should try both Arabic and Turkish.



Please do. Doner kebabs are delicious and healthy which Pakistanis are sadly missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Why this thread is dead by now?
Where are Arab posters???
Hello!?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Slav Defence said:


> Why this thread is dead by now?
> Where are Arab posters???
> Hello!?


Let's say... The only section where Arabs "could" be around... was for a long time...to this day... a No man's land ( a bit better nowadays)...
Most just left the forum, as for the few who stayed around, either fell into tit for tat answers and are repeatedly banned... or try to stay out of such "areas"...
So... that's it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's say... The only section where Arabs "could" be around... was for a long time...to this day... a No man's land ( a bit better nowadays)...
> Most just left the forum, as for the few who stayed around, either fell into tit for tat answers and are repeatedly banned... or try to stay out of such "areas"...
> So... that's it...


Very sad. I was eyeing over Arabs for sometime but by the time I managed to resolve issues between Indian-Paks, Turks-Chinese, Chinese- Veit and finally Bengalis and Turk but it was too late and I was doing other background work as well but uh!
In addition to that I wanted one Arab mod for Arab defence forum but did not found a suitable candidate.
I am very sad to see how some Arab posters leave like this.I only remember having a good talk with yzd khalifa and Al hassani. Also, falcon ...ah! I remember I found him active in Israel Palestine discussion and I remember that I supported him.
Sad to see akhis gone from here.
Anyways, I really want Arab posters to have as good time here as others are having.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Slav Defence said:


> Very sad. I was eyeing over Arabs for sometime but by the time I managed to resolve issues between Indian-Paks, Turks-Chinese, Chinese- Veit and finally Bengalis and Turk but it was too late and I was doing other background work as well but uh!
> In addition to that I wanted one Arab mod for Arab defence forum but did not found a suitable candidate.
> I am very sad to see how some Arab posters leave like this.I only remember having a good talk with yzd khalifa and Al hassani. Also, falcon ...ah! I remember I found him active in Israel Palestine discussion and I remember that I supported him.
> Sad to see akhis gone from here.
> Anyways, I really want Arab posters to have as good time here as others are having.
> Regards


Indeed An Arab mod could have helped a lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

HannibalBarca said:


> Indeed An Arab mod could have helped a lot...


The problem with Arab posters in here was that they were more indulged in arguments and less with management. I wanted to give them some management related responsibilities but unfortunately, I always got same response that "Arabs are hot headed" or "We don't have any neutral Arab poster", so well unfortunately nobody made till here. Anyways, happy to see that atleast one poster is active here.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Slav Defence said:


> The problem with Arab posters in here was that they were more indulged in arguments and less with management. I wanted to give them some management rated responsibilities but unfortunately, I always got same response that "Arabs are hot headed" or "We don't have any neutral Arab poster", so well unfortunately nobody made till here. Anyways, happy to see that atleast one poster is active here.
> Regards


I could understand both sides of coin (even though one behavior is clearly in the wrong)... Few Arabs unfortunately fell into the tit for tat behavior... but it wasn't the case before, or at least not to this extent... But When you feel outcasted/powerless for a certain period of time you will have the "Good" ones who will leave the ship to keep their head at peace... and you will let the maiden for the radical base... whos only defence is such answer...
Argumentation is unfortunately useless when the one in front of you, as one and only one purpose coming in X or Y thread... is to troll/fight/insult... So those with Arguments will maybe try once/twice at max and if doesn't bear fruits they leave... and let the others "hot headed" take their chances...

I still remember, the ME section mess... Even The Arab Def section... where it was mostly peaceful got flooded that such behavior...

As for "Neutrality"... let's be honest... (almost) No one is... When it comes being or not a Regional mod... I saw what a "Regional mod" behave out of his "jurisdiction"... and sometimes if you don't see the "Mod" tag you don't believe what you read (like behaving on a manner that in his own Section, wouldn't be accepted by him)... But Is it being neutral what make a Mod? Mods can have their POV, even if it's against general/thread/posters opinions... As long as HE/SHE enforce the rules, and stay respectful, then so be it...
And it's not like Mods are immune to "sanctions"... When they overstep blatantly their pledge...

Anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

HannibalBarca said:


> I could understand both sides of coin (even though one behavior is clearly in the wrong)... Few Arabs unfortunately fell into the tit for tat behavior... but it wasn't the case before, or at least not to this extent... But When you feel outcasted/powerless for a certain period of time you will have the "Good" ones who will leave the ship to keep their head at peace... and you will let the maiden for the radical base... whos only defence is such answer...
> Argumentation is unfortunately useless when the one in front of you, as one and only one purpose coming in X or Y thread... is to troll/fight/insult... So those with Arguments will maybe try once/twice at max and if doesn't bear fruits they leave... and let the others "hot headed" take their chances...
> 
> I still remember, the ME section mess... Even The Arab Def section... where it was mostly peaceful got flooded that such behavior...
> 
> As for "Neutrality"... let's be honest... (almost) No one is... When it comes being or not a Regional mod... I saw what a "Regional mod" behave out of his "jurisdiction"... and sometimes if you don't see the "Mod" tag you don't believe what you read (like behaving on a manner that in his own Section, wouldn't be accepted by him)... But Is it being neutral what make a Mod? Mods can have their POV, even if it's against general/thread/posters opinions... As long as HE/SHE enforce the rules, and stay respectful, then so be it...
> And it's not like Mods are immune to "sanctions"... When they overstep blatantly their pledge...
> 
> Anyway.


I can clearly understand it and I really feel bad about the good Arab posters leaving. I myself have warned some some posters who were doing Arab bashing for no reason and I guess that I clearly made a policy forbidding other posters as well for not to use ridiculous remarks against some Arab posters just because of disagreement.I had taken action against those who spoke nonsense against Arab nationalism or culture just because of jealousy or difference of any other reason.
Anyway, let them know to mention me next time if any one is trolling so that I can take stern notice.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I welcome all Arab bashing as hostility will fuel the efforts of Arabizing the Arabs ideologically

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> I welcome all Arab bashing as hostility will fuel the efforts of Arabizing the Arabs ideologically


----------



## Indos

Lebanese and Iraqis should use ballots to solve their problem instead of doing prolong demonstration that can ruin the nation just like happening in Thailand and Egypt.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Indos said:


> Lebanese and Iraqis should use ballots to solve their problem instead of doing prolong demonstration that can ruin the nation just like happening in Thailand and Egypt.


it doesn't work... since the "System" is at fault, not the process.
And added to it the unwillingness of those in "Power" to let down their "Position"... and you have it... ME current problem...

Unfortunately... You need it to crumble and then rebuild. As for whatever the nation will or will not be ruined... Well the Nation was "Already" on it's dying bed... People death was and is equal to numbers... Corruption was and is the Heart of the Syst... Inequality was and is the Constitution... and so on...

If blood is the only available currency for a better future...then so be it... We can pay.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Indos said:


> Lebanese and Iraqis should use ballots to solve their problem instead of doing prolong demonstration that can ruin the nation just like happening in Thailand and Egypt.



Coup like Egypt would be a dream for Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

camelguy said:


> Coup like Egypt would be a dream for Iraq.



So you mean you want to be ruled by another dictator once again ? That reflect very low expectation on your own people ability to exercise democracy system.


----------



## Indos

HannibalBarca said:


> it doesn't work... since the "System" is at fault, not the process.
> And added to it the unwillingness of those in "Power" to let down their "Position"... and you have it... ME current problem...
> 
> Unfortunately... You need it to crumble and then rebuild. As for whatever the nation will or will not be ruined... Well the Nation was "Already" on it's dying bed... People death was and is equal to numbers... Corruption was and is the Heart of the Syst... Inequality was and is the Constitution... and so on...
> 
> If blood is the only available currency for a better future...then so be it... We can pay.



Democracy is the opposite of authoritarian ruling. Do you prefer authoritarian ruling then democracy ? The most stable authoritarian ruling is a kingdom so the succession is clear like in Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Oman, and Bahrain. Do you want to be ruled by the same family for the rest of your life ?

Other type of authoritarian ruling is living under a dictator where the succession is unclear, thus can create possible chaos and blood shed when the strong man is died. Or you prefer system like China and Vietnam where there are politbiro and single political party (not elected). Both nation is unfortunate being ruled by a Communist party, and since it is an authoritarian ruling their people dont have any chance to change the leadership unless they make a successful revolution that could possibly create many death just like happening in Syria or split the nation into two like Libya.

Or do you prefer Caliphate system like Khulafaur Rashidin system where the system is actually like democracy in nature where the next Caliphate will be elected and picked but the system itself is still primitive particularly in term of the succession system (there is no modern election system and since the election is indirect (elected by the respected elder/tribal leader), there is no formal parliament either). With primitive governing system that they use, civil war happens, this war then weaken the last Caliphate that is then replaced by Kingdom under Muawiyah family.

There is no fixed democracy system as well, each nation has their own democracy system. Indonesia for instant use Presidential system like USA where the President will be voted directly but in Indonesia we have multiple political parties, unlike USA which only have two. USA has senators but in Indonesia we only have parliament. USA is a federation where each state has freedom to have their own rule, but not in Indonesia.

On the other hand England and Pakistan use Parliament system where the people only vote the parliament and the parliament that will choose the President.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Indos said:


> Democracy is the opposite of authoritarian ruling. Do you prefer authoritarian ruling then democracy ? The most stable authoritarian ruling is a kingdom so the succession is clear like in Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Oman, and Bahrain. Other type of authoritarian ruling is living under a dictator where the succession is unclear, thus can create possible chaos and blood shed when the strong man is died.
> 
> Or do you prefer Caliphate system like Khulafaur Rashidin system where the system is actually like democracy in nature where the next Caliphate will be elected and picked but the system itself is still primitive particularly in term of the succession system (there is no modern election system and since the election is indirect (elected by the respected elder/tribal leader), there is no formal parliament either.
> 
> There is no fixed democracy system as well, each nation has their own democracy system. Indonesia for instant use Presidential system like USA where the President will be voted directly but in Indonesia we have multiple political parties, unlike USA which only have two. On the other hand England and Pakistan use Parliament system where the people only vote the parliament and the parliament that will choose the President.



The System doesn't matter at the end of the day... if the Root is rotten, the Tree is dying... Even if that Tree is the most Beautiful one around...
Yes, a Syt were "People" have a choice is the one to hope and fight for, But the fight is not to have X or Y type of Syst... the Real fight is a Social one... Where the population have to "Re-Educate" themselves in separating/rejecting the good from the bad.
Many think around there that getting a "Democracy" will solve the problem... But meanwhile those same people are paying the cop when they get caught at the red light... or bribe that guy to let his son pass the year and so on... and those same ppl are protesting outside for the "corrupt" to leave...

An Healthy base/root will most of time give a good fruit... whatever may be the fruit... So, I believe the right Q is not "What Regime you should get"... but "What need to be done for us to change"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

HannibalBarca said:


> The System doesn't matter at the end of the day... if the Root is rotten, the Tree is dying... Even if that Tree is the most Beautiful one around...
> Yes, a Syt were "People" have a choice is the one to hope and fight for, But the fight is not to have X or Y type of Syst... the Real fight is a Social one... Where the population have to "Re-Educate" themselves in separating/rejecting the good from the bad.
> Many think around there that getting a "Democracy" will solve the problem... But meanwhile those same people are paying the cop when they get caught at the red light... or bribe that guy to let his son pass the year and so on... and those same ppl are protesting outside for the "corrupt" to leave...
> 
> An Healthy base/root will most of time give a good fruit... whatever may be the fruit... So, I believe the right Q is not "What Regime you should get"... but "What need to be done for us to change"



We are talking about political system here bro. If we talk about the force to change people from bad to good, from weak to strong, from lazy into motivated, I believe the answer is Islam. That is fixed already. Islamization of the society is the only way to transform the society into a better one, morally and culturally.

Any thinking saying that democracy will solve all problem of course not true. But through democracy many problem can be solved and democracy of course still requires patience. Democracy also needs upgrade. This is why our parliament pass the law to allow direct Presidential election in 2004 after getting the first democratic election in 1999 (actually our first democratic election was in 1955). Before, President is elected by a parliament. We made a change because we know the important to have a strong government. We also pass a law to enable direct election for governor and major so opportunities for local leadership is widen, thus help creating new grass root leaders. Jokowi for instant is popular after he become a major in Solo which then make him get elected as Jakarta governor before he becomes a President.

We also set up independent Anti Corruption Body (KPK) to solve our acute corruption among our institution and society after we have democracy. The process is still going on but many said the body is quite successful in eradicating corruption culture among our birocrate and also society. In the past we used to pay some money for local birocrate for even a small thing like to extend our ID card period. Not any more now. So there is change happening that we can see but hard work is still needed to be done. Corruption culture has been weaken greatly but there is still some happening in private sector (B2B business), something that IMO weaken honest Muslim entrepreneur growth in our country, but I am optimistic that in the long run that practice will be gone inshaAllah, particularly after seeing Indonesian people get more conservative for time to time, Alhamdulillah. As you suggest the real change should be started from the within the society which relate to religious, education (formal and informal), and mind set thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Salam akhis and akhwatis,
Any updates on Corona virus pandemic related to Arab counties will be highly appreciated. How is everyone over there? Please take good care of yourselves and do not loiter around here and there.
In addition to that, I hope that you all are chilling in your houses. Please once again, remember your neighborhood and daily wagers. Do not forget to give them charity as Allah subhawatala will multiply our wealth into 10 folds if we give charity during this outbreak when fear our own lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Slav Defence said:


> Salam akhis and akhwatis,
> Any updates on Corona virus pandemic related to Arab counties will be highly appreciated. How is everyone over there? Please take good care of yourselves and do not loiter around here and there.
> In addition to that, I hope that you all are chilling in your houses. Please once again, remember your neighborhood and daily wagers. Do not forget to give them charity as Allah subhawatala will multiply our wealth into 10 folds if we give charity during this outbreak when fear our own lives.



I shall quickly reply brother (as can be seen this thread is not very active nowadays).

The status is unfortunately unknown in war torn countries such as Syria, Yemen and Libya other than there being reports of this virus appearing in Syria and Libya. Besieged Gaza, I have not heard information about ( brother @Falcon29 if he sees this post might know better here) but I know that it has spread to the West Bank/rest of Palestine with 1 casualty so far and 86 infected unfortunately.

As for the rest of the Arab countries, almost all have had casualties and infected (the testing is not as frequent in many Arab countries so difficult to tell about the exact ground situation like anywhere else in the world really) but I can tell that most Arab countries have taken the same measures as elsewhere in the world. Bans on mass gatherings, curfews, most work places having closed (expect for vital institutions such as hospitals, shops, needed government work places etc.), restrictions on gatherings in mosques for prayers etc. Measures also taken in Europe/USA (most hit areas now alongside Iran) and China/East Asia.

It seems that Pakistan is doing similarly and so far the casualties/infected cases are low but we must all watch out as we don't fully know the nature of this virus and there is always the potential for mutations and more aggressive/more dangerous strains of the virus emerging.

See my posts on page 2 in this thread below:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/corona-virus-spreads-to-saudia.652954/page-2

Official casualties and infected can be seen here.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

As of this moment, I can count 112 casualties in total across all Arab countries and around 5.000 people infected but the real numbers are probably much higher in the Arab world and the entire world as apparently 80% of all infected show no or very few symptoms. This coronavirus mostly targets older people that are already suffering from other health complications that often require intensive care.

The main worry is the economical one (modern day world and all) and the likely global recession that the world will face. It will likely lead to more human misery (directly or indirectly, deaths included) than the actual virus itself. I also believe that we are not too far away from finding a vaccine or existing drugs that will help most of the dangerous symptoms.

I have read specifically about the existing drug *camostat mesylate *(used in Japan to treat various illnesses thus an approved drug) that scientists might use for coronavirus infected patients. Tests will occur with coronavirus infected patients where 2/3 of them will be given the real drug and 1/3 of them a placebo. Clinical tests on mouse and other animals have shown promising results already.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/victor...apan-which-may-treat-covid-19-says-new-study/

Scientists from all across the world are working on finding a vaccine independently and in cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

I heard from an Emirati that something big is going to take place in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> I heard from an Emirati that something big is going to take place in KSA


Emirate is just like Qatar.


----------



## Blacklight

bsruzm said:


> I heard from an Emirati that something big is going to take place in KSA


And that is....?


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> Emirate is just like Qatar.


Trouble? You mean? 


Blacklight said:


> And that is....?


That was more like an assumption of my friend which is related to royal arrests, and crown prince of KSA. You are Khafee, no?


----------



## Blacklight

bsruzm said:


> Trouble? You mean?
> That was more like an assumption of my friend which is related to royal arrests, and crown prince of KSA. You are Khafee, no?


 No, although I would appreciate if someone could get me his contact details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Blacklight said:


> No, although I would appreciate if someone could get me his contact details.


He was a good guy until his defense of UAE ambassador to US, many Emiratis look down on Saudis, once I said. Espcially those, who have no family bonds in KSA. He crossed his limits with me, I only posted what his ambassador to US thinks of KSA in response. New crown prince MbS is trying to challenge that view, and UAE is apparently pleased with it but seems, some are not. I stated some unpleasant facts only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

bsruzm said:


> He was a good guy until his defense of UAE ambassador to US, many Emiratis look down on Saudis, once I said. Espcially those, who have no family bonds in KSA. He crossed his limits with me, I only posted what his ambassador to US thinks of KSA in response. New crown prince MbS is trying to challenge that view, and UAE is apparently pleased with it but seems, some are not. I stated some unpleasant facts only.


Well all I'm concerned about is Pakistan procurements, he seemed to have a very good handle on things. With the ongoing pandemic, wanted updates as to how things are progressing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Blacklight said:


> Well all I'm concerned about is Pakistan procurements, he seemed to have a very good handle on things. With the ongoing pandemic, wanted updates as to how things are progressing.


He could be one of those Emirati of Pakistani origin, I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I shall quickly reply brother (as can be seen this thread is not very active nowadays).
> 
> The status is unfortunately unknown in war torn countries such as Syria, Yemen and Libya other than there being reports of this virus appearing in Syria and Libya. Besieged Gaza, I have not heard information about ( brother @Falcon29 if he sees this post might know better here) but I know that it has spread to the West Bank/rest of Palestine with 1 casualty so far and 86 infected unfortunately.
> 
> .



Hello brother, in West Bank they have a little over 100 cases last I heard and in Gaza a dozen confirmed cases. There aren't many test kits in either territories and they will need to rely on Israel for assistance in that regard. I would say there are more cases than known in Gaza since quite a number of people are under quarantine. But, in both West Bank and Gaza they have reacted pretty quickly and took measures early on. Since they can't afford to comfortable in this regard. 

This is a nasty virus that will put life on hold for awhile and most people should be able to adapt in the meantime. But too many people in the US for example do panic shopping when it isn't necessary. Or they go out and shop out of boredom which increases likelihood of virus spreading. Some people also want to walk out to get fresh air especially since it is spring and summer is around the corner. Where I live it's cold most of the year and everybody wants to enjoy the summer weather but the virus is making things complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WebMaster

Blacklight said:


> Well all I'm concerned about is Pakistan procurements, he seemed to have a very good handle on things. With the ongoing pandemic, wanted updates as to how things are progressing.


Those who know the insides don't revel anything. Others are baton ke booth, FYI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Falcon29 said:


> Hello brother, in West Bank they have a little over 100 cases last I heard and in Gaza a dozen confirmed cases. There aren't many test kits in either territories and they will need to rely on Israel for assistance in that regard. I would say there are more cases than known in Gaza since quite a number of people are under quarantine. But, in both West Bank and Gaza they have reacted pretty quickly and took measures early on. Since they can't afford to comfortable in this regard.
> 
> This is a nasty virus that will put life on hold for awhile and most people should be able to adapt in the meantime. But too many people in the US for example do panic shopping when it isn't necessary. Or they go out and shop out of boredom which increases likelihood of virus spreading. Some people also want to walk out to get fresh air especially since it is spring and summer is around the corner. Where I live it's cold most of the year and everybody wants to enjoy the summer weather but the virus is making things complicated.


It is really hard to stay at home. However, what can we do now? 
How are you anyway? I hope you are doing fine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

WebMaster said:


> Those who know the insides don't revel anything. Others are baton ke booth, FYI.


True, in a way, but in his particular case, I had crossed checked personally, and he was spot on.

One incident which is irrefutable is the indian moon lander fiasco.

Could you do me a favour and give me his contact details?



bsruzm said:


> He could be one of those Emirati of Pakistani origin, I don't know.


Could be, but for me, anyone who respects my country, and has its interest at heart, is my brother, and has my respect.



Falcon29 said:


> Hello brother, in West Bank they have a little over 100 cases last I heard and in Gaza a dozen confirmed cases. There aren't many test kits in either territories and they will need to rely on Israel for assistance in that regard. I would say there are more cases than known in Gaza since quite a number of people are under quarantine. But, in both West Bank and Gaza they have reacted pretty quickly and took measures early on. Since they can't afford to comfortable in this regard.
> 
> This is a nasty virus that will put life on hold for awhile and most people should be able to adapt in the meantime. But too many people in the US for example do panic shopping when it isn't necessary. Or they go out and shop out of boredom which increases likelihood of virus spreading. Some people also want to walk out to get fresh air especially since it is spring and summer is around the corner. Where I live it's cold most of the year and everybody wants to enjoy the summer weather but the virus is making things complicated.


May Allah make things easier for everyone. The people of Palestine have our utmost love and respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Slav Defence said:


> It is really hard to stay at home. However, what can we do now?
> How are you anyway? I hope you are doing fine



Agreed, alhamdillah I'm doing well brother, although I wonder how long this covid19 will span out since I still go to school and I don't mind going through this for the spring or even summer but hope it's back to normal by Fall since I prefer education in person. How is all with you ? Hope everything is well.



Blacklight said:


> True, in a way, but in his particular case, I had crossed checked personally, and he was spot on.
> 
> One incident which is irrefutable is the indian moon lander fiasco.
> 
> Could you do me a favour and give me his contact details?
> 
> 
> Could be, but for me, anyone who respects my country, and has its interest at heart, is my brother, and has my respect.
> 
> 
> May Allah make things easier for everyone. The people of Palestine have our utmost love and respect.



Thanks brother, and we Arabs respect out Pakistani brothers and sisters likewise. I met some Pakistanis while I was in Saudi had some good conversations and really enjoyed the chai , lol. I need to learn how to make that at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Blacklight said:


> True, in a way, but in his particular case, I had crossed checked personally, and he was spot on.
> 
> One incident which is irrefutable is the indian moon lander fiasco.





Falcon29 said:


> Agreed, alhamdillah I'm doing well brother, although I wonder how long this covid19 will span out since I still go to school and I don't mind going through this for the spring or even summer but hope it's back to normal by Fall since I prefer education in person. How is all with you ? Hope everything is well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, and we Arabs respect out Pakistani brothers and sisters likewise. I met some Pakistanis while I was in Saudi had some good conversations and really enjoyed the chai , lol. I need to learn how to make that at home.


I am absolutely fine, akhi. Yep I know that Arabs are absolutely amazing people. Don't worry akhi, inshallah this virus will go away. Just be careful, keep hand sanitizer with you and do cover your face with a mask and try to wear gloves while you are out. Hopefully, Allah subhanawala will protect you and your blessed family from the evil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Slav Defence said:


> I am absolutely fine, akhi. Yep I know that Arabs are absolutely amazing people. Don't worry akhi, inshallah this virus will go away. Just be careful, keep hand sanitizer with you and do cover your face with a mask and try to wear gloves while you are out. Hopefully, Allah subhanawala will protect you and your blessed family from the evil



Amen brother, may you and your family and all members of forum be protected by this virus and any harm, God willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

@dani92 , do you speak Arabic?


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> @dani92 , do you speak Arabic?


Yes I do.


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> Yes I do.


Which part of Iraq are you from?


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Which part of Iraq are you from?


Maysan but born in Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

* Great to have you all back here! Stay safe!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

Assalamualaikum Brother, what is the development of Covid 19 case there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Indos said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Assalamualaikum Brother, what is the development of Covid 19 case there ?



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/corona-virus-spreads-to-saudia.652954/page-2

Almost 150.000 tests conducted in KSA so far.

Around 5.000 infected and 65 casualties.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

So overall the situation is quite good, among the best in the world actually.

This is due to 4 main reasons

1) A strong healthcare system and leading hospitals in the region (alongside Israel).

2) Previous experience with the MERS virus.

3) The government acting fairly quickly and doing what is necessary.

4) People following the rules.

Looks like the situation is under control in Indonesia as well.

The main worry, as I see it, will be economical as I firmly belief that a vaccine will be found eventually within the next 6-12 months. My experience as a chemical engineer tells me that whenever a pandemic of this sort, that manages to paralyze the world and the global economy, money, attention, cross-border/institutional/scientific cooperation to find a cure, will take precedence before anything else.

The trouble might be the nature of the virus (various mutations) and whether or not a vaccine will be effective for every strain, thus rendering the need to make separate vaccines for each type unnecessary.



Falcon29 said:


> Hello brother, in West Bank they have a little over 100 cases last I heard and in Gaza a dozen confirmed cases. There aren't many test kits in either territories and they will need to rely on Israel for assistance in that regard. I would say there are more cases than known in Gaza since quite a number of people are under quarantine. But, in both West Bank and Gaza they have reacted pretty quickly and took measures early on. Since they can't afford to comfortable in this regard.
> 
> This is a nasty virus that will put life on hold for awhile and most people should be able to adapt in the meantime. But too many people in the US for example do panic shopping when it isn't necessary. Or they go out and shop out of boredom which increases likelihood of virus spreading. Some people also want to walk out to get fresh air especially since it is spring and summer is around the corner. Where I live it's cold most of the year and everybody wants to enjoy the summer weather but the virus is making things complicated.



First of all, how are you doing brother? It's been a long time. I have limited my participation on PDF as well. Don't like the current state of this forum (infested with trolls, very few academic/serious discussions) and most importantly the already dying Arab community has almost completely disappeared. Many Arab-obsessed individuals. This is not the PDF of old, I am afraid, so I am thinking about following you and only participating rarely. Real life obligations don't allow it anymore either. 
Similarly the condition of Yemen, Libya, Syria etc. is far from ideal and the Palestinian question is not yet resolved. A lot of political fraction among the regimes and a lot of mostly hostile/negative foreign meddling. All this can only be solved by greater political, economic, military Arab integration as I have always been saying.

That is encouraging to hear, I hope that this coronavirus pandemic will have as little harm as possible in the Arab world (and the world for that matter) but in particular the unstable regions in the Arab world as people have already been suffering enough in recent years.

Looks like the situation in the US is the most serious one given the healthcare system not being universal and the many federal states using different approaches. What is the situation where you are at? Stay safe bro.



Indos said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Assalamualaikum Brother, what is the development of Covid 19 case there ?



BTW, what are the economic prospects for Indonesia after this coronavirus pandemic? Are you well prepared for a decrease of the economic growth? How is the business sector reacting?



Slav Defence said:


> * Great to have you all back here! Stay safe!*



Bro, can you do some of the few remaining Arab users a favor and ban the few loudmouth Arab-obsessed trolls/individuals that are hell-bent on derailing and engaging in trolling on the otherwise peaceful Arab section of PDF (which you moderators can attest to)?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/corona-virus-spreads-to-saudia.652954/page-2
> 
> Almost 150.000 tests conducted in KSA so far.
> 
> Around 5.000 infected and 65 casualties.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> So overall the situation is quite good, among the best in the world actually.
> 
> This is due to 4 main reasons
> 
> 1) A strong healthcare system and leading hospitals in the region (alongside Israel).
> 
> 2) Previous experience with the MERS virus.
> 
> 3) The government acting fairly quickly and doing what is necessary.
> 
> 4) People following the rules.
> 
> Looks like the situation is under control in Indonesia as well.
> 
> The main worry, as I see it, will be economical as I firmly belief that a vaccine will be found eventually within the next 6-12 months. My experience as a chemical engineer tells me that whenever a pandemic of this sort, that manages to paralyze the world and the global economy, money, attention, cross-border/institutional/scientific cooperation to find a cure, will take precedence before anything else.
> 
> The trouble might be the nature of the virus (various mutations) and whether or not a vaccine will be effective for every strain, thus rendering the need to make separate vaccines for each type unnecessary.



Glad to hear that. Yup, Alhamdulillah almost all Muslim Nations are still relatively having mild outbreak, maybe due to climate and particularly the protection of Allah SWT. Are you now in Saudi?

My relatives in Saudi mostly live in Riyad. There is also one relative living in Madinah. They are branch from my grandmother from father side. My grandmother used to live in Saudi, following her mother stay in Saudi. My grandmother brother stay in Saudi and become Saudi citizen while my grandmother come back to Indonesia. From him, I got two uncle who work in university in Riyad as professors and also 3 aunts who work as lecturer in university in Saudi

My uncle who live in Indonesia also marry a women who have family living in Saudi as citizen since old time. They are also West Sumatran stock just like my family. West Sumatran have been seen as a quite success tribe, many Indonesian founding father are West Sumatran (Minang tribe) including one of our Proclamators, Bung Hatta, also has become king in Malaysia (Negeri Sambilan state) and first President of Singapore.

There is history that Minang tribe in West Sumatra has blood link from Prophet Muhammad descent. Not every one, but some from ancient migration.

Yup, for our brother @Falcon29 condition is not well in USA. I hope he and his family can still stay healthy during this outbreak. I also have relatives in USA, living in Utah. My mother sister and two of my cousins. Financially both her husband and my aunt are find economically as both of them work in Hospital and School, two institution which are not getting effected financially by the outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Indos said:


> Glad to hear that. Yup, Alhamdulillah almost all Muslim Nations are still relatively having mild outbreak, maybe due to climate and particularly the protection of Allah SWT. Are you now in Saudi?
> 
> My relatives in Saudi mostly live in Riyad. There is also one relative living in Madinah. They are branch from my grandmother from father side. My grandmother used to live in Saudi, following her mother stay in Saudi. My grandmother brother stay in Saudi and become Saudi citizen while my grandmother come back to Indonesia. From him, I got two uncle who work in university in Riyad as professors and also 3 aunts who work as lecturer in university in Saudi
> 
> My uncle who live in Indonesia also marry a women who have family living in Saudi as citizen since old time. They are also West Sumatran stock just like my family. West Sumatran have been seen as a quite success tribe, many Indonesian founding father are West Sumatran (Minang tribe) including one of our Proclamators, Bung Hatta, also has become king in Malaysia (Negeri Sambilan state) and first President of Singapore.
> 
> There is history that Minang tribe in West Sumatra has blood link from Prophet Muhammad descent. Not every one, but some from ancient migration.
> 
> Yup, for our brother @Falcon29 condition is not well in USA. I hope he and his family can still stay healthy during this outbreak. I also have relatives in USA, living in Utah. My mother sister and two of my cousins. Financially both her husband and my aunt are find economically as both of them work in Hospital and School, two institution which are not getting effected financially by the outbreak.



I think that warm weather, at least from what I have read, acts as a deterrent of the virus, in particular in terms of spread from surfaces to people.

Since the weather is now getting warm/hot in most of KSA, this might have helped reduce the spread. Sunlight and warmer temperatures. 

No, I am currently in Europe due to work/business obligations. With extended family luckily, many which are scattered across a few European countries.

That is good to hear. I hope that they are safe and well. They are now sons and daughters of the soil.

Yes, Minang people are prominent even among the Indonesian community in KSA and in other GCC states.

Ties (people to people) are very old and it is something that ordinary Saudi Arabians and Indonesians should build on irrespective of regimes/politicians in power.

Next time around I will hopefully visit Sumatra. I believe it is more beautiful than Java.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> BTW, what are the economic prospects for Indonesia after this coronavirus pandemic? Are you well prepared for a decrease of the economic growth? How is the business sector reacting?



Well, I will try my best to answer this.

*Current situation*

The coronavirus pandemic has impacted our economy badly and recent estimation from World Bank said that Indonesian economic growth will decrease from 5.02 percent (2019) into 2.4 percent this year. With assumption the pandemic can be eliminated in July. The figure will be worst if the outbreak cannot be contained after that month.

Our currency value is also falling and lost 15 % of its value since at the start of pandemic in our country in early March. It is due to many foreign investor in our financial market sell our stock and buy US dollar instead as save heaven investment during any crisis. 

Thanks God we can bring back market confident on Rupiah after Central Bank make many actions, like currency swap and Repo line with several countries. Particularly the most significant thing is Repo line for about 60 billion dollar has been given by The Fed that can make our central bank use the money for possible market intervention. This action has made Rupiah become the strongest Asian currency last Week and even Today the strengthening is still happening. 

Talking about real sector, I think so far the real sector is still going on despite partial lockdown on several important cities in Indonesia like Jakarta, Bekasi, Depok, and Tanggerang where many business are located. Our business have implement work from home system to keep their operation going on amid partial lockdown. Despite that some business shops are still open and some people still work in the office. It is because we are not implementing strict lock down procedure just like happening in China cities like Wuhan and Beijing.

This can be seen on this news about condition in Jakarta street after fifth days of partial lock down.






*Are you well prepared for the decreased of economic growth ?
*
Many informal sector worker and small business owners are not prepared for this, particularly if the partial lock down policy continues until the end of May. Not enough savings available for such long lock down period, particularly for informal sector workers. Small and medium size businesses will also get huge impact particularly to pay their worker salaries in the condition their shop are closed and their operation are stopped.

Central Government and Local government have promised to give cash for 3 million Jakartan who get the most impact but for some they may not get the money, just like one of street food seller who always passes my house selling meatballs (Bakso). He rely much on workers working in many offices scattered in my neighborhood. With this situation he just said to me that he is fighting for survival in daily basis.

*BTW, what are the economic prospects for Indonesia after this coronavirus pandemic?
*
I can say we have good prospect since this pandemic is not hitting us as severe as happening in China/USA/Italia/France/Iran/Spain/Germany AlhamduliLLAH. And if the death rate and infection rate can still be controlled and not more than current figure, I believe Indonesia economy can still survive this year. And if the outbreak can even be contained and stopped within 2-3 months from now, our economy will likely to grow at 2.4 % this year as World Bank had estimated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> First of all, how are you doing brother? It's been a long time. I have limited my participation on PDF as well. Don't like the current state of this forum (infested with trolls, very few academic/serious discussions) and most importantly the already dying Arab community has almost completely disappeared. Many Arab-obsessed individuals. This is not the PDF of old, I am afraid, so I am thinking about following you and only participating rarely. Real life obligations don't allow it anymore either.
> Similarly the condition of Yemen, Libya, Syria etc. is far from ideal and the Palestinian question is not yet resolved. A lot of political fraction among the regimes and a lot of mostly hostile/negative foreign meddling. All this can only be solved by greater political, economic, military Arab integration as I have always been saying.
> 
> That is encouraging to hear, I hope that this coronavirus pandemic will have as little harm as possible in the Arab world (and the world for that matter) but in particular the unstable regions in the Arab world as people have already been suffering enough in recent years.
> 
> Looks like the situation in the US is the most serious one given the healthcare system not being universal and the many federal states using different approaches. What is the situation where you are at? Stay safe bro.



It's been awhile man, I've been busy with personal life/school, was all disrupted by this virus since they cancelled classes as soon as one case in one our Universities was found. Our state, Michigan, has been hit pretty hard and we rank in third place after New Jersey and New York. Sort of not surprising since the automotive companies are based here and we have lots of people who travel to California/Florida/New York/etc.... Although it looks worse from the outside. If you or brother @Indos lived here it still feels relatively normal. It only feels off when you go shopping for essentials like groceries or technology, everyone with masks and they limit each family to 3 members only. 

I had to get a computer for school and there was no in store shopping where I got it from. You had to wait in a line then be admitted to parking lot then wait to get your order brought to you. 

However, the good news is our cases are starting to flatten and decrease on a daily basis. Our death toll is going up because those who were admitted into hospitals weeks ago are no longer able to fight off the virus unfortunately. People are walking/jogging/biking more than usual since they're so bored indoors. 

Otherwise the biggest worry is economy wise it is hitting many businesses badly and people are hoping they can get back to work soon. I also do know some people who got the virus and I believe they have fully recovered by now. They aren't young either. I do know relatives of people that have died from it. I hope you are safe, are you in Europe still or Saudi Arabia? My only worry for Arab nations is if people go splurging for groceries one day before Ramadan and contribute to a big spark of cases that way. I'm hoping they have a plan for all Muslim nations too, I haven't seen anything yet. 

I will be doing my family's Ramadan shopping early on probably later this weekend. Also @Indos and @Slav Defence hope you guys are doing well. 

And everyone else in this section @bruszm , @camelguy, @HannibalBarca



Indos said:


> Yup, for our brother @Falcon29 condition is not well in USA. I hope he and his family can still stay healthy during this outbreak. I also have relatives in USA, living in Utah. My mother sister and two of my cousins. Financially both her husband and my aunt are find economically as both of them work in Hospital and School, two institution which are not getting effected financially by the outbreak.



Hope your relatives are doing well brother, thankfully Utah has been spared so far of a big outbreak, hopefully it remains that way. Yes that is true as well, those jobs have good job security going for them. People mostly being hit are those with small businesses that aren't considered essential for consumers and people with more standard minimum wage jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@Indos

First of all thank you for the long and detailed post. Learned a lot.

Indonesia's huge population (fourth most populous nation in the world) along with political stability and a pragmatic economic policy and a neutral political stand (not a part of any political blocs) is what is in Indonesia's favor in terms of economic growth. As the economy improves and the average Indonesia gets richer a domino effect takes place and helps Indonesia emerge as a developed nation sometime in the future.

But what is your real assets is the huge population, mostly youth/young, due to the quick population growth. If you notice only (generally speaking and throughout history) populous nations/entities were economically powerful. Take the future top 3 economies in terms of size. China, USA and India. The 3 most populous nations, not a coincidence if you ask me.

Yes, medium-sized businesses are particularly vulnerable. The government will have a harder time bailing them out compared to the large businesses.

As long as you won't face any recession and the annual growth continues you are in safe hands. Worst case scenario, the journey towards becoming a developed country will just take a bit longer.



Indos said:


> Well, I will try my best to answer this.
> 
> *Current situation*
> 
> The coronavirus pandemic has impacted our economy badly and recent estimation from World Bank said that Indonesian economic growth will decrease from 5.02 percent (2019) into 2.4 percent this year. With assumption the pandemic can be eliminated in July. The figure will be worst if the outbreak cannot be contained after that month.
> 
> Our currency value is also falling and lost 15 % of its value since at the start of pandemic in our country in early March. It is due to many foreign investor in our financial market sell our stock and buy US dollar instead as save heaven investment during any crisis.
> 
> Thanks God we can bring back market confident on Rupiah after Central Bank make many actions, like currency swap and Repo line with several countries. Particularly the most significant thing is Repo line for about 60 billion dollar has been given by The Fed that can make our central bank use the money for possible market intervention. This action has made Rupiah become the strongest Asian currency last Week and even Today the strengthening is still happening.
> 
> Talking about real sector, I think so far the real sector is still going on despite partial lockdown on several important cities in Indonesia like Jakarta, Bekasi, Depok, and Tanggerang where many business are located. Our business have implement work from home system to keep their operation going on amid partial lockdown. Despite that some business shops are still open and some people still work in the office. It is because we are not implementing strict lock down procedure just like happening in China cities like Wuhan and Beijing.
> 
> This can be seen on this news about condition in Jakarta street after fifth days of partial lock down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you well prepared for the decreased of economic growth ?
> *
> Many informal sector worker and small business owners are not prepared for this, particularly if the partial lock down policy continues until the end of May. Not enough savings available for such long lock down period, particularly for informal sector workers. Small and medium size businesses will also get huge impact particularly to pay their worker salaries in the condition their shop are closed and their operation are stopped.
> 
> Central Government and Local government have promised to give cash for 3 million Jakartan who get the most impact but for some they may not get the money, just like one of street food seller who always passes my house selling meatballs (Bakso). He rely much on workers working in many offices scattered in my neighborhood. With this situation he just said to me that he is fighting for survival in daily basis.
> 
> *BTW, what are the economic prospects for Indonesia after this coronavirus pandemic?
> *
> I can say we have good prospect since this pandemic is not hitting us as severe as happening in China/USA/Italia/France/Iran/Spain/Germany AlhamduliLLAH. And if the death rate and infection rate can still be controlled and not more than current figure, I believe Indonesia economy can still survive this year. And if the outbreak can even be contained and stopped within 2-3 months from now, our economy will likely to grow at 2.4 % this year as World Bank had estimated.





Falcon29 said:


> It's been awhile man, I've been busy with personal life/school, was all disrupted by this virus since they cancelled classes as soon as one case in one our Universities was found. Our state, Michigan, has been hit pretty hard and we rank in third place after New Jersey and New York. Sort of not surprising since the automotive companies are based here and we have lots of people who travel to California/Florida/New York/etc.... Although it looks worse from the outside. If you or brother @Indos lived here it still feels relatively normal. It only feels off when you go shopping for essentials like groceries or technology, everyone with masks and they limit each family to 3 members only.
> 
> I had to get a computer for school and there was no in store shopping where I got it from. You had to wait in a line then be admitted to parking lot then wait to get your order brought to you.
> 
> However, the good news is our cases are starting to flatten and decrease on a daily basis. Our death toll is going up because those who were admitted into hospitals weeks ago are no longer able to fight off the virus unfortunately. People are walking/jogging/biking more than usual since they're so bored indoors.
> 
> Otherwise the biggest worry is economy wise it is hitting many businesses badly and people are hoping they can get back to work soon. I also do know some people who got the virus and I believe they have fully recovered by now. They aren't young either. I do know relatives of people that have died from it. I hope you are safe, are you in Europe still or Saudi Arabia? My only worry for Arab nations is if people go splurging for groceries one day before Ramadan and contribute to a big spark of cases that way. I'm hoping they have a plan for all Muslim nations too, I haven't seen anything yet.
> 
> I will be doing my family's Ramadan shopping early on probably later this weekend. Also @Indos and @Slav Defence hope you guys are doing well.
> 
> And everyone else in this section @bruszm , @camelguy, @HannibalBarca
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your relatives are doing well brother, thankfully Utah has been spared so far of a big outbreak, hopefully it remains that way. Yes that is true as well, those jobs have good job security going for them. People mostly being hit are those with small businesses that aren't considered essential for consumers and people with more standard minimum wage jobs.



Not been very busy on PDF either outside of "writing sprees" in the span of 24-48 hours like my recent one, lol.

Great to see you around here again, brother. Even if I am gone from PDF, I would fine solace in you representing the Arab perspective here from time to time, lol. We are short on numbers after all.

That is good to hear. Europe seems to have been hit far worse than the US compared to per capita deaths and number of infected people per capita as can be seen by the statistics.

Yes, it seems that the curve is flattening itself. I think that the worst will be our in late May if people and governments continue where they left. A vaccine will probably not occur before next year, is my guess at least. Some rumors about September being the month and let us hope that.

Actually such economic crisis, are often great opportunities for investments and it is often a positive thing for the youth who is about to establish himself/herself economically as housing prices etc. are skydiving. If you have a relatively high-paying job, you can check advantage of the "chaos".

As you write, the crisis is a curse for established businesses and people with large assets.

I am currently in Europe due to work obligations with extended family. KSA has imposed more strict measures than most European nations and so far there are some 5000 cases (with over 120.000 tested) and less than 80 deaths (last time I checked).

I do worry about a second wave and for Ramadan and Umrah pilgrims. By then I do hope/pray that things have calmed down. The problem with KSA is that it is a transportation/transit hub and home to people from literally every country. We have many African citizens as well (expats and illegal workers too) who might be trying to reach KSA long after the virus calms down and as we know, African nations might be particularly hard hit due to the bad/lacking health care infrastructure.

My advice is to take it calm, spend time with family and loved ones, call family in Palestine and elsewhere (I have been talking a lot on the phone with relatives, almost on a daily basis, lol, which is a very good thing in such unusual times) and to focus on your university studies/college as well as prayers and things that you wanted to do but never got time for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

How do we depart this highly addictive forum, all my attempts have failed for years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

camelguy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> How do we depart this highly addictive forum, all my attempts have failed for years





Even brother @Falcon29 has returned.

Not been very active for long. Just return a few times each month where I have my writing sprees.

Now with the coronavirus pandemic around, which has paralyzed almost everything, you have a bit more time on your hand to waste on PDF. However there are some very good and knowledgable people on PDF as well.

What annoys me and probably what ends up making me leave permanently, is that there are hardly any of us Arab users left. It gets really boring at times and it is hopeless/a waste of time to engage with the anti-Arab/Arab-obsessed trolls on PDF alone and engaging in topics with no Arab representation. I liked when we had relatively big communities for each Arab country participating here. Arabs in the diaspora included and locals. It created a lot of different perspectives and interesting discussions. Often those topics are Arab topics but with 0 Arab participants nowadays. Anyway as you grow older, it is natural that forum/online/social media participation diminishes.

Anyway what is the situation in Netherlands? I imagine that everything is paralyzed as well. We need to stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Even brother @Falcon29 has returned.
> 
> Not been very active for long. Just return a few times each month where I have my writing sprees.
> 
> Now with the coronavirus pandemic around, which has paralyzed almost everything, you have a bit more time on your hand to waste on PDF. However there are some very good and knowledgable people on PDF as well.
> 
> What annoys me and probably what ends making me leave permanently, is that there are hardly any of us Arab users left. It gets really boring at times and it is hopeless/a waste of time to engage with the anti-Arab/Arab-obsessed trolls on PDF alone and engaging in topics with no Arab representation. Often those topics are Arab topics but with 0 Arab participants. Anyway as you grow older, it is natural that forum/online/social media participation diminishes.
> 
> Anyway what is the situation in Netherlands? I imagine that everything is paralyzed as well. We need to stay safe.



Netherlands is empty and there's little to do in Amsterdam as everything is closed. Missing the good old days in Copenhagen however, very interesting it was.

I realized i've been here since 2013, time flies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

camelguy said:


> Netherlands is empty and there's little to do in Amsterdam as everything is closed. Missing the good old days in Copenhagen however, very interesting it was.
> 
> I realized i've been here since 2013, time flies.



It is a very surreal situation with almost the entire world being paralyzed.

Yes, it has been ages when you think about it and there have been some rather extreme and unpredictable changes occurring in that time in our part of the world. It should gives us hope of things improving in the Arab world quicker than we might think.

However if I am to be honest with you, I have been rather apathetic in recent months/years. Felt similarly about the situation in Iraq. Yet it is important not to forget the perspective and remember that the potential is enormous and that things are bound to change. As individuals we have changed as well during that time.

Anyway I hope that everything is well with you and the family. We need to stick together as a family in times like those. Maybe this whole coronavirus pandemic will have some positive benefits as well for the societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> How do we depart this highly addictive forum, all my attempts have failed for years


Get off your high camel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You are worse than even the worst Iranian Wilayat al-Faqih regime worshipper on PDF to date.


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


>



I'm telling you guys this guy hates himself so much he needs to come on Arab thread to feel better about himself.


----------



## bsruzm

Falcon29 said:


> I'm telling you guys this guy hates himself so much he needs to come on Arab thread to feel better about himself.


I am here only for @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates


----------



## Falcon29

bsruzm said:


> I am here only for @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



You're more than welcome if you're friendly.


----------



## bsruzm

Falcon29 said:


> You're more than welcome if you're friendly.


Depends 







That's savage, man. I am glad, you are in the US. @dani92


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> Depends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's savage, man. I am glad, you are in the US. @dani92



Do you know the term British tabloid.

Daily mail is a fake news generator, similar to all the "British SAS sniper kills 3 ISIS with 1 bullet" content.

In the end you are here to learn from the Arabs, take a seat student.


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> Do you know the term British tabloid.
> 
> Daily mail is a fake news generator, similar to all the "British SAS sniper kills 3 ISIS with 1 bullet" content.
> 
> In the end you are here to learn from the Arabs, take a seat student.


I saw another video that a Shia Arab was stabbing a Sunni Arab in face with no mercy. That's quite savage, do you agree, @dani92 ?


----------



## Slav Defence

Fooood!! this is blessed month of Ramadan and all of you duckies are talking about is politics. We are already quarantined and now this boring sect politics and cut piece bs.

Any recipes for healthy teas???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> I saw another video that a Shia Arab was stabbing a Sunni Arab in face with no mercy. That's quite savage, do you agree, @dani92 ?



stabbing is part of our great culture

Speaking of daily mail btw, i've seen (mainly old) people believe this kind of stuff. It's interesting what people can believe.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...er-kills-THREE-ISIS-fighters-single-shot.html

*SAS sniper kills THREE ISIS fighters with a single shot during an operation in a remote Iraqi village *


----------



## Slav Defence

camelguy said:


> stabbing is part of our great culture
> 
> Speaking of daily mail btw, i've seen (mainly old) people believe this kind of stuff. It's interesting what people can believe.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...er-kills-THREE-ISIS-fighters-single-shot.html
> 
> *SAS sniper kills THREE ISIS fighters with a single shot during an operation in a remote Iraqi village *


Boring (hawwhh, sleepy)


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


> Boring (hawwhh, sleepy)



so what blend of arabic coffee is available in Sindh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

El Sidd said:


> so what blend of arabic coffee is available in Sindh?


How about you tell me?


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


> How about you tell me?



It's addiction. totally haram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

El Sidd said:


> It's addiction. totally haram


So, you do watch _haram billi_ with _haram tea_

Anyways,
I have a message for everyone! Ramadan Kareem is here and this Ramdan is very different than the previous one. I pray to Allah azzwajal that may his majesty forgive our sins. 
In addition to that, due to quarantine we all have got little time to reflect our actions and deeds. So, let us spend this time wisely and pray for this pandemic to go away.
Inshallah, we will get out from this together 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> stabbing is part of our great culture


Not good. Don't get offended, I am asking @dani92 , he seems insterested in savagery. So, you tell him of your great culture.



dani92 said:


> This scum twist the facts again I think he is trying to say the turko mongol savages wish they can have such beautiful architecture because all what I see is Byzantine and Indian buildings yet this scum give the credit for the turko mongol savages this show you how donkey and retard he is and he shouldn’t be taking seriously. Also this scum say people are jealous from the Turks savages who stole Byzantine buildings and calling it the fake ottoman architecture maybe he can should say the turko savages wish that their ancestors have such great architecture instead of their yoruts


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Not good. Don't get offended, I am asking @dani92 , he seems insterested in savagery. So, you tell him of your great culture.


The truth hurts


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> The truth hurts


Eizehu chacham? Ha'lomed mi'kol adam.


----------



## dani92

bsruzm said:


> Eizehu chacham? Ha'lomed mi'kol adam.


And I do t know who is Adam is.


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> And I do t know who is Adam is.


Who is wise? He who learns from all men.


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29

The situation in Yemen is so disappointing, I think Yemenis need to forget having a unitary nation and just divide the country into three so that peace can prevail there and start developing their economy instead of killing each other. If they want to have a unitary nation so just let time do it for them and it should only be made in non violence means (political solution) just like how Eastern German unite with Western German. I think this is the only solution. Do you agree bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> The situation in Yemen is so disappointing, I think Yemenis need to forget having a unitary nation and just divide the country into three so that peace can prevail there and start developing their economy instead of killing each other. If they want to have a unitary nation so just let time do it for them and it should only be made in non violence means (political solution) just like how Eastern German unite with Western German. I think this is the only solution. Do you agree bro ?



I agree it is disappointing and it evolved from a civil war to now a multi national war. I don't think peace can prevail there if tribes/militias will take matters into their hands whenever they deem fit. People in that region need to exercise power in a different way instead of by the gun all the time. So I personally don't believe dividing the country will help. It can create temporary peace but not long term solution in region which requires mentality change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

The guy seems that he carefully chose his words to make sure nobody lynches him in Egypt lol

*Proposals for normalization in Turkish-Egypt Relations*


----------



## Falcon29

@Side-Winder 

Where did I criticize a nationality? Is it against forum rules that I believe Iranian supreme leader is an atheist? Why are other leaders like Erdogan or MBS allowed to be criticized in worse manners?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Falcon29 said:


> @Side-Winder
> 
> Where did I criticize a nationality? Is it against forum rules that I believe Iranian supreme leader is an atheist? Why are other leaders like Erdogan or MBS allowed to be criticized in worse manners?



You may proceed to report posts that spark insult against a nationality. You, not only targeted Iranian leader but the Iranian nation in general as well. 

I am not obliged to provide any justifications however here you go, for the first and last time:

*Forum Rules Violated:*
_1. Ethnic / political / nationalistic hate

Needless to say, PDF wishes to be a productive exchange of ideas and not a place of spreading communal, national, political or religiously motivated hatred. Members found involved in such activities would be severely penalized._
_
2. Other forms of discrimination

Same goes for ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Side-Winder said:


> You may proceed to report posts that spark insult against a nationality. You, not only targeted Iranian leader but the Iranian nation in general as well.
> 
> I am not obliged to provide any justifications however here you go, for the first and last time:
> 
> *Forum Rules Violated:*
> _1. Ethnic / political / nationalistic hate
> 
> Needless to say, PDF wishes to be a productive exchange of ideas and not a place of spreading communal, national, political or religiously motivated hatred. Members found involved in such activities would be severely penalized.
> 
> 2. Other forms of discrimination
> 
> Same goes for ethnic or nationalistic discriminatory views, aimed at stereotyping and berating members belonging to a specific area, country, religious, ethnic group_



I'm not one to complain and report too many posts. If I had to report posts of Iranians then I will flood the report log with hundreds of reports since every post includes personal insult , remark against my country or sectarian remark. I even had one post say that I need a bullet in my head. 

I did not insult Iranians because I believe their supreme leader is an atheist, I have my reasons for this and I don't think ME section needs to be so controlled. As long as red lines aren't crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@HannibalBarca

Brother, I just saw (I was busy with life and the Ramadan) that you have left PDF and the thread that you created to announce it in, has been closed. I understand your decision fully and I should have done the same thing ages ago, however that decision diminishes the already dying/incredibly small Arab community on PDF. I can probably guess/imagine the reasons for you leaving, I understand them. Nevertheless it was a pleasure to interact with you on this forum and I wanted to write a PM to you with the help of a moderator but now that has become irrelevant. If you ever log in here or see this, kindly give a reply and we might keep in touch outside of this forum one way or another.

Take care brother and best wishes to your family and loved ones as well.



Falcon29 said:


> @Side-Winder
> 
> Where did I criticize a nationality? Is it against forum rules that I believe Iranian supreme leader is an atheist? Why are other leaders like Erdogan or MBS allowed to be criticized in worse manners?



There are seemingly 10-15 + moderators nowadays, yet few of them appear to notice the unmotivated and inferiority ridden anti-Arab drivel and nonsense that almost every Arab-related thread gets flooded with. Despite there rarely being any Arab users present in those threads to begin with. I see no other solution than follow Hannibal in due time. Our time is too precious to engage on a rapidly declining forum that has evolved into a troll feast.

Notice how those two Iranian trolls were nowhere to be seen after I entered those threads. Afraid of being rhetorically humiliated as usual and afraid of me picking their historical lies and nonsense apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> Brother, I just saw (I was busy with life and the Ramadan) that you have left PDF and the thread that you created to announce it in, has been closed. I understand your decision fully and I should have done the same thing ages ago, however that decision diminishes the already dying/incredibly small Arab community on PDF. I can probably guess/imagine the reasons for you leaving, I understand them. Nevertheless it was a pleasure to interact with you on this forum and I wanted to write a PM to you with the help of a moderator but now that has become irrelevant. If you ever log in here or see this, kindly give a reply and we might keep in touch outside of this forum one way or another.
> 
> Take care brother and best wishes to your family and loved ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There are seemingly 10-15 + moderators nowadays, yet few of them appear to notice the unmotivated and inferiority ridden anti-Arab drivel and nonsense that almost every Arab-related thread gets flooded with. Despite there rarely being any Arab users present in those threads to begin with. I see no other solution than follow Hannibal in due time. Our time is too precious to engage on a rapidly declining forum that has evolved into a troll feast.



I hope to see him back as well, he was very liked by all people of the forum and I enjoyed his analogies, he had some funny ones too. North African perspective is much needed here, imo. 

To be fair to forum it is a good overall forum that can be fun to be on and the owner is a cool guy. I think in past moderation wasn't fair but now I feel it has gotten better and our brother Slav is very helpful and took out from his time to reach out to us. I also believe we should stay if we want our narrative heard. We provide valuable information to audience of forum when we counter other more prevailing narratives in ME section which is necessary for people to be educated. It's also our passion to keep up on current events and of course I wouldn't let it undercut more important responsibilities like work , family, goals and so on. 

So I would like you to stay and other Arabs to join or return. No need to be active all the time but if we want our narrative heard then it is necessary. I learn a lot here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Zayed's UAE in 80's, in his interview to Turkish newspaper during his visit to Turkey, Zayed tells a lot about the situation of Arab world, and says "I desire a lot that Turkey leads the Islamic world.

His children are a disgrace lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> Zayed's UAE in 80's, in his interview to Turkish newspaper during his visit to Turkey, Zayed tells a lot about the situation of Arab world, and says "I desire a lot that Turkey leads the Islamic world.
> 
> His children are a disgrace lol





More desperate attention seeking.

Nobody is interested in some made up and completely irrelevant Turkish fairytales. Nor are "you" going to lead anything in the real world, at most some cheerleading contest on PDF. So I suggest to stick to your small Anatolia and worry about that, including the 7-8 million Arabs that inhabit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> More desperate attention seeking.
> 
> Nobody is interested in some made up and completely irrelevant Turkish fairytales. Nor are "you" going to lead anything in the real world, at most some cheerleading contest on PDF. So I suggest to stick to your small Anatolia and worry about that, including the 7-8 million Arabs that inhabit it.


It is from his first visit to Turkey. Many Emirati people dislike the current government, and think they are indeed a disgrace. In less than two days, UAE lost millions of dollars in Libya. Hopefully, Emirati personnel follows next.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> It is from his first visit to Turkey. Many Emirati people dislike the current government, and think they are indeed a disgrace.



Nobody cares about fairytale stories. Sheikh Zayed was a great and respected leader. I am not an Emirati nor do I live in the UAE. 40 million, if not more Turks, dislike the current Turkish government, and think they are indeed a disgrace. Many of your compatriots think likewise on a small forum like PDF.

Anyway you hate Arabs so why are you bothered? Why this obsession? Go interact with Emiratis online or in person, there are no Emiratis on PDF.


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Nobody cares about fairytale stories. Sheikh Zayed was a great and respected leader. I am not an Emirati nor do I live in the UAE. 40 million, if not more Turks, dislike the current Turkish government, and think they are indeed a disgrace. Many of your compatriots think likewise on a small forum like PDF.
> 
> Anyway you hate Arabs so why are you bothered? Why this obsession? Go interact with Emiratis online or in person, there are no Emiratis on PDF.


They can vote him out in Turkey, I feel sorry for Emirati people. I often visit UAE.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

He's just enjoying the reactions he's not serious about his posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> Brother, I just saw (I was busy with life and the Ramadan) that you have left PDF and the thread that you created to announce it in, has been closed. I understand your decision fully and I should have done the same thing ages ago, however that decision diminishes the already dying/incredibly small Arab community on PDF. I can probably guess/imagine the reasons for you leaving, I understand them. Nevertheless it was a pleasure to interact with you on this forum and I wanted to write a PM to you with the help of a moderator but now that has become irrelevant. If you ever log in here or see this, kindly give a reply and we might keep in touch outside of this forum one way or another.
> 
> Take care brother and best wishes to your family and loved ones as well.



Bro, good to see you here anyway. I missed the Barca farewell, but could you summarize it for me or link that thread? Just curious what happened but don't want to make it a big deal on this thread. Thanks, maman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> He's just enjoying the reactions he's not serious about his posts.


This one is no reaction loving post, I have spoken to many Emirati people, who wish Zayed was alive.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> They can vote him out in Turkey, I feel sorry for Emirati people. I often visit UAE.



You should not feel sorry, the average Emirati lives a life that the average Turk can only dream about. I don't mean this as an insult but as a factual statement based on GDP per capita, HDI, safety, benefits, the UAE being an extended family among locals etc.

As for political system, ask the average Indian whether he would prefer to live in the "democracy" that is India or the "dictatorship" that is China. Or the "democracy" that is Iraq and the "dictatorship" that is UAE.

You don't understand the society of UAE, the dynamics, inner-workings, relations between citizens and rulers etc. It is like one small extended family in those small UAE states such as UAE, your beloved Qatar, Bahrain etc. When native populations are this small (relatively) and intermarried, this is the result.

Anyway I know that this makes you frustrated but UAE is a success story in whatever way you look at it. World class infrastructure, huge and diversified economy compared to its size (top 25 in the world, for such a small nation that is amazing), big political clout in the region, great healthcare and educational system, 100% literacy rate, educated population, pragmatic ties with all world powers, giant in the aviation sector, one of the most visited areas of the world etc. They have done very well.



bsruzm said:


> They can vote him out in Turkey, I feel sorry for Emirati people. I often visit UAE.



You visit UAE often? I thought that you wanted to "deal with the UAE" and kill them in some other thread?

Anyway you can hate Arabs all that you want to, I have no problem with you. You are a funny person, much better than some of your compatriots here



camelguy said:


> He's just enjoying the reactions he's not serious about his posts.



I enjoy it too, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You should not feel sorry, the average Emirati lives a life that the average Turk can only dream about. I don't mean this as an insult but as a factual st


Money can be earned, may Allah keep the average Turk healthy. I didn't bother to read the rest of your post.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You visit UAE often? I thought that you wanted to "deal with the UAE" and kill them in some other thread?


I still visit, last year was my last visit.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Gomig-21 said:


> Bro, good to see you here anyway. I missed the Barca farewell, but could you summarize it for me or link that thread? Just curious what happened but don't want to make it a big deal on this thread. Thanks, maman.





I can only say the same thing, brother. How are you doing after this long time? I did not see you around for a very long time but I had a long break on PDF at the time that you disappeared on PDF. Don't blame you.

Well, same old story about all the other brothers (99.99% - I am exaggerating but we have literally lost almost all active Arab users compared to a few years ago which is sad) but obviously he could not write it openly. I was offline or 2 + weeks so I missed that thread completely. Was just tagged in it and this is how I discovered it. So I decided to write a post to him here out of courtesy.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/leaving-pdf-thank-you-and-good-luck.664303/



bsruzm said:


> Money can be earned, may Allah keep the average Turk healthy.
> 
> I still visit, last year was my last visit



It can and it can be lost as well. My point was another. 99.99% of all people are chasing money and a comfortable life for themselves and their families. The entire world gravitates towards that in every walk of life that you can think of. Some say that it was always like that.

I wish good luck to all the friendly Turks whether they be of Arab origin or other origins. However I am afraid that I don't see much honor from Erdogan's foreign policy in recent years.

Ok, how did "dealing with UAE" go for you when visiting? Shall the UAE be afraid of a possible attack from you the next time you visit or what is going on based on your other posts here on PDF? Be careful as UAE is not the place for such plans, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Ok, how did "dealing with UAE" go for you when visiting? Shall the UAE be afraid of a possible attack from you the next time you visit or what is going on based on your other posts here on PDF? Be careful as UAE is not the place for such plans, lol.


I am neither a spy nor a terrorist lol I said my honest opinion, I hope Emirati personnel is targeted by Turkish forces anywhere in ME.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> I am neither a spy nor a terrorist lol I said my honest opinion, I hope Emirati personnel is targeted by Turkish forces anywhere in ME.



You sound like a terrorist. I am sure that Emiratis seeing such comments think likewise the other way around. Anyway I wish you good luck in your keyboard war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You sound like a terrorist. I am sure that Emiratis seeing such comments think likewise the other way around. Anyway I wish you good luck in your keyboard war.


You think you won't pay a price when you fight the Turks with countries lile Greece, France, etc? I will post details of my next visit here


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Bsruzm will be Arabized, that's all there is to say

UAE requires Arabization too btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> Bsruzm will be Arabized, that's all there is to say
> 
> UAE requires Arabization too btw.


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Bro, good to see you here anyway. I missed the Barca farewell, but could you summarize it for me or link that thread? Just curious what happened but don't want to make it a big deal on this thread. Thanks, maman.



Apparently there was a thread to vote in new moderators. And a few days later new moderators were announced. Hannibal won the vote for international mods, meaning he got highest amount of votes against other potential international mods but he was not given international mod title when they announced new mods. He would have been our Arab mod I believe. That may not be the sole reason though, he wrote that he didn't like childish discussions(ME section trolls) too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

No need for a mod


----------



## Salmanov

camelguy said:


> Bsruzm will be Arabized, that's all there is to say
> 
> UAE requires Arabization too btw.


The train of arabization can’t be stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Salmanov said:


> The train of arabization can’t be stopped


 The train is extending every hour, prepare the coal boys we got a destination to reach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

camelguy said:


> The train is extending every hour, prepare the coal boys we got a destination to reach


The hammer of arabization shall strike all the enemies we will raise the flag of arabization above the stars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Ya ahki, think bigger


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Salmanov said:


> The hammer of arabization shall strike all the enemies we will raise the flag of arabization above the stars



Ameen.

The Sharp sword of Arabism shall adopt a red tone from our enemies blood as we carry it forth on our shoulders into the battles of Arabization

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Joking/trolling aside, it is actually a great shame that most Arab users have left PDF. Most recently @HannibalBarca . Once we had a vibrant Arab community with many users from numerous Arab countries (which made the discussions, views, interactions between us and other Muslims and non-Muslims) greater. We were once almost 50 active users if not more as I recall. Many Arab countries were represented (of course far from all).

Since our countries are attacked a lot lately from certain vocal users, even though those that attack them mostly (if they are not trolls) attack the leaders/governments (often not the case though), it is still a unpleasant environment to be in when everything is being reduced to trolling, ignorance, insults etc. aimed at 20 + Arab countries and almost 500 million Arabs worldwide. This in return makes some of us use a similar language and we have a troll feast.

In the real world, Arabs do not have any ill wishes for anyone that is not hostile or hateful. We are incredibly welcoming people and Arab hospitality is well known. Sadly this is the virtual world so a lot of nonsense is being written.

Brother @Slav Defence has been courageous enough to reach out to the few remaining Arab users and try to help us with our complaints (if they are fair) and I hope, if I eventually leave PDF due to personal life/time constraints, after this covid-19 nonsense is over, Ramadan and everything returns to "normalcy" that future Arab users on PDF will feel welcome and engage with users on PDF to help foster a bond between the Arab world and Pakistan, a bond that is deep on numerous fronts since ancient times and to this day (people to people).

I refuse to shape my view of Pakistanis and Pakistanis based off a bunch of hateful anti-Arab Pakistanis (a tiny minority overall) when in the real world, Arabs and Pakistanis are very close people and have excellent people to people relations. Having known many Pakistanis in person (Arab world and West), I can safely say the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Joking/trolling aside, it is actually a great shame that most Arab users have left PDF. Most recently @HannibalBarca . Once we had a vibrant Arab community with many users from numerous Arab countries (which made the discussions, views, interactions between us and other Muslims and non-Muslims) greater. We were once almost 50 active users if not more as I recall. Many Arab countries were represented (of course far from all).
> 
> Since our countries are attacked a lot lately from certain vocal users, even though those that attack them mostly (if they are not trolls) attack the leaders/governments (often not the case though), it is still a unpleasant environment to be in when everything is being reduced to trolling, ignorance, insults etc. aimed at 20 + Arab countries and almost 500 million Arabs worldwide. This in return makes some of us use a similar language and we have a troll feast.
> 
> In the real world, Arabs do not have any ill wishes for anyone that is not hostile or hateful. We are incredibly welcoming people and Arab hospitality is well known. Sadly this is the virtual world so a lot of nonsense is being written.
> 
> Brother @Slav Defence has been courageous enough to reach out to the few remaining Arab users and try to help us with our complaints (if they are fair) and I hope, if I eventually leave PDF due to personal life/time constraints, after this covid-19 nonsense is over, Ramadan and everything returns to "normalcy" that future Arab users on PDF will feel welcome and engage with users on PDF to help foster a bond between the Arab world and Pakistan, a bond that is deep on numerous fronts since ancient times and to this day (people to people).
> 
> I refuse to shape my view of Pakistanis and Pakistanis based off a bunch of hateful anti-Arab Pakistanis (a tiny minority overall) when in the real world, Arabs and Pakistanis are very close people and have excellent people to people relations. Having known many Pakistanis in person (Arab world and West), I can safely say the above.


Not just in here back in 2012-2013 I used to enjoy a lot of websites but 
Any were taken down like anthrocivitas, militaryphotos, Arab aviation forum and many others I can’t find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Forums/bulletiin boards are an 2000's era thing, late 2010's it has been overtaken by Reddit, Twitter. We're stuck with old technology, we're boomers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Are you guys upset with me or what?


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Apparently there was a thread to vote in new moderators. And a few days later new moderators were announced. Hannibal won the vote for international mods, meaning he got highest amount of votes against other potential international mods but he was not given international mod title when they announced new mods. He would have been our Arab mod I believe. That may not be the sole reason though, he wrote that he didn't like childish discussions(ME section trolls) too.



Hannibal won the vote for all type of moderators, both for international and Pakistani candidates. That Guy (Pakistani) also dont get elected despite getting the second place after Hannibal. These two guys are also known to be critical with Chinese members. I think PDF need to put non Pakistani as Senior Moderator too in order to keep the discussion more civil.

Only @Dubious is quite neutral despite some Turkish even accuse him/her has pro China attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Indos said:


> Only @Dubious is quite neutral despite some Turkish even accuse him/her has pro China attitude.


Dubious is a girl, I think? I wasn't harsh on her for that reason. I fought Mods a lot


----------



## Indos

bsruzm said:


> Dubious is a girl, I think? I wasn't harsh on her for that reason. I fought Mods a lot



She/he has asked me not to reveal his/her gender, so I cannot tell you the secret here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bsruzm said:


> Dubious is a girl, I think? I wasn't harsh on her for that reason. I fought Mods a lot



Yes dubious is female. Its not a "secret" anymore tbh...so its ok to say it now.


----------



## bsruzm

Nilgiri said:


> Yes dubious is female. Its not a "secret" anymore tbh...so its ok to say it now.


I guess, I know her.


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Apparently there was a thread to vote in new moderators. And a few days later new moderators were announced. Hannibal won the vote for international mods, meaning he got highest amount of votes against other potential international mods but he was not given international mod title when they announced new mods. He would have been our Arab mod I believe. That may not be the sole reason though, he wrote that he didn't like childish discussions(ME section trolls) too.



Ah, that's too bad. He was a pretty good member and participated in many different topics and wasn't shy about giving his opinion while always keeping a cool demeanor about himself. Which is a needed attribute to being a good moderator. So he got elected by the voters yet wasn't made a moderator? lol! How come I'm not surprised?



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I can only say the same thing, brother. How are you doing after this long time? I did not see you around for a very long time but I had a long break on PDF at the time that you disappeared on PDF. Don't blame you.



Fortunately I have many other interests in life and can only spend so much time devoted to one type. So I participate in a couple of boating and fishing forums and since I had a pretty complex modification I did on our boat and documented the entire thing, it took up a lot of my time as well as running a business does take up the other half of one's time. If it wasn't for this stay at home order, I might not have made this quick stop by here to be perfectly honest with you. But it's always good to check in on things every once in a while, especially when there's big news in one's country like the recent acquisition of the 26 Su-35s for the EAF. That's usually worth a quick visit to see the reaction, especially by the haters loooool. That's always a fun thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Hack-Hook 

Who said anything about kicking India out of international community or making Armenian sit in the cold? Where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Falcon29

@Hack-Hook 

You turn blind eye to chemical weapons use against Syrians but trying to present yourself as morally superior. This is two faced- justice of yours. If you are proclaimed just people then it needs to show everywhere. Not one just act for every 100 unjust ones.

Anyhow is everyone's Ramadan going so far? How are you doing brother @Indos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> You turn blind eye to chemical weapons use against Syrians but trying to present yourself as morally superior. This is two faced- justice of yours. If you are proclaimed just people then it needs to show everywhere. Not one just act for every 100
> 
> 
> Falcon29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> Who said anything about kicking India out of international community or making Armenian sit in the cold? Where do you come up with this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> unjust ones.
> 
> Anyhow is everyone's Ramadan going so far? How are you doing brother @Indos ?
Click to expand...

you knew I never been to an Arabic coffee shop, I prefer Turkish coffee over Arabic one. but as you asked
you said about Iran helping non-Muslim attacking Muslims and those two was what It came to my mind . one Iran prevented OIC move against India . that would only served by radicalizing Indian more toward Muslims and seriously harmed Indian Muslims.
the other was making Azerbaijan and Turkey plan to put siege on Armenia in middle of the winter futile by shipping fuel and Food there as the plan was a certain recipe for hundred of thousands of death from cold , starvation and disease .

About Syria , well first we don't agree on several cases of those attacks mentioned and we have problem with the fact that they always occurs when Syrian government is under wining strike
and advance and have no need for such tactics. also the fact you guys never say anything about terrorist use of chemical weapons.


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> You turn blind eye to chemical weapons use against Syrians but trying to present yourself as morally superior. This is two faced- justice of yours. If you are proclaimed just people then it needs to show everywhere. Not one just act for every 100 unjust ones.
> 
> Anyhow is everyone's Ramadan going so far? How are you doing brother @Indos ?



Alhamdulillah good brother @Falcon29 

We are approaching the end of Ramadhan now, I hope we are getting the blessed from Allah this month and also for the rest of the months. 

We are still dealing with the outbreak and so far our country hasnt yet been able to contain the disease. So businesses will likely to get effected at least until the end of this year. I really hope effective drug will be found and available soon. I read that China has made good progress with one of the potential drug currently under trial. 

Any way, did I ever tell you that I have Palestinian relative within my big families ? Not blood related though, but through marriage. I have to acknowledge that mix Malay-Palestinian really produce beautiful kids. 

Indonesian and Palestinian I believe will have strong connection with each other if they meet in real life. This video shows friendship between Indonesian man and Palestinian man, they are college friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hack-Hook said:


> you knew I never been to an Arabic coffee shop, I prefer Turkish coffee over Arabic one. but as you asked
> you said about Iran helping non-Muslim attacking Muslims and those two was what It came to my mind . one Iran prevented OIC move against India . that would only served by radicalizing Indian more toward Muslims and seriously harmed Indian Muslims.
> the other was making Azerbaijan and Turkey plan to put siege on Armenia in middle of the winter futile by shipping fuel and Food there as the plan was a certain recipe for hundred of thousands of death from cold , starvation and disease .
> 
> About Syria , well first we don't agree on several cases of those attacks mentioned and we have problem with the fact that they always occurs when Syrian government is under wining strike
> and advance and have no need for such tactics. also the fact you guys never say anything about terrorist use of chemical weapons.



I don't know about this OIC thing or Armenian, but I am one to want Muslims to exercise limits and not turn into oppressors. Or seek more than our fitrah demands. So if you share mindset I'm confused why you support your govt on everything. I do not support any govt let alone to support them on everything for context. I think we need lots of reform in Muslim world so that is that. Do not want to discuss more politics for now. 

You are welcome here whenever, I have tried both Arabic and Turkish coffee. It all depends on how much coffee is used , it can come out too strong. I prefer lighter use of coffee and think it tastes better that way. Like a lighter blend. It's very good for energy burst but for taste usually I prefer American style coffee. Or hot lattes.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Hack-Hook said:


> you knew I never been to an Arabic coffee shop, I prefer Turkish coffee over Arabic one.



Your statement makes no sense, lol and is a oxymoron. Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee and is basically a copy of Arabic coffee rebranded under a new name but without the cardamom flavor and variety of Arabic coffee. Turks were exposed to coffee thanks to the Arabs after all. The same Arabs that invented and first used coffee as a brew in Sufi monasteries of Arabia in what is modern-day Yemen and Southern KSA many centuries ago.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_coffee



Salmanov said:


> Not just in here back in 2012-2013 I used to enjoy a lot of websites but
> Any were taken down like anthrocivitas, militaryphotos, Arab aviation forum and many others I can’t find



Yes, most Arabs have long ago moved to Twitter, Reddit and many other platforms, me included, but some Arabic forums (traditional bulletin boards) are still going strong. Few things stay static nowadays.



Gomig-21 said:


> Fortunately I have many other interests in life and can only spend so much time devoted to one type. So I participate in a couple of boating and fishing forums and since I had a pretty complex modification I did on our boat and documented the entire thing, it took up a lot of my time as well as running a business does take up the other half of one's time. If it wasn't for this stay at home order, I might not have made this quick stop by here to be perfectly honest with you. But it's always good to check in on things every once in a while, especially when there's big news in one's country like the recent acquisition of the 26 Su-35s for the EAF. That's usually worth a quick visit to see the reaction, especially by the haters loooool. That's always a fun thing to do.



That is encouraging to hear brother. I love the outdoors as well and have been fishing, hunting, hiking, exploring nature (mountains, deserts, marine life - yachting, skiing etc.) since a young age so I can relate.
Too many interests from my part and too little time.

I remember you talking about a ceramic (correct me if I am wrong?) business where you made your own stuff? Recall you posting some of your works here. Very cool. A family member of mine is a painter and artist (as a hobby of hers but she has been selling some of her works in the Arab world and the West) and I always loved art myself. Once I fully establish myself (still young), I will start collecting art and antiques as it runs in the family.
I can imagine that you share a similar interest.

Anyway I have mostly been busy with "real life" until the Covid-19 nonsense as I graduated not long ago and was/I am working for a large company in Europe (chemical engineering is my field) to gain valuable work experience and to improve my CV before a potential return. Since I have legs in both worlds and family, I am somewhat of a nomad and divided. Far from alone on this front though even here (PDF).

What is driving me insane though is the lockdown, inability to train (all fitness centers are closed) and the only thing I have at home are 2 weights and a small Kilberry home gym with no serious weight (below 100 kg) but better than nothing, I guess. Borders closed as well so obviously no travel.

Zero sport (I am a huge football as in soccer not American football that I barely watch, sorry mate) and NBA "fan". As in I like watching it, especially the playoffs. Things stopped when everything became interesting and as long-time Laker fans I had high hopes of us winning our first title since 2010 with LBJ, AD and a rejuvenated Dwight Howard.

Anyway a few days ago I watched "The Last Dance" on Netflix. MJ was something special.
I was too young to ever see him play but the guy is the alpha king of sportsmen!
He is also the wealthiest sportsperson to date. Good for over 1 billion USD! Not bad.

Yes, Egypt's recent purchases are rather impressive to put it mildly, at least on paper. However what would be even better (in an ideal world - goes for the entire Arab world as a whole) would be to have an active role in the Arab world and neighborhood to ensure ones own interests and that of the wider Arab world.
One of my favorite sayings on PDF is "Arab problems require Arab solutions" and that is spot on.
Sadly for various reasons that we both are well aware of, the current situation is far from ideal but I am hopeful for the future.
Maybe not in our lifetimes but eventually the Arab policymakers/leaders will reflect the will of their people and that will manifest itself in the internal and external policy.
As for PDF, well, I already covered that and understood your hint.



Falcon29 said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> You turn blind eye to chemical weapons use against Syrians but trying to present yourself as morally superior. This is two faced- justice of yours. If you are proclaimed just people then it needs to show everywhere. Not one just act for every 100 unjust ones.
> 
> Anyhow is everyone's Ramadan going so far? How are you doing brother @Indos ?



Messed up sleeping pattern (natural) but until 2 days ago I deliberately cut off all social media (for spiritual reasons and due to work that I needed done) and only read the news. Looking forward to Eid al-Fitr and all the food and "socializing" due to a certain pandemic.

@Indos 

Stay safe brother.

Wishing everyone a blessed Eid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Hack-Hook said:


> one Iran prevented OIC move against India .



It wasn't only Iran. Pakistan got cold shoulder from just about everyone in OIC except maybe turkey.



Hack-Hook said:


> that would only served by radicalizing Indian more toward Muslims and seriously harmed Indian Muslims.



Nope. Indian muslims is a domestic subject for us. It bears no relation to any international grouping. Previous calls and statements by OIC (that can be construed or interpreted as critical of India) influenced nothing in India w.r.t Indian citizens. Most people dont even know what OIC is tbh.... we deal with muslim majority countries in bilateral way as priority.


----------



## Hack-Hook

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Your statement makes no sense, lol and is a oxymoron. Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee and is basically a copy of Arabic coffee rebranded under a new name but without the cardamom flavor and variety of Arabic coffee. Turks were exposed to coffee thanks to the Arabs after all. The same Arabs that invented and first used coffee as a brew in Sufi monasteries of Arabia in what is modern-day Yemen and Southern KSA many centuries ago.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_coffee


when it come to coffee how you prepare it made a lot variation variation to aroma and taste and that make lots of difference. when they prepare Arabic coffee they tends to add some Additive, like cardamon also they roast coffee beans a lot more, also the taste is different when you add sugar before simmering or after it.
by the way why always bring Arab first did it in the discussion I simply like how they make coffee in turkey more than how they make it in Arab community around Persian gulf.


Nilgiri said:


> It wasn't only Iran. Pakistan got cold shoulder from just about everyone in OIC except maybe turkey.


in 94 they made everyone in line , it was Iran which stopped it , in that year The OIC was pushing a resolution at the Office of the UN Commissioner on Human Rights (OHCHR), later rechristened as Human Rights Council, to condemn India for human rights violations in Kashmir. The resolution, in case of approval, was to be referred to the UN Security Council for initiating economic sanctions and other punitive measures against India. The decisions in the OIC are adopted by consensus and Iran voted against it.
you may not recall it but in those years economy of India was in brink of collapse you mortgaged your gold reserves in 1992 and any sanction against you was like a small push needed to send you down the mountain



Nilgiri said:


> It wasn't only Iran. Pakistan got cold shoulder from just about everyone in OIC except maybe turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Indian muslims is a domestic subject for us. It bears no relation to any international grouping. Previous calls and statements by OIC (that can be construed or interpreted as critical of India) influenced nothing in India w.r.t Indian citizens. Most people dont even know what OIC is tbh.... we deal with muslim majority countries in bilateral way as priority.


you think that , you say that , but if at that time in the height of your conflict with Pakistan , OIC sent your case to UNSC . let just say just say you have a history of violent moments when it come to Muslim Hindu issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Hack-Hook said:


> in 94 they made everyone in line , it was Iran which stopped it , in that year The OIC was pushing a resolution at the Office of the UN Commissioner on Human Rights (OHCHR), later rechristened as Human Rights Council, to condemn India for human rights violations in Kashmir. The resolution, in case of approval, was to be referred to the UN Security Council for initiating economic sanctions and other punitive measures against India. The decisions in the OIC are adopted by consensus and Iran voted against it.
> you may not recall it but in those years economy of India was in brink of collapse you mortgaged your gold reserves in 1992 and any sanction against you was like a small push needed to send you down the mountain



Ah ok, I thought you meant more recently. Yes you are correct about this one in the 90s. I misunderstood, sorry.

Iran is held in high regard by India and such things wont be forgotten. 

I personally hope for the best in our relations as possible and for Iran future to be bright one. Geopolitics is unfortunately a very sordid realm in general.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Hack-Hook said:


> when it come to coffee how you prepare it made a lot variation variation to aroma and taste and that make lots of difference. when they prepare Arabic coffee they tends to add some Additive, like cardamon also they roast coffee beans a lot more, also the taste is different when you add sugar before simmering or after it.
> by the way why always bring Arab first did it in the discussion I simply like how they make coffee in turkey more than how they make it in Arab community around Persian gulf.



It was a very funny comment because the difference between Arabic coffee and Turkish coffee is hardly present because Turkish coffee is a variant of Arabic coffee.

As for Arabic coffee, you are clearly not aware of this but there are 10's (if not 100's) of variants of Arabic coffee today. Different methods used to make it, different spices, how long to roast the beans, the coffee bean sorts, what you eat it with, with or without sugar, with milk or without, prepared on a traditional bonfire or on an electric stove etc.

The coffee culture in Arabia/Arabian Peninsula/GCC/Southwest Asia (there is no such thing called "Arab community around Persian gulf", are you talking about the Arabs in Basra, Arabs of Iran or what? - might as well say the "Gulf of Oman country Iran" or the "Arabian Sea country of Iran") is deep-rooted and a big industry with millions of coffee shops (traditional and modern), many innovative ones with modern twists, 1000's of coffee plantations in KSA and Yemen. Only Ethiopia and maybe nowadays Italy and France have a similarly deep coffee tradition.

In fact Arabic coffee is a part of UNESCO's "intangible cultural heritage" to make my point clearer.

https://ich.unesco.org/en/RL/arabic-coffee-a-symbol-of-generosity-01074

We take the coffee business very seriously, lol.

Anyway, same old from your part, so I will end it here. Always the "hidden" anti-Arab sentiment and diminishing. Know you long enough to easily notice it. Strange stuff but whatever, this is PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It was a very funny comment because the difference between Arabic coffee and Turkish coffee is hardly present because Turkish coffee is a variant of Arabic coffee.
> 
> As for Arabic coffee, you are clearly not aware of this but there are 10's (if not 100's) of variants of Arabic coffee today. Different methods used to make it, different spices, how long to roast the beans, the coffee bean sorts, what you eat it with, with or without sugar, with milk or without, prepared on a traditional bonfire or on an electric stove etc.
> 
> The coffee culture in Arabia/Arabian Peninsula/GCC/Southwest Asia (there is no such thing called "Arab community around Persian gulf", are you talking about the Arabs in Basra, Arabs of Iran or what? - might as well say the "Gulf of Oman country Iran" or the "Arabian Sea country of Iran") is deep-rooted and a big industry with millions of coffee shops (traditional and modern), many innovative ones with modern twists, 1000's of coffee plantations in KSA and Yemen. Only Ethiopia and maybe nowadays Italy and France have a similarly deep coffee tradition.
> 
> In fact Arabic coffee is a part of UNESCO's "intangible cultural heritage" to make my point clearer.
> 
> https://ich.unesco.org/en/RL/arabic-coffee-a-symbol-of-generosity-01074
> 
> We take the coffee business very seriously, lol.
> 
> Anyway, same old from your part, so I will end it here.



Coffee _arabica_....for a reason 

I am reminded of that nice conversation we had about arab trade with India long long time ago, that brought coffee to Indian shores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Alhamdulillah good brother @Falcon29
> 
> We are approaching the end of Ramadhan now, I hope we are getting the blessed from Allah this month and also for the rest of the months.



Good to hear brother and may Allah hear from you. 



> We are still dealing with the outbreak and so far our country hasnt yet been able to contain the disease. So businesses will likely to get effected at least until the end of this year. I really hope effective drug will be found and available soon. I read that China has made good progress with one of the potential drug currently under trial.



I hope so too, I hope you guys aren't too affected. Here in the US we are starting to slowly reopen again but it will not be back to previous normal until there is an effective drug treatment or vaccine. 



> Any way, did I ever tell you that I have Palestinian relative within my big families ? Not blood related though, but through marriage. I have to acknowledge that mix Malay-Palestinian really produce beautiful kids.



I remember you have relatives in the US but don't remember this one, that is awesome to hear and you should try meeting her/him to learn more about Palestinian culture. Does your relative live in Indonesia? My cousins friend actually got married to an Indonesian guy in Gaza and he had his wedding there. I don't remember if he stayed there or they moved out to Indonesia, though. 

Lol, yeah Indonesian people are beautiful people mashallah, I'm sure their kids would come out beautiful too. I actually wanted to always know if Indonesian people are like Chinse/Japense Asian types or who are they more closer to. You guys have distinct look and some of you pass off as half-Arab or full Arab. 



> Indonesian and Palestinian I believe will have strong connection with each other if they meet in real life. This video shows friendship between Indonesian man and Palestinian man, they are college friends.



I believe so too brother, it's nice to see Palestinians in Indonesia and eastern side of the world. Nice of Indonesia to host Palestinian students too. Your country is a very peaceful and away from the mess known as ME and I would love to visit your country one day. Looks very beautiful with the classic architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

bsruzm said:


> Ya ahki, think bigger


What bigger than the ultimate and noble cause of arabizing the earth than move to arabizing the galaxy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Messed up sleeping pattern (natural) but until 2 days ago I deliberately cut off all social media (for spiritual reasons and due to work that I needed done) and only read the news. Looking forward to Eid al-Fitr and all the food and "socializing" due to a certain pandemic.
> 
> @Indos
> 
> Stay safe brother.
> 
> Wishing everyone a blessed Eid.



Me too, we break our fast late and I just stay up more during Ramadan. It is better to give in to the later sleep schedule and at least have it consistent I have found. It was kind of boring with the shelter in place thing but it kind of went by fast. I have been told Eid is Sunday now too. I thought it was Saturday intially. Getting kind of exhausted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Coffee _arabica_....for a reason
> 
> I am reminded of that nice conversation we had about arab trade with India long long time ago, that brought coffee to Indian shores.



We are on hostile waters but every historically knowledgeable person is well aware of ancient ties between the Arab world and South Asia (dating back several millennia) that manifested itself with ties to the IVC and ancient trade ties.

Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean gives it away. Certain communities in Kerala, Sri Lanka, Gujarat, Pakistan likewise. The fact (some would claim it as a coincidence) that the first mosques outside of the Arabian Peninsula/Arab world were built in what is today Southern India/South Asia. People to people ties manifested today not to mention trade ties which just continues an ancient tradition.

If I recall you are a Keralite (from Kerala) and I don't need to tell how many Keralites work and live in the GCC and have done for centuries. Probably only Baloch (in terms of foreign communities from South Asia) are comparable and a few others such as Sindhis and Gujaratis.

As you say nation state relations and people to people relations are very different, I have never felt that Indians have hated/disliked Arabs for being Arabs or overall. In fact I don't even genuinely think that Indians and Pakistanis hate each other due to being what they are but rather due to recent historical reasons and politics.

This is not much spoken about on PDF between the average Arab (in particular those of us with ties to Iraq and the GCC - you can imagine that the case is different for other Arabs due to geography and history) and various ethnic groups in Iran (Baloch, Lurs, Persians, Arabs), in particular from Western/Southern Iran (where most Iranians live) have a rather close history/interactions. To this day UAE is the largest trade partner of Iran in the region, lol, despite all the hostility between the regimes. The average Iranian, nowadays with a smaller income than the average Iraqi, is generally a humble person, far from the many keyboard warriors here on PDF.

BTW, I forgot to tell, I have written this before many times so I am not making it up, I have always had cordial ties with Indian users from Kerala that I have interacted with here @Levina and that friendly Indian guy that lived in New Zealand, forgot the username and others that I cannot remember the usernames of, also in person.



Falcon29 said:


> Me too, we break our fast late and I just stay up more during Ramadan. It is better to give in to the later sleep schedule and at least have it consistent I have found. It was kind of boring with the shelter in place thing but it kind of went by fast. I have been told Eid is Sunday now too. I thought it was Saturday intially. Getting kind of exhausted.



My problem when it comes to lack of sleep (and I have a messed up sleep pattern already in general - far too little sleep) is that when exposed to extreme lack of it, I become easily irritated (normal) and in general not the same person but rather aggressive/lack of patience/lack of focus. I thus eventually need to recover the sleep that I need and can hardly function without the necessary 6 hours of sleep. In particular if physically active the day before (training). I don't know how some people that sleep less function. Did Trump not claim that he sleeps 4 hours each night? For a 70 + year old with his schedule, stress and responsibilities? Sounds surreal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It was a very funny comment because the difference between Arabic coffee and Turkish coffee is hardly present because Turkish coffee is a variant of Arabic coffee.
> 
> As for Arabic coffee, you are clearly not aware of this but there are 10's (if not 100's) of variants of Arabic coffee today. Different methods used to make it, different spices, how long to roast the beans, the coffee bean sorts, what you eat it with, with or without sugar, with milk or without, prepared on a traditional bonfire or on an electric stove etc.
> 
> The coffee culture in Arabia/Arabian Peninsula/GCC/Southwest Asia (there is no such thing called "Arab community around Persian gulf", are you talking about the Arabs in Basra, Arabs of Iran or what? - might as well say the "Gulf of Oman country Iran" or the "Arabian Sea country of Iran") is deep-rooted and a big industry with millions of coffee shops (traditional and modern), many innovative ones with modern twists, 1000's of coffee plantations in KSA and Yemen. Only Ethiopia and maybe nowadays Italy and France have a similarly deep coffee tradition.
> 
> In fact Arabic coffee is a part of UNESCO's "intangible cultural heritage" to make my point clearer.
> 
> https://ich.unesco.org/en/RL/arabic-coffee-a-symbol-of-generosity-01074
> 
> We take the coffee business very seriously, lol.
> 
> Anyway, same old from your part, so I will end it here. Always the "hidden" anti-Arab sentiment and diminishing. Know you long enough to easily notice it. Strange stuff but whatever, this is PDF.



Honestly an underrated drink is Chai. I drank it while I was in Saudi Arabia by an Afghani shop or maybe Pakistani tea shop. He made it with a giant tea pot and it was very fresh. Once it cooled down a bit it was very delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Salmanov said:


> What bigger than the ultimate and noble cause of arabizing the earth than move to arabizing the galaxy


Some Felafel with tomato and pickle, wrapped by Lebanese bread would help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@Nilgiri

I don't hope that I will be called "anti-Pakistani" for posting this video (  )





















Arabian cuisine and South Asian, share many similar spices too, many originating from our brothers and sisters in South East Asia @Indos

Also speaking about South East Asia, the reason why Arabs, Indians and Chinese are the largest foreign ethnicities in South East Asia is due to those ancient trade ties that I alluded to before. It is very interesting that influences/shared cultural elements remain to this day.



Falcon29 said:


> Honestly an underrated drink is Chai. I drank it while I was in Saudi Arabia by an Afghani shop or maybe Pakistani tea shop. He made it with a giant tea pot and it was very fresh. Once it cooled down a bit it was very delicious.



True. This is something shared between Arabia and South Asia due to what I wrote to Niligri.






Of course the old lady doing this video is not Saudi Arabian but likely Filipino but it does not matter here, lol. It is a rather popular drink. Although there are the usual Arabic tea variants as well that are known in the remaining Arab world too. Anyway tea apparently came from China or so I read once if I recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> If I recall you are a Keralite (from Kerala)



Tamil, but close enough . Keralites are really very close to us....they are part of the greater "Tamilakam" from the BC era.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> BTW, I forgot to tell, I have written this before many times so I am not making it up, I have always had cordial ties with Indian users from Kerala that I have interacted with here @Levina and that friendly Indian guy that lived in New Zealand, forgot the username and others that I cannot remember the usernames of, also in person.



Yup I remember it all. 

You have to remember there is a certain prism that this forum comes through dominantly given:

a) defense/geopolitics oriented 
b) named affiliation with one country

So certain things rise psychologically and get enshrined and favoured over other things that are suppressed, cast away and get sunk and not allowed (meaningfully) to resurface. Its not a level neutral playing field in the end...especially on some specific sensitive matters that are moulded+crystallized by a) and b) in concert....as interpreted and enforced by the higher-ups that run the place.

This takes toll on lot of certain identities and narratives (no matter how genuine and valid perspectives they can be), as everything seen through that prism by those that hold most weight here...and enough "bulk" membership that support it.

Hence you see lot of Indian members have left too, and likewise for your Arab community which was once lot more diverse here.

Agree with rest of your post. Well put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Your statement makes no sense, lol and is a oxymoron. Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee and is basically a copy of Arabic coffee rebranded under a new name but without the cardamom flavor and variety of Arabic coffee. Turks were exposed to coffee thanks to the Arabs after all. The same Arabs that invented and first used coffee as a brew in Sufi monasteries of Arabia in what is modern-day Yemen and Southern KSA many centuries ago.



Hallo bro @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates, I also like to discuss a bit about coffee here. I am right now prefer tea more than coffee, but I like coffee which is sold in Coffee shop like Starbucks and local ones. But never drink it alone, always with friends or in some business meetings. Coffee is the best company for talking and discussing something with other people.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Yes, most Arabs have long ago moved to Twitter, Reddit and many other platforms, me included, but some Arabic forums (traditional bulletin boards) are still going strong. Few things stay static nowadays.



I see Indonesian members are growing but mostly they only talk defense and stuff related to Indonesia, you can see many people lurking in our defense thread. I also have seen many good Indonesian posters are active in Quora as well, it will increase our present here if somehow they can find this site, many of them I notice have good English and knowledge. You maybe can try to bring Arab community in Quora by making a question like " Have you heard about Pakistan Defense Forum or something like that. 

Arabs in PDF are still exist, but Malay ethnic Malaysian and Japanese/South Korean are almost non existence here. Look like they are a bit not comfortable with Chinese members dominance here. I have tried to come to Youtube Channel with so many proud and nationalist Malay Malaysian commentator and asked many of them to join PDF but so far they are not interested. 



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Anyway I have mostly been busy with "real life" until the Covid-19 nonsense as I graduated not long ago and was/I am working for a large company in Europe (chemical engineering is my field) to gain valuable work experience and to improve my CV before a potential return. Since I have legs in both worlds and family, I am somewhat of a nomad and divided. Far from alone on this front though even here (PDF).



Are you Saudi citizen or Denmark citizen bro ?



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Zero sport (I am a huge football as in soccer not American football that I barely watch, sorry mate) and NBA "fan". As in I like watching it, especially the playoffs. Things stopped when everything became interesting and as long-time Laker fans I had high hopes of us winning our first title since 2010 with LBJ, AD and a rejuvenated Dwight Howard.



I have made a thread about basketball, maybe you can join there. Mostly discussing about FIBA Asia Cup Qualifying and 2023 FIBA World Cup that will be hosted by Indonesia/Philippine/Japan. I also played basketball in high school and university and it is my favorite sport but not following current NBA games. But I do follow Indonesia national team games and some time get a lot of fight in Youtube channel with Philippine fans since they also like to follow our team games and some time show superiority in their comment since their team is the best in our region  



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @Indos
> 
> Stay safe brother.
> 
> Wishing everyone a blessed Eid.



Thanks brother, yup this unprecedented event is effecting our life and our plan. I also hope you stay safe there in Europe since the infection rate is quite high there. 

Ya, we hope we get blessed Eid and can achieve our plan and dream this year despite coronavirus outbreak. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Tamil, but close enough . Keralites are really very close to us....they are part of the greater "Tamilakam" from the BC era.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I remember it all.
> 
> You have to remember there is a certain prism that this forum comes through dominantly given:
> 
> a) defense/geopolitics oriented
> b) named affiliation with one country
> 
> So certain things rise psychologically and get enshrined and favoured over other things that are suppressed, cast away and get sunk and not allowed (meaningfully) to resurface. Its not a level neutral playing field in the end...especially on some specific sensitive matters that are moulded+crystallized by a) and b) in concert....as interpreted and enforced by the higher-ups that run the place.
> 
> This takes toll on lot of certain identities and narratives (no matter how genuine and valid perspectives they can be), as everything seen through that prism by those that hold most weight here...and enough "bulk" membership that support it.
> 
> Hence you see lot of Indian members have left too, and likewise for your Arab community which was once lot more diverse here.
> 
> Agree with rest of your post. Well put.



My basic knowledge (by no means an expert) suspected the closeness of people of Kerala and Tamils just due to geography alone. If I am not wrong, Tamil Nadu is next door. May I ask, out of pure interest, what is the difference (if there are any other than the obvious one in the form of a different nationality) between Tamils of India and Tamils of Sri Lanka? Also where Tamils in India, albeit only sentimentally, somehow involved during the Sri Lankan civil war between the Sinhalese majority and Tamil minority?

Also the Sri Lankan Moors have always intrigued me due to the Arab link. Arab settlers in Sri Lanka are well documented and there are different theories about the Sri Lankan Moor and the degree of their Arab admixture (by now it is diluted and probably only limited to paternal lines/surnames/identity) but from what I know of they are mainly Tamils with Arab admixture, Arabic linguistic influences and obviously an adherence to Islam. Fascinating community, sadly I am yet to encounter a Sri Lankan Moor in person. Met a few Tamils in the West but they were Catholics and a friendly/peaceful bunch.

I know that I can google this but what is the main ethnicity of Goa? Do Tamils live there?

Well my friend, I am well aware of the dynamics of PDF and some of the agendas that are deliberately kept alive/pushed forward and that many of us are keyboard warriors and that you rarely engage in truly objective discussions for the sake of knowledge exchange etc. Of course we should not overreact but this is often the case in many threads. Given the volatility/complexity/feelings running high topics/nature of the internet, it is no surprise, really. You see it everywhere online to a degree at least.

Well, sadly the Arab community is hardly existing lol (active that is) and far from as diverse as it once was. I miss the discussions with say the many various Saudi Arabian users that we had here of various regional, sectarian, political etc. backgrounds, let alone other Arabs.

I see that brother @Gomig-21 (rightly) prefers to stick to topics related to Egyptian defense related developments (from what I have seen so far after his return) rather than involve himself in the political topics or general topic. Whenever a thread is made about the Egyptian army or a new military deal, 90% of the posts are not technical in nature or geopolitical but "Arabs this and that", "How, I thought that Egypt is bankrupt", "incompetent something", "Israel something", "KSA/GCC funding something" and you know the usual drivel.

Since the Covid-19 pandemic, I have seen 10-15 threads (I kid you not) based on largely distorted/ignorant drivel/half-truths about the upcoming collapse of KSA, GCC, the Arab world and what not.

You might remember something similar between 2013-17, when ISIS rule in KSA/Arab world was predicted, state collapses, bankruptcies, all-out wars and other ignorant drivel accompanied with the usual nonsense. It was during that period that 90% of the active/many knowldgeable/diverse bunch of Arab users left for good from PDF. From then on it has only gone in one direction but fair credit to certain moderators for reaching out to us and doing their best in terms of moderation. I don't envy their jobs, I must say.

I wrote this post rather quickly as usual and sorry for the length, this is a hallmark of mine at times on PDF for good and bad.

If you bother, take your time trying to reply to my questions, my brain is out of control and once you wrote Tamil, I needed a few curiosities answered.



Indos said:


> Hallo bro @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates, I also like to discuss a bit about coffee here. I am right now prefer tea more than coffee, but I like coffee which is sold in Coffee shop like Starbucks and local ones. But never drink it alone, always with friends or in some business meetings. Coffee is the best company for talking and discussing something with other people.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Indonesian members are growing but mostly they only talk defense and stuff related to Indonesia, you can see many people lurking in our defense thread. I also have seen many good Indonesian posters are active in Quora as well, it will increase our present here if somehow they can find this site, many of them I notice have good English and knowledge. You maybe can try to bring Arab community in Quora by making a question like " Have you heard about Pakistan Defense Forum or something like that.
> 
> Arabs in PDF are still exist, but Malay ethnic Malaysian and Japanese/South Korean are almost non existence here. Look like they are a bit not comfortable with Chinese members dominance here. I have tried to come to Youtube Channel with so many proud and nationalist Malay Malaysian commentator and asked many of them to join PDF but so far they are not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you Saudi citizen or Denmark citizen bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a thread about basketball, maybe you can join there. Mostly discussing about FIBA Asia Cup Qualifying and 2023 FIBA World Cup that will be hosted by Indonesia/Philippine/Japan. I also played basketball in high school and university and it is my favorite sport but not following current NBA games. But I do follow Indonesia national team games and some time get a lot of fight in Youtube channel with Philippine fans since they also like to follow our team games and some time show superiority in their comment since their team is the best in our region
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother, yup this unprecedented event is effecting our life and our plan. I also hope you stay safe there in Europe since the infection rate is quite high there.
> 
> Ya, we hope we get blessed Eid and can achieve our plan and dream this year despite coronavirus outbreak. Amen.



I am actually not a big coffee or tea drinker myself (I mostly drink bottled mineral water without any gas) but I do enjoy a good cup of coffee in the morning or tea in the evening. I used to be but many years ago I started drinking mostly mineral water. It is the most healthy/natural option long-term actually. A bit "boring" but you get used to it being your main "drink".

I have never been a member of Quora and I am not very familiar with that platform. Most Arabs online have long ago moved to social media platforms. Twitter in particular is very popular but unfortunately there are many bots and lots of trolling/political nonsense due to ongoing events in the Arab world and much polarization. Facebook is very popular too. Reddit is popular among the diaspora etc. Traditional bulletin boards are still going strong (the most popular ones) but seem to gain fewer new members and mostly deal with specific topics and interests.

The Indonesian community on PDF seems to be growing or maybe that is just my assumption?

Well, I have noticed that. Not seen any Japanese, Korean, Malaysian (ethnic Malay) etc. users around here. In fact many Arab nationalities have never been active on PDF from what I know of too.

I am a citizen of Saudi Arabia as you know. EU citizenship too hence me having "legs in both camps" and family in both KSA/a few Arab countries and Europe/West.

I have to be honest with you here brother, the only real sport that involves KSA that I follow closely (as in watch most games) is football/soccer (national team and certain AFC Champions League games and big league games/derbies) and all the other sports are mostly with a half-closed eyes or through news, Youtube clips or checking results. When I was a small kid and had more time, I was following our athletics teams and occasionally basketball.

The problem with KSA/most of the Arab world/if not all of it, is that we are football obsessed/crazy and that football is our number 1 sport. All the other sports barely get any attention although KSA is doing well in traditional sports such as horse racing, falconry, sailing etc. Car racing too KSA is doing well in although that is obviously not a traditional sport. KSA hosted Dakar Rally earlier this year and has hosted Formula E and will host Formula 1 in the future also like Bahrain and UAE has been doing for years.
Many once (ancient sports) such as wrestling (which originates in the Arab world actually) etc. are barely in existence today on a professional level from what I know. Also due to the Sahwa period (last almost 40 years until last years under MBS and opening up on this front and many others - luckily) sport, other than football (where KSA is a traditional Asian football power house, only Japan has won 1 Asian Cup more than KSA and we have more final appearances than anyone else despite last 10 + barren years - club football - AFC Champions League we are doing well, Al-Hilal are the current Asian club football champions), many other sports were not given much coverage, support etc.

Anyway now many sports are receiving more focus, funding, more children engage in them. For instance women sports are growing quickly. Even a women's football league has been created. But once again (unfortunately/fortunately) most of the focus is on football but this is slowly changing somewhat from what I have seen and now other sports are becoming more and more popular such as handball, volleyball etc. Anyway parents in KSA, if their children will pursue sports, will not bee too happy, lol, in general, as that is considered a waste of talent/a waste by many for good and bad. Hence why many of our sportsmen being Afro-Arabs as they tend to come from somewhat poorer socioeconomic backgrounds.

Well, I wish Indonesia all the best in basketball and I will be cheering for Indonesia.

Thank you for your well-wishes and yes we can only focus on improving ourselves. It will be a very surreal Eid al-Fitr in many ways.

It seems that Indonesians are football fanatics as well.






BTW from my Indonesian friends, I have noticed that Indonesian are in particular fanatics/big fans of English Premier League football and teams such as Manchester United, Liverpool etc. I personally prefer Spanish club football which is the most popular league in KSA and Arab world. We hosted the Spanish Super Cup (Real Madrid, FC Barcelona Atlético de Madrid and Valencia took part - the 4 largest Spanish clubs) in Jeddah in January and it was a big success. Most popular teams are the two Spanish giants.

Off to bed I must go, fuel is running low my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

By all means ask questions as you like, its good place to interact more casual/relaxed (coffee shop afterall) here...away from the constant overbearing noise/drama in other parts of forum



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> May I ask, out of pure interest, what is the difference (if there are any other than the obvious one in the form of a different nationality) between Tamils of India and Tamils of Sri Lanka?



Its actually somewhat similar to arab situation (when you have immediate neighbouring arab countries...say KSA and yemen...or say algeria and tunisia etc).

Their language is Tamil, but a somewhat different (overall) dialect compared to us mainlanders. They have sub-dialects within their island (in rough geographic patterns as northern, eastern, western (colombo) and central/southern...arguably for them the northern dialect is the "prestige" dialect given the presence of the main historical tamil cultural hub on the island i.e Jaffna).

We similarly have sub dialects too (again largely sub-regionally oriented). The most extreme different sub dialect in one to the most extreme different one in the other would still (especially in these days) be able to understand 70% or more I would think (and can find bridges to get to 100% with little effort). More regular dialect you understand 100% from get go....of course you would likely immediately know the speaker's origins. 

Culturally everything is broadly the same, as there is lot of variety within TN state (on mainland) to begin with. Similarly we understand malayalis quite easily (esp with some training/interaction) and vice versa....though we cannot really speak each other language without learning it. The split between our two languages is overall pretty recent compared to the other southern languages (Kannada and Telugu).

Ceylon Tamils overall tend to be more conservative on lot of matters (and more liberal/socially mobile in others)....in many ways their language keeps lot of the very old Tamil we no longer use in mainland. Similar in many respects to Quebec French vs Mainland French today.

Lot of this has interplay with written Tamil being quite different language to spoken Tamil too. (I believe Arabic is somewhat the same situation)...and how much of the "written language" is also used for "official" and "colloquial" spoken (this varies and gives one major input to the basic variety in dialects).



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Also where Tamils in India, albeit only sentimentally, somehow involved during the Sri Lankan civil war between the Sinhalese majority and Tamil minority?



Yes a number were, it shaped lot of politics in mainland TN as well....even exerting pressure federally at times (Indira Gandhi for example had a local political ally in TN that she could not abandon, and this shaped India's federal support regrettably to the Tamil Tigers in late 70s and early 80s initially till that splintered and blew back on everyone collective faces later which is long story of itself).

The sentimental reason had its play (but also lot of detractors who felt it was none of our business) in greater population as well. But it started losing critical support among the (previously sympathetic+interested) TN mainlanders during the 90s, esp after the assassination of rajiv gandhi and continued blatant terrorist actions by the tamil tigers.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Also the Sri Lankan Moors have always intrigued me due to the Arab link. Arab settlers in Sri Lanka are well documented and there are different theories about the Sri Lankan Moor and the degree of their Arab admixture (by now it is diluted and probably only limited to paternal lines/surnames/identity) but from what I know of they are mainly Tamils with Arab admixture, Arabic linguistic influences and obviously an adherence to Islam. Fascinating community, sadly I am yet to encounter a Sri Lankan Moor in person. Met a few Tamils in the West but they were Catholics and a friendly/peaceful bunch.



"Moors" are very interesting people for sure. They are part of the larger aegis of Muslim Tamils who have co-existed with larger Tamil culture for many centuries now. 

For example on our side of the palk strait....one of the most famous religious songs (enjoyed by all Tamil people of all faiths) is by the Muslim singer Nagore Hanifa (The song lyrics roughly are about extending your hand to Allah, and he will give). The Nagore dargah (on east coast Tamil Nadu) rightfully holds a very esteemed place in Tamil overall culture.

Similarly when I listen to the Sri Lankan Moor devotional songs (from what I have come across so far), I am also very easily able to understand the message...they follow similar themes and musical aesthetics. They really are a broader community in Tamil culture as a whole. 

@Joe Shearer @Gibbs and @Chhatrapati might have some stuff to add/correct here. @Naofumi @BL33D might find some interest in this post too.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I know that I can google this but what is the main ethnicity of Goa? Do Tamils live there?



Goans are "konkani" mostly. There are some Tamils there, but not very many...mostly recent immigrants to the area. There are some kannadigas and marathis too (being bordering states of Goa).

The konkani are people like @jbgt90 ...very nice, easy going folks overall. 

One of my best friends from middle school times was a Konkani....catholic boy...with portuguese name and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> I remember you have relatives in the US but don't remember this one, that is awesome to hear and you should try meeting her/him to learn more about Palestinian culture. Does your relative live in Indonesia? My cousins friend actually got married to an Indonesian guy in Gaza and he had his wedding there. I don't remember if he stayed there or they moved out to Indonesia, though.



One of my aunt who are Saudi National married a Pilot who are Malays Malaysian in origin but also a Saudi citizen. As I have revealed in my previous post that my grandmother brother from father side lived in Saudi that later give birth to 2 son (my uncle) and 3 daughter (my aunt) that all live in Saudi now.

My aunt husband first wife is Palestinian (divorced) and has many kids from his first wife. All the daughters are pretty and the sons are handsome, I remember shaking hand with the oldest daughter (16 years old at that time while I was still 20) who is very pretty, I can say she is more pretty than many Hollywood actress. I still remember how soft her hand is and how gorgeous she is with black hair that reaches her leg... 



Falcon29 said:


> Lol, yeah Indonesian people are beautiful people mashallah, I'm sure their kids would come out beautiful too. I actually wanted to always know if Indonesian people are like Chinse/Japense Asian types or who are they more closer to. You guys have distinct look and some of you pass off as half-Arab or full Arab.




I can say the Palestinian side that make my Palestinian relatives beautiful 

Yup, Indonesian people have many variation, and particularly if you live in Jakarta you can have many options whether wanting to get brown, light brown, or white skin ladies since people from different ethnic just flock in here. As you can see when I posted one of my female relative here that you have seen as well, she is more like North East Asian type.

On the other hand, the video that I posted previously, I believe, show that Indonesian also look like South Asian people. So basically we are varied here as DNA also show we have Western Asian, North African, East Asian, South East Asian, and South Asian DNA based on National Geographic DNA project. Here I have made a thread about Indonesian diversity, so you can look it up to know more.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/unity-in-diversity-indonesian-ethnic-groups.621016/

And here you can see Palestinian guy married Indonesian girl (Sundanese ethnic) and live in here. He is Jordanian but Palestinian in ethnicity. As I suggested previously that you could live in Indonesia and become Indonesian citizen some day 









Falcon29 said:


> I believe so too brother, it's nice to see Palestinians in Indonesia and eastern side of the world. Nice of Indonesia to host Palestinian students too. Your country is a very peaceful and away from the mess known as ME and I would love to visit your country one day. Looks very beautiful with the classic architecture.



That video that I posted actually is not in Indonesia, but European country.

Actually we are still learning to live under democracy and learn to accept our differences. As we know one attribute of civilian ruled country system (democracy) is the ability to work together despite our differences. We are still not perfect but at least we can say to the world that Islam and democracy is compatible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> We are on hostile waters but every historically knowledgeable person is well aware of ancient ties between the Arab world and South Asia (dating back several millennia) that manifested itself with ties to the IVC and ancient trade ties.
> 
> Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean gives it away. Certain communities in Kerala, Sri Lanka, Gujarat, Pakistan likewise. The fact (some would claim it as a coincidence) that the first mosques outside of the Arabian Peninsula/Arab world were built in what is today Southern India/South Asia. People to people ties manifested today not to mention trade ties which just continues an ancient tradition.
> 
> If I recall you are a Keralite (from Kerala) and I don't need to tell how many Keralites work and live in the GCC and have done for centuries. Probably only Baloch (in terms of foreign communities from South Asia) are comparable and a few others such as Sindhis and Gujaratis.
> 
> As you say nation state relations and people to people relations are very different, I have never felt that Indians have hated/disliked Arabs for being Arabs or overall. In fact I don't even genuinely think that Indians and Pakistanis hate each other due to being what they are but rather due to recent historical reasons and politics.
> 
> This is not much spoken about on PDF between the average Arab (in particular those of us with ties to Iraq and the GCC - you can imagine that the case is different for other Arabs due to geography and history) and various ethnic groups in Iran (Baloch, Lurs, Persians, Arabs), in particular from Western/Southern Iran (where most Iranians live) have a rather close history/interactions. To this day UAE is the largest trade partner of Iran in the region, lol, despite all the hostility between the regimes. The average Iranian, nowadays with a smaller income than the average Iraqi, is generally a humble person, far from the many keyboard warriors here on PDF.
> 
> BTW, I forgot to tell, I have written this before many times so I am not making it up, I have always had cordial ties with Indian users from Kerala that I have interacted with here @Levina and that friendly Indian guy that lived in New Zealand, forgot the username and others that I cannot remember the usernames of, also in person.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem when it comes to lack of sleep (and I have a messed up sleep pattern already in general - far too little sleep) is that when exposed to extreme lack of it, I become easily irritated (normal) and in general not the same person but rather aggressive/lack of patience/lack of focus. I thus eventually need to recover the sleep that I need and can hardly function without the necessary 6 hours of sleep. In particular if physically active the day before (training). I don't know how some people that sleep less function. Did Trump not claim that he sleeps 4 hours each night? For a 70 + year old with his schedule, stress and responsibilities? Sounds surreal.



Agree with you, sleep is a big problem nowadays especially for young generation that was exposed to technology as children. They developed bad sleeping habits that stuck with them to adulthood. My sleep schedule hasn't been good in general either and I gotta fix it after Ramadan. Going to incorporate a lot more exercise which does help in getting more refreshing sleep. Lack of sleep or not enough of it can certainly cause irratibility and feeling of mental and physical exhaustion. 

Trump doesn't seem to sleep much based off his tweets. He may have a genetic condition that enables him to get off with only 4-5 hours of sleep. I would have loved to have such a condition , lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Also the Sri Lankan Moors have always intrigued me due to the Arab link. Arab settlers in Sri Lanka are well documented and there are different theories about the Sri Lankan Moor and the degree of their Arab admixture (by now it is diluted and probably only limited to paternal lines/surnames/identity) but from what I know of they are mainly Tamils with Arab admixture, Arabic linguistic influences and obviously an adherence to Islam. Fascinating community, sadly I am yet to encounter a Sri Lankan Moor in person. Met a few Tamils in the West but they were Catholics and a friendly/peaceful bunch.



There are 3 distinct Muslim groups on the island, The Moors origins in the middle east and North Africa (Sinhala name for them is Marakkala or from Morocco) These groups mainly reside in the South West Corner and the Central Districts of Sri Lanka, They were thought to be the first Muslims arrivals predating European colonization on the island by centuries.. Married to local women and well integrated and are trilingual, Some Moors have Sinhalese names given to them by successive Kings as honors for their service to the nation









The 2nd wave of Muslims are of South Indian origins are the largest in number, First bought over as indentured labor by the Dutch from the Coromandel and Malabar coastal ares of South India for large scale tobacco plantations along with thousands of other South Indians mainly from whats now Tamil Nadu and Kerala, Although now categorized in the larger group within the Sri Lankan moor category, These communities are spread island wide but mainly in Colombo, North West in Mannar and Puttalam districts (People that lived in the North but was ethnically cleansed by the LTTE) and in the Eastern Districts where they're the majority community.. They speak Tamil and are indistinguishable from Tamil's unlike the Moors of Middle Eastern origin, Not as integrated in to the wider community as the Moors are







Lastly but not least you get the Malays, People from the Malay peninsular and Java in south East Asia, living mainly in Colombo and Galle and Hambantota, With their own distict and colorful culture and language Bahasa Malayu.. And are Triluingual






And you get your smattering of Borah, Memons etc



Nilgiri said:


> Their language is Tamil, but a somewhat different (overall) dialect compared to us mainlanders. They have sub-dialects within their island (in rough geographic patterns as northern, eastern, western (colombo) and central/southern...arguably for them the northern dialect is the "prestige" dialect given the presence of the main historical tamil cultural hub on the island i.e Jaffna).



Also perhaps that Ceylonese/Jaffna Tamils and Plantations/Indian Tamil communities tend to regard themselves distinct as well, I presume due to latter being considered a more recent arrival

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The Indonesian community on PDF seems to be growing or maybe that is just my assumption?



It is growing, in the old days the active members are only me, Nufix, Nike, and Rexot Xinwing. And many lurking now, you can check on Indonesia Defense Forum to confirm it.




ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I have to be honest with you here brother, the only real sport that involves KSA that I follow closely (as in watch most games) is football/soccer (national team and certain AFC Champions League games and big league games/derbies) and all the other sports are mostly with a half-closed eyes or through news, Youtube clips or checking results. When I was a small kid and had more time, I was following our athletics teams and occasionally basketball.
> 
> The problem with KSA/most of the Arab world/if not all of it, is that we are football obsessed/crazy and that football is our number 1 sport. All the other sports barely get any attention although KSA is doing well in traditional sports such as horse racing, falconry, sailing etc. Car racing too KSA is doing well in although that is obviously not a traditional sport. KSA hosted Dakar Rally earlier this year and has hosted Formula E and will host Formula 1 in the future also like Bahrain and UAE has been doing for years.
> 
> Many once (ancient sports) such as wrestling (which originates in the Arab world actually) etc. are barely in existence today on a professional level from what I know. Also due to the Sahwa period (last almost 40 years until last years under MBS and opening up on this front and many others - luckily) sport, other than football (where KSA is a traditional Asian football power house, only Japan has won 1 Asian Cup more than KSA and we have more final appearances than anyone else despite last 10 + barren years - club football - AFC Champions League we are doing well, Al-Hilal are the current Asian club football champions), many other sports were not given much coverage, support etc.
> 
> Anyway now many sports are receiving more focus, funding, more children engage in them. For instance women sports are growing quickly. Even a women's football league has been created. But once again (unfortunately/fortunately) most of the focus is on football but this is slowly changing somewhat from what I have seen and now other sports are becoming more and more popular such as handball, volleyball etc. Anyway parents in KSA, if their children will pursue sports, will not bee too happy, lol, in general, as that is considered a waste of talent/a waste by many for good and bad. Hence why many of our sportsmen being Afro-Arabs as they tend to come from somewhat poorer socioeconomic backgrounds.
> 
> Well, I wish Indonesia all the best in basketball and I will be cheering for Indonesia.
> 
> Thank you for your well-wishes and yes we can only focus on improving ourselves. It will be a very surreal Eid al-Fitr in many ways.
> 
> It seems that Indonesians are football fanatics as well.



Yup, I also like football when I was still in high school, but it is difficult to get 22 players to play. I dont like playing Futsall though, full scale football game is more interested to me. The last time I played it when I was in first year in university. 

You are right Indonesian is a football crazy just like Saudi but I stop watching football because my national team achievement seems stagnant. Always getting frustrated when I watch my national team. Lost interest already but we are going to host 21 years old Football World Cup in 2021 and currently has good under 20 (U-20) team that can beat Iran U 20 just recently.

Our raising star is Eggy Maulana Vikri (19 years old) that is now playing in Europe league as striker. He plays for both senior and junior national team (U20).








ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> BTW from my Indonesian friends, I have noticed that Indonesian are in particular fanatics/big fans of English Premier League football and teams such as Manchester United, Liverpool etc. I personally prefer Spanish club football which is the most popular league in KSA and Arab world. We hosted the Spanish Super Cup (Real Madrid, FC Barcelona Atlético de Madrid and Valencia took part - the 4 largest Spanish clubs) in Jeddah in January and it was a big success. Most popular teams are the two Spanish giants.
> 
> Off to bed I must go, fuel is running low my friend.



Yup many become big fans of European competition particularly English Premier League. Even one of my friend (female), went to Europe just to watch Football last year, LOL  

BTW where do you find your Indonesian friend bro ? Saudi or Europe ? Are they your university friends ? Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee and is basically a copy of Arabic coffee rebranded under a new name


It's not rebranded or a copy. Turkish coffee tastes nothing like Arabic coffee. I honestly struggle drinking Arabic one.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@Nilgiri

A very informative reply to my questions, buddy. Appreciated. Looks like many similar dynamics are at play among the Tamils and nearby communities as you allude too. You are correct about the spoken dialects and written language.

@Falcon29

Sleep (suffice to say) is crucial. When not enough of it your body is running on low fuel and the negative impacts of sleep deficiency are numerous. It is not particularly healthy either to put it mildly.
However the combination of the COVID-19 pandemic and subsequent lockdowns as well as Ramadan is a bad cocktail in this regard if you ask me.

Yes, it looks like Trump is a lithium battery of some sort. I can do with 6 hours of sleep on a regular basis but anything below that several days in a row and it becomes a problem.

@Gibbs

Thank you for your contribution. From what I have read the Sri Lankan Moors are called "Moors" due to their Islamic faith not due to any connection to Morocco. That also seems highly improbable given the geography, recorded history that we know of etc. The Arabs that have been settling, interaction with local populations and controlling/engaging in trade in the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean region were all mostly from Arabia proper.
Most of the Arab-descended communities in South Asia, Swahili coastline (itself an Arabic name), Comoros, Horn of Africa, South East Asia (Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia - the Arab-Indonesian community numbers some 5 million people - only the Chinese have a similar presence in Indonesia in terms of numbers as an outside group) were originally from KSA (Hijaz), Yemen, Oman etc. Anyway this community has always intrigued me. Maybe if I encounter a Sri Lankan Moor one day, I will get more answers from the direct source.

@Indos

That is good to hear. At least the Indonesian community is growing and not shrinking like ours, lol.

The first sport that I played as a kid was football and I played it regularly for almost 2 decades. I was quite good but once I reached the high school age, it was mostly only recreational. Now I mostly just watch it and play occasionally.

Yes, an interest in a sport is often associated with success stories or you engaging in that sport yourself. For instance I have zero interest/knowledge about many sports due to a lack of exposure.

With Indonesia having this huge population (soon will probably hit 300 million), being such a football crazy nation etc. Indonesia is bound to improve their results. It is all about the football infrastructure (quality of football stadiums and training fields, quality of trainers and managers, quality of the football federation and all the local branches, exposure, money, time) and you will see the results. If KSA invested as much as we do in football in other sports, the results would show eventually as well.

Some nations have advantages such as height (for instance people in KSA are some of the tallest in Asia if not tallest on average), our Afro-Arab community is highly athletic etc. So KSA has some advantages here from the get go but if not taken advantage of it does not matter.

I know that Indonesians are great at badminton because it suits the typical/average Indonesian built and the sport has a strong history/is very popular in Indonesia. The result is success.

Yes, people traveling to Europe just to watch football is very common. When I watch random football games from Europe, I often spot Arab tourists from the GCC just by the traditional clothing (typically older men, not young people like me, lol.)

As you know and as we have discussed many times, there is a large community of Saudi Arabians of Indonesian origins and a large Indonesian community in KSA. As my family ties are based in Hijaz it is impossible for anyone not to have interacted with either group. So childhood friends/people that I know and also people that I have encountered in Europe. From my university days as well.



bsruzm said:


> It's not rebranded. Turkish coffee tastes nothing like Arabic coffee. I honestly struggle drinking Arabic one.



It is basically same thing and originates from Arabic coffee. I already explained. There are many different ways to prepare Arabic coffee. I much prefer the real deal than Turkish coffee which I find blend based on what I have tasted. Each to his own and it does not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> It is the same thing and originates from Arabic coffee.


Originates is a different thing but saying it's a copy is sheer ignorance.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> It's not rebranded or a copy. Turkish coffee tastes nothing like Arabic coffee. I honestly struggle drinking Arabic one.



I ended up in the hospital from Turkish coffee, the doctor prescribed me Arabic coffee as a cure. Since then I kept to Arabic coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> I ended up in the hospital from Turkish coffee, the doctor prescribed me Arabic coffee as a cure. Since then I kept to Arabic coffee.


Don't get offended, I mean they taste way too different. It's not the same thing. People should exprience both to understand, but telling people that it's a copy, rebrand is ignorance at best.


----------



## Indos

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Nilgiri 

These are some of the comment I bring from Youtube comment about how is the frustration of Indonesian on their Senior Football National Team 

U16 : avangers 
U19 : power ranger 
U23 : fantastice four 
Senior : teletubies

U16 : Lambo 
U19 : Porsche 
U23 : Ferrari 
Senior : bajaj

U16: Khalifah Abu Bakar 
U19: Khalifah Umar 
U23: Khalifah Turki Utsmani 
Senior: Dajjal

U 16 = THOR 
U 19 = SPIDERMAN 
U 23 = IRON MAN 
SENIOR = NOBITA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I use instant filter coffee


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> Don't get offended, I mean they taste way too different. It's not the same thing. People should exprience both to understand, but telling people that it's a copy, rebrand is ignorance.
> 
> Should I call Starbucks a Turkish coffee house?
> 
> "Turkish coffee culture had reached Italy, Britain and France by the mid to late 17th century. The first coffee house in Britain was opened by a Turkish Jew in the mid 17th century."



There is a small difference and nothing else. Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee. Turks learned to drink coffee from Arabs. Turks and almost all of the world imported coffee from Arabia for centuries until *Europeans *(Spanish and Portuguese) spread coffee to South America. Later it spread to other parts of the world.

Do you know that this coffee was called Arabica coffee? Coffee grows naturally in Arabia, not in Turkey.

There are many more different ways of making Arabic coffee than Turkish coffee. Arabians have a much bigger/deeper coffee culture than Turks. This is hardly a secret.

Turks on the other hand have a bigger tradition of consuming alcohol (an Arabic word) such as beer and raki than Arabs have nowadays, lol. Make such a claim and nobody will dispute you.



Indos said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Nilgiri
> 
> These are some of the comment I bring from Youtube comment about how is the frustration of Indonesian on their Senior Football National Team
> 
> U16 : avangers
> U19 : power ranger
> U23 : fantastice four
> Senior : teletubies
> 
> U16 : Lambo
> U19 : Porsche
> U23 : Ferrari
> Senior : bajaj
> 
> U16: Khalifah Abu Bakar
> U19: Khalifah Umar
> U23: Khalifah Turki Utsmani
> Senior: Dajjal
> 
> U 16 = THOR
> U 19 = SPIDERMAN
> U 23 = IRON MAN
> SENIOR = NOBITA



I am dying.

Dajjal, haha.

What is Nobita?



camelguy said:


> I ended up in the hospital from Turkish coffee, the doctor prescribed me Arabic coffee as a cure. Since then I kept to Arabic coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> There is a small difference and nothing else.


From a copy to small difference which isn't true again. Whatever makes you happy


----------



## Gomig-21

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> That is encouraging to hear brother. I love the outdoors as well and have been fishing, hunting, hiking, exploring nature (mountains, deserts, marine life - yachting, skiing etc.) since a young age so I can relate.
> Too many interests from my part and too little time.
> 
> I remember you talking about a ceramic (correct me if I am wrong?) business where you made your own stuff? Recall you posting some of your works here. Very cool. A family member of mine is a painter and artist (as a hobby of hers but she has been selling some of her works in the Arab world and the West) and I always loved art myself. Once I fully establish myself (still young), I will start collecting art and antiques as it runs in the family.
> I can imagine that you share a similar interest.



That's great that you remembered that. I think @Khafee was also part of that discussion, speaking of another awesome Arab member who left this place for good.

It was realistic life-size wildfowl carving/sculpture, but I specialized strictly in birds of prey. I had posted this piece because I knew falconry is big is Saudiya and the Emirates and much of the Arab world, so I figured it would be more interesting to you.

This was it, a life-size white-phase Arctic gyrflacon. Made out of tupelo wood and a lot of power-carving and grinding to shape and then a burning pen for all the detail and artist oil paint to bring it to life as much as possible. This one did pretty well in competitions and sold really fast and well. But it did take over 400 hours, not including the research time involved. 
















Currently working on this life-size red tailed hawk but have been on a standstill for a while because of work etc., but I do need to finish it so I can start on a possible commission for either a life-size bald eagle or golden eagle in a rather dramatic pose. Looking forward to that, if it materializes ISA.












ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I see that brother @Gomig-21 (rightly) prefers to stick to topics related to Egyptian defense related developments (from what I have seen so far after his return) rather than involve himself in the political topics or general topic. Whenever a thread is made about the Egyptian army or a new military deal, 90% of the posts are not technical in nature or geopolitical but "Arabs this and that", "How, I thought that Egypt is bankrupt", "incompetent something", "Israel something", "KSA/GCC funding something" and you know the usual drivel.



I'm too old to be fighting with delinquents on forums now loool! Been there and done that for years and years and frankly, it's a waste of time and energy since no matter what you say to these clowns, you're not going to change their minds and they'll still continue to hate what your country is doing or its government or regime etc., especially on this forum where there's a large percentage of people from other countries that are loyal to the main ones that are conflicting with ours. This adds to the problem and so you end up taking on a much larger group which is nothing but futile, IMO. I do enjoy reading some of the back & forth and especially when you bring out the big guns LOL! It's always a great read, bro. You and @The SC are really a treasure here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> From a copy to small difference which isn't true again. Whatever makes you happy



Just a name change and a slight modification. Nothing more and nothing less. The parent (Arabic coffee) is well-known. No offense, every informed person is well aware of this reality. It should not really be seen as a problem for you, lol.

In fact to make you happy I can claim that coffee was invented in Turkey, not Arabia, that the name coffee is of Turkish origin and not Arabic origin as is otherwise well established, that coffee grows naturally in Turkey and not Arabia and that Turks taught Arabs how to drink coffee and first cultivated it, not the Arabs as otherwise occurred. Anyway I don't care, people can live in their own parallel universe for all I care where historical facts and ground realities do not exist.



Gomig-21 said:


> That's great that you remembered that. I think @Khafee was also part of that discussion, speaking of another awesome Arab member who left this place for good.
> 
> It was realistic life-size wildfowl carving/sculpture, but I specialized strictly in birds of prey. I had posted this piece because I knew falconry is big is Saudiya and the Emirates and much of the Arab world, so I figured it would be more interesting to you.
> 
> This was it, a life-size white-phase Arctic gyrflacon. Made out of tupelo wood and a lot of power-carving and grinding to shape and then a burning pen for all the detail and artist oil paint to bring it to life as much as possible. This one did pretty well in competitions and sold really fast and well. But it did take over 400 hours, not including the research time involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently working on this life-size red tailed hawk but have been on a standstill for a while because of work etc., but I do need to finish it so I can start on a possible commission for either a life-size bald eagle or golden eagle in a rather dramatic pose. Looking forward to that, if it materializes ISA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too old to be fighting with delinquents on forums now loool! Been there and done that for years and years and frankly, it's a waste of time and energy since no matter what you say to these clowns, you're not going to change their minds and they'll still continue to hate what your country is doing or its government or regime etc., especially on this forum where there's a large percentage of people from other countries that are loyal to the main ones that are conflicting with ours. This adds to the problem and so you end up taking on a much larger group which is nothing but futile, IMO. I do enjoy reading some of the back & forth and especially when you bring out the big guns LOL! It's always a great read, bro. You and @The SC are really a treasure here.



I remembered it because as I recall it, the work of yours that you showed, was absolutely stunning. Hence it stuck in my memory. Take that as a praise.
I agree. I don't know why Khafee was banned. Noticed it not long ago.
Falconry is indeed an ancient tradition (practiced in ancient Egypt too) and a very beautiful tradition shared in many parts of the world. Falcons are majestic creatures as well.
Your work is absolutely stunning. May I ask how you discovered your talent? By chance? Fascinating stuff.
Insha'Allah it will, looks amazing.
I am clueless on this front but do you think that such skills can be learned by the average person? I liked doing woodwork as a child but all I amounted to was making a baseball bat and chopping boards and that was in school.
Well, the funny/tragicomical thing is, that I am well aware of your advice yet I still do it from time to time. Much less than previously, luckily. We all get older yet I am probably much younger than you but that is no excuse.

Thanks for the praise brother, lol, but I rather safe my time when it occurs but I know the drivel now in and out so replying to the nonsense is rather easy.
Anyway this "problem" would have been taken care of by the old vibrant Arab community here on PDF. In any case as we discussed earlier, this will be a problem for those that succeed us if anyone will even succeed us, lol.

Anyway wishing you and your loved ones a blessed Eid once again, a good health and the fulfillment of your works/projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

Nilgiri said:


> By all means ask questions as you like, its good place to interact more casual/relaxed (coffee shop afterall) here...away from the constant overbearing noise/drama in other parts of forum
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually somewhat similar to arab situation (when you have immediate neighbouring arab countries...say KSA and yemen...or say algeria and tunisia etc).
> 
> Their language is Tamil, but a somewhat different (overall) dialect compared to us mainlanders. They have sub-dialects within their island (in rough geographic patterns as northern, eastern, western (colombo) and central/southern...arguably for them the northern dialect is the "prestige" dialect given the presence of the main historical tamil cultural hub on the island i.e Jaffna).
> 
> We similarly have sub dialects too (again largely sub-regionally oriented). The most extreme different sub dialect in one to the most extreme different one in the other would still (especially in these days) be able to understand 70% or more I would think (and can find bridges to get to 100% with little effort). More regular dialect you understand 100% from get go....of course you would likely immediately know the speaker's origins.
> 
> Culturally everything is broadly the same, as there is lot of variety within TN state (on mainland) to begin with. Similarly we understand malayalis quite easily (esp with some training/interaction) and vice versa....though we cannot really speak each other language without learning it. The split between our two languages is overall pretty recent compared to the other southern languages (Kannada and Telugu).
> 
> Ceylon Tamils overall tend to be more conservative on lot of matters (and more liberal/socially mobile in others)....in many ways their language keeps lot of the very old Tamil we no longer use in mainland. Similar in many respects to Quebec French vs Mainland French today.
> 
> Lot of this has interplay with written Tamil being quite different language to spoken Tamil too. (I believe Arabic is somewhat the same situation)...and how much of the "written language" is also used for "official" and "colloquial" spoken (this varies and gives one major input to the basic variety in dialects).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a number were, it shaped lot of politics in mainland TN as well....even exerting pressure federally at times (Indira Gandhi for example had a local political ally in TN that she could not abandon, and this shaped India's federal support regrettably to the Tamil Tigers in late 70s and early 80s initially till that splintered and blew back on everyone collective faces later which is long story of itself).
> 
> The sentimental reason had its play (but also lot of detractors who felt it was none of our business) in greater population as well. But it started losing critical support among the (previously sympathetic+interested) TN mainlanders during the 90s, esp after the assassination of rajiv gandhi and continued blatant terrorist actions by the tamil tigers.
> 
> 
> 
> "Moors" are very interesting people for sure. They are part of the larger aegis of Muslim Tamils who have co-existed with larger Tamil culture for many centuries now.
> 
> For example on our side of the palk strait....one of the most famous religious songs (enjoyed by all Tamil people of all faiths) is by the Muslim singer Nagore Hanifa (The song lyrics roughly are about extending your hand to Allah, and he will give). The Nagore dargah (on east coast Tamil Nadu) rightfully holds a very esteemed place in Tamil overall culture.
> 
> Similarly when I listen to the Sri Lankan Moor devotional songs (from what I have come across so far), I am also very easily able to understand the message...they follow similar themes and musical aesthetics. They really are a broader community in Tamil culture as a whole.
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Gibbs and @Chhatrapati might have some stuff to add/correct here. @Naofumi @BL33D might find some interest in this post too.
> 
> 
> 
> Goans are "konkani" mostly. There are some Tamils there, but not very many...mostly recent immigrants to the area. There are some kannadigas and marathis too (being bordering states of Goa).
> 
> The konkani are people like @jbgt90 ...very nice, easy going folks overall.
> 
> One of my best friends from middle school t*imes was a Konkani....catholic boy...with portuguese name and everything*.


Sure you are not talking about me ? i have a very long catholic Portuguese name , Which was shortened by me when i turned 21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

That's incredible work @Gomig-21 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gibbs said:


> There are 3 distinct Muslim groups on the island



Do we, out of interest, have rough split in % between these 3 groups (by total muslim population of SL)?



jbgt90 said:


> Sure you are not talking about me ? i have a very long catholic Portuguese name , Which was shortened by me when i turned 21



LOL....seems a common thing for you lot.

In interest of keeping my good friend's privacy, his initials for full name were:

M P D J F V (and I might be missing one or two lol) .... though we just would use the M and V for regular use (i.e first and last name...though his real real first name was kinda M and P together hyphenated).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Nilgiri said:


> Do we, out of interest, have rough split in % between these 3 groups (by total muslim population of SL)?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....seems a common thing for you lot.
> 
> In interest of keeping my good friend's privacy, his initials for full name were:
> 
> M D P J F V (and I might be missing one or two lol) .... though we just would use the M and V for regular use (i.e first and last name).



In Spain and Portugal the child adopts the surnames of both of his parents. Additionally there is an old tradition of adopting many middle names, usually names of Catholic Saints and names running in the family.

Similarly Arabic names (at least many of us) are very long, I personally use a double surname (formally) and a bunch of middle names. Often those traditions run in the family and connected with the lineage.



Falcon29 said:


> That's incredible work @Gomig-21 .



Indeed. Fantastic stuff. @Gomig-21 should make consider some ancient Egyptian motives/characters also if possible and motives from around the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> U16 : Lambo
> U19 : Porsche
> U23 : Ferrari
> Senior : bajaj



Good, senior is best then haha. @Joe Shearer



Gomig-21 said:


> That's great that you remembered that. I think @Khafee was also part of that discussion, speaking of another awesome Arab member who left this place for good.
> 
> It was realistic life-size wildfowl carving/sculpture, but I specialized strictly in birds of prey. I had posted this piece because I knew falconry is big is Saudiya and the Emirates and much of the Arab world, so I figured it would be more interesting to you.
> 
> This was it, a life-size white-phase Arctic gyrflacon. Made out of tupelo wood and a lot of power-carving and grinding to shape and then a burning pen for all the detail and artist oil paint to bring it to life as much as possible. This one did pretty well in competitions and sold really fast and well. But it did take over 400 hours, not including the research time involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently working on this life-size red tailed hawk but have been on a standstill for a while because of work etc., but I do need to finish it so I can start on a possible commission for either a life-size bald eagle or golden eagle in a rather dramatic pose. Looking forward to that, if it materializes ISA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too old to be fighting with delinquents on forums now loool! Been there and done that for years and years and frankly, it's a waste of time and energy since no matter what you say to these clowns, you're not going to change their minds and they'll still continue to hate what your country is doing or its government or regime etc., especially on this forum where there's a large percentage of people from other countries that are loyal to the main ones that are conflicting with ours. This adds to the problem and so you end up taking on a much larger group which is nothing but futile, IMO. I do enjoy reading some of the back & forth and especially when you bring out the big guns LOL! It's always a great read, bro. You and @The SC are really a treasure here.



Tom Brady poster LMAO. 

You are a very skilled person my friend, kudos to you. I remember you posting these and also your fascination with birds of prey (out in wildlife) before too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> Good, senior is best then haha. @Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I am dying.
> 
> Dajjal, haha.
> 
> What is Nobita?





*Nobita Nobi* (野比 のび太(のび のびた) _Nobi Nobita_), known simply as *Noby* in the American and UK versions, is the protagonist of the _Doraemon_ series. Nobita was a failure of a person until Doraemon came from the 22nd century to aid him so he could have a better future in life.

https://doraemon.fandom.com/wiki/Nobita_Nobi






Doraemon, Nobita, and friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/trav...try-the-size-of-western-europe.622171/page-10

@Gomig-21

Your post reminded me of this 30 + year old* fantastic* documentary that I once watched. I can highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T90TankGuy

Nilgiri said:


> Do we, out of interest, have rough split in % between these 3 groups (by total muslim population of SL)?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....seems a common thing for you lot.
> 
> In interest of keeping my good friend's privacy, his initials for full name were:
> 
> M P D J F V (and I might be missing one or two lol) .... though we just would use the M and V for regular use (i.e first and last name...though his real real first name was kinda M and P together hyphenated).[/QUOTE
> My initials were J B N D S R D P G , as you can imagine not able to fit on any certificate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Thank you for your contribution. From what I have read the Sri Lankan Moors are called "Moors" due to their Islamic faith not due to any connection to Morocco. That also seems highly improbable given the geography, recorded history that we know of etc. The Arabs that have been settling, interaction with local populations and controlling/engaging in trade in the Arabian Sea/Indian Ocean region were all mostly from Arabia proper.
> Most of the Arab-descended communities in South Asia, Swahili coastline (itself an Arabic name), Comoros, Horn of Africa, South East Asia (Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia - the Arab-Indonesian community numbers some 5 million people - only the Chinese have a similar presence in Indonesia in terms of numbers as an outside group) were originally from KSA (Hijaz), Yemen, Oman etc. Anyway this community has always intrigued me. Maybe if I encounter a Sri Lankan Moor one day, I will get more answers from the direct source.



Oh for sure.. I dont think they imply Sri Lankan Moors have mainly North African heritage given the circumstances and geographical proximity to the Arabs from the Gulf, It's just a Sinhalese (Main language on the island) colloquial for Moors, Probably stemming from perhaps few of the first ever arrivals thousands of years ago may have had North African origins or due to famous visitors like Ibn Batuta etc.. Arabic name for Ceylon was Serendib (Maybe Persian as well) from which derived the word Serendipity



Nilgiri said:


> Do we, out of interest, have rough split in % between these 3 groups (by total muslim population of SL)?



I dont think there is a real consensus done on this because since Ceylon became a republic in 72' all Muslims excluding the Malays have been categorized as Sri Lankan Moor but i reckon by personal experience about 70% are of South Indian origin, Malays 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Your work is absolutely stunning. May I ask how you discovered your talent? By chance? Fascinating stuff.
> Insha'Allah it will, looks amazing.
> I am clueless on this front but do you think that such skills can be learned by the average person?



Thank you, my brother. Yes, anyone can learn this kind of thing. Only 2 factors matter: 1) you must have an unwavering interest in the art & its craft work and 2) you must put in the time to develop your skills without giving up easily because there are a lot of frustrations that come up in the early phases that one can easily give up. You have to be able to fight through those frustrations.

How I got started was about 25+ years ago, I knew I was always interested in sculpture of some sorts since I was a kid, I just didn't know what medium or subject matter exactly until I was taking a walk with my wife in our old neighborhood and she noticed a chainsaw carving of a bear standing up in someone's front yard. I took a look at that and I was hooked! The next day I went out and bought some chisels and a small bock of wood (mind you I had already been in the construction business for about 8 years or so and so I had experience working with wood and saws etc.) I went back to that house, knocked on the door and when the homeowner answered, I asked him if it was ok to take some pictures of the bear and draw it etc. He said sure, have at it. A week later I had carved the exact duplicate of the bear but only 18" tall. The chainsaw one was about 4ft tall lol. That's when I knew I had a strong interest in wildlife sculpture. Next bear came out even better and I had added more character to it. Then I went out and bought a bunch of books and more tools and looking through one book of different types of sculptures, I saw one of an osprey landing on a tree branch and that was it! My previously unknown fascination of birds of prey along with the enjoyment of carving blended together ended up being a perfect match. The rest is history!



Falcon29 said:


> That's incredible work @Gomig-21 .



Thanks my brother! I hope your Ramadan has gone well InshaAllah.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Indeed. Fantastic stuff. @Gomig-21 should make consider some ancient Egyptian motives/characters also if possible and motives from around the Arab world.



I have. I've done a few sketches of some ancient Egyptian themes along with falcons perched on them, just never got around to doing them.....yet! The thing is, it's VERY EASY to come up with many great ideas, but each one of these takes a tremendous amount of time that your ideas stack up easily before they come to fruition! lol



Nilgiri said:


> Tom Brady poster LMAO.
> 
> You are a very skilled person my friend, kudos to you. I remember you posting these and also your fascination with birds of prey (out in wildlife) before too.



Thanks, ma man. I'm surprised you picked the Tom Brady poster more than busting my balls about CNN being on the tele, LOL!  He did win us 6 super bowls after all. I've also met him on several occasions. Great guy as every one knows.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Your post reminded me of this 30 + year old* fantastic* documentary that I once watched. I can highly recommend it.



Very enjoyable. I considered taking the falconry class and becoming one, but it's way too demanding and I would never be able to add that lifestyle commitment to my schedule. The rules and conditions here in the US are also SUPER strict and you basically have to practically devote your entire life to the birds you own. It's a tremendous obligation.

But that video is great. The Saker is well known with Arab falconers as it's also a migrant species which makes it even better as a choice. The arctic gyrflalcon, while it really shouldn't be succumbed to the heat and temperatures of the Arab deserts is still revered among Arab falconers. The problem is that because of its rarity, it demands a very high price. Most who end up buying one of them can pay up to $100,000 for a single bird. I'm hoping someday they will settle for a nice carving of one of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> busting my balls about CNN being on the tele, LOL!



We all need some comedy in our lives after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Just a name change and a slight modification. Nothing more and nothing less. The parent (Arabic coffee) is well-known. No offense, every informed person is well aware of this reality. It should not really be seen as a problem for you, lol.
> 
> In fact to make you happy I can claim that coffee was invented in Turkey, not Arabia, that the name coffee is of Turkish origin and not Arabic origin as is otherwise well established, that coffee grows naturally in Turkey and not Arabia and that Turks taught Arabs how to drink coffee and first cultivated it, not the Arabs as otherwise occurred. Anyway I don't care, people can live in their own parallel universe for all I care where historical facts and ground realities do not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered it because as I recall it, the work of yours that you showed, was absolutely stunning. Hence it stuck in my memory. Take that as a praise.
> I agree. I don't know why Khafee was banned. Noticed it not long ago.
> Falconry is indeed an ancient tradition (practiced in ancient Egypt too) and a very beautiful tradition shared in many parts of the world. Falcons are majestic creatures as well.
> Your work is absolutely stunning. May I ask how you discovered your talent? By chance? Fascinating stuff.
> Insha'Allah it will, looks amazing.
> I am clueless on this front but do you think that such skills can be learned by the average person? I liked doing woodwork as a child but all I amounted to was making a baseball bat and chopping boards and that was in school.
> Well, the funny/tragicomical thing is, that I am well aware of your advice yet I still do it from time to time. Much less than previously, luckily. We all get older yet I am probably much younger than you but that is no excuse.
> 
> Thanks for the praise brother, lol, but I rather safe my time when it occurs but I know the drivel now in and out so replying to the nonsense is rather easy.
> Anyway this "problem" would have been taken care of by the old vibrant Arab community here on PDF. In any case as we discussed earlier, this will be a problem for those that succeed us if anyone will even succeed us, lol.
> 
> Anyway wishing you and your loved ones a blessed Eid once again, a good health and the fulfillment of your works/projects.


I am literally smiling behind the screen as if coffee is spread by who and who not 
@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates and @bsruzm it doesn't matter as long as coffee is on my table. I want to add few more interesting things. It was NOT just easily accepted in EU since it was "Satanic drink" or "Infidel drink" and not halal unless Pope Clement VII. Hence, to be able to drink coffee, it was baptized with holy water:

https://aleteia.org/2019/08/13/the-pope-who-baptized-coffee/
*
Many of his advisors explicitly asked him to ban it, but the pope had a mind of his own.*

The pope, Guzman goes on, “was brought a steaming mug of java and he took a sip.” The legend goes he said: “This devil’s drink is delicious. We should cheat the devil by baptizing it.” The rest, as they say, is history.

They are still same "Islamic coffee", "Islamic bomb", Islamic plots.They will remain like that till eternity and same goes with us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Slav Defence said:


> I am literally smiling behind the screen as if coffee is spread by who and who not
> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates and @bsruzm it doesn't matter as long as coffee is on my table. I want to add few more interesting things. It was NOT just easily accepted in EU since it was "Satanic drink" or "Infidel drink" and not halal unless Pope Clement VII. Hence, to be able to drink coffee, it was baptized with holy water:
> 
> https://aleteia.org/2019/08/13/the-pope-who-baptized-coffee/
> *
> Many of his advisors explicitly asked him to ban it, but the pope had a mind of his own.*
> 
> The pope, Guzman goes on, “was brought a steaming mug of java and he took a sip.” The legend goes he said: “This devil’s drink is delicious. We should cheat the devil by baptizing it.” The rest, as they say, is history.
> 
> They are still same "Islamic coffee", "Islamic bomb", Islamic plots.They will remain like that till eternity and same goes with us


Try Turkish coffee, it has many types such as Dibek Coffee, which is my favorite. It is from Ottoman palace flavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

bsruzm said:


> Try Turkish coffee, it has many types such as Dibek Coffee, which is my favorite. It is from Ottoman palace flavors.


Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Just a name change and a slight modification. Nothing more and nothing less. The parent (Arabic coffee) is well-known. No offense, every informed person is well aware of this reality. It should not really be seen as a problem for you, lol.



Remember the story I told you about my grandmother (Allah Yerhamha)? She was the best coffee cup reader in town! She would read all our cups after we all finished our coffees and when she got to mine, she would look at the bottom pattern and say "I see you walking in the desert and you're very thirsty and ready to collapse when suddenly the desert turns into a beautiful oasis with water and palms trees and dates and at the other side of the oasis, there's a beautiful girl with long hair telling you to come to her and then I see you marrying her and living happily ever after!!!" 

*Arab Cup Reading تبصير بالفنجان*
* The word for this coffee cup reading is تبصير (tabseer). This word is really easy to remember since the root is بصر which means "to see".*


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> Try Turkish coffee, it has many types such as Dibek Coffee, which is my favorite. It is from Ottoman palace flavors.



All rebranded copies from the Arabs


----------



## Indos

After lurking into the comment section there is confirmation from the Youtouber himself, Bahadar Alas, that this Iranian lady (sister of his wife) is having a relationship with this Indonesian guy, Muhammad Firman. I think many ladies from other race can get attracted from our charming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> After lurking into the comment section there is confirmation from the Youtouber himself, Bahadar Alas, that this Iranian lady (sister of his wife) is having a relationship with this Indonesian guy, Muhammad Firman. I think many ladies from other race can get attracted from our charming



I see you got that foriegn girl playa game brother Indos.  

Joking aside do you wish to marry from another nationality ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> I see you got that foriegn girl playa game brother Indos.
> 
> Joking aside do you wish to marry from another nationality ?



He he. Actually I dont have any issues marrying women with foreign race with the condition they must be Muslimah, or at least must convert to Islam before we are getting married. Although I prefers Muslimah and dont have any plan to marry non Muslim girl. The sad thing is that we dont have many female foreign stock in Indonesia  You are in much better condition than me to pick girls from many races as your wife 

In term of race I think we only have Arab and Chinese here if some one has intention to marry other races. There are some who are mix European but the quantity is very small so we rarely see them. My older brother for instant has married mix Chinese-Javanese lady. In term of lady, I dont think too much about race but based on my romance experiences, it is between Native Indonesian and Arab Indonesian. 

Several years ago I had love experience with Arab Indonesian, look like Mix already. 






You ask me about how Indonesian girls look like, it is my another experience with Native Indonesian (Malay tribe/Kalimantan)






But I am not good at maintaining relationship with girl and until right now I feel that I am better alone but who knows I will be attracted with other girl that can lead to marriage someday.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Slav Defence 

Indonesian man teasing Arab girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 

There is Palestinian student in Indonesia making a vlog. He has been quite fluent speaking Indonesian (bahasa), He studied in Lampung University. The campus is in Sumatra island. I hope there will be Palestinian who get scholarship in our best university like university of Indonesia, UNPAD, Bandung Institute of Technology, and so on. Instead of giving scholarship to Malaysian who comes from rich country, better to give it to Palestinian. Maybe you can communicate with him through Youtube comment bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

"Iranian COVID-19 is more dangerous than Chinese one." 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238544430921105410


----------



## Indos

Good melody and beautiful lyrics






@Falcon29 @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> There is a small difference and nothing else. Turkish coffee derives from Arabic coffee. Turks learned to drink coffee from Arabs. Turks and almost all of the world imported coffee from Arabia for centuries until *Europeans *(Spanish and Portuguese) spread coffee to South America. Later it spread to other parts of the world.


We forgot it when it has been a part of your culture for centuries. 

Coffee means _*Kahve *_in Turkish. When you look it up in the dictionary.






Origin of the word comes from Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Falcon29 , this thread should be stickied in the ME section. Not only is it not stickied, but it's in the common thread section of the Arab Defense Forum?! Weird. Anyway, there's a consortium of bird photographers on Twitter that take pictures of rarer and more uncommon birds that even avid birders don't see too often and most are from the US and UK with the occasional South East Asian and African, but I was pleasantly surprised today and this fellow posted this picture.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275262966477324288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> @Falcon29 , this thread should be stickied in the ME section. Not only is it not stickied, but it's in the common thread section of the Arab Defense Forum?! Weird. Anyway, there's a consortium of bird photographers on Twitter that take pictures of rarer and more uncommon birds that even avid birders don't see too often and most are from the US and UK with the occasional South East Asian and African, but I was pleasantly surprised today and this fellow posted this picture.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275262966477324288



I can ask to get it stickied in this section. 

Man am I the only one who thinks birds are some of the cutest animals out there? That is a cute bird where is it based in the Arab world? I love most kinds of birds, finches and canaries are really adorable too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> I can ask to get it stickied in this section.
> 
> Man am I the only one who thinks birds are some of the cutest animals out there? That is a cute bird where is it based in the Arab world? I love most kinds of birds, finches and canaries are really adorable too.



I didn't know much about it either until that tweet. I just looked it up and it's found in Saudiya, Oman and Yemen. Cute little bugger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Beautiful song. 






@Amun is this song about love (hearth broken lady) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

-SINAN- said:


> Beautiful song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amun is this song about love (hearth broken lady) ?



It seems like it , she's saying she won't permit this guy to affect her feelings nor bring her subject up around people for enjoyment.

@-SINAN- 

Apparently she's part of a french band. Was trying to look her up to see if she's an singer based in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Falcon29 said:


> It seems like it , she's saying she won't permit this guy to affect her feelings nor bring her subject up around people for enjoyment.
> 
> @-SINAN-
> 
> Apparently she's part of a french band. Was trying to look her up to see if she's an singer based in Egypt.


I heard this song in a serial for the first time. 





Became very popular in Turkey after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

-SINAN- said:


> I heard this song in a serial for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Became very popular in Turkey after that.



Haha , yeah I noticed with the Turkish comments on video. It fits in with this scene well. Egyptians are good at music, there are lots of songs they have which are pretty popular. Some not the most popular but good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Gomig-21 @Amun @The SC @Philip the Arab and any other Arab member i failed to mention.

Guys, i think you are not following Turkish politics (and you i don't think you have any reliable news outlet to follow in the first place) but recent polls, new parties, new leaders shows with a very high probability that Erdogan will lose the next elections. With Erdogan, you can be sure that his MB ideology and project will go to garbage. New Turkish politicians would revert back to Republican Ideology and with a very high probablity will seek to mend relations with US, EU, Israel, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE.

What do you think about mending relations with Turkey after Erdogan is gone? I know that Turkey-Arab relations is not like Iran-Arab relations. But i would very like to hear your opinions on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

-SINAN- said:


> Guys, i think you are not following Turkish politics (and you i don't think you have any reliable news outlet to follow in the first place)



lol. That is so biased and so silly on so many levels that's it's actually insulting. But I'm thinking it's just plain old ignorance and bias so I won't hold it against you.



-SINAN- said:


> but recent polls, new parties, new leaders shows with a very high probability that Erdogan will lose the next elections.



I'm actually very ware of that and there are several nighttime TV programs that have been discussing that. Not to mention all the western media we actually are capable of reading, imagine that!? 



-SINAN- said:


> With Erdogan, you can be sure that his MB ideology and project will go to garbage. New Turkish politicians would revert back to Republican Ideology and with a very high probablity will seek to mend relations with US, EU, Israel, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE.
> 
> What do you think about mending relations with Turkey after Erdogan is gone? I know that Turkey-Arab relations is not like Iran-Arab relations. But i would very like to hear your opinions on this.



Not a huge priority, TBH. But if it happens, we'd most certainly welcome it with open arms. Remember now, we never started this beef and it was actually Erdogan who took the stance against Sissi from the start and created this whole tension and bad atmosphere. We just reacted to it. So yeah, if that happens and the MB gets taken out, we would be fine with it. 

Sissi will actually will be facing a very similar situation when his time is up, and people like myself want to see him end his 2nd term and move aside for the next president to be elected. If he starts changing things by pressuring the parliament to change the current term limit and things of that sort to give him more time as president, I might be open to that for an additional 2 years so he can finish a lot of the stuff he's started and set the elections and be ready for them. But if he finds a way to stay as the president for an additional or unlimited terms, then there will be a lot of problems and I certainly won't be supportive of him any more. He's done A LOT of good for Egypt (contrary to the common thinking out there) but Egypt has been developing at an unprecedented rate, all because of him and his cabinet and many of the policies he's supported. So giving him a little more time to finish a lot of the things he started during this critical period in Egypt's history is important and I might be open to it. But if he starts playing the limitless term president thing, that will be the end of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. That is so biased and so silly on so many levels that's it's actually insulting. But I'm thinking it's just plain old ignorance and bias so I won't hold it against you.
> 
> I'm actually very ware of that and there are several nighttime TV programs that have been discussing that. Not to mention all the western media we actually are capable of reading, imagine that!?



Come on dude, do you know the new Parties; Gelecek and Deva Party, their leaders or the latest polls?
No foreign media outlet goes in these details. There are limited Turkish Media outlets that's in English like, Daily Sabah, Hürriyet Daily, TRT World. They are all under heavy influence from the government and they don't publish these kind of news. 

If you know Turkish and can get your news from independent Turkish youtube channels, i will take my words back. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Not a huge priority, TBH. But if it happens, we'd most certainly welcome it with open arms. Remember now, we never started this beef and it was actually Erdogan who took the stance against Sissi from the start and created this whole tension and bad atmosphere. We just reacted to it. So yeah, if that happens and the MB gets taken out, we would be fine with it.


Inshallah, all these new politicians that i mentioned heavily criticize Erdogan's foreign policy, which based on a failed ideology and putting Turkey's interests in the second plan for the sake of his Islamist ideology. 

I remember, Egypt was showing interest in Altay tank and Turkish UAVs back by then, everything ruined by Erdogan..... 



Gomig-21 said:


> Sissi will actually will be facing a very similar situation when his time is up, and people like myself want to see him end his 2nd term and move aside for the next president to be elected. If he starts changing things by pressuring the parliament to change the current term limit and things of that sort to give him more time as president, I might be open to that for an additional 2 years so he can finish a lot of the stuff he's started and set the elections and be ready for them. But if he finds a way to stay as the president for an additional or unlimited terms, then there will be a lot of problems and I certainly won't be supportive of him any more. He's done A LOT of good for Egypt (contrary to the common thinking out there) but Egypt has been developing at an unprecedented rate, all because of him and his cabinet and many of the policies he's supported. So giving him a little more time to finish a lot of the things he started during this critical period in Egypt's history is important and I might be open to it. But if he starts playing the limitless term president thing, that will be the end of him.



Turkey should not interfere with Egypt's internal issues. This was the ideology of Turkey since 1923 set by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk by saying "Peace at Home, peace in the world". I'm sure that Turkey will revert back to factory settings and stop interfering other countries internal issues.

I'm not familiar with the many policies of Sisi. I follow an ex-Admiral named Cem Gürdeniz, he is the creator of Turkey's Blue Homeland doctrine. A few days ago, he published an article about Egyptian Navy, in that article he kind of praises Sisi for although being a Land Forces General, seeing the importance of the Navy and creating new doctrines and modernizing the navy. All i hear about Sisi (from Neutral sources) he has been a good leader for Egypt. 

Though, in my opinion he is diversifying suppliers of the platforms by purchasing platforms from different countries. If i was in his shoes, i would kind of invest in indigenous production. It would be better for Egypt in the long term, though i don't know the urgency for modernization and threat perception in Egypt. I don't see much threat against Egypt from any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Falcon29 said:


> It seems like it , she's saying she won't permit this guy to affect her feelings nor bring her subject up around people for enjoyment.
> 
> @-SINAN-
> 
> Apparently she's part of a french band. Was trying to look her up to see if she's an singer based in Egypt.



Hello bro .. @-SINAN- .... yes it is just like what our friend said ... and it is with Egyptian accent Arabic as well .... BTW Egypt is the cultural hump for the Arab World ... be it Songs ,Movies , theatre...etc ...

my Favorite singer is Amr Diab .... he is #1 in the Arab World 
and my favorite song is Aodony 






Do you imagine that this song, music and video is from 22 years ago ...!



-SINAN- said:


> Come on dude, do you know the new Parties; Gelecek and Deva Party, their leaders or the latest polls?
> No foreign media outlet goes in these details. There are limited Turkish Media outlets that's in English like, Daily Sabah, Hürriyet Daily, TRT World. They are all under heavy influence from the government and they don't publish these kind of news.
> 
> If you know Turkish and can get your news from independent Turkish youtube channels, i will take my words back.
> 
> 
> Inshallah, all these new politicians that i mentioned heavily criticize Erdogan's foreign policy, which based on a failed ideology and putting Turkey's interests in the second plan for the sake of his Islamist ideology.
> 
> I remember, Egypt was showing interest in Altay tank and Turkish UAVs back by then, everything ruined by Erdogan.....
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey should not interfere with Egypt's internal issues. This was the ideology of Turkey since 1923 set by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk by saying "Peace at Home, peace in the world". I'm sure that Turkey will revert back to factory settings and stop interfering other countries internal issues.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the many policies of Sisi. I follow an ex-Admiral named Cem Gürdeniz, he is the creator of Turkey's Blue Homeland doctrine. A few days ago, he published an article about Egyptian Navy, in that article he kind of praises Sisi for although being a Land Forces General, seeing the importance of the Navy and creating new doctrines and modernizing the navy. All i hear about Sisi (from Neutral sources) he has been a good leader for Egypt.
> 
> Though, in my opinion he is diversifying suppliers of the platforms by purchasing platforms from different countries. If i was in his shoes, i would kind of invest in indigenous production. It would be better for Egypt in the long term, though i don't know the urgency for modernization and threat perception in Egypt. I don't see much threat against Egypt from any country.



As I told you before .... we had nothing regarding Turkey ... and I believe if a friendly government comes to power in Turkey .... things will be neutralized and both Nations can benefit a lot ....

Regarding Elsisi .... as my friend @Gomig-21 said .... He has done a lot for Egypt .... and on the contrary of what you are seeing here in PDF or MB media .... Egyptian main stream opinions are supporting him ...
It is not only the military buildup ( which common Egyptians are not aware of ) but regarding news cities, houses ,roads , Health Insurance , manufacturing, agriculture ...etc .

the only draw back is the political atmosphere which is something mutual between Elsisi and the opposition which is immature.

for me , let him finish all those great projects that will change the life of Millions of Egyptians within his 2 terms and prepare the country for a healthy political atmosphere ..... if he did that .... he will be 

Immortalize in the Egyptian history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@-SINAN- , this is pretty crazy. Cutting all social media? Is he insane? Will the parliament allow it and are they gripped by his power or will they tell him to go to hell?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278307439616700419

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Gomig-21 said:


> @-SINAN- , this is pretty crazy. Cutting all social media? Is he insane? Will the parliament allow it and are they gripped by his power or will they tell him to go to hell?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278307439616700419


Turkey's system changed a few year ago, now they have near to no power and unfortunelty AKP&MHP is majority in parliament and they are executing what Erdogan orders them.

This is the last struggles of the dictator since his last video in youtube got 400k dislikes from the youth.







Anyways, i hope that he closes all social media and he would face protests 10x times more than 2013 Gezi Protest.

But i don't think, he would dare to close social media. Maybe, he would close one insignificant one like tiktok, to threaten others... but you can't wage war on technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

I never understood why many Arab channels use potato cameras in 2020, could it be for cheaper transmission?


----------



## Ceylal

-SINAN- said:


> @Gomig-21 @Amun @The SC @Philip the Arab and any other Arab member i failed to mention.
> 
> Guys, i think you are not following Turkish politics (and you i don't think you have any reliable news outlet to follow in the first place) but recent polls, new parties, new leaders shows with a very high probability that Erdogan will lose the next elections. With Erdogan, you can be sure that his MB ideology and project will go to garbage. New Turkish politicians would revert back to Republican Ideology and with a very high probablity will seek to mend relations with US, EU, Israel, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE.
> 
> What do you think about mending relations with Turkey after Erdogan is gone? I know that Turkey-Arab relations is not like Iran-Arab relations. But i would very like to hear your opinions on this.


Erdogen has created a lot of problems by embracing the Muslim brotherhood and by pushing their ideology throughout the Muslim worlds, especially in the maghreb area where the medkhalists( wahabi dogma) and the brothers found a new land where they may prosper..He is also using the grandeur of what used to be the ottoman Empire and and act up on it to restore that area of influence..
I do not follow Turkish politics, but speaking of Algeria, his win or demise at the coming election won't change much...Algeria's ties with any country is based on ties with population and the country as whole, not on the acting president...because presidents come and go and people will be always the same..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ceylal said:


> Erdogen has created a lot of problems by embracing the Muslim brotherhood and by pushing their ideology throughout the Muslim worlds, especially in the maghreb area where the medkhalists( wahabi dogma) and the brothers found a new land where they may prosper..He is also using the grandeur of what used to be the ottoman Empire and and act up on it to restore that area of influence..
> I do not follow Turkish politics, but speaking of Algeria, his win or demise at the coming election won't change much...Algeria's ties with any country is based on ties with population and the country as whole, not on the acting president...because presidents come and go and people will be always the same..


The thing is for decades Turkey isolated itself from the ME issues. Never took sides, never involved itself with any war or civil war in ME. However this changed with Erdogan.

Man, i had this feeling back in 2016 when Turkish army entered in Syria to defeat Daesh. After months operation successfully ended. I was thinking; Erdogan had a taste of military victory this might continue.
Then what happened;
2017 - Troops entered Idlib and set up bases
2018 - Troops entered Afrin and got control of the Area
2019 - Troops entered Tel Abyad , Resulayn began to control the Area
2020 - Troops fought against Assad Regime, large incursion in to Iraq, Directly involving into Libya.

What i fear is an all out war with a country. As Erdogan losing popularity and his votes getting melted, i kind of fear that he might start war with a country to rally support for himself, Inshallah such a thing won't happen.


----------



## Indos

@Nilgiri 

Bro, do you know the story of why @Levina got permanent banned ??


----------



## Hiptullha

Indos said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> Bro, do you know the story of why @Levina got permanent banned ??



She was a violent RSS coolie. Hope she got deported and shipped back to her village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hiptullha said:


> She was a violent RSS coolie. Hope she got deported and shipped back to her village.


@Levina the sanghi keralite got deported.
@vsdoc the Bawa got permabanned.
@SarthakGanguly aka Sarthak Bhatt got permabanned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

AfrazulMandal said:


> @Levina the sanghi keralite got deported.
> @vsdoc the Bawa got permabanned.
> @SarthakGanguly aka Sarthak Bhatt got permabanned.



Vile crew. Very sad that the admins allowed them to have platform on PDF for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hiptullha said:


> Vile crew. Very sad that the admins allowed them to have platform on PDF for so long.


SarthakGanguly aka Bhatt probably got killed in Kashmir. His twitter update ended last year.

Not sure though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

AfrazulMandal said:


> SarthakGanguly aka Bhatt probably got killed in Kashmir. His twitter update ended last year.
> 
> Not sure though.



lmao that would be funny as ****. funnily enough, my mother's side is all bhatt. btw what's your twitter handle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hiptullha said:


> lmao that would be funny as ****. funnily enough, my mother's side is all bhatt. btw what's your twitter handle?


https://twitter.com/sarthak______

Here he mentioned he was a RSS terrorist.

There were numerous such RSS terrorists killed last year there around April. May be he was one of them

@Joe Shearer

His image here and on Twitter has a similarity...

@xeuss Some of our doxxers dug him up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

AfrazulMandal said:


> https://twitter.com/sarthak______
> 
> Here he mentioned he was a RSS terrorist.
> 
> There were numerous such RSS terrorists killed last year there around April. May be he was one of them
> 
> @Joe Shearer
> 
> His image here and on Twitter has a similarity...
> 
> @xeuss Some of our doxxers dug him up!!!



I don't think so. This guy's only tweeted like 10 times and seems to be more interested in American culture wars than any RSS shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Hiptullha said:


> I don't think so. This guy's only tweeted like 10 times and seems to be more interested in American culture wars than any RSS shit


Probably one of the backup accounts. The image matched.


----------



## Joe Shearer

AfrazulMandal said:


> https://twitter.com/sarthak______
> 
> Here he mentioned he was a RSS terrorist.
> 
> There were numerous such RSS terrorists killed last year there around April. May be he was one of them
> 
> @Joe Shearer
> 
> His image here and on Twitter has a similarity...
> 
> @xeuss Some of our doxxers dug him up!!!



Can someone tell me how to get a Twitter account?


----------



## Hiptullha

Joe Shearer said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a Twitter account?



What? Just go on Twitter.com and sign up. You might need to provide your phone number


----------



## xeuss

AfrazulMandal said:


> https://twitter.com/sarthak______
> 
> Here he mentioned he was a RSS terrorist.
> 
> There were numerous such RSS terrorists killed last year there around April. May be he was one of them
> 
> @Joe Shearer
> 
> His image here and on Twitter has a similarity...
> 
> @xeuss Some of our doxxers dug him up!!!



Way before my time...looks like you guys had your hands full



Joe Shearer said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a Twitter account?



Just go to Twitter and sign up using either your email or phone number. 

A word of caution. If you say anything against the Sanghis, get ready to receive death and rape threats. And not just one or two...they will come like the Mongol hordes of yesteryears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Who was the guy who used Cheers Doc.
Seems he stopped using that.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Hiptullha said:


> What? Just go on Twitter.com and sign up. You might need to provide your phone number



That's it? Fine, I'll do that today. Thanks.



xeuss said:


> Way before my time...looks like you guys had your hands full
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to Twitter and sign up using either your email or phone number.
> 
> A word of caution. If you say anything against the Sanghis, get ready to receive death and rape threats. And not just one or two...they will come like the Mongol hordes of yesteryears.



You mean on Twitter? OK, warned and ready. As for PDF, been there, done that.


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> Bro, do you know the story of why @Levina got permanent banned ??



Not sure. Probably upset some mod or admin here maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Who was the guy who used Cheers Doc.
> Seems he stopped using that.


 
@Padamcen if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Indos said:


> @Padamcen if I am not mistaken.


Parmabanned   it seems



Indos said:


> @Padamcen if I am not mistaken.


I love your signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Who was the guy who used Cheers Doc.
> Seems he stopped using that.



That's me. You seem very consistently interested.

How can I help you.

Quick before they ban me again to hide their inadequacies.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

You can help me by not disappearing and leaving your audience to the chirping cri kets on threads where Bharat Matta is getting it hardcore from Pakistan and China.

I kept calling on Feb 27 threads where your aircraft got shot down but it seemed u were on holiday at that time.

(Fk u)Cheers Doc.


padamchen said:


> That's me. You seem very consistently interested.
> 
> How can I help you.
> 
> Quick before they ban me again to hide their inadequacies.
> 
> Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Bos ya Falcon 3al el bent el gameela awi de. Rabenna Yefregha 3ale7a InshaAllah.

_Tears story: This girl is about to be awarded for being one of the best students at high school in Gaza. She's about to hear her father's name being honored at the awards ceremony. Her father is one of Israel's atrocity victims. Now she's hiding her tears behind the flag. _
_












_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@BLACKEAGLE

Do you remember, years ago we were talking about Turkey - Arab States relations...at that time Turkey was a "Model" Muslim State, it got good relations with every country, Arab relations with Turkey was especially good.

I was saying Turkey should be leader of Islamic countries, you were saying Turkey should establish relations with Islamic countries as equals..... how everything went to shit, Turkey is now resembling a rogue state, having fight against everyone, domestic issues have also gone backwards, economy, jurisdiction system, human rights, everything went to shit in Turkey....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

-SINAN- said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Do you remember, years ago we were talking about Turkey - Arab States relations...at that time Turkey was a "Model" Muslim State, it got good relations with every country, Arab relations with Turkey was parasitically good.
> 
> I was saying Turkey should be leader of Islamic countries, you were saying Turkey should establish relations with Islamic countries as equals..... how everything went to shit, Turkey is now resembling a rogue state, having fight against everyone, domestic issues have also gone backwards, economy, jurisdiction system, human rights, everything went to shit in Turkey....


It's good to see you again. That's what I'm saying; Turkey had been a model state for Muslim and Arab countries until Erdogan started picking fights with almost all countries in the region, it's like he lost his mind. It used to be admired by every one, but now it's literally following the path of Iranian expansionist regime. He will bring himself and Turkey a lot of troubles if he keeps the same course of action, unfortunately. I hope Turkish people do sth before it's a little late just like Iranians who are now desperate to get rid of their regime, but all of their attempts have failed because Iranian revolutionary guard is too deeply involved in all aspects of their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's good to see you again. That's what I'm saying; Turkey had been a model state for Muslim and Arab countries until Erdogan started picking fights with almost all countries in the region, it's like he lost his mind. It used to be admired by every one, but now it's literally following the path of Iranian expansionist regime. He will bring himself and Turkey a lot of troubles if he keeps the same course of action, unfortunately. I hope Turkish people do sth before it's a little late just like Iranians who are now desperate to get rid of their regime, but all of their attempts have failed because Iranian revolutionary guard is too deeply involved in all aspects of their lives.


Turkey was being a mediator between states but i think everything changed when Erdogan involved in Syria and taken sides in a Arab country, then this trend intensed and followed other countries. I don't think *any* Arab country really trusts and respects Turkey anymore.

However, Erdo is done in Turkey, for the first time in 20 years he is not at the top on approval polls. His party votes are melting away, there are now new generation of politicians who can stand against him. But he have 3 years until we get rid of him. My greatest fear is, Erdogan starting war on some country. Hopefully we can get rid of him. 

I spoke to many Arab members in this forum almost everyone says that Arabs have no problems with Turks but rather with Erdogan's actions. I hope everything will be fixed when we have a more rational leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

-SINAN- said:


> Turkey was being a mediator between states but i think everything changed when Erdogan involved in Syria and taken sides in a Arab country, then this trend intensed and followed other countries. I don't think *any* Arab country really trusts and respects Turkey anymore.
> 
> However, Erdo is done in Turkey, for the first time in 20 years he is not at the top on approval polls. His party votes are melting away, there are now new generation of politicians who can stand against him. But he have 3 years until we get rid of him. My greatest fear is, Erdogan starting war on some country. Hopefully we can get rid of him.


I hope so, that's for the interest of Turkey and the whole region. 


-SINAN- said:


> I spoke to many Arab members in this forum almost everyone says that Arabs have no problems with Turks but rather with Erdogan's actions. I hope everything will be fixed when we have a more rational leader.


Not at all. I had never encountered a person who had negative feelings toward Turkey before Erdogan went berserk. On the contrary, as you probably know, Turkey had been Arabs' favorite tourism destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Ahmet Pasha said:


> You can help me by not disappearing and leaving your audience to the chirping cri kets on threads where Bharat Matta is getting it hardcore from Pakistan and China.
> 
> I kept calling on Feb 27 threads where your aircraft got shot down but it seemed u were on holiday at that time.
> 
> (Fk u)Cheers Doc.



So all you wanted was my individual attention so you could abuse me?

Ok.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Nilgiri

padamchen said:


> So all you wanted was my individual attention so you could abuse me?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Dude is utter hothead, check out waz profile page for example.


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Bos ya Falcon 3al el bent el gameela awi de. Rabenna Yefregha 3ale7a InshaAllah.
> 
> _Tears story: This girl is about to be awarded for being one of the best students at high school in Gaza. She's about to hear her father's name being honored at the awards ceremony. Her father is one of Israel's atrocity victims. Now she's hiding her tears behind the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Rbne yfrgha 3ala aljmee3 ya basha wallah alwd3 fe buldannaah la ytaaq

One of pool parks(actually considered a resort haha) on Gaza city coast:





I think I have been to this one but did not know it was a resort at the time, went to swim with the fellas. Popular fruit in Palestine, tastes a bit like figs but is quite different. Believe it's well known in Egypt too, have you tried this fruit bro?:





...
...
Apparently these are some towns/cities in Morocco and Tunisia, very cool :









@Gomig-21 

You know I miss the Egyptian cafes that seem to be present at every block in Egypt, haha. They have really good grilled chicken and soup for a great value. You don't think grilled chicken could be that good in your average cafes but only in Egypt. Surprisingly I didn't try the Egyptian national food known as 'kusharee'. Can't believe I didn't try it last time I was there, was really busy with the family and forgot about it. Next time I have to. 

Anyhow, how is everyone? Al-Hasani has dissappeared for quite awhile, wonder what he's been up to. Also looks like Philip and camel guy getting banned every other week, lol. Wish mods would cut them a break, they are friendly/trolling majority of the time.


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Rbne yfrgha 3ala aljmee3 ya basha wallah alwd3 fe buldannaah la ytaaq



Wallahi it's beyond criminal what the Israelis are doing to all the Palestinian homes and farms and cutting down their olive trees and bulldozing their homes with this annexation process that they got the green light for from this idiot POS orange baboon of a clueless president we have here in this country who only thinks by doing that, he gets the Jewish contingency and easier path to getting reelected. Not to mention that he hates Muslims of any kind, including American Muslims that no good for nothing load of crap. Shame and there is no one that can really stop what is happening unless they declare all out war on Israel. That's the only way the international community will stand up and get involved and who wants to do that?



Falcon29 said:


> One of pool parks(actually considered a resort haha) on Gaza city coast:



That's beautiful. Making the best of what is available and nothing wrong with that at all.



Falcon29 said:


> I think I have been to this one but did not know it was a resort at the time, went to swim with the fellas. Popular fruit in Palestine, tastes a bit like figs but is quite different. Believe it's well known in Egypt too, have you tried this fruit bro?:



Sorry I thought it was Fig at first but then I had to edit the post and erase the picture and correct myself lol. I thought it was Fig but you're saying it's something else? Interesting, maybe someone else knows what it is? Now I'm curious too!




Falcon29 said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> You know I miss the Egyptian cafes that seem to be present at every block in Egypt, haha. They have really good grilled chicken and soup for a great value. You don't think grilled chicken could be that good in your average cafes but only in Egypt. Surprisingly I didn't try the Egyptian national food known as 'kusharee'. Can't believe I didn't try it last time I was there, was really busy with the family and forgot about it. Next time I have to.
> 
> Anyhow, how is everyone? Al-Hasani has dissappeared for quite awhile, wonder what he's been up to. Also looks like Philip and camel guy getting banned every other week, lol. Wish mods would cut them a break, they are friendly/trolling majority of the time.



Oh you have to try koshari, bro. You can probably find it in several of the Arabic restaurants in Michigan, but probably much better to try the real stuff when you get back. It's truly delicious because it's an odd mixture of different foods that make a perfect blend when put together. But the red sauce has to be done a certain way to get that special flavor along with the caramelized onions to be officially a koshari dish.

I know what you mean about Phillip the Arab and The Camel Guy. Phillip is really great (and so is Camel or course) but he challenged Agnostic Muslim who has a PDF Veteran status and I don't think Phillip knew that he had moderator status. But I agree, I think the banning was a bit harsh and not necessary, especially when it comes on the heels of this crazy turk vs Egyptian battles that are going on in rampant fashion around here. We all know the curators of this forum's allegiance to the turkish side gives those of us the worst for ware. But it is what it is and I try not to spend too much time here lately. The hate and anti-Egyptian sentiments is at the worst level I've ever seen it since signing on. So screw it. Just come to see the latest and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AfrazulMandal said:


> I love your signature.



Thank you bro, it gives us spirit and motivation by looking on the verse. Thats why Muslim should be competitive in all aspect of life like economy, politics, technology since we have the strongest backing which is ALLAH SWT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Apparently these are some towns/cities in Morocco and Tunisia, very cool :



Oh yeah, between the two of those, there are some amazing hidden beauties and treasures. The entire Mediterranean coast from Port Said all the way to the Straight of Gibraltar is unreal with it's snow-white beach sands and turquoise waters.

If you take Egypt's north coast, for example, you have the famous city of Alexandria and then go further west, you run into the great and historical city of El Alamein where of course, Rommel lost to Montgomery in WWII and unfortunately they're still having a tough time clearing all the mines the Germans left all over the place but they've closed off most dangerous areas until they finish clearing them but this is what those sands and water look like.











Now they're building a gigantic city with huge hotels and parks and really turning it into a touristic destination which is good in a way, but for us who've been there many times and seen it without the development got a taste of that solitude and extreme beauty of nature.

Then you go a little further west until you run into the incredible city of Marsa Matruh where part of that (even further west) where you need to cross and canal by boat or swim which is what we always did and do and if you have a fear of sharks, it will put you in a frazzle loool because the water is eternally blue and you can see to great depths without a mask and see the silhouettes of rather large marine creatures lol. But once you come up to the other side of the canal, it's about a half mile walk to "Hammamaat Cleopatra" or "Cleopatra's bathing room" which consists of a natural rock right at the edge of the water and beach, about 40ft tall and the same diameter and it has a lagoon or jacuzzi inside the rock in the middle and two doorways where water comes into the rock and fills the jacuzzi from one door and exits through the other with the waves. 

The story goes that this was one of Cleopatra's favorite retreats and she would bathe in that rock by going into the natural jacuzzi in the middle of the rock. Back in the day it was known just enough to keep it not too crowded, but now it's a huge touristic destination, to go see Hammamaat Cleopatra! 











Water comes in one side and fills the bath tub...















She had a few of these all over Egypt.






That whole coastal area of Marsa Matruh is just spectacular. A little bit around the corner from Cleopatra's baths is this lagoon beach that gets pretty crowded quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> Wallahi it's beyond criminal what the Israelis are doing to all the Palestinian homes and farms and cutting down their olive trees and bulldozing their homes with this annexation process that they got the green light for from this idiot POS orange baboon of a clueless president we have here in this country who only thinks by doing that, he gets the Jewish contingency and easier path to getting reelected. Not to mention that he hates Muslims of any kind, including American Muslims that no good for nothing load of crap. Shame and there is no one that can really stop what is happening unless they declare all out war on Israel. That's the only way the international community will stand up and get involved and who wants to do that?



You hit the nail on the head Basha, Palestinians in West Bank are defenseless and either way it requires a regional effort of some sort which at the moment no one can afford nor is there interest for that. That may change later though when the right circumstances are present. 




> That's beautiful. Making the best of what is available and nothing wrong with that at all.



Yeah, I came across it recently I remember Al-Hasani wanted me to include some pictures of Palestine. Swimming in pools is more common now because the sea is dirty and you could get quite sick from swimming in it. 



> Sorry I thought it was Fig at first but then I had to edit the post and erase the picture and correct myself lol. I thought it was Fig but you're saying it's something else? Interesting, maybe someone else knows what it is? Now I'm curious too!



Lol, yeah, I was just about to tell you it's slightly different than a fig but notice you edited the post. 

It's actually more jelloey inside kind of like a graph but is very sweet and soft. It's planted near Khan Yunis/Rafah areas of Gaza and we went to visit a friend of a relative and he grows them so we just picked some off from his tree. 



> Oh you have to try koshari, bro. You can probably find it in several of the Arabic restaurants in Michigan, but probably much better to try the real stuff when you get back. It's truly delicious because it's an odd mixture of different foods that make a perfect blend when put together. But the red sauce has to be done a certain way to get that special flavor along with the caramelized onions to be officially a koshari dish.



Oh for sure, the street food style is the one I want to try in Egypt. I probably will be there next year and defintely make a stop for some. 



> I know what you mean about Phillip the Arab and The Camel Guy. Phillip is really great (and so is Camel or course) but he challenged Agnostic Muslim who has a PDF Veteran status and I don't think Phillip knew that he had moderator status. But I agree, I think the banning was a bit harsh and not necessary, especially when it comes on the heels of this crazy turk vs Egyptian battles that are going on in rampant fashion around here. We all know the curators of this forum's allegiance to the turkish side gives those of us the worst for ware. But it is what it is and I try not to spend too much time here lately. The hate and anti-Egyptian sentiments is at the worst level I've ever seen it since signing on. So screw it. Just come to see the latest and move on.



Yeah, I feel like that mod is sometimes too harsh on them. Don't know if they know Philip is a young kid still and should cut him some slack. He has interesting threads about military tech too. Camel guy is friends with everyone and usually trolls in friendly way so I'm surprised why he gets banned. 

As for the Turkish/Egyptian thing, people on forum don't have good impression of Muslim nations that don't have aggressive foreign policy nor assert themselves as regional leaders. This is not good as it causes too much negativity in forum and people take things too seriously. Based off my impression of Egypt , Egyptian people don't like to interfere in others affairs, rather solidify relationships with stable allies. Egypt is more so a defensive nation that doesn't take unnecessary risks like Algeria in a way. Does not mean they aren't strong nations, they both are, but they do not like having aggressive foreign policy. In a way I like that, as you know what to expect from them and they are consistent in their behavior. 

Forum audience, however, look at leadership and their ramblings and take it at face value. They think Egypt is Al-Sisi when Egypt is bigger than that and Egyptian establishment(military and political) have long term interests with or without Sisi. Erdogan himself wants to be a populist leader it appears, I respect some of his positions and he does stand true to his words in some cases but some positions I disagree with too. Although I'm not too into the populist thing anymore, as it breeds dogmatic movements who then become blind to their own double standards. Just like the Iranian one too. It's like a toxic way to assume soft power but I would say Erdogan populisim is much less toxic than Iranian one at least. 

If someone wants to do populism they need to take nationalism out of it. Because each decision benefits the interest of one state majority of time and I don't see why religion need to be dragged into it. That's what frustrates me. Leave religion aside unless you are actually sincerely religious populist and that requires much more challenging form of populism and effort. It requires you to win hearts and minds which isn't what is happening in the ME region today.



Gomig-21 said:


> Oh yeah, between the two of those, there are some amazing hidden beauties and treasures. The entire Mediterranean coast from Port Said all the way to the Straight of Gibraltar is unreal with it's snow-white beach sands and turquoise waters.
> 
> If you take Egypt's north coast, for example, you have the famous city of Alexandria and then go further west, you run into the great and historical city of El Alamein where of course, Rommel lost to Montgomery in WWII and unfortunately they're still having a tough time clearing all the mines the Germans left all over the place but they've closed off most dangerous areas until they finish clearing them but this is what those sands and water look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're building a gigantic city with huge hotels and parks and really turning it into a touristic destination which is good in a way, but for us who've been there many times and seen it without the development got a taste of that solitude and extreme beauty of nature.
> 
> Then you go a little further west until you run into the incredible city of Marsa Matruh where part of that (even further west) where you need to cross and canal by boat or swim which is what we always did and do and if you have a fear of sharks, it will put you in a frazzle loool because the water is eternally blue and you can see to great depths without a mask and see the silhouettes of rather large marine creatures lol. But once you come up to the other side of the canal, it's about a half mile walk to "Hammamaat Cleopatra" or "Cleopatra's bathing room" which consists of a natural rock right at the edge of the water and beach, about 40ft tall and the same diameter and it has a lagoon or jacuzzi inside the rock in the middle and two doorways where water comes into the rock and fills the jacuzzi from one door and exits through the other with the waves.
> 
> The story goes that this was one of Cleopatra's favorite retreats and she would bathe in that rock by going into the natural jacuzzi in the middle of the rock. Back in the day it was known just enough to keep it not too crowded, but now it's a huge touristic destination, to go see Hammamaat Cleopatra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water comes in one side and fills the bath tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a few of these all over Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole coastal area of Marsa Matruh is just spectacular. A little bit around the corner from Cleopatra's baths is this lagoon beach that gets pretty crowded quickly.




This is some incredible stuff man, I never been to Alexandria even though I've been to Egypt like 5-7 times in my life so far. I have to go the next time as I heard it is beautiful, my siblings went there and they were really amazed at the scenery there. Also they said the food there is really good. 

The ancient Egyptians did some incredible stuff too, I'm still intrigued by their history and their civilization. At least we have some Assassains Creed video games to enjoy virtual exploration of ancient Egypt and Cleopatria, haha. Really loved the Origins title, made me feel like I actually lived and had a life there. If that is what the ancient world looked like I gotta say I prefer it to what we have today which feels too artificial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I didn't even know you posted an answer here ya ma3alem, sorry or I would've replied earlier. Anyway, Eid Sa3eed ya Basha. I was checking out some of the pics of the Hajj this season and the social distancing rules Saudiya applied are outstanding. Never mind that many couldn't go and only a tiny percentage of people got to go this year because of the virus, but they did the right thing limiting the amount of people of course and maintaining distance etc. Really well done, Saudiya. 



Falcon29 said:


> It's actually more jelloey inside kind of like a graph but is very sweet and soft. It's planted near Khan Yunis/Rafah areas of Gaza and we went to visit a friend of a relative and he grows them so we just picked some off from his tree.



Yeah I was faked at first and shame on me I didn't read your entire post and just saw you asking about it and missed the part where you said "it's not fig" looool. I've never seen it or maybe I have and just don't remember. I was back in the old neighborhood last year or about a year and a half ago and before that it had been a while, so hard to remember all the stuff we ate and did since we try to cram a lot in a couple of weeks. And most of what I prefer to do is tour all the destinations in Sinai for all the underwater beauties. So we're not really exposed to the pure, local ingredients and flavors except for our short time back in Cairo to visit the whole gang OMG what an affair that is lmao.  I'm sure you deal with the same thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> I didn't even know you posted an answer here ya ma3alem, sorry or I would've replied earlier. Anyway, Eid Sa3eed ya Basha. I was checking out some of the pics of the Hajj this season and the social distancing rules Saudiya applied are outstanding. Never mind that many couldn't go and only a tiny percentage of people got to go this year because of the virus, but they did the right thing limiting the amount of people of course and maintaining distance etc. Really well done, Saudiya.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was faked at first and shame on me I didn't read your entire post and just saw you asking about it and missed the part where you said "it's not fig" looool. I've never seen it or maybe I have and just don't remember. I was back in the old neighborhood last year or about a year and a half ago and before that it had been a while, so hard to remember all the stuff we ate and did since we try to cram a lot in a couple of weeks. And most of what I prefer to do is tour all the destinations in Sinai for all the underwater beauties. So we're not really exposed to the pure, local ingredients and flavors except for our short time back in Cairo to visit the whole gang OMG what an affair that is lmao.  I'm sure you deal with the same thing!



Haha no worries m3lm, Eid s3eed to you as well. I agree with you Saudi Arabia is doing a good job of handling Hajj even in non-covid seasons. It's a difficult task to please everyone and make all that space. They also require people to get some vaccines before approving their visa if I remember correctly. 

Lol, yeah, it is an intriguing fruit, and forsure when you visit the family you gonna try a lot of local and homestyle foods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Al-Hasani was right to leave the forum, nothing left here for Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

camelguy said:


> Al-Hasani was right to leave the forum, nothing left here for Arabs.



To be honest I see this forum as an international one and more so and international Muslim one. So I don't see need to divide everyone or segregate ourselves based off ethnicity on the forum.

That being said, if Arab users here want more respect and want to push a narrative here with more success then they simply need to participate and be more active. There's no reason why we don't have more Arab members here besides laziness, lack of interest , and lack of enthusiasm.

So if Arab users here want their own narrative in sections mostly populated by non-Arabs then they simply need to join the forum and participate. If only a few are active in ME section then not much will be shared about Arab world nor will anyone understand what the political stances of Arab nations are. Or the political realities and so on.

So we are to blame for that. Our people in real life consider stuff like this as a waste of time and energy. Meanwhile all other groups are representing themselves on English language platforms. And they struggling for their interests in real life too. While we are more stagnant.

...
...

Btw I am in no way referencing Al Hasani, I love that guy and I know how hard it is for him as a Saudi on this forum. He cannot counter all that propaganda on his own and would rather enjoy his personal life instead which I don't blame him for. 

I'm saying we need many more members to ease burden off of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

This is great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289334681805225984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Wut??
Cheers Doc


padamchen said:


> So all you wanted was my individual attention so you could abuse me?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Falcon29 said:


> s for the Turkish/Egyptian thing, people on forum don't have good impression of Muslim nations that don't have aggressive foreign policy nor assert themselves as regional leaders. This is not good as it causes too much negativity in forum and people take things too seriously. Based off my impression of Egypt , Egyptian people don't like to interfere in others affairs, rather solidify relationships with stable allies. Egypt is more so a defensive nation that doesn't take unnecessary risks like Algeria in a way. Does not mean they aren't strong nations, they both are, but they do not like having aggressive foreign policy. In a way I like that, as you know what to expect from them and they are consistent in their behavior.
> 
> Forum audience, however, look at leadership and their ramblings and take it at face value. They think Egypt is Al-Sisi when Egypt is bigger than that and Egyptian establishment(military and political) have long term interests with or without Sisi. Erdogan himself wants to be a populist leader it appears, I respect some of his positions and he does stand true to his words in some cases but some positions I disagree with too. Although I'm not too into the populist thing anymore, as it breeds dogmatic movements who then become blind to their own double standards. Just like the Iranian one too. It's like a toxic way to assume soft power but I would say Erdogan populisim is much less toxic than Iranian one at least.
> 
> If someone wants to do populism they need to take nationalism out of it. Because each decision benefits the interest of one state majority of time and I don't see why religion need to be dragged into it. That's what frustrates me. Leave religion aside unless you are actually sincerely religious populist and that requires much more challenging form of populism and effort. It requires you to win hearts and minds which isn't what is happening in the ME region today.



I think that many Arabs here left mostly antagonize Pakistanis for no reason, or are unfair to Turkey, which brings out strong sentiments among Pakistanis of all backgrounds.

If someone is posting here, then they need to cater to the consensus on the forum and keep sensibilities of Pakistanis in mind.

Unfortunately Egyptian military has been mostly pro-Indian throughout history and dictators have been antagonistic towards Pakistan, not to mention with the recent negative actions of UAE, KSA, etc.

I don't think relations will improve anytime soon.



Falcon29 said:


> To be honest I see this forum as an international one and more so and international Muslim one. So I don't see need to divide everyone or segregate ourselves based off ethnicity on the forum.
> 
> That being said, if Arab users here want more respect and want to push a narrative here with more success then they simply need to participate and be more active. There's no reason why we don't have more Arab members here besides laziness, lack of interest , and lack of enthusiasm.
> 
> So if Arab users here want their own narrative in sections mostly populated by non-Arabs then they simply need to join the forum and participate. If only a few are active in ME section then not much will be shared about Arab world nor will anyone understand what the political stances of Arab nations are. Or the political realities and so on.
> 
> So we are to blame for that. Our people in real life consider stuff like this as a waste of time and energy. Meanwhile all other groups are representing themselves on English language platforms. And they struggling for their interests in real life too. While we are more stagnant.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> Btw I am in no way referencing Al Hasani, I love that guy and I know how hard it is for him as a Saudi on this forum. He cannot counter all that propaganda on his own and would rather enjoy his personal life instead which I don't blame him for.
> 
> I'm saying we need many more members to ease burden off of each other.



I wish we can get more diverse views from Arabs and not just some Arabist or regime (Egypt/Iraq) supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I think that many Arabs here left mostly antagonize Pakistanis for no reason, or are unfair to Turkey, which brings out strong sentiments among Pakistanis of all backgrounds.
> 
> If someone is posting here, then they need to cater to the consensus on the forum and keep sensibilities of Pakistanis in mind.
> 
> Unfortunately Egyptian military has been mostly pro-Indian throughout history and dictators have been antagonistic towards Pakistan, not to mention with the recent negative actions of UAE, KSA, etc.
> 
> I don't think relations will improve anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we can get more diverse views from Arabs and not just some Arabist or regime (Egypt/Iraq) supporters.



What kind of views are you looking for 

The only true Arab is the Arab that wants to Arabize the neighbors.


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 

Look like Palestinian basketball team is quite good. There is chance in FIBA Asia Cup that Palestine can play against Indonesia in the second round of the competition. It will be interesting to watch....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Look like Palestinian basketball team is quite good. There is chance in FIBA Asia Cup that Palestine can play against Indonesia in the second round of the competition. It will be interesting to watch....



Thanks for bringing this to my attention brother, I had no idea we had a basketball team I knew about the soccer time that's really surprising since basketball isn't really a strong suit for Palestinians but obviously not for this club, lol. 

Their next game is tomorrow against Jordan, that will be an interesting game to watch I may try to catch it. 

Anyway how is everything with you ? How is it in Indonesia? Seems like a place with nice weather and fun environment I wish to visit around 2022/2023 if God wills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my attention brother, I had no idea we had a basketball team I knew about the soccer time that's really surprising since basketball isn't really a strong suit for Palestinians but obviously not for this club, lol.
> 
> Their next game is tomorrow against Jordan, that will be an interesting game to watch I may try to catch it.
> 
> Anyway how is everything with you ? How is it in Indonesia? Seems like a place with nice weather and fun environment I wish to visit around 2022/2023 if God wills.



Your welcome,

Yup, I think you need to subscribe to FIBA official Youtube channel, hours after the game is played there will be the full game video in the channel, some time there will be live streaming.

I am still fine, alhamduliilah. We try to live under this pandemic. Unnecessary meeting needs to be curbed. I think Indonesia is pretty much like USA because we are also struggling with this pandemic. Jakarta has another semi lock down once again now.

Lombok island is a good place for vacation. Unlike Bali, it is a Muslim majority region which is more beautiful and less crowded than Bali. Starting in 2021 there will be Moto GP event also in Lombok, the exact location is in Mandalika resort, just near a beautiful beach. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Song for the broken heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21

Check this Kuwait rocket program. Maybe once this advances it can get funding and become pan Arab launch vehicle. It can also cater to African market if succesful.


*Kuwait’s Space Rocket*
*The Kuwait Space Rocket ( KSR ) is a suborbital launch vehicle to be developed and launched in Kuwait. The project will be the first step towards starting a space industry in the country and a launch service provider in the GCC region.

In a time period of two years we aim to test and successfully launch KSR up to 100 km in the atmosphere, This launch will be a historical first for the GCC. Our plan is to develop KSR to be a suborbital research platform, and then afterwards use it as a stepping stone to develop a smallsat launch provider.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298907265123127297

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Your welcome,
> 
> Yup, I think you need to subscribe to FIBA official Youtube channel, hours after the game is played there will be the full game video in the channel, some time there will be live streaming.
> 
> I am still fine, alhamduliilah. We try to live under this pandemic. Unnecessary meeting needs to be curbed. I think Indonesia is pretty much like USA because we are also struggling with this pandemic. Jakarta has another semi lock down once again now.
> 
> Lombok island is a good place for vacation. Unlike Bali, it is a Muslim majority region which is more beautiful and less crowded than Bali. Starting in 2021 there will be Moto GP event also in Lombok, the exact location is in Mandalika resort, just near a beautiful beach.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Song for the broken heart



Alhamdillah brother, good to hear, here in the US it seems we found a good balance now but there are limits we can't cross still and they're slowing trying to reintroduce some activities. 

Haha, that is an Iraqi or Khaleeji artist, did your heart broken by a girl recently? 

You know since I was a kid I never cared about love, feel like relationships are too overdone I won't be able to handle a girl who takes relationship so seriously. I believe in love but also believe in not overdoing it. For me it's more about friendship, supporting each other and making family. I'm sure you think this way too based on what I know about you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Check this Kuwait rocket program. Maybe once this advances it can get funding and become pan Arab launch vehicle. It can also cater to African market if succesful.
> 
> 
> *Kuwait’s Space Rocket*
> *The Kuwait Space Rocket ( KSR ) is a suborbital launch vehicle to be developed and launched in Kuwait. The project will be the first step towards starting a space industry in the country and a launch service provider in the GCC region.
> 
> In a time period of two years we aim to test and successfully launch KSR up to 100 km in the atmosphere, This launch will be a historical first for the GCC. Our plan is to develop KSR to be a suborbital research platform, and then afterwards use it as a stepping stone to develop a smallsat launch provider.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298907265123127297
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hopefully they get sufficient funding, this looks more like indigenous program than the UAE one, am I correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Check this Kuwait rocket program. Maybe once this advances it can get funding and become pan Arab launch vehicle. It can also cater to African market if succesful.



Really great if they can pull it off. Seems the Arab world has stepped up their own development phases in all sorts of mediums. It's really refreshing to witness it happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Falcon29 said:


> Hopefully they get sufficient funding, this looks more like indigenous program than the UAE one, am I correct?


UAE was using a foreign(Japanese in this case) rocket to deliver their mars probe which is what most countries do except those that are major powers. And if the Kuwaitis can pull this off Egypt, and other Arab countries can come up with payloads for testing as well even in a sounding rocket. It definitely will need a lot of funding but I hope that Arab investors will actually put money into something useful instead of wasting it. This program is going to be 100% Kuwaiti but again, it needs funding from all Arab countries in order to be successful. And also bro, if the KSR-2 is successful it will allow ballistic missiles and the rule of thumb is range is apogee * two so expect about 160-70 km range factoring in payload.

*KSR-1 rocket*






Cold Flow test






Injector static testing






The KSR-1 engine was built locally in Kuwait and it utilizes a pressure fed cycle. The engine utilizes the nitrous not only as an oxidizer but as a cooling agent, that flows around the nozzle and back into the injector again.[5]














----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







*KSR-2*

The KSR-2 is a planned liquid bipropellant suborbital launch vehicle. It is the second installment of the KSR Rocket Family, composed of a single stage,fueled by Nitrous Oxide and Methanol.

KSR-2 has a total length of 4m a diameter of 0.4m and a total mass of 591 Kg, it’s apogee is around 100 Km.


*The purpose of the launch is to further develop a Suborbital rocket KSR-2 with an end goal of becoming a launch service provider in the MENA region. KSR-1 is our test vehicle, we learn, gain experience and test our engine designs and parachute ejection mechanisms etc.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Really great if they can pull it off. Seems the Arab world has stepped up their own development phases in all sorts of mediums. It's really refreshing to witness it happening.


Yeah, I hope Egypt can get into this program if possible. It would be the best idea to have a joint program and develop a launch vehicle for all of Arab world to use if needed. It may be expensive but that is inevitably an effect of an ambitious program like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Alhamdillah brother, good to hear, here in the US it seems we found a good balance now but there are limits we can't cross still and they're slowing trying to reintroduce some activities.
> 
> Haha, that is an Iraqi or Khaleeji artist, did your heart broken by a girl recently?
> 
> You know since I was a kid I never cared about love, feel like relationships are too overdone I won't be able to handle a girl who takes relationship so seriously. I believe in love but also believe in not overdoing it. For me it's more about friendship, supporting each other and making family. I'm sure you think this way too based on what I know about you.



He he I did get rejection just a month ago but I think I can manage it. Actually I never talk to the lady but my uncle offered her to me, he said this is his best friend daughter who want to find husband from my family, saying to me whether I like her or not.

The girl father lives in my mother home town and knows my big family very well. My uncle then send the photos. I said OK, I like it, the girl is quite beautiful and wear perfect hijab, she also worked in well known university in Jakarta, so look like a good choice. Actually I am never the initial choice of her and her father. That dudes like my cousin in the beginning (handsome 180 cm guy, athletic, lighter skin than me, business owner, Master degree holder). My uncle offer me since my cousin is currently in a relationship with a girl (Christian girl). After my uncle talk to her father, they still want my cousin. Thats a story  

I am currently approaching another women, but dont know what will be the result, but any way I am not really in dire needs to find a wife, I still want to focus in other thing, but along the way I think there is nothing wrong to have a relationship with a women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> He he I did get rejection just a month ago but I think I can manage it. Actually I never talk to the lady but my uncle offered her to me, he said this is his best friend daughter who want to find husband from my family, saying to me whether I like her or not.
> 
> The girl father lives in my mother home town and knows my big family very well. My uncle then send the photos. I said OK, I like it, the girl is quite beautiful and wear perfect hijab, she also worked in well known university in Jakarta, so look like a good choice. Actually I am never the initial choice of her and her father. That dudes like my cousin in the beginning (handsome 180 cm guy, athletic, lighter skin than me, business owner, Master degree holder). My uncle offer me since my cousin is currently in a relationship with a girl (Christian girl). After my uncle talk to her father, they still want my cousin. Thats a story
> 
> I am currently approaching another women, but dont know what will be the result, but any way I am not really in dire needs to find a wife, I still want to focus in other thing, but along the way I think there is nothing wrong to have a relationship with a women.



Haha, we have a saying in Arabic known as : كل تأخيره فيها خيره , every delay/setback in life has something good with it. In Arabic to makes more sense but you get the point, inshallah you'll find the right person and with marriage trust me it's a lose lose situation when it comes to drama regardless of what choice you make someone in family gonna get upset. This is especially the case in Gaza, either someone upset you didn't take their girl or didn't consult them or your family don't like them or millions other reasons, lol. 

So it can't be avoided at all and is part of nature 😂 .

You dodged a bullet though , I don't mean the girl but the family if already had their eyes on someone for her will have given you trouble. I've seen some serious marriage drama in Palestine that quickly erupted into brawls or marriages that got destroyed due to larger extended family having disagreement on the person and so on. 

Yes I agree with you, I'm not ready for marriage yet either when time is right I will and I expect some drama but can ride it out. My cousins know better than to interfere in my decisions though as I'm not gonna tolerate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Friday breakfast in Palestine.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314450163814084609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Where is khafee?


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Where is khafee?



He stopped coming here a few years ago. Too much hatred directed at him and Arabs in general and no control over it to stop it. 

Anyway, the nightmare for defenders, they go face down into the grass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> He stopped coming here a few years ago. Too much hatred directed at him and Arabs in general and no control over it to stop it.
> 
> Anyway, the nightmare for defenders, they go face down into the grass.


Sadly


----------



## Falcon29

@Indos

Have you ever came across this guy, Indos? He is a very successful automotive journalist in the US of Indonesian origin, I really enjoy his content and thought you might like it too.









Redline Reviews


The redline is a sacred place beyond turbo whistle or VTEC engagement -- it's the max -- it's everything -- the best. No, we're not race car drivers or actio...




www.youtube.com






Gomig-21 said:


> Friday breakfast in Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314450163814084609



Breakfast is like dinner in Palestine, good luck expecting anything after that. I had to leave the house plenty of times and get myself some sandwiches and stuff at night time. Would come back and tell everyone I had some errands to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> @Indos
> 
> Have you ever came across this guy, Indos? He is a very successful automotive journalist in the US of Indonesian origin, I really enjoy his content and thought you might like it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redline Reviews
> 
> 
> The redline is a sacred place beyond turbo whistle or VTEC engagement -- it's the max -- it's everything -- the best. No, we're not race car drivers or actio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



Nope, but I have just watched it and look like he has a popular Youtube channel specializing in automotive. Thanks for the video though, look like very interesting channel with good explanation from the expert.

Bonus from me, Indonesian vs USA in World Cup 3on3 FIBA 2017


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 

Indonesian foreign minister get visit from Pompeo and she once again reinforced the important of Palestinian issue in the heart of Indonesian people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321659570796679168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321658714999324673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Indonesian foreign minister get visit from Pompeo and she once again reinforced the important of Palestinian issue in the heart of Indonesian people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321659570796679168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321658714999324673



Thank you guys, I wish to see Indonesia and other nations remain firm on the two state solution stance. It's the fair approach to the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> Thank you guys, I wish to see Indonesia and other nations remain firm on the two state solution stance. It's the fair approach to the conflict.



I wish to see you assume a stance of an Arabizer and a pan Arab nationalist, discard your alliance with the enemy of Arabs Erdogan.

Iran and Turkey are enemies alike, enemies of the Arab world whom we should destroy. Which we did before America saved them.

Ottoman empire was a piece of shit era, sad to see uneducated Arabs value that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

camelguy said:


> I wish to see you assume a stance of an Arabizer and a pan Arab nationalist, discard your alliance with the enemy of Arabs Erdogan.
> 
> Iran and Turkey are enemies alike, enemies of the Arab world whom we should destroy. Which we did before America saved them.
> 
> Ottoman empire was a piece of shit era, sad to see uneducated Arabs value that.



I don't believe in Arab, Iranian or Turkish nationalism. Nationalism is a distraction from God and distraction from our relationship with our Creator. Arabs need logical thinking and moderate Islamists like Hamas, Hamas is the best Arab government in the world. Hamas is gonna take over the whole Middle East and I will be the head of the Palestinian Navy in 2022.


----------



## Falcon29

@Iskander 

جعبري من شبكه فلسطين للحوار ؟؟؟ m75 إنت


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Alright guys I'm out, whoever wants to take over this thread can. I'm not staying on this Shia/Iranian forum any longer. Where this forum is used as a platform for hatred and propaganda to be spread against a whole ethnicity(Arabs) in order to advance Iranian nationalistic agenda using Twelver Shia's from Pakistani background as well. The moderation team here is practicing censorship against Arabs and allowing Iranian propaganda/hatred to continue. They are now banning me from debunking from this propaganda.
> 
> Very big problem with this moderation here is they are not judging people by their intentions and this creates vacuum to exploits by propagandists to create massive fitnah. If they were to moderate this forum based on peoples intentions much of the fitnah would be decreased and this place wouldn't be a platform for narrative building for abusive/evil regimes.
> 
> I do not believe this forum is representative of Pakistani majority consensus. I've met a lot of good people here. But the moderation team has lost me and forever. This was the last place on internet where I could campaign for God and now they are censoring me from speaking in favor of God. I'm not gonna allow myself to be censored from supporting my Lord and I promised myself that the day that happens is when I coming into real world to support my Lord. I am no longer going to post any online forums and going to prepare and work towards supporting our Creator in the real world. I'm sick and tired of human beings fighting against God and I hope to see the good people in real life , supporting their Lord as well.



Just take a break for as long as you need to refresh the old joints and lubricate the grinding surfaces and come back stronger than before when you're ready. You're the only Palestinian I've seen in countless English speaking forums and you folks are a rare breed, so is nice to have your voice and read your opinions and sometime its best to ignore the "noise" in the background and stay steadfast, InshaAllah we'll see you after a little break.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ezayoko ya shabab, pretty much a good era to live in the Middle East eh? A lot of events and good food to keep up with them . May the affected countries recover and improve soon.

What do you guys know about the wars of the Middle East? Equipment, history or claims?

Personally I’ve read “Phoenix Over the Nile” and “Arab MiGs Vol.6” and the more I read such books the more I learn about the strategic depth and oh would I ever get bored of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Falcon29 , check out these magnificent photos of Palestinian Jerusalem in the village of Sataf. Spectacular.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ARCH٤R said:


> Ezayoko ya shabab, pretty much a good era to live in the Middle East eh? A lot of events and good food to keep up with them . May the affected countries recover and improve soon.
> 
> What do you guys know about the wars of the Middle East? Equipment, history or claims?
> 
> Personally I’ve read “Phoenix Over the Nile” and “Arab MiGs Vol.6” and the more I read such books the more I learn about the strategic depth and oh would I ever get bored of them...



Ezayk ya basha, how's it going? It really is a unique era for the Middle East, heavily polarized yet if you go visit there there is sense of normalcy and lots of cool things to do. 

Honestly I haven't looked into ME wars over the last century much since it seemed foreign colonial powers really ran the show until late 40's and early 50's. I do wonder how this transition into independence worked, as it was quite abrupt. I don't know governments and militaries were formed that quickly. 

The October War was one I read into, especially regarding the operation against the bar lev line and how that was done. Truly an impressive feat. I also looked into Syria's fate during the 73 war. Jordan interestingly seemed to have an effective force that wasn't talked about much. Other than that the Iraq war with both Iran and the US caught my interests as well. 

Egypt, Algeria and Saudi Arabia are catching my attention in terms of equipment. Algeria got an interesting mix of Eastern and European equipment and Egypt is going back to diversifying too. What do you think about the equipment in the region? 



Gomig-21 said:


> @Falcon29 , check out these magnificent photos of Palestinian Jerusalem in the village of Sataf. Spectacular.



Thanks for sharing this basha, it's really incredible how diverse the landscape is in that small piece of land. Desert land, green hills, city life and even some canyons:





I know Saudi Arabia has some similar looking canyons as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Falcon29 said:


> Jordan interestingly seemed to have an effective force that wasn't talked about much


Jordan had the best army in the 6 day war IMO, they were only defeated when the IAF got on the line.


Falcon29 said:


> Egypt is going back to diversifying too.


I’m not a fan of the Egyptian Military procurement system. 


Falcon29 said:


> What do you think about the equipment in the region?


Enough to beat a Russia without nuclear weapons. You?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Titanium100 @Falcon29 






Hijazi Arabic is not included here, but some Arab said that Hijazi speaks softer Arabic, is that true bro ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> @Titanium100 @Falcon29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijazi Arabic is not included here, but some Arab said that Hijazi speaks softer Arabic, is that true bro ??



To my knowledge Hijazi Arabic is similiar to fuhsah while north African is mixed with French and berber dialect so it can sound more rough/harsh if that what he means. In some places in Saudi or like Yemen it's harder to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> To my knowledge Hijazi Arabic is similiar to fuhsah while north African is mixed with French and berber dialect so it can sound more rough/harsh if that what he means. In some places in Saudi or like Yemen it's harder to understand.


None of the Arab states speak Classical Arabic, all have a dialect they use...and how to sound to the ear it’s a matter of getting use to..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@karamany98 
Do you have an instagram i can contact you on my friend?


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Hijazi Arabic is not included here, but some Arab said that Hijazi speaks softer Arabic, is that true bro ??



Well, it kinda is if you take the Saudi Arabian fella's dialogue. Then Hizaji Arabic (which essentially is GCC Arabic to put it in PDF terms lol) and is basically the predominant, Saudi Arabian Arabic spoken through the entire western portion of SA and the eastern portion as well where you can include all the Emirati Arabic and even large portions of Yemeni Arabic. The only slight variations would be Omani and Bahrain Arabic but for me, when I listen to all of that (and being from Egypt), it's pretty inclusive as it's all very connected to Hizaji Arabic.

So just because that fella doesn't say "Hejazi" specifically doesn't mean it's not spoken there when it's predominantly the main Arabic for Saudi Arabia and all the ones I mentioned.

But what's funny about much of what you hear in these videos, is the outside influence of wherever some of those people are living. You can easily pick up on some of that kind of thing if you listen enough and have lived it through your life. For example, you can clearly hear the French in the Moroccan Arabic which is VERY STRANGE for this kid and million other Arabs will tell you the same thing. The Lebanese fella's Arabic might be close to Shamy or Lubnany, but you can tell wherever he is, his Arabic is influenced by whatever predominant language he speaks since I've been to Lebanon several times in my 54 years and both my brothers were in boarding school there, the pure Lebanese is much more fluent and with a lot more "Shamy" influence than what that fella was speaking. Same with the Saudi fella. You can tell he even pronounced the Franco/Arabic in the Moroccan girl's speech very well. And so the Arabic they're speaking is perfectly fine for what it is. Just don't try too hard to "authenticate" any precise Arabic regional dialects from these youngsters is all I would say.

Then you have what is really something rather interesting in that Egyptian Arabic (and you can clearly hear it with that girl speaking as if she is right out of Boolak El Dakroor in southern Cairo!) but Egyptian Arabic is like none other. It is probably the most colloquial form of Arabic spoken out of all the countries and directly over the border from us, our Palestinian brothers and sisters' speak an Arabic that I would say is much closer to Shamy Arabic than our Egyptian. But once you have official statements being made on television or the news etc., even our Egyptian Arabic turns into its own form of classical Arabic that is much closer to a combination of the others.

That's really why you'll see those kids either get it 100% right away, or not understand it whatsoever just like what was happening in that video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it kinda is if you take the Saudi Arabian fella's dialogue. Then Hizaji Arabic (which essentially is GCC Arabic to put it in PDF terms lol) and is basically the predominant, Saudi Arabian Arabic spoken through the entire western portion of SA and the eastern portion as well where you can include all the Emirati Arabic and even large portions of Yemeni Arabic. The only slight variations would be Omani and Bahrain Arabic but for me, when I listen to all of that (and being from Egypt), it's pretty inclusive as it's all very connected to Hizaji Arabic.
> 
> So just because that fella doesn't say "Hejazi" specifically doesn't mean it's not spoken there when it's predominantly the main Arabic for Saudi Arabia and all the ones I mentioned.
> 
> But what's funny about much of what you hear in these videos, is the outside influence of wherever some of those people are living. You can easily pick up on some of that kind of thing if you listen enough and have lived it through your life. For example, you can clearly hear the French in the Moroccan Arabic which is VERY STRANGE for this kid and million other Arabs will tell you the same thing. The Lebanese fella's Arabic might be close to Shamy or Lubnany, but you can tell wherever he is, his Arabic is influenced by whatever predominant language he speaks since I've been to Lebanon several times in my 54 years and both my brothers were in boarding school there, the pure Lebanese is much more fluent and with a lot more "Shamy" influence than what that fella was speaking. Same with the Saudi fella. You can tell he even pronounced the Franco/Arabic in the Moroccan girl's speech very well. And so the Arabic they're speaking is perfectly fine for what it is. Just don't try too hard to "authenticate" any precise Arabic regional dialects from these youngsters is all I would say.
> 
> Then you have what is really something rather interesting in that Egyptian Arabic (and you can clearly hear it with that girl speaking as if she is right out of Boolak El Dakroor in southern Cairo!) but Egyptian Arabic is like none other. It is probably the most colloquial form of Arabic spoken out of all the countries and directly over the border from us, our Palestinian brothers and sisters' speak an Arabic that I would say is much closer to Shamy Arabic than our Egyptian. But once you have official statements being made on television or the news etc., even our Egyptian Arabic turns into its own form of classical Arabic that is much closer to a combination of the others.
> 
> That's really why you'll see those kids either get it 100% right away, or not understand it whatsoever just like what was happening in that video.



Nice, thanks for the explanation, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Puts the size of some of these amazing statues the ancient Egyptians carved out of stone into perspective. The engineering is most impressive in many of these cases, more so than the art or message itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Arguably the most recognized name and area in the entire Nile Delta in Egypt...Al Fayoum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Not sure if any of you fellas have either been to Egypt and visited the museum or traveled to Luxor to see the tomb of King Tutankhamun and his rather impressive sarcophagus and all the gold artifacts that belong to him including his famous golden mask. The amount of solid gold on this thing is unbelievable, along with (I think that's what it is lol) solid turquoise stone in that blue material. But what is more impressive is the craftmanship done on this thing in honor of the 21 year old and last king and ruler of his family and the 18'th dynasty of Egypt, ~ Circa 1334 – 1325 BC 







The mask was not part of the earlier world tour of King Tut's treasures and the most recent one from 2005 - 2011 and unfortunately it won't be part of the exhibit on the current tour which started last year I believe and will last through 2022 when it returns to Egypt. The tour started in Los Angeles I believe and will cut through Europe etc. so if you're interested, check the schedule on this current tour although I'm sure it's affected by the virus impact. The mask is staying in Egypt due to it's fragility and some visible damage that they're worried could get worst with all the moving of traveling.

This is his inner-most sarcophagus. Last time I saw it was in Luxor in his tomb but that was a loooong time ago. A lot of gold on this bad boy. I couldn't imagine what the value of such a thing would be.






This is the same sarcophagus as it was opened for the first time in 1923 (I believe) by Howard Carter who discovered the tomb also. Next step is Tutankhamun's mummy inside that coffin. 

Hard to tell in the black & white pic if there was any gold visible at this time from all the dirt and dust and whatever else in on the coffin that might've obscured the precious metal, but it looks like a tar-like substance that he's removing and the gold is becoming visible. 






Due to his popularity, King Tut has earned his own, dedicated 2 chambers just for him and his artifacts and history telling in the new, grand museum to open next year in the new, administrative capital of Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Happy 2021 to the Arab community which no longer exists on this forum, remember to always export Arabism to your surroundings in any shape and form, be it cultural, linguistic or in the shape of our cuisine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

camelguy said:


> Happy 2021 to the Arab community which no longer exists on this forum, remember to always export Arabism to your surroundings in any shape and form, be it cultural, linguistic or in the shape of our cuisine.


When Arabs have something other than blood and mayhem..to export ..we may listen..now , your not worth a maybe look..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ceylal said:


> When Arabs have something other than blood and mayhem..to export ..we may listen..now , your not worth a maybe look..



The thing is the neighbors of Arabs are evil, this is why exporting mayhem to them isn't bad.


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Happy new year to you camelguy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Guys, look like there is some problem within Saudi education system and it is quite weird for such a wealthy country.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saudi Arabia Saudi Arabia is a wealthy oil-based economy in Arabia. GDP per capita was $19,587 in 2020 leaving it comfortably in the upper income group. It has a young, fast-growing population of 34.8 million in 2020, rising at 1.7% per annum.

Saudi Arabia used to be the world’s top oil producer but shale oil production in the US has left it far behind, contesting second place with Russia. With fossil fuels likely to be used less in future, the task is to diversify – in 2018 42% of GDP was from the oil sector.

*Diversification is hampered by the difficulty in doing business – the country ranks 62nd despite a range of initiatives – and low levels of education achievement. Saudi Arabia ranks in the 5 worst of the 78 countries studied on: reading, mathematics, science, attendance at kindergarten, skipping classes, IT and divergence between girls and boys according to the PISA tests. *

Meanwhile, lower oil prices have played havoc with public finances. As recently as 2013, the Saudis had positive assets as a share of GDP of 50.8% of GDP. By 2020 this had turned into a net debt of 16.8% of GDP and is forecast to hit 26% by 2023. GDP fell by 5.4% in 2020, partly from Covid-19 and partly from cutting back oil production in an attempt to hold up prices.






Our Services | Centre for Economics and Business Research


Economics is the tool we use to open the can....then we focus on the heart of the matter. Cebr provides business solutions, using economics as a means to an end. Based on detailed and robust forecasts and analysis, we help clients: Take informed decisions; Establish themselves as ‘thought...




cebr.com





I can say their defense spending around 68 billion USD per year is very ridiculous. They should spend around 25-30 billion USD and this figure I believe will still keep Saudi military quite strong while the rest should be spend on some thing more productive.


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Guys, look like there is some problem within Saudi education system and it is quite weird for such a wealthy country.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Saudi Arabia Saudi Arabia is a wealthy oil-based economy in Arabia. GDP per capita was $19,587 in 2020 leaving it comfortably in the upper income group. It has a young, fast-growing population of 34.8 million in 2020, rising at 1.7% per annum.
> 
> Saudi Arabia used to be the world’s top oil producer but shale oil production in the US has left it far behind, contesting second place with Russia. With fossil fuels likely to be used less in future, the task is to diversify – in 2018 42% of GDP was from the oil sector.
> 
> *Diversification is hampered by the difficulty in doing business – the country ranks 62nd despite a range of initiatives – and low levels of education achievement. Saudi Arabia ranks in the 5 worst of the 78 countries studied on: reading, mathematics, science, attendance at kindergarten, skipping classes, IT and divergence between girls and boys according to the PISA tests. *
> 
> Meanwhile, lower oil prices have played havoc with public finances. As recently as 2013, the Saudis had positive assets as a share of GDP of 50.8% of GDP. By 2020 this had turned into a net debt of 16.8% of GDP and is forecast to hit 26% by 2023. GDP fell by 5.4% in 2020, partly from Covid-19 and partly from cutting back oil production in an attempt to hold up prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Services | Centre for Economics and Business Research
> 
> 
> Economics is the tool we use to open the can....then we focus on the heart of the matter. Cebr provides business solutions, using economics as a means to an end. Based on detailed and robust forecasts and analysis, we help clients: Take informed decisions; Establish themselves as ‘thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say their defense spending around 68 billion USD per year is very ridiculous. They should spend around 25-30 billion USD and this figure I believe will still keep Saudi military quite strong while the rest should be spend on some thing more productive.



Indos, do you have a functioning link with all that educational data you posted? That link at the bottom of your post isn't functioning and seems to be a link on macroeconomics of somewhere but not sure if it has anything to do with the education system and rankings and data that you posted. Can you post the link with the educational info again? Thanks, man.


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Indos, do you have a functioning link with all that educational data you posted? That link at the bottom of your post isn't functioning and seems to be a link on macroeconomics of somewhere but not sure if it has anything to do with the education system and rankings and data that you posted. Can you post the link with the educational info again? Thanks, man.



Yup, the link suddenly cannot be accessed but that is CEBR economic prediction and Saudi projection is in page 190, only one page. I think you can try to access it again maybe Tomorrow. That CEBR prediction is the one that is used by many media and Chinese and Vietnamese PDF member have posted the news in here.

There is no educational data, they only make some sort of brief summary, only 1 page for each country. Here I give you the whole of the page (minus Saudi GDP table) since I have already downloaded the whole file;

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saudi Arabia Saudi Arabia is a wealthy oil-based economy in Arabia. GDP per capita was $19,587 in 2020 leaving it comfortably in the upper income group. It has a young, fast-growing population of 34.8 million in 2020, rising at 1.7% per annum.

Saudi Arabia used to be the world’s top oil producer but shale oil production in the US has left it far behind, contesting second place with Russia. With fossil fuels likely to be used less in future, the task is to diversify – in 2018 42% of GDP was from the oil sector.

Diversification is hampered by the difficulty in doing business – the country ranks 62nd despite a range of initiatives – and low levels of education achievement. Saudi Arabia ranks in the 5 worst of the 78 countries studied on: reading, mathematics, science, attendance at kindergarten, skipping classes, IT and divergence between girls and boys according to the PISA tests.

Meanwhile, lower oil prices have played havoc with public finances. As recently as 2013, the Saudis had positive assets as a share of GDP of 50.8% of GDP. By 2020 this had turned into a net debt of 16.8% of GDP and is forecast to hit 26% by 2023. GDP fell by 5.4% in 2020, partly from Covid-19 and partly from cutting back oil production in an attempt to hold up prices.

Peace with Israel could transform Saudi Arabia. Israel will provide the tech to support the Saudi economy. On this basis we have uprated the prospects for Saudi growth. We are now predicting growth at an average annual rate of 2.9% from 2021-25 and 2.3% from 2026-35. On this basis, Saudi Arabia rises two places in the league table from 19th to 17th in 2035.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I cannot get the table though but there is news showing top 20 countries where Saudi is also included.











Vietnam to become world’s 19th largest economy by 2035: CEBR







m.hanoitimes.vn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is a Saudi Arabian that change citizenship into Indonesian. He is an Ulama and recently passed away due to Covid. It shows it is not difficult to migrate to Indonesia, particularly from Muslim countries. There are also many other example like Syrian and white American Muslim as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> This is a Saudi Arabian that change citizenship into Indonesian. He is an Ulama and recently passed away due to Covid. It shows it is not difficult to migrate to Indonesia, particularly from Muslim countries. There are also many other example like Syrian and white American Muslim as well.



when i searched my yemeni tribe name in arabic and english on facebook , i saw thousands of results , most were in Indonesia   they looked Arab , but spoke very little Arabic

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Abu Dhabi said:


> when i searched my yemeni tribe name in arabic and english on facebook , i saw thousands of results , most were in Indonesia   they looked Arab , but spoke very little Arabic



Yup, there are many Arab Indonesian here, there is potential President, One of Parliament leaders, well Known Journalist, even funny host/comedian 

The guy with black cloth is Ramzi, Arab Indonesian. He and his friend want to meet President without using proper protocol LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Indos said:


> Yup, there are many Arab Indonesian here, there is potential President, One of Parliament leaders, well Known Journalist, even funny host/comedian
> 
> The guy with black cloth is Ramzi, Arab Indonesian. He and his friend want to meet President without using proper protocol LOL



it is clear that ramzi has mixed blood from Indonesia. You will find many of them in KSA too btw.

I remember once i chatted with this guy from Indonesia with my tribe name. He was 100% Arab but he was not able to type back or understand me in Arabic. So we typed in English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Yup, there are many Arab Indonesian here, there is potential President, One of Parliament leaders, well Known Journalist, even funny host/comedian
> 
> The guy with black cloth is Ramzi, Arab Indonesian. He and his friend want to meet President without using proper protocol LOL



This Presidential Palace is located in Bogor, a city next to Jakarta. The main Presidential Palace is actually located in Jakarta, near Monash monument and Istiqlal Mosque. Jokowi like to stay in Bogor Palace while the other President from Soekarno until Susilo Bambang Yudoyono prefer staying in Merdeka Palace in Jakarta.

This is the continuation of the story where Jokowi bring Ramzi and his friends around Bogor Palace while driving a golf car. This palace also has many deer collection that lives freely inside the Palace complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Abu Dhabi bro, the singer I think is Arab Indonesian

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

@Falcon29 Palestinian National player will play for Indonesian football club, Persib Bandung.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The cafe of Arabization, I would have a permanent seat there

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

How is everyone doing? Any new goals? Vacations? Many members have left it seems, but would be cool if they stop by and say hi in this thread. 

This is for you @camelguy , our resurgence has begun:




\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Falcon29 said:


> How is everyone doing? Any new goals? Vacations? Many members have left it seems, but would be cool if they stop by and say hi in this thread.
> 
> This is for you @camelguy , our resurgence has begun:
> 
> 
> 
> \



I wish to quit this place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> I wish to quit this place


I Arabized and have married my first 100 wives.

I collect reverse dowry to achieve Arabization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

camelguy said:


> I wish to quit this place



Don't, you are loved here. I can deal with that whole gang on my own if I had more time. They thank each others posts a lot to make it seem like they number more than what they really are, but don't let it phase you. If you wish, just remain active in this section and avoid more serious sections.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

@Philip the Arab 






Whoever made this song must be punished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> @Philip the Arab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever made this song must be punished


Kurds should have been forcefully Arabized.


BTW

@camelguy
I hope UAE can help Iraq rebuild the armed forces with anti majoosi weapons in the future.


https://www.alittihad.ae/news/الإمارات/4165822/الرئيس-التنفيذي-لشركة-هالكن-التابعة-لإيدج-لـ--الاتحاد---تأهي

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gongrats to Tunisia! Ahmad Alhafnoui wins Gold in the men's 400 meter freestyle swimming competition. This was a true test of endurance man I got tired just watching the first 100 meters!!! Good for this young man and for Tunisia!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419244339637673984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The most iconic sculpture and sarcophagus and mask in the history of mankind is being moved from its longtime home at Cairo Museum to its new home at the new administrative capital and one of the most modern and state of the art museums for the rest of its life. The same is happening to the oldest known ship in the world in Khufu's ship which had always had its home near the Pyramids on the Giza grounds in a special building that was built around exactly where it was found. A truly remarkable piece of history that you really can't appreciate unless you see it first hand. This is the same relocating that they did to many of the famous mummies that got nothing but ignorant ragging on here on pdf as these people didn't understand that they were being exhibited at a much better location ands had nothing to do with kefir and non-Islamic traditions. This is called historical preservation tht only the ignoramuses' wouldn't understand.











The impeccable treasure gleaming after receiving it's due cleaning.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423772958481342464




Al Arabiya English
@AlArabiya_Eng

#Egypt has transported the Pharaoh Khufu’s intact solar boat dating back some 4,600 years to the country’s soon to be unveiled grand museum, the antiquities ministry says.








Egypt has transported the Pharaoh Khufu’s intact solar boat dating back some 4,600 years to the country’s soon to be unveiled grand museum, the antiquities ministry said on Saturday.

*For the latest headlines, follow our Google News channel online or via the app.*

Solar boats were buried in pits next to royal burial chambers in the belief that they would transport the departed into the afterlife.





A photo shows a view of the relocation process of the Solar Barque of Pharaoh Khufu (Cheops) as it is moved from the Giza Pyramids Necropolis to its new resting place at the nearby Grand Egyptian Museum. (AFP)











The original building was fantastic but this new location should be better and help preserve it a lot longer and better.






Cairo’s Great Pyramid -- also known as the Pyramid of Cheops -- is the largest of the three Giza pyramids and houses Khufu’s tomb.

“After... crossing the streets of Giza on a smart vehicle, the first boat of King Khufu discovered in 1954 at the southern corner of the Great Pyramid has terminated its long journey to the Grand Egyptian Museum (GEM),” a ministry statement said.







The mummy of King Ramesses IX is transported in a convoy from the Egyptian Museum in Tahrir to the National Museum of Egyptian Civilization in Fustat, in Cairo, Egypt April 3, 2021. (Reuters)
The boat was commissioned by Khufu, a Fourth Dynasty monarch who ruled during the Old Kingdom.
The ministry boasted that the 42-meter (138-foot) long and 20-ton solar boat is “the biggest and oldest organic artifact made of wood, in the history of humanity”.
Its journey on a special remote-controlled vehicle imported from Belgium began late on Friday and took 10 hours, the official MENA news agency reported.






Technicians preparing the Solar Barque of Pharaoh Khufu (Cheops) as it is relocated from its old museum adjacent to the Great Pyramid to the nearby Grand Egyptian Museum. (AFP)
Egypt has touted the anticipated opening of the GEM at the Giza plateau, home to the famed pyramids, as an important archaeological landmark housing its most precious antiquities.
The vessel was transported intact on its 7.5-kilometer journey, and is set to be one of the star exhibits when the new museum opens.
It had been on display near the Great Pyramid.
Egypt has pinned its hopes on a series of recent archaeological discoveries to revive its vital but ailing tourism sector which has suffered multiple shocks, from the 2011 uprising to today’s coronavirus pandemic.






A view of the relocation process of the Solar Barque of Pharaoh Khufu (Cheops) as it is moved from the Giza Pyramids Necropolis to its new resting place at the nearby Grand Egyptian Museum. (AFP)

In April, authorities moved the mummified remains of 22 pharaohs from Cairo’s iconic Egyptian Museum in a grandiose ceremony to the National Museum of Egyptian Civilisation in the city.
In a carefully choreographed televised event, President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi greeted the coffins that included the mummies of Ramses II and Queen Hatshepsut.
*Read more:
Egyptian mummies of kings and queens paraded through Cairo on way to new museum
Meet Egyptian soprano Laura Mekhail, Bocelli-Jameel scholarship winner
Italian hospital uses CT scan to unveil secrets of Egyptian mummy*
Get the latest stories from AlArabiya on Google News.

Egypt transports Pharaoh Khufu’s boat to new grand museum | Al Arabiya English

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

If any Egyptians here 

What's your views on that Muhammad Ramadan guy? 

I heard he is controversial but for some reason I like his movies/shows a good singer too

A Born entertainer


----------



## Gomig-21

Congrats to the Egyptian Athletes who competed in the Tokyo 2020 Olympics and made the country very proud with several medals including Gold in women's karate and Ahmed El Ghengy with Silver in the grueling indoor pentathlon. Mabrouk aleina! 👍 👍 🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬











Rania A. Al Mashat

@RaniaAlMashat
It’s been quite the 2 weeks; filled with applause & pride for #Egypt



at the #TokyoOlympics. Congrats to Feryal Abdelaziz



in karate, Ahmed ElGendy



in the modern pentathlon, & Hedaya Malak, Seif Eissa, Mohamed El Sayed, & Giana Farouk



in taekwondo, wrestling, & karate.


















Women's synchronized swimming came as a HUGE surprise considering the attire required for the sport. Shows maybe Egypt is moving in a different path under Sisi and more secular in many ways. Such an event would've been banned under that balls scratching lowlife Morsi and equestrian event? I had no idea Egypt had a competition in that event and it makes total sense as Arabian horses are the best in the world and Egypt posseses millions of horses capable of many of these routines and then some. MashaAllah.

Egyptian referees who participated in the events.






I congratulate the Egyptian people on the achievement achieved by Egypt in the “Tokyo 2020” Olympics, where Egypt won 6 medals during these competitions, the largest number of medals in the history of its participation in the Olympic Games.




















Egypt's handball team just loses to the great team of Spain for Bronze medal but nothing to be ashamed of, they played a GREAT game and lost by only 2 goals in the final game. They are also African Champions of 2021 so they'll be just fine!











Entering the Kings Hall The glory of queens.. Our girls from the beginning of their review today They got 77 points! A fantastic score in an otherwise almost impossible competition to break into the top three! But this is just absolutely fantastic!






@Indos, show Indonesia's accomplishments here, my brother. We're all Muslims and we don't mind sharing on the same thread so post away, my good sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Congrats to the Egyptian Athletes who competed in the Tokyo 2020 Olympics and made the country very proud with several medals including Gold in women's karate and Ahmed El Ghengy with Silver in the grueling indoor pentathlon. Mabrouk aleina! 👍 👍 🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬🇪🇬
> 
> View attachment 768424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rania A. Al Mashat
> @RaniaAlMashat
> It’s been quite the 2 weeks; filled with applause & pride for #Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> at the #TokyoOlympics. Congrats to Feryal Abdelaziz
> 
> 
> 
> in karate, Ahmed ElGendy
> 
> 
> 
> in the modern pentathlon, & Hedaya Malak, Seif Eissa, Mohamed El Sayed, & Giana Farouk
> 
> 
> 
> in taekwondo, wrestling, & karate.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 768418
> 
> 
> View attachment 768419
> 
> 
> View attachment 768428
> 
> 
> Women's synchronized swimming came as a HUGE surprise considering the attire required for the sport. Shows maybe Egypt is moving in a different path under Sisi and more secular in many ways. Such an event would've been banned under that balls scratching lowlife Morsi and equestrian event? I had no idea Egypt had a competition in that event and it makes total sense as Arabian horses are the best in the world and Egypt posseses millions of horses capable of many of these routines and then some. MashaAllah.
> 
> Egyptian referees who participated in the events.
> 
> View attachment 768421
> 
> 
> I congratulate the Egyptian people on the achievement achieved by Egypt in the “Tokyo 2020” Olympics, where Egypt won 6 medals during these competitions, the largest number of medals in the history of its participation in the Olympic Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 768422
> 
> View attachment 768423
> 
> 
> Egypt's handball team just loses to the great team of Spain for Bronze medal but nothing to be ashamed of, they played a GREAT game and lost by only 2 goals in the final game. They are also African Champions of 2021 so they'll be just fine!
> 
> View attachment 768427
> 
> 
> View attachment 768425
> 
> 
> Entering the Kings Hall The glory of queens.. Our girls from the beginning of their review today They got 77 points! A fantastic score in an otherwise almost impossible competition to break into the top three! But this is just absolutely fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 768426
> 
> 
> @Indos, show Indonesia's accomplishments here, my brother. We're all Muslims and we don't mind sharing on the same thread so post away, my good sir!



OK brother @Gomig-21

Our medals are taken by

1. Gold

Apriliani Rahayu/Greysa Proli






2. Silver

Eko Yuli






3 Bronze

Anthony Ginting






Windy Cantika Aisyah






Rahmat Erwin Abdullah






Memorable event, we are among Asian best sprinters who compete in Olympics

Men

Muhammad Zohri






Women

Alvin Tehuipory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Outstanding, @Indos ! Thanks for that awesome post. Indonesia is full of very disciplined youth and this new generation looks like it's primed to create a perfect balance between personal and national achievement. Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

This guy has really turned the Arab world on its head in a great way, but especially Egyptian people. He's made the entire population of 105+ million exceptionally proud. When an individual gains such stardom in the most popular sport in the world; a super difficult status to achieve as everyone can imagine and then has moments like this occur on a regular basis whenever they conditions present themselves is only an affirmation of that success.

This is really something else! @The SC @Falcon29 @Philip the Arab @Indos is this typically the kind of reaction reserved for people such as Pele, Maradona, Messi? Did those super stars ever receive such fandom appreciation as this, even? I don't recall if they did to be honest. And the first two in that short list are legends of a historical level. This here is truly something else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438613088266297349

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> This guy has really turned the Arab world on its head in a great way, but especially Egyptian people. He's made the entire population of 105+ million exceptionally proud. When an individual gains such stardom in the most popular sport in the world; a super difficult status to achieve as everyone can imagine and then has moments like this occur on a regular basis whenever they conditions present themselves is only an affirmation of that success.
> 
> This is really something else! @The SC @Falcon29 @Philip the Arab @Indos is this typically the kind of reaction reserved for people such as Pele, Maradona, Messi? Did those super stars ever receive such fandom appreciation as this, even? I don't recall if they did to be honest. And the first two in that short list are legends of a historical level. This here is truly something else.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438613088266297349



Muhammad Salah is also wellknown in Indonesia as football is our most popular sport. It is unfortunate that he was not really fit when Egypt played in World Cup

Indonesia also has players playing in foreign countries like Malaysia, South Korea, and Europe

This is our national player playing in striker position and played in Europe

Egy Maulana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> This guy has really turned the Arab world on its head in a great way, but especially Egyptian people. He's made the entire population of 105+ million exceptionally proud. When an individual gains such stardom in the most popular sport in the world; a super difficult status to achieve as everyone can imagine and then has moments like this occur on a regular basis whenever they conditions present themselves is only an affirmation of that success.
> 
> This is really something else! @The SC @Falcon29 @Philip the Arab @Indos is this typically the kind of reaction reserved for people such as Pele, Maradona, Messi? Did those super stars ever receive such fandom appreciation as this, even? I don't recall if they did to be honest. And the first two in that short list are legends of a historical level. This here is truly something else.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438613088266297349



He's truly an inspiration bro, I remember when he was first gaining momentum in the soccer league and everyone was excited to follow him. Even more when he plays with Egypt during the international tournaments. It's a shame in the US we don't really cover soccer as much as we should. Football(NFL) is the huge thing here. Basketball get's covered a lot too but it ain't fun to watch anymore. Btw apparently the world cup is in Qatar next year, does this mean he will represent Egypt there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Muhammad Salah is also wellknown in Indonesia as football is our most popular sport. It is unfortunate that he was not really fit when Egypt played in World Cup
> 
> Indonesia also has players playing in foreign countries like Malaysia, South Korea, and Europe
> 
> This is our national player playing in striker position and played in Europe
> 
> Egy Maulana
> 
> View attachment 778783




Outstanding. I think he got taken out by some nitwit on Portugal, maybe? Took him down and hurt his arm and shoulder in the first match they played, IIRC. 

It really is an inspirational thing like @Falcon29 said that these players do so well in not only the sport, but representing their country of origin while carrying themselves in an excellent manner, while at the same time, making an entire, ginormous population so proud of them.

His first name is very interesting; it's like half of Egypt lol!  👍



Falcon29 said:


> He's truly an inspiration bro, I remember when he was first gaining momentum in the soccer league and everyone was excited to follow him. Even more when he plays with Egypt during the international tournaments. It's a shame in the US we don't really cover soccer as much as we should. Football(NFL) is the huge thing here. Basketball get's covered a lot too but it ain't fun to watch anymore. Btw apparently the world cup is in Qatar next year, does this mean he will represent Egypt there?



I think he has said that he won't be playing for the Egyptian national team anymore because it was just too much or something like that. I think he just didn't want to play with a team that wasn't coached well and most of all, didn't have the same caliber players that he's used to on Liverpool. I don't blame him one bit TBH. Why play with a bunch of goonigoogoos who will bring you down to their level? 100% pass from me.

Huge NFL fans here because of what Tom Brady has done for our New England Patriots. Your Detroit Lions should have a much better team this year also. But yeah, 6 championships and 9 super bowl appearances in just the last 20 years was like living a pair of dream decades, man. But yes, I totally agree and the MLS is actually getting better year after year and has its own niche of fans, but I don't think it will ever break into the top 4 main sports of the NFL, MLB, NBA and NHL. Even NASCAR which might have the largest fan base between all sports still hasn't broken into that top four in popularity. It's really interesting and even with the growing field of women's soccer which have played unbelievably and I think they won the gold in the Olympic if I'm not mistaken, still can't push the sport into the main limelight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> I think he has said that he won't be playing for the Egyptian national team anymore because it was just too much or something like that. I think he just didn't want to play with a team that wasn't coached well and most of all, didn't have the same caliber players that he's used to on Liverpool. I don't blame him one bit TBH. Why play with a bunch of goonigoogoos who will bring you down to their level? 100% pass from me.



I don't blame him either but I imagine his fanbase will pressure him into representing Egypt during the world cup. 



> Huge NFL fans here because of what Tom Brady has done for our New England Patriots.



You're a Brady fan bro ....








> Your Detroit Lions should have a much better team this year also.



Nah, we will be bad as usual. I've been saying forever now we should sell this qawaad team and quit from nfl. Fans keep going to the games and delaying the inevitable, though. 



> But yeah, 6 championships and 9 super bowl appearances in just the last 20 years was like living a pair of dream decades, man. But yes, I totally agree and the MLS is actually getting better year after year and has its own niche of fans, but I don't think it will ever break into the top 4 main sports of the NFL, MLB, NBA and NHL. Even NASCAR which might have the largest fan base between all sports still hasn't broken into that top four in popularity. It's really interesting and even with the growing field of women's soccer which have played unbelievably and I think they won the gold in the Olympic if I'm not mistaken, still can't push the sport into the main limelight.



Agree with what you said, I wonder if Nascar dies out when they have to go all-electric. Kind of defeats the purpose of the experience, no? Soccer for me catches my attention but only in the World Cups. NHL I still can't stomach but MLB and Golf can be really fun to watch during the right moods.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

There is no sticky Qatar thread in this forum so I just posted it in here :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439290611572563968


----------



## Foinikas

Salam al...wait I'm not Arab. Sorry,wrong place! 😋

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Salam al...wait I'm not Arab. Sorry,wrong place! 😋



Welcome welcome welcome, man. It doesn't matter and especially these days where Greece is so welcomed in the Arab world that you folks are considered part of us whether you like it or not lmao. And I don't even need to mention it but with the history of Greece & Egypt and the current relationship (diplomatically, militarily & socially) it's almost like we're blood brothers & sisters. 

Heck you guys were using our LHDs last year during Medusa exercise like it was yours! No one else is allowed -- in that manner -- to come near our 2 Mistrals let alone land their choppers on them and bring in armored vehicles and troops and make landings & takeoffs etc. But you guys were buzzing off those things with your Apaches and naval special forces etc. I was blown away. The only thing I think you weren't doing was navigating and captaining the ships loool. If that isn't trust in a relationship that is at it's peak and best time, I don't know what would define that! 

Related to that which surprised me to some extent is how the Greek Apache pilots (without much training from Egyptian Ka-52 pilots) seemed to immediately and very skillfully land and takeoff from the deck of the two ships, despite the Hellenic Navy not having any helicopter carriers, yet. 

People might think it's not that complicated, but there is a special process they have to undergo during both, landings and takeoffs which entails hovering at a certain altitude off and to the side of the ship and the landing spot away from the deck and actually over the water. Then move sideways at that specific altitude (which is something like 15-20 meters or so to line up over the marked, circle spot and once lined up, land as softly as possible. The exact reverse for takeoff. But the Greek pilots were doing it perfectly right off the bat, right away under both ship's navigational states [ships still & ships cruising] the latter of course much more difficult.

So that was definitely impressive that it seemed the Greek pilots were probably experienced from previous exercises and exact training with other forces like the French and US etc.

And you folks just signed quite the pact with Saudi Arabia a few weeks ago, no? I think there was also a UAE one somewhere in the midst of all that so you're GreekoArabio!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> You're a Brady fan bro ....



Well yeah, ma man! How could I not be?! The guy played for our team and is the GOAT, right? I'm certainly not surprised by the anti-Brady sentiments that exist outside of our fanbase since he doesn't/didn't play for their teams. But if and when he's playing for their teams, they would love him in a heartbeat.

How could you not at least respect the one QB who certainly wears the crown of the "greatest of all time" in the NFL even if he doesn't play on your team. AND, to leave the Pats and go to Tampa Bay and not only take them to the super bowl right away in the first year, but also win it!!!!!!!! I mean, this is unprecedented, ma bro! Huge respect at least, no? OH yeah, I almost forgot, he also did all of this at the age of 44!!!!!

They asked him last week how much longer he thinks he'll play and he said he'd like to play until he's 50 LOL! I wouldn't doubt if he pulls it off. I just can't believe the Pats let him go. New guy "Mac Jones" is looking amazing and the Pats might've scored big time on drafting this kid. Another Brady maybe. Or close to it since I don't think there will ever be another Tom Brady, ma bro. What's up with the chagrin distain ya Rayis? lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Welcome welcome welcome, man. It doesn't matter and especially these days where Greece is so welcomed in the Arab world that you folks are considered part of us whether you like it or not lmao. And I don't even need to mention it but with the history of Greece & Egypt and the current relationship (diplomatically, militarily & socially) it's almost like we're blood brothers & sisters.
> 
> Heck you guys were using our LHDs last year during Medusa exercise like it was yours! No one else is allowed -- in that manner -- to come near our 2 Mistrals let alone land their choppers on them and bring in armored vehicles and troops and make landings & takeoffs etc. But you guys were buzzing off those things with your Apaches and naval special forces etc. I was blown away. The only thing I think you weren't doing was navigating and captaining the ships loool. If that isn't trust in a relationship that is at it's peak and best time, I don't know what would define that!
> 
> Related to that which surprised me to some extent is how the Greek Apache pilots (without much training from Egyptian Ka-52 pilots) seemed to immediately and very skillfully land and takeoff from the deck of the two ships, despite the Hellenic Navy not having any helicopter carriers, yet.
> 
> People might think it's not that complicated, but there is a special process they have to undergo during both, landings and takeoffs which entails hovering at a certain altitude off and to the side of the ship and the landing spot away from the deck and actually over the water. Then move sideways at that specific altitude (which is something like 15-20 meters or so to line up over the marked, circle spot and once lined up, land as softly as possible. The exact reverse for takeoff. But the Greek pilots were doing it perfectly right off the bat, right away under both ship's navigational states [ships still & ships cruising] the latter of course much more difficult.
> 
> So that was definitely impressive that it seemed the Greek pilots were probably experienced from previous exercises and exact training with other forces like the French and US etc.
> 
> And you folks just signed quite the pact with Saudi Arabia a few weeks ago, no? I think there was also a UAE one somewhere in the midst of all that so you're GreekoArabio!



Weynak ya Misry? 🤜🤛 Yes those excercises were epic from what they said on TV here too,back then. And they were surprised that only us were allowed to use the Mistrals. Did you see footage of the new exercises between Greece,Egypt,Saudi Arabia and UAE?
Lots of exercises coming up. 

Yeah our guys have trained with French and Americans a lot. And the Egyptian Air Force has an incredible inventory now. I mean look at all the jet fighters and attack helicopters you guys have. Certain neighbors should take that in mind!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Weynak ya Misry? 🤜🤛 Yes those excercises were epic from what they said on TV here too,back then. And they were surprised that only us were allowed to use the Mistrals. Did you see footage of the new exercises between Greece,Egypt,Saudi Arabia and UAE?



Yes, a few of the joint SFO pics have surfaced.

































Foinikas said:


> Lots of exercises coming up.
> 
> Yeah our guys have trained with French and Americans a lot. And the Egyptian Air Force has an incredible inventory now. I mean look at all the jet fighters and attack helicopters you guys have. Certain neighbors should take that in mind!



And when you get your Rafales, we'll see a lot more very cool joint action.

Look at these three loool. They're like BFFs lmao. Greek, Egyptian and Cypriot foreign ministers are like best friends. You gotta love it.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, a few of the joint SFO pics have surfaced.
> 
> View attachment 780024
> 
> 
> View attachment 780025
> 
> 
> View attachment 780026
> 
> 
> View attachment 780027
> 
> 
> View attachment 780028
> 
> 
> View attachment 780029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you get your Rafales, we'll see a lot more very cool joint action.
> 
> Look at these three loool. They're like BFFs lmao. Greek, Egyptian and Cypriot foreign ministers are like best friends. You gotta love it.
> 
> View attachment 780023


I saw that exercise on the news,it was very cinematic. Chinooks and humvees and bikes and crazy stuff. Special forces landing and everything!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> I saw that exercise on the news,it was very cinematic. Chinooks and humvees and bikes and crazy stuff. Special forces landing and everything!



Look at this beauty!  






I'm reading the super excitement out of Greece all over Twitter it's awesome. Neighbors must be crapping their pants, bro lol!


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 781706
> 
> 
> I'm reading the super excitement out of Greece all over Twitter it's awesome. Neighbors must be crapping their pants, bro lol!


They say they will soon have their own 5th generation stealth fighter,TFX and MIUS and their own indigenous AESA radar. When it comes to the navy,they talk about the Istanbul class and the TF-2000. 
Do you know that there were members here who claimed Turkey can defeat Egypt in a war? Egypt! Meanwhile hundreds of their air force officers and pilots were sacked and they are stocking up spare parts on their F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> They say they will soon have their own 5th generation stealth fighter,TFX and MIUS and their own indigenous AESA radar. When it comes to the navy,they talk about the Istanbul class and the TF-2000.
> Do you know that there were members here who claimed Turkey can defeat Egypt in a war? Egypt! Meanwhile hundreds of their air force officers and pilots were sacked and they are stocking up spare parts on their F-16s.



lol. It will be great when all the Greek Rafales are delivered and then Medusa and Hercules will have very compatible platforms between both countries performing together, like the F-16s, Mirage 2Ks, and Rafales. Not to mention rotary platforms in the Apaches and Chinooks.

Which reminds me, remember I mentioned how you guys use the Mistrals like no one else? I think I figured out why the EN makes that happen and actually has no qualms about it and even encourages it beyond normalcy; because of all the islands you guys have. That's like the ultimate platform for the Hellenic navy to have in order to quickly defend any hostile island invasion or similar action. I would think some type of LHD of similar platform or even the same Mistrals would be in the Hellenic navy's future plans.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. It will be great when all the Greek Rafales are delivered and then Medusa and Hercules will have very compatible platforms between both countries performing together, like the F-16s, Mirage 2Ks, and Rafales. Not to mention rotary platforms in the Apaches and Chinooks.
> 
> Which reminds me, remember I mentioned how you guys use the Mistrals like no one else? I think I figured out why the EN makes that happen and actually has no qualms about it and even encourages it beyond normalcy; because of all the islands you guys have. That's like the ultimate platform for the Hellenic navy to have in order to quickly defend any hostile island invasion or similar action. I would think some type of LHD of similar platform or even the same Mistrals would be in the Hellenic navy's future plans.


In the future maybe. For now I wish we could buy 4 FREMM as well or at least 2 and some of those Ambassador Mk III fast attack craft that you guys have. If the Turks don't find a solution for their Air Force,we will probably have superiority in the air. As soon as we get the first 6 or 12 Rafale and some of the F-16Vs. I think we still have,if they haven't replaced the pilots they sacked in order. They have more F-16s but we have better versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

He's at it again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444737096829259778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444769228481912832

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Egypt Today Magazine on Twitter: "#BREAKING| Big Ramy is the 2021 Mr. Olympia. Mamdouh Elssbiay was able to beat out Brandon Curry and Hadi Choopan, among others, to be crowned the winner of the biggest competition in the sport of bodybuilding.🥇💪🔥 #Africa #Egypt #mrolympia #BigRamy | #بيج_رامي #ممدوح_السباعي https://t.co/mH5Ya5qeao" / Twitter

Second year in a row for Ramy winning Mr Olympia.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> He's at it again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444737096829259778
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444769228481912832



Wow the second video really did that justice, that's incredible how you got out of traffic like that to score. I tried doing stuff as a kid and I gave up completely on soccer from how hard it was. 

I would get open sometimes but completely screw up my attempted scores. Although tbf I never had interest in soccer and didn't bother to learn how to kick properly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Wow the second video really did that justice, that's incredible how you got out of traffic like that to score. I tried doing stuff as a kid and I gave up completely on soccer from how hard it was.
> 
> I would get open sometimes but completely screw up my attempted scores. Although tbf I never had interest in soccer and didn't bother to learn how to kick properly.



Thanks for the big love, ya Big Basha! 👍 Salah is truly gifted. 
Regarding the dislike of the sport, I feel the same way but for different reasons. The problem is that 98.7% of the match time played is the most boring stuff imaginable.

This is the reality of that sport:
- goalie has the ball
- goalie bounces the ball for 2 minutes
- goalie dribbles the ball from left of square to right of square
- goalie picks up ball and looks around
- goalie drops the ball and dribbles back to left end of square
- goalie picks up the ball and yells directives at defensemen
- goalie throws ball to left defenseman
- left defenseman dribbles ball to towards right defenseman
- left defenseman passes ball to right defenseman
- right defenseman dribbles ball and passes it to right midfielder
- right midfielder passer ball to center midfielder
- center midfielder dribbles ball and passed to left fielder
- left fielder pass to center forward
- center forward passes to left forward
- left forward passed
- right midfielder dribbles ball, gets love-tapped on his right shoulder
- right midfielder falls to the ground holding his left knee
- right midfielder rolls around on the ground in agonizing pain
- medical staff runs to right midfielder and brings a stretcher
- medical staff gives out water to players from both teams
- medical staff sprays something on his left ankle
- referee and linesmen get a drink of water
- referee blows whistle and everyone ignores it 
- hurt player gets up really slowly holding neck
- medical staff takes another 8 minutes to leave the field
- medical staff walks as slow as they can back to sidelines
- referee gives out yellow card to shoulder bumper
- shoulder bumper yells and complains
- teammates join the fray and yell at referee
- referee pulls out red card and throws out shoulder bumper
- entire team argues with referee and other team
- malley ensues in midfield coaches yell at players to get back in position
- referee takes 4 minutes to write down player number & name
- referee blows whistle right midfielders takes 6 minutes to set ball
- right midfielder passes to center forward
- center forward passes to right forward
- right forward passes back to center forward
- center forward passes back to center midfielder
- center midfielder passes back to left defenseman
- left defenseman passes ball back to goalie
- goalie REPEAT ENTIRE PROCESS AGAIN!!!!! 

Worst sport ever! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Titanium100 

انا اعرف الثاني يا مبدع 

CamelGuy, 

Where you at bro? How's the gym routine going? 

@Gomig-21 

How's it going , boss? Did you see how we beat down OSU? 

@Indos 

Salam bro, ive missed you, how's it going ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> @Titanium100
> 
> انا اعرف الثاني يا مبدع
> 
> CamelGuy,
> 
> Where you at bro? How's the gym routine going?
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> How's it going , boss? Did you see how we beat down OSU?
> 
> @Indos
> 
> Salam bro, ive missed you, how's it going ?



Walaikum Salam, I am good AlhamduliLLAH, maybe later I would like to talk to you in private, by the way have you been graduated from University already ?

I want to share Interesting story about Indonesian migrant worker in Saudi ( previously work as driver of Saudi family and his mother as servant (maid) of Saudi family ( could be the same family ).

He has become rich as Youtuber who made video about the life in Saudi and also spiritual life in Mecca and Medina. He and his mother has come back to Indonesia. It turns out that he found there is Arab-Indonesian teenager who has become orphan in his neighborhood. You can see here how she looks like. Look like he will provide financial assistance to this girl who is now living with her aunt as he stated in this video.

This is the channel of his wife. His wife making another YT channel after his husband become successful in YT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Walaikum Salam, I am good AlhamduliLLAH, maybe later I would like to talk to you in private, by the way have you been graduated from University already ?
> 
> I want to share Interesting story about Indonesian migrant worker in Saudi ( previously work as driver of Saudi family and his mother as servant (maid) of Saudi family ( could be the same family ).
> 
> He has become rich as Youtuber who made video about the life in Saudi and also spiritual life in Mecca and Medina. He and his mother has come back to Indonesia. It turns out that he found there is Arab-Indonesian teenager who has become orphan in his neighborhood. You can see here how she looks like. Look like he will provide financial assistance to this girl who is now living with her aunt as he stated in this video.
> 
> This is the channel of his wife. His wife making another YT channel after his husband become successful in YT



Good to hear brother , inshallah we may talk privately when you'd like. Yes I did alhamdillah. 

That's one of the best things you one can do, is to take care of an orphan. Orphans are highly regarded by Allah, partly due to our Prophets experience as an orphan as well. I always love like ideas like this , like to adopt a kid one day. Or when people marry a widow. It's an act of good that I feel should be emphasized more. What do you think? Adopting a kid would be really nice if I didn't have kids of my own or only had a couple of my own but wanted third to he adopted. 

May Allah bless the Indonesian brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> How's it going , boss? Did you see how we beat down OSU?



It's going, my good friend. Hope you're doing well also ya Basha? 

I didn't see it I'm sorry. I don't follow college as much as the NFL since all we really have here in Division 1 are the BC Eagles and they're not exactly what you call a top tier division team lol.

I take it you're referring to Michigan State putting the beatdown on OSU?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> It's going, my good friend. Hope you're doing well also ya Basha?
> 
> I didn't see it I'm sorry. I don't follow college as much as the NFL since all we really have here in Division 1 are the BC Eagles and they're not exactly what you call a top tier division team lol.
> 
> I take it you're referring to Michigan State putting the beatdown on OSU?



It's going well , Bey .  

It was Michigan which beat Ohio State, which usually always beats down Michigan. They made Michiganders proud finally, lol. Was an incredible game.


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Good to hear brother , inshallah we may talk privately when you'd like. Yes I did alhamdillah.
> 
> That's one of the best things you one can do, is to take care of an orphan. Orphans are highly regarded by Allah, partly due to our Prophets experience as an orphan as well. I always love like ideas like this , like to adopt a kid one day. Or when people marry a widow. It's an act of good that I feel should be emphasized more. What do you think? Adopting a kid would be really nice if I didn't have kids of my own or only had a couple of my own but wanted third to he adopted.
> 
> May Allah bless the Indonesian brother.



Congrats for the graduation brother @Falcon29 

Well I am thinking to marry a pretty widow with a baby now, but I am also considering young hijabi from a respected family, I am still open for choice and currently focusing more on my business.

Yup, marrying a widow will get huge deeds and that is stated in Hadith.

Thank you bro for the Do'a and I hope Palestinian people be blessed as well by our God, Allah SWT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> Congrats for the graduation brother @Falcon29
> 
> Well I am thinking to marry a pretty widow with a baby now, but I am also considering young hijabi from a respected family, I am still open for choice and currently focusing more on my business.
> 
> Yup, marrying a widow will get huge deeds and that is stated in Hadith.
> 
> Thank you bro for the Do'a and I hope Palestinian people be blessed as well by our God, Allah SWT.



Thanks bro. 

Whichever way you go with marriage inshallah you're a good man you will be blessed. If marrying more than one was more common these days, then we will see plenty more widows getting married. It's because that is looked down upon by society to marry more than one that it is not the case. Is it your first time being married? If so, definitely look at your options. And working on your business is certainly good. Most women looking for marriage care a lot about financial stability, a little too much, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Whichever way you go with marriage inshallah you're a good man you will be blessed. If marrying more than one was more common these days, then we will see plenty more widows getting married. It's because that is looked down upon by society to marry more than one that it is not the case. Is it your first time being married? If so, definitely look at your options. And working on your business is certainly good. Most women looking for marriage care a lot about financial stability, a little too much, lol.



Yup, first one. 

Yes, woman care about financial stability, many witness from women saying about that, handsome man without financial stability is non sense for women 

LOL I have friend from New Zealand ( but working in England, Australia, and Indonesia) who criticizes Western women for that despite his look like Theo James and look like looking for Indonesian women LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Yup, marrying a widow will get huge deeds and that is stated in Hadith.



InshaAllah. 

BTW, I saw a quick glimpse of the Semeru volcanic ash eruption in Indonesia on the news earlier and didn't really see much more about it after that. But the little bit of footage they presented was unreal! The size of the ash eruption was unbelievable and I'm sure many of the people in the lower valley villages had to evacuate very quickly and unexpectedly, but many others really had nowhere to go and the ash is very thick, followed by rains. I would think the rain is a good thing in keeping the ash grounded more and less airborne. 

But any more news about that? And I hope it's far away from you.

Indonesia's Mount Semeru: Thousands flee as volcano erupts - CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> InshaAllah.
> 
> BTW, I saw a quick glimpse of the Semeru volcanic ash eruption in Indonesia on the news earlier and didn't really see much more about it after that. But the little bit of footage they presented was unreal! The size of the ash eruption was unbelievable and I'm sure many of the people in the lower valley villages had to evacuate very quickly and unexpectedly, but many others really had nowhere to go and the ash is very thick, followed by rains. I would think the rain is a good thing in keeping the ash grounded more and less airborne.
> 
> But any more news about that? And I hope it's far away from you.
> 
> Indonesia's Mount Semeru: Thousands flee as volcano erupts - CNN



That is active vulcano and has erupted many times, government has urged people living there to migrate to other places and I believe government has given option to them but the land there is very fertile to grow agriculture and there is constant monitoring of the mountain by Government agency. 

I believe the people have been asked to evacuate before the eruption happened and indeed many people have been evacuated, but some people usually will not obey and will only evacuate if the real eruption happened like in Yesterday.

At least 13 people have been killed due to eruption. Very unfortunate.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Falcon29 said:


> @Titanium100
> 
> انا اعرف الثاني يا مبدع
> 
> CamelGuy,
> 
> Where you at bro? How's the gym routine going?
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> How's it going , boss? Did you see how we beat down OSU?
> 
> @Indos
> 
> Salam bro, ive missed you, how's it going ?



Welcome back bro and thanks for the shout out.. You haven't been around for awhile I noticed

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> That is active vulcano and has erupted many times, government has urged people living there to migrate to other places and I believe government has given option to them but the land there is very fertile to grow agriculture and there is constant monitoring of the mountain by Government agency.
> 
> I believe the people have been asked to evacuate before the eruption happened and indeed many people have been evacuated, but some people usually will not obey and will only evacuate if the real eruption happened like in Yesterday.
> 
> At least 13 people have been killed due to eruption. Very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 13 people have been killed due to eruption. Very unfortunate.



Really is. The size of that ash bubble spewing out of the volcano is insane. But I think if you take that entire cloud of ash and replace it with a full volcanic eruption with the usual gases and lava explosion then followed by all this ash dispersion as well, it would've been mush worst. SobhanAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Dariush the Great You know @Apollon is Iranian , right?


----------



## Falcon29

@Dariush the Great

I'm thread banned from Irani chill thread Dariuoooosheee.


----------



## Apollon

Falcon29 said:


> @Dariush the Great You know @Apollon is Iranian , right?



Greek

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@SalarHaqq 

A few months ago you were swearing up and down you're not American and that you live in Belgium or the Netherlands. I obviously was aware you're a dishonest person by nature, and exposed you for the liar you are. Now the new forum format has exposed. Your location is based in America . Allah humiliates liars like you.


----------



## Falcon29

Guy calls himself SalarAlHaqq and lies about his location with full conviction. Then he tried activating vpn so it went back to Netherlands, than back to US when forum forced his location to show again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

سلار الحق طلع سلار النصب

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## EAGLE777

سلام عليكم my brothers

@Falcon29 are you Hazzy? 😃

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abu Dhabi said:


> سلار الحق طلع سلار النصب



hhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

It's not only him. If you seen the others. Zartshot is American too. IRA had Pakistani flag but is in Iraq. They love to preach on forum and accuse people of being US Zionists while living in Zionist USA themselves. 



SilentEagle said:


> سلام عليكم my brothers
> 
> @Falcon29 are you Hazzy? 😃



وعليكم السلام 

Welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAGLE777

Falcon29 said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> It's not only him. If you seen the others. Zartshot is American too. IRA had Pakistani flag but is in Iraq. They love to preach on forum and accuse people of being US Zionists while living in Zionist USA themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> Welcome here.


Thanks


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> A few months ago you were swearing up and down you're not American and that you live in Belgium or the Netherlands. I obviously was aware you're a dishonest person by nature, and exposed you for the liar you are.



This is nothing more than delusion. Of course I am located in Europe. Have no desire and will never set foot in America unless compelled to.



Falcon29 said:


> Now the new forum format has exposed. Your location is based in America . Allah humiliates liars like you.
> 
> View attachment 813939



Duh, that _is_ my proxy, genius. A lot of VPN's offer US-based connections. But that simple fact, apparently, failed to cross your mind.

I had 'location: US' switched on my VPN at that precise moment.








Falcon29 said:


> Guy calls himself SalarAlHaqq and lies about his location with full conviction.



I am indeed in Europe, using a VPN with multiple locations, including US, UK and various others.



Falcon29 said:


> Then he tried activating vpn so it went back to Netherlands, than back to US when forum forced his location to show again.



Ignorant speculation: the US is one of different locations offered by my VPN software, as said. Location is changed regularly as the connection tends to get slow.

Your reasoning is marred by confirmation bias and therefore makes you oblivious to the entire spectrum of explanatory hypotheses.


----------



## Falcon29

@SilentEagle

Atatwolf is it you !? 



SalarHaqq said:


> This is nothing more than delusion. Of course I am located in Europe. Have no desire and will never set foot in America unless compelled to.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, that _is_ my proxy, genius. A lot of VPN's offer US-based connections. But that simple fact, apparently, failed to cross your mind.
> 
> I had 'location: US' switched on my VPN at that precise moment.
> 
> View attachment 814054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am indeed in Europe, using a VPN with multiple locations, including US, UK and various others.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant speculation: the US is one of different locations offered by my VPN software, as said. Location is changed regularly as the connection tends to get slow.
> 
> Your reasoning is marred by confirmation bias and therefore makes you oblivious to the entire spectrum of explanatory hypotheses


Nice try, your vpn was set to show your location as Europe. You even got warning from a mod to stop using it and show your real location. The un-announced forum glitch exposed everyone's real location. You realized it and quickly turned your vpn back on. Then it forced back your real location.

Florida , USA, is not Europe .


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Nice try, your vpn was set to show your location as Europe.



Prove it.

By the way, for the second time: when you use a VPN and connect to a website - be it this forum or any other, the website will only be shown the IP generated by your VPN. Not your actual one.



Falcon29 said:


> You even got warning from a mod to stop using it and show your real location.



No, I didn't get any formal warning for that.



Falcon29 said:


> The un-announced forum glitch exposed everyone's real location.



It showed the location set on my VPN.



Falcon29 said:


> You realized it and quickly turned your vpn back on.



I never connect to this site without my VPN switched on. Whether before or after the forum format was altered. You just confirmed it yourself one line before. Try to be consistent for once.



Falcon29 said:


> Then it forced back your real location.



"Forced back"? You're imagining magic tricks which computers and networks don't do in the real world.



Falcon29 said:


> Florida , USA, is not Europe .



But Europe happens to be where I'm located. The USA, I would not even step a foot in there, let alone wanting to live in such a place.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hey, idiot , we can still know your location even with your vpn. You are exposed badly. Should have scrambled faster.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Hey, idiot , we can still know your location even with your vpn.



Who's "we"? Not you, at any rate. Nor PDF.



Falcon29 said:


> You are exposed badly. Should have scrambled faster.



Not really. You're the one who keeps exposing yourself as an ignoramus in technical matters.

As a matter of fact, I'm using a US location on my VPN right now as well.


----------



## Falcon29

Your vpn is to hide your location in Florida , USA. You switch to show Europe as your location. You are double user Aspen. You party on Floridian beaches with bikini clad girls while raving about Islamic Iran and the Divine imam kharameni revolution. You are sick, take your medication.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Your vpn is to hide your location in Florida , USA.



Not really, no.

My location is Europe, by the way.



Falcon29 said:


> You switch to show Europe as your location.



Right now it is set to show USA.



Falcon29 said:


> You are double user Aspen.



No.



Falcon29 said:


> You party on Floridian beaches with bikini clad girls while raving about Islamic Iran and the Divine imam kharameni revolution. You are sick, take your medication.



You are unintelligent. And I find that amusing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

And you were calling me dull , lol.


----------



## Gomig-21

Chechens praying amidst the fighting in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egyptian champion Ferial Ashraf wins the first gold medal for Egypt at the Mediterranean Games






The champion (Yousri Rizk) achieves the gold medal in boxing at the Mediterranean Games - Oran 2022






World Champion Iman Khalif excels in a history fight against the Turkish Mediterranean Games Oran 2022

Watch what the Algerians did the moment the Egyptian, Moroccan and Tunisian delegations entered Oran Stadium at the opening ceremony of the Mediterranean Games..screaming Khawa! Khawa! (Brother! Brother!)






Check Utube's
*Mediterranean Games Oran 2022*


3 years ago..Egyptian Mohamed Ehab wins three gold medals in the World Weightlifting Championships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@SalarHaqq 


> Please note that user Falcon29 is stalking my posts and spamming them with laughter emoticons. This user had been warned multiple times in the past to refrain from the act in question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> @SalarHaqq



That's you whining because the best you could ever offer are childish emoticon-spamming and posting of even more infantile pictures.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> That's you whining because the best you could ever offer are childish emoticon-spamming and posting of even more infantile pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


>



Is this your way of saying you enjoyed Islamic Iran's pristine cleansing work in Syria?


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> Did you enjoy Islamic Iran's cleansing work in Syria?


No, but I'm enjoying the manic episode you're currently having.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> No, but I'm enjoying the manic episode you're currently having.



It's pretty obvious who's being gripped by mania right now. As usual, you're projecting a bit too much. But believe me, I understand your frustration. Though I doubt I'd have reacted in a similar way if the political-military camp I support had been reduced to a punching bag, that doesn't mean I'm not an understanding person.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> It's pretty obvious who's being gripped by mania right now. As usual, you're projecting a bit too much. But believe me, I understand your frustration. Though I doubt I'd have reacted in a similar way if the political-military camp I support had been reduced to a punching bag, that doesn't mean I'm not an understanding person.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


>


Even after this you will still get abused by Iranian members. You're not even Iranian and lecturing them. And with your inferiority complex coming here thinking it will change what they now think of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


>


Yeah, lol, putting the Dome of Rock next to him is gonna change the fact that he's an Israeli agent tasked with protecting Israel's border. And he just agreed to allow Israeli's to steal Karish gas field despite making threats to not allow them to extract from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Saudi Traitors, Hypocrites Can’t Liberate Al Quds: Sayyed Nasrallah​ 
Saturday 24 June 2017

 
 

Alwaght- Hezbollah Secretary General Sayyed Hasan Nasrallah lashed out at Saudi Arabia over its relation with the Israeli regime and its stance towards Palestine, stressing that “Al-Quds is too sacred to be liberated by traitors and hypocrites.”

In a televised speech delivered on the occasion of International Quds Day, Sayyed Nasrallah recalled the words of the spiritual leader of resistance in Lebanon who disappeared in Libya decades ago, Imam Moussa Sadr who had said that “the honor of Al-Quds disdains any liberation unless it is at the hands of true believers.”

Hezbollah Secretary General noted that the crises in West Asia regional and North Africa serve the interests of the Israeli regime.

Elaborating on Quds Day, Sayyed Nasrallah said that immediately after victory of Islamic revolution in Iran, late founder of the Islamic Republic in 1979, Imam Ruhullah Khomeini designated the last Friday of the holy month of Ramadan as Quds International Day adding that more countries are observing the event.

*Responsibility towards Palestine*

In this regard, the resistance leader noted that the entire humanity bears responsibility of standing by the Palestinian cause and not only Muslims.

Sayyed Nasrallah pointed out that the Quds day coincides this year with the 50th anniversary of occupation of the Quds by Zionists.

The Hezbollah leader said that the West and especially the US have exploited the unrest which took place in the recent years in a bid to divert the attention of the people of the Muslim nation from the Palestinian cause. However, he noted that the Arab spring which has ended up being unrest was first a result of popular movements.

“We believe that the Arab spring was first a result of popular movements across many Arab countries; however, the West, especially US managed to contain these movements in a bid to wipe out the Palestinian cause.”

“One of the major aims of unrest and wars in Syria, Iraq, Yemen and Libya is to pave the way for a settlement in favor of the Zionist enemy.” He said the Saudi war on Yemen was launched because Yemenis stood by the Palestinian people. Nasrallah added that the regime in Riyadh launched the war as there were movements in Yemen against Israel. He also stated that Israel was participating in the war on Yemen, adding that its air force had conducted airstrikes on the impoverished country.

Sayyed Nasrallah saluted the Palestinian people who are now subjected to all means of Israeli oppression including blockade, electricity shortage, settlements and Judaization plots, and razing homes, in a bid to force them to accept the Israeli conditions.

*Saudi regime too weak to attack Iran*

The Hezbollah secretary general praised Iran’s role as the main supporter of Palestine and resistance groups. He said Saudi Arabia was trying to isolate Iran in the region and take the war into Iran’s territory. Recalling a threat made by Saudi Crown Prince, Mohammad Bin Salman to move the battle to Iran, Sayyed Nasrallah stressed that the “Saudi regime is weaker than being able to launch a war on Iran.” He said Iran’s power and influence on regional issues were increasing.

The Hezbollah leader said Iran’s presence in Syria would be bolder, referring to its recent missile attack against ISIS terrorist group targets in eastern Syria that killed many terrorists and destroyed their positions. Sayyed Nasrallah said Syria was steadfast in the axis of resistance.

The Hezbollah leader warned that in case of any Israeli war on Lebanon or Syria, “our space will be open to hundreds of thousands of fighters from across the Arab and Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*This guy is Jesus's second coming according to Salar *​..​..
Iran's supreme leader Khamenei has assets worth $95 billion: Report​
Iran's supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei controls a financial empire worth an estimated $95 billion, reports said.

The assets are not directly in the name of Khamenei and are far greater than the wealth accumulated by the late Shah, the deposed pro-Western monarch.

According to Reuters, assets often based on property seizures have been acquired by an organisation called Headquarters for Executing the Order of the Imam under Ayatollah Khamenei's authority.

A six-month investigation revealed that Setad had expanded into a business juggernaut in the past six years, to hold stakes in every sector of the Iranian economy.

This included finance, oil, telecommunications, production of contraception pills and even ostrich farming.

Its dramatic growth has attracted the attention of the US treasury department, which imposed sanctions on the organisation last year after branding it "a massive network of front companies hiding assets on behalf of Iran's leadership".

The value of Setad's assets was 40 per cent higher than Iran's total oil revenues for the past year.

The value exceeds the presumed riches of Shah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, who was ousted in the 1979 revolution that brought the current Islamic regime to power.
..
..








Iran's supreme leader Khamenei has assets worth $95 billion: Report


The assets are not directly in the name of Khamenei




www.wionews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falcon29

SalarIblees's gang:​
Sexual scandals of Iran's senior shook the throne of the mullahs​
Many sexual scandals rocked Iran's throne, revealing the ugly face of the Iranian state that full of officials who have been so fatally scandalized by harassment and homosexuality which put Iran at the top of the list of sexual scandals.

Kisses and hugs in the elevator between the Minister of Education and the director of the National Museum

In January 2013, a high-profile scandal discovered by officials of the Security in an elevator in an Iranian body when the Iranian Minister of Education, Kamran Daneshjo, and the director of the National Museum, Azada Ardkani, entered the elevator and exchanged love in a way that surprised everyone. They were seen in unmoral scene , kissing each other very intimately 

The two senior officials did not notice the small camera at the top of the elevator , so they exchanged hugs and kisses in a very emotional way, with their keenness not to be seen , and deliberately going out and into the elevator more than once to repeat their action. Moreover, Ardakani was keen every time the minister kiss her to remove the marks of kisses so as not to be revealed .

The Iranian minister of education and the director of the National Museum are very close to Iran's Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei and at the circle close to President Ahmadinejad.

Harassment in the Iranian Broadcasting and Television Corporation

Among the sexual scandals that rocked Iran's throne, what the assistant to the head of Iran's Radio and Television, Mohammad Serafraz, did as he harassed his staff. In this scandal Serafraz resigned after a female employee published recordings and audio clips on the Internet disclosing that she was subjected to sexual harassment by "Hamid Reda Amadi," former assistant of Serafraz.

The employee, who had to leave her job and leave the country, was working for Press TV, when Serafraz was TV director and Reda Amadi was his assistant.

The scandal of the Iranian clergy

In November 2016, Persian-language media published pictures of a prostitute who worked for the shah's intelligence in the 1970s while being between the arms of two of the most prominent clerics loyal to the Faqih's rule system, Hojjat al-Islam Filsafi and Hojjat-e-Islam Shoguni.

Shajuni claimed in a videotaped interview with Abarat television several months before his death that the pictures were taken by the SAAFAK (the Iranian Security and Intelligence Service before the 1979 revolution) and that they were forged, but he reiterated that the images of

"Hojjat al-Islam Filsafi" were not forged, and he married her to can return again to her husband , and the pictures are real, but when the announcer replied: "I'm not talking about Filsafi's images because he's dead, but was your picture with the same girl fake?" Shujuni replied smilingly: "God willing, it's fake."
....
....








4 Sexual scandals of Iran's senior shook the throne of the mullahs (report)


Many sexual scandals rocked Irans throne, revealing the ugly face of the Iranian state that full of officials who have been so fatally scandalized by harassment and homosexua lity which put Iran ...




www.elyamnelaraby.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller 
Can you make a discord if you want more information about Halcon/Edge that I don’t share here?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Don't have a problem


----------



## Corruptistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@SalarHaqq 

So you and your gang of monkeys can spam laugh emojis at everyone else but someone laughs at one funny post of yours and you want mods to do something for you. Just face it, your hilarious propaganda filled posts are funny and make people laugh. Stop crying like a child, hypocrite.


----------



## Hydration

Falcon29 said:


> Even after this you will still get abused by Iranian members. You're not even Iranian and lecturing them. And with your inferiority complex coming here thinking it will change what they now think of you.


Hes not even Iranian???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hydration said:


> Hes not even Iranian???


Pakistani Shia born in Iran


----------



## Hydration

Falcon29 said:


> Pakistani Shia born in Iran


ok then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577385523349491712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577685822236672000


----------



## Maula Jatt

Falcon29 said:


> Pakistani Shia born in Iran


why are you bringing Pakistanis into your issues 
A- evidence for why he is not Iranian 
B- if he is not then how does he become Pakistani - I remember him being anti-Pakistani in some threads too


----------



## Falcon29

Maula Jatt said:


> why are you bringing Pakistanis into your issues
> A- evidence for why he is not Iranian
> B- if he is not then how does he become Pakistani - I remember him being anti-Pakistani in some threads too


Who are you? I'm very good friend with Pakistani's. And very supportive of Pakistan. 

He said himself he is of Pakistani origin born in Iran. Which confuses us why he is so pro-Iran and siding against his country in some cases. He does claim to have Iranian citizenship I believe so.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Falcon29 said:


> Who are you? I'm very good friend with Pakistani's. And very supportive of Pakistan.
> 
> He said himself he is of Pakistani origin born in Iran. Which confuses us why he is so pro-Iran and siding against his country in some cases. He does claim to have Iranian citizenship I believe so.


where did he say that?


----------



## Falcon29

@BlessedKingOfLonging 

Enjoy your ban you deprived individual. You curse wife of the Prophet, his companions, and do takfir on Muslims, while at same time mention yourself as irreligious who parties in Dubai with girls and other places. Enjoy curse of Allah and hellfire you rat.



Maula Jatt said:


> where did he say that?


In Iranian chill thread and ME section.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Falcon29 said:


> @BlessedKingOfLonging
> 
> Enjoy your ban you deprived individual. You curse wife of the Prophet, his companions, and do takfir on Muslims, while at same time mention yourself as irreligious who parties in Dubai with girls and other places. Enjoy curse of Allah and hellfire you rat.
> 
> 
> In Iranian chill thread and ME section.


screenshot or links or any evidence?


----------



## Falcon29

Maula Jatt said:


> screenshot or links or any evidence?


We told you go to Iranian chill thread he was fighting with Iranians a week ago. Or simply just ask him he'll tell you. Why do you care so much ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Falcon29 said:


> We told you go to Iranian chill thread he was fighting with Iranians a week ago. Or simply just ask him he'll tell you. Why do you care so much ?


@SalarHaqq 
cause you are bringing a bad name to Pakistanis if he turns out to be non Pakistani


----------



## Falcon29

Maula Jatt said:


> @SalarHaqq
> cause you are bringing a bad name to Pakistanis if he turns out to be not a Pakistani


Salar is an extremist fanatic from certain minority sect in Pakistan. He's certainly not representative of Pakistani's or even Pakistani Shia's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@LeGenD @waz @WebMaster 

Salar and his friends are spamming my posts with laughter emojis. I can provide screenshots if needed. They must stop spam if they expect similar treatment. This salar hypocrite guy isn't above anyone.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Falcon29 said:


> Salar is an extremist fanatic from certain minority sect in Pakistan. He's certainly not representative of Pakistani's or even Pakistani Shia's.


@waz @WebMaster @LeGenD @The Eagle @Jango @TaimiKhan

30% of your population are Shia . When will you stop this crazy from insulting other respected Shia members ❓

Furthermore he put smileys on all of my posts in Iranian chill thread which it has no connection to him

He insults to sisters & mothers of members in arabic and english and you do nothing ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## Falcon29

Sardar330 said:


> @waz @WebMaster @LeGenD @The Eagle @Jango @TaimiKhan
> 
> 30% of your population are Shia . When will you stop this crazy from insulting other respected Shia members ❓


I'm not Pakistani. I don't know Pakistani demographics. I'm saying Salar the propaganda paid troll is not representative of Pakistani Shias. Or Shias in general. He's a paid troll that worships Iranian govt. 


Sardar330 said:


> Furthermore he put smileys on all of my posts in Iranian chill thread which it has no connection to him


No that's you and your friends. I have proofs.


----------



## lydian fall

He shouldn't be allowed to insult Shias


----------



## Falcon29

Sardar330 said:


> He insults to sisters & mothers of members in arabic and english and you do nothing ...


Lmao, sure buddy. Keep lying.


----------



## Falcon29

Sardar330 said:


> He shouldn't be allowed to insult Shias


Iranian propaganda troll army =/ Shias. I know more Shias than you and know how they are. You don't speak in name of Shias just bcz you are of Iranian background. Iraqi Shias hate your govt meddling in their affairs.


----------



## TNT

Shias at most are 15℅ in Pakistan and not 30℅.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sardar330 said:


> 30% of your population are Shia . When will you stop this crazy from insulting other respected Shia members ❓
> 
> Furthermore he put smileys on all of my posts in Iranian chill thread which it has no connection to him
> 
> He insults to sisters & mothers of members in arabic and english and you do nothing ...


You crazy you are permabanned double user @PersianGodKing, LOL, you are the guy who publishes maps for your imaginary Persian Empire streching from Afghanistan to Egypt. Stop it you troll.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Falcon29 said:


> @BlessedKingOfLonging
> 
> Enjoy your ban you deprived individual. You curse wife of the Prophet, his companions, and do takfir on Muslims, while at same time mention yourself as irreligious who parties in Dubai with girls and other places. Enjoy curse of Allah and hellfire you rat.







If I end up in Hell, all those you mentioned whom I insulted will be there right with me.

For their sake, you better pray I'm sent to Jannah with a clean book or else I'll have a nice Eternity LARPing as Guts/Doom Slayer and tormenting 'em.

And I'm confident enough in my deeds that Allah [SWT] will definitely indulge the request that I be spared the torment on condition I play jailer/torturer.


----------



## Falcon29

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> View attachment 885024
> 
> If I end up in Hell, all those you mentioned whom I insulted will be there right with me.
> 
> For their sake, you better pray I'm sent to Jannah with a clean book or else I'll have a nice Eternity LARPing as Guts/Doom Slayer and tormenting 'em.
> 
> And I'm confident enough in my deeds that Allah [SWT] will definitely indulge the request that I be spared the torment on condition I play jailer/torturer.


Abusing Prophets wife and now saying she will be in Hell. You are a kafir and not a Muslim. Intercession will not even be permitted for you. The torment will be never ending.

And idk why you try to act all hard Xerxes. You know I will beat your azz in person you short fat kid.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Falcon29 said:


> Abusing Prophets wife and now saying she will be in Hell. You are a kafir and not a Muslim. Intercession will not even be permitted for you. The torment will be never ending.
> 
> And idk why you try to act all hard Xerxes. You know I will beat your azz in person you short fat kid.


Said the sunni kaffir. You infidel sect will be the one flung into hell by your stringy goat beards, as per your own books of hadith.

And just you try it, boy. I'd snap off your short little pecker and buttfuck your headless corpse with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Falcon29

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Said the sunni kaffir.


Sunni Muslim 


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You infidel sect will be the one flung into hell by your stringy goat beards, as per your own books of hadith.


Hey Indian infidel, I don't think you know anything about religion. You know Shia follow Sunnah of growing beard to fist length? You wouldn't know because you are a confused Indian that claims Persian ancestry and claims to be from Ahyul Bayt. Btw your God Al Qa'em the Imam Mahdi (aka Dajjal) is on Youtube working to drag you to hell with him. Go follow him and worship him you infidel :












https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmJsSq3iGRs1z5ijcHIAhaQ





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And just you try it, boy. I'd snap off your short little pecker and buttfuck your headless corpse with it.


Uhuh, sure you will fatboy. I will tie you to your gaming chair while you watch me do mutah with your mom's vagina.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And just you try it, boy. I'd snap off your short little pecker and buttfuck your headless corpse with it.


Does Arab Emirate men buttfuck you at the parties in Dubai? You seem to know a thing or two about buttfucking. You talk like you got raped in the *** by your uncle.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@SalarHaqq 

You do not own the forum. Quit trying to control opposition against any specific regime. And you hypocrite with your friends spamming laughing emojis on everyone else, including Pakistani users. One Pakistani user said Iran attack on Iraq is violation on Iraqi sovereignty and you spammed him with 9 laughing emojis. You are a fanatic hypocrite. Why should mods listen to you and your troll army on PDF?


----------



## -=virus=-

Falcon29 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> You do not own the forum. Quit trying to control opposition against any specific regime. And you hypocrite with your friends spamming laughing emojis on everyone else, including Pakistani users. One Pakistani user said Iran attack on Iraq is violation on Iraqi sovereignty and you spammed him with 9 laughing emojis. You are a fanatic hypocrite. Why should mods listen to you and your troll army on PDF?


hazzy ? or something ? oO 

wasn't that your nick on here back in the day, or do I have the wrong guy ?


----------



## Philip the Arab

@BlessedKingOfLonging 
Some words of advice man to man, flexing Dubai hoes you get is not a flex at all lmao.

Talking about getting hoes make you look like a lying bragger.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Philip the Arab said:


> @BlessedKingOfLonging
> Some words of advice man to man, flexing Dubai hoes you get is not a flex at all lmao.
> 
> Talking about getting hoes make you look like a lying bragger.


He has experience being on receiving end.



-=virus=- said:


> hazzy ? or something ? oO
> 
> wasn't that your nick on here back in the day, or do I have the wrong guy ?


Yes


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Philip the Arab said:


> @BlessedKingOfLonging
> Some words of advice man to man, flexing Dubai hoes you get is not a flex at all lmao.
> 
> Talking about getting hoes make you look like a lying bragger.


"Flexing"

Funny, I wasn't talking to any of you to begin with. I was giving advice to a Pakistani anon about women and you latched onto it like some drooling retard, kek.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> You do not own the forum. Quit trying to control opposition against any specific regime. And you hypocrite with your friends spamming laughing emojis on everyone else, including Pakistani users. One Pakistani user said Iran attack on Iraq is violation on Iraqi sovereignty and you spammed him with 9 laughing emojis. You are a fanatic hypocrite. Why should mods listen to you and your troll army on PDF?



Show evidence of my alleged spamming. Moderators do not need your advice, and your reaction-spamming constitutes harassment as per forum rules, so it will keep being reported. If I violate rules, there's a 'report' link for that.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@LeGenD @WebMaster @waz

@SalarHaqq is a triple user spamming my posts with laughing emojis. Along with his other friends since few days ago. If you do not believe me force Salar to disable his vpn and you will see immediately which other two accounts he has that he logs in on to spam my posts. It's already breaking rules to use vpn. Which he falsely claims security prextet for. It is actually for his propaganda triple user activity on the forum. I'm tired of this hypocrites crying. Just ask him to comply and remove vpn and you will see. 

Also he and his army are spamming users, literally every one, that doesn't tow line of Iranian regime. Check Iraqi ballistic missile thread, they spammed a Pakistani user for saying it's violation of Iraqi sovereignty. And they spammed every post of mine on there as well with multiple laughing emojis. I can put screenshots if needed when I get to my computer.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> @LeGenD @WebMaster @waz
> 
> @SalarHaqq is a triple user spamming my posts with laughing emojis. Along with his other friends since few days ago. If you do not believe me force Salar to disable his vpn and you will see immediately which other two accounts he has that he logs in on to spam my posts. It's already breaking rules to use vpn. Which he falsely claims security prextet for. It is actually for his propaganda triple user activity on the forum. I'm tired of this hypocrites crying. Just ask him to comply and remove vpn and you will see.
> 
> Also he and his army are spamming users, literally every one, that doesn't tow line of Iranian regime. Check Iraqi ballistic missile thread, they spammed a Pakistani user for saying it's violation of Iraqi sovereignty. And they spammed every post of mine on there as well with multiple laughing emojis. I can put screenshots if needed when I get to my computer.



@LeGenD @WebMaster @waz 

This is nothing but a bunch of lies. I am not using any other accounts on this forum, and never spammed user Falcon29 with laughter emojis, nor any other user since I learnt that it constitutes harassment. 

Also there is no rule against using a VPN, we had discussed this several times already. 

Yes, the user should come forward and prove where I am supposed to have spammed other members, let alone their own posts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Stop lying you sick. Youre so defensive of your vpn because you're a sick propagandist paid troll with multiple accounts on the forum. Just disable your vpn for one day and see what we will find.



SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD @WebMaster @waz
> 
> This is nothing but a bunch of lies. I am not using any other accounts on this forum, and never spammed user Falcon29 with laughter emojis, nor any other user since I learnt that it constitutes harassment.
> 
> Also there is no rule against using a VPN, we had discussed this several times already.
> 
> Yes, the user should come forward and prove where I am supposed to have spammed other members, let alone their own posts.


Go kys irl. You're literally crying to mods to try to play dictator on forum and force out any anti-Iranian regime opposition on forum. All while being triple user violating forum rules and hiding behind your vpn.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Stop lying you sick. Youre so defensive of your vpn because you're a sick propagandist paid troll with multiple accounts on the forum. Just disable your vpn for one day and see what we will find.



You are the only one lying here.

I just went through all 18 pages of the thread in which you claimed I had spammed a Pakistani user with "9" laughter emojis:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/erbil-iraq-ballistic-missiles-used-to-strike-a-house-near-us-consulate.737451/

@was @LeGenD @WebMaster : Please see for yourselves, I only used the laughter emoji *one single time* over those 18 pages of comments. This is not "spamming". There's no truth whatsoever to "Falcon29"'s allegation that I spam-reacted nine times to a user's posts in that thread.

This is while "Falcon29" has been spamming my posts with laughter emojis dozens if not hundreds of times over the past weeks. Also, you may want to note that I've by and large been ignoring this user for ages, as in not responding to their comments, not quoting them. Yet, this person will keep harassing me with their spam-reactions.

It's pretty obvious who's making stories up to try and legitimize their systematic violation of forum rules.



Falcon29 said:


> Go kys irl. You're literally crying to mods to try to play dictator on forum and force out any anti-Iranian regime opposition on forum. All while being triple user violating forum rules and hiding behind your vpn.



Fact is, your spam-reacting constitutes harassment and therefore violates forum rules. If I breached any regulation, there's a report function to bring it to the attention of moderators. Anything else is just hot air.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

@WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch @Jango


You have to deal with @hazzy997 @felon29 asap







Thank you

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@LeGenD @waz @WebMaster 

He is a liar. He spams laughter emojis then unlikes the same posts to make it seem like he did nothing. And I didn't say he spammed that specific Pakistani user. I said the Iranian Dajjal troll army here did. I said salar is a triple user which is true. He logs into other accounts to spam and do propaganda. Make him disable the VPN and you will see.


----------



## Philip the Arab

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Flexing"
> 
> Funny, I wasn't talking to any of you to begin with. I was giving advice to a Pakistani anon about women and you latched onto it like some drooling retard, kek.


I’m just trying to be honest with you tbh it makes you look weird and is a big turnoff to girls. No need to insult me in such a weird way.


----------



## Corruptistan

Saudi Arabia has tons of amazing food and great regional diversity. It is time to showcase it to the world and make it more widely known. This will eventually occur as KSA continues to open up more. For instance a dish like Kabsa is one of the best dishes out there.


----------



## RescueRanger

Falcon29 said:


> @LeGenD @waz @WebMaster
> 
> He is a liar. He spams laughter emojis then unlikes the same posts to make it seem like he did nothing. And I didn't say he spammed that specific Pakistani user. I said the Iranian Dajjal troll army here did. I said salar is a triple user which is true. He logs into other accounts to spam and do propaganda. Make him disable the VPN and you will see.



And this is why the original sub section was deleted. If you can't have a conversation without mudslinging, just ignore each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Who is gonna watch the 2022 world cup? Why is Egypt not playing? I'm not sure who to root for now, lol. I wish an Arab team can get far.


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Why is Egypt not playing?










Why did Egypt not qualify for the 2022 World Cup in Qatar?​Unfortunately Egypt fell short playing in the African Qualifiers, they reached the third round where they won the first leg against Senegal 1-0 at home, *but during the second leg they lost 0-1 with extra time included and during the penalty shootouts Egypt fell to Senegal (3-1).









Qatar 2022: Why are Egypt not in the FIFA World Cup?


One of the biggest players in the Premier League is Salah but he will not be at Qatar 2022 even though Egypt was one of the top African teams during the qualifiers.




bolavip.com




*
Sucks for sure and you're right about who to root for. The first time I can remember (and I've been watching this crap sport since the early 70s lol) that the largest mega sports tournaments makes it to an Arab country or even the ME in general and there is no Arab top tier performer. 

I think the only other thing to do is pick a good or decent African team. Like for me, Senegal beat us fair and square so why not root for them. But it will probably come down to the usuals - Brazil, France, Italy etc. and heck that won't be so bad either. 

Might be the last WC for Messi and Argentina like Maradona's epic last one. Maybe Brazil will actually show up and play like the mega team they used to be if Neymar can stay on his feet and not roll around the ground all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Falcon29 said:


> Who is gonna watch the 2022 world cup? Why is Egypt not playing? I'm not sure who to root for now, lol. I wish an Arab team can get far.



From what I can see there is Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Morocco and Tunisia. So not a too small Arab contingent actually given that there are few qualified Asian and African teams to begin with.

I am curious to see if Qatar hosting it, will be an advantage for Arab/African teams. One would think so.

I would not rule out Iran doing better than usual either due to that same reason.

But honestly speaking, I have nothing against Qatar, but if the World Cup should have been hosted by an Arab or Muslim majority country for the first time in history, I could think of at least 10 Arab states that would be more natural hosts due to size, population, native population, football interest, football heritage, let alone non-Arab Muslim nations.

Anyway despite the controversy, in many ways based on blatant Western hypocrisy, I think that Qatar will do a good job hosting the World Cup. The stadiums are world class as are the facilities for the footballers. It is also a special case that all teams are based in such a small geography. Normally most hosts are far larger countries with great geographical distances.

In many case Qatar will be an experiment. Just the fact that the World Cup will be played during the autumn/late winter is a first, if I am not wrong.

For instance I think that Canada, USA and Mexico are going to host the World Cup in 2026. Talk about some huge geographical distances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 897516
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Egypt not qualify for the 2022 World Cup in Qatar?​Unfortunately Egypt fell short playing in the African Qualifiers, they reached the third round where they won the first leg against Senegal 1-0 at home, *but during the second leg they lost 0-1 with extra time included and during the penalty shootouts Egypt fell to Senegal (3-1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar 2022: Why are Egypt not in the FIFA World Cup?
> 
> 
> One of the biggest players in the Premier League is Salah but he will not be at Qatar 2022 even though Egypt was one of the top African teams during the qualifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolavip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sucks for sure and you're right about who to root for. The first time I can remember (and I've been watching this crap sport since the early 70s lol) that the largest mega sports tournaments makes it to an Arab country or even the ME in general and there is no Arab top tier performer.
> 
> I think the only other thing to do is pick a good or decent African team. Like for me, Senegal beat us fair and square so why not root for them. But it will probably come down to the usuals - Brazil, France, Italy etc. and heck that won't be so bad either.
> 
> Might be the last WC for Messi and Argentina like Maradona's epic last one. Maybe Brazil will actually show up and play like the mega team they used to be if Neymar can stay on his feet and not roll around the ground all the time.


Bro the only one I can remember is that one Algerian player. Everyone including the pops were watching it, lol. 

Mohammed Salah is what got me into soccer again since everyone was mentioning him. I'm more a football guy but I want to follow this world cup since it's in an Arab country, and I want to see one of them succeed. I think it will be hype. 

Lol , looks like Neymar was trying to sell some injuries.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Khan2727 said:


> From what I can see there is Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Morocco and Tunisia. So not a too small Arab contingent actually given that there are few qualified Asian and African teams to begin with.
> 
> I am curious to see if Qatar hosting it, will be an advantage for Arab/African teams. One would think so.
> 
> I would not rule out Iran doing better than usual either due to that same reason.
> 
> But honestly speaking, I have nothing against Qatar, but if the World Cup should have been hosted by an Arab or Muslim majority country for the first time in history, I could think of at least 10 Arab states that would be more natural hosts due to size, population, native population, football interest, football heritage, let alone non-Arab Muslim nations.
> 
> Anyway despite the controversy, in many ways based on blatant Western hypocrisy, I think that Qatar will do a good job hosting the World Cup. The stadiums are world class as are the facilities for the footballers. It is also a special case that all teams are based in such a small geography. Normally most hosts are far larger countries with great geographical distances.
> 
> In many case Qatar will be an experiment. Just the fact that the World Cup will be played during the autumn/late winter is a first, if I am not wrong.
> 
> For instance I think that Canada, USA and Mexico are going to host the World Cup in 2026. Talk about some huge geographical distances.


Yeah bro 4 teams is not bad considering it only seems like 16-20 teams or so. Based on the schedule I saw. 

Were their any Arab nations wanting to host the world cup or capable to do so? I would think UAE maybe. Qatar does make sense to me. Saudi Arabia would be a good destination but I wonder if the holy site tourism would complicate things? Or maybe the upcoming Neom city would be a good environment for a potential future world cup?

I would love for it to be hosted in the USA since we never really have that here. Football and basketball games are fun though. I remember going to a few basketball games during my childhood. It's quite different from the television experience. Feels more raw, and the players make it look easy for the television, but on the actual court it's legit basketball with communication and running plays. Definitely worth it if you have a good local team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Bro the only one I can remember is that one Algerian player. Everyone including the pops were watching it, lol.
> 
> Mohammed Salah is what got me into soccer again since everyone was mentioning him. I'm more a football guy but I want to follow this world cup since it's in an Arab country, and I want to see one of them succeed.



It's a real shame that when you look at the hype of the best current players, Salah is most certainly in top 5 - 10 and not seeing him being part of this Arab World Cup really stinks, especially when it's going to be Messi's last one but more importantly, it's an Arab world cup and Salah is an international football superstar who's scored record goals for Liverpool in the last 8 years or so that I don't believe anyone has come close to, as far as Liverpool records are concerned.

I read the stat somewhere when I find it again I'll post it. So not seeing him for example as part of this hype photo is really disheartening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594361392513290240





But we know very well it's not his fault since the Egyptian team just can never put it together and make that needed "team" effort.

BTW we can certainly root for Tunisia without a doubt. But it's easy to forget there are quite a few other very good teams as we're seeing in the opening matches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Qatar National Library through lens of Iranian spies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow those devious Iranians collecting some real valuable intel lol.

BTW, small personal question for you on your username, did you have a tumor that was successfully removed Alhamdulillah? Curious because that's such a heavy-duty username so wondering the purpose or was it just spontaneous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow those devious Iranians collecting some real valuable intel lol.
> 
> BTW, small personal question for you on your username, did you have a tumor that was successfully removed Alhamdulillah? Curious because that's such a heavy-duty username so wondering the purpose or was it just spontaneous?


Not gonna lie, last one was new to me so their information is pretty useful 

Thanks Allah not it's not related to the physical cancer issue but a mental one.

Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.

So I created this account to correct Iranian user.









Iran among world leaders in nanotechnology


The Islamic Republic has prioritized making products via nanotechnology, which refers to the production of materials and objects from molecules or atoms.




www.al-monitor.com





The Islamic Republic has made nanotechnology a priority in recent years, achieving some success. In January, the nanotechnology research website StatNano ranked Iran as *fourth* in the world in nanotechnology publications.

fast forward to today he was not that wrong though ^ 2022 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Not gonna lie, last one was new to me so their information is pretty useful
> 
> Thanks Allah not it's not related to the physical cancer issue but a mental one.
> 
> Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.
> 
> So I created this account to correct Iranian user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among world leaders in nanotechnology
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has prioritized making products via nanotechnology, which refers to the production of materials and objects from molecules or atoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has made nanotechnology a priority in recent years, achieving some success. In January, the nanotechnology research website StatNano ranked Iran as *fourth* in the world in nanotechnology publications.
> 
> fast forward to today he was not that wrong though ^ 2022 lol



Glad you're ok and it wasn't anything real. That's all that counts. I know someone who's had 3 surgeries to remove it completely doctors finally claiming he was free, yet it came back and killed him in 3 months.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Gomig-21 said:


> Glad you're ok and it wasn't anything real. That's all that counts. I know someone who's had 3 surgeries to remove it completely doctors finally claiming he was free, yet it came back and killed him in 3 months.


It feels so sad to hear it, is there anything that I can do ?

Here it's almost same story cancers take thousands of lives every year.but on bright sight this might be the last decade of cancer.


----------



## Falcon29

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Qatar National Library through lens of Iranian spies
> 
> View attachment 906554
> View attachment 906555
> View attachment 906556
> View attachment 906557
> View attachment 906558
> View attachment 906559


Thanks for sharing, looks like a museum more than a library . Interesting stuff.😁😁


----------



## Gomig-21

Cancerous Tumor said:


> It feels so sad to hear it, is there anything that I can do ?



YES! Go get scanned and biopsied as many times and get scanned and biopsied and ultrasound as many times as you can possibly afford. 

I thought you were kidding and playing with me. I hope you realize this is not a joke, bro and if true I wish you all the best of health as possible.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Here it's almost same story cancers take thousands of lives every year.but on bright sight this might be the last decade of cancer.



? What do you mean the last decade of cancer?


----------



## Tom-tom

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Not gonna lie, last one was new to me so their information is pretty useful
> 
> Thanks Allah not it's not related to the physical cancer issue but a mental one.
> 
> Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.
> 
> So I created this account to correct Iranian user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among world leaders in nanotechnology
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has prioritized making products via nanotechnology, which refers to the production of materials and objects from molecules or atoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has made nanotechnology a priority in recent years, achieving some success. In January, the nanotechnology research website StatNano ranked Iran as *fourth* in the world in nanotechnology publications.
> 
> fast forward to today he was not that wrong though ^ 2022 lol




For a muslim country were some of its people are going hungry due to sanctions. And seriously economically dampened, it top scientist go missing some times or get killed. 

I guess I proud of any of their scientific progressive achievements, which can be said for every their Muslim country


----------



## Gomig-21

Falcon29 said:


> Thanks for sharing, looks like a museum more than a library . Interesting stuff.😁😁



is that Mathew Stafford? Thought he was gone?
'Talk about Brady's stubbornness. He won't give retire after 7 super bowls, count them* 7 *bro with Patriots and the* greateatest coach of all time in Bill Belichick* and* 1 * with a nobody lil bil con diddiliy squat squiltinom looooool and he still wants to play probably end up in Las Vegas next year where all the poker and strippers will take all his money and he will come back begging the Brazilian chick which IMO ain't really all that if you ask me just the mother of his kids except for one he should've stayed with the first chick hallway decent actress but very good-;looking and certainly not as snobby as this Nazi experiment and much less noisy but hen again you never know...) and what a horrible ending to a magnificent career all because he couldn't let it go What a MORON, by the true definition of the world.

Funny cuz most of the current players know him and respect him pretty well for what he's done in his carreer, but there are some true behomeoths who despise him for the pretty boy he is and the longetivity and success that he's had that the others who respect him go soft on him when they find themselves on a frewide open tackle and just bear hug him. He stays too long, and he might spend the rest of his days in a wheelchair. Complete idiot should've retired right after the Tamps Super Bowl win. He just has that football disease where he's never been hurt too bady except in 2008 keen bend after the almost undefeated season to really consider the coinsequences of his decisions, 

Besides hasn't FOX already signed a contract with him to be an analyst (they'll probabiy give aiman the boot he's the most boring analyst and pay Brady $375 million for 10 years LOLOLOLOLOLOL. That's ok, I guess he can still so that in a wheelchair!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Tom-tom said:


> For a muslim country were some of its people are going hungry due to sanctions. And seriously economically dampened, it top scientist go missing some times or get killed.



Mr. Tom-tom, which Muslim countries are you referring to that share both terrible adversities, going hungry due to sanction (I suppose imposed by the US, the great "sarcasm BTW", the UN and NATO, right) and having its top scientists go missing or sometimes killed? I'm only assuming the latter you're referring to Iran, correct? Are you referring the hunger issue to Iran as well or some other Muslim country? Just curious.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Gomig-21 said:


> YES! Go get scanned and biopsied as many times and get scanned and biopsied and ultrasound as many times as you can possibly afford.
> 
> I thought you were kidding and playing with me. I hope you realize this is not a joke, bro and if true I wish you all the best of health as possible.


I'm fine thanks. I felt sad to hear that you lost relatives to cancer.



Gomig-21 said:


> ? What do you mean the last decade of cancer?


I mean even smaller countries like Iran medical knowledge are moving forward in the battle vs cancer by the looks of it and speed of growing medical science knowledge this might be the end of cancer era, who knows ?!



https://en.irna.ir/news/84943714/Iran-unveils-new-gene-therapy-technology-to-treat-blood-cancer



An official from the Iranian Presidency’s Office for Science and Technology said on Tuesday that Iranian researchers had spent some seven years developing the new gene therapy method for treating blood cancer. 


Amir Ali Hamidieh said the success rate of the treatment stands at nearly 70 percent. 

He said the method has been tested for the first time on a blood cancer patient in Iran after it was approved by Tehran University of Medical Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Gomig-21 said:


> Mr. Tom-tom, which Muslim countries are you referring to that share both terrible adversities, going hungry due to sanction (I suppose imposed by the US, the great "sarcasm BTW", the UN and NATO, right) and having its top scientists go missing or sometimes killed? I'm only assuming the latter you're referring to Iran, correct? Are you referring the hunger issue to Iran as well or some other Muslim country? Just curious.



Alot of the or most of the Muslims countries are far behind Iran. The only that is better or compares, Turkey. 

Indonesia is starting to pick. I am not sure about Malaysia.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Tom-tom said:


> Alot of the or most of the Muslims countries are far behind Iran. The only that is better or compares, Turkey.
> 
> Indonesia is starting to pick. I am not sure about Malaysia.


If I remember correctly, most of our neighbors especially Arab countries had the best growth at education in the world.And unlike all the stereotype stories girls of this region are the best students !

Turkey is almost like Iran when it comes to eager to learn more and yes I also believe bigger Muslim countries like Pakistan and Indonesia will surpass us in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Not gonna lie, last one was new to me so their information is pretty useful
> 
> Thanks Allah not it's not related to the physical cancer issue but a mental one.
> 
> Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.
> 
> So I created this account to correct Iranian user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among world leaders in nanotechnology
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has prioritized making products via nanotechnology, which refers to the production of materials and objects from molecules or atoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has made nanotechnology a priority in recent years, achieving some success. In January, the nanotechnology research website StatNano ranked Iran as *fourth* in the world in nanotechnology publications.
> 
> fast forward to today he was not that wrong though ^ 2022 lol



Impressive to see KSA being number 8 worldwide considering their population (36 million).

From what I can see they are doing the best of everyone compared to their population. Publications per capita in other words.


*Ranking**Country**Total number of nano-articles published (2021)**Share of nano-article to total (%)*1China85,75814.12USA23,2254.53India19,04113.94Iran11,19618.75South Korea10,35512.96Germany9,0196.17Japan7,7347.28Saudi Arabia6,92317.49UK6,2054.010Russia5,88810.211France5,7716.412Spain5,0225.613Australia4,9885.314Italy4,9394.915Egypt4,75716.016Pakistan4,14413.817Canada4,1404.318Turkey3,9466.719Brazil3,8765.220Taiwan3,87010.7

Read more: https://statnano.com/news/70227/Top-20-Countries-in-Publishing-Nano-Articles-in-2021#ixzz7nsDfe7jb



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Qatar National Library through lens of Iranian spies
> 
> View attachment 906554
> View attachment 906555
> View attachment 906556
> View attachment 906557
> View attachment 906558
> View attachment 906559



You do realize that there are millions of Iranians of Arab descent/ancestry/origin in Iran? Some of your most popular surnames are of Arab origin. Millions of Iranian Arabs too. Many Persianized (since even before Islam) Persians of Arab origin to from Khorasan to Fars province to Isfahan. Also the largest number of Iranians/Persians outside of Iran live in the Arabian Peninsula (GCC).






Iranian Arabs - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










Huwala (ethnic group) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Similarly there are some influential Arab families in the GCC of Persian origin but now fully Arabized and having intermarried with local Arabs just like with Arab-origin families in Iran that have been intermarrying with Persians and other local tribes/peoples for centuries who are fully Persianized today.

Your entire religious elite (Shia) is mostly Arab in origin (paternal) such as the Sayyid families. Khamenei, Khomenei etc.









Arab-Persians - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Which is normal as Southern/Western Iran and Arabs (Arabia and Iraq) have had millenia old ties plus they are neighbours. I am shocked that many people on both sides don't know those historical facts but prefer to live in ignorance.

Even in Northern Iran + Azerbaijan, the longest ruling Muslim dynasty (and dynasty) in Iranian history was of Arabic origin but Persianized eventually.

The Shirvanshah.









Shirvanshah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





They ruled most of what is today Azerbaijan and Northern Iran from 861 until 1538.


----------



## Corruptistan

Tom-tom said:


> Alot of the or most of the Muslims countries are far behind Iran. The only that is better or compares, Turkey.
> 
> Indonesia is starting to pick. I am not sure about Malaysia.



You are sleeping. Science itself originated in the Arab world. The Arab world is also home to the oldest civilizations in history. They (Semitic peoples and other native peoples to the Fertile Crescent/Arab world) invented science basically and almost everything that is shaping the modern day world from the alphabet, mathematics, astronomy, calender, time, agriculture, domesitcation of animals, first recorded religions, oldest cities etc.

Even in Najd (middle of Arabia) you had some of the most advanced Neolithic civilizations.






Al-Magar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Problem is that it is not very known due to countires like KSA not putting any emphasis on their pre-Islamic history until recently. They really have nobody to envy in this regard.

Also Arabs were the dominating scientific community during the Islamic Golden Age.









List of pre-modern Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Persians were closely behind as second.

Everyone else is far behind.









List of pre-modern Iranian scientists and scholars - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ottomans/Turks in comparison are nowhere to be seen. No disrespect to them.

As for Arabs of today, they are doing really well, especially the GCC. They are doing better than 99% of all countries based on per capita data. This is due to huge investments by the governments, their huge wealth and focus on science. Of course a lot can be improved yet, but the improvements that they have achieved in the past 50-80 years are amazing.

I want to remind you that pre-WW2 most of Iran, Turkey, Arab world, Pakistan etc. was illiterate. It is a myth that somehow Arabs of modern era were worse off. Not true. It is just bias. The Muslim world in general was far behind the West 80-100 years ago in terms of literacy rates. We are still doing the catching up due to this.

More importantly Arab women in the GCC are doing better than the men. Similarly in Iran and in Pakistan. Contrary to Western propaganda.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Khan2727 said:


> Impressive to see KSA being number 8 worldwide considering their population (36 million).
> 
> From what I can see they are doing the best of everyone compared to their population. Publications per capita in other words.
> 
> 
> *Ranking**Country**Total number of nano-articles published (2021)**Share of nano-article to total (%)*1China85,75814.12USA23,2254.53India19,04113.94Iran11,19618.75South Korea10,35512.96Germany9,0196.17Japan7,7347.28Saudi Arabia6,92317.49UK6,2054.010Russia5,88810.211France5,7716.412Spain5,0225.613Australia4,9885.314Italy4,9394.915Egypt4,75716.016Pakistan4,14413.817Canada4,1404.318Turkey3,9466.719Brazil3,8765.220Taiwan3,87010.7
> 
> Read more: https://statnano.com/news/70227/Top-20-Countries-in-Publishing-Nano-Articles-in-2021#ixzz7nsDfe7jb


It's sometimes heartwarming to see results of rivalry with KSA in science ( not heartwarming in some of the other areas).at the same time there are people in this region that ban girls from schools for various reasons ! then they count themself as follower of same faith as Muslims in our holy cities !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> is that Mathew Stafford? Thought he was gone?
> 'Talk about Brady's stubbornness. He won't give retire after 7 super bowls, count them* 7 *bro with Patriots and the* greateatest coach of all time in Bill Belichick* and* 1 * with a nobody lil bil con diddiliy squat squiltinom looooool and he still wants to play probably end up in Las Vegas next year where all the poker and strippers will take all his money and he will come back begging the Brazilian chick which IMO ain't really all that if you ask me just the mother of his kids except for one he should've stayed with the first chick hallway decent actress but very good-;looking and certainly not as snobby as this Nazi experiment and much less noisy but hen again you never know...) and what a horrible ending to a magnificent career all because he couldn't let it go What a MORON, by the true definition of the world.
> 
> Funny cuz most of the current players know him and respect him pretty well for what he's done in his carreer, but there are some true behomeoths who despise him for the pretty boy he is and the longetivity and success that he's had that the others who respect him go soft on him when they find themselves on a frewide open tackle and just bear hug him. He stays too long, and he might spend the rest of his days in a wheelchair. Complete idiot should've retired right after the Tamps Super Bowl win. He just has that football disease where he's never been hurt too bady except in 2008 keen bend after the almost undefeated season to really consider the coinsequences of his decisions,
> 
> Besides hasn't FOX already signed a contract with him to be an analyst (they'll probabiy give aiman the boot he's the most boring analyst and pay Brady $375 million for 10 years LOLOLOLOLOLOL. That's ok, I guess he can still so that in a wheelchair!


Nah it's Josh Allen of the Buffalo Bills, haha. Stafford is in LA with the Rams. Detroit took LA's QB and might have a shot at the playoffs this year. They're the hottest team in the league right now, lol. 

He is still playing some good football although at his age but the Pats golden days are over. If Gronk retired then he should retire after this year too. He mighty just really like the game of football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Khan2727 said:


> You are sleeping. Science itself originated in the Arab world. The Arab world is also home to the oldest civilizations in history. They (Semitic peoples and other native peoples to the Fertile Crescent/Arab world) invented science basically and almost everything that is shaping the modern day world from the alphabet, mathematics, astronomy, calender, time, agriculture, domesitcation of animals, first recorded religions, oldest cities etc.
> 
> Even in Najd (middle of Arabia) you had some of the most advanced Neolithic civilizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Magar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that it is not very known due to countires like KSA not putting any emphasis on their pre-Islamic history until recently. They really have nobody to envy in this regard.
> 
> Also Arabs were the dominating scientific community during the Islamic Golden Age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of pre-modern Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persians were closely behind as second.
> 
> Everyone else is far behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of pre-modern Iranian scientists and scholars - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottomans/Turks in comparison are nowhere to be seen. No disrespect to them.
> 
> As for Arabs of today, they are doing really well, especially the GCC. They are doing better than 99% of all countries based on per capita data. This is due to huge investments by the governments, their huge wealth and focus on science. Of course a lot can be improved yet, but the improvements that they have achieved in the past 50-80 years are amazing.
> 
> I want to remind you that pre-WW2 most of Iran, Turkey, Arab world, Pakistan etc. was illiterate. It is a myth that somehow Arabs of modern era were worse off. Not true. It is just bias. The Muslim world in general was far behind the West 80-100 years ago in terms of literacy rates. We are still doing the catching up due to this.
> 
> More importantly Arab women in the GCC are doing better than the men. Similarly in Iran and in Pakistan. Contrary to Western propaganda.




Was I talking about historical aspects or the predicament of today's world. I think you need to go to spec savers.


----------



## Corruptistan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> It's sometimes heartwarming to see results of rivalry with KSA in science ( not heartwarming in some of the other areas).at the same time there are people in this region that ban girls from schools for various reasons ! then they count themself as follower of same faith as Muslims in our holy cities !



I don't think that there is any rivalry in regards to Iran in KSA in terms of education. With all due respect. KSA has been investing heavily in education, science, women education for decades. It is not something new. You don't achieve those results overnight. Similarly with Iran after 1979. In fact Iran under the Shah probably started a bit earlier than KSA by sending large number of Iranians to study abroad in the West and afterwards those same students helped spread their knowledge locally in Iran.

As for Afghanistan, Taliban and their rulings have little to do with Islam. Unfortunately such rulings are the results of backward Pashtun tribal customs. This is not unique to Pashtuns .
Most majority Muslim ethnic groups throughout history have at one time in history been mixing local customs (some good some not good) with Islam. This is why Islam is followed and interpreted differently in say Northern Nigeria than it is in Bosnia even though the fundamentals are the same everywhere.


----------



## Falcon29

So we getting a lot of rain in the Arab world boys. Will climate change benefit us somehow??


----------

